# Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]



## BoredErica

*Skylake Overclocking Guide*
























Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]
Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]

Welcome to the Skylake Overclocking Thread. Because a lot of people found my Haswell Overclocking Guide to be a useful source of information, I have decided to try my hand at a Skylake guide as well. For those new to Overlock.net, know that you can open an image in a new tab to view it in its actual size.



Spoiler: Obligatory Disclaimer



I am not responsible if your CPU blows up, your motherboard blows up, your computer blows up, your house blows up, or if your life blows up due to my guide.









My recommendations on what parameters are "safe" are my opinions. I do not have many chips I can subject to high voltages and loads to figure out what is truly safe or unsafe.





Spoiler: Skylake General Info (PCIE Lanes, Deliding, Base Clock Differences)



*What is Skylake?*

Skylake is the codename of the microarchitecture launched at August 2015 to succeed Broadwell. The unlocked desktop parts were the first to come out. They are the i5-6600k and the i7-6700k.

*How are the 6600k and the 6700k different?*

It's the same pattern as in previous generations.

*6600k:*

Base Clock: 3.5GHz

Max Turbo: 3.9GHz

L3 Cache: 6MB

Hyperthreading: No

Box Cost: $243

*6700k:*

Base Clock: 4.0GHz

Max Turbo: 4.2GHz

L3 Cache: 8MB

Hyperthreading: Yes

Box Cost: $350

In most cases the L3 cache difference is immaterial. If you want hyperthreading, the choice is obvious but bear in mind it makes the CPU hotter in testing. Will the i7 part overclock better? That remains to be seen. However, if my Haswell Overclock Chart is any indication, the difference will likely be small. If that 100MHz matters that much to you, you should've bought a binned chip in the first place.

*What's new with Skylake?*

No stock heatsink.
z170 chipset.
Socket 1151. Past coolers compatible with Sandy Bridge, Haswell, etc still work.
Neither the CPU nor the socket are backwards compatible.
Removal of *F*ully *I*ntegrated *V*oltage *R*egulator, or FIVR introduced at Haswell due to issues at low power applications.
Lack of FIVR may mean lower temperatures (although that's just one factor among many) and could mean better response under extremely low temperatures.
According to Sin from OCN and Raja from Asus, changes in architecture requires less robust power-handling components. Because of this, boards tend to have a lower power phase count.
DDR4 is standard. DDR3 and DDR3L support very rare, and no motherboard supports both DDR3 and DDR4. Still dual channel memory controller.
It is believed that the *I*ntegrated *M*emory *C*ontroller in Skylake is very strong, allowing very high speeds without compromises.
A smaller die, thinner PCB, and smaller process than Haswell/*D*evil's *C*anyon.
Generally acceptable core voltage has increased.
Expect overclocks to be similar to that of DC. (In this guide I will refer Haswell as Haswell and Haswell Refresh as DC.)
Base clock can be changed in a very fine-grain way. Instead of "straps" jumping for 100 to 125 MHz etc, now you can increase it 1 MHz at a time. It's also possible to deviate from the base clock more without instability. Changing the base clock here has no effect on the DMI. However, it still affects ram and PCIE. In total, this makes BLCK changes a more useful thing to try.
In a similar spirit, ram overclocking is less granular. What used to be 200/266 MHz steps are now 100/133 MHz steps.
Power usage is similar enough to DC/Haswell. Temperatures similar to DC.
Graphics updated to HD 530.

*What about the "x20 PCIE lanes" stuff I've been hearing about?*


The *D*irect *M*emory* I*nterface has been upgraded to version 3. This bumps up the spec to 8.0 gigatransfers per second.
There are "20 lanes of PCIE 3.0". 16 are direct lanes to the CPU. If you want more you need to go to the enthusiast platform.
The remaining 4 lanes are handled by the DMI. In the past you had 2 GB/s cap, now you have 4 GB/s cap. There's still overhead, so in reality you'll get maybe a maximum of 3.5 GB/s. You can now run a single Intel 750 Series ssd without bottlenecks. DMI PCIE lanes have a higher latency than direct CPU lanes but the difference should be minor. You can now RAID PCIE ssds through Intel Rapid Storage Technology, and it can be a mix of NVMe and ACHI drives, although that is not recommended. Procedure remains tricky.
The DMI upgrade also means you will be seeing a lot of new USB 3.1 ports, with a chance of seeing USB Type-C ports. Of course, if all of those are running at full blast, expect your PCIE SSD speeds to suffer a bit.
Usually in motherboards, the top PCIE lane is x16 PCIE 3.0 lane, second is the same, and the third full PCIE lane is for the SSD. Since Skylake CPUs only have 16 CPU PCIE lanes, putting a second GPU in means both GPUs run at x8.

*How does Skylake stack up to past generations?*
Refer to this lovely chart from PCPer.





(Credits: PCPerspective at www.PCPer.com)

Haswell overclocked to ~4.5GHz and DC maybe ~4.6-4.7Ghz. It's far too early to say what the average Skylake overclock will be. Clock for clock Skylake has an extra large improvement in x264, of about 28% over Snady Bridge. The chart might be using an old version of x264 though. Other sources report 35% gain. In Cinebench however, that lead shrunk to 11% over Haswell and 25% over Sandy Bridge. Broadwell isn't often discussed due to low TDP, probably low overclocking, and the emergence of Skylake.

*Quick Word about Temperatures and Delidding:*

Intel said that Skylake has a similar thermal solution under the *I*ntegrated *H*eat *S*preader to that of Devil's Canyon. The temperatures are also similar to DC when I consider margin of error. However, it still benefits from delidding. Expect 10-13C improvement in temperatures. Lower temperatures can decrease the amount of voltages required to stabilize. By delidding yourself, you are risking permanent destruction of your CPU and resale value of the CPU will decrease even if the delidding went perfectly. You can pay $50 to SiliconLottery to have them delid it for you. This service is insured so that if anything does go wrong, your chip will be replaced.

There are also two types of delidding. You can either choose to take off the IHS, put on paste, and mount the cooler directly onto the die. This is called 'bare-die' and requires a more delicate touch. If the cooler is mounted too tightly you can warp the die and you're toast. If you elect to put the IHS back on, this is the safer method. Bare die isn't a large improvement over putting the IHS back on, so I recommend putting the IHS back on.

*Is there any insurance for my CPU?*
Yes. The Intel Protection Plan still exists. For $25-$30 you can stop worrying about overclocking leading to death of your CPU. This is on top of the warranty you get with a CPU purchase. Visit here for details. In general people found that Intel has been pretty lenient in accepting replacements.





Spoiler: Information Before Overclocking



Here are some things to think about before the instructions are read:


Coolermaster 212 Hyper Evo -> Noctua D14 -> x61 Kraken -> Custom Loop
Do you want to delid?
Ripjaws 4 were out during the x99 times, which is pre-Skylake. Both Ripjaws 4 and Ripjaws 5 are DDR4 modules, but it is recommended to use the latter. There have been some anecdotal reports of Ripjaws 4 requiring more voltage to be stable on the z170 platform.
Unlike Haswell, LLC affects core voltage like the pre-Haswell times, and adaptive voltage mode is no longer dangerous under heavy synthetic loads like Prime95.
On a similar note, input voltage is no longer a setting. Same goes for cache voltage.
C-states decrease the voltage and in turn power usage during idle. This has a marginal effect on SSD performance.
The recommended utility for looking at your stats is HWInfo available here.
Terminology Check:

Uncore = Cache Ratio = Ring Bus (Not technically 100% true, but when people say these things that's what they mean.)

BLCK = Base Clock

100 (Base Clock) x 45 (Multiplier) = 4500MHz or 4.5GHz



Again, changing the base clock affects PCIE and ram speeds. You will have to readjust the ram setting accordingly if you change the base clock.



Skylake is still a new launch. Keep track of BIOS updates. Things may be improved as time passes.

If you Bsod, you can look at some details from the crash log. BluescreenView will pull up the information for you. If you want, you can download it here.
VID is the voltage the processor requests. Generally it is not a useful reading in HWinfo. Vcore when read in real-time in a tool like HWinfo is a measurement of the voltage actually given. When you put in 1.3v into core voltage in the BIOS, maybe only 1.25v is given to the cores under load. This discrepancy is called Vdroop. To counteract that you can simply raise the voltage you entered or you can use *L*oad *L*ine *C*alibration or LLC. This setting impacts the real-time Vcore reading and increases it. Voltage delivered can have very quick drops, so quickly that specialized gear is required to detect it. LLC helps counteract that.
Can't find Vcore reading in HWInfo? Don't know where F-clock (Fclk) is on HWinfo?

Whenever possible, change as few settings at a time. If you crash with core, cache, ram, and GPU overclocks enabled, it's hard to tell which overclock(s) caused the crash.
Increase multiplier by 1 each time.
The voltage required to stabilize the next multiplier increases each time.
Write down the settings you've tried for better organization.






Spoiler: Overclocking Guide



*Core Overclocking*

Skylake comes with far more freedom to tweak than Haswell, but this also means more complexity when you are in pursuit of the absolute best settings possible.

0. Update your UEFI.
1. Manually set your cache ratio and ram to stock. Don't even use XMP profiles. Hell, turn your GPU's overclock off.
2. All Skylake CPUs so far can hit 4.4GHz. Try 4.4GHz at ~1.35v. It should work and be stable. If not, apply 1.4v. Stable? Good.
3. Just go up a multiplier. Increase voltage if you crash during stress testing with our x264 test. Remember, recommended maximum voltage is 1.45v. Never run a stress test and leave without monitoring the temperatures for the first 2 minutes.
4. Eventually you will find the highest overclock you can hit without breaking 1.45v and this overclock will pass x264 test overnight. Another option is to try Prime95 v27.9, but v28.9 is overkill and masochistic. To read more about different stress tests and to access quick download links to them (including out modified x264 test), check the "Stress Testing" spoiler.

5. Decide if you want to tweak the base clock. The next section is all about that. If you don't want to tweak the base clock, continue reading about Fclk if you want a possible 1% boost to your FPS in graphics-related stuff like gaming and skip to ram overclocking and cache overclocking. The sections with a blue title are related to base clocks, but the Fclk section applies to those who want to tweak Fclk without touching the base clock as well.

*Blck/Fclk tweaking time!*

Blck, or "base clock", affects multiple things including: Fclk, core frequency, cache frequency, and ram frequency. Let's look at each of these things.

*Fclk (Optionally with Base Clock Changes):*

Fclk is a setting that has to do with the way the GPU contacts the CPU. The default setting was supposed to be 1000MHz, but due to some complications, z170 boards end up having 800MHz as the default setting for the earlier versions of their UEFIs. The ability to adjust the Fclk was added with later BIOS updates. Fclk is a GPU-oriented setting, so CPU benchmarks won't notice a difference. The difference between various Fclk settings is relatively small. It varies depending on the configuration (especially from GPU to GPU), but for a 980ti the difference is within the margin of error. Open the spoiler here to look at Anandtech's results:



Spoiler: Fclk Benchmarks





Notice how different the gains are depending on the GPU used.



800MHz was the original default, with 1000MHz supposedly being the default, but it's possible to overclock this further. From what I can gather, the performance gains of overclocking the Fclk is really quite small, even on graphical benchmarks like Unigine Valley. If the difference in performance past 1GHz Fclk doesn't even show under some graphical benchmarks, the difference is really quite small. However, if you have a GTX 770, this section is for you.

The exact settings will vary because motherboard vendors love assigning different names to the same thing. The instructions below are meant for Asus z170 Hero boards but it should be similar enough to whatever you have to make sense.



Spoiler: Fclk Overclocking Instructions



There should be a setting to adjust the Fclk directly in your BIOS, allowing you to set the Fclk to 400MHz, 800MHz, or 1000MHz.

For example, in the Asus Hero z170 UEFI, under "Tweaker's Paradise", there is an option called "FCLK Frequency for Early Power On". With all motherboards there is typically an option for 1000MHz. What this setting actually does is set the Fclk multiplier to 10, and if the base clock is 100, 100 x 10 = 1000MHz Fclk. In HWinfo, under "System Agent Clock" (refer to Overclock Preparation spoiler), it should now read 1000MHz.

So, if you choose to only overclock the Fclk through the dedicated Fclk setting, make sure your base clock makes sense. If you have it set to 1000MHz and you forget about it and you go back to changing the bclk to overclock your core clock, you won't understand why you won't POST at 170 bclk. The answer is that your Fclk has been overclocked to an insane value.

So let me state it again: *Your final Fclk frequency is affected by both your Bclk and the setting you've chosen in the dedicated Fclk setting.*

Fclk setting at 1000MHz (Fclk multiplier = 10)

Bclk set to 100MHz

-----------------------------

10 x 100 = 1000

Fclk is 1000MHz

Fclk setting at 800MHz (Fclk multiplier = 8)

Bclk set to 110MHz

-----------------------------

8 x 110 = 880

Fclk is at 880MHz

If you didn't pick a Fclk setting and you left it at auto in the dedicated Fclk menu, then your motherboard will try to adjust the Fclk multiplier so that you will not crash.





*Fine tuning Core Clock with Base Clock:*

Base clock x Multiplier = frequency in MHz

Recall that multipliers can only be whole numbers. If we only tweak the multiplier, we can only do 4.5, 4.6, 4.7GHz etc. What if I can do 4.5GHz but I cannot do 4.6GHz? Maybe I can stabilize 4.55GHz. To get 4.55GHz we have to change the base clock. The base clock can contain decimals (like 100.1MHz, etc).

So let's say we want to do just that: Apply a 4.55GHz core clock. We know our 4.5GHz overclock is stable and this is our fallback. Let's pick a number that's kind of close to 100 that multiplied by something gives us 4550. 130 base clock with 35 core multiplier will do just that.

Old OC:
100 x 45 = 4.5GHz Core clock
100 x 40 = 4.0GHz Cache clock
2133MHz Memory clock

Base clock set to 130:
130 x 45 = 5.85GHz Core clock
130 x 40 = 5.20GHz Cache clock
2773MHz Memory clock

Base clock set to 130 and multipliers adjusted accordingly:
130 x 35 = 4.550GHz Core clock
130 x 31 = 3.900GHz Cache clock
2080MHz Memory clock

If the above passes, we now have a stable 4.56GHz. Maybe we could aim for 4.57GHz now.

In the example, changing the base clock to 130 causes the core, cache, and memory clocks to be far higher than stock. (Why stock? Because if you were following directions, all of your overclocks should be set back to stock!) Since the cache and ram are now overclocked, we don't know if the new cache and ram overclocks are stable, and if the new settings crash we don't know if it's the core clock, cache clock, or memory clock causing the problem. We must adjust the multipliers to set it back to stock. 31 as the multiplier for cache gives us something close to what it was originally, so we will not crash. Setting the ram back down to close to 2133MHz gets us stable ram once again.

The higher you go from 100 base clock, the harder it is to stabilize. Generally the stability at 170 bclk and up will vary depending on the motherboard. You will sometimes fail to boot if the bclk is too high. There's usually no good reason to set the base clock above 170 though. With smart math, it should be possible to get very close to any frequency without exceeding 150 bclk. Don't forget that bclk can have decimals.

*Base Clock Balancing Act:*

If you want to adjust the Fclk and ram settings on top of fine tuning core and cache clocks with base clock changes, you have to ensure that:


Bclk that is not too far from 100 to cause instability.
Bclk when combined with a core multiplier, gives you the absolute highest core frequency that is stable. (Highest priority, unless using GTX 770.)
Bclk when combined with a Fclk multiplier (4, 8, or 10) has to result in an overclocked, but stable Fclk.
Bclk when combined with a right memory divider, gives you a ram frequency that is overclocked somewhat near its maximum.

If you are going to adjust the base clock but don't care about Fclk overclocking, please make sure your Fclk isn't overclocked when your base clock is changing. You can check this in HWinfo as "System Agent" clockspeed.

*Ram Overclocking*
Once both the core and cache ratio are set to stable and overclocked values you don't want to touch anymore, go ahead and overclock your ram. You now have more fine-grain jumps in frequencies to choose from. Don't forget that timings matter as well, and the "tighter" or the smaller the numbers are, the better. According to Asus, *S*ystem *A*gent and VCCIO voltages can help stabilize a ram overclock, although more isn't always better. The ram itself could use some extra voltage. The default is 1.3v, let's bring that to 1.35v which is a safe amount.

Here are rough guidelines for figuring out how your ram is doing for those too lazy to benchmark:

Latency:
Ram can have lower latency or higher frequency. Generally for gaming purposes, lower latency is considered to be more important (unfortunately for you, DDR4 is generally worse in this regard than DDR3). To calculate latency, do 2000 x (Cas/Frequency). Lower is better.

Frequency:
On the other hand, a higher frequency is generally considered to be useful for video editing workloads which do sequential reads. These types of work favors higher frequency. To calculate how long these reads take we do 1000/Frequency. Lower is better.

Anandtech's Rough Ram Performance Formula:
Frequency/Cas = Performance Index
Whichever has a higher performance index is generally faster. If two sets are very close, the higher frequency kit wins.

*Cache Overclocking*

Cache overclocking is the easiest thing to overclock but has the least impact on performance (comparisons listed in the later sections). By now, everything should already be overclocked and stable except for the cache. Simply set the cache to the same frequency as your core and stress again to check if it's stable. If it's not stable, lower the multiplier by one and repeat. Unlike Haswell, cache can generally get to the same frequency as the core. There isn't even a cache voltage to worry about.

*Final Step:*
Go back and see if your overclocks still function perfectly with less voltage. How low can you go? This is just fine tuning of your voltages.

*Safe Voltages (TENTATIVE):*
Vcore: 1.45v/1.4v
VCCIO: 1.25v/1.2v
System Agent (SA): 1.3v/1.25v
Vdimm: 1.4v/1.35v
No Cache voltage or Input Voltage with Skylake

The first value shows voltages a pretty ballsy person can use. The voltage after the forward slash shows voltages for regular users who don't want to live on the edge. Please do not exceed these parameters unless you are a serious power-user that knows what he/she is doing and is willing to accept the risks.

*Quick Word About "24/7 Stability and Safety"*
24/7 stability is useful for people using their CPU 24/7. Playing video games a couple of hours a day or week is not the same as hammering your CPU at 100% load for hundreds of hours in a row. If you're really that concerned about CPU longevity you shouldn't be using Prime95 to stress. "100% load 24/7 safety" is a meaningless and vague goal people strive for.





Spoiler: Stress Testing (Temperature Chart, Quick Download Links, etc)







Unlike Haswell, Prime v28 and Linpack are no longer much hotter than other tests. They are still the hottest tests around, but it's not quite as ridiculous anymore. For example, Prime v27.9 is similar in temperature to v28.7, As the settings chart notes, I detected temperature fluctuations in Linpack, IBT, and XTU stress even though the load on the CPU still read 100%.

Just like in Haswell, note how XTU stress is cooler than XTU bench, and AIDA64 varies in temperature wildly based on the settings checked. Without a way to loop the test, applications like XTU bench and Cinebench are not viable stress tests. As expected, custom x264 at 16 threads is hotter than the 4 thread setting, and using more memory for Linpack causes a hotter test. With the Haswell temperature chart I had 8gb of ram to use, and for this chart here I had 16gb.

My temperatures are lower than what most people will observe because I am not running hyperthreading and I am also delidded. My case as good airflow. Hyperthreading will cause a chip to be hotter and harder to pass stress tests.

Below is a hierarchy of stress tests, listed in order from hardest to pass to easiest to pass. For time-to-crash data, please visit the 'Miscellaneous Testing' spoiler. Anything that is counted as easy to pass or even easier are not recommended and will not be enough to be entered into the main overclocking settings chart. More details in the charting form spoiler.

*Marathon-Man:*

OCCT S

Linpack (Max) (From Intel's website, not from OCCT or any other place or XTU.)

P95 28.7 S

*Tough:*

P95 27.9

IBT (Max)

*Medium:*

x264 16T

ROG Realbench

*Easy:*

Stockfish (Chess, BMI2 version)

XTU

Aida64 (Full Suite)

*Walk in the Park:*

Cinebench

Firestrike

Booting into Windows

*x264 is the recommended and the default go-to stress test for this thread.* If you feel the need to use a hotter test that is your right, but know that your overclock may be hampered by that choice. You could forego delidding in many cases simply by switching to x264. The downside to this method is that the overclocking process will take longer because we are replacing a very stressful program and a short test duration with a less stressful one and a longer duration.

I highly recommend trying our x264 encoding test if you are looking for a test that can stress while still being pretty cool. For a peace of mind I recommend running x264 looped all night as you sleep once, and if it passes, it's stable. Run it, sleep, wake to see the test still running, pass, smile.

Angelotti and JackCY have tweaked the x264 Bench utility and turned it into a stress testing tool. You no longer need to download other programs to get it to work; just download, unzip and run. Simply put, our version of x264 test is better in every way to the original x264 benchmark. There is no reason to use the original utility. There is a readme inside to tell you what options to pick but I will also summarize it here: By default, try the 16 thread setting (yes, even if your CPU is an i5) with normal priority.

*'Prime95 is not Certified for Haswell/Skylake/Insert Nonsense Here'*

This was a myth that was perpetuated by some Youtubers. For Skylake it seems this has died down. But know that Prime95 will not eat your CPU and spit out the remains.

*Prime95:*
When you are closer to stability, Prime95 may stop with an error. This is a rounding error, meaning the crash was minor enough so that your computer itself does not crash. There is some data to suggest that Prime95 gives out rounding errors very frequently, even in overclocks considered functionally stable. With Skylake, unlike Haswell, version 28.7 is not significantly hotter than version 27.9. Still, from testing thus far, v28.7 has been shown to crash unstable overclocks faster than 27.9, so consider it a harder test.

There isn't conclusive evidence so far about which setting in Prime is the most stressful and prone to crashing unstable overclocks. It is known that smaller FFT sizes tend to cause higher temperatures. 8 is the smallest size (in K, but that's a technicality). It is unknown if using more memory causes unstable overclocks to crash faster. Here is a picture showing how to set your own FFT size:



Spoiler: How to Set FFT Size







*Linpack/IBT*
Linpack is a newer version of IBT. Please note that with larger ram usage settings, it will take a while for the memory to be used up and the temperature to increase. This may take 2 minutes or so.

Below among the list of stress test download links there is a link for "Linpack Package". I have taken Linpack and added Linx GUI to it. You can now use Linpack as Intel originally intended or run the GUI to easily change the test settings.

*Stress Test Download Links*

Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.06

Aida64 v5.30.35

IBT v2.54

Linpack Package v1

OCCT v4.4.1

Prime95 v27.9

Prime95 v28.9

ROG Realbench v2.4

XTU v6.0.2.2

y-Cruncher 0.6.8

Latest Version of HWinfo (Monitors temps, voltages, etc.)

Memtest v6.2.0 (For testing ram overclocks.)

*'I must pass all stress tests!'*
So if I made a program that crashes you at stock clocks, you would feel compelled to underclock your CPU, even if that application in no way represents real-world usage? Passing "all stress tests" really means passing "all stress tests that people happen to have made". If nobody decided to make ultra-mega-Prime95, you would think your overclock is stable. That seems like a random, haphazard way to figuring out if your overclock is stable or not. Computers are built for using, and whether you crash at Prime95, what really matters is whether you crash often enough while using it normally. Forcing yourself to pass a stress test "just in case you use it to its limits" makes no sense either. No point in going down "what ifs" which have no signs of ever happening. And if it does, work it out when it does.

Run 2 different types of stressing programs, and then use your computer normally. If you crash, then it's not stable. What's stable for you might not be stable enough for me. Some people need 100% reliability because of their jobs.

Let's not get into a semantic debate about the word 'stability'. If you define stability as 'never crashes on anything, ever', then I don't care about your notion of stability. That criteria makes no sense either because the only way to be sure you are stable forever is to test your CPU forever. The world doesn't end if your CPU crashes on you. Run a stress test overnight, then go play video games to test things out. If you ever end up crashing in the heat of the moment, lower the multiplier by one and you should be perfectly stable.

*Miscellaneous Settings:*
It is recommended by Asus to disable 'spread spectrum' and 'CPU SVID Support' in the UEFI when overclocking. Please note that disabling SVID support disables adaptive voltage. In order to get Cstates to work correctly with an overclock, you need to have adaptive voltage mode on.





Spoiler: Cache Frequency Doesn&#039;t Matter!



I have redone benchmarks to test the performance difference between a high and low cache frequency.



As you can see, a decrease of 100MHz in core clock has a larger impact on performance than a 1,000MHz decrease in cache frequency. Therefore, my position on cache frequency remains unchanged: It is a secondary setting that you should only overclock and worry about once everything else is done.

If you'd like to see Haswell cache frequency testing, open this spoiler.



Spoiler: Haswell Cache Testing



Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7Ghz for the cache to be an equal performance hit of 0.05Ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.





And here are the most recent tests for cache frequency that I have done:



The 4.2 vs 3.4 is the cache setting. The core multiplier for this test was x45.

Testing methodoloy in this test is much more well documented by me.

Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position, 5 minutes.

BF3 Multiplayer: 64 player server in a closed map (Canals). Regular gameplay for entire round.

BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.

Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.

Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS while stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)

Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.

Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.

These were done on tests, as you can see, that vary from CPU benchmarks to CPU reliant games.

Maxforces Says:
Test setup


Results


















but if you play 3dmark you will gain some points











Spoiler: Troubleshooting



*Some of my cores are hotter than others. Is this normal?*
If the variance from hottest to coldest core is 10C or under, I would call that normal. If it's greater, consider doing a re-paste.

*Ram XMP profile doesn't work.*
Make sure the motherboard bios has been updated to the latest version. If that doesn't work, try adding a bit more ram voltage, SA voltage, and VCCIO.

*Monitoring software shows incorrect data.*
Make sure you are using HWinfo and make sure it is the latest beta version.

*Prime95 stopped and says there's an error.*
Most likely it is a rounding error. This means you've failed the test, but in a more minor way such that the computer doesn't crash. There is some data to suggest that Prime95 gives out rounding errors very frequently, even in overclocks considered functionally stable.

*My temperatures are through the roof!*

Stop using IBT or Linpack or Prime95. Use our custom x264 test or use something similar like ROG Realbench,
If your temperatures from core to core vary over 10C, consider a re-paste of your thermal paste.
What ambient temperatures are we talking about here? Are you sitting in an oven?
Hyperthreading makes your CPU hotter.
CPU delidding service is $50 in the United States from SiliconLottery.
I recommend using D14 or better in terms of cooling.
Ensure the cooling solution is mounted properly.

*My CPU is downclocking under load!*

Check your motherboard's power settings. Set them to max.

*The Vcore is far higher than what I've set in the BIOS under load!*

Your LLC is probably being overly aggressive. If possible, please set it to a lower amount manually.





Spoiler: Miscellaneous Testing



Here is an IPC test. (Please note that I showed PCPerspective's IPC charge in the general Skylake spoiler and they have a page about IPC gains as well.

The gains in chess were smaller than I anticipated and the gains in gaming were larger than I expected.



Oblivion and Skyrim were tested in a heavily CPU bottlenecked area. For music encoding I turned 2 flac tracks, 1 wav track, and 1 podcast in mp3 to OGG files through Foobar at 70kbps bitrate. Chess was tested with Arena 3.5 GUI and the latest Stockfish beta at the time with Sedat Canbaz's benchmarking position. Also worth noting is that overclocking the ram from DDR4 2133 to DDR4 3000 gave me a 6% FPS increase in Oblivion (CPU bottlenecked game, apparently also ram as well).



Above is a power consumption test. To state the obvious, this is a measurement of the power draw of the entire system as measured by Kill-a-Watt. ROG Realbench and Battlefield 4 use up a lot of the GPU, making the test pointless. Ram stressing is also a part of the power consumption when looking at tests like Prime or Linpack.

The PSU used was an EVGA Supernova P2 1000w. It is platinum rated, but being a 1000w rated power supply, it is not very efficient at such low loads.



Here is a small chart showing the power consumption differences between 1.4v and 1.2v on the Vcore, and idle power draw differences. Some of you may have seen a chart from Overclocking.Guide showing no power consumption differences between different power saving options. That test is relatively pointless because none of the settings changed idle voltage. Running C-states and such and setting the processor to use 1.4v on load is no difference power-draw-from-the-wall-wise compared to simply setting 1.4v manual voltage and putting that under load. While C8 state saved only 35w when compared to an idle 1.4v setting, many people do not turn off their computer or put it on standby when they are not using the computer. 35w-hour saved for 8 hours a day over a year can add up.

But don't turn on C-states out of concern for the longevity of your processor. The processor is obviously idle when C-states would kick in if it's on, so there's really not much difference.

*Time-to-Crash Data:*

The settings used for this test are modified ones from temperature testing. The ram was clocked back down to 2133. Linpack takes a minute to load up to maximum load, so for the results I have removed a minute from each result.

Notation is as follows:

3:00, 3/5 meaning 5 runs were done, 3 passed an hour, and 2 failed. Of the 3 that failed, the average time to crash was 3 minutes.

4.7/4.7GHz:

1.36v:

Linpack Max - 2:47, 0/5

OCCT S - 3:38, 0/6

OCCT L - 3:52, 0/3

P95 v28.7 8k - 7:00, 0/35

P95 v28.7 4069k - 1:47, 0/35

P95 v27.8 8k - 10:33, 2/5

IBT Max - 47:00, 1/2

1.3v:

x264 16T passes overnight.

1.29v:

x264 16T passes overnight 50% of the time.

4.6/4.6 GHz:

1.34v:

OCCT S - 4:34, 0/10

P95 v28.7 8k - 13:41, 2/10

Linpack Maximum - 25:04, 1/4

1.335v:

OCCT S - 2:35, 0/6

OCCT L - 3:14, 0/5



Click here to view the Skylake Overclocking Chart in a new tab!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wQwYMGsSnMpKxrEesNVUSoP7hGykFWw1ygJsxwx64e8/edit?usp=sharing;output=html&widget=true


Sample Size142  Average OC4.68Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.38



*The Vcore values in the graph above and the average Vcore statistic are derived from the Vcore under load column of the overclock settings chart. Non 6600k or 6700k entries are ignored for the purposes of finding average & median OC/Vcore.



Spoiler: Extra Statistics (From the Bottom of the Chart)




 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.644.69Average Voltage1.381.39


This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 1%5Top 4%4.9Top 22%4.846th Percentile4.7Bottom 32%4.6Bottom 9%4.5Bottom 2.5%4.4






Spoiler: Charting Form to Submit Your Overclock to the Chart



In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:

*Username:*
*CPU Model:*
*Base Clock:*
*Core Multiplier:*
*Core Frequency:*
*Cache Frequency:*
*Vcore in UEFI:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.
*Vcore:* This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
*FCLK: *Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
*Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
*Stability Test:* Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can. Acceptable stress tests will be listed at the bottom.

*Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box.
*Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
*Ram Voltage: *If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
*Motherboard:*
*LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO
*Misc Comments: *Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?

To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
Prime v27.9 3 hours
IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours

Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test.

Picture Verification:
To have this optional column ticked off, you must submit a picture showing that the stress test has been completed as you claimed. You also must have HWinfo open, showing both the frequency and Vcore. (Many people forget to make sure the Vcore reading is showing.)

*Please try to be honest about what stability your CPU has. If the CPU Bsods later please come back and make a followup post. I'm spending a lot of my own time to maintain this chart and write this guide to help others and if you can submit your results and keep them validated and current, it will help me and other people a lot.*





Spoiler: Changelog & To-Do List



*To Do List:*
Test power usage as voltage/frequency changes

Separate temperature chart for different voltage and freq

3/30/2016
Link to Prime95 has been updated to v28.9 from v28.7.

3/21/2016
Typo fixed ('must meet the follow')

11/2/2015
IO and SA safe voltage varies switched around.

10/27/2015
Added spoiler that displays the percentile stuff and other misc statistics from the bottom of the settings chart.

10/19/2015
Removed part about Aida64 FPU only in the stress testing hierarchy.
Modified charting form to be easier to read and more clear.
Minor cleanup in the chart.

10/6/2015
Fixed a funny typo about "if possible" -> "impossible"

10/05/2015
Minor cleanup in the chart.
Added tip about too high vcore caused by LLC.

10/2/2015
Minor cleanup in the chart.
Chart's other chart has been moved up for more visibility.
Overclocking section has been overhauled yet again. Fclk stuff might be too confusing.
Specified what exactly the Vcore statistic for average vcore and the vcore in the chart is from.
In the chart, Asrock has been fixed. It's now "ASRock".
Removed the 'it's here' line in pre-overclocking spoiler for cosmetic reasons.
Added part about downclocking chips in troubleshooting section.
Noted FPS gain in Oblivion with ram overclocking.
Updated section about max voltages.
Added note about Aida, XTU, etc being too easy to pass and not recommended in stress testing spoiler.
Updated temperature settings picture to change ghz -> GHz, and remove the time to crash column.
Added Time-to-Crash data in the misc spoiler, and added a piece that ranks tests by difficulty.

9/21/2015
Chart's text is now aligned to the middle of the box.
Various cleanup in the chart.
Chart now has percentile system working.
6600k vs 6700k color coded in chart, and average for each model shown.
Trendline in chart.
Chart now loses many of the columns on the right hand side.
Chart's graph has been replaced with Excel's... gotta find a way to quickly paste it over

9/15/2015
Removed thread status notice and Skylake availability notice.
Updated Fclk overclocking information.
Updated guide accordingly to new x264 minimum requirement for charting in all relevant placed.
Fixed a typo about Prime95 28.7 where I called it 28.5.
Removed "much more minor" when talking about rounding errors.
First serious attempt at editing the guide to reflect Fclk, and major overhauls of the rest of that spoiler.
Charting form modified. Now has requirements for stressing.
x264 version has been updated.

9/14/2015
Hwinfo picture has been changed to more clearly show what is what, and include Fclk setting shown.
Charting form and chart changed to account for Fclk.
Minor fixes in the chart.
Added info about SVID and adaptive voltage, and C8 and adaptive.

9/11/2015
Added tip about opening image in a new tab to view it in full size.
Added a picture showing how to set custom FFT sizes in Prime.
In pre-overclocking spoiler, added info about input voltage/cache voltage being removed for Skylake.
In that same spoiler, fixed "Nuctua" typo.
In that same spoiler, added info on Ripjaws 4 vs Ripjaws 5.
Recommendation to check temperatures for a test before leaving has been extended to 3 minutes due to behavior of IBT/Linpack.
Added some stuff about cache overclocking which I forgot to all this time.
Renamed 'quick overclocking' to 'core overclocking'.
Fixed typo... 'on changed' vs 'unchanged' in the cache frequency doesn't matter spoiler.
Chart's "VID" column changed to "Vcore in Bios".

9/10/2015
Updated the temperature chart.
Updated information about the temperature chart so the description makes sense.
Added power consumption chart of various stress tests.
Added C state power usage comparison.
Added bits about Fclk overclocking.
Small changes to disclaimer spoiler contents.
Ugh, LLC description changes in second spoiler.
WIP tag has come off, 2 minutes ahead of schedule! wewt!

9/9/2015
Added part about ram overclocks crashing CPU tests, along with 2 bsod code info.
Removed part about Linpack/IBT being bad tests, added info on delayed stressing for those two.
Typo fixed about "x254 can do the same".
Added part about base clock allowing for decimal places.

9/8/2015
Charting form stress test form has been edited a little for more precise information gathering...

9/6/2015
Added chart's graph to guide.

9/4/2015
Fixed adaptive voltage information.
Fixed LLC information.
Fixed Prime95 and Linpack/IBT information.
Fixed charting data (VID, amended stress testing, fixed batch number, not on IHS anymore). Altered some info after the charting form.
Removed Vring under "safe voltages".
Amended VID vs Vcore section. More work is needed.
Added troubleshooting spoiler.
Cleaned up the chart.
Put Haswell cache testing in a spoiler within a spoiler. No more clutter, but that extra information is there if somebody wants it.
Added Skylake cache testing chart.
Updated tirade about passing all stress test so the examples fit Skylake.
Changed some spacing in stress testing section.
Added IPC testing chart with the new spoiler.
Some changes to base clock overclocking section. Amended information about base clock change, affects ram, did not clarify in second spoiler.
More stress test data change... Right under the chart.
Added y-Cruncher to the download links.
Replaced Linpack with Linpack package, added information on that.
Added "update UEFI" as step 0 of overclocking, probably for the better...
Changed 'click here to view chart in a new tab' message to orange instead of blue...
Fixed all instances where I called GHz "ghz", need some consistency in the guide. (Same for MHz).
Changed second spoiler name to show the section has data on base clock differences compared to Haswell.
Added picture of HWinfo and where the vital readings are so people know where Vcore is.

9/3/2015
Obtained Skylake chip. Removed the WIP disclaimer in the thread but kept the title tag. More information pending.

8/28/2015
Prime95 link updated to v28.7.

8/24/2015
Removed cache voltage in chart form.
Added section about vid vs Vcore.
Moved top paragraph of Overclocking spoilers to pre-overclock spoiler.
Moved around some columns in the chart.
Fixed small spacing inconsistencies in Overclock spoiler.
Added snazzy message up top showing how many days until 6700k stock.
Charting form now mentions VCCIO and SA, plus a section for 'misc comments'.
Pointed out that more VCCIO and SA voltages isn't always better in ram overclocking section.
Removed suggestion to try max amount of those voltages.
Removed PCH column in chart for now.
Made sure all the spoilers are spaced equally to each other. Cosmetic improvement.
Lowered starting multiplier from 45 to 44... to prevent issues I guess...

8/23/2015
Overhauled the section on base clock changes. The original explanations were crap.
Changes to the headers in the overclock guide section to make them stand out more. Easier to read and looks better.
Changed the charting form to reflect more Skylake-specific settings. Changed styling to make it easier to read.
Removed all mention of "ring bus" or "uncore". The standard term is "cache", and so it will referred to as such.
Altered IPC comparison chart, added VID vs Freq graph.
Fixed typo at intro.

8/22/2015
Changed the chart to reflect more Skylake-specific settings like BLCK.

8/21/2015
Modified stuff about x264 bench. Updated our custom x264 to v2.05.
Re-added link to P95 v27.9 I accidentally deleted.
Stress tests now all show version number.
Stress Test spoiler title has been changed.
Made the chart larger.
Added this changelog.
Added the "THIS IS WIP" disclaimer in bold.
Modified text in "Obligatory Disclaimer"... Don't want to seem arrogant.
Did I never add info about Linpack directly in either Skylake or Haswell thread?!
Added multiple new download links to other stress tests.
Added into on BLCK differences in Skylake
Finally added info in the 'Ring Bus dun matta' section.
New spoiler for charting form, along with a section outside of spoiler showing average OCs/etc a la Haswell guide.
Added ending to the guide asking for suggestions, etc etc.
Separating out the DMI stuff from the rest of 'what's new' because it's more important.
Fixed error saying that Skylake is 25% faster than Haswell in x264
Typo? How "is" 6600k and 6700k different. Should be "are"?

8/20/2015
Crazy thread bug fixed, allowing me to edit the thread once again.

8/19/2015
Thread is created.



Thank you for checking out my guide!

Feel free to ask questions or provide suggestions!

Please read the guide before asking questions though!

Please do not PM me unless you think I've missed your post!
I love using exclamation marks!


----------



## BoredErica

Reserved for cookies.

Peter Piper picked Prince Proximo a peck of pickled peppers by the Pontar!!!


----------



## Z0eff

Well regardless of what's going on, I'm looking forward to reading your guide.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Well regardless of what's going on, I'm looking forward to reading your guide.


Thanks, I'm powered by compliments.


----------



## JackCY

Feel free to copy, link, the x264, x265, Prime stuff from my sig.

Where are da OC results?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Feel free to copy, link, the x264, x265, Prime stuff from my sig.
> 
> Where are da OC results?


He actually already linked your x264 stress test under the "Stress Testing Information (Temperature Chart Included)" spoiler.


----------



## Rubashka

thanks, now just need the CPU


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> thanks, now just need the CPU


I think I read the date of August 31st. Then SiliconLottery needs to bin.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Feel free to copy, link, the x264, x265, Prime stuff from my sig.
> 
> Where are da OC results?


Ehhh.

My Haswell guide did well so I think I'm set up with too high of an expectation. So far it's not going as well as I would've liked... for example the forum glitch that forced me to push out a half-finished thread to begin with, with a large disclaimer saying 'if you post in here, your post is toast!'. I was also thinking about how the Skylake club is already out with a chart of its own. Although granted, when I did the Haswell guide the official thread for that was long open and Sin had his guide as well. I was one of the earlier people to break out the idea of lowering the uncore and ignoring "1:1" ratio with the core, so that helped a lot. There's not much new this time I fear. This combination of Skylake not being available to me but available to many other people and the a Skylake thread already out with a chart will make it harder for my chart to settle in. But I still think my chart is more complete and it should only get better with time. It's hurting me a lot psychologically to see the availability be 8/31 from SiliconLottery, + more time to bin. I guess I should be more focused on doing well at the task at hand. What can I do with my guide that other people have not?

But I digress (extensively).









Right. So I am assuming that your test is a modified version of Angelotti's?

EDIT:

I see it definitely is. I'm going to start testing it right now and some other things. I believe I also saw Raja say that Handbrake is one of the hardest tests for Skylake, and I'll have that ready...


----------



## eXposee

Im really dissapointed of my new 6700k.

I cant get it stable @4,6ghz with a vcore set to 1.4v... tried different levels of llc and so on and so on.
My old 3770k from 2012 was i running @ 4.7ghz @ same voltage as this cpu.

The temps are not my problem. When im running @ 1.4v im only hitting MAX 79c in one hour Prime95 testing so i could go further if i wanted to.

How much can i increase the vcore before the cpu could take damage? Is it the temperature wich set the limit or is it any maximum vcore?


----------



## eXposee

Intel does not recommend to go over 1.45v... is that because of the temperatures or any other reason?


----------



## JackCY

Buy an unbinned one. I don't know why someone would pay the crazy extra for a binned chip.
Here Skylake is in shops everywhere, if you don't like it you can return it within 2 weeks no questions asked. Hell you could bin a few yourself for the cost of shipping or walking to a shop. Of course the shops wouldn't like you much probably but it's doable.

The x264 test? I downloaded the test from your mega link and rewrote the batch files to what I like so they behave more sensibly and have more options. Did that a year ago, it's easier to run them over and over, setup a shortcut with parameters and that's it. Logs don't get lost on a crash, etc. Just add/replace the new batch files. You can update the x264 binary with the latest released from web. That's how I do it. You still need the original video file etc. from your pack. I've only shared the batch files in the post as text so I don't have to keep a track of some file sharing going dead like they often like to.
Added x265 for fun not long ago. And you can combine the two in one folder, I have it that way. Just place the batch files side by side in the same folder. Add HandbrakeCLI to the binaries and that should be it.

Code:



Code:


SET Version=2.05
REM Updated by JackCY 07/05/2015
REM Based on Darkwizzie's and Angelotti's script.

So yeah based on that, the computation itself should be the same, it's just the stuff around such as user input handling and log output are modified and to me more user friendly. Supports infinitely running loop, etc. should be noted in the changes
Quote:


> Updated things as far as I can remember:
> 
> x264 version is printed by the exe itself and when someone updates their x264 exe it will show the correct version
> revised configuration and CLI
> POPD instead of "cd.."
> names are defined as variables, easy to change at one place
> all options listed for priority except realtime that should rather not be used
> results are generated on the fly, continuously and are not lost when test crashes due to bad OC
> results show loop start time and one can find how long it ran before a crash, equal to command line output
> crashed logs are deleted on a new start and not appended to
> parametrized options, easy to create predefined configs with shortcuts and batches using the optional parameters
> added help for parameters -h, --help
> infinity now works instead of a number of loops as well
> fixed loop counter when running infinite test
> v2.04 cosmetic polish of code nothing more, default values used if you hit enter when asked for config values
> 
> Meaning one can also input a very high number of loops or infinity, keep it running and then stop it as desired and not lose the results.
> Of course unfinished results are temporarily stored in the test folder.


Prime95 supports profiles too, haven't seen that shared anywhere so I summed it up and posted it.

eXposee: DC does on average 4.6GHz around 1.3V. It's always a lottery. You go as high as you want, of course higher voltage can break down the CPU, it's not the overall temperature of the package that will kill it.

I don't know where you've seen Intel recommendation. But even stock voltages on Skylake seem to be all over the place or read wrong in the software. My bet is that Intel is pushing the voltages to the limit to get better clocks on stock as to match up the DC performance, because otherwise nearly no one would buy newer but slower CPUs. The performance boost is what, again only around 5% over DC at stock clocks. Lets do that math shall we? DC 4.4GHz is 100%, SL is 105%, so to match the DC performance you need SL to run... wait for it... 4.4*100/105=... moment of silence... 4.2GHz. There you go, exactly what Intel is clocking them at stock. Sure SL is nice, we will see how well the changes do, how mobo manufactures do with the voltage control back in their hands and how well the lower node clocks. Also SL consumes more power than DC despite being on a smaller node, funny ain't it? Well they are pushing all they can out of it IMHO so they can match the DC.

I would have to check the reviews again but that's the way it seemed to me. SL more power hungry and as expected only 5% faster. Sometimes DC faster than SL. BW was a step back compared to DC due to lack of clocks and the gain otherwise couldn't match DC. Now with SL the boost in IPC is big enough to compensate for the clock loss. But that's about it. Make a DC and SL system, do a blind test and the person wouldn't know a difference to tell them apart based on application performance. Upgrading from Sandy is probably worth it, from Ivy might not be. From HW/DC no way.

I do like the boost SL i5 has gotten though. Would I tell a difference compared to my DC 4.5GHz i5... no way.


----------



## soapbox187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXposee*
> 
> Im really dissapointed of my new 6700k.
> 
> I cant get it stable @4,6ghz with a vcore set to 1.4v... tried different levels of llc and so on and so on.
> My old 3770k from 2012 was i running @ 4.7ghz @ same voltage as this cpu.
> 
> The temps are not my problem. When im running @ 1.4v im only hitting MAX 79c in one hour Prime95 testing so i could go further if i wanted to.
> 
> How much can i increase the vcore before the cpu could take damage? Is it the temperature wich set the limit or is it any maximum vcore?


Hi there, same is true for me.
I cant get 4.6 GHz stable without exceeding 1.4V in Bios settings.
Nontheless i have 4560 Mhz with 190 BLK stable at 1.4 Volts.
Beats my Sandybride @ 4.6 GHz by every aspect.

See specs here:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id190143


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *eXposee* 

Im really dissapointed of my new 6700k.

I cant get it stable @4,6ghz with a vcore set to 1.4v... tried different levels of llc and so on and so on.
My old 3770k from 2012 was i running @ 4.7ghz @ same voltage as this cpu.

The temps are not my problem. When im running @ 1.4v im only hitting MAX 79c in one hour Prime95 testing so i could go further if i wanted to.

How much can i increase the vcore before the cpu could take damage? Is it the temperature wich set the limit or is it any maximum vcore?


> Intel does not recommend to go over 1.45v... is that because of the temperatures or any other reason?


Hey!

Firstly, can you show me where Intel says 1.45v is the max? Asus' guide says the same thing, I suspect Asus just took whatever Intel said.

Here's some stuff I found on the internet:



This site says that going above 85C makes their CPU unstable no matter the voltage. I'm no so sure about that though.

Following the guy's chart, it's going to take over 1.46v to stabilize.

Digitaltrends says:

Quote:


> Asus and Intel documents recommended a maximum of 1.45V


Anandtech:

Quote:


> Out of the four samples, one engineering sample had 4.7 GHz at 1.4V two engineering samples achieved 4.6 GHz at ~1.4V and the one retail sample had 4.5 GHz at 1.275 volts before declocking when it was running at 4.6 GHz / 1.4 volts.
> 
> I have had two different manufacturers (MSI and ASUS) both confirm that internally they are seeing the majority of their samples hit around the 4.6 GHz mark, and it seems to be very consistent. A couple of my fellow reviewers have also been in contact with what they have, with more reports around the 4.6-4.7 GHz mark
> 
> So it seems that an average overclock, albeit with a good cooler in nice conditions, is around the 4.6 GHz mark with a great overclock more towards to 4.8 GHz. Note that this is still early in the product lifecycle and BIOSes can still improve.


SiliconLottery:

Quote:


> From the few I've played with, we're looking at a 4.5GHz-4.8GHz range of overclocks.


Asus guide:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view?pli=1

Quote:


> Good samples can achieve 4.7GHz with around 1.40 Vcore fully stable. The highest voltage we
> 
> recommend using is 1.42V with triple-rad water-cooling if running stress tests with AVX2 routines
> 
> (lower if ambient temps are high). Those not concerned with stress testing may wish to use up to
> 
> 1.45V for maximum CPU frequency.


I've looked at Haswell spec sheet from Intel. Thing's like a hundred pages, and all I got was max VID, not telling me much of anything. There isn't even a Skylake spec sheet for the public.

I don't have the chip in my hands yet, but these are the things I'd say:

-LLC, if it's like Haswell, only increases input voltage. Raja says that setting LLC on very high puts voltage above what the user sets (which is normal) so that:

Quote:


> This is so the momentary transient voltage does not dip too far below the user set voltage.


-If you raise voltage by a large amount and see zero improvement in stability, then it's likely input voltage that needs increasing.

-Make sure Uncore (if it's on Skylake) isn't overclocked (manually or automatically) to a very high level. Best to have uncore set low so we don't have to worry about it crashing an otherwise stable overlock

-What Prime95? If v28, stop it and use 27.9. Or, even consider x264 test. The latter will give you more headroom, both in terms of voltage and temps.

-If 1.4 is seen at stock, intuitively I'd think 1.45 is safe, especially for people who only play games. Safety depends a lot on how you use the CPU in the first place. Gaming a few hours is not the same as constant 100% load on the CPU over days which I've done.

-Base clock can be adjusted in a very fine-grain way unlike in the past, maybe that will help.

I hope I helped in some way, and I'll update as I find more info.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ehhh.
> 
> My Haswell guide did well so I think I'm set up with too high of an expectation. So far it's not going as well as I would've liked... for example the forum glitch that forced me to push out a half-finished thread to begin with, with a large disclaimer saying 'if you post in here, your post is toast!'. I was also thinking about how the Skylake club is already out with a chart of its own. Although granted, when I did the Haswell guide the official thread for that was long open and Sin had his guide as well. I was one of the earlier people to break out the idea of lowering the uncore and ignoring "1:1" ratio with the core, so that helped a lot. There's not much new this time I fear. This combination of Skylake not being available to me but available to many other people and the a Skylake thread already out with a chart will make it harder for my chart to settle in. But I still think my chart is more complete and it should only get better with time. It's hurting me a lot psychologically to see the availability be 8/31 from SiliconLottery, + more time to bin. I guess I should be more focused on doing well at the task at hand. What can I do with my guide that other people have not?
> 
> But I digress (extensively).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So I am assuming that your test is a modified version of Angelotti's?
> 
> EDIT:
> I see it definitely is. I'm going to start testing it right now and some other things. I believe I also saw Raja say that Handbrake is one of the hardest tests for Skylake, and I'll have that ready...


Well right now there's no Skylake overclocking guide out there at all, apart from some generic increase voltage until stable guides. So that would be something to make your thread unique.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Well right now there's no Skylake overclocking guide out there at all, apart from some generic increase voltage until stable guides. So that would be something to make your thread unique.


The ASUS guide contains more insider information, I hope I can incorporate that, add in: My stress temperature chart updated, a pimped out and easy to use x264 stressing solution, and an extensive overclock charting system like I did with Haswell, hopefully improved in some way...









I just hope I do a good job.









Trying to answer the first question in this thread and I'm all a sudden swamped with things to do and test before my chip even goes into stock.


----------



## eXposee

Thank your input!

Here i found the recommendation.
"That was only possible with the CPU Core Voltage at a whopping 1.43, which is pretty high (Asus and Intel documents recommended a maximum of 1.45V)."

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/overclocking-intel-core-i7-6700k/

Im @ work right now but is there an option for Input voltage also?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Firstly, can you show me where Intel says 1.45v is the max? Asus' guide says the same thing, I suspect Asus just took whatever Intel said.


----------



## eXposee

1.2 is stock voltage for 6700k.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXposee*
> 
> Thank your input!
> 
> Im @ work right now but is there an option for Input voltage also?


You're welcome.

I'd like to highlight the fact that I don't have a Skylake chip yet. I'm assuming that these things are the same from Haswell, which may be a false assumption (since Skylake took out the FIVR). In Haswell, input voltage is VCCIN is Vrin. I just read this from the ASUS guide:

Quote:


> Unlike Haswell, the Skylake architecture does not contain an integrated voltage regulator
> 
> for Vcore and other "major" voltage rails (some minor rails are derived internally). The DC
> 
> regulation for each of these rails is supplied by the motherboard rather than having a lone
> 
> 1.8VDC (VCCIN) input rail. This change helps reduce on-die heat generation - which has
> 
> benefits for overclocking. As an added bonus for benchmarking fanatics, this also makes the
> 
> processors more tolerant of low temperatures when being cooled with liquid nitrogen.


So it says that the removal of FIVR means there probably isn't an input voltage setting? Would you mind testing what voltages increase when LLC is set to minumum vs max under load?

Quote:


> Here i found the recommendation.
> "That was only possible with the CPU Core Voltage at a whopping 1.43, which is pretty high (Asus and Intel documents recommended a maximum of 1.45V)."
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/overclocking-intel-core-i7-6700k/


I've read that from that very web page. But it doesn't tell me where the data is from (as in, link to source). I see where the ASUS guide says 1.45v, but it'd be cool to see the Intel one. I don't even see an official Skylake spec sheet.


----------



## Z0eff

I've been playing games at 4.8GHz with my 6700K using an override voltage of 1.47, which looks more like 1.488 to 1.5 in CPUz. If 1.45 really is the max that is recommended then I wonder how long my chip will last until degradation becomes apparent...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Buy an unbinned one. I don't know why someone would pay the crazy extra for a binned chip.
> Here Skylake is in shops everywhere, if you don't like it you can return it within 2 weeks no questions asked. Hell you could bin a few yourself for the cost of shipping or walking to a shop. Of course the shops wouldn't like you much probably but it's doable.


I am CPU bottlenecked for many things though. I bought a 980ti from 7970ghz when I wasn't even GPU bottlenecked on Skyrim. In order to maintain logical consistency, I should be buying a binned chip.

Hell, starting up Skyrim is CPU bottlenecked. So is starting up CCleaner with CCenhancer. I'm also getting intermittent stutters in Skyrim now I've applied 4k textures everywhere, and that's probably either CPU or IO bottlenecked.

Granted, even in a CPU benchmark, the extra 200mhz won't really make a difference.

Quote:


> The x264 test? I downloaded the test from your mega link and rewrote the batch files to what I like so they behave more sensibly and have more options. Did that a year ago, it's easier to run them over and over, setup a shortcut with parameters and that's it. Logs don't get lost on a crash, etc. Just add/replace the new batch files. You can update the x264 binary with the latest released from web. That's how I do it. You still need the original video file etc. from your pack. I've only shared the batch files in the post as text so I don't have to keep a track of some file sharing going dead like they often like to.
> Added x265 for fun not long ago. And you can combine the two in one folder, I have it that way. Just place the batch files side by side in the same folder. Add HandbrakeCLI to the binaries and that should be it.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SET Version=2.05
> REM Updated by JackCY 07/05/2015
> REM Based on Darkwizzie's and Angelotti's script.
> 
> So yeah based on that, the computation itself should be the same, it's just the stuff around such as user input handling and log output are modified and to me more user friendly. Supports infinitely running loop, etc. should be noted in the changes
> Prime95 supports profiles too, haven't seen that shared anywhere so I summed it up and posted it.




Your link to the x264 binaries brings up two possible downloads. I'm assuming the top one is 10b and the bottom one is 8b and is the one I'm supposed to use? I've tested both and I've found the bottom one to cause 2C higher temps.

I'm working on the update right now. Thanks for your work, jackyCY.

On an unrelated note, I'm considering doing stess test stress testing. As in, I get an overclock that is not fully stable. Then I run the stress test 5 runs. Each run is a run until it crashes. That way, I can put an estimate on how well a test finds instabilities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I've been playing games at 4.8GHz with my 6700K using an override voltage of 1.47, which looks more like 1.488 to 1.5 in CPUz. If 1.45 really is the max that is recommended then I wonder how long my chip will last until degradation becomes apparent...
> Too bad I can't really test this. Degrading chips on purpose aside (which I can afford), the test would take a long time. And if I say "degraded at 1.5v after half a year of 24/7 Chess work", how does that even translate to gaming loads where a person is gaming just for a few hours at a time?


----------



## eXposee

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So it says that the removal of FIVR means there probably isn't an input voltage setting? Would you mind testing what voltages increase when LLC is set to minumum vs max under load?


Yes i will post back when i get any time to test. I think maybe today!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Well right now there's no Skylake overclocking guide out there at all, apart from some generic increase voltage until stable guides. So that would be something to make your thread unique.


*cough* since like 90s, OCing is all the same. Adjust voltages and clocks. That's it. No more HW changes possible, and they were doing the same thing too XD I don't know why people need a guide for increasing and decreasing a few parameters








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I've been playing games at 4.8GHz with my 6700K using an override voltage of 1.47, which looks more like 1.488 to 1.5 in CPUz. If 1.45 really is the max that is recommended then I wonder how long my chip will last until degradation becomes apparent...


I wonder what do you cool the CPU with?
With a full load from x264 that thing must be cooking and running linpack a suicide without a delid and water cooling or sub zero.

Or are the Skylake chips that might actually have a worse TIM again than DC somehow magically running lower temps while consuming more power?
I don't get it.
1.4V+ that's nuts.

DC is cooking above 1.3V and even the difference between 1.23V and 1.28V is 5C, pretty much equal to the change of 0.05V on my air cooler and regular load, games, encoding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm working on the update right now. Thanks for your work, jackyCY.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I'm considering doing stess test stress testing. As in, I get an overclock that is not fully stable. Then I run the stress test 5 runs. Each run is a run until it crashes. That way, I can put an estimate on how well a test finds instabilities.


You want the 8bit version, at least that's what you guys used for your original test. Sure you could swap out for 10b probably, the parameters should be the same but there is no gain in that I think for stress testing.
Handbrake x264 maybe also x265 works well for crashing unstable OC. At least that's what got mine after a year, didn't recheck with the x264 test if it would also fail. But you're on that now. So have fun.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You want the 8bit version, at least that's what you guys used for your original test. Sure you could swap out for 10b probably, the parameters should be the same but there is no gain in that I think for stress testing.
> Handbrake x264 maybe also x265 works well for crashing unstable OC. At least that's what got mine after a year, didn't recheck with the x264 test if it would also fail. But you're on that now. So have fun.


4 threads got me 65C (yeah, D14 is on low RPM atm).

16 threads of Angelotti's x264: 67.6C

16 threads of JackCY's exe + updated files: 67.98C

Looks like there's no regression. Tested chess for giggles and got 63-64C. I'll update the link in the thread shortly.

Quote:


> *cough* since like 90s, OCing is all the same. Adjust voltages and clocks. That's it. No more HW changes possible, and they were doing the same thing too XD I don't know why people need a guide for increasing and decreasing a few parameters


Hey, with Haswell some folks were trying to run 46/46 core/uncore and that was enough to cause instability. Extra vrin was rarely needed except for 1.4v and up, but it's still there. Then there's the peripheral stuff, like our x264 test, stress test temperature chart, intro showing the specs and changes with new generation (for example, some confusion about what the "x20 PCIE lanes" mean), etc. Somebody must have found it useful.

Quote:


> I wonder what do you cool the CPU with?
> With a full load from x264 that thing must be cooking and running linpack a suicide without a delid and water cooling or sub zero.


I recall hitting ~90s degrees but below 100C when doing 1.52v on chess I think it was. That's with Haswell and a D14. DC being cooler, Skylake being DC temps. Of course, Prime95 v28 or god forbid Linpack would be insanity. 1.52v at chess is cooler than 1.25v on Linpack.









EDIT:

Correction, 4 threads got me 65C. Running more threads does make the stress test hotter. (Even though my CPU doesn't have HT.)


----------



## JackCY

Yeah most of the OC guides I've seen are mostly a copy of specs, review charts, etc. bundled with more focus on what the parameters mean for those who don't know or can't figure it out.
Personally what I look for in the OC guides are charts of OC results, and OC statistics. What scaling there can be, what are the average clocks for the chips at what voltages. How temperature and wattage raises with volts, etc. comparisons. Stuff I can't or don't wanna be bothered to do just out of curiosity because it's time consuming.

The rest turns into chaos and debate over who's right.
I'm happily running 1.23V VID with 1.65V Vccin but some would argue that it's too low and you should keep it 1.8V+ and so on. I say to each their own, tweak it to what works for you









Tweak one at a time, most important first, and that's about it. Same thing for anything I got to OC in the last 20 years.


----------



## stefxyz

CPUs seem to be very different from CPU to CPU. Mine is stable at 4600 MHZ and 1.26 Volts. I have overwritten voltage manually in BIOS.

Here is a pic running Prime95 for 2 hours (I6700k, Asus 170 Deluxe, Corsair H110i GTX). Temps normally around 60 Celsius max peak at 70.

http://abload.de/img/alltagsocstefxyz58s5m.jpg



Ram runs at 2933 MHZ.

Also putting mine on more than 1.4 Volts increases Temps even with the water cooling to 90 Celsius peaks. So looks like chips vary a lot. I am very happy with mine.

Stefan


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah most of the OC guides I've seen are mostly a copy of specs, review charts, etc. bundled with more focus on what the parameters mean for those who don't know or can't figure it out.
> Personally what I look for in the OC guides are charts of OC results, and OC statistics. What scaling there can be, what are the average clocks for the chips at what voltages. *How temperature and wattage raises with volts, etc.* comparisons. Stuff I can't or don't wanna be bothered to do just out of curiosity because it's time consuming.


The bolded part is something I can add to the Skylake guide. It wasn't in the Haswell guide, and I now have a tool that measures total system power draw from the socket.

BTW:
I've tried your x265 test and I'm seeing slightly lower temperatures compared to x264 with 16 threads. With 16 threads it runs at like 99.9% load average on my 4670k. Is there an option for 64 threads?

I've updating both Skylake and Haswell threads with the new version of x264 stress test (it's uploading). Also merged the readmes and did a few things to make it easy to understand how to use, etc.

I'm editing the text explaining what our x264 test is. There's some redundancies in my text, etc which I will fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> CPUs seem to be very different from CPU to CPU. Mine is stable at 4600 MHZ and 1.26 Volts. I have overwritten voltage munually in BIOS.
> 
> Here is a pic running Prime95 for 2 hours (I6700k, Asus 170 Deluxe, Corsair H110i GTX). Temps normally around 60 max peak at 70.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=alltagsocstefxyz58s5m.jpg
> 
> Ram runs at 2933 MHZ.
> 
> Also putting mine on more than 1.4 Volts increases Temps ebven with the wate rcooling to 90 peaks. So looks like chips vary a lot. I am very happy with mine.
> 
> Stefan


Your link doesn't work for me.


----------



## eXposee

Now i've been trying some more.

Now im @ ~4,7ghz. 102x46. I've set Vcore to 1.4 and LLC to level 6 of 7. At full load is actual Vcore 1,424 then....

Im going to run this test more now. So far no problems with temperatures or bluescreens!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXposee*
> 
> 
> 
> Now i've been trying some more.
> 
> Now im @ ~4,7ghz. 102x46. I've set Vcore to 1.4 and LLC to level 6 of 7. At full load is actual Vcore 1,424 then....
> 
> Im going to run this test more now. So far no problems with temperatures or bluescreens!


You never listed what version of Prime95 you're using. That can make a big difference.


----------



## eXposee

Sorry! I was using the newest one before.

Now im using v27.9!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The bolded part is something I can add to the Skylake guide. It wasn't in the Haswell guide, and I now have a tool that measures total system power draw from the socket.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> I've tried your x265 test and I'm seeing slightly lower temperatures compared to x264 with 16 threads. With 16 threads it runs at like 99.9% load average on my 4670k. Is there an option for 64 threads?
> 
> I've updating both Skylake and Haswell threads with the new version of x264 stress test (it's uploading). Also merged the readmes and did a few things to make it easy to understand how to use, etc.
> 
> I'm editing the text explaining what our x264 test is. There's some redundancies in my text, etc which I will fix.


It's better to measure the power drawn from EPS.

Yeah x265 seems to run a little colder for me as well compared to the x264 test, but it's minimal. Probably because you guys have added tons of extras in the x264 to make it load more than a pure x264 does. I've only added a crop in the x265, no resize and the preset is medium since more complex presets were very slow and not even completing correctly. x265 is still a WIP so staying to the default preset is best, it works for me always the other don't. Threads aren't needed in x265, best setting for encoding is auto and that's what is used there. I'm not even sure Handbrake lets it be overridden but you can try I don't remember anymore. I've checked it, read up on it and kept it on auto. x265 has less parallelism than x264 and the multi threading is done differently in the algorithm. x265 outside of Handbrake is a major pain to use since it cannot process input in formats x264 was made to accept. One needs to setup, convert the source, etc. to get x265 working, using Handbrake gets rid of that since it's built in Handbrake.

If you run a pure x264 vs x265 in Handbrake without extra added features that aren't really part of the encoding, then x265 is harder and temperatures are higher.

I don't mind lower temperatures, x265 should be more complex to compute and I wanted to try it out.

stefxyz: link works for me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's better to measure the power drawn from EPS.


What's EPS? Electric Power System?



> Yeah x265 seems to run a little colder for me as well compared to the x264 test, but it's minimal. Probably because you guys have added tons of extras in the x264 to make it load more than a pure x264 does. I've only added a crop in the x265, no resize and the preset is medium since more complex presets were very slow and not even completing correctly. x265 is still a WIP so staying to the default preset is best, it works for me always the other don't. Threads aren't needed in x265, best setting for encoding is auto and that's what is used there. I'm not even sure Handbrake lets it be overridden but you can try I don't remember anymore. I've checked it, read up on it and kept it on auto. x265 has less parallelism than x264 and the multi threading is done differently in the algorithm. x265 outside of Handbrake is a major pain to use since it cannot process input in formats x264 was made to accept. One needs to setup, convert the source, etc. to get x265 working, using Handbrake gets rid of that since it's built in Handbrake.
> 
> If you run a pure x264 vs x265 in Handbrake without extra added features that aren't really part of the encoding, then x265 is harder and temperatures are higher.
> 
> I don't mind lower temperatures, x265 should be more complex to compute and I wanted to try it out.
> 
> stefxyz: link works for me.


Raja from Asus kept talking about Handbrake, how it might actually be a harder stress test to pass than Prime95. Now that's something I didn't expect. Isn't Handbrake similar to our x264 test already? Similar-ish.

The link works for you, I think he's fixed the link. Works for me too now.



> Originally Posted by *stefxyz*
> 
> CPUs seem to be very different from CPU to CPU. Mine is stable at 4600 MHZ and 1.26 Volts. I have overwritten voltage manually in BIOS.
> 
> Here is a pic running Prime95 for 2 hours (I6700k, Asus 170 Deluxe, Corsair H110i GTX). Temps normally around 60 Celsius max peak at 70.
> 
> http://abload.de/img/alltagsocstefxyz58s5m.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ram runs at 2933 MHZ.
> 
> Also putting mine on more than 1.4 Volts increases Temps even with the water cooling to 90 Celsius peaks. So looks like chips vary a lot. I am very happy with mine.
> 
> Stefan


Yeah, link works for me now. What version of Prime95 is it?

So if you're doing 4.6 ghz @ 1.26v, you should be able to fit in 4.7ghz, maybe 4.8? You'll have to ditch that Prime95 though. Nice chip BTW, wish I'd get one like that.

I think this thread is still slightly buggy... It randomly puts me to the top of the page whenever I load the page...


----------



## BoredErica

The thread is glitching out on me again...







Trying to edit my thread gives me a different message than what I actually have...

I'll go to sleep and work on this later. In the meantime the admins can look over what's going wrong.

This thread's coding is like a freakshow circus, lol. I don't even.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To check out my woes, head here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570310/typing-in-code-to-show-google-docs-breaks-page-another-glitch/


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What's EPS? Electric Power System?
> Raja from Asus kept talking about Handbrake, how it might actually be a harder stress test to pass than Prime95. Now that's something I didn't expect. Isn't Handbrake similar to our x264 test already? Similar-ish.
> 
> The link works for you, I think he's fixed the link. Works for me too now.
> Yeah, link works for me now. What version of Prime95 is it?
> 
> So if you're doing 4.6 ghz @ 1.26v, you should be able to fit in 4.7ghz, maybe 4.8? You'll have to ditch that Prime95 though. Nice chip BTW, wish I'd get one like that.
> 
> I think this thread is still slightly buggy... It randomly puts me to the top of the page whenever I load the page...


I would have to retest with the x264 test on the original voltages and see. But it was Handbrake x264 reencoding after a year of stable OC that started to crash the system.
It should be similar, sure but there can be some tweaks, features, different compiler, you would have to check Handbrake and how it's made, that could make it harder. It's definitely similar, but not the same. I'm not sure what x264 code they use as a source at the moment.

I get crappy load on all OCN pages, but that's mostly because the load time takes forever and focus for typing changes once the page loads, UGH! Best thing is to type text while the page is loading and hit backspace, which instead of removing a character goes to the previous page and it can discard the post, duh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The thread is glitching out on me again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to edit my thread gives me a different message than what I actually have... I've never had this many glitches in a page on OCN ever.
> 
> I'll go to sleep and work on this later. In the meantime the admins can look over what's going wrong.
> 
> This thread's coding is like a freakshow circus, lol. I don't even.


Maybe it's your unstable OC


















I don't get any circus while editing on OCN.

I see, you're playing with different inputs and switching in between. Don't. Most forums can't properly do it. Type in one, save. Then open again to edit and hope hope it will open correctly the different mode and won't mess up the layout or something. I can't see it now but I think it works for new threads/first posts but not editing other posts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I would have to retest with the x264 test on the original voltages and see. But it was Handbrake x264 reencoding after a year of stable OC that started to crash the system.
> It should be similar, sure but there can be some tweaks, features, different compiler, you would have to check Handbrake and how it's made, that could make it harder. It's definitely similar, but not the same. I'm not sure what x264 code they use as a source at the moment.
> 
> I get crappy load on all OCN pages, but that's mostly because the load time takes forever and focus for typing changes once the page loads, UGH! Best thing is to type text while the page is loading and hit backspace, which instead of removing a character goes to the previous page and it can discard the post, duh!
> Maybe it's your unstable OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any circus while editing on OCN.


I'm convinced that my thread is going to disintegrate the fabric of OCN, and gradually a black hole will be formed centered around my thread and it will consume the rest of the forum.









I think Realbench has a section for Handbrake too. Not sure if it's straight up a copy or something else.


----------



## JackCY

Holy guacamole, I downloaded realbench just a short time ago. So I read your mention of it, ok let me test it... extract... why is it... taking... so... long! ***... why does it have half a gigabyte?!?! Must be someone at Asus botched together something, marketing it with their mobos now and it spawns around as people start to use it since they get with their mobo or their mobo OC software relies on it.
I'm not even sure I can run it since I don't have Asus mobo, lets see.

LOL, I get it, half a gig, why? Because they have copied almost every open source software in there...
Blender, gimp, luxmark, handbrake, 7z, VLC, ... jeez

Uses HandbrakeCLI for x264, the same way I'm using it for x265. You could do the same with x264 sure but I like the use of the standalone encoder better, it's just that it's nearly impossible to use the standalone x265 that I had to get it via HandbrakeCLI.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Holy guacamole, I downloaded realbench just a short time ago. So I read your mention of it, ok let me test it... extract... why is it... taking... so... long! ***... why does it have half a gigabyte?!?! Must be someone at Asus botched together something, marketing it with their mobos now and it spawns around as people start to use it since they get with their mobo or their mobo OC software relies on it.
> I'm not even sure I can run it since I don't have Asus mobo, lets see.


It works on non-Asus mobos, don't worry about that.

I find the quick download links for the stress tests to be useful. Even has v27.9 of Prime for those who want it.


----------



## JackCY

Can't you run the newest Prime95 and simply disable the advanced CPU features?

I just ran realbench and I have to say it is annoying! Sure I can disable some of the unnecessary stuff in benchmark, but why the heck does it have to play some Asian CPU parody while doing the test? I was like WTH is playing on my PC, did some tab in web browser got opened or my movie in background is playing, so I got the headphones on WTH is this. Moved the mouse and bench stops as they say it will, which is annoying in itself, and yep the silly audio was coming from the benchmark. Seriously, audio? Come on!

I'll try the stress portion of realbench, but the bench barely hit 70C, that's if I didn't hit that max with something else in the previous 7h of using the PC.

Alright, this is worthless. While stressing it runs Luxmark and Handbrake at the same time. Temperatures don't even hit 70C. Come on, I can run Luxmark and Handbrake on my own without the need of yet another graphical interface that will launch these for me. Someone copied free programs into one folder and executes them and calls it a bench and stress. I don't know, I don't like it. I think there are better ways to test and bench.

Right now I get about the same temperatures from x264 standalone stress and x265 Handbrake stress. If there is a difference or I observed one before it was really 1-2C max. You can check the average temperature after a prolonged period of time of running each after they hit a temperature peak.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Can't you run the newest Prime95 and simply disable the advanced CPU features?
> 
> I just ran realbench and I have to say it is annoying! Sure I can disable some of the unnecessary stuff in benchmark, but why the heck does it have to play some Asian CPU parody while doing the test? I was like WTH is playing on my PC, did some tab in web browser got opened or my movie in background is playing, so I got the headphones on WTH is this. Moved the mouse and bench stops as they say it will, which is annoying in itself, and yep the silly audio was coming from the benchmark. Seriously, audio? Come on!
> 
> I'll try the stress portion of realbench, but the bench barely hit 70C, that's if I didn't hit that max with something else in the previous 7h of using the PC.
> 
> Alright, this is worthless. While stressing it runs Luxmark and Handbrake at the same time. Temperatures don't even hit 70C. Come on, I can run Luxmark and Handbrake on my own without the need of yet another graphical interface that will launch these for me. Someone copied free programs into one folder and executes them and calls it a bench and stress. I don't know, I don't like it. I think there are better ways to test and bench.


I'll look for disabling the Haswell features on Prime and trying out ROG Realbench later, when the thread is fixed and I'm not tired. It's kindda hard to edit the thread when I can't edit the thread. I've used Realbench when I started the Haswell thread and it looked OK. Haven't touched it since though.

I was testing Linpack (because using it isn't 100% totally clear how), and by the time I got to checking the temps, I saw red text and temps near 100C, lol. That's Linpack for ya'.


----------



## JackCY

Linpack, yeah, you can download the libraries from Intel and they have a batch for testing there.
LinX and IBT use Linpack library as well, but often some older, you can replace them with the newest.
OCCT has some linpack option too but I'm not sure it runs as hot as the regular linpack.

Linpack as is the one downloaded from Intel, runs the hottest from my experience. It all changes on what calculations, what settings are used to run it. For me it goes 92C in an instant. It might also be hitting my power limit, not going to check again


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Linpack, yeah, you can download the libraries from Intel and they have a batch for testing there.
> LinX and IBT use Linpack library as well, but often some older, you can replace them with the newest.
> OCCT has some linpack option too but I'm not sure it runs as hot as the regular linpack.
> 
> Linpack as is the one downloaded from Intel, runs the hottest from my experience. It all changes on what calculations, what settings are used to run it. For me it goes 92C in an instant. It might also be hitting my power limit, not going to check again


You've seen this chart right?



And that was on 1.25v, and I'm on I think 1.35v or 1.3v atm. Carnage.

Probably have to update the x264 temperature bar.

Talk to you later. Gotta sleep and hopefully this gives the admins time to fix this thread.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *cough* since like 90s, OCing is all the same. Adjust voltages and clocks. That's it. No more HW changes possible, and they were doing the same thing too XD I don't know why people need a guide for increasing and decreasing a few parameters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what do you cool the CPU with?
> With a full load from x264 that thing must be cooking and running linpack a suicide without a delid and water cooling or sub zero.
> 
> Or are the Skylake chips that might actually have a worse TIM again than DC somehow magically running lower temps while consuming more power?
> I don't get it.
> 1.4V+ that's nuts.


These days it's not as simple as running Prime95 overnight after setting 2 variables. At least not if you want to get the most out of your CPU and be sure it can handle all sorts of varying workloads that use different parts of the architecture. Having some statistics about everybody's overclock would be helpful as well as that can give you a realistic target. Of course background reading is interesting as well as hardware enthusiasts.









I'm using a Noctua D14, until I get all my watercooling components for this rig which should be soon. And yes, it does appear Skylake runs colder compared to previous generations. I would never run 1.45v on my old haswell rig but it's suggested to be the upper limit for Skylake by very open ASUS branded overclocking guides.

Right now at 1.47v and 4.8GHz set in the bios (1.488+ in CPUz) it never goes above 70c while playing games.


----------



## stefxyz

I use Prime95v286 and then custom:



Just now I also ran 2 hours the Asus ROG Stresstest with no issues. I can easily do 4700 at 1.32 and probably more but for my everyday use I prefer a silent system with low temps and fan rpms below 1000. For silence I exchanged all fans on my Corsair Airbide 540 and the H110i GTX with 2 Noctua PF-14 and 3 beQuite Silentwings 2 for the case . WIth this I have a very nice and quite system with still good power.

Very happy with my low voltage. Interestingly when I run voltages over 1.36 my temps however go much higher then of a lot of guys showing pictures on screens here. So I can do higher MHZ on lower voltage but with temps that others have with higher voltage. Is this normal?


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the TIM job varies. Sometimes it's awful, sometimes the opposite.

I want to see how SL scales with voltage and what temperatures there are for the voltages. From the little delid info it seemed like the TIM was back to the HW quality, which was worse than DC and the gains on SL seemed to be like with HW.
I find it strange that so many seem to push SL over 1.35V, even more in the range of 1.4xV. While with Haswell going over 1.35V was rare and the chips cooked cooked cooked like an oven. I know the voltage has moved off again but it shouldn't be that big of a difference on temperatures, noticeable, sure.
I guess we will see after a year how people do with the 1.4V+ and whether the degradation scares them again









Prime95, you can use the latest version but if you want to avoid AVX etc. and keep temps. down, you need to read the readme files and look into the options that aren't in the GUI, it's more really set via the config files than GUI:
Quote:


> The program supports many different code paths for LL testing depending on
> the CPU type. It also has a few different factoring code paths. You can
> force the program to choose a specific code path by setting the proper
> combination of these settings in local.txt:
> CpuSupportsRDTSC=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsCMOV=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsPrefetch=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsSSE=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsSSE2=0 or 1
> CpuSupports3DNow=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA4=0 or 1
> This shouldn't be necessary though as the program uses the CPUID instruction
> to see if the CPU supports these features.


There are tons of features one can change in Prime95 in the configs and create presets.

Since most people don't read the txt files they rather download the older Prime95 that doesn't support the new features than to go and disable/change it in the newer versions via proper config.

Anyway it's really the small FFT sizes that cook in P95.


----------



## eXposee

Almost 3 hour test done.
After like 1 hour, Worker #4 stopped. After 2 hours Worker #8 stopped. The temp has reached 89c from this test.

Why this? Too low Vcore? ^^

Im now running 1.420v and still with LLC Level 6. At full load the Vcore goes up to 1.456v.


----------



## JackCY

Worker stopped means unstable. It's not as bad as black screen, freeze or restart but it's unstable. You need more voltage or lower clock.
Custom waterloop, hmm I guess that can handle those insane 1.4V+







That thing must be a power hog XD
Personally I abort the test when ever one of the workers fails. There is no reason to leave it running more.


----------



## soapbox187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXposee*
> 
> Almost 3 hour test done.
> After like 1 hour, Worker #4 stopped. After 2 hours Worker #8 stopped. The temp has reached 89c from this test.
> 
> Why this? Too low Vcore? ^^
> 
> Im now running 1.420v and still with LLC Level 6. At full load the Vcore goes up to 1.456v.


Yours is not stable.
I have this at 4600 MHz too.
I couldnt get it stable with prime95 1344FTT shown above.
Highest for me those 4560 with blk 190 @ 1.4 in bios loadline auto.
There was no point for me in exceeding 1.4 on a new chip.

Try that maybe.
It just seem like we both have a bad chip.


----------



## JackCY

Bad? lol that's an average chip right there IMHO. Can't hope to get a an above average great chip if you only buy one CPU and don't do any binning from multiple samples.


----------



## gothuevos

Finally have a 6700k on the way so I hope to contribute soon, but so far from reading threads like this I feel very, very underwhelmed.

People needing near max recommended voltages just for 500-600 mhz overclocks?


----------



## BoredErica

So far, not looking too good, yeah. Thought the range was supposed to be 4.5-4.8. Although some of you guys probably could squeeze in another 100mhz from ditching prime... (like srsly).

I've reverted the OP to an earlier version to sidestep the edit glitch I've been having. Back to work.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Bad? lol that's an average chip right there IMHO. Can't hope to get a an above average great chip if you only buy one CPU and don't do any binning from multiple samples.


Are you running Skylake atm? Your siggy says otherwise. I'm trying to figure out if adaptive voltage causes vcore to explode on Prime.

I don't see an option to turn off features which will make v28.5 behave like v27.9 under stressing.


----------



## shredzy

Thought id report in on how my 6700k is going. Ive switched to realbench for stability testing and going to call it stable after a 8 hour run. Been beating up this chip for a good 4+ days now.

Currently at 4.6GHz, 4.0GHz uncore with 1.315v in bios, got my LLC set to level 5 (8 levels on this board) and it's pretty spot on with the voltage. Max temp its hit is 77c on the hottest core. Shall report back once its all good! Was attempting 4.7 but it was needing 1.39+ vcore just to pass 15mins in realbench, so gonna settle with 4.6 till I see how others go.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Thought id report in on how my 6700k is going. Ive switched to realbench for stability testing and going to call it stable after a 8 hour run. Been beating up this chip for a good 4+ days now.
> 
> Currently at 4.6GHz, 4.0GHz uncore with 1.315v in bios, got my LLC set to level 5 (8 levels on this board) and it's pretty spot on with the voltage. Max temp its hit is 77c on the hottest core. Shall report back once its all good! Was attempting 4.7 but it was needing 1.39+ vcore just to pass 15mins in realbench, so gonna settle with 4.6 till I see how others go.


Excellent, I hope to see you back here telling us what settings you used!

Right now I'm still using the same charting form as my Haswell thread, but that will probably change with time. The chart is totally empty and it's too lonely in there. Be the first in the chart!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Username:
CPU Model:
Core Multiplier: [If you used Blck strap, put what Blck and mention your resulting frequency]
CPU VID: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
Vcore: This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
Uncore Multiplier:
Uncore Voltage:
Input Voltage: [aka VCCIN, Vrin, Eventual Input Voltage] (Is this even in Skylake anymore?)
Cooling Solution: [If you are delidded, note it here.]
Stability Test: [Any test is OK, synthetic or not. IF YOU DO NOT LIST HOW LONG THE TEST IS RUN YOU WILL MAKE ME CRY.]
Batch Number: [What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can.]
Ram Speed: [Timings if you know them.]
Ram Voltage: [If stock, ignore this.]
Motherboard: [Optional. Not required to be charted, not required for picture verification.]
LLC Setting: [If you didn't change default, say AUTO]



On an unrelated note, I've made changes to the guide in the past several hours that should make the guide acceptable for general use. Of course, I intend to do far more testing once my chip is in to hopefully improve the guide in many ways.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *cough* since like 90s, OCing is all the same. Adjust voltages and clocks. That's it. No more HW changes possible, and they were doing the same thing too XD I don't know why people need a guide for increasing and decreasing a few parameters


I suggest people have a look at this review. It is the only one I've seen where they took the time to go beyond just adding voltage and increasing he multplier. The BCLK is involved too which affects the cache and as you will see, some benchmarks can benefit greatly from this, even outperforming the 8 core 16 thread i7 X5960.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_skylake_i5_6600k_i7_6700k_1151_z170_review/6

I think one of the reasons they managed such a high BCLK is due to using the integrated graphics chip and having nothing in the PCIe slots.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Hey, with Haswell some folks were trying to run 46/46 core/uncore and that was enough to cause instability. Extra vrin was rarely needed except for 1.4v and up, but it's still there.


You have to remember that a lot of sites/guides at launch were using 1.7 - 1.8 or even 1.65 VRIN without LLC, so it would droop by 0.05 - 0.1. Most people had no idea to tweak that stuff, hell most of them wouldn't do it right even when presented with a list of instructions. Early in the thread it was more about figuring out what worked and why it worked









I needed LLC and increase VRIN by ~0.1 for my normal OC otherwise it wouldn't be stable no matter what i did. While testing for max OC's the chip would take, i needed to add a lot more.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I suggest people have a look at this review. It is the only one I've seen where they took the time to go beyond just adding voltage and increasing he multplier. The BCLK is involved too which affects the cache and as you will see, some benchmarks can benefit greatly from this, even outperforming the 8 core 16 thread i7 X5960.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_skylake_i5_6600k_i7_6700k_1151_z170_review/6


Already wrote a bit on BLCK and I just finished reading that link.

When all is said and done, I'm 100% sure I will have blck testing in the guide, tried and tested.

Quote:


> I think one of the reasons they managed such a high BCLK is due to using the integrated graphics chip and having nothing in the PCIe slots.


BLCK won't make blanket changes to many other settings which does help.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Already wrote a bit on BLCK and I just finished reading that link.
> 
> When all is said and done, I'm 100% sure I will have blck testing in the guide, tried and tested.
> 
> BLCK won't make blanket changes to many other settings which does help.


Can't wait to see it, will be experimenting myself until then.

The only reason I mentioned the PCIe slots is that as has been pointed out BCLK apparently does have some effect on PCIe, whether this is just the slots or the internal devices that reside on the bus remains to be seen but OC3D were able to achieve a 200MHz bus on the Asus z170A and 225MHz on the z170 Deluxe, and they weren't even pushing it. All of their tests were done with the iGPU.

On the other hand my Deluxe failed to boot at 200MHz which i'm putting down to having a discrete GPU. Looks like I'm going to have to go and increase it incrementally the old fashioned way.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Can't wait to see it, will be experimenting myself until then.


Thanks, and absolutely go right on ahead, with no chip I'm relying on the good users of OCN to fill me in on what they've found thus far...

Quote:


> The only reason I mentioned the PCIe slots is that as has been pointed out BCLK apparently does have some effect on PCIe,


I read about that first in Asus' guide.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view?pli=1

I think in terms of specifics this guide is the best so far.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quick question, just installed my 6700K rig and i'm running into a bit of a problem. I've pushed the multiplier to 44 without touching the voltage and i get many readings from different programs:


Spoiler: Screenshot






As you can see, some like intel XTU and HWinfo show that the core is at about 1.42V, a little high from what should be fine, but the ASRock tool that should read from the bios and CPU-Z show that the core is at about 1.28V, which sounds fine.

Which reading should I trust?


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Which reading should I trust?


The one in UEFI and from the latest version of CPUz. From seeing other users reports, ~1.288v is stock voltage.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Quick question, just installed my 6700K rig and i'm running into a bit of a problem. I've pushed the multiplier to 44 without touching the voltage and i get many readings from different programs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some like intel XTU and HWinfo show that the core is at about 1.42V, a little high from what should be fine, but the ASRock tool that should read from the bios and CPU-Z show that the core is at about 1.28V, which sounds fine.
> 
> Which reading should I trust?


Do you have spread spectrum turned on?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Do you have spread spectrum turned on?


Yup, I do. I didn't feel the need to disable it to overclock my last processor, a 2600K, so this time i've stuck with it. Should i disable it?

THX frosted, i also thought that the BIOS readings should be more accurate.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Yup, I do. I didn't feel the need to disable it to overclock my last processor, a 2600K, so this time i've stuck with it. Should i disable it?
> 
> THX frosted, i also thought that the BIOS readings should be more accurate.


There's no need to have it on.

With my 2600k I have to disable to get 4.6+ or I will get Bsod124. Not sure if it will have any effect on your voltage but I would def suggest having it turned off as it's been said to hinder overclocking. I know it fluctuated the bclk hence why you are at 99.xx, that in itself would annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## shredzy

Well think I'm all done with stability testing! Got my 8 hour realbench pass.

I'll post up my final settings when I finish working with my RAM.

4.6GHz (46x100)
4.0GHz Uncore
1.325 vcore (in bios), 1.328V load, 1.344 idle in CPU-Z
LLC on Level 5 (found to be the best)

Max temp was 77C on hottest core.

Took this screenshot just before the 8 hour realbench test completed.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Finally have a 6700k on the way so I hope to contribute soon, but so far from reading threads like this I feel very, very underwhelmed.
> 
> People needing near max recommended voltages just for 500-600 mhz overclocks?


Stock clock is 4GHz for 6700K, so yeah that's about right you can add on average about 500MHz which is +12.5%.
In fact in lots of the reviews I've seen on launch the OC was around 4.5 on average. But as someone pointed out here already, don't rely on reviews, the people sometimes don't know what they are doing. Sad but it's how it turned out, the enthusiasts are mostly gone from writing reviews and reviews well it has turned more to news and advertising honestly, selling and making money than providing technically difficult reviews, doing things you can't do without expensive equipment and tons of time. Some still do, sure but it has become rare.
If someone is expecting to do a +1GHz OC, get a lower clocked i5, those can do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So far, not looking too good, yeah. Thought the range was supposed to be 4.5-4.8. Although some of you guys probably could squeeze in another 100mhz from ditching prime... (like srsly).
> 
> I've reverted the OP to an earlier version to sidestep the edit glitch I've been having. Back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running Skylake atm? Your siggy says otherwise. I'm trying to figure out if adaptive voltage causes vcore to explode on Prime.
> 
> I don't see an option to turn off features which will make v28.5 behave like v27.9 under stressing.


No I'm going to stay with DC, there is no reason to upgrade to SL from DC, HW, probably not even from IB unless it's limiting you. SL performance gain over DC is minimal but at least it can keep up unlike BW.

Read the undoc.txt for Prime95, I've posted some options above in a post that can change the code paths and disable CPU features, there are more tweaks in P95. It's all in the files, don't look for it in the primitive GUI.

BCLK from a technical POV should be less of a hindrance now for OC since it's once again separated and the peripherals have their own clock locked stable at 100MHz.

It's hard to find official info about SL, because Intel is so secretive about it and hasn't yet released much of it officially.


----------



## Deders

I wonder if people here would be able to help me, it won't take much time. I'm trying to help troubleshoot a program that I've found very useful in the past. The latest version of Argus Monitor on the website doesn't support Skylake properly, or the z170 Super IO chips, at least not on the Z170 Deluxe, but I've been working with the programmer to try and get the Speedstep/Turbo Core frequency graphs working.

The programmer thinks there is a program on my system that is also polling the core speed registers in the CPU and stopping Argus from getting a reading and locking the display at 4GHz. I've tried disabling all services and startup items in msconfig and it still doesn't work.

I was hoping that other Skylake owners would be able to test this beta version just to see if it works for them.

The tabs in question are the CPU SPEED and CPU TURBO tabs within the PERFORMANCE tab. The software is perfectly safe and some people might find it useful, once the fully working version has been released.

Whether it does or doesn't work on your machine could you let me know with details of your motherboard and any software on there that might poll the CPU core frequencies?


----------



## BoredErica

Congrats to shredzy for being our new OC leader with the highest overclock in the chart!









At work all day today, burning midnight fuel to make some changes to the guide. Rest assured I'm listening to podcasts and trying to familiarize myself with Skylake, getting all the information I can...

Updates to the guide per changelist:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



8/23/2015
Overhauled the section on base clock changes. The original explanations were crap.
Changes to the headers in the overclock guide section to make them stand out more. Easier to read and looks better.
Changed the charting form to reflect more Skylake-specific settings. Changed styling to make it easier to read.
Removed all mention of "ring bus" or "uncore". The standard term is "cache", and so it will referred to as such.
Altered IPC comparison chart.
Fixed typo at intro.

8/22/2015
Changed the chart to reflect more Skylake-specific settings like BLCK.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Stock clock is 4GHz for 6700K, so yeah that's about right you can add on average about 500MHz which is +12.5%.
> In fact in lots of the reviews I've seen on launch the OC was around 4.5 on average. But as someone pointed out here already, don't rely on reviews, the people sometimes don't know what they are doing. Sad but it's how it turned out, the enthusiasts are mostly gone from writing reviews and reviews well it has turned more to news and advertising honestly, selling and making money than providing technically difficult reviews, doing things you can't do without expensive equipment and tons of time. Some still do, sure but it has become rare.
> If someone is expecting to do a +1GHz OC, get a lower clocked i5, those can do it.
> No I'm going to stay with DC, there is no reason to upgrade to SL from DC, HW, probably not even from IB unless it's limiting you. SL performance gain over DC is minimal but at least it can keep up unlike BW.
> 
> Read the undoc.txt for Prime95, I've posted some options above in a post that can change the code paths and disable CPU features, there are more tweaks in P95. It's all in the files, don't look for it in the primitive GUI.
> 
> BCLK from a technical POV should be less of a hindrance now for OC since it's once again separated and the peripherals have their own clock locked stable at 100MHz.
> 
> It's hard to find official info about SL, because Intel is so secretive about it and hasn't yet released much of it officially.


I guess time is money and it pays more to move on and write new articles instead of fiddling with your CPU longer.



> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I suggest people have a look at this review. It is the only one I've seen where they took the time to go beyond just adding voltage and increasing he multplier. The BCLK is involved too which affects the cache and as you will see, some benchmarks can benefit greatly from this, even outperforming the 8 core 16 thread i7 X5960.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/intel_skylake_i5_6600k_i7_6700k_1151_z170_review/6
> 
> I think one of the reasons they managed such a high BCLK is due to using the integrated graphics chip and having nothing in the PCIe slots.


What do you think about my overclocking guide thus far? I've updated the base clock overclocking section. Of course, still don't have a Skylake CPU to test.  Never overclocked base clock either. Then again, when I wrote the Haswell guide I've never really overclocked anything, ever. Just have to work at it, I'm sure I'll get it down. Then I have to explain straitforwardly.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Let's employ the simple but useful idea of changing one thing at a time. If you're overclocking your core clock, cache ratio, and GPU and testing by playing a video game, you have no idea which overclock crashed you. Write down settings and whether they work or not. Go up one multiplier at a time. The extra voltage required to jump each extra multiplier grows and grows, but still increase your voltage incrementally. It's normal for voltage under load to be higher than what you set in the UEFI, but it shouldn't be by much. If it's muuuuch higher, make sure you're not running adaptive voltage while doing a very harsh stress test like Prime95.

*Quick Overclocking*

1. Optional: Manually set your cache ratio and ram to stock. Hell, turn your GPU's overclock off.
2. All Skylake CPUs so far can hit 4.4ghz. Try 4.5ghz at ~1.35v. It should work and be stable. If not, apply 1.4v. Stable? Good.
3. Just go up a multiplier. Increase voltage if you crash during stress testing with our x264 test. Remember, recommended maximum voltage is 1.45v. Never run a stress test and leave without monitoring the temperatures for the first 5-10 seconds.
4. Eventually you will find the highest overclock you can hit without breaking 1.45v and this overclock will pass x264 test overnight. Another option is to try Prime95 v27.9, but v28.5 is overkill and masochistic.

(Our modified x264 stress test can be downloaded under the 'Stress Testing' spoiler, along with many other stress tests you might want to try.)

5. Decide if you want to tweak the base clock. The next section is all about that. If you don't want to do it, you can overclock your cache ratio now if you wish. Please only overclock the cache ratio after your core clock is done.

*BLCK tweaking time! (Optional)*

6. Now we tweak the base clock. Remember that base clock x multiplier = frequency in MHz and divide by 1,000 to get the frequency in gigahertz. Recall that multipliers can only be whole numbers. We can tweak base clock to get an overclock that is as if we used a multiplier with decimals. Why is this useful? Let's say you can reach 4.5GHz but not 4.6GHz. Maybe 4.55GHz will be stable for you. You still can't hit 4.6GHz, but at least you've gone above 4.5GHz. With the right combination of base clock and multiplier, we can reach it 4.55GHz. There are limits to what you can set as the base clock, but they can be pretty lax. Right now as an example let's keep it simple and close to 100 though.

So let's say we want to do just that: Apply a 4.55GHz core clock. Let's pick a number that's close to 100... say, 95. 95 multiplied by what whole number is close to 4550MHz? 48.

Old OC:
100 x 45 = 4.5GHz Core clock
100 x 40 = 4.0GHz Cache clock

Base clock set to 95:
95 x 45 = 4.275GHz Core clock
95 x 40 = 3.800GHz Cache clock

Base clock set to 95 and multipliers adjusted accordingly:
95 x 48 = 4.56GHz Core clock
95 x 42 = 3.99GHz Cache clock

If the above passes, we now have a stable 4.56GHz, which is more than 4.5GHz but less than 4.6GHz. Maybe we could aim for 4.57GHz now.

What if I wanted 4.55GHz EXACTLY? You could try a base clock of 130 and a core multiplier of 35, giving us 4.55GHz exactly.

*Remember these important things:*
1. The base clock affects your cache frequency. Let's say I set the base clock to 130 and core multiplier to 35. If I forgot to adjust my cache ratio, I would have 130 x 40 or 5.2GHz cache! That's insane and probably won't even let me boot. So make sure your cache multiplier is adjusted along with your core clock when you are tweaking base clock.

On top of this, let's not overclock both the cache and core clocks at the same time. Keep the cache to 4ghz or lower no matter what base clock you're using. You can come back for the cache multiplier later when your core clock is at it's maximum stable value, which means you're already done tweaking the base clock and core clock. Your core overclock should dictate the base clock. The cache is an afterthought because it barely affects performance.

Your PCIE settings can be affected slightly by BLCK changes as well, but I have no data on that right now.

2. The higher you go from 100 base clock, the harder it is to stabilize. Maybe 130 base clock with 35 core multiplier gives you 4.55GHz exactly. But maybe having 101 base clock and 45 core multiplier (4.545GHz) is close enough, and has a lower base clock and is more likely to be stable. *You're doing a balancing act between having a low enough base clock to be stable and the highest core clock you can hold. Experiment. Patience pays off.*

*Optional Ram Overclocking:*

Once both the core and cache ratio are set to stable and overclocked values you don't want to touch anymore, go ahead and overclock your ram. You now have more fine-grain jumps in frequencies to choose from. Don't forget that timings matter as well, and the "tighter" or the smaller the numbers are, the better. According to Asus, *S*ystem *A*gent and VCCIO voltages can help stabilize a ram overclock. Try 1.3v/1.25v respectively. The ram itself could use some extra voltage. The default is 1.3v, let's bring that to 1.35v which is a safe amount.

Here are rough guidelines for figuring out how your ram is doing for those too lazy to benchmark:

Latency:
Ram can have lower latency or higher frequency. Generally for gaming purposes, lower latency is considered to be more important (unfortunately for you, DDR4 is generally worse in this regard than DDR3). To calculate latency, do 2000 x (Cas/Frequency). Lower is better.

Frequency:
On the other hand, a higher frequency is generally considered to be useful for video editing workloads which do sequential reads. These types of work favors higher frequency. To calculate how long these reads take we do 1000/Frequency. Lower is better.

Anandtech's Rough Ram Performance Formula:
Frequency/Cas = Performance Index
Whichever has a higher performance index is generally faster. If two sets are very close, the higher frequency kit wins.

*Final Step:*
8. Go back and see if your overclocks still function perfectly with less voltage. How low can you go? This is just fine tuning of your voltages.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well think I'm all done with stability testing! Got my 8 hour realbench pass.
> 
> I'll post up my final settings when I finish working with my RAM.
> 
> 4.6GHz (46x100)
> 4.0GHz Uncore
> 1.325 vcore (in bios), 1.328V load, 1.344 idle in CPU-Z
> LLC on Level 5 (found to be the best)
> 
> Max temp was 77C on hottest core.
> 
> Took this screenshot just before the 8 hour realbench test completed.


Hello Shredzy! Thank you for your contribution! Would you mind filling out this form?

*Username:*
*CPU Model:*
*Base Clock:*
*Core Multiplier:*
*Core Frequency:*
*Cache Frequency:*
*CPU VID:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
*Vcore:* This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
*Cache Voltage:*
*Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
*Stability Test:* Any test is OK, synthetic or not. IF YOU DO NOT LIST HOW LONG THE TEST IS RUN YOU WILL MAKE ME CRY.
*Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box or on the CPU IHS.
*Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
*Ram Voltage:*
*Motherboard:* Optional, but nice information to have.
*LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO

And finally, perhaps you will get a slightly higher OC with base clock! Have you considered trying that out?


----------



## Deders

[quote name="Darkwizzie" [/quote]

Probably best to remind people once they have found and noted the highest frequency/voltages etc for the CPU and Ram to set them back to default before slowly bringing the base clock up to see how the rest of the hardware copes, watching the CPU and Ram frequencies as some motherboards will increase them along with the BCLK.

My Asus Deluxe did with the first bios, with the 2nd it tried to keep the core and memory frequencies as lose to where you left them by automatically adjusting the multipliers/ratios.


----------



## shredzy

Well guys, I have finally completed my 6700K and memory overclock....was a long 4-5 days of tweaking/stress testing to find those sweet spots. Now to see how it all goes with everyday usage/gaming.

For Darkwizzle

*Username:* shredzy
*CPU Model:* i7 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier*: 46
*Core Frequency:* 4600MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4000MHz
*CPU VID:* 1.325V
*Vcore:* With manual voltage set, 1.328V at load.
*Cache Voltage:* N/A with Skylake, Vcore is tied with Cache Voltage
*Cooling Solution*: Corsair H100i GTX
*Stability Test:* Realbench, 8 hours.
*Batch Number:* Malaysia (Purchased in Australia) L523B541
*Ram Speed:* XMP Profile - 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 2T
*Ram Voltage:* 1.20V
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
*LLC Setting:* Level 5

*UPDATED 24/08/2015*

Also wanted to mention that I went through 3 different motherboards on this platform. First was a Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+, second Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 and lastly ASUS Maximus HERO VIII. I have to give a BIG props to ASUS on their motherboards, I had ZERO problems with it and its UEFI is *absolutely outstanding*, its like they actually cared about their layout/design and features with this board, they really care about overclocking and getting the most out of your CPU. Was a real pleasure playing with this motherboard, I really recommend others to go with ASUS for their next builds, they have a permanent spot in my heart now. If you aren't planning to overclock, doesn't really matter what you go with.

I've tried 4.7GHz but it was taking quite abit more voltage to pass just a 15min Realbench stress test, was at 1.39V from what I remember just to get pass that point so I'd be thinking id need around 1.40V to get it stable. I've also got screenshots of my BIOS settings if anyone requests them.

Pics of my build if anyone is interested


----------



## AndreK

I got almost the same results after overclocking








Very good for 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Phreec

I'm an OC'ing novice but I can understand why Asus's UEFI has won awards.









*Username:* Phreec
*CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
*Base Clock:* 102
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
*CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
*Vcore:* 1.390v (Prime95 v27.9)
*Cache Voltage:* -
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
*Stability Test:* One 7 and another 10 hour session in Prime95 v27.9
*Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
*Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.355v
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
*LLC Setting:* Auto

http://valid.x86.fr/yqphwv


----------



## dr sharp

I'm not having good luck at all with my 6600k.

I've yet to get 4.4Ghz stable. Here are the settings I'm working with:

spread spectrum off
cpu current limit 255.5
cpu power phase optimized (have tried standard also with no luck)
cpu current 120% (have tried 100, 110 also with no luck)
LLC anywhere from 3 to 5. 4 or 5 has been best for me so far.
Vcore up to 1.36 (bios) and 1.36 (under load) still instantly failing prime95 28.5 after 2-3 minutes

I have run prime at stock cpu clocks to verify my memory is not the issue (Gskill ddr4-3000 using an xmp profile)

I have run prime at 4.2GHz and 1.232vcore and it is stable.

But going from 1.232vcore to 1.36 vcore for only 200Mhz extra seems like way too much. I am trying to tweak all other settings I can find to get stability. Temps are not too bad, low to mid 70s in prime.

I changed bclck a few times and had to reset bios each time because it wouldn't even post bios, even at much lower multipliers. I don't think I can change bclck b/c of PCIe devices. I have a 770GTX and an Intel 750 nvme drive.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I'm an OC'ing novice but I can understand why Asus's UEFI has won awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Username:* Phreec
> *CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
> *Base Clock:* 102
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
> *Vcore:* 1.390v (Prime95 v27.9)
> *Cache Voltage:* -
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
> *Stability Test:* One 7 and another 10 hour session in Prime95 v27.9
> *Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
> *Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.355v
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> *LLC Setting:* Auto
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yqphwv


Congratulations you have just thrown away $100 by disabling the HT. You could have bought 6600K instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr sharp*
> 
> I'm not having good luck at all with my 6600k.
> 
> I've yet to get 4.4Ghz stable. Here are the settings I'm working with:
> 
> spread spectrum off
> cpu current limit 255.5
> cpu power phase optimized (have tried standard also with no luck)
> cpu current 120% (have tried 100, 110 also with no luck)
> LLC anywhere from 3 to 5. 4 or 5 has been best for me so far.
> Vcore up to 1.36 (bios) and 1.36 (under load) still instantly failing prime95 28.5 after 2-3 minutes
> 
> I have run prime at stock cpu clocks to verify my memory is not the issue (Gskill ddr4-3000 using an xmp profile)
> 
> I have run prime at 4.2GHz and 1.232vcore and it is stable.
> 
> But going from 1.232vcore to 1.36 vcore for only 200Mhz extra seems like way too much. I am trying to tweak all other settings I can find to get stability. Temps are not too bad, low to mid 70s in prime.
> 
> I changed bclck a few times and had to reset bios each time because it wouldn't even post bios, even at much lower multipliers. I don't think I can change bclck b/c of PCIe devices. I have a 770GTX and an Intel 750 nvme drive.


You don't need to fiddle with power limits unless you are hitting them due to excessive power consumption, it won't help you with OC ever.

P95 doesn't verify memory. There is a proper memory test and that one takes a lot of time to complete depending on the amount of RAM you have.
BCLK on Skylake is separate, it's only for the cores and cache, not for PCIE or any other peripherals.

Probably bad luck in the lottery or you're tuning or testing it wrong.


----------



## dr sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> BCLK on Skylake is separate, it's only for the cores and cache, not for PCIE or any other peripherals.
> 
> Probably bad luck in the lottery or you're tuning or testing it wrong.


There are several people that have mentioned that bclck may still have some affect on pcie devices. I'm just reporting what I observed. More specifically:

Bclck: 110
CPU Ratio: 38
Cache Ratio: 36

Failed to post. Had to reset bios.

And in reference to your comments about bios cpu power settings, I changed all of the settings 1 at a time trying to get 4.4GHz stable. As I mentioned, I was looking for any possible setting that would be hindering my overclock. I am not new to this game.


----------



## JackCY

It's simple as that, and that is what I read/hear around too.



Separate and fixed.


----------



## Qba73

Just got my build up an running, here is my initial oc (thanks to shredzy for the base)

Username: Qba73
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
Vcore: 1.328 Manual
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: Currently Testing
Batch Number: Malaysia (Purchased in UK, overclockers) L523B475
Ram Speed: XMP 3000MHz, 15-15-15-35 2T (Gskill Ripjaw V)
Ram Voltage: 1.350V
Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Deluxe (Bios 504)
LLC Setting: Level 5


----------



## jenovax1

Shredzy are you able to pm me your bios settings ?

Will be building my skylake system tonight


----------



## codepink

I got a 6600k and haven't overclocked in 6-7 years. Anyone with an MSI z170 board able to help me? Followed the guide for a "quick oc" with the set voltages and getting restarts and "page fault not in paged area" boot errors. I bought 3000mhz ram if it helps. Does my cpu clocking have to scale with my memory or something?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> Shredzy are you able to pm me your bios settings ?
> 
> Will be building my skylake system tonight


Yeah no problems, ill send you a PM.

I wouldn't add my settings to OP yet, trying to experiment with adaptive voltage currently. With same LLC setting on Level 5, turbo voltage set to 1.325V and offset left on auto I'm getting slightly higher voltage recordings while playing games/doing other tasks (not AVX). Got a BSOD last night while watching streams, was a d1 code so think it has to do with my ram stability, I bumped my system agent voltage 1 notch to 1.08750v and reran memtest last night again for 9 hours. Ill see how it goes today.

EDIT: Memory is unstable as hell even tho it passes memtest no probs....reverting back to my XMP profile 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 2T 1.20V and see how it goes.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Congratulations you have just thrown away $100 by disabling the HT. You could have bought 6600K instead.


I'm yet to see a single 6600K hit 4.8GHz. Besides, it's there if I ever need it; currently I don't.


----------



## BoredErica

I've been at work. Going to sleep, I'll be sure to read everything when I wake up.







Thanks for the submissions. One more week until stock!


----------



## Z0eff

Well, I've been running at 4.8 GHz for about a week now without issues. Playing games and such. Ended up raising the voltage by 0.01 twice after a BSOD from a starting value of 1.450v.

I would do overnight stress testing but the temps are a little bit out of control with just a D14 for cooling.
Will probably finish the water loop sometime this week for some nicer temperatures. After having finished that I'll see if I can push it further and will dive deeper into the BIOS.

*Username:* Z0eff
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 48x
*Core Frequency:* 4800MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
*CPU VID:* 1.470v
*Vcore:* 1.488v or so, not very consistent. Screenshot below doesn't seem quite right for example.
*Cache Voltage:* -
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua D14
*Stability Test:* Cinebench 15 and general usage over the course of 1 week.
*Batch Number:* L520B631 Made in Malaysia, purchased online in the Netherlands.
*Ram Speed:* 3200MHz 15-17-17-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
*Motherboard:* ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
*LLC Setting:* Auto, for now.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well guys, I have finally completed my 6700K and memory overclock....was a long 4-5 days of tweaking/stress testing to find those sweet spots. Now to see how it all goes with everyday usage/gaming.
> 
> For Darkwizzle
> 
> *Username:* shredzy
> *CPU Model:* i7 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 46
> *Core Frequency:* 4600MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4000MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.325V
> *Vcore:* With manual voltage set, 1.328V at load.
> *Cache Voltage:* N/A with Skylake, Vcore is tied with Cache Voltage
> *Cooling Solution*: Corsair H100i GTX
> *Stability Test:* Realbench, 8 hours.
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia (Purchased in Australia) L523B541
> *Ram Speed:* Stock was 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 2T, now overclocked to - 3000MHz, 16-16-16-36 1T
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.350V
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> So wanted to note to others overclocking on Skylake, with memory you NEED to alter your VCCSA (System Agent Voltage) for high memory clocks. Due to Skylake supporting 2133MHz DDR4 anything over that is considered a overclock for it. For example, when I clocked my ram to 3000MHz, 16-16-16-35 1T, 1.35V and ran memtest, I got some errors in the test. So I jumped my System Agent Voltage (VCCSA) from its stock 1.0500V to 1.0750V and wooo! Fully stable on memtest after 8+ hours (4 passes). So don't just assume your getting errors in memtest cause your DRAM voltage isn't high enough, play around with the system agent voltage abit. For LLC settings I recommend Level 5 on this board to be the real sweet spot, hardly any vdroop and spot on with voltage at load.
> 
> Also wanted to mention that I went through 3 different motherboards on this platform. First was a Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+, second Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 and lastly ASUS Maximus HERO VIII. I have to give a BIG props to ASUS on their motherboards, I had ZERO problems with it and its UEFI is *absolutely outstanding*, its like they actually cared about their layout/design and features with this board, they really care about overclocking and getting the most out of your CPU. Was a real pleasure playing with this motherboard, I really recommend others to go with ASUS for their next builds, they have a permanent spot in my heart now. If you aren't planning to overclock, doesn't really matter what you go with.
> 
> I've tried 4.7GHz but it was taking quite abit more voltage to pass just a 15min Realbench stress test, was at 1.39V from what I remember just to get pass that point so I'd be thinking id need around 1.40V to get it stable. I've also got screenshots of my BIOS settings if anyone requests them.
> 
> Pics of my build if anyone is interested


What are your temps dude? Same setup I am aiming for. Are you delidded? And also what paste you using?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Quick question, just installed my 6700K rig and i'm running into a bit of a problem. I've pushed the multiplier to 44 without touching the voltage and i get many readings from different programs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some like intel XTU and HWinfo show that the core is at about 1.42V, a little high from what should be fine, but the ASRock tool that should read from the bios and CPU-Z show that the core is at about 1.28V, which sounds fine.
> 
> Which reading should I trust?


Is the voltage set to auto? if so it might increase it as you raise the multiplier. I've heard reports that CPUz needs an update before it will report Skylake voltages accurately. To be on the safe side for now I would assume the higher value is correct, If you feel the auto voltage is too high you can always lower it manually. Is there a voltage offset control?


----------



## jenovax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yeah no problems, ill send you a PM.
> 
> I wouldn't add my settings to OP yet, trying to experiment with adaptive voltage currently. With same LLC setting on Level 5, turbo voltage set to 1.325V and offset left on auto I'm getting slightly higher voltage recordings while playing games/doing other tasks (not AVX). Got a BSOD last night while watching streams, was a d1 code so think it has to do with my ram stability, I bumped my system agent voltage 1 notch to 1.08750v and reran memtest last night again for 9 hours. Ill see how it goes today.
> 
> EDIT: Memory is unstable as hell even tho it passes memtest no probs....reverting back to my XMP profile 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 2T 1.20V and see how it goes.


Thanks matey,

Will be giving it a shot tonight if not Wednesday night when I'm off work.

I will be doing the same thing and leaving the Ram XMP profile as it is for now and tweak it later


----------



## ASFOMP

Hi Guys,

Thought it was time to OC my 6700K, and wanted to thank you for the information provided for this new platform.

Need to do a few long (8 hours) stress tests, just been checking where I might be at, running the ASUS Realbench 2.41 @ 15 mins.

VCore according to ASUS sensor is 1.328, HWiNFO64 VID 1.255 ~ 1.309 (Same in CPU-Z)

BCLK 100MHz Ratio 47 (BIOS core voltage manually set at 1.285) with everything else on Auto...

Seems it Auto ups the voltage to 1.328, and VID (which I believe is what the processor requests, but doesn't necessarily get) fluctuates around that manual setting...

Same MOBO as shredzy









H110i GT cooler Temps around 60 degrees

RAM at default, but will try XMP soon.

Might also try P95 for the heat too.

What else would you recommend?

Also do your voltages on VID fluctuate? and what does HWiNFO say for VCore on the ASUS sensor?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What are your temps dude? Same setup I am aiming for. Are you delidded? And also what paste you using?


Max was 77C on hottest core after 8 hour Realbench stress test. Not delidded and using MX-4 with line application.

EDIT: Updated my settings as well (just changed ram settings) http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/60#post_24330821


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello all, I just used AI Suite to automatically find out the overclocking potential of my 6700K on Maximus VIII HERO. But I am now quite frustrated with Vcore.




I was told that the CPU has been automatically overclocked to 4.8GHz with 1.398v max Vcore after running 5-way optimization. But the Vcore readings from CPU-Z and AI Suite differs...Which one is reliable???


----------



## Frosted racquet

Try the latest version of CPUz and see what it reports


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Try the latest version of CPUz and see what it reports


Thanks for your quick reply. Just noticed that the ROG version of CPU-Z is out-dated althogh its official website claims that it is version 1.73.

Does Skylake CPUs have much higher VID than Haswell??? Mine is read 1.372v in UEFI and 1.369v - 1.376v bouncing in CPU-Z...I noticed that generally 6700K has around 1.3 to 1.4v of VID which is much higher than 4770K with around 1.2v...

EDIT: It's quite strange with VID readings in UEFI. Sometimes I saw 1.296v and sometimes I saw 1.372v...A HUGE difference


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. Just noticed that the ROG version of CPU-Z is out-dated althogh its official website claims that it is version 1.73.
> 
> Does Skylake CPUs have much higher VID than Haswell??? Mine is read 1.372v in UEFI and 1.369v - 1.376v bouncing in CPU-Z...I noticed that generally 6700K has around 1.3 to 1.4v of VID which is much higher than 4770K with around 1.2v...


Yes it does, if you read this thread, everything stock in BIOs, people reporting their vcore jumping around 1.3-1.4V, I occasionally saw it hit 1.44V at a point. This chip seems to take more voltage than haswell, its cooler as well at higher volts over haswell.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yes it does, if you read this thread, everything stock in BIOs, people reporting their vcore jumping around 1.3-1.4V, I occasionally saw it hit 1.44V at a point. This chip seems to take more voltage than haswell, its cooler as well at higher volts over haswell.


Oh I see...Skylake's VID is so high that I hav never seen before. Does it limit its own overclock capability with such high VID??? Even if I dont overclock, the Vcore has already been quite high, *1.296v* read by UEFI and *1.392v* read by CPU-Z (I still dont understand why there is such a huge difference in VID reading). What Vcore should I firstly try to achieve 4.6GHz to 4.8GHz???


----------



## ansontzcheung

Just read through the guide placed in the first page. It mentions that recommended maximum Vcore is 1.45v while recommended Vcore for 4.5GHz is 1.35v, however my VID (read from CPU-Z) has alrady hit above them. Does I miss or missunderstand something?


----------



## Cyro999

Stock volts are surprisingly high on skylake CPU's. It's not very clear yet what volts are safe and dangerous.

If your CPU is using 1.3-1.4v out of the box, you can just try manually setting that and raising the core clock - it'll probably work.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Stock volts are surprisingly high on skylake CPU's. It's not very clear yet what volts are safe and dangerous.
> 
> If your CPU is using 1.3-1.4v out of the box, you can just try manually setting that and raising the core clock - it'll probably work.


The biggest concern is, should I trust the reading from CPU-Z?
UEFI reads 1.296v at stock but CPU-Z reads *1.392v*, that's a HUGE difference







It is very dangerous if I continue to overclock with higher Vcore entered into UEFi while the latter is actually the true one.

Any suggestion regarding that?


----------



## ASFOMP

Question, does setting the LLC help to keep the vcore closer to the value set in uefi?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> The biggest concern is, should I trust the reading from CPU-Z?
> UEFI reads 1.296v at stock but CPU-Z reads *1.392v*, that's a HUGE difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very dangerous if I continue to overclock with higher Vcore entered into UEFi while the latter is actually the true one.
> 
> Any suggestion regarding that?


I believe the Vcore reading is what you want, not VID


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> I believe the Vcore reading is what you want, not VID


What I mean is, there is a large difference in Vcore reading between UEFI and CPU-Z. And I'm not sure which of them is the accurate one...I must know that as it really affects how I decide whether I should overclock further


----------



## Cyro999

If you're really unsure, just start at 1.3v.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If you're really unsure, just start at 1.3v.


Thanks for advice. Manual mode instead of adaptive and offset right







?
I would probaly start from 4.6GHz @1.3v, will report here soon


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Oh I see...Skylake's VID is so high that I hav never seen before. Does it limit its own overclock capability with such high VID??? Even if I dont overclock, the Vcore has already been quite high, *1.296v* read by UEFI and *1.392v* read by CPU-Z (I still dont understand why there is such a huge difference in VID reading). What Vcore should I firstly try to achieve 4.6GHz to 4.8GHz???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Just read through the guide placed in the first page. It mentions that recommended maximum Vcore is 1.45v while recommended Vcore for 4.5GHz is 1.35v, however my VID (read from CPU-Z) has alrady hit above them. Does I miss or missunderstand something?


My UEFI reading is the same as my vcore. That vcore your seeing in windows is when it has load? Pretty normal for stock settings. People are using up to 1.40V and even more for overclocking these. If the CPU is pushing 1.40V+ at stock, it has to be safe, why would intel want to kill everyones chips? lol. Even though theyre taking more voltage, they are dealing with temps alot better at higher voltage over haswell.

EDIT: At stock my vcore was reading 1.30V as well, but in windows I was seeing it jump to 1.392V+


----------



## ASFOMP

My Idle vs Load showing both Vcore vs VID


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> My UEFI reading is the same as my vcore. That vcore your seeing in windows is when it has load? Pretty normal for stock settings. People are using up to 1.40V and even more for overclocking these. If the CPU is pushing 1.40V+ at stock, it has to be safe, why would intel want to kill everyones chips? lol. Even though theyre taking more voltage, they are dealing with temps alot better at higher voltage over haswell.
> 
> EDIT: At stock my vcore was reading 1.30V as well, but in windows I was seeing it jump to 1.392V+


That means we have to admit that the reading from.CPU-Z is not accurate?

What is your current overclocked settings in UEFI? What is the voltage read by CPU-Z? I want to make a reference for my overclock


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Idle vs Load showing both Vcore vs VID


Nice to see you also overclock by AI Suite. But as I see there's still be a huge difference in Vcore reading between your AI Suite and CPU-Z? Which one would you refer when you are overclocking?


----------



## ASFOMP

Not using AI Suite to OC, but have it installed, I have VCore manually set in UEFI @ 1.285 with LLC @ Level 5 now, once under load my vcore drops (so does VID)

I am personally going by the VCore reading, not VID


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means we have to admit that the reading from.CPU-Z is not accurate?
> 
> What is your current overclocked settings in UEFI? What is the voltage read by CPU-Z? I want to make a reference for my overclock


No...in UEFI the CPU isn't under load, cpu-z is accurate. When I set my vcore to manual and 1.325V, in windows/cpu-z at load its reporting 1.328V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Nice to see you also overclock by AI Suite. But as I see there's still be a huge difference in Vcore reading between your AI Suite and CPU-Z? Which one would you refer when you are overclocking?


If you actually look at his CPU-Z, hes using it to show VID not vcore....

EDIT: my settings

Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
Vcore: Manual, 1.325V
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
LLC Setting: Level 5


----------



## dr sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr sharp*
> 
> There are several people that have mentioned that bclck may still have some affect on pcie devices. I'm just reporting what I observed. More specifically:
> 
> Bclck: 110
> CPU Ratio: 38
> Cache Ratio: 36
> 
> Failed to post. Had to reset bios.
> 
> And in reference to your comments about bios cpu power settings, I changed all of the settings 1 at a time trying to get 4.4GHz stable. As I mentioned, I was looking for any possible setting that would be hindering my overclock. I am not new to this game.


I realized this morning that I hadn't adjusted memory speed while tweaking Bclck.

I was able to boot and stability test at Bclck of 110 and 116 after I changed the memory frequency to run lower. I am starting to think that either my memory or the northbridge on this mobo is a pretty weak link for me.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> No...in UEFI the CPU isn't under load, cpu-z is accurate. When I set my vcore to manual and 1.325V, in windows/cpu-z at load its reporting 1.328V.
> If you actually look at his CPU-Z, hes using it to show VID not vcore....
> 
> EDIT: my settings
> 
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore: Manual, 1.325V
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
> LLC Setting: Level 5


What you mean "at load" is during stress testing? Mine is read 1.296v in UEFI with everything stock, but 1.392v is shown once I boot-into the OS and start CPU-Z.

Just want to confirm that VID is the core voltage (Vcore) when all things including CPU frequency are at stock?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Here is what I read when everything is at stock and 1.296v core voltage is read by UEFI, is it normal?

UEFI - 1.296v
CPU-Z and AI Suite - 1.392
Almost a *1v* difference


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> What you mean "at load" is during stress testing? Mine is read 1.296v in UEFI with everything stock, but 1.392v is shown once I boot-into the OS and start CPU-Z.
> 
> Just want to confirm that VID is the core voltage (Vcore) when all things including CPU frequency are at stock?


At load I meant by the CPU just doing usual stuff in the background. What your vcore is showing in CPU-Z IS ACCURATE. And no the VID isn't core voltage, just look at some of the screenshots >_>


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I read when everything is at stock and 1.296v core voltage is read by UEFI, is it normal?
> 
> UEFI - 1.296v
> CPU-Z and AI Suite - 1.392
> Almost a *1v* difference


God dude, its because for stock settings your vcore would be set to AUTO, your not going to have a static voltage....its NORMAL, your vcore is going to go up and down, if you want a static voltage, set a decent LLC and manual vcore...


----------



## ansontzcheung

Oh I totally forget about it...Stupid mistake SORRY


----------



## JackCY

Folks, VID and Vcore are diffrent on SL, unfortunately as always mobo manufacturers are mixing namings up and namings things badly. Monitoring software is often guessing as to what to name the variables they find reported by the system, they can name them a complete nonsense.
CPU-Z was never good at showing Vcore, ever, it's always been some sort of VID for DC, who knows what it shows for SL now. They name it core voltage in CPU-Z but it's not Vcore. Checking it right now on DC, it's neither Vcore nor VID nor any actual, maximum, average value of those.

Checking the stuff in UEFI if it's named right there is one of the options, another is using your mobo software again if they named it correctly there, otherwise you have to figure out what it is they are showing. Of course best is to simply measure it with a voltmeter from the mobo.

I highly doubt the actual Vcore is adjustable on SL. You can affect it by changing CPU input voltage, what ever they named it, and it's often named in SL UEFIs as Vcore or Vcore/Vcache, which is misleading since the actual voltage that goes to the transistors, the actual Vcore and Vcache are lower than this CPU input voltage you can set in UEFI.

VID was never Vcore. Not on HW/DC, neither on SL.

As you can see in some screenshots above from HWinfo that do show Vcore, you will see that VID is for example 1.355V, Vcore is 1.296V (that's the drop done most likely by LDOs that are right on the CPU as a second stage of dropping the voltage before feeding it to the transistors, this is an analog circuit), and CPU-Z shows 1.342V so you can see it's quite complicated, VID definitely doesn't equal Vcore, especially not on SL where the difference (not value wise but concept/architecture wise) is even bigger than it was on HW/DC and CPU-Z reads Vcore as total nonsense again on SL.

@ansontzcheung: that's 0.1V difference not 1V difference and this difference between VID and Vcore is because LDOs are most likely reducing the CPU input voltage to the needed Vcore and Vcache, as far as I can find and see you cannot adjust the LDOs, it's either done all in HW or locked and not present in UEFIs. Hence not giving you a direct control over Vcore and Vcache but only a indirect control. At least more indirect than it was on HW/DC. A difference of 0.1V or so is just about what the LDOs are made for.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Oh I totally forget about it...Stupid mistake SORRY


Its fine, don't worry about it, everyone else gets the same thing on default settings, these CPUs are hitting 1.40V+ at times at stock. Just worry about your temps and personally wouldn't go over 1.40-1.45, unless your temps are doing well.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> If you actually look at his CPU-Z, hes using it to show VID not vcore....
> 
> EDIT: my settings
> 
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore: Manual, 1.325V
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
> LLC Setting: Level 5


My CPU-Z only shows VID... I got it to say Core Voltage when I disabled a setting in UEFI, but it displayed a blank value, and VID readings and TPW disappeared from HWINFO... So I enabled the setting again. (I wonder why that is?)

I have the same settings, bar Cache @ 4100MHz (stock)
Vcore: Manual, 1.285V
XMP (3000MHz)

Currently attempting RB going for 8 Hours 16GB

Will check it in the morning, and logging HWINFO to csv


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Folks, VID and Vcore are diffrent on SL, unfortunately as always mobo manufacturers are mixing namings up and namings things badly. Monitoring software is often guessing as to what to name the variables they find reported by the system, they can name them a complete nonsense.
> CPU-Z was never good at showing Vcore, ever, it's always been some sort of VID for DC, who knows what it shows for SL now. They name it core voltage in CPU-Z but it's not Vcore. Checking it right now on DC, it's neither Vcore nor VID nor any actual, maximum, average value of those.
> 
> Checking the stuff in UEFI if it's named right there is one of the options, another is using your mobo software again if they named it correctly there, otherwise you have to figure out what it is they are showing. Of course best is to simply measure it with a voltmeter from the mobo.
> 
> I highly doubt the actual Vcore is adjustable on SL. You can affect it by changing CPU input voltage, what ever they named it, and it's often named in SL UEFIs as Vcore or Vcore/Vcache, which is misleading since the actual voltage that goes to the transistors, the actual Vcore and Vcache are lower than this CPU input voltage you can set in UEFI.
> 
> VID was never Vcore. Not on HW/DC, neither on SL.
> 
> As you can see in some screenshots above from HWinfo that do show Vcore, you will see that VID is for example 1.355V, Vcore is 1.296V (that's the drop done most likely by LDOs that are right on the CPU as a second stage of dropping the voltage before feeding it to the transistors, this is an analog circuit), and CPU-Z shows 1.342V so you can see it's quite complicated, VID definitely doesn't equal Vcore, especially not on SL where the difference (not value wise but concept/architecture wise) is even bigger than it was on HW/DC and CPU-Z reads Vcore as total nonsense again on SL.
> 
> @ansontzcheung: that's 0.1V difference not 1V difference and this difference between VID and Vcore is because LDOs are most likely reducing the CPU input voltage to the needed Vcore and Vcache, as far as I can find and see you cannot adjust the LDOs, it's either done all in HW or locked and not present in UEFIs. Hence not giving you a direct control over Vcore and Vcache but only a indirect control. At least more indirect than it was on HW/DC. A difference of 0.1V or so is just about what the LDOs are made for.


Thanks for your detailed information. VID doesn't equal to Vcore...The UEFi shows "core voltage", is it Vcore that I need to refer to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Its fine, don't worry about it, everyone else gets the same thing on default settings, these CPUs are hitting 1.40V+ at times at stock. Just worry about your temps and personally wouldn't go over 1.40-1.45, unless your temps are doing well.


Just tried the same settings as yours especially LLC -> Level 5, I also got 1.328v in CPU-Z, appreciated









But it brings me another questions. I know that higher LLC means more heat but better stabiity generally. As far as we have set level 5, will it reduce stability of overclocking? What I notice is the difference in value of core voltage between what I set in UEFI and what CPU-Z reads become smaller (from 1.325v to 1.328v).

Sorry for my stupid questions. Hope to learn from you nice overclocking experts


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> My CPU-Z only shows VID... I got it to say Core Voltage when I disabled a setting in UEFI, but it displayed a blank value, and VID readings and TPW disappeared from HWINFO... So I enabled the setting again. (I wonder why that is?)
> 
> I have the same settings, bar Cache @ 4100MHz (stock)
> Vcore: Manual, 1.285V
> XMP (3000MHz)
> 
> Currently attempting RB going for 8 Hours 16GB
> 
> Will check it in the morning, and logging HWINFO to csv


Hmm thats really odd....not sure why you're getting that reading in CPU-Z, running latest BIOs and what not?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your detailed information. VID doesn't equal to Vcore...The UEFi shows "core voltage", is it Vcore that I need to refer to?
> Just tried the same settings as yours especially LLC -> Level 5, I also got 1.328v in CPU-Z, appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it brings me another questions. I know that higher LLC means more heat but better stabiity generally. As far as we have set level 5, will it reduce stability of overclocking? What I notice is the difference in value of core voltage between what I set in UEFI and what CPU-Z reads become smaller (from 1.325v to 1.328v).
> 
> Sorry for my stupid questions. Hope to learn from you nice overclocking experts


I found after experimenting with the LLC on these boards is that Level 5 was the real good sweet spot for my manual voltage, Level 4 gave me to little at load and Level 6 gave me abit to much vcore. I'm getting 1.344V at idle and 1.328V on load which is pretty perfect, any other LLC I tried wasn't this accurate. I'm not sure with adaptive voltage yet and its effect on the voltage, I tried adaptive with turbo voltage at 1.325V and I was getting 1.360-1.372V at times and 1.344V (sometimes 1.328V) on load...Level 4 with adaptive seemed abit more accurate but still was getting higher vcore at times.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> My CPU-Z only shows VID... I got it to say Core Voltage when I disabled a setting in UEFI, but it displayed a blank value, and VID readings and TPW disappeared from HWINFO... So I enabled the setting again. (I wonder why that is?)
> 
> I have the same settings, bar Cache @ 4100MHz (stock)
> Vcore: Manual, 1.285V
> XMP (3000MHz)
> 
> Currently attempting RB going for 8 Hours 16GB
> 
> Will check it in the morning, and logging HWINFO to csv


Level 5 LLC also? 1.285v is below average for 4.6GHz, isn't it?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmm thats really odd....not sure why you're getting that reading in CPU-Z, running latest BIOs and what not?
> I found after experimenting with the LLC on these boards is that Level 5 was the real good sweet spot for my manual voltage, Level 4 gave me to little at load and Level 6 gave me abit to much vcore.


0508, but using Win10...?

Appreciate your time an effort experimenting with the HERO









LLC 5 seems great so far!


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmm thats really odd....not sure why you're getting that reading in CPU-Z, running latest BIOs and what not?
> I found after experimenting with the LLC on these boards is that Level 5 was the real good sweet spot for my manual voltage, Level 4 gave me to little at load and Level 6 gave me abit to much vcore. I'm getting 1.344V at idle and 1.328V on load which is pretty perfect, any other LLC I tried wasn't this accurate. I'm not sure with adaptive voltage yet and its effect on the voltage, I tried adaptive with turbo voltage at 1.325V and I was getting 1.360-1.372V at times and 1.344V (sometimes 1.328V) on load...Level 4 with adaptive seemed abit more accurate but still was getting higher vcore at times.


Nice experiment. But which stress testing software do you prefer? I am using RealBench and LinX...I wonder if OCCT or others would overkill or even damage the CPU...

EDIT: my overclocking target is 4.7GHz for 24/7. What voltage should I begin to try?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Level 5 LLC also? 1.285v is below average for 4.6GHz, isn't it?


Yes LLC at Level 5, thought I'd try a lower vcore, and see how it goes


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Yes LLC at Level 5, thought I'd try a lower vcore, and see how it goes


It seems a little bit low for 4.6GHz...I am now trying 1.325v with level 5 LLC but still worrying about its stabiity.

Anyway, hope you succeed.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> It seems a little bit low for 4.6GHz...I am now trying 1.325v with level 5 LLC but still worrying about its stabiity.
> 
> Anyway, hope you succeed.


Thanks, will post an update tomorrow morning, with the log etc...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> 0508, but using Win10...?
> 
> Appreciate your time an effort experimenting with the HERO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC 5 seems great so far!


Yeah thats the latest version, I'm running windows 7 but that shouldn't make any difference. So even with stock settings your CPU-Z is reporting VID? Tried re downloading CPU-Z for the hell of it? Never had my CPU-Z report VID over vcore in any build :S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Nice experiment. But which stress testing software do you prefer? I am using RealBench and LinX...I wonder if OCCT or others would overkill or even damage the CPU...


I used realbench to test my stability, its pretty good to be honest! I ran it for 8 hours on my overclock, if it didn't pass, bumped the vcore up 0.005V at a time till it passed.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Thanks, will post an update tomorrow morning, with the log etc...


Looking forward to it.

Just curious. What is the batch of your 6700K?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmm thats really odd....not sure why you're getting that reading in CPU-Z, running latest BIOs and what not?
> I found after experimenting with the LLC on these boards is that Level 5 was the real good sweet spot for my manual voltage, Level 4 gave me to little at load and Level 6 gave me abit to much vcore. I'm getting 1.344V at idle and 1.328V on load which is pretty perfect, any other LLC I tried wasn't this accurate. I'm not sure with adaptive voltage yet and its effect on the voltage, I tried adaptive with turbo voltage at 1.325V and I was getting 1.360-1.372V at times and 1.344V (sometimes 1.328V) on load...Level 4 with adaptive seemed abit more accurate but still was getting higher vcore at times.


Got 1.344v at idle with 1.325v manual and level 5 LLC???
Mine gets 1.328v at load and idle, 1.325 set in UEFI


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yeah thats the latest version, I'm running windows 7 but that shouldn't make any difference. So even with stock settings your CPU-Z is reporting VID? Tried re downloading CPU-Z for the hell of it? Never had my CPU-Z report VID over vcore in any build :S
> I used realbench to test my stability, its pretty good to be honest! I ran it for 8 hours on my overclock, if it didn't pass, bumped the vcore up 0.005V at a time till it passed.


ROG software had 1.72.1, VID.
I downloaded 1.73, still VID lol

How do you know if RealBench fails? Do you get a mismatched hash message?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yeah thats the latest version, I'm running windows 7 but that shouldn't make any difference. So even with stock settings your CPU-Z is reporting VID? Tried re downloading CPU-Z for the hell of it? Never had my CPU-Z report VID over vcore in any build :S
> I used realbench to test my stability, its pretty good to be honest! I ran it for 8 hours on my overclock, if it didn't pass, bumped the vcore up 0.005V at a time till it passed.


So far is your system stable? The settings running for 8 hours is those you mentioned in a a few posts before?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> ROG software had 1.72.1, VID.
> I downloaded 1.73, still VID lol
> 
> How do you know if RealBench fails? Do you get a mismatched hash message?


Mine directly hang there. No response even though I press on-board reset button on the motherboard


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Mine directly hang there. No response even though I press on-board reset button on the motherboard. Also got a blue screen CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Just curious. What is the batch of your 6700K?


Batch#: L519B744
Malaysia (purchased in Sydney)


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Batch#: L519B744
> Malaysia (purchased in Sydney)


Thanks, mine is L518B951 made in Malaysia too (purchased in Hong Kong).


----------



## ASFOMP

I would like to see if I can get CPU-Z to show Core Voltage, as I wonder if it is higher that what HWINFO and ASUS Vcore report?

I'll check that out tomorrow also.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks, mine is L518B951 made in Malaysia too (purchased in Hong Kong).


Cool! You and I have a very similar RIG


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Got 1.344v at idle with 1.325v manual and level 5 LLC???
> Mine gets 1.328v at load and idle, 1.325 set in UEFI


Yep, mine just sitting here surfing the web it sits on 1.344V, if I put load on it (any game etc) it drops to 1.328V. Make sure you have "balanced" turned on in your windows power options or you can change your minimum processor state to 5% if you want to run high performance mode (this will only work when you restart after changing it and it takes a good 1-2mins for your CPU to start using power saving states).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> ROG software had 1.72.1, VID.
> I downloaded 1.73, still VID lol
> 
> How do you know if RealBench fails? Do you get a mismatched hash message?


That's really odd...no idea why its showing you VID :/

Either that or your PC will hang/bluescreen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> So far is your system stable? The settings running for 8 hours is those you mentioned in a a few posts before?


Yes it is, passed 8 hour realbench.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> I would like to see if I can get CPU-Z to show Core Voltage, as I wonder if it is higher that what HWINFO and ASUS Vcore report?
> 
> I'll check that out tomorrow also.


It shouldn't be, my cpu-z vcore reports the same value as hwmonitor/asus suite.

EDIT: Here's my settings for you guys http://imgur.com/AmyX686,pkqwunO,CGprm3J,UVz4bGo,TNaWg76,yzLvaMY


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> If shouldn't be, my cpu-z vcore reports the same value as hwmonitor/asus suite.


Ok cool, even though it is static at 1.280 @ 100% in RealBench...

When just idling it goes to 1.296


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Ok cool, even though it is static at 1.280 @ 100% in RealBench...
> 
> When just idling it goes to 1.296


Yep sounds right, good ol vdroop. Your vcore is just rounding off in the software, you can't get an accurate vcore reading unless you get a volt meter and read it directly off the mobo. You can try a higher LLC (Level 6) if you want but Level 5 seemed the best.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yep, mine just sitting here surfing the web it sits on 1.344V, if I put load on it (any game etc) it drops to 1.328V. Make sure you have "balanced" turned on in your windows power options or you can change your minimum processor state to 5% if you want to run high performance (this will only work when you restart after changing it and it takes a good 1-2mins for your CPU to start using power saving states).
> That's really odd...no idea why its showing you VID :/
> 
> Either that or your PC will hang/bluescreen.
> Yes it is, passed 8 hour realbench.
> It shouldn't be, my cpu-z vcore reports the same value as hwmonitor/asus suite.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my settings for you guys http://imgur.com/AmyX686,pkqwunO,CGprm3J,UVz4bGo,TNaWg76,yzLvaMY


I have the exact same settings with you except XMP profile of DIMMs (mine is 3000MHz), but I just get 1.328v shown in UEFI and CPU-Z (during stress test), which is not same as your 1.344. So strange...


----------



## ASFOMP

Thanks for the UEFI screenshots!

I have the same, except for, cache, voltage and ram


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I have the exact same settings with you except XMP profile of DIMMs (mine is 3000MHz), but I just get 1.328v shown in UEFI and CPU-Z (during stress test), which is not same as your 1.344. So strange...


What's your power settings in windows set to? Can you see your CPU dropping its multiplier/speed when idling?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Thanks for the UEFI screenshots!
> 
> I have the same, except for, cache, voltage and ram


No problems


----------



## blank964

We there is more data available (~20 samples), I can fit some more sophisticated linear models to find which factors are most important for clock speed. Right now there are only 2 data points right?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> What's your power settings in windows set to? Can you see your CPU dropping its multiplier/speed when idling?
> No problems


Performance mode. The voltage stays at 1.328v anytime.

You set 1.325v in UEFI and it jumps to 1.344v just during surfing web???


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Performance mode. The voltage stays at 1.328v anytime.
> 
> You set 1.325v in UEFI and it jumps to 1.344v just during surfing web???


Any sort of load drops my vcore to 1.328V, for example, simply watching a stream or opening apps etc. Set it to "Balanced", restart your PC, open CPU-Z and wait for couple of minutes and report back


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Any sort of load drops my vcore to 1.328V, for example, simply watching a stream or opening apps etc. Set it to "Balanced", restart your PC, open CPU-Z and wait for couple of minutes and report back


Interesting! Having set to balanced mode, CPU-Z reads that the core spped jumps between 800MHz and 4600MHz (sometimes 459x MHz), Bus speed jumps between 99.9x MHz and 100.0x MHz, and the core voltage jumps CONTINUOUSLY when idle between 1.328v to 1.344v. Is it normal???


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Interesting! Having set to balanced mode, CPU-Z reads that the core spped jumps between 800MHz and 4600MHz (sometimes 459x MHz), Bus speed jumps between 99.9x MHz and 100.0x MHz, and the core voltage jumps CONTINUOUSLY when idle between 1.328v to 1.344v. Is it normal???


Yes it is, because now your CPU is using its power saving c states. You can use high performance but you'll need to change your minimum processor state to 5% instead of 100% in the advanced power settings under processor power management.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yes it is, because now your CPU is using its power saving c states. You can use high performance but you'll need to change your minimum processor state to 5% instead of 100% in the advanced power settings under processor power management.


But what I notice is different from yours. Even though the computer is idled for a few minutes in balanced mode, most of the time the core voltage stays at 1.328v instead of 1.344v you have. Just some *seconds* it jumps from 1.328v to 1.344v...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> But what I notice is different from yours. Even though the computer is idled for a few minutes in balanced mode, most of the time the core voltage stays at 1.328v instead of 1.344v you have. Just some *seconds* it jumps from 1.328v to 1.344v...


Its fine/normal, don't worry about it







could be anything, all that really matters is monitoring your load voltage when stress testing.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Its fine/normal, don't worry about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be anything, all that really matters is monitoring your load voltage when stress testing.


Sorry that I worry about it too much








But it's normal that the core speed and bus speed shift a little bit, like between 4600MHz and 4598MHz; between 100MHz and 99.93MHz, under load during stress test?


----------



## ansontzcheung

An interesting finding. The core voltage under load during stress test with everything at stock is also 1.328v. That means this voltage would be absolutely safe (not damaging the CPU) right?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Sorry that I worry about it too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's normal that the core speed and bus speed shift a little bit, like between 4600MHz and 4598MHz; between 100MHz and 99.93MHz, under load during stress test?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> An interesting finding. The core voltage under load during stress test with everything at stock is also 1.328v. That means this voltage would be absolutely safe (not damaging the CPU) right?


Yes its normal for the bclk to shift around slightly, happened on 3 boards I played with. Yes, don't worry, as long as your temps are good, no need to worry till your pushing over 1.45V and/or temps hitting the 90's.

edit: I was slapping this cpu around in stress testing software like prime95 28.5 for 7+ hours at 1.35+V, even 1.39V+ in realbench when I was playing around with 4.7GHz.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yes its normal for the bclk to shift around slightly, happened on 3 boards I played with. Yes, don't worry, as long as your temps are good, no need to worry till your pushing over 1.45V and/or temps hitting the 90's.
> 
> edit: I was slapping this cpu around in stress testing software like prime95 28.5 for 7+ hours at 1.35+V, even 1.39V+ in realbench when I was playing around with 4.7GHz.


Thanks! I would run [email protected] overnight to further test the stability








If it is stable, I would try [email protected] tomorrow, hope it works.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks! I would run [email protected] overnight to further test the stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is stable, I would try [email protected] tomorrow, hope it works.


You'd be very lucky if it does, I needed 1.395V just to pass 15min in realbench for 4.7ghz.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> You'd be very lucky if it does, I needed 1.395V just to pass 15min in realbench for 4.7ghz.


1.395v for only 15minutes??? There should be a multiplier wall between 4.6 and 4.7GHz I think.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 1.395v for only 15minutes??? There should be a multiplier wall between 4.6 and 4.7GHz I think.


Yep from what I remember it was either 1.390V or 1.395V, big voltage gap. Might in the future go ahead with it, seeing how others go when they get their 6700k's, just very quite now because this forum is mostly americans and they don't have their 6700k's yet.


----------



## jenovax1

shredzy still awake ?

hahaha I'm still at work. Will work on building my skylake system when I get home at 5am.

itching to do it


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all, I just used AI Suite to automatically find out the overclocking potential of my 6700K on Maximus VIII HERO. But I am now quite frustrated with Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that the CPU has been automatically overclocked to 4.8GHz with 1.398v max Vcore after running 5-way optimization. But the Vcore readings from CPU-Z and AI Suite differs...Which one is reliable???


Was that oc stable?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> shredzy still awake ?
> 
> hahaha I'm still at work. Will work on building my skylake system when I get home at 5am.
> 
> itching to do it


I am! Gl with it


----------



## ASFOMP

Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600MHz
Cache Frequency: 4100MHz
Vcore: Manual, 1.285V
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
UEFI: 0508
LLC Setting: Level 5
XMP: 3000MHz

Stability: RealBench 2.41 Pass 8 Hours

Actual VCore: 1.280V
Average Temp: 60 degrees









http://valid.x86.fr/5c67zc

RB8H-46-1.280.CSV 3051k .CSV file


----------



## Rubashka

where are you VIII extreme and 6700K, so i can contribute


----------



## BoredErica

New average/medians:

Avg clock: 4.66ghz

Avg Voltage: 1.36v

Median clock: 4.6ghz

Median voltage: 1.3515

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well guys, I have finally completed my 6700K and memory overclock....was a long 4-5 days of tweaking/stress testing to find those sweet spots. Now to see how it all goes with everyday usage/gaming.
> 
> For Darkwizzle
> 
> *Username:* shredzy
> *CPU Model:* i7 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 46
> *Core Frequency:* 4600MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4000MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.325V
> *Vcore:* With manual voltage set, 1.328V at load.
> *Cache Voltage:* N/A with Skylake, Vcore is tied with Cache Voltage
> *Cooling Solution*: Corsair H100i GTX
> *Stability Test:* Realbench, 8 hours.
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia (Purchased in Australia) L523B541
> *Ram Speed:* XMP Profile - 2666MHz 16-18-18-35 2T
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.20V
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus HERO VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> *UPDATED 24/08/2015*
> 
> Also wanted to mention that I went through 3 different motherboards on this platform. First was a Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+, second Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 and lastly ASUS Maximus HERO VIII. I have to give a BIG props to ASUS on their motherboards, I had ZERO problems with it and its UEFI is *absolutely outstanding*, its like they actually cared about their layout/design and features with this board, they really care about overclocking and getting the most out of your CPU. Was a real pleasure playing with this motherboard, I really recommend others to go with ASUS for their next builds, they have a permanent spot in my heart now. If you aren't planning to overclock, doesn't really matter what you go with.
> 
> I've tried 4.7GHz but it was taking quite abit more voltage to pass just a 15min Realbench stress test, was at 1.39V from what I remember just to get pass that point so I'd be thinking id need around 1.40V to get it stable. I've also got screenshots of my BIOS settings if anyone requests them.
> 
> Pics of my build if anyone is interested


Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I'm an OC'ing novice but I can understand why Asus's UEFI has won awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Username:* Phreec
> *CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
> *Base Clock:* 102
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
> *Vcore:* 1.390v (Prime95 v27.9)
> *Cache Voltage:* -
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
> *Stability Test:* One 7 and another 10 hour session in Prime95 v27.9
> *Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
> *Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.355v
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> *LLC Setting:* Auto
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yqphwv


Charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> Just got my build up an running, here is my initial oc (thanks to shredzy for the base)
> 
> Username: Qba73
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore: 1.328 Manual
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
> Stability Test: Currently Testing
> Batch Number: Malaysia (Purchased in UK, overclockers) L523B475
> Ram Speed: XMP 3000MHz, 15-15-15-35 2T (Gskill Ripjaw V)
> Ram Voltage: 1.350V
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Deluxe (Bios 504)
> LLC Setting: Level 5


Thanks for submitting your overclock! Look forward to hearing what happens with the stability testing!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Well, I've been running at 4.8 GHz for about a week now without issues. Playing games and such. Ended up raising the voltage by 0.01 twice after a BSOD from a starting value of 1.450v.
> 
> I would do overnight stress testing but the temps are a little bit out of control with just a D14 for cooling.
> Will probably finish the water loop sometime this week for some nicer temperatures. After having finished that I'll see if I can push it further and will dive deeper into the BIOS.
> 
> *Username:* Z0eff
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 48x
> *Core Frequency:* 4800MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.470v
> *Vcore:* 1.488v or so, not very consistent. Screenshot below doesn't seem quite right for example.
> *Cache Voltage:* -
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua D14
> *Stability Test:* Cinebench 15 and general usage over the course of 1 week.
> *Batch Number:* L520B631 Made in Malaysia, purchased online in the Netherlands.
> *Ram Speed:* 3200MHz 15-17-17-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
> *LLC Setting:* Auto, for now.
> 
> Charted
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4100MHz
> Vcore: Manual, 1.285V
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
> UEFI: 0508
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> XMP: 3000MHz
> 
> Stability: RealBench 2.41 Pass 8 Hours
> 
> Actual VCore: 1.280V
> Average Temp: 60 degrees
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5c67zc
> 
> RB8H-46-1.280.CSV 3051k .CSV file
> 
> Hey, thanks for your submission. Would you mind listing your cooling solution, CPU batch, and ram timings/voltage? Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> where are you VIII extreme and 6700K, so i can contribute


Same...waiting on a binned 6700k is going to be a pain. Thanks for the thread by the way Darkwizzie, your Haswell one was super useful, though I never made an account to say so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Same...waiting on a binned 6700k is going to be a pain. Thanks for the thread by the way Darkwizzie, your Haswell one was super useful, though I never made an account to say so.


Thanks









Guys,

*SiliconLottery's ETA just got bumped to Sept 7th.* :S

I've updated the chart's graph. Might move it over to the actual guide later on. Not sure how I'd only show the graph though. For now here's a screenshot.



Looks like I've got some guide corrections to do. Hang tight.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> SiliconLottery's ETA just got bumped to Sept 7th. :S


Yeah I noticed, supply in the states is atrocious. It's even more painful for me because I live in Peru, so once I buy it I still have to ship it over.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Geez, I wonder who that crazy guy is all the way in the upper right with that voltage..









EDIT: You missed a number in my batch number. =P


----------



## ASFOMP

*Username:*ASFOMP
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 46x
*Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
*CPU VID:* ~1.262v
*Vcore:* 1.280v
*Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
*Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
*Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
*Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
*Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
*LLC Setting:* Level 5


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Geez, I wonder who that crazy guy is all the way in the upper right with that voltage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You missed a number in my batch number. =P


Should be fixed now.

Have you guys tried HWinfo yet? If you have problems with CPUZ I'd suggest that, I prefer that to CPUZ anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah I noticed, supply in the states is atrocious. It's even more painful for me because I live in Peru, so once I buy it I still have to ship it over.


Pretty bad here too...

No chip, no guide. (Well, kindda.)

waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Username:*ASFOMP
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 46x
> *Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* ~1.262v
> *Vcore:* 1.280v
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
> *Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
> *Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
> *Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5


The core multiplier is 46 but the frequency is 47?







I'm assuming the 4700mhz is a typo and is meant to be 4.6.

Alright should be updated now, thanks!


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The core multiplier is 46 but the frequency is 47? " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/ph34r-smiley.gif" style="border-width:0px;">
> I'm assuming the 4700mhz is a typo and is meant to be 4.6.


Oops yes, 4600MHz









Just did a run in RealBench for 1 Hour:

Core VID: ~1.260
VCore: 1.312 (manual set in UEFI @ 1.315)
Multi: 47
BCLK: 100MHz
XMP 3000MHz

Frequency: 4700MHz
Temps: ~62 degrees (66 MAX on 1 core)

Passed fine, but had blue screens WHACHDOG_CLOCK with lower voltages (1.296 for example)

Will do an 8 Hour run with these settings tonight, and report back


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Username:*ASFOMP
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 46x
> *Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* ~1.262v
> *Vcore:* 1.280v
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
> *Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
> *Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
> *Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5


Daymn! Youve got me tempted now to restress test at 4.7 on the latest bios!


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Daymn! Youve got me tempted now to restress test at 4.7 on the latest bios!


I'm having a BLAST! lol are you not running 0508 (did say fixes stability in the description)

Quite impressed with 47 @ 1.315 slight droop on LLC5 to 1.312 but was good enough for an hour run in RB


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Daymn! Youve got me tempted now to restress test at 4.7 on the latest bios!


I'm definitely thinking of going with Asus for my Skylake build, just because the BIOS looks so damn nice. Have you had many issues so far, and how quickly has Asus fixed them?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> I'm having a BLAST! lol are you not running 0508 (did say fixes stability in the description)
> 
> Quite impressed with 47 @ 1.315 slight droop on LLC5 to 1.312 but was good enough for an hour run in RB


Nope, when I was playing around with my overclock, that version of the bios wasn't released yet. Think you may have a better chip then mine, I instantly bluescreened just then with 1.325v at 4.7ghz


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm definitely thinking of going with Asus for my Skylake build, just because the BIOS looks so damn nice. Have you had many issues so far, and how quickly has Asus fixed them?


I've had a few ASUS boards on other platforms, must say UEFI on this is sweet!

Haven't had an issue yet, but haven't had it long 5th or 6th Aug


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm definitely thinking of going with Asus for my Skylake build, just because the BIOS looks so damn nice. Have you had many issues so far, and how quickly has Asus fixed them?


No issues with it currently, its very good for an early release!


----------



## shredzy

Hmm ASFOMP, just think you got a better chip, my pc hangs even with 1.35v at 4.7ghz in realbench within under a minute :'(


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Nope, when I was playing around with my overclock, that version of the bios wasn't released yet. Think you may have a better chip then mine, I instantly bluescreened just then with 1.325v at 4.7ghz


Maybe, but would be nice if it were all in the bios lol

I did notice my cpu batch seems lower than most...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Maybe, but would be nice if it were all in the bios lol
> 
> I did notice my cpu batch seems lower than most...


You're even using a 41 multi for cache! Even attempted your 4.6ghz settings but bluescreened in under a minute.


----------



## BoredErica

I think the chart bombed out and all the information just poofed.









I don't even...


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Looks like it's on Sheet 1


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> You're even using a 41 multi for cache! Even attempted your 4.6ghz settings but bluescreened in under a minute.


With 0508? Or earlier version?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Looks like it's on Sheet 1


Ahh, I see it now... I reverted and saw the same thing because it's still on form responses.

Very confusing for me.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> With 0508? Or earlier version?


With 0508, think you just got a better chip there! Unless youve been fiddling around with some other settings, just the way it is!


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> With 0508, think you just got a better chip there!


Oh ok, might be, wouldn't be RAM would it?

EDIT: What version of RealBench are you using? 2.4 or 2.41?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Oh ok, might be, wouldn't be RAM would it?


Nah, the bluescreen codes im getting indicate its vcore and this kit has been running at its xmp settings no probs. Theres another guy with similar settings to you on OCAU.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Nah, the bluescreen codes im getting indicate its vcore and this kit has been running at its xmp settings no probs. Theres another guy with similar settings to you on OCAU.


Fair enough, see my edit in previous post


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Oh ok, might be, wouldn't be RAM would it?


Ram shouldn't be affecting max core overclock if the person overclocked core to the max first, and then tacked on the highest ram overclock they have. That's why I listed the steps in the order I did.

There's not THAT much complexity to overclocking Skylake truth be told. I try to offer steps in an order that makes sense, and explain it so people who are completely new understand the basics. Beyond that I don't have miracle settings for anybody (same for Haswell), just a lot of neat periphery data. In my time with my Haswell thread I've seen people ask for other people's settings and it typically doesn't work well because those aren't magic settings either - either they work for your CPU or not, basically due to luck.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Fair enough, see my edit in previous post


Using 24.1. Every chip is different sadly







you win the silicon lottery with yours!


----------



## Noshuru

So, I was wondering, what's the LLC setting for Skylake? Maybe I'm just blind, but I didn't see that anywhere.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> So, I was wondering, what's the LLC setting for Skylake? Maybe I'm just blind, but I didn't see that anywhere.


I would imagine the location would vary from UEFI to UEFI, so it depends on the motherboard.


----------



## Z0eff

Been speed reading through this thread... and I want to confirm a few things.

VID is both used when referring to the stock voltage for any given CPU sample but also used to refer to what the user has set it to in the UEFI?

vCore is used to refer to the actual working voltage in the cores of the CPU which these days varies a lot with c-states and windows performance settings, when using highly stressful stress tests, in combination with LLC to combat vdroop, outdated monitoring software, using an actual DMM...

Seems it's become convoluted to the point that I'm just going to specify what exactly I mean when I mention a voltage number.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Been speed reading through this thread... and I want to confirm a few things.
> 
> VID is both used when referring to the stock voltage for any given CPU sample but also used to refer to what the user has set it to in the UEFI?
> 
> vCore is used to refer to the actual working voltage in the cores of the CPU which these days varies a lot with c-states and windows performance settings, when using highly stressful stress tests, in combination with LLC to combat vdroop, outdated monitoring software, using an actual DMM...
> 
> Seems it's become convoluted to the point that I'm just going to specify what exactly I mean when I mention a voltage number.


For me right now, VID means whatever you put into the UEFI for core voltage. And, Vcore is the voltage recorded in practice, under load for example. Maybe people refer to stock voltage by saying "stock vid".

At the same time, I don't want to invent a million terms.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For me right now, VID means whatever you put into the UEFI for core voltage. And, Vcore is the voltage recorded in practice, under load for example. Maybe people refer to stock voltage by saying "stock vid".
> 
> At the same time, I don't want to invent a million terms.


I'd be fine with just keeping it with Vcore and VID, but when I'm using either I'm specifying if I mean stock/user defined/software used/load or no load/etc...


----------



## Noshuru

BTW, for anyone OCing the BCLK specifically because they watched the OC3D review: I'm here to crush all your hopes and dreams:
http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2970-aida64-and-skylake-bclk-ocing/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> BTW, for anyone OCing the BCLK specifically because they watched the OC3D review: I'm here to crush all your hopes and dreams:
> http://forums.aida64.com/topic/2970-aida64-and-skylake-bclk-ocing/


Interesting, I will keep tabs on it.


----------



## shredzy

Might push my cache multi back to the stock 41x and see how it goes today with gaming/general use, assuming it will be fine cause it runs at 41x with stock volts.


----------



## codepink

Anyone oc'ing with an MSI board? My computer is crashing within 2 minutes of running Prime

All I am doing is trying to OC my 6600k to 4.5ghz at 1.35v. Don;t think it should BSOD that fast...


----------



## ansontzcheung

Good morning everyone! Just wake-up and see shredzy is still awake









Having read through you guys overclocking records, I decide to firstly try [email protected]/1.325v, which is tested by ASFOMP and shredzy. If it is stable, I would try [email protected] tested by ASFOMP. Hope it works


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Was that oc stable?


I dont think so...Crashed just after I clicked "start" in RealBench


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> With 0508, think you just got a better chip there! Unless youve been fiddling around with some other settings, just the way it is!


0508 has just changed LLC rules as [email protected] said in another thread. A user claimed that his overclock became unstable with the same voltage after updating, and Raja suggested applying higher LLC level or increase core voltage.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I dont think so...Crashed just after I clicked "start" in RealBench


Lol figured as much, software...your chip seems good though...good luck...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 0508 has just changed LLC rules as [email protected] said in another thread. A user claimed that his overclock became unstable with the same voltage after updating, and Raja suggested applying higher LLC level or increase core voltage.


Doesn't specify what level of LLC it is, could be auto. My LLC setting gives me the same idle/load voltage with both bios versions.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol figured as much, software...your chip seems good though...good luck...


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Doesn't specify what level of LLC it is, could be auto. My LLC setting gives me the same idle/load voltage with both bios versions.


I see...Nice to know that!


----------



## ansontzcheung

One more thing about AVX instruction. Does RealBench test CPU with AVX instruction? The core temperature seems quite low (around 65-70C) during the test. Usually got 70-80C for my [email protected] Should it be the matter of FIVR?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> One more thing about AVX instruction. Does RealBench test CPU with AVX instruction? The core temperature seems quite low (around 65-70C) during the test. Usually got 70-80C for my [email protected] Should it be the matter of FIVR?


It depends how it's tested. x264 test inside it should. Our own x264 test tests it a little harder.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> One more thing about AVX instruction. Does RealBench test CPU with AVX instruction? The core temperature seems quite low (around 65-70C) during the test. Usually got 70-80C for my [email protected] Should it be the matter of FIVR?


Yes I believe it does from looking at the stress test notes, it does handbrake x264 encoding with avx instructions.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It depends how it's tested. x264 test inside it should. Our own x264 test tests it a little harder.


I'll mostly be encoding x265 with Handbrake...so short of an actual H.265 encode what's the most accurate of the stress tests? The standard x264 or your modified one?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'll mostly be encoding x265 with Handbrake...so short of an actual H.265 encode what's the most accurate of the stress tests? The standard x264 or your modified one?


The only standard x264 test that can easily be used as a stress test is the one in Realbench. The one ours is based off of didn't have loop functionality, etc. Ours should be harder to pass. I think it hits a point where it's hard enough to pass to be useful as a stress test but never ridiculous. I've yet to test it with Skylake to see how it behaves, of course.

JackCY has made a x265 version of the test that I haven't posted in the OP, but it's in his siggy.

EDIT:
BTW, if you do decided to use the modified x264 test, the readme states that using 16 threads makes the test harder, don't forget (even for a quad core chip).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The only standard x264 test that can easily be used as a stress test is the one in Realbench. The one ours is based off of didn't have loop functionality, etc. Ours should be harder to pass. I think it hits a point where it's hard enough to pass to be useful as a stress test but never ridiculous. I've yet to test it with Skylake to see how it behaves, of course.
> 
> JackCY has made a x265 version of the test that I haven't posted in the OP, but it's in his siggy.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> BTW, if you do decided to use the modified x264 test, the readme states that using 16 threads makes the test harder, don't forget (even for a quad core chip).


Thanks for the detailed answer. I doubt I'll need to stress very hard, mainly because Handbrake encoding is all it will be doing. Tests close to that level of stress are _perfect_ for me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I doubt I'll need to stress very hard, mainly because I know exactly what my CPU will be doing and won't be pushing it any further.


I consider normal x264 to be a little harder to pass than a regular 100% load, like chess or gaming. Modified x264 being another level above that, but still definitely below Prime v27.9 and god forbid, Prime v28.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I consider normal x264 to be a little harder to pass than a regular 100% load, like chess or gaming. Modified x264 being another level above that, but still definitely below Prime v27.9 and god forbid, Prime v28.


Yeah I've never been a fan of Prime, let alone v28...I much prefer something more practical (meaning closer to my needs).


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The only standard x264 test that can easily be used as a stress test is the one in Realbench. The one ours is based off of didn't have loop functionality, etc. Ours should be harder to pass. I think it hits a point where it's hard enough to pass to be useful as a stress test but never ridiculous. I've yet to test it with Skylake to see how it behaves, of course.
> 
> JackCY has made a x265 version of the test that I haven't posted in the OP, but it's in his siggy.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> BTW, if you do decided to use the modified x264 test, the readme states that using 16 threads makes the test harder, don't forget (even for a quad core chip).


That means RealBench is easier to pass? How about its reliability?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means RealBench is easier to pass? How about its reliability?


Realbench's x264 is a bit easier to pass than ours with the right settings, I believe so, yes. Bear in mind that Realbench has more tests than x264 though. As I understand it, Realbench uses multiple tests.

When I get my Skylake chip, I want to try testing stress tests, to see how easily they crash a slightly unstable overclock.


----------



## Deders

Do any of these real world stress tests have the ability to check the processed data doesn't contain errors? Prime95 did this and I think Linpack and IBT do too, but I can't be sure that even though the system is stable, it isn't producing erroneous data.

Would hate to Archive something important with Winrar only to fine it is corrupted when I extract it for example.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Do any of these real world stress tests have the ability to check the processed data doesn't contain errors? Prime95 did this and I think Linpack and IBT do too, but I can't be sure that even though the system is stable, it isn't producing erroneous data.
> 
> Would hate to Archive something important with Winrar only to fine it is corrupted when I extract it for example.


Well with realbench, after an encoding loop it checks that the hash matches.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well with realbench, after an encoding loop it checks that the hash matches.


Oh that's good to know. Does this mean that it also tests a tiny bit of your RAM for errors?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Oh that's good to know. Does this mean that it also tests a tiny bit of your RAM for errors?


I believe so, you can set the amount of RAM you want it to use. It states in the info that the stress test stresses the entire system, so id imagine your RAM would be tested along with it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well with realbench, after an encoding loop it checks that the hash matches.


Yeah, I noticed that. Although, I wonder how important that is. I'd think if you come up with mismatched hashes, errors in your math, you'll crash eventually. Or so I think. I don't recall getting a 7z that is corrupted from unstable OC (and I've run an unstable OC for quite a while actually).

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that. Although, I wonder how important that is. I'd think if you come up with mismatched hashes, errors in your math, you'll crash eventually. Or so I think. I don't recall getting a 7z that is corrupted from unstable OC (and I've run an unstable OC for quite a while actually).
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm.


I've never seen it report down a hash mismatch, I'm guessing your PC hangs/bluescreens when it does...well mine did when it was unstable.

EDIT: Also looking for WHEA errors in your event viewer gives you a good idea if something isn't right.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I've never seen it report down a hash mismatch, I'm guessing your PC hangs/bluescreens when it does...well mine did when it was unstable.


Not always, there are times where prime used to give errors per core but the machine itself wouldn't crash. It just meant you needed to adjust the voltages slightly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Not always, there are times where prime used to give errors per core but the machine itself wouldn't crash. It just meant you needed to adjust the voltages slightly.


I've heard of that happening before, but would it just bsod if you keep testing?


----------



## shredzy

Well this is disheartening...after putting my cache multi back to its stock 41x (had it on 40x) it was going well for awhile till now...101 code bsod, had to up to 1.35v to stop the bluescreens, so now running a realbench T.T


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've heard of that happening before, but would it just bsod if you keep testing?


Not sure, it would cut that core off and let the others run.

Thing is on my last big overclock Prime95 ran fine for just over 23 hours before getting an error (I'd up the vtt a notch and it would be fine for 3 days), It's quite possible that if it kept going it might be another 23 or so hours before another one came up, not enough to make the machine fall over but enough for the occasional error. Something that might make a game crash just at the point you've finished a really tough bit that took hours and many retries knowing my luck.


----------



## ansontzcheung

My 6700k just passed 4hours RealBench at 4.6GHz









*CPU*: i7-6700K
*Blck*: 100MHz
*Core Mult*: x46
*Core Freq*: 4.6GHz
*Cache Freq*: 4.1GHz
*CPU VID*: 1.296v
*Vcore set*: 1.325v manual mode
*Vcore at load*: 1.328v
*Cooler*: Corsair h110iGT
*Stability*: RealBench 4hrs
*Batch*: Malay L518B951
*Ram settings*: XMP 3000 15-15-15-35 @1.35v
*Motherboard*: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII HERO
*Additional comments*: LLC Level 5


----------



## BoredErica

There's some controversy about whether Skylake supports BMI 2.0. CPUZ says yes but some people have been saying that when running the code it doesn't work. It's an instruction set used in Stockfish (chess) to accelerate its calculations. Somebody said he'll find his friend with Skylake to test it. I hope to compare IPC gains on Skylake from Haswell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k just passed 4hours RealBench at 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*: i7-6700K
> *Blck*: 100MHz
> *Core Mult*: x46
> *Core Freq*: 4.6GHz
> *Cache Freq*: 4.1GHz
> *CPU VID*: 1.296v
> *Vcore set*: 1.325v manual mode
> *Vcore at load*: 1.328v
> *Cooler*: Corsair h110iGT
> *Stability*: RealBench 4hrs
> *Batch*: Malay L518B951
> *Ram settings*: XMP 3000 15-15-15-35 @1.35v
> *Motherboard*: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII HERO
> *Additional comments*: LLC Level 5


Alright, I'll chart you right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Not sure, it would cut that core off and let the others run.
> 
> Thing is on my last big overclock Prime95 ran fine for just over 23 hours before getting an error (I'd up the vtt a notch and it would be fine for 3 days), It's quite possible that if it kept going it might be another 23 or so hours before another one came up, not enough to make the machine fall over but enough for the occasional error. Something that might make a game crash just at the point you've finished a really tough bit that took hours and many retries knowing my luck.


Yea, although to be fair though 23 hours is a long time for Prime. That alone I would think is stable enough for gamers and people who edit videos. I consider rounding error to be a fail instead of a pass as well, but at the same time even if the overclock was quite unstable, I've never heard of somebody's 7z for example get corrupted over an unstable OC.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k just passed 4hours RealBench at 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*: i7-6700K
> *Blck*: 100MHz
> *Core Mult*: x46
> *Core Freq*: 4.6GHz
> *Cache Freq*: 4.1GHz
> *CPU VID*: 1.296v
> *Vcore set*: 1.325v manual mode
> *Vcore at load*: 1.328v
> *Cooler*: Corsair h110iGT
> *Stability*: RealBench 4hrs
> *Batch*: Malay L518B951
> *Ram settings*: XMP 3000 15-15-15-35 @1.35v
> *Motherboard*: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII HERO
> *Additional comments*: LLC Level 5


From looking at your cpuz, your vcore is at 1.344v running realbench.


----------



## Phreec

Slight correction: I'm on a D15, not D14 as said in the chart.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've heard of that happening before, but would it just bsod if you keep testing?


Not usually. Once a thread fails there is less strain on the CPU and temps are lower. I've seen 1 thread fail and the rest go on for hours. And I've seen threads fail one after another. Also, freezes and bsod, of course.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Slight correction: I'm on a D15, not D14 as said in the chart.


Updated

You know what?

Maybe it's time to test if lower temps affect voltage required for an overclock. If I get a binned chip, take it to 4.8 delidded, but test with D14 on ULNA, then try it with x61 on max...


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> From looking at your cpuz, your vcore is at 1.344v running realbench.


The picture was captured after the stress test passed. The core voltage during the stress test is always 1.328v


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Updated
> 
> You know what?
> Maybe it's time to test if lower temps affect voltage required for an overclock. If I get a binned chip, take it to 4.8 delidded, but test with D14 on ULNA, then try it with x61 on max...


In theory, it should. My experience with overclocking (other chips) seems to corroborate this as well.

The lower the temps are the quicker the voltage rise and fall times will be which results in a wider time frame to read the bit correctly. When overclocking we increase the voltage to force the rise and fall times to occur faster but we are also overshooting the target threshold voltage which is less efficient. Lowering temps allows for quicker rise and fall times without addition voltage.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Updated
> 
> You know what?
> Maybe it's time to test if lower temps affect voltage required for an overclock. If I get a binned chip, take it to 4.8 delidded, but test with D14 on ULNA, then try it with x61 on max...


It helps for sure if you are being thermally limited rather than voltage limited. The Skylake voltage ceiling is pretty high as well. At the very least I can't imagine it'd _hinder_ the OC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> In theory, it should. My experience with overclocking (other chips) seems to corroborate this as well.
> 
> The lower the temps are the quicker the voltage rise and fall times will be which results in a wider time frame to read the bit correctly. When overclocking we increase the voltage to force the rise and fall times to occur faster but we are also overshooting the target threshold voltage which is less efficient. Lowering temps allows for quicker rise and fall times without addition voltage.


That's theory. I want data.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> It helps for sure if you are being thermally limited rather than voltage limited. The Skylake voltage ceiling is pretty high as well.


Depends on the test you use. Prime, sure. x264, should be just fine. I ran chess on 1.52v on Haswell undelidded on air.

Granted, Skylake people tend to push more voltage, 1.4v being more common. People that run Prime are going to have a tougher time. If I get a chip though, I don't want to use it, test it, send it back for delid, get it back, then retest it. Takes a long time, so I want to do ULA D14 vs x61 on max on Prime or something. Get the heat up on purpose.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Granted, Skylake people tend to push more voltage, 1.4v being more common. People that run Prime are going to have a tougher time. If I get a chip though, I don't want to use it, test it, send it back for delid, get it back, then retest it. Takes a long time, so I want to do ULA D14 vs x61 on max on Prime or something. Get the heat up on purpose.


Well, Skylake is easier to delid than Haswell, so once they are available to more people it won't be long before people can test for these sorts of things. I won't be delidding myself...but I don't think most people will pay for that service (especially since it _is_ easier now).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Well, Skylake is easier to delid than Haswell, so once they are available to more people it won't be long before people can test for these sorts of things. I won't be delidding myself...but I don't think most people will pay for that service (especially since it is easier now).


Is it easier? I haven't been paying close enough attention. I thought the word is that the thinner PCB makes it harder?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is it easier? I haven't been paying close enough attention. I thought the word is that the thinner PCB makes it harder?


Only if you use the vice method. With a razer it's definitely less risky than Haswell, at least from having watched some videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkGASegVRiM


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> The picture was captured after the stress test passed. The core voltage during the stress test is always 1.328v


Ah I see! Seems like you got yourself a decent chip as well. Im here quite sad now, put my cache multi back to stock and im needing higher vcore, currently 1.360v in cpuz at load right now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Only if you use the vice method. With a razer it's definitely less risky than Haswell, at least from having watched some videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkGASegVRiM


Yeah, but I thought razer method is riskier than vice method in general, and being forced to use razor method ends up being riskier, lol. Well, either way I don't trust myself to do the delidding, especially if I get a delidded chip.

Although, looking at the pace my electronics are reaching me, I'll probably have my chip by Jan 2015.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Ah I see! Seems like you got yourself a decent chip as well. Im here quite sad now, put my cache multi back to stock and im needing higher vcore, currently 1.360v in cpuz at load right now


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Ah I see! Seems like you got yourself a decent chip as well. Im here quite sad now, put my cache multi back to stock and im needing higher vcore, currently 1.360v in cpuz at load right now


How are your temps when you crank up the voltage?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k just passed 4hours RealBench at 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*: i7-6700K
> *Blck*: 100MHz
> *Core Mult*: x46
> *Core Freq*: 4.6GHz
> *Cache Freq*: 4.1GHz
> *CPU VID*: 1.296v
> *Vcore set*: 1.325v manual mode
> *Vcore at load*: 1.328v
> *Cooler*: Corsair h110iGT
> *Stability*: RealBench 4hrs
> *Batch*: Malay L518B951
> *Ram settings*: XMP 3000 15-15-15-35 @1.35v
> *Motherboard*: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII HERO
> *Additional comments*: LLC Level 5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Ah I see! Seems like you got yourself a decent chip as well. Im here quite sad now, put my cache multi back to stock and im needing higher vcore, currently 1.360v in cpuz at load right now


That means setting cache ratio to 4.1GHz makes your overclocking become unstable? How can you know it's unstable?

EDIT: I am still thinking if I should try lowering the core voltage..This voltage should be absolutely safe simply because the voltage is also 1.358v during stress test when everything is at stock. But lowering the voltage for 4.6GHz has the risk of becoming unstable.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> How are your temps when you crank up the voltage?


Well I had 1.325v in bios, 1.328v at load on cpuz running realbench and was getting 77c on the hottest core. Now im 1.350v in bios, 1.360v load in cpuz running realbench and highest core so far is 84c.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means setting cache ratio to 4.1GHz makes your overclocking become unstable? How can you know it's unstable?


I changed it back to 4.1ghz this morning, few hours in started getting bluescreens.

Sorry for double post, saw yours comp up after I posted.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, but I thought razer method is riskier than vice method in general, and being forced to use razor method ends up being riskier, lol. Well, either way I don't trust myself to do the delidding, especially if I get a delidded chip.


The chips I have delidded, mostly older crappy ones around the house, have survived using a razer, mostly because I don't actually have a vice. It's pretty straightforward, but yeah $350+ would be a painful hit if something did go wrong.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I changed it back to 4.1ghz this morning, few hours in started getting bluescreens.
> 
> Sorry for double post, saw yours comp up after I posted.


Can you remember exactly how many hours? I run only 4 hours...So I am quite worry about it


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well I had 1.325v in bios, 1.328v at load on cpuz running realbench and was getting 77c on the hottest core. Now im 1.350v in bios, 1.360v load in cpuz running realbench and highest core so far is 84c.


Lower temps would obviously give you more freedom with your voltages, but I don't know what your setup is. Replacing my thermal paste was the best thing I ever did, aside from getting a bigger rad.


----------



## Menta

What is the safest max voltage for skylake 1.45 ? is this a guess or is ti based on some thing or someone?

just asking as it seems so high compared to haswell


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Can you remember exactly how many hours? I run only 4 hours...So I am quite worry about it


I ran my for 8 hours with 4.6ghz core and 4.0ghz cache stable. But now ive put the cache back to its stock 4.1ghz and its become unstable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Lower temps would obviously give you more freedom with your voltages, but I don't know what your setup is. Replacing my thermal paste was the best thing I ever did, aside from getting a bigger rad.


Using mx-4 currently, ive redone the application once, didn't change anything. This is with my side panel off as well, temps get abit hotter when its on...so whenever I stress test, the side panel comes off. What paste you using?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> What is the safest max voltage for skylake 1.45 ? is this a guess or is ti based on some thing or someone?
> 
> just asking as it seems so high compared to haswell


Going off what reviewers/asus have reported and how high of vcore these chips hit at default stock bios settings.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> What paste you using?


GC-Extreme, but I'm planning to move to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut once I get my 6700k. They seem pretty close though: http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> What is the safest max voltage for skylake 1.45 ? is this a guess or is ti based on some thing or someone?
> 
> just asking as it seems so high compared to haswell


Asus recommends 1.42 max, unless you aren't stress testing then 1.45 is the recommended maximum. You'll need uber cooling to keep temps down at that voltage.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I ran my for 8 hours with 4.6ghz core and 4.0ghz cache stable. But now ive put the cache back to its stock 4.1ghz and its become unstable.
> Using mx-4 currently, ive redone the application once, didn't change anything. This is with my side panel off as well, temps get abit hotter when its on...so whenever I stress test, the side panel comes off. What paste you using?


How much time you had run at 4.1 Cache Ratio before it became unstable?


----------



## ASFOMP

Seems UEFI 1.315 (1.312 vcore) @ 4.7GHz isn't stable... was great all day, 1 hour RealBench all good, gaming, and started an 8 Hour run, but crashed about 2:30 Hours...

Changed UEFI to 1.320 (still stating 1.312 vcore) but running the test again... might need to up the LLC maybe 6 and see if it brings that vcore closer to the 1.320 I think it'll need


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> GC-Extreme, but I'm planning to move to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut once I get my 6700k. They seem pretty close though: http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


Ill give the gc extreme a go, can buy that one here in aus, cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> How much time you had run at 4.1 Cache Ratio before it became unstable?


Wasnt running any stress tests, just bluescreened while watching streams, so its very unstable with my previous vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Seems UEFI 1.315 (1.312 vcore) @ 4.7GHz isn't stable... was great all day, 1 hour RealBench all good, gaming, and started an 8 Hour run, but crashed about 2:30 Hours...
> 
> Changed UEFI to 1.320 (still stating 1.312 vcore) but running the test again... might need to up the LLC maybe 6 and see if it brings that vcore closer to the 1.320 I think it'll need


Bl man, seemed to good to be true with that vcore but still it passing 1 hour on realbench with that vcore is impressive! Putting it up an extra level will give you a higher vcore at load, just remember its rounding it off by a factor of 0.016v.


----------



## Menta

i have the 6700k already with a hero board....but no cooling for it yet sadly, waiting for the aio from EK


----------



## ansontzcheung

I would like to load optimized default and clear CMOS once before I install my new SSD just to ensure best stability. Does anyone know if the power should be removed before clearing CMOS? Should I just click on-board CLR_CMOS button once, or press and hold a few seconds?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I would like to load optimized default and clear CMOS once before I install my new SSD just to ensure best stability. Does anyone know if the power should be removed before clearing CMOS? Should I just click on-board CLR_CMOS button once, or press and hold a few seconds?


You can save your bios settings and then clear cmos, can do it when power supply plugged in, do it with your pc turned off tho. Press it down for couple of settings and let go, your pc will boot back up with default settings.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Bl man, seemed to good to be true with that vcore but still it passing 1 hour on realbench with that vcore is impressive! Putting it up an extra level will give you a higher vcore at load, just remember its rounding it off by a factor of 0.016v.


Ah ok,that makes sense why I don't see the 0.005v lol


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Ah ok,that makes sense why I don't see the 0.005v lol


Yep, your vcore is defiantly increasing, my previous overclock, going up 0.005V gave me the 8 hour pass...but now with cache at stock, its time to run another 8 hour realbench over night


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> You can save your bios settings and then clear cmos, can do it when power supply plugged in, do it with your pc turned off tho. Press it down for couple of settings and let go, your pc will boot back up with default settings.


That means the button should be pressed and held for a few seconds instead of just clicking once right? Will it affect overclocking capability?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means the button should be pressed and held for a few seconds instead of just clicking once right? Will it affect overclocking capability?


No it won't lol, you're just clearing your bios settings, you don't have to use it, just restore your bios to optimized defaults yourself.


----------



## shredzy

Not looking good boys...playing csgo and getting random hangs, now up to 1.375V in bios for 4.6GHz core/4.1GHz cache....







this is insane for ony 100mhz on my cache for stock


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Not looking good boys...playing csgo and getting random hangs, now up to 1.360V in bios for 4.6GHz core/4.1GHz cache....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is insane for ony 100mhz on my cache for stock


Maybe up your input voltage?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Maybe up your input voltage?


No such thing as input voltage on skylake (well at least from looking at bios).

edit: I mean't 1.375V btw


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> No such thing as input voltage on skylake (well at least from looking at bios).
> 
> edit: I mean't 1.375V btw


Oh, ok, what about vCCIO and vCCSA?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Oh, ok, what about vCCIO and vCCSA?


They're both on auto, think my vCCSA is at 1.10 and vCCIO at 1.15. It was all stable and good when I was running 4.0GHz cache. Highly doubt its my ram, its running at its XMP specs.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Not looking good boys...playing csgo and getting random hangs, now up to 1.375V in bios for 4.6GHz core/4.1GHz cache....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is insane for ony 100mhz on my cache for stock


Sorry to hear about that. Is it possible that some other things makes your system hang? It's so strange that only 100MHz cache makes everything become unstable...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> No it won't lol, you're just clearing your bios settings, you don't have to use it, just restore your bios to optimized defaults yourself.


Just to confirm the right way to use the button is to press once only, or press and *hold* for a few seconds?
Does it have any drawbacks of clearing CMOS, I heard from users that their system time resets automatically everytime the system posts, but I am not sure if it is true or not.
P.S. I got used to clearing CMOS everytime I install new hardware or reinstall OS, just give me confidence that the system will have better stability.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> They're both on auto, think my vCCSA is at 1.10 and vCCIO at 1.15. It was all stable and good when I was running 4.0GHz cache. Highly doubt its my ram, its running at its XMP specs.


I am also running XMP 3000MHz in dual channel, but so far I can't see any instability of overclocking. So I believe it should not be the matter of RAM...


----------



## carlhil2

Keep your head up, someone will put out a guide soon...


----------



## selbyftw

Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me.

I'm trying to overclock my 6700k, I have a msi z170a m7 motherboard. I can't seem to get the voltage anything other than 1.240v unless I change the cpu ratio back to auto.

Here is what I've done so far, went into the bios, changed the cpu ratio to 45 for a 4.5ghz overclock, set the 'vcore voltage' in the bios to 1.350, run a stability test overnight and it all went ok.

Either two things have happened, I've either correctly changed the cpu voltage to 1.350 (even though everything else is telling me 1.240' or I have a stable overclock of 4.5ghz at stock 1.240 voltage?

Hope this kind of makes sense and maybe the picture will help explain? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me.
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 6700k, I have a msi z170a m7 motherboard. I can't seem to get the voltage anything other than 1.240v unless I change the cpu ratio back to auto.
> 
> Here is what I've done so far, went into the bios, changed the cpu ratio to 45 for a 4.5ghz overclock, set the 'vcore voltage' in the bios to 1.350, run a stability test overnight and it all went ok.
> 
> Either two things have happened, I've either correctly changed the cpu voltage to 1.350 (even though everything else is telling me 1.240' or I have a stable overclock of 4.5ghz at stock 1.240 voltage?
> 
> Hope this kind of makes sense and maybe the picture will help explain? Thanks in advance.


Are you sure the core voltage mode is manual mode instead of offset or adaptive? If so, try to locate CPU Load-line Calibration settings in UEFI and set it to LLC level 5. Then run stress test to see if the core voltage drops/increases a lot.


----------



## selbyftw

Hello thanks for your quick reply. There are a few choices I have for cpu voltage mode but there is no 'manual mode' Only 'overide' (which I assume is manual so i've been using that) and some others such as adaptive, offset, and a combination of a few (something like apaptive+override)

In this picture i've set my cpu ratio to auto and the vcore voltage to 1.350 and as you can see it looks to me the do actually change to over 1.240v.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Are you sure the core voltage mode is manual mode instead of offset or adaptive? If so, try to locate CPU Load-line Calibration settings in UEFI and set it to LLC level 5. Then run stress test to see if the core voltage drops/increases a lot.


Hello thanks for your quick reply. There are a few choices I have for cpu voltage mode but there is no 'manual mode' Only 'overide' (which I assume is manual so i've been using that) and some others such as adaptive, offset, and a combination of a few (something like apaptive+override)

In this picture i've set my cpu ratio to auto and the vcore voltage to 1.350 and as you can see it looks to me the do actually change to over 1.240v.


----------



## ASFOMP

3 Hours into RB, 4.7GHz @ 1.360 VCore

UEFI 1.325 - LLC 6

Temps ~ 66 degrees

I see how much Level 6 adds, compared with Level 5...

Might go back to Level 5 but set UEFI 1.345 allowing for vdroop (estimate 1.330)


----------



## incog

subbed, and also because this time around i have a skylake cpu which is unlocked!

time to rock and roll, soon


----------



## shredzy

God my luck...bad things have happened guys.

So I went to clear my cmos, pc went to boot and it cannot post, the debug led is stuck on 55 which apprantly means memory. Ive tried different ram slots, 1 stick at a time and no go. Reflashed the bios with asus's usb flash port, booted it back up...samething....it was working fine until it was hanging/crashing tonight...any ideas? Really hope my cpu or mobo isnt dead..


----------



## v0dka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello thanks for your quick reply. There are a few choices I have for cpu voltage mode but there is no 'manual mode' Only 'overide' (which I assume is manual so i've been using that) and some others such as adaptive, offset, and a combination of a few (something like apaptive+override)
> 
> In this picture i've set my cpu ratio to auto and the vcore voltage to 1.350 and as you can see it looks to me the do actually change to over 1.240v.


Look at temperatures under load, that should tell you if the voltage is correctly applied (my bet is that it definitely is, and your sensor is borked or there's a BIOS / software bug).


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello thanks for your quick reply. There are a few choices I have for cpu voltage mode but there is no 'manual mode' Only 'overide' (which I assume is manual so i've been using that) and some others such as adaptive, offset, and a combination of a few (something like apaptive+override)
> 
> In this picture i've set my cpu ratio to auto and the vcore voltage to 1.350 and as you can see it looks to me the do actually change to over 1.240v.


You need to test it under load, run RealBench 2.41 and watch VCore not VID

that will show you what it actually uses, when just idling, it runs a higher VCore...

You'd be around 1.352 or so under load or less if it droops


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God my luck...bad things have happened guys.
> 
> So I went to clear my cmos, pc went to boot and it cannot post, the debug led is stuck on 55 which apprantly means memory. Ive tried different ram slots, 1 stick at a time and no go. Reflashed the bios with asus's usb flash port, booted it back up...samething....it was working fine until it was hanging/crashing tonight...any ideas? Really hope my cpu or mobo isnt dead..










mmm, disconnect all components use onboard vga, boot without any ram (expect error obviously), try 1 stick, then connect components 1 at a time...

All I can think of to try.


----------



## v0dka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> God my luck...bad things have happened guys.
> 
> So I went to clear my cmos, pc went to boot and it cannot post, the debug led is stuck on 55 which apprantly means memory. Ive tried different ram slots, 1 stick at a time and no go. Reflashed the bios with asus's usb flash port, booted it back up...samething....it was working fine until it was hanging/crashing tonight...any ideas? Really hope my cpu or mobo isnt dead..


Doubt it. Set cmos jumper to clear, remove battery and hold the power button down. Let it sit for a while. Make sure you have no other mistakes like misplaced RAM stick or other bad contact.


----------



## ASFOMP

May help?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0dka*
> 
> Doubt it. Set cmos jumper to clear, remove battery and hold the power button down. Let it sit for a while. Make sure you have no other mistakes like misplaced RAM stick or other bad contact.


The board is equipped with a on-board clear CMOS button, so i dont think it is necessary to remove battery...


----------



## shredzy

Well ive reseated the cpu, ram, took put tge cmos battery for the hell of it, going to put it all back together now and hopefully she lives....i checked the socket as well, no bent pins etc.


----------



## shredzy

No cigar...still cant post, sits on 55 debug code...


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well ive reseated the cpu, ram, took put tge cmos battery for the hell of it, going to put it all back together now and hopefully she lives....i checked the socket as well, no bent pins etc.


Fingers crossed











Another possibility


----------



## BoredErica

This morning is not a good morning for hardware... my computer is acting up as well. Hopefully we'll both fix our problems...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No go, refuses to not post...
> 
> Well thank god I still have my z170x gaming 7, going to switch motherboards around and see whats up, ill report back if its the cpu or the motherboard. If its the cpu....im going to be really shocked.


----------



## ASFOMP

Just aborted the RB run 4.7GHz @ 1.360 ~ 4:30 Hours

I want to go back to LLC 5, and play abit with voltage, as I believe I can get it lower.


----------



## v0dka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> The board is equipped with a on-board clear CMOS button, so i dont think it is necessary to remove battery...


Yes, but if normal cmos clear doesn't work, sometimes a hard reset will. You also need to drain the system by holding the power button.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0dka*
> 
> Yes, but if normal cmos clear doesn't work, sometimes a hard reset will. You also need to drain the system by holding the power button.


I am very confused right now. ASUS told me that it is not neccessary to remove power when clearing CMOS. Actually do I need to press and HOLD the button for a few seconds? I noticed that the time shifts a few seconds back after I had cleared CMOS last time even though I just clicked the button once without holding it..


----------



## ASFOMP

Fingers crossed for a 4.7GHz @ 1.328v going for an 8 Hour RB, will report in the morning


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I am very confused right now. ASUS told me that it is not neccessary to remove power when clearing CMOS. Actually do I need to press and HOLD the button for a few seconds? I noticed that the time shifts a few seconds back after I had cleared CMOS last time even though I just clicked the button once without holding it..


Shouldn't matter if you just press it, or hold it. It is performing the same task as using a clear cmos jumper. This should not reset the date/time in the BIOS.

As mentioned previously a more aggressive way to clear the cmos is to remove all power from the board. You need to flip the switch on your psu, or unplug it from the wall. But there is still power in the cmos battery, and residual power in the capacitors. So, remove the battery, and hold down the power button to help drain the residual power. Wait at least several minutes before putting the battery back in, but some folks have had luck leaving it completely unpowered overnight.

Doing this will result in the BIOS date/time being reset, and may help you get a good POST again.


----------



## Phreec

I think it's time to revisit my OC voltage settings.

Could be a previous PEBKAC issue with misread values or just something I've forgot to adjust after updating the BIOS because now my Vcore is hitting 1.424v during the modified x264 test.

Temps are still far from toasty but I'm not too happy about how high the voltages are, especially since there's so many uncertainties about their long-term effects on skylake. I'm pretty sure Adaptive is on, should it be on Manual instead?



^ Also if someone could glance at all the other voltages and tell me if they're fine I'd appreciate it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How I feel right now...


----------



## shredzy

Ok....

This is gonna be a real shock, I don't know what caused it but my 6700K is dead....

Put it into my gigabyte gaming 7 board, same issue occurs with the debug code sticking on 32 (CPU PEI initialization) and keeps loop rebooting. My asus debug led also showed this code for abit before changing to 55 and sticking there

I knew something wasn't right when my PC was hanging at random times, no matter how much more voltage I put into it. Before you ask any questions, yes my temps were within safe range all the time (high 70s, low 80s) and I didn't exceed 1.40V for extended periods of time. I really doubt the voltage has done this but its very off how the CPU was just fine till tonight...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This morning is not a good morning for hardware... my computer is acting up as well. Hopefully we'll both fix our problems...


Burned and dying, time to upgrade


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> This is gonna be a real shock, I don't know what caused it but my 6700K is dead....
> 
> Put it into my gigabyte gaming 7 board, same issue occurs with the debug code sticking on 32 (CPU PEI initialization) and keeps loop rebooting. My asus debug led also showed this code for abit before changing to 55 and sticking there
> 
> I knew something wasn't right when my PC was hanging at random times, no matter how much more voltage I put into it. Before you ask any questions, yes my temps were within safe range all the time (high 70s, low 80s) and I didn't exceed 1.40V for extended periods of time. I really doubt the voltage has done this but its very off how the CPU was just fine till tonight...


What have you done before the CPU died? Something like running stress test for a few hours? Would stress testing too much cause CPU die?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> What have you done before the CPU died? Something like running stress test for a few hours? Would stress testing too much cause CPU die?


Dude I have no idea...I really don't.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Fingers crossed for a 4.7GHz @ 1.328v going for an 8 Hour RB, will report in the morning


Wow, your core voltage is so low. Mine is running 1.328v (at full load) only for 4.6GHz, and I'm afraid that further lowering core voltage would make stabilty become worse in long-term...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Shouldn't matter if you just press it, or hold it. It is performing the same task as using a clear cmos jumper. This should not reset the date/time in the BIOS.
> 
> As mentioned previously a more aggressive way to clear the cmos is to remove all power from the board. You need to flip the switch on your psu, or unplug it from the wall. But there is still power in the cmos battery, and residual power in the capacitors. So, remove the battery, and hold down the power button to help drain the residual power. Wait at least several minutes before putting the battery back in, but some folks have had luck leaving it completely unpowered overnight.
> 
> Doing this will result in the BIOS date/time being reset, and may help you get a good POST again.


I'm just wondering if clearing cmos would have drawbacks...especially causing BIOS time keeps resetting itself everytime the system posts? I saw some people in other forums had reported that their system would not POST unless they clear CMOS. Also, I have experienced once "BLInitializelibrary failed" message after I had exited UEFI without saving, so I am worrying about if it is caused by clearing CMOS...

Although I wouldn't clearing CMOS too much time, I still want to understand more about its cons, that's why I am asking this


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Dude I have no idea...I really don't.


The only potential cause I think is that you run stress test too much? I really really dont want it to be the truth as I propose further stress testing the CPU for 8 hours tomorrow


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Wow, your core voltage is so low. Mine is running 1.328v (at full load) only for 4.6GHz, and I'm afraid that further lowering core voltage would make stabilty become worse in long-term...
> I'm just wondering if clearing cmos would have drawbacks...especially causing BIOS time keeps resetting itself everytime the system posts? I saw some people in other forums had reported that their system would not POST unless they clear CMOS. Also, I have experienced once "BLInitializelibrary failed" message after I had exited UEFI without saving, so I am worrying about if it is caused by clearing CMOS...
> 
> Although I wouldn't clearing CMOS too much time, I still want to understand more about its cons, that's why I am asking this


The battery is there to maintain power to the cmos and thus keep the time/date. Resetting the cmos won't reset the time but removing all power and battery will.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> The battery is there to maintain power to the cmos and thus keep the time/date. Resetting the cmos won't reset the time but removing all power and battery will.


Any drawbacks of clearing CMOS?


----------



## jenovax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Ok....
> 
> This is gonna be a real shock, I don't know what caused it but my 6700K is dead....
> 
> Put it into my gigabyte gaming 7 board, same issue occurs with the debug code sticking on 32 (CPU PEI initialization) and keeps loop rebooting. My asus debug led also showed this code for abit before changing to 55 and sticking there
> 
> I knew something wasn't right when my PC was hanging at random times, no matter how much more voltage I put into it. Before you ask any questions, yes my temps were within safe range all the time (high 70s, low 80s) and I didn't exceed 1.40V for extended periods of time. I really doubt the voltage has done this but its very off how the CPU was just fine till tonight...


just saw this. bloody hell


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> just saw this. bloody hell


Going to take back my ram and cpu tomorrow, really hope they can diagnose it straight away. It COULD be my ram, but both sticks would need to be faulty, I tested one stick at a time.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Going to take back my ram and cpu tomorrow, really hope they can diagnose it straight away. It COULD be my ram, but both sticks would need to be faulty, I tested one stick at a time.


Best of luck. That whole sequence of events sounds bizarre, right down to the cache voltage issues you were have prior to this.


----------



## Phreec

Oh man, hopefully it's just the RAM sticks acting up.

How's the return policy anyway? Can you just return it to wherever you bought it from or would you need that intel tuning plan to get a new chip?

Sent from my Game Boy Color


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Oh man, hopefully it's just the RAM sticks acting up.
> 
> How's the return policy anyway? Can you just return it to wherever you bought it from or would you need that intel tuning plan to get a new chip?
> 
> Sent from my Game Boy Color


Well you don't mention anything about it. I wasn't overvolting/overclocking it like crazy, was well within its specs.


----------



## Noshuru

Update on the AIDA64 benches with a raised BCLK:
They report the correct results now; using the BCLK to OC doesn't make your OC any better than with the multiplier.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Update on the AIDA64 benches with a raised BCLK:
> They report the correct results now; using the BCLK to OC doesn't make your OC any better than with the multiplier.


Although it does still improve granularity. 4.65 is still better than 4.6, just as an example.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Although it does still improve granularity. 4.65 is still better than 4.6, just as an example.


Assuming the same effective clock of course!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Assuming the same effective clock of course!


I meant more in terms of finding a more exact max clock. 100MHz is a big jump at the upper levels (like going from 4.7 to 4.8 or 4.9), so if you want to eek out every last bit it can be useful. Whether a _higher_ BCLK is a benefit in general is what seems murky.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I meant more in terms of finding a more exact max clock. 100MHz is a big jump at the upper levels (like going from 4.7 to 4.8 or 4.9), so if you want to eek out every last bit it can be useful. Whether a _higher_ BCLK is a benefit in general is what seems murky.


No debate about that. I was just emphasizing that at the same effective clocks, whether you're using a raised BCLK or just a raised multiplier, you'll attain the same performance.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> No debate about that. I was just emphasizing that at the same effective clocks, whether you're using a raised BCLK or just a raised multiplier, you'll attain the same performance.


Yeah, I have no doubts about that. I would like to see some more testing done though with regards to PCIe performance. Information so far seems conflicting about that...

This was in the Asus Skylake guide: Do note that PCIe performance is still _somewhat_ affected by BCLK!








?


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, I have no doubts about that. I would like to see some more testing done though with regards to PCIe performance. Information so far seems conflicting about that...
> 
> This was in the Asus Skylake guide: Do note that PCIe performance is still _somewhat_ affected by BCLK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Which is strange, since I read several times it was completely decoupled from PCIe.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Which is strange, since I read several times it was completely decoupled from PCIe.


It should be, maybe it isn't on Asus boards? what are people without other boards able to achieve?

On another note, has anyone with a high Ram voltage (1.35v XMP for instance) played with the VCCIO or VTT to get a more stable overclock??


----------



## Noshuru

Well, my 200MHz BCLK is stable, and I have an Asus board.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Well, my 200MHz BCLK is stable, and I have an Asus board.


Which one? Could you go into device manager, view devices by connection and see what is connected to the PCIe bus? network controllers, blutooth, graphics cards etc. And whether it's the CPU's bus or the motherboard's.


----------



## Noshuru

ASUS Z170-A


----------



## Scoundrel

Are yu guys leaving CPU SVID on Auto, or do you always disable it when overclocking?

I tried messing around with LLC earlier, but found that Auto works best for me, it wouldnt even boot at 4.6 @1.3v with LLC Level 1 and level 5 would crash on one of the cores after a few second. On auto it's rock solid.


----------



## Rubashka

There is a guy on amazon who posted under 6600k comments section. I'd like to see him here








Quote:


> Intel's Skylake: Enormous Overclocking (and Gaming!) Potential
> By J. West on August 21, 2015
> Verified Purchase
> Welcome to Intel's first architecture since Sandy Bridge with extreme overclocking potential! Day 1 sees me running *stable at a whopping 4.9 GHz* with this beautiful little chip, the Core i5-6600k.


----------



## incog

Doubtless day 2 is a nice flat 0 Ghz;


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> There is a guy on amazon who posted under 6600k comments section. I'd like to see him here


Yeah, there will be some great chips floating around. One of the reviewers, I can't remember who now, apparently had a 5GHz stable test sample that only failed when he tried 5.1...The dream is real.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Z170-A


Thanks, will look at that in more detail when my head is clearer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Are yu guys leaving CPU SVID on Auto, or do you always disable it when overclocking?
> 
> I tried messing around with LLC earlier, but found that Auto works best for me, it wouldnt even boot at 4.6 @1.3v with LLC Level 1 and level 5 would crash on one of the cores after a few second. On auto it's rock solid.


Great ideas, will test the Auto LLC later, might be worth watching the voltages if it switching between levels. I'm also unsure about the SVID, is that the one that stops the cpu communicating with the mobo for voltages? I would have thought they would still need to communicate but perhaps the description could be better.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Are yu guys leaving CPU SVID on Auto, or do you always disable it when overclocking?
> 
> I tried messing around with LLC earlier, but found that Auto works best for me, it wouldnt even boot at 4.6 @1.3v with LLC Level 1 and level 5 would crash on one of the cores after a few second. On auto it's rock solid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Thanks, will look at that in more detail when my head is clearer.
> Great ideas, will test the Auto LLC later, might be worth watching the voltages if it switching between levels. I'm also unsure about the SVID, is that the one that stops the cpu communicating with the mobo for voltages? I would have thought they would still need to communicate but perhaps the description could be better.


Yeah it disables the CPU communicating with the VRM... I disabled it once but didn't notice any extra stability, but it did disable the VID readings in HWiNFO, and CPU-Z didn't show a Core Voltage...


----------



## Deders

Is everyone aware of this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1571038/my-6700k-dead


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Going to take back my ram and cpu tomorrow, really hope they can diagnose it straight away. It COULD be my ram, but both sticks would need to be faulty, I tested one stick at a time.


Hope you get back up and running soon!


----------



## ASFOMP

*Username:*ASFOMP
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 47x
*Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
*CPU VID:* ~1.256v
*Vcore:* 1.328v
*Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
*Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
*Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
*Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
*Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
*LLC Setting:* Level 5

So it is stable















UEFI Settings: Manual 1.335v | LLC 5 | XMP

Idles @ 1.344v
Load @ 1.328v

Average Temps: 60 degrees
MAX Temp: 67 degrees

The RB 8 Hr Log:

RB8H-47-1.328.CSV 3075k .CSV file


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0dka*
> 
> Look at temperatures under load, that should tell you if the voltage is correctly applied (my bet is that it definitely is, and your sensor is borked or there's a BIOS / software bug).


So I did a few tests under load, with the cpu ratio at 45 and the vcore in the bios set to 1.35 my temps are around 65c for the package, then I changed the cpu ratio to 46 and nothing will pass the x264 stress test not even with the vcore set in the bios to 1.45(x264 test says it has stopped working). The temps did increase as I increased vcore which leads me to believe I am adjusting the voltage correctly. The only thing is confusing is that still all my monitoring software still show the core voltage as 1.240.

1.45 surely should be enough to keep a 4.6ghz chip stable? I either have a chip that simply won't OC any higher than 4.5ghz at 1.35v or I have a stable OC of 4.5ghz on stock voltage of 1.240 and when I try to go to 4.6 I crash because I can't turn up the voltage.

Oh well. Hope this rant makes sense to someone.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is everyone aware of this thread?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1571038/my-6700k-dead


I doubt 24+ hours of Prime v28 helped it much. Although an Asus rep, among others, seems to think it's a memory issue, not a CPU issue.


----------



## Deders

yep, I'm kind of hoping that's what it was, after the possibility of ram fail.

I've just had a pretty spectacular crash after trying auto LLC, although it is the first time I had the sensors tab for HWInfo open because AI suite wasn't updating its readings.

When I rebooted many of my taskbar icons were invisible and all the certificates for every website I tried had suddenly run out.

A restart fixed these but changed a few settings like duplicate displays went back to extend. Also I had a program that could monitor CPU speeds in real time that we'd just got working with a new tool, that no longer works.

The blue screen code was 3b.


----------



## shredzy

Got myself a new kit, no questions asked. Heading my way home to test it out, let's all pray!


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Username:*ASFOMP
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 47x
> *Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* ~1.256v
> *Vcore:* 1.328v
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
> *Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
> *Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
> *Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> So it is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI Settings: Manual 1.335v | LLC 5 | XMP
> 
> Idles @ 1.344v
> Load @ 1.328v
> 
> Average Temps: 60 degrees
> MAX Temp: 67 degrees
> 
> The RB 8 Hr Log:
> 
> RB8H-47-1.328.CSV 3075k .CSV file


Your chip is pretty awesome! I just thinking if I should try your settings to aim 4.7GHz







Are you sure the voltage drops from 1.335v set in UEFI to 1.328v at full load under LLC 5? Mine actually slightly increase from 1.325 to 1.328v at 4.6GHz but under LLC 5 also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Got myself a new kit, no questions asked. Heading my way home to test it out, let's all pray!


How can you get your kit replaced? They dont check anything?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Got myself a new kit, no questions asked. Heading my way home to test it out, let's all pray!


Praying for you


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Your chip is pretty awesome! I just thinking if I should try your settings to aim 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the voltage drops from 1.335v set in UEFI to 1.328v at full load under LLC 5? Mine actually slightly increase from 1.325 to 1.328v at 4.6GHz but under LLC 5 also.


Yes mine drops, when I boot into windows, sits at 1.344v, but as soon as I stress it, under load it sits 1.328v

UEFI Manual 1.335 LLC 5


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Yes mine drops, when I boot into windows, sits at 1.344v, but as soon as I stress it, under load it sits 1.328v
> 
> UEFI Manual 1.335 LLC 5


I saw that your VID is 1.262v. Did you get that beside "Core Voltage" column in UEFI at stock settings? It is extremely low! Maybe you have a very good luck


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Praying for you


Same here.....


----------



## shredzy

Well guys..put new memory kit in and....same error. RIP 6700k


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well guys..put new memory kit in and....same error. RIP 6700k


That's bizarre.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Any drawbacks of clearing CMOS?


Just that it can be a PITA. I only clear cmos when I'm having problems that warrant it.

You'll want to save your BIOS profile to make it easier to get back where your were. But if you update the BIOS, it's best to write down your settings and start from scratch inputting the settings.


----------



## Phreec

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I'm an OC'ing novice but I can understand why Asus's UEFI has won awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Username:* Phreec
> *CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
> *Base Clock:* 102
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
> *Vcore:* 1.390v (Prime95 v27.9)
> *Cache Voltage:* -
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
> *Stability Test:* One 7 and another 10 hour session in Prime95 v27.9
> *Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
> *Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.355v
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> *LLC Setting:* Auto
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yqphwv






A little update after updated BIOS (0301) and 9 hours of x264 rather than P95.

*Username:* Phreec
*CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
*Base Clock:* 102
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
*CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
*Vcore:* 1.424v
*Cache Voltage:* -
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
*Stability Test:* 9 hours of x264 from OP.
*Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
*Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
*LLC Setting:* Auto

http://valid.x86.fr/zqd5tz



I'm not entirely sure why the Vcore is so much higher now. Could have something to do with the updated BIOS, less vdroop than with P95, more accurate readings or maybe it's getting thirstier over time, already!?









Anyway these values are probably more accurate and better fit for OP. (Vcore, Stability Test, Ram Voltage)


----------



## menkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why the Vcore is so much higher now. Could have something to do with the updated BIOS, less vdroop than with P95, more accurate readings or maybe it's getting thirstier over time, already!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway these values are probably more accurate and better fit for OP. (Vcore, Stability Test, Ram Voltage)


Well it is in the safe range according to Asus... Though getting near the top.


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well guys..put new memory kit in and....same error. RIP 6700k


Can you buy the Intel tuning plan after the fact?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Can you buy the Intel tuning plan after the fact?


Good question!

*Who is eligible for this Plan? Can anyone purchase it at any time?*
Integrators, resellers and end users are able to purchase the Plan during the first year of eligible processor ownership.

*Do I need to register my eligible processor that is covered by the Plan?*
Your eligible processor is considered registered once you have completed the purchase process and received the Plan Activation Code.

*How will Intel determine if my processor will be covered by the plan rather than by the standard warranty?*
The processor will be covered by the Plan if the failure occurs while operating the processor outside of the publicly available specifications. All other claims are serviced by the standard 3 year warranty.

*What is your refund policy?*
Refunds can be given up to 45 days from the date of purchase, provided the activation code has not been used. If you purchased from a retailer, you must go back to the place of purchase for a refund. If you purchased directly from Intel, you can request a refund by emailing the following information to [email protected]:.
Subject: Performance Tuning Protection Plan
Order Number
Activation Code
PayPal Account Email Address used in the purchase

Click support will email you back with an acknowledgement email. Refunds take up to 6 weeks to process. You will receive a confirmation email once the refund is processed. The refund will be processed back to your PayPal™ account.

More here: http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/faq

I wonder where it mentions 45 days from the date of purchase.... Does that mean the plan only covers your chip for 45 days?

Quote:


> The Plan provides a one-time replacement: (i) only applicable to the replacement of Eligible Processors and (ii) only when the Plan is purchased within one (1) year of the purchase of the Eligible Processor. The Plan may only be purchased from the Plan website (www.intel.com/go/tuningplan) or an authorized reseller. The Performance Tuning Protection Plan does not affect the length of the standard 3 year warranty. The Plan will cover the processor running out of specifications for the remainder of the standard 3 year warranty.


The Terms and Conditions seem to state otherwise... http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/terms-and-conditions

For $30 USD it may be worth it!

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/warranty

I think I may buy it


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> All Skylake CPUs so far can hit 4.4ghz. Try 4.4ghz at ~1.35v. It should work and be stable. If not, apply 1.4v. Stable? Good.


So if I want to OC a 6700k to 4.5 ghz. Would it be safe to start at that? Or should I do the old fashioned way of slowly starting from stock speed and slowly ramping voltage and speed up.

Also delidding isn't as necessary as it was with Haswell right?


----------



## AndreK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So if I want to OC a 6700k to 4.5 ghz. Would it be safe to start at that? Or should I do the old fashioned way of slowly starting from stock speed and slowly ramping voltage and speed up.
> 
> Also delidding isn't as necessary as it was with Haswell right?


I got 4.6GHz at 1.320V.
If i were you i would start with 4.5GHz at 1.320V manual and from there going lower with the voltages.
Keep an eye on your voltages and temperatures.

Good overclocking artickle for skylake


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So if I want to OC a 6700k to 4.5 ghz. Would it be safe to start at that? Or should I do the old fashioned way of slowly starting from stock speed and slowly ramping voltage and speed up.


If you want to start slow, start at 4.4ghz. Anything less is a waste of time IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreK*
> 
> I got 4.6GHz at 1.320V.
> If i were you i would start with 4.5GHz at 1.320V manual and from there going lower with the voltages.
> Keep an eye on your voltages and temperatures.
> 
> Good overclocking artickle for skylake


Already saw that, but I'll be sure to go back and scour it for more stuff, lol.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So if I want to OC a 6700k to 4.5 ghz. Would it be safe to start at that? Or should I do the old fashioned way of slowly starting from stock speed and slowly ramping voltage and speed up.


I tried 4.5GHz @ 1.350 Auto,
then moved to 4.6GHz @ 1.350 Adaptive,
then 4.6GHz @ 1.350 Manual,
4.6GHz @ 1.328 Manual
4.6GHz @ 1.285 Manual LLC5 <-- Did a good 8 Hour here
and up to 4.7GHz increasing as I tested stability


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> I tried 4.5GHz @ 1.350 Auto,
> then moved to 4.6GHz @ 1.350 Adaptive,
> then 4.6GHz @ 1.350 Manual,
> 4.6GHz @ 1.328 Manual
> 4.6GHz @ 1.285 Manual LLC5 <-- Did a good 8 Hour here
> and up to 4.7GHz increasing as I tested stability


Hope to see a chip like yours on SiliconLottery.

I got da $$$$$$$.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Hey Darkwizzie, just in case my latest OC results were missed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/320#post_24340816


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hope to see a chip like yours on SiliconLottery.
> 
> I got da $$$$$$$.


LOL, how novice am I, just had to google the G.O









Binned? The CPU gets tested prior to sale?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> LOL, how novice am I, just had to google the G.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binned? The CPU gets tested prior to sale?


Yes, and sold for more if it performs well. Unfortunately that process takes a bit of time of course, and the later I get my CPU the later I can update my guide. On the other hand, the reason why I made the guide in the first place is because I really want single-threaded performance, so it matters to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie, just in case my latest OC results were missed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/320#post_24340816


Yeah, I saw it but kindda forgot. Past 48 hours I've been preoccupied with fixing my GPU.


----------



## Slay

So Prime95 doesn't use my second core when testing at 4,5. 4,4 is totally fine. Voltage issue?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, and sold for more if it performs well. Unfortunately that process takes a bit of time of course, and the later I get my CPU the later I can update my guide. On the other hand, the reason why I made the guide in the first place is because I really want single-threaded performance, so it matters to me.
> 
> Yeah, I saw it but kindda forgot. Past 48 hours I've been preoccupied with fixing my GPU.


Interesting! Might be worth waiting for...

All good, take your time


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Interesting! Might be worth waiting for...
> 
> All good, take your time


It's what I'll be doing as well. I want a good chip from the get go.


----------



## incog

All right so I have a couple of questions here, I need to clear up my head about the different readings. I'm reading up on the Haswell guide while messing around with Skylake, though I'm guessing things are different on this platform perhaps. I'm novice overclocker. So before jumping into overclocking I raised frequency up a touch and I'm looking to first get an idea of all the parameters I'm going to be touching when actually overclocking.

i5 6600k on a gigabyte Z170M-D3H


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In the BIOS I have a couple of parameters :

*CPU VCore
CPU VCCIO*

In HWinfo, I have a couple of readings : http://i.imgur.com/fL2Xvuo.png

So there is *Core VID, Vcore, Vccp2*

In my case, in the BIOS I set "CPU Vcore" to *1.110 V* and I'm looking to find that voltage in HWinfo. I believe that that corresponds to "Vcore" in HWinfo.

In the BIOS, I set "CPU VCCIO" to *1.185 V* and I believe that that corresponds to Core # VID. However under load, that voltage doesn't stick to 1.185V, it goes up to 1.215V. So I'm guessing I messed up somewhere and I didn't turn off some adaptive setting?

Furthermore, normally when C7 is enabled, I read that "Vcore" is the voltage which jumps around depending on the CPU load. The Vcore in HWinfo doesn't move all that much really, it stays the same regardless of idle or under load (x264).

By the looks of it, on the skylake platform, Core # VID is the one jumping around and Vcore is the one that remains constant. This is in contrast with Haswell platform, unless I'm mistaken?

Thanks all

Edit: just a reminder I'm 100% novice and haven't perhaps read everything up perfectly yet. i gtg right now but later i'll read around in this thread as well. not always easy to fish for info ^^


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> In my case, in the BIOS I set "CPU Vcore" to *1.110 V* and I'm looking to find that voltage in HWinfo. I believe that that corresponds to "Vcore" in HWinfo.


Correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> In the BIOS, I set "CPU VCCIO" to *1.185 V* and I believe that that corresponds to Core # VID. However under load, that voltage doesn't stick to 1.185V, it goes up to 1.215V. So I'm guessing I messed up somewhere and I didn't turn off some adaptive setting?


I'm under the impression, VID is what the CPU requests, but not what it is getting (Vcore).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Furthermore, normally when C7 is enabled, I read that "Vcore" is the voltage which jumps around depending on the CPU load. The Vcore in HWinfo doesn't move all that much really, it stays the same regardless of idle or under load (x264).


My Vcore stays the same (little less than BIOS/UEFI, vdroop) when under load (stress), however runs a little higher when idle.

Other settings like Load-Line Callibration (LLC) can help to combat vdroop, by adding a little more voltage.

Main thing to do is keep an eye on temps obviously, and don't go overboard with high voltages.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> 
> A little update after updated BIOS (0301) and 9 hours of x264 rather than P95.
> 
> *Username:* Phreec
> *CPU Model:* 6700K (HT off)
> *Base Clock:* 102
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4794 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4080 MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.375v (Adaptive)
> *Vcore:* 1.424v
> *Cache Voltage:* -
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15 in a well ventilated Define S
> *Stability Test:* 9 hours of x264 from OP.
> *Batch Number:* L525B417 Made in Malaysia, purchased in Sweden.
> *Ram Speed:* 2991MHz 15-17-17-35 (XMP 3000)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> *LLC Setting:* Auto
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zqd5tz
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure why the Vcore is so much higher now. Could have something to do with the updated BIOS, less vdroop than with P95, more accurate readings or maybe it's getting thirstier over time, already!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway these values are probably more accurate and better fit for OP. (Vcore, Stability Test, Ram Voltage)


Very nice, you've done a lot of stressing on your CPU. Chart updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Username:*ASFOMP
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 47x
> *Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* ~1.256v
> *Vcore:* 1.328v
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair H110i GT (stock thermal paste)
> *Stability Test:* RealBench 2.41 - 8 Hours
> *Batch Number:* L519B744 - Malaysia (purchased Sydney)
> *Ram Speed:* 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 2T (XMP Defaults)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Defaults)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO (0508)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> So it is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI Settings: Manual 1.335v | LLC 5 | XMP
> 
> Idles @ 1.344v
> Load @ 1.328v
> 
> Average Temps: 60 degrees
> MAX Temp: 67 degrees
> 
> The RB 8 Hr Log:
> 
> RB8H-47-1.328.CSV 3075k .CSV file


Congrats on the overclock, stellar chip!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Correct.
> I'm under the impression, VID is what the CPU requests, but not what it is getting (Vcore).
> My Vcore stays the same (little less than BIOS/UEFI, vdroop) when under load (stress), however runs a little higher when idle.
> 
> Other settings like Load-Line Callibration (LLC) can help to combat vdroop, by adding a little more voltage.
> 
> Main thing to do is keep an eye on temps obviously, and don't go overboard with high voltages.


This is actually an important question and something I'll have to decided before the guide is said and done.

From the Haswell guide I called the voltage you've put into the UEFI "VID" and the voltage the CPU is recorded drawing as "Vcore". In Haswell, LLC increased input voltage. In Skylake that doesn't make as much sense of course.

So I would say that VID is what the settings in the UEFI requests, and Vcore is what it's actually getting.

Now I think about it, possibly we are talking about the same thing.

Because what you've input to the UEFI for voltage is constant unless you reboot and go back into UEFI, it'll always read the same in load or idle. But Vcore can change because of power settings and load. This was a differentiation and helped point out the problem with running Prime on adaptive voltage with Skylake. Speaking of which the question comes up, is that the same here for Skylake? Does adaptive + P95 ramp up voltage far above what was set in the UEFI?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Which is strange, since I read several times it was completely decoupled from PCIe.


Multiple parts of my guide are based on that data on the ASUS guide. I have some trust with them, even if JJ was talking about cache ratio 1:1 blah blah.

So is this tested and do we know for sure whether this is the case?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is actually an important question and something I'll have to decided before the guide is said and done.
> 
> From the Haswell guide I called the voltage you've put into the UEFI "VID" and the voltage the CPU is recorded drawing as "Vcore". In Haswell, LLC increased input voltage. In Skylake that doesn't make as much sense of course.
> 
> So I would say that VID is what the settings in the UEFI requests, and Vcore is what it's actually getting.
> 
> Now I think about it, possibly we are talking about the same thing.
> 
> Because what you've input to the UEFI for voltage is constant unless you reboot and go back into UEFI, it'll always read the same in load or idle. But Vcore can change because of power settings and load. This was a differentiation and helped point out the problem with running Prime on adaptive voltage with Skylake. Speaking of which the question comes up, is that the same here for Skylake? Does adaptive + P95 ramp up voltage far above what was set in the UEFI?


I noticed that reading your Haswell guide









As I was reading about the C7 section... I want to drop my idle voltage, as it's just a waste running 1.344v... Especially when UEFI is set at 1.335v

Going to read the manual (lol) and see if I can find anything to get idle volts down.

*EDIT:* Funny thing with it, in UEFI just above and to the left of where I set the VCore, is the value it is running during UEFI (1.344), It also shows it to the right in a stat box 1.344

As soon as I get load, it comes back closer to my manual setting 1.335, but vdroop brings it to 1.328


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> I noticed that reading your Haswell guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was reading about the C7 section... I want to drop my idle voltage, as it's just a waste running 1.344v... Especially when UEFI is set at 1.335v
> 
> Going to read the manual (lol) and see if I can find anything to get idle volts down.


Oh, so the C states aren't in Skylake I'm assuming, maybe because FIVR is gone?

If you do find something that lowers idle voltage, I would test to see if IO speed is affected on SSDs. C states did affect them negatively, albeit slightly and nothing a gamer would notice. However, it's still good info to have around for a guide. Not saying you have to test it, either way I'll test it myself if there is a way.


----------



## Ronarch

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum.
Total newbie in overclocking. Just doing [email protected] for the past 4 years.

So my question is: Will it be safe enough if I overclock a 6700k to 4.5Ghz with CM Hyper 212 evo?
I see the stats in this post are made with water-cooler or high-end air-cooler.
I am planning to get the CPU and thinking if it's good enough to reuse the CM cooler from my current rig.

Thank you for any idea.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum.
> Total newbie in overclocking. Just doing [email protected] for the past 4 years.
> 
> So my question is: Will it be safe enough if I overclock a 6700k to 4.5Ghz with CM Hyper 212 evo?
> I see the stats in this post are made with water-cooler or high-end air-cooler.
> I am planning to get the CPU and thinking if it's good enough to reuse the CM cooler from my current rig.
> 
> Thank you for any idea.


That depends on the temperature and voltage, which depends in large part to how lucky you get with the CPU. But to try to answer the question, I would say it's safe.

Also, welcome to OCN! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh, so the C states aren't in Skylake I'm assuming, maybe because FIVR is gone?
> 
> If you do find something that lowers idle voltage, I would test to see if IO speed is affected on SSDs. C states did affect them negatively, albeit slightly and nothing a gamer would notice. However, it's still good info to have around for a guide. Not saying you have to test it, either way I'll test it myself if there is a way.


They are there CPU C-States > Package C State Limit > [Auto] [C0/C1] [C2] [C3] [C6] [C7] [C7s]

I'll have a go and see if it helps, what program is reputable for measuring IOPS on SSD?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> They are there CPU C-States > Package C State Limit > [Auto] [C0/C1] [C2] [C3] [C6] [C7] [C7s]
> 
> I'll have a go and see if it helps, what program is reputable for measuring IOPS on SSD?


I think they all are. I have AS SSD, or just use CrystalDiskMark.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> This is actually an important question and something I'll have to decided before the guide is said and done.
> 
> From the Haswell guide I called the voltage you've put into the UEFI "VID" and the voltage the CPU is recorded drawing as "Vcore". In Haswell, LLC increased input voltage. In Skylake that doesn't make as much sense of course.
> 
> So I would say that VID is what the settings in the UEFI requests, and Vcore is what it's actually getting.
> 
> Now I think about it, possibly we are talking about the same thing.
> 
> Because what you've input to the UEFI for voltage is constant unless you reboot and go back into UEFI, it'll always read the same in load or idle. But Vcore can change because of power settings and load. This was a differentiation and helped point out the problem with running Prime on adaptive voltage with Skylake. Speaking of which the question comes up, is that the same here for Skylake? Does adaptive + P95 ramp up voltage far above what was set in the UEFI?


VID is the stock voltage the processor wants to maintain stability at Intel specified levels. Processors can have a large range of VID because it is based on how much leakage the chip has. Lower VID means you have more headroom for adding more vcore when overclocking, BUT! it also generally means you will be adding a lot more voltage than stock to get your overclocks. High VID has less headroom for more volts, but you usually dont have to add much voltage to get big overclocks. Honestly, for air I like higher VID's. They seem to overclock higher and maintain a more stable temp range than the really low VID chips do (on average).

VCore is the actual voltage you are sending the core, and this is what you set in the bios and (hopefully) what the processor actually is getting. This changes based on load as higher load will drop the voltage a bit. This is an Intel intended feature of how the processors work. It is known as vdroop, and you really should not be disabling this but people made such a fuss because they dont understand how processor voltage works that motherboard makers now let users set stupid levels of load line calibration to combat this Intel intended design.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> VID is the stock voltage the processor wants to maintain stability at Intel specified levels. Processors can have a large range of VID because it is based on how much leakage the chip has. Lower VID means you have more headroom for adding more vcore when overclocking, BUT! it also generally means you will be adding a lot more voltage than stock to get your overclocks. High VID has less headroom for more volts, but you usually dont have to add much voltage to get big overclocks. Honestly, for air I like higher VID's. They seem to overclock higher and maintain a more stable temp range than the really low VID chips do (on average).
> 
> VCore is the actual voltage you are sending the core, and this is what you set in the bios and (hopefully) what the processor actually is getting. This changes based on load as higher load will drop the voltage a bit. This is an Intel intended feature of how the processors work. It is known as vdroop, and you really should not be disabling this but people made such a fuss because they dont understand how processor voltage works that motherboard makers now let users set stupid levels of load line calibration to combat this Intel intended design.


Then what term is used for voltage inputted the UEFI? In HWinfo at least, VID is basically just that. Are we going to call Haswell's increase in voltage in Prime95 on adaptive, vdroop but in the opposite direction and much worse?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Then what term is used for voltage inputted the UEFI? In HWinfo at least, VID is basically just that. Are we going to call Haswell's increase in voltage in Prime95 on adaptive, vdroop but in the opposite direction and much worse?


Just because you look at a program someone made and it lists the current voltage as VID does not mean that actually is VID. People can make something and call things whatever they want, but regardless of what people decide to call something, VID *IS* the stock voltage identifier of the processor based on its silicon characteristics. Bios programers can also be guilty of this, they are people too and can label things however they feel. Which is why some motherboards list a feature as named one thing and others name it something else. Or a setting on one board does not mean the same setting on another. Take LLC for instance. Some boards say "low, medium, high, extreme" and other boards say "25, 50%, 75%, 100%". And even in different boards that say medium and low, medium might be 50% on one board and 100% on another board. I remember back in the days of the Athlon 64 overclocking, DFI had options for RAM timings of crazy things like 0, 1, and 1.5 for timings. lol. But that didn't actually mean a RAM timings really ran at 0 clocks. People just name stuff however they feel like, even if it is not correct. VID is probably the most common thing that is mislabeled.

If you want to differentiate what the voltage is set at and what it is under load the simply call it set vcore, or bios vcore and load voltage, or load vcore, or something of the sort.


----------



## Ronarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That depends on the temperature and voltage, which depends in large part to how lucky you get with the CPU. But to try to answer the question, I would say it's safe.
> 
> Also, welcome to OCN! Hope you enjoy your stay.


Thank you for the opinion. I will probably give it a try first.

Also, I am considering which Asrock MB I should get --- Z170 Pro 4 OR Extreme 6.
The difference I concern most between them is the power phase design.
One has 10 power phase design and other has 12.
Extreme 6 has more features and connectivity but I don't care too much about them.
That's why I don't consider Extreme 4 much since it has also 10 power phase design so I would pick Pro 4 over it with lower price.
So, for an overclocker, does this power phase design thing worth the $60 price difference?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Just because you look at a program someone made and it lists the current voltage as VID does not mean that actually is VID. People can make something and call things whatever they want, but regardless of what people decide to call something, VID *IS* the stock voltage identifier of the processor based on its silicon characteristics.
> 
> If you want to differentiate what the voltage is set at and what it is under load the simply call it set vcore and load voltage, or load vcore, or something of the sort.


Ok, I see this from the Haswell Intel spec sheet.

Quote:


> The processor uses three signals for the serial voltage identification interface to support automatic selection of voltages. The following table specifies the voltage level corresponding to the 8-bit VID value transmitted over serial VID. A '1' in this table refers to a high voltage level and a '0' refers to a low voltage level. If the voltage regulation circuit cannot supply the voltage that is requested, the voltage regulator must disable itself. VID signals are CMOS push/pull drivers. See the Voltage and Current Specifications section for the DC specifications for these signals. The VID codes will change due to temperature and/or current load changes to minimize the power of the part. A voltage range is provided in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The specifications are set so that one voltage regulator can operate with all supported frequencies. Individual processor VID values may be set during manufacturing so that two devices at the same core frequency may have different default VID settings. This is shown in the VID range values in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The processor provides the ability to operate while transitioning to an adjacent VID and its associated voltage. This will represent a DC shift in the loadline.


I will adjust the guide accordingly later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Thank you for the opinion. I will probably give it a try first.
> 
> Also, I am considering which Asrock MB I should get --- Z170 Pro 4 OR Extreme 6.
> The difference I concern most between them is the power phase design.
> One has 10 power phase design and other has 12.
> Extreme 6 has more features and connectivity but I don't care too much about them.
> That's why I don't consider Extreme 4 much since it has also 10 power phase design so I would pick Pro 4 over it with lower price.
> So, for an overclocker, does this power phase design thing worth the $60 price difference?


Those probably aren't true phases. What I've read from the Asus guide suggests that we'll need less power phases for Skylake. I don't think it makes much sense to splurge on a mobo and stick with a 30 dollar cooler.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> The processor uses three signals for the serial voltage identification interface to support automatic selection of voltages. The following table specifies the voltage level corresponding to the 8-bit VID value transmitted over serial VID. A '1' in this table refers to a high voltage level and a '0' refers to a low voltage level. If the voltage regulation circuit cannot supply the voltage that is requested, the voltage regulator must disable itself. VID signals are CMOS push/pull drivers. See the Voltage and Current Specifications section for the DC specifications for these signals. *The VID codes will change due to temperature and/or current load changes to minimize the power of the part.* A voltage range is provided in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The specifications are set so that one voltage regulator can operate with all supported frequencies. Individual processor VID values may be set during manufacturing so that two devices at the same core frequency may have different default VID settings. This is shown in the VID range values in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The processor provides the ability to operate while transitioning to an adjacent VID and its associated voltage. This will represent a DC shift in the loadline.


The highlighted part of the Intel spec that Darkwizzie quoted above suggests to me that VID is simply what the processor requests rather than what the default voltage is for any given cpu.

Not that I'm an expert or anything, just really want to know because this term is being thrown around so much in various other skylake threads.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> The highlighted part of the Intel spec that Darkwizzie quoted above suggests to me that VID is simply what the processor requests rather than what the default voltage is for any given cpu.
> 
> Not that I'm an expert or anything, just really want to know because this term is being thrown around so much in various other skylake threads.


Nice pointer.

Do you know how confused I am right now?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nice pointer.
> 
> Do you know how confused I am right now?


Honestly I wouldn't worry about it too too much. I'd go with the suggestion that EniGma1987 (and myself a few days back) gave you for just being slightly more specific by saying "stock VID" or if VID is just too difficult to track down, "stock idle Vcore", etc...

Even if us in here right now figure it all out, not everybody will so in the end this might be the only way forward if you want to guarantee good statistics.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello everyone, I'm back again.

Just use almost a whole day to further test the stability of my overclock @4.6GHz with 1.325v core voltage and LLC level 5 by running games which is greatly relying on CPU, and happy to ensure that my CPU is stable









I would try [email protected] manual mode with XMP 3000MHz and LLC level 5 tomorrow. Do you experts think that *1.365v* is safe for 6700K's 24/7 use mainly from the perspective of voltage? I worry if running stress tests for 8 hours RealBench with such high voltage will damage the CPU...Just curious @ASFOMP, did you worry that your CPU would be damaged by 8 hours non-stop 100% load?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The processor uses three signals for the serial voltage identification interface to support automatic selection of voltages. The following table specifies the voltage level corresponding to the 8-bit VID value transmitted over serial VID. A '1' in this table refers to a high voltage level and a '0' refers to a low voltage level. If the voltage regulation circuit cannot supply the voltage that is requested, the voltage regulator must disable itself. VID signals are CMOS push/pull drivers. See the Voltage and Current Specifications section for the DC specifications for these signals. *The VID codes will change due to temperature and/or current load changes to minimize the power of the part.* A voltage range is provided in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The specifications are set so that one voltage regulator can operate with all supported frequencies. Individual processor VID values may be set during manufacturing so that two devices at the same core frequency may have different default VID settings. This is shown in the VID range values in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The processor provides the ability to operate while transitioning to an adjacent VID and its associated voltage. This will represent a DC shift in the loadline.
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted part of the Intel spec that Darkwizzie quoted above suggests to me that VID is simply what the processor requests rather than what the default voltage is for any given cpu.
> 
> Not that I'm an expert or anything, just really want to know because this term is being thrown around so much in various other skylake threads.
Click to expand...

That does make it a little confusing, but the VID is supposed the stock voltage for each CPU and as that Intel specification says, the VID is there so that the motherboard knows a default voltage to send. The VID is set by the 1's and 0s in the 8-bit section of the VID circuit in the processor itself that gives the VID level to the motherboard. This part here shows that each processor can have a different VID, which is based on how good the silicon is:
Quote:


> *Individual processor VID values may be set during manufacturing so that ]two devices at the same core frequency may have different default VID* settings. This is shown in the VID range values in the Voltage and Current Specifications section. The processor provides the ability to operate while transitioning to an adjacent VID and its associated voltage.


The "adjacent VID" is referring to the different power states and frequency steps of the processor. Each step has it's own VID because we dont want to use the highest speed voltage for idling at a lo speed.
I take the part that says:
Quote:


> The VID codes will change due to temperature and/or current load changes to minimize the power of the part.


to mean either it is referring to the different speed steps because when heat goes up the processor will throttle back, or, it is simply saying that during throttling the CPU will request a slightly lower voltage through the means of it's VID interface to the motherboard to try and draw less power and stay within TDP. Either way it still means VID is the voltage the chip itself is requesting from the motherboard, not what the user sets.

So ya, since VID is so misunderstood by many, it will be best I think to just call it "stock vcore" or "default vcore" or something so that everyone can go and look when at default values and know exactly what is being asked for.

Good call asking Sin0822 though Darkwizzie. He is WAY smarter than me about the inner workings of motherboards and CPUs.


----------



## gothuevos

Still trying to get up and running...having some stability issues after trying to run my supposed g.skill 3000 kit at XMP....would not run at rated speeds and have been trying to tinker ever since. Also notice that since then the CPU does not go into boost/turbo at all even when at full load. Not a big deal I guess since I will overclock it but any idea what that's about?


----------



## Alyjen

Hey, it may be silly question but is anyone here using offset - mode to set cpu core in UEFI?

I'm playing with rather low OC (HTPC case with 92mm cooler) on my 6600k (4.2GHz atm) and I've set offset to "-" with 0.09 value, I'm trying to get voltage and temperatures as low as possible with something around 4.2GHz

this result in HWInfo reporting CPU VCORE as 1.168V for basically any load (h264 included) but prime95 where it jumps to 1.200V and VID is 1.259-1,265 (again prime 95 a bit higher)

is it right way or should I just use fixed voltage?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Still trying to get up and running...having some stability issues after trying to run my supposed g.skill 3000 kit at XMP....would not run at rated speeds and have been trying to tinker ever since. Also notice that since then the CPU does not go into boost/turbo at all even when at full load. Not a big deal I guess since I will overclock it but any idea what that's about?


what motherboard do you have?
And is it on the latest bios version?

You should do a rigbuilder and put it in your sig so everyone can see your hardware when you ask questions


----------



## gothuevos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> what motherboard do you have?
> And is it on the latest bios version?
> 
> You should do a rigbuilder and put it in your sig so everyone can see your hardware when you ask questions


Asus Maximus VIII Hero. Have tried all 3 available BIOSes.


----------



## Rubashka

What speed RAM is everyone working with? Are you guys buying 3000MHz kits or lower and then OCing to 3000mhz?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> What speed RAM is everyone working with? Are you guys buying 3000MHz kits or lower and then OCing to 3000mhz?


I bought a 3000mhz 2x8gb kit from Gskill I need to run it at a 2T command rate though. If I try 1T it will fail to post.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I bought a 3000mhz 2x8gb kit from Gskill I need to run it at a 2T command rate though. If I try 1T it will fail to post.


That's because all Kits come tested at 2T from the factory, running at 1T might require slight more voltage, depending on the kit.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's because all Kits come tested at 2T from the factory, running at 1T might require slight more voltage, depending on the kit.


Yea I figured as much as well... haven't really had time to mess with DRAM voltage and I figured the info might help him in case he was trying to run them at 1T


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Do you experts think that *1.365v* is safe for 6700K's 24/7 use mainly from the perspective of voltage? I worry if running stress tests for 8 hours RealBench with such high voltage will damage the CPU...Just curious @ASFOMP, did you worry that your CPU would be damaged by 8 hours non-stop 100% load?


I've put mine through a 7 and 10 hour session of Prime95 and a 9 hour session of x264 with even higher volts so 1.365 should be fine.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero. Have tried all 3 available BIOSes.


Hmm, well that board should support well over DDR-3000, and ASUS is known to have some of the best memory clocking boards right now.

I would try doing a CMOS reset, then in your bios make sure to manually set your DDR voltage and all your primary timings to exactly what your kit's specifications are. Make sure you also select 2T command rate, not 1T. Leave the CPU speeds and voltages at default and see if it posts and is stable. Also check if you are getting turbo speeds or not at that point.

once you have that sorted out, then you can go back to overclocking the core.


----------



## jthurmond3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm back again.
> 
> Just use almost a whole day to further test the stability of my overclock @4.6GHz with 1.325v core voltage and LLC level 5 by running games which is greatly relying on CPU, and happy to ensure that my CPU is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try [email protected] manual mode with XMP 3000MHz and LLC level 5 tomorrow. Do you experts think that *1.365v* is safe for 6700K's 24/7 use mainly from the perspective of voltage? I worry if running stress tests for 8 hours RealBench with such high voltage will damage the CPU...Just curious @ASFOMP, did you worry that your CPU would be damaged by 8 hours non-stop 100% load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I've put mine through a 7 and 10 hour session of Prime95 and a 9 hour session of x264 with even higher volts so 1.365 should be fine.


I was wondering the same thing since I finally got mine stable at 4.7Ghz 1.365v. Nothing was stable until I set vdroop offset to 100%. I might be able to go lower, but I want to give my chip a break from stress testing and actually have fun with it for a while. Just out of curiosity, what voltage is your 4.8 OC at?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jthurmond3*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing since I finally got mine stable at 4.7Ghz 1.365v. Nothing was stable until I set vdroop offset to 100%. I might be able to go lower, but I want to give my chip a break from stress testing and actually have fun with it for a while. Just out of curiosity, what voltage is your 4.8 OC at?


it's all in the op spreadsheet.


----------



## gothuevos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Hmm, well that board should support well over DDR-3000, and ASUS is known to have some of the best memory clocking boards right now.
> 
> I would try doing a CMOS reset, then in your bios make sure to manually set your DDR voltage and all your primary timings to exactly what your kit's specifications are. Make sure you also select 2T command rate, not 1T. Leave the CPU speeds and voltages at default and see if it posts and is stable. Also check if you are getting turbo speeds or not at that point.
> 
> once you have that sorted out, then you can go back to overclocking the core.


Thanks for the advice.

Tried resetting the CMOS, no help. I think I will have to either try more voltage or just loosen the timings a bit. Do you suggest I start with system agent (what's a safe level to shoot for) or try to coax a bit more out of the ram (already set to 1.35v).

Also in case anybody cares, I found out that the 6700k only turbos on single core loads, if all 4 cores are stressed it will stay at 4.0 ghz. Not a big deal since we are all overclocking anyways but I thought maybe there was something wrong with my CPU and/or board.


----------



## mandrix

I just found this thread today, been too busy to look around much lately. So anyway, welcome back with another OC thread, 'wizzie!
Read first few pages then skipped to last few so I probably missed something.

I have a M8 Hero and 4x4GB Corsair 2666 from the QVL list, and preordered a 6700K from Amazon.
Never owned an Asus board before, I'm used to the more simplified settings of the Gigabyte boards but I'll mull through it.

So I'm in for the win and will try to keep up.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Tried resetting the CMOS, no help. I think I will have to either try more voltage or just loosen the timings a bit. Do you suggest I start with system agent (what's a safe level to shoot for) or try to coax a bit more out of the ram (already set to 1.35v).
> 
> Also in case anybody cares, I found out that the 6700k only turbos on single core loads, if all 4 cores are stressed it will stay at 4.0 ghz. Not a big deal since we are all overclocking anyways but I thought maybe there was something wrong with my CPU and/or board.


Haswell had 1.25v as the max safe recommended voltage for 24/7 on the VCCSA I believe. I really wish I could find a chart from Intel about typical, min, and max values for the various settings like I did with the last few generations of CPUs. This is 14nm, but seems rather tolerant of voltages so far basing on what we see for stock voltages. Right now, Id suggest trying 1.2v for the VCCSA, and until we get more info the same 1.25v will probably still be considered the max safe voltage.

Your RAM voltage can probably be raised to 1.4 or 1.45v just fine, but I would not go higher than that till we get more info on the memory controller Skylake has. When using 1.4 or more volts, you should also have higher VCCSA voltage that stock, I am pretty sure it is still not good to run the DDR voltage too far higher than the memory controller voltage is set at. A good rule of thumb used to be not exceed a .4v difference between the DDR voltage and VCCSA voltage, but now that probably changed with the move to DDR4 and the voltages being much lower.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Also in case anybody cares, I found out that the 6700k only turbos on single core loads, if all 4 cores are stressed it will stay at 4.0 ghz. Not a big deal since we are all overclocking anyways but I thought maybe there was something wrong with my CPU and/or board.


That's definitely abnormal behavior. Make sure you've set everything right in BIOS so the turbo is applied to all cores.

Besides, the set OC should only be applied whenever the CPU goes turbo, atleast that's how my Asus Pro Gaming board works.


----------



## gothuevos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> That's definitely abnormal behavior. Make sure you've set everything right in BIOS so the turbo is applied to all cores.
> 
> Besides, the set OC should only be applied whenever the CPU goes turbo, atleast that's how my Asus Pro Gaming board works.


Then maybe it's a problem on my end. But there is this documentation http://www3.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/cs-032279.htm from intel that says 4.2 ghz turbo is only available on one core. Maybe different motherboards can override that?

I'm also having issues with the board not correctly overclocking unless I disable turbo and speedstep - are you guys doing that? For example if I set the multiplier to 47 it still keeps it locked at 40 even though cpu-z shows me as 47 being the upper range. It never "turbos" up to that speed even when fully stressed unless I disable speedstep and turbo.

Did I get some kind of messed up board/CPU????


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Then maybe it's a problem on my end. But there is this documentation http://www3.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/cs-032279.htm from intel that says 4.2 ghz turbo is only available on one core. Maybe different motherboards can override that?
> 
> I'm also having issues with the board not correctly overclocking unless I disable turbo and speedstep - are you guys doing that? For example if I set the multiplier to 47 it still keeps it locked at 40 even though cpu-z shows me as 47 being the upper range. It never "turbos" up to that speed even when fully stressed unless I disable speedstep and turbo.
> 
> Did I get some kind of messed up board/CPU????


Honestly I once had a cheapo ASUS board that exhibited all sorts of strange behavior and stability problems and could not overclock at all either. It was just a $100 socket 1156 board so it wasn't anything special and QC was probably minimal. It sucks to hear you are having all these problems but it does sound to me like your MB might be faulty.


----------



## gothuevos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Honestly I once had a cheapo ASUS board that exhibited all sorts of strange behavior and stability problems and could not overclock at all either. It was just a $100 socket 1156 board so it wasn't anything special and QC was probably minimal. It sucks to hear you are having all these problems but it does sound to me like your MB might be faulty.


Well it's a Maximus VIII Hero...not exactly bottom of the barrel but yeah anything is possible.

That being said a bios flash seems to have alleviated some of the earlier weirdness.


----------



## Deders

Nomally
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> Then maybe it's a problem on my end. But there is this documentation http://www3.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/cs-032279.htm from intel that says 4.2 ghz turbo is only available on one core. Maybe different motherboards can override that?
> 
> I'm also having issues with the board not correctly overclocking unless I disable turbo and speedstep - are you guys doing that? For example if I set the multiplier to 47 it still keeps it locked at 40 even though cpu-z shows me as 47 being the upper range. It never "turbos" up to that speed even when fully stressed unless I disable speedstep and turbo.
> 
> Did I get some kind of messed up board/CPU????


On my board there is an all cores feature that lets it all cores reach the max turbo bin at once. It offers to enable it when I switch to XMP.

When you set the multiplier, is it just for one core or for all, again I have the option to choose.

Have you updated your bios recently?


----------



## BoredErica

I refer all of you to my post here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the 4.8ghz one, get your sample before everything is out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prices are very fair... I'm starting to like SiliconLottery more and more here. I got no taxes, so basically for $30 extra off normal cost of 6600k (which is out of stock again on Newegg), I got a 4.8 sample. I couldn't resist, it's 2 in the morning and I was randomly flipping through their site and saw these beauties come online.
> 
> $240 for a 4.6 sample is more than generous. That's below Newegg's price (and again, lack of tax makes this an even better deal) for a 4.6 sample. I'd say a 4.5 would be fair, especially considering how supply restrained things are right now.
> 
> If everything goes to plan with what I bought, I'll definitely be a return customer.


Looks like my guide will be in business next week, hopefully.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I refer all of you to my post here:
> 
> Looks like my guide will be in business next week, hopefully.


Nice!

Man I wish silicon lottery was based in the EU. -_-


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Man I wish silicone lottery was based in the EU. -_-


Silicon*e* lottery? What for? Fake boobs?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Silicon*e* lottery? What for? Fake boobs?


MEH!


----------



## shredzy

I've just noticed some pretty odd behavior...

Full stock settings for the 6700K pushes its vcore to 1.392V at times (showed 1.296V in UEFI). After I set my rams XMP settings, its vcore has now dropped to 1.264V and won't jump any higher then that (now shows 1.248V in UEFI). This is with JUST changing to XMP, no other settings like vcore etc.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I've just noticed some pretty odd behavior...
> 
> Full stock settings for the 6700K pushes its vcore to 1.392V at times (showed 1.296V in UEFI). After I set my rams XMP settings, its vcore has now dropped to 1.264V and won't jump any higher then that (now shows 1.248V in UEFI). This is with JUST changing to XMP, no other settings like vcore etc.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


Did you get another 6700K?

I noticed strange auto setting of the vcore in UEFI, and was going to try some things to see if it changes


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I've just noticed some pretty odd behavior...
> 
> Full stock settings for the 6700K pushes its vcore to 1.392V at times (showed 1.296V in UEFI). After I set my rams XMP settings, its vcore has now dropped to 1.264V and won't jump any higher then that (now shows 1.248V in UEFI). This is with JUST changing to XMP, no other settings like vcore etc.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


Mine does the opposite, there is an increase with XMP but I think that is to do with also enabling the all core turbo feature.

I wouldn't read too much into the UEFI voltage reading as none of the cores are loaded. It also doesn't show that when idly the vcore is around 0.800v.

Raja mentions that with the Deluxe, only Aida is showing the correct vcore, he has to double check to see if it is the same for the Hero.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Did you get another 6700K?
> 
> I noticed strange auto setting of the vcore in UEFI, and was going to try some things to see if it changes


Sure did









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Mine does the opposite, there is an increase with XMP but I think that is to do with also enabling the all core turbo feature.
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into the UEFI voltage reading as none of the cores are loaded. It also doesn't show that when idly the vcore is around 0.800v.
> 
> Raja mentions that with the Deluxe, only Aida is showing the correct vcore, he has to double check to see if it is the same for the Hero.


Interesting. Yeah but even in Windows my stock vcore is now not going any higher then 1.264V (sits at 1.232-1.248V in games etc) compared to 1.392V with no XMP settings (auto AI tuner in UEFI) I'm using a different 8GB kit instead of 16GB, don't think that would make any difference tho.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sure did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Yeah but even in Windows my stock vcore is now not going any higher then 1.264V (sits at 1.232-1.248V in games etc) compared to 1.392V with no XMP settings (auto AI tuner in UEFI) I'm using a different 8GB kit instead of 16GB, don't think that would make any difference tho.


Did you do a load optimal values in the UEFI when you installed the new CPU? it might have thought you were using your old one and re-adjusted when you switched. have you tried switching back?

What were both kits rated for voltage wise?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Did you do a load optimal values in the UEFI when you installed the new CPU? it might have thought you were using your old one and re-adjusted when you switched. have you tried switching back?
> 
> What were both kits rated for voltage wise?


I fully cleared the CMOs/reflashed when trying to get my dead 6700k to boot, when I installed this new one, the entire UEFI was on full default settings even with the time reset.

EDIT: The XMP on this kit is 1.35V, my other kit was 1.20V for its XMP.


----------



## AndreK

I also have the 1.392V with default bios settings.
I guess everyone without overclocking settings.
Thinking about the future sales of this chip, there will be alot of systems running on 1.392V witch can be also 1.280V and less power consumption.

I wish my ASUS Ranger had voltage measure points, to compare voltage and software, maybe a good idea for asus in the future


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I fully cleared the CMOs/reflashed when trying to get my dead 6700k to boot, when I installed this new one, the entire UEFI was on full default settings even with the time reset.
> 
> EDIT: The XMP on this kit is 1.35V, my other kit was 1.20V for its XMP.


If anything i'd expect the voltage to go the other way, mine is 1.35v. What kind of wonder chip have Intel sent you? What settings did you have your old cpu at again? might have to try them on mine







a couple of days wait might be worth it for a CPU like that.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreK*
> 
> I also have the 1.392V with default bios settings.
> I guess everyone without overclocking settings.
> Thinking about the future sales of this chip, there will be alot of systems running on 1.392V witch can be also 1.280V and less power consumption.
> 
> I wish my ASUS Ranger had voltage measure points, to compare voltage and software, maybe a good idea for asus in the future


Attempted full stock but set XMP settings and see what your vcore is reporting?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> If anything i'd expect the voltage to go the other way, mine is 1.35v. What kind of wonder chip have Intel sent you? What settings did you have your old cpu at again? might have to try them on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of days wait might be worth it for a CPU like that.


Have you tried optmized defaults with just your XMP settings and left everything else? Try it and check your vcore


----------



## RB88

Hello people!

I am looking for some guidance with over clocking my i5-6600k.I've read through MOST of this posts 40+ pages.

I am running the GA-170x-ud5. the options that are there compared to my old 1366 bios are a bit overwhelming.

I OC'd it to 4.6 @1.35V in the bios. did a few loops of the x264 stability test without issue.

What should the core voltage be as shown in CPU-z?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB88*
> 
> Hello people!
> 
> I am looking for some guidance with over clocking my i5-6600k.I've read through MOST of this posts 40+ pages.
> 
> I am running the GA-170x-ud5. the options that are there compared to my old 1366 bios are a bit overwhelming.
> 
> I OC'd it to 4.6 @1.35V in the bios. did a few loops of the x264 stability test without issue.
> 
> What should the core voltage be as shown in CPU-z?


Use the new version of CPU-Z 1.73

Don't think gigabyte boards report correct vcore in cpu-z/hwmonitor yet, my gaming 7 showed incorrect vcore (like how yours is). If lastest one doesn't give you the correct value, try AIDA64 beta, that one reported the correct vcore on my gigabyte board.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello all.

I am now running [email protected] when fully loaded, which the stability is certified, just considering if I should overclock further. Does overclock failure (BSOD and instabilty) at higher clock (4.7GHz) makes my original 4.6GHz overclock become unstable? I heard from some body that the CPU will "get used" to high voltage when stress testing at higher overclock, even though the CPU is back to lower frequency, it requires more voltage to get itself stable again...

EDIT: For example, if I overclock my 6700K to 4.7GHz with core voltage 1.355v, LLC level 5 and XMP 3000MHz, then run RealBench but it fails and have BSOD, will it ruin my previous stable 4.6GHz overclock? Can I back to 4.6GHz stable with last settings?


----------



## RB88

Thanks for the advice CPU-z 1.73 showed the same results. AID64 seems to be working well though. Thank you for that.


----------



## gothuevos

So I think I have my 6700k at 4.6 ghz with 1.36v pretty stable. My RAM runs at 3000mhz with 1.096 SA voltage at advertised timings so I'm pretty happy there.

Stupid question...but even in Windows 10 does the system properties still fail to display the overclocked speed? Like it'll still say "6700k 4.0ghz @ 4.0ghz" ? Also under task manager it still shows max speed as 4.0 ghz. CPU-z and HWinfo show the overclocked speed however, so I'm thinking it's just an issue with Windows only being able to display "advertised" speeds?

Only thing that bothers me is that my BIOS splash screen and even when I'm inside the BIOS still show me at 4.0 ghz even when the multiplier is at 46. Is it treating it like a turbo speed until it actually starts windows?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gothuevos*
> 
> So I think I have my 6700k at 4.6 ghz with 1.36v pretty stable. My RAM runs at 3000mhz with 1.096 SA voltage at advertised timings so I'm pretty happy there.
> 
> Stupid question...but even in Windows 10 does the system properties still fail to display the overclocked speed? Like it'll still say "6700k 4.0ghz @ 4.0ghz" ? Also under task manager it still shows max speed as 4.0 ghz. CPU-z and HWinfo show the overclocked speed however, so I'm thinking it's just an issue with Windows only being able to display "advertised" speeds?
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is that my BIOS splash screen and even when I'm inside the BIOS still show me at 4.0 ghz even when the multiplier is at 46. Is it treating it like a turbo speed until it actually starts windows?


That's correct, they only display the advertised speed for the CPU, same with the BIOS splash screen.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I am now running [email protected] when fully loaded, which the stability is certified, just considering if I should overclock further. Does overclock failure (BSOD and instabilty) at higher clock (4.7GHz) makes my original 4.6GHz overclock become unstable? I heard from some body that the CPU will "get used" to high voltage when stress testing at higher overclock, even though the CPU is back to lower frequency, it requires more voltage to get itself stable again...
> 
> EDIT: For example, if I overclock my 6700K to 4.7GHz with core voltage 1.355v, LLC level 5 and XMP 3000MHz, then run RealBench but it fails and have BSOD, will it ruin my previous stable 4.6GHz overclock? Can I back to 4.6GHz stable with last settings?


Wow, nice result! That's better than my 4.6GHz @ 1.280v









As for "get used to", I strongly doubt it...

You can save profiles in UEFI (BIOS) and give them names, and load them again


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sure did


Nice one









Did you have the Protection Plan, or just returned and swapped under the standard 3yr warranty?

It got me wondering if I should purchase the plan, only $30 USD...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the Protection Plan, or just returned and swapped under the standard 3yr warranty?
> 
> It got me wondering if I should purchase the plan, only $30 USD...


I phoned Intel and spoke to them, they told me if its within 30 days since purchase, they will take back the CPU no questions asked. They gave me a service number and am email explaining that I'm entitled to a refund/replacement. Took that in and all good!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I phoned Intel and spoke to them, they told me if its within 30 days since purchase, they will take back the CPU no questions asked. They gave me a service number and am email explaining that I'm entitled to a refund/replacement. Took that in and all good!


One guy delidded and managed to get a replacement.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I phoned Intel and spoke to them, they told me if its within 30 days since purchase, they will take back the CPU no questions asked. They gave me a service number and am email explaining that I'm entitled to a refund/replacement. Took that in and all good!


Ha! Awesome! That's great news









I think I may purchase the Plan, just in case, lol


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> One guy delidded and managed to get a replacement.


What! ninja face say's it all... lol


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Wow, nice result! That's better than my 4.6GHz @ 1.280v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for "get used to", I strongly doubt it...
> 
> You can save profiles in UEFI (BIOS) and give them names, and load them again


Oh typo SORRY! It's 1.328v









I want to overclock further but I really worry that higher voltage makes my current [email protected] cannot be recovered...

BTW, is your stock core voltage really 1.256v? It's really really cool allowing you overclock much more!!!


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I phoned Intel and spoke to them, they told me if its within 30 days since purchase, they will take back the CPU no questions asked. They gave me a service number and am email explaining that I'm entitled to a refund/replacement. Took that in and all good!


Is that protection plan offered by Intel limited to certain countries? Any details?


----------



## BoredErica

Yea ASFOMP, let's trade CPUs.









I'm now deciding on the mobo and ram for reals this time, as the CPU is already ordered... Probably going to go with 16gb DDR4-3000 C15. Not sure about mobo though.

People talk about VRM longevity, blah blah blah. Although ironically the people who can afford such luxuries as Xpower or ROG or Classified are the very same people who swap hardware on a habit and don't need longevity.

I've been busy fixing up my GPU, but now it's done.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Oh typo SORRY! It's 1.328v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to overclock further but I really worry that higher voltage makes my current [email protected] cannot be recovered...
> 
> BTW, is your stock core voltage really 1.256v? It's really really cool allowing you overclock much more!!!


My VID readings were around that 1.255 - 1.262v range, but I think my vcore at stock multi was higher than that...


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Is that protection plan offered by Intel limited to certain countries? Any details?


*Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?*
Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.


----------



## ASFOMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea ASFOMP, let's trade CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now deciding on the mobo and ram for reals this time, as the CPU is already ordered... Probably going to go with 16gb DDR4-3000 C15. Not sure about mobo though.
> 
> People talk about VRM longevity, blah blah blah. Although ironically the people who can afford such luxuries as Xpower or ROG or Classified are the very same people who swap hardware on a habit and don't need longevity.
> 
> I've been busy fixing up my GPU, but now it's done.


Hahaha, yours sounds like it should be good, read about it a few posts back, from sillicon lottery









I have been keeping an eye on my VRM temps to, never seem to go above 50 degrees


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?*
> Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.


Thanks for information! Glad I am living Hong Kong


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> *Are there any countries where the Plan is not for sale?*
> Yes, there are several countries where the Plan cannot, for legal reasons, be sold. These countries are Burma (Myanmar), Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, and Syria.


Lol, plan can't be sold in North Korea... on second thought, I don't think any CPUs can be sold in North Korea...


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, plan can't be sold in North Korea... on second thought, I don't think any CPUs can be sold in North Korea...


HAHA







Any goods from foriegn countries cannot be sold in North Korea of course


----------



## ASFOMP

Hahah! ^^^









Just for a little laugh, and reminiscent of the past...




We have come so far! hahaha


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Have you tried optmized defaults with just your XMP settings and left everything else? Try it and check your vcore


Ok, got some interesting results. I've been running my 4600MHz @1.396, auto voltage with a -20 offset (going to do an 8 hour test later today)

Firstly reset to defaults resulted with the voltage fluctuating between these 3 measurements:
1.232 - 1.248 - 1.264 - Enabling XMP on its own gave same results

XMP and All Core Enhancement:
1.328 - 1.344 - 1.360

Raise multiplier to 46:
1.408 - 1.424 and I even saw a 1.472 just after Realbench closed the GPU test window.

Set LLC to 5 and voltage offset -0.02 gave me a solid 1.392.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFOMP*
> 
> Hahah! ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a little laugh, and reminiscent of the past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have come so far! hahaha


slot A? SDRAM, AGP 4x, maybe 2x? OG PCI's, and.... ISA slots?
I think I still remember all that hardware. lol. Oh, and lets not forget the 25 pin parallel port for the printer on the back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I am now running [email protected] when fully loaded, which the stability is certified, just considering if I should overclock further. Does overclock failure (BSOD and instabilty) at higher clock (4.7GHz) makes my original 4.6GHz overclock become unstable? I heard from some body that the CPU will "get used" to high voltage when stress testing at higher overclock, even though the CPU is back to lower frequency, it requires more voltage to get itself stable again...
> 
> EDIT: For example, if I overclock my 6700K to 4.7GHz with core voltage 1.355v, LLC level 5 and XMP 3000MHz, then run RealBench but it fails and have BSOD, will it ruin my previous stable 4.6GHz overclock? Can I back to 4.6GHz stable with last settings?


It would take multiple days of non stop running the most extreme stress tests to "burn in" or "get used to" the higher voltages that would then make a lesser overclock at a low voltage *possibly* unstable.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> slot A? SDRAM, AGP 4x, maybe 2x? OG PCI's, and.... ISA slots?
> I think I still remember all that hardware. lol. Oh, and lets not forget the 25 pin parallel port for the printer on the back.
> It would take multiple days of non stop running the most extreme stress tests to "burn in" or "get used to" the higher voltages that would then make a lesser overclock at a low voltage *possibly* unstable.


That means only 4 to 8 hours stress test would not hurt much right?


----------



## Strife21

So I upgraded my really old Corsair TX-750w power supply to a EVGA G2 750w yesterday and my overclocks have gotten better. Really didn't think it was going to make that much difference but it did.

Was 8h stabe at 1.32v running 4.5ghz on my 6600k and now I am at 1.30v @ 4.6ghz.

Question on memory I am running some 2x8gb G.Skill Rip Jaws 4 (3000mhz) 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35v Model F4-3000C15D-16GRK. So memory works as advertised with command rate at 2 but won't post if I set it to 1. Is it worth it to change timings to try and get it to post at 1T? If so any suggestions what timings I should try? Or should I try and increase voltage instead? If so how how high is it to increase on skylake?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Ok, got some interesting results. I've been running my 4600MHz @1.396, auto voltage with a -20 offset (going to do an 8 hour test later today)
> 
> Firstly reset to defaults resulted with the voltage fluctuating between these 3 measurements:
> 1.232 - 1.248 - 1.264 - Enabling XMP on its own gave same results
> 
> XMP and All Core Enhancement:
> 1.328 - 1.344 - 1.360
> 
> Raise multiplier to 46:
> 1.408 - 1.424 and I even saw a 1.472 just after Realbench closed the GPU test window.
> 
> Set LLC to 5 and voltage offset -0.02 gave me a solid 1.392.


Pretty odd hey









Find it quite odd enabling XMP gave me much lower voltages on stock (full auto)

EDIT: my c states/eist don't work tho, weird

EDIT2: nevermind, little bit of googling and enabling XMP apparently turns off your c-states/eist.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So I upgraded my really old Corsair TX-750w power supply to a EVGA G2 750w yesterday and my overclocks have gotten better. Really didn't think it was going to make that much difference but it did.
> 
> Was 8h stabe at 1.32v running 4.5ghz on my 6600k and now I am at 1.30v @ 4.6ghz.
> 
> Question on memory I am running some 2x8gb G.Skill Rip Jaws 4 (3000mhz) 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35v Model F4-3000C15D-16GRK. So memory works as advertised with command rate at 2 but won't post if I set it to 1. Is it worth it to change timings to try and get it to post at 1T? If so any suggestions what timings I should try? Or should I try and increase voltage instead? If so how how high is it to increase on skylake?


Better PSUs causing better overclocks? Interesting... I went from Thermaltake tr700w to EVGA Supernova P2 1000w and saw no difference in GPU or CPU overclockability.

Honestly not sure about the 1T vs 2T. Most people just stick to 1.35v because the gains are pretty small anyways. Maybe you can experiment... Loosen timings, lower clock speed and put 1T and then get them back up as high as you can and test it.







I think I'll give it a shot when I get my ram.

edit:

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/711797-2T-vs-1T-on-DDR3

Also on the agenda... Run some chess benchmarks to see clock for clock differences in performance between Haswell/Skylake...


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Better PSUs causing better overclocks? Interesting... I went from Thermaltake tr700w to EVGA Supernova P2 1000w and saw no difference in GPU or CPU overclockability.
> 
> Honestly not sure about the 1T vs 2T. Most people just stick to 1.35v because the gains are pretty small anyways. Maybe you can experiment... Loosen timings, lower clock speed and put 1T and then get them back up as high as you can and test it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll give it a shot when I get my ram.
> 
> edit:
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/711797-2T-vs-1T-on-DDR3


I have a feeling the power supply was on its way out. I noticed my display driver would stop responding randomly which is what initially caused me to buy the new power supply. It fixed that issue as well.


----------



## Sevenarth

Hi, everyone! I'm a very newbie in terms of overclocking, so I want to read your suggestions and opinions about what I'm doing with my 6700K.

The only things that I've changed in the BIOS are:

Overclock set to Manual
Sync per All Cores
Multiplier 46x
Offset Voltage -0.020V
Load Line Calibration 5

And this is what I got during the first loop of yours x264 stability test:

http://i.imgur.com/6KfIDmZ.png

The system (that is only supposed for 4k video editing and rendering) is composed by:
Intel Core i7-6700K
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
HyperX Fury 16GB 2133MHz CL14
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB

and it is cooled in a Corsair Carbide Air 540 by my old Zalman CNPS10X Performa, that I've used years ago to achieve great cooling performance in overclocking my ex i5-3570K.

I'll be very glad to get some help from you!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Pretty odd hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find it quite odd enabling XMP gave me much lower voltages on stock (full auto)
> 
> EDIT: my c states/eist don't work tho, weird
> 
> EDIT2: nevermind, little bit of googling and enabling XMP apparently turns off your c-states/eist.


That's strange, my c-states/eist are still in play.


----------



## dr sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So I upgraded my really old Corsair TX-750w power supply to a EVGA G2 750w yesterday and my overclocks have gotten better. Really didn't think it was going to make that much difference but it did.
> 
> Was 8h stabe at 1.32v running 4.5ghz on my 6600k and now I am at 1.30v @ 4.6ghz.
> 
> Question on memory I am running some 2x8gb G.Skill Rip Jaws 4 (3000mhz) 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35v Model F4-3000C15D-16GRK. So memory works as advertised with command rate at 2 but won't post if I set it to 1. Is it worth it to change timings to try and get it to post at 1T? If so any suggestions what timings I should try? Or should I try and increase voltage instead? If so how how high is it to increase on skylake?


I'm running the same memory and can get 1T stable at stock CPU frequency. When I overclock the CPU I have to loosen it to 2T AND drop the memory speed. This is why I made comments very early in this thread about the possibility of the northbridge on the maximus VIII hero being a weak link, or this particular memory not being very good.

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr sharp*
> 
> I'm running the same memory and can get 1T stable at stock CPU frequency. When I overclock the CPU I have to loosen it to 2T AND drop the memory speed. This is why I made comments very early in this thread about the possibility of the northbridge on the maximus VIII hero being a weak link, or this particular memory not being very good.
> 
> What motherboard do you have?


ASRock z170 extreme 6


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr sharp*
> 
> I'm running the same memory and can get 1T stable at stock CPU frequency. When I overclock the CPU I have to loosen it to 2T AND drop the memory speed. This is why I made comments very early in this thread about the possibility of the northbridge on the maximus VIII hero being a weak link, or this particular memory not being very good.
> 
> What motherboard do you have?


There is no northbridge on a motherboard, the memory controller was integrated into the CPU something like 10 years ago.
If memory becomes unstable at overclocked speeds, either put the uncore (aka northbridge aka memory controller) back down to stock speed or raise the voltage some. If you are overclocking with base clock then it probably works the same as it always has, where when you increase the bclk it increases all clock speeds including RAM, so you need to set your memory divider to something else to slow it back down.


----------



## jason4207

For 1t I would try more vssa or RAM voltage. If that doesn't work, you could also shoot for a lower RAM speed with tighter timings all around, or lower cache speed.

Doesn't seem like just lowering other RAM timings would help, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Strife21

My divider is set correctly and my cache is at stock. I tried 1.36v and it was a no go. Not sure how much more would be reasonably safe or I would try some more voltage


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> My divider is set correctly and my cache is at stock. I tried 1.36v and it was a no go. Not sure how much more would be reasonably safe or I would try some more voltage


Which divider? Try the other one. Don't fixate on 3000 RAM. Go for 3200 or 2666 on 100 strap. Adjust timings accordingly. CPU-z spd tab or hw monitor may offer some other speed/timing options.

Did you try adjusting vssa? RAM should be able to take more voltage as well.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That's strange, my c-states/eist are still in play.


My speed is dropping at idle but not the vcore.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> My speed is dropping at idle but not the vcore.


That doesn't sound good, is it healthy to run so much voltage through so little MHz? From what I've heard so far it isn't. My voltage drops to 0.8 or less.


----------



## jason4207

Vcore may not be reporting correctly in software. Use a DMM to be sure.


----------



## Alyjen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That doesn't sound good, is it healthy to run so much voltage through so little MHz? From what I've heard so far it isn't. My voltage drops to 0.8 or less.


doesn't really matter from what I've read, --->this<--- guy proved that power consumption (and temperature) is only related (most of it anyway) to utilization, so you can as well leave your Skylake running 4+ GHz with 1.3V while idle, as long as it's not doing anything it wont use much power nor will it generate any heat.

and if you use override voltage it wont drop while idle, it's not bug but a feature


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alyjen*
> 
> doesn't really matter from what I've read, --->this<--- guy proved that power consumption (and temperature) is only related (most of it anyway) to utilization, so you can as well leave your Skylake running 4+ GHz with 1.3V while idle, as long as it's not doing anything it wont use much power nor will it generate any heat.
> 
> and if you use override voltage it wont drop while idle, it's not bug but a feature


Yep!! Been trying to tell people this, but they insist on seeing lower vcore and lower frequency when idle.

It can be a fun challenge getting the "power saving" features all working right with an overclock, but in reality there is very very little power savings.

I also think there is no real benefit to the power saving features concerning electromigration. It takes some current to do any real damage, and that only comes with a heavy load.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevenarth*
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm a very newbie in terms of overclocking, so I want to read your suggestions and opinions about what I'm doing with my 6700K.
> 
> The only things that I've changed in the BIOS are:
> 
> Overclock set to Manual
> Sync per All Cores
> Multiplier 46x
> Offset Voltage -0.020V
> Load Line Calibration 5
> 
> And this is what I got during the first loop of yours x264 stability test:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6KfIDmZ.png
> 
> The system (that is only supposed for 4k video editing and rendering) is composed by:
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
> HyperX Fury 16GB 2133MHz CL14
> Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
> 
> and it is cooled in a Corsair Carbide Air 540 by my old Zalman CNPS10X Performa, that I've used years ago to achieve great cooling performance in overclocking my ex i5-3570K.
> 
> I'll be very glad to get some help from you!


I think your temps are way too high and your vcore is pretty high too. Did you just jump to 46 multiplier?


----------



## stevevace2

so my last cpu was sandy bridge and i got my 6700k TD actually came through anyway









is it normal to be idle at 22c underwater but as soon as load is applied it spikes to 50c+ instantly??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yep!! Been trying to tell people this, but they insist on seeing lower vcore and lower frequency when idle.
> 
> It can be a fun challenge getting the "power saving" features all working right with an overclock, but in reality there is very very little power savings.
> 
> I also think there is no real benefit to the power saving features concerning electromigration. It takes some current to do any real damage, and that only comes with a heavy load.


That's interesting. I hope somebody else tests to confirm. Lower voltage is not lower power consumption on idle?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> so my last cpu was sandy bridge and i got my 6700k TD actually came through anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal to be idle at 22c underwater but as soon as load is applied it spikes to 50c+ instantly??


Sure. And once you take away the load, the temperature drops pretty quickly too.


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's interesting. I hope somebody else tests to confirm. Lower voltage is not lower power consumption on idle?
> 
> Sure. And once you take away the load, the temperature drops pretty quickly too.


Ok its just my sandy bridge was much more rampy but its idles were higher so

Well im sure ure wondering how my oc is going and i got 4.7 at 1.3 in bios ran 2 loops of x264 so far max temps were 65 on 1 core rest like 62 i feel like temps are too high for underwater.

Anyideas on safe bios settings for voltage yet?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Ok its just my sandy bridge was much more rampy but its idles were higher so
> 
> Well im sure ure wondering how my oc is going and i got 4.7 at 1.3 in bios ran 2 loops of x264 so far max temps were 65 on 1 core rest like 62 i feel like temps are too high for underwater.
> 
> Anyideas on safe bios settings for voltage yet?


If you're worried, just stick under 1.4.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That doesn't sound good, is it healthy to run so much voltage through so little MHz? From what I've heard so far it isn't. My voltage drops to 0.8 or less.


Doubt it, speedstep is just working along a constant 1.23v~ cant see why that would be bad at all. Whats the difference for it running that voltage at 800mhz or 4.2ghz? lol


----------



## Guzmanus

Looks like i had no luck on the silicon lottery. My chip can handle 4.4GHz at just 1.3V. 4.5GHz at 1.35V but i cant get it stable at 4.6GHz without going on the 1.42V+ area. I'll stick with 4.4GHz by now.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alyjen*
> 
> doesn't really matter from what I've read, --->this<--- guy proved that power consumption (and temperature) is only related (most of it anyway) to utilization, so you can as well leave your Skylake running 4+ GHz with 1.3V while idle, as long as it's not doing anything it wont use much power nor will it generate any heat.
> 
> and if you use override voltage it wont drop while idle, it's not bug but a feature


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yep!! Been trying to tell people this, but they insist on seeing lower vcore and lower frequency when idle.
> 
> It can be a fun challenge getting the "power saving" features all working right with an overclock, but in reality there is very very little power savings.
> 
> I also think there is no real benefit to the power saving features concerning electromigration. It takes some current to do any real damage, and that only comes with a heavy load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Doubt it, speedstep is just working along a constant 1.23v~ cant see why that would be bad at all. Whats the difference for it running that voltage at 800mhz or 4.2ghz? lol


Actually yeah come to think of it my last processor with a constant voltage with eist enabled for over 5 years and that was overclocked by 1GHz. although it didn't drop down below 1600MHz at idle.


----------



## stubass

cool guide.. over the next few days I am going to go through this thread thoroughly.. i have a skylake overclocking comp locally soon and need to be prepared


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's interesting. I hope somebody else tests to confirm. Lower voltage is not lower power consumption on idle?


There is a difference, but it's only around 2W.

The voltage difference is relatively low compared to the amperage swing going from idle to load.

voltage X current (amperage) = power (wattage)

CPU Idle
0.8V X 4A = 3.2W
1.3V X 4A = 5.2W

CPU Load
1.3V X 77A = 100W

Entire PC is going to pull 50-150W at idle and 2W is small in comparison. 1.5-4% potential power savings at idle.

Entire PC will pull 150W-500W under heavy load with 1 graphics card. Possibly more if you run multiple graphics cards and/or overclock.

If you want significant power savings turn off the PC, or put it into sleep/hibernation instead of leaving it idle.


----------



## ladcrooks

here is my OC attempt using the motherboard simple asus prog -



So with fine tuning I would get more i guess - with hyper threading on


----------



## BoredErica

Well, it looks like my setup will be all here by Monday. Apparently my chip went from on sale to sold to delidded to packed to shipped in the matter of 12 hours and it's on 2 day shipping.


----------



## Cyro999

Cool


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> here is my OC attempt using the motherboard simple asus prog -
> 
> 
> 
> So with fine tuning I would get more i guess - with hyper threading on


That is some l337 minimum core voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cool


As my temperatures will be.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> There is a difference, but it's only around 2W.
> 
> The voltage difference is relatively low compared to the amperage swing going from idle to load.
> 
> voltage X current (amperage) = power (wattage)
> 
> CPU Idle
> 0.8V X 4A = 3.2W
> 1.3V X 4A = 5.2W
> 
> CPU Load
> 1.3V X 77A = 100W
> 
> Entire PC is going to pull 50-150W at idle and 2W is small in comparison. 1.5-4% potential power savings at idle.
> 
> Entire PC will pull 150W-500W under heavy load with 1 graphics card. Possibly more if you run multiple graphics cards and/or overclock.
> 
> If you want significant power savings turn off the PC, or put it into sleep/hibernation instead of leaving it idle.


When you lay it out that way I guess it makes sense. Would 2w make a difference even in mobile applications?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> When you lay it out that way I guess it makes sense. Would 2w make a difference even in mobile applications?


Marginally, but they'll use lower voltages in the first place (mobile haswell was at like 0.85 - 0.95v often)

since power scales quadratically with voltage, 1.3v is over twice the power of 0.95v.


----------



## jenovax1

So i just finished building my new Skylake rig and was wondering if I should just let Asus do the OC for me.

Asus EZ mode got my 6700k up to 4.6GHz and the VCore fluctuates up to max 1.456.

The question is, should I overclock it manually or just let it be ?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When you lay it out that way I guess it makes sense. Would 2w make a difference even in mobile applications?


Laptops/tablets are optimized for power savings all around and i believe overall power savings are higher at idle. They also run on battery, so every bit of power you can save is useful. You'll probably save more power by reducing the screen brightness, though.

It's just not the same situation on mobile... Typically, they are not overclocked, and so there is not a good reason to turn off the power saving features like there is on an overclocked desktop.

IMO, it's not a good idea to oc or bypass power saving features on mobile devices as they are not designed to expel the additional heat produced. Can't say I haven't played around a bit, though!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> So i just finished building my new Skylake rig and was wondering if I should just let Asus do the OC for me.
> 
> Asus EZ mode got my 6700k up to 4.6GHz and the VCore fluctuates up to max 1.456.
> 
> The question is, should I overclock it manually or just let it be ?


I dunno, that voltage is a little high. I think people that don't jump into overclocking also tend to be more cautious about their voltages, and that 1.456v is on the wilder side of things. Although if you only play games, I think it's doable but still.

You might be able to use less voltage than that if you fiddle with the voltage yourself. Or, the auto-OC might be claiming the overclock to be stable when it's not. Or, dropping a multiplier for lower voltage might be in the cards too.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> So i just finished building my new Skylake rig and was wondering if I should just let Asus do the OC for me.
> 
> Asus EZ mode got my 6700k up to 4.6GHz and the VCore fluctuates up to max 1.456.
> 
> The question is, should I overclock it manually or just let it be ?


Manual!!! That's like your buddy saying he helped you out by beating your game for you. No fun!


----------



## jenovax1

I'm going to manually play around with it now.

Going to try out 102 blck * 46 with 1.328 vcor and see how it plays out


----------



## Scoundrel

Username: Scoundrel
CPU Model: I7 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency:4600
Cache Frequency: 4100
CPU VID: 1.35 (1.36 in HWmon)
Vcore: 1.36 under load in HW mon (before setting LLC Level 5 (but auto) it was 1.424v at some point during prime 28.6)
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i
Stability Test: Prime 28.6 (4 Hours) x264 Stability test 2.05 (12 Hours) Realbench 2.41 (4 Hours)
Batch Number: Malaysia, L5208610 S-spec: SR2BR
Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 - 1T (XMP)
Ram Voltage:1.35v, AUTO
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc: Temps running prime 28.6 = 80c

4 Hour Realbench stability proof:


Edited some things above...LLC and it's effect on vcore and temps, and from 2T to 1T on the memory (still as stable)...


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Ok, So I am trying to get to a good stable OC. I initially passed 15 minutes of real bench at 4.5 Ghz with vcore override on manual set to 1.22. Then I had a couple random crashes, upping vcore each time. I tried to pass 4 hours with 1.25 overnight and the computer crashed and rebooted.

Should I be focused instead on adjusting something else? I am looking for my 24/7 stable overclock. I am tempted to adjust LLC or the c-states.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Ok, So I am trying to get to a good stable OC. I initially passed 15 minutes of real bench at 4.5 Ghz with vcore override on manual set to 1.22. Then I had a couple random crashes, upping vcore each time. I tried to pass 4 hours with 1.25 overnight and the computer crashed and rebooted.
> 
> Should I be focused instead on adjusting something else? I am looking for my 24/7 stable overclock. I am tempted to adjust LLC or the c-states.


Adjust LLC if you actually notice VDroop, otherwise Auto is probably doing a good job. What you described is pretty much the process, just keep at it. I tend to start with higher voltages then work my way down rather than the other way around, just so I can save some time. How long did 1.25 make it in the test before it failed?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, it looks like my setup will be all here by Monday. Apparently my chip went from on sale to sold to delidded to packed to shipped in the matter of 12 hours and it's on 2 day shipping.


Wait so Silicon Lottery does have chips in???
I was going to wait for them to be in stock there but with the website changing multiple times where the release date kept getting pushed out I just decided to buy elsewhere (Amazon). Too bad really, the owner should have posted on the site or something that chips were in and would be on sale soon. By pushing the date more he is losing sales.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> So i just finished building my new Skylake rig and was wondering if I should just let Asus do the OC for me.
> 
> Asus EZ mode got my 6700k up to 4.6GHz and the VCore fluctuates up to max 1.456.
> 
> The question is, should I overclock it manually or just let it be ?


I would say, most 6700k chips can reach 4.6GHz at 1.28v to 1.35v, but NEVER exceed 1.4v. I suggest taking a look at the spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread so that you can get an idea of how much voltage you need to give at 4.6GHz


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I would say, most 6700k chips can reach 4.6GHz at 1.28v to 1.35v, but NEVER exceed 1.4v. I suggest taking a look at the spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread so that you can get an idea of how much voltage you need to give at 4.6GHz


If you aren't stressing then 1.45 is alright.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Wait so Silicon Lottery does have chips in???
> I was going to wait for them to be in stock there but with the website changing multiple times where the release date kept getting pushed out I just decided to buy elsewhere (Amazon). Too bad really, the owner should have posted on the site or something that chips were in and would be on sale soon. By pushing the date more he is losing sales.


I think Darkwizzie got a 6600k, which had an earlier ETA. The 4.8GHz chips sold out pretty quick, so I doubt he's struggling to get sales. They also can't control how quickly they get chips in...Skylake is scarce everywhere in NA.

P.S. You can easily set up an email notification for when they get stock. Any product that is sold out or not in stock will have this "Click here to be notified by email when xxxx @ x.xGHz Processor becomes available". As soon as the product is available you get an email, so I'm not sure why announcements would be necessary.


----------



## seechay

Are any of you guys touching any other settings apart from the voltage, clocks, multipliers and RAM? I remember ocing my Sandybridge and people were pretty adamant about disabling certain things in the bios to improve stability. Is that a thing of the past? Am I fine with just tweaking the voltages and multiplier and leaving everything else stock? I'm stable so far at 1.3v with 4.6ghz, but it peaked at 66c during my realbench, so I'm going to drop the voltage some more and try to lower the max temperature.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seechay*
> 
> Are any of you guys touching any other settings apart from the voltage, clocks, multipliers and RAM? I remember ocing my Sandybridge and people were pretty adamant about disabling certain things in the bios to improve stability. Is that a thing of the past? Am I fine with just tweaking the voltages and multiplier and leaving everything else stock? I'm stable so far at 1.3v with 4.6ghz, but it peaked at 66c during my realbench, so I'm going to drop the voltage some more and try to lower the max temperature.


I tend to disable power saving features, but that's personal preference. Other than that you could mess with LLC settings if you feel Auto isn't doing a good enough job.


----------



## seechay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I tend to disable power saving features, but that's personal preference. Other than that you could mess with LLC settings if you feel Auto isn't doing a good enough job.


I've seen a lot of people using LLC 5, so I just set it to that for the moment. I'll mess with it some more and see if I can get a higher clock with less voltage. Thanks.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seechay*
> 
> I've seen a lot of people using LLC 5, so I just set it to that for the moment. I'll mess with it some more and see if I can get a higher clock with less voltage. Thanks.


Yeah you probably don't want to go higher. LLC can actually push your voltage past what you set it to instead of just keeping it from dipping, which is obviously _not_ good.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I think Darkwizzie got a 6600k, which had an earlier ETA. The 4.8GHz chips sold out pretty quick, so I doubt he's struggling to get sales. They also can't control how quickly they get chips in...Skylake is scarce everywhere in NA.
> 
> P.S. You can easily set up an email notification for when they get stock. Any product that is sold out or not in stock will have this "Click here to be notified by email when xxxx @ x.xGHz Processor becomes available". As soon as the product is available you get an email, so I'm not sure why announcements would be necessary.


You seem to be misunderstanding everything I said. People are looking to get a 6700K anywhere possible, if they know one place will have them on sale within a week then people will wait for it. Sending out an announcement when they are actually available is nice and hat people signed up for, but many people will have signed up for notifications from many places. Amazon stole a ton of business from people buy instead of waiting till they got stock they put the CPU on sale for pre-order for a day. If Silicon Lottery said, "hey, we just got in our shipment and will begin testing for sales starting next week" or something they would secure a lot more sales. And yes, everyone knows the 6700K's are extremely scarce in NA.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You seem to be misunderstanding everything I said. People are looking to get a 6700K anywhere possible, if they know one place will have them on sale within a week then people will wait for it. Sending out an announcement when they are actually available is nice and hat people signed up for, but many people will have signed up for notifications from many places. Amazon stole a ton of business from people buy instead of waiting till they got stock they put the CPU on sale for pre-order for a day. If Silicon Lottery said, "hey, we just got in our shipment and will begin testing for sales starting next week" or something they would secure a lot more sales. And yes, everyone knows the 6700K's are extremely scarce in NA.


There was prior notice, both with an ETA and then a post on the forum. A weeks notice is bit too much to ask I think (although that's exactly what an ETA tries to provide anyway). We're derailing the thread btw, you are better off posting directly on Silicon Lottery's threads, especially since then they can take feedback.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iinversion*
> 
> 6600K ETA today? Is this really happening? What kind of clocks are you getting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'm working on them now, they'll be up really late tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## jenovax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I would say, most 6700k chips can reach 4.6GHz at 1.28v to 1.35v, but NEVER exceed 1.4v. I suggest taking a look at the spreadsheet on page 1 of this thread so that you can get an idea of how much voltage you need to give at 4.6GHz


Hey ansontzcheung I got mine to 4.6GHz and I've set the vcore to 1.35v however sometimes it still fluctuates to 1.4v.

Is that normal even though I have manually set it to 1.35v ? LLC is set on Auto at the moment though and XMP is running the Rams stock speed of 3000MHz with 1.35v


----------



## Guzmanus

Anybody having bad OC results? I cant overclock anything close to the results on the spreadsheet. Max i've got is 4.5GHz with 1.34 of Vcore. I'm thinking about returning the CPU back and trying luck another time but i dont feel the spreadsheet results are representative yet with so few people sharing their results.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Username: Scoundrel
> CPU Model: I7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier:46
> Core Frequency:4600
> Cache Frequency: 4100
> CPU VID: 1.35 (1.36 in HWmon)
> Vcore: 1.36 under load in HW mon (before setting LLC Level 5 (but auto) it was 1.424v at some point during prime 28.6)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: Prime 28.6 (4 Hours) x264 Stability test 2.05 (12 Hours) Realbench 2.41 (4 Hours)
> Batch Number: Malaysia, L5208610 S-spec: SR2BR
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 - 1T (XMP)
> Ram Voltage:1.35v, AUTO
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc: Temps running prime 28.6 = 80c
> 
> 4 Hour Realbench stability proof:
> 
> 
> Edited some things above...LLC and it's effect on vcore and temps, and from 2T to 1T on the memory (still as stable)...


You have been charted.

Is that Prime v28.5 or v28.6?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Anybody having bad OC results? I cant overclock anything close to the results on the spreadsheet. Max i've got is 4.5GHz with 1.34 of Vcore. I'm thinking about returning the CPU back and trying luck another time but i dont feel the spreadsheet results are representative yet with so few people sharing their results.


Every chip is different. How are your temps? You could push your voltage higher if you wanted to try for 4.6GHz. If undervolting under load is the issue you could mess with your LLC settings. Max voltage for these chips is 1.42-1.45.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Every chip is different. How are your temps? You could push your voltage higher if you wanted to try for 4.6GHz. Max voltage for these chips is 1.42-1.45.


I know, thats why I'd try with a new chip to archieve something close to the spreadsheet results.

At 1.34Vcore my temps peak at 75º, so i've still got margin. However i dont feel the need to push the chip to 1.4V yet, but seeing people archieving 4.6 at the same voltage i cant even get 4.5 stable makes me think i've got a worse than usual chip.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have been charted.
> Is that Prime v28.5 or v28.6?










it's 28.6 build 1


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I know, thats why I'd try with a new chip to archieve something close to the spreadsheet results.
> 
> At 1.34Vcore my temps peak at 75º, so i've still got margin. However i dont feel the need to push the chip to 1.4V yet, but seeing people archieving 4.6 at the same voltage i cant even get 4.5 stable makes me think i've got a worse than usual chip.


Yeah, that's why I'd rather get a binned one. I really don't want to have to worry about that.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Anybody having bad OC results? I cant overclock anything close to the results on the spreadsheet. Max i've got is 4.5GHz with 1.34 of Vcore. I'm thinking about returning the CPU back and trying luck another time but i dont feel the spreadsheet results are representative yet with so few people sharing their results.


Try more voltage. 1.45v is supposedly the upper limit where you should stop according to the guide made by ASUS.

Having said that I've been happily using my computer with 1.47 keyed into the UEFI for the past few weeks.








(I guess I'll be the guinea pig...)


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenovax1*
> 
> Hey ansontzcheung I got mine to 4.6GHz and I've set the vcore to 1.35v however sometimes it still fluctuates to 1.4v.
> 
> Is that normal even though I have manually set it to 1.35v ? LLC is set on Auto at the moment though and XMP is running the Rams stock speed of 3000MHz with 1.35v


Mine stopped fluctuating at LCC level 5. and with "Spread Spectrup" = Disabled
Prior to that i had the same issue 1.35v in bios woud peak at 1.424 sometimes at AUTO running Prime95

Temps are down more than 10c as a result of keeping the voltages under control btw.


----------



## sauced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Anybody having bad OC results? I cant overclock anything close to the results on the spreadsheet. Max i've got is 4.5GHz with 1.34 of Vcore. I'm thinking about returning the CPU back and trying luck another time but i dont feel the spreadsheet results are representative yet with so few people sharing their results.


I have a poor chip as well. I am able to get 4.5 stable with 1.335, but it hits a wall after that. It takes 1.4 to get stable at 4.6.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 28.6 build 1


Oo, turns out 28.7 is now a thing. I will update the OP accordingly.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, that's why I'd rather get a binned one. I really don't want to have to worry about that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauced*
> 
> I have a poor chip as well. I am able to get 4.5 stable with 1.35, but it hits a wall after that. It takes 1.4 to get stable at 4.6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Try more voltage. 1.45v is supposedly the upper limit where you should stop according to the guide made by ASUS.
> 
> Having said that I've been happily using my computer with 1.47 keyed into the UEFI for the past few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess I'll be the guinea pig...)


Yup getting a bonned one would be a nice service, but i live in spain and i dont think silicon lottery ships here. I'm not looking for better than average results, being just average or little less than average its enough for me, but i feel im way below average. I get 4.5GHz with 1.35V and i don't think i'll get to 4.6 with reasonable voltages. I dont feel like pushing the chip to the limits within weeks of having it.

I think those who post the results have the best chips, i think we might be average but we don't know yet


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Anybody having bad OC results? I cant overclock anything close to the results on the spreadsheet. Max i've got is 4.5GHz with 1.34 of Vcore. I'm thinking about returning the CPU back and trying luck another time but i dont feel the spreadsheet results are representative yet with so few people sharing their results.


Then put your results on the spreadsheet so that a proper average can be shown


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Then put your results on the spreadsheet so that a proper average can be shown


+1 to that. This is a statistics thread not an epeen contest.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> +1 to that. This is a statistics thread not an epeen contest.


Don't worry, I'll post them as soon as I figure out the max reasonable oc I can get with my ****ty silicon chip xP


----------



## ContractorHei

@Guzmanus I'm not really lucky either. I'm having a hard time going higher than 4.6GHz with my 6700K, but perhaps I'm being too conservative... either way, I'm not looking forward to using a higher vcore than 1.360 for a measily 100~200MHz. Perhaps lowering the cache clock will help? I'll play with it this weekend.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> +1 to that. This is a statistics thread not an epeen contest.


It's the internet, everything is an e-peen contest!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oo, turns out 28.7 is now a thing. I will update the OP accordingly.


28.7 has been out for a while. Where ya been?















That said I haven't used it, I used the earlier versions some on my 4790K. Maybe when I get my 6700K I'll try the newest one...sure hoping Amazon gets them/ships soon.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 28.7 has been out for a while. Where ya been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I haven't used it, I used the earlier versions some on my 4790K. Maybe when I get my 6700K I'll try the newest one...sure hoping Amazon gets them/ships soon.


They didn't update their download page which I check

http://www.mersenne.org/download/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> They didn't update their download page which I check
> http://www.mersenne.org/download/


You should check out TT Gigabyte forum. Stasio keeps up with all the latest greatest.









http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


----------



## selbyftw

If it makes anyone feel better who feels they have a bad chip so do I. The ONLY overclock I can get is 4.5ghz with a voltage of 1.35 lowest. If I go to 4.6ghz I can't get stable even with 1.45v and I can't even go lower than 1.35v on the 4.5ghz overclock without running into stability issues. Oh well I guess nothing is a given when it comes to overclocking. Anyone get any worse that will make me feel better? :L

If I have some spare case when the silicon lottery stocks the 6700k I might but one of though and just pop mine up on ebay.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> If it makes anyone feel better who feels they have a bad chip so do I. The ONLY overclock I can get is 4.5ghz with a voltage of 1.35 lowest. If I go to 4.6ghz I can't get stable even with 1.45v and I can't even go lower than 1.35v on the 4.5ghz overclock without running into stability issues. Oh well I guess nothing is a given when it comes to overclocking. Anyone get any worse that will make me feel better? :L
> 
> If I have some spare case when the silicon lottery stocks the 6700k I might but one of though and just pop mine up on ebay.


I wish I could throw some statistics in here, but Im still waiting on my chip. If it makes you feel any better I had possibly the worst FX-6300 in the world when the FX line launched. My chip topped out at 4.35GHz no matter what kind of cooling and voltage I threw at it. Hopefully your next chip will turn out like mine did, because when I bought an FX-8350 to replace the sucky 6300, my new chip was stable at 5.4GHz with just an H100 cooling it







It is all luck of the draw, but yes sometimes there are some chips that just cant overclock hardly at all and it really sucks when you happen to get one


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I wish I could throw some statistics in here, but Im still waiting on my chip. If it makes you feel any better I had possibly the worst FX-6300 in the world when the FX line launched. My chip topped out at 4.35GHz no matter what kind of cooling and voltage I threw at it. Hopefully your next chip will turn out like mine did, because when I bought an FX-8350 to replace the sucky 6300, my new chip was stable at 5.4GHz with just an H100 cooling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all luck of the draw, but yes sometimes there are some chips that just cant overclock hardly at all and it really sucks when you happen to get one


Damn that's some seriously bad, and good, luck.


----------



## jthurmond3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Don't worry, I'll post them as soon as I figure out the max reasonable oc I can get with my ****ty silicon chip xP


Have you tried with LLC 5? That's what did it for me. No voltage was stable at 4.6ghz for me. Now I have 4.7ghz @1.35v stable, and might even be able to go lower on the voltage(haven't tested yet).


----------



## Khalil

4.6 was my 24/7 target OC, so I really have not bothered to push it any further.
Adaptive Voltage @ 1.27, my stock voltage is at 1.28 when on Auto so pleased that I managed to get under that.
LLC on Auto
Cache @ stock
Ai Suite 3 and cpuz were very close in displayed voltage.

i7 6700k - Purchased in Melbourne, Batch #L519B744
4x4 GSkill 3000Mhz
Noctua NH-D15
Asus Z170 Dlx BIOS 0701
Seasonic 1050 Snow Silent
Win10 Pro

http://s122.photobucket.com/user/jammin1971/media/i7-6770k/4.6_1.27_3000_3.jpg.html


----------



## Shatun-Bear

What's the general consensus so far on the overclocking potential of the 6700K, then? About the same as the 4790K? It's looking like 4.6-4.7 is the sweet-spot.


----------



## Keller1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalil*
> 
> 4.6 was my 24/7 target OC, so I really have not bothered to push it any further.
> Adaptive Voltage @ 1.27, my stock voltage is at 1.28 when on Auto so pleased that I managed to get under that.
> LLC on Auto
> Cache @ stock
> Ai Suite 3 and cpuz were very close in displayed voltage.
> 
> i7 6700k - Purchased in Melbourne, Batch #L519B744
> 4x4 GSkill 3000Mhz
> Noctua NH-D15
> Asus Z170 Dlx BIOS 0701
> Seasonic 1050 Snow Silent
> Win10 Pro


Hi I have a very similar build, with similar voltages (4.6ghz @ 1.26v #L519B743). But I have issues with using ADAPTIVE voltage though, as in every time I "wake" the computer from Sleep, I get a BSOD. Otherwise my OC is stable with Realbench, Prime etc, and I dont get this issue with MANUAL/OFFSET mode.

I was wondering if you had encountered the issue too?

Also what have you set as CPU Current Capability? (check in AI suite)

cheers


----------



## Khalil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Hi I have a very similar build, with similar voltages (4.6ghz @ 1.26v #L519B743). But I have issues with using ADAPTIVE voltage though, as in every time I "wake" the computer from Sleep, I get a BSOD. Otherwise my OC is stable with Realbench, Prime etc, and I dont get this issue with MANUAL/OFFSET mode.
> 
> I was wondering if you had encountered the issue too?
> 
> Also what have you set as CPU Current Capability? (check in AI suite)
> 
> cheers


No issues coming from sleep

My Current Cap is 100%


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Hi I have a very similar build, with similar voltages (4.6ghz @ 1.26v #L519B743). But I have issues with using ADAPTIVE voltage though, as in every time I "wake" the computer from Sleep, I get a BSOD. Otherwise my OC is stable with Realbench, Prime etc, and I dont get this issue with MANUAL/OFFSET mode.
> 
> I was wondering if you had encountered the issue too?
> 
> Also what have you set as CPU Current Capability? (check in AI suite)
> 
> cheers


No sleep issues on the Deluxe. What board are you using? Also what PSU?

I'm a bit confused myself on the current capability. I've maxed it out just in case but from what I saw the limit was already maxed out at 255 on the CPU. Maybe it's how much current can be delivered from the vrm circuitry. I often see misreadings that go above 200W in AI suite but then it is under 95w during stress tests.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> If it makes anyone feel better who feels they have a bad chip so do I. The ONLY overclock I can get is 4.5ghz with a voltage of 1.35 lowest. If I go to 4.6ghz I can't get stable even with 1.45v and I can't even go lower than 1.35v on the 4.5ghz overclock without running into stability issues. Oh well I guess nothing is a given when it comes to overclocking. Anyone get any worse that will make me feel better? :L
> 
> If I have some spare case when the silicon lottery stocks the 6700k I might but one of though and just pop mine up on ebay.


If it makes you feel any better, reading this makes me feel better.


----------



## CannedBullets

Isn't Skylake supposed to be more consistent so people aren't at the mercy of the silicon lottery? It sounds like 4. GHz is supposed to get easy to get to for Skylake too.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Isn't Skylake supposed to be more consistent so people aren't at the mercy of the silicon lottery?


According to who?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, reading this makes me feel better.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Isn't Skylake supposed to be more consistent so people aren't at the mercy of the silicon lottery? It sounds like 4. GHz is supposed to get easy to get to for Skylake too.


In general it does OC better than Haswell and it's more forgiving voltage-wise...but it's still a lottery, and so long as manufacturing imperfections exist it will continue to be.


----------



## jenovax1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Mine stopped fluctuating at LCC level 5. and with "Spread Spectrup" = Disabled
> Prior to that i had the same issue 1.35v in bios woud peak at 1.424 sometimes at AUTO running Prime95
> 
> Temps are down more than 10c as a result of keeping the voltages under control btw.


Thanks buddy. I will change the lcc to 5 and play around with it more


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> What's the general consensus so far on the overclocking potential of the 6700K, then? About the same as the 4790K? It's looking like 4.6-4.7 is the sweet-spot.


What the the core voltage at full load?


----------



## Keller1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalil*
> 
> No issues coming from sleep
> 
> My Current Cap is 100%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> No sleep issues on the Deluxe. What board are you using? Also what PSU?
> 
> I'm a bit confused myself on the current capability. I've maxed it out just in case but from what I saw the limit was already maxed out at 255 on the CPU. Maybe it's how much current can be delivered from the vrm circuitry. I often see misreadings that go above 200W in AI suite but then it is under 95w during stress tests.


I have the Z170-A with a Antec Earthwatts PSU 650W (the PSU is a bit old now: 2009).

I had current cap at 110%, trouble is I'm not sure what is safe for Skylake/i7-6700k chips. I'm not sure where the 255 comes from? The option I access in the DIGI+ menu.

Also with the adaptive mode, the ASUS support line quoted me this:

"Essentially the Adaptive mode adds voltage when the CPU is in Turbo Mode. However please note that as previously stated Adaptive mode is meant to adapt to the conditions the CPU. Adaptive mode increases the CPU voltage above the stock VID only when the maximum default multiplier is exceeded."

The way it "adapts" to CPU conditions is what confuses me, I used HWmonitor to check my voltages and noticed that when I awake from sleep the Vcore refuses to go above stock 1.2V despite frequency rising to 4.6ghz. I cant determine if it is a board/PSU/BIOS or CPU issue!


----------



## ansontzcheung

Oh my GOD!!! When I boot my computer today, the screen did not show-up and the q-code showed *55*. So I shut-down the computer by long pressing the power button, then boot-up the system again. This time this bios screen shows "*Overclocking failed, please enter Setup to re-configure your system.*". After that I entered UEFI, all of my overclocking settings remained unchanged, and I simply save and exit the UEFI. The system boots into OS again. Anyone know what's happening??? I dont think it is the problem of overclocking as I have run 8 hours stress test and a few days gaming under those settings without any problems or instability, and the error occured when the system boots instead of running under stress test or daily usage.

One thing which may related is that when I got overclocking settings set in UEFI, the time interval between pressing power button to boot-up and V-Bios screen shows up became longer. But still no problems at all after booting.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Don't worry, I'll post them as soon as I figure out the max reasonable oc I can get with my ****ty silicon chip xP


~4.6 @1.4 isn't bad - that's actually about where i expected normal skylake to top out.


----------



## ansontzcheung

The system can boot without error now, why so strange???


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> I have the Z170-A with a Antec Earthwatts PSU 650W (the PSU is a bit old now: 2009).


Is it the ATX 2.2 version or the ATX 2.3 Haswell compatible version? If it's the older one you might need to use c6 sleep states instead of c7. See if you can find it in power settings.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Oh my GOD!!! When I boot my computer today, the screen did not show-up and the q-code showed *55*. So I shut-down the computer by long pressing the power button, then boot-up the system again. This time this bios screen shows "*Overclocking failed, please enter Setup to re-configure your system.*". After that I entered UEFI, all of my overclocking settings remained unchanged, and I simply save and exit the UEFI. The system boots into OS again. Anyone know what's happening??? I dont think it is the problem of overclocking as I have run 8 hours stress test and a few days gaming under those settings without any problems or instability, and the error occured when the system boots instead of running under stress test or daily usage.
> 
> One thing which may related is that when I got overclocking settings set in UEFI, the time interval between pressing power button to boot-up and V-Bios screen shows up became longer. But still no problems at all after booting.


Hmm my qcode showed the same error when my 6700K died, hanged on 32 for a good while then to 55 on my asus board. But seems like you're fine!


----------



## Ronarch

Just got the 6700k, asus pro gaming and noctua d14. A surprisingly good price from a local dealer.
Will be doing some tweak soon. Hope I can share some result later.

Another newb question I have here:
Will it be harmful to the CPU or other hardware if I set the core voltage at a level which is higher than needed to stablize the system while still it remains at a safe voltage level?
e.g. Set Vcore as 1.375v and run at 4.5Ghz, while actually 1.35v is enough to have a stable system.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Just got the 6700k, asus pro gaming and noctua d14. A surprisingly good price from a local dealer.
> Will be doing some tweak soon. Hope I can share some result later.
> 
> Another newb question I have here:
> Will it be harmful to the CPU or other hardware if I set the core voltage at a level which is higher than needed to stablize the system while still it remains at a safe voltage level?
> e.g. Set Vcore as 1.375v and run at 4.5Ghz, while actually 1.35v is enough to have a stable system.


That's actually a good thing to do, and helps assure additional stability. Intel does the same thing, as you can undervolt from stock a little and still be stable.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's actually a good thing to do, and helps assure additional stability. Intel does the same thing, as you can undervolt from stock a little and still be stable.


One downside is slightly higer power consumption and heat. But 0.025V won't be that noticeable


----------



## SmokeySiFy

So I managed to get my 6600k at 4.5 Ghz to pass 4 hours real bench last night. I have windows power management set to high performance and vcore set to 1.27V. Everything else is set at stock. HW monitor reads vcore as between 1.264 and 1.280. I notice there is almost always about .006 less than set in the bios. Max temp was 71 for the package and 70 on core 1. Can anyone think of any settings I can change to reduce voltage a little bit and get my temps down? I am using a hyper 212+ for cooling, I am thinking of upgrading to a Noctua D15.


----------



## Ronarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> One downside is slightly higer power consumption and heat. But 0.025V won't be that noticeable


So in the other word, it's fine to firstly set a higher but safe core voltage like 1.37-1.39v, then experiment with increasing frequency, right?


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> So I managed to get my 6600k at 4.5 Ghz to pass 4 hours real bench last night. I have windows power management set to high performance and vcore set to 1.27V. Everything else is set at stock. HW monitor reads vcore as between 1.264 and 1.280. I notice there is almost always about .006 less than set in the bios. Max temp was 71 for the package and 70 on core 1. Can anyone think of any settings I can change to reduce voltage a little bit and get my temps down? I am using a hyper 212+ for cooling, I am thinking of upgrading to a Noctua D15.


Try out the different LLC settings, im running LLC Level 5, and have very stable voltages now. before ranging from 1.36 - 1.424 now vcore is solid at 1.36 at load. only dropping to idle vcore 0.672 when just "standing still" in windows. (according to to HWmon)

VID is a little different though ranging from 1.27 - 1.39 under stress testing.

It helped me take 10c off running stress tests.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Try out the different LLC settings, im running LLC Level 5, and have very stable voltages now. before ranging from 1.36 - 1.424 now vcore is solid at 1.36 at load. only dropping to idle vcore 0.672 when just "standing still" in windows. (according to to HWmon)
> 
> VID is a little different though ranging from 1.27 - 1.39 under stress testing.
> 
> It helped me take 10c off running stress tests.


Are you using an adaptive v-core? I am using manual vcore override in asus bios. My vcore doesn't ever drop. My vid does drop some though.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How's the BCLK OC?

Is 170BCLK easily achievable?


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Are you using an adaptive v-core? I am using manual vcore override in asus bios. My vcore doesn't ever drop. My vid does drop some though.


manual 1.35v, spread spectrum disabled, LCC Level 5, XMP, and core multi 46 on all cores. that's it

4.7 GHz is nearly impossible for me, have gone as high as 1.45v. Hell i can even boot at 4.9 GHz! but it crashes Prime or x264 instantly.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> manual 1.35v, spread spectrum disabled, LCC Level 5, XMP, and core multi 46 on all cores. that's it
> 
> 4.7 GHz is nearly impossible for me, have gone as high as 1.45v. Hell i can even boot at 4.9 GHz! but it crashes Prime or x264 instantly.


Your settings are good, just stay 4.6GHz for better stability


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Your settings are good, just stay 4.6GHz for better stability


Yeah, im pretty satisfied with it now.








.....or atleast until the next BIOS is released


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Yeah, im pretty satisfied with it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....or atleast until the next BIOS is released


Which board are you using? Mine is Maximus VIII HERO which gives me (some others in the thread also







) great overclocking experience


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Which board are you using? Mine is Maximus VIII HERO which gives me (some others in the thread also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) great overclocking experience


Same here, nice board







BIOS 0508 (vs 0401) even took me from 4.5 to 4.6 GHz stable.

The nicest thing about this setup compared to my old 3770K Sabertooth Z77 rig is the lack of noise though!
Right now while running a 10 loop x264 stress test the CPU is at 71c MAX while my two Corsair SP120 (on the H100i) controlled by the UEFI Q-fan controller via PWM with the following settings:

Chassis Fan Upper Temperature = 75
Chassis Fan Max Duty Cycle % = 75
Chassis Fan Middle Temperature = 60
Chassis Fan Middle Duty Cycle % = 50
Chassis Fan Lower Temperature = 30
Chassis Fan Min. Duty Cycle % = 20

I never hear them at their deafening 2500 RPM max anymore...which is nice!









right now when it's at 71c during the stress testing, the fans are only running at 13-1400RPM and are hardly audible.
My 140mm exhaust fans are running 1000 RPM and cant be heard at all.

The only thing i cant understand is the Step Down and Step Up settings ranging from 12- 204 seconds...they dont seem to have any effect on when the fans ramp up.


----------



## Alerean

Yeah, one thing I've really enjoyed about Asus boards is the superb fan control. Since all of my fans are PWM that definitely appeals to me.


----------



## Keller1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is it the ATX 2.2 version or the ATX 2.3 Haswell compatible version? If it's the older one you might need to use c6 sleep states instead of c7. See if you can find it in power settings.


Tried disabling C-states entirely, no success, still crashes on awakening. I don't understand how it could be the PSU if it's not an issue on other modes like offset/manual.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How's the BCLK OC?
> 
> Is 170BCLK easily achievable?


Ya it should be really easy. I have seen a lot of people working with 200. When I get my CPU in I am going to play with the base clock and see what I can actually get on it, since a lot of boards advertise up to 500MHz. I want to see just how high it really can be pushed even though it doesnt matter at all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How's the BCLK OC?
> 
> Is 170BCLK easily achievable?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it should be really easy. I have seen a lot of people working with 200. When I get my CPU in I am going to play with the base clock and see what I can actually get on it, since a lot of boards advertise up to 500MHz. I want to see just how high it really can be pushed even though it doesnt matter at all.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Xeon E3-1230v5 here I come


----------



## menkes

And I'm done testing:

Username: Menkes
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 101.6
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4851
Cache Frequency: 4200
CPU VID: 1.35
Vcore: 1.408
Cooling Solution:Custom water. 10x120mm radiator space (pull)
Stability Test: Aida extreme for 2 hours, gonna run a full 24 hours when i wont need the main PC. Various other benches.
Batch Number: Bought in a retailer in Israel.
Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage:1.35 XMP
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: Limited by voltage, Maximum core temp never exceeded 68C under 100% artificial load.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menkes*
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero


Presumably you meant VIII?


----------



## menkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menkes*
> 
> And I'm done testing:
> 
> Username: Menkes
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 101.6
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4851
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.408
> Cooling Solution:Custom water. 10x120mm radiator space (pull)
> Stability Test: Aida extreme for 2 hours, gonna run a full 24 hours when i wont need the main PC. Various other benches.
> Batch Number: Bought in a retailer in Israel.
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage:1.35 XMP
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Misc Comments: Limited by voltage, Maximum core temp never exceeded 68C under 100% artificial load.


Managed to tone down the voltages a bit.. I am now running at 1.376V at maximum load. I know theoretically I can push further, but being below 1.4V makes me feel a lot more comfortable.

And also, my RAM did not enjoy that BLCK overclock too much, would have loved to go higher..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Presumably you meant VIII?


Yes! fixed.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Tried disabling C-states entirely, no success, still crashes on awakening. I don't understand how it could be the PSU if it's not an issue on other modes like offset/manual.


C-states are a completely different thing to sleep states. Modern computers up until Haswell supported c6, Haswell came with a new c7 mode that needs to be supported by the PSU (ATX v2.3) in order for it to function properly. One of the problems with mismatched hardware is some would have trouble waking. It may not be the problem but it is worth checking out, It won't be in the CPU section, it will be in power management.

The problem is related to how much voltage the PSU can give the CPU when asleep, so it may be related.


----------



## Keller1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> C-states are a completely different thing to sleep states. Modern computers up until Haswell supported c6, Haswell came with a new c7 mode that needs to be supported by the PSU (ATX v2.3) in order for it to function properly. One of the problems with mismatched hardware is some would have trouble waking. It may not be the problem but it is worth checking out, It won't be in the CPU section, it will be in power management.
> 
> The problem is related to how much voltage the PSU can give the CPU when asleep, so it may be related.


Thanks for your help. Checked the manual my PSU is indeed ATX v2.2

I turned off C7 and C8, and set max package C-state to C6, however it still would not fix the sleep issue.

I was thinking of increasing the adaptive Vcore, but what's the point?

I have a very stable 4.6 OC with and OFFSET value of -0.08 which leaves the vCore at 1.248-1.264 on load, with temps at 60c, and no issues with sleep.....

So to answer my own problem... If it ain't broken, don't fix it!!


----------



## BoredErica

Little update:





SiliconLottery: Placed on sale, sold, delidded, packed, shipped in less than 12 hours, and in my house in 2 more days. So fast, the rest of my components can't keep up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menkes*
> 
> And I'm done testing:
> 
> Username: Menkes
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 101.6
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4851
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> CPU VID: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.408
> Cooling Solution:Custom water. 10x120mm radiator space (pull)
> Stability Test: Aida extreme for 2 hours, gonna run a full 24 hours when i wont need the main PC. Various other benches.
> Batch Number: Bought in a retailer in Israel.
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage:1.35 XMP
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Misc Comments: Limited by voltage, Maximum core temp never exceeded 68C under 100% artificial load.


Grats on your overclock, you have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> One downside is slightly higer power consumption and heat. But 0.025V won't be that noticeable


For power consumption I think it won't be measurable with a standard Kill-a-watt reader. The difference is way too small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Thanks for your help. Checked the manual my PSU is indeed ATX v2.2
> 
> I turned off C7 and C8, and set max package C-state to C6, however it still would not fix the sleep issue.
> 
> I was thinking of increasing the adaptive Vcore, but what's the point?
> 
> I have a very stable 4.6 OC with and OFFSET value of -0.08 which leaves the vCore at 1.248-1.264 on load, with temps at 60c, and no issues with sleep.....
> 
> So to answer my own problem... If it ain't broken, don't fix it!!


Breaking things and then fixing it is what I do, lol. I don't use C states, for Haswell I believe it has a small impact on SSD scores. Small, but as shown in the past the power consumption difference is close to zero. I will try to follow up with my own testing though.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Oooooooo really looking forward to seeing some results from that chip dark wiz. Esp temps.
Anyway little update on my chip that couldn't run at any higher than 4.5ghz @ 1.35v, I managed to get it through an overnight x264 test at 4.6ghz at 1.440v but the only way to do this without stability issues was to turn of my xmp profile for the ram which is strange, personally I think i'd rather run at 4.5ghz stable with ram at full speed.less temp and alot less voltage but for anyone testing i'd recommend doing as the guide says and turn off any other overclocks you have first on the ram and gpu before testing!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


@Darkwizzie

Aye









Let me know if it's worth.

I might be looking for a used Haswell i5 if locked Skylake CPUs are BCLK linked to PCIe


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it's worth.
> 
> I might be looking for a used Haswell i5 if locked Skylake CPUs are BCLK linked to PCIe


I wish Intel would hurry up and give us some information. They are so tight lipped this release...


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello all, I was told to increase VCCIO/VCCSA voltage in order to maintain DRAM stability at 3000MHz XMP and to eliminate q-code 55 error during POST, is it required to increase Vcore if VCCSA and VCCIO are increased?


----------



## ansontzcheung

Sorry for doubled post


----------



## Ronarch

Attempting a 4.6G with 6700k.
With Vcore set manual 1.33v, after 5 mins of Prime test it turned blue.
Then I raised the voltage to 1.35. However the CPU temp. raised to 80-85c after 10 mins of stressing. It didn't turn blue this time. The system freezed and didn't respond at all instead.

So... have I hit the wall already with D14 as cooler?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Attempting a 4.6G with 6700k.
> With Vcore set manual 1.33v, after 5 mins of Prime test it turned blue.
> Then I raised the voltage to 1.35. However the CPU temp. raised to 80-85c after 10 mins of stressing. It didn't turn blue this time. The system freezed and didn't respond at all instead.
> 
> So... have I hit the wall already with D14 as cooler?


You don't want temps of 80-85C, so yes it would seem you've hit a thermal wall. Delidding would help with that if you are willing to go through the effort, although better thermal paste can make a difference as well. What's your LLC set to? I only ask because VDroop can cause instability under load.


----------



## Ronarch

Haven
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> You don't want temps of 80-85C, so yes it would seem you've hit a thermal wall. Delidding would help with that if you are willing to go through the effort, although better thermal paste can make a difference as well. What's your LLC set to? I only ask because VDroop can cause instability under load.


Haven't touched LLC yet. It's auto.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Haven
> Haven't touched LLC yet. It's auto.


Check your actual Vcore under load and see how it compares to the UEFI voltage. If it's lower, try using something like LLC 5 (or your mobo's equivalent I guess).


----------



## selbyftw

Hello, was just wondering what is the longest anyone has run the x264 with a fail? I have been running 4.5ghz at 1.330v for 8 hours and there doesn't seem to be any signs of instability, hell i'm even using it right now with the test still running. I really feel like I would be ok to turn off the test now and lower the voltages or am I better off just waiting a few more hours or maybe even 24? Has anyone ran the test say for like 5+ hours only to have it to fail later on into the test or do most tests tend to fail within the first hour or so? Thanks (max temp for the whole 8 hours has been 71c)


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, was just wondering what is the longest anyone has run the x264 with a fail? I have been running 4.5ghz at 1.330v for 8 hours and there doesn't seem to be any signs of instability, hell i'm even using it right now with the test still running. I really feel like I would be ok to turn off the test now and lower the voltages or am I better off just waiting a few more hours or maybe even 24? Has anyone ran the test say for like 5+ hours only to have it to fail later on into the test or do most tests tend to fail within the first hour or so? Thanks (max temp for the whole 8 hours has been 71c)


Are you using that test because it's recommended, or because you actually encode? If it's the latter, I'd run the test long enough to emulate a real encode according to your settings (~8-10 hours for me).


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Are you using that test because it's recommended, or because you actually encode? If it's the latter, I'd run the test long enough to emulate a real encode according to your settings (~8-10 hours for me).


Hello, no I will never use my cpu to encode only gaming. Only went for skylake because I was building a pc from scratch so I though I might aswell go for the newest tech! So I should be ok to switch the test off now and lower the voltages and go again? Thanks man.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, no I will never use my cpu to encode only gaming. Only went for skylake because I was building a pc from scratch so I though I might aswell go for the newest tech! So I should be ok to switch the test off now and lower the voltages and go again? Thanks man.


Rather than just running one test for longer times, I'd run a different test. The variation would probably uncover issues quicker than another 6 hours of x264. Personally I like to run RealBench, x264/265 and Handbrake. ~4 hours of RealBench and ~8 hours of x264 works fine for me.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Rather than just running one test for longer times, I'd run a different test. The variation would probably uncover issues quicker than another 6 hours of x264. Personally I like to run RealBench, x264/265 and Handbrake. ~4 hours of RealBench and ~8 hours of x264 works fine for me.


That makes perfect sense. Appreciate the quick replies man, will download realbench and stick that on for a few hours too, after that I think I'll be happy enough to change some stuff about.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> That makes perfect sense. Appreciate the quick replies man, will download realbench and stick that on for a few hours too, after that I think I'll be happy enough to change some stuff about.


You could always call it good and start playing some cpu intensive games.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> You could always call it good and start playing some cpu intensive games.


Or this. If all you are doing is playing games extensive testing shouldn't be necessary. Real day-to-day use is the most important test after all.


----------



## stubass

sorry, this thread has helped me learn so much but about iGPU, i will ask in the GPU section


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all, I was told to increase VCCIO/VCCSA voltage in order to maintain DRAM stability at 3000MHz XMP and to eliminate q-code 55 error during POST, is it required to increase Vcore if VCCSA and VCCIO are increased?


According to the Asus guide those voltages may improve ram overclock stability. According to Gskills, Asus (or whatever mobo vendor) needs to step up their UEFI game.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> According to the Asus guide those voltages may improve ram overclock stability. According to Gskills, Asus (or whatever mobo vendor) needs to step up their UEFI game.


That means I 'd better increase both CPU VCCIO and System Agent to ensure XMP overclocked RAM?

How about if I manually set 1.16v for both IO and SA voltage? Is it safe for 24/7 use? I tried to enter 1.16v in both IO and SA column in UEFI, they are automatically and immediately increased to 1.175v by UEFI. After reboot, UEFI shows 1.20v on both voltages.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means I 'd better increase both CPU VCCIO and System Agent to ensure XMP overclocked RAM?


That's what I've read. According to the guide, more isn't always better. The max recommended was:

VCCIO: 1.3v
System Agent (SA): 1.25v

Sad, Ripjaws V are supposed to be 'certified for z170'. I'm delaying my package by a few days so I can get Ripjaws V instead of 4. Better work or I'll cri.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's what I've read. According to the guide, more isn't always better. The max recommended was:
> VCCIO: 1.3v
> System Agent (SA): 1.25v
> 
> Sad, Ripjaws V are supposed to be 'certified for z170'. I'm delaying my package by a few days so I can get Ripjaws V instead of 4. Better work or I'll cri.


The strangest thing is that the code 55 error only happens RANDOMLY on POST. After a reboot, although the screen shows "overclocking failed", all my settings in UEfI remains unchanged and there is absolutely no instability or error even if I run 4 hours realbench stress testing both ram and cpu.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> The strangest thing is that the code 55 error only happens RANDOMLY on POST. After a reboot, although the screen shows "overclocking failed", all my settings in UEfI remains unchanged and there is absolutely no instability or error even if I run 4 hours realbench stress testing both ram and cpu.


I'm not sure about the rest, but the settings not being changed doesn't seem strange to me. That has happened to me before on my MSI board, where I failed to post after and overclock.

I wonder of this issue is limited to ASUS boards.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not sure about the rest, but the settings not being changed doesn't seem strange to me. That has happened to me before on my MSI board, where I failed to post after and overclock.
> 
> I wonder of this issue is limited to ASUS boards.


Some CPUs need more SA and IO voltage than the auto rules apply - in these cases the user needs to tune. If those voltages are not sufficiently tuned for the CPU/memory, then DRAM training can fail on occasion.

The overclocking failed message is displayed if POST is interrupted, fails, or if the power button was held for a few seconds to shutdown the system, in which case the watchdog kicks in and prompts the user to enter UEFI to make changes to help remove the cause of instability. UEFI will not reset the UEFI settings in this case - it would be quite annoying if it did as you would need to re-enter every parameter or reload a profile.

Nothing strange going on - simply a system that has not been tuned properly. Many users think XMP should be plug and play. In the ideal world this would be true, but each CPU is different and some CPUs need more voltage than others. This makes it very difficult to find a set of auto voltages that will work 100% with every CPU.


----------



## CannedBullets

Pardon me if this is a stupid question but if DDR4-1866 is the base memory clock for Skylake does that mean doing something like enabling the XMP profile on a set of RAM to its marketed DDR4-3000, 1.35v considered RAM overclocking? I'm planning on getting DDR4-3000 RAM, I only have experience with AMD overclocking and it seems that RAM is less finicky to deal with for AMD overclocking than Intel overclocking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Pardon me if this is a stupid question but if DDR4-1866 is the base memory clock for Skylake does that mean doing something like enabling the XMP profile on a set of RAM to its marketed DDR4-3000, 1.35v considered RAM overclocking? I'm planning on getting DDR4-3000 RAM, I only have experience with AMD overclocking and it seems that RAM is less finicky to deal with for AMD overclocking than Intel overclocking.


Everything faster than stock supported memory speed and timings is considered overclocking.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Mine stopped fluctuating at LCC level 5. and with *"Spread Spectrup" = Disabled*
> Prior to that i had the same issue 1.35v in bios woud peak at 1.424 sometimes at AUTO running Prime95
> 
> Temps are down more than 10c as a result of keeping the voltages under control btw.


so do you and others recommend disable Spread Spectrup ?


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> so do you and others recommend disable Spread Spectrup ?


I'm not sure Spread Spectrum on or off makes a difference without LLC settings, but the the help text in the bios states that it shuld be disabled when overclocking.
LLC settings seems to really make a difference though. It might not be Level 5 that works for you though. I upped my vcore from 1.35 to 1.37 and it no longer seemed as solid at LLC 5...maybe Level 6 suited that exact situation better.

I'm currently tweaking my VVCIO and SA settings, since im getting BSOD's around 12 hours into x264 stress testing....which is really annoying.

Also i found this thread about spread spectrum:

http://www.overclock.net/t/542538/cpu-spread-spectrum


----------



## ladcrooks

i will now disable mine as my machine is not used on the kitchen side table next to a microwave


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i will now disable mine as my machine is not used on the kitchen side table next to a microwave


Yeah! no military EMP testing near my neigborhood either AFAIK


----------



## Patmeister

Hi guys,

I am new to overclocking and just got purchased my system last week.

Build:
i5 6600k 3.5 Ghz
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3
Asus STRIX-GTX970 4GB DDR5
G Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2400 4GB x 2 CL 15-15-15-35
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Windows 10 Home

Everything in the BIOS is stock except XMP is at profile 1 (2400 Mhz).

The reason I have not started OC yet is because when I launched CPU-Z and HWMonitor, I do occasionally get Vcore reading of 1.5V. I read in the guide that we should not exceed Vcore of 1.45V.

However, I also downloaded Intel Extreme Tuning Utility as well as HWInfo64 and both their readings are slightly lower than CPU-Z and HWMonitor.

I am now confused on which readings to take note before I overclock my system.

Any advice on how I can get accurate readings from CPU-Z or Intel Tuning Utility could be wrong?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patmeister*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to overclocking and just got purchased my system last week.
> 
> Build:
> i5 6600k 3.5 Ghz
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3
> Asus STRIX-GTX970 4GB DDR5
> G Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2400 4GB x 2 CL 15-15-15-35
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> Windows 10 Home
> 
> Everything in the BIOS is stock except XMP is at profile 1 (2400 Mhz).
> 
> The reason I have not started OC yet is because when I launched CPU-Z and HWMonitor, I do occasionally get Vcore reading of 1.5V. I read in the guide that we should not exceed Vcore of 1.45V.
> 
> However, I also downloaded Intel Extreme Tuning Utility as well as HWInfo64 and both their readings are slightly lower than CPU-Z and HWMonitor.
> 
> I am now confused on which readings to take note before I overclock my system.
> 
> Any advice on how I can get accurate readings from CPU-Z or Intel Tuning Utility could be wrong?


Try AIDA64 to read your vcore, my gigabyte board gave me inaccurate readings on cpu-z/hwmonitor.


----------



## Guzmanus

I ended up tired of my crappy chip that could only reach 4.5GHz at 1.41V and exchanged it for another one that can reach 4.6 with 1.37V. Not bad


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I ended up tired of my crappy chip that could only reach 4.5GHz at 1.41V and exchanged it for another one that can reach 4.6 with 1.37V. Not bad


Man, if you charted it, the average clocks will be more reflective of the actual average.

In other news, due to some ram complications I am expecting the mobo and ram to ship Tuesday or Wednesday. Once I get my chip, THEN I can start working on the guide for reals.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Man, if you charted it, the average clocks will be more reflective of the actual average.
> 
> In other news, due to some ram complications I am expecting the mobo and ram to ship Tuesday or Wednesday. Once I get my chip, THEN I can start working on the guide for reals.


Which mobo did you go for again? I forgot...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Which mobo did you go for again? I forgot...


I went with the Asus Hero.

I should make a note about Ripjaw 4 vs Ripjaw 5 ram, which is what the mixup was about. Turns out there's a bundle deal, took advantage of that, have to reject a package today, got another coming in soon. I haven't been active enough in my own thread so far, but once I get my CPU that will change big time.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I went with the Asus Hero.
> 
> I should make a note about Ripjaw 4 vs Ripjaw 5 ram, which is what the mixup was about. Turns out there's a bundle deal, took advantage of that, have to reject a package today, got another coming in soon. I haven't been active enough in my own thread so far, but once I get my CPU that will change big time.


What Ripjaws V speed are you getting? I'm planning to get Ripjaws V 3000, but the undervolting issues that people are having in the UEFI is turning me off pretty quick. Not sure what the point of XMP is if you still need to tinker manually to get it working.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> What Ripjaws V speed are you getting? I'm planning to get Ripjaws V 3000, but the undervolting issues that people are having in the UEFI is turning me off pretty quick. Not sure what the point of XMP is if you still need to tinker manually to get it working.


Just like tuning Vcore for your CPU - some need more voltage and some less for a given frequency. XMP is no different - a whole lot of marketing and false expectations for the unwitting.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, was just wondering what is the longest anyone has run the x264 with a fail? I have been running 4.5ghz at 1.330v for 8 hours and there doesn't seem to be any signs of instability, hell i'm even using it right now with the test still running. I really feel like I would be ok to turn off the test now and lower the voltages or am I better off just waiting a few more hours or maybe even 24? Has anyone ran the test say for like 5+ hours only to have it to fail later on into the test or do most tests tend to fail within the first hour or so? Thanks (max temp for the whole 8 hours has been 71c)


You can fail after 20+ hours, but statistically you're way more likely to see fails early on. If it's not close to stable it's easy to fail in the first 1-3 runs, if it's more stable you might fail after 4-6 hours but after that point, a tiny tiny change in voltage makes the difference between crashing after 6 hours vs not crashing after 200 hours. It might fail eventually in some form, so a bit of safety margin is good - i tend to pass ~5 loops then add ~0.015v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, no I will never use my cpu to encode only gaming


Video encoders are used regularly. If you ever stream anything, you'll probably be using x264 through OBS which has the same stability demands as offline encodes, it's just loading the CPU less highly so the MTBF (mean time between failure) will be way higher if it's unstable, but it would still fail


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just like tuning Vcore for your CPU - some need more voltage and some less for a given frequency. XMP is no different - a whole lot of marketing and false expectations for the unwitting.


So it would seem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Video encoders are used regularly. If you ever stream anything, you'll probably be using x264 through OBS which has the same stability demands as offline encodes, it's just loading the CPU less highly so the MTBF (mean time between failure) will be way higher if it's unstable, but it would still fail


Shadowplay all the way man. It's been a long time since I've used anything else.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Shadowplay all the way man. It's been a long time since I've used anything else.


NVENC (used in shadowplay and OBS) is really really nice*, especially on the 2'nd gen Maxwell GPU's - but it still needs something like 1.5x more bitrate for the same quality as x264, and even then has some encoding artifacts that are not completely eliminated.

*a lot of the reason i got a 770 then a 980, getting NVENC and then upgrading it to be ~2x faster

I still value CPU encoding performance, and since it's an example of a real world program and not a crazy synthetic i think there's no excuse not to be stable there.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks. Xeon E3-1230v5 here I come


Just make sure those Xeon's dont lock down the base clock. Intel might be pulling a dirty trick by preventing any changes to the bclk on locked multiplier models.
i wanted to do the same thing with getting a xeon, but a few people warned me Intel might try that. I dont think anyone yet has confirmed whether it is fully locked down or if it has baseclock access.


----------



## [email protected]

BCLK is locked from excessive change on the multiplier locked CPUs - a built-in feature Intel named "BCLK Governator" prevents necessary adjustments for significant OC. No way to override it. We tried.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BCLK is locked from excessive change on the multiplier locked CPUs - a built-in feature Intel named "BCLK Governator" prevents necessary adjustments for significant OC. No way to override it. We tried.


R.I.P. Xeon dream.


----------



## Ronarch

The core voltage in BIOS is set manual 1.345v.
So even when idle, VID stays low at 0.788v but CPU Vcore remains at 1.344v.
Is it something good or bad?. Should I set the core voltage in BIOS to be offset or adaptive mode?
Using lv7, the highest lv for LLC.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> The core voltage in BIOS is set manual 1.345v.
> So even when idle, VID stays low at 0.788v but CPU Vcore remains at 1.344v.
> Is it something good or bad?. Should I set the core voltage in BIOS to be offset or adaptive mode?
> Using lv7, the highest lv for LLC.


Just something to mention with regards to the last point about LLC, be very careful with how high you set it. It can force your Vcore _higher_ than what it's set to in the UEFI. You want to combat VDroop, but going _above_ set voltage is a bad habit (what if you did that at 1.4v?!).


----------



## Ronarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Just something to mention with regards to the last point about LLC, be very careful with how high you set it. It can force your Vcore _higher_ than what it's set to in the UEFI. You want to combat VDroop, but going _above_ set voltage is a bad habit (what if you did that at 1.4v?!).


Ok, thanks for reminding.
So I am not going to set the core voltage higher than 1.35v with the highest level of LLC.
Does it sound safe enough?


----------



## m4x89

Mine is @ 4.6Ghz with 1.26V fixed, in Windows CPU-Z show me 1.28 and during full load IBT go to 1.31

I've keeped the LLC on auto, max temp 60c

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Ok, thanks for reminding.
> So I am not going to set the core voltage higher than 1.35v with the highest level of LLC.
> Does it sound safe enough?


Yeah, just keep it in mind for higher voltages, especially when running Prime. Not sure about everyone else, but for me it's a really easy option to forget/overlook.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronarch*
> 
> Ok, thanks for reminding.
> So I am not going to set the core voltage higher than 1.35v with the highest level of LLC.
> Does it sound safe enough?


I never set LLC at anything above medium, though I prefer low. Honestly all these people setting huge amounts of LLC scares me a bit as people are forgetting about the spikes it gives to the CPU on big load changes. You don't see these spikes in monitor software because the poll time is too slow, but it is there and when you are hammering your CPU with voltage spikes your processor may not last for a lot of years and will eventually start to become unstable at speeds+voltages you used to be able to do fine.
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## AndreK

I'm running now 1 or 2 weeks with 4.6GHz at 1.320 Vcore Adaptive offset auto llc 5
Is it good or bad to run realbench with adaptive vcore?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Overclocking locked i5, i3, and Xeon dreams, RIP in peace.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Overclocking locked i5, i3, and Xeon dreams, RIP in peace.


Rest in peace in peace?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Overclocking locked i5, i3, and Xeon dreams, RIP in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace in peace?
Click to expand...

Rest in RIP in peace in peace.

The overclocking cheap chip to match expensive chip dream is beyond dead.

AMD pls do good with Zen.


----------



## AndreK

Yeah nice contribution to this thread

I made a mistake bij trying to get mij overclock a little bit higher.
I used 4.7GHz and put the core voltage up but i forgot to put it to manual, then i used realbench en got bluescreen.
I put the vcore from 1.32 to 1.34 adaptive so maybe i need to go higher, or realbench is not a good test with adaptive mode.
But i guess it is the voltage, next time i try 1.34 or 1.35 manual.


----------



## mandrix

So are you guys finding that HWINFO is showing accurate vcore with Skylake?
In the past it's always been my go-to program as he updates it almost constantly.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So are you guys finding that HWINFO is showing accurate vcore with Skylake?
> In the past it's always been my go-to program as he updates it almost constantly.


Unless there has been an update in the past week, I believe people have been saying only AIDA64 is currently showing correct vcore.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I never set LLC at anything above medium, though I prefer low. Honestly all these people setting huge amounts of LLC scares me a bit as people are forgetting about the spikes it gives to the CPU on big load changes. You don't see these spikes in monitor software because the poll time is too slow, but it is there and when you are hammering your CPU with voltage spikes your processor may not last for a lot of years and will eventually start to become unstable at speeds+voltages you used to be able to do fine.
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


Yeah, it spikes way too fast for most people to reliably track. I'd rather slowly bring it up only after noticing VDroop, and only when it's actually causing instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreK*
> 
> Yeah nice contribution to this thread
> 
> I made a mistake bij trying to get mij overclock a little bit higher.
> I used 4.7GHz and put the core voltage up but i forgot to put it to manual, then i used realbench en got bluescreen.
> I put the vcore from 1.32 to 1.34 adaptive so maybe i need to go higher, or realbench is not a good test with adaptive mode.
> But i guess it is the voltage, next time i try 1.34 or 1.35 manual.


Someone will probably correct me, but I think that RealBench is fine on adaptive. Having said that, I never use adaptive so I honestly don't know.


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, it spikes way too fast for most people to reliably track. I'd rather slowly bring it up only after noticing VDroop, and only when it's actually causing instability.


Ive found that on my board u turn off the auto voltage with a setting in bios so vid becomes pointless
vid seems to be what the cpu asks for from the voltage regulator but since we are manually setting the voltage vid readings are unimportant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Unless there has been an update in the past week, I believe people have been saying only AIDA64 is currently showing correct vcore.


also seems like adia64 is only showing vid only thing ive seen that is right so far is asus AI suite 3


----------



## Phreec

HWiNFO shows vcore too but it's further down.

As for stressing with adaptive, I've done both my Prime95 27.9 and x264 tests with it enabled.


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Unless there has been an update in the past week, I believe people have been saying only AIDA64 is currently showing correct vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> HWiNFO shows vcore too but it's further down.
> 
> As for stressing with adaptive, I've done both my Prime95 27.9 and x264 tests with it enabled.


hwinfo dosent show me vcore just vid


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> hwinfo dosent show me vcore just vid


For me it's after the Motherboard section.


----------



## Alerean

Good news guys, for anyone who's missed it, Intel has released the official Skylake datasheet. Max voltage is _much_ higher than expected, providing you can keep temps down. You still wouldn't want to push it that high, but there you go.


----------



## shredzy

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Good news guys, for anyone who's missed it, Intel has released the official Skylake datasheet. Max voltage is _much_ higher than expected, providing you can keep temps down. You still wouldn't want to push it that high, but there you go.


Cheers man! Gonna give this a good read.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Cheers man! Gonna give this a good read.


Good luck, it's a long one.


----------



## Phreec

Did I misread or did it really say 1.52 max vcore?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Did I misread or did it really say 1.52 max vcore?


It does indeed. Until someone can sift through the jargon I'd stick to what Asus have recommended for now...It's extremely likely that there's a caveat.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Did I misread or did it really say 1.52 max vcore?


Remember that one of the engineers that designed Skylake said that voltage through the VRMs is higher than what the processor actually gets in the cores. We are not fully sure just what happens in exacting detail just yet, but I suspect we can read about it in the datasheet. I will be looking through the whole thing trying to find out exactly how voltage gets dropped inside the CPU and by how much.

But also remember that this is an entirely new high performance designed process node from Intel. Just because it is a lot smaller does not necessarily mean that voltage tolerances must be lower. Usually that is the case, but the node can be designed to take higher voltages. I also suspect we are getting to the voltage floor of the silicon transistors used in the CPUs. we have been around 0.8v for low frequency and 1.2-1.4v for high frequency for almost a decade now with very little change. Each generation really only seems to be bringing less than a .1v drop in voltage levels.


----------



## Anusha

I'm wondering whether to step into the Skylake universe but have a few questions.

Does Prime 95 still heat up the CPU like it did with Haswell?

What sort of voltages will a thin 120mm AIO water cooler such as the Kraken X31 allow?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Remember that one of the engineers that designed Skylake said that voltage through the VRMs is higher than what the processor actually gets in the cores. We are not fully sure just what happens in exacting detail just yet, but I suspect we can read about it in the datasheet. I will be looking through the whole thing trying to find out exactly how voltage gets dropped inside the CPU and by how much.
> 
> But also remember that this is an entirely new high performance designed process node from Intel. Just because it is a lot smaller does not necessarily mean that voltage tolerances must be lower. Usually that is the case, but the node can be designed to take higher voltages. I also suspect we are getting to the voltage floor of the silicon transistors used in the CPUs. we have been around 0.8v for low frequency and 1.2-1.4v for high frequency for almost a decade now with very little change. Each generation really only seems to be bringing less than a .1v drop in voltage levels.


Forceman tells me that VID is simply what voltage the processor requests, as there is not stock voltage because the voltage is different depending on the load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm wondering whether to step into the Skylake universe but have a few questions.
> 
> Does Prime 95 still heat up the CPU like it did with Haswell?
> 
> What sort of voltages will a thin 120mm AIO water cooler such as the Kraken X31 allow?


Yes, and pretty sure it still matters depending on what version of Prime we're talking about. Roughly I think DC is 8C cooler than Haswell and Skylake is same temperature as DC.

Roughly.

Skip Prime and run the x264 lifestyle and you'll be able to crank out higher voltages. (Well, you know this already.)


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm wondering whether to step into the Skylake universe but have a few questions.
> 
> Does Prime 95 still heat up the CPU like it did with Haswell?
> 
> What sort of voltages will a thin 120mm AIO water cooler such as the Kraken X31 allow?


Any version of Prime will heat up your CPU, although v28 is a lot rougher. I'll echo Darkwizzie and suggest using RealBench and x264, especially if you are using a 120mm AIO. If you find temps to be lower than expected after those tests, then think about giving Prime a go...but really there is no need.


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> For me it's after the Motherboard section.


i had to update to the beta version


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> i had to update to the beta version


Ah nice, didn't realize there was a beta version out with proper skylake monitoring.








Showing what I can only assume is correct vcore now. (1.488 to 1.504)


----------



## BoredErica

Skylake's a new release, gotta download the beta versions of course. Every time I open up Hwinfo it's nagging me to updare.


----------



## Z0eff

Does anyone happen to know why this "ASUS EC" is using so much CPU resources? I got a popup saying it might and just quickly testing it by disabling it made HWiNFO go from ~13% CPU usage to ~1%.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why this "ASUS EC" is using so much CPU resources? I got a popup saying it might and just quickly testing it by disabling it made HWiNFO go from ~13% CPU usage to ~1%.


Be curious what Raja has to say about this. Personally I would use as few Asus software as possible, so I'd disable it. It's using up cycles even when HWinfo is off right? I got an Asus board too, so I can probably see for myself.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Be curious what Raja has to say about this. Personally I would use as few Asus software as possible, so I'd disable it. It's using up cycles even when HWinfo is off right? I got an Asus board too, so I can probably see for myself.


Honestly he doesn't seem to give very detailed information about much.

Why would it use up cycles even when HWiNFO isn't active?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Honestly he doesn't seem to give very detailed information about much.
> 
> Why would it use up cycles even when HWiNFO isn't active?


It's Asus' own sensor software right? Seems possible it would be on all the time.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Unless there has been an update in the past week, I believe people have been saying only AIDA64 is currently showing correct vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> i had to update to the beta version


Good news. I figured it would happen as he's always working on it. (HWINFO)


----------



## mandrix

Here is an article by Der8auer (if it hasn't been brought up already) titled "Skylake - Overclocking - Power Consumption and Voltage Scaling "
http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Here is an article by Der8auer (if it hasn't been brought up already) titled "Skylake - Overclocking - Power Consumption and Voltage Scaling "
> http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/


People keep bringing that guide up, lol. I'm going to try doing power consumption tests of my own with the Kill-a-watt tester. Will go back and check that guide again once the chip is in my system.

Found it funny that all these power saving stuff saves so little power. And it's not going to lengthen the life of the CPU either - seems all in all pointless to me. Plus, last I checked for Haswell, C states caused small decrease in IO performance.

My biggest gripe is that I can't alter the temperature of my CPU at will, otherwise I can doublecheck the guy's 85C findings... and see how temperature/voltage scaling is linked. I could use a hotter test, but of course that's not fair because that's a different test. Jeeze, I could use far too little thermal paste on purpose to up my temperatures on purpose, but... :S


----------



## mandrix

Yeah...I was interested more just to see how his cpu scaled V vs OC than any power savings.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's Asus' own sensor software right? Seems possible it would be on all the time.


No, from what I can tell it's something on my ASUS motherboard that the newer version of HWiNFO detected. See picture:


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Forceman tells me that VID is simply what voltage the processor requests, as there is not stock voltage because the voltage is different depending on the load.


Each performance state of the CPU requests it's own voltage that is true (turbo speed, regular speed, middle speed in the 2GHz range, and low speed in the 1GHz range, 4 p states each requesting their own voltage for that level). But wouldn't the voltage the CPU requests for it's highest speed out of the box mean that that is the default voltage the processor requests...?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Each performance state of the CPU requests it's own voltage that is true (turbo speed, regular speed, middle speed in the 2GHz range, and low speed in the 1GHz range, 4 p states each requesting their own voltage for that level). But wouldn't the voltage the CPU requests for it's highest speed out of the box mean that that is the default voltage the processor requests...?


Not fully convinced either way. Honestly, probably best if you discussed it with Forceman, otherwise I'm just going to be the messenger boy.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not fully convinced either way. Honestly, probably best if you discussed it with Forceman, otherwise I'm just going to be the messenger boy.


Who is Forceman?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Who is Forceman?


Oh yeah, just realized I randomly brought that up without explaining. I PM'ed him and asked him some questions. I figured that he'd know better than I about these things.

Quote:


> In simple terms, the VID is the voltage the chip is requesting that the voltage regulator supply it with, or the voltage the chip wants to run at. It will vary based on frequency, load, and temperature.
> 
> The VID data is stored in the CPU and will vary for each CPU, so in essence it is the stock voltage for that particular chip, at any given use case. Because it varies so much now (in older chips like Pentium 4s it did not), the constant discussion is how to measure it. Some people say to measure it in the BIOS, or with all C-states off, or under load in Windows, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure why so many people want to know the VID of the chip, given that it is so variable and ever-changing now - in older days it was a more reliable indicator of overclocking potential, but I think that correlation is less pronounced now. It was also more of a factor when people used offset voltage (since knowing the VID is needed to compute the desired offset) but now that most everyone avoids offset it isn't really important. My personal take on it is that, if you want to compare VIDs of different chips, it should be done under full load in Windows, since that would arguably be the highest value, and the one not influenced by power saving features.
> 
> On a side note, for Haswell processors the VID that Intel uses is the voltage supplied from the motherboard to the FIVR (and ranges from 1.5V to 1.86V), not the actual voltage that the CPU is using, like it was on older chips (on Ivy Bridge the range was 0.25V to 1.52V).
> 
> You can see the VID in the CPU datasheet (Vol 1) available on the Intel website. Here's Haswell:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
> 
> And Ivy:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


Quote:


> There really is no "stock" VID anymore, since it varies under load and freq. In the old days (like C2Q - or maybe it was even earlier than that) there was a single VID for the chip.
> 
> I think part of the problem with Haswell is that it may not be possible to get an accurate reading of what the VID is, since what Intel calls the VID for Haswell chips is actually for the input voltage. I don't know where HWInfo is getting the voltage it lists as VID.


----------



## Patmeister

I just did my first stress test using x264.

BIOS Setting:
I Disabled Intel's Turbo Boost and manually set BCLK to 100 Mhz
Multiplier: 42
XMP: Disabled (Default 2133 Mhz)
Vcore: 1.225 V



During the stress test, Core Voltage reading on XTU was 1.255 V whilst CPU-Z and HWMonitor reads 1.58+

AIDA64 and HWInfo64 seemed to have similar readings to XTU.

I read that the set Vcore in the BIOS may not correspond to the actual core voltage during stress test.

My question is, if I want to increase the multiplier to 43, should I set the Vcore (in BIOS) to 1.260 or 1.230 (assuming I am doing 0.005 V increments)?

Thanks in advance for the feedback!

P/s: Also, if anyone of you are using a Gigabyte Motherboard, would you mind sharing your BIOS settings (like what should be on/off). I find that the Gaming-3 BIOS has limited settings like I can only have the LLC level to Auto.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patmeister*
> 
> I just did my first stress test using x264.
> 
> BIOS Setting:
> I Disabled Intel's Turbo Boost and manually set BCLK to 100 Mhz
> Multiplier: 42
> XMP: Disabled (Default 2133 Mhz)
> Vcore: 1.225 V
> 
> 
> 
> During the stress test, Core Voltage reading on XTU was 1.255 V whilst CPU-Z and HWMonitor reads 1.58+
> 
> AIDA64 and HWInfo64 seemed to have similar readings to XTU.
> 
> I read that the set Vcore in the BIOS may not correspond to the actual core voltage during stress test.
> 
> My question is, if I want to increase the multiplier to 43, should I set the Vcore (in BIOS) to 1.260 or 1.230 (assuming I am doing 0.005 V increments)?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback!
> 
> P/s: Also, if anyone of you are using a Gigabyte Motherboard, would you mind sharing your BIOS settings (like what should be on/off). I find that the Gaming-3 BIOS has limited settings like I can only have the LLC level to Auto.


Wuss !









Just increase the multiplier until it wont boot, then add some voltage and see if it's stable in stress tests.

No need to run a stress test everytime you bump the multiplier.

Also adding 0.005V everytime is gonna be time consuming. Do 0.05V or 0.1V increments instead.


----------



## agung79

Hello all..
My new rig :
6700k
Msi z170a m7 bios ver 1.5
Corsair xmp 3200 2x8gb

My ram only running at 2xxxmhz in default due to msi m7 can not run xmp profile for this ram, maybe need new bios, but can running 3000 manually.

Cooling setup
Rad ek xt 360
Rad ek pe 360
Rad ek xtx 360
Rad ek xt 420
Rad ek xt 140
Res 250
pump 2xd5
Ek supremacy
Ek hwboot vga universal 2x

At 1.485vcore n using Cinebench n ibt avx temp 30cdeg to 90cdeg
At idle vcore 1.48xvcore
At stress test only 1.44xvcore to 1.45xvcore

I just change multiper n ring multiper and vcore.

With that cooling setup that I have, is that normal.... (stock clock 30cdeg to 54cdeg, 4.4ghz 1.25vcore 30cdeg to 64cdeg)
And about vcore... with my mobo, how to minimise vdroop (no llc maybe)
And on andvance cpu set, if I set disable on intel adaptive thermal monitor is safe?

Edit.... this cooling setup can running 9730 5ghz 1.53vcore 68cdeg max temp...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Your temp is fine. Intel runs at much higher temperature.

You seem to have way more radiator than nessesary though


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Hello all..
> My new rig :
> 6700k
> Msi z170a m7 bios ver 1.5
> Corsair xmp 3200 2x8gb
> 
> My ram only running at 2xxxmhz in default due to msi m7 can not run xmp profile for this ram, maybe need new bios, but can running 3000 manually.
> 
> Cooling setup
> Rad ek xt 360
> Rad ek pe 360
> Rad ek xtx 360
> Rad ek xt 420
> Rad ek xt 140
> Res 250
> pump 2xd5
> Ek supremacy
> Ek hwboot vga universal 2x
> 
> At 1.485vcore n using Cinebench n ibt avx temp 30cdeg to 90cdeg
> At idle vcore 1.48xvcore
> At stress test only 1.44xvcore to 1.45xvcore
> 
> I just change multiper n ring multiper and vcore.
> 
> With that cooling setup that I have, is that normal.... (stock clock 30cdeg to 54cdeg, 4.4ghz 1.25vcore 30cdeg to 64cdeg)
> And about vcore... with my mobo, how to minimise vdroop (no llc maybe)
> And on andvance cpu set, if I set disable on intel adaptive thermal monitor is safe?
> 
> Edit.... this cooling setup can running 9730 5ghz 1.53vcore 68cdeg max temp...


AMD's temp is the CPU package temp, not the internal core temperature. AMD does not have temp sensors inside the cores. Intel is actually the internal core temperature.

Still, 90c is pretty high IMO for that cooling loop. Most likely your IHS is not making good contact as is a common problem. I bet if you delid and use CLU on the die you will drop around 18-20 degrees on your load temperature.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> AMD's temp is the CPU package temp, not the internal core temperature. AMD does not have temp sensors inside the cores. Intel is actually the internal core temperature.
> 
> Still, 90c is pretty high IMO for that cooling loop. Most likely your IHS is not making good contact as is a common problem. I bet if you delid and use CLU on the die you will drop around 18-20 degrees on your load temperature.


And about my mobo ? I there setting to minimise vdroop?

And delid using razor or the other one method, which one is more safety. ...? And what's CLU, if using pk3 inside processor cover, do you think will drop aroung 18cdeg?

Edit... ihs is not making good contact??? How come?
So if I delid are still good using ihs n pk3 inside ihs?
Or have to be naked?

Sorry. .. This is my first time using intel after twenty years. ...

edit my ss


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Your temp is fine. Intel runs at much higher temperature.
> 
> You seem to have way more radiator than nessesary though










but it works when using my las 5 ghz rig...


----------



## AndreK

Tonight i got:
4.7 @ 1.350 Vcore - 1.376V Corevid (in AI Suite/CPU-Z) LLC 5

I was trying 4.8 @ 1,40 Vcore - 1,408 Corevid LLC5 but only can run 3 times cinebench.
Later i try to change other settings to get 4.8 running.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> And about my mobo ? I there setting to minimise vdroop?
> 
> And delid using razor or the other one method, which one is more safety. ...? And what's CLU, if using pk3 inside processor cover, do you think will drop aroung 18cdeg?
> 
> Edit... ihs is not making good contact??? How come?
> So if I delid are still good using ihs n pk3 inside ihs?
> Or have to be naked?
> 
> Sorry. .. This is my first time using intel after twenty years. ...
> 
> edit my ss


Your motherboard needs to have a setting to adjust load line calibration to minimize vdroop. I would not recommend going over medium levels of LLC though.

To delid you can use the vise method or a razor blade, just be very careful either way. Watch a lot of videos of people delidding their 6600K and 6700K processors to get a good idea of what you are doing. You CAN kill the processor this way, so do it at your own risk.

If you do delid, use a good quality thermal material to replace Intel's crap stuff. CoolLabratory Liquid Ultra is the best because it is liquid metal. It is something like 4x better at heat transfer than any normal paste material can ever be. If you do not want to use liquid metal for some reason, or cannot buy it anywhere, then try to get some Thermal Grizzly Cryonaut paste. The reason the delid works so well is because the silicon adhesive Intel uses to glue the IHS to the processor is too thick on many processors, leaving a lot of space between the die and IHS. By delidding the processor, you remove this adhesive and the IHS makes proper contact with the die. You can put the IHS back on (99% of people who delid put the IHS back on). If you want you can use some new silicon adhesive to glue the IHS back in place once you re-do it, or you can just leave it loose. Just remember to be careful if you ever remove the CPU from the MB after that because it is easy to forget you have an IHS that will fall off if you dont hold it.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Your motherboard needs to have a setting to adjust load line calibration to minimize vdroop. I would not recommend going over medium levels of LLC though.
> 
> To delid you can use the vise method or a razor blade, just be very careful either way. Watch a lot of videos of people delidding their 6600K and 6700K processors to get a good idea of what you are doing. You CAN kill the processor this way, so do it at your own risk.
> 
> If you do delid, use a good quality thermal material to replace Intel's crap stuff. CoolLabratory Liquid Ultra is the best because it is liquid metal. It is something like 4x better at heat transfer than any normal paste material can ever be. If you do not want to use liquid metal for some reason, or cannot buy it anywhere, then try to get some Thermal Grizzly Cryonaut paste. The reason the delid works so well is because the silicon adhesive Intel uses to glue the IHS to the processor is too thick on many processors, leaving a lot of space between the die and IHS. By delidding the processor, you remove this adhesive and the IHS makes proper contact with the die. You can put the IHS back on (99% of people who delid put the IHS back on). If you want you can use some new silicon adhesive to glue the IHS back in place once you re-do it, or you can just leave it loose. Just remember to be careful if you ever remove the CPU from the MB after that because it is easy to forget you have an IHS that will fall off if you dont hold it.


Dont find yet where is the llc on bios or don't have yet...
Bios already updated 1.5.... but.... still no llc...
And can't run 3200 xmp 2x8ghz...

Thanks n starting watching delided video... n I prefer razor methode... thin pcb...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

You gotta check under advanced CPU power or something like that.

It's highly unlikely that a Z series mobo don't have LLC control.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Each performance state of the CPU requests it's own voltage that is true (turbo speed, regular speed, middle speed in the 2GHz range, and low speed in the 1GHz range, 4 p states each requesting their own voltage for that level). But wouldn't the voltage the CPU requests for it's highest speed out of the box mean that that is the default voltage the processor requests...?


Yes the voltage the CPU request for its highest stock frequency would display the highest VID but the voltage the CPU is requesting (VID) is completely different then what is actually being used by the CPU (CPU-z)

Unless its different with Skylake, I can tell you that there is not much reason to pay attention to VID. Even if you are stressing the CPU at stock, it would most likely be better to view the voltage displayed in CPU-z rather then VID.

This is my prime stable OC for my 2500k using offset+turbo, C1e and speedstep enabled. You can see how VID is no where close to my stable voltages.

Idle:


Full load:


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes the voltage the CPU request for its highest stock frequency would display the highest VID but the voltage the CPU is requesting (VID) is completely different then what is actually being used by the CPU (CPU-z)
> 
> Unless its different with Skylake, I can tell you that there is not much reason to pay attention to VID. Even if you are stressing the CPU at stock, it would most likely be better to view the voltage displayed in CPU-z rather then VID.
> 
> This is my prime stable OC for my 2500k using offset+turbo, C1e and speedstep enabled. You can see how VID is no where close to my stable voltages.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Full load:


Yes I know we care about vcore for the stable OC voltage. The debate is what the definition of VID is, not that VID is the final OC voltage

I already got confirmation from elsewhere that my thoughts on VID are correct, so the debate is mostly over. But as you said, the VID doesnt matter too much, it just tends to help show a bit better averages for what sort of average OCs people get from various stock VID ranges. But we need a much larger sample size for it to be of real use. And a definition on what is being listed as VID needs to be settled on first


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Yes I know we care about vcore for the stable OC voltage. The debate is what the definition of VID is, not that VID is the final OC voltage
> 
> I already got confirmation from elsewhere that my thoughts on VID are correct, so the debate is mostly over. But as you said, the VID doesnt matter too much, it just tends to help show a bit better averages for what sort of average OCs people get from various stock VID ranges. But we need a much larger sample size for it to be of real use. And a definition on what is being listed as VID needs to be settled on first


Im not saying that its the final OC voltage, VID is what Vcore the CPU thinks it will need at X multiplier.

As you can see from my screenshots, its not really a good judge of anything as its pretty much worthless. The difference between the requested vcore at 4.6ghz and the actual stable vcore is 1.5v lol

Overall you should just focus on what is displayed in CPU-z


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Yes I know we care about vcore for the stable OC voltage. The debate is what the definition of VID is, not that VID is the final OC voltage
> 
> I already got confirmation from elsewhere that my thoughts on VID are correct, so the debate is mostly over. But as you said, the VID doesnt matter too much, it just tends to help show a bit better averages for what sort of average OCs people get from various stock VID ranges. But we need a much larger sample size for it to be of real use. And a definition on what is being listed as VID needs to be settled on first


This whole VID vs Vcore thing has been confusing as ****, so it's nice to see some concrete explanations.


----------



## Alyjen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I went with the Asus Hero.
> 
> I should make a note about Ripjaw 4 vs Ripjaw 5 ram, which is what the mixup was about. Turns out there's a bundle deal, took advantage of that, have to reject a package today, got another coming in soon. I haven't been active enough in my own thread so far, but once I get my CPU that will change big time.


can you point difference between IV and V? I've got IV because it was cheapest 3000MHz DDR4 memory available where I live


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alyjen*
> 
> can you point difference between IV and V? I've got IV because it was cheapest 3000MHz DDR4 memory available where I live


One of the folks on the ram overclocking thread said that the 4 kit might require more voltage to operate at a given overclock. (XMP being technically an overclock.) The 4 was out in the days of x99, the 5 is supposedly Skylake ready. Although even then there are some people with problems running XMP. Gskills says it's the motherboard UEFI that needs catching up, Raja saying that it's just a matter of luck.

I grabbed a 5 combo with mobo, ended up being cheaper.

Hmm, now I think of this, this is info that should be in the OP.

And speaking of which, my mobo comes tomorrow. Yay! Finally can get started.


----------



## Alyjen

Guess my mobo can handle it fine then, I'm running with XMP profile without modifications since day 0 without any issues. Also I only took 2x4GB kit on purpose, so I may replace them with 2x8 set one day without loosing much.

Good luck with new set!


----------



## Ronarch

Now with core voltage set to offset mode with -0.08v. and LLC set lv.2 (max lv.7), the idle voltage is around 0.72-0.78 (0.8Ghz).
When it loads, the voltage raise to 1.35-1.42 (4.55Ghz, 101 x 45).

Is the difference too big to be not good?
I think I read somewhere someone said it's not good if the voltage fluctuates too much.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Still, 90c is pretty high IMO for that cooling loop. Most likely your IHS is not making good contact as is a common problem. I bet if you delid and use CLU on the die you will drop around 18-20 degrees on your load temperature.


Those temperatures are expected, since he said it was for an avx2 synthetic (linpack). They get ~40c hotter than some other 100% CPU loads at the same voltage, at least on Haswell.

Piledriver does not get high performance with avx and does not support avx2, so it does not see the elevated power draws and temperatures that go along with that in synthetic tests of them. For reference, Haswell @4ghz is ~210gflops, a 9370 is around a quarter to half of that IIRC. Skylake is probably a bit faster than Haswell.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Man, if you charted it, the average clocks will be more reflective of the actual average.
> 
> In other news, due to some ram complications I am expecting the mobo and ram to ship Tuesday or Wednesday. Once I get my chip, THEN I can start working on the guide for reals.


looking forward to your wisdom


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And speaking of which, my mobo comes tomorrow. Yay! Finally can get started.


I hope you'll get a decent chip Wizzie. Don't want to see you lose your enthusiasm.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And speaking of which, my mobo comes tomorrow. Yay! Finally can get started.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you'll get a decent chip Wizzie. Don't want to see you lose your enthusiasm.
Click to expand...

He has a binned 4.8Ghz 1.4V i5


----------



## zinjos

Hi all, I'm a newbie here and looking forward to posting my oc results after a bit more scraping at the bottom of the barrel. Has anyone noticed a thermal barrier around 85-90c mainly prime failing on whatever core hits that temp. I am at 4.6 stable 1.325v but like most of us Need more. I can boot into windows and take screen shots at 5ghz @1.45v but not stable. I am hoping 4.8 stable is achievable.

A few notes
cooling is custom water
cpu delidded and using some rubbish deep cool z3 till some thermal Grizzly turns up.


----------



## Cyro999

Siliconlottery, for those who don't want their dreams to be dreams


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Hi all, I'm a newbie here and looking forward to posting my oc results after a bit more scraping at the bottom of the barrel. Has anyone noticed a thermal barrier around 85-90c mainly prime failing on whatever core hits that temp. I am at 4.6 stable 1.325v but like most of us Need more. I can boot into windows and take screen shots at 5ghz @1.45v but not stable. I am hoping 4.8 stable is achievable.
> 
> A few notes
> cooling is custom water
> cpu delidded and using some rubbish deep cool z3 till some thermal Grizzly turns up.


Hey,

There is an overclocking guide out there that notes inability to be stable past 85C. Perhaps you are helping prove that guide correct. Are you sure you want to stay on Prime? If you are using v28, consider dropping to v27.9, or even another test altogether.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I hope you'll get a decent chip Wizzie. Don't want to see you lose your enthusiasm.


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> looking forward to your wisdom


Me too









In truth I don't even know that much. Haswell guide was my first attempt at overclocking in the bios/uefi. I just hung in there and took the time to test things, and it turned out very well for me.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> He has a binned 4.8Ghz 1.4V i5


no u n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Siliconlottery, for those who don't want their dreams to be dreams


This needs to be the new official slogan for Siliconlottery!

I've already spent a long time benchmarking Haswell for IPC comparison with Skylake, from chess to other more obscure tests.


----------



## shredzy

Tomorrow night I shall be playing around with my new 6700K







shall let you know how it goes.


----------



## zinjos

Ill try occt at 4.8. I can run cine, 3dmark ,pcmark, benchmark @ 4.8 but prime after 20-30min 1 or 2 cores will bounce 85-90c and i get errors on thos cores. More volts seems solve this problem when you are at the lower end of the scale. but at the upper end for me at least it seems to be heat. 1.45v making around 125watts in hwmoniter.


----------



## Strife21

So my overclock testing on my i5-6600k is wrapping up. Pretty much settled on:

4.6ghz @1.32v (adaptive)
4200mhz cache
15-15-15-35 - 1.36v 3000mhz memory
LLC = level 5

I feel like I could push the chip further but don't really see a need to do so at this point.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So my overclock testing on my i5-6600k is wrapping up. Pretty much settled on:
> 
> 4.6ghz @1.32v (adaptive)
> 4200mhz cache
> 15-15-15-35 - 1.36v 3000mhz memory
> LLC = level 5
> 
> I feel like I could push the chip further but don't really see a need to do so at this point.


Hey, would you mind filling this form out?

*Username:*
*CPU Model:*
*Base Clock:*
*Core Multiplier:*
*Core Frequency:*
*Cache Frequency:*
*CPU VID:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS.
*Vcore:* This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
*Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
*Stability Test:* Any test is OK, synthetic or not. IF YOU DO NOT LIST HOW LONG THE TEST IS RUN YOU WILL MAKE ME CRY.
*Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box or on the CPU IHS.
*Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
*Ram Voltage: *If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
*Motherboard:* Optional, but nice information to have.
*LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO
*Misc Comments: *Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, would you mind filling this form out?
> 
> *Username:*
> *CPU Model:*
> *Base Clock:*
> *Core Multiplier:*
> *Core Frequency:*
> *Cache Frequency:*
> *CPU VID:* _This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS._
> *Vcore:* _This is the CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing._
> *Cooling Solution:* _If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not._
> *Stability Test:*_ Any test is OK, synthetic or not. IF YOU DO NOT LIST HOW LONG THE TEST IS RUN YOU WILL MAKE ME CRY._
> *Batch Number:* _What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box or on the CPU IHS._
> *Ram Speed:* _State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)_
> *Ram Voltage: *_If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here._
> *Motherboard:* _Optional, but nice information to have._
> *LLC Setting:* _If you didn't change default, say AUTO_
> *Misc Comments: *_Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?_


Not at all should I private msg the info to you?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Not at all should I private msg the info to you?


Nah, best keep Skylake stuff in this thread instead of my PM box.


----------



## Strife21

Username: Strife21
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4200
CPU VID: 1.32v
Vcore: 1.328v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX w/ x2 Noctua NF-F12 in pull
Stability Test: Realbench 2.41 for 6.5 hours
Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L524B277
Ram Speed: State the frequency and timings (3000 15-15-15-35)
Ram Voltage: 1.36v
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Needed to use Tweak "Mode 1" in bios dram timings page to get memory stable at rated speeds. Maximum temp 62 degrees with a 25 degree ambient


----------



## SavellM

Username: SavellM
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4200
CPU VID: 1.45v
Vcore: 1.411v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H80
Stability Test: Cinebench R15 & 3D Mark, did 3 passes of each.
Batch Number: UK Batch: L525B430
Ram Speed: Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 16-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Asus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: AUTO
Misc Comments: Will delid and run custom wc loop later, still testing for now.


----------



## Alerean

SavellM, that 3DMark score is doing odd things to my body. What temps do you get on the titans?


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> SavellM, that 3DMark score is doing odd things to my body. What temps do you get on the titans?


83c or so...
They aren't hot and haven't been overclocked yet.

They are also using the stock blowers. I will be putting both GPU's and CPU under water in the next few weeks.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> 83c or so...
> They aren't hot and haven't been overclocked yet.
> 
> They are also using the stock blowers. I will be putting both GPU's and CPU under water in the next few weeks.


Yeah it makes a _massive_ difference. I'm using EVGA's hybrid 980 ti right now, and temps are an absolute dream. With a custom loop it'd be even better.


----------



## agung79

after delided... n only using pk3... gain 10 - 15 Cdeg coooler




still need more tweaking







..... n maybe find another mobo with llc... vdroop really bad on this msi m7


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> after delided... n only using pk3... gain 10 - 15 Cdeg coooler
> 
> still need more tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... n maybe find another mobo with llc... vdroop really bad on this msi m7


Nice, that's a surprising result although I don't think PK-3 is much worse than something like GC-Extreme (and it's certainly better than stock). I can't believe that any Z170 board doesn't have LLC settings...have you double checked it's not hidden away somewhere?!


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Nice, that's a surprising result although I don't think PK-3 is much worse than something like GC-Extreme (and it's certainly better than stock). I can't believe that any Z170 board doesn't have LLC settings...have you double checked it's not hidden away somewhere?!


Yup no llc... mine mobo ver 1, don't know others, I hope new bios with llc n works with xmp 3200 release before hero viii available in my place....

N little bit difficult in my place to find clu... and pk3 better than gelid extreme from ek wb... I just find it out a last month... when my gelid gone... ...

Delid with that blade... very easy than I thought. ... but still make me exhausted. ...


----------



## smonkie

Username: Smonkie
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4200
CPU VID: 1.32v
Vcore: 1.376v
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
Stability Test: Cinebench 3 passes, Intel Burn Test 10 passes
Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L524B277
Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.36v
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Delidded 6700K, used Noctua NTH1 between core and IHS. Maybe LCU later.


----------



## smonkie

Delete


----------



## Noshuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Delete


Did it explode 1 minute after posting?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> Did it explode 1 minute after posting?












I meant repeated post.


----------



## BoredErica

Just got the Newegg package.

Man, I'm tired.

Will get to it now.


----------



## yarduatssss

Sorry for asking this here but I can't seem to find new info on this. Does skylake support Z97 mobo's with DDR3? Skylake says it supports DDR4 and DDR3L. I was told several months ago when doing research on a mobo to buy that skylake would be supported on Z97 and that it was one of the benefits of having a Z97 board.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarduatssss*
> 
> Sorry for asking this here but I can't seem to find new info on this. Does skylake support Z97 mobo's with DDR3? Skylake says it supports DDR4 and DDR3L. I was told several months ago when doing research on a mobo to buy that skylake would be supported on Z97 and that it was one of the benefits of having a Z97 board.


No. Broadwell is supported on z97 and that uses DDR3. Skylake uses a different socket entirely.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> He has a binned 4.8Ghz 1.4V i5


I thought he would go for a 6700K this time.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarduatssss*
> 
> Sorry for asking this here but I can't seem to find new info on this. Does skylake support Z97 mobo's with DDR3? Skylake says it supports DDR4 and DDR3L. I was told several months ago when doing research on a mobo to buy that skylake would be supported on Z97 and that it was one of the benefits of having a Z97 board.


As Dark said, no it is not supported. Z97 came out for Haswell, and it also supported the Haswell "refresh" called Devil's Canyon. I believe it was also said to support Broadwell chips, which are the same as Haswell for the most part but shrunk down in size. Whoever told you Skylake would be supported was mistaken about which next gen chip he/she was talking about.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I thought he would go for a 6700K this time.


The 6700k won't be in stock in SiliconLottery for another week at the very least and I wanted to get the guide in already. Plus, I don't really use hyperthreading. Chess actually could do worse on it. A 4.8ghz chip for $300 is very cheap, I felt lucky to be able to grab it when I did. If there's a 4.9 or 5.0 6700k then I might buy that later down the road.


----------



## yarduatssss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No. Broadwell is supported on z97 and that uses DDR3. Skylake uses a different socket entirely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> As Dark said, no it is not supported. Z97 came out for Haswell, and it also supported the Haswell "refresh" called Devil's Canyon. I believe it was also said to support Broadwell chips, which are the same as Haswell for the most part but shrunk down in size. Whoever told you Skylake would be supported was mistaken about which next gen chip he/she was talking about.


Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be upgrading in a year then to skylake. It seems to have quite the fps boost in games.


----------



## stevevace2

Username: Steveace2
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4700
Manual voltage set in bios: 1.41
Vcore: 1.424 LLC 5
Cooling Solution: custom loop
Stability Test: x264 4 loops and 1050 cinebench run
Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L527B622
Ram Speed: 3200 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro gaming
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Delidded 6700K, used AS5 between core and IHS. CLU later. max core temp 78c


----------



## BoredErica

I'll chart you guys later today, busy working my camera and installing hardware.









Just fixed my camera... shutter speed should be 1/60 for 60fps video I guess.









Well, I'm back in business now.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *yarduatssss*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll be upgrading in a year then to skylake. It seems to have quite the fps boost in games.


Depends on the game of course. Going from regular old CPU to a binned Skylake (honestly, 4.8ghz 6600k for $300? If you pay tax on retail, it's like playing extra $35 for 4.8ghz binning or thereabouts) can have large boosts in CPU bottlenecked situations... I've been going through and benchmarking CPU bottlenecked things like games last night, can't wait to re-benchmark them on new hardware!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If there's a 4.9 or 5.0 6700k then I might buy that later down the road.


Yeah, I'm still holding out on the 6700k. I'm hoping they'll get an insane 4.9 or 5.0 chip sooner rather than later, but honestly 4.8GHz is fine for me. It could be a while before there's enough stock to be more picky.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea I'm planning on picking up a 6700k here really soon if they are available


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

hype


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still holding out on the 6700k. I'm hoping they'll get an insane 4.9 or 5.0 chip sooner rather than later, but honestly 4.8GHz is fine for me. It could be a while before there's enough stock to be more picky.


Yea, because SiliconLottery doesn't price gouge, it's first come first serve, and there I was being offered guaranteed 4.8ghz right then and there from refreshing their page at 3 in the morning, so I took it.

My camera ran out of batteries, so I'm eating dinner while it's recharging super slowly. Lil' dinner break.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still holding out on the 6700k. I'm hoping they'll get an insane 4.9 or 5.0 chip sooner rather than later, but honestly 4.8GHz is fine for me. It could be a while before there's enough stock to be more picky.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, because SiliconLottery doesn't price gouge, it's first come first serve, and there I was being offered guaranteed 4.8ghz right then and there from refreshing their page at 3 in the morning, so I took it.
> 
> My camera ran out of batteries, so I'm eating dinner while it's recharging super slowly. Lil' dinner break.
Click to expand...

What games you've got? Can you try runing something like KF2, KSP, or something other mildly CPU intensive games?

Just wondering if I should sell me 3.4Ghz locked 8 core Xeon and get a 5820K or 6700K.

Also, I think KF2 is free on steam right now. Give it a shot if you can and be sure to post setting if you do.


----------



## Anusha

Quick questions

Is DDR4 2400 CL16 not suitable for Skylake?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Why do you think that?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 15-17-17-35


Curious, did you get the same mem kit that I got?

http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15


----------



## stevevace2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Curious, did you get the same mem kit that I got?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3200c15


yeahbut mine are 3000 rated they do 3200 np tho got it from newegg in a bundle but mine are red and i only got 8gigs 2 4gb sticks 70 bucks i think


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> yeahbut mine are 3000 rated they do 3200 np tho got it from newegg in a bundle but mine are red and i only got 8gigs 2 4gb sticks 70 bucks i think


Ah not the same kit then, I got a kit with the exact XMP settings that you're running.


----------



## stevevace2

I just manually set the timing to whats listed xmp kept trying to auto oc my cpu and **** so i just did it up myself pulled timings and voltages off their webzone


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just wondering if I should sell me 3.4Ghz locked 8 core Xeon and get a 5820K or 6700K.


Is your Xeon a bottleneck for your GPU setup? If you are interested in gaming performance you'll get more from the 6700k.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What games you've got? Can you try runing something like KF2, KSP, or something other mildly CPU intensive games?
> 
> Just wondering if I should sell me 3.4Ghz locked 8 core Xeon and get a 5820K or 6700K.
> 
> Also, I think KF2 is free on steam right now. Give it a shot if you can and be sure to post setting if you do.


Oblivion and Skyrim, I tested with that. Mugen can be CPU bottlenecked but without getting into details, testing performance gains is too difficult. I have several tests that will find out a rough figure of IPC gains with Skylake from Haswell, and then just look at the frequency difference and the performance improvement should be forthcoming.

I did 4.1ghz vs 4.4ghz on Skyrim, and in CPU bottlenecked situations the improvement in FPS was a little bit more than the percentage increase in frequency.

If you want me to just do a Skylake performance overview on KF2 or whatnot without comparisons to Haswell, I can do that, but after I'm settled in.

I just booted from my PC, I still have a lot of other work to do.

There are screws and random crap all over my work area, and I still have to fine tune the cable management with zip ties. I want to make a Youtube video, and then I have to work on my guide and chart stuff. gg, not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oblivion and Skyrim, I tested with that. Mugen can be CPU bottlenecked but without getting into details, testing performance gains is too difficult. I have several tests that will find out a rough figure of IPC gains with Skylake from Haswell, and then just look at the frequency difference and the performance improvement should be forthcoming.
> 
> I did 4.1ghz vs 4.4ghz on Skyrim, and in CPU bottlenecked situations the improvement in FPS was a little bit more than the percentage increase in frequency.
> 
> If you want me to just do a Skylake performance overview on KF2 or whatnot without comparisons to Haswell, I can do that, but after I'm settled in.
> 
> I just booted from my PC, I still have a lot of other work to do.
> 
> There are screws and random crap all over my work area, and I still have to fine tune the cable management with zip ties. I want to make a Youtube video, and then I have to work on my guide and chart stuff. gg, not sleeping tonight.


Your sacrifice will be remembered. o7

Now that that's out of the way, GET TO WORK!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oblivion and Skyrim, I tested with that. Mugen can be CPU bottlenecked but without getting into details, testing performance gains is too difficult. I have several tests that will find out a rough figure of IPC gains with Skylake from Haswell, and then just look at the frequency difference and the performance improvement should be forthcoming.
> 
> I did 4.1ghz vs 4.4ghz on Skyrim, and in CPU bottlenecked situations the improvement in FPS was a little bit more than the percentage increase in frequency.
> 
> If you want me to just do a Skylake performance overview on KF2 or whatnot without comparisons to Haswell, I can do that, but after I'm settled in.
> 
> I just booted from my PC, I still have a lot of other work to do.
> 
> There are screws and random crap all over my work area, and I still have to fine tune the cable management with zip ties. I want to make a Youtube video, and then I have to work on my guide and chart stuff. gg, not sleeping tonight.




Open question to those that have a stable 4.8GHz overclock...what kind of power are you guys pulling under load (watts)? Trying to figure out if I can reuse a PSU for my next build.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oblivion and Skyrim, I tested with that. Mugen can be CPU bottlenecked but without getting into details, testing performance gains is too difficult. I have several tests that will find out a rough figure of IPC gains with Skylake from Haswell, and then just look at the frequency difference and the performance improvement should be forthcoming.
> 
> I did 4.1ghz vs 4.4ghz on Skyrim, and in CPU bottlenecked situations the improvement in FPS was a little bit more than the percentage increase in frequency.
> 
> If you want me to just do a Skylake performance overview on KF2 or whatnot without comparisons to Haswell, I can do that, but after I'm settled in.
> 
> I just booted from my PC, I still have a lot of other work to do.
> 
> There are screws and random crap all over my work area, and I still have to fine tune the cable management with zip ties. I want to make a Youtube video, and then I have to work on my guide and chart stuff. gg, not sleeping tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Your sacrifice will be remembered. o7
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, GET TO WORK!


Seconded!!!

This late 6700k adopter is depending on you early adopters to make the late adoption process easy and carefree. Expect this thread to be at least 200 pages by the time I wreak havoc on an ITX skylake build. Thank you in advance. Your sacrifices will ease my pain. So...skip over to 2:30 and listen to Shelley:


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Open question to those that have a stable 4.8GHz overclock...what kind of power are you guys pulling under load (watts)? Trying to figure out if I can reuse a PSU for my next build.


Running my 4.8GHz 6700K at 1.470v with Auto LLC in the UEFI which gives me a vcore of 1.488v to 1.504v when idle and gaming, and 1.520v during an H.264 bench. HWiNFO reports the "CPU Package Power" around 80 watts when gaming, and when doing an H.264 bench it reports around 110 watts.


----------



## HAL900

what is the maximum safe voltage for Skylake 24/7 ?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> what is the maximum safe voltage for Skylake 24/7 ?


Intel and ASUS I think reportedly said 1.520v is the max but I don't know if that's 24/7. I guess I'll find out after a year or two if this thing will last.


----------



## BoredErica

CPU is stuck at 2.9ghz right now? Lol.

Trying to wade through all the stuff to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> CPU is stuck at 2.9ghz right now? Lol.
> 
> Trying to wade through all the stuff to figure out what's going on.


Make sure Turbo is on, from what I can tell some if not all Z170 mobos change the turbo frequencies when you overclock. Besides that... dunno.


----------



## shredzy

Gonna play with my 6700K tonight...hopefully this one is better then my previous!

See some guys here ramping at the cache multi, yous keeping it on auto or manually entering that as it min/max? Probs just gonna leave it on 41x tho.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Gonna play with my 6700K tonight...hopefully this one is better then my previous!
> 
> See some guys here ramping at the cache multi, yous keeping it on auto or manually entering that as it min/max? Probs just gonna leave it on 41x tho.


I just left mine at 41x. I even tried dropping to 40x to see if I could get more stability at lower voltages but I didn't so I went back to the stock 41x.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Make sure Turbo is on, from what I can tell some if not all Z170 mobos change the turbo frequencies when you overclock. Besides that... dunno.


ROG uefi, too many knobs to tweak. Not too impressed with the UEFI so far. Takes a while to load, and takes a while to save settings and exit. I think I got it though.

It's 9pm but I'm already quite tired. In the early morning hours today I was benching Haswell @ 4.1, now I can finally do Skylake at 4.1...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quick questions
> 
> Is DDR4 2400 CL16 not suitable for Skylake?


It's suitable, just like ddr3 1066 c9 is suitable for Haswell. Just grab ~3000c15 if you want RAM that's decent but not amazing. If you care about 100mhz on the CPU, that RAM change is probably more important for many loads.


----------



## BoredErica

Having weird results for IPC testing for chess. Short time control shows 1.56% gain, longer time control shows 4-5% gain clock for clock. The update to my system has changed some settings around on my OS. I wonder if updating Intel Management Driver or a clean Windows install would help. (Bear in mind that my current Windows 10 installation was a clean install from last week.)


----------



## mandrix

Yea! Email from Amazon shows my 6700K has shipped and will be here tomorrow! Glad I went with them instead of all those freaking price gougers.
Got to move my Z97 to my other case and make room for the Z170! lots to do today, glad I don't have anything planned.

Darkwizzie don't you have a Hero motherboard? I hope you wade through all those settings, I might need to contact you, lol, never had an Asus board before.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yea! Email from Amazon shows my 6700K has shipped and will be here tomorrow! Glad I went with them instead of all those freaking price gougers.
> Got to move my Z97 to my other case and make room for the Z170! lots to do today, glad I don't have anything planned.
> 
> Darkwizzie don't you have a Hero motherboard? I hope you wade through all those settings, I might need to contact you, lol, never had an Asus board before.


Yeah, I managed to get an overclock on my 6600k @ 4.1ghz for IPC testing and my ram to XMP (3000 15-15-15).

If I get 4.8ghz or higher on my 6600k, I might just end up being a Siliconlottery shill for the rest of my computing life.

I read the Siliconlottery packing slip more carefully. According to them, delidding has decreased the temps from 68C to 57C. That's 11C drop. Expecting great things, hope I am not let down. Still have more IPC testing to do before I actually go for the overclock though.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I managed to get an overclock on my 6600k @ 4.1ghz for IPC testing and my ram to XMP (3000 15-15-15).
> 
> If I get 4.8ghz or higher on my 6600k, I might just end up being a Siliconlottery shill for the rest of my computing life.
> 
> I read the Siliconlottery packing slip more carefully. According to them, delidding has decreased the temps from 68C to 57C. That's 11C drop. Expecting great things, hope I am not let down. Still have more IPC testing to do before I actually go for the overclock though.


----------



## StrongForce

Just installed my new upgrade yesterday, Asrock Extreme 6 6600k g skill 3200mhz, when I put XMP 2.0 profile in BIOS it won't boot, what do I need to do ? can I only reach that speed by OC'ing CPU ? the voltage is correct 1.35v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just installed my new upgrade yesterday, Asrock Extreme 6 6600k g skill 3200mhz, when I put XMP 2.0 profile in BIOS it won't boot, what do I need to do ? can I only reach that speed by OC'ing CPU ? the voltage is correct 1.35v


Try below XMP settings, try increasing VCCIO/SA a little bit, try 1.38v? Try updating the UEFI.

I'm using Ripjaws V 3000 C15 and I booted no problemo.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Having weird results for IPC testing for chess. Short time control shows 1.56% gain, longer time control shows 4-5% gain clock for clock. The update to my system has changed some settings around on my OS. I wonder if updating Intel Management Driver or a clean Windows install would help. (Bear in mind that my current Windows 10 installation was a clean install from last week.)


I read somewhere that hyperthreading can affect chess benchmarks. I don't know enough about the particular bench you are using but maybe short ls able to be held in the cache?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just installed my new upgrade yesterday, Asrock Extreme 6 6600k g skill 3200mhz, when I put XMP 2.0 profile in BIOS it won't boot, what do I need to do ? can I only reach that speed by OC'ing CPU ? the voltage is correct 1.35v


Your particular CPU might not be capable of running that speed, I've read a few times on this board that raising the VCCIO and/or System Agent Voltage will help which is what you would normally do when overclocking your RAM.

EDIT: Eh, got ninja'd.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I read somewhere that hyperthreading can affect chess benchmarks. I don't know enough about the particular bench you are using but maybe short ls able to be held in the cache?


6600k is not a HT enabled part. So, it's not possible that I had it on when I was benchmarking. (Neither is my old Haswell part, 4670k.)

What hyperthreading does is like... it gives you more cores. But the more cores you use, the higher the overhead which offsets some of the gains. With chess, more real cores is better because the overhead is small enough so that the extra cores are a large improvement. For hyperthreading however, due to the intricacies of the search, the overhead increases dramatically. This means that for 4 core 8 thread CPU, it's doubtful whether HT helps at all. You get a faster "bench", but to put it simply, that higher number is misleading because a lot of that extra speed is wasted. When we benchmark things, I'd assume we should benchmark things in a way that is realistic. Yet when people benchmark CPUs with hyperthreading vs without, they are making a mistake in how they carry out the benchmark.

4C/8T is close enough to 4C/4T (in depth), but I AFAIK 8C/8T >>> 8C/16T for chess.

IPC results are done.



No idea why Skyrim started so much faster. I do know that parts of the loading is CPU bottlenecked (especially before I get to the menu).

Sad to see such small gains at chess with Skylake over Haswell. However, seeing far larger gains in gaming than I anticipated.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I believe my 3.4Ghz 8 core might be a bottleneck. Average FPS was higher than 4.5Ghz G3258. It keeps my fps at 150, but some times FPS drop below 60fps for a few seconds.

@Darkwizzie
If you can, please run KF2 multiplayer on 6 man server at normal difficulty, any map of your choice, at Ultra settings 1080p with variable framerates, set filtering to 16x, use FXAA, and then turn off everything that can't be set to ultra (eg. Light shafts, HBAO, etc).


----------



## BoredErica

So far 4.8ghz overclock is holding stable @ 1.4v. Vcore reading on HWinfo states 1.456v.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I believe my 3.4Ghz 8 core might be a bottleneck. Average FPS was higher than 4.5Ghz G3258. It keeps my fps at 150, but some times FPS drop below 60fps for a few seconds.
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> If you can, please run KF2 multiplayer on 6 man server at normal difficulty, any map of your choice, at Ultra settings 1080p with variable framerates, set filtering to 16x, use FXAA, and then turn off everything that can't be set to ultra (eg. Light shafts, HBAO, etc).


Steam is saying it's selling for $30?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Try 4.9Ghz. At least siliconlottery didn't jip you









And read my pm


----------



## BoredErica

62.1C @ 1.4v at custom x264, Noctua D14, probably dodgy thermal paste application, not bad, not bad.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

That is pretty dam good. You cab probably run P95 no prob.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Just installed my new upgrade yesterday, Asrock Extreme 6 6600k g skill 3200mhz, when I put XMP 2.0 profile in BIOS it won't boot, what do I need to do ? can I only reach that speed by OC'ing CPU ? the voltage is correct 1.35v


Strongforce, you told me that one of my suggestions fixed the issue for you. Which in particular did? Need feedback so I can help other people better.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> That is pretty dam good. You cab probably run P95 no prob.


CEO of SiliconLottery should marry me. We'll bang and make 5ghz chip babies.

inb4banned


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Try below XMP settings, try increasing VCCIO/SA a little bit, try 1.38v? Try updating the UEFI.
> 
> I'm using Ripjaws V 300 C15 and I booted no problemo.


Increasing voltages didn't help, however, with the 1.2 BIOS we got a winner !











Ran a quick Cinebench R15 score 604 it was like 584 before and that's less than my FX [email protected]







Will be nice to see the score OC.. haven't ran a single core cinebench yet

+1 Rep mate ! Didn't thought a new Bios would help with that kind of stuff since those mobos are brand you ! good job

Edit : yea don't worry I was making my post lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Increasing voltages didn't help, however, with the 1.2 BIOS we got a winner !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran a quick Cinebench R15 score 604 it was like 584 before and that's less than my FX [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be nice to see the score OC.. haven't ran a single core cinebench yet
> 
> +1 Rep mate ! Didn't thought a new Bios would help with that kind of stuff since those mobos are brand you ! good job


No problem. With new launches I always look carefully for new UEFI versions. My Asus Hero came with a version of the UEFI that was before Skylake even launched. And maybe we can look forward to even better and more stable UEFI next month.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So far 4.8ghz overclock is holding stable @ 1.4v. Vcore reading on HWinfo states 1.456v.


Wow, not bad!

I'm still a bit hesitant about trying to push my clock higher with more volts. I know Intel said 1.52v is max but I'd rather not be the guinea pig.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No problem. With new launches I always look carefully for new UEFI versions. My Asus Hero came with a version of the UEFI that was before Skylake even launched. And maybe we can look forward to even better and more stable UEFI next month.


You're a smartie.

Will test some stock gaming to see performance and also curious to see temps... then I'll OC that baby

1.52 ? holy, I see you got a Nd-15 that's cool.. so 4.8 on air with an i7, means I might be able to do 4.8 with my d-14... mmh assuming my chip can handle so much of course, but that would be nice, what are your temps on it ? pretty sure the temps on this compared to my FX [email protected] will be frigging low


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So far 4.8ghz overclock is holding stable @ 1.4v. Vcore reading on HWinfo states 1.456v.


Try level 5 LLC so vcore stays closer to that 1.4V, or as mentioned earlier shoot for 4.9.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> CEO of SiliconLottery should marry me. We'll bang and make 5ghz chip babies.


If only it was that simple to get 5GHz chips.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Try level 5 LLC so vcore stays closer to that 1.4V, or as mentioned earlier shoot for 4.9.


Nice tip, I will investigate LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If only it was that simple to get 5GHz chips.


Won't know til' we try, baby.


----------



## IceAero

Welcome me to the club









An early question though. I'm running 4.6 easily @ 1.33 and just ran Prime95 overnight, but I have a high (8 degree) core temp spread at 100% (Core 1 is 77, core 4 is 69). The difference between their 'max' values is only 4 degrees, but they typically rest at least 6 degrees apart.

Is this enough reason to attempt a re-seat? I'm guessing the answer is 'yes', but I thought I did a very good job...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

IceAero, that spread is fine. I had 10C spread on a 4670K even after delidding and use CLP for TIM with multiple reseats.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nice tip, I will investigate LLC.
> 
> Won't know til' we try, baby.


Lol first we'll have to confirm we got a male and a female









Indeed I discovered LLC was key on my FX.. beware of temps though ! all those digi+ settings on my other mobo were nice but each and everyone of them increasing temps according to their claims


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> IceAero, that spread is fine. I had 10C spread on a 4670K even after delidding and use CLP for TIM with multiple reseats.


Thank you! I'll put this out of my mind for now then









Now to see if I can reach 4.8...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Welcome me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early question though. I'm running 4.6 easily @ 1.33 and just ran Prime95 overnight, but I have a high (8 degree) core temp spread at 100% (Core 1 is 77, core 4 is 69). The difference between their 'max' values is only 4 degrees, but they typically rest at least 6 degrees apart.
> 
> Is this enough reason to attempt a re-seat? I'm guessing the answer is 'yes', but I thought I did a very good job...


No, its normal to have a 5c-9c difference between cores. The same thing happens with sandy bridge


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Welcome me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early question though. I'm running 4.6 easily @ 1.33 and just ran Prime95 overnight, but I have a high (8 degree) core temp spread at 100% (Core 1 is 77, core 4 is 69). The difference between their 'max' values is only 4 degrees, but they typically rest at least 6 degrees apart.
> 
> Is this enough reason to attempt a re-seat? I'm guessing the answer is 'yes', but I thought I did a very good job...


You'll most likely find that spread narrows down after a few days or hot cold cycles as the paste settles in to the microscopic gaps. Give it 4-5 days before you decide to re-paste and make sure you leave it off for about half an hour after a stress test a couple of times.

I'm certain nearly all my builds have done this, and then settled down over time.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 62.1C @ 1.4v at custom x264, Noctua D14, probably dodgy thermal paste application, not bad, not bad.


Is that the max core temp or the average of the max core temps (as there will be a delta between each cores)? That's a nice temp if it is the absolute max.


----------



## HAL900

Anusha don,t by silly .This is fake


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Anusha don,t by silly .This is fake


Why would it be fake?

I just remembered he bought a delidded CPU. That explains why the temps are that low. Regular chips won't that cool.


----------



## HAL900

OK Simple let paste OCCT 1 hour AVX


----------



## ktmderf

Hey I'm new to the Skylake overclocking and new to it in general. I have read the guide and learned a lot of great info. I currently have my 6700K at 4.8 ghz with a vcore of 1.325. I've been running a stress test for about the last 12 hours and so far i have no errors. Temps peak at about 78 and average about 74 during the stress test and this is with a H110I gtx cooler. My question is do these temps and voltage seem safe and okay for an everyday overclock? My last question is no matter what program I use either Cpu-Z or Hw Monitor my Vcore voltage always shows around 0.5v and i have it set at 1.325 in the bios. It doesnt make any sense? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I read the Siliconlottery packing slip more carefully. According to them, delidding has decreased the temps from 68C to 57C. That's 11C drop.


This temperature gap would be larger if the initial temperature was higher - the ivy 20c delid gains were being quoted from 80-90c initial temperatures, dropping to the 60's-70's.

If the room temp and you're testing at 65c, that's a 43c delta for the CPU.

If room temp is 17c and you're testing from 90c, that's a 73c delta for CPU - and delid can make a much, much bigger drop. Either way, it'll help a lot - but the absolute drop in degrees celcius will be lower if your initial delta was lower

---
Quote:


> I currently have my 6700K at 4.8 ghz with a vcore of 1.325. I've been running a stress test for about the last 12 hours and so far i have no errors. Temps peak at about 78 and average about 74 during the stress test and this is with a H110I gtx cooler. My question is do these temps and voltage seem safe and okay for an everyday overclock?


- Yes, fine. Your stability might not quite be there yet depending on the test, but you're probably fairly close. Volts and temps seem fine - there's a fair amount of people running 1.35 - 1.42v and stock voltage seems close enough to or even higher than 1.325 in some cases, so it wouldn't scare me. Especially if you wanted to buy the extra intel tuning plan, which you might want to do if you're anxious about hardware (to be 100% sure instead of 95-99% sure)


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If room temp is 17c


wow that is a cold room! You must live up north quite a bit.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> wow that is a cold room! You must live up north quite a bit.


Scotland so we heat the rooms to 17c









5:17pm here on the 3'rd of september and it's 11c outside at the moment


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sad to see such small gains at chess with Skylake over Haswell. However, seeing far larger gains in gaming than I anticipated.


The same result is evident in a lot of benchmarks. A good Skylake chip is looking to be a nice boost in CPU intensive games.


----------



## shredzy

Mmm this new chip is looking good! Got 4 passes of x264 custom till it errored. At 4.7ghz, 1.345v now, 1.344v at load in cpuz, max temp with 1.340v was 68c.

Edit: Did attempt 4.8 but was heading towards the 1.390v range to just get it not to instantly crash in custom x264. 4.7 is still dam good!


----------



## ktmderf

Cool, thank you for the response Cyro999. I didn't know about that intel tuning plan and incase you didn't notice.. yeah I can be a little anxious lol. Mainly just because I'm still learning on what I'm doing. So I may purchase that. I'm still currently running x264 and its on its 135th loop. Settings are 16 threads and normal priority. My temps are just averaging about the same around 76 and will go up to 78. I'm still at the 4.8 ghz with a 1.325 vcore and all I did was adjust the multiplier to 48 and left the base clock and everything else alone. Memory is DDR4 at 3000 mhz. So the temperatures running around 76 to 78 during the test seem okay for the 6700K? Also any ideas on why CPU-Z, Aida64, and HW Monitor are all showing a Vcore around 0.592V?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Mmm this new chip is looking good! Got 4 passes of x264 custom till it errored. At 4.7ghz, 1.345v now, 1.344v at load in cpuz, max temp with 1.340v was 68c.
> 
> Edit: Did attempt 4.8 but was heading towards the 1.390v range to just get it not to instantly crash in custom x264. 4.7 is still dam good!


4.8 would definitely be achievable if you could keep temps down.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Cool, thank you for the response Cyro999. I didn't know about that intel tuning plan and incase you didn't notice.. yeah I can be a little anxious lol. Mainly just because I'm still learning on what I'm doing. So I may purchase that. I'm still currently running x264 and its on its 135th loop. Settings are 16 threads and normal priority. My temps are just averaging about the same around 76 and will go up to 78. I'm still at the 4.8 ghz with a 1.325 vcore and all I did was adjust the multiplier to 48 and left the base clock and everything else alone. Memory is DDR4 at 3000 mhz. So the temperatures running around 76 to 78 during the test seem okay for the 6700K? Also any ideas on why CPU-Z, Aida64, and HW Monitor are all showing a Vcore around 0.592V?


Yea temps are fine. Those programs are just not looking at the right vcore sensor

135 loops isn't really helpful, you'd get a lot more information at that point from testing at different voltages. If you're on 1.325v for example and you lowered to 1.305v and ran 5 loops, that'd tell you a lot more than going from 100 to 105 loops on the same voltage that just passed 100 loops


----------



## BoredErica

4.8/4.5 1.405v passed under 65 loops of custom x264 16 threads (over 6 hours). I consider this overclock to be stable. I tried 4.9 1.405v. Was able to start and run around in Oblivion, but x264 crashed it pretty quickly. Probably will require over 1.45v to stabilize.

Just woke, another day of work for me.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Welcome me to the club


You're welcome!









Quote:


> An early question though. I'm running 4.6 easily @ 1.33 and just ran Prime95 overnight, but I have a high (8 degree) core temp spread at 100% (Core 1 is 77, core 4 is 69). The difference between their 'max' values is only 4 degrees, but they typically rest at least 6 degrees apart.
> 
> Is this enough reason to attempt a re-seat? I'm guessing the answer is 'yes', but I thought I did a very good job...


It's fine.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Indeed I discovered LLC was key on my FX.. beware of temps though ! all those digi+ settings on my other mobo were nice but each and everyone of them increasing temps according to their claims


Seems like LLC now affects vcore. I think ideally we want the Vcore reading under load to be very close to the core voltage we set in the bios (that way, what you set is what you get.) For the ASUS boards that seems to be at about LLC level 5.

Quote:


> Lol first we'll have to confirm we got a male and a female


I'll be whatever he wants me to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is that the max core temp or the average of the max core temps (as there will be a delta between each cores)? That's a nice temp if it is the absolute max.


Average core temps. Absolute maximum was 66C. 6C difference in absolute maximum temperatures from hottest to coldest core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Anusha don,t by silly .This is fake


Are you accusing me of being a liar?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Why would it be fake?
> 
> I just remembered he bought a delidded CPU. That explains why the temps are that low. Regular chips won't that cool.


It's a delidded chip on top of a chip that was already certified for 4.8. Plus, the airflow in my case is very good. With my Haswell chip (which wasn't delidded) I also had relatively cool temps compared to everybody else.

Also please note that the 6600k doesn't have HT. I save again on temperatures because of that.

When I took off my D14 from my 4670k, I saw that the thermal paste application was near perfect, thin layer that covered everything, no more, no less. I dunno if I did as well this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> OK Simple let paste OCCT 1 hour AVX


Don't know what you're saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Hey I'm new to the Skylake overclocking and new to it in general. I have read the guide and learned a lot of great info. I currently have my 6700K at 4.8 ghz with a vcore of 1.325. I've been running a stress test for about the last 12 hours and so far i have no errors. Temps peak at about 78 and average about 74 during the stress test and this is with a H110I gtx cooler. My question is do these temps and voltage seem safe and okay for an everyday overclock? My last question is no matter what program I use either Cpu-Z or Hw Monitor my Vcore voltage always shows around 0.5v and i have it set at 1.325 in the bios. It doesnt make any sense? Thanks for any help.


As the guide states, use HWinfo, the latest beta version. You will get an accurate reading of Vcore (the setting is buried down after a mountain of readings to scroll down a bit).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> The same result is evident in a lot of benchmarks. A good Skylake chip is looking to be a nice boost in CPU intensive games.


All in all I think I got far larger increase in FPS from IPC gains and less gains from overclocking than I originally estimated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Mmm this new chip is looking good! Got 4 passes of x264 custom till it errored. At 4.7ghz, 1.345v now, 1.344v at load in cpuz, max temp with 1.340v was 68c.
> 
> Edit: Did attempt 4.8 but was heading towards the 1.390v range to just get it not to instantly crash in custom x264. 4.7 is still dam good!


Might have to do 1.39v for stable 4.7. Still a respectable chip, and wasn't binned either. Grats. Look forward to charting your overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Cool, thank you for the response Cyro999. I didn't know about that intel tuning plan and incase you didn't notice.. yeah I can be a little anxious lol. Mainly just because I'm still learning on what I'm doing. So I may purchase that. I'm still currently running x264 and its on its 135th loop. Settings are 16 threads and normal priority. My temps are just averaging about the same around 76 and will go up to 78. I'm still at the 4.8 ghz with a 1.325 vcore and all I did was adjust the multiplier to 48 and left the base clock and everything else alone. Memory is DDR4 at 3000 mhz. So the temperatures running around 76 to 78 during the test seem okay for the 6700K? Also any ideas on why CPU-Z, Aida64, and HW Monitor are all showing a Vcore around 0.592V?


The guide talks about Intel Tuning Plan. You've passed x264, 135th loop is in overkill territory. Those temps are OK, a little high.

Stop using CPUZ, Aida64, HW Monitor. As the guide recommends, use the latest version (that means beta version) of HWinfo for all the info and accurate info.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Seems like LLC now affects vcore.


Yes, it does. With IVR design, LCC was on the voltage provided from the motherboard to the CPU (VRIN)

without IVR, the mobo directly provides vcore and it's susceptible to vdroop
Quote:


> I think ideally we want the Vcore reading under load to be very close to the core voltage we set in the bios (that way, what you set is what you get.) For the ASUS boards that seems to be at about LLC level 5.


Yes, but keep in mind that motherboard sensors have historically been inaccurate when dealing with vdroop and LLC. They fail to see very quick dips/spikes that can cause instability or damage. You also get situations like a CPU that has 1.3v set, but it's dipping below that. You add LLC and the vcore sensor now says 1.31 - but when actually measured by a multimeter, it's at 1.35.

That shouldn't really happen with a good quality board AFAIK, but.. it happens. There was even a small family of z77 boards (so fairly recent history, 3 years) that would run at over 1.6v when running 1.4v (bios and in-OS sensor) on your CPU with LLC enabled - and of course, little to no responsibility was taken from that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, it does. With IVR design, LCC was on the voltage provided from the motherboard to the CPU (VRIN)
> 
> without IVR, the mobo directly provides vcore and it's susceptible to vdroop
> Yes, but keep in mind that motherboard sensors have historically been inaccurate when dealing with vdroop and LLC. They fail to see very quick dips/spikes that can cause instability or damage. You also get situations like a CPU that has 1.3v set, but it's dipping below that. You add LLC and the vcore sensor now says 1.31 - but when actually measured by a multimeter, it's at 1.35.
> 
> That shouldn't really happen with a good quality board AFAIK, but.. it happens. There was even a small family of z77 boards (so fairly recent history, 3 years) that would run at over 1.6v when running 1.4v (bios and in-OS sensor) on your CPU with LLC enabled - and of course, little to no responsibility was taken from that.


cupcakes 4 u


----------



## Cyro999

nom


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *AndreK*
> 
> Tonight i got:
> 4.7 @ 1.350 Vcore - 1.376V Corevid (in AI Suite/CPU-Z) LLC 5
> 
> I was trying 4.8 @ 1,40 Vcore - 1,408 Corevid LLC5 but only can run 3 times cinebench.
> Later i try to change other settings to get 4.8 running.


Hope to see you post back with your overclocking results!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Username: Strife21
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> CPU VID: 1.32v
> Vcore: 1.328v
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX w/ x2 Noctua NF-F12 in pull
> Stability Test: Realbench 2.41 for 6.5 hours
> Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L524B277
> Ram Speed: State the frequency and timings (3000 15-15-15-35)
> Ram Voltage: 1.36v
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: Needed to use Tweak "Mode 1" in bios dram timings page to get memory stable at rated speeds. Maximum temp 62 degrees with a 25 degree ambient


You have been charted!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Username: SavellM
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> CPU VID: 1.45v
> Vcore: 1.411v
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H80
> Stability Test: Cinebench R15 & 3D Mark, did 3 passes of each.
> Batch Number: UK Batch: L525B430
> Ram Speed: Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 16-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Asus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Misc Comments: Will delid and run custom wc loop later, still testing for now.


Charted!









Although there is no formal requirement for what is required to be charted, I would appreciate it immensely if you ran custom x264 or something to that effect when all is said and done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> after delided... n only using pk3... gain 10 - 15 Cdeg coooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need more tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... n maybe find another mobo with llc... vdroop really bad on this msi m7


Very nice. I'm glad nothing broke for you. Report back when your overclock is done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Username: Smonkie
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> CPU VID: 1.32v
> Vcore: 1.376v
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
> Stability Test: Cinebench 3 passes, Intel Burn Test 10 passes
> Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L524B277
> Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.36v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: Delidded 6700K, used Noctua NTH1 between core and IHS. Maybe LCU later.


Charted!

As I've asked SavIIM, if possible please consider doing a longer stress test later (IBT isn't a very good stress test, it just raises temps) like custom x264, or something to that effect. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevevace2*
> 
> Username: Steveace2
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4700
> Manual voltage set in bios: 1.41
> Vcore: 1.424 LLC 5
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 4 loops and 1050 cinebench run
> Batch Number: Made in Malaysia L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3200 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro gaming
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: Delidded 6700K, used AS5 between core and IHS. CLU later. max core temp 78c


Charted!

As I've asked the others, please consider doing more runs of x264 to test your overclock. I don't want people getting an average chip to feel bad because a lot of people at getting 4.8 with only a few runs of x264 or IBT. Please do this for the sake of knowledge.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Holy crap I found an awesome deal for i5 and ASUS mobo combo. Canada only: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9805479&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=transactional&utm_campaign=CANLET

ONLY $369 FOR i5 AND ASUS Z170 MOBO









The i5 6600K retails for $329 at the cheapest (NCIX), meanwhile Tiger has the entire combo at $369? Insanity I tell you.

I think I just found the microcenter of Canada.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Holy crap I found an awesome deal for i5 and ASUS mobo combo. Canada only: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9805479&utm_source=EML&utm_medium=transactional&utm_campaign=CANLET
> 
> ONLY $369 FOR i5 AND ASUS Z170 MOBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The i5 6600K retails for $329 at the cheapest (NCIX), meanwhile Tiger has the entire combo at $369? Insanity I tell you.
> 
> I think I just found the microcenter of Canada.


6600k retails for like 250...


----------



## Abovethelaw

Anyone else getting a large temp delta between Core#1 and Core#2? Right now, my core temps are hovering around Core0-67, Core1-71, Core2-63, Core3-65. Thermal Paste issue?

Currently stress testing 4.7 @ 1.328V. Happy so far


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Anyone else getting a large temp delta between Core#1 and Core#2? Right now, my core temps are hovering around Core0-67, Core1-71, Core2-63, Core3-65. Thermal Paste issue?
> 
> Currently stress testing 4.7 @ 1.328V. Happy so far


That looks normal.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That looks normal.


It hovers around a 10C delta between 1 and 2. ASUS' OC guide says thermal paste might be an issue if it's > 10C. Plus 71C with an H240-X at 1.328V seems pretty high to me.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Holy crap I found an awesome deal for i5 and ASUS mobo combo. Canada only: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9805479
> 
> 
> 
> 6600k retails for like 250...
Click to expand...

But Canada.


----------



## shredzy

We'll on 1.370v now for 4.7ghz, had x264 custom bluescreen after 6~ hours on 1.360v







...trying again!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> It hovers around a 10C delta between 1 and 2. ASUS' OC guide says thermal paste might be an issue if it's > 10C. Plus 71C with an H240-X at 1.328V seems pretty high to me.


Core0-67, Core1-71, Core2-63, Core3-65

71-63=8

???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> We'll on 1.370v now for 4.7ghz, had x264 custom bluescreen after 6~ hours on 1.360v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...trying again!


You're close!


----------



## ktmderf

I didn't realize that I was using the wrong program.. My fault and thanks for clarifying that. Right now I'm lowering my Vcore in 0.015v increments and seeing what the lowest stable voltage is. My temps are coming down too so I am glad of that. Right now while running x264 my vcore is at 1.2v and the highest its reached is 1.228v. Average temp is 68.2 max is 76. Do you think running 4 or 5 loops of x264 in between voltage drops is sufficient?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> I didn't realize that I was using the wrong program.. My fault and thanks for clarifying that. Right now I'm lowering my Vcore in 0.015v increments and seeing what the lowest stable voltage is. My temps are coming down too so I am glad of that. Right now while running x264 my vcore is at 1.2v and the highest its reached is 1.228v. Average temp is 68.2 max is 76. Do you think running 4 or 5 loops of x264 in between voltage drops is sufficient?


If you want to be sure an overclock is stable, you're going to have to run x264 custom at 16 threads for a few hours, preferably 5-10 hours for the very final overclock. 4-5 loops will get you in the ballpark.


----------



## ktmderf

Alright thank you. I am going to run this overnight and I will post tomorrow. I feel like I could push this chip a little further only being around 1.3V right now but I don't have much reason to. If my temps were a little lower I maybe would. I am pretty happy with 4.8 ghz. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Core0-67, Core1-71, Core2-63, Core3-65
> 
> 71-63=8


Just one point in time. It generally hovers around 10C differential.

OC Update: Running tests at 1.296V Vcore at 4.7GHz. Shouldn't I be seeing BSODs by now?


----------



## BoredErica

My testing of cache frequency and its effects is now done:



As you can see, decreasing cache by an entire gigahertz has a less impact in general than dropping 100mhz on the core.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Anyone else getting a large temp delta between Core#1 and Core#2? Right now, my core temps are hovering around Core0-67, Core1-71, Core2-63, Core3-65. Thermal Paste issue?
> 
> Currently stress testing 4.7 @ 1.328V. Happy so far


Let the paste settle in for a few days before deciding if you need to change it, also make sure it is switched off at some point for at least half an hour between stress testing. The paste needs the hot/cold cycle to settle.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Let the paste settle in for a few days before deciding if you need to change it, also make sure it is switched off at some point for at least half an hour between stress testing. The paste needs the hot/cold cycle to settle.


I'm using GELID. Don't people rave about no settling time with this stuff? Either way, I think I'm going to re-apply if the temperature doesn't change over the next few days. Also, my fans are setup as pulls, and I'm now thinking it might be more effective as push.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> I'm using GELID. Don't people rave about no settling time with this stuff? Either way, I think I'm going to re-apply if the temperature doesn't change over the next few days. Also, my fans are setup as pulls, and I'm now thinking it might be more effective as push.


I'm using Gelid too, and before that MX4. Both don't require a long burn in period like AS5 but the do both improve after settling. there is a difference.


----------



## TheRacker

Did I get an average to bad 6600k? I have 4.5 @ 1.390 in bios stable, but 4.6 crashes under load at 1.4v. Is going over 1.4v kind of pushing it or is that ok? My temps right now are totally fine.

Also I have no idea how to start the x264 test, what files do I click to get it going? I've tried all the application files and nothing happens. Right now I'm just using realbench, aida64, and prime95.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Scotland so we heat the rooms to 17c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:17pm here on the 3'rd of september and it's 11c outside at the moment


Ok Laddie - peoples temps, many forget ambient room temp
















I am waiting for Eskimo Nells temp, should be interesting when the rig gets built


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Did I get an average to bad 6600k? I have 4.5 @ 1.390 in bios stable, but 4.6 crashes under load at 1.4v. Is going over 1.4v kind of pushing it or is that ok? My temps right now are totally fine.
> 
> Also I have no idea how to start the x264 test, what files do I click to get it going? I've tried all the application files and nothing happens. Right now I'm just using realbench, aida64, and prime95.


There's only 1 file. Correct download link is in OP under stress testing section. (I'd link it, but my computer is running tests and this netbook is super laggy.)


----------



## TheRacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's only 1 file. Correct download link is in OP under stress testing section. (I'd link it, but my computer is running tests and this netbook is super laggy.)


I downloaded it from your link and still have no idea what to do.

The box on the left is what gets downloaded, box on the right is what's in the test folder


----------



## BoredErica

Guys, I am temperature testing Prime and it seems for Skylake, v28.x is as hot as v27.9? v28 is no longer ungodly hot.

Somebody please confirm.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> I downloaded it from your link and still have no idea what to do.
> 
> The box on the left is what gets downloaded, box on the right is what's in the test folder


No no no no, you don't touch the test folder. That's for the program to touch. You go to the folder before that and use the exe there. Should be next to the readme.


----------



## TheRacker

Do I have to use the megasync utility? Because when I open the zip file that downloads from mega without the program I just get the test folder, readme.txt, and the batch file below that. Can't find any .exe files. This is the first time I have not been able to figure out how to run a program that I've downloaded lol.

I'll try downloading it again.

Ok yep no .exe file anywhere from the mega link you provided, just a test folder, readme, and a x264 stability test batch file.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Do I have to use the megasync utility? Because when I open the zip file that downloads from mega without the program I just get the test folder, readme.txt, and the batch file below that. Can't find any .exe files. This is the first time I have not been able to figure out how to run a program that I've downloaded lol.
> 
> I'll try downloading it again.
> 
> Ok yep no .exe file anywhere from the mega link you provided, just a test folder, readme, and a x264 stability test batch file.


I will investigate.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Do I have to use the megasync utility? Because when I open the zip file that downloads from mega without the program I just get the test folder, readme.txt, and the batch file below that. Can't find any .exe files. This is the first time I have not been able to figure out how to run a program that I've downloaded lol.
> 
> I'll try downloading it again.
> 
> Ok yep no .exe file anywhere from the mega link you provided, just a test folder, readme, and a x264 stability test batch file.


You run the bacth file x264 stability test (64 bit), extract the whole zip file of course tho before doing so.

Edit: darkwizzle, im guessing that you know when it errors out because windows says the program isn't responding?


----------



## BoredErica

Mega is glitching out hardcore on Chrome, but works on Edge for me.

So...

1. Download through browser (Don't recommend their utility, why do that when you can download from it like a normal website?)

2. Extract.

3. Open new folder. Inside you should see a folder called "Test", Readme.exe, and x264 Stability Test (64bit).bat

4. Run x264 Stability Test (64bit).bat

I just downloaded it and the file is there.


----------



## TheRacker

Is this black window it? When I press enter after entering all the info it asks for nothing happens however. No CPU usage or anything, the window just closes itself.



Ok I got it running, just wasn't expecting it to look like it does. Is it normal for HWinfo to just report 92-100% core usage during this test?

Also just found out I should not have typed in infinity without knowing how this works first....


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Is this black window it? When I press enter after entering all the info it asks for nothing happens however. No CPU usage or anything, the window just closes itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I got it running, just wasn't expecting it to look like it does. Is it normal for HWinfo to just report 92-100% core usage during this test?
> 
> Also just found out I should not have typed in infinity without knowing how this works first....


Theres a readme file there that tells you how to use it and recommended settings, read it









I've just passed 6 hours of x264 custom (48 loops), now before I go to work, gonna give it one 8 hour realbench stress test and call it







. Max temp while running x264 custom was 73-74c with 1.370v at 4.7ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

If you run it from the archive, the exe will fail to work. It needs to be extracted before it can be used. The readme has more precise instructions. I will update the readme to make it more obvious how to use the exe.

I am currently testing stress tests. It's a very time consuming task, I've been here the entire day. Can somebody help me compare temps in Prime 27.9 vs 28.7?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you run it from the archive, the exe will fail to work. It needs to be extracted before it can be used. The readme has more precise instructions. I will update the readme to make it more obvious how to use the exe.
> 
> I am currently testing stress tests. It's a very time consuming task, I've been here the entire day. Can somebody help me compare temps in Prime 27.9 vs 28.7?


Hopefully someone can check for you! Already started my 8 hour realbench and off my way to work









Edit: when I was using prime95 28.x, you gotta wait abit for the temps to kick up.


----------



## zinjos

Hi, I run prime 27.9 and 28 didnt really notice a difference in temps. What Ghz and temps do you want to know?


----------



## menkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> I'm using GELID. Don't people rave about no settling time with this stuff? Either way, I think I'm going to re-apply if the temperature doesn't change over the next few days. Also, my fans are setup as pulls, and I'm now thinking it might be more effective as push.


If you want to remount go at it, but changing the fan setup from pull to push will give you a delta of 3 degrees at the very rare best.

While using pull is a lot easier to maintain and clean!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menkes*
> 
> If you want to remount go at it, but changing the fan setup from pull to push will give you a delta of 3 degrees at the very rare best.
> 
> While using pull is a lot easier to maintain and clean!


Hey menkes, did you ever do a harder to pass stress test than what you posted for the chart?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Hi, I run prime 27.9 and 28 didnt really notice a difference in temps. What Ghz and temps do you want to know?


That's what I want to know already. For Haswell, there was a large difference in temperatures. I wanted to double check to make sure other people can replicate my result, thanks.


----------



## menkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey menkes, did you ever do a harder to pass stress test than what you posted for the chart?


Few extra Cinebenches and Firetrikes nothing special really. Open to suggestions


----------



## mandrix

TLDR skip to second paragraph.

So my 6700K coming in today, so yesterday I spent almost ALL DAY moving my Z97 rig from my SM8 to my empty Switch 810. Why I say all day is I could not get the D5 to pump water through both radiators. It's alway been a pain to get an air bubble in the overhead RX360, but after hours of shaking, jiggling, tilting and even slamming it nothing.
I put in an old XSPC combo pump/bayres from an early kit and it's working fine. I don't get it, how can you wear out a D5??? It even has a Bitspower top, the same combo it's been running for a few years.

BACK to Skylake...going to start assembling the motherboard on the SM8' removable mb tray and be ready to drop the cpu in tonight!







Need to read the mb manual again, never had an Asus board so don't know simple stuff like how to load optimized defaults in BIOS.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm half way done with the temperature testing. The results might surprise you.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *menkes*
> 
> Few extra Cinebenches and Firetrikes nothing special really. Open to suggestions


Could you download this: https://mega.nz/#!PxwA0SIR!rnRu90M6qGOgIw88X3OEz_SbEt8wl7zxaE-AmbjE8YU

And try 16 threads, normal priority? Hoping to see 20 loops, or even better, run it while you're sleeping and take a picture showing it passing when you wake. (Throw in HWinfo showing vcore?  )

Not required to be on the chart, but it will help the chart out immensely. Thanks.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> TLDR skip to second paragraph.
> 
> So my 6700K coming in today, so yesterday I spent almost ALL DAY moving my Z97 rig from my SM8 to my empty Switch 810. Why I say all day is I could not get the D5 to pump water through both radiators. It's alway been a pain to get an air bubble in the overhead RX360, but after hours of shaking, jiggling, tilting and even slamming it nothing.
> I put in an old XSPC combo pump/bayres from an early kit and it's working fine. I don't get it, how can you wear out a D5??? It even has a Bitspower top, the same combo it's been running for a few years.
> 
> BACK to Skylake...going to start assembling the motherboard on the SM8' removable mb tray and be ready to drop the cpu in tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to read the mb manual again, never had an Asus board so don't know simple stuff like how to load optimized defaults in BIOS.


go go go go go


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> TLDR skip to second paragraph.
> 
> So my 6700K coming in today, so yesterday I spent almost ALL DAY moving my Z97 rig from my SM8 to my empty Switch 810. Why I say all day is I could not get the D5 to pump water through both radiators. It's alway been a pain to get an air bubble in the overhead RX360, but after hours of shaking, jiggling, tilting and even slamming it nothing.
> I put in an old XSPC combo pump/bayres from an early kit and it's working fine. I don't get it, how can you wear out a D5??? It even has a Bitspower top, the same combo it's been running for a few years.
> 
> BACK to Skylake...going to start assembling the motherboard on the SM8' removable mb tray and be ready to drop the cpu in tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to read the mb manual again, never had an Asus board so don't know simple stuff like how to load optimized defaults in BIOS.


Try lowering the pump speed. I got the $20 SC1000 pump that outperforms the D5 on paper. The only way I can get rid of bubbles is if I lower the speed to around 2000-2600 rpm. Any higher and the water will move way to fast for bubbles to settle to the res. After that's done I can run at any speed bubble free.


----------



## SavellM

Where is LLC on the Asus VIII Hero board?

*EDIT* Ignore me, I found it... Blonde moment.


----------



## thomjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Where is LLC on the Asus VIII Hero board?


Under Digi + .....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Where is LLC on the Asus VIII Hero board?


Under digi+.

Did you read my response to your post yesterday?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRacker*
> 
> Is this black window it? When I press enter after entering all the info it asks for nothing happens however. No CPU usage or anything, the window just closes itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I got it running, just wasn't expecting it to look like it does. Is it normal for HWinfo to just report 92-100% core usage during this test?
> 
> Also just found out I should not have typed in infinity without knowing how this works first....


You can't use the files without extracting them. Stop opening stuff from Winrar!


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Under digi+.
> 
> Did you read my response to your post yesterday?


Yup give me a few weeks, and I'm going to delid and put it under water in my desk.
But just waiting on a few more parts before I strip out my other PC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Yup give me a few weeks, and I'm going to delid and put it under water in my desk.
> But just waiting on a few more parts before I strip out my other PC.


Ok, looking forward to your update!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What would be the temp difference between a D15 and EK Supramacy Evo on Skylake?

Will the EK make up for the delid?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Username: VulcanDragon
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency: 4000
CPU VID: 1.360
Vcore: 1.371
Cooling Solution: Air, Evo 212 push-pull
Stability Test: x264, 13 hours
Batch Number: Malasia, L523B380. (A least I think that's what it says...I cut through the batch number on the sticker sealing the box without thinking.)
Ram Speed: 3000, 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35. System Agent @ 1.070.
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
LLC Setting: AUTO

Don't seem to have as good of a chip as some of you guys, takes me 1.36 to get stable at 4.5GHz. Or maybe it's the board, everyone else seems to favor the Asus stuff I see. (I got a good bundle deal with the GigaByte, and that's what I had before, so I jumped in.) I'll try to push up to 4.6 later, but I suspect the extra voltage are going to make temps too high for my inexpensive cooling.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My testing of cache frequency and its effects is now done:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, decreasing cache by an entire gigahertz has a less impact in general than dropping 100mhz on the core.


Noticed inaccuracies in some of the numbers. It does not affect the actual final results, the percentage performance loss, but for the top graph, the chess and cinebench scores are off because of the way I copied and pasted cells on Excel. Since I did the math with a calculator instead of using Excel's functions, the final result is still valid. Still, I will fix the numbers before posting this to the OP.

I've been up testing stress tests for the past 12 hours straight. Almost done with temperature testing, but if I'm going to go through with 'average time to crash', then this will take many more hours.


----------



## Cyro999

gogogo


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Username: VulcanDragon
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 4000
> CPU VID: 1.360
> Vcore: 1.371
> Cooling Solution: Air, Evo 212 push-pull
> Stability Test: x264, 13 hours
> Batch Number: Malasia, L523B380. (A least I think that's what it says...I cut through the batch number on the sticker sealing the box without thinking.)
> Ram Speed: 3000, 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35. System Agent @ 1.070.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> Don't seem to have as good of a chip as some of you guys, takes me 1.36 to get stable at 4.5GHz. Or maybe it's the board, everyone else seems to favor the Asus stuff I see. (I got a good bundle deal with the GigaByte, and that's what I had before, so I jumped in.) I'll try to push up to 4.6 later, but I suspect the extra voltage are going to make temps too high for my inexpensive cooling.


You have been charted. Unfortunately as is your overclock is the lowest on on my chart so far. Hope you are enjoying your new processor though.









If you do manage to get the higher multiplier please report back!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Try lowering the pump speed. I got the $20 SC1000 pump that outperforms the D5 on paper. The only way I can get rid of bubbles is if I lower the speed to around 2000-2600 rpm. Any higher and the water will move way to fast for bubbles to settle to the res. After that's done I can run at any speed bubble free.


I did all that, not my first rodeo lol. It has always been hard to get it going in this rig, (been through several motherboard changes) but this time it seems the pump was too weak, even though the motor certainly sounded like it was revving up enough.
I took the res/pump to the sink and it looked a little weak even with no restriction. But I'll play with it another day.
Thanks!


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Does anyone know how to run the google stressapptest on an Asus z170-AR board? I downloaded the latest cinnamon version and made a bootable usb iso. I can't install the app though. It tries to download something and I can't connect to the internet. I can get online just fine in windows 10. I use the built in ethernet plug. Can I download the stressapptest to my usb stick or a second usb stick so I don't need to download it from within linux? Or does anyone know how to get my ethernet working?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

@Darkwizzie

KF2 is free to try for 2 more days. Dew it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> KF2 is free to try for 2 more days. Dew it


y


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

:/

Do it if you have time. It was free all week and how come you said it's not free yesterday


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What would be the temp difference between a D15 and EK Supramacy Evo on Skylake?
> 
> Will the EK make up for the delid?


This will depend on the Rad size or the amount of Rads installed your case. As you can see from the link below, the Kraken X61 AIO is beating the D15 at 1.3v (3770K)

Any custom loop is going to outperform an AIO since you would be using copper rads vs the AIO aluminum rad.

What temps are you receiving now?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d15_review,11.html


----------



## Menta

4.8 1.33v


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I ordered from tiger yesterday and no updates yet. Im just asking before hand since the loop takes much more effort to setup than air cooling. I have a slim 480mm rad.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I ordered from tiger yesterday and no updates yet. Im just asking before hand since the loop takes much more effort to setup than air cooling. I have a slim 480mm rad.


You should definitely see a performance increase then over a D15. Is your Rad an EK also?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Nope it's some cheap rad from DazMode. Branded as Darkside.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Scotland so we heat the rooms to 17c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5:17pm here on the 3'rd of september and it's 11c outside at the moment


Man what I would give to have ambients that low and have to use the heater...
it is normally between 25-29 C in my room with the computer, from air conditioning. Nights and early mornings and usually start around 19 and quickly rise 30 when the sun comes up, with afternoon peaks anywhere between 35-42 C depending on the time of year


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Batch Number: Malasia, L523B380
> 
> Don't seem to have as good of a chip as some of you guys, takes me 1.36 to get stable at 4.5GHz. Or maybe it's the board, everyone else seems to favor the Asus stuff I see.


Looking at the info we have currently, it seems batches right around your number are pretty bad (23rd week, between 200-400 batch), most getting to 4.5-4.6GHz. Which really sucks, because I got a batch from right around there too







I will be overclocking it today so Ill let people know what mine gets. Will delid probably next week sometime, unless the CPU really sucks and then I will be returning it and waiting for a new one.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Looking at the info we have currently, it seems batches right around your number are pretty bad (23rd week, between 200-400 batch), most getting to 4.5-4.6GHz. Which really sucks, because I got a batch from right around there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be overclocking it today so Ill let people know what mine gets. Will delid probably next week sometime, unless the CPU really sucks and then I will be returning it and waiting for a new one.


Dunno if you saw my updates in this thread. My chip hits 4.8ghz at 1.4v and passed 6 hours of our custom x264 (16 threads). 4.9 though, would probably require 1.48v.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 4.8 1.33v


Does that pass x264 as well?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dunno if you saw my updates in this thread. My chip hits 4.8ghz at 1.4v and passed 6 hours of our custom x264 (16 threads). 4.9 though, would probably require 1.48v.


I'd say run at that speed. It's below the supposedly max voltage...


----------



## BoredErica

I'm finding that Prime catches instability far faster than other tests, contrary to what Raja said. Doesn't crash the computer, but rounding errors keep popping up. Ran 1.35v 4.8/4.8, and Realbench worked without a hitch but Prime95 had a rounding error in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm finding that Prime catches instability far faster than other tests, contrary to what Raja said. Doesn't crash the computer, but rounding errors keep popping up. Ran 1.35v 4.8/4.8, and Realbench worked without a hitch but Prime95 had a rounding error in less than 30 seconds.


How much warmer is P95 compared to Realbench?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> How much warmer is P95 compared to Realbench?


16% higher temps?

56 vs 65C. Note that I'm delidded and not using HT.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 16% higher temps?
> 
> 56 vs 65C. Note that I'm delidded and not using HT.


Not bad! Seems Intel remedied those crazy FMA3 temperatures. I wonder how much of that was the FIVR's fault on Haswell.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Not bad! Seems Intel remedied those crazy FMA3 temperatures. I wonder how much of that was the FIVR's fault on Haswell.


I don't know, but I've noticed a large decrease in temps from Linpack and v28.x Prime. So much so in fact that the temps of v27 vs v28 Prime95 are almost the same. I will have to amend my guide for this.

Right now it feels like Prime wants to throw down rounding errors so much, even an overclock that is functionally stable would fail it. I mean, if that's the case then Prime quickly loses its utility.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't know, but I've noticed a large decrease in temps from Linpack and v28.x Prime. So much so in fact that the temps of v27 vs v28 Prime95 are almost the same. I will have to amend my guide for this.
> 
> Right now it feels like Prime wants to throw down rounding errors so much, even an overclock that is functionally stable would fail it. I mean, if that's the case then Prime quickly loses its utility.


It's like the FurMark of CPU testing.


----------



## Menta

Prime has not been usefull for years now, have you tried stock to see if those errors pop up


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Prime has not been usefull for years now, have you tried stock to see if those errors pop up


I decreased multiplier from 48 to 47 and no rounding errors after many hours.

Update on the guide...

Minor changes so far. Hope to add the charts later today. Probably will remove WIP tag by end of next week. Still an ungodly amount of testing and other things I have to get to. Work weekends, so little updates there.

Update on overclock...

4.8/4.8 seems stable enough, but have not done serious stress testing session. I am trying base clock changes, running 4.83ghz atm.


----------



## shredzy

Well well....my stress testing is complete! Very happy with this chip.

@Darkwizzie Redo my entry with this new chip, old one is long gone!

*Username:* shredzy
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
*CPU VID:* 1.370V
*Vcore:* Load - 1.376V
*Cooling Solution:* NZXT Kraken X61, no delid.
*Stability Test:* 8 hour Realbench stress test (8GB of ram) and 6~ hours of x264 custom (48 loops)
*Batch Number:* Malaysia L523B475
*Ram Speed:* 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent on AUTO)
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
*LLC Setting:* Level 5
*Misc Comments:* Using "Manual" voltage. Kept my temps as low as possible by removing top/side panels and had windows opened in bedroom, cool ambient.

1min left on Realbench:

http://i.imgur.com/qXIMbU4.jpg

And done!

http://i.imgur.com/fgzhkV3.jpg


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My case is ready for skylake








Lets hope tigerdirect ship out my i5 combo soon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Abovethelaw

Username: Abovethelaw
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz
CPU VID: 1.330V
Vcore: 1.328V
Cooling Solution: H240-X not delid
Stability Test: x264 6+ hours. Prime95 26.6 1 hour
Batch Number: L527B622
Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-35 16GB
Ram Voltage: 1.35V, VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA 1.25V
Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme6+
LLC Setting: Level 2
Misc Comments: Still working on 4.8GHz, but I had a BSOD during x265 at Vcore = 1.408V so I'm questioning worth.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Misc Comments: Still working on 4.8GHz, but I had a BSOD during x265 at Vcore = 1.408V so I'm questioning worth.


How are your temps? 1.4v isn't that high. I'd test to see what's needed for 4.8GHz stability then decide if you wanna stick with it long term.


----------



## BoredErica

Passed 8 hours of custom x264 at 16 threads. 4.83/4.83 1.4v

59C as you can see as average temp, but this was over the afternoon so ambients were higher than early in the morning.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well well....my stress testing is complete! Very happy with this chip.
> 
> @Darkwizzie Redo my entry with this new chip, old one is long gone!
> 
> *Username:* shredzy
> *CPU Model:* 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100MHz
> *CPU VID:* 1.370V
> *Vcore:* Load - 1.376V
> *Cooling Solution:* NZXT Kraken X61, no delid.
> *Stability Test:* 8 hour Realbench stress test (8GB of ram) and 6~ hours of x264 custom (48 loops)
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia L523B475
> *Ram Speed:* 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent on AUTO)
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> *Misc Comments:* Using "Manual" voltage. Kept my temps as low as possible by removing top/side panels and had windows opened in bedroom, cool ambient.
> 
> 1min left on Realbench:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qXIMbU4.jpg
> 
> And done!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fgzhkV3.jpg


Charted! Keeping your old chip though, that's still a data point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Username: Abovethelaw
> CPU Model: i7-6700k
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4.7GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz
> CPU VID: 1.330V
> Vcore: 1.328V
> Cooling Solution: H240-X not delid
> Stability Test: x264 6+ hours. Prime95 26.6 1 hour
> Batch Number: L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-35 16GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V, VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA 1.25V
> Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme6+
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> Misc Comments: Still working on 4.8GHz, but I had a BSOD during x265 at Vcore = 1.408V so I'm questioning worth.


Charted!

Grats on your overclock, still quite decent.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I decreased multiplier from 48 to 47 and no rounding errors after many hours.
> 
> Update on the guide...
> Minor changes so far. Hope to add the charts later today. Probably will remove WIP tag by end of next week. Still an ungodly amount of testing and other things I have to get to. Work weekends, so little updates there.
> 
> Update on overclock...
> 4.8/4.8 seems stable enough, but have not done serious stress testing session. I am trying base clock changes, running 4.83ghz atm.


Are you still experiencing rounding errors in prime95 (28.7) ?

I just had one 7 hours 29 minutes in:
Test2, 5000000 Lucal-Lehmer iterations of M123713 using FMA3 FFT length 12K, Pass1=256, Pss2=48
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4999874417, expected less than 0.4

I have upped the voltage from 1.36 to 1.37v and made a custom torture test with min FFT=12 max FFT=12 to see if voltage is what was needed.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Man what I would give to have ambients that low and have to use the heater...
> it is normally between 25-29 C in my room with the computer, from air conditioning. Nights and early mornings and usually start around 19 and quickly rise 30 when the sun comes up, with afternoon peaks anywhere between 35-42 C depending on the time of year


But now we have a BBQ and it's still peaking 12c outside









At least i don't like it being hot. Cold is bad though if you have to have heating on for like 70% of the day

---
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 16% higher temps?
> 
> 56 vs 65C. Note that I'm delidded and not using HT.


With a CPU cooler intake air temperature of 20c, that's 36c vs 45c delta (a 1.25x change)


----------



## ladcrooks

how important is LLC ? I see many different settings and also read somewhere, not good to have too high

I have set mine to 3 and a few posts before this, i see one set at 2


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> how important is LLC ? I see many different settings and also read somewhere, not good to have too high
> 
> I have set mine to 3 and a few posts before this, i see one set at 2


What mobo do you have? For Asus 5 seems to be the sweet spot for most. The idea is to eliminate VDroop without forcing Vcore higher than what you've set in the UEFI.


----------



## haszek

Latest bios F4
200mhz BCLK doesn't change cinebench result for me at all, the only difference I think is higher minimum core clock speed 1600 (8x200) instead of 800 (8x100).

Updating bios (on this motherboard, going from f5a beta>f4) deactivates windows 10... pathetic (for microsoft/gigabyte or both







).

Overall my 6700k is stable at 4600/1.32v. Tried at 1.4v/4.7 but temps were too high and it failed stress test anyway, not worth it.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> Latest bios F4
> 200mhz BCLK doesn't change cinebench result for me at all, the only difference I think is higher minimum core clock speed 1600 (8x200) instead of 800 (8x100).
> 
> Updating bios (on this motherboard, going from f5a beta>f4) deactivates windows 10... pathetic (for microsoft/gigabyte or both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Overall my 6700k is stable at 4600/1.32v. Tried at 1.4v/4.7 but temps were too high and it failed stress test anyway, not worth it.


Higher BCLK won't give you a more stable overclock. Just use it for the extra granularity.


----------



## haszek

I wasn't expecting to

I just posted my overall best overclock 100x46 at 1.32v. 200bclk was just for fun testing


----------



## Deders

@[email protected]

Can I just confirm with you that the VID readings in HWmonitor are the actual voltages I need to be looking at so they don't go above 1.42v, and I don't need to worry so much about the Vcore reading in the motherboard section, which is the same as the core voltage reading in AIsuite?

So if AI suite reads 1.424 but the VID in HWMon reads 1.328 under load, I've still got plenty of headroom?

Edit: have just discovered Adaptive mode. Anything else just seems wild and reckless now. Vcore readings are now lower than VID. VID reads 1.425 in HWMon, Vcore never goes above 1.408 and temperatures are now much lower. Am currently testing 4.7GHz at the same temps I used to get at 4.6. One core maxes out at 75c with the realbench stress test.

Edit 2: Have raised the LLC level from 5 to 6 which makes it much more stable for me. VID reads 1.425 and Core voltage maxes at 1.440, so the relationship between the 2 has reversed again.

Am i right in thinking that because one is the reading for the cores themselves and one is for the whole package that one is supposed to be higher than the other? if so which one?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have been charted. Unfortunately as is your overclock is the lowest on on my chart so far. Hope you are enjoying your new processor though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do manage to get the higher multiplier please report back!


Tried 4.6GHz last night with voltages all the way up to 1.425...no go.

I will try messing with LLC next when I get some time, seems most of you Asus folks are using LLC 5. Not sure what "5" translates to in Gigabyte-speak, unfortunately my options are much more limited: Auto, Standard, or High.


----------



## haszek

Try "high". I have same motherboard and it works quite well. Without it vdroop under load is like 0.1v which is quite a lot.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Tried 4.6GHz last night with voltages all the way up to 1.425...no go.
> 
> I will try messing with LLC next when I get some time, seems most of you Asus folks are using LLC 5. Not sure what "5" translates to in Gigabyte-speak, unfortunately my options are much more limited: Auto, Standard, or High.


Did you manage to boot? What tests failed? As haszek said, try "high" first. Keep an eye on voltage under load though because at 1.4v+ you don't want to accidentally push higher than intended.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haszek*
> 
> Try "high". I have same motherboard and it works quite well. Without it vdroop under load is like 0.1v which is quite a lot.


Sure, sure...I won't be doing LLC @ 1.4, I'll take it back down. I'm stable @ 4.5 with 1.36, so I would probably start around there and gradually inch my way up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Did you manage to boot? What tests failed? As haszek said, try "high" first. Keep an eye on voltage under load though because at 1.4v+ you don't want to accidentally push higher than intended.


Yeah, it boots. It's the x264 test that fails, can't even complete one loop.

There are a zillion other tweaks, dials, and knobs in the BIOS that I may be able to mess around with to help...but I don't know what almost any of the are, so I'm pretty much leaving them alone. LLC is just the one I see a lot of people using in this thread, so I figured it will be worth the attempt.


----------



## BoredErica

Just passed 10 hours of x264 at 4.848ghz. Tried 4.9, still crashing within 5 minutes. That extra 0.05ghz will take me from 10 hour stable to less than 5 minute stable apparently. Talk about a wall.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Tried 4.6GHz last night with voltages all the way up to 1.425...no go.
> 
> I will try messing with LLC next when I get some time, seems most of you Asus folks are using LLC 5. Not sure what "5" translates to in Gigabyte-speak, unfortunately my options are much more limited: Auto, Standard, or High.


5 translates to vcore reading in HWinfo that is roughly the same as the voltage I've put into the BIOS. (Depending on what load it is it may be slightly below it or slightly above it)


----------



## VulcanDragon

Well some encouraging initial results, 4.6Ghz with LLC = High let me get through one loop of x264 at the same 1.36 volts I'm stable at with 4.5Ghz. Temps definitely shot up, two cores maxed out at 83; which is high, slightly higher than what I saw with 1.425v and LLC Auto last night. I'm on air with a cheap cooler, so I guess these temps are not a surprise, and I could live with them (although my stable 4.5Ghz is about 10 degrees cooler at load).

Think I'll start inching voltage down and see how low I can get an x264 loop to complete with LLC High. Then on to overnight testing.


----------



## EniGma1987

Anyone with an ASRock Extreme7 having problems with setting voltage? If I leave Auto on then it has 1.41v as default voltage for stock speed and when I overclock. If I set fixed or offset mode no matter what I put in the voltage is always read as 1.25v in every program I have tried and reads as 1.328v in the bios, no matter what voltages I try to set. I am not sure if the problem is with the programs reading the sensors or with the motherboard not setting any custom voltages. I am going to bring a multimeter home next week to try and read directly off the motherboard to verify things.


----------



## Excession

My 6700K is stable enough at 4.6 GHz/1.3 Volts to pass 8 hours of realbench stress test. I'm going to run the same test at 1.25 volts tonight, since it has no problems booting or passing a round of the x264 stress test at that voltage. Or maybe I'll do it at 4.7/1.3 instead; I haven't decided.

Something I thought was interesting while exploring my chip's limits:



My chip is good enough that it seems to be able to reach 4.6 at basically stock volts (same voltage under load, slightly more at idle), but it takes an extra ~50 millivolts to reach 4.7 and somewhere around *175* millivolts more to hit 4.8. Given how well my chip does at stock volts, its limited scaling beyond that, and the thoroughly meh cooling provided by my 212 EVO, I think I'm going to focus on maximizing performance at or under 1.3 volts.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 5 translates to vcore reading in HWinfo that is roughly the same as the voltage I've put into the BIOS. (Depending on what load it is it may be slightly below it or slightly above it)


Are using hero viii... Can vcore more than 1.44v example when manually 1.48v and then at load 1.48v ? With llc setting above normal? Or even only normal or high not have to very high or extrem the vcore at load can maintain stable @ 1.48v ?

Mine msi z170 gaming m7, cannot, at load cannot more than 1.44v. All setting power management disable and digital power for cpu set to anthusias 100% (maybe this is the llc in msi).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Thats true.... even without oc 6700, unigine valley got 10fps more


Misunderstood xD.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Most programs aren't well multi-threaded, let alone the majority of games. Some of the more insane Xeon's will be quite a bit worse for gaming (what game will _ever_ support 18 cores?!).


Sory alerean... I just miis quote. Btw about games... I just try skylake only with unigine valley. My old cpu using fx9370 using 5ghz, cf x16 x16 gpu clock 1000 vram 1500 for 280x n 7970. And change to skylake same vga with 900gpu n 1400vram cf x8 x8 and ddr4 2666 and skylake add more 10fps. But 6700 stock n 4.9ghz same fps... So.... 5ghz 8 core beaten by 4 core with ht @ 4ghz, n 6700 need more gpu power more than cf 280x n 7970.... So... I should upgrade my gpu... Or just waiting skylake with more than 32 pci lane... Lol


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Sory alerean... I just miis quote. Btw about games... I just try skylake only with unigine valley. My old cpu using fx9370 using 5ghz, cf x16 x16 gpu clock 1000 vram 1500 for 280x n 7970. And change to skylake same vga with 900gpu n 1400vram cf x8 x8 and ddr4 2666 and skylake add more 10fps. But 6700 stock n 4.9ghz same fps... So.... 5ghz 8 core beaten by 4 core with ht @ 4ghz, n 6700 need more gpu power more than cf 280x n 7970.... So... I should upgrade my gpu... Or just waiting skylake with more than 32 pci lane... Lol


Unigine Valley and Heaven aren't good CPU benchmarks because they don't actually utilise it that much. They are designed to stress the GPU. Something like Cinebench or 3DMark would be more appropriate.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Unigine Valley and Heaven aren't good CPU benchmarks because they don't actually utilise it that much. They are designed to stress the GPU. Something like Cinebench or 3DMark would be more appropriate.


Yup ... I just want to say, same gpu but more low gpu n vram clock x8x8 cf can beaten 8 core cpu with 5ghz... For 3d benchmark the procie with difrend arschitecture have diffrend result also, even only 10fps
But much for cinebench... You can see my last screen shoot... Much much diffrend result.
Really good choice i have, to upgrade to skylake...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Anyone with an ASRock Extreme7 having problems with setting voltage? If I leave Auto on then it has 1.41v as default voltage for stock speed and when I overclock. If I set fixed or offset mode no matter what I put in the voltage is always read as 1.25v in every program I have tried and reads as 1.328v in the bios, no matter what voltages I try to set. I am not sure if the problem is with the programs reading the sensors or with the motherboard not setting any custom voltages. I am going to bring a multimeter home next week to try and read directly off the motherboard to verify things.


To double check, did you try the beta version of HWinfo?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Well some encouraging initial results, 4.6Ghz with LLC = High let me get through one loop of x264 at the same 1.36 volts I'm stable at with 4.5Ghz. Temps definitely shot up, two cores maxed out at 83; which is high, slightly higher than what I saw with 1.425v and LLC Auto last night. I'm on air with a cheap cooler, so I guess these temps are not a surprise, and I could live with them (although my stable 4.5Ghz is about 10 degrees cooler at load).
> 
> Think I'll start inching voltage down and see how low I can get an x264 loop to complete with LLC High. Then on to overnight testing.


I've got to probe Raja about his take on LLC. I mean, if you set LLC on high effectively you're using a higher voltage. Passing one loop is far away from passing overnight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> My 6700K is stable enough at 4.6 GHz/1.3 Volts to pass 8 hours of realbench stress test. I'm going to run the same test at 1.25 volts tonight, since it has no problems booting or passing a round of the x264 stress test at that voltage. Or maybe I'll do it at 4.7/1.3 instead; I haven't decided.
> 
> Something I thought was interesting while exploring my chip's limits:
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is good enough that it seems to be able to reach 4.6 at basically stock volts (same voltage under load, slightly more at idle), but it takes an extra ~50 millivolts to reach 4.7 and somewhere around *175* millivolts more to hit 4.8. Given how well my chip does at stock volts, its limited scaling beyond that, and the thoroughly meh cooling provided by my 212 EVO, I think I'm going to focus on maximizing performance at or under 1.3 volts.


I'll do a chart similar to yours later on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Are using hero viii... Can vcore more than 1.44v example when manually 1.48v and then at load 1.48v ? With llc setting above normal? Or even only normal or high not have to very high or extrem the vcore at load can maintain stable @ 1.48v ?
> 
> Mine msi z170 gaming m7, cannot, at load cannot more than 1.44v. All setting power management disable and digital power for cpu set to anthusias 100% (maybe this is the llc in msi).


What I said in response to Vulcan, I'll have to ask around. But what do you mean it can't go above 1.44? I just ran 1.5v to bench 4.95ghz.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> What mobo do you have? For Asus 5 seems to be the sweet spot for most. The idea is to eliminate VDroop without forcing Vcore higher than what you've set in the UEFI.


Asus Z170M-Plus Intel DDR4 Micro ATX Motherboard









LLC = 3


----------



## BoredErica

Temperature chart to hold you guys over while my time to crash stuff is just starting...





Bear in mind that my temps are better than average. For the regular guy on 6700k without delid on air, the differences between tests will be larger.


----------



## allen5924

Username: allen5924
CPU Model: Intel 6700k
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4700Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.27V
Vcore: 1.345V
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: x264, 6.5Hrs
Batch Number: Malaysia L519B892
Ram Speed: 2666MHz
Ram Voltage:
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5
LLC Setting: AUTO

Misc Comments: I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I forgot to take a screenshot when the stress test was running - so I just ran one run to get values for the pic









Stability Test output:
================================================================
x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.21.0)
built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_4.6.rtf
Loops = 50
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 23:33:36,42 2015/09/01

Loop 1: 23:33:36,43
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 2: 23:41:30,80
encoded 2121 frames, 4.42 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 3: 23:49:30,99
encoded 2121 frames, 4.45 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 4: 23:57:28,17
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 5: 0:05:22,81
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 6: 0:13:14,95
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 7: 0:21:07,68
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 8: 0:29:02,37
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 9: 0:36:55,63
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 10: 0:44:50,41
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 11: 0:52:43,75
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 12: 1:00:37,00
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 13: 1:08:30,34
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 14: 1:16:22,20
encoded 2121 frames, 4.40 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 15: 1:24:24,32
encoded 2121 frames, 4.44 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 16: 1:32:21,84
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 17: 1:40:15,60
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 18: 1:48:07,58
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 19: 1:56:02,01
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 20: 2:03:53,98
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 21: 2:11:48,08
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 22: 2:19:39,94
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 23: 2:27:34,98
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 24: 2:35:26,47
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 25: 2:43:18,45
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 26: 2:51:10,77
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 27: 2:59:04,55
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 28: 3:06:56,74
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 29: 3:14:50,81
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 30: 3:22:43,88
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 31: 3:30:37,34
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 32: 3:38:30,79
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 33: 3:46:22,38
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 34: 3:54:15,67
encoded 2121 frames, 4.49 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 35: 4:02:07,95
encoded 2121 frames, 4.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 36: 4:10:01,73
encoded 2121 frames, 4.47 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 37: 4:17:56,73
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 38: 4:25:48,76
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 39: 4:33:39,21
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 40: 4:41:29,79
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 41: 4:49:20,64
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 42: 4:57:11,16
encoded 2121 frames, 4.50 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 43: 5:05:02,61
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 44: 5:12:52,82
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 45: 5:20:43,57
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 46: 5:28:34,39
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 47: 5:36:25,05
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 48: 5:44:15,40
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 49: 5:52:06,20
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 50: 5:59:56,59
encoded 2121 frames, 4.51 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Finish: 6:07:47,64 2015/09/02


----------



## BoredErica

Chart graph for you guys:



Recent changes to the guide:

Quote:


> 9/6/2015
> Added chart's graph to guide.
> 
> 9/4/2015
> Fixed adaptive voltage information.
> Fixed LLC information.
> Fixed Prime95 and Linpack/IBT information.
> Fixed charting data (VID, amended stress testing, fixed batch number, not on IHS anymore). Altered some info after the charting form.
> Removed Vring under "safe voltages".
> Amended VID vs Vcore section. More work is needed.
> Added troubleshooting spoiler.
> Cleaned up the chart.
> Put Haswell cache testing in a spoiler within a spoiler. No more clutter, but that extra information is there if somebody wants it.
> Added Skylake cache testing chart.
> Updated tirade about passing all stress test so the examples fit Skylake.
> Changed some spacing in stress testing section.
> Added IPC testing chart with the new spoiler.
> Some changes to base clock overclocking section. Amended information about base clock change, affects ram, did not clarify in second spoiler.
> More stress test data change... Right under the chart.
> Added y-Cruncher to the download links.
> Replaced Linpack with Linpack package, added information on that.
> Added "update UEFI" as step 0 of overclocking, probably for the better...
> Changed 'click here to view chart in a new tab' message to orange instead of blue...
> Fixed all instances where I called GHz "ghz", need some consistency in the guide. (Same for MHz).
> Changed second spoiler name to show the section has data on base clock differences compared to Haswell.
> Added picture of HWinfo and where the vital readings are so people know where Vcore is.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Username: allen5924
> CPU Model: Intel 6700k
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4700Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27V
> Vcore: 1.345V
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
> Stability Test: x264, 6.5Hrs
> Batch Number: Malaysia L519B892
> Ram Speed: 2666MHz
> Ram Voltage:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> Misc Comments: I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. I forgot to take a screenshot when the stress test was running - so I just ran one run to get values for the pic


Congrats on the overclock, you have been charted. You can probably up that cache a bit more while still maintaining stability.


----------



## mandrix

Haven't spent much time on OC yet since I had a lot of problems trying to install Windows until I found out that my Hero doesn't like any of my DVD burners.

After years of Gigabyte, the Asus BIOS is giving me a hard time. Never seen so much stuff







Feel like a noob.

Currently running X45 at 1.3v, have no idea if it's stable or not. Temperatures are so low they don't seem real, but this is w/o any testing. It would not boot at x45 with default (1.248) voltage btw. Very different than Haswell for sure.

Is there an easy way to set XMP profiles for RAM? Or do all the timings have to be set manually? With GiB boards there was a simple setting.


----------



## allen5924

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Congrats on the overclock, you have been charted. You can probably up that cache a bit more while still maintaining stability.


Thanks! I was thinking of trying up to 4.8... I'm sure I could've got it - but I would've had to increase the voltage quite a bit - if I do end up trying a higher overclock - I'll submit again








I'll also try upping the cache a bit...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Haven't spent much time on OC yet since I had a lot of problems trying to install Windows until I found out that my Hero doesn't like any of my DVD burners.
> 
> After years of Gigabyte, the Asus BIOS is giving me a hard time. Never seen so much stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like a noob.
> 
> Currently running X45 at 1.3v, have no idea if it's stable or not. Temperatures are so low they don't seem real, but this is w/o any testing. It would not boot at x45 with default (1.248) voltage btw. Very different than Haswell for sure.
> 
> Is there an easy way to set XMP profiles for RAM? Or do all the timings have to be set manually? With GiB boards there was a simple setting.


There's an XMP setting up near the top of the page, above where you set the core multiplier. It's called 'ai overclock tuner', second thing on the page right under overclocking presets.

How low temps are we talking? I'm going to blast my fans on max in winter and see how low idle temps can go...

Speaking of noob, believe it or not, this Skylake build is actually the first build I've done where I built it by myself.

Lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Thanks! I was thinking of trying up to 4.8... I'm sure I could've got it - but I would've had to increase the voltage quite a bit - if I do end up trying a higher overclock - I'll submit again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also try upping the cache a bit...


With Skylake I am noticing that the cache overclocking is much easier. Part of this may have to do with overly cautious Vring settings with Haswell. I don't know what voltages are being applied to the cache on Skylake. But, I am doing 4.848ghz core and 4.848ghz cache no problem. I am not finding my high cache speeds to be limiting my overclocks. With my limited experience thus far, setting it to stock yielded no tangible benefits in stability when trying overclocks. But, that is still limited experience. Have not done enough testing yet.

On an unrelated note guys, I am noticing that Prime>IBT>>>anything else when it comes to stressing. (Contrary to Raja, who said handbrake is best. But I have data and testing it's all recorded, so I don't see how I can screw it up.)

My "time to crash" test revolves around testing an overclock I know is unstable and recording how long it takes for it to crash in a test versus another. But this is just preliminary data, I really did not have enough time to test this enough. I will be back to testing Monday.

This constant crashing has already registered errors that can't be fixed on SFC /scannow, but w/e. I can reformat if need be.


----------



## allen5924

Hi Darkwizzie,

So sorry! I forgot to include my memory timings and voltage... here they are:
XMP 2666 16-18-18-35 1.35V

Also - my username on the sheet is incorrect (allen5925 instead of allen5924)

Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Hi Darkwizzie,
> 
> So sorry! I forgot to include my memory timings and voltage... here they are:
> XMP 2666 16-18-18-35 1.35V
> 
> Also - my username on the sheet is incorrect (allen5925 instead of allen5924)
> 
> Thanks!


Right, all fixed, plus the text is now center aligned and the picture verification has been checked off.

===============

I'd like to point out a mistake in the temperature chart settings picture, the ram speed is 3000, not 4000. It's still WIP of course and not that polished. I have not pushed it to the OP for this reason.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> My 6700K is stable enough at 4.6 GHz/1.3 Volts to pass 8 hours of realbench stress test. I'm going to run the same test at 1.25 volts tonight, since it has no problems booting or passing a round of the x264 stress test at that voltage. Or maybe I'll do it at 4.7/1.3 instead; I haven't decided.
> 
> Something I thought was interesting while exploring my chip's limits:
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is good enough that it seems to be able to reach 4.6 at basically stock volts (same voltage under load, slightly more at idle), but it takes an extra ~50 millivolts to reach 4.7 and somewhere around *175* millivolts more to hit 4.8. Given how well my chip does at stock volts, its limited scaling beyond that, and the thoroughly meh cooling provided by my 212 EVO, I think I'm going to focus on maximizing performance at or under 1.3 volts.


There might be something wonky going on there, like vdroop happening or some other factor. The scaling is weird - it's usually goes up with an exponential curve more so than a cliff and doesn't suddenly need that much voltage for 100mhz after scaling normally. With [email protected] i would still be hopefully of 4.8 at a relatively sane voltage (1.34-1.39)

Thanks for the data Darkwizzie







*throws cookie*
Quote:


> With Skylake I am noticing that the cache overclocking is much easier. Part of this may have to do with overly cautious Vring settings with Haswell. I don't know what voltages are being applied to the cache on Skylake. But, I am doing 4.848ghz core and 4.848ghz cache no problem. I am not finding my high cache speeds to be limiting my overclocks. With my limited experience thus far, setting it to stock yielded no tangible benefits in stability when trying overclocks


cache voltage is linked to vcore now, there's probably chips out there that will need to clock the cache lower and is probably still a good idea to run it lower (like at 4ghz or a solid amount below core, preferably one that works and you don't have to change) while doing initial core stability testing


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's an XMP setting up near the top of the page, above where you set the core multiplier. It's called 'ai overclock tuner', second thing on the page right under overclocking presets.
> 
> How low temps are we talking? I'm going to blast my fans on max in winter and see how low idle temps can go...
> 
> Speaking of noob, believe it or not, this Skylake build is actually the first build I've done where I built it by myself.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> With Skylake I am noticing that the cache overclocking is much easier. Part of this may have to do with overly cautious Vring settings with Haswell. I don't know what voltages are being applied to the cache on Skylake. But, I am doing 4.848ghz core and 4.848ghz cache no problem. I am not finding my high cache speeds to be limiting my overclocks. With my limited experience thus far, setting it to stock yielded no tangible benefits in stability when trying overclocks. But, that is still limited experience. Have not done enough testing yet.
> 
> On an unrelated note guys, I am noticing that Prime>IBT>>>anything else when it comes to stressing. (Contrary to Raja, who said handbrake is best. But I have data and testing it's all recorded, so I don't see how I can screw it up.)
> 
> My "time to crash" test revolves around testing an overclock I know is unstable and recording how long it takes for it to crash in a test versus another. But this is just preliminary data, I really did not have enough time to test this enough. I will be back to testing Monday.
> 
> This constant crashing has already registered errors that can't be fixed on SFC /scannow, but w/e. I can reformat if need be.


Yeah I can't find xmp settings. lol.
Can't find where to adjust cache freq either, starting to think something is missing.
HWINFO & RealTemp show idle core temps around 19, which is below ambient.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah I can't find xmp settings. lol.
> Can't find where to adjust cache freq either, starting to think something is missing.
> HWINFO & RealTemp show idle core temps around 19, which is below ambient.






HWinfo is at latest beta version?


----------



## mandrix

Thanks, I'll do some more digging.
Yes, HWINFO is latest beta.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On an unrelated note guys, I am noticing that Prime>IBT>>>anything else when it comes to stressing. (Contrary to Raja, who said handbrake is best. But I have data and testing it's all recorded, so I don't see how I can screw it up.)
> 
> My "time to crash" test revolves around testing an overclock I know is unstable and recording how long it takes for it to crash in a test versus another. But this is just preliminary data, I really did not have enough time to test this enough. I will be back to testing Monday.
> 
> This constant crashing has already registered errors that can't be fixed on SFC /scannow, but w/e. I can reformat if need be.


Have you figured out if adding vcore voltage fixes your rounding errors?
i'm 48 hours x264 stable at 1.36v but got rounding errors last night 14 hours into Prime at 1.39v....currently testing 1.4v which is my max with a H100i while keeping it from throttling.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> On an unrelated note guys, I am noticing that Prime>IBT>>>anything else when it comes to stressing. (Contrary to Raja, who said handbrake is best.


I wouldn't say that x264 is best for anything, if you mean hardest to run or hottest by that. "Most appropriate" is strongly arguable though


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To double check, did you try the beta version of HWinfo?


Yep. HWInfo, HWInfo beta, HWMonitor, CPU-Z, Aida64, and CoreTemp All report no change whatsoever in voltage no matter what I set in the bios. Setting anything custom results in 1.245v being read from all programs, setting auto in the bios results in all programs reporting 1.401v.
In the bios itself I can set custom voltage and it changes the reading of what I am supposedly running at, though the reading is always about .15v lower than what I set.

When in Windows, I did find that if I use AS Rock's A-Tuning program I can change the voltage in Windows and all programs report the voltage changing too. What I do not know is if the "baseline" voltage the programs are reporting of 1.245v is what I am actually at when I start raising voltage. That makes what the programs are reporting to me unreliable. I also do not know if what the bios says I am at is reliable. So the only way I will know for sure whats what is to get a multimeter out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Haven't spent much time on OC yet since I had a lot of problems trying to install Windows until I found out that my Hero doesn't like any of my DVD burners.
> 
> After years of Gigabyte, the Asus BIOS is giving me a hard time. Never seen so much stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel like a noob.
> 
> Currently running X45 at 1.3v, have no idea if it's stable or not. Temperatures are so low they don't seem real, but this is w/o any testing. It would not boot at x45 with default (1.248) voltage btw. Very different than Haswell for sure.
> 
> Is there an easy way to set XMP profiles for RAM? Or do all the timings have to be set manually? With GiB boards there was a simple setting.


Are you trying to install Windows 7? Skylake does not have USB keyboard and mouse support on EHCI drivers, and Windows 7 does not have any other drivers besides EHCI in it by default. Motherboards have been adding bios support for emulating a keyboard and mouse to allow Win7 installation without a bunch of hoops, but that emulation will not support a USB DVD drive. It doesn't matter which company's motherboard you went with, they will all not have support for USB DVD drives. It will matter though on the keyboard and mouse support, not all motherboards have that working right yet. It sucks that you are having issues, but dont blame ASUS for something Intel and Microsoft decided on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> cache voltage is linked to vcore now, there's probably chips out there that will need to clock the cache lower and is probably still a good idea to run it lower (like at 4ghz or a solid amount below core, preferably one that works and you don't have to change) while doing initial core stability testing


Your right the cache voltage is linked to the vcore voltage now, but inside the CPU itself things get divided up and voltage is dropped down a little. So we do not really know exactly what voltage the cache is getting. It could be something like 0.8x the vcore, or 0.6x or something. It could even be 1:1 with vcore, we just dont know yet.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wouldn't say that x264 is best for anything, if you mean hardest to run or hottest by that. "Most appropriate" is strongly arguable though


It really depends on what you are planning to use your CPU for. If you actually use Handbrake regularly then it's one of the most realistic tests you'll find. I've had "stable" overclocks that have passed synthetic testing only to fail when encoding. Since I'm encoding pretty much 24/7, it quickly becomes apparent if there is an issue.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Yep. HWInfo, HWInfo beta, HWMonitor, CPU-Z, Aida64, and CoreTemp All report no change whatsoever in voltage no matter what I set in the bios. Setting anything custom results in 1.245v being read from all programs, setting auto in the bios results in all programs reporting 1.401v.
> In the bios itself I can set custom voltage and it changes the reading of what I am supposedly running at, though the reading is always about .15v lower than what I set.
> 
> When in Windows, I did find that if I use AS Rock's A-Tuning program I can change the voltage in Windows and all programs report the voltage changing too. What I do not know is if the "baseline" voltage the programs are reporting of 1.245v is what I am actually at when I start raising voltage. That makes what the programs are reporting to me unreliable. I also do not know if what the bios says I am at is reliable. So the only way I will know for sure whats what is to get a multimeter out.
> Are you trying to install Windows 7? Skylake does not have USB keyboard and mouse support on EHCI drivers, and Windows 7 does not have any other drivers besides EHCI in it by default. Motherboards have been adding bios support for emulating a keyboard and mouse to allow Win7 installation without a bunch of hoops, but that emulation will not support a USB DVD drive. It doesn't matter which company's motherboard you went with, they will all not have support for USB DVD drives. It will matter though on the keyboard and mouse support, not all motherboards have that working right yet. It sucks that you are having issues, but dont blame ASUS for something Intel and Microsoft decided on.
> Your right the cache voltage is linked to the vcore voltage now, but inside the CPU itself things get divided up and voltage is dropped down a little. So we do not really know exactly what voltage the cache is getting. It could be something like 0.8x the vcore, or 0.6x or something. It could even be 1:1 with vcore, we just dont know yet.


I already installed Windows via USB. I don't have any USB DVD drives, only SATA, none of which work with this chipset evidently.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To double check, did you try the beta version of HWinfo?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. HWInfo, HWInfo beta, HWMonitor, CPU-Z, Aida64, and CoreTemp All report no change whatsoever in voltage no matter what I set in the bios. Setting anything custom results in 1.245v being read from all programs, setting auto in the bios results in all programs reporting 1.401v.
> In the bios itself I can set custom voltage and it changes the reading of what I am supposedly running at, though the reading is always about .15v lower than what I set.
> 
> When in Windows, I did find that if I use AS Rock's A-Tuning program I can change the voltage in Windows and all programs report the voltage changing too. What I do not know is if the "baseline" voltage the programs are reporting of 1.245v is what I am actually at when I start raising voltage. That makes what the programs are reporting to me unreliable. I also do not know if what the bios says I am at is reliable. So the only way I will know for sure whats what is to get a multimeter out.
Click to expand...

So I got out a multimeter that is pretty accurate on the DC, measured the legs of the capacitors in the VRM right before the input into the CPU package.
I set 1.3v in bios, and all the programs are reporting 1.245v. I measure with the multimeter and the actual real voltage is 1.251v
I set 1.44v in bios, all programs are reporting 1.245v still. I measure with the multimeter and the actual voltage is 1.425v. So the motherboard IS setting the voltage properly, with the 0.015v offset I had thought, but no program is reading it properly at all except for AS Rock's own A-Tuning program.

And in other news, I got a *35c temp drop* (at the same 4.6GHz 1.44v) from the delid I just did















And went from a 19 degree spread from coldest to hottest core, to an 8 degree spread


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> It really depends on what you are planning to use your CPU for. If you actually use Handbrake regularly then it's one of the most realistic tests you'll find. I've had "stable" overclocks that have passed synthetic testing only to fail when encoding. Since I'm encoding pretty much 24/7, it quickly becomes apparent if there is an issue.


I do, but it obviously doesn't give the hottest temperatures and a "proper" custom blend latest prime version will require more voltage (at least on Haswell, it needed more by a mile)


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I do, but it obviously doesn't give the hottest temperatures and a "proper" custom blend latest prime version will require more voltage (at least on Haswell, it needed more by a mile)


Handbrake is the roughest real-world application my CPU runs, so for me at least there's not much point in pushing it significantly harder than necessary.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Handbrake is the roughest real-world application my CPU runs, so for me at least there's not much point in pushing it significantly harder than necessary.


I think the idea is that a harder test will reveal instability sooner. Having said that, I myself stick to just using some realistic scenario's like H.264 encodes and use my PC for a week to see if it's stable. That's really the only way one can know it's stable for my uses.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I think the idea is that a harder test will reveal instability sooner. Having said that, I myself stick to just using some realistic scenario's like H.264 encodes and use my PC for a week to see if it's stable. That's really the only way one can know it's stable for my uses.


Yeah, but then again you'd expect an inherently harder test to be more unstable at a given clock to begin with. What's stable for one test might not be stable for another. I guess it depends on what your definition of "stable" is







. I do pretty much the same thing; I have a handful of tests that I run whenever I change settings before moving onto 24/7 usage.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Just play a CPU intensive game for CPU stability test, and run the same game at 4K with AA to test your GPU.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just play a CPU intensive game for CPU stability test, and run the same game at 4K with AA to test your GPU.


any suggestions?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> any suggestions?


BF4 can use quite a lot of CPU. GTA V as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, but then again you'd expect an inherently harder test to be more unstable at a given clock to begin with. What's stable for one test might not be stable for another. I guess it depends on what your definition of "stable" is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do pretty much the same thing; I have a handful of tests that I run whenever I change settings before moving onto 24/7 usage.


It's an old debate. The definition at the end of the day doesn't matter, what matters is what test should be recommended and how long so that most people who pass the test do not crash going about their business.

Revealing instabilities quickly can have value for some people. If we're all perfectly patient we can test every possible setting with overnight x264 and that's that.

Man, I need to trawl around forums and pick up some more people for the chart and bring some more traffic in. Oh, and you probably noticed in the temperature chart that is looks kindda different from the Haswell temperature chart. Linpack isn't clearly the hottest stress test anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> So I got out a multimeter that is pretty accurate on the DC, measured the legs of the capacitors in the VRM right before the input into the CPU package.
> I set 1.3v in bios, and all the programs are reporting 1.245v. I measure with the multimeter and the actual real voltage is 1.251v
> I set 1.44v in bios, all programs are reporting 1.245v still. I measure with the multimeter and the actual voltage is 1.425v. So the motherboard IS setting the voltage properly, with the 0.015v offset I had thought, but no program is reading it properly at all except for AS Rock's own A-Tuning program.
> 
> And in other news, I got a *35c temp drop* (at the same 4.6GHz 1.44v) from the delid I just did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And went from a 19 degree spread from coldest to hottest core, to an 8 degree spread


Very strange. The HWinfo dev has said that he needed to tweak HWinfo for every motherboard, so how well HWinfo does can vary from motherboard to motherboard, but still, that's a big change.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Man, I need to trawl around forums and pick up some more people for the chart and bring some more traffic in.


Have you tried posting in /r/overclocking? I can't see why the mods wouldn't add this to the wiki. Either way it'd probably nab a few more people.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Have you tried posting in /r/overclocking? I can't see why the mods wouldn't add this to the wiki. Either way it'd probably nab a few more people.


I saw they added my Haswell guide there, I was going to suggest it next week.


----------



## nasuellia

Hi guys, I'm new around here and I just bought my 6700K a few days ago.

I'm still reading post by post to get a better grasp of the average numbers, known issues, and everything related to Skylake's overclocking, but going through the whole thread will definitely take a while.

I'll definitely participate as soon as I reach an interesting and stable setup. I have been pretty lucky in the past (my 3570K ran for years at 5GHz 24/7) but I feel this time I'm not going to be as satisfied.

Would anyone be so kind to clear out a few doubts I have?
Before writing down my questions, let me print my rig's specs out, to give you some context:

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake
MoBo: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
RAM: 16 GB DDR-4 Crucial Ballistix 2400
PSU: Corsair TX850-EU
Case: Fractal Design Define R2
Cooling: Corsair H110i with two custom 14mm fans (extraction)

Q#1 - Temperatures: While running Prime 95 for a few hours, the package reached and surpassed 80 degrees celsius @4.5GHz ~1.35V.
I must say my thermal paste wasn't top notch, I'll replace it as soon as I find the time to go buy it, but isn't 80 too much for a liquid cooling solution (even though a modest one) and a case with a very (very) good airflow?

Q#2 - Voltages: I'm using adaptive voltage and raising the offset on top of it in small steps. I do so because I'd like to have EIST enabled to keep my frequencies and voltages very low while idling. Is this going to provide inferior overclock yields compared with fixed frequencies and override-mode voltages?

Q#3 - Voltages again: It's kinda hard to gauge how much vdroop there is while testing with the aforementioned method because I don't really know what the voltage would be without an offset at a given frequency. Is there a way to find out?

Q#4 - Voltages again: During my last Prime95 run I noticed this: 4.4 GHz adaptive voltage, with LLC off, the vcore under load was about 1.34 all the time, but HwInfo registered a max value of 1.39 for a split second right at the beginning of the test. That looks like a significant spike to me, is it something I should be concerned about, or is it just the result of a huge amount of vdroop?

Q#5 - Voltages agian: I see you always cite your vcore in BIOS. Why do you do that? Furthermore, given the way I'm working my way up (adaptive + offset) my BIOS readings are very high. That's probably simply because in BIOS there's no EIST, and no vdroop (since there's no load). For example, even though my latest run had a ~1.33V under load, in BIOS it already showed it very close to 1.4. Is there anything wrong about it?

Q#5 - Software: just as most of us, I never liked overclocking from windows software too much, but I gave it a try the first time I booted up and it looked like Intel XTU worked decently. After a tampering a bit with the basic options in the BIOS and updating it to its latest version, I noticed XTU doesn't apply multipliers changes anymore. Actually, it applies them but frequency stays at 4.2 GHz load. Did anyone else experience this sort of thing? Could it be that it's not compatbile with the latest M5 BIOS? Or is the software just awfully bugged and I should avoid it altogheter?

Thanks in advance to any lamb of a human being willing to help me out with those perplexities, but if no one does, I understand:
that's asking a bit too much for someone that did not contribute for now.


----------



## BoredErica

Hmm, my 4.86 overclock failed x264. Hopefully 4.85 will pass.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new around here and I just bought my 6700K a few days ago.
> 
> I'm still reading post by post to get a better grasp of the average numbers, known issues, and everything related to Skylake's overclocking, but going through the whole thread will definitely take a while.
> 
> I'll definitely participate as soon as I reach an interesting and stable setup. I have been pretty lucky in the past (my 3570K ran for years at 5GHz 24/7) but I feel this time I'm not going to be as satisfied.
> 
> Would anyone be so kind to clear out a few doubts I have?
> Before writing down my questions, let me print my rig's specs out, to give you some context:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake
> MoBo: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> RAM: 16 GB DDR-4 Crucial Ballistix 2400
> PSU: Corsair TX850-EU
> Case: Fractal Design Define R2
> Cooling: Corsair H110i with two custom 14mm fans (extraction)
> 
> Q#1 - Temperatures: While running Prime 95 for a few hours, the package reached and surpassed 80 degrees celsius @4.5GHz ~1.35V.
> I must say my thermal paste wasn't top notch, I'll replace it as soon as I find the time to go buy it, but isn't 80 too much for a liquid cooling solution (even though a modest one) and a case with a very (very) good airflow?
> 
> Q#2 - Voltages: I'm using adaptive voltage and raising the offset on top of it in small steps. I do so because I'd like to have EIST enabled to keep my frequencies and voltages very low while idling. Is this going to provide inferior overclock yields compared with fixed frequencies and override-mode voltages?
> 
> Q#3 - Voltages again: It's kinda hard to gauge how much vdroop there is while testing with the aforementioned method because I don't really know what the voltage would be without an offset at a given frequency. Is there a way to find out?
> 
> Q#4 - Voltages again: During my last Prime95 run I noticed this: 4.4 GHz adaptive voltage, with LLC off, the vcore under load was about 1.34 all the time, but HwInfo registered a max value of 1.39 for a split second right at the beginning of the test. That looks like a significant spike to me, is it something I should be concerned about, or is it just the result of a huge amount of vdroop?
> 
> Q#5 - Voltages agian: I see you always cite your vcore in BIOS. Why do you do that? Furthermore, given the way I'm working my way up (adaptive + offset) my BIOS readings are very high. That's probably simply because in BIOS there's no EIST, and no vdroop (since there's no load). For example, even though my latest run had a ~1.33V under load, in BIOS it already showed it very close to 1.4. Is there anything wrong about it?
> 
> Q#5 - Software: just as most of us, I never liked overclocking from windows software too much, but I gave it a try the first time I booted up and it looked like Intel XTU worked decently. After a tampering a bit with the basic options in the BIOS and updating it to its latest version, I noticed XTU doesn't apply multipliers changes anymore. Actually, it applies them but frequency stays at 4.2 GHz load. Did anyone else experience this sort of thing? Could it be that it's not compatbile with the latest M5 BIOS? Or is the software just awfully bugged and I should avoid it altogheter?
> 
> Thanks in advance to any lamb of a human being willing to help me out with those perplexities, but if one one does, I understand:
> that's asking a bit too much for someone that did not contribute for now.


For Prime I don't think it's over the top. You can just not use Prime.

Thermal paste's not going to matter unless it was applied incorrectly. Delidding is far larger (delid service availible on Siliconlottery). My temps are more awkward than ever, because I'm delidded and not using HT, so my temps will be much lower than the average guy on 6700k. So given that, I think 80C wouldn't be out of the ordinary.

There's no advantage to downclocking on idle. The power usage should be next to nothing, and it does nothing for longevity. With Haswell, these power saving states decreased IO performance (albeit marginally, too little for anybody to notice in real world). I see it as nothing gained and something small lost.

I've never used offset because I've never seen the point of offset. But can't you just read Vcore reading from HWinfo?

That is a large difference, larger than can be explained by normal fluctuations in the readings. I dunno, if it doesn't happen again I wouldn't worry. Never heard of that happening before.

Part of it is a relic from my Haswell thread. Just want to see what people put into their bios and what they're reading from HWinfo. What voltage is being drawn also depends on what is being run and LLC. So I thought it would be better to get information on both the voltage people put into the bios versus what they end up seeing. Rather have a little more data than needed then have to go back and ask for information from 100 people in the chart later on.

4.2ghz is the turbo boost on 6700k right? I think the bios settings have been changed so that overclocking is disabled, so all the CPU can do is run at default turbo clocks.

I wrote the Skylake guide to help people, it would make no sense to deny that to somebody that comes here for help simply because they haven't contributed anything - how could they, and if they could it would be after that have their overclocks done and their overclock goes into my chart.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For Prime I don't think it's over the top. You can just not use Prime.


I'll report my temperatures much more precisely as soon as my tests are done (I'm writing down everything like a madman).
Bonus question, I'm halfway through reading the thread and I noticed a lot of fuss about different Prime95 versions. Would someone care to elaborate over that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thermal paste's not going to matter unless it was applied incorrectly. Delidding is far larger (delid service availible on Siliconlottery). My temps are more awkward than ever, because I'm delidded and not using HT, so my temps will be much lower than the average guy on 6700k. So given that, I think 80C wouldn't be out of the ordinary.


I don't think I'll delid but my Thermal Paste was really old and really low quality.
Bonus question again! =) Given the shape of the actualy Skylake die, the right way to apply it is a vertical strip I suppose. I did not read anything about it here, anyone tested it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's no advantage to downclocking on idle. The power usage should be next to nothing, and it does nothing for longevity. With Haswell, these power saving states decreased IO performance (albeit marginally, too little for anybody to notice in real world). I see it as nothing gained and something small lost.


I never knew that, but I just red the post about just that right in this thread. Interesting stuff about consuption, but what about degradation? Isn't it still better to run the lowest voltage possible for as much time as possible?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never used offset because I've never seen the point of offset. But can't you just read Vcore reading from HWinfo?


I am. HwInfo is the source of my vcore readings. CPUz was giving bizarre numbers (clearly wrong and in disaccordance with Intel's XTU).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That is a large difference, larger than can be explained by normal fluctuations in the readings. I dunno, if it doesn't happen again I wouldn't worry. Never heard of that happening before.


That is a large difference indeed. At this point I think I'll switch to fixed frequencies and override voltage mode, at least during tests to figure things out.
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 4.2ghz is the turbo boost on 6700k right? I think the bios settings have been changed so that overclocking is disabled, so all the CPU can do is run at default turbo clocks.


Yep, 4.2 GHz is the turbo boost on 6700k. But I still don't understand, XTU had that behavior even after setting optimized defaults. Fist thing I tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wrote the Skylake guide to help people, it would make no sense to deny that to somebody that comes here for help simply because they haven't contributed anything - how could they, and if they could it would be after that have their overclocks done and their overclock goes into my chart.


Well, thanks for aswering my questions, I hope some else will do the same with more insights.
That said, I definitely want to contribute to this data-hoarding effort, and I'll do that as soon as I finish my tests (just began yesterday so it'll take a while)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I'll report my temperatures much more precisely as soon as my tests are done (I'm writing down everything like a madman).
> Bonus question, I'm halfway through reading the thread and I noticed a lot of fuss about different Prime95 versions. Would someone care to elaborate over that?
> I don't think I'll delid but my Thermal Paste was really old and really low quality.
> Bonus question again! =) Given the shape of the actualy Skylake die, the right way to apply it is a vertical strip I suppose. I did not read anything about it here, anyone tested it?
> I never knew that, but I just red the post about just that right in this thread. Interesting stuff about consuption, but what about degradation? Isn't it still better to run the lowest voltage possible for as much time as possible?
> I am. HwInfo is the source of my vcore readings. CPUz was giving bizarre numbers (clearly wrong and in disaccordance with Intel's XTU).
> That is a large difference indeed. At this point I think I'll switch to fixed frequencies and override voltage mode, at least during tests to figure things out.


Yep, 4.2 GHz is the turbo boost on 6700k. But I still don't understand, XTU had that behavior even after setting optimized defaults. Fist thing I tried.
Well, thanks for aswering my questions, I hope some else will do the same with more insights.
That said, I definitely want to contribute to this data-hoarding effort, and I'll do that as soon as I finish my tests (just began yesterday so it'll take a while)[/QUOTE]

For Haswell, there was a large temperature difference between version 27.9 and version 28.x Prime95. However for at least temperatures, my new testing updated for Skylake shows that has changed. The temperatures are basically the same. I'm not sure if it crashes unstable clocks at the same rate. A lot of my hubbub was before I did the testing. Now I've done it, there's less to complain about with the newer version of Prime. But I still think Prime in general is overboard.

Your thermal paste has to be bizarrely terrible to give a difference of over 5C. I just have anecdotes that applications don't really matter *that* much. It's a huge pain for me to take off my heatsink and reapply for the sole purpose of testing temps though.

Yes, less voltage is good, but the thing's not even under load. I believe the difference this will make to the longevity of the CPU is very, very small if at all. There are far larger factors that affect the longevity of the CPU, and it won't come down to the wire even if you do live dangerously. If you're trying to make this a 10 year CPU then maybe, but then again maybe you shouldn't overclock for something like that. Question is what voltage you are using when you are making your CPU do work, and how long the work is. I ran thousands of hours of chess with my Haswell chip. Low idle voltage is so minor in comparison, I cannot even explain.


----------



## mandrix

So I've had one hell of a time trying to install AI Suite...the first time it locked up my pc. Finally just did a clean install of Windows 10 Pro and AI Suite doesn't install at all. Hmmm?

From what I've seen so far, HWINFO beta & cpu-z 1.73 agree with each other on vcore for my board (M8 Hero). Reason I wanted AI Suite was to see if it agrees.

No real time for OC so far, what little testing I did (Real Bench) either I needed to tweak more than vcore or my cpu isn't the greatest.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I've had one hell of a time trying to install AI Suite...the first time it locked up my pc. Finally just did a clean install of Windows 10 Pro and AI Suite doesn't install at all. Hmmm?
> 
> From what I've seen so far, HWINFO beta & cpu-z 1.73 agree with each other on vcore for my board (M8 Hero). Reason I wanted AI Suite was to see if it agrees.
> 
> No real time for OC so far, what little testing I did (Real Bench) either I needed to tweak more than vcore or my cpu isn't the greatest.


Didn't buy from SiliconLottery?

That's a'paddlin'


----------



## Scoundrel

Just wanted to update mine so that the charts can be as correct as possible.

4.6GHz @ 1.4v (shows 1.408 volts in UEFI) = max VID of 1.373v (with an average VID over 26 hours of Prime28.7 small FFT's = 1.294v)



All measurements done in HWINFO



If i back down to 1.385v Prime will fail eventually, while x264 stability test is completely stable @ 1.36v, (48 hours stable) so i have to conclude that Prime is still the hardest test for my system to pass.

4.7GHz simply is not possible for my chip, sure it can realbench and cinebench forever, and i have even completed 6 hours of x264 testing, but prime will crap out at any voltage in a matter of minutes unless i apply so much voltage that it throttles down due to temps being too high.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Didn't buy from SiliconLottery?
> 
> That's a'paddlin'


lol. They didn't have any 6700K when I preordered mine on Amazon, I imagine.
but I haven't given up, still trying to learn this board.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Just wanted to update mine so that the charts can be as correct as possible.
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.4v (shows 1.408 volts in UEFI) = max VID of 1.373v (with an average VID over 26 hours of Prime28.7 small FFT's = 1.294v)
> 
> All measurements done in HWINFO
> 
> If i back down to 1.385v Prime will fail eventually, while x264 stability test is completely stable @ 1.36v, (48 hours stable) so i have to conclude that Prime is still the hardest test for my system to pass.
> 
> 4.7GHz simply is not possible for my chip, sure it can realbench and cinebench forever, and i have even completed 6 hours of x264 testing, but prime will crap out at any voltage in a matter of minutes unless i apply so much voltage that it throttles down due to temps being too high.


From my short testing it was very apparent that Prime was a far harder test than x264. The entire point of x264 is to try to pass a test that is as easy as possible without being so easy, an overclock fails under normal use. Prime is faaar harder to pass. I think it is the hardest test to pass that exists for Skylake.

But very well, I have updated your overclock. Thanks for checking back in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> lol. They didn't have any 6700K when I preordered mine on Amazon, I imagine.
> but I haven't given up, still trying to learn this board.


Honestly, there's not that much there. You know the drill, x264 to bypass heat and difficulty passing prime, base clock to fine tune. Possibly cache set little lower, spread spectrum off.

Not that much that can be done.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> From my short testing it was very apparent that Prime was a far harder test than x264. The entire point of x264 is to try to pass a test that is as easy as possible without being so easy, an overclock fails under normal use. Prime is faaar harder to pass. I think it is the hardest test to pass that exists for Skylake.
> 
> But very well, I have updated your overclock. Thanks for checking back in.


Do you know how Silicon lottery test their CPU's before selling them as 4.8+ GHz verified chips?
I mean, i would be pretty disapointed to have prime fail on one of those.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Do you know how Silicon lottery test their CPU's before selling them as 4.8+ GHz verified chips?
> I mean, i would be pretty disapointed to have prime fail on one of those.


If you're that serious about Prime, yeah.

They say they just run 1 hr Realbench in 1.395v or under. For my chip, it passes everything but Prime.

So in your experience Realbench crashes less often than our x264 test?

Raja's not going to like hearing this. His guide was the one saying that Prime isn't good and Realbench can crash while passing Prime all day, and I totally disagree. Other way around.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Bonus question, I'm halfway through reading the thread and I noticed a lot of fuss about different Prime95 versions. Would someone care to elaborate over that?


A newer version reportedly gets the CPU temp up even higher than normal (P95 already being a very hot stress test), to the point that some people recommended to stick with the older version.
Having said that, I think Darkwizzie mentioned a few posts back that he couldn't see much difference during his testing. Then again the difference might not be as pronounced when delidded and without Hyper Threading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I don't think I'll delid but my Thermal Paste was really old and really low quality.
> Bonus question again! =) Given the shape of the actualy Skylake die, the right way to apply it is a vertical strip I suppose. I did not read anything about it here, anyone tested it?


You can always try to remount, never hurts. TIM isn't that expensive. Gives you a nice comparison too.

While the die is a rectangle, the 4 cores are in the middle which presumably are the hottest parts while the iGPU is at one end which doesn't generate any heat if you use a discrete GPU. So I didn't bother and just used a drop of Noctua NT-H1 in the middle which spreads very easily. If you want to, then draw a line in the same direction as your RAM slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I never knew that, but I just red the post about just that right in this thread. Interesting stuff about consuption, but what about degradation? Isn't it still better to run the lowest voltage possible for as much time as possible?


As far as I'm aware (and I might be wrong on this) degradation doesn't happen until many years and even then it might not be noticeable. All I remember reading is that some people after x number of years had to bump the voltage up another notch. I'm running at ~1.5v though so for me it might actually become a problem at some point, and even if it doesn't I do have some spare cash to buy a new one. Also note that apparently the voltage reported and what you key into the UEFI is the input voltage while the actual cores are lower. However only time will tell how Skylake reacts to high voltages. I'm fine with being a test case.

EDIT: Eh... I guess I shouldn't get lunch while writing a post. Too much will have been said since then.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> A newer version reportedly gets the CPU temp up even higher than normal (P95 already being a very hot stress test), to the point that some people recommended to stick with the older version.
> Having said that, I think Darkwizzie mentioned a few posts back that he couldn't see much difference during his testing. Then again the difference might not be as pronounced when delidded and without Hyper Threading.
> You can always try to remount, never hurts. TIM isn't that expensive. Gives you a nice comparison too.
> 
> While the die is a rectangle, the 4 cores are in the middle which presumably are the hottest parts while the iGPU is at one end which doesn't generate any heat if you use a discrete GPU. So I didn't bother and just used a drop of Noctua NT-H1 in the middle which spreads very easily. If you want to, then draw a line in the same direction as your RAM slots.
> As far as I'm aware (and I might be wrong on this) degradation doesn't happen until many years and even then it might not be noticeable. All I remember reading is that some people after x number of years had to bump the voltage up another notch. I'm running at ~1.5v though so for me it might actually become a problem at some point, and even if it doesn't I do have some spare cash to buy a new one. Also note that apparently the voltage reported and what you key into the UEFI is the input voltage while the actual cores are lower. However only time will tell how Skylake reacts to high voltages. I'm fine with being a test case.
> 
> EDIT: Eh... I guess I shouldn't get lunch while writing a post. Too much will have been said since then.


Like to point out.

The Prime testing was originally done on an i5 Haswell part. That's there I detected the temperature difference. I'm testing on an i5 Skylake part. I never tested with HT. Delidding reduces temperatures and not using HT reduces temperatures, so yes, if there were small differences it would be better detected there. But relatively speaking they are all close together, look at all the other tests that are all below it, and IBT and Linpack snaking around. I think the temperature testing is still nuanced enough to point out the important bits. I saw this dilemma coming before I picked my chip. In the end I decided to go for the delidded chip for my own benefit.

Still, Prime 28.7 might crash overclocks faster than 27.9. I don't know that yet. In my experience on Haswell, that was the case. But I see now that things are all different for Skylake.

I guess if the thermal paste was spread out so that it covers the IHS, whatever shape you made is irrelevant unless you put way too much paste. It's not like having more paste in the areas above the IHS where the cores are makes it cooler.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Man, I need to trawl around forums and pick up some more people for the chart and bring some more traffic in.


I will come back with my own information soon. I'm doing some more testing on my 6700K before settling down. Currently testing out the best way to apply Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on the IHS. So far, it would seem that putting the paste in an X and spreading the paste offers the best temperatures due to covering the entire IHS. The IHS just spreads the heat from the CPU die and the more surface area of the IHS you can cover, the better.

FWIW, my current overclock is at 4.8GHz with a Noctua NH-D15S using EK-Vardar fans. But I'm always testing out new settings on my Z170 Classified.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're that serious about Prime, yeah.
> 
> They say they just run 1 hr Realbench in 1.395v or under. For my chip, it passes everything but Prime.
> 
> So in your experience Realbench crashes less often than our x264 test?
> Raja's not going to like hearing this. His guide was the one saying that Prime isn't good and Realbench can crash while passing Prime all day, and I totally disagree. Other way around.


I havent run any custom RealBench testing, just looping "Stress Test". Doing repetetive H.264 video encoding benchmarks in RealBench might result in the same.

with an earlier Hero8 bios i had issues passing x264 stability tests, and NOT prime, but memory dumps revealed that the nvidia driver was causing it to fail so i removed afterburner and clocked my card (and the cards memory) down to stock and reran without further issues (blaming win10, since win8.1 was completely stable at same afterburner speeds). Also Prime was stable a lower voltage with the previous BIOS so it's all very confusing.

I see the point in passing only the hardest tests that your system will experience during daily use...I just hate not knowing if that random crash in a new game might be due to overclocking, so i perfer testing my overclocks with the hardest possible tests, and i think a combination of x264 and Prime is the best way to do atm. Realbench is probably pretty good at testing overall stability in a hurry, but my experience is that prime will fail in seconds or minutes where realbench will pass a complete loop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> I havent run any custom RealBench testing, just looping "Stress Test". Doing repetetive H.264 video encoding benchmarks in RealBench might result in the same.
> 
> with an earlier Hero8 bios i had issues passing x264 stability tests, and NOT prime, but memory dumps revealed that the nvidia driver was causing it to fail so i removed afterburner and clocked my card (and the cards memory) down to stock and reran without further issues (blaming win10, since win8.1 was completely stable at same afterburner speeds). Also Prime was stable a lower voltage with the previous BIOS so it's all very confusing.
> 
> I see the point in passing only the hardest tests that your system will experience during daily use...I just hate not knowing if that random crash in a new game might be due to overclocking, so i perfer testing my overclocks with the hardest possible tests, and i think a combination of x264 and Prime is the best way to do atm. Realbench is probably pretty good at testing overall stability in a hurry, but my experience is that prime will fail in seconds or minutes where realbench will pass a complete loop.


Our test should be harder to pass than Realbench's benchmark, some things have been tweaked to make sure of that.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Just wanted to update mine so that the charts can be as correct as possible.
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.4v (shows 1.408 volts in UEFI) = max VID of 1.373v (with an average VID over 26 hours of Prime28.7 small FFT's = 1.294v)
> 
> All measurements done in HWINFO
> 
> If i back down to 1.385v Prime will fail eventually, while x264 stability test is completely stable @ 1.36v, (48 hours stable) so i have to conclude that Prime is still the hardest test for my system to pass.
> 
> 4.7GHz simply is not possible for my chip, sure it can realbench and cinebench forever, and i have even completed 6 hours of x264 testing, but prime will crap out at any voltage in a matter of minutes unless i apply so much voltage that it throttles down due to temps being too high.


Jesus.....not calling it stable after 48 hours of x264 is madness lol, I REALLY doubt your chip is gonna lock/bluescreen with passing 48 hours of x264, mass OCD mode I think from you dude. Any other person on here would pass a 8hr realbench/x264 and enjoy playing with their chip, think what you're doing is very unnecessary but your chip, your choice


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Jesus.....not calling it stable after 48 hours of x264 is madness lol, I REALLY doubt your chip is gonna lock/bluescreen with passing 48 hours of x264, mass OCD mode I think from you dude.


I'm not home for longer periods of time, so it doesnt bother me having it run a few days from time to time.

And i think i just proved You wrong dude, if it crashes doing one tests, the first test wasn't thorough enough.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> I havent run any custom RealBench testing, just looping "Stress Test". Doing repetetive H.264 video encoding benchmarks in RealBench might result in the same.
> 
> with an earlier Hero8 bios i had issues passing x264 stability tests, and NOT prime, but memory dumps revealed that the nvidia driver was causing it to fail so i removed afterburner and clocked my card (and the cards memory) down to stock and reran without further issues (blaming win10, since win8.1 was completely stable at same afterburner speeds). Also Prime was stable a lower voltage with the previous BIOS so it's all very confusing.
> 
> I see the point in passing only the hardest tests that your system will experience during daily use...I just hate not knowing if that random crash in a new game might be due to overclocking, so i perfer testing my overclocks with the hardest possible tests, and i think a combination of x264 and Prime is the best way to do atm. Realbench is probably pretty good at testing overall stability in a hurry, but my experience is that prime will fail in seconds or minutes where realbench will pass a complete loop.


If you are only gaming RealBench and x264 are fine. Prime is so much more intense than CPU gaming load it's not funny. In fact, for gaming a great way to test an overclock is to actually _play some games_.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> If you are only gaming RealBench and x264 are fine. Prime is so much more intense than CPU gaming load it's not funny. In fact, for gaming a great way to test an overclock is to actually _play some games_.


I'm playing several early access Alpha releases like Dayz, H1Z1, and Arma3 mods, so knowing the PC is stable is pretty critical, especially Dayz is heavily CPU intensive and the renderer is really badly optimized for GPU's, it happens to be the game i play the most (around 1000 hours over the last year or so) so it makes sense to me.

I dont care if people verify their overclocks with Prime or not...i'm just saying that it took my CPU 0.04v more to pass 24+ hours of prime than it did to pass x264 stress test.

Edit: BTW im running cache at 46x multiplier as well....doesnt seem to require more of anything.


----------



## nasuellia

So I tried RealBench instead of Prime95, and the results are completely different: my CPU passed 2 hours of testing with the same settings that were failing after a few minutes with Prime95 (no bsod, no restart or freeze, just errors and then the application "stopped working").

What should I think of this?









Isn't the encoding stuff like handbrake supposed to be the hardest test to pass?

Or is it that Prime95 isn't a reliable test anymore? I don't understand.

Maybe I'm little outdated on this stuff, I'm used to use Prime95 for torture tests, and my 3570K could finish entire nights of Prime95 no problem, at 5GHz. I don't want my OC to be "just good enough", I want it rock solid.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> So I tried RealBench instead of Prime95, and the results are completely different: my CPU passed 2 hours of testing with the same settings that were failing after a few minutes with Prime95 (no bsod, no restart or freeze, just errors and then the application "stopped working").
> 
> What should I think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the encoding stuff like handbrake supposed to be the hardest test to pass?
> 
> Or is it that Prime95 isn't a reliable test anymore? I don't understand.
> 
> Maybe I'm little outdated on this stuff, I'm used to use Prime95 for torture tests, and my 3570K could finish entire nights of Prime95 no problem, at 5GHz. I don't want my OC to be "just good enough", I want it rock solid.


Prime95 is the epitome of a synthetic stress test whereas RealBench is designed to more closely emulate real-world applications. They are very different tests. If you want it stable beyond a shadow of a doubt go with the overkill synthetic route (Prime is like FurMark for CPU's), but it really depends on what you are planning to use the CPU for.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K Skylake
> MoBo: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> RAM: 16 GB DDR-4 Crucial Ballistix 2400
> PSU: Corsair TX850-EU
> Case: Fractal Design Define R2
> Cooling: Corsair H110i with two custom 14mm fans (extraction)
> 
> Q#1 - Temperatures: While running Prime 95 for a few hours, the package reached and surpassed 80 degrees celsius @4.5GHz ~1.35V.
> I must say my thermal paste wasn't top notch, I'll replace it as soon as I find the time to go buy it, but isn't 80 too much for a liquid cooling solution (even though a modest one) and a case with a very (very) good airflow?
> 
> Q#2 - Voltages: I'm using adaptive voltage and raising the offset on top of it in small steps. I do so because I'd like to have EIST enabled to keep my frequencies and voltages very low while idling. Is this going to provide inferior overclock yields compared with fixed frequencies and override-mode voltages?
> 
> Q#3 - Voltages again: It's kinda hard to gauge how much vdroop there is while testing with the aforementioned method because I don't really know what the voltage would be without an offset at a given frequency. Is there a way to find out?
> 
> Q#4 - Voltages again: During my last Prime95 run I noticed this: 4.4 GHz adaptive voltage, with LLC off, the vcore under load was about 1.34 all the time, but HwInfo registered a max value of 1.39 for a split second right at the beginning of the test. That looks like a significant spike to me, is it something I should be concerned about, or is it just the result of a huge amount of vdroop?
> 
> Q#5 - Voltages agian: I see you always cite your vcore in BIOS. Why do you do that? Furthermore, given the way I'm working my way up (adaptive + offset) my BIOS readings are very high. That's probably simply because in BIOS there's no EIST, and no vdroop (since there's no load). For example, even though my latest run had a ~1.33V under load, in BIOS it already showed it very close to 1.4. Is there anything wrong about it?
> 
> Q#5 - Software: just as most of us, I never liked overclocking from windows software too much, but I gave it a try the first time I booted up and it looked like Intel XTU worked decently. After a tampering a bit with the basic options in the BIOS and updating it to its latest version, I noticed XTU doesn't apply multipliers changes anymore. Actually, it applies them but frequency stays at 4.2 GHz load. Did anyone else experience this sort of thing? Could it be that it's not compatbile with the latest M5 BIOS? Or is the software just awfully bugged and I should avoid it altogheter?


#1 - what fans do you have and at what speeds during testing? That will significantly affect temperatures. Temperatures will go up by ~7-14c from adding Hyperthreading (i7) and can be 10-20c hotter if you don't have delidded CPU (most people do not)

#2 - Is Adaptive needed now in order to do those things? I was under the impression that Manual still worked fine since Haswell.

#3 - not really, maybe a digital multimeter on voltage readout points on your motherboard if you have one. It's still rather awkward to test that way, even if manual didn't work fine it's easier to use it while setting up an OC

#4 - with no LLC, it could be vdroop. Same for #5 - he cites bios volts because that was highly accurate for Haswell and because it's not as accurate but still excellent for Skylake with a bit of LLC
Quote:


> Isn't the encoding stuff like handbrake supposed to be the hardest test to pass?


No, it never was.

It was used especially on Haswell because after architectural changes in the CPU, there were some huge differences between real world loads vs the hottest loads and the hardest loads to pass. For example, you could be video encoding @100% CPU load and have temps in the high 50's, then go and load linpack with newest instruction sets and your temps would rise to the 90's. You could then go to prime 28.5 fft 1344 and your temps would be way lower than that - in the 60's to 70's - but crash this time while the other tests ran fine.

This was all happening on the same vcore and input voltage, so it created a lot of discussion over which tests to use for which purposes - people were not used to extreme temperature gaps and heat not strongly correlating to stability demand. Also people were running a lot of lighter tests and then crashing during encoding - i was one of the few early in the haswell thread using and promoting x264 for stability testing (long optimized test plus a bit of extra vcore for safety margin)

Some of that stuff carries over to Skylake, some does not. Hardest test AFAIK in terms of vcore needed for stability is still a proper long custom blend with latest version of prime


----------



## boi801

Hello,

How can I raise the CPU VID in a MSI z170 M7?
I can change the vcore but the VID is always 1.265 in idle and 1.275 in load... even with the vcore at 1.45 the VID does not change!
helllp...

thanks!


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> #1 - what fans do you have and at what speeds during testing? That will significantly affect temperatures. Temperatures will go up by ~7-14c from adding Hyperthreading (i7) and can be 10-20c hotter if you don't have delidded CPU (most people do not)


Now that I had a look at them to answer your question, I noticed I lied (well, not purposedly!) on my fan setup: I forgot that I switched out the aftermarket fans to stick back the two Corsair shipped with the h110 for noise reasons a few months ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> #2 - Is Adaptive needed now in order to do those things? I was under the impression that Manual still worked fine since Haswell.


It's not needed, in fact now I switched to override to find out the best compromise, then I'll re evaluate if I want EIST and adaptive voltage.


----------



## nasuellia

About Vdroop... isn't 50 mV a bit too much of a it? With a fixed 1.4V VID (and exactly 1.4V in idle) I'm getting 1.354 V on full load.

Isn't this an argument in favor of using adaptive + offset? I mean, with this fixed method, if I want to try 1.4V during load, I have to assign a stupidly high VID (probably well over 1.4), that would actually be applied all the time while idling, and that can't be good.

With adaptive + offset and EIST on, I could have it switch between a low voltage and low frequency.something while idling to exactly 1.4 while full load, I just have to find the right offset.

Correct me if I'm saying idiocies.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Now that I had a look at them to answer your question, I noticed I lied (well, not purposedly!) on my fan setup: I forgot that I switched out the aftermarket fans to stick back the two Corsair shipped with the h110 for noise reasons a few months ago.


The fans that you use matter less than the RPM you run them at, providing we are talking about fans with high static pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> About Vdroop... isn't 50 mV a bit too much of a it? With a fixed 1.4V VID (and exactly 1.4V in idle) I'm getting 1.354 V on full load.
> 
> Isn't this an argument in favor of using adaptive + offset? I mean, with this fixed method, if I want to try 1.4V during load, I have to assign a stupidly high VID (probably well over 1.4), that would actually be applied all the time while idling, and that can't be good, right?
> 
> With adaptive + offset and EIST on, I could have it switch between a low voltage and low frequency.something while idling to exactly 1.4 while full load, I just have to find the right offset.
> 
> Correct me if I'm saying idiocies.


Are you using LLC? This is exactly what it was designed for.


----------



## shredzy

EDIT: Nevermind...can't even get EIST/C states to drop my voltage even with adaptive mode....anyone else getting this issue with the asus hero and 0603 bios?


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> The fans that you use matter less than the RPM you run them at, providing we are talking about fans with high static pressure.


Right, I forgot about what your original question was, lol. During tests I crank them up to full speed. The radiator is cold, so I don't think I'm close to a point where the cooling system isn't good enough. That's why I was worrying more about the thermal interface between the CPU and the waterblock itself. Anyway, now that I red the whole thread, it doesn't look like my temperatures are much higher then normal, they look quite in line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Are you using LLC? This is exactly what it was designed for.


LLC's implementation on this motherboard looks weaker then my previous: on my good old Asus P67 Sabertooth LLC used to compensate the vDroop as it is supposed to, by boosting the vcore a bit during full load, but on this MSI M5 instead, it doesn't even do much other then raising my idle voltages quite a bit.
It doesn't have any configurable levels, it's just on or off. Weird.

4500 MHz, 1.375V VID, LLC on results in 1.392V idle and 1.344V load.
4500 MHz, 1.400V VID, LLC off, results in 1.400V idle and 1.344V load.

I find the aforementioned numbers a bit bizarre... Why would I use it? It looks like it does pretty much the same thing as a higher VID.


----------



## Wacko90901

First post! I was pointed here while i was working on my skylake overclock so that i could also contribute to the masses.
System:
MB: MSI Gaming M7
CPU: i7-6700k
GPU: Gigabyte G1 980ti
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16gb 2800MHZ
Cooling: Custom loop: EK Supremacy EVO, 360 Coolstream PE, 140 XRES DDC pump
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 850W

Overclocking Adventures:
With Auto settings i was at a 4.8ghz OC stable but it takes the vcore up to about 1.7v which is obsurd to me.
As we speak im at the following: 1.45v, 105 base clock, 46 CPU clock, 41 ring frequency, XMP off

Temps are fine (65-75c), but i still get BSOD's when stress testing. AIDA64 stability test will stop after about 40 seconds, Intel's ETU stress test ran for 4 minutes before BSOD, Prime95 has been all over the place in run times.


----------



## Excession

*Username:* Excession
*CPU Model:* i7-6700K
*Base Clock:* 100
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4700
*Cache Frequency:* 4100
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.330
*Vcore:* 1.344
*Cooling Solution:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, Gelid GC Extreme, no delid
*Stability Test:* Realbench, 8 hours
*Batch Number:* Malaysia L524B574
*Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Deluxe
*LLC Setting:* AUTO
*Misc Comments:* All testing done with hyperthreading ON. Prime95 and Linpack seem stable for short periods. Will do an overnight test of Prime tonight, maybe Linpack the night after.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How can I raise the CPU VID in a MSI z170 M7?
> I can change the vcore but the VID is always 1.265 in idle and 1.275 in load... even with the vcore at 1.45 the VID does not change!
> helllp...
> 
> thanks!


VID is what the processor is requesting, not what you set. You cannot change a VID.

I think everyone here should get out some multimeters and actually check the true voltage to their processor. I have been testing yesterday and today checking voltages, vdroop, and LLC levels and such on my board. What I found was pretty scary. At default Intel specifications of no LLC, my board drops the voltage down by .134v under 100% load in Prime small FFT. Pretty huge amount really. The next level up of LLC brings that to only a .1v drop, the level above that brings it to a .08v drop. However, here is where things get really scary. The level 2 setting, which still according to the bios should let voltage drop under load, and should bring the vdroop to somewhere around 0.5v drop, instead actually BOOSTS the voltage by .05v! The worst part is though, all software actually shows a drop in voltage, just like vdroop normally acts (shows dropping to 1.368v), but the true voltage is boosting!. Opposite of what software says. I did get my software readings working right now, so I know they are "correct" at most other levels of LLC. However, it is really really bad when your software readings that everyone is going by in this thread say one thing when the voltage is doing the exact opposite. In my case the LLC boosted my voltage to 1.53v! Exceeding the max specifications Intel says is allowed. Now for an even worse thing, the top level of LLC that says it is supposed to keep voltage even without any vdroop, reports that it is doing exactly that in software (constant 1.425v reported), but the true voltage being sent into the CPU was boosted to 1.6v!

So all you people running your "magic" levels of LLC and saying "oh as soon as I set this all my overclocks worked great now" need to go check your actual voltage asap with a multimeter. Chances are your magic setting that reports safe voltage in software but somehow lets you overclock much higher is probably feeding your CPU far higher amounts of voltage than you think.

You can get a cheap but good multimeter here:
http://www.amazon.com/Sinometer-VC97-Multimeter-Thermometer-Resolution/dp/B00MYU0MOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441651309&sr=8-1&keywords=multimeter+true+RMS

This is the one that I use:
http://www.amazon.com/Extech-EX430-Autoranging-Multimeter-Capacitance/dp/B0000WU1AC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1441651309&sr=8-5&keywords=multimeter+true+RMS


----------



## Wacko90901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> VID is what the processor is requesting, not what you set. You cannot change a VID.
> 
> I think everyone here should get out some multimeters and actually check the true voltage to their processor. I have been testing yesterday and today checking voltages, vdroop, and LLC levels and such on my board. What I found was pretty scary. At default Intel specifications of no LLC, my board drops the voltage down by .134v under 100% load in Prime small FFT. Pretty huge amount really. The next level up of LLC brings that to only a .1v drop, the level above that brings it to a .08v drop. However, here is where things get really scary. The level 2 setting, which still according to the bios should let voltage drop under load, and should bring the vdroop to somewhere around 0.5v drop, instead actually BOOSTS the voltage by .05v! The worst part is though, all software actually shows a drop in voltage, just like vdroop normally acts, but the true voltage is boosting!. Opposite of what software says. I did get my software readings working right now, so I know they are "correct" at most other levels of LLC. However, it is really really bad when your software readings that everyone is going by in this thread say one thing when the voltage is doing the exact opposite. In my case the LLC boosted my voltage to 1.53v! Exceeding the max specifications Intel says is allowed. Now for an even worse thing, the top level of LLC that says it is supposed to keep voltage even without any vdroop, reports that it is doing exactly that in software, but the true voltage being sent into the CPU was boosted to 1.6v!
> 
> So all you people running your "magic" levels of LLC and saying "oh as soon as I set this all my overclocks worked great now" need to go check your actual voltage asap with a multimeter. Chances are your magic setting that reports safe voltage in software but somehow lets you overclock much higher is probably feeding your CPU far higher amounts of voltage than you think.


I am curious, i see a lot of 1.45 or something like that for the suggested max voltage on here, but i see in the spec sheet it says 1.52, which coincidentally is what my MB sets the vcore to when i make the jump to 4.8ghz with Auto voltage settings (1.52 volts that is).

What truly is the max suggested voltage?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko90901*
> 
> I am curious, i see a lot of 1.45 or something like that for the suggested max voltage on here, but i see in the spec sheet it says 1.52, which coincidentally is what my MB sets the vcore to when i make the jump to 4.8ghz with Auto voltage settings (1.52 volts that is).
> 
> What truly is the max suggested voltage?


To be completely safe on air cooling or non-chilled water cooling I would keep it below 1.45-1.47 range. But that is just what I think, lots of other people have different opinions here. Either way, check your true voltage and dont rely on software. What is reported seems to be very incorrect when you use LLC settings.


----------



## Wacko90901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> To be completely safe on air cooling or non-chilled water cooling I would keep it below 1.45-1.47 range. But that is just what I think, lots of other people have different opinions here. Either way, check your true voltage and dont rely on software. What is reported seems to be very incorrect when you use LLC settings.


So here is what im seeing as an example (i have a custom loop and low ambient temps)
21c idle temps
4.8GHZ overclock with all voltage controls set to auto
passes all stress tests (AIDA64, Intel ETU, Prime95, im still figuring out how to use x264), but the vcore shows on HWMonitor as being 1.52v
temps are low 70's, high 60's during all of these tests with the pump at full speed.

Can you help me understand LLC settings? it was not something i had ever seen until i joined this site


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> LLC's implementation on this motherboard looks weaker then my previous: on my good old Asus P67 Sabertooth LLC used to compensate the vDroop as it is supposed to, by boosting the vcore a bit during full load, but on this MSI M5 instead, it doesn't even do much other then raising my idle voltages quite a bit.
> It doesn't have any configurable levels, it's just on or off. Weird.
> 
> 4500 MHz, 1.375V VID, LLC on results in 1.392V idle and 1.344V load.
> 4500 MHz, 1.400V VID, LLC off, results in 1.400V idle and 1.344V load.
> 
> I find the aforementioned numbers a bit bizarre... Why would I use it? It looks like it does pretty much the same thing as a higher VID.


Does MSI not have variable LLC (low, high, 1-7 ect)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> However, here is where things get really scary. The level 2 setting, which still according to the bios should let voltage drop under load, and should bring the vdroop to somewhere around 0.5v drop, instead actually BOOSTS the voltage by .05v!


Yeah there have been posts and articles on this effect in the past. It's very easy to boost voltage if you aren't careful.


----------



## Wacko90901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Does MSI not have variable LLC (low, high, 1-7 ect)?
> Yeah there have been posts and articles on this effect in the past. It's very easy to boost voltage if you aren't careful.


I have the MSI gaming m7 and im not seeing anything about LLC anywhere, could it have another name? Im going to do a thorough look real quick


----------



## EniGma1987

LLC stands for Load-Line Calibration. It combats something called vdroop. Vdroop is when the voltage drops under load because there is more resistance inside the CPU because more things are being used. It is a normal and natural part of CPU behavior and design and is intended by Intel to happen so that when the CPU changes from heavy load to no (or very little) load there isnt a voltage spike that exceeds the vcore the processor is supposed to be receiving. LLC combats this Intel designed feature by using an algorithm to boost voltage as the processor is gets under heavy load to try and maintain a more constant voltage, instead of letting the voltage drop. The level of LLC determines how much voltage is boosted under load, and normally the level is low enough that even with the minor boost, the voltage still drops some. For example. If vcore is set at 1.4v, and the processor gets under 100% load, then voltage could be 1.3v at that point. When using the lowest level of LLC the voltage gets boosted by .025v under load, so then with that setting the processor would instead drop to only 1.325v instead of 1.3v. Get it? The problem is the algorithms dont always work right or are tuned correctly, in which case the voltage gets boosted WAY too much and instead of the voltage dropping when under load it will boost past the vcore setting. For example, if vcore is 1.4v, and the LLC setting goes crazy then you could end up with 1.425v under load. Really LLC should not be used, since it can cause micro spikes of voltage to the CPU during load changes on the processor, and the higher the LLC setting the higher the voltage spikes. You cannot see these spikes when looking at the voltage in software, they are too quick for the software to see. So never use high levels of LLC, either dont use it at all or only use very low levels of it to keep your processor safe.

Reports have been that some of those MSI boards do not have a LLC setting though.


----------



## Wacko90901

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> LLC stands for Load-Line Calibration. It combats something called vdroop. Vdroop is when the voltage drops under load because there is more resistance inside the CPU because more things are being used. It is a normal and natural part of CPU behavior and design and is intended by Intel to happen so that when the CPU changes from heavy load to no (or very little) load there isnt a voltage spike that exceeds the vcore the processor is supposed to be receiving. LLC combats this Intel designed feature by using an algorithm to boost voltage as the processor is gets under heavy load to try and maintain a more constant voltage, instead of letting the voltage drop. The level of LLC determines how much voltage is boosted under load, and normally the level is low enough that even with the minor boost, the voltage still drops some. For example. If vcore is set at 1.4v, and the processor gets under 100% load, then voltage could be 1.3v at that point. When using the lowest level of LLC the voltage gets boosted by .025v under load, so then with that setting the processor would instead drop to only 1.325v instead of 1.3v. Get it? The problem is the algorithms dont always work right or are tuned correctly, in which case the voltage gets boosted WAY too much and instead of the voltage dropping when under load it will boost past the vcore setting. For example, if vcore is 1.4v, and the LLC setting goes crazy then you could end up with 1.425v under load. Really LLC should not be used, since it can cause micro spikes of voltage to the CPU during load changes on the processor, and the higher the LLC setting the higher the voltage spikes. You cannot see these spikes when looking at the voltage in software, they are too quick for the software to see. So never use high levels of LLC, either dont use it at all or only use very low levels of it to keep your processor safe.
> 
> Reports have been that some of those MSI boards do not have a LLC setting though.


Thank you greatly









I went through every setting on my Gaming M7 and indeed there is no LLC setting.


----------



## ladcrooks

*I save this as a notepad file and like to fire on here now and then if the situation arises*

I really think all this over use of prime etc is a waste of time, and I know I will l get shot down again as I have before. It proves it ran prime for 24 hrs, 16, 8, so what.
If it was machine that meant life or death and then I wouldn't be OC it, such as a sever, a machine meant for business.

I have yet to own a OC machine that passed prime, Aida64, whatever for 20 mins max ( just to obtain a heat value and that is all ) to fail me, constant crashing, once in blue moon, no!

Id rather add life expectancy to my chip than take it away with constant hrs of primary cow dung

And more so the likes of me which is 99% never get a cpu to 100% for hrs on end - so futile for most of us, and I bet many others are blinded or led to believe they have to do this because they read it on forums such as this, ' YOUR OC is not proper unless it survives Prime for a week non stop









And if it does say while playing a game or a bit of rendering, and is a persistent failure then up the ante and give it a tiny voltage jump - you cannot beat real life usage for testing.

I done a simple Asus OC 4.6 used aida64 for 20mins to feel the heat. Have played games for over a week now no crashes and other software progs ...... now back to 4.2. My chip does not need to be OC yet. I will wait until i feel my computer needs it - to those that do lots of video editing, your dilemma is different









I have gone over this many times and wished i kept a record from some of the well to know chaps I have met in my 30yrs of computing who agree on this. Tour google yourself and you will see its not just I, but many others who laugh at all this unnecessary waste of hrs burning out your poor ole chip. Real world usage - get a couple of crashes, then up the voltage maybe


----------



## SavellM

So I have a question.
On my Asus VIII Hero board I set CPU voltage to manual.
Then set it to 1.3v.

In HWMonitor its reporting Voltages - VID @1.418v as Max, and 1.330 to 1.345v as normal, with 1.321v as min.

Is this vdroop?
And what can/shall I do about it, if anything?
Is there a better way to set voltage in BIOS?
Is there any good Skylake overclocking guide?


----------



## Mr0czny

Do you think it's stable ?



Adaptive 1.25V + 0.11V i LLC Level 1


----------



## mandrix

My 6700K seems good at 4.6 so far...cpu-z & HWINFO64 indicating 1.376v FWIW.
I think the BIOS setpoint was 1.38 and I'm using LLC 5 on the Hero.
Used P95 28.7 small fft's and the other ones I normally run with no temps above 72. Right now running X264 again for more loops.

Can not install any ROG software without trashing the OS...apparently it and the Aquaero's don't get along. Even RealBench crashes after a few seconds no matter the BIOS settings so to heck with it! lol.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> So I have a question.
> On my Asus VIII Hero board I set CPU voltage to manual.
> Then set it to 1.3v.
> 
> In HWMonitor its reporting Voltages - VID @1.418v as Max, and 1.330 to 1.345v as normal, with 1.321v as min.
> 
> Is this vdroop?
> And what can/shall I do about it, if anything?
> Is there a better way to set voltage in BIOS?
> Is there any good Skylake overclocking guide?


Don't look at the VID, look at the VCore.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Reports have been that some of those MSI boards do not have a LLC setting though.


If true this is enough to put me off those boards completely. Not that it matters I guess since I'm a bit of an Asus fanboy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> So I have a question.
> On my Asus VIII Hero board I set CPU voltage to manual.
> Then set it to 1.3v.
> 
> In HWMonitor its reporting Voltages - VID @1.418v as Max, and 1.330 to 1.345v as normal, with 1.321v as min.
> 
> Is this vdroop?
> And what can/shall I do about it, if anything?
> Is there a better way to set voltage in BIOS?
> Is there any good Skylake overclocking guide?


Vcore is what you are after, and what you are looking for is a drop of voltage when under _load_ (it'll be below what it was at idle and below what you set in the UEFI).


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> *I save this as a notepad file and like to fire on here now and then if the situation arises*
> 
> I really think all this over use of prime etc is a waste of time, and I know I will l get shot down again as I have before. It proves it ran prime for 24 hrs, 16, 8, so what.
> If it was machine that meant life or death and then I wouldn't be OC it, such as a sever, a machine meant for business.
> 
> I have yet to own a OC machine that passed prime, Aida64, whatever for 20 mins max ( just to obtain a heat value and that is all ) to fail me, constant crashing, once in blue moon, no!
> 
> Id rather add life expectancy to my chip than take it away with constant hrs of primary cow dung
> 
> And more so the likes of me which is 99% never get a cpu to 100% for hrs on end - so futile for most of us, and I bet many others are blinded or led to believe they have to do this because they read it on forums such as this, ' YOUR OC is not proper unless it survives Prime for a week non stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if it does say while playing a game or a bit of rendering, and is a persistent failure then up the ante and give it a tiny voltage jump - you cannot beat real life usage for testing.
> 
> I done a simple Asus OC 4.6 used aida64 for 20mins to feel the heat. Have played games for over a week now no crashes and other software progs ...... now back to 4.2. My chip does not need to be OC yet. I will wait until i feel my computer needs it - to those that do lots of video editing, your dilemma is different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone over this many times and wished i kept a record from some of the well to know chaps I have met in my 30yrs of computing who agree on this. Tour google yourself and you will see its not just I, but many others who laugh at all this unnecessary waste of hrs burning out your poor ole chip. Real world usage - get a couple of crashes, then up the voltage maybe


You make it sound like it's a big problem to leave the computer on for a few nights or during working hours where it's not used anyway....nobody needs to do this for weeks on end, or miss out on gaming sessions with their buddies. Once you know what program suits the platform best for testing stability, there's no need to keep throwing less demanding workloads after it. I see no harm in discussing which program gets you the results fastest. A few minutes testing the hardest possible workload can save you many hours dialing in a good overclock.


----------



## nasuellia

Regarding LLC and MSI boards, I was under the assumption that "Voltage Compensation" was their equivalent of "Load Line Calibration".
But observing my tests, it looks like it's something entirely different that I can't figure out for the life of me what it is doing. Looks like a plain boost to both idle and load voltages and I can't see what that might be good for.

I also tried understanding adaptive but failed miserably, specifically, I was trying to understand why adaptive mode did not disabled the manual VID setting (it should, to make sense, given the definition of adaptive voltage, it should be locked on AUTO, shouldn't it?). So I did a few tests and I was really surprised by the results:

CASE 1: Adaptive / AUTO = Decides the vcore by itself as expected. Tends to have a pretty heavy hand (at 4600 it was giving 1.45V idle).
CASE 2: Adaptive / 1.3V = Acts pretty much just as it was on Override mode, resulting in a fixed Vcore at 1.3V idle.
CASE 3: Adaptive + Offset with a "+" sign / AUTO and an Offset value of X = just like CASE 1 but adds the given offset to the Vcore.
CASE 4: Adaptive + Offset with a "-" sign / AUTO and an Offset value of X = I expected it to act just like CASE 1 but subtracting the given offset. Instead, surprisingly, just sets the Vcore to 1.24 (stock). ***?

There's also Adaptive + Override, and I really can't possibly fathom what that means...

This platform is really, really confusing to me. I'm not a guru by any means, but I've been overclocking since I was 13, and I've never felt this lost and confused by the behavior of a platform.

By the way, it looks my CPU is really unlucky... My latest test was:

100 x45
1.39V VID
1.384V - 1.382V idle Vcore
1.344V - 1.363V load Vcore
Errors in Prime95 Blend after a few minutes


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> I have yet to own a OC machine that passed prime, Aida64, whatever for 20 mins max


My old 3570K could run Prime95 for days @5GHz. Never saw a blue screen or a hang in years (after testing phase I mean).

That's why I'm so fixated on passing Prime95 with this 6700K as well.


----------



## smonkie

I need my overclock report to be removed from the table, OP. I tested my 6700K with GTA V and it seems it wasn't that stable. Several Prime95 blend tests proved the same.

Right now I have found a point of absolute stability at 4700 with 1.37V (several hours of prime, and no bsods with GTA). Trying to recover from the slap to my pride, but happy enough with my chip.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> By the way, it looks my CPU is really unlucky... My latest test was:
> 
> 100 x45
> 1.39V VID
> 1.384V - 1.382V idle Vcore
> 1.344V - 1.363V load Vcore
> Errors in Prime95 Blend after a few minutes


R.I.P. MSI. Try 4.5GHz at 1.37V. You have room for more voltage, providing temps are reasonable as well. Honestly it's likely the VDroop that is causing the instability. If it was a steady 1.35 or 1.36 it would probably be okay, but the drop to 1.344 clearly isn't helping.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I need my overclock report to be removed from the table, OP. I tested my 6700K with GTA V and it seems it wasn't that stable. Several Prime95 blend tests proved the same.
> 
> Right now I have found a point of absolute stability at 4700 with 1.37V (several hours of prime, and no bsods with GTA). Trying to recover from the slap to my pride, but happy enough with my chip.


Ok updated. Need to update Vcore reading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Do you think it's stable ?
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive 1.25V + 0.11V i LLC Level 1


Charted, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> So I tried RealBench instead of Prime95, and the results are completely different: my CPU passed 2 hours of testing with the same settings that were failing after a few minutes with Prime95 (no bsod, no restart or freeze, just errors and then the application "stopped working").
> 
> What should I think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the encoding stuff like handbrake supposed to be the hardest test to pass?
> 
> Or is it that Prime95 isn't a reliable test anymore? I don't understand.
> 
> Maybe I'm little outdated on this stuff, I'm used to use Prime95 for torture tests, and my 3570K could finish entire nights of Prime95 no problem, at 5GHz. I don't want my OC to be "just good enough", I want it rock solid.


According to Raja, handbrake should be.

According to our experiences, that's the opposite of the truth.

Prime95 is still very hard to pass, right now I think it's the hardest test to pass. That hasn't really changed. I think Handbrake isn't especially hard to pass on Skylake contrary to what was said. This is why I test stuff, so I can find nuggets of truth like this.

At the end of the day, suggesting you use something apart from Prime is so you can have a higher multiplier, and if you'd rather have something else then go for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How can I raise the CPU VID in a MSI z170 M7?
> I can change the vcore but the VID is always 1.265 in idle and 1.275 in load... even with the vcore at 1.45 the VID does not change!
> helllp...
> 
> thanks!


Yeah, I'm not sure raising the VID reading makes any sense. For the purposes of the chart I ask for the voltage inputed into the UEFI and the Vcore reading, and I skip over the VID reading entirely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> With adaptive + offset and EIST on, I could have it switch between a low voltage and low frequency.something while idling to exactly 1.4 while full load, I just have to find the right offset.
> 
> Correct me if I'm saying idiocies.


Looks like I'll have to dig around for power and clock idling options. On the to-do list. From my experience with Haswell, what settings do what varies from mobo to mobo. That was a confusing time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko90901*
> 
> First post! I was pointed here while i was working on my skylake overclock so that i could also contribute to the masses.
> System:
> MB: MSI Gaming M7
> CPU: i7-6700k
> GPU: Gigabyte G1 980ti
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16gb 2800MHZ
> Cooling: Custom loop: EK Supremacy EVO, 360 Coolstream PE, 140 XRES DDC pump
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 850W
> 
> Overclocking Adventures:
> With Auto settings i was at a 4.8ghz OC stable but it takes the vcore up to about 1.7v which is obsurd to me.
> As we speak im at the following: 1.45v, 105 base clock, 46 CPU clock, 41 ring frequency, XMP off
> 
> Temps are fine (65-75c), but i still get BSOD's when stress testing. AIDA64 stability test will stop after about 40 seconds, Intel's ETU stress test ran for 4 minutes before BSOD, Prime95 has been all over the place in run times.


Hello Wacko!

Mind filling this out if the overclock is finished?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Username:*
*CPU Model:*
*Base Clock:*
*Core Multiplier:*
*Core Frequency:*
*Cache Frequency:*
*Vcore in UEFI:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.
*Vcore:* This is the average CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
*Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
*Stability Test:* Any test is OK, but I would appreciate those using benchmarks/light testing to do a few hours of x264 testing. List how long the test is.
*Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box.
*Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
*Ram Voltage: *If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
*Motherboard:* Optional, but nice information to have.
*LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO
*Misc Comments: *Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?

For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column. However, for the credibility of my chart, having good, long tests along with picture verification helps me out a lot and I would greatly appreciate it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> VID is what the processor is requesting, not what you set. You cannot change a VID.
> 
> I think everyone here should get out some multimeters and actually check the true voltage to their processor. I have been testing yesterday and today checking voltages, vdroop, and LLC levels and such on my board. What I found was pretty scary. At default Intel specifications of no LLC, my board drops the voltage down by .134v under 100% load in Prime small FFT. Pretty huge amount really. The next level up of LLC brings that to only a .1v drop, the level above that brings it to a .08v drop. However, here is where things get really scary. The level 2 setting, which still according to the bios should let voltage drop under load, and should bring the vdroop to somewhere around 0.5v drop, instead actually BOOSTS the voltage by .05v! The worst part is though, all software actually shows a drop in voltage, just like vdroop normally acts (shows dropping to 1.368v), but the true voltage is boosting!. Opposite of what software says. I did get my software readings working right now, so I know they are "correct" at most other levels of LLC. However, it is really really bad when your software readings that everyone is going by in this thread say one thing when the voltage is doing the exact opposite. In my case the LLC boosted my voltage to 1.53v! Exceeding the max specifications Intel says is allowed. Now for an even worse thing, the top level of LLC that says it is supposed to keep voltage even without any vdroop, reports that it is doing exactly that in software (constant 1.425v reported), but the true voltage being sent into the CPU was boosted to 1.6v!
> 
> So all you people running your "magic" levels of LLC and saying "oh as soon as I set this all my overclocks worked great now" need to go check your actual voltage asap with a multimeter. Chances are your magic setting that reports safe voltage in software but somehow lets you overclock much higher is probably feeding your CPU far higher amounts of voltage than you think.
> 
> You can get a cheap but good multimeter here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sinometer-VC97-Multimeter-Thermometer-Resolution/dp/B00MYU0MOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441651309&sr=8-1&keywords=multimeter+true+RMS
> 
> This is the one that I use:
> http://www.amazon.com/Extech-EX430-Autoranging-Multimeter-Capacitance/dp/B0000WU1AC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1441651309&sr=8-5&keywords=multimeter+true+RMS


Have you brought this up to Raja yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko90901*
> 
> I am curious, i see a lot of 1.45 or something like that for the suggested max voltage on here, but i see in the spec sheet it says 1.52, which coincidentally is what my MB sets the vcore to when i make the jump to 4.8ghz with Auto voltage settings (1.52 volts that is).
> 
> What truly is the max suggested voltage?


Who knows?

To be sure we'd have to test this long term and have a few people degrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Does MSI not have variable LLC (low, high, 1-7 ect)?
> Yeah there have been posts and articles on this effect in the past. It's very easy to boost voltage if you aren't careful.


Just to make sure we're on the same page all around, if Level 2 is already boosting above the set voltage, then what the heck is level 5 doing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko90901*
> 
> I have the MSI gaming m7 and im not seeing anything about LLC anywhere, could it have another name? Im going to do a thorough look real quick


Check Digi+ power if that setting is there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> So I have a question.
> On my Asus VIII Hero board I set CPU voltage to manual.
> Then set it to 1.3v.
> 
> In HWMonitor its reporting Voltages - VID @1.418v as Max, and 1.330 to 1.345v as normal, with 1.321v as min.
> 
> Is this vdroop?
> And what can/shall I do about it, if anything?
> Is there a better way to set voltage in BIOS?
> Is there any good Skylake overclocking guide?


Lol gg, you ask this in my Skylake overclocking guide thread.

I think for Vdroop you compare Vcore reading compared to whatever voltage you've put into the UEFI. If Vcore is lower than UEFI voltage then there's Vdroop.

That's provided that the software is accurate, of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Do you think it's stable ?
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive 1.25V + 0.11V i LLC Level 1


If that's the 16 threads setting, I think so.

You will report back for charting when all is said and done, right?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just to make sure we're on the same page all around, if Level 2 is already boosting above the set voltage, then what the heck is level 5 doing?


Are you talking about the post I linked? If so, keep in mind that that testing was done with one particular board that had different LLC steps to what is available now (1-5 instead of 1-7, so 2 on one scale isn't 2 on the other). For recent boards manufacturers might have also lowered the maximum LLC to prevent people destroying their CPU, so the highest setting might not be so absurdly high anymore (even if the number shown is the same). The only way to find out for sure is to test it, and unfortunately I don't have a multimeter...or the CPU yet







. If anyone does though, it'd be nice to find out for sure.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Just as a precaution for you guys. I wouldn't tinker too much with LLC.

http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Just as a precaution for you guys. I wouldn't tinker too much with LLC.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


I prefer to test and find a happy medium than put up with VDroop. Boosted voltage matters more when you are nearing the maximum for your component. Skylake's theoretical maximum is 1.52V, so most people will stay within safe voltages regardless of their LLC setting. I also hope that most people know by now not to set LLC too high without monitoring the effects.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Just as a precaution for you guys. I wouldn't tinker too much with LLC.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


That article is nothing new, and I don't agree completely with his conclusions.

On another note, I noticed after I manually set my RAM for it's 2666 OC, the board increased the vcore a tiny bit. Not sure what that is about or if a coincidence.


----------



## boi801

hello,

Here goes my contribution for stats an for science!

Username: boi801
CPU Model: i7 6700K delidded.
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4000
Vcore in UEFI: 1.4
Vcore: 1.368
Cooling Solution: H70
Stability Test: realbench 2.41 - benchmark one run - passed. Aida stress test 10min - passed. prime 28.4 don't crashes but sometimes starts throttling in one cpu in test2 22min - passed??
Batch Number: L525B673 Malaysia
Ram Speed: Ballistix Sport Series DDR4-2400, CL16 - 8 GB Kit at: XMP 1253MHz 17-17-17-17-40-325-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.3
Motherboard: MSI Z170 Gaming M7
LLC Setting: AUTO
Misc Comments/feelings: in gaming is super stable, never crashed, temps about 55-65ºC.
I bought it with the 5GHz in mind but.... is there still hope?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> About Vdroop... isn't 50 mV a bit too much of a it? With a fixed 1.4V VID (and exactly 1.4V in idle) I'm getting 1.354 V on full load.
> 
> Isn't this an argument in favor of using adaptive + offset? I mean, with this fixed method, if I want to try 1.4V during load, I have to assign a stupidly high VID (probably well over 1.4), that would actually be applied all the time while idling, and that can't be good.
> 
> With adaptive + offset and EIST on, I could have it switch between a low voltage and low frequency.something while idling to exactly 1.4 while full load, I just have to find the right offset.
> 
> Correct me if I'm saying idiocies.


Setting a high vcore through an offset and setting it manually would show no difference in practice - they're both applying a higher voltage that's then drooping by 50 millivolts under a high current load.
Quote:


> With adaptive + offset and EIST on, I could have it switch between a low voltage and low frequency.something while idling to exactly 1.4 while full load, I just have to find the right offset.
> 
> Correct me if I'm saying idiocies.


WIth Haswell, Manual would let you precisely set the load voltage and then it would drop by itself when the CPU wasn't stressed and power saving settings took it to stock or lower speeds. With Skylake, i don't think the Vcore voltage itself dips any more - but i don't think it's important when load isn't applied and the clock speed is low, at least for power usage and theoretical degradation. Not really sure of anything here since it's brand new
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Just as a precaution for you guys. I wouldn't tinker too much with LLC.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad


Some boards droop more than they "should" and that's unfortunate, there's not really a better way to fix it than some conservative LLC.

You just need to be aware of the dangers of maxing it out without testing or research. A small amount of droop under high load (tested with a dmm) is probably a good thing, rather than letting it droop by 0.05v or having the voltage at high load be equal or higher to idle voltage.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> WIth Haswell, Manual would let you precisely set the load voltage and then it would drop by itself when the CPU wasn't stressed and power saving settings took it to stock or lower speeds. With Skylake, i don't think the Vcore voltage itself dips any more - but i don't think it's important when load isn't applied and the clock speed is low, at least for power usage and theoretical degradation. Not really sure of anything here since it's brand new


This is true even when the clock speed is high. The only determining factor for power usage at idle is utilisation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Some boards droop more than they "should" and that's unfortunate, there's not really a better way to fix it than some conservative LLC.
> 
> You just need to be aware of the dangers of maxing it out without testing or research. A small amount of droop under high load (tested with a dmm) is probably a good thing, rather than letting it droop by 0.05v or having the voltage at high load be equal or higher to idle voltage.


This. The risk is acceptable, and done conservatively it's hardly even a risk.


----------



## Strife21

I'm so sick of seeing that vdroop article. I ran my I7-860 with load line calibration (and yes i monitored to make sure it wasn't extreme) for like 6 years and the processor still works perfect. I run my Asus z170 Maximus VIII Hero with level 5 LLC which allows for a very small droop and everything will be fine.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Ok, I decided to try out offset voltage and am having some very interesting results. I dropped it on offset at minimum value (+o.005V) at a 45x multiplier. My voltage was much lower and and temps cooler too than when using manual voltage. I then did an hour stable on real bench stress test.

I am now pushing towards 47x with +o.075V reading 1.280v under load in hwmonitor and cpu-z. 7 minutes in test now.

Edit: crashed at 7.5 minutes. I guess I opened my mouth too soon. Trying again with o.085V and it seems to be stable for 15 mins. Time to try some games.

Edit2: I had a program crash so now I'm running 0.090V and doing a longer real bench test. I'm maxing out at 79C so far and 1.328v. Average looks to be around 73-75C and 1.296v

Edit3: I passed 1 hour of realbench stress test.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I'm so sick of seeing that vdroop article. I ran my I7-860 with load line calibration (and yes i monitored to make sure it wasn't extreme) for like 6 years and the processor still works perfect. I run my Asus z170 Maximus VIII Hero with level 5 LLC which allows for a very small droop and everything will be fine.


I would really like it if someone could actually tell us all what lvl 5 LLC actually does. Like how much droop it allows. No one has yet to actually see how much droop each level of LLC gives on the ASUS Z170 boards. Perhaps@[email protected] could give us some real world measurements of each LLC level on the ASUS boards? Or at least the level 5 setting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> CASE 4: Adaptive + Offset with a "-" sign / AUTO and an Offset value of X = I expected it to act just like CASE 1 but subtracting the given offset. Instead, surprisingly, just sets the Vcore to 1.24 (stock). ***?


It may not actually be setting the voltage to 1.24v. I had a major problem in all my software for trying to read the vcore, when certain things were set in the bios it always resulted in a vcore reading of 1.245v no matter what the voltage was actually at. I have no idea why this happens but it seems to be a bug with reporting the vcore. Most likely your motherboard has the same bug as mine only with different settings. By choosing adaptive plus a negative offset it is probably sending out the voltage you told it to, but the reporting is probably wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Have you brought this up to Raja yet?


No, I have an AS Rock Extreme 7+ motherboard. Raja is the ASUS guy. I would have loved to get a Maximus Hero, but I find myself on AS Rock boards most of the time because I always need the extra SATA ports AS Rock has over every other company. My LLC level naming also seems to be revered from ASUS naming. Mine has lvl 5 as the lowest, the ASUS boards have lvl 1 as lowest and lvl 8 as highest.


----------



## StrongForce

I purchased the intel tuning plan last night..









I got the email with the activation code, what do I need to do with it ?

Their website is currently under maintenant..

Do I have the green light sir ?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> You make it sound like it's a big problem to leave the computer on for a few nights or during working hours where it's not used anyway....*nobody needs to do this for weeks on en*d, or miss out on gaming sessions with their buddies. Once you know what program suits the platform best for testing stability, there's no need to keep throwing less demanding workloads after it. I see no harm in discussing which program gets you the results fastest. A few minutes testing the hardest possible workload can save you many hours dialing in a good overclock.


its more of a exaggeration on my part to get a point across - read it properly ' the week part was sarcasm '


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> My old 3570K could run Prime95 for days @5GHz. Never saw a blue screen or a hang in years (after testing phase I mean).
> 
> That's why I'm so fixated on passing Prime95 with this 6700K as well.


nor have i using no more than 30 mins - doesn't matter what people state on here, some will learn that your pass of prime passed prime and that is all


----------



## shredzy

@EniGma1987

Out of curiosity I got myself a multimeter today to test the vcore with my Level 5 LLC.

With 1.370v set in bios at idle my multimeter was reading 1.387~ and load 1.385~ so no crazy voltage overshooting, values were fairly dead on with idle/load except idle was slighty 2mv higher. Interesting though because this is with 1.370v set as manual voltage, so Level 5 LLC slighty puts it over that (15-17~mV).


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Don't look at the VID, look at the VCore.


Thanks but on HWMonitor it doesnt show vcore, it only shows VID, and this is the same figure that is reported in CPU-z.
Or am I just totally blind on HWMonitor?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks but on HWMonitor it doesnt show vcore, it only shows VID, and this is the same figure that is reported in CPU-z.
> Or am I just totally blind on HWMonitor?


You should be using HWinfo.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You should be using HWinfo.


Fair enough, will grab it now


----------



## andre02

Hei, so what is the difference between VID and Vcore ( that are in the statistics) what is the actual voltage of the cpu ? i see that cpu-z is using vcore. or... what is one and what is the other ?


----------



## lehtv

What would you guys recommend as max VCore with my Asus Z170M Plus board? CPU power is 4 phase. Scythe Ninja 4 cooler keeps my temps at max ~70C in IBT at 4.4GHz @ 1.3V. Is it long-term safe for me to go higher than that with this board? 4.5GHz is not stable at this voltage.


----------



## detroit

Can some of you dudes run Passmark's Single Thread benchmark and make sure it gets uploaded to their database so the results show up here:
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html

Not seeing any entries for Skylake 6700K yet and it would be nice to see what a 4.8Ghz clock will score.


----------



## zinjos

Hi mine should be there @ 4.8 around 10695. In the high end CPU chart.


----------



## detroit

Thats a total score...looking specifically for Single thread, you'll have to disable all the other tests and enable only single thread.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Fair enough, will grab it now


did you really copy my avatar, how dare you









I know it's sexy but... copyright..

Anyway to not be off topic, so nobody got a intel tuning plan ?


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> did you really copy my avatar, how dare you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's sexy but... copyright..
> 
> Anyway to not be off topic, so nobody got a intel tuning plan ?


Ye it wasnt from you or even this forum or a forum that I grabbed it from.
But ye it is super sexy, but guess I shall change it now


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hei, so what is the difference between VID and Vcore ( that are in the statistics) what is the actual voltage of the cpu ? i see that cpu-z is using vcore. or... what is one and what is the other ?


VID is what the CPU requests. Vcore is what the CPU is getting. CPUZ should be showing Vcore now with the latest version I believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> What would you guys recommend as max VCore with my Asus Z170M Plus board? CPU power is 4 phase. Scythe Ninja 4 cooler keeps my temps at max ~70C in IBT at 4.4GHz @ 1.3V. Is it long-term safe for me to go higher than that with this board? 4.5GHz is not stable at this voltage.


Stay under 1.4v if you're worried. For you it looks like temps are a problem - you'll have to decide to delid, change the heatsink, or use x264 test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Can some of you dudes run Passmark's Single Thread benchmark and make sure it gets uploaded to their database so the results show up here:
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html
> 
> Not seeing any entries for Skylake 6700K yet and it would be nice to see what a 4.8Ghz clock will score.


I will when I have time, I'm editing a video of my build right now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> did you really copy my avatar, how dare you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's sexy but... copyright..
> 
> Anyway to not be off topic, so nobody got a intel tuning plan ?


I didn't because there's no way my chip will die, and I'm not willing to purposefully bork my CPU so I can get a replacement if it degrades.


----------



## lehtv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Stay under 1.4v if you're worried. For you it looks like temps are a problem - you'll have to decide to delid, change the heatsink, or use x264 test.


Thanks. I'll try 4.5 @ 1.35V and check temps. I've got room to aggro fan profiles a bit if needed. I'm not too worried about sub 80C temps in IBT, it's a fairly short stability test, not like I'm running it overnight. Default settings is 10 cycles, and 20 cycles takes about an hour.

x264 doesn't work for me, says "access is denied" when starting the bench using default settings. OS is Windows 10. Tried also running as Admin, it just closes immediately after beginning the test. Any way to fix? Sorry if this has already been covered in this thread.
(*EDIT* Got it to work, just had to disable Smart Screen.)

Definitely going to delid at some point (done it with 3770K, easy peasy)


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Ye it wasnt from you or even this forum or a forum that I grabbed it from.
> But ye it is super sexy, but guess I shall change it now


Ahah you're crazy mate I was joking, but the new one is awesome though







, I was just saying, plus it was cut the same way









Oh yea Darkwizzie that's true I'm not willing either but since I was planning to maybe go watercooling soon-ish I thought i'd get it so I can really push it to the limit 4.8-9 (assuming it's even possible with my chip eh !)

Plus also recently a friend 2600k just died.. he hadn't overclocked for years and a few months ago I convinced him to OC it to get the most out of it before it's "tool ate" altought there isn't such thing really yet with a 2600k i know that alright lol, but also he upgraded to a 980ti so that the card would be less cpu bottlenecked I guess that's a good idea, well, I got it to 4.4 only, and I believe I was using 1.4 v with llc, with a nd 15.. he had temps problems during gaming cores would go to 74 or so, I told him if it's just spikes it's no big deal, but then lately he said it was going to 78 on some cores even..

Then a week or 2 ago he started getting windows errors about CPU he told me and pc would fail to boot, and go in boot loop ... i told him it may be RAM or mobo but that the CPU is very very unlikely to die.. well it turns out it was the CPU one of his friend got him another 2600k and now it works fine







, I'm a bit embarassed bit I guess it happens.. so with Skylake I thought, eh why not, it's only 25 after all.. it's not expensive I think for what it is ! sounds pretty fair to me

Oh and by the way my 6600k stock runs pretty cool after hours of bf4 the cores went to 46-52-46-47 package 52, sounds like I got plenty of room to OC !

Oh and I couldn't fit my second 14cm fan on my nh d14 because of the plastic (should I say useless too) thing above the connectors on my mobo lol.. how do you remove that thing.. is it screws ? I forgot to remove it I just put it in, sort of was hasty aha, I tryed pulling on it a bit it doesn't work.. not that much of a big deal as I got a 12CM vardar above ram soo.. maybe it would lower me that 52 to 47

What's the max temp for this chip ? and what stress test program is best, with my fx it was said IBT was the best


----------



## lehtv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> x264 doesn't work for me, says "access is denied" when starting the bench using default settings. OS is Windows 10. Tried also running as Admin, it just closes immediately after beginning the test. Any way to fix? Sorry if this has already been covered in this thread.
> (*EDIT* Got it to work, just had to disable Smart Screen.)


How the heck do I close this thing? Every time I click X it just starts a new loop.


----------



## nasuellia

Here's my very very sad entry...

Username: nasuellia
CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: x44
Core Frequency: 4400MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Auto + 0.160V Offset (1.4V reading in UEFI)
Vcore: 1.368V (Pass-1 Prime95) / 1.352 (Pass-2 Prime95) / 1.344 (Pass-3 Prime95)
Cooling Solution: Corsair h110i
Stability Test: Prime95 overnight (about 6h)
Batch Number: L519B875 (Made in Malaysia)
Ram Speed: 2400MHz 16-16-16-39-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.2V (stock)
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
LLC Setting: Disabled
Misc Comments: I took the screenshot after stopping Prime95's workers because I'm a moron so you'll have to trust me on vcores (not that there's anything to boast about my values... sadly). You can also see max temperature from HwMonitor. If this isn't sufficient to enter the chart, I'll do a RealBench for a few hours. Let me know. By the way, I'm not giving up and I'm going to update this with a successful 4500MHz run (with a new post I mean)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What are the skylake delid temp drops like? Is it in the 10C range, or 20C range?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> How the heck do I close this thing? Every time I click X it just starts a new loop.


Task manager.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Here's my very very sad entry...
> 
> Username: nasuellia
> CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: x44
> Core Frequency: 4400MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Auto + 0.160V Offset (1.4V reading in UEFI)
> Vcore: 1.368V (Pass-1 Prime95) / 1.352 (Pass-2 Prime95) / 1.344 (Pass-3 Prime95)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair h110i
> Stability Test: Prime95 overnight (about 6h)
> Batch Number: L519B875 (Made in Malaysia)
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 16-16-16-39-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.2V (stock)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: Disabled
> Misc Comments: I took the screenshot after stopping Prime95's workers because I'm a moron so you'll have to trust me on vcores (not that there's anything to boast about my values... sadly). You can also see max temperature from HwMonitor. If this isn't sufficient to enter the chart, I'll do a RealBench for a few hours. Let me know. By the way, I'm not giving up and I'm going to update this with a successful 4500MHz run (with a new post I mean)


Painful to see such low clocks while being strapped to prime...


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Painful to see such low clocks while being strapped to prime...


I don't know... I'm not noticing degraded performance in regular tasks.
Pains me more to see such low clocks (4.4GHz) when it actually matters.


----------



## lehtv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Task manager.


Same thing happens there if I try closing x264-64.exe. It just shuts down the current loop and starts another.

I can however see a process in task manager for the actual command console. If I close that, the x264 process shuts down due to an error, but then it repeats that same error over and over when it tries to run another loop.

What process should I look for to actually close the thing without having to restart the PC?


----------



## detroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Can some of you dudes run Passmark's Single Thread benchmark and make sure it gets uploaded to their database so the results show up here:
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html
> 
> Not seeing any entries for Skylake 6700K yet and it would be nice to see what a 4.8Ghz clock will score.


Ah yeah I see it no, I was expecting it to be at the top of the list.
6700k doing 2,273 while the 4790k did 2,531 man that's a drop.

Surely that 2,273 can't be on 4.8gz??? My 4790k @ 4.8ghz was about 2800. That's really bad news if true.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


On the ME fw versions available at the time of writing the guide, Prime95 was a lot easier to pass than Handbrake (requiring less Vcore). This may have changed on the later ME fw revisions. HardOCP and Origin PC found the same as me in their testing (the latter being Prime95 die hards for their pre-built systems).


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Anyway to not be off topic, so nobody got a intel tuning plan ?


I got one, mostly out of curiosity.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks but on HWMonitor it doesnt show vcore, it only shows VID, and this is the same figure that is reported in CPU-z.
> Or am I just totally blind on HWMonitor?


Really? HWMonitor for me shows VCore on the very first line at the top, and VID is about 20 lines down lower near the middle of the window. HWMonitor is made by the same people as CPU-Z though, so the vcore reading should be exactly the same and read through exactly the same methods.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What are the skylake delid temp drops like? Is it in the 10C range, or 20C range?


Depends on how bad the chip is. Mine was one of the worst anyone has yet seen so I dropped 35 degrees from the delid.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @EniGma1987
> 
> Out of curiosity I got myself a multimeter today to test the vcore with my Level 5 LLC.
> 
> With 1.370v set in bios at idle my multimeter was reading 1.387~ and load 1.385~ so no crazy voltage overshooting, values were fairly dead on with idle/load except idle was slighty 2mv higher. Interesting though because this is with 1.370v set as manual voltage, so Level 5 LLC slighty puts it over that (15-17~mV).


Cool, so LLC lvl 5 looks like it keeps the voltage stable between idle and load then? Higher levels probably boost badly if lvl 5 is already keeping voltages stable, but at least we have real world confirmation that lvl 5 is pretty safe to use and voltage stays right around where the user sets it at.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> So I have a question.
> On my Asus VIII Hero board I set CPU voltage to manual.
> Then set it to 1.3v.
> 
> In HWMonitor its reporting Voltages - VID @1.418v as Max, and 1.330 to 1.345v as normal, with 1.321v as min.
> 
> Is this vdroop?
> And what can/shall I do about it, if anything?
> Is there a better way to set voltage in BIOS?
> Is there any good Skylake overclocking guide?


HWMonitor is showing Vcore. The Max Vcore displayed in HW monitor is usually LLC overshooting the set vcore in BIOS, but yours is extremely high.

What is your LLC set to?

You can use Coretemp or Realtem to check the VID.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> Cool, so LLC lvl 5 looks like it keeps the voltage stable between idle and load then? Higher levels probably boost badly if lvl 5 is already keeping voltages stable, but at least we have real world confirmation that lvl 5 is pretty safe to use and voltage stays right around where the user sets it at.


Yep seemed that way, started up realbench and monitored the voltage, just dipped around -2~mV compared to idle, LLC Level 5 is giving you more vcore then what you set in bios (about 15mV more) so people should keep an eye on that.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On the ME fw versions available at the time of writing the guide, Prime95 was a lot easier to pass than Handbrake (requiring less Vcore). This may have changed on the later ME fw revisions. HardOCP and Origin PC found the same as me in their testing (the latter being Prime95 die hards for their pre-built systems).


It might be due to stressing different parts of the CPU. Apparently when Anandtech spoke to Asus they found that the X264 tasks stressed the cache more than most, leading Asus to release aversion of AI suite that had an option to make it x264 stable, as well as AVX. I can't seem to find this version online, at least not on the Z170 deluxe page.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> HWMonitor is showing Vcore. The Max Vcore displayed in HW monitor is usually LLC overshooting the set vcore in BIOS, but yours is extremely high.
> 
> What is your LLC set to?
> 
> You can use Coretemp or Realtem to check the VID.


Think it was on Auto.
I have since set LLC to 1 but it failed, so now trying 2.

Will figure it out


----------



## Deders

This should probably go here too

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


----------



## Z0eff

It also probably depends on which part of the CPU you have is stable or not at any given vcore, which presumably varies from sample to sample.

This is really why I feel like modern CPUs require multiple different kinds of tests to use all the various aspects of your CPU.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It might be due to stressing different parts of the CPU. Apparently when Anandtech spoke to Asus they found that the X264 tasks stressed the cache more than most, leading Asus to release aversion of AI suite that had an option to make it x264 stable, as well as AVX. I can't seem to find this version online, at least not on the Z170 deluxe page.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2


The person Anandtech spoke to at ASUS was me. The version of AI Suite that contains the encoding option is under test. That option downclocks the CPU two ratios below the Prime stability pass.


----------



## SavellM

Just noticed:
MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 0802
update ME version

New BIOS out for all the VIII Hero's out there!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The person Anandtech spoke to at ASUS was me. The version of AI Suite that contains the encoding option is under test. That option downclocks the CPU two ratios below the Prime stability pass.


Ahh interesting. Does this happen automatically when you start the program? Have you considered reducing the cache speed instead?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Ahh interesting. Does this happen automatically when you start the program? Have you considered reducing the cache speed instead?


No, as the cache is at default frequency - always best to go with the safest option rather than one that can be conditional.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yep seemed that way, started up realbench and monitored the voltage, just dipped around -2~mV compared to idle, LLC Level 5 is giving you more vcore then what you set in bios (about 15mV more) so people should keep an eye on that.


Mind running the same test on LLC 4? With the same variables of course. A 2mV difference between idle and load is great though. How much was the multimeter btw?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Just noticed:
> MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 0802
> update ME version
> 
> New BIOS out for all the VIII Hero's out there!


Nice.

Anyways, if Asus is going to release an updated Realbench with a new, more stressful encoding test I'm up to test it. Right now from what I can tell Realbench is nowhere near as stressful as Prime. The rounding errors that pop up from that thing is ridiculous. So Raja says that it was different in the past with different ME version, here we're seeing updated ME version in the bios update, so I'll update soon and see if anything changes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Really? HWMonitor for me shows VCore on the very first line at the top, and VID is about 20 lines down lower near the middle of the window. HWMonitor is made by the same people as CPU-Z though, so the vcore reading should be exactly the same and read through exactly the same methods.
> Depends on how bad the chip is. Mine was one of the worst anyone has yet seen so I dropped 35 degrees from the delid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, so LLC lvl 5 looks like it keeps the voltage stable between idle and load then? Higher levels probably boost badly if lvl 5 is already keeping voltages stable, but at least we have real world confirmation that lvl 5 is pretty safe to use and voltage stays right around where the user sets it at.


I thought you said that you used a multimeter and saw super high voltage boosts on your Asus board at like past level 2? Or did I just read incorrectly?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> It also probably depends on which part of the CPU you have is stable or not at any given vcore, which presumably varies from sample to sample.
> 
> This is really why I feel like modern CPUs require multiple different kinds of tests to use all the various aspects of your CPU.


Unfortunately purchasing more than one CPU for the purposes of testing is not in the cards for me right now. Somebody else can test with me. Set an overclock you know is not fully stable. See how long Prime halts, see how long until something else crashes.

Do we have evidence that there is such a variance from CPU to CPU? I don't think we do.

I haven't heard of a single person passing Prime and failing x264 or Realbench so far. If anything, it's been the reverse of that. With Haswell as well, really you just get a decent test, pass, and you're generally good. We weren't having sporadic incidents of people returning after passing 12 hour test and then crashing on a game a day later.

I guess the question is if I should be running out and grabbing a 4k video to encode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> Same thing happens there if I try closing x264-64.exe. It just shuts down the current loop and starts another.
> 
> I can however see a process in task manager for the actual command console. If I close that, the x264 process shuts down due to an error, but then it repeats that same error over and over when it tries to run another loop.
> 
> What process should I look for to actually close the thing without having to restart the PC?


Just tested it, honestly just spam X out for like 3 seconds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> This should probably go here too
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


Nice find, yet more material for me.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Anyways, if Asus is going to release an updated Realbench with a new, more stressful encoding test I'm up to test it. Right now from what I can tell Realbench is nowhere near as stressful as Prime. The rounding errors that pop up from that thing is ridiculous. So Raja says that it was different in the past with different ME version, here we're seeing updated ME version in the bios update, so I'll update soon and see if anything changes.


Sweet let us know how it goes with the new BIOS.


----------



## [email protected]

In testing, Prime required up to 0.05V lower Vcore than Handbrake encodes to pass. Possible Intel have patched things given how much coverage this got at the media sites.


----------



## llantant

Is everyone using manual voltage or offset these days? Also should c States be on auto, enabled or disabled?

I'm halfway through my first skylake oc. Another two to go haha.

So far 4.7 at 1.39v looking stable using offset voltage 0.015


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Mind running the same test on LLC 4? With the same variables of course. A 2mV difference between idle and load is great though. How much was the multimeter btw?


Its a real pain for me to test, gotta move PC around/take off backpanel etc >< but ill eventually test it out.

Got it for about $20, this one http://shop.kenma.com.au/product_images/m/179/qm1523__35895_zoom.jpg gotta be really careful though, I used some heat shrink on both probes so just the tip of them were exposed to avoid short-circuiting....scary when you got them shaky hands


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought you said that you used a multimeter and saw super high voltage boosts on your Asus board at like past level 2? Or did I just read incorrectly?


You missed this post of mine from yesterday







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> No, I have an AS Rock Extreme 7+ motherboard. Raja is the ASUS guy. I would have loved to get a Maximus Hero, but I find myself on AS Rock boards most of the time because I always need the extra SATA ports AS Rock has over every other company. My LLC level naming also seems to be reversed from ASUS naming. Mine has lvl 5 as the lowest and lvl 1 is highest, the ASUS boards have lvl 1 as lowest and lvl 8 as highest.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In testing, Prime required up to 0.05V lower Vcore than Handbrake encodes to pass. Possible Intel have patched things given how much coverage this got at the media sites.


Possible, but if it is the case for all the CPUs out there, that Prime is harder to pass now then I think the guides (both yours and mine) should reflect that.

I don't want to say things in an ulta-confident way, but then again it would be just tragic if I managed to screw up testing for something like this. I should be back to crashing my computer on purpose to test how hard a test is to pass tonight.

In other news...

-My 4.856 ghz failed to pass x264. 4.846 passed. This seems to be the divide.

-Ram seems stable at 3100 15-15-15-35. Dropping to C14 required ~2500 frequency which is too big a hit.

-I've been out a long time Monday on other computer-related business, came back and wasted the evening and spent this morning editing the video for my build log. It's pretty much done, and I'll get back up to speed tonight with all the new material I think... Writing a guide, I should be some sort of expert, would be pretty sad otherwise. I'll just hang in there.







Everybody was a noob once.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is everyone using manual voltage or offset these days? Alway c States auto, enabled or disabled? I'm halfway through my first skylake oc. Another two to go haha.
> 
> So far 4.7 at 1.39v looking stable using offset voltage 0.015


Well I for one am using manual.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You missed this post of mine from yesterday


Oh.

Well, I should probably highlight that LLC level 5 on Asus mobo =/= level 5 on Asrock mobos, etc. I think it's possible that somebody not paying attention, reading settings on my chart could think 5 is the best for everything and end up in trouble. Good find nonetheless.

I've just ended up ignoring VID altogether, as you might have noticed the chart now reads 'Vcore in BIOS'. But I am glad you're around on my thread. Rather get corrected and the consequences of that than write an inaccurate guide. Either way it's a point of investigation.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yep seemed that way, started up realbench and monitored the voltage, just dipped around -2~mV compared to idle, LLC Level 5 is giving you more vcore then what you set in bios (about 15mV more) so people should keep an eye on that.


Try level 6. It evened out the voltages for me which resulted in a lot less heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is everyone using manual voltage or offset these days? Alway c States auto, enabled or disabled? I'm halfway through my first skylake oc. Another two to go haha.
> 
> So far 4.7 at 1.39v looking stable using offset voltage 0.015


I've started using Adaptive mode which has the best of manual fixed and offset. It specifies the maximum voltage to allow but you still get lower voltages when Speedstep clocks down.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is everyone using manual voltage or offset these days? Alway c States auto, enabled or disabled? I'm halfway through my first skylake oc. Another two to go haha.
> 
> So far 4.7 at 1.39v looking stable using offset voltage 0.015


C-states are useless since power usage differences at idle are negligible. Even clock speeds don't make a big difference (again, at _idle_).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Its a real pain for me to test, gotta move PC around/take off backpanel etc >< but ill eventually test it out.
> 
> Got it for about $20, this one http://shop.kenma.com.au/product_images/m/179/qm1523__35895_zoom.jpg gotta be really careful though, I used some heat shrink on both probes so just the tip of them were exposed to avoid short-circuiting....scary when you got them shaky hands


Fair enough mate.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What are the skylake delid temp drops like? Is it in the 10C range, or 20C range?


It depends on the CPU.. but... yes









hopefully on the lower side of a bit over 10c (particularly from the hottest core), but i've seen multiple reports of 20-40c.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> C-states are useless since power usage differences at idle are negligible. Even clock speeds don't make a big difference (again, at idle).
> Fair enough mate.


Actually screw it, gonna test LLC 4 and 6, ill report back


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is everyone using manual voltage or offset these days? Alway c States auto, enabled or disabled? I'm halfway through my first skylake oc. Another two to go haha.
> 
> So far 4.7 at 1.39v looking stable using offset voltage 0.015


Adaptive with all C-States and EIST disabled.


----------



## llantant

Also LLC on auto?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Actually screw it, gonna test LLC 4 and 6, ill report back


Haha, thanks. Hopefully some more people can test LLC with a DMM and we can see if results are consistent. If a few more people test it could be time for another graph in the OP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Also LLC on auto?


What mobo do you have?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Adaptive with all C-States and EIST disabled.


Eist disabled???


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It depends on the CPU.. but... yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully on the lower side of a bit over 10c (particularly from the hottest core), but i've seen multiple reports of 20-40c.


wat the wat?

40c?

wat?

Link me pls.


----------



## llantant

Max
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Haha, thanks. Hopefully some more people can test LLC with a DMM and we can see if results are consistent. If a few more people test it could be time for another graph in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mobo do you have?


Maximus viii hero. 3 of them infact. Only just built the first. It's rather different to my 2600k and z68 mobo


----------



## llantant

Temps in real bench hitting mid 70s. No Delid. They do run hot dont they. My 2600 at 4.8 didn't hit those temps in prime small fft. H100i cooler.


----------



## llantant

Also cpu current capability 130%, power duty control extreme and power phase control extreme (that's what I've always set)


----------



## shredzy

For those who were interested,

Tested LLC 4 and 6 and these were the results measuring the vcore with a DMM.

1.370V set in BIOS

Level 4

Idle: 1.385-1.386
Load: 1.370-1.371

Level 6

Idle: 1.392-1.393
Load: 1.421-1.422

So I'd HIGHLY advise to keep your LLC Level at 5 or below with ASUS boards, 6 overshoots way to much. Also seems level 4 is the REAL winner with voltage accuracy.

EDIT: For anyone that missed my previous post testing Level 5, results:

Idle: 1.387
Load: 1.385

So if you want practically no vdroop for the cost of higher vcore then what you set in BIOS (+15~mV) use Level 5, if you want ACCURATE load vcore to what you set in BIOS, use Level 4.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> For those who were interested,
> 
> Tested LLC 4 and 6 and these were the results measuring the vcore with a DMM.
> 
> 1.370V set in BIOS
> 
> Level 4
> 
> Idle: 1.385-1.386
> Load: 1.370-1.371
> 
> Level 6
> 
> Idle: 1.392-1.393
> Load: 1.421-1.422
> 
> So I'd HIGHLY advise to keep your LLC Level at 5 or below with ASUS boards, 6 overshoots way to much. Also seems level 4 is the REAL winner with voltage accuracy.


I'm liking level 4. I was on auto and it was way overshooting now and again. Seems nice and stable at 4. Very slight vdroop.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> wat the wat?
> 40c?
> 
> wat?
> Link me pls.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded/380#post_24385493









I actually said 41 degrees at first, but realized a minute later that I hadn't yet recalibrated the voltage after my delid. After calibration and testing 4.6GHz @ real 1.44v on both before and after it came to a 35 degree drop in temps with the exact same settings before and after.
Also, I now have the software reading my vcore right too, all of them. I found that disabling a certain setting in the bios (Intel SpeedStep) made all the programs read right. Odd, but it worked.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I'm liking level 4. I was on auto and it was way overshooting now and again. Seems nice and stable at 4. Very slight vdroop.


Yeah, Hero auto rules for LLC seems overboard. Was seeing 1.45v vcore in HWinfo when I typed in 1.4v in to the bios. With LLC level 5, reads much closer.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded/380#post_24385493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually said 41 degrees at first, but realized a minute later that I hadn't yet recalibrated the voltage after my delid. After calibration and testing 4.6GHz @ real 1.44v on both before and after it came to a 35 degree drop in temps with the exact same settings before and after.
> Also, I now have the software reading my vcore right too, all of them. I found that disabling a certain setting in the bios (Intel SpeedStep) made all the programs read right. Odd, but it worked.


How were you hitting 99c??


----------



## llantant

Mid 70's in Realbench sound about right? Prime is way hotter. No sure of the usualy temp for these. I always kept my 2600k under 70c and 1.45v.

Also, should I just up the cache randomly once I find a stable cpu OC? Whats the point in it.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> How were you hitting 99c??


It was just that bad of a processor . When I took the IHS off there was a much larger clump of TIM on the die than both my Ivy and Haswell had. That excessive space between the die and IHS was causing very bad temperatures. Im not the only one either, another guy in that thread also is having major temp issues like I was. Those readings were also both from Prime 28.7 smallFFT, which seems to be the hottest work load I could find. About 8-10c hotter than Prime blend and x264 tests. Though I have not yet tested Handbrake 4k yet, need to do that apparently.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It was just that bad of a processor . When I took the IHS off there was a much larger clump of TIM on the die than both my Ivy and Haswell had. That excessive space between the die and IHS was causing very bad temperatures. Im not the only one either, another guy in that thread also is having major temp issues like I was. Those readings were also both from Prime 28.7 smallFFT, which seems to be the hottest work load I could find. About 8-10c hotter than Prime blend and x264 tests. Though I have not yet tested Handbrake 4k yet, need to do that apparently.


Ah, your a bit of a rare case then if your temps were that bad. The intel engineer must have used toothpaste under the ihs.









Stil though, I would love a 10-20c drop, just havent got the balls to delid lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It was just that bad of a processor . When I took the IHS off there was a much larger clump of TIM on the die than both my Ivy and Haswell had. That excessive space between the die and IHS was causing very bad temperatures. Im not the only one either, another guy in that thread also is having major temp issues like I was. Those readings were also both from Prime 28.7 smallFFT, which seems to be the hottest work load I could find. About 8-10c hotter than Prime blend and x264 tests. Though I have not yet tested Handbrake 4k yet, need to do that apparently.


Take Prime, and set the size to 8k min-max.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's 8k for p95?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's 8k for p95?


----------



## lehtv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just tested it, honestly just spam X out for like 3 seconds.


Still not. It just keeps creating new loops. Maybe you had a limited number of loops and it ran through all of them? I used 'infinity' number of loops.

I have to close Console Window Host in Task Mgr, then shortly after the encoder stops, and then I get these errors (which keep repeating one after the other as long as I keep clicking OK):


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> Still not. It just keeps creating new loops. Maybe you had a limited number of loops and it ran through all of them? I used 'infinity' number of loops.
> 
> I have to close Console Window Host in Task Mgr, then shortly after the encoder stops, and then I get these errors (which keep repeating one after the other as long as I keep clicking OK):


What the heck?

No, I've tested with infinity loops multiple times, it closes after I spam click for like 2-3 seconds. I've never had anybody tell me they couldn't close the test.

Anyways, it should really just close on the first click. So I'll contact JackCY about it.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> It was just that bad of a processor . When I took the IHS off there was a much larger clump of TIM on the die than both my Ivy and Haswell had. That excessive space between the die and IHS was causing very bad temperatures. Im not the only one either, another guy in that thread also is having major temp issues like I was. Those readings were also both from Prime 28.7 smallFFT, which seems to be the hottest work load I could find. About 8-10c hotter than Prime blend and x264 tests. Though I have not yet tested Handbrake 4k yet, need to do that apparently.


Damn, that's some bad luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> For those who were interested,
> 
> Tested LLC 4 and 6 and these were the results measuring the vcore with a DMM.
> 
> 1.370V set in BIOS
> 
> Level 4
> 
> Idle: 1.385-1.386
> Load: 1.370-1.371
> 
> Level 6
> 
> Idle: 1.392-1.393
> Load: 1.421-1.422
> 
> So I'd HIGHLY advise to keep your LLC Level at 5 or below with ASUS boards, 6 overshoots way to much. Also seems level 4 is the REAL winner with voltage accuracy.
> 
> EDIT: For anyone that missed my previous post testing Level 5, results:
> 
> Idle: 1.387
> Load: 1.385
> 
> So if you want practically no vdroop for the cost of higher vcore then what you set in BIOS (+15~mV) use Level 5, if you want ACCURATE load vcore to what you set in BIOS, use Level 4.


As I thought. Very interesting indeed. I'll bet that the optimal LLC will depend on the input voltage itself, so people might have varying results. LLC 4 is the sweet spot for you I suppose.


----------



## Z0eff

Thought that I'd post this here too.

An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations

In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Thought that I'd post this here too.
> 
> An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations
> 
> In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


Posted like half an hour ago in this thread.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Thought that I'd post this here too.
> 
> An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations
> 
> In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


Awesome. Every % counts, especially since we already expected incremental improvements over Haswell.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Posted like half an hour ago in this thread.


Not seeing it anywhere, and I did go through all new posts before I made a post.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Not seeing it anywhere, and I did go through all new posts before I made a post.


Voilà
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> This should probably go here too
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Awesome. Every % counts, especially since we already expected incremental improvements over Haswell.


For PCIE though, not for pure CPU benchmarks. Too bad it won't make my CPU bottlenecked games go faster.

I'm still weirded out by the small ipc gains on Skylake for chess. For a sec I thought this was the answer, but probably not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Not seeing it anywhere, and I did go through all new posts before I made a post.


It's hiding









http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/900_100#post_24391758


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For PCIE though, not for pure CPU benchmarks. Too bad it won't make my CPU bottlenecked games go faster.


I won't say no to discrete GPU improvements. In fact, for those of us running with a single GPU that's more often than not more important than CPU improvements, although admittedly it does depend on the kind of games you play and whether you _are_ CPU bottlenecked. Either way it's free performance, and I like it.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For PCIE though, not for pure CPU benchmarks. Too bad it won't make my CPU bottlenecked games go faster.
> 
> I'm still weirded out by the small ipc gains on Skylake for chess. For a sec I thought this was the answer, but probably not.
> It's hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/900_100#post_24391758


Ahhhh. Hmm I even posted something right after that, though on the next page for me. Must've gotten posted while I was writing my post or something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I won't say no to discrete GPU improvements. In fact, for those of us running with a single GPU that's more often than not more important than CPU improvements, although admittedly it does depend on the kind of games you play and whether you are CPU bottlenecked. Either way it's free performance, and I like it.


Nobody would argue the opposite. Have to check to make sure it has no downsides and only upsides though.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Ahhhh. Hmm I even posted something right after that, though on the next page for me. Must've gotten posted while I was writing my post or something.


No problem at all, I miss things all the time too. You gave a summary too.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Ahhhh. Hmm I even posted something right after that, though on the next page for me. Must've gotten posted while I was writing my post or something.


This is a busy thread. I get individual post alerts because otherwise I lose track of where I'm up to.


----------



## Horcsch

Hello!

I've been trying to overclock my 6600k since yesterday. my experience is based on a overclock of core2quad6700 some years ago and a german skylake Oc guide I read yesterday before finding this thread.








So i got a msi gaming m5 board with 2x8gb gskill ripjawvs V 3000mhz ram (for full rig see below) Got some problems before with ram because of the bios, like the system didn't boot with xmp on, and the ram only can run at 2900mhz max when set manually. But a bios update and a position switch of the ram modules fixed it.
I thought I would wait for the ram to work properly before trying to OC, used the 4,1ghz "gameboost" option which also set the ram to 2600ghz until now. So for the start I set the multiplier, havent touched the baseclock yet. At first I ran a prime blendtest with 4,4 ghz on 1,35vcore and one core failed after a few min. Then I tried it with 1,4vcore, it runs fine in the test but the same core that had failed at 1.35v reached 72' atmax, others 64,68,68. I stopped after 15 minutes and aimed for a lower OC.
Got 4,3 ghz on 1,35vcore stable, passing prime for over an hour before the same core fails. l always did the "blend" test in prime which says it tests lots of ram with enabled xmp, soI tried the "smallFFTS" test which doesn't really test ram with 1,30vcore and it ran fine for almost an hour min, also the x264 stress test ran for 5.5 hours in the night until I stopped it before work.I am really not sure if the ram or the core is the problem now.

What keeps me finding out are some troubles that make me worry the OC has hurt anything:
It doesn't matter what I set up in bios, my system starts with with a baseclock of 100.3 (+0,3%) and sometimes also with vcore set to 1.35v. Everything else I set in UEFI gets applied correctly as far as I can tell, only the DRAM voltage says 1,36v in windows and uefi despite beeing set to 1.35v. And of course the cache frequency and ram frequency is ****ed up because of the baseclock. Only the UEFI shows the right baseclock cpufrequency and ddr clock. As soon as I get in windows it applies the wrong values. I can set blck and vcore in windows with msi command center and always did this before testing, but I don't wanna do this every reboot...
I even tried the reset feature in win10 (didn't want to reinstall completly but wanted to get rid of any software that can cause this) and also flashed my uefi again with newest version but it didn't help, Without any software installed and freshly flashed cmps with optimized defaults the problem is still there... What could cause this? Could it help to clear the CMOS, if yes is there any software way to do this? There is a auto clear cmos feature with clears cmos at bootproblems in the UEFI, maybe abuse this?








Also my so called SA and IO voltages are really high at auto, far over 1,3v while in BIOS! I set them to 1.100 and 1.050 in UEFI and system still runs great. I wonder why they got so overvoltaged? These voltages have to do something with ram right? Is there any stability test for ram you can recommend?

Can it cause problems if you change the vcore or multiplier in the msi command center or similiar and don't reboot before a short prime or 3dmark test? Because thats what I did quite a few times...But I had the 100,3 BLCK problem before overclocking too, I think it wasn't at every reboot tho...but I didn't check it after every boot too so I am not sure...









I would appreciate any advice!
And thank you for this guide/thread!

Edit: Forgot my specs (everything almost 2 weeks old expect the WD
i5 6600k
Scythe mugen 3, never was used
msi gaming m5
4gb g.skill ripjaws V 3000mhz
Evga supernova b1
sapphire r9 fury tri-x nonoc
sandisk extreme pro 480gb
1x Seagate Barracua 7200.14 2tb
1x WD2500YS 250gb (7yrs old,probably should get rid of it







)
windows 10 64bit professional (installed on the ssd)


----------



## Alerean

@Horcsch What have you set your BCLK and multiplier to? It's 100 by default, so unless you've changed it that makes sense. SA and IO voltages are likely higher than needed because there have been issues with RAM not functioning with XMP enabled (every module is different and some need the extra voltage). For specifics, do a search of the Asus Z170 support thread because it's been talked about quite a lot. If you are having UEFI issues, your best bet is to load optimised defaults and clear the CMOS.

Keep in mind that small changes in voltage can have a very large effect and that as you clock higher voltage scaling increases sharply. 72C isn't that high if we are talking about Prime95 (under 80C is fine). Also, what LLC do you have set and how does your Vcore _under load_ compare to what you've set in the UEFI?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> As I thought. Very interesting indeed. I'll bet that the optimal LLC will depend on the input voltage itself, so people might have varying results. LLC 4 is the sweet spot for you I suppose.


I'll be sticking to Level 5 for now, till I need to re-stress test after they fix this f-clock problem, I may switch to Level 4. There's no configuration for input voltage on skylake if thats what your talking about?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'll be sticking to Level 5 for now, till I need to re-stress test after they fix this f-clock problem, I may switch to Level 4. There's no configuration for input voltage on skylake if thats what your talking about?


I meant input voltage in the literal sense, as in the voltage we specify in the UEFI for Vcore. I don't even know what to call it now, since it's not just Vcore anymore but also the cache... I was in a hurry and should've specified that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Possible, but if it is the case for all the CPUs out there, that Prime is harder to pass now then I think the guides (both yours and mine) should reflect that.


I won't be editing that for a while - will let things settle first. Origin had a CPU passing Prime at 4.9GHz that fell over in Realbench in minutes, so hanging back for now would be a good idea.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I won't be editing that for a while - will let things settle first. Origin had a CPU passing Prime at 4.9GHz that fell over in Realbench in minutes, so hanging back for now would be a good idea.


How long did it pass P95 for?!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Also cpu current capability 130%, power duty control extreme and power phase control extreme (that's what I've always set)


140% is base. If you set 130%, OCP can sometimes trip under some loads.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> How long did it pass P95 for?!


Origin usually run many hours - they have to as the systems are pre-overclocked.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Origin usually run many hours - they have to as the systems are pre-overclocked.


So we have conflicting results across the board...lovely. I think I'll be sticking with various encoding tests, HandBrake and RealBench.


----------



## Jobotoo

Subbed


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> So we have conflicting results across the board...lovely. I think I'll be sticking with various encoding tests, HandBrake and RealBench.


I hear a 4K60 handbrake encode is quite brutal. Depends how you use the system of course. Prime is not the be all and end all for everyone.


----------



## llantant

75c after an hour of real bench at 4.7 1.37v sound about right?

Concerned that I put a bit too much paste


----------



## Koroz

Not 100% sure what is the most pertinent information for what I am describing but ill put what I think is:

I5 6600k - EVO 212 Cooler in Fractal Design case
ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Tried both 0603 and 0401 issue on both
Ripjaw V DDR43000 x2 8g dimms
MSI 980ti 6g (connected to separate power rails)
OCZ SSD (Agility3)
WD 1TB Green Caviar SATA
800w Mushkin PS 2 32a 12v rails
24x SATA DVD/RW

I have not built or even messed with a system in years. I do have a very deep technical background but its mostly in security, so while I am very "able" my terminology and hands on has been lacking for the last decade as I moved into farming instead and out of the tech rat race so I need some help and this thread might be able to direct me to the right place. My last system was a 2500k on stock cooling that I just upped the multiplier to get to 4.0, watched temps while I ran prime and everything worked perfectly. Not so much with this setup.

4.0 @ 2.85 is my last fully stable O/C, full prime/x264 run overnight, World of Warships and Insurgency both games that seem to not handle overclocks at all work perfectly. Slight hitching every once in a while, but that might be due to driver issues on the 980 ti.

ANYTHING HIGHER, Tested between 4.1 @ 1.3v and 4.5 @ 1.40v temps never going above 75c-80c (Guestimates I set manually based on where I saw the board put the voltages when I left it on auto) overnight and I get these results:

x264 downloaded from the first post in this thread, passes. No errors.
Prime95, newest version, small FTFF's, passes overnight, although looking through the logs worker #2, and #4 both lag behind after the test is running a bit but not super bad. Maybe 20 seconds?
Kombuster (I dunno the validity of how well this thing tests any real sort of load on GPU) runs and passes fine with no graphical problems.
Metal Gear Solid Phantom Pain - Runs perfectly, no issues, no graphic tearing or any sort of texture anomalies.
Insurgency won't run.
World of Warships runs, loads super slow, half screen either left half or bottom half of screen will flicker black. Once loaded all text in game will be corrupted. Random lettering will "droop" be out of sync refresh rate wise, or when playing my "UI" will shrink like I am playing in a video resolution out of my monitors range.

I have tried a 770GTX and had the same exact problem. I then tried a 550 TI, same issue. Tried the 980 TI in another machine *(The 2500k OC'd to 4.0) and it ran fine. So I figured the Video card is not the issue.

I am not sure if this is something I should RMA as an impending problem down the road, the truth is, I am fine @ 4.0 I am not a speed queen, but I am now sitting here wondering if a month down the road the motherboard isn't going to crap out on me because overclocking is showing its lack of quality control when pushed? I always seem to have problems with ASUS boards, I guess I am plagued but this board looked really nice and had ok reviews so I figured I would give them another chance. Do you think the board is the limiting factor? Am I just not doing enough "fine tuning" in other voltage areas? Could this be CPU related?

If this is the wrong thread, yell at me I will edit it and move it and just leave my results here so far without the questions =)

Thanks All.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I hear a 4K60 handbrake encode is quite brutal. Depends how you use the system of course. Prime is not the be all and end all for everyone.


Yeah. H.265 can be a bi*ch as well, at least on my system. I have no clue how it performs on Skylake.

@Koroz Do you get those issues at stock, and have you tried increasing voltage more significantly just to determine if it's CPU instability caused by low voltage? A quick run on higher voltage at the same clock speed won't hurt anything, providing you don't go crazy (don't go above 1.45 @ LLC 4). That should tell you whether it's just normal overclocking instability or not. It's odd that it passed Prime and x264 but is failing on _WoW_ of all things...


----------



## Koroz

Yea, but the way I did it might not have been a good test bed.

I do the original OC'ing in bios then when I am stepping up voltages I do it through AI Suite, close WoWships when I see problem, up voltage by x.x5, apply, check hwinfo to make sure its updated under load and restart client. I got 4.1 up to 1.45v before I just gave up and figured I am doing something else wrong. I wouldn't even have bothered you guys as you can see by my join date and post count I lurk and learn, as if it hadn't been passing x264 and prime I would just chalk it up to bad lottery draw, but with my limited experience in overclocking it seems odd like you said I can pass the "stress" tests and most games ALL GAMES but ONE are the issue.

The issues only present themselves when I go over 4.0. If I go to 4.0 and keep it there I can run stock voltages and its fine. No issues in any games. The second I step it to 4.1 or above, regardless of voltages I instantly start having graphic anomalies. I don't "need" it above 4.0 really I just have a voice in the back of my head saying that something else is a problem and its going to rear its ugly head after all my return grace periods are over heh.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koroz*
> 
> Yea, but the way I did it might not have been a good test bed.
> 
> I do the original OC'ing in bios then when I am stepping up voltages I do it through AI Suite, close WoWships when I see problem, up voltage by x.x5, apply, check hwinfo to make sure its updated under load and restart client. I got 4.1 up to 1.45v before I just gave up and figured I am doing something else wrong. I wouldn't even have bothered you guys as you can see by my join date and post count I lurk and learn, as if it hadn't been passing x264 and prime I would just chalk it up to bad lottery draw, but with my limited experience in overclocking it seems odd like you said I can pass the "stress" tests and most games ALL GAMES but ONE are the issue.
> 
> The issues only present themselves when I go over 4.0. If I go to 4.0 and keep it there I can run stock voltages and its fine. No issues in any games. The second I step it to 4.1 or above, regardless of voltages I instantly start having graphic anomalies. I don't "need" it above 4.0 really I just have a voice in the back of my head saying that something else is a problem and its going to rear its ugly head after all my return grace periods are over heh.


Yeah, that'd annoy me as well. I hate having a problem and no solution.









It sounds silly, but have you tried a fresh install of WoW? It's _really_ weird that it's the only thing having issues, and honestly a 4.1GHz overclock shouldn't be an issue for anything...To reduce the number of variables you should probably stick to using the UEFI to make changes, even if it does add a bit of time to the process. I honestly have no clue what might be causing it, but someone else might. Are you overclocking your RAM, and have you made any other UEFI/software changes?


----------



## Koroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah, that'd annoy me as well. I hate having a problem and no solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds silly, but have you tried a fresh install of WoW? It's _really_ weird that it's the only thing having issues, and honestly a 4.1GHz overclock shouldn't be an issue for anything...To reduce the number of variables you should probably stick to using the UEFI to make changes, even if it does add a bit of time to the process. I honestly have no clue what might be causing it, but someone else might.


Yea, I fresh installed Windows 7, and WoWShips, then 8.1 and reinstalled WoWShips. Same issue. It sucks too because I am on a crap DSL line up in the mountains, if there was a definite problem I wouldn't mind doing an RMA either, but its an hour drive into town so I might just deal with it for now the way it is and see if other problems start to crop up running @ 4.0 for now. Thanks for the thoughts on what I could check, appreciate it.


----------



## zinjos

Well I think I am at the limit with my chip. Here is my contribution for the masses.

Username: zinjos
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8
Cache Frequency: ?? Auto
Vcore in UEFI: 1.47v
Vcore: HWmoniter max 1.401v and HWinfo average 1.484v
Cooling Solution: custom loop x4 120mm radiator Delidded IHS and reseat.
Stability Test: x264 x50 loops
Batch Number: Malaysia batch# L523B483
Ram Speed: Gskill ripsaw 3000 17-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gameing
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Test was done on a cool night case sides open.



I will admit, the volts to get stable @ 4.8 are uncomfortably high and producing 141w of heat.
Lower stable clocks and bios vcore
4.6Ghz @ 1.33
4.7Ghz @ 1.38
4.8Ghz @ 1.47
So yeah, big jump to get stable at 4.8.

I do intend to go direct die after I have modded my water block to fit inside the socket.
This cpu did have a bit of abuse in the beginning; after delidding i didn't seat the IHS perfectly and had 2 cores at 100c under load for about 5 minutes in total. Guess I'll never know if it could have done any better









If I have missed anything out let me know.


----------



## SavellM

@zinjos

Your temps are still awesome so your high voltage isn't too concerning.
Maybe a long term degradation but only time will tell...


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> @zinjos
> 
> Your temps are still awesome so your high voltage isn't too concerning.
> Maybe a long term degradation but only time will tell...


No joke. 76C at that voltage is pretty crazy.


----------



## zinjos

I had to have a few goes at the goo to get those temps. Ambient 15c Water 20c under load. So probably a bit cooler weather than some of you on here.


----------



## Horcsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> @Horcsch What have you set your BCLK and multiplier to? It's 100 by default, so unless you've changed it that makes sense.


I never changed my BCLK until now, only the multiplier. Shouldn't it be round 100.00 instead of 100,30? Also my ram runs with 3030mhz because of this. Setting BLCK to like 110 works, But 100,00 jumps to 100,3 again.
The Vcore I set in UEFI is almost 0,02 lower then the actual vcore. For example when I set it in Uefi to 1,3*50*v and reboot, Uefi shows *1,368* and Command Center in Windows show s1,3*70*v.

I turned my voltage down to 1,35v via the command center and under load (primetest) it gets to 1,352v max but is mostly at 1.304+.

I haven't changed my LLC setting, and i think my uefi has not even an option for this?









Thanks for the clarification on the SA and IO voltages!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> I had to have a few goes at the goo to get those temps. Ambient 15c Water 20c under load. So probably a bit cooler weather than some of you on here.


Yeah, the core temps are all super close so you must have done a good job with the paste. My monster 360mm rad is on its way apparently (60mm). I can't wait to finally start building.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horcsch*
> 
> I never changed my BCLK until now, only the multiplier. Shouldn't it be round 100.00 instead of 100,30? Also my ram runs with 3030mhz because of this. Setting BLCK to like 110 works, But 100,00 jumps to 100,3 again.
> The Vcore I set in UEFI is almost 0,02 lower then the actual vcore. For example when I set it in Uefi to 1,3*50*v and reboot, Uefi shows *1,368* and Command Center in Windows show s1,3*70*v.
> 
> I turned my voltage down to 1,35v via the command center and under load (primetest) it gets to 1,352v max but is mostly at 1.304+.
> 
> I haven't changed my LLC setting, and i think my uefi has not even an option for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on the SA and IO voltages!


Information isn't always recorded entirely accurately in OS programs, and even the actual clock won't always be _exactly_ what it should be. 100x45 should theoretically be an exact 4500, but software monitoring might show it as 4503. The same is true for Vcore measured through various applications. Unfortunately that's just the nature of software monitoring. I wouldn't worry about such a minor variation. Your kit has an XMP profile yes? Have you tried to use that? You can control the RAM clock separately to the BCLK (just like the cache). What software are you using to monitor Voltage? If your load Vcore is lower than what you set in the UEFI tinker with LLC (4-5 if you have an Asus board).


----------



## Horcsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about such a minor variation. Your kit has XMP yes? Have you tried to use that?


Alright thanks.
Yes xmp is on and works but with 3009 Mhz at load. Could try to clock it to 2960 so it wouldn't pass 3000.

software i used is for temps and voltages is HWiNFO64 . According to this and CPU-z and msi command center my vcore is 0,02 higher then I set in UEFI. I get 1,312v idle-1352v max at load, average at load is 1,344v. Thats with a set 1,35vcore via software which would be 1,33v in uefi.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horcsch*
> 
> software i used is for temps and voltages is HWiNFO64 . According to this and CPU-z and msi command center my vcore is 0,02 higher then I set in UEFI. I get 1,312v idle-1352v max at load, average at load is 1,344v. Thats with a set 1,35vcore via software which would be 1,33v in uefi.


I wouldnt worry about the difference between the two, they are pretty close. Your real voltage is probably neither of those readings anyway, but also is (hopefully) somewhere pretty close to one of those two readings.


----------



## mandrix

Wow, rounding errors in P95 28.7.








I thought I would just check and see how 4.8 did with my RAM running at 2666....I've found I need more vcore for fast RAM speeds compared to the non-XMP 2133. Never saw that before, at least with IB/Haswell/DC.
IOW I can be what seems to be stable @ 4.8 if I don't run the RAM faster than default or else run about 1.42 vcore. I've tried adjusting SA & VCCIO, etc but didn't really seem to do anything for the RAM. Might need to crank a little more or just keep the cpu @ 4.7.

I never get in a big hurry, I like to get a feel for the board and cpu. But if it turns out the best I can be comfortable with is 4.6 then oh well. We shall see.


----------



## EniGma1987

So since we get 1-2% increase in graphics performance with dGPUs by just a 200MHz increase in FClock, and the FClock is said to become unstable somewhere around 1400MHz... Shouldn't we try to be overclocking with the base clock to get our FClock somewhere between 1200-1400? That should give us another 1-2% performance once would think.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> So since we get 1-2% increase in graphics performance with dGPUs by just a 200MHz increase in FClock, and the FClock is said to become unstable somewhere around 1400MHz... Shouldn't we try to be overclocking with the base clock to get our FClock somewhere between 1200-1400? That should give us another 1-2% performance once would think.


Is it a linear improvement all the way up to 1400MHz though (or at all for that matter)? That's certainly a good question though.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Is it a linear improvement all the way up to 1400MHz though (or at all for that matter)? That's certainly a good question though.


I'm now very interested to check this out. I can do some firestrike runs tonight to see if there are improvements with changing fclk and/or bclk.

If fclk/bclk matters, we should see improvements with the graphics scores.

Edit: my asus z170ar only has fclk frequency for early power on options. I will try all 4 options to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

UPS says my i5 combo will be here on Thursday









Hype!


----------



## EniGma1987

I know it is a ways out, but I can run some benchmarks this weekend and do a lot of testing on the FClock stuff and see how it affects both 3DMark and Heaven and maybe a few real world games too. My baord has had multiplier adjustment of FClock for a while now, so I can play with it plenty until the rest of your guys on other boards get your updated bios that lets you adjust stuff


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I know it is a ways out, but I can run some benchmarks this weekend and do a lot of testing on the FClock stuff and see how it affects both 3DMark and Heaven and maybe a few real world games too. My baord has had multiplier adjustment of FClock for a while now, so I can play with it plenty until the rest of your guys on other boards get your updated bios that lets you adjust stuff


That would be really interesting.

I just finished my 4 tests on the asus z170-ar. It has options only for early power on fclk. The results are kind of weird with 400Mhz scoring the highest!? Anyways, here they are:

400MHz
800MHz
1000MHz
Auto

Maybe Bclk would make a bigger difference, but who knows.


----------



## mechwarrior

@nasuellia
Hi
I'm thinking of getting the msi z107 m5 motherboard.
Do you recommend it? Or should I get something different. The other boards have less USB 3 ports on the back.


----------



## shredzy

Anyone been playing with the new 0802 bios for the hero? Can't really update mine right now...don't have time to play around with it


----------



## BoredErica

*On stress testing/encoding:*

If you think the results are so different, then help out by testing your own chip. Like, all I can do is test on my own chip. We can either work together and figure out what's going on or we can all just assume we need every test to be stable and/or we will never know.

So, I think I need to draw a distinction between Realbench 2.4 that we can download vs encoding 4k60 video. I think it would make sense if the latter was included in the former, maybe as an optional tick box. In the Anandtech article (http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2), their 5-way optimization includes the 'encoding stability' option which mine does not have.

(Reminder - Install Management Engine Interface before trying to use 5-way optimization with the Asus software.)

What I've done is I downloaded handbrake and I tried to encode a free 4k 60fps video I found online, and I set the quality to 'placebo', so that it encodes at less than 1fps (11 hour ETA for the encode, LOL). Did not crash after half an hour. IBT maximum took me <5 minutes to crash. First time was less than 5, second time took 2 minutes. (4.8ghz, 1.37v)

In terms of temperature, the x265 test I did was a little cooler than the custom x264 test @ 16T.

I will try to do more testing, with core OC I know is unstable, or cache OC I know is unstable. If somebody thinks they have a 4k 60fps video that would be better suited for stress testing, let me know.

*On fclock:*

The 0801 bios for z170 Hero doesn't seem to be on Asus' support page for Windows 10 64bit. Checked http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142062&page=3 and its hero link links to a Gene bios. The Windows 7 64bit 0801 bios is available on the Asus support page. I can't benchmark any changes if I can't update of course.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Saw this from the Anandtech article:

Quote:


> From what we are being told by ASUS, they will have it enabled by default (at stock) on version 0801 on the Z170-A, with 090x versions of the BIOS providing a manual option inside the Tweakers' Paradise sub-menu. ASRock by comparison, on the 1.70 BIOS for the Extreme7+, has an option to adjust the FCLK in the CPU configuration menu, but sets 800 MHz as default and requires adjusting to 1 GHz to make the change.


So two things I would note, first is that the Fclock setting should be in tweaker's paradise menu. Second is that you're looking for 0801 bios from Asus and 1.7 bios from Asrock for these options.

*On x264 test termination:*

The proper way to close the x264 test is CTRL + Pause. Readme will be amended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lehtv*
> 
> Still not. It just keeps creating new loops. Maybe you had a limited number of loops and it ran through all of them? I used 'infinity' number of loops.
> 
> I have to close Console Window Host in Task Mgr, then shortly after the encoder stops, and then I get these errors (which keep repeating one after the other as long as I keep clicking OK):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you saw what I just wrote. CTRL + pause.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Mid 70's in Realbench sound about right? Prime is way hotter. No sure of the usualy temp for these. I always kept my 2600k under 70c and 1.45v.
> 
> Also, should I just up the cache randomly once I find a stable cpu OC? Whats the point in it.


Read the first post.

Cache has minimal effect on performance, but can be overclocked for that extra <1% improvement. Also, nobody knows if 70C sounds right if you don't give us the voltage and cooling solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Well I think I am at the limit with my chip. Here is my contribution for the masses.
> 
> Username: zinjos
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8
> Cache Frequency: ?? Auto
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.47v
> Vcore: HWmoniter max 1.401v and HWinfo average 1.484v
> Cooling Solution: custom loop x4 120mm radiator Delidded IHS and reseat.
> Stability Test: x264 x50 loops
> Batch Number: Malaysia batch# L523B483
> Ram Speed: Gskill ripsaw 3000 17-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gameing
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Test was done on a cool night case sides open.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit, the volts to get stable @ 4.8 are uncomfortably high and producing 141w of heat.
> Lower stable clocks and bios vcore
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.33
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.38
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.47
> So yeah, big jump to get stable at 4.8.
> 
> I do intend to go direct die after I have modded my water block to fit inside the socket.
> This cpu did have a bit of abuse in the beginning; after delidding i didn't seat the IHS perfectly and had 2 cores at 100c under load for about 5 minutes in total. Guess I'll never know if it could have done any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have missed anything out let me know.


Charted, thanks for the submission!

Question: Was the x264 test run at 16 threads?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horcsch*
> 
> I never changed my BCLK until now, only the multiplier. Shouldn't it be round 100.00 instead of 100,30? Also my ram runs with 3030mhz because of this. Setting BLCK to like 110 works, But 100,00 jumps to 100,3 again.
> The Vcore I set in UEFI is almost 0,02 lower then the actual vcore. For example when I set it in Uefi to 1,3*50*v and reboot, Uefi shows *1,368* and Command Center in Windows show s1,3*70*v.
> 
> I turned my voltage down to 1,35v via the command center and under load (primetest) it gets to 1,352v max but is mostly at 1.304+.
> 
> I haven't changed my LLC setting, and i think my uefi has not even an option for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on the SA and IO voltages!


Once again, SA and IO are listed in the OP. According to the Asus guide, more isn't always better, so experiment.

Memtest for ram testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow, rounding errors in P95 28.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would just check and see how 4.8 did with my RAM running at 2666....I've found I need more vcore for fast RAM speeds compared to the non-XMP 2133. Never saw that before, at least with IB/Haswell/DC.
> IOW I can be what seems to be stable @ 4.8 if I don't run the RAM faster than default or else run about 1.42 vcore. I've tried adjusting SA & VCCIO, etc but didn't really seem to do anything for the RAM. Might need to crank a little more or just keep the cpu @ 4.7.
> 
> I never get in a big hurry, I like to get a feel for the board and cpu. But if it turns out the best I can be comfortable with is 4.6 then oh well. We shall see.


In my very brief experience with raising io and sa, I saw no improvements either. Although again, it was very brief.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Anyone been playing with the new 0802 bios for the hero? Can't really update mine right now...don't have time to play around with it


Sure I will, as soon as I get a download link for Windows 10 64bit.


----------



## shredzy

@Darkwizzie

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

Can see it right there









EDIT: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0802.zip


----------



## BoredErica

Chart update.



(Before you guys go crazy to the fact that the vertical axis says 'vid', I've changed it now.)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Can see it right there


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Check my edit sorry, http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0802.zip

I can see it under Windows 10 64bit...odd, but thats the global download link for it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Check my edit sorry, http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0802.zip
> 
> I can see it under Windows 10 64bit...odd, but thats the global download link for it.


Thanks for the link, I don't know why it doesn't show for me either. I'll get to work.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks for the link, I don't know why it doesn't show for me either. I'll get to work.


No probs, I'm guessing this is the bios with the fclock fix? I'd check but yeah....don't have it updated yet, will later on.


----------



## llantant

Ok.

First build 4 Hours real bench stable (16gb).

CPU Batch Code: L519C087

4.7ghz Core
Cache Auto
Adaptive Voltage: +0.050
LLC - 5
Memory: Corsair 3200Mhz 16gb 16/18/18/36 2t (XMP)
Max Temps: 73c
Max voltage: 1.376



Thats just a basic OC. I am now upping the cache.

I will be building the next Skylake now before I start tweaking/pushing stuff.

I have 2 with the L519C087 and 1 with L519B932.

I will build the L519B932 next and compare. (so i can pick the best one for myself







)


----------



## BoredErica

Can't find an FCLK adjustment setting. I see FCLK on boot setting in Tweaker's Paradise, but nothing more. Raja said there could still be post issues until a new version of ME is out, which it is not.

Worth noting the Anandtech article talked about the Asus z170-a, not the ROG boards. ROG boards might still not have the option.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *On stress testing/encoding:*
> If you think the results are so different, then help out by testing your own chip. Like, all I can do is test on my own chip. We can either work together and figure out what's going on or we can all just assume we need every test to be stable and/or we will never know.
> 
> So, I think I need to draw a distinction between Realbench 2.4 that we can download vs encoding 4k60 video. I think it would make sense if the latter was included in the former, maybe as an optional tick box. In the Anandtech article (http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2), their 5-way optimization includes the 'encoding stability' option which mine does not have.
> 
> (Reminder - Install Management Engine Interface before trying to use 5-way optimization with the Asus software.)
> 
> What I've done is I downloaded handbrake and I tried to encode a free 4k 60fps video I found online, and I set the quality to 'placebo', so that it encodes at less than 1fps (11 hour ETA for the encode, LOL). Did not crash after half an hour. IBT maximum took me <5 minutes to crash. First time was less than 5, second time took 2 minutes. (4.8ghz, 1.37v)
> 
> In terms of temperature, the x265 test I did was a little cooler than the custom x264 test @ 16T.
> 
> I will try to do more testing, with core OC I know is unstable, or cache OC I know is unstable. If somebody thinks they have a 4k 60fps video that would be better suited for stress testing, let me know.
> 
> *On fclock:*
> The 0801 bios for z170 Hero doesn't seem to be on Asus' support page for Windows 10 64bit. Checked http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142062&page=3 and its hero link links to a Gene bios. The Windows 7 64bit 0801 bios is available on the Asus support page. I can't benchmark any changes if I can't update of course.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Saw this from the Anandtech article:
> So two things I would note, first is that the Fclock setting should be in tweaker's paradise menu. Second is that you're looking for 0801 bios from Asus and 1.7 bios from Asrock for these options.
> 
> *On x264 test termination:*
> The proper way to close the x264 test is CTRL + Pause. Readme will be amended.
> Read the first post.
> 
> Cache has minimal effect on performance, but can be overclocked for that extra <1% improvement. Also, nobody knows if 70C sounds right if you don't give us the voltage and cooling solution.
> 
> Charted, thanks for the submission!
> 
> Question: Was the x264 test run at 16 threads?
> Once again, SA and IO are listed in the OP. According to the Asus guide, more isn't always better, so experiment.
> 
> Memtest for ram testing.
> In my very brief experience with raising io and sa, I saw no improvements either. Although again, it was very brief.
> Sure I will, as soon as I get a download link for Windows 10 64bit.


Answer Darkwizzie
Test was 50 loops , 16 threads , normal.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Answer Darkwizzie
> Test was 50 loops , 16 threads , normal.


Thanks!


----------



## llantant

I have noticed my vcore in bios has jumped up to 1.408 for some reason. Using adaptive voltage with + 0.50 set. Is there some kind of bug with the voltage reading? I am now on 1.408 even thought its passed at 1.376 yet I have not changed anything.


----------



## [email protected]

Let me make this clear once again:

Anandtech were passed the Encoding Stability screenshot by me. They do not have the test build. The option simply downclocks the CPU after the Prime pass. Nothing special going on, just a failsafe to ensure the system is stable with encoding.

For memory testing HCI Memtest (using 90% of available memory) and as many instances as there are cores/threads is advised. HCI Memtest hits the cache to some extent and the memory.

Google stressapptest is faster at finding errors than HCI and DOS based Memtest as a pure memory test. This test is very memory heavy - less impact on cache.

Using HCI and Google stressapptest one should be able to encounter SA/IO effects on memory stability.


----------



## zinjos

Darkwizzie , I think i read somewhere you were cooling direct die. If so did you use a shim to help stop the flex in the pcb?


----------



## BoredErica

Doubled the base clock and halved ram and core/cache and saw no difference in Unigine Valley.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Darkwizzie , I think i read somewhere you were cooling direct die. If so did you use a shim to help stop the flex in the pcb?


You read incorrectly. As my chart shows, I have the IHS resealed. This is a typical SiliconLottery delid job.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *On stress testing/encoding:*
> If you think the results are so different, then help out by testing your own chip. Like, all I can do is test on my own chip. We can either work together and figure out what's going on or we can all just assume we need every test to be stable and/or we will never know.
> 
> So, I think I need to draw a distinction between Realbench 2.4 that we can download vs encoding 4k60 video. I think it would make sense if the latter was included in the former, maybe as an optional tick box. In the Anandtech article (http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2), their 5-way optimization includes the 'encoding stability' option which mine does not have.
> 
> (Reminder - Install Management Engine Interface before trying to use 5-way optimization with the Asus software.)
> 
> What I've done is I downloaded handbrake and I tried to encode a free 4k 60fps video I found online, and I set the quality to 'placebo', so that it encodes at less than 1fps (11 hour ETA for the encode, LOL). Did not crash after half an hour. IBT maximum took me <5 minutes to crash. First time was less than 5, second time took 2 minutes. (4.8ghz, 1.37v)
> 
> In terms of temperature, the x265 test I did was a little cooler than the custom x264 test @ 16T.
> 
> I will try to do more testing, with core OC I know is unstable, or cache OC I know is unstable. If somebody thinks they have a 4k 60fps video that would be better suited for stress testing, let me know.
> 
> *On fclock:*
> The 0801 bios for z170 Hero doesn't seem to be on Asus' support page for Windows 10 64bit. Checked http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142062&page=3 and its hero link links to a Gene bios. The Windows 7 64bit 0801 bios is available on the Asus support page. I can't benchmark any changes if I can't update of course.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Saw this from the Anandtech article:
> So two things I would note, first is that the Fclock setting should be in tweaker's paradise menu. Second is that you're looking for 0801 bios from Asus and 1.7 bios from Asrock for these options.
> 
> *On x264 test termination:*
> The proper way to close the x264 test is CTRL + Pause. Readme will be amended.
> Read the first post.
> 
> Cache has minimal effect on performance, but can be overclocked for that extra <1% improvement. Also, nobody knows if 70C sounds right if you don't give us the voltage and cooling solution.
> 
> Charted, thanks for the submission!
> 
> Question: Was the x264 test run at 16 threads?
> Once again, SA and IO are listed in the OP. According to the Asus guide, more isn't always better, so experiment.
> 
> Memtest for ram testing.
> In my very brief experience with raising io and sa, I saw no improvements either. Although again, it was very brief.
> Sure I will, as soon as I get a download link for Windows 10 64bit.


H100i 1.376v


----------



## zinjos

Ok thanks.


----------



## llantant

NOt sure why my voltage has jumped to 1.408 tho


----------



## BoredErica

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Prime just had a rounding error at 3.7ghz @ 1.4v.

Now this is interesting.


----------



## Mr0czny

@ Darkwizzie

6700K @ 4.5

Adaptive 1.25V + 0.11V
LLC Level 1

Loops = 10
Threads = 16
Priority = abovenormal


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> @ Darkwizzie
> 
> 6700K @ 4.5
> 
> Adaptive 1.25V + 0.11V
> LLC Level 1
> 
> Loops = 10
> Threads = 16
> Priority = abovenormal


Please fill this form out:

*Username:*
*CPU Model:*
*Base Clock:*
*Core Multiplier:*
*Core Frequency:*
*Cache Frequency:*
*Vcore in UEFI:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.
*Vcore:* This is the average CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
*Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
*Stability Test:* Any test is OK, but I would appreciate those using benchmarks/light testing to do a few hours of x264 testing. List how long the test is. If it's a x264 test, please say how many threads were set and if it's Prime95 please note the version of the test.
*Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box.
*Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
*Ram Voltage: *If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
*Motherboard:* Optional, but nice information to have.
*LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Prime just had a rounding error at 3.7ghz @ 1.4v.
> Now this is interesting.


How long into the test did it fail?

I had mine run 4.6/[email protected] overnight with the newest Hero VIII BIOS 0802 just to verify that it's still stable at this overclock, and it passed 8 hours 8k/8k easy while even being 3c cooler than it was previously just doing the "Small FFT's" test.

4.6 rock solid might not be so bad an OC after all, though i was a bit disapointed with it in the beginning with all of you guys hitting 4.7 - 4.8 easily it seemed.


----------



## llantant

Ok. My adaptive voltage is set to + 0.50. This was previously giving me 1.36 in bios and 1.376 in hwmonitor. For some reason it's jumped to 1.406 in bios and hwmonitor. I haven't changed anything.

Is this a bug?

Llc level 5
C States disabled
Maximus hero Viii 603
6700k

Temps still mid 70s. They are pushing toward the 80s in aida64 compared with real bench though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> How long into the test did it fail?
> 
> I had mine run 4.6/[email protected] overnight with the newest Hero VIII BIOS 0802 just to verify that it's still stable at this overclock, and it passed 8 hours 8k/8k easy while even being 3c cooler than it was previously just doing the "Small FFT's" test.
> 
> 4.6 rock solid might not be so bad an OC after all, though i was a bit disapointed with it in the beginning with all of you guys hitting 4.7 - 4.8 easily it seemed.


The problem seems to either be my new bios update or my ram overclock. I'm testing which it is right now.

In Prime it would fail within 10 seconds. In OCCT it failed after 2 minutes. Probably my ram throwing a fit from the overclock, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok. My adaptive voltage is set to + 0.50. This was previously giving me 1.36 in bios and 1.376 in hwmonitor. For some reason it's jumped to 1.406 in bios and hwmonitor. I haven't changed anything.
> 
> Is this a bug?
> 
> Llc level 5
> C States disabled
> Maximus hero Viii 603
> 6700k
> 
> Temps still mid 70s. They are pushing toward the 80s in aida64 compared with real bench though.


Why don't you just set 1.376 manually and see what happens?

I haven't played around with anything apart from manual yet. It's on my to-do list though.


----------



## llantant

I thought you are supposed to set the voltage in adaptive that you want. I.e if I set 1.35 then it will be 1.35. Now if I set 0.50 or if I set 1.35 it still always says 1.406.

Only way I can change the voltage is if I switch to manual voltage or revert to stock


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, it's the ram overclock. It works OK in games but under stress tests it cracks.

I have to go back and double-check time to crash stuff to make sure my impressions of Prime95 isn't due to user error. First, I gotta go back to the new bios.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I thought you are supposed to set the voltage in adaptive that you want. I.e if I set 1.35 then it will be 1.35. Now if I set 0.50 or if I set 1.35 it still always says 1.406.
> 
> Only way I can change the voltage is if I switch to manual voltage or revert to stock


I think there will naturally be some fluctuations, but 1.35 to 1.406 is too big a jump to be that.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think there will naturally be some fluctuations, but 1.35 to 1.406 is too big a jump to be that.


Yeah. Its not even fluctuating. Its constant at 1.406. Never seen that before. I'll try a few things out. That's what made me think it was a bug.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah. Its not even fluctuating. Its constant at 1.406. Never seen that before. I'll try a few things out. That's what made me think it was a bug.


Try out Level 4 LLC, found it was abit better with adaptive when I got it working...but sticking with manual currently.

EDIT: I can't even get adaptive working with XMP on and this BIOs, not sure if its a bug with this version but not fussed.


----------



## BoredErica

There is now a new release of HWinfo, this time non-beta.

http://www.hwinfo.com/news.php

I have noticed that IRQL Not Less or Equal to Bsods tend to be able the ram. Of course, watchdog timeout is more CPU related.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah. Its not even fluctuating. Its constant at 1.406. Never seen that before. I'll try a few things out. That's what made me think it was a bug.


If you made any changes between manual and adaptive modes it is best to save auto values in UEFI (save and exit), before changing voltages in a different mode.


----------



## nasuellia

after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:

4500 MHz (100x45)
Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.

It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.

Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:

4500 MHz (100x45)
Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?

I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you made any changes between manual and adaptive modes it is best to save auto values in UEFI (save and exit), before changing voltages in a different mode.


That's the thing. I didn't change any voltage.

I did however disable c States as I realised they were on auto and I also changed the cache min/max to 45. Just those two options. As I said it was 1.376 as per my post above and no it's 1.406 but won't change. Always States that voltage. Don't even see any vdroop/rise etc.


----------



## [email protected]

Save auto voltages, then start again. Make sure you are not using any goofy third party monitoring tools also.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> 
> It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
> Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
> This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.
> 
> Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
> It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).


You're just unlucky. It's not the first time I've seen somebody with a bad chip, and every person that has a bad chip wants there to be a reason - either their settings are bad and they just have to find the magic setting or copy somebody else's setting verbatim, or in your case the question about whether we're all lying to ourselves. And the statement that failing Prime would "probably be unstable in very sensitive applications" seems like a very loaded and terse statement. If you're trying to make a point you're going to need to elaborate on that more.

For me, ram overclocks actually cause me to get rounding errors. Are you testing with overclocked ram?

I did hours of P95 at 4.7ghz, and now I realized my ram was causing me to get rounding errors for 4.8, it looks fine on 4.8 as well. I had to do a ton of P95 when I was doing the temperature chart, and the whole thing took forever and it was a nightmare. Side effect is that I'm Prime stable at 4.7. Then again, I bought a binned chip and had it delidded on top of that. My chip isn't the luck of the draw.

Also like to point out that people have been passing x264 and calling it a day for over a year on my Haswell thread. If you're looking at the chart and you're seeing the guy in first place and he's got like 2hr Aida, I can see why you'd question it. I've pinged the guy and hopefully I'll get updates. 2hr Aida, some Cinebench runs, these I do not consider adequate. I set the bar at x264 16T or Realbench overnight but then I get back to the question of what I'm going to do with people who chart but are not willing to re-do tests just for me.

Ok - I'm done making micro-edits to my post, lol.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're just unlucky.
> 
> For me, ram overclocks actually cause me to get rounding errors. Are you testing with overclocked ram?
> 
> I did hours of P95 at 4.7ghz, and now I realized my ram was causing me to get rounding errors for 4.8, it looks fine on 4.8 as well. I had to do a ton of P95 when I was doing the temperature chart, and the whole thing took forever and it was a nightmare. Side effect is that I'm Prime stable at 4.7.


My RAM is @ stock frequency and stock voltage. Damn, I must have gotten the unluckiest ****er of a CPU of the whole bunch.
Temperatures are pretty fine during regular usage, so I could try voltages closer to 1.45... and hope I can reach 4.5 GHz or 4.6 GHz. I have an H110 for a reason dammit. I even bought the Performance Tuning Protection Plan...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> My RAM is @ stock frequency and stock voltage. Damn, I must have gotten the unluckiest ****er of a CPU of the whole bunch.
> Temperatures are pretty fine during regular usage, so I could try voltages closer to 1.45... and hope I can reach 4.5 GHz or 4.6 GHz. I have an H110 for a reason dammit. I even bought the Performance Tuning Protection Plan...


You know, if you were to accidentally put a fatal amount of voltage into that processor, you would get a replacement...







Personally I wouldn't do it, doesn't seem right. You can sell the chip secondhand and buy a new one. Return the chip and pay the 15% restocking fee.

Don't know what to tell you, it's not fair because it's a lottery. Here in the US I have the luxury of SiliconLottery to take the chance out of the equation.

If we do end up finding some important setting we all missed, I'll be sure to give you a holler.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> My RAM is @ stock frequency and stock voltage. Damn, I must have gotten the unluckiest ****er of a CPU of the whole bunch.
> Temperatures are pretty fine during regular usage, so I could try voltages closer to 1.45... and hope I can reach 4.5 GHz or 4.6 GHz. I have an H110 for a reason dammit. I even bought the Performance Tuning Protection Plan...


I know that feel, bro. I am the former user of a 2600K which could barely hit 4.5Ghz with tons of voltage. But I agree with you: there are a users who are not honest to themselves. Despite everything you have been told, after all these years I have found that Prime95 is the only way to ensure a 100% stability. I can pass 2 hours of Aida64 no problems and several hours of Handbrake x265 to find Prime95 crashing after 30 seconds, and needing a lot more voltage to get the cpu stable in Prime. And when I say a lot more voltage, I mean A LOT MORE.

This statement about Prime95 is so true, that after I find the point in which cpu is stable at Prime95, then I can lower the voltage down up to a point where everything else is stable, including demanding games or enconding. So maybe people considering their PC's stable enough are not just lying, but ignoring the truth.

So well, maybe this is just a mix of lies, everyone's pc's and so on.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I know that feel, bro. I am the former user of a 2600K which could barely hit 4.5Ghz with tons of voltage. But I agree with you: there are a users who are not honest to themselves. Despite everything you have been told, after all these years I have found that Prime95 is the only way to ensure a 100% stability. I can pass 2 hours of Aida64 no problems and several hours of Handbrake x265 to find Prime95 crashing after 30 seconds, and needing a lot more voltage to get the cpu stable in Prime. And when I say a lot more voltage, I mean A LOT MORE.
> 
> This statement about Prime95 is so true, that after I find the point in which cpu is stable at Prime95, then I can lower the voltage down up to a point where everything else is stable, including demanding games or enconding. So maybe people considering their PC's stable enough are not just lying, but ignoring the truth.
> 
> So well, maybe this is just a mix of lies, everyone's pc's and so on.


Aida 2 hours? Aida doesn't count, and even if it did, 2 hours is far too short. My recommendation is overnight - ie, 6-12 hours, not 2. Aida's smack in the bottom of the list in terms of temperatures for a reason.

I don't know what Handbrake you're specifically speaking of, but it looks like the video used matters. If you pass overnight x264 16T and you fail Prime after 30 seconds (if), then go game for a day, go edit videos for another day, come back, then tell me whether you crashed. Or, you could pass Prime, I don't know. But pass x264 overnight and crash 30 seconds in Prime sounds implausible.

Quote:


> So maybe people considering their PC's stable enough are not just lying, but ignoring the truth.


If something is "stable enough", that really just means the person finds the stability enough for whatever they do. For it to not be stable enough for example, I would need to crash at gaming or chess. That hasn't happened. Stable enough is not the same as what some people call "100% stable".

You have your own experiences, a sample size of one. I ran a thread with over 15,000 replies on Haswell and I've read the experiences of many, many more people. On Haswell, yes, but I'm not running a feel-good campaign where everybody lies then goes home and crash all day.

Or you can say that the reason why people don't complain is because they are lying and ignoring the truth, crashing while gaming, said in such a broad manner, but that is so cynical it would most of my work useless. The chart will have people who don't have fully stable systems for gaming, typically the guys with 2 hour Aida or Cinebench or whatnot. On the other hand the chart will also have people who are very tepid about temperatures and voltage degradation and achieve a lower overclock even though it could've passed higher. I think there's a certain balance. And in the future I will ping the people with inadequate stressing for updates as I have done with my Haswell chart. I do what I can with the chart and I think it can be used as a serious resource instead of considered a HWbot leaderboard.


----------



## incog

Just from reading this thread and the Haswell thread, it seems that stability is a trade off versus clock-speed.

A 4.6 Ghz overclock might not be stable with prime but it will be for gaming, every-day usage and even screen recording. There are surely lots of stress programs out there which are specifically designed to stress your CPU which will result in an unstable overclock.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Save auto voltages, then start again. Make sure you are not using any goofy third party monitoring tools also.


Ok will do and report back. Im using HWmonitor.


----------



## smonkie

I didn't mean to sound harsh. I only said that "stable enough" is not the same as "100% stable" and maybe all stability roundups should be standarized. If you asked me: Prime95.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> pass x264 overnight and crash 30 seconds in Prime sounds implausible.


I obviously can't speak for smonkie, but I had similar experiences in the past: I remember my previous overclocked processors (in recent times, a 3570K and a 2500K before that) being able to pass entire night-runs of other well known stability tests (OCCT, Heavy Load, AIDA64, SuperPI, Intel Burn Test, and probably others) at a given frequency / voltage, just to miserably BSOD after a few seconds under Prime95, and more importantly, BSOD during Skyrim gameplay.

That's why I ultimately decided to ditch all of them and just rely on Prime95. In my experience, it's the only true ultimate test. But that's just my very un-scientific anecdotal experience and I'm very interested in the data gathered in this (awesome) thread to find out once for all if there's any truth to it.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> 
> It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
> Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
> This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.
> 
> Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
> It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).


What level of LLC are you using?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I obviously can't speak for smonkie, but I had similar experiences in the past: I remember my previous overclocked processors (in recent times, a 3570K and a 2500K before that) being able to pass entire night-runs of other well known stability tests (OCCT, Heavy Load, AIDA64, SuperPI, Intel Burn Test, and probably others) at a given frequency / voltage, just to miserably BSOD after a few seconds under Prime95, and more importantly, BSOD during Skyrim gameplay.
> 
> That's why I ultimately decided to ditch all of them and just rely on Prime95. In my experience, it's the only true ultimate test. But that's just my very un-scientific anecdotal experience and I'm very interested in the data gathered in this (awesome) thread to find out once for all if there's any truth to it.


I heartfully agree with you. Despite everything I have read, Prime95 is the way to go. Get your CPU stable at Prime (a few hours should be enough), then lower the voltage for everyday use. If you eventually get a BSOD, just raise your voltage up a bit. Of course you could let Prime running three days in a row, but it's just boring and painful for your cpu. Most errors of Prime ocur at 15-20 mins if more voltage is needed, so after getting a nice stable Prime95 voltage, you can fine-tuning the voltage of your cpu while actually enjoying it.

Again, this is just my experience.


----------



## BoredErica

At any rate, I will be testing time to crash more thoroughly soon. I will try to figure out what crashes faster and record all the times and do multiple trials, and see if anything changes if the core is unstable vs cache is unstable. It's next on my to-do list after my temperature chart/power usage work.

gg my entire Wednesday lol.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Save auto voltages, then start again. Make sure you are not using any goofy third party monitoring tools also.


That seemed to have worked. I reset to stock and redone all my OC settings. Im now back to the right voltage. Thanks


----------



## dungeonseeker

Username: Dungeonseeker
CPU Model: I7 6700K
Base Clock: 102Mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4794Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4100Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.450v
Vcore: 1.440v
Cooling Solution: Alphacool NexXxos Cool Answer D5/XT Custom Water Loop Kit
Stability Test: X264 1 loop, 2 hours XTU, Cinebench R15
Batch Number: L519B740 (Malaysia)
Ram Speed: 2933Mhz CL15,17,17,35-2T
Ram Voltage: Auto (1.35v)
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
LLC Setting: Enthusiast (100%)
Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?

Picture: Will add proof screens as soon as stress test is finished


----------



## smonkie

Your effort is a huge help for others, so keep up the good work. ^^


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> That seemed to have worked. I reset to stock and redone all my OC settings. Im now back to the right voltage. Thanks


You could probably had achieved the same by setting the voltage to Auto, followed by save and exit UEFI. Then apply desired voltage again.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> 
> It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
> Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
> This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.
> 
> Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
> It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).
> 
> 
> 
> What level of LLC are you using?
Click to expand...

As you can find a few pages before: MSI boards (mine at least, the M5) doesn't have any LLC at all. There's a "Voltage Compensation" option that I assumed was their equivalent, but it looks like it's not, and by the way, it's only ON or OFF, no levels.


----------



## dungeonseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> As you can find a few pages before: MSI boards (mine at least, the M5) doesn't have any LLC at all. There's a "Voltage Compensation" option that I assumed was their equivalent, but it looks like it's not, and by the way, it's only ON or OFF, no levels.


My Gaming M7 does have Vdroop Compensation which I assumed was LLC? It only has 2 options though, Off or 100% (Enthusiast)


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> @nasuellia
> Hi
> I'm thinking of getting the msi z107 m5 motherboard.
> Do you recommend it? Or should I get something different. The other boards have less USB 3 ports on the back.


I wholeheartedly NOT recommend it. I'm utterly disappointed with the board on many levels.

1 - No LLC.
2 - Weid behavior (I saw the cache frequency change by itself while I was in BIOS).
3 - I see a lot of voltage fluctuation, I saw vCore spanning a range of 20 mV during Prime95.
4 - I'm probably just very unlucky processor-wise, but my setup here can't get past 4400 MHz after several days doing tests.
5 - By what I saw, Asus's bios is way cooler, handier and with more features.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> 
> It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
> Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
> This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.
> 
> Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
> It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).


why not try aida64







if it crashes in any stress test then you have problem - even the asus rep mentions something about prime


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> As you can find a few pages before: MSI boards (mine at least, the M5) doesn't have any LLC at all. There's a "Voltage Compensation" option that I assumed was their equivalent, but it looks like it's not, and by the way, it's only ON or OFF, no levels.
> 
> 
> 
> My Gaming M7 does have Vdroop Compensation which I assumed was LLC? It only has 2 options though, Off or 100% (Enthusiast)
Click to expand...

Fact is: it doesn't behave like regular LLC, at least not as I experienced LLC on previous platforms.

I always saw my old P67 Sabertooth's LLC giving a vcore boost solely during load, in order to ensure the vdroop wasn't as high.

This board's "voltage compensation" instead, gives a voltage boost all the time. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me, it looks equivalent to just set a higher vcore to begin with.....


----------



## dungeonseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Fact is: it doesn't behave like regular LLC, at least not as LLC behaved on previous platforms.
> 
> I always saw my LLC giving a vcore boost during load ONLY, to ensure the vdroop wasn't as high.
> 
> This board's "voltage compensation" gives a voltage boost all the time, and it's equivalent to just set a higher vcore to begin with.....


Agreed, I set Voltage adjustment to Override mode and manually set a Vcore of 1.45v with Vdroop Comp set to 100% however my voltage is hovering around the 1.44v mark at all times, I've yet to see it go into the 1.45v range despite it being a firm override and not an offset.

I've also discovered my board really hates OCing with XMP enabled. I manually set my Memory Clock and Timings and I've gotten much further along than I ever did with XMP enabled.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> My Gaming M7 does have Vdroop Compensation which I assumed was LLC? It only has 2 options though, Off or 100% (Enthusiast)


From my experience with MSI mobo with Haswell, Vdroop compensation gave me options in 10% increments. Guess not here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Fact is: it doesn't behave like regular LLC, at least not as I experienced LLC on previous platforms.
> 
> I always saw my old P67 Sabertooth's LLC giving a vcore boost solely during load, in order to ensure the vdroop wasn't as high.
> 
> This board's "voltage compensation" instead, gives a voltage boost all the time. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me, it looks equivalent to just set a higher vcore to begin with.....


Maybe we should contact a MSI rep.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Your effort is a huge help for others, so keep up the good work. ^^


Sorry for being too defensive.

I've had so many arguments in the past about stability, and was not expecting to touch on the subject again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> Username: Dungeonseeker
> CPU Model: I7 6700K
> Base Clock: 102Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4794Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4100Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.450v
> Vcore: 1.440v
> Cooling Solution: Alphacool NexXxos Cool Answer D5/XT Custom Water Loop Kit
> Stability Test: X264 1 loop, 2 hours XTU, Cinebench R15
> Batch Number: L519B740 (Malaysia)
> Ram Speed: 2933Mhz CL15,17,17,35-2T
> Ram Voltage: Auto (1.35v)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: Enthusiast (100%)
> Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?
> 
> Picture: Will add proof screens as soon as stress test is finished


Hello Dungeonseeker, may I make a suggestion? Please try x264 16T overnight, or at least an hour. 1 loop is not enough.

Alright guys, here is the new temperature chart as it stands. I plan to incorporate the time to crash and power usage data into the temperature chart, and have seperate graphs for all. This is still a WIP, so numbers may change with retests. This is just a look ahead.







That Linpack power draw is utterly INSANE. I had to go back and doublecheck to make sure my GPU isn't being stressed, and nope, it's causing that much power draw without touching my GPU.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Just report here:

I used to overclock my 6700K to [email protected] with Maximus VIII HERO, which is recorded in the table on page 1. However after I had updated BIOS version to 0608 and run RealBench, the system crashed with BSOD "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" message ~2hours after it starts. I am now trying 1.33v (entered into UEFI) with 1.344v (booted into OS) and LLC level 5 which is the same with my previous overclock.

Have anyone tried bios version 0603 and also noticed that overclocking settings cannot be stable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Just report here:
> 
> I used to overclock my 6700K to [email protected] with Maximus VIII HERO, which is recorded in the table on page 1. However after I had updated BIOS version to 0608 and run RealBench, the system crashed with BSOD "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" message ~2hours after it starts. I am now trying 1.33v (entered into UEFI) with 1.344v (booted into OS) and LLC level 5 which is the same with my previous overclock.
> 
> Have anyone tried bios version 0603 and also noticed that overclocking settings cannot be stable?


I have not noticed a change.

However, I can re-test my 4.848ghz overclock to see if it's still stable on the new bios. That will take a day at least though.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have not noticed a change.
> 
> However, I can re-test my 4.848ghz overclock to see if it's still stable on the new bios. That will take a day at least though.


Sometimes I think it is not a good thing to update BIOS...

EDIT: The only setting I changed in new BIOS is I slightly increase both IO/SA voltage from 1.16v to 1.18v. Will it affect the stability of overclock with the same Vcore?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Sometimes I think it is not a good thing to update BIOS...


Well, you can always revert.









But in instances like this we have to be extra sure it's the BIOS that's the problem and not anything else.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, you can always revert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in instances like this we have to be extra sure it's the BIOS that's the problem and not anything else.


Not really. ASUS just polled out BIOS 0508 last week...


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> Maybe we should contact a MSI rep.


That would definitely be interesting! How can we do it? Do they hang around here?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> As you can find a few pages before: MSI boards (mine at least, the M5) doesn't have any LLC at all. There's a "Voltage Compensation" option that I assumed was their equivalent, but it looks like it's not, and by the way, it's only ON or OFF, no levels.


I would make use of the voltage compensation option. I previously had a MSI board and LLC on that behaved pretty much like you describe and was essential for me to maintain a high overclock.

It does more than just raise the voltage, if you just raise the voltage, the power profile may not be able to maintain that voltage resulting in microscopic dips that could only be see by an oscilloscope. The voltage compensation or LLC is designed to make the voltage sig nal more stable. You may find you can manually reduce the voltage it sets.


----------



## dungeonseeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hello Dungeonseeker, may I make a suggestion? Please try x264 16T overnight, or at least an hour. 1 loop is not enough.


Sure, can't do overnight but can certainly do a 4 hour test while I'm out this afternoon.

Can I make a suggestion for you guide. You should add UEFI Version/Revision to your spreadsheet so users can compare between OCs with different UEFI versions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> That would definitely be interesting! How can we do it? Do they hang around here?


Not that I'm aware of. Would have to contact them at their forums.

https://forum-en.msi.com/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> Sure, can't do overnight but can certainly do a 4 hour test while I'm out this afternoon.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion for you guide. You should add UEFI Version/Revision to your spreadsheet so users can compare between different OCs with different UEFI versions.


I figured overnight would be the least troublesome for the user because they're asleep when the thing's running, but 4 hours is far better than 1 loop, so that works!

I will consider the suggestion, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> EDIT: The only setting I changed in new BIOS is I slightly increase both IO/SA voltage from 1.16v to 1.18v. Will it affect the stability of overclock with the same Vcore?


Not that I'm aware of. I don't think increasing that by a bit will cause instability with the core. I haven't tested it, but I doubt it.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Having set 1.335v with LLC 5 into UEFI, Vcore bounces between 1.328v and 1.344v when stress testing by RealBench, unlike keeping 1.328v when 1.325v is set. Is there any way to set the Vcore between 1.33 and 1.34? Or had I better try 4.6GHz with current settings?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Having set 1.335v with LLC 5 into UEFI, Vcore bounces between 1.328v and 1.344v when stress testing by RealBench, unlike keeping 1.328v when 1.325v is set. Is there any way to set the Vcore between 1.33 and 1.34?


You will always get voltage fluctuations. LLC just counteracts the vdroop. Itll never be bang on.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Just report here:
> 
> I used to overclock my 6700K to [email protected] with Maximus VIII HERO, which is recorded in the table on page 1. However after I had updated BIOS version to 0608 and run RealBench, the system crashed with BSOD "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" message ~2hours after it starts. I am now trying 1.33v (entered into UEFI) with 1.344v (booted into OS) and LLC level 5 which is the same with my previous overclock.
> 
> Have anyone tried bios version 0603 and also noticed that overclocking settings cannot be stable?


Yes! 0603 was terrible for me aswell, i had a (x264 and Prime) stable system at 1.36v on 0508 (the one they removed) but needed 1.4v (only for Prime though) on 0603.
Yesterday they released 0802, which kept me stable over night at 1.4 atleast, havent tested lowering the vcore yet...wanted to establish if it would atleast be as stable at the same speed as the previous.

Tonight 'ill try lovering my vcore back to 1.36 and see if it's back to it's former glory of 0508.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Having set 1.335v with LLC 5 into UEFI, Vcore bounces between 1.328v and 1.344v when stress testing by RealBench, unlike keeping 1.328v when 1.325v is set. Is there any way to set the Vcore between 1.33 and 1.34? Or had I better try 4.6GHz with current settings?


Are you using offset or adaptive? Try putting the voltage you want in adaptive settings and see what the Vcore and VID voltages are. If they are too far apart try a different LLC setting. I currently have 1.4v set in Adaptive, this gives me 1.404 VID and 1.408 Vcore with level 6 LLC. Very stable @4.6GHz. I'm going to try reducing the voltage and see what happens.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Yes! 0603 was terrible for me aswell, i had a (x264 and Prime) stable system at 1.36v on 0508 (the one they removed) but needed 1.4v (only for Prime though) on 0603.
> Yesterday they released 0802, which kept me stable over night at 1.4 atleast, havent tested lowering the vcore yet...wanted to establish if it would atleast be as stable at the same speed as the previous.
> 
> Tonight 'ill try lovering my vcore back to 1.36 and see if it's back to it's former glory of 0508.


Look forward to your result.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Just report here:
> 
> I used to overclock my 6700K to [email protected] with Maximus VIII HERO, which is recorded in the table on page 1. However after I had updated BIOS version to 0608 and run RealBench, the system crashed with BSOD "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" message ~2hours after it starts. I am now trying 1.33v (entered into UEFI) with 1.344v (booted into OS) and LLC level 5 which is the same with my previous overclock.
> 
> Have anyone tried bios version 0603 and also noticed that overclocking settings cannot be stable?[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Just report here:
> 
> I used to overclock my 6700K to [email protected] with Maximus VIII HERO, which is recorded in the table on page 1. However after I had updated BIOS version to 0608 and run RealBench, the system crashed with BSOD "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT" message ~2hours after it starts. I am now trying 1.33v (entered into UEFI) with 1.344v (booted into OS) and LLC level 5 which is the same with my previous overclock.
> 
> Have anyone tried bios version 0603 and also noticed that overclocking settings cannot be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> I have just updated my bios to 703 asus pro gaming mobo. And am thinking something has changed. I was messing around trying for a higher clocks with disabling HT. I can normaly boot into windows @5ghz and take screen shots. Now with new bios BSOD before windows is even loaded!!
> 
> I am testing atm x264 @ 4.8 known stable as of yesterday.
Click to expand...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Having set 1.335v with LLC 5 into UEFI, Vcore bounces between 1.328v and 1.344v when stress testing by RealBench, unlike keeping 1.328v when 1.325v is set. Is there any way to set the Vcore between 1.33 and 1.34? Or had I better try 4.6GHz with current settings?


Just noticed you said you've upgraded to 6xx. Here's 8xx for the Hero:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_HERO/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0802.zip

When I said I didn't notice instability from bios upgrade, I meant from 600 to 800.


----------



## [email protected]

There are new microcode and ME firmware versions from Intel in the latest UEFI updates. These are required to patch issues with EA games and the FCLK setting. Overclock stability will need to be redone in some cases - that's how it goes when there are firmware updates. Would recommend people move forwards given the issues with previous ME fw/uCode releases.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Currently stress testing for 8 hours under the following settings:

Core MULT: 46
Core Voltage Mode: Manual
Core Voltage Override: 1.34v
CPU VCCIO Voltage: 1.18 _[1.1875]*_
CPU System Agent Voltage: 1.18 _[1.1875]*_
CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 5

_* increment by UEFI_

Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII HERO
*Bios Version: 0608*
Vcore at stock noted in UEFI: 1.296v

Currently the Vcore stays 1.344 stable without bouncing around. Will report back here after 8 hours (hopefully).


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are new microcode and ME firmware versions from Intel in the latest UEFI updates. These are required to patch issues with EA games and the FCLK setting. Overclock stability will need to be redone in some cases - that's how it goes when there are firmware updates. Would recommend people move forwards given the issues with previous ME fw/uCode releases.


Is there ME update included in version 0608? I cannot see any ME update screens after the BIOS got flashed by USB Flashback.


----------



## incog

Quick question!

I'm working with a 6600k on a GA Z170M-D3H. I'm using the Scythe Katana 4. Currently working on finding an overclock.

So far I'm at 4.6 Ghz right now, though I haven't finished stressing it fully with x264, XTU and daily usage to completely validate my overclock. It's also not optimized as I arbitrarily set a voltage (1.250 V iirc) and haven't gotten around to tweaking it. This probably isn't completely stable but I'll fine tune things and launch a stress test overnight.

I have a few questions though.

First off, I have an almost 10°C difference between 2 cores and the other 2. Two of them will be at 57-58 and the other two at 49-50. Is it because I didn't mount properly or is there nothing to be done about it? It doesn't bother me in particular, I'm just curious.

http://i.imgur.com/1qQqv82.jpg

Secondly, at idle clocks my VID is somewhere around 0.82 V. I have C7 enabled (even C8) but for some reason I can't get the voltage to lower down to 0.3 - 0.4 V or something. This is possible with Haswell, iirc? Thoughts?

Third question: I have LLC set to "high", the other two options are "standard" and "auto". I'm thinking that this is the adaptive voltage setting, but I'm not sure. I don't want adaptive voltage setting on.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are new microcode and ME firmware versions from Intel in the latest UEFI updates. These are required to patch issues with EA games and the FCLK setting. Overclock stability will need to be redone in some cases - that's how it goes when there are firmware updates. Would recommend people move forwards given the issues with previous ME fw/uCode releases.


Seeing as Crysis 3 works for me and I have FCLK manually set to 1GHz, is it worth me using the latest Deluxe Beta or should I wait for the full release?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Seeing as Crysis 3 works for me and I have FCLK manually set to 1GHz, is it worth me using the latest Deluxe Beta or should I wait for the full release?


Up to you.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Seeing as Crysis 3 works for me and I have FCLK manually set to 1GHz, is it worth me using the latest Deluxe Beta or should I wait for the full release?


May I know what is FCLK? I dont play EA games so should I update the the latest BIOS as far as I have already started stress testing with BIOS 0608


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There are new microcode and ME firmware versions from Intel in the latest UEFI updates. These are required to patch issues with EA games and the FCLK setting. Overclock stability will need to be redone in some cases - that's how it goes when there are firmware updates. Would recommend people move forwards given the issues with previous ME fw/uCode releases.
> Is there a FCLK adjustment setting? I can't find it, and I can only see a FCLK related setting in the Tweaker's Paradise, but that is the FCLK on boot. The motherboard is Asus Hero.
> 
> I noticed a typo in the UEFI for 'disable energy report' setting. The description reads 'Must set as disble'.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> I'm working with a 6600k on a GA Z170M-D3H. I'm using the Scythe Katana 4. Currently working on finding an overclock.
> 
> So far I'm at 4.6 Ghz right now, though I haven't finished stressing it fully with x264, XTU and daily usage to completely validate my overclock. It's also not optimized as I arbitrarily set a voltage (1.250 V iirc) and haven't gotten around to tweaking it. This probably isn't completely stable but I'll fine tune things and launch a stress test overnight.
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> 
> First off, I have an almost 10°C difference between 2 cores and the other 2. Two of them will be at 57-58 and the other two at 49-50. Is it because I didn't mount properly or is there nothing to be done about it? It doesn't bother me in particular, I'm just curious.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1qQqv82.jpg
> 
> Secondly, at idle clocks my VID is somewhere around 0.82 V. I have C7 enabled (even C8) but for some reason I can't get the voltage to lower down to 0.3 - 0.4 V or something. This is possible with Haswell, iirc? Thoughts?
> 
> Third question: I have LLC set to "high", the other two options are "standard" and "auto". I'm thinking that this is the adaptive voltage setting, but I'm not sure. I don't want adaptive voltage setting on.


Welcome to the thread, hope to see you submit your overclocking settings when you are stable and all is said and done.

Generally the way I look at it is that unless there is a variance of over 10C, I ignore the temperature disparity. It can be the mount, maybe the thermal paste, or maybe what's going on under the IHS.

For #2, yes it was possible on Haswell. I'm just starting to look at the power saving settings in the UEFI right now, might have to get back to you on that one.

No, that's not adaptive voltage setting. That's Load Line Calibration, something independent of the voltage mode. Apparently when delivering power to the chip there can be very brief dips in voltage which are so fast, we need special equipment to detect it, but they're there. LLC should help combat that. Also you can see under load with no LLC that the voltage read under load is lower than on idle. You don't see this behavior generally because mobos typically have some sort of auto setting and some level of LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> May I know what is FCLK? I dont play EA games so should I update the the latest BIOS as far as I have already started stress testing with BIOS 0608


This is still new news.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations

tl;dr

FCLK has to do with communication between the CPU and GPU. Expect gains of up to 3% in gaming but generally around 1%.


----------



## [email protected]

FCLK in Tweaker's paradise is named exactly as Intel do in the MRC. That is the only control available.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Welcome to the thread, hope to see you submit your overclocking settings when you are stable and all is said and done.
> 
> Generally the way I look at it is that unless there is a variance of over 10C, I ignore the temperature disparity. It can be the mount, maybe the thermal paste, or maybe what's going on under the IHS.
> 
> For #2, yes it was possible on Haswell. I'm just starting to look at the power saving settings in the UEFI right now, might have to get back to you on that one.
> 
> No, that's not adaptive voltage setting. That's Load Line Calibration, something independent of the voltage mode. Apparently when delivering power to the chip there can be very brief dips in voltage which are so fast, we need special equipment to detect it, but they're there. LLC should help combat that. Also you can see under load with no LLC that the voltage read under load is lower than on idle. You don't see this behavior generally because mobos typically have some sort of auto setting and some level of LLC.
> 
> This is still new news.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations
> 
> tl;dr
> FCLK has to do with communication between the CPU and GPU. Expect gains of up to 3% in gaming but generally around 1%.


Thanks for your information.

Just curious about what others thinking







Is it worth spending a few days for re-tweaking and re-test overclocking parameters after updating to latest BIOS version just for that 3% *potential* performance increment







?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your information.
> 
> Just curious about what others thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth spending a few days for re-tweaking and re-test overclocking parameters after updating to latest BIOS version just for that 3% *potential* performance increment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


IMO yes, but this entire thread is centered around tweaking so I am biased.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IMO yes, but this entire thread is centered around tweaking so I am biased.
> 
> BTW, where is the c state option? Tired and can't find it.


I see...IMO it is better to stay if the system is tested to be stable. Personally I dont want to spend too much time to try different oveclocking parameters and compare different BIOS, it's quite tiring I think. Especially facing BSOD in new BIOS version when the old one is stablised is very disappointing...


----------



## BoredErica

Found C states... in a weird spot kindda, might have to write it down in the guide.

On the way back Windows crashed, I think my OS is going to go down in flames from all the crashes, lol.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.185 Offset resulting in 1.400 ~ 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> 
> It ran the whole night without BSOD, but there was an error on thread 7.
> Important note: it's always, always thread 7 failing, in all my previous tests.
> This time all other threads ran a full 8h night without the hint of a glitch.
> 
> Interestingly, I did another run with the following settings:
> 
> 4500 MHz (100x45)
> Adaptive Auto + 0.190 Offset resulting in 1.408 Vcore during stress tests.
> So everything just like the previous test, but with an extra +0.05V offset.
> It crashed. Badly. BSOD after a less then 30'. Isn't this bizarre?
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail Prime95 (and probably be unstable in real in very sensitive applications).


Pretty sure most people here are running Prime...
Also with thread 7 consistently dropping first that means your core 3 is the weakest, specifically the HT portion of the core. If you want to overclock further you can always disable HT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I even bought the Performance Tuning Protection Plan...


Then crank it to Intel's own 1.52v specifications they said and beat the crap out of it







That is what the plan is for. Let your chip be a test run for what Intel said the max voltage allowed is and let us know if it dies in a couple months or not. If it does, RMA the chip because you bought the protection plan and never actually exceeded the specs Intel themselves put out. And your new chip would probably be better than the one you have now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> @nasuellia
> Hi
> I'm thinking of getting the msi z107 m5 motherboard.
> Do you recommend it? Or should I get something different. The other boards have less USB 3 ports on the back.


The MSI M5 and M7 boards are not really recommended for overclocking. They do not have a load line calibration setting and suffer from a good bit of vdroop. Overclocking will be harder to do on them


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> I'm working with a 6600k on a GA Z170M-D3H. I'm using the Scythe Katana 4. Currently working on finding an overclock.
> 
> So far I'm at 4.6 Ghz right now, though I haven't finished stressing it fully with x264, XTU and daily usage to completely validate my overclock. It's also not optimized as I arbitrarily set a voltage (1.250 V iirc) and haven't gotten around to tweaking it. This probably isn't completely stable but I'll fine tune things and launch a stress test overnight.
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> 
> First off, I have an almost 10°C difference between 2 cores and the other 2. Two of them will be at 57-58 and the other two at 49-50. Is it because I didn't mount properly or is there nothing to be done about it? It doesn't bother me in particular, I'm just curious.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1qQqv82.jpg
> 
> Secondly, at idle clocks my VID is somewhere around 0.82 V. I have C7 enabled (even C8) but for some reason I can't get the voltage to lower down to 0.3 - 0.4 V or something. This is possible with Haswell, iirc? Thoughts?
> 
> Third question: I have LLC set to "high", the other two options are "standard" and "auto". I'm thinking that this is the adaptive voltage setting, but I'm not sure. I don't want adaptive voltage setting on.


Just tested. With all the C states active, manually set max Cstate to C8. Idle voltage will now fall a lot.

Why are you reading VID, you should be reading Vcore under HWinfo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Pretty sure most people here are running Prime...
> Also with thread 7 consistently dropping first that means your core 3 is the weakest, specifically the HT portion of the core. If you want to overclock further you can always disable HT
> Then crank it to Intel's own 1.52v specifications they said and beat the crap out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the plan is for. Let your chip be a test run for what Intel said the max voltage allowed is and let us know if it dies in a couple months or not. If it does, RMA the chip because you bought the protection plan and never actually exceeded the specs Intel themselves put out. And your new chip would probably be better than the one you have now.
> The MSI M5 and M7 boards are not really recommended for overclocking. They do not have a load line calibration setting and suffer from a good bit of vdroop. Overclocking will be harder to do on them


1.5v and up is displayed as purple in the Asus uefi. Since purple = good, 1.5v = good.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Are you using offset or adaptive? Try putting the voltage you want in adaptive settings and see what the Vcore and VID voltages are. If they are too far apart try a different LLC setting. I currently have 1.4v set in Adaptive, this gives me 1.404 VID and 1.408 Vcore with level 6 LLC. Very stable @4.6GHz. I'm going to try reducing the voltage and see what happens.


be careful, software may report one thing but real tests with multimeters have confirmed lvl 6 LLC for those ASUS boards overshoots the voltage. Most likely your 1.408 is really running closer to 1.43v


----------



## llantant

Ok I flashed to the 802 bios.

Now using adaptive voltage is setting my core voltage to 1.056v regardless of what I do.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> be careful, software may report one thing but real tests with multimeters have confirmed lvl 6 LLC for those ASUS boards overshoots the voltage. Most likely your 1.408 is really running closer to 1.43v


Really? can you point me to where it says this?

@[email protected] told me that the HWinfo readings were accurate for this board and he had tested them himself with a multimeter. Not sure if those tests extended to all LLC levels. Can you confirm Raja?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok I flashed to the 802 bios.
> 
> Now using adaptive voltage is setting my core voltage to 1.056v regardless of what I do.


Where are you reading the voltage from?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Where are you reading the voltage from?


In the bios itself.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Really? can you point me to where it says this?
> 
> @[email protected] told me that the HWinfo readings were accurate for this board and he had tested them himself with a multimeter. Not sure if those tests extended to all LLC levels. Can you confirm Raja?


I have not tested HWinfo myself - I don't use it. I use AI Suite or a multimeter to check voltage.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> In the bios itself.


I find that the bios reading doesn't show what he voltage is at full load which is what you need to be looking for.

During a stress test, use something like HWmon and whatever software that came with your mobo to get an idea of the different readings. You'll want to look at both Vcore and VID.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I find that the bios reading doesn't show what he voltage is at full load which is what you need to be looking for.
> 
> During a stress test, use something like HWmon and whatever software that came with your mobo to get an idea of the different readings. You'll want to look at both Vcore and VID.


Well, Put it this way. Bios 603, adaptive voltage set at 1.35v in bios (shows 1.365) Boots and stresses in windows fine with my stable OC I posted earlier.

I flashed 801 bios and redid the oc setting but I was getting 1.056v in bios no matter what I set. The system wouldnt boot into windows with my previous OC. I could set manual voltage no problem though.

Reverted back to 603 and the problem has gone away.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Really? can you point me to where it says this?
> 
> @[email protected] told me that the HWinfo readings were accurate for this board and he had tested them himself with a multimeter. Not sure if those tests extended to all LLC levels. Can you confirm Raja?


ASUS Hero:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/940#post_24390848
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/990#post_24392080

AS Rock Extreme 7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/900#post_24388929

If you have a multimeter you should test your board yourself at a few different levels of LLC. We can always use more data








Your ASUS Deluxe board should have pretty similar levels of LLC as the Hero


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> FCLK in Tweaker's paradise is named exactly as Intel do in the MRC. That is the only control available.


So to make sure I'm reading this correctly - the one and only FCLK option in the Hero UEFI is in Tweaker's Paradise named 'FCLK frequency for early power on' is the setting for adjusting FCLK, even after initial power-on/post?

Final chart for now:



For those having a hard time finding C states in ROG uefi:

Advanced tab -> CPU config, scroll to bottom -> CPU power management configuration -> CPU C states

Then I paired it with adaptive mode and increased offset voltage, so it's low voltage on idle and 1.4v on load. Proof of concept.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> after my sad 4400 MHz entry, I tried a Prime95 overnight run with the following settings:
> 
> I don't know guys, all your submissions are made with Realbench or other tests.
> It's either that I have the most unfortunate CPU around here, that can't reach a mere 4.5 GHz even with very high voltages, or... you're all lying to yourself and all your machines would actually fail *Prime95* (and probably be unstable in *real* in very sensitive *applications*).


Prime is hardly a good example of a real-world application. Stability is in the eye of the beholder anyway. Many people don't use their CPU's for anything that requires such stability (like gaming). You should see how hard I push my GPU's (literally ~5MHz from crashing on some games).


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> ASUS Hero:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/940#post_24390848
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/990#post_24392080
> 
> AS Rock Extreme 7:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics-wip/900#post_24388929
> 
> If you have a multimeter you should test your board yourself at a few different levels of LLC. We can always use more data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ASUS Deluxe board should have pretty similar levels of LLC as the Hero


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have not tested HWinfo myself - I don't use it. I use AI Suite or a multimeter to check voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What are you using to monitor the Vcore now? The only thing that appears correct to me is AIDA (tho I need to confirm on the Hero, okay on DLX).
> 
> Use the 0508 EFI for best clocking. Yes, I left the SA/IO on Auto as okay for my CPU. You can tune down when stable. To update to 0508, load defaults in UEFI, save and exit, then enter UEFI again and power down, then use USB BIOS Flashback to update to 0508 as it may update the ME FW if your board is on pre 1163. Rename file to M8H.CAP, plug FAT32 formatted USB drive into correct USB port and update. When you power up the board may cycle itself several times to complete various fw updates.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is the AI suite Vcore reading accurate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes I checked latest version on Deluxe by measuring at socket.


My bad, it was Aida which has the same reading for me as both HWInfo (which i've been confusing with HWMon) and AI suite, although only HWinfo has the VID reading as well as the Vcore.

Unfortunately I don't have a multimeter or a spare £500 to get one that would be accurate enough to be able to read the voltages correctly.


----------



## Deders

nm


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So to make sure I'm reading this correctly - the one and only FCLK option in the Hero UEFI is in Tweaker's Paradise named 'FCLK frequency for early power on' is the setting for adjusting FCLK, even after initial power-on/post?


Wrong, that setting controls the neighborhood traffic lights, lawn sprinklers, and will give you an advantage in the local pie eating contest


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a multimeter or a spare £500 to get one that would be accurate enough to be able to read the voltages correctly.


I know you don't actually care going by your previous statements, but you can get a multimeter for $35 that is accurate enough to check your vcore (0.5% DC accuracy).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> My bad, it was Aida which has the same reading for me as both HWInfo (which i've been confusing with HWMon) and AI suite, although only HWinfo has the VID reading as well as the Vcore.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a multimeter or a spare £500 to get one that would be accurate enough to be able to read the voltages correctly.


You can get a decent one for less than $50, providing you are okay with being off by a few percentage points. It'd still be more accurate than software imo. True RMS variants start around $100 as well if I'm not mistaken. $500 definitely isn't necessary.


----------



## Weber

I'm love'n this hardware, software not so much. I got a binned (4.8g) 6600k for a z170-deluxe while waiting for a 6700k.
Ran stock, setup win 7, installs, made backup, etc. only AI suite failed. I had to manually OC after that (ate my disk).
With these manual UEFI Z170D 0901 values:
XMP (F4-3200C16D-8GVK)
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
manual Vcore 1.4 volts
LLC lvl 5
fclk 1000
Installed and recovered win 7 several times, no problems at that clock. Ran some XTU, looked good.
Installed folding, bsod on x48 overclock in seconds. Set back to stock, folding with out errors.
At Stock 3.5GHz: Folding temps were 50C on cpu and 980ti sli under water were also 50C
I think folding is harder than most test software. I have not had time to work on the OC, will continue after work.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> My bad, it was Aida which has the same reading for me as both HWInfo (which i've been confusing with HWMon) and AI suite, although only HWinfo has the VID reading as well as the Vcore.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a multimeter or a spare £500 to get one that would be accurate enough to be able to read the voltages correctly.


For accurate readings one would need an oscilloscope with suitable bandwidth. Such accuracy is beyond the requirements of what you guys are doing - though folks obsessed with 10~20mv differences need a better understanding of electronics before they start to measure things.


----------



## llantant

Well im at a loss.

Bios 603. Adaptive voltage sticks at 1.406

Bios 802. Cannot use Adaptive as it sets to 1.076. Also offset does the same. Manual Voltage works fine though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wrong, that setting controls the neighborhood traffic lights, lawn sprinklers, and will give you an advantage in the local pie eating contest


God dam, talk about value for my money!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> God dam, talk about value for my money!


Now if only it could do my paperwork for me, then I'd be impressed.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I know you don't actually care going by your previous statements, but you can get a multimeter for $35 that is accurate enough to check your vcore (0.5% DC accuracy).


Both the multimeters you linked to had reviews that made me doubt their accuracy, one of them was showing readings when it wasn't attached to anything. Doesn't fill me with confidence.

Are you looking at both the VID and the Vcore? the voltage I set in the bios comes up on the HWinfo sensors page as VID. 1 reading for each core. The Vcore reading that varies depending on what LLC level is set is in the motherboard section is in the motherboard heading and is exactly the same as the Vcore reading in AIsuite.

So it looks to me like the VID is actually the core readings, as it has 4 of them, and the Vcore is what the motherboard is supplying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> For those who were interested,
> 
> Tested LLC 4 and 6 and these were the results measuring the vcore with a DMM.
> 
> 1.370V set in BIOS
> 
> Level 4
> 
> Idle: 1.385-1.386
> Load: 1.370-1.371
> 
> Level 6
> 
> Idle: 1.392-1.393
> Load: 1.421-1.422
> 
> So I'd HIGHLY advise to keep your LLC Level at 5 or below with ASUS boards, 6 overshoots way to much. Also seems level 4 is the REAL winner with voltage accuracy.
> 
> EDIT: For anyone that missed my previous post testing Level 5, results:
> 
> Idle: 1.387
> Load: 1.385
> 
> So if you want practically no vdroop for the cost of higher vcore then what you set in BIOS (+15~mV) use Level 5, if you want ACCURATE load vcore to what you set in BIOS, use Level 4.


What clockspeed did you test these at?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For accurate readings one would need an oscilloscope with suitable bandwidth. Such accuracy is beyond the requirements of what you guys are doing - though folks obsessed with 10~20mv differences need a better understanding of electronics before they start to measure things.


Not sure if its directed to me but here am I/we obsessed about it? I'm just giving readings from what my multimeter is telling me, people asked what vcore readings I'm getting with different LLC levels and I'm providing D:


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Both the multimeters you linked to had reviews that made me doubt their accuracy, one of them was showing readings when it wasn't attached to anything. Doesn't fill me with confidence.
> 
> Are you looking at both the VID and the Vcore? the voltage I set in the bios comes up on the HWinfo sensors page as VID. 1 reading for each core. The Vcore reading that varies depending on what LLC level is set is in the motherboard section is in the motherboard heading and is exactly the same as the Vcore reading in AIsuite.
> 
> So it looks to me like the VID is actually the core readings, as it has 4 of them, and the Vcore is what the motherboard is supplying.
> What clockspeed did you test these at?


So your gonna trust your software readings that round off your vcore over a direct reading from a multimeter? Comparing my vcore in HWmonitor and BIOS, they give me the same results (for idle at least), VID is not. Tested at 4.7GHz.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Not sure if its directed to me but here am I/we obsessed about it? I'm just giving readings from what my multimeter is telling me, people asked what vcore readings I'm getting with different LLC levels and I'm providing D:


What clockspeed did you run the tests at?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Both the multimeters you linked to had reviews that made me doubt their accuracy, one of them was showing readings when it wasn't attached to anything. Doesn't fill me with confidence.


Hello

Values being displayed with the inputs floating does not indicate a fault or accuracy issue. Also where and how B+ and ground are sourced from is as important as the accuracy of the meter if not more so.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> So your gonna trust your software readings that round off your vcore over a direct reading from a multimeter? Comparing my vcore in HWmonitor and BIOS, they give me the same results (for idle at least), VID is not. Tested at 4.7GHz.


I mean if I'm going to get a multimeter i'm going to have to get one I can be confident will be useful and not have a chance of giving me misinformation. And as Raja pointed out, the Aida readings are accurate on this board (he's tested himself with a multimeter) which correspond with both HWinfo and AIsuite on my system.

Would have though load would be a more desired reading.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What clockspeed did you run the tests at?


Post above yours, 4.7GHz.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Not sure if its directed to me but here am I/we obsessed about it? I'm just giving readings from what my multimeter is telling me, people asked what vcore readings I'm getting with different LLC levels and I'm providing D:


A DMM is not suitable to determine how much better one LLC level is than another in real-time when it comes to the true definition of overshoot and Vdroop. It is suitable to show settled "average" voltages, but not real-time effect of load transients. Only a suitably spec'd scope has sufficient resolution for this type of stuff.


----------



## nasuellia

I just did a test run with RealBench instead of Prime95:
Easily finished a 2h test @100x45 @1.352V (reading from HwInfo).
Same settings, Prime 95 crashes (stopped working error) after a few minutes.

I wish more people did this kind of comparison, regardless of the diatribe about how Prime95 does or doesn't reflect true stability (whatever that means).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A DMM is not suitable to determine how much better one LLC level is than another in real-time when it comes to the true definition of overshoot and Vdroop. It is suitable to show settled "average" voltages, but not real-time effect of load transients. Only a suitably spec'd scope has sufficient resolution for this type of stuff.


Sure, but that's what we get from software as well, and a good DMM is at least more accurate than that. Clearly it's not the best solution, but short of a more expensive and complicated alternative it does the job (gives us a ballpark figure). I doubt most of us need to go much deeper than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I just did a test run with RealBench instead of Prime95:
> Easily finished a 2h test @100x45 @1.352V (reading from HwInfo).
> Same settings, Prime 95 crashes (stopped working error) after a few minutes.
> 
> I wish more people did this kind of comparison, regardless of the diatribe about how Prime95 does or doesn't reflect true stability (whatever that means).


Not sure what you're talking about. This thread is _filled_ with such comparisons. It's also been discussed and debated to death and back. This isn't anything new; we know that there are huge variations in results between different tests at the same overclock. What do you expect from such vastly different tests? One is like going to the gym after a run, and the other is like competing in a triathlon.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Sure, but that's what we get from software as well, and a good DMM is at least more accurate than that. Clearly it's not the best solution, but short of a more expensive and complicated alternative it does the job (gives us a ballpark figure). I doubt most of us need to go much deeper than that.


What people need to understand is the limitations of the devices they are using and the conclusions they can draw from the readings. Transient Vdroop and overshoot events cannot be seen with a DMM.


----------



## Deders

I think the case for different stress tests is they stress different parts of the CPU, any individual CPU is going to have different weaknesses so there is no stress test that is best for everyone.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What people need to understand is the limitations of the devices they are using and the conclusions they can draw from the readings. Transient Vdroop and overshoot events cannot be seen with a DMM.


True, but that's beyond the scope of what most of us want to know, which is namely "how much higher or lower will my Vcore hover at a given setting compared to what I specified". It'd be nice to know the _exact_ details of such transient events, but frankly even using a DMM is overkill for most people let alone going even further.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A DMM is not suitable to determine how much better one LLC level is than another in real-time when it comes to the true definition of overshoot and Vdroop. It is suitable to show settled "average" voltages, but not real-time effect of load transients. Only a suitably spec'd scope has sufficient resolution for this type of stuff.


True, but isnt it good to verify not only whether the software is reporting correctly (which was not the case at all for me) but also that the average voltage being sent on a specific level of LLC is not far exceeding what it should be and is actually doing what the software says? Personally I am very glad I tested my board. Aida, HWInfo, and CPUZ all reported vcore dropping under load while using LLC lvl 2 on my sucky AS Rock board. However using a multimeter it showed the voltage actually was rising under load, all the way up to 1.53v, opposite of what software was reporting. Not saying every board is like this, but the bottom 3 levels of LLC work correctly and behave as expected and set various different levels of LLC consistent with both software readings and a multimeter, but as soon as I get up to the 4th step the LLC goes insane and starts boosting voltages by .05v from where I have vcore set at. Maybe not everyone care to know whether the bios is setting things properly, but I like to know that everything is set how I told it to be.

Really I think we are just using differing definitions of "overshoot". It seems like you are talking about the voltage wave form in real time as it moves with transients during load. Most other people here are meaning that they set a certain vcore, and when using LLC lvl6 on the ASUS boards the voltage instead settles at a higher average than was vcore was set at by about .03v. Engineer definition vs layman definition.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> True, but that's beyond the scope of what most of us want to know, which is namely "how much higher or lower will my Vcore hover at a given setting". It'd be nice to know the _exact_ details of such transient events, but frankly even using a DMM is overkill for most people let alone going that step further.


Let me clarify this so there is no confusion. I'm not debating what people need to see and what they don't. My point is centred on misinterpreting what is being seen.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Really I think we are just using differing definitions of "overshoot". It seems like you are talking about the voltage wave form in real time as it moves with transients during load. Most other people here are meaning that they set a certain vcore, and when using LLC lvl6 on the ASUS boards the voltage instead settles at a higher average than was vcore was set at by about .03v. Engineer definition vs layman definition.


Hello

There is only one definition for overshoot and other related terms. And frankly anyone concerned with a difference of a couple of millivolts should be capable of using these terms correctly. As well as using instrumentation that can accurately measure at these levels.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is only one definition for overshoot and other related terms. And frankly anyone concerned with a difference of a couple of millivolts should be capable of using these terms correctly. As well as using instrumentation that can accurately measure at these levels.


Edited for corrections to voltage adjustments
You do know that the difference between stable and not is often only 10mv right? And people change their voltage by 10-20mv as they overclock? People don't care about a handful of mv in normal electrical stuff, but people do care about it when talking about a CPU's voltage. Otherwise we should really all just set our voltages to 1.5 and not care about it ever again since really that is only raising it a handful of mv so whatever right? Who cares that it raises the temps 4-5C, its no big deal, doesnt matter to anything.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I mean if I'm going to get a multimeter i'm going to have to get one I can be confident will be useful and not have a chance of giving me misinformation. And as Raja pointed out, the Aida readings are accurate on this board (he's tested himself with a multimeter) which correspond with both HWinfo and AIsuite on my system.
> 
> Would have though load would be a more desired reading.


At least from my readings, the dmm volt value corresponded to the value of what hwmoniter/cpuz/aida64 were showing me but the dmm was giving me a non rounded value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A DMM is not suitable to determine how much better one LLC level is than another in real-time when it comes to the true definition of overshoot and Vdroop. It is suitable to show settled "average" voltages, but not real-time effect of load transients. Only a suitably spec'd scope has sufficient resolution for this type of stuff.


Fair enough


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> You can get a decent one for less than $50, providing you are okay with being off by a few percentage points. It'd still be more accurate than software imo. True RMS variants start around $100 as well if I'm not mistaken. $500 definitely isn't necessary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Values being displayed with the inputs floating does not indicate a fault or accuracy issue. Also where and how B+ and ground are sourced from is as important as the accuracy of the meter if not more so.


Can either of you recommend me a few? I'm in the UK if that makes any difference.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why are you reading VID, you should be reading Vcore under HWinfo.


http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e6017880_Untitled.png

the thing is, my vcore doesn't budge, regardless of load. that is the same vcore which you have

http://i.imgur.com/9h2Y9nF.png

with all c-states enabled

what a pickle, i'll be messing around in the BIOS now to see if i can figure it out


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You do know that the difference between stable and not is often only 1mv right? And people change their voltage by only a few millivolts as they overclock? People dont care about a few mv in normal electrical stuff, but people do care about it when talking about a CPU's voltage. Otherwise we should really all just set our voltages to 1.5 and not care about it ever again since really that is only raising it a handful of mv so whatever right? Who cares that a couple mv raises the temps 4-5C, its no big deal, doesnt matter to anything.


Hello

I'm not sure who would be setting just a few millivolts. Last I check on ASUS boards the minimum granularity is 5 millivolts. I would be pleasantly surprised if most posting in this thread have the necessary equipment to accurate measure at this level of voltage so this is a non-issue anyway.


----------



## llantant

I've found out what was causing it!

I disabled CPU SVID support because it said in bios to disable for overclocking. I put it back on auto and it works!


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> Not sure what you're talking about. This thread is _filled_ with such comparisons.


Red the whole 120 pages. Participated in the last 40. I did not see a single head to head comparison between stress tests (I mean "I ran one first with the result X and the other after that with the result Y, same settings"). Find me a few and I'll thank you (and discover I'm ******ed)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> One is like going to the gym after a run, and the other is like competing in a triathlon.


Actually: some people here argued that Prime is gym and Realbench is triathlon. Some others argued the exact opposite.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure who would be setting just a few millivolts. Last I check on ASUS boards the minimum granularity is 5 millivolts. I would be pleasantly surprised if most posting in this thread have the necessary equipment to accurate measure at this level of voltage so this is a non-issue anyway.


Your right, I was mistaken about what you and Raja started referring too. Everyone was talking about 20, 30, 40+ mv errors in voltage before you two started only referencing 2,3,4, etc mv errors.

Seems the people "in the know" think real readings should never be done and software should always be trusted. I must not be that smart because I actually care when my software reports 1.425v and real life actually has 1.53v being sent. Ill stop quibbling about such errors in voltage that apparently don't matter


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Red the whole 120 pages. Participated in the last 40. I did not see a single head to head comparison between stress tests (I mean "I ran one first with the result X and the other after that with the result Y, same settings"). Find me a few and I'll thank you (and discover I'm ******ed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually: some people here argued that Prime is gym and Realbench is triathlon. Some others argued the exact opposite.


I mentioned before a few posts back but i mght have been overlooked, Different stress tests will stress different components. and individual CPU's will have different weaknesses in the silicon

With X264 the cache is a weak point, the latest version of prime uses FMA3 heavily although I believe you can edit a file to tell it which extensions to use. If you really want to be thorough you'd probably want to test each of these extensions individually or weaknesses might show up later. Just bear in mind that Prime will use extra voltage han usual and the loads won't be representative of everyday use.


----------



## shredzy

Well the new bios update (0802) fixed my c-states not working with adaptive voltage when I have my XMP profile on...weird. Enabled c-states, put the c-state package limit to C8 and now I can see my vcore dropping as low as 0.016V (not sure if its accurate...could use my multimeter but the vcore fluctuates to much).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Actually: some people here argued that Prime is gym and Realbench is triathlon. Some others argued the exact opposite.


This is why I've always been an advocate for a range of tests, rather than any one in particular. I'm partial to a few, but I still prefer to run as many as I can (when it makes sense at least). I just flatly stay away from ones that stress unrealistic conditions. I'm fine with testing above normal conditions, but why should I prepare for something that's _never_ going to happen? Daily usage varies greatly between users anyway, so there is never going to be a single best test for _everyone_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Seems the people "in the know" think real readings should never be done and software should always be trusted. I must not be that smart because I actually care when my software reports 1.425v and real life actually has 1.53v being sent. Ill stop quibbling about such errors in voltage that apparently don't matter


I have very little trust in software, especially when it comes to hardware monitoring.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Your right, I was mistaken about what you and Raja started referring too. Everyone was talking about 20, 30, 40+ mv errors in voltage before you two started only referencing 2,3,4, etc mv errors.
> 
> Seems the people "in the know" think real readings should never be done and software should always be trusted. I must not be that smart because I actually care when my software reports 1.425v and real life actually has 1.53v being sent. Ill stop quibbling about such errors in voltage that apparently don't matter


Hello

Editing your posts after the fact does not change what you originally wrote as I quoted above regarding sub-10 millivolt readings. Also others have been discussing single digit millivolt difference as quoted below. The EX430 DMM is what you are using for your claimed measurements correct? This is what I remember you had previously posted and included a link to at Amazon. Using your above stated measured value of 1.53V and the spec'd accuracy of the EX430 the margin of measured error +/- 0.00965V. Based on this you do not have the capability of citing any accuracy closer than 19 millivolts absolute. In the grand scheme of things not very accurate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @EniGma1987
> 
> Out of curiosity I got myself a multimeter today to test the vcore with my Level 5 LLC.
> 
> With 1.370v set in bios at idle my multimeter was reading 1.387~ and load 1.385~ so no crazy voltage overshooting, values were fairly dead on with idle/load except idle was *slighty 2mv higher*. Interesting though because this is with 1.370v set as manual voltage, so Level 5 LLC slighty puts it over that (15-17~mV).


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well the new bios update (0802) fixed my c-states not working with adaptive voltage when I have my XMP profile on...weird. Enabled c-states, put the c-state package limit to C8 and now I can see my vcore dropping as low as 0.016V (not sure if its accurate...could use my multimeter but the vcore fluctuates to much).


Mine reads around 0.8v when idle.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Editing your posts after the fact does not change what you originally wrote as I quoted above regarding sub-10 millivolt readings. Also others have been discussing single digit millivolt difference as quoted below. The EX430 DMM is what you are using for your claimed measurements correct? This is what I remember you had previously posted and included a link to at Amazon. Using your above stated measured value of 1.53V and the spec'd accuracy of the EX430 the margin of measured error +/- 0.0123V. Based on this you do not have the capability of citing any accuracy closer than 25 millivolts absolute. In the grand scheme of things not very accurate.


You sure your math is right? The multimeter is accurate to 0.005v, or 5mv for my voltage (sorry, had to edit because Praz is too dumb to take thing in context). You are also misquoting shredzy to try and prove your right.
But whatever. I know the accuracy of the multimeter, and I know software is saying voltage is dropping while multimeter says voltage is rising. I really don't want to argue with someone who only cares about trying to find any obscure little piece of info to try and make themselves right when all we are talking about is whether certain levels of load-line calibration are boosting voltages past the vcore setting.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The EX430 DMM is what you are using for your claimed measurements correct? This is what I remember you had previously posted and included a link to at Amazon. Using your above stated measured value of 1.53V and the spec'd accuracy of the EX430 the margin of measured error +/- 0.0123V.


I don't own that model, but isn't that one DC accurate to 0.3%?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Mine reads around 0.8v when idle.


My idle was higher when I left my c-states on auto, same with the package limit. I set them off auto to enable and set my package state limit to C8 (default is auto) and its dropping much lower now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I don't own that model, but isn't that one accurate to 0.3%?


Hello

+/- 0.5% plus two significant digits. I did edit the absolute error to reflect the actual value.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I see...IMO it is better to stay if the system is tested to be stable. Personally I dont want to spend too much time to try different oveclocking parameters and compare different BIOS, it's quite tiring I think. Especially facing BSOD in new BIOS version when the old one is stablised is very disappointing...


I always tend to stay with a BIOS unless I'm having issues, but as an early-adopter there tends to be more parameters to contend with. It may be worth the trouble if you want to avoid future issues that may not even be related to your OC. However, it might be a good idea to wait for the dust to settle a bit. I'm sure there will be more BIOS updates, so maybe wait 3-6 months and then update and try OCing from scratch again. Perhaps you will feel more motivated by then.

Personally, I like the OC process! It can be frustrating, but also very rewarding if you see and learn what all the settings can do. I find all this "set vcore, multi, and rest on auto" talk to be rather lazy/boring. I find it comical to see someone with a high-end mobo with all settings on auto...I mean, what's the point then? I like to learn and try out all the settings! Some might end up on auto, but not for lack of trying! And sometimes a certain setting will open up other settings. You have to really poke around in there, and do a lot of research to see what is possible.

Did you load an OC profile created while on previous BIOS? I know this can cause issues sometimes. Best to write them down and re-apply them manually once in the newer BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Fact is: it doesn't behave like regular LLC, at least not as I experienced LLC on previous platforms.
> 
> I always saw my old P67 Sabertooth's LLC giving a vcore boost solely during load, in order to ensure the vdroop wasn't as high.
> 
> This board's "voltage compensation" instead, gives a voltage boost all the time. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me, it looks equivalent to just set a higher vcore to begin with.....


I have seen and read about some quirks when switching from manual to adaptive voltage in BIOS. Might want to try resetting BIOS to defaults, save, exit, and then go to BIOS again and re-enter your settings manually except change to manual voltage this time. Might help...no guarantees.

Higher vcore at idle will do almost nothing as far as degradation (electromigration), and will save very little power. Wattage is what causes degradation and that is voltage X current. Very little current at idle. To mitigate degradation you need your loaded vcore to be lower and not run CPU at 100% all the time (Folding, etc). I used to be all about a speed-step OC, but have a different view now. But who knows, I might change my mind again at some point in the future. Currently, I think the slight delay that can occur when going from low-power to high-power states is more noticeable than the minor power savings. And with the SSD boot times we have now, I tend to just shut the PC down when not needed as this saves way more power, and obviously, there is no electromigration happening in this state.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> Agreed, I set Voltage adjustment to Override mode and manually set a Vcore of 1.45v with Vdroop Comp set to 100% however *my voltage is hovering around the 1.44v mark at all times*, I've yet to see it go into the 1.45v range despite it being a firm override and not an offset.
> 
> I've also discovered my board really hates OCing with XMP enabled. I manually set my Memory Clock and Timings and I've gotten much further along than I ever did with XMP enabled.


Sounds like LLC is working to me. Vdroop is idle vcore to loaded vcore delta. The difference between vcore BIOS setting and software read vcore values is not Vdroop and is really of no consequence; just adapt as needed. If you always hook on your golf swing then just turn your body a few degrees before you hit the ball!

I like to think of the voltage values in BIOS as more like + - options. The vcore number shown in BIOS setting is just a label representing some arbitrary adjustments to internal resistance, etc. Just look at idle and loaded vcore in software (and DMM if possible) and add or reduce BIOS setting vcore as needed.

XMP is another "auto-OC" option. It is good for getting a baseline, but typically requires some adjustment...especially if you are also OCing the CPU frequency. With so much of the system in the CPU die now the heat and "noise" from one sub-component can greatly affect the others. Ex: Get your core frequency stable, and then OC the RAM/Mem-controller...now core is no longer stable at those settings. Increase vcore to stablize core and now RAM/Mem-controller is unstable again. A very fine balancing act, and why there is an art to OCing.

XMP has never been 100% stable on any rig I've touched. The real fun comes in tweaking out all those timings manually! I typically end up with higher speed and/or tighter timings than XMP settings. RAM tweaking past a certain point doesn't do much for actual performance (only benchmarks), but I still find it quite fun in the challenge it presents.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You sure your math is right? The multimeter is accurate to 0.005v, or 5mv.


Hello

I'm not sure how you arrived at that specification. All DMMs state accuracy as a percentage plus x number of least significant digits as does the manual screenshot I posted. To state a single flat accuracy limit across all voltage levels is absurd. This does lend clarity as to why measurements are being stated that fall outside of the accuracy of the equipment being used to perform the measurements.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure how you arrived at that specification. All DMMs state accuracy as a percentage plus x number of least significant digits as does the manual screenshot I posted. To state a single flat accuracy limit across all voltage levels is absurd. This does lend clarity as to why measurements are being stated that fall outside of the accuracy of the equipment being used to perform the measurements.


That is the accuracy for the voltage I am at... That is why it is not a percentage. The post I was quoting of yours specifically mentioned a voltage to base measurements from and where you stated an exact voltage as the error margin (a stupidly far off error margin I might add). Yet when I do the same thing it is somehow completely absurd? Stop trying to take things completely out of context and twist them to mean some crazy thing that fits your agenda


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You sure your math is right? The multimeter is accurate to 0.005v, or 5mv for my voltage (sorry, had to edit because Praz is too dumb to take thing in context). You are also misquoting shredzy to try and prove your right.
> But whatever. I know the accuracy of the multimeter, and I know software is saying voltage is dropping while multimeter says voltage is rising. I really don't want to argue with someone who only cares about trying to find any obscure little piece of info to try and make themselves right when all we are talking about is whether certain levels of load-line calibration are boosting voltages past the vcore setting.


Hello

Using the stated accuracy of your DMM and the 0.005V accuracy you are claiming you would need to be measuring approximately 0.600V. If so your claims are valid for the measurement. If not than the edited post (once again) below is more like the pot calling the kettle black isn't it. Not to mention when one drags a discussion to this level they are showing they are out of their depth both intellectually and knowledge wise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That is the accuracy for the voltage I am at... That is why it is not a percentage. The post I was quoting of yours specifically mentioned a voltage to base measurements from and where you stated an exact voltage as the error margin (a stupidly far off error margin I might add). Yet when I do the same thing it is somehow completely absurd? Stop trying to take things completely out of context and twist them to mean some crazy thing that fits your agenda


----------



## EniGma1987

EDIT: Nevermind, don't want to keep this thread derailed for any longer.


----------



## Alerean

I'm going to try and borrow my mates Fluke 87 when I do my testing; it doesn't get much more accurate than that. There should be no doubting the accuracy of _that_ DMM.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> My idle was higher when I left my c-states on auto, same with the package limit. I set them off auto to enable and set my package state limit to C8 (default is auto) and its dropping much lower now.


Using a higher cache multiplier increases the idle volts when using adaptive.

If I increase cache multiplier on my 6600k, from 39x to 42x vcore goes from 0.800v to 1.68v at idle.

I'll try your suggestion, I'm thinking now that because I have the min and max cache set to 42x it never decreases and makes the idle vcore higher. I will try changing he min cache multiplier to auto and see what that does.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Mine reads around 0.8v when idle.


Are you running adaptive vcore? And is your cache multiplier at stock.

If I change my cache multiplier from stock and raise it higher it also increases my idle vcore.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm going to try and borrow my mates Fluke 87 when I do my testing; it doesn't get much more accurate than that. There should be no doubting the accuracy of _that_ DMM.


Taking my Fluke 87 home from work to measure as well.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Taking my Fluke 87 home from work to measure as well.


Just remember to share the results







. What board do you have?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm going to try and borrow my mates Fluke 87 when I do my testing; it doesn't get much more accurate than that. There should be no doubting the accuracy of _that_ DMM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Taking my Fluke 87 home from work to measure as well.


That's what I'm tallkin about!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Are you running adaptive vcore? And is your cache multiplier at stock.
> 
> If I change my cache multiplier from stock and raise it higher it also increases my idle vcore.


Interesting observation . My cache is at stock though.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That's what I'm tallkin about!
> Interesting observation . My cache is at stock though.


Explains ehy mine is over .800v tho. I am going to mess with the min multiplier when I get back tho and see if it has an effect. I'll report back.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Using a higher cache multiplier increases the idle volts when using adaptive.
> 
> If I increase cache multiplier on my 6600k, from 39x to 42x vcore goes from 0.800v to 1.68v at idle.
> 
> I'll try your suggestion, I'm thinking now that because I have the min and max cache set to 42x it never decreases and makes the idle vcore higher. I will try changing he min cache multiplier to auto and see what that does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Are you running adaptive vcore? And is your cache multiplier at stock.
> 
> If I change my cache multiplier from stock and raise it higher it also increases my idle vcore.


I'm thinking that if c-states are on auto it will automatically disable certain c-states when OC is applied as it is typically more stable like this per BIOS comments. Had setting c-states to enabled helped force lower idle voltage?

I also like your theory about min cache speed. If it's locked then voltage can't be reduced while maintaining those speeds. And vcore/vcache are tied. Did auto min cache speed help?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I'm thinking that if c-states are on auto it will automatically disable certain c-states when OC is applied as it is typically more stable like this per BIOS comments. Had setting c-states to enabled helped force lower idle voltage?
> 
> I also like your theory about min cache speed. If it's locked then voltage can't be reduced while maintaining those speeds. And vcore/vcache are tied. Did auto min cache speed help?


On train home from work will let you know in about 1.5 hours


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm going to try and borrow my mates Fluke 87 when I do my testing; it doesn't get much more accurate than that. There should be no doubting the accuracy of _that_ DMM.


Hello

Compared to the previously discussed DMM the 87 is both more accurate and suitable for reading voltage to 3 decimal places (No rounding errors). The most accurate readings will be at the backside of the CPU socket. The further up the power plane the more chance of inaccurate readings.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Compared to the previously discussed DMM the 87 is both more accurate and suitable for reading voltage to 3 decimal places (No rounding errors). The most accurate readings will be at the backside of the CPU socket. The further up the power plane the more chance of inaccurate readings.


Yeah it'd be pretty spot on. And thanks, I didn't know that. Is there always a difference when testing from the back of the CPU socket, or is it more just to eliminate one more variable?


----------



## Strife21

So i switched my minimum cache multiplier to auto and left the max on 42 for my 6600k and it reduced my idle vcore from 1.168v to .800v. This is with all the c-stats and stuff on the default auto settings in the Asus Maximus UEFI.

Furthermore after I did that I also changed all of the speedstep and c-state functions in the UEFI to enabled rather then auto and "package c-state limit" to "c8" and it then decreases my idle temps to between 0.016v - 0.096v. Credit to Shredzy on this one.

I will test for stability tonight with all the c-state stuff enabled.


----------



## mandrix

Username: mandrix
CPU Model: 6770K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 800-4100 (Auto)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.168v
Vcore: 1.360
Cooling Solution: water
Stability Test: P95-small fft's + others, x264 4 hours.
Batch Number: Malaysia- L518C40.
Ram Speed: 2666 15-15-35 CR1 (manual)(4x4GB)
Ram Voltage: 1.2
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 4
Misc Comments: Vcore set for Adaptive / C States active

I seem to be able to do 4.7 easy enough (but at / over 1.4v) if the RAM isn't OC'd. I will play with it more later and see if tweaking VCCIO/ SA will help the RAM OC @ 4.7.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So i switched my minimum cache multiplier to auto and left the max on 42 for my 6600k and it reduced my idle vcore from 1.168v to .800v. This is with all the c-stats and stuff on the default auto settings in the Asus Maximus UEFI.
> 
> Furthermore after I did that I also changed all of the speedstep and c-state functions in the UEFI to enabled rather then auto and "package c-state limit" to "c8" and it then decreases my idle temps to between 0.016v - 0.096v. Credit to Shredzy on this one.
> 
> I will test for stability tonight with all the c-state stuff enabled.


Nice









I've set my min/max cache manually to 41x and cstates/eist are working, can see my cache dropping to 800mhz at idle as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Using a higher cache multiplier increases the idle volts when using adaptive.
> 
> If I increase cache multiplier on my 6600k, from 39x to 42x vcore goes from 0.800v to 1.68v at idle.
> 
> I'll try your suggestion, I'm thinking now that because I have the min and max cache set to 42x it never decreases and makes the idle vcore higher. I will try changing he min cache multiplier to auto and see what that does.


Not sure if that's a thing, I believe I had 47/47 and the voltage was so long in some parts, HWinfo detected 0.00v. C8 is already very low power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I've found out what was causing it!
> 
> I disabled CPU SVID support because it said in bios to disable for overclocking. I put it back on auto and it works!


Wait, so your bios was reading differently from what you typed in by quite a bit until you set it to auto?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Username: mandrix
> CPU Model: 6770K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 800-4100 (Auto)
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.168v
> Vcore: 1.360
> Cooling Solution: water
> Stability Test: P95-small fft's + others, x264 4 hours.
> Batch Number: Malaysia- L518C40.
> Ram Speed: 2666 15-15-35 CR1 (manual)(4x4GB)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc Comments: Vcore set for Adaptive / C States active
> 
> I seem to be able to do 4.7 easy enough (but at / over 1.4v) if the RAM isn't OC'd. I will play with it more later and see if tweaking VCCIO/ SA will help the RAM OC @ 4.7.
> Will chart soon.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've set my min/max cache manually to 41x and cstates/eist are working, can see my cache dropping to 800mhz at idle as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what there is to gain from lowering clockspeed.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e6/e6017880_Untitled.png
> 
> the thing is, my vcore doesn't budge, regardless of load. that is the same vcore which you have
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/9h2Y9nF.png
> 
> with all c-states enabled
> 
> what a pickle, i'll be messing around in the BIOS now to see if i can figure it out
> Ok, keep me posted!
> 
> I don't know why you guys are still discussing stress tests when none of you bother to test it for yourselves. All you're going to end up doing is repeat the same old thing based on the same info you've had since your first post about the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not sure if that's a thing, I believe I had 47/47 and the voltage was so long in some parts, HWinfo detected 0.00v. C8 is already very low power.
> Wait, so your bios was reading differently from what you typed in by quite a bit until you set it to auto?


What do you mean by lowering the clockspeed? Talking about eist or having a lower cache then your core clockspeed?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> What do you mean by lowering the clockspeed? Talking about eist or having a lower cache then your core clockspeed?


EIST.

Power savings from lowering voltage on idle, but what is there to gain from lowering the clockspeed?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> EIST.
> 
> Power savings from lowering voltage on idle, but what is there to gain from lowering the clockspeed?


Not sure actually! Ive always had eist enabled with speedstep and its given me no problems.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Not sure actually! Ive always had eist enabled with speedstep and its given me no problems.


I don't think I've ever had SpeedStep enabled on _any_ of my machines. It's not even conscious, I've just never bothered leaving the "High performance" power preset.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys.

I don't remember who linked this from http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/:



But if you look at the voltage, the idle vcore is still all about the same. This is why the guy is detecting no improvement. The guy had downclocked core clock on idle, but that doesn't do anything.

Look at my result:



This includes C states to level 8. The idle voltage was under 0.3v. There is a power decrease from full system draw. Computers can be idle for a very long time, because some people don't turn it off or set it on standby when not using it, so that 35w might actually save quite a bit of power.

My test on the other hand was done without core clock change on idle, just C states.

To have the low Cstates on idle but still have the high voltage on load, use adaptive voltage. Manual voltage will deny the C states. (Experience on Asus z170 Hero)

My little chart there has three tests: Idle, Stockfish (representing a heavy CPU load under normal use), and Prime95 at 8k (representing close to max stress testing).

Having said all that, I still personally want to use manual to be ballin'.


----------



## Strife21

So i put the minimum and maximum cache multiplier back to 42x and with c8 enabled it still drops down to between .016v - .096v vcore at idle.

My question then is, is it okay to have my cache running at 4200mhz all the time since it will sometimes be higher then the non-turbo performance of the processor? Just curious.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So i put the minimum and maximum cache multiplier back to 42x and with c8 enabled it still drops down to between .016v - .096v vcore at idle.
> 
> My question then is, is it okay to have my cache running at 4200mhz all the time since it will sometimes be higher then the non-turbo performance of the processor? Just curious.


I don't think there's a problem.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guys.
> 
> Look at my result:
> 
> 
> This includes C states to level 8. The idle voltage was under 0.3v. There is a power decrease from full system draw. Computers can be idle for a very long time, because some people don't turn it off or set it on standby when not using it, so that 35w might actually save quite a bit of power.
> 
> My test on the other hand was done without core clock change on idle, just C states.
> 
> To have the low Cstates on idle but still have the high voltage on load, use adaptive voltage. Manual voltage will deny the C states. (Experience on Asus z170 Hero)
> 
> My little chart there has three tests: Idle, Stockfish (representing a heavy CPU load under normal use), and Prime95 at 8k (representing close to max stress testing).


Interesting. I'm actually surprised there's not _more_ of a difference in power draw, considering the voltage difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Interesting. I'm actually surprised there's not more of a difference in power draw, considering the voltage difference.


My guess is that Skylake is much more efficient than the processors in the past, the more in the past you go the better it looks. So, power wise it's actually very good. But, we don't really notice the trend because we've all only been looking at temperature, not power usage. And the temperature seems to have gone up and down a little in some parts in the past, so it felt like the power draw was probably a similar situation as well?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Having said all that, I still personally want to use manual to be ballin'.


Yeah, pretty much sums up my thoughts as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My guess is that Skylake is much more efficient than the processors in the past, the more in the past you go the better it looks. So, power wise it's actually very good. But, we don't really notice the trend because we've all only been looking at temperature, not power usage. And the temperature seems to have gone up and down a little in some parts in the past, so it felt like the power draw was probably a similar situation as well?


It's a more subtle trend than what we've seen with GPU's. Maxwell was such a huge jump in efficiency that it couldn't be ignored. Pretty much everything with regards to recent CPU's has been incremental.


----------



## shredzy

When I turned on my c-states with adaptive vcore my cpu idle wattage was much lower then without cstates, was seeing around 15watts from what I remember compared to 30+watts (dont take my word, wont be able to recheck till sunday). Using hwmonitor btw.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> When I turned on my c-states with adaptive vcore my cpu idle wattage was much lower then without cstates, was seeing around 15watts from what I remember compared to 30+watts (dont take my word, wont be able to recheck till sunday). Using hwmonitor btw.


Back in the Haswell thread, there were some doubts brought up about software monitoring of the power usage of the CPU. I don't know if it's valid or not. Hwinfo at least seems to be pretty accurate for other things, for example the Vcore... so I think there's that?

I measured total system power draw through kill-a-watt instead of using software (to restate what I said this morning).


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Back in the Haswell thread, there were some doubts brought up about software monitoring of the power usage of the CPU. I don't know if it's valid or not. Hwinfo at least seems to be pretty accurate for other things, for example the Vcore... so I think there's that?
> 
> I measured total system power draw through kill-a-watt instead of using software (to restate what I said this morning).


Yea true, I got those readings through hwmonitor under power -> package. Under load it shows around 100+watts, cant give you my exact readings right now









Edit: as you said though, not sure how much you can trust them for accuracy.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Just remember to share the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What board do you have?


In bio. Unfortunately I couldn't find a proper test point. I probed around and found a couple 5V and a couple 12V, but no Vcore.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> In bio. Unfortunately I couldn't find a proper test point. I probed around and found a couple 5V and a couple 12V, but no Vcore.


Does your case have a decent CPU cutout? You should be able to measure it from the back easily enough. Apparently the readout is more accurate there as well.


----------



## smonkie

I have selected manual voltage in BIOS (1.335), but HWinfo shows a maximum of 1.405V when I'm playing (Witcher 3), and a minimum of 0.8 in idle. CPUZ shows 1.328-1.344 instead, whether in idle or load. Which one should I trust? I wouldn't feel comfortable with 1.405 voltage.









And if 1.405 is in fact the maximum vcore, why the heck is it raising that much from my manual voltage input?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have selected manual voltage in BIOS (1.335), but HWinfo shows a maximum of 1.405V when I'm playing (Witcher 3), and a minimum of 0.8 in idle. CPUZ shows 1.328-1.344 instead, whether in idle or load. Which one should I trust? I wouldn't feel comfortable with 1.405 voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if 1.405 is in fact the maximum vcore, why the heck is it raising that much from my manual voltage input?


What LLC have you set?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> What LLC have you set?


Oops, forget about that. I was reading VID, not Vcore. HWInfo shows in fact a maximum Vcore of 1.344V, exactly the same as CPU-Z. I guess both are right after all.









Max temp of 72º in one core playing a great battle sequence in Witcher with lots of characters on screen. Not bad for 4700 on air. ^^


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Oops, forget about that. I was reading VID, not Vcore. HWInfo shows in fact a maximum Vcore of 1.344V, exactly the same as CPU-Z. I guess both are right after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp of 72º in one core playing a great battle sequence in Witcher with lots of characters on screen. Not bad for 4700 on air. ^^


Martin should move the Vcore reading up top instead of VID, confuses a lot of people.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Martin should move the Vcore reading up top instead of VID, confuses a lot of people.


You can configure what's shown, and I think the order although I've never bothered with that, which is what I tend to do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> You can configure what's shown, and I think the order although I've never bothered with that, which is what I tend to do.


Anybody that would do that would already know to look for the vcore reading instead.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody that would do that would already know to look for the vcore reading instead.


I suppose so. Clearing the stuff I don't need is the first thing I do, before even bothering to look at the layout; I just can't stand cluttered information.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> In bio. Unfortunately I couldn't find a proper test point. I probed around and found a couple 5V and a couple 12V, but no Vcore.


This guy gives you a good idea where to measure https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Db3nyNS-PyDU&q=how%20to%20read%20vcore%20with%20volt%20meter&ved=0CBoQtwIwAGoVChMI3JS1psrrxwIVQ-SmCh3NEg7I&usg=AFQjCNFJ1dWL03SuPdNSQL-yazkFt2mMCQ&sig2=YdjUOKyOR3LnUieNWEdDnQ

Gotta have access to the back of your motherboard of course.

Edit: sorry about weird link, on phone.


----------



## mechwarrior

@nasuellia
Thanks for the info.
The Asus boards don't have dual m2 ports.
Been reading about the asrock extreme 7+ board reviews look good.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Interesting. I'm actually surprised there's not _more_ of a difference in power draw, considering the voltage difference.


That's total system draw from the wall including PSU inefficiency, mobo, RAM, SSD, etc. Subtract those items out and the wattage difference for just the CPU is significant imo. But, perhaps some of those other components also have some power saving features coming into play.

Still, I was quite surprised by Darkwizzie's graph. Good job, Darkwizzie, on not drinking the kool-aid in that article and doing your own testing! I was gulping it down! Lol!


----------



## BoredErica

My chip is prime stable at 4.7 but not at 4.8. Just about x264 stable in the 4.84-4.85 stretch. I'm not going to go above 1.4v just to see when 4.8 is Prime stable. 4.9 at the same voltage crashes in less than 5 minutes on x264 but still allowed me to run around in Oblivion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> That's total system draw from the wall including PSU inefficiency, mobo, RAM, SSD, etc. Subtract those items out and the wattage difference for just the CPU is significant imo. But, perhaps some of those other components also have some power saving features coming into play.
> 
> Still, I was quite surprised by Darkwizzie's graph. Good job, Darkwizzie, on not drinking the kool-aid in that article and doing your own testing! I was gulping it down! Lol!


Oh yea, should note more carefully in the chart. My PSU is an EVGA Supernova P2, so it's platinum rated. However, it's also 1000w so it's not as efficient at such low power loads.

And thanks.


----------



## Abovethelaw

What kind of core temps are you guys getting with 1.4V? I'm pretty disappointed with my H240-X. I've reseated it 3 times trying different thermal paste spreading methods (dot, line, manual spreading) and switched between push and pull, and I'm still hit 75C on Core #1 with 1.328V. I'm well into the 80s with 1.4V.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Username: mandrix
> CPU Model: 6770K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 800-4100 (Auto)
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.168v
> Vcore: 1.360
> Cooling Solution: water
> Stability Test: P95-small fft's + others, x264 4 hours.
> Batch Number: Malaysia- L518C40.
> Ram Speed: 2666 15-15-35 CR1 (manual)(4x4GB)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc Comments: Vcore set for Adaptive / C States active
> 
> I seem to be able to do 4.7 easy enough (but at / over 1.4v) if the RAM isn't OC'd. I will play with it more later and see if tweaking VCCIO/ SA will help the RAM OC @ 4.7.


Ok Mandrix...

It's 6700k not 6770k.  You entered 1.168v and you got 1.36v reading under load? Double check that. It's manual? I think you're reading the UEFI's reading of Vcore. The chart asks for the voltage you typed in. Also, "water" is not descriptive enough for cooling solution. It's also unclear how long P95 was done and what version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dungeonseeker*
> 
> My Gaming M7 does have Vdroop Compensation which I assumed was LLC? It only has 2 options though, Off or 100% (Enthusiast)


Did you finish with the x264?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> What kind of core temps are you guys getting with 1.4V? I'm pretty disappointed with my H240-X. I've reseated it 3 times trying different thermal paste spreading methods (dot, line, manual spreading) and switched between push and pull, and I'm still hit 75C on Core #1 with 1.328V. I'm well into the 80s with 1.4V.


Well, my temps are in the chart so you have my answer already. I'll repeat the caveats: 6600k doesn't have HT and I had mine delidded.

Temperature by itself is meaningless, it depends on what test is being done.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> What kind of core temps are you guys getting with 1.4V? I'm pretty disappointed with my H240-X. I've reseated it 3 times trying different thermal paste spreading methods (dot, line, manual spreading) and switched between push and pull, and I'm still hit 75C on Core #1 with 1.328V. I'm well into the 80s with 1.4V.


Are you experienced in mounting CPU blocks? Do you have a pic after one of your dismounts where you can show us the TIM spread? That may help diagnose if your problem is related to your mount.

Are you sure pump is running full speed? If the pump is plugged into a fan header on mobo make sure that fan's settings in the BIOS is set to full speed all the time.

Is the water/radiator getting warm?

Are the radiator fans on high as well? Have you considered push-pull instead of 1 or the other?

How is the airflow setup in your case?

Worst case, you may just have a large delta between the die and IHS and may want to consider delidding if you are unhappy with your temps. Try the other stuff, first, though.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> This guy gives you a good idea where to measure https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Db3nyNS-PyDU&q=how%20to%20read%20vcore%20with%20volt%20meter&ved=0CBoQtwIwAGoVChMI3JS1psrrxwIVQ-SmCh3NEg7I&usg=AFQjCNFJ1dWL03SuPdNSQL-yazkFt2mMCQ&sig2=YdjUOKyOR3LnUieNWEdDnQ
> 
> Gotta have access to the back of your motherboard of course.
> 
> Edit: sorry about weird link, on phone.


Kind of embarrassed I didn't think of this being an EE myself









Here's what I got -
No load CPU-Z reading is +/- 2mV of actual
Under load:
1.33V bios -> 1.328V CPU-Z, 1.357V measured
1.34V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.368V measured
1.35V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.378V measured
1.36V bios -> 1.36V CPU-Z, 1.388V measured

Now you might say I need to change LLC to match the bios setting. However, an RMS DMM is adding the AC RMS ripple to the DC voltage measurement. So the 1.357V measured for 1.33V bios is DC voltage + RMS(ripple voltage). The set point under load is likely very close to my bios setting. I don't have a scope handy to verify ripple and do the calculation though.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, my temps are in the chart so you have my answer already. I'll repeat the caveats: 6600k doesn't have HT and I had mine delidded.
> 
> Temperature by itself is meaningless, it depends on what test is being done.


I'm doing x264, 16T, abovenormal


----------



## Rikuo

Weird stuff is happening..

So i just got my 6700k in the mail today.

Specs;
6700k
MSI z170 m7
2x 8gb Ripjaw 4 3000mhz @ cl15

So im stable @ 4.8 with 1.416v

Bios is set to 1.40, Drops to 1.416-1.420 at full load.

Temps are bouncing from 50-80c every second

X61 radiator is cool to the touch, block is slightly warm

CAM reads 65c~ steady, Every other program is jumping everywhere.

.025v Vdroop, No LLC settings that i can find


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Are you experienced in mounting CPU blocks? Do you have a pic after one of your dismounts where you can show us the TIM spread? That may help diagnose if your problem is related to your mount.
> 
> Are you sure pump is running full speed? If the pump is plugged into a fan header on mobo make sure that fan's settings in the BIOS is set to full speed all the time.
> 
> Is the water/radiator getting warm?
> 
> Are the radiator fans on high as well? Have you considered push-pull instead of 1 or the other?
> 
> How is the airflow setup in your case?
> 
> Worst case, you may just have a large delta between the die and IHS and may want to consider delidding if you are unhappy with your temps. Try the other stuff, first, though.


I took a picture of the CPU after i removed the block again today. To answer your questions:

1) I'm decently experienced. I'm never owned an AIO before, but I have used an H100 without issue in my previous build.
2) The pump is connected to the CPU fan header along with the fan, but I have them running at full speed.
3) The radiator and air coming through is warm, yes. It's tough for me to gauge if it's "warm enough".
4) I don't think H240-X supports pp.
5) Two intake at the top with the radiator, two GT 120mm intake front, 1 GT 120mm intake bottom, 1GT 120mm exhaust back
6) I won't be unhappy with my temps if they're normal I guess. They just seem high. With as much as I spent on this AIO, I would expect to be able to push 1.45V+ without having dangerous temps, and that's not the case. It also bothers me that Core#1 is constantly 10C above Core #2. Core#0 and Core#3 are usually 2-3C above Core #2.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Weird stuff is happening..
> 
> So i just got my 6700k in the mail today.
> 
> Specs;
> 6700k
> MSI z170 m7
> 2x 8gb Ripjaw 4 3000mhz @ cl15
> 
> So im stable @ 4.8 with 1.416v
> 
> Bios is set to 1.40, Drops to 1.416-1.420 at full load.
> 
> Temps are bouncing from 50-80c every second
> 
> X61 radiator is cool to the touch, block is slightly warm
> 
> CAM reads 65c~ steady, Every other program is jumping everywhere.
> 
> .025v Vdroop, No LLC settings that i can find


About the temperature, I noticed this behavior with Linpack and IBT, and maybe with XTU. What were you testing with?

MSI boards have Vdroop compensation setting, but not sure what exactly that does, will have to probe their support forums.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> About the temperature, I noticed this behavior with Linpack and IBT, and maybe with XTU. What were you testing with?
> MSI boards have Vdroop compensation setting, but not sure what exactly that does, will have to probe their support forums.


Using the current 1.6 bios, I've scoured all the settings. The only setting that is even remotely close to vdroop, is the "Offset voltage Vdroop" Which lets you pick Auto, Or 100%.

Either way it does absolutely nothing lol

I'm using Aida64 atm for stress testing.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Kind of embarrassed I didn't think of this being an EE myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got -
> No load CPU-Z reading is +/- 2mV of actual
> Under load:
> 1.33V bios -> 1.328V CPU-Z, 1.357V measured
> 1.34V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.368V measured
> 1.35V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.378V measured
> 1.36V bios -> 1.36V CPU-Z, 1.388V measured
> 
> Now you might say I need to change LLC to match the bios setting. However, an RMS DMM is adding the AC RMS ripple to the DC voltage measurement. So the 1.357V measured for 1.33V bios is DC voltage + RMS(ripple voltage). The set point under load is likely very close to my bios setting. I don't have a scope handy to verify ripple and do the calculation though.


What LLC were you using for those readings?


----------



## BoredErica

I wish Prime logs when rounding error occurred to the second... I either have to stare at the timer furiously for hours on end, or I can have a 1 minute margin of error for every reading I take for Prime....

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Using the current 1.6 bios, I've scoured all the settings. The only setting that is even remotely close to vdroop, is the "Offset voltage Vdroop" Which lets you pick Auto, Or 100%.
> 
> Either way it does absolutely nothing lol
> 
> I'm using Aida64 atm for stress testing.


Yeah, that's the option I was talking about. It seems far more limited here than with my experience on the z87 G45 Gaming.

What options are ticked for the Aida64 stress? I can check if I get the same thing for you.


----------



## incog

XTU for sure has temperatures bouncing all over the place. Interesting stress test. x264 is a bit warm for me at the moment, however it's hardly hot. Very nice.

So far I'm tweaking my 6600k to run at 4.7 GHz with a Vcore of 1.325V, I also touched VCCIO but I'm not sure what it actually does. However it seems to have helped with stability a bit.

I've passed 1 loop of x264, one of XTU, played some Starcraft 2 with CPU bound settings.

So far, so good. I'll continue tweaking my set up today and then hopefully this evening I can launch an overnight stress test and get this CPU up and running at 4.7 GHz.

Haven't even touched BLCK, memory or anything else yet, quite fun.

Edit: I notice that handbrake isn't in the stress tests of OP, whereas Raja seems to like that one. Any particular reason?

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2327881

^that's for 2013, surely that's out of date? I can't find a more recent download version, hmm.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, that's the option I was talking about. It seems far more limited here than with my experience on the z87 G45 Gaming.
> 
> What options are ticked for the Aida64 stress? I can check if I get the same thing for you.


Just the typical, CPU - FPU - Cache - Memory


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> What LLC were you using for those readings?


Lvl 2


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Lvl 2


Asrock board? Sad I cant compare those numbers with my asus due to different llc levels/settings


----------



## llantant

My second skylarks build. This is my one. May remove the fan from the back as I've got 2 intake and 3 exhaust and it has blue LEDs. Which doesn't go with the red ROG board lol.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> I took a picture of the CPU after i removed the block again today. To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) I'm decently experienced. I'm never owned an AIO before, but I have used an H100 without issue in my previous build.
> 2) The pump is connected to the CPU fan header along with the fan, but I have them running at full speed.
> 3) The radiator and air coming through is warm, yes. It's tough for me to gauge if it's "warm enough".
> 4) I don't think H240-X supports pp.
> 5) Two intake at the top with the radiator, two GT 120mm intake front, 1 GT 120mm intake bottom, 1GT 120mm exhaust back
> 6) I won't be unhappy with my temps if they're normal I guess. They just seem high. With as much as I spent on this AIO, I would expect to be able to push 1.45V+ without having dangerous temps, and that's not the case. It also bothers me that Core#1 is constantly 10C above Core #2. Core#0 and Core#3 are usually 2-3C above Core #2.


TIM looks a little thick on the left side of the CPU, but hard to tell for certain from pic. How did the block look? Are you screwing it down in a cross-pattern very slowly so the pressure is even? Can you see the backs of the screws once mounted to ensure they are all threaded in the same amount? A bad mount might explain your uneven temps...that or bad die-IHS interface...or subpar DTS sensor in 1 core.

What kind of TIM and did you clean the surfaces well with 90+% isopropyl alcohol before application? Before I retype what I wrote recently here is a recent post of mine that might help with your mounting:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> Make sure to clean both surfaces well. Paper towel to get the bulk of old TIM off, and then 90+% isopropyl alcohol and coffee filters to finish up the job. Once dry apply new paste (little goes a long way) and try mounting again. I like to place the block on the CPU and do my best to ensure it doesn't lift up as I'm getting the screws started. A bit of a PITA to keep it from lifting off during this process, but if it does there is a higher potential to introduce air gaps. Got to get at least 2 diagonally across screws evenly secured in far enough to keep the CPU from lifting off during the rest of the process. Look at where the screws poke thru the nuts, and then put the other 2 screws in to same depth.
> 
> As you tighten in a diagonal cross pattern 1/2 turn at a time make sure all four corners are sitting in mobo holes properly as sometimes one can get hung up which will slightly tilt your mount. If the mobo tray had a hole in the back use it to verify this. Otherwise might be wise to remove mobo from case to ensure mount is going on correctly... Really the best way imo. This way you can also shine a light between IHS and block to verify good contact and also see if all 4 corners are properly seated in the holes.
> 
> After you are confident your mount is good, and you see no improvement, then you may way to consider delidding. Your die to IHS interface may be thicker than usual


.

H240-X...$200!









It looks like it can definitely support 3 fans. Not sure if anything can be squeezed into the area where the reservoir is for a 4th, though.

That's a lot of intake and very little exhaust! Can you fit the H240-X into the front of your case as intake? Then move the 2 front fans to the top as exhaust. That'd give you 3 intakes and 3 exhausts which would be more balanced and would allow a smoother airflow: fresh air in the through the front radiator and bottom grill, and exhaust out the top and back. Might be worth a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Using the current 1.6 bios, I've scoured all the settings. The only setting that is even remotely close to vdroop, is the "Offset voltage Vdroop" Which lets you pick Auto, Or 100%.
> 
> Either way it does absolutely nothing lol
> 
> I'm using Aida64 atm for stress testing.


It might still help; have you tested at the edge of stability? Might try P95, so you can get a failure relatively quickly to see if there is a difference.

Can you test with DMM to ensure software is reporting correctly?

Just a theory, but try to ignore the similar software readings of vdroop you are getting with LLC on/off and just see if it helps or hurts. It might provide smoother power at the same loaded vcore even if it doesn't address your vdroop situation as seen in software. Just need to drop vcore a tad to compensate for the additional voltage it introduces and shoot for the same loaded vcore.

We really don't yet understand how the vcore reading we are seeing is potentially being stepped down from this "vcore" voltage to become the actual vcore and vcache voltages inside the die. Perhaps this LLC setting is working behind a curtain we can't see.


----------



## llantant

This was the first one for a friend which is now at 4.7ghz. Stock cache, 3200mhz 16/18/36 ram.

I've tested 4 hours realbench. 4 hours aida64 and 4 hours with the x264 test in this thread. Oh and also 2 passes of memtest in windows. I can take it that it is stable right?


----------



## incog

Quick question. In the Haswell guide there is something about VCCIN and how you're supposed to raise that a bit when you run into a unstable overclock.

Is there no such Skylake equivalent?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Does your case have a decent CPU cutout? You should be able to measure it from the back easily enough. Apparently the readout is more accurate there as well.


If one is concerned about three digit accuracy, the best place to take the reading from is within the socket land. Put the probes across one of the Vcc MLCC capacitors within the socket area at the back of the board. Resistive losses of the power plane come into play as high currents are involved (voltage outside the socket will read higher).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quick question. In the Haswell guide there is something about VCCIN and how you're supposed to raise that a bit when you run into a unstable overclock.
> 
> Is there no such Skylake equivalent?


No equivalent as there is no FIVR for Vcc within the processor. Use Vcore as you would on pre-FIVR platforms.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Quick question. In the Haswell guide there is something about VCCIN and how you're supposed to raise that a bit when you run into a unstable overclock.
> 
> Is there no such Skylake equivalent?


It is as Raja says.


----------



## smonkie

Yesterday I tried adaptative voltage and by error I chose a voltage too high. I booted into Windows and open Cpu-Z, which was showing 1.25v, and then opened Prime95. The moment I clicked on "start", CPUz showed a voltage of 1.48V, so I stop inmediately and went back to manual voltage. I can't help but worrying about the amount of voltage the CPU was fed into. Could it have damaged the cpu in any way?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yesterday I tried adaptative voltage and by error I chose a voltage too high. I booted into Windows and open Cpu-Z, which was showing 1.25v, and then opened Prime95. The moment I clicked on "start", CPUz showed a voltage of 1.48V, so I stop inmediately and went back to manual voltage. I can't help but worrying about the amount of voltage the CPU was fed into. Could it have damaged the cpu in any way?


I think it's unlikely. You didn't run the test for a long period of time.

For you guys that have used Prime extensively with Skylake, have you noticed far more rounding errors than flat out crashes/bsods?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yesterday I tried adaptative voltage and by error I chose a voltage too high. I booted into Windows and open Cpu-Z, which was showing 1.25v, and then opened Prime95. The moment I clicked on "start", CPUz showed a voltage of 1.48V, so I stop inmediately and went back to manual voltage. I can't help but worrying about the amount of voltage the CPU was fed into. Could it have damaged the cpu in any way?


I've been running 1.488 for about a month now so no, it won't damage your CPU if you had it on for a few seconds. =)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I've been running 1.488 for about a month now so no, it won't damage your CPU if you had it on for a few seconds. =)


Running that high of a voltage would get me 4.9ghz, not even 5 giggles.







I tried 5ghz and it wasn't stable enough to bench several times in a row with 1.5v.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Running that high of a voltage would get me 4.9ghz, not even 5 giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 5ghz and it wasn't stable enough to bench several times in a row with 1.5v.


I'd say run your i5 at 4.9GHz for a few weeks to see if you get any BSODs during normal day to day usage. I'm curious.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I'd say run your i5 at 4.9GHz for a few weeks to see if you get any BSODs during normal day to day usage. I'm curious.


I'm more cautious with my voltages after I degraded my 4670k in a year. On the other hand, I'm not running chess all the time now, so it's much easier on my CPU.

Speaking of which god dam, selling my 4670k will be tough. What am I going to say, "Buy Dark_wizzie's CPU which helped him make his guide!'... "which he proceeded to degrade!"









Probably will just say "no comment on overclockability" or "I ran it at 4.4"... (From 4.6)...

Maybe I'll get to it, but I don't have time to play games, I've been working on Skylake Skylake Skylake Skylake. I just managed to crash Prime 30 times for my time to crash stuff.


----------



## zinjos

After reading through here about the actual volts the cpu is getting. I decided to have a go with my pretty average multi meter. If there is anyone here who can help decipher what the volts are, as i am not seeing much change under the cpu under load. It would be helpfull.

Mobo is a asus pro gamer
Idle
Bios 1.400v @ 4.7Ghz
Hwmoniter .867v (c step to 800mhz)
Hwinfo 1.392v

And idle tests


And under load prime95 v27.9
Bios 1.400v @ 4.7Ghz
Hwmoniter 1.385v
Hwinfo 1.424v

Load tests


----------



## [email protected]

Red will be Vcore, yellow iGPU (likely inactive due to GPU plugged in), and green likely SA.

Just for sake of teaching how to fish, you can always set the rail to a different voltage and check changes to confirm yourself.


----------



## zinjos

Thanks. So under load when i see 1.424v in hwmoniter the cpu is really 1.370v


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's unlikely. You didn't run the test for a long period of time.
> 
> For you guys that have used Prime extensively with Skylake, have you noticed far more rounding errors than flat out crashes/bsods?


I have noticed that, but to be honest, it usually happens with Prime95. BSODs with Prime95 are not that common unless you are WAY down the Vcore the CPU needs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have noticed that, but to be honest, it usually happens with Prime95. BSODs with Prime95 are not that common unless you are WAY down the Vcore the CPU needs.


I dunno, with Prime and Haswell I felt most of my crashes were Bsods instead of rounding errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Thanks. So under load when i see 1.424v in hwmoniter the cpu is really 1.370v


You mean Hwmonitor or HWinfo?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Thanks. So under load when i see 1.424v in hwmoniter the cpu is really 1.370v


This is possible as the super IO via may be placed higher up the power plane.


----------



## zinjos

Sorry Info. Just tested @ 4.8Ghz under load prime95 v27.9, 1.47v in bios and under the cpu is 1.445v, Hwinfo avg is1.488v. Good to know


----------



## BoredErica

Looks like P95 28.7, although now no longer hotter than 27.9, is still better at finding instabilities. It also seems to cause more rounding errors than outright crashes than 27.9 so far.

Running 4.7/4.7 @ 1.32v and P95 v28.7 is crashing on average of 4 minutes. It varies from 35 seconds to 13 minutes and I took 30 samples.

IBT on max didn't crash after 70 minutes, where I stopped testing.

I am testing P95 v27.9 right now. With the way 28.7 is crashing my test settings, I'm pretty sure I'll have to lower to voltage to get other stress tests to crash at all. I can't just have one setting and test average time to crash for all tests, because many tests will flat out never crash. Or, if I put too little voltage Prime(s) would crash so quickly it would look meaningless...

I dunno, I'll think on it in a bit. For now I'm listening to Spotify on my netbook and I've read about the history of American cuisine, Ebola treatements, and now beef noodle soup and its varieties on Wikipedia while my Skylake computer is trying to crash but failing to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Sorry Info. Just tested @ 4.8Ghz under load prime95 v27.9, 1.47v in bios and under the cpu is 1.445v, Hwinfo avg is1.488v. Good to know


Nice find. Maybe I should keep a little spoiler with these types of readings.


----------



## Mr0czny

finnaly rock stable

Adaptive 1.315V + 0.035V


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is possible as the super IO via may be placed higher up the power plane.


Hopefully my posts are visible now :\

I measured my vcore from one of the cpu vcore phase capicitors. From one of your previous posts, you mentioned you get a more "accurate" result if you measure the mlcc capicitors directly under the socket like the above poster has diagramed? Just curious to test out myself...was kinda nervous poking around such a small area with the probes trying to find the vcore.

Edit: going off the above posters diagram (zinjos) showing a vcore difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> finnaly rock stable
> 
> Adaptive 1.315V + 0.035V


Fill out the form when you're ready.


----------



## incog

An interesting stress test I've started doing is setting up an RTS replay with locked view (sc2 or age of empires 3) and recording that with OBS at 1080p60 and a high bitrate. It freezes / crashes much more quickly than using x264, interestingly enough.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hopefully my posts are visible now :\
> 
> I measured my vcore from one of the cpu vcore phase capicitors. From one of your previous posts, you mentioned you get a more "accurate" result if you measure the mlcc capicitors directly under the socket like the above poster has diagramed? Just curious to test out myself...was kinda nervous poking around such a small area with the probes trying to find the vcore.
> 
> Edit: going off the above posters diagram (zinjos) showing a vcore difference.


The closer to the processor pads one takes the measurement from, the more "accurate" it will be. This is due to resistive losses of the power plane. The socket itself will lead to more loss as will the processor's on die power plane. In other words, the actual voltage within the processor is always going to be lower than what you can measure on the board. The further away from the socket you take the measurement, the higher it will be in comparison to what the CPU sees internally.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hopefully my posts are visible now :\
> 
> I measured my vcore from one of the cpu vcore phase capicitors. From one of your previous posts, you mentioned you get a more "accurate" result if you measure the mlcc capicitors directly under the socket like the above poster has diagramed? Just curious to test out myself...was kinda nervous poking around such a small area with the probes trying to find the vcore.
> 
> Edit: going off the above posters diagram (zinjos) showing a vcore difference.


Shell be right mate. Think I slipped once touching a few at once no jam or freezes.
Seems to be a 0.033 to 0.040 volt difference between hwinfo and under the cpu depending on what the bios vcore is set at and as [email protected] has said even greater difference at the die.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The closer to the processor pads one takes the measurement from, the more "accurate" it will be. This is due to resistive losses of the power plane. The socket itself will lead to more loss as will the processor's on die power plane. In other words, the actual voltage within the processor is always going to be lower than what you can measure on the board. The further away from the socket you take the measurement, the higher it will be in comparison to what the CPU sees internally.


Awesome, thanks for the info









Edit: Ill give it a go when I get back home @zinjos gotta restress test anyways with the new ME update.


----------



## Mr0czny

Username: Mr0czny
CPU Model:i7 6700k
Base Clock: 4000 MHz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500 MHz
Cache Frequency: Auto
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.315V + 0.035V
Vcore: 1,342V
Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC14PE
Stability Test: prime95 v28.7 Blend 4"35'
Batch Number:L524B316 VID 1.312
Ram Speed: G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz 16-16-16-36
Ram Voltage: DDR 1.35V, VCCIO 1.2, System Agent 1.2V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero BIOS 0802
LLC Setting: Level 3


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Username: Mr0czny
> CPU Model:i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500 MHz
> Cache Frequency: Auto
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.315V + 0.035V
> Vcore: 1,342V
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks TC14PE
> Stability Test: prime95 v28.7 Blend 4"35'
> Batch Number:L524B316 VID 1.312
> Ram Speed: G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 MHz 16-16-16-36
> Ram Voltage: DDR 1.35V, VCCIO 1.2, System Agent 1.2V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero BIOS 0802
> LLC Setting: Level 3


You have been charted, thank you!









To be clear, base clock is 100. 100 x 45 = 4500mhz.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nice find. Maybe I should keep a little spoiler with these types of readings.


Interesting info with the stress testing results. So far think ill be sticking with x264 custom, been gaming on my 6700k 4.7 overclock with no problems the past week.


----------



## Alerean

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Sorry Info. Just tested @ 4.8Ghz under load prime95 v27.9, 1.47v in bios and under the cpu is 1.445v, Hwinfo avg is1.488v. Good to know


Damn that's a bit of a variance. What DMM do you have by the way?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Interesting info with the stress testing results. So far think ill be sticking with x264 custom, been gaming on my 6700k 4.7 overclock with no problems the past week.


I don't have time to game lol, I kindda wanna see game stability on 4.84ghz or even 4.9ghz. This time to crash stuff will take several days. The WIP tag comes off at the end of Friday, so I have to go back and update the guide with new information too.


----------



## Dom-inator

Anyone know if bclk overclocking is possible on the non-k CPU's, or is it locked? Keen to see how well a 6700 would overclock just with the base clock


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Anyone know if bclk overclocking is possible on the non-k CPU's, or is it locked? Keen to see how well a 6700 would overclock just with the base clock


I believe the answer is that it's locked.

Quote:


> The non K model 6700 and i5-6600 lack unlocked BClk multipliers but also come with lower clock speeds out of the box.


Source:

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-releases-non-k-skylake-processors.html


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Anyone know if bclk overclocking is possible on the non-k CPU's, or is it locked? Keen to see how well a 6700 would overclock just with the base clock


It's locked







...


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Anyone know if bclk overclocking is possible on the non-k CPU's, or is it locked? Keen to see how well a 6700 would overclock just with the base clock
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the answer is that it's locked.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The non K model 6700 and i5-6600 lack unlocked BClk multipliers but also come with lower clock speeds out of the box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/intel-releases-non-k-skylake-processors.html
Click to expand...

Hopefully Zen will be good!

For people who will have a budget which can't afford overclocked Skylake, ofc.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok Mandrix...
> 
> It's 6700k not 6770k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You entered 1.168v and you got 1.36v reading under load? Double check that. It's manual? I think you're reading the UEFI's reading of Vcore. The chart asks for the voltage you typed in. Also, "water" is not descriptive enough for cooling solution. It's also unclear how long P95 was done and what version.
> Did you finish with the x264?
> 
> Well, my temps are in the chart so you have my answer already. I'll repeat the caveats: 6600k doesn't have HT and I had mine delidded.
> 
> Temperature by itself is meaningless, it depends on what test is being done.


OK so it's 6700K. You never made a mistake?








The vcore is set adaptive, I thought you wanted the reading out of the UEFI, which is 1.168. With the adaptive setting, I add 1.360v. My mistake.

P95 ran a full round of small fft's, then there is a bunch of fft's I always run, 1344, 448, 8, 12, etc etc. Timewise it's hours...I don't count it as except for the small fft's I run each other set individually.
I ran x264 for the time I said in the post, 4 hours I think it was?

The cooling system is a EK supremcy block, 3x480mm radiators, 1x240mm radiator, 1xMCP35X2 pump, dual D5's with Bitspower Dual D5 acrylic top. About 25 AP15 fans. 2x 7950 gpu's have EK blocks. The two Aquaero 5 Pro's also have water blocks.


----------



## Outcasst

Hi all, i'm having a problem.

I have a 6600k and it seems my multiplier is "locked" at 38.

I can change it to whatever I want in the BIOS, however in Windows, under load, it won't boost past 3800MHz. I can even get it to idle at 4500MHz but as soon as I apply load, it goes back down to 3800MHz.

Motherboard is MSI Krait Gaming.


----------



## BoredErica

I am testing time to crash with P95 28.7 and I am finding 4096k size to produce relatively consistent time to crash results, especially compared to the 8k results which were all over the place. I think I've had enough for today, I'm exhausted, will resume after I wake.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hi all, i'm having a problem.
> 
> I have a 6600k and it seems my multiplier is "locked" at 38.
> 
> I can change it to whatever I want in the BIOS, however in Windows, under load, it won't boost past 3800MHz. I can even get it to idle at 4500MHz but as soon as I apply load, it goes back down to 3800MHz.
> 
> Motherboard is MSI Krait Gaming.


It's very likely that is some mobo setting that needs to be changed. Maybe something to do with turbo boost?


----------



## Outcasst

Yeah I've been messing around with them, feel like I've tried every combination now. The furthest I have got is as above, 4500MHz at idle, but the more load I apply, the lower the frequency goes. It's almost as if turbo is working in reverse.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah I've been messing around with them, feel like I've tried every combination now. The furthest I have got is as above, 4500MHz at idle, but the more load I apply, the lower the frequency goes. It's almost as if turbo is working in reverse.


That's very strange and interesting. Once you find out what the issue is, I'd love to hear what is causing "reverse turbo".


----------



## Outcasst

With IBT I've managed to get it to "Turbo down" to 3.6GHz now. This is crazy. Temperatures are all fine, so it's not thermal throttling.

Edit: Going to try and roll back to the release day BIOS.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> An interesting stress test I've started doing is setting up an RTS replay with locked view (sc2 or age of empires 3) and recording that with OBS at 1080p60 and a high bitrate. It freezes / crashes much more quickly than using x264, interestingly enough.


The intensive part of the OBS load that you should be applying is just a worse version of x264 test, though i'm not sure if the actual screen capture part is hard for stability. You might get better results just running the game, running something else and having x264 max your CPU with low priority in the background
Quote:


> With IBT I've managed to get it to "Turbo down" to 3.6GHz now. This is crazy. Temperatures are all fine, so it's not thermal throttling.


Can easily be power throttling - IBT (linpack) is the highest power draw test that i've seen to run on Haswell/Skylake, though you're running an old version that doesn't use 2013+ instruction sets (which massively speed up that type of test). You can draw 70w+ more than x264 on the CPU at the same overclock.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So i put the minimum and maximum cache multiplier back to 42x and with c8 enabled it still drops down to between .016v - .096v vcore at idle.
> 
> My question then is, is it okay to have my cache running at 4200mhz all the time since it will sometimes be higher then the non-turbo performance of the processor? Just curious.


My bios says that if the cache is set faster than the CPU core clock then it will cause a lockup. However, I have used min cache speed of 42 and seen my CPU downclock at idle to 800MHz and it did not cause a lockup. So I guess the warning in the bios is wrong?
One thing I could test though it to actually set a higher multiplier for my cache than my core. Maybe that is what the warning means.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Kind of embarrassed I didn't think of this being an EE myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I got -
> No load CPU-Z reading is +/- 2mV of actual
> Under load:
> 1.33V bios -> 1.328V CPU-Z, 1.357V measured
> 1.34V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.368V measured
> 1.35V bios -> 1.344V CPU-Z, 1.378V measured
> 1.36V bios -> 1.36V CPU-Z, 1.388V measured
> 
> Now you might say I need to change LLC to match the bios setting. However, an RMS DMM is adding the AC RMS ripple to the DC voltage measurement. So the 1.357V measured for 1.33V bios is DC voltage + RMS(ripple voltage). The set point under load is likely very close to my bios setting. I don't have a scope handy to verify ripple and do the calculation though.


Cool. Could you also measure the different between a few levels of LLC on your board? Id like to see how your LLC levels on the Extreme6 compare to the LLC levels on the Extreme7 that I have.
Lvl 5 is basically the "off" setting for me. Lvl 4 increases load vcore by about .025v over off, lvl 3 increases another .025. However, going up to lvl 2 is where things broke down on my board, instead of raising it another .025, it raised my vcore .075 just with that one step. So it is odd that my lvl 2 would be so different from yours, perhaps a bios revision will fix the large voltage bump that level gives.


----------



## Weber

I still don't have a oc form entry. I need a more careful test, the advertised bin value maybe optimistic.
Happy feet: quick bench mark (4.8G) to see where it's at. (2.) factory tim i5 6600K beat my (3.) delidded/clu i7 4790K.
(to be fair though, xtu loves fast memory)


----------



## Outcasst

So I think I've solved the issue. I disabled a setting called "CFG Lock" and it's staying rock sold at 4.5 now.

Edit: Nope, that wasn't it, but I set the power limits to maximum and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## nasuellia

Damn, look at this. It's confirmed: just one of the cores is weak.

Ran RealBench @4.5GHz @1.432 (load), everything went smoothly for 8 hours.


Ran Prime95, same settings, one thread failed after half an hour, while all the others completed all tests until I came back from work nearly 12 hours.


Any chance disabling HT would help? I mean, wouldn't the thread on that core fail anyway since it runs on the same physical core?
Actually, come to think of it, why the frack thread #8 always finishes all tests perfectly? again: it's running on the same physical core as #7 isn't it?!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Damn, look at this. It's confirmed: just one of the cores is weak.
> 
> Any chance disabling HT would help? I mean, wouldn't the thread on that core fail anyway since it runs on the same physical core?
> Actually, come to think of it, why the frack thread #8 always finishes all tests perfectly? again: it's running on the same physical core as #7 isn't it?!


I have no clue what that error means, and I'm not sure why that core is failing but the thread isn't. However it'd be easy to see if disabling HT helps; disable it and run the same test.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I have no clue what that error means


Me neither, and I don't like it one bit. It's different from regular ones I always saw with other processors (like number X expected instead of Y). I'll scout the web tomorrow to find out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> However it'd be easy to see if disabling HT helps; disable it and run the same test


I'm obviously gonna do that tonight. But I'd like to know if someone out there with a better understanding of the inner workings can explain how the frack a thread fails, while the other that should be running on the same physical logical circuits doesn't.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Damn, look at this. It's confirmed: just one of the cores is weak.
> 
> Any chance disabling HT would help? I mean, wouldn't the thread on that core fail anyway since it runs on the same physical core?
> Actually, come to think of it, why the frack thread #8 always finishes all tests perfectly? again: it's running on the same physical core as #7 isn't it?!


Are you using MSI's version of LLC?


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> Are you using MSI's version of LLC?


Tried both with and without. This was the test WITH.

But all my (several) previous ones with different vcore, settings and frequencies, all failed on thread #7 (except those that just wend BSOD because vcore was way too low).


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Tried both with and without. This was the test WITH.


What name does the LLC on the MSI platforms go by? I haven't found it.

I have an MSI Z170A Gaming Pro board.

EDIT: Also, I haven't found spread spectrum for the platform. Have you?


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> What name does the LLC on the MSI platforms go by? I haven't found it.
> 
> I have a MSI Z170A Gaming Pro board.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I haven't found spread spectrum for the platform. Have you?


As it's already been discussed a few pages before this, the MSI M5 does not have an LLC option, but there's a "voltage compensation" setting that sounds like it's their conterpart, it's not verified though.

Also, I couldn't find spread spectrum either.


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> As it's already been discussed a few pages before this, the MSI M5 does not have an LLC option, but there's a "voltage compensation" setting that sounds like it's their conterpart, it's not verified though.
> 
> Also, I couldn't find spread spectrum either.


I don't have that option on my board from what I can see. I guess you have to go for the more expensive boards like yours for that. I did some googling and saw other people unable to find spread spectrum and they are saying it's because it doens't exist on these boards from MSI.

Probably the last time I buy MSI. :/

EDIT: I have a problem with my OC. When I reboot I sometimes get OC failed. I then go into the BIOS and save the same settings a couple of times and then it passes. This is quite annoying as I with these settings pass, memtest86+, SuperPi 32M, RealBench 4h+ and 3DMark 2011 Firestrike.

Anyone know what could be causing this?

Specs,

6600k @ 4550 Mhz (1.385 v) and Ring at 4200Mhz.
MSI Z170a Gaming Pro (175 BCLK, system agen volt 1.263, PCH 1.2v)
Corsair Vengence 2x8 GB 2666Mhz @ 2975 MHz (1T 15-15-15-35-272) @ 1.36v (1.35 in bios)
Noctua DH15 cooling


----------



## incog

For some reason witcher 3 keeps crashing when I overclock my 6600k... the game is GPU bound. i'm clueless on this one

it's just witcher 3 posing problems, other CPU bound games run fine, desktop fine, x264 fine, obs at 1080p60 fine.

hmm well this is strange


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> For some reason witcher 3 keeps crashing when I overclock my 6600k... the game is GPU bound. i'm clueless on this one
> 
> it's just witcher 3 posing problems, other CPU bound games run fine, desktop fine, x264 fine, obs at 1080p60 fine.
> 
> hmm well this is strange


On my old rig I had problems with Witcher 3 and no other games or stability tests. It turned out that I had to go way back on the GPU OC I did for the game to be stable. No other games had problems with the settings but that game did.

Could be that if you have clocked your GPU.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> false
> Damn that's a bit of a variance. What DMM do you have by the way?


A basic no brand one bought 10yrs ago in the $50us range. It was picking up any fluctuations before hwinfo was so pretty confidante in the results.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> 
> A basic no brand one bought 10yrs ago in the $50us range. It was picking up any fluctuations before hwinfo was so pretty confidante in the results.


That is probably because the poll time of the software is something like 1 update per second and the multimeter is probably between 2-4 updates per second.


----------



## Rikuo

Temps are still jumping around 20c on pretty much everything.

While gaming they stay pretty solid @ 55c~

The msi z170 m7 board has a 2 digit display that shows CPU temps, It reads 70-74 with aida stress test running. Also shows the same number under the motherboards "TMPIN3" Sensor in HWmonitor.

Username: Rikuo
CPU Model: I7 6700k
Base Clock: 4000mhz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800mhz
Cache Frequency: Stock 4200mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
Vcore: 1.415
Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
Stability Test: Aida64
Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Msi z170 M7
LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO
Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I have a strange issue when doing overnight stress testing. The monitor turns off after 10 minutes like it should, but sometimes it won't wake back up. The computer is still running full speed as indicated by the fans going full speed, but I can't make the monitors turn back on. Could this be due to instability?


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I have a strange issue when doing overnight stress testing. The monitor turns off after 10 minutes like it should, but sometimes it won't wake back up. The computer is still running full speed as indicated by the fans going full speed, but I can't make the monitors turn back on. Could this be due to instability?


I have had the same problem. I am not sure of the root cause but I disabled all th sleep/hibernation options in windows and it went away.


----------



## bry2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I have a strange issue when doing overnight stress testing. The monitor turns off after 10 minutes like it should, but sometimes it won't wake back up. The computer is still running full speed as indicated by the fans going full speed, but I can't make the monitors turn back on. Could this be due to instability?


Are you using Adaptive Voltage? Try the same thing with Manual voltage.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bry2121*
> 
> Are you using Adaptive Voltage? Try the same thing with Manual voltage.


Speaking of adaptive mode CPU vcore settings.....Anyone come across a situation where the turbo voltage changes to a lower value after waking from standby? This is happening on my Asus VIII Gene MB. Maximum turbo vcore is set to 1.3V for a 4.5GHz OC or 1.4V for a 4.6GHz OC, but after waking from standby, 1.3V is changed to 1.264V and 1.4V is changed to 1.232V. Nothing but restarting can change the voltage back and naturally the system is unstable until then. Vcore set using manual and offset modes is unaffected by standby. Weird!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The closer to the processor pads one takes the measurement from, the more "accurate" it will be. This is due to resistive losses of the power plane. The socket itself will lead to more loss as will the processor's on die power plane. In other words, the actual voltage within the processor is always going to be lower than what you can measure on the board. The further away from the socket you take the measurement, the higher it will be in comparison to what the CPU sees internally.


Hi Raja,

Looks like you've abandoned your Asus Z170 Q&A thread on Hardforum. Need help with a Maximus VIII Gene MB. My HF handle is eldata and there's a post here and in your HF thread about it. Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I have a strange issue when doing overnight stress testing. The monitor turns off after 10 minutes like it should, but sometimes it won't wake back up. The computer is still running full speed as indicated by the fans going full speed, but I can't make the monitors turn back on. Could this be due to instability?


I think it's due to instability. For example when I press a hotkey on my keyboard to play music, nothing ever does. When I hit shutdown button on my computer, it doesn't. So I don't think it's just the monitor.


----------



## Wacko90901

Username: Wacko90901
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6GHZ
Cache Frequency: 4.2GHZ
Vcore in UEFI: 1.365
Vcore: 1.344
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (Primarily EKWB parts)
Stability Test: x264 for 10 minutes at the time of posting this. AIDA64 and Prime95 both for 30 minutes each with 0 crashes
Batch Number: Malaysia, L527B622
Ram Speed: 2800 16-16-16-32
Ram Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: MSI Gaming M7
LLC Setting: AUTO



continuing to let x264 run but im multitasking with it running and not noticing any PC lag. temps are high 50's, barely touching 60.


----------



## Theboy995

Today I came a 6700k but I think I have not been lucky in the lottery Silicon ...







I am new to overclocking and 4.5 GHz not step in automatic mode

What should I do to get it stable 4,7-4-8?

I have the asus hero, if good in automatic mode would have to make me more than 4.5 right?

and my temperatures are 80 degrees with corsair h100

something is good right?

I have to DELID?

Thank you


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Looks like you've abandoned your Asus Z170 Q&A thread on Hardforum. Need help with a Maximus VIII Gene MB. My HF handle is eldata and there's a post here and in your HF thread about it. Thanks!


Okay, I found someone with the identical problem;

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74685-OC-Adaptive-Voltage-Mode-and-Win-10-Sleep-Problems!

Misery loves company


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Temps are still jumping around 20c on pretty much everything.
> 
> While gaming they stay pretty solid @ 55c~
> 
> The msi z170 m7 board has a 2 digit display that shows CPU temps, It reads 70-74 with aida stress test running. Also shows the same number under the motherboards "TMPIN3" Sensor in HWmonitor.
> 
> Username: Rikuo
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: Stock 4200mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
> Vcore: 1.415
> Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
> Stability Test: Aida64
> Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Msi z170 M7
> LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO
> Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?


using msi gaming m7 ?
how to maintain that vcore at load at 1.415v ?
can i see your bios ss ?

edit
i have to using 1.44cvore with offset +0.06
and idle 1.5x v and load 1.44 - 1.47 v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> Today I came a 6700k but I think I have not been lucky in the lottery Silicon ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to overclocking and 4.5 GHz not step in automatic mode
> 
> What should I do to get it stable 4,7-4-8?
> 
> I have the asus hero, if good in automatic mode would have to make me more than 4.5 right?
> 
> and my temperatures are 80 degrees with corsair h100
> 
> something is good right?
> 
> I have to DELID?
> 
> Thank you


You should manual OC, don't use automatic if you want good results. Also, what do you get those temperatures with? They're fine, but one test can run the CPU at 50c and 100% load while another test runs it at 90c and 100% load - even at the same overclock and voltages. That's due to the different ways the CPU can be loaded. Delidding is 50x more advanced than manual OC.

You should really read the guide!


----------



## nasuellia

I tried with Hyperthreading OFF.

Surprise surprise: finished a 6h run of Prime95 without errors with the same exact settings as my previous post.


Now I 'd really love someone with that level of technical knowledge to explain me what the hell is happening here.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I tried with Hyperthreading OFF.
> 
> Surprise surprise: finished a 6h run of Prime95 without errors with the same exact settings as my previous post.
> 
> 
> Now I 'd really love someone with that level of technical knowledge to explain me what the hell is happening here.


Just means your OC is unstable. I used to get 1 thread go down with my sandy. Usually meant I was close to stable. Disabling HT has always made it easier to OC but the loss isn't worth it and it's better left on. I had to up core a couple of notches and it was fine. That was on sandy though.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I tried with Hyperthreading OFF.
> 
> Surprise surprise: finished a 6h run of Prime95 without errors with the same exact settings as my previous post.
> 
> 
> Now I 'd really love someone with that level of technical knowledge to explain me what the hell is happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just means your OC is unstable. I used to get 1 thread go down with my sandy. Usually meant I was close to stable. Disabling HT has always made it easier to OC but the loss isn't worth it and it's better left on. I had to up core a couple of notches and it was fine. That was on sandy though.
Click to expand...

You probably missed the previous posts about this: it's not just that with HT off Prime95 finishes instead or giving errors.

It's that EVERY test failure until now, has failed ONLY on thread #7. I had several overnight runs with 7 threads out of 8 completing 6-12 hours of Prime95 at diverse frequencies and vCores, but THAT #7 core, fails after a few minutes.

This led me to believe I have a weak core. Unlucky, but happens. Fact is, thread #8 runs on the SAME CORE, and does not fail.

My question is: how? That thread runs on the same physical circuits.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> You probably missed the previous posts about this: it's not just that with HT off Prime95 finishes instead or giving errors.
> 
> It's that EVERY test failure until now, has failed ONLY on thread #7. I had several overnight runs with 7 threads out of 8 completing 6-12 hours of Prime95 at diverse frequencies and vCores, but THAT #7 core, fails after a few minutes.
> 
> This led me to believe I have a weak core. Unlucky, but happens. Fact is, thread #8 runs on the SAME CORE, and does not fail.
> 
> My question is: how? That thread runs on the same physical circuits.


HT pushes it harder, makes it hotter.


----------



## BoredErica

Update on the time-to-crash stuff:

It is clear to me now that v28 Prime crashes more easily than v27. Also it is very clear that both Realbench and IBT and x264 are easier to pass than Prime. Also, Linpack is similar-ish to P95 v28.

I've noted in the guide but I don't think I've mentioned it here... IBT and Linpack need a startup time before the stress really kicks in if you set it to use a lot of memory. I set it to 15gb and I need to wait 1 minute. Subtracting that minute, Linpack's not too far off from Prime v28.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> You probably missed the previous posts about this: it's not just that with HT off Prime95 finishes instead or giving errors.
> 
> It's that EVERY test failure until now, has failed ONLY on thread #7. I had several overnight runs with 7 threads out of 8 completing 6-12 hours of Prime95 at diverse frequencies and vCores, but THAT #7 core, fails after a few minutes.
> 
> This led me to believe I have a weak core. Unlucky, but happens. Fact is, thread #8 runs on the SAME CORE, and does not fail.
> 
> My question is: how? That thread runs on the same physical circuits.


I have crashed over 70 times on Prime for my testing. Every single time it has been core 2. Probably some small differences in the manufactoring, wasn't perfect. Similar to how 4670k is 4670k but different chips have different possible overclocks, different cores might have different overclocks. That's my pet theory.


----------



## Scoundrel

so im done testing MH8 BIOS 0802, and happy to report that is seems to be a lot better than 0603 was.
I'm back at being 24hour Prime28.7 stable at 1.36v, where 0603 requied 1.4v for the same stability. This makes is just as good as 0508 that i originally dialed the OC in on.

Updated chart data:

Username:*Scoundrel*
CPU Model: *6700K*
Base Clock: *100*
Core Multiplier: *46x*
Core Frequency: *4.6GHz*
Cache Frequency: *4.6GHz*
Vcore in UEFI: : *1.36v*
Vcore in HWInfo: *Max seen under load 1.376v, but average over 24 Hours Prime = 1.36v LLC doing a good job here







*
VID: *Hwinfo average after 24 hours of Prime:1.310v (all cores)*
Cooling Solution: *no delid, Corsair H100i*
Stability Test: *24 Hours of Prime95 28.7*
Batch Number: *Malay L5208610*
Ram Speed: *Corsair LPX @ XMP 3200 16-18-18-36 but with 1T (instead of 2T)*
Ram Voltage: *XMP [email protected] 1.35v, VCCIO & SA = AUTO*
Motherboard: *Asus Maximus Hero VIII BIOS: 0802*
LLC Setting: *Level 5*
Misc Comments: *BIOS versions seems to matter, 0603 required 1.4v to be Prime95 stable, Cache in sync with multi required no extra tweaking of voltages. FCLK @ 1GHz*

Prime95 stopped after 24 Hours:


----------



## BoredErica

Just started testing OCCT. Funnily enough it keeps reporting problem on core 3. I wonder if OCCT considers core 0 to be core 1, hence the difference between Prime saying core 2 failed.

Seems like OCCT/P95 v28.7/Linpack max are in a league of their own above everything else.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scoundrel* 


> so im done testing MH8 BIOS 0802, and happy to report that is seems to be a lot better than 0603 was.
> I'm back at being 24hour Prime28.7 stable at 1.36v, where 0603 requied 1.4v for the same stability. This makes is just as good as 0508 that i originally dialed the OC in on.
> 
> Updated chart data:
> 
> Username:*Scoundrel*
> CPU Model: *6700K*
> Base Clock: *100*
> Core Multiplier: *46x*
> Core Frequency: *4.6GHz*
> Cache Frequency: *4.6GHz*
> Vcore in UEFI: : *1.36v*
> Vcore in HWInfo: *Max seen under load 1.376v, but average over 24 Hours Prime = 1.36v LLC doing a good job here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> VID: *Hwinfo average after 24 hours of Prime:1.310v (all cores)*
> Cooling Solution: *no delid, Corsair H100i*
> Stability Test: *24 Hours of Prime95 28.7*
> Batch Number: *Malay L5208610*
> Ram Speed: *Corsair LPX @ XMP 3200 16-18-18-36 but with 1T (instead of 2T)*
> Ram Voltage: *XMP [email protected] 1.35v, VCCIO & SA = AUTO*
> Motherboard: *Asus Maximus Hero VIII BIOS: 0802*
> LLC Setting: *Level 5*
> Misc Comments: *BIOS versions seems to matter, 0603 required 1.4v to be Prime95 stable, Cache in sync with multi required no extra tweaking of voltages. FCLK @ 1GHz*
> 
> Prime95 stopped after 24 Hours:


Updated, congrats on the very stable overclock.


----------



## nasuellia

I see a lot you guys have 1.35V memories. Mine are 1.2V.

Is it safe to overvolt RAM on this platform? I'm used to not being able to do that anymore with Sandy / Ivy.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I see a lot you guys have 1.35V memories. Mine are 1.2V.
> 
> Is it safe to overvolt RAM on this platform? I'm used to not being able to do that anymore with Sandy / Ivy.


Alot of memory kits for Z170 have 1.35v for their xmp profiles, many people (including myself) running have thier kits at 1.35v, started from asus/intel its also safe.


----------



## BoredErica

And you already know my opinion per the first post. I think 1.38 is safe too, but small gains so I'm sticking to 1.35.


----------



## mandrix

Darkwizzie, need to add a "4" to my cpu batch number. I think Word ate it for some reason.







Here's the whole batch number again:
L518C404

You guys with ROG boards seeing very low (below ambient) idle temps? I'm thinking they have the sensors optimized better for higher temps than for idle. Which to me is a good thing.


----------



## BoredErica

Looks like I've going to have to PM many people about the chart. Some guys come up, do tests that's not enough to verify stability, etc... Then they disappear.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Darkwizzie, need to add a "4" to my cpu batch number. I think Word ate it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the whole batch number again:
> L518C404
> 
> You guys with ROG boards seeing very low (below ambient) idle temps? I'm thinking they have the sensors optimized better for higher temps than for idle. Which to me is a good thing.


I'm still half surprised my thread hasn't glitched out yet. At the start of the thread, something got really corrupted and I couldn't edit the post, it would freeze Chrome entirely... And even after that there were teething issues. Now I just have to deal with the page randomly skipping to parts when I start editing. So sometimes when I type, I end up typing into the Google Doc instead of the guide itself.

Your entry should be good now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Temps are still jumping around 20c on pretty much everything.
> 
> While gaming they stay pretty solid @ 55c~
> 
> The msi z170 m7 board has a 2 digit display that shows CPU temps, It reads 70-74 with aida stress test running. Also shows the same number under the motherboards "TMPIN3" Sensor in HWmonitor.
> 
> Username: Rikuo
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: Stock 4200mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
> Vcore: 1.415
> Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
> Stability Test: Aida64
> Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Msi z170 M7
> LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO
> Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?


Hey, you mind listing more specifics on Aida64? For example, how long the test was run. I've charted you.

If you're up for it, running a few hours of x264 16 threads or overnight would really help my chart out.

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wacko90901*
> 
> Username: Wacko90901
> CPU Model: i7-6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6GHZ
> Cache Frequency: 4.2GHZ
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.365
> Vcore: 1.344
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop (Primarily EKWB parts)
> Stability Test: x264 for 10 minutes at the time of posting this. AIDA64 and Prime95 both for 30 minutes each with 0 crashes
> Batch Number: Malaysia, L527B622
> Ram Speed: 2800 16-16-16-32
> Ram Voltage: Stock
> Motherboard: MSI Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> continuing to let x264 run but im multitasking with it running and not noticing any PC lag. temps are high 50's, barely touching 60.


Charted.

More information is better. What version of Prime95? Did you ever run the x264 overnight?


----------



## nasuellia

I did a 30min run SuperPi @4.6GHz giving 1.470 in UEFI, Voltage Compensation on AUTO, resulting in 1.488V idle and 1.448 on full load, good temperatures (in the high 70s during Prime95 means it's probably never going to exceed 60 during regular load).

Do you guys think it's safe (within the context of what overclocking can be safe)? From what I understand, such high voltages on idle aren't a problem, but I'd like a confirmation from someone knowledgeable enough about electronics...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I did a 30min run SuperPi @4.6GHz giving 1.470 in UEFI, Voltage Compensation on AUTO, resulting in 1.488V idle and 1.448 on full load, good temperatures (in the high 70s during Prime95 means it's probably never going to exceed 60 during regular load).
> 
> Do you guys think it's safe (within the context of what overclocking can be safe)? From what I understand, such high voltages on idle aren't a problem, but I'd like a confirmation from someone knowledgeable enough about electronics...


If the idle voltage bothers you, you should be able to set up your BIOS so that the vcore lowers at idle.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I did a 30min run SuperPi @4.6GHz giving 1.470 in UEFI, Voltage Compensation on AUTO, resulting in 1.488V idle and 1.448 on full load, good temperatures (in the high 70s during Prime95 means it's probably never going to exceed 60 during regular load).
> 
> Do you guys think it's safe (within the context of what overclocking can be safe)? From what I understand, such high voltages on idle aren't a problem, but I'd like a confirmation from someone knowledgeable enough about electronics...
> 
> 
> 
> If the idle voltage bothers you, you should be able to set up your BIOS so that the vcore lowers at idle.
Click to expand...

Oh I know, I'm just doing tests without EIST.

What I want to know, is if there's any good reason to worry about that or not.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Oh I know, I'm just doing tests without EIST.
> 
> What I want to know, is if there's any good reason to worry about that or not.


Not that I know of. Like you, I'm not expert and I don't know if we'll find anyone from Intel here. lol.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I did a 30min run SuperPi @4.6GHz giving 1.470 in UEFI, Voltage Compensation on AUTO, resulting in 1.488V idle and 1.448 on full load, good temperatures (in the high 70s during Prime95 means it's probably never going to exceed 60 during regular load).
> 
> Do you guys think it's safe (within the context of what overclocking can be safe)? From what I understand, such high voltages on idle aren't a problem, but I'd like a confirmation from someone knowledgeable enough about electronics...


My idle/load voltages are almost identical, 1.488 on idle and 1.504 on load. Seems fine for now but it's only been just over a month.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Even though shipped at the same time, my mobo will come today, and CPU comes Monday.

Thanks UPS.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Even though shipped at the same time, my mobo will come today, and CPU comes Monday.
> 
> Thanks UPS.


UPS thanks you.


----------



## llantant

This just turned up. I've used noctua paste now. Think it's worth me giving this a go.


----------



## agung79

Username: agung79
CPU Model: I7 6700k
Base Clock: 4000mhz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800mhz
Cache Frequency: ?
Vcore in UEFI: 1.45v
Vcore: 1.408v load 1.448v idle
Cooling Solution: Custom wc
Stability Test: ibt v.2.54
Batch Number: Malaysia L525B503
Ram Speed: 2133mhz 15-15-15
Ram Voltage: auto
Motherboard: msi z170a gaming m7
LLC Setting: dont have...
Misc Comments: none



any forum wich discuss about this mobo .... msi mobo .... ?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> This just turned up. I've used noctua paste now. Think it's worth me giving this a go.


Yeah it's fine. I used EK paste on my GPU and compared it to GC-Extreme and had fairly negligible results. It'd be pretty close to the Noctua.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: ?
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.45v
> Vcore: 1.408v load 1.448v idle
> Cooling Solution: Custom wc
> Stability Test: ibt v.2.54
> Batch Number: Malaysia L525B503
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: auto
> Motherboard: msi z170a gaming m7
> LLC Setting: dont have...
> Misc Comments: none
> 
> any forum wich discuss about this mobo .... msi mobo .... ?


How long did you test for? The base clock would be 100 by the way.


----------



## smonkie

I highly recommend not using IBT to check stability. I can pass IBT with 1.37V (4800) just to find out it crashes with Prime unless I put 1.45V or more. IBT just heat up the cores.


----------



## llantant

Yeah I've never been a fan of ibt myself.

What is everyone's way of testing for stability?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Yeah it's fine. I used EK paste on my GPU and compared it to GC-Extreme and had fairly negligible results. It'd be pretty close to the Noctua.
> How long did you test for? The base clock would be 100 by the way.


stress level = standard, times to run = 10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I highly recommend not using IBT to check stability. I can pass IBT with 1.37V (4800) just to find out it crashes with Prime unless I put 1.45V or more. IBT just heat up the cores.


page one said oke... just find the quick one.....
okay then... i try with prime....


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> TIM looks a little thick on the left side of the CPU, but hard to tell for certain from pic. How did the block look? Are you screwing it down in a cross-pattern very slowly so the pressure is even? Can you see the backs of the screws once mounted to ensure they are all threaded in the same amount? A bad mount might explain your uneven temps...that or bad die-IHS interface...or subpar DTS sensor in 1 core.
> 
> What kind of TIM and did you clean the surfaces well with 90+% isopropyl alcohol before application? Before I retype what I wrote recently here is a recent post of mine that might help with your mounting:
> .
> 
> H240-X...$200!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it can definitely support 3 fans. Not sure if anything can be squeezed into the area where the reservoir is for a 4th, though.
> 
> That's a lot of intake and very little exhaust! Can you fit the H240-X into the front of your case as intake? Then move the 2 front fans to the top as exhaust. That'd give you 3 intakes and 3 exhausts which would be more balanced and would allow a smoother airflow: fresh air in the through the front radiator and bottom grill, and exhaust out the top and back. Might be worth a try.
> It might still help; have you tested at the edge of stability? Might try P95, so you can get a failure relatively quickly to see if there is a difference.


Back to me complaining about my temps.

I reseated again last night and this time used AS5 instead of GELID and effectively saw no difference in temps. I'm pushing 75C using x264 at 1.344V Vcore. That seems way higher than what everyone else is seeing. Could the TIM just be applied that poorly on my CPU? I'm not as familiar custom wc setups to know where to check on the H240-X, but the pump is running at the full 3000 RPM and the fans at 1750 RPM. I can't possibly screw the waterblock in any further. I'm not sure what else could explain the difference in what I'm seeing with everyone else. I'd love to push past 1.4V to find a 4.8G stable setup, but it easily passes 80C right out of the gate.

Here's a pic of the CPU after I removed the wb yesterday and a pic of the AS5 application before setting the wb.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah I've never been a fan of ibt myself.
> 
> What is everyone's way of testing for stability?


8 hours of RealBench and x264 then a few 8-12 hour Handbrake H.265 encodes and a few hours of CPU heavy gaming.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I tried with Hyperthreading OFF.
> 
> Surprise surprise: finished a 6h run of Prime95 without errors with the same exact settings as my previous post.
> 
> 
> Now I 'd really love someone with that level of technical knowledge to explain me what the hell is happening here.


Hyper threading puts more stress on the CPU because more core resources are taken up. That is why you run hotter with HT on as well. Simple as that, turning off HT means you can overclock higher. That is true for 95% of processors out there. My processor has core 1 as the weakest, yours has core 4 as the weakest. All processors have 1 core that is weakest, I have never once met anyone where all 4 cores were of equal strength and would all pass Prime at one point and if they went a couple MHz higher than all 4 would fail at the same time, it simply does not work that way. If I disable HT then I can get an extra hundred MHZ or so out of my CPU. But Id rather have 4 extra processing threads than gain just 100MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> I see a lot you guys have 1.35V memories. Mine are 1.2V.
> 
> Is it safe to overvolt RAM on this platform? I'm used to not being able to do that anymore with Sandy / Ivy.


Do not go over 1.41v on the RAM. Intel datasheet lists 1.42v as the top maximum. Actually it lists that as the top for DDR3L, and in DDR4 mode it lists 1.35v max. But since the memory controller is all part of the same die area (even if it does use different transistors) and the voltage for the memory controller comes through the same input then it should be safe to run DDR4 at 1.42v max. Id keep it just a hair below that though.

Sandy and Ivy could overvolt the memory too though, you just have to increase the memory controller voltage when going really high on the RAM volts because you need to keep the controller within a certain voltage of the RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Back to me complaining about my temps.
> 
> I reseated again last night and this time used AS5 instead of GELID and effectively saw no difference in temps. I'm pushing 75C using x264 at 1.344V Vcore. That seems way higher than what everyone else is seeing. Could the TIM just be applied that poorly on my CPU? I'm not as familiar custom wc setups to know where to check on the H240-X, but the pump is running at the full 3000 RPM and the fans at 1750 RPM. I can't possibly screw the waterblock in any further. I'm not sure what else could explain the difference in what I'm seeing with everyone else. I'd love to push past 1.4V to find a 4.8G stable setup, but it easily passes 80C right out of the gate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the CPU after I removed the wb yesterday and a pic of the AS5 application before setting the wb.


Both your pictures from this time and last time seemed to show not as much pressure on the right side of the CPU. Perhaps your block is mounting a bit crooked? Try tightening it down evenly on all sides just a little snug and then tighten the right side down as much as you can, then the left. See how the spread pattern comes out then.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Back to me complaining about my temps.
> 
> I reseated again last night and this time used AS5 instead of GELID and effectively saw no difference in temps. I'm pushing 75C using x264 at 1.344V Vcore. That seems way higher than what everyone else is seeing. Could the TIM just be applied that poorly on my CPU? I'm not as familiar custom wc setups to know where to check on the H240-X, but the pump is running at the full 3000 RPM and the fans at 1750 RPM. I can't possibly screw the waterblock in any further. I'm not sure what else could explain the difference in what I'm seeing with everyone else. I'd love to push past 1.4V to find a 4.8G stable setup, but it easily passes 80C right out of the gate.
> 
> Here's a pic of the CPU after I removed the wb yesterday and a pic of the AS5 application before setting the wb.


Too much TIM! Now right side looks thick. Make sure the posts that go through the mobo holes aren't getting hung up. I suggest taking the mobo out of the case, so you can see what's going on better as you tighten the block down.

I think the cores run vertically, not horizontally.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Too much TIM! Now right side looks thick. Make sure the posts that go through the mobo holes aren't getting hung up. I suggest taking the mobo out of the case, so you can see what's going on better as you tighten the block down.


It's the lighting that makes it look like it too much. It's actually extremely thin. That's why I posted the AS5 picture - to show how much I'm actually using.

If we were talking about 5C here and I got a little bit of variance after the 4 times I've reseated applying the thermal paste in different methods, I'd agree it's just a paste problem. But I'm not seeing any significant differences after reapplying, and the delta with what everyone else is getting here is much larger than 5C at 1.344Vcore. It has to be something else.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> It's the lighting that makes it look like it too much. It's actually extremely thin. That's why I posted the AS5 picture - to show how much I'm actually using.
> 
> If we were talking about 5C here and I got a little bit of variance after the 4 times I've reseated applying the thermal paste in different methods, I'd agree it's just a paste problem. But I'm not seeing any significant differences after reapplying, and the delta with what everyone else is getting here is much larger than 5C at 1.344Vcore. It has to be something else.


The gap between the IHS and die might be too large, delidding could help.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The gap between the IHS and die might be too large, delidding could help.


I'm definitely leaning toward a IHS issue now. I should be getting in an H100 in the next few days for another build. I'm going to install it into this system to see the delta.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> It's the lighting that makes it look like it too much. It's actually extremely thin. That's why I posted the AS5 picture - to show how much I'm actually using.
> 
> If we were talking about 5C here and I got a little bit of variance after the 4 times I've reseated applying the thermal paste in different methods, I'd agree it's just a paste problem. But I'm not seeing any significant differences after reapplying, and the delta with what everyone else is getting here is much larger than 5C at 1.344Vcore. It has to be something else.


my delta of hottest to coldest core was something like 18c before I did a delid









You should also get a new razor blade and check the flatness of the top of the IHS, could be either concave or convex and causing problems.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guys.
> 
> I don't remember who linked this from http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/:
> 
> 
> But if you look at the voltage, the idle vcore is still all about the same. This is why the guy is detecting no improvement. The guy had downclocked core clock on idle, but that doesn't do anything.
> 
> Look at my result:
> 
> 
> This includes C states to level 8. The idle voltage was under 0.3v. There is a power decrease from full system draw. Computers can be idle for a very long time, because some people don't turn it off or set it on standby when not using it, so that 35w might actually save quite a bit of power.
> 
> My test on the other hand was done without core clock change on idle, just C states.
> 
> To have the low Cstates on idle but still have the high voltage on load, use adaptive voltage. Manual voltage will deny the C states. (Experience on Asus z170 Hero)
> 
> My little chart there has three tests: Idle, Stockfish (representing a heavy CPU load under normal use), and Prime95 at 8k (representing close to max stress testing).
> 
> Having said all that, I still personally want to use manual to be ballin'.


it was me, i confess









nice to see a few 4.7and one on on low voltage, compared to others


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> This just turned up. I've used noctua paste now. Think it's worth me giving this a go.


nothing wrong with noctua paste- it is used with my build


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You should also get a new razor blade and check the flatness of the top of the IHS, could be either concave or convex and causing problems.


CPU IHS are supposed to be this way.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1366-page2.html


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Too much TIM! Now right side looks thick. Make sure the posts that go through the mobo holes aren't getting hung up. I suggest taking the mobo out of the case, so you can see what's going on better as you tighten the block down.
> 
> I think the cores run vertically, not horizontally.


crikey - did you use a brick trowel?


----------



## agung79

Username: agung79
CPU Model: I7 6700k
Base Clock: 100mhz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800mhz
Cache Frequency: ?
Vcore in UEFI: 1.48v
Vcore: 1.44v load 1.48v idle
Cooling Solution: Custom wc
Stability Test: prime 27.9 blend test 1 hour
Batch Number: Malaysia L525B503
Ram Speed: 2133mhz 15-15-15
Ram Voltage: auto
Motherboard: msi z170a gaming m7
LLC Setting: dont have...
Misc Comments: none


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> my delta of hottest to coldest core was something like 18c before I did a delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also get a new razor blade and check the flatness of the top of the IHS, could be either concave or convex and causing problems.


What were your temps and vcore under load?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: ?
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.48v
> Vcore: 1.44v load 1.48v idle
> Cooling Solution: Custom wc
> Stability Test: prime 27.9 blend test 1 hour
> Batch Number: Malaysia L525B503
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: auto
> Motherboard: msi z170a gaming m7
> LLC Setting: dont have...
> Misc Comments: none


Your base clock is way off.









100Mhz(base clock) x 48 (core multi) = 4800Mhz


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Your base clock is way off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100Mhz(base clock) x 48 (core multi) = 4800Mhz


Sory... what is that meaning of my base clock way off? Something wrong?


----------



## FiShBuRn

Base clock is 100MHz, not 4000MHz.


----------



## Noshuru

Base Clock is referring to the BCLK.


----------



## agung79

Ow... oke ...


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Temps are still jumping around 20c on pretty much everything.
> 
> While gaming they stay pretty solid @ 55c~
> 
> The msi z170 m7 board has a 2 digit display that shows CPU temps, It reads 70-74 with aida stress test running. Also shows the same number under the motherboards "TMPIN3" Sensor in HWmonitor.
> 
> Username: Rikuo
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 4000mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: Stock 4200mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
> Vcore: 1.415
> Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
> Stability Test: Aida64
> Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Msi z170 M7
> LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO
> Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?


Cache is actually 4100mhz, Not 4200.

I ended up having to disable XMP & Manually enter the timings/Voltage/Speed etc.

For some reason having XMP enabled was causing my PC to freeze if i pressed the reset button on the case, Or if i hit the restart option in windows it would log out of windows & then sit on a black screen forever. And Save & Exit bios would just freeze on the bios page.

This is with the latest v1.6 msi bios

/edit Well this fixed it for a few restarts, Now its back to just sitting at a black screen.

Really starting to dislike this Msi m7 board..


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Cache is actually 4100mhz, Not 4200.
> 
> I ended up having to disable XMP & Manually enter the timings/Voltage/Speed etc.
> 
> For some reason having XMP enabled was causing my PC to freeze if i pressed the reset button on the case, Or if i hit the restart option in windows it would log out of windows & then sit on a black screen forever. And Save & Exit bios would just freeze on the bios page.
> 
> This is with the latest v1.6 msi bios
> 
> /edit Well this fixed it for a few restarts, Now its back to just sitting at a black screen.
> 
> Really starting to dislike this Msi m7 board..


Yup.... I have trouble also with xmp... even the guy from msi forum gave me 1.65 bios version. .. but nothing. ..
Max manually input ddr4 3000 cannot 3200... what a waste my xmp 3200....


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Yup.... I have trouble also with xmp... even the guy from msi forum gave me 1.65 bios version. .. but nothing. ..
> Max manually input ddr4 3000 cannot 3200... what a waste my xmp 3200....


Actually i was wrong again. Mobo refused to restart again, So i just went through all my bios changes one at a time, restarting after EACH change.

Turns out it was disabling the on board audio that is giving me the strange restart bug.

I cant understand how it would be related at all.. But i turned the audio controller back on & now restarting works fine lol

Turned XMP back on too, Works fine.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Really starting to dislike this Msi m7 board..


You aren't the first to think that. My friend has told me the same thing, specifically with regards to the bios.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> What were your temps and vcore under load?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568357/skylake-delidded/360#post_24383306


----------



## Strife21

Got a question for you guys. As you know I had a ASrock extreme 6 before getting my Asus Maximus z170. I have a weird error in event viewer on every startup:

"Source: Application Popup Event ID: 56

The description for Event ID 56 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

ACPI
5"

I got this message with both boards and am trying to figure out what it is that is causing it. I spoke to some other people with Z170 boards and they seem to get this error too, this does not happen on any of my other previous generation chipset boards with windows 10.

Does anyone have any ideas? I have tried multiple reinstalls of fresh windows 10 on two different boards and this error is always in the event viewer upon a restart. Doesn't seem to be causing any problems but I am trying to figure it out.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> You aren't the first to think that. My friend has told me the same thing, specifically with regards to the bios.


I really hope they fix it with a bios update.

I just cant understand how disabling the on board audio, Would cause a restart issue like that.

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=260854.0

Made a thread about it, On MSI's website.

Seems im not the only one with this issue.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Got a question for you guys. As you know I had a ASrock extreme 6 before getting my Asus Maximus z170. I have a weird error in event viewer on every startup:
> 
> "Source: Application Popup Event ID: 56
> 
> The description for Event ID 56 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> ACPI
> 5"
> 
> I got this message with both boards and am trying to figure out what it is that is causing it. I spoke to some other people with Z170 boards and they seem to get this error too, this does not happen on any of my other previous generation chipset boards with windows 10.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? I have tried multiple reinstalls of fresh windows 10 on two different boards and this error is always in the event viewer upon a restart. Doesn't seem to be causing any problems but I am trying to figure it out.


Win 7 incudes further details;

"Driver ACPI returned invalid ID for a child device (5)."

Please don't tell me Win 7 is more thorough than 10.







New chipset, early BIOS, I wouldn't worry too much about this.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My i5 6600K's stock VID was 1.16V in P95









Right now running P95 at darkwizz's setting at 4.4Ghz 1.33V (1.3 in Bios) LLC6 max temp 70C ambient 24C.

I set te voltage a little high because Im too lazy to clear CMOS lol.

Chip is not delided. Cooling is EK EVO + 480 rad.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Cache is actually 4100mhz, Not 4200.
> 
> I ended up having to disable XMP & Manually enter the timings/Voltage/Speed etc.
> 
> For some reason having XMP enabled was causing my PC to freeze if i pressed the reset button on the case, Or if i hit the restart option in windows it would log out of windows & then sit on a black screen forever. And Save & Exit bios would just freeze on the bios page.
> 
> This is with the latest v1.6 msi bios
> 
> /edit Well this fixed it for a few restarts, Now its back to just sitting at a black screen.
> 
> Really starting to dislike this Msi m7 board..


Did you miss my post?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, you mind listing more specifics on Aida64? For example, how long the test was run. I've charted you.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you miss my post?


Yes i did, This thread moves really quick & I've been trying to trouble shoot a few things lately. The newest one is my Mech keyboard i just spilled soda on >_<

I've only done about 3-4 hours of AIDA atm, I plan on doing more though.

Was Stress, CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> My i5 6600K's stock VID was 1.16V in P95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now running P95 at darkwizz's setting at 4.4Ghz 1.33V (1.3 in Bios) LLC6 max temp 70C ambient 24C.
> 
> I set te voltage a little high because Im too lazy to clear CMOS lol.
> 
> Chip is not delided. Cooling is EK EVO + 480 rad.


Random question, but what's the total capacity of your loop with the 480?


----------



## Weber

Five hours of realbench, this 6600k 47x100/1.4v is rock solid.
I delidded before trying to get a higher OC as temps were a concern.
Will retest before chart entry.
Here is before 99C/after 74C delid+clu temps doing p95v28.7 torture test custom 4 thread 8K fft.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Stress testing at 4.8Ghz 1.35Vcore 1.25VID right now. I was able to do 4.7Ghz at 1.30Vcore LLC5 but 4.8 give me a bluescreen in P95 in 2 minutes.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> My i5 6600K's stock VID was 1.16V in P95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now running P95 at darkwizz's setting at 4.4Ghz 1.33V (1.3 in Bios) LLC6 max temp 70C ambient 24C.
> 
> I set te voltage a little high because Im too lazy to clear CMOS lol.
> 
> Chip is not delided. Cooling is EK EVO + 480 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Random question, but what's the total capacity of your loop with the 480?
Click to expand...

Running 1400rpms fans in pull, total capacity should be close to 250W at 10C delta.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Running 1400rpms fans in pull, total capacity should be close to 250W at 10C delta.


Sorry, I worded that badly (I'm on my phone). I meant the liquid capacity of the loop hehe.









I wish I could fit a 480 in my case, but 420 is as big as I can fit and I'm not sold on the 140mm fans, although the Vardar 140mm's do look promising.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Running 1400rpms fans in pull, total capacity should be close to 250W at 10C delta.


I have to spend my entire bank account to beat you now.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I have a 6cm long tube res. My 480mm rad is mounter on the outside of a Corsair 240.

Ran into ethernet driver problems. It won't install on Server 2012 but works fine on win 10, so I have to downgrade my OS.

Right now I'm installing it on my laptop and the ssd is powered by my desktop lol.


The red wire is the female to male SATA cable thats connected to my laptops harddrive connector.


----------



## error-id10t

Seems I have to join you guys as my computer is now showing 00 during boot and obviously doesn't work and I can't get a 5820K as then I'd need a GPU too which I don't have at the moment. Before I do anything, anyone have any problems with this? I'm not asking for budget etc, not my first time on the rodeo I just haven't kept up to date with Skylake at all.

Hero (are there ASUS boards with digital multi-meter points or does any other manufacturer provide USB Flashback?)
6700K
3200CAS16 (CMK8GX4M2B3200C16)

From what I see the RAM should be just fine with Hero as they list the 32GB for same model.


----------



## smonkie

I decided to switch from Noctua NTH1 to Liquid Ultra in between the die and IHS. 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend, max thermal record of any software I've tried:

Noctua NTH1:



Liquid Ultra:



5º less in max temp, +3º less average.

So I'm at 4700 @ 1.375, Prime95 stable and never ever reaching 80º (air). I call this a nice improvement. ^^

And because I'm Prime95 stable, that means I can play around at about 1.335 (BIOS) having a pretty much stable PC.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Damn, it's pretty tempting to delid my 6600K. Right now does 75C max at 1.35V in P95 on custom loop.

I'll probably play it safe this time. School already started and I'm going after a 90% average. My 76% average for the first 2 semester definately won't look good on paper


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have to spend my entire bank account to beat you now.


me not been charted yet...? post#1363


----------



## BoredErica

Here are the recent changes to the guide:

Quote:


> 9/11/2015
> Added tip about opening image in a new tab to view it in full size.
> Added a picture showing how to set custom FFT sizes in Prime.
> In pre-overclocking spoiler, added info about input voltage/cache voltage being removed for Skylake.
> In that same spoiler, fixed "Nuctua" typo.
> In that same spoiler, added info on Ripjaws 4 vs Ripjaws 5.
> Recommendation to check temperatures for a test before leaving has been extended to 3 minutes due to behavior of IBT/Linpack.
> Added some stuff about cache overclocking which I forgot to all this time.
> Renamed 'quick overclocking' to 'core overclocking'.
> Fixed typo... 'on changed' vs 'unchanged' in the cache frequency doesn't matter spoiler.
> Chart's "VID" column changed to "Vcore in Bios".
> 
> 9/10/2015
> Updated the temperature chart.
> Updated information about the temperature chart so the description makes sense.
> Added power consumption chart of various stress tests.
> Added C state power usage comparison.
> Added bits about Fclk overclocking.
> Small changes to disclaimer spoiler contents.
> Ugh, LLC description changes in second spoiler.
> WIP tag has come off, 2 minutes ahead of schedule! wewt!
> 
> 9/9/2015
> Added part about ram overclocks crashing CPU tests, along with 2 bsod code info.
> Removed part about Linpack/IBT being bad tests, added info on delayed stressing for those two.
> Typo fixed about "x254 can do the same".
> Added part about base clock allowing for decimal places.
> 
> 9/8/2015
> Charting form stress test form has been edited a little for more precise information gathering...


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800mhz
> Cache Frequency: ?
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.48v
> Vcore: 1.44v load 1.48v idle
> Cooling Solution: Custom wc
> Stability Test: prime 27.9 blend test 1 hour
> Batch Number: Malaysia L525B503
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: auto
> Motherboard: msi z170a gaming m7
> LLC Setting: dont have...
> Misc Comments: none


Charted. As the OP says, cache, ring same thing. If your core is 4.8 you cache is 4.8 as well, although 4.811ghz is interesting. Your base clock really 100mhz in the bios?

Interesting Vdroop there. I'm surprised MSI boards would be missing something as basic as LLC.

Please try to be more specific, what is in your custom loop?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> me not been charted yet...? post#1363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I still remember. I was going to do it at the end of the day and my computer's been going all day for stress test testing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Yes i did, This thread moves really quick & I've been trying to trouble shoot a few things lately. The newest one is my Mech keyboard i just spilled soda on >_<
> 
> I've only done about 3-4 hours of AIDA atm, I plan on doing more though.
> 
> Was Stress, CPU, FPU, Cache, System Memory


I've updated your settings.

Hope to see you try something like x264 16T overnight (if I have a chart of people with 4.8ghz running Aida, it puts me in an awkward position).

Nevertheless, thank you for your submission.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted. As the OP says, cache, ring same thing. If your core is 4.8 you cache is 4.8 as well, although 4.811ghz is interesting. Your base clock really 100mhz in the bios?
> 
> Interesting Vdroop there.
> 
> Please try to be more specific, what is in your custom loop?
> 
> I've updated your settings.
> 
> Hope to see you try something like x264 16T overnight (if I have a chart of people with 4.8ghz running Aida, it puts me in an awkward position).
> 
> Nevertheless, thank you for your submission.


Where do i download x264 from

I keep hearing about it, Never used it before.

Last CPU i OC"D was 2500k with prime


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Where do i download x264 from
> 
> I keep hearing about it, Never used it before.
> 
> Last CPU i OC"D was 2500k with prime


Sure, you can use Prime if you want, in fact for the purpose of verification it's an even stronger test. But some people don't want to use Prime, so we came up with this alternative. In my opinion, Aida is not a tough enough test to ensure stability. It ranks in the bottom in terms of temperature, power usage, etc. My opinion is that Prime is too hard, x264 16 threads is just right, and Aida is too easy.

With the chart it becomes this tug of war... balancing stress tests that people are willing to use without being too easy or too hard to pass... if it's too easy people will just dismiss the chart. And so I end up asking people to consider something else, or to PM them for followups, etc.

There is a section in the OP for download links. If you haven't seen it yet, you might find some useful charts and stuff up there.

Quote:


> *Stress Test Download Links*
> 
> Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.05
> 
> Aida64 v5.30.35
> 
> IBT v2.54
> 
> Linpack Package v1
> 
> OCCT v4.4.1
> 
> Prime95 v27.9
> 
> Prime95 v28.7
> 
> ROG Realbench v2.4
> 
> XTU v6.0.2.2
> 
> y-Cruncher 0.6.8
> 
> Latest Version of HWinfo (Monitors temps, voltages, etc.)
> 
> Memtest v6.2.0 (For testing ram overclocks.)


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sure, you can use Prime if you want, in fact for the purpose of verification it's an even stronger test. But some people don't want to use Prime, so we came up with this alternative. In my opinion, Aida is not a tough enough test to ensure stability. It ranks in the bottom in terms of temperature, power usage, etc. My opinion is that Prime is too hard, x264 16 threads is just right, and Aida is too easy.
> 
> With the chart it becomes this tug of war... balancing stress tests that people are willing to use without being too easy or too hard to pass... if it's too easy people will just dismiss the chart. And so I end up asking people to consider something else, or to PM them for followups, etc.
> 
> There is a section in the OP for download links. If you haven't seen it yet, you might find some useful charts and stuff up there.


/edit nvm figured it out

thanks

Hey my temps are working properly now! No idea what changed lol

75 - 76 - 69 - 70 atm


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> /edit nvm figured it out
> 
> thanks
> 
> Hey my temps are working properly now! No idea what changed lol
> 
> 75 - 76 - 69 - 70 atm


Hmmm, weird. The test works for most people, but I have seen some off cases where it doesn't work... Wish I could make a package everybody uses without problem.

So anyways, generally my recommendation is to run x264 16T overnight... Set it before going to sleep, wake up and if it passes, a picture will do and I'll feel great about your entry. :')

GL w/ le stressing


----------



## v1ral

I don't know if this has been mentioned/ask before, but is there any difference in the the version of x264 2.05 compared to 2.0?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted. As the OP says, cache, ring same thing. If your core is 4.8 you cache is 4.8 as well, although 4.811ghz is interesting. Your base clock really 100mhz in the bios?
> 
> Interesting Vdroop there. I'm surprised MSI boards would be missing something as basic as LLC.
> 
> Please try to be more specific, what is in your custom loop?
> 
> I've updated your settings.
> 
> Hope to see you try something like x264 16T overnight (if I have a chart of people with 4.8ghz running Aida, it puts me in an awkward position).
> 
> Nevertheless, thank you for your submission.


yup base clock 100 in bios

my cooling setup
Cooling setup
Rad ek xt 360
Rad ek pe 360
Rad ek xtx 360
Rad ek xt 420
Rad ek xt 140
Res 250
pump 2xd5
Ek supremacy
Ek hwboot vga universal 2x

no llc







... sometime i just set 1.52v to meet 1.48-1.49v at max load... but still variable vcore change range to much so still no stable @ 4.9ghz or 5ghz... only cinebench can do...
using offset is funny ... offset means that will be using offset when max load, but they using it all the time @ idle n @ load same vdroop...


----------



## Rikuo

Was stable a few hours in aida

was stable a few hours in prime

3 minutes on x264 lol


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Was stable a few hours in aida
> 
> was stable a few hours in prime
> 
> 3 minutes on x264 lol


That's strange. All of my experiences and testing shows that Prime is harder to pass. But with stress testing, it can be fickle. You can pass an hour, then fail in 5 minutes. (I know firsthand, because I'm having a fun time trying to average out how long it takes to crash.)

Having said that, if you try again and find that you somehow can't pass x264 but you can pass Prime (v27.9 or later), that works as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> yup base clock 100 in bios
> 
> my cooling setup
> Cooling setup
> Rad ek xt 360
> Rad ek pe 360
> Rad ek xtx 360
> Rad ek xt 420
> Rad ek xt 140
> Res 250
> pump 2xd5
> Ek supremacy
> Ek hwboot vga universal 2x
> 
> no llc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... sometime i just set 1.52v to meet 1.48-1.49v at max load... but still variable vcore change range to much so still no stable @ 4.9ghz or 5ghz... only cinebench can do...
> using offset is funny ... offset means that will be using offset when max load, but they using it all the time @ idle n @ load same vdroop...


Alright, I'll update the chart in a second.

Your case presents a question to me: Do I order people by Vcore in bios or Vcore average as read in HWinfo? Probably latter is better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I don't know if this has been mentioned/ask before, but is there any difference in the the version of x264 2.05 compared to 2.0?


Are you talking about our modified x264 stress test, or the official x264 application from VideoLan?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Your case presents a question to me: Do I order people by Vcore in bios or Vcore average as read in HWinfo? Probably latter is better.


Definitely the latter, what with everyone running different LLC settings and in some cases just having large differences under load.


----------



## v1ral

The one you guys modded?
Does it stress differently to the vanilla x264k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> The one you guys modded?
> Does it stress differently to the vanilla x264k


Yes.

-The x264 bench we started with doesn't have a loop function

-Can't see how many loops you passed before you crashed

-Requires multiple things pre-installed that doesn't come with the package. Ours, you just download, unzip, and run the bat file.

-We have options to use more threads, making the test harder to pass and hotter.

-We only do part 2 of the original x264 bench test. The first part is a waste of time for stressing - but remember, it was x264 bench, and for benching it was fine.

-Some other internal tweaks to make the test a little more demanding.


----------



## Rikuo

64c in prime

75 in x264

Cant keep either of them stable.

Going from 1.44 -> 1.46 Still crashes within 5minutes

No BSOD just screen locks up, then restarts after about 10 seconds.

All ive changed in BIOS is Vcore & Ratio

Anything else i should try?

3 minutes, worker #1 error


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> -The x264 bench we started with doesn't have a loop function
> -Can't see how many loops you passed before you crashed
> -Requires multiple things pre-installed that doesn't come with the package. Ours, you just download, unzip, and run the bat file.
> -We have options to use more threads, making the test harder to pass and hotter.
> -We only do part 2 of the original x264 bench test. The first part is a waste of time for stressing - but remember, it was x264 bench, and for benching it was fine.
> -Some other internal tweaks to make the test a little more demanding.


Thanks for the info !!
I'm switching to this version of x264 for my DC chip, i know wrong thread, but good info nonetheless.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks for the info !!
> I'm switching to this version of x264 for my DC chip, i know wrong thread, but good info nonetheless.


Thanks for visiting!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> 64c in prime
> 
> 75 in x264
> 
> Cant keep either of them stable.
> 
> Going from 1.44 -> 1.46 Still crashes within 5minutes
> 
> No BSOD just screen locks up, then restarts after about 10 seconds.
> 
> All ive changed in BIOS is Vcore & Ratio
> 
> Anything else i should try?


You're getting higher temps in x264 than prime?!

What is this I don't even o.o

I dunno, maybe your Prime95 is a dud or like version 26 or something. This is the first time I've heard of somebody getting higher temps in x264 than in Prime...

I was going to think about LLC then I just remembered the LLC situation with MSI boards is a mess. If the ram is stable... maybe try lowering cache frequency a bit, see if that helps. Other than that I think we're looking at the prospect of an unstable overclock to being with... this is why I am not a fan of Aida64. I think it's the easiest stress test people use.

You can also try base clock tweaks. If you're crashing at 4.8, see if you can do 4.75 or something to that effect. Your voltages are pretty high, so I bet the scaling is pretty bad and you'll gain quite a bit of stability with small decreases in the core frequency.

Asus mobo recommends turning off spread spectrum, SVID, etc but I think those are all moonshots.


----------



## Rikuo

Yea i was. Decided raising the voltage any more than that just wasnt worth it..

Turned it down to 4.7, at 1.44

Whats weird is @ 1.46 4.8ghz it was showing 75c~

4.7 @ 1.44 topped out at 90c

~_~ Im so confused


----------



## llantant

Username: llantant
CPU Model: I7 6700k
Base Clock: 100mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700mhz
Cache Frequency: Stock
Vcore in UEFI: 1.33v Adaptive
Vcore: 1.28(to .344)v load 0.8v idle (All C Sates enabled)
Cooling Solution: H110 GTX
Stability Test: Real Bench 8 Hours and some ITB. (x264, AIDA and finally PRIME to follow)
Batch Number: Malaysia L519B932
Ram Speed: 3200mhz XMP 16/18/18/36 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Level 4

Misc Comments: Temps not exceeding 68c with realbench 74 itb. All C states on and EIST on AUTO. Power Duty Control: Extreme. Power phase control Extreme. CPU Current Capability 140%. Spread spectrum disabled.

Well this is the 2nd one I have overclocked now (my one







). I am very happy with it. I have done some runs at 4.8ghz and I know would be able to get it stable at LLC lvl 5 and 1.4v approx in BIOS but I dont really want to run that high yet. Ive also memtested memory at xmp all good. Will do some tests now like the x 264, I was just a little excited and tired of waiting and wanted to post this. Going to do 4 hours AIDA64 then 8 Hours x264 and maybe prime to finish up. Temps seems good which was the one thing I was worrying about.

Happy so far with this platform









2 Skylakes down and 1 more to go! (last wont be for a couple of weeks though).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: llantant
> CPU Model: I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100mhz
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700mhz
> Cache Frequency: Stock
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.33v Adaptive
> Vcore: 1.28(to .344)v load 0.8v idle (All C Sates enabled)
> Cooling Solution: H110 GTX
> Stability Test: Real Bench 8 Hours and some ITB. (x264, AIDA and finally PRIME to follow)
> Batch Number: Malaysia L519B932
> Ram Speed: 3200mhz XMP 16/18/18/36 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> 
> Misc Comments: Temps not exceeding 68c with realbench 74 itb. All C states on and EIST on AUTO. Power Duty Control: Extreme. Power phase control Extreme. CPU Current Capability 140%. Spread spectrum disabled.
> 
> Well this is the 2nd one I have overclocked now (my one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am very happy with it. I have done some runs at 4.8ghz and I know would be able to get it stable at LLC lvl 5 and 1.4v approx in BIOS but I dont really want to run that high yet. Ive also memtested memory at xmp all good. Will do some tests now like the x 264, I was just a little excited and tired of waiting and wanted to post this. Going to do 4 hours AIDA64 then 8 Hours x264 and maybe prime to finish up. Temps seems good which was the one thing I was worrying about.
> 
> Happy so far with this platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Skylakes down and 1 more to go! (last wont be for a couple of weeks though).


Charted, I hope you check back after the tests are done with pictures, and when you're onto your last CPU!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Definitely the latter, what with everyone running different LLC settings and in some cases just having large differences under load.


Problem with that is many people will not know what their average Vcore reading is for their test. What am I going to do with people who don't know?


----------



## nasuellia

Here's an update to my very very sad entry... managed to up my record by 100MHz, with I'm already approaching absurd voltages.

Username: nasuellia
CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: x45
Core Frequency: 4500MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Auto + 0.195V Offset (1.440V reading in UEFI)
Vcore: 1.416V (Pass-1 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-2 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-3 Prime95)
Cooling Solution: Corsair h110i
Stability Test: Prime95 overnight (about 6h)
Batch Number: L519B875 (Made in Malaysia)
Ram Speed: 2400MHz 16-16-16-39-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.2V (stock)
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
LLC Setting: ?
Misc Comments: this time I took the screenshot while Prime95 was running, you can see vcore, and frequency during load, but you'll have to trust me (and windows clock) on the test's duration. What should I put there on LLC? MSI's "Voltage Compensation" in on AUTO right now, but we still don't really know what that does.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Here's an update to my very very sad entry... managed to up my record by 100MHz, with I'm already approaching absurd voltages.
> 
> Username: nasuellia
> CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: x45
> Core Frequency: 4500MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Auto + 0.195V Offset (1.440V reading in UEFI)
> Vcore: 1.416V (Pass-1 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-2 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-3 Prime95)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair h110i
> Stability Test: Prime95 overnight (about 6h)
> Batch Number: L519B875 (Made in Malaysia)
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 16-16-16-39-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.2V (stock)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: ?
> Misc Comments: this time I took the screenshot while Prime95 was running, you can see vcore, and frequency during load, but you'll have to trust me (and windows clock) on the test's duration. What should I put there on LLC? MSI's "Voltage Compensation" in on AUTO right now, but we still don't really know what that does.


Alright, I've updated your settings in the chart.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted, I hope you check back after the tests are done with pictures, and when you're onto your last CPU!


Will do! The first skylake I done wasn't as good. 1.37-1.4v for 4.7 and the final one is the same batch number as the first. That will be on a lower end matx board as he wants a small case so will be interesting to see how that clocks and temps.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Alright, I've updated your settings in the chart.


Darkwizzie, maybe for the purposes of statistics it might be the simplest to just have 2 charts. The first one being the one you already have with people setting their own regulations for what is stable, and going with it. For example, for me doing some quick cinebench testing and then a week or more of gaming, which works just fine for my own personal uses.

Then, a second chart with more strict guidelines like having to tune your LLC to make sure load voltages are close to the same to idle voltages, using a combination of P95 and a loop of x264 or even x265 4K encoding for x amount of hours, etc...
This way we call can create some proper statistics.


----------



## Scoundrel

Darkwizzie, and others







what's your opinion on adaptive vcore and offset modes?
I see more and more people using it, and wonder if there would be any benefits, and how to really use it.

If i know im stable at 1.36v, how would i go about using adaptive or offsets to minimize voltage to the CPU when it's not needed, and ensuring there is enough when it actually needs it, are there any guidelines for this ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Darkwizzie, maybe for the purposes of statistics it might be the simplest to just have 2 charts. The first one being the one you already have with people setting their own regulations for what is stable, and going with it. For example, for me doing some quick cinebench testing and then a week or more of gaming, which works just fine for my own personal uses.
> 
> Then, a second chart with more strict guidelines like having to tune your LLC to make sure load voltages are close to the same to idle voltages, using a combination of P95 and a loop of x264 or even x265 4K encoding for x amount of hours, etc...
> This way we call can create some proper statistics.


I concur!

The only thing tho is why have load close to idle voltages? I see absolutely no reason not
To run with c States on but some disagree. Ofc for test purposes they could be just turned off but why?

Best just to say what LLC and voltage range at load I.e 1.328 - 1.333 LLC 4 adaptive 1.335 in bios.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I concur!
> 
> The only thing tho is why have load close to idle voltages? I see absolutely no reason not
> To run with c States on but some disagree. Ofc for test purposes they could be just turned off but why?
> 
> Best just to say what LLC and voltage range at load I.e 1.328 - 1.333 LLC 4 adaptive 1.335 in bios.


Ah yeah just listing voltages at load would work too.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Darkwizzie, and others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your opinion on adaptive vcore and offset modes?
> I see more and more people using it, and wonder if there would be any benefits, and how to really use it.
> 
> If i know im stable at 1.36v, how would i go about using adaptive or offsets to minimize voltage to the CPU when it's not needed, and ensuring there is enough when it actually needs it, are there any guidelines for this ?


I set adaptive in bios then set voltage to what I wanted. 1.335v and left offset on auto. As recommended in the asus maximums OC article I have. I'll link when I get home as I don't have the link to hand.

Then I enabled all c States.

That's my preferred way so far. Some people don't like the c States. I honestly don't see why. I benched my ssd on and off and it's the same too.


----------



## QuantumX

I'm a little late to the party, but just wanted to say NICE GUIDE!

I also don't like Prime95 much unless the CPU is delidded. Recent Intel CPU's would randomly become unstable with temps around 70 - 75'C, which is reached quickly with P95.

The x264 bench you suggested is good, I used the new HwBot x265 benchmark first though to roughly test for stability. Overkill mode in the x265 bench makes it possible to stress the RAM as well, the program uses about 2GB of RAM per 4K instance running.

x265 bench runs only 2 - 4'C hotter than the x264 bench so the temps stay safe









With combination of these two benches I've got my 6700K running at 4700MHz 1.376v with custom loop, max temp was 62'C. So now I know when I delid temps are gonna be super cool, probably mid 50's at the most









http://hwbot.org/submission/2973796_


----------



## zinjos

Are the entries listed here 24/7 clock speeds or Just the maximum stable clock speed of your cpu?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but just wanted to say NICE GUIDE!
> 
> I also don't like Prime95 much unless the CPU is delidded. Recent Intel CPU's would randomly become unstable with temps around 70 - 75'C, which is reached quickly with P95.
> 
> The x264 bench you suggested is good, I used the new HwBot x265 benchmark first though to roughly test for stability. Overkill mode in the x265 bench makes it possible to stress the RAM as well, the program uses about 2GB of RAM per 4K instance running.
> 
> x265 bench runs only 2 - 4'C hotter than the x264 bench so the temps stay safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With combination of these two benches I've got my 6700K running at 4700MHz 1.376v with custom loop, max temp was 62'C. So now I know when I delid temps are gonna be super cool, probably mid 50's at the most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2973796_


Nice temps


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Are the entries listed here 24/7 clock speeds or Just the maximum stable clock speed of your cpu?


Can't speak for anyone else but mine is 24/7.

I could reach 4.8 at 1.4 but I don't want that high for 24/7. Yet anyway


----------



## smonkie

It seems like the Liquid Ultra has somehow cured overnight. Same test, roughly the same ambient temp: 2º less (7º less in total max temp compared to previous Noctua NTH1).









Amazing stuff.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Here's an update to my very very sad entry... managed to up my record by 100MHz, with I'm already approaching absurd voltages.
> 
> Username: nasuellia
> CPU Model: Intel Core-i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: x45
> Core Frequency: 4500MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Auto + 0.195V Offset (1.440V reading in UEFI)
> Vcore: 1.416V (Pass-1 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-2 Prime95) / 1.408 (Pass-3 Prime95)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair h110i
> Stability Test: Prime95 overnight (about 6h)
> Batch Number: L519B875 (Made in Malaysia)
> Ram Speed: 2400MHz 16-16-16-39-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.2V (stock)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: ?
> Misc Comments: this time I took the screenshot while Prime95 was running, you can see vcore, and frequency during load, but you'll have to trust me (and windows clock) on the test's duration. What should I put there on LLC? MSI's "Voltage Compensation" in on AUTO right now, but we still don't really know what that does.


Try manual voltage. I used offset mode and put in +0.1v, and it shoots up to 1.42V in P95. My stock voltage was 1.16V.


----------



## Scoundrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I set adaptive in bios then set voltage to what I wanted. 1.335v and left offset on auto. As recommended in the asus maximums OC article I have. I'll link when I get home as I don't have the link to hand.
> 
> Then I enabled all c States.
> 
> That's my preferred way so far. Some people don't like the c States. I honestly don't see why. I benched my ssd on and off and it's the same too.


Does that mean that you will reach a maximum of 1.335v, but it will use less whenever it can?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoundrel*
> 
> Does that mean that you will reach a maximum of 1.335v, but it will use less whenever it can?


It will yes.


----------



## mandrix

Well P95 v28.7 small fft's I passed before but now are killing me! don't understand why, but I had to bump the vcore to Adaptive/1.370, which gives 1.376v under heavy load (small fft's)

I've got more testing to do, Darkwizzie, so I'll let you know what I land on but it's looking like the 1.360 I listed for the chart before isn't going to fly. I need to do a variety of testing and decide if I care about the small fft's or not, as 1.360 vcore seems perfectly stable otherwise. I dunno.

Was hoping to get a better cpu, my 4770K & 4790K cpu's had no problem doing 4.8 at decent vcore.


----------



## llantant

https://m.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/3g3t5z/skylake_overclocking_guide_from_asus/?ref=readnext_2

This along with what others are doing within this thread helped me out a bunch.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Are you guys sure x264 is a good stress test? I get to 73C in P95 and max out at 59C in custom x264.

4.8Ghz 1.35V.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What score should I expect out of a 6600K?

At 4.8Ghz Core 4.4Ghz Cache 2800 CL15 1.25V RAM I'm getting 800 for R15 and 9.28 for R11.5.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are you guys sure x264 is a good stress test? I get to 73C in P95 and max out at 59C in custom x264.
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.35V.


Temperatures doesn't correlate with vcore needed to be stable. You can run a test at 90c on haswell, not crash and then run another test at 65c and crash. Skylake is probably not much different.
Quote:


> You're getting higher temps in x264 than prime?!
> 
> What is this I don't even o.o
> 
> I dunno, maybe your Prime95 is a dud or like version 26 or something. This is the first time I've heard of somebody getting higher temps in x264 than in Prime...


Maybe s/he forgot to update windows 7 to enable avx instructions. Prime and a fair amount of other programs are crippled without them


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted, I hope you check back after the tests are done with pictures, and when you're onto your last CPU!


Apologies. Slight mistake. My LLC is Level 5. Voltages etc are whats listed though. Also you noted I claimed that ive run aida and prime. I said that I am going to run them plus the x264 and will post pics when I do. 4 Hours AIDA, 8 hours x264 and maybe 8 12 hour custom prime to finish.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

The 6600K is much better than the G3258. In KF2 CPU usage is only 70% instead of 100%









Too bad my GPU sucks. GTX780 at 1.25Ghz can't handle KF2 at Ultra 144fps


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Darkwizzie, maybe for the purposes of statistics it might be the simplest to just have 2 charts. The first one being the one you already have with people setting their own regulations for what is stable, and going with it. For example, for me doing some quick cinebench testing and then a week or more of gaming, which works just fine for my own personal uses.
> 
> Then, a second chart with more strict guidelines like having to tune your LLC to make sure load voltages are close to the same to idle voltages, using a combination of P95 and a loop of x264 or even x265 4K encoding for x amount of hours, etc...
> This way we call can create some proper statistics.


Great idea.


----------



## llantant

I have been playing with the most recent version of prime95. 28.7. (also some 28.5). In order for me to pass multiple Small FFT runs I need to up my voltage from 1.335 to 1.365 in BIOS. Took that much to stabilise!!!!

Temps 77c Max. This is an hour run Ive just completed. I was BSOD at 1.335v little bit into the run. This is after a full 8 hour 16gb Real Bench run and 4 Hours AIDA 64 both passed.

So, Is my original OC not stable and if I can pass the other tests for that amount of time and fail prime then what the hell do I use for stability. Rather annoyed.









A Quote taken from Skylake Overclock Guide from ASUS :-

"Prime95 28.5 is not a good stress test for this platform. It is easy to pass hours of Prime95
and then fail a Handbrake encode within minutes. As an example, a CPU can pass Prime95 at
1.30V but needs 1.34V+ to pass Handbrake at a given frequency. Use ROG Realbench
instead."

It even says only to run realbench for 4 hours.

Custom blend for ram and chipset 2048 to 4096 seems fine at 1.335. Small fft isn't. Have not tried large yet.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I have been playing with the most recent version of prime95. 28.7. (also some 28.5). In order for me to pass multiple Small FFT runs I need to up my voltage from 1.335 to 1.365 in BIOS. Took that much to stabilise!!!!
> 
> Temps 77c Max. This is an hour run Ive just completed. I was BSOD at 1.335v little bit into the run. This is after a full 8 hour 16gb Real Bench run and 4 Hours AIDA 64 both passed.
> 
> So, Is my original OC not stable and if I can pass the other tests for that amount of time and fail prime then what the hell do I use for stability. Rather annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Quote taken from Skylake Overclock Guide from ASUS :-
> 
> "Prime95 28.5 is not a good stress test for this platform. It is easy to pass hours of Prime95
> and then fail a Handbrake encode within minutes. As an example, a CPU can pass Prime95 at
> 1.30V but needs 1.34V+ to pass Handbrake at a given frequency. Use ROG Realbench
> instead."
> 
> It even says only to run realbench for 4 hours.


Honestly, I would just use your PC the way you use it normally for a week or so and see if it works fine.
(I'm assuming here that you're overclocking to get more performance out of your machine in day to day usage)


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Honestly, I would just use your PC the way you use it normally for a week or so and see if it works fine.
> (I'm assuming here that you're overclocking to get more performance out of your machine in day to day usage)


Yeah I am, but you got to make sure it's stable surely??


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Are the entries listed here 24/7 clock speeds or Just the maximum stable clock speed of your cpu?


maximum stable clock should be 24/7 speeds no? Why would people want to go through overclocking and finding stable top speeds if they plan on clocking down later anyway?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Problem with that is many people will not know what their average Vcore reading is for their test. What am I going to do with people who don't know?


It is a spreadsheet, we can sort it however we want when we view it. I would suggest sorting by clock speed and then temp for display purposes.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I have been playing with the most recent version of prime95. 28.7. (also some 28.5). In order for me to pass multiple Small FFT runs I need to up my voltage from 1.335 to 1.365 in BIOS. Took that much to stabilise!!!!
> 
> Temps 77c Max. This is an hour run Ive just completed. I was BSOD at 1.335v little bit into the run. This is after a full 8 hour 16gb Real Bench run and 4 Hours AIDA 64 both passed.
> 
> So, Is my original OC not stable and if I can pass the other tests for that amount of time and fail prime then what the hell do I use for stability. Rather annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Quote taken from Skylake Overclock Guide from ASUS :-
> 
> "Prime95 28.5 is not a good stress test for this platform. It is easy to pass hours of Prime95
> and then fail a Handbrake encode within minutes. As an example, a CPU can pass Prime95 at
> 1.30V but needs 1.34V+ to pass Handbrake at a given frequency. Use ROG Realbench
> instead."
> 
> It even says only to run realbench for 4 hours.
> 
> Custom blend for ram and chipset 2048 to 4096 seems fine at 1.335. Small fft isn't. Have not tried large yet.


I was stable running Realbench (RB) for over 4 hours. Crashed (stopped responding) after running Prime95 28.7 (the one linked to by Darkwizze) for less than 30 minutes. This was just the default torture test. Went from crashing to errors then finally stable with no errors as I gradually increased Vcore above that which was stable with RB.

Many people speak for Asus and quite often the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing or saying. Furthermore, if you look at the images and video in the RB benchmark, it becomes quite apparent that they are using RB for advertisement purposes. So depending solely on RB is probably not a good idea in terms of long term stability, IMO.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I was stable running Realbench (RB) for over 4 hours. Crashed (stopped responding) after running Prime95 28.7 (the one linked to by Darkwizze) for less than 30 minutes. This was just the default torture test. Went from crashing to errors then finally stable with no errors as I gradually increased Vcore above that which was stable with RB.
> 
> Many people speak for Asus and quite often the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing or saying. Furthermore, if you look at the images and video in the RB benchmark, it becomes quite apparent that they are using RB for advertisement purposes. So depending solely on RB is probably not a good idea in terms of long term stability, IMO.


Ok sweet. I've always used prime with my sandybridge. It's only these days that people seem to start to drift away from it.

So you recommend I should aim for a prime stable overclock just to be safe? It's a difference of 0.030 volts









I wish there was just one all in one stability test and that's the standard everyone uses!!


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah I am, but you got to make sure it's stable surely??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok sweet. I've always used prime with my sandybridge. It's only these days that people seem to start to drift away from it.
> 
> So you recommend I should aim for a prime stable overclock just to be safe? It's a difference of 0.030 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was just one all in one stability test and that's the standard everyone uses!!


Why don't you move onto normal usage with an RB or x264 stable voltage, and see how you go? It's not like you really need a synthetic test to tell you that it's unstable; if it's truly unstable it'll be pretty hard to miss. If you are crashing and blue screening, or having other odd issues then you know you need to make adjustments. There is never going to be one test to rule them all so long as people have varying needs.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> maximum stable clock should be 24/7 speeds no? Why would people want to go through overclocking and finding stable top speeds if they plan on clocking down later anyway?


You're yet to understand the impressionable youngster mindset







. I've always believed there to be double standards when it comes to OC, especially among reviewers. One standard is for the internet and the other is for real 24/7 personal use.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're yet to understand the impressionable youngster mindset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've always believed there to be double standards when it comes to OC, especially among reviewers. One standard is for the internet and the other is for real 24/7 personal use.


Well I don't consider being able to boot Windows and post a CPU-Z screenshot to be "stable". I don't think anyone in here is showing on non 24/7 stable clocks since it requires passing a long x264 test and/or Prime95


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well I don't consider being able to boot Windows and post a CPU-Z screenshot to be "stable". I don't think anyone in here is showing on non 24/7 stable clocks since it requires passing a long x264 test and/or Prime95


I would consider a non 24/7 to be benchable in "insert CPU benchmark here" at high freq and high voltage say 1.5v and 5ghz with temps hitting 90's but a 24/7 stable clock to be 1.35v 4.7ghz and temps about 70.

But yeah, I'm sure everyone in this thread is posting 24/7 clocks.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok sweet. I've always used prime with my sandybridge. It's only these days that people seem to start to drift away from it.
> 
> So you recommend I should aim for a prime stable overclock just to be safe? It's a difference of 0.030 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was just one all in one stability test and that's the standard everyone uses!!


Here's what I do after drastic OC BIOS changes in order to save time.......Run only the RB benchmark "H.264 Video Encoding" a few times then move on to prime 2.87 provided there were no issues. In other words, don't neglect Handbrake stability but also don't waste hours confirming it, only to have your hopes dashed later by prime 2.87.

What the Asus guy says about prime is somewhat true for earlier versions but does not apply to the latest. In fact, I recall thinking that my Sandy build was stable based on prime 2.65 back then, only to have it fail during some Handbrake conversions a few years later.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Here's what I do after drastic OC BIOS changes in order to save time.......Run only the RB benchmark "H.264 Video Encoding" a few times then move on to prime 2.87 provided there were no issues. In other words, don't neglect Handbrake stability but also don't waste hours confirming it, only to have your hopes dashed later by prime 2.87.
> 
> What the Asus guy says about prime is somewhat true for earlier versions but does not apply to the latest. In fact, I recall thinking that my Sandy build was stable based on prime 2.65 back then, only to have it fail during some Handbrake conversions a few years later.


What exact test do you run in prime? Custom blend 90% ram 5 mins per test?

8k to 4096?

I've done a bunch of x265 4k encodes using x4 overkill at 1.335v no problem. It's only prime that fails at that voltage and needs 1.365.


----------



## incog

My current overclock is more than stable for desktop usage and even stress tests such as x264.

However if I start using OBS with heavy settings on a CPU bound game, sometimes it freezes.

Still messing around with settings until I get that fixed, it's a tough nut to crack, it's why I haven't posted my overclock yet.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well I don't consider being able to boot Windows and post a CPU-Z screenshot to be "stable". I don't think anyone in here is showing on non 24/7 stable clocks since it requires passing a long x264 test and/or Prime95


I suspect what we see is what one feels we should see. And that is expected to vary not only from CPU to CPU but also from individual to individual. Someone may altruistically submit results only to find them a bit too aggressive later on, but is not inclined to have the submission altered. Another will follow through and make the change.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What exact test do you run in prime? Custom blend 90% ram 5 mins per test?
> 
> 8k to 4096?
> 
> I've done a bunch of x265 4k encodes using x4 overkill at 1.335v no problem. It's only prime that fails at that voltage and needs 1.365.


_*What exact test do you run in prime?
*_
The default "Blend" without making any changes. Takes a while before the fun starts.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> _*What exact test do you run in prime?
> *_
> The default "Blend" without making any changes. Takes a while before the fun starts.


I'll try default. I've always done custom blend and run all the tests. If I remember right 5 mins per test is 12 hours with 90% ram


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I suspect what we see is what one feels we should see. And that is expected to vary not only from CPU to CPU but also from individual to individual. Someone may altruistically submit results only to find them a bit too aggressive later on, but is not inclined to have the submission altered. Another will follow through and make the change.


I suppose. I have seen a few people in this thread come back and update when they found instability, and I hope everyone is doing that but I guess there is no way to be sure. I have not put my info in yet because I am still tweaking and testing. once I know it is 100% stable in both Prime SmallFFT, prime 8k/8k, x264 16 thread, and x265 then I will put my info in and call it good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> _*What exact test do you run in prime?
> *_
> The default "Blend" without making any changes. Takes a while before the fun starts.


Custom 8k/8k is the hardest, with SmallFFT being a pretty close 2nd in how stressful it is. Blend takes far too long to test for instability because you never know when it is going to get to a stressful portion of the blend test. Using those other settings starts things off in very stressful ways so you can find stability much quicker.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I suppose. I have seen a few people in this thread come back and update when they found instability, and I hope everyone is doing that but I guess there is no way to be sure. I have not put my info in yet because I am still tweaking and testing. once I know it is 100% stable in both Prime SmallFFT, prime 8k/8k, x264 16 thread, and x265 then I will put my info in and call it good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 8k/8k is the hardest, with SmallFFT being a pretty close 2nd in how stressful it is. Blend takes far too long to test for instability because you never know when it is going to get to a stressful portion of the blend test. Using those other settings starts things off in very stressful ways so you can find stability much quicker.


The small fft test will run 8k though (setting 8k/8k just makes it solely run that specific test). It just goes through multiple tests. Prime blend will run all the tests. Custom lets you set the time per test, ram usage and any specific test you want. I don't understand why people are just running prime for a bit, either do them all or none at all.

My sandy would always struggle with 1792 and 1344. Even though it would easy pass the small ffts 8k etc.

I don't think you need more than 5 mins max per fft length myself.

Maybe times have changed though.


----------



## Koroz

Username: Koroz
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 1000
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency: 3500
Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
Vcore: 1.315
Cooling Solution: 212 EVO
Stability Test: x264 16threads normal priority ran for 10 hours 62 loops
Batch Number: MAL L527B392
Ram Speed: 3000 18-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: Asus VIII Hero 0802 Bios
LLC Setting: 3
Misc Comments:

I didn't run prime this time, but as I stated in an earlier post but didn't get many responses, I run fine on stability tests but for some reason I get graphical anomolies with any clock over 3.9-4.0. I can get my clock up to 4.7 @ 1.38v and 78c but I didn't screenshots those and I wanted with the new FLCK settings to just try 4.5 since that seems pretty baseline for an OC by the charts to see if I have the same problem.

Problem basically is when I start up every game but one (MGS Phantom Pain) they all get graphical anomolies in textures, the bottom half (never top) flickers black and eventually the UI in any of the games will set to a different scan rate causing a huge problem when attempting to aim at anything or finish a quest in an rpg etc. I am curious from the more experienced people here where I should start trouble shooting, does it tell you anything that I am stable in x264 and prime *latest ver* but not in any game beside MGS? Where should I start trying to track down the problem? Basically I am wondering if the OC is the culprit here or another piece of hardware. Either way, if I do anything else besides game its stable and fast. Photoshop is fine, videos are fine, compiling C is fine. It is almost like what will happen when the VRAM starts going bad on the GPU, if you have had that happen before you know what I am talking about. I'm at a loss =)


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Temperatures doesn't correlate with vcore needed to be stable. You can run a test at 90c on haswell, not crash and then run another test at 65c and crash. Skylake is probably not much different.
> Maybe s/he forgot to update windows 7 to enable avx instructions. Prime and a fair amount of other programs are crippled without them


He.

Using windows 10.

I think its this damn mobo, I am not very impressed so far. I hope they come out with a better bios soon.

1.46v @ 4.8ghz was reaching low 70's on prime, upper 70's on x264

Was still unstable on core #1 Pretty sure 4.8 is just too much for this chip. So i dropped down to 4.7 @ 1.4 last night and was getting 88-90c in prime & 76~ in x264.

I'm currently 25+ minutes into a 1.38v 4.7 x264 test, Pretty sure i'll get the voltage down some more. 68-70c atm Fans at about 40% speed


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koroz*
> 
> Username: Koroz
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 1000
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 3500
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.315
> Cooling Solution: 212 EVO
> Stability Test: x264 16threads normal priority ran for 10 hours 62 loops
> Batch Number: MAL L527B392
> Ram Speed: 3000 18-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asus VIII Hero 0802 Bios
> LLC Setting: 3
> Misc Comments:
> 
> I didn't run prime this time, but as I stated in an earlier post but didn't get many responses, I run fine on stability tests but for some reason I get graphical anomolies with any clock over 3.9-4.0. I can get my clock up to 4.7 @ 1.38v and 78c but I didn't screenshots those and I wanted with the new FLCK settings to just try 4.5 since that seems pretty baseline for an OC by the charts to see if I have the same problem.
> 
> Problem basically is when I start up every game but one (MGS Phantom Pain) they all get graphical anomolies in textures, the bottom half (never top) flickers black and eventually the UI in any of the games will set to a different scan rate causing a huge problem when attempting to aim at anything or finish a quest in an rpg etc. I am curious from the more experienced people here where I should start trouble shooting, does it tell you anything that I am stable in x264 and prime *latest ver* but not in any game beside MGS? Where should I start trying to track down the problem? Basically I am wondering if the OC is the culprit here or another piece of hardware. Either way, if I do anything else besides game its stable and fast. Photoshop is fine, videos are fine, compiling C is fine. It is almost like what will happen when the VRAM starts going bad on the GPU, if you have had that happen before you know what I am talking about. I'm at a loss =)


Honestly I would RMA both the CPU and MB and that should solve the issue. When you get the new hardware also do a new Windows install and wipe the old one completely.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I would consider a non 24/7 to be benchable in "insert CPU benchmark here" at high freq and high voltage say 1.5v and 5ghz with temps hitting 90's but a 24/7 stable clock to be 1.35v 4.7ghz and temps about 70.
> 
> But yeah, I'm sure everyone in this thread is posting 24/7 clocks.


Ok I wasn't sure. I had a cold night last night and had a go at higher volts and 4.9Ghz with colder temps but wouldn't have been a 24/7 clock speed as the volts are too high to be comfortable.

Back to the actual volts under the cpu. The gap between the hwinfo volts and under the cpu gets greater the harder you push the cpu.

All under load prime95 v27.9

@4.7Ghz bios Hwinfo under cpu
_______1.380v 1.424v 1.370v

@4.8Ghz bios Hwinfo under cpu
_______1.470v 1.488v 1.445v

@4.9Ghz bios Hwinfo under cpu
_______1.520v 1.554v 1.477v

Highest clocks of the night with no HT was 5048Ghz @1.500v not stable.


http://valid.x86.fr/f1cdqt

Tried for 4.9Ghz with HT stable but only got through 30 loops x264 temps under load were ambient 7c water 11c cores dident get above 65c


----------



## Rikuo

One of the loops for x264 just crashed in windows, Does that indicate unstable OC?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> One of the loops for x264 just crashed in windows, Does that indicate unstable OC?


Yes


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> One of the loops for x264 just crashed in windows, Does that indicate unstable OC?


How many loops did it complete before it failed one? I would think it is an unstable clock. Up the volts a little sounds like its almost there.


----------



## mandrix

Well I still find that small fft's in p95 v28.7 the hardest to pass. Usually either 12K or 15K. The weird thing is, I can leave the RAM at it's 2133 defaults and pass small fft's, then set my RAM for it's advertised 2666 and crash at the same vcore. But I have tried upping VCCIO & SA and it does no good...only upping vcore.

I ran 4 instances of memtest using 14GB of RAM for all instances for a while today and no problems...so who knows.

Think I will go back to my previous settings and run some more Real bench and x264 and make sure it's as stable with them as I think it is. I know this isn't Haswell but I never had to add an additional .02-.03v to pass P95 tests.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> How many loops did it complete before it failed one? I would think it is an unstable clock. Up the volts a little sounds like its almost there.


It had finished 3, crashed on one & then reached the end of loop 6 before locking up.

Strange part is i havent once got a BSOD, It just freezes.

Upped it to 1.385v in the bios

Shows 1.352v in Hwmonitor/Cpuz


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well I still find that small fft's in p95 v28.7 the hardest to pass. Usually either 12K or 15K. The weird thing is, I can leave the RAM at it's 2133 defaults and pass small fft's, then set my RAM for it's advertised 2666 and crash at the same vcore. But I have tried upping VCCIO & SA and it does no good...only upping vcore.
> 
> I ran 4 instances of memtest using 14GB of RAM for all instances for a while today and no problems...so who knows.
> 
> Think I will go back to my previous settings and run some more Real bench and x264 and make sure it's as stable with them as I think it is. I know this isn't Haswell but I never had to add an additional .02-.03v to pass P95 tests.


Pretty sure running ram at high freq with an overclocked CPU puts more stress on it and hence the need for extra voltage. Even if your not testing ram. Hence why some oriole low ram frequency in order to go for very high clocks.

But yeah. That prime is way overkill with the new set of instructions. It's crazy. I'd rather use 27.9 and AVX


----------



## oparr

_*"Problem basically is when I start up every game but one (MGS Phantom Pain) they all get graphical anomolies in textures, the bottom half (never top) flickers black and eventually the UI in any of the games will set to a different scan rate causing a huge problem when attempting to aim at anything or finish a quest in an rpg etc. I am curious from the more experienced people here where I should start trouble shooting, "*_

Try reloading/saving optimized defaults then make BIOS changes from scratch again. Are you running RivaTuner or PrecisionX?


----------



## Rikuo

More bad news on top of more bad news.

Crashed after an hour of 1.385v
upped it to 1.39

rear exhaust Aerocool shark 140mm just quit spinning :/


----------



## oparr

*"But yeah. That prime is way overkill with the new set of instructions. It's crazy. I'd rather use 27.9 and AVX"*


----------



## error-id10t

I always ask this, why are people wasting thread space with Prime again? The same conversation was had with Ivy, HW and DC.. and now it's here again.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I always ask this, why are people wasting thread space with Prime again? The same conversation was had with Ivy, HW and DC.. and now it's here again.


Because there's always new people coming in


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I always ask this, why are people wasting thread space with Prime again? The same conversation was had with Ivy, HW and DC.. and now it's here again.


You mean something like this;

A Quote taken from Skylake Overclock Guide from ASUS :-

_*"Prime95 28.5 is not a good stress test for this platform. It is easy to pass hours of Prime95
and then fail a Handbrake encode within minutes. As an example, a CPU can pass Prime95 at
1.30V but needs 1.34V+ to pass Handbrake at a given frequency. Use ROG Realbench
instead."
*_

Note the *"It is easy to pass hours of Prime95 and then fail a Handbrake encode within minutes."
*

Me thinks you have the conversations mixed up.


----------



## smonkie

I basically don't care about what that guy in Asus have to say, neither I know what his business partners are. What I know tho is you are NEVER EVER gonna find a system capable of running Prime with no errors which fails at ANYTHING else. And I dare right here right now to anyone to prove me wrong.

Again: just find your Prime95 stable point, and when found, lower your vcore five or six steps. You will have a goddamn stable PC in everything else.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I basically don't care about what that guy in Asus have to say, neither I know what his business partners are. What I know tho is you are NEVER EVER gonna find a system capable of running Prime with no errors which fails at ANYTHING else. And I dare right here right now to anyone to prove me wrong.
> 
> Again: just find your Prime95 stable point, and when found, lower your vcore five or six steps. You will have a goddamn stable PC in everything else.


Hello

It's obvious you do not use programs such as 3ds Max. Prime stable means nothing when the system requires additional tuning to not crash during a render. And if Prime stable is the golden mark for stability once stable why would anybody lower VCORE below the Prime stable point? Sorry but you are writing nothing but nonsense and hopefully casual users are not taking your posts seriously.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's obvious you do not use programs such as 3ds Max. Prime stable means nothing when the system requires additional tuning to not crash during a render. And if Prime stable is the golden mark for stability once stable why would anybody lower VCORE below the Prime stable point? Sorry but you are writing nothing but nonsense and hopefully casual users are not taking your posts seriously.


Well then, prove me I'm wrong. I can upload right now pictures of whatever you stress test you want -Aida, IBT, Intel Tuning XTU, Handbrake -with 0.04 volts less than I would need to pass Prime.

But you are right, I don't use 3ds Max. Didn't know it was a stress test, maybe you could advise Darkwizzie to add it as an option.


----------



## EniGma1987

A little preview of what I have so far:


1.344GHz FCLK and rising...
And yes, those temps are what I have under 100% load running 16 thread x264, ambient is 21c


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> /snip.


Curious, why don't you have ASUS rep tags?


----------



## PoeX

When raising BCLK i get problems with post. Sometimes it posts and Sometimes not. It can pass realbench, superpi 32m, 3dmark 2011 and memtest even though this happens. When it doesnt post it sats overclock failed. Then i just resave my settings a couple of times and it goes through.

So heres my question. What raised voltage could make this problem go away?

System agent is already at 1.263 and vdim at 1.344 and Vcore 1.385


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koroz*
> 
> Username: Koroz
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 1000
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 3500
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.315
> Cooling Solution: 212 EVO
> Stability Test: x264 16threads normal priority ran for 10 hours 62 loops
> Batch Number: MAL L527B392
> Ram Speed: 3000 18-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asus VIII Hero 0802 Bios
> LLC Setting: 3
> Misc Comments:
> 
> I didn't run prime this time, but as I stated in an earlier post but didn't get many responses, I run fine on stability tests but for some reason I get graphical anomolies with any clock over 3.9-4.0. I can get my clock up to 4.7 @ 1.38v and 78c but I didn't screenshots those and I wanted with the new FLCK settings to just try 4.5 since that seems pretty baseline for an OC by the charts to see if I have the same problem.
> 
> Problem basically is when I start up every game but one (MGS Phantom Pain) they all get graphical anomolies in textures, the bottom half (never top) flickers black and eventually the UI in any of the games will set to a different scan rate causing a huge problem when attempting to aim at anything or finish a quest in an rpg etc. I am curious from the more experienced people here where I should start trouble shooting, does it tell you anything that I am stable in x264 and prime *latest ver* but not in any game beside MGS? Where should I start trying to track down the problem? Basically I am wondering if the OC is the culprit here or another piece of hardware. Either way, if I do anything else besides game its stable and fast. Photoshop is fine, videos are fine, compiling C is fine. It is almost like what will happen when the VRAM starts going bad on the GPU, if you have had that happen before you know what I am talking about. I'm at a loss =)


Will chart soon, thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I always ask this, why are people wasting thread space with Prime again? The same conversation was had with Ivy, HW and DC.. and now it's here again.


Not everybody had Ivy, Haswell, or DC. And some people had those and never changed their minds. It will never change.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I basically don't care about what that guy in Asus have to say, neither I know what his business partners are. What I know tho is you are NEVER EVER gonna find a system capable of running Prime with no errors which fails at ANYTHING else. And I dare right here right now to anyone to prove me wrong.
> 
> Again: just find your Prime95 stable point, and when found, lower your vcore five or six steps. You will have a goddamn stable PC in everything else.


So far it looks like OCCT small fft crashes faster than 28.7 prime at 8k fft. More testing needs to be done.

I can't replicate the claims about x265 at 4k 60fps crashing. I would love to be given something that would let me try the same exact footage/settings as the people who tested x265 and found it to crash more than Prime, but I've went out on my own to try it and I'm not seeing it. I think Linpack, 28.7 Prime, and OCCT are the top 3 (not necessarily in that order).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It's obvious you do not use programs such as 3ds Max. Prime stable means nothing when the system requires additional tuning to not crash during a render. And if Prime stable is the golden mark for stability once stable why would anybody lower VCORE below the Prime stable point? Sorry but you are writing nothing but nonsense and hopefully casual users are not taking your posts seriously.


How am I going to go about testing that? (Even if I were to somehow get the software).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> A little preview of what I have so far:
> 
> 
> 1.344GHz FCLK and rising...
> And yes, those temps are what I have under 100% load running 16 thread x264, ambient is 21c


IIRC Asus Hero bios only goes up to 1ghz FCLK. Should ping Raja about that.

So what performance difference are you seeing vs 800mhz?


----------



## llantant

Has Anyone tried Intel Extreme Tuning utility? Im currently messing with this.

OK, I can easily pass prime with 1.365v in BIOS but pass EVERYTHING else including 2 hours of the Intel one on 1.335v.

I have done various benchmarks and they dont change in the slightest with the difference in voltage. Prime however always gets a rounding error on thread number 3 with the lower voltage and the other 7 will run for hours. I noticed a similar problem within this thread back a few pages.

I honestly do not think prime is good on these processors. I have saved two profiles within BIOS. So will stick with the lower voltage for now and if I experience any issues then I will post them here and change to my "Prime Stable OC" and then see if I get any issues with that.

Oh and I set the FCLK to 1ghz as thats what seems to be what everyone is doing.









Here are some pics with 1.335v doing x265 encodes normal and overkill x4 @ 1.335v (In Bios, Adaptive V LLC 5 1.344 in HWMon, ignore the 1.36max)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Has Anyone tried Intel Extreme Tuning utility? Im currently messing with this.
> 
> OK, I can easily pass prime with 1.365v in BIOS but pass EVERYTHING else including 2 hours of the Intel one on 1.335v.
> 
> I have done various benchmarks and they dont change in the slightest with the difference in voltage. Prime however always gets a rounding error on thread number 3 with the lower voltage and the other 7 will run for hours. I noticed a similar problem within this thread back a few pages.
> 
> I honestly do not think prime is good on these processors. I have saved two profiles within BIOS. So will stick with the lower voltage for now and if I experience any issues then I will post them here and change to my "Prime Stable OC" and then see if I get any issues with that.
> 
> Oh and I set the FCLK to 1ghz as thats what seems to be what everyone is doing.


XTU should be pretty easy to pass.

Try OCCT small or Linpack on max if you're looking for hard tests to pass.


----------



## llantant

Found a guide (Needs google translate).

Stating to run prime 1344k length 2 hours. (or longer)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/400253-guide-intel-skylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html

This one is easily passed at the lower voltage. So it seems Small FFT is the culprit.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> XTU should be pretty easy to pass.
> 
> Try OCCT small or Linpack on max if you're looking for hard tests to pass.


Done both. Well OCCT Small and linpack 1 hour each. Plus LinX with AVX2 instruction set 10 passes 12gb.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Found a guide (Needs google translate).
> 
> Stating to run prime 1344k length 2 hours. (or longer)
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/400253-guide-intel-skylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html
> 
> This one is easily passed at the lower voltage. So it seems Small FFT is the culprit.


There was some talk in the past about 1344k being somehow uniquely hard to pass. I don't understand how that can be the case. If it is easy to pass, then what's the point? People come to Prime to get a really hard test to pass.

I've tested 4098k and 8k for my time to crash stuff and did not find a major difference in time to crash. Far larger differences comparing V28.7 to v27.9 and v28.7 vs IBT than small vs large fft. Although there may be differences there, but I don't think it's nearly as large a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Done both. Well OCCT Small and linpack 1 hour each. Plus LinX with AVX2 instruction set 10 passes 12gb.


Interesting. Kindda runs counter to what I've been seeing with my tests.


----------



## llantant

I know it's annoying. It's thread 3 that fails in prime everytime. I can run 7 no problem lol

I'll run occt small fft for a couple hours now and post a screenie. 2 hours should be good?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I know it's annoying. It's thread 3 that fails in prime everytime. I can run 7 no problem lol
> 
> I'll run occt small fft for a couple hours now and post a screenie. 2 hours should be good?


If you're looking to amend your entry in the chart with a picture, go right ahead.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you're looking to amend your entry in the chart with a picture, go right ahead.


It's more so for proof that I am doing what I am saying I am doing









To be honest I don't mind the chart. Just want to get as much info out there as possible.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It's more so for proof that I am doing what I am saying I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I don't mind the chart. Just want to get as much info out there as possible.


As always, if you run for a longer period of time you'll make me happy.







Less complications on my end.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As always, if you run for a longer period of time you'll make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less complications on my end.


Yeah once I'm done with messing about I'll do a couple of long runs and you can update it at the end









Forgot to mention I'm running with 4500 cache.


----------



## PoeX

Can anyone with knowledge confirm and explain the voltages below.

CPU voltage: Voltage for the CPU
CPU graphics voltage: Voltage for the integrated graphics
CPU system agent voltage: Memory Controller voltage
DRAM voltage: Voltage for the memory sticks.
PCH core voltage: Voltage for the onboard usb devices etc

These I have no idea what they do. Does anyone?

CPU IO voltage: ?
CPU PLL OC voltage: ?
CPU PLL SFR voltage: ?
CPU ST PLL voltage: ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> Can anyone with knowledge confirm and explain the voltages below.
> 
> CPU voltage: Voltage for the CPU
> CPU graphics voltage: Voltage for the integrated graphics
> CPU system agent voltage: Memory Controller voltage
> DRAM voltage: Voltage for the memory sticks.
> PCH core voltage: Voltage for the onboard usb devices etc
> 
> These I have no idea what they do. Does anyone?
> 
> CPU IO voltage: ?
> CPU PLL OC voltage: ?
> CPU PLL SFR voltage: ?
> CPU ST PLL voltage: ?


The Asus guide suggests that io and System agent tweaking may improve ram overclocking, but I haven't seen major changes from tweaking that stuff.

PLL... some say it might help with high base clock changes but looks like heresay. Not really mentioned much of anywhere, and definitely not for Skylake.


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The Asus guide suggests that io and System agent tweaking may improve ram overclocking, but I haven't seen major changes from tweaking that stuff.
> 
> PLL... some say it might help with high base clock changes but looks like heresay. Not really mentioned much of anywhere, and definitely not for Skylake.


So, a question then arises. When raising BCLK to... lets say 200. What voltage controls a raised BCLK? Because I get post issues as soon as I raise BCLK over 5-10 mhz


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> So, a question then arises. When raising BCLK to... lets say 200. What voltage controls a raised BCLK? Because I get post issues as soon as I raise BCLK over 5-10 mhz


Over 5-10mhz? Are you sure you're adjusting your multipliers to compensate for the base clock change? Otherwise you've just overclocked your core, cache, ram, etc by 10%.


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Over 5-10mhz? Are you sure you're adjusting your multipliers to compensate for the base clock change? Otherwise you've just overclocked your core, cache, ram, etc by 10%.


Yes, I'm sure.

I don't know why this is so unstable when I do this. Because at 175 BCLK I can pass realbench 4h, 3dmark 2011, superpi 32m, memtest 86+.

And at that point i, running the CPU at 4550 Mhz, 4200 Mhz uncore and my memories at 2933 Mhz. But it only posts 1 out of 5 restarts.

Let's say I reboot 5 times. I will get a post once and 4 failures (Overlock reset). I then go into the BIOS and save my settings 4-5 times until it passes again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> Yes, I'm sure.
> 
> I don't know why this is so unstable when I do this. Because at 175 BCLK I can pass realbench 4h, 3dmark 2011, superpi 32m, memtest 86+.
> 
> And at that point i, running the CPU at 4550 Mhz, 4200 Mhz uncore and my memories at 2933 Mhz. But it only posts 1 out of 5 restarts.
> 
> Let's say I reboot 5 times. I will get post 1 and 4 failures (Overlock reset). I then go into the BIOS and save my settings 4-5 times until it passes again.


Interesting. I have not gone that high on the base clock myself. Asus' guide states that the design is to go up to 170 bclk (although then stating that their designs allow for much more). What motherboard are you using? It's possible that's just too high of a base clock.

Since we can use decimal places for the base clock, 101.1 x 45 gets you 4549.5ghz with probably much less headache. I don't see the need for go for that high a base clock.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The Asus guide suggests that io and System agent tweaking may improve ram overclocking, but I haven't seen major changes from tweaking that stuff.
> 
> PLL... some say it might help with high base clock changes but looks like heresay. Not really mentioned much of anywhere, and definitely not for Skylake.


Try running HCI or Googlestress app test at DDR4-3200+ on some memory kits with default SA and IO voltage and see if you can hold those two rails at default - if you can, you have a good CPU. Mine here won't do it without SA and IO over 1.20V.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try running HCI or Googlestress app test at DDR4-3200+ on some memory kits with default SA and IO voltage and see if you can hold those two rails at default - if you can, you have a good CPU. Mine here won't do it without SA and IO over 1.20V.


Ok, cool. I'll put that on my to-do list.

My ram kit is rated at 3000 15-15-15 though, I worry my ram itself cannot go much higher than 3100 no matter the voltage, even if SA/IO do help.


----------



## Z0eff

@Darkwizzie, only been skimming this thread for most of it but isn't the 6600K a bit of a bottleneck when doing all this work? There's no hyperthreading which might for example make it easier to crash on certain stress tests. With a 6700K you have the best of both worlds, you can of course turn hyperthreading off.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> @Darkwizzie, only been skimming this thread for most of it but isn't the 6600K a bit of a bottleneck when doing all this work? There's no hyperthreading which might for example make it easier to crash on certain stress tests. With a 6700K you have the best of both worlds, you can of course turn hyperthreading off.


You mean when testing time to crash stuff? I've never thought about that. But my assumption would be that HT would just make things harder to pass. Although I guess it's conceivable that some tests would target HT more aggressively?

I ran with the 6600k not for this test of course, but because just how the i7 is out on SiliconLottery and it was sold out in less than 2 minutes. If I'm going to wait for a binned 6700k I'll be waiting probably another week to month and this guide wouldn't even exist today. And also I have to make purchases for myself, and I don't need HT for my own personal use. Instead, I was randomly refreshing the page at 3 in the morning and I saw the 6600k @ 4.8ghz for $300 and it was a great deal in its own right ($30 more than normal 6600k taxes considered) and I was being guaranteed the chip instead of hoping to be the first in line for later binned chips, so I went for it.

Ideally I would have a 6700k in for testing that wasn't delidded, for the temperature comparison to be easier and for the tests to use HT, yes. It's still possible in the future that a 4.9 or 5.0 6700k would be on sale and I would grab it, but with the way demand is right now it's not happening.

I made decision, looking at how delayed the guide would be, how much money I'd spend, and what I'd be getting out of the i7 chip as a person who uses the CPU for much more than just testing stress tests. Not ideal, but given the choice again I think I'd stick with my i5.

I don't think there's much I can do apart from buying a 6700k for the sole purpose of time to crash testing. I have the money but I don't think I'm quite willing to do that yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try running HCI or Googlestress app test at DDR4-3200+ on some memory kits with default SA and IO voltage and see if you can hold those two rails at default - if you can, you have a good CPU. Mine here won't do it without SA and IO over 1.20V.


Oh yeah Raja. Doesn't the FCLK setting in Asus Hero only allow for 400mhz, 800mhz, and 1000mhz? I've seen people in some other motherboards doing 1.4ghz. I would love to be able to tweak that stuff further. Since ROG has a ton of options for things I've never even heard of, I would've thought I would be given a ton of options for the FCLK as well.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Although I guess it's conceivable that some tests would target HT more aggressively?


I wouldn't be surprised if some tests do, and even then it being another variable that may or may not be true in all samples.


----------



## llantant

Out of curiosity, why are you overclocking using the bclk anyway?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why are you overclocking using the bclk anyway?


The last 100mhz is a killer. Might not be able to go the entire multiplier, but what if I can go halfway? My CPU can't do 4.9ghz @ 1.4v, but it can do 4.848ghz @ 1.4v, and any more it's really not going to work unless I up the voltage, and by quite a bit as the voltages I need increases dramatically for each extra mhz...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh yeah Raja. Doesn't the FCLK setting in Asus Hero only allow for 400mhz, 800mhz, and 1000mhz? I've seen people in some other motherboards doing 1.4ghz. I would love to be able to tweak that stuff further. Since ROG has a ton of options for things I've never even heard of, I would've thought I would be given a ton of options for the FCLK as well.


Weird post.There is no such ratio. You need to use BCLK.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try running HCI or Googlestress app test at DDR4-3200+ on some memory kits with default SA and IO voltage and see if you can hold those two rails at default - if you can, you have a good CPU. Mine here won't do it without SA and IO over 1.20V.


How many passes with hci memtest?

8 instances 2048 x 7 plus one at 512 is what I run for 16gb.

Also can you settle the prime95 debate that's been going one









Worth using?

Also one small question. I've just built two 6700k build both with max hero boards and same ram. I set ram in bios 1.35v. First build stated ram at 1.36 in bios. My second build States ram in bios at 1.344. This normal?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The last 100mhz is a killer. Might not be able to go the entire multiplier, but what if I can go halfway? My CPU can't do 4.9ghz @ 1.4v, but it can do 4.848ghz @ 1.4v, and any more it's really not going to work unless I up the voltage, and by quite a bit as the voltages I need increases dramatically for each extra mhz...


1.4v would be considered a safe voltage then if temps at stress are under 80?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Weird post.There is no such ratio. You need to use BCLK.


In other words, the FCLK settings are a multiplier of the BCLK? Not actual independent MHz?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> How many passes with hci memtest?
> 
> 8 instances 2048 x 7 plus one at 512 is what I run for 16gb.
> 
> Also can you settle the prime95 debate that's been going one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth using?


1) 90-95% of memory equally divided across all instances, with as many instances as physical cores/logical processors (so 8 instances for 6700K) is what I use with 1000 - 1500% coverage.

2) Debating and muppet shows hold no interest for me - use what you like.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> In other words, the FCLK settings are a multiplier of the BCLK?


Exactamundo.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Weird post.There is no such ratio. You need to use BCLK.


???


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ???


???

Where does it imply a 1.4GHz ratio is available in any of those posts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh yeah Raja. Doesn't the FCLK setting in Asus Hero only allow for 400mhz, 800mhz, and 1000mhz? I've seen people in some other motherboards doing 1.4ghz. I would love to be able to tweak that stuff further. Since ROG has a ton of options for things I've never even heard of, I would've thought I would be given a ton of options for the FCLK as well.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) 90-95% of memory equally divided across all instances, with as many instances as physical cores/logical processors (so 8 instances for 6700K) is what I use with 1000 - 1500% coverage.
> 
> 2) Debating and muppet shows hold no interest for me - use what you like.


Brilliant will try that then.

Haha what do you use yourself then?

Also I edited my above post with this question.

Also one small question. I've just built two 6700k build both with max hero boards and same ram. I set ram in bios 1.35v. First build stated ram at 1.36 in bios. My second build States ram in bios at 1.344. This normal?

Cheers Raja!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ???
> 
> Where does it imply a 1.4GHz ratio is available in any of those posts?


My post specifically asked if "the one and only FCLK option is in Tweaker's Paradise", meaning if it's not in there, it's not in the UEFI at all. Also, pointing out blck adjustment will change it as well is a very useful piece of information, even if people didn't ask for it. If people asked where the FCLK option is, more than likely they didn't know base clock changes will affect it as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My post specifically asked if "the one and only FCLK option is in Tweaker's Paradise". Also, pointing out blck adjustment will change it as well is a very useful piece of information, even if people didn't ask for it. If people asked where the FCLK option is, more than likely they didn't know base clock changes will affect it as well.


This is the post I responded to:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh yeah Raja. Doesn't the FCLK setting in Asus Hero only allow for 400mhz, 800mhz, and 1000mhz? I've seen people in some other motherboards doing 1.4ghz. I would love to be able to tweak that stuff further. Since ROG has a ton of options for things I've never even heard of, I would've thought I would be given a ton of options for the FCLK as well.


----------



## Z0eff

Geh, all this talk about FCLK and I can't fiddle with any of it because there's no BIOS update for the Pro Gaming yet. >_<

@Raja, do you happen to know when the Pro Gaming gets a new BIOS update?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is the post I responded to:


Yes, but I was quoting your response to my original question days ago, and I only asked the question I did just now because of the response you gave days ago, which basically stated that the only way to change FCLK was through Tweaker's Paradise. Given that, if 1.4ghz wasn't in that menu, it's not in the UEFI at all and there's no way to change it to 1.4.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Geh, all this talk about FCLK and I can't fiddle with any of it because there's no BIOS update for the Pro Gaming yet. >_<
> 
> @Raja, do you happen to know when the Pro Gaming gets a new BIOS update?


No I don't.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Given that, if 1.4ghz wasn't in that menu, it's not in the UEFI at all.


There is no setting for it as there is no such ratio.


----------



## BoredErica

Ok look, I think you can see how anybody could easily read what you said to think what I thought in the start of this conversation - I didn't come to the idea of using Tweaker's Paradise to overclock the Fclk out of nowhere.

My suggestion is to simply answer by saying that while there is an option to modify FCLK on early power up, to overclock FCLK one should change the base clock instead. I think that would be so much more helpful to people that don't know what's going on.

On another note, maybe it's a good idea to write this down in the Asus guide, as I think more people will come asking for help on this matter. I know it's on my to-do list for my guide.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> while there is an option to modify FCLK on early power up, to overclock FCLK one should change the base clock instead. I think that would be so much more helpful to people that don't know what's going on.


You can OC FCLK by using a combination of the FCLK ratio AND BCLK.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can OC FCLK by using a combination of the FCLK ratio AND BCLK.


Perfect, good information.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Perfect, good information.


Glad you finally figured it out


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Glad you finally figured it out


Ohhhh you have no idea, I'm celebrating with chicken tonight.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ohhhh you have no idea, I'm celebrating with chicken tonight.


Chicken pie? Bet the neighborhood lawns will need a mow and bet you haven't had to wait around at the traffic lights of late either.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Chicken pie? Bet the neighborhood lawns will need a mow and bet you haven't had to wait around at the traffic lights of late either.


Hope you got the memo... I've been recently briefed by an Asus rep (name withheld) that told me how to control the neighborhood traffic lights, lawn sprinklers, and win pie eating contests (but they must be local). You ain't see nothin' yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hope you got the memo... I've been recently briefed by an Asus rep (name withheld) that told me how to control the neighborhood traffic lights, lawn sprinklers, and win pie eating contests (but they must be local). You ain't see nothin' yet.


Yeah, got the memo that someone who likes to test things themselves was missing the obvious


----------



## llantant

Ignore. Mobile internet is slow!!!

Any answer to my ram questions though and what stress test do you use raja


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> From what
> From what I can gather you are only setting the ratio so increasing the bclk also increases the fclk like it does with the ram.
> 
> Hence why there is no setting for it but it's possible to go higher.


Top man, got it in one.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yeah, got the memo that someone who likes to test things themselves was missing the obvious


Bro, this Skylake build is the first computer I've ever built by myself. My Haswell guide that was big, was the first time I've ever overclocked anything. I don't argue from a position of greater knowledge.

I just take what I learn, test stuff and hopefully I have a good guide. I only do this because some people thought what I did was good. And I can make silly mistakes all the time - hopefully so others do not have to. But in this case, without the information I have I don't think it was that obvious. Buttttt eehhh whatever.

Anyways, it's 3am, seeya later alligator.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Bro, this Skylake build is the first computer I've ever built by myself. My Haswell guide that was big, was the first time I've ever overclocked anything. I don't argue from a position of greater knowledge.
> 
> I just take what I learn, test stuff and hopefully I have a good guide. I only do this because some people thought what I did was good. And I can make silly mistakes all the time - hopefully so others do not have to. But in this case, without the information I have I don't think it was that obvious.
> 
> Anyways, it's 3am, seeya later alligator.


That's fine, I understand. However, for sake of clarification, on Sunday mornings, I'm a Crocodile, not an Alligator.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Pretty sure running ram at high freq with an overclocked CPU puts more stress on it and hence the need for extra voltage. Even if your not testing ram. Hence why some oriole low ram frequency in order to go for very high clocks.
> 
> But yeah. That prime is way overkill with the new set of instructions. It's crazy. I'd rather use 27.9 and AVX


I tend to agree with you...but I had to try.








Don't know what it is about Prime that always calls me back, and it helped me with every platform since SB, but now I'm starting to see the wisdom in abandoning it.
Frankly what got me on small fft's is I had a test routine with Haswell that included 12K fft's....when I failed it with Skylake my first thought was to increase vcore until it no longer failed.
But it's true that any cpu will fail something eventually, I just got ruined because I had both a 4770K & 4790K that were great at OC and anything thrown at them.

BTW I noticed small fft's on P95 27.9 run longer than on 28.7 by default settings.

Also, by editing prime.txt, P95 later versions can be made to not run AVX or FMA3 instructions. (if you find it useful) for example:
CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## Weber

Ok, here is mine.
Username: Weber
CPU Model: i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4.8Ghz
Cache Frequency: 3.9Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.425v
Vcore: 1.392v/1.408v/1.392v (min/max/average)
Cooling Solution: Swiftech H240X expanded + MCR240-QP, clu relidded, not bare
Stability Test: x264:8 hrs/52 loops
Batch Number: Malaysia L524B346
Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-35-2T, F4-3200C16-4GVK
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
Motherboard: Asus Z170-Deluxe
LLC Setting: 6
Misc Comments: fclk 1Ghz


----------



## llantant

I am getting a lower score benching with 3dmark Firestrike with my skylake at 4.7 ghz than I was getting with my Sandy at 4.6ghz. The CPU physics test is up 11% but all the 3d tests are down by quite a bit. Partly could be due to driver difference but I expected a bit of a bump going from PCIE 2.0 to 3.0 not a 300 point loss. Any ideas?


----------



## chaos_being

Great thread. I've been checking back on it while waiting for all of my data to be backed up and the various stuff I needed re-downloaded to be done.

I need to get my updated water cooling stuff installed, but in the meantime I have just started testing out a few OC settings on my new build (6700k, Maximus VIII Ranger, G.Skill ddr-3000) Despite reading some reports of this ram and mobo combo not playing nice when XMP is set, mine passes with flying colors. However, some of the new overclock settings in the bios have me scratching my head a bit. Granted, the last thing I've overclocked was a i7-950, so UEFI bios-es and a lot of the new settings are a little weird to me still









I'm not going too far on my fairly cheap air cooler until I have time to rebuild my loop, but as of this morning I do have one question which is probably a simple one, but just seems weird to me. I'm used to in all of my old builds, having a constant OC. I tried to achieve the same so far on this one by disabling speedstep and all of the C-states (I figure I can always experiment with re-enabling some or all of this once I dial in a solid OC.) I set my multiplier to 44, however it only seems to apply with the cpu in a turbo state. I'm still bouncing between 4ghz on idle and 4.4ghz on load, and upon boot-up the cpu reports itself at the stock 4ghz rather than the 44x100 I had set. Is this just the way these newer processors overclock now or is there some other cpu (not turbo) mutliplier I am missing? I set the multiplier under the extreme tweaker page in the bios, sync all cores, manually typed 44. I already tried changing the power state in windows to 100% min/max for cpu, no dice.

I feel like kind of a dinosaur asking a question like this...I guess this is what happens when one skips 5 cpu generations ahead








Once I get some finalized settings in I'll post back with my full details so I can be added to the spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## Rikuo

Username: Rikuo
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47x
Core Frequency: 4.7Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.1Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.395
Vcore: 1.36 solid under load
Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
Stability Test: x264 65 loops 10~hours
Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Msi z170 m7
LLC Setting: no llc option in bios

Updating my old OC, couldnt get 4.8 completely stable.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> Great thread. I've been checking back on it while waiting for all of my data to be backed up and the various stuff I needed re-downloaded to be done.
> 
> I need to get my updated water cooling stuff installed, but in the meantime I have just started testing out a few OC settings on my new build (6700k, Maximus VIII Ranger, G.Skill ddr-3000) Despite reading some reports of this ram and mobo combo not playing nice when XMP is set, mine passes with flying colors. However, some of the new overclock settings in the bios have me scratching my head a bit. Granted, the last thing I've overclocked was a i7-950, so UEFI bios-es and a lot of the new settings are a little weird to me still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going too far on my fairly cheap air cooler until I have time to rebuild my loop, but as of this morning I do have one question which is probably a simple one, but just seems weird to me. I'm used to in all of my old builds, having a constant OC. I tried to achieve the same so far on this one by disabling speedstep and all of the C-states (I figure I can always experiment with re-enabling some or all of this once I dial in a solid OC.) I set my multiplier to 44, however it only seems to apply with the cpu in a turbo state. I'm still bouncing between 4ghz on idle and 4.4ghz on load, and upon boot-up the cpu reports itself at the stock 4ghz rather than the 44x100 I had set. Is this just the way these newer processors overclock now or is there some other cpu (not turbo) mutliplier I am missing? I set the multiplier under the extreme tweaker page in the bios, sync all cores, manually typed 44. I already tried changing the power state in windows to 100% min/max for cpu, no dice.
> 
> I feel like kind of a dinosaur asking a question like this...I guess this is what happens when one skips 5 cpu generations ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get some finalized settings in I'll post back with my full details so I can be added to the spreadsheet. Thanks!


Pretty sure that's the way they are now unless you OC using bclk.


----------



## chaos_being

Makes sense. I had thought that changing the mutli in bios changed the actual cpu multi, not the turbo multi. All of my previous overclocks have been with fixed mutli using bclk or fsb, so this is new stuff.

Thanks for the answer, I won't worry about it and if it ends up bugging me I can always go for a bclk overclock.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> Makes sense. I had thought that changing the mutli in bios changed the actual cpu multi, not the turbo multi. All of my previous overclocks have been with fixed mutli using bclk or fsb, so this is new stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the answer, I won't worry about it and if it ends up bugging me I can always go for a bclk overclock.


It bugged me too for a while when I switched from my phenom 2 to sandy bridge ha.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I am getting a lower score benching with 3dmark Firestrike with my skylake at 4.7 ghz than I was getting with my Sandy at 4.6ghz. The CPU physics test is up 11% but all the 3d tests are down by quite a bit. Partly could be due to driver difference but I expected a bit of a bump going from PCIE 2.0 to 3.0 not a 300 point loss. Any ideas?


Did you adjust the FCLK? This apparently is linked to the interface between the CPU and dGPU. There's some kind of issue where with the early release of the K models, the FCLK was left at some sort of default multiplier of 8x (800MHz) which should be 10x (1000MHz). Not that this would affect gaming performance all that much but with such a stressful GPU benchmark the difference might be more pronounced. It depends on the manufacturer and bios version if this is adjustable though.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Did you adjust the FCLK? This apparently is linked to the interface between the CPU and dGPU. There's some kind of issue where with the early release of the K models, the FCLK was left at some sort of default multiplier of 8x (800MHz) which should be 10x (1000MHz). Not that this would affect gaming performance all that much but with such a stressful GPU benchmark the difference might be more pronounced. It depends on the manufacturer and bios version if this is adjustable though.


Yes I did. I changed it from 800 to 1000.

I guess I'll have to download the exact driver I used for the first test on my sandy to compare exactly. I'll do it tomorrow. It could be a driver issue I suppose. There's been like 3 driver updates since the last test I done on sandy.


----------



## PoeX

I gave up on the bclk. Got it to 100.5 x 46 = 4623 MHz with uncore x 43 = 4321.5 MHz.

This takes 1.445 volts because this **** msi gaming pro board droops ~ 0.05 volts and has no llc.

Also cant get my 2666 memories over ~ 2820 regardless of what timings and im pushing pch 1.2v, vdim 1.36, system agent 1.3v and cpu i/o 1.3v.


----------



## FiShBuRn

*Username*: FiShBuRn
*CPU Model*: i7 6700k
*Base Clock*: 100
*Core Multiplier*: 46x
*Core Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
*Cache Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
*Vcore in UEFI*: 1.360 V (Adaptive)
*Vcore*: 1.344 V
*Cooling Solution*: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
*Stability Test*: x264-64 60loops
*Batch Number*: Cant find it right now.
*Ram Speed*: 3200MHz (15-16-16-35)
*Ram Voltage*: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
*Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS GENE VIII (BIOS 0801)
*LLC Setting:* Level 4


----------



## Strife21

Do most of you guys run with "C8" state enabled in the Asus bios? Just curious and wondered why it's not enabled by default.


----------



## error-id10t

What does C8 state do?


----------



## Strife21

Power state feature the lowers voltage when processor is idle


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Do most of you guys run with "C8" state enabled in the Asus bios? Just curious and wondered why it's not enabled by default.


I do.

Also I ran down a weird problem that was causing my pc to reboot while testing. My gpu's are acting screwy like they aren't getting enough juice and will shut down the pc sometimes when running benchmarks that use the gpu's. I had this once before and repinned my gpu to psu connectors but it's started all over again.

Of course it doesn't affect x264, etc, and I have been able to run at 4.7 without crashing.
I've run several hours of Real bench (without the openCL testing) with no problems and about 40 loops of x264.








But 4.7 is looking good, and with a 1.380 adaptive x264 sometimes peaks the vcore to 1.408. Will continue testing though.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Power state feature the lowers voltage when processor is idle


I know that.. but what exactly does it "do", it's not like HW or DC were cranking high when using max. C state. They don't have C8 so what does this do specifically.


----------



## Strife21

Don't know exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know that.. but what exactly does it "do", it's not like HW or DC were cranking high when using max. C state. They don't have C8 so what does this do specifically.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> IIRC Asus Hero bios only goes up to 1ghz FCLK. Should ping Raja about that.
> 
> So what performance difference are you seeing vs 800mhz?


Very little, 1-2%. Same difference as going from 800 -> 1000. So it helps, just not much. But I am tweaking every last bit out of this so Ill take that extra 1% graphics performance









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My post specifically asked if "the one and only FCLK option is in Tweaker's Paradise", meaning if it's not in there, it's not in the UEFI at all. Also, pointing out blck adjustment will change it as well is a very useful piece of information, even if people didn't ask for it. If people asked where the FCLK option is, more than likely they didn't know base clock changes will affect it as well.


Ya the BCLK affects the FCLK in that the FCLK is a ratio multiplier of the base clock. As you raise base clock it overclocked the FCLK as well, which is why you need to lower the FCLK ratio to 8x or 4x depending on how high your base clock is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> I'm not going too far on my fairly cheap air cooler until I have time to rebuild my loop, but as of this morning I do have one question which is probably a simple one, but just seems weird to me. I'm used to in all of my old builds, having a constant OC. I tried to achieve the same so far on this one by disabling speedstep and all of the C-states (I figure I can always experiment with re-enabling some or all of this once I dial in a solid OC.) I set my multiplier to 44, however it only seems to apply with the cpu in a turbo state. I'm still bouncing between 4ghz on idle and 4.4ghz on load, and upon boot-up the cpu reports itself at the stock 4ghz rather than the 44x100 I had set. Is this just the way these newer processors overclock now or is there some other cpu (not turbo) mutliplier I am missing? I set the multiplier under the extreme tweaker page in the bios, sync all cores, manually typed 44. I already tried changing the power state in windows to 100% min/max for cpu, no dice.


I dont know where it is on your board, or if it even needs to be enabled, but some motherboards have a bios option to lock all CPUs to max turbo frequency for top speed and not keep the standard base clock speed. The multiplier you change though does change the turbo multi, so yes the overclocked speed is under turbo. You just need to find where you tell the CPU to always use turbo.


----------



## shredzy

@Darkwizzie

Got a update with my chip! Raised my cache to 4700mhz along with my core 4700mhz. No vcore adjustment had to be made, this was with the new 0802 UEFI as well (1GHz FCLK).

*Username:* shredzy
*CPU Model:* i7 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100
*Core Multiplier:* 47x
*Core Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
*Cache Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.370v (Manual Voltage)
*Vcore:* 1.376v (Load)
*Cooling Solution:* NZXT Kraken X61
*Stability Test:* x264 custom (16T/normal):Roughly 9-10~ hrs/71 loops
*Batch Number:* Malaysia L523B475
*Ram Speed:* XMP 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
*LLC Setting:* Level 5
*Misc Comments:* 0805 BIOS


----------



## EniGma1987

Username: EniGmA1987
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 136.00
Core Multiplier: 35
Core Frequency: 4.76 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.624 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.49v
Vcore: 1.424v
Cooling Solution:delidded, CLU on die, CLU on IHS. Custom water cooling. D5 pump, Heatkiller IV block, 360mm radiator
Stability Test: Prime SmallFFT 7.5 hour, Prime 8k/8k 4 hour, x264 16 thread 10 loops, 3DMark Firestrike Ultra, Unigine Heaven, Aida
Batch Number: Ill get this info tomorrow
Ram Speed: 2992 MHz, 15-15-15-36-2T. Haven't tweaked the memory yet.
Ram Voltage: 1.36v
Motherboard: AS Rock Z170 Extreme7+
LLC Setting: lvl 3
Misc Comments: 1.360 GHz FCLK from the 136MHz x 10 FCLK ratio.

http://valid.x86.fr/mwjl1k


----------



## Rikuo

Yay! MORE issues with the Msi z170 m7!

I guess the Killer network drivers cause a GIANT memory leak in win10 atm.

Checked resource monitor & had 92% of my 16gb in use while sitting idle on the desktop.

Had to disable the Killer software to get it from ballooning up like that.


----------



## Strife21

I'm using 802, do you need to do anything special to enable 1gkz fclck?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Got a update with my chip! Raised my cache to 4700mhz along with my core 4700mhz. No vcore adjustment had to be made, this was with the new 0802 UEFI as well (1GHz FCLK).
> 
> *Username:* shredzy
> *CPU Model:* i7 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100
> *Core Multiplier:* 47x
> *Core Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.370v (Manual Voltage)
> *Vcore:* 1.376v (Load)
> *Cooling Solution:* NZXT Kraken X61
> *Stability Test:* x264 custom (16T/normal):Roughly 8 hrs/71 loops
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia L523B475
> *Ram Speed:* XMP 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> *Misc Comments:* 0805 BIOS


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I'm using 802, do you need to do anything special to enable 1gkz fclck?


Nope, can check your FCLK by using hwinfo64, its the system agent clock.


----------



## BoredErica

Hello kids, I'm back. Will be charting everybody soon.


----------



## BoredErica

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## nasuellia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Yay! MORE issues with the Msi z170 m7!
> 
> I guess the Killer network drivers cause a GIANT memory leak in win10 atm.
> 
> Checked resource monitor & had 92% of my 16gb in use while sitting idle on the desktop.
> 
> Had to disable the Killer software to get it from ballooning up like that.


Are you referring to the driver or the additional software?


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasuellia*
> 
> Are you referring to the driver or the additional software?


I guess it's the network monitor driver for the killer chipset.


----------



## ladcrooks

*Darkwizzie* just gone over the Skylake Overclocking Guide and will read few times over! Reason i have had 4.6+ with quite good vt, by using asus easy OC utility. Just lately, I did not have the time to go through it all and do not need the OC for anything, as I am happy being at base camp









But its always at the back of my mind, ' How fast can i get my chip to go? ' Not OC for a very long time, last chip, the good ole i7920 and in my eyes that looked easy compared to all the different names in the bios of today's skylake. All the terms seem double dutch, but i will have ago and give my results. It will take awhile









The reason this maybe of an interest to some! My chip, as i struck while the iron is hot, is one of the very first produced, got my chip on the 5th - 6th Aug

Hopefully i will be back in a couple of days, if not before.

and HWiNFO64 Program - never used before, good prog


----------



## error-id10t

Don't forget to utilise the beta of it.. it's updated fairly often and the creator has a thread here (not sure if all this is already on the first page and I'm just repeating stuff).


----------



## ladcrooks

thanks, will take note


----------



## ladcrooks

using hwinfo my cpu id = 000506E3

is this the batch number? Cannot find box









My sister is printing out OC instructions and will get later today or tomorrow, then I can start, need the paper in front of me, easy for me that way


----------



## agung79

any one using asus hero... how about the vcore... if we set 1.5v... on load is table at 1.5v.. what range the vcore up n down during max load...? on what llc..?

a want to move to asus hero... (highest type asus mobo available on next retail store where i live)


----------



## ladcrooks

i have now found the batch number = L519C192


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> any one using asus hero... how about the vcore... if we set 1.5v... on load is table at 1.5v.. what range the vcore up n down during max load...? on what llc..?
> 
> a want to move to asus hero... (highest type asus mobo available on next retail store where i live)


If you set a vcore of 1.5V, then you are getting terribly close to max vcore recommended by Intel in 6700's datasheet, which is 1.52. Don't.

Anyway, we really, really need to standarize our bench/stress tests. Being able to pass x264, which I can pass with 0.07V less than Prime, doesn't give me an idea of how everything is going on about 6700K's oc.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> any one using asus hero... how about the vcore... if we set 1.5v... on load is table at 1.5v.. what range the vcore up n down during max load...? on what llc..?
> 
> a want to move to asus hero... (highest type asus mobo available on next retail store where i live)


If you set vcore to Manual and LLC 4 it seems to stay pretty much where you set it. If it allows too much droop for you LLC 5 can be used.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Username: EniGmA1987
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 136.00
> Core Multiplier: 35
> Core Frequency: 4.76 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.624 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.49v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Cooling Solution:delidded, CLU on die, CLU on IHS. Custom water cooling. D5 pump, Heatkiller IV block, 360mm radiator
> Stability Test: Prime SmallFFT 7.5 hour, Prime 8k/8k 4 hour, x264 16 thread 10 loops, 3DMark Firestrike Ultra, Unigine Heaven, Aida
> Batch Number: Ill get this info tomorrow
> Ram Speed: 2992 MHz, 15-15-15-36-2T. Haven't tweaked the memory yet.
> Ram Voltage: 1.36v
> Motherboard: AS Rock Z170 Extreme7+
> LLC Setting: lvl 3
> Misc Comments: 1.360 GHz FCLK from the 136MHz x 10 FCLK ratio.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mwjl1k


Excellent, you have been charted!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Got a update with my chip! Raised my cache to 4700mhz along with my core 4700mhz. No vcore adjustment had to be made, this was with the new 0802 UEFI as well (1GHz FCLK).
> 
> *Username:* shredzy
> *CPU Model:* i7 6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100
> *Core Multiplier:* 47x
> *Core Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4.7Ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI: *1.370v (Manual Voltage)
> *Vcore:* 1.376v (Load)
> *Cooling Solution:* NZXT Kraken X61
> *Stability Test:* x264 custom (16T/normal):Roughly 8 hrs/71 loops
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia L523B475
> *Ram Speed:* XMP 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> *Misc Comments:* 0805 BIOS


You have been updated! Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> *Username*: FiShBuRn
> *CPU Model*: i7 6700k
> *Base Clock*: 100
> *Core Multiplier*: 46x
> *Core Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
> *Cache Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI*: 1.360 V (Adaptive)
> *Vcore*: 1.344 V
> *Cooling Solution*: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
> *Stability Test*: x264-64 60loops
> *Batch Number*: Cant find it right now.
> *Ram Speed*: 3200MHz (15-16-16-35)
> *Ram Voltage*: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
> *Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS GENE VIII (BIOS 0801)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 4


Charted! To be accurate, that is 16 threads setting right? Your FCLK is 1ghz or default 800mhz?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Username: Rikuo
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4.7Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.1Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.395
> Vcore: 1.36 solid under load
> Cooling Solution: Nzxt x61
> Stability Test: x264 65 loops 10~hours
> Batch Number: Malaysia L527B622
> Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Msi z170 m7
> LLC Setting: no llc option in bios
> 
> Updating my old OC, couldnt get 4.8 completely stable.


Thanks for updating your overclock!









Most appreciated. 4.7 is still great. Maybe you can fine tune with base clock, overclock Fclock a bit and get like 4.75ghz or something.

What is the current Fclk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Ok, here is mine.
> Username: Weber
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Frequency: 4.8Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 3.9Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425v
> Vcore: 1.392v/1.408v/1.392v (min/max/average)
> Cooling Solution: Swiftech H240X expanded + MCR240-QP, clu relidded, not bare
> Stability Test: x264:8 hrs/52 loops
> Batch Number: Malaysia L524B346
> Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-35-2T, F4-3200C16-4GVK
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-Deluxe
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: fclk 1Ghz
> 
> Charted, thank you!
> 
> Do you know what your Fclk is and whether you were using 16 threads for the x254 test? Thanks!


----------



## HAL900

Cache or NB ?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Username: EniGmA1987
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 136.00
> Core Multiplier: 35
> Core Frequency: 4.76 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.624 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.49v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> Cooling Solution:delidded, CLU on die, CLU on IHS. Custom water cooling. D5 pump, Heatkiller IV block, 360mm radiator
> Stability Test: Prime SmallFFT 7.5 hour, Prime 8k/8k 4 hour, x264 16 thread 10 loops, 3DMark Firestrike Ultra, Unigine Heaven, Aida
> Batch Number: Ill get this info tomorrow
> Ram Speed: 2992 MHz, 15-15-15-36-2T. Haven't tweaked the memory yet.
> Ram Voltage: 1.36v
> Motherboard: AS Rock Z170 Extreme7+
> LLC Setting: lvl 3
> Misc Comments: 1.360 GHz FCLK from the 136MHz x 10 FCLK ratio.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mwjl1k


This is how every other test should be done. Good job, 99.99% stable PC.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If you set vcore to Manual and LLC 4 it seems to stay pretty much where you set it. If it allows too much droop for you LLC 5 can be used.


but can u ever try for example 1.48v with llc 5, and on max load, how the vcore range... at max load what the low and max of vcore?
if the range example fro 1.47v to 1.49v (not really, but still not enough for oc 4.9ghz up) or 1.48x v to1.49x v 9 (this good, but no spike that software can read, if max 1.5x v then that bad spike), then i get asus hero tomorrow







, but i know that every mobo have different on actual work....
just one to know at max load... the low n the spike can be....


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Ok, here is mine.
> Username: Weber
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Frequency: 4.8Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 3.9Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425v
> Vcore: 1.392v/1.408v/1.392v (min/max/average)
> Cooling Solution: Swiftech H240X expanded + MCR240-QP, clu relidded, not bare
> Stability Test: x264:8 hrs/52 loops
> Batch Number: Malaysia L524B346
> Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-35-2T, F4-3200C16-4GVK
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-Deluxe
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: fclk 1Ghz


owww... using llc 6 (thats high righ?) and your range max not even reach 1.425v ... ? on asus deluxe (lot off vrm there) ... how come...? i wonder if i set 1.5v on llc 6... only reach 1.493v or even worse at 1.48x v....

i really curios how mobo z170 handle vcore for skylike... on real world...


----------



## BoredErica

I will be messaging some people on the chart soon and I will remove people who's stress testing I consider inadequate (eg, 2hr aida, Cinebench, Firestrike only).

I've pinged some people about the chart and stress testing, I've yet to really make up my mind yet, but right now I'm not really looking for a mandatory Prime for an entry.

I was thinking last night... we just take whatever memory stress test for ram overclocking... Furmark's not really that popular for GPU overclocking, we just kindda test it with gaming. For CPUs though, people get very picky about these kinds of stuff.


----------



## shredzy

Mandatory prime is meh....been fine with general usage/gaming with testing my overclock on x264 (8 hours) for over a week now.


----------



## JackCY

Keep in mind not everyone is running expensive watercooling and a delided CPU with CLU. Hence x264 or similar complex but not overly hot stress using a real world application is more sensible than cooking CPUs with pushing mathematical calculations to the limit and leaving the rest of the CPU at idle. Prime and Linpack only make sense for those very niche that use these or similar heavy mathematical computations. Honestly I do not know of a real world program that would implement Linpack and cooked the CPU. All mathematical and simulation software I ever used never cooked the CPU.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> owww... using llc 6 (thats high righ?) and your range max not even reach 1.425v ... ? on asus deluxe (lot off vrm there) ... how come...? i wonder if i set 1.5v on llc 6... only reach 1.493v or even worse at 1.48x v....
> 
> i really curios how mobo z170 handle vcore for skylike... on real world...


I don't know, at 1.415v/llc 5 I crashed at 5 hours, so I bumped both up to 1.425v/llc 6. As to the difference between 1.425v and the actual 1.392v, Not happy and don't understand it. Bios update may help here and I don't trust adaptive all night yet. shrug.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

Hey all,
new member here, my 1st post. I am a newbie at overclocking and I have been watching the thread for some time now. My setup arrived today

CPU: i7 6700k
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
RAM: G SKILL Ripjaws V 32GB (4*8) DDR4 2400
Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 412 Slim

Thing is I can't get a good overclock due to a number of issues.

1st) I overheat, I got vcore @ 1.364 (reported by hardware monitor and cpuz). In the bios I selected adaptive voltage and set the offset. In my bios home screen I see vcore @ 1.28 (but the cpu is not under load so I guess that's why its lower). As you can see I get temps around 88 Celcius when running the recommended handbreak test. I get 98 when running prime 95 27.9. I haven't even tried AVX prime.
And all this to get at 4.5ghz.. at 4.6ghz I crash at handbreak almost instantly. I managed 1 pass at this vcore at 4.5ghz (didn't try anymore for now).



Are these temps too high or is it my idea? is my cooler inadequate? Also please factor in that I am sitting at 28.4C ambient temperature at 60% humidity. Yea I know, its hot here







. There is also the possibility that I applied too much thermal paste. I put a line (not thin line not very thick either) of thermal paste from top to bottom of cpu with the triangle at bottomw left. I am thinking of getting a noctua nh-d15. Will it make a difference? At least 15-20C ? Is this a good cooler or should I go for a corsair h100? I read that the d15 is silent while the h100 is noisy and to me silence is golden









2) Why so low an O/C? for now I need 1.364 to be somewhat stable at 4.5ghz? Can this chip do any better? I would like a 4.6ghz but I hit a wall with the temps. Do you think it could do 4.6ghz at like 1.38 or 1.4 voltage? Also do I need to tweak any settings in the motherboard? I only changed the cpu multiplier and set the core voltage at adaptive and set the offset. I didn't mess with any of the Digi VRM settings like LLC. Should I? Actually I am afraid to do with these temps that are flirting 90C.

3) Is my ram a problem? 4 sticks adding up to 32gb maybe it could limit the CPU overclock, no? Could it help if a slightly raise the dram voltage? it's at default value of 1.2. I have my memory set at XMP profile 1. I also enabled the easy SMP switch on the mobo as xmp would not work without it.

4) Also please tell me what is a safe voltage and max temperature for 24/7 usage for my chip to last at least 5 years? Of course I won't be stressing the machine @ 100% all the time, but I do tend to do some experiments that go on for a couple of days.

5) Lastly, I seek advice as I basically got 2 options here.. Either I come to terms with the idea that I got a below average chip and just resign.. meaning scale it back at 4.3-4.4ghz at something like 1.3 if I can manage OR I can buy a new cooler (I am thinking of the noctua nh-d15) and fight it. But If I get the new cooler and my chip won't even make 4.6-4.7ghz I will be seriously disappointed. I would rather not spend 100 euros on the cooler for 100-200 extra mhz.

Thank you for your time fellows









PS. I believe something is seriously wrong about my temps. I find many reviews online that claim significantly lower temps. For example this
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/overclocking-intel-core-i7-6700k/

they claim 68C on LOAD @ 1.43V with a Thermalirght Macho B. If I put 1.43V on mine I am gonna need a fire extinguisher soon.. Something is fishy here.. my cooler can't be that bad can it? Or are these guys sitting at ambient temps of 15C? I don't get it..


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> Are these temps too high or is it my idea? is my cooler inadequate? Also please factor in that I am sitting at 28.4C ambient temperature at 60% humidity. Yea I know, its hot here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is also the possibility that I applied too much thermal paste. I put a line (not thin line not very thick either) of thermal paste from top to bottom of cpu with the triangle at bottomw left. I am thinking of getting a noctua nh-d15. Will it make a difference? At least 15-20C ? Is this a good cooler or should I go for a corsair h100? I read that the d15 is silent while the h100 is noisy and to me silence is golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 4) Also please tell me what is a safe voltage and max temperature for 24/7 usage for my chip to last at least 5 years? Of course I won't be stressing the machine @ 100% all the time, but I do tend to do some experiments that go on for a couple of days.


Remove the heatsink and take a picture of your CPU so we can see what the TIM looks like after it was spread. Maybe you used too much, maybe too little. Maybe you just have a really bad CPU like I did. For me, the only fix was to de-lid and put high end thermal interface material on the die (CooLabratory Liquid Ultra). Hopefully you can get yours fixed without having to do that though.

I would try and keep your CPU below 80 degrees if you want to keep it running perfect and like new for 5 years. Id be worried about eventual degradation running it into the 90's. Stay under 1.425v too to make sure you never have to worry about it for all those years. We do not yet know true 24/7 voltage limits on air cooling before degradation, though Intel lists 1.52v as absolute max. Usually we need to keep the volts about .075v less than max for 24/7 on air.


----------



## JackCY

The TIM job varies, sometimes tightening the cooler more helps as the IHS gets closer to the die and the black silicone sealant gets squeezed as the distance between IHS and die gets lower. It's one of the things that suck about not having the IHS soldered, there is often a gap and you need more pressure from the cooler.
I've got this on my DC, not much but it is noticeable on cooling performance when it's tightened down compared to when it's on firmly and is enough to hold the cooler in place but not tightened down.

I don't remember what tightening Noctua has but if you have springs on the bolts then you might need to screw them all the way down and maybe even a little more as the springs themselves will unlikely put enough pressure.

If it's real bad and it clocks bad, return it and get another.


----------



## Thrillsy

Greetings all. Just looking through the overclocking graph, what type of voltage was needed for those 4.8Mhz cache ratios?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Greetings all. Just looking through the overclocking graph, what type of voltage was needed for those 4.8Mhz cache ratios?


Typically looking at 1.4... that assumes your chip can even do it, and that's mostly just due to luck.

And of course, due in part to what stress test you use.

As pointed out there's no more cache voltage, I was talking core voltage.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Greetings all. Just looking through the overclocking graph, what type of voltage was needed for those 4.8Mhz cache ratios?


Cache is tied to vcore voltage, and generally it has been found that you can get pretty much any cache speed you want with your regular vcore setting. Many people dont even bother with changing cache because of how little it brings up performance, but those who do change it usually keep the multi either the same as the core or 1 less than the core multi and it works fine.


----------



## shredzy

Been googling like crazy and getting mixed results/views on manual voltage with asus boards and c-states....is there some magical setting to get them to work with manual override voltage? Seen some posts saying they can use manual voltage with c-states and it drops the vcore at idle...unless they don't know theyre using adaptive/offset....Tried setting the package limit to c8 and vcore still won't drop at idle, guess ill be stuck with using adaptive for vcore drops


----------



## BaldE4gl3

I reseated the heatsink.. maybe I put too much paste it was all over the socket. now I put like a line of 2 grains of rice. I think temps dropped like 5-6C. I even tightened the heatsink. Anyway, what do you mean return it? How can I return it? It's not malfunctioning.. What do I claim? It doesn't clock well?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Keep in mind not everyone is running expensive watercooling and a delided CPU with CLU. Hence x264 or similar complex but not overly hot stress using a real world application is more sensible than cooking CPUs with pushing mathematical calculations to the limit and leaving the rest of the CPU at idle. Prime and Linpack only make sense for those very niche that use these or similar heavy mathematical computations. Honestly I do not know of a real world program that would implement Linpack and cooked the CPU. All mathematical and simulation software I ever used never cooked the CPU.


I'm copying you a post by *jasjeet* which pretty much explains why getting your CPU "cook" is the only way to ensure an optimal stability:

_All i see is that this program is doing less work. Less work = less power consumption. Work = Time(s) * Volts(v) * Current(A). Power = Volts(v) * Current(A). Hence we see lower temps and a lower probability of failure, sometimes due to lower temps, sometimes due to lower load.
The only real way to know if this is "better" is to run Prime95 on a non temperature limited system, say controlled to 40*c, and same with the x264 test. And ill predict that a x264 system thats deemed "stable" will fail when tested with Prime95 as it simulates work at a much faster rate, therefore having a small probability of making an error will cause a failure in a shorter period of time.

The arguement that Prime95 doesnt simulate a real world scenario doesnt work. We are trying to run as many operations per second to see if any one fails. You could run 100 operations a year and never see a failure. Or you can run 100 operations per second and see a failure in 5 seconds. In both scenarios the CPU was unstable, but on the first scenario you are not running enough operations to have much chance of failure. So to speed this process up we use Prime95 or LinX. x264 is just a slower method and gives false hope, because running it for 24 hours is only a fraction of operations completed compared to Prime95 for 24hours.
_

Of course, you could run 24 hours of x264 and get an -apparently- stable system, but it couldn't ever compare to Prime95 stability. That's why this test need to be standarized.

I know Darkwizzie hates this argument about tests, so I will stop now.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

ok after reseating heatsink I am now getting around 85C (after 2 mins of x264 testing) @ 1.375Vcore 4.6GHZ on a cheap cooler master hyper 412 slim cooler and at an ambient temperature of 27.5C.

I can't really run prime as it overheats (reaches 90+ C).

Are these temperatures acceptable? I want to know if something is wrong with my chip thermally so I can return it. I can't return if it doesn't clock well.. But I can if it overheats. So are these temperatures acceptable or not? I would like some advice please on this as if I am to return it I must act fast and still I doubt I will be successful. Thank you.

Also.. what improvement can I see if I move to a noctua DH-15?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was thinking last night... we just take whatever memory stress test for ram overclocking... *Furmark*'s not really that popular for GPU overclocking, we just kindda test it with gaming. For CPUs though, people get very picky about these kinds of stuff.


I don't know anyone who still uses that power virus. Valley, Heaven, Metro: LL and BioShock: Infinite benchmarks are far better for finding an approximate overclock before fine-tuning with stressful games (like TW3 and Far Cry 4). For GPU memory I just test on GTA V. People are definitely much more picky with CPU's.


----------



## smonkie

Thing is, it's very easy to find an unstable GPU, either with crashes or artifacts. An overclocked CPU could be running for a week without crashes.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I'm copying you a post by *jasjeet* which pretty much explains why getting your CPU "cook" is the only way to ensure an optimal stability:
> 
> _All i see is that this program is doing less work. Less work = less power consumption. Work = Time(s) * Volts(v) * Current(A). Power = Volts(v) * Current(A). Hence we see lower temps and a lower probability of failure, sometimes due to lower temps, sometimes due to lower load.
> The only real way to know if this is "better" is to run Prime95 on a non temperature limited system, say controlled to 40*c, and same with the x264 test. And ill predict that a x264 system thats deemed "stable" will fail when tested with Prime95 as it simulates work at a much faster rate, therefore having a small probability of making an error will cause a failure in a shorter period of time.
> 
> The arguement that Prime95 doesnt simulate a real world scenario doesnt work. We are trying to run as many operations per second to see if any one fails. You could run 100 operations a year and never see a failure. Or you can run 100 operations per second and see a failure in 5 seconds. In both scenarios the CPU was unstable, but on the first scenario you are not running enough operations to have much chance of failure. So to speed this process up we use Prime95 or LinX. x264 is just a slower method and gives false hope, because running it for 24 hours is only a fraction of operations completed compared to Prime95 for 24hours.
> _
> 
> Of course, you could run 24 hours of x264 and get an -apparently- stable system, but it couldn't ever compare to Prime95 stability. That's why this test need to be standarized.
> 
> I know Darkwizzie hates this argument about tests, so I will stop now.


I agree in a standardized test!

The power draw is way too much on the latest instructions for Prime though. I do not think prime should be it. I would opt a longer test with a less "harmful" Program. AVX2+ running at the small FFT lengths on prime is just insane. Even on stock.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I agree in a standardized test!
> 
> The power draw is way too much on the latest instructions for Prime though. I do not think prime should be it. I would opt a longer test with a less "harmful" Program. AVX2+ running at the small FFT lengths on prime is just insane. Even on stock.


yes I also believe it is too much. I have an older version of prime.. 25.x something which is way more manageable. It raises the CPU temperature a few degrees (3-7C) higher than the x264 test.

The new prime with the AVX instructions is MAD.. even at stock. @ 1.31 Vcore and 4.5GHZ the new prime causes a power draw of 135W. ***?

The x264 test is around 95W at same vcore and frequency.

If you want to be stable at the new prime you need some serious cooling and even then you probably would sacrifice a few hundred mhz.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> yes I also believe it is too much. I have an older version of prime.. 25.x something which is way more manageable. It raises the CPU temperature a few degrees (3-7C) higher than the x264 test.
> 
> The new prime with the AVX instructions is MAD.. even at stock. @ 1.31 Vcore and 4.5GHZ the new prime causes a power draw of 135W. ***?
> 
> The x264 test is around 95W at same vcore and frequency.
> 
> If you want to be stable at the new prime you need some serious cooling and even then you probably would sacrifice a few hundred mhz.


it is because AVX extension increases power draw and voltages and currents a lot.BTW if you guys test AIDA by default it isn't very strenuous, but if you go increase the memory allocation it will become much harder to pass.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> ok after reseating heatsink I am now getting around 85C (after 2 mins of x264 testing) @ 1.375Vcore 4.6GHZ on a cheap cooler master hyper 412 slim cooler and at an ambient temperature of 27.5C.
> 
> I can't really run prime as it overheats (reaches 90+ C).
> 
> Are these temperatures acceptable? I want to know if something is wrong with my chip thermally so I can return it. I can't return if it doesn't clock well.. But I can if it overheats. So are these temperatures acceptable or not? I would like some advice please on this as if I am to return it I must act fast and still I doubt I will be successful. Thank you.
> 
> Also.. what improvement can I see if I move to a noctua DH-15?


still no answer if I should take the chip back (due to thermal reasons..). After searching the web a bit I believe my chip is fine thermally.. it's just a bad clocker lol.
Anyway, I only got 24 hours to decide on that as then I will be unable to return is.. that's why I am asking your opinion again.

Also... NEW problem. If I put CPU to sleep, I am losing my extra voltage set in the bios at adaptive mode. lol
How do you set the voltage in the bios? I have set it at adaptive and entered 1.32 at the extra turbo mode voltage. I left offset voltage at auto. Am I doing something wrong or is it just ANOTHER bug?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> it is because AVX extension increases power draw and voltages and currents a lot.BTW if you guys test AIDA by default it isn't very strenuous, but if you go increase the memory allocation it will become much harder to pass.


It's not only the AVX it's the small ffts combined with the AVX. The higher ffts generate much less heat.

Also increasing the memory block doesn't necessary make it hard to produce CPU errors. More so memory errors.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> still no answer if I should take the chip back (due to thermal reasons..). After searching the web a bit I believe my chip is fine thermally.. it's just a bad clocker lol.
> Anyway, I only got 24 hours to decide on that as then I will be unable to return is.. that's why I am asking your opinion again.
> 
> Also... NEW problem. If I put CPU to sleep, I am losing my extra voltage set in the bios at adaptive mode. lol
> How do you set the voltage in the bios? I have set it at adaptive and entered 1.32 at the extra turbo mode voltage. I left offset voltage at auto. Am I doing something wrong or is it just ANOTHER bug?


The sleep issue I'm not sure about. But the temps seem fine on the voltage you are at.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The sleep issue I'm not sure about. But the temps seem fine on the voltage you are at.


I reverted at 4.5GHZ as 4.6 does not seem doable for me. I get 80C @ 1.32vcore when running x264 test. I get around the same, slightly more when running an old prime 95 version. Power draw (reported by hwmonitor) is at 101W. New prime gets me around 91C and power draw is reported at 135-140W.

I found an older review of my cooler and it said it's around 10C higher than a noctua dh15. So maybe even 12-13C higher than a corsair h100 with fan on high. Also ambient temperature is 28.4C which is higher than 23-25C of most setups.

So I guess at a normal ambient temperature and with a good cooler I could have a x264 temp of 65 instead of 80 I get now.

The chip is bad though.. I am unlucky. I believe I will make it stable at 1.32vCore @ 4.5Ghz whereas I wasn't stable at 1.37vcore at 4.6ghz. I believe 4.6ghz aint worth it as temperatures get high and I will need to spend 100 euros on cooling. 100 euros for 100 extra MHz definitely not worth it. Even if the chip was good and it could do 4.8Ghz it wouldn't be worth it but I would do it because it's exciting. But this chip is probably going to need around 1.4 for 4.6ghz and 1.45-1.5 or even more for 4.7ghz. Not doable...


----------



## ladcrooks

Had a play around and it sort went semi automatic and got this -





damn these new bios's









i need someone to spell it for me with a Asus Z170M-Plus Intel Z170 DDR4 Micro ATX Motherboard - bulk ratio, just ratio and adaptive ...... Chinese to me









touch one and triggers something else - i like the old days, maybe i am becoming a fossil

the other matter is , are others OC with hyper threading on ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> still no answer if I should take the chip back (due to thermal reasons..). After searching the web a bit I believe my chip is fine thermally.. it's just a bad clocker lol.
> Anyway, I only got 24 hours to decide on that as then I will be unable to return is.. that's why I am asking your opinion again.
> 
> Also... NEW problem. If I put CPU to sleep, I am losing my extra voltage set in the bios at adaptive mode. lol
> How do you set the voltage in the bios? I have set it at adaptive and entered 1.32 at the extra turbo mode voltage. I left offset voltage at auto. Am I doing something wrong or is it just ANOTHER bug?


You have set it correctly. Adaptive Vcore being reset to stock, after waking from sleep, is a known issue with Asus ROG Z170 and Z170-A boards. Jury is still out regarding the Z170-Deluxe. Workaround is to use manual mode if you still want the system to sleep. Longest thread devoted solely to the issue;

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1875212

Which board are you using?


----------



## Deders

There is a 28.7 version of Prime and apparently it fixes a bug that creates errors where they shouldn't with AVX2 and FMA3.

"Important:The bug that caused the N-1 primality test of 1024*3^1877301+1 to fail in PFGW and LLR was a serious bug. It is triggered by a lengthy carry propagation. I cannot prove that Mersenne LL tests are immune to this bug, although I've rerun dozens of Mersenne prime LL tests and every one passed. The bug affects AVX and FMA computers (more details in a later post). The bug has been present since version 27.1. To be safe, I recommend all users with Sandy Bridge or later CPUs upgrade to this version."

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=20156


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> There is a 28.7 version of Prime and apparently it fixes a bug that creates errors where they shouldn't with AVX2 and FMA3.
> 
> "Important:The bug that caused the N-1 primality test of 1024*3^1877301+1 to fail in PFGW and LLR was a serious bug. It is triggered by a lengthy carry propagation. I cannot prove that Mersenne LL tests are immune to this bug, although I've rerun dozens of Mersenne prime LL tests and every one passed. The bug affects AVX and FMA computers (more details in a later post). The bug has been present since version 27.1. To be safe, I recommend all users with Sandy Bridge or later CPUs upgrade to this version."
> 
> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=20156


This test seems miles better than 28.5.

I don't fail small fft on thread 3 in this one.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> This test seems miles better than 28.5.
> 
> I don't fail small fft on thread 3 in this one.


That's reassuring to hear. Ran for an hour at 4.6GHz 1.42v, decided to knock it back down to 1.4v to keep temps below 90c and it's been going strong for 45 mins so far. It passed 8 hours of Realbench at 1.4, if it passes prime I should be able to knock the voltage back down again.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That's reassuring to hear. Ran for an hour at 4.6GHz 1.42v, decided to knock it back down to 1.4v to keep temps below 90c and it's been going strong for 45 mins so far. It passed 8 hours of Realbench at 1.4, if it passes prime I should be able to knock the voltage back down again.


I've dropped voltage from 1.37 in bios to 1.35. Currently temps are peaking 71c. I couldn't do this before on the other one. I either had to pump 1.37 plus volts just to pass small fft. Even though everything else I tried said I was stable 1.34. I knew there was something up with that prime, I just thought that it was to do with skylake and prime.


----------



## FiShBuRn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted! To be accurate, that is 16 threads setting right? Your FCLK is 1ghz or default 800mhz?


16 threads, normal! My FCLK is 1GHz.

Thanks


----------



## EniGma1987

Oh, I thought I everyone was on 28.7 already. Ya so that could be why quite a few people thought why prime was so ridiculously hard to pass.


----------



## llantant

Out of curiosity why are people setting fclk to 1gz? I have done multiple benches on heaven and 3dmark and it doesn't do anything when I set to 1ghz compared with 800mhz.

So what is it actually doing and why is everyone changing it off the default/auto setting?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Oh, I thought I everyone was on 28.7 already. Ya so that could be why quite a few people thought why prime was so ridiculously hard to pass.


Last one I used was 27.x on my sandy. 28.5 is in the OP so figured that was the most recent.

Been running small ffts for the last half hour or so and still not gone over 72c at 4.7 and going strong.

Think I'll run 2 hours small fft then a full blend.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Oh, I thought I everyone was on 28.7 already. Ya so that could be why quite a few people thought why prime was so ridiculously hard to pass.


This version isn't available on the main download page so it is easy to miss.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Out of curiosity why are people setting fclk to 1gz? I have done multiple benches on heaven and 3dmark and it doesn't do anything when I set to 1ghz compared with 800mhz.
> 
> So what is it actually doing and why is everyone changing it off the default/auto setting?


it depends on your GPU(s) whether it helps or does almost nothing. Going from 800 -> 1000 only brings at best 2% performance improvement anyway, it isnt like some huge change. The setting also tends to help the most with lower end GPUs for some reason. You'd think it would be the opposite


----------



## Strife21

Can someone tell me where to change the FCLK in the 802 Asus bios for the Maximus, is it already on 1ghz or do I have to change it manually?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Can someone tell me where to change the FCLK in the 802 Asus bios for the Maximus, is it already on 1ghz or do I have to change it manually?


The latest bios will have it enabled by default but if you want to check it should be in tweaker's paradise.


----------



## mandrix

I've been using v28.7 of Prime 95 since it came out, although I'm not so high on P95 anymore. BTW a good place to look for progs like this is over at the Gigabyte forum on TweakTown...Stasio keeps a thread up to date with all sorts of programs, drivers, etc.

Don't care what anyone says, v28.7 small fft's seem much harder to me than some earlier versions, even though the default run time is down a bit from earlier version such as 27.9.









Anyway I'm 5 1/2 hours into x264 and I think I finally found my stable vcore as I already passed hours of Real bench and some runs of other things like XTU. Just hope I remember to get a screenie later! I got one at around 5 hours just in case I forget, lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Last one I used was 27.x on my sandy. 28.5 is in the OP so figured that was the most recent.
> 
> Been running small ffts for the last half hour or so and still not gone over 72c at 4.7 and going strong.
> 
> Think I'll run 2 hours small fft then a full blend.


I've had v28.7 on the download links for a long time now...?

Quote:


> *Stress Test Download Links*
> 
> Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.05
> 
> Aida64 v5.30.35
> 
> IBT v2.54
> 
> Linpack Package v1
> 
> OCCT v4.4.1
> 
> Prime95 v27.9
> 
> Prime95 v28.7
> 
> ROG Realbench v2.4
> 
> XTU v6.0.2.2
> 
> y-Cruncher 0.6.8
> 
> Latest Version of HWinfo (Monitors temps, voltages, etc.)
> 
> Memtest v6.2.0 (For testing ram overclocks.)


----------



## StrongForce

1337 OC shortcut put 45 and 1.3 lvl 1 llc, boots ok







I have one question does anybody know where I need to change the PCIE speed in my asrock board ? (extreme 6) I couldn't find it anywhere in the bios, does it really OC it like it used to back in the days ? NB currently at 3900, is there no way to keep OC'ing the CPU without OCing NB (unless it doesn't even.. that would make sense)

Downloading realbench !









Oh and by the way, have it really become that easy to OC ? lol just change ratio and boom.. I guess so I did OC by just changing ratio on my friend's 2600k.. well, and vcore/llc









Currently stable aida 64 5mn 50 ° max sux I have one core at 49 atm rest 44 45 46

EDIT: holy crap, I OC to 4.5 like cake and 4.6 is a wall, currently trying 1.42v level 4 llc








I don't feel very lucky right now.

I disabled c1state and the other power saving feature (can't remember name) but my cpu still wants to save power ugh. perhaps this affects stability.. I'll look more in depth now.. well hopefully I don't BSOD with 1.42









EDIT 2 : Managed to run realbench for 20 second this time, there is progress yay, instability detected, will go for 1.425


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> it is because AVX extension increases power draw and voltages and currents a lot.BTW if you guys test AIDA by default it isn't very strenuous, but if you go increase the memory allocation it will become much harder to pass.


x264 gets a ~5% speedup from AVX2 and has a very minor power/heat increase to go with that - but the programs getting 80% speedups from avx2 (relative to avx1) will blow up power. Linpack is the best example of that


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've had v28.7 on the download links for a long time now...?


My mistake sorry then dude. Hadn't rechecked


----------



## ladcrooks

still finding my way around my motherboard A1 TWEAKER : using asus RATIO setting gives a 7% OC - use the BCLK + RATIO SETTING GIVES 15% = 4.6

( gonna have a go at fine tuning later on this morning )

What is alarming, using asus default, is the results shown here using Aida64 as the stress test and various sensor charts 1.488 scares me - and the differences in temps and volts with each prog









What to trust ? Enlighten me - do not want to follow the x99 dead cpu club













and the differences in temps and volts with each prog


----------



## BoredErica

I think I'll rank tests in this way:

*Marathon-Man:*

OCCT S

Linpack (Max) (From Intel's website, not from OCCT or any other place or XTU.)

P95 28.7 S

*Tough:*

P95 27.9

IBT (Max)

*Medium:*

Aida64 (FPU Setting Only)

x264 16T

ROG Realbench

*Easy:*

Stockfish (Chess, BMI2 version)

XTU

Aida64 (Full Suite)

*Walk in the Park:*

Cinebench

Firestrike

Booting into Windows

And in unrelated news, 4.9ghz 1.4v isn't gaming stable for me, but that's hardly a surprise.

EDIT:

It'd like to point out... People tend to run IBT for like 10 passes, that's it. I'm talking about running IBT like a normal stress test, normal duration.


----------



## ladcrooks

here I am again at 4.8 BUT NOT STRESSED FOR LONG - TOO SCARED - here are my results -



PANIC











the difference in sensor readings is scary









any advice - LLC = 3

aida64 - hwbot - asus - who is giving the right vt ?


----------



## ladcrooks

4.9 but not gonna stress until i know more about voltage or some guidance









what is that temp 5 ?


----------



## BoredErica

Alright, I've played around with Fclk enough. I find the performance improvement to be very minimal, and I crash once I get into 1.4ghz Fclk territory. I'm going to re-stress with my new setting, which should get me ~4.845ghz while getting me 1.3ghz Fclk. The funky multiplier means I can't quite fine tune my ram overclock though.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> 4.9 but not gonna stress until i know more about voltage or some guidance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that temp 5 ?


I think it's some VRM/mosfet temperature. I've googled the issue and Martin (HWinfo author) doesn't know what it is, varies from mobo to mobo. If it's really that hot you should be able to feel something very hot around in your motherboard... Some very hot VRM heatsink or something like that.

Somebody on ROG forums says that having more than one program detecting temps causes all of them to be inaccurate - however, I have not noticed this to be true.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaos_being*
> 
> Great thread. I've been checking back on it while waiting for all of my data to be backed up and the various stuff I needed re-downloaded to be done.
> 
> I need to get my updated water cooling stuff installed, but in the meantime I have just started testing out a few OC settings on my new build (6700k, Maximus VIII Ranger, G.Skill ddr-3000) Despite reading some reports of this ram and mobo combo not playing nice when XMP is set, mine passes with flying colors. However, some of the new overclock settings in the bios have me scratching my head a bit. Granted, the last thing I've overclocked was a i7-950, so UEFI bios-es and a lot of the new settings are a little weird to me still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going too far on my fairly cheap air cooler until I have time to rebuild my loop, but as of this morning I do have one question which is probably a simple one, but just seems weird to me. I'm used to in all of my old builds, having a constant OC. I tried to achieve the same so far on this one by disabling speedstep and all of the C-states (I figure I can always experiment with re-enabling some or all of this once I dial in a solid OC.) I set my multiplier to 44, however it only seems to apply with the cpu in a turbo state. I'm still bouncing between 4ghz on idle and 4.4ghz on load, and upon boot-up the cpu reports itself at the stock 4ghz rather than the 44x100 I had set. Is this just the way these newer processors overclock now or is there some other cpu (not turbo) mutliplier I am missing? I set the multiplier under the extreme tweaker page in the bios, sync all cores, manually typed 44. I already tried changing the power state in windows to 100% min/max for cpu, no dice.
> 
> I feel like kind of a dinosaur asking a question like this...I guess this is what happens when one skips 5 cpu generations ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get some finalized settings in I'll post back with my full details so I can be added to the spreadsheet. Thanks!


I think this problem is a new one with skylake, even though since sandy bridge you overclock using the turbo multiplier rather than the base mulitplier.. untill now setting min cpu speed in windows to 100% would cause it to always use the turbo multi unless it's thermal throttling. I can do it right now on my 4790K without issue.

I did see that there is a new feature of skylake that allows it to control it's speeds itself instead of what windows tells it to do, but that was going to be disabled and use the older method unless you had win10 and the update they were going to release for win10 to support it.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> here I am again at 4.8 BUT NOT STRESSED FOR LONG - TOO SCARED - here are my results -
> 
> 
> 
> PANIC


http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#

Page 115, max operating voltage.


----------



## Z0eff

The x264 test from the OP doesn't want to close. =/

I remember reading something about it in this thread, what was the solution?

EDIT: Ending the command prompt process in the task manager seems to have done it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> The x264 test from the OP doesn't want to close. =/
> 
> I remember reading something about it in this thread, what was the solution?
> 
> EDIT: Ending the command prompt process in the task manager seems to have done it.


Ctrl+pause.

Next version will state this very clearly.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's some VRM/mosfet temperature. I've googled the issue and Martin (HWinfo author) doesn't know what it is, varies from mobo to mobo. If it's really that hot you should be able to feel something very hot around in your motherboard... Some very hot VRM heatsink or something like that.
> 
> Somebody on ROG forums says that having more than one program detecting temps causes all of them to be inaccurate - however, I have not noticed this to be true.


thanks - i will look into that and maybe set up a fan to blow in that area . a little bit of experimenting needed


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#
> 
> Page 115, max operating voltage.


cheers hava rep









now gonna up a little to see 5 gh


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ctrl+pause.
> 
> Next version will state this very clearly.


Any program running in DOS can be stopped by hitting CTRL + Break. Then a message will appear in the window asking to terminate (Y/N). Actually never tried CTRL + Pause before, I always used CTRL + Break in pre-Windows DOS.


----------



## ladcrooks

As i type my cpu is at 5gh







not going to stress just yet



i want my computer too last


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> As i type my cpu is at 5gh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to stress just yet
> 
> i want my computer too last


5.1ghz or no balls.


----------



## mandrix

OK new testing done. At 4.7 with these settings I can run x264, RealBench etc but not P95 v28.7 small fft's consistently.
At 4.6 I can pass pretty much anything, but it is what it is.
Also Auto setting on FCLK is showing 1GHz (802 BIOS)

Username: mandrix
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.390v
Vcore: 1.408v
Cooling Solution: custom water/4 radiators
Stability Test: 4hrs RealBench / 6.5hrs x264 (50 loops)
Batch Number: Malaysia L518C404
Ram Speed: 2666 15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 4
Misc Comments: vcore set adaptive/802 BIOS


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> As i type my cpu is at 5gh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to stress just yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want my computer too last


Is that an i7 or i5? If i7 what can it do with HT on?
Anyway looks like you got a good one.


----------



## smonkie

ladcrooks got some balls to choose that voltage. Respect.


----------



## shredzy

@mandrix

When running your adaptive, have you fiddled with the SVID setting (changed it from the default Auto)?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> @mandrix
> 
> When running your adaptive, have you fiddled with the SVID setting (changed it from the default Auto)?


It won't run Adaptive with SVID disabled, at least not on mine, won't even boot up. I'm surprised if yours does?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It won't run Adaptive with SVID disabled, at least not on mine, won't even boot up. I'm surprised if yours does?


Hmm mine won't even boot with SVID on auto, it did sometimes but mostly wouldn't (guessing its setting it to disabled at times)....so you've set yours to enabled rather then auto?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmm mine won't even boot with SVID on auto, it did sometimes but mostly wouldn't (guessing its setting it to disabled at times)....so you've set yours to enabled rather then auto?


No I leave SVID on Auto. If I disable it I can't boot into Windows. I never tried specifically Enabling it.


----------



## BoredErica

Many changes to the guide today. Two things I'd like to mention here:

-There is now a minimum requirement to be listed in the main chart. Your stress test must be listed and cannot only include Cinebench/Firestrike/Aida64/XTU. One exception is Aida64 if you picked the FPU only option. The charting form has been updated accordingly.

-If you do not fufill the minimum requirements of the stress testing column, your overclock will be relegated to another chart, at the very bottom of the Google Doc. Your core frequency and voltage will not count towards the average/median core frequency/voltage statistic.

And the other:

-The overclocking guide spoiler has been overhauled and includes information on Fclk now. Be nice to get some feedback. I worry that I write too much and I over-complicate things.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> ladcrooks got some balls to choose that voltage. Respect.


Well... I ran a 4670k @ 1.52v, do I get a cookie?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK new testing done. At 4.7 with these settings I can run x264, RealBench etc but not P95 v28.7 small fft's consistently.
> At 4.6 I can pass pretty much anything, but it is what it is.
> Also Auto setting on FCLK is showing 1GHz (802 BIOS)
> 
> Username: mandrix
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.390v
> Vcore: 1.408v
> Cooling Solution: custom water/4 radiators
> Stability Test: 4hrs RealBench / 6.5hrs x264 (50 loops)
> Batch Number: Malaysia L518C404
> Ram Speed: 2666 15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc Comments: vcore set adaptive/802 BIOS


You will be updated shortly, thank you. What is your Fclk?


----------



## mandrix

It's running at 1GHz but I have it set to Auto. It's the same as System Agent clock, right?


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No I leave SVID on Auto. If I disable it I can't boot into Windows. I never tried specifically Enabling it.


Hmm not sure whats up with my board then, after clearing my cmos a few days ago, it will refuse to boot with adaptive, hangs on 35 debug code (even with SVID support enabled).....starting to wonder if something isn't right with my bios.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmm not sure whats up with my board then, after clearing my cmos a few days ago, it will refuse to boot with adaptive, hangs on 35 debug code (even with SVID support enabled).....starting to wonder if something isn't right with my bios.


I don't have that problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's running at 1GHz but I have it set to Auto. It's the same as System Agent clock, right?


Correct, and thank you. Although, I thought auto would be 800mhz?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't have that problem.
> Correct, and thank you. Although, I thought auto would be 800mhz?


I thought so too.
Let me get a shot....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I thought so too.
> Let me get a shot....


I wonder why it's 1ghz instead of 800mhz.









Intel Voodoo Inside©

I'll go see if I can replicate that.

Oh, and I'm assuming the x264 is at 16T. I think I'll edit the x264 test to be 16T by default...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wonder why it's 1ghz instead of 800mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Voodoo Inside©
> 
> I'll go see if I can replicate that.
> 
> Oh, and I'm assuming the x264 is at 16T. I think I'll edit the x264 test to be 16T by default...


I have the FCLK set to Auto.
Yes, I always run 16 threads on x264.


----------



## shredzy

Hmmm just came past something quite odd...my adaptive works when I put my cache back to 41x but I can boot fine with manual voltage 47x on the cache (and its stable) :/ anyone else played around with this?

Debug codes varied:
- Set turbo voltage to 1.370V, get 35 debug code
- Set turbo voltage to 1.369V and 0.001V offset, 61 debug code
- Set turbo voltage to 1.370V and memory not set on XMP, 4F debug code

Seem all memory related looking at the code list.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wonder why it's 1ghz instead of 800mhz


Hello

With the microcode update from Intel default FCLK on ASUS boards is 1000MHz.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmmm just came past something quite odd...my adaptive works when I put my cache back to 41x but I can boot fine with manual voltage 47x on the cache (and its stable) :/ anyone else played around with this?
> 
> Debug codes varied:
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.370V, get 35 debug code
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.369V and 0.001V offset, 61 debug code
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.370V and memory not set on XMP, 4F debug code
> 
> Seem all memory related looking at the code list.


Hello

Adaptive voltage is not possible is using a static cache multiplier.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With the microcode update from Intel default FCLK on ASUS boards is 1000MHz.


This is good info, thanks for telling me.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Adaptive voltage is not possible is using a static cache multiplier.


Interesting, I've set the min/max to 41 and it boots fine, set the min/max to 47 and no go. So setting min to 41 and max to 47 would be the way to fix it I assuming?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Interesting, I've set the min/max to 41 and it boots fine, set the min/max to 47 and no go. So setting min to 41 and max to 47 would be the way to fix it I assuming?


Hello

Or just leave minimum on auto.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Hmmm just came past something quite odd...my adaptive works when I put my cache back to 41x but I can boot fine with manual voltage 47x on the cache (and its stable) :/ anyone else played around with this?
> 
> Debug codes varied:
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.370V, get 35 debug code
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.369V and 0.001V offset, 61 debug code
> - Set turbo voltage to 1.370V and memory not set on XMP, 4F debug code
> 
> Seem all memory related looking at the code list.


Same issue here. Manual I can move cache adaptive I cannot.

I will also try the above method.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Or just leave minimum on auto.


Thanks for your help! Boots now with min on auto and max on 47








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Same issue here. Manual I can move cache adaptive I cannot.
> 
> I will also try the above method.


Worked for me


----------



## llantant

I am still getting issue with my ram on XMP settings, I know my core/cache voltage is fine. What is happening is im failing memtest around the 1000% percent mark. I have ram at 3200 16 18 18 36 2T and 1.35v as it says in XMP.

I do notice that my dram voltage in bios says 1.344 instead of 1.35. Are there any other things I can do to stabilize this ram. I knew i shouldn't have got corsair. Sooner I can find some G Skill in the uk the better.

Im getting these http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gvk as soon as I can find some. Never liked corsair ram, just had no choice.

Also how the hell do i run linux mint. I flashed to usb and booted in but I have no internet to download the stressapp. Id rather use that over 2 hours before doing another memtest for 8 hours!!!!

Also have dram capability set to 130%


----------



## BoredErica

Our modified x264 stress test has been updated to v2.06.

v2.06
-------------
Readme has been amended and includes more foolproof instructions.
EXE renamed.
EXE now strongly recommends 16 threads.
EXE now shows test version (v2.06).
x264 encoder is now definitely version 19-Aug-2015 20:52 and future version will be listed in the readme.
Default number of loops is now 50.
Cleaned test folder.

The guide's link has been updated already.

https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Is that an i7 or i5? If i7 what can it do with HT on?
> Anyway looks like you got a good one.


with ht on - still running normal activities - just loaded CPU- Z



I have been modifying my case to help with temps -



after mod, using a bracket from my silverstone FTO3 case



just like to show what i am using and with the case closed at 5gh.

the fan at the bottom at angle is not connected need to sort out - micro boards lack of headers









then when sorted i may go for more WITH A STRESS TEST


----------



## ladcrooks

now i am newbie to this kind of bios even more so ASUS - 1st asus for many yrs. when i build for others its been Giga.

now all i have done is
spread spectrum = disabled
synch all cores = 50
dram odd ratio mode = enabled
dram at 2133
oc tuner = bclk + ratio
epu power saver = disabled
cpu svid support = auto
LLC = 5
speedstep = enabled

cpu core /cache voltage =1.376 offset mode

now i have not got a clue to some of the settings and do not pretend that i do, even though i have 5.0gh, its a silicone lottery for me









is there any more that i need to know? I guess i will come off this 5.0gh as it scares me at the moment! I have not got another £300 odd to chuck at this pc, nor do i care about being on the skylake scoreboard, its my age









Just to nice to know myself - the comp has been running for the last couple of hrs with reboots without a glitch when i get that other fan connected then i may dabble


----------



## smonkie

I can boot at 5GHz too and maybe do ordinary stuff, but I don't consider it to be anything special if I can't even dream of unziping a file.


----------



## jamesghe

Uhh, looks like my new 6700K is doing very well with overclocking.
Vcore is set at 1.300v in bios and running 1.312v 4,7 ghz! Battlefield 4 multiplayer 64p have been running stable for hours, will try running Aida64 all night









http://imgur.com/ToFwuVA


----------



## mandrix

I can't believe 6700K's aren't showing up anywhere in US. Glad I was able to preorder at Amazon while the window was open.
But...what is going on? Evidently 6700K's are plentiful in some parts of the world, but few and far between in the Americas.

Worst rollout ever, Intel.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't believe 6700K's aren't showing up anywhere in US. Glad I was able to preorder at Amazon while the window was open.
> But...what is going on? Evidently 6700K's are plentiful in some parts of the world, but few and far between in the Americas.
> 
> Worst rollout ever, Intel.


Micro Center gets them from time to time, for those who live near one like me. Went there one morning to buy a PSU and asked one of the guys when they expected the 6700K, guy says we have 10 in stock now. You won't know based on their on-line inventory which seems to permanently indicate "out of stock", and the website states "in-store only" and "limit one per household".


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Micro Center gets them from time to time, for those who live near one like me. Went there one morning to buy a PSU and asked one of the guys when they expected the 6700K, guy says we have 10 in stock now. You won't know based on their on-line inventory which seems to permanently indicate "out of stock", and the website states "in-store only" and "limit one per household".


Yes, but...why? Why load up one side of the world and stiff the rest of us? I don't remember ever not being able to go online and order whatever cpu I wanted on or near release date. (no stores near me so I don't even consider that)
I don't understand why they didn't build up inventory before release, and/or push back release date instead of supplying 1/2 the world and starving the other half. lol.
I also think it's funny it's never mentioned anywhere, I guess all the reviewers get their samples and could care less about everyone else.
mumble grumble gripe itch.
OK I feel better.


----------



## mandrix

Ha, Darkwizzie, threw me off when you said terminate the x264 test with CTRL+Pause...lol. I think it's actually CTRL+Break. That's the way it's always been in DOS, pause and break just happen to be the same key. But I believe CTRL+Break is the correct term, if anyone cares. (I don't, just thought about it is all)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ha, Darkwizzie, threw me off when you said terminate the x264 test with CTRL+Pause...lol. I think it's actually CTRL+Break. That's the way it's always been in DOS, pause and break just happen to be the same key. But I believe CTRL+Break is the correct term, if anyone cares. (I don't, just thought about it is all)


Yeah. My keycap only shows "pause" though.

Been playing around with ram settings. Gained 6.9% FPS going from 2133 to 3000. Gained 0.63% going from 3100 15-15-15-35 to 3200 16-16-16-36 but it's within margin of error.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah. My keycap only shows "pause" though.
> 
> Been playing around with ram settings. Gained 6.9% FPS going from 2133 to 3000. Gained 0.63% going from 3100 15-15-15-35 to 3200 16-16-16-36 but it's within margin of error.


It'll pick up the XTU benchmark too.


----------



## BoredErica

With some luck my overclock will finally be done tomorrow.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It'll pick up the XTU benchmark too.


Yeah, but I don't really care about synthetic benchmarks, I want to look at the FPS I actually get in the games I actually play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> it depends on your GPU(s) whether it helps or does almost nothing. Going from 800 -> 1000 only brings at best 2% performance improvement anyway, it isnt like some huge change. The setting also tends to help the most with lower end GPUs for some reason. You'd think it would be the opposite


Yeah, strange. I really couldn't find a difference between 1ghz and 1.3ghz. Like, 0.1 fps drop going from 800 to 400mhz. So, my base clock won't factor in Fclk anymore, it'll just be 1ghz or thereabouts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've been using v28.7 of Prime 95 since it came out, although I'm not so high on P95 anymore. BTW a good place to look for progs like this is over at the Gigabyte forum on TweakTown...Stasio keeps a thread up to date with all sorts of programs, drivers, etc.
> 
> Don't care what anyone says, v28.7 small fft's seem much harder to me than some earlier versions, even though the default run time is down a bit from earlier version such as 27.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm 5 1/2 hours into x264 and I think I finally found my stable vcore as I already passed hours of Real bench and some runs of other things like XTU. Just hope I remember to get a screenie later! I got one at around 5 hours just in case I forget, lol.


Also as I've pointed out, the OP of this thread also has a download section of all sorts of stress tests.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah. My keycap only shows "pause" though.
> 
> Been playing around with ram settings. Gained 6.9% FPS going from 2133 to 3000. Gained 0.63% going from 3100 15-15-15-35 to 3200 16-16-16-36 but it's within margin of error.


Playing what?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Playing what?


Skyrim and Oblivion. I run many mods, and it is more CPU bottlenecked than vanilla. Oblivion's always CPU bottlenecked, but for Skyrim I tested in a very crowded area on purpose. It doesn't represent normal gameplay, but the times when I notice performance problems is when there is a CPU bottleneck in the first place, so I think it's fair.

Other people can't really replicate my findings because they don't have the same settings and mods I have, but then again I didn't talk about the performance changes as a guideline at all, it's just personal findings I find interesting.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes, but...why? Why load up one side of the world and stiff the rest of us? I don't remember ever not being able to go online and order whatever cpu I wanted on or near release date. (no stores near me so I don't even consider that)
> I don't understand why they didn't build up inventory before release, and/or push back release date instead of supplying 1/2 the world and starving the other half. lol.
> I also think it's funny it's never mentioned anywhere, I guess all the reviewers get their samples and could care less about everyone else.
> mumble grumble gripe itch.
> OK I feel better.


Since we get just about everything from China these days;

http://tinyurl.com/qyx9u5a
(300 pieces available)

My wife gets shoes, handbags, clothes, jewelry and just about everything besides food that way. No customs duty.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Since we get just about everything from China these days;
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qyx9u5a
> 
> My wife gets shoes, handbags, clothes, jewelry and just about everything besides food that way. No customs duty.


Not binned?

Booooooooo.









Although seriously, with the demand of the i7 so high, I'm glad I managed to get an i5 binned to 4.8. Otherwise, there would still be no guide. And no guide for weeks to come.

Holy crap that would be terrabad.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Skyrim and Oblivion. I run many mods, and it is more CPU bottlenecked than vanilla. Oblivion's always CPU bottlenecked, but for Skyrim I tested in a very crowded area on purpose. It doesn't represent normal gameplay, but the times when I notice performance problems is when there is a CPU bottleneck in the first place, so I think it's fair.
> 
> Other people can't really replicate my findings because they don't have the same settings and mods I have, but then again I didn't talk about the performance changes as a guideline at all, it's just personal findings I find interesting.


Do you know any other games in which ram speed could be equally important? I would like to make some tests.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Do you know any other games in which ram speed could be equally important? I would like to make some tests.


Cyro999 often talks about Starcraft 2 and ram/CPU overclocking.

I think games that are more CPU bottlenecked than GPU bottlenecked tend to benefit from faster ram. I think.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not binned?
> 
> Booooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although seriously, with the demand of the i7 so high, I'm glad I managed to get an i5 binned to 4.8. Otherwise, there would still be no guide. And no guide for weeks to come.
> 
> Holy crap that would be terrabad.


Come the end of time, your benevolence and altruism will not go unnoticed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Come the end of time, your benevolence and altruism will not go unnoticed.


Meow

(Although, I don't really use HT and binned i7s cost far more money than just an i5.)


----------



## Abovethelaw

Alright so I have an update on my temp situation.

I received a new H100i GTX in the mail today for another build and decided to stick it on my skylake system first. I saw no significant drop in temperature. It was about 2C cooler on average, but that's very likely a function of ambient.

So with 1.344V Vcore, I see 70C+ on Core #1. This seems pretty high compared to others in this thread. I'm willing to chalk it up to poor TIM application. I could delid, but I think I'm comfortable with 4.7 @ 1.344V as long as the higher temps can be explained. It's not due to the H240-X or thermal paste application. I am a little disappointed that my temps with H240-X aren't noticeably lower than the H100i GTX, but the audible difference between the two is enough to warrant using the AIO over the CLC.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I can boot at 5GHz too and maybe do ordinary stuff, but I don't consider it to be anything special if I can't even dream of unziping a file.


wow another 5ghz


----------



## BoredErica

I can boot into 5ghz as well, but I can't bench without raising voltages so high I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can boot into 5ghz as well, but I can't bench without raising voltages so high I feel uncomfortable.


I haven't tried with mine. In order to bench at 4.9 I needed 1.45v no way I'm attempting 5.


----------



## BoredErica

Speaking of benching, I benched at ~4.95ghz.

https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/stockfish-chess-benchmarks

CTRL+F Dark_wizzie to find all my submissions. You can see how an overclocked 6600k stacks up against those giant chips.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I think games that are more CPU bottlenecked than GPU bottlenecked tend to benefit from faster ram. I think.


Games that are entirely GPU bottlenecked can't benefit from faster RAM, games that are not sometimes do

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> with ht on - still running normal activities - just loaded CPU- Z
> 
> 
> 
> I have been modifying my case to help with temps -
> 
> 
> 
> after mod, using a bracket from my silverstone FTO3 case
> 
> 
> 
> just like to show what i am using and with the case closed at 5gh.
> 
> the fan at the bottom at angle is not connected need to sort out - micro boards lack of headers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then when sorted i may go for more WITH A STRESS TEST


Is that positive pressure? You can sometimes improve case temps notably (more than a few C) by removing pci-e slot covers. That usually involves pretty much everything as intake aside from the rear exhaust fan and probably wouldn't help you as much as it does me because your GPU is in the bottom slot due to CPU cooler


----------



## llantant

Also darkwizzie. What are the prime requirements for stability in your table? Ofc there's no point burning for 12 hours with small fft but what about custom blend 90% mem for 8 hours? 5 mins per test. That should have enough time to go through all 82 fft lengths the blend test has.

Here's an old but good thread on prime95.

http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Also darkwizzie. What are the prime requirements for stability in your table? Ofc there's no point burning for 12 hours with small fft but what about custom blend 90% mem for 8 hours? 5 mins per test. That should have enough time to go through all 82 fft lengths the blend test has.
> 
> Here's an old but good thread on prime95.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings


In my time to crash test I did 4.7/4.7.

x264 overnight crashed at 1.29v. Will pass at 1.3v.

P95 v28.7 generally crashes in less than an hour at 1.34v. Will most likely pass at 1.35v.

In other words, an hour of P95 v28.7 is faaar tougher than overnight x264. And since overnight x264 is enough to be charted into the main chart, so will P95 v28.7 for just one hour. It looks weird visually because one test is run for less than 1/5th of the other test, but what I have seen strongly suggests that is enough already. Maybe I'll do 2-3 hours for v27.9.

And OCCT/Linpack being similar to P95 v28.7.

And about fft sizes, I didn't find major differences in time to crash from different fft size. They're all close enough to be considered the same-ish. Yeah, there will be differences if I sat around and continued testing small vs large fft for the next week nonstop, but the results would be strictly academic. Compared to all the other factors, what fft size is picked is peanuts. If it passes an hour, it's already ahead of x264 overnight.

I understand that time to crash is very fickle and it requires a super duper large sample size, I did what I could.

And srsly, time to crash testing is the most boring thing on earth. I've read so many random topics on Wikipedia on my netbook while quickly checking the timer on my desktop's monitor to see if it crashed, I don't even. I really don't even can't even look like.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In my time to crash test I did 4.7/4.7.
> 
> x264 overnight crashed at 1.29v. Will pass at 1.3v.
> 
> P95 v28.7 generally crashes in less than an hour at 1.34v. Will most likely pass at 1.35v.
> 
> In other words, an hour of P95 v28.7 is faaar tougher than overnight x264. And since overnight x264 is enough to be charted into the main chart, so will P95 v28.7 for just one hour. It looks weird visually because one test is run for less than 1/5th of the other test, but what I have seen strongly suggests that is enough already. Maybe I'll do 2-3 hours for v27.9.
> 
> And OCCT/Linpack being similar to P95 v28.7.
> 
> And about fft sizes, I didn't find major differences in time to crash from different fft size. They're all close enough to be considered the same-ish. Yeah, there will be differences if I sat around and continued testing small vs large fft for the next week nonstop, but the results would be strictly academic. Compared to all the other factors, what fft size is picked is peanuts. If it passes an hour, it's already ahead of x264 overnight.
> 
> I understand that time to crash is very fickle and it requires a super duper large sample size, I did what I could.
> 
> And srsly, time to crash testing is the most boring thing on earth. I've read so many random topics on Wikipedia on my netbook while quickly checking the timer on my desktop's monitor to see if it crashed, I don't even. I really don't even can't even look like.


Running prime at the large ffts is completely different to running at the small fft. I just done 3 hour blend but crashed on the 15k fft. So I instantly restarted and just ran 15k and I crashed again within a few mins.

I've also noticed a direct correlation between my vid and voltage. If vid is 1.39 in prime I need that much voltage to remain stable. If I drop under then a thread fails.

I was failing because my voltage was at 1.376 and during the 15k fft my processor was posting a 1.39 vid. My voltage wasn't hitting that and a thread would fail. The larger fft were posting 1.37 vid. So I would pass these no problem.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, but I don't really care about synthetic benchmarks, I want to look at the FPS I actually get in the games I actually play.
> Yeah, strange. I really couldn't find a difference between 1ghz and 1.3ghz. Like, 0.1 fps drop going from 800 to 400mhz. So, my base clock won't factor in Fclk anymore, it'll just be 1ghz or thereabouts.
> 
> Also as I've pointed out, the OP of this thread also has a download section of all sorts of stress tests.


...and we thank you, but I was talking about a variety of programs and drivers over at TT Gigabyte, not just stress tests. Although it's a Gigabyte forum, there are current drivers that can be used with many motherboards.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Running prime at the large ffts is completely different to running at the small fft. I just done 3 hour blend but crashed on the 15k fft. So I instantly restarted and just ran 15k and I crashed again within a few mins.
> 
> I've also noticed a direct correlation between my vid and voltage. If vid is 1.39 in prime I need that much voltage to remain stable. If I drop under then a thread fails.
> 
> I was failing because my voltage was at 1.376 and during the 15k fft my processor was posting a 1.39 vid. My voltage wasn't hitting that and a thread would fail. The larger fft were posting 1.37 vid. So I would pass these no problem.


Yep, 15K small fft's gave mine a fit as well. I had to increase the vcore to a ridiculous level at higher frequencies, and it was always the same thread that failed, sometimes within a minute. But drop the multiplier down one step and the vcore can take a "big" drop as well and pass. That got me off 4.8 pretty quick and down to 4.7, and longer testing with x264 confirmed the same thing; lotsa more vcore needed for stability.

I could have increased LLC to 5 but on my board LLC4 stays closer to what I set in the BIOS. Also running HWINFO while testing would catch those transient higher vcore voltages that you might not see with something like cpu-z unless you were looking at the exact moment.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ...and we thank you, but I was talking about a variety of programs and drivers over at TT Gigabyte, not just stress tests. Although it's a Gigabyte forum, there are current drivers that can be used with many motherboards.


i c i c









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Running prime at the large ffts is completely different to running at the small fft. I just done 3 hour blend but crashed on the 15k fft. So I instantly restarted and just ran 15k and I crashed again within a few mins.
> 
> I've also noticed a direct correlation between my vid and voltage. If vid is 1.39 in prime I need that much voltage to remain stable. If I drop under then a thread fails.
> 
> I was failing because my voltage was at 1.376 and during the 15k fft my processor was posting a 1.39 vid. My voltage wasn't hitting that and a thread would fail. The larger fft were posting 1.37 vid. So I would pass these no problem.


I never tried blend. I just did 8k vs 4096k fft. Stress tests are fickle. It's possible to pass over an hour and crash in the other within 10 minutes, but after you do 5 runs each, you find out it's not so clear. In fact, it's so fickle that sometimes after 10+ runs, the time it takes to crash more than doubles... triples. For seemingly no reason.

Of course, I only have one CPU to test and this stuff isn't my paid job, I did as many runs as I could without wanting to pluck my eyes out.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Running prime at the large ffts is completely different to running at the small fft. I just done 3 hour blend but crashed on the 15k fft. So I instantly restarted and just ran 15k and I crashed again within a few mins.
> 
> I've also noticed a direct correlation between my vid and voltage. If vid is 1.39 in prime I need that much voltage to remain stable. If I drop under then a thread fails.
> 
> I was failing because my voltage was at 1.376 and during the 15k fft my processor was posting a 1.39 vid. My voltage wasn't hitting that and a thread would fail. The larger fft were posting 1.37 vid. So I would pass these no problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep, 15K small fft's gave mine a fit as well. I had to increase the vcore to a ridiculous level at higher frequencies, and it was always the same thread that failed, sometimes within a minute. But drop the multiplier down one step and the vcore can take a "big" drop as well and pass. That got me off 4.8 pretty quick and down to 4.7, and longer testing with x264 confirmed the same thing; lotsa more vcore needed for stability.
> 
> I could have increased LLC to 5 but on my board LLC4 stays closer to what I set in the BIOS. Also running HWINFO while testing would catch those transient higher vcore voltages that you might not see with something like cpu-z unless you were looking at the exact moment.


Same here, 15k failed on me this morning. Am going to try different levels of LLC as well as different voltages, but if they get too high I don't see the point in keeping the voltage too high for one situation that I will never use in real life.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Same here, 15k failed on me this morning. Am going to try different levels of LLC as well as different voltages, but if they get too high I don't see the point in keeping the voltage too high for one situation that I will never use in real life.


I completely agree. I always end up running P95 as a matter of interest because I like to see what fails with one cpu that won't fail with another. Maybe useless but hey it's my time.


----------



## BoredErica

Hey Dark_wizzie, chart me!



I think I accidentally left LLC on auto... the Vcore under load is too high.









gg my entire test

Although, that would be 64C for 1.453v, that would be pretty damned good.


----------



## smonkie

It's true every test can random failure at any moment, but I have always found Prime95 to be very solid. If you are down -by much- with the vcore, it usually takes about 5 minutes in giving you a bsod or an error. As you get close in vcore, errors get less usual in the first 10-15 minutes and could take many hours to show when you are very near the stable point.

I consider 2 hours of Blend more than enough to call a PC Prime stable. Maybe in 14 hours an error could show up, but hey, you have just simulated the work of many years. You are covered.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> It's true every test can random failure at any moment, but I have always found Prime95 to be very solid. If you are down -by much- with the vcore, it usually takes about 5 minutes in giving you a bsod or an error. As you get close in vcore, errors get less usual in the first 10-15 minutes and could take many hours to show when you are very near the stable point.
> 
> I consider 2 hours of Blend more than enough to call a PC Prime stable. Maybe in 14 hours an error could show up, but hey, you have just simulated the work of many years. You are covered.


X2 When your OC is close to being stable, the BSOD's will stop and be replaced with a single worker failing. This is an easy way to tell that you will only need a slight bump in Vcore for stability.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In my time to crash test I did 4.7/4.7.
> 
> And about fft sizes, I didn't find major differences in time to crash from different fft size. They're all close enough to be considered the same-ish. Yeah, there will be differences if I sat around and continued testing small vs large fft for the next week nonstop, but the results would be strictly academic. Compared to all the other factors, what fft size is picked is peanuts.


The Large FFT test are mainly for stressing RAM so you never going to see as high of CPU temps as you will with blend or Small FFT.

I always run blend since it combines Small FFT and Large FFT in one stress test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The Large FFT test are mainly for stressing RAM so you never going to see as high of CPU temps as you will with blend or Small FFT.
> 
> I always run blend since it combines Small FFT and Large FFT in one stress test.


I can see that it says so in the description in Prime95. That doesn't tell me whether it crashes an unstable overclock faster or slower on average.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can see that it says so in the description in Prime95. That doesn't tell me whether it crashes an unstable overclock faster or slower on average.


I think that is going to be pretty hard to find out since it will be different for each CPU. Blend at least give you a good mixture of the FFT sizes and as Smonkie said, you usually find errors, BSOD, or workers failing fairly quickly.


----------



## agung79

just for fun @4900 ibt avx v2.54 standard 10 times to run... too hot need clu to replace pk3.... vcore range up and down at max load 0 - 0.048... i really hate this board...


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I think that is going to be pretty hard to find out since it will be different for each CPU. Blend at least give you a good mixture of the FFT sizes and as Smonkie said, you usually find errors, BSOD, or workers failing fairly quickly.


Exactly. Prime95 is a great -the best- stress test because it's very fast finding errors and it does it in a very regular way. Sequence is: BSOD-->Error in 5-10 minutes--->Error in several hours, and this sequence is always related to the vcore you choose. And it also find the highest temperature at about 10 minutes from the start, so it's great to let it running without more concern.

Maybe the only problem with Prime is how annoying is to come back to your PC and see "worker 4 stopped". Hate that message.


----------



## llantant

Ok, Ive finally settled on my OC. I think.....









I think I was undervolting despite passing realbench. Here is my new (and final.....) chart.

Username: llantant

CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7
Cache Frequency: 4.6

Adaptive Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
Offset: + 0.02v
Vcore: 1.376 (LLC Lvl 5) (very occasionally jumps to 1.39)

FCLK: 1.00GHz
Cooling Solution: H110 GTX

Stability Test: Prime 95 1 Hour Small FFT, 1 Hour Custom Blend 90% RAM, 10 Runs ITB Maximum 14gb, 1200% HCI Memtest, 8 Hours Real Bench, Multiple Blu Ray Encodes x265 Overkill mode.

Batch Number: Malay L519B932

Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v

Motherboard: Asus z170 Hero
LLC Setting: Lvl 5

Misc Comments: CPU Capability 140%, DRAM Capability 140%, Phase control etc Extreme, VCCIO 1.15v, SA Voltage 1.15v, All C Sates and EIST Enabled.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Exactly. Prime95 is a great -the best- stress test because it's very fast finding errors and it does it in a very regular way. Sequence is: BSOD-->Error in 5-10 minutes--->Error in several hours, and this sequence is always related to the vcore you choose. And it also find the highest temperature at about 10 minutes from the start, so it's great to let it running without more concern.
> 
> Maybe the only problem with Prime is how annoying is to come back to your PC and see "worker 4 stopped". Hate that message.


Linpack and OCCT - similar. Prime's not that unique.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok, Ive finally settled on my OC. I think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was undervolting despite passing realbench. Here is my new (and final.....) chart.
> 
> Username: llantant
> 
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4.7
> Cache Frequency: 4.6
> 
> Adaptive Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
> Offset: + 0.02v
> Vcore: 1.376 (LLC Lvl 5) (very occasionally jumps to 1.39)
> 
> FCLK: 1.00GHz
> Cooling Solution: H110 GTX
> 
> Stability Test: Prime 95 1 Hour Small FFT, 1 Hour Custom Blend 90% RAM, 10 Runs ITB Maximum 14gb, 1200% HCI Memtest, 8 Hours Real Bench, Multiple Blu Ray Encodes x265 Overkill mode.
> 
> Batch Number: Malay L519B932
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> 
> Motherboard: Asus z170 Hero
> LLC Setting: Lvl 5
> 
> Misc Comments: CPU Capability 140%, DRAM Capability 140%, Phase control etc Extreme, VCCIO 1.15v, SA Voltage 1.15v, All C Sates and EIST Enabled.


Updated, grats on the overclock. Why not 4.7 cache?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Linpack and OCCT - similar. Prime's not that unique.
> Updated, grats on the overclock. Why not 4.7 cache?


I was getting memory related BSOD running the Large FFT with prime. If I upped voltage a couple of notches it would pass or if I lowered cache one notch it would also pass. I put this down to cache and cpu voltage being linked so my trade off for the final stress was lower the cache instead of upping volts. Plus my reasoning was that core at stock boosts to 4.2ghz and cache 4.1ghz. Hence the 4.7/4.6. I read in a review somewhere that people either leave at stock, run one behind core or linked with core. So i figured it didn't really matter and chose overclocked cache but not sacrificing low(ish) voltage.

My SM951 256gb is coming tomorrow!! so a fresh install of windows to wipe away all those BSOD codes is much needed!!!


----------



## BoredErica

PMed multiple people asking them to change their stress test entry.

Guess how many people did?

Hint: Answer is less than 1.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> PMed multiple people asking them to change their stress test entry.
> 
> Guess how many people did?
> 
> Hint: Answer is less than 1.


I'm working on mine, but it won't be done after a day. Am starting from scratch, and will probably start from scratch again once the new bios for the Pro Gaming comes out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I'm working on mine, but it won't be done after a day. Am starting from scratch, and will probably start from scratch again once the new bios for the Pro Gaming comes out.


To be more specific:

Amount of people who have corrected so far: 0

Amount of people who say they will get to it: 1 (you)

Everybody else is either MIA or like naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.










It's... really... hard....

sometimes....I cry myself to sleep when nobody is watching...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> PMed multiple people asking them to change their stress test entry.
> 
> Guess how many people did?
> 
> Hint: Answer is less than 1.


I didnt get a pm but did anyway !!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To be more specific:
> 
> Amount of people who have corrected so far: 0
> Amount of people who say they will get to it: 1 (you)
> 
> Everybody else is either MIA or like naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's... really... hard....
> sometimes....I cry myself to sleep when nobody is watching...


Now I feel sad!


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To be more specific:
> 
> Amount of people who have corrected so far: 0
> Amount of people who say they will get to it: 1 (you)
> 
> Everybody else is either MIA or like naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's... really... hard....
> sometimes....I cry myself to sleep when nobody is watching...


Just to make you feel better, I do like what you're doing, the different "levels" of stress testing seems interesting and I suggest you just change the background of all submissions to a gradient between green and red or something.









I myself have gone 100MHz back, to 4.7GHz because to pass x264 I ended up getting actual vcores above 1.52v so decided to scrap 4.8GHz. I don't use x264 often but just to downclock whenever I do is too much of a hassle so I'll probably just run 4.7GHz all the time now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I didnt get a pm but did anyway !!












u da man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just to make you feel better, I do like what you're doing, the different "levels" of stress testing seems interesting and I suggest you just change the background of all submissions to a gradient between green and red or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself have gone 100MHz back, to 4.7GHz because to pass x264 I ended up getting actual vcores above 1.52v so decided to scrap 4.8GHz. I don't use x264 often but just to downclock whenever I do is too much of a hassle so I'll probably just run 4.7GHz all the time now.


I saw your comment on Anandtech's article. The responses to your OP were just terrabad. I don't even.

Ion shift? Stealth corruption? Haha, those bozos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Now I feel sad!












I'm seeing a therapist for all the stress this thread has caused.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I saw your comment on Anandtech's article. The responses to your OP were just terrabad. I don't even.
> 
> Ion shift? Stealth corruption? Haha, those bozos.


Yeah.... Anandtech has been my go-to place for the latest hardware reviews for a long time now, they're always very in-depth into everything they do. Unlike say, Guru3D which just pumps out as many reviews as possible by copy/pasting 95% of the text in it.

But oh my god the comments to articles and the forums in general are just terribad. If you thought an Nvidia vs AMD debate here on OCN is bad just go over to those forums.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Yeah.... Anandtech has been my go-to place for the latest hardware reviews for a long time now, they're always very in-depth into everything they do. Unlike say, Guru3D which just pumps out as many reviews as possible by copy/pasting 95% of the text in it.
> 
> But oh my god the comments to articles and the forums in general are just terribad. If you thought an Nvidia vs AMD debate here on OCN is bad just go over to those forums.


Are their brawls as great as this classic;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5asfvCEz7oc


----------



## Weber

ok, now I want a pm too. Wait, is that prime discussion done yey? ie, blend or 8k and how long in hours minimum, can we get specific?


----------



## shredzy

In the future I may do a prime95 run but my overclock has been all good for awhile now, general usage/gaming, no problems!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> ok, now I want a pm too. Wait, is that prime discussion done yey? ie, blend or 8k and how long in hours minimum, can we get specific?


Right now my stance is 1hr any setting Prime v28.7 or OCCT Small or Linpack max. 3hr Prime v27.9 or IBT max.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


----------



## llantant

902!!

Will have to update then


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> ok, now I want a pm too. Wait, is that prime discussion done yey? ie, blend or 8k and how long in hours minimum, can we get specific?


Personally i stress my cpu on blend for a minimum of 8 hours. I would run blend(8k small fft will be included in blend). 8k will just generate the hottest cpu temperatures out of all the fft sizes


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Personally i stress my cpu on blend for a minimum of 8 hours. I would run blend(8k small fft will be included in blend). 8k will just generate the hottest cpu temperatures out of all the fft sizes


If your not running through every fft length then the time is irrelevant.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If your not running through every fft length then the time is irrelevant.


Blend does run through every small and large fft test. You can also change the length that each fft will run for.

Do you not like my comments or something ? Do you think that i dont know this?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Blend does run through every small and large fft test. You can also change the length that each fft will run for.
> 
> Do you not like my comments or something ? Do you think that i dont know this?


Apologies, I didn't mean in that way. I was meaning that say you struggle to pass 1344k FFT and that test come 9 hours into the full range of tests, then you would do 8 hours and consider it "stable".

Say that you switched that 1344k to be an hour into the test, then you would then crash at that Hour point and by that logic would consider it "not stable". That is all I was getting at. The time (for all tests, not each) is irrelevant if you are not completing every test. Sorry to seem blunt in my last post, I was not having a go. just saying time is technically irrelevant if its not going through every test.


----------



## error-id10t

Technically you could argue that if you only pass it once, it could be "luck" too, to remove that you'd run everything twice or three times. Now how long is your Prime run. You may as well just count Prime numbers if you have a Prime fetish..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Apologies, I didn't mean in that way. I was meaning that say you struggle to pass 1344k FFT and that test come 9 hours into the full range of tests, then you would do 8 hours and consider it "stable".
> 
> Say that you switched that 1344k to be an hour into the test, then you would then crash at that Hour point and by that logic would consider it "not stable". That is all I was getting at. The time (for all tests, not each) is irrelevant if you are not completing every test. Sorry to seem blunt in my last post, I was not having a go. just saying time is technically irrelevant if its not going through every test.


Ok sorry maybe i read your comment wrong. I understand what you are saying which is why i was mentioning changing the amount of time each fft runs for. If you dont want to stress on P95 for 16 or 24 hours why not adjust prime 95 so that each fft runs for 5 minutes? You will get through every fft in a shorter amount of time


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Technically you could argue that if you only pass it once, it could be "luck" too, to remove that you'd run everything twice or three times. Now how long is your Prime run. You may as well just count Prime numbers if you have a Prime fetish..


Haha


----------



## mandrix

I don't think everyone is ever going to agree about Prime 95. You can make an argument for just about everything. All I can say is I found small fft's to reveal problems earlier with this platform. With Haswell that was only partially true IMO.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Alright so I have an update on my temp situation.
> 
> I received a new H100i GTX in the mail today for another build and decided to stick it on my skylake system first. I saw no significant drop in temperature. It was about 2C cooler on average, but that's very likely a function of ambient.
> 
> So with 1.344V Vcore, I see 70C+ on Core #1. This seems pretty high compared to others in this thread. I'm willing to chalk it up to poor TIM application. I could delid, but I think I'm comfortable with 4.7 @ 1.344V as long as the higher temps can be explained. It's not due to the H240-X or thermal paste application. I am a little disappointed that my temps with H240-X aren't noticeably lower than the H100i GTX, but the audible difference between the two is enough to warrant using the AIO over the CLC.


Before I got Asus board and had a extreme 6 my temps showed about 10 degrees higher


----------



## Strife21

Are you guys using adaptive vcore when stressing with prime95? Or manual?


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Before I got Asus board and had a extreme 6 my temps showed about 10 degrees higher


Interesting. They just released a new bios, too, and the temps are unchanged. Maybe I'll cycle through a couple different programs to see if the temps change at all.

The other thing I'm disappointed about is just the performance difference between H100i GTX and H240-X. Since I posted that, I've seen several reviews that put H240-X 7-10C cooler. I don't see that difference in my build at all.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Sorry didn't quote your post properly this pertains to the Asus Maximus 902 uefi update

Any release notes for this?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> Interesting. They just released a new bios, too, and the temps are unchanged. Maybe I'll cycle through a couple different programs to see if the temps change at all.
> 
> The other thing I'm disappointed about is just the performance difference between H100i GTX and H240-X. Since I posted that, I've seen several reviews that put H240-X 7-10C cooler. I don't see that difference in my build at all.


It was interesting considering I tried reseating the h100i gtx on the asrock extreme 6 about 5 times. Always with the same result. I wonder if its a sensor issue or a tolerance of how close the socket was to the block.


----------



## Deders

@llantant @mandrix @Darkwizzie @Lucky 23 @Strife21

I've been doing some testing and have found results that might throw a spanner into our thinking.

As i mentioned before, like a few of us I ran a blend and core 3 came up with an error less than an hour in, the rest of them stayed strong for 6 hours. The last reported test on core 3 was 15k which I presume was a small FTT.

Since then I've run just 15k for an hour without issue, and the small FTT setting for 3 hours without issue.

I then ran large FTT's and core 3 came up with an error, again less than an hour in can't remember if it was 12xk or 144k but I'm thinking maybe it is a VCCIO or Vram voltage issue.

I'm starting to think there are more factors than the numbers we see before us. Much like judging Audio equipment by the specs never gives the full picture.

Everyone's CPU is slightly different, they need different voltages o be stable as DW's chart is showing. Then you factor in the different motherboards and power deliveries, as well as the stability of the voltages before thy get to the MB's.

Also as I've mentioned before different Stress tests will show up weaknesses in different places. Realbench for Cache and Prime for a variety of things.

I'm wondering if because even though technically blend combines small and large FTT's, there is more going on than pure numbers, for instance switching between small and large FTT's needs different voltages and currents on our CPU/Ram and mobo that suddenly changing between them might cause instability.

I'm going to test again with a higher VCCIO, which on other tests hasn't helped with stability so far. I might also try running the ram at 2133 instead of 3200.

Also one thing I noted is that prime says that Blend will use a lot of ram, more than just large FTT. Any ideas why?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Technically you could argue that if you only pass it once, it could be "luck" too, to remove that you'd run everything twice or three times. Now how long is your Prime run. You may as well just count Prime numbers if you have a Prime fetish..


It's not really though. If I ran settings that are just enough to pass x264 overnight, I can guarantee that P95 28.7 will fail in an hour. Very high chance, even though stress tests are fickle and you can pass or fail if it's close to the edge, it's too far away from stability for an hour to pass without crash.

I don't understand this 'all fft' business, I could not replicate that idea. Finding which test crashes faster is something that requires 20+ trials, unless one fails in less than 15 minutes constantly and the other passes an hour constantly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Sorry didn't quote your post properly this pertains to the Asus Maximus 902 uefi update
> 
> Any release notes for this?


Couldn't find any. It's still beta beta the last I checked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @llantant @mandrix @Darkwizzie @Lucky 23 @Strife21
> 
> I've been doing some testing and have found results that might throw a spanner into our thinking.
> 
> As i mentioned before, like a few of us I ran a blend and core 3 came up with an error less than an hour in, the rest of them stayed strong for 6 hours. The last reported test on core 3 was 15k which I presume was a small FTT.
> 
> Since then I've run just 15k for an hour without issue, and the small FTT setting for 3 hours without issue.
> 
> I then ran large FTT's and core 3 came up with an error, again less than an hour in can't remember if it was 12xk or 144k but I'm thinking maybe it is a VCCIO or Vram voltage issue.
> 
> I'm starting to think there are more factors than the numbers we see before us. Much like judging Audio equipment by the specs never gives the full picture.
> 
> Everyone's CPU is slightly different, they need different voltages o be stable as DW's chart is showing. Then you factor in the different motherboards and power deliveries, as well as the stability of the voltages before thy get to the MB's.
> 
> Also as I've mentioned before different Stress tests will show up weaknesses in different places. Realbench for Cache and Prime for a variety of things.
> 
> I'm wondering if because even though technically blend combines small and large FTT's, there is more going on than pure numbers, for instance switching between small and large FTT's needs different voltages and currents on our CPU/Ram and mobo that suddenly changing between them might cause instability.


I dunno, but that would be impossible for me to test alone, and probably won't happen even with a coordinated effort if that's true.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I dunno, but that would be impossible for me to test alone, and probably won't happen even with a coordinated effort if that's true.


It would be difficult to be certain but what i'm saying is there isn't 1 test to rule them all.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's not really though. If I ran settings that are just enough to pass x264 overnight, I can guarantee that P95 28.7 will fail in an hour. Very high chance, even though stress tests are fickle and you can pass or fail if it's close to the edge, it's too far away from stability for an hour to pass without crash.


Of course, isn't that the argument against Prime (well my own personal reason at least); you need ~0.04v more to pass Prime compared to anything real-life you may use. I don't mind people thinking that I'm not stable because I don't do Prime, that's fine.

Now, run Prime once across the range and you think you're good but the argument was that maybe you just got lucky. Run it again to be sure, might as well.. right. It's getting pretty warm here again so I might be fine one day but the next when it's 10 degrees warmer ambient, I'll run into a problem. Temps definitely have an impact, more so than 90% of the boards out there. So I guess I'm unstable still right. It's a vicious circle chasing that dragon..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Of course, isn't that the argument against Prime (well my own personal reason at least); you need ~0.04v more to pass Prime compared to anything real-life you may use. I don't mind people thinking that I'm not stable because I don't do Prime, that's fine.
> 
> Now, run Prime once across the range and you think you're good but the argument was that maybe you just got lucky. Run it again to be sure, might as well.. right. It's getting pretty warm here again so I might be fine one day but the next when it's 10 degrees warmer ambient, I'll run into a problem. Temps definitely have an impact, more so than 90% of the boards out there. So I guess I'm unstable still right. It's a vicious circle chasing that dragon..


So for the chart I am just thinking about how many hours Prime should be run to be sure the system is as stable as x264 overnight if not more. What I'm saying is that it requires so much more vcore to be stable, it's so much harder than x264 to the point where luck's not a big factor, which is what matters for the purpose of being in the chart.

If the temps are higher one day versus another, the same argument would apply for x264 as far as getting charted is concerned.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So for the chart I am just thinking about how many hours Prime should be run to be sure the system is as stable as x264 overnight if not more. What I'm saying is that it requires so much more vcore to be stable, it's so much harder than x264 to the point where luck's not a big factor, which is what matters for the purpose of being in the chart.
> 
> If the temps are higher one day versus another, the same argument would apply for x264 as far as getting charted is concerned.


just for sharing

my amd vishera 9370 rig @5ghz ... if can stable running ibt avx v2.54... everything include prime will be pass for small test or blend test
this skylake little bit difference.... need more vcore for prime (don't mentioning small test.... only for blend test), even success on ibt avx

thats why at http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club for intel n amd some how not much can pass ibt avx v2.54 standard n 10 times run (@5ghz)... quick way n much proof for stress testing...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @llantant @mandrix @Darkwizzie @Lucky 23 @Strife21
> 
> I've been doing some testing and have found results that might throw a spanner into our thinking.
> 
> As i mentioned before, like a few of us I ran a blend and core 3 came up with an error less than an hour in, the rest of them stayed strong for 6 hours. The last reported test on core 3 was 15k which I presume was a small FTT.
> 
> Since then I've run just 15k for an hour without issue, and the small FTT setting for 3 hours without issue.
> 
> I then ran large FTT's and core 3 came up with an error, again less than an hour in can't remember if it was 12xk or 144k but I'm thinking maybe it is a VCCIO or Vram voltage issue.
> 
> I'm starting to think there are more factors than the numbers we see before us. Much like judging Audio equipment by the specs never gives the full picture.
> 
> Everyone's CPU is slightly different, they need different voltages o be stable as DW's chart is showing. Then you factor in the different motherboards and power deliveries, as well as the stability of the voltages before thy get to the MB's.
> 
> Also as I've mentioned before different Stress tests will show up weaknesses in different places. Realbench for Cache and Prime for a variety of things.
> 
> I'm wondering if because even though technically blend combines small and large FTT's, there is more going on than pure numbers, for instance switching between small and large FTT's needs different voltages and currents on our CPU/Ram and mobo that suddenly changing between them might cause instability.
> 
> I'm going to test again with a higher VCCIO, which on other tests hasn't helped with stability so far. I might also try running the ram at 2133 instead of 3200.
> 
> Also one thing I noted is that prime says that Blend will use a lot of ram, more than just large FTT. Any ideas why?


That is interesting indeed and I look forward to your findings. There def could be others. Check the vid when it's running the test that you failed. See if it posts a higher vid than the other ffts.

I though large was the higher fft lengths 256 to 4096, unless it's running in place which is cache.

All blend does is extend the range to the small ffts aswell. Maybe large doesn't go as high as 4096 I'll have to double check.

If you do blend it will go through the same tests as small and large, for example:

Small: 12k,15k,8k. Large:1344k, 256k, 1792k Blend: 12k,1344k,15k,256k,8k,1792k.

That's my understanding of it anyway. And yes Large FFTs have always been said to be memory and cache related.

You can do a quick memory/cache yes with custom 90% ram 2048 to 4096. I was getting memory related bsod running that until I lowered my cache to 4.6 or upped my vcore (core and cache voltage linked) a couple of notches.

Keep testing, if anything it's very interesting.


----------



## llantant

I honestly think that VID plays a huge part in skylake. Even running memtest I was crashing and could not figure out why. I had some help in the memory stability thread and upped vccio and sa. Thing is I just noticed that it was asking for 1.385 vid at some point during the test. This was when I was on lower vcore (which would go no higher than 1.37). So I am am now retesting memtest with auto voltages on vccio and sa voltage but 1 click up on vcore. 1.35 +0.020offset (which is what i needed to pass prime95 when it would ask for the higher VID).


----------



## BoredErica

What I have read says that large sizes cannot be stored in the cache because of its size, so it stresses the ram instead.

I just realized I can update the bios in the bios, don't have to download programs and stuff. So that's cool.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What I have read says that large sizes cannot be stored in the cache because of its size, so it stresses the ram instead.
> 
> I just realized I can update the bios in the bios, don't have to download programs and stuff. So that's cool.


I didn't think there was another way. I've only ever updated via bios going back the last 15 years I been doing this. You can also save OC settings to a memory stick by the way.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I didn't think there was another way. I've only ever updated via bios going back the last 15 years I been doing this. You can also save OC settings to a memory stick by the way.


Been updating it via MSI's software in Haswell, and EZ Update via Asus Suite for previous updates. I don't like having extra software installed on my computer.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Been updating it via MSI's software in Haswell, and EZ Update via Asus Suite for previous updates. I don't like having extra software installed on my computer.


Same here.


----------



## mandrix

Deders I don't know, you could be on to something. BTW I use close to 90% of memory when testing P95, do you?
--
I was finally able to install Asus AI Suite and found all that stuff a waste for me. Fortunately I had just made a backup so I restored it to wipe it all out. Just don't have a need for it.
--
Not sure what BIOS 902 did, I can't see any changes on my end.
--
Still struggling with my xfire 7950's rebooting my pc under heavy (gpu) load. Did the same with my Z97, not sure why since I can OC each card individually w/no problems. If you have an idea respond here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573850/crossfire-7950s-shut-down-pc-under-load/0_20


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Deders I don't know, you could be on to something. BTW I use close to 90% of memory when testing P95, do you?
> --
> I was finally able to install Asus AI Suite and found all that stuff a waste for me. Fortunately I had just made a backup so I restored it to wipe it all out. Just don't have a need for it.
> --
> Not sure what BIOS 902 did, I can't see any changes on my end.
> --
> Still struggling with my xfire 7950's rebooting my pc under heavy (gpu) load. Did the same with my Z97, not sure why since I can OC each card individually w/no problems. If you have an idea respond here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573850/crossfire-7950s-shut-down-pc-under-load/0_20


I think 0902 fixed some issues with adaptive + another setting crashing or whatnot, I read it from the Asus support thread.

AI Suite requires a removal tool to fully uninstall it, make sure you've used it after.


----------



## llantant

This is what hard drives are now a days


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think 0902 fixed some issues with adaptive + another setting crashing or whatnot, I read it from the Asus support thread.
> 
> AI Suite requires a removal tool to fully uninstall it, make sure you've used it after.


Yes 902 works great for me. My PC now resumes from sleep with adaptive voltage!


----------



## Deders

Just passed 11 hours of Large FTT. Had to raise the VCCIO from 1.12 (auto) to 1.1375 (set in bios) and now the bios reads 1.16.

Will try a blend tonight.


----------



## llantant

Repost of my question on the motherboard thread**

There's a new MEI and Realtek audio driver for the Maximus hero on Station Drivers, however it is not listed on the asus support website. Which do you guys recommend I use?


----------



## shredzy

Station drivers always update instantly, asus does not.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think 0902 fixed some issues with adaptive + another setting crashing or whatnot, I read it from the Asus support thread.
> 
> AI Suite requires a removal tool to fully uninstall it, make sure you've used it after.


Note where I said I restored a backup. (pre AI Suite)








It's a habit I've gotten into since Windows 10 update gave one of my pc's so many problems.
But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## llantant

Brilliant thanks. I always used station drivers when asus stopped updating for my old board. Wasn't sure this time though for the new board.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Repost of my question on the motherboard thread**
> 
> There's a new MEI and Realtek audio driver for the Maximus hero on Station Drivers, however it is not listed on the asus support website. Which do you guys recommend I use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Brilliant thanks. I always used station drivers when asus stopped updating for my old board. Wasn't sure this time though for the new board.


Looked on Intel's site and there doesn't seem to be an update since 23rd of July, The link on Station Drivers says the file author is Fdrsoft and the link in the first post is blocked by avast.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Looked on Intel's site and there doesn't seem to be an update since 23rd of July, The link on Station Drivers says the file author is Fdrsoft and the link in the first post is blocked by avast.


hmmm.

Avast probably blocked the link because it auto downloads a .exe file.

Found it on

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-261.html?s=0a78d51fd17a3fc8419676ba8ba6735b

So it should be fine.....I Hope









Plus the audio driver didnt install that Sonsic studio crap so thats not bad. I do trust station drivers its just I wasnt sure if I should use them this soon into a new mobo.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#
> 
> Page 115, max operating voltage.


I was looking for this for a while, did it just come out?


----------



## codenamew

Hi
My vcore Reading in my M8H bios is showing 1.328v at stock. And I can't get my i7 stable at x46 at 1.45v. Is this a sign of a bad chip ? Could it be motherboard issue as when I tried to fix all screw onto my motherboard , my proc only runs at 0.79 ghz and when i loosen one screw near the IO I manage to get my proc to run at normal speed.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can boot into 5ghz as well, but I can't bench without raising voltages so high I feel uncomfortable.


i used aid64 stress test and set mem as it should be, 2400mhz but had lllc at 3 and it crashed within 5mins









i might have play around over the weekend and see if i can do better as my voltage is pretty good - some headroom

But i used as normal and no crashes


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i used aid64 stress test and set mem as it should be, 2400mhz but had lllc at 3 and it crashed within 5mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have play around over the weekend and see if i can do better as my voltage is pretty good - some headroom
> 
> But i used as normal and no crashes


Aida64 is a pretty light and easily passable test... You may not have had a crash yet, but it is far from what would be considered stable.


----------



## allen5924

I got a BIOS update today, (Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5, BIOS F3) and it's causing my overclock to crash.
Ironically, it's not crashing under load, but rather when it dials the voltage down when it is idling (i.e. Adaptive voltage)...

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## PoeX

Got a MSI Z170a gaming pro motherboard. Their new BIOS made a bad bios worse. Before BCLK changes made the post screen appear 1/4 times. Now any BCLK changes (on my rig) don't even register in the bios.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> I got a BIOS update today, (Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5, BIOS F3) and it's causing my overclock to crash.
> Ironically, it's not crashing under load, but rather when it dials the voltage down when it is idling (i.e. Adaptive voltage)...
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this?


Are you running with the C States on? Try disabling them but leaving EIST enabled.


----------



## allen5924

Hi llantant,

Yes, my C-States are on - let me try doing that and will let you know if it works.

Thanks!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Hi llantant,
> 
> Yes, my C-States are on - let me try doing that and will let you know if it works.
> 
> Thanks!


If it works you can then try enabling C1E and leaving the rest disabled.


----------



## allen5924

Actually, how many C-States should I disable? I've just disabled C8 at the moment... but are there any recommendations?
Also, since I'm disabling C-States, I'm assuming the more I disable, the less power-savings I will have...


----------



## Koroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think 0902 fixed some issues with adaptive + another setting crashing or whatnot, I read it from the Asus support thread.
> 
> AI Suite requires a removal tool to fully uninstall it, make sure you've used it after.


That problem I was having with graphics anomalies has went away with the same exact clocks where it was happening prior to 0902. Not sure what it was, but its gone now. I haven't done any full strength testing, but before 0902 I would get major graphic problems @ any speeds above 4.1, now I am not getting it and I am up to 4.5 for everyday use not just charting my chip with zero problems. So looks like I am going to be re-running some stress tests this weekend to see if it affected my overall OC'ability also.


----------



## FiShBuRn

*Username*: FiShBuRn
*CPU Model*: i7 6700k
*Base Clock*: 100
*Core Multiplier*: 46x
*Core Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
*Cache Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
*Vcore in UEFI*: 1.360 V (Adaptive)
*Vcore*: 1.344 V
*Cooling Solution*: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
*Stability Test*: x264 16T Normal 72 loops
*Batch Number*: Cant find it right now.
*Ram Speed*: 3200MHz (15-16-16-35)
*Ram Voltage*: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
*Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII GENE (BIOS 0902)
*LLC Setting:* Level 4
*Misc:* 1GHz FCLK



Still running, better temps with reseat, Core #2 and #3 allways more fresh than other two...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Actually, how many C-States should I disable? I've just disabled C8 at the moment... but are there any recommendations?
> Also, since I'm disabling C-States, I'm assuming the more I disable, the less power-savings I will have...


That's correct. Try with them all off and see if you get the issue still. If not then turn them back on one by one to test.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> *Username*: FiShBuRn
> *CPU Model*: i7 6700k
> *Base Clock*: 100
> *Core Multiplier*: 46x
> *Core Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
> *Cache Frequency*: 4.6Ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI*: 1.360 V (Adaptive)
> *Vcore*: 1.344 V
> *Cooling Solution*: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
> *Stability Test*: x264 16T Normal 72 loops
> *Batch Number*: Cant find it right now.
> *Ram Speed*: 3200MHz (15-16-16-35)
> *Ram Voltage*: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
> *Motherboard*: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII GENE (BIOS 0902)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 4
> *Misc:* 1GHz FCLK
> 
> 
> 
> Still running, better temps with reseat, Core #2 and #3 allways more fresh than other two...


I've updated your settings.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Ok, so I decided to load up prime95 v28.7 to see what kind of temps I would get. I'm at 4.7GHz with offset voltage. I was up to 85C and 1.408V in less than a minute. I'm using a hyper 212+ cooler with the stock fan as a push. I'm realbench stable with max voltage of 1.36 with average of 1.312V and temps only hitting 74C.

I want to upgrade my cooler and am having trouble deciding between an NH-D15 or going for a custom loop. I know I am temp limited right now, but I feel like if I go with a NH-D15 I will be voltage limited before I am temperature limited again. Any suggestions to sway me towards water cooling?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Ok, so I decided to load up prime95 v28.7 to see what kind of temps I would get. I'm at 4.7GHz with offset voltage. I was up to 85C and 1.408V in less than a minute. I'm using a hyper 212+ cooler with the stock fan as a push. I'm realbench stable with max voltage of 1.36 with average of 1.312V and temps only hitting 74C.
> 
> I want to upgrade my cooler and am having trouble deciding between an NH-D15 or going for a custom loop. I know I am temp limited right now, but I feel like if I go with a NH-D15 I will be voltage limited before I am temperature limited again. Any suggestions to sway me towards water cooling?


85C @ 1.408v isn't bad. Just how high of a voltage are you looking to go? Many people stop at 1.4 (for better or for worse) and for that you don't need a custom loop.


----------



## incog

So whenever
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> I got a BIOS update today, (Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5, BIOS F3) and it's causing my overclock to crash.
> Ironically, it's not crashing under load, but rather when it dials the voltage down when it is idling (i.e. Adaptive voltage)...
> 
> Any ideas on how to fix this?


Really that's interesting

I have the opposite problem with my GA Z170M D3H

Basically when it's at idle usage, I'd like for the Vcore to clam down a bit. However, Vcore is ALWAYS at at the Vcore I set in the BIOS, regardless of usage.

I have all C-States enabled!


----------



## allen5924

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So whenever
> Really that's interesting
> 
> I have the opposite problem with my GA Z170M D3H
> 
> Basically when it's at idle usage, I'd like for the Vcore to clam down a bit. However, Vcore is ALWAYS at at the Vcore I set in the BIOS, regardless of usage.
> 
> I have all C-States enabled!


Hi Incog,

is your power setting set to performance or balanced? If it's at performance, it'll run at 100% clock speed all the time, hence higher Vcore.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Basically when it's at idle usage, I'd like for the Vcore to clam down a bit. However, Vcore is ALWAYS at at the Vcore I set in the BIOS, regardless of usage.


If frequency goes down but voltage stays the same you are using manual voltage in BIOS. Try offset or adaptive
If frequency doesn't drop to 800MHz, you are missing speedstep or c-states like said above


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allen5924*
> 
> Hi Incog,
> 
> is your power setting set to performance or balanced? If it's at performance, it'll run at 100% clock speed all the time, hence higher Vcore.


You can set performance mode to still down clock the processor at idle.


----------



## incog

Everyone who answered, thanks!

Frequency does go down when at idle, it's simply the Vcore which remains always constant. Indeed, I set a manual voltage in the BIOS.

I should be using offset or adaptive then, I will try to set things up that way then.

There is a voltage setting which is confusing to me by the way. It's a voltage setting which has something to do with Vcore, but it goes from -0.300V to +0.300V. That sounds suspiciously like offset, though I'm not sure I understand how it works.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Everyone who answered, thanks!
> 
> Frequency does go down when at idle, it's simply the Vcore which remains always constant. Indeed, I set a manual voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> I should be using offset or adaptive then, I will try to set things up that way then.
> 
> There is a voltage setting which is confusing to me by the way. It's a voltage setting which has something to do with Vcore, but it goes from -0.300V to +0.300V. That sounds suspiciously like offset, though I'm not sure I understand how it works.


With adaptive, just set the turbo voltage to your manual voltage value you used, leave the offset on + and auto.

Can anyone using adaptive tell me their IA voltage in hwmonitor (mine shows 1.403V, never budges)?

EDIT: Nevermind, pretty sure its a bugged value...can't see that value anywhere on hwinfo.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Aida64 is a pretty light and easily passable test... You may not have had a crash yet, but it is far from what would be considered stable.


everybody has their view on stress tests and i am against hrs of wasting time and punishing my cpu - in the yrs that i have built computers and ran whatever stress test for 30mins max have not crashed on me.

real world usage is the real test in my eyes


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> With adaptive, just set the turbo voltage to your manual voltage value you used, leave the offset on + and auto.
> 
> Can anyone using adaptive tell me their IA voltage in hwmonitor (mine shows 1.403V, never budges)?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, pretty sure its a bugged value...can't see that value anywhere on hwinfo.


1.402


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 1.402


Just out of curiosity, whats your adaptive voltage settings? Don't think the value means anything in hwmonitor, its pretty outdated compared to hwinfo/aida64.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quick question people. I can get my OC ([email protected]) pass through 20+ loops of the x264 stress test but P95 28.7 fails always at 1-2 minutes with rounding error. Do you think it's stable? It bugs me not being able to pass even 10 mins of P95...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Quick question people. I can get my OC ([email protected]) pass through 20+ loops of the x264 stress test but P95 28.7 fails always at 1-2 minutes with rounding error. Do you think it's stable? It bugs me not being able to pass even 10 mins of P95...


Run it for more then 20 loops, I've had bluescreens after 6 hours of x264 custom and thats probs around 50 loops. I've passed 70 loops, been gaming/general usage with no problems for 2 weeks now.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Quick question people. I can get my OC ([email protected]) pass through 20+ loops of the x264 stress test but P95 28.7 fails always at 1-2 minutes with rounding error. Do you think it's stable? It bugs me not being able to pass even 10 mins of P95...


If you read through this thread you will see that many people don't like p95 and just as many say it's a good test to run. Just need to do whatever you do with your pc and see if it remains stable is what I'd say.


----------



## the_real_7

Hey guys talking about stress test I finaly passed all mine and then 45 minutes after running prime 29.7 for 9 hours my board started a OD error
Me and Raja working on the issue looks like a cpu so I have one that will be here in a couple of hours if not could be board . . . either way I'm staying away from prime for now on as the other benches work fine . Can I still join the club with My handicapped system









Username: THE REAL 7
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47x
Core Frequency: 4.7Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.7Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.430 V (Adaptive)
Vcore: 1.424 V
Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
Stability Test: x264 8h RealBench 4 Hours Prime 29.7
Batch Number: L523B383
Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
LLC Setting: Level 5

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...ximus VIII Hero/DSC01359_zpsurpjskie.jpg.html

X264 Benched Passed 8 hours


Realbench Benched Passed 4 hours
http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...Realbench Pass 9 15 2015_zpspftoaj1f.jpg.html

Prime Benched Passed 9 hours


----------



## mandrix

There you go, two valid opinions posted at the same time.









Wow Florida, I need to try that voltage.


----------



## Deders

Just passed 8 hours of prime blend @4.6 it seems my 1.35V XMP memory needed a boost in VCCIO to keep it stable which makes sense. Am going to try reducing my Vcore to see how low I can go.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, whats your adaptive voltage settings? Don't think the value means anything in hwmonitor, its pretty outdated compared to hwinfo/aida64.


1.35v with 0.020 offset. 1.37v total. LLC lvl 5. gives me 1.376v sometime it with ping 1.39 though. (only for a second).


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey guys talking about stress test I finaly passed all mine and then 45 minutes after running prime 29.7 for 9 hours my board started a OD error
> Me and Raja working on the issue looks like a cpu so I have one that will be here in a couple of hours if not could be board . . . either way I'm staying away from prime for now on as the other benches work fine . Can I still join the club with My handicapped system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: THE REAL 7
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4.7Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.7Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.430 V (Adaptive)
> Vcore: 1.424 V
> Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
> Stability Test: x264 8h RealBench 4 Hours Prime 29.7
> Batch Number: L523B383
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
> LLC Setting: Level 5


I dont necessarily think that the error is really down to prime. More so the fact your pumping 1.43V wiuth LLC 5 and you have also delidded. Theres a load of issue that it could be over simply just running Prime 95. Maybe you will get a better processor this time because thats alot of voltage for just 4.7.

Nice looking rig though by the way


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I dont necessarily think that the error is really down to prime. More so the fact your pumping 1.43V wiuth LLC 5 and you have also delidded. Theres a load of issue that it could be over simply just running Prime 95. Maybe you will get a better processor this time because thats alot of voltage for just 4.7.
> 
> Nice looking rig though by the way


Yea your right llantant it might not have anything entirely at all to do with prime , like they say not all cpu or binned the same and maybe the one I had didn't like running that high a vcore with the llc5 . . . The last thing I change in bios was I went auto on VCCIO and System Agent could the cause a issue not running manual like I was doing ? Hopefully next processor is beastly







, and thanks for the comment on my rig I try to keep it looking clean


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 1.35v with 0.020 offset. 1.37v total. LLC lvl 5. gives me 1.376v sometime it with ping 1.39 though. (only for a second).


Exact same thing happens with mine at 1.370v set on turbo and no offset (auto)


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Exact same thing happens with mine at 1.370v set on turbo and no offset (auto)


Yeah I found its the same if setting 1.37 and auto or 1.35 and 0.020 offset. I just went with the latter because it looks like I know what Im doing









Plus I dont like auto if I can help it. I also have something against yellow text in the bios


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 85C @ 1.408v isn't bad. Just how high of a voltage are you looking to go? Many people stop at 1.4 (for better or for worse) and for that you don't need a custom loop.


I ran 5 minutes of prime this morning and was hitting 93c. I guess I could push to 4.8ghz with a better cooler.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I ran 5 minutes of prime this morning and was hitting 93c.


They hyper 212 probably won't handle much over 1.3v on prime. If you are wanting to push 1.4v + then I would suggest going water cooling.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey guys talking about stress test I finaly passed all mine and then 45 minutes after running prime 29.7 for 9 hours my board started a OD error
> Me and Raja working on the issue looks like a cpu so I have one that will be here in a couple of hours if not could be board . . . either way I'm staying away from prime for now on as the other benches work fine . Can I still join the club with My handicapped system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: THE REAL 7
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4.7Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.7Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.430 V (Adaptive)
> Vcore: 1.424 V
> Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop
> Stability Test: x264 8h RealBench 4 Hours Prime 29.7
> Batch Number: L523B383
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto).
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> 
> X264 Benched Passed 8 hours
> 
> Realbench Benched Passed 4 hours
> 
> Prime Benched Passed 9 hours


Very nice, you have been charted. Pictures look great too.

I'm assuming that your Fclk is 1ghz? What rads are you running?

Thanks!


----------



## PoeX

Question:

Does the Uncore/Ring have a voltage setting?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> Question:
> 
> Does the Uncore/Ring have a voltage setting?


As the guide states, no it does not. Same goes for input voltage, both are gone.


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As the guide states, no it does not. Same goes for input voltage, both are gone.


Alright, perhaps you may know a solution to this.

I pass realbench at 4.6 ghz with "auto" on uncore (3.9 ghz). Any more uncore i crash.
I pass realbench at 4.5 ghz with 4.2 ghz uncore.

Why can i push a higher ring with a slighlty lower cpu clock ?

EDIT: Nevermind. I crashed again when doing a second 4hr realbench at those settings. Seems realbench doesn't work properly.

Going over to prime.


----------



## Guzmanus

Definitively my cpu doesn't like P95. Got 50 rounds of x264 flawless, one hour of linpack, but it can't still pass one round of P95.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> Alright, perhaps you may know a solution to this.
> 
> I pass realbench at 4.6 ghz with "auto" on uncore (3.9 ghz). Any more uncore i crash.
> I pass realbench at 4.5 ghz with 4.2 ghz uncore.
> 
> Why can i push a higher ring with a slighlty lower cpu clock ?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I crashed again when doing a second 4hr realbench at those settings. Seems realbench doesn't work properly.
> 
> Going over to prime.


How long did you test in Realbench?

If you're overclocking core until it's finished and moving onto cache afterwards, you don't have to worry about that anyways, it just seems like the right order to overclock to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Definitively my cpu doesn't like P95. Got 50 rounds of x264 flawless, one hour of linpack, but it can't still pass one round of P95.


Is that Linpack from Intel and set at max?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How long did you test in Realbench?
> 
> If you're overclocking core until it's finished and moving onto cache afterwards, you don't have to worry about that anyways, it just seems like the right order to overclock to me.
> Is that Linpack from Intel and set at max?


I'm using the Intel Burn Test at 4096mb of RAM, i cant put it at max because i'm working on the computer meanwhile ^^!.

I think this version is a little old, is there a new Linpack release?


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How long did you test in Realbench?
> 
> If you're overclocking core until it's finished and moving onto cache afterwards, you don't have to worry about that anyways, it just seems like the right order to overclock to me.


(4hrs) That's what I've done. I've done alot of experimenting with this.
But, it seems that it's just a luck of the draw everytime I run realbench. Maybe my CPU or motherboard is bad. Perhaps both.

Also, if i change the voltages for system agent and IO from auto to even higher voltages than auto the whole system just becomes unstable. Sometimes it boots, sometimes it does not.

With auto voltages it boots, even if they're lower than what I can set manually.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Very nice, you have been charted. Pictures look great too.
> 
> I'm assuming that your Fclk is 1ghz? What rads are you running?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Darkwizzie for adding me in and the compliments on the pics ! ! ! Yes my Fclk is 1ghz and Im using a single XSPC RX360 V2

Cheers


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I'm using the Intel Burn Test at 4096mb of RAM, i cant put it at max because i'm working on the computer meanwhile ^^!.
> 
> I think this version is a little old, is there a new Linpack release?


I'd like to remind everybody that there is a resource on the first page of this thread, hence the name of this thread. I'll quote what you're looking for:

Quote:


> *Stress Test Download Links*
> 
> Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.06
> 
> Aida64 v5.30.35
> 
> IBT v2.54
> 
> Linpack Package v1
> 
> OCCT v4.4.1
> 
> Prime95 v27.9
> 
> Prime95 v28.7
> 
> ROG Realbench v2.4
> 
> XTU v6.0.2.2
> 
> y-Cruncher 0.6.8
> 
> Latest Version of HWinfo (Monitors temps, voltages, etc.)
> 
> Memtest v6.2.0 (For testing ram overclocks.)


If you want the latest Linpack and to set it at max easily via gui instead of mucking around with command lines or parameters, the Linpack Package V1 lets you do that. It's Linx but the test has been replaced with the latest Linpack. Once it's set to use all the memory, it will take a good minute (or even 2 if you have a lot of ram) before the test really kicks into full gear. At that point the temps should be similar to Prime95 v28.7, or even a bit hotter depending on your P95 settings.



Roughly speaking I would say there is a correlation between how hot the test is and how hard it is to pass. Roughly speaking.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to remind everybody that there is a resource on the first page of this thread, hence the name of this thread. I'll quote what you're looking for:
> 
> If you want the latest Linpack and to set it at max easily via gui instead of mucking around with command lines or parameters, the Linpack Package V1 lets you do that. It's Linx but the test has been replaced with the latest Linpack. Once it's set to use all the memory, it will take a good minute (or even 2 if you have a lot of ram) before the test really kicks into full gear. At that point the temps should be similar to Prime95 v28.7, or even a bit hotter depending on your P95 settings.


I know, i got all the programs from there. But the Linpack Package v1 you're referring to has a broken link, it redirects you to this same thread.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I know, i got all the programs from there. But the Linpack Package v1 you're referring to has a broken link, it redirects you to this same thread.


Thanks for pointing that out!

I'll fix it pronto.


----------



## PoeX

So I decided to see if changing the PCH voltage did anything for the stability. I tried to boot with 4.6 uncore. It crashed everytime I came into windows. So i bumped PCH from auto to 1.2v and it came a little further. So I though, hmm, maybe If if bumb it too 1.3v (it goes up to 2.0 v) I can determine if it was a fluke or not. It crashed again so I had to hard reboot.

However, it couldnt hard reboot. My computer doesnt even boot now. Nothing happens when I press the power button. I guess I fried by motherboard.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I know, i got all the programs from there. But the Linpack Package v1 you're referring to has a broken link, it redirects you to this same thread.


Should be fixed now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Thanks Darkwizzie for adding me in and the compliments on the pics ! ! ! Yes my Fclk is 1ghz and Im using a single XSPC RX360 V2
> 
> Cheers


No problem, I've updated the chart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> (4hrs) That's what I've done. I've done alot of experimenting with this.
> But, it seems that it's just a luck of the draw everytime I run realbench. Maybe my CPU or motherboard is bad. Perhaps both.
> 
> Also, if i change the voltages for system agent and IO from auto to even higher voltages than auto the whole system just becomes unstable. Sometimes it boots, sometimes it does not.
> 
> With auto voltages it boots, even if they're lower than what I can set manually.


Ooo, what IO/SA voltages are you using? I don't recall having boot issues with those set pretty high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> So I decided to see if changing the PCH voltage did anything for the stability. I tried to boot with 4.6 uncore. It crashed everytime I came into windows. So i bumped PCH from auto to 1.2v and it came a little further. So I though, hmm, maybe If if bumb it too 1.3v (it goes up to 2.0 v) I can determine if it was a fluke or not. It crashed again so I had to hard reboot.
> 
> However, it couldnt hard reboot. My computer doesnt even boot now. Nothing happens when I press the power button. I guess I fried by motherboard.


???

Reset the BIOS by taking out the battery?


----------



## PoeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> S
> 
> Ooo, what IO/SA voltages are you using? I don't recall having boot issues with those set pretty high.
> 
> ???
> 
> Reset the BIOS by taking out the battery?


Yeah, that worked. It boots now.

I've tried both SA and IO at 1.3 volts. AND PCH at 1.3. Doesn't seem to help me at all.

And realbench seems to be a lottery. I can pass 4hrs and the next time I run it - it crashes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> Yeah, that worked. It boots now.
> 
> I've tried both SA and IO at 1.3 volts. AND PCH at 1.3. Doesn't seem to help me at all.
> 
> And realbench seems to be a lottery. I can pass 4hrs and the next time I run it - it crashes.


Same could happen with any other test if you're getting close to being stable with it... I bet if you ran that Realbench run you passed and changed it to overnight, you'll fail it. With the way stress tests cause the computer to behave when it's not fully stable, you can pass an hour and then fail within 5 minutes right after you restart. But if you pass all 4 hours and then flunk out Realbench after a minute then it would be weird.

My recommendation of course... x264 16T overnight to check final stability... Or P95 to quickly check stability (for normal use) after an hour...

Also, I believe 1.3v io/sa is quite high. It's very possible those voltages aren't doing anything for your stability.

2 cents.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoeX*
> 
> So I decided to see if changing the PCH voltage did anything for the stability. I tried to boot with 4.6 uncore. It crashed everytime I came into windows. So i bumped PCH from auto to 1.2v and it came a little further. So I though, hmm, maybe If if bumb it too 1.3v (it goes up to 2.0 v) I can determine if it was a fluke or not. It crashed again so I had to hard reboot.
> 
> However, it couldnt hard reboot. My computer doesnt even boot now. Nothing happens when I press the power button. I guess I fried by motherboard.


Just because something lets you put up to 2v in it does not mean the CPU is rated for anywhere close to that. I wouldn't raise PCH to above 1.075v, maybe 1.1v tops.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Just because something lets you put up to 2v in it does not mean the CPU is rated for anywhere close to that. I wouldn't raise PCH to above 1.075v, maybe 1.1v tops.


Did you ever submit your batch number, BTW?


----------



## Z0eff

@Darkwizzie - Oh I forgot to mention that I did a few overnight 10 hour x264 stress tests (2.06) and got it stable at 4.7GHz 1.42v. I've upped it to 1.44v to make sure because at 1.41v it crashed after ~5 or so hours. The rest of my settings have stayed the same. I'll be sticking to these settings because I do encode videos from time to time so even though I was playing games fine at 4.8GHz I'd rather just stick with something I can use for everything.









No screenshot sorry, was in a hurry at the time.

P95 is a bit too hot for me even at a 'mere' 1.44v unless I delid, which I might at some point in the future.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> @Darkwizzie - Oh I forgot to mention that I did a few overnight 10 hour x264 stress tests (2.06) and got it stable at 4.7GHz 1.42v. I've upped it to 1.44v to make sure because at 1.41v it crashed after ~5 or so hours. The rest of my settings have stayed the same. I'll be sticking to these settings because I do encode videos from time to time so even though I was playing games fine at 4.8GHz I'd rather just stick with something I can use for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No screenshot sorry, was in a hurry at the time.
> 
> P95 is a bit too hot for me even at a 'mere' 1.44v unless I delid, which I might at some point in the future.


Can I have an estimate of average Vcore under x264 load with 1.44 in the BIOS?







(Assuming 16T on the x264)

And FCLK.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can I have an estimate of average Vcore under x264 load with 1.44 in the BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Assuming 16T on the x264)
> 
> And FCLK.


Idle is 1.456v, under load it's flickering between 1.456v and 1.472v. LLC5. (was using Auto LLC when I first submitted)

Still no bios update for the Pro Gaming board with the fclk fix. >_<

EDIT: And yes, 16T, normal priority


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Idle is 1.456v, under load it's flickering between 1.456v and 1.472v. LLC5. (was using Auto LLC when I first submitted)
> 
> Still no bios update for the Pro Gaming board with the fclk fix. >_<
> 
> EDIT: And yes, 16T, normal priority


gg

Will do, thanks for updating.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you ever submit your batch number, BTW?


Oh no I forgot to. I cant find the text file I saved it in on my computer here either :/ I do know it started in L523B2xx, I cant remember the last 2 digits though


----------



## incog

Hey wizzie, you should probably add the "take out the battery to reset the BIOS" trick to your guide. I know that I myself actually made it impossible for my computer to boot to BIOS when trying different things and it was reading the motherboard manual that made me realize it was possible to do that. Good little trick and safety net for novice overclockers.

In other news, I have my 6600k clocked to 4.6 GHz with a VCore of 1.320 V, which is almost 4 hours into a P95 V27.9 test. Max temperatures are at 79°C, average at 71°C. This is using the adaptive setting with offset which I've been told to use in this thread by friendly forum goers. Lookin' good. I won't push to 4.7 GHz though because I'm already at my cooler's limit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Hey wizzie, you should probably add the "take out the battery to reset the BIOS" trick to your guide. I know that I myself actually made it impossible for my computer to boot to BIOS when trying different things and it was reading the motherboard manual that made me realize it was possible to do that. Good little trick and safety net for novice overclockers.
> 
> In other news, I have my 6600k clocked to 4.6 GHz with a VCore of 1.320 V, which is almost 4 hours into a P95 V27.9 test. Max temperatures are at 79°C, average at 71°C. This is using the adaptive setting with offset which I've been told to use in this thread by friendly forum goers. Lookin' good. I won't push to 4.7 GHz though because I'm already at my cooler's limit.


Thanks for the suggestion, I will add that. The ROG boards have a reset button physically on the motherboard, and that is a very handy thing to have when overclocking.

If your overclock is finished, please submit your settings to the chart via the form on the first page so we can have better statistics!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Oh no I forgot to. I cant find the text file I saved it in on my computer here either :/ I do know it started in L523B2xx, I cant remember the last 2 digits though


Well, that's already pretty close. I'll put that up for the time being.


----------



## incog

How long do you want for P95? For x264 it's overnight I know but I'm not sure how long P95 needs to run.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> How long do you want for P95? For x264 it's overnight I know but I'm not sure how long P95 needs to run.


3 hours, of course if you want to do more, be my guest.


----------



## incog

Here we are then,

*Username:* Incog
*CPU model:* i5 6600k
*baseclock:* 100 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency:* 4600 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 3500 MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* "Normal" (with offset, aka "DVID" to +0.010V)
*Vcore:* 1.318 V
*FCLK:* 800 MHz
*Cooling solution:* Scythe Katana 4 (push-pull configuration with a bequiet! case fan and rubber bands)
*Stability test:*

4 hours 18 minutes of Prime 27.9
Min FFT: 8k // Max FFT: 8k


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









*Batch Number:* Malaysia, L519C025
*RAM Speed:* 2400 MHz, 16-16-16-39
*RAM Voltage:* 1.2V
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z170M-D3H
*LLC Settings:* Auto
*Misc Comments:* I have a camera picture but my ipod is acting up for some reason. Will post later.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Oh no I forgot to. I cant find the text file I saved it in on my computer here either :/ I do know it started in L523B2xx, I cant remember the last 2 digits though


You can find batch number on the box sticker

Updated my Gene VIII to bios 0902.
Settings i considered stable are not. Retested at previous version eith same result. Curiously, adding voltage doesn't help much
Most probable problem is the temperature. Hitting 85+ is not good for skylake. Oh well, more reasons to delid
(Edit: wrong quote)


----------



## incog

Pretty sure you quoted the wrong guy


----------



## TopAce6

Hi im a newb just starting with overclocking on my i5-6600k

MB: Asus Z170M Plus

Ram: 16gb Corsair LPX PC4-24000 @ 2.8ghz (3 ghz is unstable)

PSU: Corsair HX750i

CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 Evo

Case: Fractal R5

Anyways since i don't understand most things (id rather not blow up something ic ant afford to replace) i let the OC Tuner II set everything up (for now), IM not going for any records i just want a safe and stable low OC for gaming and long pc life.
It put me to 4.4 GHZ, and i under-clocked the ram to a even 2800GHZ. so far temps don't rise over 67C during X264 Stress test as i have the fan set to an aggressive manual profile (R5 case hides the sound of fan)

One thing that concerns me though is the Motherboard Temp 5 sensor is always reading 97C, is that a bad sensor, Null Sensor, or is something very wrong? is always high even at stock idle speeds. you will see it in the pic below.

Also should o bother with more stability test or a different one since im going for such a low oc?

http://i.imgur.com/39Xe1A6.png

OR


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> Hi im a newb just starting with overclocking on my i5-6600k
> 
> MB: Asus Z170M Plus
> 
> Ram: 16gb Corsair LPX PC4-24000 @ 2.8ghz (3 ghz is unstable)
> 
> PSU: Corsair HX750i
> 
> CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> Case: Fractal R5
> 
> Anyways since i don't understand most things (id rather not blow up something ic ant afford to replace) i let the OC Tuner II set everything up (for now), IM not going for any records i just want a safe and stable low OC for gaming and long pc life.
> It put me to 4.4 GHZ, and i under-clocked the ram to a even 2800GHZ. so far temps don't rise over 67C during X264 Stress test as i have the fan set to an aggressive manual profile (R5 case hides the sound of fan)
> 
> One thing that concerns me though is the Motherboard Temp 5 sensor is always reading 97C, is that a bad sensor, Null Sensor, or is something very wrong? is always high even at stock idle speeds. you will see it in the pic below.
> 
> Also should o bother with more stability test or a different one since im going for such a low oc?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/39Xe1A6.png
> 
> OR


Ladcrooks has the same mobo and reported that.

I think it's HWinfo freaking out over nothing. HWinfo has to be adjusted by the author to work for every single motherboard, and when asked he's not sure what each sensor is.


----------



## llantant

Are people really pumping 1.45+ into these? I was worrying with my 1.37. It's only 14nm surely 1.45+ will harm the chip.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I will add that. The ROG boards have a reset button physically on the motherboard, and that is a very handy thing to have when overclocking.
> 
> If your overclock is finished, please submit your settings to the chart via the form on the first page so we can have better statistics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's already pretty close. I'll put that up for the time being.


I thought all boards have a clear cmos jumper. You haven't needed to remove the battery in quite some time,

But I agree the clear cmos button in the rog boards is a great feature. I always used to drop the cmos jumper when resetting.


----------



## agung79

Replace pk3 with clu... I will update soon...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Are people really pumping 1.45+ into these? I was worrying with my 1.37. It's only 14nm surely 1.45+ will harm the chip.


Stock voltage at turbo is over 1.4V on some 6700ks, I don't see why you'd even break a sweat at 1.37V. Skylake is a new architecture, and this voltage is also feeding the cache among who knows what else, which might explain why it's higher than previous generations.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Stock voltage at turbo is over 1.4V on some 6700ks, I don't see why you'd even break a sweat at 1.37V. Skylake is a new architecture, and this voltage is also feeding the cache among who knows what else, which might explain why it's higher than previous generations.


What you said makes sense, but it's also true that max operating voltage for 6700K in its datasheet is 1.52V. So I guess more than 1.45V is maybe too close to that max voltage.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> What you said makes sense, but it's also true that max operating voltage for 6700K in its datasheet is 1.52V. So I guess more than 1.45V is maybe too close to that max voltage.


Also that voltage gets stepped down in the chip before it reaches the core.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> What you said makes sense, but it's also true that max operating voltage for 6700K in its datasheet is 1.52V. So I guess more than 1.45V is maybe too close to that max voltage.


where are you finding this 1.52v number? also does it list the Tjmax anywhere?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

1.52 is the max voltage from the Intel spec sheet.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> 1.52 is the max voltage from the Intel spec sheet.


yep i saw you say that earlier. yet i've poured over the released documentation and cannot find such an entry, nor can i find one for the max temp. so basically i'm asking for a source link


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I thought all boards have a clear cmos jumper. You haven't needed to remove the battery in quite some time,
> 
> But I agree the clear cmos button in the rog boards is a great feature. I always used to drop the cmos jumper when resetting.


Jumper maybe, doesn't get easier than a switch. Not sure about all boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Are people really pumping 1.45+ into these? I was worrying with my 1.37. It's only 14nm surely 1.45+ will harm the chip.


Not that many people above 1.45v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Here we are then,
> 
> *Username:* Incog
> *CPU model:* i5 6600k
> *baseclock:* 100 MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 46
> *Core Frequency:* 4600 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 3500 MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* "Normal" (with offset, aka "DVID" to +0.010V)
> *Vcore:* 1.318 V
> *FCLK:* 800 MHz
> *Cooling solution:* Scythe Katana 4 (push-pull configuration with a bequiet! case fan and rubber bands)
> *Stability test:*
> 
> 4 hours 18 minutes of Prime 27.9
> Min FFT: 8k // Max FFT: 8k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia, L519C025
> *RAM Speed:* 2400 MHz, 16-16-16-39
> *RAM Voltage:* 1.2V
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z170M-D3H
> *LLC Settings:* Auto
> *Misc Comments:* I have a camera picture but my ipod is acting up for some reason. Will post later.


Thanks, already charted you.


----------



## TopAce6

if it helps i saw the same thing on the spec sheet (1.52)


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> 1.52 is the max voltage from the Intel spec sheet.


pk3 vs clu @ 1.504v 4900hz... i se 1.55v but @ load drop 1.504v, running ibt avx v 2.54 standard 10 runs


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> yep i saw you say that earlier. yet i've poured over the released documentation and cannot find such an entry, nor can i find one for the max temp. so basically i'm asking for a source link


https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#

Page 115


----------



## ktmderf

Sorry to change the subject.. I've been reading through and I haven't exactly found my answer so I thought I'd ask. I'm running a 6700k with the EVGA Z170 FTW motherboard. I am stable at 4.8ghz with voltage set at 1.295 and this is tested overnight with x264. Here is my question though when I am monitoring my voltages during the stress test the vcore always increases. It will go from 1.307 at idle to 1.344v everytime I start the test and stay there. My temps and everything are fine but I basically just want to know why it's doing this. I don't have a great understanding of LLC and vdroop but if I have understood everything correctly that I've read about vdroop it will lower the voltage under load. My bios doesn't have a setting for LLC. I have a vdroop setting with the options enabled, disabled, and auto and I have mine set at auto. With the setting at auto it is completely stable but the voltage rises as I said above. With vdroop disabled I get a similar result and with it enabled it won't even boot to the desktop with the voltage setting that is stable with vdroop set to enabled or auto. The Vcore readings are coming through the EVGA E-LEET program. HWinfo doesn't give me correct reading for some reason and I've tried multiple versions of it. It always displays my vcore at 1.150. Does this seem normal? Sorry for the long post I appreciate any help!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Sorry to change the subject.. I've been reading through and I haven't exactly found my answer so I thought I'd ask. I'm running a 6700k with the EVGA Z170 FTW motherboard. I am stable at 4.8ghz with voltage set at 1.295 and this is tested overnight with x264. Here is my question though when I am monitoring my voltages during the stress test the vcore always increases. It will go from 1.307 at idle to 1.344v everytime I start the test and stay there. My temps and everything are fine but I basically just want to know why it's doing this. I don't have a great understanding of LLC and vdroop but if I have understood everything correctly that I've read about vdroop it will lower the voltage under load. My bios doesn't have a setting for LLC. I have a vdroop setting with the options enabled, disabled, and auto and I have mine set at auto. With the setting at auto it is completely stable but the voltage rises as I said above. With vdroop disabled I get a similar result and with it enabled it won't even boot to the desktop with the voltage setting that is stable with vdroop set to enabled or auto. The Vcore readings are coming through the EVGA E-LEET program. HWinfo doesn't give me correct reading for some reason and I've tried multiple versions of it. It always displays my vcore at 1.150. Does this seem normal? Sorry for the long post I appreciate any help!


Can you show me a picture of what HWinfo looks like for you?


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you show me a picture of what HWinfo looks like for you?


Sure, here they are.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Sorry to change the subject.. I've been reading through and I haven't exactly found my answer so I thought I'd ask. I'm running a 6700k with the EVGA Z170 FTW motherboard. I am stable at 4.8ghz with voltage set at 1.295 and this is tested overnight with x264. Here is my question though when I am monitoring my voltages during the stress test the vcore always increases. It will go from 1.307 at idle to 1.344v everytime I start the test and stay there. My temps and everything are fine but I basically just want to know why it's doing this. I don't have a great understanding of LLC and vdroop but if I have understood everything correctly that I've read about vdroop it will lower the voltage under load. My bios doesn't have a setting for LLC. I have a vdroop setting with the options enabled, disabled, and auto and I have mine set at auto. With the setting at auto it is completely stable but the voltage rises as I said above. With vdroop disabled I get a similar result and with it enabled it won't even boot to the desktop with the voltage setting that is stable with vdroop set to enabled or auto. The Vcore readings are coming through the EVGA E-LEET program. HWinfo doesn't give me correct reading for some reason and I've tried multiple versions of it. It always displays my vcore at 1.150. Does this seem normal? Sorry for the long post I appreciate any help!


Would you mind trying Hwmonitor? Also run a stress test for a minute or two to get some max readings.

Its weird not to have any LLC settings? Ill google a bit about evga boards and see if I can find anything.

All motherboards have vdroop. The voltage to processor will drop under load. So if its set to 1.3v under load it may go down as low as 1.2v with no LLC. Before LCC you would have to set much higher than whats needed to stay stable underload. What LLC does is compensate for that. Take my ASUS board for example. If I set LLC level 5 at say 1.3v, it will keep me roughly 1.3 to 1.32v. If I set LCC lvl 4 it will be 1.28 to 1.3. If I set LLC lvl 6 it will be like 1.32 to 1.34. (This is a an absolute rough estimate just to easily illustrate what llc does).

When LLC shoots over the voltage required it is called VRise instead of Vdroop.

Just need to find out why you have no actual settings just enabled/auto/disabled. Ive never OC'd on an evga board before.

EVGA have fantastic customer service, a quick ticket to them to explain the use of LLC would be worth a shot.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Sure, here they are.


4.8ghz at that voltage is the lowest i have seen. Looks like siliconlottery gods have been good to you


----------



## llantant

From what I can gather with the EVGA board your "vdroop" setting is just LLC and they are not giving you any options for how much. Maybe to make overclock easier.

If set to disabled it is essentially enabling LLC. How much must be set by EVGA themselves. Set it too enabled and run Prime Large FFT test for a few mins and post a screenie with HW monitor.

I also agree, if your doing 4.8 on that voltage that is absolutely awesome. What is the batch number?


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Would you mind trying Hwmonitor? Also run a stress test for a minute or two to get some max readings.
> 
> Its weird not to have any LLC settings? Ill google a bit about evga boards and see if I can find anything.
> 
> All motherboards have vdroop. The voltage to processor will drop under load. So if its set to 1.3v under load it may go down as low as 1.2v with no LLC. Before LCC you would have to set much higher than whats needed to stay stable underload. What LLC does is compensate for that. Take my ASUS board for example. If I set LLC level 5 at say 1.3v, it will keep me roughly 1.3 to 1.32v. If I set LCC lvl 4 it will be 1.28 to 1.3. If I set LLC lvl 6 it will be like 1.32 to 1.34. (This is a an absolute rough estimate just to easily illustrate what llc does).
> 
> When LLC shoots over the voltage required it is called VRise instead of Vdroop.
> 
> Just need to find out why you have no actual settings just enabled/auto/disabled. Ive never OC'd on an evga board before.
> 
> EVGA have fantastic customer service, a quick ticket to them to explain the use of LLC would be worth a shot.


I appreciate the explanation! That actually made it clearer what each function does. I will download hwmonitor tomorrow once I get off work and I'll take some screen shots. Getting ready for sleep now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> 4.8ghz at that voltage is the lowest i have seen. Looks like siliconlottery gods have been good to you


Well I'm hoping the 1.295v is accurate that I have set in my bios! Whenever I run a stress test it jumps up to 1.344v for a reason I'm not sure of yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> From what I can gather with the EVGA board your "vdroop" setting is just LLC and they are not giving you any options for how much. Maybe to make overclock easier.
> 
> If set to disabled it is essentially enabling LLC. How much must be set by EVGA themselves. Set it too enabled and run Prime Large FFT test for a few mins and post a screenie with HW monitor.
> 
> I also agree, if your doing 4.8 on that voltage that is absolutely awesome. What is the batch number?


Thanks for looking that up that makes a little more sense. I will enter a support ticket like you said tomorrow and see if I can find anything out. If I do set it to enabled my pc becomes unstable to the point that it won't boot. With the disabled or auto settings it is completely stable. I ran the overnight stress test with it set to the auto. Actually in the bios under the auto option it says that auto adjusts the vdroop depending on cpu frequency. If that info helps at all. I will also post the batch number tomorrow.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> I appreciate the explanation! That actually made it clearer what each function does. I will download hwmonitor tomorrow once I get off work and I'll take some screen shots. Getting ready for sleep now!
> Well I'm hoping the 1.295v is accurate that I have set in my bios! Whenever I run a stress test it jumps up to 1.344v for a reason I'm not sure of yet.
> Thanks for looking that up that makes a little more sense. I will enter a support ticket like you said tomorrow and see if I can find anything out. If I do set it to enabled my pc becomes unstable to the point that it won't boot. With the disabled or auto settings it is completely stable. I ran the overnight stress test with it set to the auto. Actually in the bios under the auto option it says that auto adjusts the vdroop depending on cpu frequency. If that info helps at all. I will also post the batch number tomorrow.


Even if its 1.344v at 4,8ghz stable that is still awesome.









Personally I dont like Auto for llc but thats because I have the option to set at what I want. Best ask EVGA.

Look forward to seeing the HWmon results running a stress test. Make sure it includes the VID in the pic.

Also I would imagine it jumps to 1.344 because your VID also increases therefore your voltage is compensating.

Like the older days using offset + for voltage. the VID of the processor would say 1.2, 1.3, 1.4. If you set to +0.02 in bios for offset then you would be at 1.22, 1.32, 1.42.

Then comes Vdroop. so say Vdroop is 0.1 volt. No LLC will then cause you to be under load 1.12, 1.22, 1.32.

Now if I enable LLC then that counteracts the Vdroop and brings you voltage up to what it should be at. Sometimes it shoots over though. Depends on the board and the LLC settings.


----------



## llantant

The processor doesn't have to always follow VID either though. If you get a beastly one then you can still be stable even being below VID.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I'm using the Intel Burn Test at 4096mb of RAM, i cant put it at max because i'm working on the computer meanwhile ^^!.
> 
> I think this version is a little old, is there a new Linpack release?


The Intel burn test package is around 4 years old without instruction sets that Haswell+ (mid 2013) needs


----------



## Strife21

So all this talk of using prime95 28.7, it made me feel my 8 hr real bench session wasn't enough. So I ran prime for 14hrs and passed on my 4600mhz overclock with 4200mhz cache. Had to go from 1.31v to 1.32v adaptive voltage and I had to increase my VCCIO up to 1.15v in UEFI but it was a success. LLC at level 5


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So all this talk of using prime95 28.7, it made me feel my 8 hr real bench session wasn't enough. So I ran prime for 14hrs and passed on my 4600mhz overclock with 4200mhz cache. Had to go from 1.31v to 1.32v adaptive voltage and I had to increase my VCCIO up to 1.15v in UEFI but it was a success. LLC at level 5
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> From what I can gather with the EVGA board your "vdroop" setting is just LLC and they are not giving you any options for how much. Maybe to make overclock easier.
> 
> If set to disabled it is essentially enabling LLC. How much must be set by EVGA themselves. Set it too enabled and run Prime Large FFT test for a few mins and post a screenie with HW monitor.
> 
> I also agree, if your doing 4.8 on that voltage that is absolutely awesome. What is the batch number?


when I had my I7-860 version of the EVGA P55 FTW, that was exactly it you could enable it or disable it... there are no levels. Enabling LLC on EVGA boards usually increases voltage slightly/moderately so I am almost 100% sure that is what is going on.


----------



## Deders

Asus users I highly recommend watching this video. It covers a few specifics as to how these boards can be tuned, the DIGI+ section is especially interesting. I managed to shave 5c from my average LinX temperatures by setting Phase control from extreme to optimised. I'm pretty sure my ambient temps are warmer than when it was running the same test at 95c.

https://youtu.be/4axNLL3X4_Y?t=12m50s


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nice.


Going to try upping my cache to 4600mhz and see what happens next.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Asus users I highly recommend watching this video. It covers a few specifics as to how these boards can be tuned, the DIGI+ section is especially interesting. I managed to shave 5c from my average LinX temperatures by setting Phase control from extreme to optimised. I'm pretty sure my ambient temps are warmer than when it was running the same test at 95c.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4axNLL3X4_Y?t=12m50s


Ill test it out, I used to use optimised on my last asus board. Just thought because of the beastly heat sink on these boards vrms i may aswell set to extreme.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ill test it out, I used to use optimised on my last asus board. Just thought because of the beastly heat sink on these boards vrms i may aswell set to extreme.


I figured the same, especially when I was shooting for 4.7+ but at 4.6 I think optimised is the better setting.

I found at 4.7 that the Realbench window wasn't updating as smoothly, long pauses before anything happened, and DPC latency was much higher, resulting in a less responsive system.


----------



## smonkie

Thanks for that video, Deders. I will give it a try tonight (Asus Z170 A).


----------



## the_real_7

Back for round two , My 0d error was the cpu







you win some you lose some . . . good news is now i know this board pretty well so tweaking it is going to be alot faster and more fun this time around

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...III Hero/20150918_194848_zpsylblwecv.jpg.html


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Back for round two , My 0d error was the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you win some you lose some . . . good news is now i know this board pretty well so tweaking it is going to be alot faster and more fun this time around
> 
> http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...III Hero/20150918_194848_zpsylblwecv.jpg.html


Good luck with it









Chill out with the voltages this time around off the bat


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I figured the same, especially when I was shooting for 4.7+ but at 4.6 I think optimised is the better setting.
> 
> I found at 4.7 that the Realbench window wasn't updating as smoothly, long pauses before anything happened, and DPC latency was much higher, resulting in a less responsive system.


I noticed no dif in temps at 4.7 so reverted back to extreme.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ladcrooks has the same mobo and reported that.
> 
> I think it's HWinfo freaking out over nothing. HWinfo has to be adjusted by the author to work for every single motherboard, and when asked he's not sure what each sensor is.


Yes - ignore it as it does not come up with aida64 or other progs


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Good luck with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill out with the voltages this time around off the bat


Hey thanks llantant , I am running more conservative with vcore this time around but look what I found on old chip after I took out of the mb . I found a small chip on the cpu die , must of cracked under pressure ?

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...I Hero/20150917_204640-1_zpslqv4kxcx.jpg.html


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey thanks llantant , I am running more conservative with vcore this time around but look what I found on old chip after I took out of the mb . I found a small chip on the cpu die , must of cracked under pressure ?
> 
> http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...I Hero/20150917_204640-1_zpslqv4kxcx.jpg.html


Wow. How did that happen? With the ihs on that shouldn't happen should it?


----------



## QuantumX

I've just done a delid on my 6700K but there seems to be too much variation in temperature between the cores. Wondering if I need to redo it?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I noticed no dif in temps at 4.7 so reverted back to extreme.


It may be that because the VRM's are running cooler, less heat around my air cooler means it can do a better job of keeping the CPU cool. With water cooling this wouldn't affect it.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I've just done a delid on my 6700K but there seems to be too much variation in temperature between the cores. Wondering if I need to redo it?




look at mine - they do differ, its the norm


----------



## QuantumX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> look at mine - they do differ, its the norm


Your's look like idle temps though. And I'm aware that it varies, but mine varies 15C which seems abnormal


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Wow. How did that happen? With the ihs on that shouldn't happen should it?


It definitely happened while the lid was on , remember the chip ran a week fine and then all the sudden death. wish they would make shims for this chips because after you delid the lid kinda balances on top the die not like ivy which sat nice after delid. Anyways lesson to learn unless you can afford it dont mess with your chip


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> Your's look like idle temps though. And I'm aware that it varies, but mine varies 15C which seems abnormal


Sorry! yes your right, just checked


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Everyone who answered, thanks!
> 
> Frequency does go down when at idle, it's simply the Vcore which remains always constant. Indeed, I set a manual voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> I should be using offset or adaptive then, I will try to set things up that way then.
> 
> There is a voltage setting which is confusing to me by the way. It's a voltage setting which has something to do with Vcore, but it goes from -0.300V to +0.300V. That sounds suspiciously like offset, though I'm not sure I understand how it works.


I think your VCore readings are bugged A LOT. Disable some of the C states.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Everyone who answered, thanks!
> 
> Frequency does go down when at idle, it's simply the Vcore which remains always constant. Indeed, I set a manual voltage in the BIOS.
> 
> I should be using offset or adaptive then, I will try to set things up that way then.
> 
> There is a voltage setting which is confusing to me by the way. It's a voltage setting which has something to do with Vcore, but it goes from -0.300V to +0.300V. That sounds suspiciously like offset, though I'm not sure I understand how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your VCore readings are bugged A LOT. Disable some of the C states.
Click to expand...

Well it is now jumping around like it is supposed to, afaik


----------



## QuantumX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I've just done a delid on my 6700K but there seems to be too much variation in temperature between the cores. Wondering if I need to redo it?


2nd attemp, much better!



This is with Prime95 Small FFT's


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> 2nd attemp, much better!
> 
> 
> 
> This is with Prime95 Small FFT's


Nice dude









This makes me want to delid.


----------



## traicer

so have we come down to the conclusion that running at 1.45v is safe for daily use? ive been running at 4.5Ghz cuz to make the jump to 4.6Ghz it needs at least 1.42v.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traicer*
> 
> so have we come down to the conclusion that running at 1.45v is safe for daily use? ive been running at 4.5Ghz cuz to make the jump to 4.6Ghz it needs at least 1.42v.


If it was me then I wouldn't run it that high. My own opinion though.


----------



## incog

what method did you use to delid btw


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Even if its 1.344v at 4,8ghz stable that is still awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I dont like Auto for llc but thats because I have the option to set at what I want. Best ask EVGA.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the HWmon results running a stress test. Make sure it includes the VID in the pic.
> 
> Also I would imagine it jumps to 1.344 because your VID also increases therefore your voltage is compensating.
> 
> Like the older days using offset + for voltage. the VID of the processor would say 1.2, 1.3, 1.4. If you set to +0.02 in bios for offset then you would be at 1.22, 1.32, 1.42.
> 
> Then comes Vdroop. so say Vdroop is 0.1 volt. No LLC will then cause you to be under load 1.12, 1.22, 1.32.
> 
> Now if I enable LLC then that counteracts the Vdroop and brings you voltage up to what it should be at. Sometimes it shoots over though. Depends on the board and the LLC settings.


Alright I just downloaded HWMonitor and these screenshots are after running a loop of x264 set at 16 threads and normal priority. Even HWMonitor is showing the same values as hwinfo did. I don't know why I am getting these weird values? Also, here is my batch #-L527B622. I am also delidded by the way. I am submitting a ticket to EVGA right now and I will let you guys know what they say about the LLC. It would seem to make sense that with vdroop set to auto that it is automatically controlling LLC and it is overshooting the voltage a little but it just seems weird that would be under vdroop.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Alright I just downloaded HWMonitor and these screenshots are after running a loop of x264 set at 16 threads and normal priority. Even HWMonitor is showing the same values as hwinfo did. I don't know why I am getting these weird values? Also, here is my batch #-L527B622. I am also delidded by the way. I am submitting a ticket to EVGA right now and I will let you guys know what they say about the LLC. It would seem to make sense that with vdroop set to auto that it is automatically controlling LLC and it is overshooting the voltage a little but it just seems weird that would be under vdroop.


Yes def something going on there


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yes def something going on there


Yeah, it's really strange. I just got off the phone with evga tech support and while he was incredibly nice he wasn't that knowledgeable on the subject and he said he has little info on LLC and vdroop. So.. I'm basically back to where I started. I also asked him about getting the strange readings in multiple different hardware monitor programs and he said all motherboards are quirky like that.







Hopefully somebody on here can shed some light on the subject. I am going to do some more testing around and see if I can figure anything out. Thanks for all of the help so far.


----------



## julizs

Some questions...

When I run my 6700k at 1,36V and 4,6 Ghz in Prime v27.9 I get the following temps (with a Noctua d15S with two 1200rpm noiseblockers):

In-place large FFTs: around 65-70; consumes around ~106W

Small FFTs: instantly jumps to about 85, rises even more; consumes ~136W

Shouldn't my temps be much lower with that Noctua cooler? Did I apply the thermal paste wrong? But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Some questions...
> 
> When I run my 6700k at 1,36V and 4,6 Ghz in Prime v27.9 I get the following temps (with a Noctua d15S with two 1200rpm noiseblockers):
> 
> In-place large FFTs: around 65-70; consumes around ~106W
> 
> Small FFTs: instantly jumps to about 85, rises even more; consumes ~136W
> 
> Shouldn't my temps be much lower with that Noctua cooler? Did I apply the thermal paste wrong? But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


Looks about right to me


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Some questions...
> 
> When I run my 6700k at 1,36V and 4,6 Ghz in Prime v27.9 I get the following temps (with a Noctua d15S with two 1200rpm noiseblockers):
> 
> In-place large FFTs: around 65-70; consumes around ~106W
> 
> Small FFTs: instantly jumps to about 85, rises even more; consumes ~136W
> 
> Shouldn't my temps be much lower with that Noctua cooler? Did I apply the thermal paste wrong? But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


It's going to be worse with prime 28.7. As to whether it's the cooler, thermal paste application or not so great 6700K CPU is probably a difficult question to answer. But a decent water cooler should give you lower temps even if it's a lousy CPU.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Username: SmokeySiFy
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100.0
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7GHz
Cache Frequency: Auto
Vcore in UEFI: Offset 0.105V
Vcore: 1.36-1.372 Max of 1.408
FCLK: Auto
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110i GT
Stability Test: Prime95v28.7 blend 1hour 25 minutes on 4 threads

Batch Number: Malaysia L524B274
Ram Speed: 2666 15-17-17-35-347-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.205
Motherboard: Asus z170-AR
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: I'll update my entry if I can find better settings. Max temp was 93C and most tests it was around 70-80C range. I will be remounting the cooler with washers tomorrow, I don't like how it is sitting right now. I feel I should be getting better and more consistent temps across my cores.




Oops! I fixed the cpu model number now.


----------



## ladcrooks

confused - z170 mb - cpu = CPU Model: i5-2600k









took gpu out of my build went back to my silverstone FT03 as I needed the leg room.

temps not as good as the fractal define 5, but i can live with it - now with great thought I am going to have an OC of 4.5 instead of 5.

When apps catch up with the speed of these chips, then I may go higher - I do not do any video editing ...... pointless to have a very high OC 24/7

Psssst - have been running 5 days or more at 5.0 ghz with no crashes . Yeah! I know but you have not stressed test for hrs on end


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> confused - z170 mb - cpu = CPU Model: i5-2600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took gpu out of my build went back to my silverstone FT03 as I needed the leg room.
> 
> temps not as good as the fractal define 5, but i can live with it - now with great thought I am going to have an OC of 4.5 instead of 5.
> 
> When apps catch up with the speed of these chips, then I may go higher - I do not do any video editing ...... pointless to have a very high OC 24/7
> 
> Psssst - have been running 5 days or more at 5.0 ghz with no crashes . Yeah! I know but you have not stressed test for hrs on end


Did you ever get the high mobo temps in HWinfo resolved?


----------



## ladcrooks

no i didnt - thanks for reminding me, will look into it after i have had my breakfast


----------



## ladcrooks

*2013

Martin Offline
HWiNFO Author

Since those temperatures behave as you describe and ASUS doesn't seem to read them, I believe these are just invalid values from inputs which are not connected to real temperature sources (diodes). I suggest to ignore them - you might want to "hide" them, so they don't cause confusion.

The EC warning is common for all EC sensors and the exact impact depends on particular BIOS/mainboard implementation. On some system this might cause issues like stuttering in games, higher system response, etc. I'm not sure about your system, but since you don't see any problem with this, you can leave it enable*d.

taken from somewhere









not gonna dig anymore , above applies with today's usage - temp5 - ignore


----------



## MoGTy

What are the stock voltages for an i7 6700k chip? Not just the vCore but VCCIO and SA and the like. My chip manages to lose one or two prime95 workers even at stock.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> *confused - z170 mb - cpu = CPU Model: i5-2600k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took gpu out of my build went back to my silverstone FT03 as I needed the leg room.
> 
> temps not as good as the fractal define 5, but i can live with it - now with great thought I am going to have an OC of 4.5 instead of 5.
> 
> When apps catch up with the speed of these chips, then I may go higher - I do not do any video editing ...... pointless to have a very high OC 24/7
> 
> Psssst - have been running 5 days or more at 5.0 ghz with no crashes . Yeah! I know but you have not stressed test for hrs on end


Hee hee I did the same, listed my 6700K as 6770K. You get used to the old platform I guess after you type it 1000 times.


----------



## llantant

I was debating delidding but had some indigo XS phase change alloy here. I decided to change out my noctua paste and my temps have decreased 5c!!! It did take me 2 pads in order to get the reflow right.

Prime small fft 75c Max 28.7 version.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## Saiyamoto

Well, I'm a bit late to the party due to being pretty new at overclocking, but here's my OC for my Skylake i5:

CPU Model: i5-6600K
Base Clock: 136.75
Core Multiplier: 34
Core Frequency: 4.65GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.51GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.440V
Vcore: 1.440V
FCLK: 1093MHz (didn't change this setting)
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
Stability Test: x264, 8 hours (52 Loops), 16 threads, normal priority
Batch Number: Malaysia, Batch#: L524B406
Ram Speed: 3100MHz 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35V VCCIO 1.15 System Agent 1.15
Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A
LLC Setting: LLC Level 6
Misc Comments: PCH Voltage 1.1V



It seems my vcore had to go pretty high to get stable. I wonder if I should decrease the OC to get it down? Pretty new to overclocking, still learning here. Don't want my CPU to die on me


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I think I found the cause of my higher than expected temps with the h110i gt. I'll get some washers and tighten up the bracket today.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the cause of my higher than expected temps with the h110i gt. I'll get some washers and tighten up the bracket today.


I had to get some rubber washers from Amazon. Want me to find out the size for you.

Worked a treat.

Had to do the same with my h100 before.

Try out indigo XS Tim. I saved 5c over the noctua paste I was using


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I had to get some rubber washers from Amazon. Want me to find out the size for you.
> 
> Worked a treat.
> 
> Had to do the same with my h100 before.
> 
> Try out indigo XS Tim. I saved 5c over the noctua paste I was using


Thanks, for the tip. I'm gonna take the bracket to Home Depot and find the right sized washers. I've bought rubber washers there before.


----------



## deathroll

Hey guys. I want to ask a question. I seem stable with my 6700K, 46x100 at 1.37Vcore (manual, not adaptive) in BIOS. I use HWinfo to monitor my voltages and temperatures. I see my core voltages(VID readings on HWmonitor) near 1.41 V when system is idle. SpeedStep and C-States disabled in BIOS. Whenever I stress the system VID slightly goes down. I think it caused by Vdroop, is it right?

Tried to climb 47x100 with much higher voltage (even more than 1.45V) I cannot get stable even in x264 test, command window encounters with error and Windows forces it to close or I get BSOD. Do you advise me should I tweak some BCLK adjusment?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traicer*
> 
> so have we come down to the conclusion that running at 1.45v is safe for daily use? ive been running at 4.5Ghz cuz to make the jump to 4.6Ghz it needs at least 1.42v.


Damn, I think you are doing something wrong if you need that kind of voltage for those frequencies. You should check your LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What are the stock voltages for an i7 6700k chip? Not just the vCore but VCCIO and SA and the like. My chip manages to lose one or two prime95 workers even at stock.


The VCC is dependent on each CPU.
VCCSA is 1.05v
VCCIO is 0.95v

For memory OCes over like 3200mhz you might need bumps in VCCSA to 1.25-1.3v and vccio to 1.2-1.25v. Most boards do this automatically though.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey guys. I want to ask a question. I seem stable with my 6700K, 46x100 at 1.37Vcore (manual, not adaptive) in BIOS. I use HWinfo to monitor my voltages and temperatures. I see my core voltages(VID readings on HWmonitor) near 1.41 V when system is idle. SpeedStep and C-States disabled in BIOS. Whenever I stress the system VID slightly goes down. I think it caused by Vdroop, is it right?
> 
> Tried to climb 47x100 with much higher voltage (even more than 1.45V) I cannot get stable even in x264 test, command window encounters with error and Windows forces it to close or I get BSOD. Do you advise me should I tweak some BCLK adjusment?


What's your motherboard? Just curious.

Have you disabled Spread Spectrum?


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> What's your motherboard? Just curious.
> 
> Have you disabled Spread Spectrum?


I have Maximus VIII Hero. I did not disable it. Should I?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I have Maximus VIII Hero. I did not disable it. Should I?


Yes.
Also if recommend using adaptive voltage and enabling the c states and speedstep. Don't understand why people like them off.

Make sure CPU current capability is set for 140% if your aiming for 4.7.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> The VCC is dependent on each CPU.
> VCCSA is 1.05v
> VCCIO is 0.95v
> 
> For memory OCes over like 3200mhz you might need bumps in VCCSA to 1.25-1.3v and vccio to 1.2-1.25v. Most boards do this automatically though.


What's odd though is that my OC is much more stable with a .5 lower voltage and LLC at 6 (one higher).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yes.
> Also if recommend using adaptive voltage and enabling the c states and speedstep. Don't understand why people like them off.
> 
> Make sure CPU current capability is set for 140% if your aiming for 4.7.


I leave them on too, I don't understand why anyone would want to disable those, given that you conserve power. Probably lengthen the life of your chip, etc.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What's odd though is that my OC is much more stable with a .5 lower voltage and LLC at 6 (one higher).
> I leave them on too, I don't understand why anyone would want to disable those, given that you conserve power. Probably lengthen the life of your chip, etc.


Your OC is stable at lower voltage because your using a higher llc. The llc is upping the voltage under load.

You'd be better off lowering it to 5 and work on that


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Damn, I think you are doing something wrong if you need that kind of voltage for those frequencies. You should check your LLC.
> The VCC is dependent on each CPU.
> VCCSA is 1.05v
> VCCIO is 0.95v
> 
> *For memory OCes over like 3200mhz you might need bumps in VCCSA to 1.25-1.3v and vccio to 1.2-1.25v. Most boards do this automatically though.*


Mine does that, it ups the VCCSA to 1.2 and VCCIO to 1.1 when OCing the ram to 3000mhz. It also pushes VPCH 1v to 1.1v


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Your OC is stable at lower voltage because your using a higher llc. The llc is upping the voltage under load.
> 
> You'd be better off lowering it to 5 and work on that


it could also be that his temperatures are lower during most conditions (it's rare that a program engages all cores at maximum utilization).

Also spread spectrum doesn't make too much difference these days, but most people turn it off because I guess maybe it could.


----------



## traicer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Damn, I think you are doing something wrong if you need that kind of voltage for those frequencies. You should check your LLC.


i notice my CPU is always showing VID of 1.43Xv maybe i got a bad chip? what would i need to do with LLC to get it running wiht anything below 1.42v?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Your OC is stable at lower voltage because your using a higher llc. The llc is upping the voltage under load.
> 
> You'd be better off lowering it to 5 and work on that


Yeah I'm monitoring the voltage and it stays below the LLC5 level and it's way more stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> it could also be that his temperatures are lower during most conditions (it's rare that a program engages all cores at maximum utilization).
> 
> Also spread spectrum doesn't make too much difference these days, but most people turn it off because I guess maybe it could.


Yeah my cooler is 'meh' so that could be it.

Not sure about spread spectrum, not even sure what it does.


----------



## rwarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey guys. I want to ask a question. I seem stable with my 6700K, 46x100 at 1.37Vcore (manual, not adaptive) in BIOS. I use HWinfo to monitor my voltages and temperatures. I see my core voltages(VID readings on HWmonitor) near 1.41 V when system is idle. SpeedStep and C-States disabled in BIOS. Whenever I stress the system VID slightly goes down. I think it caused by Vdroop, is it right?
> 
> Tried to climb 47x100 with much higher voltage (even more than 1.45V) I cannot get stable even in x264 test, command window encounters with error and Windows forces it to close or I get BSOD. Do you advise me should I tweak some BCLK adjusment?


My chip is like that. It's stable at 4.6 at 1.355v but whatever voltages I throw at for 4.7, it doesn't want to be stable at all.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> it could also be that his temperatures are lower during most conditions (it's rare that a program engages all cores at maximum utilization).
> 
> Also spread spectrum doesn't make too much difference these days, but most people turn it off because I guess maybe it could.


That's true I suppose.

I used to get bsod 124 related to spread spect, even since then I've made sure it's off. Don't need it anyway unless your in like an office environment or something.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Yeah I'm monitoring the voltage and it stays below the LLC5 level and it's way more stable.
> Yeah my cooler is 'meh' so that could be it.
> 
> Not sure about spread spectrum, not even sure what it does.


All llc does is give additional voltage when under load. Your motherboard will naturally drop voltage when your under load, llc counteracts it by feeding more voltage. The higher the llc the more it will give which can cause spikes.

Ideal situation you want the right amount of voltage you set in bios (there or there about) under load. No vdroop.

Example.

You may be stable at 1.4v. You set it in bios as 1.4v with 0 LLC. You get under heavy load and your voltage drops to 1.35 and you bsod because of the voltage.

You set llc level 10 (do not do this) and now your are hitting 1.45v while under load.

You set llc 5 and you keep around 1.4.

That's a very off the cuff example but should give you an idea.

Spread spectrum is if them a lot of elec magnetic interference. Disable it unless there's like 20 computers in your room.

There's no need to have it on. There's no benefit, it can just cause issues sometimes.


----------



## FL00D

Hey guys,

I'd like to just share my experience with the 6700k so far with the hope that you can help me sort a few things out. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Let me first start with the fact that I seem to have lost the silicon lottery. So far it seems my chip can do 4.6GHz @ 1.31v which doesn't seem bad at all but I get insane temps.

CPU: 6700k
Mobo: ASUS z170 Deluxe, BIOS v0901 (latest beta)
RAM: HyperX Fury 2666MHz
CPU cooler: Corsair H110i GTX w/ 2 Akasa Vipers (intake)

With the H110i GTX my core temps after 5 mins of IBT are as follows:

89C
79C
72C
70C

I've tried reseating the CPU block and using different TIM but all t no avail. It should also be noted that I had got virtually identical temps with my Thermalright SilverArrow SB-E Extreme cooler that I ditched for the H110i GTX in the hope that it'd remedy the situation. All this leaves me with one last possibility, namely that the thermal paste between the IHS and the die is particularly bad in my case or not spread evenly etc. That's the only thing left to explain that whopping 19C difference between the hottest and coolest cores. Anyway, I guess there's not much I can do about this other than delidding the CPU, which I don't really want to do...

I guess I won't see such high temps during normal usage (gaming etc) anyway?

So far I've set the following in the BIOS:

vCore: 1.28v (HW info shows v1.31 under load)
Core ratio: 46
XMP: ON

Everything else is left at auto.

Is there anything else I should change? In particular, what values would you suggest for VCCIO and SA? I guess these are way too high when left at auto.

Taking the above temps into account what I think I should do is aim for 4.5GHz at super low voltages. Could you help me dial in voltages for 4.5GHz, please? Not sure what else I should change apart from vcore.

Thank you all! Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> All llc does is give additional voltage when under load. Your motherboard will naturally drop voltage when your under load, llc counteracts it by feeding more voltage. The higher the llc the more it will give which can cause spikes.
> 
> Ideal situation you want the right amount of voltage you set in bios (there or there about) under load. No vdroop.
> 
> Example.
> 
> You may be stable at 1.4v. You set it in bios as 1.4v with 0 LLC. You get under heavy load and your voltage drops to 1.35 and you bsod because of the voltage.
> 
> You set llc level 10 (do not do this) and now your are hitting 1.45v while under load.
> 
> You set llc 5 and you keep around 1.4.
> 
> That's a very off the cuff example but should give you an idea.
> 
> Spread spectrum is if them a lot of elec magnetic interference. Disable it unless there's like 20 computers in your room.
> 
> There's no need to have it on. There's no benefit, it can just cause issues sometimes.


I have no clue why they ever implemented vdroop. The way I read your explanation I got this: "CPU asks for 1.4, gets it when doing basically nothing, doesn't get it when it's fully utilized and needs the juice." That makes no sense whatsoever. Sure it might save the chip but why not just lower the starting voltage to begin with so it's nice and low under load and at idle (not taking into account speedstep).


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What's odd though is that my OC is much more stable with a .5 lower voltage and LLC at 6 (one higher).
> I leave them on too, I don't understand why anyone would want to disable those, given that you conserve power. Probably lengthen the life of your chip, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yes.
> Also if recommend using adaptive voltage and enabling the c states and speedstep. Don't understand why people like them off.
> 
> Make sure CPU current capability is set for 140% if your aiming for 4.7.


Thank you. I'll give it a try later. By the way, do you talk about VRM or BCLK Spread Spectrum?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I have no clue why they ever implemented vdroop. The way I read your explanation I got this: "CPU asks for 1.4, gets it when doing basically nothing, doesn't get it when it's fully utilized and needs the juice." That makes no sense whatsoever. Sure it might save the chip but why not just lower the starting voltage to begin with so it's nice and low under load and at idle (not taking into account speedstep).


I have no idea and this is just a wild guess, but here is my guess. Vdroop occurs due the the higher current under load and the vrm can't maintain the set voltage.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I have no clue why they ever implemented vdroop. The way I read your explanation I got this: "CPU asks for 1.4, gets it when doing basically nothing, doesn't get it when it's fully utilized and needs the juice." That makes no sense whatsoever. Sure it might save the chip but why not just lower the starting voltage to begin with so it's nice and low under load and at idle (not taking into account speedstep).


It's not something they implement. They implement llc to counter act it. The post above me is somewhat correct.

Also use adaptive voltage not manual.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It's not something they implement. They implement llc to counter act it. The post above me is somewhat correct.
> 
> Also use adaptive voltage not manual.


I see well that explains a lot. Thanks.

Good to know, I'll try again. Man I wish I had more time to read into what to do with all those settings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I have no idea and this is just a wild guess, but here is my guess. Vdroop occurs due the the higher current under load and the vrm can't maintain the set voltage.


Hello

For a well designed VRM this is not correct. A negative LLC attempts to maintain the set VRM voltage during VDROOP. The more aggressive the negative setting is the closer the output VRM voltage will be to the set value during loading. A higher than set voltage is needed to meet this requirement.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Some questions...
> 
> When I run my 6700k at 1,36V and 4,6 Ghz in Prime v27.9 I get the following temps (with a Noctua d15S with two 1200rpm noiseblockers):
> 
> In-place large FFTs: around 65-70; consumes around ~106W
> 
> Small FFTs: instantly jumps to about 85, rises even more; consumes ~136W
> 
> Shouldn't my temps be much lower with that Noctua cooler? Did I apply the thermal paste wrong? But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


Did you read the OP? It's totally normal with AVX synthetic tests. Power draw and temperatures are much higher than anything else.










Also how are you getting those power numbers? Software sensors are inaccurate and hardware methods usually require multiple steps to get just the CPU power drawn from the PSU.
Quote:


> But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


5820k's at high overclocks are in the 300 watts range with avx2 synthetics. Haswell quad core and probably skylake quad core is more like ~200w. Prime draws way less power and runs quite a lot cooler - and prime itself is known for being more power heavy and hot than almost all realistic uses for a CPU!


----------



## SmokeySiFy

My temps are better with the h110i gt now with two washers, but 2 cores are hotter than the other two. I'm not sure one side makes good contact. I'll try reseating again.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you read the OP? It's totally normal with AVX synthetic tests. Power draw and temperatures are much higher than anything else.
> 
> Also how are you getting those power numbers? Software sensors are inaccurate and hardware methods usually require multiple steps to get just the CPU power drawn from the PSU.
> 5820k's at high overclocks are in the 300 watts range with avx2 synthetics. Haswell quad core and probably skylake quad core is more like ~200w. Prime draws way less power and runs quite a lot cooler - and prime itself is known for being more power heavy and hot than almost all realistic uses for a CPU!


yup n my 6700k for prime need 1.52v under max load @ 4900ghz... and 1.53v for small test... spike 1.538 v, max temp + 80cdeg never reach 90cdeg
for 1.53v i have to set manual override 1.6v

but other test with set 1.6v max load 1.58v max temp +70cdeg
idle set 1.6v reading on hwmonitor 1.6v temp +30cdeg...

the more the load more vdroop
the less load leass vdrop and less temp...
weird....









no llc ... msi z170a gaming m7.... no good







... the mobo don't even can run xmp 3200 2x8gb...









and ek just release new waterblock for vrm and cpu... look very nice.... so need to think again to move to asus hero....


----------



## Cyro999

Those boards probably have a ton of droop setting 1.5 - 1.6v - that's still crazy voltage though


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Those boards probably have a ton of droop setting 1.5 - 1.6v - that's still crazy voltage though


thats why i dont submit 4900... just 4800.... i just using software monitoring... we cant see real spike there...


----------



## BoredErica

Hello my beautiful people.

I'm back in business.

Will reply to everybody soon.


----------



## DillBer

Joined the forums to ask if my OC is normal. Currently my unbinned 6600K is sitting at 4.5Ghz at 1.35v stable. Running a gigabyte z170x gaming 5, 120mm Push/pull air cooler. AIDA64,customx264,prime95v26.6 gives me max temps of 60-62C which is good. I know the 6600k doesn't OC as well as the 6700K, but at 1.35v, 4.5GHZ seems a little low compared to other 6600k benches I've been reading. That said when I tried for 4.6Ghz, I couldn't reach stability even at 1.40v; and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v since temps started hitting 68-70C. Am I doing somthing wrong here, or is 4.5 @1.35v average?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillBer*
> 
> Joined the forums to ask if my OC is normal. Currently my unbinned 6600K is sitting at 4.5Ghz at 1.35v stable. Running a gigabyte z170x gaming 5, 120mm Push/pull air cooler. AIDA64,customx264,prime95v26.6 gives me max temps of 60-62C which is good. I know the 6600k doesn't OC as well as the 6700K, but at 1.35v, 4.5GHZ seems a little low compared to other 6600k benches I've been reading. That said when I tried for 4.6Ghz, I couldn't reach stability even at 1.40v; and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v since temps started hitting 68-70C. Am I doing somthing wrong here, or is 4.5 @1.35v average?


That seems like a nice overclock to me. yes voltage I think *seems* high, but sometimes it just is what it is. Id be happy with those temps under prime. If 1.4v is what you feel your limit is (that would be mine too) then you'll have to do be happy with 4.5. You would never notice the 100mhz anyway outside of benching.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> My temps are better with the h110i gt now with two washers, but 2 cores are hotter than the other two. I'm not sure one side makes good contact. I'll try reseating again.


Hey,

I have the h110i gtx and am also getting pretty high temps under IBT - please see my earlier post above. Difference between the warmest and coolest cores is about 15-19c under IBT.

I've tried reseating the pump but it did not help at all. I don't think that it is a contact issue in my case as the thermal paste seemed to have spread evenly. I got very similar temps with my Silver Arrow SB-e Extreme so I guess it is more of an issue with the thermal paste under the IHS.

Have you tried pushing down on the pump under load? Also, the H110i GT has a very different backplate to the one that comes with the GTX and it has to be mounted in a particular way. There are loads of pictures showing how it should be placed on the board. Maybe you want to check that too.









Anyway, may I ask you what temps you're getting now?

As for me, my temps are as follows:

IBT, max, 5 mins

87C
79C
72C
70C

4.6Ghz @ 1.31v.

Cheers


----------



## error-id10t

Got my build up and running (also took an hour with MS to re-active my Win10!!), enabled XMP with 1T and threw in a dirty 4.6giggle @ 1.25v just to see if it wanted to boot, then ran Cine15 and it beat my 4.9 DC run straight off the bat. XTU is giving 200 more points and peaked at 51 degrees which to me feels odd. Impressed with it's performance, when I can bother I'll see what's actually stable for now it's play time


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> yup n my 6700k for prime need 1.52v under max load @ 4900ghz... and 1.53v for small test... spike 1.538 v, max temp + 80cdeg never reach 90cdeg
> for 1.53v i have to set manual override 1.6v
> 
> but other test with set 1.6v max load 1.58v max temp +70cdeg
> idle set 1.6v reading on hwmonitor 1.6v temp +30cdeg...
> 
> the more the load more vdroop
> the less load leass vdrop and less temp...
> weird....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no llc ... msi z170a gaming m7.... no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the mobo don't even can run xmp 3200 2x8gb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ek just release new waterblock for vrm and cpu... look very nice.... so need to think again to move to asus hero....


Did you try to update your bios ? mine wouldnt run 3200 without bios update, now it runs flawlessly

My 6600k won't go any higher than 4.5 and it's stable at 1.36 llc 1 or 2, I tryed llc 4 with as much as 1.45 or even more I think without success, since I have intel tuning plan I will try to push it even further, not sure I'm willing to throw a 1.6 v Lool. plus I'm on air, but it seems to run pretty cool so far, will do more test when I'm in an OC mood for now 4.5 is plenty for me, GTA V went from min 30 fps to like 60 stable lol.. don't know if I had the 3200xmp working when I first tryed though.. that might have help if the default ram settings were dodgy.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found the cause of my higher than expected temps with the h110i gt. I'll get some washers and tighten up the bracket today.


Just Wow.


----------



## BoredErica

Here's where we stand right now:



Friendly reminder to everybody that the bclk setting exists and can possibly let you squeeze in an extra 500mhz on your overclock!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Username: SmokeySiFy
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100.0
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4.7GHz
> Cache Frequency: Auto
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset 0.105V
> Vcore: 1.36-1.372 Max of 1.408
> FCLK: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110i GT
> Stability Test: Prime95v28.7 blend 1hour 25 minutes on 4 threads
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L524B274
> Ram Speed: 2666 15-17-17-35-347-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.205
> Motherboard: Asus z170-AR
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Misc Comments: I'll update my entry if I can find better settings. Max temp was 93C and most tests it was around 70-80C range. I will be remounting the cooler with washers tomorrow, I don't like how it is sitting right now. I feel I should be getting better and more consistent temps across my cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! I fixed the cpu model number now.


Charted, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyamoto*
> 
> Well, I'm a bit late to the party due to being pretty new at overclocking, but here's my OC for my Skylake i5:
> 
> CPU Model: i5-6600K
> Base Clock: 136.75
> Core Multiplier: 34
> Core Frequency: 4.65GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.51GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.440V
> Vcore: 1.440V
> FCLK: 1093MHz (didn't change this setting)
> Cooling Solution: Custom Loop
> Stability Test: x264, 8 hours (52 Loops), 16 threads, normal priority
> Batch Number: Malaysia, Batch#: L524B406
> Ram Speed: 3100MHz 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V VCCIO 1.15 System Agent 1.15
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A
> LLC Setting: LLC Level 6
> Misc Comments: PCH Voltage 1.1V
> 
> 
> 
> It seems my vcore had to go pretty high to get stable. I wonder if I should decrease the OC to get it down? Pretty new to overclocking, still learning here. Don't want my CPU to die on me


Charted, thanks!

As you probably know, by changing the base clock you have overclocked the Fclk. That is why it's over 1ghz. What rads are you running?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> From what I can gather with the EVGA board your "vdroop" setting is just LLC and they are not giving you any options for how much. Maybe to make overclock easier.
> 
> If set to disabled it is essentially enabling LLC. How much must be set by EVGA themselves. Set it too enabled and run Prime Large FFT test for a few mins and post a screenie with HW monitor.
> 
> I also agree, if your doing 4.8 on that voltage that is absolutely awesome. What is the batch number?


Weird that EVGA doesn't have all those options. Removing options is bad.

Although practically speaking, isn't just raising the core voltage similar to using LLC? LLC applies under load, whereas a higher Vcore would apply any time, but it's not THAT big of a deal methinks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> I appreciate the explanation! That actually made it clearer what each function does. I will download hwmonitor tomorrow once I get off work and I'll take some screen shots. Getting ready for sleep now!
> Well I'm hoping the 1.295v is accurate that I have set in my bios! Whenever I run a stress test it jumps up to 1.344v for a reason I'm not sure of yet.
> Thanks for looking that up that makes a little more sense. I will enter a support ticket like you said tomorrow and see if I can find anything out. If I do set it to enabled my pc becomes unstable to the point that it won't boot. With the disabled or auto settings it is completely stable. I ran the overnight stress test with it set to the auto. Actually in the bios under the auto option it says that auto adjusts the vdroop depending on cpu frequency. If that info helps at all. I will also post the batch number tomorrow.


It's normal to get higher voltage on load, and higher on harder loads. You're the only one around here with an EVGA motherboard, so it's possible it's a problem that occurs with all EVGA motherboards.

There is an EVGA rep on OCN, maybe you can ping him on this issue.

Hope to see you back with your overclocking settings. 4.9 looks plausible, especially outside of Prime. Then, it would take you to the top of the overclocking chart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Asus users I highly recommend watching this video. It covers a few specifics as to how these boards can be tuned, the DIGI+ section is especially interesting. I managed to shave 5c from my average LinX temperatures by setting Phase control from extreme to optimised. I'm pretty sure my ambient temps are warmer than when it was running the same test at 95c.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4axNLL3X4_Y?t=12m50s


Ok, I will investigate...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey thanks llantant , I am running more conservative with vcore this time around but look what I found on old chip after I took out of the mb . I found a small chip on the cpu die , must of cracked under pressure ?


Oh no.......

So sorry for your loss. Sucks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> It definitely happened while the lid was on , remember the chip ran a week fine and then all the sudden death. wish they would make shims for this chips because after you delid the lid kinda balances on top the die not like ivy which sat nice after delid. Anyways lesson to learn unless you can afford it dont mess with your chip


You're going to worry me. pls no









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I've just done a delid on my 6700K but there seems to be too much variation in temperature between the cores. Wondering if I need to redo it?


Yeah, that's past 10C difference and you're not even close to throttling to get that sort of variance, that's not right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> 2nd attemp, much better!
> 
> 
> 
> This is with Prime95 Small FFT's


Yay!

Hope to see your overclock when all is said and done. Until then, good luck with the overclocking!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traicer*
> 
> so have we come down to the conclusion that running at 1.45v is safe for daily use? ive been running at 4.5Ghz cuz to make the jump to 4.6Ghz it needs at least 1.42v.


Not really, and how would we know?

That said, 'daily use' I'm guessing doesn't involve much 100% cpu usage time, so it should be much easier on it than what some other people do with their CPUs...

Don't forget, there is always the bclk. You can always go 4.55ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julizs*
> 
> Some questions...
> 
> When I run my 6700k at 1,36V and 4,6 Ghz in Prime v27.9 I get the following temps (with a Noctua d15S with two 1200rpm noiseblockers):
> 
> In-place large FFTs: around 65-70; consumes around ~106W
> 
> Small FFTs: instantly jumps to about 85, rises even more; consumes ~136W
> 
> Shouldn't my temps be much lower with that Noctua cooler? Did I apply the thermal paste wrong? But, I find 136W pretty huge for a 6700k, thats almost 5820k territory isn't it?


I've listed the temperature and power consumption charts in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What are the stock voltages for an i7 6700k chip? Not just the vCore but VCCIO and SA and the like. My chip manages to lose one or two prime95 workers even at stock.


I can't check in my case because I have a 6600k, and HT makes it tougher to pass. 

What voltages are you getting?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I was debating delidding but had some indigo XS phase change alloy here. I decided to change out my noctua paste and my temps have decreased 5c!!! It did take me 2 pads in order to get the reflow right.
> 
> Prime small fft 75c Max 28.7 version.
> 
> I'd recommend it.


I'm considering that for over the IHS... so over is that, under is CLU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I have Maximus VIII Hero. I did not disable it. Should I?


I believe I suggested in the OP to disable spread spectrum. Asus uefi also suggests disabling SVID, although that can screw with adaptive/offset voltage modes.

But as to whether that makes a big difference, I don't think so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you read the OP? It's totally normal with AVX synthetic tests. Power draw and temperatures are much higher than anything else.


Nobody reads the OP m8.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> yup n my 6700k for prime need 1.52v under max load @ 4900ghz... and 1.53v for small test... spike 1.538 v, max temp + 80cdeg never reach 90cdeg
> for 1.53v i have to set manual override 1.6v
> 
> but other test with set 1.6v max load 1.58v max temp +70cdeg
> idle set 1.6v reading on hwmonitor 1.6v temp +30cdeg...
> 
> the more the load more vdroop
> the less load leass vdrop and less temp...
> weird....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no llc ... msi z170a gaming m7.... no good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the mobo don't even can run xmp 3200 2x8gb...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ek just release new waterblock for vrm and cpu... look very nice.... so need to think again to move to asus hero....


lawl

u haz ballz

I only went to 1.5v for benching purposes.

1.6v max load

LOL

WAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillBer*
> 
> Joined the forums to ask if my OC is normal. Currently my unbinned 6600K is sitting at 4.5Ghz at 1.35v stable. Running a gigabyte z170x gaming 5, 120mm Push/pull air cooler. AIDA64,customx264,prime95v26.6 gives me max temps of 60-62C which is good. I know the 6600k doesn't OC as well as the 6700K, but at 1.35v, 4.5GHZ seems a little low compared to other 6600k benches I've been reading. That said when I tried for 4.6Ghz, I couldn't reach stability even at 1.40v; and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v since temps started hitting 68-70C. Am I doing somthing wrong here, or is 4.5 @1.35v average?


I wouldn't say 6600ks are worse overclockers than 6700ks yet. First and second wave of 6700ks, not a single one hitting 4.9, it's a similar tale with the 6600ks, both at 4.8 max.

Looks like a bum chip to me, and you're not running ultra mega Prime v28.7 either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have the h110i gtx and am also getting pretty high temps under IBT - please see my earlier post above. Difference between the warmest and coolest cores is about 15-19c under IBT.
> 
> I've tried reseating the pump but it did not help at all. I don't think that it is a contact issue in my case as the thermal paste seemed to have spread evenly. I got very similar temps with my Silver Arrow SB-e Extreme so I guess it is more of an issue with the thermal paste under the IHS.
> 
> Have you tried pushing down on the pump under load? Also, the H110i GT has a very different backplate to the one that comes with the GTX and it has to be mounted in a particular way. There are loads of pictures showing how it should be placed on the board. Maybe you want to check that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, may I ask you what temps you're getting now?
> 
> As for me, my temps are as follows:
> 
> IBT, max, 5 mins
> 
> 87C
> 79C
> 72C
> 70C
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.31v.
> 
> Cheers


This I think, is the highest temperature variance in the thread so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Did you try to update your bios ? mine wouldnt run 3200 without bios update, now it runs flawlessly


As a friendly reminder to all, step 0 of the OP states to update your bios - it's not new knowledge but should remind everybody... If you run the bios out of the box, it can be older than the launch date of Skylake...


----------



## deathmake317

hey im having a wierd issue with my 6700k o.c no matter what iset my mutiplyer to or my vcore to, it underclocks when stress testing EVERYTIME! right now im at 4.5ghz at 1.35v. when i boot my pc hwmonitor says 1.336 vcore and 4500mhz. as soon as i start the x264 test it drops to 4300mhz or lower and the vcore does too. its not my temps because they are always below 61c

ive disabled all the power saving features too.

im on a msi z170 m7. h100i cooler.


----------



## llantant

Yes I will eventually use clu under the ihs when I finally delid. I've spent waaaay too much on my hobby at the moment though. I'd lose too much hair if I messed up by delidding


----------



## FL00D

"This I think, is the highest temperature variance in the thread so far."

Hey,

Other than reducing overclockability, would it cause any other issues? Should I be concerned? Am I right to say that this is due to the poor quality thermal paste under the IHS?

Thanks


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe I suggested in the OP to disable spread spectrum. Asus uefi also suggests disabling SVID, although that can screw with adaptive/offset voltage modes.
> 
> But as to whether that makes a big difference, I don't think so.


Dark, should BCLK or VRM Spread Spectrum be disabled?


----------



## BoredErica

I've updated the layout of the chart. I hope you guys find it an upgrade. Part of that includes a new graph. Here's the new look:



I hope it looks aesthetically more pleasing while still being useful.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> "This I think, is the highest temperature variance in the thread so far."
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Other than reducing overclockability, would it cause any other issues? Should I be concerned? Am I right to say that this is due to the poor quality thermal paste under the IHS?
> 
> Thanks


The way I look at it is, high variance in temperature means your temperatures are higher than it could be. Apart from that I don't see any problems. The problem is the adhesive used to glue the IHS onto the rest of the package instead of the paste. If your thermal solution was installed correctly, I think it's likely that a delid would cure your wild temperature variance.

On the other hand, a temperature variance of that size would mean you have a terrabad situation under the IHS. The more crazy it seems the more likely the problem's above the IHS imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> hey im having a wierd issue with my 6700k o.c no matter what iset my mutiplyer to or my vcore to, it underclocks when stress testing EVERYTIME! right now im at 4.5ghz at 1.35v. when i boot my pc hwmonitor says 1.336 vcore and 4500mhz. as soon as i start the x264 test it drops to 4300mhz or lower and the vcore does too. its not my temps because they are always below 61c
> 
> ive disabled all the power saving features too.
> 
> im on a msi z170 m7. h100i cooler.


A member named Outcasst had the issue with a MSI motherboard. He said setting "power limit to max" fixed the issue. Can you look for the setting, tweak it and report back please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Dark, should BCLK or VRM Spread Spectrum be disabled?


It is said that VRM spread spectrum should be disabled. I haven't read anything that said the BCLK spread spectrum should be disabled.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Did you try to update your bios ? mine wouldnt run 3200 without bios update, now it runs flawlessly
> 
> My 6600k won't go any higher than 4.5 and it's stable at 1.36 llc 1 or 2, I tryed llc 4 with as much as 1.45 or even more I think without success, since I have intel tuning plan I will try to push it even further, not sure I'm willing to throw a 1.6 v Lool. plus I'm on air, but it seems to run pretty cool so far, will do more test when I'm in an OC mood for now 4.5 is plenty for me, GTA V went from min 30 fps to like 60 stable lol.. don't know if I had the 3200xmp working when I first tryed though.. that might have help if the default ram settings were dodgy.


i already update to last bios version 1.6 and they also gave me beta version 1.65.... but no works for xmp... at manual only can ran 3000 with 1.35v for ddr. ddr4 boost ??? ... to much marketing...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yes I will eventually use clu under the ihs when I finally delid. I've spent waaaay too much on my hobby at the moment though. I'd lose too much hair if I messed up by delidding


u have to... delid is must... clu is must must more...







25cdeg drop....


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Friendly reminder to everybody that the bclk setting exists and can possibly let you squeeze in an extra 500mhz on your overclock!


In time in time

tweaking all of this can be a very time consuming process ;p


----------



## mandrix

No problems with temps this time around, at least on my 6700K, for sure not enough to delid. I was not so lucky with 3700K & 4700K, but 4790K & 6700K have been better temp wise.

Watched vid that was linked (by Deders?) with some Asus tweaker explaining EFI options, so I tried setting LLC to Auto whilst running at 4.7. That was a mistake! lol. Vcore went to something like 1.52 running RealBench.

Also fixed some major bugs that have been following me through 2 motherboards, result is the psu which is itself from an RMA is being shipped for repair/replacement. Lucky I guess I didn't destroy 2 motherboards as any heavy gpu loads would cause a reboot, and I stubbornly refused to believe a high quality psu replacement could be at fault.
I'm an old retired guy with limited funds, but I've always tried to buy high quality psu's because it's basically the life of your pc. But trust nothing, folks, no matter what you paid for it. lol.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted, thanks!
> I can't check in my case because I have a 6600k, and HT makes it tougher to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are you getting?


Sometimes I wish I bought the i5









I'm at 1.380v for 4.5Ghz realbench 8hrs stable, not prime95 (27.9) - crashes after 1.5hrs or 5hrs.
I was really hoping for 4.6Ghz but I'm not willing to go beyond 1.4v especially with my cooler. "It just don't feel right."


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> u have to... delid is must... clu is must must more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25cdeg drop....


I will eventually. Right now though after 3 hours gaming on witcher 3 I peaked at 58c.

So currently no need and as I said I don't want the stress haha. Well not right now anyway. Probably will break in less than 3 months and delid.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I will eventually. Right now though after 3 hours gaming on witcher 3 I peaked at 58c.
> 
> So currently no need and as I said I don't want the stress haha. Well not right now anyway. Probably will break in less than 3 months and delid.


Yea man. It's so risky, it's so worth it if it works out tho. I did a half decent delid with my i5 3570K but I nicked the PCB eeeevveerr so slightly - I'd be surprised if it was more than 1/10th of a mm, the chip was fine but I was no longer able to get more than 4x PCIE3.0 in the first slot. Replacing the chip fixed it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I will eventually. Right now though after 3 hours gaming on witcher 3 I peaked at 58c.
> 
> So currently no need and as I said I don't want the stress haha. Well not right now anyway. Probably will break in less than 3 months and delid.


None of us need any of this, won't stop me from wanting it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Yea man. It's so risky, it's so worth it if it works out tho. I did a half decent delid with my i5 3570K but I nicked the PCB eeeevveerr so slightly - I'd be surprised if it was more than 1/10th of a mm, the chip was fine but I was no longer able to get more than 4x PCIE3.0 in the first slot. Replacing the chip fixed it.


That's why I got my chip delidded by Siliconlottery... that way if anything goes wrong I can blame them.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's why I got my chip delidded by Siliconlottery... that way if anything goes wrong I can blame them.


Sadly that's not an option in Belgium :/


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Sadly that's not an option in Belgium :/


They were willing to ship to the uk. I spoke with them. I got tired of waiting for stock though so went and purchased elsewhere.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hey thanks llantant , I am running more conservative with vcore this time around but look what I found on old chip after I took out of the mb . I found a small chip on the cpu die , must of cracked under pressure ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...I Hero/20150917_204640-1_zpslqv4kxcx.jpg.html


Probably cranked down the heatsink too tight after delid. The IHS has some space between it and the PCB after a delid so you can still crack the die by pressure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I think your VCore readings are bugged A LOT. Disable some of the C states.


I had to disable all C states and Speed Step in my motherboard to get voltage to read right. Not sure why there are some MB models out there with bugged out voltage readings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traicer*
> 
> so have we come down to the conclusion that running at 1.45v is safe for daily use? ive been running at 4.5Ghz cuz to make the jump to 4.6Ghz it needs at least 1.42v.


Up to you really. My CPU at stock runs at 1.44v in turbo (4.2GHz) mode, so I am not really worried about putting that much voltage into the chip, especially since I have it now at 1.408v under 100% load at 4.7+ GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> So.. I'm basically back to where I started. I also asked him about getting the strange readings in multiple different hardware monitor programs and he said all motherboards are quirky like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody on here can shed some light on the subject. I am going to do some more testing around and see if I can figure anything out. Thanks for all of the help so far.


If you cannot find reliable voltage readings from any of the software you tried then check with a multimeter. That will get you a much better picture of where you are and how the voltage behaves under load on your MB.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have the h110i gtx and am also getting pretty high temps under IBT - please see my earlier post above. Difference between the warmest and coolest cores is about 15-19c under IBT.
> 
> I've tried reseating the pump but it did not help at all. I don't think that it is a contact issue in my case as the thermal paste seemed to have spread evenly. I got very similar temps with my Silver Arrow SB-e Extreme so I guess it is more of an issue with the thermal paste under the IHS.
> 
> Have you tried pushing down on the pump under load? Also, the H110i GT has a very different backplate to the one that comes with the GTX and it has to be mounted in a particular way. There are loads of pictures showing how it should be placed on the board. Maybe you want to check that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, may I ask you what temps you're getting now?
> 
> As for me, my temps are as follows:
> 
> IBT, max, 5 mins
> 
> 87C
> 79C
> 72C
> 70C
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.31v.
> 
> Cheers


That temp difference! Insane! If it isn't the heat sink sitting poorly, I would be motivated to delid. That is terrible. Overall temps aren't too bad though. You tried pushing to 4.7?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> So all this talk of using prime95 28.7, it made me feel my 8 hr real bench session wasn't enough. So I ran prime for 14hrs and passed on my 4600mhz overclock with 4200mhz cache. Had to go from 1.31v to 1.32v adaptive voltage and I had to increase my VCCIO up to 1.15v in UEFI but it was a success. LLC at level 5


Ran prime with the same exact settings and it failed after 5 hours this time. Guess its back to the drawing board.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What are the stock voltages for an i7 6700k chip? Not just the vCore but VCCIO and SA and the like. My chip manages to lose one or two prime95 workers even at stock.


stock core voltages depend on how good your chip is. VCCSA should always be 1.05v and VCCIO should always be 0.95v from what it looks like though.
You need to use Prime version 28.7 or you dont really know where to start looking for problems. Previous versions of Prime95 either have a bug that can cause a failure in the program even with a properly running CPU, or do not support instructions that your CPU has.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I have no clue why they ever implemented vdroop. The way I read your explanation I got this: "CPU asks for 1.4, gets it when doing basically nothing, doesn't get it when it's fully utilized and needs the juice." That makes no sense whatsoever. Sure it might save the chip but why not just lower the starting voltage to begin with so it's nice and low under load and at idle (not taking into account speedstep).


Think of it like an unregulated linear power supply. For a 70v, 5A supply we could have about 90v under no load. But as soon as something starts sucking up power then voltage starts dropping proportional to the amperage draw. Under full 5A load we would be at 70v.
solid state electronics dont *exactly* work the same way, but they do have voltage drop across the device. I'm sure a 14nm transistor has extremely small drop, but it does have some. When the processor is doing nothing and is basically idle then you have voltage high and steady. When the processor gets under load and more transistors are being used then you have more voltage drop because the power is flowing through a few million more electrical devices. The reason Intel does not start requesting increased voltage proportional to the drop to maintain an even voltage is because the voltage regulations and supply cannot react infinitely fast and if the load on the CPU were to drop, say when a task is complete, then the extra voltage the CPU was requesting to compensate would suddenly bring it's voltage too high until the voltage regulation and monitoring saw the now light load and stopped sending extra voltage. This could kill the CPU or damage it at least, it would also over shoot the specified voltage setting. So Intel does not do this for the processors own safety and to keep everything within specifications.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It's not something they implement. They implement llc to counter act it. The post above me is somewhat correct.
> 
> Also use adaptive voltage not manual.


Intel did not implement LLC, motherbaord makers put it in the bios because of ignorant overclocking n00bs who thought their MB is defective and clogged up customer service because they dont understand how their hardware actually works before messing with it. Now, some boards actually did have higher than spec vdroop because they are cheap boards not meant for overclocking and amazing quality. A properly designed board would only have the proper spec of vdroop though. But people want to buy a cheap $100 board and think it is just the same as a $300 board with a few less I/O


----------



## llantant

I wasn't implying that intel invented LLC.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I wasn't implying that intel invented LLC.


Hello

Intel is the entity that specifies the load line window for the operational range of the processor.


----------



## Serandur

There's a lot of info in this thread and I'm a little short on time atm, so I apologize if there's an obvious answer to my question already:

I know Skylake's IMC is a beast; should ~3200 MHz DDR4 with XMP on a capable motherboard mess with core voltage/stability at all? Thanks.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Intel is the entity that specifies the load line window for the operational range of the processor.


But not the options for the Load Line calibration itself.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> There's a lot of info in this thread and I'm a little short on time atm, so I apologize if there's an obvious answer to my question already:
> 
> I know Skylake's IMC is a beast; should ~3200 MHz DDR4 with XMP on a capable motherboard mess with core voltage/stability at all? Thanks.


Not with mine anyway. I did ofc have to increase voltage to run 4600mhz cache as the voltage is linked. I believe over 3200 is when you have to start increasing SA and VCCIO etc...

Currently 4700/4600 with 3200 mem 16/18/18/36/1T at 1.37v Core and 1.35 mem. Rest of the voltages on auto.


----------



## StrongForce

What happens it doesn't boot ? maybe try a bit more voltage perhaps the RAM is a bit " faulty" and needs more voltage, you could always RMA it and say you can't run XMP.


----------



## deathmake317

i figured it out finnally the cause was the bios version was only 1.1 the new bios is 1.4 DO NOT USE MSI LIVE UPDATE it says there is no update available and that yours is up to date THATS A LIE. soo happy right now


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> If you cannot find reliable voltage readings from any of the software you tried then check with a multimeter. That will get you a much better picture of where you are and how the voltage behaves under load on your MB.


I have been wanting to do that actually. My board doesn't have the easy probe-it port that they included on the classified version. I can't seem to find voltage check points that are labeled pretty easily like on some boards either. So I'm not sure where to check to get the vcore? I've seen where people do it from the back side behind the socket but that would be a huge pain..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> There's a lot of info in this thread and I'm a little short on time atm, so I apologize if there's an obvious answer to my question already:
> 
> I know Skylake's IMC is a beast; should ~3200 MHz DDR4 with XMP on a capable motherboard mess with core voltage/stability at all? Thanks.


Possible. I had 4.7 stable with the RAM running default 2133, but after kicking in XMP 2666 I had to add some vcore, I don't remember exactly how much now but not a lot.


----------



## llantant

Fair play to corsair mind. Im 6 months over of my 2 year warrenty on my K70 mechanical Keyboard and they are still replacing it under RMA! To the newer style K70 with blue switches too!

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-gaming-k70-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-cherry-mx-blue


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> I have been wanting to do that actually. My board doesn't have the easy probe-it port that they included on the classified version. I can't seem to find voltage check points that are labeled pretty easily like on some boards either. So I'm not sure where to check to get the vcore? I've seen where people do it from the back side behind the socket but that would be a huge pain..


You can check it either behind the socket itself or at the capacitors in the VRM section just before the CPU socket, but both must be checked from the rear of the MB. I do not know of any easy way to check from the top side of the MB unless you have voltage read points built into your board.

I check mine from the capacitors, because my cooler has a big metal plate that goes on the back side of the MB to secure it, so I do not have access to the back of the socket itself. Would be nice if my metal mounting plate had a hole in the middle but oh well.


----------



## mattebad

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you could help me here. So I've been testing my 6600k for a stable overclock and found that 4.6 was fine at around 1.36v. However I decided to push for 4.7 and for some strange reason, it is stable at 1.4v when running Realbench, but as soon as I try to run OCCT, it will push voltages up to 1.45-1.46v and it willl usually give an error and stop the test, however it won't BSOD. Temps are fine, usually hover around 65-69 running Realbench, and 70-74 using OCCT. Using a h100i GTX with a push configuration, and a Z170-A motherboard.

I know OCCT pushes harder than Realbench but is it normal for it to push voltages up by around .5-.6v? The heaviest load I'll be doing on my desktop is gaming, and the occasional rendering using blender, and photoshop, and maybe some Folding but for that I'll just lower my overclock by a bit as it usually generates a lot of heat. Is testing with Realbench, Aida64, and XTU Stress Test fine? Or do I have to pass OCCT, Prime, or x264 to be charted.

Any help/answers to this would be appreciated.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you could help me here. So I've been testing my 6600k for a stable overclock and found that 4.6 was fine at around 1.36v. However I decided to push for 4.7 and for some strange reason, it is stable at 1.4v when running Realbench, but as soon as I try to run OCCT, it will push voltages up to 1.45-1.46v and it willl usually give an error and stop the test, however it won't BSOD. Temps are fine, usually hover around 65-69 running Realbench, and 70-74 using OCCT. Using a h100i GTX with a push configuration, and a Z170-A motherboard.
> 
> I know OCCT pushes harder than Realbench but is it normal for it to push voltages up by around .5-.6v? The heaviest load I'll be doing on my desktop is gaming, and the occasional rendering using blender, and photoshop, and maybe some Folding but for that I'll just lower my overclock by a bit as it usually generates a lot of heat. Is testing with Realbench, Aida64, and XTU Stress Test fine? Or do I have to pass OCCT, Prime, or x264 to be charted.
> 
> Any help/answers to this would be appreciated.


What type of voltage you using? manual adaptive or offset?

And also what level LLC?


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What type of voltage you using? manual adaptive or offset?
> 
> And also what level LLC?


Ah, I knew I forgot to mention something. I'm using level 4 LLC and an offset of .38


----------



## llantant

offset is your issue. Your CPU is posting a higher VID under stress and the offset is basing off that VID. So 1.4Vid and .38 offset is 1.438. Give or take variances.

I always used to OC with offset myself. My Sandy was offset 0.02v with very high LLC. That would in turn give me 1.42v at max stress test. If I used high LLC instead I would need 0.04v due to vdroop.

Try out the adaptive voltage, its pretty good. Its the good points of offset and manual in one. If you have it that is.

If you do not then you could try increasing LLC but lowering offset voltage or Vice versa.

On my last board I used to find out my stable voltage in manual mode before translating that offset.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, I'm sitting on my 6600k manual voltage overclock right now on an Asus Z170 Deluxe. 12 hours of x264 and three weeks of gaming without a crash tells me its stable, running 4600mhz 1.250V in BIOS, 1.259V measured with DMM under load with LLC 6. I was considering switching it over to adaptive but I'm not really sure how that works, what would I have to input to keep the voltage relatively the same? I can run up to 4900mhz with more voltage but I'm more interested in keeping my fans quiet.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sitting on my 6600k manual voltage overclock right now on an Asus Z170 Deluxe. 12 hours of x264 and three weeks of gaming without a crash tells me its stable, running 4600mhz 1.250V in BIOS, 1.259V measured with DMM under load with LLC 6. I was considering switching it over to adaptive but I'm not really sure how that works, what would I have to input to keep the voltage relatively the same? I can run up to 4900mhz with more voltage but I'm more interested in keeping my fans quiet.


Switch voltage to adaptive. Key in 1.250V (leave offset to auto)

Job done.

Enable C states and EIST to make use of your variable voltage. (C8 caused me crashing from sleep though so personally I disabled that).

Nice voltage by the way. You tried anything higher than x264?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Switch voltage to adaptive. Key in 1.250V (leave offset to auto)
> 
> Job done.
> 
> Enable C states and EIST to make use of your variable voltage. (C8 caused me crashing from sleep though so personally I disabled that).


Ok so its basically the same then. I have to turn SVID back on I guess (why I measured with a DMM from the back of the board lol).


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You can check it either behind the socket itself or at the capacitors in the VRM section just before the CPU socket, but both must be checked from the rear of the MB. I do not know of any easy way to check from the top side of the MB unless you have voltage read points built into your board.
> 
> I check mine from the capacitors, because my cooler has a big metal plate that goes on the back side of the MB to secure it, so I do not have access to the back of the socket itself. Would be nice if my metal mounting plate had a hole in the middle but oh well.


Thanks for the info. I think I have a pretty good idea of where to probe to check the vcore but I want to be really careful. I am going to upload a picture of the back of my motherboard would you mind pointing out exactly where to do it?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok so its basically the same then. I have to turn SVID back on I guess (why I measured with a DMM from the back of the board lol).


Yeah, wont work with adaptive. I left it on Auto.


----------



## llantant

My 2600k auction is going well

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221889731513?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Didnt think it would be up to £107 with almost 4 days left!


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> offset is your issue. Your CPU is posting a higher VID under stress and the offset is basing off that VID. So 1.4Vid and .38 offset is 1.438. Give or take variances.
> 
> I always used to OC with offset myself. My Sandy was offset 0.02v with very high LLC. That would in turn give me 1.42v at max stress test. If I used high LLC instead I would need 0.04v due to vdroop.
> 
> Try out the adaptive voltage, its pretty good. Its the good points of offset and manual in one. If you have it that is.
> 
> If you do not then you could try increasing LLC but lowering offset voltage or Vice versa.
> 
> On my last board I used to find out my stable voltage in manual mode before translating that offset.


Oh ok, I'm going to just start over and try overclocking with adaptive. I'll give an update once I find out what my highest stable overclock is or if I need help. Probably the latter first


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think I have a pretty good idea of where to probe to check the vcore but I want to be really careful. I am going to upload a picture of the back of my motherboard would you mind pointing out exactly where to do it?


You want to use the soldered legs of the capacitors, the image is small but it looks like these are where you want to go (be careful! Touching things with the meter probes won't hurt anything unless you short across two points with the same one):


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think I have a pretty good idea of where to probe to check the vcore but I want to be really careful. I am going to upload a picture of the back of my motherboard would you mind pointing out exactly where to do it?


----------



## Scorpion49

Wow putting it on adaptive and enabling the C-states made my mouse feel weird.


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You want to use the soldered legs of the capacitors, the image is small but it looks like these are where you want to go (be careful! Touching things with the meter probes won't hurt anything unless you short across two points with the same one):


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*


Thank you to both of you for helping me out and showing me where to check! I am going to do some testing and see what I get.


----------



## mattebad

Back already. I set my adaptive voltage to 1.43 and left my offset to auto but for some reason I'm only getting around 1.38v with an llc of level 4. Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?

Edit: Set my overclock to Asus' optimized profile at 4.4ghz and everything is fine, I have no idea what could be the cause of the tearing and flashing


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Back already. I set my adaptive voltage to 1.43 and left my offset to auto but for some reason I'm only getting around 1.38v with an llc of level 4. Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?
> 
> Edit: Set my overclock to Asus' optimized profile at 4.4ghz and everything is fine, I have no idea what could be the cause of the tearing and flashing


I am not completely sure, but I think some other people have had that problem as well and it is an issue with the iGPU itself in skylake and the digital timing of many monitors.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Back already. I set my adaptive voltage to 1.43 and left my offset to auto but for some reason I'm only getting around 1.38v with an llc of level 4. Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?
> 
> Edit: Set my overclock to Asus' optimized profile at 4.4ghz and everything is fine, I have no idea what could be the cause of the tearing and flashing


LLC4 is too low if you're aiming for 1.43v, set it to LLC5 and check again.

The flashing and tearing could be instability of your CPU, or GPU, heck maybe even your RAM. There's no way to know unless the CPU was the only component you were overclocking at the time.


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I am not completely sure, but I think some other people have had that problem as well and it is an issue with the iGPU itself in skylake and the digital timing of many monitors.


So I'm going to have to hold off overclocking any higher until I get my 980ti is basically what you're saying? I wonder why the hell it would do that at higher clock speeds. The only things I changed was the multiplier, voltage, LLC, current capability, and disabled spread spectrum


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> LLC4 is too low if you're aiming for 1.43v, set it to LLC5 and check again.
> 
> The flashing and tearing could be instability of your CPU, or GPU, heck maybe even your RAM. There's no way to know unless the CPU was the only component you were overclocking at the time.


Yup, CPU was the only thing that was being overclocked. Set my RAM back to stock voltages and clock speed and it still gave me tearing. I think it has something to do with the igpu but I don't know why its acting up


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No problems with temps this time around, at least on my 6700K, for sure not enough to delid. I was not so lucky with 3700K & 4700K, but 4790K & 6700K have been better temp wise.
> 
> Watched vid that was linked (by Deders?) with some Asus tweaker explaining EFI options, so I tried setting LLC to Auto whilst running at 4.7. That was a mistake! lol. Vcore went to something like 1.52 running RealBench.


I've only had few hours to play around with, still stable at 1.25v adaptive @ x46/x41 (folding at the moment to see how that goes). LLC I just set to 5 so it's nice and stable/steady as previous ASUS boards Auto always went to the highest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Ran prime with the same exact settings and it failed after 5 hours this time. Guess its back to the drawing board.


Hehe, this is what I was saying earlier about Prime. It's just like anything else, you may get lucky the first time around and think you're set. Run it another time and you have problems.. either way, personally either of those runs for me would be sufficient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?


I have this problem too, screen goes black and comes back (iGPU).. need to go chase down some newer drivers and see if there are any / if these help.

edit: found newer iGPU drivers, seems the issue has gone fingers crossed.


----------



## Schmuckley

64c max @ 4.6Ghz is decent.Is that delidded?


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've only had few hours to play around with, still stable at 1.25v adaptive @ x46/x41 (folding at the moment to see how that goes). LLC I just set to 5 so it's nice and stable/steady as previous ASUS boards Auto always went to the highest.
> Hehe, this is what I was saying earlier about Prime. It's just like anything else, you may get lucky the first time around and think you're set. Run it another time and you have problems.. either way, personally either of those runs for me would be sufficient.
> I have this problem too, screen goes black and comes back (iGPU).. need to go chase down some newer drivers and see if there are any / if these help.
> 
> edit: found newer iGPU drivers, seems the issue has gone fingers crossed.


Where did you find newer igpu drivers? I couldn't find them


----------



## error-id10t

Station Drivers, source of all the drivers.. not sure what your version is but mine is now: 10.18.15.4281.

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traicer*
> 
> i notice my CPU is always showing VID of 1.43Xv maybe i got a bad chip? what would i need to do with LLC to get it running wiht anything below 1.42v?


How are you reading this VID?


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You want to use the soldered legs of the capacitors, the image is small but it looks like these are where you want to go (be careful! Touching things with the meter probes won't hurt anything unless you short across two points with the same one):


So I ended up testing the points on the motherboard that were suggested and I got some really interesting values. First off in the picture that I provided I believe my cpu mounting bracket is blocking the two legs of the actual capacitors closer to the cpu. When I tested the suggested points I would get no reading on my digital multimeter. Which I thought was really strange so I did more research and found good close up pictures of both the front and back of the motherboard with no bracket. I think the two legs that were pointed out are actually from the mosfets? I could be completely wrong with what those are called. Anyways I ended up testing at these two points that I have circled.


When I tested those two points I would get a constant 1.208v no matter what voltage I set in the bios for vcore. The only way I could get that voltage to fluctuate was to set everything to default settings and it would then give me a lower reading. I don't get why the voltage reading does not increase even though I am upping it in the bios? Are the two legs I have pointed out incorrect? I know the cpu has to be getting more voltage when I up it in the bios because it will start to run hotter.. so maybe I am reading it at the wrong point.

Thanks


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Station Drivers, source of all the drivers.. not sure what your version is but mine is now: 10.18.15.4281.
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?lang=en


Thanks for that!

Also for some reason when setting my adaptive voltage to 1.43v, it will only change my VID and my vcore went to like 1.6v at boot. *** is going on


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> So I ended up testing the points on the motherboard that were suggested and I got some really interesting values. First off in the picture that I provided I believe my cpu mounting bracket is blocking the two legs of the actual capacitors closer to the cpu. When I tested the suggested points I would get no reading on my digital multimeter. Which I thought was really strange so I did more research and found good close up pictures of both the front and back of the motherboard with no bracket. I think the two legs that were pointed out are actually from the mosfets? I could be completely wrong with what those are called. Anyways I ended up testing at these two points that I have circled.
> 
> 
> When I tested those two points I would get a constant 1.208v no matter what voltage I set in the bios for vcore. The only way I could get that voltage to fluctuate was to set everything to default settings and it would then give me a lower reading. I don't get why the voltage reading does not increase even though I am upping it in the bios? Are the two legs I have pointed out incorrect? I know the cpu has to be getting more voltage when I up it in the bios because it will start to run hotter.. so maybe I am reading it at the wrong point.
> 
> Thanks


I have the Asus pro gaming board and did a bit of measuring. Posted a cuple of pics on this thread on the 10th of sep would be worth a look. Best is to measure under the cpu. The higher the voltage the bigger the difference @ 4.9ghz 1.52v bios under load is only 1.470v under th cpu. Llc5.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> I have the Asus pro gaming board and did a bit of measuring. Posted a cuple of pics on this thread on the 10th of sep would be worth a look. Best is to measure under the cpu. The higher the voltage the bigger the difference @ 4.9ghz 1.52v bios under load is only 1.470v under th cpu. Llc5.


What does HWInfo say for your Vcore and your Vid?

And are you using Adaptive, manual or offset?


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What does HWInfo say for your Vcore and your Vid?
> 
> And are you using Adaptive, manual or offset?


Manual in bios, hwinfo I will have to check when I get home from work but was higher than in the bios.
Vid i did not keep track of.

I'll dig up the info I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Manual in bios, hwinfo I will have to check when I get home from work but was higher than in the bios.
> Vid i did not keep track of.
> 
> I'll dig up the info I posted earlier in this thread.


I'm interested because i'm wondering if the voltage you read on the multimeter is the VID or not.

In HWinfo for my board there is one Vcore reading and 4 VID readings, 1 for each core. At LLC5 my Vcore was significantly higher than my vid. Switching to LLC6 evened them out to within 0.005 of each other which gave me more headroom with a lot less heat.

I'm also using Adaptive voltage which made a difference to the difference between the 2.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Thanks for that!


No luck, still happening. I was stable on x46 so I upped it to x47 @ 1.25v and it's still doing it when under load, doesn't lose the signal just makes the monitor black and then it comes back. Doesn't show any problems elsewhere, so fairly odd.


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm interested because i'm wondering if the voltage you read on the multimeter is the VID or not.
> 
> In HWinfo for my board there is one Vcore reading and 4 VID readings, 1 for each core. At LLC5 my Vcore was significantly higher than my vid. Switching to LLC6 evened them out to within 0.005 of each other which gave me more headroom with a lot less heat.
> 
> I'm also using Adaptive voltage which made a difference to the difference between the 2.


I will have a dabble with adaptive tonight. Less heat sounds good. Will check the vid in hwinfo as well. Would lilke to know if my board has a bigger volt difference compared to the deluxe.


----------



## mattebad

So I gave up on the adaptive voltage and just used an offset. For some stupid reason my cpu hits a wall when trying to go past 4.6ghz. I can run 4.6ghz stable at around 1.34v, but for some reason can't get 4.7ghz to be stable, even at 1.44v. And I'm not going any higher than that for 24/7 use. Nothing more frustrating than having a bunch of headroom that you can't use


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Back already. I set my adaptive voltage to 1.43 and left my offset to auto but for some reason I'm only getting around 1.38v with an llc of level 4. Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?
> 
> Edit: Set my overclock to Asus' optimized profile at 4.4ghz and everything is fine, I have no idea what could be the cause of the tearing and flashing


Try llc 5. It tends to have less vdroop. I take it 1.38 is under load?


----------



## error-id10t

Need to ask a dumb question, do people believe the temps they're seeing as I have hard time believing them? I upped volts to 1.27v and am in Manual mode for now to ensure no funny business is exhibit by Adaptive.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Need to ask a dumb question, do people believe the temps they're seeing as I have hard time believing them? I upped volts to 1.27v and am in Manual mode for now to ensure no funny business is exhibit by Adaptive.


You could try multiple dif monitoring tools.

Also why would you not believe them. Your temps seem right for that voltage.

I cant believe your doing 1.28v for 4.7ghz. Thats amazing. Can I have your chip?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> So I gave up on the adaptive voltage and just used an offset. For some stupid reason my cpu hits a wall when trying to go past 4.6ghz. I can run 4.6ghz stable at around 1.34v, but for some reason can't get 4.7ghz to be stable, even at 1.44v. And I'm not going any higher than that for 24/7 use. Nothing more frustrating than having a bunch of headroom that you can't use


Something I've noticed with Skylake is that when you get into higher clocks, previously stable RAM becomes unstable, even if such RAM is at stock clocks.

What kind of crashes are you getting? If it's BSOD, then it's most likely your CPU, if it's your computer freezing, that could actually indicate unstable RAM. Perhaps you should up the voltage just a tad on your RAM.


----------



## deathmake317

I'm having the same issue at 4.5 ghz at 1.375v and I bsod with clock watchdog error. At 4.6ghz as soon as I start x264 the computer freezes and bsod instantly. At 1.375 at 1.4v it crashes after like 10 seconds @1.425v it crashes in a min and at 1.44v it crashes in like 10mins..... is there anything that can help with this? Or is 4.5ghz my top. I really don't want to mess with base clock and all power savers are disabled. Temps don't break 68c either


----------



## thomas27

Hi Guys I would like to share my oc results on 4,6
in bios the vcore is set to 1,250 for some reason the read in aida64 and cpu-z is 1,296
I would try to go forward with oc 4,7 - 4,8 but i am waiting to get my water cooler I little scare to go that far with my funny air cooler ...


----------



## Deders

@mattebad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Something I've noticed with Skylake is that when you get into higher clocks, previously stable RAM becomes unstable, even if such RAM is at stock clocks.
> 
> What kind of crashes are you getting? If it's BSOD, then it's most likely your CPU, if it's your computer freezing, that could actually indicate unstable RAM. Perhaps you should up the voltage just a tad on your RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> I'm having the same issue at 4.5 ghz at 1.375v and I bsod with clock watchdog error. At 4.6ghz as soon as I start x264 the computer freezes and bsod instantly. At 1.375 at 1.4v it crashes after like 10 seconds @1.425v it crashes in a min and at 1.44v it crashes in like 10mins..... is there anything that can help with this? Or is 4.5ghz my top. I really don't want to mess with base clock and all power savers are disabled. Temps don't break 68c either


Have you nudged your VCCIO up a bit?


----------



## Z0eff

@Darkwizzie - I forgot to mention that I replaced the Noctua D14 with an EKWB Supremacy EVO. Was some time ago so I didn't realize that too had changed since.


----------



## the_real_7

Goodmorning guys been playing with the new replacement cpu for a couple of days , it still lidded but running great temps . I was mistaken my crashes for vcore at 47 and kept raising it to i got to 1.45 and decided something wasn't right and started again with just the cpu at 47 and memory at 2133 . . . passed real bench all night at 1.41. Now I have memory 3200mhz and working with my io an sa voltage to my processor imc stables with the memory . . . Tweaking takes patience for sure but lesson is don't confuses unstable memory issue with more vcore on cpu









30 min run realbench cpu 47 vcore 1.42 sa 1.15 io 1.15
http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...ch 30min pass 47 3200mhz_zpsmsklmrfv.jpg.html


----------



## mandrix

I played with offset last night and was sort of surprised to see I needed a pretty big negative offset voltage...I started out with a small positive offset mmm maybe .01ish and got 1.52vcore running x264.








So I kept going negative until I could get close to my current vcore, and had to set LLC to 4. But in the end I abandoned it and restored my Adaptive 4.7 I had saved.

Also played with a lot of funky clock/multiplier combinations to see if I could edge up to 4.8 without a large increase in vcore but no luck. Regardless, this Asus board is very good at setting the RAM for all those funky combos. I just set all the DRAM stuff to Auto and let it reboot to see what DRAM speeds it would show for the normal XMP speeds, then select one and reboot into Windows with no problems. I like it.









Would like to get out my bench meter and check some points on back of board but I think my Supremecy backplate covers everything? Can't remember but I will have to take off the back of the removable motherboard tray to see. Need to look around and see what people have found for vcore read points on the motherboard.

TLR life is good.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Something I've noticed with Skylake is that when you get into higher clocks, previously stable RAM becomes unstable, even if such RAM is at stock clocks.
> 
> What kind of crashes are you getting? If it's BSOD, then it's most likely your CPU, if it's your computer freezing, that could actually indicate unstable RAM. Perhaps you should up the voltage just a tad on your RAM.


I can confirm this, especially when you're overclocking with XMP enabled from the start. That's a baaad idea. It made me think my chip wasn't capable of doing 4.4 on 1.4v meanwhile the RAM was at fault. Upping VCCSA and VCCIO did the trick, I'm now testing that same CPU at 4.5Ghz and 1.32v


----------



## llantant

I'm running 4.7/4.6 with 3200 ram on auto sa and vccio, that's with two sticks though.


----------



## BoredErica

Just overclock in the right order, and have everything stock at the start.

brb, facepalming at LLT members yelling about dead Haswell chips from nuking their chips due to user error


----------



## zinjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm interested because i'm wondering if the voltage you read on the multimeter is the VID or not.
> 
> In HWinfo for my board there is one Vcore reading and 4 VID readings, 1 for each core. At LLC5 my Vcore was significantly higher than my vid. Switching to LLC6 evened them out to within 0.005 of each other which gave me more headroom with a lot less heat.
> 
> I'm also using Adaptive voltage which made a difference to the difference between the 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm interested because i'm wondering if the voltage you read on the multimeter is the VID or not.
> 
> In HWinfo for my board there is one Vcore reading and 4 VID readings, 1 for each core. At LLC5 my Vcore was significantly higher than my vid. Switching to LLC6 evened them out to within 0.005 of each other which gave me more headroom with a lot less heat.
> 
> I'm also using Adaptive voltage which made a difference to the difference between the 2.


Had a look at the vid and it is still 0.1 out from what the voltage is under the cpu. Bios was set manual 1.470v llc5 under the cpu is 1.457v test is under load prime v28.7. hwmoniter and info are below.


Testing Adaptive. Not looking promising, At 4.8Ghz its not liking prime







Trying 4.7Ghz


----------



## deathmake317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @mattebad
> 
> Have you nudged your VCCIO up a bit?


if I do up the vccio and vccsa a about how much should I and what is saf3. I have no clue what they are or there values


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Something I've noticed with Skylake is that when you get into higher clocks, previously stable RAM becomes unstable, even if such RAM is at stock clocks.
> 
> What kind of crashes are you getting? If it's BSOD, then it's most likely your CPU, if it's your computer freezing, that could actually indicate unstable RAM. Perhaps you should up the voltage just a tad on your RAM.


Noticed the same thing here ,I think best way stabilize mEmory is with realbench it's finds unstable memory very quickly. I upped my vdimm a notch 1.36 cuase at 1.35 board sets memory vcore 1.34 and then I sesaw back and forth with SA and IO 0.50V at a time.
Do we still have to notch vcore like ivy and Sandy to stabilize the imc ?


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> if I do up the vccio and vccsa a about how much should I and what is saf3. I have no clue what they are or there values


Try to begin with SA 1.25 and IO 1.20.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I think best way stabilize mEmory is with realbench it's finds unstable memory very quickly.


Hello

The best and quickest is stressapptest.


----------



## ledba

Quick question, what 'windows power schemes' are u guys using?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinjos*
> 
> Had a look at the vid and it is still 0.1 out from what the voltage is under the cpu. Bios was set manual 1.470v llc5 under the cpu is 1.457v test is under load prime v28.7. hwmoniter and info are below.
> 
> 
> Testing Adaptive. Not looking promising, At 4.8Ghz its not liking prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying 4.7Ghz


Try notching up to LLC6 and see how that affects your Vcore and Vid. I'm using it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> if I do up the vccio and vccsa a about how much should I and what is saf3. I have no clue what they are or there values


VCCIO is like VTT used to be, it's for the memory controller and if you have a high core voltage and high memory voltage, if the VCCio is too low, there will be too much of a difference in voltage as the electricity goes from the core to the IMC to the memory. Raising it a little helps alleviate this. I had to raise the VCCIO from 1.12 (auto) to 1.1375 (set in bios) and now the bios reads 1.16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The best and quickest is stressapptest.


It's a good one but it was Prime that made me realise I needed to up the VCCIO. Realbench would pass 8 hours, as would Prime Small FTT, but blend would fail in less than an hour.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> So I ended up testing the points on the motherboard that were suggested and I got some really interesting values. First off in the picture that I provided I believe my cpu mounting bracket is blocking the two legs of the actual capacitors closer to the cpu. When I tested the suggested points I would get no reading on my digital multimeter. Which I thought was really strange so I did more research and found good close up pictures of both the front and back of the motherboard with no bracket. I think the two legs that were pointed out are actually from the mosfets? I could be completely wrong with what those are called. Anyways I ended up testing at these two points that I have circled.
> 
> 
> When I tested those two points I would get a constant 1.208v no matter what voltage I set in the bios for vcore. The only way I could get that voltage to fluctuate was to set everything to default settings and it would then give me a lower reading. I don't get why the voltage reading does not increase even though I am upping it in the bios? Are the two legs I have pointed out incorrect? I know the cpu has to be getting more voltage when I up it in the bios because it will start to run hotter.. so maybe I am reading it at the wrong point.
> 
> Thanks


yes you are right, those big legs are not the capacitors. I had thought they were kinda big, but i didnt see anything else that looked like capacitor legs. Guess they were just covered up by that big bracket.

If you are reading only 1.208, then either you are reading voltage from something other than the vcore (in the VRM area there is vcore, iGPU voltage, and vccsa+vccio) or your bios really is not setting the voltage properly. Normally those points you circled are the vcore, but I suppose it is possible that your board has the circuit traces set up kinda weird and they are something else. Did you try using manual voltage or just offset or adaptive? Id try manual and set it to 1.4v and leave all other voltages at default, and CPU speeds at default. Also turn off SpeedStep and disable all C-States. Then poke around and find the area that is closest to a 1.4v reading. Once you find that you will know where to read the CPU voltage and you can then change things how you want to determine which software program is the most accurate for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm interested because i'm wondering if the voltage you read on the multimeter is the VID or not.
> 
> In HWinfo for my board there is one Vcore reading and 4 VID readings, 1 for each core. At LLC5 my Vcore was significantly higher than my vid. Switching to LLC6 evened them out to within 0.005 of each other which gave me more headroom with a lot less heat.
> 
> I'm also using Adaptive voltage which made a difference to the difference between the 2.


You never ever read VID with a dmm, since VID is only what the processor itself is requesting for a certain performance level. It is not a real voltage and you cannot set VID, it comes from physical parts in the CPU. You only set vcore, and what gets fed into the processor is vcore. When you mess with voltages yourself then the processor no longer gets its VID.
EDIT: However, some programs dont label stuff right and they label VID in areas where they should really call it vcore. It causes a lot of confusion.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You never ever read VID with a dmm, since VID is only what the processor itself is requesting for a certain performance level. It is not a real voltage and you cannot set VID, it comes from physical parts in the CPU. You only set vcore, and what gets fed into the processor is vcore. When you mess with voltages yourself then the processor no longer gets its VID.
> EDIT: However, some programs dont label stuff right and they label VID in areas where they should really call it vcore. It causes a lot of confusion.


So what do you think this reading is, considering Vcore has 1 reading, and Vid has a separate voltage reading for each core? And in my case making the Vid higher with LLC has meant I can reduce the Vcore and heat.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> So what do you think this reading is, considering Vcore has 1 reading, and Vid has a separate voltage reading for each core? And in my case making the Vid higher with LLC has meant I can reduce the Vcore and heat.


Doesn't make any sense to me at all, LLC 6 overshoots vcore for me quite abit on load (measured with multimeter), it could be something as simple as different ambient temps.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to me at all, LLC 6 overshoots vcore for me quite abit on load (measured with multimeter), it could be something as simple as different ambient temps.


This is how I see it. With LLC5 VID was about 1.35, and Vcore was about 1.44. Vid wasn't getting enough voltage so raising LLC to 6 meant I could set 1.4 in the bios which gave me VID 1.404 and Vcore 1.408. The extra Vcore voltage was causing the extra heat, and the original Vid was too low.


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Something I've noticed with Skylake is that when you get into higher clocks, previously stable RAM becomes unstable, even if such RAM is at stock clocks.
> 
> What kind of crashes are you getting? If it's BSOD, then it's most likely your CPU, if it's your computer freezing, that could actually indicate unstable RAM. Perhaps you should up the voltage just a tad on your RAM.


I've kept my RAM at stock clocks, and for some reason at a higher cpu clock it doesn't restart with my RAM overclock. And by this I mean it boots and runs with the RAM and CPU overclock, but when I try to restart it, it won't post. I'll have to play around with it some more today. It does this even if I just up the RAM voltage to something like 1.25 or 1.3v. It doesn't like that for some reason

Edit: I'll play around a bit with vccio and sa later to see if that helps


----------



## smonkie

I've been trying adaptative voltage and it's great. I have reduced the amount of load voltage a tiny bit (from 1.376-1.382 to 1.360-1.376) and also enjoying the voltage/temps in idle. 2 hours of Prime, everything stable so far (4700Mhz):


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I've been trying adaptative voltage and it's great. I have reduced the amount of load voltage a tiny bit (from 1.376-1.382 to 1.360-1.376) and also enjoying the voltage/temps in idle. 2 hours Prime so far, everything stable so far (4700Mhz):


nice dude









What LLC you at and voltage in bios? and ram speed.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> nice dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LLC you at and voltage in bios? and ram speed.


I didn't touch LLC setting, so I guess it's in auto. RAM is at 2133.


----------



## deathmake317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Try notching up to LLC6 and see how that affects your Vcore and Vid. I'm using it.
> VCCIO is like VTT used to be, it's for the memory controller and if you have a high core voltage and high memory voltage, if the VCCio is too low, there will be too much of a difference in voltage as the electricity goes from the core to the IMC to the memory. Raising it a little helps alleviate this. I had to raise the VCCIO from 1.12 (auto) to 1.1375 (set in bios) and now the bios reads 1.16
> It's a good one but it was Prime that made me realise I needed to up the VCCIO. Realbench would pass 8 hours, as would Prime Small FTT, but blend would fail in less than an hour.


tried increasing vccio from auto .952v to .970 and still the exact same crash at 4.6ghz at 1.425v so have I hit my max overclock wall without going over 1.425v?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> tried increasing vccio from auto .952v to .970 and still the exact same crash at 4.6ghz at 1.425v so have I hit my max overclock wall without going over 1.425v?


You can raise vccio to around 1.1v perfectly fine. The datasheet does not list a max voltage for this or vccsa (page 119 and 120), but people have played with them on Haswell for quite some time in the 1.1v and a bit higher ranges and no one has complained of a dead processor from it so far. Skylake should be fine too.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmake317*
> 
> tried increasing vccio from auto .952v to .970 and still the exact same crash at 4.6ghz at 1.425v so have I hit my max overclock wall without going over 1.425v?


0.970 still seems very low for VCCIO


----------



## llantant

Any recommendations on max vccio and sa voltage? I read in the asus over locking guide 1.25v is fine.

Currently on 1.2 set in bios trying to get 3466mhz stable.


----------



## mandrix

What does HWINFO call VCCIO on Asus boards? I'm assuming the VTT shown is for the RAM? If not then school me.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What does HWINFO call VCCIO on Asus boards? I'm assuming the VTT shown is for the RAM? If not then school me.


VTT is what it used to be called on older boards. I think it is IMC you are looking for, that's the one that changes for me when I adjust VCCIO.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> VTT is what it used to be called on older boards. I think it is IMC you are looking for, that's the one that changes for me when I adjust VCCIO.


Ah, OK. thanks!


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Any recommendations on max vccio and sa voltage? I read in the asus over locking guide 1.25v is fine.
> 
> Currently on 1.2 set in bios trying to get 3466mhz stable.


Intel does not yet list a max voltage or a min, just typical. There is a note for vccio that says when connecting to a lower speed PCH that it can be undervolted to .85v and the top grade PCH like we have in our good boards use .95v as typical. But ya, no max is listed. Still, that doesnt mean unlimited. I personally dont push past around 1.15v or so, and I dont know many that go over 1.2v unless they are doing LN2 runs or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What does HWINFO call VCCIO on Asus boards? I'm assuming the VTT shown is for the RAM? If not then school me.


Probably the IMC because vccio is the memory controller and external cache voltage so integrated memory controller would make sense for a label.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Intel does not yet list a max voltage or a min, just typical. There is a note for vccio that says when connecting to a lower speed PCH that it can be undervolted to .85v and the top grade PCH like we have in our good boards use .95v as typical. But ya, no max is listed. Still, that doesnt mean unlimited. I personally dont push past around 1.15v or so, and I dont know many that go over 1.2v unless they are doing LN2 runs or something.
> Probably the IMC because vccio is the memory controller and external cache voltage so integrated memory controller would make sense for a label.


Yeah. I'm an advocate for not over overvolting. Hate pumping way more than what I need.
On the plus I've knocked dram voltage up to 1.375v and vccio and sa down to 1.15 so far and it's passed an hour of stressapp test.









I'll keep working it down if poss.


----------



## mattebad

Ok guys, bigger plot twist in my developing story of overclocking. After resetting my bios back to optimized default, my 6600k is running realbench as I type this at 4.4ghz on stock voltage, by that I mean it's only at 1.265v with about a .010v variance. Maybe I did something wrong before but how could it not be stable at higher than 4.6 when the voltages are so low already. Will update if stress test fails

Edit: Plot development, my cpu is stable at 4.7ghz at 1.42v. I don't know how, but it is


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Also, my screen keeps flashing and tearing and I have no idea why. igpu clock is still at stock and its voltages are set to auto. I don't have a gpu yet as I'm waiting for my 980ti to come in the mail. Could that be the cause of the screen tearing and flashing?
> 
> Edit: Set my overclock to Asus' optimized profile at 4.4ghz and everything is fine, I have no idea what could be the cause of the tearing and flashing


Have you found a fix for this yet beyond getting a dGPU or lowering OC? I removed XMP and it appeared to fix it (like you dropped OC it helped you).

Monitoring HWInfo while I run something simple as Cine15 OpenGL shows a limiter is kicking in but I cannot find a fix for it. The odd thing is, I start XTU, drop the multiplier or do something else and the limiter is gone.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/930#post_24437522


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Have you found a fix for this yet beyond getting a dGPU or lowering OC? I removed XMP and it appeared to fix it (like you dropped OC it helped you).
> 
> Monitoring HWInfo while I run something simple as Cine15 OpenGL shows a limiter is kicking in but I cannot find a fix for it. The odd thing is, I start XTU, drop the multiplier or do something else and the limiter is gone.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/930#post_24437522


After I updated my igpu it was okay for a bit but then it came back. It's been fine ever since I set my VCCIO to like 1.1 and SA to 1.05. I think I just had them both too high


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> yes you are right, those big legs are not the capacitors. I had thought they were kinda big, but i didnt see anything else that looked like capacitor legs. Guess they were just covered up by that big bracket.
> 
> If you are reading only 1.208, then either you are reading voltage from something other than the vcore (in the VRM area there is vcore, iGPU voltage, and vccsa+vccio) or your bios really is not setting the voltage properly. Normally those points you circled are the vcore, but I suppose it is possible that your board has the circuit traces set up kinda weird and they are something else. Did you try using manual voltage or just offset or adaptive? Id try manual and set it to 1.4v and leave all other voltages at default, and CPU speeds at default. Also turn off SpeedStep and disable all C-States. Then poke around and find the area that is closest to a 1.4v reading. Once you find that you will know where to read the CPU voltage and you can then change things how you want to determine which software program is the most accurate for you.
> You never ever read VID with a dmm, since VID is only what the processor itself is requesting for a certain performance level. It is not a real voltage and you cannot set VID, it comes from physical parts in the CPU. You only set vcore, and what gets fed into the processor is vcore. When you mess with voltages yourself then the processor no longer gets its VID.
> EDIT: However, some programs dont label stuff right and they label VID in areas where they should really call it vcore. It causes a lot of confusion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> So I ended up testing the points on the motherboard that were suggested and I got some really interesting values. First off in the picture that I provided I believe my cpu mounting bracket is blocking the two legs of the actual capacitors closer to the cpu. When I tested the suggested points I would get no reading on my digital multimeter. Which I thought was really strange so I did more research and found good close up pictures of both the front and back of the motherboard with no bracket. I think the two legs that were pointed out are actually from the mosfets? I could be completely wrong with what those are called. Anyways I ended up testing at these two points that I have circled.
> 
> 
> When I tested those two points I would get a constant 1.208v no matter what voltage I set in the bios for vcore. The only way I could get that voltage to fluctuate was to set everything to default settings and it would then give me a lower reading. I don't get why the voltage reading does not increase even though I am upping it in the bios? Are the two legs I have pointed out incorrect? I know the cpu has to be getting more voltage when I up it in the bios because it will start to run hotter.. so maybe I am reading it at the wrong point.
> 
> Thanks


Those two points should be VCore, but just test all of the capacitors in the row. That is the Z170 FTW, right? Are you applying load and measuring after measuring at idle?

The big legs are inductors, you shouldn't measure there. Measure at each point of the capacitor which are the much smaller legs that are closer together. From thermal images i took it is the vertical row which has the VCore phases, but it might be that some of the capacitors that are vertical might be for the iGPU output or VCCSA (VCCSA is a slight bump to stock VCCSA voltage). I was able to OC fine on that board and I did manual readings to make sure I was getting votlage, but that was on an earlier BIOS, so maybe it's messed up. Make sure you use vdroop control. If the manufacturer went and messed with the AC/DC LLC settings internal to the CPU I have seen odd things happen. You can try manually setting a very low value like 0-250, otherwise higher values just engaged SVID from what I was seeing on a few boards which have no external LLC and only internal.


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> yes you are right, those big legs are not the capacitors. I had thought they were kinda big, but i didnt see anything else that looked like capacitor legs. Guess they were just covered up by that big bracket.
> 
> If you are reading only 1.208, then either you are reading voltage from something other than the vcore (in the VRM area there is vcore, iGPU voltage, and vccsa+vccio) or your bios really is not setting the voltage properly. Normally those points you circled are the vcore, but I suppose it is possible that your board has the circuit traces set up kinda weird and they are something else. Did you try using manual voltage or just offset or adaptive? Id try manual and set it to 1.4v and leave all other voltages at default, and CPU speeds at default. Also turn off SpeedStep and disable all C-States. Then poke around and find the area that is closest to a 1.4v reading. Once you find that you will know where to read the CPU voltage and you can then change things how you want to determine which software program is the most accurate for you..


Thanks for the reply. I ended up checking directly under the socket and I found a voltage that has to be the vcore. In my bios I have it set manually at 1.295v. The EVGA E-LEET program was reading 1.3066v at idle and 1.344v under full load. I found a spot under the socket that read 1.317v at idle and 1.348v under full load. So I'm assuming that's it. It's nice to know now that the E-LEET program is close to accurate but still frustrating that my board raises voltage like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Those two points should be VCore, but just test all of the capacitors in the row. That is the Z170 FTW, right? Are you applying load and measuring after measuring at idle?
> 
> The big legs are inductors, you shouldn't measure there. Measure at each point of the capacitor which are the much smaller legs that are closer together. From thermal images i took it is the vertical row which has the VCore phases, but it might be that some of the capacitors that are vertical might be for the iGPU output or VCCSA (VCCSA is a slight bump to stock VCCSA voltage). I was able to OC fine on that board and I did manual readings to make sure I was getting votlage, but that was on an earlier BIOS, so maybe it's messed up. Make sure you use vdroop control. If the manufacturer went and messed with the AC/DC LLC settings internal to the CPU I have seen odd things happen. You can try manually setting a very low value like 0-250, otherwise higher values just engaged SVID from what I was seeing on a few boards which have no external LLC and only internal.


Thanks for all the info! Unfortunately my CPU mounting bracket on the backside covers the legs of all of those capacitors up. I was able to take a small notch out of the plastic and measure one of the capacitors but that was where I was getting the constant 1.208v no matter what I set in the bios. I ended up finding the vcore directly under the socket. I haven't actually had any problems overclocking with board it has actually been great. I am stable at 4.8 ghz with a vcore of 1.295v in the bios. The thing that I was curious about and somewhat bothered me is my voltage always rises under load. It will go from 1.308v at idle and up to 1.344v under load. Under the socket I was getting 1.317v at idle and 1.348v at load and if I changed the vcore value in the bios the value would change on the multi-meter where I was testing. So I'm guessing the one capacitor that I decided to uncover just wasn't for vcore? In the bios the only options I have for vdroop is enabled, disabled, and auto. I don't have anyway of setting a value for vdroop or LLC. What value are you talking about manually setting when you mention a low value of 0-250? Thanks for all the help


----------



## mattebad

Ok, here we go. Can anyone tell me why my igpu is deciding to try and run at a clock speed of almost 3.5ghz. Yes you heard that correct and no it isn't a sensor fault, it is literally trying to run at that speed during games or cinebench which might lead me to believe why I was getting tearing and flashing before. The only settings I've changed in my Bios are my multiplier, voltage offset to +.150, current capacity 140%, LLC level 3, max gpu ratio 23 (1150mhz), RAM 2500mhz, DRAM Voltage 1.25, SA 1.05, VCCIO 1.1, vrm spread spectrum disabled, and power phase timing to optimized.
I literally have no idea what could cause this when its set to run at 1150mhz in the bios but runs at 3.5ghz in the os and benchmarks. How is this even possible?

Edit: So appearantly my igpu has decided to upgrade itself to a Broadwell Gpu....It also thinks I'm using DDR3...And thinks it has double the shaders....So yeah....

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/09/23/86v.png

I don't even know...

Anybody from Intel wanna chime in on this?


----------



## fewness

So where can I find this Fclk thing in a Gigabyte BIOS?


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> So where can I find this Fclk thing in a Gigabyte BIOS?


>M.I.T.
>Advanced frequency settings
>CPU Core settings


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> After I updated my igpu it was okay for a bit but then it came back. It's been fine ever since I set my VCCIO to like 1.1 and SA to 1.05. I think I just had them both too high


Champion.

My XMP raised them to something like 1.15 and 1.16 respectively. I just then dropped both to 1.1v and ran the usual checks and guess what.. no problems! OpenGL test in Cine15 isn't triggering performance limiter alert anymore and I'm not seeing flickering / black-screen problems.

Still odd though as they go as high as 1.14v under load with Prime. Maybe it just wanted manual values.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Champion.
> 
> My XMP raised them to something like 1.15 and 1.16 respectively. I just then dropped both to 1.1v and ran the usual checks and guess what.. no problems! OpenGL test in Cine15 isn't triggering performance limiter alert anymore and I'm not seeing flickering / black-screen problems.
> 
> Still odd though as they go as high as 1.14v under load with Prime. Maybe it just wanted manual values.


It really depends, my motherboard and/or chip loves a higher VCCIO and SA. It simply won't do my 2666mhz XMP at any lower than 1.15 and 1.25


----------



## JustinSane

Anyone start getting BSOD with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL with the Windows update the other night? I'm not sure if it's the Windows update that started causing this or the fact that I used Samsung Magician last night to optimize my SSD.

Was running my OC fine for the past 2-3 weeks and now I'm having problems. If anyone wouldn't mind taking a look at my settings to make sure it's all good I'd appreciate it.

6700k @ 4.6 - 1.36v
2x8 gskill
Asus z170 Maximus Ranger VIII


Crashed twice in the past 4 hours now. One says ntoskrnl.exe+158ba9, the other says hal.dll+15217. Only thing that has changed is the Samsung Magician optimization I did (Maximum Performance) and the Windows Update.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktmderf*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I ended up checking directly under the socket and I found a voltage that has to be the vcore. In my bios I have it set manually at 1.295v. The EVGA E-LEET program was reading 1.3066v at idle and 1.344v under full load. I found a spot under the socket that read 1.317v at idle and 1.348v under full load. So I'm assuming that's it. It's nice to know now that the E-LEET program is close to accurate but still frustrating that my board raises voltage like this.
> Thanks for all the info! Unfortunately my CPU mounting bracket on the backside covers the legs of all of those capacitors up. I was able to take a small notch out of the plastic and measure one of the capacitors but that was where I was getting the constant 1.208v no matter what I set in the bios. I ended up finding the vcore directly under the socket. I haven't actually had any problems overclocking with board it has actually been great. I am stable at 4.8 ghz with a vcore of 1.295v in the bios. The thing that I was curious about and somewhat bothered me is my voltage always rises under load. It will go from 1.308v at idle and up to 1.344v under load. Under the socket I was getting 1.317v at idle and 1.348v at load and if I changed the vcore value in the bios the value would change on the multi-meter where I was testing. So I'm guessing the one capacitor that I decided to uncover just wasn't for vcore? In the bios the only options I have for vdroop is enabled, disabled, and auto. I don't have anyway of setting a value for vdroop or LLC. What value are you talking about manually setting when you mention a low value of 0-250? Thanks for all the help


Hey, yea that is their LLC. EVGA only has one level, but it is pretty good. During idle conditions, even if your frequency is high, lower VCore wont really hurt much, so I would just aim for the VCOre you get under load, and forget what the idle is. It's better than having no LLC. The other thing i was talking about are separate LLC values which control mechanisms internal to the CPU which help control the input to the CPU (not really sure how it is done but I would guess it alters the vsense for the feedback loop or communicates with the PWM digitally), I wouldn't mess with them and not all boards have these values to mess with anyways (not that you would want to mess with them) but if your board doesn't have LLC listed then it is worth a look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> So where can I find this Fclk thing in a Gigabyte BIOS?


\
The other guy answered you correctly, its under the advanced core features. All boards I have tested have FLCK, and for the most part they have it on a Turbo, you can see it go up and down in HWinfo to 1ghz (it has been for a while, I noticed it a few days before that article came out).


----------



## deathroll

Could anyone explain why core voltage decreases when under load? I was using manual voltage set 1.38V on BIOS and LLC on auto. VID reading on CPU-Z and HWinfo was 1.41V while idling, but it decreases 1.30V range under load. Could the readings can be wrong?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Could anyone explain why core voltage decreases when under load? I was using manual voltage set 1.38V on BIOS and LLC on auto. VID reading on CPU-Z and HWinfo was 1.41V while idling, but it decreases 1.30V range under load. Could the readings can be wrong?


Thats called Vdroop. Load causes voltages to drop.

Adjust LLC manually to avoid it.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Thats called Vdroop. Load causes voltages to drop.
> 
> Adjust LLC manually to avoid it.


Allright. I was not sure whether it is Vdroop or not?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Could anyone explain why core voltage decreases when under load?


I explained it a few pages or so back.


----------



## Xcel

Hey guys!

I just got myself a 6700k and started overclocking. I thought Skylake wouldn't OC that well but mine seems to be doing pretty well. I'm not used to so many different voltage readings, I upgraded from a Q9550. Do these voltage readings look ok in the screenshot?

I'm currently testing 101x47 @1.264vcore.

6700K
Asus Gene VIII
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8Gb 2400Mhz
Silver Arrow ITX

http://imgur.com/30P8N1Z


----------



## mattebad

So I'll repost this since nobody saw it

Can anyone tell me why my igpu is deciding to try and run at a clock speed of almost 3.5ghz. Yes you heard that correct and no it isn't a sensor fault, it is literally trying to run at that speed during games or cinebench which might lead me to believe why I was getting tearing and flashing before. The only settings I've changed in my Bios are my multiplier, voltage offset to +.150, current capacity 140%, LLC level 3, max gpu ratio 23 (1150mhz), RAM 2500mhz, DRAM Voltage 1.25, SA 1.05, VCCIO 1.1, vrm spread spectrum disabled, and power phase timing to optimized.
I literally have no idea what could cause this when its set to run at 1150mhz in the bios but runs at 3.5ghz in the os and benchmarks. How is this even possible?

Edit: So appearantly my igpu has decided to upgrade itself to a Broadwell Gpu....It also thinks I'm using DDR3...And thinks it has double the shaders....So yeah....

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/09/23/86v.png

I don't even know...

Anybody wanna chime in on this?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> So I'll repost this since nobody saw it
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my igpu is deciding to try and run at a clock speed of almost 3.5ghz. Yes you heard that correct and no it isn't a sensor fault, it is literally trying to run at that speed during games or cinebench which might lead me to believe why I was getting tearing and flashing before. The only settings I've changed in my Bios are my multiplier, voltage offset to +.150, current capacity 140%, LLC level 3, max gpu ratio 23 (1150mhz), RAM 2500mhz, DRAM Voltage 1.25, SA 1.05, VCCIO 1.1, vrm spread spectrum disabled, and power phase timing to optimized.
> I literally have no idea what could cause this when its set to run at 1150mhz in the bios but runs at 3.5ghz in the os and benchmarks. How is this even possible?
> 
> Edit: So appearantly my igpu has decided to upgrade itself to a Broadwell Gpu....It also thinks I'm using DDR3...And thinks it has double the shaders....So yeah....
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/09/23/86v.png
> 
> I don't even know...
> 
> Anybody wanna chime in on this?


I have no idea, but if I had to guess Id say your software is defective in the reading of your CPU. Just cause software says one thing does not make it true at all. Either that or your system is buggy and sending bad data to the software


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I have no idea, but if I had to guess Id say your software is defective in the reading of your CPU. Just cause software says one thing does not make it true at all. Either that or your system is buggy and sending bad data to the software


So then why on earth is it trying to run at 3.5ghz clock speed. It either crashes immediately, freezes up, or artefacts in benchmarks. I have it set to 1150 max in the bios and yet it somehow manages to ignore that


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Ok, here we go. Can anyone tell me why my igpu is deciding to try and run at a clock speed of almost 3.5ghz. Yes you heard that correct and no it isn't a sensor fault, it is literally trying to run at that speed during games or cinebench which might lead me to believe why I was getting tearing and flashing before. The only settings I've changed in my Bios are my multiplier, voltage offset to +.150, current capacity 140%, LLC level 3, max gpu ratio 23 (1150mhz), RAM 2500mhz, DRAM Voltage 1.25, SA 1.05, VCCIO 1.1, vrm spread spectrum disabled, and power phase timing to optimized.
> I literally have no idea what could cause this when its set to run at 1150mhz in the bios but runs at 3.5ghz in the os and benchmarks. How is this even possible?
> 
> Edit: So appearantly my igpu has decided to upgrade itself to a Broadwell Gpu....It also thinks I'm using DDR3...And thinks it has double the shaders....So yeah....
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/09/23/86v.png
> 
> I don't even know...
> 
> Anybody from Intel wanna chime in on this?


GPUz probably doesn't have our chip in its database so it won't be accurate, is there an updated version?


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> GPUz probably doesn't have our chip in its database so it won't be accurate, is there an updated version?


Nope this is the most up to date version. A quick google search will show that it shows up fine for techpowerup's review of it http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/skylake-intel-core-i7-6700k-core-i5-6600k,4252.html


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Nope this is the most up to date version. A quick google search will show that it shows up fine for techpowerup's review of it http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/skylake-intel-core-i7-6700k-core-i5-6600k,4252.html


What does CPUz say under the gpu tab?


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What does CPUz say under the gpu tab?


Intel HD Graphics 530, but it doesn't show any stats for it. Only gpuz will show stats


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Allright. I was not sure whether it is Vdroop or not?


It is, precisely Vdroop is the drop in voltage when under load conditions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Intel HD Graphics 530, but it doesn't show any stats for it. Only gpuz will show stats


It keeps happening if you clear your bios settings?


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> It keeps happening if you clear your bios settings?


Yup, already reset my bios to default, and then reset cmos. I don't think its bios related.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> So then why on earth is it trying to run at 3.5ghz clock speed. It either crashes immediately, freezes up, or artefacts in benchmarks. I have it set to 1150 max in the bios and yet it somehow manages to ignore that


That's what I mean, it probably is software not reading right. The iGPU cannot possibly be trying to run at 3.5GHz or you would not be able to even POST.


----------



## ktmderf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey, yea that is their LLC. EVGA only has one level, but it is pretty good. During idle conditions, even if your frequency is high, lower VCore wont really hurt much, so I would just aim for the VCOre you get under load, and forget what the idle is. It's better than having no LLC. The other thing i was talking about are separate LLC values which control mechanisms internal to the CPU which help control the input to the CPU (not really sure how it is done but I would guess it alters the vsense for the feedback loop or communicates with the PWM digitally), I wouldn't mess with them and not all boards have these values to mess with anyways (not that you would want to mess with them) but if your board doesn't have LLC listed then it is worth a look.
> .


Thanks for all the info.It has really helped me out a lot. That's interesting about the LLC on the board but you are right it's better than not having it at all. Do you think I am better off setting the vdroop to off rather than auto? I did my oc with it set to auto and it passed the stress tests I put it through. According to EVGA the auto setting is allowing the software to determine when vdroop is needed. If I do use the off setting my voltages stay the same as the auto. 1.308v at idle and 1.344v under load. Thanks again.


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> That's what I mean, it probably is software not reading right. The iGPU cannot possibly be trying to run at 3.5GHz or you would not be able to even POST.


Let me clarify that. It only runs at 3.5ghz when I try to run a benchmark or game, at all other times it's fine, only when under load it does that. And I know it does that because I will get freezing and major artefacting


----------



## error-id10t

Username: error-id10t
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4300
Vcore in UEFI: 1.27v (Adaptive)
Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
Cooling Solution: Custom water
Stability Test: x264 5 hours (40 loops)

Batch Number: L526B223
Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: LLC5
Misc Comments: 3000% HCI memory run


Spoiler: Evidence





x264-log_test.rtf 3k .rtf file


Memory run:


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Let me clarify that. It only runs at 3.5ghz when I try to run a benchmark or game, at all other times it's fine, only when under load it does that. And I know it does that because I will get freezing and major artefacting


I've read about downclocking problems underload for the core instead of IGPU under load, and those cases were caused by the mobo settings, power settings having too low of a default, it's possible that's what's happening here, but for the IGPU.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> So I'll repost this since nobody saw it
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my igpu is deciding to try and run at a clock speed of almost 3.5ghz. Yes you heard that correct and no it isn't a sensor fault, it is literally trying to run at that speed during games or cinebench which might lead me to believe why I was getting tearing and flashing before. The only settings I've changed in my Bios are my multiplier, voltage offset to +.150, current capacity 140%, LLC level 3, max gpu ratio 23 (1150mhz), RAM 2500mhz, DRAM Voltage 1.25, SA 1.05, VCCIO 1.1, vrm spread spectrum disabled, and power phase timing to optimized.
> I literally have no idea what could cause this when its set to run at 1150mhz in the bios but runs at 3.5ghz in the os and benchmarks. How is this even possible?
> 
> Edit: So appearantly my igpu has decided to upgrade itself to a Broadwell Gpu....It also thinks I'm using DDR3...And thinks it has double the shaders....So yeah....
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/09/23/86v.png
> 
> I don't even know...
> 
> Anybody wanna chime in on this?


Ignore GPU-Z, as you can see mine is showing exact same thing except our memory MHz are different (mine is auto and on left hand side).


At this stage, I'd go back into BIOS and reset to defaults and see if you can remove the problem.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcel*
> 
> I'm currently testing 101x47 @1.264v


what is this witchcraft? Such low voltages for 4700? Is this a new magic batch?
Also 1.1v for 3200 ram?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> Yup, already reset my bios to default, and then reset cmos. I don't think its bios related.


Can you try hwinfo or aida64 or something else to try and read GPU clock?
Isn't GPUz just showing the 350MHz clock? That is 0.35ghz


----------



## mattebad

Ok so after doing more research into it, their is no problem using it on Asus' optimized bios, but when applying my overclock something messes with it that causes it to artefact.

Here are pictures of all the bios settings that are being changed from Asus' optimized to my overclock. Can someone help me figure out which setting would cause my igpu to artefact?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h6e74b91hs5b17q/2015-09-23%2020.36.54.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rsclzeqneu8yswh/2015-09-23%2020.37.10.jpg?dl=0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours (40 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: 600% HCI memory run also, I'll add this one later on (WIP now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 3k .rtf file


Are you sure that's Vcore and not actually the VID? Otherwise, that's an insanely low voltage to be stable at


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> >M.I.T.
> >Advanced frequency settings
> >CPU Core settings





Sorry I feel kind of stupid to ask again, but, which one is Fclk?

Since I can't find it, I bumped up bus clock to 125, now the system agent is 1000, so the ratio must still be 8...


----------



## deathroll

My chip only reduces voltage to 1.215V when idle despite C-States is enabled (not auto). I'm using adaptive mode. Mobo is Maximus VIII Hero. Any ideas?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> My chip only reduces voltage to 1.215V when idle despite C-States is enabled (not auto). I'm using adaptive mode. Mobo is Maximus VIII Hero. Any ideas?


Is SVID enabled or disabled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I feel kind of stupid to ask again, but, which one is Fclk?


I don't see it in there lol.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours (40 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: 600% HCI memory run also, I'll add this one later on (WIP now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 3k .rtf file


Your running your Corsair Ram at 1.1v at 3200? It need 1.35 doesnt it?

Awesome Core voltage!!

Your 0.1V lower then me!!!


----------



## incog

Definitely a nice chip that guy has.

As for FLCK, if it's not in CPU frequencies then it should still be somewhere in M.I.T.

The motherboard manual might be worth checking.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> Definitely a nice chip that guy has.
> 
> As for FLCK, if it's not in CPU frequencies then it should still be somewhere in M.I.T.
> 
> The motherboard manual might be worth checking.


Probably won't be in the manual, because the manual was written for an early version of the bios, and fclk tuning wasn't officially a thing until recently. That's the way it is in on my board for sure.

I'll chart soon.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours (40 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: 600% HCI memory run also, I'll add this one later on (WIP now)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 3k .rtf file


very nice temp... idle temp @ 13Cdeg.....







can i see your custom water cooling.... or just very cold ambient...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> what is this witchcraft? Such low voltages for 4700? Is this a new magic batch?
> Also 1.1v for 3200 ram?


Added the batch afterwards. Maybe I read the form wrong but I thought that section was for SA/IO. XMP is of course 1.35v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> Are you sure that's Vcore and not actually the VID? Otherwise, that's an insanely low voltage to be stable at


The screenshot includes VID and Vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Your running your Corsair Ram at 1.1v at 3200? It need 1.35 doesnt it?


Yeap, 1.35v but as above thought we were pointing out SA/IO there. May need to fix that up if I got it wrong.

Also updated post with HCI run for 3000%, left it running while I went to work. I had Firefox open etc so RAM left was only 300M but I have no evidence of that as stupidly I didn't take Task Manager screenshot with it, either way it's stable.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Added the batch afterwards. Maybe I read the form wrong but I thought that section was for SA/IO. XMP is of course 1.35v.
> The screenshot includes VID and Vcore.
> Yeap, 1.35v but as above thought we were pointing out SA/IO there. May need to fix that up if I got it wrong.
> 
> Also updated post with HCI run for 3000%, left it running while I went to work. I had Firefox open etc so RAM left was only 300M but I have no evidence of that as stupidly I didn't take Task Manager screenshot with it, either way it's stable.


Ah right, that makes more sense!!

Great vcore though dude









Push higher than 4.7!!!!


----------



## d3stroyah

hi, i'm trying to OC my 6600k but i reached the point where 4300 il stable with 1.32V (from bios, 1.28 from Hwinfo) but getting to 4400 needs 1.38V which seems kinda strange since all of you got to 4.5 without that much effort. Temps are oc, max 60°C but...why voltages in windows are not as defined in bios? Who should i believe? Bios or HwInfo? How come i have to push that hard even to get 4.4? is there something i might be doing wrong?

thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ah right, that makes more sense!!
> 
> Great vcore though dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push higher than 4.7!!!!


Thanks, nothing to do with me of course, thank you Intel.. I won't push this one until I get bored of it later

http://valid.x86.fr/2t3a1a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3stroyah*
> 
> hi, i'm trying to OC my 6600k but i reached the point where 4300 il stable with 1.32V (from bios, 1.28 from Hwinfo) but getting to 4400 needs 1.38V which seems kinda strange since all of you got to 4.5 without that much effort. Temps are oc, max 60°C but...why voltages in windows are not as defined in bios? Who should i believe? Bios or HwInfo? How come i have to push that hard even to get 4.4? is there something i might be doing wrong?
> 
> thanks!


Go to your profile and create sig so people know what you have. Likely haven't changed LLC so volts match what you set at BIOS. Let us know what you've tried and I'm sure people can help out.


----------



## d3stroyah

updated my sign with config. I never heard about the LLC but i'm reading a guide and it seems it's definately my problem! So technically i'm feeding my cpu with 1.28 @ 4300 on load. Thats why it won't go up....I'm gonna try again setting it higher (PS im reading this http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/ ).


----------



## Guzmanus

I got a new voltage setting on my BIOS (ASrock Z170 Extreme4) after an update. It says "Internal PLL voltage" and it explains that it should be below Vcore and between 1.02-1.125 aprox, being 0.9 by default.

However, any other setting than Auto leaves my computer unbootable. Anyone got some info about this setting?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I got a new voltage setting on my BIOS (ASrock Z170 Extreme4) after an update. It says "Internal PLL voltage" and it explains that it should be below Vcore and between 1.02-1.125 aprox, being 0.9 by default.
> 
> However, any other setting than Auto leaves my computer unbootable. Anyone got some info about this setting?


I have had that setting from the beginning in my Extreme7. The feature may not be functioning right in your board since it is new. You dont really need to mess with it unless you are changing the base clock more than a few points. Raising it's voltage can help keep your bclk stable especially when doing extreme overclocking on it.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.296v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours (40 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: 3000% HCI memory run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 3k .rtf file
> 
> 
> Memory run:


Hey buddy. How can you achieve 0.80V core voltage when idling. We are using same boards, I tried everything but it stay 1.215V minimum. May I have a look your UEFI settings?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey buddy. How can you achieve 0.80V core voltage when idling. We are using same boards, I tried everything but it stay 1.215V minimum. May I have a look your UEFI settings?


Set c states to enabled.

Make sure power options are on balanced or if high performance then make sure you have processor power set to 5%


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I got a new voltage setting on my BIOS (ASrock Z170 Extreme4) after an update. It says "Internal PLL voltage" and it explains that it should be below Vcore and between 1.02-1.125 aprox, being 0.9 by default.
> 
> However, any other setting than Auto leaves my computer unbootable. Anyone got some info about this setting?


Don't mess with it. (If you are curious try to set that 0.9 by hand, when that doesn't boot either, something weird is going on and you shouldn't use anything else than auto until next BIOS update.)


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I got a new voltage setting on my BIOS (ASrock Z170 Extreme4) after an update. It says "Internal PLL voltage" and it explains that it should be below Vcore and between 1.02-1.125 aprox, being 0.9 by default.
> 
> However, any other setting than Auto leaves my computer unbootable. Anyone got some info about this setting?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mess with it. (If you are curious try to set that 0.9 by hand, when that doesn't boot either, something weird is going on and you shouldn't use anything else than auto until next BIOS update.)
Click to expand...

google it, but from memory it's a voltage you raise when going past 4.8-4.9+ ghz

leave at stock for now


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Don't mess with it. (If you are curious try to set that 0.9 by hand, when that doesn't boot either, something weird is going on and you shouldn't use anything else than auto until next BIOS update.)


Phase locked loop. People used to decrease it on sandy bridge. Majority of people including myself leave it on auto.

It was 1.8 on sandy and some used to decrease it to 1.5.

Best leave it on auto in my opinion. You can google for an in depth account on what it is. It's over my head anyway.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Phase locked loop. People used to decrease it on sandy bridge. Majority of people including myself leave it on auto.
> 
> It was 1.8 on sandy and some used to decrease it to 1.5.
> 
> Best leave it on auto in my opinion. You can google for an in depth account on what it is. It's over my head anyway.


Its a bit different for this generation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Sorry I feel kind of stupid to ask again, but, which one is Fclk?
> 
> Since I can't find it, I bumped up bus clock to 125, now the system agent is 1000, so the ratio must still be 8...


I see it here for the UD5 here: http://www.tweaktown.com/image.php?image=imagescdn.tweaktown.com/content/7/3/7326_33_gigabyte-z170x-ud5-intel-z170-motherboard-review_full.png

You should probably update your BIOS.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Set c states to enabled.
> 
> Make sure power options are on balanced or if high performance then make sure you have processor power set to 5%


Thanks but C-States is already enabled. Also, I have tried out Windows power options; when idle, processor multiplier drops to 8x but voltage is not going down that much.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thanks but C-States is already enabled. Also, I have tried out Windows power options; when idle, processor multiplier drops to 8x but voltage is not going down that much.


Its not really that important. As shown here:
http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/

the power usage and thus the degradation is proportional the load. A high voltage under low load doesnt rise the consumption much. However, a high voltage under high load does.


----------



## MoGTy

I'm suddenly experiencing an odd issue when trying to benchmark my RAM using Maxxmem². My overclock is 24hrs Prime95 stable, 6hrs AIDA64 and 8 hours of Realbench. Yet for some reason, whenever I try to start Maxxmem it BSODs (cpuz136_x64.sys - Page fault in non paged area) or the program starts but gives me some kind of "invalid memory location 016356" error.

Should I worry about this or is my overclock suddenly unstable? This error hasn't occurred in 2 days of gaming / stress testing with any other program but Maxxmem.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm suddenly experiencing an odd issue when trying to benchmark my RAM using Maxxmem². My overclock is 24hrs Prime95 stable and 8 hours of Realbench. Yet for some reason, whenever I try to start Maxxmem it BSODs (cpuz136_x64.sys - Page fault in non paged area) or gives me some kind of "invalid memory location 016356" what not.
> 
> Should I worry about this or *is my overclock suddenly unstable?* This error hasn't occurred in 2 days of gaming / stress testing with any other program but Maxxmem.


That's pretty easy to check- does it happen at stock?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's pretty easy to check- does it happen at stock?












I forgot the obvious solution. Well it crashes at stock as well. So either my RAM is faulty or the program is.

I guess I'm going to run memtest for a while.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the obvious solution. Well it crashes at stock as well. So either my RAM is faulty or the program is.
> 
> I guess I'm going to run memtest for a while.












I'm guessing the cpu-z portion of the program hasn't been updated to support Skylake yet.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the obvious solution. Well it crashes at stock as well. So either my RAM is faulty or the program is.
> 
> I guess I'm going to run memtest for a while.


Most likely the program is trying to call things that are invalid in the new skylake memory controller.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm suddenly experiencing an odd issue when trying to benchmark my RAM using Maxxmem². My overclock is 24hrs Prime95 stable, 6hrs AIDA64 and 8 hours of Realbench. Yet for some reason, whenever I try to start Maxxmem it BSODs (cpuz136_x64.sys - Page fault in non paged area) or the program starts but gives me some kind of "invalid memory location 016356" error.
> 
> Should I worry about this or is my overclock suddenly unstable? This error hasn't occurred in 2 days of gaming / stress testing with any other program but Maxxmem.


Maxxmem is bugged. I also get the 01653 error. Never bsod from it though.

Also my latency is always 150.0ns which I know it's not.

Use AIDA64.


----------



## llantant

Fair play to Corsair. 6 months outside my 2 year warranty and they send me this in exchange for my old K70! Even let me change the annoying Red switches to Blue. I only shipped it back to them on Monday too!!










Also to note I am running cache on 4.7 now with core at 4.7.

Why you ask? I'm not sure. Do not notice any difference.


----------



## the_real_7

Wll I think I got a less than stellar second 6700k this cpu does 4.6 1.35 vcore 3200mhz SA Auto IO Auto , to get to 4.7 I really have push vcore to 1.45 SA 1.20 IO 1.15 , nice thing about the chip she runs very cool at 4.6 doesn't pass 52c and at 4.7 with more vcore 62c and she still lidded. I have 2 more 6700k coming in for more testing , but from what Im seeing the new 46 is the old 48 stable wise , wish me luck

6700k this cpu does 4.6 1.34 vcore 3200mhz SA Auto IO Auto Real Bench 4 hours








http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...6 2t Realbench Pass A1_zpsariw6zyl.jpg.html


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is SVID enabled or disabled?
> I don't see it in there lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Set c states to enabled.
> 
> Make sure power options are on balanced or if high performance then make sure you have processor power set to 5%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Its not really that important. As shown here:
> http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/
> 
> the power usage and thus the degradation is proportional the load. A high voltage under low load doesnt rise the consumption much. However, a high voltage under high load does.


Here's an update. Manually setting minimum and maximum uncore/cache raito causes "relatively" high idle voltage. I had have set minimum and maximum cache raito to 41x. I left them on auto, problem solved.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Here's an update. Manually setting minimum and maximum uncore/cache raito causes "relatively" high idle voltage. I had have set minimum and maximum cache raito to 41x. I left them on auto, problem solved.


Hello

The behavior is as it should be. As the CPU and cache are supplied with a shared voltage it should not be expected that the motherboard would allow the CPU voltage to decrease when the cache multiplier is manually set to a value above minimum.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Here's an update. Manually setting minimum and maximum uncore/cache raito causes "relatively" high idle voltage. I had have set minimum and maximum cache raito to 41x. I left them on auto, problem solved.


If you only set max to desired cache and leave min on auto it should decrease with core in idle.


----------



## Guzmanus

Im still wondering what to do with my funny proccesor.

[email protected] is rock-solid stable. However [email protected] fails at P95 tests. It can whitstand up to 6 hours of x264 test or realbench but not a few minutes of P95. I have to go as up as 1.39V to be able to whitstand a few hours of P95

I guess the instability source must have something to do with some advanced instruction set P95 might use, because i dont get it.


----------



## Guzmanus

sorry for the double post, i clicked the wrong button.

y-cruncher also seems stable. Guess i'll be erasing P95 from my stress test library.


----------



## smonkie

I've played around with Ram voltage and rising up a bit I've managed to pass 40 x264 loops at adaptive 1.285 (1.312V max value).


----------



## mattebad

GUYS! I found out what was causing my igpu to artefact! It turned out my cache clock was messing with the igpu somehow and didn't like being at 4.7ghz so I lowered it to 4.6ghz and BAM! No artefacting!









Now back to tweaking those last 60 or so mhz on my core clock


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Im still wondering what to do with my funny proccesor.
> 
> [email protected] is rock-solid stable. However [email protected] fails at P95 tests. It can whitstand up to 6 hours of x264 test or realbench but not a few minutes of P95. I have to go as up as 1.39V to be able to whitstand a few hours of P95
> 
> I guess the instability source must have something to do with some advanced instruction set P95 might use, because i dont get it.


is you memory stable ? try to up your SA and IO a notch. p95 is hungrier for voltage than realbench and x264 I usualy have to nudge vcore twice from what passes on realbench. I would say skip p95 if your passing realbench


----------



## JDGBOLT

Heh, been fun poking around at this 6700k for the past day or two. Seems to be fairly happy with 4.5 ghz at 1.3v or so, though needs up to 1.36 or 1.37 volts for 4.6, unfortunately that brings it uncomfortably close to the max temperatures. Under the x264 test it gets to around 76 to 78c at 4.5, and about 80-83 for 4.6, part of that being due to the fact that the ambient temp is about 87-89f or 30-31.5c. So think for 24/7 usage going to do a bit of a hybrid, with 10 millivolt offset voltage, as unfortunately as I have an asrock board no adaptive mode. Also having a split workload with 4.6ghz for 1/2 core usage and 4.5 for 3/4, just to keep the system temps under control if I am doing a huge amount of multi-threaded work.

Unfortunate as I was hoping for a bit more, but definitely about average it looks like for this chip series, and as I said I am more thermally limited than anything. Cooler is an NH-D15s but with the ambient temps that I have not sure how much better I could get, and would prefer not to cook myself in addition to the cpu. Realbench has a tendency to crash on the system, though it's hard to tell if it's due to the cpu or the video card, due to the fact that even on stock it had a tendency to crash the nvidia driver, oh well, just a temporary 9800gt that I had lying around while I do the testing and such before moving the 560 from my main system into it. Also that prime95/linpack tests really stress the system a lot, reaching mid 80's to sometimes 90's, so not running them as much. Oh well, what you get from living in arizona and needing the system to survive during the summer heat in a room with horrible ventilation.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattebad*
> 
> GUYS! I found out what was causing my igpu to artefact! It turned out my cache clock was messing with the igpu somehow and didn't like being at 4.7ghz so I lowered it to 4.6ghz and BAM! No artefacting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to tweaking those last 60 or so mhz on my core clock


Out of curiosity, have you ran Cine15 OpenGL test yet? Since I made those IO/SA reductions my problems went away (flicker / black-screen), but HWInfo still showed that this test was throttling the iGPU down from 1150 to 1100, triggering the alert. Manually forcing 1100 max. fixed that.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I'm tweaking my overclock slightly to try out adaptive voltage since it seem much more popular than manual of offset. I also changed my ram timings to the timings listed on corsairs website (1 notch higher than xmp was setting). I'm not sure why, but my temps seem about 10c cooler in prime95. I set adaptive to the max volts I got with offset (1.408v), llc to level 2, and offset to be .001v. Vcore reported is now maxing at 1.392 compared to 1.408. Hopefully I make it the full hour of the test. Max temp so far is 83C

Edit: I almost made it to one hour of blend and got bsod. I bumped up llc to 3. I am curious to see what it takes to get stable at adaptive and what temps I max out at.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDGBOLT*
> 
> Heh, been fun poking around at this 6700k for the past day or two. Seems to be fairly happy with 4.5 ghz at 1.3v or so, though needs up to 1.36 or 1.37 volts for 4.6, unfortunately that brings it uncomfortably close to the max temperatures. Under the x264 test it gets to around 76 to 78c at 4.5, and about 80-83 for 4.6, part of that being due to the fact that the ambient temp is about 87-89f or 30-31.5c. So think for 24/7 usage going to do a bit of a hybrid, with 10 millivolt offset voltage, as unfortunately as I have an asrock board no adaptive mode. Also having a split workload with 4.6ghz for 1/2 core usage and 4.5 for 3/4, just to keep the system temps under control if I am doing a huge amount of multi-threaded work.
> 
> Unfortunate as I was hoping for a bit more, but definitely about average it looks like for this chip series, and as I said I am more thermally limited than anything. Cooler is an NH-D15s but with the ambient temps that I have not sure how much better I could get, and would prefer not to cook myself in addition to the cpu. Realbench has a tendency to crash on the system, though it's hard to tell if it's due to the cpu or the video card, due to the fact that even on stock it had a tendency to crash the nvidia driver, oh well, just a temporary 9800gt that I had lying around while I do the testing and such before moving the 560 from my main system into it. Also that prime95/linpack tests really stress the system a lot, reaching mid 80's to sometimes 90's, so not running them as much. Oh well, what you get from living in arizona and needing the system to survive during the summer heat in a room with horrible ventilation.


With RealBench you can disable each of the options as you test...if there's a problem with a video driver or gpu you might crash on the OpenCL test but pass the others....that's how I found out my psu was unstable when the xfire gpu's starting pulling higher amps on OpenCL testing.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## JDGBOLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> With RealBench you can disable each of the options as you test...if there's a problem with a video driver or gpu you might crash on the OpenCL test but pass the others....that's how I found out my psu was unstable when the xfire gpu's starting pulling higher amps on OpenCL testing.
> 
> Welcome to OCN.


Thanks for the welcome, and been trying a bit of a different approach to the overclocking, keeping the multiplier at 45 but increasing the bclock to 102, to give me an effective speed of 4.59ghz. Seems to run fairly stably when I have the vcore at 1.33-34 with an llc of 2, though only if I set a fixed voltage. Been trying to go back to automatic voltage scaling to put the cpu under a bit less strain, but been hell trying to get that max voltage to be set while also having automatic mode. Setting it to automatic with llc 3 with an offset of 20 seems to get to about 1.344, which is close enough, but it doesn't ramp up the vcore fast enough so when doing the encoding test under realbench gives me a bsod. And unfortunately setting it to llc 2 sets the vcore to like 1.4+, so just been fun trying to figure out the correct settings. Unfortunate that asrock boards don't have the adaptive voltage setting that the asus ones have, would be nice right about now.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDGBOLT*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, and been trying a bit of a different approach to the overclocking, keeping the multiplier at 45 but increasing the bclock to 102, to give me an effective speed of 4.59ghz. Seems to run fairly stably when I have the vcore at 1.33-34 with an llc of 2, though only if I set a fixed voltage. Been trying to go back to automatic voltage scaling to put the cpu under a bit less strain, but been hell trying to get that max voltage to be set while also having automatic mode. Setting it to automatic with llc 3 with an offset of 20 seems to get to about 1.344, which is close enough, but it doesn't ramp up the vcore fast enough so when doing the encoding test under realbench gives me a bsod. And unfortunately setting it to llc 2 sets the vcore to like 1.4+, so just been fun trying to figure out the correct settings. Unfortunate that asrock boards don't have the adaptive voltage setting that the asus ones have, would be nice right about now.


I really like the Adaptive setting, I did not know that Asrock didn't have that. Which board do you have?


----------



## JDGBOLT

I have the asrock z170 oc formula, liked it because it had a good feature set and also with it being an enthusiast overclocking board the tiny overclock I'm planning in comparison should be well within the specifications, so the board should hopefully last me a while. And yeah, as near as I can tell it doesn't have an adaptive like mode, one thing that definitely would be nice to have.


----------



## BoredErica

Error, I've charted you, thanks. What rads are you using?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I really like the Adaptive setting, I did not know that Asrock didn't have that. Which board do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDGBOLT*
> 
> I have the asrock z170 oc formula, liked it because it had a good feature set and also with it being an enthusiast overclocking board the tiny overclock I'm planning in comparison should be well within the specifications, so the board should hopefully last me a while. And yeah, as near as I can tell it doesn't have an adaptive like mode, one thing that definitely would be nice to have.


Yep, no adaptive mode. I've tried enabling all c-states, but Vcore does not drop at idle in manual mode. Also, LLC1 is most stable. LLC2 has too much vdroop causing instability. 48x / 1.410v in bios nets 1.376v idle / 1.431v load. (LLC2 drops vcore below 1.38v under load). Measured with DMM. Software isn't accurate.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Guzmanus

Where are the test points to measure the voltage for boards lacking dedicated ones? I've tried the small row of pins on the back of the cpu just at the right of the backplate, but they give me a voltage of 1.1 when software reads 1.3, i dont think that's the right point.

Allright i was measuring the right point. Just not the right power phase.

Is it normal that 6 power phases out of 13 are or off or below vcore?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Where are the test points to measure the voltage for boards lacking dedicated ones? I've tried the small row of pins on the back of the cpu just at the right of the backplate, but they give me a voltage of 1.1 when software reads 1.3, i dont think that's the right point.
> 
> Allright i was measuring the right point. Just not the right power phase.
> 
> Is it normal that 6 power phases out of 13 are or off or below vcore?


Well if you do have 13 total then that probably means 1-2 are for VCCSA and VCCIO, Lets just call it 2 phases for those. Then 5 phases for iGPU maybe? Would make sense with half the TDP of the processor technically being from the iGPU. Then 6 for the CPU cores themselves. So the numbers could add up right I suppose. Im not saying your board is definitely laid out just like that, but you do have to remember that the total phases are being split to all different areas. Ones off are probably the iGPU, the 1.1v ones are probably for VCCSA+VCCIO.

and ya josephimports, these ASRock boards do have some really bad software voltage monitoring. I had to change a bunch of stuff and get my initial readings from a dmm and finally got my software mostly calibrated right for my board so it is somewhat accurate.


----------



## mattebad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you ran Cine15 OpenGL test yet? Since I made those IO/SA reductions my problems went away (flicker / black-screen), but HWInfo still showed that this test was throttling the iGPU down from 1150 to 1100, triggering the alert. Manually forcing 1100 max. fixed that.


That's the test I used to test my igpu when it was artefacting. I thought it was my io and SA voltages as well, but when I put them back to auto nothing changed so it wasn't that. I went through my bios settings I changed and put them back to stock 1 by 1 and testing in between to see what fixed it. My case, it was the cache ratio on my cpu that was causing it. Try lowering your cache ratio by 1 and see if it fixes it. Otherwise I'm not really sure


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Ok, I need to update my entry. I have found a cooler and lower voltage stable overclock. I don't get why adaptive voltage would have temperature than offset. I am now using 1.407v set in adaptive in bios, offset is +.001. Max temp after 1.5 hours of prime95 v28.7 was 84C. Max voltage was 1.408v. I guess the voltages are the same under load as my offset OC. I'll fill out the form and upload pictures later. Gotta move my car ASAP before i get a ticket.


----------



## Cyro999

I got that temps were improved a bit but damn, why is nobody happier about this?

I went from ~78c at 1.3v on my 4770k to 63c at 1.4v on my 6700k. Both non-delidded and loaded with x264 (skylake winning by 10-12% in performance)

That's a drop of easily 20-25c at the same voltage and my 6700k seems to clock a little better too. I'm using an air cooler with quiet fans so 65c at max OC with HT on was shocking (i was expecting 85-90)

Also worth noting that my stock volts were 4ghz @1.31 turboing to 4.2ghz @1.41v. Damn. Either these things are tough as nails relative to bios and sensor values or we're gonna see a lot of burned silicon sooner rather than later!

It also took me 10 hours to install mobo because i had to borrow several pieces of hardware. Somebody decided that the VIII Hero should be a super special board and not be able to run anything via USB (for installing OS via a USB stick or an external disc reader) unless you installed some kind of pre-OS USB driver (which surprise surprise, can't be loaded without a disc drive connected to sata and even then doesn't work properly)

My idles are freezing too. I've seen the sensors hit 16-18c and my room can't have been colder than 12-14c.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got that temps were improved a bit but damn, why is nobody happier about this?
> 
> I went from ~78c at 1.3v on my 4770k to 63c at 1.4v on my 6700k. Both non-delidded and loaded with x264 (skylake winning by 10-12% in performance)
> 
> That's a drop of easily 20-25c at the same voltage and my 6700k seems to clock a little better too. I'm using an air cooler with quiet fans so 65c at max OC with HT on was shocking (i was expecting 85-90)
> 
> Also worth noting that my stock volts were 4ghz @1.31 turboing to 4.2ghz @1.41v. Damn. Either these things are tough as nails relative to bios and sensor values or we're gonna see a lot of burned silicon sooner rather than later!
> 
> It also took me 10 hours to install mobo because i had to borrow several pieces of hardware. Somebody decided that the VIII Hero should be a super special board and not be able to run anything via USB (for installing OS via a USB stick or an external disc reader) unless you installed some kind of pre-OS USB driver (which surprise surprise, can't be loaded without a disc drive connected to sata and even then doesn't work properly)
> 
> My idles are freezing too. I've seen the sensors hit 16-18c and my room can't have been colder than 12-14c.


Windows 10 works from USB stick with no additional drivers?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Windows 10 works from USB stick with no additional drivers?


Hello

Both Win8 and 10 install fine without any additional drivers from USB on the ASUS Z170 boards. The issue with Win7 is that Intel no longer natively supports it.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Both Win8 and 10 install fine without any additional drivers from USB on the ASUS Z170 boards. The issue with Win7 is that Intel no longer natively supports it.


Yeah I knew that. I thought the last post was referring to win 8/10. Ignore me.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It also took me 10 hours to install mobo because i had to borrow several pieces of hardware. Somebody decided that the VIII Hero should be a super special board and not be able to run anything via USB (for installing OS via a USB stick or an external disc reader) unless you installed some kind of pre-OS USB driver (which surprise surprise, can't be loaded without a disc drive connected to sata and even then doesn't work properly)


Some motherboard bios have an option to emulate USB 2.0 keyboard and mouse so you don't need to bother with injecting a driver into the WIn 7 OS disk


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got that temps were improved a bit but damn, why is nobody happier about this?
> 
> I went from ~78c at 1.3v on my 4770k to 63c at 1.4v on my 6700k. Both non-delidded and loaded with x264 (skylake winning by 10-12% in performance)
> 
> That's a drop of easily 20-25c at the same voltage and my 6700k seems to clock a little better too. I'm using an air cooler with quiet fans so 65c at max OC with HT on was shocking (i was expecting 85-90)
> 
> Also worth noting that my stock volts were 4ghz @1.31 turboing to 4.2ghz @1.41v. Damn. Either these things are tough as nails relative to bios and sensor values or we're gonna see a lot of burned silicon sooner rather than later!
> 
> It also took me 10 hours to install mobo because i had to borrow several pieces of hardware. Somebody decided that the VIII Hero should be a super special board and not be able to run anything via USB (for installing OS via a USB stick or an external disc reader) unless you installed some kind of pre-OS USB driver (which surprise surprise, can't be loaded without a disc drive connected to sata and even then doesn't work properly)
> 
> My idles are freezing too. I've seen the sensors hit 16-18c and my room can't have been colder than 12-14c.


I don't think you can compare voltages in that way.

I'd actually be more interested in wattage of both chips at similar - and max - overclocks. That would be more meaningful in terms of heat output.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah I knew that. I thought the last post was referring to win 8/10. Ignore me.


Hello

I can understand your confusion. Hard to know specifics when posts are half done with pertinent info left out. On a positive note I had no issue at all installing Win7 to the M8E. I used the ASUS Windows 7 and USB 3.0 Driver Installation utility. Pointed the utility to the Win7 install media for USB driver slipstreaming and saved as an ISO. Mounted the ISO and copied the contents to a diskpart prepped USB Stick. Win7 installed to the M8E just as it would any other board or platform.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I don't think you can compare voltages in that way.


They're not directly comparable but people have a general idea of the voltages that either chip can take.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Some motherboard bios have an option to emulate USB 2.0 keyboard and mouse so you don't need to bother with injecting a driver into the WIn 7 OS disk


Keyboard and mouse was not the problem (i have a ps/2 keyboard) but the usb drive or usb-linked external cd/dvd reader would completely stop being detected as soon as it hit the windows install phase, couldn't use either to give windows the correct driver files
Quote:


> On a positive note I had no issue at all installing Win7 to the M8E. I used the ASUS Windows 7 and USB 3.0 Driver Installation utility. Pointed the utility to the Win7 install media for USB driver slipstreaming and saved as an ISO. Mounted the ISO and copied the contents to a diskpart prepped USB Stick


How would you do that when the disc reader and usb stick stops being detected as soon as you leave the bios? I'm not sure that it's possible to install windows 7 without a sata-connected cd/dvd reader which is a piece of hardware that i don't own


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> How would you do that when the disc reader and usb stick stops being detected as soon as you leave the bios? I'm not sure that it's possible to install windows 7 without a sata-connected cd/dvd reader which is a piece of hardware that i don't own


Hello

Done on a different machine.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Done on a different machine.


So then how do you get it onto the machine with the asus board? I don't really understand


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> So then how do you get it onto the machine with the asus board? I don't really understand


Hello

Once the ISO contents are copied to the USB stick as wrote above it is connected to the Z170 board and the Win7 install is done as one normally would.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Once the ISO contents are copied to the USB stick as wrote above it is connected to the Z170 board and the Win7 install is done as one normally would.


Exactly. I used my standby machine with it's DVD burner for the Windows disc, and then the Asus program set up the USB stick and I moved it to the Hero and away she went.
Before that I went through probably the same amount of confusion as others, though, since I had to unplug my Aquaero's USB cables until Win 7 was installed.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Error, I've charted you, thanks. What rads are you using?


Single RX360.

Figured I'll try x48 and see what it wanted, not sure I'll want to keep this or drop back down to 1.27v @ x47.

Username: error-id10t
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4300
Vcore in UEFI: 1.32v (Adaptive)
Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.344v)
FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
Cooling Solution: Custom water (RX360)
Stability Test: x264 5 hours 30mins (45 loops)

Batch Number: L526B223
Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T 1.35v
Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: LLC5
Misc Comments: update to the memory evidence: 1000% run


Spoiler: Evidence!





x264-log_test.rtf 4k .rtf file






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got that temps were improved a bit but damn, why is nobody happier about this?
> My idles are freezing too. I've seen the sensors hit 16-18c and my room can't have been colder than 12-14c.


I posed a question if the temps are believable myself earlier as they are so low, but all the programs appear to match and nobody has contradicted anything so don't worry, people are happy.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Once the ISO contents are copied to the USB stick as wrote above it is connected to the Z170 board and the Win7 install is done as one normally would.


..But i leave the bios, select boot from CD or USB and then they cease to be detected very soon after. Furthest i could get was when it asked for USB driver but by then, the windows install disk and the USB (which had windows iso and the drivers in the correct form) were both not detected. I was stuck there for like 6 hours trying every different setting and method i could think of and got nowhere

Got past it now of course but i did spend a lot of time on ROG forums looking for solutions and people post stuff like what you said but either it just didn't work for me or i didn't understand the process correctly
Quote:


> I posed a question if the temps are believable myself earlier as they are so low, but all the programs appear to match and nobody has contradicted anything so don't worry, people are happy.


Well, ivy bridge was cooler than sandy if you compared delid to solder or solder to solder. There's also NGPTIM on skylake which should be a lot better than vanilla haswell TIM - as well as people mentioning voltage being stepped down inside the CPU (which i'm not gonna pretend to be knowledgeable about)

If Ivy was like 5-10c cooler than sandy with the same thermal interface, Skylake could easily be vs Haswell too - only in this case, we also have ~10c better thermal interface.

I derped and didn't have avx instruction support today because my service pack 1 didn't install correctly and i didn't notice for a while. I did original x264 benches with avx though on a half-broken OS, confirming good performance and temps.

Did a little bit of testing today:









Cinebench r15 @4.5ghz. Cmon 200 single core at 4.5! I know it's doable









^A starcraft 2 bench run. Blue is Skylake, red is Haswell. Clock speeds are the same, haswell used 2200c9 ddr3 (samsung green) and skylake using 3200c16 ddr4 (corsair lpx).

Starcraft 2 is a bit of an odd game because of the engine that it uses. All of the game simulation happens in "ticks" that happen about 20 times per second (it was changed recently, i forgot which one is the correct value now but it's always been around there) and that means 20 times per second, you get a frame that's much slower than usual. That makes FPS charts look really weird like this and generally, the FPS meter shows a very inflated number compared to what you experience. You can easily tell the difference between 80 and 120fps on a 60hz screen, for example - because those 20 slow frames are way slower than the average and they're partially repeated on a 60hz screen even when you have a bunch of fast frames cutting each other off and raising the average.

Haswell = 86 min, 126 average.
Skylake = 99 min, 140 average.

Of course as you can see in the pic, though the FPS meter didn't drop below 99 for Skylake at any point, a ton of frames are taking around 15ms (equal to dropping to ~66fps about 20 times per second). That's extremely visible on a 144hz monitor but at this point the performance is probably not noticably poor on 60hz.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Has anyone else noticed a difference in temps with manual, offset, and adaptive? I have noticed about 10 degrees between manual and offset and 9 degrees with offset and adaptive.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a difference in temps with manual, offset, and adaptive? I have noticed about 10 degrees between manual and offset and 9 degrees with offset and adaptive.


My VID is bouncing quite wildly sometimes. With non-manual it's sometimes overvolting by 0.05v! My stock voltage is ~1.31 for 4.0, 1.41 for 4.2 but it actually spiked to 1.46 until i set it to Manual - that was only when running x264.

Manual clearly idles pretty fine, 800mhz and the coldest temps i've ever seen on a CPU idling with any power mode


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed a difference in temps with manual, offset, and adaptive? I have noticed about 10 degrees between manual and offset and 9 degrees with offset and adaptive.


Yeah, Setting mine from offset to Adaptive changed the relationship between my Vcore and Vid. With Offset the Vcore was much higher than the vid, unnecessarily so. Now they are within 0.004 of each other and fully stable.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Single RX360.
> 
> Figured I'll try x48 and see what it wanted, not sure I'll want to keep this or drop back down to 1.27v @ x47.
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.32v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.344v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water (RX360)
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours 30mins (45 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T 1.35v
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: update to the memory evidence: 1000% run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 4k .rtf file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posed a question if the temps are believable myself earlier as they are so low, but all the programs appear to match and nobody has contradicted anything so don't worry, people are happy.


1.32 for 4.8? you've made me jealous!!!


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got that temps were improved a bit but damn, why is nobody happier about this?
> My idles are freezing too. I've seen the sensors hit 16-18c and my room can't have been colder than 12-14c.
> 
> 
> 
> I posed a question if the temps are believable myself earlier as they are so low, but all the programs appear to match and nobody has contradicted anything so don't worry, people are happy.
Click to expand...

My current idle temperatures are about 1-2 °C above ambiance as well right now, very nice to see.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDGBOLT*
> 
> unfortunately as I have an asrock board no adaptive mode..


Can you try the asrock A-tuning software ?
I've seen screenshots of the adaptive option beside , but screenshots can differ from actual functions for different motherboard especially when skylake is much newer than haswell platform.

I'm intending to get an asrock motherboard , if it is really lacking adaptive I'll make another choice or give up overclocking altogether.


----------



## JDGBOLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Can you try the asrock A-tuning software ?
> I've seen screenshots of the adaptive option beside , but screenshots can differ from actual functions for different motherboard especially when skylake is much newer than haswell platform.
> 
> I'm intending to get an asrock motherboard , if it is really lacking adaptive I'll make another choice or give up overclocking altogether.


Unfortunately not at this point, as I had already completed my preliminary stability testing and seeing what the chip for the most part was capable of, already blew away the temporary windows 10 install to install linux which I use for all of my machines. Only installed windows temporarily just while doing stress testing so I could get a more accurate reading of how the voltages and temperatures behaved. Sorry.


----------



## Cyro999

What's the CPU I/O sensor in hwinfo for the viii hero? Mine's reading 1.344v - i have manually set vccIO and vccSA to 1.1v in bios


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's the CPU I/O sensor in hwinfo for the viii hero? Mine's reading 1.344v - i have manually set vccIO and vccSA to 1.1v in bios


Isn't vccio listed as imc in hwinfo. Will check now and edit.

Yep mine is also listed at 1.344.

Imc underneath is for vccio or SA. I'm on auto which is approx 1.1 in bios for my 3200mhz.


----------



## deathroll

*Username:* deathroll
*CPU Model:* i7-6700K
*Base Clock:* 100.00
*Core Multiplier:* 46x
*Core Frequency:* 4600
*Cache Frequency:* 4200
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1,375V
*Vcore:* 1,394V
*FCLK:* 1000
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D14
*Stability Test:* x264 70 loops (9hours) 16T, Normal
*Batch Number:* L525B417
*Ram Speed:* 2666MHz 15-17-17-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.2V
*Motherboard:* Maximus VIII Hero _(0902 Beta)_
*LLC Setting:* Level 5


Spoiler: Evidence


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's the CPU I/O sensor in hwinfo for the viii hero? Mine's reading 1.344v - i have manually set vccIO and vccSA to 1.1v in bios


CPU I/O reads a steady 1.200 in HWINFO for me. Not sure what it is or if it changes with VCCIO etc as I haven't paid attention. But currently I have those other two settings on Auto.


----------



## llantant

Comparison in 3D mark 4.6 to 4.7.

How hell is the difference so great? I run the test 3 times to be sure.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Can you try the asrock A-tuning software ?
> I've seen screenshots of the adaptive option beside , but screenshots can differ from actual functions for different motherboard especially when skylake is much newer than haswell platform.
> 
> I'm intending to get an asrock motherboard , if it is really lacking adaptive I'll make another choice or give up overclocking altogether.


I can check my A-Tuning software for you when I get home from work today. I havent looked around it much, mostly used it to adjust voltage and base clock in Windows while doing initial testing. I have an Extreme7+ and while it definitely has some issues with things like vdroop, I do find it to be a good board overall. It overclocks well and I like manual mode voltage perfectly fine.


----------



## JamesRC

Hi all

I'm running a 6600K on an Asus Z170-A.

I'm not shooting for a good overclock, more just a small boost in performance without crazy heat/power.

I've set the VCore to 1.185 manually and am running 4200 stably. VCore goes up to 1.343V MAX under load, but more typically around 1.27V (using HWMonitor).

The CPU seems to downclock properly (800 Mhz, 0.765V) on idle - should I now move to using adaptive voltage for any reason?? If so, what should I set it to??


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Can you try the asrock A-tuning software ?
> I've seen screenshots of the adaptive option beside , but screenshots can differ from actual functions for different motherboard especially when skylake is much newer than haswell platform.
> 
> I'm intending to get an asrock motherboard , if it is really lacking adaptive I'll make another choice or give up overclocking altogether.


My A-Tuning software only have a fixed voltage adjustment for the CPU vcore, but that could be (and probably is) because I set manual in the bios. I do not have anywhere to change the voltage mode from within the software and since the bios doesn't have adaptive then Id say you probably will never have the option in the software.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesRC*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I'm running a 6600K on an Asus Z170-A.
> 
> I'm not shooting for a good overclock, more just a small boost in performance without crazy heat/power.
> 
> I've set the VCore to 1.185 manually and am running 4200 stably. VCore goes up to 1.343V MAX under load, but more typically around 1.27V (using HWMonitor).
> 
> The CPU seems to downclock properly (800 Mhz, 0.765V) on idle - should I now move to using adaptive voltage for any reason?? If so, what should I set it to??


Use HWInfo, if you're using Manual and set LLC5 (your ASUS board probably would use that too) then there's no way your vcore goes up by 0.2v under load. Just download that program, change to Adaptive and you should be good to go.. it'll go up by ~0.02v under load here and there (at least mine does), so you'll probably see ~1.21v.

add: go to your profile and create a sig so people can see what you have and make sure you've updated your BIOS of course.


----------



## chachmarach

Username: chachmarach
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 46x
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4600
Vcore in UEFI: 1.25v
Vcore: 1.264v
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
Stability Test: Realbench benchmark and X264 8hrs
Batch Number: L523B541
Ram Speed: 3200 xmp
Ram Voltage: 1.325v
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe
LLC Setting: Level 6


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison in 3D mark 4.6 to 4.7.
> 
> How hell is the difference so great? I run the test 3 times to be sure.


Maybe your fclock or something is changing? Try other CPU and GPU bound benches on both settings
Quote:


> Username: chachmarach
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4600
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.255
> Vcore: 1.264
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15


Not gonna get 100-200mhz more? I need 0.1v extra than you and am still hungry for higher clocks - my temps are also never passing 65c on air.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison in 3D mark 4.6 to 4.7.
> 
> How hell is the difference so great? I run the test 3 times to be sure.


How is it that you have a 20% increase in the Physics score with a 2% increase in clockspeed.

I have a sneaking suspicion that the first benchmark is actually at stock speeds.


----------



## Cyro999

What FPS are you guys getting with that x264 2.0.6 test using 16 threads? note clock speed, frequency and i5 or i7


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What FPS are you guys getting with that x264 2.0.6 test using 16 threads? note clock speed, frequency and i5 or i7


x48 = 4.74 - 4.76
x47 = 4.65 - 4.67

So a huge increase of ~0.1fps.. cache both runs @ x43.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe your fclock or something is changing? Try other CPU and GPU bound benches on both settings
> Not gonna get 100-200mhz more? I need 0.1v extra than you and am still hungry for higher clocks - my temps are also never passing 65c on air.


FCLK is the same (set 1ghz). Im not using bclk to OC either.

Yeah ill ofc try some other benchamarks. The entire reason I even bother posting that is because I was testing out a 4.6 profile because I was board and I though that that dif is strange. I even reran the test multiple times.

Literally only differences were clock speed and command rate on ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> How is it that you have a 20% increase in the Physics score with a 2% increase in clockspeed.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that the first benchmark is actually at stock speeds.


Lol why would I do it at stock and say its 4.6?

There was one more difference though I didnt mention. Ram was at 1T on the 4.7 but 2T on the 4.6. Failed to mention that, but I didnt really think it would make much (if any) difference.

Here we go. Here's the processor tab and the other tabs.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Lol why would I do it at stock and say its 4.6?
> 
> There was one more difference though I didnt mention. Ram was at 1T on the 4.7 but 2T on the 4.6. Failed to mention that, but I didnt really think it would make much (if any) difference.


Sorry I thought you might have mixed up results with an older benchmark. I just ran the test myself and got close to your 4.7 score, 46.67fps - 14702.

Looks as if something is hindering your 4.6GHz test, I doubt it is the 2T setting as mine is set at 2T.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Sorry I thought you might have mixed up results with an older benchmark. I just ran the test myself and got close to your 4.7 score, 46.67fps - 14702.
> 
> Looks as if something is hindering your 4.6GHz test, I doubt it is the 2T setting as mine is set at 2T.


Yeah I agree. No idea what though as I said I ran it multiple times. I'll try again today. I wanted a 4.6 profile aswell which I had stable in prime at 1.3v llc lvl5 with 4.5 cache and 2t on memory.

My temps while gaming are approx 60-65c at 4.7 and I'm in two minds that this is a little hot for 24/7 and wanted to see if there's much difference if I drop back hence why j
I done the test. I wouldn't have bothered posting it here had I not had that difference. Will try again later

Also the only reason for the ram to be at 2t for the 4.6 test was that I knew I had that OC stable. At 4.7 to run ram at 1t instead of 2t I needed to bump CPU voltage by 0.01v


----------



## JamesRC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Use HWInfo, if you're using Manual and set LLC5 (your ASUS board probably would use that too) then there's no way your vcore goes up by 0.2v under load. Just download that program, change to Adaptive and you should be good to go.. it'll go up by ~0.02v under load here and there (at least mine does), so you'll probably see ~1.21v.
> 
> add: go to your profile and create a sig so people can see what you have and make sure you've updated your BIOS of course.


Thanks, turns out I was looking at VID in HWMonitor


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> x48 = 4.74 - 4.76
> x47 = 4.65 - 4.67
> 
> So a huge increase of ~0.1fps.. cache both runs @ x43.


My FPS should be very marginally higher then, very similar result. Thanks!

I'm trying to flash bios on viii hero and damn it's proving surprisingly difficult.

Fixed, formatting to fat32 wasn't enough. I had to format to fat32 in a certain way for it to accept the file


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Also the only reason for the ram to be at 2t for the 4.6 test was that I knew I had that OC stable. At 4.7 to run ram at 1t instead of 2t I needed to bump CPU voltage by 0.01v


Interesting.

Back to the main point, were you using AI suite to change the settings? It usually defaults with Core enhancement off and has to be re-ticked, so maybe all the cores weren't reaching 4.6.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Back to the main point, were you using AI suite to change the settings? It usually defaults with Core enhancement off and has to be re-ticked, so maybe all the cores weren't reaching 4.6.


Nope. Never install AI suite.

Well I never. This test was fine. Compared with a run I done yesterday.

I have no idea what went wrong before then. I honestly re run it 3 times at 4.6 these exact settings. (well except for reducing my GPU OC slightly 13mhz).

I may actually stick with 4.6 if the dif is this minimal. Im running at 1.3v LLC 4 and temps are a big drop down. Prime Small FFT barely breaks 70c on Silent fan profile.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Darkwizzie,

I want to update my entry. I managed to lower temps by about 10C by changing to adaptive. My new settings are LLC 3, adaptive vcore at 1.419v and +0.001v offset. Max temps were 84C Max vcore was 1.408v.

I want to push to 4.8, but I end up hitting 96C so far and am not stable yet. I am considering delidding and doing a custom loop.


----------



## hapyhar0ld

Hello everyone!

This is my first overclock so please bear with me while I try and figure some stuff out. This thread has been more than helpful! Below are my statistics, but feel free to correct me if any of the information seems out of place.

Username: hapyhar0ld
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency: Auto (I believe it's 3900MHz)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.325v
Vcore: 1.312v with occasional spikes to 1.328
FCLK: Reminder: ?
Cooling Solution: H110i GT with NF-A14 PWM Fans
Stability Test: P95 Small FFTs v28.7 for 24 hours

Batch Number: Malaysia Batch Number L524B315
Ram Speed: 2133mhz 13-15-15-28
Ram Voltage: Auto (1.2v)
Motherboard: Asus Z170M-Plus
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: My computer was not stable with a 46 multiplier at 1.35v. I did not want to raise the voltage past this point thus my final overclock. I'm sure I can break 4600mhz, but I just didn't want to.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hapyhar0ld*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first overclock so please bear with me while I try and figure some stuff out. This thread has been more than helpful! Below are my statistics, but feel free to correct me if any of the information seems out of place.
> 
> Username: hapyhar0ld
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: Auto (I believe it's 100mhz, but it shows 100.22MHz in CPU-Z when under load)
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: Auto (I believe it's 3900mhz)
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.325v
> Vcore: 1.312v with occasional spikes to 1.328
> FCLK: Reminder: ?
> Cooling Solution: H110i GT with NF-A14 PWM Fans
> Stability Test: P95 Small FFTs v28.7 for 24 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia Batch Number L524B315
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 13-15-15-28
> Ram Voltage: Auto (1.2v)
> Motherboard: Asus Z170M-Plus
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: My computer was not stable with a 46 multiplier at 1.35v. I did not want to raise the voltage past this point thus my final overclock. I'm sure I can break 4600mhz, but I just didn't want to.


100.22?

Turn off CPU spread spectrum in bios.


----------



## hapyhar0ld

Thanks llantant! Done!


----------



## Trickz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Darkwizzie,
> 
> I want to update my entry. I managed to lower temps by about 10C by changing to adaptive. My new settings are LLC 3, adaptive vcore at 1.419v and +0.001v offset. Max temps were 84C Max vcore was 1.408v.
> 
> I want to push to 4.8, but I end up hitting 96C so far and am not stable yet. I am considering delidding and doing a custom loop.


I'm having HWmonitor giving me way different temps than the ai suite.. I'm confused.. your 96 comes from Hwsuite? ai suite is reporting me at least 20 c lower all the time.


----------



## Serandur

I finally got my 6700K rig together and am still busy reinstalling all the Windows stuff. But I did give the 6700K a spin in Cinebench at least and CPU-Z is reporting, at stock, 1.6 to 1.7v at load. I've updated the BIOS, but it didn't help (using a Gigabyte board). In the actual BIOS, the reported voltage is ~1.265v, instead. Seems Gigabyte and/or CPU-Z still have some Skylake bugs to iron out.

Anyway, my chip's delidded and running at room temperature (like 20-25C according to HWInfo; Realtemp reports under room temperature at 15-19C) while idle (on air cooling) and at load with default memory settings, barely breaches 45C in the Intel Burn in Test (40C max in Cinebench and Firestrike). XMP enabled (DDR4 3000) shoots that up to about ~55 - 59C max in what I've tested so far (Intel Burn in Test). It's incredibly cool-running.


----------



## orlfman

so i'm pretty confused here with my 6700k and maximus viii hero with latest bios.

i left my voltage setting set to auto, with svid support set to enabled, sync all cores with a multi of 40, and turned off turbo boost and enabled c states. when i boot back into windows, my voltage doesn't change, its still stuck at 1.2(x)v's 24/7.

when i go back into my bios and changed voltage from auto to adaptive and keep its adaptive settings on auto, c states work and my voltage drops down into the 0.x's. when i run a stress test like linpack or x264, my voltage doesn't go above 1.2v's. usually hanging around the 1.1(x)v range.

so i then go back in, change everything back to stock, 40 multi, auto voltage, turbo and c states off, and then turn turbo back on and change the multi to 42 sync all, my auto voltage is still the same 1.2(x)v but my vid in hwmonitor now reads 1.3(x)v's compared to the previous 1.2(x)v's. when i change voltage to adaptive - auto and turn on turbo and c states my voltage's are now no different at 40 with adaptive and c states on, 1.1(x)v's - max 1.2v's.

so i'm wondering why auto voltage sets a different voltage than auto adaptive voltage, and why c states wont work when voltage is on auto and why i have to change it to adaptive - auto. when i had my 4790k and gigabyte z97-ud5h i was able to run it at 44 multi with c states on and voltage on regular auto and c states worked great.


----------



## KaRtA82

Question for those who have delidded. Did you notice any change in possible speeds at the same voltage?

Say your had 4.7 @ 1.36v pre-delid, could you drop you voltage lower post delid? Just weighing whether its worth while on my chip or not. Currently Stable for me at that voltage, and 4.8 takes 1.425v for stable (max temp 84 in realbench 1 hour), so I don't want to delid if it doesn't make a marked difference in volts/clocks. Rather sell and keep trying my luck.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Question for those who have delidded. Did you notice any change in possible speeds at the same voltage?
> 
> Say your had 4.7 @ 1.36v pre-delid, could you drop you voltage lower post delid? Just weighing whether its worth while on my chip or not. Currently Stable for me at that voltage, and 4.8 takes 1.425v for stable (max temp 84 in realbench 1 hour), so I don't want to delid if it doesn't make a marked difference in volts/clocks. Rather sell and keep trying my luck.


Theres nothing wrong with that voltage for 4.8. Your temps are too high in my opinion though.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Question for those who have delidded. Did you notice any change in possible speeds at the same voltage?
> 
> Say your had 4.7 @ 1.36v pre-delid, could you drop you voltage lower post delid? Just weighing whether its worth while on my chip or not. Currently Stable for me at that voltage, and 4.8 takes 1.425v for stable (max temp 84 in realbench 1 hour), so I don't want to delid if it doesn't make a marked difference in volts/clocks. Rather sell and keep trying my luck.


no .... after delid same vcore... but gain more cooler in the same vcore... or you can add more vcore n clock ...









some one can explain about imc, can we have weak imc on our skylake so we have limited ddr4 boost, i put 1.4v for 3200 ddr4 io 1.3 sa 1.3, but memtest still error...


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> no .... after delid same vcore... but gain more cooler in the same vcore... or you can add more vcore n clock ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some one can explain about imc, can we have weak imc on our skylake so we have limited ddr4 boost, i put 1.4v for 3200 ddr4 io 1.3 sa 1.3, but memtest still error...


So you have done a delid before and after? I know it will help temps, have CLU on hand, just don't want to risk it, or have trouble selling because I did it, some people are funny like that. Or also, if it wont help performance wise, there is no point for me as I want the imaginary BOT points. Only good for efficiency testing otherwise.

For IMC, mine wont boot 4 sticks 3466 on auto, have to manually set vccio 1.25v, vccsa 1.25v to boot, does me until 3600C16. Some are happier, wont do 3733 with 4 sticks. Havent done 2 sticks yet, but will try tonight. Might be your sticks over IMC if that's the case.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> So you have done a delid before and after? I know it will help temps, have CLU on hand, just don't want to risk it, or have trouble selling because I did it, some people are funny like that. Or also, if it wont help performance wise, there is no point for me as I want the imaginary BOT points. Only good for efficiency testing otherwise.
> 
> For IMC, mine wont boot 4 sticks 3466 on auto, have to manually set vccio 1.25v, vccsa 1.25v to boot, does me until 3600C16. Some are happier, wont do 3733 with 4 sticks. Havent done 2 sticks yet, but will try tonight. Might be your sticks over IMC if that's the case.


with delid and add pk3 ... drop 15cdeg... and replace pk3 with clu on both surface added another 15Cdeg droop..








my cpu can achieve 4900 1.52-1.53 vcor at max load... max temp never reach 80cdeg on prime, but i not comfortable with that vcore... so you have to delid an use that clu just like me and you can see the ceiling of your chip can be...








now with 4800 daily 1.45vcore at bios 1.43v at max load... never reach 70cdeg with only 4 rad fan turn on from 13 rad fan i have.

my stick corsair vegeance with xmp 3200 2 x 8gb, and my mobo msi z170a gaming m7, some how my mobo refused that xmp, buat in msi forum in bios we have to enable win7 installation and xmp will works (weird







), first its bootable, but error in windows, and i add 1.36v for that, but memtest still error even i set 1.4v for dimm and vccsa 1.3v vccio 1.35v...

can it be from weak imc, or bad stick or bad mobo... ?


----------



## KaRtA82

Wow, you must have had a very hot chip there. Thanks for sharing your experience.

I'm yet to try with only 2 sticks to see if it affects the vcore needed. 4 is tough it seems.

Are you using memtest in windows or dos version? Have you tried a single stick at a time or move them to the other slots. I'd say it's a bios thing.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Wow, you must have had a very hot chip there. Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> I'm yet to try with only 2 sticks to see if it affects the vcore needed. 4 is tough it seems.
> 
> Are you using memtest in windows or dos version? Have you tried a single stick at a time or move them to the other slots. I'd say it's a bios thing.


Also my ambient very hot ... 31-32cdeg









memtest using dos, i already try every combination that it can.
yes... think bios... even they gave me beta version 1.65 or some body given bios 1.7x and i tried also... not works... thas version no release yet officially.

i want to move to hero, but ek made beautiful mono block for this mobo, msi marketing works really well than their engineer...


----------



## JackCY

So... who's gonna be the first to crush Darkwizzie off the throne with a 5.0Ghz OC?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So... who's gonna be the first to crush Darkwizzie off the throne with a 5.0Ghz OC?


Doubt I can, but maybe ill give it a shot today. It wont be 100% Prime SmallFFT FMA3 stable I bet though, just x264 stable


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So... who's gonna be the first to crush Darkwizzie off the throne with a 5.0Ghz OC?


I hope we see some stable 4.9 and 5.0 Skylake in the future.


----------



## BoredErica

Thread gets quiet without me, lol.

I'll chart everybody later today.

In unrelated news, my overclock has passed 48 hours of chess consecutively. Waiting for the chess engine to solve chess and become sentient and take over my computer and escape the bounds of hardware/software to take over the universe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I hope we see some stable 4.9 and 5.0 Skylake in the future.


And I might be in the market for those as well, if I can find one.


----------



## kikkobots

Hi guys,

first post on these forums, but I did read this entire 200+ page thread.

Been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my second computer I've built and trying to overclock. Currently I'm at 4.7k with an ASUS z170-A, I have not yet done a real stress test, but computer keeps crashing so it doesn't sound stable. I keep getting computer freezes, not the BSODs and at random times. Sometimes it will be fine for hours, other times it will crash within seconds of stress testing - using real bench. From the past 10 pages or so it sounds like this might be a RAM issue instead of not enough vcore.

Few questions:

1) What is XMP and do I need it disabled or enabled. It sounds like a memory profile, but unsure if it needs to be on or off

2) What should I set my VCCIO and VCCSA to? I have not yet started to mess around with these settings, but if the problem is unstable RAM and not CPU ill tinker with these. I see some people saying 1.1v, and some say 1.25v. WHat does this default set to?

3) LLC settings. I currently have it at auto. From my observation in HWinfo, auto actually does the best job at combatting Vdroop and keeping a stable Vcore. What does AUTO do in the first place?? Try to pick the best LLC setting? Once I get LLC to 6 or 7, it will start to overvolt. LLC 4 and below undervolts, LLC 5 seems to be ok, but even undervolts under load as well.

4) If my computer freezes w/o BSOD (requiring me to manually restart it), is this a memory issue or cpu issue? is there a definitive way of knowing if its RAM vs CPU

at one point I reseated my heat sink, and ran a stress test. Unfortunately, the heat sink wasn't directly on the cpu and the computer immediately overheated and shut down. Any permanent damage to the CPU?

my last Vcore in the UEFI was 1.395v at 4.7k which immediately crashed realbench - not a full computer crash.

Another thing, I bought 2400 rated ram, the sticker says 2400, but the BIOS says 2133, which I changed to 2400. Does this mean the RAM is actually 2133 and im overclocking it? Maybe that is the issue, and I need to get a refund from newegg for sending me the wrong RAM.

Thanks guys ,hopefully Ill have a stable overclock soon to share with the spreadsheet


----------



## hapyhar0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 100.22?
> 
> Turn off CPU spread spectrum in bios.


Interesting thing happened. Turned off CPU spread spectrum and set the blck to 100 MHz and it's now unstable at 1.325v. Cranked it up to 1.35v and stressing right now...I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Serandur

Does anyone here use a Gigabyte board? I'm a little lost... I have no option for manual, adaptive, or even offset voltage. Just plain voltage, and it seems to act like adaptive (since the voltage does scale back to 0.7-0.8v overclocked at idle), but I also can't stop the voltage from going higher than what I set (which it does, according to HWInfo) or going lower.


----------



## aster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BCLK is locked from excessive change on the multiplier locked CPUs - a built-in feature Intel named "BCLK Governator" prevents necessary adjustments for significant OC. No way to override it. We tried.


Hi there,

Any news about this, now that non-K CPU are availables ?
How much the bclk can be pushed ? Z170 board needed ?

Thanks !


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aster*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Any news about this, now that non-K CPU are availables ?
> How much the bclk can be pushed ? Z170 board needed ?
> 
> Thanks !


bclk is locked on non-k AFAIK.


----------



## JackCY

If it wasn't... who would bother buying a K series when the bclk and clock could be dialed in just about the same since the BCLK has been separated between CPU and peripherals


----------



## llantant

Currently testing 4.6/4.4 at 1.3v

Considering sticking with this as temps are allot lower and very little difference in benchmarks.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thread gets quiet without me, lol.
> 
> I'll chart everybody later today.
> 
> In unrelated news, my overclock has passed 48 hours of chess consecutively. Waiting for the chess engine to solve chess and become sentient and take over my computer and escape the bounds of hardware/software to take over the universe.
> 
> And I might be in the market for those as well, if I can find one.


Do you beat the PC in chess plays where a move runs 48 hours or do you get beaten by the computer?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> first post on these forums, but I did read this entire 200+ page thread.
> 
> Been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my second computer I've built and trying to overclock. Currently I'm at 4.7k with an ASUS z170-A, I have not yet done a real stress test, but computer keeps crashing so it doesn't sound stable. I keep getting computer freezes, not the BSODs and at random times. Sometimes it will be fine for hours, other times it will crash within seconds of stress testing - using real bench. From the past 10 pages or so it sounds like this might be a RAM issue instead of not enough vcore.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) What is XMP and do I need it disabled or enabled. It sounds like a memory profile, but unsure if it needs to be on or off
> 
> 2) What should I set my VCCIO and VCCSA to? I have not yet started to mess around with these settings, but if the problem is unstable RAM and not CPU ill tinker with these. I see some people saying 1.1v, and some say 1.25v. WHat does this default set to?
> 
> 3) LLC settings. I currently have it at auto. From my observation in HWinfo, auto actually does the best job at combatting Vdroop and keeping a stable Vcore. What does AUTO do in the first place?? Try to pick the best LLC setting? Once I get LLC to 6 or 7, it will start to overvolt. LLC 4 and below undervolts, LLC 5 seems to be ok, but even undervolts under load as well.
> 
> 4) If my computer freezes w/o BSOD (requiring me to manually restart it), is this a memory issue or cpu issue? is there a definitive way of knowing if its RAM vs CPU
> 
> at one point I reseated my heat sink, and ran a stress test. Unfortunately, the heat sink wasn't directly on the cpu and the computer immediately overheated and shut down. Any permanent damage to the CPU?
> 
> my last Vcore in the UEFI was 1.395v at 4.7k which immediately crashed realbench - not a full computer crash.
> 
> Another thing, I bought 2400 rated ram, the sticker says 2400, but the BIOS says 2133, which I changed to 2400. Does this mean the RAM is actually 2133 and im overclocking it? Maybe that is the issue, and I need to get a refund from newegg for sending me the wrong RAM.
> 
> Thanks guys ,hopefully Ill have a stable overclock soon to share with the spreadsheet


Hi, welcome to the board. First off, your overclock sounds very unstable. Re read the guide here and in the asus thread. Then restart your overclock.

Xmp is auto overclocking of ram.

I would first set everything to stock, then setup your fans to run how you want, then stress test with prime and note your max turbo speed and vcore, not vid. Then go back to bios and set your max multiplier to one higher than your turbo was at and set the vcore. If you don't use sleep mode, I would use adaptive. However, since adaptive and sleep have errors with asus boards right now, you can also use offset. Set llc to 1 and then adjust if it doesn't match the vcore set in bios.

Boot into Windows and then run primev28.7 blend. Watch your volts and temps. If they stay good and prime doesn't crash in 15-20 minutes, then you can increase the multiplier by 1. If it blue screens or a worker fails, increase vcore by .01v and run the test again but repeat until you pass 1.5 hours of prime.

I have the same board but an i5, feel free to message me if you need further help. I'm currently stable at 4.7Ghz, but it took a lot of testing to find the minimum stable voltage for that core speed.

One thing, on my board the xmp profile for my ram set my timings 1step tighter than they are rated for on corsairs website, so I manual set the timings to what they are rated for.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> first post on these forums, but I did read this entire 200+ page thread.
> 
> Been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my second computer I've built and trying to overclock. Currently I'm at 4.7k with an ASUS z170-A, I have not yet done a real stress test, but computer keeps crashing so it doesn't sound stable. I keep getting computer freezes, not the BSODs and at random times. Sometimes it will be fine for hours, other times it will crash within seconds of stress testing - using real bench. From the past 10 pages or so it sounds like this might be a RAM issue instead of not enough vcore.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) What is XMP and do I need it disabled or enabled. It sounds like a memory profile, but unsure if it needs to be on or off
> 
> 2) What should I set my VCCIO and VCCSA to? I have not yet started to mess around with these settings, but if the problem is unstable RAM and not CPU ill tinker with these. I see some people saying 1.1v, and some say 1.25v. WHat does this default set to?
> 
> 3) LLC settings. I currently have it at auto. From my observation in HWinfo, auto actually does the best job at combatting Vdroop and keeping a stable Vcore. What does AUTO do in the first place?? Try to pick the best LLC setting? Once I get LLC to 6 or 7, it will start to overvolt. LLC 4 and below undervolts, LLC 5 seems to be ok, but even undervolts under load as well.
> 
> 4) If my computer freezes w/o BSOD (requiring me to manually restart it), is this a memory issue or cpu issue? is there a definitive way of knowing if its RAM vs CPU
> 
> at one point I reseated my heat sink, and ran a stress test. Unfortunately, the heat sink wasn't directly on the cpu and the computer immediately overheated and shut down. Any permanent damage to the CPU?
> 
> my last Vcore in the UEFI was 1.395v at 4.7k which immediately crashed realbench - not a full computer crash.
> 
> Another thing, I bought 2400 rated ram, the sticker says 2400, but the BIOS says 2133, which I changed to 2400. Does this mean the RAM is actually 2133 and im overclocking it? Maybe that is the issue, and I need to get a refund from newegg for sending me the wrong RAM.
> 
> Thanks guys ,hopefully Ill have a stable overclock soon to share with the spreadsheet


2133 is what your RAM will run at without having XMP enabled or overclocked. That's normal for Z170.
I would leave it at the default 2133 until you get your cpu overclock stable, then enable XMP or manually set timings, your preference.
Sounds like you are new to building computers, getting the heat sink squared away is very important...but it's doubtful you did any damage as the cpu will shut down if it overheats as you saw.
Good luck and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 2) What should I set my VCCIO and VCCSA to? I have not yet started to mess around with these settings, but if the problem is unstable RAM and not CPU ill tinker with these. I see some people saying 1.1v, and some say 1.25v. WHat does this default set to?
> 
> 3) LLC settings. I currently have it at auto. From my observation in HWinfo, auto actually does the best job at combatting Vdroop and keeping a stable Vcore. What does AUTO do in the first place?? Try to pick the best LLC setting? Once I get LLC to 6 or 7, it will start to overvolt. LLC 4 and below undervolts, LLC 5 seems to be ok, but even undervolts under load as well.


VCCIO and VCCSA are relevant for keeping the IMC stable, especially for higher RAM frequencies. My XMP auto set them to high values but i lowered them to 1.1 and it seems to work ok @3200mhz - my board shows yellow voltage warning for them at 1.15v.

LLC 4-5 is good - you want Vcore to droop a little even with LLC because of the voltage spikes that happen (and are not picked up by the sensor) as you transition between loads. They go over the set voltage a lot less if you allow for a little bit of vdroop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Single RX360.
> 
> Figured I'll try x48 and see what it wanted, not sure I'll want to keep this or drop back down to 1.27v @ x47.
> 
> Username: error-id10t
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.32v (Adaptive)
> Vcore: I don't do average, only min / max (max. peaked @ 1.344v)
> FCLK: 1000 (Auto)
> Cooling Solution: Custom water (RX360)
> Stability Test: x264 5 hours 30mins (45 loops)
> 
> Batch Number: L526B223
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36 1T 1.35v
> Ram Voltage: 1.1v / 1.1v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC5
> Misc Comments: update to the memory evidence: 1000% run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264-log_test.rtf 4k .rtf file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posed a question if the temps are believable myself earlier as they are so low, but all the programs appear to match and nobody has contradicted anything so don't worry, people are happy.


You have been updated! Thank you.

The temps are lower with Skylake... DC cooler than Haswell, Skylake tiny bit cooler than DC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> *Username:* deathroll
> *CPU Model:* i7-6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100.00
> *Core Multiplier:* 46x
> *Core Frequency:* 4600
> *Cache Frequency:* 4200
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1,375V
> *Vcore:* 1,394V
> *FCLK:* 1000
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D14
> *Stability Test:* x264 70 loops (9hours) 16T, Normal
> *Batch Number:* L525B417
> *Ram Speed:* 2666MHz 15-17-17-35
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.2V
> *Motherboard:* Maximus VIII Hero (0902 Beta)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Evidence


You have been charted! Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> Username: chachmarach
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4600
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.255
> Vcore: 1.264
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
> Stability Test: Realbench, prime95, 8hrs
> Batch Number: L523B541
> Ram Speed: 3000 at 17,18,18,36,2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.275v
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe
> LLC Setting: Level 6


Hello chachmarach, do you happen to have a picture showing 8 hours of P95? Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hapyhar0ld*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first overclock so please bear with me while I try and figure some stuff out. This thread has been more than helpful! Below are my statistics, but feel free to correct me if any of the information seems out of place.
> 
> Username: hapyhar0ld
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: Auto (I believe it's 3900MHz)
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.325v
> Vcore: 1.312v with occasional spikes to 1.328
> FCLK: Reminder: ?
> Cooling Solution: H110i GT with NF-A14 PWM Fans
> Stability Test: P95 Small FFTs v28.7 for 24 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia Batch Number L524B315
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 13-15-15-28
> Ram Voltage: Auto (1.2v)
> Motherboard: Asus Z170M-Plus
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: My computer was not stable with a 46 multiplier at 1.35v. I did not want to raise the voltage past this point thus my final overclock. I'm sure I can break 4600mhz, but I just didn't want to.


Hello! You have been charted!

If you get a picture proving you have done Prime for a period of time, please submit it, it would help me out a lot, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> first post on these forums, but I did read this entire 200+ page thread.
> 
> Been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my second computer I've built and trying to overclock. Currently I'm at 4.7k with an ASUS z170-A, I have not yet done a real stress test, but computer keeps crashing so it doesn't sound stable. I keep getting computer freezes, not the BSODs and at random times. Sometimes it will be fine for hours, other times it will crash within seconds of stress testing - using real bench. From the past 10 pages or so it sounds like this might be a RAM issue instead of not enough vcore.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> 1) What is XMP and do I need it disabled or enabled. It sounds like a memory profile, but unsure if it needs to be on or off
> 
> 2) What should I set my VCCIO and VCCSA to? I have not yet started to mess around with these settings, but if the problem is unstable RAM and not CPU ill tinker with these. I see some people saying 1.1v, and some say 1.25v. WHat does this default set to?
> 
> 3) LLC settings. I currently have it at auto. From my observation in HWinfo, auto actually does the best job at combatting Vdroop and keeping a stable Vcore. What does AUTO do in the first place?? Try to pick the best LLC setting? Once I get LLC to 6 or 7, it will start to overvolt. LLC 4 and below undervolts, LLC 5 seems to be ok, but even undervolts under load as well.
> 
> 4) If my computer freezes w/o BSOD (requiring me to manually restart it), is this a memory issue or cpu issue? is there a definitive way of knowing if its RAM vs CPU
> 
> at one point I reseated my heat sink, and ran a stress test. Unfortunately, the heat sink wasn't directly on the cpu and the computer immediately overheated and shut down. Any permanent damage to the CPU?
> 
> my last Vcore in the UEFI was 1.395v at 4.7k which immediately crashed realbench - not a full computer crash.
> 
> Another thing, I bought 2400 rated ram, the sticker says 2400, but the BIOS says 2133, which I changed to 2400. Does this mean the RAM is actually 2133 and im overclocking it? Maybe that is the issue, and I need to get a refund from newegg for sending me the wrong RAM.
> 
> Thanks guys ,hopefully Ill have a stable overclock soon to share with the spreadsheet


If you think it's a ram issue, run stock clocks and use your computer normally. Or, if you'd rather stress test, run memtest. Might not pass memtest without errors if it's on XMP, especially if it's the 3000 and higher kits. XMP is not always stable at XMP settings - it usually is though. I wouldn't touch VCCIO and VCCSA yet until you're positive it's the ram being unstable. Then I'd look at how high it clocks without errors and go from there, to inform whether it's time to RMA the ram or what.

Auto is just whatever LLC the mobo thinks it should apply. The optimal level varies depending on various factors. If it looks like the best, leave it there for now then. It's not a big deal.

It is possible to freeze with an unstable CPU clock. Unstable hardware can have a variety of behaviors. I've crashed many times, and I've seen locks, locks with eventual BSOD, restarts, etc.

The computer shutting down most likely prevented damage. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but I would be very careful of this in the future.

If you overclock multiple things at once (and yes, XMP is an overclock), you have will no clue what crashed you. It muddies the water. If everything is stock and it's all stable, overclock ram and it crashes, then you know what's up.

Good luck with the overclock! Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> The temps are lower with Skylake... DC cooler than Haswell, Skylake tiny bit cooler than DC.


I have a temp drop of like 25c from Haswell at the same Vcore so it must be way cooler than DC


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I have a temp drop of like 25c from Haswell at the same Vcore so it must be way cooler than DC


ur mum


----------



## TopAce6

hmm i just noticed something with my overclock, Hwinfo 64 says my VCCSA is at 1.9... and vicco is at 2.0... this is with auto xmp settings. , though i couldn't get a stable 3ghz so i manually lowered the frequency (2800 and tightened up the timings a bit.

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/28/28377c8d_39Xe1A6.png

tell me this is some error!, i don't understand how an Asus motherboard could auto overclock to numbers that i hear will fry your system.


----------



## KaRtA82

Username: KaRtA82
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 41x (4100)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.42v
Vcore: 1.425v.
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Custom Water Loop, xt45 420, rx240, D5 and EK Supremacy Evo Block
Stability Test: x264 1 Loop (all I had time for), 2 hours Battlefield 4









Batch Number: L519B776
Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-38-2t (XMP) G..Skill Ripjaws 2x4gb (from quad kit)
Ram Voltage: 1.35v, VCCIO 1.20v and SA 1.20v
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Needs an extra 0.1v to do 4 sticks of ram over 2.


Spoiler: Evidence


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> hmm i just noticed something with my overclock, Hwinfo 64 says my VCCSA is at 1.9... and vicco is at 2.0... this is with auto xmp settings. , though i couldn't get a stable 3ghz so i manually lowered the frequency (2800 and tightened up the timings a bit.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/28/28377c8d_39Xe1A6.png
> 
> tell me this is some error!, i don't understand how an Asus motherboard could auto overclock to numbers that i hear will fry your system.


It's most likely an error

@KaRtA82

Pretty nice chip, you could probably get also 3-4% higher FPS on that x264 test when benching (though it doesn't really matter when stability testing)

How are your ambient temps? I'm curious since i'm on air; you're using 0.05v more than me but running about 10c hotter. My room must be around 15-16c a lot these days


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's most likely an error
> 
> @KaRtA82
> 
> Pretty nice chip, you could probably get also 3-4% higher FPS on that x264 test when benching (though it doesn't really matter when stability testing)
> 
> How are your ambient temps? I'm curious since i'm on air; you're using 0.05v more than me but running about 10c hotter. My room must be around 15-16c a lot these days


Water temp at idle is 26°c, with fans on low noise, pushed to 33 when stressing cpu only.

Push pull on the RX240 1650 xspc fans on low, and bitfinix pro 140's on low to the 420 rad. D5 is a non-vario too with the 780ti in the loop. Room is usually in the 20's, some mornings I'm 20° on water temp, but usually always settles between 25 and 30. Gets to 36-38 during gaming with fans on low, about 32 on full blast.

That was with ram on XMP, so lots of improvement to be had there, especially when using 4 dimm with this bios. 2 dimm is crippled on bios 0802.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> hmm i just noticed something with my overclock, Hwinfo 64 says my VCCSA is at 1.9... and vicco is at 2.0... this is with auto xmp settings. , though i couldn't get a stable 3ghz so i manually lowered the frequency (2800 and tightened up the timings a bit.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/2/28/28377c8d_39Xe1A6.png
> 
> tell me this is some error!, i don't understand how an Asus motherboard could auto overclock to numbers that i hear will fry your system.


Try the latest beta.


----------



## zanardi

What are the max safe values for VCCSA and VCCIO. I needed VCCSA 1.2 V and VCCIO 1.15 V for the XMP profile. Vcore in BIOS was 1.33 V and CPU current capability 140%.
I let the x264 Stability Test v2.06 to run 24h when I was at work. When I got home the test was still running (100+ loops) but the monitor was losing signal with DVI, DP and HDMI cables ( I am using the iGPU, 6600k, Asus Pro Gaming).
Everything is fine now with CPU current capability, VCCSA and VCCIO auto, but I don't feel right thinking about those 24 hours. 1.34 V is what I needed for XMP.


----------



## mandrix

I'm fairly impressed with this Corsair Veangence LPX 4x4GB RAM for the price. It's only rated for 2666 but it does have a 2800 XMP setting. I currently run it at 3000 mem-tested with no problems, and no need to change VCCSA/VCCIO. 1.35V DRAM set.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What are the max safe values for VCCSA and VCCIO. I needed VCCSA 1.2 V and VCCIO 1.15 V for the XMP profile


You NEEDED it or the XMP set it that way? Because i'm undervolted like 0.1v from XMP.
Quote:


> I currently run it at 3000 mem-tested with no problems


What timings?


----------



## zanardi

I tried different values for VCCSA and VCCIO in BIOS (VCore in BIOS was 1.33). From auto to SA 1.05 with IO 1.00, SA 1.1 with IO 1.05, SA 1.15 with IO 1.1 and the result was BSOD or x264 crash.
With SA 1.2 and IO 1.15 I passed x264 test 24h, but I am losing signal.
Upping VCore to 1.34 runs XMP fine with SA/ IO auto. Bizarre with SA and IO auto HWInfo64 5.05-2633 shows higher values VCSSA 1.24 V with VCCIO 1.192 V and now I am not losing signal.


----------



## llantant

4 Hours Real Bench 16gb
1 Hour Prime 1344K FFT Custom 90% RAM

4.6Ghz CPU, 4.4 Cache

Adaptive 1.31v in Bios LLC lvl 5.

3200mhz 16-18-18-36 1T 1.35v Vccio-Auto (1.12) SA-Auto (1.15)

Temps are awesome, considering sticking with this for 24/7. At least for a day or two


----------



## TopAce6

I tried the latest beta, and no go. still the same readings, iv tried other hardware monitor programs but none of them show my VCCSA or VCCIO.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> I tried the latest beta, and no go. still the same readings, iv tried other hardware monitor programs but none of them show my VCCSA or VCCIO.


HWinfo does.

IMC is VCCIO.


----------



## TopAce6

not on mine









Asus z170m Plus MB


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> 
> 
> not on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus z170m Plus MB


So your VCCIO and SA is different to what it says in that screenshot??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> What are the max safe values for VCCSA and VCCIO. I needed VCCSA 1.2 V and VCCIO 1.15 V for the XMP profile. Vcore in BIOS was 1.33 V and CPU current capability 140%.
> I let the x264 Stability Test v2.06 to run 24h when I was at work. When I got home the test was still running (100+ loops) but the monitor was losing signal with DVI, DP and HDMI cables ( I am using the iGPU, 6600k, Asus Pro Gaming).
> Everything is fine now with CPU current capability, VCCSA and VCCIO auto, but I don't feel right thinking about those 24 hours. 1.34 V is what I needed for XMP.


Did you check the OP? It lists safe voltages, but are on the higher side, so don't exceed those values.

*Safe Voltages (TENTATIVE):*
Vcore: 1.45v
VCCIO: 1.3v
System Agent (SA): 1.25v
Vdimm: 1.38v
No Cache voltage or Input Voltage with Skylake


----------



## chachmarach

I ran over 8 hours of X264 last night along with the Real bench benchmark running at the same time. Seems stable. Not sure if this is good for adding to the chart.


----------



## zanardi

I did read the entire thread. Is the motherboard trash? Because I can't use the iGPU with much lower values for VCCSA and VCCIO (from 1.01 to 1.2). What other possibilities are there?


----------



## TopAce6

"So your VCCIO and SA is different to what it says in that screenshot??"

yea SA is set to auto, which appears to be 1.19v, i don't even see vccio on my bios (i really did look around allot). practically everything is set to auto, since i am not experienced enough yet to mess with things.

i have 3 auto oc options, oc wizard, OC tuner I and OC tuner II. (im currently testing oc wiz, as it gives me faster ram, and messes with the bclock a bit)

im hoping the Hardware monitor is lying, or off a decimal point. auto appears to be set as i said to 1.19, but auto might do weird things too. however AUTO is the default setting. even with no OC and all bios defaults Hwinfo reports the same extreme voltages.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> "So your VCCIO and SA is different to what it says in that screenshot??"
> 
> yea SA is set to auto, which appears to be 1.19v, i don't even see vccio on my bios (i really did look around allot). practically everything is set to auto, since i am not experienced enough yet to mess with things.
> 
> i have 3 auto oc options, oc wizard, OC tuner I and OC tuner II. (im currently testing oc wiz, as it gives me faster ram, and messes with the bclock a bit)
> 
> im hoping the Hardware monitor is lying, or off a decimal point. auto appears to be set as i said to 1.19, but auto might do weird things too. however AUTO is the default setting. even with no OC and all bios defaults Hwinfo reports the same extreme voltages.


Personally I wouldnt use Auto overclocking.

Try setting everything to stock then having a look in HWinfo.

Maybe post a few Bios screenshots.


----------



## TopAce6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Personally I wouldnt use Auto overclocking.
> 
> Try setting everything to stock then having a look in HWinfo.
> 
> oh ive done a full bios reset and hwinfo64 still shows the same thing. however once I get back home ill take a pic of bios.
> 
> question? is there a screenshot function in the bios? or do I need to take cell phone pic of screen?
> 
> Maybe post a few Bios screenshots.


----------



## llantant

I am not sure for your motherboard.

You could also try manually setting to default speeds on ram 2133 auto timings but set vccio and sa at 1.0V and see if they change in HWinfo. If they still dont then its reading faulty.


----------



## TopAce6

Bios Screenshot, anyways ive fully reset everything to factory, and no change in Hwinfo, also i cant find a VCCIO setting in my Bios... unless its named something else. and yes i do have the latest bios.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> Bios Screenshot, anyways ive fully reset everything to factory, and no change in Hwinfo, also i cant find a VCCIO setting in my Bios... unless its named something else. and yes i do have the latest bios.


Try manually setting 1.0 for SA


----------



## llantant

I assume this is the manual for your mobo

http://img.billiger.de/dynimg/xObB3xzhyHlX90aFpmTDmHt4H9rycHjeBa9LTdXG2DA33Pv8BNZb3REDBZwzlDssC8mzOqEnLNqygZombK1Dws/Bedienungsanleitung.pdf

It lists VCCIO in that



You could try posting your issue here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1360#post_24460330

Also maybe reverting to an older bios??


----------



## TopAce6

at dr office, will try when I get home, and post results. this seems like a hwinfo64 error, but as you can imagine it would be smart to make sure!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> at dr office, will try when I get home, and post results. this seems like a hwinfo64 error, but as you can imagine it would be smart to make sure!


Its weird that you have no vccio?

Also I did say to revert to stock yet your ram voltage is 1.35.

Also in bios it says you are 1.19 SA, which is what it says in HWinfo isnt it?

So that is correct.


----------



## JustinSane

I've been getting some 0x0000000a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSODs and I'm trying to figure out what I can do to stop them. Here are my specs:
6700K @ 4.6 1.36v
2x8 G.skill Ripjaws V
Asus Maximus Ranger VIII

Here is a screencap of my settings:


Would really appreciate any advice on what I can do to get these BSODs to stop. They happen maybe once a week, most of the time while playing Dirty Bomb. Thanks for reading.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> stock core voltages depend on how good your chip is. VCCSA should always be 1.05v and VCCIO should always be 0.95v from what it looks like though.
> You need to use Prime version 28.7 or you dont really know where to start looking for problems. *Previous versions of Prime95 either have a bug that can cause a failure in the program even with a properly running CPU, or do not support instructions that your CPU has.*
> Think of it like an unregulated linear power supply. For a 70v, 5A supply we could have about 90v under no load. But as soon as something starts sucking up power then voltage starts dropping proportional to the amperage draw. Under full 5A load we would be at 70v.
> solid state electronics dont *exactly* work the same way, but they do have voltage drop across the device. I'm sure a 14nm transistor has extremely small drop, but it does have some. When the processor is doing nothing and is basically idle then you have voltage high and steady. When the processor gets under load and more transistors are being used then you have more voltage drop because the power is flowing through a few million more electrical devices. The reason Intel does not start requesting increased voltage proportional to the drop to maintain an even voltage is because the voltage regulations and supply cannot react infinitely fast and if the load on the CPU were to drop, say when a task is complete, then the extra voltage the CPU was requesting to compensate would suddenly bring it's voltage too high until the voltage regulation and monitoring saw the now light load and stopped sending extra voltage. This could kill the CPU or damage it at least, it would also over shoot the specified voltage setting. So Intel does not do this for the processors own safety and to keep everything within specifications.
> Intel did not implement LLC, motherbaord makers put it in the bios because of ignorant overclocking n00bs who thought their MB is defective and clogged up customer service because they dont understand how their hardware actually works before messing with it. Now, some boards actually did have higher than spec vdroop because they are cheap boards not meant for overclocking and amazing quality. A properly designed board would only have the proper spec of vdroop though. But people want to buy a cheap $100 board and think it is just the same as a $300 board with a few less I/O


' well aint that a thought ' - so glad i do not waste hrs on stress tests, all i want out of any stress test is the amount heat it generates


----------



## TopAce6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Its weird that you have no vccio?
> 
> Also I did say to revert to stock yet your ram voltage is 1.35.
> 
> Also in bios it says you are 1.19 SA, which is what it says in HWinfo isnt it?
> 
> So that is correct.


oh I had already reset everything before I took that screenshot, and no change in hwinfo, which says im at 1.9volts and 2 volts VCCIO regardless of whst I do in bios. also thst manual is listing settings that are nowhere to be found. e.g. VCCIO


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> Bios Screenshot, anyways ive fully reset everything to factory, and no change in Hwinfo, also i cant find a VCCIO setting in my Bios... unless its named something else. and yes i do have the latest bios.


It is possible that ASUS removed the option in your motherboard. I do not have any real basis for this next assumption other than using a bit of logic for 1+1, but since the VCCSA and VCCIO run on the same power phase in the VRM then maybe your board just sends the same voltage both places?

It always did confuse me how the CPU got 2 different voltages from the same power phase setting only 1 voltage into the CPU.


----------



## TopAce6

yea that sounds logical. all these new high precision digital vrms and controllers seem to be able to work some magic.

as for the voltage discrepancies im hoping its hwinfo, but nobody else is reporting this error so far and I know im not the only one with this mb. I think I may post to the hwinfo forums and see if the author is interested in a comprehensive bug report.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopAce6*
> 
> 
> 
> not on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus z170m Plus MB


That's not the latest version, you want to grab 5.05-2633 and see if it's there now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> I've been getting some 0x0000000a IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSODs and I'm trying to figure out what I can do to stop them. Here are my specs:
> 6700K @ 4.6 1.36v
> 2x8 G.skill Ripjaws V
> Asus Maximus Ranger VIII
> 
> Here is a screencap of my settings:
> 
> 
> Would really appreciate any advice on what I can do to get these BSODs to stop. They happen maybe once a week, most of the time while playing Dirty Bomb. Thanks for reading.


Not one of the standard BSOD from purely OC AFAIK. Run sfc /scannow and Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


----------



## TopAce6

I also tried the beta version today 5.5something, no change. still getting same readings.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not one of the standard BSOD from purely OC AFAIK. Run sfc /scannow and Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


You know what, this all started after I used Samsung Magician on my SSDs. I used the "Maximum Performance" option. Do you think that could've done anything that would cause this?

I did both of those and the sfc /scannow found no errors. The Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth said this -

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully.
The operation completed successfully.

Not sure if ^ means it fixed something?


----------



## error-id10t

AIDA64 is another program that shows these both if your boards sensors provide this information, did you try that?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> You know what, this all started after I used Samsung Magician on my SSDs. I used the "Maximum Performance" option. Do you think that could've done anything that would cause this?
> 
> I did both of those and the sfc /scannow found no errors. The Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth said this -
> 
> [==========================100.0%==========================]
> The restore operation completed successfully.
> The operation completed successfully.


That's always a good sign.

Anyway, if you're using the latest version (4.7 I think) and not using RAPID I don't think that's causing it. If you're using RAPID disable it. If in doubt still, remove the program and see if the problem goes away. I use it myself on my laptop and don't run into problems (I don't use RAPID obviously).


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's always a good sign.
> 
> Anyway, if you're using the latest version (4.7 I think) and not using RAPID I don't think that's causing it. If you're using RAPID disable it. If in doubt still, remove the program and see if the problem goes away. I use it myself on my laptop and don't run into problems (I don't use RAPID obviously).


Just updated Magician, I was using 4.6. Thanks for the help, I'll see if the new version stops it from happening.


----------



## kikkobots

Whats up with the memory setting in the ROG Realbench stress test? Should I set it to 4gb or to my max ram?

4600 @ 1.35v & 1.36v crashed after ~ 3 hours of real bench =(. Doesn't look like I won the silicon lottery. hopefully get it stable soon, would really like to run it at 4700 below 1.4v.

Would delidding help lower vcore requirements or just lower temperature?


----------



## error-id10t

You'd max the RAM, that'll push it the hardest.

But really at x46 you've already got a faster chip than a HW/DC x49. Go through the HW/DC threads to see how many people had that kind of clocks..

I have always found that it's ~0.06v jump per multiplier when you start reaching the limits and of course once you do, only a really stupid amount of increase will allow the next one making it completely wasted experience. So if 1.35v isn't playing nice for x46 then I'd say you'll need at least 1.43v for x47.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What timings?


Nothing radical.


----------



## TopAce6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AIDA64 is another program that shows these both if your boards sensors provide this information, did you try that?


AIDA cant get really any readings of my mb, it says unknown.

also running diagnostics is RTC accuracy failure a big deal? asus diagnostics test.


----------



## GroupB

Hi guys, I receive my I7 6700k last week ( finally find one in canada). I spend the entire weekend removing old hardware,cleaning and reinstalling everything and now I am ready to start playing with my new toy but I don't know much about intel platform I always been with AMD my last intel was a pentium 120 back in 1995...

So I have a couple question, I try to google as much as possible but some question are still remaining, so maybe you guys can help me out.

I have the gigabyte z170x-ud5 bios F4b

1. I understand you have to disable all C state,Turbo and EIST before any OC , should I also disable Cpu Thermal Monitor too?

2. What is Cpu flex ratio ?

Take a look into the Advanced CPU Setting of my bios at the bottom :










3. What's voltage optimization? Note that its not in voltage section of the bios but in CPU one.

4. RSR, anyone know what's that?

5. In the memory part of the bios I have a " memory multiplier tweaker" when the timming are put to manual , it can be 1 or higher ratio. What's that?

6.In the voltage part of the bios I have "CPU core PLL overvoltage", I understand its a cpu related voltage but do it help in OC?

Sorry that a lot of question but I want to understand every settings before I start to overclock , except for that I figure out the rest of the bios this is not much different from AMD side.

One more thing if anyone with the same board can tell me if hwinfo64 give them a 2v vcore spike every 30 minute? When it hapend its also screw temp 4 reading. Is probably a false reading, gigabyte software don't give me any spike.

Thanks guys


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Hi guys, I receive my I7 6700k last week ( finally find one in canada). I spend the entire weekend removing old hardware,cleaning and reinstalling everything and now I am ready to start playing with my new toy but I don't know much about intel platform I always been with AMD my last intel was a pentium 120 back in 1995...
> 
> So I have a couple question, I try to google as much as possible but some question are still remaining, so maybe you guys can help me out.
> 
> I have the gigabyte z170x-ud5 bios F4b
> 
> 1. I understand you have to disable all C state,Turbo and EIST before any OC , should I also disable Cpu Thermal Monitor too?


On HW/DC you don't and I don't see a reason why on SL you should disable them suddenly. Manual voltage control and use EIST and C states to allow for clock and voltage to lower on demand. You can't OC with turbo disabled if it's been implemented correctly but not all manufacturers do. Doing OC is setting a higher turbo clock. Unless you OC via BCLK.
Leave all thermal protections ON.
You could disable spread spectrum but it's no big deal, you won't notice it but that BCLK will be stable instead of going +- few tenths of MHz.
Quote:


> 2. What is Cpu flex ratio ?
> 
> Take a look into the Advanced CPU Setting of my bios at the bottom :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What's voltage optimization? Note that its not in voltage section of the bios but in CPU one.
> 
> 4. RSR, anyone know what's that?
> 
> 5. In the memory part of the bios I have a " memory multiplier tweaker" when the timming are put to manual , it can be 1 or higher ratio. What's that?


Some crazy GB names for god knows what.
I have ASRock board and the help is actually useful and more verbose, for these kind of proprietary named settings it helps.
Most often these added strange settings are for efficiency. Use auto or what ever you think suits your OC best.
Quote:


> 6.In the voltage part of the bios I have "CPU core PLL overvoltage", I understand its a cpu related voltage but do it help in OC?


Don't need to bother. Enabled should help OC or so it says, but I just leave it on auto.
Quote:


> Sorry that a lot of question but I want to understand every settings before I start to overclock , except for that I figure out the rest of the bios this is not much different from AMD side.


It's been the same since CPU's were invented, only thing new are the new things and options they add in regards to efficiency and conforming with regulations.
SL is sort of a weirdo though, lacks the voltage control previous generations had and you can only set Vccin named Vcore in UEFI. But the real Vcore is lower than what you set in UEFI, there are I think LDOs on the CPU that handle the final stage of voltage regulation on the die itself just like FIVR did before except with SL you have no control over it, it's all done in analog HW.


----------



## Serandur

Asked this in another thread, but figured I might be more likely to get an answer here:

I'm using a Gigabyte board (Z170X-UD5) and I've got a couple questions about overclocking with it if anyone could answer. I've got my 6700K stable at 4.7 GHz and XMP-enabled DDR4 3000 with 1.4v (Vcore; nothing else changed yet) selected in the BIOS. However, even with the LLC at its highest setting (there are only three: auto, standard, and high), HWInfo records Vcore dips to 1.38-1.392v under load.

Shouldn't there be an LLC setting that actually boosts Vcore a bit higher than what I set in the BIOS?

Also, what's the Gigabyte equivalent of Asus's adaptive voltage mode? Do I just manually enable C-states and EIST instead of leaving them on auto?

Thanks.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I had a couple of crashes recently. I don't think they are overclock related, but are due to stupid use of my rig. I just want a second opinion to confirm it isn't related to my overclock.

Crashes occurred using photoshop to basically merge photos for star trails. I had one particularly bad one when I attempted to open 100 individual photos instead of layers. It gave a warning to close photoshop, then screen went black and speakers started buzzing. When I rebooted, the desktop was black and my icons were missing. I had to sort by name to get them back on screen again. I was also able to set a background image, something Windows was preventing since I'm still inactivated.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> On HW/DC you don't and I don't see a reason why on SL you should disable them suddenly. Manual voltage control and use EIST and C states to allow for clock and voltage to lower on demand. You can't OC with turbo disabled if it's been implemented correctly but not all manufacturers do. Doing OC is setting a higher turbo clock. Unless you OC via BCLK.
> Leave all thermal protections ON.
> You could disable spread spectrum but it's no big deal, you won't notice it but that BCLK will be stable instead of going +- few tenths of MHz.
> Some crazy GB names for god knows what.
> I have ASRock board and the help is actually useful and more verbose, for these kind of proprietary named settings it helps.
> Most often these added strange settings are for efficiency. Use auto or what ever you think suits your OC best.
> Don't need to bother. Enabled should help OC or so it says, but I just leave it on auto.
> It's been the same since CPU's were invented, only thing new are the new things and options they add in regards to efficiency and conforming with regulations.
> SL is sort of a weirdo though, lacks the voltage control previous generations had and you can only set Vccin named Vcore in UEFI. But the real Vcore is lower than what you set in UEFI, there are I think LDOs on the CPU that handle the final stage of voltage regulation on the die itself just like FIVR did before except with SL you have no control over it, it's all done in analog HW.


Gigabyte UD5 allow overclock with turbo off so far. and EIST are not working if I use fixed voltage ... I have to set offset voltage to make it work and I kinda prefer fixed voltage. I dont see a need for the c state and such im coming from a 1090T @ 1.56V so comparing to a skylake even without C state the wattage are so low.

Still want to know whats those setting are if anyone know, thing like CPU flex ratio ...


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I decided to run a real world benchmark of my overclock vs my board's optimized defaults. (how do i set everything to stock on the asus z170-ar?) Optimized defaults set the overclock to between 43and41 depending on the core. Average of 42 I guess. It also set my ram at 2400 instead of 2666. My OC is at 47 on all cores.

I selected 75 raw image files in lightroom and opened as layers in photoshop. Then I timed time for PS to open, images to start loading, and time to complete the task. Results are as follows.

Optimized defaults: 28s to open PS, 11s to load first image, and 333s to finish the task

With my overclock: 24s to open PS, 9.5s to load first image, and 305s to finish the task.

It seems like my overclock gets about a 9% boost in speed in this informal test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nothing radical.


Looks pretty nice, comparable to those rated [email protected]!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I decided to run a real world benchmark of my overclock vs my board's optimized defaults. (how do i set everything to stock on the asus z170-ar?) Optimized defaults set the overclock to between 43and41 depending on the core. Average of 42 I guess. It also set my ram at 2400 instead of 2666. My OC is at 47 on all cores.
> 
> I selected 75 raw image files in lightroom and opened as layers in photoshop. Then I timed time for PS to open, images to start loading, and time to complete the task. Results are as follows.
> 
> Optimized defaults: 28s to open PS, 11s to load first image, and 333s to finish the task
> 
> With my overclock: 24s to open PS, 9.5s to load first image, and 305s to finish the task.
> 
> It seems like my overclock gets about a 9% boost in speed in this informal test.


Defaults will be 2133 RAM. Depending on the motherboard (asus does this) you have to manually change the settings so that it complies with intel stock, otherwise it will turbo all cores instead of 1-2 or override power limits etc. Your clock speed under load with anything more than 1 core should be no higher than 4ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Asked this in another thread, but figured I might be more likely to get an answer here:
> 
> I'm using a Gigabyte board (Z170X-UD5) and I've got a couple questions about overclocking with it if anyone could answer. I've got my 6700K stable at 4.7 GHz and XMP-enabled DDR4 3000 with 1.4v (Vcore; nothing else changed yet) selected in the BIOS. However, even with the LLC at its highest setting (there are only three: auto, standard, and high), HWInfo records Vcore dips to 1.38-1.392v under load.
> 
> Shouldn't there be an LLC setting that actually boosts Vcore a bit higher than what I set in the BIOS?
> 
> Also, what's the Gigabyte equivalent of Asus's adaptive voltage mode? Do I just manually enable C-states and EIST instead of leaving them on auto?
> 
> Thanks.


You're supposed to have at least a bit of droop, removing it entirely (or getting close to the point where voltage rises under load) is bad. You have those levels on my board (VIII hero) but level 5 or even level 4 (out of 8) is best to use. If you're setting 1.4v and getting a load voltage of about 1.385, that's great. The sensor detecting it won't see tiny voltage changes, it will round up and down a little (so it might say 1.38 when it's just below the threshold to say 1.392)


----------



## reechings

Hi all,

Just started tweaking around with my 6700K and Hero board and was curious if CoreTemp is still reliable (newest version I could find was from 2013) and if so is 78 on my hottest core too hot? AI Suite shows my CPU temp never going above mid 60s.


----------



## KaRtA82

I find HWinfo64 to be more reliable. Coretemp is getting quite old now.

HWinfo will also give you a lot more voltages/temps from the system, just way better all round.


----------



## ThunderCleese

I would like to submit my entry, screenshot below



I would like to push higher, but my board seems to have insanely high vdroop. Any time I try for 4.7GHz, even when I input 1.4-1.45v in the BIOS, it never seems to go over about 1.32v, and I BSOD very quickly. As you can see, despite having set vcore to 1.375, it sits around the 1.315-1.325 mark, even on high LLC. Seems to be a fair bit of fluctuation in my voltages as well. Guess I'll wait for a BIOS update before trying to push higher.

Also can't seem to change FCLK settings at all









Mobo is Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5

Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Hey ThunderCleese what are your ambient temps like? I ask because i have similar cooling (silver arrow) ~17c ambients and same vcore in bios, no vdroop problem and i maxed 65c on the same test when encoding with HT on (at the time, that was maybe 50c over ambient). I have excellent case airflow, got a good mount on the cooler, manually set my CPU fans to make sure they're on max when the CPU is loaded like this - but i'm curious of the amount of CPU-to-CPU variance in Skylake with the TIM under the IHS. I think here i likely have 1 or 2 small advantages and then a big lead from ambient temps being ~15c during test while yours are likely to be 5-10c hotter, all in all adding up to peaking ~13c higher on the hottest core

Thanks for posting your experience, seems z170 is a bit hit and miss!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderCleese*
> 
> I would like to submit my entry, screenshot below
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to push higher, but my board seems to have insanely high vdroop. Any time I try for 4.7GHz, even when I input 1.4-1.45v in the BIOS, it never seems to go over about 1.32v, and I BSOD very quickly. As you can see, despite having set vcore to 1.375, it sits around the 1.315-1.325 mark, even on high LLC. Seems to be a fair bit of fluctuation in my voltages as well. Guess I'll wait for a BIOS update before trying to push higher.
> 
> Also can't seem to change FCLK settings at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5
> 
> Thanks!


The value you're looking at in HWInfo seems to the VID, not the Vcore. They're easy to get mixed up, but look further down the list (below temperatures) to find Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks pretty nice, comparable to those rated [email protected]!
> Defaults will be 2133 RAM. Depending on the motherboard (asus does this) you have to manually change the settings so that it complies with intel stock, otherwise it will turbo all cores instead of 1-2 or override power limits etc. Your clock speed under load with anything more than 1 core should be no higher than 4ghz.
> You're supposed to have at least a bit of droop, removing it entirely (or getting close to the point where voltage rises under load) is bad. You have those levels on my board (VIII hero) but level 5 or even level 4 (out of 8) is best to use. If you're setting 1.4v and getting a load voltage of about 1.385, that's great. The sensor detecting it won't see tiny voltage changes, it will round up and down a little (so it might say 1.38 when it's just below the threshold to say 1.392)


Why is Vdroop at all desirable? Just curious.

Regardless, I'm fine with it considering just how close it still is to my set Vcore. However, I have a much bigger issue now. No matter if I enable EIST and all C-states, my 6700K's Vcore refuses to decrease at idle (with an overclock) according to HWInfo.







I cannot find a single guide, post, or review explaining Gigabyte Z170 overclocking that even mentions idle voltage drops and how to get them. I really don't want to go back to offset voltage overclocking.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The value you're looking at in HWInfo seems to the VID, not the Vcore. They're easy to get mixed up, but look further down the list (below temperatures) to find Vcore.
> Why is Vdroop at all desirable? Just curious.
> 
> Regardless, I'm fine with it considering just how close it still is to my set Vcore. However, I have a much bigger issue now. No matter if I enable EIST and all C-states, my 6700K's Vcore refuses to decrease at idle (with an overclock) according to HWInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find a single guide, post, or review explaining Gigabyte Z170 overclocking that even mentions idle voltage drops and how to get them. I really don't want to go back to offset voltage overclocking.


Bit of a longshot, but do you have Windows High performance on?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Bit of a longshot, but do you have Windows High performance on?


Nope, it's on balanced with a 5% minimum processor state. I'm using the latest BIOS available too.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Nope, it's on balanced with a 5% minimum processor state.


Ahh. I firgured that you would have already checked







Worth a shot though.

Thats weird with it not downclocking at idle. I have never had a Gigabyte board though.

With my old Asus p8z68-v Pro/gen3 and previous I had to use offset in order to drop voltage. You only used to have offset and manual for OC. Manual would only let the multiplier drop but not the voltage.
Are you using Manaual?

With that I used to OC using offset (most the time +) and adjust LLC accordingly.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ahh. I firgured that you would have already checked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a shot though.
> 
> Thats weird with it not downclocking at idle. I have never had a Gigabyte board though.
> 
> With my old Asus p8z68-v Pro/gen3 and previous I had to use offset in order to drop voltage. You only used to have offset and manual for OC. Manual would only let the multiplier drop but not the voltage.
> Are you using Manaual?
> 
> With that I used to OC using offset (most the time +) and adjust LLC accordingly.


Gigabyte still only have offset and manual OC options, it seems. The only Vcore options I have are "auto" (the board's default), "normal" (opens up offset options), and a manual Vcore number of my choosing. However, reading the old Z87/Z97 Gigabyte guides, the manual voltage option is still supposed to have idle Vcore drops with C-states and EIST enabled. So I'm really confused, right now. The user manual is absolutely useless here.


----------



## GroupB

I have a gigabyte z170-ud5 and if I remember I read somewhere you need to use OFFSET voltage to make EIST work, it wont work in fixed voltage.

Do you have vcore,vccsa and ddr voltage spike on your Gigabyte ?

I was on beta bios and got many spike reporting with AIDA and also HWinfo, off course SIV dont report anything the refresh rate are like 5 sec!

I switch to the previous bios and still got ramdom spike... its always 1.56v or a 2v spike, It make me worry now are those spike real or not... and now on top of that my bios change remove my win 10 activation and my key is now blocked. Im kinda piss right now


----------



## GroupB

Im working my way up slowly here the result so far :



Set 1.31V in bios, giving me a 1.296v underload, I pass 30 min prime95 1344k @ 4.7 and the temps are still under 50

I did not saw lot of ppl hitting 4.7 with less than 1.3V , did I win the silicon lottery?

Gonna try 4.8 now see what voltage I require to get stable


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Why is Vdroop at all desirable? Just curious.


Because LLC isn't an easy fix mechanic that just keeps your voltage more stable; it creates spikes above the voltage that you have set which are too fast to get picked up by the sensor. A small amount of droop is natural and fine (and not really easy to fix in a good way) but you should use LLC to stop 0.06v droops.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Im working my way up slowly here the result so far :
> 
> 
> 
> Set 1.31V in bios, giving me a 1.296v underload, I pass 30 min prime95 1344k @ 4.7 and the temps are still under 50
> 
> I did not saw lot of ppl hitting 4.7 with less than 1.3V , did I win the silicon lottery?
> 
> Gonna try 4.8 now see what voltage I require to get stable


4.7 on that voltage is awesome. That's a great chip. Especially to be prime stable.

Out of curiosity do you have spread spectrum on??


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Why is Vdroop at all desirable? Just curious.


There are voltage spikes on load changes from heavy to light loads because the voltage regulation is a reactive device (not a proactive one), giving power to the processor as fast as it is able but it cannot somehow see upcoming load changes that will happen in the future. It does not anticipate when load will change as react ahead of time to adjust voltage properly, it sees a load change from the processor and reacts to give the voltage appropriately. Vdroop is there so that when a spike occurs during load changes the voltage will never ever exceed the maximum specified voltage setting while the VRM stabilizes. People who design highly complex electrical devices like this and especially for sale worldwide cannot just go "oh well, looks like we went past the maximum setting for a bit there". They have to stay within specifications at all times under all circumstances. Overclocking is taking the device out of those specifications, so we also do things like make there be less vdroop.
People may want to keep some vdroop when overclocking because if they set a high voltage but use LLC to completely eliminate all vdroop, then they are getting a voltage spike that could be pretty significant above their voltage setting. So if you are running something like 1.475v with no vdroop, you could be spiking above the absolute maximum 1.52v ratings for the processor cores.


----------



## kikkobots

Finally got a stable benchmark at 4.7 @ 1.4v on 4 hours of realbench. sorry no screenshot =(

Previously I did try this overclock on 1.39 and 1.395 which failed. However, I did have my memory set to 2400mhz. I bought 2400 rated memory, and for some reason asus wants to set it at 2133 in the BIOS. Should I leave this on 2133? Should I bump it up to 2400?? Should I enable XMP now I've had a stable stress test?

I was reading about delidding CPUs and I am heavily considering it. Will it only lower temperatures, or will it also provide stable overclock with lower Vcore? I may do it just so I stop hearing my CPU fan ramping up so much!


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 4.7 on that voltage is awesome. That's a great chip. Especially to be prime stable.
> 
> Out of curiosity do you have spread spectrum on??


if you mean EIST then No, all c state and EIST disable, fixed voltage and LLC to High ( there only 1 llc level, normal is the same thing as AUTO and its mean LLC off) that LLC setting kinda piss me off a little there no in between.

Im close to 40 min of prime right now while surfing the net at 4.8 ghz running 1.365 or 1.37 in bios (not sure I have to recheck) , giving me Load voltage of 1.356v and idle of 1.368

If I remember my cpu batch was l53 something, purchase last week in canada

Edit : 40min done now, heading for a hour

Edit 2 : No luck one core crap on me at 56 minute in... gonna get one more notch of vcore I guess


----------



## ladcrooks

I cannot remember where i saw it, but Asus Z170, HWinfo64, and Aida64 are officially the right temps etc ......

In other words they will be the same, so need to keep cross referencing


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> Finally got a stable benchmark at 4.7 @ 1.4v on 4 hours of realbench. sorry no screenshot =(
> 
> Previously I did try this overclock on 1.39 and 1.395 which failed. However, I did have my memory set to 2400mhz. I bought 2400 rated memory, and for some reason asus wants to set it at 2133 in the BIOS. Should I leave this on 2133? Should I bump it up to 2400?? Should I enable XMP now I've had a stable stress test?
> 
> I was reading about delidding CPUs and I am heavily considering it. Will it only lower temperatures, or will it also provide stable overclock with lower Vcore? I may do it just so I stop hearing my CPU fan ramping up so much!


Anything over 2133mhz is overclocking your CPU's integrated memory controller. That's not guaranteed and involves several voltages to be stable, XMP is like an auto overclock on some of those (it can use a lot of volts)

Delid is for lower temps, having a 10c cooler CPU won't really change the clock speed vs volts. How hot is your CPU getting and on what cooling? My silver arrow fans would have to ramp up to 1300rpm to hold CPU at ~70c at 1.4v with HT when encoding (100% load), it's way cooler in most CPU limited games though. Like 35-45c in WoW while CPU bound and fan not having to spin up
Quote:


> Edit : 40min done now, heading for a hour
> 
> Edit 2 : No luck one core crap on me at 56 minute in... gonna get one more notch of vcore I guess


Just pass some hours (up to you) then add 0.02v. Even passing a 24hr test doesn't guarantee that you wouldn't have just failed at 25 hours - and CPU's degrade in at least a minor way over extended usage.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> if you mean EIST then No, all c state and EIST disable, fixed voltage and LLC to High ( there only 1 llc level, normal is the same thing as AUTO and its mean LLC off) that LLC setting kinda piss me off a little there no in between.
> 
> Im close to 40 min of prime right now while surfing the net at 4.8 ghz running 1.365 or 1.37 in bios (not sure I have to recheck) , giving me Load voltage of 1.356v and idle of 1.368
> 
> If I remember my cpu batch was l53 something, purchase last week in canada
> 
> Edit : 40min done now, heading for a hour
> 
> Edit 2 : No luck one core crap on me at 56 minute in... gonna get one more notch of vcore I guess


1344 fft's in Prime isn't that hard with Skylake (IMO). I'm not a major advocate for P95 these days, but try small fft's just for laughs and see if you're still stable.


----------



## GroupB

Whats do you recommend then for stability test ? I read in the german guide for skylake they recommend 1344k for max load for 30 min then if you past that you can go higher.

I use to run the default 8k on my old amd but kinda scare with intel reading all those horror story around


----------



## ladcrooks

I use Aida64 for 30mins to get temps. I will admit Aida64 is not the meanest, and like yourself I don't like horror stories.

Do you wanna wear a badge declaring it passed prime ..... 23hrs 59mins 48 seconds then it crashed?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> if you mean EIST then No, all c state and EIST disable, fixed voltage and LLC to High ( there only 1 llc level, normal is the same thing as AUTO and its mean LLC off) that LLC setting kinda piss me off a little there no in between.
> 
> Im close to 40 min of prime right now while surfing the net at 4.8 ghz running 1.365 or 1.37 in bios (not sure I have to recheck) , giving me Load voltage of 1.356v and idle of 1.368
> 
> If I remember my cpu batch was l53 something, purchase last week in canada
> 
> Edit : 40min done now, heading for a hour
> 
> Edit 2 : No luck one core crap on me at 56 minute in... gonna get one more notch of vcore I guess


Wow, that is some amazing chip you got there!


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Wow, that is some amazing chip you got there!


not sure , look like 1344k are easy to pass on prime 28.7

Im looking for other bench little harder but I kinda want to stay away from prime 28.7 small ftt , cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that, is that dangerous a little or perfectly fine?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> not sure , look like 1344k are easy to pass on prime 28.7
> 
> Im looking for other bench little harder but I kinda want to stay away from prime 28.7 small ftt , cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that, is that dangerous a little or perfectly fine?


It would be best if you posted your Multiplier, Vcore and Temps while running Prime 95


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 1344 fft's in Prime isn't that hard with Skylake (IMO). I'm not a major advocate for P95 these days, but try small fft's just for laughs and see if you're still stable.


I see it the other way round with my rig. Id fail slightly larger lengths. Like 1344 and 1792.

I easily pass 8k. It takes a notch up on Vcore to pass 1344 compared with 8.

The small FFT's just put out an unrealistic heat load.

If you really want to be OCD about it then the only sure fire way is the entire test on custom blend (90% Ram) for 12 Hours 5 min per test to ensure you do every fft length. (5 mins could be 8 hours, I forget how many prime fft's).

I do agree though that prime is just way too harsh. Its quick for finding your upper limit voltage though.

My 4.7 at 1.35v was 8 hour real bench stable but fell over in prime within half hour.

Its honestly down to personal preference.

Personally I would do a Blend 90% Ram for an Hour and then 4-8 Hours realbench etc...

Also I found intel XTU memory test to be real good at finding cache instabilities. I thought my 4.6 cache was stable until I tried that. I had to knock down to 4.5.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> not sure , look like 1344k are easy to pass on prime 28.7
> 
> Im looking for other bench little harder but I kinda want to stay away from prime 28.7 small ftt , cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that, is that dangerous a little or perfectly fine?


*"cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that"*


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> not sure , look like 1344k are easy to pass on prime 28.7
> 
> Im looking for other bench little harder but I kinda want to stay away from prime 28.7 small ftt , cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that, is that dangerous a little or perfectly fine?
> 
> 
> 
> *"cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that"*
Click to expand...

Remarkably constructive. Thank you.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It would be best if you posted your Multiplier, Vcore and Temps while running Prime 95


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I see it the other way round with my rig. Id fail slightly larger lengths. Like 1344 and 1792.
> 
> I easily pass 8k. It takes a notch up on Vcore to pass 1344 compared with 8.
> 
> The small FFT's just put out an unrealistic heat load.
> 
> If you really want to be OCD about it then the only sure fire way is the entire test on custom blend (90% Ram) for 12 Hours 5 min per test to ensure you do every fft length. (5 mins could be 8 hours, I forget how many prime fft's).
> 
> I do agree though that prime is just way too harsh. Its quick for finding your upper limit voltage though.
> 
> My 4.7 at 1.35v was 8 hour real bench stable but fell over in prime within half hour.
> 
> Its honestly down to personal preference.
> 
> Personally I would do a Blend 90% Ram for an Hour and then 4-8 Hours realbench etc...
> 
> Also I found intel XTU memory test to be real good at finding cache instabilities. I thought my 4.6 cache was stable until I tried that. I had to knock down to 4.5.


So doing a hour of 1344k is not that bad to get me in the range of stability then... I not looking for 24h stability here, im looking for a quick stable test to tell me Its ok to go higher, then when I reach something I like Ill do more test overnite like the x264 one. But hey if there no danger in doing 1 or 2 hour of small ftt on 28.7 Ill do it, I always do small ftt on my AMD.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> So doing a hour of 1344k is not that bad to get me in the range of stability then... I not looking for 24h stability here, im looking for a quick stable test to tell me Its ok to go higher, then when I reach something I like Ill do more test overnite like the x264 one. But hey if there no danger in doing 1 or 2 hour of small ftt on 28.7 Ill do it, I always do small ftt on my AMD.


I wouldn't consider it a danger if you temps are under 85c or so. (which they should be at that voltage).

That's just my opinion though, I have not facts to back it up.


----------



## oparr

*"Personally I would do a Blend 90% Ram for an Hour and then 4-8 Hours realbench etc..."*

It would be interesting to see if anyone surviving P95 28.7 blend for an hour actually failed Realbench thereafter with same settings.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I wouldn't consider it a danger if you temps are under 85c or so. (which they should be at that voltage).
> 
> That's just my opinion though, I have not facts to back it up.


How about 180W and 98C for 15 minutes? Personally, I think the 6700K is one tough cookie.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> How about 180W and 98C for 15 minutes? Personally, I think the 6700K is one tough cookie.


I would personally never run at 98 degrees no matter the wattage draw for any length of time.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I would personally never run at 98 degrees no matter the wattage draw for any length of time.


Same here.

In fact ive recently dropped back from my 4.7 (1.37v) stable setup to 4.6 (1.31v) because I didnt like my gaming temps (witcher 3) reaching 68c and theres barley any difference in 3dmark.

Again thats only my preference. Every one is different.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Personally I would do a Blend 90% Ram for an Hour and then 4-8 Hours realbench etc..."*
> 
> It would be interesting to see if anyone surviving P95 28.7 blend for an hour actually failed Realbench thereafter with same settings.


Quote:


> I see it the other way round with my rig. Id fail slightly larger lengths. Like 1344 and 1792.
> 
> I easily pass 8k. It takes a notch up on Vcore to pass 1344 compared with 8.


I passed 50 loops of x264 w/ 16 threads, loaded up prime28.7 and passed 1344 and then dropped a thread at 8k fft within 10 seconds. Just the one thread, though.. :0
Quote:


> In fact ive recently dropped back from my 4.7 (1.37v) stable setup to 4.6 (1.31v) because I didnt like my gaming temps (witcher 3) reaching 68c


My temps seem a bit cooler than everyone else. I've heard rumors about miscalibrated/moved temperature sensors..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I would personally never run at 98 degrees no matter the wattage draw for any length of time.


Well, a little higher would force throttling.


----------



## oparr

*"I passed 50 loops of x264 w/ 16 threads"*

x264 is a waste of time IMO. Realbench does a better job, but P95 28.7 is the "killer".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> "I passed 50 loops of x264 w/ 16 threads"
> 
> x264 is a waste of time IMO. Realbench does a better job


You are aware that the hardest test in Realbench is x264?


----------



## JackCY

Do you even know of what RealBench consists? The hardest program it runs is actually x264 Handbrake.
RealBench is just a GUI that runs free common user software as wanna be testing.

If you want a killer run Linpack, that's what is able to generate the most load and heat on a CPU.


----------



## Cyro999

Darkwizzie's testing seemed to indicate for both Haswell and Skylake (IIRC) that while Linpack is a power monster, it doesn't actually require as much vcore to pass as some other tests (specifically latest prime)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Do you even know of what RealBench consists? The hardest program it runs is actually x264 Handbrake.
> RealBench is just a GUI that runs free common user software as wanna be testing.
> 
> If you want a killer run Linpack, that's what is able to generate the most load and heat on a CPU.


Irrelevant, what I do know is that I could pass x264 with ease and fail Realbench in minutes.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Irrelevant, what I do know is that I could pass x264 with ease and fail Realbench in minutes.


You probably used the wrong test if you're passing one version of x264 and failing another. Maybe the "x264 5.0 hd benchmark" instead of the customized package for CPU load that we're using ATM? A lot of review sites still use that version and there was even a link to it in the Haswell thread - but it uses an encoder version that's 4 or 5 years old (missing new instructions) and doesn't load the CPU as highly because of the settings and the source video file


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You probably used the wrong test if you're passing one version of x264 and failing another. Maybe the "x264 5.0 hd benchmark" instead of the customized package for CPU load that we're using ATM? A lot of review sites still use that version and there was even a link to it in the Haswell thread - but it uses an encoder version that's 4 or 5 years old (missing new instructions) and doesn't load the CPU as highly because of the settings and the source video file


Maybe, but a moot point since passing prime just about ensures passing anything else.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Maybe, but a moot point since passing prime just about ensures passing anything else.


Nobody is arguing that, if you wanna run prime go run prime - not relevant to x264 discussions


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nobody is arguing that, if you wanna run prime go run prime - not relevant to x264 discussions


I'll run IBT 2.54 over x264.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> My temps seem a bit cooler than everyone else. I've heard rumors about miscalibrated/moved temperature sensors..


Your ambient's are also about 7-10c cooler than most other people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Well, a little higher would force throttling.


Would it? Or would the CPU shut the computer off to prevent damage since 100c is the absolute max temp?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I'll run IBT 2.54 over x264.


Why? Linpack (IBT) is hotter and easier to pass than Prime. In some cases a linpack overclock is not x264 stable.
Quote:


> Your ambient's are also about 7-10c cooler than most other people.


kinda low, maybe the case airflow plays a big role in actual gaming temperatures. I don't think 7-10c lower unless a ton of people are sitting in 24c all day


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Would it? Or would the CPU shut the computer off to prevent damage since 100c is the absolute max temp?


Whatever, it would interrupt my motherboard power handling capacity test. The CPU is the best dummy load for that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why? Linpack (IBT) is hotter and easier to pass than Prime. In some cases a linpack overclock is not x264 stable.
> kinda low, maybe the case airflow plays a big role in actual gaming temperatures. I don't think 7-10c lower unless a ton of people are sitting in 24c all day


It detects cold memory instability in less than a single pass.


----------



## GroupB

Did 1 hour Prime95 small ftt. on top of the 1 hour of 1344k

4.8 Ghz (100X48)
Bios Vcore 1.37v
Load Vcore 1.356V

here the picture :


My explorer.exe bug at about 55 minute in and while the test keep running it rob some power from prime worker#2 and my temps drop 10 C, I think its related to my windows activation because I change bios, it keep trying to activate or something.

My temps were hovering around 62C average, with minimal peak. The vcore were rock solid except some sensor reading error.. 0Volts Yah sure!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> It detects cold memory instability in less than a single pass.


Linpack was insufficient for memory stress testing the last time i was playing with RAM. It would pass forever and then fail prime blend (with CPU at 3ghz, ~90% of RAM loaded)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linpack was insufficient for memory stress testing the last time i was playing with RAM. It would pass forever and then fail prime blend (with CPU at 3ghz, ~90% of RAM loaded)


****Cold**** memory.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why? Linpack (IBT) is hotter and easier to pass than Prime. In some cases a linpack overclock is not x264 stable.
> kinda low, maybe the case airflow plays a big role in actual gaming temperatures. I don't think 7-10c lower unless a ton of people are sitting in 24c all day


I am between 23-28 ambient all day where my computer is, and there have been quite a few others who posted they were around 24 ambient. It is all about where you live and a lot of people tend to have warmer weather. 24C is only 75 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## GroupB

I just check the chart and its funny I share the same batch as a member " Shredzy" maybe mine OC better because of the cooling...

Batch malay l523B541 to rule them all









Im gonna try the 4.9 , but im sure it out of question ... but im still low on vcore and on temps so maybe.. maybe I can get close enough, if its fail im gonna start to work that 4.8 a little, upping the cache freq, putting my ram to 3200 etc and run more test overnite


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I am between 23-28 ambient all day where my computer is, and there have been quite a few others who posted they were around 24 ambient. It is all about where you live and a lot of people tend to have warmer weather. 24C is only 75 degrees Fahrenheit.


21C over there , maybe that why I can OC so much with so little vcore, put a 2X140 + 3X140 rad mix with that


----------



## mandrix

I'm not going to argue with anyone about what's best, that's up to each person to determine. Personally I'm not going to run hours & hours of P95, but I did find that for me some of the small fft's (12K/15K) seemed hardest...and I don't have any heat problems so that's no worry, I'm just always curious to see in each cpu generation how it reacts to Prime.

When I do run other fft's like 1344K in P95, I always use 90% of memory and 10-15 minute windows instead of the default 3 minutes which is literally nothing.

But like I say I'm not going to defend P95, I always try it with each generation of cpu's out of curiosity.


----------



## chachmarach

Group B, I have the same Batch L523B541 and it was bought locally here in Saskatchewan. Runs stable at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.265v under load, just trying now at 4.7ghz with 1.296v under load with X264 stress test(I have the cache at 47 as well). It may be stable at a lower Vcore yet but just bumped it down to test for stability. No other adjustments made in the bios, just switched the memory to XMP for 3200mhz and that is about it. Running at 48c under load with around 21c room temperature. Looks like it might be a good batch.

What is your cache set at when you are at 4.8ghz?


----------



## GroupB

My cache its low at 3.5 ghz and my ddr are set at stock but they are 3200 mhz, im just checking the limit of the CPU before trying to tight thing up a little. Mine came from Montreal, microbyte ship monday the 21

1.296V I ran prime 28.7 1344k without any problem for a good 45 minute + temp were hovering 44-48C ( its cold here today ambient is 21-22 in my room + custom loop)

Im trying to get 4.9 right now or close to it , I may OC with FSB a little Humm I mean BLCK

In fact it look like a good batch... Im always lucky in silicon lottery , my previous CPU a 1090T was doing 4.4 @ 1.55-1.56 the first year, then 4.350 til this year


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> My cache its low at 3.5 ghz and my ddr are set at stock but they are 3200 mhz, im just checking the limit of the CPU before trying to tight thing up a little. Mine came from Montreal, microbyte ship monday the 21
> 
> 1.296V I ran prime 28.7 1344k without any problem for a good 45 minute + temp were hovering 44-48C ( its cold here today ambient is 21-22 in my room + custom loop)
> 
> Im trying to get 4.9 right now or close to it , I may OC with FSB a little Humm I mean BLCK
> 
> In fact it look like a good batch... Im always lucky in silicon lottery , my previous CPU a 1090T was doing 4.4 @ 1.55-1.56 the first year, then 4.350 til this year


Good. I had good luck with Haswell, not so much with Skylake.

Again, for curiosity, I ran some 1344 fft's w/90% RAM for 10 minute windows and my 2666 4x4GB RAM needed a little boost in VCCIO/VCCSA to run at 3000. Not sure how relevant this in the real world as at 3000 it runs everything else just fine without tweaking those two but might be helpful for someone else tweaking their RAM & running Prime.
Setting both to 1.187 gave a little over 1.2v in Windows.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm not going to argue with anyone about what's best, that's up to each person to determine. Personally I'm not going to run hours & hours of P95, but I did find that for me some of the small fft's (12K/15K) seemed hardest...and I don't have any heat problems so that's no worry, I'm just always curious to see in each cpu generation how it reacts to Prime.
> 
> When I do run other fft's like 1344K in P95, I always use 90% of memory and 10-15 minute windows instead of the default 3 minutes which is literally nothing.
> 
> But like I say I'm not going to defend P95, I always try it with each generation of cpu's out of curiosity.


Stress testing is an each to their own kind of thing. If passing for a specific club like this one then guidelines should be followed ofc. Other than that I wouldnt argue with someone if they say that they set 4700 and just play 3 hours of Hearthstone and call it stable







If thats what they want to do then its fine by me.

12k was a hard one your right there!

I do for specific single FFT lengths 90% RAM for 1 hour.

Here's an old school post for you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings

Its things like this why I love these forums. Everyone has their own version of input which will give a much better picture over all. Two heads are better than one and all that.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> Group B, I have the same Batch L523B541 and it was bought locally here in Saskatchewan. Runs stable at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.265v under load, just trying now at 4.7ghz with 1.296v under load with X264 stress test(I have the cache at 47 as well). It may be stable at a lower Vcore yet but just bumped it down to test for stability. No other adjustments made in the bios, just switched the memory to XMP for 3200mhz and that is about it. Running at 48c under load with around 21c room temperature. Looks like it might be a good batch.
> 
> What is your cache set at when you are at 4.8ghz?


What are you using to test cache. I found myself stable with 4.6 cache until I ran XTU memory stress test (unstable cache would usually be found before the hour mark).

I either needed to increase voltage to stabilise cache or needed to drop to 4.5.

This was at 4700. Cache overclocking is all but pointless in the benches im concerned about so there no chance im increasing core voltage for it myself.

Also,

Think you could buy me one of those batch processors and ship to Wales, UK.









Im a dairy farmer by trade so ill ship you some fresh milk back in return.


----------



## chachmarach

I was going to sell this 6700K but then just couldn't not try it out so popped it in and it is a pretty decent one. When I bought my sandy bridge I had to go through a half dozen or so before getting one that was decent.

When you start bringing your cache up it may likely lead to needing more Vcore. These 6700K's seem to need a pretty good bump in vcore when approaching 4.8ghz and up. For me 4.6 to 4.7ghz may be the 24-7 sweet spot with low Vcore.


----------



## chachmarach

Ok, maybe need to leave my cache lower then if it is pretty much pointless to overclock it. Might be what is holding me back a bit when bumping up to 4.8ghz with 48 cache. I am not using anything specific to test cache, just using the X264 stress test and realbench/Prime95 as an all around test. Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Stress testing is an each to their own kind of thing. If passing for a specific club like this one then guidelines should be followed ofc. Other than that I wouldnt argue with someone if they say that they set 4700 and just play 3 hours of Hearthstone and call it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If thats what they want to do then its fine by me.
> 
> 12k was a hard one your right there!
> 
> I do for specific single FFT lengths 90% RAM for 1 hour.
> 
> Here's an old school post for you.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings
> 
> Its things like this why I love these forums. Everyone has their own version of input which will give a much better picture over all. Two heads are better than one and all that.


Yep, nothing new there. (link I mean)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What are you using to test cache. I found myself stable with 4.6 cache until I ran XTU memory stress test (unstable cache would usually be found before the hour mark).
> 
> I either needed to increase voltage to stabilise cache or needed to drop to 4.5.
> 
> This was at 4700. Cache overclocking is all but pointless in the benches im concerned about so there no chance im increasing core voltage for it myself.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Think you could buy me one of those batch processors and ship to Wales, UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a dairy farmer by trade so ill ship you some fresh milk back in return.


lol. At least you guys got them before we did over here, and I'm starting to think most of the good ones. Finally 6700K are showing up in quantity here, it's stupid it took so long.








But if I had a few good ones I could afford I would gladly trade for good milk, me and my dog love milk and my wife's cookies.


----------



## GroupB

try to catch the 4.8ghz a least just for fun see if its match mine, just drop your cache to a stock X40 or less while you trying to find the sweet spot for the core, then when you bring up your cache after you pass your test, you will know its the cache if its fail. Im from the old school of OC, you OC one thing at the time , find they max, then bring them together in harmony


----------



## chachmarach

Ok, sounds great. Will give the 4.8ghz a go again with the cache at 40/41. See what that does for me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Im from the old school of OC, you OC one thing at the time


Changing 1 variable at a time is basic science


----------



## GroupB

The step is huge to get to 4.9! So far im at 1.42v in bios ( 1.404 on load, LLC high), im now able to prime 1344k for maybe 3-4 minute only, I dont think I will make it, im not sure where to stop voltage side... temps did not change much its still under 56 ish C

one thing I like its nice the pc dont blue screen or crash like back in the day , its just give prime error, its hapend in the past with my old amd but mostly reset or crash .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I am between 23-28 ambient all day where my computer is, and there have been quite a few others who posted they were around 24 ambient. It is all about where you live and a lot of people tend to have warmer weather. 24C is only 75 degrees Fahrenheit.


I don't know fahrenheit since it's only used in a small area of the world, lots of people in US seem to be used to higher temps than us over in northern europe though

i always ask around a bit for temps to get a good picture of new cpu's


----------



## muhd86

i have a 6700k with gigabyte gaming 7 board , flashed the latest bios - cant get the cpu stable at 4.6ghz @ 1,.40 volts ......strange ...at 1.45 votls it seems to post to windows and run benchmarks but anything below this ,. blue screen .

so far all options are on auto .......what should i do ..to get it stable at 4.7 or 4.8ghz


----------



## kikkobots

When I start up HWiNFO, I always get this warning about an ASUS EC (Embedded Controller) sensor which "can also have an impact on system stability".

I usually ignore this and hit continue, should I "Disable the sensor"??


----------



## GroupB

Ok I can prime95 for almost 10 before crashing at 4.9 with 1.43 in bios, idle in windows 1.428 and got to 1.416V on load... Im not sure I want to push more. Im using the only LLC option gigabyte has and its HIGH and I dont know when it spike how much are we talking about... are we talking spike in the 0.08 v or more in the 0.04v ? im afraid the LLC spike gonna go a little too high when you put some load.

anyone have something to say about LLC spike ?


----------



## chachmarach

GroupB, What hardware monitoring software are you using in your screenshot a couple pages back? Thanks


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have a 6700k with gigabyte gaming 7 board , flashed the latest bios - cant get the cpu stable at 4.6ghz @ 1,.40 volts ......strange ...at 1.45 votls it seems to post to windows and run benchmarks but anything below this ,. blue screen .
> 
> so far all options are on auto .......what should i do ..to get it stable at 4.7 or 4.8ghz


Max LLC.. and you probably can't. My chip won't do more than 4.6 @ ~1.375v (4.7 at 1.43ish i guess) and that's fairly normal. That's with no real vdroop too and you might be losing a lot of vcore to vdroop


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> GroupB, What hardware monitoring software are you using in your screenshot a couple pages back? Thanks


Im using HWINFO64 and the gigabyte one but its pretty useless since it refresh at 5 sec ( the gigabyte) and cannot be set quicker, its just there to set my rpm curve of my pump.

The graph are from hwinfo64 also, you right click on the value you want to graph.

Well I think Im gonna call it, I cant get 4.9 ghz , I push till 1.43 vcore in bios but , im afraid of the LLC spike , I dont know much about that since its my first Motherboard with it, and if its spike a little higher before getting the voltage stable im afraid of hitting 1.45 +

If i remove LLC its a no go at all, I put 1.43 and end up with like 1.33v thats a crazy drop.

Im gonna try to Blck my way pass 4.8 a least


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> When I start up HWiNFO, I always get this warning about an ASUS EC (Embedded Controller) sensor which "can also have an impact on system stability".
> 
> I usually ignore this and hit continue, should I "Disable the sensor"??


I have it enabled and it's not causing me any problems. You can always disable it later if it becomes problematic.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> not sure , look like 1344k are easy to pass on prime 28.7
> 
> Im looking for other bench little harder but I kinda want to stay away from prime 28.7 small ftt , cpu package power jump near 120W when I do that, is that dangerous a little or perfectly fine?


I've started liking the hwbot x265 4K run, it's overkill mode allows you to utilise all of the RAM.


----------



## reechings

So looking at the graph it looks like most people have stuck with 100 BLCK. Is there no real difference with going higher and lowering multiplier performance wise?


----------



## hapyhar0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hapyhar0ld*
> 
> Interesting thing happened. Turned off CPU spread spectrum and set the blck to 100 MHz and it's now unstable at 1.325v. Cranked it up to 1.35v and stressing right now...I'll let you know how that turns out.


Didn't like 1.325v, but it's stable at 1.330v now at 21 hours of p95.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So looking at the graph it looks like most people have stuck with 100 BLCK. Is there no real difference with going higher and lowering multiplier performance wise?


What you're basically asking us is whether overclocking the CPU gives performance differences. Sure? Depends on what you're doing.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So looking at the graph it looks like most people have stuck with 100 BLCK. Is there no real difference with going higher and lowering multiplier performance wise?


Generally OCing the Multiplier is the best and most effective way to OC the CPU. When multiplier OCing isn't available people move towards BLCK. The one reason people might still OC the BLCK is if they want to increase other buses where the multiplier OC isn't where they want it. Also increasing the BLCK too much can increase jitter which can cause instability. You can always try BLCK versus Multiplier (while maintaining same frequency along all other CPU domains) I think you will find no big difference. Multiplier OC is also usually easier.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So looking at the graph it looks like most people have stuck with 100 BLCK. Is there no real difference with going higher and lowering multiplier performance wise?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally OCing the Multiplier is the best and most effective way to OC the CPU. When multiplier OCing isn't available people move towards BLCK. The one reason people might still OC the BLCK is if they want to increase other buses where the multiplier OC isn't where they want it. Also increasing the BLCK too much can increase jitter which can cause instability. You can always try BLCK versus Multiplier (while maintaining same frequency along all other CPU domains) I think you will find no big difference. Multiplier OC is also usually easier.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info!

On a separate topic, how are everybody's temps when at 1.3 volts and higher on the CPU when running realbench stress test? I have been pushing 80 on one core at 1.35 volts and am wondering if I need to reapply my TIM. I bought a swiftech h220-x to go with my 6700k and thought it was one of the better coolers you could get without going custom.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Generally OCing the Multiplier is the best and most effective way to OC the CPU. When multiplier OCing isn't available people move towards BLCK. The one reason people might still OC the BLCK is if they want to increase other buses where the multiplier OC isn't where they want it. Also increasing the BLCK too much can increase jitter which can cause instability. You can always try BLCK versus Multiplier (while maintaining same frequency along all other CPU domains) I think you will find no big difference. Multiplier OC is also usually easier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> On a separate topic, how are everybody's temps when at 1.3 volts and higher on the CPU when running realbench stress test? I have been pushing 80 on one core at 1.35 volts and am wondering if I need to reapply my TIM. I bought a swiftech h220-x to go with my 6700k and thought it was one of the better coolers you could get without going custom.


???

It was covered in the OP. What you asked was how much performance difference there is from overclocking - and that depends on what you do. And if gaming, which games.

There's no need to increase bclk that far from 100 anyways. There are many ways to get a specific core clock with small changes in the base clock and tweaking the core multiplier.

I posted my temperature chart in the OP but I'm delidded/not running i7.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Generally OCing the Multiplier is the best and most effective way to OC the CPU. When multiplier OCing isn't available people move towards BLCK. The one reason people might still OC the BLCK is if they want to increase other buses where the multiplier OC isn't where they want it. Also increasing the BLCK too much can increase jitter which can cause instability. You can always try BLCK versus Multiplier (while maintaining same frequency along all other CPU domains) I think you will find no big difference. Multiplier OC is also usually easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> On a separate topic, how are everybody's temps when at 1.3 volts and higher on the CPU when running realbench stress test? I have been pushing 80 on one core at 1.35 volts and am wondering if I need to reapply my TIM. I bought a swiftech h220-x to go with my 6700k and thought it was one of the better coolers you could get without going custom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???
> 
> It was covered in the OP. What you asked was how much performance difference there is from overclocking - and that depends on what you do. And if gaming, which games.
> 
> There's no need to increase bclk that far from 100 anyways. There are many ways to get a specific core clock with small changes in the base clock and tweaking the core multiplier.
> 
> I posted my temperature chart in the OP but I'm delidded/not running i7.
Click to expand...

I was meaning if anyone had noticed a difference in performance between running the same overall OC frequency with higher BCLK and lower multi vs just upping the multi. I didn't mean overclocked vs stock.


----------



## StrongForce

So tonight I did a test just for the lols 4.6 with 1.52, overheats and unstable... I really was unlucky with this chip it seems







. Ah well I guess 4.5 still plenty of firepower though


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So tonight I did a test just for the lols 4.6 with 1.52, overheats and unstable... I really was unlucky with this chip it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ah well I guess 4.5 still plenty of firepower though


Bet there wouldnt be a noticeable difference anyway. I know theres not with 6700 4.6 and 4.7. In general usage and gaming anyway.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> I was meaning if anyone had noticed a difference in performance between running the same overall OC frequency with higher BCLK and lower multi vs just upping the multi. I didn't mean overclocked vs stock.


Ahhhh, that makes far more sense to me.

Overclocking base clock will probably overclock the fclk as well though. Graphics performance isn't really affected in my experience.

I also didn't see any difference with high base clock + low multiplier vs normal base clock + normal multiplier.


----------



## ThunderCleese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey ThunderCleese what are your ambient temps like? I ask because i have similar cooling (silver arrow) ~17c ambients and same vcore in bios, no vdroop problem and i maxed 65c on the same test when encoding with HT on (at the time, that was maybe 50c over ambient). I have excellent case airflow, got a good mount on the cooler, manually set my CPU fans to make sure they're on max when the CPU is loaded like this - but i'm curious of the amount of CPU-to-CPU variance in Skylake with the TIM under the IHS. I think here i likely have 1 or 2 small advantages and then a big lead from ambient temps being ~15c during test while yours are likely to be 5-10c hotter, all in all adding up to peaking ~13c higher on the hottest core
> 
> Thanks for posting your experience, seems z170 is a bit hit and miss!


Hey Cyro, ambient temps atm would be between 18-23, depending on the time of day (it was a 22 hour run). I'm also fairly certain I did a less than average job of thermal paste application, which would add a few C's to my results!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The value you're looking at in HWInfo seems to the VID, not the Vcore. They're easy to get mixed up, but look further down the list (below temperatures) to find Vcore.


Ahh yes that makes a lot more sense! In that case my reported vcore would be 1.356, with a spike to 1.368 at some point. So vdroop not quite as bad as I thought


----------



## MoGTy

I'm wondering, what does the cache frequency actually do for Skylake and why does overclocking it affect performance so little?

Is it still taking care of things like the Northbridge did (RAM, L1,2,3 etc)?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So tonight I did a test just for the lols 4.6 with 1.52, overheats and unstable... I really was unlucky with this chip it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ah well I guess 4.5 still plenty of firepower though


sometimes the extra voltage to require ' X ' you are better with ' Y ' an extra 100mhz does not give equal returns


----------



## error-id10t

Started pushing base clock to see what it allowed.. 375 was good but afterwards I just couldn't get BIOS to open up anymore to see if I could keep raising it further. It kept booting to windows and everything there was fine, just BIOS didn't want to open up.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Bet there wouldnt be a noticeable difference anyway. I know theres not with 6700 4.6 and 4.7. In general usage and gaming anyway.


Yes indeed.. you're right.. I might just try that BCLK thingy to get the most out of 4.5something

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> sometimes the extra voltage to require ' X ' you are better with ' Y ' an extra 100mhz does not give equal returns


Yea exactly... plus I tryed throwing 1.55 I have intel tuning plan I don't care but it wouldn't let me ugh, it puts 1.52.. so I'm kinda scratching my head though.. I always though thermal would be the limit most of the time for an OC.


----------



## zanardi

In the OP's chart I see users with Vcore under 1.3 V, but in that blue graph it's only 1.32+. Why is that?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> In the OP's chart I see users with Vcore under 1.3 V, but in that blue graph it's only 1.32+. Why is that?


It's probably my own mistake. Thanks for pointing it out, I'll fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Started pushing base clock to see what it allowed.. 375 was good but afterwards I just couldn't get BIOS to open up anymore to see if I could keep raising it further. It kept booting to windows and everything there was fine, just BIOS didn't want to open up.


Depending on motherboard settings, that maybe also mean you're overclocking the fclock like mad, which would make things unstabe in itself.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Max LLC.. and you probably can't. My chip won't do more than 4.6 @ ~1.375v (4.7 at 1.43ish i guess) and that's fairly normal. That's with no real vdroop too and you might be losing a lot of vcore to vdroop


so how do i go to 4.8 or 4.7 or i cant ---coz 4.6 is at 1.45 volts llc is maxed out ---strange though ---

i have the gigabyte gaming g7 board ---can i do anything to make it stable at 4.7 whats the max safe voltages

also i have crucial balastic 2400mhz ram , how can i over clock them to say 2600 mhx or more


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> so how do i go to 4.8 or 4.7 or i cant ---coz 4.6 is at 1.45 volts llc is maxed out ---strange though ---
> 
> i have the gigabyte gaming g7 board ---can i do anything to make it stable at 4.7 whats the max safe voltages
> 
> also i have crucial balastic 2400mhz ram , how can i over clock them to say 2600 mhx or more


If 1.45 is what your getting 4.6 I would not even try 4.7.

To be honest if it was mine I wouldn't even be running 1.45.

I can do 4.7 on 1.37v but thinking of sticking with this current OC of 4.6 1.31v for 24/7.

That is only my personal preference anyway.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So tonight I did a test just for the lols 4.6 with 1.52, overheats and unstable... I really was unlucky with this chip it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ah well I guess 4.5 still plenty of firepower though


I think the TPU does a pretty good job in terms of determining CPU OC capability. Well, at least it did for my board. Some boards may not have the option.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If 1.45 is what your getting 4.6 I would not even try 4.7.
> 
> To be honest if it was mine I wouldn't even be running 1.45.
> 
> I can do 4.7 on 1.37v but thinking of sticking with this current OC of 4.6 1.31v for 24/7.
> 
> That is only my personal preference anyway.


To a decent extent that's true. Who actually KNOWS what voltage will degrade in say, 3 years of "use"? Nobody. We're all guessing to some extent.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To a decent extend that's true. Who actually KNOWS what voltage will degrade in say, 3 years of "use"? Nobody. We're all guessing to some extent.


1.424V is the maximum I'm prepared to tolerate for 24/7 operation. Anything more then it's the lower multiplier.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> 1.424V is the maximum I'm prepared to tolerate for 24/7 operation. Anything more then it's the lower multiplier.


Thankfully with the base clock changes we don't have to make such large changes in vcore to get the highest overclock... If say, your next multiplier needs 1.45v, then you would have to pass and go back down 100mhz and down to like 1.37v or so... Now we can fine tune it until we get an overclock that is just stable enough at 1.424v, for example. Nice to see.

And so, I would've liked to see more people tinker with the base clock.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If 1.45 is what your getting 4.6 I would not even try 4.7.
> 
> To be honest if it was mine I wouldn't even be running 1.45.
> 
> I can do 4.7 on 1.37v but thinking of sticking with this current OC of 4.6 1.31v for 24/7.
> 
> That is only my personal preference anyway.


Use multiples of .016V for Vcore. There's a reason why Silicon Lottery does this also. You'll soon see why.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thankfully with the base clock changes we don't have to make such large changes in vcore to get the highest overclock... If say, your next multiplier needs 1.45v, then you would have to pass and go back down 100mhz and down to like 1.37v or so... Now we can fine tune it until we get an overclock that is just stable enough at 1.424v, for example. Nice to see.
> 
> And so, I would've liked to see more people tinker with the base clock.


I'm aware of that if one wants to be at the bleeding edge of capability. Is that hint of desperation worth the effort? To each his own.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So looking at the graph it looks like most people have stuck with 100 BLCK. Is there no real difference with going higher and lowering multiplier performance wise?


Well, i can use approximately 4.6ghz at 1.37v or, i'l assume ~4.7 at 1.43v. Maybe a bit less? I'l test eventually.

I could use something like 4650 at 1.4v with a different base clock, but then i'd be messing up my RAM. I'd have to over or underclock that slightly. A minor change to bclk wouldn't make that much difference, but it would leave fclk still close to 1000mhz.

If i were to make a real change to base clock to overclock fclk, there would have to be math and testing to get bclk to a high value (120+?) and still get a good number (not too high or low) with RAM at the CPU core value that i wanted, while still being stable on fclk. Would fclk OC help me specifically? How much would it help me? Unanswered questions and i'm somewhat of an enthusiast so a lot of people wouldn't bother. It's stuff that i'l get to after 4.7ghz, 3200mhz RAM works. That shouldn't be hard, just a matter of time - this chip+board has been very easy for me to handle compared to Haswell, i'm rarely crashing unexpectedly or having to fight with anything.

Quote:


> Use multiples of .016V for Vcore. There's a reason why Silicon Lottery does this also. You'll soon see why.


Because the sensor only updates in those approximate values? That doesn't really bother me since voltage changes will actually be applied to the CPU in far smaller steps and the sensor is not particularly accurate or able to tell small voltage differences anyway.

Quote:


> so how do i go to 4.8 or 4.7 or i cant ---coz 4.6 is at 1.45 volts llc is maxed out ---strange though ---
> 
> i have the gigabyte gaming g7 board ---can i do anything to make it stable at 4.7 whats the max safe voltages
> 
> also i have crucial balastic 2400mhz ram , how can i over clock them to say 2600 mhx or more


You probably can't, depending on the chip and with maybe some motherboard influence though that's probably fairly minor.

Does your RAM do 2400 at 1.2v? You can likely run it at 1.35v, keep the same timings (in particular, the 4 primary timings as well as probably Command Rate and trfc, those seem to be the important ones!) and crank up the clock speeds, but RAM OC's are quite complicated beyond that.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To a decent extent that's true. Who actually KNOWS what voltage will degrade in say, 3 years of "use"? Nobody. We're all guessing to some extent.


Exactly! Nice to see what your chip can do but as 24/7 goes i think 4.5 with 1.3vtt - Approx - is plenty if you can do it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I'm aware of that if one wants to be at the bleeding edge of capability. Is that hint of desperation worth the effort? To each his own.


It takes me less than 3 minutes to change vcore and frequency and start up a stress test. If 3 minutes isn't enough effort to go up maybe half a multiplier's worth, then you just don't care that much about your overclock in the first place - doesn't make other people desperate though.


----------



## ladcrooks

its not the setting up time - its the length of time you want to leave it


----------



## Cyro999

It's fairly easy to just set a test going before you leave computer


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It takes me less than 3 minutes to change vcore and frequency and start up a stress test. If 3 minutes isn't enough effort to go up maybe half a multiplier's worth, then you just don't care that much about your overclock in the first place - doesn't make other people desperate though.


*"then you just don't care that much about your overclock in the first place"*

You're overreacting. I don't care that much between say 4.6GHz and 4.65GHz is more like it. Kudos to those who do and suit your agenda.


----------



## mandrix

I tried changing BLCK, actually spent an hour or so looking at different combo's of BLCK & multi and I couldn't really edge out anything worthwhile. Still required basically as much vcore as multiplier only.

So basically I got an average cpu (compared to my Haswell cpu's), I can boot into Windows at 4.8 but any kind of stress test is not passable except a little of x264 maybe...so I got 4.7 stable to my satisfaction at 1.390 Adaptive setpoint (1.408 max) but I'll probably stick with 4.6 and keep my "2666" RAM at 3000. The RAM at least turned out to be pretty decent.









Haven't decided if I want to sell this 6700K and try for a better one, or upgrade my gpu. Anyone need some 7950 water blocks? lol. Wish they would fit something R9....


----------



## BoredErica

So, moving on.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> its not the setting up time - its the length of time you want to leave it


Set it to run when you're sleeping. Very few people who get a four core run their machine 24/7 and are so busy doing so that they can never spare the time it takes to stress the computer for a day or a week.

And that's really one of the biggest reasons why I decided to take a more hard-line attitude when asking for re-stress testing via PM. It takes almost no time, so I see anybody who refuses my request to be afraid their settings won't pass.

It's like climbing onto bed only to remember the lights in the kitchen are still on - literally takes less than 60 seconds to do it - but can't be bothered. That's a bit tangential though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm wondering, what does the cache frequency actually do for Skylake and why does overclocking it affect performance so little?
> 
> Is it still taking care of things like the Northbridge did (RAM, L1,2,3 etc)?


I wonder as well. You might know that this is similar behavior to Haswell though. The cache overclocking on Haswell was just as useless. Personally I worry far more about the practical side of things than the theoretical - but I wouldn't say no to accurate info.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Set it to run when you're sleeping. Very few people who get a four core run their machine 24/7 and are so busy doing so that they can never spare the time it takes to stress the computer for a day or a week.
> 
> And that's really one of the biggest reasons why I decided to take a more hard-line attitude when asking for re-stress testing via PM. It takes almost no time, so I see anybody who refuses my request to be afraid their settings won't pass.
> 
> It's like climbing onto bed only to remember the lights in the kitchen are still on - literally takes less than 60 seconds to do it - but can't be bothered. That's a bit tangential though.
> 
> I wonder as well. You might know that this is similar behavior to Haswell though. The cache overclocking on Haswell was just as useless. Personally I worry far more about the practical side of things than the theoretical - but I wouldn't say no to accurate info.


AFAIK, the cache setting changes L3 performance but not L2 and L1 (which are static or linked to CPU core frequency?). That should be fairly easy to test. It doesn't change RAM performance, AFAIK.


----------



## Guzmanus

Username: Guzmanus
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency: 3800
Vcore in UEFI: Offset +85mV
Vcore: 1.316V
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Noctua U12S
Stability Test: 1 hour on P95 28.7, 1344 FFT 4Gb RAM usage and 15min FFT time
Batch Number: Bought in spain

Ram Speed: 2600 15-17-17-38-2 @ 1.35V (default is [email protected])
Ram Voltage: 1.35V, VCCSA 1.15, VCCIO 1.05
Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
LLC Setting: 4
Misc Comments: Got some problems with overclocking the ram. I thought at first the CPU was unstable (couldnt even do [email protected] stable)

Proof:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll try to push it higher but as for now i'm OK with this settings


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *Set it to run when you're sleeping.* Very few people who get a four core run their machine 24/7 and are so busy doing so that they can never spare the time it takes to stress the computer for a day or a week.


I wouldn't be able to sleep. Knowing my luck, it would be a fireman patting me on the back









I agree on setting the time , i just cannot agree on thrashing my cpu for hrs on end - it could be the difference of my chip lasting another year. There is no real proof to say it doesn't or does hurt in timescale wise. There are those that believe in it and others that don't, Sheep follow sheep


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I agree on setting the time , i just cannot agree on thrashing my cpu for hrs on end - it could be the difference of my chip lasting another year. There is no real proof to say it doesn't or does hurt in timescale wise. There are those that believe in it and others that don't, Sheep follow sheep


Load hours is probably the most important thing for degradation. I see no problem with 8hrs of encoding, considering i'l do hundreds to maybe thousands of light x264 encoding in the lifetime of the CPU.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm wondering, what does the cache frequency actually do for Skylake and why does overclocking it affect performance so little?
> 
> Is it still taking care of things like the Northbridge did (RAM, L1,2,3 etc)?


Very little, less than HW/DC IMO.

If you believe in AIDA then it only affects L3 and even there where slightly. This is a comparison of x48/x41 vs. x48/x46.


----------



## Mayne88

I'm having issues with my i5 6600k overclocking on my ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII Ranger motherboard.

From what i read everywhere I should use adaptive voltage and set the maximum voltage there but I tried to set the turbo voltage maximum on my ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger to 1.28V but it doesn't work, it just blows past it to like 1.45V at load which is insane for 4.2ghz.

Here are my settings:


Here's the actual voltage during stress test:


Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## chachmarach

GROUPB, it, looks like my 6700K can run at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.264v under load, 4.7ghz/47 cache with around 1.3 volts, and to get 4.8ghz/40 cache stable for X264 stress test, I need around 1.365v under load. Didn't try for 4.9ghz yet but as you have found I would also likely need into the low 1.4's to get stable. Seems like I can get real bench stable with less voltage than X264. Looks like I might stick with 4.7ghz for everyday.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> GROUPB, it, looks like my 6700K can run at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.264v under load, 4.7ghz/47 cache with around 1.3 volts, and to get 4.8ghz/40 cache stable for X264 stress test, I need around 1.365v under load. Didn't try for 4.9ghz yet but as you have found I would also likely need into the low 1.4's to get stable. Seems like I can get real bench stable with less voltage than X264. Looks like I might stick with 4.7ghz for everyday.


You lucky B*****D!!!! ?????


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> GROUPB, it, looks like my 6700K can run at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.264v under load, 4.7ghz/47 cache with around 1.3 volts, and to get 4.8ghz/40 cache stable for X264 stress test, I need around 1.365v under load. Didn't try for 4.9ghz yet but as you have found I would also likely need into the low 1.4's to get stable. Seems like I can get real bench stable with less voltage than X264. Looks like I might stick with 4.7ghz for everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky B*****D!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> I'm having issues with my i5 6600k overclocking on my ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII Ranger motherboard.
> 
> From what i read everywhere I should use adaptive voltage and set the maximum voltage there but I tried to set the turbo voltage maximum on my ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger to 1.28V but it doesn't work, it just blows past it to like 1.45V at load which is insane for 4.2ghz.
> 
> Here are my settings:
> 
> 
> Here's the actual voltage during stress test:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


Have you touched LLC? I haven't checked AUTO but previous ASUS boards always had AUTO = MAX. Change that to LLC 5 and try again..


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chachmarach*
> 
> GROUPB, it, looks like my 6700K can run at 4.6ghz/46 cache at around 1.264v under load, 4.7ghz/47 cache with around 1.3 volts, and to get 4.8ghz/40 cache stable for X264 stress test, I need around 1.365v under load. Didn't try for 4.9ghz yet but as you have found I would also likely need into the low 1.4's to get stable. Seems like I can get real bench stable with less voltage than X264. Looks like I might stick with 4.7ghz for everyday.


I try 4.9 and the voltage needed is HUGE, I was able to prime95 1344k for about 8 minute with 1.43V in bios, giving me like 1.404 in load, I did more test with Blck and after 4840 ish you really need to be in the 1.4 under load. I normally go all the way on voltage ( use to run my 1090T @ 1.56V for like 4 year no problem) but that LLC spike thing just scare me... and without it, the Vdroop is so intense there no way I will be able to hit the 1.4 ish under load.

With my cache stock I needed exactly the same voltage as you to be stable at 4.8

You should stick to 4.8 for everyday if your temps are good, we do it with less voltage anyway.

How your temps? I was afraid of the bad thermal paste some user report and was almost ready to delid it right away but I must say I dont feel the need, Im running prime95 8k right now with 1.41V in bios and 1.392 in load with vccsa 1.15 and vccio 1.15 and the cache at 4.7 ghz and im hitting 80/75/71/71C at max


----------



## Cyro999

Mayne88, just use manual


----------



## chachmarach

I am very close to you at 4.8. I was just running Intel stress test along with real bench at the same time and with the Noctua 15 Heatsink I am about 65c . Ya I see no reason to delid. Our 6700s seem to be very alike. It was nice to luck out for once. Glad I hung on to this one.


----------



## Cyro999

It's a very nice chip  200mhz better than mine

I passed 50 loops x264 with 4.6ghz, 1.375v

went to 4.7ghz, 1.41v - crashed 8% into a loop and then again 5% into the next loop

went to 1.425v (0.05v above last multiplier) and it crashed after 25% of a loop.

I'l have to revisit 47x, taking more care with setting stuff like RAM to low clocks, maybe toggling hyperthreading and such - that voltage increase is huge


----------



## chachmarach

I don't know if this is typical but on the top of my heat spreader right out of the box you could see the outline/impression of the actual core it seemed in a darker grey. Rectangular shape. Just wondering if some are installed better or tighter to the spreader from factory than others so better temps? Maybe they are all like that.


----------



## error-id10t

Your voltage increase sounds normal to me of ~0.06v. It's only less when you're doing easy increases but obviously you're reaching limits for now.


----------



## llantant

**ignore me. Answered above!


----------



## ladcrooks

mistake in what i said

Stupid of me - yours is an i5 not the i7


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Your voltage increase sounds normal to me of ~0.06v. It's only less when you're doing easy increases but obviously you're reaching limits for now.


that's +0.05v and a huge loss of stability, i think it might take 0.08 - 0.09v for 100mhz. Hopefully it's not that much.


----------



## error-id10t

@Darkwizzie Can you update mine to 1.33v. Found I had to up it from 1.32v by using the hwbot x265, pmode & overkill mode x3 and x4. At 1.32v it kept freezing (x2 was fine always).


----------



## Mayne88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Have you touched LLC? I haven't checked AUTO but previous ASUS boards always had AUTO = MAX. Change that to LLC 5 and try again..


I set the LLC to level 5 but now it's even worse, i don't know what the hell is going on.


















The way i found overclocking works is if i use Offset mode and set it to -0.1V so it get to 1.28V at load instead of default 1.38V at load which seems high for only 4.2ghz. Works without any issues but i'd prefer adaptive mode if it actually worked.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> I set the LLC to level 5 but now it's even worse, i don't know what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way i found overclocking works is if i use Offset mode and set it to -0.1V so it get to 1.28V at load instead of default 1.38V at load which seems high for only 4.2ghz. Works without any issues but i'd prefer adaptive mode if it actually worked.


You can lower the LLC even more, 5 was just a suggestion. Don't be afraid to keep tinkering...if you can't get any decent results start complaining to Asus for a bios replacement.

But as far as offset mode, I had to set mine way negative to work as well. But I prefer Adaptive.


----------



## gtaadicto

Hi, I recently purchased a 6600k with a MSI Z170A GAMING M5 mobo and G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4 2400 16GB 2X8.
I'm trying to overclock it but I can't get it past 4.5GHz while having a good stability.

At 4.5GHz I have adaptive auto Vcore+0.265V offset. The voltages I have are:

800mhz 1.048V
4 500mhz 1 core load 1.424V
4500mhz prime 95 (4 core load) 1.368-1.392V. I have CM Seidon 120V cooler and the temp is 25-30ºC idle and 65-80ºC in p95 with 85ºC peaks.

If I try to raise the multiplier or BCLK to have more than 4.5GHZ Prime 95 fails within 1 hour, or even 1 minute!. I'm not willing to raise the voltage even more, as 1.45V is the maximum recommended.

I tried everything to get 4.6GHz stable: fixed vcore, changing uncore/ring ratio, disabling power save, raising power and current limit, setting XMP on or off, DDR4 default 2133mhz speed,and so on, but prime95 or linpack keep crashing. I often get MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION BSOD on W10 X64.

The mobo doesn't have LLC.







I sincerely expected it to be present in this €200 mobo.

Can I do anything to get 4.6 stable?

I guess I have a bad CPU batch. The batch is L520C036 Malaysia.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> but i'd prefer adaptive mode if it actually worked.


There was a BIOS update (ASUS) that supposedly makes adaptive broken, I say supposedly as it hasn't been released for Hero but basically people were complaining that Adaptive was raising volts way too high, seems you may have this. If you can't make it work then meanwhile use Manual and enable C states. LLC5 should not be doing that but as suggested you can always try lower.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I guess I have a bad CPU batch. The batch is L520C036 Malaysia.


6600K are not as good overclockers as 6700K, and 4500Mhz seems to be the standard for those.


----------



## Mayne88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There was a BIOS update that supposedly makes adaptive broken, I say supposedly as it hasn't been released for Hero but basically people were complaining that Adaptive was raising volts way too high, seems you may have this. If you can't make it work then meanwhile use Manual and enable C states. LLC5 should not be doing that but as suggested you can always try lower.


I'm using few days old BIOS 0905, maybe this one is broken.
For now i'll keep using Offset mode with -0.1V set, during x264 testing i get 1.25Vcore and about 45C temps and 1.28Vcore/57C max on Prime95 28.7 small FTT test.


----------



## agung79

on progress... will update soon after loop 50...



quick test with ibt


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> 6600K are not as good overclockers as 6700K, and 4500Mhz seems to be the standard for those.


Siliconlottery actually said that their 6600k's were clocking better than their 6700k's.

The 6600k's in this chart range from 4.5ghz at 1.325v to 4.85ghz at 1.41v.


----------



## chachmarach

I had two 6600k's before my 6700k and they both could hit in the 4.5 to 4.6 range stable but I think the wall was not much further than that and would require a lot more voltage for any higher. The one required around 1.36v for 4.5ghz and the other was a little better and could do 4.6ghz more easily.


----------



## kikkobots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There was a BIOS update (ASUS) that supposedly makes adaptive broken, I say supposedly as it hasn't been released for Hero but basically people were complaining that Adaptive was raising volts way too high, seems you may have this. If you can't make it work then meanwhile use Manual and enable C states. LLC5 should not be doing that but as suggested you can always try lower.


I can confirm this was happening to my computer as well with the 1003 BIOS for my ASUS z170-A. In the ASUS Q&A thread another user mentioned having this problem as well, so I'd avoid adapive until they fix the problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Set it to run when you're sleeping. Very few people who get a four core run their machine 24/7 and are so busy doing so that they can never spare the time it takes to stress the computer for a day or a week.


my issues is I can only test when im sleeping and when I'm at work. So I can try 2 settings a day for stress testing, which is too little for me. I wish I could do 15 minute stresses to see stability.

On an aside on my 6700k, I did manage to do 4.6 ghz @ 1.34 V for 33 loops in x264. Before I was failing at 1.35 and 1.36 but I forgot to turn off spread spectrum. Testing 1.33V right now while im at work, hopefully it will be stable!! This chip is starting to look better and better (but only maybe cause I had failures before and now they are successes!)


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> I set the LLC to level 5 but now it's even worse, i don't know what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way i found overclocking works is if i use Offset mode and set it to -0.1V so it get to 1.28V at load instead of default 1.38V at load which seems high for only 4.2ghz. Works without any issues but i'd prefer adaptive mode if it actually worked.


Take that voltage down immediately. You never ever want to go above 1.52v for any reason even at idle. Honestly I wouldnt even go above 1.45v on air cooling or other ambient under load either.


----------



## Mayne88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Take that voltage down immediately. You never ever want to go above 1.52v for any reason even at idle. Honestly I wouldnt even go above 1.45v on air cooling or other ambient under load either.


Yeah i did immediately, it ran at that voltage for like 5s tops. Using offset now, max 1.25V until they fix adaptive mode.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Yeah i did immediately, it ran at that voltage for like 5s tops. Using offset now, max 1.25V until they fix adaptive mode.


Which board are you using? My ASUS is running adaptive just fine.

edit: spelling


----------



## gtaadicto

Would you run 6600k at 4.6 1.45V with adaptive voltage for daily use, avg. 3-4 hours?


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtaadicto*
> 
> Would you run 6600k at 4.6 1.45V with adaptive voltage for daily use, avg. 3-4 hours?


I wont and I have a custom loop... What if your LLC spike on your 1.45V you will spike out of specs...

Unless you can hook a multimeter and really KNOW whats voltage you run and an oscilloscope to know if the LLC give you resonable spike.

Im stepping back from 1.4 ish until I find a multimeter with 3 digit or an oscilloscope to check my LLC, dont believe the vcore software reading unless it verified.

I can do 4.8 on my 6700k with only 1.38 in bios but I plan to push it more when I check my real vcore


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtaadicto*
> 
> Would you run 6600k at 4.6 1.45V with adaptive voltage for daily use, avg. 3-4 hours?


Nope, 1.40v is as high as I'd go on a very beefy air cooler or AIO. I might give 1.42v a try with a custom loop but that's it really.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Nope, 1.40v is as high as I'd go on a very beefy air cooler or AIO. I might give 1.42v a try with a custom loop but that's it really.


Some 6700Ks run more than 1.4V at stock turbo speeds...


----------



## Mayne88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Which board are you using? My ASUS is running adaptive just fine.
> 
> edit: spelling


ROG MAXIMUS VIII Ranger, 0905 bios


----------



## agung79

Username: agung79
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 4900
Core Frequency: 4900
Cache Frequency: 4900
Vcore in UEFI: 1.61v
Vcore: 1.568v
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: custom wc
Stability Test: x264 50 loop, ibt axv v2.54 standart 10 run
Batch Number: Malay L525B503
Ram Speed: 3000 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.4V
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
LLC Setting: none
Misc Comments: xmp 3200 now can boot (xmp led light up) but not stable on mem test and in outer ring on bios multiplier x48, so on NB freq on cpu id 4800
http://valid.x86.fr/6bcq16 cpu-z validation

Proof:
Warning:




please update


----------



## error-id10t

I've fixed your entry....

Have you tried without playing with cache, just letting it stay at auto and see what you need? I've seen nothing to justify raising cache myself here or elsewhere (someone feel free to correct) beyond showing that it was raised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 4900
> Core Frequency: 4900
> Cache Frequency: 4900
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.61v
> Vcore: 1.568v
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: custom wc
> Stability Test: x264 50 loop, ibt axv v2.54 standart 10 run
> Batch Number: Malay L525B503
> Ram Speed: 3000 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.4V
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: none
> Misc Comments: I'm crazy and want to burn my chip!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've fixed your entry....
> 
> Have you tried without playing with cache, just letting it stay at auto and see what you need? I've seen nothing to justify raising cache myself here or elsewhere (someone feel free to correct) beyond showing that it was raised.


i can not playing with cache, no bios setting for that. and i just find out about outer ring multiplier (it set 48), always i just set same like clock multiplier, but some how i forget to fill it with 49, and now on fb freq on cpu-z show 4800, and cpu-z validation said uncore 4800... what is that?


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah that's cache / whatever the other mobo manufacturers call it. Sorry I always forget it has other unusual names against it too. That's the one I suggested you just leave on auto.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah that's cache / whatever the other mobo manufacturers call it. Sorry I always forget it has other unusual names against it too. That's the one I suggested you just leave on auto.


okay... thanks... i think i'll try 5000 with lower cache
















now i just want to sleep...


----------



## agung79

double post... i relly need to sleep


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Some 6700Ks run more than 1.4V at stock turbo speeds...


That's nice for those chips and all but I'd return them in a heartbeat if that's what it actually needed to do stock turbo.

I guess I'm just a chicken, but 80+°C on a realistic stress test just doesn't tickle my fancy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> ROG MAXIMUS VIII Ranger, 0905 bios


Heh. Now that is odd, my cousin has this exact same mobo. He's doing fine.


----------



## GroupB

I hook a multimeter to my Vcore probe on my Motherboard , the result are interesting.

Motherboard : Gigabyte Z170x-UD5 Bios F4b

Multimeter Mag tool EM710 ( Accuracy of +/- (0.3%+2 digit) ) Is that consider a good accuracy ? anyway that the best I have right now

LLC set to HIGH , ( there 3 mode AUTO/NORMAL/HIGH) AUTO and Normal are the same thing and its "OFF"

My set voltage in Bios : 1.395V

My bios detection ( PC health) : 1.392V

Windows Idle ( HWinfo64) : 1.392V

Prime95 1344k load (HWinfo64) :1.380V

Multimeter while Idling in BIOS : 1.407V ( with the accuracy translate to: at the lowest 1.399V and at the highest 1.414V )

Multimeter while Idling in Windows : 1.404V to 1.407V ( translate to : lowest 1.397V and highest 1.414V )

Multimeter while Prime 1344K : 1.417V to 1.422V ( translate to: lowest 1.410V and highest 1.429V)

I also have a oscilloscope but the multimeter DC accuracy is (0.3% +3digit) so its one digit worst and I dont know if there really a purpose in hooking a oscilloscope... can we see the LLC spike or its out of the oscilloscope range anyway? If you know more about oscilloscope my model is the OTC 3840F check the accuracy online and tell me if there some purpose to hook it up or not.

I was surprise to see no Vdroop at all with the multimeter while the software reading give me one, in fact its the other way around its probably the LLC feature pushing more voltage but why the software reading do not reflect that.

Anyway I thought I share my result with you guys.


----------



## BoredErica

Average OC4.66Median OC4.7Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.371



This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 1%4.848Top 17%4.849 ~ 23th Percentile4.7Bottom 18%4.6Bottom 11%4.5


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.674.66Average Voltage1.371.38

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> I try 4.9 and the voltage needed is HUGE, I was able to prime95 1344k for about 8 minute with 1.43V in bios, giving me like 1.404 in load, I did more test with Blck and after 4840 ish you really need to be in the 1.4 under load. I normally go all the way on voltage ( use to run my 1090T @ 1.56V for like 4 year no problem) but that LLC spike thing just scare me... and without it, the Vdroop is so intense there no way I will be able to hit the 1.4 ish under load.
> 
> With my cache stock I needed exactly the same voltage as you to be stable at 4.8
> 
> You should stick to 4.8 for everyday if your temps are good, we do it with less voltage anyway.
> 
> How your temps? I was afraid of the bad thermal paste some user report and was almost ready to delid it right away but I must say I dont feel the need, Im running prime95 8k right now with 1.41V in bios and 1.392 in load with vccsa 1.15 and vccio 1.15 and the cache at 4.7 ghz and im hitting 80/75/71/71C at max


That will probably pass in x264 but fail in Prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Username: Guzmanus
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 3800
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset +85mV
> Vcore: 1.316V
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U12S
> Stability Test: 1 hour on P95 28.7, 1344 FFT 4Gb RAM usage and 15min FFT time
> Batch Number: Bought in spain
> 
> Ram Speed: 2600 15-17-17-38-2 @ 1.35V (default is [email protected])
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V, VCCSA 1.15, VCCIO 1.05
> Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc Comments: Got some problems with overclocking the ram. I thought at first the CPU was unstable (couldnt even do [email protected] stable)
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to push it higher but as for now i'm OK with this settings


Charted, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @Darkwizzie Can you update mine to 1.33v. Found I had to up it from 1.32v by using the hwbot x265, pmode & overkill mode x3 and x4. At 1.32v it kept freezing (x2 was fine always).


Updated!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtaadicto*
> 
> Hi, I recently purchased a 6600k with a MSI Z170A GAMING M5 mobo and G.Skill RipjawsV DDR4 2400 16GB 2X8.
> I'm trying to overclock it but I can't get it past 4.5GHz while having a good stability.
> 
> At 4.5GHz I have adaptive auto Vcore+0.265V offset. The voltages I have are:
> 
> 800mhz 1.048V
> 4 500mhz 1 core load 1.424V
> 4500mhz prime 95 (4 core load) 1.368-1.392V. I have CM Seidon 120V cooler and the temp is 25-30ºC idle and 65-80ºC in p95 with 85ºC peaks.
> 
> If I try to raise the multiplier or BCLK to have more than 4.5GHZ Prime 95 fails within 1 hour, or even 1 minute!. I'm not willing to raise the voltage even more, as 1.45V is the maximum recommended.
> 
> I tried everything to get 4.6GHz stable: fixed vcore, changing uncore/ring ratio, disabling power save, raising power and current limit, setting XMP on or off, DDR4 default 2133mhz speed,and so on, but prime95 or linpack keep crashing. I often get MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION BSOD on W10 X64.
> 
> The mobo doesn't have LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely expected it to be present in this €200 mobo.
> 
> Can I do anything to get 4.6 stable?
> 
> I guess I have a bad CPU batch. The batch is L520C036 Malaysia.


Prime95 is too vague because v28.7 is far harder to pass than v27.9.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> 6600K are not as good overclockers as 6700K, and 4500Mhz seems to be the standard for those.


There's a section of the chart dedicated to averaging clocks/voltages for 6700k vs 6600k. Right now The 6600k chips are doing on average 0.01ghz higher clocks at 0.01v llower voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> I can confirm this was happening to my computer as well with the 1003 BIOS for my ASUS z170-A. In the ASUS Q&A thread another user mentioned having this problem as well, so I'd avoid adapive until they fix the problem
> my issues is I can only test when im sleeping and when I'm at work. So I can try 2 settings a day for stress testing, which is too little for me. I wish I could do 15 minute stresses to see stability.
> 
> On an aside on my 6700k, I did manage to do 4.6 ghz @ 1.34 V for 33 loops in x264. Before I was failing at 1.35 and 1.36 but I forgot to turn off spread spectrum. Testing 1.33V right now while im at work, hopefully it will be stable!! This chip is starting to look better and better (but only maybe cause I had failures before and now they are successes!)


I believe the adaptive problem still exists on the -A mobo but not the Hero mobos.

Testing 2 settings a day for stress testing seems fine to me. We only need to test all night/day when we're fine tuning. It's easy to get a ballpark stability by running P95 v27.9 for a little while. Took me maybe 4 days of testing to get my overclock for the CPU.

Base clock changes are used to fine tune an overclock ideally we already know is stable. It's something extra a person can do, and it doesn't have to be the very next day or week or month after the original overclock was set. If we're at 4.65ghz testing a week in and we want to bail, we still have 4.6ghz, not much is lost. It's not like choosing to fiddle with base clocks mean we are automatically committed to working on it for a week or more and if we change our minds midway, we have no overclock at all and we're back to square one. The order we do these things matter.

GL with the testing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 4900
> Core Frequency: 4900
> Cache Frequency: 4900
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.61v
> Vcore: 1.568v
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: custom wc
> Stability Test: x264 50 loop, ibt axv v2.54 standart 10 run
> Batch Number: Malay L525B503
> Ram Speed: 3000 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.4V
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: none
> Misc Comments: xmp 3200 now can boot (xmp led light up) but not stable on mem test and in outer ring on bios multiplier x48, so on NB freq on cpu id 4800
> http://valid.x86.fr/6bcq16 cpu-z validation
> 
> Proof:
> Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please update


agung79, if you're not going to run your chip at those voltages, I'm not charting that. I can put this in the extra comments section. If you're going to run that, you're going to degrade your chip and your overclock will be pulled sooner rather than later anyways due to it.

The chart is meant for overclocks that people actually use, not suicide runs.


----------



## BoredErica

Alritey folks.

The guide is nearing it's completion. Here's the changelog since I last posted about this.

10/2/2015
Minor cleanup in the chart.
Chart's other chart has been moved up for more visibility.
Overclocking section has been overhauled yet again. Fclk stuff might be too confusing.
Specified what exactly the Vcore statistic for average vcore and the vcore in the chart is from.
In the chart, Asrock has been fixed. It's now "ASRock".
Removed the 'it's here' line in pre-overclocking spoiler for cosmetic reasons.
Added part about downclocking chips in troubleshooting section.
Noted FPS gain in Oblivion with ram overclocking.
Updated section about max voltages.
Added note about Aida, XTU, etc being too easy to pass and not recommended in stress testing spoiler.
Updated temperature settings picture to change ghz -> GHz, and remove the time to crash column.
Added Time-to-Crash data in the misc spoiler, and added a piece that ranks tests by difficulty.

9/21/2015
Chart's text is now aligned to the middle of the box.
Various cleanup in the chart.
Chart now has percentile system working.
6600k vs 6700k color coded in chart, and average for each model shown.
Trendline in chart.
Chart now loses many of the columns on the right hand side.
Chart's graph has been replaced with Excel's... gotta find a way to quickly paste it over

9/15/2015
Removed thread status notice and Skylake availability notice.
Updated Fclk overclocking information.
Updated guide accordingly to new x264 minimum requirement for charting in all relevant placed.
Fixed a typo about Prime95 28.7 where I called it 28.5.
Removed "much more minor" when talking about rounding errors.
First serious attempt at editing the guide to reflect Fclk, and major overhauls of the rest of that spoiler.
Charting form modified. Now has requirements for stressing.
x264 version has been updated.



Spoiler: To-Do List and Entire Changelog



*To Do List:*
Test power usage as voltage/frequency changes

Separate temperature chart for different voltage and freq

10/2/2015
Minor cleanup in the chart.
Chart's other chart has been moved up for more visibility.
Overclocking section has been overhauled yet again. Fclk stuff might be too confusing.
Specified what exactly the Vcore statistic for average vcore and the vcore in the chart is from.
In the chart, Asrock has been fixed. It's now "ASRock".
Removed the 'it's here' line in pre-overclocking spoiler for cosmetic reasons.
Added part about downclocking chips in troubleshooting section.
Noted FPS gain in Oblivion with ram overclocking.
Updated section about max voltages.
Added note about Aida, XTU, etc being too easy to pass and not recommended in stress testing spoiler.
Updated temperature settings picture to change ghz -> GHz, and remove the time to crash column.
Added Time-to-Crash data in the misc spoiler, and added a piece that ranks tests by difficulty.

9/21/2015
Chart's text is now aligned to the middle of the box.
Various cleanup in the chart.
Chart now has percentile system working.
6600k vs 6700k color coded in chart, and average for each model shown.
Trendline in chart.
Chart now loses many of the columns on the right hand side.
Chart's graph has been replaced with Excel's... gotta find a way to quickly paste it over

9/15/2015
Removed thread status notice and Skylake availability notice.
Updated Fclk overclocking information.
Updated guide accordingly to new x264 minimum requirement for charting in all relevant placed.
Fixed a typo about Prime95 28.7 where I called it 28.5.
Removed "much more minor" when talking about rounding errors.
First serious attempt at editing the guide to reflect Fclk, and major overhauls of the rest of that spoiler.
Charting form modified. Now has requirements for stressing.
x264 version has been updated.

9/14/2015
Hwinfo picture has been changed to more clearly show what is what, and include Fclk setting shown.
Charting form and chart changed to account for Fclk.
Minor fixes in the chart.
Added info about SVID and adaptive voltage, and C8 and adaptive.

9/11/2015
Added tip about opening image in a new tab to view it in full size.
Added a picture showing how to set custom FFT sizes in Prime.
In pre-overclocking spoiler, added info about input voltage/cache voltage being removed for Skylake.
In that same spoiler, fixed "Nuctua" typo.
In that same spoiler, added info on Ripjaws 4 vs Ripjaws 5.
Recommendation to check temperatures for a test before leaving has been extended to 3 minutes due to behavior of IBT/Linpack.
Added some stuff about cache overclocking which I forgot to all this time.
Renamed 'quick overclocking' to 'core overclocking'.
Fixed typo... 'on changed' vs 'unchanged' in the cache frequency doesn't matter spoiler.
Chart's "VID" column changed to "Vcore in Bios".

9/10/2015
Updated the temperature chart.
Updated information about the temperature chart so the description makes sense.
Added power consumption chart of various stress tests.
Added C state power usage comparison.
Added bits about Fclk overclocking.
Small changes to disclaimer spoiler contents.
Ugh, LLC description changes in second spoiler.
WIP tag has come off, 2 minutes ahead of schedule! wewt!

9/9/2015
Added part about ram overclocks crashing CPU tests, along with 2 bsod code info.
Removed part about Linpack/IBT being bad tests, added info on delayed stressing for those two.
Typo fixed about "x254 can do the same".
Added part about base clock allowing for decimal places.

9/8/2015
Charting form stress test form has been edited a little for more precise information gathering...

9/6/2015
Added chart's graph to guide.

9/4/2015
Fixed adaptive voltage information.
Fixed LLC information.
Fixed Prime95 and Linpack/IBT information.
Fixed charting data (VID, amended stress testing, fixed batch number, not on IHS anymore). Altered some info after the charting form.
Removed Vring under "safe voltages".
Amended VID vs Vcore section. More work is needed.
Added troubleshooting spoiler.
Cleaned up the chart.
Put Haswell cache testing in a spoiler within a spoiler. No more clutter, but that extra information is there if somebody wants it.
Added Skylake cache testing chart.
Updated tirade about passing all stress test so the examples fit Skylake.
Changed some spacing in stress testing section.
Added IPC testing chart with the new spoiler.
Some changes to base clock overclocking section. Amended information about base clock change, affects ram, did not clarify in second spoiler.
More stress test data change... Right under the chart.
Added y-Cruncher to the download links.
Replaced Linpack with Linpack package, added information on that.
Added "update UEFI" as step 0 of overclocking, probably for the better...
Changed 'click here to view chart in a new tab' message to orange instead of blue...
Fixed all instances where I called GHz "ghz", need some consistency in the guide. (Same for MHz).
Changed second spoiler name to show the section has data on base clock differences compared to Haswell.
Added picture of HWinfo and where the vital readings are so people know where Vcore is.

9/3/2015
Obtained Skylake chip. Removed the WIP disclaimer in the thread but kept the title tag. More information pending.

8/28/2015
Prime95 link updated to v28.7.

8/24/2015
Removed cache voltage in chart form.
Added section about vid vs Vcore.
Moved top paragraph of Overclocking spoilers to pre-overclock spoiler.
Moved around some columns in the chart.
Fixed small spacing inconsistencies in Overclock spoiler.
Added snazzy message up top showing how many days until 6700k stock.
Charting form now mentions VCCIO and SA, plus a section for 'misc comments'.
Pointed out that more VCCIO and SA voltages isn't always better in ram overclocking section.
Removed suggestion to try max amount of those voltages.
Removed PCH column in chart for now.
Made sure all the spoilers are spaced equally to each other. Cosmetic improvement.
Lowered starting multiplier from 45 to 44... to prevent issues I guess...

8/23/2015
Overhauled the section on base clock changes. The original explanations were crap.
Changes to the headers in the overclock guide section to make them stand out more. Easier to read and looks better.
Changed the charting form to reflect more Skylake-specific settings. Changed styling to make it easier to read.
Removed all mention of "ring bus" or "uncore". The standard term is "cache", and so it will referred to as such.
Altered IPC comparison chart, added VID vs Freq graph.
Fixed typo at intro.

8/22/2015
Changed the chart to reflect more Skylake-specific settings like BLCK.

8/21/2015
Modified stuff about x264 bench. Updated our custom x264 to v2.05.
Re-added link to P95 v27.9 I accidentally deleted.
Stress tests now all show version number.
Stress Test spoiler title has been changed.
Made the chart larger.
Added this changelog.
Added the "THIS IS WIP" disclaimer in bold.
Modified text in "Obligatory Disclaimer"... Don't want to seem arrogant.
Did I never add info about Linpack directly in either Skylake or Haswell thread?!
Added multiple new download links to other stress tests.
Added into on BLCK differences in Skylake
Finally added info in the 'Ring Bus dun matta' section.
New spoiler for charting form, along with a section outside of spoiler showing average OCs/etc a la Haswell guide.
Added ending to the guide asking for suggestions, etc etc.
Separating out the DMI stuff from the rest of 'what's new' because it's more important.
Fixed error saying that Skylake is 25% faster than Haswell in x264
Typo? How "is" 6600k and 6700k different. Should be "are"?

8/20/2015
Crazy thread bug fixed, allowing me to edit the thread once again.

8/19/2015
Thread is created.


----------



## Deders

Will you still be charting entries? I've not finished my overclock due to wanting to be thorough, plus wanting Bios stability to settle down. The last 2 Deluxe bios's made my overclock unusable so i'm waiting for updates to really nail it down.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Will you still be charting entries? I've not finished my overclock due to wanting to be thorough, plus wanting Bios stability to settle down. The last 2 Deluxe bios's made my overclock unusable so i'm waiting for updates to really nail it down.


Yes, I will still be charting entries for the foreseeable future.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> agung79, if you're not going to run your chip at those voltages, I'm not charting that. I can put this in the extra comments section. If you're going to run that, you're going to degrade your chip and your overclock will be pulled sooner rather than later anyways due to it.
> 
> The chart is meant for overclocks that people actually use, not suicide runs.


hmmm... suicide runs







... okay then, i'am back to 4,8..... and turn off half of my rad fan....

when my wife see your comment about degrade chip... he yelling at me... "no more money for that noisy computer... "









and finish for tune up my pc... 4.8ghz with 3000 ddr4....







and waiting new bios for this mobo... and i hope my 3200 xmp ddr4 can works n stable


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> my issues is I can only test when im sleeping and when I'm at work. So I can try 2 settings a day for stress testing, which is too little for me. I wish I could do 15 minute stresses to see stability.


You can get a very good idea by lowering voltages. I got to 4.6ghz at 1.375v in only two steps:

test 4.6ghz at 1.35v - crash in 10 minutes

test 4.6ghz at 1.375v - pass 50 loops

now obviously i could probably pass a bunch of loops at 1.36 - 1.365, however that would be "passed a few tests" stable and i would probably need to add a bit of extra volts to it anyway.

Going into skylake OC my mindset has been very different than Haswell. With Haswell i crashed hundreds of times making tiny tweaks and eventually came to the conclusion that it didn't really help me at all or produce a useful overclock


----------



## error-id10t

@Darkwizzie You may have my entry under 4.7giggles as it's not under 4.8.


----------



## stixi

Username: stixi
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6
Cache Frequency: 4.2
Vcore in UEFI: 4.3
Vcore: 4.242
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110iGTX 480mm with Noctua NF-A14's
Stability Test: x264 - 16 threads on normal for 8 hours & full RealBench 8 Hours.

Batch Number: L5198743 - Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3200 15-16-16-30-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.353
Motherboard: Asus Gene VIII
LLC Setting: 6
Misc Comments: Bios 0902 let me get 4.6 stab, before that It wouldn't hold anything over 4.5.

Can someone explain to me why my clocks were so low at some point during the test? I've not been able to replicate it.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stixi*
> 
> Username: stixi
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6
> Cache Frequency: 4.2
> Vcore in UEFI: 4.3
> Vcore: 4.242
> FCLK: 1Ghz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110iGTX 480mm with Noctua NF-A14's
> Stability Test: x264 - 16 threads on normal for 8 hours & full RealBench 8 Hours.
> 
> Batch Number: L5198743 - Malaysia
> Ram Speed: 3200 15-16-16-30-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.353
> Motherboard: Asus Gene VIII
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: Bios 0902 let me get 4.6 stab, before that It wouldn't hold anything over 4.5.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my clocks were so low at some point during the test? I've not been able to replicate it.


4.3v!!!!!


----------



## mandrix

Darkwizzie,
I just looked at the chart and you have my cache as 4.7...I've never touched the cache, always left it on Auto so it runs 8x to 41x. I don't think I told you 4.7 but if so I apologize.
Gave up on OC'ing cache with Haswell and never looked back.


----------



## Saveriu

Hi everybody!

I was trying my 6700k with 4.6Ghz and 1.40VCore but HWMONITOR and CPUZ say that i'm 1.44VCore!

When I started the x264 loop test the temp have grown to 91°C !! That's impossible right?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was trying my 6700k with 4.6Ghz and 1.40VCore but HWMONITOR and CPUZ say that i'm 1.44VCore!
> 
> When I started the x264 loop test the temp have grown to 91°C !! That's impossible right?


What mobo? Try HWinfo.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I was trying my 6700k with 4.6Ghz and 1.40VCore but HWMONITOR and CPUZ say that i'm 1.44VCore!
> 
> When I started the x264 loop test the temp have grown to 91°C !! That's impossible right?


It's perfectly possible. If you have your llc setting too high, it might compensate the v droop with way too much voltage


----------



## Saveriu

I'm on the ASUS Pro Gaming. I haven't touch anything except the Adaptative VCore and the CPU Multiplier.
I hope I haven't fried my computer! Normally the stress tests stop when the temp are too high...


----------



## chronicfx

Hey about to upgrade from a 3570k. This is a cooler question, I have in my cart a 6700k, gigbyte gaming gt, 16gb of corsair LPX 3000 cas15, and corsair 760T case in white (or should I go black...). I have a D-14 on my 3570 which I could technically use for this too but since my 3570k is delidded and has liquid pro used on it I think I want to leave mobo and heatsink intact. The selection at the store I am using is kinda limited for coolers but they do have the *Hyper 212 Evo*. Has anyone been able to overclock a 6700k decently with this cooler? I will probably be targeting about 1.35v and whatever frequency I can get stable with that. Thanks. I plan to buy today so quicker replies may just get my rep


----------



## chronicfx

Actually decided on the thermaltake NiC 4 instead. The red and black will match the msi gaming 6g better


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I'm on the ASUS Pro Gaming. I haven't touch anything except the Adaptative VCore and the CPU Multiplier.
> I hope I haven't fried my computer! Normally the stress tests stop when the temp are too high...


91c for a short period is fine, many laptops run the same CPU's at 90c basically 24/7 when under load. Stock coolers for 4790k's did it too.

You should use manual voltage unless you're tweaking for small gains and know exactly what you're doing


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 91c for a short period is fine, many laptops run the same CPU's at 90c basically 24/7 when under load. Stock coolers for 4790k's did it too.
> 
> You should use manual voltage unless you're tweaking for small gains and know exactly what you're doing


Don't you mean adaptive? Wouldn't manual force the CPU to sit at load voltage all the time? That's why they implemented adaptive in the first place, or so I read in this thread.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Don't you mean adaptive? Wouldn't manual force the CPU to sit at load voltage all the time? That's why they implemented adaptive in the first place, or so I read in this thread.


Sure, but the CPU isn't loaded










Adaptive has never been perfect for OC, with x99 and Skylake it may be something that you can switch to after finalizing an OC though.

With lga1150 Haswell it was both broken (couldn't control load voltages) and useless (manual voltage would drop during low loads and idle, to 0.8v or even removing voltage from the core). Skylake no longer has the IVR so unfortunately it cannot do that


----------



## Saveriu

If the higher recommended voltage is up to 1.42V, I think that the tutorial is quite enthusiast. I have the H100i cooler and I've never reached those temperatures with my previous 3600K at 4.6Ghz Sandy Bridge. I'm around 30° in idle, I don't think it's a mount problem...


----------



## Saveriu

Can you confirm that in order to change the VCore to 1.40V, I need to set this voltage in the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Voltage" option in the Asus UEFI Bios?


----------



## error-id10t

There is only one place to enter it.. put it in the wrong place and it simply replaces it with .999 or something similar, at this stage you of course know you used the wrong one







Change it back to Auto and enter your value into the other one.


----------



## Saveriu

Yeah I think it's the right option. But it seems that something adds between 0.02V and 0.04V when the CPU is burning and I don't know what it is...
I'm trying 4.6Ghz with 1.36V right now...


----------



## PachAz

Does the motherboard have an impact on the overclocking on these skylake chips? I am thinking about either a MSI z170 gaming 3 or MSI z170 gaming pro, both entry level boards. Any experiance with that?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Does the motherboard have an impact on the overclocking on these skylake chips? I am thinking about either a MSI z170 gaming 3 or MSI z170 gaming pro, both entry level boards. Any experiance with that?


I have an Asus Z170-A (entry level for ASUS, cheapest one I think) and my chip is capable of doing a pretty decent OC (4700 with 1.37V Prime stable, 1.312 stable for everything else).

So no, I don't think speding big bucks in a premium motherboard is worth it if you are just looking for OC capabilities.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Can you confirm that in order to change the VCore to 1.40V, I need to set this voltage in the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Voltage" option in the Asus UEFI Bios?


I can confirm that on the VIII Hero that you -DO NOT- have to do that. I just set core voltage mode to manual and typed it.
Quote:


> Does the motherboard have an impact on the overclocking on these skylake chips? I am thinking about either a MSI z170 gaming 3 or MSI z170 gaming pro, both entry level boards. Any experiance with that?


I think for the last 100mhz, yes. If you don't care particularly about 2%, it doesn't really matter.

There are a number of boards, even fairly expensive ones with a lot of vdroop, missing or inadequate LLC settings. Some do not have controls for fclk, etc. I'm glad to have a Hero at the moment.


----------



## ThunderCleese

Username: ThunderCleese
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4000
Vcore in UEFI: 1.375
Vcore: 1.356
FCLK: Reminder: 800
Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE dual fan
Stability Test: x264 16 threads normal priority infinite loops (stopped after ~22.5 hours, halfway through loop 173)

Batch Number: Malaysia - L518C404
Ram Speed: 2400mhz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: Motherboard seems to lack any option for FCLK. LLC only has Auto, Standard and High options. Posted earlier but had missed the submission format in the first post!

Evidence


I have since switched to DVID to take advantage of power saving features when idle, however after a gaming session I noticed HWiNFO reported a voltage spike up to ~1.9v !!! Temperatures hadn't exceeded 61C though so not sure if that was accurate or a glitch in the sensor?

Then again today the same thing happened though only spiking to ~1.8v, max temp 51C. Went out for a bit and when I woke my PC up there was another spike to 2.04!!



I'm guessing it's a misfire of the sensors, seeing as there are some temperatures reading in the negatives on the board... But still a bit worrying.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderCleese*
> 
> Username: ThunderCleese
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4000
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.375
> Vcore: 1.356
> FCLK: Reminder: 800
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE dual fan
> Stability Test: x264 16 threads normal priority infinite loops (stopped after ~22.5 hours, halfway through loop 173)
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia - L518C404
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: Motherboard seems to lack any option for FCLK. LLC only has Auto, Standard and High options. Posted earlier but had missed the submission format in the first post!
> 
> Evidence
> 
> 
> I have since switched to DVID to take advantage of power saving features when idle, however after a gaming session I noticed HWiNFO reported a voltage spike up to ~1.9v !!! Temperatures hadn't exceeded 61C though so not sure if that was accurate or a glitch in the sensor?
> 
> Then again today the same thing happened though only spiking to ~1.8v, max temp 51C. Went out for a bit and when I woke my PC up there was another spike to 2.04!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's a misfire of the sensors, seeing as there are some temperatures reading in the negatives on the board... But still a bit worrying.


I have a gigabyte z170x-UD5 (almost the same board except a couple thing like 2X copper,voltage reading point and regular audio) and I also have the same spike, Its probably a bad sensor setting or HWinfo64 problem, I switch to the last beta of hwinfo yesterday and its better on spike but still there once in a while, also DIMM and vccsa spike and often those spike screw the Gigabyte temp4,CPU and PCH( mine report 92C on cpu after a couple spike but my core# are sill max 60c. I use lcc on high and fixed vcore .I will try to monitor my Vcore see if there a spike for real but I dont feel like holding the probe sitting on the floor waiting for a spike to happend, often the spike appear once every 30-40 minute.


----------



## JamesRC

I see spikes to 4V on my Z170-A, I'm confident it's just a bug/misread since 4V (and poss 2V) would destroy the CPU.


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can confirm that on the VIII Hero that you -DO NOT- have to do that. I just set core voltage mode to manual and typed it.
> I think for the last 100mhz, yes. If you don't care particularly about 2%, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> There are a number of boards, even fairly expensive ones with a lot of vdroop, missing or inadequate LLC settings. Some do not have controls for fclk, etc. I'm glad to have a Hero at the moment.


But in the .docx in the first page of this topic, it says:

Quote:


> To apply Adaptive Vcore, select Adaptive Mode within the CPU Core-Cache Voltage option, and then
> 
> type the maximum load voltage into the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage box. Example: If
> 
> you wish to use a maximum voltage of 1.35V under full load, type 1.35V into the Additional Turbo
> 
> Mode CPU Core Voltage box.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> But in the .docx in the first page of this topic, it says:


Quote:


> To apply Adaptive Vcore


If you're switching from manual to adaptive you may have to


----------



## Saveriu

I changed to manual and I tried 4.6Ghz with 1.40V but it shows again 1.44V in monitoring softwares (HWMONITOR and AI Suite).

Edit: now 1.35V and it shows 1.39V. Something adds voltage but I don't know what...

Edit2: I let the CPU LLC to auto by the way.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamesRC*
> 
> I see spikes to 4V on my Z170-A, I'm confident it's just a bug/misread since 4V (and poss 2V) would destroy the CPU.


What are using to monitor the voltage? If it's the board that reports this try flashing the bios, if it's software well... try the beta version of HWinfo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I changed to manual and I tried 4.6Ghz with 1.40V but it shows again 1.44V in monitoring softwares (HWMONITOR and AI Suite).
> 
> Edit: now 1.35V and it shows 1.39V. Something adds voltage but I don't know what...
> 
> Edit2: I let the CPU LLC to auto by the way.


There's your answer. LLC does that. Setting it to level 4 or 5, depending on your motherboard should result in 1.35v in the bios and 1.35v under load.


----------



## Saveriu

Ok thanks!
I thought I had find the best tweaks for my chip: 4.6 with 1.34V on BIOS -> 1.376V on load but it failed after 40mins in OCCT4.4.1.
I think I have a bad CPU overclocking potential :/. I want to return it lol.


----------



## JamesRC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> What are using to monitor the voltage? If it's the board that reports this try flashing the bios, if it's software well... try the beta version of HWinfo.
> 
> There's your answer. LLC does that. Setting it to level 4 or 5, depending on your motherboard should result in 1.35v in the bios and 1.35v under load.


Just updated to the latest beta, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> I thought I had find the best tweaks for my chip: 4.6 with 1.34V on BIOS -> 1.376V on load but it failed after 40mins in OCCT4.4.1.
> I think I have a bad CPU overclocking potential :/. I want to return it lol.


Doesn't sound that far below average (depending on the test, i don't know exactly how harsh occt is). You shouldn't have a voltage rise on load - lower your LLC and raise your vcore


----------



## konspiracy

Okay so I can do 4.6 at 1.36v with my 6600k, p95 blend no rounding errors. If I bump it to 4.7 I have gone all the way up to 1.43v but I always get
rounding errors on my 4th core. This is prime 95 v28, I can pass 4.7 at 1.4 with yalls x264 test but I had a game randomly crash even though temps were in the 50C max area. So I dunno what to do, temps in prime95 are nuts, I have a 360 rad with 3 fans and a 240 rad with 2 fans and this thing still tops out at 87c at 1.36vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Okay so I can do 4.6 at 1.36v with my 6600k, p95 blend no rounding errors. If I bump it to 4.7 I have gone all the way up to 1.43v but I always get
> rounding errors on my 4th core. This is prime 95 v28, I can pass 4.7 at 1.4 with yalls x264 test but I had a game randomly crash even though temps were in the 50C max area. So I dunno what to do, temps in prime95 are nuts, I have a 360 rad with 3 fans and a 240 rad with 2 fans and this thing still tops out at 87c at 1.36vcore.


I'm going to try going from 4600mhz to 4623mhz (100.5 baseclock), edging up to 4650. My voltages are a little worse than yours, perhaps 0.02v


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Okay so I can do 4.6 at 1.36v with my 6600k, p95 blend no rounding errors. If I bump it to 4.7 I have gone all the way up to 1.43v but I always get
> rounding errors on my 4th core. This is prime 95 v28, I can pass 4.7 at 1.4 with yalls x264 test but I had a game randomly crash even though temps were in the 50C max area. So I dunno what to do, temps in prime95 are nuts, I have a 360 rad with 3 fans and a 240 rad with 2 fans and this thing still tops out at 87c at 1.36vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try going from 4600mhz to 4623mhz (100.5 baseclock), edging up to 4650. My voltages are a little worse than yours, perhaps 0.02v
Click to expand...

Are you trying to keep prime95 v28 stable "ish" aswell?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Are you trying to keep prime95 v28 stable "ish" aswell?


Sure but not so bothered with it. x264 + safety margin vcore seems to take Prime somewhat alright


----------



## konspiracy

I upgraded my bios to latest beta, seems like I can hold 4.644 46x101 at 1.404. Going to let it run for a bit and try bumping it!


----------



## Cyro999

Damn what...

Must have passed about 70 loops at 4.6ghz, 1.375vcore.

4623mhz hard crashed several times without making it to half a loop at 1.38v

0.03v for +23mhz at the same stability already?









Feels like something is messed up. I'l have to go super easy settings, 2133mhz RAM, 800mhz fclk, HT off etc.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Damn what...
> 
> Must have passed about 70 loops at 4.6ghz, 1.375vcore.
> 
> 4623mhz hard crashed several times without making it to half a loop at 1.38v
> 
> 0.03v for +23mhz at the same stability already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like something is messed up. I'l have to go super easy settings, 2133mhz RAM, 800mhz fclk, HT off etc.


Well 102x46= 4690 mhz failed rounding test on prime95 v28 but version 26.6 is running blend very well with no errors.


----------



## PachAz

I can buy an upgrading package for pretty much the same price, one is with the 6700k + MSI Z170 Gaming M5, and the other is 6700k + Asus Z170 Pro gaming. Differance with shipping is around 5 dollars. Any comments?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I can buy an upgrading package for pretty much the same price, one is with the 6700k + MSI Z170 Gaming M5, and the other is 6700k + Asus Z170 Pro gaming. Differance with shipping is around 5 dollars. Any comments?


They are very similar products. There is a VGA output on the pro gaming, that's it really. I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Have a look at both, see which one you like most. I.E. based on fan headers, color, e-peen.


----------



## PachAz

Then I just close my eyes and pick one I guess







. Btw how is the quality of MSI these days, I read that alot of people have had issues with the MSI motherboard on the skylake such as not being able to boot with RAM etc.


----------



## cyraxus

So far my system is stable. My cpu cooler not very well(loki II) i reach 80 degree on prime95..


----------



## kikkobots

so it seems that setting my memory speeds to 2400 at the beginning of my overclock was caushing a lot of my instability.

I now have successfully benched 46x @ 1.32v . before I was having issues at higher voltages. once I get a solid CPUoverclock ill change it back to 2400 and fiddle with the memory settings.

I also delidded my CPU, it was very painless for those who have been scared of doing it. Used a razor to knick thru the corner and then a thin plastic card to separate it.

My temps have decreased 10-20 degrees, I was very impressed. Before I had to do 1.4v for 47x, yesterday after delidding I did 40 loops of x264 @ 1.38V for 47x. I'm trying 1.36v tonight, hopefully it will be stable!


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> so it seems that setting my memory speeds to 2400 at the beginning of my overclock was caushing a lot of my instability.
> 
> I now have successfully benched 46x @ 1.32v . before I was having issues at higher voltages. once I get a solid CPUoverclock ill change it back to 2400 and fiddle with the memory settings.
> 
> I also delidded my CPU, it was very painless for those who have been scared of doing it. Used a razor to knick thru the corner and then a thin plastic card to separate it.
> 
> My temps have decreased 10-20 degrees, I was very impressed. Before I had to do 1.4v for 47x, yesterday after delidding I did 40 loops of x264 @ 1.38V for 47x. I'm trying 1.36v tonight, hopefully it will be stable!


If you delid you drop your warranty though right?


----------



## kikkobots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> If you delid you drop your warranty though right?


yup. I read somewhere that intel honors the tuning performance insurance if delidded still though.


----------



## GroupB

Hey guys, More reporting on Vcore from gigabyte board, z170x-ud5 ( may apply for the UD3, gaming 5 and gaming 7, all 12 phase digital)

Those board have a LLC setting of AUTO/NORMAL/HIGH ( gaming 7 may have one more)( Normal is OFF and HIGH is ON)

I mesure the vcore at the reading point on the UD5 with a multimeter accuracy (0.3%+2digit) ( meaning 0.3% of the reading +2 mV offset, example 1.000V is (-0.3% = .997 -3 digit =0.994) (+0.3% =1.003 +3 digit = 1.006).

I give my Lowest and Highest reading spike but must of the time Its stay right in the middle of those number.

The software reading are WAY off specially if you use LLC, the software is reporting a vdroop when they are NONE at all.

In my previous post I did a prime 28.7 load, I change to a x264 load cause I cannot pass the prime with LLC off and to get better comparison I must stay the same Vcore and GHZ.

This time I wont do the translation of the accuracy of the multimeter , I will give my raw reading.

Lets start with LLC ON on 4.8ghz core /4.7 ghz cache with bios set to 1.395V

Bios PC health :1.392V

Probe while in Bios : 1.407V

Hwinfo64 Idling : 1.392V

Probe while idling in windows ; 1.404V to 1.407V

Hwinfo64 loading x264 : 1.380V

Probe while loading x264 : 1.411V to 1.414V

Probe while loading prime 28.7 1344k : 1.417V to 1.422V

NOTE : the harder test require more Vcore, LLC scale with load. Also the hwinfo report a vdroop while the multimerer report the exact opposite.

LLC set to NORMAL ( OFF) 4.8 ghz core/4.7 cache with bios set to 1.395V

Bios PC Health : 1.368V

Probe while in Bios : 1.382V

Hwinfo64 idling: 1.380V

Probe while idling in windows : 1.385V to 1.389V ( mostly 1.388V)

Hwinfo64 loading x264 : 1.308V

Probe while loading x264 : 1.335V to 1.339V

NOTE : normal behaviour of the vdroop but the software reading still way off.

Because I cant pass prime27.8 with that setting I put 4.0ghz core /4.0 Ghz cache to check if the harder test or ghz affect the voltage.

Bios set : 1.395V (LLC off)

PC Health : 1.368V

Probe while in Bios : 1.384V to 1.385V

Hwinfo64 idling : 1.380V

Probe while idling in windows: 1.387V to 1.390V

Hwinfo64 loading x264 : 1.320V

Probe while loading x264 : 1.344V to 1.347V

Hwinfo64 loading Prime 1344K : 1.296V

Probe while loading Prime 1344k : 1.330V to 1.334V

LLC off , 4.5 GHZ core / 4.0 cache same vcore as previous, LLC off

probe while loading Prime : 1.329V to 1.331V

Probe while loading X264 : 1.338V to 1.341V

NOTE : Ghz affect the load too

With LLC on HIGH you get way higher vcore under load, stay away from high vcore if you cant read your motherboard real vcore, dont trust the software reading.

All board are different but I bet all gigabyte z170 12 phase are pretty close to each other in the same ballparck. If you need me to set another Vcore with LLC on or off just ask me.


----------



## konspiracy

In hardware info what is your core VID? min and max on your highest stable prime95 set up.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> yup. I read somewhere that intel honors the tuning performance insurance if delidded still though.


Hello

Delidding voids all warranties for the CPU.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> In hardware info what is your core VID? min and max on your highest stable prime95 set up.


Core VID mean nothing really, the value you want to look at is Vcore


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Damn what...
> 
> Must have passed about 70 loops at 4.6ghz, 1.375vcore.
> 
> 4623mhz hard crashed several times without making it to half a loop at 1.38v
> 
> 0.03v for +23mhz at the same stability already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like something is messed up. I'l have to go super easy settings, 2133mhz RAM, 800mhz fclk, HT off etc.


I went to 47x with RAM at 2133, cache down, HT off, 800mhz fclk - i also disabled spread spectrum which stabilized my bclk instead of having it swing up and down so much randomly. At 1.42vcore and a little droop i was then able to pass 3 loops of x264, didn't have time to test more at that time and i want to view it manually until i have a better idea of stability. There's still hope for 47x







Not as a 24/7 i feel (1.37vcore is fine for me at the moment, i'l see how the 1.5v guys hold out in 3-6 months) but as a solid bench profile for at least non-HT tasks/games.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> In hardware info what is your core VID? min and max on your highest stable prime95 set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Core VID mean nothing really, the value you want to look at is Vcore
Click to expand...

I was just wanting to see what your values were under prime95, I'm fully aware of Vcore and llc and sensors being a little off. That is going to vary from motherboard to motherboard, what seems to be the same is very high temps with everything fpu intensive. People are claiming some very nice clocks but not alot of stress to back it up. I can pass 12 hours of the x264 custom test at 16 thread at 4.7ghz 1.4v, but 2 seconds in prime 95 it will throw a rounding error. At 4.6 1.368v I can do anything including prime 95 blend and IBT (temps hitting 90C on one core) but 4.7 will throw a rounding error all the way up to 1.45v. It seems core vid is lower when somebody has a good clocking chip, say 4.7 at 1.35v. So i was hoping you could run prime 95 blend for at least 5 min with HWinfo open.

I don't like this whole my chip is stable at 4.8 but in reality its only stable in 1 program. I understand not liking high temps but if you cant run prime for more than 5 min stable then your overclock is not really stable at all.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Damn what...
> 
> Must have passed about 70 loops at 4.6ghz, 1.375vcore.
> 
> 4623mhz hard crashed several times without making it to half a loop at 1.38v
> 
> 0.03v for +23mhz at the same stability already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like something is messed up. I'l have to go super easy settings, 2133mhz RAM, 800mhz fclk, HT off etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to 47x with RAM at 2133, cache down, HT off, 800mhz fclk - i also disabled spread spectrum which stabilized my bclk instead of having it swing up and down so much randomly. At 1.42vcore and a little droop i was then able to pass 3 loops of x264, didn't have time to test more at that time and i want to view it manually until i have a better idea of stability. There's still hope for 47x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as a 24/7 i feel (1.37vcore is fine for me at the moment, i'l see how the 1.5v guys hold out in 3-6 months) but as a solid bench profile for at least non-HT tasks/games.
Click to expand...

I'm stuck at 4.6 as well, I dont think many people are truly stable above 4.7-4.8. Looks like that is the wall with skylake.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.6 as well, I dont think many people are truly stable above 4.7-4.8. Looks like that is the wall with skylake.


The chips seem fairly consistent. I seemed to hit a wall but i think it was just because i had fclk raised, i tried to keep pushing forward with RAM at high clocks and i had manual forced values for SA and IO volts. Something was messed up with my settings because it became crazy unstable with only minor tweaks from profile that seemed rock solid. Without that stuff, it's probably just a matter of voltage. Sure it might take 0.05 - 0.075v for 100mhz but you can still scale, it will just kill the chip if you keep doing it. It seems like i could get 4.7 with HT working 24/7 with a chip that seems slightly below average, it would just be using edgy voltages. Temperatures would still be like 70c max lol


----------



## DillBer

I'm running a Gigabyte Gaming 5 board and I found that I got greater stability running LLC on High. My 6600K couldn't hold 4.6GHz with 1.4v with LLC on auto, failing aida64 and prime95 in minutes, but with LLC on High I'm getting 4.6GHz to run at 1.36v fine. With LLC on normal or auto, HWinfo and AIDA64 were showing drops in vcore. With LLC on High, it still drops but only a little. (ie. bios vcore set to 1.34v, LLC High = 1.344v in idle and 1.332v running custom x264 16T). I assumed with LLC on auto, there was to much vdroop during load and it was causing failures. Should I go back to LLC Auto or Normal instead of High?

Also, whats the best C-state settings on the Gigabyte board? I currently disabled all c-states and EIST, except c3 state although I'm not sure if this is even helping with stability. When I have all the c-state and eist settings to auto, my chip runs few degrees hotter in idle then with only C3 enabled (25-27C vs 29-31C). I put my minimum processor state to 5% in windows so the frequency drops. VID drops as the frequncy changes but V-core stays still, never dropping. What to do? This gigabyte board is giving me a headache.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> I was just wanting to see what your values were under prime95, I'm fully aware of Vcore and llc and sensors being a little off. That is going to vary from motherboard to motherboard, what seems to be the same is very high temps with everything fpu intensive. People are claiming some very nice clocks but not alot of stress to back it up. I can pass 12 hours of the x264 custom test at 16 thread at 4.7ghz 1.4v, but 2 seconds in prime 95 it will throw a rounding error. At 4.6 1.368v I can do anything including prime 95 blend and IBT (temps hitting 90C on one core) but 4.7 will throw a rounding error all the way up to 1.45v. It seems core vid is lower when somebody has a good clocking chip, say 4.7 at 1.35v. So i was hoping you could run prime 95 blend for at least 5 min with HWinfo open.
> 
> I don't like this whole my chip is stable at 4.8 but in reality its only stable in 1 program. I understand not liking high temps but if you cant run prime for more than 5 min stable then your overclock is not really stable at all.


I did 1 hour small ftt of prime 28.7 couple page back at 4.8 ghz + one hour 1344k and a least 2 hour x264, did also 1 hour 1344k at 4.8 with low clock cache @ 1.37 you can see the picture in my prev post , but I did not claim stable, Im not even on the chart yet , im still tuning things.

Not my fault if my chip hold better than your... its not because your cannot hold 4.8 with decent temps and voltage that everyone else cant...

anyway here your 10 minute blend test of prime 28.7 , @ 4.8 core /4.7 cache /3200 ddr4 / 1.395V ( set in bios) LLC High

http://imgur.com/RTBuPUV


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DillBer*
> 
> I'm running a Gigabyte Gaming 5 board and I found that I got greater stability running LLC on High. My 6600K couldn't hold 4.6GHz with 1.4v with LLC on auto, failing aida64 and prime95 in minutes, but with LLC on High I'm getting 4.6GHz to run at 1.36v fine. With LLC on normal or auto, HWinfo and AIDA64 were showing drops in vcore. With LLC on High, it still drops but only a little. (ie. bios vcore set to 1.34v, LLC High = 1.344v in idle and 1.332v running custom x264 16T). I assumed with LLC on auto, there was to much vdroop during load and it was causing failures. Should I go back to LLC Auto or Normal instead of High?
> 
> Also, whats the best C-state settings on the Gigabyte board? I currently disabled all c-states and EIST, except c3 state although I'm not sure if this is even helping with stability. When I have all the c-state and eist settings to auto, my chip runs few degrees hotter in idle then with only C3 enabled (25-27C vs 29-31C). I put my minimum processor state to 5% in windows so the frequency drops. VID drops as the frequncy changes but V-core stays still, never dropping. What to do? This gigabyte board is giving me a headache.


LLC on auto is the same thing as "Normal" and its mean OFF

there only 2 setting of LLC on our board , ON-OFF

Its all about the voltage with LLC, check my previous post with my Vcore reporting LLC on and off

I keep the LLC on high for now but im aware that when bios is set a 1.395V im hitting near 1.42V for real under prime 1344k , I guess the 8k test will report even higher vcore.


----------



## fewness

Is there any software I can use for stability test at the load of "typical office work" ? AIDA or Prime are overkill for what I need know...


----------



## konspiracy

Okay so I started from the ground up and my chip will do 4.5 on 1.3v prime blend with stock everything else. If I bump cache to 4.5 and ram to 2400 I need 1.31v. 4.6 looked like it needs 1.4v+, I guess I'm going to run 4.5 until I figure something out, or other people have better results. Is there any hard proof on 1.45v being safe vcore besides a quote from some guy saying asus stated 1.45v?


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Is there any software I can use for stability test at the load of "typical office work" ? AIDA or Prime are overkill for what I need know...


If you do office work why would you need to overclock the cpu past the stock turbo boost? Prime95 is the best way to find out stabilty I think.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Delidding voids all warranties for the CPU.


Officially, probably.

Unofficially, not always.

This only applies to the tuning plan, delid a chip you just got from Frys, gg your warranty.


----------



## Serandur

Skylake on a Gigabyte board's been a pain in the rear for me to overclock in a way that drops idle voltage. There is no adaptive mode and C-states don't do jack on manual voltage mode, so I tried offset. Any negative offset from the BIOS, no matter how small, causes my system to fail to boot. So now I'm doing offset (-0.05v) purely through XTU in conjunction with 45x multipliers and XMP (3000 MHz) with LLC on standard through the BIOS. Voltage drops at idle like I want and it seems perfectly stable, but Skylake's load voltage still varies wildly depending on what I'm doing. It's ~1.25v for Realbench, ~1.3 for games, and up to 1.35v for Prime95.

I don't suppose there's much more I could do in terms of specific voltage control? I suppose I'm an extreme minority, but I never want my overclocked chip using more voltage for anything than it needs to (for longevity as well as erring on the side of caution with a new architecture/process node). My chip doesn't need more than 1.3v in manual mode to be stable in everything at 4.5 GHz, but I really don't want 1.3v surging through my chip 24/7 if it can be avoided. Otherwise, I guess this is my conservative 24/7 overclock. 4.6 and 4.7 are easily doable, but occasional Prime95-type voltage spikes worry me.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> If you do office work why would you need to overclock the cpu past the stock turbo boost? Prime95 is the best way to find out stabilty I think.


It's for temperature. I just did a supper compact mITX build, I want to see what kind of temperature it will maintain under normal load.


----------



## Saveriu

Bonjour!

Just passed a night with 58 loops of x264 with the i7 6700k.

I'm at 1.30VCore and 4.5Ghz. I abandonned the 4.6 because I had to add a lot more voltage.
I have reseted LLC to auto and the probes showed 1.296V on idle and 1.32~1.34V on load. Still far from the 1.42V so why not....
The temp was pretty high, 75° max on HWMonitor and HWInfo (last beta) but on AI Suite it showed 10° lower.

Concerning LLC in Asus Motherboards (Z170 Pro Gaming):
There are multiple levels of LLC, when the level is hight, the voltage delta is too.
Set to auto means Level 6 and it add a lot more voltage. I had to set to level 4 to have a minimal voltage delta when I tried the 4.6Ghz.

But I think there are a lot more parameters that can impact the overclocking especially in the DRM menu (LLC, VRM switching frequency, etc.). Thanks to you, I know what the LLC is but for the rest ...

I saw that my 2x8Go Corsair LPX Vengeance 3000MHz are not compatible for now so I think it can be a cause for my bad overclockings.
Or can it be the slots ? I'm on A1 and B1 instead of recommended A2 and B2.

And on top of that, I'm on Windows 10! lol


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Damn what...
> 
> Must have passed about 70 loops at 4.6ghz, 1.375vcore.
> 
> 4623mhz hard crashed several times without making it to half a loop at 1.38v
> 
> 0.03v for +23mhz at the same stability already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like something is messed up. I'l have to go super easy settings, 2133mhz RAM, 800mhz fclk, HT off etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to 47x with RAM at 2133, cache down, HT off, 800mhz fclk - i also disabled spread spectrum which stabilized my bclk instead of having it swing up and down so much randomly. At 1.42vcore and a little droop i was then able to pass 3 loops of x264, didn't have time to test more at that time and i want to view it manually until i have a better idea of stability. There's still hope for 47x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as a 24/7 i feel (1.37vcore is fine for me at the moment, i'l see how the 1.5v guys hold out in 3-6 months) but as a solid bench profile for at least non-HT tasks/games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm stuck at 4.6 as well, I dont think many people are truly stable above 4.7-4.8. Looks like that is the wall with skylake.
Click to expand...

I think that at some point, 4.5 GHz+, just adding Vcore doesn't helps stability. There's something else which needs to be tweaked when you get to those settings. What that might be, I'm not sure.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> I think that at some point, 4.5 GHz+, just adding Vcore doesn't helps stability. There's something else which needs to be tweaked when you get to those settings. What that might be, I'm not sure.


There might be no such setting.

I've been burnt out when it comes to testing from all the days I've spent in the first 2 weeks, but with less voltages to play with compared to Haswell, I can't even think of what to begin tweaking to test. Dunno if you were around the overclocking thread back in Haswell, but there was input voltage that could help some people when vcore was very high. But that setting doesn't exist anymore for Skylake.



Lol, found a mysterious nyan cat viewing my chart. Hi, whoever you are.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Is there any software I can use for stability test at the load of "typical office work" ? AIDA or Prime are overkill for what I need know...


If it's anything that loads the CPU a lot and CPU overclocking matters for, you probably need a decent stability test
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> It's for temperature. I just did a supper compact mITX build, I want to see what kind of temperature it will maintain under normal load.


x264


----------



## mandrix

I saw a little ways back someone talking about running Prime (28.7) blend for 10 minutes. Are you guys using the default 3 minute window, or changing to longer windows? (by window I mean time to run each fft)
Just me, I guess, but I've always used 10-15 minute windows, and I prefer to test one fft at a time except of course if I run the small fft test.

For example, for Haswell there was a group of fft's I found to be very helpful and a few more that others found helpful for determining a solid overclock, and I would set up for one fft and 10-15 minute windows and let it go for a half hour or so, then switch fft's until I went through my list.

Now I freely admit that I have yet to find a specific set of fft's for Skylake, other than small fft's and the good old mainstay of 1344K, but I still prefer to run at minimum 10 minute repeating windows. Otherwise I could run 3 minute windows in P95 and pass with higher clocks.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I saw a little ways back someone talking about running Prime (28.7) blend for 10 minutes. Are you guys using the default 3 minute window, or changing to longer windows? (by window I mean time to run each fft)
> Just me, I guess, but I've always used 10-15 minute windows, and I prefer to test one fft at a time except of course if I run the small fft test.
> 
> For example, for Haswell there was a group of fft's I found to be very helpful and a few more that others found helpful for determining a solid overclock, and I would set up for one fft and 10-15 minute windows and let it go for a half hour or so, then switch fft's until I went through my list.
> 
> Now I freely admit that I have yet to find a specific set of fft's for Skylake, other than small fft's and the good old mainstay of 1344K, but I still prefer to run at minimum 10 minute repeating windows. Otherwise I could run 3 minute windows in P95 and pass with higher clocks.


If I'm doing a specific fft then I do 30-60 minute Windows. 90% ram.

If I'm doing a custom blend I do 5 minute Windows 90% ram for 10-12 hours. That should pass every fft length.


----------



## Pgcmoore

Hi all,

Just got my new skylake system on the test bench and since its my first intel build in close to a decade this guide has already become a great tool. Decided to go with the MSI Z170A Ti Edition, 6700k and 32 GB Dominator platinum.

Thanks to all that have contributed, looking forward to seeing what this thing can do. First results are pretty impressive so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6135140

Only changed the multiplier a bit and running the memory at XMP profile2.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If I'm doing a specific fft then I do 30-60 minute Windows. 90% ram.
> 
> If I'm doing a custom blend I do 5 minute Windows 90% ram for 10-12 hours. That should pass every fft length.


I do the 90% RAM as well.
I wonder if with Skylake using longer windows (as you do) works better at finding problems....probably either way works about the same I'm guessing but in my case repeating windows is needed, whereas your longer windows probably don't.
Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I do the 90% RAM as well.
> I wonder if with Skylake using longer windows (as you do) works better at finding problems....probably either way works about the same I'm guessing but in my case repeating windows is needed, whereas your longer windows probably don't.
> Interesting. Thanks!


No prob.

Not exactly sure why I do it that way. Read some stuff long ago and been doing it the same way every since and it's never let me down.

Stability testing is an each to their own kind of thing anyway.


----------



## Maximus86

Hi folks

I have had my Skylake build for a week now. 6600k on an Asus Hero. It does 4.6GHz at 1.425v BIOS LLC at 4 (small vdroop) Temps in the low 80's.
I always use Prime as my go to CPU Stress test. I'm using 27.9 just now, it fails on 1 core after a couple of hours with the other cores passing fine.
I have been gaming on Windows 10 with MGS V with no crashes so far so will stick with the 4.6 just now.

Just thought I would let you folks know


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Hi folks
> 
> I have had my Skylake build for a week now. 6600k on an Asus Hero. It does 4.6GHz at 1.425v BIOS LLC at 4 (small vdroop) Temps in the low 80's.
> I always use Prime as my go to CPU Stress test. I'm using 27.9 just now, it fails on 1 core after a couple of hours with the other cores passing fine.
> I have been gaming on Windows 10 with MGS V with no crashes so far so will stick with the 4.6 just now.
> 
> Just thought I would let you folks know


My values are pretty the same at 4.6 but I went down to 4.5 at 1.30VCore LLC auto (1.296V on idle and 1.32~1.34V on load).

I'm arround 77° on load and 80° at 4.6Ghz like you but I'm afraid it's too hot.


----------



## Maximus86

I am no Skylake expert but in all my years of overclocking I have been using 85-90c as my my max temp limit on air cooling whilst Prime Stress testing.


----------



## BoredErica

80C is definitely safe for stress testing as stress testing temps. 80C under normal load is more dicey but is probably still OK. But if it really comes down to that you really should invest in better cooling.


----------



## Saveriu

Ok thanks guys. I really don't want to burn my (self) birthday present lol.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Does the motherboard have an impact on the overclocking on these skylake chips? I am thinking about either a MSI z170 gaming 3 or MSI z170 gaming pro, both entry level boards. Any experiance with that?


The motherboard has an impact in that you need one that has at least some LLC control. Which means stay away from MSI motherboards because they are terrible and dont have LLC control options. Gigabyte is the bare minimum I would choose for going with a Skylake build, they at least have on or off control on most of their boards, and a high and low setting on their top boards. ASUS is the best of course in options for LLC and vcore and AS Rock is #2 for LLC options to pick from. Honestly ASRock and ASUS are pretty close in all areas but fan control, where ASUS beats everyone. MSI and Gigabyte also seem to have more memory problems than other brands.

Though the MSI Z170A Titanium edition may have some decent options. I dont think we have heard from anyone on that board yet so maybe @Pgcmoore could helps us out with some info on it's options. he seems to be the first person to have bought this board


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> The motherboard has an impact in that you need one that has at least some LLC control. Which means stay away from MSI motherboards because they are terrible and dont have LLC control options. Gigabyte is the bare minimum I would choose for going with a Skylake build, they at least have on or off control on most of their boards, and a high and low setting on their top boards. ASUS is the best of course in options for LLC and vcore and AS Rock is #2 for LLC options to pick from. Honestly ASRock and ASUS are pretty close in all areas but fan control, where ASUS beats everyone. MSI and Gigabyte also seem to have more memory problems than other brands.
> 
> Though the MSI Z170A Titanium edition may have some decent options. I dont think we have heard from anyone on that board yet so maybe @Pgcmoore could helps us out with some info on it's options. he seems to be the first person to have bought this board


I have been looking at the Asus z170 pro gaming so I might go with that one instead or the maximus viii ranger since it has on/off button on mobo and a display to see faulty codes. But thanks for your opinions on this mater.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Ok thanks!
> I thought I had find the best tweaks for my chip: 4.6 with 1.34V on BIOS -> 1.376V on load but it failed after 40mins in OCCT4.4.1.
> I think I have a bad CPU overclocking potential :/. I want to return it lol.


I felt that too but to be honest I'm fine running it at 4.6GHz 1.4v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Hi folks
> 
> I have had my Skylake build for a week now. 6600k on an Asus Hero. It does 4.6GHz at 1.425v BIOS LLC at 4 (small vdroop) Temps in the low 80's.
> I always use Prime as my go to CPU Stress test. I'm using 27.9 just now, it fails on 1 core after a couple of hours with the other cores passing fine.
> I have been gaming on Windows 10 with MGS V with no crashes so far so will stick with the 4.6 just now.
> 
> Just thought I would let you folks know


Have you tried LLC 5 or 6? I'm having to use 6 for a stable prime 95 8 hours run (all 3 tests) with the lowest voltage i can (so far 1.4v, am going to test lower when there is a more stable bios)


----------



## Maximus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I felt that too but to be honest I'm fine running it at 4.6GHz 1.4v
> Have you tried LLC 5 or 6? I'm having to use 6 for a stable prime 95 8 hours run (all 3 tests) with the lowest voltage i can (so far 1.4v, am going to test lower when there is a more stable bios)


Yes I tried LLC 5 with as high as 1.45v and couldn't get it stable past 4.6GHz so decided to just live with 4.6 at 1.425 LLC 4.I will take another look when a new BIOS comes out.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Yes I tried LLC 5 with as high as 1.45v and couldn't get it stable past 4.6GHz so decided to just live with 4.6 at 1.425 LLC 4.I will take another look when a new BIOS comes out.


I found levels 4 and 6 more stable than 5. And bios 1101 has just come out.

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Z170-DELUXE&p=1&s=50


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I felt that too but to be honest I'm fine running it at 4.6GHz 1.4v
> Have you tried LLC 5 or 6? I'm having to use 6 for a stable prime 95 8 hours run (all 3 tests) with the lowest voltage i can (so far 1.4v, am going to test lower when there is a more stable bios)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Yes I tried LLC 5 with as high as 1.45v and couldn't get it stable past 4.6GHz so decided to just live with 4.6 at 1.425 LLC 4.I will take another look when a new BIOS comes out.


I might be wrong here but LLC6 or more aren't very "safe" in terms of absolute peak voltages, since these LLC settings can massively increase the voltage in ways that are not necessarily detectable by software in Windows.
LLC4, max LLC5 seem to be fairly safe eventhough you still can't tell what the absolute peak voltage is.

Technically, no LLC is the safest option since the processor will never go beyond the VID.

Take this with a grain of salt though, since I don't claim to be an expert and it's the way I understood LLC, Vcore and VID based on comment of reputable contributors on OCN.


----------



## Maximus86

I'm using the Hero VIII board, it's still the Beta Bios 0902


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I might be wrong here but LLC6 or more aren't very "safe" in terms of absolute peak voltages, since these LLC settings can massively increase the voltage in ways that are not necessarily detectable by software in Windows.
> LLC4, max LLC5 seem to be fairly safe eventhough you still can't tell what the absolute peak voltage is.
> 
> Technically, no LLC is the safest option since the processor will never go beyond the VID.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt though, since I don't claim to be an expert and it's the way I understood LLC, Vcore and VID based on comment of reputable contributors on OCN.


I've had the voltage and the VID either side of each other depending on what kind of overvolt method and LLC combination I've used. Offset seems to control the Vcore and adaptive seems to control the VID. I get more noticeable spikes with the default auto llc and offset than I do with adaptive. When set with adaptive the vcore and vid look absolutely rock solid with no measurable spikes. I guess it varies with different processors and power delivery systems.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've had the voltage and the VID either side of each other depending on what kind of overvolt method and LLC combination I've used. Offset seems to control the Vcore and adaptive seems to control the VID. I get more noticeable spikes with the default auto llc and offset than I do with adaptive. When set with adaptive the vcore and vid look absolutely rock solid with no measurable spikes. I guess it varies with different processors and power delivery systems.


I'm not sure if it does. While VIDs vary, the mechanism doesn't AFAIK. Although these spikes might seem dangerous, the way I understand it, it's "safer" because you know the CPU won't cross the set Vcore in the BIOS when LLC is off. Then again, for overclocking no LLC is a bit weird, since you'd need like 1.45v in bios to get 1.37 (or something like that) under load. But you will 100% sure the CPU won't go beyond 1.45 no matter what.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> I'm not sure if it does. While VIDs vary, the mechanism doesn't AFAIK. Although these spikes might seem dangerous, the way I understand it, it's "safer" because you know the CPU won't cross the set Vcore in the BIOS when LLC is off. Then again, for overclocking no LLC is a bit weird, since you'd need like 1.45v in bios to get 1.37 (or something like that) under load. But you will 100% sure the CPU won't go beyond 1.45 no matter what.


I used to get that with my old MSI board. With this Asus board and adaptive voltage LLC6, what I set in the bios is pretty much be what is read out in HWinfo. 1.4v gives me 1.404v in Vid and 1.408v for Vcore. Vcore goes up a notch during extreme loads but it is well within what I am comfortable with.

These voltage readings are the same as Aida which Raja has said are accurate for the deluxe. Also worth noting that the further away you read the voltage from, the higher it will read which I think accounts for the extra 0.004v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I felt that too but to be honest I'm fine running it at 4.6GHz 1.4v
> Have you tried LLC 5 or 6? I'm having to use 6 for a stable prime 95 8 hours run (all 3 tests) with the lowest voltage i can (so far 1.4v, am going to test lower when there is a more stable bios)


With the hero, LLC 4 seems the best level for normal power loads at around 1.4vcore.

LLC 5 still provides a very slight droop under load, a lot of people use that one but it's maybe not ideal. It's not good to compensate 100% with LLC because then you're getting spikes quite far over the set voltage for small periods of time; a little bit of droop is healthy, just not a lot.

It's better to set a higher base vcore and let it droop a little than it is to overcompensate with very high levels of LLC

droop is probably proportional to current so way worse on small fft and linpack
Quote:


> With this Asus board and adaptive voltage LLC6, what I set in the bios is pretty much be what is read out in HWinfo. 1.4v gives me 1.404v in Vid and 1.408v for Vcore. Vcore goes up a notch during extreme loads


If your Vcore goes up under load due to LLC i'm pretty sure that you're missing the point


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> With the hero, LLC 4 seems the best level for normal power loads at around 1.4vcore.
> 
> LLC 5 still provides a very slight droop under load, a lot of people use that one but it's maybe not ideal. It's not good to compensate 100% with LLC because then you're getting spikes quite far over the set voltage for small periods of time; a little bit of droop is healthy, just not a lot.
> 
> It's better to set a higher base vcore and let it droop a little than it is to overcompensate with very high levels of LLC
> 
> droop is probably proportional to current so way worse on small fft and linpack
> If your Vcore goes up under load due to LLC i'm pretty sure that you're missing the point


It goes up with those loads whatever I set, it just goes up less with LLC6 and adaptive.

Is there a source for your info? If I use 5 or 4, the voltage under extreme loads can spike at 1.476. It doesn't do this with 6.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It goes up with those loads whatever I set, it just goes up less with LLC6 and adaptive.
> 
> Is there a source for your info? If I use 5 or 4, the voltage under extreme loads can spike at 1.476. It doesn't do this with 6.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

More LLC = transient voltages spiking further above the set vcore. It's debatable how much this matters but still somewhat of a concern.
A bit of vdroop is fine as long as it's like 0.02v and not 0.07v. There's no need to make vcore stay the same (or especially rise) under the most extreme current loads - it's good to stop it from drooping a ton, though.

I don't know why your voltage would spike by +0.07v under extreme loads, it shouldn't do that! Are you sure that's not because of a problem with your adaptive setting? When i'm on auto/adaptive, the VID and Vcore does that. On Manual, it does not jump around for no reason when changing loads.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
> 
> More LLC = transient voltages spiking further above the set vcore. It's debatable how much this matters but still somewhat of a concern.
> A bit of vdroop is fine as long as it's like 0.02v and not 0.07v. There's no need to make vcore stay the same (or especially rise) under the most extreme current loads - it's good to stop it from drooping a ton, though.
> 
> I don't know why your voltage would spike by +0.07v under extreme loads, it shouldn't do that! Are you sure that's not because of a problem with your adaptive setting? My VID can change quite wildly under some loads, which made voltage randomly rise by 0.06 sometimes when i was at stock settings and default/adaptive voltages. It's fine since setting Manual


Yep that looks like offset voltage behaviour, adaptive is different. it sets an upper limit that is only implemented during turbo states. You have to remember this article came out when LLC was first implemented in motherboards. Asus have developed quite a few advances since then, and having a digital controller will change the way voltage behaves.

I will look in to different LLC settings with the latest bios and see how they behave.


----------



## Saveriu

With my ASUS Pro Gaming in LLC6 (auto) and adaptive voltage at 1.40V I had the same spike at 1.476V.


----------



## mandrix

LLC 4 and 1.360 adaptive will reach as high as 1.376 on my Hero. So will LLC 3 for that matter but 3 will droop too much for me, so I'm going back to LLC4.


----------



## chachmarach

On my z170 deluxe I set my llc to 6 and set the vcore to 1.37v using manual and then under load it bumps to roughly 1.392 for 4.8ghz. Works good for me and don't see any issue with it. Little bit of a bump under load to get it stable. Worked similar on my old asus Maximus extreme IV board and my 2600K sandy bridge for the last few years without an issue.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It goes up with those loads whatever I set, it just goes up less with LLC6 and adaptive.
> 
> Is there a source for your info? If I use 5 or 4, the voltage under extreme loads can spike at 1.476. It doesn't do this with 6.


He means by spikes the actual voltage spikes at load transitions that you cannot see with software. What you are talking about is not a voltage spike at all, just vrise.
Multimeter measurements have proven that voltage generally rises above the set point quite a bit in LLC6.


----------



## kikkobots

whats the max vcore on stock 6700k? 1.280v? i'm only guessing that cuz that's why my asus motherboards puts it to when I set it to manual.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkobots*
> 
> whats the max vcore on stock 6700k? 1.280v? i'm only guessing that cuz that's why my asus motherboards puts it to when I set it to manual.


On optimized defaults on my VIII Hero, my CPU uses 1.31vcore at 4ghz and 1.42vcore at the 4.2ghz turbo.

The default includes asus's turbo override to keep all 4 cores at 42x, though. It also has a really messed up base clock so it ends up at like 4220mhz. Intel stock should be lower volts but i've heard a LOT of reports for 1.3 - 1.45v stock volts.


----------



## Stupid0303

@JANASHEEN

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## PachAz

I see you speaking of voltages such as 1.37 to almost 1.4. Isnt that too much considering these chips are 14nm and very prone to degrading?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> very prone to degrading?


Source?

And seemingly not, given the huge stock voltages that Intel is throwing out. There has been speculation about voltage being stepped down before actually reaching the delicate parts of the chip but i'm no engineer.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> On optimized defaults on my VIII Hero, my CPU uses 1.31vcore at 4ghz and 1.42vcore at the 4.2ghz turbo.


Same as mine! (different MB though) Though I still dont know for sure if the 1.42v at turbo is what the processor is really requesting itself, or if the motherboard bios is just set up to give that even though the processor doesnt really need it. Im not sure of a very good way to test that since we all know CPUs can undervolt by varying degrees so manually setting a lower voltage isnt really a good way to properly test whether 1.42v is what the CPU is requesting.


----------



## error-id10t

For reference these are my optimised values (4.2giggles) under different load conditions.

*Under load Cine15*
vcore = 1.28
VID = 1.24

*Under load Prime 28.7 small FFT*
vcore = 1.328
VID = 1.266

*Under load Prime 28.7 Blend*
vcore = 1.36 - 1.376
VID = 1.32 - 1.345

Anyway, how many people here are running with iGPU only at the moment, it's doing my head in. If I let XMP dictate VCCIO / SA then the screen will flicker, to fix that I lower them to 1.05v and my RAM still behaves nicely. But it also has another _problem_, simple logon or using OpenGL test will throttle it. Manually forcing 1000Mhz in BIOS (auto = 1150Mhz) will remove this problem as it's now lower than the throttled speed, but I'm unable to find a setting that fixes that. Current / Phases / etc settings do nothing.


----------



## Cyro999

Perhaps you need to manually set power limits when using an iGPU?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Skylake on a Gigabyte board's been a pain in the rear for me to overclock in a way that drops idle voltage. There is no adaptive mode and C-states don't do jack on manual voltage mode, so I tried offset. Any negative offset from the BIOS, no matter how small, causes my system to fail to boot. So now I'm doing offset (-0.05v) purely through XTU in conjunction with 45x multipliers and XMP (3000 MHz) with LLC on standard through the BIOS. Voltage drops at idle like I want and it seems perfectly stable, but Skylake's load voltage still varies wildly depending on what I'm doing. It's ~1.25v for Realbench, ~1.3 for games, and up to 1.35v for Prime95.
> 
> I don't suppose there's much more I could do in terms of specific voltage control? I suppose I'm an extreme minority, but I never want my overclocked chip using more voltage for anything than it needs to (for longevity as well as erring on the side of caution with a new architecture/process node). My chip doesn't need more than 1.3v in manual mode to be stable in everything at 4.5 GHz, but I really don't want 1.3v surging through my chip 24/7 if it can be avoided. Otherwise, I guess this is my conservative 24/7 overclock. 4.6 and 4.7 are easily doable, but occasional Prime95-type voltage spikes worry me.


This is a problem for me as well. I performed some testing using offset Vcore which currently sits at +60mv LLC2 for 48x. This results in ~1015mv idle and ~1410mv max gaming/encoding. This is better than 1380mv idle using manual. Unfortunately, using this setting, XTU bench will rocket Vcore to ~1460mv. Vcore was read with DMM. So basically, separate bios profiles are required for max oc and low idle volts. Gaming/daily = +60mv offset. Benching=1410mv manual.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For reference these are my optimised values (4.2giggles) under different load conditions.
> 
> *Under load Cine15*
> vcore = 1.28
> VID = 1.24
> 
> *Under load Prime 28.7 small FFT*
> vcore = 1.328
> VID = 1.266
> 
> *Under load Prime 28.7 Blend*
> vcore = 1.36 - 1.376
> VID = 1.32 - 1.345
> 
> Anyway, how many people here are running with iGPU only at the moment, it's doing my head in. If I let XMP dictate VCCIO / SA then the screen will flicker, to fix that I lower them to 1.05v and my RAM still behaves nicely. But it also has another _problem_, simple logon or using OpenGL test will throttle it. Manually forcing 1000Mhz in BIOS (auto = 1150Mhz) will remove this problem as it's now lower than the throttled speed, but I'm unable to find a setting that fixes that. Current / Phases / etc settings do nothing.


Default values for my chip using latest bios. This bios defaults to 42x101. Max VID 1.420. Max vcore read on DMM = 1.275v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DillBer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Skylake on a Gigabyte board's been a pain in the rear for me to overclock in a way that drops idle voltage. There is no adaptive mode and C-states don't do jack on manual voltage mode, so I tried offset. Any negative offset from the BIOS, no matter how small, causes my system to fail to boot. So now I'm doing offset (-0.05v) purely through XTU in conjunction with 45x multipliers and XMP (3000 MHz) with LLC on standard through the BIOS. Voltage drops at idle like I want and it seems perfectly stable, but Skylake's load voltage still varies wildly depending on what I'm doing. It's ~1.25v for Realbench, ~1.3 for games, and up to 1.35v for Prime95.
> 
> I don't suppose there's much more I could do in terms of specific voltage control? I suppose I'm an extreme minority, but I never want my overclocked chip using more voltage for anything than it needs to (for longevity as well as erring on the side of caution with a new architecture/process node). My chip doesn't need more than 1.3v in manual mode to be stable in everything at 4.5 GHz, but I really don't want 1.3v surging through my chip 24/7 if it can be avoided. Otherwise, I guess this is my conservative 24/7 overclock. 4.6 and 4.7 are easily doable, but occasional Prime95-type voltage spikes worry me.


With my Gaming 5, I have yet to see vcore readings drop as well with manual voltage and c-states(C3)/eist enabled, however I do get core VID drops. With minimum processor state at 5%, the frequency will hit lowest 800Mhz and VID will hit 0.760v lowest, though it bounces around? Is this related in anyway?

Also have you managed to change you FCLK? The gaming 5/F3 bios isn't giving me an option. Really stupid that I have to take a gpu performance hit cause Gigabyte is to lazy to update.


----------



## konspiracy

So I'm starting an experiment with my chip. I have left the vcore on auton for my 4.5ghz OC and with a prime load it is fluctuating from 1.32-1.416 . Im going to let this run overnight and see if I still get a rounding error. I wonder if the mb can tell what exact voltage is needed to keep the chip from being starved. I will keep you posted.

On second thought my chip just hit 97c with vcore on auto ( never hit that high before ), im going to try maybe really low volts lol.

I think I just have a high leakage chip.


----------



## aerotracks

Couple quick tests with my new 6700k, some results for the statistics









first off 4.5 1.200V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20151006-0212316yoff.png



4.7 1.328V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150922-002720u6jum.png


----------



## konspiracy

What version of prime is everybody using? I haven't been able to pass 28.7 over 12 hours on 4.5 blend standard preset. Has anybody actually passed a blend 12 hour test? I'm trying to figure out if avx is just bugged with this chip or if anybody else can actually pass prime95 28.7 12 hours. Some people can't pass it stock, which if that is the case I need a better test than x264. I can pass x264 at 6 hours at 4.7 no problem but prime95 breaks it. OcCT seems like it hasn't been updated in awhile and linpack will hit 80c near stock with a 360 and 240 rad set up. Maybe I need to delid?


----------



## CC268

Sorry ignore this post.


----------



## PachAz

I think that if you pass 5 hours prime95 you are game stable, i.e. you are not very likely to bsod when playing games. I know since I had my 4930k pass 5 hours and I havent had any single bsod or lock up etc. despite 2 workers stop instantly in prime95 these days as well as a bunch or other hardware error reports in aida64, ibt, occt etc.


----------



## konspiracy

You are having those programs report errors with your OC? I'm just,trying to see what's normal. People keep posting stuff saying stable with prime runNing for max an hour.

I'm currently running at 4.2 with 1.2vcore bios and 1.188 under load. I'm going to post a 12 hour prime 95( that's my goal anyways ) v28.7. Currently max load 51c


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> What version of prime is everybody using? I haven't been able to pass 28.7 over 12 hours on 4.5 blend standard preset.


Many people don't even use prime, and if they do either they use 27.9 or 28.7. I tested and offered direct download links to those two versions for a reason. As you might know, 27.9 is easier to pass than 28.7, and versions after 27.9 but before 28.7 are just versions that haven't been bug checked/etc as well as 28.7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> You are having those programs report errors with your OC? I'm just,trying to see what's normal.


Didn't the OP already state that rounding errors are normal?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Has anybody actually passed a blend 12 hour test?


I can do that at 4.7 with Prime no problems but I did not chart that because that is not the overclock I use normally. One guy in the chart actually did 25 hours of Prime v28.7.

Quote:


> Some people can't pass it stock


Who specifically?

Quote:


> ...which if that is the case I need a better test than x264. I can pass x264 at 6 hours at 4.7 no problem but prime95 breaks it.


Quote:


> People keep posting stuff saying stable with prime runNing for max an hour.


I don't understand your logic, and I don't understand why you're surprised. The OP clearly points out the purpose of x264 test to begin with, and its purpose is not to replicate Prime95 or be tougher than Prime95. I even laid out an example of the voltages it takes to stabilize x264 overnight vs Prime95.

If x264 overnight is enough to be stable for gaming, and if P95 v28.7 1hr is tougher than overnight x264, then it makes sense that one hour of P95 28.7 is enough. Crashy behavior can be fickle sometimes and I understand that, but the two tests are so far apart, I feel comfortable making that claim.

Quote:


> OcCT seems like it hasn't been updated in awhile and linpack will hit 80c near stock with a 360 and 240 rad set up. Maybe I need to delid?


As you know from the OP, all signs point to OCCT being as stressful as Prime. Linpack at max is hot, I agree, but I don't understand why you feel the need to delid over Linpack. Do you intend to run Linpack or Linpack-like programs on your computer as a part of daily routine? Even so, 80C's not terrible - as a stress test it's definitely passable, for normal use seems OK as well.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> What version of prime is everybody using? I haven't been able to pass 28.7 over 12 hours on 4.5 blend standard preset. Has anybody actually passed a blend 12 hour test? I'm trying to figure out if avx is just bugged with this chip or if anybody else can actually pass prime95 28.7 12 hours. Some people can't pass it stock, which if that is the case I need a better test than x264. I can pass x264 at 6 hours at 4.7 no problem but prime95 breaks it. OcCT seems like it hasn't been updated in awhile and linpack will hit 80c near stock with a 360 and 240 rad set up. Maybe I need to delid?


Prime 28.7.

It took almost 0.2v over what passed x264 to pass all ffts.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *agung79*, if you're not going to run your chip at those voltages, I'm not charting that. I can put this in the extra comments section. If you're going to run that, you're going to degrade your chip and your overclock will be pulled sooner rather than later anyways due to it.
> 
> The chart is meant for overclocks that people actually use, not suicide runs.


*Vcore: 1.568v*







kamikaze comes to mind.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have an Asus Z170-A (entry level for ASUS, cheapest one I think) and my chip is capable of doing a pretty decent OC (4700 with 1.37V Prime stable, 1.312 stable for everything else).
> 
> So no, I don't think speding big bucks in a premium motherboard is worth it if you are just looking for OC capabilities.


I agree or maybe we are lucky - mine is a micro ' Asus Z170M-Plus'



The reason I settle for micro or mini, is that why pay the fancy prices for pci lanes etc that you will never use?

And all these fancy names they give m/boards - leave it for the kids please, rip off's


----------



## BoredErica

Average OC4.66Median OC4.7Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.3685

Number of submissions: 39

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *stixi*
> 
> Username: stixi
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6
> Cache Frequency: 4.2
> Vcore in UEFI: 4.3
> Vcore: 4.242
> FCLK: 1Ghz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110iGTX 480mm with Noctua NF-A14's
> Stability Test: x264 - 16 threads on normal for 8 hours & full RealBench 8 Hours.
> 
> Batch Number: L5198743 - Malaysia
> Ram Speed: 3200 15-16-16-30-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.353
> Motherboard: Asus Gene VIII
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: Bios 0902 let me get 4.6 stab, before that It wouldn't hold anything over 4.5.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my clocks were so low at some point during the test? I've not been able to replicate it.


You have been charted, thank you!

I looked at your clockspeed in Hwinfo and it looks normal to me? Like 5 mhz difference?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Darkwizzie,
> I just looked at the chart and you have my cache as 4.7...I've never touched the cache, always left it on Auto so it runs 8x to 41x. I don't think I told you 4.7 but if so I apologize.
> Gave up on OC'ing cache with Haswell and never looked back.


Hmm ok, I have modified your settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I'm on the ASUS Pro Gaming. I haven't touch anything except the Adaptative VCore and the CPU Multiplier.
> I hope I haven't fried my computer! Normally the stress tests stop when the temp are too high...


As already pointed out, could just be LLC going overboard. I will make a note of this in the guide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThunderCleese*
> 
> Username: ThunderCleese
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4000
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.375
> Vcore: 1.356
> FCLK: Reminder: 800
> Cooling Solution: Phanteks PH-TC14PE dual fan
> Stability Test: x264 16 threads normal priority infinite loops (stopped after ~22.5 hours, halfway through loop 173)
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia - L518C404
> Ram Speed: 2400mhz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: Motherboard seems to lack any option for FCLK. LLC only has Auto, Standard and High options. Posted earlier but had missed the submission format in the first post!
> 
> Evidence
> 
> 
> I have since switched to DVID to take advantage of power saving features when idle, however after a gaming session I noticed HWiNFO reported a voltage spike up to ~1.9v !!! Temperatures hadn't exceeded 61C though so not sure if that was accurate or a glitch in the sensor?
> 
> Then again today the same thing happened though only spiking to ~1.8v, max temp 51C. Went out for a bit and when I woke my PC up there was another spike to 2.04!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's a misfire of the sensors, seeing as there are some temperatures reading in the negatives on the board... But still a bit worrying.


You have been charted, thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Is there any software I can use for stability test at the load of "typical office work" ? AIDA or Prime are overkill for what I need know...


There is a temperature chart in the OP.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> linpack will hit 80c near stock Maybe I need to delid?












Of course linpack hits those temps







If you're running Linpack-like FPU loads a lot, just make an OC profile around 4ghz.

And also, "near stock" is meaningless when i can undervolt and be 4.6ghz prime stable.


----------



## ladcrooks

Wow! Aid64 only tickles it then









Still say ' no probs with any of the machines I have built for myself and friends over the yrs and that have been OC without hrs of stress testing


----------



## Saveriu

Just for information:

The Corsair LPX Vengeance 3000 2*8Go doesn't work on ASUS PRO Gaming on XMP.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> What version of prime is everybody using? I haven't been able to pass 28.7 over 12 hours on 4.5 blend standard preset. Has anybody actually passed a blend 12 hour test? I'm trying to figure out if avx is just bugged with this chip or if anybody else can actually pass prime95 28.7 12 hours. Some people can't pass it stock, which if that is the case I need a better test than x264. I can pass x264 at 6 hours at 4.7 no problem but prime95 breaks it. OcCT seems like it hasn't been updated in awhile and linpack will hit 80c near stock with a 360 and 240 rad set up. Maybe I need to delid?


I can pass Prime as long as I want. 12 hours is doable. And you have to use version 28.7 or higher (there isnt a higher one yet). Lower versions had a bug that would sometimes fail on a perfectly running processor using the newer instructions. I believe by default the 28.7 version uses FMA3 instructions, you can disable those if you want to test the CPU with less stress and heat.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, first thing is, what am I doing wrong. I turned off the turbo in the bios, set the multiplier to 44 and left everything else on auto. After that, the computer ran slower in Cinebench? :thumbsdown: Please do not just say to turn auto everything off because that will be no help. I have been running AMD for 15 years and became very proficient with overclocking on it. However, Intel overclocking is very different. Do I need to disable the TDP limiter or something? Is that the equivalent to the AMD Advanced Power Management?


----------



## ewernars

My question is about the voltage from the VID of mine i7 6700k

It's going to the 1.429 V on the standard clocks and voltage settings. (auto in the bios, but same if I put the vcore @ 1.350)

Is this normal? Because many peoples say above 1.40 V is definitly too high!


_I have reset the bios settings to default with the same VID Voltage as above_

specs:

Motherboard: Maximus VIII Ranger
Processor: i7 6700K
RAM: 16gb ddr4 2666mhz


----------



## bazookatooths

6600k
Passed small FT prime test 4.6ghz , 1.275v(1.252 in HWmonitor) Vcore CPU temps= around 3 cores around 60C

Can pass Light benches @ 4.9ghz 1.45v core 1.3v VCCIO 1.25v SA CPU temps= around 76C

Currently going staying at 4.6ghz, may move up to 4.8ghz try if I can get it stable under 1.4v


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewernars*
> 
> My question is about the voltage from the VID of mine i7 6700k
> 
> It's going to the 1.429 V on the standard clocks and voltage settings. (auto in the bios, but same if I put the vcore @ 1.350)
> 
> Is this normal? Because many peoples say above 1.40 V is definitly too high!
> 
> 
> _I have reset the bios settings to default with the same VID Voltage as above_
> 
> specs:
> 
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Ranger
> Processor: i7 6700K
> RAM: 16gb ddr4 2666mhz


VID is not the voltage going through the proccesor. It's the voltage requested by the proccesor.


----------



## ewernars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> VID is not the voltage going through the proccesor. It's the voltage requested by the proccesor.


I know but it seems dangerous and friends are saying thats it way to high. But I can ignore it?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewernars*
> 
> I know but it seems dangerous and friends are saying thats it way to high. But I can ignore it?


What's your Vcore? thats the voltage that really matters.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewernars*
> 
> I know but it seems dangerous and friends are saying thats it way to high. But I can ignore it?


Unless your friends somehow know more than Intel as to what voltages are safe, it's perfectly fine.

The Skylake architecture uses more voltage than previous generations, likely due to the core voltage also feeding the cache, among whatever else.


----------



## ewernars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> What's your Vcore? thats the voltage that really matters.


If I put the CPU Core Voltage on auto its going over the 1.4 V too but I place it manualy on 1.350 V and its running stable and fine now.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewernars*
> 
> If I put the CPU Core Voltage on auto its going over the 1.4 V too but I place it manualy on 1.350 V and its running stable and fine now.


Stock intel specs contemplate the proccesor Vcore to rise to 1.4 when in turbo. So it means it is a safe voltage.

However, by setting it to manual and lowering it you can save both power and heat.


----------



## ewernars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Stock intel specs contemplate the proccesor Vcore to rise to 1.4 when in turbo. So it means it is a safe voltage.
> 
> However, by setting it to manual and lowering it you can save both power and heat.


Thanks for you answers, by the way what is the maximum of the Vcore for the skylake processors?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I noticed my temps were improved when I changed from manual voltage to offset voltage and then again when I switched to adaptive voltage. I was using the same vcore target for each method. Can anyone else confirm this on their board? It seems to be a very important improvement, about 8-9 degrees difference under full prime load.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> I noticed my temps were improved when I changed from manual voltage to offset voltage and then again when I switched to adaptive voltage. I was using the same vcore target for each method. Can anyone else confirm this on their board? It seems to be a very important improvement, about 8-9 degrees difference under full prime load.


For adaptive voltage do you just have to set the max voltage to what you found was your stable manual voltage and that's it?


----------



## konspiracy

Username: Konspiracy
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100.1
Core Multiplier: 42
Core Frequency:4204mhz
Cache Frequency: 3502mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.200v
Vcore: 1.194v
FCLK: 800mhz
Cooling Solution: 360 ek rad + 240(h100 modded) ek pump + ek block fans push only
Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 9 hr 5 min Blend preset
Batch Number: L524B406 MALAYSIA
Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-36 16gb
Ram Voltage: 1.2
Motherboard:1.0
LLC Setting: High


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewernars*
> 
> Thanks for you answers, by the way what is the maximum of the Vcore for the skylake processors?


Did you read the OP?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Username: Konspiracy
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100.1
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Core Frequency:4204mhz
> Cache Frequency: 3502mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.200v
> Vcore: 1.194v
> FCLK: 800mhz
> Cooling Solution: 360 ek rad + 240(h100 modded) ek pump + ek block fans push only
> Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 9 hr 5 min Blend preset
> Batch Number: L524B406 MALAYSIA
> Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-36 16gb
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard:1.0
> LLC Setting: High


Thank you for this, I will chart you shortly.


----------



## konspiracy

Are you going to keep submissions for different OC lvls, like if I can get 4.5 stable will that be charted to? Just for the sake of info on voltage vs mhz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Are you going to keep submissions for different OC lvls, like if I can get 4.5 stable will that be charted to? Just for the sake of info on voltage vs mhz?


I'm thinking what I'll do is put your extra stable settings in the additional comments column.


----------



## konspiracy

Okay has anybody seen illegal sumout on prime95?
I'm thinking another bump in vcore I guess.....


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> For adaptive voltage do you just have to set the max voltage to what you found was your stable manual voltage and that's it?


Pretty much.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> For adaptive voltage do you just have to set the max voltage to what you found was your stable manual voltage and that's it?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much.
Click to expand...

So I set it to adaptive with the max turbo voltage being my stable manual voltage. I did not set an offset and left my LLC at level 5. I am finding that prime95 is pushing my voltage a little higher than what it would max out at before. Do I need to adjust my LLC level or is it just a prime95 thing (v28.7).


----------



## konspiracy

Looks like I needed a little more vcore. Running 4.4 at 1.27v in bios 1.24v under load at 3-4 hours. So far max temp under blend is 65c, going to let it run until morning. I know my wall is going to be around 4.5 to 4.6. I should need about 1.32 for 4.5 and probably 1.38-1.42 for 4.6. I need about .03 for every 100 mhz for 7-8 hours prime blend stable.


----------



## ladcrooks

Manual vs auto - volts just a reminder source




this may help those that do not read all and jump to certain pages


----------



## Asmola

This is not the best CPU, batch L527B283, but i think it should be stable.







Found new set of F4-3000C15Q-16GRR mem's with Samsung IC's, paid 160€ from Quad Kit (2x4GB 80€).

Username: Asmola
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6
Cache Frequency: 4.2
Vcore in UEFI: 1.360v
Vcore: 1.344v
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
Stability Test: 3 days Prime95

Batch Number: L527B283
Ram Speed: 3466 16-17-17-38-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.353v
Motherboard: Asus VIII Gene
LLC Setting: 5


----------



## ladcrooks

Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S - have too A very good cooler


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Stability Test: 3 days Prime95


----------



## ladcrooks

not into hrs of testing, but 3 days, that's gotta be a record on here
















got the program up, but he/she might have forgotten to click start - now wouldn't that be


----------



## Asmola

To be honest, i forgot that i started testing stability with Prime95 at friday when i took couple beers and did not noticed it before monday!


----------



## ladcrooks

i need that beer, what brand was it ?


----------



## Asmola

It was Karhu (Bear in english), one of the best finnish beer, but my main drink was Laphroaig 10 Year Old Islay Single Malt.


----------



## Maximus86

Ok a new BIOS is out for the Asus Hero 1001 and Adaptive setting for the vcore is no longer working, it always crashes on boot before Windows login no matter what I set it at.

I'm having to use Auto or Offset. I'm testing with Offset now and it looks like my 4.6 overclock hasn't changed, I am trying to find an offset voltage that is Prime95 stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Ok a new BIOS is out for the Asus Hero 1001 and Adaptive setting for the vcore is no longer working, it always crashes on boot before Windows login no matter what I set it at.
> 
> I'm having to use Auto or Offset. I'm testing with Offset now and it looks like my 4.6 overclock hasn't changed, I am trying to find an offset voltage that is Prime95 stable.


I think Raja will want to hear about this over at his Asus Q&A thread.

Also thanks for the heads up about the new bios version.


----------



## Maximus86

No problem

I have Offset set to +0.375 LLC 5 which is giving me 1.424v in HWinfo and it is running Prime95 28.7 fine @ 4.6 core and cache


----------



## mandrix

Hmmm. I am going back and doing more step-by-step testing of my cpu & RAM overclocks making more use of higher VCCIO/SA. What I have found is that increasing these two voltages are helping more with Prime 95 small fft's...since my cpu seems to really hate 15K fft's for whatever reason, I am running those and several small fft's in 10 minute windows for a minimum of two complete rounds for a quick feel of my adjustments.
In the end it's not super important to me to be able to pass small fft's, but being a curious guy I'm going to note the findings for my future perusal.

In other news I ordered a water block for my upcoming purchse of a new 390X, and we bought our very first smart phones. lol. No break on the water block but the phone and data plans finally got cheap enough for us old folks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ok, first thing is, what am I doing wrong. I turned off the turbo in the bios, set the multiplier to 44 and left everything else on auto. After that, the computer ran slower in Cinebench? :thumbsdown: Please do not just say to turn auto everything off because that will be no help. I have been running AMD for 15 years and became very proficient with overclocking on it. However, Intel overclocking is very different. Do I need to disable the TDP limiter or something? Is that the equivalent to the AMD Advanced Power Management?


Hey there~

Overclocking is technically done through the turbo multiplier. Disabling turbo locks you to the base clock speed (4ghz) or lower


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Hey there~
> 
> Overclocking is technically done through the turbo multiplier. Disabling turbo locks you to the base clock speed (4ghz) or lower


Cool, thank you. I know you are correct but, I am just going to have to wrap my mind around this fact. It is the exact opposite of what AMD does.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Cool, thank you. I know you are correct but, I am just going to have to wrap my mind around this fact. It is the exact opposite of what AMD does.


It'll stay at full clock speed all of the time under load unless you have a conflicting power limiter setting (on my last 2 boards, auto seemed to be set to never throttle) but it can be a little confusing at first!


----------



## sonusfaber

Hey Guys,

Just jumping in. My 6700k is on the way from Newegg. I am coming all the way from 1st gen Intel i3, i7. I have a lot of reading to do to catch up, but I'll make it. Thank you to all of you for posting your findings and experience. I'm new to this board also. I will complete a build log so it's in my sig, but to anyone reading this, the short list is:
Asus Maximus VIII Hero z170
I7 6700K
Gskill V 3200 DDR4 CAS 16

Cooler Master TX3

The rest is basic while i work on upgrading,
EVGA 750 B2
ThermalTake Case
Dell 23" IPS
Corsair K65 RGB
Logitech G502
Fiio E10K DAC
Grado SR80E
Win 10 64

Goes without saying I am on air for now. I don't want to get get water setup until I decide on a new case. Take care, I'l be posting as I get setup and get things going.


----------



## Serandur

For those of you with Asus boards, does Skylake still have voltage spikes above the set value in adaptive mode like Haswell did (under Prime95 and other AVX-workloads)? I just want to be sure since I'm considering buying a new motherboard specifically for the feature. Thank you.


----------



## Xcel

OC results:

6700k @ 4.8
100x48
Cache 48x
Vcore (bios) 1.345
Vcore (load) 1.344
LLC: Level 6

Realbench 8h, x264 50 loops passed.

Asus VIII Gene
Silver Arrow ITX
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB 2400MHz, 15-15-15-36

Screenshot: http://imgur.com/39ISrRx

EDIT/ Forgot to add the Batch # it's an L527B283


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> For those of you with Asus boards, does Skylake still have voltage spikes above the set value in adaptive mode like Haswell did (under Prime95 and other AVX-workloads)? I just want to be sure since I'm considering buying a new motherboard specifically for the feature. Thank you.


Yes with adaptative voltage and LLC auto on load.
In manual and LLC auto, there are little voltage risings randomly on load as well. Those risings are not very high though. You can also decrease the LLC if you want.


----------



## Saveriu

I have test 30 loops of the custom x264 stress test. Can I consider my configuration stable or do I have to test with Prime95 to be sure?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I have test 30 loops of the custom x264 stress test. Can I consider my configuration stable or do I have to test with Prime95 to be sure?


You can get a lot of good information about stability from running 1, 10 or more loops of x264, there's not really anything to define as "*stable*" though.

You could define it as being solid in all available software, in which case you would have to find the stuff that makes you crash the most and run it for long enough to have very high statistical certainty that you wouldn't hit an error - like 10 to 100 hours or so, i guess. Stuff like newest version of prime.

x264 won't give you that - it's just saying that you didn't crash for like 4 hours of encoding, though that is still very useful information.


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can get a lot of good information about stability from running 1, 10 or more loops of x264, there's not really anything to define as "*stable*" though.
> 
> You could define it as being solid in all available software, in which case you would have to find the stuff that makes you crash the most and run it for long enough to have very high statistical certainty that you wouldn't hit an error - like 10 to 100 hours or so, i guess. Stuff like newest version of prime.
> 
> x264 won't give you that - it's just saying that you didn't crash for like 4 hours of encoding, though that is still very useful information.


Ok I understand.


----------



## the_real_7

Hello Darkwizzie can I add two more cpu batches to your Overclocking Results , believe it or not both don't like 4.7 with being over 1.45 vcore.
Unless I run slower bandwidth memory. But for 24/7 low vcore / temps 4.6 is the sweetspot for skylake. Also I noticed
that the newer chip don't need to be delidded , my lidded chip runs same exact temps as my delidded. What does change is the
(VCCIO and System Agent) some chips IMC deal differently with memory above 3000Mhz,anything below 3000Mhz auto will always run stable and boot easily
Have one more chip coming in tomorrow but Im expecting the same results.




Username: THE REAL 7
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46x
Core Frequency: 4.6Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.6Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.350 V (Manual)
Vcore: 1.384 V
Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop Delided
Stability Test: RealBench 8 Hours
Batch Number: L526B258
Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO 1.20 and System Agent 1.25). XMP Enabled
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
LLC Setting: Level 5




Username: THE REAL 7
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46x
Core Frequency: 4.6Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.6Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.35 V (Manual)
Vcore: 1.384 V
Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop Lidded
Stability Test: RealBench 4 Hours
Batch Number: L529B427
Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto). XMP Disabled
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
LLC Setting: Level 5


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I have test 30 loops of the custom x264 stress test. Can I consider my configuration stable or do I have to test with Prime95 to be sure?


For me x264 Stability Test v2.06 is the last place of being a truly stable test yes it'll pass a gaming system stable. But run realbench or Prime for first 5 minutes and itll crash if you voltage aren't close to being stable. For tru stability try multiple test and every one should be able to complete the very least 8 hours.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I have test 30 loops of the custom x264 stress test. Can I consider my configuration stable or do I have to test with Prime95 to be sure?
> 
> 
> 
> For me x264 Stability Test v2.06 is the last place of being a truly stable test yes it'll pass a gaming system stable. But run realbench or Prime for first 5 minutes and itll crash if you voltage aren't close to being stable. For tru stability try multiple test and every one should be able to complete the very least 8 hours.
Click to expand...

I have been doing realbench stress test using full RAM amount for four hours then prime95 v28.7 preset blend test for 10 hours. Do I need to do some custom setting prime95 tests for ffts etc as well?


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> I have been doing realbench stress test using full RAM amount for four hours then prime95 v28.7 preset blend test for 10 hours. Do I need to do some custom setting prime95 tests for ffts etc as well?


I would say after the 4 hour realbench using full RAM and then a 10 hour blend on prime your 100% stable. Congrats and enjoy that beast


----------



## alecmg

New bios 0907 for Asus Maximus VIII Gene broke adaptive voltage. Now it acts exactly as Offset voltage ie gives mad overvolts for benchmarks.
For me it used to be adaptive voltage 1.280 set in bios, 1.296 reported in Cpuz with LLC 6, sometimes jumping to 1.312
Now same settings will give weird 1.424 for prime load, 1.392 for CB load etc and 1.312 for light browsing.


----------



## Erro

Hi guys, first post here. I recently moved from a failed 3930k to 6700k. At the time of my Skylake release I was seriously contemplating moving to 5820k, but upon reading the reviews thought that 6700k would be more fun to overclock. I use my PC for some FEA modelling when working overtime, as well as some gaming when I have some respite. Tinkering with settings is a lot of fun and I like to way that I can play around with Baseclock overclocking.

After several different settings the one I am using 24/7 is as follows:

i7 6700k
Baseclock: 200 MHz
Core multiplier: 23
Core frequency: 4.6 GHz
Cache frequency: 4.4 GHz
VCore: 1.300 V
Cooling: GTX 100i
Stability: IBT (max), OCCT 4.4.1 linpack 1 hour, x264 7.5 hours
Batch: Malay L519B892
XMP on the memory = Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15 quad kit
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC: Level 6
CPU Current: 110%
I have stress tested on IBT Max as well as OCCT Linpack with AVX enabled for 60 minutes without any trouble. I see some minor instability for short periods with Prime 95 (rounding errors) and a crash on an overnight run. Since purchase I have not had any stability problems unless when running Prime95 overnight, and as such consider the system stable. EDIT: also ran x264 overnight for 7.5 hours and it was stable.


----------



## Saveriu

My temps with Prime95 are insane! 94°C Max!

Edit: It stays arround 70° during 5 mins and rises to 90° instantly...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erro*
> 
> Hi guys, first post here. I recently moved from a failed 3930k to 6700k. At the time of my Skylake release I was seriously contemplating moving to 5820k, but upon reading the reviews thought that 6700k would be more fun to overclock. I use my PC for some FEA modelling when working overtime, as well as some gaming when I have some respite. Tinkering with settings is a lot of fun and I like to way that I can play around with Baseclock overclocking.
> 
> After several different settings the one I am using 24/7 is as follows:
> 
> i7 6700k
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> XMP on the memory = Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15 quad kit
> Baseclock: 200 MHz
> Core multiplier: 23
> Core frequency: 4.6 GHz
> VCore: 1.300 V
> LLC: Level 6
> CPU Current: 110%
> Cooling: GTX 100i
> Stability test: IBT Max
> I have stress tested on IBT Max as well as OCCT Linpack with AVX enabled for 60 minutes without any trouble. I see some minor instability for short periods with Prime 95 (rounding errors) and a crash on an overnight run. Since purchase I have not had any stability problems unless when running Prime95 overnight, and as such consider the system stable.


Both IBT and OCCT linpack are very old versions that can't use instruction sets present in the last 3 generations of Intel CPU's - though if you use those instruction sets, you will get insane heat + power usage.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> My temps with Prime95 are insane! 94°C Max!
> 
> Edit: It stays arround 70° during 5 mins and rises to 90° instantly...


This is normal for Blend mode. First it tests with long FFT and then starts with small that really heat up the CPU and cache.


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> This is normal for Blend mode. First it tests with long FFT and then starts with small that really heat up the CPU and cache.


Indeed i'm in blend mode. I can't let my cpu temps stay at 90°C...


----------



## Asmola

Just tested Adaptive voltage + Offset setting for the first time and damn, it works much better than manual setting. With manual, i had to use 1.360v for 4.6GHz to get 1.344v under load with LLC. Now with Adaptive + Offset LLC works much better and now i can use 1.320v to get 1.360v on full load!







First i was thinking that it works only if you use power saving features, because im not, but it also works when you have max clocks all the time.. nice!


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Just tested Adaptive voltage + Offset setting for the first time and damn, it works much better than manual setting. With manual, i had to use 1.360v for 4.6GHz to get 1.344v under load with LLC. Now with Adaptive + Offset LLC works much better and now i can use 1.320v to get 1.360v on full load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First i was thinking that it works only if you use power saving features, because im not, but it also works when you have max clocks all the time.. nice!


Asmola can you please show a picture of how you have it setup in eufi bios and the show vcore it shows on load if possible ? I wanna try it out. Do you c state enabled ? and what LLC or you setting

Cheers


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Ok a new BIOS is out for the Asus Hero 1001 and Adaptive setting for the vcore is no longer working, it always crashes on boot before Windows login no matter what I set it at.
> 
> I'm having to use Auto or Offset. I'm testing with Offset now and it looks like my 4.6 overclock hasn't changed, I am trying to find an offset voltage that is Prime95 stable.


For me optimised worked as before, no change. I throw in my overclock and I saw 1.52v which wasn't very nice - odd they chose to release this considering we knew their other mobo's had this problem over a week ago.

I then used UBU to downgrade it's microcode to 34 to see if 3A was the cause, no change. So I switched back to 0902 and upgraded the microcode to 3A with the rest of the modules, at least it's up to date to an extent now.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Asmola can you please show a picture of how you have it setup in eufi bios and the show vcore it shows on load if possible ? I wanna try it out. Do you c state enabled ? and what LLC or you setting
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Here are screenshot from AI Suite 3 while Prime95 running on backround. On bios, use Adaptive voltage, insert wanted voltage to Adaptive and +0.001v to Offset (minimum), LLC5 setting is enough to keep your voltage little higher under load. C States are auto, cause im using sleep mode, almost newer shutdown computer. Also disabled Speed step.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here are screenshot from AI Suite 3 while Prime95 running on backround. On bios, use Adaptive voltage, insert wanted voltage to Adaptive and +0.001v to Offset (minimum), LLC5 setting is enough to keep your voltage little higher under load. C States are auto, cause im using sleep mode, almost newer shutdown computer. Also disabled Speed step.


Try llc4


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here are screenshot from AI Suite 3 while Prime95 running on backround. On bios, use Adaptive voltage, insert wanted voltage to Adaptive and +0.001v to Offset (minimum), LLC5 setting is enough to keep your voltage little higher under load. C States are auto, cause im using sleep mode, almost newer shutdown computer. Also disabled Speed step.


Got it ! ! ! Thanx for the help


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here are screenshot from AI Suite 3 while Prime95 running on backround. On bios, use Adaptive voltage, insert wanted voltage to Adaptive and +0.001v to Offset (minimum), LLC5 setting is enough to keep your voltage little higher under load. C States are auto, cause im using sleep mode, almost newer shutdown computer. Also disabled Speed step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it ! ! ! Thanx for the help
Click to expand...

This adaptive voltage is so strange. When I used manual voltage at 1.335 with LLC5 my voltage in windows never went above 1.344. When I tried setting it to adaptive with 1.335 as my max I keep getting spikes up to 1.360. If I set LLC below 4 it doesn't happen but then the OC is not stable. So I started playing with the offset and have found the settings below are keeping my voltage from spiking above 1.344 and seem stable so far. The LLC is set to 5 in UEFI. Doesn't make much sense to me LOL.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here are screenshot from AI Suite 3 while Prime95 running on backround. On bios, use Adaptive voltage, insert wanted voltage to Adaptive and +0.001v to Offset (minimum), LLC5 setting is enough to keep your voltage little higher under load. C States are auto, cause im using sleep mode, almost newer shutdown computer. Also disabled Speed step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it ! ! ! Thanx for the help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This adaptive voltage is so strange. When I used manual voltage at 1.335 with LLC5 my voltage in windows never went above 1.344. When I tried setting it to adaptive with 1.335 as my max I keep getting spikes up to 1.360. If I set LLC below 4 it doesn't happen but then the OC is not stable. So I started playing with the offset and have found the settings below are keeping my voltage from spiking above 1.344 and seem stable so far. The LLC is set to 5 in UEFI. Doesn't make much sense to me LOL.
Click to expand...

Just realized a couple of the workers had stopped on prime95 so not quite stable with the above settings yet.


----------



## Asmola

Just little hint to those who have Asus Maximus VIII mobo, dont use Maximus Tweak 1 when overclocking memory (atleast with Samsung ic's), it will make your mems more unstable..








Currently testing my other Samsung 3000 CL15 kit.


----------



## error-id10t

That's meant to be the "easier" option. Auto = 2 = faster / performance mode as per previous advise here..


----------



## Asmola

Well, its not easier if its more ustable than auto setting.


----------



## Saveriu

I always was unlucky with my PCs.
Sometimes, It doesn't boot at all (either in the BIOS), the monitor, keyboard and the mouse dont switch on.
A friend has the same issue with the Z170-A.

The PC temps are higher than my previous 2600k at 4.4Ghz (more than 10°C) with the same case and cooling.
I can't test with Prime95 blend mode because of temps >90°C.

It's really frustrating....


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI @ all
it a litle off topic but i think here are the right people.

I want to buy an 6700k commting from an 4770k.
First can i run 2x16x PCIe 3.0 from the cpu? or will it be 8x8x
Can anyone recomend the MAXIMUS VIII HERO z170 (im a Gigaytefan) but the layout in this board is better in my opinion (position of the M.2)
Thanks so far


----------



## Xcel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I always was unlucky with my PCs.
> Sometimes, It doesn't boot at all (either in the BIOS), the monitor, keyboard and the mouse dont switch on.
> A friend has the same issue with the Z170-A.
> 
> The PC temps are higher than my previous 2600k at 4.4Ghz (more than 10°C) with the same case and cooling.
> I can't test with Prime95 blend mode because of temps >90°C.
> 
> It's really frustrating....


I had the same problem with my Maximus VIII Gene. While I'm not 100% sure what solved it, because I've changed a bunch of stuff but I think disabling fast boot solved it for me. I don't really notice any difference in boot speed and I don't really care since I use sleep most of the time. But now my computer always detects the keyboard and mouse, before it sometimes didn't detect them upon boot.


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcel*
> 
> I had the same problem with my Maximus VIII Gene. While I'm not 100% sure what solved it, because I've changed a bunch of stuff but I think disabling fast boot solved it for me. I don't really notice any difference in boot speed and I don't really care since I use sleep most of the time. But now my computer always detects the keyboard and mouse, before it sometimes didn't detect them upon boot.


I think it's caused by usb 2.0 peripherics. I had problems whith a radio keyboard usb dongle that caused very long boot when it was plugged. It can be the Corsair Link usb too. It caused also boot problems with my old PC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI @ all
> it a litle off topic but i think here are the right people.
> 
> I want to buy an 6700k commting from an 4770k.
> First can i run 2x16x PCIe 3.0 from the cpu? or will it be 8x8x
> Can anyone recomend the MAXIMUS VIII HERO z170 (im a Gigaytefan) but the layout in this board is better in my opinion (position of the M.2)
> Thanks so far


8x 8x. If you want better you have to go to the x99/etc platform. What you can do here is x16 + x4 for PCIE ssd. Best be careful if you intend to run that and you have some PCIE card on top, like a sound card.

Hero is a fine board, nobody has really complained about it (some have for MSI for sure). For me, the POST takes a bit too long... but yeah. It's got good features. I take out the plastic shroud since that thing is removable.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI @ all
> it a litle off topic but i think here are the right people.
> 
> I want to buy an 6700k commting from an 4770k.
> First can i run 2x16x PCIe 3.0 from the cpu? or will it be 8x8x
> Can anyone recomend the MAXIMUS VIII HERO z170 (im a Gigaytefan) but the layout in this board is better in my opinion (position of the M.2)
> Thanks so far


Like you I'm coming from Gigabyte, I own/have owned many Gigabyte boards. The Hero I have now is a good solid board, to me it's about the rough equivalent of Gigabytes UD5H boards but with better memory overclocking.









Darkwizzie already answered you about the PCIE slots being 8x8.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI @ all
> it a litle off topic but i think here are the right people.
> 
> I want to buy an 6700k commting from an 4770k.
> First can i run 2x16x PCIe 3.0 from the cpu? or will it be 8x8x
> Can anyone recomend the MAXIMUS VIII HERO z170 (im a Gigaytefan) but the layout in this board is better in my opinion (position of the M.2)
> Thanks so far


I like the board!

You will only run x8x8 as said.

Im running 2x 770 sli and have an M2 Samsung sm951. Works great.

Im awaiting the new line of nvidia cards and going to get a gtx 980ti level card and do away with sli myself though. Not really a fan of it anymore.

If you want to run x16x16 then you would have to get X99 and not go for the lower end 5820 but the better 5930 if you really care about running both x16. It'll cost quite a bit more though.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 8x 8x. If you want better you have to go to the x99/etc platform. What you can do here is x16 + x4 for PCIE ssd. Best be careful if you intend to run that and you have some PCIE card on top, like a sound card.
> 
> Hero is a fine board, nobody has really complained about it (some have for MSI for sure). For me, the POST takes a bit too long... but yeah. It's got good features. I take out the plastic shroud since that thing is removable.


Thanks for the answer (alsow goest to mandrix),

My plan was an 6700k witth 1x980ti (i have 2, secound goes to the living room rig,later) 1x M.2 X4 SSD and a pcie 1xSound card.
What i read is that, if i add the soundcard i will losse a lane to the ssd or the pci e.

Is that correct.

thanks for the help


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thanks for the answer (alsow goest to mandrix),
> 
> My plan was an 6700k witth 1x980ti (i have 2, secound goes to the living room rig,later) 1x M.2 X4 SSD and a pcie 1xSound card.
> What i read is that, if i add the soundcard i will losse a lane to the ssd or the pci e.
> 
> Is that correct.
> 
> thanks for the help


Pretty sure I read that you dont lose the lanes to the m2 drive as they are different. Its 20 lanes plus 4 for the m2 drive. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. I will double check and see where I read it.


----------



## andyc26

Long time reader, first post! Way faster than my old i5 750. Also might've picked up a decent OC'ing chip. I'm yet to test it much at higher clock speeds. 4.8 at 1.37 booted into windows and passed 3 loops of x264 before crashing so need a little more testing to get it stable there.

Here's my tried and tested daily OC I've been running the past fortnight:

Username: andyc26
CPU Model: i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46x
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 3900
Vcore in UEFI: 1.265v
Vcore: 1.264v. It does occasionally bump up to 1.28 but generally sits at 1.264 load.
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S Push/Pull
Stability Test: custom x264 16T left overnight. Roughly 7 hours

Batch Number: L520B673 Malay
Ram Speed: 2666 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Ranger
LLC Setting: LLC5


----------



## Saveriu

I have tested my settings with XMP Profile for 5 hours with x264 and still, sometimes my PC doesn't start correctly. My keyboard, monitor and mouse dont get any signal.
Does it mean an hardware malfunction ?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I have tested my settings with XMP Profile for 5 hours with x264 and still, sometimes my PC doesn't start correctly. My keyboard, monitor and mouse dont get any signal.
> Does it mean an hardware malfunction ?


Why type and brand of ram do you have? Also, have you upgraded to the latest bios firmware version?


----------



## Saveriu

It s a pair of Corsair Vengeance LPX 8 Go 3000 MHz CAS 15 with XMP. I have the last bios from my MB. That's strange...


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> It s a pair of Corsair Vengeance LPX 8 Go 3000 MHz CAS 15 with XMP. I have the last bios from my MB. That's strange...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I have tested my settings with XMP Profile for 5 hours with x264 and still, sometimes my PC doesn't start correctly. My keyboard, monitor and mouse dont get any signal.
> Does it mean an hardware malfunction ?


It's really not strange at all you have that 3000mhz ram at a 15cl squeezing your imc a bit. Turn off XMP go manual and type your 4 first set of timing in your memory config, select 3000mhz and bump your vccio to 1.20 and system agent to 1.25. That should help out


----------



## mandrix

I finally got around to checking the back of my motherboard with my meter today. Asus M8 Hero...
I set the vcore to manual and 1.300v, LLC4.
HWINFO showed 1.312v
Meter showed 1.309v.

But of course I don't know how the voltage is divvied up between cache/vcore.

BTW my meter is a BK Precision, accuracy is 0.1% + 1 count.

FWIW.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I always was unlucky with my PCs.
> Sometimes, It doesn't boot at all (either in the BIOS), the monitor, keyboard and the mouse dont switch on.
> A friend has the same issue with the Z170-A.
> 
> It's really frustrating....


Are you using iGPU? If yes then you should lower your VCCIO/SA. I was having exact same problems with stock XMP values and all issues went away once I lowered those to 1.1v initially and now I'm running 1.05v. Of course this can cause another issue in that your CPU can't run the RAM at those values.. but worth checking if using iGPU.


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> It's really not strange at all you have that 3000mhz ram at a 15cl squeezing your imc a bit. Turn off XMP go manual and type your 4 first set of timing in your memory config, select 3000mhz and bump your vccio to 1.20 and system agent to 1.25. That should help out


I will try thank you! What's the IMC by the way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you using iGPU? If yes then you should lower your VCCIO/SA. I was having exact same problems with stock XMP values and all issues went away once I lowered those to 1.1v initially and now I'm running 1.05v. Of course this can cause another issue in that your CPU can't run the RAM at those values.. but worth checking if using iGPU.


I don't use iGPU. When the problem happened, I tried to switch DVI ports including the iGPU one to be sure.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> I will try thank you! What's the IMC by the way?
> I don't use iGPU. When the problem happened, I tried to switch DVI ports including the iGPU one to be sure.


IMC = Integrated Memory Controller


----------



## Saveriu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> IMC = Integrated Memory Controller


Ok thanks! I have already contacted the Corsair and Asus supports because I didn't find the ram kit is the compatibility list. I'll try your settings to see if I get some amelioration.

Concerning stability, my temps are very high with Prime95 in blend mode (90°C during FFS tests) that it seems to be normal.
But in the charts I found on the internet, the temps are arround 65-70° and I'm just at 4.5Ghz 1.30Vcore (manual, 1.34 on load) with a H100i Watercooling system.
I'm afraid I can't "proove" a rock solid stability configuration.


----------



## sonusfaber

Hey Guys,

Sorry I am still catching up on the thread. Will be reading a lot today. I am on page 5 of thorough reading even though I have bounced all around this thread. So far, I have definitely NOT hit the silicon lottery. New build booted and all so I have that going for me, but my temperatures are total crap. I have case fans directly front and back of the chip, and a TX3 tower cooler on the chip.

The CPU-z and Real-bench stress both send the processor to 90-100C. It hits above 90C just on default configuration. Asus' AI level 1, which reports a 07% OC, (43x multi with I believe 1.296 is sending it above 90C.)

I don't get it. I learned alot of cooling lessons on my old i7, which is why I have my current configuration. Same cooling on a first gen i7 topped out at 76C. That was first gen i7 860 running at 3.4 Ghz on all cores.

THe best I can think of now, before buying more parts is to pull the tower and repaste with better paste. I used the stock cooler master paste, even though I bought some Artic. I didnt think it was the paste at first since temps are even across all cores both under load and not. Still thinking about what I can do if I cannot even so much as hit a 44 multi.

Ps. This is also sans video card. It is out to EVGA RMA for an upgrade so the only heat in this puppy is from the CPU.


----------



## Saveriu

Can it be a problem with the watercooling pump control by the Motherboard?
My temps are much higher than my i7 2600k 4.4Ghz with same coolings and case.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saveriu*
> 
> Ok thanks! I have already contacted the Corsair and Asus supports because I didn't find the ram kit is the compatibility list. I'll try your settings to see if I get some amelioration.
> 
> Concerning stability, my temps are very high with Prime95 in blend mode (90°C during FFS tests) that it seems to be normal.
> But in the charts I found on the internet, the temps are arround 65-70° and I'm just at 4.5Ghz 1.30Vcore (manual, 1.34 on load) with a H100i Watercooling system.
> I'm afraid I can't "proove" a rock solid stability configuration.


Try the following settings for Corsair XMP cold stability;

DRAM voltage: 1.3728
CPU VCCIO Voltage: 1.20
CPU SA Voltage: 1.20

Turn off computer (don't use sleep) and plug out for at least an hour (waiting overnight is ideal). See if you still have boot issues. If not, run something like IBT 2.54 that hits memory hard and fast ASAP to test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> a TX3 tower cooler on the chip.
> 
> The CPU-z and Real-bench stress both send the processor to 90-100C. It hits above 90C just on default configuration. Asus' AI level 1, which reports a 07% OC, (43x multi with I believe 1.296 is sending it above 90C.)


Something is messed up with your settings or cooling in hardware mate, try setting manual vcore and clock speeds at least.

I have a silver arrow (high end air cooler) and i hit only 65-67c MAX in x264 with 1.375vcore @4.6ghz. My cooler should not be that much better than yours. At default bios settings, my voltage increased to 1.42 with turbo - you should be able to manually set it lower, much lower. Try 4.2ghz at 1.25v to start, for example.

What are your ambient temps? I ask because some guys out there in Australia have 20c hotter room temperatures than we have over here so it could have a huge impact on your expected temperatures


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Something is messed up with your settings or cooling in hardware mate, try setting manual vcore and clock speeds at least.
> 
> I have a silver arrow (high end air cooler) and i hit only 65-67c MAX in x264 with 1.375vcore @4.6ghz. My cooler should not be that much better than yours. At default bios settings, my voltage increased to 1.42 with turbo - you should be able to manually set it lower, much lower. Try 4.2ghz at 1.25v to start, for example.
> 
> What are your ambient temps? I ask because some guys out there in Australia have 20c hotter room temperatures than we have over here so it could have a huge impact on your expected temperatures


Thanks for the reply. I agree and think you are right. As far as the hardware goes, this is basically the same setup that was keeping a first gen i7 at 75C under stress. The ambient is probably 74-76F, which would be just under 24C.

I am stuck wondering if my Cooler Master 600W 5 year old PSU has anything in the slightest to do with it. I have a nice, new EVGA 750 B2, but it will not fit in my case. The airflow seems great around the cooler, just in a simple put my hand in front of it. There is nothing blocking the fans...I'll post a pic later to show the setup. Hoping this gets attention. I would like to know if there is an issue with any particular piece of hardware. I feel like I cant even get to overclocking until I get this figured out and if there is an issue with the chip, I'd like to know now.

Lastly...like i said, this was running Realbench stress test. This is my first time running realbench, but since the ASUS mobo is the foundation of the build I am using ASUS tools to work on settings. When others in this board talk about checking stability with realbench are they referring to stress test or the benchmark? thanks.


----------



## Dubada01

So, with a custom water loop and a 6600K at 1.435V and 4.7GHz, should I be looking at temps of around 70 under small FFTs in the older version of P95?


----------



## reechings

So I decided to update bios to 1001 on my Hero which ended up being a big mistake as windows was crashing and hanging and acting funky in general. Went back to 0902 and now my stable overclocked settings from before no longer seem to be stable. So annoyed right now.


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So I decided to update bios to 1001 on my Hero which ended up being a big mistake as windows was crashing and hanging and acting funky in general. Went back to 0902 and now my stable overclocked settings from before no longer seem to be stable. So annoyed right now.


Hey, I am on 1001 also. Moved to it when I saw temp issues with the stock one. I am still stuck at temp issues with default settings so I have not even moved into overclocking. I am still catching up on the whole thread so pardon me if you have already covered this...but can you elaborate on your temps, cooling, and settings?

We have same mobo and chip I believe so we may be able to help on troubleshooting. thanks.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Sorry I am still catching up on the thread. Will be reading a lot today. I am on page 5 of thorough reading even though I have bounced all around this thread. So far, I have definitely NOT hit the silicon lottery. New build booted and all so I have that going for me, but my temperatures are total crap. I have case fans directly front and back of the chip, and a TX3 tower cooler on the chip.
> 
> The CPU-z and Real-bench stress both send the processor to 90-100C. It hits above 90C just on default configuration. Asus' AI level 1, which reports a 07% OC, (43x multi with I believe 1.296 is sending it above 90C.)
> 
> I don't get it. I learned alot of cooling lessons on my old i7, which is why I have my current configuration. Same cooling on a first gen i7 topped out at 76C. That was first gen i7 860 running at 3.4 Ghz on all cores.
> 
> THe best I can think of now, before buying more parts is to pull the tower and repaste with better paste. I used the stock cooler master paste, even though I bought some Artic. I didnt think it was the paste at first since temps are even across all cores both under load and not. Still thinking about what I can do if I cannot even so much as hit a 44 multi.
> 
> Ps. This is also sans video card. It is out to EVGA RMA for an upgrade so the only heat in this puppy is from the CPU.


I had a medium tower cooler with direct touch heatpipes on my 3.8GHz i5-750 and temperatures wouldn't go above 60c. Unfortunately it wasn't enough to tame my overclocked skylake. I need the Noctua NH-D15 to keep temps reasonable, and even then it hits 80c with Prime loads.

The biggest difference cooling wise to Nehalem and most Intel CPUs after Sandy bridge is the decision not to use solder. This means that often there is more of a gap between the silicon and the bottom of the IHS. This can be reduced by de-lidding and getting rid of the adhesive around the base of the IHS so there is less of a gap.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> So I decided to update bios to 1001 on my Hero which ended up being a big mistake as windows was crashing and hanging and acting funky in general. Went back to 0902 and now my stable overclocked settings from before no longer seem to be stable. So annoyed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I am on 1001 also. Moved to it when I saw temp issues with the stock one. I am still stuck at temp issues with default settings so I have not even moved into overclocking. I am still catching up on the whole thread so pardon me if you have already covered this...but can you elaborate on your temps, cooling, and settings?
> 
> We have same mobo and chip I believe so we may be able to help on troubleshooting. thanks.
Click to expand...

I am back on 0902 bios which I would probably recommend you switching to as I did have it stable before. I was running 46 multiplier with 43 cache ratio with my g.skill RAM set to 3000mhz XMP profile. I had cpu voltage set to manual of 1.335 volts. I am using a swiftech h220-x for cooling and with prime95 28.7 preset blend test my hottest core maxed out at 81 degrees Celsius in 10 hours of testing. Running realbench stress test for 4 hours utilizing all 16gb of RAM my max core temp was around 75 degrees.


----------



## bazookatooths

Hey all managed to get P95 stable with 4.6ghz @ 1.232v Which I absolutely love! I think I may be able to get 4.8 but who knows??? The question I have for everyoen is the #1 core seems to run about 5degrees hotter then all the other cores, does anyone know what could cause this, or is it just a normal occurence, any feedback very much appreciated!


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Hey all managed to get P95 stable with 4.6ghz @ 1.232v Which I absolutely love! I think I may be able to get 4.8 but who knows??? The question I have for everyoen is the #1 core seems to run about 5degrees hotter then all the other cores, does anyone know what could cause this, or is it just a normal occurence, any feedback very much appreciated!


Well, the more I think about it, the more I will either delid or pursue a warranty. If the temps are going to go to 90C in a stress using default settings then I will say there is insufficient compound on the die. The problem with RMAing the chip is that I am out the time to send it and there is no guarantee the next chip won't be exactly the same. I need to check on dates to find out how where I stand with making claims. I could delid it myself, but $50 to transfer all risks to someone else is pretty good. I just hate being without a machine for that long. I need to get busy getting my case and cooler in so I can work on this as a side machine, while still being able to run daily stuff and game.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Well, the more I think about it, the more I will either delid or pursue a warranty. If the temps are going to go to 90C in a stress using default settings then I will say there is insufficient compound on the die. The problem with RMAing the chip is that I am out the time to send it and there is no guarantee the next chip won't be exactly the same. I need to check on dates to find out how where I stand with making claims. I could delid it myself, but $50 to transfer all risks to someone else is pretty good. I just hate being without a machine for that long. I need to get busy getting my case and cooler in so I can work on this as a side machine, while still being able to run daily stuff and game.


What voltages are you using? You won't see too much improvement replacing the CPU. You might want to upgrade your cooler before de-lidding.


----------



## PachAz

I have an issue, I recently aquired a 6700k and an asus z170 pro gaming. Even if I set the multipler to 44 and the bclk to 100, the core speed never exceeds 4ghz according to hwmonitor and cpu-z. If I set the multipler to lower e.g. 38, cpu-z shows 3.8ghz. Is these any settings that will enable to me run past 4ghz? All power saving features are turned off as well as turbo boost. I have never experianced this issue before.

Edit: I enabled turbo boost and now it shows 4.4ghz in cpu-z. I didnt realize you had to enable that feature in order to use a higher multipler than 40.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Hey all managed to get P95 stable with 4.6ghz @ 1.232v Which I absolutely love! I think I may be able to get 4.8 but who knows???


Can you use HWInfo. Secondly I see you're running small FFTs, that will "request/demand" less voltage than say Blend believe or not. Try Blend and run it more than a minute.. I'm not telling you to run it for hours etc, just so you get a feel what it's actually pulling.


----------



## mandrix

Strange about these temperatures some are seeing. Admittedly I have a custom loop, but that only goes so far. I've yet to see any core above about 75 C, and that was on P95 small fft's @ 4.7/1.408v max.


----------



## PachAz

From experiance, blend for 3 hours on my 4930k was not game stable in battlefield 4. I had to aim for 5 hours to get it game stable.


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What voltages are you using? You won't see too much improvement replacing the CPU. You might want to upgrade your cooler before de-lidding.


Using just the defaults that come out of the Asus VIII hero. But observing CPU-z during a test, the most I saw in core was 1.311. Here is a screenshot of realtemp during just a single minute of realbench:



I think you are right about needing a bigger cooler and that is definitely in the plans. I at least wanted to play with it a bit before moving into a new cooler and case. These temps are like I have no cooler what so ever. 100C in a stress test with a tower cooler is just blowing my mind. I feel like this just has very bad stock paste on the die.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can you use HWInfo. Secondly I see you're running small FFTs, that will "request/demand" less voltage than say Blend believe or not. Try Blend and run it more than a minute.. I'm not telling you to run it for hours etc, just so you get a feel what it's actually pulling.


Yes you were absolutely right about the blend demanding more Voltage, I tried several times and core #2 kept failing at 1.275 volts. So I do have one core that is quite a bit weaker. I had to up the voltage just for the one core to get a stable run. Another issue with the core #2 in HWinfo is that I have to right click its voltage and go to monitor because it does not display until i do, I am wondering if this could be a seating problem? I hope no pins are bent , hoping this is normal though. New to the intel side, but do you think this will run stable at 4.7 or 4.8? Seems they are all staying around 1.25V-1.28V

EDIT: I also have turbo on, and all CL on, Which I used to turn off on AMD side, Do you guys turn off these settings for more stability on intel side? It seems to be running just fine with them on, which is just great.


----------



## error-id10t

Grab the latest hwinfo (5.05.2635 or newer), that's little old and could be the problem, also look at vcore not vid. Leave turbo and the power savings on, I disable C7/C8 but leave everything else on.


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Using just the defaults that come out of the Asus VIII hero. But observing CPU-z during a test, the most I saw in core was 1.311. Here is a screenshot of realtemp during just a single minute of realbench:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right about needing a bigger cooler and that is definitely in the plans. I at least wanted to play with it a bit before moving into a new cooler and case. These temps are like I have no cooler what so ever. 100C in a stress test with a tower cooler is just blowing my mind. I feel like this just has very bad stock paste on the die.


Well, as much as it seems a rookie error, it really was a paste issue. I pulled the cooler off and the paste was only half on. When this was installed, i was super careful to apply the paste evenly over the entire cooler bottom. Guess I learned to take it off and look one last time. This has cost me two days of anxiety. 

Anyway...on to the overclocking


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Well, as much as it seems a rookie error, it really was a paste issue. I pulled the cooler off and the paste was only half on. When this was installed, i was super careful to apply the paste evenly over the entire cooler bottom. Guess I learned to take it off and look one last time. This has cost me two days of anxiety.
> 
> Anyway...on to the overclocking


I saw the 99C and I knew it was likely user error. To get those temps on Realbench would probably require like 1.55v or something along those lines. Even on Prime95 v28.7 8K worst of the worst it's still too high to be realistic.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I saw the 99C and I knew it was likely user error. To get those temps on Realbench would probably require like 1.55v or something along those lines. Even on Prime95 v28.7 8K worst of the worst it's still too high to be realistic.


Yes I think I wasted money on a liquid cooler, could have easily went air on this CPU runs so cool


----------



## PachAz

4.6ghz on 1.28v is impressive. I am unsure about how stable it is though since some times, games can be so demanding that even several hours of prime95 blend is not enough i.e. battlefield 4 etc. I know some people are against prime95 because it "kills cpus" but I think it is the best stability program out there and highly recommended in the ivy/sandy-bridge OC threads. I speak from limited experiance, and I remember than even running 7 hours or more prime95 blend on my 3570k still wasnt enough to get it stable in battlefield 4.

I am currently "blending" my 6700k at 4.4ghz, 1.35v and LLC on 5, so far it has gone 4 hours and I hope I manage at least 5 hours for today. Next step will be to blend with a lower vcore lets say 1.32-1.34 or something like that. My current temps are 71, 65, 68, 66C and vcore in windows is 1.344 and max is 1.392. Max logged temps are 73, 67, 70, 68C.

I will have to read up on how to fine tune on the z170 pro gamer. Right now I dont know if I should lower/increase vcore or lower/increase llc. But time will tell I hope.

Edit: managed 5 hours prime95 with the blend settings posted in this guide on first page. Should I try to manage 6 hours? Would that give me anything except potential degrading of the cpu?


----------



## reechings

I have upped the voltage on the vccio and system agent to 1.2 and the RAM to 1.36. Anyone think that will cause damage over the long term?

I have also bumped the vcore up to 1.355 (1.36 under load). I lowered the cache ratio to 41 for now as well. Blended for about 3 hrs now and crossing fingers I'm back to stable. I think I may have had prime95 workers failing before but was used to the main window showing red whenever one worker failed in the older versions and didn't realize.


----------



## the_real_7

Your voltages are way in safe zone.


----------



## bazookatooths

I am very happy with this chip. Stability in gaming wise I had no problem running at 1.275V while gaming for 6 hours last night on star wars battlefront beta. So wondering if blend mode just needs more volts to pass, with no significant gains to stability in gaming. I built this PC for watching movies, and gaming.

If anyone is curious of my settings in bios keep in mine I have High LLC because of very high amounts of droop and drop on the gaming 7 board.
BIOS SETTINGS as follows

Vcore: 1.275v(pass prime95 small FTT) - (1.31v to pass prime95 blend mode)
VCCIO: 1.05v
System Agent:1.045v

EDIT: Turbo left stock along with all CL power saving options

Keeping Vcore @ 1.275 My system doesn't crash doing anything for the last week I've had it set like that, and I see no point in running a higher Vcore just to pass a non-real world synthetic bench. If you can play Witcher 3 for 6 hours, your OC is plenty stable for gaming.


----------



## sonusfaber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I saw the 99C and I knew it was likely user error. To get those temps on Realbench would probably require like 1.55v or something along those lines. Even on Prime95 v28.7 8K worst of the worst it's still too high to be realistic.


Ha, thanks. For real, I've been sweating over 2 days now. All this deliding talk I see makes made me think I was subject to a paste internal paste job.

In any case...so we send results to you to post in spreadsheet, DW? I have only gotten 4.5 on Auto-tune just checking to see what it would do. I have it saved and we begin real testing tomorrow. I completed a full benchmark from realbench on this and that went fine....but 6 mins in a stresstest was given an error about a missed hash or something. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## reechings

Does anyone know what determines the values in the black squares beside the manual voltage settings on the left? They seem to change based on your settings after reboot and were actually changing while I watched them in the UEFI.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> Does anyone know what determines the values in the black squares beside the manual voltage settings on the left? They seem to change based on your settings after reboot and were actually changing while I watched them in the UEFI.


Those voltages on left are current voltages it uses. There are specified steps (voltage table) how voltages vary (CPU 1.328v -> 1.344v -> 1.360v etc.).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonusfaber*
> 
> Ha, thanks. For real, I've been sweating over 2 days now. All this deliding talk I see makes made me think I was subject to a paste internal paste job.
> 
> In any case...so we send results to you to post in spreadsheet, DW? I have only gotten 4.5 on Auto-tune just checking to see what it would do. I have it saved and we begin real testing tomorrow. I completed a full benchmark from realbench on this and that went fine....but 6 mins in a stresstest was given an error about a missed hash or something. Here is a screenshot.


When you're reasonably sure you're at an overclock that is what you want and passes minimum requirements, please go ahead and submit it in this thread. I'll chart everything Monday.


----------



## ladcrooks

Earlier on this thread I had posted my 5.0 OC - not stress tested, but have run for over a week without hiccup's. I am now running at 4.5 with the settings as shown and it passed Aida64, I don't go any further than 20 -30mins. THAT'S ME! Not interested in the 4hr,8hr 1 day, week .... burnout.

So what I am showing is a result of fine tuning, which to be honest, I am still learning. The Last personal ' OC ' computer was the good ole i7920.



So am I right with the settings with the Asus bios shown here - Cpu core voltage = -0.90 reduces idle load ..... and my LLC at 1 reduces max load ?


----------



## Asmola

You might not be interested, but i dont like those random bsod's and freezes.







But to be honest, my 3 day priming was accident, usually test for only 8 hours (while im at work). While at work testing doesnt bother me at all, so why not securing that system is stable?


----------



## ladcrooks

its all in what you believe in. I have read many articles that go against it, real world applications is where i sit









My i7920 was OC at a very low voltage and never crashed once i found my pref settings. You say you only usually do prime for 8hrs. So where do you go if it failed 8hrs and 3 min ?

It shows it passed prime 8 hrs not any other app







This burning regime is almost a occult - Satan, beware !


----------



## Asmola

Yes, but it's more than nothing right? It can still fail some day, if you run prime for an year, but 8 hours give you proof of some kind of stability.


----------



## ladcrooks

Well I have waited for that day for many years , so where do we go? And if it did and i gave it a 0.55 vt injection after 2 yrs so what? Then it would have to be a multiple crash scenario. And after, was it new software, driver?









And my i7920 ran for 5yrs without prime - that's stability shown!


----------



## Asmola

You needed 5 years to be sure its stable, but im able to see it in 8 hours with prime. You can do how you like!


----------



## ladcrooks

And I will, cos this argument could go on and on and .......

But anyway before we started this could you answer the previous post about llc and my cpu core vtt -0.090 ?

thanks


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> And I will, cos this argument could go on and on and .......
> 
> But anyway before we started this could you answer the previous post about llc and my cpu core vtt -0.090 ?
> 
> thanks


I believe you are using Offset mode on voltage? I think it works that it will chance voltage that amount while turbo is on (VID +/- Offset = vCore), so basically you are undervolting now.


----------



## ladcrooks

Thank you - i do like to see what I can get on the lowest amount


----------



## stixi

Would like to update that my OC failed. This chip just wasn't made for clocking.

Please update the chart.

Ta,


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stixi*
> 
> Would like to update that my OC failed. This chip just wasn't made for clocking.
> 
> Please update the chart.
> 
> Ta,


So that's it? It has to be stable at some settings, and that is what you want to determine, and what 'wizzie is trying to chart, yes?








I don't know what clock speed you are looking for, but you may have to drop the multiplier down 1, and that might even let you use less voltage than before. Hang in there.


----------



## SteveRo

Username: SteveRo

CPU Model: 6700K

Base Clock: 101

Core Multiplier: 48x

Core Frequency: 4848

Cache Frequency: 4000

CPU VID: 1.395v

Vcore: 1.424v









Cooling Solution: Megahalem push-pull, Room temp - 54F, i'll put this under water (custom 480) eventually.

Stability Test: realbench, xtu each 1 hr

Batch Number: Malaysia L535B123

Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-36 (xmp)

Ram Voltage: 1.37v

Motherboard: Asrock z170 OC Formula

LLC Setting: Level 1 (slope actually a bit positive!)









Misc Comments: Not done yet!









6700k4850xmprealbench1hrcinebench.PNG 407k .PNG file


6700k4850xmpXTU1hr.PNG 271k .PNG file


3Capture.PNG 215k .PNG file


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy
6600k (E)
Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
Gskill 3200c16 @ 3466c16
Samsung SM951
EVGA 980Ti Kingpin
4.7/4.5/3466
Water cooled

47c45m3466_setting.txt 27k .txt file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SteveRo

jpmboy - well done!! very nice temps given the volts - strong cooling!









edit - i also have the gskill 3200c16 - i can't get 3466 (at reasonable volts) but i can get 3200 15-15-15-32-1 @ 1.39v


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> jpmboy - well done!! very nice temps given the volts - strong cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i also have the gskill 3200c16 - i can't get 3466 (at reasonable volts) but i can get 3200 15-15-15-32-1 @ 1.39v


I have G.Skill 3000 C15 samsung kit, which does 3466 CL16 with 1.375v.


----------



## shredzy

Had interesting thing happen when trying to new 1001 bios for the hero....set the exact same settings I used with 0802, checked my vcore and hello 1.52-1.55V.....so i instantly rebooted and changed to manual vcore...rolled back to 0802 and its back to normal for my adaptive settings :/

EDIT: Others with same problem https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77591-M-Hero-new-Bios-1001-Vcore-buged


----------



## SteveRo

asmola - well done! 2x4 or 2x8gb sticks??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> jpmboy - well done!! very nice temps given the volts - strong cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i also have the gskill 3200c16 - i can't get 3466 (at reasonable volts) but i can get 3200 15-15-15-32-1 @ 1.39v


Intel will certify XMP up to 1.5V based on their robustness testing (mainly on the IMC) so I do feel comfortable at 1.49V VDIMM.
I'm running this 3200c16 trident kit (samsung ICs) at 1.49V for 3466c16 with very tight secondary timings. If I loosen the secondaries, I can lower the voltage some, but still >1.4V for true stability (HCI memtest and Google stressapptest). p95 with 12288 ram committed does not show any memory errors when HCI (and especially GSAT) fail... pretty quickly


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> asmola - well done! 2x4 or 2x8gb sticks??


These are 4x4GB sticks, quad kit is Ripjaws 4 F3-3000C15Q-16GRR which where first made with Hynix ic's but luckily these new kits are made with Samsung!!!


----------



## reechings

Does hitting 80 degrees on my hottest core with 1.328 vcore under load on preset blend with prime95 28.7 sound normal with a h220x running full blast?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Intel will certify XMP up to 1.5V based on their robustness testing (mainly on the IMC) so I do feel comfortable at 1.49V VDIMM.
> I'm running this 3200c16 trident kit (samsung ICs) at 1.49V for 3466c16 with very tight secondary timings. If I loosen the secondaries, I can lower the voltage some, but still >1.4V for true stability (HCI memtest and Google stressapptest). p95 with 12288 ram committed does not show any memory errors when HCI (and especially GSAT) fail... pretty quickly


is that 2x4 or 2x8 you're running? what secondary timings are you tightening?? I had some decent luck tightening 2ndary and tertiary on ddr3, using best 2 out of 4 2133c9's. -


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> is that 2x4 or 2x8 you're running? what secondary timings are you tightening?? I had some decent luck tightening 2ndary and tertiary on ddr3, using best 2 out of 4 2133c9's. -


4x4. 
listed in memtweak.









btw - the kit costs $149


----------



## SteveRo

jpmboy - much thanks!


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, i am running my memory at just default bios settings 2133mhz, have problems when i set to xmp 3000mhz, i was told to manually input my memory timings/volts, what settings should i change in my asus ranger bios, my ram specs below, and i think i need to also change some other voltage sttings from what i have read, thx

Technical Specifications

Density: 16GB (2x8GB)
Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
Voltage: 1.35V


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, i am running my memory at just default bios settings 2133mhz, have problems when i set to xmp 3000mhz, i was told to manually input my memory timings/volts, what settings should i change in my asus ranger bios, my ram specs below, and i think i need to also change some other voltage sttings from what i have read, thx
> 
> Technical Specifications
> 
> Density: 16GB (2x8GB)
> Speed: 3000MHz
> Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
> Voltage: 1.35V


3000mhz

15-17-17-35

1.35v

maybe system agent and IO to a bit higher volt. I use around 1.1 - 1.15 for them


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3000mhz
> 
> 15-17-17-35
> 
> 1.35v
> 
> maybe system agent and IO to a bit higher volt. I use around 1.1 - 1.15 for them


Ok thankyou.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3000mhz
> 
> 15-17-17-35
> 
> 1.35v
> 
> maybe system agent and IO to a bit higher volt. I use around 1.1 - 1.15 for them


In my asus uefi bios i only see the following i can change manually, where do i change both of the number 17 ? and i take it i would put 2T in the command rate box that is set on auto, looks like i am missing RAS# PRE Time ?

CAS# Latency
RAS# to CAS# Delay
RAS# ACT Time
Command Rate


----------



## CC268

Hey guys,

I have been really torn about OCing my graphics card or CPU. I would like to keep this PC for the next 6+ years and don't want to wear out anything prematurely due to overclocking. At the same time it seems stupid to buy a K series CPU and not overclock it at least a little bit. It is sort of just free performance I am throwing down the drain.

Do you guys have any recommendations for a conservative overclock for the i5-6600K? I figured I would run AIDA64 and the x264 stress test - if it is even needed...


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> In my asus uefi bios i only see the following i can change manually, where do i change both of the number 175 ? and i take it i would put 2T in the command rate box that is set on auto, looks like i am missing RAS# PRE Time ?
> 
> CAS# Latency
> RAS# to CAS# Delay
> RAS# ACT Time
> Command Rate


RAS# to CAS# Delay and RAS# PRE Time are locked to be equal, so you cant chance both.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> RAS# to CAS# Delay and RAS# PRE Time are locked to be equal, so you cant chance both.


Ah i see, silly me







so is below correct.

CAS# Latency 15
RAS# to CAS# Delay 17
RAS# ACT Time 35
Command Rate 2 or 2T ?

This is what confused me that i seen on another bios, they had all the settings.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> This is what confused me that i seen on another bios, they had all the settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

What X99 UEFI screenshots show is pretty much irrelevant regarding Skylake.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, i am running my memory at just default bios settings 2133mhz, have problems when i set to xmp 3000mhz, i was told to manually input my memory timings/volts, what settings should i change in my asus ranger bios, my ram specs below, and i think i need to also change some other voltage sttings from what i have read, thx
> 
> Technical Specifications
> 
> Density: 16GB (2x8GB)
> Speed: 3000MHz
> Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
> Voltage: 1.35V


Try VCCIA, that is the voltage for the memory controller. VCCIA is for the rest of the mobo. Set VCCIA so that it read just below 1.2 in HWMon. That's what I needed for my 3.2GHz XMP and 4.6GHz overclock.


----------



## CC268

What is stock voltage on an i5-6600k?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What X99 UEFI screenshots show is pretty much irrelevant regarding Skylake.


Ah i see.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Try VCCIA, that is the voltage for the memory controller. VCCIA is for the rest of the mobo. Set VCCIA so that it read just below 1.2 in HWMon. That's what I needed for my 3.2GHz XMP and 4.6GHz overclock.


Cant see VCCIA in my bios.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cant see VCCIA in my bios.


VTT? which voltage is related to your integrated memory controller?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> VTT? which voltage is related to your integrated memory controller?


Not sure, i have a asus ranger board, same bios as yours i would have thought, i only see these below.

vCCSA
vCCIO
vPCH
vSTB


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Not sure, i have a asus ranger board, same bios as yours i would have thought, i only see these below.
> 
> vCCSA
> vCCIO
> vPCH
> vSTB


VCCIO

Edit: sorry, the A must have been a typo.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> VCCIO
> 
> Edit: sorry, the A must have been a typo.


Ah i see, yes im new to all this, did not know you meant vccio


----------



## Daytraders

What is this x264 benchmark that all you guys use, anyone got a link to it, thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> What is this x264 benchmark that all you guys use, anyone got a link to it, thx


x265 bench: http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor


X264 - just google it. Too large to post.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x265 bench: http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor
> 
> 
> X264 - just google it. Too large to post.


Ah ok, i just got the proper x264 from page 1 of this thread, thx anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ah ok, i just got the proper x264 from page 1 of this thread, thx anyway.


x265 with 2x overkill at 4K and P-mode is a very good stressor for these cpus. With 264 set threads at 1.5x actual threads.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> What is this x264 benchmark that all you guys use, anyone got a link to it, thx


Quote:


> X264 - just google it. Too large to post.


There's an awful version that a lot of people get from google. If the thread OP is read, there's a link to a package there


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x265 with 2x overkill at 4K and P-mode is a very good stressor for these cpus.


Yeap agree found this myself too, x3 or even x4 though, much faster than say 50 odd runs of x264 which takes a good 5 hours if I remember right now.


----------



## BoredErica

Booted into 5.1ghz... Can probably do 5.2ghz but it's probably not a good idea. I benched at 5ghz @ 1.52v. My guess is 4.9ghz is stable at 1.52v, but I'm sticking to my regular overclock.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's an awful version that a lot of people get from google. If the thread OP is read, there's a link to a package there


Yeh i got the one from the OP first post.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x265 with 2x overkill at 4K and P-mode is a very good stressor for these cpus. With 264 set threads at 1.5x actual threads.


If its better than the OP version, should it not be updated to this version in his download benchmark links ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> If its better than the OP version, should it not be updated to this version in his download benchmark links ?


that's up to the OP.


----------



## Saveriu

Hello, new BIOS out for the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/Z170-PRO-GAMING-ASUS-0803.zip


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> x265 with 2x overkill at 4K and P-mode is a very good stressor for these cpus. With 264 set threads at 1.5x actual threads.


I could dig it. Scored a blazing 5.1FPS











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FYI, start up error for W8+ users. Enable HPET timer in command prompt by pasting "bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes" and rebooting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Booted into 5.1ghz... Can probably do 5.2ghz but it's probably not a good idea. I benched at 5ghz @ 1.52v. My guess is 4.9ghz is stable at 1.52v, but I'm sticking to my regular overclock.


That's pretty sick.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> I could dig it. Scored a blazing 5.1FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, start up error for W8+ users. Enable HPET timer in command prompt by pasting "bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes" and rebooting.
> That's pretty sick.


Nice. The HPET thing is there so folks can't "cheat" by messing with the system timer.
*Best I could do with a 6600K*


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice. The HPET thing is there so folks can't "cheat" by messing with the system timer.
> *Best I could do with a 6600K*


Hasn't Windows 8 and 10 moved on from HPET? Is it as easy to disable as it is to enable?


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Hasn't Windows 8 and 10 moved on from HPET? Is it as easy to disable as it is to enable?


Yes, it is. "bcdedit /set useplatformclock *no*" and reboot.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Yes, it is. "bcdedit /set useplatformclock *no*" and reboot.


Is there possibility that stability may b affected depending on the type of timer used?

For instance stress testing with HPET and then going back to non HPET might see different stability issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Hasn't Windows 8 and 10 moved on from HPET? Is it as easy to disable as it is to enable?


It is disabled by default with OOB W8/8.1/10. disable with bcdedit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Yes, it is. "bcdedit /set useplatformclock *no*" and reboot.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is there possibility that stability may b affected depending on the type of timer used?
> 
> For instance stress testing with HPET and then going back to non HPET might see different stability issues.


I have it enabled on 3 w10 rigs - no issues with stability when toggling. Was the same for W8.1. THe timer is only on in this case since cause all op systems after 7 have access to the RTC and you can "massage" it and skew any result that relies upon the RTC for it's runtime. Yeah, silly... sadly true.


----------



## mandrix

UEFI 1001 for the Hero was interesting...I was able to get close to the vcore I needed with offset, but then the next increment higher overshot way beyond what I needed and I got tired of it. Finally went back to 902...but I had to see for myself.

Both gpu's almost dead. Pulled out one 7950 yesterday, and disabled the other one today and went to iGpu. Fortunately new card coming in Wednesday and I already got the water block for it.

Anyway it's these darned gpu's that have had me pulling my hair...little changes in graphics and the card overloads and causes a system reboot.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Anyone know if offset and adaptive voltages are working correctly on the latest bios of the Z170 pro gaming. I want to get into overclocking but dont want to be constantly worrying about voltage spikes frying my chip.


----------



## Daytraders

Really dont see the point in using offset or adaptive options, just use manual and put in the vcore you want, what advantage does adaptive/offset give you anyway over manual ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Anyone know if offset and adaptive voltages are working correctly on the latest bios of the Z170 pro gaming. I want to get into overclocking but dont want to be constantly worrying about voltage spikes frying my chip.


Then why don't you just use Manual?


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Then why don't you just use Manual?


I'd rather not having my CPU sitting at full volts all the time as that doesnt sound like a healthy plan in the long run. Also is Intel's Performance Tuning Protection Plan a good idea? I really can't afford another CPU if this one dies...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> UEFI 1001 for the Hero was interesting...I was able to get close to the vcore I needed with offset, but then the next increment higher overshot way beyond what I needed and I got tired of it. Finally went back to 902...but I had to see for myself.


I've been trying to play with it too, with adaptive I need -0.16 offset for it to play ball when using normal load. Start Prime though and it completely ignores the offset and peaks up again. I've now tried both latest microcode and latest ME firmware (still waiting for a driver to see if that changes anything but doubt it), neither changes it's behavior.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've been trying to play with it too, with adaptive I need -0.16 offset for it to play ball when using normal load. Start Prime though and it completely ignores the offset and peaks up again. I've now tried both latest microcode and latest ME firmware (still waiting for a driver to see if that changes anything but doubt it), neither changes it's behavior.


Yeah...I don't think it's a Intel microcode thing...someone just made a mistake between 902 & 1001 I believe. I have the latest ME firmware/drivers as well and no difference.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Anyone know if offset and adaptive voltages are working correctly on the latest bios of the Z170 pro gaming. I want to get into overclocking but dont want to be constantly worrying about voltage spikes frying my chip.


You will have Voltage spikes if you're using adaptive, if you want to keep your volts the same as you set them in the BIOS use manual. You can download HWinfo and watch your volts jump about on adaptive, they'll stay static on Manual of course test this for your self. Once you finish an OC you could revert back to adaptive, it won't stop the jumps in volts but to be honest its probably negligible on your system, the jump in volts, real world. But if you're OCing especially if like testing with synthetic stress testers use a Manual VID.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Really dont see the point in using offset or adaptive options, just use manual and put in the vcore you want, what advantage does adaptive/offset give you anyway over manual ?


a decade of engineering R&D leading to dynamic voltage and frequency has no point? My cpu idles at 0.78V with c-states disabled. IMO, running a fixed vcore with speedstep enabled is pretty pointless. Yes, dynamic voltage control is more complex to set up sometimes, but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> *You will have Voltage spikes if you're using adaptive,* if you want to keep your volts the same as you set them in the BIOS use manual. You can download HWinfo and watch your volts jump about on adaptive, they'll stay static on Manual of course test this for your self. Once you finish an OC you could revert back to adaptive, it won't stop the jumps in volts but to be honest its probably negligible on your system, the jump in volts, real world. But if you're OCing especially if like testing with synthetic stress testers use a Manual VID.


Wrong. Those are NOT spikes. It's the SVID (requested voltage) being fed to the cpu as it asks for it. Load change-induced (ie, current change induced) voltage spikes occur at load voltage, even at clamped voltage and are are not something you will see with HWMonitor.









For benchmarking, if the bench benefits from max clocks and voltage, just change the windows power option to high performance, or set min proc state to 100%.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a decade of engineering R&D leading to dynamic voltage and frequency has no point? My cpu idles at 0.78V with c-states disabled. IMO, running a fixed vcore with speedstep enabled is pretty pointless. Yes, dynamic voltage control is more complex to set up sometimes, but
> Wrong. Those are NOT spikes. It's the SVID (requested voltage) being fed to the cpu as it asks for it. Load change-induced (ie, current change induced) voltage spikes occur at load voltage, even at clamped voltage and are are not something you will see with HWMonitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For benchmarking, if the bench benefits from max clocks and voltage, just change the windows power option to high performance, or set min proc state to 100%.


I'm New to this you see, so what i wrote was only what i had learned in another thread and doing so came to believe it was true. Something on these lines "Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load" So i tested the voltage on adaptive and manual and got good results from HWINFO, then obviously i believed it was correct. Sorry if i have mislead anyone with my incorrect post i didn't intend to.

Stress testing adaptive 1.480v









Hey give me one of your







's Jpmboy


----------



## BoredErica

Average OC4.65Median OC4.6Average Vcore1.37Median Vcore1.366

Amount of overclock submissions: 43*


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.614.65Average Voltage1.341.38

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Looks like I needed a little more vcore. Running 4.4 at 1.27v in bios 1.24v under load at 3-4 hours. So far max temp under blend is 65c, going to let it run until morning. I know my wall is going to be around 4.5 to 4.6. I should need about 1.32 for 4.5 and probably 1.38-1.42 for 4.6. I need about .03 for every 100 mhz for 7-8 hours prime blend stable.


You have been charted, thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> This is not the best CPU, batch L527B283, but i think it should be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found new set of F4-3000C15Q-16GRR mem's with Samsung IC's, paid 160€ from Quad Kit (2x4GB 80€).
> 
> Username: Asmola
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6
> Cache Frequency: 4.2
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.360v
> Vcore: 1.344v
> FCLK: 1Ghz
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-U14S
> Stability Test: 3 days Prime95
> 
> Batch Number: L527B283
> Ram Speed: 3466 16-17-17-38-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.353v
> Motherboard: Asus VIII Gene
> LLC Setting: 5


Hello Asmola:

Please list what version of Prime95 that is. In the future please use HWinfo so I can easily track how long the test has been run, thank you. You have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcel*
> 
> OC results:
> 
> 6700k @ 4.8
> 100x48
> Cache 48x
> Vcore (bios) 1.345
> Vcore (load) 1.344
> LLC: Level 6
> 
> Realbench 8h, x264 50 loops passed.
> 
> Asus VIII Gene
> Silver Arrow ITX
> G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB 2400MHz, 15-15-15-36
> 
> Screenshot: http://imgur.com/39ISrRx
> 
> EDIT/ Forgot to add the Batch # it's an L527B283


Hello, please fill out the form to be charted.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:
> 
> *Username:*
> *CPU Model:*
> *Base Clock:*
> *Core Multiplier:*
> *Core Frequency:*
> *Cache Frequency:*
> *Vcore in UEFI:* This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.
> *Vcore:* This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
> *FCLK: *Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
> *Cooling Solution:* If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
> *Stability Test:* Any entry that only contains Cinebench, Firestrike, XTU, and Aida64 will have their entry entered into a seperate chart and their settings will not count toward the average/median core clock and voltage. The one exception is Aida64 with FPU checked and all others unchecked.
> 
> Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can.
> 
> *Batch Number:* What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box.
> *Ram Speed:* State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
> *Ram Voltage: *If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
> *Motherboard:*
> *LLC Setting:* If you didn't change default, say AUTO
> *Misc Comments: *Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?
> 
> For the final picture verification column, you need to show a working picture to have it show "YES", otherwise it will be blank. The picture must contain the stress test, proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, AND it must also show HWmonitor or HWInfo's vcore reading. To be clear, I'm looking for the sensors part of Hwinfo, not the hardware overview which shows CPU and GPU logos. You do NOT need picture verification to be listed in the chart above, you only need it for the "YES" in the picture verification column. However, for the credibility of my chart, having good, long tests along with picture verification helps me out a lot and I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> *Please try to be honest about what stability your CPU has. If the CPU Bsods later please come back and make a followup post. I'm spending a lot of my own time to maintain this chart and write this guide to help others and if you can submit your results and keep them validated and current, it will help me and other people a lot.*






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hello Darkwizzie can I add two more cpu batches to your Overclocking Results , believe it or not both don't like 4.7 with being over 1.45 vcore.
> Unless I run slower bandwidth memory. But for 24/7 low vcore / temps 4.6 is the sweetspot for skylake. Also I noticed
> that the newer chip don't need to be delidded , my lidded chip runs same exact temps as my delidded. What does change is the
> (VCCIO and System Agent) some chips IMC deal differently with memory above 3000Mhz,anything below 3000Mhz auto will always run stable and boot easily
> Have one more chip coming in tomorrow but Im expecting the same results.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: THE REAL 7
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4.6Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.6Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.350 V (Manual)
> Vcore: 1.384 V
> Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop Delided
> Stability Test: RealBench 8 Hours
> Batch Number: L526B258
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO 1.20 and System Agent 1.25). XMP Enabled
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> 
> 
> 
> Username: THE REAL 7
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4.6Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.6Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.35 V (Manual)
> Vcore: 1.384 V
> Cooling Solution: EK-SUPREMACY + Custom Loop Lidded
> Stability Test: RealBench 4 Hours
> Batch Number: L529B427
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz (16-18-18-36) 16GB
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V (VCCIO and System Agent Auto). XMP Disabled
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Hero (BIOS 0902)
> LLC Setting: Level 5


Hey,

Can you submit a longer stress test duration for your second CPU? 5 hours at least, recommend 8 or more. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Hey all managed to get P95 stable with 4.6ghz @ 1.232v Which I absolutely love! I think I may be able to get 4.8 but who knows??? The question I have for everyoen is the #1 core seems to run about 5degrees hotter then all the other cores, does anyone know what could cause this, or is it just a normal occurence, any feedback very much appreciated!


Hello!

I hope to see you chart your settings soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyc26*
> 
> Long time reader, first post! Way faster than my old i5 750. Also might've picked up a decent OC'ing chip. I'm yet to test it much at higher clock speeds. 4.8 at 1.37 booted into windows and passed 3 loops of x264 before crashing so need a little more testing to get it stable there.
> 
> Here's my tried and tested daily OC I've been running the past fortnight:
> 
> Username: andyc26
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 3900
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.265v
> Vcore: 1.264v. It does occasionally bump up to 1.28 but generally sits at 1.264 load.
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Noctua U14S Push/Pull
> Stability Test: custom x264 16T left overnight. Roughly 7 hours
> 
> Batch Number: L520B673 Malay
> Ram Speed: 2666 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Ranger
> LLC Setting: LLC5


Thank you for the submission! You have been charted!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erro*
> 
> Hi guys, first post here. I recently moved from a failed 3930k to 6700k. At the time of my Skylake release I was seriously contemplating moving to 5820k, but upon reading the reviews thought that 6700k would be more fun to overclock. I use my PC for some FEA modelling when working overtime, as well as some gaming when I have some respite. Tinkering with settings is a lot of fun and I like to way that I can play around with Baseclock overclocking.
> 
> After several different settings the one I am using 24/7 is as follows:
> 
> i7 6700k
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> XMP on the memory = Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB DDR4-3000 CL15 quad kit
> Baseclock: 200 MHz
> Core multiplier: 23
> Core frequency: 4.6 GHz
> VCore: 1.300 V
> LLC: Level 6
> CPU Current: 110%
> Cooling: GTX 100i
> Stability test: IBT Max
> I have stress tested on IBT Max as well as OCCT Linpack with AVX enabled for 60 minutes without any trouble. I see some minor instability for short periods with Prime 95 (rounding errors) and a crash on an overnight run. Since purchase I have not had any stability problems unless when running Prime95 overnight, and as such consider the system stable.


Hello, welcome to Overclock.net!

As you might know, I intend to collect many people's settings for my chart. If you don't mind, a screenshot of any of the tests you mentioned for 3 hours or longer should be enough for it to be accepted into the chart.

Please consider. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 
> 
> Username: SteveRo
> 
> CPU Model: 6700K
> 
> Base Clock: 101
> 
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> 
> Core Frequency: 4848
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4000
> 
> CPU VID: 1.395v
> 
> Vcore: 1.424v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling Solution: Megahalem push-pull, Room temp - 54F, i'll put this under water (custom 480) eventually.
> 
> Stability Test: realbench, xtu each 1 hr
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L535B123
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-36 (xmp)
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.37v
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock z170 OC Formula
> 
> LLC Setting: Level 1 (slope actually a bit positive!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misc Comments: Not done yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k4850xmprealbench1hrcinebench.PNG 407k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 6700k4850xmpXTU1hr.PNG 271k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 3Capture.PNG 215k .PNG file


Hello SteveRo,

As you might know, to be accepted into the main chart, you need to use something around Realbench's difficulty or higher. For example, Realbench 5hr would be the minimum, 7-8 hr advised. XTU is not enough. For now I will chart you in the bottom extra chart. I hope to see you back with an update so I can put you up into the main chart!

Also, how are you getting 4.00 cache with 101.1 Bclk?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy
> 6600k (E)
> Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> Gskill 3200c16 @ 3466c16
> Samsung SM951
> EVGA 980Ti Kingpin
> 4.7/4.5/3466
> Water cooled
> 
> 47c45m3466_setting.txt 27k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please fill out the form in the first page, it makes my job so much easier. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I'm New to this you see, so what i wrote was only what i had learned in another thread and doing so came to believe it was true. Something on these lines "Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load" So i tested the voltage on adaptive and manual and got good results from HWINFO, then obviously i believed it was correct. Sorry if i have mislead anyone with my incorrect post i didn't intend to.
> 
> Stress testing adaptive 1.480v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey give me one of your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's Jpmboy


Either method works fine, I use fixed and adaptive depending on what the rig is doing. On x99, you must use fixed or offset on strap 125, adaptive does not work with straps other than 100.
Yeah, voltage is something to watch, but it's current that'll really damage the chip. this 6600K is at 4.7/4.5 with 1.485V adaptive... (it's not the best sample) for the past month. Wwith an intel spec of 1.52V max operating limit, I'm certainl yclose to testing their acceptable operating range.


----------



## BoredErica

Friendly reminder... Please check to see if I've responded to your post in that long post of mine. Please submit overclock settings in this thread instead of PMing me. And finally, the x264 stress test is on the first page of this thread, under the stress testing spoiler. Also found in that spoiler are a ton of download links to other stress testing software. x264 benchmark downloaded elsewhere on the internet is easier to pass and much more of a pain to use, not recommended.

Thank you.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Not ready for an official submission, but I got 4.5GHz x264 steady @ 1.34v right out of the box: 6700k, z170-ar, nh-d14, tridentZ @ 3k MHz, temps no higher than 80C so far.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wrong. Those are NOT spikes. It's the SVID (requested voltage) being fed to the cpu as it asks for it. Load change-induced (ie, current change induced) voltage spikes occur at load voltage, even at clamped voltage and are are not something you will see with HWMonitor


Well, but they ARE spikes. I know how much volts my CPU needs for light load and prime95 load (lets say 1.3V). If the CPU requests 1.44V for prime95 load it is not necessary and in some cases dangerous. Adaptive voltage on Asus Gene VIII previously didn't have this behaviour, now it does and so does offset.

For now I set the voltage to Manual, not worried too much, CPU is smart enough to turn off some parts entirely without load. But idle tems are definitely 7-10C higher now.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecmg*
> 
> Well, but they ARE spikes. I know how much volts my CPU needs for light load and prime95 load (lets say 1.3V). If the CPU requests 1.44V for prime95 load it is not necessary and in some cases dangerous. Adaptive voltage on Asus Gene VIII previously didn't have this behaviour, now it does and so does offset.
> 
> For now I set the voltage to Manual, not worried too much, CPU is smart enough to turn off some parts entirely without load. But idle tems are definitely 7-10C higher now.


Adaptive on my 170 Deluxe works differently. What you describe going from 1.3v to 1.44v sounds like what happens if I use Offset. Adaptive locks the maximum voltage to what you set in the bios, with maybe a slight rise one notch up in extreme loads like Prime.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Adaptive on my 170 Deluxe works differently. What you describe going from 1.3v to 1.44v sounds like what happens if I use Offset. Adaptive locks the maximum voltage to what you set in the bios, with maybe a slight rise one notch up in extreme loads like Prime.


And that was exactly as mine behaved before 0907 bios. Maybe its a glitch and they will fix it in next versions


----------



## error-id10t

It's a known problem with pretty much all ASUS BIOS at the moment, either roll back or use manual.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> You will have Voltage spikes if you're using adaptive, if you want to keep your volts the same as you set them in the BIOS use manual. You can download HWinfo and watch your volts jump about on adaptive, they'll stay static on Manual of course test this for your self. Once you finish an OC you could revert back to adaptive, it won't stop the jumps in volts but to be honest its probably negligible on your system, the jump in volts, real world. But if you're OCing especially if like testing with synthetic stress testers use a Manual VID.


When you set vcore to manual in bios like i always do, i still see vid going up and down thou in HWinfo, but the vcore stays exactly the same in the HWinfo motherboard section, is this correct, i think it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's a known problem with pretty much all ASUS BIOS at the moment, either roll back or use manual.


again, not true. 3 ASUS borads here, adaptive on each and working fine... lol, no "voltage spikes". Spike would be a momentary event, if you see vcore raising under load, and if the bios is not borked, use a lower #LLC on the asus z170 platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> When you set vcore to manual in bios like i always do, i still see vid going up and down thou in HWinfo, but the vcore stays exactly the same in the HWinfo motherboard section, is this correct, i think it is.


vid will change with the clock bins (eg, speedstep) that's 1/2 of dynamic performance control. If you disable speedstep, or set your win power plan to high, clock and voltage will not vary in HWinfo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


sorry - i didn't see a form.. but now see a list.









If you would lke to convert the list into a google form that populates the (google) spreadsheet, pm me.








Username: jpmboy
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 3500
Core Multiplier:46 (and 47)
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency:42
Vcore in UEFI: 1.480
Vcore: 1.490
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: water. stock IHS
Stability Test: x264 10 loops, P95v28.7 1h custom, 5 min per fft,

Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can.

Batch Number: engineering sample
Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-44-1T
Ram Voltage:1.49
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting:5
Misc Comments: vccio 1.212V, vccsa 1.212V, pch 1.075V, DMI 1.22V

10 loops x264 from the OP: 4.7/4,2/3466


x264-log_test1.rtf 2k .rtf file


whether or not peak temps means anything regarding the stress level of any given code (eg, hammering the FPU with a single FFT like 8 is not a logic stress for the CPU, it's more a test of your thermal solution). the x264 version in the OP does not seems as 'stressful" as x264v2 under the same conditions. Just IMO.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> again, not true. 3 ASUS borads here, adaptive on each and working fine... lol, no "voltage spikes". Spike would be a momentary event, if you see vcore raising under load, and if the bios is not borked, use a lower #LLC on the asus z170 platform.
> vid will change with the clock bins (eg, speedstep) that's 1/2 of dynamic performance control. If you disable speedstep, or set your win power plan to high, clock and voltage will not vary in HWinfo.


Ah ok, thx, is there a place i can read exactly what the difference is and what they do between manual, adaptive, offset, and what does like adding 0.015 etc to the offset box actually does, cheers


----------



## NinjaDuck

Is a voltage over 1.35V okay for a 24/7 OC on air. I've heard 1.35 on air and 1.4 on water thrown about a lot but should I base it off temperatures instead? Currently stressing with Prime 95 28.7 Blend 4.4GHz @1.35V adaptive (1.33 in HWMonitor), LLC 3 and getting a max core temp of 75C (Usually sitting around 70 on all cores). When I tried 45 multi with the same settings, I got a rounding error very quickly on one core so I feel like it may need a bit of voltage to be stable at 4.5GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ah ok, thx, is there a place i can read exactly what the difference is and what they do between manual, adaptive, offset, and what does like adding 0.015 etc to the offset box actually does, cheers


probably the best I've seen is the old sandy bridge thread... have to search it here on OCN. Otherwise, offset is applied to the entire VID line, turbo only comes on when turbo multipliers are called. for adaptive, set a low offset )5mV for example) and put the remaining voltage in turbo. so for the 4.7 I got here, 5/1.48V. The chip idles at 0.784 and loads to 1.485-1.490 depending on load with LLC 5 on this ASUS M8E... same bios as the hero and controls as the ranger etc. Manual or fixed voltage applies the set voltage to the cpu regardless of it's clock state.. including deep c-states which still have that voltage at the "gate" but the cpu parks or switches off cores.. so the remaining active cores get the fixed voltage and overall power consumption drops so will package temp.. but not the idle temp of the active components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Is a voltage over 1.35V okay for a 24/7 OC on air. I've heard 1.35 on air and 1.4 on water thrown about a lot but should I base it off temperatures instead? Currently stressing with Prime 95 28.7 Blend 4.4GHz @1.35V adaptive (1.33 in HWMonitor), LLC 3 and getting a max core temp of 75C (Usually sitting around 70 on all cores). When I tried 45 multi with the same settings, I got a rounding error very quickly on one core so I feel like it may need a bit of voltage to be stable at 4.5GHz.


the INtel spec on this architecture is a vcore max operating (AOR... acceptable operating range) of 1.52V (s7.2 table 7.2) IF other conditions are met such as thermal control... anyway, asking "what's a safe voltage" on OCN?








stay under 1.5V... and 1.4V if you do really heavy fpu stuff, like run p95 all-the-time. Current kills, voltage is only a potential to deliver current (power, watts etc)

desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably the best I've seen is the old sandy bridge thread... have to search it here on OCN. Otherwise, offset is applied to the entire VID line, turbo only comes on when turbo multipliers are called. for adaptive, set a low offset )5mV for example) and put the remaining voltage in turbo. so for the 4.7 I got here, 5/1.48V. The chip idles at 0.784 and loads to 1.485-1.490 depending on load with LLC 5 on this ASUS M8E... same bios as the hero and controls as the ranger etc. Manual or fixed voltage applies the set voltage to the cpu regardless of it's clock state.. including deep c-states which still have that voltage at the "gate" but the cpu parks or switches off cores.. so the remaining active cores get the fixed voltage and overall power consumption drops so will package temp.. but not the idle temp of the active components.
> the INtel spec on this architecture is a vcore max operating (AOR... acceptable operating range) of 1.52V (s7.2 table 7.2) IF other conditions are met such as thermal control... anyway, asking "what's a safe voltage" on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay under 1.5V... and 1.4V if you do really heavy fpu stuff, like run p95 all-the-time. Current kills, voltage is only a potential to deliver current (power, watts etc)
> 
> desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


Thx for the explanation, cheers


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably the best I've seen is the old sandy bridge thread... have to search it here on OCN. Otherwise, offset is applied to the entire VID line, turbo only comes on when turbo multipliers are called. for adaptive, set a low offset )5mV for example) and put the remaining voltage in turbo. so for the 4.7 I got here, 5/1.48V. The chip idles at 0.784 and loads to 1.485-1.490 depending on load with LLC 5 on this ASUS M8E... same bios as the hero and controls as the ranger etc. Manual or fixed voltage applies the set voltage to the cpu regardless of it's clock state.. including deep c-states which still have that voltage at the "gate" but the cpu parks or switches off cores.. so the remaining active cores get the fixed voltage and overall power consumption drops so will package temp.. but not the idle temp of the active components.
> the INtel spec on this architecture is a vcore max operating (AOR... acceptable operating range) of 1.52V (s7.2 table 7.2) IF other conditions are met such as thermal control... anyway, asking "what's a safe voltage" on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay under 1.5V... and 1.4V if you do really heavy fpu stuff, like run p95 all-the-time. Current kills, voltage is only a potential to deliver current (power, watts etc)
> 
> desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


So if i am using 1.35 manual at 4.5ghz, and i wanted the volts to drop, i could use adaptive 0.5 and vcore 1.35 correct ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> So if i am using 1.35 manual at 4.5ghz, and i wanted the volts to drop, i could use adaptive 0.5 and vcore 1.35 correct ?


1.345 in turbo. 0.005V (=5mV) in offset. look at the txt file i posted for you a few days ago.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

@Darkwizzie just took the time to read through your guide. Job well done, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.345 in turbo. 0.005V (=5mV) in offset. look at the txt file i posted for you a few days ago.


Roger that


----------



## Spagy

The first attempts OC on my new PC assembly seem to be promising









UEFI CPU Voltage = 1.4V


----------



## NinjaDuck

Running 4.4GHz @1.36V and im now about 3.5 hours into P95 28.7 with no rounding errors. Voltage seems awfully high (core 2 is holding me back significantly), is this just not a great chip or is it because i'm trying to be Prime stable and im going to need higher voltage than if I were using other tests?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> again, not true. 3 ASUS borads here, adaptive on each and working fine... lol, no "voltage spikes". Spike would be a momentary event, if you see vcore raising under load, and if the bios is not borked, use a lower #LLC on the asus z170 platform.


Yes I know how it's meant to work, but 1001 doesn't work like that. There's plenty of threads and posts to show latest ASUS bios broke it across multiple platforms. There is absolutely no reason for Adaptive 1.35v LLC4 (or 1.33v LLC5) to rise to 1.52v under load, and then remain at 1.52v when you boot back into BIOS.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Example 1: BIOS with Manual 1.35v LLC4


Example 2: BIOS with Adaptive, nothing else changed. Saved settings and went back to BIOS and now it's 1.52v and running 5 degrees warmer so it's not a false reading




I don't know how to get that file output I've seen you provide, let me know and happy to give that to you too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> The first attempts OC on my new PC assembly seem to be promising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI CPU Voltage = 1.4V











nice chip if that really is 4.9GHz @ 1.4V. No max/min voltage window from HWI... ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yes I know how it's meant to work, but 1001 doesn't work like that. There's plenty of threads and posts to show latest ASUS bios broke it across multiple platforms. There is absolutely no reason for Adaptive 1.35v LLC4 (or 1.33v LLC5) to rise to 1.52v under load, and then remain at 1.52v when you boot back into BIOS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Example 1: BIOS with Manual 1.35v LLC4
> 
> 
> Example 2: BIOS with Adaptive, nothing else changed. Saved settings and went back to BIOS and now it's 1.52v and running 5 degrees warmer so it's not a false reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to get that file output I've seen you provide, let me know and happy to give that to you too.


I haven't experienced that yet and I'm currently running : R4BE/4060X, R5E/5960X and M8E/6600K all on adaptive (and each has been put through thru h3ll pretty much







)
I do know that there have been some sporadic instances of overvolt conditions - not able to replicateeg.. sporadic. A VERY low % of all boards sold if you check it thoroughly)

on asus z170 place a USB stick in any slot (fat 32 format) on the tools menu scroll down to the bottom. you can save settings to the stick (not lost in the event of a bios restore) and cntrl-F2 will drop a named .txt file of all bios settings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Running 4.4GHz @1.36V and im now about 3.5 hours into P95 28.7 with no rounding errors. Voltage seems awfully high (core 2 is holding me back significantly), is this just not a great chip or is it because i'm trying to be Prime stable and im going to need higher voltage than if I were using other tests?


p95 is only single test type and really does not present the cpu logic with rapidly changing procedure calls, like most multitasking does. It's very good for number crunching boxes, but not much else except to test your thermal solution (used a fair amount in the financial and some science sectors). For a gaming rig, Asus realbench, HCI memtest, x264 (or x265) and a bit of IBT if you want a high current test.


----------



## Serandur

Question for those on adaptive or offset mode; does Realbench use significantly less voltage than the number you set or less voltage than other programs? Whereas Prime95 shoots up to 1.404v for me (way more than it needs) at 4.6 GHz and even Cinebench uses about 1.32-1.33v, Realbench sticks to less than 1.3v making it unstable.

I seriously can't get past 4.5 GHz stable in offset mode (with comfortably low voltage) due to voltage variance/uncontrollability even though everything is 100% stable at 4.7 GHz with less than 1.4v in manual mode.

I don't know if the switch to an Asus board is worth it with the complaints I'm seeing about adaptive issues right now either.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Is there any particular reason some of you are so adamantly for adaptive voltage? It doesn't seem like it is worth the headache to me, nor does it seem to be fully supported.


----------



## Rikuo

Well i finally had enough with the vdroop & other problems with my Msi m7 board. Swapped it out for a Asus Rog Viii hero today.

Just finishing up my windows install, Then going to OC.

Hopefully i'll get a lot better results with an actual stable Vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Question for those on adaptive or offset mode; does Realbench use significantly less voltage than the number you set or less voltage than other programs? Whereas Prime95 shoots up to 1.404v for me (way more than it needs) at 4.6 GHz and even Cinebench uses about 1.32-1.33v, Realbench sticks to less than 1.3v making it unstable.
> 
> I seriously can't get past 4.5 GHz stable in offset mode (with comfortably low voltage) due to voltage variance/uncontrollability even though everything is 100% stable at 4.7 GHz with less than 1.4v in manual mode.
> 
> I don't know if the switch to an Asus board is worth it with the complaints I'm seeing about adaptive issues right now either.


like I've said, I'm running an asus z170 6600K with adaptive at 4.7/4.5/3466 without a single issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Is there any particular reason some of you are so adamantly for adaptive voltage? It doesn't seem like it is worth the headache to me, nor does it seem to be fully supported.


it's no more complicated than manual... just different.

47c45m3466_setting.txt 27k .txt file

no one is adamant - some folks can be reluctant to pick up on technical progress tho.








The voltage that is stable with manual is the same as the "Total Adaptive Voltage" you would set in bios using adaptive (dynamic voltage/clock control). I use both depending on what the rig will do... on three that are less than 15 feet apart. (x99, x79 ands z170).

but you know.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Is there any particular reason some of you are so adamantly for adaptive voltage? It doesn't seem like it is worth the headache to me, nor does it seem to be fully supported.


Yeah, I bought a CPU in a time of miniscule IPC gains which I expect to last a very long time at the rate things are going. I don't want it constantly using a lot of voltage when it's not necessary (fear of shortening its lifespan/degradation) and am trying to figure out an optimal solution for a 24/7 overclock.

For just benching I don't really care though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I've said, I'm running an asus z170 6600K with adaptive at 4.7/4.5/3466 without a single issue.
> 
> -snip-


Then to be specific, the voltage you set under adaptive is the voltage your CPU uses, with little variance, whenever you're doing something intensive? Games, Realbench, video editing, Prime95, etc. all boost to the same voltage as in manual and go back down again at idle? That simple?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but you know.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


I have never heard of that saying, lol.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Is there any particular reason some of you are so adamantly for adaptive voltage? It doesn't seem like it is worth the headache to me, nor does it seem to be fully supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I bought a CPU in a time of miniscule IPC gains which I expect to last a very long time at the rate things are going. I don't want it constantly using a lot of voltage when it's not necessary (fear of shortening its lifespan/degradation) and am trying to figure out an optimal solution for a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> For just benching I don't really care though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I've said, I'm running an asus z170 6600K with adaptive at 4.7/4.5/3466 without a single issue.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then to be specific, the voltage you set under adaptive is the voltage your CPU uses, with little variance, whenever you're doing something intensive? Games, Realbench, video editing, Prime95, etc. all boost to the same voltage as in manual and go back down again at idle? That simple?
Click to expand...

I find that adaptive will always spike higher than manual under load even when both are set to same maximum with same LLC. I would really like to have lower voltage when not needed but I don't trust the spikes.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no one is adamant - some folks can be reluctant to pick up on technical progress tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voltage that is stable with manual is the same as the "Total Adaptive Voltage" you would set in bios using adaptive (dynamic voltage/clock control). I use both depending on what the rig will do... on three that are less than 15 feet apart. (x99, x79 ands z170).
> 
> but you know.. "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


No no, I'm down with progress. It is just that in my reading of this thread, the undertaking by some to get a stable adaptive voltage seems undue, that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Yeah, I bought a CPU in a time of miniscule IPC gains which I expect to last a very long time at the rate things are going. I don't want it constantly using a lot of voltage when it's not necessary (fear of shortening its lifespan/degradation) and am trying to figure out an optimal solution for a 24/7 overclock.


I can understand the sentiment if not the implementation.


----------



## ladcrooks

i agree - its giving me a headache as to what is the best method









i am beginning to wish this OC malarkey was as straight forward as my old i7920. Just set a voltage manually and be done.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Username: NinjaDuck
CPU Model: i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 44
Core Frequency: 4.4
Cache Frequency: 3.9
Vcore in UEFI: 1.36 (adaptive)
Vcore: 1.36
FCLK: 800
Cooling Solution: Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3
Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 14 Hours Blend, ROG Real Bench 1 Hour

Batch Number: L521B645
Ram Speed: 2666MHz 15-17-17-36 (XMP)
Ram Voltage: 1.2
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Bios 0703)
LLC Setting: Level 4
Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability 110%, VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled, CPU Power Duty Control Extreme, CPU Power Phase Control Optimized. Occasional spikes to 1.376V usually on opening a program but not often enough or severe enough to be of any worry. Occasionally droops slightly but usually matches the set value in bios.





My chip doesnt seem like much of an overclocker, at least not with voltages and stability I'm happy with for daily use. Might try push it to 4.5 at some point. Also its worth noting im not seeing any of the crazy voltage spikes people are reporting on asus board using adaptive. In fact auto at stock clocks was much worse, sometimes reaching just under 1.4V. LLC 4 is definitely the sweet spot on this board.


----------



## error-id10t

Nice prime run. I looked at your mobo BIOS earlier this morning, it contains old stuff so unlikely it was actually updated to the broken version.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice prime run. I looked at your mobo BIOS earlier this morning, it contains old stuff so unlikely it was actually updated to the broken version.


0802 gave me reboot loops and I havent tried the latest 0803 but 0703 fixed the M2 and RAM issues I was having with the board so I will probably just stick with it. If it aint broken dont fix it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have never heard of that saying, lol.


It's a very old saying. In Army basic training some of the drill sergeants would say "smoke 'em if you got 'em" when we took a quick break during some type of field exercise.
But you're very young and I'm older than dirt.









Still waiting on my new gpu to get here so I can get back to looking for a higher stable overclock. Never had so many darn video issues ever, after killing two 7950's and the iGPU not liking my settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Username: NinjaDuck
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Core Frequency: 4.5
> Cache Frequency: 3.9
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36 (adaptive)
> Vcore: 1.36
> FCLK: 800
> Cooling Solution: Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3
> Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 14 Hours Blend, ROG Real Bench 1 Hour
> 
> Batch Number: L521B645
> Ram Speed: 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 (XMP)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Bios 0703)
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability 110%, VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled, CPU Power Duty Control Extreme, CPU Power Phase Control Optimized. Occasional spikes to 1.376V usually on opening a program but not often enough or severe enough to be of any worry. Occasionally droops slightly but usually matches the set value in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip doesnt seem like much of an overclocker, at least not with voltages and stability I'm happy with for daily use. Might try push it to 4.5 at some point. Also its worth noting im not seeing any of the crazy voltage spikes people are reporting on asus board using adaptive. In fact auto at stock clocks was much worse, sometimes reaching just under 1.4V. LLC 4 is definitely the sweet spot on this board.


You put 4.5ghz as effective core frequency, I think that's a typo, you meant 4.4?

4.4 @ 1.36v for v28.7 Prime over long haul doesn't sound *too* bad to me. That's probably 4.5 on other tests, maybe 4.55 with base clock adjustments.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You put 4.5ghz as effective core frequency, I think that's a typo, you meant 4.4?
> 4.4 @ 1.36v for v28.7 Prime over long haul doesn't sound *too* bad to me. That's probably 4.5 on other tests, maybe 4.55 with base clock adjustments.


Oh yeah, sorry about that. Its a typo.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Username: NinjaDuck
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Core Frequency: 4.4
> Cache Frequency: 3.9
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36 (adaptive)
> Vcore: 1.36
> FCLK: 800
> Cooling Solution: Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3
> Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 14 Hours Blend, ROG Real Bench 1 Hour
> 
> Batch Number: L521B645
> Ram Speed: 2666MHz 15-15-15-36 (XMP)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Bios 0703)
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability 110%, VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled, CPU Power Duty Control Extreme, CPU Power Phase Control Optimized. Occasional spikes to 1.376V usually on opening a program but not often enough or severe enough to be of any worry. Occasionally droops slightly but usually matches the set value in bios.
> 
> My chip doesnt seem like much of an overclocker, *at least not with voltages and stability I'm happy with for daily use.* Might try push it to 4.5 at some point. Also its worth noting im not seeing any of the crazy voltage spikes people are reporting on asus board using adaptive. In fact auto at stock clocks was much worse, sometimes reaching just under 1.4V. LLC 4 is definitely the sweet spot on this board.


and what is your daily use ? will you be utilizing the cpu at 100% ?

mine can do 5.0 and not fail with my normal use - then i done a 4.5 and with a stress test of 30mins, great temps and satisfied! But there are no applications that i use that demand so much cpu power. So after great thought and whilst not gaming at the moment, i have set mine back to default. with LLC 1.

This will hopefully extend the life of my chip - to be honest, its wasted on me









Some of these OC' s for normal use - the difference, its not like Night and Day. I couldn't tell the difference between 4, 4.5, 5. - fps wise maybe


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> and what is your daily use ? will you be utilizing the cpu at 100% ?


Obviously not but my feeling is that if it cant pass 12 hours prime then it will fail eventually and that might be when I'm doing something important so I'd rather just play it safe with stability. (And yes I know even prime isnt a 100% guarantee for stability.)


----------



## ladcrooks

stress testing is overrated - that's all i am going to say


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Yeah, I bought a CPU in a time of miniscule IPC gains which I expect to last a very long time at the rate things are going. I don't want it constantly using a lot of voltage when it's not necessary (fear of shortening its lifespan/degradation) and am trying to figure out an optimal solution for a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> For just benching I don't really care though.
> Then to be specific, the voltage you set under adaptive is the voltage your CPU uses, with little variance, whenever you're doing something intensive? Games, Realbench, video editing, Prime95, etc. all boost to the same voltage as in manual and go back down again at idle? That simple?


yes, that simple.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> I find that adaptive will always spike higher than manual under load even when both are set to same maximum with same LLC. I would really like to have lower voltage when not needed but I don't trust the spikes.


And how are you determining that you are getting "spikes"? Is the higher voltage maintained, momentary, or what you see HWinfo "record" as the max vcore? HWInfo likely has sensor polling errors - among reporting values for voltage rails that do exist.









with adaptive llc5 (min proc state=100%)
Bios - 1.485V
idle:
cpuZ: 1.504
HWinfo: 1.504
AID64: 1.504
DMM directly from the MB: 1.492V

x265 load:
bios: 1.485
cpuZ: 1.488V
HWInfo: 1.488
AID64: 1.488
DMM directly from the MB: 1.472V



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> No no, I'm down with progress. It is just that in my reading of this thread, *the undertaking by some to get a stable adaptive voltage seems undue*, that's all.
> I can understand the sentiment if not the implementation.


Basically, I see it like this, Intel has this new tech (although it's not new... "vid infra') and the default voltage control on all i3,5,7 K and X series chips is "adaptive". My qx9650 uses fixed vcore... old right? It's also the launch that introduced vdroop and LLC to mainstream users (because of fixed voltage load change induced transient voltage spikes).
I have been running a 2700K at 4.8 since launch using 5mV offset and ~130mV turbo (loads at 1.425V) since launch on a cheapo asrock z87 Ex3Gen3 MB. It was not called "adaptive" back then. After it did day driver use.. it now runs 24/7/365 recording video from 4 security cameras. Still "adaptive" voltage. Still air cooled.
IDK, just making the option available, and hopefully better understood to folks who might be interested. Setting a fixed voltage OC is trivial... but not optimal for 24/7 use on the last 3-4 architectures.

When I see posts saying "adaptive will always spike higher"... really telling about the poster's knowledge or understanding... 'cause it's just plain wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's a very old saying. In Army basic training some of the drill sergeants would say "smoke 'em if you got 'em" when we took a quick break during some type of field exercise.
> But you're very young and I'm older than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my new gpu to get here so I can get back to looking for a higher stable overclock. Never had so many darn video issues ever, after killing two 7950's and the iGPU not liking my settings.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Obviously not but my feeling is that if it cant pass 12 hours prime then it will fail eventually and that might be when I'm doing something important so I'd rather just play it safe with stability. (And yes *I know even prime isnt a 100% guarantee for stability*.)


^^This.








mainly because it does not present the cpu with rapidly changing instruction set proc calls,,, hammers one, then the next. Realbench is probably a better system-wide test. Add in HCImemtest and x264/x265, a few loops of IBT and you should be good. bsod aftr that is probably bad hardware or more likely, bad code!


----------



## mrdouble99

Good morning to everyone !

Here is what i did so far on my overclock

I have put XMP to disable
I have put the mutiplier to 46
I have put the voltage to manual at 1.35v

I did 2 nights of X264-64 stability test v2.06 ( around 10hrs each time ) and when i woke up, it was still runing
I played Batman Arkham Knights for 2hrs after each X264 test and no BSOD

Here's my setup, since it would mean nothing for you w/o knowing what setup i have









- Intel Core i5-6600K
- Asus Z170-A Motherboard
- Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q
- Asus GTX980TI-6GD5
- Corsair Graphite Series 600T case
- G.GKILL 8GB DDR V F4-2800C15D-8GVR Memory x2
- Corsair TX850 850W ATX 12V Single Rail 70A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze
- Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80I CPU Cooler System
- Logitech gaming keyboard G105
- Logitech gaming mouse G500
- Samsung 850 Pro 256 Go
- Western Digital WD6001FZWX Black 6TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM 128MB Cache 3.5in

And a picture, because i have a picture











So now, here's the question:

-Am i doing it right ?
-Should a make more stress test or use another stress test ?
-If i'm realy stable so far, what should i do next ex: put voltage to adaptive, raise blck, play with ram etc... ?
-bying an Corsair H110igt and push further my overclcok ?

Thanks in advance for your help









Dan


----------



## SteveRo

Good Morning Darkwizzie,

Is x.264 bench at 50x loops good enough?
Regarding 4000 cache at 101 bclock - I started with the 48x asrock preset and went up from there - probably something in the preset?

I put the chip under water yesterday







-

http://postimg.org/image/6vzdt3dht/full/
photo hosting sites


----------



## Cyro999

Hey Dan~ It's probably easiest to figure out what voltages/clocks are usable if you lower volts or raise clocks until you get crashes and then adjust settings to stabilize OC again.

If you're at the max core OC that you want, you could give it a while to make sure stuff works perfectly and then put RAM to high clocks


----------



## deathroll

Hello. I heard things about adaptive voltage on ASUS Z170 boards. I use Maximus VIII Hero. I have updated BIOS version and tried out. Yes, someting weird happens unlike previous version. I run 46x core / 41x cache @ 1.35 (LLC5). Vcore on HWinfo stands 1.520V on light load. It starts to decreasing when put CPU on heavy load. The behaviour comes with Vdroop, yes. But it definitely runs hotter. Switched to manual voltage with same settings. I completed one run on x264 with 16T-normal, core temperatures was near 65 celcius. It bounces ~88 celcius with adaptive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I heard things about adaptive voltage on ASUS Z170 boards. I use Maximus VIII Hero. I have updated BIOS version and tried out. Yes, someting weird happens unlike previous version. I run 46x core / 41x cache @ 1.35 (LLC5). Vcore on HWinfo stands 1.520V on light load. It starts to decreasing when put CPU on heavy load. The behaviour comes with Vdroop, yes. But it definitely runs hotter. Switched to manual voltage with same settings. I completed one run on x264 with 16T-normal, core temperatures was near 65 celcius. It bounces ~88 celcius with adaptive.


make sure you have CPU SVID on auto or enabled., if that fails...
roll back the bios version and try adaptive again. May be something wrong with the new bios... if you set adaptive correctly to 1.35V, windows should not idle at 1.5V for sure. I'l post a bios screen shot in a moment.


----------



## SteveRo

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good Morning Darkwizzie,
> 
> Is x.264 bench at 50x loops good enough?
> Regarding 4000 cache at 101 bclock - I started with the 48x asrock preset and went up from there - probably something in the preset?
> 
> I put the chip under water yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6vzdt3dht/full/
> photo hosting sites


Cooling specifics-
EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block.
XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump.
Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans

Open case on rack, rack in closet


----------



## Spagy

*Username:* Spagy
*CPU Model:* i5 6600K
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier*: 49x
*Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
*Vcore:* 1.28v
*FCLK:* Auto
*Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
*Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
*Batch Number:* L521B469
*Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
*LLC Setting:* Level 6
*Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


----------



## SteveRo

Spagy - well done - looks like a great chip!









76C max? very nice temps!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> *Username:* Spagy
> *CPU Model:* i5 6600K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 49x
> *Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
> *Vcore:* 1.28v
> *FCLK:* Auto
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
> *Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
> *Batch Number:* L521B469
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 6
> *Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


Awesome!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I heard things about adaptive voltage on ASUS Z170 boards. I use Maximus VIII Hero. I have updated BIOS version and tried out. Yes, someting weird happens unlike previous version. I run 46x core / 41x cache @ 1.35 (LLC5). Vcore on HWinfo stands 1.520V on light load. It starts to decreasing when put CPU on heavy load. The behaviour comes with Vdroop, yes. But it definitely runs hotter. Switched to manual voltage with same settings. I completed one run on x264 with 16T-normal, core temperatures was near 65 celcius. It bounces ~88 celcius with adaptive.


here's a set of bios screenies with settings for adaptive as a guide. any settings not shown are default (eg, like after a clrcmos) and/or fans, boot preferences etc.

47c45m3466adaptive.zip 1977k .zip file


yes, my voltages are high, but that's the chip.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a set of bios screenies with settings for adaptive as a guide. any settings not shown are default (eg, like after a clrcmos) and/or fans, boot preferences etc.
> 
> 47c45m3466adaptive.zip 1977k .zip file
> 
> 
> yes, my voltages are high, but that's the chip.


Hey. Thanks for reply. My settings not much different than yours.


This is what I'm talking about. It is set in UEFI on adaptive 1.35V, LLC 5


To be more clear; stressing with x264. Vcore is at 1.520V. Core VIDs are normal. But generates more heat than manual.


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Yeah, I bought a CPU in a time of miniscule IPC gains which I expect to last a very long time at the rate things are going. I don't want it constantly using a lot of voltage when it's not necessary (fear of shortening its lifespan/degradation) and am trying to figure out an optimal solution for a 24/7 overclock.
> 
> For just benching I don't really care though.
> Then to be specific, the voltage you set under adaptive is the voltage your CPU uses, with little variance, whenever you're doing something intensive? Games, Realbench, video editing, Prime95, etc. all boost to the same voltage as in manual and go back down again at idle? That simple?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that simple.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> I find that adaptive will always spike higher than manual under load even when both are set to same maximum with same LLC. I would really like to have lower voltage when not needed but I don't trust the spikes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how are you determining that you are getting "spikes"? Is the higher voltage maintained, momentary, or what you see HWinfo "record" as the max vcore? HWInfo likely has sensor polling errors - among reporting values for voltage rails that do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with adaptive llc5
> Bios - 1.485V
> idle:
> cpuZ: 1.504
> HWinfo: 1.504
> AID64: 1.504
> DMM directly from the MB: 1.492V
> 
> x265 load:
> bios: 1.485
> cpuZ: 1.488V
> HWInfo: 1.488
> AID64: 1.488
> DMM directly from the MB: 1.472V
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> No no, I'm down with progress. It is just that in my reading of this thread, *the undertaking by some to get a stable adaptive voltage seems undue*, that's all.
> I can understand the sentiment if not the implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically, I see it like this, Intel has this new tech (although it's not new... "vid infra') and the default voltage control on all i3,5,7 K and X series chips is "adaptive". My qx9650 uses fixed vcore... old right? It's also the launch that introduced vdroop and LLC to mainstream users (because of fixed voltage load change induced transient voltage spikes).
> I have been running a 2700K at 4.8 since launch using 5mV offset and ~130mV turbo (loads at 1.425V) since launch on a cheapo asrock z87 Ex3Gen3 MB. It was not called "adaptive" back then. After it did day driver use.. it now runs 24/7/365 recording video from 4 security cameras. Still "adaptive" voltage. Still air cooled.
> IDK, just making the option available, and hopefully better understood to folks who might be interested. Setting a fixed voltage OC is trivial... but not optimal for 24/7 use on the last 3-4 architectures.
> 
> When I see posts saying "adaptive will always spike higher"... really telling about the poster's knowledge or understanding... 'cause it's just plain wrong.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's a very old saying. In Army basic training some of the drill sergeants would say "smoke 'em if you got 'em" when we took a quick break during some type of field exercise.
> But you're very young and I'm older than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my new gpu to get here so I can get back to looking for a higher stable overclock. Never had so many darn video issues ever, after killing two 7950's and the iGPU not liking my settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Obviously not but my feeling is that if it cant pass 12 hours prime then it will fail eventually and that might be when I'm doing something important so I'd rather just play it safe with stability. (And yes *I know even prime isnt a 100% guarantee for stability*.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mainly because it does not present the cpu with rapidly changing instruction set proc calls,,, hammers one, then the next. Realbench is probably a better system-wide test. Add in HCImemtest and x264/x265, a few loops of IBT and you should be good. bsod aftr that is probably bad hardware or more likely, bad code!
Click to expand...

I am seeing the spikes in AI Suite 3 where the voltage will go higher for periods under load when running prime95 with adaptive compared to the same manual voltage setting.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a set of bios screenies with settings for adaptive as a guide. any settings not shown are default (eg, like after a clrcmos) and/or fans, boot preferences etc.
> 
> 47c45m3466adaptive.zip 1977k .zip file
> 
> 
> yes, my voltages are high, but that's the chip.


Interesting screenshots. I always use Adaptive. System fully shown in my sig_rig, motherboard mostly used--> ASRock Z97 OC Formula. On my per-core OC I set Adaptive at 1.450V with a negative offset of 0.050. This gives me 1.4V for 4.9GHz, it is what my chip requires for all 4 cores, and up to 1.450V for 5.0Ghz on max 2 cores. x50 x50 x49 x49. When I run it at just 4.9 I set the Adaptive to 1.4V and I'm done.

I've observed that you set Long Duration Package Power Limit to 500 and you leave the rest on Auto. Shouldn't this and also Short Duration be set to 1000? I set both 3 of these values to 1000.

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reechings*
> 
> I am seeing the spikes in AI Suite 3 where the voltage will go higher for periods under load when running prime95 with adaptive compared to the same manual voltage setting.


do you have any other monitoring software running at the same time? Either a setting is wrong or there is something wrong with the bios. I see nothing like that with this Asus mobo.








do you have any screenshots showing the overvoltage? (it is not a spike unless it is momentary - if it is holding the higher voltage under loads in p95 that is to be expected when cycling thru the FFTs.).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Interesting screenshots. I always use Adaptive. System fully shown in my sig_rig, motherboard mostly used--> ASRock Z97 OC Formula. On my per-core OC I set Adaptive at 1.450V with a negative offset of 0.050. This gives me 1.4V for 4.9GHz, it is what my chip requires for all 4 cores, and up to 1.450V for 5.0Ghz on max 2 cores. x50 x50 x49 x49. When I run it at just 4.9 I set the Adaptive to 1.4V and I'm done.
> 
> I've observed that you set Long Duration Package Power Limit to 500 and you leave the rest on Auto. Shouldn't this and also Short Duration be set to 1000? I set both 3 of these values to 1000.
> 
> Thank you.










it's the only way to roll for 24/7 clocks.
The power limits are really key to controlling the ceiling on current (which is the critical thing = right? Voltage itself does nothing)
Short duration will automatically set to 1.25x long duration by bios on ASUS boards. I prefer to leave the power time window at default. On my Asrock x87, I set these as you do... max for each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey. Thanks for reply. My settings not much different than yours.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. It is set in UEFI on adaptive 1.35V, LLC 5
> 
> 
> To be more clear; stressing with x264. Vcore is at 1.520V. Core VIDs are normal. But generates more heat than manual.


So I'm confused. You see this also when using manual voltage control? (your min/max voltage is the same.. accounting for the 16mV bins cpuZ, HWI and ADI64 work in. With manual voltage SVID Disabled. With Adaptive SVID Enabled - right?


----------



## Rikuo

Updating my OC since i got a new mobo.

Username:
CPU Model:I7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier:48
Core Frequency:4800
Cache Frequency:4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.435v
Vcore:1.44v
Stability Test: x264 65 loops 10~ hours
Motherboard: Asus z170 Rog Maximus Viii Hero
LLC Setting: Level 5

Rest is unchanged.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the only way to roll for 24/7 clocks.
> The power limits are really key to controlling the ceiling on current (which is the critical thing = right? Voltage itself does nothing)
> Short duration will automatically set to 2x long duration by bios on ASUS boards. I prefer to leave the power time window at default. On my Asrock x87, I set these as you do... max for each.
> 
> ...


Ah right, makes sense, thank you. From ASUS I have the Hero VII but I don't love it anymore so I don't bother. One last question and then I'll leave you Skylakers to your own devices...

- How come and you didn't get the ASRock Z170 OC Formula?!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Seems impossible to believe you did not....................



Thanks.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So I'm confused. You see this also when using manual voltage control? (your min/max voltage is the same.. accounting for the 16mV bins cpuZ, HWI and ADI64 work in. With manual voltage SVID Disabled. With Adaptive SVID Enabled - right?


This is happening with adaptive mode. Yes, SVID is enabled. Vcore which is 1.520V stands still all the time. But VIDs decrease under heavy load. Again speaking of adaptive.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> *Username:* Spagy
> *CPU Model:* i5 6600K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 49x
> *Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
> *Vcore:* 1.28v
> *FCLK:* Auto
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
> *Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
> *Batch Number:* L521B469
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 6
> *Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


Hey Spagy. Which voltage mode did you used?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah right, makes sense, thank you. From ASUS I have the Hero VII but I don't love it anymore so I don't bother. One last question and then I'll leave you Skylakers to your own devices...
> 
> - How come and you didn't get the ASRock Z170 OC Formula?!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Seems impossible to believe you did not....................
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.












well... it a long story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> This is happening with adaptive mode. Yes, SVID is enabled. Vcore which is 1.520V stands still all the time. But VIDs decrease under heavy load. Again speaking of adaptive.


select the Balanced Power OPtion in windows and then:
open advanced power settings, under processor power management make sure that min proc state = 0%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey Spagy. Which voltage mode did you used?


erm... that stress option in OCCT 4.4.1 is pretty gentle on your cpu... and probably why the OP asks that it not be used for a sub.


----------



## Spagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey Spagy. Which voltage mode did you used?


CPU Core/Cache Voltage= Manual Mode


----------



## Neo36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> *Username:* Spagy
> *CPU Model:* i5 6600K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 49x
> *Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
> *Vcore:* 1.28v
> *FCLK:* Auto
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
> *Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
> *Batch Number:* L521B469
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 6
> *Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


in hwinfo screen ur uncore ratio is 39x with bclk 100, thus ur cache is 3900 not 4900... u trickster


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Updating my OC since i got a new mobo.
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier:48
> Core Frequency:4800
> Cache Frequency:4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.435v
> Vcore:1.44v
> Stability Test: x264 65 loops 10~ hours
> Motherboard: Asus z170 Rog Maximus Viii Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> 
> Rest is unchanged.


So 1.435v in manual correct.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> *Username:* Spagy
> *CPU Model:* i5 6600K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 49x
> *Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
> *Vcore:* 1.28v
> *FCLK:* Auto
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
> *Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
> *Batch Number:* L521B469
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 6
> *Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


So if you put 1.4v manual in bios, where is the vcore 1.28v from ? cheers


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> So 1.435v in manual correct.


Yes.

I havent messed with adaptive mode yet.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I havent messed with adaptive mode yet.


Yeh i just use manual.


----------



## SteveRo

OK, so ran this today (same chip as last week)







-

Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 101.4375
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4869
Cache Frequency: 4057
Vcore in UEFI: 1.395v
Vcore: 1.424v
FCLK: 811.4
Cooling Solution: Custom Cooling
Stability Test: 50x x264 16T - 6 hrs
Batch Number: Malay L535B123
Ram Speed: 3144 16-16-16-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35v (XMP Default)
Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula (Bios P1.50)
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments Purchased from Newegg, ordered 04Oct15. Need to buy insurance before I go any higher









1Capture.PNG 418k .PNG file


2Capture.PNG 782k .PNG file


http://postimg.org/image/jxe2zabnj/full/
image sharing sites


----------



## error-id10t

How is your memtweak efficiency score so high and what is mode 100 (mine is 133)? Your score is ~15000 points more than mine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How is your memtweak efficiency score so high and what is mode 100 (mine is 133)? Your score is ~15000 points more than mine!


it's pretty meaningless. use something like AID64 memory/cache benchmark to compare memory.


----------



## SteveRo

Might be a bug in memtweak - it is ~60000 before running any benches and then like 75k after - go figure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Might be a bug in memtweak - it is ~60000 before running any benches and then like 75k after - go figure.


It may be, or it could be valid "within" memtweak. the eff score is driven (to a very large extent) by refresh rate and 2 or 3 other timings (whether they are beneficial or not). So if you set a low refresh rate the number will get huge... ram throughput will likely drop since the row is refreshing before a charge/op is completed.
anyway - great chip you got there.


----------



## Strife21

Okay I currently use adaptive and bios 902 with my Maximus VIII Hero and 6600k processor. I have no issues. Should I update to the 1001 bios or are there issues using adaptive or not?

I have read multiple places the bios is borked but I want to confirm. I am not going to attempt to update it if there are issues.


----------



## TheBaldKiwi

Adaptive vcore is broken with bios 1001. The other day i updated from version 0603 and could not get it to work no matter what i did. Eventually just reverted back to 0603


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaldKiwi*
> 
> Adaptive vcore is broken with bios 1001. The other day i updated from version 0603 and could not get it to work no matter what i did. Eventually just reverted back to 0603


so with 603 adaptive is working fine - yes?

@[email protected]


----------



## CC268

So is it true that overclocking your cache clock (ring ratio in my MSI BIOS) doesn't do much other than give you higher benchmark scores? I noticed quite a few people on the spreadsheet leave their cache clock at stock (39 I believe).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So is it true that overclocking your cache clock (ring ratio in my MSI BIOS) doesn't do much other than give you higher benchmark scores? I noticed quite a few people on the spreadsheet leave their cache clock at stock (39 I believe).


The OP says so, so it is so.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The OP says so, so it is so.


Sorry I have lost track off everything that is said in the guide..I have read about 3 or 4 different guides on overclocking. I guess I will leave the cache alone then and just focus on the core clock and voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Sorry I have lost track off everything that is said in the guide..I have read about 3 or 4 different guides on overclocking. I guess I will leave the cache alone then and just focus on the core clock and voltage.


No fear, there is a spoiler in the OP specifically dealing with cache and benchmarking cache.

Unlike Haswell, this time there is much more consensus about the cache not doing much at all from pretty much day one.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No fear, there is a spoiler in the OP specifically dealing with cache and benchmarking cache.
> 
> Unlike Haswell, this time there is much more consensus about the cache not doing much at all from pretty much day one.


However unlike Haswell, it uses the same voltage setting as the core. I can run 46/46 with no voltage changes compared to 46/30 it seems, so after everything is stable there's little logic against raising it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> However unlike Haswell, it uses the same voltage setting as the core. I can run 46/46 with no voltage changes compared to 46/30 it seems, so after everything is stable there's little logic against raising it


----------



## Spagy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo36*
> 
> in hwinfo screen ur uncore ratio is 39x with bclk 100, thus ur cache is 3900 not 4900... u trickster


Sorry I'm a complete beginner Regarding the OC and I was not sure whether to Cache frequency I give what I have in Target Cache frequency if so I have 3900MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> So if you put 1.4v manual in bios, where is the vcore 1.28v from ? cheers


CPU-Z shows 1.24 - 1.27v
HWiNFO64 shows 1.2 -1.31v


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> Sorry I'm a complete beginner Regarding the OC and I was not sure whether to Cache frequency I give what I have in Target Cache frequency if so I have 3900MHz
> CPU-Z shows 1.24 - 1.27v
> HWiNFO64 shows 1.2 -1.31v


Ah i see, cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No fear, there is a spoiler in the OP specifically dealing with cache and benchmarking cache.
> 
> Unlike Haswell, this time there is much more consensus about the cache not doing much at all from pretty much day one.


Where's the data supporting this opinion?
Has this been assessed on memory intensive tasks?


----------



## CC268

Well I guess that is good because I am tired of testing haha. This is my first time OC'ing.

So I have ran AIDA64 (FPU only) for 14 hours and AIDA64 (Full Suite) for 14 hours with my Core Ratio at 46 and Core Voltage at 1.30V (I am going to run Intel XTU tonight). Those seem to be pretty decent numbers. Should I try to push my Core Ratio to 47 or 48? I just hate to have to do like 2 more days of testing haha.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Where's the data supporting this opinion?
> Has this been assessed on memory intensive tasks?


On tasks that specifically hammer ram? For Haswell, yeah. That's where the giant battery of tests was done. It's a waste of time, cache doesn't do much of anything. I did short tests with Skylake specifically with 7z, again, nothing surprising.

It's pretty much believed by every single person in the Skylake and Haswell threads, and whoever follows Asus guides nowadays.


----------



## Neo36

New bios for gigabyte z170x gaming 5 (F4d), sent from the technical support, finally you can set Fclk 1GHz











download link
http://esupport.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Answer/2015/10/184708/Z170XGaming5.zip


----------



## ladcrooks

Being new to this type of chip and have done extensive reading on different forums and other OC guides

Read this

When it comes to gaming performance I took a quick look at GTA V and found that bumping up the cache just 300 MHz gave us about half a frame per second higher frame rate on average. If you round up this is a 0.5% increase in performance, so unfortunately I found that CPU *Cache overclocking doesn't help much for general real world performance*. If you are gaming it might help give you half a FPS improvement during game play and if you are using a video converter program like handbrake you might be able to shave off a few seconds off your projects.

I am still looking for applications or game titles that will show off what can be done with all this memory bandwidth, so let me know if you know of any. I've had a number of people tell us to look into benchmarking game titles like Arma III and Starcraft 2 that are more CPU bound game titles that might benefit from the additional memory bandwidth. I will be looking at those in the days ahead, but let us know if there are


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Being new to this type of chip and have done extensive reading on different forums and other OC guides
> 
> Read this
> 
> When it comes to gaming performance I took a quick look at GTA V and found that bumping up the cache just 300 MHz gave us about half a frame per second higher frame rate on average. If you round up this is a 0.5% increase in performance, so unfortunately I found that CPU *Cache overclocking doesn't help much for general real world performance*. If you are gaming it might help give you half a FPS improvement during game play and if you are using a video converter program like handbrake you might be able to shave off a few seconds off your projects.
> 
> I am still looking for applications or game titles that will show off what can be done with all this memory bandwidth, so let me know if you know of any. I've had a number of people tell us to look into benchmarking game titles like Arma III and Starcraft 2 that are more CPU bound game titles that might benefit from the additional memory bandwidth. I will be looking at those in the days ahead, but let us know if there are


sc2 scales from memory - seen from me, a friend and a couple of independant benchmarks. More numbers are good, i'm having a lot of trouble pulling consistent enough numbers on the beta 2.5.5 patch to give exact % gains between Haswell and Skylake or slow ram vs fast RAM but the live 3.0 patch might work better. Use the 32-bit client, not 64-bit as 64-bit has various issues that affect and degrade performance.

It tends to scale almost entirely with bandwidth, not latency AFAIK.


----------



## CC268

So has anyone got to above 4.8GHz at a voltage below 1.4ish?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It may be, or it could be valid "within" memtweak. the eff score is driven (to a very large extent) by refresh rate and 2 or 3 other timings (whether they are beneficial or not). So if you set a low refresh rate the number will get huge... ram throughput will likely drop since the row is refreshing before a charge/op is completed.
> anyway - great chip you got there.


Of the 5 sandy's that i had the one that i kept/survived only did 4.5 and that chip was "voltage acclimated - would only boot, even at stock clock at something like 1.325v.

VERY nice to get lucky for a change!!









________________________________________________


----------



## SteveRo

Yes, a few - mine is 4.8+ @ 1.395 bios, 1.424 load (asrock, llc level 1).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So has anyone got to above 4.8GHz at a voltage below 1.4ish?


Yes, a few - mine is 4.8+ @ 1.395 bios, 1.424 load (asrock, llc level 1).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So has anyone got to above 4.8GHz at a voltage below 1.4ish?


Most overclocks are charted in the OP. Darkwizzie has 4.85 @1.4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> On tasks that specifically hammer ram? For Haswell, yeah. That's where the giant battery of tests was done. It's a waste of time, cache doesn't do much of anything. I did short tests with Skylake specifically with 7z, again, nothing surprising.
> 
> *It's pretty much believed by every single person in the Skylake and Haswell* threads, and whoever follows Asus guides nowadays.


Granted skylake should not be limited by cache size...
Lol, Believers...? Probably true for most routine desktop operations like web browsing and the like - but so is 4.6 vs 4.9 vs 4.0GHz for that matter. If cache frequency is irrelevant, wouldn't ram frequency be also in those same comparisons?

It is absolutely not true with Haswell-E. Push around an 8-20K image in photoshop with 32-64GB ram on board for a ram intensive task if you really want a comparson.
Never accept dogma.


----------



## CC268

Wow nice...I know this may be a tough question to answer, but at those voltages (1.4ish) would you affect the CPU life to any great extent? I would think that since you would only see those voltages on heavy use (assuming you use Adaptive) that it would be pretty negligible.


----------



## CC268

So I appear to be fully stable at 1.3V and 4.6GHz - I haven't done anything with the cache though. Those seem to be pretty decent numbers so I would like to see if I can get to 4.8 GHz on a decent voltage. Should I just go straight to 4.8GHz and up the voltage by 0.1mV until I am stable again? Or is it best to go to 4.7GHz first and get stable and then onto 4.8GHz?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Granted skylake should not be limited by cache size...
> Lol, Believers...? Probably true for most routine desktop operations like web browsing and the like - but so is 4.6 vs 4.9 vs 4.0GHz for that matter. If cache frequency is irrelevant, wouldn't ram frequency be also in those same comparisons?
> 
> It is absolutely not true with Haswell-E. Push around an 8-20K image in photoshop with 32-64GB ram on board for a ram intensive task if you really want a comparson.
> Never accept dogma.


Funnily enough, RAM speed seems way more important than L3 cache speed for the game benchmarks that scale from either or both. Also, many games benefit from increased L3, L4 cache *amounts* - it's clear that it matters to some degree and the bandwidth gained from using l3/l4 instead of RAM improves performance, but a 50% RAM performance gain seems to show up on the radar faster and more often than a 15% gain in L3 cache performance does. I'd guess because it's more likely that if the data is in l3 cache already, it's pretty much "fast enough" (~300GB/s) but some tasks spend a lot of time waiting for RAM. (~8-50GB/s)

If you would like to present reproducable benchmarks showing significant benefit from overclocking cache and specifically the programs/situations that it matters for, that would be good data for everyone here. I've shown substantial results for RAM but nothing yet for L3 cache clocks in meaningful programs. This stuff isn't really made up either, a bunch of people did tests in the last what, 20k posts of darkwizzie's haswell and skylake threads.

We openly invite people to attack the info in the OP so that it can be iterated and improved upon, that's the entire point of the thread - go ahead, bring the data

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Wow nice...I know this may be a tough question to answer, but at those voltages (1.4ish) would you affect the CPU life to any great extent? I would think that since you would only see those voltages on heavy use (assuming you use Adaptive) that it would be pretty negligible.


Very very difficult to answer at the moment but since the stock VID of the CPU's is consistently around 1.3, it can't be that harmful i think. My CPU will try to use 1.32v at 4ghz and 1.42v at 4.2ghz out of the box - if that's harmful within the warranty period (3 years of super intensive usage) then intel and/or asus messed up badly.

The degradation of the CPU will depend very highly on the amount of load hours that you put on it.

For example, running a game for 6 hours a day averaging 50% CPU load across your cores will be effectively ~1100 hours of load a year.
If you ran a 24/7 load like [email protected] instead at that voltage, 100% load on all cores 24/7, that would be ~8760 hours of load per year. It would degrade the CPU far far faster - running that load on 1.25v might be as harmful as running the first load on 1.4v.

Both are relatively hardcore loads, i mean having a game that CPU intensive across 4 cores open, running ingame for half of the time you're awake every day for a year, that's not something that a ton of people do - but that's nothing in comparison to having CPU pinned at 100% load day and night forever.

Overall, degradation happens with time - it's just a matter of how much and how long it would take to have noticable impact on you. It's accelerated by voltage, load hours and heat but it always happens.

For skylake volts, i'm mostly being cautious at the moment. I don't feel 1.375vcore, ~1.13 SA/IO is threatening; most of my load is spent with the CPU at 35-50c, never exceeding ~70c and i'm actually undervolting from turbo and XMP to get those volts. I'l likely buy the Intel OC warranty and run 1.435 for much of the CPU's lifespan because i'm the type of person that will replace the CPU in a few years anyway, but i'l give the guys running 1.55v about 6 months or so before i go to >1.4v









Quote:


> So I appear to be fully stable at 1.3V and 4.6GHz - I haven't done anything with the cache though. Those seem to be pretty decent numbers so I would like to see if I can get to 4.8 GHz on a decent voltage. Should I just go straight to 4.8GHz and up the voltage by 0.1mV until I am stable again? Or is it best to go to 4.7GHz first and get stable and then onto 4.8GHz?


At that point, you have nothing to lose aside from an hour or two if you poke around at 4.7ghz and see what vcore will fail x264 before 1 loop finishes, what vcore will pass 3 loops etc before you move up to 48x. It gives you a better picture of the CPU's capabilities and has you guessing less, but you could totally skip it if you're happy with ~1.425v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Granted skylake should not be limited by cache size...
> Lol, Believers...? Probably true for most routine desktop operations like web browsing and the like - but so is 4.6 vs 4.9 vs 4.0GHz for that matter. If cache frequency is irrelevant, wouldn't ram frequency be also in those same comparisons?
> 
> It is absolutely not true with Haswell-E. Push around an 8-20K image in photoshop with 32-64GB ram on board for a ram intensive task if you really want a comparson.
> Never accept dogma.


Well, it's a dogma I helped create around the interwebs. I vaguely remember seeing this one benchmark.

So.

How do you propose I test this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo36*
> 
> New bios for gigabyte z170x gaming 5 (F4d), sent from the technical support, finally you can set Fclk 1GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download link
> http://esupport.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Answer/2015/10/184708/Z170XGaming5.zip


Wow, only took them like... over a month, lol.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So I appear to be fully stable at 1.3V and 4.6GHz - I haven't done anything with the cache though. Those seem to be pretty decent numbers so I would like to see if I can get to 4.8 GHz on a decent voltage. Should I just go straight to 4.8GHz and up the voltage by 0.1mV until I am stable again? Or is it best to go to 4.7GHz first and get stable and then onto 4.8GHz?


Most folks go up one multi at a time when you get this high - but if you go straight to 4.8, just keep close track of your voltages and your temps.
What are you using for cooling?
As a rule of thumb, when under load I like to stay below 90C and below 1,45v (for skylake).
The Intel Skylake data sheet says 1.52v but most folks are following other intel and asus recommendations of staying under 1.45v.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveRo

Skylake Data Sheet Vol 1 -

http://postimage.org/
images upload


----------



## CC268

Thanks a lot for the replies - as far as my use of this computer...

The PC is on for 2-3 hours a day during the week and maybe 4-5 hours during the weekend. About half of that time is gaming. This PC is used for nothing more than web browsing and gaming (and maybe some other day to day tasks like Microsoft Office). As you can see, compared to most people here I am probably considered to be a VERY light user. Quite frankly, my build is very overkill for what I use my PC for, but I have always wanted to build a nice desktop and thought it would be fun to do so. I don't need to overclock my CPU by any means, but I figure I bought the overclockable chip so why not see what it can do?

On the other hand I probably will keep this desktop for 5+ years (who knows maybe I will replace the CPU and GPU before then, but maybe not). The future is very unknown, so I don't want to push voltages that will cause my CPU to go bad in the next few years. With that being said, if Intel is saying up to 1.45V is safe and my PC use is very light as seen above then I can't imagine that running 4.8GHz in that 1.4ish range will cause any noticeable degradation before the CPU is obsolete - but I am totally new to all this so I can't say anything for sure.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the replies - as far as my use of this computer...
> 
> The PC is on for 2-3 hours a day during the week and maybe 4-5 hours during the weekend. About half of that time is gaming. This PC is used for nothing more than web browsing and gaming (and maybe some other day to day tasks like Microsoft Office). As you can see, compared to most people here I am probably considered to be a VERY light user. Quite frankly, my build is very overkill for what I use my PC for, but I have always wanted to build a nice desktop and thought it would be fun to do so. I don't need to overclock my CPU by any means, but I figure I bought the overclockable chip so why not see what it can do?
> 
> On the other hand I probably will keep this desktop for 5+ years (who knows maybe I will replace the CPU and GPU before then, but maybe not). The future is very unknown, so I don't want to push voltages that will cause my CPU to go bad in the next few years. With that being said, if Intel is saying up to 1.45V is safe and my PC use is very light as seen above then I can't imagine that running 4.8GHz in that 1.4ish range will cause any noticeable degradation before the CPU is obsolete - but I am totally new to all this so I can't say anything for sure.


If you're a light user, then even if you degrade you'll be fine. Degrade, back down 2 multipliers. None of us have owned a Skylake chip for 5 years so I don't know, and I don't think anybody here knows.

I guess it's up to your risk tolerance. If you're generally a risk-averse guy, maybe you can do 1.35v. Reason being, you know what you will do with your computer now more than what you will do with it 5 years from now. Now you know you don't need the speed, but you forsee that the CPU will stick around a long time, then maybe it's best to be safer. Years down the line things may change and you might find yourself needing more CPU power. But that's down the line. If you degrade and back down 2 multipliers later, you've used up when the CPU was good, on a period of time when you don't need it to be good.

However on the other hand, the differences are small objectively speaking, if we step away from the frequency charts and just look at differences in performance.

If you know what I mean. 5 years is such a long time though, I wonder if it makes more sense to do two cheaper builds, one now, one 2,3,4 years down the line instead of one pricier Skylake build.


----------



## CC268

Yea thanks for the feedback Darkwizzie. Maybe I will stick with the 4.6GHz at 1.30V - that is still a significant overclock. I am failing tests at 1.4V at 4.8GHz right off the bat. I am getting I guess what you call Vdroop? So in testing it is at like 1.38 or 1.39 vs 1.40...I can't seem to find an LLC setting in my MSI Bios. There is a Vdroop setting - either Auto or Enhanced 100%...but not seeing an LLC setting.

Anyways...if the performance different between 4.6 and 4.8GHz is small then I don't see any point in going up to that 4.8 mark. Now I may be able to do 4.7GHz at say 1.325V or something which may be worth it - but I will have to see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Funnily enough, RAM speed seems way more important than L3 cache speed for the game benchmarks that scale from either or both. Also, many games benefit from increased L3, L4 cache *amounts* - it's clear that it matters to some degree and the bandwidth gained from using l3/l4 instead of RAM improves performance, but a 50% RAM performance gain seems to show up on the radar faster and more often than a 15% gain in L3 cache performance does. I'd guess because it's more likely that if the data is in l3 cache already, it's pretty much "fast enough" (~300GB/s) but some tasks spend a lot of time waiting for RAM. (~8-50GB/s)
> 
> *If you would like to present reproducable benchmarks* showing significant benefit from overclocking cache and specifically the programs/situations that it matters for, that would be good data for everyone here. I've shown substantial results for RAM but nothing yet for L3 cache clocks in meaningful programs. This stuff isn't really made up either, a bunch of people did tests in the last what, 20k posts of darkwizzie's haswell and skylake threads.
> 
> *We openly invite people to attack* the info in the OP so that it can be iterated and improved upon, that's the entire point of the thread - *go ahead, bring the data*
> Very very difficult to answer at the moment but since the stock VID of the CPU's is consistently around 1.3, it can't be that harmful i think. My CPU will try to use 1.32v at 4ghz and 1.42v at 4.2ghz out of the box - if that's harmful within the warranty period (3 years of super intensive usage) then intel and/or asus messed up badly.
> 
> .











Bring data? I just did from one of a very few quality ram AND cache throughput measurements. Maybe you should read it? Or better yet, try it. Anyway, "believe" what you want.
Have you tried a non-branched decompression or two? Maybe a Nakamichi/Oniyanma type? Anytime a block is stacked into ram the transport depends on the cache / ram bus... and inpacts IPC (instructions per clock). Increase one and not the other... well you seem smart enough to figure it out.
Do a throughput measurement that uses more than 20% available ram at significantly different cache clocks... only if your ram OC can survive Google StressAppTest (linux mint OS) and the cache/ram survives HCI Memtest to >500% (windows).
"Attack the data" in the OP? C'mon. Would be pointless for "believers".
Food for thought:
The data in the OP states: only 3DMark benefited from increased cache speed... a combined gpu/cpu/ram benchmark. 3dmk11 even more so - in fact all the FM video card benchmarks are impacted by cpu cache and ram frequency. Catzilla the same. If your games use lots of vram.. check your pagefile and consider how it is filled.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Bring data? I just did from one of a very few quality ram AND cache throughput measurements. Maybe you should read it? Or better yet, try it.


I've done fairly extensive RAM and cache benchmarks as well as talked about cache speeds, amounts and such. I know the numbers. The question isn't what the numbers are - it's if improving the numbers helps. If it does help, where does it help? How much does it help?

The data in the OP isn't opinion, it's testing results. You're free to post your own test results. If it contradicts with OP in any way, i'm sure it will be looked over.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring data? I just did from one of a very few quality ram AND cache throughput measurements. Maybe you should read it? Or better yet, try it. Anyway, "believe" what you want.
> Have you tried a non-branched decompression or two? Maybe a Nakamichi/Oniyanma type? Anytime a block is stacked into ram the transport depends on the cache / ram bus... and inpacts IPC (instructions per clock). Increase one and not the other... well you seem smart enough to figure it out.
> Do a throughput measurement that uses more than 20% available ram at significantly different cache clocks... only if your ram OC can survive Google StressAppTest (linux mint OS) and the cache/ram survives HCI Memtest to >500% (windows).
> "Attack the data" in the OP? C'mon. Would be pointless for "believers".
> Food for thought:
> The data in the OP states: only 3DMark benefited from increased cache speed... a combined gpu/cpu/ram benchmark. 3dmk11 even more so - in fact all the FM video card benchmarks are impacted by cpu cache and ram frequency. Catzilla the same. If your games use lots of vram.. check your pagefile and consider how it is filled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, it's a dogma I helped create around the interwebs. I vaguely remember seeing this one benchmark.
> 
> So.
> 
> How do you propose I test this?


-> Referencing real world tests


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> ~
> ~
> Anyways...if the performance different between 4.6 and 4.8GHz is small then I don't see any point in going up to that 4.8 mark. Now I may be able to do 4.7GHz at say 1.325V or something which may be worth it - but I will have to see.


with 4GHz baseline;

different between 4.6 and 4.8GHz = 5%
different between 4.6 and 4.7GHz = 2.5%


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've done fairly extensive RAM and cache benchmarks as well as talked about cache speeds, amounts and such. I know the numbers. The question isn't what the numbers are - it's if improving the numbers helps. If it does help, where does it help? How much does it help?
> 
> The data in the OP isn't opinion, it's testing results. You're free to post your own test results. If it contradicts with OP in any way, i'm sure it will be looked over.


Another "Cache Frequency Doesn't Matter" opinion with benchmarks;

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/450468-in-depth-skylake-overclocking-guide-from-overclocknet/


----------



## CC268

Hmm...5% is fairly big...what the seen real world difference is I'm not sure. I guess I'd rather be on the cautious side since I don't know how long I may or may not have the CPU. Certainly would want to to last longer than 3 years.

Bit off topic but I guess my MSI M7 motherboard doesn't have LLC! Suprising...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Another "Cache Frequency Doesn't Matter" opinion with benchmarks;
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/450468-in-depth-skylake-overclocking-guide-from-overclocknet/


That guy copied my guide.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That guy copied my guide.


Sue him.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hmm...5% is fairly big...what the seen real world difference is I'm not sure. I guess I'd rather be on the cautious side since I don't know how long I may or may not have the CPU. Certainly would want to to last longer than 3 years.
> 
> Bit off topic but I guess my MSI M7 motherboard doesn't have LLC! Suprising...


I believe the Vdroop option does the same thing but with less fine tuning capability.


----------



## CC268

Gotcha...what is the point of using LLC or a Vdroop setting like that? Isn't it better to have the voltage stay a little under what is set in the BIOS anyways?


----------



## fleetfeather

Average Vcore of ~1.35 for an average frequency of 4650mhz?

Skylake owners pls.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea thanks for the feedback Darkwizzie. Maybe I will stick with the 4.6GHz at 1.30V - that is still a significant overclock. I am failing tests at 1.4V at 4.8GHz right off the bat. I am getting I guess what you call Vdroop? So in testing it is at like 1.38 or 1.39 vs 1.40...I can't seem to find an LLC setting in my MSI Bios. There is a Vdroop setting - either Auto or Enhanced 100%...but not seeing an LLC setting.
> 
> Anyways...if the performance different between 4.6 and 4.8GHz is small then I don't see any point in going up to that 4.8 mark. Now I may be able to do 4.7GHz at say 1.325V or something which may be worth it - but I will have to see.


Well... failing at 1.4v 4.8ghz (unless you're using a very tough test) right off the bat means you're nowhere close. Consider that going from 4.6 to 4.8 is only a ~4.35% increase in clockspeed. In actual use the difference will be smaller, maybe 0-3% depending on what you're doing.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Gotcha...what is the point of using LLC or a Vdroop setting like that? Isn't it better to have the voltage stay a little under what is set in the BIOS anyways?


LLC is supposed to help fix small voltage fluctuations that can't be measured by software like HWinfo, etc. But in practical use, I don't believe there's a big difference either way.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Sue him.


He left my name and linked to the original guide. I'm not going to demand he take it down unless it was egregious theft.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Average Vcore of ~1.35 for an average frequency of 4650mhz?
> 
> Skylake owners pls.


Looks fine?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Looks fine?


Looks dirty lol. Eyeballing the lacklustre DC thread, and I notice only the most rubbish of chips being clocked to 4700mhz are pushing up into the 1.30 to 1.35Vcore range.

SL overclocking looks like a dog (especially given the same old TIM situation), at least from the outside


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Looks dirty lol. Eyeballing the lacklustre DC thread, and I notice only the most rubbish of chips being clocked to 4700mhz are pushing up into the 1.30 to 1.35Vcore range.
> 
> SL overclocking looks like a dog (especially given the same old TIM situation), at least from the outside


I'm not familiar with the DC thread, but compared to the Haswell thread, I've tightened up the requires to be charted. Since then, the average overclocks fell. It looks to me we can expect similarish clocks from Skylake to DC, with Skylake taking more voltage (which is supposed to be OK).


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So has anyone got to above 4.8GHz at a voltage below 1.4ish?


5.02 at 1.382 Well I got this using aida64 and i ran it for a very short time - look at temps!



Are you guys resetting back to 'AUTO ' on all Cores after OC ?

Reason being, is that you will use less voltage with less demanding usage


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> 5.02 at 1.382 Well I got this using aida64 and i ran it for a very short time - look at temps!


I think he meant... stable overclocks lol.

====

I'm going to quote what I said to Lays on LTT regarding the cache debate. I'm not interesting in debating or arguing. I want somebody to suggest a test which is a workload a reasonable person would use to demonstrate difference in performance from cache changes. I will make a conclusion based upon the test and list it, and that will be that. I'm burnt out.



> y u post "cache doesn't matter" but u didn't test things that show difference with cache, like XTU? You tested it weird IMO, why not do 4.5 cpu, 4.4 cache/4.3 cache to test, instead of increasing the core speed too?
> 
> It does show a difference when u tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8, obviously it's not a big difference and it won't help 24/7 use, but for pushing CPU to absolute limits it will help to have as high cache as you can get for them scores!


Ok, cache clock matters about <1/10th as much as core clock. It escaped me to test with those things - thought I had the synthetics covered in Haswell section and for Skylake I just did real world testing. So, what real world testing do you want to see done?

4.5/4.4 vs 4.5/4.3 would be a waste of time because of margin of error being larger than any legitimate performance loss. It took lowering by 1 ghz to see such small changes in what I tested.

My guide is not intended for benchers, and all my advice/safe voltage limits/stress testing sections, all sections do not apply. Such an overclock would not be allowed onto the chart either. If you asked me whether to increase cache for trying to break records, of course I'd say set it to max, every little bit counts. Not so much when you're encoding, archiving like crazy, gaming, etc. Does it "matter" in the latter case? Well yeah, if it makes you feel better in your heart of hearts if it's as high as it can go.

The guide also advises pushing cache to 1:1 for Skylake (and as you know, hard to do on Haswell) in the instructions as well, as an extra. Many people don't follow that step, it's up to them.

None of this matters. What matters is what you brought up at the very start: What benchmarks show a difference? What application would a reasonable person do that would see an impact with cache overclocking, and more importantly, aggressive cache overclocking? I'm so burnt out from testing, but I'm seeing now that I may be forced to go back and revisit some things.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Looks dirty lol. Eyeballing the lacklustre DC thread, and I notice only the most rubbish of chips being clocked to 4700mhz are pushing up into the 1.30 to 1.35Vcore range.
> 
> SL overclocking looks like a dog (especially given the same old TIM situation), at least from the outside


Are you kidding man?

SL clocks more consistently and notably higher than vanilla haswell, just probably not more than DC. Both are a substantial improvement over vanilla Haswell where people would kill for these OC's.

My 6700k is OVER 20 CELCIUS cooler than my 4700k with the same cooling and vcore - and my 4770k wasn't bad, it was normal. The load that would put my 4770k at 93-95c will not even break 70 on this 6700k.


----------



## BoredErica

Pandemonium in the streets! Dogs living with cats!

In other news, I will be charted everybody every Monday from the looks of it. Thanks to everybody who have submitted thus far!


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think he meant... stable overclocks lol.


I admit, I did forget that, but still interesting and on air










And my question still -

Are you guys resetting back to 'AUTO ' on all Cores after OC ? Reason being, is that you will use less voltage with less demanding usage


----------



## Cyro999

Username: Cyro999
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.0mhz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600mhz
Cache Frequency: 4600mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.375v
Vcore: 1.376v
FCLK: 1000mhz
Cooling Solution: Silver arrow
Stability Test: 20+ loops x264, gaming+encoding. Little bit of safety margin on the voltage.
Batch Number:
Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35 RAM, 1.13 SA/IO
Motherboard: VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Used as my 24/7 for about a month. Still got a lot of tweaking to do!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you kidding man?
> 
> SL clocks more consistently and notably higher than vanilla haswell, *just probably not more than DC.* Both are a substantial improvement over vanilla Haswell where people would kill for these OC's.
> 
> *My 6700k is OVER 20 CELCIUS cooler than my 4700k with the same cooling and vcore* - and my 4770k wasn't bad, it was normal. The load that would put my 4770k at 93-95c will not even break 70 on this 6700k.


Well yeah, I'm coming from that DC perspective haha...

I was going to ask Darkwizzie how the temperatures worked out between HW/DC and SL if the same Vcore is applied, but it looks like you've already answered that. I honestly expected slim-to-no changes in voltage-temperature curves, but it looks like I'm well off the mark haha









I'm keen to see how all these 1.3X Vcore's play out in the long term. Obviously power saving features are still a thing, so it'll take an understandably long time to see how the chips fair after long periods at that voltage.

Lowered manufacturing process (HW/DC vs SL) + similar voltage (~1.35V) = no fallout?


----------



## ladcrooks

One reason I am trying to keep my voltages down, Skylake is still new, and so are the m/boards and I personally do not want the chip dying scenario that was going about with the i7-5960X and ......


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Lowered manufacturing process (HW/DC vs SL) + similar voltage (~1.35V) = no fallout? tongue.gif


Well, Intel has them all running 1.3v at stock and 1.4v at stock+turbo. They obviously either think the chips can take those voltages + more or will be replacing chips from all over the world in short order!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Another "Cache Frequency Doesn't Matter" opinion with benchmarks;
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/450468-in-depth-skylake-overclocking-guide-from-overclocknet/


linus.. please.









Cahe clock does affect performance (period).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hmm...5% is fairly big...what the seen real world difference is I'm not sure. I guess I'd rather be on the cautious side since I don't know how long I may or may not have the CPU. Certainly would want to to last longer than 3 years.
> Bit off topic but I guess my MSI M7 motherboard doesn't have LLC! Suprising...


how much droop do you see when loading the cpu? Droop is on this voltage rail for a reason (load-change induced transient voltage spikes - happens at a clamped voltage). The V_overshoot at stock voltage has a design limit of 70mV for 10usec... best to run 24/7 with some droop on vcore (table 7-2 in Datasheet Vol1.).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> *I've done fairly extensive RAM and cache benchmarks* as well as talked about cache speeds, amounts and such. I know the numbers. The question isn't what the numbers are - it's if improving the numbers helps. If it does help, where does it help? How much does it help?
> 
> The data in the OP isn't opinion, it's testing results. You're free to post your own test results. If it contradicts with OP in any way, i'm sure it will be looked over.


yeah, I have too. And posted a test result that measures ram/cache performance at the same core clock. The data in the OP is fine, but really does not directly compare apples with apples (







). Comparing performance numbers at different core frequencies skews the results.
Frankly, fast ram and fast cache - the whole show is just more... "snappy".







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> -> Referencing real world tests


But this is the thing? For 95% of real world uses a core OC of 4.8 is no different from 4.4, unless you are holding a stopwatch while opening your browser or whatever. If you want to get the max performance from any core OC, run the highest (stable) cache along with it. This is OCN right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That guy copied my guide.


typical for linus.


----------



## ladcrooks

*But this is the thing? For 95% of real world uses a core OC of 4.8 is no different from 4.4, unless you are holding a stopwatch while opening your browser or whatever.*

I agree - if and when i go back to gaming and i do see substantial difference in fps then it will be worth it


----------



## Praz

Hello

Because of voltage rails cache speed is basically free with Skylake. I'm not sure why one would leave the speed at stock levels regardless of the amount of performance increase seen.


----------



## Daytraders

Going to just 4.5 from stock 4.2 made a massive difference for me in my physics games, and added 1000 points even to my firestrike physics score


----------



## ladcrooks

There also comes a point where the returns do not warrant the OC - unless your crazy, no care in the world, mmm! Does sound like me sometimes


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cahe clock does affect performance (period).


Nobody actually means to say cache clock literally does not impact performance in any way, shape, or form.



> yeah, I have too. And posted a test result that measures ram/cache performance at the same core clock. The data in the OP is fine, but really does not directly compare apples with apples (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Comparing performance numbers at different core frequencies skews the results.


I had to lower the cache by an entire ghz to hold down the margin of error. I don't understand how that skews results. How much performance would I lose in something if I lost 100mhz core vs if I lost 1000mhz cache?



> For 95% of real world uses a core OC of 4.8 is no different from 4.4, unless you are holding a stopwatch while opening your browser or whatever.


For you, 95% of uses are probably not CPU bound. If I'm dying for more GPU performance instead of CPU performance, I'd be making a graphics card overclocking thread.



> If you want to get the max performance from any core OC, run the highest (stable) cache along with it. This is OCN right?


There's the 'could conceivably make a difference' and the 'not-even-close' category. That's why very few people tweak their tertiary timings. If I do a cache benchmark, sure it will make a difference, just like how if I did a ram benchmark, all a sudden ram speed is super important.

The guide clearly states that cache overclocking is in the cards and is generally not a problem to overclock.

Do you have some test that is more representative of what a person might actually run on their CPU day to day which scales quite a bit better than the tests I've had to go through? I'm hoping for a straight answer to that question this time. If the answer is no, then you're left with arguing about the ramifications of the dogma instead of the validity of the dogma itself.


----------



## ladcrooks

True - and no else is barking about cache on other sites









from a good OC guide source -

Skylake Overclocking - Voltage Scaling

Both, 6600K and 6700K have a very high overclocking potential. Even though the die size is smaller than Haswell, the CPUs don't have temperature issues on high load. While temperature is something you can compensate with a good cooling solution or delidding, you have no influence on the individual chip quality.

I tested my 6700K in 100 MHz steps from 4100 MHz to 4700 MHz to see how much additional voltage you need from step to step. Each step was tested by 1h of Prime95 with 1344K FFT. I tested in 5 mV steps to be sure this is the lowest voltage I could reach with my chip. *The cache frequency was always at 4100 MHz.*

Not here to say right and wrong , but other reviews, they do not even mention it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> True - and no else is barking about cache on other sites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a good OC guide source -
> 
> Skylake Overclocking - Voltage Scaling
> 
> Both, 6600K and 6700K have a very high overclocking potential. Even though the die size is smaller than Haswell, the CPUs don't have temperature issues on high load. While temperature is something you can compensate with a good cooling solution or delidding, you have no influence on the individual chip quality.
> 
> I tested my 6700K in 100 MHz steps from 4100 MHz to 4700 MHz to see how much additional voltage you need from step to step. Each step was tested by 1h of Prime95 with 1344K FFT. I tested in 5 mV steps to be sure this is the lowest voltage I could reach with my chip. *The cache frequency was always at 4100 MHz.*
> 
> Not here to say right and wrong , but other reviews, they do not even mention it


Yup - der8auer's stuff is always worth reading... and that power scaling by core clock is very good as usual (that's why the cache is only OC'd to 4100, so that core frequency power scaling can be examined directly). You can see his results (with cache OC







) on HWBOT.









Guys - I'm not here to convince anyone of anything or just "believe".

@Darkwizzie - the point I was making is not the performance gain/loss with core clock, it's the performance gain/loss with cache frequency. The AID64 memory/cache benchmark looks at the cache/ram interface. As you vary cache frequency, ram throughput varies... eg, reveals the relationship between ram and cache. The data in the benchmark is self explanatory once you understand that.

"_I had to lower the cache by an entire ghz to hold down the margin of error. I don't understand how that skews results. How much performance would I lose in something if I lost 100mhz core vs if I lost 1000mhz cache?_" Well, it would skew the conclusion regarding cache. Not sure what you mean by "hold down the margin of error". However, if you intend to draw a conclusion regarding cache frequency, hold core constant and vary cache. Observe the effect one variable at a time. Again, I'm not comparing the impact of core vs cache frequency which is, well obvious from the nice data you posted in the OP.


----------



## shredzy

Had 2 lock ups/freezes in the past 3 weeks, both while playing csgo. First time it happened I bumped the vcore by 0.05V, happened again tonight so I'll guess ill bump it again. No bluescreen though....pc just freezes







if it happens again I guess ill have to work on the memory even though its running at its rated xmp settings...


----------



## ladcrooks

both while playing csgo ? - dont play it









in other words, is it that prog? - I certainly wouldn't turn everything upside down over one prog


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - I'm not here to convince anyone of anything or just "believe".


I actually don't understand what you're saying here by "just believe".

Quote:


> ... if you intend to draw a conclusion regarding cache frequency, hold core constant and vary cache. Observe the effect one variable at a time.


But that's what I did in the second part of that picture?



We have 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8, here the core did not change.

By holding down the margin of error, I mean to say that, if I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/4.7, the results would be somewhat dubious because the margin of error could very well overshadow genuine decreases in performance. That's the main reason why I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8. If it had occurred to me to test that benchmark that is very sensitive to cache frequency, I would have entertained the idea of testing 4.8 vs 4.7 cache for just that test, however academic I feel the test is.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But this is the thing? For 95% of real world uses a core OC of 4.8 is no different from 4.4, unless you are holding a stopwatch while opening your browser or whatever. *If you want to get the max performance from any core OC, run the highest (stable) cache along with it*. This is OCN right?


Regarding the bold-ed [text], what is your opinion on the following, please? Which one would you choose?

*i7 4790K*

A. Core and Cache Ratio = 46
VCore = 1.250V
Cache = 1.260V

OR

B. Core = 47, Cache = 44
Vcore = 1.250V
Cache = 1.250V

All values set in the BIOS.

And pardon me if I'm "hijacking".......

?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Regarding the bold-ed [text], what is your opinion on the following, please:
> 
> *i7 4790K*
> 
> A. Core and Cache Ratio = 46
> VCore = 1.250V
> Cache = 1.260V
> 
> OR
> 
> B. Core = 47, Cache = 44
> Vcore = 1.250V
> Cache = 1.250V
> 
> All values set in the BIOS.
> 
> And pardon me if I'm "hijacking".......
> 
> ?


In the future please direct Haswell/Devil's Canyon-related questions to those threads or PM.

Based on what have been said by pretty much everybody (even the person you've asked), 47/44 is better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Had 2 lock ups/freezes in the past 3 weeks, both while playing csgo. First time it happened I bumped the vcore by 0.05V, happened again tonight so I'll guess ill bump it again. No bluescreen though....pc just freezes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it happens again I guess ill have to work on the memory even though its running at its rated xmp settings...


I got some 1d bsods due to ram... Well, to be fair, my ram failed memtest but I decided to run it at those settings anyways, lol. Backed it down and everything has stayed put since. Whew.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> both while playing csgo ? - dont play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, is it that prog? - I certainly wouldn't turn everything upside down over one prog


Every time I see you post, I can't stop looking at that pig in your picture.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Because of voltage rails cache speed is basically free with Skylake. I'm not sure why one would leave the speed at stock levels regardless of the amount of performance increase seen.


Frankly, I'm not entirely sure either.

Maybe it should be my duty to make sure the people that even underclocked their cache below stock settings understand what's going on.


----------



## CC268

Thanks for the help so far! I have confirmed good stability at 1.30V and 4.6GHz so I am going to try 1.295V now. I won't be home this weekend, but next week I will try 4.7GHz - if I can attain stability below 1.35V then I will keep it, if not I will just stay at the 4.6GHz. Just from some initial testing it looks like I won't be hitting 4.8GHz at or below the 1.4V mark.

As far as the FCLK goes - I see some people have boosted it to 1000MHz - is this something worth doing?

As far as cache clock (ring ratio in my BIOS), I have just left it on Auto.

Basically...so far I have changed the core clock and core voltage and the core voltage mode to "override" for stress testing and then to "adaptive" for normal use. I will enable my XMP profile after I figure out my OC settings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far! I have confirmed good stability at 1.30V and 4.6GHz so I am going to try 1.295V now. I won't be home this weekend, but next week I will try 4.7GHz - if I can attain stability below 1.35V then I will keep it, if not I will just stay at the 4.6GHz. Just from some initial testing it looks like I won't be hitting 4.8GHz at or below the 1.4V mark.
> 
> As far as the FCLK goes - I see some people have boosted it to 1000MHz - is this something worth doing?
> 
> As far as cache clock (ring ratio in my BIOS), I have just left it on Auto.
> 
> Basically...so far I have changed the core clock and core voltage and the core voltage mode to "override" for stress testing and then to "adaptive" for normal use. I will enable my XMP profile after I figure out my OC settings.


I couldn't detect a difference going from 800mhz to 1000mhz to like 1300mhz fclk. But Anandtech reports that it varies based on GPU (the chart's in the OP) and it is conceivable that my GPU just doesn't benefit from fclk. Which, I find counter-intuitive... to have 970 be affected by fclk more than 980 for example. Unfortunately I don't write guides for a living, neither do I have 970s and 980s lying around, so I cannot test this in the forseeable future. Anyways, I tested on Valley with 980ti and couldn't see any difference. Could've tested with something like Firestrike though.

The counter is that overclocking the fclk and cache is pretty dam hassle free. With Haswell the cache was a battle just like the core overclocking. With Skylake typically you just got straight up 1:1 with the core/cache and nothing ever crashes from that. Same with the fclk, you just put it at 1000mhz and all is well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Frankly, fast ram and fast cache - the whole show is just more... "snappy".


I've had arguments going dozens of posts with multiple AMD FX Piledriver uses who claimed their systems to be "just more snappy" than recent Intel CPU's were capable of. No evidence, no data. You don't provide any either.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> put since. Whew.
> 
> *Every time I see you post, I can't stop looking at that pig in your picture
> *


A trait left over from swine flu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've had arguments going dozens of posts with multiple AMD FX Piledriver uses who claimed their systems to be "just more snappy" than recent Intel CPU's were capable of. No evidence, no data. You don't provide any either.


what do you consider to be valid evidence?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But that's what I did in the second part of that picture?
> 
> 
> We have 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8, here the core did not change.
> 
> *By holding down the margin of error, I mean to say that, if I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/4.7, the results would be somewhat dubious because the margin of error could very well overshadow genuine decreases in performance*. That's the main reason why I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8. If it had occurred to me to test that benchmark that is very sensitive to cache frequency, I would have entertained the idea of testing 4.8 vs 4.7 cache for just that test, however academic I feel the test is.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you consider to be valid evidence?


Anything recordable and reproducable


----------



## CC268

Darkwizzie - thanks again for the info I feel much more informed on all this now. I suppose I could simply OC my cache and FCLK like you said (since it is simple), but I wasn't sure if it caused more heat, etc. If it did then I wouldn't see the point in doing anything with those unless they offered some significant performance gain. If they don't cause any decrease in CPU life (for the most part) then by all means I will go ahead and do it.


----------



## error-id10t

I posted this earlier for what it's worth. 48/41 vs 48/46, L3 cache improved between 5%-10%.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I posted this earlier for what it's worth. 48/41 vs 48/46, L3 cache improved between 5%-10%.


Yup, no surprise that L3 cache performance improves when overclocking L3 cache. It's just a matter of how much that matters and where it matters


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But that's what I did in the second part of that picture?
> 
> 
> We have 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8, here the core did not change.
> 
> By holding down the margin of error, I mean to say that, if I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/4.7, the results would be somewhat dubious because the margin of error could very well overshadow genuine decreases in performance. That's the main reason why I tested 4.8/4.8 vs 4.8/3.8. If it had occurred to me to test that benchmark that is very sensitive to cache frequency, I would have entertained the idea of testing 4.8 vs 4.7 cache for just that test, however academic I feel the test is.


Did a little quick testing while watching KC / Toronto.








Impact of cache is where you would expect... image editing, game physics etc.


Book1-Copy.xls 14k .xls file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I posted this earlier for what it's worth. 48/41 vs 48/46, L3 cache improved between 5%-10%.


Nice and the effect on ram amplifies the more/bigger blocks of data moved around... but I fear you waste your time bud.


----------



## oparr

6700K delid before and after results;

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1878870


----------



## llantant

I notice no real differnce in anything with a cache overclock.

I will not sacrifice voltage for extra cache.

What I do is as said in OP. Find my stable CPU voltage say 4.7 [email protected], then set my memory OC (I found that running 1T needed a voltage bump of approx 0.1v) so 1.36v, then I bring cache up until its unstable, so say 4.6 will bsod then I just step back to 4.5. I could increase voltage of course to raise cache higher but its just not worth it. To be honest its not even worth it for me to run 1t over 2t but i like running at 1 command !









I find intel XTU memory test very good at finding unstable cache quickly. I would pass hours in AIDA but fail within the first hour at intel XTU.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> 6700K delid before and after results;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1878870


that is some drop ' 21C '


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ the XTU test is real good!
Did you run only the AID64 cache test, or have more than that module's box checked?


----------



## dansi

Hi Skylake overclockers,

What is your CPU Power Package reading using HWInfo?

I got 65W on max load using the x264 loop test posted in 1st page.

I thought 6600K max tdp is 95W? Did i got a golden sample?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> that is some drop ' 21C '


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Skylake overclockers,
> 
> What is your CPU Power Package reading using HWInfo?
> 
> I got 65W on max load using the x264 loop test posted in 1st page.
> 
> I thought 6600K max tdp is 95W? Did i got a golden sample?


at 4.6/4.6 I get ~ 90W. Same with x265 4K x8.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GroupB

Yesterday I tried to change my manual voltage to adaptive and it went OK when I test prime and x264 but crash in game all the time... Anyone know the reason for that ?

Gigabyte UD5

in manual I set my bios to 1.395 with LLC high( 1.410 on idle with multimeter, and 1.423 on load prime 1344k) its great no crash nothing

in adaptive without LLC ( it hit 1.55V with LLC on with adaptive to NORMALI cannot set the base voltage the motherboard it give me a randon one ( random cause sometime its 1.280 other time its 1.3)
so I add the adaptive to +.015 to pass the prime test , giving me 1.423V on the multimeter, and x264 giving me a lower vcore of 1.39 something. Both pass for a while but game ( arma 3) crash all the time after 10 min

I dont really want to raise the vcore again because of the number I got while prime but look like different load require different voltage, is there a way to make the cpu ask more vcore for "game load" it piss me off that prime is ok and x264 too but not game

Im back to manual voltage waiting to find a solution for that


----------



## MitsosTheGreat

What are the maximum temperatures (safe) and safe vcore for 6700k?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at 4.6/4.6 I get ~ 90W. Same with x265 4K x8.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yours seem 'normal' at 90w but you are at extreme clocks and volts!

Of course I am only at 4.3/4.0 at 1.175v, a conservative but nonetheless overclock speed. I get only 65w max.

One thinks 95w stock TDP is way over estimated by Intel?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Yours seem 'normal' at 90w but you are at extreme clocks and volts!
> 
> Of course I am only at 4.3/4.0 at 1.175v, a conservative but nonetheless overclock speed. I get only 65w max.
> 
> One thinks 95w stock TDP is way over estimated by Intel?


The stock "TDP" is basically just the long duration package power limit - the value that, if hit for a long period of time, will throttle down the iGPU and CPU from turbo clocks to base clocks.

It includes the iGPU and often has a ton of headroom for desktop sku's (but not laptop).

Also stock vcore is usually ~1.3v so you're undervolting a lot to get 1.175v


----------



## dragoncore

Ok, i already follow all the guide steps i still dont overclock de RAM and Cache i dont needed, i Have MSI z170a gaming m3 and 6600k using liquid cooling seidon 120v, i already are stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.350v...i am traying to go at least i will be happy in 4.5Ghz if is 4.6 with be amazing, is my first time overcloking, my last computer was ROG asusg74sx laptop, I decided to move to desktop soo, if anyone can help i will be great.


C States =Disable
EIST=Disable
Enhaced Turbo = Auto
Multiplier =45
Ring Ratio = Auto
BCLK= 100Mhz
DRAM Frecuency = 2133Mhz
Voltage mode =Override (SHOULD I GO TO ADAPTIVE??, SOME ONES SAY IS INESTABLE FOR STRESS TEST, IS TRUE OR JUST LIVE IT OVERRIDE?)
CoreV=1.360v
my temps while i doo stress tess with X264 normal x16 was between 68°C and 71°C but i can be stable, after 3 minutes at LOOP 1 pc crash and send me blue screen. please some help thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Ok, i already follow all the guide steps i still dont overclock de RAM and Cache i dont needed, i Have MSI z170a gaming m3 and 6600k using liquid cooling seidon 120v, i already are stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.350v...i am traying to go at least i will be happy in 4.5Ghz if is 4.6 with be amazing, is my first time overcloking, my last computer was ROG asusg74sx laptop, I decided to move to desktop soo, if anyone can help i will be great.
> 
> 
> C States =Disable
> EIST=Disable
> Enhaced Turbo = Auto
> Multiplier =45
> Ring Ratio = Auto
> BCLK= 100Mhz
> DRAM Frecuency = 2133Mhz
> Voltage mode =Override (SHOULD I GO TO ADAPTIVE??, SOME ONES SAY IS INESTABLE FOR STRESS TEST, IS TRUE OR JUST LIVE IT OVERRIDE?)
> CoreV=1.360v
> my temps while i doo stress tess with X264 normal x16 was between 68°C and 71°C but i can be stable, after 3 minutes at LOOP 1 pc crash and send me blue screen. please some help thanks!


Manually set the ring ratio to 40.

If that doesn't solve your problem, try setting 1.39 vcore and see if that does.

Do not use adaptive, at least not yet. I don't use it at all.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manually set the ring ratio to 40.
> 
> If that doesn't solve your problem, try setting 1.39 vcore and see if that does.
> 
> Do not use adaptive, at least not yet. I don't use it at all.


Ok, let me try







lets see whats happens!!!


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Manually set the ring ratio to 40.
> 
> If that doesn't solve your problem, try setting 1.39 vcore and see if that does.
> 
> Do not use adaptive, at least not yet. I don't use it at all.


Others settings are ok? should i impreve or disable something else?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Others settings are ok? should i impreve or disable something else?


Do you have LLC on? What's your load voltage displayed at vs bios voltage?


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Do you have LLC on? What's your load voltage displayed at vs bios voltage?


mmm sorry if i ask but what is LLC ? like i said i am new on this mi load voltaje is 1.344 ( i update UEFI already, and i see i set manual vcore to 1.360v but up on bios info says 1.344 why?
Still crash using this

•C States =Disable
•EIST=Disable
•Enhaced Turbo = Auto
•Multiplier =45
•Ring Ratio = 40
•BCLK= 100Mhz
•DRAM Frecuency = 2133Mhz
•Voltage mode =Override
•CoreV=1.390


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Still crash using this


Has your time to crash changed at all?
Quote:


> mmm sorry if i ask but what is LLC ?


Load line calibration to lessen Vdroop. MSI might call it vdroop control


----------



## dragoncore

I have error with x264 stress test H.264 (mpedg-4 avc) encoder stop working whats is that, after i click close just crash my pc
4.5Ghz and 1.4v testing


----------



## Cyro999

It's encoder crashing due to unstable overclock


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's encoder crashing due to unstable overclock


mmmm i see, well about my LLC my board doesn´t have it that option, i am confuse because i am running aida64 fpu stress test and is about 45 minutes and is stable( i am still running test) ,but with x264 about 5 minutes send that error message, and then just crash. i am at 4.5Ghz and 1.39v override mode.


----------



## CC268

What is the point in disabling your EIST and C States? MSI doesn't have LLC...there is a Vdroop setting where you can set it on Auto or Enhanced 100%...but I haven't bothered to mess with that.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> What is the point in disabling your EIST and C States? MSI doesn't have LLC...there is a Vdroop setting where you can set it on Auto or Enhanced 100%...but I haven't bothered to mess with that.


for what i know EIST and C States can affect the stability of your voltajes when you are OC, and yes i see is not LLC option on MSI, Well i dont really know too where i am amateur on this.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The stock "TDP" is basically just the long duration package power limit - the value that, if hit for a long period of time, will throttle down the iGPU and CPU from turbo clocks to base clocks.
> 
> It includes the iGPU and often has a ton of headroom for desktop sku's (but not laptop).
> 
> Also stock vcore is usually ~1.3v so you're undervolting a lot to get 1.175v


Here is mine with 1.18v VID (set adaptive 1.175v), not reach 65W tdp.

LLC auto with vdroop is around 1.1v and max 1.15v.

It is only 22 degrees C above room temps.

Skylake is a cool beast compared to my other X99 that has 38 degree C above room temp at the same test.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> mmmm i see, well about my LLC my board doesn´t have it that option, i am confuse because i am running aida64 fpu stress test and is about 45 minutes and is stable( i am still running test) ,but with x264 about 5 minutes send that error message, and then just crash. i am at 4.5Ghz and 1.39v override mode.


Quote:


> MSI doesn't have LLC...there is a Vdroop setting where you can set it on Auto or Enhanced 100%


All decent boards should have LLC. ^This guy says it's called Vdroop something which i have heard from a bunch of people in this thread
Quote:


> i am confuse because i am running aida64 fpu stress test and is about 45 minutes and is stable( i am still running test) ,but with x264 about 5 minutes send that error message, and then just crash


Some tests are harder to pass than others, x264 is on the harder side


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *MitsosTheGreat*
> 
> What are the maximum temperatures (safe) and safe vcore for 6700k?


Safe voltage parameters are on the first page at the end of the overclocking instructions spoiler.

Temps I would say <80C for normal use. It's kind of weird to be above 80C for normal use anyways. That has to be some 6700k using HT at 100% usage with 212 evo and 1.4v or higher or some kindda voodoo. Not too often to have temps be the main obstacle. If it ends up being the case, it's probably a good idea to invest in some better cooler for this and the future CPUs to come.


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> All decent boards should have LLC. ^This guy says it's called Vdroop something which i have heard from a bunch of people in this thread
> Some tests are harder to pass than others, x264 is on the harder side


The msi boards have literally no LLC controls.

They have the one "Vdroop" setting, But from testing with it on/off (No voltmeter though) It does absolutely NOTHING.

I ended up swapping out my msi m7 board because of multiple issues, Vdroop included.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> All decent boards should have LLC. ^This guy says it's called Vdroop something which i have heard from a bunch of people in this thread
> Some tests are harder to pass than others, x264 is on the harder side


ohh ok let me search it on my BIOS, i mean my is one of the lastest is MSI GAMING M3 soo (if i finde it must be disable or enable?) , let me search for it







 thanks!!....i see that is real hard too pass i mean if i pass realbench and AIDA64 FPU tests, but dont pass x264, what posibility to be stable does i have?? is recomended be stable on x264, does it really matter be stable on aida64 or realbench??


----------



## bazookatooths

I noticed huge droop and drop, but turning LLC on High on the gaming 7 board solved issue completely. TBH I really don't think the C- power saving settings effect stability I have left all on with no stability issues, and its awesome knowing your volts are around .800v-1.13v when just browsing the web.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> The msi boards have literally no LLC controls.
> 
> They have the one "Vdroop" setting, But from testing with it on/off (No voltmeter though) It does absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> I ended up swapping out my msi m7 board because of multiple issues, Vdroop included.


It seem MSI still have not progress from their poor voltage setup. Their 'military class' drmos still have remnants of analog pwm.









The reason why i skipped MSI boards and another reason is i got 2 MSI failed on me due to dead chipset. MSI dont seem to properly secure their chipset heatsink and cause degradation over time.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> The msi boards have literally no LLC controls.
> 
> They have the one "Vdroop" setting, But from testing with it on/off (No voltmeter though) It does absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> I ended up swapping out my msi m7 board because of multiple issues, Vdroop included.


ok i see, soo is almosta like have nothing, thats bad because for what i hear is a good option for OC :/


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> It seem MSI still have not progress from their poor voltage setup. Their 'military class' drmos still have remnants of analog pwm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why i skipped MSI boards and another reason is i got 2 MSI failed on me due to dead chipset. MSI dont seem to properly secure their chipset heatsink and cause degradation over time.


MSI's Z170 is actually quite fine.

MSI Z170 Gaming M9 ACK LLC (MSI's Hybrid (intersil) PWM implementation):


MSI Z170 XPower LLC (MSI's Digital PWM (IR=international rectifier) implementation):

Sorry for the different tests and inconsistency, I decided to add LLC down the line and I haven't settled on a permanent testing method other than running stresses that I was using at the time of measuring. Either way they are still very useful. Both of these are at 4.5GHz and measured with a DMM at the output of the VRM. I have also started to provide voltage read points for boards that don't have them.

These are my results from using both boards. The XPower has what it needs for extreme LLC. LLC implementations are variable, they are affected by current draw and so they get weaker or stronger as the voltage changes. For Extreme OCing you want LLC that increases VCore on air as that increase will decrease as you increase in frequency and voltage. For air you want a small drop or no drop, and the M9 does just that, M7 and M5 should be identical.

They are well in line with what other motherboards offer. I have only seen perfect LLC on one or two motherboards. However, what MSI has implimented is totally acceptable and it does work.

A few notes on LLC on Z170:
Intel has confused a lot of manufacturers by providing Internal VR Settings with AC/DC LLC and made it available to users. Out of all brands I tested, 2 did not have LLC at all past those internal LLC options, 1 removed those extra options and didn't add LLC and the other added LLC.
You really need to use a DMM.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> ok i see, soo is almosta like have nothing, thats bad because for what i hear is a good option for OC :/


Get a DMM (they are like $10), software is crap/false. Look at my results on the M9 should should be similar to the M7 and M5


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Get a DMM (they are like $10), software is crap/false. Look at my results on the M9 should should be similar to the M7 and M5


Fu$#"$" i dotn now why i buy this board, i mean how the can just forget that part is important and they just take it out!! that´s is why i am braking my head finding the correct core and vcore to 4.5 dammm


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> I noticed huge droop and drop, but turning LLC on High on the gaming 7 board solved issue completely. TBH I really don't think the C- power saving settings effect stability I have left all on with no stability issues, and its awesome knowing your volts are around .800v-1.13v when just browsing the web.


Im sure you dont crash anymore... you probably pushing way pass 1.5V right now

Careful if you read my prev post Under LLC high and adaptive to +.000 my cpu vcore hit 1.55V + on the multimeter but like 1.4 and less on software, even if you use manual your software will report a small vroop on HIGH but the reality is other way around, with manual vcore bios on 1.395 , on load the real vcore is like 1.425V, there no dropp on HIGH with gigabyte it way pass the real voltage you put in.

LLC is way worst with adaptive than manual but I wont use it at all in adaptive without a multimeter with a decent accuracy on manual I wont go past 1.4v in bios that should give you near 1.44-1.45 for real.

Read my previous posts on vcore and multimeter , I did a bunch with software reading and real reading


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Fu$#"$" i dotn now why i buy this board, i mean how the can just forget that part is important and they just take it out!! that´s is why i am braking my head finding the correct core and vcore to 4.5 dammm


Yea I know its tough without read points, but they aren't hard to find and access if your case has access to the back of the VRM area (most do for heatsink hold-down clearnace).

On average I would say stay under 80C, but hitting 80C with a solid AIO liek the H110i GT requires around 1.4v on a 6700K. I know many focus on voltages, but I would focus on temperatures just like on previous platforms. If you can keep the CPU under 80C that is what matters, and that takes 1.4v on most high-end AIO cooling solutions.

Buy a DMM, almost any digital multi meter will have decent enough accuracy for 10-100mv which is what you need, higher cost DMMs measure other things better and are more precise and accurate, but cheap DMMs work fine for this type of voltage measurement, I don't see a difference between a $10 DMM and a $150 DMM for this type of work.


----------



## Sin0822

What board do you have?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Yea I know its tough without read points, but they aren't hard to find and access if your case has access to the back of the VRM area (most do for heatsink hold-down clearnace).
> 
> On average I would say stay under 80C, but hitting 80C with a solid AIO liek the H110i GT requires around 1.4v on a 6700K. I know many focus on voltages, but I would focus on temperatures just like on previous platforms. If you can keep the CPU under 80C that is what matters, and that takes 1.4v on most high-end AIO cooling solutions.
> 
> Buy a DMM, almost any digital multi meter will have decent enough accuracy for 10-100mv which is what you need, higher cost DMMs measure other things better and are more precise and accurate, but cheap DMMs work fine for this type of voltage measurement, I don't see a difference between a $10 DMM and a $150 DMM for this type of work.


I'm only at ~70 on 1.375v on air with 6700k under x264 load so that's np

Have you tested a VIII Hero? I'd like to know what LLC is doing and if i should lower it some


----------



## mechwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> I noticed huge droop and drop, but turning LLC on High on the gaming 7 board solved issue completely. TBH I really don't think the C- power saving settings effect stability I have left all on with no stability issues, and its awesome knowing your volts are around .800v-1.13v when just browsing the web.


HI
i have the same cpu and motherboard. i have tried over clocking my board and if i enter the voltage manually (1.4) it doesn't drop down when web surfing (1.38).
if you dont mind sharing what setting you used for your overclocking?

thanks for the help Bazookatooths


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> What board do you have?


b well yes trats is what i saw, now i am at 1.41v vcore and i am bellow 80°C actually it was 73°C and 78°C with aida64 FPU test for about 2 hours and 15 minutes. can i trust in AIDA64 results or should i goo with other program?? ..... i Have MSI Z170a gaming m3 motherboard.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> MSI's Z170 is actually quite fine.
> 
> MSI Z170 Gaming M9 ACK LLC (MSI's Hybrid (intersil) PWM implementation):
> 
> 
> MSI Z170 XPower LLC (MSI's Digital PWM (IR=international rectifier) implementation):
> 
> Sorry for the different tests and inconsistency, I decided to add LLC down the line and I haven't settled on a permanent testing method other than running stresses that I was using at the time of measuring. Either way they are still very useful. Both of these are at 4.5GHz and measured with a DMM at the output of the VRM. I have also started to provide voltage read points for boards that don't have them.
> 
> These are my results from using both boards. The XPower has what it needs for extreme LLC. LLC implementations are variable, they are affected by current draw and so they get weaker or stronger as the voltage changes. For Extreme OCing you want LLC that increases VCore on air as that increase will decrease as you increase in frequency and voltage. For air you want a small drop or no drop, and the M9 does just that, M7 and M5 should be identical.
> 
> They are well in line with what other motherboards offer. I have only seen perfect LLC on one or two motherboards. However, what MSI has implimented is totally acceptable and it does work.
> 
> A few notes on LLC on Z170:
> Intel has confused a lot of manufacturers by providing Internal VR Settings with AC/DC LLC and made it available to users. Out of all brands I tested, 2 did not have LLC at all past those internal LLC options, 1 removed those extra options and didn't add LLC and the other added LLC.
> You really need to use a DMM.


how about at high vcore? more delta on stress vdrop....?

this is my result using crap software....













i m using m7 also with 100%

do you think if i using mobo with more vrm n llc option, can my 6700k on the same speed will have less vcore (at max load)...?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> The msi boards have literally no LLC controls.
> 
> They have the one "Vdroop" setting, But from testing with it on/off (No voltmeter though) It does absolutely NOTHING.
> 
> I ended up swapping out my msi m7 board because of multiple issues, Vdroop included.


new bios on forum beta version 1.82. my my xmp 3200 now working on m7, and booting time seem more quickly than before


----------



## rogergamer

thanks for the guide! I just took my 6600k to [email protected] and [email protected]

it passed 15 minutes of realbench and 1 loop of x264 with max temps at 80 (low profile cooler)

running realbench over night now! cheers!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I have also started to provide voltage read points for boards that don't have them.


Where can I find this information for the Hero if you've done this board?


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Im sure you dont crash anymore... you probably pushing way pass 1.5V right now
> 
> Careful if you read my prev post Under LLC high and adaptive to +.000 my cpu vcore hit 1.55V + on the multimeter but like 1.4 and less on software, even if you use manual your software will report a small vroop on HIGH but the reality is other way around, with manual vcore bios on 1.395 , on load the real vcore is like 1.425V, there no dropp on HIGH with gigabyte it way pass the real voltage you put in.
> 
> LLC is way worst with adaptive than manual but I wont use it at all in adaptive without a multimeter with a decent accuracy on manual I wont go past 1.4v in bios that should give you near 1.44-1.45 for real.
> 
> Read my previous posts on vcore and multimeter , I did a bunch with software reading and real reading


Interesting ill have to check the voltage manually with the points on the board this may explain why i can get 4.6ghz at a 1.275 volts


----------



## rogergamer

In adaptive mode, voltage seems to be more erratic then in manual mode, though I got adaptive mode to run at the same voltage as manual when under load (with the right LLC) it seems to fluctuate more and cause more instability compared to manual. I wanna run this setup 24/7 so I would very much rather do adaptive instead of always pumping 1.45V, anyone have any insights about this?

runing a 6600k with an asus Z170-A btw

Edit:
@1.456v it's slightly unstable during long stress tests, testing now @1.472v as that is the smallest step higher it would go, if someone knows how to lower that voltage gap, let me know! I have been playing around with vcore and llc for hours now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> for what i know EIST and C States can affect the stability of your voltajes when you are OC, and yes i see is not LLC option on MSI, Well i dont really know too where i am amateur on this.


C-states really should not affect stability unless you go too deep in the idling of cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> I noticed huge droop and drop, but turning LLC on High on the gaming 7 board solved issue completely. TBH I really don't think the C- power saving settings effect stability I have left all on with no stability issues, and its awesome knowing your volts are around *.800v-1.13v* when just browsing the web.


That is what adaptive does, by lowering the volatge to all cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Get a DMM (they are like $10), *software is crap/false*. Look at my results on the M9 should should be similar to the M7 and M5


^^ This!

lol - Every "enthusiast" MB should come with voltage read points!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> In adaptive mode, vo*ltage seems to be more erratic* then in manual mode, though I got adaptive mode to run at the same voltage as manual when under load (with the right LLC) it seems to fluctuate more and cause more instability compared to manual. I wanna run this setup 24/7 so I would very much rather do adaptive instead of always pumping 1.45V, anyone have any insights about this?
> 
> runing a 6600k with an asus Z170-A btw
> 
> Edit:
> @1.456v it's slightly unstable during long stress tests, testing now @1.472v as that is the smallest step higher it would go, if someone knows how to lower that voltage gap, let me know! I have been playing around with vcore and llc for hours now


Please describe "erratic". You mean that vcore is floating under load? What is the idle voltage when you set windows power setting to high perf (min proc state to 100%) and what id the voltage under load?
Adaptive should idle at ~0.8V and load to the value set in bios (and NOT higher - if it does lower the LLC setting to 5). Enable CPU SVID, Set LLC to 5 or 6 on the Z170-A. On this VIII Extreme (bios 0007 - prerelease) LLC=5 gives ~ 30mV vdroop under p95 load at 1.46V
If you are OCing your ram, VCCIO and SA voltage really helped with 3466 from a cheapo 3200 kit (1.212V each) and PCH Core to 1.075V.
6600K, 4.6/4.6/3466c16 With adaptive:
0.005/1.415V (offset/turbo)
VCCio: 1.212V
SA: 1.212V
PCH: 1.075V
LLC 5 (30 mV droop)
VDIMM 1.49V

Stable to p95v28.7, x264, x265, RealBench, IBT, ... etc. Max core temp hits 78C (custom water). While running p95, I scan the entire MB with a recording Fluke IR thermometer, hottest thing are the VRMs (40-45C) and ram sticks 39C.


----------



## deathroll

Guys I am little confusing about amount of power phases on Z170. While ASUS Z170 Deluxe has loads of 20 power phase design, Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. Does this mean Z170 Deluxe will provide more consistent OC?

Btw, anyone tried to measure Vcore with multimeter on Maximus VIII Hero? Is this can be done?


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> HI
> i have the same cpu and motherboard. i have tried over clocking my board and if i enter the voltage manually (1.4) it doesn't drop down when web surfing (1.38).
> if you dont mind sharing what setting you used for your overclocking?
> 
> thanks for the help Bazookatooths


Keep in mind every piece of silicon is different and about 4 of us on this board have really nice chips. I'm the only 6600k that I know of so far.

I just set to 4.6ghz
Vcore: 1.275v (you may need to go to 1.3v- 1.34v)
VCCIO: 1.05v
System Agent:1.045v
LLC: High

Some people say they have gained stability turning C-states off in bios. I have not noticed a difference with skylake, as the newer boards are made to OC with them left on. I guess no one checks voltage at stock settings, because if your run it stock, the volts go up and down with USAGE, THIS IS HOW IT IS DESIGNED TO RUN, or I am completely wrong and just have a super stable OC. Now I did on my AMD bulldozer CPU which was from 2011. But overclocking
intel after tweaking AMD for so long, is like so simple.

For stability most people recommend p95, I do not, many other programs out there that will give you results without trying to fry your CPU cough *blend mode* Best is always real world
playing yoru favorite video games. I have never hard a crash or BSOD due to my OC.

I would not go above 1.4v for daily usage, maybe for short periods but tops 1.45v.


----------



## CC268

I'm actually stable on 1.295V at 4.6GHz so far..not bad at all


----------



## CC268

So...is there a quicker way of testing stability? I have been running three tests for 14 hours each (AIDA64 FPU, AIDA64 Full, XTU). As you can see that is a VERY time consuming process and just fine tuning things alone could take days. I have found that I am stable at 1.295V and 4.6GHz, but there is still some fine tuning I could do. I would really like to try for 4.7 GHz, but it would probably take me another week or more just to fine tune everything again with the way I am testing.

Anyone have any suggestions on shortening test times?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So...is there a quicker way of testing stability? I have been running three tests for 14 hours each (AIDA64 FPU, AIDA64 Full, XTU). As you can see that is a VERY time consuming process and just fine tuning things alone could take days. I have found that I am stable at 1.295V and 4.6GHz, but there is still some fine tuning I could do. I would really like to try for 4.7 GHz, but it would probably take me another week or more just to fine tune everything again with the way I am testing.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on shortening test times?


I use P95 for an hour. All of my one-hour proven overclocks have been stable so far for the 2 months i've had my computer, so.


----------



## CC268

P95 - the older versions? I hear the new version is a big no no?


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> P95 - the older versions? I hear the new version is a big no no?


The last one, 28.7

It was a little bit too hot for Haswell because the voltage regulators were integrated in the CPU. That's no loger the case with skylake so its perfectly safe, just keep an eye on your temperatures as with every benchmark,


----------



## CC268

Alright - any specific settings for P95? If that is indeed a good test for one hour that will shorten my testing time a TON haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright - any specific settings for P95? If that is indeed a good test for one hour that will shorten my testing time a TON haha


"Custom", 3 min/FT or shorter and if you want to test the ram some set ram to 75% of available (or higher). So for 16GB, use 12288MB. But, p95 is not the best system-wide test. Once you have a high current stability done (p95, IBT, not x265 IMO) try ASUS realbench bench then stability for an hour.
Another is x265 (a bit tougher than x264 IMO, especially if you shoot for a correction factor >0.995) and can use lot's of ram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CC268

So Prime95 followed by Realbench...how long do those two take?


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So Prime95 followed by Realbench...how long do those two take?


Yes run some synthetics followed by real world test. I'm pretty sure you won't have any issues 1.3v seems to be the norm for 4.6ghz


----------



## CC268

Alright thanks guys...the 14 hour tests were getting to be a bit long...I would like to go up to 4.7GHz if I can keep it below 1.35V so this will help test that quicker.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright thanks guys...the 14 hour tests were getting to be a bit long...I would like to go up to 4.7GHz if I can keep it below 1.35V so this will help test that quicker.


Yes keep in mind Silicon Lottery test 1hour Realbench, and people buy those CPUs as stable at the clockspeed ± 100mhz

It looks like the only settings they tweak are Multiplier and CPU Vcore .


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Yes keep in mind Silicon Lottery test 1hour Realbench, and people buy those CPUs as stable at the clockspeed ± 100mhz


Ahh cool, I will definitely run RealBench and Prime then...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Yes keep in mind Silicon Lottery test 1hour Realbench, and people buy those CPUs as stable at the clockspeed ± 100mhz
> 
> It looks like the only settings they tweak are Multiplier and CPU Vcore .


I have the impression from everything I've seen here and all my research on OCing that multiplier and vcore are really the only thing you need to do anyways. Cache and FCLK and whatever else are just little side things.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I have the impression from everything I've seen here and all my research on OCing that multiplier and vcore are really the only thing you need to do anyways. Cache and FCLK and whatever else are just little side things.


I've done some testing with the chipset and cache nothing I couldn't get with multp and vcore.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm only at ~70 on 1.375v on air with 6700k under x264 load so that's np
> 
> Have you tested a VIII Hero? I'd like to know what LLC is doing and if i should lower it some


Hey. The Hero was the first Z170 motherboard I used. I would think that its LLC is close to that of other well implemented IR implementations, but in the first 5-10 motherboards reviews I did I did not write down LLC, I only ensured that load VCore was 1.3v when 1.3v was needed (to standardize power).

However, what i did find is that CPU-Z reads ASUS's VCore correctly, but reads everyone else incorrectly not sure if that is still the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> how about at high vcore? more delta on stress vdrop....?
> 
> this is my result using crap software....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i m using m7 also with 100%
> 
> do you think if i using mobo with more vrm n llc option, can my 6700k on the same speed will have less vcore (at max load)...?


lol I am not setting 1.6v VCore. How do you cool 1.6v? Do you have a phase change unit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Where can I find this information for the Hero if you've done this board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Guys I am little confusing about amount of power phases on Z170. While ASUS Z170 Deluxe has loads of 20 power phase design, Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. Does this mean Z170 Deluxe will provide more consistent OC?
> 
> Btw, anyone tried to measure Vcore with multimeter on Maximus VIII Hero? Is this can be done?




So you can try any of the four pairs of circled in red capacitor pins, these should provide the VCore. One pin is negative and the other is positive. Do it at your own risk, if you short out the leads you can cause damage. I have needlepoint extensions on my DMM or I solder some wires there and then tape off the leads so they don't move. Once in a while I will actually just use normal sized DMM probes, but they are much larger than needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So...is there a quicker way of testing stability? I have been running three tests for 14 hours each (AIDA64 FPU, AIDA64 Full, XTU). As you can see that is a VERY time consuming process and just fine tuning things alone could take days. I have found that I am stable at 1.295V and 4.6GHz, but there is still some fine tuning I could do. I would really like to try for 4.7 GHz, but it would probably take me another week or more just to fine tune everything again with the way I am testing.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on shortening test times?


Try running handbrake, if there is instability it wont finish the que and you wont get the average worker speed. It will just stop. Of course you should use a large video file.


----------



## dragoncore

6600k or 6700k??? mmmm what board you use?? i get stable just at 4.5Ghz at 1.41v


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright thanks guys...the 14 hour tests were getting to be a bit long...I would like to go up to 4.7GHz if I can keep it below 1.35V so this will help test that quicker.


6600k or 6700k? what board??....could you share yours settings please


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> lol I am not setting 1.6v VCore. How do you cool 1.6v? Do you have a phase change unit?


My temps at 1.4v undelidded on air with HT off are only like ~63 so i could prob use lethal voltages


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> C-states really should not affect stability unless you go too deep in the idling of cores.
> That is what adaptive does, by lowering the volatge to all cores.
> ^^ This!
> 
> lol - Every "enthusiast" MB should come with voltage read points!
> Please describe "erratic". You mean that vcore is floating under load? What is the idle voltage when you set windows power setting to high perf (min proc state to 100%) and what id the voltage under load?
> Adaptive should idle at ~0.8V and load to the value set in bios (and NOT higher - if it does lower the LLC setting to 5). Enable CPU SVID, Set LLC to 5 or 6 on the Z170-A. On this VIII Extreme (bios 0007 - prerelease) LLC=5 gives ~ 30mV vdroop under p95 load at 1.46V
> If you are OCing your ram, VCCIO and SA voltage really helped with 3466 from a cheapo 3200 kit (1.212V each) and PCH Core to 1.075V.
> 6600K, 4.6/4.6/3466c16 With adaptive:
> 0.005/1.415V (offset/turbo)
> VCCio: 1.212V
> SA: 1.212V
> PCH: 1.075V
> LLC 5 (30 mV droop)
> VDIMM 1.49V
> 
> Stable to p95v28.7, x264, x265, RealBench, IBT, ... etc. Max core temp hits 78C (custom water). While running p95, I scan the entire MB with a recording Fluke IR thermometer, hottest thing are the VRMs (40-45C) and ram sticks 39C.


Actually it might just be me being paranoid, and my 4.8 failed overnight so dialing it back down to 4.7

However adaptive mode does not provide the same voltage under load as manual with the same voltage and LLC settings, LLC seems to be very aggressive in adaptive.

I am trying to reach 1.36v but even with LLC1 it boosts to 1.44v, is this a bug of some sorts? Or is this intended...
Edit: I finally reached 1.36 with 1.24 and LLC1


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> 6600k or 6700k? what board??....could you share yours settings please


Sounds like you got a "bad" chip...my entire system is in my signature. 6600k and MSI M7. I haven't changed anything except the Core Multiplier (46) and the Core Voltage (1.295V). I also changed the Voltage mode to Override. I'm not done testing though...I'm gonna try for 4.7 and 4.8 GHz. I may or may not change the cache and Fclk after I'm done finding my final settings.


----------



## CC268

Is handbrake another separate stress test or is that part of prime or realbench?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> Actually it might just be me being paranoid, and my 4.8 failed overnight so dialing it back down to 4.7
> 
> However adaptive mode does not provide the same voltage under load as manual with the same voltage and LLC settings, LLC seems to be very aggressive in adaptive.
> 
> I am trying to reach 1.36v but even with LLC1 it boosts to 1.44v, is this a bug of some sorts? Or is this intended...
> Edit: I finally reached 1.36 with 1.24 and LLC1


LLC 1... really? I'm trying to understand what you have going on there. What's the vcore (HWI or AID64) at idle and at load with LLC 1? And with LLC5 - or the middle value? On (most) ASUS MBs LLC 1 is huge droop (no compensation). LLC9 (or 5 if that;s the highest) Will raise the load voltage over the value set in bios (and the idle voltage - IMO, that is not good when you consider the voltage excursion that WILL occur at fixed/manual voltage when the load on the CPU changes - you cannot detect this without very specialized equipment). So... basically, until you understand the effect of LLC better, choose a mid value and monitor the voltage droop (idle to load). If you are using adaptive, set min proc state in windows to 100% and HWI/AID64 will show your idle voltage. Droop is incorporated on to the voltage rail subject to over/undershoot induced by current (load) changes for a reason... CPU lifetime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is handbrake another separate stress test or is that part of prime or realbench?


not p95, but realbench has a x264 encode module as part of the bench and stress tests.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Sounds like you got a "bad" chip...my entire system is in my signature. 6600k and MSI M7. I haven't changed anything except the Core Multiplier (46) and the Core Voltage (1.295V). I also changed the Voltage mode to Override. I'm not done testing though...I'm gonna try for 4.7 and 4.8 GHz. I may or may not change the cache and Fclk after I'm done finding my final settings.


well if i am not bad, if i have bad chipset i couldn´t even overclock, all settings was bad for me, but i am stable already on 4.4 and 4.5 soo i just wanna hit 4.6 but if i can´t i will stay on 4.5


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC 1... really? I'm trying to understand what you have going on there. What's the vcore (HWI or AID64) at idle and at load with LLC 1? And with LLC5 - or the middle value? On (most) ASUS MBs LLC 1 is huge droop (no compensation). LLC9 (or 5 if that;s the highest) Will raise the load voltage over the value set in bios (and the idle voltage - IMO, that is not good when you consider the voltage excursion that WILL occur at fixed/manual voltage when the load on the CPU changes - you cannot detect this without very specialized equipment). So... basically, until you understand the effect of LLC better, choose a mid value and monitor the voltage droop (idle to load). If you are using adaptive, set min proc state in windows to 100% and HWI/AID64 will show your idle voltage. Droop is incorporated on to the voltage rail subject to over/undershoot induced by current (load) changes for a reason... CPU lifetime.


manual mode gave voltage as expected, but adaptive mode LLC keeps overcompensating, for example when I set 1.36v in adaptive with LLC 7(highest), under load (x264) in hwinfo, vcore boosts beyond 1.5, with LLC1 it still boosts over 1.4. I have no idea why this is happening and I'm basically only touching vcore and llc at this point.... or should I reset my bios?

I'm also getting some random BSOD that are not OC related like memory management or unmanaged kernal crash something, I am using XMP at my rams' rated speeds so I'm not sure what's the cause, running memtest now to see if my ram is ok


----------



## dragoncore

cpu ratio mode, must be auto? fixed mode? or dinamyc mode? already have ovverride mode with voltajes. but i dont now if should be in fixed or dynamic...


----------



## CC268

So does one hour of Realbench really give you a decent idea of your stability?


----------



## CC268

Dragon...I think auto..whatever is stock. I haven't touched that


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> manual mode gave voltage as expected, but adaptive mode LLC keeps overcompensating, for example when I set 1.36v in adaptive with LLC 7(highest), under load (x264) in hwinfo, vcore boosts beyond 1.5, with LLC1 it still boosts over 1.4. I have no idea why this is happening and I'm basically only touching vcore and llc at this point.... or should I reset my bios?
> 
> I'm also getting some random BSOD that are not OC related like memory management or unmanaged kernal crash something, I am using XMP at my rams' rated speeds so I'm not sure what's the cause, running memtest now to see if my ram is ok


XMP doesn't guarantee memory stability, for example you can buy 3600MHz XMP RAM but most memory controllers on CPUs wont be able to handle that at stock voltages. Also what board and bios are you running?


----------



## roelst

Should it be possible to overclock the regular i7 6700 (non-k) chip to 4GHz? I noticed that in the BIOS of the MSI B150M Mortar the multiplier can be changed to 40, suggesting that 4GHz is possible, but it doesn't seem to properly safe it. Using Prime it still only goes to 3.7GHz, which seems odd to me as well, as the boost clock should be 4GHz.

PS: Never owned an officially non-overclockable chip, so this is sort of a new terrain for me.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> XMP doesn't guarantee memory stability, for example you can buy 3600MHz XMP RAM but most memory controllers on CPUs wont be able to handle that at stock voltages. Also what board and bios are you running?


asus z170-a with 6600k and 8GB x2 of hyperx fury ddr4 running at 2133mhz the auto voltage puts them on 1.2v I believe

still running memtest so far 83% and no errors...


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> asus z170-a with 6600k and 8GB x2 of hyperx fury ddr4 running at 2133mhz the auto voltage puts them on 1.2v I believe
> 
> still running memtest so far 83% and no errors...


I have the 2666MHz version of that same RAM and an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (very similar spec to your board) and I had memory issues on the bios it came with but updating to 0703 solved them. Bios 0901 on your board improves ram compatibility so if you aren't on that version or later I would update.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> I have the 2666MHz version of that same RAM and an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (very similar spec to your board) and I had memory issues on the bios it came with but updating to 0703 solved them. Bios 0901 on your board improves ram compatibility so if you aren't on that version or later I would update.


I'm actually on 1101 which is the newest version, just waiting for memtest to come through now.... might reset bios later


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> manual mode gave voltage as expected, but adaptive mode LLC keeps overcompensating, for example when I set 1.36v in adaptive with LLC 7(highest), under load (x264) in hwinfo, vcore boosts beyond 1.5, with LLC1 it still boosts over 1.4. I have no idea why this is happening and I'm basically only touching vcore and llc at this point.... or should I reset my bios?
> 
> I'm also getting some random BSOD that are not OC related like memory management or unmanaged kernal crash something, I am using XMP at my rams' rated speeds so I'm not sure what's the cause, running memtest now to see if my ram is ok


1) do not rely upon XMP settings to be stable. Enter the values manually and set eh recommended voltage +10mV or more. Remember, tRAS=cas+tRTP+tRCD (+/- 2) otherwise the microcode will set the value to correct the timing error. Disable DramSVID if the bios has that option.
2) if you are using memtest86+.. don't, it's worthless. Download a copy of HCI Memtest and set it up per the included instructions (90% of ram divided between one instance per core/thread.
3) make sure that when using Adaptive voltage the TPU and XMP MB switches are in the disabled position... and that CPUSVID is enabled in your bios, otherwise the CPU and power unit do not communicate. This is critical when using adaptive (Auto should be fine also)
4) post a screenshot of the voltage page in your bios (insert a fat32 usb key in any working port, Hit F12 on the bios page, scroll, FC12 again. The pic files are on the usb key after you boot to windows.
5) for now,... avoid running stress tests unattended/overnight until you get close to stable. Use IBT (3-5 loops) and 1-2 loops of x264, or better yet, x265 4K x4 with P-mode enabled (takes 10min).
from the z170-A manual:

the highest setting is 8, yes?


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) do not rely upon XMP settings to be stable. Enter the values manually and set eh recommended voltage +10mV or more. Remember, tRAS=cas+tRTP+tRCD (+/- 2) otherwise the microcode will set the value to correct the timing error. Disable DramSVID if the bios has that option.
> 2) if you are using memtest86+.. don't, it's worthless. Download a copy of HCI Memtest and set it up per the included instructions (90% of ram divided between one instance per core/thread.
> 3) make sure that when using Adaptive voltage theTPU and XMP MB switches are in the disabled position... and that CPUSVID is enabled in your bios, otherwise the CPU and power unit do not communicate. This is critical when using adaptive (Auto should be fine also)
> 4) post a screenshot of the voltage page in your bios (insert a fat32 usb key in any working port, Hit F12 on the bios page, scroll, FC12 again. The pic files are on the usb key after you boot to windows.
> 5) for now,... avoid running stress tests ubattended/obernight until you get close to stable. Use IBT (3-5 loops) and 1-2 loops of x264, or better yet, x265 4K x4 with P-mode enabled (takes 10min).
> from the z170-A manual:
> 
> the highest setting is 8, yes?


thanks for the advice, I will test them out after this memtest, and highest LLC on the z170-a is 7

Edit:
the manual says 8 but in the newest bios it's 1-7 and auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So does one hour of Realbench really give you a decent idea of your stability?


yes. run it longer if you run it hard for hours during normal use. my rule of thumb... 2-3x as long as I might use the system the same way. (so p95 for 10 hours is nonsense IMO for a gaming rig, and likely does more damage than good while limiting your useful and stable OC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> thanks for the advice, I will test them out after this memtest, and highest LLC on the z170-a is 7


is this your MB? http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-A/


----------



## dragoncore

what Motherboard should i buy or think is a good Motherboard? i tired of this one crap fuc#$"#$" MSI board Not more of 200.00 please


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> 
> 
> So you can try any of the four pairs of circled in red capacitor pins, these should provide the VCore. One pin is negative and the other is positive.


Thanks for the above, this is what I see when running x264 16 threads.

BIOS: Manual, LLC5, 1.35v
HWinfo: 1.344v
DMM: 1.341v

That's a nice place for me to be at


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. run it longer if you run it hard for hours during normal use. my rule of thumb... 2-3x as long as I might use the system the same way. (so p95 for 10 hours is nonsense IMO for a gaming rig, and likely does more damage than good while limiting your useful and stable OC)
> is this your MB? http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-A/


yes sir


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> yes sir


and the latest bios has only 7 LLC levels? someone either needs to correct the manual .. or the bios .


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> what Motherboard should i buy or think is a good Motherboard? i tired of this one crap fuc#$"#$" MSI board Not more of 200.00 please


The ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming is great bang for your buck.


----------



## dragoncore

ok, for example i OC 6600k to 4.4Ghz and CoreV BIOS1.325v But idle voltaje is 1.280







anybody now why?


----------



## CC268

I noticed on RealBench Stress Test you can choose how much memory to stress...I have 16GB...should I choose all 16GB or leave it on the default of up to 4GB?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> ok, for example i OC 6600k to 4.4Ghz and CoreV BIOS1.325v But idle voltaje is 1.280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody now why?


Well are you on Override? You need to be on Adaptive for your voltages to go down on idle. I'm not sure if people on here recommend running Adaptive for normal use or not. You will have to wait and see what people say. I use Override mode right now though for my stress testing.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and the latest bios has only 7 LLC levels? someone either needs to correct the manual .. or the bios .


I have been running prime95 28.7 blend tests (2 sessions of 2 passed self tests each) and am currently sitting at [email protected], also passed 15m of realbench, and currently running 2 loops of x264.

previously I only used x264 and realbench and was able to reach 4.7 with about 1.38v, should I exclude p95 and try to downvolt again? it's just that x264 takes quite a while to crash, and p95 usually pumps out a rounding error a few minutes in... or should I switch out p95 for IBT? or the 4k x265?

(memory overclock next)

Edit:
I just got IBT and succesfully ran normal on [email protected](1.392) but it failed on high, ran high on [email protected](1.408) but failed very high. I ran all these for 10 loops. Which stress level should I aim for? or should I increase the # of loops?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I noticed on RealBench Stress Test you can choose how much memory to stress...I have 16GB...should I choose all 16GB or leave it on the default of up to 4GB?


if you have 16GB, run the stress with 16. BUt probably best to run something like HCI Memtest or Google Stressapptest (linux mint) before p95 so any errors are cpu and not cache-ram based. Why pull that kind of current thru your cpu if the ram is not solid. Also, you'd be surprised how many XMPs will not pass GSAT or HCI.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I have been running prime95 28.7 blend tests (2 sessions of 2 passed self tests each) and am currently sitting at [email protected], also passed 15m of realbench, and currently running 2 loops of x264.
> previously I only used x264 and realbench and was able to reach 4.7 with about 1.38v, should I exclude p95 and try to downvolt again? it's just that x264 takes quite a while to crash, and p95 usually pumps out a rounding error a few minutes in... or should I switch out p95 for IBT? or the 4k x265?
> (memory overclock next)


if you want a high current stress p95 28.7 pulls over 120 watts on my 6600K rig at 4.6/4.6 With 1.440V adaptive (load voltage is 1.405-1.43 depending on the FFT). IBT is about the same if you use 12288MB of ram (out of 16GB). The reality is you will never do anything the nature of p95... unless you are calculating primes.







If you must, and believe p95 outs a logic stress you need on the cpu (not just a thermal load) then you gotta use it and live with the downclock.
Or just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX if you so wish. Read the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).
CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
"E" series chips down clock for a reason (8 core and higher) with p95 is due to prefetch "seeing" AVX and/or FMA3 calls in the stack. Otherwise the current draw is a cpu killer.
p95 is fine for these 4 cores... It just rounds out the etching a bit - typically why folks have golden chips, at least for the first month.









For memory (and cache) HCI memtest to no less than 500% coverage is very good.
Enjoy! (but keep the temps under control. sustained load at 80-85C will wear on the CPU, and package temp can get very high)

IBT - again, make sure your ram is solid before going above 'Standard"


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have 16GB, run the stress with 16. BUt probably best to run something like HCI Memtest or Google Stressapptest (linux mint) before p95 so any errors are cpu and not cache-ram based. Why pull that kind of current thru your cpu if the ram is not solid. Also, you'd be surprised how many XMPs will not pass GSAT or HCI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want a high current stress p95 28.7 pulls over 120 watts on my 6600K rig at 4.6/4.6 With 1.440V adaptive (load voltage is 1.405-1.43 depending on the FFT). IBT is about the same if you use 12288MB of ram (out of 16GB). The reality is you will never do anything the nature of p95... unless you are calculating primes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you must, and believe p95 outs a logic stress you need on the cpu (not just a thermal load) then you gotta use it and live with the downclock.
> Or just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX if you so wish. Read the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
> "E" series chips down clock for a reason (8 core and higher) with p95 is due to prefetch "seeing" AVX and/or FMA3 calls in the stack. Otherwise the current draw is a cpu killer.
> p95 is fine for these 4 cores... It just rounds out the etching a bit - typically why folks have golden chips, at least for the first month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For memory (and cache) HCI memtest to no less than 500% coverage is very good.
> Enjoy! (but keep the temps under control. sustained load at 80-85C will wear on the CPU, and package temp can get very high)
> 
> IBT - again, make sure your ram is solid before going above 'Standard"


hm... in that case what's a good short stress test for when I'm still tinking various things?


----------



## CC268

Thanks Jpm...I don't even have my XMP profile turned on yet...making sure my CPU OC is stable first. I've learned pretty quickly that this over clocking thing can get complicated very quickly and can start to take enormous amounts of time. At this point I am trying to keep it simple.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Guys I am little confusing about amount of power phases on Z170. While ASUS Z170 Deluxe has loads of 20 power phase design, Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. Does this mean Z170 Deluxe will provide more consistent OC?


Pretty sure the answer is no to everything you just said.

Quote:


> Btw, anyone tried to measure Vcore with multimeter on Maximus VIII Hero? Is this can be done?


I believe it has already been done in the thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> P95 - the older versions? I hear the new version is a big no no?


Depends on who you ask. Some people really want a tough as nails test. Or a few other less common reasons.

It won't damage your CPU, it's just that if that's your bar for stability, often your overclock will be lower than others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> The last one, 28.7
> 
> It was a little bit too hot for Haswell because the voltage regulators were integrated in the CPU. That's no loger the case with skylake so its perfectly safe, just keep an eye on your temperatures as with every benchmark,


Anybody that would run a test for the first time and not check the temperatures at all kindda had it coming. Throttling usually saves those people though.

Although at that rate, the culprit really was stressing on adaptive moreso than Prime. It would've been worse if the person had run Linpack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Hey. The Hero was the first Z170 motherboard I used. I would think that its LLC is close to that of other well implemented IR implementations, but in the first 5-10 motherboards reviews I did I did not write down LLC, I only ensured that load VCore was 1.3v when 1.3v was needed (to standardize power).
> 
> However, what i did find is that CPU-Z reads ASUS's VCore correctly, but reads everyone else incorrectly not sure if that is still the case.
> lol I am not setting 1.6v VCore. How do you cool 1.6v? Do you have a phase change unit?
> 
> 
> 
> So you can try any of the four pairs of circled in red capacitor pins, these should provide the VCore. One pin is negative and the other is positive. Do it at your own risk, if you short out the leads you can cause damage. I have needlepoint extensions on my DMM or I solder some wires there and then tape off the leads so they don't move. Once in a while I will actually just use normal sized DMM probes, but they are much larger than needed.
> Try running handbrake, if there is instability it wont finish the que and you wont get the average worker speed. It will just stop. Of course you should use a large video file.


1 got like 72C on 1.52v. 1.6v can probably be done under throttling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not p95, but realbench has a x264 encode module as part of the bench and stress tests.


The custom x264 test should be tougher than other x264 encoding tests though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So does one hour of Realbench really give you a decent idea of your stability?


No.

1 hour of P85 28.7, sure, only because that test is so hard to pass in the first place, and passing an hour actually means something.

Get higher overclocks with easier test, but tests have to be run for longer than 1 hour to really mean much.


----------



## rogergamer

I finally dialed in a relatively stable OC with my CPU on [email protected] in adaptive mode, somehow the Z170-A llc in adaptive is super aggressive even at LLC1 so 1.27v in bios equates to an actual vcore of 1.408v under load

It passed:
IBT high 10 loops
x264 1 loop
Realbench 15 minutes

Gonna start overnight stressing now/soon! (or stop me if this is gonna blow up!)

Edit:
Weird, in x264 and IBT voltage is 1.408 but in realbench it's 1.376.... is this normal? help?
For all three all cores are under 100% load and @4.7Ghz...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> Weird, in x264 and IBT voltage is 1.408 but in realbench it's 1.376.... is this normal? help?


Yes


----------



## rogergamer

thanks, good to know, I'm paranoid having BSOD's over the course of 2 days now haha


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Fu$#"$" i dotn now why i buy this board, i mean how the can just forget that part is important and they just take it out!! that´s is why i am braking my head finding the correct core and vcore to 4.5 dammm


you was talking about stress testing - if it passed aida64, then do not worry, all these hrs of stressing in my eyes is waste of time. You get others that swear by and others that that think like me - Max with aida when i test is 20 - 30 mins. I have followed this for years and no probs yet. Like many here, I was gullible to the 8hrs - 24 hrs with prime, until I read a very good article yrs ago that made me change my mind!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Get higher overclocks with easier test, but tests have to be run for longer than 1 hour to really mean much.


You delidded your CPU to run 1.52v under 80C, right?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> You delidded your CPU to run 1.52v under 80C, right?


Yeah, that's true. Estimated... maybe 10-15C improvement under those conditions. I'm using air though. And then no HT, so cooler.


----------



## mandrix

Someone was asking about manually checking M8 Hero vcore with a DMM earlier...I did so with a very good bench meter and posted the results earlier. I don't remember the exact results, but it was close enough to HWINFO & cpu-z 1.73 for me to be satisfied.

BTW, there is a new version of cpu-z out that is supposed to read accurate vcore for Gigabyte (and maybe other) Z170 boards, there is also a ROG version 1.74 although 1.73 read accurately for my Hero.









http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> manual mode gave voltage as expected, but adaptive mode LLC keeps overcompensating, for example when I set 1.36v in adaptive with LLC 7(highest), under load (x264) in hwinfo, *vcore boosts beyond 1.5*, with LLC1 it still boosts over 1.4. I have no idea why this is happening and I'm basically only touching vcore and llc at this point.... or should I reset my bios?
> 
> I'm also getting some random BSOD that are not OC related like memory management or unmanaged kernal crash something, I am using XMP at my rams' rated speeds so I'm not sure what's the cause, running memtest now to see if my ram is ok


1.52V - right?
There will soon be a patch for the latest release ASUS bios that addresses the issue you noticed.


----------



## mrdouble99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Good morning to everyone !
> 
> Here is what i did so far on my overclock
> 
> I have put XMP to disable
> I have put the mutiplier to 46
> I have put the voltage to manual at 1.35v
> 
> I did 2 nights of X264-64 stability test v2.06 ( around 10hrs each time ) and when i woke up, it was still runing
> I played Batman Arkham Knights for 2hrs after each X264 test and no BSOD
> 
> Here's my setup, since it would mean nothing for you w/o knowing what setup i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Intel Core i5-6600K
> - Asus Z170-A Motherboard
> - Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q
> - Asus GTX980TI-6GD5
> - Corsair Graphite Series 600T case
> - G.GKILL 8GB DDR V F4-2800C15D-8GVR Memory x2
> - Corsair TX850 850W ATX 12V Single Rail 70A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze
> - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80I CPU Cooler System
> - Logitech gaming keyboard G105
> - Logitech gaming mouse G500
> - Samsung 850 Pro 256 Go
> - Western Digital WD6001FZWX Black 6TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM 128MB Cache 3.5in
> 
> And a picture, because i have a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, here's the question:
> 
> -Am i doing it right ?
> -Should a make more stress test or use another stress test ?
> -If i'm realy stable so far, what should i do next ex: put voltage to adaptive, raise blck, play with ram etc... ?
> -bying an Corsair H110igt and push further my overclcok ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


So after 1 week i decide to lower me Vcore to 1.3 and so far everything is good

19hrs of X264 and the temp was a bit lower at a max of 63 for each core

Tonight it's a Aida 64


----------



## CC268

So...I have noticed that XTU and AIDA 64 (FPU only AND Full) are much easier to pass than Realbench and x264. I can pass (3) 10+ hour tests of AIDA64 and XTU, but then fail Realbench and x264 within 30 minutes. I am a fairly light user so it makes me wonder - should I just base my OC off AIDA and XTU or should I be basing my OC off Realbench and x264?

Hell I am passing 10+ hour tests on 1.285V and 4.6GHz right now. Might even pass on 1.28V - but it probably wouldn't last 5 minutes of Realbench or x264.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So...I have noticed that XTU and AIDA 64 (FPU only AND Full) are much easier to pass than Realbench and x264. I can pass (3) 10+ hour tests of AIDA64 and XTU, but then fail Realbench and x264 within 30 minutes. I am a fairly light user so it makes me wonder - should I just base my OC off AIDA and XTU or should I be basing my OC off Realbench and x264?
> 
> Hell I am passing 10+ hour tests on 1.285V and 4.6GHz right now. Might even pass on 1.28V - but it probably wouldn't last 5 minutes of Realbench or x264.


Definitely real bench and x264. Heck if it was me I wouldn't be happy unless I could do a few hours prime. Thats just me though.

XTU cpu test seems pretty crappy. I did however find the Memory test in XTU to be very good for detecting unstable cache.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So...I have noticed that XTU and AIDA 64 (FPU only AND Full) are much easier to pass than Realbench and x264. I can pass (3) 10+ hour tests of AIDA64 and XTU, but then fail Realbench and x264 within 30 minutes. I am a fairly light user so it makes me wonder - should I just base my OC off AIDA and XTU or should I be basing my OC off Realbench and x264?
> 
> Hell I am passing 10+ hour tests on 1.285V and 4.6GHz right now. Might even pass on 1.28V - but it probably wouldn't last 5 minutes of Realbench or x264.


Might I suggest giving another quick look at the stress testing spoiler?


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.52V - right?
> There will soon be a patch for the latest release ASUS bios that addresses the issue you noticed.


cool, how did you know? And any eta?

Btw: my current OC just passed 8 hours of realbench, running 30 loops of x264 now

Edit:
passed 8 hours of realbench 16GB, IBT high x10 and x264 16T x30! Thanks for the great guide OP!


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Might I suggest giving another quick look at the stress testing spoiler?


Don't get me wrong, I have read your entire guide (probably a dozen times) and even have it printed out for my reference. I know that XTU and AIDA64 (Full) are on the 'Easy" list. However, AIDA64(FPU) is on the "Medium" list with x264 and RealBench. From what I have seen it looks like AIDA64 (Full) is actually tougher to pass than AIDA64 (FPU) - this is just from the half dozen or more tests I have done with AIDA64. Both tests seem to very easy to pass though.

Anyways...I just wanted to get your guys' opinion. It sounds like maybe I should be verifying my OC stability with x264 or RealBench - not AIDA64 or XTU. I can tell you right now that in order for me to pass x264 or RealBench for 8+ hours I will be at probably 1.3V or more compared to 1.285ishV at 4.6GHz. Seems like I can run really low voltages for AIDA64 and XTU and pass.

I know your recommended test on here is x264 and it looks like most people abide by that. I just want to get the best OC possible with the lowest voltage and wasn't sure if x264 or RealBench was overkill for my needs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is handbrake another separate stress test or is that part of prime or realbench?


Handbrake is an interface to allow easier use of encoders, usually x264. Realbench uses x264 as one test, the x264 test is just x264.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quick question. My board had a BIOS update and now, with the setting on Auto, the PCH voltage 1.1V, but before it was 1V.

What's yours? I've noticed slightly better stability, i can now substract around 10mV to my previous stable voltages, but this can be due to the PCH voltage increase or increased stability due to the BIOS update


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Handbrake is an interface to allow easier use of encoders, usually x264. Realbench uses x264 as one test, the x264 test is just x264.


Yea I noticed that - I suppose I could just use x264 as my main stability test. I found that the RealBench Benchmark is great for testing initial stability...if I can pass about 3 loops with that then I move onto the RealBench Stress Test - which like you said is just like x264 test talked about on here. I might just forget about AIDA since it appears to be really easy to pass and may not be a good indicator or true stability.


----------



## oparr

Username: Oparr
CPU Model: I7-6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4,800MHz
Cache Frequency: 4,100MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.408V
Vcore: 1.416V
FCLK: 1,000MHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX AIO, DIY delid (IHS resealed)
Stability Test: x264 2.06 fifty loops (http://tinyurl.com/q59e72a http://tinyurl.com/qhxsnud)
Realbench 2.41 four hours (http://tinyurl.com/oqy7q3z)
Prime95 28.7 Blend two hours (http://tinyurl.com/p62s83y)

Batch Number: L536B198
Ram Speed: XMP-3200 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35V
Ram Voltage: DRAM 1.36V, VCCSA 1.2V, VCCIO 1.2V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene (M8G)
LLC Setting: Level 6
Misc Comments: VRM "CPU Current Capability" set to 140%


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Quick question. My board had a BIOS update and now, with the setting on Auto, the PCH voltage 1.1V, but before it was 1V.
> 
> What's yours? I've noticed slightly better stability, i can now substract around 10mV to my previous stable voltages, but this can be due to the PCH voltage increase or increased stability due to the BIOS update


Mine is just on AUTO and shows up as 1.016v in HWInfo. When I set it to 1.05v in BIOS it shows up as 1.064v in HWInfo.


----------



## dragoncore

well thanks too all i am stable in 4.4Ghz and 1.325v....now i am gona try 4.5Ghz any advice for me to get 4.5 easily!!! ????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> *cool, how did you know? And any eta?*
> Btw: my current OC just passed 8 hours of realbench, running 30 loops of x264 now
> Edit:
> passed 8 hours of realbench 16GB, IBT high x10 and x264 16T x30! Thanks for the great guide OP!


Asked ASUS rep... no ETA but shouldn't take long. Stick with manual vcore until the issue is fixed. As I said, I'm running bios 0007 (pre release for the M8E and it does not have this problem. 0907 for the m8E does)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have read your entire guide (probably a dozen times) and even have it printed out for my reference. I know that XTU and AIDA64 (Full) are on the 'Easy" list. However, AIDA64(FPU) is on the "Medium" list with x264 and RealBench. *From what I have seen it looks like AIDA64 (Full) is actually tougher to pass than AIDA64 (FPU)* - this is just from the half dozen or more tests I have done with AIDA64. Both tests seem to very easy to pass though.
> 
> Anyways...I just wanted to get your guys' opinion. It sounds like maybe I should be verifying my OC stability with x264 or RealBench - not AIDA64 or XTU. I can tell you right now that in order for me to pass x264 or RealBench for 8+ hours I will be at probably 1.3V or more compared to 1.285ishV at 4.6GHz. Seems like I can run really low voltages for AIDA64 and XTU and pass.
> I know your recommended test on here is x264 and it looks like most people abide by that. I just want to get the best OC possible with the lowest voltage and wasn't sure if x264 or RealBench was overkill for my needs.


the isolated FPU test well.. tests only the FPU with a limited instruction set (useful if the box is a full time number cruncher). Generates some heat, but not a real logic stress for the architecture outside the FPU. Too many folks conflate heat produced by a cpu test and stress level, or difficulty to pass. Sure, hammering the FPU with a single instruction set like AVX or Mandel, or DP long crunches takes more voltage and generates more heat, but it's like training for triathlon by running only wind sprints - ain't gonna work. What trips up these processors (assuming it's not voltage starved) is a string of rapidly changing instructions accessing many, most or forcing all substructures to play well together. In the ASUS RBv2.4, the heavy multitasking module does pretty good at this aspect. If you notice, p95 now defaults to 3 min per FFT?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> well thanks too all i am stable in 4.4Ghz and 1.325v....now i am gona try 4.5Ghz any advice for me to get 4.5 easily!!! ????


nice! as "rule of thumb" each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, 12-15 with HT on each core. Just a place to start. When you start seeing more than that... the VID line is changing slope. Some folks think this is the point we leave the sweet spot (zone) sweetspot. IDK, there is a point of diminishing returns.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> nice! as "rule of thumb" each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, 12-15 with HT on each core.


10mv as in 0.01v or 0.1v? Both are incorrect i think, it's more from ~0.03 (at lower clocks) to 0.07 (at high clocks) in my experience. Also, HT doesn't have a substantial effect on vcore needed, it maybe has a small effect but the main noticable change is increased temperatures (80c instead of 70c)

4c8t for me needs ~1.36 to pass some x264.. If i turn HT off and go up 100mhz, it's still not playing nice 100% by 1.425v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have read your entire guide (probably a dozen times) and even have it printed out for my reference. I know that XTU and AIDA64 (Full) are on the 'Easy" list. However, AIDA64(FPU) is on the "Medium" list with x264 and RealBench. From what I have seen it looks like AIDA64 (Full) is actually tougher to pass than AIDA64 (FPU) - this is just from the half dozen or more tests I have done with AIDA64. Both tests seem to very easy to pass though.


If that's the case, then that's good data.

I've noticed that Aida64 FPU only is far hotter than Aida64. You can confirm that it happens for you as well right?

In general Aida and XTU are not accepted as stress tests for the main chart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Asked ASUS rep... no ETA but shouldn't take long. Stick with manual vcore until the issue is fixed. As I said, I'm running bios 0007 (pre release for the M8E and it does not have this problem. 0907 for the m8E does)
> the isolated FPU test well.. tests only the FPU with a limited instruction set (useful if the box is a full time number cruncher). Generates some heat, but not a real logic stress for the architecture outside the FPU. Too many folks conflate heat produced by a cpu test and stress level, or difficulty to pass. Sure, hammering the FPU with a single instruction set like AVX or Mandel, or DP long crunches takes more voltage and generates more heat, but it's like training for triathlon by running only wind sprints - ain't gonna work. What trips up these processors (assuming it's not voltage starved) is a string of rapidly changing instructions accessing many, most or forcing all substructures to play well together. In the ASUS RBv2.4, the heavy multitasking module does pretty good at this aspect. If you notice, p95 now defaults to 3 min per FFT?
> nice! as "rule of thumb" each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, 12-15 with HT on each core. Just a place to start. When you start seeing more than that... the VID line is changing slope. Some folks think this is the point we leave the sweet spot (zone) sweetspot. IDK, there is a point of diminishing returns.


In my defense, I don't think people understand just how much time time-to-crash testing takes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 10mv as in 0.01v or 0.1v? Both are incorrect i think, it's more from ~0.03 (at lower clocks) to 0.07 (at high clocks) in my experience. Also, HT doesn't have a substantial effect on vcore needed, it maybe has a small effect but the main noticable change is increased temperatures (80c instead of 70c)
> 
> 4c8t for me needs ~1.36 to pass some x264.. If i turn HT off and go up 100mhz, it's still not playing nice 100% by 1.425v.


1mV = 0.001V
It's a "rule of thumb" that works as a general guide: your 4 core w/ HT is gonna cost 40-50mV per 100MHz, (erm, 4cores x10-15mV depending on HT) if it's higher... well, like I said above.
Why buy a 4C/8T processor and turn off HT? Especially with your opinion of the value of cache?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If that's the case, then that's good data.
> 
> I've noticed that Aida64 FPU only is far hotter than Aida64. You can confirm that it happens for you as well right?
> 
> In general Aida and XTU are not accepted as stress tests for the main chart.
> In my defense, I *don't think people understand just how much time time-to-crash testing takes*.


Does anyone with an OS newer than XP?


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! as "rule of thumb" each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, 12-15 with HT on each core. Just a place to start. When you start seeing more than that... the VID line is changing slope. Some folks think this is the point we leave the sweet spot (zone) sweetspot. IDK, there is a point of diminishing returns.


Soo should i keep in mind the temps?? or see mV by cores? Please if you can explain me better that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 10mv as in 0.01v or 0.1v? Both are incorrect i think, it's more from ~0.03 (at lower clocks) to 0.07 (at high clocks) in my experience. Also, HT doesn't have a substantial effect on vcore needed, it maybe has a small effect but the main noticable change is increased temperatures (80c instead of 70c)
> 
> 4c8t for me needs ~1.36 to pass some x264.. If i turn HT off and go up 100mhz, it's still not playing nice 100% by 1.425v.


Now i am testing with AIDA64 FPU stress test and have 55 minutes testing all stable( i test FPU like a mid software of stress test) i am in 4.5Ghz with 1.365v temps are between 70°C - 74°C max. , what you think guys i can goo less in mi voltaje?? think is better for me too test x264 stress test??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1mV = 0.001V
> It's a "rule of thumb" that works as a general guide: your 4 core w/ HT is gonna cost 40-50mV per 100MHz, (erm, 4cores x10-15mV depending on HT) if it's higher... well, like I said above.
> Why buy a 4C/8T processor and turn off HT? Especially with your opinion of the value of cache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone with an OS newer than XP?


I was going to test every single stress test for like 50+ crashes to see which crashes faster on average. A week later I got burnt out and quit. I never got to test Aida64 FPU only, I only actually tested Aida64 full suite (I did test every test's temperature and power draw though, of course). So it's definitely possible the Aida64 fpu part is off. It's a lot of pain for little gain though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> *Soo should i keep in mind the temps*?? or see mV by cores? Please if you can explain me better that
> Now i am testing with AIDA64 FPU stress test and have 55 minutes testing all stable( i test FPU like a mid software of stress test) i am in 4.5Ghz with 1.365v temps are between 70°C - 74°C max. , what you think guys i can goo less in mi voltaje?? think is better for me too test x264 stress test??


ABSOLUTELY !! If you are seeing 70C+ at your current clock/voltage, the nest multiplier may be too much. Try increasing BCLK incrementally and by small steps (0.5) you may get some free Hz. (increase vcore, vdimm and possibly vccio and VSA)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was going to test every single stress test for like 50+ crashes to see which crashes faster on average*. A week later I got burnt out and quit*. I never got to test Aida64 FPU only, I only actually tested Aida64 full suite (I did test every test's temperature and power draw though, of course). So it's definitely possible the Aida64 fpu part is off. It's a lot of pain for little gain though.


Dude - that's over the top well before a week invested! Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was going to test every single stress test for like 50+ crashes to see which crashes faster on average. A week later I got burnt out and quit. I never got to test Aida64 FPU only, I only actually tested Aida64 full suite (I did test every test's temperature and power draw though, of course). So it's definitely possible the Aida64 fpu part is off. It's a lot of pain for little gain though.stress


soo you think It is not reliable make test with AIDA64, i mean you said AIDA64 is in the mid of softwars for stress test, soo should i keep my trust on AIDA or not?? i mean i maid full suite test with AIDA64 and FPU stress test alone.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ABSOLUTELY !! If you are seeing 70C+ at your current clock/voltage, the nest multiplier may be too much. Try increasing BCLK incrementally and by small steps (0.5) you may get some free Hz. (increase vcore, vdimm and possibly vccio and VSA).


Ok, let me try is a new thing to mee, is my first time let me see how i do it!!..... I test betther with x264 OR Trust in AIDA?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> soo you think It is not reliable make test with AIDA64, i mean you said AIDA64 is in the mid of softwars for stress test, soo should i keep my trust on AIDA or not?? i mean i maid full suite test with AIDA64 and FPU stress test alone.


I look at it this way: Few people (if any) have tested Aida64 with FPU only. On the other hand, many people have passed x264 16T and have not reported problems.

I willing to say there's at least 50% chance I was wrong about Aida64 FPU only. I went back to my own temperature chart and FPU Only is cooler than x264. I think when I was typing in the guide, I mixed up my data from Haswell with Skylake, that's why FPU only is high up there.

I intend to update the guide to fix this error, and to release a newer version of x264 test later today.


----------



## Jpmboy

@darkwizzie

Here's Gunslinger's (extreme OC!) Guide... there are good pointers for ambient OCs also.

ocguide0722c1.pdf 1695k .pdf file


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I look at it this way: Few people (if any) have tested Aida64 with FPU only. On the other hand, many people have passed x264 16T and have not reported problems.
> 
> I willing to say there's at least 50% chance I was wrong about Aida64 FPU only. I went back to my own temperature chart and FPU Only is cooler than x264. I think when I was typing in the guide, I mixed up my data from Haswell with Skylake, that's why FPU only is high up there.
> 
> I intend to update the guide to fix this error, and to release a newer version of x264 test later today.


Ohhh i see, dammm soo my tests now are totally unestable







i maid my test with AIDA trusting on the Guide, but is ok let me try all again


----------



## dragoncore

**** ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i think i was stable, now i has a friking erro sayin some about clock_whatchdogs *** is that ?? dammmmm i am using x264


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> **** ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i think i was stable, now i has a friking erro sayin some about clock_whatchdogs *** is that ?? dammmmm i am using x264


Means you've failed the x264 test.

Sorry about that.

Let's keep the chat in this thread though. It's honestly just likely you need more Vcore, straight up unless something is messed up in the setting somewhere.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1mV = 0.001V
> It's a "rule of thumb" that works as a general guide: your 4 core w/ HT is gonna cost 40-50mV per 100MHz, (erm, 4cores x10-15mV depending on HT) if it's higher... well, like I said above.


My 6600k run [email protected] but not [email protected] :/

too bad voltage only goes up and down in 0.016 intervals


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Means you've failed the x264 test.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Let's keep the chat in this thread though. It's honestly just likely you need more Vcore, straight up unless something is messed up in the setting somewhere.


well my setting on Bios are like this

* cpu core =45
cpu cache =auto (39)
cpu core ratio mode = Dynamic

DRAM core =2133Mhz manual
voltaje mode =override
Vcore= 1.365
EIST= DISABLE
Turbo bost= enable
C-states =disable

i am using MSI z170 gaming m3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> My 6600k run [email protected] but not [email protected] :/
> 
> too bad voltage only goes up and down in 0.016 intervals


16mV is a vrm reporting bin, but the actual voltage (DMM measured) does change as set in bios. Yeah, if it makes you feel better, my 6600K needs 1.48V for 4.7 stable (with 4/7 cache) and >1.52V for 4.8/4/7.







(4.8/4.5 benches fine tho at 1.5V) It may have been abused as a child.


----------



## CC268

jpmboy thanks for your reply.

Darkwizzie...I have ran AIDA64 (FPU only AND Full) probably close to a dozen times. I never off the top of my head noticed a significant increase in temps. I have done so much testing with AIDA that I can tell you it is pretty damn easy to pass. I passed 9 hours on AIDA FPU and Full at 1.285V and 4.6GHz. I crash within minutes on RealBench or x264 custom. I'm not even stable at 1.3V when testing with RealBench and x264 - although I can tell I am getting closer to stability.

If the general consensus is that RealBench and x264 are middle of the road tests, then I would not even bother with AIDA. Not to mention I feel like AIDA takes hours to find any instability - RealBench and x264 will let you know fairly quickly if you are somewhat stable or not.

Overall... in my opinion from what I have seen I would not consider AIDA to be a good indicator of stability.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> jpmboy thanks for your reply.
> 
> Darkwizzie...I have ran AIDA64 (FPU only AND Full) probably close to a dozen times. I never off the top of my head noticed a significant increase in temps. I have done so much testing with AIDA that I can tell you it is pretty damn easy to pass. I passed 9 hours on AIDA FPU and Full at 1.285V and 4.6GHz. I crash within minutes on RealBench or x264 custom. I seem to be stable at 1.3V when testing with RealBench and x264.
> 
> If the general consensus is that RealBench and x264 are middle of the road tests, then I would not even bother with AIDA. Not to mention I feel like AIDA takes hours to find any instability - RealBench and x264 will let you know fairly quickly if you are somewhat stable or not.


dude believe me i have 1 week doing this "#$"#$ with AIDA and for what i see in every fórum we should goo with x264 or realbench ..... what cpu u have?? a question ¿when finish run realbench test must be the path tracing tile 200/200 because i get 150/200....


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 16mV is a vrm reporting bin, but the actual voltage (DMM measured) does change as set in bios. Yeah, if it makes you feel better, my 6600K needs 1.48V for 4.7 stable (with 4/7 cache) and >1.52V for 4.8/4/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (4.8/4.5 benches fine tho at 1.5V) It may have been abused as a child.


my 4690k was below average in terms of OC, even though my 6600k didn't reach 4.8 I gladly settle for 4.7..... though I think my iGPU got shafted by my OC somehow, I can't play youtube videos without artifacts and the screen going black.... not sure if this is OC related... though my 980 ti is coming this week

Edit:
weird vimeo works fine... might not be my iGPU kicking it then.... (didn't touch it in bios either)

Edit 2: restarted youtube worked fine but when I launched steam (the client, no games) the same thing happened as if the graphics driver crashed


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Means you've failed the x264 test.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Let's keep the chat in this thread though. It's honestly just likely you need more Vcore, straight up unless something is messed up in the setting somewhere.


Dude soo as you say should i start with 4.4Ghz at 1.350v ans should be stable ?? if is not?


----------



## error-id10t

Advise on the igpu problem has already been given.

1) It down-clocks (throttles) at stock - even at stock everything, yes. I just run it at x20 which is 1000, I'm not gaming so what do I care. The down-clock is from 1150 to 1100.
2) lower your IO/SA. At least try that. My auto values once XMP set them were 1.15v. This is fine but as 99% of people run dGPU they may never even see this "problem". When I manually use 1.1v the problem goes away.

Do both and let us know if the flickering / screen going black goes away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Dude soo as you say should i start with 4.4Ghz at 1.350v ans should be stable ?? if is not?


Honestly, I don't think you're reading the posts or the guide....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Dude soo as you say should i start with 4.4Ghz at 1.350v ans should be stable ?? if is not?


That would be a place to start. If it's not, then try 1.4v. That would make your chip the worst one so far in this thread if that's the case. Let's stay positive.


----------



## error-id10t

something weird happened...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> dude believe me i have 1 week doing this "#$"#$ with AIDA and for what i see in every fórum we should goo with x264 or realbench ..... what cpu u have?? a question ¿when finish run realbench test must be the path tracing tile 200/200 because i get 150/200....


Yea I wouldn't waste my time with AIDA64. I have the i5-6600k...not sure what you are referring to with the 200/200...I haven't been paying much attention just been running the test.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That would be a place to start. If it's not, then try 1.4v. That would make your chip the worst one so far in this thread if that's the case. Let's stay positive.


dammm that suck. that means i need a new motherboard


----------



## CC268

Honestly I would probably put AIDA64 as being easier than booting into Windows. Lol


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> dammm that suck. that means i need a new motherboard


Why would you need a new motherboard?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> dammm that suck. that means i need a new motherboard


Probably need a new chip instead...

Swapping chips for 300mhz or so is pretty extreme though, I hope you have some very CPU bottlenecked games or something. You can top up your clock speed with base clock changes, just think about what the max voltage you can tolerate is and go from there.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> It's a "rule of thumb" that works as a general guide: your 4 core w/ HT is gonna cost 40-50mV per 100MHz, (erm, 4cores x10-15mV depending on HT) if it's higher... well, like I said above.
> Why buy a 4C/8T processor and turn off HT? Especially with your opinion of the value of cache?


The point is, i would for one profile if it significantly changed vcore required. It doesn't.

40-50mv isn't a very good rule of thumb because it changes so much with voltage applied; it'll be less if you're already using a low-ish voltage and it'll be more if you're pushing the chip hard. The actual range is huge


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Probably need a new chip instead...
> 
> Swapping chips for 300mhz or so is pretty extreme though, I hope you have some very CPU bottlenecked games or something. You can top up your clock speed with base clock changes, just think about what the max voltage you can tolerate is and go from there.


ok let me try using base clock to see whats happen!! soo when you say a "NEW CHIP" is a new CPU? or what chip, sorry about the question i am almost crqazy with this


----------



## CC268

Dragoncore yes he is referring to a new CPU. It shouldn't be that big of a deal though.


----------



## dragoncore

ohh damm i meann this is a incredible!! already spends 269.00 on tthis ****y cpu and buy again a new one?? no way not for me, i just going to put this shiiiiii... in a closet and keep it there, already make a investment of 700.00 just in cooling, cpu,board,PSU.......i gonna pass one time x264 with 4.4 and 1.350v if wont pass it i just trow all my pc to trash


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> ohh damm i meann this is a incredible!! already spends 269.00 on tthis ****y cpu and buy again a new one?? no way not for me, i just going to put this shiiiiii... in a closet and keep it there, already make a investment of 700.00 just in cooling, cpu,board,PSU.......i gonna pass one time x264 with 4.4 and 1.350v if wont pass it i just trow all my pc to trash


Calm down. You know you're not going to do that. 4.4 to 4.8 is what, 9-10% increase in clockspeed? That would be less than 10% improvement in CPU-bottlenecked situations. Start testing 4.4 and see what happens.


----------



## error-id10t

You may need some perspective..

When I ran Cine15 stock (4.2giggles) it matched my 4770K at 4.5giggles (4790K is the same chip so compare against that if you want). I don't have a comparison for 4.4 or 4.5giggles but then 4.6giggles easily beat a 4790K at 4.9giggles.

So you have a chip that matches ~4.7 HW chip already and more than likely runs much cooler + all the other chipset goodies that come with the board itself. If I was you, I'd take a break and just enjoy for now and later on come back. Who knows, BIOS improvements later on may bring better stability.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Calm down. You know you're not going to do that. 4.4 to 4.8 is what, 9-10% increase in clockspeed? That would be less than 10% improvement in CPU-bottlenecked situations. Start testing 4.4 and see what happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You may need some perspective..
> 
> When I ran Cine15 stock (4.2giggles) it matched my 4770K at 4.5giggles (4790K is the same chip so compare against that if you want). I don't have a comparison for 4.4 or 4.5giggles but then 4.6giggles easily beat a 4790K at 4.9giggles.
> 
> So you have a chip that matches ~4.7 HW chip already and more than likely runs much cooler + all the other chipset goodies that come with the board itself. If I was you, I'd take a break and just enjoy for now and later on come back. Who knows, BIOS improvements later on may bring better stability.


Ok







i now, ok this is what i got from my 5 loops test 

should i run it all nigth?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i now, ok this is what i got from my 5 loops test
> 
> should i run it all nigth?


Sure.


----------



## dragoncore

ok, soo let me try hope it Works!!! tomorrow i upload the results!1 thanks!!


----------



## BoredErica

*PLEASE CHECK TO SEE IF I HAVE RESPONDED TO YOUR POST.*


Average OC4.65Median OC4.6Average Vcore1.37Median Vcore1.376

Number of submissions: 50




 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.634.67Average Voltage1.36

1.38





This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top <1%4.9Top 14%4.859th Percentile4.7Bottom 33%4.6Bottom 9%4.5

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - i didn't see a form.. but now see a list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you would lke to convert the list into a google form that populates the (google) spreadsheet, pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: jpmboy
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 3500
> Core Multiplier:46 (and 47)
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency:42
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.480
> Vcore: 1.490
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: water. stock IHS
> Stability Test: x264 10 loops, P95v28.7 1h custom, 5 min per fft,
> 
> Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can.
> 
> Batch Number: engineering sample
> Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-44-1T
> Ram Voltage:1.49
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting:5
> Misc Comments: vccio 1.212V, vccsa 1.212V, pch 1.075V, DMI 1.22V
> 
> 10 loops x264 from the OP: 4.7/4,2/3466
> 
> x264-log_test1.rtf 2k .rtf file
> 
> 
> whether or not peak temps means anything regarding the stress level of any given code (eg, hammering the FPU with a single FFT like 8 is not a logic stress for the CPU, it's more a test of your thermal solution). the x264 version in the OP does not seems as 'stressful" as x264v2 under the same conditions. Just IMO.


Jmpboy, can you provide a picture of P95 28.7 passing for at least an hour?

I can't think of a reason why our x264 test would be easier to pass than the x264 benchmark. The benchmark lets your CPU take breaks in between pass 2s and we've done a few things that should make the test harder.

Finally, can you list in more detail what water cooling solution you are running? Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> @darkwizzie just took the time to read through your guide. Job well done, if I do say so myself.


Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> Username: NinjaDuck
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Core Frequency: 4.4
> Cache Frequency: 3.9
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36 (adaptive)
> Vcore: 1.36
> FCLK: 800
> Cooling Solution: Be Quiet! Dark Rock 3
> Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 14 Hours Blend, ROG Real Bench 1 Hour
> 
> Batch Number: L521B645
> Ram Speed: 2666MHz 15-17-17-36 (XMP)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming (Bios 0703)
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability 110%, VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled, CPU Power Duty Control Extreme, CPU Power Phase Control Optimized. Occasional spikes to 1.376V usually on opening a program but not often enough or severe enough to be of any worry. Occasionally droops slightly but usually matches the set value in bios.
> 
> My chip doesnt seem like much of an overclocker, at least not with voltages and stability I'm happy with for daily use. Might try push it to 4.5 at some point. Also its worth noting im not seeing any of the crazy voltage spikes people are reporting on asus board using adaptive. In fact auto at stock clocks was much worse, sometimes reaching just under 1.4V. LLC 4 is definitely the sweet spot on this board.


You have been charted, thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Good morning to everyone !
> 
> Here is what i did so far on my overclock
> 
> I have put XMP to disable
> I have put the mutiplier to 46
> I have put the voltage to manual at 1.35v
> 
> I did 2 nights of X264-64 stability test v2.06 ( around 10hrs each time ) and when i woke up, it was still runing
> I played Batman Arkham Knights for 2hrs after each X264 test and no BSOD
> 
> Here's my setup, since it would mean nothing for you w/o knowing what setup i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Intel Core i5-6600K
> - Asus Z170-A Motherboard
> - Asus ROG SWIFT PG278Q
> - Asus GTX980TI-6GD5
> - Corsair Graphite Series 600T case
> - G.GKILL 8GB DDR V F4-2800C15D-8GVR Memory x2
> - Corsair TX850 850W ATX 12V Single Rail 70A 24PIN ATX Power Supply Active PFC 80PLUS Bronze
> - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80I CPU Cooler System
> - Logitech gaming keyboard G105
> - Logitech gaming mouse G500
> - Samsung 850 Pro 256 Go
> - Western Digital WD6001FZWX Black 6TB SATA 6GB/S 7200RPM 128MB Cache 3.5in
> 
> And a picture, because i have a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now, here's the question:
> 
> -Am i doing it right ?
> -Should a make more stress test or use another stress test ?
> -If i'm realy stable so far, what should i do next ex: put voltage to adaptive, raise blck, play with ram etc... ?
> -bying an Corsair H110igt and push further my overclcok ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Hello,

Looking forward to seeing your final overclock!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spagy*
> 
> *Username:* Spagy
> *CPU Model:* i5 6600K
> *Base Clock:* 100MHz
> *Core Multiplier*: 49x
> *Core Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4900MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.4v
> *Vcore:* 1.28v
> *FCLK:* Auto
> *Cooling Solution:* Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H110i GTX
> *Stability Test:* 2/2 CPU:OCCT - 1h25m, CPU:LINPACK - 5h3m
> *Batch Number:* L521B469
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 16-16-16-36 (XMP Default)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v (XMP Default)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Hero (Bios 1001)
> *LLC Setting:* Level 6
> *Misc Comments:* http://valid.x86.fr/bcq5p5


Hello Spagy,

You should have already read my PM. You have been charted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Updating my OC since i got a new mobo.
> 
> Username:
> CPU Model:I7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier:48
> Core Frequency:4800
> Cache Frequency:4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.435v
> Vcore:1.44v
> Stability Test: x264 65 loops 10~ hours
> Motherboard: Asus z170 Rog Maximus Viii Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> 
> Rest is unchanged.


Thank you, you have been updated. In the future if you have time, please consider doing a x264 run with a picture taken showing runs finished, Vcore, and frequency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> OK, so ran this today (same chip as last week)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Username: SteveRo
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 101.4375
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Frequency: 4869
> Cache Frequency: 4057
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.395v
> Vcore: 1.424v
> FCLK: 811.4
> Cooling Solution: Custom Cooling
> Stability Test: 50x x264 16T - 6 hrs
> Batch Number: Malay L535B123
> Ram Speed: 3144 16-16-16-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v (XMP Default)
> Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula (Bios P1.50)
> LLC Setting: Level 1
> Misc Comments Purchased from Newegg, ordered 04Oct15. Need to buy insurance before I go any higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1Capture.PNG 418k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 2Capture.PNG 782k .PNG file
> 
> 
> image sharing sites


Hello Stevero, you have been updated. The procedure includes having HWinfo instead of HWmonitor, and the x264 test itself rather than the log, but I'll let it slide this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Username: Cyro999
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.0mhz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4600mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.375v
> Vcore: 1.376v
> FCLK: 1000mhz
> Cooling Solution: Silver arrow
> Stability Test: 20+ loops x264, gaming+encoding. Little bit of safety margin on the voltage.
> Batch Number:
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.35 RAM, 1.13 SA/IO
> Motherboard: VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Used as my 24/7 for about a month. Still got a lot of tweaking to do!


You have been charted, get that 5 hour minimum x264 picture to me soon please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> ok, soo let me try hope it Works!!! tomorrow i upload the results!1 thanks!!


Good luck.


----------



## error-id10t

Do you cover 2 entries or just one? Mine were:

47 / 43 @ 1.296v (Adaptive 1.27v)
48 / 43 @ 1.344v (Adaptive 1.33v)

The above were with the older BIOS where Adaptive still ran as expected, today I run Manual, LLC5, 1.35v which = 1.341v as per DMM @ 48 / 45.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Advise on the igpu problem has already been given.
> 
> 1) It down-clocks (throttles) at stock - even at stock everything, yes. I just run it at x20 which is 1000, I'm not gaming so what do I care. The down-clock is from 1150 to 1100.
> 2) lower your IO/SA. At least try that. My auto values once XMP set them were 1.15v. This is fine but as 99% of people run dGPU they may never even see this "problem". When I manually use 1.1v the problem goes away.
> 
> Do both and let us know if the flickering / screen going black goes away.
> Honestly, I don't think you're reading the posts or the guide....


I assume you're talking to me, both my VCCIO and SA are below 1.1 already, though I will try downclocking my iGPU which is currently on auto, trying 30 now


----------



## error-id10t

I think so.. sorry forgot to quote. Try setting the value manually also and not leaving to auto.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think so.. sorry forgot to quote. Try setting the value manually also and not leaving to auto.


do you know what's the default non boost and boost ratios? I set it at 30 and it seems to work fine now, but just wanna know what the range was

thanks


----------



## mandrix

Now that I got my gpu waterblocked I returned to OC testing. Looking like 4.8 might not be possible for me...I've left the DRAM at default 2133 and been up to 1.42 vcore (setpoint, 1.440 actual) with .005 offset and no go.
I have been able to move the cache to 4.5 & the RAM to 3000 without significant adjustments so I guess I'll just be satisfied with 4.7.
After a little more testing I'll revise my submission...I actually haven't tried moving the cache speed any higher, but from default 41 to 45 took no more vcore so it was a "freebie" I guess.

This DRAM I'm using (see sig) was just at $114 at the Egg, I think for a budget it's pretty good bang-for-buck 4x4GB 2666 as for me it's doing 3000 15-17-17-36-CR1 @ 1.3V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Honestly I would probably put AIDA64 as being easier than booting into Windows. Lol


easier? ... it's different than x264. Guys - there is no one single stress test that is system-wide brutal. Closest is Realbench. x264 is great if you do alot of encoding, but tells you little about cpu i/o, etc. At least on this platform you do not need to test peg/dmi if you run a high BCLK...
the four best IMO: x264 (although x265 is "harder"), HCI memtest, Google Stressapptest, REalbenchv2.4 : cpu core, ram/cache, ram, system-wide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The point is, i would for one profile if it significantly changed vcore required. It doesn't.
> 
> 40-50mv isn't a very good rule of thumb because it changes so much with voltage applied; it'll be less if you're already using a low-ish voltage and it'll be more if you're pushing the chip hard. The actual range is huge


you either did not read my post or can't comprehend what it says. .,.. slope change?








_________________________________________________________________

@darkwizzie i got a screenie on that rig somewhere, else I'll just do an hour again. no biggie.


----------



## Cyro999

I read it, maybe i didn't understand properly


----------



## mrdouble99

I was looking at my setting in the bios and saw that if i put my mouse over the CPU SVID Support option it say that it should be disable when overclocking.

does it make sense or should i leave it to auto ? ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I read it, maybe i didn't understand properly


or I wasn't clear.

The VID lilne is measured at manufacture and depends on the silicon (some imperfections are good tho). For our purposes and operating range, it usually is a biphasic "curve" with a slope change (mV per Hz) at some point where the amount of mV needed per Hz increases - dramatically in some samples, since it becomes nonlinear. The EEs would tell you that this point is where the substrate structure is limiting performance return. Additionally, the load-change induced transient voltage excursion, a 10's of msec spike which decays back to the VID line changes... more. These little buggers cause more degradation than you want to know - called "over/under shoot" in the Product Datasheet - increase in magnitude and duration and are the reason for vdroop on critical rails subject to it. Defeating vdroop on an overclocked 24/7 rig is not the best way forward (benchmarking - sure). Frankly, I've never come across a situation where the only way to provide the necessary voltage under load is by defeating vdroop.

Each chip sample is different (until the day when we can grow perfectly uniform substrate), so the rule of thumb is general, like any rule-of-thumb. For example, my 6600k runs [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] is >1.55V (boots and benches 4.8 at 1.51V, but no stress testing). Looks "linear" up to 4.7.

it's not a normal sample tho:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> I was looking at my setting in the bios and saw that if i put my mouse over the CPU SVID Support option it say that it should be disable when overclocking.
> 
> does it make sense or should i leave it to auto ? ?


Auto/enabled for adaptive or offset (the cpu and vrm need to communicate). With fixed/manual, you do not want the two of them talking.


----------



## CC268

I was obviously joking about it being easier than booting into Windows...but to put this in perspective...if I went off of AIDA64 I would be at 4.6GHz and 1.28ish V. With Realbench/x264 I am currently at 1.315V and 4.6GHz. Huge difference there. If I go by AIDA I won't last 5 minutes with RealBench or x264...so it almost isn't even worth my time to test with AIDA.


----------



## mrdouble99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or I wasn't clear.
> 
> The VID lilne is measured at manufacture and depends on the silicon (some imperfections are good tho). For our purposes and operating range, it usually is a biphasic "curve" with a slope change (mV per Hz) at some point where the amount of mV needed per Hz increases - dramatically in some samples, since it becomes nonlinear. The EEs would tell you that this point is where the substrate structure is limiting performance return. Additionally, the load-change induced transient voltage excursion, a 10's of msec spike which decays back to the VID line changes... more. These little buggers cause more degradation than you want to know - called "over/under shoot" in the Product Datasheet - increase in magnitude and duration and are the reason for vdroop on critical rails subject to it. Defeating vdroop on an overclocked 24/7 rig is not the best way forward (benchmarking - sure). Frankly, I've never come across a situation where the only way to provide the necessary voltage under load is by defeating vdroop.
> 
> Each chip sample is different (until the day when we can grow perfectly uniform substrate), so the rule of thumb is general, like any rule-of-thumb. For example, my 6600k runs [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] is >1.55V (boots and benches 4.8 at 1.51V, but no stress testing). Looks "linear" up to 4.7.
> 
> it's not a normal sample tho:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto/enabled for adaptive or offset (the cpu and vrm need to communicate). With fixed/manual, you do not want the two of them talking.


So if my Vcore is set to manual, i need to keep CPU SVID Support to auto ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> So if my Vcore is set to manual, i need to keep CPU SVID Support to auto ?


what MB?


----------



## mrdouble99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what MB?


Asus Z170-a


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrdouble99*
> 
> Asus Z170-a


ah.
the auto rules disable svid when manual is selected. Or, just set it to disabled.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I was obviously joking about it being easier than booting into Windows...but to put this in perspective...if I went off of AIDA64 I would be at 4.6GHz and 1.28ish V. With Realbench/x264 I am currently at 1.315V and 4.6GHz. Huge difference there. If I go by AIDA I won't last 5 minutes with RealBench or x264...so it almost isn't even worth my time to test with AIDA.


you were?









one thing about AID64 tho, the cache test is actually good to run on it's own. It's been the best way to tune cache voltage (and ram) on x99.


----------



## CC268

Alright I will definitely keep that in mind for the cache - although I am most likely just gonna keep my Ring Ratio (Cache Clock) at the default setting and I will be running my XMP profile. Other than changing my Core Clock, Core Voltage, Core Voltage Mode, and running the XMP profile I am not doing much of anything else.


----------



## dragoncore

ell for me i was making test all nigth and i wake up and i am stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.350v( is still hight?? ) soo i was testing 4.5Ghz at 1.355 and 1.360 and 1.365 but is not stable, already my setting on core voltaje mode - override and c state disable , soo any help for me, apreciate!!


----------



## CC268

dragoncore,

If you are stable at 1.35V and 4.4GHz then I would leave it there. I don't think it would be worth boosting your voltage up for 4.5GHz. If you just want to see what voltage you need to get 4.5GHz stable then by all means do it. Also, I wouldn't bother disabling your C state - it sounds like most people on here agree that it doesn't affect stability much.

Not sure if many people on here have MSI motherboards (I have an MSI M7), but I am curious if it is best to turn the Core Voltage mode to Adaptive after you are done with the OC process?


----------



## rogergamer

I plan on delidding my 6600k, would it only give me more thermal headroom? or will I be able to push it past its currently stable [email protected] to 4.8 with a bit more voltage?

(reaches low 90's when running things like IBT and small FTT Prime)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I plan on delidding my 6600k, would it only give me more thermal headroom? or will I be able to push it past its currently stable [email protected] to 4.8 with a bit more voltage?


Mainly temps. What are your temps like with x264? Those are very hot temps


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Mainly temps. What are your temps like with x264? Those are very hot temps


About 60-65


----------



## Jpmboy

@darkwizzie

Username: jpmboy
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 3500
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency:4600
Vcore in UEFI: 1.460 adaptive: 5mV offset/1455mV turbo
Vcore: 1.452 *DMM
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: water + redline water wetter, 2%. stock IHS.
Stability Test: p95 28.7

Batch Number: engineering sample
Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-44-1T
Ram Voltage:1.49
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting:5
Misc Comments: vccio 1.212V, vccsa 1.212V, pch 1.075V, DMI 1.22V

custom, 4 threads, min 8, max 4096 FTTs 3min per FFT

run:


note: if I lower vccio and vccsa to 1.0875V fails p95 in the first FFT.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @darkwizzie
> 
> Username: jpmboy
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 3500
> Core Multiplier:46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency:4600
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.460 adaptive: 5mV offset/1455mV turbo
> Vcore: 1.452 *DMM
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: water + redline water wetter, 2%. stock IHS.
> Stability Test: p95 28.7
> 
> Batch Number: engineering sample
> Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-44-1T
> Ram Voltage:1.49
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting:5
> Misc Comments: vccio 1.212V, vccsa 1.212V, pch 1.075V, DMI 1.22V
> 
> custom, 4 threads, min 8, max 4096 FTTs 3min per FFT
> 
> run:
> 
> 
> note: if I lower vccio and vccsa to 1.0875V fails p95 in the first FFT.


Lowering io and sa voltage causing crashing might be due to ram instability with lower voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lowering io and sa voltage causing crashing might be due to ram instability with lower voltages.


Rounding errors, yeah, guess I forgot to mention the ram timings are tight secondaries - probably an alignment/phasing thing.
Just needed for 3466c16 with 1.49V VDIMM (on this cpu sample).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








BTW - you've seen *RAJA's OC guide*?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> ell for me i was making test all nigth and i wake up and i am stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.350v( is still hight?? ) soo i was testing 4.5Ghz at 1.355 and 1.360 and 1.365 but is not stable, already my setting on core voltaje mode - override and c state disable , soo any help for me, apreciate!!


So that's good news.

You're never going to get 4.5giggles stable by raising only 0.015v considering 4.4giggles seems to be the last "easy" multiplier. If you want to chase 4.5giggles then start at 1.4v and see where you are, if I was a betting man, you'll still fail until ~1.41v.

If your cooling is sufficient, 1.41v isn't bad as evident from the OP. Plenty of people run that.

add: enable at least C3 and/or up to C6, they don't cause harm.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I plan on delidding my 6600k, would it only give me more thermal headroom? or will I be able to push it past its currently stable [email protected] to 4.8 with a bit more voltage?
> 
> (reaches low 90's when running things like IBT and small FTT Prime)


See the "MHz gained" column for the various CPU's in the sheet here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide.

The notion that all you can hope to gain from delidding is better temps is a myth.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> See the "MHz gained" column for the various CPU's in the sheet here;


Most of that is from temperature gains allowing people to run higher volts, though.

I didn't run my 4770k at 4.6ghz with HT because temps would be poking around 90c. There's nothing to gain on my 6700k because i can keep temps so low - mid-high 60's at 1.375v without delid with just regular 1300rpm fan air cooling. The voltage requirements for 100mhz don't seem to measurably change from a small temp change like 10c; maybe from a bigger one, like 30c. I can tell that by creating a temperature change of that scale by simply ramping down my fans and/or disabling Hyperthreading.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> See the "MHz gained" column for the various CPU's in the sheet here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide.
> 
> The notion that all you can hope to gain from delidding is better temps is a myth.


Awesome, made me feel better about potentially wrecking my 6600k thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Rounding errors, yeah, guess I forgot to mention the ram timings are tight secondaries - probably an alignment/phasing thing.
> Just needed for 3466c16 with 1.49V VDIMM (on this cpu sample).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - you've seen *RAJA's OC guide*?


Yes, I have seen Raja's guide. When starting out, I read pretty much every single guide for Skylake that existed.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Most of that is from temperature gains allowing people to run higher volts, though.
> 
> I didn't run my 4770k at 4.6ghz with HT because temps would be poking around 90c. There's nothing to gain on my 6700k because i can keep temps so low - mid-high 60's at 1.375v without delid with just regular 1300rpm fan air cooling. The voltage requirements for 100mhz don't seem to measurably change from a small temp change like 10c; maybe from a bigger one, like 30c. I can tell that by creating a temperature change of that scale by simply ramping down my fans and/or disabling Hyperthreading.


*"Most of that is from temperature gains allowing people to run higher volts, though."*

Most people tried the higher volts already before delidding and failed to go the extra 100MHz or whatever. And you're no exception.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I have seen Raja's guide. When starting out, I read pretty much every single guide for Skylake that existed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Most of that is from temperature gains allowing people to run higher volts, though."*
> 
> Most people tried the higher volts already before delidding and failed to go the extra 100MHz or whatever. And you're no exception.


run higher clocks and lower temps. I think Praz delidded his 6600K om day 1.
Easy way: http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/0_50


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So that's good news.
> 
> You're never going to get 4.5giggles stable by raising only 0.015v considering 4.4giggles seems to be the last "easy" multiplier. If you want to chase 4.5giggles then start at 1.4v and see where you are, if I was a betting man, you'll still fail until ~1.41v.
> 
> If your cooling is sufficient, 1.41v isn't bad as evident from the OP. Plenty of people run that.
> 
> add: enable at least C3 and/or up to C6, they don't cause harm.


Yeahh it is! well ok let me try that way







... my temp with 4.4 and 1.350v was 68-70°C


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Most of that is from temperature gains allowing people to run higher volts, though."*
> 
> Most people tried the higher volts already before delidding and failed to go the extra 100MHz or whatever. And you're no exception.


I'm failing at 58c on the core - delid isn't a magic fix. It simply needs more Vcore unless temps got really low somehow. I've done limited testing, comparing 4.7ghz at ~58c and at ~70c. The hotter temps was not notably harder to stabilize, if it was then it was by 0.01v - not by even 0.02v


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I'm failing at 58c on the core - delid isn't a magic fix. It simply needs more Vcore unless temps got really low somehow. I've done limited testing, comparing 4.7ghz at ~58c and at ~70c. The hotter temps was not notably harder to stabilize, if it was then it was by 0.01v - not by even 0.02v


now you guys are contradicting each other... I already bout razors, and my CLU is coming probably tmr....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> now you guys are contradicting each other... I already bout razors, and my CLU is coming probably tmr....


put the razors away and do the drift method (hammer and vise)


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> put the razors away and do the drift method (hammer and vise)


what about the thin pcb?! so far every single skylake delid I saw was razored


----------



## BoredErica

I'd just get SiliconLottery to delid it. Nice and safe that way, plus higher resale value.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> what about the thin pcb?! so far every single skylake delid I saw was razored


Praz took 5 min to do his. When I did my first 3770K it took 10... 9 min 57sec staring at it and 3sec to delid. I'll do this one sometime... you just need a machine vise, a piece of wood (pine) and a hammer.








I've seen way more dead chips from a scratched trace, not to mention racked nerves. no razor fiddling again for me. IMO, it's worth doing yourself. it's a hobby - DIY and enjoy.


----------



## Praz

Hello

I have done many using a vise with no mishaps and haven't found Skylake to be any more difficult than Haswell.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Praz took 5 min to do his. When I did my first 3770K it took 10... 9 min 57sec staring at it and 3sec to delid. I'll do this one sometime... you just need a machine vise, a piece of wood (pine) and a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen way more dead chips from a scratched trace, not to mention racked nerves. no razor fiddling again for me. IMO, it's worth doing yourself. it's a hobby - DIY and enjoy.


Yeah, I love doing DIY stuff, but of course I wanna minimize risks and financial losses haha

I already bought razors so I'm gonna try it at least, if I don't have enough nerves I'll hammer it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have done many using a vise with no mishaps and haven't found Skylake to be any more difficult than Haswell.


i thought you used a razor for your skylake chip?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have done many using a vise with no mishaps and haven't found Skylake to be any more difficult than Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A clean drift!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> i thought you used a razor for your skylake chip?


Hello

I have done some in the past with a razor but it's just too much of a bother.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have done some in the past with a razor but it's just too much of a bother.


ah ok damn, I saw your first post in the skylake delid thread and ordered myself a stack of razors...


----------



## BoredErica

When I DIY, things break, then my sanity breaks right after.

SiliconLottery is still great, especially if you live in USA. Get a binned and delidded chip - the delid including a reseal and no risk (if it breaks, you get a replacement). The reseal means you still have a nice singular package, which looks and acts like an undelidded CPU, but with lower temps of course.

SiliconLottery should sponsor me.


----------



## rogergamer

yolo razor delid 3 in the morning while on muscle relaxants (bad idea), no damage as far as I can tell, funny thing is my CLU is still being shipped....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Praz took 5 min to do his. When I did my first 3770K it took 10... 9 min 57sec staring at it and 3sec to delid. I'll do this one sometime... you just need a machine vise, a piece of wood (pine) and a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen way more dead chips from a scratched trace, not to mention racked nerves. no razor fiddling again for me. IMO, it's worth doing yourself. it's a hobby - DIY and enjoy.


I just can't see me delidding, when I have zero problems with temperature. In the past when I delidded I never got any higher clocks, just lower temperatures...but then I was never temperature limited.

BTW, re your earlier post, I don't think I've ever seen Redline Water Wetter listed as a computer cooling component before! lol. I used that in my Z28 years back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I just can't see me delidding, when I have zero problems with temperature. In the past when I delidded I never got any higher clocks, just lower temperatures...but then I was never temperature limited.
> 
> BTW, re your earlier post, I don't think I've ever seen Redline Water Wetter listed as a computer cooling component before! lol. I used that in my Z28 years back.


That's the key point - if it's working well then why delid?

lol - yeah great stuff (and car







) I still use it in a couple of "hot heads" in the garage.








Has the best corrosion inhibitors for systems like this. Been using it in multiple rigs for years. Never a single blemish in copper or nickel blocks. Grocery store distilled and 1-5% RLWW is all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yolo razor delid 3 in the morning while on muscle relaxants (bad idea), no damage as far as I can tell, funny thing is my CLU is still being shipped....


Nice! Let us know how it sings!


----------



## myresolution_72

Hey, I'm currently in the process of deciding on my Skylake build here and I was wondering which board is better between an ASRock Z170 Pro4 vs MSI KRAIT.

Thanks!


----------



## xarock

Hi,
i am totally new to overclocking and have a question.

My Build:

MB: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
RAM: DDR4 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16-16-16 Dual Kit
Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
PSU: 750 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

I have the latest BIOS and use HWinfo.

I tried a simple overclock with just changing the multiplier to 44 and 1.295V to get stable 4.4GHz.
I wanted to test it with x264 over the night but decided to play a round CS:GO before i do that. As soon as the game launched my speakers made high pitched scratchy noises and the pc froze. I reset the changes and everything went back to normal.
Should i adjust the overclocking before testing it with x264 now or try the same settings first and adjust after? Maybe a higher voltage?

Thanks!

Edit: I have the SteelSeries H Wireless Gaming Headset connected with optical and usb.


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> Hey, I'm currently in the process of deciding on my Skylake build here and I was wondering which board is better between an ASRock Z170 Pro4 vs MSI KRAIT.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the MSI krait gaming. Biggest mistake of my build. No LLC control and I'm seeing ~.050mv of voltage drop.


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> I have the MSI krait gaming. Biggest mistake of my build. No LLC control and I'm seeing ~.050mv of voltage drop.


Oh wow, thanks for that. Do you think you got a defective board? I'm going to search if this is a common problem.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> Oh wow, thanks for that. Do you think you got a defective board? I'm going to search if this is a common problem.


If there's no LLC control then there's just no LLC control. Really sucks but it seems some manufacturers went that way


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> If there's no LLC control then there's just no LLC control. Really sucks but it seems some manufacturers went that way


Got it. Researching Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 3 vs Gaming 5 now.


----------



## SteveRo

I think i know the answer to this but i'll ask anyway - does delid void Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan coverage?


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! Let us know how it sings!


It boots! Still waiting for CLU to put everything back and test thermals


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I think i know the answer to this but i'll ask anyway - does delid void Intel Performance Tuning Protection Plan coverage?


Certainly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> It boots! Still waiting for CLU to put everything back and test thermals











If i get time with the tools this weekend, will probably pop the top just for the grins. although p95 barely hits 80C as is at 1.46V,


----------



## llantant

Hey darkwizzie. I notice your guide has vccio Max voltage rated higher than SA. Isn't it the other way around? SA voltage usually roughly .05 more than vccio?

Just wondering.


----------



## llantant

Well I got bored again so decided to go for 4.8. I managed to get it stable with 4hr real bench and 10 loops x264 plus some x265 encodes. I will work on additional tests.

So far I have had:-

4.6ghz with 4.4 Cache @ 1.31v LLC5

4.7ghz with 4.5 Cache @ 1.36v LLC5

4.8ghz with 4.7 Cache @ 1.4v LLC5

At the moment im happy with temps even on 4.8 as they are topping out at 70c after 4 hours real bench. Ambients 22c.

All ram is set at 3200mhz 16/16/18/36 1T @ 1.35v. I have a set of TridentZ 3400mhz that should hopefully be here in a week or two when I build this final skylake Ill switch my ram out for the 3400 tridentZ (I still have a skylake sitting in my desk drawer lol).

VCCIO and SA Voltages on 4.6 and 4.7 OC's were on auto but I had to increase it on my 4.8ghz OC as I am running cache at 4.7ghz.

Anyway, here's an image and list for now. I will add in some more tests soon as possible.

Adaptive voltage, C states Auto, EIST enabled. Duty control Extreme, and phase control Auto.



Username: llantant
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.7ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.4v
Vcore: 1.408v (once touched 1.424 but was just a spike)
FCLK: 1ghz
Cooling Solution:H110 gtx
Stability Test: Real Bench 4 hr, 1hr XTU memory test, 10 loops x264.

Batch Number: Same as last one.
Ram Speed: 3200 16/16/18/36 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v Ram, 1.15 VCCIO, 1.2 SA Voltage
Motherboard:
LLC Setting: Lvl 5
Misc Comments: More stress testing to follow. Everything else like my 4.7 and 4.6 OC's. C states Auto, EIST enabled. 140 cpu capability etc.

Ignore my as ssd bench, thats just to quickly ramp my speeds up to full.


----------



## CC268

Lol...I failed RealBench at the 7 hour mark at 4.6GHz and 1.32V - I am so closeee


----------



## sakrosankt

I own a 6700k 1,216V @4,5GHZ. I'll try a custom run tomorrow ... http://abload.de/image.php?img=x45o7ovh.png


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Certainly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i get time with the tools this weekend, will probably pop the top just for the grins. although p95 barely hits 80C as is at 1.46V,


What cooler do you use?

Also can someone provide a more detailed guide for ram overclocking?


----------



## mandrix

I ran a bunch of testing at 4.8 with the voltage set to Manual 1.488...but when I try to match it up with Adaptive, I can't get it to run more than maybe one loop of x264. Not sure what's up with that even though on Adaptive the voltage peaked just over 1.5 and still crashed, but I gave up for today.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

I have a [email protected] (adaptive Vcore) in a asus M8H.
I could not raise my cache to 4.7Ghz in asus ai suite 3 (in sw version it says V1.02.68), instant freeze.
*It turns out there is a bug in asus ai suite 3, when I raise the cpu cache ratio in aisuit, it stays locked at that speed*.
When my cpu lowered it's clock/voltage, the cache stays at 4.7GHz and bum, instant freeze.
I also tested this with hwinfo, changed aisuite cache to 4.4GHz and noticed the ring clock stayed locked 4.4GHz.

Went to bios, set the max cpu cache ratio to 4.7 and everything works as it should!
So if you can't get higher cache and you use aisuite, now you know what's the problem.


----------



## CC268

Few questions:

1. I am finally stable on RealBench (8 hour test) at 1.325V and 4.6GHz. I want to enable my XMP profile now - do I need to retest again?

2. Should I turn on adaptive voltage once I am done with my OC settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> What cooler do you use?
> Also can someone provide a more detailed guide for ram overclocking?


Koolance 380i, 1 360 rad (XSPC)
Check the Extreme guide
An easy way to start: In your bios ram setting page, select a preset near the voltage you are willing to run. Tweak the preset so it makes sense (eg, tRAS = tRCD+tRTP+Cas), the tight secondaries buy a fair amount of throughput.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I ran a bunch of testing at 4.8 with the voltage set to Manual 1.488...but when I try to match it up with Adaptive, I can't get it to run more than maybe one loop of x264. Not sure what's up with that even though on Adaptive the voltage peaked just over 1.5 and still crashed, but I gave up for today.


It's the bios (if you have the most recent release). Should be patched soon (I hope). Stick w/ adaptive until it is. (if you have the M8E, I have a bios that does adaptive correctly).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. I am finally stable on RealBench (8 hour test) at 1.325V and 4.6GHz. I want to enable my XMP profile now - do I need to retest again?
> 2. Should I turn on adaptive voltage once I am done with my OC settings?


Enabling XMP will likely bork things up. Just enter the primary timings manually and set the voltage to the XMP value. use HCI Memtest or google stressapptest to test ram stability.
Go adaptive once you get the ram locked.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I have a [email protected] in a asus M8H.
> I could not raise my cache to 4.7Ghz in asus ai suite 3 (in sw version it says V1.02.68), instant freeze.
> *It turns out there is a bug in asus ai suite 3, when I raise the cpu cache ratio in aisuit, it stays locked at that speed*.
> When my cpu lowered it's clock/voltage, the cache stays at 4.7GHz and bum, instant freeze.
> I also tested this with hwinfo, changed aisuite cache to 4.4GHz and noticed the ring clock stayed locked 4.4GHz.
> 
> Went to bios, set the max cpu cache ratio to 4.7 and everything works as it should!
> So if you can't get higher cache and you use aisuite, now you know what's the problem.


Will do the same thing with TurboVcore.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Will do the same thing with TurboVcore.


I'm using adaptive Vcore, it' works well in aisuite, but cache multi is bugged


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I'm using adaptive Vcore, it' works well in aisuite, but cache multi is bugged


yeah - adaptive is working fine here too, but if I use TVC to change cache multi - instant freeze. I haven't loaded AIS.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Lol...I failed RealBench at the 7 hour mark at 4.6GHz and 1.32V - I am so closeee


Just go to 1.34v IMO - passing an 8 hour run once doesn't mean anything. If you set a voltage, pass 8 hours and have no indication of instability, that's one thing - if you fail, you know FOR SURE that your voltage isn't enough, increasing by a small amount could raise your MTBF from 5 hours to 20 or 50 or 100 hours but a small change won't catapult you into being rock solid.

I went for 50 loop x264 and failed rather early (in the first 10 loops) after having passed ~20 loops, encoded and gamed on this OC for the last month so i'm re-evaluating. It took a while, but i still think i'l increase by 0.015v. Better to be on the heavy side with voltage increases when talking about stability in moderately difficult tests like x264 or realbench.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I'm using adaptive Vcore, it' works well in aisuite, but cache multi is bugged


Hello

AI Suite sets a static cache multiplier. If using adaptive mode do not adjust the cache multiplier.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

If it's by design, it should have "static cache multi" in description field and not be available with adaptive, the way it is now is misleading.


----------



## CC268

Well I failed x264 on 1.325V after 8 loops despite passing 8 hours of RealBench. As much as I have enjoyed OCing and the learning experience, it is beginning to get a bit frustrating. I am on my third week of trying to figure all this out and all these tests just take SO much time. At some point I may just turn my XMP on and start using the damn computer lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Well I failed x264 on 1.325V after 8 loops despite passing 8 hours of RealBench. As much as I have enjoyed OCing and the learning experience, it is beginning to get a bit frustrating. I am on my third week of trying to figure all this out and all these tests just take SO much time. At some point I may just turn my XMP on and start using the damn computer lol.


Well, could've started with the recommended x264 and not run into that. 1.325v fail in 8 loop, try 1.35v. If it fails you're probably close. It'll take like 2 nights.

8hr Realbench is ok. More borderline IMO, but still acceptable for the chart.

ez


----------



## CC268

1.35V just seems really high for 4.6GHz? Also wondering if x264 is way overkill for my needs. I use my PC for gaming and web browsing - there is a guy over on Linus that runs XTU and has never had any issues with instability on a game. I mean RealBench is considered to be a go to test for many and I pass that but not x264....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> AI Suite sets a static cache multiplier. If using adaptive mode do not adjust the cache multiplier.


thanks - !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> 1.35V just seems really high for 4.6GHz? Also wondering if x264 is way *overkill for my needs. I use my PC for gaming and web browsing* - there is a guy over on Linus that runs XTU and has never had any issues with instability on a game. I mean RealBench is considered to be a go to test for many and I pass that but not x264....


That's the right way to think about this... an Important thing to roll into that is memory stability. It's one of the few things that can corrupt an OS install, and do so without any overt signs. None of these compression programs use much ram - unless it's x265 with 4x and p-mode enabled (~10GB). DL a copy of HCI memtest, make sure the ram is stable at a lower multiplier... then just enjoy the rig. What's the worst that could happen? A 101 or 124 bsod? Not like your controlling the local Nuc reactor or anything.
Tho, find it hard to believe that after 8h of RB, it fell over in x264 (since x264 is running in RB while pushing OpenGL etc).
I don;t think 1.35V is high as long as your cooling can take it.

Every once in a while, open a command prompt and type in "sfc /scannow". If it reports anything but "No integrity violations found"... type in "dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth" and let it correct what it can. (you can read about this command at 10 forums or any windows site.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - !
> That's the right way to think about this... an Important thing to roll into that is memory stability. It's one of the few things that can corrupt an OS install, and do so without any overt signs. None of these compression programs use much ram - unless it's x265 with 4x and p-mode enabled (~10GB). DL a copy of HCI memtest, make sure the ram is stable at a lower multiplier... then just enjoy the rig. What's the worst that could happen? A 101 or 124 bsod? Not like your controlling the local Nuc reactor or anything.
> Tho, find it hard to believe that after 8h of RB, it fell over in x264 (since x264 is running in RB while pushing OpenGL etc).
> I don;t think 1.35V is high as long as your cooling can take it.
> 
> Every once in a while, open a command prompt and type in "sfc /scannow". If it reports anything but "No integrity violations found"... type in "dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth" and let it correct what it can. (you can read about this command at 10 forums or any windows site.


Thanks jpm! I will check out HCI memtest - so is it cool if I use my XMP profile or should I enter it in manually? Just not familiar with how to do that and I can see that adding even more time to all this since I would need to research it.

Yea idk why it doesn't like x264 much - it does great with RealBench and then x264 just kills me

Man you know a lot about PCs haha


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Your cpu is not stable, it needs more voltage, increase Voltage in bigger steps, then after it's stable, decrease in small steps.
I found OCCT and Prime95 28.7 (blend test) most demanding tests and faster at finding instability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks jpm! I will check out HCI memtest - so is it cool if I use my XMP profile or should I enter it in manually? Just not familiar with how to do that and I can see that adding even more time to all this since I would need to research it.
> 
> Yea idk why it doesn't like x264 much - it does great with RealBench and then x264 just kills me
> 
> Man you know a lot about PCs haha


I don't think x264 is 'way overkill'. I think Realbench and x264 are in the realm of sanity, just in different directions. You shouldn't be overclocking CPU and memory at the same time, so there is no need to run any memory test unless you want to check if your ram is faulty. It seems very unlikely to me that a CPU will bsod at higher clocks when the ram is at 2133 due to the ram.

I do run sfc /scannow in cmd after a crash but have not found a corrupted Windows to affect my stability. Remember, I was the guy that crashed his computer probably 100 times literally, maybe more maybe less for the guide and I was OK.

Having a guy come back and say 'I followed your recommendation for stress testing and I crashed while gaming' doesn't look very good on my part.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Your cpu is not stable, it needs more voltage, increase Voltage in bigger steps, then after it's stable, decrease in small steps.
> I found OCCT and Prime95 28.7 (blend test) most demanding tests and faster at finding instability.


We know that those tests are harder to pass. There's nothing new here.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Yes, it's in your guide and hes asking for a faster way to find instability.


----------



## CC268

Darkwizzie...I don't doubt what your saying. However, if I run XTU and I am stable at 1.27V and I run my day to day tasks and games for several weeks with no crashes, then isn't that better than running 1.35V if it isn't needed? That's just a lot more unnecessary heat.

For my memory I am going to just run my XMP profile.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Yes, it's in your guide and hes asking for a faster way to find instability.


That's an incomplete picture. He was talking about how x264 test was already too hard to pass. Prime95 would be way worse than x264 for that problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Darkwizzie...I don't doubt what your saying. However, if I run XTU and I am stable at 1.27V and I run my day to day tasks and games for several weeks with no crashes, then isn't that better than running 1.35V if it isn't needed? That's just a lot more unnecessary heat.


We have different incentives. I'm running a guide and a chart. With how finnicky stability can be, and this disconnect between being crashy and not ackowledging it (human psychology), I have to set up a standard so overclocks are somewhat comparable. Plus, a chart with people that crash and the settings not updated since makes my chart close to useless. If I get people coming back (even if it's like 30% of the people that took the test) and crash despite passing whatever I recommend, then that looks -very- bad on my part.

If you can confirm with good certainty that you are OK with XTU, then so be it. I still can't chart you in the main chart, I'd have to chart you in the secondary chart because rules are rules. I think you tested and passed Realbench for 8 hours, right? That is already enough to get into the main chart.

I still don't understand how ram can be a problem if it's set to 2133 while overclocking the CPU.

And dang, you responded quickly. I was still typing.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's an incomplete picture. He was talking about how x264 test was already too hard to pass. Prime95 would be way worse than x264 for that problem.
> 
> We have different incentives. I'm running a guide and a chart. With how finnicky stability can be, and this disconnect between being crashy and not ackowledging it (human psychology), I have to set up a standard so overclocks are somewhat comparable. Plus, a chart with people that crash and the settings not updated since makes my chart close to useless. If I get people coming back (even if it's like 30% of the people that took the test) and crash despite passing whatever I recommend, then that looks -very- bad on my part.
> 
> If you can confirm with good certainty that you are OK with XTU, then so be it. I still can't chart you in the main chart, I'd have to chart you in the secondary chart because rules are rules. I think you tested and passed Realbench for 8 hours, right? That is already enough to get into the main chart.
> 
> I still don't understand how ram can be a problem if it's set to 2133 while overclocking the CPU.
> 
> And dang, you responded quickly. I was still typing.


I fully understand...I could care less about being on the chart to be honest...I did pass realbench for 8 hours on 1.325V and I took a screen shot. I can certainly fill out the form if you'd like, but my goal was never to be on the chart. Nonetheless your guide and the knowledge shared here has been extremely helpful.

Not sure what your referring to with the issues with RAM. I just said I was going to turn on my XMP profile.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's an incomplete picture. He was talking about how x264 test was already too hard to pass. Prime95 would be way worse than x264 for that problem.


If you say it needs 1 hour OCCT or 5 hours x264 to be stable and he says he wants to be stable fast, why is he running x264 and not occt?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 1.35V just seems really high for 4.6GHz? Also wondering if x264 is way overkill for my needs. I use my PC for gaming and web browsing


Realbench uses x264 for the meat of CPU core testing, it's just evidently either not working as well for you as the updated x264 package or you got random chance making it look that way.

x264 is good to follow and get rock solid because it *IS* an actual use-case. It's quite a lot easier than Prime to make stable. It's quite widely used, even by fairly casual computer users (particularly gamers) - if you ever need to encode a video or livestream anything, you'll turn to x264 (even if it's buried in programs like OBS and Handbrake). It's also likely that some other random programs have x264-like characteristics, as it's only a medium-hardish difficulty test.

1.35 isn't high for 4.6ghz; If you're rock solid there, your CPU is little better than average. This is the skylake overclocking guide _with statistics_ and OP shows median CPU at ~1.376v, 4.6ghz. Mine is evidently not rock solid there yet, though it's fairly close.


----------



## CC268

Fair enough...as of now I think I will go by XTU and then do some real world use...if I have issues there I will turn to x264. It will be good data and will be interesting anyways.

Like I said I do no media encoding or live streaming whatsoever. I don't even edit photos lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I fully understand...I could care less about being on the chart to be honest...I did pass realbench for 8 hours on 1.325V and I took a screen shot. I can certainly fill out the form if you'd like, but my goal was never to be on the chart. Nonetheless your guide and the knowledge shared here has been extremely helpful.
> 
> Not sure what your referring to with the issues with RAM. I just said I was going to turn on my XMP profile.


Yes, but if possible I'd like to get more people in my chart so the statistics are better.

Thanks


----------



## llantant

50 loops x264. 4.8/4.7 @ 1.4v


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *easier? ... it's different than x264. Guys - there is no one single stress test that is system-wide brutal. Closest is Realbench. x264 is great if you do alot of encoding, but tells you little about cpu i/o, etc*. At least on this platform you do not need to test peg/dmi if you run a high BCLK...
> the four best IMO: x264 (although x265 is "harder"), HCI memtest, Google Stressapptest, REalbenchv2.4 : cpu core, ram/cache, ram, system-wide
> you either did not read my post or can't comprehend what it says. .,.. slope change?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Praz took 5 min to do his. When I did my first 3770K it took 10... 9 min 57sec staring at it and 3sec to delid. I'll do this one sometime... you just need a machine vise, a piece of wood (pine) and a hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen way more dead chips from a scratched trace, not to mention racked nerves. no razor fiddling again for me. IMO, it's worth doing yourself. it's a hobby - DIY and enjoy.


can someone donate 20 just for practice - I am sure I will be ok after









I gotta admire the guys that do delid and more so to the average guy that does not have money too waste


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Well I failed x264 on 1.325V after 8 loops despite passing 8 hours of RealBench. As much as I have enjoyed OCing and the learning experience, it is beginning to get a bit frustrating. I am on my third week of trying to figure all this out and all these tests just take SO much time. At some point I may just turn my XMP on and start using the damn computer lol.


OC is a hobby for some and for others it is a free way of getting extra performance. I use tests to give me a temp and I only now use Aida 64, which is less strenuous. My computer is never gonna soak up 100% for hrs on end. And all these test are not real world usage. Don't get hung on all this! You done and others have done a lot more - way more than I ever do. Do i have probs with my computer or others in the past no!

Now enjoy your computer and stop being a computer hypochondriac


----------



## Cyro999

Fails happen - and i'm thankful for that fail that happens after 5-50 hours of load, it lets you know that you're really close and can add X amount of voltage then not worry - especially with Skylake when it's mostly just Vcore.

Failing is not a failure, it's a successful test. If you load your CPU and you always crash after 10 seconds or you don't crash at all, you have learned nothing! If you run some stuff including 8 hours of realbench and an hour of x264 and then fail, you know you're very close - ~+0.02vcore is fine.


----------



## lilchronic

I personally think this is the best way to delid. I have done it this way on at least 10 different ivy / haswell cpu's.


----------



## ladcrooks

Yeah! it looks easy









I do understand the use of the plastic card , same principle for taking laptops a part ' casing ' but with a sturdier card such as a bank card


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's the bios (if you have the most recent release). Should be patched soon (I hope). Stick w/ adaptive until it is. (if you have the M8E, I have a bios that does adaptive correctly).


Thanks, I have the Hero and I'm using 902, not the latest one and it still has some quirks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I personally think this is the best way to delid. I have done it this way on at least 10 different ivy / haswell cpu's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see that black adhesive...I've used black automotive adhesive after a Haswell delid and it works good and looks "factory".







Still got some in my computer toolbox.


----------



## SteveRo

Same chip, now at 4906 - this run - adaptive, +110mv, LLC level 2, still pushing









edit - Cooling configuration:
EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block
XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump
Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans

http://postimg.org/image/shcpz5mur/full/
upload photos


----------



## Daytraders

So when you delid, do you just then keep lid off, so your cpu fan heatsink just contacts the little metal bit in the middle of the chip ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> So when you delid, do you just then keep lid off, so your cpu fan heatsink just contacts the little metal bit in the middle of the chip ?


That's called bare die and you don't have to do it that way. You can put the IHS right back on, or reseal it (which is what Siliconlottery does, so it looks like it was never opened). Bare die has the best temps, but not really by much. If you overtighten the heatsink too much you can break your chip, so be careful.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's called bare die and you don't have to do it that way. You can put the IHS right back on, or reseal it (which is what Siliconlottery does, so it looks like it was never opened). Bare die has the best temps, but not really by much. If you overtighten the heatsink too much you can break your chip, so be careful.


Thx for reply, so why do people delid just to put lid back on ? cheers


----------



## SteveRo

daytraders - significantly lower temps because better thermal material replaced inside.


----------



## alecmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, so why do people delid just to put lid back on ? cheers


To change the crappy thermal past from intel to liquid metal. And as a bonus to reduce tiny gap between lid and cpu


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, so why do people delid just to put lid back on ? cheers


Yea, clean it off, both the paste and the adhesive that holds the IHS to the rest of the package, then apply CLU. Siliconlottery just adds a less crappy adhesive as an extra step. Or you can put the paste and just do bare die cuz' YOLO.


----------



## Daytraders

Ah ok guys, i see now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks jpm! I will check out HCI memtest - so is it cool if I use my XMP profile or should I enter it in manually? Just not familiar with how to do that and I can see that adding even more time to all this since I would need to research it.
> Yea idk why it doesn't like x264 much - it does great with RealBench and then x264 just kills me
> Man you know a lot about PCs haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Darkwizzie...I don't doubt what your saying. However, if I run XTU and I am stable at 1.27V and I run my day to day tasks and games for several weeks with no crashes, then isn't that better than running 1.35V if it isn't needed? That's just a lot more unnecessary heat.
> For my memory I am going to just run my XMP profile.


Avoid XMP. enter timings manually or as I posted earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 50 loops x264. 4.8/4.7 @ 1.4v


Gold chip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Same chip, now at 4906 - this run - adaptive, +110mv, LLC level 2, still pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> edit - Cooling configuration:
> EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block
> XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump
> Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/shcpz5mur/full/
> upload photos


lol - _more_ golden chip.


----------



## John-X

Hi guys,i have the Maximus viii hero with a 6700k and when i oc my cpu at 4.5ghz (aida64 and realtempgt shows 4.5ghz constant)the cpuz shows the stock speed 4.0ghz and only when i stress the cpu shows 4.5ghz....c states and speedstep are disabled....Any ideas how to make it
4.5ghz constant?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Hi guys,i have the Maximus viii hero with a 6700k and when i oc my cpu at 4.5ghz (aida64 and realtempgt shows 4.5ghz constant)the cpuz shows the stock speed 4.0ghz and only when i stress the cpu shows 4.5ghz....c states and speedstep are disabled....Any ideas how to make it
> 4.5ghz constant?


Set windows advanced power plan to High Performance or change "min proc state" to 100%. If that does not work, the polling error can be due to instability,


----------



## John-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Hi guys,i have the Maximus viii hero with a 6700k and when i oc my cpu at 4.5ghz (aida64 and realtempgt shows 4.5ghz constant)the cpuz shows the stock speed 4.0ghz and only when i stress the cpu shows 4.5ghz....c states and speedstep are disabled....Any ideas how to make it
> 4.5ghz constant?
> 
> 
> 
> Set windows advanced power plan to High Performance or change "min proc state" to 100%. If that does not work, the polling error can be due to instability,
Click to expand...

Thank you very very much!!!







windows advanced power plan to high performance do the trick!


----------



## Jpmboy

if you like the balanced plan for your monitors etc, mod balanced min proc state to 100%.


----------



## mrdouble99

Adaptive mode is trying to crap my voltage ...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> OC is a hobby for some and for others it is a free way of getting extra performance. I use tests to give me a temp and I only now use Aida 64, which is less strenuous. My computer is never gonna soak up 100% for hrs on end. And all these test are not real world usage. Don't get hung on all this! You done and others have done a lot more - way more than I ever do. Do i have probs with my computer or others in the past no!
> 
> Now enjoy your computer and stop being a computer hypochondriac


Thanks I fully understand the hobby vs. free way of getting extra performance. I am just trying to get the extra performance while learning all the OC stuff along the way. I agree...I am just gonna stick with 1.28V and 4.6GHz since I am stable on XTU for 8 hours with that. I just want to use the computer now - if I crash I will up the voltage. I agree that I will never come close to stressing my CPU at 100% for hours on end.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's an incomplete picture. He was talking about how x264 test was already too hard to pass. Prime95 would be way worse than x264 for that problem.
> 
> We have different incentives. I'm running a guide and a chart. With how finnicky stability can be, and this disconnect between being crashy and not ackowledging it (human psychology), I have to set up a standard so overclocks are somewhat comparable. Plus, a chart with people that crash and the settings not updated since makes my chart close to useless. If I get people coming back (even if it's like 30% of the people that took the test) and crash despite passing whatever I recommend, then that looks -very- bad on my part.
> 
> If you can confirm with good certainty that you are OK with XTU, then so be it. I still can't chart you in the main chart, I'd have to chart you in the secondary chart because rules are rules. I think you tested and passed Realbench for 8 hours, right? That is already enough to get into the main chart.
> 
> 
> 
> *I still don't understand how ram can be a problem if it's set to 2133 while overclocking the CPU.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And dang, you responded quickly. I was still typing.


It shouldn't. Either way we make the assumption that the stock/default settings for Ram or CPU are error free.
Takes 1 hour google stressapptest to stress a memory OC or the stock SPD with the CPU at defaults/stock (Dos-based memtest86+ is pretty useless unless the stick(s) is actually broken) just to be sure we're not chasing a red herring before hours of CPU stability testing.
x264 loads less than 1GB of ram on top of Win10. So in that case, ram is probably not the root cause for it failing.

BTW - great OP and thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks I fully understand the *hobby vs. free way of getting extra performance.* I am just trying to get the extra performance while learning all the OC stuff along the way. I agree...I am just gonna stick with 1.28V and 4.6GHz since I am stable on XTU for 8 hours with that. I just want to use the computer now - if I crash I will up the voltage. I agree that I will never come close to stressing my CPU at 100% for hours on end.


lol - they're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## CC268

Well...I don't think it needs to be taken to absolute extremes either - you obviously know A LOT about this stuff - much more than I will ever know. On the other hand, I don't feel that it is necessary to make this overly complicated. There seems to be a vast majority of people who simply change their Core Clock, Core Voltage, Core Voltage Mode (Adapative), enable XMP and call it good - and a vast majority of them have no issues.

To some extent you have to draw a line or this overclocking process would practically be endless. That was never my intent when I started learning about OCing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Well...I don't think it needs to be taken to absolute extremes either - you obviously know A LOT about this stuff - much more than I will ever know. On the other hand, I don't feel that it is necessary to make this overly complicated. There seems to be a vast majority of people who simply change their Core Clock, Core Voltage, Core Voltage Mode (Adapative), enable XMP and call it good - and a vast majority of them have no issues.
> 
> To some extent you have to draw a line or this overclocking process would practically be endless. That was never my intent when I started learning about OCing.


Hello

The level of stability that will suffice needs to be balanced against the usage. If the system is a toy than occasional instability will not be much more than a minor aggravation. For my usage when I'm running something like several hour Spice simulations where constant circuit tweaking is required any type of instability is out of the question.


----------



## CC268

^^^Of course - and if I was doing super critical things on my PC then I would probably be more apt to go with something like x264 or maybe even Prime


----------



## bazookatooths

With intel moving voltage regulation back to the motherboard what would be the point of delid on skylake for a couple degrees ? Or is it netting more ?

If i was doing super critical things i would not overclock at all.


----------



## ladcrooks

if it was a machine critical too work - i wouldn't play with an OC in the 1st place - i would get the right cpu for the job


----------



## Mesko

Hello guys, I'm new to this forum and I have an problem with my overclocked i5 6600k, I tried to overclock it to 4.7GHz and i ran x264 custom test over night (8hours), and it was stable on 1.36V Vcore. Now when I tried to stress my cpu with prime95 I am getting rounding erros, and it's impossible for me to get it stable for prime95, I tried rising my VCore to 1.4V but it's still not enough for prime95. I also tried 27.9 version and 28.7, both are giving me this error. Was also trying with both enabled and disabled XMP profile, but I'm getting same error. I didn't touch my ram settings. Then I tried to lower my multiplier to 46 and I was getting same error at 1.4V, now I'm wondering what could be the problem. Any help would be appreciated.

My motherboard is ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming and Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 2666MHz Ram (1x8GB).


----------



## SteveRo

Mesko - my opinion - if you are x264 stable for 8 hrs - your stable. prime95 seems to give a lot of rounding errors on a system that is rock solid otherwise. i say stop with the p95 stuff - stick with x264 or realbench. just my two bits -









edit - are you really 1x8gb memory?


----------



## Mesko

Ok, thanks for info. Yes I am, why?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mesko*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm new to this forum and I have an problem with my overclocked i5 6600k, I tried to overclock it to 4.7GHz and i ran x264 custom test over night (8hours), and it was stable on 1.36V Vcore. Now when I tried to stress my cpu with prime95 I am getting rounding erros, and it's impossible for me to get it stable for prime95, I tried rising my VCore to 1.4V but it's still not enough for prime95. I also tried 27.9 version and 28.7, both are giving me this error. Was also trying with both enabled and disabled XMP profile, but I'm getting same error. I didn't touch my ram settings. Then I tried to lower my multiplier to 46 and I was getting same error at 1.4V, now I'm wondering what could be the problem. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming and Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 2666MHz Ram (1x8GB).


Try dropping 1-2 core multipliers, keeping 1.36vcore and then work up if it works. Prime is hard; you have to work up carefully.
Quote:


> prime95 seems to give a lot of rounding errors on a system that is rock solid otherwise


Prime works at stock. As long as it works at stock, it's OC-induced instability.

You should really be using 2x4GB as it doubles bandwidth (or 2x8GB). It doesn't matter for some tasks, but it also does matter for some


----------



## Mesko

On 4.5GHz It seems to be stable in prime, but damn temps up to 90-95c with my Scythe Mugen Max...


----------



## bazookatooths

With bios at 1.38v . i am getting 1.368v under load at 4.8ghz very rarely it will jump to 1.37v. Temps are around 65-71


----------



## Daytraders

Depends how long you run prime as different tests diffifernt heat, i start at like 60/65, but then whatever cooler you have it will go into the high 70/80, and thats at just 1.33v 4.5ghz


----------



## error-id10t

So any ideas on how warm RAM can be before it becomes a problem, I'm just going to brute-force more out of it by raising volts,at the moment 1.4v and yesterday one DIMM peaked at ~44 degrees (ambient ~30).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So any ideas on how warm RAM can be before it becomes a problem, I'm just going to brute-force more out of it by raising volts,at the moment 1.4v and yesterday one DIMM peaked at ~44 degrees (ambient ~30).


1; Damn your ambients are hot. Like, how do you not die? You must sweat and drink a ton 24/7

2; I think 44c is fine, recall seeing 50c on ddr3. Not sure for ddr4. I do not suggest 24/7-ing >>1.4v on RAM with skylake at the moment because of relative lack of returns and concerns for IMC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So any ideas on how warm RAM can be before it becomes a problem, I'm just going to brute-force more out of it by raising volts,at the moment 1.4v and yesterday one DIMM peaked at ~44 degrees (ambient ~30).


This can depend on tha ICs on the sticks, etc... but from the JDEC it looks like 85C is a guide for DDR4 data fidelity.

_4.8.1 Normal temperature mode
Once this mode is enabled by setting bit A3=1 and A2=0 in MR4, Refresh commands should be issued to DDR4 SDRAM with the
refresh period equal to or shorter than tREFI of normal temperature range (0°C - 85°C). In this mode, the system guarantees that the
DRAM temperature does not exceed 85°C.
Below 45°C, DDR4 SDRAM may adjust internal refresh period to be longer than tREFI of the normal temperature range by skipping
external refresh commands with proper gear ratio. The internal refresh period adjustment is automatically done inside the DRAM and
user does not need to provide any additional control._

basically, the hotter they get, the more difficulty there is in stabilizing.
(yawn, right?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 1; Damn your ambients are hot. Like, how do you not die? You must sweat and drink a ton 24/7
> 
> 2; I think 44c is fine, recall seeing 50c on ddr3. Not sure for ddr4. I do not suggest 24/7-ing >>1.4v on RAM with skylake at the moment because of relative lack of returns and concerns for IMC


Guess I'm running one data point in that experiment. (recognizing that Intel will certify DDR4 XMP to 1.5V)


----------



## CC268

So if I enable Adaptive voltage mode...how much will the voltage typically go over what is set in the BIOS?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So if I enable Adaptive voltage mode...how much will the voltage typically go over what is set in the BIOS?


Depends on the load AFAIK.

You could try setting ~3.5ghz at 1.1v adaptive and testing yourself. Setting a max overclock with adaptive without a full understanding of how adaptive is behaving for you seems to be a very bad idea at the moment


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So if I enable Adaptive voltage mode...how much will *the voltage typically go over what is set in the BIOS*?


if the bios is working correctly, none.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So that's good news.
> 
> You're never going to get 4.5giggles stable by raising only 0.015v considering 4.4giggles seems to be the last "easy" multiplier. If you want to chase 4.5giggles then start at 1.4v and see where you are, if I was a betting man, you'll still fail until ~1.41v.
> 
> If your cooling is sufficient, 1.41v isn't bad as evident from the OP. Plenty of people run that.
> 
> add: enable at least C3 and/or up to C6, they don't cause harm.


soo maybe if i goo up 1.41v is no to safe rigth?? i mean i have a nice cooling , but , i see some people get 4.5 on 6600k with 1.360v.... any suggestion?


----------



## dragoncore

dammm i have made a lot of settings and now even one get stable at 4.5Ghz even 1.45 was my temps 85°C that´s soo higth , mmmmm soo maybe anything what can help??


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 2; I think 44c is fine, recall seeing 50c on ddr3. Not sure for ddr4. I do not suggest 24/7-ing >>1.4v on RAM with skylake at the moment because of relative lack of returns and concerns for IMC


But is vRAM tied to IMC, isn't that what SA/IO does (I don't know)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This can depend on tha ICs on the sticks, etc... but from the JDEC it looks like 85C is a guide for DDR4 data fidelity.
> 
> basically, the hotter they get, the more difficulty there is in stabilizing.
> (yawn, right?)


Thanks, not much of a leap but 3333 is stable. Tried 3200C15 but that's worse than 3333C16, 3466 didn't want to play ball.


----------



## SteveRo

Good Morning Mr. Darkwizzie,
Please replace my current spreadsheet info with this.
Much thanks!









Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100.1250
Core Multiplier: 49x
Core Frequency: 4906
Cache Frequency: 4002
Vcore in UEFI: offset mode, +110mv
Vcore: 1.456
FCLK: 800.4
Cooling Solution: Custom Cooling
Stability Test: 8.5 hrs, x264, 70x, 16T
Batch Number: Malay L535B123
Ram Speed: 2135 15-15-15
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula (Bios P1.50)
LLC Setting: Level 2
Misc Comments: Purchased from Newegg, ordered 04Oct15. Still pressing













edit - i just noticed i only saved the log - you want the cmd window? Let me know if you want me to rerun.- my bad -


----------



## ladcrooks

I sit here with my computer and happily - but cos it is a new toy, my mind still ponders over the bios









I have had it running in all different scenarios and the more i read about them the more i worry. I was ok until i started reading more threads here and other sites, not worried about what I can get out of my chip anymore, its all the modes mentioned

Adaptive - Offset - Manual - Many topics all over the place whats best and not and some bug issues with certain boards, spikes..... and the list goes on. Just spent the last few hrs on some credible sites i.e Hardocp and it seems nothing is concrete - a chipset rushed out! Board manufactures blaming Intel and vice versa, so where does that really leave us?

Example - I can run with fixed voltage 1.240 and LLC 1 at 4.5 without Adaptive - Offset

Are these Adaptive - Offset modes just to save a bit of power - will a fixed have much of a long term negative affect?

Are many of you after obtaining the OC desired then using using Adaptive - Offset after ? It does not seem clear cut if you venture deeply into this


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. ladcrooks - i don't have adaptive on asrock - i use offset so that i'm not always pumping high volts through the chip. In my case - by using offset i am at 0.88v when idle and then 1.456v at load. The idea is this might get the user a little more time before chip degradation sets in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But is vRAM tied to IMC, isn't that what SA/IO does (I don't know)?
> Thanks, not much of a leap but 3333 is stable. Tried 3200C15 but that's worse than 3333C16, 3466 didn't want to play ball.


for 3466 did you increase VSA, VCCIO and PCH core? I had trouble getting 3466 to even boot without bumping all three on hynix, with samsung had to bump each just not as much. (using a hynix 3300c16 kit and a Sammy 3200c16 kit). IDK, may be my particular CPU and MB samples - worth a try tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. ladcrooks - i don't have adaptive on asrock - i use offset so that i'm not always pumping high volts through the chip. In my case - by using offset i am at 0.88v when idle and then 1.456v at load. The idea is this might get the user a little more time before chip degradation sets in.











Only times I'll use fixed is when forced to (like 125 or 166 strap on x99), Adaptive can be made to look just like manual by setting min proc state to 100% in windows adv power options... if needed.


----------



## Strife21

Darkwizzie,

Hoping I can get added to the secondary chart. Finally got my 4.6ghz OC dialed in with 4600 cache. Stable on prime for 9hours. 1.35 adaptive vcore set in UEFI. Which led to between 1.344v and 1.360v vcore listed in hwinfo.

Had to mess around with the vccio a bit to get it dialed in and completely stable. Ended up with 1.20 Vccio and 1.15 sys agent. My RAM was designed for X99 so it was a bit tricky to get everything working perfectly.


----------



## SteveRo

Mr Jpmboy - or just flip the power plan to "highj performance"? - push of the button


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr Jpmboy - or just flip the power plan to "highj performance"? - push of the button


yes - High perf just brings other settings in also unless you customize it (like monitor settings etc). But as far as CPU state is concerned, does the same.


----------



## TylerAD

You do not get the benefits of running dual channel with the ram. I think this boosts overall performance.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I sit here with my computer and happily - but cos it is a new toy, my mind still ponders over the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had it running in all different scenarios and the more i read about them the more i worry. I was ok until i started reading more threads here and other sites, not worried about what I can get out of my chip anymore, its all the modes mentioned
> 
> Adaptive - Offset - Manual - Many topics all over the place whats best and not and some bug issues with certain boards, spikes..... and the list goes on. Just spent the last few hrs on some credible sites i.e Hardocp and it seems nothing is concrete - a chipset rushed out! Board manufactures blaming Intel and vice versa, so where does that really leave us?
> 
> Example - I can run with fixed voltage 1.240 and LLC 1 at 4.5 without Adaptive - Offset
> 
> Are these Adaptive - Offset modes just to save a bit of power - will a fixed have much of a long term negative affect?
> 
> Are many of you after obtaining the OC desired then using using Adaptive - Offset after ? It does not seem clear cut if you venture deeply into this


Example - I can run with fixed voltage 1.240 and LLC 1 at 4.5

Wow thats low vcore, i need 1.33v at 4.5


----------



## ladcrooks

it is but it will *not pass prime* - I look at the fact that i can run all my normal programs *what I use* , my world does not revolve around apps using 100% cpu. Not worried about benchmarks or hrs of any stress test - that's me! Do not need to be told differently









I ran at 5.0 for over a week without issues but decided on lower









I flirt with max speed and minimal vt and failure


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> it is but it will *not pass prime* - I look at the fact that i can run all my normal programs *what I use* , my world does not revolve around apps using 100% cpu. Not worried about benchmarks or hrs of any stress test - that's me! Do not need to be told differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran at 5.0 for over a week without issues but decided on lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I flirt with max speed and minimal vt and failure


call me OCD but I could never just happily run my computer without a variety of stress tests lol.


----------



## ladcrooks

ha!ha!ha! - its home computer and no worry if it crashed but in all the time i have done this it has been ok









of course, if it did i would up the ante


----------



## CC268

Well I am stable at 1.29V and 4.6GHz - ran XTU and AIDA64 for 10+ hours. Will be interested to see if I ever have any issues with real world stuff.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

With low stability you can never know if the os/app/game crashed/misbehaved because it's bugged or because you need more voltage.

If you get undetected malware/trojan/virus the remedy will be more Vcore.


----------



## CC268

^^^Not sure that I follow that but alright haha


----------



## oparr

Speaking of stability, here's an eight hour prime95 run @4.8GHz. Core max temp is 71C;

http://tinyurl.com/pdknrtx


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 3466 did you increase VSA, VCCIO and PCH core? I had trouble getting 3466 to even boot without bumping all three on hynix, with samsung had to bump each just not as much. (using a hynix 3300c16 kit and a Sammy 3200c16 kit). IDK, may be my particular CPU and MB samples - worth a try tho.


3466CAS16 has two problems for me.

1) I have to drop from 1T to 2T. The performance drop from this makes it slower than the stable 3333CAS16, so it's a wasted effort.
2) If I drop from CAS16 to CAS17 I can then retain 1T. This seems to give a nice boost, however screen doesn't play ball at all and completely wipes itself out so I can't confirm latency increases etc, nothing I've tried seems to help here.

I don't know how/why the iGPU is linked to this but I think I need a dGPU to give the CPU some headroom.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! Let us know how it sings!


CLU finally got here, ran IBT high on 10 loops, it used to shoot up to low-mid 90's and now it is maxing out at 74!! Gonna try pushing my OC again past 4.7!


----------



## CC268

Hmm now you guys have me intrigued on doing my own delidding...BUTTT idk


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> ^^^Not sure that I follow that but alright haha


You got it








It was a joke, meaning if the machine acts up or behaves strangely anyone that OCs could think it's unstable.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 3466 did you increase VSA, VCCIO and PCH core? I had trouble getting 3466 to even boot without bumping all three on hynix, with samsung had to bump each just not as much. (using a hynix 3300c16 kit and a Sammy 3200c16 kit). IDK, may be my particular CPU and MB samples - worth a try tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only times I'll use fixed is when forced to (like 125 or 166 strap on x99), Adaptive can be made to look just like manual by setting min proc state to 100% in windows adv power options... if needed.


I read the extreme guide but I still don't quite understand fully how to OC ram. I run a hyperx fury ddr4 2133mhz kit (8x2GB) btw...

So you up VCCSA, VCCIO and VDRAM? anything else? and how do you know which ones to bump up and when?


----------



## spddmn24

For anyone with an MSI board, send tech support an email asking about LLC. I did and they sent me a beta bios with it. Only 1 setting, but seems to be working.


----------



## dragoncore

really?? i need it that Bios, i have MSI gaming m3


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> For anyone with an MSI board, send tech support an email asking about LLC. I did and they sent me a beta bios with it. Only 1 setting, but seems to be working.


really?? i need it that Bios, i have MSI gaming m3


----------



## abso

Are there any overclocking attempts with non-K Skylake CPUs so far? Cant find much about it. I only read somewhere that BCLK is not linked with pcie anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 3466CAS16 has two problems for me.
> 
> 1) I have to drop from 1T to 2T. The performance drop from this makes it slower than the stable 3333CAS16, so it's a wasted effort.
> 2) If I drop from CAS16 to CAS17 I can then retain 1T. This seems to give a nice boost, however screen doesn't play ball at all and completely wipes itself out so I can't confirm latency increases etc, nothing I've tried seems to help here.
> 
> I don't know how/why the iGPU is linked to this but I think I need a dGPU to give the CPU some headroom.


iGPU may cap the IMC a bit... what VDIMM and what is the rated speed/cas for the kit? The GS single sided kit I'm running at 3466c161T is a 3200c16 samsung kit. Did you try raising VSA?

cpu and cache at 4.6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> CLU finally got here, ran IBT high on 10 loops, it used to shoot up to low-mid 90's and now it is maxing out at 74!! Gonna try pushing my OC again past 4.7!


~ 20C reduction! Crazy good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I read the extreme guide but I still don't quite understand fully how to OC ram. I run a hyperx fury ddr4 2133mhz kit (*8x2GB*) btw...
> 
> So you up VCCSA, VCCIO and VDRAM? anything else? and how do you know which ones to bump up and when?


wait , you mean a 2x8GB kit.







I'll assume they are samsung (aid64 will show the IC manufacturer)
Set vsa and vccio to 1.2125V, PCH leave on Auto unless you see post code 00, 41, 55
In bios on the ram timings page, looks thru the presets for a speed at a voltage you are willing to run at. Load the preset, set the voltage and see if it will post. If yes, that's a starting point to tune on (voltage, timings, etc) once you have it fairly stable (eg, no overt freezes, blackouts, "page faults") AID64 memory test is s easy stress to start with - mo crash in 10Min, move on to memtestPro. If that throes errors, either up VDIMM, loosen primaries. If the settings can get thru 50% coverage in memtest (or 20min google stressapptest in linux) Great! Fine tune and when it holds up to GSAT 1h or memtest at least 100%, start to lower vsa and vccio. BTW - All the presets run a very low tRAS, best to set this to the sum of CAS+ tRTP+tRCD. +/- 2.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But is vRAM tied to IMC, isn't that what SA/IO does (I don't know)?
> Thanks, not much of a leap but 3333 is stable. Tried 3200C15 but that's worse than 3333C16, 3466 didn't want to play ball.


The vRAM voltage is dangerous to IMC as well as those. Recently, it's been more of a worry than what voltage the RAM can take, especially since the RAM is £50-70 for £8GB and the CPU is £300


----------



## Jpmboy

again - Intel will certify DDR4 XMP to 1.5V... all substructures considered, eg the IMC.
But running that high is a personal tolerance thing.


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragoncore*
> 
> really?? i need it that Bios, i have MSI gaming m3


\

Krait 170a gaming here. Only 1 setting, but I would rather set voltage to 1.31 in bios and hit 1.376 under load vs hit 1.424 under light load and drop down to 1.368.

Bad news is I just ordered a watercooler to replace my 212 plus to try to go from 4.6 to 4.7. Wasn't stable at 1.44v, hoping dropping down from 80+ degrees helps.


----------



## dragoncore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> \
> 
> Krait 170a gaming here. Only 1 setting, but I would rather set voltage to 1.31 in bios and hit 1.376 under load vs hit 1.424 under light load and drop down to 1.368.
> 
> Bad news is I just ordered a watercooler to replace my 212 plus to try to go from 4.6 to 4.7. Wasn't stable at 1.44v, hoping dropping down from 80+ degrees helps.


ohh well i already sent a message to MSI support team , lets see what the answer..well ter are a god Air colling for you in market, wtaer cooling is good too, well 1.44 is a lot voltage, not good, you should not pass over 80°C .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> again - Intel will certify DDR4 XMP to 1.5V... all substructures considered, eg the IMC.
> But running that high is a personal tolerance thing.


Can you link a 1.5v XMP kit?

Since Intel refuses to officially support ddr3 (only ddr3l which default to 1.35v) i'm not keen to set 1.55 v on RAM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Can you link a 1.5v XMP kit?
> 
> Since Intel refuses to officially support ddr3 (only ddr3l which default to 1.35v) i'm not keen to set 1.55 v on RAM


yes - kingston brought out a couple. Don;t know where they are now. I posted a legit review link and quote from Intel regarding xmp. Don't care about the kit, only Intel's statement.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/13720_20#post_24530980


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - kingston brought out a couple. Don;t know where they are now. I posted a legit review link and quote from Intel regarding xmp. Don't care about the kit, only Intel's statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/13720_20#post_24530980


I think it's worth a note that they could be meant for Haswell-E but i do feel a little safer at 1.35 now


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> iGPU may cap the IMC a bit... what VDIMM and what is the rated speed/cas for the kit? The GS single sided kit I'm running at 3466c161T is a 3200c16 samsung kit. Did you try raising VSA?
> 
> cpu and cache at 4.6
> ~ 20C reduction! Crazy good!
> wait , you mean a 2x8GB kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll assume they are samsung (aid64 will show the IC manufacturer)
> Set vsa and vccio to 1.2125V, PCH leave on Auto unless you see post code 00, 41, 55
> In bios on the ram timings page, looks thru the presets for a speed at a voltage you are willing to run at. Load the preset, set the voltage and see if it will post. If yes, that's a starting point to tune on (voltage, timings, etc) once you have it fairly stable (eg, no overt freezes, blackouts, "page faults") AID64 memory test is s easy stress to start with - mo crash in 10Min, move on to memtestPro. If that throes errors, either up VDIMM, loosen primaries. If the settings can get thru 50% coverage in memtest (or 20min google stressapptest in linux) Great! Fine tune and when it holds up to GSAT 1h or memtest at least 100%, start to lower vsa and vccio. BTW - All the presets run a very low tRAS, best to set this to the sum of CAS+ tRTP+tRCD. +/- 2.


presets? on my bios there are no presets... currently I have them all on auto because the last two times I tried to tighten timings, **** won't even boot

Edit:
also my ram stick are sk hynix


----------



## error-id10t

There are kits with XMP at 1.4v so I'm happy to run that now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> iGPU may cap the IMC a bit... what VDIMM and what is the rated speed/cas for the kit? The GS single sided kit I'm running at 3466c161T is a 3200c16 samsung kit. Did you try raising VSA?
> 
> cpu and cache at 4.6


All I can find is Corsair in AIDA or any other program.. it's their 3200CAS16 1.35v (model in sig).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> BTW - All the presets run a very low tRAS, best to set this to the sum of CAS+ tRTP+tRCD. +/- 2.


Why is this exactly? Some rule for more effective memory clocks?


----------



## LgDoubleDouble

I'm getting really bad temps on my 6700k and NH-D15 when I stress test (no OC), but my idles are fine. Could my thermal paste be applied incorrectly?

Idle with 100% fan = 29c
x264 with 100% fan = 90c


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah that's bad.. I don't think I've seen those temps mentioned by anyone unless your ambient is 50+!! I'd redo the paste. 90 isn't going to brake the CPU or anything but no, it shouldn't be getting those temps from x264.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LgDoubleDouble*
> 
> I'm getting really bad temps on my 6700k and NH-D15 when I stress test (no OC), but my idles are fine. Could my thermal paste be applied incorrectly?
> 
> Idle with 100% fan = 29c
> x264 with 100% fan = 90c


That's definitely too high.

Make sure the cooler is seated properly and that nothing is physically preventing the cooler from being seated correctly (RAM modules or something).


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LgDoubleDouble*
> 
> I'm getting really bad temps on my 6700k and NH-D15 when I stress test (no OC), but my idles are fine. Could my thermal paste be applied incorrectly?
> 
> Idle with 100% fan = 29c
> x264 with 100% fan = 90c


My idles are 22c with a worse cooler and cooler doesn't come into play much for idle temps.

x264 with 100% fan reaching 90c? I have ~65-72c depending on room temp at 1.375v. What voltage are you using? If you didn't manually set, you really should - my CPU was using 1.42v at stock default settings on the VIII Hero. for 4.2ghz.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Would a 4.8ghz OC see any gaming performance with 980ti SLI? I slammed my 4770k up to 4.5ghz with 780 SLI and noticed a difference but I read that Maxwell architecture isn't as bottlenecked as the previous gen, so would an OC on a 6700k be beneficial or just marginal?


----------



## rogergamer

I just tried x264 after my delid with weird results..... so IBT high went from ~94 to ~74, but x264 hovered around ~64 pre and post delid..... what the ****?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> but I read that Maxwell architecture isn't as bottlenecked as the previous gen


I have seen zero evidence to suggest that a Maxwell GPU needs less CPU time per frame than Kepler and i have spent a lot of time looking at stuff like that.

The Nvidia drivers often need way less CPU time than AMD ones, but that applies to Kepler too. Nvidia drivers have improved a LOT in the last 2 years, that also applies to kepler

And sure, a lot of games that are CPU limited at times scale pretty much exactly linearly with CPU core frequency - so 20% higher core clock = 20% more performance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think it's worth a note that they could be meant for Haswell-E but i do feel a little safer at 1.35 now


DDR4 XMP certs are for DDR4 whether used on HWE or SKL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> presets? on my bios there are no presets... currently I have them all on auto because the last two times I tried to tighten timings, **** won't even boot
> 
> Edit:
> also my ram stick are sk hynix


what MB? (fillouot rig builder)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why is this exactly? Some rule for more effective memory clocks?


IDK, since the value is likely substituted anyway," tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue." - Raja (ram guru)
We had a long discussion and tutorial from Raja about this in the HWE thread when the cpu launched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Would a 4.8ghz OC see any gaming performance with 980ti SLI? I slammed my 4770k up to 4.5ghz with 780 SLI and noticed a difference but I read that Maxwell architecture isn't as bottlenecked as the previous gen, so would an OC on a 6700k be beneficial or just marginal?


Depends on how cpu bound the game is, and where game physics is offloaded to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There are kits with XMP at 1.4v so I'm happy to run that now.
> All I can find is Corsair in AIDA or any other program.. it's their 3200CAS16 1.35v (model in sig).


if it's not in this aida panel, then it's not coded. I have a kit that does not show any value (so aida does not show a blank field).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I just tried x264 after my delid with weird results..... so IBT high went from ~94 to ~74, but x264 hovered around ~64 pre and post delid..... what the ****?


It's just related to the heat flux from the strress test. IBT generates way more BTWs/time than x264. And a delid greatly improves heat transfer (flux).

______________________________________________________________________
btw, this is looking real good and very "snappy"


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Jpmboy - I thought xmp was for the memory not the memory controller? Could it be 1.5v is ok for x99 but not skylake?









edit - do you work for JPMorgan Chase?









edit edit - or maybe they just do a good job managing your $ ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. Jpmboy - I thought xmp was for the memory not the memory controller? Could it be 1.5v is ok for x99 but not skylake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - do you work for JPMorgan Chase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit edit - or maybe they just do a good job managing your $ ?


lol- neither on the later two.

XMP defines a frequency, timings and the voltage these supposedly will work at - supposedly. The voltage in the XMP encode does need to be set manually tho. So shown below is a 32GB DDR4 kit on my x99 rig, it has XMP voltage for 3000 of 1.35V. The DDR4 16BG G.Skill kit on the M8E has XMP voltage for 3200 of 1.35V. This is the VDIMM in both cases. As you increase VDIMM (w/ or w/o frequency) the IMC needs more voltage to deal with the higher frequency, or even higher voltage at the same frequency for dram alignment (that's where post and eventual dram voltage can be used to your benefit in some cases). So, yes, if you run a higher VDIMM the IMC will also use a higher voltage. With VDIMM at 1.49V on the M8E, AID64 reports an IMC voltage of 1.216V (same as VSA)...
The 32GB (8 x 4GB sticks) kit has been running 3000c13 with 1.455V for ~ 6 months now, no problems with the sticks or the rather weak IMC on my 5960X. The M8E has been at 1.49V VDIMM since I got it... about 5 weeks I think? In both cases, I've checked the sticks with a scanning IR thermo: no air flow - temps hit 50C in HCIMT, with a small fan on low - temps are always <35C. 1.35V is basically stock for the DIMMs and an OC voltage for the IMC. If I recall correctly, the SKL IMC is designed to handle DDR4 and DDR3 with the appropriate slots.


I hope this helps... but as always, voltage limits are a personal tolerance thing: "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


----------



## SteveRo

but back to what intel said - you still believe they sanctioned ddr4 on skylake at 1.5v?









edit - i'm not really worried about damage on the sticks - just the proc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> but back to what intel said - you still believe they sanctioned ddr4 on skylake at 1.5v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i'm not really worried about damage on the sticks - just the proc.


they certify DDR4 XMP for their processors that use DDR4. DDR4 ram is used on both HWE and SKL. G.Skill has z170 kits out at 1.4V. Intel "advised" that 1.5V is the max they will certify.


----------



## SteveRo

well that seems pretty clear - still, i think i would like to see ddr4 from the major providers selling ddr4 sticks at 1.5v? Kingston started to and reverted? Any skinny on why they reverted?


----------



## SteveRo

Rogergamer - Be happy with -20 on IBT! That's a really nice change!


----------



## myresolution_72

Hey everyone! I'm currently overclocking my 6600k, just got it yesterday. I was at 4.7Ghz with 4.6Ghz Cache at 1.354v, stress testing with Prime95 28.7 when my computer restarted. No blue screen, just cut off then turned back on. Usually if the core was unstable Prime95 would say hardware failure and not reboot. Is this instability of another component or is it my power supply?

Also in my BIOS the option to adjust the multi and voltage say auto and I can't figure out how to manually adjust so I've been doing my overclocking through Intel XTU. I have a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 3.

Lastly I see the average temps but what are some of y'all's personal limitations when it comes to core temps?


----------



## SteveRo

myres - what are you using for a PS? video card in the system? personal max temps - benching 100c, for 24/7 - i like to keep it low 80s, obviously the lower the better!


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> myres - what are you using for a PS? video card in the system? personal max temps - benching 100c, for 24/7 - i like to keep it low 80s, obviously the lower the better!


My PS is a Cooler Master V550 and GPU is a MSI R9 390 8GB.

You're okay with 100C temp on your CPU when benching?!








Just to clarify, games won't cause the CPU to go as high as when benching rich? Benching is just to prove stability.


----------



## SteveRo

how old is your PS? 100C for competitive benching - http://hwbot.org/user/stevero/


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> how old is your PS? 100C for competitive benching - http://hwbot.org/user/stevero/


Brand new. Got it in the mail on Thursday.

Wow your record is very impressive! Congratulations on it all.


----------



## SteveRo

myres - you can have DOA PS's - its happended to me - play a bunch of PS demanding stuff at stock - do you have a another PS you can try?


----------



## SteveRo

- fallout4 looks amazing!! -


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> myres - you can have DOA PS's - its happended to me - play a bunch of PS demanding stuff at stock - do you have a another PS you can try?


Prior to overclocking it's perfectly fine playing and testing everything. It only happened once while using Prime95.


----------



## SteveRo

myres - then don't play p95 - i stopped - so can you! - use x264 or realbench - 8 hrs and call it golden


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> myres - then don't play p95 - i stopped - so can you! - use x264 or realbench - 8 hrs and call it golden


Oh ok I'll definitely stop using it. Do you agree that Intel Extreme Tuning Utility is valid?


----------



## SteveRo

from the OP -

Marathon-Man:
OCCT S
Linpack (Max) (From Intel's website, not from OCCT or any other place or XTU.)
P95 28.7 S

Tough:
P95 27.9
IBT (Max)

Medium:
x264 16T
ROG Realbench

Easy:
Stockfish (Chess, BMI2 version)
XTU
Aida64 (Full Suite)

Walk in the Park:
Cinebench
Firestrike
Booting into Windows


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Darkwizzie - XTU for what? 10hrs? 12hrs? to call an oc stable enough to make the ss?


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DDR4 XMP certs are for DDR4 whether used on HWE or SKL
> what MB? (fillouot rig builder)
> IDK, since the value is likely substituted anyway," tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue." - Raja (ram guru)
> We had a long discussion and tutorial from Raja about this in the HWE thread when the cpu launched.
> Depends on how cpu bound the game is, and where game physics is offloaded to.
> if it's not in this aida panel, then it's not coded. I have a kit that does not show any value (so aida does not show a blank field).
> 
> It's just related to the heat flux from the strress test. IBT generates way more BTWs/time than x264. And a delid greatly improves heat transfer (flux).
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________
> btw, this is looking real good and very "snappy"


ASUS Z170-A


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> btw, this is looking real good and very "snappy"


They've not included that in AIDA for these sticks. Of note, every time you post AIDA I feel like I need to tinker more and try and get the RAM to the next step so I can try and play the game at the same level so please stop lol (jokes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> ASUS Z170-A


AFAIK it's only on the ROG boards. I've looked at them and they don't really make sense to me as the options are 1.35v and then a jump to 1.5v, nothing in-between voltage-wise and I already know 1.35v isn't going to let me push them while 1.5v is too scary for me personally.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> IDK, since the value is likely substituted anyway," tRAS is the minimum time the row should be active. The row needs to be active for the entire duration it takes to perform tRCD, CAS and tRTP. Any lower and the chipset has to apply the minimum value arbitrarily - there may be an additional penalty for the collision as well.
> So while it may look nice in screenshots to set tRAS to some low value (below the min threshold) in reality it is not helping and may be worse than setting the correct minimum value instead on relying on the IMC to correct the timing issue." - Raja (ram guru)
> We had a long discussion and tutorial from Raja about this in the HWE thread when the cpu launched.


But 9-9-9-24 is a common RAM timing for ddr3 at ~1333-1600mhz


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> stress testing with Prime95 28.7 when my computer restarted. No blue screen, just cut off then turned back on. Usually if the core was unstable Prime95 would say hardware failure and not reboot.


Could happen if it's unstable, but verify that "sum error checking" and "round off checking" are selected in prime95 advanced options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> ASUS Z170-A


ah, only ROG. sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They've not included that in AIDA for these sticks. Of note, every time you post AIDA I feel like I need to tinker more and try and get the RAM to the next step so I can try and play the game at the same level *so please stop* lol (jokes)
> AFAIK it's only on the ROG boards. I've looked at them and they don't really make sense to me as the options are 1.35v and then a jump to 1.5v, nothing in-between voltage-wise and I already know 1.35v isn't going to let me push them while 1.5v is too scary for me personally.


lol - that's called "OC...D"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> But 9-9-9-24 is a common RAM timing for ddr3 at ~1333-1600mhz


Yeah, and what would tRTP need to be for 26 to be valid? it will take too long to explain...but it's not actually running 24 (unless tRTP=6). And +/- 2 can still be valid. Explained in depth in the JEDEC standard for DDR4 and back some months in the HW-E thread.

some light reading







:

JESD79-4.pdf 3864k .pdf file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm currently overclocking my 6600k, just got it yesterday. I was at 4.7Ghz with 4.6Ghz Cache at 1.354v, stress testing with Prime95 28.7 when my computer restarted. No blue screen, *just cut off then turned back on*. Usually if the core was unstable Prime95 would say hardware failure and not reboot. Is this instability of another component or is it my power supply?
> 
> Also in my BIOS the option to adjust the multi and voltage say auto and I can't figure out how to manually adjust so I've been doing my overclocking through Intel XTU. I have a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 3.
> 
> Lastly I see the average temps but what are some of y'all's personal limitations when it comes to core temps?


that may be the MB PL OCP. In bios set the long duration power limit to the max value the board allows if you have not already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They've not included that in AIDA for these sticks. Of note, every time you post AIDA I feel like I need to tinker more and try and get the RAM to the next step so I can try and play the game at the same level so please stop lol (jokes)
> AFAIK it's only on the ROG boards. I've looked at them and *they don't really make sense to me as the options are 1.35v and then a jump to 1.5v,* nothing in-between voltage-wise and I already know 1.35v isn't going to let me push them while 1.5v is too scary for me personally.


Yeah - it;s for the extreme guys. Us mortals can use the timings and lower voltage running a lower frequency. So, I'll load the timings for [email protected] and run [email protected] with tuned up timinsgs (tighten cas and correct tRAS etc). If help set the secondary timings which are too much of a PIA to deal with if the aim is a 24/7 Ram OC that's stable. For short term - they're fine. Mainly provide good starting points. (oh, the presets DO NOT SET THE VOLTAGE)


----------



## CC268

So I got my CPU OC settings all figured out finally and then I put the voltage mode to adaptive. My OC is setup for 1.29V and 4.6GHz - shouldn't my Vcore be showing it at much lower than 1.29V when just at idle? I am in HWINFO right now and it shows my Vcore as being around 1.288V. I thought with Adaptive it lowers the voltage when your at idle?

I changed my power options min process state to 0% too - is this correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So I got my CPU OC settings all figured out finally and then I put the voltage mode to adaptive. My OC is setup for 1.29V and 4.6GHz - shouldn't my Vcore be showing it at much lower than 1.29V when just at idle? I am in HWINFO right now and it shows my Vcore as being around 1.288V. I thought with Adaptive it lowers the voltage when your at idle?
> 
> I changed my power options min process state to 0% too - is this correct?


open windows power plans> select Balanced. If that doesn;t fix it, open adv power plan, set min processor state to 0%.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open windows power plans> select Balanced. If that doesn;t fix it, open adv power plan, set min processor state to 0%.


Is Balanced the recommended plan to run instead of the high performance plan? So I think it is working...in HWINFO my Core #0 - Core #3 VID drops to like .835V and the clock drops down a lot too...whats weird is that if I scroll down to "Vcore" it still shows 1.288V - same with CPU-Z. Maybe that is referring to what is set in the BIOS though...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is Balanced the recommended plan to run instead of the high performance plan? So I think it is working...in HWINFO my Core #0 - Core #3 VID drops to like .835V and the clock drops down a lot too...whats weird is that if I scroll down to "Vcore" it still shows 1.288V - same with CPU-Z. Maybe that is referring to what is set in the BIOS though...


The advantage of running "balanced for 24/7 is you're not pushing lots of cpuv all the time - might lengthen the life of your processor









For benching you get a little better benchmark performance if you go "High performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> The advantage of running "balanced for 24/7 is you're not pushing lots of cpuv all the time - might lengthen the life of your processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For benching you get a little better benchmark performance if you go "High performance.


Bro - add your HWbot link to your profile.










sometimes, if W8-10 drop a 101 or 124 or fail to load windows, it will reset min proc state to 100% in the Active plan...


----------



## CC268

Thanks I will run the balanced profile then...do I need to change it to high performance when gaming?


----------



## SteveRo

mr jpmboy - done


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> mr jpmboy - done


Cool! just takes some time to "authorize" the link to your bot page.









ping to @alancsalt


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks I will run the balanced profile then...do I need to change it to high performance when gaming?


sometimes depending on the game, you might need to increase the "minimum processor state - i need to run mine at a minimum of 30% or i get herky-jerkys in some of the COD games









edit - i just leave it at 30% all the time - idle cpuv for me is 0.912v


----------



## CC268

Hmm alrighty then...thanks for the help


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> sometimes depending on the game, you might need to increase the "minimum processor state - i need to run mine at a minimum of 30% or i get herky-jerkys in some of the COD games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i just leave it at 30% all the time - idle cpuv for me is 0.912v


yeah min proc state @ 0% can cause alot of games to run like crap. . also by default on windows 7-10 min proc state for balanced has always been 5-10%.


----------



## CC268

Alright guys. So, I got all my OC settings setup. The only thing I changed was Core Clock, Core Voltage, Core Voltage Mode, and turned on XMP Profile. I know that I can bump up my Cache Clock (Ring Ratio) to match my Core Clock, but I have left it alone. I also left the FCLK alone. I know some of you recommend manually entering in XMP settings, but the XMP profile has worked just fine thus far.

Now...I would really really appreciate if one (or a few) of you could look at my BIOS settings below (screenshots) and let me know if there is anything else I should change.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah min proc state @ 0% can cause alot of games to run like crap. . also by default on windows 7-10 min proc state for balanced has always been 5-10%.


Does 5% behave differently in those games?








You can always alt-tab out and switch to high perf mode.
Anyway - if windows registers a failed load (eg, auto cycles in to repair mode) it will set this to 100%. Many posts in these threads complaining that their idle voltage does not drop is for this reason. for some games like BF4, crysis, even CODAW, I just run high perf.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does 5% behave differently in those games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always alt-tab out and switch to high perf mode.
> Anyway - if windows registers a failed load (eg, auto cycles in to repair mode) it will set this to 100%. Many posts in these threads complaining that their idle voltage does not drop is for this reason. for some games like BF4, crysis, even CODAW, I just run high perf.


Running balanced/power saving, or performance makes zero difference in any game, as soon as any cpu activity is detected, all your cores will all be at 100% voltage anyway.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does 5% behave differently in those games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always alt-tab out and switch to high perf mode.
> Anyway - if windows registers a failed load (eg, auto cycles in to repair mode) it will set this to 100%. Many posts in these threads complaining that their idle voltage does not drop is for this reason. for some games like BF4, crysis, even CODAW, I just run high perf.


Yeah even 5 or 10% will cause a performance loss in some games. Warthunder is one game that i like to play and with balanced power plan with 5% causes stutter.

Also i have never seen windows min proc get set to 100% from a faild load or bsod ? But I think thats because i never use balanced mode always High performance.


----------



## PaycheckNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Running balanced/power saving, or performance makes zero difference in any game, as soon as any cpu activity is detected, all your cores will all be at 100% voltage anyway.


I wish that were true. I have gotten far too much evidence to the contrary from my system.
In StarCraft 2 for example, with min processor state set to 5% and max to 100%, in busy games I get terrible lag due to insufficient CPU speed. Not network lag, and not graphics card related either as those are rules out.
Change the min processor state to like 75% or more and suddenly it's silky smooth for the rest of the game.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah even 5 or 10% will cause a performance loss in some games. Warthunder is one game that i like to play and with balanced power plan with 5% causes stutter.
> 
> Also i have never seen windows min proc get set to 100% from a faild load or bsod ? But I think thats because i never use balanced mode always High performance.


LOL- IF IT'S AT 100% Win can't ask for more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Running balanced/power saving, or performance makes zero difference in any game, as soon as any cpu activity is detected, all your cores will all be at 100% voltage anyway.


probably depends on the game. BF4 for sure. Probably best with most large multiplayer maps to dial up as much as possible.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> The advantage of running "balanced for 24/7 is you're not pushing lots of cpuv all the time - might lengthen the life of your processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For benching you get a little better benchmark performance if you go "High performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro - add your HWbot link to your profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes, if W8-10 drop a 101 or 124 or fail to load windows, it will reset min proc state to 100% in the Active plan...
Click to expand...

Do you mean join the OCN HWbot team and get the postbit added?

First step: http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team

Then http://www.overclock.net/t/803475/hwbot-postbit-information

If there are any problems PM me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do you mean join the OCN HWbot team and get the postbit added?
> First step: http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team
> Then http://www.overclock.net/t/803475/hwbot-postbit-information
> If there are any problems PM me.











ugh - he needs to be on the OCN team... and is not!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Running balanced/power saving, or performance makes zero difference in any game, as soon as any cpu activity is detected, all your cores will all be at 100% voltage anyway.


you would think - but not true in COD MW3 - apparently not enough of a load on the new processor to kick it out of minimum state.


----------



## bazookatooths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah even 5 or 10% will cause a performance loss in some games. Warthunder is one game that i like to play and with balanced power plan with 5% causes stutter.
> 
> Also i have never seen windows min proc get set to 100% from a faild load or bsod ? But I think thats because i never use balanced mode always High performance.


Ideally it would auto run to 100% when gaming?, what do you think is causing it too only run 5% when you are in a game, to a point it doesnt give it more % even with stuttering,

I always thought stuttering was caused by your GPU putting out too many frames your monitor could not handle.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh - he needs to be on the OCN team... and is not!


Sorry - I can't leave my xtremesystems buds - but fun to post here with ya'll!!


----------



## grasskisser

If you have an i7 6700k try unparking your cores, it removed stuttering in any games for me.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> If you have an i7 6700k try unparking your cores, it removed stuttering in any games for me.


This seems to work real well - much thanks! - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Sorry - I can't leave my xtremesystems buds - but fun to post here with ya'll!!


It's all good bro. Hope you stay around!









I thought cores won;t park if you disable C-states? I've never seen any "parked".


----------



## Daytraders

Well regarding this 5% cpu state, i think i will have to do some more testing then, in last 2 weeks i have installed like around 50 of my fav games, and tested all with my cpu at 5% and max 100%, but they all perform well(all cores running at my 4.5ghz in game, = 100%, cant get more power than that to the cores for games for me), how would i know if there is a problem, remember alot of games will show hardly any cpu usage in game, thats normal thou, as most games use the gpu, or am i misunderstanding the cores not working in game at max voltage ?


----------



## CC268

Could anyone take a look at the BIOS screenshots I took and let me know if there are any other settings I should change?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah even 5 or 10% will cause a performance loss in some games. Warthunder is one game that i like to play and with balanced power plan with 5% causes stutter.
> 
> Also i have never seen windows min proc get set to 100% from a faild load or bsod ? But I think thats because i never use balanced mode always High performance.


What if i use performance mode but change the min to 5%, will that work better than same on balanced mode ?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> If you have an i7 6700k try unparking your cores, it removed stuttering in any games for me.


What OS are you on? Apparently Win8 and onward handles core parking well enough to not require unparking.


----------



## chronicfx

Maybe I should ask in the de-lidded club but I have a 6700k and I am just using the auto-clock to 4.6 feature on my gigabyte, it has been stable enough at 1.356v. I am wondering if there is a clock and voltage to try to see if it would be worth de-lidding? Right now I get about 75c with standard 10 passes IBT 2.54. I have not de-lidded since my 3570k and I remember people saying (probably valguar or von dutch) if you can do 4.5 at 1.2v then de-lid. Is there a certain voltage/frequency that makes a chip worth delidding for the 6700k too?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well regarding this 5% cpu state, i think i will have to do some more testing then, in last 2 weeks i have installed like around 50 of my fav games, and tested all with my cpu at 5% and max 100%, but they all perform well(all cores running at my 4.5ghz in game, = 100%, cant get more power than that to the cores for games for me), how would i know if there is a problem, remember alot of games will show hardly any cpu usage in game, thats normal thou, as most games use the gpu, or am i misunderstanding the cores not working in game at max voltage ?


if you don't notice anything - in my case I had:thumb: herky-jerky frames - then don't worry about it - you're probably fine!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> if you don't notice anything - in my case I had:thumb: herky-jerky frames - then don't worry about it - you're probably fine!


I get hitching in GTA V. Think it could be?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's all good bro. Hope you stay around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought cores won;t park if you disable C-states? I've never seen any "parked".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> This seems to work real well - much thanks! - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


I spoke too soon - just blue screened at idle


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I get hitching in GTA V. Think it could be?


Only in the one game? Try increasing minimum processor state and see if it goes away.

Power Option control panel - change to "high Performance - launch game ...


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> What OS are you on? Apparently Win8 and onward handles core parking well enough to not require unparking.


Windows 7 Ultimate. Can't speak for other OS but during gaming it kept parking different cores and it coincided with the stutters. Apparently it's similar on win8 from a quick google search.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> What if i use performance mode but change the min to 5%, will that work better than same on balanced mode ?


Play around with the settings - learn how the system responds - you can learn a lot over time with trial and error like that. Risk is pretty low as long as you keep an eye on volts and temps.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate. Can't speak for other OS but during gaming it kept parking different cores and it coincided with the stutters. Apparently it's similar on win8 from a quick google search.


I am W10 build 10565 - C states off in bios - according to the little app - my cores were initially parked and with the app i unparked them.







Just checked again, registry settings displayed in the unparking app says the cpu's are still unparked.









edit - link to the app - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## grasskisser

I'm using High performance mode with 5% minimum processor state with cores unparked and C-states enabled. CPU draw is 12w at idle which is low enough(i7 [email protected]) and during games i don't get stutters anymore(core unparking fixed it).


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I am W10 build 10565 - C states off in bios - according to the little app - my cores were initially parked and with the app i unparked them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked again, registry settings displayed in the unparking app says the cpu's are still unparked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - link to the app - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


Did you try gaming with task manager on your other monitor before unparking? Did you have 1-2 parked? Cause that's what i had.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> Did you try gaming with task manager on your other monitor before unparking? Did you have 1-2 parked? Cause that's what i had.


yes, i had two registry entries indicating parked, using the little "manage parked cpu's" app - i unparked them, set minimum processor state from 30% to 5% and idle settings went from 1300mhz/.98cpuv to 800/.818. I did have one blue screen at idle since making these changes - keeping an eye on it


----------



## bazookatooths

Interesting hearing about the unparked and parked I had never heard of this I was actually having micro stutters in some games too, I updated the BIOS today and it seemed to go away, I am now wondering if that was what was causing it. I only gamed about 30mins tonight. So if it happens again I will def check that out!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> Did you try gaming with task manager on your other monitor before unparking? Did you have 1-2 parked? Cause that's what i had.


Ahh this makes sense! I've reinstalled my OS and i was seeing 1-2 threads with no load in the frostbite engine


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazookatooths*
> 
> Ideally it would auto run to 100% when gaming?, what do you think is causing it too only run 5% when you are in a game, to a point it doesnt give it more % even with stuttering,
> 
> I always thought stuttering was caused by your GPU putting out too many frames your monitor could not handle.


It's not that it's only using 5% but just there is some performance issues on certain games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> What if i use performance mode but change the min to 5%, will that work better than same on balanced mode ?


It happens when lowering the minimum processor state.


----------



## Erro

Updated my overclock with x264 stress test and batch #.


----------



## Daytraders

Thx guys, so where do i look on my windows 10 pc to see if my cores are/get parked ? cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx guys, so where do i look on my windows 10 pc to see if my cores are/get parked ? cheers


IDK - I never have seen any indicated as parked. Supposedly resource monitor.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx guys, so where do i look on my windows 10 pc to see if my cores are/get parked ? cheers


download and run - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> download and run - http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility


thanks! I did but haven't run it yet since resource monitor didn't show any as parked? Would it if c-states are disabled?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! I did but haven't run it yet since resource monitor didn't show any as parked? Would it if c-states are disabled?


i had c states disabled and yes, it did show 2 registry values as parked









edit - does that mean they were really parked?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i had c states disabled and yes, it did show 2 registry values as parked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - does that mean they were really parked?


wait - help me out here.. did resmon show two parked or did the downloaded utility?


----------



## SteveRo

the downloaded utility.


----------



## SteveRo

i flip from unparked to parked and back in the app - no change in resource monitor - i can't verify its doing anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i flip from unparked to parked and back in the app - no change in resource monitor - i can't verify its doing anything


Does it actually change the registry entry?
...I probably should back up the registry before letting the app mess with it. But I still don;t see any parked cores. C-states should disable parking, I think. I can find out for sure...


----------



## SteveRo

i haven't gone into regedit yet - i can't at the moment - maybe later unless yuou get to it 1st?


----------



## QuiZNo

Wow I was hoping to see Skylake be stable over 5 GHz. I stayed on my 930 waiting for Skylake hoping it would have as much overclocking potential as the 920 and the 930. I'm a little disappointed seeing these numbers. I'll have to upgrade eventually but I'm in no rush to upgrade to Skylake. I'm just concerned with the age of my 930. Still no bottleneck as far as I know.


----------



## ladcrooks

Cooler, quiter, less wattage - but I could have easily stuck with my old i7920 now that I dont game


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Cooler, quiter, less wattage - but I could have easily stuck with my old i7920 now that I dont game


and GREATLY improved IPC.


----------



## JySzE

Whats the point of bclk overclocking when you can oc via multiplier with unlocked cpu's, Someone please inform me of the purpose im in the dark here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Whats the point of bclk overclocking when you can oc via multiplier? Someone please inform me of the purpose im in the dark here


Well... "odd" ram frequencies, up until SLK - increased bus frequency, smalller-than a full multi cpu freq change, etc. But fore the most part, with a K or X series cpu, just use the multiplier.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well... "odd" ram frequencies, up until SLK - increased bus frequency, smalller-than a full multi cpu freq change, etc. But fore the most part, with a K or X series cpu, just use the multiplier.


Thanks thats what i was figuring but i thought there might be something else to it.


----------



## Daytraders

So when i am in game, and i see all cores and threads more than 0%, does that mean my cores are unparked ?


----------



## lilchronic

If you open the open resource monitor it will say if the cpu core's are parked..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you open the open resource monitor it will say if the cpu core's are parked..


thanks - I've never seen that. What c-state settings are you using for that shot? and/or idle for long?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> If you open the open resource monitor it will say if the cpu core's are parked..


Thx for that, maybe they dont get parked on windows 10 ? as mine at idel are not parked.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - I've never seen that. What c-state settings are you using for that shot? and/or idle for long?


That's just a pic i grabbed of the web. I dont have any C-states enabled, or any parked cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for that.


No problem


----------



## SteveRo

a good discussion on core parking - it looks like maybe just turning off c states may not be enough - http://www.overclock.net/t/1240512/cpu-core-parking-good-or-bad/10

this also seems a good how to - to mod the registry - http://thehowtoman.com/how-to-unpark-cpu-for-battlefield-4/

lastly, (edit - to turn off core parking) - i think you want registry to look something like this -


----------



## JySzE

Just got done running x264 for 4 hours and 59min and at the 30 sec mark it crashed....









i7 6700k Batch: L535B031

VID: 1.312

100x48=4800mhz

FLCK=1Ghz

Memory: 3000Mhz 1.350v 15-17-17-35

Bios: 1.424v LLC: Level 6 OS: 1.440v DMM: 1.445v Failed

Bios: 1.415v LLC: Level 7 OS: 1.440v DMM: 1.455v Testing now

When i get it stable i will list everything that is required to get included on the list.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Just got done running x264 for 4 hours and 59min and at the 30 sec mark it crashed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 6700k Batch: L535B031
> 
> VID: 1.312
> 
> 100x48=4800mhz
> 
> FLCK=1Ghz
> 
> Memory: 3000Mhz 1.350v 15-17-17-35
> 
> Bios: 1.424v LLC: Level 6 OS: 1.440v DMM: 1.445v Failed
> 
> Bios: 1.415v LLC: Level 7 OS: 1.440v DMM: 1.455v Testing now
> 
> When i get it stable i will list everything that is required to get included on the list.


try with fclock at 800, maybe memory at 2133?

what is you cache frequency? set it to 4000.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> try with fclock at 800, maybe memory at 2133?
> 
> what is you uncore? set it to 4000.


Cache freq. is @ 4Ghz

The ram is stable @3000mhz its using a xmp profile that i test for 8 hours with hci memtest i want my oc to be stable with my ram OC also.

The fclk lowered to 800mhz how would that make a difference just curious


----------



## SteveRo

i can't tell any difference in performance at all, others may see something.

edit - it may make the oc easier.


----------



## JySzE

Just picked up another 6700k batch number: L534B308

Wonder how this one will turn out!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Wow I was hoping to see Skylake be stable over 5 GHz. I stayed on my 930 waiting for Skylake hoping it would have as much overclocking potential as the 920 and the 930. I'm a little disappointed seeing these numbers. I'll have to upgrade eventually but I'm in no rush to upgrade to Skylake. I'm just concerned with the age of my 930. Still no bottleneck as far as I know.


I'm bottlenecked in all of my MMO+RTS as well as a few other games with skylake at 4.6ghz, which runs them like 50-80% faster than a 930 @4ghz


----------



## JySzE

Username: JySzE
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.415v
Vcore: 1.440v In HWinfo, 1.454v with a DMM
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: Custom loop 2x 240mm 1x 120mm
Stability Test: X264, 16 threads, 45 loops, normal priority

Batch Number: L535B031
Ram Speed: 3000Mhz 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35v, System agent and VCCIO: auto
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe
LLC Setting: Level 7
Misc Comments: Vcore set at 1.415v with LLC Level 6 Vcore with a DMM is 1.445v, OS says 1.440v
Vcore set at 1.415v with LLC Level 7 Vcore with a DMM is 1.454v, OS says 1.440v


----------



## DeadEcho

CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 43
Core Frequency: 4300Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.285v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H75
Mobo: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5

I'm wondering if this is a horrible batch I got here. It runs stable playing games and doing everything else I need to, but it doesn't last even 2 minutes on P95 2.87. Should I try exchanging the CPU at the store? I'm looking for a huge OC, just something moderate to run every day but at the same time isn't going to require a lot of extra voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadEcho*
> 
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Core Frequency: 4300Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.285v
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H75
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a horrible batch I got here. It runs stable playing games and doing everything else I need to, but it doesn't last even 2 minutes on P95 2.87. Should I try exchanging the CPU at the store? I'm looking for a huge OC, just something moderate to run every day but at the same time isn't going to require a lot of extra voltage.


Well, you're undervolting a bit there. (Stock turbo is ~1.35V to 1.42V) Why not set the voltage to 1.4V and see what you can get?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well, you're undervolting a bit there. (Stock turbo is ~1.35V to 1.42V) Why not set the voltage to 1.4V and see what you can get?


On top of this -
Quote:


> Vcore in UEFI: 1.285v


That may be drooping to 1.22 - 1.25 without LLC.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. ladcrooks - i don't have adaptive on asrock - i use offset so that i'm not always pumping high volts through the chip. In my case - by using offset i am at 0.88v when idle and then 1.456v at load. The idea is this might get the user a little more time before chip degradation sets in.


I have been a right plonker with this skylake setup lark - flirted with death of 1. 5vt by playing around with 5.0 + testing. Having come from an old type bios ' i7920 ' which was so easy for me, well it is after you know everything









The learning curve was hard because I made it hard. I looked at too many other reviews with m/boards that were alien to me. It was yesterday, that I found a youtube link with the same bios format that showed me about adaptive settings, *visually.*

*' Eureka '*

I really thought that i was going to be adding 1.2.... with 0.23.... to give a total, confused i was ,as i was also using the al suite after as well - turbo -/ + thingy









All I had to do is after finding X works with Y in manual mode, then punch in same vt using adaptive menu -



I have the Asus Z170-a plus Z170 m/board and this where it could have tripped me up. Many of you go for the higher end boards and there layouts are different. I am hoping by admitting my mistakes that others out there can benefit, unless I am the only one who has been so stupid. I will stand in the corner of my room with my dunce hat for an hour at least









The other silly thing i did not realize was the balanced mode in win 10 power options to lower vt whilst idle etc . But I set sleep to never as it interrupts downloads.

I now realize that skylake, is sooooooooo easy to OC.









And *Darkwizzie* could it be possible to have a link that I have shown *here* at the beginning of your already comprehensive guide. I am sure this will help newbies big time


----------



## BoredErica

Sorry, was going to chart yesterday but something came up. I'll do it later today.


----------



## ladcrooks

Thanks - I am 100% positive, that this will make your guide, 'The number one ' out there


----------



## BoredErica

Thank you for the kind words, ladcrooks.


----------



## Jpmboy

A little fine tuning for a 24/7 fixed voltage 46/46/3466 OC:


x264-log_46c46m3466x50.rtf 5k .rtf file

any lower voltage and x264 is okay but IBT will fail (just a quick test for high current "moments"







)


(still trying to observe this "parked" core phenomenon







)


----------



## DeadEcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well, you're undervolting a bit there. (Stock turbo is ~1.35V to 1.42V) Why not set the voltage to 1.4V and see what you can get?


Even at 4.3ghz 1.285v is not enough?


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Darkwizzie,
> 
> Hoping I can get added to the secondary chart. Finally got my 4.6ghz OC dialed in with 4600 cache. Stable on prime for 9hours. 1.35 adaptive vcore set in UEFI. Which led to between 1.344v and 1.360v vcore listed in hwinfo.
> 
> Had to mess around with the vccio a bit to get it dialed in and completely stable. Ended up with 1.20 Vccio and 1.15 sys agent. My RAM was designed for X99 so it was a bit tricky to get everything working perfectly.


Ooops just realized the secondary chart is for less strict requirements. Anyway to update my existing entry with my new info.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadEcho*
> 
> Even at 4.3ghz 1.285v is not enough?


if you run at default settings you can see the stock vcore under load... then figure 10mV per 100MHz per core as a rough guide.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My cousin is gettign a i7 - gonna OC it using some guides.
Going to aim for 1.35v @ 4.5ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A little fine tuning for a 24/7 fixed voltage 46/46/3466 OC:
> 
> 
> x264-log_46c46m3466x50.rtf 5k .rtf file
> 
> 
> 
> (still trying to observe this "parked" core phenomenon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It happens a lot more on i7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It happens a lot more on i7


yeah - I heard that about HT-capable cpus... still haven;t seen it on the 4960X and 5960X running here in my H/O. ? Is it just a fixed vcore thing?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I heard that about HT-capable cpus... still haven;t seen it on the 4960X and 5960X running here in my H/O. ? Is it just a fixed vcore thing?


Shouldn't be related to vcore setting AFAIK, i have c-states on and power plan balanced - Loads that put a medium load on ~5-6 threads but not really more (like the Frostbite engine) were causing 1-2 of my threads to get parked, while if you disable core parking they'll spread their load over the extra threads a bit.. which does pretty much nothing for performance but may reduce stuttering a tiny bit.


----------



## mrdouble99

It's getting hard for us, normal people to follow this thead for an overclock...

Way to much information lol


----------



## Cyro999

lol standard wake up in the morning and read the 40 posts in skylake OC thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Shouldn't be related to vcore setting AFAIK, i have c-states on and power plan balanced - Loads that put a medium load on ~5-6 threads but not really more (like the Frostbite engine) were causing 1-2 of my threads to get parked, while if you disable core parking they'll spread their load over the extra threads a bit.. which does pretty much nothing for performance but may reduce stuttering a tiny bit.


Thanks, yeah, I get that... never have seen this on any of 16 threads, w/ or w/o c-states and min proc state = 0%. Must be some other setting that is not allowing core parking on these rigs.


or on any 12 with the 4960X


----------



## Balu0

HI guys, new here, old for overclocking.

Just got my 6600k and asus maximus mobo, and playing around with the old/new bclock.

I made some stable setups like 250x18 or 200x23 , but fun thing is I'm getting really nice results with 132x35 all on for now 1.36 vcore LLC 6 (1.392 vcore in HWinfo under load)

Im runing cpu-z banch then cinebench then firestorm, to compare the speeds, prime95 28.7 for temperature stress.

With the 132x35 I get the highest scores and lowest temperatures (75c was the maxon the hotest core, while on 250x18 I got 82)

Anyone else playign around withe the bclock ? Got some good numbers ? There is only a few lines in the spreadsheet with higher bclock.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> HI guys, new here, old for overclocking.
> 
> Just got my 6600k and asus maximus mobo, and playing around with the old/new bclock.
> 
> I made some stable setups like 250x18 or 200x23 , but fun thing is I'm getting really nice results with 132x35 all on for now 1.36 vcore LLC 6 (1.392 vcore in HWinfo under load)
> 
> Im runing cpu-z banch then cinebench then firestorm, to compare the speeds, prime95 28.7 for temperature stress.
> 
> With the 132x35 I get the highest scores and lowest temperatures (65c was the maxon the hotest core, while on 250x18 I got 82)
> 
> Anyone else playign around withe the bclock ? Got some good numbers ? There is only a few lines in the spreadsheet with higher bclock.


Well done - keep pushing!!









edit - I think most folks get the best multi they can 1st then start playing with bclock.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> 1.36 vcore LLC 6 (1.392 vcore in HWinfo under load)


You should probably raise Vcore and drop LLC to 5 or 4, just nitpicking









@Above, my core 1, 3, 5, 7 are parked at idle right now.


----------



## Balu0

Oh yeh, I got max multi on 4,6 with 1.4 vcore max for now, don't want to push it harder. For now. 4.7 boot and run some basic stress tests but prime 95 sends it to blue screen in about a minute, could be made stable with more juice I'm sure, but don't want to risk it yet. So I went for bclock.

Any tips what voltages can help make 4.7 stable with 1,4 vcore? I have Vccio on 1,2v and system agent on 1,2v as well. Mobo is cool , 30c max mostly 28c, so she handles in nicely.

132x35 with 1,36 vcore crashed my prime95 test after about 25 min so I went up 1,37 now with llc kicking it up to 1,408 under load, this is the max I will go for now I think ,ad this just finished 1 hour test, I will do the x264 over night test on this setting I think.


----------



## Balu0

As I mentioned in the other post I had to go up 1 notch to get it stable 1,37v now with llc lvl 6 kicking it up to 1,408.

If I lower llc to level 5 I get a slight vcore drop under load so it is not stable.

Are you saying to got llc5 let it drop but set a vcore of 1,41~ or somting ? The system needs the 1,408 to be stable , I can get that both way, from above wit hllc 5 or from below with llc6.
What is better ?


----------



## JohnnyVader

CPU Model: i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4800Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.456v
LLC: 5
C-States: Off
Ram: 2666Mhz 16,16,16,37 at 1.35v
Mobo: Maximus viii Hero
Max Temp: Full Load while stress testing72c
Test with Realbench, Cinemax, Wprime, 3dmark11, no crashes so far.

I think I reach the voltage limit at 1.456v for the CPU, my temp are not a problem as you can see only up under max load to 72c. How can I tweak other setting maybe to help lower the voltage in order to try 4.9ghz?? at least my temp is not a problem , voltage stability is, but I have everything else in auto so I know some folks around mess around with other setting to help with lowering voltages. ahh, also, my sys wouldn't take vcore at 1.440 I had to go to 1.456v in order to pass the tests at 4.8ghz.


----------



## chachmarach

I have an Asus Z170 Deluxe and was trying the adaptive setting in the bios for setting vcore. I usually need around 1.335v for 4.7ghz using Manual so in Adaptive I left the offset sign at + and set Additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage to 1.335v and left offset voltage at Auto. My voltages seem to go very high under load. So is the voltage I set for Additional Turbo voltage the actual max voltage then/basically the same as setting 1.335v under Manual but will drop down when idle where as Manual won't? Just not sure why the voltage exceeds the max voltage of 1.335v then under load.

When I have it set to 1.335v and LLC of 6 it jumps to 1.36v under load using Manual but using adaptive it goes well over 1.4v. Also how does the offset voltage under adaptive interact with the Additional Turbo voltage? Could someone do a simple guide or more detailed explanation of how adaptive voltage works? Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> HI guys, new here, old for overclocking.
> 
> Just got my 6600k and asus maximus mobo, and playing around with the old/new bclock.
> 
> I made some stable setups like 250x18 or 200x23 , but fun thing is I'm getting really nice results with 132x35 all on for now 1.36 vcore LLC 6 (1.392 vcore in HWinfo under load)
> 
> Im runing cpu-z banch then cinebench then firestorm, to compare the speeds, prime95 28.7 for temperature stress.
> 
> With the 132x35 I get the highest scores and lowest temperatures (75c was the maxon the hotest core, while on 250x18 I got 82)
> 
> Anyone else playign around withe the bclock ? Got some good numbers ? There is only a few lines in the spreadsheet with higher bclock.


NIce - I was running 220x21 for a while, but didn't try 135... only 125 in that range... But now I think I will.







+1
post some screen shot cpuZ ect.



202x23 Ram at 3500c16










ran a x265 4K x2 P-mode and completed clean!


----------



## BoredErica

*Please check to see if I have responded to your post.*




Average OC4.65Median OC4.625Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore

1.3735



Total number of submissions: 50

While new entries have been added, a few have been removed, resulting in no net change in number of submissions. The ones removed can still be found at the very bottom of the Google sheet, in the secondary chart.


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.624.67Average Voltage1.361.38



This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 3%4.9Top 17%4.860th Percentile4.7Bottom 32%4.6Bottom 9%

4.5



Originally Posted by *Jpmboy* 

@darkwizzie

Username: jpmboy
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 3500
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency:4600
Vcore in UEFI: 1.460 adaptive: 5mV offset/1455mV turbo
Vcore: 1.452 *DMM
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: water + redline water wetter, 2%. stock IHS.
Stability Test: p95 28.7

Batch Number: engineering sample
Ram Speed: 3466 16-18-18-44-1T
Ram Voltage:1.49
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting:5
Misc Comments: vccio 1.212V, vccsa 1.212V, pch 1.075V, DMI 1.22V

custom, 4 threads, min 8, max 4096 FTTs 3min per FFT
note: if I lower vccio and vccsa to 1.0875V fails p95 in the first FFT.









Ok, you have been updated.

Originally Posted by *xarock* 

Hi,
i am totally new to overclocking and have a question.

My Build:

MB: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4
CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K 4x 3.50GHz So.1151
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
RAM: DDR4 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16-16-16 Dual Kit
Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
PSU: 750 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s

I have the latest BIOS and use HWinfo.

I tried a simple overclock with just changing the multiplier to 44 and 1.295V to get stable 4.4GHz.
I wanted to test it with x264 over the night but decided to play a round CS:GO before i do that. As soon as the game launched my speakers made high pitched scratchy noises and the pc froze. I reset the changes and everything went back to normal.
Should i adjust the overclocking before testing it with x264 now or try the same settings first and adjust after? Maybe a higher voltage?

Thanks!

Edit: I have the SteelSeries H Wireless Gaming Headset connected with optical and usb.

That's strange. Was your GPU/ram overclocked while you tested with CS GO?

Originally Posted by *llantant* 

Well I got bored again so decided to go for 4.8. I managed to get it stable with 4hr real bench and 10 loops x264 plus some x265 encodes. I will work on additional tests.

So far I have had:-

4.6ghz with 4.4 Cache @ 1.31v LLC5

4.7ghz with 4.5 Cache @ 1.36v LLC5

4.8ghz with 4.7 Cache @ 1.4v LLC5

At the moment im happy with temps even on 4.8 as they are topping out at 70c after 4 hours real bench. Ambients 22c.

All ram is set at 3200mhz 16/16/18/36 1T @ 1.35v. I have a set of TridentZ 3400mhz that should hopefully be here in a week or two when I build this final skylake Ill switch my ram out for the 3400 tridentZ (I still have a skylake sitting in my desk drawer lol).

VCCIO and SA Voltages on 4.6 and 4.7 OC's were on auto but I had to increase it on my 4.8ghz OC as I am running cache at 4.7ghz.

Anyway, here's an image and list for now. I will add in some more tests soon as possible.

Adaptive voltage, C states Auto, EIST enabled. Duty control Extreme, and phase control Auto.

Username: llantant
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.7ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.4v
Vcore: 1.408v (once touched 1.424 but was just a spike)
FCLK: 1ghz
Cooling Solution:H110 gtx
Stability Test: Real Bench 4 hr, 1hr XTU memory test, 10 loops x264.

Batch Number: Same as last one.
Ram Speed: 3200 16/16/18/36 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v Ram, 1.15 VCCIO, 1.2 SA Voltage
Motherboard:
LLC Setting: Lvl 5
Misc Comments: More stress testing to follow. Everything else like my 4.7 and 4.6 OC's. C states Auto, EIST enabled. 140 cpu capability etc.

Ignore my as ssd bench, thats just to quickly ramp my speeds up to full. 


> 50 loops x264. 4.8/4.7 @ 1.4v


HWinfo would make it easier to see how long the test took, but there is somebody else with a 6700k that did x50 loops, so I'm going to copy their times.

Regarding io/sa voltage, I will check Asus's guide and adjust accordingly, thank you. Oh, and of course, you have been updated.



> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Same chip, now at 4906 - this run - adaptive, +110mv, LLC level 2, still pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - Cooling configuration:
> EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block
> XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump
> Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans
> 
> upload photos





> Good Morning Mr. Darkwizzie,
> Please replace my current spreadsheet info with this.
> Much thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: SteveRo
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100.1250
> Core Multiplier: 49x
> Core Frequency: 4906
> Cache Frequency: 4002
> Vcore in UEFI: offset mode, +110mv
> Vcore: 1.456
> FCLK: 800.4
> Cooling Solution: Custom Cooling
> Stability Test: 8.5 hrs, x264, 70x, 16T
> Batch Number: Malay L535B123
> Ram Speed: 2135 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula (Bios P1.50)
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> Misc Comments: Purchased from Newegg, ordered 04Oct15. Still pressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i just noticed i only saved the log - you want the cmd window? Let me know if you want me to rerun.- my bad -


Hey,

You have been updated. I would prefer the CMD window, yes. I'll let it slide this time though, no need to re-test. If you want, you only need to update the settings that have changed since last time (no need to retype the batch number because it's the same chip, etc). Of course, the trick there is to remember all the settings you've changed since last time.

Thanks



> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Username: JySzE
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.415v
> Vcore: 1.440v In HWinfo, 1.454v with a DMM
> FCLK: 1Ghz
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop 2x 240mm 1x 120mm
> Stability Test: X264, 16 threads, 45 loops, normal priority
> 
> Batch Number: L535B031
> Ram Speed: 3000Mhz 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v, System agent and VCCIO: auto
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Deluxe
> LLC Setting: Level 7
> Misc Comments: Vcore set at 1.415v with LLC Level 6 Vcore with a DMM is 1.445v, OS says 1.440v
> Vcore set at 1.415v with LLC Level 7 Vcore with a DMM is 1.454v, OS says 1.440v


Thank you for the submission!



> Originally Posted by *DeadEcho*
> 
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Core Frequency: 4300Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4000Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.285v
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H75
> Mobo: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 5
> 
> I'm wondering if this is a horrible batch I got here. It runs stable playing games and doing everything else I need to, but it doesn't last even 2 minutes on P95 2.87. Should I try exchanging the CPU at the store? I'm looking for a huge OC, just something moderate to run every day but at the same time isn't going to require a lot of extra voltage.


My suggestion would to take the voltage above that for testing. I would try 4.5 @ 1.4v, and if that doesn't pass, yeah, you've got a dud. Even if you're not planning to run 1.4v, run it just for a frame of reference.

Please do report back!



> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4800Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.456v
> LLC: 5
> C-States: Off
> Ram: 2666Mhz 16,16,16,37 at 1.35v
> Mobo: Maximus viii Hero
> Max Temp: Full Load while stress testing72c
> Test with Realbench, Cinemax, Wprime, 3dmark11, no crashes so far.
> 
> I think I reach the voltage limit at 1.456v for the CPU, my temp are not a problem as you can see only up under max load to 72c. How can I tweak other setting maybe to help lower the voltage in order to try 4.9ghz?? at least my temp is not a problem , voltage stability is, but I have everything else in auto so I know some folks around mess around with other setting to help with lowering voltages. ahh, also, my sys wouldn't take vcore at 1.440 I had to go to 1.456v in order to pass the tests at 4.8ghz.


Good luck, I hope you report back!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Any tips what voltages can help make 4.7 stable with 1,4 vcore? I have Vccio on 1,2v and system agent on 1,2v as well. Mobo is cool , 30c max mostly 28c, so she handles in nicely.


You need a certain amount of vcore, adjusting IO/SA etc doesn't allow you to raise core clocks without raising vcore


----------



## SteveRo

Mr.Darkwizzie, Much thanks for maintaining this for us all!







Please update the results spreadsheet to show my line entry with "Cooling Solution: Custom Loop" Again Much Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

DarkWizzie, if you want to update my submission, here's the revised specs:

Username: mandrix
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4700
Vcore in UEFI: 1.395 +.005 offset
Vcore: 1.408 - quick peaks to 1.424
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: custom loop
Stability Test: x264 50 loops

Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-36 CR1
Ram Voltage: 1.31v VCCIO/SA on Auto
LLC Setting: 4
Misc Comments: Can't do x48 without vcore peaking over 1.5 and that's too much for me! May try with more block/less core later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, you have been updated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange. Was your GPU/ram overclocked while you tested with CS GO?
> HWinfo would make it easier to see how long the test took, but there is somebody else with a 6700k that did x50 loops, so I'm going to copy their times.
> 
> Regarding io/sa voltage, I will check Asus's guide and adjust accordingly, thank you. Oh, and of course, you have been updated.
> Hey,
> 
> You have been updated. I would prefer the CMD window, yes. I'll let it slide this time though, no need to re-test. If you want, you only need to update the settings that have changed since last time (no need to retype the batch number because it's the same chip, etc). Of course, the trick there is to remember all the settings you've changed since last time.
> 
> Thanks
> Thank you for the submission!
> My suggestion would to take the voltage above that for testing. I would try 4.5 @ 1.4v, and if that doesn't pass, yeah, you've got a dud. Even if you're not planning to run 1.4v, run it just for a frame of reference.
> 
> Please do report back!
> Good luck, I hope you report back!


opps, *missed this update*. 50 loop time is in the report. (8h on a 6600K)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Username: Oparr
> CPU Model: I7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4,800MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4,100MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.408V
> Vcore: 1.416V
> FCLK: 1,000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX AIO, DIY delid (IHS resealed)
> Stability Test: x264 2.06 fifty loops (http://tinyurl.com/q59e72a http://tinyurl.com/qhxsnud)
> Realbench 2.41 four hours (http://tinyurl.com/oqy7q3z)
> Prime95 28.7 Blend two hours (http://tinyurl.com/p62s83y)
> 
> Batch Number: L536B198
> Ram Speed: XMP-3200 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35V
> Ram Voltage: DRAM 1.36V, VCCSA 1.2V, VCCIO 1.2V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene (M8G)
> LLC Setting: Level 6
> Misc Comments: VRM "CPU Current Capability" set to 140%


DW, you've missed me twice now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> DW, you've missed me twice now.


I'll make sure it won't happen a third time.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A little fine tuning for a 24/7 fixed voltage 46/46/3466 OC:
> 
> 
> x264-log_46c46m3466x50.rtf 5k .rtf file
> 
> any lower voltage and x264 is okay but IBT will fail (just a quick test for high current "moments"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> (still trying to observe this "parked" core phenomenon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What mem are you using for this - 4x4 or 2x8 what sticks?

I'm using the cheapo - gskill 2x8s - F4-3200C16D-16GVK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> What mem are you using for this - 4x4 or 2x8 what sticks?
> 
> I'm using the cheapo - gskill 2x8s - F4-3200C16D-16GVK


yeah, I have a cheapo GS 4x4 kit on this rig too. F4-3200C16Q-16GTZB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231928
Samsung SS.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I have a cheapo GS 4x4 kit on this rig too. F4-3200C16Q-16GTZB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231928
> Samsung SS.


find the best 2 of 4 ??









edit - i use a cd with memtest86 v4.3.7 is that still ok?

I like not jeopardizing the c drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> *find the best 2 of 4 ??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i use a cd with memtest86 v4.3.7 is that still ok?
> 
> I like not jeopardizing the c drive.


I might if I pick up a 6700K.

memtest86 is pretty useless IMO - except to verify the sticks aren't broke.








Download a copy of HCI Memtest - runs in windows and is probably the best ram stability test in the windows OS. If you pick up the pro version ($5) I have batch files for various platforms.








Other than that, Google's Stressapptest is what they use for the server farms, you need to run Linux Mint for that, easy. Probably better for ram stability, but does miss the ram-cache interface that windows tends to fail on. HCI MT cover that pretty well.

MemTest.zip 13k .zip file

Free version^

HCI MT has never buggered a system drive AFAIK. Lol - benching unstable ram settings has trashed mine tho. Once W8.1 actually totally forgot it's name.








This is the thing with non-EEC ram: it can appear stable but slowly corrupt a kernel as accumulated write-back errors build. Heck - ram that is off can bork a bios for that matter. But I think you know this.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ nice having dual bios board for this eventuality







playing with hci memtest now, thanks for the app!!


----------



## SteveRo

^^ deluxe bootable CD runs the app from the cd - looks like - think i might get this!









edit - ordered via paypal - very smooth purchase - already got the download, both 32 and 64 bit iso's









edit edit - ok so from inside windows - this look about right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ deluxe bootable CD runs the app from the cd - looks like - think i might get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - ordered via paypal - very smooth purchase - already got the download, both 32 and 64 bit iso's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit edit - ok so from inside windows - this look about right?


looks good! Basically run 1 instance per core/thread and divide 80-90% of total ram (or 95% available ram) equally between them. 5 laps or more and the ram OC is solid as they get.

oh yeah for sure.. "have dual bios, will bench"


----------



## CC268

I know this is a bit off topic, but do you guys have any suggestions for a good fan profile for my radiator fans and case fans?

I know it depends upon your fan setup/radiator setup/etc, but I am wondering what you guys generally have set (in terms of fan percentage) at the major temp points (30,40,50,60,etc). Any help or input here?

I have a Kraken x61 AIO (with Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM fans) and (4) be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans for my case.


----------



## Klutz0

_This may have been answered in one of the previous 160 pages but..._

Is it normal that my i7-6700k took less time for a single loop of the x264 stress test on stock settings than it did at 4.6GHz/1.40V ?

*Stock*: encoded 2121 frames, *3.47 fps*, 36016.71 kb/s
*OCed*: encoded 2121 frames, *2.60 fps*, 36016.71 kb/s

I'm downloading Cinebench now to use as a proper benchmark and will run it at stock and OCed to compare.

*Edit....*

So, I ran Cinebench with my current 4.6 / 1.40 overclock and am getting weird results... I ran the benchmark a couple times and got different results, so I decided to run it 4 times in a row and note the results:

902
789
832
683
I also captured the CPU temp and CPU clock with HWiNFO:


Why does my CPU constantly drop to 800MHz, even when it's supposed to be under heavy load?
Is it thermal trottling? That would be surprising, since it never went over 70°C...

*Edit 2...*

I took a couple minutes to type up the previous edit, ran Cinebench again, and it went through the whole run without dropping to 800MHz. That gave me a score of 990.

How can I get it to always behave this way?









*Edit 3...*

I decided to run an x264 single loop test with high priority. Here are the temperature and clock speed graphs:


Does the i7-6700k thermal throttle at ~70°C ?

I'm going to set my CPU and SYS fan settings in BIOS to run at full speed, see if that keeps temperatures down and clock speeds up.

*Edit 4...*

Nope, same behavior with max fans... just noisier (my CPU cooler is a Corsair H90).


----------



## error-id10t

HWinfo has few spots where it shows if you're throttling for one reason or another, do they show anything?


----------



## Klutz0

Well, I was typing up edit #5 while prime95 ran in the background... but then it crashed.

I noticed the following:

The CPU temps jump 30 degrees instantly when the frequency jumps to 4.6GHz. The instant jumps don't seem normal to me... I'd expect a rapid, but gradual rise - no?
Two values were sometimes showing "yes": "RING: VR Thermal Alert" and "IA: VR Thermal Alert". They'd show "yes" when the frequency dropped to 800MHz.
I've reset everything to stock for now, and am running the x264 test. I still get very frequent drops to 800MHz, but it spends most of it's time at 4.0GHz. And the "VR: Thermal Alert" readings never say "Yes".

Now trying out prime95...

*Edit:*

Well, with prime95 I right away started getting "RING: VR Thermal Alert" going to "yes"...

I switched to prime95 at the mid-point of the graphs:


I'm at a loss here... Someone please enlighten me


----------



## ladcrooks

Can someone tell why the 2 different readings in vt with hwinfo - you get one at the top then further down ?









1.240 v



1.200 v



the above is = to Aida64 1.200 v


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I'm at a loss here... Someone please enlighten me


Also shows PROCHOT triggering which isn't great lol

Update to latest beta hwinfo to make sure it's getting right readings..


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Well, I was typing up edit #5 while prime95 ran in the background... but then it crashed.
> 
> I noticed the following:
> 
> The CPU temps jump 30 degrees instantly when the frequency jumps to 4.6GHz. The instant jumps don't seem normal to me... I'd expect a rapid, but gradual rise - no?
> Two values were sometimes showing "yes": "RING: VR Thermal Alert" and "IA: VR Thermal Alert". They'd show "yes" when the frequency dropped to 800MHz.
> I've reset everything to stock for now, and am running the x264 test. I still get very frequent drops to 800MHz, but it spends most of it's time at 4.0GHz. And the "VR: Thermal Alert" readings never say "Yes".
> 
> Now trying out prime95...
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Well, with prime95 I right away started getting "RING: VR Thermal Alert" going to "yes"...
> 
> I switched to prime95 at the mid-point of the graphs:
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss here... Someone please enlighten me


Might be badly applied TIM. Sudden temperature spikes are normal, its just that heat cant transfer fast enough between the die and the dissipator.

I would reapply the termal paste


----------



## Balu0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You need a certain amount of vcore, adjusting IO/SA etc doesn't allow you to raise core clocks without raising vcore


I found PPL Bandwidth optinon, Asus suggests level 6 to 8 fro high OC, so I set lvl6 to start.
Sure it made it stable, could run prim95, but temps rised sharp to 85 (from 75 at 4.6 with same vcore), so I didn't stress it more.

Summary: 6600k stable 4,7ghz (47x100) with 1,4 vcore in bios with lvl6 LLC , real vcore going up to 1,45v under load, PPL bandwidth set to lvl6, but temps raised to 85c (water cooling H110i)

I feel like it is stretching it, or would you be guys comfortable with 85c peak (prime95) and 1,45 vcore ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Can someone tell why the 2 different readings in vt with hwinfo - you get one at the top then further down ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.240 v
> 
> 
> 
> 1.200 v
> 
> 
> 
> the above is = to Aida64 1.200 v


Because one is VID and the other Vcore??


----------



## ladcrooks

thanks for the answer









i found this as well if anybody else wants to know more

http://www.overclock.net/t/1238019/what-is-cpu-vid[/URL]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Well, I was typing up edit #5 while prime95 ran in the background... but then it crashed.
> I noticed the following:
> 
> The CPU temps jump 30 degrees instantly when the frequency jumps to 4.6GHz. The instant jumps don't seem normal to me... I'd expect a rapid, but gradual rise - no?
> Two values were sometimes showing "yes": "RING: VR Thermal Alert" and "IA: VR Thermal Alert". They'd show "yes" when the frequency dropped to 800MHz.
> I've reset everything to stock for now, and am running the x264 test. I still get very frequent drops to 800MHz, but it spends most of it's time at 4.0GHz. And the "VR: Thermal Alert" readings never say "Yes".
> Now trying out prime95...
> *Edit:*
> Well, with prime95 I right away started getting "RING: VR Thermal Alert" going to "yes"...
> I switched to prime95 at the mid-point of the graphs:
> 
> 
> *I'm at a loss here.*.. Someone please enlighten me


until you sort this out, you should avoid a high current stressor like p95. IF that prochot safety is not false, you probably need ot raise the power limit in bios. The cpu will downclock when this ceiling is reached at the first trip point, then shut down at the next.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also shows PROCHOT triggering which isn't great lol
> 
> Update to latest beta hwinfo to make sure it's getting right readings..


^^ This


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> CPU Model: i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4800Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.456v
> LLC: 5
> C-States: Off
> Ram: 2666Mhz 16,16,16,37 at 1.35v
> Mobo: Maximus viii Hero
> Max Temp: Full Load while stress testing72c
> Test with Realbench, Cinemax, Wprime, 3dmark11, no crashes so far.
> 
> I think I reach the voltage limit at 1.456v for the CPU, my temp are not a problem as you can see only up under max load to 72c. How can I tweak other setting maybe to help lower the voltage in order to try 4.9ghz?? at least my temp is not a problem , voltage stability is, but I have everything else in auto so I know some folks around mess around with other setting to help with lowering voltages. ahh, also, my sys wouldn't take vcore at 1.440 I had to go to 1.456v in order to pass the tests at 4.8ghz.


Sadly have to say that i couldn't get to 4.9ghz just way too much voltages 1.5v and coul not pass even 5 min testing. As a matter of fact will have to go back to the drawing board with 4.7gz since my overnight realbench failed twice at 4.8 w/ 1.456v. It only passes the 60min realbench. Funny thing is that i have no issues with temps and i know I am stable with 4.7ghz at 1.34v. What should i do?


----------



## Balu0

Try the PPL bandwidth lvl6 to 8 setting, but careful, it will up your temp by minimum 5 C (maybe start lvl5 ?), it helped me stabilize 4.7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> Sadly have to say that i couldn't get to 4.9ghz just way too much voltages 1.5v and coul not pass even 5 min testing. As a matter of fact will have to go back to the drawing board with 4.7gz since my overnight realbench failed twice at 4.8 w/ 1.456v. It only passes the 60min realbench. Funny thing is that i have no issues with temps and i know I am *stable with 4.7ghz at 1.34*v. What should i do?


Stable at 4.7 with 1.34V but not stable at 4.8 with 120mV higher vcore? Lower cache to 4.0 and lower vcore to like 1.4V and try again. Until you find the max the core can handle. It's likely the RB overnight fail - if you had the full ram allocation - is ram/cache. RB is a good system-wide stressor, for the cpu ""only" try x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram.








Once past that, try your usual stress test list. FM benchmarks really do not stress the system much, tho 3DMK11 Physics is pretty tough.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also shows PROCHOT triggering which isn't great lol
> 
> Update to latest beta hwinfo to make sure it's getting right readings..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Might be badly applied TIM. Sudden temperature spikes are normal, its just that heat cant transfer fast enough between the die and the dissipator.
> 
> I would reapply the termal paste


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> until you sort this out, you should avoid a high current stressor like p95. IF that prochot safety is not false, you probably need ot raise the power limit in bios. The cpu will downclock when this ceiling is reached at the first trip point, then shut down at the next.


Thanks for the feedback guys - it's really, *really* appreciated!









So, here are the next steps I'll be trying:

Update to the latest HWiNFO beta version.
Run x264 at stock settings.
If that doesn't help (and I don't have high hopes)...
Order thermal compound from newegg to replace the pre-applied thermal paste from the H90.
And, I have a few more - hopefully easy - questions:

Am I correct in thinking that if everything is working as it should, the processor should NOT be dropping to 800MHz during x264 at all?
What does "raise the power limit in bios" mean?
Is there anything else I should be changing in the BIOS other than CPU multiplier and VCore? From the OP, it seems that if I want a simple overclock, those are the only 2 things I need to check.
For thermal compound, I'm looking at ARCTIC MX-2 - is that a good option? I like that it's non-conductive.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Well, I was typing up edit #5 while prime95 ran in the background... but then it crashed.
> 
> I noticed the following:
> 
> The CPU temps jump 30 degrees instantly when the frequency jumps to 4.6GHz. The instant jumps don't seem normal to me... I'd expect a rapid, but gradual rise - no?


Well if your pc is going from idle to load at 4600 at max volts then a 30c jump instantly is to be expected. I myself jump from idle 30s to 70c as soon as i fire up prime. You would never climb slowly up to a certain temp.

Then the fans kick in and it climbs slowly from there.

As for the other issue's im unsure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys - it's really, *really* appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here are the next steps I'll be trying:
> 
> Update to the latest HWiNFO beta version.
> Run x264 at stock settings.
> If that doesn't help (and I don't have high hopes)...
> Order thermal compound from newegg to replace the pre-applied thermal paste from the H90.
> And, I have a few more - hopefully easy - questions:
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that if everything is working as it should, the processor should NOT be dropping to 800MHz during x264 at all?
> What does "raise the power limit in bios" mean?
> Is there anything else I should be changing in the BIOS other than CPU multiplier and VCore? From the OP, it seems that if I want a simple overclock, those are the only 2 things I need to check.
> For thermal compound, I'm looking at ARCTIC MX-2 - is that a good option? I like that it's non-conductive.


During x264 the processor load can vary but usually not that much. In windows, open adv power settings and and set min proc state to 100% (until you resolve this problem). Does it still down clock?
Disable c-states in bios - until resolved.
mx-2 is fine. There are better TIMs but we're talking a degree or at most 2. More is usually gained by using less and a high quality mount (uniform torquing of the mount screws, but not over tightened).
The Power limit and core current settings are on pg 22 in your manual. Set these to the max the bios will allow...


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> During x264 the processor load can vary but usually not that much. In windows, open adv power settings and and set min proc state to 100% (until you resolve this problem). Does it still down clock?
> Disable c-states in bios - until resolved.
> mx-2 is fine. There are better TIMs but we're talking a degree or at most 2. More is usually gained by using less and a high quality mount (uniform torquing of the mount screws, but not over tightened).
> The Power limit and core current settings are on pg 22 in your manual. Set these to the max the bios will allow...


Thanks for all the info!

Here's my revised plan:

Update to the latest *HWiNFO beta version*.
Run x264 at stock settings to validate that the readings were valid.
*Set min proc state to 100%* in Windows' Advanced Power Settings
Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
*Disable C-States* in BIOS
Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
*Set "Core Current Limit" and "Power Limit TDP"* to the maximum values the BIOS will allow.
Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
If none of that helps...
*Order thermal compound* from newegg to replace the pre-applied thermal paste from the H90.
Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
*Give up all hope.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> Here's my revised plan:
> 
> Update to the latest *HWiNFO beta version*.
> Run x264 at stock settings to validate that the readings were valid.
> *Set min proc state to 100%* in Windows' Advanced Power Settings
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Disable C-States* in BIOS
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Set "Core Current Limit" and "Power Limit TDP"* to the maximum values the BIOS will allow.
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> If none of that helps...
> *Order thermal compound* from newegg to replace the pre-applied thermal paste from the H90.
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Give up all hope.*


lol,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stable at 4.7 with 1.34V but not stable at 4.8 with 120mV higher vcore? Lower cache to 4.0 and lower vcore to like 1.4V and try again. Until you find the max the core can handle. It's likely the RB overnight fail - if you had the full ram allocation - is ram/cache. RB is a good system-wide stressor, for the cpu ""only" try x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once past that, try your usual stress test list. FM benchmarks really do not stress the system much, tho 3DMK11 Physics is pretty tough.


I musta got lucky on this run, uses over 12GB of ram:


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stable at 4.7 with 1.34V but not stable at 4.8 with 120mV higher vcore? Lower cache to 4.0 and lower vcore to like 1.4V and try again. Until you find the max the core can handle. It's likely the RB overnight fail - if you had the full ram allocation - is ram/cache. RB is a good system-wide stressor, for the cpu ""only" try x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once past that, try your usual stress test list. FM benchmarks really do not stress the system much, tho 3DMK11 Physics is pretty tough.


Tnx for your answer, will re-test the 4.7 1,34v settings as your per your input to make sure that is correct. ? is how long do I run HWBOT, I have never used it before to be stable? I was thinking to lower my Ram to 2133mhz as well since they are not the greatest. Yes I was testing at 16G full ram setting at realbench. once I pass the 4.7ghz and make 100% sure im stable then I will try what u told me as well at 4.8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> Try the PPL bandwidth lvl6 to 8 setting, but careful, it will up your temp by minimum 5 C (maybe start lvl5 ?), it helped me stabilize 4.7.


Will set as requested once I get home from work tonight..

thank you both for you inputs.


----------



## SamLeach

Hi,

I am only able to get 4.4GHz Prime95 Blend stable @ 1.38v, 84C. I feel that 4.4GHz @ 1.38v is not that great. Is there anything else I can do to reach a higher overclock?

ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35
Antec 620M High Current Gamer Modular
Noctua NH-D9L
Thermaltake Core V1 Mini
Windows 10 Pro

I did 4,4GHz @ 1.35v 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend before a core failed.

Would getting an ASUS board help? When I bought the ASRock the ASUS was not available.

I will add two 80mm extractor case fans and reapply thermal paste in an effort to reduce temps.

I did 4.5GHz @ 1.45v (Max I want to try) 10 minute Prime95 Blend stable. Temps rose to 95C!

Is my chip just not that good or could I reach 4.6GHz with better cooling?

Any other settings to change in BIOS?

I have delided before but don't know if it's worth it with this chip.

Thanks


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamLeach*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am only able to get 4.4GHz Prime95 Blend stable @ 1.38v, 84C. I feel that 4.4GHz @ 1.38v is not that great. Is there anything else I can do to reach a higher overclock?
> 
> ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35
> Antec 620M High Current Gamer Modular
> Noctua NH-D9L
> Thermaltake Core V1 Mini
> 
> I did 4,4GHz @ 1.35v 10 minutes of Prime95 Blend before a core failed.
> 
> Would getting an ASUS board help? When I bought the ASRock the ASUS was not available.
> 
> I will add two 80mm extractor case fans and reapply thermal paste in an effort to reduce temps.
> 
> I did 4.5GHz @ 1.45v (Max I want to try) 10 minute Prime95 Blend stable. Temps rose to 95C!
> 
> Is my chip just not that good or could I reach 4.6GHz with better cooling?
> 
> Any other settings to change in BIOS?
> 
> I have delided before but don't know if it's worth it with this chip.
> 
> Thanks


I know it isn't really recommended here...but why not use a program that isn't so stressful? I use Intel XTU (test for 8-10 hours). I am stable at 4.6GHz and 1.29V, 4.7GHz and 1.345V, and I am going to be doing testing for 4.8GHz as well. I have yet to have any issues at all (I don't do heavy video encoding, photo editing, etc though).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> Tnx for your answer, will re-test the 4.7 1,34v settings as your per your input to make sure that is correct. ? is how long do I run HWBOT, I have never used it before to be stable? I was thinking to lower my Ram to 2133mhz as well since they are not the greatest. Yes I was testing at 16G full ram setting at realbench. once I pass the 4.7ghz and make 100% sure im stable then I will try what u told me as well at 4.8.
> Will set as requested once I get home from work tonight..
> 
> thank you both for you inputs.


you're welcome.








I'm saying... if it _actually is stable_ at 4.7core and 4.7 cache with 1,34V vcore, lower cache to 4.0, raise core to 4.8 and set vcore to 1.4V (i'd try 1.38V first) and try a benchmark again. Generally, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core. 12-15mV or so with HT on the cores. So a 6600K is roughly 40mV per 100MHz. When you start to see 75+mV per 100MHz the cpu is off the linear part of the VID line... and headed off the reservation for 24/7 use, IMO. Benchmark runs are a different thing and this does not apply since it is not a 24/7/365 OC.
The HWBOT x265 benchmark takes 10-30min depending on settings and processor speed. You can DL it *HERE*
in order for it to run you need to enable the high precision timer (HPET), open an elevated cmnd prompt and type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes" . you can disable it if you want with the same cmnd, change yes to "no"
The x265 benchmark is a quick(er) stability test, especially if you run 4x or 8x: a failed "part" as it's called is def fail. As your OC tunes up the correction factor becomes the value to watch. (ignore the FPS score for this purpose).
run it as i posted in the earlier post (expand the picture)


----------



## SamLeach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I know it isn't really recommended here...but why not use a program that isn't so stressful? I use Intel XTU (test for 8-10 hours). I am stable at 4.6GHz and 1.29V, 4.7GHz and 1.345V, and I am going to be doing testing for 4.8GHz as well. I have yet to have any issues at all (I don't do heavy video encoding, photo editing, etc though).


I can run 4.6GHz with XTU (tested only 5 minutes) but Prime95 errors in 1 second @ 4.6GHz. I don't want my CPU to error.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamLeach*
> 
> I can run 4.6GHz with XTU (tested only 5 minutes) but Prime95 errors in 1 second @ 4.6GHz. I don't want my CPU to error.


Yea I understand that - I fail x264 within minutes with my settings, but pass both AIDA64 and XTU for 10+ hours. I don't know what you use your computer for, but I would evaluate the types of tests you use based on that. I know of a lot of people (on other sites) who just use XTU as their ONLY test and have been fine for years (for other Intel chips including Skylake - although Skylake hasn't been out for years). There is another great guide I follow in addition to this one that recommends XTU as its only test.

The point is...why run more voltage than needed just to pass a certain benchmark if your CPU will never see anywhere near what that certain benchmark is putting your CPU through.

Again, I pass XTU and AIDA64 at 4.6GHz and 1.29V for 10+hours, but will fail RB or x264 within minutes. My voltage has to be at like 1.34-1.35V (from what I recall) to pass RB or x264 - which in my opinion is WAY overkill for my needs.

Now if you are wanting to post up on the Overclock Spreadsheet here, then yea you will need to pass at least x264.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> Try the PPL bandwidth lvl6 to 8 setting, but careful, it will up your temp by minimum 5 C (maybe start lvl5 ?), it helped me stabilize 4.7.


Scary option. Tried it here just now and it raised temps by 9 degrees on hottest core. The stock (auto) voltage for CPU PLLs OC is 0.6v, raising this to level 6 increased that voltage to 1.416v which sounds like an awful amount...


----------



## Balu0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Scary option. Tried it here just now and it raised temps by 9 degrees on hottest core. The stock (auto) voltage for CPU PLLs OC is 0.6v, raising this to level 6 increased that voltage to 1.416v which sounds like an awful amount...


Ye level 6 was Asus's idea, I would go lower, much lower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> Ye level 6 was Asus's idea, I would go lower, much lower











that value is from the extreme OC guide... and relevant with bclk over 300.

this:

SkylakeOverclockingGuideAutosaved2.docx 862k .docx file


vs

*This*

from: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/0_20


----------



## SteveRo

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/10/29/why-intel-corp-needs-to-fix-its-14-nanometer-issue.aspx


----------



## Balu0

My original plan was to go with the above mentioned 35x132 OC on my 6600k, but it turned out pirme95 28.7 rounding error pops up in about 45 min with that, since I don't want to go over 1,4 vcore yet, I had to come down to 35x130. 1 hour prime95 test is a go now.
(I need absolute 100% stability since I'm testing software, and they crash on their own, cant risk to hunt non existent problems because my rig)

So here is my rock stable 4550 Mhz OC

Username: Balu0
CPU Model: I5 6600K
Base Clock: 130 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 35
Core Frequency: 4550 Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4160 Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1,37V
Vcore: 1,408V
FCLK: 1040 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 water
Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 1 hour+

Batch Number: Hungary # L521B645
Ram Speed: 2800 Mhz 14-15-39 Predator
Ram Voltage: 1,35V Sa: 1,2V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII ranger
LLC Setting: levle 6
Misc Comments:I think this will be fine


----------



## CC268

Is it generally best to stay below 4.8GHz or can you go above that and be safe as long as you are below the 1.45V mark?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is it generally best to stay below 4.8GHz or can you go above that and be safe as long as you are below the 1.45V mark?


go for the highest multi trying to keep temps below - say something like 90C - and load cpuv around 1.45v max


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is it generally best to stay below 4.8GHz or can you go above that and be safe as long as you are below the 1.45V mark?


a lot depends on the peak and sustained temperatures the cpu will experience at that voltage. INtel's recommended absolute max for vcore on skylake is 1.52V. Table 7.2 in the product datasheet.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a lot depends on the peak and sustained temperatures the cpu will experience at that voltage. INtel's recommended absolute max for vcore on skylake is 1.52V. Table 7.2 in the product datasheet.


what happened to 1.45 as max









edit - maybe the question is why the intel data sheet says 1.52 but asus and (intel contradicting themselves) say 1.45v?


----------



## CC268

Yea no way I would run 1.45V as my daily driver but I'm just curious what I can push to...I think I am gonna call it quits at 4.8GHz since I am at around 1.45V to be stable.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Here's my revised plan:
> 
> Update to the latest *HWiNFO beta version*.
> Run x264 at stock settings to validate that the readings were valid.
> *Set min proc state to 100%* in Windows' Advanced Power Settings
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Disable C-States* in BIOS
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Set "Core Current Limit" and "Power Limit TDP"* to the maximum values the BIOS will allow.
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> If none of that helps...
> *Order thermal compound* from newegg to replace the pre-applied thermal paste from the H90.
> Run x264 at stock settings, check if the processor still drops to 800MHz.
> *Give up all hope.*


Ok, so I've got a couple hours and will try out what was suggested!

Here's what I've done and observed so far:

Before even booting the PC tonight, I very slightly loosened the H90 and tightened it with a screw driver (not excessively, but tighter than it was)
Installed the most recent HWiNFO beta version (v5.07-2665)
x264 is currently running. Observations:
Temperature started at around 45°C and ramped up slowly to ~55.
When it hit ~55, it started dropping it's frequency to 800MHz. Last night it was dropping to 800MHz when the temp would hit ~70... It's seems my situation is getting worse...








PROCHOT went to "yes" a few times.
"CPU" fan speed shows a constant 1500rpm while "CPU OPT" fan speed shows around 900rpm. I'm not 100% sure which value is the CPU fan header and which is the SYS fan header. I have the H90's pump plugged into the CPU fan header and the H90's fan plugged into the SYS fan header. The pump's connector is only 3 pins, which means it doesn't get regulated by PWM, right?

Next step: Set min proc state to 100% in Windows' Advanced Power Settings and run x264 again.


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Klutz0 - what cpuv are you pushing? download and run realtemp 3.70 just to get a confirmation on the temps you are seeing in hwinfo. something looks not good - prochot at 55C does not make any sense


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> what happened to 1.45 as max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - maybe the question is why the intel data sheet says 1.52 but asus and (intel contradicting themselves) say 1.45v?


Intel's recommended max is what it is. Asus, after testing a bunch of cpus recommends 1,45V that's all I know. I "believe" some of this may be due to intel assuming different conditions, like a max over shoot of 70mV is managed by droop... coincidentally resulting in a 1.45V recommendation from ASUS? IDK. I keep saying vdroop is a good thing for 24/7 voltage settings







Just my


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea no way I would run 1.45V as my daily driver but I'm just curious what I can push to...I think I am gonna call it quits at 4.8GHz since I am at around 1.45V to be stable.


run in adaptive or offset mode - then only when approaching 100% load do you apply full volts


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. Klutz0 - what cpuv are you pushing? download and run realtemp 3.70 just to get a confirmation on the temps you are seeing in hwinfo. something looks not good - prochot at 55C does not make any sense


I know right, 55°C makes NO sens!

Well, setting min proc state to 100% had it's intended effect, the processor stayed at 4GHz... until it hit ~55. Then it went straight back to 800MHz...

I installed RealTemp 3.70, and it seems to give the same temperature readings as HWiNFO.

I'm going to try and Google for some info on PROCHOT...


----------



## SteveRo

mr klutz0 - what happens at bios defaults? still prochot at 55C?


----------



## error-id10t

PROCHOT is triggered to safe your CPU from burning itself.

Something is off as you're getting it at those temps. It's not a program or a C state or minimum processor problem but something (IMO) worse, I'd look at your mobo BIOS updates and make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> mr klutz0 - what happens at bios defaults? still prochot at 55C?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> PROCHOT is triggered to safe your CPU from burning itself.
> 
> Something is off as you're getting it at those temps. It's not a program or a C state or minimum processor problem but something (IMO) worse, I'd look at your mobo BIOS updates and make sure everything is up to date.


I updated the BIOS a few days ago, and there is no new version since.

I am going to clear CMOS and report back.


----------



## error-id10t

Ok so then did this start happening after this? Do you have the ability to roll-back to the previous BIOS version on your board, try that.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> run in adaptive or offset mode - then only when approaching 100% load do you apply full volts


True...I guess I just don't want to put too much wear and tear on my CPU...I feel like 1.45V even if running Adaptive is borderline harsh...but idk maybe that is just in my head.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok so then did this start happening after this? Do you have the ability to roll-back to the previous BIOS version on your board, try that.


I don't know. This is a brand new build and I never monitored my CPU before.

I've cleared the CMOS, and told the bios to "Load Optimized Defaults", as per instructions in motherboard manual.

x264 running now... at 53°C and rising... Suspenseful...

*Edit*

At 54...

And I just noticed 2 new flags that went to "yes". I do not recall seeing these before :

IA: Max Turbo Limit
IA: Turbo Attenuation (MCT)

Annnnd... it starts dropping to 800MHz pretty much as soon as Core #0's temp hits 55...









*Edit 2*

I'm going to rollback my BIOS to version F4 (currently on F5). These are the only 2 BIOS versions available.


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying... if it _actually is stable_ at 4.7core and 4.7 cache with 1,34V vcore, lower cache to 4.0, raise core to 4.8 and set vcore to 1.4V (i'd try 1.38V first) and try a benchmark again. Generally, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core. 12-15mV or so with HT on the cores. So a 6600K is roughly 40mV per 100MHz. When you start to see 75+mV per 100MHz the cpu is off the linear part of the VID line... and headed off the reservation for 24/7 use, IMO. Benchmark runs are a different thing and this does not apply since it is not a 24/7/365 OC.
> The HWBOT x265 benchmark takes 10-30min depending on settings and processor speed. You can DL it *HERE*
> in order for it to run you need to enable the high precision timer (HPET), open an elevated cmnd prompt and type "bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes" . you can disable it if you want with the same cmnd, change yes to "no"
> The x265 benchmark is a quick(er) stability test, especially if you run 4x or 8x: a failed "part" as it's called is def fail. As your OC tunes up the correction factor becomes the value to watch. (ignore the FPS score for this purpose).
> run it as i posted in the earlier post (expand the picture)


once again tnx, i did as you asked and i did the x265 with 8x pmode enabled as well and it passed (4.7ghz at 1.376) took a while as well see the pick now. with settings as suggested by both of you to include the PLL bandwith at 6. take a look at the pick and let me know what would you do now pls,, tnx ohh, almost forgot i do not know what the score means *0.997 is that good or what? what number we aiming for to be stable?


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I'm going to rollback my BIOS to version F4 (currently on F5). These are the only 2 BIOS versions available.


Well. I just ran x264 with BIOS version F4 and I have the same behavior where PROCHOT triggers at 55°C for some reason...

What are my options here?

Do I contact Intel? Gigabyte (motherboard)? NewEgg for an RMA?

I'm starting to think I should've just gone for a Z97 and a 4790k









I'm going to play some Hearthstone and Far Cry 3 to forget about my troubles.
At least my CPU isn't in danger and I can still use it I suppose...


----------



## CC268

Ignore this post sorry


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I know this is a bit off topic, but do you guys have any suggestions for a good fan profile for my radiator fans and case fans?
> 
> I know it depends upon your fan setup/radiator setup/etc, but I am wondering what you guys generally have set (in terms of fan percentage) at the major temp points (30,40,50,60,etc). Any help or input here?
> 
> I have a Kraken x61 AIO (with Fractal Venturi HP-14 PWM fans) and (4) be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fans for my case.


It's not good to base your case fan speed on your CPU core temp. That will result in your case fans being throttled up when your case temp is low and your case fans being throttled down when your case temp is high - with a high end GPU, you can expect like 70% of your heat generation to come from non-CPU sources.

Klutz0! I missed your posts for like a day, sorry. That throttle shouldn't be happening, i'm not sure why. The FPS you should get at 4.6ghz is about 4.6fps but i've got 4.67 when running on realtime/high priority. I have no problems with temp throttling at any temp i have hit.

The nearly instant temperature rise is completely normal. CPU's change temperature VERY quickly! Running the power intensive tests at high overclock, you can go from 25c to 75c within 1 second, yet not peak more than 80-85c or so ever (if you have good heatsink/rad fans and your case temperatures do not rise).

Some people think that temps tend to rise over longer periods, like 15 minutes or 2 hours - that's only the result of poor overall cooling, like a laptop that's not built for a constant load or a case with badly insufficient airflow. When i did long term testing (logging with an hour load) my peak temperature was actually reached by 3-5 minutes or so, dropping off after that because my room temperature fell by ~3c over the test duration.

What motherboard do you have? It looks like a mobo issue but i can't see any of your posts talking about which one it is. Maybe it's even a VRM throttle if it can't take 1.4v

for the record, my 4.5ghz cinebench is 1013 at the moment


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Klutz0! I missed your posts for like a day, sorry. That throttle shouldn't be happening, i'm not sure why. The FPS you should get at 4.6ghz is about 4.6fps but i've got 4.67 when running on realtime/high priority. I have no problems with temp throttling at any temp i have hit.
> 
> The nearly instant temperature rise is completely normal. CPU's change temperature VERY quickly! Running the power intensive tests at high overclock, you can go from 25c to 75c within 1 second, yet not peak more than 80-85c or so ever (if you have good heatsink/rad fans and your case temperatures do not rise).
> 
> Some people think that temps tend to rise over longer periods, like 15 minutes or 2 hours - that's only the result of poor overall cooling, like a laptop that's not built for a constant load or a case with badly insufficient airflow. When i did long term testing (logging with an hour load) my peak temperature was actually reached by 3-5 minutes or so, dropping off after that because my room temperature fell by ~3c over the test duration.
> 
> What motherboard do you have? It looks like a mobo issue but i can't see any of your posts talking about which one it is. Maybe it's even a VRM throttle if it can't take 1.4v
> 
> for the record, my 4.5ghz cinebench is 1013 at the moment


My motherboard is a Gigabyte Z170n-wifi. For most of my previous posts I've reverted to 100% stock settings - no overclock at all.

Thanks for the info about temps!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Well. I just ran x264 with BIOS version F4 and I have the same behavior where PROCHOT triggers at 55°C for some reason...
> 
> What are my options here?
> 
> Do I contact Intel? Gigabyte (motherboard)? NewEgg for an RMA?


I'd RMA the CPU.
_
Assertion of the PROCHOT# signal is independent of any register settings within the processor. It is asserted any time the processor die temperature reaches the trip point_

_The temperature at which the PROCHOT# signal goes active is individually calibrated during manufacturing. Once configured, the processor temperature at which the PROCHOT# signal is asserted is not re-configurable._

http://download.intel.com/design/processor/designex/315594.pdf

NOTE: yes that's old but I'd assume it's still the same, someone can correct if wrong.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'd RMA the CPU.
> _
> Assertion of the PROCHOT# signal is independent of any register settings within the processor. It is asserted any time the processor die temperature reaches the trip point_
> 
> _The temperature at which the PROCHOT# signal goes active is individually calibrated during manufacturing. Once configured, the processor temperature at which the PROCHOT# signal is asserted is not re-configurable._
> 
> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/designex/315594.pdf
> 
> NOTE: yes that's old but I'd assume it's still the same, someone can correct if wrong.


Wow! Awesome find!









I'm new to this... Do I contact Intel, or NewEgg?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Wow! Awesome find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this... Do I contact Intel, or NewEgg?


I would contact newegg that soon after purchase.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not good to base your case fan speed on your CPU core temp. That will result in your case fans being throttled up when your case temp is low and your case fans being throttled down when your case temp is high - with a high end GPU, you can expect like 70% of your heat generation to come from non-CPU sources.
> 
> Klutz0! I missed your posts for like a day, sorry. That throttle shouldn't be happening, i'm not sure why. The FPS you should get at 4.6ghz is about 4.6fps but i've got 4.67 when running on realtime/high priority. I have no problems with temp throttling at any temp i have hit.
> 
> The nearly instant temperature rise is completely normal. CPU's change temperature VERY quickly! Running the power intensive tests at high overclock, you can go from 25c to 75c within 1 second, yet not peak more than 80-85c or so ever (if you have good heatsink/rad fans and your case temperatures do not rise).
> 
> Some people think that temps tend to rise over longer periods, like 15 minutes or 2 hours - that's only the result of poor overall cooling, like a laptop that's not built for a constant load or a case with badly insufficient airflow. When i did long term testing (logging with an hour load) my peak temperature was actually reached by 3-5 minutes or so, dropping off after that because my room temperature fell by ~3c over the test duration.
> 
> What motherboard do you have? It looks like a mobo issue but i can't see any of your posts talking about which one it is. Maybe it's even a VRM throttle if it can't take 1.4v
> 
> for the record, my 4.5ghz cinebench is 1013 at the moment


What do you set your case fans on? Im having difficulty setting mine to how my last board was.

Currently I have my h110 plugged to the two CPU headers, controlled AUTO (pwm) mode, Max 70c - 100% Middle 50c - 40% Min 30c - 30% with a 2.8sec up down delay.

Case fans I have going off CPU temp with Min 30c - 60% Middle 50c - 60% and Max 70c - 70%. DC mode no delay.

My temps are fine, problem I get is when I open programs they ramp up a bit due to me going from idle to very light load and its annoying!

My p8z68 was so much easier, Case fans stayed at 80%, CPU fans ramped up when I dinged 70.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Wow! Awesome find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this... Do I contact Intel, or NewEgg?


Do as above (newegg) or try Intel

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/warranty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> no delay.
> 
> they ramp up a bit due to me going from idle to very light load and its annoying!


Set a delay so they don't just ramp up fast


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I don't know. This is a brand new build and I never monitored my CPU before.
> 
> I've cleared the CMOS, and told the bios to "Load Optimized Defaults", as per instructions in motherboard manual.
> 
> x264 running now... at 53°C and rising... Suspenseful...
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> At 54...
> 
> And I just noticed 2 new flags that went to "yes". I do not recall seeing these before :
> 
> IA: Max Turbo Limit
> IA: Turbo Attenuation (MCT)
> 
> Annnnd... it starts dropping to 800MHz pretty much as soon as Core #0's temp hits 55...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit 2*
> 
> I'm going to rollback my BIOS to version F4 (currently on F5). These are the only 2 BIOS versions available.


You have the Z170N WiFi board, right? Not my first, second or even 10th choice for overclocking, but it is what it is.
I think you need to do some serious troubleshooting and if you come up with nothing consider another board....I'm a longtime Gigabyte fan but that's sort of a low end board, IMO.

EDIT: I should have read further before posting.


----------



## sakrosankt

Here we go - custom run 4,5 GHZ @ 1,232V







... http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/hb0a-92-3441.jpg


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> True...I guess I just don't want to put too much wear and tear on my CPU...I feel like 1.45V even if running Adaptive is borderline harsh...but idk maybe that is just in my head.


if you do decide to go higher volts, monitor hwinfo closely - temps 90 or below, cpuv (measured - *not* bios) - hwinfo measured cpuv no higher than 1.52v (intel product sheet spec).


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I would contact newegg that soon after purchase.


Mr. Klutz0: +++


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> once again tnx, i did as you asked and i did the x265 with 8x pmode enabled as well and it passed (4.7ghz at 1.376) took a while as well see the pick now. with settings as suggested by both of you to include the PLL bandwith at 6. take a look at the pick and let me know what would you do now pls,, tnx ohh, almost forgot i do not know what the score means *0.997 is that good or what? what number we aiming for to be stable?


Looks fine. Yes, 0.997 is a good correction factor. What max temp did the cpu reach during that run with PLL BW at 6? Unless you are using a hih BCLK, you probably do not need PLL BW on anything but Auto.
What to do next depends on what you are aiming for...









BTW - you need to run a few other things before calling it stable IMO. HCI Memtest at least. If you're happy with 4.7 as is, ram is next.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Well. I just ran x264 with BIOS version F4 and I have the same behavior where PROCHOT triggers at 55°C for some reason...
> 
> What are my options here?
> Do I contact Intel? Gigabyte (motherboard)? NewEgg for an RMA?
> I'm starting to think I should've just gone for a Z97 and a 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to play some Hearthstone and Far Cry 3 to forget about my troubles.
> At least my CPU isn't in danger and I can still use it I suppose...


Bummer, it's likely the CPU as error-I noted. Happens - just exchange t for a new one.


----------



## AverdanOriginal

Hi,

Love the thread. Got my new Set-Up about 2 weeks. LOVE IT. of course I come from a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T so the difference is huge.

Had one problem with my Rams which the motherboard did not recognize once I switched XMP on, but manually input of the right settings fixed that for me anyways.

May I join? Here the filled in Questions:

Username: AverdanOriginal
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: *4500MHz*
Cache Frequency: 4000 Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: *1.28V*
Vcore: *1.28V*
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: NO Delid. Noctua NH-U9s --> small but potent








Stability Test: Rog Realbench v2.4 for 2 Hours. Prime 95 v28.7 1 hour

Batch Number: L518C005
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35v VCCIO=1.1v, System Agent: 1.1v
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 6
Misc Comments: More tweaking possible and necessary. Different stress tests still might show up problems. Not sure yet if I switch to adaptive Volt for example.

I did a run of Prime95 v28.7 for one hour. everything was stable, but not sure which FFTs you use for one hour since it did not finish all different types of FFTs. At least it went through 8k, 864k, 1344k but only 5 mins each. Please advice if you need another Test. Rog Realbench for 2 hours it passes easily.


4.5GHz is fine for me. I guess going up to 4.6 GHz will need a jump in Vcore (maybe 1.3v??) which will produce way more heat than benefits gained from that 100MHz. So I will rather stick to finetuning via Baseclock for now... might post update if anything changes of course.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What do you set your case fans on? Im having difficulty setting mine to how my last board was.
> 
> Currently I have my h110 plugged to the two CPU headers, controlled AUTO (pwm) mode, Max 70c - 100% Middle 50c - 40% Min 30c - 30% with a 2.8sec up down delay.
> 
> Case fans I have going off CPU temp with Min 30c - 60% Middle 50c - 60% and Max 70c - 70%. DC mode no delay.
> 
> My temps are fine, problem I get is when I open programs they ramp up a bit due to me going from idle to very light load and its annoying!
> 
> My p8z68 was so much easier, Case fans stayed at 80%, CPU fans ramped up when I dinged 70.


How did you set a delay like that for your fans?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Love the thread. Got my new Set-Up about 2 weeks. LOVE IT. of course I come from a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T so the difference is huge.
> 
> Had one problem with my Rams which the motherboard did not recognize once I switched XMP on, but manually input of the right settings fixed that for me anyways.
> 
> May I join? Here the filled in Questions:
> 
> Username: AverdanOriginal
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: *4500MHz*
> Cache Frequency: 4000 Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: *1.28V*
> Vcore: *1.28V*
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: NO Delid. Noctua NH-U9s --> small but potent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability Test: Rog Realbench v2.4 for 2 Hours. Prime 95 v28.7 1 hour
> 
> Batch Number: L518C005
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v VCCIO=1.1v, System Agent: 1.1v
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: More tweaking possible and necessary. Different stress tests still might show up problems. Not sure yet if I switch to adaptive Volt for example.
> 
> I did a run of Prime95 v28.7 for one hour. everything was stable, but not sure which FFTs you use for one hour since it did not finish all different types of FFTs. At least it went through 8k, 864k, 1344k but only 5 mins each. Please advice if you need another Test. Rog Realbench for 2 hours it passes easily.
> 
> 
> 4.5GHz is fine for me. I guess going up to 4.6 GHz will need a jump in Vcore (maybe 1.3v??) which will produce way more heat than benefits gained from that 100MHz. So I will rather stick to finetuning via Baseclock for now... might post update if anything changes of course.


Thats great, i need 1.33v on manual for 4.5ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> What do you set your case fans on? Im having difficulty setting mine to how my last board was.


I set them (or rather, don't set them at the moment) in hardware.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do as above (newegg) or try Intel
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/warranty
> Set a delay so they don't just ramp up fast


For DC mode fans the lowest delay is like 12 sec.

Its not the case fans that are the issue anyway im just having trouble getting my cpu fans right. I will keep at it though


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> How did you set a delay like that for your fans?


Manual mode in my bios. You can set a delay on step up and step down with maximus mobo.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Manual mode in my bios. You can set a delay on step up and step down with maximus mobo.


Ahh alright...not sure I can do that with my MSI M7 mobo..will have to check.


----------



## SteveRo

Starting to test 50x







-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Starting to test 50x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


lol - what batch is that chip?


----------



## SteveRo

Batch is Malay L535B123

Some more 50x - easy multithread stuff -


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Starting to test 50x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## unclewebb

Klutz0 - Intel CPUs have a feature called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. This is a signal path to the CPU so other items on your motherboard can send a signal to your CPU and force your CPU to thermal throttle down to 800 MHz even though your CPU is not hot at all. This can be triggered by the temperature of an external sensor or by power consumption going through the voltage regulator.

ThrottleStop is still a work in progress for Skylake CPUs but the latest version should allow you to access the BD PROCHOT feature. If you clear the BD PROCHOT box, this will prevent outside signals getting to your CPU and forcing it to throttle. Your CPU will still throttle if it gets too hot. Give that a try and see if your CPU is still hitting the wall.

ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 5
https://www.sendspace.com/file/p1q40a

Intel CPUs also have a feature called PROCHOT offset. This allows motherboard manufacturers to reduce the temperature when the CPU will start to thermal throttle. The maximum for this offset used to be 15°C but for some low power Intel Atom CPUs, this has been increased up to 63°C. When set to 15°C, instead of thermal throttling starting at 100°C, it would start at 85°C instead. I don't think this is the source of your problem but could you run CPU-Z, click on the About tab and then click on Save Report (.TXT) button. Copy and paste that data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here so I can have a look just to make sure the bios is not setting this register up incorrectly.

I think your CPU is OK and it is your motherboard voltage regulator or bios that is causing the problem.


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks fine. Yes, 0.997 is a good correction factor. What max temp did the cpu reach during that run with PLL BW at 6? Unless you are using a hih BCLK, you probably do not need PLL BW on anything but Auto.
> What to do next depends on what you are aiming for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - you need to run a few other things before calling it stable IMO. HCI Memtest at least. If you're happy with 4.7 as is, ram is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, it's likely the CPU as error-I noted. Happens - just exchange t for a new one.


Max temp at full load was 70c on 2 cores only 66c & 67c on the other 2. I believe I do not have issues with temp, results were the same with overnight RB ran last nite as well which btw
I did run overnight RB and passed it, but forgot to copy the screenshot before shutting it off, so I did another run of about 30 min of Prime95 before going to work and passed that one also here is the screenshot of prime95;



temps with prime are also on the pick as u can see, one of the cores got up to 82c which is strange since the other maintain 70c or less. Guess I will have to reapply TIM which I had 2 anyways because I used an old TIM past artic 3 I had laying around, my Noctua T1 just got in by mail yesterday







..

I want to push as high as possible to see where I can get that thing so I will try 4.8 next but before I do that I will set PLL Bandwith back auto or maybe 1 and test again.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Klutz0 - Intel CPUs have a feature called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. This is a signal path to the CPU so other items on your motherboard can send a signal to your CPU and force your CPU to thermal throttle down to 800 MHz even though your CPU is not hot at all. This can be triggered by the temperature of an external sensor or by power consumption going through the voltage regulator.
> 
> ThrottleStop is still a work in progress for Skylake CPUs but the latest version should allow you to access the BD PROCHOT feature. If you clear the BD PROCHOT box, this will prevent outside signals getting to your CPU and forcing it to throttle. Your CPU will still throttle if it gets too hot. Give that a try and see if your CPU is still hitting the wall.
> 
> ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 4
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/78dnne
> 
> Intel CPUs also have a feature called PROCHOT offset. This allows motherboard manufacturers to reduce the temperature when the CPU will start to thermal throttle. The maximum for this offset used to be 15°C but for some low power Intel Atom CPUs, this has been increased up to 63°C. When set to 15°C, instead of thermal throttling starting at 100°C, it would start at 85°C instead. I don't think this is the source of your problem but could you run CPU-Z, click on the About tab and then click on Save Report (.TXT) button. Copy and paste that data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here so I can have a look just to make sure the bios is not setting this register up incorrectly.
> 
> I think your CPU is OK and it is your motherboard voltage regulator or bios that is causing the problem.


Hey unclewebb, thanks for taking the time to write all that up for me - much appreciated!

I did end up looking at ThrottleStop in my research on PROCHOT, but had come to the conclusion that support for Skylake was still a ways off.

I will definitely give the beta version a try tonight and report back!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> Max temp at full load was 70c on 2 cores only 66c & 67c on the other 2. I believe I do not have issues with temp, results were the same with overnight RB ran last nite as well which btw
> I did run overnight RB and passed it, but forgot to copy the screenshot before shutting it off, so I did another run of about 30 min of Prime95 before going to work and passed that one also here is the screenshot of prime95;
> 
> 
> 
> temps with prime are also on the pick as u can see, one of the cores got up to 82c which is strange since the other maintain 70c or less. Guess I will have to reapply TIM which I had 2 anyways because I used an old TIM past artic 3 I had laying around, my Noctua T1 just got in by mail yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I want to push as high as possible to see where I can get that thing so I will try 4.8 next but before I do that I will set PLL Bandwith back auto or *maybe 1* and test again.


Stick with Auto until you rea;;y know you need to open the PLL bandwidth for stability.

4.7 with what cache frequency?


----------



## JamesRC

Seeing as there's another 4.2 Ghz OC... here's mine!

Username: JamesRC
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Mobo: Asus Z170-A
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 42
Core Frequency: 4200MHz
Cache Frequency: 3900 Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.2V
Vcore: 1.168V
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Cryorig H5
Stability Test: Prime 95 v28.7 4 hours


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks fine. Yes, 0.997 is a good correction factor.


What does the correction factor mean? When I ran mine was 0.979 which is less than that, is there a range for average to good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Batch is Malay L535B123
> 
> Some more 50x - easy multithread stuff -


Nothing's easy at x50 IMO







nice work there.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What does the correction factor mean? When I ran mine was 0.979 which is less than that, is there a range for average to good?
> Nothing's easy at x50 IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work there.


What I meant was easy on the processor compared to x264, x265, realbench, prime, ...
Looks like I can't get even 1 loop of x264 at 50x with a cpuv max of 1.52 (blue screen), still - a good chip, I shouldn't complain!


----------



## AverdanOriginal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thats great, i need 1.33v on manual for 4.5ghz


Thanks. I thought I would need a lot more Volt but so far everythings fine. Probably could go up a bit since currently temps at full load stay at 70C° max.

Also tried 36x125 (4.5) Core and 32x125 (4) cache with 8xFCLK (1)
And 30x150 (4.5) Core 27x150 (4.05) Cache with 8x FCLK (1.2)
--> To see if there are any different bench results with stock GPU clock in benches like Unigine Heaven or Firestrike but I got the exact same results (well more or less the same +- 0.1%)

Only difference I noticed so far is that you make turbo mode somewhat useless as the multiplier would only drop under 35x with a overclock of 30x150 you run a constant 4.5GHz and as such a higher idle temp... well my experience so far. Oh and overclocke FCLK might help a bit with overclocking the GPU but still needs more testing if that is really true or only one lucky bench test so far.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> What I meant was easy on the processor compared to x264, x265, realbench, prime, ...
> Looks like I can't get even 1 loop of x264 at 50x with a cpuv max of 1.52 (blue screen), still - a good chip, I shouldn't complain!


I was looking at your posted test and it's not making sense to me as it shows 4.91giggles, but you've increased base clock? Doesn't that mean you were stable at 4.95 so 5giggles shouldn't be that far off?

@Darkwizzie can you update my RAM to: 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v which is the XMP stock. IO/SA were set to 1.1v for both.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> *What does the correction factor mean*? When I ran mine was 0.979 which is less than that, is there a range for average to good?
> Nothing's easy at x50 IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work there.


Barring any background OS services taking priority during the run (W10 seems to have this issue on some installs) it's basically an assessment of the synchronization of "part" processing over the entire run. 0.98 is very good.


----------



## CC268

So I am at 4.8GHz and 1.43V and Adaptive mode. How come in the first screen shot it shows my Core VID to be around .820V - 1.145V, but then the second screen shot under Vcore it is around 1.43V? Shouldn't it be much lower than this at idle?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I was looking at your posted test and it's not making sense to me as it shows 4.91giggles, but you've increased base clock? Doesn't that mean you were stable at 4.95 so 5giggles shouldn't be that far off?


Thanks for the encouragement, for 4.91 I was trying to stay at 1.45v.

If I accept 1.52 as my new max I should be able to go a little higher on the clock.
I'm not sure I want this proc setting an 1.52v for 8 hours though..








Is there a better way to verify stability without beating up the processor for that long?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So I am at 4.8GHz and 1.43V and Adaptive mode. How come in the first screen shot it shows my Core VID to be around .820V - 1.145V, but then the second screen shot under Vcore it is around 1.43V? Shouldn't it be much lower than this at idle?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


switch to balance mode in windows power plan


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> If I accept 1.52 as my new max I should be able to go a little higher on the clock.
> I'm not sure I want this proc setting an 1.52v for 8 hours though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a better way to verify stability without beating up the processor for that long?


lol me neither, well I wouldn't run 1.52v as my max anyway.







I'd run x265 hwbot which is tough IMO when you set the options mentioned here and faster overall.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> switch to balance mode in windows power plan


I was on high performance with min processor state at 5%...I can try balanced mode later when I get home though.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol me neither, well I wouldn't run 1.52v as my max anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd run x265 hwbot which is tough IMO when you set the options mentioned here and faster overall.


maybe I'll give x265 a try - i certainly need something shorter.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> What I meant was easy on the processor compared to x264, x265, realbench, prime, ...
> Looks like I can't get even 1 loop of x264 at 50x with a cpuv max of 1.52 (blue screen), still - a good chip, I shouldn't complain!


but u can pass cinebench 15, mine can't even with 1.574v and reach 95cdeg pass ibtavx... and are you delided your chip? 1.5v AT 88cdeg.. and what cooling?


----------



## agung79

double post...


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stick with Auto until you rea;;y know you need to open the PLL bandwidth for stability.
> 
> 4.7 with what cache frequency?


40 cache frequency as suggested by you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> 40 cache frequency as suggested by you.


So, if you are good with 4.7, and not looking at 4,8 anymore, raise the cache clock until it fails your go-to stress test. If still shooting for 4.8. Add 0.040V to vcore and see if it boots... yes, try a quick stress. Fails, increase voltage until it does or you reach the limit of voltage you want to run with. Once you get a good fixed vcore OC, switch to adaptive, set offset to 0.005V and put the rest in additional turbo voltage... then enjoy!


----------



## SteveRo

If I want to use X265 as a stability test, did I run this right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> If I want to use X265 as a stability test, did I run this right?


looks real good to me... when you want to role the ram in t this quick(er) stability test, go to 8x... uses >10GB of ram.








Nice sample, makes me want to hunt down that batch. For the 5960s I usually call microcenter and ask them for the batch numbers they have in stock...


This E-sample has taken a lot of abuse, and keeps on ticking. Even at these voltages max temp is < 70C
Droops to 1.408V under load.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks real good to me... when you want to role the ram in t this quick(er) stability test, go to 8x... uses >10GB of ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sample, makes me want to hunt down that batch. For the 5960s I usually call microcenter and ask them for the batch numbers they have in stock...
> 
> 
> This E-sample has taken a lot of abuse, and keeps on ticking. Even at these voltages max temp is < 70C
> Droops to 1.408V under load.


Thanks! I'm trying to minimize the time at 1.52v, does running at 8x take less time to complete?

edit - under 70 for load at that voltage is real good! I'm running with the back door open - outside temp - high 30's


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> 40 cache frequency as suggested by you.


well had to up the cache to 42 since some programs were acting weird and aida64 & hwinfo would not open and both get stucked at scanning scsi drivers. then did more test and passed RB 1 hr full 16g ram and also x265 with *0.994.



like I said before going as high as I can now.. gonna start 4.8z now.. btw I did go to auto PLL Bandw....


----------



## CC268

Alright guys, I need some help on this...I am on 4.8GHz and 1.43V - ADAPTIVE mode, BALANCED power mode (min processor state at 5%). In CPU-Z it shows that my Core Speed is indeed fluctuating (from like 800MHz and up), which I would expect...but my Core Voltage doesn't go down much. See screenshot.

Are you guys sure that this is supposed to actually go down? Can you confirm with a screenshot of your own please?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help on this...I am on 4.8GHz and 1.43V - ADAPTIVE mode, BALANCED power mode (min processor state at 5%). In CPU-Z it shows that my Core Speed is indeed fluctuating (from like 800MHz and up), which I would expect...but my Core Voltage doesn't go down much. See screenshot.
> 
> Are you guys sure that this is supposed to actually go down? Can you confirm with a screenshot of your own please?


Yes it should go down. Do you have C states active? I just set all mine to Enabled on my Hero, and Speedstep on Auto.


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help on this...I am on 4.8GHz and 1.43V - ADAPTIVE mode, BALANCED power mode (min processor state at 5%). In CPU-Z it shows that my Core Speed is indeed fluctuating (from like 800MHz and up), which I would expect...but my Core Voltage doesn't go down much. See screenshot.
> 
> Are you guys sure that this is supposed to actually go down? Can you confirm with a screenshot of your own please?


I would try to use another program, try hwinfo latest beta version or aida64 cpuid. I had misreads with cpu-z so i do not use any longer.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help on this...I am on 4.8GHz and 1.43V - ADAPTIVE mode, BALANCED power mode (min processor state at 5%). In CPU-Z it shows that my Core Speed is indeed fluctuating (from like 800MHz and up), which I would expect...but my Core Voltage doesn't go down much. See screenshot.
> 
> Are you guys sure that this is supposed to actually go down? Can you confirm with a screenshot of your own please?


yep - you should be seeing below one volt at idle, even with c states off I drop from 1.45 to like 0.92 or so.


----------



## CC268

Hmm man I am out of ideas then... it reports the same thing with AIDA, HWINFO Beta, CPU-Z.

Everything is stock settings (C states enabled, etc)...what could be causing my Vcore to not drop?? Maybe my motherboard?


----------



## SteveRo

^^ does it drop when at stock settings? if yes, research your mobo bios power settings - might be something in that?


----------



## CC268

Well on stock the Voltage Mode is on "Auto" so yes it drops...sometimes I wish I would have bought an ASUS mobo...I hope I can get this figured out.

If you guys have any suggestions that could help me out please let me know...otherwise it looks like I won't be overclocking


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Thanks! I'm trying to minimize the time at 1.52v, does running at 8x take less time to complete?
> 
> edit - under 70 for load at that voltage is real good! I'm running with the back door open - outside temp - high 30's


no, it will take longer at 8x. other than 4x, most "next level" stress tests are take time (and pull more current).
Maybe some FM physics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hmm man I am out of ideas then... it reports the same thing with AIDA, HWINFO Beta, CPU-Z.
> 
> Everything is stock settings (C states enabled, etc)...what could be causing my Vcore to not drop?? Maybe my motherboard?


Aside from setting min proc state to 0%. you'll need to post bios screen shots. look for anything sounding like "dynamic voltage" and enable it.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, it will take longer at 8x. other than 4x, most "next level" stress tests are take time (and pull more current).
> Maybe some FM physics?
> Aside from setting min proc state to 0%. you'll need to post bios screen shots. look for anything sounding like "dynamic voltage" and enable it.


Seriously if you can help me fix this I will send you 5 buck via PayPal haha. Give me a second and I will go take screenshots of all my BIOS settings.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Well on stock the Voltage Mode is on "Auto" so yes it drops...sometimes I wish I would have bought an ASUS mobo...I hope I can get this figured out.
> 
> If you guys have any suggestions that could help me out please let me know...otherwise it looks like I won't be overclocking


About vdroop, just set vcore high enough to meet vcore at max load that can stable the chip.
The important is at max load the vcore did not fluctuating and can maintain stable vcore.
Thats what I learn from msi m7 to msi titanium. hybrid or digital vrm.

When iam using msi m7 hybrid vrm set at bios 1.5v and at max load 1.488v @4.8ghz and prime small tests need more. Compare to msi titanium digital vrm at bios set to 1.45v and at max load 1.49v @4.8ghz buat when using prime 1.5v at max load...

Iam just upgrade to msi titanium still palying around 4.9ghz at 1.555v at max and 5ghz at 1.574v at max... I dont now if darkwizzie can okay with my over save limit for skylake ...


----------



## CC268

Alright here is my BIOS Screenshots. My core clocks fluctuate like they should and the VID values in HWINFO fluctuate too, but my Vcore doesn't.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> but u can pass cinebench 15, mine can't even with 1.574v and reach 95cdeg pass ibtavx... and are you delided your chip? 1.5v AT 88cdeg.. and what cooling?


Sorry i missed your post - chip is as purchased from newegg in early October - no delid - just got lucky.

Cooling is - EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block
XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump
Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans - @ 5v
Distilled water with a touch of prestone and tetra algae control









edit - pic added







-


imgurl


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright here is my BIOS Screenshots. My core clocks fluctuate like they should and the VID values in HWINFO fluctuate too, but my Vcore doesn't.


Cpu ratio mode static
Eist disable
Turbo disable

Cpu core mode icant find difrend betwean adaptive vs override. .. I set override

Cpu vdrooo control set to anthusias 100% it also no different. ... but for msi titanium it works.

Intel c state and cie support disable

I hope it will help...


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. CC268 - did you play with the vdroop offset settings?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Cpu ratio mode static
> Eist disable
> Turbo disable
> 
> Cpu core mode icant find difrend betwean adaptive vs override. .. I set override
> 
> Cpu vdrooo control set to anthusias 100% it also no different. ... but for msi titanium it works.
> 
> Intel c state and cie support disable
> 
> I hope it will help...


Few things...

Why would I want to disable EIST and C-States? I am trying to get my Vcore to lower...that is the whole point of this. I don't really want to disable Power Saving features.

I don't want to use Override mode or I am going to be pushing 1.29V CONSTANTLY through the CPU. That is the whole point of Adaptive mode - unfortunately it doesn't work. I am very close to going out and dropping another $230 for an ASUS mobo...so far I been very disappointed with this MSI M7.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. CC268 - did you play with the vdroop offset settings?


Nope it is on the default "Auto"...I can try the other setting though (Enthusiast 100% - I think that is what it is called)


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Sorry i missed your post - chip is as purchased from newegg in early October - no delid - just got lucky.
> 
> Cooling is - EK-Supremacy EVO (Ni Acetal) CPU Block
> XSPC Multi-Port Acrylic Tank Reservoir sitting atop a Laing DDC MCP355 Pump
> Swiftech MCR420-QP Radiator with 4x Scythe DFS123812H-3000 Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm Fans - @ 5v
> Distilled water with a touch of prestone and tetra algae control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - pic added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> imgurl


Very lucky then...
I have to delided mine... and using 3x360 and 420 plus 140 rad... very hot ambient around 30 to 34 cdeg...
And I just find that max temp increase using msi titanium than msi m7... and core4 17cdeg more cool than the hottest core...
I need to reapply clu under the his... I think...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Few things...
> 
> Why would I want to disable EIST and C-States? I am trying to get my Vcore to lower...that is the whole point of this. I don't really want to disable Power Saving features.
> 
> I don't want to use Override mode or I am going to be pushing 1.29V CONSTANTLY through the CPU. That is the whole point of Adaptive mode - unfortunately it doesn't work. I am very close to going out and dropping another $230 for an ASUS mobo...so far I been very disappointed with this MSI M7.


Ooo sorry I miss understand... I think about vdroop on oc at higher vcore...

Msi m7 (iam using beta bios 1.82) n msi titanium on hwinfo64 or hwmonitor at latest version still error to read vcore. The wird things is cpuz on titanium can read right.
I think to really sure... just read the vcore with dmm... sin tweaktown always said that...

Edit... cie support should enable then


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Alright here is my BIOS Screenshots. My core clocks fluctuate like they should and the VID values in HWINFO fluctuate too, but my Vcore doesn't.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn -= that's a confusing bios. Please verify (for me) that you have min proc state set to 0% in windows and have enabled the Balanced mode power plan.
Everything in bios looks correct for adaptive... maybe enable "Dynamic Frequency Control" (but cpuZ shows dowmclocked). C-state settings are not relevant for dynamic voltage control and will not affect the core voltage until high states are reached.
Gonna have to dl the manual.

do you have AID64?

I'm not an MSI guy, but...
set:
cpu ratio - all core
base clock to 100
turbo boost - enabled
Enhanced turbo - enabled
Adaptive + offset mode and put 0.005V in offset and the remainder in the adaptive field (there should be one)
CPU voltages control - "not auto"


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Username: agung79
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 4900
> Core Frequency: 4900
> Cache Frequency: 4900
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.61v
> Vcore: 1.568v
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: custom wc
> Stability Test: x264 50 loop, ibt axv v2.54 standart 10 run
> Batch Number: Malay L525B503
> Ram Speed: 3000 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.4V
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: none
> Misc Comments: xmp 3200 now can boot (xmp led light up) but not stable on mem test and in outer ring on bios multiplier x48, so on NB freq on cpu id 4800
> http://valid.x86.fr/6bcq16 cpu-z validation
> 
> Proof:
> Warning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please update


I just found this! Way to push it! You have some great cooling going on!!


----------



## CC268

Yea...I learned my lesson..don't buy MSI.

Yes, Balanced Mode and 0% min proc state (see screenshot). I am at a loss of words right now...I have tried turning things on and off in the BIOS and just can't seem to figure it out. How MSI could mess up one of the most fundamental settings in overclocking is beyond me.

I do have 10 days left on my AIDA64 trial.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea...I learned my lesson..don't buy MSI.
> 
> Yes, Balanced Mode and 0% min proc state (see screenshot). I am at a loss of words right now...I have tried turning things on and off in the BIOS and just can't seem to figure it out. How MSI could mess up one of the most fundamental settings in overclocking is beyond me.
> I do have 10 days left on my AIDA64 trial.


eh, asus has just fixed their issue with adaptive. does aid64 show the same voltage as HWI and cpuZ (it should)

edit: i think your settings posted have the voltage all in offset... ??


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I just found this! Way to push it! You have some great cooling going on!!


But now with msi titanium. .. The max vcore increase during max load... need more rads lol...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, asus has just fixed their issue with adaptive. does aid64 show the same voltage as HWI and cpuZ (it should)
> 
> edit: i think your settings posted have the voltage all in offset... ??


Yes AIDA shows the same - all the software is agreeing.

So Vcore drops at idle when I have the Voltage Mode on "Auto", but of course it goes up to 1.34V when stressed, which isn't very efficient considering I only need 1.29V. It looks to me like Adaptive just isn't working. I am wondering what the best way to get a hold of MSI is..so I can let them know.

In the mean time should I just not overclock and run the stock CPU settings until they have this fixed?


----------



## Jpmboy

try the settings I added o my post above.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try the settings I added o my post above.


So here you go...I tried that...didn't work...


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Klutz0 - Intel CPUs have a feature called BD PROCHOT which stands for bi-directional processor hot. This is a signal path to the CPU so other items on your motherboard can send a signal to your CPU and force your CPU to thermal throttle down to 800 MHz even though your CPU is not hot at all. This can be triggered by the temperature of an external sensor or by power consumption going through the voltage regulator.
> 
> ThrottleStop is still a work in progress for Skylake CPUs but the latest version should allow you to access the BD PROCHOT feature. If you clear the BD PROCHOT box, this will prevent outside signals getting to your CPU and forcing it to throttle. Your CPU will still throttle if it gets too hot. Give that a try and see if your CPU is still hitting the wall.
> 
> ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 4
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/78dnne
> 
> Intel CPUs also have a feature called PROCHOT offset. This allows motherboard manufacturers to reduce the temperature when the CPU will start to thermal throttle. The maximum for this offset used to be 15°C but for some low power Intel Atom CPUs, this has been increased up to 63°C. When set to 15°C, instead of thermal throttling starting at 100°C, it would start at 85°C instead. I don't think this is the source of your problem but could you run CPU-Z, click on the About tab and then click on Save Report (.TXT) button. Copy and paste that data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here so I can have a look just to make sure the bios is not setting this register up incorrectly.
> 
> I think your CPU is OK and it is your motherboard voltage regulator or bios that is causing the problem.


Ok, so I ran ThrottleStop and just by unchecking "BD PROCHOT" and hitting save, the drops to 800MHz disappear.









Here's a screenshot - guess when I disabled BD PROCHOT.



(It looks different from my previous ones because I set HWiNFO to poll every 250ms instead of 2000ms)

Now, this is good. But it's not ideal. I need to run ThrottleStop every time I boot...

Also, within a couple minutes of starting Prime95 Small FFTs, the PC just shuts down, no BSOD, nothing. I don't think it's a temp problem, since it only goes up to around 70°C. I read (here) that this can be because the CPU is pulling too much current, and the motherboard kills it. Especially for Gigabyte motherboards, there's supposed to be a VRIN Overcurrent protection setting that can be set to "Extreme" instead of "Auto".

I did not find anything referencing "VRIN" or "overcurrent" anywhere in the BIOS... Here's a list of what I have in the advanced section:

CPU Clock Ratio, CPU Frequency
Uncore Ratio
Uncore Frequency
CPU Flex Ratio Override
CPU Flex Ratio Settings
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology (Note)
Turbo Ratio (Note)
Power Limit TDP (Watts) / Power Limit Time
Core Current Limit (Amps)
No. of CPU Cores Enabled (Note)
Hyper-Threading Technology (Note)
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) (Note)
C3 State Support (Note 1)
C6/C7 State Support (Note 1)
C8 State Support (Note 1)
Package C State Limit (Note 1)
CPU Thermal Monitor (Note 1)
CPU EIST Function (Note 1)

I did find one setting I'm going to try:
Quote:


> *CPU Thermal Monitor*
> Enables or disables Intel® Thermal Monitor function, a CPU overheating protection function. When enabled,
> the CPU core frequency and voltage will be reduced when the CPU is overheated. Auto lets the BIOS
> automatically configure this setting. (Default: Auto)


Hopefully disabling this stops the drops to 800MHz without needing to run ThrottleStop.

*Edit:* Well, diabling CPU Thermal Monitor didn't change anything.

Also, what does turning ThrottleStop on and off do? I don't even need to turn it on, just opening it stop my throttling problem. I can even close it and the throttling doesn't come back...


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So here you go...I tried that...didn't work...


If set manual on vcore...thats will be happen on msi m7...
No matter what you set on bios or on windows...
Adaptive no works... sad but thats msi m7... maybe cause hybrid vrm....

And all mobo Different stress test software different voltage at max load... depend on limit that we set on bios.... if limit to low than cant pass the kind of stress test software... thats why need more on llc if llc cant at highest setting then manually add more vcore.

Msi m7 no llc and they hybrid vrm if cpu need 1.34v then vrm give what cpu need... not 1.29v


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Especially for Gigabyte motherboards, there's supposed to be a VRIN Overcurrent protection setting that can be set to "Extreme" instead of "Auto".
> 
> I did not find anything referencing "VRIN" or "overcurrent" anywhere in the BIOS


That's because VRIN is a voltage that only exists on 4'th and 5'th gen, not the CPU or motherboard that you have









Maybe your motherboard VRM's are having trouble? Your throttle and shutdown when you disabled the throttle is very worrying.


----------



## CC268

If MSI can't make Adaptive work they effectively made a paper weight of a motherboard in terms of overclocking.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> If MSI can't make Adaptive work they effectively made a paper weight of a motherboard in terms of overclocking.


Yup n my xmp 3200 only can works on beta bios version 1.82 ... but first mono block custom watercooling made by ek for msi m7... msi marketing works better than their engineer. ...


----------



## Klutz0

So... I don't have throttling problems anymore - assuming I run ThrottleStop after rebooting.

I can now run x264 and CPU temperature stabilizes at ~60°C.

However, I just tried running Prime95 v28.7, build 1, in Blend mode and everything seemed stable for a few minutes:

Temperatures around 55°C
CPU Package Power around 70 W
IA Cores Power around 57 W
Then, everything jumped up and the PC shut down within a few seconds. I had HWiNFO loggin on, so I checked the data and this is what they jumped up to:

CPU temperatures jumped to 65°C
CPU Package Power around 85 W
IA Cores Power around 73 W
I also found in the logs that "RING: VR Thermal Alert" was initially at No, then started going up to Yes sometimes and eventually just stayed at Yes.

So I'm still not out of the woods it seems...

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Yup n my xmp 3200 only can works on beta bios version 1.82 ... but first mono block custom watercooling made by ek for msi m7... msi marketing works better than their engineer. ...


Do you think they are aware that Adaptive doesn't work? Think there will be a fix for it later?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Do you think they are aware that Adaptive doesn't work? Think there will be a fix for it later?


Have to always active on msi global forum... then their engineer work on it... buat I never use adaptive so I not ask them on forum. I think you should ask this on forum. Make your own thread on msi motherboard gaming section. Sorry very bad english.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Have to always active on msi global forum... then their engineer work on it... buat I never use adaptive so I not ask them on forum. I think you should ask this on forum.


Thanks will do...aren't you worried about running your CPU at full voltage all the time?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Do you think they are aware that Adaptive doesn't work? Think there will be a fix for it later?


Can you explain a few things to me:

1. Why do you want to use adaptive mode instead of offset or manual?
2. Did you measure the real voltage?
3. I think all those programs you used, including aida use the same method to measure vcore.
4. Did you say your board doesn't have LLC? Did you check under DigitALL power menu?

I think a lot of you guys who are upset over adaptive are using adaptive which is a relic of Haswell, you are bringing in features of an iVR that was abandoned and when you engage some of those things, it acts weird.

Have you seen how much the power difference is running at certain voltage? Why don't you just use offset, at least that way when AVX is engaged the VCore doesn't jump.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So here you go...I tried that...didn't work...


Damn - the bios is not enabling adaptive at all. sorry bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> If MSI can't make Adaptive work they effectively made a paper weight of a motherboard in terms of overclocking.


get an ASUS MB.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks will do...aren't you worried about running your CPU at full voltage all the time?


Idle voltage does nothing.. it's voltage/potential to deliver current which is what's important concerning CPU heat, durability and workload. No need to worry about idle voltage - switch to fixed vcore and enjoy until a bios fix comes out.


----------



## JohnnyVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyVader*
> 
> well had to up the cache to 42 since some programs were acting weird and aida64 & hwinfo would not open and both get stucked at scanning scsi drivers. then did more test and passed RB 1 hr full 16g ram and also x265 with *0.994.
> 
> 
> 
> like I said before going as high as I can now.. gonna start 4.8z now.. btw I did go to auto PLL Bandw....


can't get 4.8g... already up to 1.472v and cant get it stable this time.. and one weird thing it stated doing is my vcore is at 1.472 as set in the bios and when going on full load voltage drops to 1.456v. look at picks...

While idle 1.472v


Under Load 1.456v


so wth is going on now?? it was not doing that until I rose the volts passed 1.456v. one more thing, my CPU VID is always the same as well, no matter what voltage I set on vcore, is that normal?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks will do...aren't you worried about running your CPU at full voltage all the time?


Nope.... as long as the idle temp is normal...
1.6v idle 30cdeg
1.5v max 80cdeg
1.2v idle 30cdeg...

Some other said... even your higher than save voltage what intel said but u can handle the temp... then that's okay...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn - the bios is not enabling adaptive at all. sorry bro.
> get an ASUS MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle voltage does nothing.. it's voltage/potential to deliver current which is what's important concerning CPU heat, durability and workload. No need to worry about idle voltage - switch to fixed vcore and enjoy until a bios fix comes out.


You know I almost bought the ASUS VIII Hero but I liked the MSI color scheme lol...I guess I will just run the fixed voltage if that is safe then.

You think they will eventually fix this?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Can you explain a few things to me:
> 
> 1. Why do you want to use adaptive mode instead of offset or manual?
> 2. Did you measure the real voltage?
> 3. I think all those programs you used, including aida use the same method to measure vcore.
> 4. Did you say your board doesn't have LLC? Did you check under DigitALL power menu?
> 
> I think a lot of you guys who are upset over adaptive are using adaptive which is a relic of Haswell, you are bringing in features of an iVR that was abandoned and when you engage some of those things, it acts weird.
> 
> Have you seen how much the power difference is running at certain voltage? Why don't you just use offset, at least that way when AVX is engaged the VCore doesn't jump.


I have msi m7 and msi titanium. ..
With anthusias 100% different results on those two mobos...
Also addaptive and offset...
But I just not yet using dmm as always u said...
I just using crap software...

Maybe m7 hybrid n titanium digital. ..
But or just bad bios on m7 at the first place. ..


----------



## Balu0

I would ceck you LLC setting.


----------



## Balu0

*VRM Spread Spectrum -> Disable*

Woha this baby let me drop my vcore to 1.35 from 1.37 and get llc6 down to llc5 .. max temps are down by 4 celsuis

35x130 4550 Mhz vcore 1.35 llc5 , sable t 1 hour on prime 95 28.7 with ftu 8 - 8.

Whole new world opened up, I will be able to go up a bit I think









Anyone have experience with this setting ? I know it reduce EMI if on, but I don't care about EMI







dose it do anything else ?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> I have msi m7 and msi titanium. ..
> With anthusias 100% different results on those two mobos...
> Also addaptive and offset...
> But I just not yet using dmm as always u said...
> I just using crap software...
> 
> Maybe m7 hybrid n titanium digital. ..
> But or just bad bios on m7 at the first place. ..


I have an M9 and xpower sitting here too, but the xpower does have better llc yes.

I am still asking why you would want to use adaptive over offset or manual? People do realize that adaptive vcore was introduced with the integrated VR on Haswell, and that it probably doesn't work the same was on Skylake, if anything I would think it's a relic Intel left in not to confuse BIOS engineers (there are even internal AC and DC LLC slopes left in the UEFI and they will f things up if you change them).


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Ok, so I ran ThrottleStop and just by unchecking "BD PROCHOT" and hitting save, the drops to 800MHz disappear.


It might be your Voltage Regulator that is sending a signal to your CPU. Disabling BD PROCHOT blocks these signals getting to your CPU so the CPU can run at full speed instead of 800 MHz.

The Voltage Regulator is either too hot or power consumption is too high when stress testing. Preventing the CPU from throttling might cause the voltage regulator to fail. Your board is either defective or it is not fit for the kind of overclocking you are trying to do. You can try pointing an external fan towards your motherboard to see if keeping it cool helps. Make sure that any heatsinks on your motherboard are snug. It might be a case of poor design so you will have to replace your board with something else. You can try the exact same board but it might have the exact same problem.

The Turn On / Turn Off feature in ThrottleStop only controls Clock Modulation and Set Multiplier. It was a safety feature during the early days that should probably be ditched but some users still like it. Makes them feel safer I guess. Once you disable BD PROCHOT, this setting is saved to the processor. After that you can exit ThrottleStop and BD PROCHOT will continue to be disabled until you reboot. You might have to disable BD PROCHOT again after you resume from stand by.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I have an M9 and xpower sitting here too, but the xpower does have better llc yes.
> 
> I am still asking why you would want to use adaptive over offset or manual?


I move to xpower after read your review on tweaktown... rather than hero...

Actually I never use addaptive of offset... but some people use that.. if not why they put that kind off setting on bios. ..

Like offset... give more voltage when cpu need... right?

Since I oc my amd 9370 to 5ghz... I always using manual override... more stable...

This is my first time using intel after 15years and jump to skylake, And I think all skylake mobo should copy paste from oc/high ends 990fx mobo bios lol... so no addaptive, offset okay. .. and always have spread spectrum disable....


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I have an M9 and xpower sitting here too, but the xpower does have better llc yes.
> 
> I am still asking why you would want to use adaptive over offset or manual? People do realize that adaptive vcore was introduced with the integrated VR on Haswell, and that it probably doesn't work the same was on Skylake, if anything I would think it's a relic Intel left in not to confuse BIOS engineers (there are even internal AC and DC LLC slopes left in the UEFI and they will f things up if you change them).


I thought adaptive would be better because you wouldn't be pushing constant voltage through it all the time...when it is on Auto it varies the voltage so that at idle you see much lower voltages...and probably longer CPU life.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> So... I don't have throttling problems anymore - assuming I run ThrottleStop after rebooting.
> 
> I can now run x264 and CPU temperature stabilizes at ~60°C.
> 
> However, I just tried running Prime95 v28.7, build 1, in Blend mode and everything seemed stable for a few minutes:
> 
> Temperatures around 55°C
> CPU Package Power around 70 W
> IA Cores Power around 57 W
> Then, everything jumped up and the PC shut down within a few seconds. I had HWiNFO loggin on, so I checked the data and this is what they jumped up to:
> 
> CPU temperatures jumped to 65°C
> CPU Package Power around 85 W
> IA Cores Power around 73 W
> I also found in the logs that "RING: VR Thermal Alert" was initially at No, then started going up to Yes sometimes and eventually just stayed at Yes.
> 
> So I'm still not out of the woods it seems...
> 
> Anyone have ideas?


Prime blend uses different fft's. After 3 minutes it switches from a large fft to a small one, which drastically increases power consumption and temperatures.

I don't know what the RING: VR Thermal Alert is, exactly. In your case it might be wise to avoid small FFT/linpack but your mobo and CPU should be capable of running them!


----------



## Balu0

"Ring" is the Cpu Chace, it have a different multiplier, it should be less then the CPU multiplier, maybe it id set too high ?


----------



## phoboss

Hey guys,
I have a couple of questions, I hope you can help me with.

I have a 6600K on a Gigabyte Z170 HD3P currently running at 4.6 with a 1.325 VCore set in the BIOS.

At first I had LLC set to auto and it showed me 1.278V in HWInfo while doing the X264 benchmark.
Then I set the LLC to High and the VCore is now at 1.332V in HWInfo, are those settings correct? (Why was it running stable at 1.278V before? I find that very odd.)
I haven't gone to the max my cooling allows yet, but I'm pretty happy with what I got so far. I think I can maybe reach 4.8 or so. We'll see.

One thing I haven't figured out yet is why my VCore doesn't go down in idle. I couldn't find the appropriate setting in my BIOS for that.

And the other thing is I have a Temperature reading in HWInfo, I don't quite understand. See the screenshot below. It just says "Temperature 4" and it reaches 93°C. Does anybody know what that might be?

Or is there maybe a guide to all the different Gigabyte BIOS settings anybody might know about?

Thanks a lot!
Cheers!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I also found in the logs that "RING: VR Thermal Alert" was initially at No, then started going up to Yes sometimes and eventually just stayed at Yes.
> 
> So I'm still not out of the woods it seems...
> 
> Anyone have ideas?


Are you running dGPU or iGPU? When I run the iGPU at stock it kicks off an alert for "RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmaxx, PL4", not the same as yours but it's RING VR alert. If you're running iGPU I'm now thinking this is playing up somehow..


----------



## Balu0

If you had 4.6 on 1.278 volt stable than you have a relay nice chip. For me 4,6 needs at leas 1,36 v

For Vcore , you have to watch the different displays, 1 number you set, 1 that in reality is supplied to your chip (HWinfo) and this is what LLC modifies under load.

Low LLc will let a vcore drop happen ( under load vcore lowered), with high LLC vcore drop dose not happen instead Vcore goes up ( making the OC stable but making it hotter)

As fas as my opinion it is best to find the middle ground , get a moderate vcore and get a moderate LLC, other option is lower volt higher LLC (but this will have bit volt pikes) Hi volt low LLC may not be stable or will run your cpu on higher volt even on idle, I don't like this option.

If you want your vcore to drop while idle you will needto turn the C states on, but it is not recommended for over clocking, it will make your system more unstable. If you have a reasonable vcore ,like 1,3x, you don't need to worry.

For temp 4 I don't think it is real, I have temp 1 2 3 4 displayed but they never change, no matter what I do, but I can be wrong on this.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> I move to xpower after read your review on tweaktown... rather than hero...
> 
> Actually I never use addaptive of offset... but some people use that.. if not why they put that kind off setting on bios. ..
> 
> Like offset... give more voltage when cpu need... right?
> 
> Since I oc my amd 9370 to 5ghz... I always using manual override... more stable...
> 
> This is my first time using intel after 15years and jump to skylake, And I think all skylake mobo should copy paste from oc/high ends 990fx mobo bios lol... so no addaptive, offset okay. .. and always have spread spectrum disable....


Many times adaptive is set by default, but I have seen it messed up recently. The XPower is a solid motherboard, thanks for reading








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I thought adaptive would be better because you wouldn't be pushing constant voltage through it all the time...when it is on Auto it varies the voltage so that at idle you see much lower voltages...and probably longer CPU life.


Yea that is what it offers, I am just trying to figure out why they kept it and how they implemented it, as this platform doesn't have a strong iVR (or maybe it does considering all the iVR settings) which can easily program to interpolate the voltage. I will investigate it more, as most brands use it by default, but i keep hearing new BIOS updates are screwing it up and fixing it, and I think that would point towards Intel keeping around a relic setting but with problems b/c its implementation is very complicated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> Nope.... as long as the idle temp is normal...
> 1.6v idle 30cdeg
> 1.5v max 80cdeg
> 1.2v idle 30cdeg...
> 
> Some other said... even your higher than save voltage what intel said but u can handle the temp... then that's okay...


lol - keep us informed on how that chip holds up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> You know I almost bought the ASUS VIII Hero but I liked the MSI color scheme lol...I guess I will just run the fixed voltage if that is safe then.
> 
> You think they will eventually fix this?


fixed is fine. don;t worry about idle voltage. focus on load voltage, temps and droop which is good to have for your day-driver OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I have an M9 and xpower sitting here too, but the xpower does have better llc yes.
> 
> I am still asking why you would want to use adaptive over offset or manual? People do realize that *adaptive vcore was introduced with the integrated VR on Haswell,* and that it probably doesn't work the same was on Skylake, if anything I would think it's a relic Intel left in not to confuse BIOS engineers (there are even internal AC and DC LLC slopes left in the UEFI and they will f things up if you change them).


As a named method, sure. I've neen running 5mV offset and 160mV "Additional Turbo Voltage" on a 2700K/AsRock E3G3 at 4.8 since launch (now relegated to security cam duty.







). The parts have been there for a while, with Haswell it was maybe formalized?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I thought adaptive would be better because *you wouldn't be pushing constant voltage* through it all the time...when it is on Auto it varies the voltage so that at idle you see much lower voltages...and probably longer CPU life.


Voltage at idle is really meaningless since the cpu is doing little and drawing very low current at that voltage. This is probably not the reason to run Adaptive. (and I;m an adaptive guy.







)


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> It might be your Voltage Regulator that is sending a signal to your CPU. Disabling BD PROCHOT blocks these signals getting to your CPU so the CPU can run at full speed instead of 800 MHz.
> 
> The Voltage Regulator is either too hot or power consumption is too high when stress testing. Preventing the CPU from throttling might cause the voltage regulator to fail. Your board is either defective or it is not fit for the kind of overclocking you are trying to do. You can try pointing an external fan towards your motherboard to see if keeping it cool helps. Make sure that any heatsinks on your motherboard are snug. It might be a case of poor design so you will have to replace your board with something else. You can try the exact same board but it might have the exact same problem.


If the voltage regulator gets too hot or power consumption is too high at stock settings (no overclock), I might need to return this board and get a different one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Prime blend uses different fft's. After 3 minutes it switches from a large fft to a small one, which drastically increases power consumption and temperatures.
> 
> I don't know what the RING: VR Thermal Alert is, exactly. In your case it might be wise to avoid small FFT/linpack but your mobo and CPU should be capable of running them!


That explains what caused the spike in temperatures before the crash!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> "Ring" is the Cpu Chace, it have a different multiplier, it should be less then the CPU multiplier, maybe it id set too high ?


All my multipliers and voltages are at stock settings. I doubt it's too high...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you running dGPU or iGPU? When I run the iGPU at stock it kicks off an alert for "RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmaxx, PL4", not the same as yours but it's RING VR alert. If you're running iGPU I'm now thinking this is playing up somehow..


I'm running a dGPU (R9 390).


----------



## CC268

Hmm...so what is the reason to run adaptive then? The thing with adaptive is I would be more comfortable running 4.8 GHz at 1.43V...but running 1.43V all the time I can imagine would definitely cause some wear...so I am now more inclined to stick with 4.6GHz at 1.29V.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> ...
> 
> If you want your vcore to drop while idle you will needto turn the C states on, but it is not recommended for over clocking, it will make your system more unstable. If you have a reasonable vcore ,like 1,3x, you don't need to worry. ...


Not on all boards - asrock oc formula, c states off - vcore still drops. i am using offset +95mv, LLC level 3, load to idle is 1.4v down to 0.864v


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hmm...so what is the reason to run adaptive then? The thing with adaptive is I would be more comfortable running 4.8 GHz at 1.43V...but running 1.43V all the time I can imagine would definitely cause some wear...so I am now more inclined to stick with 4.6GHz at 1.29V.


I use Manual and set voltage to 1.35v in BIOS. Using LLC5 under load the voltage is 1.34v as per DMM. HWInfo shows idling voltage is 1.36v and load voltage is 1.344v.



I have high performance plan with 5% minimum processor and C3 enabled only. When I check idle voltage using DMM it keeps going up and down to .9v, 0.5v and I saw it even at 0.0v so it's not "stuck" at 1.35v in manual mode as long as you use at least C3.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I use Manual and set voltage to 1.35v in BIOS. Using LLC5 under load the voltage is 1.34v as per DMM. HWInfo shows idling voltage is 1.36v and load voltage is 1.344v.
> 
> 
> 
> I have high performance plan with 5% minimum processor and C3 enabled only. When I check idle voltage using DMM it keeps going up and down to .9v, 0.5v and I saw it even at 0.0v so it's not "stuck" at 1.35v in manual mode as long as you use at least C3.


Is C3 a C State or something? I have an MSI motherboard but I guess I will have to check that out.


----------



## error-id10t

In your BIOS you'll find the options yeap.

I'm just curious myself why I saw 0.0v with C3 only and package state disabled, didn't think that allowed voltage drop to that level. I hate going around the back of the mobo with the DMM scared I'll slip and a second later my computer is frozen and upon reboot it's showing 00 !!


----------



## CC268

My C States are on Auto i believe.


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> If you had 4.6 on 1.278 volt stable than you have a relay nice chip. For me 4,6 needs at leas 1,36 v
> 
> For Vcore , you have to watch the different displays, 1 number you set, 1 that in reality is supplied to your chip (HWinfo) and this is what LLC modifies under load.
> 
> Low LLc will let a vcore drop happen ( under load vcore lowered), with high LLC vcore drop dose not happen instead Vcore goes up ( making the OC stable but making it hotter)
> 
> As fas as my opinion it is best to find the middle ground , get a moderate vcore and get a moderate LLC, other option is lower volt higher LLC (but this will have bit volt pikes) Hi volt low LLC may not be stable or will run your cpu on higher volt even on idle, I don't like this option.
> 
> If you want your vcore to drop while idle you will needto turn the C states on, but it is not recommended for over clocking, it will make your system more unstable. If you have a reasonable vcore ,like 1,3x, you don't need to worry.
> 
> For temp 4 I don't think it is real, I have temp 1 2 3 4 displayed but they never change, no matter what I do, but I can be wrong on this.


That's the thing, C states are all on but the VCore still doesn't drop during idle.

And about the 1.278V, that was what HWInfo showed me when I was at 4.6 and LLC on auto. I'll try to reproduce it later.

Oh and the temperature does change on my "Temperature 4" sensor.


----------



## Balu0

Intel speed spectrum is on ? if not try it for volt change,

On the screen shot your temp 4 was 93c that's high, if it is a real temperature sensor I would not feel ok . Try to check your temperatures in the bios, or with other software and figure out where is that sensor and what component's temperature dose it measure.


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> Intel speed spectrum is on ? if not try it for volt change,
> 
> On the screen shot your temp 4 was 93c that's high, if it is a real temperature sensor I would not feel ok . Try to check your temperatures in the bios, or with other software and figure out where is that sensor and what component's temperature dose it measure.


Went to 101°C during BF4. GPU (GTX 670) is at 85, not really sure what else there is that would withstand 101°C.


----------



## Balu0

Damn man, 101 is burning hot, my tip is something on your motherboard.


----------



## phoboss

yeah kinda worries me a bit, but have no clue what it is.
It's at 96°C on stock as well.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> yeah kinda worries me a bit, but have no clue what it is.
> It's at 96°C on stock as well.


96 on stock? yiks! you're saying you have 96C temps with your mobo set to default bios? check that you have your heat sink properly seated - fan spinning? what did you use for TIM?


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 96 on stock? yiks! you're saying you have 96C temps with your mobo set to default bios? check that you have your heat sink properly seated - fan spinning? what did you use for TIM?


No I'm saying that I have a reading in HWInfo that is labeled "Temperature 4" and that gives me a reading of 90-100°C. Nothing else comes even close to that. CPU at around 52 while playing BF4 (OCed to 4.6GHz) and the Z170 is at 60°C. GTX 670 is at 85.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> yeah kinda worries me a bit, but have no clue what it is.
> It's at 96°C on stock as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> No I'm saying that I have a reading in HWInfo that is labeled "Temperature 4" and that gives me a reading of 90-100°C. Nothing else comes even close to that. CPU at around 52 while playing BF4 (OCed to 4.6GHz) and the Z170 is at 60°C. GTX 670 is at 85.


one thing about HWI... it reports values for sensors that do not exist on many motherboards.


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Phoboss - only other idea i have is check the bios sensor readouts - anything there that looks unusual?


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> one thing about HWI... it reports values for sensors that do not exist on many motherboards.


Ok, I haven't found that particular reading in any other tool (AIDA, CPUID HWMon), so I guess it's just a false reading.

60°C for the MB Chip normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Ok, I haven't found that particular reading in any other tool (AIDA, CPUID HWMon), so I guess it's just a false reading.
> 
> *60°C for the MB Chip norma*l?


what MB chip? In AID64 what sensor are you looking at for that 60C reading?


----------



## spddmn24

Do the idle temps seem way off to anyone else. I just put in an H80i GT today, and after a gaming session with 40 degree coolant temps my CPU instantly goes down to 22-29 degrees depending on the core. I don't understand how it's almost 20 degrees below the coolant temp in the cooler. Also highest temp on 2 cores was only 3-4 degrees higher than the coolant temp.


----------



## error-id10t

Incase anyone else is curious on the Corsair LPX kits as quite a few run them, I found this on the interweb.

_As has been mentioned the kit can be Hynix (Ver5.29) or Samsung (Ver4.23)._

I was trying to open mine but it fell into the too hard basket, then I found the above and mine is v4.23 so based - if true - I've got a Samsung ICs.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a couple of questions, I hope you can help me with.
> 
> I have a 6600K on a Gigabyte Z170 HD3P currently running at 4.6 with a 1.325 VCore set in the BIOS.
> 
> At first I had LLC set to auto and it showed me 1.278V in HWInfo while doing the X264 benchmark.
> Then I set the LLC to High and the VCore is now at 1.332V in HWInfo, are those settings correct? (Why was it running stable at 1.278V before? I find that very odd.)
> I haven't gone to the max my cooling allows yet, but I'm pretty happy with what I got so far. I think I can maybe reach 4.8 or so. We'll see.
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out yet is why my VCore doesn't go down in idle. I couldn't find the appropriate setting in my BIOS for that.
> 
> And the other thing is I have a Temperature reading in HWInfo, I don't quite understand. See the screenshot below. It just says "Temperature 4" and it reaches 93°C. Does anybody know what that might be?
> 
> Or is there maybe a guide to all the different Gigabyte BIOS settings anybody might know about?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Cheers!


Welcome on gigabyte side where the software Vcore is not to be trusted.

I have a UD5 but all gigabyte share almost the same bios and problem so far

First LLC to auto and NORMAL is the same thing, its mean OFF

When LLC is to HIGH you will go higher than what you set your vcore in bios, for me I set 1.395V manual in bios and this give me 1.392/ 1.380 in software under load no drop at all idle vs load but in reality if you mesure your voltage point or capacitor, you will have way higher vcore . mine is 1.422V under load and 1.4 on idle with a 0.3%+2d multimeter. ( check some of my previous post on that)

SO far for gigabyte you need a multimeter if you want to push the OC ,

Dont even try offset with LLC high, even when offset is set to normal its burst into 1.55V territory, if you want to try offset , put LLC to normal

Temp 4 is a glicth , I remove it from hwinfo a while ago, also other bug of hwinfo with our motherboard :

-Vcore burst into random low and high number (1.5 -1.6 even 2V) they are false reading my multimeter saw no burst like that, its also make the temp 4 go minus 94C, maybe the two are link together and that why we see vcore glitch
-VCCSA and DDR do the same thing
-PCH sometime go into -89c when vcore spike ( the one under Gigabyte ITE sensor, the Intel PCH sensor work flawless)

and your other question

my MB system temps stay near 35-38C ( I dont know where that sensor is at all) I have my back fan blowing IN slowly on my VRM with deflector because of waterblock there no air movement other than that, maybe it affect that area I dont know.
my PCH ( the chip between the video card and the sata port) 42 to 45 there no fan blowing there both video card are under water and there no air movement there,so if your hit 60C maybe there is a problem or the UD5 heatsink is way better than the HD3P I guess


----------



## LostParticle

To all of you guys who are using HWiNFO64, the BEST monitoring tool available , I suggest to spare a couple of minutes and customize it to your own needs and liking







On default it shows some arbitrary, erratic, values but it is not its "fault", it has to do with what the motherboard sensors are providing. I own the three Z97 motherboards shown in my sig_rig and for each one of them I had to hide / disable monitoring certain values. If you see a temperature or a voltage value having a constant and absurd value, just right-click on it and select "Hide" and "Disable Monitoring". If you will face any serious issue you can always post your question at the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread* and the developer will happily assist you. If it is something serious please post the zipped debug file, as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hmm...so what is the reason to run adaptive then? The thing with adaptive is I would be more comfortable running 4.8 GHz at 1.43V...but running 1.43V all the time I can imagine would definitely cause some wear...so I am now more inclined to stick with 4.6GHz at 1.29V.


Your C1E support was disabled in your first posts? I take it you have tried it enabled?

If adaptive isnt working then use offset or manual like other have said until fix.

Back on my sandybridge I always used offset myself, just be careful with voltage at high loads.

If you have tried this and I have missed the post then apologies.


----------



## Balu0

Ok, I run some trial and error and done some reading about the Vcore idling topic.

You need 3 setting to be enabled, to make it work:

1.) *CPU SVID Support* (this may be called something other on your board) have to be *Enabled*
This setting is recommended to be off for OC (and for a reason, more on that later). According to asus this setting:
Disable this item to stop the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator.

Let me quote someone form this forums:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> From Sin0822's ultimate sandy-e overclock guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers:
> 
> "What is SVID and how does it affect Overclocking?
> SVID is a 3-wire digital communication protocol between the CPU and the PWM, it allows for the CPU to change its VID on the fly to fit the frequency selected. That is why you can increase the base frequency +/- 6-7 multipliers and the CPU remains stable, because SVID is increasing the VID without you knowing. Now this doesn't stop unless you manually set the voltage, so when users use DVID offset, they should be aware that their stock VID really isn't constant. That is why I do not recommend DVID with SB or SBe, at least not above 1.4v. SVID potentially can increase voltage to 1.52v on its own, but that has never really been seen. SB and SBe both have this 1.52v max for SVID."






This is the hardware side of dynamic vcore.

2.) *Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm)* have to be on *Enable*
Simply put this setting allows your OS to change the CPU multiplier and vcore when idle

This is the software side of dynamic vcore.

3.) *Offset* or *Adaptive* mode have to be used for setting your Vcore in the Bios.
*Manual* setting will simply overwrite everything above and will give you a fix number.

It is important to start low with the offset in both cases, set it then go into your OS and check your vcore in software. Use Prime95 to stress it for a min with low FFT to see your maximum Vcore. it is important to use the hardest test here, most stress test will not make your system sue the max Vcore. If its too low, go back and increase the offset a bit.
_
And here you will face your frist problems: you will need high vcore then you are used to with manual to get it stable._

3+1.) it is probably wise to use a lover (or no) LLC with this if you don't want some insane vcore spikes.

And the important part:
*Why not to do this on an overclocked system ?*

*TL;DR* if you are overclocking this this is just not recommender, it will make your system more unstable and you will end up with higher vocre, and more aggressive other settings to make it stable then without it.

First of all you lose control of your vcore setting, the OS and you motherboard's voltage regulator will mess with it, increasing and decreasing it as it sees fit. And they do a awful bad job about it as I could see.
- It made my stable system crash on idle because the vcore dropped too low
- It made my stable system crash when high load situation started and it could not change fast enough
- It kicked my Vcore above I'm comfortable with (I run 1,36v manual, and this thing kicked 1,424v under load for no reason)

(Probably all of this could be solved with some tinkering with the settings, but I don't like it )

Secondly the gain is minimal if you have a normal Vcore and normal idle temperatures ( I get 22-26c idle with 1,36 vcore) its just safer and more stable to have it on manual.

Thirdly with Intel SpeedStep changing your CPU multiplier can have a negative effect in benchmarks or in games where idle and load situations change frequently. It can cause stutters.

Fourth I would use this settings only when I have high vcore and I don't want it constantly on my CPU even when on Idle, but here comes the problem, with the setting above and with a high vcore, you are just asking for your chip to be burned, just imagine a situation when you have a 1,45 base vcore and your Mobo and OS figures its need more juice and kicks it up above 1,52.

Edit: One last thing I was mistaken about earlier. C states have NOTHING to do with idling. C states are for sleep and hibernation, not dynamic cpu speed and vcore changing, you can leave C stated off.

Edit2: I miss used the "throttling" definition, and was confused with thermal throttling. I was talking about the SpeedStep multiplier changing, I fixed it now.


----------



## error-id10t

You can't use Adaptive without SVID enabled. However, for manual mode you'll want it disabled AFAIK.

@unclewebb can come and teach us the basics of C states again but AFAIK you can't trust SW monitoring once these are enabled. Hope someone else does the same check as I did earlier and says their vcore drops in Manual as monitored via DMM.

I refuse to use offset, I like adaptive but I've grown to like manual now too and see no reason to move away from it.


----------



## phoboss

OK this might sound stupid, but where do I set the Vcore do adaptive or offset in the Gigabyte BIOS? I haven't found anything regarding this. I can only punch in a number or leave the Vcore on auto. Nothing that says anything about offset or adaptive.


----------



## mechwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> OK this might sound stupid, but where do I set the Vcore do adaptive or offset in the Gigabyte BIOS? I haven't found anything regarding this. I can only punch in a number or leave the Vcore on auto. Nothing that says anything about offset or adaptive.


I believe in auto mode you can overclock using the percentage tab eg: 60% for 4.5g, this allows the voltage to drop with the speed of the cpu. Also i think normal mode gives you the option of adding a voltage offset?
I use the percentage tab in MIT to overclock my 6600k to 4.5g and it works well.


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> I believe in auto mode you can overclock using the percentage tab eg: 60% for 4.5g, this allows the voltage to drop with the speed of the cpu. Also i think normal mode gives you the option of adding a voltage offset?
> I use the percentage tab in MIT to overclock my 6600k to 4.5g and it works well.


So you just set the OC to 60% and thats it? Nothing else?
No Vcore or anything?

you know what? I think I might try to send this board back and get an ASUS Pro Gaming instead. This is all kinda annoying. Vcore not being right, no real offset/adaptive modes, Speedstep not working...


----------



## kyemo

Hi all,
Great guide, great thread and responses, thanks everyone, some of them have helped me along the way.
I signed up to just to ask a question, because I'm at my wits end.

I'm no stranger to overclocking, but this is my first new desktop build in years and years (since when north bridges were a thing), and I'm having trouble figuring out why my overclock is so unstable, and I thought you lovely people might be able to lend a hand.

Motherboard is a MSI z170i gaming pro ac (the quite new mini-itx form factor one, I've got a small apartment, and also though it'd be fun to see how much performance I could squeeze out of a small board), and an i5-6600k.

I've been trying to hit a measly 41x on the multiplier, but as I increase the core voltage, the system seems to get less stable.

At 39x, default adaptive voltage bios setting, and an average with a vcore of 1.12 under load, it's fairly stable. Passes a modest XTU stress and x264 encode stress test. Day to day usage no problem.

At 41x, adaptive voltage + offset 0.1v, an average vcore of about 1.2 under load, it passes a short XTU stress alright, but x264 stress triggers the "IA: Electrical Design Point" and "RING: Max VR Voltage, Iccmax, PL4" protection flags as read off in HWinfo, and drops the multiplier to x37 (and passes).

At 41x with adaptive voltage + offset 0.15, an average vcore of 1.28 under load, it instantly reboots on both XTU and x264.
Same thing at 41x and vcore override of 1.35V (average actual vcore of about 1.22 under load).

Package power on the stress tests never seems to get over 60W, and the temp doesn't seem to break about 48C at the 1.35 core voltage, and I wouldn't of thought i'd be hitting the 100A max i've got ICCmax set to, unless there's something weird going on.

Can anyone enlighten me as to what might be trigging those protections? And why it seems to get less stable at higher vcore voltages (but still well under spec)?

Also, I've been wondering, is there any chance it's actually the RAM crashing with just vcore and multiplier OC'ing? (Kingston hyperx ddr4 2666 c15, running at it's tightest 2666 jedec specs). I tried upping the dimm voltage 10mV, but it didn't make a difference, and i didn't want to damage them to test a theory (ie. guess)...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Hi all,
> Great guide, great thread and responses, thanks everyone, some of them have helped me along the way.
> I signed up to just to ask a question, because I'm at my wits end.
> 
> I'm no stranger to overclocking, but this is my first new desktop build in years and years (since when north bridges were a thing), and I'm having trouble figuring out why my overclock is so unstable, and I thought you lovely people might be able to lend a hand.
> 
> Motherboard is a MSI z170i gaming pro ac (the quite new mini-itx form factor one, I've got a small apartment, and also though it'd be fun to see how much performance I could squeeze out of a small board), and an i5-6600k.
> 
> I've been trying to hit a measly 41x on the multiplier, but as I increase the core voltage, the system seems to get less stable.
> 
> At 39x, default adaptive voltage bios setting, and an average with a vcore of 1.12 under load, it's fairly stable. Passes a modest XTU stress and x264 encode stress test. Day to day usage no problem.
> 
> At 41x, adaptive voltage + offset 0.1v, an average vcore of about 1.2 under load, it passes a short XTU stress alright, but x264 stress triggers the "IA: Electrical Design Point" and "RING: Max VR Voltage, Iccmax, PL4" protection flags as read off in HWinfo, and drops the multiplier to x37 (and passes).
> 
> At 41x with adaptive voltage + offset 0.15, an average vcore of 1.28 under load, it instantly reboots on both XTU and x264.
> Same thing at 41x and vcore override of 1.35V (average actual vcore of about 1.22 under load).
> 
> Package power on the stress tests never seems to get over 60W, and the temp doesn't seem to break about 48C at the 1.35 core voltage, and I wouldn't of thought i'd be hitting the 100A max i've got ICCmax set to, unless there's something weird going on.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me as to what might be trigging those protections? And why it seems to get less stable at higher vcore voltages (but still well under spec)?
> 
> Also, I've been wondering, is there any chance it's actually the RAM crashing with just vcore and multiplier OC'ing? (Kingston hyperx ddr4 2666 c15, running at it's tightest 2666 jedec specs). I tried upping the dimm voltage 10mV, but it didn't make a difference, and i didn't want to damage them to test a theory (ie. guess)...


Welcome!

As you probably remember it is best to test just one component at a time. cpu, cache and memory - ideally you test just one at a time. Also if you have a video card you want to leave that at its base clocks. There is a wealth of information in the OP but you have probably already read all that. So the easy way to do this is make a backup of everything first. I like the free version of Macrium Reflect these days. Make an image of everything, set Reflect to verify the image immediately after image completion. There are several ways to skin the cat from this point forward. Assuming we are overclocking just the cpu at this point - I like to set the cpuv to a constant max value that I am willing to accept. The max cpuv you are willing to accept is an acceptance of risk. For Skylake (measured) cpuv: 1.4v, 1.45v even up to 1.52v (Intel product spec) if you are careful and have really good cooling - water, phase change, cascade, ... . Other settings such as LLC (very important) and other voltages: VCCIO and System Agent Voltage (usually less important unless you are doing bclock oc) are also settings relevant to tuning your successful overclock. Download, install and watch closely the hwinfo app. (voltages and temps) as you acclimate yourself to how your combination of cpu and mobo behave as you increase clocks. Keeping cache, memory and video card clocks at stock while gradually increase the cpu multiplyer - 42, 43, 44 ... until you are no longer stable. At that point you need to increase cpuv if you want to go any further. Hats off to Jpmboy - the hwbot x265 benchmark looks like a great tool for a quiick stability test. From Jpmboy - "try x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning". Once you have found the max that can pass this x265 test (~20-25 min), proceed on to the longer x264 test with settings and duration as discussed in the OP. This is just my approach - there are many others ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I run some trial and error and done some reading about the Vcore idling topic.
> 
> You need 3 setting to be enabled, to make it work:
> 
> 1.) CPU SVID Support (this may be called something other on your board) have to be *Enabled*
> This setting is recommended to be off for OC (and for a reason, more on that later). According to asus this setting:
> Disable this item to stop the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator.
> 
> Let me quote someone form this forums:
> 
> This is the hardware side of dynamic vcore.
> 
> 2.) *Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm)* have to be on *Enable*
> Simply put this setting allows your OS to change the CPU multiplier and vcore when idle
> 
> This is the software side of dynamic vcore.
> 
> 3.) *Offset* or *Adaptive* mode have to be used for setting your Vcore in the Bios.
> *Manual* setting will simply overwrite everything above and will give you a fix number.
> 
> It is important to start low with the offset in both cases, set it then go into your OS and check your vcore in software. Use Prime95 to stress it for a min with low FFT to see your maximum Vcore. it is important to use the hardest test here, most stress test will not make your system sue the max Vcore. If its too low, go back and increase the offset a bit.
> 
> 
> _
> *And here you will face your frist problems: you will need high vcore then you are used to with manual to get it stable.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you lose control of your vcore setting, the OS and you motherboard's voltage regulator will mess with it, increasing and decreasing it as it sees fit. And they do a awful bad job about it as I could see.
> - It made my stable system crash on idle because the vcore dropped too low
> - It made my stable system crash when high load situation started and it could not change fast enough
> 
> 
> *- It kicked my Vcore above I'm comfortable with (I run 1,36v manual, and this thing kicked 1,424v under load for no reason)
> *
> *(Probably all of this could be solved with some tinkering with the settings, but I don't like it )*
> 
> Secondly the gain is minimal if you have a normal Vcore and normal idle temperatures ( I get 22-26c idle with 1,36 vcore) its just safer and more stable to have it on manual.
> 
> Thirdly throttling your CPU can have a negative effect in benchmarks or in games where idle and load situations change frequently. It can cause stutters.
> 
> Fourth I would use this settings only when I have high vcore and I don't want it constantly on my CPU even when on Idle, but here comes the problem, with the setting above and with a high vcore, you are just asking for your chip to be burned, just imagine a situation when you have a 1,45 base vcore and your Mobo and OS figures its need more juice and kicks it up above 1,52.
> 
> Edit: One last thing I was mistaken about earlyer. C states have NOTHING to do with idling. C states are for sleep and hibernation. not dynamic cpu speed and vcore throttling, you can leave C stated off.


1) If you find that your system "requires" a higher vcore setting when using adaptive, it is not set up correctly or not implemented in the bios correctly
2) "... it could not change fast enough..." - nonsense. unless you disable turbo and speedstep, clock steps (and therefore frequency and current) are "not fast enough" either.








3) if adaptive is setting a higher vcore than you SPECIFY in bios, it is either broken in the bios, or set up incorrectly. (and it is broken in a few manufacturer's early bios releases)
4) Clock bin lowering via speedstep and per-core throttling via _prochot_ are not the same. throttling is not the clock bin change induced by load (re: current) change.

and fyi - even with a fixed (or even clamped) voltage, at stock vcore the intel spec "permits" a 70mV 10 usec (micro second) overshoot in the vcore rail... this is just a physical property of the circuitry... and why LLC is available to you.









Read this post from OCN member Praz: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1700_20#post_24535273


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Same thing at 41x and vcore override of 1.35V (average actual vcore of about 1.22 under load).


Why isn't your vcore at ~1.35 under load when you're setting it that way? :0


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Incase anyone else is curious on the Corsair LPX kits as quite a few run them, I found this on the interweb.
> 
> _As has been mentioned the kit can be Hynix (Ver5.29) or Samsung (Ver4.23)._
> 
> I was trying to open mine but it fell into the too hard basket, then I found the above and mine is v4.23 so based - if true - I've got a Samsung ICs.


What's the best way to check that?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Your C1E support was disabled in your first posts? I take it you have tried it enabled?
> 
> If adaptive isnt working then use offset or manual like other have said until fix.
> 
> Back on my sandybridge I always used offset myself, just be careful with voltage at high loads.
> 
> If you have tried this and I have missed the post then apologies.


Not sure I have actually tried messing with C1E. I can give it a shot. I am not familiar with how to use Offset but for now I can just not overclock or just use Override mode (this is MSIs version of manual mode).

I am kind of at the point now where I just want to use my computer haha...been at this for weeks now...I am hoping MSI will address the adaptive issue in a BIOS update.


----------



## Balu0

Try manually set the vcore, for 4.1 ghz start with something low like 1.3, adaptive and offsets are just too unstable in my opinion. Go up in 0.01 steps until you get it stable.

To find your stable OC start with manual vcore, then if you have a stable setup you can go back with that voltage in mind to adaptive (but you probably should not).

(for me adaptive crash the system in idle and gives too much vcore under load )

I don't know your MB but look for a setting called something like "VRM spread spectrum" and if you have it , disable that too, helped me a lot with stability. (it is just some electric noise interference reduction thing for pros working in audio loads)

Your memory should be ok, until you start tucjing teh base clock ( then you need to set it correctly), but if you are unsure, just set it bellow your 2666 to see.


----------



## CC268

In response to Balu0...

I will have to check out the the SVID setting your referring to otherwise I am following everything else in your instructions...

At this point I think the Adaptive Voltage setting just doesn't work...needs some sort of a BIOS update.

The good thing is I seem to be getting the impression that running in Override mode (manual mode) may actually be the best option anyways...


----------



## BoredErica

Hard time keeping up with my own thread.









Did you guys discover some new nuggets of truth while I was gone?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Not sure I have actually tried messing with C1E. I can give it a shot. I am not familiar with how to use Offset but for now I can just not overclock or just use Override mode (this is MSIs version of manual mode).
> 
> I am kind of at the point now where I just want to use my computer haha...been at this for weeks now...I am hoping MSI will address the adaptive issue in a BIOS update.


So far, my experience - skylake c states on or off makes no difference when testing for max cpu oc.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hard time keeping up with my own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys discover some new nuggets of truth while I was gone?


Jpmboy discovered quicker stability test that looks really good - hwbot's x265 - " ... for the cpu "only" try x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram. ".

Takes about 20-25 minutes to run


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> So far, my experience - skylake c states on or off makes no difference when testing for max cpu oc.


Yeah and to be honest I am a "stock" kind of guy. I prefer to keep as many factory settings as possible because I tend to keep my PCs for quite a long time. If I was upgrading every 2 years I would probably try to squeeze everything out of my CPU and GPU...but I don't see the point.

I guess for now I will stick with 4.6GHz and 1.29V and Override Mode.


----------



## Balu0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) If you find that your system "requires" a higher vcore setting when using adaptive, it is not set up correctly or not implemented in the bios correctly
> 2) "... it could not change fast enough..." - nonsense. unless you disable turbo and speedstep, clock steps (and therefore frequency and current) are "not fast enough" either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) if adaptive is setting a higher vcore than you SPECIFY in bios, it is either broken in the bios, or set up incorrectly. (and it is broken in a few manufacturer's early bios releases)
> 4) Clock bin lowering via speedstep and per-core throttling via _prochot_ are not the same. throttling is not the clock bin change induced by load (re: current) change.
> 
> and fyi - even with a fixed (or even clamped) voltage, at stock vcore the intel spec "permits" a 70mV 10 usec (micro second) overshoot in the vcore rail... this is just a physical property of the circuitry... and why LLC is available to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this post from OCN member Praz: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1700_20#post_24535273


1.) if I set an offset that makes my system stable at idle then it gives too much vcore under load, if I set it correctly for under load, my system is unstable at idle (web browser crashing ad alike)

2.) then what do you call the phenomenon when suddenly changing loads are not followed correctly by Vcore change and makes your system crash under this connditions (for example a game that spikes your cpu usage sometimes, but most of the time it dose not use 100% load)

3.) it set 1,424v even why my system is stabe on 1,36, my idle volts were 1,2, this is the example from 1.) where I had stable idle too high load (this is with offset)

4.) I know, my bad, it was probably confusing to call it throttling. I was talking about the speed step multiplier change, I fix it in my post.


----------



## Balu0

Maybe someone with an Asus Maximus here know the answer, that thread seems to be dead:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570468/asus-z170-rog-viii-series-thread/40#post_24559627


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Why isn't your vcore at ~1.35 under load when you're setting it that way? :0


That's one of the things I did a bunch of reading on. I think that's the Vdroop thing people keep talking about, this MSI board doesn't appear to have LLC, and voltage drops under load. It'll idle around the set vcore, but as soon as you load it, it drops down. The motherboard has had 2 bios updates in a month adjusting "Vdroop" according to the patch notes, so maybe they are still adjusting it at a firmware level.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> To all of you guys who are using HWiNFO64, the BEST monitoring tool available , I suggest to spare a couple of minutes and customize it to your own needs and liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On default it shows some arbitrary, erratic, values but it is not its "fault", it has to do with what the motherboard sensors are providing. I own the three Z97 motherboards shown in my sig_rig and for each one of them I had to hide / disable monitoring certain values. If you see a temperature or a voltage value having a constant and absurd value, just right-click on it and select "Hide" and "Disable Monitoring". If you will face any serious issue you can always post your question at the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread* and the developer will happily assist you. If it is something serious please post the zipped debug file, as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Electing to send the bug report is a good thing.








It's actually critical to disable and hide the excess sensors... otherwise it seems polling is using too much cpu time (3% or more according to Process Explorer). Eliminating a bunch (>100) reduced cpu usage to 1-2%.
Whereas aid64 is using <1% even with the OSD panel up. Also, Package POwer seems correct when using Adaptive vcore, but never goes above 10-20W with fixed vcore on an ASUS Mex VIII Extreme?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> Maybe someone with an Asus Maximus here know the answer, that thread seems to be dead:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570468/asus-z170-rog-viii-series-thread/40#post_24559627


those are the vrms. should only get to ~ 40C under heavy use. (and should not be touched when under power). if they are getting too hot, get some airflow over the attached heat sinks.


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Assuming we are overclocking just the cpu at this point - I like to set the cpuv to a constant max value that I am willing to accept. The max cpuv you are willing to accept is an acceptance of risk. For Skylake (measured) cpuv: 1.4v, 1.45v even up to 1.52v (Intel product spec) if you are careful and have really good cooling - water, phase change, cascade, ...


Thanks for the reply, that's basically what i was doing. One of the problems is that the vcore I'm happy to have the processor running at (around 1.35) seems to trigger some sort of electrical protection according to HWinfo and drops the core clock (and insta-crashes everything on a stress test). One of the things I was looking for was what exactly "IA: Electrical design point" and "RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmax" protection flags in HWinfo actually mean as far as trouble shooting goes. (apart from the obvious, as I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be exceeding ICCmax of 100A at vcore 1.25-1.35V)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> In your BIOS you'll find the options yeap.
> 
> I'm just curious myself why I saw 0.0v with C3 only and package state disabled, didn't think that allowed voltage drop to that level. I hate going around the back of the mobo with the DMM scared I'll slip and a second later my computer is frozen and upon reboot it's showing 00 !!


The ROG Hero doesn't have Probelt test points? Thought they were on all ROG boards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, that's basically what i was doing. One of the problems is that the vcore I'm happy to have the processor running at (around 1.35) seems to trigger some sort of electrical protection according to HWinfo and drops the core clock (and insta-crashes everything on a stress test). One of the things I was looking for was what exactly "IA: Electrical design point" and "RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmax" protection flags in HWinfo actually mean as far as trouble shooting goes. (apart from the obvious, as I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be exceeding ICCmax of 100A at vcore 1.25-1.35V)


in your bios you need to increase the processor power limits when you OC. what MB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's the best way to check that?


if you have aid64, many ICs have the primary manufacturer encoded:



otherwise, pull the heatspreaders or a few posts tests can narrow it down (on x99 at least)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> That's one of the things I did a bunch of reading on. I think that's the Vdroop thing people keep talking about, this MSI board doesn't appear to have LLC, and voltage drops under load. It'll idle around the set vcore, but as soon as you load it, it drops down. The motherboard has had 2 bios updates in a month adjusting "Vdroop" according to the patch notes, so maybe they are still adjusting it at a firmware level.


No board should have a 0.13v vdroop and the reported voltage is still not neccesarily accurate, it could be even lower


----------



## mandrix

I would expect Adaptive Vcore should remain what I set in BIOS, yet for my Hero this is definitely not happening. (902 BIOS). BIOS 1001 has bugs with Adaptive that are worse than 902 IMO so I've stuck with 902.
Setting 1.395 +.005 overshoots to as much as 1.424 with LLC 4...not a huge amount all things considered but not ideal.

I think I will go back to pure offset and do some more tests....I know when I used manual mode the DMM measured vcore was pretty spot on to the set point in BIOS and with software readings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Adaptive and Manual (fixed) vcore... identical performance and settings. DMM measured vcore for both under load (FFT=12) was 1.404V (HWI, AID64, CPUZ all reported 1.408V.. so very good agreement). Bios version is 0007 (pre-release bios). CPU is a 6600K engineering sample (so it had a rough childhood.







)
Listed adaptive settings for ASUS M8E:

46c40m3466adaptive_setting.txt 28k .txt file

p95 20 min runs:
core: 4.6, cache 4.0 (efficacy of adaptive is the same up thru 4.7/4.7 - 4.8 requires >1.55V for p95 stability)
Fixed/Manual


Adaptive:


----------



## Balu0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I would expect Adaptive Vcore should remain what I set in BIOS, yet for my Hero this is definitely not happening. (902 BIOS). BIOS 1001 has bugs with Adaptive that are worse than 902 IMO so I've stuck with 902.
> Setting 1.395 +.005 overshoots to as much as 1.424 with LLC 4...not a huge amount all things considered but not ideal.
> 
> I think I will go back to pure offset and do some more tests....I know when I used manual mode the DMM measured vcore was pretty spot on to the set point in BIOS and with software readings.


Exactly why I stick to manual on my Ranger. For now at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Will be fixed in a bios update as Raja has posted: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1780_20#post_24558316


----------



## CC268

What do you guys consider to be a good CPU temp or temp range at idle?


----------



## jleslie246

Im using a Asus Hero Z170 mb. I loaded the 'Gamer OC profile' and could not be happier. It is a stable 4.5-4.8GHz OC.


----------



## vsseracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im using a Asus Hero Z170 mb. I loaded the 'Gamer OC profile' and could not be happier. It is a stable 4.5-4.8GHz OC.


Gotta love one click OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Im using a Asus Hero Z170 mb. I loaded the 'Gamer OC profile' and could not be happier. It is a stable 4.5-4.8GHz OC.


you bet... the presets work fine across a range of CPUs.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and fyi - even with a fixed (or even clamped) voltage, at stock vcore the intel spec "permits" a 70mV 10 usec (micro second) overshoot in the vcore rail... this is just a physical property of the circuitry... and why LLC is available to you.


The overshoot and undershoot shouldn't really be detectable unless you have a scope, I doubt you could detect a 70mv overshoot that lasts less than 10us with a DMM or CPuz software, they don't poll at a fast enough rate (you need a scope that could poll preferably at twice the rate of the voltage change). Overshoot and undershoot are also things that have been around for a long time, and should be lessened by higher quality or better implementations. LLC doesn't necessarily help reduce it either.


----------



## chronicfx

I have to get around to filling in the paper work for my new Sig Rig ***Avalanche****. poured near 5 grand into this one. But I put in one voltage 1.390v and one multi 48x, no effing around and my 6700k has worked for a week now with a clean event viewer playing all my games 3-5 hours/night. Temps are good so I may not even mess with it even if it turns out to be over-volted a touch. Gaming temps are in the low 60's so I am good with that. No de-lid.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> What's the best way to check that?


If you mean the version number, you'll find a sticker on the sticks themselves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The ROG Hero doesn't have Probelt test points? Thought they were on all ROG boards.


No.. which makes it scary, Sin posted a picture where you can poke and get the volts though in this thread.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No.. which makes it scary, Sin posted a picture where you can poke and get the volts though in this thread.


Yeah, decided to research it after posting. Seems like the Hero and Ranger don't have them while the Extreme, Impact and Gene do. The latter three also have external CMOS reset buttons and more USB 3.0 ports....Weird, it's like they were designed later on.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> What do you guys consider to be a good CPU temp or temp range at idle?


~5c over room temp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> The overshoot and undershoot shouldn't really be detectable unless you have a scope, *I doubt you could detect a 70mv overshoot that lasts less than 10us with a DMM or CPuz software,* they don't poll at a fast enough rate (you need a scope that could poll preferably at twice the rate of the voltage change). Overshoot and undershoot are also things that have been around for a long time, and should be lessened by higher quality or better implementations. LLC doesn't necessarily help reduce it either.


Thanks for the info. I think droop hit the consumer mkt with wolfdale, and MB manufacturers responded with incorporation of LLC in the bios design. LLC cannot damped the voltage excursion at all... As far as seeing the excursion, I have no doubt... it's undetectable w/o a 10usec scope and really needs the intel socket tool. And yes, better components we have today have help tame the extent of the voltage excursion and decay (driving the product electrical specifications).
Now, I'm not in this business but:
LLC has zero effect on overshoot - what it does is allow droop to an extent so that the voltage excursion is, or can be within the voltage ceiling set in bios depending on how much we defeat droop via LLC. So for example, you set a bios vcore (on this platform, on x99 it's VCCIN that's subject to TLCIVS) to 1.45V in bios with LLC set to defeat any droop - eg, hold a steady voltage. You run a high current load (like AVX or FMA3) and with a DMM or OS-based tool see that Vcore hold steady thru several load state transitions - good right? Well in that scenario, when the current load changes from low to max the actual voltage peaked at 1.52V or higher since the vcore is ~ 200mV above the qualified level for the V_OVS specification, for microseconds (an eternity at the 20 or 14nm scale). It occurs at the higher current load as it transitions. Net - voltage hit 1.52V - 70mV above the setting in bios while changing peak current - without any knowledge of the user.
So.. let's say you set the bios to 1.52V and allow 70mV droop at max current eg, minimal Load Line Compensation... under that high load condition the vcore droops to 1.45V exactly where the high current load ran in the previous example but, on load (=current) transition the "Load changed-induced transient voltage spike" hits 1.52V. Same as the previous example. Except the user understands the voltage excursion, and why exactly LLC and vdroop are available to us. And an idle voltage of 1.52V is harmless (or it idle at <1V with adaptive







)
Transient spikes cause degradation, silently over time with no overt "overvolt" happening. If you run a busy machine for long hours... allow some droop on the rail(s) it's designed into. For benchmarking or short term high OCs... anything goes. Outside of running Kelvin temperatures where the behavior of the circuitry actually changes, it's hard to imagine a situation where the required voltage for an OC can only be met by defeating vdroop, the stability of the load voltage we all want to see in CPUZ or with our DMM is kinda irrelevant. The voltage changes we see with dynamic voltage control (eg, the ramp up from idle at 0.8V to load at 1.45V really has no impact on the magnitude of the V_OVS (voltage spike). If you ever had a high current cpu benchmark run great than crash right when the load stopped... load transition undershoot!
lol - enough rambling.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ~5c over room temp


Alright...I'm pretty close to that...more like 6-8 over...but I'm also running my radiator fans really low too


----------



## Balu0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> The overshoot and undershoot shouldn't really be detectable unless you have a scope, I doubt you could detect a 70mv overshoot that lasts less than 10us with a DMM or CPuz software, they don't poll at a fast enough rate (you need a scope that could poll preferably at twice the rate of the voltage change). Overshoot and undershoot are also things that have been around for a long time, and should be lessened by higher quality or better implementations. LLC doesn't necessarily help reduce it either.


I detect it by crashing when sudden load changes are in play , the system was stable under full load, and in idle, but when i run something that frequently changed the load amount, like a game it crashed.

Edit, but maybe this is just asus's poor implementation of the offset and adaptive mode ?


----------



## Sin0822

you could see if setting performance plan to high performance changes anything, that way you force a steady frequency and see if you are more stable then when you let the frequency drop, if you are then it could be voltage levels at lower frequencies, but if it does the same thing then maybe the problem is elsewhere


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I think droop hit the consumer mkt with wolfdale, and MB manufacturers responded with incorporation of LLC in the bios design. LLC cannot damped the voltage excursion at all... As far as seeing the excursion, I have no doubt... it's undetectable w/o a 10usec scope and really needs the intel socket tool. And yes, better components we have today have help tame the extent of the voltage excursion and decay (driving the product electrical specifications).
> Now, I'm not in this business but:
> LLC has zero effect on overshoot - what it does is allow droop to an extent so that the voltage excursion is, or can be within the voltage ceiling set in bios depending on how much we defeat droop via LLC. So for example, you set a bios vcore (on this platform, on x99 it's VCCIN that's subject to TLCIVS) to 1.45V in bios with LLC set to defeat any droop - eg, hold a steady voltage. You run a high current load (like AVX or FMA3) and with out DMM or OS-based tool see that Vcore hold steady thru several load state transitions - good right? Well in that scenario, when the current load changes from low to max the actual voltage peaked at 1.52V or higher since the vcore is ~ 200mV above the qualified level for the V_OVS specification, for microseconds (an eternity at the 20 or 14nm scale). It occurs at the higher current load as it transitions. Net - voltage hit 1.52V - 70mV above the setting in bios while changing peak current - without any knowledge of the user.
> So.. let's say you set the bios to 1.52V and allow 70mV droop at max current eg, minimal Load Line Compensation... under that high load condition the vcore droops to 1.45V exactly where the high current load ran in the previous example but, on load (=current) transition the "Load changed-induced transient voltage spike" hits 1.52V. Same as the previous example. Except the user understands the voltage excursion, and why exactly LLC and vdroop are available to us. And an idle voltage of 1.52V is harmless (or it idle at <1V with adaptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Transient spikes cause degradation, silently over time with no overt "overvolt" happening. If you run a busy machine for long hours... allow some droop on the rail(s) it's designed into. For benchmarking or short term high OCs... anything goes. Outside of running Kelvin temperatures where the behavior of the circuitry actually changes, it's hard to imagine a situation where the required voltage for an OC can only be met by defeating vdroop, the stability of the load voltage we all want to see in CPUZ or with our DMM is kinda irrelevant. The voltage changes we see with dynamic voltage control (eg, the ramp up from idle at 0.8V to load at 1.45V really has no impact on the magnitude of the V_OVS (voltage spike). If you ever had a high current cpu benchmark run great than crash right when the load stopped... load transition undershoot!
> lol - enough rambling.


im not disagreeing with you lol, and Praz's findings are sound, I am just saying it's not that big of an issue considering there are Intel specifications that have to be followed and considering how manufacturers compete to provide cleaner power I wouldn't worry much about it on a nice board, and its nothing something he can control or look out for.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> im not disagreeing with you lol, and Praz's findings are sound, I am just saying it's not that big of an issue considering there are Intel specifications that have to be followed and considering how manufacturers compete to provide cleaner power I wouldn't worry much about it on a nice board, and its nothing something he can control or look out for.


Never thought there was disagreement.








And thanks for being around these threads!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never thought there was disagreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for being around these threads!


no worries lol, no man thanks for responding to the majority of them, I have so much to do these days I don't find much time to read all the threads anymore


----------



## drop24

I'm still waiting to purchase my GPU for my rig but I want to start overclocking my 6700k. Will using the iGPU have any effect on the CPU while overclocking? Will it generate more heat or cause any stability issues?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I'm still waiting to purchase my GPU for my rig but I want to start overclocking my 6700k. Will using the iGPU have any effect on the CPU while overclocking? Will it generate more heat or cause any stability issues?


sure a little extra heat but just keep an eye on it and enjoy!!


----------



## drop24

I have a 4k monitor. Should I dig out my old 1080p to lighten the load on the iGPU or will that have no impact in Windows and 2D applications?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I have a 4k monitor. Should I dig out my old 1080p to lighten the load on the iGPU or will that have no impact in Windows and 2D applications?


i would be surprised if 4k vs 1080p makes any noticable difference in heat generated by the igpu but others should chime in - all mine are 1920x1200.


----------



## Sin0822

yea it shouldn't make much difference other than add heat and maybe raise temperatures a little bit.


----------



## shredzy

Well think I'm gonna play around with my c states and turn them off along with moving from adaptive to manual voltage or up my vcore....every say a week on average my pc freezes when playing csgo, no BSOD at all...just locks up with sound loop, sometimes it looks like it slows down then freezes....gotta reboot the pc manually with the reset button...very weird lockup :/


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Well think I'm gonna play around with my c states and turn them off along with moving from adaptive to manual voltage or up my vcore....every say a week on average my pc freezes when playing csgo, no BSOD at all...just locks up with sound loop, sometimes it looks like it slows down then freezes....gotta reboot the pc manually with the reset button...very weird lockup :/


Id bump the vcore a little or DRAM, maybe look into conflicts with software that polls the system (especially fans). I once would get problems in BFBC2 and it was odd, i found out in the network manager that is an issue with verizon fios where it has to be set to some priority instead of what it auto sets too, so i changed that and never had problems again.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Id bump the vcore a little or DRAM, maybe look into conflicts with software that polls the system (especially fans). I once would get problems in BFBC2 and it was odd, i found out in the network manager that is an issue with verizon fios where it has to be set to some priority instead of what it auto sets too, so i changed that and never had problems again.


Yeah think ill try bump the vcore slightly, my overclock went for 9+ hours on x264 just fine so I guess if that doesn't do it, ill raise the dram...my memory is running at its XMP settings with 1.35V so kinda didn't want to push it higher then that


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yeah think ill try bump the vcore slightly, my overclock went for 9+ hours on x264 just fine so I guess if that doesn't do it, ill raise the dram...my memory is running at its XMP settings with 1.35V so kinda didn't want to push it higher then that


Have you stress tested your memory xmp setting with HCI memtest or google stressapp etc?


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> OK this might sound stupid, but where do I set the Vcore do adaptive or offset in the Gigabyte BIOS? I haven't found anything regarding this. I can only punch in a number or leave the Vcore on auto. Nothing that says anything about offset or adaptive.


You put your vcore to "normal" and the pffset right under it unlock.
Its in the manual...


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Have you stress tested your memory xmp setting with HCI memtest or google stressapp etc?


Not yet, ill give it a go tonight. Ill be pretty upset if they cant run at their rated xmp settings =(


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechwarrior*
> 
> I believe in auto mode you can overclock using the percentage tab eg: 60% for 4.5g, this allows the voltage to drop with the speed of the cpu. Also i think normal mode gives you the option of adding a voltage offset?
> I use the percentage tab in MIT to overclock my 6600k to 4.5g and it works well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> You put your vcore to "normal" and the pffset right under it unlock.
> Its in the manual...


Ok so to answer my own question, yes I'm stupid. I was so blindly looking for something called "offset" that I just didn't see it.
Thanks!

But all in all, I really think I'm gonna try and exchange this mobo. This whole Vcore thing you described a couple posts back really doesn't seem all to great.
Do you have more info about the VCore being way off than what you set in the BIOS? Is this only a Gigabyte problem? It really wonders me, that this isn't more widely known.


----------



## d3v0

No temps on the graph, but this thread delivers! Wow, this is exactly what I was looking for when I am considering a skylake build.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> No temps on the graph, but this thread delivers! Wow, this is exactly what I was looking for when I am considering a skylake build.


Interesting suggestion, I'll keep it in mind for the future (and future guides).









To be precise though, the chart is the one lacking temperatures. There is a temperature graph of various stress tests. The two are located in seperate locations.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea...I learned my lesson..don't buy MSI.
> 
> Yes, Balanced Mode and 0% min proc state (see screenshot). I am at a loss of words right now...I have tried turning things on and off in the BIOS and just can't seem to figure it out. How MSI could mess up one of the most fundamental settings in overclocking is beyond me.
> 
> I do have 10 days left on my AIDA64 trial.


don't blame MSI - they have been around long enough to know about OC. It will be down to your setup, unless faulty m/board
















its what you get use to. I had probs with sorting out bios on the Asus , because it was my first time


----------



## mccalas

Username: mccalas
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4800MHz
Cache Frequency: 3500MHz
VCore in UEFI: 1.425V
VCore: 1.404V (CPU-Z) or 1.416 (HWiNFO64)
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: Prime95v2.87 - 7hrs
Batch Number: L521B469
Ram Speed: 2666 16-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: 1.200
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 - bios F5p
LLC Setting: High
Misc:


----------



## mandrix

So I found I could use a little less vcore once I added more DRAM voltage.

DarkWizzie up to you if you want to change my chart, basically changes are Vcore in BIOS 1.390 + .005, 1.408 max vcore in Windows & DRAM voltage at 1.35v.
Still at x47/47 clocks.

I ran a few hours of x264 to back it up.


----------



## Daytraders

I thought all these fast 3000mhz ram sticks were default 2T, but i see alot running them at 1T, can i just change mine to 1T from 2T, my ram is below.

Corsair Vengenace LPX
Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35- 2T
Voltage: 1.35V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I thought all these fast 3000mhz ram sticks were default 2T, but i see alot running them at 1T, can i just change mine to 1T from 2T, my ram is below.
> 
> Corsair Vengenace LPX
> Speed: 3000MHz
> Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35- 2T
> Voltage: 1.35V


for 1T add 15-25mV dram voltage (1.365-1.375V)


----------



## error-id10t

Of course, but make sure to check stability after.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Ok so to answer my own question, yes I'm stupid. I was so blindly looking for something called "offset" that I just didn't see it.
> Thanks!
> 
> But all in all, I really think I'm gonna try and exchange this mobo. This whole Vcore thing you described a couple posts back really doesn't seem all to great.
> Do you have more info about the VCore being way off than what you set in the BIOS? Is this only a Gigabyte problem? It really wonders me, that this isn't more widely known.


All the info I have about this problem I post them in my previous test, I only test the Z170x-UD5 but I assume all the gigabyte are the same , because this generation there not much difference between them on the VR side of the mobo but maybe im wrong ... Im the only one here who hook the multimeter to a gigabyte MB and post my result, but many have stable overclock with WAY lower vcore than other MB brand so its a hint.

Its not a big problem if you have a multimeter , you just dont trust the software and overclock using the vcore at the capacitor or voltage point, maybe a future bios update can fix the prob or gigabyte will do a revision like usual


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 1T add 15-25mV dram voltage (1.365-1.375V)


Ok, cheers, i made my dram voltage 1.37 manually anyway, so i would not get boot error 55 with XMP settings, also i made VCCIO and VCCSA 1.2 each, you think thats ok, seems to boot fine and run great now.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Of course, but make sure to check stability after.


Will prime check ram ok, as the default prime stress test says it uses alot of ram, cheers


----------



## Daytraders

Also, in HWinfo, i cant see VCCIO any where under the sensor section, i see VCCSA thou.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Also, in HWinfo, i cant see VCCIO any where under the sensor section, i see VCCSA thou.


On mine it is right above the dram voltage


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Will prime check ram ok, as the default prime stress test says it uses alot of ram, cheers


better to use hci memtest - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

free version is fine, keep launching additional instances until hwinfo shows ram usage 90% or better.

Run to at least 100%

Mr Jpmboy will correct what I got wrong


----------



## SteveRo

Just ordered a 48x delided 6600K from Silicon Lottery - good experience so far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ok, cheers, i made my dram voltage 1.37 manually anyway, so i would not get boot error 55 with XMP settings, also i made VCCIO and VCCSA 1.2 each, you think thats ok, seems to boot fine and run great now.


1.2 VSA and VCCIO is fine.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Will prime check ram ok, as the default prime stress test says it uses alot of ram, cheers


Eh... p95 ram test is okay, but not as thorough as HCL memtest...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> better to use hci memtest - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> free version is fine, keep launching additional instances until hwinfo shows ram usage 90% or better.
> Run to at least 100%
> Mr Jpmboy will correct what I got wrong


What you suggest works, and HCI is probably the best windows-based ram stability test. The author recommends running one instance per thread or core if no HT, and spread ~90% of available ram equally between the instances. If you guys donate the $5 and get the pro version we have a batch file (thx to Praz) which you can edit for the specifics of the cpu and ram amount. But.. only works in th ePro version.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Just ordered a 48x delided 6600K from Silicon Lottery - good experience so far


NIce! As soon as I can after tomorrow (election day - the wife is running for office) I really gotta pop the top on this 6600K. It's a below avg sample voltage wise, but only hits mid 70s in p95 and only 60C in x264 or 265 at 1.47V.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... It's a below avg sample voltage wise, but only hits mid 70s in p95 and only 60C in x264 or 265 at 1.47V.


You certainly have a lot of room on the temps side - how high will you press cpuv?














:yessir:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> You certainly have a lot of room on the temps side - how high will you press cpuv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yessir:


4.875 @ 1.575V - boot, Spi... noy much else.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4.875 @ 1.575V - boot, Spi... noy much else.


drop down to 2 cores, stripped xp, clean the mem ... Boom!

edit - i need to look up my notes - rivatuner?

edit, edit - from my old notes - Waza - 800, 512, wait 35 sec, CDT, maxmem - 670









edit, edit, edit - all of this!! - http://www.overclockers.com/BenchTec-Toolbox/

edit^4 - http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/benchtec_toolbox.html


----------



## Jpmboy

loool - that batch file for HCI memtest pro? the ONLY way to deal with this:


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> loool - that batch file for HCI memtest pro? the ONLY way to deal with this:


I thought you already used that before! Yes, just keeps spawning and spawning until your all used up!!









30+ gig used, 2 free


----------



## BoredErica

*Please check to see I have responded to your post!*

Time once again for another charting Monday!




Average OC4.66Median OC4.625Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.38

Amount of overclock submissions: 54*


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.624.68Average Voltage1.361.38


This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 2%4.9Top 17%4.859th Percentile4.7Bottom 33%4.6Bottom 9%4.5



> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr.Darkwizzie, Much thanks for maintaining this for us all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please update the results spreadsheet to show my line entry with "Cooling Solution: Custom Loop" Again Much Thanks!


Done.



> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> DarkWizzie, if you want to update my submission, here's the revised specs:
> 
> Username: mandrix
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4700
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.395 +.005 offset
> Vcore: 1.408 - quick peaks to 1.424
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 50 loops
> 
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-36 CR1
> Ram Voltage: 1.31v VCCIO/SA on Auto
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc Comments: Can't do x48 without vcore peaking over 1.5 and that's too much for me! May try with more block/less core later.





> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I found I could use a little less vcore once I added more DRAM voltage.
> 
> DarkWizzie up to you if you want to change my chart, basically changes are Vcore in BIOS 1.390 + .005, 1.408 max vcore in Windows & DRAM voltage at 1.35v.
> Still at x47/47 clocks.
> 
> I ran a few hours of x264 to back it up.


You have been updated!



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> opps,* missed this update*. 50 loop time is in the report. (8h on a 6600K)


You have been updated!



> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> DW, you've missed me twice now.


You have been charted.



> Originally Posted by *Balu0*
> 
> My original plan was to go with the above mentioned 35x132 OC on my 6600k, but it turned out pirme95 28.7 rounding error pops up in about 45 min with that, since I don't want to go over 1,4 vcore yet, I had to come down to 35x130. 1 hour prime95 test is a go now.
> (I need absolute 100% stability since I'm testing software, and they crash on their own, cant risk to hunt non existent problems because my rig)
> 
> So here is my rock stable 4550 Mhz OC
> 
> Username: Balu0
> CPU Model: I5 6600K
> Base Clock: 130 Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 35
> Core Frequency: 4550 Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4160 Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1,37V
> Vcore: 1,408V
> FCLK: 1040 Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 water
> Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 1 hour+
> 
> Batch Number: Hungary # L521B645
> Ram Speed: 2800 Mhz 14-15-39 Predator
> Ram Voltage: 1,35V Sa: 1,2V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII ranger
> LLC Setting: levle 6
> Misc Comments:I think this will be fine


You have been charted, thank you. Your ram settings appear to be missing a timing?



> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Love the thread. Got my new Set-Up about 2 weeks. LOVE IT. of course I come from a AMD Phenom II X6 1055T so the difference is huge.
> 
> Had one problem with my Rams which the motherboard did not recognize once I switched XMP on, but manually input of the right settings fixed that for me anyways.
> 
> May I join? Here the filled in Questions:
> 
> Username: AverdanOriginal
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: *4500MHz*
> Cache Frequency: 4000 Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: *1.28V*
> Vcore: *1.28V*
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: NO Delid. Noctua NH-U9s --> small but potent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability Test: Rog Realbench v2.4 for 2 Hours. Prime 95 v28.7 1 hour
> 
> Batch Number: L518C005
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v VCCIO=1.1v, System Agent: 1.1v
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: 6
> Misc Comments: More tweaking possible and necessary. Different stress tests still might show up problems. Not sure yet if I switch to adaptive Volt for example.
> 
> I did a run of Prime95 v28.7 for one hour. everything was stable, but not sure which FFTs you use for one hour since it did not finish all different types of FFTs. At least it went through 8k, 864k, 1344k but only 5 mins each. Please advice if you need another Test. Rog Realbench for 2 hours it passes easily.
> 
> 4.5GHz is fine for me. I guess going up to 4.6 GHz will need a jump in Vcore (maybe 1.3v??) which will produce way more heat than benefits gained from that 100MHz. So I will rather stick to finetuning via Baseclock for now... might post update if anything changes of course.


Hello AverdanOriginal, you have been charted, thank you!

1 hour from any of the presets is enough to qualify for the chart, regardless of FFT size finished.



> Originally Posted by *JamesRC*
> 
> Seeing as there's another 4.2 Ghz OC... here's mine!
> 
> Username: JamesRC
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Mobo: Asus Z170-A
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 42
> Core Frequency: 4200MHz
> Cache Frequency: 3900 Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.2V
> Vcore: 1.168V
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Cryorig H5
> Stability Test: Prime 95 v28.7 4 hours


Hello JamesRC, your entry lacks information on ram, motherboard, batch number, and a picture to show the test was completed as claimed.

Would you mind filling those in? Thanks.



> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @Darkwizzie can you update my RAM to: 16-18-18-36 @ 1.35v which is the XMP stock. IO/SA were set to 1.1v for both.


You have been updated!



> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Username: mccalas
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Frequency: 4800MHz
> Cache Frequency: 3500MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.425V
> VCore: 1.404V (CPU-Z) or 1.416 (HWiNFO64)
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling: Corsair H100i GTX
> Stability Test: Prime95v2.87 - 7hrs
> Batch Number: L521B469
> Ram Speed: 2666 16-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: 1.200
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 - bios F5p
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc:


Hello, you have been charted! Thank you.


----------



## JySzE

Got another cpu Batch number L534B308 it can boot 5ghz @ 1.45v but isnt stable @ 4.9ghz at even 1.488v VID is 1.264v,

But this chip has terrible TIM it is 10-20c different on core 2 and 4. I confirmed my TIM application was perfect, i even tried dot, line,X, and spread, all same results 1-2c difference but still terrible TERRIBLE temps on core 2 and 4. Sending the chip to intel today going to try and sell my other chip today aswell.


My other chip did not have that much difference in temps at all maybe 4-8c max but average it was 2-4c


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> On mine it is right above the dram voltage


Just checked cant even see dram voltage unless im blind, any chance of a screenshot, ideffo dont see VCCIO anywhere under sensor status, cheers

Edit: is it IMC ? and not VCCIO, cheers, i see dram voltage now as i updated to latest HWINFO.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Just checked cant even see dram voltage unless im blind, any chance of a screenshot, ideffo dont see VCCIO anywhere under sensor status, cheers


It's probably IMC, not VCCIO.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> better to use hci memtest - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> free version is fine, keep launching additional instances until hwinfo shows ram usage 90% or better.
> 
> Run to at least 100%
> 
> Mr Jpmboy will correct what I got wrong


Cheers, in a little fav bookmark folder i have, i also have these 2 mem test programs http://memtest.org/ and http://www.memtest86.com/ , are they any good or do everyone use the one you linked ? cheers


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.2 VSA and VCCIO is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... p95 ram test is okay, but not as thorough as HCL memtest...
> What you suggest works, and HCI is probably the best windows-based ram stability test. The author recommends running one instance per thread or core if no HT, and spread ~90% of available ram equally between the instances. If you guys donate the $5 and get the pro version we have a batch file (thx to Praz) which you can edit for the specifics of the cpu and ram amount. But.. only works in th ePro version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIce! As soon as I can after tomorrow (election day - the wife is running for office) I really gotta pop the top on this 6600K. It's a below avg sample voltage wise, but only hits mid 70s in p95 and only 60C in x264 or 265 at 1.47V.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It's probably IMC, not VCCIO.


Ah, yeh i read on another forum it is IMC, thx


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Just checked cant even see dram voltage unless im blind, any chance of a screenshot, ideffo dont see VCCIO anywhere under sensor status, cheers
> 
> Edit: is it IMC ? and not VCCIO, cheers, i see dram voltage now as i updated to latest HWINFO.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cheers, in a little fav bookmark folder i have, i also have these 2 mem test programs http://memtest.org/ and http://www.memtest86.com/ , are they any good or do everyone use the one you linked ? cheers


Mr Jpmboy says - memtest86 is not a good enough test anymore. - mci memtest has a bootable cd option - just like memtest86 - pop it in and boot from it.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*


Thx for that, i now have that as i updated HWINFO, but i dont see VCCIO like you, did you rename it from IMC like others have done, cheers

Ah i see you have different board to me, i have ranger, maybe named differently on your board.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr Jpmboy says - memtest86 is not a good enough test anymore. - mci memtest has a bootable cd option - just like memtest86 - pop it in and boot from it.


Cheers, will just use mci link that you posted thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I thought you already used that before! Yes, just keeps spawning and spawning until your all used up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30+ gig used, 2 free


We've had that bat file since HW-E launch... otherwise opening 16 instances is a pia as you can imagine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cheers, will just use mci link that you posted thx


Only thing about using bootable HCI memtest is that it can't really replicate ram/cache in the windows environment. Great to use before loading the OS, but once you have, the standard version is probably better. If you want to test your ram in that wayu, Google Stressapptest is best:

_"Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory
stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers
- nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.
Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
Install the Google Stress App test from here:
http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest
Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:
stressapptest -W -s 3600
This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is
more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test
we have used so far."_ - [email protected]


----------



## llantant

Can across a good temperature guide here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html if anyone hasnt seen it.


----------



## Klutz0

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a few pages but my problem persists :

Motherboard throttles CPU like crazy via BD PROCHOT
When BD PROCHOT is disabled, computer shuts down after a few seconds of Prime95 small FFTs
I'm pretty sure the problem is with the motherboard's VRMs getting too hot and am looking to change my motherboard.

I posted a new thread asking for advice on choosing a Z170 ITX motherboard, since I apparently did a poor job the first time...

I didn't get any feedback in the new thread, but here are the 3 options I'm considering. I'd really appreciate feedback of any kind regarding these specific motherboards, or just the motherboard manufacturers in general.

Quote:


> The ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING at 220$CAD. The red color accents are almost all on the heatsinks which I could remove and spray paint easily enough (there's a small red line on the PCB around the audio chips). And the USB3 header is on the edge of the board, not right in the middle like the Gigabyte board I currently have.
> 
> The MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC at 255$CAD. This one has a lot of red accents on the PCB, which I dislike.
> 
> The EVGA Z170 Stinger is the most expensive option, at 280$CAD, and it doesn't have integrated wifi. It does have the black color scheme I'm looking for though.
> 
> *I think I'm leaning towards the ASUS board, seeing as it's cheaper, more in-line with my color scheme than the MSI version, has built-in wifi, and is marketed with overclocking features and high-quality VRMs.
> 
> Is there any reason I should stay away from this ASUS board?*


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for that, i now have that as i updated HWINFO, but i dont see VCCIO like you, did you rename it from IMC like others have done, cheers
> 
> Ah i see you have different board to me, i have ranger, maybe named differently on your board.


that or I am using the hwinfo latest beta?


----------



## SteveRo

Mr Klutz0 - i haven't had any of these boards but if you need to go itx - i would bet asus is yur best choice - see if you can find any review on the board.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> We've had that bat file since HW-E launch... otherwise opening 16 instances is a pia as you can imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing about using bootable HCI memtest is that it can't really replicate ram/cache in the windows environment. Great to use before loading the OS, but once you have, the standard version is probably better. If you want to test your ram in that wayu, Google Stressapptest is best:
> 
> _"Google stressapp test via Linux Mint (or another compatible Linux disti) is the best memory
> stress test available. Google use this stress test to evaluate memory stability of their servers
> - nothing more needs to be said about how valid that makes this as a stress test tool.
> Install Linux Mint from here: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
> Install the Google Stress App test from here:
> http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/stressapptest
> Once installed open "Terminal" and type the following:
> stressapptest -W -s 3600
> This will run the stressapp for one hour. The test will log any errors as it runs. This test is
> more stringent than Memtest for DOS, Memtest for Windows and any other memory test
> we have used so far."_ - [email protected]


linx mint is easy to install on sandy and hasewell - just as easy on skylake?
still you have to take the time and HD to instal it - maybe they'll come up with a windows version at some point?
I'm just being lazy I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> linx mint is easy to install on sandy and hasewell - just as easy on skylake?
> still you have to take the time and HD to instal it - maybe they'll come up with a windows version at some point?
> I'm just being lazy I guess.


yeah - that's the downside. It can be run off a bootable USB, but usually leads to more problems than it's worth. A small partition on an already installed HD will work... eh with HCI in windows, better to be lazy IMO.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Can across a good temperature guide here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html if anyone hasnt seen it.


Nice read - and don't we all love small FFT's!!


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Id bump the vcore a little or DRAM, maybe look into conflicts with software that polls the system (especially fans). I once would get problems in BFBC2 and it was odd, i found out in the network manager that is an issue with verizon fios where it has to be set to some priority instead of what it auto sets too, so i changed that and never had problems again.


hi again...

about the msi xpower, after moved from msi m7 rather than move to asus hero....
and just have voltmeter to check voltage
my vcore cant read with hwinfo64, only with cpuz

all auto using prime
@stock cpuz/volmeter 1.171/1.16

@4800 all auto and manual vcore
bios 1.45 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5
bios 1.43 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
bios 1.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56

@4800 all auto and override + offset
bios 1.43+0.1 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
bios 1.43+0.02 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
bios 1.45+0.1 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5

@4900 all auto and override + offset
bios 1.5+0.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56

@4900 all auto and manual vcore
bios 1.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56
bios 1.45 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5 prime crash

after that using digital power set enthusiast 100% (fixed llc setting) same result for manual vs override+offet

and what ever combination i use same result
at max always vcore added 0.05v-0.06v (reading with voltmeter) at auto and also override+0.xxx, useless using ovrride+offset, what ever offset we use it will rise 0.05v at max...

so.... have u try with asus board with using example llc 6 (fixed setting on llc) playing with manual/override vcore vs manual/override + offset have different result? for max vcore at max load... ?

or someone in this forum ... ? have experience about override+offset with fixed llc setting..? with asus board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> hi again...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> about the msi xpower, after moved from msi m7 rather than move to asus hero....
> and just have voltmeter to check voltage
> my vcore cant read with hwinfo64, only with cpuz
> 
> all auto using prime
> @stock cpuz/volmeter 1.171/1.16
> 
> @4800 all auto and manual vcore
> bios 1.45 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5
> bios 1.43 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
> bios 1.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56
> 
> @4800 all auto and override + offset
> bios 1.43+0.1 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
> bios 1.43+0.02 cpuz/volmeter 1.498/1.48
> bios 1.45+0.1 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5
> 
> @4900 all auto and override + offset
> bios 1.5+0.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56
> 
> @4900 all auto and manual vcore
> bios 1.5 cpuz/volmeter 1.574/1.56
> bios 1.45 cpuz/volmeter 1.517/1.5 prime crash
> 
> after that using digital power set enthusiast 100% (fixed llc setting) same result for manual vs override+offet
> 
> and what ever combination i use same result
> at max always vcore added 0.05v-0.06v (reading with voltmeter) at auto and also override+0.xxx, useless using ovrride+offset, what ever offset we use it will rise 0.05v at max...
> 
> so.... have u try with asus board with using example llc 6 (fixed setting on llc) playing with manual/override vcore vs manual/override + offset have different result? for max vcore at max load... ?
> 
> 
> 
> or someone in this forum ... ? have experience about override+offset with fixed llc setting..? with asus board?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/3500_20#post_24561606
llc 5


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone care to share their Overclock settings from a 6700K on a ASUS HERO? Thanks :]


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone care to share their Overclock settings from a 6700K on a ASUS HERO? Thanks :]


There's an entire chart, how many more do you need?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's an entire chart, how many more do you need?


Whoops! Some reason the chart wasn't loading up for me before, loading for me now!

Thanks!


----------



## jaket1980

Hi There,

Just wanted to post my results and ask a couple of questions if someone with knowledge could answer for me it would be greatly appreciated









Username: jaket1980
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 45x
Core Frequency: 4500MHz
Cache Frequency: 4500MHz
VCore in UEFI: 1.295v
VCore: Idle- 1.296v / Load- 1.264v to 1.280v
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Stability Test: Prime95 v27.9 (Blend) - 9.5hrs
Batch Number: ??
Ram Speed: 2400 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2012v
Motherboard: ASUS Z170-AR
LLC Setting: 5
Temps: 65c 63c 66c 61c



1. Is this a good overclock/chip, and are these temps normal (mostly concerned about the variation between the cores)?

2. Would this be considered stable?

3. When my CPU is idle, it sits at 1.296v. Will this cause any damage over time to my CPU? Before overclocking it used to idle at around 0.8v to 1.12v (can't quite remember the exact number, but it was a lot lower and used to jump up when under load; not down like it does now). Now that I've overclocked I used manual voltage with an LLC level 5. Just concerned if the higher idle volts will degrade my chip overtime?

Again, would really appreciate someone with experience to answer and thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Just wanted to post my results and ask a couple of questions if someone with knowledge could answer for me it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: jaket1980
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> Core Frequency: 4500MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4500MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.295v
> VCore: Idle- 1.296v / Load- 1.264v to 1.280v
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: Prime95 v27.9 (Blend) - 9.5hrs
> Batch Number: ??
> Ram Speed: 2400 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2012v
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-AR
> LLC Setting: 5
> Temps: 65c 63c 66c 61c
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Is this a good overclock/chip, and are these temps normal (mostly concerned about the variation between the cores)?
> 
> 2. Would this be considered stable?
> 
> 3. When my CPU is idle, it sits at 1.296v. Will this cause any damage over time to my CPU? Before overclocking it used to idle at around 0.8v to 1.2v (can't quite remember the exact number, but it was a lot lower and used to jump up when under load; not down like it does now). Just concerned if the higher idle volts will degrade my chip a lot faster?
> 
> Again, would really appreciate someone with experience to answer and thanks so much in advance!


Temps seem great, they can be as far apart as 10c yours is only 5c difference, when i run prime for just 10 minutes i get to 78c on my NH-D14 cooler.


----------



## jaket1980

Hey Daytraders,

Thanks for reply, I won't concern myself in the different core temps then thanks









Would you know much about question 3? BTW, I meant 'used to idle around 0.8v to 1.12v' (not 1.2v).

3. When my CPU is idle, it sits at 1.296v. Will this cause any damage over time to my CPU? Before overclocking it used to idle at around 0.8v to 1.12v (can't quite remember the exact number, but it was a lot lower and used to jump up when under load; not down like it does now). Now that I've overclocked I used manual voltage with an LLC level 5. Just concerned if the higher idle volts will degrade my chip overtime?


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/3500_20#post_24561606
> llc 5


okay thanks,

and just to make sure.... with the same llc setting
manual 1.415 --- at max 1.424
adaptive + offset 1.415 + 0.005 --- at max 1.424
same result @ max load 1.424
only difference vcore at idle with adaptive voltage can be 0.768.....
right...?

how about manual + offset 1.415 + 0.005 is the max still 1.424?
or adaptive/manual 1.415 + 0.05 is the max still 1.424?

actually are you have some setting that if we set 1.415 manual or adaptive/manual 1.410 + 1.005 the max vcore exactly 1.415... ?


----------



## CC268

So...I was playing Witcher 3 for a few hours today and I had a crash. Super odd...not sure what happened. My 980TI isn't OC'd at all. I am wondering if having the min proc state at 10% maybe caused it to crash?

Other than being at 4.6GHz, 1.29V, and enabling XMP I don't have anything else done. My CPU isn't maxed in Witcher 3 by any means so I don't see how there could be instability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> okay thanks,
> 
> and just to make sure.... with the same llc setting
> manual 1.415 --- at max 1.424
> adaptive + offset 1.415 + 0.005 --- at max 1.424
> same result @ max load 1.424
> only difference vcore at idle with adaptive voltage can be 0.768.....
> right...?
> 
> how about manual + offset 1.415 + 0.005 is the max still 1.424?
> or adaptive/manual 1.415 + 0.05 is the max still 1.424?
> 
> actually are you have some setting that if we set 1.415 manual or adaptive/manual 1.410 + 1.005 the max vcore exactly 1.415... ?


Manual + adaptive? not possible as far as I know. also "_1.410 + 1.005 the max vcore exactly 1.415_" would be 2.415V on the M8E MB. You must have a typo there.









the bios settings are Adapyive> offset + turbo voltage.


----------



## dmasteR

Whats the max safe temp for 24/7 use on Skylake?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats the max safe temp for 24/7 use on Skylake?


Modern processors have thermal protection - auto declock at 100C - that is probably the only hard limit

Some say below 80C - I don't know - very much a gray area - the more time you spend at higher temps probably the shorter the cpu life. But how long do any of us keep a processor before we upgrade? My thoughts.


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Manual + adaptive? not possible as far as I know. also "_1.410 + 1.005 the max vcore exactly 1.415_" would be 2.415V on the M8E MB. You must have a typo there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bios settings are Adapyive> offset + turbo voltage.


sorry









i mean

with adaptive + offset or manual + offset
i see that window diolog box have two option adaptive and manual right? or if we choose manual then no offset option as adaptive..?

and yup 1.410 + 0.005


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So...I was playing Witcher 3 for a few hours today and I had a crash. Super odd...not sure what happened. My 980TI isn't OC'd at all. I am wondering if having the min proc state at 10% maybe caused it to crash?
> 
> Other than being at 4.6GHz, 1.29V, and enabling XMP I don't have anything else done. My CPU isn't maxed in Witcher 3 by any means so I don't see how there could be instability?


Witcher 3 can be buggy if you are on Windows 10. The most recent builds were fine for me though.

Maybe try replicate the crash? Then try up vcore to 1.3+ etc... and see if it goes away.

I take it you have done a variety of stress tests for that OC?


----------



## BoredErica

Check the Bsod code with bluescreenviewer. Maybe the code isn't CPU related.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats the max safe temp for 24/7 use on Skylake?


I wouldnt be confortable if I was hitting over 70c absolute max while gaming.

I like mid 60's.









Running prime and benching is different of course.

I found a link about temps a few posts back.

**edit

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hey Daytraders,
> 
> Thanks for reply, I won't concern myself in the different core temps then thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you know much about question 3? BTW, I meant 'used to idle around 0.8v to 1.12v' (not 1.2v).
> 
> 3. When my CPU is idle, it sits at 1.296v. Will this cause any damage over time to my CPU? Before overclocking it used to idle at around 0.8v to 1.12v (can't quite remember the exact number, but it was a lot lower and used to jump up when under load; not down like it does now). Now that I've overclocked I used manual voltage with an LLC level 5. Just concerned if the higher idle volts will degrade my chip overtime?


Well i run at 4.5 at manual 1.33, so my cpu idles all the time at like 1.33, dont think it matters to much, let someone else answer you, but alot of people use manual vcore, so there idle will always be like ours.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well i run at 4.5 at manual 1.33, so my cpu idles all the time at like 1.33, dont think it matters to much, let someone else answer you, but alot of people use manual vcore, so there idle will always be like ours.


yes, true, true - but - if you can get offset to work for you - you will get lower temps when doing easy stuff like browsing and office work.
Lower temps might also get you a little longer cpu life - but this really only comes into play if you keep the same cpu for - what - 3 or 4 years plus?.
You also save on power expended - although I wouldn't look for much of a difference in your monthly electrical bill.







.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> yes, true, true - but - if you can get offset to work for you - you will get lower temps when doing easy stuff like browsing and office work.
> Lower temps might also get you a little longer cpu life - but this really only comes into play if you keep the same cpu for - what - 3 or 4 years plus?.
> You also save on power expended - although I wouldn't look for much of a difference in your monthly electrical bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have kept my cpu's for like 5 years







i only put on for a few hours a day, do you think i will be ok, i know keeping pc on 24/7 will wear the cpu down more.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> i only put on for a few hours a day


People run these 24/7, so running 5 years for you would be like running 5 months for them; you have little to worry about unless you're on extremely aggressive voltages


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> People run these 24/7, so running 5 years for you would be like running 5 months for them; you have little to worry about unless you're on extremely aggressive voltages


Cheers


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> People run these 24/7, so running 5 years for you would be like running 5 months for them; you have little to worry about unless you're on extremely aggressive voltages


mucho concur - if really power on only a few hours a day - you should have no problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean
> with adaptive + offset or manual + offset
> i see that window diolog box have two option adaptive and manual right? or if we choose manual then no offset option as adaptive..?
> and yup 1.410 + 0.005


the settings are in your manual. manual is a fixed vcore setting and you should disable CPU SVID since there is no reason to have the cpu and vrms communicating. Offset applies the offset voltage across the entire vid line, so the mV are added to the idle VID and to the turbo VID(s). Adaptive applies the offset value to the entire VID line, but only applies the turbo voltage when turbo multipliers kick in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I have kept my cpu's for like 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only put on for a few hours a day, do you think i will be ok, *i know keeping pc on 24/7 will wear the cpu down more.*


Actually... this is an interesting question. power cycling the kit is more stressful than sitting at idle. And the majority of component failures "show up" during a cold start.
One more time guys... idle voltage (within reason of course) has no impact on durability... current kills.


----------



## BoredErica

My CPU's been quite busy doing work since I got it. Originally it was all the stress test testing, now I've got other work that will still take a while to finish...

CPU's sufficient, but still crawlin'


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the settings are in your manual. manual is a fixed vcore seting and you should disable CPU SVID since there is no reason to have the cpu and vrms communicating. Offset applies the offest voltage across the entire vid line, so the mV are added to the idle VID and to the turbo VID(s). Adaptive appliex the offset value to the entire VID line, but only applies the turbo voltage when turbo multipliers kick in.
> Actually... this is an interesting question. power cycling the kit is more stressful than sitting at idle. And the majority of component failures "show up" during a cold start.
> One more time guys... idle voltage (within reason of course) has no impact on durability... current kills.


I see, so a idle votage of 1.33 is no worse than a idle voltage of 0.5 correct.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I see, so a idle votage of 1.33 is no worse than a idle voltage of 0.5 correct.


asked and answered...








no worse in terms of durability.


----------



## Daytraders




----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> y... current kills.


Even if idle volts is say 1.6v? - what is the current @ idle if cpuv is @ 1.6v? - the resistance load of the cpu at idle is ??
From my ee days - amp = watt / volt








You know I think hwinfo shows a set of wattage numbers for this - is hwinfo accurate? Don't think I've seen current in hwinfo.









edit - so is there no advantage to having low idle volts otherr than visual gratification of low idle temps?









edit edit - what does the intel product spec say about _current_ limits?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Even if idle volts is say 1.6v? - what is the current @ idle if cpuv is @ 1.6v? - the resistance load of the cpu at idle is ??
> From my ee days - amp = watt / volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I think hwinfo shows a set of wattage numbers for this - is hwinfo accurate? Don't think I've seen current in hwinfo.


lol - I don;t think 1.6 is "within reason" for a cpu with an AOR of 1.52V.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Witcher 3 can be buggy if you are on Windows 10. The most recent builds were fine for me though.
> 
> Maybe try replicate the crash? Then try up vcore to 1.3+ etc... and see if it goes away.
> 
> I take it you have done a variety of stress tests for that OC?


Yea it hasn't happened again, but I will keep an eye on it. Yea it passes XTU and AIDA for 12+ hours.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


it wasn't a BSOD though...just gave me that Windows window that said, "Witcher 3 has stopped working" or something close to that..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> it wasn't a BSOD though...just gave me that Windows window that said, "Witcher 3 has stopped working" or something close to that..


You now have an excuse to play far more Witcher 3 to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## phoboss

hey guys,
so I exchanged the gigabyte board for a asus z170 pro gaming, and just started my tests.

but I can't seem to get my 6600k stable. I tried different settings and am currently at [email protected] in bios which gives me 1.376V under load (LLC 5). But I'm already at 87°C (Noctua D14) and I don't want to go any higher. With this I get a prime error at about 15m.

[email protected] in bios and 1.312 under load gives me a prime error after about an hour and 77°C.

I did the "small FFT standard test in both cases"

also on auto the vcccio is at 1.144V and the cpu system agent is at 1.224V, seems very high doesn't it?

RAM is Kingston Fury 2666 @ 1.2V


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You now have an excuse to play far more Witcher 3 to get to the bottom of this.


Lol yea...too bad I work full time ;0


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> it wasn't a BSOD though...just gave me that Windows window that said, "Witcher 3 has stopped working" or something close to that..


I doubt that is OC then.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> hey guys,
> so I exchanged the gigabyte board for a asus z170 pro gaming, and just started my tests.
> 
> but I can't seem to get my 6600k stable. I tried different settings and am currently at [email protected] in bios which gives me 1.376V under load (LLC 5). But I'm already at 87°C (Noctua D14) and I don't want to go any higher. With this I get a prime error at about 15m.
> 
> [email protected] in bios and 1.312 under load gives me a prime error after about an hour and 77°C.
> 
> I did the "small FFT standard test in both cases"
> 
> also on auto the vcccio is at 1.144V and the cpu system agent is at 1.224V, seems very high doesn't it?
> 
> RAM is Kingston Fury 2666 @ 1.2V


Use hwbot x265 - takes about 20 minutes or so for your quick and dirty stability test -

From Jpmboy - " ... x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram. "

Once you find you max oc using x265- use x264 as described in the OP.









edit - vccio and/or system agent at 1.2v is no problem.

edit edit - http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Use hwbot x265 - takes about 20 minutes or so for your quick and dirty stability test -
> 
> From Jpmboy - " ... x265 HWBOT bench with 4K 2x or 4x and p-mode... if the correction factor is less than 0,95 the OC needs tuning. It's fairly quick and at 4x is using a good amount of ram. "
> 
> Once you find you max oc using x265- use x264 as described in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - vccio and/or system agent at 1.2v is no problem.
> 
> edit edit - http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_x265_benchmark_-_4k/


Ok I will try x265 next. right now I'm at 4.5GHz with a 1.344V Vcore which seems to run prime stable with a small FFT (8-16k) (1344k ran for about 45 mins). I'll try to go down 10mV before running it again. Looks like my D14 sadly won't be able to keep the temps low enough for 4.6GHz though.

regarding the VCCIO and SA, I read that it should be around the 1V-1.1V range. Do you know what this is impacted by? Why is mine so "much" higher?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Ok I will try x265 next. right now I'm at 4.5GHz with a 1.344V Vcore which seems to run prime stable with a small FFT (8-16k) (1344k ran for about 45 mins). I'll try to go down 10mV before running it again. Looks like my D14 sadly won't be able to keep the temps low enough for 4.6GHz though.
> 
> regarding the VCCIO and SA, I read that it should be around the 1V-1.1V range. Do you know what this is impacted by? Why is mine so "much" higher?


something is not set correctly if the load vcore is higher than set in bios, unless you are running the highest LLC value (which will increase load vcore). VSA is higher because it is on auto - right? Generally the Auto rules have to cover a spectrum of cpu quality (and versions - like i3, i5 etc) that said, 1.2V is fine, i would not run 1.3V VSA. Depending on the ram frequency, you can try 1.0-1.2V for normal use. For 3466 and 3500 ram freq (from a 3200 4x4GB kit) 1.212V is what my setup needs.


----------



## AverdanOriginal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Ok I will try x265 next. right now I'm at 4.5GHz with a 1.344V Vcore which seems to run prime stable with a small FFT (8-16k) (1344k ran for about 45 mins). I'll try to go down 10mV before running it again. Looks like my D14 sadly won't be able to keep the temps low enough for 4.6GHz though.
> 
> regarding the VCCIO and SA, I read that it should be around the 1V-1.1V range. Do you know what this is impacted by? Why is mine so "much" higher?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something is not set correctly if the load vcore is higher than set in bios, unless you are running the highest LLC value (which will increase load vcore). VSA is higher because it is on auto - right? Generally the Auto rules have to cover a spectrum of cpu quality (and versions - like i3, i5 etc) that said, 1.2V is fine, i would not run 1.3V VSA. Depending on the ram frequency, you can try 1.0-1.2V for normal use. For 3466 and 3500 ram freq (from a 3200 4x4GB kit) 1.212V is what my setup needs.


VCCIO and VSA are for high RAM overclocks and stability on BCLK overclocks. Since your RAM are @ 2666, have you overclocked with BCLK and/or Core Multi?


----------



## jaket1980

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the answers in regards to higher idle voltages







I had one more question in regards to cache clock.

Last night I noticed my cache was running at stock 3.9ghz while under load (auto setting in bios), and not at 4.5ghz like I originally thought. I changed it to 4.5ghz but now my system crashes in Prime95 within an hour. I tried upping the vcore from 1.295 in 0.005 steps all the way up to 1.325v but still had the same results.

I then changed the max cache multiplier to 44 (min cache multiplier is still set on auto) and ran Prime95 without errors for 6+ hours at 1.295v vcore.

I know there's not going to be much difference performance wise trying to get the cache to 4.5ghz, but is there anyway I can (just so it's on par with my cpu overclock) or is there nothing I can do and that's the max I'm going to get on the cache?


----------



## Jpmboy

@AverdanOriginal if you refer to me, ram is at 3466, not 2666.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Thanks for the answers in regards to higher idle voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one more question in regards to cache clock.
> Last night I noticed my cache was running at stock 3.9ghz while under load (auto setting in bios), and not at 4.5ghz like I originally thought. I changed it to 4.5ghz but now my system crashes in Prime95 within an hour. I tried upping the vcore from 1.295 in 0.005 steps all the way up to 1.325v but still had the same results.
> I then changed the max cache multiplier to 44 (min cache multiplier is still set on auto) and ran Prime95 without errors for 6+ hours at 1.295v vcore.
> I know there's not going to be much difference performance wise trying to get the cache to 4.5ghz, but is there anyway I can (just so it's on par with my cpu overclock) or is there nothing I can do and that's the max I'm going to get on the cache?


If the kit can manage the added heat cache OC will generate, you can run quite higher than 1.325V vcore. Try setting min and max cache to the same value until you find the voltage needed, then set min to auto.


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @AverdanOriginal if you refer to me, ram is at 3466, not 2666.
> If the kit can manage the added heat cache OC will generate, you can run quite higher than 1.325V vcore. Try setting min and max cache to the same value until you find the voltage needed, then set min to auto.


Hmmm... So it's just a matter of 'keep going on the vcore'? My temps can probable handle it (I'm hitting max 64c on the cores in Prime95 27.9 at 1.295v) but probably not worth the extra 0.035v (or more) for 100mhz on cache. I might just settle for 44 and call it a day if that's all I can do..

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hmmm... So it's just a matter of 'keep going on the vcore'? My temps can probable handle it (I'm hitting max 64c on the cores in Prime95 27.9 at 1.295v) but probably not worth the extra 0.035v (or more) for 100mhz on cache. I might just settle for 44 and call it a day if that's all I can do..
> 
> Thanks


IMO- unless you really need p95-like stability (99% of users do not) stick with x264, x265, realbench, a short, high current stressor like IBT, OCCT or even AID64 FPU Julia, Mandel and VP8.. then 5-10 Laps of HCI memtest run per the included instructions. p95 generaly will require a 200MHz lower (at least) OC at any given voltage vs the list I provided. But, if you feel compelled to use it, just recognize what p95 really does. IMO, p95 stability is an academic exercise for a home office/gaming rig.


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IMO- unless you really need p95-like stability (99% of users do not) stick with x264, x265, realbench, a short, high current stressor like IBT, OCCT or even AID64 FPU Julia, Mandel and VP8.. then 5-10 Laps of HCI memtest run per the included instructions. p95 generaly will require a 200MHz lower (at least) OC at any given voltage vs the list I provided. But, if you feel compelled to use it, just recognize what p95 really does. IMO, p95 stability is an academic exercise for a home office/gaming rig.


I've always used P95 as my go to stress test after a successful run of IBT (I guess old habits die hard). I'll see what I can get in x264 / 16 thread / normal priority overnight at 45 cache and see if that holds up.

My pc is basically just a gaming rig, so if you believe being stable on x264 is good enough I'll try my hardest to let P95 go lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> I've always used P95 as my go to stress test after a successful run of IBT (I guess old habits die hard). I'll see what I can get in x264 / 16 thread / normal priority overnight at 45 cache and see if that holds up.
> 
> My pc is basically just a gaming rig, so if you believe being stable on x264 is good enough I'll try my hardest to let P95 go lol


A bit quicker to use the x265 benchmark SteveRo linked to earlier... runs in less than 30min - as you dial the OC up. Then punish the chip as you see fit.









@SteveRo - you'll like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1880_20#post_24571721


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A bit quicker to use the x265 benchmark SteveRo linked to earlier... runs in less than 30min - as you dial the OC up. Then punish the chip as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SteveRo - you'll like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1880_20#post_24571721


Ok, I'll give this a try. Cheers


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No board should have a 0.13v vdroop and the reported voltage is still not neccesarily accurate, it could be even lower


Just thought I'd post a bit of an update on my situation, and some advice to anyone else trying to overclock these little tiny MSI boards.

After trying a whole bunch of fiddling, I found a beta BIOS posted on the MSI forum, and as a last resort installed it. Worked a treat, and have a stable (short term tested) 41x overclock with just stock adaptive voltages (VID 1.22, actual Vcore 1.16-1.21), and I'm not triggering any of the electrical protection flags I was before. So now I'm going to head upwards from here.

A couple of things I noticed about the problem:
- With current stable release BIOS I was using, the CPU package power seemed to be limited to 55W max (as reported by HWinfo). Every time it got close to that, the protection kicked in and it dropped the core multiplier and voltages. This is despite manually setting the max power in the BIOS to 95W long, and 120W short, Iccmax 100A. With the beta BIOS this appears to be no problem.
- The new BIOS has increased power limits by default, (TDP long 115W, Iccmax 120A)
- Actual core voltage still drops a fair bit under load (seeing a drop from 1.21 to 1.16V under load), but nowhere near as much as before

I've got a suspicion that there is a problem with the current stable BIOS of the MSI z170i's maximum power protection settings, hopefully they get this ironed out soon. Either that or I'm going to fry the CPU with new, higher, default maximums


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A bit quicker to use the x265 benchmark SteveRo linked to earlier... runs in less than 30min - as you dial the OC up. Then punish the chip as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SteveRo - you'll like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1880_20#post_24571721


wow - 6.2ghz @ 1.94v - ln2 or maybe cascade?


----------



## AverdanOriginal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @AverdanOriginal if you refer to me, ram is at 3466, not 2666.
> If the kit can manage the added heat cache OC will generate, you can run quite higher than 1.325V vcore. Try setting min and max cache to the same value until you find the voltage needed, then set min to auto.


@Jpmboy No I was refering to phoboss since he was getting 1.2v (something) of VSA and his RAM were "only" at 2666MHz. So I suggested it could be the BCLK


----------



## phoboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something is not set correctly if the load vcore is higher than set in bios, unless you are running the highest LLC value (which will increase load vcore). VSA is higher because it is on auto - right? Generally the Auto rules have to cover a spectrum of cpu quality (and versions - like i3, i5 etc) that said, 1.2V is fine, i would not run 1.3V VSA. Depending on the ram frequency, you can try 1.0-1.2V for normal use. For 3466 and 3500 ram freq (from a 3200 4x4GB kit) 1.212V is what my setup needs.


Right now I'm running these settings:
Vcore 1.29V in Bios, which results in 1.312V under load
Multi to 45
LLC 5
Everything else is on Auto
which gives me the VCCIO of 1.144V and the VSA of 1.224V

But looking at the spreadsheet on page 1, I see that a lot of people (Number 7, 9, 10, 13, 24, 27 an so forth) with an LLC of 5, have more Vcore under load than they have set in the BIOS.
Looking at this post here I'd say thats normal. ASUS has 8 LLC settings, so 5 should be like "high" in his graphs, which would give me a little more VCore under load than it does under idle right?
should I maybe go down to LLC 4?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> VCCIO and VSA are for high RAM overclocks and stability on BCLK overclocks. Since your RAM are @ 2666, have you overclocked with BCLK and/or Core Multi?


just multi. BCLK is on Auto (100)

I'm so confused


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> wow - 6.2ghz @ 1.94v - ln2 or maybe cascade?


Si-1 had LN2 on that run. nearing 2V!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> @Jpmboy No I was refering to phoboss since he was getting 1.2v (something) of VSA and his RAM were "only" at 2666MHz. So I suggested it could be the BCLK


NP, was just asking. and you are correct - he can probably lower vsa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Right now I'm running these settings:
> Vcore 1.29V in Bios, which results in 1.312V under load
> Multi to 45
> LLC 5
> *Everything else is on Auto*
> which gives me the VCCIO of 1.144V and the VSA of 1.224V
> 
> But looking at the spreadsheet on page 1, I see that a lot of people (Number 7, 9, 10, 13, 24, 27 an so forth) with an LLC of 5, have more Vcore under load than they have set in the BIOS.
> Looking at this post here I'd say thats normal. ASUS has 8 LLC settings, so 5 should be like "high" in his graphs, which would give me a little more VCore under load than it does under idle right?
> should I maybe go down to LLC 4?
> just multi. BCLK is on Auto (100)
> I'm so confused


lol - don;t be. you can probably l.ower VSA to 1.175-1.2V. if it misbehaves 1.2125 should be plenty. Have a look at the OC guide(s) *here*


----------



## SteveRo

One of my 1st tests of Silicon Lottery provided 48x delided 6600K. Very happy so far. So going from my 6700K to this 6600K (no HT, delid) I am seeing load temps ~18C lower









Looks like ~7C for HT and 11C for delid - seems like a lot! I'm thinking I should send my 6700K to SL for delid!











edit - Sent my 6700K in to SL for Delid, 05nov15 - should have it back in a week or so


----------



## phoboss

Ok I was just concerned that it might impact stability or maybe even damaging to my CPU/Board if it was this so much higher than what most people say it should be on stock.

I have it stable for about an hour of prime with a small FFT right now. I'll try lowering the Vcore some more and then probably just settle for 4.5GHz. Since I don't think my D14 can keep me below 90° on [email protected]


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Ok I was just concerned that it might impact stability or maybe even damaging to my CPU/Board if it was this so much higher than what most people say it should be on stock.
> 
> I have it stable for about an hour of prime with a small FFT right now. I'll try lowering the Vcore some more and then probably just settle for 4.5GHz. Since I don't think my D14 can keep me below 90° on [email protected]


That's 90C @ P95 v28.7? Then consider using a test that's not as hot.


----------



## phoboss

Yes 90°C on Prime 28.7.
I will try different tests, but in the end, even 85 would be too much for my taste and aside from that, what is 100MHz really gonna accomplish performance wise.

But I'm just starting right now. Just got the new board yesterday. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoboss*
> 
> Yes 90°C on Prime 28.7.
> I will try different tests, but in the end, even 85 would be too much for my taste and aside from that, what is 100MHz really gonna accomplish performance wise.
> 
> But I'm just starting right now. Just got the new board yesterday. We'll see how it goes.


At such high temps, I think a 10C drop is within the realm of possibility.



I'll bring up the chart here for easy reference. My temps are pretty low, so at higher temps there should be a bigger difference between different tests.

Your call, of course.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something is not set correctly if the load vcore is higher than set in bios, unless you are running the highest LLC value (which will increase load vcore). VSA is higher because it is on auto - right? Generally the Auto rules have to cover a spectrum of cpu quality (and versions - like i3, i5 etc) that said, 1.2V is fine, i would not run 1.3V VSA. Depending on the ram frequency, you can try 1.0-1.2V for normal use. For 3466 and 3500 ram freq (from a 3200 4x4GB kit) 1.212V is what my setup needs.


My Hero has had higher output than is set in BIOS since day one with 902 BIOS...and that's using either LLC 4 or 5.
Like I said before, not that big a deal, but slightly annoying until you get a feel for how the board works.
Here's some examples I charted while looking for a 4.8 stable OC, all are Adaptive with LLC4:
Left column setpoint in BIOS, right column is output (under load) in Windows.
1.440 1.456
1.445 1.472
1.450 1.472
1.455 1.488
1.460 1.488
1.465 1.488
1.470 1.504

Not huge but when I didn't know what the board was going to do, I only increased Vcore in .005 steps.
Also notice the MB increments voltage in .016v steps. I just accept that is what it is going to do.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> At such high temps, I think a 10C drop is within the realm of possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring up the chart here for easy reference. My temps are pretty low, so at higher temps there should be a bigger difference between different tests.
> 
> Your call, of course.


Thx for chart, i get to 80c in prime 27.9 small ftt at just 4.5ghz vcore 1.33v at max fans with my dh-n14 cooler, and i know i have seated cooler correctly.


----------



## jaket1980

Hey, what does HWiNFO64 call VCCIO and System Agent voltages, I think it's VTT and VCCSA just not 100% sure?

Also, what would be a good starting number to put these on if I want to bump my memory up a bit (from 2400mhz to 2666mhz) or should I just leave them on auto?

I know these are basic questions, just never touched memory in the past.

Assuming HWiNFO64 call 'VCCIO - VTT' and 'System Agent - VCCSA' my defaults are the following when running stock XMP 2400mhz at idle:

VTT - 1.024v
VCCSA - 1.088v

I did try bumping my memory up to 2666mhz and the voltages went up to the following at idle (they are set on auto in bios atm):

VTT - 1.176v
VCCSA - 1.216v

Is this normal or can they be a lot lower for 2666mhz?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hey, what does HWiNFO64 call VCCIO and System Agent voltages, I think it's VTT and VCCSA just not 100% sure?
> 
> Also, what would be a good starting number to put these on if I want to bump my memory up a bit (from 2400mhz to 2666mhz) or should I just leave them on auto?
> 
> I know these are basic questions, just never touched memory in the past.
> 
> Assuming HWiNFO64 call 'VCCIO - VTT' and 'System Agent - VCCSA' my defaults are the following when running stock XMP 2400mhz at idle:
> 
> VTT - 1.024v
> VCCSA - 1.088v
> 
> I did try bumping my memory up to 2666mhz and the voltages went up to the following at idle (they are set on auto in bios atm):
> 
> VTT - 1.176v
> VCCSA - 1.216v
> 
> Is this normal or can they be a lot lower for 2666mhz?


Looks like you're on the right track about the SA and VTT. Well, System Agent abbreviated is just SA, so I'm not surprised. But I thought VCCIO would be CPU IO, but the voltages are too high to make sense.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> My Hero has had higher output than is set in BIOS since day one with 902 BIOS...and that's using either LLC 4 or 5.
> Like I said before, not that big a deal, but slightly annoying until you get a feel for how the board works.
> Here's some examples I charted while looking for a 4.8 stable OC, all are Adaptive with LLC4:
> Left column setpoint in BIOS, right column is output (under load) in Windows.
> 1.440 1.456
> 1.445 1.472
> 1.450 1.472
> 1.455 1.488
> 1.460 1.488
> 1.465 1.488
> 1.470 1.504
> 
> Not huge but when I didn't know what the board was going to do, I only increased Vcore in .005 steps.
> Also notice the MB increments voltage in .016v steps. I just accept that is what it is going to do.


do you see this effect (which is related to a mis-code in bios as explained by Raja) using manual mode vcore? (probably not - and droop should work)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for chart, i get to 80c in prime 27.9 small ftt at just 4.5ghz vcore 1.33v at max fans with my dh-n14 cooler, and i know i have seated cooler correctly.


Check under the spoilers in post #1... more good stuff there!


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Looks like you're on the right track about the SA and VTT. Well, System Agent abbreviated is just SA, so I'm not surprised. But I thought VCCIO would be CPU IO, but the voltages are too high to make sense.


Hey Darkwizzie,

First off, thanks for the reply and all the effort you've put into this thread and the Haswell one. I've read up on ALOT of your work/posts lol, so appreciate the reply









Secondly, sorry but I don't quite understand lol? Are you saying I am correct that SA is VCCSA, and VCCIO is VTT in HWiNFO but the voltages are too high to make sense. Do you mean my stock voltages are too high, or when I bump it up to 2666mhz while SA and VCCIO are left on auto?

Also, I can't find anywhere CPU IO in HWiNFO, nor my bios? I am running an ASUS board btw and all I can see is System Agent and VCCIO?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you see this effect (which is related to a mis-code in bios as explained by Raja) using manual mode vcore? (probably not - and droop should work)
> Check under the spoilers in post #1... more good stuff there!


No...manual is pretty close. I did not make any notes to keep, but in a post quite a ways back I noted where I did a check between BIOS, DMM & HWINFO with manual Vcore and they were all pretty darn close.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hey Darkwizzie,
> 
> First off, thanks for the reply and all the effort you've put into this thread and the Haswell one. I've read up on ALOT of your work/posts lol, so appreciate the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, sorry but I don't quite understand lol? Are you saying I am correct that SA is VCCSA, and VCCIO is VTT in HWiNFO but the voltages are too high to make sense. Do you mean my stock voltages are too high, or when I bump it up to 2666mhz while SA and VCCIO are left on auto?
> 
> Also, I can't find anywhere CPU IO in HWiNFO, nor my bios? I am running an ASUS board btw and all I can see is System Agent and VCCIO?


Thank you for the kind words.

I believe you are correct that VCCSA is SA and I think it looks plausible that VCCIO is VTT. By high voltage I mean, I would have intuitively guessed that VCCIO would be "CPU IO" reading in HWinfo, but the voltage reading HWinfo shows for CPU IO is too high for that to be VCCIO.

I am running Asus Hero. Are you running the same board? My HWinfo also hasn't been updated in a month, that may be the difference. Your stock VCCSA and VCCIO voltages look fine to me.


----------



## Daytraders

VCCIO in HWINFO = IMC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No...manual is pretty close. I did not make any notes to keep, but in a post quite a ways back I noted where I did a check between BIOS, DMM & HWINFO with manual Vcore and they were all pretty darn close.


lol - it looks like you adapted to the bios issue (has to do with how the turbo voltage is added up - seems joint fault for Intel and ASUS). Most folks have stuck with manual until a bios fix is out.


----------



## phoboss

here's something else that's kinda weird (at least to me)
When I started testing I had my multi at 45, Vcore at 1.28V and LLC on 5 which gave me a prime error after about 10 minutes.
right now I'm at 45 with a Vcore of 1.31V and LLC of 5. So far its running good. Prime small fft for about 20 mins.
here's the weird thing, just for giggles I tried setting the LLC to 4 while the Vcore was at 1.32V and I got a BSOD during login saying memory_management.


----------



## mandrix

Had the pc spontaneously reboot on me today while sitting idle with AfterBurner open. Installed WinDBG to try and troubleshoot but I guess I'm too old and dumb to get much sense out of it. BlueScreenView just showed some type of ntoskrnl error.

















Had another HDD die. That's two in the last year, neither of which were more than 3 years old, a SeaGate and a WD.
This one had all my backups and piles of software.








I did have some copies on another machine though.


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I believe you are correct that VCCSA is SA and I think it looks plausible that VCCIO is VTT. By high voltage I mean, I would have intuitively guessed that VCCIO would be "CPU IO" reading in HWinfo, but the voltage reading HWinfo shows for CPU IO is too high for that to be VCCIO.
> 
> I am running Asus Hero. Are you running the same board? My HWinfo also hasn't been updated in a month, that may be the difference. Your stock VCCSA and VCCIO voltages look fine to me.


No, I'm running an ASUS Z170AR. I might just leave the memory alone for now until I find out more, that jump in (auto) voltage when switching from 2400mhz to 2666mhz I'm not sure is safe longterm and I really don't know enough to tweak the VCCIO and SA lol.


----------



## jaket1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> VCCIO in HWINFO = IMC


I think I may have disabled that sensor, I'll have to have a look when I get home from work tonight. Thanks Daytraders


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Had the pc spontaneously reboot on me today while sitting idle with AfterBurner open. Installed WinDBG to try and troubleshoot but I guess I'm too old and dumb to get much sense out of it. BlueScreenView just showed some type of ntoskrnl error.


I also needed to use WinDBG and didn't knew how.
This was the first guide I found and it worked very well for me:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1O9dg9CCS0

You just need to:
- Run WinDbg
- File -> Symbol File Path -> copy&paste this text: srv*DownstreamStore*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
- File -> Open Crash Dump -> C:\Windows\Minidump -> open the dump file you want

After that just do:
- Click the blue text !analyze -v
- Scroll text and search for the "IMAGE_NAME" file, this is the file that crashed.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I also needed to use WinDBG and didn't knew how.
> This was the first guide I found and it worked very well for me:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1O9dg9CCS0
> 
> You just need to:
> - Run WinDbg
> - File -> Symbol File Path -> copy&paste this text: srv*DownstreamStore*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
> - File -> Open Crash Dump -> C:\Windows\Minidump -> open the dump file you want
> 
> After that just do:
> - Click the blue text !analyze -v
> - Scroll text and search for the "IMAGE_NAME" file, this is the file that crashed.


Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## jleslie246

I'm curious to see what you find. Let us know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I also needed to use WinDBG and didn't knew how.
> This was the first guide I found and it worked very well for me:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1O9dg9CCS0
> 
> You just need to:
> - Run WinDbg
> - File -> Symbol File Path -> copy&paste this text: srv*DownstreamStore*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
> - File -> Open Crash Dump -> C:\Windows\Minidump -> open the dump file you want
> 
> After that just do:
> - Click the blue text !analyze -v
> - Scroll text and search for the "IMAGE_NAME" file, this is the file that crashed.


nice post! +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thanks! I'll check it out!


You can always post the dump file *here*
Follow the file posting instructions from z3. (good to see "Brink" is heading up the graphics section! http://www.tenforums.com/ )


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the answers in regards to higher idle voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one more question in regards to cache clock.
> 
> Last night I noticed my cache was running at stock 3.9ghz while under load (auto setting in bios), and not at 4.5ghz like I originally thought. I changed it to 4.5ghz but now my system crashes in Prime95 within an hour. I tried upping the vcore from 1.295 in 0.005 steps all the way up to 1.325v but still had the same results.
> 
> I then changed the max cache multiplier to 44 (min cache multiplier is still set on auto) and ran Prime95 without errors for 6+ hours at 1.295v vcore.
> 
> I know there's not going to be much difference performance wise trying to get the cache to 4.5ghz, but is there anyway I can (just so it's on par with my cpu overclock) or is there nothing I can do and that's the max I'm going to get on the cache?


Your cache may require more voltage than core. You can either raise voltage when it's not needed for core or accept that and keep cache 100-200mhz below; it's generally way more efficient to set the voltage around the Core and then take what you can get with Cache. I do not recommend just taking weaker tests if you saw that; it's not worth the bother if you have evidence that your cache clocks worse than core, just drop it 100mhz as it's no big deal


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> One of my 1st tests of Silicon Lottery provided 48x delided 6600K. Very happy so far. So going from my 6700K to this 6600K (no HT, delid) I am seeing load temps ~18C lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like ~7C for HT and 11C for delid - seems like a lot! I'm thinking I should send my 6700K to SL for delid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - Sent my 6700K in to SL for Delid, 05nov15 - should have it back in a week or so


You're using a very old version of linpack and/or have AVX disabled for some reason - you should see about 200-250GFLOPS. If you have linpack disabled in software or through lacking an update like windows 7 service pack 1, it's fairly important to enable it as it has performance and stability impacts in real world applications like x264/x265. Having it disabled also means that the linpack test is far less stressful on everything to the point of being quite useless


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You're using a very old version of linpack and/or have AVX disabled for some reason - you should see about 200-250GFLOPS. If you have linpack disabled in software or through lacking an update like windows 7 service pack 1, it's fairly important to enable it as it has performance impacts in real world applications like x264/x265. Having it disabled also means that the linpack test is far less stressful on everything to the point of being quite useless


I have used that old linx executable for several years as a quick (<1min) test before moving on to longer things









All testing since midsummer had been using W10x64pro.









edit - the linpack executable is date 07/03/2009 - older than I thought it was!


----------



## CC268

Other than I guess lower temps...is there any advantage to running your min processor state at anything less than 100% for your Power Options?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Other than I guess lower temps...is there any advantage to running your min processor state at anything less than 100% for your Power Options?


Not much, a little less power used up.
I used to think you might get a processor to last longer if over its life it has seen fewer volts - however, i don't think there's any real data to back this up.


----------



## AverdanOriginal

Hi,

Been playing with my Overclock a bit and noticed when running stresstests (no matter if Prime, X264 with 16T, ROG.....) that my fan curve set manually in BIOS is not behaving correctly.

I set it so that on 70C° the fan should spin at 100%. But when it reaches 70C° in HW Info, HW Monitor or Core Temp (all show similar Temps, only Real Temp is roughly 10-15C° below the others) the fan spins ONLY at roughly 70%-75%. So dialed down the manual fan curve so it reaches 100% on 60C° and now it spins during stress tests on 100% when it hits 70C° on HW Info.... A classical workaround.

My question to you guys, anyone else have noticed this *10C° difference in Q-Fan on the ASUS Maximus VIII Hero board (BIOS v1001)*?

It seems as if BIOS is 10C° off compared to software monitoring. And in this case I believe more the software as 70C° on a 4.6 Ghz OC on a i5-6600k with a small cooler like me NH-U9s is more realistic than the 60C° which he Q-Fan Control suggests (I have NOT delidded my CPU).

Btw. is it me or does it seem (looking at the chart on the first page) that higher BCLK overclocks tend to need way more Voltage than pure Core Multiplier OVerclocks comparing the same Core Frequency?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> Btw. is it me or does it seem (looking at the chart on the first page) that higher BCLK overclocks tend to need way more Voltage than pure Core Multiplier OVerclocks comparing the same Core Frequency?


Makes sense considering why people use bclk changes in the first place: To get that extra <100mhz when they couldn't reach one more multiplier. That means they're at their end, thermally or voltage wise. Scaling becomes crappy.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverdanOriginal*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Been playing with my Overclock a bit and noticed when running stresstests (no matter if Prime, X264 with 16T, ROG.....) that my fan curve set manually in BIOS is not behaving correctly.
> 
> I set it so that on 70C° the fan should spin at 100%. But when it reaches 70C° in HW Info, HW Monitor or Core Temp (all show similar Temps, only Real Temp is roughly 10-15C° below the others) the fan spins ONLY at roughly 70%-75%. So dialed down the manual fan curve so it reaches 100% on 60C° and now it spins during stress tests on 100% when it hits 70C° on HW Info.... A classical workaround.
> 
> My question to you guys, anyone else have noticed this *10C° difference in Q-Fan on the ASUS Maximus VIII Hero board (BIOS v1001)*?
> 
> It seems as if BIOS is 10C° off compared to software monitoring. And in this case I believe more the software as 70C° on a 4.6 Ghz OC on a i5-6600k with a small cooler like me NH-U9s is more realistic than the 60C° which he Q-Fan Control suggests (I have NOT delidded my CPU).
> 
> Btw. is it me or does it seem (looking at the chart on the first page) that higher BCLK overclocks tend to need way more Voltage than pure Core Multiplier OVerclocks comparing the same Core Frequency?


Yeh in asus qfan, it should come on at 100% speed at 70c, but asus qfan cpu temp shows like 10-15c less than what it is really, so it dont come on until cpu temp is really at 80c/85c, i noticed that.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice post! +1
> You can always post the dump file *here*
> Follow the file posting instructions from z3. (good to see "Brink" is heading up the graphics section! http://www.tenforums.com/ )


Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I also needed to use WinDBG and didn't knew how.
> This was the first guide I found and it worked very well for me:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1O9dg9CCS0
> 
> You just need to:
> - Run WinDbg
> - File -> Symbol File Path -> copy&paste this text: srv*DownstreamStore*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
> - File -> Open Crash Dump -> C:\Windows\Minidump -> open the dump file you want
> 
> After that just do:
> - Click the blue text !analyze -v
> - Scroll text and search for the "IMAGE_NAME" file, this is the file that crashed.


So it says memory_corruption. I've run memtest with no problems so I'm not sure what is going on, but at least I got a start.

+rep, thanks for your help with WinDBG!


----------



## BoredErica

Some chess benchmarks... https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/stockfish-chess-benchmarks

I'm in like... 20th place by now probably. @[email protected]


----------



## agung79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some chess benchmarks... https://sites.google.com/site/computerschess/stockfish-chess-benchmarks
> 
> I'm in like... 20th place by now probably. @[email protected]


i just try that... but i not sure if my setting is correct... but... load each core not reach 100% .... still playing with it...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agung79*
> 
> i just try that... but i not sure if my setting is correct... but... load each core not reach 100% .... still playing with it...


By default it's 1 core only. You need to change it to 4. (Hyperthreading is a no-no for chess) When you tell it to analyze, you'll see the bottom half of the screen under the board spit out a ton of text, that's its analysis. Right above that is a bar with the engine name, speed, positions searched, etc. Right click the name of the engine there, configure, and change threads to 4.

For Skylake, using the BMI2 version of Stockfish instead of the default one nets a small increase in speed. (All the exes are included in the download.)


----------



## akoska07

Hi Guys!

Here is my old chip..
6700K , BATCH L520C033
Water cooling,360 radiator
MSI Z170 Gaming M7
GSkill 2800 C16

4.9GHz IBT


5GHz Aida stress test


5GHz 32M SupierPi


5GHz HWBot Prime


I am not sure these are eligable to the list or not...


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So it says memory_corruption. I've run memtest with no problems so I'm not sure what is going on, but at least I got a start.
> 
> +rep, thanks for your help with WinDBG!


My case was easier, randomly it took a lot of time to shutdown and WinDbg said "iusb3hub.sys" crashed.
I google that and it turns out a lot o people solved it by turning off USB power management.
It worked for me.

Your case is difficult, because memory corruption could also be caused by a driver or program. As Jpmboy suggested, maybe someone at tenforums can dig deeper into the dump and find out the mem address and the driver/app that did it.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Not much, a little less power used up.
> I used to think you might get a processor to last longer if over its life it has seen fewer volts - however, i don't think there's any real data to back this up.


Yea I figured....thanks for the input.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

^ Interesting.
I'm still using 5%, but went and measured it.

Minimum processor state: 5%
PC power consumption idle in windows: +-70W

Minimum processor state: 100%
PC power consumption idle in windows: +-85W

PC power consumption running prime95 blend: +-173W


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akoska07*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is my old chip..
> 6700K , BATCH L520C033
> Water cooling,360 radiator
> MSI Z170 Gaming M7
> GSkill 2800 C16
> 
> 4.9GHz IBT
> 
> 
> 5GHz Aida stress test
> 
> 
> 5GHz 32M SupierPi
> 
> 
> 5GHz HWBot Prime
> 
> 
> I am not sure these are eligable to the list or not...


Looking good!!


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> ^ Interesting.
> I'm still using 5%, but went and measured it.
> 
> Minimum processor state: 5%
> PC power consumption idle in windows: +-70W
> 
> Minimum processor state: 100%
> PC power consumption idle in windows: +-85W
> 
> PC power consumption running prime95 blend: +-173W


Thanks for the info


----------



## Neftex

Hi everyone, is it ok when VCore fluctuates under load? 1.296-1.312?
Adaptive set to 1.315, LLC level 4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi everyone, is it ok when VCore fluctuates under load? 1.296-1.312?
> Adaptive set to 1.315, LLC level 4


it should, depending on the instant load and LLC. that's completely normal.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi everyone, is it ok when VCore fluctuates under load? 1.296-1.312?
> Adaptive set to 1.315, LLC level 4


The sensor can only show 1.296 or 1.312 even if the actual voltage is 1.304, so if it's near the point where the sensor would show one value or the other then it may bounce back and forth


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The sensor can only show 1.296 or 1.312 even if the actual voltage is 1.304, so if it's near the point where the sensor would show one value or the other then it may bounce back and forth


When are you going to finish your overclock?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When are you going to finish your overclock?


Think i screwed something up so a while - I'l run overnights but may take ~2-7 days because i have to iron it out with memory and cache down and then bring stuff up slowly with long term testing, like 50 loops then change one setting then 50 more. I did 5 loops and then changed stuff, 5 more and changed stuff and now it doesn't work for long term verified stability and i don't know where the problem is, so it's not as simple/easy as i hoped. Well, it's simple - but it demands respect


----------



## SteveRo

Good morning all,
Looks like this is the best core clock for this sample







-

Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100.75
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4836
Cache Frequency: 3929
Vcore in UEFI: 1.425v
Vcore: 1.456v
FCLK: 806
Cooling Solution: delidded, resealed heat spreader, custom loop 480
Stability Test: X264 , 5hrs, 33x, 16T
Batch Number: Malay L524B346
Ram Speed: 2146 15-15-15
Ram Voltage: 1.37v.
Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: AsRock LLC Level 1
Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery 48x & delid



Mr. Darkwizzie - please add the above to the spreadsheet, much thanks


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Darkwizzie - Also please revise items on my 6700K spreadsheet lines -

Base Clock: 100.1250
Vcore in UEFI: offset mode, +110mv
Stability Test: 8.5 hrs, x264, 70x, 16T

edit - please also revise 6700K spreadsheet lines -
Fclk: 0.8004
Ram Settings - 2135 15-15-15

screen captures - same as before (post # 3120) - included here so you don't need to hunt for them -





Much Thanks


----------



## spddmn24

Think I settled on 24/7 overclock. 4.7 ghz just requires too much voltage over 4.6 to be worth it, so i bumped up it up .02 and upped the cache to 4.4. If 1.52 max voltage is safe then I'll bump it to 4.7 ghz.

Username: *spddmn24*
CPU Model: *6600K*
Base Clock: *100*
Core Multiplier: *46*
Core Frequency: *4600*
Cache Frequency: *4400*
Vcore in UEFI: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI. *1.35*
Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing. *1.376 average 1.392 max*
FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock". *1000*
Cooling Solution: If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not. *H80i GT, paste that comes pre-applied*
Stability Test: Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can. Acceptable stress tests will be listed at the bottom. *8 hours realbench*

Batch Number: What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box. *L524B406*
Ram Speed: State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc) *3000 mhz 15-15-15-35 1T*
Ram Voltage: If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here. *1.38 bios 1.392 hwinfo, IO auto, 1.288, S/A 1.20 bios 1.24 max*
Motherboard: *MSI 170a krait gaming*
LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO *1*
Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed? *Only 1 LLC option in beta bios*


----------



## willsk

Hey guys,

Just got myself a lovely Skylake set up.

6600k
ASUS Maximus Gene VIII
H100i GTX
16GB 2666Mhz Ram
980Ti
760W Corsair AX PSU

I set 45 multiplier and 1.35 volts on adaptive mode so that the system will run at lower voltages when it doesn't need to be pushing it.

However when I loaded in to OS my idle voltage was 1.49 volts!!! and even under load it was higher than 1.4

What's going on!??

I've also tried manual with 1.35 volts and LLC level 6 but for some reason i'm getting around 1.26 under load and 1.33 idle with this setting.

I'm confused as to why my settings are never close to what i'm setting in BIOS??

Any ideas guys would really appreictae the help as it would be madness not to overclock this system

Thanks


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got myself a lovely Skylake set up.
> 
> 6600k
> ASUS Maximus Gene VIII
> H100i GTX
> 16GB 2666Mhz Ram
> 980Ti
> 760W Corsair AX PSU
> 
> I set 45 multiplier and 1.35 volts on adaptive mode so that the system will run at lower voltages when it doesn't need to be pushing it.
> 
> However when I loaded in to OS my idle voltage was 1.49 volts!!! and even under load it was higher than 1.4
> 
> What's going on!??
> 
> I've also tried manual with 1.35 volts and LLC level 6 but for some reason i'm getting around 1.26 under load and 1.33 idle with this setting.
> 
> I'm confused as to why my settings are never close to what i'm setting in BIOS??
> 
> Any ideas guys would really appreictae the help as it would be madness not to overclock this system
> 
> Thanks


You just have to play with it.
Me, I would just go manual until I find a voltage setting that works. Then once you have a load voltage (hwinfo) that gets you where you want to be cpu clock wise then come back with adaptive or offset and set it up so that you get the same vlts under load. You need to play with starting volts (bios) and LLC - it takes some time but it can usually be done. Good luck!


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> You just have to play with it.
> Me, I would just go manual until I find a voltage setting that works. Then once you have a load voltage (hwinfo) that gets you where you want to be cpu clock wise then come back with adaptive or offset and set it up so that you get the same vlts under load. You need to play with starting volts (bios) and LLC - it takes some time but it can usually be done. Good luck!


Hey mate so if i wanted to achieve 1.35 for example would it be better to set it high in bios knowing it will droop or am i better off adding more LLC to try and get closer to my Bios setting.

I just find it weird that the majority of guys/girls with my set up seem to be at LLC 6 and for me currently LLC 6 is around 1.26-1.28 load.

That said i'm nearly 2 hours in stress testing on real bench so could mean my chip will be stable at these lower voltages. Might aim for 1.3 volts at 4.5Ghz

Thanks for the feedback so far


----------



## Zaen

Hello everyone, first time oc and first post on this community. Thanks for the input of everyone in this thread, has been helpful.

I have been following the thread since august, when i decided on what i was going to buy for this rig. Need to catch up the latest weeks for im am now ready to test some oc settings and have been very bus other wise.

So since last week i got minimum stuff to run this rig, some stuff still missing like the obvious GPU but i will get there in the next few months









Most of my oc tuning using asus bios or Suite 3 have been falsely hopeful since all of them fail. One was on adaptive that almost burned my cpu with IBT short 5 loops pass but failed promptly with O.C.C.T. 4.4.1, voltages were up to 1.502v and 93c in 2cores.

Went manual from then on and seems i have a poor chip. although asus tuning says im good for x47 they all fail O.C.C.T simple long chain stress test. all this on 0803 bios, were i did find a stable oc at x46, 1,430v manual vcore, LLC 4 that in HW monitor showed not passing 1.424vcore during every test.

I have now updated bios to 0902 and system to win10 and im making tests as i write this on a laptop, passed OCCT simple 1h long chain 64bit cpu stress test and running realbeanch 2.4 8h cpu stress test (im at 4h and all looks good) will do x264 from this thread 8h 16T. I have tried x47 but voltage required seems to close to 1.5v to try a stable test, maybe i can get x46 with 101 bclk but by my calcs it will take about 1.45v set in bios wich i don't wanna try because of previous close call with IBT xD. So currently at x46, 100bclk, 1,415v or 1.420v manual vcore, LLC 5 i think, during OCCT HWmonitor showed 1.440v max vcore and now during realbeanch cpu stress test its steady at 1.424vcore. these settings are over my previous stable oc :s

I find these oc settings too high or i really have a bad cpu, since i see many get x46 below 1.4v stable. I had to go manual just to find the area were i would be stable around, i intend to go for adaptive or offset after testing but my bios menu is, for my bad brain, a bit confusing. On adaptive is the voltage i set in that field what is feed into the cpu? isn't it suppose to get voltage required from vid, like offset and add some more at small stages? in offset is the - 0.xxxV means i take volts i put in from vcore or does it diminish the offset bettwen vcore and vid since i know offset takes info from vid to set vcore?

Any and all input to get my x46 bellow 1.4v is very welcome and most appreciated. Thx again to all that already have shared there experience with the 6600/6700k, specially to Darkwizzie for starting this guide _o_ _o_


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey mate so if i wanted to achieve 1.35 for example would it be better to set it high in bios knowing it will droop or am i better off adding more LLC to try and get closer to my Bios setting.
> 
> I just find it weird that the majority of guys/girls with my set up seem to be at LLC 6 and for me currently LLC 6 is around 1.26-1.28 load.
> 
> That said i'm nearly 2 hours in stress testing on real bench so could mean my chip will be stable at these lower voltages. Might aim for 1.3 volts at 4.5Ghz
> 
> Thanks for the feedback so far


Processors react differently to load and voltage.
I like to run a high (little or no droop) LLC.
As long as hwinfo volts at load are under your limit (1.4, 1.45, 1.52v or whatever) keep raising your bios voltage - just keep a sharp eye on hwinfo load volts.


----------



## SteveRo

Zaen - " ... So currently at x46, 100bclk, 1,415v or 1.420v manual vcore, LLC 5 i think, during OCCT HWmonitor showed 1.440v max vcore and now during realbeanch cpu stress test its steady at 1.424vcore"

yep, not as good as you would like - understand - still 46x @ 1.44 is a start!!

I don't have a z170 asus board - but I would start with a asus preset for something like 48x then tone down the cpuv and maybe LLC - did you try that?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hello everyone, first time oc and first post on this community. Thanks for the input of everyone in this thread, has been helpful.
> 
> I have been following the thread since august, when i decided on what i was going to buy for this rig. Need to catch up the latest weeks for im am now ready to test some oc settings and have been very bus other wise.
> 
> So since last week i got minimum stuff to run this rig, some stuff still missing like the obvious GPU but i will get there in the next few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my oc tuning using asus bios or Suite 3 have been falsely hopeful since all of them fail. One was on adaptive that almost burned my cpu with IBT short 5 loops pass but failed promptly with O.C.C.T. 4.4.1, voltages were up to 1.502v and 93c in 2cores.
> 
> Went manual from then on and seems i have a poor chip. although asus tuning says im good for x47 they all fail O.C.C.T simple long chain stress test. all this on 0803 bios, were i did find a stable oc at x46, 1,430v manual vcore, LLC 4 that in HW monitor showed not passing 1.424vcore during every test.
> 
> I have now updated bios to 0902 and system to win10 and im making tests as i write this on a laptop, passed OCCT simple 1h long chain 64bit cpu stress test and running realbeanch 2.4 8h cpu stress test (im at 4h and all looks good) will do x264 from this thread 8h 16T. I have tried x47 but voltage required seems to close to 1.5v to try a stable test, maybe i can get x46 with 101 bclk but by my calcs it will take about 1.45v set in bios wich i don't wanna try because of previous close call with IBT xD. So currently at x46, 100bclk, 1,415v or 1.420v manual vcore, LLC 5 i think, during OCCT HWmonitor showed 1.440v max vcore and now during realbeanch cpu stress test its steady at 1.424vcore. these settings are over my previous stable oc :s
> 
> I find these oc settings too high or i really have a bad cpu, since i see many get x46 below 1.4v stable. I had to go manual just to find the area were i would be stable around, i intend to go for adaptive or offset after testing but my bios menu is, for my bad brain, a bit confusing. On adaptive is the voltage i set in that field what is feed into the cpu? isn't it suppose to get voltage required from vid, like offset and add some more at small stages? in offset is the - 0.xxxV means i take volts i put in from vcore or does it diminish the offset bettwen vcore and vid since i know offset takes info from vid to set vcore?
> 
> Any and all input to get my x46 bellow 1.4v is very welcome and most appreciated. Thx again to all that already have shared there experience with the 6600/6700k, specially to Darkwizzie for starting this guide _o_ _o_


Welcome to OCN.
You may find that your cpu won't do 4.7 stable. I find it hard to believe mine won't do 4.8 stable, since all my Haswell chips did. But anyway...
Fill out the rigbuilder so we know what kind of hardware you have.


----------



## Zaen

Yes i started with running bios eztuning first but that gave me no higher then x46 with positive offset auto, ai suite III tests passed 4.8, once, but final settings were always 4700Mhz, time when i did a 5 loop IBT test that sent cores to 93c and Vcore to 1.502. so i started going with manual at 4.7 but couldn't pass OCCT 64 bit, 1h, long/heavy string even after i set manual voltage at 1.430v LLC5 wich is my comfort limit, at those settings i tried moving to x46 and 101 bclock but failed also, found stability in 1h OCCCT, many realbench hours and 5h 16T x264 costum with 1.430vcore, LLC4.

trying to lower the voltage but best right now, (as i type; passed OCCT 1h and im 40min. to pass realbench cpu test 8h run) is x46, manual 1.415/1.420Vcore, LLC 5, and HW says my max Vcore was during OCCT at 1.440V, minimum was/is 1.408V, imo this is too high for x46









asus multicore oc assist is on, should i disable it? cpu current cap. is at 140%, phase control at extreme, Intel virtualization tech is off, VSA is set at 1.90 manual, VDRAM is auto 1.32V but manual set RAM to 3000Mhz of my trindent Z.

This is all i recall right now of changes i made after bios/asus tunings. When realbench finishs i will look up ai suite for more settings before i start x264 16T 8h 52loops

Edit: VSA 1.90v to 1.190v sry all


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> asus multicore oc assist is on, should i disable it? cpu current cap. is at 140%, phase control at extreme, Intel virtualization tech is off, *VSA is set at 1.90 manual*, VDRAM is auto 1.32V but manual set RAM to 3000Mhz of my trindent Z.


That's wrong right..? there's no need to raise IO/SA for 3000 99% of cases. You can disable multicore as it does nothing when you're OC and current cap you can drop to 110% as an example unless you find that your computer is rebooting / shutting-down which at those volts I doubt is the case.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Welcome to OCN.
> You may find that your cpu won't do 4.7 stable. I find it hard to believe mine won't do 4.8 stable, since all my Haswell chips did. But anyway...
> Fill out the rigbuilder so we know what kind of hardware you have.


I did make one in profile... need to add it to sig?... also i find some buttons on browser or page don't do ... well nothing :\

Edit: got it. ty


----------



## Zaen

sry my bad VSA 1.190v manual
wll edit post


----------



## Zaen

@mandrix

It's not i don't believe my chip wont do 4.7, i actually believe that if i stretch my limits to 1.5vcore i probably will get thre but would need a too high LLC to keep it there and pass OCCT.

I'ts just i would like to keep Vcore lower then 1.4V with x46, even if like atm HW tells me Vcore is actually over what i set manually in bios, np if vcore was 1.395v or something and maxed in HW at 1.408.

What i need is to set a adaptive or offset but i don't get what values should i use in those fields to approximate to my chip needs i found in manual, that im testing right now and im confident is stable. Still if someone could also help me get a lower Vcore at x46 i would appreciate the ideas







Im not disappointed for my chip only be stable at x46, but that it takes so much vcore.


----------



## Zaen

Just passed realbench CPU stress test 8h loop, 16Gb ram available.
AI suite 3 settings and measurments i could gather are:

DIGI VRM:
cpu phase control: extreme
cpu LLC: 5
cpu current capability: 140%
cpu pwr duty control: T. probe

TPU:
Bclock: set - 100.00 MHz
Ratio: set - x46
Cache ratio: set - x39
Vcore: set - 1.420 measured - 1.408
VDRam: set - 1.350 measured - 1.352
cpu standby V: set - 1.17 (auto in bios) measured - 1.173
VSA: set - 1.190 measured - 1.208
VCCIO: set - 1.25 ( auto in bios) measured - 1.144
PCH: set - 1.000v ( auto in bios) measured - 0.992

Also remembered speedstep is on as is EIST and C states.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Processors react differently to load and voltage.
> I like to run a high (little or no droop) LLC.
> As long as hwinfo volts at load are under your limit (1.4, 1.45, 1.52v or whatever) keep raising your bios voltage - just keep a sharp eye on hwinfo load volts.


So with 1.35 volts set in bios I get pretty much exactly the same results with LLC 5, 6 & 7 which is 1.32 volts or so idle and around 1.26 - 1.27 volts load.

I'm so confused because nothing seems to be matching up. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## error-id10t

Are you sure you're looking at vcore and not vid? That doesn't make sense to me and gene shouldn't behave any different to say hero I use. eg. 1.35v LLC5 in BIOS = 1.36v idle / 1.344v load (dmm = 1.34v) in hwinfo.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Are you sure you're looking at vcore and not vid? That doesn't make sense to me and gene shouldn't behave any different to say hero I use. eg. 1.35v LLC5 in BIOS = 1.36v idle / 1.344v load (dmm = 1.34v) in hwinfo.


Yeah i'm looking at vid.. Vcore just stays fixed at 1.344 all the time...

Could you screen shot where I should be looking?


----------



## error-id10t

This is how I have mine set. Because I'm running Manual I have disabled SVID in BIOS which of course removes vid readings. The highlighted row is of course vcore under load right now folding.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is how I have mine set. Because I'm running Manual I have disabled SVID in BIOS which of course removes vid readings. The highlighted row is of course vcore under load right now folding.


So yours like mine shows a constant 1.344..? surely this is a bug? there must be atleast a little fluctuation


----------



## error-id10t

Why? You're in manual mode under load, it shouldn't move; I wouldn't want it to move from what I set it as then it just becomes guess work on what you're meant to do.

In Adaptive you'll of course get the SW reading showing nice low values but I still believe with C states that's useless and Manual reduces voltage when idling.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> surely this is a bug? there must be atleast a little fluctuation


The sensor is only an approximate display, it can't even see small variations.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The sensor is only an approximate display, it can't even see small variations.


Hello

Output is limited to the bit resolution of the ADC.


----------



## Neftex

Hi, so I passed x264 8+ hours test with 6600K 4.7 GHz @ 1.325 adaptive in bios (1.312-1.328 in hwinfo) and LLC 4.
Would look great in the chart BUT P95 27.9 and OCCT both ended with an error at that voltage.
Also tried to run x264 with aida64 gpu stresstest and the voltage needed went all the way up to 1.345 adaptive.

Is 1.345 VCore ok for daily use or should i just go down a step?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, so I passed x264 8+ hours test with 6600K 4.7 GHz @ 1.325 adaptive in bios (1.312-1.328 in hwinfo) and LLC 4.
> Would look great in the chart BUT P95 27.9 and OCCT both ended with an error at that voltage.
> Also tried to run x264 with aida64 gpu stresstest and the voltage needed went all the way up to 1.345 adaptive.
> 
> Is 1.345 VCore ok for daily use or should i just go down a step?


Hard to tell since the architecture is so new, however if it's any help the intel max in the product spec is 1.52V (table 7.2). Keep the temps <80C and your good IMO. I'm running 1.46V for some weeks now... p95 max temp is high 70'sC


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, so I passed x264 8+ hours test with 6600K 4.7 GHz @ 1.325 adaptive in bios (1.312-1.328 in hwinfo) and LLC 4.
> Would look great in the chart BUT P95 27.9 and OCCT both ended with an error at that voltage.
> Also tried to run x264 with aida64 gpu stresstest and the voltage needed went all the way up to 1.345 adaptive.
> 
> Is *1.345 V*Core ok for daily use or should i just go down a step?


you will not be at 1.345 - 24/7 , will you ?
















Anything under 1.4 would be my goal if i was to OC the hell out of my rig


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why? You're in manual mode under load, it shouldn't move; I wouldn't want it to move from what I set it as then it just becomes guess work on what you're meant to do.
> 
> In Adaptive you'll of course get the SW reading showing nice low values but I still believe with C states that's useless and Manual reduces voltage when idling.


I feel like something is off with my readings.

to give you an example.

1.35 in bios with LLC 6 = exactly 1.344 vcore on hwinfo and CPU-Z constant with no change at all whether idle or under load. The vid on the other hand is around 1.34 idle and 1.26 under load

1.32 in bios with LLC 6 = exactly 1.312 vcore on hwinfo and CPU-Z constant with no change at all wheter idle or under load. Vid again is around 1.32 idle and 1.26 under load

could it be that the vcore reading is being pulled from somewhere wrong? I have noticed in the BIOS under the "Monitor" section that the reading i'm getting is identical to the vcore reading here


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> you will not be at 1.345 - 24/7 , will you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything under 1.4 would be my goal if i was to OC the hell out of my rig


as im not gaming 24/7 i sure wont









Ordered by voltage required for stability: P95 blend>OCCT>x264+AIDA GPU>x264


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> I feel like something is off with my readings.
> 
> to give you an example.
> 
> 1.35 in bios with LLC 6 = exactly 1.344 vcore on hwinfo and CPU-Z constant with no change at all whether idle or under load. The vid on the other hand is around 1.34 idle and 1.26 under load
> 
> 1.32 in bios with LLC 6 = exactly 1.312 vcore on hwinfo and CPU-Z constant with no change at all wheter idle or under load. Vid again is around 1.32 idle and 1.26 under load
> 
> could it be that the vcore reading is being pulled from somewhere wrong? I have noticed in the BIOS under the "Monitor" section that the reading i'm getting is identical to the vcore reading here


Really need to see your bios settings to try to figure out what's going in. format UISB stick FAT32 and place in any usb port. post to bios and nav over to "Tools> ASUS OC Profiles>Load/Save from /to USB Drive"
Ctrl-F2 will drop a txt file of all settings to the stick... or hit F12 on each (relevant) bios page(s) - scroll where needed and a bmp file is dropped to the stick. Boot to windows, post the txt file or select all the BMP files, rt-click>send to> compressed zip. post the zip file.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really need to see your bios settings to try to figure out what's going in. format UISB stick FAT32 and place in any usb port. post to bios and nav over to "Tools> ASUS OC Profiles>Load/Save from /to USB Drive"
> Ctrl-F2 will drop a txt file of all settings to the stick... or hit F12 on each (relevant) bios page(s) - scroll where needed and a bmp file is dropped to the stick. Boot to windows, post the txt file or select all the BMP files, rt-click>send to> compressed zip. post the zip file.


Here ya go dude









[2015/11/08 16:04:45]
Ai Overclock Tuner [XMP]
XMP [XMP DDR4-2667 15-17-17-35-1.20V]
BCLK Frequency [100.00]
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [45]
2-Core Ratio Limit [45]
3-Core Ratio Limit [45]
4-Core Ratio Limit [45]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-2666MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
CPU SVID Support [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.350]
DRAM Voltage [1.2012]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
Initial BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
DMI Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
Eventual PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
Maximus Tweak [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
XTU Setting [Auto]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 6]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Auto]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
Package Power Time Window [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
Active Processor Cores [All]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Boot performance mode [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Auto]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C states [Auto]
CFG lock [Disabled]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
PEG - ASPM [Disabled]
VT-d [Disabled]
Primary Display [Auto]
iGPU Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Link Speed [Auto]
DMI Max Link Speed [Auto]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
SupremeFX LED [Enabled]
PCH LED [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_5(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_6(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
SanDisk 1.26 [Auto]
USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB3_7 [Enabled]
USB3_8 [Enabled]
USB_11 [Enabled]
USB_12 [Enabled]
USB_13 [Enabled]
USB_14 [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_1 Bandwidth [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Device [KINGSTON SHSS37A480G ]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Water Pump Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
Anti Surge Support [Enabled]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
Water Pump Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 4 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [1.35 llc 6 4.5]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Cache Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]

Appreciate the advice

Will


----------



## Jpmboy

just post the txt file with the paperclip tool in the editor....

set speedstep to enabled. LLC 5. Do you see any vdroop under load?


----------



## Zaen

Found another x46 manual Vcore 1,420v stable OC, testing some offset settings with OCCT currently stable x46 LLC5 positive offset 0,030 Vcore, passed OCCT 1h10min. cpu test, large data set, 64 bit. Trying 0,025 positive offset now... upps failed "machine check failiure"







Guess 0,030 is the spot although that takes me to a max Vcore of 1,456v during OCCT.

Tried AI suite performance auto-tuner again this afternoon and i got overvolted to 1,536 Vcore and very high temps on 2 cores, 4c from max 100c... for only x47







almost burned my chip u crazy app :s

Seriously thinking of getting intel tuning thingy, i think this chip is already a bit fried from asus auto tuning and intel's IBT xD


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost burned my chip u crazy app










gotta love those crazy apps!!


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just post the txt file with the paperclip tool in the editor....
> 
> set speedstep to enabled. LLC 5. Do you see any vdroop under load?


in vcore or vid? You thinking this may solve the issue of seeing no change in my vcore reading


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love those crazy apps!!


No fun for me








Programs should know limits set in their .lib or .cab about the cpu it detects, so im kind of amazed that they over step them. Both intel IBT and Asus auto tunning overvolted my chip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> in vcore or vid? You thinking this may solve the issue of seeing no change in my vcore reading


once you set a manual OC the VID is irrelevant since SVID is disabled and kinda tells nothing about what's going on. Focus on Vcore. If you set 1.35V in bios and this is what cpuZ reports at idle (or +16mV) that's good. With a strong load, like p95 or IBT (any linpac) you should see droop to an extent you set via LLC. LLC 5 on ASUS is ~ 35mV ... So I have 1.42V in bios, LLC 5. OCCT will droop this to 1.392V-1.408V at the highest current draw, so wil p95.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> No fun for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programs should know limits set in their .lib or .cab about the cpu it detects, so im kind of amazed that they over step them. Both intel IBT and Asus auto tunning overvolted my chip


what was the "overvolt" event?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you set a manual OC the VID is irrelevant since SVID is disabled and kinda tells nothing about what's going on. Focus on Vcore. If you set 1.35V in bios and this is what cpuZ reports at idle (or +16mV) that's good. With a strong load, like p95 or IBT (any linpac) you should see droop to an extent you set via LLC. LLC 5 on ASUS is ~ 35mV ... So I have 1.42V in bios, LLC 5. OCCT will droop this to 1.392V-1.408V at the highest current draw, so wil p95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the "overvolt" event?


IBT sent Vcore to 1.503 wich is, if not overvolt with LLC4, at the fringe of overvolt.
Asus auto tuning sent Vcore to 1.536, with LLC unknown since it was running auto tuning, that is overvolt.
Both readings made looking at HW info latest update.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> No fun for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programs should know limits set in their .lib or .cab about the cpu it detects, so im kind of amazed that they over step them. Both intel IBT and Asus auto tunning overvolted my chip


i've tried the asus desktop tuning stuff from time to time - i've always thought i could do a better job (while learning more) by doing it through the bios









edit - probably also safer if you are careful


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> IBT sent Vcore to 1.503 wich is, if not overvolt with LLC4, at the fringe of overvolt.
> Asus auto tuning sent Vcore to 1.536, with LLC unknown since it was running auto tuning, that is overvolt.
> Both readings made looking at HW info latest update.


Hi, people in different thread are reporting problems with adaptive voltage in certain bios versions. Are you using adaptive by any chance?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i've tried the asus desktop tuning stuff from time to time - i've always thought i could do a better job (while learning more) by doing it through the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - probably also safer if you are careful


But u can't monitor what's it doing.

Wich was probably my mistake. After i updated bios i ran bios auto tuning then windows app wich set me 4.7 oc but only failed after at 4.9, at this time i still hadn't installed HW64 to monitor Voltage and temps, thought i was safe using proper asus software that came with mobo that was designed for this gen of chip :\ Seems i might be mistaken... results seem to be, just finished OCCT 1h10min. test, 64bit version, large data set, auto threads, a max OC of x46, LLC5, offset positive 0,030V. HWinfo says max Vcore was 1,488V during test and avg about 1.472V. bad bad voltage









Will submit something when i finish x264, realbench cpu test (no GPU yet) and memest.

Bet my earlier x46 manual 1.430V won't work on this new bios :| Oh well..


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, people in different thread are reporting problems with adaptive voltage in certain bios versions. Are you using adaptive by any chance?


During IBT i was on 0803 bios, Vcore was set by earlier asus suite to adaptive/auto, before that i don't know because i still hadn't installed HW monitor yet but ran several auto-tuning until i settle with it's x47 and thn decided to run tests.. so i installed HW64.

This afternoon with 0902 bios, Vcore reset to offset positive/auto, asus suite sent me way overboard.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> During IBT i was on 0803 bios, Vcore was set by earlier asus suite to adaptive/auto, before that i don't know because i still hadn't installed HW monitor yet but ran several auto-tuning until i settle with it's x47 and thn decided to run tests.. so i installed HW64.
> 
> This afternoon with 0902 bios, Vcore reset to offset positive/auto, asus suite sent me way overboard.


Just stop using the auto tuning stuff. Honestly if i were you, id start from scratch using only bios settings, hwinfo and the stresstests.

Load bios default settings, set LLC4-5, multiplier 42 and manual voltage to 1.300 (or the max voltage youre comfortable with) and from there just try upping the multiplier. Once the Windows wont load, drop the multiplier and start testing watching hwinfo carefully. BSOD -> lower the multiplier...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> IBT sent Vcore to 1.503 wich is, if not overvolt with LLC4, at the fringe of overvolt.
> Asus auto tuning sent Vcore to 1.536, with LLC unknown since it was running auto tuning, that is overvolt.
> Both readings made looking at HW info latest update.


Basically "AUTO VOLT" is two four letter words... that and XMP1 is a third.








Until you know how the hardware and bios behave, set voltages manually and enter timings manually. Although, the ASUS Gaming preset OC on this M8E works very well... most Auto settings tend to be "conservative" in that they need to cover the spectrum of bad to golden chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, people in different thread are reporting problems with adaptive voltage in certain bios versions. Are you using adaptive by any chance?


^^ This. It's related to how the turbo is summed on top of the microcode - ASUS will fix this (tho adaptive is working fine on the bios I'm using)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> During IBT i was on 0803 bios, Vcore was set by earlier asus suite to adaptive/auto, before that i don't know because i still hadn't installed HW monitor yet but ran several auto-tuning until i settle with it's x47 and thn decided to run tests.. so i installed HW64.
> This afternoon with 0902 bios, Vcore reset to offset positive/auto, asus suite sent me way overboard.


Again - set your OC manually. Or load a preset from bios (ROG boards).

read the guides *here*


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you set a manual OC the VID is irrelevant since SVID is disabled and kinda tells nothing about what's going on. Focus on Vcore. If you set 1.35V in bios and this is what cpuZ reports at idle (or +16mV) that's good. With a strong load, like p95 or IBT (any linpac) you should see droop to an extent you set via LLC. LLC 5 on ASUS is ~ 35mV ... So I have 1.42V in bios, LLC 5. OCCT will droop this to 1.392V-1.408V at the highest current draw, so wil p95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the "overvolt" event?


I have my vcore manually set at 1.33v in bios, and oc 4.5ghz, HW shows vid going up to 1.45 most of the time, but vcore stays at around 1.33v, so because i have manually set voltage and overclocked, do i disregard the vid volts ? thx


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I have my vcore manually set at 1.33v in bios, and oc 4.5ghz, HW shows vid going up to 1.45 most of the time, but vcore stays at around 1.33v, so because i have manually set voltage and overclocked, do i disregard the vid volts ? thx


on asrock i always disregard vid - only look at Vcore in hwinfo - asus ?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Basically "AUTO VOLT" is two four letter words... that and XMP1 is a third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you know how the hardware and bios behave, set voltages manually and enter timings manually. Although, the ASUS Gaming preset OC on this M8E works very well... most Auto settings tend to be "conservative" in that they need to cover the spectrum of bad to golden chips.
> ^^ This. It's related to how the turbo is summed on top of the microcode - ASUS will fix this (tho adaptive is working fine on the bios I'm using)
> Again - set your OC manually. Or load a preset from bios (ROG boards).
> 
> read the guides *here*


First a small correction on my bios version its actually 0908.

Let me say again, i have found a previous manual 46x oc at 1.420Vcore, HWinfo maxed at 1.452, but as i find this too high to be there all the time i want to set an adaptive or offset oc so Vcore lowers according to VID, thus retesting with offset.
All testing i made was based on Bios values after i ran asus auto tuning in windows. started manual 1.375Vcore at x47 and got to a manual 1.420V, LLC5 x46 Pwr phase control extreme and cpu current capability 140%.

Offset with positive 0,030V Vcore, LLC6 x46 in HWinfo goes to 1,488Vcore max during OCCT cpu test, rest of the settings are the same as previous manual.

Retesting previous manual OC to see if it still pass OCCT. if it doesn't i probably have degraded it with asus auto tuning.

Again i make my original question in my 1st post, what values should i set in adaptive/offset. This bios update messed things up for me by combining both and im not sure what to try on those fields to get near my chip needs of around 1.45Vcore. it's just i dont have the time during the week cause of work to try and try and try and try one notch at a time like i do on weekends.

Thx for the help so far









Edit: previous stable x46 manual OC failed OCCT, re-doing test...again.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> So since last week i got minimum stuff to run this rig, some stuff still missing like the obvious GPU but i will get there in the next few months


Are you really overclocking your CPU while using its iGPU?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Are you really overclocking your CPU while using its iGPU?


No GPU so yes... HW info actually shows minimum activity in igpu during tests. But yeah i will re-do all this in a few months when i can afford a decent GPU for this rig.

Edit: while running OCCT iGPU VID is 0.000 maxed at 0.790v


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Are you really overclocking your CPU while using its iGPU?


nothing wrong with this aside from a little extra heat


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> First a small correction on my bios version its actually 0908.
> 
> Let me say again, i have found a previous manual 46x oc at 1.420Vcore, HWinfo maxed at 1.452, but as i find this too high to be there all the time i want to set an adaptive or offset oc so Vcore lowers according to VID, thus retesting with offset.
> All testing i made was based on Bios values after i ran asus auto tuning in windows. started manual 1.375Vcore at x47 and got to a manual 1.420V, LLC5 x46 Pwr phase control extreme and cpu current capability 140%.
> 
> Offset with positive 0,030V Vcore, LLC6 x46 in HWinfo goes to 1,488Vcore max during OCCT cpu test, rest of the settings are the same as previous manual.
> 
> Retesting previous manual OC to see if it still pass OCCT. if it doesn't i probably have degraded it with asus auto tuning.
> 
> Again i make my original question in my 1st post, what values should i set in adaptive/offset. This bios update messed things up for me by combining both and im not sure what to try on those fields to get near my chip needs of around 1.45Vcore. it's just i dont have the time during the week cause of work to try and try and try and try one notch at a time like i do on weekends.
> 
> Thx for the help so far


I tried the 0908 bios and my computer wouldn't boot with my ram overclock. Reverted to 0803 and everything is fine again. I have no idea how it "improves system stability".


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> I tried the 0908 bios and my computer wouldn't boot with my ram overclock. Reverted to 0803 and everything is fine again. I have no idea how it "improves system stability".


idd. seems, from my experience, lack of pwr phase control. Like the chip is more hungry than it actually is. my VID never went above 1,380v but Vcore... stable oc's get far to 1.488 max..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I have my vcore manually set at 1.33v in bios, and oc 4.5ghz, HW shows vid going up to 1.45 most of the time, but vcore stays at around 1.33v, so because i have manually set voltage and overclocked, do i disregard the vid volts ? thx


yes. vid just shows the requested voltage for a given frequency. With manual voltage control it does not matter what voltage the cpu is requesting - you have overridden SVID control.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> First a small correction on my bios version its actually 0908.
> Let me say again, i have found a previous manual 46x oc at 1.420Vcore, HWinfo maxed at 1.452, but as i find this too high to be there all the time i want to set an adaptive or offset oc so Vcore lowers according to VID, thus retesting with offset.
> All testing i made was based on Bios values after i ran asus auto tuning in windows. started manual 1.375Vcore at x47 and got to a manual 1.420V, LLC5 x46 Pwr phase control extreme and cpu current capability 140%.
> Offset with positive 0,030V Vcore, LLC6 x46 in HWinfo goes to 1,488Vcore max during OCCT cpu test, rest of the settings are the same as previous manual.
> Retesting previous manual OC to see if it still pass OCCT. if it doesn't i probably have degraded it with asus auto tuning.
> Again i make my original question in my 1st post, what values should i set in adaptive/offset. This bios update messed things up for me by combining both and im not sure what to try on those fields to get near my chip needs of around 1.45Vcore. it's just i dont have the time during the week cause of work to try and try and try and try one notch at a time like i do on weekends.
> Thx for the help so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: previous stable x46 manual OC failed OCCT, re-doing test...again.


It's doubtful that 1.42V is going to degrade your cpu. OCCT failing could be due to anything especially after upgrading the bios (settings are not portable across bios versions for a reason... most will be close, but not necessarily identical - the system needs to be retuned with each flash. Lol - no reason to update if the rig is running right anyway!).
Adaptive voltage control (and also offset) is broken on some MB bios versions - use manual vcore until a bios fix is issued.. A CPU idling at 1.4V is not harmful - since it's idling and no/little curent is being drawn (amperage does work and make heat, not voltage - it's only a potential to deliver current).
This 6600K is idling at 1.472V for a 49/47/47/46 per core OC...BUT under load vcore will droop to 1.428 with 4 cores at 4.6. No worries. Adaptive is great and luckily it is working on the pre-release bios on this M8E. I stil use a manual OC saved in bios (or to a USB stick) for certain stuff.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. vid just shows the requested voltage for a given frequency. With manual voltage control it does not matter what voltage the cpu is requesting - you have overridden SVID control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's doubtful that 1.42V is going to degrade your cpu. OCCT failing could be due to anything especially after upgrading the bios (settings are not portable across bios versions for a reason... most will be close, but not necessarily identical - the system needs to be retuned with each flash. Lol - no reason to update if the rig is running right anyway!).
> Adaptive voltage control (and also offset) is broken on some MB bios versions - use manual vcore until a bios fix is issued.. A CPU idling at 1.4V is not harmful - since it's idling and no/little curent is being drawn (amperage does work and make heat, not voltage - it's only a potential to deliver current).
> This 6600K is idling at 1.472V for a 49/47/47/46 per core OC...BUT under load vcore will droop to 1.428 with 4 cores at 4.6. No worries. Adaptive is great and luckily it is working on the pre-release bios on this M8E. I stil use a manual OC saved in bios (or to a USB stick) for certain stuff.


When i speak of degration i meant because of HWinfo readings of 1,536 Vcore with LLC6, wich happened to me during asus auto-tuning.

My manual Oc is now 1,430 manual Vcore, LLC5 that gives me, during OCCT, a max Vcore of 1,456. During max load of OCCT, know because of Wattage goes to 105W, VID doesn't go bellow 1,19V as Vcore stays around 1,440~1,456V. Got worse after overvoltage last afternoon







but no matter for now im not unhappy for getting 1,1MHz above stock clock.
I am unhappy for having to stay at these voltages all the time, VRM is always hot hot hot around 70c because of Vcore value, thus i still want a adaptive or offset OC. Offset puts me to a max Vcore of 1,488V wich i prefere to avoid, only adaptive left to tweak so i need some insight on the base values to try in order to get the 1,45V chip requests for x46.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Asus M8H BIOS 1102 is out
"Improve system stability"

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Asus M8H BIOS 1102 is out
> "Improve system stability"
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/


Hmmpf. Wonder why they don't put it on the US site? It's like a shell game, which site will have the update. lol.
But, thanks!


----------



## drop24

My 6700K hits the wall at 4.6. Bit disappointing coming from a 4790K that could do 4.9 all day long. I wonder if I should sell it and try my hand at the lottery again or just be happy with this? I guess it could be worse.


----------



## SteveRo

Zaen - on asrock i am offset +110mv LLC L2 (bios) for 1.456v (hwinfo) under load - but that is for asrock oc formula, bios 1.50.
Almost every mobo/bios is at least a little different - sometime a lot different.








Start low and at a reasoinable LLC - so you blue screen a couple times but then - once you're into windows watch hwinfo under load and then your on your way!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> My 6700K hits the wall at 4.6. Bit disappointing coming from a 4790K that could do 4.9 all day long. I wonder if I should sell it and try my hand at the lottery again or just be happy with this? I guess it could be worse.


49x 4790 is a very very nice chip!!
If you don't want to play the old fashioned silicon lottery just go to SiliconLottery site.

I did that for a 6600K last week - got a delided 48x.
So far, I'm very happy with the result.
They were quick shipping, responsive and chip did a little better than they said it would.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Zaen - on asrock i am offset +110mv LLC L2 (bios) for 1.456v (hwinfo) under load - but that is for asrock oc formula, bios 1.50.
> Almost every mobo/bios is at least a little different - sometime a lot different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start low and at a reasoinable LLC - so you blue screen a couple times but then - once you're into windows watch hwinfo under load and then your on your way!


You right, different builders have different config/settings for about the same results.
Offset goes too high of a Vcore for me atm, sticking to manual until next bios update for my mobo.
Been reading other threads and i might have this bios adaptive/offset figured out. When i get home from work, were i am atm, will check to see x264 16T 52loops has passed on my new manual OC x46 manual 1,430Vcore, LLC5, max Vcore in HWinfo of 1,456V, if it has, wich i believe so since i passed with those settings OCCT last night, i will run realbench cpu stress test for another 8h with 16GB memory available for it, followed by memtest. After all that, so... by tomorrow night, i will check some adaptive settings and see if that get's me the VRM low temps and low Vcore i want for these OC settings i currently have for manual.

One thing has left me scratching my head is OCCT doesn't register above 3,5MHz although HWinfo says otherwise. Not sure if it's a program bug or if i need to set something in it's options.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> You right, different builders have different config/settings for about the same results.
> Offset goes too high of a Vcore for me atm, sticking to manual until next bios update for my mobo.
> Been reading other threads and i might have this bios adaptive/offset figured out. When i get home from work, were i am atm, will check to see x264 16T 52loops has passed on my new manual OC x46 manual 1,430Vcore, LLC5, max Vcore in HWinfo of 1,456V, if it has, wich i believe so since i passed with those settings OCCT last night, i will run realbench cpu stress test for another 8h with 16GB memory available for it, followed by memtest. After all that, so... by tomorrow night, i will check some adaptive settings and see if that get's me the VRM low temps and low Vcore i want for these OC settings i currently have for manual.
> 
> One thing has left me scratching my head is OCCT doesn't register above 3,5MHz although HWinfo says otherwise. Not sure if it's a program bug or if i need to set something in it's options.


Adaptive isnt magic, the vcore will still need to be that high to get the oc stable?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Adaptive isnt magic, the vcore will still need to be that high to get the oc stable?


Yes - the full load voltage should not be different. Just idle will be ~ o.8V


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hmmpf. Wonder why they don't put it on the US site? It's like a shell game, which site will have the update. lol.
> But, thanks!


Also not all OS versions have the new bios released at the same time.

I wish we had an email notification option (at Asus site) when a new BIOS is released


----------



## drop24

Anyone got Adaptive working on the VIII Hero? I can't even get it to boot. Do I need to add some Offset aswell?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Anyone got Adaptive working on the VIII Hero? I can't even get it to boot. Do I need to add some Offset aswell?


Adaptive works boots for me. W/WO offset.
What BIOS version? 902, 1001, 1002 1102 all boot fine, although some have other problems.

EDIT: to change BIOS version


----------



## drop24

1001. Where did you get 1002? Won't even post for me in adaptive. I have to reset CMOS to even get back in the BIOS settings.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> 1001. Where did you get 1002? Won't even post for me in adaptive. I have to reset CMOS to even get back in the BIOS settings.


Someone else found it on the global site...here's the link.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

But I think you got some other problem going on, since this is the first I've heard of not booting in Adaptive mode.


----------



## rhoward2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> 1001. Where did you get 1002? Won't even post for me in adaptive. I have to reset CMOS to even get back in the BIOS settings.


I think this was just a typo. I just checked ASUS' site and see that BIOS version 1102 is available Maximus VIII Hero.


----------



## Jpmboy

Anybody know how to stress test a "per core" OC so that the 1 and 2 core clocks are given a proper beating? So, I have a 48/47/46/46 OC with 3466c16 OC on the ram. The usual suspect stessors seem to only test the 4-core clock (4.6)?


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anybody know how to stress test a "per core" OC so that the 1 and 2 core clocks are given a proper beating? So, I have a 48/47/46/46 OC with 3466c16 OC on the ram. The usual suspect stessors seem to only test the 4-core clock (4.6)?


I think it can be done with prime95, setting 1 worker for 1 core?


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhoward2*
> 
> I think this was just a typo. I just checked ASUS' site and see that BIOS version 1102 is available Maximus VIII Hero.


I see it now under Windows 8.1 only. Thar's why I didn't notice it. Think that's a mistake and it should also be under Windiws 10 section?


----------



## rhoward2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I see it now under Windows 8.1 only. Thar's why I didn't notice it. Think that's a mistake and it should also be under Windiws 10 section?


I see it under Windows 10 (as well as all other OS selections). You may want to clear your browser cache.


----------



## drop24

They just updated the support page. It's under Windows 10 too now. I'll try that.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> I think it can be done with prime95, setting 1 worker for 1 core?


if i remember right - i think its - task manager - set affinity









edit - task manager - processes tab - right click on process go to details - in details - right click set affinity


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> I think it can be done with prime95, setting 1 worker for 1 core?


thanks - I just tried that and it loads all 4 cores even when setting 1 core/thread. Maybe I can assign affinity of the program to 1 or 2 cores with process explorer.... or task manager.


----------



## Zaen

@Neftex

Surely won't be magical, but adaptive might get me lower temps at my present settings. VRM will for sure be cooler and hoping to get lower Vcore, although i doubt it will be lower then manual, might get them lower from what i got from positive offset.
All testing points to my chip wanting around 1,450-1,460 Vcore to operate at x46. :s so i will be looking for something close to that with adaptive. Thinking of 1,400 in adaptive field and positive offset 0,050v in the offset field... maybe less offset.. with a LLC of 3 to start at. tomorrow i will know if it works or burns my chip xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> if i remember right - i think its - task manager - set affinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - task manager - processes tab - right click on process go to details - in details - right click set affinity


That should have worked!... but didn't. tried both task manager and process explorer to confine the work load to a single core. monitoring reports on 25% of cpu being used, but all 4 cores are running at 4.6?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> if i remember right - i think its - task manager - set affinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - task manager - processes tab - right click on process go to details - in details - right click set affinity


Thank you!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That should have worked!... but didn't. tried both task manager and process explorer to confine the work load to a single core. monitoring reports on 25% of cpu being used, but all 4 cores are running at 4.6?


*I've already asked the developer.*


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That should have worked!... but didn't. tried both task manager and process explorer to confine the work load to a single core. monitoring reports on 25% of cpu being used, but all 4 cores are running at 4.6?


can you brute force it in the bios - turn off cores and ht?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> can you brute force it in the bios - turn off cores and ht?


It can happen but will it be possible to test for example Core #2, and just that, this way?


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - I just tried that and it loads all 4 cores even when setting 1 core/thread. Maybe I can assign affinity of the program to 1 or 2 cores with process explorer.... or task manager.


try starting prime on all cores and disable the workers you dont need


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It can happen but will it be possible to test for example Core #2, and just that, this way?


I think what you are getting at is can you select the specific core - that would be a very nice thing to have - you could test strength of each core that way.










Seems like amd used to have a little app for that but i never saw one for intel


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That should have worked!... but didn't. tried both task manager and process explorer to confine the work load to a single core. monitoring reports on 25% of cpu being used, but all 4 cores are running at 4.6?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

I'm not by a Win10 machine right now but affinity works with Win7.


----------



## Strife21

Does the new Asus 1102 bios have all the issues fixed? Anyone having any issues, does adaptive work as intended now?


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anybody know how to stress test a "per core" OC so that the 1 and 2 core clocks are given a proper beating? So, I have a 48/47/46/46 OC with 3466c16 OC on the ram. The usual suspect stessors seem to only test the 4-core clock (4.6)?


Not specific core, but msconfig, boot, advanced options, number of processors, set to 1 or 2, you can bang what ever it chooses as the first core.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Does the new Asus 1102 bios have all the issues fixed? Anyone having any issues, does adaptive work as intended now?


----------



## CC268

Wow must be nice to have someone from ASUS on here...wish MSI would actually do that


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Wow must be nice to have someone from ASUS on here...wish MSI would actually do that


Part of why I went with a Asus board to be honest.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not by a Win10 machine right now but affinity works with Win7.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

I get the same results with Win10. Prime only runs on the core(s) checked in the Affinity tab.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I get the same results with Win10. Prime only runs on the core(s) checked in the Affinity tab.


gotta try again - I was looking at AID64 OSD for th core activity,..

doh... it's working now!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes - the full load voltage should not be different. Just idle will be ~ o.8V


Can you do me a favor and use your DMM in Manual mode and C3 at least and see what idle voltage is? I'm sure it will drop, that's what I saw on mine..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can you do me a favor and use your DMM in Manual mode and C3 at least and see what idle voltage is? I'm sure it will drop, that's what I saw on mine..


this is how I have the c-states on this per-core OC. How long must it idle before measured voltage drops?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Part of why I went with a Asus board to be honest.


My motherboard looks sweet...color scheme wise it is awesome...but I am unsure about MSI at this point.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta try again - I was looking at AID64 OSD for th core activity,..
> 
> doh... it's working now!


yes, bit how do we verify it is the same core every time we run it ???


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> gotta try again - I was looking at AID64 OSD for th core activity,..
> 
> doh... it's working now!


How have you managed to make Prime95 look like that?
I mean, does it set itself like that, after setting the affinity to one core, or have you set it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> yes, bit how do we verify it is the same core every time we run it ???


Hello

Should be the same core. I had requested this fix 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> yes, bit how do we verify it is the same core every time we run it ???


We're assuming ResMon labels each core inaccord with the affinity setting... eg, core 0 is core 0 in both and core indexing is fixed? Praz's screen shots do confirm this at least to that degree.

edit - ninja-ed by Praz. - so it's unclear?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> How have you managed to make Prime95 look like that?
> I mean, does it set itself like that, after setting the affinity to one core, or have you set it?


All I did was set the affinity and then custom, 1 thread in the torture test pop-up.


----------



## drop24

Upgraded to BIOS 1102 on my VIII Hero and I still can't get it to boot while using Adaptive voltage. Any ideas? It's not a huge deal as I don't mind the power use of Manual but I'm just curious about why it fails. My only guess is it's not giving the chip enough voltage at boot to post. I tried setting 1.3v under CPU boot voltage but it didn't help. Still getting the 'Overclock failed press F1' message' after it fails to post and I reset the PC.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is how I have the c-states on this per-core OC. How long must it idle before measured voltage drops?


For me I saw it constantly. Computer was idle and voltage was moving around from the set to 0.9v to 0.5v down and up.. considering it works under load I assume it's right under idle too but nobody has confirmed anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For me I saw it constantly. Computer was idle and voltage was moving around from the set to 0.9v to 0.5v down and up.. considering it works under load I assume it's right under idle too but nobody has confirmed anything.


Really? I've never seen that. I have 1.495 in bios (atm) and this is 1.492 by DMM. HWI, AID64 and CPUZ are at 1.504V at the desktop. This drops to 1.472V with x264. Frankly, I've never seen the idle voltage lower with c-states.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really? I've never seen that. I have 1.495 in bios (atm) and this is 1.492 by DMM. HWI, AID64 and CPUZ are at 1.504V at the desktop. This drops to 1.472V with x264. Frankly, I've never seen the idle voltage lower with c-states.


Ok thanks, well weird.

With the new BIOS I can use Adaptive now so no excuse to go poking and checking again!


----------



## BoredErica

*Please check to see if I have responded to your post.*



Number of submissions: 57


Average OC4.65Median OC4.6Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore

1.376




This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 2%4.9Top 18%4.859th Percentile4.7Bottom 34%4.6Bottom 9%4.5

 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.624.68Average Voltage1.36

1.38



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *akoska07*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Here is my old chip..
> 6700K , BATCH L520C033
> Water cooling,360 radiator
> MSI Z170 Gaming M7
> GSkill 2800 C16
> 
> I am not sure these are eligable to the list or not...


If you read the OP, you would know that it is not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good morning all,
> Looks like this is the best core clock for this sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Username: SteveRo
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100.75
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> Core Frequency: 4836
> Cache Frequency: 3929
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425v
> Vcore: 1.456v
> FCLK: 806
> Cooling Solution: delidded, resealed heat spreader, custom loop 480
> Stability Test: X264 , 5hrs, 33x, 16T
> Batch Number: Malay L524B346
> Ram Speed: 2146 15-15-15
> Ram Voltage: 1.37v.
> Motherboard: AsRock Z170 OC Formula
> LLC Setting: AsRock LLC Level 1
> Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery 48x & delid
> 
> Mr. Darkwizzie - please add the above to the spreadsheet, much thanks


Alright, check to see if everything is in order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> Think I settled on 24/7 overclock. 4.7 ghz just requires too much voltage over 4.6 to be worth it, so i bumped up it up .02 and upped the cache to 4.4. If 1.52 max voltage is safe then I'll bump it to 4.7 ghz.
> 
> Username:* spddmn24*
> CPU Model: *6600K*
> Base Clock: *100*
> Core Multiplier: *46*
> Core Frequency: *4600*
> Cache Frequency: *4400*
> Vcore in UEFI: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI. *1.35*
> Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing. *1.376 average 1.392 max*
> FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock". *1000*
> Cooling Solution: If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not. *H80i GT, paste that comes pre-applied*
> Stability Test: Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can. Acceptable stress tests will be listed at the bottom. *8 hours realbench*
> 
> Batch Number: What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box. *L524B406*
> Ram Speed: State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc) *3000 mhz 15-15-15-35 1T*
> Ram Voltage: If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here. *1.38 bios 1.392 hwinfo, IO auto, 1.288, S/A 1.20 bios 1.24 max*
> Motherboard: *MSI 170a krait gaming*
> LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO *1*
> Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed? *Only 1 LLC option in beta bios*
> You have been charted! Thank you.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Just wanted to post my results and ask a couple of questions if someone with knowledge could answer for me it would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: jaket1980
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 45x
> Core Frequency: 4500MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4500MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.295v
> VCore: Idle- 1.296v / Load- 1.264v to 1.280v
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Stability Test: Prime95 v27.9 (Blend) - 9.5hrs
> Batch Number: ??
> Ram Speed: 2400 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2012v
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-AR
> LLC Setting: 5
> Temps: 65c 63c 66c 61c
> 
> You have been charted, thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## 113802

Just finished my system and I was going to toss this motherboard out a window until I flashed beta F6c. What an improvement! My Intel 750 SSD now boots correctly. Navigating in the UEFI is much smoother.

I couldn't even get 4.8ghz stable at 1.45v with F5 bios but with F6c it's 100% stable with 1.4v and 4.7ghz at 1.34v

http://valid.x86.fr/dh3x8h


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Upgraded to BIOS 1102 on my VIII Hero and I still can't get it to boot while using Adaptive voltage. Any ideas? It's not a huge deal as I don't mind the power use of Manual but I'm just curious about why it fails. My only guess is it's not giving the chip enough voltage at boot to post. I tried setting 1.3v under CPU boot voltage but it didn't help. Still getting the 'Overclock failed press F1' message' after it fails to post and I reset the PC.


YOu have probably checked this and it shouldnt really affect boot but do you have SVID set to enabled or at least auto?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Just finished my system and I was going to toss this motherboard out a window until I flashed beta F6c. What an improvement! My Intel 750 SSD now boots correctly. Navigating in the UEFI is much smoother.
> 
> I couldn't even get 4.8ghz stable at 1.45v with F5 bios but with F6c it's 100% stable with 1.4v and 4.7ghz at 1.34v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dh3x8h


very good!! keep pushing!!


----------



## Maximus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> YOu have probably checked this and it shouldnt really affect boot but do you have SVID set to enabled or at least auto?


Thx for this tip, I set it to Disabled (the BIOS recommends this when Overclocking) on my Hero and Adaptive wasn't working. It's now on AUTO and Adaptive is working again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> "What is SVID and how does it affect Overclocking?
> SVID is a 3-wire digital communication protocol between the CPU and the PWM, it allows for the CPU to change its VID on the fly to fit the frequency selected. That is why you can increase the base frequency +/- 6-7 multipliers and the CPU remains stable, because SVID is increasing the VID without you knowing. Now this doesn't stop unless you manually set the voltage, so when users use DVID offset, they should be aware that their stock VID really isn't constant. That is why I do not recommend DVID with SB or SBe, at least not above 1.4v. SVID potentially can increase voltage to 1.52v on its own, but that has never really been seen. SB and SBe both have this 1.52v max for SVID."
> 
> For power saving with an overclock, enable it. This will let c states lower the multi and VID to lower your clocks when not under full load.
> As for ranges, you'll have to find a Haswell guide or just have a play and see what works best.


----------



## Maximus86

I have just run a quick Prime95. My VID is 1.439v but my vCore is 1.424v (what I set in BIOS)under load


----------



## alecmg

Asus Maximus Gene VIII bios 1102
adaptive voltage back to normal operation. No issues so far.


----------



## drop24

HWinfo doesn't seem very accurate for Vcore. It jumps from 1.440 to 1.456 and from there it's 1.472 or something. Is there anything else that can show the Vcore with greater accuracy?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> HWinfo doesn't seem very accurate for Vcore. It jumps from 1.440 to 1.456 and from there it's 1.472 or something. Is there anything else that can show the Vcore with greater accuracy?


Why does a number jumping around mean it's not accurate? People have done tests (god dangit, the name escapes me) which show that Hwinfo is pretty accurate.


----------



## drop24

I mean that it only has a few set numbers that it will show ie. 1.456. You won't see 1.453 for example.


----------



## CC268

So when there is a BIOS update, do you guys typically redo all your testing again?


----------



## drop24

Depends what the patch notes say. If it says system stability improved then yeah I start fresh. Its fun!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> HWinfo doesn't seem very accurate for Vcore. It jumps from 1.440 to 1.456 and from there it's 1.472 or something. Is there anything else that can show the Vcore with greater accuracy?


HWINFO is unable to resolve within .016V boundaries for Vcore due to sensor limitations. When it says 1.440V, the actual voltage can be anything from 1.440V to 1.456V and so on. One needs to use a DMM for greater resolution and accuracy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I mean that it only has a few set numbers that it will show ie. 1.456. You won't see 1.453 for example.


Ahh. The measurements are not quite that granular. But I don't think software in general can be that accurate and that granular. Close enough, I'd say.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Depends what the patch notes say. If it says system stability improved then yeah I start fresh. Its fun!


Haha...as much of a learning experience OCing has been...I can't imagine doing another week or two worth of testing...

I think Intel XTU is a great test (for my needs), but a lot of times it takes 4-5+ hours to show any instability...way too long.

Isn't there some new x264 test that you guys recommended on here? HWBot or something? I remember reading you only need to run it for 30mins or so...


----------



## drop24

Do you guys stress test with HT on or off? I've been leaving it on since I plan to use it after I'm done testing so I figured I should. Does it make passing the tests a lot more difficult though? Should I leave it off for stress testing and then switch it on for general use and see if I'm still stable in games etc.?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Do you guys stress test with HT on or off? I've been leaving it on since I plan to use it after I'm done testing so I figured I should. Does it make passing the tests a lot more difficult though? Should I leave it off for stress testing and then switch it on for general use and see if I'm still stable in games etc.?


No point in stress testing with it off if you plan to turn it back on. Yes, HT makes stressing more difficult to pass.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> HWinfo doesn't seem very accurate for Vcore. It jumps from 1.440 to 1.456 and from there it's 1.472 or something. Is there anything else that can show the Vcore with greater accuracy?


It's the 16mV resolution of the on-die sensor. C PUZ will report the same 16mV increments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Haha...as much of a learning experience OCing has been...I can't imagine doing another week or two worth of testing...
> 
> I think Intel XTU is a great test (for my needs), but a lot of times it takes 4-5+ hours to show any instability...way too long.
> 
> Isn't there some new x264 test that you guys recommended on here? HWBot or something? I remember reading you only need to run it for 30mins or so...


x265 on HWBOT
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's the 16mV resolution of the on-die sensor. C PUZ will report the same 16mV increments.
> x265 on HWBOT
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


Thanks! So 30 minutes of this test is good? Any specific settings, etc?


----------



## Neftex

Im not sure if the x264 stress tests should make to the chart, my chip can pass 8+ hours of it on 4.7GHz at 1.325 vcore but getting errors in 7-8 minutes of occt and 2-3 hours of prime95.
I dont think thats stable enough to make it to the chart. Might be just my chip but I doubt it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks! So 30 minutes of this test is good? Any specific settings, etc?


set it to 2x or 4x Overkill(10GB ram) P-mode, 4K. takes ~ 30 min. If a "part" fails, tune the OC (more vcore most likely) and once you can run x4 overkill, the final tweaking is to get a correction factor very near 1 (>0.95 for sure).


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set it to 2x or 4x Overkill(10GB ram) P-mode, 4K. takes ~ 30 min. If a "part" fails, tune the OC (more vcore most likely) and once you can run x4 overkill, the final tweaking is to get a correction factor very near 1 (>0.95 for sure).


Interesting...thanks for the help. That sure would cut down on testing time quite a bit. I've also found that just running a loop of RealBench Benchmark is actually pretty good too (in terms of difficulty it is between XTU and the full on x264 test).

At this time I am done tuning my OC but if a new BIOS update comes out for my MSI board it may be worth it to try some testing.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus86*
> 
> Thx for this tip, I set it to Disabled (the BIOS recommends this when Overclocking) on my Hero and Adaptive wasn't working. It's now on AUTO and Adaptive is working again.


Glad that helped









Just to let you know I done the same thing, it would boot but blue screen on windows login.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Interesting...thanks for the help. That sure would cut down on testing time quite a bit. I've also found that just running a loop of RealBench Benchmark is actually pretty good too (in terms of difficulty it is between XTU and the full on x264 test).
> 
> At this time I am done tuning my OC but if a new BIOS update comes out for my MSI board it may be worth it to try some testing.


RB is a decent system-wide test, but use the stress test the RB benchmark is not very thorough. You should run the x265 benchmark and post it to HWBOT. The more interest, the more likely it get promoted to points..









8x is a pretty good assessment of efficiency.


----------



## CC268

Thanks for the info...I will have to check out the HWBot test soon.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set it to 2x or 4x Overkill(10GB ram) P-mode, 4K. takes ~ 30 min. If a "part" fails, tune the OC (more vcore most likely) and once you can run x4 overkill, the final tweaking is to get a correction factor very near 1 (>0.95 for sure).


Hey Jpmboy, thanks for the x265, got it as well since I'm always interested in new ways of testing. In my system though I get the following error on Windows 10 Pro TP 10565:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Is it totally OK if I will enable the required setting in my system? Ain't gonna have side effects, right?

Thank you.


----------



## SteveRo

Good afternoon Mr. Darkwizzie,

Please update my 6600K spreadsheet info as follows - change to -

Cache Freqeuncy - *4735*

Stability Test - x264, 5hrs, *34x*, 16T

RAM Speed - *3122 14-15-15-36-300-1*

Ram Volts - *1.4v*

Screen shot -



Much thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, thanks for the x265, got it as well since I'm always interested in new ways of testing. In my system though I get the following error on Windows 10 Pro TP 10565:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it totally OK if I will enable the required setting in my system? Ain't gonna have side effects, right?
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah, it's fine hasn't affected anything here (stability etc) and once you've done it, just change it back. To be honest, I have no idea which is "better", I just assume Windows default even though programs such as this prefer it enabled.


----------



## Zaen

Just did a 1h10min. OCCT with adaptive and seems my cpu is now fixed at turbo speed of x46 and it's near it's max adaptive Vcore plus offset.... have C-states enable. Shouldn't multiplier and Vcore come down? ok, forget this it came down after some 15minutes :\ why so late?

Got DVID on auto btw also asus muticore performance little helper is on, should i disable them with adaptive/offset?

Will submit a x46 overclock manual 1.430Vcore btw. only haven't run memtest, but did 1h10 of OCCT long/heavy work set, 8h x264 16T and beanchmark stress test with 16GB memory available 8h also. want memtest for a system wide test for the chart?

Edit: may post that OC later, adaptive seems to have much better Voltage/Heat balance, although Pwr is almost always over 110W during OCCT test wich i don't like very much, i'm a hard dude to please when it comes to my computers components xD Having a computer electronics background helps with that obsession ^_^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, thanks for the x265, got it as well since I'm always interested in new ways of testing. In my system though I get the following error on Windows 10 Pro TP 10565:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it totally OK if I will enable the required setting in my system? Ain't gonna have side effects, right?
> 
> Thank you.


the HPET is disabled by default in windows... totALLY FINE TO ENABLE THE HIGH PRECISION EVENT TIMER.
At an elevated cmnd prompt enter:
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes_
to disable it use the same command and "no".

JUst an FYI:
These BCDEdit tweaks result in sharp and quick desktop behaviour:
bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes










btw - it's enabled since one can "tamper" with the RTC and skew ( = cheat) on the score easier when disabled.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the HPET is disabled by default in windows... totALLY FINE TO ENABLE THE HIGH PRECISION EVENT TIMER.
> At an elevated cmnd prompt enter:
> _bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes_
> to disable it use the same command and "no".
> 
> JUst an FYI:
> These BCDEdit tweaks result in sharp and quick desktop behaviour:
> bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - it's enabled since one can "tamper" with the RTC and skew ( = cheat) on the score easier when disabled.


only problem i have seen with hpet recently is it cuts the peformance of pcie SSD's like the 950 pro nvme drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> only problem i have seen with hpet recently is it cuts the peformance of pcie SSD's like the 950 pro nvme drive.


really? That's not good. Maybe a firmware upgrade fro sammy can resolve that?

edit: I don;t have a NVMe drive on z170, but with this x99 rig the difference with an Intel 750 NVMe is probably within variance of at least this disk benchmark anyway.
HPET enabled

HPET disabled


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really? That's not good. Maybe a firmware upgrade fro sammy can resolve that?
> 
> edit: I don;t have a NVMe drive on z170, but with this x99 rig the difference with an Intel 750 NVMe is probably within variance of at least this disk benchmark anyway.
> HPET enabled
> 
> HPET disabled


Almost 200 points better w/o hpet - in daily use we would probably never notice the difference - still - what do we give up by turning it off?

correction - 200


----------



## Zaen

Adaptive, although looking promising, is injecting 1,430VID with a max Vcore of 1,456V still getting error's in OCCT and cPU pwr package peaking at 122W, 27W above chip's 95W.

What have other ppl here see in there tests in CPU pwr package?.

Turned off SVID to try and seems the same when it was in auto.

Gotta get some sleep so i get to work on time








I will check in tomorrow o//


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Adaptive, although looking promising, is injecting 1,430VID with a max Vcore of 1,456V still getting error's in OCCT and cPU pwr package peaking at 122W, 27W above chip's 95W.
> 
> What have other ppl here see in there tests in CPU pwr package?.
> 
> Turned off SVID to try and seems the same when it was in auto.
> 
> Gotta get some sleep so i get to work on time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will check in tomorrow o//


i don't have your mobo but 1.456 under load is a pretty healthy dose of cpuv (for a 24/7 box anyway) - how much higher did you want to go?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i don't have your mobo but 1.456 under load is a pretty healthy dose of cpuv (for a 24/7 box anyway) - how much higher did you want to go?


Since my previous scares not above that, will try to lower it. Trying to open HWinfo reports, downloading spreasheet program to run them as i type.

Even different mobo, what was you CPU pwr pack max?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I mean that it only has a few set numbers that it will show ie. 1.456. You won't see 1.453 for example.


If you're getting numbers like 1.453, your software is reading the wrong sensor. It's actually supposed to update in those increments and the ones that say otherwise are usually sensors like VID; not Vcore. Remember that like Haswell, many sensors are mislabeled and will say Vcore while reporting VID, which is wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Almost 200 points better w/o hpet - in daily use we would probably never notice the difference - still - what do we give up by turning it off?
> 
> correction - 200


yah - IF that difference is real it's ~ -6% with HPET enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i don't have your mobo but 1.456 under load is a pretty healthy dose of cpuv (for a 24/7 box anyway) - how much higher did you want to go?


Uh-oh. I'm at 1.49 in bios for 4.7/4.7, 1.488V on the desktop, and 1.456-1.472V under load.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh-oh. I'm at 1.49 in bios for 4.7/4.7, 1.488V on the desktop, and 1.456-1.472V under load.












what setting? manual? adaptive with offset? If the latter, what values in what fields pls, would help me figure if this chip could ever reach x47 without turning my mobo and chip into a toaster oven ^_^


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Since my previous scares not above that, will try to lower it. Trying to open HWinfo reports, downloading spreasheet program to run them as i type.
> 
> Even different mobo, what was you CPU pwr pack max?


I don't know what you mean by "cpu power pack".









For the two skylakes that I've tested with so far (only two) - in the end I've settled with offset and LLC - resulting in idle cpuv of ~.8 to .9v and a load cpuv of around 1.45v.

The offset volts and the LLC needed appear to vary significantly from one processor to another. Not sure of that is just the processor actually - the mobo (in my case - an AsRock OC Formula) assuredly plays a role in this variability as well. *edit - when trying to achieve a target cpuv under load*

My 6700k sample ended up at a little over 49x using offset +110mv and LLC level 2.

My 6600K ended up at a little over 48x if applying manual volts but only at 47x if using offset.

The reason for the lower clock in offset mode is that I ran out of offset mv when I got to +200mv (mobo max







) with LLC level 1

This max offset voltage resulted in a load voltage of only 1.408v (I needed 1.45v or so for 48x on this chip.







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what setting? manual? adaptive with offset? If the latter, what values in what fields pls, would help me figure if this chip could ever reach x47 without turning my mobo and chip into a toaster oven ^_^


actually both. Identical XTU performance manual or fixed vcore, the pic above was with manual vcore.
Adaptive:


I'll have to restart to drop a bios settings txt file...

here's the bios settings.

47c47m3466adaptive_setting.txt 29k .txt file


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yah - IF that difference is real it's ~ -6% with HPET enabled.
> Uh-oh. I'm at 1.49 in bios for 4.7/4.7, 1.488V on the desktop, and 1.456-1.472V under load.


Say again? - your idle volts are 1.488v with load of 1.456-1.472v? Maybe you meant 1.488v desktop and 1.456-1.472 voltmeter both under load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Say again? - your idle volts are 1.488v with load of 1.456-1.472v? Maybe you meant 1.488v desktop and 1.456-1.472 voltmeter both under load?


yeah, the vcore will jump between 1.456 and 1.472 when reading the sensor (16mV bins) with cpuZ or AID64 etc.. DMM reading is smack between @ 1.463 +/-.002. The LC setting for this OC is 4 (where 1 = max droop), so a fair amount of vdroop (lol - I think I'm the only member that likes vdroop







)
lowered vcore 5mV...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, the vcore will jump between 1.456 and 1.472 when reading the sensor (16mV bins) with cpuZ or AID64 etc.. DMM reading is smack betwween @ 1.463 +/-.002. The LC setting for this OC is 4 (wher 1 = max droop), so a fair amount of vdroop (lol - I thik I'm the only member that likes vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> lowered vcore 5mV...


ok that all makes sense - voltmeter measured cpuv 1.463 at full load is fine. regarding llc - its what works is what matters!!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I don't know what you mean by "cpu power pack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the two skylakes that I've tested with so far (only two) - in the end I've settled with offset and LLC - resulting in idle cpuv of ~.8 to .9v and a load cpuv of around 1.45v.
> 
> The offset volts and the LLC needed appear to vary significantly from one processor to another. Not sure of that is just the processor actually - the mobo (in my case - an AsRock OC Formula) assuredly plays a role in this variability as well.
> 
> My 6700k sample ended up at a little over 49x using offset +110mv and LLC level 2.
> 
> My 6600K ended up at a little over 48x if applying manual volts but only at 47x if using offset.
> 
> The reason for the lower clock in offset mode is that I ran out of offset mv when I got to +200mv (mobo max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with LLC level 1
> 
> This max offset voltage resulted in a load voltage of only 1.408v (I needed 1.45v or so for 48x on this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


HWiNFO shows it as CPU package power and it should stand for what it figures the cores are consuming in Watts. Skylake is, as u can see in CPU-Z, a 95w platform, with some extra room... surely... but how much and for how long...? Haven't read that yet in this cpu specs (2 volume document) what is it's max Volts over Amps to get max Watts before real trouble for the cores.

For me i only could get a stable offset of x46 with LLC 5 or 6, Vcore in bios 1,430V positive offset of 0,030V i think (in mid OCCT test of adaptive cant check them exactly).

My VID never went above 1,380V, min of around 1,220V, but Vcore went up to 1,488V during OCCT 1h10min test, averaged at 1,472V rarely came to 1,456V.

Could have been SVID, i only turned that of tonight while running adaptive tests.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ok that all makes sense - voltmeter measured cpuv 1.463 at full load is fine. regarding llc - its what works is what matters!!










easily can decrease droop and lower the difference between idle and load (which will still be 1.463V)... but with adaptive. Well you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> HWiNFO shows it as CPU package power and it should stand for what it figures the cores are consuming in Watts. Skylake is, as u can see in CPU-Z, a 95w platform, with some extra room... surely... but how much and for how long...? Haven't read that yet in this cpu specs (2 volume document) what is it's max Volts over Amps to get max Watts before real trouble for the cores.
> 
> For me i only could get a stable offset of x46 with LLC 5 or 6, Vcore in bios 1,430V positive offset of 0,030V i think (in mid OCCT test of adaptive cant check them exactly).
> 
> My VID never went above 1,380V, min of around 1,220V, but Vcore went up to 1,488V during OCCT 1h10min test, averaged at 1,472V rarely came to 1,456V.
> 
> Could have been SVID, i only turned that of tonight while running adaptive tests.


you can leave SVID on auto. The bios "rules" work fine whether manual or adaptive.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually both. Identical XTU performance manual or fixed vcore, the pic above was with manual vcore.
> Adaptive:
> 
> 
> I'll have to restart to drop a bios settings txt file...
> 
> here's the bios settings.
> 
> 47c47m3466adaptive_setting.txt 29k .txt file


I see a lot of settings my mobo bios doesn't have, very nice







looks like Asus Hero ones. Also see some pwr value limits

Long Duration Package Power Limit [500]
Package Power Time Window [100]

I believe mine are set to auto.

Edit: Passed OCCT with x46, LLC5, adaptive 1,375V/positive offset 0,040V, HWiNFO showed during the test max VID of 1,420V (constant was 1,419V), max Vcore 1,440V. Will see if i can lower it's volts more tomorrow night. these settings failed 101x46, i will also try to see what get's me to x47 if possible within my limits and LLC.

And THX Jpmboy, you were very helpful with some food for thought about adaptive


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> HWiNFO shows it as CPU package power and it should stand for what it figures the cores are consuming in Watts. Skylake is, as u can see in CPU-Z, a 95w platform, with some extra room... surely... but how much and for how long...? Haven't read that yet in this cpu specs (2 volume document) what is it's max Volts over Amps to get max Watts before real trouble for the cores.
> 
> For me i only could get a stable offset of x46 with LLC 5 or 6, Vcore in bios 1,430V positive offset of 0,030V i think (in mid OCCT test of adaptive cant check them exactly).
> 
> My VID never went above 1,380V, min of around 1,220V, but Vcore went up to 1,488V during OCCT 1h10min test, averaged at 1,472V rarely came to 1,456V.
> 
> Could have been SVID, i only turned that of tonight while running adaptive tests.


Are there wattage limits for skylake? I thought all we had to worry about was volts!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I see a lot of settings my mobo bios doesn't have, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Asus Hero ones. Also see some pwr value limits
> 
> Long Duration Package Power Limit [500]
> Package Power Time Window [100]
> 
> I believe mine are set to auto.


asus Max VIII extreme.


----------



## Jpmboy

You can leave the power limits and duration on auto... until you see a shutdown or downclock under (really) high current draw, like p95.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Im not sure if the x264 stress tests should make to the chart, my chip can pass 8+ hours of it on 4.7GHz at 1.325 vcore but getting errors in 7-8 minutes of occt and 2-3 hours of prime95.


That's expected behavior.


----------



## SteveRo

On AsRock oc formula the 48x preset has both Long Duration and Short Duration Power Limit set to 4095 - whatever that means - surely not 4095 watts!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> On AsRock oc formula the 48x preset has both Long Duration and Short Duration Power Limit set to 4095 - whatever that means - surely not 4095 watts!!


That must be the max setting the bios will accept - it's a ceiling in watts. Doesn't mean you will use 4 kW, only that you could.








short limit is 1.25x the long limit unless you override it manually. So... setting long duration should be sufficient. I'd ask a EE like Praz if the power time window (on long duration) impacts the short limit.


----------



## Rikuo

Having a really weird issue now. Been stable @ 1.44v 4.8ghz for over a month now just fine.

Decided to update my asus z170 VIII hero bios from 1001 -> 1102, Used the exact same bios settings and it wont even pass half a x264 loop anymore..

Figured it must be the bios? So I Went back to 1001 & It STILL wont pass a single loop in x264

What is going on?


----------



## error-id10t

CPU burn-in and now it needs little more love (voltage) to stay running at those clocks?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Having a really weird issue now. Been stable @ 1.44v 4.8ghz for over a month now just fine.
> 
> Decided to update my asus z170 VIII hero bios from 1001 -> 1102, Used the exact same bios settings and it wont even pass half a x264 loop anymore..
> 
> Figured it must be the bios? So I Went back to 1001 & It STILL wont pass a single loop in x264
> 
> What is going on?


load optimized defaults - save and exit - change settings - save and exit.

I had this happen on the same board where i went from 100 to 101 baseclock and everything completely broke. Wasn't stable at all, just had to reset.


----------



## theunknownkid

Username: theunknownkid
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.13
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4710mhz
Cache Frequency:4.1
Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
Vcore: 1.416v
FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
Cooling Solution: NH-D15
Stability Test: 90 loops custom x264 16T, 8hr RealBench

Batch Number: unknown, no longer have box, purchased in Australia
Ram Speed: XMP 3600 8-19-19-39, 1.35v
Motherboard: MSI Z170A-Gaming M7
LLC Setting: AUTO
Misc Comments: Max temp 74 degrees

Picture Verification:


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Having a really weird issue now. Been stable @ 1.44v 4.8ghz for over a month now just fine.
> 
> Decided to update my asus z170 VIII hero bios from 1001 -> 1102, Used the exact same bios settings and it wont even pass half a x264 loop anymore..
> 
> Figured it must be the bios? So I Went back to 1001 & It STILL wont pass a single loop in x264
> 
> What is going on?


I would be thinking hard about what else I've changed since i last had a good x264 run.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> load optimized defaults - save and exit - change settings - save and exit.
> 
> I had this happen on the same board where i went from 100 to 101 baseclock and everything completely broke. Wasn't stable at all, just had to reset.


+++


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Username: theunknownkid
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.13
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4710mhz
> Cache Frequency:4.1
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
> Vcore: 1.416v
> FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
> Cooling Solution: NH-D15
> Stability Test: 90 loops custom x264 16T, 8hr RealBench
> 
> Batch Number: unknown, no longer have box, purchased in Australia
> Ram Speed: XMP 3600 8-19-19-39, 1.35v
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A-Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Misc Comments: Max temp 74 degrees
> 
> Picture Verification:

















you could probably go 48x if you accept ~1.45 cpuv (hwinfo)?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> set it to 2x or 4x Overkill(10GB ram) P-mode, 4K. takes ~ 30 min. If a "part" fails, tune the OC (more vcore most likely) and once you can run x4 overkill, the final tweaking is to get a correction factor very near 1 (>0.95 for sure).


I guess I'm blind, but I can't see a correction factor.








Can you point out where it's displayed on the x265 test? Or is this something you calculated?









---

BTW A shout out to all my fellow Vets out there (wherever you served) on Veteran's day here in the US!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I guess I'm blind, but I can't see a correction factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point out where it's displayed on the x265 test? Or is this something you calculated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> BTW A shout out to all my fellow Vets out there (wherever you served) on Veteran's day here in the US!


in red







-


edit - also yes! happy veterans day to everyone!
I flew a desk at SAC Hq, Omaha - feeding punch cards into IBM 360/370's circa 1979








Long live JCL and Fortran IV !!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Wow. Maybe I need to increase the resolution on my 27" screen! lol.

Thanks!

EDIT:
1971-73 for me SE Asia.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Wow. Maybe I need to increase the resolution on my 27" screen! lol.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> 1971-73 for me SE Asia.


it's that text scaling... 125% here.
lol - 73-75 and I thank Nixon!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> On AsRock oc formula the 48x preset has both Long Duration and Short Duration Power Limit set to 4095 - whatever that means - surely not 4095 watts!!


Hello

A high setting such as 4095 effectively disables the package power limits. At stock settings the Long Duration Power Limit is set to the spec'd TDP The window used for this is in the tens of milliseconds. Tau is used for this measured value which is an averaging constant based on a weighted moving average power calculation. The Short Duration Power Limit is normally set 20% - 30% higher than the spec'd TDP and is an absolute limit with a window of a few milliseconds. Exceeding this limit will immediately result in actions taken to lower power consumption to comply with the set limit.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that text scaling... 125% here.
> lol - 73-75 and I thank Nixon!!


Yep tricky Dicky.







At least Carter gave everyone in Armed Forces a substantial raise. $177/month E1 yeah baby. lol.

Here's my x265:


x47 and 2666 DRAM running @ 3000


----------



## Rikuo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> load optimized defaults - save and exit - change settings - save and exit.
> 
> I had this happen on the same board where i went from 100 to 101 baseclock and everything completely broke. Wasn't stable at all, just had to reset.


I already loaded defaults, Didnt save/exit between though. I'll try that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep tricky Dicky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Carter gave everyone in Armed Forces a substantial raise. $177/month E1 yeah baby. lol.
> 
> Here's my x265:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x47 and 2666 DRAM running @ 3000


Lol - I know, just enough to feed my '64 Riviera.








Nice x265! Daaum, it's tempting to pick up a 6700K. ..


----------



## 901-Memphis

My 6600k is currently at 4.8 with 1.375v LLC level 5 on prolimatech megahalems rev c max temps 62C on an Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO. I haven't got a chance to overnight stability test it but I am 5 passes Intel burn test stable as well as game stable, and every benchmark I've tried including 32m super pi, ROG real bench, and many more.


----------



## 901-Memphis

Also I haven't even began to find the limit yet this was one of the first settings I tried after reading the statistics I might be able to go higher on multi or lower on volts, seems like a really good chip so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like a good one!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A high setting such as 4095 effectively disables the package power limits. At stock settings the Long Duration Power Limit is set to the spec'd TDP The window used for this is in the tens of milliseconds. Tau is used for this measured value which is an averaging constant based on a weighted moving average power calculation. The Short Duration Power Limit is normally set 20% - 30% higher than the spec'd TDP and is an absolute limit with a window of a few milliseconds. Exceeding this limit will immediately result in actions taken to lower power consumption to comply with the set limit.


Thx for the explanation







_o_ _o_

Let me throw in a more specific question. A sustained 121W CPU package pwr for 3-5min. at 1,45V VID giving about 82Amp in the cores with intervals of 1-2min. of lower Wattage, is safe for this platform that is marked stock at 95W?

I got these values from HWiNFO although Amps, that i figured myself, seem low xD

Edit: 83,4A i used calc now ^_^

Edit2: Not sure what is safe with cpu's cause i'm used to much smaller pwr pack CI's so maybe it's too high? xD


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a good one!


Yes I'm hoping to hit stable 4.9 ghz on air, I still have room on temperatures and voltage plus I'm only using a single 60 cfm 120mm, I might move up to push/pull 140mm. Who knows maybe the first 5 ghz 6600k on air?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> Yes I'm hoping to hit stable 4.9 ghz on air, I still have room on temperatures and voltage plus I'm only using a single 60 cfm 120mm, I might move up to push/pull 140mm. Who knows maybe the first 5 ghz 6600k on air?


How the hell do you get thouse low temps, there much lower than even on water, i get over 80c with my dh-n14 just at 4.5ghz 1.35v with prime after 10 minutes, what air cooler do you have, oh, and thats with 3 case fans and 2 fans on my cpu cooler, or is your pc outside in the snow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> Yes I'm hoping to hit stable 4.9 ghz on air, I still have room on temperatures and voltage plus I'm only using a single 60 cfm 120mm, I might move up to push/pull 140mm. Who knows maybe the first 5 ghz 6600k on air?


well, at least second anyway...








(XTU results)


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> How the hell do you get thouse low temps, there much lower than even on water, i get over 80c with my dh-n14 just at 4.5ghz 1.35v with prime after 10 minutes, what air cooler do you have, oh, and thats with 3 case fans and 2 fans on my cpu cooler, or is your pc outside in the snow


I'm using a Prolimatech Megahalems Rev C with ambient temperatures never above 66F


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, at least second anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (XTU results)


Glad to know it's possible, maybe someone would want my chip if it's cherry and I can turn a profit and get a 6700k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> Glad to know it's possible, maybe someone would want my chip if it's cherry and I can turn a profit and get a 6700k


probably/ just don't "loosen" it up with hours of high current stress testing...


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably/ just don't "loosen" it up with hours of high current stress testing...


So what threshold would that be? I was planning on running my 4.8 @ 1.375v on x264 tonight to see how it does.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikuo*
> 
> Having a really weird issue now. Been stable @ 1.44v 4.8ghz for over a month now just fine.
> 
> Decided to update my asus z170 VIII hero bios from 1001 -> 1102, Used the exact same bios settings and it wont even pass half a x264 loop anymore..
> 
> Figured it must be the bios? So I Went back to 1001 & It STILL wont pass a single loop in x264
> 
> What is going on?


I have the same board. Let me know if you fixed it. I dont want to update from 1001 until i know whats up.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> Also I haven't even began to find the limit yet this was one of the first settings I tried after reading the statistics I might be able to go higher on multi or lower on volts, seems like a really good chip so far.


looking good!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> So what threshold would that be? I was planning on running my 4.8 @ 1.375v on x264 tonight to see how it does.


a quicker test is the hwbot x265 test - run it at 4k, 4x, Pmode on (about 20-30 min) - if you pass that (.95 or better correction factor?) you have a shot at getting x264 for 5 hours -
















edit - http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> a quicker test is the hwbot x265 test - run it at 4k, 4x, Pmode on (about 20-30 min) - if you pass that (.95 or better correction factor?) you have a shot at getting x264 for 5 hours -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


I think it failed that test, it gave me a windows error that the program stopped responding but i kept watching for awhile and it was still running and moving and stuff, kinda weird. Max temps were 63C, not much higher than normal.


----------



## sojufeeler

I Bookmarked it. I will try later,


----------



## SavellM

Ok I'm back and my desk is almost finished...

Will be updating my OC settings later and seeing what's sustainable.


----------



## TheXes

Hello guys,

I've got a bit of problem here.
I'm on 4.4 @ 1.32 XMP profile on 16gb ddr4 C8 disabled and 4.0 cache. Everything else is auto.
I happy with this as +100/200hz is not a big deal in games but it would be a higher temp and I rather stay cool









I run a couple of tests the system was stable (no major 24h test or anything). I played games BF4 Project Cars etc never crashed.

BUT the problem is when I start up the PC sometimes it want to go to the BIOS and set himself back to default. This happens after ... lets say every 10th (?) start up.
It really buggers me. When I shut down the pc it always shut down correctly. (As far as I'm aware) and today after I made couple of changes in the BIOS I got a error msg on boot:
BiInitalizeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
I went back to the BIOS and hit F10 save and exit and worked fine.
Any idea what could be the problem?

Specs:
6700k
NH 14D
Gigabyte Gaming 7
Vengeance 16 3000mhz
SSD Samsung 840PRO
HDD WD Green 500gb
HDD WD Red 3TB
Xonar D2x
Gigabyte G1 970 SLI
FSP 700 gold (3ish years old)
Windows 10 64 bit pro


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got a bit of problem here.
> I'm on 4.4 @ 1.32 XMP profile on 16gb ddr4 C8 disabled and 4.0 cache. Everything else is auto.
> I happy with this as +100/200hz is not a big deal in games but it would be a higher temp and I rather stay cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a couple of tests the system was stable (no major 24h test or anything). I played games BF4 Project Cars etc never crashed.
> 
> BUT the problem is when I start up the PC sometimes it want to go to the BIOS and set himself back to default. This happens after ... lets say every 10th (?) start up.
> It really buggers me. When I shut down the pc it always shut down correctly. (As far as I'm aware) and today after I made couple of changes in the BIOS I got a error msg on boot:
> BiInitalizeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
> I went back to the BIOS and hit F10 save and exit and worked fine.
> Any idea what could be the problem?
> 
> Specs:
> 6700k
> NH 14D
> Gigabyte Gaming 7
> Vengeance 16 3000mhz
> SSD Samsung 840PRO
> HDD WD Green 500gb
> HDD WD Red 3TB
> Xonar D2x
> Gigabyte G1 970 SLI
> FSP 700 gold (3ish years old)
> Windows 10 64 bit pro


I assume you've already checked to see if there is a bios update? Does it reset at default bios settings?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's that text scaling... 125% here.
> lol - 73-75 and I thank Nixon!!


Hold down the ctrl key and mouse wheel in chrome -














- as I have gotten older i'm doing a lot more of this!


----------



## TheXes

Yes indeed I have the latest "F5" Bios. and yes its try to restart is self to default. To be correct it says. Load the default bios, load enter to bios and restart with default bios options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Yes indeed I have the latest "F5" Bios. and yes its try to restart is self to default. To be correct it says. Load the default bios, load enter to bios and restart with default bios options.


you're probably not gonna want to hear this but, absent an electrical fault in the system, my first thought would be the OC is/was not stable.


----------



## TheXes

Thanks very much for your help.

Probably you are right but how is it possible it only happens on Start and never on heavy load?
Could it be my psu as well? I heard I should have Skylake approved one not sure if I'm is that or not. (Bit old but a good one tho)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.
> 
> Probably you are right but how is it possible it only happens on Start and never on heavy load?
> Could it be my psu as well? I heard I should have Skylake approved one not sure if I'm is that or not. (Bit old but a good one tho)


eh, as far as the PSU goes, I'm using an old 1200w and it works fine... certainly not skylake approved. High load stability is one thing depending on the source of the load but not necessarily a system stability verification, and it is strange that it only happens on a (cold?) start, and not a warm restart? Correct?

Most folks do not really test the stability of ram, and this can lead to all sorts of problems as write-back errors accumulate throughout the OS install. Did you run something like HCI memtest or google stressapptest on the ram before long-term use?


----------



## TheXes

Yes only on cold start (after night)
I raised my voltage to 1.325 To see if it helps.

I didn't run memetest yet tbh. Also read somewhere I should set myself and not leave on XMP auto but when I change to manual in the BIOS there are much more setting then I know about my RAM.
eg 15-17-17-35 2t that is all I know but in the BIOS there are 16 parameter to set or leave it auto.
Also when I set my dram voltage I cannot set to 1.35 only 1.34 or 1.36 so l've left on auto XMP


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Yes only on cold start (after night)
> I raised my voltage to 1.325 To see if it helps.
> 
> I didn't run memetest yet tbh. Also read somewhere I should set myself and not leave on XMP auto but when I change to manual in the BIOS there are much more setting then I know about my RAM.
> eg 15-17-17-35 2t that is all I know but in the BIOS there are 16 parameter to set or leave it auto.
> Also when I set my dram voltage I cannot set to 1.35 only 1.34 or 1.36 so l've left on auto XMP


Just set the "main" DRAM settings eg 15-17-17-35 CR2 (and speed) and the Auto will take care of the rest. I've had many Gigabyte boards and often had to manually enter timings when the XMP would not work right. But note I don't have a Z170 Gigabyte board, I went Asus this time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Yes only on cold start (after night)
> I raised my voltage to 1.325 To see if it helps.
> 
> I didn't run memetest yet tbh. Also read somewhere I should set myself and not leave on XMP auto but when I change to manual in the BIOS there are much more setting then I know about my RAM.
> eg 15-17-17-35 2t that is all I know but in the BIOS there are 16 parameter to set or leave it auto.
> Also when I set my dram voltage I cannot set to 1.35 only 1.34 or 1.36 so l've left on auto XMP


Yeah, I wasn;t suggesting memtest86+ or something like that (basically useless beyond checking if the stick(s) are broken). Google "HCI Memtest" and run it per the author's instructions while in windows - when you get to windows.








1.36V VDIMM is fine. it will float quite a bit anyway, and ddr4 is fine up to 1.5V which is the limit for Intel XMP certification. Set the primary ram timings as mandrix advises leaving all other settings in the ram timings menu on auto.
Cold boot only? raise VSA (VCCSA) to 1.15-1.2V, and VCCIO to 1.15V when you set ram timings and voltage manually. XMP can be very querky on some rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> *Just set the "main" DRAM settings eg 15-17-17-35 CR2 (and speed) and the Auto will take care of the rest*. I've had many Gigabyte boards and often had to manually enter timings when the XMP would not work right. But note I don't have a Z170 Gigabyte board, I went Asus this time.


^^ This.


----------



## TheXes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Just set the "main" DRAM settings eg 15-17-17-35 CR2 (and speed) and the Auto will take care of the rest. I've had many Gigabyte boards and often had to manually enter timings when the XMP would not work right. But note I don't have a Z170 Gigabyte board, I went Asus this time.


Thanks mate for the help, what about the voltage? 1.36 would be 100% safe? I don't wanna hurt my precious ☺


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Thanks mate for the help, what about the voltage? 1.36 would be 100% safe? I don't wanna hurt my precious ☺


If they were mine, then yeah I would if I had to. But I'm not going to tell you anything is 100% safe.








Was it you who said you couldn't set 1.35v? Have you tried 1.34?


----------



## Jpmboy

Intel will certify ram XMP to 1.5V. The ram has no issue with that much voltage, or a lot more... Intel's limit of 1.5V is based on their robustness characterization of the CPU IMC. 1.36V is ABSOLUTELY safe. (period)
I have been running 1.425V VDIMM (or higher) since launch.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Intel will certify ram XMP to 1.5V. The ram has no issue with that much voltage, or a lot more... Intel's limit of 1.5V is based on their robustness characterization of the CPU IMC. 1.36V is ABSOLUTELY safe. (period)
> I have been running 1.425V VDIMM (or higher) since launch.


I've been running 1.4v dramv almost 24/7 - some of the major ram makers/sellers are selling 1.4v ram. They wouldn't be doing that unless they were pretty sure of its safety - they would be financially liable otherwise.









edit - for example - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just got all my parts for my 6700K build. I'll be using the small Noctua NH-L9i cooler (Slightly better then Intel coolers). What should I expect for voltages if I'm aiming for a 4.4Ghz overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I've been running 1.4v dramv almost 24/7 - some of the major ram makers/sellers are selling 1.4v ram. They wouldn't be doing that unless they were pretty sure of its safety - they would be financially liable otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - for example - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231955


Yeah - folks worry about the wrong thing. The sticks themselves are very tough - 8x4GB sticks on my x99 have been at 1.455V for over 8 months now. Any problem at these voltages is more likely the CPU IMC and not DDR4 frying.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just got all my parts for my 6700K build. I'll be using the small Noctua NH-L9i cooler (Slightly better then Intel coolers). What should I expect for voltages if I'm aiming for a 4.4Ghz overclock?


Give it a try! But will you be satisfied with 4.4??


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Give it a try! But will you be satisfied with 4.4??


I should be. My 4790K was left at stock clocks but very undervolted


----------



## Tennobanzai

And here's my setup while I reinstall Windows. Decided to go with my NH-C14 for now. Should be able to find my best OC with it

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/kiki...D-4E7A-BA96-791956852578_zpspwbk3mgf.jpg.html


----------



## ladcrooks

These bios changes for the asus boards - are they rushed out? My ausu plus board bois 412 seems to cripple adaptive mode and the 0504, 2 attempts leaves my screen blank.

One thing i have learned from this - don not be in a hurry to embrace new tech straight away , let others be the Guinea pigs.









My 1st Asus board for many years - normally Giga but had no choice for a micro board. When skylake came out I got one out on launch day.

Giga next time


----------



## drop24

ASUS boards are the best if you get one of their high end models. If you want something cheap but still decent then I would go for Gigabyte.


----------



## ladcrooks

Are they really ? Asus overrated for sure - rma for UK is or was hopeless, hence why i never usually touch asus, nor do my mates


----------



## tomino87

Hello, guys
I am new at Overclocking, got new PC, I6600K with Gigabyte z170 g3 mobo 16GB ram ddr4 2166.
Installed all drivers, successfully flashed bios and then OCed in BIOS CPU to 4.500 core ~ 1.35V (no cache,no ram) , did some 10min stresstesting, all OK, played some hours of games all fine, temps are great.
BUT, today i noticed some random freez in windows after 10minutes of deskop idle web browsing, I had to reset PC and after that it was automatically reseting (turning OFF and ON) in a 3 second loop like so i had to switch off my PSU. after some time it booted to win fine, but i went back to bios to set default core freq,voltage ?
It happened already twice.

I wonder why it did, What did i wrong, and why it did at almost zero CPU/PC activity and not at stresstesting / games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Are they really ? Asus overrated for sure - rma for UK is or was hopeless, hence why i never usually touch asus, nor do my mates


luckily I haven't had to use any MB manufacturer's RMA. Doubtful one comes thru any all smiley.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomino87*
> 
> Hello, guys
> I am new at Overclocking, got new PC, I6600K with Gigabyte z170 g3 mobo 16GB ram ddr4 2166.
> Installed all drivers, successfully flashed bios and then OCed in BIOS CPU to 4.500 core ~ 1.35V (no cache,no ram) , did some 10min stresstesting, all OK, played some hours of games all fine, temps are great.
> BUT, today i noticed some random freez in windows after 10minutes of deskop idle web browsing, I had to reset PC and after that it was automatically reseting (turning OFF and ON) in a 3 second loop like so i had to switch off my PSU. after some time it booted to win fine, but i went back to bios to set default core freq,voltage ?
> It happened already twice.
> 
> I wonder why it did, What did i wrong, and why it did at almost zero CPU/PC activity and not at stresstesting / games.


Ram is 2133 - right? Do a complete clrcmos - if that requires removing the battery for 20min, do so. Then run at stock settings... still freezing?


----------



## Weber

I called Asus motherboard support at 7pm local last night, got a human speaking my language. Solved my problem and had a wonderful chat (20 minutes) about stuff. They will always be my vendor of choice.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Asus overrated for sure - rma for UK is or was hopeless, hence why i never usually touch asus, nor do my mates


Hello

UK RMA through ASUS should be infrequent at most. First 2 years of ownership is handled at the point of purchase.


----------



## tomino87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> luckily I haven't had to use any MB manufacturer's RMA. Doubtful one comes thru any all smiley.
> Ram is 2133 - right? Do a complete clrcmos - if that requires removing the battery for 20min, do so. Then run at stock settings... still freezing?


Yep 2133, typo, I am running stock setting for today, no problems at all, played some games, some HD youtube... Should i rather try to OC it not in bios but in OS via Gigabyte extreme tunning utility ? Got 600W corsair PSU, i just dont get it why it freezed while iddle and did ok while load/stresstest.
temps are 29 idle , max 52 after 10min full load


----------



## ladcrooks

well tried the bios for the 3rd, 4th, time and still no joy - reverted back to 0412 and working but not adaptive mode, oh well, lucky those that get on well with Asus, and Asus did have a bad track record here in the UK.

So if your praising them and live in America, well that's a different ball game


----------



## Phreec

I'm also careful about rushing BIOS updates for my z170 pro gaming. Still on the pre-fclk fix one and will stay with it til they release a generally kink free one with working adaptive voltages.


----------



## tomino87

Guys, can you help me analyze what is my Core voltage value ? In bios i set it to 1.325 up from defaul stock value 1.3 V for 6600k , but in CPU-Z and Aida64 as you can see 1.272 V .
HW info currect voltage around 1.2 V in stress test ? I am a bit lost.

screenshot
http://oi64.tinypic.com/j9ynis.jpg

edit, nwm found out, its back to 1,325 in idle


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomino87*
> 
> Guys, can you help me analyze what is my Core voltage value ? In bios i set it to 1.325 up from defaul stock value 1.3 V for 6600k , but in CPU-Z and Aida64 as you can see 1.272 V .
> HW info currect voltage around 1.2 V in stress test ? I am a bit lost.
> 
> screenshot
> http://oi64.tinypic.com/j9ynis.jpg
> 
> edit, nwm found out, its back to 1,325 in idle


In hwinfo - you want to look for Vcore not vid


----------



## Tennobanzai

This is somewhat off topic but what is everyone doing to test if they have stable RAM?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This is somewhat off topic but what is everyone doing to test if they have stable RAM?


I'm running HCI Memtest right now to test my Trindent-Z. Although not fiddled it's 3.000MHz are above mobo specs of 2133MHz, so i'm testing them to the bare minimum of 200% coverage. When i get this rig complete and OC'ed everything in it i will have to re-do all the tests and then i might go for the full 1K% coverage.

Also google ramstressapp is mentioned around too as a good one for DDR4. Personally i haven't tried it or found it either xD Sticking with HCI Memtest. Had to open 7 instances of it and test 2GB ram in each, win 10 was eating up 1,5 GB ram then for some reason, so i couldn't test the full 16GB.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This is somewhat off topic but what is everyone doing to test if they have stable RAM?


hsi memtest is pretty good - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

just keep creating new instances of it until you have used up say 95% or so of memory - i usually just do 1 loop but to make sure its stable - i don't know - probably 3 loops? jpmboy found this for us - he will expand









edit - I missed what zaen wrote - he covered it pretty good


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> hsi memtest is pretty good - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> just keep creating new instances of it until you have used up say 95% or so of memory - i usually just do 1 loop but to make sure its stable - i don't know - probably 3 loops? jpmboy found this for us - he will expand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - I missed what zaen wrote - he covered it pretty good


Depending on one's tolerance of stability testing, HCI should at least cover 75%+ of installed ram and run one instance per thread (or core w/ no HT). 5 laps is pretty solid. 10 laps w/ o errors is "no worries - ever" stable








It works cache pretty hard, so cache instability will show, so at first failure, lower cache multi a notch or two. If it still fails, then it's ram.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomino87*
> 
> Guys, can you help me analyze what is my Core voltage value ? In bios i set it to 1.325 up from defaul stock value 1.3 V for 6600k , but in CPU-Z and Aida64 as you can see 1.272 V .
> HW info currect voltage around 1.2 V in stress test ? I am a bit lost.
> 
> screenshot
> http://oi64.tinypic.com/j9ynis.jpg
> 
> edit, nwm found out, its back to 1,325 in idle


The voltage goes down from what youve set as CPU load goes up, thats normal if LLC is off. Theres specific option called Load Line Calibration to make the idle/load voltage difference lower.
Its usually recommended to set LLC 4-5. This is what I think but as Im new to all this Id wait for confirmation from someone else.


----------



## whipple16

just got my 6700k up and running. easiest overclock ever!!! vcore and multiplier and i was done. gonna play around more this weekend and see what i can really get but for a 30 second overclock that is prime stable im pretty impressed
4.6 @ 1.34v in bios

just running a h100 right now for cooling but my water cooling stuff should show up this weekend but im kinda surprised how good the corsair aio units work...


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got a bit of problem here.
> I'm on 4.4 @ 1.32 XMP profile on 16gb ddr4 C8 disabled and 4.0 cache. Everything else is auto.
> I happy with this as +100/200hz is not a big deal in games but it would be a higher temp and I rather stay cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a couple of tests the system was stable (no major 24h test or anything). I played games BF4 Project Cars etc never crashed.
> 
> BUT the problem is when I start up the PC sometimes it want to go to the BIOS and set himself back to default. This happens after ... lets say every 10th (?) start up.
> It really buggers me. When I shut down the pc it always shut down correctly. (As far as I'm aware) and today after I made couple of changes in the BIOS I got a error msg on boot:
> BiInitalizeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
> I went back to the BIOS and hit F10 save and exit and worked fine.
> Any idea what could be the problem?
> 
> Specs:
> 6700k
> NH 14D
> Gigabyte Gaming 7
> Vengeance 16 3000mhz
> SSD Samsung 840PRO
> HDD WD Green 500gb
> HDD WD Red 3TB
> Xonar D2x
> Gigabyte G1 970 SLI
> FSP 700 gold (3ish years old)
> Windows 10 64 bit pro


Issue with F5 bios, Gigabyte just released beta bios F6f that fixes many issues. They added the option to increase mouse speed!

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5481#bios


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _o_ _o_
> 
> Let me throw in a more specific question. A sustained 121W CPU package pwr for 3-5min. at 1,45V VID giving about 82Amp in the cores with intervals of 1-2min. of lower Wattage, is safe for this platform that is marked stock at 95W?
> 
> I got these values from HWiNFO although Amps, that i figured myself, seem low xD
> 
> Edit: 83,4A i used calc now ^_^
> 
> Edit2: Not sure what is safe with cpu's cause i'm used to much smaller pwr pack CI's so maybe it's too high? xD


I was pondering the same question as you the other week, and it wasn't until I went back and re-read the skylake spec sheet that I realised that I'd misunderstood what TDP actually was.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but now my understanding is that TDP is a design spec/target rather than a hard limit. The 95w TDP on the k series means it's designed to dissipate that much power/heat, so needs (at least) a cooling solution that can handle that. If I were putting it in a media pc where I could only fit a fanless heat sink or something, then I would use that mainboard TDP max wattage setting you're talking about get the processor to self-limit the amount of power the processor used/dissipated, so it doesn't get too hot.

The specs sheet for skylake gives a vcore limit of 1.5V and iccmax of 100A, so it would follow that the actual maximum power the processor can handle before going out of spec is 150 watts.

Anyone have any input on this? I hope I'm not completely wrong...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> just got my 6700k up and running. easiest overclock ever!!! vcore and multiplier and i was done. gonna play around more this weekend and see what i can really get but for a 30 second overclock that is prime stable im pretty impressed
> 4.6 @ 1.34v in bios
> 
> just running a h100 right now for cooling but my water cooling stuff should show up this weekend but im kinda surprised how good the corsair aio units work...


What are your temps like on Prime?


----------



## error-id10t

He doesn't know.. it ran for less than a minute!!







/jks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I called Asus motherboard support at 7pm local last night, got a human speaking my language. Solved my problem and had a wonderful chat (20 minutes) about stuff. They will always be my vendor of choice.


That's good to hear. Haven't needed to contact them but still good to know.

Gigabyte has a good warranty service...maybe not so much in terms of person-to-person, but for fixing a "broken" motherboard their service is excellent.

Guess I'll find out how good EK's support is...I put a backplate on my 390x waterblock and one of the standoffs threaded insert twisted right off in the block! Lacking anything else I superglued the standoff back in place and very lightly tightened the screw! That pretty much ruined a whole day. I'm pretty sure I'll get blamed for over tightening the screw (not the case) but maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## SteveRo

Mr Mandrix - sorry to hear about that. We all have bandaids of some sort - I have loose case fans laying all over my z170 board


----------



## tomino87

Guys, i need help. I am getting random freez after cold PC starts after overclocking CPU 6600k. It only happens after cold start 1hour+ PC offline.I boot win7, open browser and in a minute it just goes to freez without any error. Checked event viewer = nothing.
I tried various OC settings from 3.5 to 4.3, 4.4, 4.5, Gz multi only with and without Vcore all was stable in games/stresstests for hours. Temps are great never above 52. The freez only appears next morning or long break = fresh pc start.
I cant replicate the problem with default non ovcerclocked CPU.

Dont know where to aim now. What to suspect. Maybe the C-states ? In bios are set to auto. Should i try to turn them OFF in case of SSD freez ?
Isnt this dangerours for CPU 24/7 run, or big energy consuming ?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomino87*
> 
> Guys, i need help. I am getting random freez after cold PC starts after overclocking CPU 6600k. It only happens after cold start 1hour+ PC offline.I boot win7, open browser and in a minute it just goes to freez without any error. Checked event viewer = nothing.
> I tried various OC settings from 3.5 to 4.3, 4.4, 4.5, Gz multi only with and without Vcore all was stable in games/stresstests for hours. Temps are great never above 52. The freez only appears next morning or long break = fresh pc start.
> I cant replicate the problem with default non ovcerclocked CPU.
> 
> Dont know where to aim now. What to suspect. Maybe the C-states ? In bios are set to auto. Should i try to turn them OFF in case of SSD freez ?
> Isnt this dangerours for CPU 24/7 run, or big energy consuming ?


What mobo, memory, ssd, video card, PS? how old is your PS? Did you run hsi memtest to verify memory was not faulty?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> I was pondering the same question as you the other week, and it wasn't until I went back and re-read the skylake spec sheet that I realised that I'd misunderstood what TDP actually was.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but now my understanding is that TDP is a design spec/target rather than a hard limit. The 95w TDP on the k series means it's designed to dissipate that much power/heat, so needs (at least) a cooling solution that can handle that. If I were putting it in a media pc where I could only fit a fanless heat sink or something, then I would use that mainboard TDP max wattage setting you're talking about get the processor to self-limit the amount of power the processor used/dissipated, so it doesn't get too hot.
> 
> The specs sheet for skylake gives a vcore limit of 1.5V and iccmax of 100A, so it would follow that the actual maximum power the processor can handle before going out of spec is 150 watts.
> 
> Anyone have any input on this? I hope I'm not completely wrong...


I still haven't got around the hole specs on skylake, but if it's there that skylake spec Amp in core is 100A ICC then i'm more relived.

TDP does means Thermal Design Power and works like u said, my problem was having those values for sustained periods of times and how it would afect cores in CPU, as much as i have been able to inquire about it, it just builds up heat needing a higher dissipation rate from cooling system on CPU.

Many thx for the input


----------



## Zaen

Username: Zaen
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 4600
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 3900 (auto)
Vcore in UEFI: Adapetive 1.375v plus offset 0.040v
Vcore: 1.424v Max in HWiNFO
FCLK: 1GHz (auto)
Cooling Solution: Corsair GTXi H100
Stability Test: x264 52 loop, HCI Memtest 200% coverage, 1H 10min. O.C.C.T. 4.4.1
Batch Number: Malay L519B886
Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35-2T @ 1.352V
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: other changed bios settings;
SVID - OFF
CPU core ratio - Sync all
Asus multicore enhancement - Auto
CPU current capability - 140%
CPU power duty control - T.Probe
CPU power phase control - Extreme
TPU - TPU II
Must point out im using no GPU only iGPU. Stressed it with realbench v2.4 but results never changed from good/passed all and i have been stable with previous manual and offset OC's so i didn't see a reason to do it again. will stress that with some games









Here are links to SS i took of tests

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/HCI%20memtest_200%20pass_zps1hqdtets.png

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/HCI%20memtest_200%20HWiNFO_zpsyctyfjnt.png

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/x264%2046adapt%20pass_zpslbl1jsdy.png

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/OCCT%2046adapt%20pass2_zpstocplfra.png

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/46win10stable_adapt_zpshewpuvcm.png


----------



## tomino87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> What mobo, memory, ssd, video card, PS? how old is your PS? Did you run hsi memtest to verify memory was not faulty?


fresh PSU, see below, memtest 2hours, 100% coverage 0 errors. All is fine and stable, but tommorow when i wakeup and start PC it will freez i bet


----------



## imgreg

I ran into the exact same problem with the Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Wifi motherboard and 6700K. With the default BIOS settings, running Intel Burn Test or Prime95 would cause the CPU to clock down to 800MHz for a second or two, then clock back up to 4.0GHz (the CPU fan would slow down and speed up to match--annoying!). The core temperatures never exceeded 70C and would drop down to 40C or so when it downclocked. I tried changing every setting I could in the BIOS with no luck.

However, I did eventually find that if I manually set the CPU voltage to 1.250V (with stock clock speeds), I could get IBT to run without a single drop to 800MHz, and Prime95 would run with barely any clock speed drops. My guess is that the problem is in the board design, specifically the VRMs as you mentioned. I think the additional voltage required for the AVX instructions when running Prime95 push them just over the edge and the CPU downclocks to prevent toasting the VRMs.

So for anyone considering a Gigabyte GA-Z170N motherboard, I would avoid it if you have any plans to overclock. Hopefully Gigabyte will address this somehow but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know the "safe" temp limit and max limit before CPU throttling?


----------



## error-id10t

CPU throttle AFAIK 98 or 100.

Safe, as far as you want to go seeing as in theory throttle limit is Intel's no-go zone.


----------



## CC268

So I was a complete dumbass and I blew my MSI motherboard (NOT overclock related at all). So...I am going to buy the ASUS VIII Hero tomorrow. In terms of my Vcore voltage...will it change much from the MSI to the ASUS board? I guess I can retest my OC...just don't want to go through the whole process again lol.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomino87*
> 
> fresh PSU, see below, memtest 2hours, 100% coverage 0 errors. All is fine and stable, but tommorow when i wakeup and start PC it will freez i bet


your components all look good to me - if you have extra components try switrching them out one at a time and see if thew problem goes away. different memory, different PS, ... Is there an updated bios for your motherboard?


----------



## tomino87

PC freezed 1 minute in win, had to remove battery... have latest bios (not the beta one)


----------



## mccalas

So, I just delidded my 6600k, and setting if I could beat my old best (4.8ghz). I was just wondering about settings for Prime95.

Do the settings suggested in op test the cpu enough to give a accurate measure of stability for p95 28.7?

Or do I need to use other settings to be "stable"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> So, I just delidded my 6600k, and setting if I could beat my old best (4.8ghz). I was just wondering about settings for Prime95.
> 
> Do the settings suggested in op test the cpu enough to give a accurate measure of stability for p95 28.7?
> 
> Or do I need to use other settings to be "stable"


For stability (and not simply hammering the FPU with AVX, which is a test of your cooler and not the cpu logic)
custom blend. leave the FFT set as it is in default, and allocate at least 75% of installed ram... so 12288MB if you have 16GB installed.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> So, I just delidded my 6600k, and setting if I could beat my old best (4.8ghz). I was just wondering about settings for Prime95.
> 
> Do the settings suggested in op test the cpu enough to give a accurate measure of stability for p95 28.7?
> 
> Or do I need to use other settings to be "stable"


I just got back my 6700k from Silicon Lottery last night - took about a week door to door.
Looks like they did a great job on the delid.
Quick test shows load temps (x264) are down ~13C (from 83 down to 70) - this at 1.47v cpuv (hwinfo).








I don't know if i should be impressed with SL or disappointed in Intel.









edit - maybe both!


----------



## ltadi84

I have one small issues with maximus viii hero and 6700K, i have overclock this cpu by TPUII settings in bios which overclocks the cpu automatically to 4.6Ghz, everything works fine, the stress test are PASS monitoring softwares are showing 4.6 oc BUT when i go to BIOS i have on right side of screen "Hardware Monitor" widows which is showing me that cpu is in stock settings of 4000 Mz and Multi is on 40, the only one correct info that shows is Vcore which i set it manually to 1.375v, is this some bog or what, does some one have same problem?


----------



## CC268

Well I got the ASUS VIII Hero! Excited to check this thing out. Way better than my MSI probably


----------



## chronicfx

@Jpmboy

Am I alright for 3 hours a night of gaming at this frequency/voltage? Passed the x265.

































I hope chemistry is keeping you 1/10th as entertained as computers these days!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> Am I alright for 3 hours a night of gaming at this frequency/voltage? Passed the x265.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope chemistry is keeping you 1/10th as entertained as computers these days!


lol - chemistry is always "entertaining". Good to see you here.








x265 is a good single test, but but really should be used for tuning a system up. I would do additional testing, realbenchv2.4 stress test for no less than 1h, and HCI memtest at least. Many folks like OCCT large DS as a high-current stressor, tho it might cost more vcore or a lower multiplier. Barring that - a quick 10 loops of IBT would cover a high-current situation.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - chemistry is always "entertaining". Good to see you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x265 is a good single test, but but really should be used for tuning a system up. I would do additional testing, realbenchv2.4 stress test for no less than 1h, and HCI memtest at least. Many folks like OCCT large DS as a high-current stressor, tho it might cost more vcore or a lower multiplier. Barring that - a quick 10 loops of IBT would cover a high-current situation.


So the 8x overkill x265 just finished but it said the time variance was too high. Is that a situation where my vcore is too low? I could see the four main threads all finished leaving the other four between 1550-1600 frames to finish.


----------



## chronicfx

Here is a high current ibt 2.54. Max core is 75c so that is a good sign. However that x265 had "too much time variance at 8x overkill" 2x passed just fine, I will wait for your opinions. Can my voltage go another 1-2 notches higher.... Or is it stable enough for gaming, I don't use it for anything else.. This is a big expensive playstation and internet information station you are looking at.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So the 8x overkill x265 just finished but it said the time variance was too high. Is that a situation where my vcore is too low? I could see the four main threads all finished leaving the other four between 1550-1600 frames to finish.


if you were running a HW-E I'd say increase vccin. On Skylake, x8 it's likely vcore, or cache too high for the vcore. Are you using Win10?

btw - that's a real nice chip... don't overdo it with high current stress tests at that voltage for 4.8.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you were running a HW-E I'd say increase vccin. On Skylake, x8 it's likely vcore, or cache too high for the vcore. Are you using Win10?
> 
> btw - that's a real nice chip... don't overdo it with high current stress tests at that voltage for 4.8.


Thanks. Yes I am using Windows 10 64-bit. I will take it easy on the stress tests... But after delidding last night with the same razor-blade I used to pop off my 3570k during super storm sandy (sentimental).. It just feels so nice to see a max temp of 75c during intel burn test when the same settings used to hit 85c in cinebench R11.5. Now cinebench doesn't cross 60c and fallout 4 stays in the upper 50's. So I decided to bump vcore 5/1000 of a volt and see if it gives me any trouble in the future. Done stressing since I don't do anything critical.

Just one question: How do I get my fclk to 1000. I upgraded to the gigabyte F5 bios and I cannot find the option anymore.. It was there in the CPU voltage setting category before I updates. At first I hoped it was automatically updated with the bios but seeing my system agent clock is 800mhz (see two posts above) that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks. Yes I am using Windows 10 64-bit. I will take it easy on the stress tests... But after delidding last night with the same razor-blade I used to pop off my 3570k during super storm sandy (sentimental).. It just feels so nice to see a max temp of 75c during intel burn test when the same settings used to hit 85c in cinebench R11.5. Now cinebench doesn't cross 60c and fallout 4 stays in the upper 50's. So I decided to bump vcore 5/1000 of a volt and see if it gives me any trouble in the future. Done stressing since I don't do anything critical.
> 
> Just one question: How do I get my fclk to 1000. I upgraded to the gigabyte F5 bios and I cannot find the option anymore.. It was there in the CPU voltage setting category before I updates. At first I hoped it was automatically updated with the bios but seeing my system agent clock is 800mhz (see two posts above) that does not seem to be the case.


gonna have to ask a Gigabyte guy about flck. Nice delid! I think I'll have time to do this 6600K soon (I hope). Save that razor!


----------



## Neftex

Anyone with R9 390 here? Id like to see the difference with FCLK 800 vs 1000. Im close to done with my overclock but its on a bios with 800 FCLK and i wouldnt waste more time on it if fclk makes a big difference.


----------



## error-id10t

There's nothing wrong with the latest BIOS on any of the ASUS boards AFAIK.. why not update to latest and let auto = 1000. But either way, with my iGPU I see nothing


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the latest BIOS on any of the ASUS boards AFAIK.. why not update to latest and let auto = 1000. But either way, with my iGPU I see nothing


Asus Z170 Pro Gaming has latest BIOS 0908 from 2nd November so I dont think adaptive voltage works on that one.

EDIT: Tried the 0908 today and the adaptive doesnt work as intended. Couldnt even boot into windows with it.

Version 0803 seems to be working with adaptive and FCLK 1GHz with the same voltages as in 0703. Unfortunately 0803 has problems with sleep mode (hopefully its the only bad thing).


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming has latest BIOS 0908 from 2nd November so I dont think adaptive voltage works on that one.


Bah, that's a deal breaker. :/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr Mandrix - sorry to hear about that. We all have bandaids of some sort - I have loose case fans laying all over my z170 board


lol. Thanks. I did hear back from EK but no solution yet. So far my 390x & water block with glued standoff going fine!


----------



## PEZ27

I have a bit of an odd issue I am hoping some of the very clever minds here can help me with.

I've got the Asus Z170-A with G.Skill 3200mhz ram with the 6700K. I thought my overclock was stable at 4.5ghz, RAM at 3200 16-16-16-36.

My issue is that I'm getting insane DPC latency with audio through my Asus Xonar Essence ST card. I'd heard of the latency issues before around Windows 8.1 time, so I tried the low latency version, and it made no difference.

What I found out was that if I set my RAM all the way down to 2133mhz, the latency is totally gone. No choppiness at all playing any audio. Anything higher, and it all goes crazy again. Is there anything else I can adjust here or am I going to have to choose between using this sound card or using my RAM at what it should be running at? Is this something a BIOS update might resolve maybe?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I have a bit of an odd issue I am hoping some of the very clever minds here can help me with.
> 
> I've got the Asus Z170-A with G.Skill 3200mhz ram with the 6700K. I thought my overclock was stable at 4.5ghz, RAM at 3200 16-16-16-36.
> 
> My issue is that I'm getting insane DPC latency with audio through my Asus Xonar Essence ST card. I'd heard of the latency issues before around Windows 8.1 time, so I tried the low latency version, and it made no difference.
> 
> What I found out was that if I set my RAM all the way down to 2133mhz, the latency is totally gone. No choppiness at all playing any audio. Anything higher, and it all goes crazy again. Is there anything else I can adjust here or am I going to have to choose between using this sound card or using my RAM at what it should be running at? Is this something a BIOS update might resolve maybe?


with the ram at 3200c16 have you tested stability using HCI memtest?


----------



## Zaen

I posted my current "comfortable" OC last night or so. Although i believe i could get a bit better with the voltages with 0803 this chips tops at x46 (x47 if i go to the danger zone) with either 0803 or 0908.

Currently im on 0908, adaptive and working a week now. Only major problem i've been having is playing UT pre-alpha on my iGPU, doesn't like reflective surfaces much xD

My Vcore, by HWiNFO, never reaches 1,440v and VID sits at 1,420v with 1,375v adaptive and 0,040v positive offset, also a high LLC of 5







Maybe 0803 would get me better voltages, but i will wait to see what comes next.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I posted my current "comfortable" OC last night or so. Although i believe i could get a bit better with the voltages with 0803 this chips tops at x46 (x47 if i go to the danger zone) with either 0803 or 0908.
> 
> Currently im on 0908, adaptive and working a week now. Only major problem i've been having is playing UT pre-alpha on my iGPU, doesn't like reflective surfaces much xD
> 
> My Vcore, by HWiNFO, never reaches 1,440v and VID sits at 1,420v with 1,375v adaptive and 0,040v positive offset, also a high LLC of 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 0803 would get me better voltages, but i will wait to see what comes next.


Interesting, 0908 adaptive voltage wasnt working correctly for me on the Pro Gaming. Maybe the offset you set made it work.


----------



## Zaen

My offset was dangerously high imo :s


----------



## Randomize

I have a question / worry. Have an i5 6600k and Gigabyte GA-Z170-D3H Mobo. Currently running at 4.5Ghz and a vcore of 1.3 set manually
Hwinfo64 seems to read the vcore correctly but cpu-z has it at 1.7




Can I safely ignore the CPU-Z info or not?


----------



## error-id10t

Update cpu-z to latest version (1.74) and see if that fixes it, no need to worry as HWInfo is accurate (add: also update HWInfo to latest version, beta's are fine).


----------



## Randomize

Thanks, the cpu-z update is now reading correctly.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't forget to update HWInfo (latest: 5.07-2680).


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Update cpu-z to latest version (1.74) and see if that fixes it, no need to worry as HWInfo is accurate (add: also update HWInfo to latest version, beta's are fine).


upgrading to W10x64 build 10586 uninstalls cpuz 1.74 - odd.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> upgrading to W10x64 build 10586 uninstalls cpuz 1.74 - odd.


Yes was the only program win 10 update uninstalled for me as well, i just reinstalled it again, and works fine.


----------



## Strife21

Windows 10 update borked my whole install didn't do anything within windows but my boot up screens turned black sometimes and it started taking significantly longer at the boot up screen. I downloaded the latest image and reinstalled because of it. Now everything is fine again but what a pain in the ass.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Windows 10 update borked my whole install didn't do anything within windows but my boot up screens turned black sometimes and it started taking significantly longer at the boot up screen. I downloaded the latest image and reinstalled because of it. Now everything is fine again but what a pain in the ass.


Same issue and also huge amount of lag and freezing within the OS and chrome.

I need to reinstall Win10 now also to see if that fixes my issues.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone else run HCI Memtest Deluxe and was it slow? I left my PC on last night (8 hours) and it only got to 300% coverage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone else run HCI Memtest Deluxe and was it slow? I left my PC on last night (8 hours) and it only got to 300% coverage.


how much ram in each instance? How many instances?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how much ram in each instance? How many instances?


I'm running the Deluxe version which boots at start up. So I believe there is no option for instances but it does 100% of RAM


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Same issue and also huge amount of lag and freezing within the OS and chrome.
> 
> I need to reinstall Win10 now also to see if that fixes my issues.


I am almost certain it will.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'm running the Deluxe version which boots at start up. So I believe there is no option for instances but it does 100% of RAM


testing ram in the windows background is more reflective of the way you will use it. In other words, HCI Deluxe and Google stressapptest can pass .. and both then fail HCI pro run in windows.


----------



## mccalas

I also have a[nother] question/worry. Ran prime95 again to test for stability at 4.9ghz, made sure temps were good and watched for about 45minutes before taking care of some things. Voltage was staying constant at 1.428V (avg said 1.426V).

When I returned, prime95 was still running, but HWInfo reported a max voltage of 2.080! I'm worried. Very worried. The avg voltage still said 1.426, but like I said, I'm worried









How bad/weird is this? Also, my SIG mobo is not correct. Running on Gigabyte Z170x GT. Haven't touch anything in BIOS except CPU voltage (set to manual 1.430 with very high LLC) and frequency. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> I also have a[nother] question/worry. Ran prime95 again to test for stability at 4.9ghz, made sure temps were good and watched for about 45minutes before taking care of some things. Voltage was staying constant at 1.428V (avg said 1.426V).
> 
> When I returned, prime95 was still running, but HWInfo reported a max voltage of 2.080! I'm worried. Very worried. The avg voltage still said 1.426, but like I said, I'm worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad/weird is this? Also, my SIG mobo is not correct. Running on Gigabyte Z170x GT. Haven't touch anything in BIOS except CPU voltage (set to manual 1.430 with very high LLC) and frequency. Any help is appreciated.


Have you tried adaptive? it stops spikes like that happening. You might see Prime go slightly above what you set during the more intense sections but it will be solid and won't spike.


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Have you tried adaptive? it stops spikes like that happening. You might see Prime go slightly above what you set during the more intense sections but it will be solid and won't spike.


Hi, thanks for the quick response! Gonna try adaptive now. It wasn't helping clocks on previous BIOS, but I guess now's a good time to try it again! Thanks for the suggestion. Should I be worried about damage?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the quick response! Gonna try adaptive now. It wasn't helping clocks on previous BIOS, but I guess now's a good time to try it again! Thanks for the suggestion. Should I be worried about damage?


So long as you have the latest bios where Adaptive should be fixed. First thing i'd do is check the voltage in the bios after you restart (after setting the voltage for adaptive) then check in windows with a load that isn't as intensive as prime, just to be sure it is fixed and not going too far above what you set.


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> I also have a[nother] question/worry. Ran prime95 again to test for stability at 4.9ghz, made sure temps were good and watched for about 45minutes before taking care of some things. Voltage was staying constant at 1.428V (avg said 1.426V).
> 
> When I returned, prime95 was still running, but HWInfo reported a max voltage of 2.080! I'm worried. Very worried. The avg voltage still said 1.426, but like I said, I'm worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad/weird is this? Also, my SIG mobo is not correct. Running on Gigabyte Z170x GT. Haven't touch anything in BIOS except CPU voltage (set to manual 1.430 with very high LLC) and frequency. Any help is appreciated.


Don't worry it's a software bug. Without LN2 a voltage of 2.0+ would instantly zap the chip, possibly even with the LN2. Software voltages are usually off quite a bit.


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> First thing i'd do is check the voltage in the bios after you restart (after setting the voltage for adaptive) then check in windows with a load that isn't as intensive as prime, just to be sure it is fixed and not going too far above what you set.


No shoots higher with adaptive, but can't load Windows on 4.9ghz without manually setting voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *901-Memphis*
> 
> Don't worry it's a software bug. Without LN2 a voltage of 2.0+ would instantly zap the chip


This is comforting to hear! Didn't bork my chip.

Thanks for the replies you guys! All said and done, 4.9 was stable on 3 6-hour runs, but i think im gonna be running a more modest oc with lower voltage. Dunno where new guys like me would be without everyone!


----------



## 901-Memphis

Yep OCCT reads my 12v rail at 7v but my digital multimeter puts it perfectly above 12v. Plus system won't run that low anyway.

That's why some boards like the Asus MAXIMUS extreme has pads to test voltage with meters


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just set my core to 4.4Ghz, ring to 4.2Ghz and voltage to offset +35. Is it really possible to have a max volt of 1.23? Got that in HWInfo while running Prime95


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just set my core to 4.4Ghz, ring to 4.2Ghz and voltage to offset +35. Is it really possible to have a max volt of 1.23? Got that in HWInfo while running Prime95


Ya max voltage could be 1.23, but you don't wanna look at VID. Scroll down in HWinfo a bit and look for Vcore. That's ur CPU voltage.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> I also have a[nother] question/worry. Ran prime95 again to test for stability at 4.9ghz, made sure temps were good and watched for about 45minutes before taking care of some things. Voltage was staying constant at 1.428V (avg said 1.426V).
> 
> When I returned, prime95 was still running, but HWInfo reported a max voltage of 2.080! I'm worried. Very worried. The avg voltage still said 1.426, but like I said, I'm worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad/weird is this? Also, my SIG mobo is not correct. Running on Gigabyte Z170x GT. Haven't touch anything in BIOS except CPU voltage (set to manual 1.430 with very high LLC) and frequency. Any help is appreciated.


Try setting the LLC lower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> I also have a[nother] question/worry. Ran prime95 again to test for stability at 4.9ghz, made sure temps were good and watched for about 45minutes before taking care of some things. Voltage was staying constant at 1.428V (avg said 1.426V).
> 
> When I returned, prime95 was still running, but HWInfo reported a max voltage of 2.080! I'm worried. Very worried. The avg voltage still said 1.426, but like I said, I'm worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bad/weird is this? Also, my SIG mobo is not correct. Running on Gigabyte Z170x GT. Haven't touch anything in BIOS except CPU voltage (set to manual 1.430 with very high LLC) and frequency. Any help is appreciated.


that's just a sensor polling error. ingnore it.


----------



## e1e0n

I have my 6700K running on Asus ROG VIII Impact.
It's stable at 4.5GHz with Vcore 1.296 (I am using offset mode -0.1 and I am not using any load calibration settings).
I have small case with air cooler (GeminII S524 Ver.2)
My temps are quite high (from realtemp), when I run Prime they are in the high 80s (~88)
but even x264 goes high 70s. 4.6Ghz at the same V very unstable. (interesting that Prime gives me more even temps per core than x264, in that case I have difference as high as 8C between 2nd and 3rd core, while prime variations are 2-3C).
I think I have no room to increse Vcore (see my temps) .
Is stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.296 indicates good chip and it's just cooling issue? Will deliding help in my case?

I am looking at other's temps and they are much better...

Thanks!


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the latest BIOS on any of the ASUS boards AFAIK.. why not update to latest and let auto = 1000. But either way, with my iGPU I see nothing


well 0412, adaptive does not work and 0504 blank screen each time - must be me and others out there


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e1e0n*
> 
> I have my 6700K running on Asus ROG VIII Impact.
> It's stable at 4.5GHz with Vcore 1.296 (I am using offset mode -0.1 and I am not using any load calibration settings).
> I have small case with air cooler (GeminII S524 Ver.2)
> My temps are quite high (from realtemp), when I run Prime they are in the high 80s (~88)
> but even x264 goes high 70s. 4.6Ghz at the same V very unstable. (interesting that Prime gives me more even temps per core than x264, in that case I have difference as high as 8C between 2nd and 3rd core, while prime variations are 2-3C).
> I think I have no room to increse Vcore (see my temps) .
> Is stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.296 indicates good chip and it's just cooling issue? Will deliding help in my case?
> 
> I am looking at other's temps and they are much better...
> 
> Thanks!


yes better cooling would be nice and yes deliding would help for sure.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> well 0412, adaptive does not work and 0504 blank screen each time - must be me and others out there


Sorry about that, I thought they had fixed adaptive on all BIOS but obviously not.. wonder why seeing ROG isn't the first to get updates and we got them a week or so ago now.


----------



## mandrix

With the 1202 BIOS out for the M8 Hero I thought I'd give 4.8 a try again. Adaptive/1.488 gives me 1.504 (max) and isn't quite enough. Add .005 offset and I'm right on 1.52 (1.504 + .016 sensor interval = 1.52) which looks like it could work but I'm not going to push it until I feel like pulling the back off the motherboard tray and checking with the DMM and see if it agrees.









But most likely I'll just stick with 4.7 and see if I can learn how to tweak the RAM a bit faster.


----------



## zootielolo

What are most people using as the upper limit for vcore? I am stable at 4.7 with 1.400 max voltage llc5 but I am afraid this is too high. Should I just go to 1.37 4.6?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zootielolo*
> 
> What are most people using as the upper limit for vcore? I am stable at 4.7 with 1.400 max voltage llc5 but I am afraid this is too high. Should I just go to 1.37 4.6?


1.4V with some droop is fine IMO. Intel's abs. Max is 1.52V. But no one really knows since the architecture is still pretty new.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Ya max voltage could be 1.23, but you don't wanna look at VID. Scroll down in HWinfo a bit and look for Vcore. That's ur CPU voltage.


Thanks! My Vcore shows as 1.248 in Prime or x264 at +35 offset with 4.4Ghz. I don't really notice a difference in Vcore whenever I go up or down on offset mode. I thought offset is ok with Skylake when stability testing?


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks! My Vcore shows as 1.248 in Prime or x264 at +35 offset with 4.4Ghz. I don't really notice a difference in Vcore whenever I go up or down on offset mode. I thought offset is ok with Skylake when stability testing?


Offset does NOT work for me (on a gigabyte z170x gt). Dunno about your mobo, though. I use manual voltage, unless running a lower over clock where I use adaptive. But offset don't work :/


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Offset does NOT work for me (on a gigabyte z170x gt). Dunno about your mobo, though. I use manual voltage, unless running a lower over clock where I use adaptive. But offset don't work :/


I have an Asrock mobo but not sure if that matters. Does manual have less power efficient/heat characteristics?


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I have an Asrock mobo but not sure if that matters. Does manual have less power efficient/heat characteristics?


Not quite sure what you mean. I haven't been worried about power consumption (but I'm not running on manual all the time), and my temps are great. With a silly h100i gtx I don't go above 70°C on 1.420V. And when CPU isn't under load, temps are under 30°c, so manual doesn't really affect it.

Hopefully someone else can give u a more coherent answer, lol ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean. I haven't been worried about power consumption (but I'm not running on manual all the time), and my temps are great. With a silly h100i gtx I don't go above 70°C on 1.420V. And when CPU isn't under load, temps are under 30°c, so manual doesn't really affect it.
> 
> Hopefully someone else can give u a more coherent answer, lol ?


Basically, my future CPU cooler will be just slightly better then a stock Intel cooler, so I'm trying to get the lowest power consumption and heat with a 4.4Ghz OC


----------



## D13mass

Hi! Who could explain, which settings I should turn off on my motherboard?






Because if I changed voltage, I would have some unstable works of my system and voltage will be little bit more than inputted in bios.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hi! Who could explain, which settings I should turn off on my motherboard?
> [/IMG]


Turn off anything you don't use - parallel printer ...
For overclocking - personal preferences - c states, hpet

Start with manual voltage and LLC to find best stable oc.
Once you have your max stable oc - go to offset voltage and tweak offset v and LLC to get hwinfo cpuv under load to match what you had when yuou where under manual.


----------



## Strife21

For people who are using c-states on an Asus board. Do you guys change the last c-state setting in be uefi to C8 or enabled? I have it at C8 currently. But don't know what the difference is between enabled and C8. It defaults to auto but I know a few of you change it to one of these settings. I am perfectly stable with it on just wondering what the difference is between those two settings I mentioned.


----------



## cypres

I'm looking for tips to get 5.0GHz stable. Currently I'm running 4.9GHz, 1.475vcore LLC5 (1.488v reported under load) and pushing SA/VCCIO/PCH pretty hard as well in order to keep y-cruncher and prime95 from crashing. These seem to be the minimum voltages, one step down in any of them seems to result in instability during testing.



I'm pretty sure that I'm going to have to push vcore to at least 1.52v and I'm okay with that risk, but I'm not sure how hard I should be leaning on the other voltages.

Cooling is a 640w TEC direct die (16v vmax/40a imax) running at 14v/~30.5a and cooled with a custom water loop. M8H motherboard running 1201 BIOS.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I'm looking for tips to get 5.0GHz stable. Currently I'm running 4.9GHz, 1.475vcore LLC5 (1.488v reported under load) and pushing SA/VCCIO/PCH pretty hard ... .


Looking good - cpuv and a little increase in vccsa and vccio volts - i use ~1.22v on both of those.
I turn off c states and hpet.

For both 6600k and 6700k that I've tested (only one of each)- I found that cpuv @ 1.456 (under load) was best for max stable clock.

That said - but every chip is different - you might need more - good luck!!
















edit - watch out for condensation!!








edit, edit - I used to use two Boreas in series a few years back - do you have a detailed description of your cooling setup somewhere?








... found some of it! - http://www.overclock.net/t/1578454/16v-40a-power-supply-options


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Looking good - cpuv and a little increase in vccsa and vccio volts - i use ~1.22v on both of those.
> I turn off c states and hpet.
> 
> For both 6600k and 6700k that I've tested (only one of each)- I found that cpuv @ 1.456 (under load) was best for max stable clock.
> 
> That said - but every chip is different - you might need more - good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - watch out for condensation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, edit - I used to use two Boreas in series a few years back - do you have a detailed description of your cooling setup somewhere?


Thanks







Sadly 1.45 only gets this chip to about 4.7 stable. The last 6700k I had (before I killed it) could do [email protected] though. RIP









Cstates and HPET are off. One thing that I thought was interesting is that I'm more stable with spread spectrum enabled, which kinda blows my mind. The only thing I can think of is maybe EMI is interfering with other parts of the board?

And yeah, condensation killed my last M8H and 6700K when I was testing a homemade TEC block without proper insulation. Shouldn't be a problem since I bought a proper block and spent a good deal of time insulating stuff and coating the board.

I haven't started a build thread yet but if you're interested I've been posting updates here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1578454/16v-40a-power-supply-options


----------



## SteveRo

cypres - thanks for the link to yur build thread - looking forward to reading that.

Did you insulate around the socket real well - i have used rubber eraser and even Vaseline in the socket when i was real paranoid.









edit - 2x Boreas in series -


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> cypres - thanks for the link to yur build thread - looking forward to reading that.
> 
> Did you insulate around the socket real well - i have used rubber eraser and even Vaseline in the socket when i was real paranoid.


Oh yeah, I went a little overboard on the insulation the second time

Entire motherboard coated in plasti-dip (front and back)
Made a fitted foam surrounded using thin foam sheets sealed together with ABS cement that covers the cold plate, tec, and midway up the water block
Compartment in the foam for desiccant
Socket sealed with silicone
Socket pins, inner section and processor around IHS coated with dielectric grease
Foam sealed to motherboard with silicone
Edges of foam sealed with mounting putty (kinda like rubber eraser but seems to stick better)
Edges of water block and TEC power cable holes sealed with mounting putty


----------



## SteveRo

Cypres - yes, you can usually recognize the "once burned ...
















edit - I've used red liquid electrical tape for the mobo


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Cypres - yes, you can usually recognize the "once burned ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - I've used red liquid electrical tape for the mobo


Heheh, yeah that Boreas setup looks a little dangerous! Kinda how my homemade TEC looked before it dripped everywhere. The biggest problem is that mine was mounted in the case, had it been on a test stand or horizontal case it wouldn't have been an issue. I had condensation dripping completely down the board and even corroded pins on the USB header









The good news is that now I have zero condensation outside the foam block. Inside it does get a little wet but everything is very well sealed and shouldn't be an issue. My main concern is keeping any condensation contained and away from my GPU and NVMe.


----------



## SteveRo

can you dial back the amps/volts? t
The boreas has a controller that did that, i even used it (occassionally







)


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> can you dial back the amps/volts? t
> The boreas has a controller that did that, i even used it (occassionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, based on my testing I'm getting the best cooling performance at 13.8-14v, which draws about 30A. As this particular TEC approaches 40a the COP drops off dramatically.

Right now I have to use the potentiometer on the power supply to adjust the voltage, but the adjustment range is 12.5-17.5v. Eventually I'm going to remove the potentiometer and install a knob on the case, and long term I'm hoping to control it dynamically with a microcontroller. Also installed a volt/ammeter in the case so I can keep an eye on the power draw and adjust as necessary.







and some pics of the waterproofing


----------



## SteveRo

Wow! Very nice! The mobo looks very much like what I used to do for sub zero.
















cypres - when you have a moment, download and run this, post the link to the results!! - http://www.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I'm looking for tips to get 5.0GHz stable. Currently I'm running 4.9GHz, 1.475vcore LLC5 (1.488v reported under load) and pushing SA/VCCIO/PCH pretty hard as well in order to keep y-cruncher and prime95 from crashing. These seem to be the minimum voltages, one step down in any of them seems to result in instability during testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I'm going to have to push vcore to at least 1.52v and I'm okay with that risk, but I'm not sure how hard I should be leaning on the other voltages.
> 
> Cooling is a 640w TEC direct die (16v vmax/40a imax) running at 14v/~30.5a and cooled with a custom water loop. M8H motherboard running 1201 BIOS.


try bclk 102, PLL bandwidth 6, and +35mV vcore on what was good at 4.9.







VSa and VCCIO same as 4.9.

not sure what to make of UserBenchmark: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/504132


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Wow! Very nice! The mobo looks very much like what I used to do for sub zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cypres - when you have a moment, download and run this, post the link to the results!! - http://www.userbenchmark.com/


Here you go, still at 4.9: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/504215

My best XTU while I'm at it: http://hwbot.org/submission/3037294
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try bclk 102, PLL bandwidth 6, and +35mV vcore on what was good at 4.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSa and VCCIO same as 4.9.
> 
> not sure what to make of UserBenchmark: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/504132


Hah yeah I'm not too sure about UserBenchmark, your score murdered me









Idk if I can run 102 without slowing down the memory or overvolting a bit more but I'll give it a shot later tonight if I have time. And I think I still have PLL bandwidth set to auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Here you go, still at 4.9: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/504215
> 
> My best XTU while I'm at it: http://hwbot.org/submission/3037294
> Hah yeah I'm not too sure about UserBenchmark, your score murdered me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if I can run 102 without slowing down the memory or overvolting a bit more but I'll give it a shot later tonight if I have time. And I think I still have PLL bandwidth set to auto


that's certainly why I'm not sure about that bench... my 6600K was at 4.7/4.5.


----------



## SteveRo

cypres - VERY nice cpu score! do you still have that intel pcie drive or was it drowned









edit - this is what a 5ghz 6700k + samsung pcie looks like







- http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/495059


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what to make of UserBenchmark: http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/504132


I ran this while back, certainly doesn't like comparing iGPU to a 980.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/461791

_11.2% is a very low 3D score (GTX 980 = 100%). This GPU can only handle very basic 3D games but it's fine for general computing tasks_


----------



## SteveRo

mr. error - yes, but 132 is a very nice cpu score!
















edit - BTW- I LOVE your cartoon


----------



## zootielolo

I have a quick question concerning adaptive. My current OC for a 6700k @ 4.6 is core set at 1.24, llc set at 8, power phase control at extreme, system agent voltage at 1.075. This set up gives me resting voltages of around 1.248-1.268 and stress test voltages of around 1.328 (prime 95 small). What would be good adaptive settings for this overclock?


----------



## D13mass

Probably I have bad cpu








I started with next settings


What I got: 4.5 Ghz with 1.4V, Memory 2600 16-16-16-36 1.3V and LinX for 10 000 problem size - I got error







tried to increase voltage to core, but every time in LinX and prime I saw errors or BSOD.
I removed any OC from memory, made a stock (2133), but problem in CPU OC.

What is wrong? Maybe I forget about some settings?

Where I can find 'LLC ' ? Sorry for stupid question.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zootielolo*
> 
> I have a quick question concerning adaptive. My current OC for a 6700k @ 4.6 is core set at 1.24, llc set at 8, power phase control at extreme, system agent voltage at 1.075. This set up gives me resting voltages of around 1.248-1.268 and stress test voltages of around 1.328 (prime 95 small). What would be good adaptive settings for this overclock?


If it was me and I knew I needed 1.33v then I would set 1.34v LLC5 in BIOS which gives you 1.33v under load. This is just what I see, your board is the same so should behave the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Probably I have bad cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong? Maybe I forget about some settings?


If you want to compare to others then you need to run programs others use, and it's not Prime or LinX. Use either x264 or x265, pretty sure both are linked in OP by now and go from there.


----------



## zootielolo

Is there a reason this is preferrable to a higher LLC? The reason I have it set up the way that I currently have it set is that when i use LLC5, I need to set core voltage to 1.365 to 1.37 for stable overclock with manually set voltages (only tested to 90 min small fft prime 95). Its quite strange but this is what I have found. Higher LLC in conjunction with lower vcore gives a better overclock and uses much less voltage when not doing stress testing. With this current set up i on average use around 1.307 volts for stuff like photoshop/lightroom/gaming. Is there potential long term damage from LLC at such a high value? Also were your numbers for adaptive or just a recommendation for manual settings?


----------



## Tennobanzai

HWInfo is showing RAM voltage at 1.4 when it's set to 1.35. Is this an error?


----------



## 901-Memphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> HWInfo is showing RAM voltage at 1.4 when it's set to 1.35. Is this an error?


Probably a software error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zootielolo*
> 
> Is there a reason this is preferrable to a higher LLC? The reason I have it set up the way that I currently have it set is that when i use LLC5, I need to set core voltage to 1.365 to 1.37 for stable overclock with manually set voltages (only tested to 90 min small fft prime 95). Its quite strange but this is what I have found. Higher LLC in conjunction with lower vcore gives a better overclock and uses much less voltage when not doing stress testing. With this current set up i on average use around 1.307 volts for stuff like photoshop/lightroom/gaming. Is there potential long term damage from LLC at such a high value? Also were your numbers for adaptive or just a recommendation for manual settings?


LLC affects vdroop of vcore on this platform. The rationale for incorporation of droop on a voltage rail is intended to compensate for the uSec transient voltage spikes that will occur at any constant voltage when the current load (eg power, work etc) state changes. Transient voltage excursions cause degradation but can lead to over.. or more importantly, undershoot (leading to a crash when a high load ends). This voltage swing, both over and undershoot is spec'd at 70mV for 10microSec in non-virus mode on the 6th gen processors (product datasheet, Table 7-2)... so, a droop of 70mV under load would theoretically spike to the set idle voltage under these test conditions. Defeating Vdroop will produce spikes well above the voltage set in bios. You will not see the LCTVS in any OS software or with a DMM, it takes an oscilloscope and a socket tool.. The V_OVS does occur - it's a property of the circuit. The issue is onlt whether you we want to understand or "corral" the spike by permitting vdroop or not. bAsically, idle voltage is doing nothing - it's a potential. Current does work, so load voltage is what is should be a concern, not the idle voltage.

As for setting an adaptive VCcore, put 0.005mV in offset and the rest of the needed load vcore in Turbo voltage - accounting for the vdroop you permit via the LLC setting. IMO - for ANY 24/7 OC, vdroop is a good thing. High number LLCs on ASUS boards actually add voltage on top of the bios setting and any voltage spike is on top of that elevated value, not the bios setting. When using adaptive, you can see (or measure) the "idle" voltage by changing to windows High perf plan. the actual idle voltage (balanced plan - min proc state 5% or lower) should be ~0.78V.

edit: here's a comparo of manual and adaptive vcore on the Max VIII Extreme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/3500_20#post_24561606


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> cypres - VERY nice cpu score! do you still have that intel pcie drive or was it drowned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - this is what a 5ghz 6700k + samsung pcie looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/495059


yeah I sure do, just haven't got around to reinstalling Windows on it yet. I'll run it again with the NVMe as soon as I get around to reinstalling the drive and all my work apps on it *groan*


----------



## error-id10t

Just adaptive though I see no difference with manual.

AFAIK but someone who knows more can confirm high LLC won't damage anything by itself as it's tied to the vcore so your drop/droop just behaves differently. I want little droop from what I set under load (1.35v -> 1.34v) instead of say setting 1.31v in BIOS and letting LLC raise it to 1.34v.

edit: already explained way over my head


----------



## zootielolo

Thanks for the information regarding llc, that makes alot of sense. I went back to llc level 5, vcore of 1.345 and offset of .005. I get an initial voltage spike on startup up to 1.376, which cannot be replicated by prime 95 / linx. Using prime 95, the highest voltage seen is 1.360. The only issue I am having now is that my minimum voltage does not drop below 1.2 even when idle. PC power plan is balanced with 5% min processor state. Changes in bios are as follows: XMP profile for ram (15-15-15-35 3000mhz 1.35v) voltage set to adaptive, input at 1.345 offset .005, LLC is set to level 5, spread spectrum is disabled, but everything else is auto and or the default. Note, I intend to to further lower LLC to 4.


----------



## Chest3r

I'm thinking about switching from my 4,9 ghz 3770k, how much faster would a 4,6ghz 6700k skylake be?

I'm asking about the 4,6 because that seems to be the average OC right now.


----------



## Skptc

Hey fellas, here my actual comp:

Username: Skptc
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.42v
Vcore: 1.44v
FCLK: 1ghz
Cooling Solution: Dark Rock Pro 3 Delid
Stability Test: Prime 27.9 6h

Batch Number: TBA
Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage:1.35v
LLC Setting: LLC 5

I am new to the OC scene, so maybe you can help me to optimize my actual OC settings.
I will post screenshots this weekend.

I am testing my system with Prime 27.9 at 1344k. After 6h one worker stopped. (Temp: ~67°c with Peaks at~75°c)
Normally i would raise the vcore in Bios to 1.425v now, but maybe i have to raise the LLC to LLC6 now with the higher clock?
I am a bit scared to cross the border of max volt. Actually i am under load at 1.44v in CPU-Z.
With 1.41v i passed prime over 1h and was totally happy with the temps. I actually played without any errors about 3-4h, when can i tell my system is stable?

I want to do the testings with h.264 but actually i dont know how to use it.








Is h.264 better for testing? Everybody here uses it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skptc*
> 
> Hey fellas, here my actual comp:
> 
> Username: Skptc
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.42v
> Vcore: 1.44v
> FCLK: 1ghz
> Cooling Solution: Dark Rock Pro 3 Delid
> Stability Test: Prime 27.9 6h
> 
> Batch Number: TBA
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage:1.35v
> LLC Setting: LLC 5
> 
> I am new to the OC scene, so maybe you can help me to optimize my actual OC settings.
> I will post screenshots this weekend.
> 
> I am testing my system with Prime 27.9 at 1344k. After 6h one worker stopped. (Temp: ~67°c with Peaks at~75°c)
> Normally i would raise the vcore in Bios to 1.425v now, but maybe i have to raise the LLC to LLC6 now with the higher clock?
> I am a bit scared to cross the border of max volt. Actually i am under load at 1.44v in CPU-Z.
> With 1.41v i passed prime over 1h and was totally happy with the temps. I actually played without any errors about 3-4h, when can i tell my system is stable?
> 
> I want to do the testings with h.264 but actually i dont know how to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is h.264 better for testing? Everybody here uses it.


Welcome to OCN.
Read the first post for links to recommended stress tests such as x264. I personally have dropped P95 testing on this platform and use x264, x265, RealBench & HCI memtest.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chest3r*
> 
> I'm thinking about switching from my 4,9 ghz 3770k, how much faster would a 4,6ghz 6700k skylake be?
> 
> I'm asking about the 4,6 because that seems to be the average OC right now.


You probably wouldn't notice much in most tasks, that said - compare cpu scores - http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-3770K/3502vs1317
You would need to get 49x off your new 6700k to compare apples to apples - to be sure of at least 48x - http://siliconlottery.com/products/6700k48g


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> .. . I personally have dropped P95 testing on this platform and use x264, x265, RealBench & HCI memtest.


+++


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zootielolo*
> 
> Thanks for the information regarding llc, that makes alot of sense. I went back to llc level 5, vcore of 1.345 and offset of .005. I get an initial voltage spike on startup up to 1.376, which cannot be replicated by prime 95 / linx. Using prime 95, the highest voltage seen is 1.360. The only issue I am having now is that my minimum voltage does not drop below 1.2 even when idle. PC power plan is balanced with 5% min processor state. Changes in bios are as follows: XMP profile for ram (15-15-15-35 3000mhz 1.35v) voltage set to adaptive, input at 1.345 offset .005, LLC is set to level 5, spread spectrum is disabled, but everything else is auto and or the default. Note, I intend to to further lower LLC to 4.


Nice!
Just so we don't conflate terms... the voltage of 1.376 is really not a spike, in fact none of the voltages we see with dynamic voltage (Adaptive) are spikes, especially if using HWI or any other desktop tool. Yeah, that idle voltage is too high for an adaptive setting of 5/1345 mV (offset/adaptive). Best way to go at this is to put a usb key in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on every bios page - scroll where needed. When done just esc out of bios and continue to boot into windows. open the usb stick, select all the pics, rt-click>send to> compressed zip folder. post that folder here and we'll take a look.


----------



## cypres

http://hwbot.org/submission/3038690_cypres_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1690_marks

eh, couldn't pull off 102bclk, 101 is doable at 49x... dat vcore tho


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3038690_cypres_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1690_marks
> 
> eh, couldn't pull off 102bclk, 101 is doable at 49x... dat vcore tho


Nice! very low vcore for 4950. Why is that temp hitting 75C? With TEC?


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! very low vcore for 4950. Why is that temp hitting 75C? With TEC?


Thanks :3 Your guess is as good as mine, but it might be because I have a second cold plate/extra layer of TIM right now due to a clearance issue with my insulation setup. Hoping to fix that soon. But I think at some point I'm always going to have that spike simply due to the thermal transfer properties of the copper cold plate between the TEC and IHS. At idle I've seen it as low as -3*c as reported by the Asus ROG utility, but I'm also not sure how accurate that is below zero.

Also for what it's worth I haven't delidded this processor yet


----------



## SteveRo

cypres - your xtu run is right on
















here is 49x - 

here is 50x -


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> cypres - your xtu run is right on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is 49x -
> 
> here is 50x -


Thanks, very nice scores yourself. I think it could have been a bit better if I tried to push the memory to 3600 instead of underclocking it a hair, but I'm not really worried about that at this point.

Do you mind me asking what vcore were you at to pull off 50x?


----------



## SteveRo

^^
49x 24/7 stable at 1.456v loaded - this is what i'm typing on.
50x not stable (but can do pretty much all the easy stuff) @ 1.52v loaded.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^
> 49x 24/7 stable at 1.456v loaded - this is what i'm typing on.
> 50x not stable (but can do pretty much all the easy stuff) @ 1.52v loaded.


Thanks! Sounds like you've got a very good chip







From what I've seen 5GHz seems to take quite a bit of voltage to get stable unless you have an ES or unicorn. I'm having better luck at 4.95 but I still want 5 on principle


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Thanks! Sounds like you've got a very good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen 5GHz seems to take quite a bit of voltage to get stable unless you have an ES or unicorn. I'm having better luck at 4.95 but I still want 5 on principle


I think there were few (if any) skylake ES chips.
My 6600k I got from silicon lottery - 48x binned - 4836 stable
My 6700k was a blind (luck) purchase from newegg - who knew









edit - i sent my 6700k to silicon lottery and had them delid it. Load temps dropped 10C or better. Very happy with the service - door to door took about a week


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I think there were few (if any) skylake ES chips.
> My 6600k I got from silicon lottery - 48x binned - 4836 stable
> My 6700k was a blind (luck) purchase from newegg - who knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i sent my 6700k to silicon lottery and had them delid it. Load temps dropped 10C or better. Very happy with the service - door to door took about a week


Woah that's impressive! I'm going to have to delid for sure


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> yeah I sure do, just haven't got around to reinstalling Windows on it yet. I'll run it again with the NVMe as soon as I get around to reinstalling the drive and all my work apps on it *groan*


I just remembered this - have you used the clone feature in macrium reflect (free version).









edit - before you clone make sure you have the intel pcie drive driver included in the windows you are moving (or it won't boot because it can't find the driver)


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I just remembered this - have you used the clone feature in macrium reflect (free version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - before you clone make sure you have the intel pcie drive driver included in the windows you are moving (or it won't boot because it can't find the driver)


I have a few licenses for Acronis True Image which will clone disks but I really felt like it was time for a fresh install since this copy of Windows 10 has been upgraded from 8. Shouldn't take long and will have it taken care of tonight or tomorrow


----------



## sakrosankt

Has anyone tried 768k for more than 2 hours? Seems as if there is a bug relating the ocf.


----------



## CC268

Yea I love how easy and quick Windows 10 is for clean installs (course I guess it was the same pretty much for W7 and W8).

I don't even really bother making disk images anymore, because if something goes south I would rather just start fresh and do a clean install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I think there were few (if any) skylake ES chips.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My 6600k I got from silicon lottery - 48x binned - 4836 stable
> My 6700k was a blind (luck) purchase from newegg - who knew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - i sent my 6700k to silicon lottery and had them delid it. Load temps dropped 10C or better. Very happy with the service - door to door took about a week


there were a few:


Hey - either of you guys play with bclk yet?


----------



## SteveRo

Wow nice! I gave it a half hearted try a couple of weeks ago - I should probably try again.
Any noticeable performance improvements?









edit - I think that is the first ES skylake I've seen


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> .. I don't even really bother making disk images anymore, because if something goes south I would rather just start fresh and do a clean install.


not even yur data?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Wow nice! I gave it a half hearted try a couple of weeks ago - I should probably try again.
> Any noticeable performance improvements?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - I think that is the first ES skylake I've seen


Can't say I've noticed any real change in stability - either way. At 205 the Ram is 3700 and gave great AID64 bench results - but threw errors in HCI in about 10 min. I should be able to get this to 300...


----------



## BoredErica

Hi

Fallout 4 happened.

Will chart next Monday. 8)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chest3r*
> 
> I'm thinking about switching from my 4,9 ghz 3770k, how much faster would a 4,6ghz 6700k skylake be?
> 
> I'm asking about the 4,6 because that seems to be the average OC right now.


Depends on what you do as well, larger gains for encoding. All in all I'd give it a conservative 5% improvement, 10% for the less conservative estimate.

I think if you sit down and calculate the gain per dollar of swapping Ivy for Skylake in this case, you'll find that buying a binned chip probably makes a lot of sense even though you don't live in the United States.

As you probably know, doing a switch like the one you are considering only makes sense for somebody who really needs strong cores instead of more cores.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> not even yur data?


I don't have much "data" per se on my personal desktop...the stuff I do (pictures, etc) I have backed up on an external hard drive...or put it on my OneDrive.

I have very little on my personal desktop in terms of programs, files, etc - I am very anal about keeping it very clean and "factory fresh", if you will. I use it for web browsing and gaming...that is about it.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> I don't have much "data" per se on my personal desktop...the stuff I do (pictures, etc) I have backed up on an external hard drive...or put it on my OneDrive.
> 
> I have very little on my personal desktop in terms of programs, files, etc - I am very anal about keeping it very clean and "factory fresh", if you will. I use it for web browsing and gaming...that is about it.


I am the same, but i make backup images once a month on windows 10, i have like 50+ major games installed at any one time, and the ytook weeks to install, so i need image just in case hard drive goes down.


----------



## webhito

Good evening fellas!

Recently hopped on the z170 band wagon and have a few questions, I have been using hwmonitor and hwinfo, however I am getting 2 readings, vid and vcore, my motherboard does not work like my old asus board does ( got a gaming g1 ). I have manual vcore set to normal so dynamic vcore unlocks and i put a negative offset to make sure its as low as possible ( undervolting ). Anyways, both programs are kind of confusing me, vid is giving me a high 1.4 under load and vcore is giving me results that are different than the settings I have in the bios spikes to 2v.

I upgraded the bios to F5, before trying anything on the board, anyways, what should I be looking at?, I really don´t feel like frying a brand new 6700k and definitely don´t want to leave it on auto.


----------



## zootielolo

Sorry about the terminology, I guess what I meant when i said voltage spike was a voltage that outside of startup I was not able to reproduce in any stress test (x264 / prime95). This phenomenon occurs on every boot up, its not concerning just something I noticed. I figured out why my idle voltage issue. One question I do have that I have not figured out with adaptive voltage is how granular one should be with the lowest turbo voltage set. When setting a manual voltage, I believe you have to set in .005v increments, whereas with adaptive voltage you can set voltages in .001 increments. Are these .001 actually used, or does the system simply round to the nearest .005 increment? I am stable at 1.36v turbo voltage and .005 offset with llc4 (prime 95 6 hours small fft), giving a load voltage of 1.344. However, I am unstable at turbo voltage of 1.355, despite the load voltage being identical as far as HWinfo is concerned.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Good evening fellas!
> 
> Recently hopped on the z170 band wagon and have a few questions, I have been using hwmonitor and hwinfo, however I am getting 2 readings, vid and vcore, my motherboard does not work like my old asus board does ( got a gaming g1 ). I have manual vcore set to normal so dynamic vcore unlocks and i put a negative offset to make sure its as low as possible ( undervolting ). Anyways, both programs are kind of confusing me, vid is giving me a high 1.4 under load and vcore is giving me results that are different than the settings I have in the bios spikes to 2v.
> 
> I upgraded the bios to F5, before trying anything on the board, anyways, what should I be looking at?, I really don´t feel like frying a brand new 6700k and definitely don´t want to leave it on auto.


hwinfo vcore is master!









Load vcore and temps are what to watch - 1.4v, 1.45 even 1.52v if you go all out.
Temps - obviously the cooler the better - full load - under 80 is nice, over 90 gets uncomfortable for me.
Then again you need to ask yourself how much tiome do you spend at 100% load?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Fallout 4 happened.


Me too, great game!!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> hwinfo vcore is master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load vcore and temps are what to watch - 1.4v, 1.45 even 1.52v if you go all out.
> Temps - obviously the cooler the better - full load - under 80 is nice, over 90 gets uncomfortable for me.
> Then again you need to ask yourself how much tiome do you spend at 100% load?


So, from what I understand is that the readings are correct, what about vid? is it not important to keep track of or does it not work as it should? Temperature wise I am far from worrying as I am not even hitting 70c under load.


----------



## kyemo

@webhito VID is basically the voltage the CPU is requesting from the motherboard. The voltage it's actually being fed is listed as Vcore in hwinfo, and can vary a fair bit from vid, depending on bios settings.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> @webhito VID is basically the voltage the CPU is requesting from the motherboard. The voltage it's actually being fed is listed as Vcore in hwinfo, and can vary a fair bit from vid, depending on bios settings.


Much appreciated, I was just worried about the vid voltage that was showing up as it was pretty high vs what I actually had vcore set to in the bios guess its working as intended.

Thanks!


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Much appreciated, I was just worried about the vid voltage that was showing up as it was pretty high vs what I actually had vcore set to in the bios guess its working as intended.
> 
> Thanks!


Having said that, those voltages you listed off earlier do seem a bit suspect, and if it were me, I'd check pretty carefully to make sure that I hadn't made a mistake somewhere in the bios. An actual 2V Vcore would have fried your CPU already, so maybe it's a wrong in HWinfo... Check you've got the latest version.

To give you a real world example, my stock adaptive setting reads (in hwinfo) Vid: 1.24 Vcore: ~1.2 and the Vcore will fluctuate between 1.17 and 1.21 under load.

If I manually set the Vcore in the bios, the Vid reads pretty close to what I set (1.324 from memory, when set to 1.35), but actual Vcore reads a bit lower, especially under load.

(My mainboard is an msi m-itx, so your mileage may vary, post some HWinfo screenshots if you want more clarification.)


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Probably I have bad cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with next settings
> 
> 
> What I got: 4.5 Ghz with 1.4V, Memory 2600 16-16-16-36 1.3V and LinX for 10 000 problem size - I got error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to increase voltage to core, but every time in LinX and prime I saw errors or BSOD.
> I removed any OC from memory, made a stock (2133), but problem in CPU OC.
> 
> What is wrong? Maybe I forget about some settings?
> 
> Where I can find 'LLC ' ? Sorry for stupid question.


thats crazy - every chip out there should do 4.5 easily. That's after reading many reviews and top sites quoting that as gospel


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea I love how easy and quick Windows 10 is for clean installs (course I guess it was the same pretty much for W7 and W8).
> 
> I don't even really bother making disk images anymore, because if something goes south I would rather just start fresh and do a clean install.


I do an image straight after installing os and my main progs like word and Adobe photoshop .... that is a lot easier than loading up all your progs again


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Probably I have bad cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with next settings
> 
> 
> What I got: 4.5 Ghz with 1.4V, Memory 2600 16-16-16-36 1.3V and LinX for 10 000 problem size - I got error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to increase voltage to core, but every time in LinX and prime I saw errors or BSOD.
> I removed any OC from memory, made a stock (2133), but problem in CPU OC.
> 
> What is wrong? Maybe I forget about some settings?
> 
> Where I can find 'LLC ' ? Sorry for stupid question.


Don't mean to be rude, but are you sure you're getting a Vcore of 1.4? If I put those settings into my mobo (different model msi board), I would expect to get a Vcore less than 1.3, probably down around 1.27 or something.

To answer your other question, that "core voltage compensation" I believe is msi's version of llc. Don't know how well it works, as mine doesn't have that option. And I think it's only got an "on" and "off" setting, no variable levels like asus's.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Having said that, those voltages you listed off earlier do seem a bit suspect, and if it were me, I'd check pretty carefully to make sure that I hadn't made a mistake somewhere in the bios. An actual 2V Vcore would have fried your CPU already, so maybe it's a wrong in HWinfo... Check you've got the latest version.
> 
> To give you a real world example, my stock adaptive setting reads (in hwinfo) Vid: 1.24 Vcore: ~1.2 and the Vcore will fluctuate between 1.17 and 1.21 under load.
> 
> If I manually set the Vcore in the bios, the Vid reads pretty close to what I set (1.324 from memory, when set to 1.35), but actual Vcore reads a bit lower, especially under load.
> 
> (My mainboard is an msi m-itx, so your mileage may vary, post some HWinfo screenshots if you want more clarification.)


Here they are, my voltage is set to normal with dynamic vid, that way I can undervolt it, but as I mentioned my vcore is showing either false readings or its way too high.


----------



## mtrai

Just upgrade my PC a few days ago, and have a few questions, been trying to read as much as possible..

I went from an AMD FX 8120 BE to Intel I5 6600K.
Sabertooth 990fx to Asus Z170-A
16 GB DDR 3 to G Skill Ripjaw V 3200 16 GB kit rate 16-18-18-38

First the bad part in this rebuild. Using what I could from my previous system. I had put everything together and went to get the the Intel adapter for my Siedron and realized I had lost it. I really did not feel like redoing the build while I ordered a new cooler. Anyhow, being careful I rigged up my existing cooler the next day after I got over my frustration. Carefully booted up and all intot he bios to check temps, ( knowing it should shut down if an issue while I was trying to do this.)

My temps at stock with the rigged set up stayed at 29 to 30 degrees idle., okay so far so good. Looked around a bit but did not change anything. Oh I did update to the latest bios 1302 I think.

I then booted into win 10 and let win 10 do its thing and change drivers etc ( clean install later due to the cooler issue.) Messed around in windows and also installed HWInfo and AI suite 3 to monitor temps. Not using them at the same time.

Placed the CPU under load and it would not go above 42 degrees, okay so far so good still. Surfed the net for hours, still carefully watching the temps. Got brave and decided to play a bit of the MMO ( cpu bound) I play, still the temps did not go above 42.

Next day booted up and did my morning thing, then logged in again to play, after playing for about 8 hours, with no temp issues, I decided to be brave and raised the ratio to 43, through AI suite ( bios changes will come later), no adjustments to voltage at this time. All is still good idle 28-30 degrees, game load 41 degrees, played for a couple more hours, then decided to be even braver and raised the ratio to 45 and played some more...same temps. At 45 ratio 4.5 Ghz clock, no voltage adjustment

Oh let me explain how I rigged my cooler that will not fit. it is a Siedron 120 AIO, I just put a drop of thermal paste (MX-4) on the CPU and just placed the cooler on top of the cpu and pressed down with just a slight amount of pressure. Left the side off the case and case is laying on the side so the cooler will not move during this screw up.

Questions: By doing this I hope I would not of damage anything ( assumed the thermal things would kick in)?

Since the cooler is not actually attached with screws and all, does this mean I have a great chip?

Since I am running it at 4.5 Ghz on stock voltage with these temps I was hoping I won the silicon lottery?

Today my new cooler arrives...Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO...I plan to overclock more once it is installed just being super careful, but I am so confused with the Intel platform, been on AMD for years and years, what do I need to know?

I have read the entire ASUS 170 MB thread and almost all of this one, but there is so much info, that I just can't remember, what I need to really look for?

Since I will not be using the IGPU I am not sure where in the bios to disable it, however win 10 does not detect it in the device manager, so is it already disabled since I have 2 PCIe GPUs installed?

Open to any suggestions on where to go with CPU, I can post a screen shot of AI Suite or HWinfo if that would help.

Thanks for reading my long thread.

/EDIT I have yet to update my system specs in profile, I am reusing everything in it but the CPU, Motherboard, and ram.


----------



## InstinctXIV

I managed to reach 5.3GHz but with the temps i was having i didn't even try opening a picture.

I down clocked my CPU and got a stable OC of 4.9GHz with decent temps. I ran Cinebench R15 and got a score of 1067, almost neck to neck with the 3930K.







Spec

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz (4.9GHz) Quad-Core Processor (not Delid)

CPU Cooler: Corsair H110i GT 113.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

MB: Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-3200 Memory

GPU: Asus Radeon R9 390 8GB Video Card

Drive 1:Samsung 850 EVO 120GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive

Drive 2:Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

PSU: EVGA 850W


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InstinctXIV*
> 
> I managed to reach 5.3GHz but with the temps i was having i didn't even try opening a picture.
> 
> I down clocked my CPU and got a stable OC of 4.9GHz with decent temps. I ran Cinebench R15 and got a score of 1067, almost neck to neck with the 3930K.


Wow 5.3GHz with that H110i, that's insane. What was your Vid/LLC/Vcore for 5.3 and 4.9? Good work on the overclock, I'm 4.95GHz stable now but I'm on a custom loop and 640w TEC, been working on pushing it a bit harder but 5.05 isn't stable enough to complete an XTU benchmark even at 1.575vid/LLC5/1.6Vcore.


----------



## SteveRo

InstinctXIV - yes! - looking good - but what volts??


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Mtrai - looking good so far - yes just be careful not to bump your case until you have the cooler on tight.
And yes! 4.5 if stable is excellent on stock volts!
















edit - in hwinfo, when @ 100% load what is yur vcore?


----------



## InstinctXIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Wow 5.3GHz with that H110i, that's insane. What was your Vid/LLC/Vcore for 5.3 and 4.9? Good work on the overclock, I'm 4.95GHz stable now but I'm on a custom loop and 640w TEC, been working on pushing it a bit harder but 5.05 isn't stable enough to complete an XTU benchmark even at 1.575vid/LLC5/1.6Vcore.


For 5.3GHz i'll get back to you since i used the ASUS AI Suite program to OC my CPU. I'll have to OC it again and go to the Bios.

On 4.9GHz: auto vid/LLC Extreme /1.456 Vcore.


----------



## zootielolo

Not sure if anyone saw my previous question so I will try to simplify it. In the ASUS bios, manual override voltage for core can only be changed in increments of .005v, whereas with adaptive voltage it can be changed in .001 increments. Does the motherboard make use of .001 changes in the adaptive voltage setting, or does it simply round to the closest .005 increment? If so, why is there a discrepancy between the voltage level you can set in manual override vs adaptive?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zootielolo*
> 
> Not sure if anyone saw my previous question so I will try to simplify it. In the ASUS bios, manual override voltage for core can only be changed in increments of .005v, whereas with adaptive voltage it can be changed in .001 increments. Does the motherboard make use of .001 changes in the adaptive voltage setting, or does it simply round to the closest .005 increment? If so, why is there a discrepancy between the voltage level you can set in manual override vs adaptive?


Hello

The difference between 1 and 5 thousand of a volt is nothing in this type of circuit design. If the lack of this info is really bothersome check it with a DMM capable of accurately measuring to this resolution at the back of the CPU socket.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Don't mean to be rude, but are you sure you're getting a Vcore of 1.4? If I put those settings into my mobo (different model msi board), I would expect to get a Vcore less than 1.3, probably down around 1.27 or something.
> 
> To answer your other question, that "core voltage compensation" I believe is msi's version of llc. Don't know how well it works, as mine doesn't have that option. And I think it's only got an "on" and "off" setting, no variable levels like asus's.


Thank you for noticing.
What I have now: 4.4Ghz 1.32V all settings in auto and I see in tools 1.34V (cpu-z, hwinfo), I ran x264, x265 tests, x264 was working 6 hours and I played in StarCraft2 in the same time







, with 4.4Ghz and 1.32V my cpu works well!







Temp 67 C max.

But if I set 4.5/4.6/4.7 Ghz with 1.40/1.45/1.50V, I will have BSOD when I run x265. I really don`t understand what I should do, because my previous 3770k was much better and can works with 4.7Ghz 24/7.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Thank you for noticing.
> What I have now: 4.4Ghz 1.32V all settings in auto and I see in tools 1.34V (cpu-z, hwinfo), I ran x264, x265 tests, x264 was working 6 hours and I played in StarCraft2 in the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with 4.4Ghz and 1.32V my cpu works well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp 67 C max.
> 
> But if I set 4.5/4.6/4.7 Ghz with 1.40/1.45/1.50V, I will have BSOD when I run x265. I really don`t understand what I should do, because my previous 3770k was much better and can works with 4.7Ghz 24/7.


Did you do anything with CPU system agent (SA), VCCIO, PLL and PCH core or just leave them on auto/default? For me I have to run all of the above over 1.2v at 4.8. PLL is a little tricky as I've found too much will cause instability but the sweet spot for me is 1.3v at PLL bandwidth level 6. For what it's worth I need 1.475vid at LLC 5 (1.472-1.488vcore) for that speed to be perfectly stable, but better chips can do 1.45 or less. 1.38-1.4vid LLC5 should be good for 4.6GHz for any 6700K.


----------



## mtrai

Just tested it using Asus Rog Realbench
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. Mtrai - looking good so far - yes just be careful not to bump your case until you have the cooler on tight.
> And yes! 4.5 if stable is excellent on stock volts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - in hwinfo, when @ 100% load what is yur vcore?


Just tested it with Asus Rog Realbench, short testing mind you, as I am waiting for the real cooler to arrive.

Under 100% load (fluctuates a bit between 98% to 100%) the Vcore in HWInfo was 1.2v to 1.26v at the 4.5Ghz clock.


----------



## cypres

You kids and your 1.2v overclocks are making me feel bad about beating the **** out of mine with 1.6









and I finally managed to pull off a >1700 XTU







1704 at 74*c max http://hwbot.org/submission/3039361

not the 1704 but same settings:


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Did you do anything with CPU system agent (SA), VCCIO, PLL and PCH core or just leave them on auto/default? For me I have to run all of the above over 1.2v at 4.8. PLL is a little tricky as I've found too much will cause instability but the sweet spot for me is 1.3v at PLL bandwidth level 6. For what it's worth I need 1.475vid at LLC 5 (1.472-1.488vcore) for that speed to be perfectly stable, but better chips can do 1.45 or less. 1.38-1.4vid LLC5 should be good for 4.6GHz for any 6700K.


Yes, my friend.
What I have as 'stability'

But now, after your post I established next:


Spoiler: 4.6GHz 1.47V








What is wrong? Maybe I should turn off some settings or somewhere give more voltage?
Now I will run x265 or 264 tests...


----------



## D13mass

And I got BSOD when x265 on 3 step.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Yes, my friend.
> What I have as 'stability'
> 
> But now, after your post I established next:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.6GHz 1.47V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong? Maybe I should turn off some settings or somewhere give more voltage?
> Now I will run x265 or 264 tests...


I'd disable virtualization if you aren't using it, max long/short duration power limits, and make sure FCLK is 1GHz (it probably is, but on my Asus M8H board it defaults to 800MHz for some reason). I'm not sure how that msi board works but the cpu voltage mode on mine is set to manual not offset mode, which is a little confusing as to which mode it's in on yours. If it's on manual then the setting you have of 1.4v should be plenty. I'd try bumping CPU SA, CPU IO, and PCH voltage to 1.2v, then maybe 1.225v if that's not stable. You shouldn't have to mess with PLL to get 4.6 stable. Also double check your memory timings and voltages - my memory needs a little over what it's been rated for to be stable at full XMP frequency (~1.375v up from 1.35v at 3600, ~1.4-1.425 if I'm going over 3600) Good luck


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I'd disable virtualization if you aren't using it, max long/short duration power limits, and make sure FCLK is 1GHz (it probably is, but on my Asus M8H board it defaults to 800MHz for some reason). I'm not sure how that msi board works but the cpu voltage mode on mine is set to manual not offset mode, which is a little confusing as to which mode it's in on yours. If it's on manual then the setting you have of 1.4v should be plenty. I'd try bumping CPU SA, CPU IO, and PCH voltage to 1.2v, then maybe 1.225v if that's not stable. You shouldn't have to mess with PLL to get 4.6 stable. Also double check your memory timings and voltages - my memory needs a little over what it's been rated for to be stable at full XMP frequency (~1.375v up from 1.35v at 3600, ~1.4-1.425 if I'm going over 3600) Good luck


Thank you!
But again BSOD for x265 on 1 step.
Override = Manual
I don`t know how I can disable max long/short duration power limits, because nether Auto, nor 'numbers'
And I've tried for CPU SA, CPU IO, and PCH from 1.2V to 1.22V.

Bios settings now:


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Thank you!
> But again BSOD for x265 on 1 step.
> Override = Manual
> I don`t know how I can disable max long/short duration power limits, because nether Auto, nor 'numbers'
> And I've tried for CPU SA, CPU IO, and PCH from 1.2V to 1.22V.
> 
> Bios settings now:


Hmm, sorry that didn't work... is the load line calibration set to level 5? Other than that I have no clue other than maybe trying a slight bump in voltages. Hopefully someone with an MSI board can chime in with advice


----------



## Zaen

Damn i still have to wait a lot, 3 months, till i get my hands on a sapphire radeon nitro 390 and play Fallout4 (as i doubt Fallout4 would run on iGPU ^_^). Meanwhile UT4 pre-alpha on-line is looking good







)

And on further notice all is good with my OC. Been stable and without problems, except UT4 freezing when textures are too much for iGPU and i have to terminate the process. Going to try install old UT99 GOTY and hope Win10 will run it, tried many old game installs i have working on Win7 but most won't work properly or fail install.. /me sad


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Just tested it using Asus Rog Realbench
> Just tested it with Asus Rog Realbench, short testing mind you, as I am waiting for the real cooler to arrive.
> 
> Under 100% load (fluctuates a bit between 98% to 100%) the Vcore in HWInfo was 1.2v to 1.26v at the 4.5Ghz clock.


looking very good!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InstinctXIV*
> 
> For 5.3GHz i'll get back to you since i used the ASUS AI Suite program to OC my CPU. I'll have to OC it again and go to the Bios.
> 
> On 4.9GHz: auto vid/LLC Extreme /1.456 Vcore.


if this is 24/7 stable - this will be one of the best chips we've seen yet?
1.456v under full load?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> You kids and your 1.2v overclocks are making me feel bad about beating the **** out of mine with 1.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I finally managed to pull off a >1700 XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1704 at 74*c max http://hwbot.org/submission/3039361
> 
> not the 1704 but same settings:


very nice run!! With yur cooling setup, if you delid - you should see temps in the low 70's for this run!
















edit - wait - screen capture says 82 but you had a run at 74C max? Turned up the tec??


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> very nice run!! With yur cooling setup, if you delid - you should see temps in the low 70's for this run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - wait - screen capture says 82 but you had a run at 74C max? Turned up the tec??


Thanks! And yeah I was playing with the voltages, I didn't screencap the 1704 run, that was the one prior. Actually I think I turned it down, that one should have been at 15v/~34a and I think I had it turned down to 13.8v/~30a, which performs better due to better COP/less parasitic heat


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> if this is 24/7 stable - this will be one of the best chips we've seen yet?
> 1.456v under full load?


I've been playing around with mine and I can get 1.456v-1.472vcore under load at a stable 4.8GHz (1.46vid llc5) but the jump to 4.9 is another story for both of the 6700K's I've played with. If it's really benchmark stable at that voltage (y-cruncher/prime95) then that's certainly the best chip I've heard of


----------



## ZXMustang

This is what my 6700K can do stable.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm running my RAM at the stated specs of 1.35 and the speed/timing is correct. My RAM voltage is showing up as 1.4 in HWInfo, HWMonitor, and the HWMonitor within BIOS. I'm running it now at 1.24 Volts with the correct speed/timing and I decided to do Prime95 and make it run 10000MB. HWInfo states it's at 1.28. It's been 8 minutes running and still not crash. Is something wrong with my RAM or Mobo?

Specs of RAM.
DDR4 3200Mhz
16-16-16-36
Volt 1.35

Motherboard is ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/AC


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Here they are, my voltage is set to normal with dynamic vid, that way I can undervolt it, but as I mentioned my vcore is showing either false readings or its way too high.


I'd assume the min/max figures in the top half of the second image are bogus. Notice how heaps of them are 2.004 or 4.008 and way out of spec.

The VID looks correct.

The Vcore voltage in the bottom half of the second image however, looks to be accurate. They are the voltages I'd expect to see on a stock clocked/adaptive Vcore CPU with power saving features (c states etc) turned on. 1.2-1.25v was what mine was running at out of the box, all voltages auto (39x).


----------



## mandrix

I've been playing with my 4x4GB Corsair LPX sticks. They are rated for 2666 15-17-17-35 @ 1.2v, although they have an XMP setting for 2800.
I managed to get them stable at 3200 17-18-18-36 1.37v. Actually I did it the lazy way since I'm no dram OC guru....set the timings on Auto and used the timings the board "suggested", lol. I will tweak some more later and see if I can improve it, but I think this is pretty good for some cheap 2666 RAM.


----------



## uniwarking

Hey guys, got my Skylake build up and running. I'm currently running at stock settings on the 6700k with the RAM running at XMP (3200). I'm finding max temps at around 77C in Prime95 v28.7 and up to 81C in ROG Realbench stress testing (4hr run). I'm running a H100 cooler with GELID GC-Extreme thermal compound. Do these temps seem high?

I ran Gigabyte Autotune and it put things at 4.6GHZ with fairly low voltage. I'd like to start working on the OC but I'm somewhat concerned about temps... I've not worked with ROG Realbench before so I'm not sure what to expect.



Here is a snapshot from a 15 minute ROG Realbench run this morning (ambient temps are a bit cooler today, about 70F/21C). Does this seem reasonable for a stock setup and my cooling solution?


----------



## GroupB

Start by Downloading HWINFO64 its the best for gigabyte user, so you can see what your VCORE ( Not VID) is under load. and remove the auto tunning... the auto tunning probably up your vcore too much anyway that why you see HIGH temp. Be careful setting the LLC if you set it to HIGH dont go past 1.4 vcore in bios cause you may push into the 1.47-1.5v range with this LLC setting ( you need a Digital Multimeter to check the real Vcore, software reporting Vcore with LLC are off on gigabyte).

If you stay on offset voltage and with LLC you really need to check each offset with a DMM , on mine a offset of (normal) with LLC high push it into the 1.55V range... I manage to find a good offset but force constant Vcore was way more stable at the end.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Start by Downloading HWINFO64 its the best for gigabyte user, so you can see what your VCORE ( Not VID) is under load. and remove the auto tunning... the auto tunning probably up your vcore too much anyway that why you see HIGH temp. Be careful setting the LLC if you set it to HIGH dont go past 1.4 vcore in bios cause you may push into the 1.47-1.5v range with this LLC setting ( you need a Digital Multimeter to check the real Vcore, software reporting Vcore with LLC are off on gigabyte).
> 
> If you stay on offset voltage and with LLC you really need to check each offset with a DMM , on mine a offset of (normal) with LLC high push it into the 1.55V range... I manage to find a good offset but force constant Vcore was way more stable at the end.


I believe you're responding to me. Just wanted to note that my system is all at stock settings currently (RAM in XMP). I ran that autotune earlier but have reverted back to stock settings on the CPU. I feel like things should be running cooler. I'll check out the HW info 64.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've been playing with my 4x4GB Corsair LPX sticks. They are rated for 2666 15-17-17-35 @ 1.2v, although they have an XMP setting for 2800.
> I managed to get them stable at 3200 17-18-18-36 1.37v. Actually I did it the lazy way since I'm no dram OC guru....set the timings on Auto and used the timings the board "suggested", lol. I will tweak some more later and see if I can improve it, but I think this is pretty good for some cheap 2666 RAM.


'Pretty good"? That's very good! . Basically, DDR4 ram ICs can handle quite a bit of voltage (and Intel will certify XMP up to 1.5V) so, don't be reluctant about adding a bot more voltage. 1.4V s fine. I've been running my Samsung kit at 1.49v basically since alunch of this platform. IF there were a problem rooted in running dramV that high it would more likely be based in the CPU IMC rather than the ram sticks. With that kit, I would certainly try 3200c16 and 1.4V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey guys, got my Skylake build up and running. I'm currently running at stock settings on the 6700k with the RAM running at XMP (3200). I'm finding max temps at around 77C in Prime95 v28.7 and up to 81C in ROG Realbench stress testing (4hr run). I'm running a H100 cooler with GELID GC-Extreme thermal compound. Do these temps seem high?
> 
> I ran Gigabyte Autotune and it put things at 4.6GHZ with fairly low voltage. I'd like to start working on the OC but I'm somewhat concerned about temps... I've not worked with ROG Realbench before so I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a snapshot from a 15 minute ROG Realbench run this morning (ambient temps are a bit cooler today, about 70F/21C). Does this seem reasonable for a stock setup and my cooling solution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Actually, 81C seems a bit high for RB especially when you're seeing only 77C in p95. If you are confident that the block mount quality is good - I'd look at your fan profile on the H100. Push-pull? fans set to run at max speed when the CPU hits 50 or 60C (while stress testing anyway).


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, 81C seems a bit high for RB especially when you're seeing only 77C in p95. If you are confident that the block mount quality is good - I'd look at your fan profile on the H100. Push-pull? fans set to run at max speed when the CPU hits 50 or 60C (while stress testing anyway).


I think so too. H100 is set up in push mode out the top of the case, every other fan in my case (6) is set up to pull air in (filtered). This setup worked well on my 2500k, although my GTX 580 card was exhausting air out the back and this 980 Ti has the 2 fan setup... maybe that's part of the problem. I believe the block mount is solid and I'm also using a thermal compound I've been told is better than AC5 which is what I used on my 2500k for 4+ yrs. I have the H100 set to full speed (control is directly on the block). Idle temps are in the low to mid 20's, ambient is at around 75F/24C most of the day (the office gets a little warm due to large windows).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I think so too. H100 is set up in push mode out the top of the case, every other fan in my case (6) is set up to pull air in (filtered). This setup worked well on my 2500k, although my GTX 580 card was exhausting air out the back and this 980 Ti has the 2 fan setup... maybe that's part of the problem. I believe the block mount is solid and I'm also using a thermal compound I've been told is better than AC5 which is what I used on my 2500k for 4+ yrs. I have the H100 set to full speed (control is directly on the block). Idle temps are in the low to mid 20's, ambient is at around 75F/24C most of the day (the office gets a little warm due to large windows).


Gelid is one of the top 2 or 3 TIMs, so that's not a concern. Yeah - the ACX-type coolers vent into the case for the most part, that's their downside. I'd turn the H100 fans around and draw fresh (room) air thru the rad and use a second fan in push-pull in the H100.

edit - thinking a bit more, RB works the GPU pretty hard - so if you are drawing air from inside the case for the H100 your p95 vs RB temps make more sense.. and further support changing the h100 fan around.


----------



## GroupB

Also some stock Auto voltage can be too high for what you need. Some board even on stock setting put out a high vcore, and its more than true for skylake some user report a 1.4v on stock bios and its way too high for stock clock and on gigabyte llc high is default so it add quite a bit voltage under load for gigabyte way pass the set voltage. For exemple I use 1.395 v constant and high llc for 4.8 ghz giving me 1.435v on load on the digital multimeter.

Before going into repaste and rad placement trouble you should put a constant voltage lets say 1.2-1.3v and maybe disable llc then redo your test.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 'Pretty good"? That's very good! . Basically, DDR4 ram ICs can handle quite a bit of voltage (and Intel will certify XMP up to 1.5V) so, don't be reluctant about adding a bot more voltage. 1.4V s fine. I've been running my Samsung kit at 1.49v basically since alunch of this platform. IF there were a problem rooted in running dramV that high it would more likely be based in the CPU IMC rather than the ram sticks. With that kit, I would certainly try 3200c16 and 1.4V.


Well for 3200 I ended up at 17-17-17-36 CR1 1.35v.
I tried 16-17-17-36 with 1.38v but the memory benchmark in AIDA didn't get any better. Guess I could try going up to 1.4 and see what happens.


----------



## uniwarking

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gelid is one of the top 2 or 3 TIMs, so that's not a concern. Yeah - the ACX-type coolers vent into the case for the most part, that's their downside. I'd turn the H100 fans around and draw fresh (room) air thru the rad and use a second fan in push-pull in the H100.
> 
> edit - thinking a bit more, RB works the GPU pretty hard - so if you are drawing air from inside the case for the H100 your p95 vs RB temps make more sense.. and further support changing the h100 fan around.


My case offers some challenges but I could likely swap the fan and radiator positions. I'll probably have to change some of my intake fans to exhaust if I do this though which will take some time. I'm also a bit worried since I only saw a few degrees cooler when running non-gpu stress tests like prime95.

I will say a few months ago I noticed my 2500k temps were higher than they should be. I started an RMA for my H100 but it seemed like it started working better after I reapplied AS5 and remounted the cooler. Maybe I should follow through with the process as I'd think this cooler should more than handle a stock 6700k... and I'd like to OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Also some stock Auto voltage can be too high for what you need. Some board even on stock setting put out a high vcore, and its more than true for skylake some user report a 1.4v on stock bios and its way too high for stock clock and on gigabyte llc high is default so it add quite a bit voltage under load for gigabyte way pass the set voltage. For exemple I use 1.395 v constant and high llc for 4.8 ghz giving me 1.435v on load on the digital multimeter.
> 
> Before going into repaste and rad placement trouble you should put a constant voltage lets say 1.2-1.3v and maybe disable llc then redo your test.


I can do some digging, I do think my voltages were ~1.42 @ stock when loaded on HWMonitor. I would like to overclock this chip at some point as well so I may eventually need this additional voltage.

I guess the good news is the PC handles my gaming needs, even AC:Syndicate that came with the card... temps only go into the 60's at that point on the CPU and the GTX 980 Ti runs in the 70's.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well for 3200 I ended up at 17-17-17-36 CR1 1.35v.
> I tried 16-17-17-36 with 1.38v but the memory benchmark in AIDA didn't get any better. Guess I could try going up to 1.4 and see what happens.


Actually I was able to push 15-17-17-36 CR1 @ 1.38v. 1.4v didn't seem to make any difference, and after getting stuck in a constant boot loop trying 3333 I decided to give it a break for the day.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Actually I was able to push 15-17-17-36 CR1 @ 1.38v. 1.4v didn't seem to make any difference, and after getting stuck in a constant boot loop trying 3333 I decided to give it a break for the day.


Nice one.

Is that HCI memtest stable and also check the below in memtweakit, those should be near each other.. when training fails one of them is ~10 off the other and you don't want happening. Reason I mentioned these is because your latency is little high for what I'd expect to see as you've OC them to similar levels as me.

I chose 3333CAS16 over 3200CAS15 @ 1.4v (SA/IO @ 1.1v as I can't raise those).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> Is that HCI memtest stable and also check the below in memtweakit, those should be near each other.. when training fails one of them is ~10 off the other and you don't want happening. Reason I mentioned these is because your latency is little high for what I'd expect to see as you've OC them to similar levels as me.
> 
> I chose 3333CAS16 over 3200CAS15 @ 1.4v (SA/IO @ 1.1v as I can't raise those).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HCI memtest stable.
I don't know much about RAM OC but here's some shots with the new settings:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Actually I was able to push 15-17-17-36 CR1 @ 1.38v. 1.4v didn't seem to make any difference, and after getting stuck in a constant boot loop trying 3333 I decided to give it a break for the day.


nice! if they work at 1.38V mo reason to test 1.4,








Yeah - those bad memory boot loops are a PIA. the hero has a "MemOK" button, just press it any time that happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> HCI memtest stable.
> I don't know much about RAM OC but here's some shots with the new settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the RTLs are fine. Mr E is right - if these get a big spread, doubtful stability and not worth testing.
you can probably drop tRTP to 8 and the auto rules should set tWR to 16.

Nice work!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! if they work at 1.38V mo reason to test 1.4,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - those bad memory boot loops are a PIA. the hero has a "MemOK" button, just press it any time that happens.
> the RTLs are fine. Mr E is right - if these get a big spread, doubtful stability and not worth testing.
> you can probably drop tRTP to 8 and the auto rules should set tWR to 16.
> 
> Nice work!


Great! You do realize I don't have a clue, right? lol. I will look for that setting though.


----------



## uniwarking

So, I ran the Gigabyte Autotune application, it again clocked up the CPU to 4.6 and put the RAM back down to the native 2133. I expected higher temps but they came in way lower. This is with ROG Realbench.

It appears the OC on the RAM is part of the heat issueAm I missing something?



The hottest core only hit 68C vs 81C before.

Then, I set everything to default. Here is what I got. Temps around 44 ~ 56 max:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> So, I ran the Gigabyte Autotune application, it again clocked up the CPU to 4.6 and put the RAM back down to the native 2133. I expected higher temps but they came in way lower. This is with ROG Realbench.
> 
> It appears the OC on the RAM is part of the heat issueAm I missing something?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest core only hit 68C vs 81C before.
> 
> Then, I set everything to default. Here is what I got. Temps around 44 ~ 56 max:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I can only assume the vcore reading of 1.856V is a sensor glitch. Down load HWI (in the OP) or AID64. Remenber, having more trhan one program polling the cpu sensors will likely lead to a polling clash and make suspect the value from any concurrently running software.

Basically - IMO, avoid any Auto OC features on any MB. Take control of the voltages yourself... or be sure to buy the Intel Tuning Plan fopr your CPU.


----------



## webhito

I am having the same problem that I did with my x58 board, my system posts and sometimes it will hard reset and then turn back on, same goes sometimes when I restart windows, it doesn´t even turn on the splash screen and powers off. I got an extra psu as I thought this was the culprit but it does the exact same thing, I have pulled all the old hardware and it also does it, whats weird is that it doesn´t always happen, its random, I can sometimes load the xmp profile and it works fine, then it crashes, it benches fine, stresses fine and have not had a single bsod, its just when i restart or when I exit the bios. I have cleared cmos several times, updated to F5, tried the old F3 version and it does the same thing, I am thinking that either both my evga power supplies are dodgy or are incompatible with both my boards...

Has anyone had an issue like this in the past?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can only assume the vcore reading of 1.856V is a sensor glitch. Down load HWI (in the OP) or AID64. Remenber, having more trhan one program polling the cpu sensors will likely lead to a polling clash and make suspect the value from any concurrently running software.
> 
> Basically - IMO, avoid any Auto OC features on any MB. Take control of the voltages yourself... or be sure to buy the Intel Tuning Plan fopr your CPU.


I'm a bit confused now. I'm running the CPU at stock settings but the RAM in XMP. Now my temps are way lower than they were this morning. I also loaded up HWI as many have suggested. My idle voltages are at around 1.41 it seems but things drop down when loaded... the Vcore value seems more in line. Not sure if my cooler decided to work or if there was some odd setting leading to additional heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I'm a bit confused now. I'm running the CPU at stock settings but the RAM in XMP. Now my temps are way lower than they were this morning. I also loaded up HWI as many have suggested. My idle voltages are at around 1.41 it seems but things drop down when loaded... the Vcore value seems more in line. Not sure if my cooler decided to work or if there was some odd setting leading to additional heat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No reason to be confused. Having multiple programs polling the sensor channels can really bork things up (and cause some to freak out - which you did not despite seeing a vcore reading of 1.856V!







)
Your previous post showed vcore values that were waaay off the reservation.
Anyway, lookin much better.
Real bench WILL work the GPU hard - so get good flow into the case with that type of GPU cooler.









____________________________________________________________
Edit: on another note, 23x200 bclk is really performing very well. Been on (and off) over the past few days:


Tho Asus Memtweak seems confused:


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No reason to be confused. Having multiple programs polling the sensor channels can really bork things up (and cause some to freak out - which you did not despite seeing a vcore reading of 1.856V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Your previous post showed vcore values that were waaay off the reservation.
> Anyway, lookin much better.
> Real bench WILL work the GPU hard - so get good flow into the case with that type of GPU cooler.


Makes me wonder though if my cooler isn't always working as it should. It sure seemed to be working a lot harder (fans up at full speed) earlier when I was running the same tests. I may go ahead and get it replaced under warranty as it's not the first time I've questioned if it's working. I just ran P95 for about a half hour:

The higher voltage readings (1.4+) are during idle... I took the snap shot right after stopping P95.

Thanks for all of the help guys!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Makes me wonder though if my cooler isn't always working as it should. It sure seemed to be working a lot harder (fans up at full speed) earlier when I was running the same tests. I may go ahead and get it replaced under warranty as it's not the first time I've questioned if it's working. I just ran P95 for about a half hour:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The higher voltage readings (1.4+) are during idle... I took the snap shot right after stopping P95.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help guys!


actually - you are looking at VID. the VCORE is less than 1.3V. (top line) You can ignore VID - it's meaningless once you OC the chip.


----------



## Skptc

Can i get my Vcore in BIOS safe about or higher than 1.45 with LLC5?
I am a bit scared, but i want to reach 4900mhz atm. Dont want to roast my CPU.

Atm i am at 4800 stable with 1.41v, LLC5. tested with x.264 6h (~72°c)
Maybe i can run the system stable at 1.40v i will see when i am back home.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! if they work at 1.38V mo reason to test 1.4,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - those bad memory boot loops are a PIA. the hero has a "MemOK" button, just press it any time that happens.
> the RTLs are fine. Mr E is right - if these get a big spread, doubtful stability and not worth testing.
> you can probably drop tRTP to 8 and the auto rules should set tWR to 16.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!


OK I set tRTP to 8 and tWR went to 17...is that good? lol. I'm really out of my element here. Unless something stands out that needs changing I'm going to stop here for now.
Thanks!


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - you are looking at VID. the VCORE is less than 1.3V. (top line) You can ignore VID - it's meaningless once you OC the chip.


Thanks. I've been out of the game since Sandy Bridge, I appreciate the tip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK I set tRTP to 8 and tWR went to 17...is that good? lol. I'm really out of my element here. Unless something stands out that needs changing I'm going to stop here for now.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's great! as long as it's stable, I'd stand pat too. Nice ram OC.








tWR just needs to be NLT 2x tRTP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Thanks. I've been out of the game since Sandy Bridge, I appreciate the tip


you're welcome. SB was a great chip - I stil run a 2700K (@4.7) doing security cam duty. Amazing cpu!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's great! as long as it's stable, I'd stand pat too. Nice ram OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tWR just needs to be NLT 2x tRTP


Great! Thanks.
I just noticed after the fact that the motherboard compensated by raising VCCIO/VCCSA on it's own. Either that or the 1202 BIOS bumped the stock settings, IDK.
VCCIO 1.144 --> 1.208
VCCSA 1.136 --> 1.200
Not much but real increases just the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Great! Thanks.
> I just noticed after the fact that the motherboard compensated by raising VCCIO/VCCSA on it's own. Either that or the 1202 BIOS bumped the stock settings, IDK.
> VCCIO 1.144 --> 1.208
> VCCSA 1.136 --> 1.200
> Not much but real increases just the same.


Yeah - it will do that. I have mine set to 1.225V for 3600 and it reports 1.24V in AID64.


----------



## Zaen

For those running Asus pro gaming mobo and 0908 bios isn't working adaptive (wasn't my case actually) there is a new bios out 1102.

Re-did OCCT with my adaptive settings i posted before and i'm still stable. I will try lowering Vcore a bit and see if it sticks then try higher multiplier


----------



## SteveRo

Good Evening Messrs. Jpmboy and mandix,

I'm working on trying to tighten up the memory a little. I saw your posts!








Anything else that I should work on?
Much thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good Evening Messrs. Jpmboy and mandix,
> 
> I'm working on trying to tighten up the memory a little. I saw your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else that I should work on?
> Much thanks for any suggestions!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER


That's a hellofa chip. 4.9 at <1.4V is gold.








Unless you start playing with RTLs... only things to try are lowering tFAW (min should be 4x tRTP but yoo never know, then if possible tWCL (maybe 10 will boot?)


----------



## CC268

So if I was to do just one stress test for my CPU - would you guys recommend the HWBOT x265 - 4k?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So if I was to do just one stress test for my CPU - would you guys recommend the HWBOT x265 - 4k?


no, not really a single test that covers all the architecture and load scenarios (in general). Best to do a mix of x265 (x4 and x8 use 8and 10+ GB of ram) , HCI memtest, RBv2.4 and a (short) high current load like IBT as a quick test set. Add in 1h of OCCT and/or p95 and I doubt the OC would let you down in any day-driver/gaming scenario.
Minimally: x265 x4 P-mode, very high, RBv2.4 30 min, HCIMT 200%. my


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Username: Zaen
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 4600
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 3900 (auto)
> Vcore in UEFI: Adapetive 1.375v plus offset 0.040v
> Vcore: 1.424v Max in HWiNFO
> FCLK: 1GHz (auto)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair GTXi H100
> Stability Test: x264 52 loop, HCI Memtest 200% coverage, 1H 10min. O.C.C.T. 4.4.1
> Batch Number: Malay L519B886
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35-2T @ 1.352V
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: other changed bios settings;
> SVID - OFF
> CPU core ratio - Sync all
> Asus multicore enhancement - Auto
> CPU current capability - 140%
> CPU power duty control - T.Probe
> CPU power phase control - Extreme
> TPU - TPU II
> Must point out im using no GPU only iGPU. Stressed it with realbench v2.4 but results never changed from good/passed all and i have been stable with previous manual and offset OC's so i didn't see a reason to do it again. will stress that with some games





> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> Username: theunknownkid
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.13
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4710mhz
> Cache Frequency:4.1
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44v
> Vcore: 1.416v
> FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
> Cooling Solution: NH-D15
> Stability Test: 90 loops custom x264 16T, 8hr RealBench
> 
> Batch Number: unknown, no longer have box, purchased in Australia
> Ram Speed: XMP 3600 8-19-19-39, 1.35v
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A-Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> Misc Comments: Max temp 74 degrees
> Thank you! You have both been charted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Username: Zaen
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 4600
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 3900 (auto)
> Vcore in UEFI: Adapetive 1.375v plus offset 0.040v
> Vcore: 1.424v Max in HWiNFO
> FCLK: 1GHz (auto)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair GTXi H100
> Stability Test: x264 52 loop, HCI Memtest 200% coverage, 1H 10min. O.C.C.T. 4.4.1
> Batch Number: Malay L519B886
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35-2T @ 1.352V
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: other changed bios settings;
> SVID - OFF
> CPU core ratio - Sync all
> Asus multicore enhancement - Auto
> CPU current capability - 140%
> CPU power duty control - T.Probe
> CPU power phase control - Extreme
> TPU - TPU II
> Must point out im using no GPU only iGPU. Stressed it with realbench v2.4 but results never changed from good/passed all and i have been stable with previous manual and offset OC's so i didn't see a reason to do it again. will stress that with some games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are links to SS i took of tests
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/HCI%20memtest_200%20pass_zps1hqdtets.png
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/HCI%20memtest_200%20HWiNFO_zpsyctyfjnt.png
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/x264%2046adapt%20pass_zpslbl1jsdy.png
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/OCCT%2046adapt%20pass2_zpstocplfra.png
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/46win10stable_adapt_zpshewpuvcm.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good afternoon Mr. Darkwizzie,
> 
> Please update my 6600K spreadsheet info as follows - change to -
> 
> Cache Freqeuncy - *4735*
> 
> Stability Test - x264, 5hrs, *34x*, 16T
> 
> RAM Speed - *3122 14-15-15-36-300-1*
> 
> Ram Volts -* 1.4v*
> You have been updated!
> 
> ---
> 
> Big thanks to everybody that have submitted their overclocks thus far.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, not really a single test that covers all the architecture and load scenarios (in general). Best to do a mix of x265 (x4 and x8 use 8and 10+ GB of ram) , HCI memtest, RBv2.4 and a (short) high current load like IBT as a quick test set. Add in 1h of OCCT and/or p95 and I doubt the OC would let you down in any day-driver/gaming scenario.
> Minimally: x265 x4 P-mode, very high, RBv2.4 30 min, HCIMT 200%. my


Well you are the expert...I replaced my MSI motherboard with the ASUS VIII hero so I am still getting acquainted with it. Hate to go through all the overclock testing again but I guess I gotta do it.

I noticed there is an EZ Tuning option in the BIOS as well as the TPU option but I am not very familiar with them and I am guessing they are probabaly not the best overclocks...

All I really need to worry about is core voltage, core ratio, voltage mode and that's it right?


----------



## Sin0822

yea and LLC


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a hellofa chip. 4.9 at <1.4V is gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you start playing with RTLs... only things to try are lowering tFAW (min should be 4x tRTP but yoo never know, then if possible tWCL (maybe 10 will boot?)


Much thanks - I'll be working on that!!
Aida reports sub 1.4v







- but under load the chip needs ~1.45v for 4.9 stability.


----------



## Sin0822

did you try manual reading?


----------



## Dradus

Maybe someone can help me? I just bought an i5-6600k last week and I'm having my hand at overclocking for the first time. I was having a hard time figuring out how to use the offset method to increase vcore because my mobo guide isn't very helpful and there are no OC guides for my mobo (ASRock Z170 Pro4). No matter how much I offset, my vcore stayed at 1.18v. I just gave up and figured I'd figure out how to do with with the fixed method. I manually set my vcore to 1.35v and frequency to 4400hz.. and HWMonitor is still reporting 1.18v. When I use the load optimized CPU OC setting at 4.4ghz my vcore goes up to 1.45v. Why is it not reflecting my bios when set the vcore manually?


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, what advantage does offset have over just setting a manual voltage and forgetting about it ?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, what advantage does offset have over just setting a manual voltage and forgetting about it ?


Manual voltage stays at whatever you set it at and does not drop no matter what, offset will lower its vcore accordingly depending on usage as long as you have cstates enabled.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me? I just bought an i5-6600k last week and I'm having my hand at overclocking for the first time. I was having a hard time figuring out how to use the offset method to increase vcore because my mobo guide isn't very helpful and there are no OC guides for my mobo (ASRock Z170 Pro4). No matter how much I offset, my vcore stayed at 1.18v. I just gave up and figured I'd figure out how to do with with the fixed method. I manually set my vcore to 1.35v and frequency to 4400hz.. and HWMonitor is still reporting 1.18v. When I use the load optimized CPU OC setting at 4.4ghz my vcore goes up to 1.45v. Why is it not reflecting my bios when set the vcore manually?


Are you monitoring vid or vcore? Check vcore in hwinfo32. Vid only works if your cpu is running on stock settings afaik its null once you manually start dialing in your voltages.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Manual voltage stays at whatever you set it at and does not drop no matter what, offset will lower its vcore accordingly depending on usage as long as you have cstates enabled.


Ah, ok, seems good, yeh i have mine set at 1.33v and it stays at that even at idle, so if i put in 1.33v but chouse offset, volts will go down, i see others also manually put in a +offset number, whats that for.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ah, ok, seems good, yeh i have mine set at 1.33v and it stays at that even at idle, so if i put in 1.33v but chouse offset, volts will go down, i see others also manually put in a +offset number, whats that for.


If you set manual and + it will feed it whatever manual setting you tell it plus whatever extra, if you put - it will subtract it from your manual voltage, i use - offset to make sure it does not go over what I have it set to but my voltage is also much lower as mine is at stock speeds.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good Evening Messrs. Jpmboy and mandix,
> 
> I'm working on trying to tighten up the memory a little. I saw your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else that I should work on?
> Much thanks for any suggestions!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I will defer to Jpmboy, my knowledge of memory overclocking is very small.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> If you set manual and + it will feed it whatever manual setting you tell it plus whatever extra, if you put - it will subtract it from your manual voltage, i use - offset to make sure it does not go over what I have it set to but my voltage is also much lower as mine is at stock speeds.


So where i have benchmarked my cpu for days and found manual 1.33v works great, i just have to put -offset, and no other number in the -offset box ? and i dont need to use +offset at all ? what would putting a +offset number in do for me anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Manual voltage stays at whatever you set it at and does not drop no matter what, offset will lower its vcore accordingly depending on usage as long as you have cstates enabled.


You can disable C-states in either offset or adaptive and still maintain dynamic voltage (ie downclock and downvolt). IMO - better to DISABLE C-states when using adaptive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, what advantage does offset have over just setting a manual voltage and forgetting about it ?


lol - you still searching for reasons not to use adaptive or offset?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can disable C-states in either offset or adaptive and still maintain dynamic voltage (ie downclock and downvolt). IMO - better to DISABLE C-states when using adaptive.
> lol - you still searching for reasons not to use adaptive or offset?


Guess i am, just so easy to just set a manual voltage, but i would like voltage to fall when idle, convince me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guess i am, just so easy to just set a manual voltage, but i would like voltage to fall when idle, convince me.


already tried, not possible. .. didn;t work obviously.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me? I just bought an i5-6600k last week and I'm having my hand at overclocking for the first time. I was having a hard time figuring out how to use the offset method to increase vcore because my mobo guide isn't very helpful and there are no OC guides for my mobo (ASRock Z170 Pro4). No matter how much I offset, my vcore stayed at 1.18v. I just gave up and figured I'd figure out how to do with with the fixed method. I manually set my vcore to 1.35v and frequency to 4400hz.. and HWMonitor is still reporting 1.18v. When I use the load optimized CPU OC setting at 4.4ghz my vcore goes up to 1.45v. Why is it not reflecting my bios when set the vcore manually?


i have the asrock z170 oc formula, should be similar bios to yours. Much easer to go with fixed voltage when searching for max stable oc. then once max stable oc is found - you trial and error from the bios to windows to get the same vcore under 100% load in hwinfo.

Do you have the oc bios presets on your board - start out with one of those and adjust from there if you can. good luck and report back!!


----------



## CC268

Sorry I have been out of the loop on this thread...but is there a certain setting I should use for LLC? My MSI motherboard didn't have LLC so I didn't have to worry about it, but this ASUS VIII has it. Also, are you guys using Adaptive mode on the ASUS VIII? Adaptive didn't work on MSI lol.

I guess if someone could just help me with the basic settings for a basic overclock that would be greatly appreciated....not trying to tweak everything.

Vcore, Voltage Mode, Core Ratio, XMP profile, and LLC is what I will focus on I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Sorry I have been out of the loop on this thread...but is there a certain setting I should use for LLC? My MSI motherboard didn't have LLC so I didn't have to worry about it, but this ASUS VIII has it. Also, are you guys using Adaptive mode on the ASUS VIII? Adaptive didn't work on MSI lol.
> 
> I guess if someone could just help me with the basic settings for a basic overclock that would be greatly appreciated....not trying to tweak everything.
> 
> Vcore, Voltage Mode, Core Ratio, XMP profile, and LLC is what I will focus on I guess.


here's some settings for adaptive as a general guide. Voltages for your chip and ram will be different. BAsically there's two ways to go about this. with everything at default, enter bios, change voltage mode to manual and 1.3V as the vcore; set your multiplier to 45x, hit F10 and see if it will post and boot to windows. If yes, restart and enter bios... keep increasing the multiplier until it can post but fails to load windows @ 1.3V (or lower the multi if it fails at 1.3V). Thus give you an idea of what voltage the chip is gonna need going forward. trhen use the stuff below as a guide for the settings to enable adaptive but use the voltage info you obtained to start the OC off.









47c46m3600_setting.txt 28k .txt file

If you are running ram at 3200 or less, you can leave VSa and VCCIO on auto. It's up in this list with ram at 3600 (off a 3200 kit)

btw - in bios, on the ASUS OC setting save menu - if you hit cntrl-F2 it drops the txt file to a usb stick.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me? I just bought an i5-6600k last week and I'm having my hand at overclocking for the first time. I was having a hard time figuring out how to use the offset method to increase vcore because my mobo guide isn't very helpful and there are no OC guides for my mobo (ASRock Z170 Pro4). No matter how much I offset, my vcore stayed at 1.18v. I just gave up and figured I'd figure out how to do with with the fixed method. I manually set my vcore to 1.35v and frequency to 4400hz.. and HWMonitor is still reporting 1.18v. When I use the load optimized CPU OC setting at 4.4ghz my vcore goes up to 1.45v. Why is it not reflecting my bios when set the vcore manually?


This may sound too simple but did u check to see if Turbo or other performance boost is on in the Mobo BIOS?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's some settings for adaptive as a general guide. Voltages for your chip and ram will be different. BAsically there's two ways to go about this. with everything at default, enter bios, change voltage mode to manual and 1.3V as the vcore; set your multiplier to 45x, hit F10 and see if it will post and boot to windows. If yes, restart and enter bios... keep increasing the multiplier until it can post but fails to load windows @ 1.3V (or lower the multi if it fails at 1.3V). Thus give you an idea of what voltage the chip is gonna need going forward. trhen use the stuff below as a guide for the settings to enable adaptive but use the voltage info you obtained to start the OC off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47c46m3600_setting.txt 28k .txt file
> 
> If you are running ram at 3200 or less, you can leave VSa and VCCIO on auto. It's up in this list with ram at 3600 (off a 3200 kit)
> 
> btw - in bios, on the ASUS OC setting save menu - if you hit cntrl-F2 it drops the txt file to a usb stick.


Cool thanks - any recommendation for LLC setting to start with? Or should I just leave that on the default setting?

My RAM is 3000MHz - I plan on just using the XMP profile for now. Like I said I just want to do a basic overclock (probably 4.6GHz) and not do any major tweaking...


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, what advantage does offset have over just setting a manual voltage and forgetting about it ?


Reasons/advantages are mainly the reduction of corrent/voltage/multiplier/temps when CPU is not doing some heavier tasks or when at idle. This will make Mobo and CPU components last longer (generaly speaking) and have average lower power consumption.
The downside i have found (speaking of skylake only) is that, for me, manual Vcore requires less voltage set in BIOS then adaptive or offset to have a stable OC. But since manual is set in stone and won't budge Vcore (and i have a substancially high Vcore and LLC) and i worrie about components lifetime i tested both adaptive and offset, sticking with adaptive as it had lower Vcore needed for stable OC the offset, but still 5milivolts higher then needed for the same multiplier in manual.

The choice is up to the user's habits. If u leave the computer on all day, adaptive or offset would be friendlyer to the components. If u only use the computer a few hours everyday and turn off the computer when u done, manual is ok imo.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can disable C-states in either offset or adaptive and still maintain dynamic voltage (ie downclock and downvolt). IMO - better to DISABLE C-states when using adaptive.


Can i ask why? Except for the matter that adaptive and offset downclock/downvolt with the CPU's needs, even with SVID off, why would u say, in your opinion, to disable C-states is best?

/me scratching my head


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Cool thanks - any recommendation for LLC setting to start with? Or should I just leave that on the default setting?
> 
> My RAM is 3000MHz - I plan on just using the XMP profile for now. Like I said I just want to do a basic overclock (probably 4.6GHz) and not do any major tweaking...


LLC 4 or 5 on that MB is 20-50mV of droop. When running above stock vcore the V_OVS is probably > 70mV, so a mid range LLC is "wise" to use - not necessary at all. I'm running LLC 4 or 5 depending on the OC on this M8E/6600K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Can i ask why? Except for the matter that adaptive and offset downclock/downvolt with the CPU's needs, even with SVID off, why would u say, in your opinion, to disable C-states is best?
> 
> /me scratching my head


If using adaptive - just leave CPU SVID on auto - on this platform the vrm and cpu do better when the link is active w/ adaptive or offset since the vid is used. Also, note that when SVID is disabled, no software can report the CPU package power.
Regarding c-states... when you are using adaptive the power saving features of c-states are redundant right(?) since the cpu will idle at <0.8V. What's more of an issue is if deep c-states are enabled, cores get parked (sometimes a problem even in manual override) and when using adaptive, kicking cores out of deep c-states is at times slow... pretty easy to notice this when gaming and your cpu is downclocking just when you dont want it to. (try enabling c-states, set win perf plan to High Perf. Pretty reproducible). Also, remember, c-states realy do not drop vcore to active cores, it reduces the total power by parking cores or putting them to "sleep", whilst holding the voltage override on the non-sleeping cores as you told the bios to do when setting manual override. This is explained in the 6th gen product spec documentation.
went thru this yesterday *here*


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Reasons/advantages are mainly the reduction of corrent/voltage/multiplier/temps when CPU is not doing some heavier tasks or when at idle. This will make Mobo and CPU components last longer (generaly speaking) and have average lower power consumption.
> The downside i have found (speaking of skylake only) is that, for me, manual Vcore requires less voltage set in BIOS then adaptive or offset to have a stable OC. But since manual is set in stone and won't budge Vcore (and i have a substancially high Vcore and LLC) and i worrie about components lifetime i tested both adaptive and offset, sticking with adaptive as it had lower Vcore needed for stable OC the offset, but still 5milivolts higher then needed for the same multiplier in manual.
> 
> The choice is up to the user's habits. If u leave the computer on all day, adaptive or offset would be friendlyer to the components. If u only use the computer a few hours everyday and turn off the computer when u done, manual is ok imo.


Thx for good explanation, yeh i turn off my pc after use, and most days only on for a few hours and some days not even turned on, so i guess im ok with manual.


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Jpmboy, OK, so here is my latest memory tightening.
I couldn't get tWCL 10 to boot but 11 seems to be ok.
tFAW is lowered to 32,
dramV is 1.4v in hwinfo.
I did have one memory error in almost 5 hours of run time - is that ok to ignore? I think it happened in the 1st hour when I was switching/turning off/on keyboard and mouse.








Any thoughts?








Anything else I should try?








Much thanks!!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Can anyone report with an Asrock mobo if the DRAM in HWInfo is correctly displaying your voltages. If you specifically have the Asrock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac that would be even better.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Can anyone report with an Asrock mobo if the DRAM in HWInfo is correctly displaying your voltages. If you specifically have the Asrock Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac that would be even better.


asrock z170 oc formula here - dram info in hwinfo looks right to me, yes.


----------



## SteveRo

I haven't completed a spi 32m this low since i was last doing subzero







-


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> asrock z170 oc formula here - dram info in hwinfo looks right to me, yes.


Thanks. I guess only thing I could do is clear cmos and if that doesn't work then exchange for a new mobo


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Are you monitoring vid or vcore? Check vcore in hwinfo32. Vid only works if your cpu is running on stock settings afaik its null once you manually start dialing in your voltages.


Ooooh thanks man, you're right. God I am a noob at this. Thanks to everyone else for your suggestions too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. Jpmboy, OK, so here is my latest memory tightening.
> I couldn't get tWCL 10 to boot but 11 seems to be ok.
> tFAW is lowered to 32,
> dramV is 1.4v in hwinfo.
> I did have one memory error in almost 5 hours of run time - is that ok to ignore? I think it happened in the 1st hour when I was switching/turning off/on keyboard and mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else I should try?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah - some would say that a recorded error is a sign that others are correctable... lowering tWCL, FAW and tRTP should cost some mV... like at least 25mV over earlier settings.
What dram clock period did you set? Auto or 23?


----------



## CC268

Are people generally using Adaptive voltage mode or just sticking with Manual?


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Regarding c-states... when you are using adaptive the power saving features of c-states are redundant right(?) since the cpu will idle at <0.8V. What's more of an issue is if deep c-states are enabled, cores get parked (sometimes a problem even in manual override) and when using adaptive, kicking cores out of deep c-states is at times slow... pretty easy to notice this when gaming and your cpu is downclocking just when you dont want it to. (try enabling c-states, set win perf plan to High Perf. Pretty reproducible). Also, remember, c-states realy do not drop vcore to active cores, it reduces the total power by parking cores or putting them to "sleep", whilst holding the voltage override on the non-sleeping cores as you told the bios to do when setting manual override. This is explained in the 6th gen product spec documentation.
> went thru this yesterday *here*


Just wanted to add something to this, to see if anyone else could shed some light on it, more out of curiosity than anything else.

The way you described adaptive working is the way it feels it should work in my head, that it should drop the core voltage low when idle. However I noticed on my motherboard, with all clock and power auto adjustments off (no speed step, no c-states, no turbo, fixed clock speed), adaptive voltage still won't drop the core voltage considerably when idle (will drop maybe .05 or .1 of a volt tops).

Maybe its a motherboard manufacturer specific thing? and c-states might have a point when using adaptive voltage, depending on manufacturer or situation? I'm not too sure...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks. I guess only thing I could do is clear cmos and if that doesn't work then exchange for a new mobo


sorry to hear that, what exactly are you seeing??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Just wanted to add something to this, to see if anyone else could shed some light on it, more out of curiosity than anything else.
> 
> The way you described adaptive working is the way it feels it should work in my head, that it should drop the core voltage low when idle. However I noticed on my motherboard, with all clock and power auto adjustments off (no speed step, no c-states, no turbo, fixed clock speed), adaptive voltage still won't drop the core voltage considerably when idle (will drop maybe .05 or .1 of a volt tops).
> 
> Maybe its a motherboard manufacturer specific thing? and c-states might have a point when using adaptive voltage, depending on manufacturer or situation? I'm not too sure...


erm... if you disable speedstep and have a fixed clock speed, adaptive cannot work... dynamic voltage and dynamic frequency are tied together. Think thru it.. if the voltage were to drop with the settings you describe, the rig would crash - right?

"Adaptive" voltage control has been available since sandy-bridge, only formally named as such in the last generation. My 2700K is still running @ 4.8 with 5mV offset and 170mV Additional turbo on an ASRock E3G3 mobo.

desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - some would say that a recorded error is a sign that others are correctable... lowering tWCL, FAW and tRTP should cost some mV... like at least 25mV over earlier settings.
> What dram clock period did you set? Auto or 23?


i don't see any timing of 23 at all in the bios so it must be auto ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i don't see any timing of 23 at all in the bios so it must be auto ?


IDK - the ASUS bios does not report the value at all. So IDK for Asrock It's actually a drop-down list on most MBs (not a type-in field)


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC 4 or 5 on that MB is 20-50mV of droop. When running above stock vcore the V_OVS is probably > 70mV, so a mid range LLC is "wise" to use - not necessary at all. I'm running LLC 4 or 5 depending on the OC on this M8E/6600K
> If using adaptive - just leave CPU SVID on auto - on this platform the vrm and cpu do better when the link is active w/ adaptive or offset since the vid is used. Also, note that when SVID is disabled, no software can report the CPU package power.
> Regarding c-states... when you are using adaptive the power saving features of c-states are redundant right(?) since the cpu will idle at <0.8V. What's more of an issue is if deep c-states are enabled, cores get parked (sometimes a problem even in manual override) and when using adaptive, kicking cores out of deep c-states is at times slow... pretty easy to notice this when gaming and your cpu is downclocking just when you dont want it to. (try enabling c-states, set win perf plan to High Perf. Pretty reproducible). Also, remember, c-states realy do not drop vcore to active cores, it reduces the total power by parking cores or putting them to "sleep", whilst holding the voltage override on the non-sleeping cores as you told the bios to do when setting manual override. This is explained in the 6th gen product spec documentation.
> went thru this yesterday *here*


I have had C-states all enabled. Windows is on balanced performance, been gaming UT4 pre-alpha online, no sleep/hibernate selected just turn of display, no unwanted parking i have noticed, but maybe i would have to turn on sleep/hibernate and up windows performance to check that.
I have noticed previous posts about this, just wanted to comprehend why you said better to disable them.
About SVID, Asus advises to turn it off, both Mobo manual as BIOS when u select it. I have tried them both ways and noticed no difference with HWiNFO, SVID, Vcore, CPU pwr package, all reported back (yes i made sure it said OFF in BIOS) and with no significant difference.
I have updated my BIOS recently and ran OCCT 1h with success, same settings as previous BIOS. Noticed a small increase in Vcore registered by HWiNFO during test, need to re-fiddle with it, although slow wake from parked cores i will leave for when i have more peripherals on the Mobo as i suspect it might have some aggravating effect on that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I have had C-states all enabled. Windows is on balanced performance, been gaming UT4 pre-alpha online, no sleep/hibernate selected just turn of display, no unwanted parking i have noticed, but maybe i would have to turn on sleep/hibernate and up windows performance to check that.
> I have noticed previous posts about this, just wanted to comprehend why you said better to disable them.
> About SVID, Asus advises to turn it off, both Mobo manual as BIOS when u select it. I have tried them both ways and noticed no difference with HWiNFO, SVID, Vcore, CPU pwr package, all reported back (yes i made sure it said OFF in BIOS) and with no significant difference.
> I have updated my BIOS recently and ran OCCT 1h with success, same settings as previous BIOS. Noticed a small increase in Vcore registered by HWiNFO during test, need to re-fiddle with it, although slow wake from parked cores i will leave for when i have more peripherals on the Mobo as i suspect it might have some aggravating effect on that.


are you using adaptive voltage?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Are people generally using Adaptive voltage mode or just sticking with Manual?


Adaptive here, will have this rig up 24/7 when i'm finished buying and assembling everything









Edit: Also @ jpmboy


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> About SVID, Asus advises to turn it off, both Mobo manual as BIOS when u select it.


Hello

That recommendation is for overclocking only as in benchmarking with manual voltage mode. Not for a overclocked 24/7 system.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyemo*
> 
> Just wanted to add something to this, to see if anyone else could shed some light on it, more out of curiosity than anything else.
> 
> The way you described adaptive working is the way it feels it should work in my head, that it should drop the core voltage low when idle. However I noticed on my motherboard, with all clock and power auto adjustments off (no speed step, no c-states, no turbo, fixed clock speed), adaptive voltage still won't drop the core voltage considerably when idle (will drop maybe .05 or .1 of a volt tops).
> 
> Maybe its a motherboard manufacturer specific thing? and c-states might have a point when using adaptive voltage, depending on manufacturer or situation? I'm not too sure...


It sort of makes sense to me. Since speedstep is off and clock is fixed there is nothing to adapt to, so voltage stays put. My reasoning is: no downclocking no voltage adaptation needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That recommendation is for overclocking only as in benchmarking with manual voltage mode. Not for a overclocked 24/7 system.


I'd have to check again.. but unlike x99, disabled w/ adaptive behaves differently on z170, its been almost 2 months since I did that on z170. Auto for SVID covers it well. I do disable it for bclk 200 tho.









OKay, just did - using the 47/45/3600 adaptive OC I have loaded on that rig... disabling SVID fails to load windows. re-enter bios after a red-button" reset and set back to Auto - windows loads just fine.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That recommendation is for overclocking only as in benchmarking with manual voltage mode. Not for a overclocked 24/7 system.


As i'm set in adaptive Vcore and max. multiplier of 100.00x46 and intend to have it on/idle 24/7 in a few months, if i understood you right, you saying i should leave SVID auto with that sort of use?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> sorry to hear that, what exactly are you seeing??


It's reporting my RAM voltage is 0.05 higher in all monitoring software including bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> As i'm set in adaptive Vcore and max. multiplier of 100.00x46 and intend to have it on/idle 24/7 in a few months, if i understood you right, you saying i should leave SVID auto with that sort of use?


not to ninja Praz, but I think you will find you will need to have it on Auto or Enabled with adaptive on z170 (IDK - maybe a large offset component would play well?)


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not to ninja Praz, but I think you will find you will need to have it on Auto or Enabled with adaptive on z170 (IDK - maybe a large offset component would play well?)


Will check that to auto then and try C-states off, although i probably won't have time to test that before the weekend.
As CPU gets overclocked so regularly during use i reasoned off should be better, since advised by manufacturer when OC'ing CPU. Best read that "when testing OC's" then ^_^


----------



## shredzy

My overclock has been somewhat unstable lately while playing games, honestly think because its starting to get to REALLY hot here in Queensland Australia....eyeing it hitting mid/high 80's after I bumped the vcore +.10V while playing some games like overwatch while streaming. Back when I was stress testing my overclock with x264 custom, the highest I hit was 74C with my side panels off and it was cool in my room then. Dropped my clock to 4.6GHz, put the vcore back down and no problems so far....guess I'll have to retest when it settles down here weather wise (a good 3-4 months) lol.


----------



## kyemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm... if you disable speedstep and have a fixed clock speed, adaptive cannot work... dynamic voltage and dynamic frequency are tied together. Think thru it.. if the voltage were to drop with the settings you describe, the rig would crash - right?
> 
> "Adaptive" voltage control has been available since sandy-bridge, only formally named as such in the last generation. My 2700K is still running @ 4.8 with 5mV offset and 170mV Additional turbo on an ASRock E3G3 mobo.
> 
> desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


Yeh sorry, what you're saying does make sense. I haven't had a desktop CPU since core2 days, so I'm still trying to get my head around some of this new fangled technology. I guess I just figured adaptive voltage would be more... adaptable, than that


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, not really a single test that covers all the architecture and load scenarios (in general). Best to do a mix of x265 (x4 and x8 use 8and 10+ GB of ram) , HCI memtest, RBv2.4 and a (short) high current load like IBT as a quick test set. Add in 1h of OCCT and/or p95 and I doubt the OC would let you down in any day-driver/gaming scenario.
> Minimally: x265 x4 P-mode, very high, RBv2.4 30 min, HCIMT 200%. my


Not into stress testing like others, its a quest for heat samples more than anything. But that is me, I let real world apps tell me if something is wrong. My machine is a home rig, no video editing!









But your right, one test only is futile. a bit of everything would give you better feedback - and if I was video editing or my machine was detrimental to a home work machine, I would probably up the ante and add a few hrs stressing, but not one prog









I only use to use Aida64 for about 15 - 20 mins, but now I add x264 Stability Test v2.06 for 2 loops


----------



## sensisamurai

I'm about to buy i5 6600K, Thermalright HR-02 Macho X2, ASUS Z170-A mobo and Kingston HyperX Fury Black 2 x 8 GB (DDR4, 2666 MHz, CL15).
Would you consider it to be safe to go straight to 4,5 GHz with that cooler, like you mentioned on guide or not?
Also what about clocking that memory? How much?


----------



## ladcrooks

i would want to know what temp i am getting at stock before jumping anywhere









But 4.5 on the i7 are easily achievable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Not into stress testing like others, its a quest for heat samples more than anything. But that is me, I let real world apps tell me if something is wrong. My machine is a home rig, no video editing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your right, one test only is futile. a bit of everything would give you better feedback - and if I was video editing or my machine was detrimental to a home work machine, I would probably up the ante and add a few hrs stressing, but not one prog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use to use Aida64 for about 15 - 20 mins, but now I add x264 Stability Test v2.06 for 2 loops


It is ironic that we (collective, genderless







) beat the snot outta a cpu with all sorts of stress tests and go on to browze, email and games.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Not into stress testing like others, its a quest for heat samples more than anything. But that is me, I let real world apps tell me if something is wrong. My machine is a home rig, no video editing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your right, one test only is futile. a bit of everything would give you better feedback - and if I was video editing or my machine was detrimental to a home work machine, I would probably up the ante and add a few hrs stressing, but not one prog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use to use Aida64 for about 15 - 20 mins, but now I add x264 Stability Test v2.06 for 2 loops


Yea...I am tempted to just use XTU or AIDA for 30 mins and call it good...and then just let the real world stuff test it. I hate sitting around for days testing my computer haha.

Although...I have found that just doing the Realbench Benchmark was a good mixture between Realbench x264 and XTU...

I have thought about not even overclocking at all since I just don't really want to mess with it...but I did pay the extra cash for the overclock chip so I might as well use it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea...I am tempted to just use XTU or AIDA for 30 mins and call it good...and then just let the real world stuff test it. I hate sitting around for days testing my computer haha.
> 
> Although...I have found that just doing the Realbench Benchmark was a good mixture between Realbench x264 and XTU...
> 
> I have thought about not even overclocking at all since I just don't really want to mess with it...*but I did pay the extra cash for the overclock chip* so I might as well use it.


there's no reason not to extract the performance out of the chip. It's there for the taking.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's no reason not to extract the performance out of the chip. It's there for the taking.


Yea I would agree...just becomes difficult to decide how far to take it...a lot of the guys on here (like yourself) know SO MUCH and can tweak every last setting...I just know how to tweak core voltage, core ratio, XMP....the basic stuff lol. I guess I want to get the most out of it without going to crazy and getting to lengthy with the testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea I would agree...just becomes difficult to decide how far to take it...a lot of the guys on here (like yourself) know SO MUCH and can tweak every last setting...I just know how to tweak core voltage, core ratio, XMP....the basic stuff lol. I guess I want to get the most out of it without going to crazy and getting to lengthy with the testing.


that's pretty much all you need for a reasonable OC.


----------



## webhito

Getting B6 and 63 errors on my z170 gaming g1 board, think it could be due to not completely compatible ram or some other setting? works fine when it gets into windows, otherwise it shuts off during restart or after saving Bios and exiting.

Errors according to manual are:
Clean-up of NVRAM.
CPU DXE initialization is started


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Getting B6 and 63 errors on my z170 gaming g1 board, think it could be due to not completely compatible ram or some other setting? works fine when it gets into windows, otherwise it shuts off during restart or after saving Bios and exiting.


what is the ram frequency and what vsa and vccio are set (if on auto, what does AID64 report for these voltages?).


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what is the ram frequency and what vsa and vccio are set (if on auto, what does AID64 report for these voltages?).


Stock speeds, memory is rated for 2666 but I have it set to 2133 and everything but core voltage is set to auto.

Took the machine apart for the fifth time this time to check proper mounting,

Last pictures I took are the following, you may need to squint a bit, sorry lol. Hopefully they are of any use, I dont have aida though, just hwinfo.





Lemme find the links to those pictures, they came up way smaller.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Stock speeds, memory is rated for 2666 but I have it set to 2133 and everything but core voltage is set to auto.
> 
> Took the machine apart for the fifth time this time to check proper mounting,
> 
> Last pictures I took are the following, you may need to squint a bit, sorry lol. Hopefully they are of any use, I dont have aida though, just hwinfo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/tfsb9jk5p/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lqrbxiu55/
> 
> 
> Lemme find the links to those pictures, they came up way smaller.


lol - waay too small.
why not just use the windows "Snip" tool to grab a jpeg, or hit "Prt sc" on your keyboard, open paint and paste the desktop - save as a jpeg and post that using the picture tool in th eOCN editor.

anyway - those q-codes are either ram, cache and likely VCCSA (for b6)


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - waay too small.
> why not just use the windows "Snip" tool to grab a jpeg, or hit "Prt sc" on your keyboard, open paint and paste the desktop - save as a jpeg and post that using the picture tool in th eOCN editor.
> 
> anyway - those q-codes are either ram, cache and likely VCCSA (for b6)


Haha yea, I noticed, but I did reupload them, check the original post, I couldn´t copy paste them since I was not connected to the internet with it, had to take an actual picture.

Lemme put it back together and take a screen shot this time.


----------



## ladcrooks

sometimes I like to see what i can get just by using stock voltage. My old x58 ran from 2.66 > 3.4 on default vt, what a chip that was.









Mine is now cruising at 4.5 at 1,250, manual as adaptive doesn't seem to work, now, tired of playing around with the settings and now just enjoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It is ironic that we (collective, genderless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) beat the snot outta a cpu with all sorts of stress tests and go on t*o browze, email* and games.


I might even go back to stock, then OC when i get back into gaming









Been away , after talking about going back to stock. - Now 4.2 at 1.52 vt max under aida64. I do not need the horsepower yet


----------



## webhito

Here it is, cool tool btw,

Everything is set to auto, except core voltage, whats weird is that it doesn´t happen most the time, when it boots its great, but sometimes when I restart it likes to act up, turn off my psu and crash to bios.


----------



## ladcrooks

that sounds like not enough vt - what is your LLC set at ?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> that sounds like not enough vt - what is your LLC set at ?


Auto also.


----------



## Jpmboy

try raising VCCSA (system agent voltage) to 1.10-1.15V. Have you tested the ram sticks to see if they are good? How many 2 or 4?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try raising VCCSA (system agent voltage) to 1.10-1.15V. Have you tested the ram sticks to see if they are good? How many 2 or 4?


They all seem to give me the same problem either with 1 or 4 and in any slot also, they are supposed to be supported by the board but I could always get another set. Once I get home I will try to increase system agent.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd have to check again.. but unlike x99, disabled w/ adaptive behaves differently on z170, its been almost 2 months since I did that on z170. Auto for SVID covers it well. I do disable it for bclk 200 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKay, just did - using the 47/45/3600 adaptive OC I have loaded on that rig... disabling SVID fails to load windows. re-enter bios after a red-button" reset and set back to Auto - windows loads just fine.


Got it. Although i don't have that problem with mine, but we do have different rig setup (mine isn't even done yet) and my x46 OC takes 1.375 Vcore +offset 0.040 and still OCCT maxed at 1.40 Vcore (witch can be anything between 1.40 ~ 1.55 Vcore) and also LLC 5 probably helps me making it through boot. As i said before i tried adaptive with bot SVID on and off and noticed no significant difference in HWiNFO reports.
Went to bios after i logged off last night and put SVID to auto and disabled C-states to give it a try. All good until now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Got it. Although i don't have that problem with mine, but we do have different rig setup (mine isn't even done yet) and my x46 OC takes 1.375 Vcore +offset 0.040 and still OCCT maxed at 1.40 Vcore (witch can be anything between 1.40 ~ 1.55 Vcore) and also LLC 5 probably helps me making it through boot. As i said before i tried adaptive with bot SVID on and off and noticed no significant difference in HWiNFO reports.
> Went to bios after i logged off last night and put SVID to auto and disabled C-states to give it a try. All good until now


yah - with a 40mV offset you may be okay...


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I have a bit of an odd issue I am hoping some of the very clever minds here can help me with.
> 
> I've got the Asus Z170-A with G.Skill 3200mhz ram with the 6700K. I thought my overclock was stable at 4.5ghz, RAM at 3200 16-16-16-36.
> 
> My issue is that I'm getting insane DPC latency with audio through my Asus Xonar Essence ST card. I'd heard of the latency issues before around Windows 8.1 time, so I tried the low latency version, and it made no difference.
> 
> What I found out was that if I set my RAM all the way down to 2133mhz, the latency is totally gone. No choppiness at all playing any audio. Anything higher, and it all goes crazy again. Is there anything else I can adjust here or am I going to have to choose between using this sound card or using my RAM at what it should be running at? Is this something a BIOS update might resolve maybe?


Bought a new RAM kit, this time rated at 3000mhz with timings of 15-17-17-35. Same audio latency issue. Also found out it happens with the onboard audio as well.

Does anyone have a suggestion for anything I could try other than getting rid of my sound card?


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Bought a new RAM kit, this time rated at 3000mhz with timings of 15-17-17-35. Same audio latency issue. Also found out it happens with the onboard audio as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for anything I could try other than getting rid of my sound card?


Maybe try raising VCCSA and VCCIO.

Also can try the soundcard in another slot.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Bought a new RAM kit, this time rated at 3000mhz with timings of 15-17-17-35. Same audio latency issue. Also found out it happens with the onboard audio as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for anything I could try other than getting rid of my sound card?


hey bud - you still get the latency issue seven with the xonar removed from the MB - right? Just to recollect - this does not occur with ram @ SPD, with or w/o an OC on the core and cache? If yes, humor me for a moment... with the ram at 3000 (XMP?) increase VCCIO and VCCSA two notches ("Shift +" will increment by the "notch") 1.075V each should be plenty. Check that the Ram Phase contro lis on OPtimized and that ram power is at least 120%.
Any help?


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Maybe try raising VCCSA and VCCIO.
> 
> Also can try the soundcard in another slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> hey bud - you still get the latency issue seven with the xonar removed from the MB - right? Just to recollect - this does not occur with ram @ SPD, with or w/o an OC on the core and cache? If yes, humor me for a moment... with the ram at 3000 (XMP?) increase VCCIO and VCCSA two notches ("Shift +" will increment by the "notch") 1.075V each should be plenty. Check that the Ram Phase contro lis on OPtimized and that ram power is at least 120%.
> Any help?


Holy wow I think we finally might have gotten it. I set VCCIO and SA both to 1.075. I had tried changing them previously, but whatever I had put in at that time wasn't getting it done.

I didn't see any options for Ram Phase Control, I did find CPU Power Phase, which I set to Optimized when it was on Auto. Not sure if that's the same thing, or if it's needed at all, so I may switch it back. As for RAM power 120%, I didn't see anything for that either, but I could manually go higher than 1.35V if needed? I'm not running XMP, all manual timings and voltage.

Gonna put the system through the usual and see how it responds. Initial response is very encouraging. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Skptc

Can you tell me, when i go 4900hz with 1.44/1.45v in Bios on LLC5/LLC6 my Vcore under Load went at about 1.472v in CPU-Z, is it too risky?
I am afraid to let it benchmark over nigth because i dont want to roast my Core.









Atm i am at 4800hz @ 1.4v LLC5


----------



## error-id10t

If you're scared/worried, then why do it?

Besides running benches, where are you going to see a difference. I haven't even entertained looking beyond my own 4.8G @ 1.34v.


----------



## Skptc

it is scary because Intel says its safe til 1.45v.
how hard does it affect the lifetime when i am above 1.45v?
I think i will stay at 1.4v, but it would be nice to know if my chip could reach 4,9, just enthusiasm.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you're scared/worried, then why do it?
> 
> Besides running benches, where are you going to see a difference. I haven't even entertained looking beyond my own 4.8G @ 1.34v.


Wow 4.8 at 1.34V? Damn that is a good chip.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Wow 4.8 at 1.34V? Damn that is a good chip.


I can't even get 4.7 stable at 1.34.
All my SB & IB cpu's were so-so, my Haswell cpu's were fantastic, and the circle has completed and I'm back to so-so cpu OC again. Luck of the draw I reckon.


----------



## dv1070

I just finish my first attempt at OCing my 6700k and I am at 4.8 with 1.375 but it got up to 1.440 on cpu-z during my stress test.I hit 79C Should I normally see a fluctuation in my core voltage this big?

firstfunofoc.jpg 6412k .jpg file


Here are the specs

Intel 6700k
x61 kraken
All case and rad fans are noctua
Asus z170 her0
64gb of ddr 4 3000 15-15-15-15-3600
Samsung 950 512gb with win 10
2xevga 980 ti hybrids
4x6tb wd blacks
3xdell p2715q 4k monitors


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skptc*
> 
> it is scary because Intel says its safe til 1.45v.
> how hard does it affect the lifetime when i am above 1.45v?
> I think i will stay at 1.4v, but it would be nice to know if my chip could reach 4,9, just enthusiasm.


Actually the intel product spec for skylake is max cpuv of 1.52v.
And there is probably engineering margin in that!
Not sure where the 1.45v comes from


----------



## Skptc

So i dont have to worry, with 1,47v loadspikes with x.264 that my CPU is roasted?








It's actually at 1,44 or 1,45v in Bios.


----------



## sakrosankt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't even get 4.7 stable at 1.34.
> All my SB & IB cpu's were so-so, my Haswell cpu's were fantastic, and the circle has completed and I'm back to so-so cpu OC again. Luck of the draw I reckon.


There are some great CPUs out there:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=x455gxnv.png
http://abload.de/image.php?img=x46c2syx.png
http://abload.de/image.php?img=x48yxszv.png

My 6700k is not as good as the CPU shown above (4.7 GHZ stable at 1.344V; 1,216V @4,5GHZ). Custom Run 24h @4,5 GHZ @1,232V.


----------



## Asus11

managed to get my 6600k 4.9ghz 1.46v and 3000mhz ram

time to update the mb bios and see if I get any better










so far im happy.. still got a second i5 to test but I feel like how could it be better?!? lol


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skptc*
> 
> So i dont have to worry, with 1,47v loadspikes with x.264 that my CPU is roasted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually at 1,44 or 1,45v in Bios.


In hwinfo - with chip under 100% load - temps and volts is what to watch!!
















edit - by volts i mean (primarily) - cpuv


----------



## webhito

Nope, no dice, still getting the same errors, xmp or default speeds, 1.100 or 1.150 vccsa, turned on llc a couple notches and its still resets every few reboots, gonna get my hands on a new kit of ram and go from there.


----------



## Dradus

So I just had my first ever run at overclocking. The best I could do with an offset of 250mV was 4.5ghz. I tried 4.6 but got a rounding error within a minute of running prime95 27.9. I do have a couple questions: 1) a lot of people seem to be able to hit 4.6ghz+ with 1.40v, do I just have a ****ty chip or is it because I'm using offset? 2) Is there a way I can make my CPU clock down to 800Hz when idle with my multi at 45, or does is it supposed to run at 4500hz even at idle? Same with my voltage, it only goes as low as 1.0V at idle.


----------



## raveya

Just overclocked my i7 6700k to 4,5GHZ with 1,312V Core Voltage.
Mainboard is an Asus Z170 Deluxe 1302

using 4*16GB Corsair DDR4 Memory 3000MHZ

Prime 95 27.9 with 1344k runs ok

Prime 95 27.9 864K worker stopped running

I read that SA and VCCIO is usually the reason why worker stops?

I use XMP Setting in Bios

VCCIO Voltage is on Auto (1.12)
System Agent Voltage is on Auto (1.2)

should I up VCCIO to 1.15V and SA Voltage to 1.25V? is that safe and does not kill CPU? and which Voltage should be changed too or is it ok so?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> So I just had my first ever run at overclocking. The best I could do with an offset of 250mV was 4.5ghz. I tried 4.6 but got a rounding error within a minute of running prime95 27.9. I do have a couple questions: 1) a lot of people seem to be able to hit 4.6ghz+ with 1.40v, do I just have a ****ty chip or is it because I'm using offset? 2) Is there a way I can make my CPU clock down to 800Hz when idle with my multi at 45, or does is it supposed to run at 4500hz even at idle? Same with my voltage, it only goes as low as 1.0V at idle.


I'm no expert on OC, that's for sure









But you really need to show your build on your profile like others do, it saves guessing, time and people are more likely to answer knowing they have the same parts. I cannot be bothered sometimes to help where I can, being that, I hate typing and I have to ask a question before an answer

Your prob, is bit like mine, though your talking offset, adaptive does not work on my board, so I run mine using manual vt, its hardly going dent my electric bill and I feel safer till these bios are sorted out. You can go anywhere, other sites on OC these chips and you will see complaints after complaints.

I don't know what you have done/ history to get the OC you have, I would go manual vt and go by the rest of this brilliant guide we have and get the highest bootable OC you can get. This will then give you a measuring stick to operate from. I can get 5.0 + and used my system for nearly week, but it failed Aida64 within a min and temps had me fainting

And as said on here by many, ' forget Prime. '









Taken from another site -

*Finally got some time to answer you properly, well at least indirectly. Here's a post left in the ROG forum where this issue has garnered more interest;

"Adaptive mode (AM) combines the attributes of manual (MM) and offset (OM) modes. AM behaves the same way as MM under heavy load and the same way as OM under light load. It wears two hats and is Jack and master of both modes. That's until one resumes from standby and the equivalent manual component setting is reset to stock.

Nobody seems to be concerned about high Vcore at light load so they just continue to combine MM with LLC settings to limit Vcore under heavy load. Either their computers never idle or Vcore > 1.4 when the computer is idling means little to them. Heck, the Gamer's preset that comes with the Gene sets MM Vcore to 1.425 and LLC to max.

What's frustrating about the adaptive/standby issue is that one does not know who to believe. It's probably in Asus' interest to say as little as possible....Is it confined only to certain Asus motherboards, certain motherboard revisions or BIOS level? I see where the Z170-A BIOS is now at 901 while the Gene is still at 801 so was the OP's issue resolved? The OP is nowhere to be found. Tracked him (or her) to the overclocker.net Skylake forum but he disappeared again."

*.

Now that last bit is funny! There is a bounty on his/her head of $1,000,000 - do you know where?









And do not think I am digging at asus here, I bet giga and msi and others are in the same boat. There seems to be a missing link between Intel and vendors on some of the memory used and a rush job in getting the Skylake launch..... just my


----------



## Skptc

I never touched VCCIO and System Agent Voltage and left it on Auto with my XMP profile, i thought it is only to stabilize the ram?
Or is it essential to OC the CPU too?


----------



## Rabban

I got the 6700k running @ 4.6 GHz on a custom water loop, Vcore 1.32. Running various stress tests the temperature hover between 55°C and 65°C for the most part.

Some times on load changes at the beginning and during stress testing the temp will spike in to the high 70's but it's so brief that it doesn't always get logged on some of the monitoring I have running. It usually only see it when looking at the min/max on HWiNFO64.

Is this normal? Is it some thing to be concerned about? I have pushed the chip a bit harder on higher vcore but the spikes hit 90's then so not risked it until I know more.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## raveya

Realbench is crashing with 1,312V @ i7 6700k 4,5GHZ with an kmode exception blue screen.

Should I raise VCCIO and VCCSA voltage ? And how
Much? With 2133MHZ memory setting it runs but with 3000MHZ it crashes

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## uniwarking

Hey guys, I'm hoping this is just some type of sensor error. My rig is in my signature, I'm currently running the CPU @ stock settings, RAM in XMP and otherwise optimized defaults in the BIOS. I'm sometimes seeing max Vcore values as high as 1.9 (as in the snap below) and often I'm seeing Vcore max at 1.42 ~ 1.43. Seems to mostly occur during idle times or minimal load (surfing the internet and such). I'm waiting to OC and fine tune things until my new H100i GTX arrives to replace this H100 model which seems to not always be working properly... I'm just worried about these values at more or less default settings.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm hoping this is just some type of sensor error. My rig is in my signature, I'm currently running the CPU @ stock settings, RAM in XMP and otherwise optimized defaults in the BIOS. I'm sometimes seeing max Vcore values as high as 1.9 (as in the snap below) and often I'm seeing Vcore max at 1.42 ~ 1.43. Seems to mostly occur during idle times or minimal load (surfing the internet and such). I'm waiting to OC and fine tune things until my new H100i GTX arrives to replace this H100 model which seems to not always be working properly... I'm just worried about these values at more or less default settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well I hope it's not real...but meantime why not manually set a lower value for vcore, since you are at stock settings? Try 1.3 ish or a little lower for peace of mind.


----------



## uniwarking

Well, since I was adjusting Vcore anyway, I applied a small OC... although I'm not sure how much more I'll be able to get out of it once I get the new cooler and toy with it a bit more. I set the turbo clock to 4.5 @ 1.35v with XMP profile and 1GHz FCLK. Setting the multiplier any higher, I was having to bump beyond 1.385v and I'd likely have to adjust load line cal and other settings.



Voltages look much healthier now. I did notice though that my DDR voltage is a bit higher than the 1.35v XMP profile, not sure if this is of concern. Any suggestions on setting up voltage to drop when not under load, I'm pretty new to Gigabyte.

Also, I did notice though that my CPU downclocked when trying to run Prime95. Is this normal?



Thanks!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, I have an Core i7-6700k with a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 board. So far, the best overclock I have been able to get is 4.7 Ghz, 4.6 Ghz uncore frequency and my GSkill 2400 ram running at the XMP profile at 2400. (4 x 8GB of ram installed.) Oh, I have the LLC set to high, VCore set to 1.400 and I am using a Noctua NH-D15. The package temp at most is 85C well running the Intel Burn Test and it completes without errors at 50 times in a row. (I run the standard test and that is good enough for me.) I tried 4.8 Ghz but that was unstable and the voltage dropped more even with LLC set to high than when I was at 4.7 Ghz.

So, any suggestions about how to get more out of this or am I pretty much maxed out? Since this is my first Intel system in 15 years, it took me a while to figure out how to overclock on this system so, I was using the auto overclock at 4.6Ghz until yesterday.


----------



## wuka0391

Hey guys I have a quick question regarding voltage for everyday use. Currently I am running a i7 6700k at 4.9GHZ with a override voltage of 1.4v the LLC is auto and the voltage readings in Aida64 alternates between 1.4 and 1.424. Can somebody know if a Vcore override of 1.4v at 4.9GHZ for the i7-6700k is safe for everyday use?

I don't use my computer for any video editing stuff. My personal use is strictly gaming/web surfing/ and watching tv and movies. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuka0391*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question regarding voltage for everyday use. Currently I am running a i7 6700k at 4.9GHZ with a override voltage of 1.4v the LLC is auto and the voltage readings in Aida64 alternates between 1.4 and 1.424. Can somebody know if a Vcore override of 1.4v at 4.9GHZ for the i7-6700k is safe for everyday use?
> 
> I don't use my computer for any video editing stuff. My personal use is strictly gaming/web surfing/ and watching tv and movies. Thanks in advance guys.


it will be safe, dont worry! intel spec says 1.52v .. 1.42 is easy in good range

on a side note no1 use vice method with hammer / wood.. I did it today and my i5 6600k pcb concaved I managed to bend it back 100% straight

but there was a little nic on the pcb and throws a code 55 so basically its dead

just a warning if going to delid use vice method only and apply pressure very slowly and make sure cpu is flush


----------



## sakrosankt

Thats a known issue ... if you don't want to delid the CPU with a blade I recommend to use a tool like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwH8aVAMYvE


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Well, since I was adjusting Vcore anyway, I applied a small OC... although I'm not sure how much more I'll be able to get out of it once I get the new cooler and toy with it a bit more. I set the turbo clock to 4.5 @ 1.35v with XMP profile and 1GHz FCLK. Setting the multiplier any higher, I was having to bump beyond 1.385v and I'd likely have to adjust load line cal and other settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltages look much healthier now. I did notice though that my DDR voltage is a bit higher than the 1.35v XMP profile, not sure if this is of concern. Any suggestions on setting up voltage to drop when not under load, I'm pretty new to Gigabyte.
> 
> Also, I did notice though that my CPU downclocked when trying to run Prime95. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Your DDR voltage is going where the MB is setting for XMP...but it's not high so no worries.
As for downclocking, you mean for long periods of time when under load, or only briefly? If only for a very short time I would not worry about it.


----------



## OCBob42

What in the world is up with the 6700k being constantly out of stock at major retailers? Didn't this come out many months ago?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> What in the world is up with the 6700k being constantly out of stock at major retailers? Didn't this come out many months ago?


its probably intel being lazy and thinking to themselves hey we don't need to rush we can be lazy and demand a higher price its not like we got competition


----------



## NeVeTaS

After reading the entire thread, decided to give it a go. I'm using adaptive, with offset set to auto. Vcore in UEFI @ 1.36 was looking OK, but then I had a system freeze after 35 minutes of Realbench. Upped it to 1.365 and ran HWBOT, got 0.92. So went back and changed Vcore in UEFI to 1.364, HWBOT then gave me 0.95. So back into the bios and went for 1.363, this resulted in my highest HWBOT 5.37fps @ 0.99. Just when I thought all was well, a RealBench Benchmark froze the system, on the last stage where they play the video.

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## MgrBuddha

I don't much more about overclocking than what I learned from reading this and a couple of other threads. But I think I've been reasonably lucky in the silicon lottery and have gotten a good stable chip. 4700 at 1.35 Vcore was easily passed with no further need for adjustment. To get it running stable at 4800 I have had to fiddle a bit more. LLC which I used to have on auto have been set to level 5, and voltage adjusted up to 1.415 in UEFI.

Username: MgrBuddha
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.415 manual
Vcore: 1.392
FCLK: 1
Cooling Solution: Kraken X61, stock thermal paste.
Stability Test: x264 16 threads 7 hrs

Batch Number: Malaysia (bought in Norway) L537B128
Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35, 2T, factory default
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Ran P95 27.9 for 30 min but I aborted when heat crept into mid-eighties.


----------



## Cyro999

Username: Cyro999
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.0mhz
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency: 4600mhz
Cache Frequency: 4500mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.39
Vcore: 1.392
FCLK: 1000mhz
Cooling Solution: Silver Arrow 1300rpm - ~68c
Stability Test: 2015-08-21 x264 16t 50 loops - http://i.imgur.com/eWDbU8o.png - 3 months of solid use gaming and encoding at lower volts but it was failing 50 loops w/ 1.375

Batch Number: gotta go find box for this
Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36, trfc 320, 2t
Ram Voltage: VCCIO and SA 1.1375
Motherboard: VIII Hero
LLC Setting: L5


----------



## NeVeTaS

Going to do some more testing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> After reading the entire thread, decided to give it a go. I'm using adaptive, with offset set to auto. Vcore in UEFI @ 1.36 was looking OK, but then I had a system freeze after 35 minutes of Realbench. Upped it to 1.365 and ran HWBOT, got 0.92. So went back and changed Vcore in UEFI to 1.364, HWBOT then gave me 0.95. So back into the bios and went for 1.363, this resulted in my highest HWBOT 5.37fps @ 0.99. Just when I thought all was well, a *RealBench Benchmark froze the system, on the last stage where they play the video.*
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


The final section of RBv2.4 crashing like you describe is not likely cpu cvore... more likely vcore setting for the cache multiplier if you have OC the cache, certain NV drivers ALWAYS fail the test when the final sub-test tries to terminate (even successfully). If you have OC Cache, try lowering it one multi, or if running stock, check FLCK (set 1000), verify the ram with HCI memtest (NOT memtest86+) last, check the video driver. remember, if your cooling can handle it, 1.4V is a sweet spot for SKL, and 1.52V is the max (assuming you allow a "healthy" amount of vdroop for a day-driver OC).









Oops - ninja'd


----------



## NeVeTaS

Thanks for the reply

before I saw your post I set 1.38 on adaptive, offset auto.

This results in 1.392 average over an hour of P95. I guess it's going over my 1.38 due to the CPU current capabilty 140%.

Should I dial it down, or is this a sweet area, CPU max was 69C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> before I saw your post I set 1.38 on adaptive, offset auto.
> 
> This results in 1.392 average over an hour of P95. I guess it's going over my 1.38 due to the CPU current capabilty 140%.
> 
> Should I dial it down, or is this a sweet area, CPU max was 69C


1.392V is absolutely fine for SKL. CPU current at 140% is probably 2x (or more) what the chip will actually use. The M8E can go so high (and higher as you know) mainly for LN2-level voltages.
only thing I would do differently is to set an offset component of Adaptive... 0.001V to 0.005V is all you need to fully control the voltage.
Just FYI - my 6600K has been at 1.440V (at least) since launch (and before







)


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuka0391*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question regarding voltage for everyday use. Currently I am running a i7 6700k at 4.9GHZ with a override voltage of 1.4v the LLC is auto and the voltage readings in Aida64 alternates between 1.4 and 1.424. Can somebody know if a Vcore override of 1.4v at 4.9GHZ for the i7-6700k is safe for everyday use?
> 
> I don't use my computer for any video editing stuff. My personal use is strictly gaming/web surfing/ and watching tv and movies. Thanks in advance guys.


should be just fine, also - offset can get you < 1v idle and then 1.4v only when under load


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it will be safe, dont worry! intel spec says 1.52v .. 1.42 is easy in good range
> 
> on a side note no1 use vice method with hammer / wood.. I did it today and my i5 6600k pcb concaved I managed to bend it back 100% straight
> 
> but there was a little nic on the pcb and throws a code 55 so basically its dead
> 
> just a warning if going to delid use vice method only and apply pressure very slowly and make sure cpu is flush


OR - just spend the 50 bucks and wait a week while SL does it for you


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> After reading the entire thread, decided to give it a go. I'm using adaptive, with offset set to auto. Vcore in UEFI @ 1.36 was looking OK, but then I had a system freeze after 35 minutes of Realbench. Upped it to 1.365 and ran HWBOT, got 0.92. So went back and changed Vcore in UEFI to 1.364, HWBOT then gave me 0.95. So back into the bios and went for 1.363, this resulted in my highest HWBOT 5.37fps @ 0.99. Just when I thought all was well, a RealBench Benchmark froze the system, on the last stage where they play the video.
> 
> Back to the drawing board!


you got a lot of room on the cpuV as long as yur load temps are ok!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> What in the world is up with the 6700k being constantly out of stock at major retailers? Didn't this come out many months ago?


did we read somewhere intel was having yield problems on skylake?

edit - http://www.pcr-online.biz/news/read/there-will-be-a-major-shortage-of-skylake-cpus-until-end-of-november/036847


----------



## SteveRo

MgrBuddha, Cyro999, NeVeTaS - Well done! A lot-ta work goin on there!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> did we read somewhere intel was having yield problems on skylake?
> 
> edit - http://www.pcr-online.biz/news/read/there-will-be-a-major-shortage-of-skylake-cpus-until-end-of-november/036847


Major shortage in the USA in my opinion it was to move old stock, but the way it was done makes it seem like the shortage was purpose (it's a business strategy, Apple does it as well), also Intel never comments on yields. Still i go to microcenter and they only have the 6700K, 6700, 6600K, and 6600 no i3s and nothing below a 6600. Yield problems cause this of course, because as everyone knows the chips with the worst yields get to be K SKUs lol. We had guys working at our site who were paying guys in India to ship them retail CPUs, in India they would buy the CPUs and then ship them to the USA.


----------



## SteveRo

^^^ buy in India and have them ship to the usa ... sheesh


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^^ buy in India and have them ship to the usa ... sheesh


Yea they would find friends who lived in India and they would paypal them money and then get it in the mail a week or two later, this was like a few months ago too. They weren't price gauged too bad either, i think they would pay like $350-400 for the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

6700K price has gone up at MC in the past week


vs

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568663/intel-skylake-owners-club/1420_20#post_24611137


----------



## Sin0822

You know, there is a website that tracks only amazon prices for products (camelcamelcamel.com):
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Intel-Boxed-I7-6700K-Processor-BX80662I76700K/product/B012M8LXQW?context=browse


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> as everyone knows the chips with the worst yields get to be K SKUs lol.


What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


lol it was sarcasm, in fact the K SKUs are usually those higher yield parts, so if higher yields were harder to attain then shouldn't we see a lot more non K i5 and i3 CPUs on the market instead? I think the issue is that Intel has no competition, from a purely business standpoint it would have made sense not to launch Skylake at all since Haswell and Broadwell were/are doing a great job of meeting consumer needs. Skylake cannibalizes sales of Haswell and Broadwell, and that would/does hurt the retailers which have stock, if Intel keeps doing this then retailers will buy less from Intel. However, the launch of a new Windows OS along with the Holiday season probably pushed Intel to launch their new uArch. Skylake is also basically built for Windows 10, the entire platform is a big step ahead in terms of chips, UEFI, and Windows 10 compatibility. Historically the launch of a new Windows OS pushes and increases sales of computer systems, and in this market you take what you can in terms of solid predictions. Skylake is awesome though, possibly one of the most fun platform to use and overclock.


----------



## TPCbench

Has anyone tried using x265 video encoding as a stress tester ?

I found a free x265 video encoder
https://x265.github.io/?page/intro.html



It also uses AVX and all 8 threads of my Core i7 4790K are 100% loaded


----------



## Cyro999

Yes, quite a few people here use the x265 test from hwbot(?). I used it myself and got passes while my system was still unstable under x264, so it didn't seem significantly harder.

x264 also uses avx and avx2, loading a 4c8t CPU to 100%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yes, quite a few people here use the x265 test from hwbot(?). I used it myself and got passes while my system was still unstable under x264, so it didn't seem significantly harder.
> 
> x264 also uses avx and avx2, loading a 4c8t CPU to 100%


just fyi - with HWBOT 265, it's the correction factor, not whether the cpu can complete the benchmark. run it with p-mode, x8 (or x4 with only 8GB of ram) and normal priority (very high priority if you don't have lots of background processes running). A correction factor should be >>0.95.


----------



## Cyro999

Where does it say that and what does it mean?


----------



## NeVeTaS

When it completes it's listed just above your score.

http://s11.postimg.org/3ntfij2s3/HWBOT.jpg


----------



## NeVeTaS

I played around with the adaptive offset, my goal was to get Vcore below 1.408 under full load.
You would of though that setting Vcore in UEFI as 1.39 with offset +0.002 would give you the ideal 1.392. However as soon as I start any tests, it's at 1.408. So slowly started bringing it down 0.001 at a time until it stayed at a constant 1.392 under load. In the end 1.385 with -0.005 offset had to be used.

Is this due to LLC level 5 adding in a little voltage? Or synthetic tests just being able to suck more juice?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> You know, there is a website that tracks only amazon prices for products (camelcamelcamel.com):
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Intel-Boxed-I7-6700K-Processor-BX80662I76700K/product/B012M8LXQW?context=browse


I actually bought my 6700K from Amazon on the one day they had a preorder for them. After several weeks I had no cpu so I complained and they bumped it to free shipping and "magically" (my words) found one and shipped it.
This was for $350 while other places that got a few in stock were gouging $369 up to $500.
So anyway it was strange having a Z170Z motherboard but no cpu for a month.


----------



## TheXes

Hello Mccalas,

I have the same motherboard and ram as you do I believe.
Gigabyte Gaming 7 with Vengeance LPX C15 3000 16gb
(CPU i7)

I think you were who mentioned to raise the VCIO voltage to prevent the faulty boot on cold start.
Could you tell me your Settings please? Especially the VCIO.
I had a bit of system upgrade, case, watercooling etc. (Corsair H110i GTX with Notcua A14 Industrial 2000)

So now I'm back and aiming around 4.4 - 4.5 on cool (hopefully on 1.32)
So would you be that kind to share your setting with me please?

Xes


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just fyi - with HWBOT 265, it's the correction factor, not whether the cpu can complete the benchmark. run it with p-mode, x8 (or x4 with only 8GB of ram) and normal priority (very high priority if you don't have lots of background processes running). A correction factor should be >>0.95.


Jpmboy,
How come my Tvcore shows PLL termination voltage and yours doesn't?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> How come my Tvcore shows PLL termination voltage and yours doesn't?


yeah - that's weird... I must be using an old version. (copied over from x99 rig).


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty here is my new I5 6600 CPU-Z validation.

I know I am using LLC 5 and Adaptive.

So far I think I am doing pretty good. I have been taking is slow since I currently back on air cooling and having to "relearn" a lot of the overclocking setting for Intel. I just moved from an AMD FX 8120. I pretty sure once I truly understand all the "new" settings I can push this chip even more.

http://valid.x86.fr/djxuqn


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Jpmboy,
> How come my Tvcore shows PLL termination voltage and yours doesn't?


What version is yours, mine is 1.00.34 I think and looks different from yours; has BCLK stuff but doesn't have you PLL termination. This version seems all buggy with stuff on wrong columns and when I press on them it gives an error.


----------



## Jpmboy

i have this one: TurboV_Core_1.00.30

_______________________________________________________
this is a fun platform for sure!

(yeah - I have a weak 6600K ES sample - had a rough childhood.







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What version is yours, mine is 1.00.34 I think and looks different from yours; has BCLK stuff but doesn't have you PLL termination. This version seems all buggy with stuff on wrong columns and when I press on them it gives an error.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


where can we download the latest version?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where can we download the latest version?


Hello

Below is 1.00.37. I haven't checked if there is a newer version.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/6dezk90yig0s9om/TurboV_Core_1.00.37.zip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Below is 1.00.37. I haven't checked if there is a newer version.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/6dezk90yig0s9om/TurboV_Core_1.00.37.zip


Thanks Praz!

edit:

now shows PLL termination


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Praz!
> 
> edit:
> 
> now shows PLL termination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just fyi - with HWBOT 265, it's the correction factor, not whether the cpu can complete the benchmark. run it with p-mode, x8 (or x4 with only 8GB of ram) and normal priority (very high priority if you don't have lots of background processes running). A correction factor should be >>0.95.


Is there a way to enable Overkill mode in the batch run ?

Thanks

The CPU usage sometimes goes down below 90%. It only becomes consistent 100% when Overkill 4x mode is enabled


----------



## NeVeTaS

Thanks for the help jpmboy, think I'm ready to be charted, few more tweaks first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> Thanks for the help jpmboy, think I'm ready to be charted, how's this look to you?
> 
> Username: NeVeTaS
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 4600
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: auto
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36 adaptive, offset +0.003
> Vcore: 1.376
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
> Stability Test: x264 16T 100 Loops (2X50), Realbench 12 Hours, Prime v28.7 8k 4 Hours, HWBOT x265 4k X8 VH 5.33fps @ 0.994CF, Realbench Score 93,192, Intel XTU 1534, Octane 50,047
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35 XMU Settings
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Extreme (1202)
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: SVID [Enabled], CPU current capabilty [Auto], SideStep [Enabled], Cclock [Auto]
> 
> http://s8.postimg.org/ms02kyng5/P95.png
> http://s10.postimg.org/hyqvncnt5/H264.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/wzs92064t/hwbot2.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/gw5bnxeul/image.jpg


Nice!


----------



## Phreec

So I decided to update to latest Z170 Pro Gaming BIOS (1102) and revisit my OC. I was able to finally overcome the 4.8GHz barrier that I was just about 6MHz short from previously.









However when trying to run my RAM at its XMP rated 3000MHz speeds the PC wouldn't even POST. At one notch lower it works flawlessly though *knocks on wood*. I'm not sure why they're not working properly at 3000MHz, even raised its volts to 1.37 and VCCSA to 1.2 and VCCIO at Auto (1.152v max in HWiNFO).

Also regarding the x264 stability test, should I run it at 16T and Normal even when stressing with HT off?


----------



## mtrai

A Couple of Skylake Overclocking stability questions.

1'st. I have a set of G.Skill 16/18/18/38 2 x 8 ripjaw 5 ram. For the pc to boot at the rated 3200 speed, I have to manually set the voltage to 1.44 in the bios to post and boot into Windows, however once in Windows I can drop the ram voltage down to 1.35 as the pic below shows, is this normal or am I missing some bios setting(s)?

2nd) If I run prime95 my CPU temps are approacing 100 so I stop it, but if I run XTU it will hit a max temp of 80, or if Aida64 65 degrees. Should I be concerned with the high temps from prime95 vs XTU and Aida64?

3) The temps do not go above 70 degrees in the games I play, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Neverwinter Online ( NWO is a severly badly optimized game that is so CPU bound it is not even funny) I do need to note that that the initial loading of Neverwinter Online will hit 82 degrees on the the first loading screens. Once again should I be concerned?

No in game crashes, passes on Aida64, Xtu, and 3dmark testing.

Here are my settings, right now I am mostly still using Asus AISuite3 to get these settings correct.



http://i.imgur.com/dcPv19N.jpg


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> I played around with the adaptive offset, my goal was to get Vcore below 1.408 under full load.
> You would of though that setting Vcore in UEFI as 1.39 with offset +0.002 would give you the ideal 1.392. However as soon as I start any tests, it's at 1.408. So slowly started bringing it down 0.001 at a time until it stayed at a constant 1.392 under load. In the end 1.385 with -0.005 offset had to be used.
> 
> Is this due to LLC level 5 adding in a little voltage? Or synthetic tests just being able to suck more juice?


Likely because the sensor reports vcore in .016v increments, I know my M8 Hero does. If you want a more precise reading you can try a DMM and see if it gets you closer to "actual".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> A Couple of Skylake Overclocking stability questions.
> 
> 1'st. I have a set of G.Skill 16/18/18/38 2 x 8 ripjaw 5 ram. For the pc to boot at the rated 3200 speed, I have to manually set the voltage to 1.44 in the bios to post and boot into Windows, however once in Windows I can drop the ram voltage down to 1.35 as the pic below shows, is this normal or am I missing some bios setting(s)?
> 
> 2nd) If I run prime95 my CPU temps are approacing 100 so I stop it, but if I run XTU it will hit a max temp of 80, or if Aida64 65 degrees. Should I be concerned with the high temps from prime95 vs XTU and Aida64?
> 
> 3) The temps do not go above 70 degrees in the games I play, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Neverwinter Online ( NWO is a severly badly optimized game that is so CPU bound it is not even funny) I do need to note that that the initial loading of Neverwinter Online will hit 82 degrees on the the first loading screens. Once again should I be concerned?
> 
> No in game crashes, passes on Aida64, Xtu, and 3dmark testing.
> 
> Here are my settings, right now I am mostly still using Asus AISuite3 to get these settings correct.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dcPv19N.jpg


Yes, I would be concern if my CPU was hitting 80C (assuming that's ~20C short of TJmax) while loading a game. Your system is running hot. [email protected],44V (and what LLC? What Cache OC?) may be a bit much for your cooler. And from what you've shown, It's unlikely stable? AID64 is good, but very gentle and not sufficient IMO to assure a useful level of stability. And it looks to me like it's hitting 70C in AID64? Drop down to 4.7/4.2 cache at 1.4V. test stability
regarding trhe ram - if you have a ROG board - used "Terminal VDIMM" to set the run voltage (if it is actually stable at 1.35V with what you did using AIS3). So, when using terminal VDIMM, the Vdimm on the main page is essentially training voltage, Terminal is the run voltage. BUt I think you are jumping to a conclusion. Try increasing VCCSA and VCCIO to 1.212V each and set the ram at 1.375V (25mV just for an initial tezst - DDR4 sometimes needs a little more than advertised).

oh - and OC from BIOS, not AIS3.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I would be concern if my CPU was hitting 80C (assuming that's ~20C short of TJmax) while loading a game. Your system is running hot. [email protected],44V (and what LLC? What Cache OC?) may be a bit much for your cooler. And from what you've shown, It's unlikely stable? AID64 is good, but very gentle and not sufficient IMO to assure a useful level of stability. And it looks to me like it's hitting 70C in AID64? Drop down to 4.7/4.2 cache at 1.4V. test stability
> regarding trhe ram - if you have a ROG board - used "Terminal VDIMM" to set the run voltage (if it is actually stable at 1.35V with what you did using AIS3). So, when using terminal VDIMM, the Vdimm on the main page is essentially training voltage, Terminal is the run voltage. BUt I think you are jumping to a conclusion. Try increasing VCCSA and VCCIO to 1.212V each and set the ram at 1.375V (25mV just for an initial tezst - DDR4 sometimes needs a little more than advertised).
> 
> oh - and OC from BIOS, not AIS3.


I am not using a Rog board this go around, at least for now. Budget constraints. I am using the Asus Z170-A as I did not need wireless at all.

I much prefer overclocking using bios setting and not even having any AI Suite installed, I think the issue with my temps are more that I do not know all these new settings with the Intel build coming from years and years of an AMD build.

The cooler is the cooler master hyper 212 evo, which just may not be enough cooling on air. Ambient temp is 24 degrees Celsius.

Do I need to set the jumper on the motherboard called the CPU over voltage jumper to on?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Praz!
> 
> edit:
> 
> now shows PLL termination


Mine still doesn't.. hmm? Yours vs. mine:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am not using a Rog board this go around, at least for now. Budget constraints. I am using the Asus Z170-A as I did not need wireless at all.
> 
> I much prefer overclocking using bios setting and not even having any AI Suite installed, I think the issue with my temps are more that I do not know all these new settings with the Intel build coming from years and years of an AMD build.
> 
> The cooler is the cooler master hyper 212 evo, which just may not be enough cooling on air. Ambient temp is 24 degrees Celsius.
> 
> *Do I need to set the jumper on the motherboard called the CPU over voltage* jumper to on?


\

NO!!

read the guide in the OP and *here*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Mine still doesn't.. hmm? Yours vs. mine:


Weird.
That's the one from Praz's link? Did you uninstall the old version - restart - then in stall the new(er) version?


----------



## mtrai

THanks Jpmboy,

I have been reading and reading since my old AMD boards did not have these settings. It almost feels like I am having to learn it all over again.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Weird.
> That's the one from Praz's link? Did you uninstall the old version - restart - then in stall the new(er) version?


Yeap removed the old version, installed this and shows up as 1.00.37. Maybe the Hero doesn't have / show it, not a big deal just odd.


----------



## Cyro999

8 threads x264 is fine for 4c4t CPU but you should use 4 per hyperthreaded core


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Mine still doesn't.. hmm? Yours vs. mine:


Mine either, this is from Praz' link and first time install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap removed the old version, installed this and shows up as 1.00.37. Maybe the Hero doesn't have / show it, not a big deal just odd.


eh..








I don't think the Hero has PLL termination. Only the Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> THanks Jpmboy,
> 
> I have been reading and reading since my old AMD boards did not have these settings. It almost feels like I am having to learn it all over again.


you are welcome!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the Hero has PLL termination. Only the Extreme.


Hello

If it's not an available setting in the UEFI it won't be in TurboV


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are welcome!


Got me sorted out I think, still hot with prime95, all other stress testing do not hit 70 degrees now. It was a combination of me not understanding all these new Intel voltage controls and messed up the case airflow. Both are corrected now.

The one problem game is now down almost 20 degrees during the heavy initial load. I settled on 4.8 Ghz clock with 41X cache multiplier. Cpu voltage tops out at 1.408 volts under load.

All the settings are also now entered properly in the BIOS, will keep AI suite for a few days in case needed for troubleshooting. I do not think I can really push it much more for 24/7 use with out better cooling.


----------



## error-id10t

You could lower SA and IO, I think you have them on AUTO and they don't "need" to be that high for 3200 (1.25v & 1.23v).. try 1.1v for both and then run the memtest program.

Cache wouldn't raise temps much if at all, just bring it up to where the system stops being stable and drop it a notch.


----------



## mtrai

I will work on the ram stuff tomorrow or the next day. I am ready to game. JPMboy had to me raise some voltage to work some issues out. my Asus z170-A and I5 6600k seem very finicky on booting with the ram at 3200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I will work on the ram stuff tomorrow or the next day. I am ready to game. JPMboy had to me raise some voltage to work some issues out. my Asus z170-A and I5 6600k seem very finicky on booting with the ram at 3200


nothing wrong with now lowering VSa and VCCIO to find the minimum needed to boot and run the ram.


----------



## chronicfx

Sooo.. Anyone running more than 1.45v? I have three overclocks to choose from, my 6700k 4.8ghz at 1.460v (max 1.465v in hwmon) ; 4.7ghz at 1.400v (1.404v max in hwmon) ; and 4.6 auto overclock which maxes at 1.36v and passes all the same tests. (Realbench, heaven, hours of gaming and x265 for all) help me choose? All temps are good and less than 55c gaming at 4.8ghz the rest less than that, delidded using clu and h110i Gt. I am only gaming 2-3 hours before bed and binge gaming when holidays or maybe friday nights 5-8hrs and the system is used for internet or is powered off otherwise. Is the 1.46v ok in that type of scenario or am I still asking for trouble? Bare in mind my 5.0ghz 1.52v 3570k is still alive and has not had any issues yet, so I am a believer at heart. Which overclock should I choose?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sooo.. Anyone running more than 1.45v? I have three overclocks to choose from, my 6700k 4.8ghz at 1.460v (max 1.465v in hwmon) ; 4.7ghz at 1.400v (1.404v max in hwmon) ; and 4.6 auto overclock which maxes at 1.36v and passes all the same tests. (Realbench, heaven, hours of gaming and x265 for all) help me choose? All temps are good and less than 55c gaming at 4.8ghz the rest less than that, delidded using clu and h110i Gt. I am only gaming 2-3 hours before bed and binge gaming when holidays or maybe friday nights 5-8hrs and the system is used for internet or is powered off otherwise. Is the 1.46v ok in that type of scenario or am I still asking for trouble? Bare in mind my 5.0ghz 1.52v 3570k is still alive and has not had any issues yet, so I am a believer at heart. Which overclock should I choose?


Hey bro... I've had this 6600K in the high 1.4's for a couple of months now. Just for grins, I've been running the clocks shown for about 2 weeks. Intel's recommended max is 1.52 "-ish", but it take times and a few casualties to know where things start to go bad. We all exceeded the limits on SB, SB-E, IB, IB-E, and for example it took quite a while to learn that SB-E could handle well above Intel's recommended max voltage. For now, If you stay below 1.5 (and have healthy vdroop) it's _probably_ okay.


----------



## saunupe1911

Hi guys,

I need some assistance and advice. I've got a 6700k clocked at 4.5MHz, GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard, EVO 212 cpu cooler, and Patriot DDr4 memory running 3000Mhz with 16, 16, 16, 36 timings. I have my bios voltage set at 1.320v but CPUz reports that my voltage is 1.38v at idle and it maxes out to 4.6Ghz. I guess that's Hyper-threading bumping it up. Check out the screenshot. My voltage drops to around 1.308v when at 100% load running Cinebench. Normally it rises. I'm confused. Whats causing the increase in voltage? For some reason the cpu could care less what I set in the Bios. It wants 1.38v. What am I missing? The GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 seems to be a popular board with 6700k. Any advice is appreciated. I think GIGABYTE could improve their BIOS. I've noticed speeds settings don't the change the MHz when change the multipliers.

After doing more research I need to know what bios settings set the cpu voltage to minimum and max values besides the actual voltage setting?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> I guess that's Hyper-threading bumping it up


That's not a thing

Check your voltage with hwinfo ( www.hwinfo.com ) as cpu-z isn't very reliable with newer boards


----------



## mtrai

A couple more questions and TIL (today I learned)

After my 4.8 overclock tested stable with realbench, aida, 3dmark and one other, I decided to it was time for some real world testing and play some games last night. Here was the issue I ran into when I would launch a game and it would enter full screen mode my keyboard would start blinking one and off. Tried every USB port ( 2 different usb controllers) It would boot up and work just fine as long as I did not launch any full screen game.

Got frustrated so went to bed, this morning put my mind to work on the problem. I saved my bios OC profile, then set everything to default. Loaded Windows 10, launched a game, no issue.

I never realized that overclocking specifically some of the voltage changes could cause "usb failure". This only occured with my keyboard, every other USB device continued to work perfectly, so was having an hard time realizing it was something in the overclock. So it this a known issue that can happen? I am still not sure which voltage change would cause this. I have since re done my OC and voltage just a tad bit lower. This brings me to my new round of questions.

I lowered the CPU OC to 4.7Ghz and left the other multiply at 39. I only clocked my ram to 3Ghz, same timings as when it was at 3.2Ghz.

So here is my questions after making sure it was stable, and no more blinking keyboard in games I ran a few benchmarks.

How come the 4.7/3.0 clocks performs better in benchmarks then when I had it 4.8/3.2?

I googled around but did not really find anything to explain this behavor I would have thought the cpu and ram being a higher clock should have beanchmarked better?

Oh this might play into it, before I figured out it was the overclock, I re installed windows 10 so fresh install. Only a handful of things installed currently, and the big one is I did not re install Asus AI Suite 3, all overclocking is through the bios now. However I have not yet disabled windows, defender, firewall, search indexer or cortana like my previous install was set up yesterday.

Thoughts?


----------



## uniwarking

Guys, I'm noticing during Prime95 testing (8 threads, blend) that my CPU is downclocking. My max turbo is set at 4.5 @ 1.35v. It downclocks to 4.3 turbo during this test but doesn't during others. Is this Prime95 specific or is there some type of power saving mode or something that I need to adjust in the BIOS? I'm new to Gigabyte and the descriptions on settings in the BIOS and manual are very poor... if anything at all. I'm not seeing this in any other stress test or benchmark.


----------



## Cyro999

Unstable overclocks can benchmark worse. Also, 100mhz is only a ~2% gain - you can have a 2% variance in benchmarks if you don't benchmark well. For very very clean and consistent benchmarks, it's best to restart PC, close all unneccesary programs and then set the benchmark to high or realtime priority.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Guys, I'm noticing during Prime95 testing (8 threads, blend) that my CPU is downclocking. My max turbo is set at 4.5 @ 1.35v. It downclocks to 4.3 turbo during this test but doesn't during others. Is this Prime95 specific or is there some type of power saving mode or something that I need to adjust in the BIOS? I'm new to Gigabyte and the descriptions on settings in the BIOS and manual are very poor... if anything at all. I'm not seeing this in any other stress test or benchmark.


We are in the same boat. It seems Gigabyte needs to improve their BIOS. I've updated to the latest stable version. There's a BETA available for download too. It's frustrating to set a value in the BIOS but it seems to fluctuate up or down a few MHz or a few volts. I've just read that we should put the Gaming 7 board's LLC to HIGH for a more stable settings. I'm going to try that when I get home. Also everybody on the overclocking chart has their Gaming 7 boards with LLC set to HIGH. I hope that helps


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just out of curiosity for the people with Asrock mobos. What options do you have for the auto OC? Mine is 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.8. The 4.8 is in red. I'm surprised it goes that high.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello Mccalas,
> 
> I have the same motherboard and ram as you do I believe.
> Gigabyte Gaming 7 with Vengeance LPX C15 3000 16gb
> (CPU i7)
> 
> I think you were who mentioned to raise the VCIO voltage to prevent the faulty boot on cold start.
> Could you tell me your Settings please? Especially the VCIO.
> I had a bit of system upgrade, case, watercooling etc. (Corsair H110i GTX with Notcua A14 Industrial 2000)
> 
> So now I'm back and aiming around 4.4 - 4.5 on cool (hopefully on 1.32)
> So would you be that kind to share your setting with me please?
> 
> Xes


This is tonight's goal for me. I'm trying to get a 4.5 to 4.6 overclock with 1.32 to 1.35 cpu voltages. I'm at 1.38 and then it vdrops to 1.30 per my screenshot a page or so back. Cinebench number look good too. I just want the voltage lower vdrop to be lower at idle and not pass 1.38, especially when my bios is set 1.35. I'm going to play with CPU Vcore LoadLine Calibration and the VAXG LoadLine Calibration tonight. Gigabyte doesn't say much about smh


----------



## selbyftw

I just ordered the 4.8ghz chip from silicon lottery. Delid too. Looking forward to seeing how this company are and the chip itself!

1.425v or less it says but the one hour stress test is a bit underwhelming!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bro... I've had this 6600K in the high 1.4's for a couple of months now. Just for grins, I've been running the clocks shown for about 2 weeks. Intel's recommended max is 1.52 "-ish", but it take times and a few casualties to know where things start to go bad. We all exceeded the limits on SB, SB-E, IB, IB-E, and for example it took quite a while to learn that SB-E could handle well above Intel's recommended max voltage. For now, If you stay below 1.5 (and have healthy vdroop) it's _probably_ okay.


Thanks, I have only two settings available for LLC on this board. Normal and High. I have it set to high for all of those overclocks tested, has there been LLC overshoot detected by using DMM? Should I change to normal LLC and increase vcore as needed for stability?

*Do you mean healthy vdroop as in voltage not going above bios settings according to software or do you mean healthy vdroop as it being better to have a drop in voltage under load?*


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Just out of curiosity for the people with Asrock mobos. What options do you have for the auto OC? Mine is 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.8. The 4.8 is in red. I'm surprised it goes that high.


I have the Asrock Z170 OC Formula - I have the same presets as you - started with the 4.8 preset and adjusted from there for 4.9 stable at 1.456v load


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> I just ordered the 4.8ghz chip from silicon lottery. Delid too. Looking forward to seeing how this company are and the chip itself!
> 
> 1.425v or less it says but the one hour stress test is a bit underwhelming!


I have had very good experience with SL so far, bot a delided 48x 6600k - did great - 4836 stable at 1.456v loaded.
Also had them delid my 6700k - took about a week door to door - very happy with the much lower temps


----------



## saunupe1911

Welp they highest I was comfortable getting the 6700k and the gigabyte ga-z170x-gaming 7 was 4.6 at 1.37v. I did about 3 passes of x264 and cinebench. That would be my go to max power bios profile. But my temps was maxing out around 89 or 90c. I'm not comfortable with that for daily usage on an air cooler. I might go liquid a few months from now.

Next I got it to 4.5 at 1.35v with LLC High. but temps was still around the low 80s with around 3 passes of x264. Then I tried 1.32v with LLC High. It got around 8 passes stable with high 70c.

So I said hmmmm 4.5 is that sweet spot for daily usage. Let me set LLC to Standard so I can get those automated low voltages. Sure enough it was stable after 4 pass of x264 and my temps are back in the low 70s during 100% load. I'm going to give a 2 or 3 hour session to be sure. But this looks to be my daily profile. LLC Standard fluctuates me from 1.30/1.32 to 1.24/1.28 volts depending on load at 4.5. Cinebench got me in the 980s with this setup too. I hope this helps others with a gigabyte ga-z170x-gaming 7


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I have the Asrock Z170 OC Formula - I have the same presets as you - started with the 4.8 preset and adjusted from there for 4.9 stable at 1.456v load


I kinda found it strange how it left out the 4.7Ghz preset


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks, I have only two settings available for LLC on this board. Normal and High. I have it set to high for all of those overclocks tested, has there been LLC overshoot detected by using DMM? Should I change to normal LLC and increase vcore as needed for stability?
> 
> *Do you mean healthy vdroop as in voltage not going above bios settings according to software or do you mean healthy vdroop as it being better to *have a drop in voltage under load*?*


Yeah - some voltage drop under load with a higher idle if using manual mode vcore.








(we would not be able to detect overshoot or undershoot with a DMM. It just the wrong tool for that)

______________________________________

I just can't get this 3200 kit to run with 1T @ 3866!


----------



## SteveRo

^^^ still! 3200 kit at 3866 is very good from what I've seen so far! But at a pretty healthy dose of dramV right? and this is 4 sticks right?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Welp they highest I was comfortable getting the 6700k and the gigabyte ga-z170x-gaming 7 was 4.6 at 1.37v. I did about 3 passes of x264 and cinebench. That would be my go to max power bios profile. But my temps was maxing out around 89 or 90c. I'm not comfortable with that for daily usage on an air cooler. I might go liquid a few months from now.


Your temperatures are >20c higher than mine on air with a 6700k! I'm never seeing 70 (aside from hitting it on max temp on a few cores when running a load for 12 hours and being afk the entire time; it mostly floats around 64-68 when i'm actually watching) and i'm using more voltage than you. My cooler fans are also 1300rpm, which is giving up cooling performance in order to have a quarter of the noise of most CLC's. Why are you so sure that a CLC would give miraculously better performance? I'm sure it would be better but you obviously have temperature issues right now that are not caused by "using an air cooler" - perhaps using a bad one in warmer ambients than some of us.

@Jpmboy is there anything you can do with these sticks to get the latency down to the 40ns region or is it a lost cause and better to just go for crazy bandwidth?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - some voltage drop under load with a higher idle if using manual mode vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (we would not be able to detect overshoot or undershoot with a DMM. It just the wrong tool for that)
> 
> ______________________________________
> 
> I just can't get this 3200 kit to run with 1T @ 3866!


Sorry wrong terminology with undershoot and overshoot. What I meant to ask is why is having a higher idle voltage with more vdroop better than having a voltage that does not fluctuate much between load or idle assuming both values for vcore under load are equivalent? It seems to defy logic as the total voltage/time (time being over the course of the chips lifetime in a longerterm sense) going through will be greater in the first scenario, perhaps you could help me understand this?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sorry wrong terminology with undershoot and overshoot. What I meant to ask is why is having a higher idle voltage with more vdroop better than having a voltage that does not fluctuate much between load or idle assuming both values for vcore under load are equivalent? It seems to defy logic as the total voltage/time (time being over the course of the chips lifetime in a longerterm sense) going through will be greater in the first scenario, perhaps you could help me understand this?


In the first scenario there is very low current moving through at idle, so the higher voltage isn't as threatening. In the second scenario a large amount of current is being introduced along with the voltage spike. From my understanding it isn't just voltage that hurts, but voltage+current.


----------



## Cyro999

It's good to have a little vdroop, just not too much to the point where you can't properly stabilize an overclock


----------



## deathroll

Hello guys. I sent RMA my 6700K before two weeks. The replacement has not shipped yet. I have contacted with customer support via online chat. It seems Intel having issue with supplying 6700K around the world. Chat agent confirmed it.



Does anyone having similar issue?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello guys. I sent RMA my 6700K before two weeks. The replacement has not shipped yet. I have contacted with customer support via online chat. It seems Intel having issue with supplying 6700K around the world. Chat agent confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone having similar issue?


Considering that the availability of these chips are pretty low, asking for a refund might not be the best idea, you may end up paying more than what you paid for initially as the price has hiked quite a bit. Just gotta be patient I guess.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^^ still! 3200 kit at 3866 is very good from what I've seen so far! But at a pretty healthy dose of dramV right? and this is 4 sticks right?


yeah - 4 sticks. VDIMM is at 1.52V. It's stable to HCI, but I'm more concerned about he VSA and IMC voltage - needs 1.25+V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Sorry wrong terminology with undershoot and overshoot. What I meant to ask is why is having a higher idle voltage with more vdroop better than having a voltage that does not fluctuate much between load or idle assuming both values for vcore under load are equivalent? It seems to defy logic as the total voltage/time (time being over the course of the chips lifetime in a longerterm sense) going through will be greater in the first scenario, perhaps you could help me understand this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> In the first scenario there is very low current moving through at idle, so the higher voltage isn't as threatening. In the second scenario a large amount of current is being introduced along with the voltage spike. From my understanding it isn't just voltage that hurts, but voltage+current.


*^^ THIS*


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> In the first scenario there is very low current moving through at idle, so the higher voltage isn't as threatening. In the second scenario a large amount of current is being introduced along with the voltage spike. From my understanding it isn't just voltage that hurts, but voltage+current.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's good to have a little vdroop, just not too much to the point where you can't properly stabilize an overclock


Thanks for the explanation! Ok, with high, auto, and standard as cpu llc choices, I will set it to standard and work from there.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - 4 sticks. VDIMM is at 1.52V. It's stable to HCI, but I'm more concerned about he VSA and IMC voltage - needs 1.25+V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^ THIS*


what is a safe sa and io v - who knows - i run 1.21 and 1.22 respectfully. should i drop it a little?


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation! Ok, with high, auto, and standard as cpu llc choices, I will set it to standard and work from there.


I went with Standard on my Gaming 7. Drops temps by 10c with the slight Vdroop. I just saved another profile with LLC set to High for when I need the processing power in the future


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> I went with Standard on my Gaming 7. Drops temps by 10c with the slight Vdroop. I just saved another profile with LLC set to High for when I need the processing power in the future


What speed and what VCore please? For me to get 4.7GHz, I have to set the VCore to 1.400 and LLC to High. I then get a max package temp of 85C using the Intel Burn Test.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> What speed and what VCore please? For me to get 4.7GHz, I have to set the VCore to 1.400 and LLC to High. I then get a max package temp of 85C using the Intel Burn Test.


On my 6700k I'm at 4.5 MHz with 1.32v and LLC set to Standard. Ram voltage is 1.35v, 16-16-16-36 which is its true XMP. Pretty stable so far.

I was also pretty stable at 4.6 with 1.37v and LLC Set to HIGH. I crashed on x264 with 1.36v. I gotta go back and see how that 4.6 at 1.37v reacts with LLC set to Standard. It could potentially be my daily setting in the future if my temps are below 80c on air

I haven't tried to clock my 6700k above 4.6 because my temps were pushng 90c on a 212 EVO cpu cooler during x264 testing. I want to stay south of 1.4v on my Skylake based on reviews. My benchmarks scores are top notch at 4.5 and 4.6 at this point. I'm sure I could reach 4.8 at 1.4v on liquid cooling. That's a project for next year or something. Also do not install EasyTune. It was overridng my BIOS settings. Those generic profiles kept setting my voltage to 1.39 after Windows starts up smh.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> On my 6700k I'm at 4.5 MHz with 1.32v and LLC set to Standard. Ram voltage is 1.35v, 16-16-16-36 which is its true XMP. Pretty stable so far.
> 
> I was also pretty stable at 4.6 with 1.37v and LLC Set to HIGH. I crashed on x264 with 1.36v. I gotta go back and see how that 4.6 at 1.37v reacts with LLC set to Standard. It could potentially be my daily setting in the future if my temps are below 80c on air
> 
> I haven't tried to clock my 6700k above 4.6 because my temps were pushng 90c on a 212 EVO cpu cooler during x264 testing. I want to stay south of 1.4v on my Skylake based on reviews. My benchmarks scores are top notch at 4.5 and 4.6 at this point. I'm sure I could reach 4.8 at 1.4v on liquid cooling. That's a project for next year or something. Also do not install EasyTune. It was overridng my BIOS settings. Those generic profiles kept setting my voltage to 1.39 after Windows starts up smh.


Ah, that could explain the difference though, I am using an Noctua NH-D15 with 2 fans. With the LLC set to high, the voltage seems to be around 1.35v on load, at least according to the Hardware Monitor program. I think I had tried standard once but, IBT failed at that point. It I could not get 4.7 to work, I was just going to stick with the auto overclock of 4.6 GHz.


----------



## NeVeTaS

4.6 @ 1.37 +0.001 adaptive for me.

1.36 wasn't quite enough.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ah, that could explain the difference though, I am using an Noctua NH-D15 with 2 fans. With the LLC set to high, the voltage seems to be around 1.35v on load, at least according to the Hardware Monitor program. I think I had tried standard once but, IBT failed at that point. It I could not get 4.7 to work, I was just going to stick with the auto overclock of 4.6 GHz.


One more thing I want to point out. My Gaming 7 voltage is usually a little le
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.37 +0.001 adaptive for me.
> 
> 1.36 wasn't quite enough.
> 
> Username: NeVeTaS
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 4600
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: auto
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.37 adaptive, offset +0.001
> Vcore: 1.376
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
> Stability Test: x264 16T 100 Loops (2X50), Realbench 16 Hours, Prime v28.7 8k 5 Hours, HWBOT x265 4k X8 VH 5.35fps @ 0.988CF, Realbench Score 93,192, Intel XTU 1534, Octane 50,561
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35 XMU Settings
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Extreme (1202)
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: SVID [Auto], CPU current capabilty [Auto], SideStep [Enabled], Cclock [Auto]
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/l4epb4dnz/P953.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/hyqvncnt5/H264.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/wzs92064t/hwbot2.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/gw5bnxeul/image.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/ppae2g4ft/diskspeed.jpg


Yep!!! Sounds about right.... 4.6 and 1.37v. What are your temps during 100% load. Mid 80s? Are you rolling with that for daily usage?


----------



## NeVeTaS

Yep, set that up as my daily.

I hit 77C max on P95, 71C max after 4 hours of real bench stress test.

During game it hovers around 67C.

For me going to 4.7 wasn't worth the trade as voltage & temps started shooting up.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> Yep, set that up as my daily.
> 
> I hit 77C max on P95, 71C max after 4 hours of real bench stress test.
> 
> During game it hovers around 67C.
> 
> For me going to 4.7 wasn't worth the trade as voltage & temps started shooting up.


Agreed! Damn I gotta a liquid cooler. Yall got me wanting to run 4.6 LMAO. I'm gonna play with LLC first


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> what is a safe sa and io v - who knows - i run 1.21 and 1.22 respectfully. should i drop it a little?


Good question! I'm already running 1.225V...


----------



## webhito

Z170 Sabertooth arrived, activated xmp, set vccsa to 1.150, VCCIO to 1.1, installed windows 10 and its up and running like a champ, thanks for the settings Jpmboy, I would have left it at auto but it was defaulting to 1.2 on both. Stock cpu and undervolted to 1.2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Z170 Sabertooth arrived, activated xmp, set vccsa to 1.150, VCCIO to 1.1, installed windows 10 and its up and running like a champ, thanks for the settings Jpmboy, I would have left it at auto but it was defaulting to 1.2 on both. Stock cpu and undervolted to 1.2.


what ram frequency?


----------



## chronicfx

OK, alot of "healthy vdroop" here but 1.392v is the actual load voltage for 4.8ghz. It drops almost 100mv from idle. Is this alright?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what ram frequency?


2666


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good question! I'm already running 1.225V...


i think i'll try to drop sa and io to no greater than 1.2 until we get better info


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> OK, alot of "healthy vdroop" here but 1.392v is the actual load voltage for 4.8ghz. It drops almost 100mv from idle. Is this alright?


that's super healthy droop! I run ~ 50mV droop, but that's because my ES chip is a bit abused. I really do not think any level of droop is bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> 2666


you're good to go. You can probably lower both a notch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i think i'll try to drop sa and io to no greater than 1.2 until we get better info


can't hurt... hopefully it doesn't cost ram frequency... but for 24/7 ram has minor impact.


----------



## uniwarking

Alright, so I've played with a few things but I'm still seeing downclocking in Prime95 on my CPU. I'm not seeing this during other stress tests. I'm not sure where to go next, even significant changes in vcore have not change anything (1.35 to 1.375).

Here are some snaps from my BIOS:






Here is a snap shot from HWi during Prime 95. This is with 1.375 vcore in the BIOS. You can see the turbo clock downlcocking well below the 4.5 mark.

Hope you guys can offer some advice, I'm likely just missing a setting. This Gigabyte BIOS isn't very informative and I cant find much online. Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Alright, so I've played with a few things but I'm still seeing downclocking in Prime95 on my CPU. I'm not seeing this during other stress tests. I'm not sure where to go next, even significant changes in vcore have not change anything (1.35 to 1.375).
> 
> Here are some snaps from my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a snap shot from HWi during Prime 95. This is with 1.375 vcore in the BIOS. You can see the turbo clock downlcocking well below the 4.5 mark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can offer some advice, I'm likely just missing a setting. This Gigabyte BIOS isn't very informative and I cant find much online. Thanks!


Does this happen during any specific fft running in P95? Just curious.


----------



## raveya

can someone tell me, why HWINFO is displaying on minimum clock sometimes this here? sometimes is another core too, happens when I use Prime 95

Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Rabban

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Alright, so I've played with a few things but I'm still seeing downclocking in Prime95 on my CPU. I'm not seeing this during other stress tests. I'm not sure where to go next, even significant changes in vcore have not change anything (1.35 to 1.375).
> 
> Here are some snaps from my BIOS:
> 
> Here is a snap shot from HWi during Prime 95. This is with 1.375 vcore in the BIOS. You can see the turbo clock downlcocking well below the 4.5 mark.
> 
> Hope you guys can offer some advice, I'm likely just missing a setting. This Gigabyte BIOS isn't very informative and I cant find much online. Thanks!


I have a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force vcore 1.33 running at 4.6 and see down clocking during some tests. Check the "RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmax PL4" flag in HWiNFO. Mine seems to be triggering during some stress tests like the intel burn prime.

I've not worked out exactly what to do about it yet so if anyone has a clue I'd appreciate some advice.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> OK, alot of "healthy vdroop" here but 1.392v is the actual load voltage for 4.8ghz. It drops almost 100mv from idle. Is this alright?


I think way too much, for you that means being sat on almost 1.5v at low loads in order to get load voltage near 1.4. Can you set ~1.42 and keep load volts at 1.4?


----------



## Klutz0

So, I've been absent from this thread for around 700 posts now... Yikes this moves fast!

I was having problems with throttling, even at stock speeds...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't posted in a few pages but my problem persists :
> 
> Motherboard throttles CPU like crazy via BD PROCHOT
> When BD PROCHOT is disabled, computer shuts down after a few seconds of Prime95 small FFTs
> I'm pretty sure the problem is with the motherboard's VRMs getting too hot and am looking to change my motherboard.
> [ snip ]


Well, I'm happy to say that I swapped out my motherboard for an ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming and my system is now running as expected - no CPU throttling!

And, if anyone is curious, I don't think it was a problem with my specific unit. There's another review on NewEgg from a certain Greg S. who had the same problem: _"Does NOT work as expected--Core i7-6700K throttles to 800MHz under load. Like the other reviewer of this board pointed out, an i7-6700K at stock frequency (no overclock) will severely throttle under moderate to heavy loads."_

So, with that said...

I got around to overclocking a little last night with the following results:

*I got my i7 6700k to 4.7GHz at 1.40V.*

When running the x264 stress test, it stays around 83°C. Is this a safe temperature? I'm using a Corsair H90 AIO cooler in a Node 304 case.

Also, I left the x264 stress test to run overnight, but when I came back in the morning the process had failed after ~25 loops. Does this mean my overclock is "unstable"?
Should I drop it down to 4.6GHz? Should I give it more voltage?

Cheers!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're good to go. You can probably lower both a notch.


Done, set vccsa to 1.125 and vccio to 1.050, also dropped vcore a tad. Cheers!


----------



## NeVeTaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> So, with that said...
> 
> I got around to overclocking a little last night with the following results:
> 
> *I got my i7 6700k to 4.7GHz at 1.40V.*
> 
> When running the x264 stress test, it stays around 83°C. Is this a safe temperature? I'm using a Corsair H90 AIO cooler in a Node 304 case.
> 
> Also, I left the x264 stress test to run overnight, but when I came back in the morning the process had failed after ~25 loops. Does this mean my overclock is "unstable"?
> Should I drop it down to 4.6GHz? Should I give it more voltage?
> 
> Cheers!


I had similar results @ 4.7, and decided that's too hot for a daily.

I'm now running 4.6 @ 1.37 + 0.001 adaptive.

I hit 71C max on 50 loops X264, 77C max on P95, 71C max after 4 hours of real bench stress test.

During gaming it hovers around 67C.

25 loops should be easy, I have managed:

x264 16T 100 Loops (2X50), Realbench 16 Hours, Prime v28.7 8k 5 Hours, HWBOT x265 4k X8 VH 5.35fps @ 0.988CF, Realbench Score 93,192, Intel XTU 1534, Octane 50,561


----------



## mandrix

Not sure what's up with voltage readouts from pins alongside socket on back of motherboard. Every set of 2 pins gives the same voltage +/- .001, and stayed mostly on 1.392v when I changed Adaptive vcore from 1.390 +.005 down to 1.384 +.001 & LLC4. (running x264)
But 1.384 +.001 behaves the same as 1.390 and HWINFO agrees with 1.392 under load (quick peak to 1.408v sometime during x264 according to HWINFO)

So I guess I'll leave it at 1.384 +.001, it's passed x264 & x265 with .993 factor.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good question! I'm already running 1.225V...


I've been playing with mine trying to understand IO/SA relationship to iGPU blackscreen/stutter/freezing and it's "caused" by too much IO. The datasheet is as useless for that as for SA but as an example, raising SA to 1.15v has no adverse impact but do that on IO and now the screen is giving black-screens like it's losing signal.

I then found an old post here where I was playing around with it on my Haswell system back when I had a dGPU and of course none of these problems. Back then SA helped RAM and IO/D helped Cache.

So I guess my question would be; if you drop IO only to say 1.1v do you lose RAM stability? Lot of people just jump to 1.15v or 1.2v+ straight away.

update: so IO range for me is: 1.0v to 1.1v. 0.95v caused a screen-freeze and I already know 1.12v+ will start stuttering and get's worse.

update2: so SA range down to 0.9v no issues that's where I'm at the moment. Overall changes, drop IO from 1.1v to 1.0v and SA from 1.1v to 0.9v: x48/x45/3333CAS16. I've got those team xtreem 3866CAS18 modules coming so who knows what they want.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think way too much, for you that means being sat on almost 1.5v at low loads in order to get load voltage near 1.4. Can you set ~1.42 and keep load volts at 1.4?


I don't have alot of choices for llc with this board. Just standard or high. High is rock solid and only drops about 10mv under load and standard drops 100mv under load. So you are suggesting the high llc?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've been playing with mine trying to understand IO/SA relationship to iGPU blackscreen/stutter/freezing and it's "caused" by too much IO. The datasheet is as useless for that as for SA but as an example, raising SA to 1.15v has no adverse impact but do that on IO and now the screen is giving black-screens like it's losing signal.
> 
> I then found an old post here where I was playing around with it on my Haswell system back when I had a dGPU and of course none of these problems. Back then SA helped RAM and IO/D helped Cache.
> 
> So I guess my question would be; if *you drop IO only to say 1.1v do you lose RAM stability?* Lot of people just jump to 1.15v or 1.2v+ straight away.
> 
> update: so IO range for me is: 1.0v to 1.1v. 0.95v caused a screen-freeze and I already know 1.12v+ will start stuttering and get's worse.
> 
> update2: so SA range down to 0.9v no issues that's where I'm at the moment. Overall changes, drop IO from 1.1v to 1.0v and SA from 1.1v to 0.9v: x48/x45/3333CAS16. I've got those team xtreem 3866CAS18 modules coming so who knows what they want.


it's a good question... I/O is tied into the ram/cache interface, so, a ram failure could be related to IO in that way. ?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a good question... I/O is tied into the ram/cache interface, so, a ram failure could be related to IO in that way. ?


That's what I'm trying to disprove







because of my problems raising IO.

Now, I've had a chance to run the memtest longer and at 0.9v SA it did give an error on few after 250%. After raising SA to 0.95v no errors at 500% now but I'm going to try it again to double check. I'm hoping against all hope that SA matters most and IO is just an also-ran. Important but not so much.

update: after 2 more runs to 500% all is clear. So IO @ 1.0v to keep iGPU/monitor happy and SA @ 0.95v to make RAM happy, lowest I can use.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I don't have alot of choices for llc with this board. Just standard or high. High is rock solid and only drops about 10mv under load and standard drops 100mv under load. So you are suggesting the high llc?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> So, I've been absent from this thread for around 700 posts now... Yikes this moves fast!
> 
> I was having problems with throttling, even at stock speeds...
> Well, I'm happy to say that I swapped out my motherboard for an ASUS Z170i Pro Gaming and my system is now running as expected - no CPU throttling!
> 
> And, if anyone is curious, I don't think it was a problem with my specific unit. There's another review on NewEgg from a certain Greg S. who had the same problem: _"Does NOT work as expected--Core i7-6700K throttles to 800MHz under load. Like the other reviewer of this board pointed out, an i7-6700K at stock frequency (no overclock) will severely throttle under moderate to heavy loads."_
> 
> So, with that said...
> 
> I got around to overclocking a little last night with the following results:
> 
> *I got my i7 6700k to 4.7GHz at 1.40V.*
> 
> When running the x264 stress test, it stays around 83°C. Is this a safe temperature? I'm using a Corsair H90 AIO cooler in a Node 304 case.
> 
> Also, I left the x264 stress test to run overnight, but when I came back in the morning the process had failed after ~25 loops. Does this mean my overclock is "unstable"?
> Should I drop it down to 4.6GHz? Should I give it more voltage?
> 
> Cheers!


Nice to see it fixed

It's on the warmer side (your cooling + ambient temps are probably not great) but still ok-ish. And yes, if it failed after 25 loops then try 1.415v


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> yes
> Nice to see it fixed
> 
> It's on the warmer side (your cooling + ambient temps are probably not great) but still ok-ish. And yes, if it failed after 25 loops then try 1.415v


I tried at 1.41, failed again. I dropped it to 4.6 and 1.40 and it seems stable, I'm going to let it run overnight again and see.

Regarding my cooling, I think the problem might be the intake. The Node 304 only has two 92mm fans as intake, and they don't have direct access to fresh air.


----------



## Cyro999

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582806/skylake-6700k-768k-problem/

check this out guys

Quote:


> Regarding my cooling, I think the problem might be the intake. The Node 304 only has two 92mm fans as intake, and they don't have direct access to fresh air.


If you take your case side off, do temperatures improve a lot?

For an air cooler i would say simply check how your temps are after 2-3 minutes maximum vs after 30 minutes of load - but that applies less to a CLC, where it takes longer to reach your maximum temperatures.

Your cooler is weaker than the high end air coolers or double fan width clc's so it's expected


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's what I'm trying to disprove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because of my problems raising IO.
> 
> Now, I've had a chance to run the memtest longer and at 0.9v SA it did give an error on few after 250%. After raising SA to 0.95v no errors at 500% now but I'm going to try it again to double check. I'm hoping against all hope that SA matters most and IO is just an also-ran. Important but not so much.
> 
> update: after 2 more runs to 500% all is clear. So IO @ 1.0v to keep iGPU/monitor happy and SA @ 0.95v to make RAM happy, lowest I can use.


cool! I still don't get the vccio voltage thing with iGPU.


----------



## cypres

Sorry to go off topic, but has anyone actually killed a 6700K with voltage yet? I'm up to 5.1GHz at 1.6v and wondering if I should keep pushing my luck









XTU bench from last night http://hwbot.org/submission/3051333_cypres_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1733_marks


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Now, I've had a chance to run the memtest longer and at 0.9v SA it did give an error on few after 250%. After raising SA to 0.95v no errors at 500% now but I'm going to try it again to double check. I'm hoping against all hope that SA matters most and IO is just an also-ran. Important but not so much.
> 
> update: after 2 more runs to 500% all is clear. So IO @ 1.0v to keep iGPU/monitor happy and SA @ 0.95v to make RAM happy, lowest I can use.


0.950 SA with 3200 ram? Or are you running it at 2133?


----------



## chronicfx

@error-id10tCurious, i have set my SA and VCCIO to 1.15v, what is the point to having them as low as possible if it is generally accepted as safe to run them a bit higher?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but has anyone actually killed a 6700K with voltage yet? I'm up to 5.1GHz at 1.6v and wondering if I should keep pushing my luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTU bench from last night http://hwbot.org/submission/3051333_cypres_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1733_marks


Not that I've heard of. Nice job on the xtu run!!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> XTU bench from last night http://hwbot.org/submission/3051333_cypres_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1733_marks


Nice run!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> 0.950 SA with 3200 ram? Or are you running it at 2133?


3200CAS16 @ 3333CAS16, can't do the next step with this RAM no matter what I try. Qcode 41 and then 55.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> @error-id10tCurious, i have set my SA and VCCIO to 1.15v, what is the point to having them as low as possible if it is generally accepted as safe to run them a bit higher?


For me it's two reasons.

1) I cannot use IO of 1.15v because that will cause monitor flicker / black-screens on iGPU, that's what XMP wants to set it. Any higher and it's screen-freeze time. So I wanted to find it's _good_ range which for me was 1.0v to 1.1v.

2) I've got new RAM coming soon that I bought from a sale so I want to experiment with these and when those come (3866CAS18) see what I can do with them. I have a feeling I can't run them at those speeds but with this testing at least I have a "baseline" I can use and see if I can get them to behave.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice run!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Not that I've heard of. Nice job on the xtu run!!


Thanks! This weekend I think I'm going to try modifying the socket (corners stick up a bit too much, need to be filed down) and running bare die, shooting for 5.2+ ^.^


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nice run!
> 3200CAS16 @ 3333CAS16, can't do the next step with this RAM no matter what I try. Qcode 41 and then 55.
> For me it's two reasons.
> 
> 1) I cannot use IO of 1.15v because that will cause monitor flicker / black-screens on iGPU, that's what XMP wants to set it. Any higher and it's screen-freeze time. So I wanted to find it's _good_ range which for me was 1.0v to 1.1v.
> 
> 2) I've got new RAM coming soon that I bought from a sale so I want to experiment with these and when those come (3866CAS18) see what I can do with them. I have a feeling I can't run them at those speeds but with this testing at least I have a "baseline" I can use and see if I can get them to behave.


Thanks for the info. I was unsure if I was doing something wrong by just arbitrarily boosting them a bit for added stability with four sticks even though my speeds at 3000mhz are not considered an extreme overclock needing a boost to those voltages. (Although 3200mhz+ starts to get there so I am not too far away...)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I think way too much, for you that means being sat on almost 1.5v at low loads in order to get load voltage near 1.4. Can you set ~1.42 and keep load volts at 1.4?


Ummm, success. 1.416v idle and 1.404v load ran x264 all workday no problems. But now.... 4.9???? or am I pushing it too much.. Which brings me to my other point.. thank you, I wanted to thank you. I never even guessed that low since 4.6ghz is 1.36v weird that 4.8 would be just over 1.4v to me.. I am use to at least 50mv-70mv per multi over 4.6...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Ummm, success. 1.416v idle and 1.404v load ran x264 all workday no problems. But now.... 4.9???? or am I pushing it too much.. Which brings me to my other point.. thank you, I wanted to thank you. I never even guessed that low since 4.6ghz is 1.36v weird that 4.8 would be just over 1.4v to me.. I am use to at least 50mv-70mv per multi over 4.6...


it's _roughly_ 10mV per core per 100MHz. when the mV/Hz gets much more than this, the chip is going non-linear and out of it's sweet spot.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's _roughly_ 10mV per core per 100MHz. when the mV/Hz gets much more than this, the chip is going non-linear and out of it's sweet spot.


You mean 100mv? That is alot though, saying 1.3v for 4.6 and 1.4 for 4.7 and 1.5 for 4.8 (the delta would also increase a bit for each multiplier I know) but yeah I got a good gain for little added voltage.. I have heard of chip not liking a certain multi.. Maybe I am believing bull**** but my 3570k couldn't run 4.8 at any vcore without crashes but when I skipped and went to 4.9 I then found that 5.0 was possible too. That was a lesson for me









Just to add: 4.9ghz I tried 1.450v and 1.455v, both worked cinebench R15 and R11.5 but threw an error during realbench encoding test.. Can I push a bit more or should I scurry back to my 4.8?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You mean 100mv? That is alot though, saying 1.3v for 4.6 and 1.4 for 4.7 and 1.5 for 4.8 (the delta would also increase a bit for each multiplier I know) but yeah I got a good gain for little added voltage.. I have heard of chip not liking a certain multi.. Maybe I am believing bull**** but my 3570k couldn't run 4.8 at any vcore without crashes but when I skipped and went to 4.9 I then found that 5.0 was possible too. That was a lesson for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add: 4.9ghz I tried 1.450v and 1.455v, both worked cinebench R15 and R11.5 but threw an error during realbench encoding test.. Can I push a bit more or should I scurry back to my 4.8?


10mV... so for a 4 core, each 100MHz cost ~ 40mV. On an 8 core... 80mV (roughly)

if 1.3V is needed for 4.6, ~ 1.34V for 4.7 (sometimes w/ HT, ~ 12mV per core)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 10mV... so for a 4 core, each 100MHz cost ~ 40mV. On an 8 core... 80mV (roughly)
> 
> if 1.3V is needed for 4.6, ~ 1.34V for 4.7 (sometimes w/ HT, ~ 12mV per core)


You are awesome... Can I say that, you have caught me on units several times already. Maybe I turn myself off after work... I processed a 58 sample ICP-MS run and ran 12 samples quantitatively on Nuclear Magnetic Resonance spectroscopy and troubleshooted a problem in a manufacturing plant in Little Rock Arkansas just today...but every time I speak to you.. You show me I have a-lot to learn still even though my own father is a university professor of organic chem..., so when are you hiring me away from my fortune 500 company that buries me in boring work, you can teach me chemistry and computers all day long... another rep for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You are awesome... Can I say that, you have caught me on units several times already. Maybe I turn myself off after work... I processed a 58 sample ICP-MS run and ran 12 samples quantitatively on Nuclear Magnetic Resonance spectroscopy and troubleshooted a problem in a manufacturing plant in Little Rock Arkansas just today...but every time I speak to you.. You show me I have a-lot to learn still even though my own father is a university professor of organic chem..., so when are you hiring me away from my fortune 500 company that buries me in boring work, you can teach me chemistry and computers all day long... another rep for you.


Q-MS is always tricky... last I heard, the calibration curve is where you earn the $$ (and keeping it qualified)!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 10mV... so for a 4 core, each 100MHz cost ~ 40mV. On an 8 core... 80mV (roughly)
> 
> if 1.3V is needed for 4.6, ~ 1.34V for 4.7 (sometimes w/ HT, ~ 12mV per core)










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Q-MS is always tricky... last I heard, the calibration curve is where you earn the $$ (and keeping it qualified)!


q-MS? you mean a Q-trap? We have one of those, an AB sciex just last year, a 6600 maybe?? I am not primary but I could run it in a pinch. That is nice to use MS-MS fragmentation on!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q-MS? you mean a Q-trap? We have one of those, an AB sciex just last year, a 6600 maybe?? I am not primary but I could run it in a pinch. That is nice to use MS-MS fragmentation on!


Just realized a more general quantitative MS







Yes, I do quantitative work almost exclusively. Just depends on the compound whether it is difficult.. Nothing less than three 9's is acceptable for a cal curve. and 2% RSD of course using UV and 10% MS


----------



## inflatablemouse

So, here we go.

First established a baseline, ran memtest overnight, passed 4 passes no faults.
Ran mprime 27.9 for 8 hours, temps remained below 60c with fans on 'silent' in BIOS. No errors.
Saved BIOS profile as DEFAULT

I tried 4.8 at 1.45v, left the rest at default - immediate errors on mprime.
I noticed vcore was actually 1.440v in BIOS, gave it 1.46 to compensate. I disabled turbo, c-states, power saving modes. Set all other freq and voltage settings for mem to manual, using defaults. mprime immediately spit errors.
Set vcore load line calibration to HIGH - immediate errors on mprime.
Set the following:
- VCCIO: 1.25v
- SA: 1.25v
- immediate errors on mprime.










Load BIOS profile DEFAULT - let's try again on 4.7.
- Vcore 1.45v
- VCCIO: 1.2v
- SA: 1.25v
- Mem freq: 21.33
- Vcore Loadline Calibration: auto
- PLL overvoltage (+mV): 15

Prime is running, no errors yet, 24 tests completed so far. Temps dip into the low 60s sometimes at which point the fans up a bit and everything goes down again









Too early to say but it's a good start! Hopefully it remains stable for the rest of the day.


----------



## Klutz0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klutz0*
> 
> I got my i7 6700k to 4.7GHz at 1.40V.
> 
> When running the x264 stress test, it stays around 83°C. Is this a safe temperature? I'm using a Corsair H90 AIO cooler in a Node 304 case.
> 
> Also, I left the x264 stress test to run overnight, but when I came back in the morning the process had failed after ~25 loops. Does this mean my overclock is "unstable"?
> Should I drop it down to 4.6GHz? Should I give it more voltage?


Well, I dropped it down to 4.6GHz and 1.40V, left x264 to run overnight. It was still running this morning! Yay!

Temperature was stable at ~80°C.

I might try dropping the voltage a little, while staying at 4.6, just to keep temps as low as possible.

I should be getting my new Phanteks 140mm, PWM, High Static Pressure Radiator Fan (PH-F140MP_BK_PWM) this week, so that might help with temperatures and noise!


----------



## Tennobanzai

I found my stable fixed vcore, VCCIO, and SA. What's the best way to find my stable offset?


----------



## NeVeTaS

A few little weekend tweaks









Username: NeVeTaS
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 4600
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: auto
Vcore in UEFI: 1.37 adaptive, offset +0.001
Vcore: 1.376
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
Stability Test: x264 16T 100 Loops (2X50), Realbench 16 Hours, Prime v28.7 8k 5 Hours, HWBOT x265 4k X8 VH 5.35fps @ 0.994CF, Realbench Score 94,463, Intel XTU 1534, Octane 50,561
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35 XMU Settings
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Extreme (1202)
LLC Setting: 5
Graphics: R9 380 GAMING 4G, Fire Strike 8400
Misc Comments: SVID [Auto], CPU current capabilty [Auto], SideStep [Enabled], Cclock [Auto]

http://s17.postimg.org/l4epb4dnz/P953.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/hyqvncnt5/H264.jpg
http://s3.postimg.org/ru1c45t1v/image.jpg
http://s12.postimg.org/wzs92064t/hwbot2.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/gw5bnxeul/image.jpg
http://s10.postimg.org/ppae2g4ft/diskspeed.jpg


----------



## error-id10t

How much RAM do you have to get that XTU score running that multi and "only" 3000CAS15?

Also to add: nice amount of stability testing, hope you don't crash when you play BF4 now







(or whatever you play).


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I found my stable fixed vcore, VCCIO, and SA. What's the best way to find my stable offset?


what is your io and sa volts under load? there may not be universal agreement on this but i think if you are 1.2v or under you are fine (atleast until someone reports differently







)
as far as cpuV - i would just try different combinations of offset voltage and LLC.
If you start too low you'll not make it into windows, once you do - just watch your load cpuV when under load and gradually increase cpuV offset and/or LLC to get up to your previously stable load volts







.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> what is your io and sa volts under load? there may not be universal agreement on this but i think if you are 1.2v or under you are fine (atleast until someone reports differently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> as far as cpuV - i would just try different combinations of offset voltage and LLC.
> If you start too low you'll not make it into windows, once you do - just watch your load cpuV when under load and gradually increase cpuV offset and/or LLC to get up to your previously stable load volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, I'll try fiddling with llc and offset. For ASRock, level 1 is the highest and 5 is disabled in llc?

My IO is at 1.05 and SA is 0.98 so I should be fine


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> I don't much more about overclocking than what I learned from reading this and a couple of other threads. But I think I've been reasonably lucky in the silicon lottery and have gotten a good stable chip. 4700 at 1.35 Vcore was easily passed with no further need for adjustment. To get it running stable at 4800 I have had to fiddle a bit more. LLC which I used to have on auto have been set to level 5, and voltage adjusted up to 1.415 in UEFI.
> 
> Username: MgrBuddha
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.415 manual
> Vcore: 1.392
> FCLK: 1
> Cooling Solution: Kraken X61, stock thermal paste.
> Stability Test: x264 16 threads 7 hrs
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia (bought in Norway) L537B128
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35, 2T, factory default
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: Ran P95 27.9 for 30 min but I aborted when heat crept into mid-eighties.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Username: Cyro999
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.0mhz
> Core Multiplier:46
> Core Frequency: 4600mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4500mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.39
> Vcore: 1.392
> FCLK: 1000mhz
> Cooling Solution: Silver Arrow 1300rpm - ~68c
> Stability Test: 2015-08-21 x264 16t 50 loops - http://i.imgur.com/eWDbU8o.png - 3 months of solid use gaming and encoding at lower volts but it was failing 50 loops w/ 1.375
> 
> Batch Number: gotta go find box for this
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-18-18-36, trfc 320, 2t
> Ram Voltage: VCCIO and SA 1.1375
> Motherboard: VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: L5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeTaS*
> 
> A few little weekend tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: NeVeTaS
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 4600
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: auto
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.37 adaptive, offset +0.001
> Vcore: 1.376
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
> Stability Test: x264 16T 100 Loops (2X50), Realbench 16 Hours, Prime v28.7 8k 5 Hours, HWBOT x265 4k X8 VH 5.35fps @ 0.994CF, Realbench Score 94,463, Intel XTU 1534, Octane 50,561
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35 @ 1.35 XMU Settings
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Extreme (1202)
> LLC Setting: 5
> Graphics: R9 380 GAMING 4G, Fire Strike 8400
> Misc Comments: SVID [Auto], CPU current capabilty [Auto], SideStep [Enabled], Cclock [Auto]
> 
> http://s17.postimg.org/l4epb4dnz/P953.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/hyqvncnt5/H264.jpg
> http://s3.postimg.org/ru1c45t1v/image.jpg
> http://s12.postimg.org/wzs92064t/hwbot2.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/gw5bnxeul/image.jpg
> http://s10.postimg.org/ppae2g4ft/diskspeed.jpg


You have all been charted, thank you.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try fiddling with llc and offset. For ASRock, level 1 is the highest and 5 is disabled in llc?
> 
> My IO is at 1.05 and SA is 0.98 so I should be fine


yes, asrock llc 1 is highest - correct


----------



## Ramon Triton

Here are my final overclocking results. This is my second i5-6600k. My first one overclocked to 4.8Ghz but its now dead. I'm a victim of the bendgate. I delided after fact and I saw the die had a hairline crack in it. Be careful not to put too much pressure on those skylake cpus.

i5-6600k 4.6 GHz and GSkill Ripjaws V 2666 MHz at 15-15-15-35 2T overclocked to 3466 MHz 15-18-18-28 1T

Maximus VIII Gene and a Corsair H55 AIO

Here are the settings I've changed in the BIOS.

DRAM Frequency : 3466 MHz
DRAM Voltage : 1.4124v
CPU VCCIO : 1.25v
CPU System Agent Voltage : 1.3v
DRAM CAS# Latency : 15
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay : 18
DRAM RAS# ACT Time : 28
DRAM Command Rate : 1
Fast Boot : Disable
Boot Logo Display : Auto
POST Delay Time : 0 sec
Option ROM Messages : Disable
Launch CSM : Disable
PCH Core Voltage : 1.1v
Boot Performance Mode : Max Non-Turbo
Intel SpeedStep : Disable
CPU C-State : Enable
VT-D : Enable
Primary Display : PEG
HD Audio Controller : Disable
CPU SVID Support : Auto
CPU Core Voltage : Adaptive Mode
Offset Mode Sign : +
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage : 1.4v
CPU Core Ratio : 46
Min. CPU Cache Ratio : 42
Max CPU Cache Ratio : 42
FCLK Frequency : 1 GHz
Long Duration Package Power Limit : 4095
Short Duration Package Power Limit : 4095
CPU Load-Line Calibration : Level 6
VRM Spread Spectrum : Disable


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon Triton*
> 
> Here are my final overclocking results. This is my second i5-6600k. My first one overclocked to 4.8Ghz but its now dead. I'm a victim of the bendgate. I delided after fact and I saw the die had a hairline crack in it. Be careful not to put too much pressure on those skylake cpus.


Were you going direct die, or did your CPU crack with the IHS?


----------



## Ramon Triton

With the IHS.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramon Triton*
> 
> With the IHS.


Bummer


----------



## mtrai

I think this is my final changes where I have now tested it stable at the clocks. A couple of voltage are a wee bit higher then some but might be okay. I had to raise my core from 1.37 to 1.42 as I would have core 2 error in prime95

I ran ASUS Realbench last night when I went to bed and was still running this morning when I got up with no errors. I ran coretemp overnight with realbench to track temps. I ran memtest in dos from USB for 6 hours yesterday with no errors.

Here are my screen shots.

The 2 voltage that I think are a wee bit high are the System Agent and VCCIO, but I had to raise them a wee bit to stabilize the Ram at 3200 on this motherboard with no errors.

How are things looking?



The next pic is HWINFO showing the stuff, note I did not have HWinfo64 running over night.



Username: mtrai
CPU Model: I5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency:4800
Cache Frequency:4300
Vcore in UEFI: 1.425 Adaptive
Vcore: 1.425
FCLK: Reminder: 1000
Cooling Solution: Coolmaster Hyper Evo 212
Stability Test: REalbench stess test overnight

Batch Number: I will have to get this, my partner has the box hidden from me right now in a closet.

Ram Speed: 3200 16, 18,18, 38,
Ram Voltage: Base 1.35 Tweaked to 1.392
Motherboard:Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: Level 5


----------



## DeScheep

Just got my Skylake system running with my LD Cooling phase change and I clearly need to delid to take full advantage of the phase change cooling. Up to 4.8 GHz or below 1.38V the cores stay below 0°C once I pass that limit the core temperature starts to rise sky high. I have a difference of 85°C between the evaporater and the cores. When my Vishera system was producing 350W of heat the difference was only 50°C. Other than that I think I have a pretty goood chip. Once delid I can see it do 5.2 or 5.3 24/7.



The system is only running for 2 hours so still alot of fine tuning to do.

Happy OCing guys









DeScheep


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Bummer


Intel Skylake CPUs are bending under the pressure of some coolers;

http://www.pcgamer.com/intel-skylake-cpus-are-bending-under-the-pressure-of-some-coolers/


----------



## JnLoader

Hey guys!

I am on my way to build a new system, been away for a while. My last system was Sandybridge i2500k!

I have bought memory and chassi and some other parts in black friday.
Will soon get a 6600k and the Asus Pro Gaming motherboard. It would be great to know a little about where to go when I have my system and can start overclocking it









What settings do you guys disable and what not ?
Is offset better then adaptive for an e.x ?

Annyway, it would be great to have something to go on as I been out of the loop for a while


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I am on my way to build a new system, been away for a while. My last system was Sandybridge i2500k!
> 
> I have bought memory and chassi and some other parts in black friday.
> Will soon get a 6600k and the Asus Pro Gaming motherboard. It would be great to know a little about where to go when I have my system and can start overclocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings do you guys disable and what not ?
> Is offset better then adaptive for an e.x ?
> 
> Annyway, it would be great to have something to go on as I been out of the loop for a while


Grats and start reading on page 1, it is what I had to do, as well as see the ASUS z170 motherboard thread in the motherboard section.

Everyone enables or disables things differently, as I disable for example serial port in bios etc. Some use adaptive, some use straight manual. It will depend on the silicon lottery that you win or lose.







There is no one answer as it depends on the last sentence, it will all depend on the entire build, heat, ambient heat, and just how good your silicon is.

I am no expert on this or any Intel CPU as I came from many years of using AMD CPUs. But seriously start reading this thread from page 1 and the other one I mentioned, now once you have your system together, and have more specific questions and can post screenshot of settings people more knowledgeable then I can give you advise.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Grats and start reading on page 1, it is what I had to do, as well as see the ASUS z170 motherboard thread in the motherboard section.
> 
> Everyone enables or disables things differently, as I disable for example serial port in bios etc. Some use adaptive, some use straight manual. It will depend on the silicon lottery that you win or lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no one answer as it depends on the last sentence, it will all depend on the entire build, heat, ambient heat, and just how good your silicon is.
> 
> I am no expert on this or any Intel CPU as I came from many years of using AMD CPUs. But seriously start reading this thread from page 1 and the other one I mentioned, now once you have your system together, and have more specific questions and can post screenshot of settings people more knowledgeable then I can give you advise.


Hello!

Thanks mate, I guess thats the best way to go, to get the whole picture so to speak









As you say I can come back when I have tried out some things and have that hardware to begin with









Thanks for the answer mate!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Thanks mate, I guess thats the best way to go, to get the whole picture so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you say I can come back when I have tried out some things and have that hardware to begin with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer mate!


Believe me I know your excited for you new toy, it took every bit of self control to wait to ask things until I got it all put together and running. Just a quick FYI most 6600k out of the box will hit 4400 with just a changing the multiplier. Ram is a bit more difficult above 2800, not sure what your getting, but just saying, I would leave your ram at whatever the bios puts it at at stock and work on a stable cpu overclock first. THough feel free to try the xmp switch on the motherboard and see what happens at stock.


----------



## uscool

hi all, need abit of advice, i have 6700k and also 980ti card,

when cpu is on stock, gpu clocked at so boosts to 1476mhz and memory 7800mhz, passes real bench, passes fire strike, as soon i overclock cpu to 4.5ghz which i thought most 6700k can make and set voltage at 1.33v with level 6 to maintain that on load, even set it to 1.40 just to be sure and just to test, i still get display driver crash,

but as soon i put gpu memory 7400mhz it passes fine, just wondering how does overlocking cpu effect my gpu overclock ?

Thanks


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> hi all, need abit of advice, i have 6700k and also 980ti card,
> 
> when cpu is on stock, gpu clocked at so boosts to 1476mhz and memory 7800mhz, passes real bench, passes fire strike, as soon i overclock cpu to 4.5ghz which i thought most 6700k can make and set voltage at 1.33v with level 6 to maintain that on load, even set it to 1.40 just to be sure and just to test, i still get display driver crash,
> 
> but as soon i put gpu memory 7400mhz it passes fine, just wondering how does overlocking cpu effect my gpu overclock ?
> 
> Thanks


Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.

Display driver crash sometimes.

With no GPU OC its ok.

Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Skylake CPUs are bending under the pressure of some coolers;
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/intel-skylake-cpus-are-bending-under-the-pressure-of-some-coolers/
Click to expand...

This doesn't make any sense to me, as far as I know, the cooler is mounted on the motherboard and the CPU is held to the motherboard with the lever mechanism, not the cooler. The cooler does not hold the CPU on the motherboard. Furthermore, it doesn't exert any pressure on the CPU which would bend the corners as such, would it?

I call BS until I learn more about it.


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok.
> 
> Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


your describing the GPU overclock, which would make sense it crashing, i was on about my CPU overclock, as soon i have no overclock on CPU, the same overclocked speeds on GPU work fin, until CPU is overclocked , im using Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm hoping this is just some type of sensor error. My rig is in my signature, I'm currently running the CPU @ stock settings, RAM in XMP and otherwise optimized defaults in the BIOS. I'm sometimes seeing max Vcore values as high as 1.9 (as in the snap below) and often I'm seeing Vcore max at 1.42 ~ 1.43. Seems to mostly occur during idle times or minimal load (surfing the internet and such). I'm waiting to OC and fine tune things until my new H100i GTX arrives to replace this H100 model which seems to not always be working properly... I'm just worried about these values at more or less default settings.


the whole bios thingy scares me from what i have seen with different boards etc - hence staying on manual till these bios mature


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me, as far as I know, the cooler is mounted on the motherboard and the CPU is held to the motherboard with the lever mechanism, not the cooler. The cooler does not hold the CPU on the motherboard. Furthermore, it doesn't exert any pressure on the CPU which would bend the corners as such, would it?
> 
> I call BS until I learn more about it.


Yeah this makes no sense. The CPU us completely cradled in the socket, and the cage comes down and covers all the corners. The only thing exposed is the metal lid. So this is not right. Something else had to do that. It wasnt when the CPU was in the socket.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I think this is my final changes where I have now tested it stable at the clocks. A couple of voltage are a wee bit higher then some but might be okay. I had to raise my core from 1.37 to 1.42 as I would have core 2 error in prime95
> 
> I ran ASUS Realbench last night when I went to bed and was still running this morning when I got up with no errors. I ran coretemp overnight with realbench to track temps. I ran memtest in dos from USB for 6 hours yesterday with no errors.
> 
> Here are my screen shots.
> 
> The 2 voltage that I think are a wee bit high are the System Agent and VCCIO, but I had to raise them a wee bit to stabilize the Ram at 3200 on this motherboard with no errors.
> 
> How are things looking?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next pic is HWINFO showing the stuff, note I did not have HWinfo64 running over night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: mtrai
> CPU Model: I5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency:4800
> Cache Frequency:4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425 Adaptive
> Vcore: 1.425
> FCLK: Reminder: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Coolmaster Hyper Evo 212
> Stability Test: REalbench stess test overnight
> 
> Batch Number: I will have to get this, my partner has the box hidden from me right now in a closet.
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 16, 18,18, 38,
> Ram Voltage: Base 1.35 Tweaked to 1.392
> Motherboard:Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 5


Isn't 1.408Vcore crazy high for 4.8GHz? It sounds to me like Skylake requires more voltage than Haswell/ivy/ and possibly even sandy... my 2500k only requires 1.298v for 4.5, 1.320v for 4.6, 1.344v for 4.7...

I'd love to see a chart of the voltage required for each overclock from 4.2GHz upto 5GHz on a 6600k. It's a chip that I might get in the future but after reading how high the voltage is and how poor the cooling is....not sure.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Isn't 1.408Vcore crazy high for 4.8GHz? It sounds to me like Skylake requires more voltage than Haswell/ivy/ and possibly even sandy... my 2500k only requires 1.298v for 4.5, 1.320v for 4.6, 1.344v for 4.7...
> 
> I'd love to see a chart of the voltage required for each overclock from 4.2GHz upto 5GHz on a 6600k. It's a chip that I might get in the future but after reading how high the voltage is and how poor the cooling is....not sure.


See the chart on the first page of this thread, there is a chart there. Also there are more factors then just the CPU, your motherboard and the rating of the ram you are trying to run. My ram is running at 3200 and I use the ASUS Z170-A board, and don't forget the type of cooling you have. I can run at 4.8 with less core voltage IF I drop my ram down to 2800. However as I ready most 6600 will reach 4400 at stock.

Actually 1.408 is not high at all for the speed, I still have headroom if I want.


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok.
> 
> Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> your describing the GPU overclock, which would make sense it crashing, i was on about my CPU overclock, as soon i have no overclock on CPU, the same overclocked speeds on GPU work fin, until CPU is overclocked , im using Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO
Click to expand...

Tested it like you with stock cpu it works higher over clock on my GPU too, can reach almost 1500MHZ on GTX 980TI and i7 6700k @ stock

What is this?
Maybe a bios setting we have to change? Which GPU brand do you use? I will post this on Asus forum. Seems curios.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtrai

Can someone tell me where and how speed shift is enabled? Everything I have read which seems sketchy on this new feature is it should be enabled on the I5 6600k and 6700k, however any CPU-s HWinfor64 cpu info shows it is disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Can someone tell me where and how speed shift is enabled? Everything I have read which seems sketchy on this new feature is it should be enabled on the I5 6600k and 6700k, however any CPU-s HWinfor64 cpu info shows it is disabled.


speed shift? or Speed step?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> speed shift? or Speed step?


Speed shift, is a new feature on the skylake, that only became availabe with last the win 10 version released on Novemeber 9th. It shows it is enabled in HWinfo66 system summary but disabled. The feature is SST in the list. It does a number of things for both desktop and mobile processors, but I am not sure if it is a bios thing or what.


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok.
> 
> Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


i dont quite understand what you mean, you say you set GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.

Display driver crash sometimes.

With no GPU OC its ok ? but that all points to GPU clock then, mine is other way round, when i leave CPU at stock my GPU overclock is fine

also if i have CPU overclocked 4.5ghz and GPU on Stock, i still get display driver crash, this for me points to CPU, as GPU is not overclocked, im now trying to have ram on default 2166mhz, instead on 3000mhz and will test again


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok.
> 
> Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i dont quite understand what you mean, you say you set GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok ? but that all points to GPU clock then, mine is other way round, when i leave CPU at stock my GPU overclock is fine
> 
> also if i have CPU overclocked 4.5ghz and GPU on Stock, i still get display driver crash, this for me points to CPU, as GPU is not overclocked, im now trying to have ram on default 2166mhz, instead on 3000mhz and will test again
Click to expand...

How often do you get these crashes? Also on desktop? My first I had was on desktop and and that made me curious.

I'm using XMP 3000MHZ Ram.

Tell me if it worked, but it seems strange for me that it crashes display driver.

Which GTX 980TI do you have?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Speed shift, is a new feature on the skylake, that only became availabe with last the win 10 version released on Novemeber 9th. It shows it is enabled in HWinfo66 system summary but disabled. The feature is SST in the list. It does a number of things for both desktop and mobile processors, but I am not sure if it is a bios thing or what.


yeah - hardware based dynamic frequency and voltage as opposed to OS-based. Not sure if it works when not using adaptive voltage (or when OCd). Will know soon.








requires build 10586 or later. open "run" type "winver".


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - hardware based dynamic frequency and voltage as opposed to OS-based. Not sure if it works when not using adaptive voltage (or when OCd). Will know soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> requires build 10586 or later. open "run" type "winver".


I am there with the Windows version. It kind of of looks interesting based on the little info about it. I know it is already on the surface pro, and was rumored to be in the 10586 release but it may or may not be patched in yet on desktops.

But you were able to see it was available just disabled? I just went through each and every setting in my bios and found no such setting. Wow that would be interesting that it would not work with either or both of those.


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> How often do you get these crashes? Also on desktop? My first I had was on desktop and and that made me curious.
> 
> I'm using XMP 3000MHZ Ram.
> 
> Tell me if it worked, but it seems strange for me that it crashes display driver.
> 
> Which GTX 980TI do you have?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


my spec is below if you click, its gigabyte 980TI G1, i use also 3000mhz ram, only get display driver crash if running Real Bench to test stability , other benchmarks can go fine

so now with memory on auto for RAM, which gives 2166mhz, CPU at 4.5ghz and GPU overclocked as well, not had any crash running Real Bench 40mins now, usually it would crash within 5-10mins, but will let it run abit longer , also 3000mhz on ram is overclock as well,


----------



## uscool

Hi, i need abit of help with cpu and ram

if i set CPU at 4.5ghz with 1.344v i think it could go lower but wanted to be safe, ram set at 3000mhz as spec, when i run Real bench i get display driver crash within few minutes, but if i have cpu at stock with ram at 3000mhz its fine, also if i have cpu at 4.5ghz and leave ram on auto which is 2166mhz its fine

ideally i would like 4.5ghz with 3000mhz ram speed, what could i do to get that stable ?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am there with the Windows version. It kind of of looks interesting based on the little info about it. I know it is already on the surface pro, and was rumored to be in the 10586 release but it may or may not be patched in yet on desktops.
> 
> But you were able to see it was available just disabled? I just went through each and every setting in my bios and found no such setting. Wow that would be interesting that it would not work with either or both of those.


I can check on my z170 rig later - running Linux on it ATM.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> Similar problem with GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok.
> 
> Which mainboard do you have? Mine is Asus Z170 Deluxe.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i dont quite understand what you mean, you say you set GTX 980 Ti, i7 6700K 4,5GHZ @ 1,36V and GPU OC 1441MHZ.
> 
> Display driver crash sometimes.
> 
> With no GPU OC its ok ? but that all points to GPU clock then, mine is other way round, when i leave CPU at stock my GPU overclock is fine
> 
> also if i have CPU overclocked 4.5ghz and GPU on Stock, i still get display driver crash, this for me points to CPU, as GPU is not overclocked, im now trying to have ram on default 2166mhz, instead on 3000mhz and will test again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you get these crashes? Also on desktop? My first I had was on desktop and and that made me curious.
> 
> I'm using XMP 3000MHZ Ram.
> 
> Tell me if it worked, but it seems strange for me that it crashes display driver.
> 
> Which GTX 980TI do you have?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have had a similar issue, running Maximus VIII gene- 16gig trident Z xmp 3200, i7 6700k @4.5 1.35v w/ gtx 980 strix. It never crashes during gaming but will as soon as I change my gpu(using gpu tweak 2 OC) after switching back to stock settings. This never happened until I updated to the newest gpu driver. I'll have to revert back & see if it still happens on the other driver & I was actually running a much higher OC on the gpu on old driver than what gpu tweak 2 OC settings set(+20/+20). So it's just odd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscool

i just updated my motherboard bio MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-1202 , with cpu at stock settings using 6700k, on load looking at voltage its 1.184v - 1.200v, which seems so low, older bios it was between 1.248 - 1.30 , but will be looking to overclock to 4.5ghz, now wondering what voltage i should set


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Believe me I know your excited for you new toy, it took every bit of self control to wait to ask things until I got it all put together and running. Just a quick FYI most 6600k out of the box will hit 4400 with just a changing the multiplier. Ram is a bit more difficult above 2800, not sure what your getting, but just saying, I would leave your ram at whatever the bios puts it at at stock and work on a stable cpu overclock first. THough feel free to try the xmp switch on the motherboard and see what happens at stock.


Yeah, it's pretty hard not to hold back, but slow and easy it's the best way to go. I can see it like this, I have more time to read up on everything, before I actually have my shiny new comp ready to go









I got this memory in black friday - HyperX Fury DDR4 2133MHz 2x8 GB (16GB ). Should be pretty good I heard. Now im just waiting for a good price on the 6600k and the Asus Pro Gaming MB. And not to forget the GTX 970









Will do as you say, best to start with just the cpu, and find a stable clock with manual, then maybe I can start looking into adapive/offset overclocking!

Thanks again mate


----------



## MR-e

All this Skylake talk... makes me want to sell my x99 and buy a 6700k and start the OC journey on new platform


----------



## Jpmboy

if anyone is following this (update?)

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html#xtor=EPR-8886


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

^ link goes to 404 no page found fyi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selbyftw

Hello, Just wanted to let you know that my cpu for Silicon lottery arrived yesterday 4.8ghz dellided

It was pretty much plug in and play. Popped it into the system, Tried 1.425 on the voltage but when I booted into the bios it was showing a slightly lower voltage so I bumped it up to 1.435 which when I booted back in the bios it was showing 1.424v so I though this would be good.

Ran it overnight through a x264 for over 10 hours with 1.435v and it's solid as a rock! I think I have a little headroom to play with because I think the bios is showing the voltage wrong as it's showing it lower than I'm setting it to so I will have a play around.

The thing I'm most impressed about and shocked is the Temps. Throughout the entire overnight run not once did it ever go higher than 70c which is crazy at 1.435v and 4.8ghz @ 100% load!
My old 6700k would hit 80-85c at 4.6ghz and would only pass stress test at 1.440v!

Goes to show that intel do really cheap out when It comes to the TIM and they really need to take care with it on future chips as they can save nearly 15c by using something decent.

I'd LOVE to get charted.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hello, Just wanted to let you know that my cpu for Silicon lottery arrived yesterday 4.8ghz dellided
> 
> It was pretty much plug in and play. Popped it into the system, Tried 1.425 on the voltage but when I booted into the bios it was showing a slightly lower voltage so I bumped it up to 1.435 which when I booted back in the bios it was showing 1.424v so I though this would be good.
> 
> Ran it overnight through a x264 for over 10 hours with 1.435v and it's solid as a rock! I think I have a little headroom to play with because I think the bios is showing the voltage wrong as it's showing it lower than I'm setting it to so I will have a play around.
> 
> The thing I'm most impressed about and shocked is the Temps. Throughout the entire overnight run not once did it ever go higher than 70c which is crazy at 1.435v and 4.8ghz @ 100% load!
> My old 6700k would hit 80-85c at 4.6ghz and would only pass stress test at 1.440v!
> 
> *Goes to show that intel do really cheap out when It comes to the TIM* and they really need to take care with it on future chips as they can save nearly 15c by using something decent.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get charted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


FWIW
Nothing wrong with the TIM quality from Intel. It's the distance from the IHS to the cpu "chip" that causes overheating, usually increased due to the variable thickness of the adhesive holding the IHS. It's a hit or miss thing anyway...I've had 1.52v going through my 6700K and low 70's temp while stress testing. In other words mine does not overheat and I didn't see a need to delid this time around.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> FWIW
> Nothing wrong with the TIM quality from Intel. It's the distance from the IHS to the cpu "chip" that causes overheating, usually increased due to the variable thickness of the adhesive holding the IHS. It's a hit or miss thing anyway...I've had 1.52v going through my 6700K and low 70's temp while stress testing. In other words mine does not overheat and I didn't see a need to delid this time around.


I agree that it's probably not a poor quality TIM but I also don't think it's on par with something like Gelid GC Extreme or any of the liquid metals like CLU. I think it's luck of the draw whether you got a chip with excess silicone adhesive or not which is the real cause of problems. Some will benefit greatly from delidding while others will not.

As for me I ditched the IHS and am running bare die, 30's at 1.42v, 70's at 1.62


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> ^ link goes to 404 no page found fyi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seems to be working from here.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems to be working from here.


Hello

Same here.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty hard not to hold back, but slow and easy it's the best way to go. I can see it like this, I have more time to read up on everything, before I actually have my shiny new comp ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this memory in black friday - HyperX Fury DDR4 2133MHz 2x8 GB (16GB ). Should be pretty good I heard. Now im just waiting for a good price on the 6600k and the Asus Pro Gaming MB. And not to forget the GTX 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do as you say, best to start with just the cpu, and find a stable clock with manual, then maybe I can start looking into adapive/offset overclocking!
> 
> Thanks again mate


I got the same mems and they do 2800MHz CL16 without any kind of problem. Going past 3000MHz is a little bit more difficult tho


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I agree that it's probably not a poor quality TIM but I also don't think it's on par with something like Gelid GC Extreme or any of the liquid metals like CLU. I think it's luck of the draw whether you got a chip with excess silicone adhesive or not which is the real cause of problems. Some will benefit greatly from delidding while others will not.
> 
> As for me I ditched the IHS and am running bare die, 30's at 1.42v, 70's at 1.62


Yep. But I think I can understand why Intel doesn't use a metallic TIM like CLU.

Actually I'd delid in a heartbeat if temperature was all that was holding my cpu back. But 4.7 is all it can manage with any reasonable amount of stability.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if anyone is following this (update?)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html#xtor=EPR-8886


Thanks for the link, I wonder if it has anything to do with the slim pcb these skylake chips have.


----------



## TruSkillzzRuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TruSkillzzRuns*
> 
> ^ link goes to 404 no page found fyi
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> seems to be working from here.
Click to expand...

Hmm maybe it's a tapatalk issue ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep. But I think I can understand why Intel doesn't use a metallic TIM like CLU.
> 
> Actually I'd delid in a heartbeat if temperature was all that was holding my cpu back. But 4.7 is all it can manage with any reasonable amount of stability.


That sucks that you can't do 4.8 stable. Have you leaned on the voltage any higher than 1.42? I would try at least 1.45vid/LLC5 before giving up ^.^


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if anyone is following this (update?)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html#xtor=EPR-8886


also http://www.overclock.net/t/1582875/pcgameshardware-thinner-skylake-cpu-can-get-damaged-from-cooler-mounting-pressure

I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded. If it were not I suspect they would gladly RMA it, I have dealt with their support before on other issues and they have been very helpful


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> also http://www.overclock.net/t/1582875/pcgameshardware-thinner-skylake-cpu-can-get-damaged-from-cooler-mounting-pressure
> 
> I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded. If it were not I suspect they would gladly RMA it, I have dealt with their support before on other issues and they have been very helpful


Thanks!

Sorry to hear you can´t rma, but yea, but if they cheap out on tim and pcb I am pretty sure they won´t help with a delid. I wonder if they would if you purchased the overclockers warranty.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> also http://www.overclock.net/t/1582875/pcgameshardware-thinner-skylake-cpu-can-get-damaged-from-cooler-mounting-pressure
> 
> I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded. If it were not I suspect they would gladly RMA it, I have dealt with their support before on other issues and they have been very helpful


LOL you SUSPECT if it was not delidded? Come on now.

Sorry just had to say it.


----------



## Zaen

Had no problems opening the link also... mobile or tapatalk buggin out imo.

@webhito, if one goes by what manufacteres have stated in that article, personally i can only assume that the PCB thickness is part of the problem (although Intel claims it holds the same 50LB static load, not counting dynamic loads that happen when one bumps/moves system) and users tightning screws with too much pressure (pushing IHS in, forcing the corners of PCB, creating pressure cracks).

This has actually alarmed me a bit, since i left the pastic CPU safe aplicator (as recomended) wich did give out a lot of crackling noises back when i mounted the system 1month ago, conecting the H100i gtx to the CPU was simple and crackling noises free. Since i have had no relevant issues with my system (with the exception of IGPU/display driver crashing form UT4 pre-alpha), not sure i should check CPU or not :\


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> LOL you SUSPECT if it was not delidded? Come on now.
> 
> Sorry just had to say it.


Hahah, yeah I guess I was trying to say that bending from a third part heatsink isn't technically their problem but I think they would cover it anyway as long as you didn't physically modify the CPU









I heard from someone on here that cracked the die with LN2 and the overclocker's warranty covered it, but from what I was told any physical modification to the CPU isn't covered by any warranty


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> also http://www.overclock.net/t/1582875/pcgameshardware-thinner-skylake-cpu-can-get-damaged-from-cooler-mounting-pressure
> 
> I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded. If it were not I suspect they would gladly RMA it, I have dealt with their support before on other issues and they have been very helpful


*"I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded."*

If this was with IHS in place then which cooler were you using?


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"I crushed my first 6700k and Intel was zero help since it was delidded."*
> 
> If this was with IHS in place then which cooler were you using?


Yeah, IHS was in place at the time, I actually delidded it after the fact to practice before I put my new one under the knife. Obviously this was before I considered RMAing the chip. *facepalm*

I was using an Apogee XT water block to cool a custom TEC setup (independently clamped hot and cold plates) and had it torqued down quite a bit to try to overcome heat transfer issues and keep everything in place. As I stated in the other thread I was using springs but they were past the point of maximum compression so that didn't help, and the backplate was even bent up a bit. All four corners of the chip's substrate layer were visibly bent upwards.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> As for me I ditched the IHS and am running bare die, 30's at 1.42v, 70's at 1.62


What are you using to run bare die?


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What are you using to run bare die?


Asus Maximus VIII Hero with retaining clip removed and modified socket (corners trimmed), custom TEC water block from thermo-electric-cooling.com with 640w (16v/40a) TEC, and a custom gasket made out of high density foam that sits around the die to distribute pressure to the edges of the chip to facilitate good contact with the outer pins. TIM is CLU on the die and Gelid GC Extreme on both sides of the TEC

The block: http://thermo-electric-cooling.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=19


----------



## m3tpe

Getting my i5 6600k with Asus ROG Ranger board today. Also will be receiving my Noctua DH15 heatsink. As you know, those heatsinks are huge and built like a tank. What should I look out for so that I don't bend the cpu? i'm hearing a lot of things regarding bending and would like to avoid before I overclock.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Getting my i5 6600k with Asus ROG Ranger board today. Also will be receiving my Noctua DH15 heatsink. As you know, those heatsinks are huge and built like a tank. What should I look out for so that I don't bend the cpu? i'm hearing a lot of things regarding bending and would like to avoid before I overclock.


Congrats on the new gear. Just install it normally and you'll be fine, and if you ever need to ship it make sure you remove the heatsink. Also be careful not to bend any pins when installing the CPU, those are far less forgiving (although can sometimes be fixed with patience)


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Congrats on the new gear. Just install it normally and you'll be fine, and if you ever need to ship it make sure you remove the heatsink. Also be careful not to bend any pins when installing the CPU, those are far less forgiving (although can sometimes be fixed with patience)


Thanks..

I'm guessing it's the media that causing all this hype about bending. I've installed a few PCs before, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> I'm guessing it's the media that causing all this hype about bending. I've installed a few PCs before, so it shouldn't be a problem.


It takes a lot to cause this kind of damage, over 50lbs static force or high dynamic forces experienced with a heavy cooler attached in shipping. I haven't heard of any out of the box solution causing damage merely from being installed.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> It takes a lot to cause this kind of damage, over 50lbs static force or high dynamic forces experienced with a heavy cooler attached in shipping. I haven't heard of any out of the box solution causing damage merely from being installed.


The problem is that the pcb is rated for the same 50lb of force that the old cpu´s were, in theory it should be less unless they used some other kind of material.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> The problem is that the pcb is rated for the same 50lb of force that the old cpu´s were, in theory it should be less unless they used some other kind of material.


Truuuue, but it's probably still a whole lot before your cpu turns into a potato chip. Also I think delidding, especially if you sand the inner "lip" of the IHS to maximize die contact, will significantly reduce the amount of static load the chip can support. In my experiments applying force only to the die and not to the PCB itself causes a slight warping that prevents the edge connectors from making contact due to the thinner pcb flexing. The difference being that you have nearly the entire length of the PCB flexing instead of only a few millimeters on the edge. If you aren't delidded all you have to worry about is the edges and corners as the IHS will distribute pressure into the middle of the pcb layer uniformly.


----------



## ZXMustang

There is no possible way the socket bracket or cooler is bending the PCB. Show me where either part even contacts the corners of the PCB either during install or once its installed.

Here is a great video showing the install of a skylake CPU, and again there is nothing contacting the corners that could bend them. Nothing. Furthermore the socket completely cradles the cpu and there is nothing hanging off that could get bent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NAdTKRAf8I


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> There is no possible way the socket bracket or cooler is bending the PCB. Show me where either part even contacts the corners of the PCB either during install or once its installed.
> 
> Here is a great video showing the install of a skylake CPU, and again there is nothing contacting the corners that could bend them. Nothing. Furthermore the socket completely cradles the cpu and there is nothing hanging off that could get bent.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NAdTKRAf8I


The forces involved have to be sufficient to flex the socket itself and motherboard. Keep in mind that the metal bracket and backplate only braces the socket from three points, two on the top and the latch on the bottom, leaving the bottom corners unsupported from upward flexing. If you push down hard enough on the IHS and the cooler's mounting points are effectively pulling upwards from a few cm away this causes the bottom of the socket to flex upwards and can bend the corners of the processor. It's very much possible, people have already done it including myself


----------



## Wachuwey

I finally get my 6600k and now is time to overclock it a little bit.

I'll try to make it according to the list in the first post to be useful.

Parts list:
6600k
Asus Hero Viii
Noctua NH-U14S
Gskill Trident Z 3000 2x8gb

I hope it can reach a decent 4.7 on air with no too hot temps. Lets see in a couple of days.


----------



## albyzor

Hey guys , i've just made a new rig - hero viii 6700k - hx savage ddr4 3000cl15 and i'm having some troubles. i oc'ed the cpu at 4.6 with :
- 1.325v at vcore
- speedstep and c states disabled
- llc at level 8 and cpu capability 130%that gets me to 1.424v max in the xtu benchmark from asus utility

It seems the xmp from my memory doesnt work on this bios revision (1202) and i had to rise the vccio at 1.3 and system agent at 1.3 to make it work and set the timings and frequency at 3000 manualy. If i get vccio under 1.3 it starts to make horizontal lines screen turns black and getting 55 errors.
I'm using the integrated graphics dunno if that is related http://postimg.org/image/p9tf6trm9/ Even at 1.3 i get blank screen from time to time for 1 second or something. If i get it at 1.35 the same thing repeats black screens and lines. Is it safe to go higher than 1.3 ? I want to know about dram vtt voltage how should i set it i've found something about a 0.5 difference from dram voltage but idk i'm waiting for your response.

These are the settings that i'm using atm

http://s18.postimg.org/71fokdw8p/image.png
http://s7.postimg.org/n0klsakcb/image.png

Also dmi voltage vppddr voltage core ppl voltage and pch voltage some info about them and if i should modify any of them when i'm doing oc.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albyzor*
> 
> Hey guys , i've just made a new rig - hero viii 6700k - hx savage ddr4 3000cl15 and i'm having some troubles. i oc'ed the cpu at 4.6 with :
> - 1.325v at vcore
> - speedstep and c states disabled
> - llc at level 8 and cpu capability 130%that gets me to 1.424v max in the xtu benchmark from asus utility
> 
> It seems the xmp from my memory doesnt work on this bios revision (1202) and i had to rise the vccio at 1.3 and system agent at 1.3 to make it work and set the timings and frequency at 3000 manualy. If i get vccio under 1.3 it starts to make horizontal lines screen turns black and getting 55 errors.
> I'm using the integrated graphics dunno if that is related http://postimg.org/image/p9tf6trm9/ Even at 1.3 i get blank screen from time to time for 1 second or something. If i get it at 1.35 the same thing repeats black screens and lines. Is it safe to go higher than 1.3 ? I want to know about dram vtt voltage how should i set it i've found something about a 0.5 difference from dram voltage but idk i'm waiting for your response.
> 
> These are the settings that i'm using atm
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/71fokdw8p/image.png
> http://s7.postimg.org/n0klsakcb/image.png
> 
> Also dmi voltage vppddr voltage core ppl voltage and pch voltage some info about them and if i should modify any of them when i'm doing oc.


I would raise dram to 1.4-1.45 (assuming your xmp voltage is 1.35v) before I ran vccio and sa over 1.3. Maybe try backing those down to 1.2 and raising dram and seeing if that works. Also I would run a lower llc and higher vid (like [email protected]) to minimize dramatic swings in vcore which may be causing the problems.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> That sucks that you can't do 4.8 stable. Have you leaned on the voltage any higher than 1.42? I would try at least 1.45vid/LLC5 before giving up ^.^


Oh yeah, I've had it over 1.5v. Just won't do it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albyzor*
> 
> Hey guys , i've just made a new rig - hero viii 6700k - hx savage ddr4 3000cl15 and i'm having some troubles. i oc'ed the cpu at 4.6 with :
> - 1.325v at vcore
> - speedstep and c states disabled
> - llc at level 8 and cpu capability 130%that gets me to 1.424v max in the xtu benchmark from asus utility
> 
> It seems the xmp from my memory doesnt work on this bios revision (1202) and i had to rise the vccio at 1.3 and system agent at 1.3 to make it work and set the timings and frequency at 3000 manualy. If i get vccio under 1.3 it starts to make horizontal lines screen turns black and getting 55 errors.
> I'm using the integrated graphics dunno if that is related http://postimg.org/image/p9tf6trm9/ Even at 1.3 i get blank screen from time to time for 1 second or something. If i get it at 1.35 the same thing repeats black screens and lines. Is it safe to go higher than 1.3 ? I want to know about dram vtt voltage how should i set it i've found something about a 0.5 difference from dram voltage but idk i'm waiting for your response.
> 
> These are the settings that i'm using atm
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/71fokdw8p/image.png
> http://s7.postimg.org/n0klsakcb/image.png
> 
> Also dmi voltage vppddr voltage core ppl voltage and pch voltage some info about them and if i should modify any of them when i'm doing oc.


Pretty much no need to disable C states etc. I haven't run C states disabled for a long time, maybe back P67 days, never interfered with my OC.

Your call but I run LLC at 4, 5 max on my Hero. This allows a little Droop, which I prefer.

Using cpu graphics is problematic for some people while overclocking...mine was a little shaky until I got my 390x.

Good luck and welcome to OCN.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albyzor*
> 
> Hey guys , i've just made a new rig - hero viii 6700k - hx savage ddr4 3000cl15 and i'm having some troubles. i oc'ed the cpu at 4.6 with :
> - 1.325v at vcore
> - speedstep and c states disabled
> - llc at level 8 and cpu capability 130%that gets me to 1.424v max in the xtu benchmark from asus utility
> 
> It seems the xmp from my memory doesnt work on this bios revision (1202) and i had to rise the vccio at 1.3 and system agent at 1.3 to make it work and set the timings and frequency at 3000 manualy. If i get vccio under 1.3 it starts to make horizontal lines screen turns black and getting 55 errors.
> I'm using the integrated graphics dunno if that is related http://postimg.org/image/p9tf6trm9/ Even at 1.3 i get blank screen from time to time for 1 second or something. If i get it at 1.35 the same thing repeats black screens and lines. Is it safe to go higher than 1.3 ? I want to know about dram vtt voltage how should i set it i've found something about a 0.5 difference from dram voltage but idk i'm waiting for your response.
> 
> These are the settings that i'm using atm
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/71fokdw8p/image.png
> http://s7.postimg.org/n0klsakcb/image.png
> 
> Also dmi voltage vppddr voltage core ppl voltage and pch voltage some info about them and if i should modify any of them when i'm doing oc.


Welcome to the world of trying to OC and have RAM running high while using iGPU, there aren't many of us









Few pages back I played around with SA and IO exactly because of the problems you're experiencing, screen black out / flickers / freezes etc. I settled for 1.0v for both IO and SA and RAM was stable, what I'm saying is that I think you're going too far causing problems. eg. if I go past 1.15v it's good night monitor, hello flicker.

Not every chip is equal obviously, try lowering them and see how you go. If you go too low, first you'll see that your RAM RTL will start rising slightly and then beyond that the flickering / screen freezes come back.

You can raise your vRAM to 1.4v no problems from the default XMP 1.35v, while others go beyond.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> I got the same mems and they do 2800MHz CL16 without any kind of problem. Going past 3000MHz is a little bit more difficult tho


Alright, seems really good then








One thing im a little afraid of is the automatic overcklocking feature. Have never used such mem before, so it will be new to me, well it sounds good atleast.
Or else one can just disable it I guess.

Thanks for the input Guzmanus


----------



## JnLoader

Please delete, double post. Sorry!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> - 1.325v at vcore
> - speedstep and c states disabled
> - llc at level 8 and cpu capability 130%that gets me to 1.424v max in the xtu benchmark from asus utility


Drop LLC to level 4 and raise your vcore


----------



## ladcrooks

Getting back to the bios and my reason for manual setting OC - my board alone has had 9 bios updates, tell me is that norm and still cannot use adaptive mode, does not work . So I do not about you lot trying to get this and that. I cannot get the same 5.0 OC with same voltage that i got with my earlier bios.









Is it me, because i am beginning to go ' radio rental ' ? I have given up fine tuning my setup, hence the manual mode 4.5 at 1.270 vt for a little extra room. No crashes, plays games now, that I have just got back into gaming. Gonna wait another 6 months for a further 10 more bios sail by and hope it all comes together , fixed, flck, memory, offset, adaptive ..... all the other gripes i keep seeing popping up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if anyone is following this (update?)
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-cpus-damaged-by-coolers,30690.html#xtor=EPR-8886


Yes, i read something about this - i believe it was more to do with oem machines, built, then delivered. Blame postman Pat


----------



## error-id10t

So you were at 5.0giggles, having issues at this clock I'm not really surprised but you're now at 4.5G, still running manual. Adaptive doesn't work at all still? I've seen your posts in the mobo thread, little odd.


----------



## selbyftw

Mhhn well having a little issue with my Silicon lottery chip. It's rated at 4.8ghz 1.424v or less. (It was only tested for one hour which I think is a little low for a company that sells cpus)

Because of V droop I had to set it to 1.435v to get it to show up and 1.424v in hwinfo and cpu-z.

It passed about 10 hours of 264x stress test at 1.435v but when I tried that voltage on realbench benchmark (thought I was on stress test) it failed.

So since then I've been putting up the voltage and finally got the benchmark to go longer than 4hours but only with a voltage of 1.45v anything less and I get clock watchdog memory timeout blue screen. Now all this time I have been using my OC on my graphics card and my Ram has been set to 2666 in XMP

Do you think I could be failing the realbench benchmark because of other overclocks even though it went for longer when I pushed the voltage up to 1.45v? I could try running the realbench stress test overnight at 1.435v I guess and if that passes and that only works the CPU something else on my system could be causing me to crash.

TL;DR : My OC passes 264x at 1.435v but won't pass realbench benchmark (clockdog memory timeout) untill 1.45v, why?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Mhhn well having a little issue with my Silicon lottery chip. It's rated at 4.8ghz 1.424v or less. (It was only tested for one hour which I think is a little low for a company that sells cpus)
> 
> Because of V droop I had to set it to 1.435v to get it to show up and 1.424v in hwinfo and cpu-z.
> 
> It passed about 10 hours of 264x stress test at 1.435v but when I tried that voltage on realbench benchmark (thought I was on stress test) it failed.
> 
> So since then I've been putting up the voltage and finally got the benchmark to go longer than 4hours but only with a voltage of 1.45v anything less and I get clock watchdog memory timeout blue screen. Now all this time I have been using my OC on my graphics card and my Ram has been set to 2666 in XMP
> 
> Do you think I could be failing the realbench benchmark because of other overclocks even though it went for longer when I pushed the voltage up to 1.45v? I could try running the realbench stress test overnight at 1.435v I guess and if that passes and that only works the CPU something else on my system could be causing me to crash.
> 
> TL;DR : My OC passes 264x at 1.435v but won't pass realbench benchmark (clockdog memory timeout) untill 1.45v, why?


Hmm u did the stresstest on realbench that runs luxmark on ure gpu??


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm u did the stresstest on realbench that runs luxmark on ure gpu??


I think so, I just downloaded realbench, clicked infinite and pressed start and didn't move my mouse for a while. I think the benchmark tests everything in your system rather than just your cpu.

I guess I can try 1.435v on realbench benchmark with other overclocks to ram and gpu turned off and if that passed then I know something else is causing me to get the timeout blue screen.

Alternatively I could just keep overclocks on and do the realbench stress test at 1.435v which just stresses the CPU and if that passes then I know it's something else.

Another thing I could do I just turn off all the CPU overclocks and keep the ram and gpu overlocks and if I get the bluescreen I'll know its something to do with those.

To be honest I'm not that bothered if I have to use 1.45v to get the cpu stable with all the other overlocks (max temps were at 1.45v were 83c) as I'll have it set to adaptive after I find stability and I won't have the 1.45v constantly pushing through the chip then.

I guess I just found it strange how I could pass the x264 for 85 loops at 1.435v which is 100% constant load yet fail a realtest benchmark at the same voltage even though the cpu is only at 100% load periodically.

Does anyone know if the clockdog memory timeout blue screen can be caused by gpu overclock or is it normally a cpu thing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> I think so, I just downloaded realbench, clicked infinite and pressed start and didn't move my mouse for a while. I think the benchmark tests everything in your system rather than just your cpu.
> 
> I guess I can try 1.435v on realbench benchmark with other overclocks to ram and gpu turned off and if that passed then I know something else is causing me to get the timeout blue screen.
> 
> Alternatively I could just keep overclocks on and do the realbench stress test at 1.435v which just stresses the CPU and if that passes then I know it's something else.
> 
> Another thing I could do I just turn off all the CPU overclocks and keep the ram and gpu overlocks and if I get the bluescreen I'll know its something to do with those.
> 
> To be honest I'm not that bothered if I have to use 1.45v to get the cpu stable with all the other overlocks (max temps were at 1.45v were 83c) as I'll have it set to adaptive after I find stability and I won't have the 1.45v constantly pushing through the chip then.
> 
> I guess I just found it strange how I could pass the x264 for 85 loops at 1.435v which is 100% constant load yet fail a realtest benchmark at the same voltage even though the cpu is only at 100% load periodically.
> 
> Does anyone know if the clockdog memory timeout blue screen can be caused by gpu overclock or is it normally a cpu thing?


Holding a constant load is "easier" on the processor logic than a variable load with different proc calls in succession. Maybe not easier on your cooling solution tho.... high temps does not equal logic stress.
That said, depending on the vid driver and RB version, it can RB can fail of its own accord.







But it is a very good test for system-wide stability

_____________________________________

anyway, playing with a new 6700K


Adaptive: 5/1470mV. LLC5, DMM reading during the run is 1.458-1.472V


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Holding a constant load is "easier" on the processor logic than a variable load with different proc calls in succession. Maybe not easier on your cooling solution tho.... high temps does not equal logic stress.
> That said, depending on the vid driver and RB version, it can RB can fail of its own accord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is a very good test for system-wide stability
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> anyway, playing with a new 6700K


Oh that's good info about the loads, I always assumed that getting a constant 100% for a cpu Is harder than intermittently.

Where do you think I go from here? My guess would be turn off the GPU OC and try running the realbench benchmark overnight at the voltage the 264x test passed 10 hours (1.435v) then if that passes I know that the GPU OC is causing the crash in the realbench benchmark.

Also your picture is very hard to make out, I don't think this forum scales pictures down very well can barely make out anything on it


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Also your picture is very hard to make out, I don't think this forum scales pictures down very well can barely make out anything on it


you gotta click on view original


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> I think so, I just downloaded realbench, clicked infinite and pressed start and didn't move my mouse for a while. I think the benchmark tests everything in your system rather than just your cpu.
> 
> I guess I can try 1.435v on realbench benchmark with other overclocks to ram and gpu turned off and if that passed then I know something else is causing me to get the timeout blue screen.
> 
> Alternatively I could just keep overclocks on and do the realbench stress test at 1.435v which just stresses the CPU and if that passes then I know it's something else.
> 
> Another thing I could do I just turn off all the CPU overclocks and keep the ram and gpu overlocks and if I get the bluescreen I'll know its something to do with those.
> 
> To be honest I'm not that bothered if I have to use 1.45v to get the cpu stable with all the other overlocks (max temps were at 1.45v were 83c) as I'll have it set to adaptive after I find stability and I won't have the 1.45v constantly pushing through the chip then.
> 
> I guess I just found it strange how I could pass the x264 for 85 loops at 1.435v which is 100% constant load yet fail a realtest benchmark at the same voltage even though the cpu is only at 100% load periodically.
> 
> Does anyone know if the clockdog memory timeout blue screen can be caused by gpu overclock or is it normally a cpu thing?


Thats not the one. U need to test stresstest set the hour n ure total ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats not the one. U need to test stresstest set the hour n ure total ram.


^^ this!


----------



## Duality92

Will be joining the club, can't wait to abuse my 6600k!


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> you gotta click on view original


hahah always wanted to know how to do that, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats not the one. U need to test stresstest set the hour n ure total ram.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this!


Oh right I see that is the test that just tests the CPU. Would it be safe to say after passing the 264x for 10 hoursish and the realbench 'stress test' for the same amount that the cpu overlock is fine and the crashin in the realbench 'benchmark' is caused by another OC? (gpu)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> hahah always wanted to know how to do that, thanks.
> 
> Oh right I see that is the test that just tests the CPU. Would it be safe to say after passing the 264x for 10 hoursish and the realbench 'stress test' for the same amount that the cpu overlock is fine and the crashin in the realbench 'benchmark' is caused by another OC? (gpu)


Run ure gpu at stock. Run the stresstest.
Its more to check ure pch/imc/pcie stability with cpu. A very realistic situation when ure gaming..

Gpu oc test.. Test it out with long sessions of gaming
Call of futy bop3, battlefront, just cause 3, ac syndicate, batman ak.. Alot of the new titles this year will push ure entire system stability...

Stresstest is not intensive enough to confirm gpu stability.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Run ure gpu at stock. Run the stresstest.
> Its more to check ure pch/imc/pcie stability with cpu. A very realistic situation when ure gaming..
> 
> Gpu oc test.. Test it out with long sessions of gaming
> Call of futy bop3, battlefront, just cause 3, ac syndicate, batman ak.. Alot of the new titles this year will push ure entire system stability...
> 
> Stresstest is not intensive enough to confirm gpu stability.


Ok thanks I'll put it on a stress test overnight tonight at the same voltage as the 264x stress test passed for without my GPU overlock on.

If that passed aswell as the the x264 I'm goig to assume that the OC is stable and then maybe lower the voltage and do both tests again.


----------



## selbyftw

Oh well that's annoying, I just tried to run the realbench 'benchmark' at 1.435v with no GPU overclock at all but still with xmp ram at 2666mhz and it failed at about 55mins which leads me to believe either I got lucky with my 10 hour 264x run at 1.435v or the realbench 'bechmark' is stressing a different part of the cpu than the x264 did. I'll try it again without XMP on.

It's all a bit trail and error at the moment but I won't really be happy unless I can pass a overnight in a realbench 'benchmark' a realbench 'stress test' and a x264, once I've pasted those without any OC to GPU then for me I'll know that the CPU OC is stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> hahah always wanted to know how to do that, thanks.
> 
> Oh right I see that is the test that just tests the CPU. Would it be safe to say after passing the 264x for 10 hoursish and the realbench 'stress test' for the same amount that the cpu overlock is fine and the crashin in the realbench 'benchmark' is caused by another OC? (gpu)


if you ran 10h of x264 and an hour of realbench with the GPUs at stock settings, the system is probably good to go. I would download a copy of HCI memtest and run it according to the author's instructions to ensure the ram is stable. Once you OC the GPUs ... only the games you play can tell for sure.









also - fill out rig builder and add your rig to your signature block (how-to link in mine)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Run ure gpu at stock. Run the stresstest.
> Its more to check ure pch/imc/pcie stability with cpu. A very realistic situation when ure gaming..
> 
> Gpu oc test.. Test it out with long sessions of gaming
> Call of futy bop3, battlefront, just cause 3, ac syndicate, batman ak.. Alot of the new titles this year will push ure entire system stability...
> 
> Stresstest is not intensive enough to confirm gpu stability.


*"Stresstest is not intensive enough to confirm gpu stability."*

What about Furmark?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Oh well that's annoying, I just tried to run the realbench 'benchmark' at 1.435v with no GPU overclock at all but still with xmp ram at 2666mhz and it failed at about 55mins which leads me to believe either I got lucky with my 10 hour 264x run at 1.435v or the realbench 'bechmark' is stressing a different part of the cpu than the x264 did. I'll try it again without XMP on.
> 
> It's all a bit trail and error at the moment but I won't really be happy unless I can pass a overnight in a realbench 'benchmark' a realbench 'stress test' and a x264, once I've pasted those without any OC to GPU then for me I'll know that the CPU OC is stable.


Which motherboard are you using?


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you ran 10h of x264 and an hour of realbench with the GPUs at stock settings, the system is probably good to go. I would download a copy of HCI memtest and run it according to the author's instructions to ensure the ram is stable. Once you OC the GPUs ... only the games you play can tell for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - fill out rig builder and add your rig to your signature block (how-to link in mine)


Well I've already done the x264 10 hours at 1.435v and I will do I hour of realbench stress now with GPU on stock which should go through pretty ez.

The thing that concerns me is that I can't get through a realbench 'benchmark' at the same voltage even with ram and GPU overclocks turned off.

Which leads me to think, what is the realbench 'benchmark' doing that the 'stress test' isn't and why am I failing one without the other?

I will also run a realbench 'benchmark' at stock cpu settings too make sure it's not a driver/realbench/windows 10 issue that's causing the clock watchdog memory timeout.


----------



## Jpmboy

stay away from furmark. it's basically a gpu power virus and nothing else. tells zero about stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Well I've already done the x264 10 hours at 1.435v and I will do I hour of realbench stress now with GPU on stock which should go through pretty ez.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is that I can't get through a realbench 'benchmark' at the same voltage even with ram and GPU overclocks turned off.
> 
> Which leads me to think, what is the realbench 'benchmark' doing that the 'stress test' isn't and why am I failing one without the other?
> 
> I will also run a realbench 'benchmark' at stock cpu settings too make sure it's not a driver/realbench/windows 10 issue that's causing the clock watchdog memory timeout.


hard to help when we do not know what equipment you are using.


----------



## selbyftw

Awwww I just failed a one hour realbench 'stress test' at 1.435v without any GPU overlock on which leads me to believe I fluked the x264 10 hour at 1.435v

I'm a little annoyed as Silicon lottery said they got this chip through an hour on realbench stress test at 1.424v.

Going to bump it to 1.440v and see it will go through an hour at that voltage.


----------



## oparr

*"stay away from furmark."*


----------



## selbyftw

I've also just failed a realbench stress test at 1.440v, it didn't blue screen this time but the whole system froze at 14mins.

Going to run realbench at stock 6700k settings to make sure there's nothing wrong with the rest of my system.

If I have 16gb ram should I select the 'up to 16gb ' ram or up to 8gb?


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> stay away from furmark. it's basically a gpu power virus and nothing else. tells zero about stability.
> hard to help when we do not know what equipment you are using.


Sorry I just added my rig to sig. A bit new to all this. I do appreciate the help though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Sorry I just added my rig to sig. A bit new to all this. I do appreciate the help though.


Will it pass the RB Benchmark @ 1.435V and what is the max temp reached during that benchmark?
just the straight, basic benchmark.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Will it pass the RB Benchmark @ 1.435V and what is the max temp reached during that benchmark?
> just the straight, basic benchmark.


Nope won't go through the benchmark or the stress test at 1.435v. Silicon lottery said that it passed at 1.424v through an hour of realbench but at the moment I can't get it through an hour even with 1.440v


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Will it pass the RB Benchmark @ 1.435V and what is the max temp reached during that benchmark?
> just the straight, basic benchmark.


the max temp it reached before it crash was 73 on hwinfo


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Awwww I just failed a one hour realbench 'stress test' at 1.435v without any GPU overlock on which leads me to believe I fluked the x264 10 hour at 1.435v
> 
> I'm a little annoyed as Silicon lottery said they got this chip through an hour on realbench stress test at 1.424v.
> 
> Going to bump it to 1.440v and see it will go through an hour at that voltage.


From what you've been saying, I have no doubts they were able to get it to pass for an hour considering you've done a 10 hour overnight x264. I can't even get x264 or realbench to run for 5 seconds on my chip at 4.8.

Remember your system and temperatures are likely different than theirs, so a processor on the edge of stability might pass for them but not you.

Try running your memory at 2133/default timings, or run memtest on your current XMP settings. Besides that you're probably good for general stability. If passing that realbench benchmark is critical for you, you could try pushing back to 4700/4750/4775MHz.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> From what you've been saying, I have no doubts they were able to get it to pass for an hour considering you've done a 10 hour overnight x264. I can't even get x264 or realbench to run for 5 seconds on my chip at 4.8.
> 
> Remember your system and temperatures are likely different than theirs, so a processor on the edge of stability might pass for them but not you.
> 
> Try running your memory at 2133/default timings, or run memtest on your current XMP settings. Besides that you're probably good for general stability. If passing that realbench benchmark is critical for you, you could try pushing back to 4700/4750/4775MHz.


Yeah I have no doubts at all that they managed to get it through. When I say I'm annoyed I don't mean at them because they are very reputable I'm just annoyed that I can't get it through myself.
Although I still do believe they should be putting through a little longer than an hour, they didn't lie or anything I bought they CPU knowing that is varies through system to system and that it only been through one hour.

I would go back to 4.7 but I paid something like $50 over the price of the 4.7ghz kinda expecting it to work at 4.8ghz regardless of which test I put it through.

I have tried the test with normal ram settings but still couldn't get it through. Will try memtest to make sure the ram is all ok at the xmp speeds.

Thanks for your input even things like this are helpful. Once I learn alot more about it and go through this experimental phase of overlocking I'll be sure to help others.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I have no doubts at all that they managed to get it through. When I say I'm annoyed I don't mean at them because they are very reputable I'm just annoyed that I can't get it through myself.
> Although I still do believe they should be putting through a little longer than an hour, they didn't lie or anything I bought they CPU knowing that is varies through system to system and that it only been through one hour.
> 
> I would go back to 4.7 but I paid something like $50 over the price of the 4.7ghz kinda expecting it to work at 4.8ghz regardless of which test I put it through.
> 
> I have tried the test with normal ram settings but still couldn't get it through. Will try memtest to make sure the ram is all ok at the xmp speeds.
> 
> Thanks for your input even things like this are helpful. Once I learn alot more about it and go through this experimental phase of overlocking I'll be sure to help others.


Well the great thing about them is they accept returns within the first couple weeks, so you can send it back to them if you get cold feet. You can also try the same voltage, but at 4.7. If it passes then, you'll know you just need more voltage for 4.8 and that it's not something else causing the problem with that test.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Nope won't go through the benchmark or the stress test at 1.435v. Silicon lottery said that it passed at 1.424v through an hour of realbench but at the moment I can't get it through an hour even with 1.440v


Get help in an MSI motherboard specific forum before blaming SL.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Get help in an MSI motherboard specific forum before blaming SL.


Ummm I didn't blame SL, I'm very happy with their service. I just stated what they did and what I've done. I don't think at any point I said 'This is all SL's fault'

Thanks for your 'help' though it's lovely being told to go to another forum.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well the great thing about them is they accept returns within the first couple weeks, so you can send it back to them if you get cold feet. You can also try the same voltage, but at 4.7. If it passes then, you'll know you just need more voltage for 4.8 and that it's not something else causing the problem with that test.


Yeah that's a good idea dude. I've got it running at 1.45v atm just for an hour to see but when/if that's done I'll test tonight at 4.7 overnight at about 1.40v to see if it was just 4.8 needing some more voltage.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Ummm I didn't blame SL, I'm very happy with their service. I just stated what they did and what I've done. I don't think at any point I said 'This is all SL's fault'
> 
> Thanks for your 'help' though it's lovely being told to go to another forum.


Surely you understand the meaning of the word "before". Also, mommy doesn't let her little baby go to more than one forum at a time?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So you were at 5.0giggles, having issues at this clock I'm not really surprised but you're now at 4.5G, still running manual. Adaptive doesn't work at all still? I've seen your posts in the mobo thread, little odd.


i cannot seem to get adaptive to work, it did with the bios that came with the board, i will give asus that







Too many boards with different bios , mine is a plus not a rog, not a gamer or any other fancy board .name ...

and to be fair, i dare say other vendors have had probs as well. I leave mine at manual, i feel safe in what it does, i do not want some fancy spike 1.8 ... blowing my chip/ board whatever









also the 5.0 OC worked with normal use but failed Aida64 within 1- 2 mins


----------



## selbyftw

Awwww I just failed 4.8ghz at 1.450v. Got to about 17 mins the the whole system froze. I really don't know where to go from here as only really bought this chip with the idea with it running at 4.8.
How SL got it through the stress test for an hour with 1.424v is beyond me as mine won't go through it at 1.450v.

Even though I've sent my vcore to 1.450 in the bios in hwinfo the minimun still dips down to 1.408v which I don't think is right. I set it to OVERRIDE mode which I believe is MSI's way of saying manual voltage. 1.450 to 1.408 is alot to lose even with v droop.

The only other things I can think of are these settings if they make any difference during stress testing?

1. I have C states enabled and I have and SSD don't know if this will effect anything

2.I use DYNAMIC frequency setting instead of FIXED as the plan was to use this along with adaptive when I found my stable OC as not to be running at full voltage all the time

3. Even with my memory in XMP the voltage is 1.2v which I think is fine for DDR4 and that's what it's rated at.

I just don't know


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Awwww I just failed 4.8ghz at 1.450v. Got to about 17 mins the the whole system froze. I really don't know where to go from here as only really bought this chip with the idea with it running at 4.8.
> How SL got it through the stress test for an hour with 1.424v is beyond me as mine won't go through it at 1.450v.
> 
> Even though I've sent my vcore to 1.450 in the bios in hwinfo the minimun still dips down to 1.408v which I don't think is right. I set it to OVERRIDE mode which I believe is MSI's way of saying manual voltage. 1.450 to 1.408 is alot to lose even with v droop.
> 
> The only other things I can think of are these settings if they make any difference during stress testing?
> 
> 1. I have C states enabled and I have and SSD don't know if this will effect anything
> 
> 2.I use DYNAMIC frequency setting instead of FIXED as the plan was to use this along with adaptive when I found my stable OC as not to be running at full voltage all the time
> 
> 3. Even with my memory in XMP the voltage is 1.2v which I think is fine for DDR4 and that's what it's rated at.
> 
> I just don't know


If you're dipping to 1.408V, then that would be why you're failing. Silicon Lottery goes by the actual voltage applied to the processor:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> My multimeter shows relatively the same voltage as AI suite does on the VIII hero, so I guess you could say both.


You need to raise your LLC, or raise your vcore so the voltage droops to the appropriate level. I don't know too much about how your MSI board works in regards to this.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you're dipping to 1.408V, then that would be why you're failing. Silicon Lottery goes by the actual voltage applied to the processor:
> You need to raise your LLC, or raise your vcore so the voltage droops to the appropriate level. I don't know too much about how your MSI board works in regards to this.


Well the only option I have for load line in my bios is either 'auto' or 'mode 1' so I set it and booted into windows and the voltage was around 1.448v with a minimum of 1.432v in hwinfo, then as soon as I start the test again it goes down to 1.408v.

I thought it may be a problem with realbench but I just tried x264 and the same thing happens then too, the voltage will be sitting around 1.432-1.448 and as soon as you start the test it will dip down to 1.408v

Now I'd normally agree with you about it not getting that constant voltage that SL give it but when I first got the CPU it ran 10 hours with 1.435v and on cpu z the voltage was 1.400v so I have no idea whats going on with this chip atm. I feel like It could run at 4.8ghz stable but some setting is stopping it from doing so.

I don't want to crank the voltage up to compensate for the vdroop as most of the time it runs at whatever setting you put in bios untill you start a benchmark then it will drop.
Hope this is kinda making sense. I think I'm going to have to overnight x264 again cos I think that 1.435 was somehow flawed or fluked.

I will post picture of the 10 hour run and what happens when I start a test at 1.450v and the voltage drops.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Well the only option I have for load line in my bios is either 'auto' or 'mode 1' so I set it and booted into windows and the voltage was around 1.448v with a minimum of 1.432v in hwinfo, then as soon as I start the test again it goes down to 1.408v.
> 
> I thought it may be a problem with realbench but I just tried x264 and the same thing happens then too, the voltage will be sitting around 1.432-1.448 and as soon as you start the test it will dip down to 1.408v
> 
> Now I'd normally agree with you about it not getting that constant voltage that SL give it but when I first got the CPU it ran 10 hours with 1.435v and on cpu z the voltage was 1.400v so I have no idea whats going on with this chip atm. I feel like It could run at 4.8ghz stable but some setting is stopping it from doing so.
> 
> I don't want to crank the voltage up to compensate for the vdroop as most of the time it runs at whatever setting you put in bios untill you start a benchmark then it will drop.
> Hope this is kinda making sense. I think I'm going to have to overnight x264 again cos I think that 1.435 was somehow flawed or fluked.
> 
> I will post picture of the 10 hour run and what happens when I start a test at 1.450v and the voltage drops.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


x264 might just be a lot easier to pass on your chip than realbench. Having a high idle vcore with lower load vcore is a good thing. Current+voltage is what kills. As long as your idle voltage is under Intel spec (1.52V) I'd say you'd be fine. Raise your voltage until you get ~1.43V under load.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> x264 might just be a lot easier to pass on your chip than realbench. Having a high idle vcore with lower load vcore is a good thing. Current+voltage is what kills. As long as your idle voltage is under Intel spec (1.52V) I'd say you'd be fine. Raise your voltage until you get ~1.43V under load.


Well you've been a massive help thanks. I think the reason why I can't get it running at 4.8 is something to do with vdroop.
. From what I've read the msi m7 z170 has a horrible vdroop with up to .40 lost sometimes, which seems to be the case with me too.
Apparently there's not really a way to combat this with this motherboard as LCC doesn't really do anything.

Other motherboards have options where you could adjust the vdroop so that at 1.450v would only drop down to say 1.430v at full load which would solve my problem but my motherboard just can't do that.

Maybe with a future bios update I might be able to or I could buy a board with a good vdroop

The only thing I can think of that has something to do with vdroop on this board is 'overide and offset'


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Well you've been a massive help thanks. I think the reason why I can't get it running at 4.8 is something to do with vdroop.
> . From what I've read the msi m7 z170 has a horrible vdroop with up to .40 lost sometimes, which seems to be the case with me too.
> Apparently there's not really a way to combat this with this motherboard as LCC doesn't really do anything.
> 
> Other motherboards have options where you could adjust the vdroop so that at 1.450v would only drop down to say 1.430v at full load which would solve my problem but my motherboard just can't do that.
> 
> Maybe with a future bios update I might be able to or I could buy a board with a good vdroop
> 
> The only thing I can think of that has something to do with vdroop on this board is 'overide and offset'


It's not so unusual to see varying levels of vcore during testing, depending on the test and how that particular motherboard works.
But if you truly are seeing .40 droop (sure you don't mean .040 droop??) then that's terrible...even .04 is a lot. Normally I see about .016 droop but then the sensors only display in .016v intervals on this board.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's not so unusual to see varying levels of vcore during testing, depending on the test and how that particular motherboard works.
> But if you truly are seeing .40 droop (sure you don't mean .040 droop??) then that's terrible...even .04 is a lot. Normally I see about .016 droop but then the sensors only display in .016v intervals on this board.


Yeah I'm getting 0.040 droops. For example In my latest run on realbench 1 hr stress test, I set the vcore to 1.460v in the bios which is quiet high for skylake, so I load up the pc and open up cpu-z and my vcore shows up at about 1.448 which is already a bit of droop, then as soon as I start the realbench (or x264) the voltage goes down to a 1.424v then lower again sometimes to 1.416v which is a huge droop.

Currently my realbench stress test is 45mins in still going, cpu-z reads 1.416v and hwinfo stats are current = 1.416v minimum = 1.416v maximum =1.456 which is all over the place really.

I think my motherboard might be hampering my overlock. silicon lottery had a max hero same as you and I don't think theirs would of drooped as much so 1.424v was passable for them.

For me to get my motherboard to not go lower than 1.424v I'm going to have to increase the voltage to 1.470 which will be silly.

Oh and litterally as I'm typing this my realbench stress test has just died, the system has froze completely at 46mins and the 'current voltage' on the system is 1.416v.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I'm getting 0.040 droops. For example In my latest run on realbench 1 hr stress test, I set the vcore to 1.460v in the bios which is quiet high for skylake, so I load up the pc and open up cpu-z and my vcore shows up at about 1.448 which is already a bit of droop, then as soon as I start the realbench (or x264) the voltage goes down to a 1.424v then lower again sometimes to 1.416v which is a huge droop.
> 
> Currently my realbench stress test is 45mins in still going, cpu-z reads 1.416v and hwinfo stats are current = 1.416v minimum = 1.416v maximum =1.456 which is all over the place really.
> 
> I think my motherboard might be hampering my overlock. silicon lottery had a max hero same as you and I don't think theirs would of drooped as much so 1.424v was passable for them.
> 
> For me to get my motherboard to not go lower than 1.424v I'm going to have to increase the voltage to 1.470 which will be silly.
> 
> Oh and litterally as I'm typing this my realbench stress test has just died, the system has froze completely at 46mins and the 'current voltage' on the system is 1.416v.


Keep bugging MSI and maybe they can come up with a BIOS fix. But setting 1.470 isn't so bad really if it is drooping that bad, unless that's above your personal tolerance for vcore.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I'm getting 0.040 droops. For example In my latest run on realbench 1 hr stress test, I set the vcore to 1.460v in the bios which is quiet high for skylake, so I load up the pc and open up cpu-z and my vcore shows up at about 1.448 which is already a bit of droop, then as soon as I start the realbench (or x264) the voltage goes down to a 1.424v then lower again sometimes to 1.416v which is a huge droop.
> 
> Currently my realbench stress test is 45mins in still going, cpu-z reads 1.416v and hwinfo stats are current = 1.416v minimum = 1.416v maximum =1.456 which is all over the place really.
> 
> I think my motherboard might be hampering my overlock. silicon lottery had a max hero same as you and I don't think theirs would of drooped as much so 1.424v was passable for them.
> 
> For me to get my motherboard to not go lower than 1.424v I'm going to have to increase the voltage to 1.470 which will be silly.
> 
> Oh and litterally as I'm typing this my realbench stress test has just died, the system has froze completely at 46mins and the 'current voltage' on the system is 1.416v.


Increase the DRAM voltage if you're running [email protected]


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Keep bugging MSI and maybe they can come up with a BIOS fix. But setting 1.470 isn't so bad really if it is drooping that bad, unless that's above your personal tolerance for vcore.


Yeah It isn't horrific and with adaptive on too it shouldn't be too bad. This is of course if it does pass at 1.470 I'm yet to see.

I just can't make sense of this vdroop it's like 0.046v which is crazy.

So this is before I started the x264 test (voltage set to 1.470v in bios )



And this is afterwards



That's such a huge droop.

So I try with realbench on a fresh start

before 

and after



0.046 droop is terrible.

I haven't run those all the way through yet but I think it will finally pass at that voltage because silicon lottery got it through at 1.424v and aslong as I don't droop lower than the 0.046 i already am I should pass too.

If it does work as expected I will be selling my motherboard to one that handles the drop better.


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Well you've been a massive help thanks. I think the reason why I can't get it running at 4.8 is something to do with vdroop.
> . From what I've read the msi m7 z170 has a horrible vdroop with up to .40 lost sometimes, which seems to be the case with me too.
> Apparently there's not really a way to combat this with this motherboard as LCC doesn't really do anything.
> 
> Other motherboards have options where you could adjust the vdroop so that at 1.450v would only drop down to say 1.430v at full load which would solve my problem but my motherboard just can't do that.
> 
> Maybe with a future bios update I might be able to or I could buy a board with a good vdroop
> 
> The only thing I can think of that has something to do with vdroop on this board is 'overide and offset'


I have the same board and the 6700k. Mine droops .032 from 1.344 to 1.312 when running full load on my 4.6oc. I can get stable 4.8 but I need to run the voltage at 1.490 and it gets HOT even with my H100i GTX. I see 85c running my tests at full 100% load. I guess thats not too bad, but still too much voltage for my tastes considering I only need to key in 1.350 to be 100% stable in any benchmark at 4.6. I can get 4.7 @ 1.400 too but again I didnt want to cross into that 1.4xx territory for 100mhz. Then again we dont know the long term abilities of these CPUs under higher voltages. They could be fine for years.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I have the same board and the 6700k. Mine droops .032 from 1.344 to 1.312 when running full load on my 4.6oc. I can get stable 4.8 but I need to run the voltage at 1.490 and it gets HOT even with my H100i GTX. I see 85c running my tests at full 100% load. I guess thats not too bad, but still too much voltage for my tastes considering I only need to key in 1.350 to be 100% stable in any benchmark at 4.6. I can get 4.7 @ 1.400 too but again I didnt want to cross into that 1.4xx territory for 100mhz. Then again we dont know the long term abilities of these CPUs under higher voltages. They could be fine for years.


Thanks for your input. It's good to know that other are having the same issue on this board and it's not just mine that is broken.

Even your 36 droop is terrible as other manufacturers boards only droop 4-8 under load and at least have the correct options on the bios to combat this. We are stuck with terrible droop and no settings we can change in our bios to get it sorted.

I might ask msi do they have a beta bios with these options enabled.
If not I'll be selling the board and getting another that can unlock the true potential of this chip.

See with your 6700k you could get it at 4.8ghz at around 1.45 on another board.I guess 1.490 with adaptive mode wouldn't be so bad but it's all subjective at the moment. Intel could come out in a few months time and say 1.52v is perfectly fine under load.

I agree with you sticking with 1.35 at 4.6ghz the temp and voltage trade off is better than the slight performance and degradation you'd get at 4.8ghz 1.490.
What bios are you on currently 1.80?


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Thanks for your input. It's good to know that other are having the same issue on this board and it's not just mine that is broken.
> 
> Even your 36 droop is terrible as other manufacturers boards only droop 4-8 under load and at least have the correct options on the bios to combat this. We are stuck with terrible droop and no settings we can change in our bios to get it sorted.
> 
> I might ask msi do they have a beta bios with these options enabled.
> If not I'll be selling the board and getting another that can unlock the true potential of this chip.
> 
> See with your 6700k you could get it at 4.8ghz at around 1.45 on another board.I guess 1.490 with adaptive mode wouldn't be so bad but it's all subjective at the moment. Intel could come out in a few months time and say 1.52v is perfectly fine under load.
> 
> I agree with you sticking with 1.35 at 4.6ghz the temp and voltage trade off is better than the slight performance and degradation you'd get at 4.8ghz 1.490.
> What bios are you on currently 1.80?


Yeah Im on the latest one. I just checked and there is no newer one. But I was just testing with the adaptive mode enabled and the C-state or step whatever it is, set to enable vs auto, and not adaptive really works. at 4.8, it idles at like 1.0xx voltage and ramps up to 1.472 under full load. And its stable. Thats alot of juice, but its working and at idle its WAY less and wont be pumping 1.4XX through the chip all the time. Im keeping that for now. I have no qualms with buying another if I toast this one.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Yeah Im on the latest one. I just checked and there is no newer one. But I was just testing with the adaptive mode enabled and the C-state or step whatever it is, set to enable vs auto, and not adaptive really works. at 4.8, it idles at like 1.0xx voltage and ramps up to 1.472 under full load. And its stable. Thats alot of juice, but its working and at idle its WAY less and wont be pumping 1.4XX through the chip all the time. Im keeping that for now. I have no qualms with buying another if I toast this one.


Yeah dude that's what a lot of people do. They find thier maximum overclock at the mimuim stable voltage and then just type the voltage into the bios and turn on adaptive and have the cpu on dynamic mode. That way when your chip is not under full use you won't be pumping all that voltage through it. There's no real need to have the cores on fixed as they will ramp up and draw the voltage when needed to and when your idle it will just chill.

Is your cpu dellided?


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah dude that's what a lot of people do. They find thier maximum overclock at the mimuim stable voltage and then just type the voltage into the bios and turn on adaptive and have the cpu on dynamic mode. That way when your chip is not under full use you won't be pumping all that voltage through it. There's no real need to have the cores on fixed as they will ramp up and draw the voltage when needed to and when your idle it will just chill.
> 
> Is your cpu dellided?


Nope no delid. And actually I think I just figured out how to keep 4.8 stable and keep the voltage in check. I changed the multiplier to the 46 where it loves to be, but upped the base clock to 104.32 which got me 4801mhz. Then I set the c-state on and set the voltage control to adaptive and the voltage cap to 1.495(just to give it a high enough ceiling). Then I let it eat watching the voltage. It never went over 1.456 and at idle its under 1volt. And its stable - seems to be. I just scored the highest cinebench I have ever ran. 1029 score. Im keeping this since in only ramps up to that 1.456 under full 100% load, which it will rarely see in games. But man its smokin right now. It seems to love this setup with the base clock at 104.32. Try it on yours.


----------



## ZXMustang

Oh and idle temps are a disgusting 19c across all 4 cores. Man this is the good setup Im telling you.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Oh and idle temps are a disgusting 19c across all 4 cores. Man this is the good setup Im telling you.


Are you on ice or some sub arctic ambient temperatures? There is no way that chip is running at 19c otherwise lol.


----------



## selbyftw

Oh for fks sake









Now I'm really out of luck.

So I set my vcore to 1.470v in the bios to get counter the terrible v drop I'm getting, so hwinfo showed it at a min of 1.424v throughout the duration of the test which I thought would be good to pass as silicon lottery got it through and hour of realbench stress with that voltage but it got to about 40mins and blue screened with a kmode exception not handled error.

I really don't know what to do now.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Oh for fks sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really out of luck.
> 
> So I set my vcore to 1.470v in the bios to get counter the terrible v drop I'm getting, so hwinfo showed it at a min of 1.424v throughout the duration of the test which I thought would be good to pass as silicon lottery got it through and hour of realbench stress with that voltage but it got to about 40mins and blue screened with a kmode exception not handled error.
> 
> I really don't know what to do now.


Up the voltage some more, go for 4.7, use your conputer without passing realbench (if you can encode x264 for 10 hours, what else would you do that's more stressful than that?), get a different motherboard, or send the processor back.

Most people including me needed less voltage than silicon lottery stated. I still suspect your motherboard not living up to the VIII hero's potential.


----------



## ZXMustang

It's idling at 19c.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you ran 10h of x264 and an hour of realbench with the GPUs at stock settings, the system is probably good to go. I would download a copy of HCI memtest and run it according to the author's instructions to ensure the ram is stable. Once you OC the GPUs ... only the games you play can tell for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - fill out rig builder and add your rig to your signature block (how-to link in mine)


+1
Better yet is that linux + googlestresstest. Its excellent.
Raja has that on his guide. Used it many times. As good as hci memtest deluxe boot version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Stresstest is not intensive enough to confirm gpu stability."*
> 
> What about Furmark?


No point. Ure drivers will throttle when it detect furmark.
Best way is to test it out on games.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Up the voltage some more, go for 4.7, use your conputer without passing realbench (if you can encode x264 for 10 hours, what else would you do that's more stressful than that?), get a different motherboard, or send the processor back.
> 
> Most people including me needed less voltage than silicon lottery stated. I still suspect your motherboard not living up to the VIII hero's potential.


Yay I finally just passed the realbench stress test for one hour! In my last run I had only set vcore to 1.465 so 1.470 finally got me through the run which dropped to 1.432v under full load and that did it!
88C (even with a delid that's horrible) on the core was nasty though but doubt I'll see that temp with my voltage set to adaptive. Plus that was max avrage was 73c

I'm going to run a realbench 8 hour now to confirm stability and if it passes then I'm going to look at new motherboard which I could run at 1.440 and it wouldn't droop as much as the msi thus brining my temps down.

If it doesn't pass I think I will do what you said and either live with 10 hours x264 or go to 4.7ghz. Would be no point me sending the chip back as I don't think there's anything wrong with it.

Thanks for all your help today man It is much much much appreciated. You're a credit to the forum.

edit: btw that 1.470 run I forgot to turn off my gpu and ram overclock and it got through so that also good news


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yay I finally just passed the realbench stress test for one hour! In my last run I had only set vcore to 1.465 so 1.470 finally got me through the run which dropped to 1.432v under full load and that did it!
> 88C (even with a delid that's horrible) on the core was nasty though but doubt I'll see that temp with my voltage set to adaptive. Plus that was max avrage was 73c
> 
> I'm going to run a realbench 8 hour now to confirm stability and if it passes then I'm going to look at new motherboard which I could run at 1.440 and it wouldn't droop as much as the msi thus brining my temps down.
> 
> If it doesn't pass I think I will do what you said and either live with 10 hours x264 or go to 4.7ghz. Would be no point me sending the chip back as I don't think there's anything wrong with it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help today man It is much much much appreciated. You're a credit to the forum.
> 
> edit: btw that 1.470 run I forgot to turn off my gpu and ram overclock and it got through so that also good news


Whats the point 8 hrs

Do realworld test.
Encode a bluray/remux on insane setting with commandline h264 or gui.
Run folding on cpu n gpu

If ure really a stability nut..latest Linpack commandline max out ure ram.. Or linx.. Latest prime 24/7, memtest hci, googlestresstest

Realbench is suppose to be a short 1-2hrs test for realworld workload. U adjust anything during usage..
Cpu/imc/ram/digi vrm settings..


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Are you on ice or some sub arctic ambient temperatures? There is no way that chip is running at 19c otherwise lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Oh and idle temps are a disgusting 19c across all 4 cores. Man this is the good setup Im telling you.


I also idle between 17º and 19º c and that is about my room temp.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Whats the point 8 hrs
> 
> Do realworld test.


x264 IS real world test, that's why it was suggested so much in the first place - there's little difference between manually going to encode a bluray or running the x264 package in OP

Time is just time. It's much much much much easier to pass a 1 hour run than a 5 or 20 hour run by luck. If you fail after 17 hours of continuous encoding, you would have passed the 1 hour test 16 times.

Running tests forever isn't a great way to determine stability (better to get very nearly stable and then add a healthy amount of voltage) but there's a lot of benefit to running longer tests than 1 hour to find the point where your CPU is almost but just not quite stable enough to run them.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> x264 IS real world test, that's why it was suggested so much in the first place - there's little difference between manually going to encode a bluray or running the x264 package in OP
> 
> Time is just time. It's much much much much easier to pass a 1 hour run than a 5 or 20 hour run by luck. If you fail after 17 hours of continuous encoding, you would have passed the 1 hour test 16 times.
> 
> Running tests forever isn't a great way to determine stability (better to get very nearly stable and then add a healthy amount of voltage) but there's a lot of benefit to running longer tests than 1 hour to find the point where your CPU is almost but just not quite stable enough to run them.


No its not. Realbench x264 preset is not strenous enough.
Try encoding some blurays/remuxes on dual pass min on higher quality presets or custom. I am part of a encoder group.. I do arnd 20 encodes a month. Each depending on length n bitrate can take arnd 5-7 hrs. The x264 realbench x264 stable is not Real world stable for encoders.

Also realbench advatange compared to other test is the stresstest. Thats the best way to stress ure imc/cpu/pcie/pch stability..


----------



## Cyro999

We have a custom x264 test in the guide. If you have suggestions for improving it, please leave them


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> We have a custom x264 test in the guide. If you have suggestions for improving it, please leave them


Problem is ure not encoding. Try it with a remux/blurays bro.
Its ure video sample thats the issue.. Try something with 150k-200k frames.
The stresstest stable is i would say 95-99% there. Just tweaking a few settings thats not vcore related.

Thats y i recommend doing that. Just waiting for my rams n monoblock for m8e to complete the transition.. Gonna be interesting 64gb 3000mhz. Cpu still deciding should i buy off the shelf or from silicon lottery. Need 4.8 to make this worth it as gonna be spending usd 2k on cpu/mobo/ram/monoblock. N because of m8e odd pcie spacing..need to get a longer terminal for gpu block.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Problem is ure not encoding. Try it with a remux/blurays bro


It's an encoding test - It uses x264 to encode a movie clip. What are you suggesting to do differently?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ~
> No point. Ure drivers will throttle when it detect furmark.
> Best way is to test it out on games.


Don't use "Ure drivers".


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's an encoding test - It uses x264 to encode a movie clip. What are you suggesting to do differently?


Get a video with 150-200k frames. Will paste my settings later. I think the issue is the movie clip


----------



## Cyro999

I can't think of anything more real world than taking the encoder revision that's making the system crash during offline and/or live encodes (when everything else works fine in months of usage), optimizing it for increased CPU load and then leaving the CPU @100% load with it until you know how much voltage it roughly takes to pass 1hr, 10hrs etc so that you can then add the right amount extra

I don't think the amount of frames in the video really matters at all - if it did, we would be encoding 1 run that took 10 hours to complete, rather than 50 runs that take 8 minutes each to complete


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I can't think of anything more real world than taking the encoder revision that's making the system crash during offline and/or live encodes, optimizing it for increased CPU load and then leaving the CPU @100% load with it until you know how much voltage it roughly takes to pass 1hr, 10hrs etc so that you can then add the right amount extra
> 
> I don't think the amount of frames in the video really matters at all - if it did, we would be encoding 1 run that took 10 hours to complete, rather than 50 runs that take 8 minutes each to complete


Simple. If extreme absolute stability.. Linpack commandline
Pass 20 rounds of that with 4dimms populated.. Ure vcore will nvr be questioned.

X264 only on its own in realbench is useless in my test. The stresstest however is awesome. Pass two hours. Do a few bd/remux encodes.. Play a few long session gaming. Ure good. Normally any issue faced later is not related to vcore.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Simple. If extreme absolute stability.. Linpack commandline


Linpack isn't the hardest test to pass, though - just the highest power draw. Those two things don't neccesarily correlate


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linpack isn't the hardest test to pass, though - just the highest power draw. Those two things don't neccesarily correlate


Thats cause 99% ppl are not using up all their memory n havent tried with 4dimm,
Its the best to test early scaling on cpu oc when temp is not a issue.. Hitting later higher end oc its not feasible because of temps.

Nvr saw anybody doing that even 4790k @4.8 etc. 4.7 afaik only me.

For now raja recommendation of realbench stresstest n googlestresstest is good.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ~
> ~
> For now raja recommendation of realbench stresstest n googlestresstest is good.


Raja recommends Realbench because it doubles as an Asus marketing tool. Also, testing memory in a non-Windows environment when Windows is the target usage environment makes no sense to me. Simultaneously stressing CPU and memory in Windows makes more sense (Prime95 or Linpack).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Linpack isn't the hardest test to pass, though - just the highest power draw. Those two things don't neccesarily correlate











Finally. A high temp stressor that holds a constant load - like hammering the FPU is is actually easier for the cpu logic to deal with than a stressor which sequences different proc calls across the cpu architecture. p95 small FFTs tests your cooling solution, not the stability of the system or core. Delid and it's solved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Raja recommends Realbench because it doubles as an Asus marketing tool. Also, testing memory in a non-Windows environment when Windows is the target usage environment makes no sense to me. Simultaneously stressing CPU and memory in Windows makes more sense (Prime95 or Linpack).


p95 as a memory stability test is crap. Use HCI memtest. Realbench as a marketing tool? C;mon dude. that's just ridiculous. GSAT is a good (and fast) memory stress test, but can miss i/o and cache load impact that windows (unfortunately) puts on the components.


----------



## selbyftw

Can anyone recommend any motherboards with little vdroop or at at least good options in the bios to counter it with LCC. My msi board is horrific with sometimes nearly 0.050v lost through vdroop which means to get a 1.424v oc stable I have to set 1.470ish in the bios

It has LCC in the latest bios but doesn't do anything.

I would like a black and red board to fit into my colour scheme

What is typical vdroop for ya'll on your boards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any motherboards with little vdroop or at at least good options in the bios to counter it with LCC. My msi board is horrific with sometimes nearly 0.050v lost through vdroop.
> 
> It has LCC in the latest bios but doesn't do anything.
> 
> What is typical vdroop for ya'll on your boards?


Asus (any), Asrock OCF

I set a 40mV droop on my Asus Maximus VIII Extreme (LLC4)/6700K and 6600K for 4.6 - 4.9GHZ.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Raja recommends Realbench because it doubles as an Asus marketing tool.


This is not true, two of us privately found a talented coder on our forum who could code a real world type stress test. Nothing more to it than that. Influence was the old CPC benchmark from back in the day. The then forum admin and me wanted something that used real world apps for workload and we arranged ourselves to pay for the kid's services to code it. As a combined tool it's convienient and doesn't jam CPUs with unccessary current loads, hence my preference.

Also helps to have a variety of isolating tests for debugging. For memory alone, I haven't found anything better than stressapp (yet).


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ~
> ~
> p95 as a memory stability test is crap. Use HCI memtest. Realbench as a marketing tool? C;mon dude. that's just ridiculous. GSAT is a good (and fast) memory stress test, but can miss i/o and cache load impact that windows (unfortunately) puts on the components.


*"p95 as a memory stability test is crap."*

Like Furmark, if you can't use it, don't.

*"Use HCI memtest."*

Have it, waste of time.

*"Realbench as a marketing tool? C;mon dude. that's just ridiculous."*

You obviously know nothing about subliminal advertising.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"p95 as a memory stability test is crap."*
> 
> Like Furmark, if you can't use it, don't.
> 
> *"Use HCI memtest."*
> 
> Have it, waste of time.
> 
> *"Realbench as a marketing tool? C;mon dude. that's just ridiculous."*
> 
> *You obviously know nothing about subliminal advertising*.


I can use either on any of my rigs... but choose to not waste time with meaningless stresstests. LOL- dropped furmark after my 7970s . Silly power virus.
"subliminal" ? you really are off the reservation. Take the aluminum hat off please.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is not true, two of us privately found a talented coder on our forum who could code a real world type stress test. Nothing more to it than that. Influence was the old CPC benchmark from back in the day. The then forum admin and me wanted something that used real world apps for workload and we arranged ourselves to pay for the kid's services to code it. As a combined tool it's convienient and doesn't jam CPUs with unccessary current loads, hence my preference.
> 
> Also helps to have a variety of isolating tests for debugging. For memory alone, I haven't found anything better than stressapp (yet).


Let's put it this way, it would be easier to believe you, regarding Realbench, if every instance of ROG, shots of Asus MBs and anything remotely connected to Asus were absent from Realbench. Yes, kinda strange with my ROG avitar and me recommending Asus boards without hesitation.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Let's put it this way, it would be easier to believe you, regarding Realbench, if every instance of ROG, shots of Asus MBs and anything remotely connected to Asus were absent from Realbench. Yes, kinda strange with my ROG avitar and me recommending Asus boards without hesitation.


The videos are about as subliminal as your avatar.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Let's put it this way, it would be easier to believe you, regarding Realbench, if every instance of ROG, shots of Asus MBs and anything remotely connected to Asus were absent from Realbench. Yes, kinda strange with my ROG avitar and me recommending Asus boards without hesitation.


So guess ab/precision n some futuremark ( had msi logo)
All games with nvidia/amd/intel logo..

Are out of the door. Not gonna be bothered with what they do etc..
?????
Right on back to the stone age..eh..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> So guess ab/precision n some futuremark ( had msi logo)
> All games with nvidia/amd/intel logo..
> 
> Are out of the door. Not gonna be bothered with what they do etc..
> 
> ?????
> 
> Right on back to the stone age..


Money talks and expects something in return. Realbench was obviously funded by Asus and Asus expects something in return. Therefore, when someone from Asus recommends Realbench, it raises a conflict of interest flag, unless you're a little boy who jumped off a turnip truck the night before.


----------



## [email protected]

Assuming i recommend a benchmark simply because of it using asus video and pics is wide of the mark.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Assuming i recommend a benchmark simply because of it using asus video and pics is wide of the mark.


You're twisting my original statement which was;

*"Raja recommends Realbench because it doubles as an Asus marketing tool."*

Long story short.....For all intents and purposes, Realbench is an Asus product, albeit free of charge. For you to recommend anything else, in the same category, would be surprising.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're twisting my original statement which was;
> 
> *"Raja recommends Realbench because it doubles as an Asus marketing tool."*
> 
> Long story short.....For all intents and purposes, Realbench is an Asus product, albeit free of charge. For you to recommend anything else, in the same category, would be surprising.


There is nothing else like it in a single package (this is also why Richard and I had it coded by one of our forum mods). The videos and logos were added after the benchmark was created - the benchmark was not created for the videos and logos. You made an assumption with disparaging intent over my contribution, and your assumption is not correct.

I also find the twist over "category" at this stage amusing. I must be getting "kickbacks" for HCI and stressapp also


----------



## selbyftw

When I set my 'cpu base clock' to 100.00 in the bios and boot into my system and run cpu-z the speed goes up to about 100.03 which moves my core speed to around 4820mhz, does that happen for everyone? I can change this down to get the bus speed to bang on 100.00 with the command center msi app and that makes my overlock spot on 4800mhz.

I highly doubt if that effect stability because it only a few mhz but do everyones else do that when set to 100.00 in bios?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is nothing else like it in a single package (this is also why Richard and I had it coded by one of our forum mods). The videos and logos were added after the benchmark was created - the benchmark was not created for the videos and logos. You made an assumption with disparaging intent over my contribution, and your assumption is not correct.
> 
> I also find the twist over "category" at this stage amusing. I must be getting "kickbacks" for HCI and stressapp also


*"There is nothing else like it in a single package"*

Sounds like Asus sales talk to me. I seldom use Realbench, my "real world" must be different.

*"The videos and logos were added after the benchmark was created"*

SOP no doubt.

*"You made an assumption with disparaging intent"*

You're a mind reader now?

*"I must be getting "kickbacks" for HCI and stressapp also"*

The thought did cross my mind. Google stock perhaps.

We're going nowhere with this, give it a rest. *THREAD HIJACK ALERT!!!*


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> When I set my 'cpu base clock' to 100.00 in the bios and boot into my system and run cpu-z the speed goes up to about 100.03 which moves my core speed to around 4820mhz, does that happen for everyone? I can change this down to get the bus speed to bang on 100.00 with the command center msi app and that makes my overlock spot on 4800mhz.
> 
> I highly doubt if that effect stability because it only a few mhz but do everyones else do that when set to 100.00 in bios?


Find & Disable a setting called "*CPU* Spread Spectrum" in your BIOS.
CPU was bolded for a reason, don't disable VRM Spread Spectrum or any other similar things, just CPU Spread Spectrum.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"There is nothing else like it in a single package"*
> 
> Sounds like Asus sales talk to me. I seldom use Realbench, my "real world" must be different.
> 
> *"The videos and logos were added after the benchmark was created"*
> 
> SOP no doubt.


Was done without ASUS content, so no SOP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"You made an assumption with disparaging intent"*
> 
> You're a mind reader now?


No, it is obvious from your post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"I must be getting "kickbacks" for HCI and stressapp also"*
> 
> The thought did cross my mind. Google stock perhaps.


Wrong again, have no stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> We're going nowhere with this, give it a rest. *THREAD HIJACK ALERT!!!*


A good lesson to you not to make statements based on assumption in future.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Find & Disable a setting called "*CPU* Spread Spectrum" in your BIOS.
> CPU was bolded for a reason, don't disable VRM Spread Spectrum or any other similar things, just CPU Spread Spectrum.


Mhhhn in the bios (uefi) now but can't see that setting anywhere.

What would that do would that stop it from changing from 100.00 to 100.03 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

always good to have the loose screws shaken out.









but, hey - I own G stock... unfortunately GSAT and it's small audience aren't going to impact the top line.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Mhhhn in the bios (uefi) now but can't see that setting anywhere.
> 
> What would that do would that stop it from changing from 100.00 to 100.03 ?


it's really not an issue for performance. If that bios has the capability, disable cpu and bclk spread spectrum. Otherwise, it is okay to leave it as is. Also, you actually should disable VRM spreadspectrum if I'm not mistaken. will have to check my rig later...


----------



## [email protected]

The .3 offset is usually a bit more stable on the clockgen output, hence its used by default. Shamino probed some clockgen outputs in the past and found that value best. Real world gains are likely small, but every little bit helps so it's kept that way.

VRM spread spectrum is normally disabled on most boards. It modulates the VRM freq to reduce peak magnitude of noise. For overclocking, it is best disabled.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's really not an issue for performance. If that bios has the capability, disable cpu and bclk spread spectrum. Otherwise, it is okay to leave it as is. Also, you actually should disable VRM spreadspectrum if I'm not mistaken. will have to check my rig later...


No my bios doesn't have that setting. The only way for me to get 4800mhz bang on is to use the msi command center and adjust the bus speed to 100.00 down from 100.03 when the OS starts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The .3 offset is usually a bit more stable on the clockgen ouput, hence its used by default. Shamino probed some clockgen outputs in the past and found that value best. Real world gains arelikely small, but every little bit helps so its kept that way.
> 
> Vrm spread spectrum is normally disabled on most boards. It modulates the vrm freq to reduce peak magnitude of noise. For overclocking it is best disabled.


Do you think the extra .3 can cause instability? (10-20mhz) In my bios when I change it it also changes my dram speed to over what its rated so maybe this could mess things up.

Basically I have a chip that Silicon lottery have rated at 4.8ghz with 1.424v and I can't seem to get it pass any tests without blue screen or feezing even up to voltages 1.450.

I'm trying to figure out why this is and I've narrowed it down to either the terrible Vdroop that this motherboard has (up to 0.046v in some cases) or if I am going over the 4.8ghz mark and this chip won't do that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> No my bios doesn't have that setting. The only way for me to get 4800mhz bang on is to use the msi command center and adjust the bus speed to 100.00 down from 100.03 when the OS starts.
> Do you think the extra .3 can cause instability? (10-20mhz) In my bios when I change it it also changes my dram speed to over what its rated so maybe this could mess things up.
> 
> Basically I have a chip that Silicon lottery have rated at 4.8ghz with 1.424v and I can't seem to get it pass any tests without blue screen or feezing even up to voltages 1.450.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why this is and I've narrowed it down to either the terrible Vdroop that this motherboard has (up to 0.046v in some cases) or if I am going over the 4.8ghz mark and this chip won't do that.


Why don't you cut the comedy and state your DRAM related parameters?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> No my bios doesn't have that setting. The only way for me to get 4800mhz bang on is to use the msi command center and adjust the bus speed to 100.00 down from 100.03 when the OS starts.
> Do you think the extra .3 can cause instability? (10-20mhz) In my bios when I change it it also changes my dram speed to over what its rated so maybe this could mess things up.
> 
> Basically I have a chip that Silicon lottery have rated at 4.8ghz with 1.424v and I can't seem to get it pass any tests without blue screen or feezing even up to voltages 1.450.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why this is and I've narrowed it down to either the terrible Vdroop that this motherboard has (up to 0.046v in some cases) or if I am going over the 4.8ghz mark and this chip won't do that.


You can test stability by running the test both ways to compare.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Why don't you cut the comedy and state your DRAM related parameters?


read the thread, all the information is already around..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> read the thread, all the information is already around..


What's the DRAM frequency and voltage?


----------



## albyzor

I've made the new settings and it seems very stable - no more flickering or black screens

- ram at 1.4
- SA and VCCIO at 1.1
- cpu llc level 5 and cpu voltage set at 1.375 - read 1.376

http://postimg.org/image/ksh7ruy2b/
http://postimg.org/image/mb6bc8nhb/

I want to know if i should touch dram vtt voltage or let it be at that value. what about dmi voltage, vppddr voltage, core ppl voltage, pch core voltage ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Basically I have a chip that Silicon lottery have rated at 4.8ghz with 1.424v and I can't seem to get it pass any tests without blue screen or feezing even up to voltages 1.450.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why this is and I've narrowed it down to either the terrible Vdroop that this motherboard has (up to 0.046v in some cases) or if I am going over the 4.8ghz mark and this chip won't do that.


Hello

You need to know if the spec'd VCORE is actual or set and if set what the actual VCORE was. The Hero they use for testing can be configured to hold close to the set voltage while under load. The overly course adjustments your board offers could be the difference. VRM transient response will most likely be quite different between these boards also which would effect VCORE..


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You need to know if the spec'd VCORE is actual or set and if set what the actual VCORE was. The Hero they use for testing can be configured to hold close to the set voltage while under load. The overly course adjustments your board offers could be the difference. VRM transient response will most likely be quite different between these boards also which would effect VCORE..


Yeah I will ask them I have the chip going through the benchmark at the moment at 4.7ghz 1.435v which droops down to 1.392 under load but hopefully that will be enough to get it through at 4.7ghz.

I'm tempted to pick up the board they used as I've heard it's good with vdroop and lcc controls but it wouldn't quite fit in with my red and black build as its kind of all black.

The other boards I were looking at were the new asrock pro gaming i7 or the asrock gaming k6 but I'm not sure what they are like in terms of vdroop and stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I will ask them I have the chip going through the benchmark at the moment at 4.7ghz 1.435v which droops down to 1.392 under load but hopefully that will be enough to get it through at 4.7ghz.
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up the board they used as I've heard it's good with vdroop and lcc controls but it wouldn't quite fit in with my red and black build as its kind of all black.
> 
> The other boards I were looking at were the new asrock pro gaming i7 or the asrock gaming k6 but I'm not sure what they are like in terms of vdroop and stuff.


if you do get a new MB, go with the Hero. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I will ask them I have the chip going through the benchmark at the moment at 4.7ghz 1.435v which droops down to 1.392 under load but hopefully that will be enough to get it through at 4.7ghz.
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up the board they used as I've heard it's good with vdroop and lcc controls but it wouldn't quite fit in with my red and black build as its kind of all black.
> 
> The other boards I were looking at were the new asrock pro gaming i7 or the asrock gaming k6 but I'm not sure what they are like in terms of vdroop and stuff.


Read this first;

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/05/msi_z170a_gaming_m7_lga_1151_motherboard_review/7#.Vmyv4EnSmUk

*The MSI Z170A Gaming M7 seems to suffer from a fair amount of vDroop. Under full load you'll see as much as a .40v drop in voltage. It seems to be pretty steady. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't offer much in the way of compensation for vDroop. There are two settings in the BIOS: "auto" and "enthusiastic +1." I'm not sure what that means but the latter seems to help with stability.*

Then get help in an MSI forum...Last chance before being "suckered" by a predominantly Asus "crew". Which includes myself.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you do get a new MB, go with the Hero. You will not be disappointed.


that's been my favourite so far I've heard nothing but good things about it, only thin that is stopping me pulling the trigger is it won't really fit into my black and red theme.

What board do you have?


----------



## MoGTy

Is it a common thing for some PSUs to overclock a lot better?

I thought I simply lost at the silicon lottery (again) but ever since I went from an Antec EW550 Platinum edition PSU to a Corsair RM650x I was able to achieve higher overclocks at the same voltage. I never thought this made such a difference especially considering the Corsair is "only" gold certified. I'm really happy with the overclock but also a bit disappointed in the Antec PSU now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> that's been my favourite so far I've heard nothing but good things about it, only thin that is stopping me pulling the trigger is it won't really fit into my black and red theme.
> 
> What board do you have?


*Asus Maximus VIII Extreme.*

Amazing MB!


----------



## deathroll

Hey folks. What do Vcore and VID imply for Skylake? I refer that HWiNFO readings. VID becomes higher than Vcore under load. It was opposite in Haswell times.

Seems like different than Haswell. It's a little confusing.

Can anyone give an explanation?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey folks. What do Vcore and VID imply for Skylake? I refer that HWiNFO readings. VID becomes higher than Vcore under load. It was opposite in Haswell times.
> 
> Seems like different than Haswell. It's a little confusing.
> 
> Can anyone give an explanation?


VID is the specific processor's mV per Hz calibration... eg, what the cpu will request for a given frequency. Once you overclock your rig beyond the stock turbo multi, the VID is meaningless. Vcore is the voltage the cpu actually uses.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VID is the specific processor's mV per Hz calibration... eg, what the cpu will request for a given frequency. Once you overclock your rig beyond the stock turbo multi, the VID is meaningless. Vcore is the voltage the cpu actually uses.


Thanks for your reply. Increasing voltage setting from BIOS is also increases VID reading on HWiNFO. It is reverse of what you've told. If I'm true, actually we override VID from BIOS. So, this is normal. I understand now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Increasing voltage setting from BIOS is also increases VID reading on HWiNFO. It is reverse of what you've told. If I'm true, actually we override VID from BIOS. So, this is normal. I understand now


once you exceed the max stock multiplier the value shown for VID is meaningless... it will float even more with adaptive voltage. this "changing VID" has been a common observation since sandy bridge. Since you (should) disable CPU SVID when overclocking, the value is truely meaning and functionless.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Asus Maximus VIII Extreme.*
> 
> Amazing MB!


That one was a little out of my price range but I've gone for the HERO model. Sold my M7 and h440 black and red and bought the hero and the noctis 450, going from a red and black build to a stealth black and silver kinda look.

Whatt LCC level do you tend to use and do you get much vdroop?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> That one was a little out of my price range but I've gone for the HERO model. Sold my M7 and h440 black and red and bought the hero and the noctis 450, going from a red and black build to a stealth black and silver kinda look.
> 
> Whatt LCC level do you tend to use and do you get much vdroop?


LLC level 5 gives me the same voltage I set under load on the hero.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> LLC level 5 gives me the same voltage I set under load on the hero.


Oh nice that sounds good. In other news my chipped passed at 10 hour x264 and a 8 hour realbench stress test at 4.7ghz 1.380v which is good and safe to say that it's stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> That one was a little out of my price range but I've gone for the HERO model. Sold my M7 and h440 black and red and bought the hero and the noctis 450, going from a red and black build to a stealth black and silver kinda look.
> 
> Whatt LCC level do you tend to use and do you get much vdroop?


I use a mid level LLC... so ~ 30-40mV droop. Vdroop is a good thing for a 24/7 rig. I would not use a seting that adds voltage to the idle voltage, or one that defeats vdroop of vcore - or on any voltage rail the EEs think required it. Especially for 24/7, day-driver settings. Benchmarking is a different consideration.
My







Opinions on this vary, but the facts and physics are real.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
LLC affects vdroop of vcore on this platform. The rationale for incorporation of droop on a voltage rail is intended to compensate for the uSec transient voltage spikes that will occur at any constant voltage when the current load (eg power, work etc) state changes. Transient voltage excursions cause degradation but can lead to over.. or more importantly, undershoot (leading to a crash when a high load ends). This voltage swing, both over and undershoot is spec'd at 70mV for 10microSec in non-virus mode on the 6th gen processors (product datasheet, Table 7-2)... so, a droop of 70mV under load would theoretically spike to the set idle voltage under these test conditions. Defeating Vdroop will produce spikes well above the voltage set in bios. You will not see the LCTVS in any OS software or with a DMM. The V_OVS does occur - it's a property of the circuit. The issue is only whether you we want to understand or "corral" the spike by permitting vdroop or not. bAsically, idle voltage is doing nothing - it's a potential. Current does work, so load voltage is what is should be a concern, not the idle voltage.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> once you exceed the max stock multiplier the value shown for VID is meaningless... it will float even more with adaptive voltage. this "changing VID" has been a common observation since sandy bridge. Since you (should) disable CPU SVID when overclocking, the value is truely meaning and functionless.


Thanks a lot. I'm new to overclocking stuffs. I missed Sandy generation.

Dou you recommend manual or adaptive mode voltage when stressing system? Besides, I left EIST and C-States on auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I'm new to overclocking stuffs. I missed Sandy generation.
> 
> Dou you recommend manual or adaptive mode voltage when stressing system? Besides, I left EIST and C-States on auto.


IMO, start your OC using manual voltage and once you have a good idea of the clocks and voltage you will use. then change over to adaptive for daily use.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I jumped on the skylake train! What are people getting for stock load voltages? (Under P95 my 6600k is at 1.1v)


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I will ask them I have the chip going through the benchmark at the moment at 4.7ghz 1.435v which droops down to 1.392 under load but hopefully that will be enough to get it through at 4.7ghz.
> 
> I'm tempted to pick up the board they used as I've heard it's good with vdroop and lcc controls but it wouldn't quite fit in with my red and black build as its kind of all black.
> 
> The other boards I were looking at were the new asrock pro gaming i7 or the asrock gaming k6 but I'm not sure what they are like in terms of vdroop and stuff.


Im quite happy with my Asus z170 PRO gaming. Not as good in the tweaking department as the Maximus, but still a good budget/performance board. It's not a ROG mobo but very close to a entry level of it, even has ROG front base conectors









My experience with this board and my 6600k has been of no Vdroop. Vcore even goes above what i've set in bios, my settings are some pages back but im charted and you can look it up in OP (although i intend to re-do those when i get GPU). I do have a poor chip so i couldn't get above 4.6 atm but i know i can get 4.7 clock if i tweak SA and VccIO and go over my confort limit in Vcore ^_^


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Im quite happy with my Asus z170 PRO gaming. Not as good in the tweaking department as the Maximus, but still a good budget/performance board. It's not a ROG mobo but very close to a entry level of it, even has ROG front base conectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with this board and my 6600k has been of no Vdroop. Vcore even goes above what i've set in bios, my settings are some pages back but im charted and you can look it up in OP (although i intend to re-do those when i get GPU). I do have a poor chip so i couldn't get above 4.6 atm but i know i can get 4.7 clock if i tweak SA and VccIO and go over my confort limit in Vcore ^_^


There is such thing as positive vdroop where the voltage which you set is higher under load and that can be a very bad thing.

Silicon lottery have some 6600k's at 4.9ghz. You should sell your chip and pay the extra for it and a delid IMO


----------



## selbyftw

Hello could I be charted at my current OC, wizzie. I will try again with my hero board at 4.8ghz then.

Username: Selbyftw
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock:
Core Multiplier:47
Core Frequency:4.7ghz
Cache Frequency:4.1
Vcore in UEFI: 1.380v
Vcore: 1.344v under load
FCLK: 1,000 mhz
Cooling Solution: h100i gtx Delid
Stability Test: 8 hour Realbench Stress test and 24 hour (overkill lol) x264 custom test 16 threads
Batch Number: L538B759
Ram Speed: 2666MHZ XMP CAS 16-18-18-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
Motherboard: MSI GAMING M7 BETA BIOS 1.93
LLC Setting: MODE 1 (DIDN'T CHANGE VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD NO MATTER WHAT SET TO)
Misc Comments: Silicon lottery delid rated at 4.8ghz 1.424v but due to motherboard restrictions can only get it at 4.7ghz

 24hr x264

 8hr realbench


----------



## Jpmboy

That's a daaum good 6700K you got there.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a daaum good 6700K you got there.


Unless I'm missing something, 79C core max for Realbench @4.7Ghz is not good at all.


----------



## muhd86

guys i plan to get a 6700k with gigabyte gaming g1 mobo ....going to be oc it for the 1st time . so what are the voltages to be used , and i have to play with the multi only and the other things on auto .


----------



## ZXMustang

SO after extensive testing, my 6700K is basically a super stable 4.6ghz chip. I have the voltage set to a nice and neat 1.350v and it droops to 1.320v under 100% load. I can stress it all day and night at this setting. And I also got adaptive working, so the voltage at idle drops to below 1v down in the .8-.9 range. So the idle temps are Oh So Nice.

With all that being said, anything a hair over 4.6ghz requires a ton more voltage. I got it stable at 4.8ghz, but it needs 1.500, and will only do it if I keep it at 46 and run the baseclock at 104.37. And this is stable for gaming, but will not pass long term stress tests. So I could leave that in place, and run that huge voltage to it while generating more heat, but why for 200 more mhz. I see no value in running that much heat and power through my new 6700k. 4.6 is respectable and very fast.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Im quite happy with my Asus z170 PRO gaming. Not as good in the tweaking department as the Maximus, but still a good budget/performance board. It's not a ROG mobo but very close to a entry level of it, even has ROG front base conectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with this board and my 6600k has been of no Vdroop. Vcore even goes above what i've set in bios, my settings are some pages back but im charted and you can look it up in OP (although i intend to re-do those when i get GPU). I do have a poor chip so i couldn't get above 4.6 atm but i know i can get 4.7 clock if i tweak SA and VccIO and go over my confort limit in Vcore ^_^


If measured with an oscilloscope, you would see voltage fluctuations when transitioning from idle to load, or vice versa. Software and multi-meters are not a suitable tool to evaluate what the voltage is doing in real-time. The transitions happen in uS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, 79C core max for Realbench @4.7Ghz is not good at all.


Cooling is usually "operator mount quality" dependent, and an H100i is, well an H100i. 4.7GHz stable at 1.344V under load is good.


----------



## m3tpe

Hey guys..

Just built a Skylake pc yesterday with i5-6600k and Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger board.
This is paired with G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) and Noctua DH15 w/ both fans connected to the ROG board (no low noise adapter, but in cpu1/2 pins).
I'm pretty much a rookie when it comes to overclocking. I updated the bios today using the updater.
Set the the bios to run XMP for the memory.
Used "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" and did the auto overclock. I set it on per core and had the o/cing start from the cpu clock. It was able to hit 4.7 stable and 4.8 is when the program gave a blue screen.
From the looks of the temps (running prime95), it stayed at 50C with the fans on "highest" in the fan control app.

Anyway to get higher clock through the program? or should I learn to do it in the bios?

16


----------



## ladcrooks

do not use prime, nor would i use auto for the sake of my cpu!









at 4.8 i find it hard to believe your temps were at 50 degrees


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> do not use prime, nor would i use auto for the sake of my cpu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 4.8 i find it hard to believe your temps were at 50 degrees


Are you saying that Asus utility is giving me the wrong temps?


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Are you saying that Asus utility is giving me the wrong temps?


Unless the room temperature is in the single digits C it's wrong. Check the temps with another tool. Latest HWinfo etc.


----------



## UKSimmer

Hello guys! The thread is a bit long for me and I'm still making my way through page 1 (out of 46!!) and most info goes over my head as I'm a newbie overclocker. I have started *my own thread* with my newbie questions and I really would appreciate some help with my questions. I would apologize in advance if my questions are answered on this thread but like I said, I'm still making my way through this one and most of it is not making much sense.

Anyway, thanks for making the guide in the first place, so far my 6600K is stable at 4.5GHz but I'm at 1.450V hitting 60-66 C with Prime 95 (27.9) and 63-73 C with IntelBurnTest.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Unless the room temperature is in the single digits C it's wrong. Check the temps with another tool. Latest HWinfo etc.


thanks for the info, just read the first page a bit. Going to download new stress apps and load HWInfo to check temps during stress.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a daaum good 6700K you got there.


yeah I'm really happy with it , my 980 ti overlocks really well too even though it has a really low asic quality.

I guess that's why I paid the extra £80 to get a cpu this good that will last me years to come.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, 79C core max for Realbench @4.7Ghz is not good at all.


To be honest throughout the test when I checked the temps where always around the 65-73 mark which is perfectly fine for such a strenuous test. The average reported in hwinfo Is what I care more about than the max (in this case 67c average) because all it takes is for the cpu to just go up to 79c for even a millisecond and that is what it will be as max temp in hwinfo. Once the stress test is done it's very doubtfull you'll ever see those temps again unless you're doing a **** ton of encoding and stuff but in my case I've been gaming on it as max temps are around 50c in 8 hours of gaming and I idle at about 25c.

All in all a fantastic chip.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys i plan to get a 6700k with gigabyte gaming g1 mobo ....going to be oc it for the 1st time . so what are the voltages to be used , and i have to play with the multi only and the other things on auto .


As the guide states 'All Skylake CPUs so far can hit 4.4GHz. Try 4.4GHz at ~1.35v. It should work and be stable. If not, apply 1.4v. Stable? Good.'

Then keep working your way up until you hit your max GHZ OC then apply a max of 1.45v and then work your way back down the voltage until you find your highest OC at lowest voltage.

In terms of settings all you need to change for a basic overclock is the votlage to manual (some motherboards its called override) and change the multi ratio.


----------



## andersonBLUE

I'm running my 6700k @ 4.6GHZ on 1.350v

Temps 28-32c idle, 60-70c under 100% load

Stable, happy with overclock, don't want to push it any further.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonBLUE*
> 
> I'm running my 6700k @ 4.6GHZ on 1.350v
> 
> Temps 28-32c idle, 60-70c under 100% load
> 
> Stable, happy with overclock, don't want to push it any further.


Can you give me a Cinebench r15 score with normal priority


----------



## andersonBLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Can you give me a Cinebench r15 score with normal priority


I'm getting a score of 987


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonBLUE*
> 
> I'm getting a score of 987


Hum that great









my 4790k 4.7 with uncore at 4.4 do 957. Maybe with higher uncore and a bit faster ram i could reach 1000 + my 4.9 overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## whipple16

is it just me or are the images not resizing big enough to see the pic? I click on the image and its not big enough to see your score or any of the cpuz pages....

Anyways i just got a 992 on CB all i did was set voltage to 3.5 and multi to 46.

Now if on getting my ram to run at rated speeds was that easy!!

EDIT: nevermind just realized there is a button to see the original size image....... problem solved! but not the ram problem


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonBLUE*
> 
> I'm getting a score of 987


I have the same exact setup and OC for my 6700k and I see between 992-1001. When I pushed it from 4.6-4.8, the score jumped to 1032. But the voltage had to be 1.500 to keep it stable. No thanks.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I have the same exact setup and OC for my 6700k and I see between 992-1001. When I pushed it from 4.6-4.8, the score jumped to 1032. But the voltage had to be 1.500 to keep it stable. No thanks.


i failed to post with 4.8 @ 1.375v but its rock solid at 4.6

gonna try and get a few benches in with the voltage around 1.45 and see how high I can get it to boot at tomorrow


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I have the same exact setup and OC for my 6700k and I see between 992-1001. When I pushed it from 4.6-4.8, the score jumped to 1032. But the voltage had to be 1.500 to keep it stable. No thanks.


I see 980s at 4.5 and over 1000 at 4.6. 32

I also found my chip stable at 4.6 and 1.36v. Temps are around 77 degrees under load. I'm sticking with 4.5 since it stable at 1.30.


----------



## cstkl1

@whipple16
Hint for the future. Just open new tab on any pic to view its full size.

Mobile n desktop browser. That overlay is slow.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Well, im testing my 6600k right now with the x264 benchmark. Prime 95 really heats this chip up (850-90C).

Right now I have LLC at high, vdroop seems to be a solid .1v on this Gigabyte z170xp-sli. Im currently at 4.8GHz @ 1.356v (load voltage) average in HWiNFO64. Im only on loop 3 so hopefully the chip stays stable. Right now the cores are averaging 58-60C.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


3400 ram ? damn that fast

Im on 2400 cl10 If i could lower it to like cl9 and run at 2500 + uncore at like 4.7 4.8 with my 4.9 clock and if it would be stable since uncore make core unstable i heard maybe i would reach 1000

Pretty impressive cpu


----------



## bonami2

Well im around 930-940 and with high priority it seem i made 957 did not remember that uh just made 964


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Are you saying that Asus utility is giving me the wrong temps?


if you live in a igloo, no, there right. do a 4.7 and show us with pics, what you show above in an earlier post is no story teller


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> There is such thing as positive vdroop where the voltage which you set is higher under load and that can be a very bad thing.
> 
> Silicon lottery have some 6600k's at 4.9ghz. You should sell your chip and pay the extra for it and a delid IMO


The temps i had during OCCT tests with 100.00x46 are alright, deliding this chip would be a waste of time. Unfortenatly i'm in Europe and SL isn't a direct option when buying CPU's









When i said i see no Vdroop is from HWiNFO64 software, im aware i would need a multimeter or even better an oscilloscope, to see Vdroop as it happens. I'm sure i have some Vdroop but HWiNFO has Vcore mostly above what i set in BIOS, even during OCCT were i do see Vcore jumping around according to load but very rarely going bellow the total adaptive of 1.415V (see 1.408V on extreme load moments). Mostly my chip sits around 1,424Vcore when doing the x46, huge voltage for so little OC i know but this is the most stable OC i got with this chip (and still i have some iGPU issues when running some games, need to try lowering SA and VCCIO and see what that does to general stability).

Anyway, has been fun to OC the chip, got to understand some things that are out of my electronics background, and have always wanted to know but not enough cash flow until recently to try them out, still got some testing and tweaking when i get GPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> 3400 ram ? damn that fast
> Im on 2400 cl10 If i could lower it to like cl9 and run at 2500 + uncore at like 4.7 4.8 with my 4.9 clock and if it would be stable since uncore make core unstable i heard maybe i would reach 1000
> 
> Pretty impressive cpu


If you have samsung ICs SKL will easily do 3466 or higher. those are a GS 3200c16 4x4G kit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> The temps i had during OCCT tests with 100.00x46 are alright, deliding this chip would be a waste of time. Unfortenatly i'm in Europe and SL isn't a direct option when buying CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i said i see no Vdroop is from HWiNFO64 software, *im aware i would need a multimeter or even better an oscilloscope, to see Vdroop as it happens*. I'm sure i have some Vdroop but HWiNFO has Vcore mostly above what i set in BIOS, even during OCCT were i do see Vcore jumping around according to load but very rarely going bellow the total adaptive of 1.415V (see 1.408V on extreme load moments). Mostly my chip sits around 1,424Vcore when doing the x46, huge voltage for so little OC i know but this is the most stable OC i got with this chip (and still i have some iGPU issues when running some games, need to try lowering SA and VCCIO and see what that does to general stability).
> 
> Anyway, has been fun to OC the chip, got to understand some things that are out of my electronics background, and have always wanted to know but not enough cash flow until recently to try them out, still got some testing and tweaking when i get GPU


Actually, you can "see" vdroop with CPUZ or any OS-tool, or a DMM... it's the microSec transient we cannot detect without a scope... and a proper Intel socket tool (really). Vdroop will occur under high load. If you do not see a lowering of the load vcore vs idle vcore, the LLC setting is responsible.


----------



## Jpmboy

new table entry

jpmboy
i3 6300
3800 (base/stock)
38x 102.66
3900MHz
3900MHz
1.210v
Idle vcore = 1.216, Load 1.200V
FCLK: unknown (nothing reports it. set to auto)
Water cooled. Koolance 380i block
p95 1 hour

Ram: 3700 c18-20-20-48-1T
VDIMM = 1.5V
Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC = 5
Comment: locked multiplier SKU. Any higher BCLK and I get a failure to post (Q code "04" so far).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> To be honest throughout the test when I checked the temps where always around the 65-73 mark which is perfectly fine for such a strenuous test. The average reported in hwinfo Is what I care more about than the max (in this case 67c average) because all it takes is for the cpu to just go up to 79c for even a millisecond and that is what it will be as max temp in hwinfo. Once the stress test is done it's very doubtfull you'll ever see those temps again unless you're doing a **** ton of encoding and stuff but in my case I've been gaming on it as max temps are around 50c in 8 hours of gaming and I idle at about 25c.
> 
> All in all a fantastic chip.


The choir doesn't agree with your sermon.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The choir doesn't agree with your sermon.


If by 'Choir' you mean one guy, then yeah sure dude


----------



## andersonBLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Hum that great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 4790k 4.7 with uncore at 4.4 do 957. Maybe with higher uncore and a bit faster ram i could reach 1000 + my 4.9 overclock.










tbh you have a great CPU I wouldn't even consider going to skylake - but the platform is super easy to OC, I'm using a Maximus Hero VIII Motherboard and I have found it excellent and a joy to OC with. And I upgraded from a AMD 1100T.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> I have the same exact setup and OC for my 6700k and I see between 992-1001. When I pushed it from 4.6-4.8, the score jumped to 1032. But the voltage had to be 1.500 to keep it stable. No thanks.


I just retested, this time without any additional applications running (I was doing multiple things at the time last night) and got a score of 1006. I have 16gb RAM @ 2666mhz. Is your voltage also set to 1.350v for your 4.6 OC? I'm wondering whether it's a tad much, even though it's well in the safe limits.


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonBLUE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh you have a great CPU I wouldn't even consider going to skylake - but the platform is super easy to OC, I'm using a Maximus Hero VIII Motherboard and I have found it excellent and a joy to OC with. And I upgraded from a AMD 1100T.
> I just retested, this time without any additional applications running (I was doing multiple things at the time last night) and got a score of 1006. I have 16gb RAM @ 2666mhz. Is your voltage also set to 1.350v for your 4.6 OC? I'm wondering whether it's a tad much, even though it's well in the safe limits.


Yes my voltage is set exactly to 1.350. I also have adaptive mode enabled to let the voltage drop when the CPU is not under load. It works flawlessly and the idle temps are disgustingly awesome. 18-20c. Im running an MSI Z170A gaming M7 board and a Corsair RM750 psu.


----------



## andersonBLUE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZXMustang*
> 
> Yes my voltage is set exactly to 1.350. I also have adaptive mode enabled to let the voltage drop when the CPU is not under load. It works flawlessly and the idle temps are disgustingly awesome. 18-20c. Im running an MSI Z170A gaming M7 board and a Corsair RM750 psu.


Sure - I also have all the 'tree hugging' modes enabled, idles at 800mhz with a voltage of around 0.8v. My temps idles slightly higher than yours (26-28), what cooling you have? I have the NH-D14 by noctua. Love the fans - also the Asus board has an optional CPU fan header for the two fans cooling the heatsink, which I have never had before. Overall great experience.


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonBLUE*
> 
> Sure - I also have all the 'tree hugging' modes enabled, idles at 800mhz with a voltage of around 0.8v. My temps idles slightly higher than yours (26-28), what cooling you have? I have the NH-D14 by noctua. Love the fans - also the Asus board has an optional CPU fan header for the two fans cooling the heatsink, which I have never had before. Overall great experience.


Im using the AIO Corsair H100i GTX. Its fantastic. I would never use anything else going forward. I had that same one on my 4790k system I upgraded from, and it worked awesome.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, you can "see" vdroop with CPUZ or any OS-tool, or a DMM... it's the microSec transient we cannot detect without a scope... and a proper Intel socket tool (really). Vdroop will occur under high load. If you do not see a lowering of the load vcore vs idle vcore, the LLC setting is responsible.


LLC is of 5, maybe a bit high but wasn't able to pass 1h of OCCT if it was any lower :/

Sure i notice some droop, just doesn't seem as high of a droop (maybe ~0.020V) mostly during OCCT, Vcore sensor granularity of 0.016V doesn't let me see how much it is really, btw any software sugestions besides scope emulators or a DMM to the back of the board?. 8h, 52 loops, 9 min. each loop, of x264 and i didn't notice load changes at all relating to Vcore, during the first 2h of it i watched HWiNFO64 data and Vcore would be stable at 1.424v max, dropping to 1.408v for less then 1 sec (Vdroop for sure) on rare ocassions.

I just got a poor chip, or was degraded by auto-tunning with AI3 followed by intel burntest that went overboard with Vcore for 2 or 3sec of 1.5V+ and temps reaching 97ºc in 2 cores :x I believe it's just a poor chip







especially after reading ppl using LN2 are going for 1.6V+ dammmmmm that's high









Edit: my poor english ^_^


----------



## Zaen

One other thing, btw, anyone has an explanation why my Vcore is ussually above my BIOS setting during loads? My adaptive total should be of 1,415Vcore but normal Vcore in HWiNFO64 is of 1.424V. The, this Gen. ignored, VID never passes of 1.420V (wich is what i found to be the manual value for x46 OC). During OCCT it even goes to 1.456Vcore.

Same thing happens with manual, although it was a different BIOS version when i tested that, i saw the same reactions. Worst was offset+ wich went over to 1,488Vcore with same x46 multiplier and settings as manual and my current adaptive settings.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> LLC is of 5, maybe a bit high but wasn't able to pass 1h of OCCT if it was any lower :/
> 
> Sure i notice some droop, just doesn't seem as high of a droop (maybe ~0.020V) mostly during OCCT, Vcore sensor granularity of 0.016V doesn't let me see how much it is really, btw any software sugestions besides scope emulators or a DMM to the back of the board?. 8h, 52 loops, 9 min. each loop, of x264 and i didn't notice load changes at all relating to Vcore, during the first 2h of it i watched HWiNFO64 data and Vcore would be stable at 1.424v max, dropping to 1.408v for less then 1 sec (Vdroop for sure) on rare ocassions.
> 
> I just got a poor chip, or was degraded by auto-tunning with AI3 followed by intel burntest that went overboard with Vcore for 2 or 3sec of 1.5V+ and temps reaching 97ºc in 2 cores :x I believe it's just a poor chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially after reading ppl using LN2 are going for 1.6V+ dammmmmm that's high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my poor english ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> One other thing, btw, anyone has an explanation why my Vcore is ussually above my BIOS setting during loads? My adaptive total should be of 1,415Vcore but normal Vcore in HWiNFO64 is of 1.424V. The, this Gen. ignored, VID never passes of 1.420V (wich is what i found to be the manual value for x46 OC). During OCCT it even goes to 1.456Vcore.
> 
> Same thing happens with manual, although it was a different BIOS version when i tested that, i saw the same reactions. Worst was offset+ wich went over to 1,488Vcore with same x46 multiplier and settings as manual and my current adaptive settings.


If you want the exact Vcore you set in BIOS, you'll have to use Manual/fixed voltage mode with proper LLC.
The problem with using manual mode is that the Vcore doesn't go down when you CPU is idling, although I have heard of people making that work with proper C-states.

Adaptive is more suited for 24/7 use & it will not go "greatly" over what you have set in BIOS as long as you are not running synthetic AVX stress test like IBT, LinPack, Prime95,etc.
For regular usage like gaming, office work, etc. It will follow what you have set in BIOS.

Also VID doesn't matter once you Overclock above stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> LLC is of 5, maybe a bit high but wasn't able to pass 1h of OCCT if it was any lower :/
> 
> Sure i notice some droop, just doesn't seem as high of a droop (maybe ~0.020V) mostly during OCCT, Vcore sensor granularity of 0.016V doesn't let me see how much it is really, btw any software sugestions besides scope emulators or a DMM to the back of the board?. 8h, 52 loops, 9 min. each loop, of x264 and i didn't notice load changes at all relating to Vcore, during the first 2h of it i watched HWiNFO64 data and Vcore would be stable at 1.424v max, dropping to 1.408v for less then 1 sec (Vdroop for sure) on rare ocassions.
> 
> I just got a poor chip, or was degraded by auto-tunning with AI3 followed by intel burntest that went overboard with Vcore for 2 or 3sec of 1.5V+ and temps reaching 97ºc in 2 cores :x I believe it's just a poor chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially after reading ppl using LN2 are going for 1.6V+ dammmmmm that's high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my poor english ^_^


why do you think you have a poor chip? THere's really no software that around the 16mV bin for vcore - it's a property of the voltage report (SIO, I think). If your rig is stable as you have it set up, and you would like to "permit" more droop than you are seeing, if using adaptive, set windows power plan to high performance.. the vcore (cpuZ) shown is the idle voltage (and would be the same if you set the "total Adaptive voltage" shown in bios as a manual voltage). increase the turbo voltge component (not the offset part) by 10mV and lower LLC (increasing vdroop). Run a loop of x264, of download x265 bench from HWBOT and run that instaed (you will need to activate the HPET if on w8-w10). You should see a higher idle voltage to start with, and more droop once loaded. The Power-state set with win hi perf mode is like, but not identical to, setting a manual voltage with speedstep and turbo mode disabled in bios.

edit - oops, should refresh the page. ninja'd by rt.


----------



## albyzor

I'm using manual voltage and is stable 4.6 at 1.376v with ccl 5. I want to give addaptive mode a spin but for some reason when i set it addaptive with this voltage the system wont post - it give me q code 35 and freezes. Any idea ?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you want the exact Vcore you set in BIOS, you'll have to use Manual/fixed voltage mode with proper LLC.
> The problem with using manual mode is that the Vcore doesn't go down when you CPU is idling, although I have heard of people making that work with proper C-states.
> 
> Adaptive is more suited for 24/7 use & it will not go "greatly" over what you have set in BIOS as long as you are not running synthetic AVX stress test like IBT, LinPack, Prime95,etc.
> For regular usage like gaming, office work, etc. It will follow what you have set in BIOS.
> 
> Also VID doesn't matter once you Overclock above stock.


Yes to all you said. I have tried all 3 Vcore modes and since my adaptive Vcore doesn't go much above my manual Vcore i've chosen that. Never seen 1,456 Vcore execpt when running OCCT, so yeah biggest variance is when running synthetic stress tests, otherwise Vcore never goes above 1,424V, but as i mentioned i get these variations in whatever mode i set for Vcore.

My assumption has been like you said but i'm afraid there is something else, maybe some static given off by old blaukpont crt TV, interfering or accumelating static on the case frame, i say this because of wierd ressonance showing up sometimes when i have my headset mic plugged in the back panel of mobo. TV is a about 1 ft or 33 cm away from PC case and it does give out plenty magnetic ressonance/static.

Back to CPU OC, i guess a 0,009V difference from what i set in BIOS isn't a great deal, but i do a bit wierd out when it goes for 1,456Vcore during OCCT.

@Jpmboy, going back some pages and to SA, VCCIO. I noticed both of those are a bit high, and when i fiddled with them OC became a bit unstable. Current SA (im at work atm ^_^) i think is 1,21V and VCCIO 1,144, UT4 pre-alpha runs ok but i had a computer freeze a few days back playing CIV4 that made me have to shutdown PSU, reset didn't work. I also get some display drv crashes like some here also have had. Both SA and VCCIO are at auto atm. We got different mobo but you think these crashes/freeze could be coming from those values? They do seem a bit high from others here, could all my audio and video troubles be originating from there?


----------



## Zaen

I believe activating HPET in W10 will make things worse increasing latencys across the board or maybe reduce them, will try lol









HPET has become a bit of a wierd discussion in some places around the web, some have improvments in latency others don't.









My total adaptive set in BIOS is 0.005v lower then my manual of 1,420V ^_^ just in bios, in S.O. it's a different tune.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ HPET is not slowing anything to a notiicable degree. Some NVMe drive parameters slightly (my 750 rads 2300 vs 2500 - lol). It's only needed for certain benchmarks in an attmpt to "discourage" skewing scores (aka, cheating).

anyway, delided this 6700k last night and put it back in. Temps dropped 10-15C depending on the load. for example, x265 at 4.8/4.6 would hit high 70s low 80s depending on ambient. Now it stays under 70C.


----------



## rt123

Looks like a very clean delid there JPM, what did you use..?
3D printed tool..?


----------



## Silent Scone

false nails he uses at the weekend









Great job, I might do the i5 this weekend now you've dibbed me


----------



## webhito

I only had the balls to delid once, ruined a 4770k with the razor method, never again lol, since then all I do is undervolt and run them at stock speeds.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Looks like a very clean delid there JPM, what did you use..?
> 3D printed tool..?


nothing "fancy". Hammer, vise and a piece of 3/4" plywood. Popped right off with one solid tap. What I think folks do wrong with the hammer method are 1) do not hold the drift (wood in this case) firmly/squarely against the PCB, and 2) swing-thru the strike!







It's a "shop drift" not a fast ball.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> false nails he uses at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, I might do the i5 this weekend now you've dibbed me


okay, okay... I'll send the nails back before the holidays.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing "fancy". Hammer, vise and a piece of 3/4" plywood. Popped right off with one solid tap. What I think folks do wrong with the hammer method are 1) need to hold the drift (wood in this case) firmly/squarely against the PCB, and 2) swing-thru the strike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a "shop drift" not a fast ball.


Ja, old school style.








Unfortunately not all of us posses the patience/skill set.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> false nails he uses at the weekend


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay, okay... I'll send the nails back before the holidays.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ HPET is not slowing anything to a notiicable degree. Some NVMe drive parameters slightly (my 750 rads 2300 vs 2500 - lol). It's only needed for certain benchmarks in an attmpt to "discourage" skewing scores (aka, cheating).
> 
> anyway, delided this 6700k last night and put it back in. Temps dropped 10-15C depending on the load. for example, x265 at 4.8/4.6 would hit high 70s low 80s depending on ambient. Now it stays under 70C.


Nice and brave









Won't risk that with this on my current paycheck plus with 1,488 this chip with my stock water cooling went to high 80's during OCCT so not worried about temps atm.

Will try HPET on but first will test stability with lower SA and VCCIO, during the weekend wich is also when i game UT4 the most and can test settings fast with that and 1h10m OCCT (why 10minutes? had one OC fail at 1h07m and because of discount the 6min. standart settings OCCT "wastes").


----------



## whipple16

this is about as much as i think im gonna get..

1044 in cinebench 4.8 @ 1.424v (1.41 in bios) and finally got my memory to load XMP at the rated 3200 16-16-16-36

Got it to boot at 4.9 but would crash during stress testing and dont want to push the voltage any higher yet.

also the score below was with same cpu speed but memory at stock settings. 18 point boost by upping the ram speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> this is about as much as i think im gonna get..
> 
> 1044 in cinebench 4.8 @ 1.424v (1.41 in bios) and finally got my memory to load XMP at the rated 3200 16-16-16-36
> 
> Got it to boot at 4.9 but would crash during stress testing and dont want to push the voltage any higher yet.
> 
> also the score below was with same cpu speed but memory at stock settings. 18 point boost by upping the ram speed.


NIce!
what cache multiplier? R15 benefits from cache (and indirectly by a faster ram/cache interface).


----------



## madmanmarz

Yall seen anything like this? I just setup my i5-6600k on a water block I've been using forever. Core 1 is like 20 degrees hotter than core 2, and core 0 and 3 are in between.



I tried like 4 different temp monitoring programs and I tried stressing with both prime95 and x264 and the results are very similar. I did the dot method for thermal paste and I just redid it with the x method.

I've never seen a variance like this before. Brand new CPU.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce!
> what cache multiplier? R15 benefits from cache (and indirectly by a faster ram/cache interface).


honestly I dont know what the multiplier is... Just had to set the vcore and and cpu multi and memory to XMP and change to mode 2 under memory timings. Had 16GB of corsair 2400 that would boot at rated speed but this g.skill trident Z kit is faster and worked like a charm.

Its amazing how much easier its is to overclock then past platforms...... e8400, Q9550, 920, Q2700k and now 6700k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> honestly I dont know what the multiplier is... Just had to set the vcore and and cpu multi and memory to XMP and change to mode 2 under memory timings. Had 16GB of corsair 2400 that would boot at rated speed but this g.skill trident Z kit is faster and worked like a charm.
> 
> Its amazing how much easier its is to overclock then past platforms...... e8400, Q9550, 920, Q2700k and now 6700k


the Cache Multiplier is set-able in bios right above where you entered the vcore. On this platform. cache runs off the vcore voltage setting... so basically, find a stable core OC, then begin increasing the Max Cache Multiplier until the rig is no longer stable. Then back down one or 2 cache multipliers and you're good to go with the vcore set.


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the Cache Multiplier is set-able in bios right above where you entered the vcore. On this platform. cache runs off the vcore voltage setting... so basically, find a stable core OC, then begin increasing the Max Cache Multiplier until the rig is no longer stable. Then back down one or 2 cache multipliers and you're good to go with the vcore set.


thats something new for me. if this is what your talking about everything is set to auto.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


And the buzzer sounds!!!! Final score Chronicfx 1062 and Jpmboy 1055


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> thats something new for me. if this is what your talking about everything is set to auto.


that's it. set Max Cache ratio to 2 or 3 lower than your core multi and test. Stay at or below core frequency for cache. if good - increase it as described. Helps with ram speed and overall "snappiness"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> And the buzzer sounds!!!! Final score Chronicfx 1062 and Jpmboy 1055


lol - sorry bro, and now with delid, it's running well at 5000.
this is at 4.9

http://hwbot.org/submission/3063398_

still, both are waaay below the LN2 scores.


----------



## whipple16

i might have to try and push mine to 1.5v and see if i can get a run in to keep up with you guys.

Are you stable with x264 or any other stress test or is that overclock just for the benchmark run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> i might have to try and push mine to 1.5v and see if i can get a run in to keep up with you guys.
> 
> Are you stable with x264 or any other stress test or is that overclock just for the benchmark run?


what? 5.0? Just starting with it - only turned on the delid chip a couple of hours ago. 4.9 does x265 2x 4K with synch factor of 0.997. I'm not running hours of x264. A 30 min run with x265 4x/4K is good enough.


----------



## whipple16

ill let you boys battle out for the top spots. I tried but my poor chip cant get past 4.8

I can boot windows at 4.9 but but it crashes during the bench and im not ready to push the voltage any higher and not sure what else to tweak besides trying to get a little higher on my memory.

1065 cache ratio at 48 and vcore 1.45 in bios


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Yall seen anything like this? I just setup my i5-6600k on a water block I've been using forever. Core 1 is like 20 degrees hotter than core 2, and core 0 and 3 are in between.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried like 4 different temp monitoring programs and I tried stressing with both prime95 and x264 and the results are very similar. I did the dot method for thermal paste and I just redid it with the x method.
> 
> I've never seen a variance like this before. Brand new CPU.


Its not unusual. I even delided my chip & redid the TIM 3 times, still had 11-13C of variance by the end of it.

Give your CPU some days to settle, the variance might go down to the usual 12-15C after the TIM has set in.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its not unusual. I even delided my chip & redid the TIM 3 times, still had 11-13C of variance by the end of it.
> 
> Give your CPU some days to settle, the variance might go down to the usual 12-15C after the TIM has set in.


Fair enough we'll see what happens. Honestly it looks like Core 1 gets put to work the most, but in all my years I haven't seen variances like this, and I've been using this block probably since the Athlon 64 days.


----------



## rt123

This is not unusual from what I've seen on Skylake, just a little bit on the extreme side.
I can think of 3 causes for this situation

1) Improper mount of the CPU block. Sometimes it happens.
2) The paste, either the one between the block & IHS or the one underneath the IHS, or both, need curing.
3) Just a bad TIM job from the Intel factory. Unfortunately this is not so uncommon these days.


----------



## Delta6326

Going to be getting a 6700k from Micro Center soon any batch# to look for? Trying to keep lower voltages. My last cpu Q6600 lasted 8 years but requiring higher vcore for oc.


----------



## madmanmarz

Is this the right place to make a submission?

Username: madmanmarz
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4200
Vcore in UEFI: 1.4
Vcore: 1.375
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Custom loop
Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 4 hours, custom blend 6000MB (8GB RAM)

Batch Number: Malaysia L524B278
Ram Speed: DDR3 7-8-8 1500mhz 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.65v, 1v
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming K4/D3
LLC Setting: 3 (out of 4 being the weakest)
Misc Comments: Resuming testing for 5 hours total, which has proven to me over the years to be very very stable. 4.7 seemed stable but temps too high.

Picture Verification:

http://i.imgur.com/adx9OUX.png


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> And the buzzer sounds!!!! Final score Chronicfx 1062 and Jpmboy 1055


I want to play too!


----------



## Halbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Yall seen anything like this? I just setup my i5-6600k on a water block I've been using forever. Core 1 is like 20 degrees hotter than core 2, and core 0 and 3 are in between.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried like 4 different temp monitoring programs and I tried stressing with both prime95 and x264 and the results are very similar. I did the dot method for thermal paste and I just redid it with the x method.
> 
> I've never seen a variance like this before. Brand new CPU.


My chip also has some variance between core temps, but not quite as large. I have been noticing 7-10c difference between core temps on my 6700k. I'm considering delidding, but since I am still relatively new to all of this, I may wait until chips are more readily available or grow a pair.

On another note, I was running into some stability issues while doing some overnight stress testing with my previous OC, but things seem to be better now with some more voltage. I can live with 28c idle, 79c load in a tiny itx case with 120mm aio cooler.

6700k @ 4.8ghz, 1.375v
16g DDR4 @ 3200ghz 15-16-16-35


----------



## R34LG00D

Hey Guys,

Quick question i am running my 6600k at 4.6Ghz stable with 1.37ghz Voltage - Temps using Aida 64 for 24 hours never went above 63 Degrees. 34 Degrees when just browsing internet etc... All Seems stable









Is it bad to keep the Voleteage at a static 1.350 or should i enable the volteage to drop?

I am using a MSI Gaming 5 Motherboard. Any ideas on what i need to enable to allow the voleteage to drop? Searched everywhere but cannot find anything. Do i need to enter a offset voltage? if so what would be best?

Im guessing it should be some sort of power saving feature option within the motherboard!

Appreciate your help!

Rob


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R34LG00D*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question i am running my 6600k at 4.6Ghz stable with 1.37ghz Voltage - Temps using Aida 64 for 24 hours never went above 63 Degrees. 34 Degrees when just browsing internet etc... All Seems stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad to keep the Voleteage at a static 1.350 or should i enable the volteage to drop?
> 
> I am using a MSI Gaming 5 Motherboard. Any ideas on what i need to enable to allow the voleteage to drop? Searched everywhere but cannot find anything. Do i need to enter a offset voltage? if so what would be best?
> 
> Im guessing it should be some sort of power saving feature option within the motherboard!
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> Rob


it's totally fine to leave the voltage at 1.35 as far as the cpu is concerned. Enable C-states in bios for additional power saving when idle.


----------



## R34LG00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's totally fine to leave the voltage at 1.35 as far as the cpu is concerned. Enable C-states in bios for additional power saving when idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's totally fine to leave the voltage at 1.35 as far as the cpu is concerned. Enable C-states in bios for additional power saving when idle.


Great thanks for help









In regards to the C States, are there different types of Cstates?

Any recommendations on what C State i should have enabled?

Rob


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I want to play too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


and that's with the iGPU enabled? Amazing.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R34LG00D*
> 
> Great thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the C States, are there different types of Cstates?
> 
> Any recommendations on what C State i should have enabled?
> 
> Rob


at least C 3. You can simply eneble the entire C-state package and you're good to go.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> And the buzzer sounds!!!! Final score Chronicfx 1062 and Jpmboy 1055


50x with 3455 mhz tweaked memory (much thanks to Jpmboy for the help with the timings!)







-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 50x with 3455 mhz tweaked memory (much thanks to Jpmboy for the help with the timings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


great score... what peak temps do you see with r15? before delidding this sample, it would hit 80s at 4.9. Now, low 60s.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ ~85 down to 73C - very happy with the delid


----------



## selbyftw

Yay my hero motherboard came today and I'm passing all realbench's at 4.8ghz so far i've tried 8 hour at 1.435v and passed so I've lowered down to 1.410v and that also passed 8hr. gonna keep lowering untill I reach my lowest then x264 test and get it charted. This motherboard is so much better than my msi, where the msi was getting 0.040v v droop this one only gets about 0.0004 near enough to what I set it and it doesn't fluctuate like the msi board.

Also since I moved cases and used the pea method for my TIM application my temps seem even better (was using spread before )

Hopefully can get this chip to run at 4.8ghz at just under 1.4v would be amazing.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yay my hero motherboard came today and I'm passing all realbench's at 4.8ghz so far i've tried 8 hour at 1.435v and passed so I've lowered down to 1.410v and that also passed 8hr. gonna keep lowering untill I reach my lowest then x264 test and get it charted. This motherboard is so much better than my msi, where the msi was getting 0.040v v droop this one only gets about 0.0004 near enough to what I set it and it doesn't fluctuate like the msi board.
> 
> Also since I moved cases and used the pea method for my TIM application my temps seem even better (was using spread before )
> 
> Hopefully can get this chip to run at 4.8ghz at just under 1.4v would be amazing.


Nice to see your new motherboard shine. Funny how much of a difference there was between boards, not even considering the lack of LLC.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nice to see your new motherboard shine. Funny how much of a difference there was between boards, not even considering the lack of LLC.


Thank you. And thanks for the tip about moving motherboards. I must say I do prefer the layout of the MSI bios but the asus offers just so so much more in terms of settings and stability.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you want the exact Vcore you set in BIOS, you'll have to use Manual/fixed voltage mode with proper LLC.
> The problem with using manual mode is that the Vcore doesn't go down when you CPU is idling, although I have heard of people making that work with proper C-states.
> 
> Adaptive is more suited for 24/7 use & it will not go "greatly" over what you have set in BIOS as long as you are not running synthetic AVX stress test like IBT, LinPack, Prime95,etc.
> For regular usage like gaming, office work, etc. It will follow what you have set in BIOS.
> 
> Also VID doesn't matter once you Overclock above stock.


Adaptive is more suited for 24/7 - if you can get it working , my board with current bios, a no go


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Fair enough we'll see what happens. Honestly it looks like Core 0* gets put to work the most


How CPU's get put to work...









*http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aYw30r2_460sv.mp4


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> How CPU's get put to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aYw30r2_460sv.mp4


My bad I meant core 1 - which is weird.


----------



## MR-e

^no no no, i edited the quote to reference Core 0 to match the video... lol. Just thought the meme was funny regarding CPU usage.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^no no no, i edited the quote to reference Core 0 to match the video... lol. Just thought the meme was funny regarding CPU usage.


lolol nice one


----------



## m3tpe

deleted.. sorry


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> if you live in a igloo, no, there right. do a 4.7 and show us with pics, what you show above in an earlier post is no story teller


so this is what i came up with... Asus "Dual Intelligent Pro5" gave me these temps vs HWINFO


----------



## BoredErica

Hey guys,

Have any of you personally had your CPU bend/break?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you personally had your CPU bend/break?


I'll let you know later today, I'm going to check how macho my cooler went on my chip.


----------



## raveya

still getting some TDR, Display Driver crashes on Realbench with my i7 [email protected] 1,344V

is it safe to raise

VCCIO to 1,2V and
VCCSA to 1,25V ?

maybe it will fix this problem.

Running DDR4 3000MHZ


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> still getting some TDR, Display Driver crashes on Realbench with my i7 [email protected] 1,344V
> 
> is it safe to raise
> 
> VCCIO to 1,2V and
> VCCSA to 1,25V ?
> 
> maybe it will fix this problem.
> 
> Running DDR4 3000MHZ


I think those voltages will still be ok.


----------



## raveya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think those voltages will still be ok.


ok I will try then, because Im getting TDR Errors the whole time with this Benchmark and read somewhere to raise up both this voltages, maybe it will work then. thank you


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you personally had your CPU bend/break?


This weekend i may move my SSD from the drive bay and put it on a SSD specific drive bay on the back of my case and remove the rest of drives bay slots and and make a bit more room inside this rig and i probably will take that chance to check CPU and my paste job (see how the MX-4 paste cured over 1month period of "normal" usage). Curious to see if i got anything cracked or bent by leaving the CPU plastic aplicator and then installing over it my GTX100i.
I posted before about this subject, actually only heard bad crackling sounds when closing CPU slot, heard nothing when tightning cooler.

I believe i remember someone here that had a crack on the silicon chip itself, but i believe it was from a delid gonne wrong, not sure. Would have to look up previous posts on the thread.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz


Wow that's a beast. Have you been through any realbench stress tests? After your x264 meets your needs stick it through an hour or two of RB aswell just to be 100%

Whats your max temps?


----------



## selbyftw

I can't believe how much of a difference this motherboard has made in terms of stability. Before I couldn't get through an hour of RB or x264 even at 1.450v now I've just passed and overnight at 4.8ghz 1,400v. and an hour of realbench

Max temp was 62c :L

Once I've gone through a few more hours of x264 and a 8hr RB just for peace of mind I'm gonna see if wizzie will chart me


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> still getting some TDR, Display Driver crashes on Realbench with my i7 [email protected] 1,344V
> 
> is it safe to raise
> 
> VCCIO to 1,2V and
> VCCSA to 1,25V ?
> 
> maybe it will fix this problem.
> 
> Running DDR4 3000MHZ


had the same issue, raising the voltages let me run ram at 3000mhz without crashes, but then there was a newer bios for my motherboard, which i didnt need to change voltages and runs fine now at 3000mhz


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> I can't believe how much of a difference this motherboard has made in terms of stability. Before I couldn't get through an hour of RB or x264 even at 1.450v now I've just passed and overnight at 4.8ghz 1,400v. and an hour of realbench
> 
> Max temp was 62c :L
> 
> Once I've gone through a few more hours of x264 and a 8hr RB just for peace of mind I'm gonna see if wizzie will chart me


Which motherboard did you use before?


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz


My guess is you use HIGH LLC... just remember whats you see in HWinfo64 or any software is NOT what your real vcore is, its all wrong for every gigabyte 170 chipset, using HIGH there NO vdrop at all its the other way around vcore jump higher that what you set in bios and if the load is serious is even higher ( prime small ftt report a higher vcore that x264 load)

I also had a overclock of 4.8 with low vcore then I check with a DMM to find some surprise my 1.39V set in bios result in 1.435V on DMM on load add to that the dmm accuracy give or take could be high as 1.445v

Just dont push too much to try to get your 5 GHZ keep what im saying in mind before setting a high voltage... set 1.45V in bios you will have near 1.5V on load with llc high


----------



## Vexile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> My guess is you use HIGH LLC... just remember whats you see in HWinfo64 or any software is NOT what your real vcore is, its all wrong for every gigabyte 170 chipset, using HIGH there NO vdrop at all its the other way around vcore jump higher that what you set in bios and if the load is serious is even higher ( prime small ftt report a higher vcore that x264 load)
> 
> I also had a overclock of 4.8 with low vcore then I check with a DMM to find some surprise my 1.39V set in bios result in 1.435V on DMM on load add to that the dmm accuracy give or take could be high as 1.445v
> 
> Just dont push too much to try to get your 5 GHZ keep what im saying in mind before setting a high voltage... set 1.45V in bios you will have near 1.5V on load with llc high


So what's the best way to check what is your vcore under load with Gigabyte motherboards?


----------



## SteveRo

^^ is there a place on the board to measure it? -
i have one of these - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EVYGZA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you personally had your CPU bend/break?


not with 3 different skylake cpus. i3, i5, and i7. But the PCB is certainly thinner than previous generations. Survived the hammer/vise delid too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> I can't believe how much of a difference this motherboard has made in terms of stability. Before I couldn't get through an hour of RB or x264 even at 1.450v now I've just passed and overnight at 4.8ghz 1,400v. and an hour of realbench
> 
> Max temp was 62c :L
> 
> *Once I've gone through a few more hours of x264* and a 8hr RB just for peace of mind I'm gonna see if wizzie will chart me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - I wouldn;t over-do it with x264. too many hours already. Use something that tests your ram. HCI memtest or x265.


----------



## m3tpe

what do you guys think?


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Which motherboard did you use before?


msi m7. Had a better layout but the Asus is miles ahead in terms of features.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> what do you guys think?


Nice!! Love the low temps!!


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Nice!! Love the low temps!!


I'm not too familiar with bios overclock yet. using the software overclock provided by Asus.
As for the cooler, i'm using Noctua DH15 with both fans on.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexile*
> 
> So what's the best way to check what is your vcore under load with Gigabyte motherboards?


On my Z170-UD5 there are spot to mesure it.

if your motherboard dont have spot you can get the vcore on the back of the motherboard on the + of the cap, there is a serie of capacitor some of them are for the vcore, you just make sure of the polarity of the cap before touching it , put your DMM black prone on the ground ( any ground will do , I use a molex plug in my modular psu for that, way safer than try to get the - from the same cap as + and risking short) then the red prone on the + of the cap , check a couple till you see a voltage that look like the cpu. I dont know exactly witch one but I bet is one of the vertical one.

Also check your DMM accuracy and lean how to get your +/- range out of that, its a percentage + digit so 1.350V with a 0.3% +2 digit will give max (1350 +0.3%) +3 = 1.357v max and 1.343V minimum

I have to repeat it pretty often when I see gigabyte user on this thread getting a high overclock with lower vcore than the other brand of motherboard, using HIGH LLC the software vcore report is all false, you see no vdrop and the voltage stay the same as you set in your bios but in reality is not true, not even close Its that on my z170-ud5 with F4b bios and if other gigabyte user can report the same , im sure darkwizzie can put something in the first page for gigabyte user.

Its not that I care much if someone burn they CPU because they put the vcore at 1.45 or even higher with LLC high but im sure this can help a couple ppl to avoid that or stop futur degradation


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a beast. Have you been through any realbench stress tests? After your x264 meets your needs stick it through an hour or two of RB aswell just to be 100%
> 
> Whats your max temps?
Click to expand...

In x264 they seem to be up to 62C. I will try real bench too later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is you use HIGH LLC... just remember whats you see in HWinfo64 or any software is NOT what your real vcore is, its all wrong for every gigabyte 170 chipset, using HIGH there NO vdrop at all its the other way around vcore jump higher that what you set in bios and if the load is serious is even higher ( prime small ftt report a higher vcore that x264 load)
> 
> I also had a overclock of 4.8 with low vcore then I check with a DMM to find some surprise my 1.39V set in bios result in 1.435V on DMM on load add to that the dmm accuracy give or take could be high as 1.445v
> 
> Just dont push too much to try to get your 5 GHZ keep what im saying in mind before setting a high voltage... set 1.45V in bios you will have near 1.5V on load with llc high
Click to expand...

Geez, I did not know that. I am set to 1.355 in the bios with high LLC. So I guess my vcore is closer to 1.4? Honestly, im going to keep it there. I dunno if its worth it to go above 1.4v.


----------



## GroupB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> In x264 they seem to be up to 62C. I will try real bench too later.
> Geez, I did not know that. I am set to 1.355 in the bios with high LLC. So I guess my vcore is closer to 1.4? Honestly, im going to keep it there. I dunno if its worth it to go above 1.4v.


I did the same I stop at 1.395V in bios cause its give me a near 1.44V in prime small ftt and less in x264 maybe 1.425V around that. I can also get my 4.8 ghz with 1.36V and pass x264 but not prime, my temps are fine and 4.8 its enough for now after 4.850 the voltage needed is HUGE and right now I dont see the need to go around that. Maybe in a year or two


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

For me to be stable in p95 v28 for more than 45-60 minutes I need an additional .05v and the temps are too high. Maybe I need to try 4.7..


----------



## sunshine7891

Hello everyone,
I have a question cuz im really dissapointed. I have 6600k on msi z170a gaming m7 and as u know there is no llc option available.. in Prime95 28,7 im getting stable with this :
4.4ghz on 1.4v (1,36v due vdroop) max temp 70-72
4.5ghz on 1,44v (1,40-1,41v due vdroop) max temp 75-76 ( avreage temps all the time are around 63-65C only when starting new test are jumping up to 75)
what you think can i stay on this high voltage? would this be safe for daily use?

I think my 6600k its just soooo bad









EDIT : my cooler is Noctua NH-D15 + i attach the screen


----------



## SteveRo

^^ Sunshine, If you can set up adaptive or offset - you'll only hit the 1.4v when under full load. I'm set up with offset - idle .8v, load 1.456v


----------



## sunshine7891

@SteveRo im on adaptive mode right now (i have set 1,44v). I'm just not sure that so high voltage is safe that's why im asking. I heard reccomended from intel is max 1.45v so im on the edge. I don't know what should i do , maybe go back to 4,4 and stay on this? but to be honest i wouldnt be happy with this


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @SteveRo im on adaptive mode right now. I just dont understand why it's so bad


4.5 is not bad! what is yur idle temps? You might want to try a board with better LLC?


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have a question cuz im really dissapointed. I have 6600k on msi z170a gaming m7 and as u know there is no llc option available.. in Prime95 28,7 im getting stable with this :
> 4.4ghz on 1.4v (1,36v due vdroop) max temp 70-72
> 4.5ghz on 1,44v (1,40-1,41v due vdroop) max temp 75-76 ( avreage temps all the time are around 63-65C only when starting new test are jumping up to 75)
> what you think can i stay on this high voltage? would this be safe for daily use?
> 
> I think my 6600k its just soooo bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : my cooler is Noctua NH-D15 + i attach the screen


why is your temps so high?
I have the same cooler as you and same cpu. check picture few post above you.
im using an asus board though. And, I didn't even do it in bios, just a plain software overclock which is stable. too lazy to tweak in bios for now.


----------



## sunshine7891

@SteveRo my idle temps are 27-29 degrees (cause on adaptive mode the voltage goes to 0,8V while idle)

@m3tpe no idea dude







they are average 60-64 but for a milisecond going up to 76-77 while stress testing in prime95

I dont know maybe really i should change this mobo what do you think guys ? :/


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @SteveRo my idle temps are 27-29 degrees (cause on adaptive mode the voltage goes to 0,8V while idle)
> 
> @m3tpe no idea dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are average 60-64 but for a milisecond going up to 76-77 while stress testing in prime95
> 
> I dont know maybe really i should change this mobo what do you think guys ? :/


what kind of thermal paste you use?
I bought a tube of artic silver.


----------



## sunshine7891

@m3tpe i'm using arctic silver too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> what kind of thermal paste you use?
> I bought a tube of artic silver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @m3tpe i'm using arctic silver too


There are much better TIMs available. PK-1, PK-3, NT-H1, Gelid Extreme... etc.


----------



## sunshine7891

@Jpmboy i was tryin the NT-H1 but the temps were +/- 1degree

Any other advices what should i do ? Should i stay on 1,44v(1,4V under load while vdroop)with 4,5 ? I've read that temps under 80degrees are not so bad so what do you think ? Or maybe should i go down to 4,4 ghz?


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @Jpmboy i was tryin the NT-H1 but the temps were +/- 1degree
> 
> Any other advices what should i do ? Should i stay on 1,44v(1,4V under load while vdroop)with 4,5 ? I've read that temps under 80degrees are not so bad so what do you think ? Or maybe should i go down to 4,4 ghz?


either you didn't hit the silicon lottery, or the board you have isn't as good. hard to know for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @Jpmboy i was tryin the NT-H1 but the temps were +/- 1degree
> 
> Any other advices what should i do ? Should i stay on 1,44v(1,4V under load while vdroop)with 4,5 ? I've read that temps under 80degrees are not so bad so what do you think ? Or maybe should i go down to 4,4 ghz?


Would be helpful if you filled out Rigbuilder and added your rig to your signature block (how-to link in mine). That said, if the rig can stay below 80C in something like x265 or Cinebench R15, your thermal solution is fine. Basically, it seems like some of these 6th gen processors have either poor tim application by Intel (between the IHS and die) or the IHS bonding agent is not allowing good contact between the IHS and die. Mh 6600K barely hit mid 70's even at 1.54V, whereas the 6700K I have really got hot, even at 1.48V. After delidding it, temps barely hit 70C even at 1.5V in x264, x265, or really anything outside of p95 (where it will still hit high 70's).

Keep a good level of vdroop for your 24/7 settings. IMO, 1.44V is fine. If you get the itch, change over to adaptive voltage and the rig will idle at ~ 0.8V and run exactly as it did with fixed/manual vcore... well, depending om the MB/bios adaptive implementation.









oh yeah, if you want to "ping" a User, type the username and use the "@" tool in the editor bar... simply typing "@username" will not work.


----------



## sunshine7891

@Jpmboy ok thank you for reply







so ye i think i'll stay on 1,44v 4,5ghz we'll se how will it work. I hope due to vdroop it's pretty safe voltage for daily usage , and as i said the temps are reaching this mid 70's only for milisecond no idea why, the average are 63-65


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @Jpmboy ok thank you for reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ye i think i'll stay on 1,44v 4,5ghz we'll se how will it work. I hope due to vdroop it's pretty safe voltage for daily usage , and as i said the temps are reaching this mid 70's only for milisecond no idea why, the average are 63-65


okay. btw, unless it's a sensor glitch, peak and sustained temp is more relevant than average.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - sorry bro, and now with delid, it's running well at 5000.
> this is at 4.9
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3063398_
> 
> still, both are waaay below the LN2 scores.


Well done! Are you disabling anything like virus scan or cleaning out programs (I am just running as is with HWINFO open). I am sure it lowers me by a few points. Great scores!


----------



## sunshine7891

@Jpmboy Okey i understand. Right now max temps are looking like this on all core are really close

I used the Mode 1 of LLC (which is only available) but it seems not to work, i hope msi will fix this


----------



## selbyftw

Anybody know how to cap the Asus motherboards adaptive mod?
My system is 100% stable at 1.40v but I don't need that voltage pushing through the chip all the time as I put my processor state down so the frequency just ramps up when it need to. I switched on adaptive mode but this goes way over 1.40v when the clocks go up to 4.8. How do I get it to max out at 1.40v in adaptive?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> How do I get it to max out at 1.40v in adaptive?


By using LLC I'd say, I can't remember what board you decided to change to so I'm just going to suggest either LLC4 or LLC5, both work LLC4 just give slightly more vdroop.


----------



## selbyftw

Umm I have it set to level 5 at the moment but I don't think you understand what I mean. I dont want the voltage to go over 1.400v even when it goes up to 4.8ghz as I know I don't need to use higher voltage than that. At the moment adaptive mode giving this chip nearly 1.480v when it ramps up to 4.8ghz which is not good


----------



## error-id10t

I know what you mean but that's not how it works if you've set Adaptive to 1.4v. It doesn't ramp up to 1.48v by itself unless you have Adaptive set to AUTO and/or haven't set LLC (or you're using one of the older BIOS versions which were borked for Adaptive).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Well done! Are you disabling anything like virus scan or cleaning out programs (I am just running as is with HWINFO open). I am sure it lowers me by a few points. Great scores!


nah, nothing special, just running it as I use it.. I don't use HWI (too buggy for me). did a little better the other night for a country cup. Why would you run a benchmark with HWI running? Just use realtemp GT if you need to see temps during that specific run.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> @Jpmboy Okey i understand. Right now max temps are looking like this on all core are really close
> 
> I used the Mode 1 of LLC (which is only available) but it seems not to work, i hope msi will fix this


the temps are fine. Please fill out rig builder so there no guessing what kit you are running.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Anybody know how to cap the Asus motherboards adaptive mod?
> My system is 100% stable at 1.40v but I don't need that voltage pushing through the chip all the time as I put my processor state down so the frequency just ramps up when it need to. I switched on adaptive mode but this goes way over 1.40v when the clocks go up to 4.8. How do I get it to max out at 1.40v in adaptive?


you need to ENABLE CPUSVID support, and set both an offset and limit turbo... so if you want a vcore of 1.4V, set 0.005V in the offset field, and 1.395V in the Turbo voltage field. Check that you have windows power plan set to "Balanced".


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, nothing special, just running it as I use it.. I don't use HWI (too buggy for me). did a little better the other night for a country cup. Why would you run a benchmark with HWI running? Just use realtemp GT if you need to see temps during that specific run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temps are fine. Please fill out rig builder so there no guessing what kit you are running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to ENABLE CPUSVID support, and set both an offset and limit turbo... so if you want a vcore of 1.4V, set 0.005V in the offset field, and 1.395V in the Turbo voltage field. Check that you have windows power plan set to "Balanced".


Thank again mate you're really help full in this forum.

I set it to 1.399 and a off set of 0.001v which worked perfectly and now in adaptive mode I only max out at 1.400v give or take.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Thank again mate you're really help full in this forum.
> 
> I set it to 1.399 and a off set of 0.001v which worked perfectly and now in adaptive mode I only max out at 1.400v give or take.











Happy to help!

if you get any hangs at idle or low load, move some mV from T to O.


----------



## selbyftw

Hi would love to get charted thanks









Username:Selbyftw
CPU Model:6700k
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency:4.8
Cache Frequency:4.8
Vcore in UEFI: 1.400v
Vcore: 1.392-1.408v
FCLK: 1,000mhz
Cooling Solution: h100i gtx delid
Stability Test: Realbench 2.4 8 hours + 123+ loops of x264 custom
Batch Number: L538B759 malay
Ram Speed: 2666MHZ XMP CAS 16-18-18-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
Motherboard: ASUS HERO MAX VIII
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Silicon lottery 4.8ghz. De-lid. Max temps 65c.


----------



## error-id10t

Nice work with having cache up there too. For me x48 requires cache at x45, trying x46 makes the computer say no / freeze. If you haven't tried yet you could try and see if lowering cache few notches allows you to lower vcore.


----------



## bonami2

Delidding my 4790k made it like 30c cooler
. was getting worse and worse


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Thank again mate you're really help full in this forum.
> 
> I set it to 1.399 and a off set of 0.001v which worked perfectly and now in adaptive mode I only max out at 1.400v give or take.


Yeah Jpmboy is a godsend with his help.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have gone through 132 loops of the x264 test over ~17.5 hours so I'm thinking my overclock is stable. Right now I'm at 4.8GHz with a vcore of 1.332 under load from HWinfo64. I guess the next test will be for the famed 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's a beast. Have you been through any realbench stress tests? After your x264 meets your needs stick it through an hour or two of RB aswell just to be 100%
> 
> Whats your max temps?
Click to expand...

Just about done with an 8 hour Realbench run, seems like its stable at 4.8GHz so, im happy. I tried 5.0 but it looks like I would need 1.45+ just to finish Cinebench. Next up is cache, then fsk, then RAM I suppose..lol.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Just about done with an 8 hour Realbench run, seems like its stable at 4.8GHz so, im happy. I tried 5.0 but it looks like I would need 1.45+ just to finish Cinebench. Next up is cache, then fsk, then RAM I suppose..lol.


Nice man! 4.8ghz at 1.332v under load is god like. What do you set in the bios as vcore?

If it passed realbench and x264 for as long as yours did you're 100% stable to be honest.

Thought about getting the chip delided?

My chip will boot into windows with 4.9ghz 1.45v but can't pass any stress test and won't boot into windows at 5.0ghz.

I don't think I've ever seen a 6700k at voltages lower than 1.45 running at 4.9-5.0ghz that has been 100% stable so I doubt you'd you'd get it to work at those freq's but yours is beast at 4.8ghz anyway so the extra ghz are not a worthy trade off for the extra voltage even if it did imo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Nice man! 4.8ghz at 1.332v under load is god like. What do you set in the bios as vcore?
> 
> If it passed realbench and x264 for as long as yours did you're 100% stable to be honest.
> 
> Thought about getting the chip delided?
> 
> My chip will boot into windows with 4.9ghz 1.45v but can't pass any stress test and won't boot into windows at 5.0ghz.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a 6700k at voltages lower than 1.45 running at 4.9-5.0ghz that has been 100% stable so I doubt you'd you'd get it to work at those freq's but yours is beast at 4.8ghz anyway so the extra ghz are not a worthy trade off for the extra voltage even if it did imo.


I think steveRo has one.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think steveRo has one.


Oh yeah, are his voltages under the 1.45 mark? I don't understand the +110mv part. His vcore says 1.456v which I think is the average under load right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Oh yeah, are his voltages under the 1.45 mark? I don't understand the +110mv part. His vcore says 1.456v which I think is the average under load right?


really need to measure vcore with a DMM. I think @steveRo's chip does 4.9 and under 1.45V if I remember correctly.


----------



## deathroll

Hello. Does anyone know how can I configure command file of the Linpack library in Dark_wizzie's first post? By the way, is LinX library updated version. If so, GUI helps a lot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. Does anyone know how can I configure command file of the Linpack library in Dark_wizzie's first post? By the way, is LinX library updated version. If so, GUI helps a lot.


configure it to do what?


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> configure it to do what?


Usable memory size for problem size, idk it if sets automatically to max.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Usable memory size for problem size, idk it if sets automatically to max.


only uses a low amount of ram - the encode is 1080p. I guess it is set so in order to isolate CPU stability. If you want to run an encode with adjustable ram, use the HWBOT x265 benchmark. (x4 4K at least)
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really need to measure vcore with a DMM. I think @steveRo's chip does 4.9 and under 1.45V if I remember correctly.


Yeah from what I saw @steveRo does x49 @ 1.45v. I would love to see how x265 behaves for him so I can try and replicate his settings.

My chip is a PITA, I have a love/hate relationship. I love it because it's nice and easy to get x48 @ 1.35v stable for whatever I throw at it but I hate it because that's its limit. I can't raise cache beyond x45 and I can't get x49 multi stable even at 1.45v with cache dropped down to auto values for x265 4k pm mode. The quick temps I see it's only in mid 70s so there's room but that's all she's got captain!

@Sin0822 could you advise on Giga behavior in relation to LLC, as noted in past posts it's implied HWInfo is not accurate and the volts are ~0.04v higher than what is being set. Is this correct do you know?


----------



## DooRules

My chip also runs 4.9 at 1.45 Vc in the bios. LLC at 2. Won't boot with the 50 multi. But if I go up to 102 .2 bclk, 49 multi, 48 cache multi, then I can boot in at 5.0, run cinebench no problem. Temps at 5.0 hit 82 on highest core running cinebench. Chip is under water.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think steveRo has one.


not for much longer, no more challenge with the chip! see ebay


----------



## sunshine7891

I was testing today stability with IBT 2.54 on maxium with 1.44v(1.408v under load) and these temps are looking very high. is this normal while using IBT? can u tell me what are your temperatures?

Idle temps are looking fine that's why i dont get it


----------



## SteveRo

^^ ibt runs hot hot on skylake - besides you got 17C before you need to worry - if you want lower temps - either get better cooling or delid - no problem!


----------



## sunshine7891

Ye.. i'm trying another stability tests because Prime 28.7 gives rounding errors after ~1-2h sometimes 40mins


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> I was testing today stability with IBT 2.54 on maxium with 1.44v(1.408v under load) and these temps are looking very high. is this normal while using IBT? can u tell me what are your temperatures?


Hi. Where did you get 1.408V reading? I think most people write VID values here. I just don't get 1.408V under load, but Vcore 1.44V set on BIOS. Come on it is way too lower than it really should be. It is not rational. Vcore while CPU is under load must be above of Vcore set on BIOS. Ofcourse if LLC is reliable.

I didn't say these personally to you. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## sunshine7891

I'm using MSI z170a Gaming M7 there is no LLC option. It has vdroop underload always something like 0.04V
There you can see it it's 1,408v-1,416v

_*
"The MSI Z170A Gaming M7 seems to suffer from a fair amount of vDroop. Under full load you'll see as much as a .40v drop in voltage. It seems to be pretty steady. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't offer much in the way of compensation for vDroop."*_
Source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/05/msi_z170a_gaming_m7_lga_1151_motherboard_review/7#.VnSLh_nhCUm


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> I'm using MSI z170a Gaming M7 there is no LLC option. It has vdroop underload always something like 0.04V
> There you can see it it's 1,408v-1,416v
> 
> _*
> "The MSI Z170A Gaming M7 seems to suffer from a fair amount of vDroop. Under full load you'll see as much as a .40v drop in voltage. It seems to be pretty steady. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't offer much in the way of compensation for vDroop."*_
> Source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/05/msi_z170a_gaming_m7_lga_1151_motherboard_review/7#.VnSLh_nhCUm


I just changed the m7 for a hero. Not very good in terms of stability. After I changed to the hero was much better.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> My chip also runs 4.9 at 1.45 Vc in the bios. LLC at 2. Won't boot with the 50 multi. But if I go up to 102 .2 bclk, 49 multi, 48 cache multi, then I can boot in at 5.0, run cinebench no problem. Temps at 5.0 hit 82 on highest core running cinebench. Chip is under water.


What stress test have you got it through?

I'd like to see a 6700k at 4.9ghz with an overnight x264 and a few hours of realbench and under 1,45v. The guy whos top of the charts has 5 hours of x264 which some would argue is stable but for me i'd like to see a little more.

Anyone hit the 5.0ghz mark stable yet?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Just about done with an 8 hour Realbench run, seems like its stable at 4.8GHz so, im happy. I tried 5.0 but it looks like I would need 1.45+ just to finish Cinebench. Next up is cache, then fsk, then RAM I suppose..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man! 4.8ghz at 1.332v under load is god like. What do you set in the bios as vcore?
> 
> If it passed realbench and x264 for as long as yours did you're 100% stable to be honest.
> 
> Thought about getting the chip delided?
> 
> My chip will boot into windows with 4.9ghz 1.45v but can't pass any stress test and won't boot into windows at 5.0ghz.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a 6700k at voltages lower than 1.45 running at 4.9-5.0ghz that has been 100% stable so I doubt you'd you'd get it to work at those freq's but yours is beast at 4.8ghz anyway so the extra ghz are not a worthy trade off for the extra voltage even if it did imo.
Click to expand...

I thought that to until I read that on gigabyte boards with high LLC, like I have set, the vcore could be .05v higher than the 1.3x reading from HWinfo64. That woukd put me at about 1.4v for 4.8ghz stable in realbench and x264. Seems more meh now







.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> What stress test have you got it through?
> 
> I'd like to see a 6700k at 4.9ghz with an overnight x264 and a few hours of realbench and under 1,45v. The guy whos top of the charts has 5 hours of x264 which some would argue is stable but for me i'd like to see a little more.
> 
> Anyone hit the 5.0ghz mark stable yet?


Everyone's idea of stable is different, it is what it is. However once you have overclocked a system means by the nature of overclocking it not 100% stable ever. Me personally if I get 1 or 2 crashes a day that is stable for me, but I just game I do not use my pc for mission critical things. it is just a toy and hobby. Others will say never crashes is the only stable thing, however we have to realize the only way we really know if that is truly stable is to start a stress test and run it for infinity or until the parts wear out.

My 5Ghz club badge was a number of years ago on a AMD FX 8120 BE back when just hitting the huge overclocks were a big deal, stability was not a factor but cpu-z validation was. Yes I was able to boot into windows and validate but that was pretty much it, was on air to boot.

Currently I have my 6600k "stable" at 4.8 ghz and my ram at 3200 and I am only using the lowly ASUS Z170-A motherboard, my next push will for what consider stable is 4.9 or 5.0, I am sure I could do that already if I downclocked my ram.


----------



## DooRules

I only use 4.8 and higher for gpu benching really. Some cinebench and some playing with ssd benchmarks. If I can run Firstrike and a few other gpu benches at 4.95 then for me that is stable enough.
I don't see any reason to try any cpu stress tests as those clocks. i have no interest in running anything for several hours, most especially at those clocks and voltages. Sry bud.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> What stress test have you got it through?
> 
> I'd like to see a 6700k at 4.9ghz with an overnight x264 and a few hours of realbench and under 1,45v. The guy whos top of the charts has 5 hours of x264 which some would argue is stable but for me i'd like to see a little more.
> 
> Anyone hit the 5.0ghz mark stable yet?


x264 is too slow, I think it's a good test but it's too slow. x265 IMO is harder and faster when used with 4k pm mode etc (less than 15min for me).

From there you of course have bench stability / efficiency & games which is different, I can do 5giggle benches but I can't get 4.9 stable (have no GPU so no idea on games).


----------



## sunshine7891

I don't get it im fully stable in Realbench and x264 , but in prime 28.7 (1344k) im getting rounding error all the time no idea why


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> not for much longer, no more challenge with the chip! see ebay


selling for something new and shinny?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunshine7891*
> 
> I'm using MSI z170a Gaming M7 there is no LLC option. It has vdroop underload always something like 0.04V
> There you can see it it's 1,408v-1,416v
> 
> _*
> "The MSI Z170A Gaming M7 seems to suffer from a fair amount of vDroop. Under full load you'll see as much as a .40v drop in voltage. It seems to be pretty steady. Unfortunately the motherboard doesn't offer much in the way of compensation for vDroop."*_
> Source: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/11/05/msi_z170a_gaming_m7_lga_1151_motherboard_review/7#.VnSLh_nhCUm


cpuZ reports vcore on this platform. (16mV inccrements)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> What stress test have you got it through?
> I'd like to see a 6700k at 4.9ghz with an overnight x264 and a few hours of realbench and under 1,45v. The guy whos top of the charts has 5 hours of x264 which some would argue is stable but for me i'd like to see a little more.
> Anyone hit the 5.0ghz mark stable yet?


I really think folks are relying on x264 to do more than it is really capable of. Very little load on cache and zero load on ram... isolates the core well but runs a single instruction set repeatedly. Now, if you are runing a video encode box -p sure x264 is one of the stressor algorithms to use, But not the end all IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> *x264 is too slow,* I think it's a good test but it's too slow. x265 IMO is harder and faster when used with 4k pm mode etc (less than 15min for me).
> 
> From there you of course have bench stability / efficiency & games which is different, I can do 5giggle benches but I can't get 4.9 stable (have no GPU so no idea on games).


^^This.

Really need to mix it up. Most home-use systems fail (or corrupt the OS) not because the cpu is voltage starved, we catch that easily, and windows kernel does a good job of limiting data loss (that's why it can write a bugcheck). But it fails terribly with borked up RAM, and this causes more OS corruption than anything. A 101 or 125, or clock watchdog bugcheck is easy... corrupted write-back to the OS will be fatal after a while... like right after you have been loading all those important programs.


----------



## SteveRo

^^^ a new oc challenge! - i3-6300 via bclock!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^^ a new oc challenge! - i3-6300 via bclock!!


new bios will do it.








I just out this delid in a couple of days ago... 6300 will go back in eventually.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ i wonder if i can be the 1st non-k to get charted!!








chip shows up at my door Monday night


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ i wonder if i can be the 1st non-k to get charted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip shows up at my door Monday night


I posted 3900/3900 on my 6300 with 1h p95, but not charted. new bios can do 150+bclk at normal range voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ i wonder if i can be the 1st non-k to get charted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chip shows up at my door Monday night


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Duality92

Username: Duality92
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4500
Vcore in UEFI: 1.42v
Vcore: 1.376v with x264 (no LLC on MSI Z170A Gaming M5 and massive vdroop)
FCLK: Reminder: Stock
Cooling Solution: H50 with a F4 Vardar
Stability Test: X264, 16T, 5hrs++

Batch Number: X543B836
Ram Speed: 3333 15-16-16-36-2
Ram Voltage: 1.5v (current is just XMP, will go higher)
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
LLC Setting: Auto (no setting T_T)
Misc Comments: Can't wait to see how it does on my Custom Loop! On the H50 it does 66C max with 22C ambient after 5 hours of x264

http://valid.x86.fr/xzge8d


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> so this is what i came up with... Asus "Dual Intelligent Pro5" gave me these temps vs HWINFO


temps! that's more like it, the temps you stated before were incorrect


----------



## UKSimmer

Doing some testing on my setup and I just ran x264 on an overnight test. The test passed but I noticed on HWInfo that max vcore was 2.304v and CPUID noted CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 2.704v (max). VID was 1.335v max.

My ratio is set to 45, uncore is 35, LLC is High, vcore is 1.360v, and XMP is on Profile 1 (3000MHz, 1.35v).

Reviewing my other tests, I noticed Prime 95 27.9 also went up to 2.616v max on HWInfo and CPUID reported CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 1.808v (max). VID was 1.354v max.

Do I need to do a few more tests? Why would the voltages spike up like that?


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKSimmer*
> 
> Doing some testing on my setup and I just ran x264 on an overnight test. The test passed but I noticed on HWInfo that max vcore was 2.304v and CPUID noted CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 2.704v (max). VID was 1.335v max.
> 
> My ratio is set to 45, uncore is 35, LLC is High, vcore is 1.360v, and XMP is on Profile 1 (3000MHz, 1.35v).
> 
> Reviewing my other tests, I noticed Prime 95 27.9 also went up to 2.616v max on HWInfo and CPUID reported CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 1.808v (max). VID was 1.354v max.
> 
> Do I need to do a few more tests? Why would the voltages spike up like that?


ouch dude I really hope those are mis-reads. I dread to think of what 2.304v did to your cpu, Are you sure you're setting the voltage manually and it's not set to auto? Your min voltage is 0.084v which leaves me to believe you have it set to auto.

Something is not right there and you should stop stress testing and even booting into windows if you can't get your settings right because your voltages are going to kill your cpu.


----------



## UKSimmer

Yep. Like I said, vcore is set at 1.360v.

I suspect that it was just a voltage spike because as you can see, the max temps are well within range. I've ran the same settings with RealBench (15 minutes, 8GB RAM) and Intel Burn Test (5 runs, Maximum setting) and on both tests, the voltages were behaving themselves.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKSimmer*
> 
> Doing some testing on my setup and I just ran x264 on an overnight test. The test passed but I noticed on HWInfo that max vcore was 2.304v and CPUID noted CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 2.704v (max). VID was 1.335v max.
> 
> My ratio is set to 45, uncore is 35, LLC is High, vcore is 1.360v, and XMP is on Profile 1 (3000MHz, 1.35v).
> 
> Reviewing my other tests, I noticed Prime 95 27.9 also went up to 2.616v max on HWInfo and CPUID reported CPU vcore at 1.808v (value), 1.792v (min), and 1.808v (max). VID was 1.354v max.
> 
> Do I need to do a few more tests? Why would the voltages spike up like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use only *ONE* OS-based tool to poll/read the on-die sensors. You are probably looking at a sensor polling clash... so data from either tool is pretty useless.

what MB with LLC "High"? nvm - gigabyte.


----------



## UKSimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Use only ONE OS-based tool to poll/read the on-die sensors. You are probably looking at a sensor polling clash... so data from either tool is pretty useless.
> 
> what MB with LLC "High"?


I have a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 board.#

Thank you for mentioning a polling clash between the sensors. However, are you saying data from the tools are ALL useless? Or only when they clash like this? For most of my testing, the numbers are roughly similar in terms of temps/voltages/etc. as you can see above.

I used CPU-Z/CPUID before when OC'ing my old i5 750 and so I kept using that but this guide also suggested using HWiNFO so that's why I have that on there as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKSimmer*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 board.#
> 
> Thank you for mentioning a polling clash between the sensors. However, are you saying data from the tools are ALL useless? Or only when they clash like this? For most of my testing, the numbers are roughly similar in terms of temps/voltages/etc. as you can see above.
> 
> I used CPU-Z/CPUID before when OC'ing my old i5 750 and so I kept using that but this guide also suggested using HWiNFO so that's why I have that on there as well.


it's hard to know which data is not suffering from the problem... but I would bet the vcore shown is one. Frankly, if the MB is allowing 2V to pass, either it's overvoltage trap is disabled or is a bad MB. download a copy of AID64, restart and open only it to monitor voltages. Still seeing 2V vcore?


----------



## UKSimmer

Why AIDA64 and not simply uninstall either one of my programs?


----------



## Jpmboy

Why? Well.. if they are not running there is no clash problem, and AID64 is better than either. Anyway, do what you think is best.


----------



## Cratoscr

Hi, I want to reach 5ghz in my 6700k, what should I do? ( multiplier 50 and 1.45v dont work XD )
My hardware is
I7 6700k
Gigabyte Z170 G1
16GB DDR4 Kinstong Predator 3000MHZ
Seasonic Platiniun 1200w
Zotac GTX 970 AMP! core extreme edition
thanks


----------



## Delta6326

Hey guys i think i posted this in the wrong thread earlier.
Anyone purchase a chip from siliconlottery.com? And have it delidded? Waiting for the 6700k 4.6ghz to come in, i was thinking if i get it delidded it may oc more.
I was going to get one at Microcenter but they sold out 3 hours before it could be picked up. So with a 4.6ghz $369+$50delid thats only like $25 more than Microcenter with tax. Same price as Newegg etc.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta6326*
> 
> Hey guys i think i posted this in the wrong thread earlier.
> Anyone purchase a chip from siliconlottery.com? And have it delidded? Waiting for the 6700k 4.6ghz to come in, i was thinking if i get it delidded it may oc more.
> I was going to get one at Microcenter but they sold out 3 hours before it could be picked up. So with a 4.6ghz $369+$50delid thats only like $25 more than Microcenter with tax. Same price as Newegg etc.


Check the results spreadsheet, quite a few are from SL.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Hi, I want to reach 5ghz in my 6700k, what should I do? ( multiplier 50 and 1.45v dont work XD )
> My hardware is
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte Z170 G1
> 16GB DDR4 Kinstong Predator 3000MHZ
> Seasonic Platiniun 1200w
> Zotac GTX 970 AMP! core extreme edition
> thanks


1.5V


----------



## m3tpe

Quick question on the census of using adaptive vcore setting?
do people use this or they generally just enter a manual entry?


----------



## D13mass

After many problems with OC my 6700k I turned on 'Game boost' function in motherboard. It`s realy strange, because when I set up the same settings as 'Game boost' my system was unstability.

It`s automatically did next parameters: 4400 Mhz / 1.36V and in game I have 60 C, in LinX test 70 C.
Last two weeks I have been working and gaming without any problem.

I`m thinking now, try to OC more or leave as is...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Quick question on the census of using adaptive vcore setting?
> do people use this or they generally just enter a manual entry?


Manual is good for finding a stable vcore setting, but if the board works well with adaptive (as my Hero does) then it will allow lower idle vcore. So yeah, adaptive is good.


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Manual is good for finding a stable vcore setting, but if the board works well with adaptive (as my Hero does) then it will allow lower idle vcore. So yeah, adaptive is good.


I'm using the Ranger edition... I'll try adaptive again tonight. You enter a turbo value and the rest at auto?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> I'm using the Ranger edition... I'll try adaptive again tonight. You enter a turbo value and the rest at auto?


I set to "sync all cores" then for first core set the clock value x47/x48 or whatever clock you want to run. Not sure if your UEFI is the same as the Hero?


----------



## j-s-w

Are temps too high to risk longer stress tests?


5ghz was not realbench stable


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I set to "sync all cores" then for first core set the clock value x47/x48 or whatever clock you want to run. Not sure if your UEFI is the same as the Hero?


should be very similar since both boards are the ROG series.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Are temps too high to risk longer stress tests?
> 
> 
> 5ghz was not realbench stable


hey - still - looks like you might have a good chip!!


----------



## m3tpe

Currently stressing this on x264. Long way to go...
CPUZ shows 1.419V.. But how come on HWiNFO under the mobo, it shows 1.440?
I set in bios on adaptive voltage with turbo set to 1.415v.
got me a little confused here.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Hi, I want to reach 5ghz in my 6700k, what should I do? *( multiplier 50 and 1.45v dont work XD )
> My hardware is*
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte Z170 G1
> 16GB DDR4 Kinstong Predator 3000MHZ
> Seasonic Platiniun 1200w
> Zotac GTX 970 AMP! core extreme edition
> thanks


I want mine to do 6ghz at 1.295. - you cannot get what you wan! Its silicone lottery









you told yourself it dont work - pointless asking


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody posted something on social media I want to contest, but I'd like to see what you guys think. A guy said that Intel made the PCB thinner to improve cooling.

Quote:


> The more material that is present the longer the material will retain temperature.
> 
> A good example would be to compare an aluminum cookie sheet to a piece of aluminum foil. Put both in the oven for the same amount of time at the same temperature. Now when you pull them both out the aluminum foil will cool quickly & you will be able to touch it with bare skin very quickly. However the thicker cookie sheet will retain heat for much longer. If you touch the cookie sheet as soon as the aluminum foil is cooled off it will still burn you.
> 
> These results are the same with all materials. The more mass that exists the longer temperature will be retained.
> 
> That is why thick cooking pans work better than thin ones, & that is why a thinner processor will run cooler than a thicker processor.


And here's my response...

Quote:


> If a CPU package were like, 3 inches deep and now it's 1 inch or less and the entire chip heats up like it's one giant die, then I can see a thinner package making a big difference. But that's not what we have here. The pcb is thinner, but not so much so where it would make a difference. We're talking half a centimeter here. More importantly, the heat's just on the die. That is touching the IHS which is touching a giant heatsink. In fact, the cores are just a small part of the die. If we could somehow spread the heat to the entire package including the pcb, we would all be getting just awesome heat transfer onto the heatsinks and nobody would care about temps to care about thinner or thicker pcb and its effects on temperature. What we have in fact, is a small area producing a lot of heat. The pcb plays no part.
> 
> It's not the same thing as your pure metal analogy. In your analogy the entire package is heating up all at once like a giant core and no pcb. A thicker piece of metal takes longer to cool but longer to heat up, which your analogy does not consider.
> 
> Finally, it's worth noting that Anandtech looked at multiple different reasons for the thinner pcb, but temps were never mentioned as a possibility. It's possible that having more layers will increase overclockability but drive up cost and complexity. Skylake's not limited by heat, and frankly, neither was Haswell.


Anybody have any thoughts? I didn't measure the thickness of my 4670k vs my 6600k when I had the chance, and now I can't.

Oh, and the world's not ending, I'll chart everybody Monday.


----------



## error-id10t

Half a centimeter sounds like an awful lot, I don't think it was that much?

The last sentence also, HW certainly was heat limited.. DC wasn't and Skylake is another improvement on top of that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Half a centimeter sounds like an awful lot, I don't think it was that much?


I didn't measure, so I was just guesstimating. I'm not sure exactly how much thinner it is. If anybody randomly has a Haswell part and a Skylake part sitting around, measuring the difference would be great.









Haswell was heat limited if the person decided to go for Prime... x264 and pew pew, problem solved. (Or run Realbench, that works too.) I guess it depends on how you look at it... but I don't think it was a problem. I saw voltages as the problem, as I actually degraded my CPU from the voltage.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I didn't measure, so I was just guesstimating. I'm not sure exactly how much thinner it is. If anybody randomly has a Haswell part and a Skylake part sitting around, measuring the difference would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell was heat limited if the person decided to go for Prime... x264 and pew pew, problem solved. (Or run Realbench, that works too.) I guess it depends on how you look at it... but I don't think it was a problem. I saw voltages as the problem, as I actually degraded my CPU from the voltage.


If we're talking about the PCB thickness alone, the difference is less than half a milimeter. It's hard to measure but it doesn't look like it's more than that.


----------



## willsk

Hey folks so i've finally done my first overclock after playing with the settings a little bit.

Just wanted to run it by you guys to make sure you feel all looks well and there's nothing I missed. Also I've noticed when I boot into BIOS (ASUS Maximus Gene VIII) that the Hardware monitor on the right hand side only shows the CPU stock clocks and not my overclock which is seen when i'm in Windows and obviously in the options I've selected. Is this normal??

RAM - XMP values

BCLK - 100

Core - 45 (4.5 GHz)

Min/Max CPU Cache Ratios - 41

SpeedStep - Enabled

CPU Core/Cache current limit Max - 255.5

Core Voltage - 1.3 (getting 1.296 reading in HWMonitor VCore reading both idle and under load)

FCLK Frequency - 1GHz

I think that's everything I changed?

Max temps around 64 degrees C and have tested using real bench and x264 over night so i'm pretty sure it's damn stable

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey folks so i've finally done my first overclock after playing with the settings a little bit.
> 
> Just wanted to run it by you guys to make sure you feel all looks well and there's nothing I missed. Also I've noticed when I boot into BIOS (ASUS Maximus Gene VIII) that the Hardware monitor on the right hand side only shows the CPU stock clocks and not my overclock which is seen when i'm in Windows and obviously in the options I've selected. Is this normal??
> 
> RAM - XMP values
> 
> BCLK - 100
> 
> Core - 45 (4.5 GHz)
> 
> Min/Max CPU Cache Ratios - 41
> 
> SpeedStep - Enabled
> 
> CPU Core/Cache current limit Max - 255.5
> 
> Core Voltage - 1.3 (getting 1.296 reading in HWMonitor VCore reading both idle and under load)
> 
> FCLK Frequency - 1GHz
> 
> I think that's everything I changed?
> 
> Max temps around 64 degrees C and have tested using real bench and x264 over night so i'm pretty sure it's damn stable
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Yeah looks good! 4.5ghz at 1.3v is decent but you should be able to push that a little further being your temps are decent. try 4.6ghz and 1.380v if that works go for 4.7 ect!


----------



## UKSimmer

How does one decide what the cache ratio (this is the uncore, right?) should be set at? I was suggested to use 35 and I stuck it there but on my motherboard (Gigabyte Gaming 7), it says that the uncore should be equal to or greater than the CPU ratio....


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKSimmer*
> 
> How does one decide what the cache ratio (this is the uncore, right?) should be set at? I was suggested to use 35 and I stuck it there but on my motherboard (Gigabyte Gaming 7), it says that the uncore should be equal to or greater than the CPU ratio....


oc the cores 1st, once you have found the max the cores can do - do either the memory or the uncore next.
Ideally you do all three - basically - the same way, small incremental increases until you recognize instability then back off just a bit and retest!


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah looks good! 4.5ghz at 1.3v is decent but you should be able to push that a little further being your temps are decent. try 4.6ghz and 1.380v if that works go for 4.7 ect!


Cheers dude. Yeah might try that









Everything looking ok with regards to options selected then?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently stressing this on x264. Long way to go...
> CPUZ shows 1.419V.. But how come on HWiNFO under the mobo, it shows 1.440?
> I set in bios on adaptive voltage with turbo set to 1.415v.
> got me a little confused here.


Your LLC setting could explain it. On my board 4 works out pretty good. If I set LLC 6 then the actual vcore under load would could be a fair bit higher than the setpoint in BIOS.
Also the software readout is in .016v increments. For example; 1.392-1.408-1.424-1.440 etc etc.


----------



## SteveRo

It looks like temperature sensor readout is broken for non-k oc - see - http://imgur.com/OJ9KKfB
I wonder if this is just on asrock?
When i set up my incoming i3-6300 i think i'll set it up with a k-type probe touching the IHS (temps via old school).
IHS vs chip sensor - wadaya think - should be less than 5 degree difference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> It looks like temperature sensor readout is broken for non-k oc - see - http://imgur.com/OJ9KKfB
> I wonder if this is just on asrock?
> When i set up my incoming i3-6300 i think i'll set it up with a k-type probe touching the IHS (temps via old school).
> IHS vs chip sensor - wadaya think - should be less than 5 degree difference?


no, it's all the bios hacks. Package temp works on the M8E.


the M8E has 2 probe holes in the socket for K or J T-couples.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, it's all the bios hacks. Package temp works on the M8E.
> 
> 
> the M8E has 2 probe holes in the socket for K or J T-couples.


very nice!! so package temps work on m8e? - hopefully asrock fixes this soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> very nice!! so package temps work on m8e? - hopefully asrock fixes this soon


doubtful. the bios basically breaks many functions, and is not "official" at all. Besides, as Praz points out, it breaks Intel's market segmentation...

the bios' for ASUS MBs:
* No IGPU
* No dynamic change of CPU frequency
* No C-states
* No Turbo Mode
* CPU temperature reading is incorrect
* AVX instructions have very low performance
* Windows XP ACPI not supported


----------



## Silent Scone

JP, so you managed 4000mhz on that chip with the same kit? Looking forward to playing with the Impact in the new year


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> JP, so you managed 4000mhz on that chip with the same kit? Looking forward to playing with the Impact in the new year


no.. it's a 2x4GB Trident 4000 kit. the 3200 kit just could not hold 4000t1. Best I could get under 1.5V was 3600 the 4-stick kit. Gotta admit, playing with the 6300 and the hacked bios has been fun... will be putting he 6700K back in soon (before holidays so the kids can play some games (and leave us alone over the weekend







)

the 4000 kit is "flexible" ;


----------



## Silent Scone

Ah nice kit. I was looking at the Vengeance 4000 kit for the Impact.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ah nice kit. I was looking at the Vengeance 4000 kit for the Impact.


Merry Christmas and a great New Year bud!


----------



## rt123

I'd say, stay away from Corsair.

Impact is fun though, had mine for a month now.


----------



## alexhh11

Did a lot of reading here, but still could not find a reasonable explanation or better to say guide/solution - for :
adaptive / offset / llc settings.

I like the idle frequence downclock and fancy the voltage downclock aswell.

So i have found a first stable (2 hours prime) clock (playing with my new pc just for 48 hours) now.

Asus Z170 deluxe
Skylake 6600

100 x 46 - vcore manual 1.32
xmp settings for ram 3200

thats it nothing else changed (sure there is more play to come)

But for now i would appreciate someone who can show or detailed explain what to do in bios to get it fired up with adpative mode,
based on the above settings, i mean exactly what do i have to change/enter in bios.

cheers


----------



## m3tpe

My most recent stress test on x264 on my i5-6600k, runnin 4.8ghz.
What do you guys think? Should I call this stable? It did crash somewhere after 8hrs (54 loop)..








But then again, who would be computing at 100% for 8hrs?








Or should I back down to 4.7? or how to make this current setting stable? up dram voltage (running xmp profile now)?


----------



## SteveRo

i would leave it at 4.8 and see how it goes, make sure you back up anything important very often!


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i would leave it at 4.8 and see how it goes, make sure you back up anything important very often!


I'm guessing it should be okay.. Any ideas on how to get it stable? up to dram voltage (using xmp profile now)?

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveRo

^^ isolation is the name of the game - low ram speed, low uncore - push core multi at a cpuv and LLC that you can keep cool. What is cool? some say below 80, maybe 85?, if you rarely go to 100% cpu load - real high temps are only happening on rare occasion. just some thougts ...


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ isolation is the name of the game - low ram speed, low uncore - push core multi and a cpuv and LLC that you can keep cool. What is cool? some say below 80, maybe 85?, if you rarely go to 100% cpu load - real high temps are only happening on rare occasion. just some thougts ...


I'm using g.skill ripjaws V., the XMP profile is as below:
3000MHz, Latency 15-15-15-35-2N, Voltage 1.35v

Are you saying I shouldn't run at 3000mhz? something lower? keep stock dram voltage or up it a little?
sorry if i'm sounding like a rookie


----------



## SteveRo

^^ did you run HCI memtest to make sure yur memory is good? - at least one pass? JPMBoy should chime in but i think he would say 2 complete passes or more of HCI memtest?

edit - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ did you run HCI memtest to make sure yur memory is good? - at least one pass? JPMBoy should chime in but i think he would say 2 complete passes or more of HCI memtest?
> 
> edit - http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


nope, never done that before. Maybe i should run the test a see

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent stress test on x264 on my i5-6600k, runnin 4.8ghz.
> What do you guys think? Should I call this stable? It did crash somewhere after 8hrs (54 loop)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, who would be computing at 100% for 8hrs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I back down to 4.7? or how to make this current setting stable? up dram voltage (running xmp profile now)?


Here's the bios settings...
Maybe someone can help stabilize this..


















Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## error-id10t

Curious..

I've seen quite a few people recommend Adaptive setting such as 1.349v + 0.001v to get 1.35v total. I just tried this myself for the first time and all it has caused is instability, I don't do stability tests anymore but I'm running FAH which doesn't like that. I changed it back to how I always set it which is simply 1.35v + auto (example) and all is well again.

Anyone else see this behavior, doesn't really make sense but that is what happens at my end.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Here's the bios settings...
> Maybe someone can help stabilize this..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


One thing to try is change TPU to "Keep Current Settings" or whatever the default is.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Curious..
> 
> I've seen quite a few people recommend Adaptive setting such as 1.349v + 0.001v to get 1.35v total. I just tried this myself for the first time and all it has caused is instability, I don't do stability tests anymore but I'm running FAH which doesn't like that. I changed it back to how I always set it which is simply 1.35v + auto (example) and all is well again.
> 
> Anyone else see this behavior, doesn't really make sense but that is what happens at my end.


That is weird. For me it doesn't really seem to make any difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Curious..
> 
> I've seen quite a few people recommend Adaptive setting such as 1.349v + 0.001v to get 1.35v total. I just tried this myself for the first time and all it has caused is instability, I don't do stability tests anymore but I'm running FAH which doesn't like that. I changed it back to how I always set it which is simply 1.35v + auto (example) and all is well again.
> 
> Anyone else see this behavior, doesn't really make sense but that is what happens at my end.


SET cpu svid to enabled or auto.


----------



## cypres

I know I've asked before but I didn't get any replies, but has anyone else had luck getting to 5.2 without LN2? I'm stuck at [email protected], can get into Windows at [email protected] but it's not XTU bench stable, and that's about the upper limit of vcore I can keep under 70c at full load. Is there anything else I could be tweaking to help stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Have any of you personally had your CPU bend/break?


yup, on my 2nd Skylake. Check this out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582875/pcghw-thinner-skylake-cpu-can-get-damaged-from-cooler-mounting-pressure


----------



## Minar

Hi guys, been following this guide for a while and slowly over the last 2 weeks I have been tweaking and tinkering, and I think I finally got the most I can out of my CPU!

So here is my submission.

Username: Minar
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 104.43
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency:4.803 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.281 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.450v
Vcore: 1.440v
FCLK: 1044 MHz
Cooling Solution: Delid with IHS placed back on w/ EKWB Predator 360
Stability Test: 7 Hours of x264 16T

Batch Number: Malay LN65564
Ram Speed: 3342 MHz (15-17-17-35)
Ram Voltage: 1.400
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
LLC Setting: Mode 1
Misc Comments: N/A


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## willsk

Hey guys so a question about speedstep...

I have it enabled in my BIOS but at idle I never see my voltage or CPU speed drop. I'm always hovering around 4495 - 4500 MHz and my volts are always between 1.296 - 1.31v

Is this normal??


----------



## GroupB

you have to use windows balanced power plan too and set your minimum and maximum there. if you are on performance plan , it wont drop


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> you have to use windows balanced power plan too and set your minimum and maximum there. if you are on performance plan , it wont drop


Nice one dude thank you!

I'll give that a go


----------



## FEAR6655

Need some help with the Adaptive Voltage option for my 6700K on a Z170 Pro Gaming board (1102).

I have the 6700K stable at 4.5 @ 1.300v in manual mode, but now I want to get it down-volting properly because my computer is idle 99% of the time.

The weird thing is, just putting 1.300 in the "Total adaptive mode voltage" doesn't work. As soon as I enable Adaptive mode, the CPU's VID will not go any higher than exactly 1.240 under any kind of load (under manual mode I could see the VID changing around, and it was up at ~1.39). This means that no matter what voltage I set for adaptive, the VCore never goes above 1.24.

I even put 1.500 in the Total adaptive voltage field, and I still only got 1.240 under load (and a prompt BSOD)

Is this how adaptive is supposed to work? It sounds like some kind of bug though, why would it cap the VID?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> you have to use windows balanced power plan too and set your minimum and maximum there. if you are on performance plan , it wont drop


It'll drop just fine, just change the max. min not to be 100%..


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Need some help with the Adaptive Voltage option for my 6700K on a Z170 Pro Gaming board (1102).
> 
> I have the 6700K stable at 4.5 @ 1.300v in manual mode, but now I want to get it down-volting properly because my computer is idle 99% of the time.
> 
> The weird thing is, just putting 1.300 in the "Total adaptive mode voltage" doesn't work. As soon as I enable Adaptive mode, the CPU's VID will not go any higher than exactly 1.240 under any kind of load (under manual mode I could see the VID changing around, and it was up at ~1.39). This means that no matter what voltage I set for adaptive, the VCore never goes above 1.24.
> 
> I even put 1.500 in the Total adaptive voltage field, and I still only got 1.240 under load (and a prompt BSOD)
> 
> Is this how adaptive is supposed to work? It sounds like some kind of bug though, why would it cap the VID?
> 
> Any help much appreciated.


You mention VID and Vcore as 1,240v , wich is it?

I got the same board, different chip, and i got my adaptive to work with almost all on adaptive and the rest on the + offset , check the +, and im actually running a bit lower then my manual Vcore.


----------



## BoredErica

Average OC4.66Median OC4.6Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.384

 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.624.69Average Voltage1.371.39
*Please check to see if I have quoted your post. Thank you.*



> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I think this is my final changes where I have now tested it stable at the clocks. A couple of voltage are a wee bit higher then some but might be okay. I had to raise my core from 1.37 to 1.42 as I would have core 2 error in prime95
> 
> I ran ASUS Realbench last night when I went to bed and was still running this morning when I got up with no errors. I ran coretemp overnight with realbench to track temps. I ran memtest in dos from USB for 6 hours yesterday with no errors.
> 
> Here are my screen shots.
> 
> The 2 voltage that I think are a wee bit high are the System Agent and VCCIO, but I had to raise them a wee bit to stabilize the Ram at 3200 on this motherboard with no errors.
> 
> How are things looking?
> 
> The next pic is HWINFO showing the stuff, note I did not have HWinfo64 running over night.
> 
> Username: mtrai
> CPU Model: I5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency:4800
> Cache Frequency:4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425 Adaptive
> Vcore: 1.425
> FCLK: Reminder: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Coolmaster Hyper Evo 212
> Stability Test: REalbench stess test overnight
> 
> Batch Number: I will have to get this, my partner has the box hidden from me right now in a closet.
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 16, 18,18, 38,
> Ram Voltage: Base 1.35 Tweaked to 1.392
> Motherboard:Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 5


mtrai, your picture shows the test 4 hours in. That's not evidence of overnight, that's only evidence for 4 hours. If possible, please submit a picture showing 5 hours or more. Thank you.



> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Isn't 1.408Vcore crazy high for 4.8GHz? It sounds to me like Skylake requires more voltage than Haswell/ivy/ and possibly even sandy... my 2500k only requires 1.298v for 4.5, 1.320v for 4.6, 1.344v for 4.7...
> 
> I'd love to see a chart of the voltage required for each overclock from 4.2GHz upto 5GHz on a 6600k. It's a chip that I might get in the future but after reading how high the voltage is and how poor the cooling is....not sure.


I think there's something wrong with your impression of those chips. Skylake gets higher clocks for the same voltage, can tolerate a higher voltage, and is much cooler than Haswell.

Look at the temperature chart I have for Skylake, and then look back at the chart I have for Haswell in my other thread. The temps are very different.



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can use either on any of my rigs... but choose to not waste time with meaningless stresstests. LOL- dropped furmark after my 7970s . Silly power virus.
> "subliminal" ? you really are off the reservation. Take the aluminum hat off please.





> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The videos are about as subliminal as your avatar.


Oppar is dumb, just ignore his ramblings.



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new table entry
> 
> jpmboy
> i3 6300
> 3800 (base/stock)
> 38x 102.66
> 3900MHz
> 3900MHz
> 1.210v
> Idle vcore = 1.216, Load 1.200V
> FCLK: unknown (nothing reports it. set to auto)
> Water cooled. Koolance 380i block
> p95 1 hour
> 
> Ram: 3700 c18-20-20-48-1T
> VDIMM = 1.5V
> Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC = 5
> Comment: locked multiplier SKU. Any higher BCLK and I get a failure to post (Q code "04" so far).


Charted.



> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> Is this the right place to make a submission?
> 
> Username: madmanmarz
> CPU Model: i5-6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.4
> Vcore: 1.375
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop
> Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 4 hours, custom blend 6000MB (8GB RAM)
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L524B278
> Ram Speed: DDR3 7-8-8 1500mhz 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.65v, 1v
> Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming K4/D3
> LLC Setting: 3 (out of 4 being the weakest)
> Misc Comments: Resuming testing for 5 hours total, which has proven to me over the years to be very very stable. 4.7 seemed stable but temps too high.
> 
> Picture Verification:
> http://i.imgur.com/adx9OUX.png


Yes, that is correct. You have been charted, thank you.



> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hi would love to get charted thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username:Selbyftw
> CPU Model:6700k
> Base Clock:100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency:4.8
> Cache Frequency:4.8
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.400v
> Vcore: 1.392-1.408v
> FCLK: 1,000mhz
> Cooling Solution: h100i gtx delid
> Stability Test: Realbench 2.4 8 hours + 123+ loops of x264 custom
> Batch Number: L538B759 malay
> Ram Speed: 2666MHZ XMP CAS 16-18-18-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v
> Motherboard: ASUS HERO MAX VIII
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: Silicon lottery 4.8ghz. De-lid. Max temps 65c.


Thank you, you have been charted.



> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Username: Duality92
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4600
> Cache Frequency: 4500
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.42v
> Vcore: 1.376v with x264 (no LLC on MSI Z170A Gaming M5 and massive vdroop)
> FCLK: Reminder: Stock
> Cooling Solution: H50 with a F4 Vardar
> Stability Test: X264, 16T, 5hrs++
> 
> Batch Number: X543B836
> Ram Speed: 3333 15-16-16-36-2
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v (current is just XMP, will go higher)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: Auto (no setting T_T)
> Misc Comments: Can't wait to see how it does on my Custom Loop! On the H50 it does 66C max with 22C ambient after 5 hours of x264
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xzge8d


Hello Duality92, next time please submit a picture showing the stress test.



> Originally Posted by *Delta6326*
> 
> Hey guys i think i posted this in the wrong thread earlier.
> Anyone purchase a chip from siliconlottery.com? And have it delidded? Waiting for the 6700k 4.6ghz to come in, i was thinking if i get it delidded it may oc more.
> I was going to get one at Microcenter but they sold out 3 hours before it could be picked up. So with a 4.6ghz $369+$50delid thats only like $25 more than Microcenter with tax. Same price as Newegg etc.


Yeah, my chip is binned and delidded from SI.



> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Are temps too high to risk longer stress tests?


No. If it's too high, the chip throttles.



> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey folks so i've finally done my first overclock after playing with the settings a little bit.
> 
> Just wanted to run it by you guys to make sure you feel all looks well and there's nothing I missed. Also I've noticed when I boot into BIOS (ASUS Maximus Gene VIII) that the Hardware monitor on the right hand side only shows the CPU stock clocks and not my overclock which is seen when i'm in Windows and obviously in the options I've selected. Is this normal??
> 
> RAM - XMP values
> BCLK - 100
> Core - 45 (4.5 GHz)
> Min/Max CPU Cache Ratios - 41
> SpeedStep - Enabled
> CPU Core/Cache current limit Max - 255.5
> Core Voltage - 1.3 (getting 1.296 reading in HWMonitor VCore reading both idle and under load)
> FCLK Frequency - 1GHz
> I think that's everything I changed?
> Max temps around 64 degrees C and have tested using real bench and x264 over night so i'm pretty sure it's damn stable
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Hello, if your overclock is finished, please have it charted!



> Originally Posted by *Minar*
> 
> Hi guys, been following this guide for a while and slowly over the last 2 weeks I have been tweaking and tinkering, and I think I finally got the most I can out of my CPU!
> 
> So here is my submission.
> 
> Username: Minar
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 104.43
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency:4.803 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.281 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.450v
> Vcore: 1.440v
> FCLK: 1044 MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid with IHS placed back on w/ EKWB Predator 360
> Stability Test: 7 Hours of x264 16T
> 
> Batch Number: Malay LN65564
> Ram Speed: 3342 MHz (15-17-17-35)
> Ram Voltage: 1.400
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: Mode 1
> Misc Comments: N/A


Thank you, you have been charted.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> You mention VID and Vcore as 1,240v , wich is it?
> 
> I got the same board, different chip, and i got my adaptive to work with almost all on adaptive and the rest on the + offset , check the +, and im actually running a bit lower then my manual Vcore.


Both. The VID will show 1.240, and the Vcore will fluctuate between 1.232 and 1.248, i.e. 1.240 as well.

As soon as I set adaptive, the load VID gets stuck at exactly 1.240 and never moves (under other voltage settings I can see the VID higher, and it moves around with load. For example, under manual voltage with 4.5GHz, the VID hovers around 1.395). My Vcore then also gets stuck at 1.240 and will not go higher no matter what voltage I set. This really doesn't sound like how it's supposed to work.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minar*
> 
> Hi guys, been following this guide for a while and slowly over the last 2 weeks I have been tweaking and tinkering, and I think I finally got the most I can out of my CPU!
> 
> So here is my submission.
> 
> Username: Minar
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 104.43
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency:4.803 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.281 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.450v
> Vcore: 1.440v
> FCLK: 1044 MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid with IHS placed back on w/ EKWB Predator 360
> Stability Test: 7 Hours of x264 16T
> 
> Batch Number: Malay LN65564
> Ram Speed: 3342 MHz (15-17-17-35)
> Ram Voltage: 1.400
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: Mode 1
> Misc Comments: N/A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody posted something on social media I want to contest, but I'd like to see what you guys think. A guy said that Intel made the PCB thinner to improve cooling.
> 
> And here's my response...
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts? I didn't measure the thickness of my 4670k vs my 6600k when I had the chance, and now I can't.
> 
> Oh, and the world's not ending, I'll chart everybody Monday.


A PCB will heat up a bit near the die, a few millimeters wide area, and that will probably be pasted over as with the die. So a PCB, wich is made of a poor heat conductor material, could never be used as such heat transfer, thinner or fatter doesn't make a difference, in this case heat will go after the material were it has the less resistance/higher transference.
I have soldered many components to PCB's and ran DY variable transformer/charger that had components that went higher that 100ºc at times and PCB's only showed small color changes near soldering points (and they were most likely made by my sloppy soldering ^_^ ). On my day job i open many old CPU's and some production line machines that have either high usage or high "mileage" and i never seen a case of a PCB used as a heat conductor or hot enough i couldn't touch it such after i turned it's pwr off. Even laptops transformer/charger PCB is cold enough to the touch, you just couldn't do it if PCB would transfer/retain heat as good as thermal paste or metal.
In fact i believe that because Skylake PCB is thinner it heats up less and retains less heat, cooling faster near the die, making for a worse path for heat then, again, the thermal paste.


----------



## SteveRo

My first cut at non-k oc via bclock - seems to be very easy to find the max clock for the chip - looks like jpmboy's i3-6300 is better than mine but I'm still happy considering this is a multiplier locked chip


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Both. The VID will show 1.240, and the Vcore will fluctuate between 1.232 and 1.248, i.e. 1.240 as well.
> 
> As soon as I set adaptive, the load VID gets stuck at exactly 1.240 and never moves (under other voltage settings I can see the VID higher, and it moves around with load. For example, under manual voltage with 4.5GHz, the VID hovers around 1.395). My Vcore then also gets stuck at 1.240 and will not go higher no matter what voltage I set. This really doesn't sound like how it's supposed to work.


That does seem the wrong way around between Vcore/VID. Only thing coming to mind is check software you using to see those numbers for updates and turn off any other u have installed, maybe check windows pwr plan or maybe it just doesn't need 1,300Vcore with adaptive, mine needed 0,005v less than manual at same clock speed.
It's 2:00am and i got work in 6h, can't really think of anything else atm ^_^
But then again i'm new to OC and there are more capable ppl here that can figure out what's going on faster then me


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> That does seem the wrong way around between Vcore/VID. Only thing coming to mind is check software you using to see those numbers for updates and turn off any other u have installed, maybe check windows pwr plan or maybe it just doesn't need 1,300Vcore with adaptive, mine needed 0,005v less than manual at same clock speed.
> It's 2:00am and i got work in 6h, can't really think of anything else atm ^_^
> But then again i'm new to OC and there are more capable ppl here that can figure out what's going on faster then me


It definitely needs 1.300. When using adaptive without an offset, it runs vcore 1.240 and I get a BSOD. I just can't figure out why the VID changes behaviour when in adaptive mode, makes no sense since adaptive is supposed to factor in the VID.

Is it something to do with my adaptive voltage setting being less than what the CPU wants by default as per VID? I read that somewhere, but I would have thought it would show up more in this thread.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> That is weird. For me it doesn't really seem to make any difference.


Now I can't replicate it anymore, meh like I said it was weird but not something happening anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SET cpu svid to enabled or auto.


Adaptive no worky without this enabled / auto, it's on auto. As above ..not happening anymore but I'll stay with my volts + auto method instead of the offset.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Adaptive no worky without this enabled / auto, it's on auto. As above ..not happening anymore but I'll stay with my volts + auto method instead of the offset.


I actually had Adaptive working with SVID off for almost 2weeks while i was testing the OC stability, had np with it. In fact i now have some OC failed when i boot about once a week when i start up the computer.
Checking alternative ways to set adaptive while maintaining same voltage values to see if i can avoid those OC failure warnings at start up. Strange is after i leave BIOS untouched i can run OCCT without problems and pass







Not sure what is going on.

On another note. I did as i mentioned a few pages back and moved my SSD removing hard disk drive bays all together opening more room for air to move around and took the chance to check on CPU. The artics MX-4 was a bit liquid when i mounted CPU and cooler, as i suspected it didn't cure as well as i hoped, applied paste again, MX-4 seemed more viscous this time around and temps are maybe 1ºc lower, will know how much it improved after i do some stress testing.
My fear of bent/cracked CPU PCB was just that, a fear. All is well, corsair cooler didn't bend anything


----------



## mandrix

Hey guys, Steve wrote a nice guide on OC'ing Skylake over at TT. He went the extra yard to delve into some of Intel's findings on the 14nm process that makes it more interesting for me. Plus he charts his observations on core/cache/memory.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## alexhh11

Looks like i have a pretty decent chip, going well on low voltage.
(just posting to share not for Statistics)

Username: alexhh11
Board : Asus Z170 deluxe
CPU Model: I5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency:4700
Cache Frequency:3900
Vcore in UEFI: 1.34 manual
Vcore: 1.348
FCLK:
Cooling Solution : Noctua NH D 15
Ram : Gskill Rip Jaws V - @ 3200


----------



## willsk

Hey DarkWizzie, i'll get a screenie. Just trying to push for 4.6 first.

So guys, for RAM do you lot use XMP?? My issue is that i'm finding with XMP mode enabled my BCLK will occasionally dip to 99.9 etc. meaning i'm not always at a solid 4.6GHz whereas when I was testing the overclock with default RAM speeds i was actually at more like 100.4 on the BCLK.

What's the best way to combat this? If i make my BCLK 100.1 with XMP enabled could I throw off my overclock because i'm essentially overclocking the RAM a little? (i think that's right?)

Any advice would be great. I have passed Real Bench at 1.36Vcore 46 Multi with default RAM speeds and now looking to get it stable with my correct ram speed. Temps are around 63 degrees at load


----------



## alexhh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey DarkWizzie, i'll get a screenie. Just trying to push for 4.6 first.
> 
> So guys, for RAM do you lot use XMP?? My issue is that i'm finding with XMP mode enabled my BCLK will occasionally dip to 99.9 etc. meaning i'm not always at a solid 4.6GHz whereas when I was testing the overclock with default RAM speeds i was actually at more like 100.4 on the BCLK.
> 
> What's the best way to combat this? If i make my BCLK 100.1 with XMP enabled could I throw off my overclock because i'm essentially overclocking the RAM a little? (i think that's right?)
> 
> Any advice would be great. I have passed Real Bench at 1.36Vcore 46 Multi with default RAM speeds and now looking to get it stable with my correct ram speed. Temps are around 63 degrees at load


Have alook at my just posted screen shot - i use xmp and yes you are right bclk moves a little 99.4-100, bu actually i dont see a problem in that?


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexhh11*
> 
> Have alook at my just posted screen shot - i use xmp and yes you are right bclk moves a little 99.4-100, bu actually i dont see a problem in that?


I guess it's not a huge issue. I'm just thinking that it'd be nice to get that lil bit of extra speed considering I was stable at just over 4.6 when running default ram so i'm thinking if I can still get that then why not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> My first cut at non-k oc via bclock - seems to be very easy to find the max clock for the chip - looks like jpmboy's i3-6300 is better than mine but I'm still happy considering this is a multiplier locked chip


Very NIce! Does that MOBO have PLL bandwitdth Adjustment?
(old school bclk overclocking - was fun, right?)


----------



## mtrai

@Darkwizzie

mtrai, your picture shows the test 4 hours in. That's not evidence of overnight, that's only evidence for 4 hours. If possible, please submit a picture showing 5 hours or more. Thank you.

Hey I did not catch that, I started it when I went to bed and must of got up earlier then I realized. I will re run it. Ha it was overnight as that is all I slept that night just not overnight for testing.


----------



## mandrix

Even though temps are no problem on my 6700K, (mid 70's max) I can't quite get 4.8 stable...I've tried up to 1.52v but maybe 10 loops of x264 only before it starts getting errors.

Is there any evidence to support that delidding helps any with overclocking other than running cooler? If I thought I could get 4.8 stable I would delid....but if it's only going to make it run cooler I don't see the need, for my cpu that is.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Even though temps are no problem on my 6700K, (mid 70's max) I can't quite get 4.8 stable...I've tried up to 1.52v but maybe 10 loops of x264 only before it starts getting errors.
> 
> Is there any evidence to support that delidding helps any with overclocking other than running cooler? If I thought I could get 4.8 stable I would delid....but if it's only going to make it run cooler I don't see the need, for my cpu that is.


Nope, absolutely no other benefits besides cooling.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Nope, absolutely no other benefits besides cooling.


I can't see any either, but so many seem to take it on faith that delidding is key to high OC.
So if there's a good reason other than temperatures I sure want to hear it.









Thanks!


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. JPMBoy, Yes, much fun! - much easier here than i remember in the old days!
Is there a way to increase just the core separate from cache?
Regarding PLL - I see:
PCH PLL Voltage
Boot CPU PLL Voltage
Eventual CPU PLL Voltage
VCC PLL Voltage
i do not see any - PLL Bandwidth Adjustment.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ oh - also "CPU Internal PLL Voltage" - may be that is it?









Long description in the bios -

"Default is .900v, each step is 0.015V.
Adding 9 - 15 steps will help cpu PLL
to lock internal clock during high
frequency under LN2 cooling. For
example: 1.020v - 1.125v will be proper
value. But the voltage level will be
different for each processor. User has
to find the best value for your own
processor.
CPU vcore voltage must be higher than CPU
internal PLL voltage or your procerssor
will hang."


----------



## SteveRo

^^ I found something called CPU PLL ORT - 32microsec, 64microsec, 128, 512 ... this it??


----------



## selbyftw

Hey guys anyone know where to start if I wanted to get my chip a little higher through blck ?

It's 100% stable at 4.8ghz 1.400v at the moment.

Would I be correct in taking the multi down to 46 then adding 103-110 to the blck to get me over the 4.8 mark and maybe adding a bit of voltage?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't see any either, but so many seem to take it on faith that delidding is key to high OC.
> So if there's a good reason other than temperatures I sure want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Didn't you post this link;

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html

*"Rule of thumb for most platforms is that a 10C temperature drop can lead to a 50-100MHz CPU frequency gain, even when you are on the brink of your CPU's maximum stable overclock."*


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Hey guys anyone know where to start if I wanted to get my chip a little higher through blck ?
> 
> It's 100% stable at 4.8ghz 1.400v at the moment.
> 
> Would I be correct in taking the multi down to 46 then adding 103-110 to the blck to get me over the 4.8 mark and maybe adding a bit of voltage?


sure - use the + key in the bclock setting window (bios), take it up to 48.5 try that, if good go to 48.75, if no good (use the - key) go to 48.25, ...









edit - keep an eye on cache and memory keep them low - test only for core!


----------



## adondecoy

guys, I just want to know if it is ok

I overclocked my i5 6600k



stabilitytest.PNG 2620k .PNG file


https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpl1/t31.0-8/12378040_10208704292433095_1969114986013062701_o.jpg

I only changed
cpu ratio to 44
cpu core voltage to 1.250
and set voltage to adaptive mode

my spec

i5 6600k
z170m mortar
ram ddr4 avexir core 16gb
corsair h100i GTX


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I can't see any either, but so many seem to take it on faith that delidding is key to high OC.
> So if there's a good reason other than temperatures I sure want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


well, as temp increases the noise in the circuitry increases.. leading to errors in otherwise stable-capable circuits. So, the "lore" is that if you can drop op temps by 10C the chip can gain UP TO +100mhZ in the ambient temp range. I think this is mentioned in the TT Skylake OC guide.









nvm - ninja'd by oparr.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. JPMBoy, Yes, much fun! - much easier here than i remember in the old days!
> Is there a way to increase just the core separate from cache?
> Regarding PLL - I see:
> PCH PLL Voltage
> Boot CPU PLL Voltage
> Eventual CPU PLL Voltage
> VCC PLL Voltage
> i do not see any - PLL Bandwidth Adjustment.


Yeah, it might have helped - maybe. only other thing to try as bclk get up there is CPU stand-by voltage.
Anyway, certainly fun to play with the unlocked bios.


----------



## SteveRo

adondecoy - good start!


----------



## willsk

Right Darkwizzie, here's one for your records









Username: WillSK
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600MHz
Cache Frequency: 4300MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.365volts
Vcore: 1.36volts
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: 15 Minutes on Real Bench to check initial stability and then just over 7 hours on x264
Ram Speed: 2666MHz 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2volts XMP rating
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Gene VIII
LLC Setting: Level 6



Thanks


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, as temp increases the noise in the circuitry increases.. leading to errors in otherwise stable-capable circuits. So, the "lore" is that if you can drop op temps by 10C the chip can gain UP TO +100mhZ in the ambient temp range. I think this is mentioned in the TT Skylake OC guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm - ninja'd by oparr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it might have helped - maybe. only other thing to try as bclk get up there is CPU stand-by voltage.
> Anyway, certainly fun to play with the unlocked bios.


I found something called CPU PLL ORT - 32microsec, 64microsec, 128, 512 ... is this it??


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Didn't you post this link;
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html
> 
> *"Rule of thumb for most platforms is that a 10C temperature drop can lead to a 50-100MHz CPU frequency gain, even when you are on the brink of your CPU's maximum stable overclock."*


Yes but does anyone have any empirical proof that holds true in all cases or only if temperatures are approaching, what-80/90c? (my 6700K temps are in mid 70's under heavy load)
I know I had a 3770K that I delidded and the temps dropped 15c, but it didn't OC any higher than before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I found something called CPU PLL ORT - 32microsec, 64microsec, 128, 512 ... is this it??


oh man - I just don't know the AsRock translation. Is there like 9 settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes but does anyone have any empirical proof that holds true in all cases or only if temperatures are approaching, what-80/90c? (my 6700K temps are in mid 70's under heavy load)
> I know I had a 3770K that I delidded and the temps dropped 15c, but it didn't OC any higher than before.


I had trouble with 4.9+ on my 6700K before deliding. Can run 5.0 for benchmarking now. On-die DTS temp is no higher than 70C. Before it would hit the mid 80s fast. And remember, DTS temp (eg what any OS tool sees) is not likely reflective of temps in local/micro environments.
Only way to know for sure is to try it yourself.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh man - I just don't know the AsRock translation. Is there like 9 settings?


No, just the four settings and auto - 32, 64, 128 and 512 mincroseconds.


----------



## SteveRo

Good evening Mr. Darkwizzie, next time you chart, please add this one









Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: i3-6300
Base Clock: 121.053
Core Multiplier: 38
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 4600
Vcore in UEFI: 1.5v
FCLK: 967.9
Cooling Solution: Custom water, 2x 480 radiators in series, EK Supremacy EVO block
Stability Test: P95 v28.7 1hr
Batch Number: Vietnam X536A789
Ram Speed: 2098 15-15-15-35-1
Ram Voltage: 1.4v, io 1.2v, sa 1.2v
Motherboard: AsRock z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments: Using the new non-k oc (bclock) bios, Needed high cpuV but dual core doesn't heat up as much .

Much thanks


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Now that I have my CPU overclock good, I'm finding the XMP settings for my momory to be worthless.. I need .15v over the XMP value to be stable which seems to be kinda meh.

XMP: 2800 15-15-15-35-2T 1.25v
What's stable: 2800 15-15-15-35-2T 1.4v

The guide says ~1.35-1.4v is the most you would probably want which means my ram might not be going higher. I have IO - 1.25v and SA - 1.25v.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes but does anyone have any empirical proof that holds true in all cases or only if temperatures are approaching, what-80/90c? (my 6700K temps are in mid 70's under heavy load)
> I know I had a 3770K that I delidded and the temps dropped 15c, but it didn't OC any higher than before.


It's common behavior among many older CPUs as well, the margin is roughly 50-100Mhz per 10C. The best proof would be when the CPu temperature drops with Ln2 and DICE cooling, and how much further those guys get, but the effect is reduced when you go lower in temperature. However i did a test before and found that my minimum voltage for boot is lowered by just lowering temperature (I could go ahead and try to make a graph). Even at the same frequency you can use less voltage to get the same level of stability.

The reason like Jpmboy stated, is that noise is a huge factor. A transistor needs to differentiate between a 1 and a 0, when we increase the frequency and current increases so does temperature. Temperature increase chaos and you might get some electrons not correctly following the path they should and doing crazy things. The increase in temperature can cause a great increase in thermal noise, and adding voltage just increases temperature and can be counter productive, decreasing temperature is a wonderful way to help increase OCes. In fact all of our overclocks are limited by temperature, until of course we get into LN2 and stuff. Will delidding your CPU help shave off at least 10C from load temperatures? Yes most likley it will do between 10-15C, and that is probably enough to stabilize the next highest multiplier, I don't promise you can, but I would say with some certainty that you shoudl be able to stabilize at least the next highest multiplier.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Maybe this is obvious but I can't seem to figure it out. Is there a way to prevent the CPU from downclocking to 4GHz when using manual voltage? I have processor state set to 100% in windows, brand new VIII Extreme on the latest bios.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Maybe this is obvious but I can't seem to figure it out. Is there a way to prevent the CPU from downclocking to 4GHz when using manual voltage? I have processor state set to 100% in windows, brand new VIII Extreme on the latest bios.


Have you tried disabling Speedstep in BIOS?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Have you tried disabling Speedstep in BIOS?


Yeah, tried that but still dropping to 4ghz.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah, tried that but still dropping to 4ghz.


Did you overclock using the turbo multiplier or the core multiplier? I always disable turbo, since it will downclock when it can, like it does in your situation.


----------



## selbyftw

Anybody bought either the 6600 or 6700 non k version and had a go at overclocking them? In some cases you can get the non k versions for nearly £80 less and maybe the same/similar performance as the k version?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I had trouble with 4.9+ on my 6700K before deliding. Can run 5.0 for benchmarking now. On-die DTS temp is no higher than 70C. Before it would hit the mid 80s fast. And remember, DTS temp (eg what any OS tool sees) is not likely reflective of temps in local/micro environments.
> Only way to know for sure is to try it yourself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> It's common behavior among many older CPUs as well, the margin is roughly 50-100Mhz per 10C. The best proof would be when the CPu temperature drops with Ln2 and DICE cooling, and how much further those guys get, but the effect is reduced when you go lower in temperature. However i did a test before and found that my minimum voltage for boot is lowered by just lowering temperature (I could go ahead and try to make a graph). Even at the same frequency you can use less voltage to get the same level of stability.
> 
> The reason like Jpmboy stated, is that noise is a huge factor. A transistor needs to differentiate between a 1 and a 0, when we increase the frequency and current increases so does temperature. Temperature increase chaos and you might get some electrons not correctly following the path they should and doing crazy things. The increase in temperature can cause a great increase in thermal noise, and adding voltage just increases temperature and can be counter productive, decreasing temperature is a wonderful way to help increase OCes. In fact all of our overclocks are limited by temperature, until of course we get into LN2 and stuff. Will delidding your CPU help shave off at least 10C from load temperatures? Yes most likley it will do between 10-15C, and that is probably enough to stabilize the next highest multiplier, I don't promise you can, but I would say with some certainty that you shoudl be able to stabilize at least the next highest multiplier.


Good info, guys. Thanks very much!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Anybody bought either the 6600 or 6700 non k version and had a go at overclocking them? In some cases you can get the non k versions for nearly £80 less and maybe the same/similar performance as the k version?


both jpmboy and i have posted results of non-k oc of i3-6300. i5, i7 non-k should oc just as well or better - for sure faster in all multicore stuff!


----------



## SteveRo

^^ Depending on your budget you should only consider these CPUs:

Pentium G4400
Core i3-6100
Core i3-6300
Core i5-6400
Core i7-6700

http://overclocking.guide/asrock-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Maybe this is obvious but I can't seem to figure it out. Is there a way to prevent the CPU from downclocking to 4GHz when using manual voltage? I have processor state set to 100% in windows, brand new VIII Extreme on the latest bios.


disable turbo and speedstep. set boot performance to max. disable c-states shouold do it. (you can then set win power plan to balanced and it will still hold the max freq set in bios.)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable turbo and speedstep. set boot performance to max. disable c-states shouold do it. (you can then set win power plan to balanced and it will still hold the max freq set in bios.)


Thanks Jpmboy, I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy, I'll try again when I get home.











(set min and max cache to the same value also)


----------



## Jpmboy

new table entry:

Username: jpmboy
CPU Model: i3 6300
Base Clock: 125
Core Multiplier: 38
Core Frequency: 4750
Cache Frequency: 4750
Vcore in UEFI: 1.475
Vcore: 1.472

FCLK: 1250
Cooling Solution: custom water. Koolance 380i block 1x360 rad
Stability Test: 1h p95v28.7

Batch Number: x536a787
Ram Speed: 3666 c17-19-19-46-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.425V, SA 1.2375V, VCCIO 1.2125V, CPU STandby Voltage 1.200V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: non-K cpu. BCLK OC using Elmor's bios ( HWBOT).


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes but does anyone have any empirical proof that holds true in all cases or only if temperatures are approaching, what-80/90c? (my 6700K temps are in mid 70's under heavy load)
> I know I had a 3770K that I delidded and the temps dropped 15c, but it didn't OC any higher than before.


Use rocket science by flipping a coin....Heads you delid, tails you leave well enough alone or vice versa.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new table entry:
> 
> Username: jpmboy
> CPU Model: i3 6300
> Base Clock: 125
> Core Multiplier: 38
> Core Frequency: 4750
> Cache Frequency: 4750
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.475
> Vcore: 1.472
> 
> FCLK: 1250
> Cooling Solution: custom water. Koolance 380i block 1x360 rad
> Stability Test: 1h p95v28.7
> 
> Batch Number: x536a787
> Ram Speed: 3666 c17-19-19-46-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.425V, SA 1.2375V, VCCIO 1.2125V, CPU STandby Voltage 1.200V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: non-K cpu. BCLK OC using Elmor's bios ( HWBOT).


very nice!!














i'm thinking of trying a i5-6400 next


----------



## SteveRo

dup post ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of trying a i5-6400 next


thx. I'm probably gonna sell this 6300 in the market place. whad do ya think? 75% of list would move it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> It's common behavior among many older CPUs as well, the margin is roughly 50-100Mhz per 10C. The best proof would be when the CPu temperature drops with Ln2 and DICE cooling, and how much further those guys get, but the effect is reduced when you go lower in temperature. However i did a test before and found that my minimum voltage for boot is lowered by just lowering temperature (I could go ahead and try to make a graph). Even at the same frequency you can use less voltage to get the same level of stability.
> 
> The reason like Jpmboy stated, is that noise is a huge factor. A transistor needs to differentiate between a 1 and a 0, when we increase the frequency and current increases so does temperature. Temperature increase chaos and you might get some electrons not correctly following the path they should and doing crazy things. The increase in temperature can cause a great increase in thermal noise, and adding voltage just increases temperature and can be counter productive, decreasing temperature is a wonderful way to help increase OCes. In fact all of our overclocks are limited by temperature, until of course we get into LN2 and stuff. Will delidding your CPU help shave off at least 10C from load temperatures? Yes most likley it will do between 10-15C, and that is probably enough to stabilize the next highest multiplier, I don't promise you can, but I would say with some certainty that you shoudl be able to stabilize at least the next highest multiplier.


Great review in Tweaktown by Sin0822!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx. I'm probably gonna sell this 6300 in the market place. whad do ya think? 75% of list would move it?


See what the others are going for - i never thought i would sell that 6700k for what i did


----------



## RichardNixon

I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 50x with 3455 mhz tweaked memory (much thanks to Jpmboy for the help with the timings!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Is it GTA where they use the phrase "You've been smoked".. That is how I feel, great chip SteveRo!


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> new table entry:
> 
> Username: jpmboy
> CPU Model: i3 6300
> Base Clock: 125
> Core Multiplier: 38
> Core Frequency: 4750
> Cache Frequency: 4750
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.475
> Vcore: 1.472
> 
> FCLK: 1250
> Cooling Solution: custom water. Koolance 380i block 1x360 rad
> Stability Test: 1h p95v28.7
> 
> Batch Number: x536a787
> Ram Speed: 3666 c17-19-19-46-1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.425V, SA 1.2375V, VCCIO 1.2125V, CPU STandby Voltage 1.200V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: non-K cpu. BCLK OC using Elmor's bios ( HWBOT).


Wow, nice.

Any way to get some semblance of a cpu temp though? (as I understand that functionality is disabled when using the new bios)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Wow, nice.
> 
> Any way to get some semblance of a cpu temp though? (as I understand that functionality is disabled when using the new bios)


Hello

CPU Package temperature.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is it GTA where they use the phrase "You've been smoked".. That is how I feel, great chip SteveRo!


much thanks! i think Jpmboy has a chip that can do this also!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


probably a memory timing problem - that and/or a bios update is needed. - it would help if you identified your h/w - mobo, memory, processor ...


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> probably a memory timing problem - that and/or a bios update is needed. - it would help if you identified your h/w - mobo, memory, processor ...


Build info below. I can grab all the 50+ memory timing settings from the bios if needed. I agree it's probably a timing issue, I'm just not sure what to try. I've used XMP to hit the "stock" 3200 speeds and my mobo has a setting where it tries to adjust a bunch of memory timings based on the memory mfr (samsung chips) but neither have worked. If I go over 2400mhz I suddenly get **** FPS in Firestrike. I've even gone up to 1.4v on memory at a measly 2666 and it's still failing.

CPU - 6700k OC'd to 4.8 stable w/ 1.45V
Memory - G.Skill Tridentz 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16-32-T2 1.35v (currently stable at 2400 w/ 1.4V)
GPU - Asus Strix 980 TI OC'd to 1495 clock 7200 memory @ 1.212V (VRM locked) wattage uncapped by bios mod
Mobo - MSI z170 Xpower Titanium running latest bios from hwbot forums (1.43 version)
Custom water loop w/ EK monoblock on CPU/VRM and GPU
PSU - Corsair AX 850i

GPU temp peaks at 60C during overnight intel burn in test, GPU peaks at 38 during overnight furmark. CPU and GPU OC are overnight stable, memory was done today but appears stable at 2400mhz (way below listed spec)


----------



## unkletom

I have a Gigabyte motherboard. 5 minutes into prime95 temps are about 68c but a second into x264 temps skyrocket to 100c.

How can this be explained? Starting to think something wrong with this board.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


probably a memory timing problem - that and/or a bios update is needed. - it would help if you identified your h/w - mobo, memory, processor ...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Build info below. I can grab all the 50+ memory timing settings from the bios if needed. I agree it's probably a timing issue, I'm just not sure what to try. I've used XMP to hit the "stock" 3200 speeds and my mobo has a setting where it tries to adjust a bunch of memory timings based on the memory mfr (samsung chips) but neither have worked. If I go over 2400mhz I suddenly get **** FPS in Firestrike. I've even gone up to 1.4v on memory at a measly 2666 and it's still failing.
> 
> CPU - 6700k OC'd to 4.8 stable w/ 1.45V
> Memory - G.Skill Tridentz 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16-32-T2 1.35v (currently stable at 2400 w/ 1.4V)
> GPU - Asus Strix 980 TI OC'd to 1495 clock 7200 memory @ 1.212V (VRM locked) wattage uncapped by bios mod
> Mobo - MSI z170 Xpower Titanium running latest bios from hwbot forums (1.43 version)
> Custom water loop w/ EK monoblock on CPU/VRM and GPU
> PSU - Corsair AX 850i
> 
> GPU temp peaks at 60C during overnight intel burn in test, GPU peaks at 38 during overnight furmark. CPU and GPU OC are overnight stable, memory was done today but appears stable at 2400mhz (way below listed spec)


put in as many of the timings that you know, if still no joy - find someone (or get from gskill) what each of the timings needs to be.

Who has this kit that can share timings??


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte motherboard. 5 minutes into prime95 temps are about 68c but a second into x264 temps skyrocket to 100c.
> 
> How can this be explained? Starting to think something wrong with this board.


agree - something sounds very wrong. maybe run some other stress tests while keeping a sharp eye on temps - see if you can recognize a pattern.


----------



## unkletom

Well pattern is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> agree - something sounds very wrong. maybe run some other stress tests while keeping a sharp eye on temps - see if you can recognize a pattern.


Pattern I see is that tools like XTU and Prime give the same temp of around 68c but whenever anything video encoding related temps skyrocket to 100c.


----------



## Scorpion49

Not really sure where to ask this so I'll put it here. I have a Z170 board and 16GB of DDR4 3000 combined with an i3-6100 (waiting for 6700k's to come back sometime in the next year or two







) and it won't even POST if I enable XMP. Now, I've seen plenty of reviews showing the i3 chips with 2400+ memory being used, so I know its possible, is it just my IMC that can't handle it? The board is an MSI Z170 SLI Plus and the RAM is on the QVL list.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Memory - G.Skill Tridentz 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16-32-T2 1.35v (currently stable at 2400 w/ 1.4V)


Hello

Sort out this issue. There is no way that 3200MHz rated memory will need 1.4V if using default timings at 2400MHz.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> much thanks! i think Jpmboy has a chip that can do this also!


http://valid.x86.fr/uzd1yb

I get about 2/3 of the way through a cinebench and then freeze. Temps are in check ~72 hottest core. Should I start a whole new journey or am I pushing it with the vcore and asking for a dead chip?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Well pattern is
> Pattern I see is that tools like XTU and Prime give the same temp of around 68c but whenever anything video encoding related temps skyrocket to 100c.


iGPU?


----------



## adondecoy

guys, I want to know if what I am doing is right




cpu ratio to 45
cpu core/GT voltage mode to override mode when testing and change it to adaptive for daily use
cpu core voltage 1.250

is my setting right? is it safe for daily use?
is the voltage setting correct?

thank you


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Build info below. I can grab all the 50+ memory timing settings from the bios if needed. I agree it's probably a timing issue, I'm just not sure what to try. I've used XMP to hit the "stock" 3200 speeds and my mobo has a setting where it tries to adjust a bunch of memory timings based on the memory mfr (samsung chips) but neither have worked. If I go over 2400mhz I suddenly get **** FPS in Firestrike. I've even gone up to 1.4v on memory at a measly 2666 and it's still failing.
> 
> CPU - 6700k OC'd to 4.8 stable w/ 1.45V
> Memory - G.Skill Tridentz 2x8GB 3200 16-16-16-32-T2 1.35v (currently stable at 2400 w/ 1.4V)
> GPU - Asus Strix 980 TI OC'd to 1495 clock 7200 memory @ 1.212V (VRM locked) wattage uncapped by bios mod
> Mobo - MSI z170 Xpower Titanium running latest bios from hwbot forums (1.43 version)
> Custom water loop w/ EK monoblock on CPU/VRM and GPU
> PSU - Corsair AX 850i
> 
> GPU temp peaks at 60C during overnight intel burn in test, GPU peaks at 38 during overnight furmark. CPU and GPU OC are overnight stable, memory was done today but appears stable at 2400mhz (way below listed spec)


The memory you have should be Samsung based, but MFR is Hynix.


----------



## Guzmanus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Well pattern is
> Pattern I see is that tools like XTU and Prime give the same temp of around 68c but whenever anything video encoding related temps skyrocket to 100c.


Might be that you're using the iGPU to help encoding thus raising the cpu temps.


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guzmanus*
> 
> Might be that you're using the iGPU to help encoding thus raising the cpu temps.


Well I had iGPU disabled but the problem seems fixed now. It was due to disabling all C states and EIST. They're all on auto now.

Getting temps of 80c on 4.7 ghz @ 1.45vcore using x264

Edit: After setting RAM to XMP profile of DDR4-3200 temps have risen by 8 to 10c in x264. This normal?

4.7ghz at @ 1.45v temps in prime are 60c and 88c in x264. :/


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uzd1yb
> 
> I get about 2/3 of the way through a cinebench and then freeze. Temps are in check ~72 hottest core. Should I start a whole new journey or am I pushing it with the vcore and asking for a dead chip?


intel spec max cpuV is 1.52v for skylake - and that has to have some engineering margin in it - running 1.5v max for short periods should not be a problem. The longer you run at 1.5 the more you risk chip degradation. That said, how long do any of us keep our chips? Me? I just ordered my 4rth skylake


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Well I had iGPU disabled but the problem seems fixed now. It was due to disabling all C states and EIST. They're all on auto now.
> 
> Getting temps of 80c on 4.7 ghz @ 1.45vcore using x264
> 
> Edit: After setting RAM to XMP profile of DDR4-3200 temps have risen by 8 to 10c in x264. This normal?
> 
> 4.7ghz at @ 1.45v temps in prime are 60c and 88c in x264. :/


did you check dramV in hwinfo?


----------



## BradF1979

I'm working with a 6600k on a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 with a Noctua NH-D14.

Per topic, I put memory at stock speeds and OC'd my CPU only first. I was able to get to 46x multiplier with a 1.32v VCORE (without LLC) and pass stress testing (max 70C). 47x and 48x seemed to fail regardless of voltage applied.

I moved on to memory, and whenever I enable XMP, the motherboard sets CPUIO to 1.2 and CPUSA to 1.2 and my DDR to 1.38. Isn't that extreme? It causes my temperatures when stress testing to go over 80C. The memory I'm using is Corsair 2666 that says it uses a voltage of 1.2. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233834).

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Piers

Here's my new set-up. Do the voltages, speeds, and general OC seem acceptable?

Motherboard: Asus Z170 Maximum VIII Hero
CPU: Intel i7 6700K
RAM: 2x8GB Kingston Fury DDR4 2667 15-17-17-35
CPU Cooling: Corsair H110i GT Cooler
GPU: MSI Twin Frozr GTX 970
HDD: 1* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD
HDD: 1* OCZ ARC100 480GB SSD
HDD: 4* WD RED 4TB 64MB cache, 5400RPM
HDD: 1* Seagate 3TB 32MB cache, 7200RPM
Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
PSU: Corsair RM850X
OS: Windows 10 Pro x64

Tests completed this morning (also ran further tests last night):


HWiNFO x64 output during tests.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piers*
> 
> Here's my new set-up. Do the voltages, speeds, and general OC seem acceptable?
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Maximum VIII Hero
> CPU: Intel i7 6700K
> RAM: 2x8GB Kingston Fury DDR4 2667 15-17-17-35
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H110i GT Cooler
> GPU: MSI Twin Frozr GTX 970
> HDD: 1* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD
> HDD: 1* OCZ ARC100 480GB SSD
> HDD: 4* WD RED 4TB 64MB cache, 5400RPM
> HDD: 1* Seagate 3TB 32MB cache, 7200RPM
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
> PSU: Corsair RM850X
> OS: Windows 10 Pro x64
> 
> Tests completed this morning (also ran further tests last night):
> 
> 
> HWiNFO x64 output during tests.


yep!! good work!!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> I'm working with a 6600k on a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 with a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Per topic, I put memory at stock speeds and OC'd my CPU only first. I was able to get to 46x multiplier with a 1.32v VCORE (without LLC) and pass stress testing (max 70C). 47x and 48x seemed to fail regardless of voltage applied.
> 
> I moved on to memory, and whenever I enable XMP, the motherboard sets CPUIO to 1.2 and CPUSA to 1.2 and my DDR to 1.38. Isn't that extreme? It causes my temperatures when stress testing to go over 80C. The memory I'm using is Corsair 2666 that says it uses a voltage of 1.2. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233834).
> 
> Thanks for any comments.


My vccsa is set to 1.125 and vccio to 1.050, mind you my cpu is undervolted to 1.185 and running at stock speed with xmp and 2666 ram. When it was stock I believe vccsa was at 0.950, the other I can no longer recall. Vccsa has a max of 1.3 and Vccio 1.25, you still should be able to lower them a tad but you are going to have to do so in the bios if it allows you. You need to manually set your ram voltage also, mine is manually set to 1.2.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> I'm working with a 6600k on a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 with a Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> Per topic, I put memory at stock speeds and OC'd my CPU only first. I was able to get to 46x multiplier with a 1.32v VCORE (without LLC) and pass stress testing (max 70C). 47x and 48x seemed to fail regardless of voltage applied.
> 
> I moved on to memory, and whenever I enable XMP, the motherboard sets CPUIO to 1.2 and CPUSA to 1.2 and my DDR to 1.38. Isn't that extreme? It causes my temperatures when stress testing to go over 80C. The memory I'm using is Corsair 2666 that says it uses a voltage of 1.2. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233834).
> 
> Thanks for any comments.


"... regardless of voltage applied." Wow only 46x - that's tough - did you try just core, keeping cache and memory low??









edit - regarding yur xmp, that's ok - i run 1.2, 1.2 and 1.4.


----------



## GroupB

Can we expect any of you guys to run for the single core superpi32M thing they have going for next month ? I dont have a L2N setup but I bet someone with a skylake can reach the top if put under L2N... at 4.8 and 3200 cl 16 I can do 06M 36.464s so I bet you put that on l2n reach near 7 ghz and work the memory skylake can win this. After all skylake is the best single core performance right now.


----------



## BradF1979

Well I can pass Linpack on 47 and 48 multiplier but not Prime 28.7 small FFT... Not sure if I should take Prime 28.7 seriously or not... It's always Core 4 that fails.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Well I can pass Linpack on 47 and 48 multiplier but not Prime 28.7 small FFT... Not sure if I should take Prime 28.7 seriously or not... It's always Core 4 that fails.


Use blend. Small FFT is unrealistically hot.
Blend finds instabilities in the ram and cache as well.

I aim for a multiplier and set the voltage too low and increase it until it will run for an hour. Then I do the same to the cache.
When I'm done with that I add 0.005v and run over night.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradF1979*
> 
> Well I can pass Linpack on 47 and 48 multiplier but not Prime 28.7 small FFT... Not sure if I should take Prime 28.7 seriously or not... It's always Core 4 that fails.


my vote - ignore prime!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroupB*
> 
> Can we expect any of you guys to run for the single core superpi32M thing they have going for next month ? I dont have a L2N setup but I bet someone with a skylake can reach the top if put under L2N... at 4.8 and 3200 cl 16 I can do 06M 36.464s so I bet you put that on l2n reach near 7 ghz and work the memory skylake can win this. After all skylake is the best single core performance right now.


Not me! I've done my share!


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Not me! I've done my share!


Good use of lighting.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> intel spec max cpuV is 1.52v for skylake - and that has to have some engineering margin in it - running 1.5v max for short periods should not be a problem. The longer you run at 1.5 the more you risk chip degradation. That said, how long do any of us keep our chips? Me? I just ordered my 4rth skylake


When I go on my quest for a game/daily home use stable 5ghz (not to piss off the hardcore stability chip torturers), are there any powerlimits I should be increasing or removing from auto? I remember when i was more active the gigabyte forums (ivy/haswell) with Sin answering most questions he would always recommend to set actual values for power limits instead of defaults, is this applicable to the skylake once over a certain clock/voltage?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> When I go on my quest for a game/daily home use stable 5ghz (not to piss off the hardcore stability chip torturers), are there any powerlimits I should be increasing or removing from auto? I remember when i was more active the gigabyte forums (ivy/haswell) with Sin answering most questions he would always recommend to set actual values for power limits instead of defaults, is this applicable to the skylake once over a certain clock/voltage?


I don't think i changed any of the power settings (asrock oc formula) when i benched 50x skylake. That said - give it a try - very unlikely you'll break anything.

edit - obviously i uped cpuV and LLC


----------



## mandrix

OK I broke down and delidded the 6700K. Had a tiny drop of CLP left, thankfully, after several previous delids. Cleaned off all the old adhesive, on reassembly I also used a little black silicone on the corners and on the little gold contacts closest to the chip. This is my 3rd delid so far, 3770K/4770K/6700K.
Boots into Windows OK, will work on the OC later when I get some time and maybe I can get 4.8 or higher stable.


----------



## Piers

Quoting in order to get onto the Skylake Overclocking Results list.

All information required and proof below:
Username: Piers
CPU: 6700K
Blck: 100
Core Mult: 48
Core Freq: 4.8
Cache Freq: 4.5
Vcore in BIOS: 1.22 STOCK / 1.32 OC'd
Fclk: Unchanged
Cooler: Corsair H110i GT
Stability: Cinebench R15, x264 (test below + 3h encode with AVX), IBT, Realbench
Batch: Need to get box from garage
Ram Settings: 2667 15-17-17-35 @ 1.2V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
Additional Comments: ?
VCCIO: Auto
SA: Auto
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piers*
> 
> Here's my new set-up. Do the voltages, speeds, and general OC seem acceptable?
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Maximum VIII Hero
> CPU: Intel i7 6700K
> RAM: 2x8GB Kingston Fury DDR4 2667 15-17-17-35
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H110i GT Cooler
> GPU: MSI Twin Frozr GTX 970
> HDD: 1* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD
> HDD: 1* OCZ ARC100 480GB SSD
> HDD: 4* WD RED 4TB 64MB cache, 5400RPM
> HDD: 1* Seagate 3TB 32MB cache, 7200RPM
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 750D
> PSU: Corsair RM850X
> OS: Windows 10 Pro x64
> 
> Tests completed this morning (also ran further tests last night):
> 
> 
> HWiNFO x64 output during tests.


----------



## FEAR6655

Username: FEAR6655
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500MHz
Cache Frequency: 4100MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.310V adaptive
Vcore: 1.296V
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Ancient Antec Kuhler H20 620
Stability Test: 10+ hours of x264 stability test, plus several hours of gaming.

Batch Number: L519B744 Malaysia
Ram Speed: 2666MHz 14-15-15-36-2
Ram Voltage: 1.225V, VCCIO and SA set to default of 0.950 and 1.050 (or whatever way around it is)
Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
LLC Setting: Level 4
Misc Comments:



As you can see in the bottom right corner, definitely working on the right stuff today


----------



## Excession

Okay, I'm weirding out. I'm doing some Prime95 stress testing with a 4.65 Ghz overclock and my 6700K has been perfectly stable for 7 hours with the reported Vcore staying around 1.306 volts. Is Prime95 (Small FFT) not a good stability test with Skylake or could my processor actually be stable at that speed with such a seemingly low voltage?

I suppose I'll stop Prime95 and try throwing something else at it.


----------



## ZXMustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Okay, I'm weirding out. I'm doing some Prime95 stress testing with a 4.65 Ghz overclock and my 6700K has been perfectly stable for 7 hours with the reported Vcore staying around 1.306 volts. Is Prime95 (Small FFT) not a good stability test with Skylake or could my processor actually be stable at that speed with such a seemingly low voltage?
> 
> I suppose I'll stop Prime95 and try throwing something else at it.


That's darn good. My 6700k's happy place is [email protected] I can stress that all day and night. Now if I step over that 4.6, it needs like 1.400+ to stay stable. Hell 4.8 works with mine, but it need 1.495 to keep it going. Might as well just run 1.500 and call it a day. But for 200 more MHz, that doesn't nearly seem worth it. You also have a good one and 4.65 is very respectable. I'm happy with my 4.6.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Okay, I'm weirding out. I'm doing some Prime95 stress testing with a 4.65 Ghz overclock and my 6700K has been perfectly stable for 7 hours with the reported Vcore staying around 1.306 volts. Is Prime95 (Small FFT) not a good stability test with Skylake or could my processor actually be stable at that speed with such a seemingly low voltage?
> 
> I suppose I'll stop Prime95 and try throwing something else at it.


I've found that Prime95 wasn't really the best for Skylake. x264/x265 encoding is better at showing instability, especially large-frame eg 4K. I used to use Prime95 and had an overnight stable overclock in Prime, but it almost instantly fell over when I asked it to do a 4K encode in Handbrake.

There's actually a part of a Skylake review that covers this in some detail which is an interesting read: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9533/intel-i7-6700k-overclocking-4-8-ghz/2

What I found to have the greatest propensity for causing bluescreens was the using Handbrake to do a few High Profile encodes of the 4000x2250 version of Big Buck Bunny available here: http://bbb3d.renderfarming.net/download.html


----------



## Piers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> What I found to have the greatest propensity for causing bluescreens was the using Handbrake to do a few High Profile encodes of the 4000x2250 version of Big Buck Bunny available here: http://bbb3d.renderfarming.net/download.html


Staxrip/MeGUI are far better tools









Anyway, what I wanted to say is that testing with x264 will, at higher profiles and options, use AVX - I find that it's an excellent test.


----------



## Rubashka

guys, i am sorry if this was mentioned in this thread somewhere, but can anyone comment on the acceptable max temps for 6700k OC?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> guys, i am sorry if this was mentioned in this thread somewhere, but can anyone comment on the acceptable max temps for 6700k OC?


Thermal throttling happens at 100C - you probably already knew that.
Below that - lots of opinions.
I like to be below 80C but if you are only 100% loading infrequently - higher max load temps should be ok - my opinion


----------



## peroni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Anybody bought either the 6600 or 6700 non k version and had a go at overclocking them? In some cases you can get the non k versions for nearly £80 less and maybe the same/similar performance as the k version?


I just got hold of a plain 6600 with an Asrock Z170 Pro4.
For now I'm stuck with IGP and I cannot help much with BCLK overclock.
All I can do is push it to 103 however the board will set a max multiplier to 32 whenever BCLK is moved from the default value








I tried both with latest SKY OC bios v.3.00 and the older and better v2.80

EDIT: just figured out I can change BCLK while in windows using Asrock own A-Tuning utility while keeping the turbo multi at max of 36x for 4 cores active.
Not sure why the same option is not offered in UEFI

Using stock cooler, temps are very low while running Prime95 28.7 and custom 8K test, never above 57°C

New year will bring a proper CPU cooler, a PSU (currently using a 10 y/o 300w) and a GPU

Memory is flying on this board, got a 16GB kit Vengeance LPX 3000MHz CL15 and I can easily set it to 3332 15-16-16-35-390-1T


----------



## polynomialc

Im running a hero viii 6700k with fixed vcore 1.26 for 4.3 in windows. in cpuz shows as 1.264.

everything is very stable but in hw monitor its showing 1.264v under asus vcore, but under cpu-z its showing VID 1.36 which seems high to me.. does that sound right? any advice?

temps for cores 0,1,2,3 in hwmonitor idles at 14c

thanks


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polynomialc*
> 
> Im running a hero viii 6700k with fixed vcore 1.26 for 4.3 in windows. in cpuz shows as 1.264.
> 
> everything is very stable but in hw monitor its showing 1.264v under asus vcore, but under cpu-z its showing VID 1.36 which seems high to me.. does that sound right? any advice?
> 
> temps for cores 0,1,2,3 in hwmonitor idles at 14c
> 
> thanks


Overclocking 101 - the higher vcore is due to your LLC setting. A higher LLC setting negates vdroop or even exceeds the set voltage like it does in your case.

VID is the voltage the CPU requests based on the chip itself and its LLC setting. It has nothing to do with how much voltage flows to the chip.


----------



## polynomialc

thanks for response. my knowledge of current gen oc is pretty basic. I just wanted to know if my settings sounds good / safe. Im from the generation where fixed vcore was the way to go, even with my last gen 2600k I went that route. also should note my chip is not delidded


----------



## Lulabby

Hi guys

Been reading a while and tried to overclock my 6700K but I have a little bit of issue so need you guys' help. My system:

6700K
Asus Maximus VIII Hero
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)

So if I leave the memory at its default speed, 2133, then overclock the CPU to 4.8Ghz with 1.410V core voltage and LLC set to level 6, the system can run Realbench fine. But when I enable memory XMP to 3200, either leave the IO and SA at default or change them to IO: 1.25V and SA: 1.3V (this is to see if increase them will help eliminate system crash), my computer will crash.

So please help me what to modify in order to achieve 4.8Ghz with memory speed of 3200. Thanks guys.

P/s: 3200 XMP profile for the memory specs:

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Timing 16-18-18-38
Cas Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V


----------



## Phreec

Tried IO & SA 1.2v? I'm on a stable 4.8GHz @ 1.424v, 3000 MHz XMP system with those values, sometimes overvolting is NOT the answer.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Overclocking 101 - the higher vcore is due to your LLC setting. A higher LLC setting negates vdroop or even exceeds the set voltage like it does in your case.
> 
> VID is the voltage the CPU requests based on the chip itself and its LLC setting. It has nothing to do with how much voltage flows to the chip.


You also have to remember that the voltage sensors are digital, i.e. the ADC has a limited resolution. For example, my Z170 Pro Gaming can only show VCore in 16mV increments (my current VCore is 1.296, but the next step down is 1.280 and the next step up is 1.312). The only way to know for sure what the VCore is, is to use an accurate DMM.


----------



## mandrix

DarkWizzie, here's my "redo" after delidding. Basic changes are increase to 4.8 at higher vcore.

Username:mandrix
CPU Model:6700K
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier:48
Core Frequency:4800
Cache Frequency:4500
Vcore in UEFI: 1.43 + .005 offset/Adaptive
Vcore: 1.440 - quick peaks to 1.456
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: custom loop
Stability Test: x264 32 loops default settings. RealBench 2.4 3 hours. x265 4K/x8 Overkill/pmode

Ram Speed: 3200 15-17-17-36 CR1
Ram Voltage: 1.40v VCCIO/SA on Auto
LLC Setting: 4
Misc: Now Delidded w/CLP Before delid could only do 4.7 stable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK I broke down and delidded the 6700K. Had a tiny drop of CLP left, thankfully, after several previous delids. Cleaned off all the old adhesive, on reassembly I also used a little black silicone on the corners and on the little gold contacts closest to the chip. This is my 3rd delid so far, 3770K/4770K/6700K.
> Boots into Windows OK, will work on the OC later when I get some time and maybe I can get 4.8 or higher stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> DarkWizzie, here's my "redo" after delidding. Basic changes are increase to 4.8 at higher vcore.
> 
> Username:mandrix
> CPU Model:6700K
> Base Clock:100
> Core Multiplier:48
> Core Frequency:4800
> Cache Frequency:4500
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.43 + .005 offset/Adaptive
> Vcore: 1.440 - quick peaks to 1.456
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: custom loop
> Stability Test: x264 32 loops default settings. RealBench 2.4 3 hours. x265 4K/x8 Overkill/pmode
> 
> Ram Speed: 3200 15-17-17-36 CR1
> Ram Voltage: 1.40v VCCIO/SA on Auto
> LLC Setting: 4
> Misc: Now Delidded w/CLP Before delid could only do 4.7 stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done! Temps look great!








Razor or vise?
+100MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Username: jpmboy
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier:48
Core Frequency:4800
Cache Frequency:4800
Vcore in UEFI: 1.475 (adaptive)
Vcore: 1.488 (FFT12 vcore by DMM is 1.456V)
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Custom Water, Delid, IHS reattached, CLU
Stability Test: p95v28,7 1 hour

Batch Number: L539B636
Ram Speed:3866 c18
Ram Voltage:1.475V
Motherboard: ASUS MAximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting: 4
Misc Comments: 15C drop in load temps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Only 10 loops x264

1 hour p95


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nicely done! Temps look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razor or vise?
> +100MHz.


Both! I slipped the razor blade under the corners, then put it in the vice and worked it in two directions until I finally gave it that final push and it popped loose. I was worried about messing up that thin pcb, that's why I was much more careful this time around.








Mind if I ask where you are checking with the DMM? Only place I tried is along the back side of the socket, and they all read about the same.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Username: Maintenance Bot
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 50
Core Frequency: 50
Cache Frequency: 45
Vcore in UEFI: 1.43 "Fixed voltage''
Vcore: 1.440
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Custom, 2+240 rads
Stability Test: 1 hour OCCT 4.4.1
Batch Number: X543B791
Ram Speed: 2666 13-14-14-39 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: Asrock Z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: 1
Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery binned 4.9 chip with delid service.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Both! I slipped the razor blade under the corners, then put it in the vice and worked it in two directions until I finally gave it that final push and it popped loose. I was worried about messing up that thin pcb, that's why I was much more careful this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask where you are checking with the DMM? Only place I tried is along the back side of the socket, and they all read about the same.


Cool! The hammer and vise method really needs a proper vise especially with the thinning of the PCB on these chips. If I didn't have a machine vise (milling vise) I would not have done it that way.
Yeah, the Extreme has voltage read points on the front of the MB so it's quite easy to read the voltage with a DMM. I wouldn't worry, AID64 reports the vcore with good-enough accuracy (16mV bin and all).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Username: Maintenance Bot
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 50
> Cache Frequency: 45
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.43 "Fixed voltage''
> Vcore: 1.440
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Custom, 2+240 rads
> Stability Test: 1 hour OCCT 4.4.1
> Batch Number: X543B791
> Ram Speed: 2666 13-14-14-39 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asrock Z170 OC Formula
> LLC Setting: 1
> Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery binned 4.9 chip with delid service


Nice! 5GHz OCCT!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Username: Maintenance Bot
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 50
> Cache Frequency: 45
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.43 "Fixed voltage''
> Vcore: 1.440
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Custom, 2+240 rads
> Stability Test: 1 hour OCCT 4.4.1
> Batch Number: X543B791
> Ram Speed: 2666 13-14-14-39 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asrock Z170 OC Formula
> LLC Setting: 1
> Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery binned 4.9 chip with delid service.


Yes!! Very Nice! 50x finally.
edit - I wonder when SL will have these back in stock!








ya gotta love a max temp of 58!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool! The hammer and vise method really needs a proper vise especially with the thinning of the PCB on these chips. If I didn't have a machine vise (milling vise) I would not have done it that way.
> Yeah, the Extreme has voltage read points on the front of the MB so it's quite easy to read the voltage with a DMM. I wouldn't worry, AID64 reports the vcore with good-enough accuracy (16mV bin and all).


Actually I didn't use a hammer or block of wood this time. After using the razor on the corners, I chucked the IHS on one side of the small vise's jaws, and the pcb (with some paper towel padding) on the other side, and slowly closed the vise until very snug, then reversed the cpu and did it again and it popped loose.

Yeah, the voltage read points is what I miss from the mid-level Gigabyte boards I've always bought in the past (UD5 series). Was surprised that a $235 Asus board doesn't have them.
But for me, AIDA64/HWINFO64/cpu-z all agree on vcore reading for whatever that is worth. (of course with the .016v increments).


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nice! 5GHz OCCT!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Yes!! Very Nice! 50x finally.
> edit - I wonder when SL will have these back in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya gotta love a max temp of 58!


Thanks guys. Got some 3600 ram sticks inbound so im going to see how she runs with faster ram next week.


----------



## KizilejdeR

Username: KizilejdeR
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4300
Vcore in UEFI: 1.320v
Vcore: 1.312v
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: H100i GTX
Stability Test: 1 Hour OCCT 4.4.1
Batch Number: L546B905
Ram Speed: 3066 15-16-16-35 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.25v VCCIO/SA: 1.1125v
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
LLC Setting: 5 Level
Misc Comments: -



I do not know why CPU-Z are not showing the core voltage. I tried different versions of it, but did not work.
Edit: Ai Suite 3 causes that problem. When I delete it, CPU-Z works fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizilejdeR*
> 
> Username: KizilejdeR
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.320v
> Vcore: 1.312v
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: H100i GTX
> Stability Test: 1 Hour OCCT 4.4.1
> Batch Number: L546B905
> Ram Speed: 3066 15-16-16-35 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.25v VCCIO/SA: 1.1125v
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting: 5 Level
> Misc Comments: -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why CPU-Z are not showing the core voltage. I tried different versions of it, but did not work.
> Edit: Ai Suite 3 causes that problem. When I delete it, CPU-Z works fine.


very nice chip!


----------



## evoporto

Thank you for all the work that you did. I am working in building gamer computers based on Skylake i7, and your information is great.
Very grateful.


----------



## astuce

Hi, I just finished building my new gear in 6 years so I opted for Skylake. My old system died for some reason, I think it was a dual core AMD Athlon 6600 black edition OC at 3.5 ghz.

Anyways, I also just finished OC my 6600K with a stable core frequency of 4800 but I didn't do it manually since its been a while, I used AI Suite 3 app in auto-tuning mode. Does that count as a valid OC, using straping frequency? First time i use that auto-adjusting frequency mode.

Im asking because the max voltage recorded during the process was 1.285 V and 63 C max temp which seems pretty low numbers to achieve that high frequency of 4800 with a BLCK = 100.0 MHz. I am looking at the stats and my OC doesn't seems to fit... i'll try to run further tests and post when im done.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astuce*
> 
> Hi, I just finished building my new gear in 6 years so I opted for Skylake. My old system died for some reason, I think it was a dual core AMD Athlon 6600 black edition OC at 3.5 ghz.
> 
> Anyways, I also just finished OC my 6600K with a stable core frequency of 4800 but I didn't do it manually since its been a while, I used AI Suite 3 app in auto-tuning mode. Does that count as a valid OC, using straping frequency? First time i use that auto-adjusting frequency mode.
> 
> Im asking because the max voltage recorded during the process was 1.285 V and 63 C max temp which seems pretty low numbers to achieve that high frequency of 4800 with a BLCK = 100.0 MHz. I am looking at the stats and my OC doesn't seems to fit... i'll try to run further tests and post when im done.


Maybe download Hwinfo and see what your voltages are in windows when stress testing. Whats your load voltage in Realbench or Occt?


----------



## chachmarach

Anyone looking for a nice 6700k, mine is on eBay. Does 4.6ghz on default voltage, 4.8ghz at around 1.424(pretty much the same as the silicon lottery ones I think). It's temperatures are pretty even and has never been modified or delidded. Asus Z170 on there as well.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201488242831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## SteveRo

Started playing with an i5-6400 non-k stock clock 2.7ghz - oc'd to 4.825ghz - 27x178








I can't complain about a 79% overclock!!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I'm looking for some advice on memory overclocking. I cant seem to get XMP settings to work with my board / memory. Ive tried upping the dram voltage as high as 1.44v and trying 1.2-1.25 for IO and SA voltages.

I'm on bios F5a (latest AFAIK) for my Gigabyte 170XP-Sli and my memories XMP is 2800 15-15-15-35 @ 1.25v.

Any tips would be appreciated. Right now I'm using the auto detected 2133 speed.


----------



## Cratoscr

Hi, some guide to overclocking DDR4 memory ?


----------



## kongasdf

@Darkwizzie I'll give U some Skylake Overclocking Results from *China* OCer

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=83C558F1E3F0796A!24577&authkey=!APzOiHCxIZqRpQQ&ithint=file%2cxlsx



I don't know how to insert Microsoft Office Excel file


----------



## albyzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on memory overclocking. I cant seem to get XMP settings to work with my board / memory. Ive tried upping the dram voltage as high as 1.44v and trying 1.2-1.25 for IO and SA voltages.
> 
> I'm on bios F5a (latest AFAIK) for my Gigabyte 170XP-Sli and my memories XMP is 2800 15-15-15-35 @ 1.25v.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated. Right now I'm using the auto detected 2133 speed.


Try to see what settings the xmp get you and enter them manualy start from sa and io at 1.1. Try this first it helped me.


----------



## ladcrooks

I have just played around with my settings once again and have to confess that i did not have Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled and what a difference that has made -



more stable and voltage pulled down to 1.200 at 4.5 and very stable, where as before not so, fluctuations in vt were higher! So as seen on here with others, on the OC guide thread some have and others have not .


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongasdf*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I'll give U some Skylake Overclocking Results from *China* OCer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1mlB3OA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to insert Microsoft Office Excel file


Those guys sure like their high LLC settings I see. Explains some of the vcore results.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Started playing with an i5-6400 non-k stock clock 2.7ghz - oc'd to 4.825ghz - 27x178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't complain about a 79% overclock!!


Crazy clocks


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Crazy clocks


Things are not all worked out in the ddr4 world - so many people not able to get xmp working.
I'm beginning to think the intel ddr4 memory controller is playing a greater stability role than in ddr3.
I've tested 4 skylakes now - only the 6700k and 6600k could clear hci memtest at xmp without errors.
Are the non-k chips not cleared (by intel) to run xmp?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Things are not all worked out in the ddr4 world - so many people not able to get xmp working.
> I'm beginning to think the intel ddr4 memory controller is playing a greater stability role than in ddr3.
> I've tested 4 skylakes now - only the 6700k and 6600k could clear hci memtest at xmp without errors.
> Are the non-k chips not cleared (by intel) to run xmp?


Non-K chips probably only have DDR4-2133 in mind.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Things are not all worked out in the ddr4 world - so many people not able to get xmp working.
> I'm beginning to think the intel ddr4 memory controller is playing a greater stability role than in ddr3.
> I've tested 4 skylakes now - only the 6700k and 6600k could clear hci memtest at xmp without errors.
> Are the non-k chips not cleared (by intel) to run xmp?


When you were benching that 6400, are all the power saving features permanently disabled?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Non-K chips probably only have DDR4-2133 in mind.


It would help if i could remember my timings!








I was incorrectly using 3200 15-15-15-35-2 - xmp is actually 3200 16-16-16-36-2.
I reran hci memtest at xmp - 110% test - no errors









edit - I do think that when oc'ing non-k you can only increase core and cache (uncore) *together* at the same speed - you can't run the cache lower - as a result this probably is causing some of my hci memtest errors when at high cache speeds - 45x+.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> When you were benching that 6400, are all the power saving features permanently disabled?


yes, looks that way. if you use highest LLC you can mimic it a little bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Non-K chips probably only have DDR4-2133 in mind.


XMP? what's that?









http://valid.x86.fr/1ueaup


----------



## rt123

Nice JPM.

I also agree, my i3 6320 has a better IMC than my 6700K & I have seen more then a few people running High freq on the i3s, so the mem controller is just fine as long as you don't loose the Silicon lottery.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice JPM.
> 
> I also agree, my i3 6320 has a better IMC than my 6700K & I have seen more then a few people running High freq on the i3s, so the mem controller is just fine as long as you don't loose the Silicon lottery.


same experience here... the 6300 I have cruises to 4000, my 6700 struggles and needs too much VSA.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone have some insight/solutions to my issue?

My overclock is 8 hours x264 stable with my Noctua NH-C14 cooler. With my Noctua NH-L9i cooler, it crashes within the first 30 minutes, even though temps max out in the low 70s. Even when I add a decent amount of voltage, it still crashes.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> It would help if i could remember my timings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was incorrectly using 3200 15-15-15-35-2 - xmp is actually 3200 16-16-16-36-2.
> I reran hci memtest at xmp - 110% test - no errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - I do think that when oc'ing non-k you can only increase core and cache (uncore) *together* at the same speed - you can't run the cache lower - as a result this probably is causing some of my hci memtest errors when at high cache speeds - 45x+.


Ok thank you, good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> XMP? what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1ueaup


Beautiful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Ok thank you, good to know.
> Beautiful.


Thanks









Say - where did you get the Folding icon in your sig? (not that I have many points or anything).


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say - where did you get the Folding icon in your sig? (not that I have many points or anything).


If your part of team folding competition here on OCN they add it on your sig, I have not done any folding in 6 months though.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone have some insight/solutions to my issue?
> 
> My overclock is 8 hours x264 stable with my Noctua NH-C14 cooler. With my Noctua NH-L9i cooler, it crashes within the first 30 minutes, even though temps max out in the low 70s. Even when I add a decent amount of voltage, it still crashes.


yep, odd one, no clue


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone have some insight/solutions to my issue?
> 
> My overclock is 8 hours x264 stable with my Noctua NH-C14 cooler. With my Noctua NH-L9i cooler, it crashes within the first 30 minutes, even though temps max out in the low 70s. Even when I add a decent amount of voltage, it still crashes.


How much difference you have in peak CPU temperature, between the C14 & L9i..?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> If your part of team folding competition here on OCN they add it on your sig, I have not done any folding in 6 months though.


ah, I'm on the OCN [email protected] team, but not any competition. thx


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone have some insight/solutions to my issue?
> 
> My overclock is 8 hours x264 stable with my Noctua NH-C14 cooler. With my Noctua NH-L9i cooler, it crashes within the first 30 minutes, even though temps max out in the low 70s. Even when I add a decent amount of voltage, it still crashes.


Maybe a variance in mounting presssure, I dont know thats a weird one. Or as rt123 suggested temps maybe.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> How much difference you have in peak CPU temperature, between the C14 & L9i..?


It's about 10-13C difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maybe a variance in mounting presssure, I dont know thats a weird one. Or as rt123 suggested temps maybe.


That's what I thought but I still don't understand it. I thought it could also be something is overheating, but the motherboard is pretty well ventilated.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's about 10-13C difference.


That's a pretty huge difference & can definitely affect the stability of the overclock.
More voltage will solve your issue.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, I'm on the OCN [email protected] team, but not any competition. thx


Do you mean the postbit .. if yes then no need for competitions as long as you fold for OCN as you do. Just go to your profile and put in your name and I'd also ping / ask in the folding thread so someone takes a look and approves it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's a pretty huge difference & can definitely affect the stability of the overclock.
> More voltage will solve your issue.


It's still only low 70s at peak.

I went from 1.245 to 1.275 and still crashing. It might still need more voltage but it doesn't make sense to me still why it's crashing. At least compared to old generations.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's still only low 70s at peak.
> 
> I went from 1.245 to 1.275 and still crashing. It might still need more voltage but it doesn't make sense to me still why it's crashing. At least compared to old generations.


While low 70s is a pretty safe temperature wise, like you said, you are still 10-13C above your previous temps.
The hotter the chip, the harder it is to stabilize. Still that's quite a hefty jump voltage wise & you have yet to find stability.








Try raising the LLC by 1 step or 2, might help.

And yes, different architectures scale differently with temperatures, just the way it works.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's still only low 70s at peak.
> 
> I went from 1.245 to 1.275 and still crashing. It might still need more voltage but it doesn't make sense to me still why it's crashing. At least compared to old generations.


No sense, I agree but these cpu's are different than past generations. I could not get 4.8 stable no matter how much voltage, but 4.7 was stable with a "max" vcore under stress of 1.408v and temps in mid 70's. Once I delidded and brought temps down into the 50's under stress I can now get 4.8 stable. Silicon lottery seems to vary even more with these cpu's than Haswell.
rt123 pretty much summed it up.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> It's still only low 70s at peak.
> 
> I went from 1.245 to 1.275 and still crashing. It might still need more voltage but it doesn't make sense to me still why it's crashing. At least compared to old generations.


I would be thinking hard what else I had changed


----------



## OCD guy

Hi guys just wondering if anyone has had first hand experience with 4dimms of ram reducing how far their cpu overclocks?

I'm running all 4 dimms populated (32gb) and my cpu will not get past 4.5ghz. Now I appreciate it could just be the silicone lottery.

But I'm wondering if anyone thinks it could likely be the fact I'm running with all 4 dimms populated?

I know the realistic answer is to test myself, and I will be pulling two sticks out later but was just curious at other peoples experience, and whether actually running with more ram makes a significant difference to how far a 6700k will overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do you mean the postbit .. if yes then no need for competitions as long as you fold for OCN as you do. Just go to your profile and put in your name and I'd also ping / ask in the folding thread so someone takes a look and approves it.


thanks bud!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCD guy*
> 
> Hi guys just wondering if anyone has had first hand experience with 4dimms of ram reducing how far their cpu overclocks?
> 
> I'm running all 4 dimms populated (32gb) and my cpu will not get past 4.5ghz. Now I appreciate it could just be the silicone lottery.
> 
> But I'm wondering if anyone thinks it could likely be the fact I'm running with all 4 dimms populated?
> 
> I know the realistic answer is to test myself, and I will be pulling two sticks out later but was just curious at other peoples experience, and whether actually running with more ram makes a significant difference to how far a 6700k will overclock.


the number of DIMMS loaded will not/should not affect core OC. It may affect cache OC ceiling. Are you sure the instability you are seeing is CPU related and NOT the RAM itself? don;t trust XMP


----------



## SteveRo

Overclocking the non-k i5-6400 - intel base clock 2.7ghz, overclocking results - 4.8ghz - that is a 78% overclock!









Mr. Darkwizzie, please chart







-

Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: i5-6400
Base Clock: 177.8
Core Multiplier: 27
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4800
Vcore in UEFI: 1.41
FCLK: 1423
Cooling Solution: Custom water, 2x 480 radiators in series, EK Supremacy EVO block
Stability Test: P95 v28.7 1hr
Batch Number: Vietnam X540B320
Ram Speed: 1950 19-21-21-41-1
Ram Voltage: 1.37v, io 1.22v, sa 1.22v
Motherboard: AsRock z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments: Using the new non-k oc (bclock) bios


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ that is amazing!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No sense, I agree but these cpu's are different than past generations. I could not get 4.8 stable no matter how much voltage, but 4.7 was stable with a "max" vcore under stress of 1.408v and temps in mid 70's. Once I delidded and brought temps down into the 50's under stress I can now get 4.8 stable. Silicon lottery seems to vary even more with these cpu's than Haswell.
> rt123 pretty much summed it up.


Interesting. Only difference I see is that you're aiming at 4.8Ghz while I'm aiming for 4.4Ghz, but you're cooling is probably better then mine. Basically sounds like we have similar temps. The only thing I could try is stress testing my PC with a much colder ambient temp or try a 3rd cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I would be thinking hard what else I had changed


I took out the Wifi card and that's pretty much it.

If the stability of the overclock and temps rely on each other that much, i'm nervous when summer comes around.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ that is amazing!


Did you notice I used your timings? I should of asked first!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> If the stability of the overclock and temps rely on each other that much, i'm nervous when summer comes around.


Did you try to loosen up the cooler mounting? Could it be too tight?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Did you try to loosen up the cooler mounting? Could it be too tight?


I could give it a try since the whole mounting system is just screws on the back.


----------



## mypcisugly

I am so happy with the change over to intel from AMD.
my little i-3 [email protected] 4.5 stable my first time over clocking a Intel all i did was lower the ram speed and up the blk and set the cpu volt touched nothing else







..
Also is my cpu temp ok it get to 41c under stress test on the cpu and mother board temp goes to 38c under stress test..I know my ram timing is ugly also but one thing at a time









http://valid.x86.fr/c9kk82


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Did you notice I used your timings? I should of asked first!!


lol - that 6400 clocks better than my 6600K.


----------



## takin90

Running my PC and I am worried that I am having these random really high spikes of Vcore while monitoring my Vcore graphs in HWiNFO64 I was concerned over a maximum voltage reading of 1.55v and most recently a 2.30v . Of course these spikes happen while under load playing video games. and immediately after registering the value will fall back to it's average load vallue of around 1.25v. First of all, do you think these readings are correct, and if so: are they concerning?

6600K @ 4.4 with a manual Vcore of 1.30
Noctua D14
Gigabyte Gaming 7
750W EVGA


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that 6400 clocks better than my 6600K.


Goes to show you just never know what your going to get when it comes to oc.
The i3 6300 that i just tested was a poor overclocker - seems like you just never know.
Is there any pattern with batches yet? Probably not enough chips out yet?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I am so happy with the change over to intel from AMD.
> my little i-3 [email protected] 4.5 stable my first time over clocking a Intel all i did was lower the ram speed and up the blk and set the cpu volt touched nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Also is my cpu temp ok it get to 41c under stress test on the cpu and mother board temp goes to 38c under stress test..I know my ram timing is ugly also but one thing at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c9kk82


well done!! looks good to me!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I could give it a try since the whole mounting system is just screws on the back.


I wouldn't know what else to try


----------



## mypcisugly

Just checking my temps again .I know core temps are not working with new bios .. but my cpu temp gaming right now is 45- 49c is that ok my temp in my room is 22c


----------



## SteveRo

^^ gaming temps under 50C sounds great to me!


----------



## kongasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Those guys sure like their high LLC settings I see. Explains some of the vcore results.
> Thanks for posting.


Welcome. I found that there were some mistake with my results, I confused SKL cache ratio. 6600k is 3.9GHz, 6700k is 4.1GHz&#8230;&#8230;And I had refresh the data


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I am so happy with the change over to intel from AMD.
> my little i-3 [email protected] 4.5 stable my first time over clocking a Intel all i did was lower the ram speed and up the blk and set the cpu volt touched nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Also is my cpu temp ok it get to 41c under stress test on the cpu and mother board temp goes to 38c under stress test..I know my ram timing is ugly also but one thing at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c9kk82


Those memory timings are very relaxed for only 1300MHz, what kit is it? I'm running 1333MHz at 14-15-15-36, I'm pretty sure you could tighten those up a lot.

EDIT: just saw you mentioned this at the end of the post







Definitely room for improvement there!


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Those memory timings are very relaxed for only 1300MHz, what kit is it? I'm running 1333MHz at 14-15-15-36, I'm pretty sure you could tighten those up a lot.
> 
> EDIT: just saw you mentioned this at the end of the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely room for improvement there!


im am at 2600 speed







and the max stock speed of the ram is 3000 and my mother board can oc them to 3300 but i my cpu at stock speed will not go over 2666 i still need do to other things before i dive into the ram link to ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233828


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> im am at 2600 speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the max stock speed of the ram is 3000 and my mother board can oc them to 3300 but i my cpu at stock speed will not go over 2666 i still need do to other things before i dive into the ram link to ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233828


1300MHz is the actual frequency, the DDR rate is 2600*MT/s* because DDR transfers twice per clock cycle (rising and falling edge), but the frequency is still 1300MHz







It's a common mistake that is unfortunately is perpetuated by the manufacturers as well.

I have the same kit of memory, I have settled at 2666MT/s and lowering the timings to 14-15-15-36. I could also run the modules at only 1.25V at these settings. This gives the best performance and least issues with frequency.


----------



## inflatablemouse

I suppose this is a good start:
Skylake 6600K on Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
4.6 Ghz, temperature well below 80 C
BCLK 100 Mhz
Multiplier 46
vCore 1,425 V
vCore and VAXG loadline calibration high
PLL overvoltage +30 mV
VCCIO 1,1 V
SA 1,2 V
The rest: all defaults.


----------



## selbyftw

Heys guys, just got some new 3200mhz ram to go with my asus hero vii, when I set it to xmp it asks me something like 'do you want to apply the enhanced timing but may cause post failure' does anyone know if you put this on or not? I think it still runs in xmp if you click no but i'm not sure ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Heys guys, just got some new 3200mhz ram to go with my asus hero vii, when I set it to xmp it asks me something like 'do you want to apply the enhanced timing but may cause post failure' does anyone know if you put this on or not? I think it still runs in xmp if you click no but i'm not sure ?


Hello

Use whichever option provides stability within your expertise of successful tuning.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> I suppose this is a good start:
> Skylake 6600K on Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
> 4.6 Ghz, temperature well below 80 C
> BCLK 100 Mhz
> Multiplier 46
> vCore 1,425 V
> vCore and VAXG loadline calibration high
> PLL overvoltage +30 mV
> VCCIO 1,1 V
> SA 1,2 V
> The rest: all defaults.


Good start! temps are a bit high, what are you using for cooling?
Also I recommend you download and use the latest hwinfo in yur screen shots, that is what we all use in this thread.








http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## inflatablemouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Good start! temps are a bit high, what are you using for cooling?
> Also I recommend you download and use the latest hwinfo in yur screen shots, that is what we all use in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Thanks!

I don't think the temps are high though. Peaks stayed below 80 C with the small FFT tests in prime, average I guess was maybe around 65 C. Often it dropped below 60 C. Mind you all with fans on quiet setting which mostly spun around 1000 rpm. Only now and then would I hear the fans spin up to 1800 when temps closed in on 80 C, but never actually reached 80. I did some initial testing with the fans on max, temps wouldn't even come up to 70 C.

The cooler is a Noctua NH-D14 mounted vertically (ie, air blowing up), with Nexus RealSilent fans. Had to replace the stock fans as they were 3-pin headers and the mobo only does PWM. Not that that's a bad thing, I still think these Nexus fans are one of the best.


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Use whichever option provides stability within your expertise of successful tuning.


Well it just passed and hour of realbench with the xmp settings and with the 'enhanced timing' switched on so I guess it's ok.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Heys guys, just got some new 3200mhz ram to go with my asus hero vii, when I set it to xmp it asks me something like 'do you want to apply the enhanced timing but may cause post failure' does anyone know if you put this on or not? I think it still runs in xmp if you click no but i'm not sure ?


I am also interested to know exactly what is going on with this. My overclock is just as stable with or without this option at XMP speeds but I wonder if I'm losing overclocking headroom when I have it enabled. I haven't gone through all the iterations in both cases, I've just been testing without it enabled to be safe.

I heard a rumor that with the latest BIOS the timings are a little more loose due to people having problems with some memory not reaching XMP speeds at the rated voltage. I had this issue too but idgaf about running my memory at 1.45v+


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I am also interested to know exactly what is going on with this. My overclock is just as stable with or without this option at XMP speeds but I wonder if I'm losing overclocking headroom when I have it enabled. I haven't gone through all the iterations in both cases, I've just been testing without it enabled to be safe.
> 
> I heard a rumor that with the latest BIOS the timings are a little more loose due to people having problems with some memory not reaching XMP speeds at the rated voltage. I had this issue too but idgaf about running my memory at 1.45v+


I have mine on stock volts its 3000mhz ram kit...I got my ram to 2932 mhz almsot to the point of bumping the voltage to 1.4 would it safe for 24/7 use at that volt ? here is a link to my ram >>> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233828


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I am also interested to know exactly what is going on with this. My overclock is just as stable with or without this option at XMP speeds but I wonder if I'm losing overclocking headroom when I have it enabled. I haven't gone through all the iterations in both cases, I've just been testing without it enabled to be safe.
> 
> I heard a rumor that with the latest BIOS the timings are a little more loose due to people having problems with some memory not reaching XMP speeds at the rated voltage. I had this issue too but idgaf about running my memory at 1.45v+


Yeah I seem to be stable regardless if enhanced timing is enabled or not. I might revert back to stock settings and see what it actually changes compared to it disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I have mine on stock volts its 3000mhz ram kit...I got my ram to 2932 mhz almsot to the point of bumping the voltage to 1.4 would it safe for 24/7 use at that volt ? here is a link to my ram >>> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233828


The ram sticks are fine at 1.4V. Intel will certify DDR4 XMP up to 1.5V for manufacturers.
I've been running 1.45V on 8 sticks for my x99 rig, and 2 to 4 sticks at 1.49V on my z170 rig since launch. The potential issue is not really the ram itself, but the CPU IMC. On a 6700K at 3866c17 with 1.49V DramV, the IMC voltage is 1.240V... looks okay to me. But after a year or so the rigs get moved on to a more sedate lifestyle (like sec cam duty, HTPC or the like).


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> I have mine on stock volts its 3000mhz ram kit...I got my ram to 2932 mhz almsot to the point of bumping the voltage to 1.4 would it safe for 24/7 use at that volt ? here is a link to my ram >>> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233828


1.4v is perfectly fine for 24/7 imo. Personally I wouldn't run DDR4 above 1.45v for a 24/7 rig, or over 1.50v for any significant length of time. But for a benchmarking profile it hasn't caused any problems for me but your mileage may vary
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selbyftw*
> 
> Yeah I seem to be stable regardless if enhanced timing is enabled or not. I might revert back to stock settings and see what it actually changes compared to it disabled.


Yup, the only way to really know is to do all of your testing with and without it enabled. If you are only interested in XMP speeds I say turn it on, verify stability and be done with it


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


checking out the IMC?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The ram sticks are fine at 1.4V. Intel will certify DDR4 XMP up to 1.5V for manufacturers.
> I've been running 1.45V on 8 sticks for my x99 rig, and 2 to 4 sticks at 1.49V on my z170 rig since launch. The potential issue is not really the ram itself, but the CPU IMC. On a 6700K at 3866c17 with 1.49V DramV, the IMC voltage is 1.240V... looks okay to me. But after a year or so the rigs get moved on to a more sedate lifestyle (like sec cam duty, HTPC or the like).


This is what still confuses me, people talk about the RAM as it being ok but the CPU IMC being a problem with high voltage. eg. the +1.4v but then we have IMC specific voltage shown on every single tool, is this separate or do we need to "worry" RAM voltage. I've said this before and again, I don't care about my cheap RAM, if it melts that's fine but blowing the IMC is a different matter.. I don't want to hurt my CPU as I'm actually now planning on keeping it for a good few gens.

Any ideas?

add: planning on replacing the existing crappy RAM with this once it's available again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


----------



## mypcisugly

From what i have seen from Intel they said 1.5 volts is bad for the imc as far as ddr3 I would think up to 1.45 would be ok but i would not go over 1.4 in my system


----------



## mandrix

I've still got my Corsair LPX 2666 4x4GB running at 3200 15-17-17-1 @ 1.4v. Jpmboy told me 1.4 is OK so I'm going to stick with it!









On another note, all of a sudden HWINFO64 (stable or beta) crashes my pc. Can't for the life of me figure out why but obviously some process is failing. SFC is finding no problems, CHKDSK no probs. Last backup was weeks ago but may have to let Macrium do a restore anyway.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've still got my Corsair LPX 2666 4x4GB running at 3200 15-17-17-1 @ 1.4v. Jpmboy told me 1.4 is OK so I'm going to stick with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, all of a sudden HWINFO64 (stable or beta) crashes my pc. Can't for the life of me figure out why but obviously some process is failing. SFC is finding no problems, CHKDSK no probs. Last backup was weeks ago but may have to let Macrium do a restore anyway.


When I installed my mobo last week Hwinfo would crash the computer when the app would try to open. This may be unrelated to your problem, but I plugged my ssd cable into a different sata 3 connector on the mobo and Hwinfo has been working fine since, took me a whole day figure that one out Lol.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've still got my Corsair LPX 2666 4x4GB running at 3200 15-17-17-1 @ 1.4v. Jpmboy told me 1.4 is OK so I'm going to stick with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, all of a sudden HWINFO64 (stable or beta) crashes my pc. Can't for the life of me figure out why but obviously some process is failing. SFC is finding no problems, CHKDSK no probs. Last backup was weeks ago but may have to let Macrium do a restore anyway.


I noticed you changed your memory from default 2T to 1T, anything special you had to do, could i just change my Corsair 3000 to 1T you think ?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what still confuses me, people talk about the RAM as it being ok but the CPU IMC being a problem with high voltage. eg. the +1.4v but then we have IMC specific voltage shown on every single tool, is this separate or do we need to "worry" RAM voltage. I've said this before and again, I don't care about my cheap RAM, if it melts that's fine but blowing the IMC is a different matter.. I don't want to hurt my CPU as I'm actually now planning on keeping it for a good few gens.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> add: planning on replacing the existing crappy RAM with this once it's available again.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


It might be more related to core clock speed than volts.
I can run this i5 6400 sample at 33x up to 40x at 3200c16.
Go up to 45x, 46x, 48x - I need to stay at or below 2000c19 mem speed.
At 45x with this chip I'm still only pushing 1.23v.









edit - However - For non-k oc, you are probably stressing the cache much more vs. the K chips - for non-k oc - cache speed is locked with the core clock 1 to 1


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> When I installed my mobo last week Hwinfo would crash the computer when the app would try to open. This may be unrelated to your problem, but I plugged my ssd cable into a different sata 3 connector on the mobo and Hwinfo has been working fine since, took me a whole day figure that one out Lol.


Hmm. I've been using the first 2 SATA connectors for my two SSD's since day 1 with this board. But you never know!
I just did a restore to a few weeks ago and it made no difference whatsoever...even lowered the OC but no change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I noticed you changed your memory from default 2T to 1T, anything special you had to do, could i just change my Corsair 3000 to 1T you think ?


Well it's just something you have to try. I'm sure you could with the right timings, but whether or not that's the default timings who knows. I always end up setting my memory manually eventually since that's the only way I can ever get CR 1.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hmm. I've been using the first 2 SATA connectors for my two SSD's since day 1 with this board. But you never know!
> I just did a restore to a few weeks ago and it made no difference whatsoever...even lowered the OC but no change.
> Well it's just something you have to try. I'm sure you could with the right timings, but whether or not that's the default timings who knows. I always end up setting my memory manually eventually since that's the only way I can ever get CR 1.


I assume you cleared custom settings? - launch - welcome window - settings - reset preferences?


----------



## deathroll

Happy new year everyone!
Here is the result for my new chip.

*Username:* deathroll
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100.00
*Core Multiplier:* 47x
*Core Frequency:* 4700
*Cache Frequency:* 4600
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.400 V Adaptive + .004 Offset
*Vcore:* 1.440 V max
*FCLK:* 1000
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D14
*Stability Test:*
Realbench 2.42 8hrs, 8GB RAM
x264 80 loops, 16T (approx. takes 10 hours)
HWBOT's x265 Benchmark @ 4K, 8x overkill
Intel XTU Benchmark 20 consecutively runs

*Batch Number:* L535B145 from Intel RMA depot.
*Ram Speed:* XMP 2666 MHz 15-17-17-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.2 V
*Motherboard:* Maximus VIII Hero (1201 UEFI)
*LLC Setting:* Level 5
*Misc Comments:* Best chip I've ever had so far. I wish it would run at 48x. Impossible to tweak it on that way. Unstable even at 1.5V on x264 test. Immediately crashes. Anyway, I'm happy with this for now.










Spoiler: Picture Verification:


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> I assume you cleared custom settings? - launch - welcome window - settings - reset preferences?


After Maintenance Bot said something about SATA order I went back and looked-I had all the SATA cables out the other day when I pulled the motherboard tray and I did plug the SSD's into different slots. The gpu card sort of blocks the bottom two which are the first 2 Intel slots. Once I returned the cables to their normal positions HWINFO64 works just fine.

+1 to Maintenance Bot.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> After Maintenance Bot said something about SATA order I went back and looked-I had all the SATA cables out the other day when I pulled the motherboard tray and I did plug the SSD's into different slots. The gpu card sort of blocks the bottom two which are the first 2 Intel slots. Once I returned the cables to their normal positions HWINFO64 works just fine.
> 
> +1 to Maintenance Bot.


Glad you got it working, thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> checking out the IMC?


lol - document some abuse?
(an overnight - overslept thing







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This is what still confuses me, people talk about the RAM as it being ok but the CPU IMC being a problem with high voltage. eg. the +1.4v but then we have IMC specific voltage shown on every single tool, is this separate or do we need to "worry" RAM voltage. I've said this before and again, I don't care about my cheap RAM, if it melts that's fine but blowing the IMC is a different matter.. I don't want to hurt my CPU as I'm actually now planning on keeping it for a good few gens.
> Any ideas?
> add: planning on replacing the existing crappy RAM with this once it's available again.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232205


A lot depends on the CPU IMC itself. As far as intel is concerned - exception being the ITP - as soon as you OC the core the chip is operating outside specifications, add OC'd ram and cache.... waaay off the reservation. Remembering that this is Overclock.net, and not Safevoltage.net, users here are off the reservation by definition. That said, if intel is certifying XMP up to 1.5V, you can bet that robustness testing on samples goes further. Bottom line - cpu imcs can handle DramV 1.35-1.4V indefinitely. Above that, the AOR sample size decreases so risk increases... I do find it odd that we worry about adding 150mV dramV (which pushes the IMC voltage to 1.24-ish volts) , but have no problem adding 200mV or more to a stock core VID. I managed to cook an IMC on a 3930K by pushing to to 2666 and jigher, the replacement had no problem with 2666. Silicon lottery.
here's some info:
_In recent weeks we have received kits that are running Intel XMP 2.0 memory profiles at 1.35V and 1.50V, which are both above the the 'standard' according to the JEDEC board. We also had one Intel X99 motherboard and Intel Core i7-5960X processor die an untimely death, so we were really curious if the higher than standard voltages played a roll in that situation. Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.
"1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no "safe" (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best." - Intel
So, it sounds like Intel suggests a memory kit that uses 1.35V or less and that 1.5V is the absolute max for Intel XMP 2.0 certifications. This is useful information for the community and we pretty sure that we weren't the only ones that were curious how much power you could throw at the memory kit before the memory controller on the processor would being to get angry. The memory controller in Haswell-E is the same one used on Xeon processors, so it can technically support both DDR3 and DDR4 memory. DDR3 memory operates at 1.5V, so running 1.5V on Haswell-E shouldn't be a big deal, but we all know that lower voltages are better.
1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage
Now you know what the save voltage range is for DDR4 memory!

Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115#MSL32RjmQ3stq8KW.99_

as always..." smoke 'em if you got 'em".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> From what i have seen from Intel they said 1.5 volts is bad for the imc as far as ddr3 I would think up to 1.45 would be ok but i would not go over 1.4 in my system


never heard or read anything like that. At 1.49vdimm, IMC voltage is up to 1.24V as shown in the snip I posted above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've still got my Corsair LPX 2666 4x4GB running at 3200 15-17-17-1 @ 1.4v. Jpmboy told me 1.4 is OK so I'm going to stick with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, all of a sudden HWINFO64 (stable or beta) crashes my pc. Can't for the life of me figure out why but obviously some process is failing. SFC is finding no problems, CHKDSK no probs. Last backup was weeks ago but may have to let Macrium do a restore anyway.


I stopped using HWI for this reason... so reading down, I should try switching sata ports around? any ones in particular to avoid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> It might be more related to core clock speed than volts.
> I can run this i5 6400 sample at 33x up to 40x at 3200c16.
> Go up to 45x, 46x, 48x - I need to stay at or below 2000c19 mem speed.
> At 45x with this chip I'm still only pushing 1.23v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - However - For non-k oc, you are probably stressing the cache much more vs. the K chips - for non-k oc - cache speed is locked with the core clock 1 to 1


Yeah - finding a non-K with a cache as good as it's core is the trick I guess.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as always..." smoke 'em if you got 'em".
























omg so very true

Great read btw, well done


----------



## selbyftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg so very true
> 
> Great read btw, well done


Im confused when did I say this


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Im confused when did I say this


huh, weird... thought I was replying to the post above me. Fixed it


----------



## Jpmboy

you two guys have got me really confused. What time zone are you in? is it evening already?


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you two guys have got me really confused. What time zone are you in? is it evening already?


thppt, too much whiskey in my coffee this morning I think


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - document some abuse?
> (an overnight - overslept thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> A lot depends on the CPU IMC itself. As far as intel is concerned - exception being the ITP - as soon as you OC the core the chip is operating outside specifications, add OC'd ram and cache.... waaay off the reservation. Remembering that this is Overclock.net, and not Safevoltage.net, users here are off the reservation by definition. That said, if intel is certifying XMP up to 1.5V, you can bet that robustness testing on samples goes further. Bottom line - cpu imcs can handle DramV 1.35-1.4V indefinitely. Above that, the AOR sample size decreases so risk increases... I do find it odd that we worry about adding 150mV dramV (which pushes the IMC voltage to 1.24-ish volts) , but have no problem adding 200mV or more to a stock core VID. I managed to cook an IMC on a 3930K by pushing to to 2666 and jigher, the replacement had no problem with 2666. Silicon lottery.
> here's some info:
> _In recent weeks we have received kits that are running Intel XMP 2.0 memory profiles at 1.35V and 1.50V, which are both above the the 'standard' according to the JEDEC board. We also had one Intel X99 motherboard and Intel Core i7-5960X processor die an untimely death, so we were really curious if the higher than standard voltages played a roll in that situation. Legit Reviews contacted Intel about the safe voltage range on DDR4 memory and we received this response.
> "1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no "safe" (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best." - Intel
> So, it sounds like Intel suggests a memory kit that uses 1.35V or less and that 1.5V is the absolute max for Intel XMP 2.0 certifications. This is useful information for the community and we pretty sure that we weren't the only ones that were curious how much power you could throw at the memory kit before the memory controller on the processor would being to get angry. The memory controller in Haswell-E is the same one used on Xeon processors, so it can technically support both DDR3 and DDR4 memory. DDR3 memory operates at 1.5V, so running 1.5V on Haswell-E shouldn't be a big deal, but we all know that lower voltages are better.
> 1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
> 1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
> 1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage
> Now you know what the save voltage range is for DDR4 memory!
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/what-is-the-safe-voltage-range-for-ddr4-memory-overclocking_150115#MSL32RjmQ3stq8KW.99_
> 
> as always..." smoke 'em if you got 'em".
> never heard or read anything like that. At 1.49vdimm, IMC voltage is up to 1.24V as shown in the snip I posted above.
> *I stopped using HWI for this reason... so reading down, I should try switching sata ports around? any ones in particular to avoid?*
> Yeah - finding a non-K with a cache as good as it's core is the trick I guess.


Seems like whichever disk is running the OS works out best on the first or second Intel port for HWINFO.
Barring that it could be that if you are running the OS disk on a particular port and change it, maybe it just confuses HWINFO. I try to run my 2 SSD's on the first 2 Intel ports on all my machines, because one thing I do is move default directories like Documents to the D: drive. It just seems to confuse some programs (and sometimes Windows) if you keep changing stuff. Not scientific but that's my take on it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Seems like whichever disk is running the OS works out best on the first or second Intel port for HWINFO.
> Barring that it could be that if you are running the OS disk on a particular port and change it, maybe it just confuses HWINFO. I try to run my 2 SSD's on the first 2 Intel ports on all my machines, because one thing I do is move default directories like Documents to the D: drive. It just seems to confuse some programs (and sometimes Windows) if you keep changing stuff. Not scientific but that's my take on it.


Thanks. The OS on this rig is on an M.2 SSD... but User folders are on a raptor. Maybe that's the problem.
Anyway - windows can get confused about where things should go (not so much where they are unless you use the make-link command) when you "Relocate" user folders vs setting up windows using Sysprep Audit mode at install. Kari did a great tutorial for W7 on sevenforums, and there is one for 8.1. I don't know if there is a tut for w10 tho. If you ask guys like Kari or Brink at windows forum, you'll get the inside scoop on this.
WSin10 audit mode: http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/3020-windows-10-image-customize-audit-mode-sysprep.html


----------



## inflatablemouse

Maybe I shouldn't ask here but since I've been posting here mostly here goes







.

I've been experimenting with memory overclocks. My mem is simple cheap Crucial 2133 mhz, 15-15-15-36-2T. I benched it with maxxMEM and Aida. Results were as expected. I changed voltage 1.26 (won't boot when I go higher) and changed to 1T. Benched it, no change. Changed to 14-14-14-36-1T. Very minor change (almost none). Changed to 2200 mhz, again almost no change.

What's up?! I'm confused. I thought 1T and CAS 14 should make a good measurable difference but it doesn't.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. The OS on this rig is on an M.2 SSD... but User folders are on a raptor. Maybe that's the problem.
> Anyway - windows can get confused about where things should go (not so much where they are unless you use the make-link command) when you "Relocate" user folders vs setting up windows using Sysprep Audit mode at install. Kari did a great tutorial for W7 on sevenforums, and there is one for 8.1. I don't know if there is a tut for w10 tho. If you ask guys like Kari or Brink at windows forum, you'll get the inside scoop on this.
> WSin10 audit mode: http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/3020-windows-10-image-customize-audit-mode-sysprep.html


No problems moving folders on Win 10 so far....Win 7 would get confused sometimes for me though.

But I will definitely read up on audit mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inflatablemouse*
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't ask here but since I've been posting here mostly here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been experimenting with memory overclocks. My mem is simple cheap Crucial 2133 mhz, 15-15-15-36-2T. I benched it with maxxMEM and Aida. Results were as expected. I changed voltage 1.26 (won't boot when I go higher) and changed to 1T. Benched it, no change. Changed to 14-14-14-36-1T. Very minor change (almost none). Changed to 2200 mhz, again almost no change.
> 
> What's up?! I'm confused. I thought 1T and CAS 14 should make a good measurable difference but it doesn't.


both of those really measure bandwidth. AID64 latency should be improving if the timings are stable and not error-prone Try something like superPi32M if you want to see latency-timings on dual channel,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No problems moving folders on Win 10 so far....Win 7 would get confused sometimes for me though.
> 
> But I will definitely read up on audit mode.


oh yeah for sure W10 does much better with distributed users than w7.








Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Username: Duality92
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: *47*
> Core Frequency: *4700*
> Cache Frequency: 4500
> Vcore in UEFI: *1.52v*
> Vcore: *1.48v* with x264 (no LLC on MSI Z170A Gaming M5 and massive vdroop with adaptive)
> FCLK: Stock
> Cooling Solution:*Custom loop (EK PE 360 with 4x F4 Vardar)*
> Stability Test: X264, 16T, 5hrs++
> 
> Batch Number: X543B836
> Ram Speed: 3333 *14*-16-16-36-2
> Ram Voltage: 1.5v (current is just XMP, will go higher)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: Auto (no setting T_T)
> Misc Comments: Can't wait to see how it does on my Custom Loop! On the H50 it does 66C max with 22C ambient after 5 hours of x264
> 
> *http://valid.x86.fr/dj9wrs*


Update for me.

Does 67C on load at 4.7 GHz with 1.48v at load. Insane for 4.7 GHz IMO. the jump between 4.6 and 4.7 is enourmous. Updated RAM timing and bolded the rest of the changes.


----------



## DuhBoyKX

http://imgur.com/DGYX2Rv
Is this safe, what is this Ia thingy is it ok to be at that voltage?
Since if i overclock with manual my vid jumps to 1.3 even if i want a simple oC [email protected]
I am having hard time overclocking and keeping vid low, and not jumping so high. Can anyone help? Is that imgur up normal and safe to use, i did not test it i restored to default till anyone confirms.


----------



## SteveRo

For anyone interested in non-k overclocking







-



edit - Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuhBoyKX*
> 
> http://imgur.com/DGYX2Rv
> Is this safe, what is this Ia thingy is it ok to be at that voltage?
> Since if i overclock with manual my vid jumps to 1.3 even if i want a simple oC [email protected]
> I am having hard time overclocking and keeping vid low, and not jumping so high. Can anyone help? Is that imgur up normal and safe to use, i did not test it i restored to default till anyone confirms.


Ia thingy is 3.3 volt on the motherboard i have the same thing it is just labeled 3.3v


----------



## DuhBoyKX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> Ia thingy is 3.3 volt on the motherboard i have the same thing it is just labeled 3.3v


So are these volts safe for 4.2 oc, i am good?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuhBoyKX*
> 
> So are these volts safe for 4.2 oc, i am good?


everything looks good on my end


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do find it odd that we worry about adding 150mV dramV (which pushes the IMC voltage to 1.24-ish volts) , but have no problem adding 200mV or more to a stock core VID.


Thanks.

So are you leaving IO/SA on auto which raises them to that level or setting them yourself? eg, I thought those went up as you raised frequency, not RAM voltage? Remember I posted little while back that IO/SA @ 1.05v are fine for me to run at 3333CAS16 and RAM 1.4v. If I use XMP (3200CAS16) that just puts IO/SA to ~1.15v on auto.

The fear I have is what you said yourself; you "cooked" the IMC and needed a new CPU (how I read it?). The most that can happen with running core voltage at 1.45v extensively is your stability drops and you need to either lower multi or raise volts.. the chip itself is unlikely just to blow up.


----------



## XKaiserX

Guys is safe this overclock, i5 6600k @4.6 Ghz and 1.310V



http://valid.x86.fr/n32ss7

I have kraken x61


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> Ia thingy is 3.3 volt on the motherboard i have the same thing it is just labeled 3.3v


IA isn't the 3.3V rail, what it shows is entirely dependent on how and by what amount you are changing the VCore,

For me IA is 1.347. No one really seems to know what the IA voltage actually is or represents, but it doesn't seem to mean anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So are you leaving IO/SA on auto which raises them to that level or setting them yourself? eg, I thought those went up as you raised frequency, not RAM voltage? Remember I posted little while back that IO/SA @ 1.05v are fine for me to run at 3333CAS16 and RAM 1.4v. If I use XMP (3200CAS16) that just puts IO/SA to ~1.15v on auto.
> 
> The fear I have is what you said yourself; you "cooked" the IMC and needed a new CPU (how I read it?). The most that can happen with running core voltage at 1.45v extensively is your stability drops and you need to either lower multi or raise volts.. the chip itself is unlikely just to blow up.


Best to set set IO and SA manually. These will adjust (on auto) with ram frequency, not vdimm as you note. IMC voltage depends on both. For 3600 and 3866 stable (1000% HCI) I set VSA to 1.2375 and 1.25V resp. The SB-E cooked IMC was unrelated to vdimm,., the point I was making is that it was a weak IMC (the SB-E was 1600 ram) the replacement under the Intel tuning plan was not. Actually, what makes you think that the most that "could" happen with vcore at 1.45v (150mV above stock) is a loss of stability? 1.45V is fully capable of cooking a core.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaiserX*
> 
> Guys is safe this overclock, i5 6600k @4.6 Ghz and 1.310V
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n32ss7
> 
> I have kraken x61


It's fine. That's a pretty nice voltage at that frequency. And if temps are in check - which I'm sure it is. You're good to go.


----------



## MazrimCF

I have a question I am hoping you guys can answer. Using Intel Burn Test with max ram setting and 10 passes my cpu will pass @ 4.85 with the voltage set at 1.4 in the bios ( cpu-z http://valid.x86.fr/ujr34t) Yet using the same settings I get BSOD (whea_uncorrectable_error) when using realbench which I thought was an less aggressive benchmark. I have the latest Bios and the WHQL driver for my video card so I am not sure what is going on. I would like to get this fix so that I can submit to this thread chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MazrimCF*
> 
> I have a question I am hoping you guys can answer. Using Intel Burn Test with max ram setting and 10 passes my cpu will pass @ 4.85 with the voltage set at 1.4 in the bios ( cpu-z http://valid.x86.fr/ujr34t) Yet using the same settings I get BSOD (whea_uncorrectable_error) when using realbench which I thought was an less aggressive benchmark. I have the latest Bios and the WHQL driver for my video card so I am not sure what is going on. I would like to get this fix so that I can submit to this thread chart.


it's not that RBv2.4 is less aggressive, it just uses some other parts of the architecture a bit more than XTU (which is linpac). WHEA-uc is just vcore. raise it slightly and it will pass RB.


----------



## error-id10t

Just an FYI for those running iGPU and had problems with raising SA/IO, latest Intel driver appears to have fixed the flickering / black-screen problem as in I can now set 1.175v no issues and HWInfo reflects 1.208v.

iGPU driver: 20.19.15.4352


----------



## MazrimCF

Username: MazrimCF
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock:101
Core Multiplier:48
Core Frequency:4848
Cache Frequency:
Vcore in UEFI: 1.39
Vcore: 1.456
FCLK: Reminder: 1009.8
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: Realbench 16gb ram 8hr stress test

Batch Number:
Ram Speed: (2666 16-18-18-35)
Ram Voltage: Auto
Motherboard:Asus Maximus Hero VIII
LLC Setting: AUTO


----------



## mandrix

Decided to do some voltage logging with my DMM. The BIOS was set to Adaptive, and + Additional Turbo. Voltage was then checked with the meter while running x264.
LLC was kept at setting 4 on my Hero.

The range of vcore settings was 1.380v - 1.445v, at .005v intervals. Multiplier was x47 from 1.380v - 1.395v, x48 for all higher vcore settings.

Basically, whatever vcore setting in BIOS was, the measured vcore under load at LLC 4 was pretty much .014-.015 higher. There was an exception to this, 1.440 and above was .018v higher.
Of course the sensor readout is in .016v intervals, so HWINFO was unable to obtain any finer granularity.

Example:
1.390v in BIOS
1.405v DMM

1.440v in BIOS
1.458v DMM

Do with it what you will or ignore it, it was just to suit my curiosity.


----------



## Rubashka

Guys,

I have Hero Alpha with latest BIOS 1302. I have my CPU 6700k OCed to 4.5Ghz. Also tried bios 0402.

Under load i get boost to 4.5Ghz, however when idle i stay at 4.0Ghz. This is shown in CPUz.

I have speed step disabled. Turbo Boost enabled.

Any ideas why i am hovering at 4.0ghz on idle with speed step disabled? What do i need to change to keep 4.5ghz all the time?

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Decided to do some voltage logging with my DMM. The BIOS was set to Adaptive, and + Additional Turbo. Voltage was then checked with the meter while running x264.
> LLC was kept at setting 4 on my Hero.
> 
> The range of vcore settings was 1.380v - 1.445v, at .005v intervals. Multiplier was x47 from 1.380v - 1.395v, x48 for all higher vcore settings.
> 
> Basically, whatever vcore setting in BIOS was, the measured vcore under load at LLC 4 was pretty much .014-.015 higher. There was an exception to this, 1.440 and above was .018v higher.
> Of course the sensor readout is in .016v intervals, so HWINFO was unable to obtain any finer granularity.
> 
> Example:
> 1.390v in BIOS
> 1.405v DMM
> 
> 1.440v in BIOS
> 1.458v DMM
> 
> Do with it what you will or ignore it, it was just to suit my curiosity.


Nice data!
What were the adaptive settings for say 1.380V. 5mV offset and 1.375mV turbo?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have Hero Alpha with latest BIOS 1302. I have my CPU 6700k OCed to 4.5Ghz. Also tried bios 0402.
> 
> Under load i get boost to 4.5Ghz, however when idle i stay at 4.0Ghz. This is shown in CPUz.
> 
> I have speed step disabled. Turbo Boost enabled.
> 
> Any ideas why i am hovering at 4.0ghz on idle with speed step disabled? What do i need to change to keep 4.5ghz all the time?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome


If you want your cpu to run at 4.5ghz all the time maybe look at power option settings in windows and choose '' high performance''.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice data!
> What were the adaptive settings for say 1.380V. 5mV offset and 1.375mV turbo?


Using .005v offset was the same as adding to the Turbo voltage. So in this case it would be the same as 1.385v, on my board anyway, which means it would fall between 1.395v - 1.405v actual.
Read that wrong, sorry.
1.380v would be 1.395v actual on my board.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have Hero Alpha with latest BIOS 1302. I have my CPU 6700k OCed to 4.5Ghz. Also tried bios 0402.
> 
> Under load i get boost to 4.5Ghz, however when idle i stay at 4.0Ghz. This is shown in CPUz.
> 
> I have speed step disabled. Turbo Boost enabled.
> 
> Any ideas why i am hovering at 4.0ghz on idle with speed step disabled? What do i need to change to keep 4.5ghz all the time?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome


This same question has been asked several times now in this thread. Maybe TS can include it in his OP.

In short, don't use Turbo boost to overclock...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Using .005v offset was the same as adding to the Turbo voltage. So in this case it would be the same as 1.385v, on my board anyway, which means it would fall between 1.395v - 1.405v actual.
> Read that wrong, sorry.
> 1.380v would be 1.395v actual on my board.


so offset is on auto?


----------



## BoredErica

Hi

Keep calm and Dark_wizzie will chart everybody on Monday. I'd make an excuse about the holidays and birthday and whatever, but really I'm just lazy and kindda tired of Skylake, lol.

hai hai hai

I missed all u gaise


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so offset is on auto?


Yes. But, say I set 1.390 and .005 offset. On my board and with 1302 BIOS that's the same as setting 1.395v and Auto offset as far as measured vcore under load-which in this case would likely be 1.410v. Not sure what the purpose of the positive offset voltage is doing other than adding to the additional turbo voltage.
Here again, all measurements I've made are using LLC 4 while running the x264 test. I have no way of knowing if other Asus boards respond the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. But, say I set 1.390 and .005 offset. On my board and with 1302 BIOS that's the same as setting 1.395v and Auto offset as far as measured vcore under load-which in this case would likely be 1.410v. *Not sure what the purpose of the positive offset voltage is doing* other than adding to the additional turbo voltage.
> Here again, all measurements I've made are using LLC 4 while running the x264 test. I have no way of knowing if other Asus boards respond the same.


nothing much. I just have a thing about "Auto"


----------



## brumbaer

Hello,
the results for my rig.
Used as a Hackintosh. Installed Win10 for easier OC. Got stable 48 quickly. 49 and 50 good enough for Benchmarks, but not for stress.
Tried everything inkl. delidding, different Coolers, switching Fans on Cooler, liquid metal etc..
Reducing LLC made all the difference, which was only possible after all the mods.

Username: Brumbaer
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 50
Core Frequency: 5000
Cache Frequency: 5000
Vcore in UEFI: Offset +.260
Vcore: 1.249 Prime 28.7/1344 in place
FCLK: 800 MHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 customized, delided resealed
Stability Test: Prime 28.7/1344 in place

Batch Number: L5468627
Ram Speed: DDR4 3100MHz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: Level 2
Misc Comments: VCore seems suspiciously low but that's what HWInfo shows. Tried 5100 failed, tried 5050 failed. Didn't tweak further. Didn't tweak RAM further as it is tedious to test.

Picture Verification:


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing much. I just have a thing about "Auto"


Well what voltages do you see with your DMM with Auto offset Vs. say, .001v ? That's something I haven't got around to yet and at the moment mine is all buttoned up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well what voltages do you see with your DMM with Auto offset Vs. say, .001v ? That's something I haven't got around to yet and at the moment mine is all buttoned up.


might be able to do that tonight.


----------



## NluckY

Hello guys

My i5 6600k overclocking giving my a headache. It keeps being unstable. I didnt read all the whole topic because its way too long.

My specs:
CPU: i5 6600k
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR4 2400MHz CL15 2x8Gb
MOBO: Gigabyte D3H Z170
PSU: Thermaltake Smart SE 530W
Cooling: SPC Fortis 3
OS: Win 10 Education

I've been overclocking both in gigbayte's Easy Tune tool and in bios, no matter what i do it freezes (i hear buzzing sound, picture stops and i cant do anything at all) my pc when i play (usually) Arma 3. To be clear it happens only after overclock. Never had this issue with stock clock. What i tried while playing Arma 3 is: 4.4GHz 1.35V, 4.4GHz 1.36V, 4.4GHz 1.37V (after that i changed LLC from auto to high so my Vcore remains stable) 4.4GHz 1.38V, 4.2GHz 1.38V. It freezes after 10min-4h of playing. All temperatures are completely fine and CPU utilization is like 30-50%. It also crashed few times playing Witcher 3 or Fallout 4 and once on desktop when i had opened alot of Chrome tabs. Supriseingly i tested my OC with P95 and it runs all good for few hours. Just once P95 stopped Worker #4 with info: "fatal error, rounding was 0.4999... expected less than 0.4. Hardware failure detected". And what i also noted is it never freezes while operating in CAD program doing CPU heavy simulations for 8-10hrs with lower voltage then i mentioned before (i dont remember values).


----------



## johnyb0y

Username: johnyb0y
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 102MHz
Core Multiplier: 44x
Core Frequency: 4480MHz
Cache Frequency: 4480MHz
CPU VID: 1.161v
Vcore: +0,070 Offset Voltage, which results in max. ~1.28v to 1.30v on load.
Cache Voltage: -
Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Macho Rev. A
Stability Test: LinX 0.6.5. for ~3 hours, RealBench 2.41 for 6 Hours. Also BF4 Multiplayer Spectator Mode for 5 hours, which is a great gaming stability test.
Batch Number: -
Ram Speed: 3180Mhz 16-16-16-36 2T (3180Mhz because of BLCK and setting the Muliplier to 15.50 for stablity)
Ram Voltage: 1.368v (1.35v results in a minimal undervoltage at about 1.32v on my board and may cause instability, so i've set 1.380v which results in 1.368v.)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
LLC Setting: Auto (i can only choose between Disabled, AUTO and HIGH, and since this is a pretty cheap motherboard i don't trust it's voltage regulators to handle 'HIGH' for years.)

Why did i also use a higher BLCK, you may ask. After a few hours of testing i found out, that my pretty cheap Z170 motherboard can't handle more than 1.3v on vCore. Setting slightly more than 1.3v results in instablity, setting much more results in not beeing able to boot at all.

Using only up to 1.3v just setting the multiplier to x45 wasn't very stable. I survived LinX and RealBench, but had Bluescreen in Games like BF4.
Luckily with the combination of a slighty higher BLCK (102Mhz) and a lower Multiplier of x44 i was able to achieve stable 4,48Ghz and i am very happy with that.
I don't think there is a way to achieve a higher overclock on this board.









Best regards,

*Edit: Screenshot in higher resolution: http://imgur.com/CGzsbtu*


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnyb0y*
> 
> Username: johnyb0y
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 102MHz
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> Core Frequency: 4480MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4480MHz
> CPU VID: 1.161v
> Vcore: +0,070 Offset Voltage, which results in max. ~1.28v to 1.30v on load.
> Cache Voltage: -
> Cooling Solution: Thermaltake Macho Rev. A
> Stability Test: LinX 0.6.5. for ~3 hours, RealBench 2.41 for 6 Hours. Also BF4 Multiplayer Spectator Mode for 5 hours, which is a great gaming stability test.
> Batch Number: -
> Ram Speed: 3180Mhz 16-16-16-36 2T (3180Mhz because of BLCK and setting the Muliplier to 15.50 for stablity)
> Ram Voltage: 1.368v (1.35v results in a minimal undervoltage at about 1.32v on my board and may cause instability, so i've set 1.380v which results in 1.368v.)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
> LLC Setting: Auto (i can only choose between Disabled, AUTO and HIGH, and since this is a pretty cheap motherboard i don't trust it's voltage regulators to handle 'HIGH' for years.)
> 
> Why did i also use a higher BLCK, you may ask. After a few hours of testing i found out, that my pretty cheap Z170 motherboard can't handle more than 1.3v on vCore. Setting slightly more than 1.3v results in instablity, setting much more results in not beeing able to boot at all.
> 
> Using only up to 1.3v just setting the multiplier to x45 wasn't very stable. I survived LinX and RealBench, but had Bluescreen in Games like BF4.
> Luckily with the combination of a slighty higher BLCK (102Mhz) and a lower Multiplier of x44 i was able to achieve stable 4,48Ghz and i am very happy with that.
> I don't think there is a way to achieve a higher overclock on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> *Edit: Screenshot in higher resolution: http://imgur.com/CGzsbtu*


You gotta jump up the Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 or GT. My gaming Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 was function pretty good over 1.4 volts when Easy Tune set that super high voltage.

I'm at overclocked at 4.5MHz using 1.32v. It's stable as a rock and I keep my PC on 24/7


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> You gotta jump up the Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 or GT. My gaming Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 was function pretty good over 1.4 volts when Easy Tune set that super high voltage.
> 
> I'm at overclocked at 4.5MHz using 1.32v. It's stable as a rock and I keep my PC on 24/7


It was a budgeting decision to go with my entry-level Z170 board. Got a very good deal for it and after all i'm very happy with my [email protected],48Ghz.
In the future i'll try to get something better for my next build, because i'm still curious how far i could have pushed my 6600K with air-cooling.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> Hello,
> the results for my rig.
> Used as a Hackintosh. Installed Win10 for easier OC. Got stable 48 quickly. 49 and 50 good enough for Benchmarks, but not for stress.
> Tried everything inkl. delidding, different Coolers, switching Fans on Cooler, liquid metal etc..
> Reducing LLC made all the difference, which was only possible after all the mods.
> 
> Username: Brumbaer
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 5000
> Cache Frequency: 5000
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset +.260
> Vcore: 1.249 Prime 28.7/1344 in place
> FCLK: 800 MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 customized, delided resealed
> Stability Test: Prime 28.7/1344 in place
> 
> Batch Number: L5468627
> Ram Speed: DDR4 3100MHz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> Misc Comments: VCore seems suspiciously low but that's what HWInfo shows. Tried 5100 failed, tried 5050 failed. Didn't tweak further. Didn't tweak RAM further as it is tedious to test.
> 
> Picture Verification:


You're showing 1.249V which is the VID, not VCore. VID is a voltage that doesn't exist and is only what the CPU thinks it wants. You need to scroll down in HWINFO to the motherboard section to see the actual VCore.

Also, it looks like only seven workers are actually running? Is that intentional or has one stopped?


----------



## brumbaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> You're showing 1.249V which is the VID, not VCore. VID is a voltage that doesn't exist and is only what the CPU thinks it wants. You need to scroll down in HWINFO to the motherboard section to see the actual VCore.
> 
> Also, it looks like only seven workers are actually running? Is that intentional or has one stopped?


Many thanks for pointing that out.

VCore is 1.584V which makes more sense.

About the thread. You are right I missed that. I usually test under OS X and there it ran without problems more than once for 4 hours something until I stopped it deliberately. Also I use seperate windows for the threads, so I see immediately when a thread passes out.

For the Windows test I wanted to be clever and combine the windows but missed the failing thread doing so.
The difference might be AI Suite III changing the fan Speed - didn't realize that before.

So I will rerun it under Windows, with "unaltered" fan settings. Hopefully it will pass now.
I will post the result and if it still doesn't pass I will hang my head in shame.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> Many thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> VCore is 1.584V which makes more sense.
> 
> About the thread. You are right I missed that. I usually test under OS X and there it ran without problems more than once for 4 hours something until I stopped it deliberately. Also I use seperate windows for the threads, so I see immediately when a thread passes out.
> 
> For the Windows test I wanted to be clever and combine the windows but missed the failing thread doing so.
> The difference might be AI Suite III changing the fan Speed - didn't realize that before.
> 
> So I will rerun it under Windows, with "unaltered" fan settings. Hopefully it will pass now.
> I will post the result and if it still doesn't pass I will hang my head in shame.


1.584v read in software could be much higher, unless you've checked with DMM. But even 1.584...yikes!


----------



## brumbaer

Ok,
as mentioned I reset the fan speed, and reran the test it's still running, but the hour mark is passed anyway.
Hope I didn't miss anything - again.

Username: Brumbaer
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 50
Core Frequency: 5000
Cache Frequency: 5000
Vcore in UEFI: Offset +.260
Vcore: 1583 FCLK: 800 MHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 customized, delided resealed
Stability Test: Prime 28.7/1344 in place

Batch Number: L5468627
Ram Speed: DDR4 3100MHz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: Level 2
Misc Comments:

Picture Verification:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> 1.584v read in software could be much higher, unless you've checked with DMM. But even 1.584...yikes!


In fact it's not as bad as 1.584V, it's only 1.583V









I rarely need that amount of power, so usually VCore will be 1.46ish.

It will be interesting to see how the processor behaves in the next 1 to 2 years and if there will be some degradation or even malfunction. I doubt the processor will be in use much longer than a year. 2 years is stretching it, so I do not really care about durability beyond that.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> Ok,
> as mentioned I reset the fan speed, and reran the test it's still running, but the hour mark is passed anyway.
> Hope I didn't miss anything - again.
> 
> Username: Brumbaer
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 5000
> Cache Frequency: 5000
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset +.260
> Vcore: 1583 FCLK: 800 MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 customized, delided resealed
> Stability Test: Prime 28.7/1344 in place
> 
> Batch Number: L5468627
> Ram Speed: DDR4 3100MHz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> Misc Comments:
> 
> Picture Verification:
> 
> 
> In fact it's not as bad as 1.584V, it's only 1.583V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely need that amount of power, so usually VCore will be 1.46ish.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the processor behaves in the next 1 to 2 years and if there will be some degradation or even malfunction. I doubt the processor will be in use much longer than a year. 2 years is stretching it, so I do not really care about durability beyond that.


OK, GL. ...and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> Ok,
> as mentioned I reset the fan speed, and reran the test it's still running, but the hour mark is passed anyway.
> Hope I didn't miss anything - again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Brumbaer
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 5000
> Cache Frequency: 5000
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset +.260
> Vcore: 1583 FCLK: 800 MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H110 customized, delided resealed
> Stability Test: Prime 28.7/1344 in place
> 
> Batch Number: L5468627
> Ram Speed: DDR4 3100MHz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 2
> Misc Comments:
> 
> Picture Verification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact it's not as bad as 1.584V, it's only 1.583V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I rarely need that amount of power, so usually VCore will be 1.46ish.*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the processor behaves in the next 1 to 2 years and if there will be some degradation or even malfunction. I doubt the processor will be in use much longer than a year. 2 years is stretching it, so I do not really care about durability beyond that.


How exactly are you figuring that? Partial voltage for vcore? Just FYI - voltage is not power, amps do work
And please let us know how your set up does over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> OK, GL. ...and welcome to OCN.


Hey bud, I got the data discussed earlier. will post up in a bit.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> In fact it's not as bad as 1.584V, it's only 1.583V


Hello

From your posted screenshot the voltage is actually 1.616V. Let us know how this does for you long term.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

We're getting into LN2 range with voltages here guys. For those less experienced reading here, most of us choose to stay around 1.45V or less. 1.52V is the cap on Intel spec.


----------



## brumbaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How exactly are you figuring that? Partial voltage for vcore? Just FYI - voltage is not power, amps do work
> And please let us know how your set up does over time.


If I remember my physics correctly that's wrong.
Work = Power * Time and Power is Voltage * Current so Work is Time * Voltage * Current. So voltage and current attribute both to power and henceforth work.

Anyway, I was talking about computing power. I usually edit things, like code, texts, 3D models.
There are of course compilation passes,
an occasional render pass - I model for 3D printing, so I render rarely - seen over the computer lifetime probably never -
some conversion tools that are computing intensive,
but nothing nearly as demanding as Prime - judging by the sound of the fans









The 1.46V were the current HWInfo displayed while I was editing the post you're quoting. Editing the post should be computing-power-wise be quite representative for the work I do most of the time, so will be 1.46V - give or take a bit. The tool comparable to HWInfo on the Mac, doesn't work with Skylake yet, so I can't check what the voltage will be when performing one of the other tasks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> I rarely need that amount of power, so usually VCore will be 1.46ish.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the processor behaves in the next 1 to 2 years and if there will be some degradation or even malfunction. I doubt the processor will be in use much longer than a year. 2 years is stretching it, so I do not really care about durability beyond that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> From your posted screenshot the voltage is actually 1.616V. Let us know how this does for you long term.


It's actually 1.584, because that was the current value.
It was far as far as the discussion is concerned 1,583, because as I understood it, the average voltage is what counts.

Anyway if the average current over 2 hours roughly constant load is 1.583 and random checking showed values around that, I assume that 1.616 is a short peak. Sadly or luckily depending on what you want to test HWInfo will report the maximum regardless of duration. And while a spike of high enough voltage can kill the processor, I doubt that 1.61V will - I hope I will not be proofed wrong


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*
> 
> If I remember my physics correctly that's wrong.
> Work = Power * Time and Power is Voltage * Current so Work is Time * Voltage * Current. So voltage and current attribute both to power and henceforth work.
> 
> Anyway, I was talking about computing power. I usually edit things, like code, texts, 3D models.
> There are of course compilation passes,
> an occasional render pass - I model for 3D printing, so I render rarely - seen over the computer lifetime probably never -
> some conversion tools that are computing intensive,
> but nothing nearly as demanding as Prime - judging by the sound of the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.46V were the current HWInfo displayed while I was editing the post you're quoting. Editing the post should be computing-power-wise be quite representative for the work I do most of the time, so will be 1.46V - give or take a bit. The tool comparable to HWInfo on the Mac, doesn't work with Skylake yet, so I can't check what the voltage will be when performing one of the other tasks.
> 
> It's actually 1.584, because that was the current value.
> It was far as far as the discussion is concerned 1,583, because as I understood it, the average voltage is what counts.
> 
> Anyway if the average current over 2 hours roughly constant load is 1.583 and random checking showed values around that, I assume that 1.616 is a short peak. Sadly or luckily depending on what you want to test HWInfo will report the maximum regardless of duration. And while a spike of high enough voltage can kill the processor, I doubt that 1.61V will - I hope I will not be proofed wrong


Hello

This brings to mind two common sayings.

Live and learn

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing

Hopefully not too many new users stumble upon your posts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Given the range on majority of these chips there is next to no point using that much voltage for long term use


----------



## Maintenance Bot

1.5V+, Popcorn ready.


----------



## cypres

I was at 1.7vcore for a while trying to get 5.2GHz stable with no ill effects (yet)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I was at 1.7vcore for a while trying to get 5.2GHz stable with no ill effects (yet)


using the tec I presume.








_______________________________________
anyway @brumbaer - current (amps) DO the work, voltage is the potential the current is delivered at. FFT1344 is a pretty low "power" FFT (only 153Watts) and not a good test of system stability if stability is what you need. Either vary the FFTs (custom blend with 5 min per FFT) or do an x264 or x265 encode to test the core stability. cache and ram are done differently.
Enjoy, and please do report back on your experience.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> using the tec I presume.


of course!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I was at 1.7vcore for a while trying to get 5.2GHz stable with no ill effects (yet)


Sub-ambient is a little different story, but even then 1.7V is probably excessive considering scaling probably stopped past 1.5V.


----------



## b3cklog

I5 6600k Gigabyte z170m-d3h

Currently, I am @4.4ghz using auto vcore that is because whenever I set my vcore manually there are things that I don't understand.

1. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.25v is resulting to an unstable system.
2. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.35v is stable BUT on cpu-z and HWINFO my vcore is 1.35v while idle and around 1.24-1.26 during torture test with prime95.
3. Tried to set my BIOS to offset mode but setting the power saving features (C1E,C3,etc,etc) to enabled/auto is not making any difference. IDLE vcore is still higher than under load vcore.

Now my question is/are, am I missing something here? possibly a bios setting that requires attention? I already have the latest of everything (bios, cpu-z, hwinfo, etc) but it didn't make any change.I just don't feel comfortable with the autovolt thing because AFAIK when overclocking, vcore must be set manually.

I just hope someone will be able to explain to me what's going on because I think i just hit the SL because when I tried to set the multiplier to 47 using auto volt everything was stable. 60-62c (Aircooled) temp, 2-3 hours of torture test.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sub-ambient is a little different story, but even then 1.7V is probably excessive considering scaling probably stopped past 1.5V.


I need 1.6 to get 5.1 stable, but my setup can't move enough heat past 1.65ish and benchmarks crash when temps hit 70-75c


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> I5 6600k Gigabyte z170m-d3h
> 
> Currently, I am @4.4ghz using auto vcore that is because whenever I set my vcore manually there are things that I don't understand.
> 
> 1. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.25v is resulting to an unstable system.
> 2. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.35v is stable BUT on cpu-z and HWINFO my vcore is 1.35v while idle and around 1.24-1.26 during torture test with prime95.
> 3. Tried to set my BIOS to offset mode but setting the power saving features (C1E,C3,etc,etc) to enabled/auto is not making any difference. IDLE vcore is still higher than under load vcore.
> 
> Now my question is/are, am I missing something here? possibly a bios setting that requires attention? I already have the latest of everything (bios, cpu-z, hwinfo, etc) but it didn't make any change.I just don't feel comfortable with the autovolt thing because AFAIK when overclocking, vcore must be set manually.
> 
> I just hope someone will be able to explain to me what's going on because I think i just hit the SL because when I tried to set the multiplier to 47 using auto volt everything was stable. 60-62c (Aircooled) temp, 2-3 hours of torture test.


Set LLC (load line calibration) to level 5 to stabilize the voltages under load. Also you set VID in the bios, vcore is the actual measurement value

I avoid offsets and just go straight to manual if you can.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am not using a Rog board this go around, at least for now. Budget constraints. I am using the Asus Z170-A as I did not need wireless at all.
> 
> I much prefer overclocking using bios setting and not even having any AI Suite installed, I think the issue with my temps are more that I do not know all these new settings with the Intel build coming from years and years of an AMD build.
> 
> The cooler is the cooler master hyper 212 evo, which just may not be enough cooling on air. Ambient temp is 24 degrees Celsius.
> 
> *Do I need to set the jumper on the motherboard called the CPU over voltage jumper to on?*


*NO! Never do that!*









It'll probly kill your chip.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> *NO! Never do that!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll probly kill your chip.


The amount of ignorance and high voltages I've seen in the past few pages made me think they're pretty much trolling or really, really rich. And stupid.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> The amount of ignorance and high voltages I've seen in the past few pages made me think they're pretty much trolling or really, really rich. And stupid.


I don't consider myself to be trolling, rich, or stupid... care to explain?


----------



## Duality92

I'm still the only one with an X batch cpu...


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I don't consider myself to be trolling, rich, or stupid... care to explain?


It was more or less a joke. Not talking about you in specific.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> It was more or less a joke. Not talking about you in specific.


Ahh, gotcha. I just find it interesting how a lot of people think skylakes turn into IEDs at 1.5v but I haven't found a single case of failure at that voltage. I've seen up to 1.9vcore on LN2, not saying it's going to be healthy for the chip but I also don't think 1.4-1.5v is particularly harmful either. Your mileage may vary


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm still the only one with an X batch cpu...


I have one as well. X543B791


----------



## Silent Scone

Depends on the load being placed on the CPU in question. If you tend to run a lot of stressing and FPU intensive application then 1.5v is likely to degrade the CPU at a faster than favourable rate. For long term use the best route is to delid and if feeling up to the cost and preparation, run sub ambient cooling. Running these voltages on your average water cooling is poor tuning more than anything, as long as one is aware of the potential wear and not ignorant to it then that is their choice.


----------



## Disharmonic

Hey guys,
Just put my upgraded PC together. This is my first Intel build since the P3 days, so the guide has already been quite invaluable to me. I've noticed that the CPU temp readings on my 6600k at stock clocks + multicore enhancement seem a bit off. At idle temps sit at around 20C which is more or less the ambient room temp. After a 2hour Realbench run max temp was 44C, which seems like a reasonable delta. This is with a Noctua D15s(single stock fan) in a HAF932. So i'm guessing the real temps are about +10C in this case. Any opinions?

System specs:
Asrock Z170 Extreme6
Intel 6600k
Noctua D15s
Gigabyte 380 2GB
Seasonic M12D 750W PSU


----------



## johnyb0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> I5 6600k Gigabyte z170m-d3h
> 
> Currently, I am @4.4ghz using auto vcore that is because whenever I set my vcore manually there are things that I don't understand.
> 
> 1. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.25v is resulting to an unstable system.
> 2. @4.4ghz manually setting the vcore to 1.35v is stable BUT on cpu-z and HWINFO my vcore is 1.35v while idle and around 1.24-1.26 during torture test with prime95.
> 3. Tried to set my BIOS to offset mode but setting the power saving features (C1E,C3,etc,etc) to enabled/auto is not making any difference. IDLE vcore is still higher than under load vcore.
> 
> Now my question is/are, am I missing something here? possibly a bios setting that requires attention? I already have the latest of everything (bios, cpu-z, hwinfo, etc) but it didn't make any change.I just don't feel comfortable with the autovolt thing because AFAIK when overclocking, vcore must be set manually.
> 
> I just hope someone will be able to explain to me what's going on because I think i just hit the SL because when I tried to set the multiplier to 47 using auto volt everything was stable. 60-62c (Aircooled) temp, 2-3 hours of torture test.


I have nearly the same motherboard and the same CPU. my findings might be interesting for you. You can find them on Page 500 of this thread.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I have one as well. X543B791


But you're not in the chart!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> We're getting into LN2 range with voltages here guys. For those less experienced reading here, most of us choose to stay around 1.45V or less. 1.52V is the cap on Intel spec.


Idle I'm doing 1.528v, while under load I'm getting around 1.488v @ below 70C.

This processor is also used for folding, so it's very stable. Is it possible my processor needs higher voltage because the IMC is getting pushed too with my RAM at 3333/14 ram?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> But you're not in the chart!
> Idle I'm doing 1.528v, while under load I'm getting around 1.488v @ below 70C.
> 
> This processor is also used for folding, so it's very stable. Is it possible my processor needs higher voltage because the IMC is getting pushed too with my RAM at 3333/14 ram?


Sure, running 3200MHz memory vs 2133MHz on my 5960X would knock 200MHz off my prime95 stable settings, although x264's volrage requirements didn't change. If imagine memory frequency could affect core requirements on Skylake too.

I'd personally be fine with 1.52V or less under load, in conbination with temps below 80C. The point being though, if you need 1.49V for 4.7GHz, what do you need for 4.6? If you only need ~1.42V for 4.6, you're operating well outside of any linear voltage scaling, aka your processor is out of its "comfort zone."

Is jumping from 1.42 to 1.49 worth the extra 2% performance? That's up to you to decide.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sure, running 3200MHz memory vs 2133MHz on my 5960X would knock 200MHz off my prime95 stable settings, although x264's volrage requirements didn't change. If imagine memory frequency could affect core requirements on Skylake too.
> 
> I'd personally be fine with 1.52V or less under load, in conbination with temps below 80C. The point being though, if you need 1.49V for 4.7GHz, what do you need for 4.6? If you only need ~1.42V for 4.6, you're operating well outside of any linear voltage scaling, aka your processor is out of its "comfort zone."
> 
> Is jumping from 1.42 to 1.49 worth the extra 2% performance? That's up to you to decide.


Bah, not really worth it to be honest. It's more of a "because I can" thing. I'm comfortable running it that way because of temperatures. If I would be constantly over 70C, that'd be another story though, seems like my chip doesn't output that much heat.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Bah, not really worth it to be honest. It's more of a "because I can" thing. I'm comfortable running it that way because of temperatures. If I would be constantly over 70C, that'd be another story though, seems like my chip doesn't output that much heat.


I'm playing devil's advocate a little bit here, because I would be running it at 4.7 just like you.


----------



## mandrix

I couldn't get 4.8 stable before delidding, but another side effect of which was to lower my 4.7 stable vcore a fair bit.
Previously 4.7 @ 1.395 set in BIOS, (about 1.410 actual) now only needs 1.355 set (about 1.370 actual). I'll take that .040v reduction.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Decided to do some voltage logging with my DMM. The BIOS was set to Adaptive, and + Additional Turbo. Voltage was then checked with the meter while running x264.
> LLC was kept at setting 4 on my Hero.
> 
> The range of vcore settings was 1.380v - 1.445v, at .005v intervals. Multiplier was x47 from 1.380v - 1.395v, x48 for all higher vcore settings.
> 
> Basically, whatever vcore setting in BIOS was, the measured vcore under load at LLC 4 was pretty much .014-.015 higher. There was an exception to this, 1.440 and above was .018v higher.
> Of course the sensor readout is in .016v intervals, so HWINFO was unable to obtain any finer granularity.
> 
> Example:
> 1.390v in BIOS
> 1.405v DMM
> 
> 1.440v in BIOS
> 1.458v DMM
> 
> Do with it what you will or ignore it, it was just to suit my curiosity.


More measurements to check out something Jpmboy and I were talking about...still Adaptive & LLC 4, running x264 as load.
1.360v in BIOS
Offset +/Auto
1.376v DMM

1.360v in BIOS
Offset +.001
-OR-
Offset +.002
1.376v DMM

1.360v in BIOS
Offset +.003
1.381v DMM

1.360v in BIOS
Offset +.005
1.381v DMM


----------



## D13mass

Hi guys! I can`t find stability my 6700k in all benchmark.
I have 2 "benchmark result"

Auto Overcklock via MSI Z170 Gaming M5 motherboard = 4.4 GHz with 1.35V (all tests and LinX too passed)
Manual Overcklock 4.6 GHz with 1.45 V (unfortunately a bad processor, passed test see below)

For 4.6 GHz I run x265, Firestrike and I have played in Witcher 3 (during 5 hours) and all these tests was no errors.

But if I would run LinX or Asus RealBench - I will see BSOD.

Can I use my cpu with 4.6 OC or I should downgrade to 4.4 Auto OC ?



Spoiler: x265 HD BENCHMARK 0.1.4 RESULTS



x265 HD BENCHMARK 0.1.4 RESULTS

Please do NOT compare it with older versions of the benchmark!
Please copy/paste everything below the line to to report your
data to http://x265.ru/x265-hd-benchmark/.html

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Results for x265.exe build 1.4+5
x265 Benchmark: 64-bit
==========================

CRF-20 preset-"fast"

encoded 1128 frames in 52.76s (21.38 fps), 2266.68 kb/s
encoded 1128 frames in 52.66s (21.42 fps), 2266.68 kb/s
encoded 1128 frames in 52.59s (21.45 fps), 2266.68 kb/s
encoded 1128 frames in 52.66s (21.42 fps), 2266.68 kb/s

System Details

Name Intel Processor
Codename
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Core Stepping
Core Speed 4008.0 MHz

Northbridge Intel ID191F rev. 07
Southbridge Intel IDA145 rev. 31

Memory Type
Memory Size 16344 MBytes

Windows Version Microsoft Windows 8.1 (6.3) Enterprise Edition 64-bit (Build 9600)

Number of processors 1
Number of threads 8
Number of threads 8 (max 16)
L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX, AVX2, FMA3, TSX
Package

Temperature 0 28°C (82°F) [0xBC2] (TZ00)
Temperature 1 30°C (85°F) [0xBD6] (TZ01)


----------



## b3cklog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Set LLC (load line calibration) to level 5 to stabilize the voltages under load. Also you set VID in the bios, vcore is the actual measurement value
> 
> I avoid offsets and just go straight to manual if you can.


But for manual, energy consumption would be the same for both idle and under load state. With me, that will not work. Also, for LLC, I only have Auto, High and Normal (?).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnyb0y*
> 
> I have nearly the same motherboard and the same CPU. my findings might be interesting for you. You can find them on Page 500 of this thread.


I tried your settings and it is still giving me the same effect, now I am thinking that there is nothing wrong with my settings it is maybe because of the HWINFO/CPU-Z reports.
On CPU-Z there are times that my volts are really way too low during idle, 0.108~ish volts!?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I couldn't get 4.8 stable before delidding, but another side effect of which was to lower my 4.7 stable vcore a fair bit.
> Previously 4.7 @ 1.395 set in BIOS, (about 1.410 actual) now only needs 1.355 set (about 1.370 actual). I'll take that .040v reduction.


Yeah, delid got me an extra 100MHz at basically the same voltage. Maybe skylake is more prone to e- migration than it's larger etch cousins,

Here's what I got on the reported vs actual voltage on the Maximus 8 Extreme.
47x100, cache on auto
LLC=4
Phase = optimized.
Ram at 3466c15, 1.425V vdimm, 1,200 VCCIO, 1,225V VSA
Offset/Turbo voltage
OCCT Large dataset load (or p95, cust blend, 4098 ram))
Measured with the on-board voltage points (probeIt)

Bios: 5/1455mV (OCCT)
CPUZ: 1.440
DMM: 1.435

Bios: Auto/1460mV
CPUZ: 1.448V
DMM: 1.437V

Bios: 1/1399mV (still 47x100)
Bios: Auto/1400mV
Give identical results:
Idle Balanced = 0.832V, Idle HiPerf = 1.408V CPUZ
OCCT: 1.388V DMM, 1.392V CPUZ
p95: 1.388V DMM (FFT 384), 1.379V(FFT 8), CPUZ=1.376V

So at least with these settings, :LLC=4 is giving only ~ 20mV droop, and
There is no difference between using Auto for offset vs setting a 1-5mV offset except for the 5mV added to the idle voltage.









edit: With cache at 47x100 the rig "like" 1.45V at least. Going down to LLC=3 and see what I get.
Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> But for manual, energy consumption would be the same for both idle and under load state. With me, that will not work. Also, for LLC, I only have Auto, High and Normal (?).
> I tried your settings and it is still giving me the same effect, now I am thinking that there is nothing wrong with my settings it is maybe because of the HWINFO/CPU-Z reports.
> On CPU-Z there are times that my volts are really way too low during idle, 0.108~ish volts!?


Even though the voltage remains high at idle, the power doesn't really change much. I think when I was at manual at 1.3V, the idle wattage was up by like 1-2 watts, and temps didn't change at all. The other power gating features ensure that the wattage remains very low even with load voltages at idle. I still went back to adaptive once I was stable though.

And if definitely sounds like you have a case of vdroop, which LLC should fix. Did you try both normal and high?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> But for manual, energy consumption would be the same for both idle and under load state. With me, that will not work. Also, for LLC, I only have Auto, High and Normal (?).
> I tried your settings and it is still giving me the same effect, now I am thinking that there is nothing wrong with my settings it is maybe because of the HWINFO/CPU-Z reports.
> On CPU-Z there are times that my volts are really way too low during idle, 0.108~ish volts!?


In Bios what C-states do you have enabled?


----------



## BoredErica

Thank you to everybody who have submitted their overclocks.

*Please check to see if you have been quoted.*




Sample Size72   Average OC4.68Median OC4.70 Average Vcore1.39Median Vcore1.39 



This gives you a rough idea of where you stand.
  Top 1%5Top 4%4.9Top 22%4.846th Percentile4.7Bottom 32%4.6Bottom 9%4.5Bottom 2.5%4.4


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.644.70Average Voltage1.371.39



> Originally Posted by *willsk*





> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*





> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*





> Originally Posted by *mandrix*





> Originally Posted by *KizilejdeR*





> Originally Posted by *deathroll*





> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> You have all been charted, thank you.


SteveRo, if possible please add the Vcore information. Just check what HWInfo reads as Vcore on average doing your regular stress test for like 5 minutes.



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Hello Jpmboy. I have both a 6300 and a 6700k charted for you. Are those two chips new?



> Originally Posted by *Piers*


Hey Piers. I can't accept your submission for the main chart because the stress testing isn't enough. For example, Cinebench doesn't count, and your IBT run lasted less than 2 minutes. If possible please submit a picture of you running 5 hours on Realbench or 3 hours on IBT, etc. I will put your data on the secondary chart for the time being. Thanks.



> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Okay, I'm weirding out. I'm doing some Prime95 stress testing with a 4.65 Ghz overclock and my 6700K has been perfectly stable for 7 hours with the reported Vcore staying around 1.306 volts. Is Prime95 (Small FFT) not a good stability test with Skylake or could my processor actually be stable at that speed with such a seemingly low voltage?
> 
> I suppose I'll stop Prime95 and try throwing something else at it.


What version of Prime are we talking about?



> Originally Posted by *kongasdf*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I'll give U some Skylake Overclocking Results from *China* OCer
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=83C558F1E3F0796A!24577&authkey=!APzOiHCxIZqRpQQ&ithint=file%2cxlsx


Thank you, I'll take a look. Where did the data originate?



> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Update for me.


Hey Duality. If possible, please submit a picture verification next time. You have been charted. I've made sure to voice your disappointment over the lack of LLC controls for your motherboard.











> Originally Posted by *MazrimCF*


You have been charted. You don't know what the multiplier is for the cache from looking at the UEFI?



> Originally Posted by *brumbaer*


I will allow your entry because you plan to use it for at least some time. Your Vcore is breaking my graph lol, will have to readjust the margins.

You have been charted.



> Originally Posted by *johnyb0y*


Hello johnyb0y. Thank you for your submission. Your picture verification only includes a picture showing 3 hours of LinX. 5 hours would be the minimum if that's all that is shown. The 6 hours of Realbench would be enough, but there is no picture of this. If possible, please submit a new picture, thanks.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Thanks for the update Darkwizzie.


----------



## MazrimCF

I will get that info, the ram voltage and the batch number in the morning when I get home from work.


----------



## b3cklog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In Bios what C-states do you have enabled?


I already tried setting all c-states to enabled/auto and that includess what dark wizzie said about setting the package c state limit to c8


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Thanks for the update Darkwizzie.


No problem.

I'm happy to say that my Skylake spreadsheet has been posted on Kitguru.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jon-martindale/overclocked-your-skylake-cpu-see-how-it-measures-up-here/


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> I already tried setting all c-states to enabled/auto and that includess what dark wizzie said about setting the package c state limit to c8


What is your actual issue? The VCore being high doesn't mean the power is high.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> I'm happy to say that my Skylake spreadsheet has been posted on Kitguru.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jon-martindale/overclocked-your-skylake-cpu-see-how-it-measures-up-here/


Quote:


> However what you will need to get high on that list is a decent cooling loop. With Vcore boosting comes the inevitable rise in temperature, so expect to need some large radiators


Did he miss the memo about 70c @1.4vcore on undelidded air with HT? ;p


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did he miss the memo about 70c @1.4vcore on undelidded air with HT? ;p


I remember the first time I posted temps on my overclock, some guy called BS... I think he left shortly after though.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just want my name and guide and spreadsheet to be plastered and smeared all over the internet so I can farm rep points and compliments and be called the OG OC gawd, kappa.


----------



## b3cklog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> What is your actual issue? The VCore being high doesn't mean the power is high.


Wow are you for real!? Honestly, I was under the impression that when you have high vcore means more power consumption... Certified noob here...

Well if that is the case then i can now permanently set my vcore


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> Wow are you for real!? Honestly, I was under the impression that when you have high vcore means more power consumption... Certified noob here


If the CPU's not under a significant load, the power used is still going to be very low, C states or not. If you're after minimizing all the power you possibly can then yeah, C states can help. Didn't you say in a previous post that the Vcore got very low? Then I don't see the problem. The Vcore can get very low, yes. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3cklog*
> 
> Wow are you for real!? Honestly, I was under the impression that when you have high vcore means more power consumption... Certified noob here...
> 
> Well if that is the case then i can now permanently set my vcore


It's _marginally_ higher without the lower voltage, a watt or two. I have adaptive voltage, and even by using high performance power plan (setting full voltage *and* full clockspeed), I only used 9 more watts.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, delid got me an extra 100MHz at basically the same voltage. Maybe skylake is more prone to e- migration than it's larger etch cousins,
> 
> Here's what I got on the reported vs actual voltage on the Maximus 8 Extreme.
> 47x100, cache on auto
> LLC=4
> Phase = optimized.
> Ram at 3466c15, 1.425V vdimm, 1,200 VCCIO, 1,225V VSA
> Offset/Turbo voltage
> OCCT Large dataset load (or p95, cust blend, 4098 ram))
> Measured with the on-board voltage points (probeIt)
> 
> Bios: 5/1455mV (OCCT)
> CPUZ: 1.440
> DMM: 1.435
> 
> Bios: Auto/1460mV
> CPUZ: 1.448V
> DMM: 1.437V
> 
> Bios: 1/1399mV (still 47x100)
> Bios: Auto/1400mV
> Give identical results:
> Idle Balanced = 0.832V, Idle HiPerf = 1.408V CPUZ
> OCCT: 1.388V DMM, 1.392V CPUZ
> p95: 1.388V DMM (FFT 384), 1.379V(FFT 8), CPUZ=1.376V
> 
> So at least with these settings, :LLC=4 is giving only ~ 20mV droop, and
> There is no difference between using Auto for offset vs setting a 1-5mV offset except for the 5mV added to the idle voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: With cache at 47x100 the rig "like" 1.45V at least. Going down to LLC=3 and see what I get.
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So you get droop unlike mine which actually increases vcore. Strange that 2 ROG boards would be so different...unless I'm missing something in your settings. Maybe I should try lower LLC. Before I did any DMM measurements I thought I was getting droop because monitoring utilities would show a temporary "max" vcore that was higher than the constant vcore seen under load. Now I know better so when I get time I'll do testing with 4< LLC.
Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> SteveRo, if possible please add the Vcore information. Just check what HWInfo reads as Vcore on average doing your regular stress test for like 5 minutes.
> 
> Hello Jpmboy. I have both a 6300 and a 6700k charted for you. Are those two chips new?


Yes - I have all three sitting here... 6700K is in the rig ATM. Only the 6600K is an ES
Tho gotta admit, I'm really impressed with the performance of the [email protected] Very "snappy" 2C/4T processor.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So you get droop unlike mine which actually increases vcore. Strange that 2 ROG boards would be so different...unless I'm missing something in your settings. Maybe I should try lower LLC. Before I did any DMM measurements I thought I was getting droop because monitoring utilities would show a temporary "max" vcore that was higher than the constant vcore seen under load. Now I know better so when I get time I'll do testing with 4< LLC.
> Thanks.


No man, thank you for the idea to look at this.
Yeah, I'm trying to understand that. Wouldn't be the first time I saw a very non-linear implementation of LLC.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to understand that. Wouldn't be the first time I saw a very non-linear implementation of LLC.


Hello

LLC scales from attempting to hold the set voltage to an absolute maximum limit of what has been set to not allowing the voltage to fall below of what has been set. Because of this the behavior will change depending on the level of LLC and how close the selected level is to the crossover point. The reaction time of the circuit is fast enough that this behavior will not be able to be conclusively determined with a DMM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> LLC scales from attempting to hold the set voltage to an absolute maximum limit of what has been set to not allowing the voltage to fall below of what has been set. Because of this the behavior will change depending on the level of LLC and how close the selected level is to the crossover point. The reaction time of the circuit is fast enough that this behavior will not be able to be conclusively determined with a DMM.


^^

Yeah... what he said.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I remember the first time I posted temps on my overclock, some guy called BS... I think he left shortly after though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want my name and guide and spreadsheet to be plastered and smeared all over the internet so I can farm rep points and compliments and be called the OG OC gawd, kappa.
> " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/hannibalsmiley.png" style="font-size:8px;line-height:normal;">


I've yet to see substantial evidence of significant OC performance gains from being at 55-60c rather than 70c so there doesn't seem much point (for performance alone) of going past good air cooling to a custom loop setup and disabling HT until >1.4v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I've yet to see substantial evidence of significant OC performance gains from being at 55-60c rather than 70c so there doesn't seem much point (for performance alone) of going past good air cooling to a custom loop setup and disabling HT until >1.4v


if you haven't already, read back to sin082's post on the subject (and link to his review at techpowerup).


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Ahh, gotcha. I just find it interesting how a lot of people think skylakes turn into IEDs at 1.5v but I haven't found a single case of failure at that voltage. I've seen up to 1.9vcore on LN2, not saying it's going to be healthy for the chip but I also don't think 1.4-1.5v is particularly harmful either. Your mileage may vary


Were you the one who went direct die on your CPU? Did you have to modify your socket to get it to work? It looks to me like the edges of the socket are taller than the cpu die.


----------



## Jpmboy

Voltage under cryogenic conditions has zero relevance to ambient voltage... especially regarding "durability". (Frankly, it's only relevant for use in orbit.







)


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Were you the one who went direct die on your CPU? Did you have to modify your socket to get it to work? It looks to me like the edges of the socket are taller than the cpu die.


Correct, the corners will prevent the cooler from mounting flush against the die. I used a very sharp razor blade with the edges taped (exposing only the blade in the center), carefully positioned the sharp bit in place and rocked back and forth to cut off the corners flush with the rest of the socket. The first time I practiced on a dead board, but the second time I was under my desk with everything still mounted in the case









The major problem with skylake direct die is that putting pressure only on the die isn't sufficient to ensure that all pins on the cpu are in contact, and also I suspect the cpu substrate flexes. I experimented with various layers of electrical tape around the die but I either had too much (no thermal contact with the die) or too little (no pressure on the board). Eventually I solved it with a thin gasket I made out of high density foam.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Correct, the corners will prevent the cooler from mounting flush against the die. I used a very sharp razor blade with the edges taped (exposing only the blade in the center), carefully positioned the sharp bit in place and rocked back and forth to cut off the corners flush with the rest of the socket. The first time I practiced on a dead board, but the second time I was under my desk with everything still mounted in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with skylake direct die is that putting pressure only on the die isn't sufficient to ensure that all pins on the cpu are in contact, and also I suspect the cpu substrate flexes. I experimented with various layers of electrical tape around the die but I either had too much (no thermal contact with the die) or too little (no pressure on the board). Eventually I solved it with a thin gasket I made out of high density foam.


Well I have the Skylake shim from aqua computer, which should hopefully prevent the problems with pins making contact. Not too excited about bringing a razor blade near the socket pins though!


----------



## MazrimCF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by MazrimCF View Post
> You have been charted. You don't know what the multiplier is for the cache from looking at the UEFI?


Memory is @ 1.2v
Cache is @ 48 multiplier so 4848MHz
Batch # is L534B308


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Well I have the Skylake shim from aqua computer, which should hopefully prevent the problems with pins making contact. Not too excited about bringing a razor blade near the socket pins though!


Very cool, I didn't even know this was a thing until just now. I may pick one up too









I'm not sure what the "accepted" method is for removing the edges of the socket, that's just what I came up with. There is no room for a file, a dremel is an option but you have the issue with filings and still kinda risky if you slip. With the taped razor it was fairly easy to control, I went from the inside of the socket out, holding the back of the razor angled up at a 45 degree angle if that makes sense


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yeah... what he said.


Yeah, I don't understand it either. All I know is it takes LLC 3 at most to see little to no rise in vcore above setpoint in BIOS on my board. Maybe the voltage isn't static but I'm surprised LLC 4 causes a rise in vcore.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Very cool, I didn't even know this was a thing until just now. I may pick one up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the "accepted" method is for removing the edges of the socket, that's just what I came up with. There is no room for a file, a dremel is an option but you have the issue with filings and still kinda risky if you slip. With the taped razor it was fairly easy to control, I went from the inside of the socket out, holding the back of the razor angled up at a 45 degree angle if that makes sense


I'll let you know how the shim works out. I don't think I would have jumped into this if I realized I'd have to cut into my motherboard socket, but since I've already started, oh well!

Edit: I'm not making any headway with a razor at a 45 degree angle like you mentioned. I'm pondering taking a soldering iron and just melting the edges down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'll let you know how the shim works out. I don't think I would have jumped into this if I realized I'd have to cut into my motherboard socket, but since I've already started, oh well!


you going direct-to-die with subzero cooling or as waterblock?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you going direct-to-die with subzero cooling or as waterblock?


Just with a waterblock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Just with a waterblock.


Cool (







) ... Have you been able to find the equivalent of *this* spec document below for LGA1151?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ... Have you been able to find the equivalent of *this* spec document below for LGA1151?


No, but I didn't try looking for it either. I can feel with my fingers though after putting the CPU in with the shim, that the four corners of the socket are what's preventing my waterblock from making contact.

Edit:
Sandpaper. Sandpaper is definitely the answer to this. 1 corner down, 3 more to go.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, but I didn't try looking for it either. I can feel with my fingers though after putting the CPU in with the shim, that the four corners of the socket are what's preventing my waterblock from making contact.
> 
> Edit:
> Sandpaper. Sandpaper is definitely the answer to this. 1 corner down, 3 more to go.


I considered sandpaper too, the biggest reason why I didn't go that route (well the 2nd reason, the 1st was because I'm lazy) was because I didn't want grit inside the socket and under the pins. Granted if you used a fine grit it probably wont be a big problem but like I said I'm lazy









Good luck, really hoping it works out and looking forward to the results


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> I considered sandpaper too, the biggest reason why I didn't go that route (well the 2nd reason, the 1st was because I'm lazy) was because I didn't want grit inside the socket and under the pins. Granted if you used a fine grit it probably wont be a big problem but like I said I'm lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, really hoping it works out and looking forward to the results


Sandpaper worked great, a little bit of compressed air blew away the shavings and such. Temperatures with CLU going direct die are exactly the same (only 1 core was 1C lower) as they were with having CLU under the lid and kryonaut on top. I'll remount a few times tomorrow but so far direct die looks like a wasted effort, at least on water.


----------



## llantant

Just got myself a new case coming today!

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/carbide-series-quiet-600q-inverse-atx-full-tower-case

Excited!


----------



## Halbs

*Username:* Halbs
*CPU Model:* 6700k
*Base Clock:* 100mhz
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency:* 4600mhz
*Cache Frequency:* 4300mhz
*Vcore in UEFI:* Offset +60
*Vcore*: 1.296v
*FCLK:* 1000mhz
*Cooling Solution:* 120mm AIO cooler
*Stability Test:* OCCT 4.4.1 for 1hr, x264 16 thread 11+ hrs
*Batch Number:* L537B214 Malaysia
*Ram Speed:* 3200 15-16-16-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.384v
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Gaming itx/ac
*LLC Setting:* Level 2
*Misc Comments*: Haven't really been able to push max oc because of sub-par cooling. Still, very happy with this 24/7 oc in a small itx case. I'll try to run x264 test overnight to make sure it's rock solid. x264 image included


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sandpaper worked great, a little bit of compressed air blew away the shavings and such. Temperatures with CLU going direct die are exactly the same (only 1 core was 1C lower) as they were with having CLU under the lid and kryonaut on top. I'll remount a few times tomorrow but so far direct die looks like a wasted effort, at least on water.


Was that 1c lower at idle or under load?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> SteveRo, if possible please add the Vcore information. Just check what HWInfo reads as Vcore on average doing your regular stress test for like 5 minutes.


Good Morning Mr. Darkwizzie,

For charting -

i3-6300 - hwinfo Vcore - 1.504v
i5-6400 - hwinfo Vcore - 1.408v

Much thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, but I didn't try looking for it either. I can feel with my fingers though after putting the CPU in with the shim, that the four corners of the socket are what's preventing my waterblock from making contact.
> 
> Edit:
> Sandpaper. Sandpaper is definitely the answer to this. 1 corner down, 3 more to go.


I know you already shaved the socket, but when I did this a long time ago, I used a copper shim as a spacer (CLU between die, copper and copper, block) so my block would make the best mount to the die. worked like a charm and the thin copper shim probably only cost a degree or 2.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Was that 1c lower at idle or under load?


Under load of course.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know you already shaved the socket, but when I did this a long time ago, I used a copper shim as a spacer (CLU between die, copper and copper, block) so my block would make the best mount to the die. worked like a charm and the thin copper shim probably only cost a degree or 2.


A degree or 2 is what I'm fighting for in the first place though. Might as well keep the IHS on in that case.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Under load of course.


Hmm, yeah that's kinda disappointing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> A degree or 2 is what I'm fighting for in the first place though. Might as well keep the IHS on in that case.


Really? Damn - I thought direct-to-die gained more than that.


----------



## cypres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> A degree or 2 is what I'm fighting for in the first place though. Might as well keep the IHS on in that case.


Have you tried to see if you could squeak out any more of an overclock? For me I couldn't hit 5100 before I went direct die, 5050 at best if I pushed bclk but 51x wasn't stable. After the mod I could get 5100 no problem and can even boot at 5200 which I couldn't before, and can run about 100mV higher with similar temps. I guess you need a TEC now


----------



## Vorta

I have a 4700K with liquid metal TIM and I've set it's turbo multipliers to 46, leaving the base at 40. It runs at 4.6GHz almost all the time. I was looking into pushing the 3-core, 2-core and 1-core multipliers even further once I find a way to properly test them.

But my question is here... The voltages are set to Auto because it was stable that way, so I didn't tinker with the controls. MBO: Gigabyte GA-Z150MX-Gaming 5. Generaly the CPU is at 1.15-1.35V in idle, 1.4V in full load (e.g. with FurMark CPU burner or with any benchmark like 3D Mark, Cinebench or UserBenchmark). The CPU is stable. No crashes whatsoever with this clock. Power consumption never goes over 95W.

However, when I run prime95 "Small FFTs" for maximum heat this happens:


1.5V (max reached was 1.512V) and max 148W power consumption. It is stable and the Turbo Boost will start lowering clocks to ~4.0-4.4GHz, eventually going down to 95W but still at 1.5V?! (Thats "Vcore" voltage from HWiNFO). Is it something to worry about and try to fix? Why would the MBO go for such high voltage anyway?
I'm reading around forums that people shouldn't go over 1.42V and find a max stable overclock with that voltage, so I guess I should limit this somehow in motherboard settings?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorta*
> 
> I have a 4700K with liquid metal TIM and I've set it's turbo multipliers to 46, leaving the base at 40. It runs at 4.6GHz almost all the time. I was looking into pushing the 3-core, 2-core and 1-core multipliers even further once I find a way to properly test them.
> 
> But my question is here... The voltages are set to Auto because it was stable that way, so I didn't tinker with the controls. MBO: Gigabyte GA-Z150MX-Gaming 5. Generaly the CPU is at 1.15-1.35V in idle, 1.4V in full load (e.g. with FurMark CPU burner or with any benchmark like 3D Mark, Cinebench or UserBenchmark). The CPU is stable. No crashes whatsoever with this clock. Power consumption never goes over 95W.
> 
> However, when I run prime95 "Small FFTs" for maximum heat this happens:
> 
> 
> 1.5V (max reached was 1.512V) and max 148W power consumption. It is stable and the Turbo Boost will start lowering clocks to ~4.0-4.4GHz, eventually going down to 95W but still at 1.5V?! (Thats "Vcore" voltage from HWiNFO). Is it something to worry about and try to fix? Why would the MBO go for such high voltage anyway?
> I'm reading around forums that people shouldn't go over 1.42V and find a max stable overclock with that voltage, so I guess I should limit this somehow in motherboard settings?


You should NOT be overclocking using auto voltage. The motherboard will go nuts on it and possibly destroy the CPU. You need to use manual voltage to find your stability point at 4.6GHz (probably around 1.35-1.4v). After finding that voltage you can look at using adaptive mode to get low idle vcore if you desire.

Also I wouldn't bother with individual turbo ratios, just use sync all cores and have a single high multiplier, it's just going to be trouble.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cypres*
> 
> Have you tried to see if you could squeak out any more of an overclock? For me I couldn't hit 5100 before I went direct die, 5050 at best if I pushed bclk but 51x wasn't stable. After the mod I could get 5100 no problem and can even boot at 5200 which I couldn't before, and can run about 100mV higher with similar temps. I guess you need a TEC now


However tempting, I'm sticking with strictly ambient solutions. Considering temperatures are the same, I don't expect to gain any further frequency compared to the normal delid.


----------



## Vorta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> You should NOT be overclocking using auto voltage. The motherboard will go nuts on it and possibly destroy the CPU. You need to use manual voltage to find your stability point at 4.6GHz (probably around 1.35-1.4v). After finding that voltage you can look at using adaptive mode to get low idle vcore if you desire.
> 
> Also I wouldn't bother with individual turbo ratios, just use sync all cores and have a single high multiplier, it's just going to be trouble.


Thanks for the quick reply. Time to play with voltage...


----------



## FEAR6655

Slightly off topic, but I just ARK'd an old Pentium 4 640 I have sitting on my desk at work, which was interesting.

It's weird to see that an 11-year-old 90nm Pentium 4 has lower or equal rated VCore to our Skylakes (1.20-1.40V). I guess the days of VCore going down with die shrinks is long over - I also have a 486 OverDrive which is 600-1000nm, 5V VCore!


----------



## SimpleTech

*Username:* SimpleTech
*CPU Model:* Intel i7-6700K
*Base Clock:* 100
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency:* 4600
*Cache Frequency:* 4000
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.355v
*Vcore:* 1.332v
*FCLK:* 800
*Cooling Solution:* Custom water cooling
*Stability Test:* x264 16T 12+ hours

*Batch Number:* L535B053, Malaysia
*Ram Speed:* 2133 (15-15-15-35-2T)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.20v
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
*LLC Setting:* High
*Misc Comments:* BIOS tweaked with the latest OROM, EFI driver, and CPU Microcode (v35).


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Overclocking the non-k i5-6400 - intel base clock 2.7ghz, overclocking results - 4.8ghz - that is a 78% overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Darkwizzie, please chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Username: SteveRo
> CPU Model: i5-6400
> Base Clock: 177.8
> Core Multiplier: 27
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4800
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.41
> FCLK: 1423
> Cooling Solution: Custom water, 2x 480 radiators in series, EK Supremacy EVO block
> Stability Test: P95 v28.7 1hr
> Batch Number: Vietnam X540B320
> Ram Speed: 1950 19-21-21-41-1
> Ram Voltage: 1.37v, io 1.22v, sa 1.22v
> Motherboard: AsRock z170 OC Formula
> LLC Setting: Level 1
> Misc Comments: Using the new non-k oc (bclock) bios

















- rep coming your way as you have added a lot to this post and achieved ....


----------



## FEAR6655

Intel has allegedly fixed the issue on Skylake with stress tests such as Prime95 (primarily the 768K AVX FFT test). Presumably a microcode update as it is being delivered via BIOS:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel*
> Hello All,
> Intel has identified an issue that potentially affects the 6th Gen Intel® Core™ family of products. This issue only occurs under certain complex workload conditions, like those that may be encountered when running applications like Prime95. In those cases, the processor may hang or cause unpredictable system behavior. Intel has identified and released a fix and is working with external business partners to get the fix deployed through BIOS.


Now I just wish Asus would fix its adaptive voltage which has been broken on Z170 Pro Gaming for the last 2 BIOS's.


----------



## JnLoader

Hey gu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Intel has allegedly fixed the issue on Skylake with stress tests such as Prime95 (primarily the 768K AVX FFT test). Presumably a microcode update as it is being delivered via BIOS:
> Now I just wish Asus would fix its adaptive voltage which has been broken on Z170 Pro Gaming for the last 2 BIOS's.


Interesting, I have just build a new comp with that mobo and the 6600k. I have just started it up and it seems to be working atleast








Right now I will install Win 10 on my SSD.

Annyway good to know about the "Adaptive Voltage" problem, when I will start o/c my comp, that is if everything works


----------



## Zaen

I have to point out that im on a asus z170 pro gaming and im using adaptive since 08xx bios, never had a problem with it








Latest changes i made to my BIOS settings were the +offset from 0,040v to 0,005v and compensated those 0,035v putting them on turbo, seems to have resolved a failed OC msg i got once a week when i booted the system (although i re-tested with OCCT and it would still pass). Taking from offset and adding to turbo aparently did the trick, also no more iGPU display driver crash for 3 weeks now







updated intel graphics driver 2 days ago and running some games on iGPU to see what gives.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rep coming your way as you have added a lot to this post and achieved ....


much thanks, there is still work to do -

1. 90% of the time i need to power down the PS before i cold start - if i don't do this the board will not post - even with small bclock increases








2. Also, there is a problem with either aida or with low L1 cache speeds when doing bclock oc, see- http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1662&title=core-i5-6600t-cache-speed-reduced-when-using-skyoc

That said - when i am up and running in windows - nothing flaky - the oc seems solid


----------



## SteveRo

^^ Regarding item 2 above, I'm beginning to think this might be a bug in aida - performance scaling according to cpuz bench is about what i would expect - it would still be good to compare these numbers to an oc'd 6600k though - so below is left to right - 3.3ghz memory @ 3200C16, skyoc 3.3ghz ~3200C16, skyoc 4ghz ~3200C16, skyoc 4.4ghz ~3200C16 and lastly on the far right - 4.8ghz ~1900C19. Anything beyond 4.4ghz requires slowing the memory way down - i think this is due to uncore running at 1 to 1 with the core clock.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I have to point out that im on a asus z170 pro gaming and im using adaptive since 08xx bios, never had a problem with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest changes i made to my BIOS settings were the +offset from 0,040v to 0,005v and compensated those 0,035v putting them on turbo, seems to have resolved a failed OC msg i got once a week when i booted the system (although i re-tested with OCCT and it would still pass). Taking from offset and adding to turbo aparently did the trick, also no more iGPU display driver crash for 3 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated intel graphics driver 2 days ago and running some games on iGPU to see what gives.


How do you have it configured? I have working adaptive on 803 with 1.310 set as turbo vcore, auto offset and I get about 1.3V VCore under load. As soon as I go to 908 or 1102, my VCore never goes above 1.240V, even If I put 1.500V as the turbo voltage, it's still 1.240V. I can fudge it with offsets to make up the deficit, but that offsets all voltages and isn't required on 803, so somethings wrong.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^ Regarding item 2 above, I'm beginning to think this might be a bug in aida - performance scaling according to cpuz bench is about what i would expect - it would still be good to compare these numbers to an oc'd 6600k though - so below is left to right - 3.3ghz memory @ 3200C16, skyoc 3.3ghz ~3200C16, skyoc 4ghz ~3200C16, skyoc 4.4ghz ~3200C16 and lastly on the far right - 4.8ghz ~1900C19. Anything beyond 4.4ghz requires slowing the memory way down - i think this is due to uncore running at 1 to 1 with the core clock.


A poster on the AsRock Forum confirmed with his 6600k that my 6500 oc scores are consistent with his - looking more and more like maybe this is an aida bug.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> A poster on the AsRock Forum confirmed with his 6600k that my 6500 oc scores are consistent with his - looking more and more like maybe this is an aida bug.


what bug?


----------



## muffins

I have some questions about speedstep and turbo boost.

right now all I did was set my voltage to manual @ 1.23v's, sync all cores, multi of 42, bclk of 100.00, svid disabled, asus multicore enhancement disabled, cpu load-line of level 4, turned off c-states, turned off speedstep, and turbo on. windows is also set to performance.

I know I need turbo boost on to overclock, but do I need speedstep on? i noticed on my asus motherboard bios screen its "hardware monitor" shows a frequency of 4000 mhz for my 6700k and a multi of 40, even though i have it manually set to 42 which should be 4200 mhz. asus reports 4200 mhz in the "target cpu turbo-mode frequency" in extreme tweaker though, and windows, cpu-z, hwmonitor, and hwinfo64 all report a frequency of 4.2ghz.

the reason why i ask if i need speedstep on is back when i turn it on asus "hardware monitor" reports a frequency of 4200 mhz and a multi of 42. inside of windows everything is still reporting the same 4.2ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> I have some questions about speedstep and turbo boost.
> 
> right now all I did was set my voltage to manual @ 1.23v's, sync all cores, multi of 42, bclk of 100.00, svid disabled, asus multicore enhancement disabled, cpu load-line of level 4, turned off c-states, turned off speedstep, and turbo on. windows is also set to performance.
> 
> I know I need turbo boost on to overclock, but do I need speedstep on? i noticed on my asus motherboard bios screen its "hardware monitor" shows a frequency of 4000 mhz for my 6700k and a multi of 40, even though i have it manually set to 42 which should be 4200 mhz. asus reports 4200 mhz in the "target cpu turbo-mode frequency" in extreme tweaker though, and windows, cpu-z, hwmonitor, and hwinfo64 all report a frequency of 4.2ghz.
> 
> the reason why i ask if i need speedstep on is back when i turn it on asus "hardware monitor" reports a frequency of 4200 mhz and a multi of 42. inside of windows everything is still reporting the same 4.2ghz.


the way you have the OC setup. bios "sees" only the base multiplier with ss off. as you know, the rig runs at 42 as you have it set. bios does not load the max multi set in bios... no need to.,


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the way you have the OC setup. bios "sees" only the base multiplier with ss off. as you know, the rig runs at 42 as you have it set. bios does not load the max multi set in bios... no need to.,


oo, ok. would it hurt to keep speedstep on? like performance and whatnot? it never drops 4.2ghz with it on from what i can tell.

edit:
i generally don't know how speedstep works or what it really does.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> oo, ok. would it hurt to keep speedstep on? like performance and whatnot? it never drops 4.2ghz with it on from what i can tell.
> 
> edit:
> i generally don't know how speedstep works or what it really does.


It's okay to leave speedstep disabled. = zero power savings tho.
as long as you leave windows on high performance plan (more specifically, min proc state = 100%) you will always have the max turbo multiplier (42 in your setup).


----------



## hazzertink

Hey, just ran 4 hours of realbench @4600mhz, 1.31v manual and LLC 7.

Pretty happy with this for my 24/7 overclock.


----------



## Trax416

So I am correct in thinking I do not need to touch speedstep and cstates at all?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> So I am correct in thinking I do not need to touch speedstep and cstates at all?


I run speedstep on Auto and C states "enabled" on my Hero, no problems and it's overclocked to 4.8 and idles down to very low idle vcore.


----------



## Zaen

FEAR6655 Sorry for taking so long to reply, wasn't able to last night from home, i'm at work atm









From memorie i can say that i have 1102 bios set adaptive with 1,410V on turbo and 0,005v in +offset for a multi of only x46, cache is auto (so x39), speedstep auto, Svid auto, Asus multicore enhancement auto (thinking of disabling this), Ram at 1,352v for 3000MHz, LLC 5, TPU II. There are a few more settings i have fiddled with but can't recall in absolute certaintie to what values/settings so i will either edit this post and add my chart submission info or something like that so u can check all that i changed in my BIOS.

Not saying for u to try my MOBO/CPU values, don't. They almost surely only apply for my system assembly, your's will use different values but probably near my own. An important note is that i don't have a GPU installed yet, using iGPU atm, and that can have a huge importance in system stability.

In situations like yours i always get suspicious of RAM, if you OCing it at the same time (E.G. if not set at base 2133MHz) or GPU, again if it is OC'ed out of the box. After i found my manual OC with 0803 BIOS i updated it to the next BIOS and retest manual OC, then tried offset and adaptive OC's and my adaptive actually was better performing then manual and offset by 0,005V. Updated to current BIOS1102 and all is still working as in previous.

More ppl here have had problems with this MOBO and adaptive although i never had that issue









Edit: more info from my chart submission, with changes i have made since then:

CPU core ratio - Sync all
CPU current capability - Auto
CPU power duty control - T.Probe
CPU power phase control - Extreme
Cstates - disable

Mind u these are my setup settings they probably won't work for u, specially since i need such high Vcore for x46, u may need less or more. Test one thing at a time and see how it goes.
If you haven't check the OP guide that personally i found very useful


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. JPMBoy - "what bug?"

Perhaps wrong L1 cache speed when non-k ocing - http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1662&title=core-i5-6600t-cache-speed-reduced-when-using-skyoc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> So I am correct in thinking I do not need to touch speedstep and cstates at all?


that depends on how you have your OC set up. if using adaptive, disable c-states. Manual/fixed voltage, enable c-states to at least c3. Speedstep should just be left on auto or enabled - use win power plan to change as needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Mr. JPMBoy - "what bug?"
> 
> Perhaps wrong L1 cache speed when non-k ocing - http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1662&title=core-i5-6600t-cache-speed-reduced-when-using-skyoc


thanks bud. +1.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that depends on how you have your OC set up. if using adaptive, disable c-states. Manual/fixed voltage, enable c-states to at least c3. Speedstep should just be left on auto or enabled - use win power plan to change as needed.
> thanks bud. +1.


Why would you have to disable C states with adaptive? I've been using C states & Speedstep with adaptive a long time with no problems. As for Windows power plan, I've always used balanced and enable sleep.
Never found any of that to interfere with my overclocks...or did you just have a preference for disabling C states? I know many do and the question comes up with every new overclocker/new platform.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Why would you have to disable C states with adaptive? I've been using C states & Speedstep with adaptive a long time with no problems. As for Windows power plan, I've always used balanced and enable sleep.
> Never found any of that to interfere with my overclocks...or did you just have a preference for disabling C states? I know many do and the question comes up with every new overclocker/new platform.


who said interfere? c-states are meaningless with a cpu idling at 0.8V... and you SHOULD enable speedstep when using adaptive.. or it's not adaptive to anything - right?








I think you are misreading what I wrote.


----------



## astuce

Ok so I stress benched the thing and actually the voltage adjusted to a max of 1.41V when its at 4.8Ghz. Otherwise its always below 1V and rarely over 1.3V, even when I am playing games.

So far I am pretty happy with this 37% OC @ 4.8Ghz: I used AI Suite 3 and it was pretty simple, one-click OC and that's it, the software optimized it to a safe max of 4.8Ghz without worry's.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> FEAR6655 Sorry for taking so long to reply, wasn't able to last night from home, i'm at work atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From memorie i can say that i have 1102 bios set adaptive with 1,410V on turbo and 0,005v in +offset for a multi of only x46, cache is auto (so x39), speedstep auto, Svid auto, Asus multicore enhancement auto (thinking of disabling this), Ram at 1,352v for 3000MHz, LLC 5, TPU II. There are a few more settings i have fiddled with but can't recall in absolute certaintie to what values/settings so i will either edit this post and add my chart submission info or something like that so u can check all that i changed in my BIOS.
> 
> Not saying for u to try my MOBO/CPU values, don't. They almost surely only apply for my system assembly, your's will use different values but probably near my own. An important note is that i don't have a GPU installed yet, using iGPU atm, and that can have a huge importance in system stability.
> 
> In situations like yours i always get suspicious of RAM, if you OCing it at the same time (E.G. if not set at base 2133MHz) or GPU, again if it is OC'ed out of the box. After i found my manual OC with 0803 BIOS i updated it to the next BIOS and retest manual OC, then tried offset and adaptive OC's and my adaptive actually was better performing then manual and offset by 0,005V. Updated to current BIOS1102 and all is still working as in previous.
> 
> More ppl here have had problems with this MOBO and adaptive although i never had that issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: more info from my chart submission, with changes i have made since then:
> 
> CPU core ratio - Sync all
> CPU current capability - Auto
> CPU power duty control - T.Probe
> CPU power phase control - Extreme
> Cstates - disable
> 
> Mind u these are my setup settings they probably won't work for u, specially since i need such high Vcore for x46, u may need less or more. Test one thing at a time and see how it goes.
> If you haven't check the OP guide that personally i found very useful


Yeah I wasn't planning on trying anyones settings, I was just looking for any Ah Hah! options that I have missed to get it working. I have it configured identically to you (apart from the voltages of course), and my adaptive VCore will never go above 1.240. Even if I bung in my stable manual voltage of 1.300, or even 1.350 (or even 1.500 for the lulz, to see if it was some kind of vdroop), under load it only goes to 1.240 momentarily before instantly blue-screening.

Weird, but every time it works perfectly on 803, so ASUS definitely have changed something.


----------



## MazrimCF

I keep getting the clock watchdog timeout if I try to go above my current O.C of 4.848MHz (48×101) anything above a 101fsb gives me that error during Realbench testing either during the H.264 part or the Heavy load part. I did have the black screen issue with the 15.12 Crimson driver so I rolled back to the 15.11.1 beta and the black screens have stopped but I still can't get pass this error have I just hit the max for this chip?


----------



## illogik76

Hey all,

So I've recently got myself a 6600k and have been trying to get it stable at 5ghz. I've been running it with a daily oc of 4.8ghz @ 1.310v and it is rock steady. I have upped it to 4.9ghz @ 1.330v and again it seems very stable so far but when I try 5ghz I cant even get it to finish 1 run of realbench without crashing, even at 1.4v and I don't really feel comfortable going over 1.4v even though I'm yet to see the temps go over 60c on air under full load.

Anyone have any tips how I can squeeze that last bit out of it?

Im using an Asus maximus VIII hero mobo on bios 1202. 8gb of corsair 2400 ram. Im just using the multi at 49x to get 4.9ghz. LLC is set to 5. cache clock is set at 4.1ghz.


----------



## Trax416

From what I understand, having the voltage on manual and the cstates on, your voltage setting (in bios) will just be the upper limit allowed (so under load). The cstate will still lower voltage and do it's typical thing, it will just raise it to the manual limit you set under load. It won't go over.

So I had two more questions.

* If I turn speedstep off, and my cpu is say 4.5ghz, would the cstates lowering the voltage not cause a crash?

* Doesn't adaptive voltage do the exact same thing as the cstates? Why ever use it and not just Manual with c-states enabled?


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> From what I understand, having the voltage on manual and the cstates on, your voltage setting (in bios) will just be the upper limit allowed (so under load). The cstate will still lower voltage and do it's typical thing, it will just raise it to the manual limit you set under load. It won't go over.
> 
> So I had two more questions.
> 
> * If I turn speedstep off, and my cpu is say 4.5ghz, would the cstates lowering the voltage not cause a crash?
> 
> * Doesn't adaptive voltage do the exact same thing as the cstates? Why ever use it and not just Manual with c-states enabled?


Adaptive + c states on = variable voltages.

Manual = load voltage (it fluctuates a little bit depending on vDroop and LLC setting). It doesn't matter if c-states are on or off. It won't lower the voltage.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Adaptive = c states on = variable voltages.
> 
> Manual = load voltage (it fluctuates a little bit depending on vDroop and LLC setting). Manual doesn't allow c states.


Hmm, I thought you could enable c-states with manual voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that depends on how you have your OC set up. if using adaptive, disable c-states. Manual/fixed voltage, enable c-states to at least c3. Speedstep should just be left on auto or enabled - use win power plan to change as needed.
> thanks bud. +1.


Seems to think you can.


----------



## MoGTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Hmm, I thought you could enable c-states with manual voltage.
> Seems to think you can.


Having the ability to enable them in the bios does not mean they actually work.

For instance.
- Enable manual voltage and disable c-states.
- Monitor your voltages with HWinfo / CPU-Z for a few minutes.
- Reboot. Now enable c-states. And do the same.

I did that just now and vcore was at the set manual voltage either way.

Keep in mind I'm solely talking about voltage changes. I'm not referring to the other benefits of C-states like halting internal/external clocks, turning off memory cache etc.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Having the ability to enable them in the bios does not mean they actually work.
> 
> For instance.
> - Enable manual voltage and disable c-states.
> - Monitor your voltages with HWinfo / CPU-Z for a few minutes.
> - Reboot. Now enable c-states. And do the same.
> 
> I did that just now and vcore was at the set manual voltage either way.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm solely talking about voltage changes. I'm not referring to the other benefits of C-states like halting internal/external clocks, turning off memory cache etc.


Got it. So if I dial in my OC with Manual, would it be fine to switch to Adaptive and enable all the power saving features?

Am I correct in thinking it overvolting CPU's is only during benchmarks basically made to make it do that?

Essentially, I am wondering if Adaptive Voltage will only go up to the ceiling I set myself, and not above it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> who said interfere? c-states are meaningless with a cpu idling at 0.8V... and you SHOULD enable speedstep when using adaptive.. or it's not adaptive to anything - right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misreading what I wrote.


Well maybe.
But you said "if using adaptive, disable c states".
Not arguing with you, just stating that having c states enabled has never been a problem for me that I can remember....granted I'm pretty old but I'm not that far gone yet.








Enabling c states allows the cpu to idle lower than 0.8v also...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I've recently got myself a 6600k and have been trying to get it stable at 5ghz. I've been running it with a daily oc of 4.8ghz @ 1.310v and it is rock steady. I have upped it to 4.9ghz @ 1.330v and again it seems very stable so far but when I try 5ghz I cant even get it to finish 1 run of realbench without crashing, even at 1.4v and I don't really feel comfortable going over 1.4v even though I'm yet to see the temps go over 60c on air under full load.
> 
> Anyone have any tips how I can squeeze that last bit out of it?
> 
> Im using an Asus maximus VIII hero mobo on bios 1202. 8gb of corsair 2400 ram. Im just using the multi at 49x to get 4.9ghz. LLC is set to 5. cache clock is set at 4.1ghz.


a couple ideas - 1. maybe down clock your ram a little if you haven't already, 2 - more volts via direct or LLC or both. Your doing well in any case!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Got it. So if I dial in my OC with Manual, would it be fine to switch to Adaptive and enable all the power saving features?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking it overvolting CPU's is only during benchmarks basically made to make it do that?
> 
> Essentially, I am wondering if Adaptive Voltage will only go up to the ceiling I set myself, and not above it.


yes, once you find your max oc for a given voltage that you want to stay at for a while - use adaptive or offset (offset - asrock) and set the cpuV (bios) and LLC (bios) to get you to the same hwinfo cpuV as you had when you were stable under load with manual. keep an eye on the hwinfo volts and temps at all times until you find the right combo of settings, hope this helps!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> From what I understand, having the voltage on manual and the cstates on, your voltage setting (in bios) will just be the upper limit allowed (so under load). The cstate will still lower voltage and do it's typical thing, it will just raise it to the manual limit you set under load. It won't go over.
> 
> So I had two more questions.
> 
> * If I turn speedstep off, and my cpu is say 4.5ghz, would the cstates lowering the voltage not cause a crash?
> 
> * *Doesn't adaptive voltage do the exact same thing as the cstates*? Why ever use it and not just Manual with c-states enabled?


If you disable speedstep on z170, the low multi is the max-non turbo multiplier, the dynamic range for Adaptive is limited to the SVID at the MaxNTM.

No, they are not the same. Adaptive sets the idle voltage based on the VID and the lowest stock multiplier across all cores. Manual voltage and C-states puts cores to bed (parked) but holds any active cores at the voltage you set in bios (that's what manual voltage means), depending on the allowed c-states. So, the net result is a power savings overall, but active cores are receiving the manual voltage you set. The analogy is to disabling HT and then individual cores in a cpu... you can run the reduced core count at the OC frequency with lower vcore, or hit a higher OC - right? (a rhetorical question







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoGTy*
> 
> Adaptive + c states on = variable voltages.
> 
> Manual = load voltage (it fluctuates a little bit depending on vDroop and LLC setting). It doesn't matter if c-states are on or off. It won't lower the voltage.


Adaptive + c-states off = dynamic ("variable") voltages too. C-states are on but do nothing. And as far as power savings go, adaptive wins until you get to sleep and hibernation S-states.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well maybe.
> But you said "if using adaptive, disable c states".
> Not arguing with you, just stating that having c states enabled has never been a problem for me that I can remember....granted I'm pretty old but I'm not that far gone yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enabling c states allows the cpu to idle lower than 0.8v also*...


Yes, when using Adaptive, disable c-states. It's not a problem if left on Auto or Enabled... my point is that it really does nothing - at least with measured voltage AFAIK...

So, where/how did you measure voltage below base clock SVID at idle when using adaptive ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you disable speedstep on z170, the low multi is the max-non turbo multiplier, the dynamic range for Adaptive is limited to the SVID at the MaxNTM.
> 
> No, they are not the same. Adaptive sets the idle voltage based on the VID and the lowest stock multiplier across all cores. Manual voltage and C-states puts cores to bed (parked) but holds any active cores at the voltage you set in bios (that's what manual voltage means), depending on the allowed c-states. So, the net result is a power savings overall, but active cores are receiving the manual voltage you set. The analogy is to disabling HT and then individual cores in a cpu... you can run the reduced core count at the OC frequency with lower vcore, or hit a higher OC - right? (a rhetorical question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Adaptive + c-states off = dynamic ("variable") voltages too. C-states are on but do nothing. And as far as power savings go, adaptive wins until you get to sleep and hibernation S-states.
> Yes, when using Adaptive, disable c-states. It's not a problem if left on Auto or Enabled... my point is that it really does nothing - at least with measured voltage AFAIK...
> 
> So, where/how did you measure voltage below base clock SVID at idle when using adaptive ?


Hmmm...for this board I don't think I measured idle voltages with meter as I was only looking at load voltages, Jpmboy. So then HWINFO/cpu-z.
On my Z97X-UD5H with the voltage read points I can manually read 0.7v < at idle with C6/C7 enabled.


----------



## Trax416

Lets say I want a simple Overclock of 4.4ghz.

What would be the downside of keeping it on Manual Voltage at say, 1.25, with c-states on and Speedstep off?

Could it ruin my CPU or lower it's life?


----------



## Deders

The general consensus is that it's the current (amps) that does the damage, not the voltage.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you disable speedstep on z170, the low multi is the max-non turbo multiplier, the dynamic range for Adaptive is limited to the SVID at the MaxNTM.
> 
> No, they are not the same. Adaptive sets the idle voltage based on the VID and the lowest stock multiplier across all cores. Manual voltage and C-states puts cores to bed (parked) but holds any active cores at the voltage you set in bios (that's what manual voltage means), depending on the allowed c-states. So, the net result is a power savings overall, but active cores are receiving the manual voltage you set. The analogy is to disabling HT and then individual cores in a cpu... you can run the reduced core count at the OC frequency with lower vcore, or hit a higher OC - right? (a rhetorical question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Adaptive + c-states off = dynamic ("variable") voltages too. C-states are on but do nothing. And as far as power savings go, adaptive wins until you get to sleep and hibernation S-states.
> Yes, when using Adaptive, disable c-states. It's not a problem if left on Auto or Enabled... my point is that it really does nothing - at least with measured voltage AFAIK...
> 
> So, where/how did you measure voltage below base clock SVID at idle when using adaptive ?


If it does not do anything at all then any idea how when I have them enabled I get a high pitched noise from my mobo when I move the mouse (very quiet but noticeable up close), but when they are on auto/disabled then I do not hear anything.

In the past I have always enabled C Stated and speedstep but that was with offset voltage and skylake is my first OC since Sandybridge so I am sure I am out of date.

I trust you opinion from your usual posts on these forums so I will try them off for a while and see how it goes then.

What do you use for power duty (I have extreme on) and Power Phase (Currently on Auto) also CPU capability I usually choose 130%.

Although these dont really seem to do anything. Its just what I have always used.


----------



## hammolo

I have an Asrock Extreme 4, i5 6400 and 2x8Gb Ripjaws V 2400Mhz. I can reach 4347Mhz and be stable with a 1.320 vcore.
I tried going up with the frequency but at 4400Mhz and over the system becomes unstable or doesn't boot at all. Sometimes it does, so I could boot and reach the bios with a 4690Mhz frequency, but the OS wouldn't boot. The system isn't stable even at 4400Mhz with 1.4+ vcore. I suspect my motherboard or the RAM is limiting me from reaching higher speeds, somehow. How can I prove so?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If it does not do anything at all then any idea how when I have them enabled I get a high pitched noise from my mobo when I move the mouse (very quiet but noticeable up close), but when they are on auto/disabled then I do not hear anything.
> In the past I have always enabled C Stated and speedstep but that was with offset voltage and skylake is my first OC since Sandybridge so I am sure I am out of date.
> I trust you opinion from your usual posts on these forums so I will try them off for a while and see how it goes then.
> What do you use for power duty (I have extreme on) and Power Phase (Currently on Auto) also CPU capability I usually choose 130%.
> Although these dont really seem to do anything. Its just what I have always used.


Hey bud. I basically run my 2700K using adaptive (5mV offset and the rest in "Additional Turbo Voltage") since it was launched. Nothing quite as tough as SB.








So.. if you are using adaptive, leave c-states on auto or disabled, speedstep enabled.
When you disablke speedstep, the cpu idles at max non-turbo multi, not the lowest multi 40 and 8 on a 6700K for example.
THe coil whine (?) you are hear can be a very normal occurrence. Normal but annoying - I know.









Power hase depends on the cpu and OC. "Normal or Optimized will probably lower vrm temps.


----------



## peroni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammolo*
> 
> I have an Asrock Extreme 4, i5 6400 and 2x8Gb Ripjaws V 2400Mhz. I can reach 4347Mhz and be stable with a 1.320 vcore.
> I tried going up with the frequency but at 4400Mhz and over the system becomes unstable or doesn't boot at all. Sometimes it does, so I could boot and reach the bios with a 4690Mhz frequency, but the OS wouldn't boot. The system isn't stable even at 4400Mhz with 1.4+ vcore. I suspect my motherboard or the RAM is limiting me from reaching higher speeds, somehow. How can I prove so?


To keep the RAM out of the equation, lower the RAM speed, you can do that easily in UEFI


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peroni*
> 
> To keep the RAM out of the equation, lower the RAM speed, you can do that easily in UEFI


Mr. Hammolo - yes - try to take the memory out of the equation - I went down to 1950 19-21-21-41-1 at 1.37v. Also try setting sa and io a little higher say 1.22 to 1.25 to help with the cache oc. good luck!


----------



## illogik76

So after further testing I managed to get it stable at 4949mhz but that needed 1.41v and I'm not really comfortable using that much volts. I'm just gonna leave it at 4.9ghz / 1.36v at which it is prime stable no problem. I just know that in the right hands this chip could potentially break some records. I've looked all over the net on loads of sites and not seen a single example of a 6600k doing these clocks with such low volts.

From what I can see most people are using 1.4v or more to hit even 4.6ghz but I can do that on 1.21v with this chip lol..

Anyway, I'm happy with 4.9ghz/1.36v.


----------



## EloProf

I got my new 6700K and it is running pretty hot during stress testing. So hot actually that any overclock is pretty much out of the question:

I am using a Thermalright Macho Rev. B air cooler with Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut themal paste for cooling and have an ASUS Z170-A motherboard.

Stresstesting with prime95 at STOCK results in average temperatures of ~73°C. A small multiplier only overclock to 44 aka. 4.4GHz without any changes to voltage results in the stresstest immediatly jumping into the "uncomfortable" territory of ~84°C. When bumping it up to multiplier of 46 aka 4.6 GHz without a voltage change results in temperatures ~92°C.

I am pretty baffled by these results. Considering my entry level air cooler I wasn't expecting any wonders, but these results seem fishy?

The i7-6700K is from the batch L547B840.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EloProf*
> 
> I got my new 6700K and it is running pretty hot during stress testing. So hot actually that any overclock is pretty much out of the question:
> 
> I am using a Thermalright Macho Rev. B air cooler with Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut themal paste for cooling and have an ASUS Z170-A motherboard.
> 
> Stresstesting with prime95 at STOCK results in average temperatures of ~73°C. A small multiplier only overclock to 44 aka. 4.4GHz without any changes to voltage results in the stresstest immediatly jumping into the "uncomfortable" territory of ~84°C. When bumping it up to multiplier of 46 aka 4.6 GHz without a voltage change results in temperatures ~92°C.
> 
> I am pretty baffled by these results. Considering my entry level air cooler I wasn't expecting any wonders, but these results seem fishy?
> 
> The i7-6700K is from the batch L547B840.


Something is clearly wrong there. I am using the exact same cooler on my 6600k overclocked to 4.9Ghz / 1.360v and after an hour of prime the highest temp I've seen is 62c. At idle it is barely above ambient temps. 24-28c as I write this and the temp in this room is 23c..

I would try reapplying the thermal paste and reseat the cooler.


----------



## EloProf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Something is clearly wrong there. I am using the exact same cooler on my 6600k overclocked to 4.9Ghz / 1.360v and after an hour of prime the highest temp I've seen is 62c. At idle it is barely above ambient temps. 24-28c as I write this and the temp in this room is 23c..
> 
> I would try reapplying the thermal paste and reseat the cooler.


Problem is I already did that two times...

I had a bad application of too much paste the first time which resulted in ~80°C at stock speeds... The second application was pretty much the same as the current results, but i still felt uneasy about it and went for a third try but this didn't result in any change.

Idle temperature in bios is 29°C with 24°C ambient temperature.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EloProf*
> 
> Problem is I already did that two times...
> 
> I had a bad application of too much paste the first time which resulted in ~80°C at stock speeds... The second application was pretty much the same as the current results, but i still felt uneasy about it and went for a third try but this didn't result in any change.
> 
> Idle temperature in bios is 29°C with 24°C ambient temperature.


It could be down to the amount of thermal paste used, too much or too little could cause it, also the cooler not being screwed down tight enough onto the cpu.


----------



## EloProf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> It could be down to the amount of thermal paste used, too much or too little could cause it, also the cooler not being screwed down tight enough onto the cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> It could be down to the amount of thermal paste used, too much or too little could cause it, also the cooler not being screwed down tight enough onto the cpu.


I have checked these all befor but to be absolutely sure I did it again. I tightened every screw on the coooler construction as much as possible this time.

I checked the last application of thermal paste which looked like:


Not perfect but fine in my opinion.

After that I reapplied paste even more sparsely than last time:


Unfortunately the result has been the same as before:


----------



## illogik76

Looking at that last pic of the paste on the cpu in an 'x' it looks to me like you're using far too much. You only need a layer over the cpu as thin as maybe a piece of paper or less to fill in microscopic scratches or blemishes and create a good contact. Put a tiny amount in the centre of the cpu and use an old credit card or similar to spread it evenly across the whole square of the cpu, not just in the centre or in a cross pattern. If you need a little more to completely cover the cpu then add a little more. Just be sure to spread it as thinly as possible. Less is better.


----------



## error-id10t

Use a dot, pea-dot and that's it ..that's too much, it shouldn't be over-flowing off the CPU etc.

I don't see your vcore but your VID shows you're ~1.4v at stock and we already know some chips are >1.4v when just left at auto values. Check your volts when running it, obviously more volts = more heat. I haven't done air for a long time so no idea what are normal temps ..hell, someone reminded me just less than a week ago that 1.45v can melt a chip supposedly.


----------



## EloProf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Looking at that last pic of the paste on the cpu in an 'x' it looks to me like you're using far too much. You only need a layer over the cpu as thin as maybe a piece of paper or less to fill in microscopic scratches or blemishes and create a good contact. Put a tiny amount in the centre of the cpu and use an old credit card or similar to spread it evenly across the whole square of the cpu, not just in the centre or in a cross pattern. If you need a little more to completely cover the cpu then add a little more. Just be sure to spread it as thinly as possible. Less is better.


I appreciate the help, but this last one is definately very deceving. The X is already spread out pretty thinly with the syringe because otherwise I would have gotten far too much as you mentioned.

By the way I did the 2nd application with a full spread and as I already mentioned it didn't change a thing. At this point I am pretty much certain that it has nothing to do with the application of thermal paste and fixation of the cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Use a dot, pea-dot and that's it ..that's too much, it shouldn't be over-flowing off the CPU etc.
> 
> I don't see your vcore but your VID shows you're ~1.4v at stock and we already know some chips are >1.4v when just left at auto values. Check your volts when running it, obviously more volts = more heat. I haven't done air for a long time so no idea what are normal temps ..hell, someone reminded me just less than a week ago that 1.45v can melt a chip supposedly.


It isn't actually overflowing the CPU at the sides. The problem is that the machos retention system allows it to move around before you screw it into place which results in some smearing of termal paste which can't really be avoided.

I just did another test. I still ahve an older Macho Rev. A cooler that is cooling my old system with an i5-3570K and did very well there. Because these two cooler are pretty much the same I took the old cooler and mounted it on the 6700k. Still the exact same temperatures: ~73°C at stock stress testing. And this older model moves even more around than the Rev. B. ... -.-

My guess would be that CPU is just borked. Perhabs a bad application of the heatspreader. For example it is also always visible that core #0 is running ~3°C hotter than the other three

EDIT:
Just to be absolutely sure I actually redid it using error-id10t advice and used just a small dot. Such a small dot that I actuallywas afraid that it might harm the CPU xD

BIOS Idle: 31°C

Prime95 Stock:


Prime95 Mutiplier at 42


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Yeah I wasn't planning on trying anyones settings, I was just looking for any Ah Hah! options that I have missed to get it working. I have it configured identically to you (apart from the voltages of course), and my adaptive VCore will never go above 1.240. Even if I bung in my stable manual voltage of 1.300, or even 1.350 (or even 1.500 for the lulz, to see if it was some kind of vdroop), under load it only goes to 1.240 momentarily before instantly blue-screening.
> 
> Weird, but every time it works perfectly on 803, so ASUS definitely have changed something.


Well i don't know what they changed but i had no problems myself so i don't know what you could try besides what i already posted before


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EloProf*
> 
> I appreciate the help, but this last one is definately very deceving. The X is already spread out pretty thinly with the syringe because otherwise I would have gotten far too much as you mentioned.
> 
> By the way I did the 2nd application with a full spread and as I already mentioned it didn't change a thing. At this point I am pretty much certain that it has nothing to do with the application of thermal paste and fixation of the cooler.
> It isn't actually overflowing the CPU at the sides. The problem is that the machos retention system allows it to move around before you screw it into place which results in some smearing of termal paste which can't really be avoided.
> 
> I just did another test. I still ahve an older Macho Rev. A cooler that is cooling my old system with an i5-3570K and did very well there. Because these two cooler are pretty much the same I took the old cooler and mounted it on the 6700k. Still the exact same temperatures: ~73°C at stock stress testing. And this older model moves even more around than the Rev. B. ... -.-
> 
> My guess would be that CPU is just borked. Perhabs a bad application of the heatspreader. For example it is also always visible that core #0 is running ~3°C hotter than the other three
> 
> EDIT:
> Just to be absolutely sure I actually redid it using error-id10t advice and used just a small dot. Such a small dot that I actuallywas afraid that it might harm the CPU xD
> 
> BIOS Idle: 31°C
> 
> Prime95 Stock:
> 
> 
> Prime95 Mutiplier at 42


Those voltages are looking rather dodgy in the last pic. 1.475v max VID? Thats insanely high and not good for your cpu. My max VID is currently 1.221v and im at 4.9ghz. Something isnt right with your bios settings.


----------



## chronicfx

You may need de-lidding


----------



## illogik76

Try setting your core voltage in your bios to manual not auto at something like 1.35v. If it wont boot, up it by 0.10 and try again. if it works fine then try .10 less and so on. 1.475 is crazy high though.


----------



## AFAR85

Hi guys,
I'm stumbled on a problem I can't figure out with overclocking my 6700K. I'm basically trying to find out what causes specific blank red screen crashes in games with overclocks.

I've managed to get it to 4.6Ghz stable in stress tests setting the turbo core voltage to 1.35v (but the VID spikes to 1.39v sometimes).
I've stress tested and passed AIDA 64 all options for 10hours and done a 24hour x264 test. No problems and temperatures were fine at a max 71-73C.

However when I play games like GTA 5 with the OC I get these random blank red screen crashes that restart my PC and not sure what could be causing this.
It's not the game as it's happened in Fallout4 and Battlefield 4 aswell.
It only happens when I run the OC in games specifically and usually happens within the first 30minutes.
Stock settings is fine as I have played for hours and then left the game running overnight in a heavy populated area to force the crash. When I woke it was still running as normal.

I've tried adding up to 1.38 turbo voltage and even lowering the clocks to 4.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz.
Removing my GPU and running a lower power consumption card.
Updating my Mobo firmware.
Reinstalling various GPU/Mobo drivers.
-No success.

These 2 somewhat helped prolong the crash, but I still eventually get the same crash.
Increased my Dram voltage from 1.2 > 1.25
Increased my System Agent Voltage from 1.056 > 1.075
Set my LLC from auto to level 5.

Can someone tell me if anything looks wrong in this picture (besides the amateur photography







)
I've synced all cores to 4.6Ghz which isn't in the picture.


My relevant specs are
i7 6700K
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
EVGA G2 Supernova 750W
Crucial Ballistix Elite BLE2K8G4D26AFEA 16GB DDR4
Corsair H110i GT Cooler.
2 HDDs.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFAR85*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm stumbled on a problem I can't figure out with overclocking my 6700K. I'm basically trying to find out what causes specific blank red screen crashes in games with overclocks.
> 
> I've managed to get it to 4.6Ghz stable in stress tests setting the turbo core voltage to 1.35v (but the VID spikes to 1.39v sometimes).
> I've stress tested and passed AIDA 64 all options for 10hours and done a 24hour x264 test. No problems and temperatures were fine at a max 71-73C.
> 
> However when I play games like GTA 5 with the OC I get these random blank red screen crashes that restart my PC and not sure what could be causing this.
> It's not the game as it's happened in Fallout4 and Battlefield 4 aswell.
> It only happens when I run the OC in games specifically and usually happens within the first 30minutes.
> Stock settings is fine as I have played for hours and then left the game running overnight in a heavy populated area to force the crash. When I woke it was still running as normal.
> 
> I've tried adding up to 1.38 turbo voltage and even lowering the clocks to 4.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz.
> Removing my GPU and running a lower power consumption card.
> Updating my Mobo firmware.
> Reinstalling various GPU/Mobo drivers.
> -No success.
> 
> These 2 somewhat helped prolong the crash, but I still eventually get the same crash.
> Increased my Dram voltage from 1.2 > 1.25
> Increased my System Agent Voltage from 1.056 > 1.075
> Set my LLC from auto to level 5.
> 
> Can someone tell me if anything looks wrong in this picture (besides the amateur photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I've synced all cores to 4.6Ghz which isn't in the picture.
> 
> 
> My relevant specs are
> i7 6700K
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> EVGA G2 Supernova 750W
> Crucial Ballistix Elite BLE2K8G4D26AFEA 16GB DDR4
> Corsair H110i GT Cooler.
> 2 HDDs.


What GPU's? If you are running two GPU you could be overloading the PSU?


----------



## EloProf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Try setting your core voltage in your bios to manual not auto at something like 1.35v. If it wont boot, up it by 0.10 and try again. if it works fine then try .10 less and so on. 1.475 is crazy high though.


I found out that my BIOS was from August 2015, so I updated it but that didn't help either, but I found an option called something like "Enable ASUS optimized Turbo" or if you disable it use default Intel turbo.
Thinking that this might be the culprit I disabled it and did prime95 again and was in for a surprise:

My temperatures are down to 68°C and the Voltage is down to a max of 1.3V... the problem is that the CPU now throttles at 3.7 to 3.8 GHz xDDDDDD


----------



## johnd0e

Hey guys, looking to hear your thoughts on my 6700k temps. this is with a Predator 240 AIO, very skinny line of arctic mx4 tim applied to cpu(equivalent to a pea dot size amount). I ran prime95 v28.7 blend test for a little over 15 minutes, time shown in real temp gt is pretty close as it was opened just before the test began.

My bios settings have voltage set to adaptive, 44 multiplier, vcore set to auto and +0 offset. in bios im seeing 1.213v, and during test cpuid hw monitor shows a max of 1.23v VID.

my temps exceed 80c during some parts of the stress test and at other parts hover around 65-70c, as shown in the screen shot.



Im thinking a delid is going to be required to reapply tim under there. what do you guys think.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hey guys, looking to hear your thoughts on my 6700k temps. this is with a Predator 240 AIO, very skinny line of arctic mx4 tim applied to cpu(equivalent to a pea dot size amount). I ran prime95 v28.7 blend test for a little over 15 minutes, time shown in real temp gt is pretty close as it was opened just before the test began.
> 
> My bios settings have voltage set to adaptive, 44 multiplier, vcore set to auto and +0 offset. in bios im seeing 1.213v, and during test cpuid hw monitor shows a max of 1.23v VID.
> 
> my temps exceed 80c during some parts of the stress test and at other parts hover around 65-70c, as shown in the screen shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking a delid is going to be required to reapply tim under there. what do you guys think.


Are you planning to go further? If so I would say delidding is always a good idea if you are bold enough. But as for the temps during prime, the smaller FFT's produce the most heat, you will get your highest temps during the 8k and 12k, as the FFT's get larger your temps will be lower as you can see during your testing. Every set will have it's own unique temps during prime. If you are staying at 4.4 I wouldn't touch it. You are unlikely to approach 85c during gaming or regular usage.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Are you planning to go further? If so I would say delidding is always a good idea if you are bold enough. But as for the temps during prime, the smaller FFT's produce the most heat, you will get your highest temps during the 8k and 12k, as the FFT's get larger your temps will be lower as you can see during your testing. Every set will have it's own unique temps during prime. If you are staying at 4.4 I wouldn't touch it. You are unlikely to approach 85c during gaming or regular usage.


I dont want to delid if i dont have to, but i would like to go as high as i could, only reason i settled in at 4.4 was because when i was air cooled id see spikes up to 95c+ during the same tests if i bumped anything up any higher as far as overclocking.

I've also been told to run something other then Prime95 to stress test as it adds unnecessary heat.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I dont want to delid if i dont have to, but i would like to go as high as i could, only reason i settled in at 4.4 was because when i was air cooled id see spikes up to 95c+ during the same tests if i bumped anything up any higher as far as overclocking.
> 
> I've also been told to run something other then Prime95 to stress test as it adds unnecessary heat.


I agree with the last statement. Most use encoding tests like x264 or realbench. There might even be an x265 now iirc. Try those to get further, you can go pretty high in temps when just testing stability, i wouldn't worry too much if it just a one time thing. When I primed my 3570k at 5ghz i was hitting 97c, but never saw anything more than 75c gaming. Finally de-lidded and the same prime95 test only hit 75c. The chip was purchased on release date and is still able to run that overclock today although I have since stocked the clocks and given it to a family member.


----------



## AFAR85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What GPU's? If you are running two GPU you could be overloading the PSU?


MSI AMD R9 390
or
EVGA 960 GTX

Happens with both GPU's.
In any case a G2 750W should be more than enough to handle it?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFAR85*
> 
> MSI AMD R9 390
> or
> EVGA 960 GTX
> 
> Happens with both GPU's.
> In any case a G2 750W should be more than enough to handle it?


Yes it should. Could it be drivers since you have amd and nvidia cards? Did you use DDU?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I agree with the last statement. Most use encoding tests like x264 or realbench. There might even be an x265 now iirc. Try those to get further, you can go pretty high in temps when just testing stability, i wouldn't worry too much if it just a one time thing. When I primed my 3570k at 5ghz i was hitting 97c, but never saw anything more than 75c gaming. Finally de-lidded and the same prime95 test only hit 75c. The chip was purchased on release date and is still able to run that overclock today although I have since stocked the clocks and given it to a family member.


Thanks, i will use those to go further. I wasnt so much worried about hitting those temps during tests more so just curious if those temps were about average for a slightly overclocked 6700k on water running prime95.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thanks, i will use those to go further. I wasnt so much worried about hitting those temps during tests more so just curious if those temps were about average for a slightly overclocked 6700k on water running prime95.


Water is no longer important as it once was because the limiting factor is underneath the IHS. If the chip cannot get the heat to the surface, the waterblock is no better than a hyper212 evo. If you get what i mean. This is the whole reason people de-lid. Then you will see your water cooling loop shine.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Water is no longer important as it once was because the limiting factor is underneath the IHS. If the chip cannot get the heat to the surface, the waterblock is no better than a hyper212 evo. If you get what i mean. This is the whole reason people de-lid. Then you will see your water cooling loop shine.


Makes sense, makes sense. Perhaps ill just delid when i switch motherboards.


----------



## jleslie246

Im on a custom water loop and yes deliding would really help me out. At 4.8GHz I am hitting 80+c while gaming so i back it down. Perfectly stable but I dont like the temp that high. Maybe one day I will delid.


----------



## AFAR85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yes it should. Could it be drivers since you have amd and nvidia cards? Did you use DDU?


Yep, all completely cleanly uninstalled and reinstalled appropriately.
Were my settings with voltages ok?


----------



## johnd0e

Well not sure what happened but ran real bench, since it was already installed on my computer, and after 15 minutes just as the test was finished it showed instability detected and the system locked up then went to a black screen and my music started playing again but the screen never came back? possibly gpu related? while the test was running my top graphics card was running 77c lower card was 60c. CPU had a max of 65c on the package and all cores were right around there ranging from 62-65c using 1.203v.

at these exact settings i was able to run prime95 for 30+ minutes no problems except for heat (when i was aircooled), so im thinking gpu could have done something?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Something is clearly wrong there. I am using the exact same cooler on my 6600k overclocked to 4.9Ghz / 1.360v and after an hour of prime the highest temp I've seen is 62c. At idle it is barely above ambient temps. 24-28c as I write this and the temp in this room is 23c..
> 
> I would try reapplying the thermal paste and reseat the cooler.


Are you delidded and what version of prime95 are you using? Also is it the larger ffts you are using?

Surely there is no way you are getting those temps at that voltage/speed in prime 28.7 small fft (which in my opinion isnt a good stability test to use anyway).

f you are and are delidded then I think ill delid tomorrow!!!

Im about 70's with large ffts and 80 with the small ffts. Thats no delid and a H110i GT cooler using the liquid metal thermal paste. I know its done right, but without delid there nothing further i can do.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bud. I basically run my 2700K using adaptive (5mV offset and the rest in "Additional Turbo Voltage") since it was launched. Nothing quite as tough as SB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. if you are using adaptive, leave c-states on auto or disabled, speedstep enabled.
> When you disablke speedstep, the cpu idles at max non-turbo multi, not the lowest multi 40 and 8 on a 6700K for example.
> THe coil whine (?) you are hear can be a very normal occurrence. Normal but annoying - I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power hase depends on the cpu and OC. "Normal or Optimized will probably lower vrm temps.


Seems good so far, and because of the C states being disabled then I do not get the high pitched noise either









What about the option with T Probe or Extreme, which do you use with that?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Are you delidded and what version of prime95 are you using? Also is it the larger ffts you are using?
> 
> Surely there is no way you are getting those temps at that voltage/speed in prime 28.7 small fft (which in my opinion isnt a good stability test to use anyway).
> 
> f you are and are delidded then I think ill delid tomorrow!!!
> 
> Im about 70's with large ffts and 80 with the small ffts. Thats no delid and a H110i GT cooler using the liquid metal thermal paste. I know its done right, but without delid there nothing further i can do.


Turn off HT if you're curious for your comparison. Looking at your volts your temps sound right to me compared to what I see here.


----------



## Cyro999

EloProf, you should manually set vcore if you're touching frequencies. Raising them without manually setting vcore might result in much higher vcore than the already very high default values being used.

Try 1.3 to get started.

Also your paste application is pretty bad. If you don't know the shape and position of the CPU die, just use a small round blob in the middle of the IHS. You don't have to use much.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Looking at that last pic of the paste on the cpu in an 'x' it looks to me like you're using far too much. You only need a layer over the cpu as thin as maybe a piece of paper or less to fill in microscopic scratches or blemishes and create a good contact. Put a tiny amount in the centre of the cpu and use an old credit card or similar to spread it evenly across the whole square of the cpu, not just in the centre or in a cross pattern. If you need a little more to completely cover the cpu then add a little more. Just be sure to spread it as thinly as possible. Less is better.


You shoudl not be spreading out your thermal paste with anything. It's going to leave air gaps....

I might be new to OC'ing this gen, but been building computers/servers since the late 90's.

Use a pea sized drop in the center, and then put the cooler on. The cooler will spread out the paste in a circle over all the cores. You do not need, and do not want, thermal paste all over and up to each edge of the cpu. That ruins the thermal performance completely.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> You shoudl not be spreading out your thermal paste with anything. It's going to leave air gaps....
> 
> I might be new to OC'ing this gen, but been building computers/servers since the late 90's.
> 
> Use a pea sized drop in the center, and then put the cooler on. The cooler will spread out the paste in a circle over all the cores. You do not need, and do not want, thermal paste all over and up to each edge of the cpu. That ruins the thermal performance completely.


I'd argue a pea is way too much for these CPU's; I used about, or less than, a grain of rice. You want cooler to spread out a circle over most of the IHS surface (the more coverage the better, as total thermal resistance goes down with increasing surface area of the thermal interface (though there's probably greatly diminishing returns with the fairly poor thermal paste between the die and IHS). The most important place to have good thermal contact is the centre, so you do indeed not want to manually spread it.


----------



## JnLoader

Hello guys!

The other day I finaly build me a new rig and need som help, if it's okey









Will update my rig in sig soon.
Anyway it's a 6600k with Asus Pro Gaming MB. And 16 GB of Hyper X memory.

Have managed what seems to be a stable oc at [email protected] 1.25V. My memory should be overclocking themself to 2666hz but they wont, they only goes in standard 2133hz.

Do you guys belive I have faulty memory modules ?

And where can I see how much Volt that are feeding under load for my memory ?
I cant seems to find it in HW Info or cpu z!

Sorry for the newbish question, but I have searched and cant find anything about it


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> My memory should be overclocking themself to 2666hz but they wont, they only goes in standard 2333hz.


It'll use 2133 unless you set them that way (with XMP auto-overclocking or manually)
Quote:


> And where can I see how much Volt that are feeding under load for my memory ?
> I cant seems to find it in HW Info or cpu z!


in the bios


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> The other day I finaly build me a new rig and need som help, if it's okey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update my rig in sig soon.
> Anyway it's a 6600k with Asus Pro Gaming MB. And 16 GB of Hyper X memory.
> 
> Have managed what seems to be a stable oc at [email protected] 1.25V. My memory should be overclocking themself to 2666hz but they wont, they only goes in standard 2333hz.
> 
> Do you guys belive I have faulty memory modules ?
> 
> And where can I see how much Volt that are feeding under load for my memory ?
> I cant seems to find it in HW Info or cpu z!
> 
> Sorry for the newbish question, but I have searched and cant find anything about it


Have you enabled XMP or otherwise manually entered the memory's rated settings? All DDR4 memory requires user intervention to run at greater than 2133MT/s.

There is a "DRAM" reading in HWinfo under the motherboard section which shows the memory voltage. It doesn't (shouldn't) change between idle and load, though it might flap between two values.


----------



## OCBob42

I have a Skylake 6700k with an Asus Hero VIII motherboard.

So far I have used the automatic overclocking tool in the Asus BIOS to get 4.5 GhZ with RAM at 2200 MhZ. When I tried raising RAM to 3200 MhZ (it's advertised frequency) the PC was super unstable.

Dies anyone have any tips for either further OCing the processor or raising the RAM frequency? Can I raise RAM frequency without affecting my currently stable CPU overclock?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illogik76*
> 
> Looking at that last pic of the paste on the cpu in an 'x' it looks to me like you're using far too much. You only need a layer over the cpu as thin as maybe a piece of paper or less to fill in microscopic scratches or blemishes and create a good contact. Put a tiny amount in the centre of the cpu and use an old credit card or similar to spread it evenly across the whole square of the cpu, not just in the centre or in a cross pattern. If you need a little more to completely cover the cpu then add a little more. Just be sure to spread it as thinly as possible. Less is better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Use a dot, pea-dot and that's it ..that's too much, it shouldn't be over-flowing off the CPU etc.
> 
> I don't see your vcore but your VID shows you're ~1.4v at stock and we already know some chips are >1.4v when just left at auto values. Check your volts when running it, obviously more volts = more heat. I haven't done air for a long time so no idea what are normal temps ..hell, someone reminded me just less than a week ago that 1.45v can melt a chip supposedly.


X is the best method.
Check this out to get an idea why,,,,,,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc7bCC1TmVg


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> I have a Skylake 6700k with an Asus Hero VIII motherboard.
> 
> So far I have used the automatic overclocking tool in the Asus BIOS to get 4.5 GhZ with RAM at 2200 MhZ. When I tried raising RAM to 3200 MhZ (it's advertised frequency) the PC was super unstable.
> 
> Dies anyone have any tips for either further OCing the processor or raising the RAM frequency? Can I raise RAM frequency without affecting my currently stable CPU overclock?


It may take a little tweaking of voltages but yes it should be rather easy, you should first read the guides in the thread for ASUS boards http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It'll use 2133 unless you set them that way (with XMP auto-overclocking or manually)
> in the bios


No they should actually overclock themself

"HyperX® FURY DDR4 can handle even the toughest battle. It automatically recognises its host platform and overclocks to the highest frequency published (up to 2666MHz1) - so you can wreak havoc. FURY DDR4 runs at 1.2V, even at 2666MHz, so it stays cooler while you play. You don't need to alter the voltage to reach higher speeds, which means there's more power for other hardware in the system. FURY's sleek, asymmetrical black heat spreader provides enhanced thermal dissipation to help keep your cool and help you stand out from the crowd."

http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/memory/fury-ddr4

Have never heard about such memory before, but I got them for cheap on Black Friday, and they should be good memory.

Should have said that I have also tried XMP profiles and without. So I guess something must be wrong!

I know about mem reading in Bios tho









Thanks for your answer!


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Have you enabled XMP or otherwise manually entered the memory's rated settings? All DDR4 memory requires user intervention to run at greater than 2133MT/s.
> 
> There is a "DRAM" reading in HWinfo under the motherboard section which shows the memory voltage. It doesn't (shouldn't) change between idle and load, though it might flap between two values.


Yepp and without, it does nothing, and these memory should actually overcklock themself.

http://www.hyperxgaming.com/en/memory/fury-ddr4

Okey I have looked in HWinfo but dident see it, will look again.
Thanks a lot


----------



## OldBaldBloke

Inspired by this thread (and others) I treated myself to a 6600K and asus pro gaming MB with a view to doing some OCing later on. I am only using a small Coolermaster Hyper 103 from a previous build at the moment and was going to wait until after I got watercooler etc.

After running prime for 2 hours with standard clock my temps didnt go over 54 on any core so I decided a mild overclock was in order and asked the AI suite to clock my machine (but not extreme). 4300 is what it came back with at 1.26V. With my little cooler I was very dubious indeed.

However after another 2 hours of prime core temps max were 65 65 63 64 on realtemp. Seems really solid but.......

Am I overlooking anything?

If not should I try to lower the voltage a\ little?

Do I need to do further testing?


----------



## Rubashka

hey guys,

Perhaps this was already covered in this 500 page thread. I have Maximus VIII Hero Alpha with 6700k.

I am seeing different CPU Vcore voltages in HWMonitor/CPU-Z when running RealBench vs what I've set in the BIOS on manual setting.

I've set my OC to 4.7Ghz (47x100) and set my vcore to manual voltage of 1.290. When i run RealBench test, the vcore shown is 1.328.

All other settings in the BIOS are left on auto at this time.

Is this normal? It was my understanding that manual voltage would not go above what is set in BIOS.

Thanks guys.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> Perhaps this was already covered in this 500 page thread. I have Maximus VIII Hero Alpha with 6700k.
> 
> I am seeing different CPU Vcore voltages in HWMonitor/CPU-Z when running RealBench vs what I've set in the BIOS on manual setting.
> 
> I've set my OC to 4.7Ghz (47x100) and set my vcore to manual voltage of 1.290. When i run RealBench test, the vcore shown is 1.328.
> 
> All other settings in the BIOS are left on auto at this time.
> 
> Is this normal? It was my understanding that manual voltage would not go above what is set in BIOS.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Try setting manual LLC, sounds like vboost. Start at low LLC levels and work up until load vcore matches what you set in BIOS. I suspect you'll become unstable once you get it right as 1.29 for 4.7GHz is extremely low for a 6700K, so you'll probably need to increase your manual voltage.


----------



## illogik76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> You shoudl not be spreading out your thermal paste with anything. It's going to leave air gaps....
> 
> I might be new to OC'ing this gen, but been building computers/servers since the late 90's.
> 
> Use a pea sized drop in the center, and then put the cooler on. The cooler will spread out the paste in a circle over all the cores. You do not need, and do not want, thermal paste all over and up to each edge of the cpu. That ruins the thermal performance completely.


Each to their own I guess but I have always used that method and have never had any issues. My temps speak for themselves.. My 6600k is clocked at 4.9ghz / 1.360v and after hours of prime95 my max temp has never gone above 62c.


----------



## JnLoader

@FEAR6655!
Ahh thats why my Voltage are a lot higher in Windows then in Bios.
I know about V-droop but have never heard about vboost. First time I have ever have a Mobo thats been given vboost









And what we was talking about earlier- have you ever heard about memory that overcklocks itself ?
I guess it's just a stupid gimmick, but for the sake of it as it is speced for 2666mhz I of course want it








Well I guess i just have to do it manually then









@Rubashka!

I have read over here that you should never use CPUZ for checking Vcore, as CPUZ only show you the VID, and not the Vcore voltage


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Try setting manual LLC, sounds like vboost. Start at low LLC levels and work up until load vcore matches what you set in BIOS. I suspect you'll become unstable once you get it right as 1.29 for 4.7GHz is extremely low for a 6700K, so you'll probably need to increase your manual voltage.


Thanks, are there any disadvantages leaving it the way it is? Is vboost bad for CPU?

My stress test for 2 hours was successful.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Thanks, are there any disadvantages leaving it the way it is? Is vboost bad for CPU?
> 
> My stress test for 2 hours was successful.


It's not bad in itself, it's just a discrepancy between what you set and what you get. It becomes bad when you set a certain voltage and assume that's what you're getting, but in reality the vcore is higher and maybe in the unsafe range.

It's perfectly fine to manually offset your voltage to account for the boost, by subtracting the boost from what voltage you want, and then entering that.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBaldBloke*
> 
> Inspired by this thread (and others) I treated myself to a 6600K and asus pro gaming MB with a view to doing some OCing later on. I am only using a small Coolermaster Hyper 103 from a previous build at the moment and was going to wait until after I got watercooler etc.
> 
> After running prime for 2 hours with standard clock my temps didnt go over 54 on any core so I decided a mild overclock was in order and asked the AI suite to clock my machine (but not extreme). 4300 is what it came back with at 1.26V. With my little cooler I was very dubious indeed.
> 
> However after another 2 hours of prime core temps max were 65 65 63 64 on realtemp. Seems really solid but.......
> 
> Am I overlooking anything?
> 
> If not should I try to lower the voltage a\ little?
> 
> Do I need to do further testing?


Looks fine to me. See if you can find more speed in your chip, this is OCN


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> It's not bad in itself, it's just a discrepancy between what you set and what you get. It becomes bad when you set a certain voltage and assume that's what you're getting, but in reality the vcore is higher and maybe in the unsafe range.
> 
> It's perfectly fine to manually offset your voltage to account for the boost, by subtracting the boost from what voltage you want, and then entering that.


Brought my vcore to 1.320 and set LLC to 5. Seems stable so far @ 4.7Ghz after an hour test and temps actually went down by 3-4 degrees.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> I have a Skylake 6700k with an Asus Hero VIII motherboard.
> 
> So far I have used the automatic overclocking tool in the Asus BIOS to get 4.5 GhZ with RAM at 2200 MhZ. When I tried raising RAM to 3200 MhZ (it's advertised frequency) the PC was super unstable.
> 
> Dies anyone have any tips for either further OCing the processor or raising the RAM frequency? Can I raise RAM frequency without affecting my currently stable CPU overclock?


Did you enable XMP in BIOS for the memory. ? If you do that, you shouldn't need to set anything else for the RAM.
Also take a look at this video for how to OC your CPU further , after you get your mem issues sorted out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjIweExETlI&t=6m5s


----------



## OldBaldBloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Looks fine to me. See if you can find more speed in your chip, this is OCN


Haha, was already aware that I have the least powerful skylake on the thread, thought it wasn't bad with that cooler though.


----------



## johnd0e

alrite, my voltages are confusing me. currently trying to get stable at 4.8Ghz, in my EVGA bios my settings are Vcore = adaptive, target voltage = auto and offset is now +150. In bios my voltage reads 1.344v, though it also bounced to 1.362 when i clicked save changes and reset once. However in windows with both CPUID HWMonitor and EVGA Eleet tuning my Voltage only reads 1.205(it hit 1.23 for a millisecond once).

is this normal? i havent tried running my stress test for +150 offset yet, about to start it now. just curious why my voltages in bios are so different then in windows?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> alrite, my voltages are confusing me. currently trying to get stable at 4.8Ghz, in my EVGA bios my settings are Vcore = adaptive, target voltage = auto and offset is now +150. In bios my voltage reads 1.344v, though it also bounced to 1.362 when i clicked save changes and reset once. However in windows with both CPUID HWMonitor and EVGA Eleet tuning my Voltage only reads 1.205(it hit 1.23 for a millisecond once).
> 
> is this normal? i havent tried running my stress test for +150 offset yet, about to start it now. just curious why my voltages in bios are so different then in windows?


What you're doing in adaptive is just offset mode. You should be putting your desired voltage as the target voltage and leaving the offset on auto.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> What you're doing in adaptive is just offset mode. You should be putting your desired voltage as the target voltage and leaving the offset on auto.


i was just doing what it showed here on EVGA's z170 overclocking guide.

With adaptive vcore if i set target voltage to 1.325v and leave offset at 0 i remain at 1.213v in bios and blue screen the second i try to boot.

or should i be using override mode and run 100% voltage all the time?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i was just doing what it showed here on EVGA's z170 overclocking guide.
> 
> With adaptive vcore if i set target voltage to 1.325v and leave offset at 0 i remain at 1.213v in bios and blue screen the second i try to boot.
> 
> or should i be using override mode and run 100% voltage all the time?


I only have experience with ASUS boards and that's how it's supposed to work.

Running at manual voltage isn't a bad thing really, I think most people in this thread just run manual voltage as it;s the least troublesome.


----------



## johnd0e

alrite ill give it a shot on override(manual) and see what happens. Whats weird is with it set to adaptive and adjusting the offset, i cant boot into windows unless the offest is high enough, so its applying the offset voltage while trying to boot into windows, but once in windows its not showing the use of the offset at all via HWMonitor and ELeet tuning.

*EDIT:*

just tried with it set to override. set voltage to 1.35v, bios read 1.344v. booted into windows started stress test and HWmoniotr and ELeet tuning both showed only 1.145v.

side thought-
Should i have Vdroop disabled? its currently on auto.


----------



## error-id10t

No idea on EVGA boards but yeah that's a lot of droop, disable it and see what happens ..what's the worst that can happen.


----------



## johnd0e

heres my current settings:



and heres what i get in windows:



im lost.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres my current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> and heres what i get in windows:
> 
> 
> 
> im lost.


There's no Vcore sensor on your screen, only two VID sensors. VID is not Vcore. Try using www.hwinfo.com


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> There's no Vcore sensor on your screen, only two VID sensors. VID is not Vcore. Try using www.hwinfo.com


downloaded that, still only seeing VID for CPU. and there is 3 different vcores for my motherboard? im guessing i should be looking at those? can ya tell how new i am to this haha.


----------



## johnd0e

disregard the GPU-z monitors on the left, i like to make sure my graphics cards are doing alrite with temps since my top card tends to heat up quick.

this is all i could find related to cpu voltage in both monitors.





i put my overclock back to 4.4Ghz @1.213v in bios so that i wasnt crashing trying to take screen shots of the stress test runing. none of the sensors i could find show 1.213v, except the VID showing 1.205 and 1.23 max.

*EDIT:*

decided to try and do a quick screenshot before it crashed. Heres what i see when i set bios to override and target voltage to 1.35 with vdroop disabled.



my VID went down to 1.145v and the vcore sensors on my motherboard apear to not have changed really at all. clearly im doing something wrong.

*EDIT EDIT:*

Found a vcore reading in ELeet tuning.


bios has override voltage set to 1.35 manualy and reads 1.325 in bios and this monitor bounces between 1.3 and 1.325. that took me long enough to find.


----------



## johnd0e

Last question for the night cuase im probly getting annoying and im also tired.

how would i go about keep voltage from spiking over my target?

I have my bios set to 4.8Ghz, Override voltage, 1.375v target, vdroop disabled. When running Realbench my vcore bounces around 1.43v never really going under 1.4. At idle i bounce from 1.363 to 1.381, any way to keep my vcore from jumping up so high above my target?


----------



## error-id10t

Using LLC or droop setting in yourcase which I think you said you disabled. Now that you see vcore, if you enable it what does it show (are there more settings than just enable/disable)?


----------



## johnd0e

Vdroop has auto, disable, enable. Default setting is auto, perhaps ill try setting it back to that after work.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> I only have experience with ASUS boards and that's how it's supposed to work.
> 
> *Running at manual voltage isn't a bad thing really, I think most people in this thread just run manual voltage as it;s the least troublesome.*


Agree - if you really start digging around on other forums, many are doing just that - all those bios's to fix that and this are many. Not all boards are equal, mine is an asus plus and has nothing to do with other top asus boards









And I see on one site, many gamers are just using manual 1.4vt and leaving at that - there are a few youtube setups showing it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> @FEAR6655!
> Ahh thats why my Voltage are a lot higher in Windows then in Bios.
> I know about V-droop but have never heard about vboost. First time I have ever have a Mobo thats been given vboost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what we was talking about earlier- have you ever heard about memory that overcklocks itself ?
> I guess it's just a stupid gimmick, but for the sake of it as it is speced for 2666mhz I of course want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess i just have to do it manually then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rubashka!
> 
> *I have read over here that you should never use CPUZ for checking Vcore, as CPUZ only show you the VID, and not the Vcore voltage*


on z170/skylake since the VRM is external to the die, cpuZ reports vcore, not VID. If you want to see VID use AID64 or HWI.



DMM measured = 1.335V so cpuZ reports the next highest 16mV bin which is 1.344V


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> how would i go about keep voltage from spiking over my target?
> 
> I have my bios set to 4.8Ghz, Override voltage, 1.375v target, vdroop disabled. When running Realbench my vcore bounces around 1.43v never really going under 1.4. At idle i bounce from 1.363 to 1.381, any way to keep my vcore from jumping up so high above my target?


I don't think it is possible....... I have run my Z170 FTW with override voltage @ 1.375v for 4.8GHz and it always spikes above that on full load with all 3 Vdroop settings.

For my current 4.8GHz OC, I have set it to adaptive with target voltage @ 1.325v and offset voltage @ +125 with everything else on auto. The load spikes are slightly lower than when using override voltage.



This works for me and passes XTU, Cinebench R15, and Realbench2 without any trouble, it can also run Core Damage indefinitely and has passed 2hrs on prime v27.9 without a core failure. Eleet reads Vcore on load @ 1.41 and will periodically spike to 1.43 and the speedstep [along with balanced power option in windows] allows it to idle down to nice low volts keeping the temps way down <30*

FYI... The weird vcore readings in various software seem to be a norm for EVGA boards/bios/sensors at the moment and i do hope it is something they can fix in a bios update. Eleet seems to be to only one that reads it close enough.


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Did you enable XMP in BIOS for the memory. ? If you do that, you shouldn't need to set anything else for the RAM.


Thanks. XMP was enabled.

Here are the settings when I use the EasyTweak automatic option:

CPU
4532 MhZ at CPU voltage 1.456 V
Memory
2200 MhZ at 1.2 V (rated for 3200 MhZ)

Where should I go from here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> Thanks. XMP was enabled.
> 
> Here are the settings when I use the EasyTweak automatic option:
> 
> CPU
> 4532 MhZ at CPU voltage 1.456 V
> Memory
> 2200 MhZ at 1.2 V (rated for 3200 MhZ)
> 
> Where should I go from here?


run the ram at it's rated speed... which will require adjustment of BCLK since eazytweak seems to have moved it off 100


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run the ram at it's rated speed... which will require adjustment of BCLK since eazytweak seems to have moved it off 100


I don't understand. What does the BCLK have to do with that?

When I tried another EasyTweak setting it got me to 3200 MhZ on the RAM but the system was super unstable.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> I don't understand. What does the BCLK have to do with that?
> 
> When I tried another EasyTweak setting it got me to 3200 MhZ on the RAM but the system was super unstable.


Your CPU should be at 4500mhz unless you changed the base clock setting. Base clock also runs the RAM, so setting 3200mhz with that base clock would actually make it run at ~3222mhz.


----------



## OCBob42

Does anyone know if the Asus EZ Tweak BIOS utility thing is smart about choosing CPU voltage? Because the 1.456 V it gave me for 4500 MhZ seems high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Your CPU should be at 4500mhz unless you changed the base clock setting. Base clock also runs the RAM, so setting 3200mhz with that base clock would actually make it run at ~3222mhz.


Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Does anyone know if the Asus EZ Tweak BIOS utility thing is smart about choosing CPU voltage? Because the 1.456 V it gave me for 4500 MhZ seems high.


Not as good as manual settings, try lower values yourself


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I don't think it is possible....... I have run my Z170 FTW with override voltage @ 1.375v for 4.8GHz and it always spikes above that on full load with all 3 Vdroop settings.
> 
> For my current 4.8GHz OC, I have set it to adaptive with target voltage @ 1.325v and offset voltage @ +125 with everything else on auto. The load spikes are slightly lower than when using override voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> This works for me and passes XTU, Cinebench R15, and Realbench2 without any trouble, it can also run Core Damage indefinitely and has passed 2hrs on prime v27.9 without a core failure. Eleet reads Vcore on load @ 1.41 and will periodically spike to 1.43 and the speedstep [along with balanced power option in windows] allows it to idle down to nice low volts keeping the temps way down <30*
> 
> FYI... The weird vcore readings in various software seem to be a norm for EVGA boards/bios/sensors at the moment and i do hope it is something they can fix in a bios update. Eleet seems to be to only one that reads it close enough.


I just want to say thanks for the migraine you induced with your avatar -


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on z170/skylake since the VRM is external to the die, cpuZ reports vcore, not VID. If you want to see VID use AID64 or HWI.
> 
> 
> 
> DMM measured = 1.335V so cpuZ reports the next highest 16mV bin which is 1.344V


Yeah I have seen that cpuz only reports the VID, and I am using both AIDA64 and HWI, to look at the Vcore








And now I know why cpuz dont show it on our skylake platform. Thanks a lot









Anyway about my RAM, I just follow what bjorn3d said on their review and set it myself to 2666Mhz and with the 15 15 15 35 timings, all at 1.2Volt and the VCCIO/SA at 1.1V!
Right now I am testing to run the VCCIO/SA at 1.0 Volt.

http://www.bjorn3d.com/2015/10/kingston-hyperx-fury-16gb-ddr4-2666mhz-15-17-17-dual-channel-review-hx426c15fbk216/2/

Did a quick test in Realbench 1 hour, and that was stable, and a even quicker 15 in OCCT!

What do you think about that, seems okey ?


----------



## OCBob42

Why does my Asus mobo give me fluctuating voltage in Windows depending on processor stress even though I set a manual value?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Not as good as manual settings, try lower values yourself


Thanks.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> Why does my Asus mobo give me fluctuating voltage in Windows depending on processor stress even though I set a manual value?
> Thanks.


Are you looking at the Vcore sensor in hwinfo? ( www.hwinfo.com ) - that works for my asus board and some others. There's another sensor called "VID" which is sometimes mistakenly reported as "core voltage" or similar names which doesn't tell you the actual Vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Yeah I have seen that cpuz only reports the VID, and I am using both AIDA64 and HWI, to look at the Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I kow why cpuz dont show it on our skylake platform. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway about my RAM, I just follow what bjorn3d said on their review and set it myself to 2666Mhz and with the 15 15 15 35 timings, all at 1.2Volt and the VCCIO/SA at 1.1V!
> Right now I am testing to run the VCCIO/SA at 1.0 Volt.
> http://www.bjorn3d.com/2015/10/kingston-hyperx-fury-16gb-ddr4-2666mhz-15-17-17-dual-channel-review-hx426c15fbk216/2/
> Did a quick test in Realbench 1 hour, and that was stable, and a even quicker 15 in OCCT!
> What do you think about that, seems okey ?


First, just for clarity, on z170 motherboards the power section is NOT on the CPU (like haswell) so the VRM is directly addressable, and CPUZ reports VCORE, not VID. Also, running more than one OS-based tool like HWI or AID64 at the same time is likely to cause a sensor polling clash.. .so values from either or both are suspect. use only on at a time.

Is that the same ram kit as on that website? If yes, then sure it's okay. 1.1V VSA is probably not necessary for 2666. If you still have the command rate at 2, change it to 1. test ram stability with HCI Memtest according to the author's instructions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/260_20


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I don't think it is possible....... I have run my Z170 FTW with override voltage @ 1.375v for 4.8GHz and it always spikes above that on full load with all 3 Vdroop settings.
> 
> For my current 4.8GHz OC, I have set it to adaptive with target voltage @ 1.325v and offset voltage @ +125 with everything else on auto. The load spikes are slightly lower than when using override voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> This works for me and passes XTU, Cinebench R15, and Realbench2 without any trouble, it can also run Core Damage indefinitely and has passed 2hrs on prime v27.9 without a core failure. Eleet reads Vcore on load @ 1.41 and will periodically spike to 1.43 and the speedstep [along with balanced power option in windows] allows it to idle down to nice low volts keeping the temps way down <30*
> 
> FYI... The weird vcore readings in various software seem to be a norm for EVGA boards/bios/sensors at the moment and i do hope it is something they can fix in a bios update. Eleet seems to be to only one that reads it close enough.


thanks for the info. i have a z170 ftw also. saved me the time of testing each vdroop setting.

Sadly after doing a few tests here at 4.8Ghz im coming to the verdict that 4.8 isnt going to be obtainable with my chip unless i delid, redo the tim and push over 1.45v. its taking to much voltage to get stable, im at 1.390v override in bios now showing 1.381-1.4v bounce in bios and in Eleet tuning. During tests im hitting 1.456v, and this is shooting my temps up to high 80c and two cores going over 90. not sure if crashes are voltage related or heat related but none the less a crash is a crash and system isnt stable.

sigh, time to try 4.7......tho im getting the itch to just yank my cpu out and delid it


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.1V VSA is probably not necessary for 2666.


True; I have 2666MT/s DIMMs and I forced the IO and SA to their default 0.95 and 1.05 values (Asus tried to be helpful by automatically increasing them with >2133MT/s). It's still rock solid.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> True; I have 2666MT/s DIMMs and I forced the IO and SA to their default 0.95 and 1.05 values (Asus tried to be helpful by automatically increasing them with >2133MT/s). It's still rock solid.


Great.!








Auto volts.... two 4-letter words.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, a little help please. I have a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 mainboard and a I7-6700k. So, I have a stable overclock of 4.7 Ghz at 1.39 VCore and High LLC. (I am using a Noctua NH-D15 cooler.) The ram is 4 x 8 GB of DDR 4 GSkill ram a 2400 MHz XMP Profile. Now, here is the issue: if I set the uncore frequency to anything above stock speeds, the machine becomes randomly problematic. One out of every 20 shutdowns, the computer will not fully shut off. (Windows 10 Pro.) Also, once in a great while, the computer will tell me the overclock is unstable and I have to set everything to default values.

So, any ideas please? Once thing is certain, overclocking on a Intel platform is totally different from the AMD systems. For instance, on AMD, you disable turbo boost and up the multiplier. However, on the Intel Skylake platform, you leave turbo boost on and overclock with the boost multiplier. Oh, and I am using the latest f7b bios.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ok, a little help please. I have a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 mainboard and a I7-6700k. So, I have a stable overclock of 4.7 Ghz at 1.39 VCore and High LLC. (I am using a Noctua NH-D15 cooler.) The ram is 4 x 8 GB of DDR 4 GSkill ram a 2400 MHz XMP Profile. Now, here is the issue: if I set the uncore frequency to anything above stock speeds, the machine becomes randomly problematic. One out of every 20 shutdowns, the computer will not fully shut off. (Windows 10 Pro.) Also, once in a great while, the computer will tell me the overclock is unstable and I have to set everything to default values.
> 
> So, any ideas please? Once thing is certain, overclocking on a Intel platform is totally different from the AMD systems. For instance, on AMD, you disable turbo boost and up the multiplier. However, on the Intel Skylake platform, you leave turbo boost on and overclock with the boost multiplier. Oh, and I am using the latest f7b bios.


The F7 bios itself isn't stable IMO. I went back to the F5. I'm running my Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 at 4.6 and 1.32v with LLC Set to High, memory at 3000mhz. Turn Turbo boost on and Hyperthreading on. Been stable for weeks now and leave my PC on 24/7


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> The F7 bios itself isn't stable IMO. I went back to the F5. I'm running my Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 at 4.6 and 1.32v with LLC Set to High, memory at 3000mhz. Turn Turbo boost on and Hyperthreading on. Been stable for weeks now and leave my PC on 24/7


The thing is, this issue I mentioned persists across all the bios updates so far. Do you overclock your uncore or leave it at stock? Oh, and I can do 4.6Ghz at 1.32v as well but, I just wanted 4.7 since I can.


----------



## saunupe1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> The thing is, this issue I mentioned persists across all the bios updates so far. Do you overclock your uncore or leave it at stock? Oh, and I can do 4.6Ghz at 1.32v as well but, I just wanted 4.7 since I can.


I leave everything stock except the Ghz multiplier. I can hit 4.7 at around 1.38v as well but IMO it's pointless right now. 4.6 is superfast. A few years from now I may water cool it and bump up to 4.8 if I feel the need for more speed. Or just buy a faster 6 core Skylake when it drops.


----------



## JamesRC

In case anyone hasn't seen it... Skylake has a bug with particular heavy loads like P95, BIOS fix incoming http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2016/01/11/intel-skylake-crash-erratum/1


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First, just for clarity, on z170 motherboards the power section is NOT on the CPU (like haswell) so the VRM is directly addressable, and CPUZ reports VCORE, not VID. Also, running more than one OS-based tool like HWI or AID64 at the same time is likely to cause a sensor polling clash.. .so values from either or both are suspect. use only on at a time.
> 
> Is that the same ram kit as on that website? If yes, then sure it's okay. 1.1V VSA is probably not necessary for 2666. If you still have the command rate at 2, change it to 1. test ram stability with HCI Memtest according to the author's instructions.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/260_20


I see, but the funny thing is cpuz actually report the VID for me, I can clearly see that as it's the same VID value I get from both AIDA64/HWinfo.
The only way for me to see core voltage is from AIDA64/HWinfo, there I get the exact same value I set in Bios. And I have tested several cpuz version and it's all the same, only reading from the VID sensor.

And yeah, it's the same memkit as in the review. Interesting about the command rate, will test if I can get it to work at one








Thank you kindly sir about helping out and pointing me to the memory thread.
Much appreciated









Will be back soon with more info - my rig seems stable @4.5Ghz 1.3Volt on LLC level 4.One pointed out about the Vboost I did get, so I played around with the LLC and find the best value for my MB!

About the command rate - great I seem to be good for 1, do I need to stress test it a long time, or if you cant handle command rate 1. Do you get BSOD instanly then ?


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you looking at the Vcore sensor in hwinfo? ( www.hwinfo.com ) - that works for my asus board and some others. There's another sensor called "VID" which is sometimes mistakenly reported as "core voltage" or similar names which doesn't tell you the actual Vcore


OK, now I see a constant value but it is still not agreeing with the value I input into the BIOS.

BIOS: 1.36 V
HWInfo: 1.39 V


----------



## MR-e

That discrepancy is negligible. You should be ok as long as they're in check and not drastically difference than what you set in bios.


----------



## MR-e

Sizing up an order, I think I'm going to go with:

1x 6700K
1x Asus Maximus Gene VIII or Impact VIII
1x Trident Z 16GB 3600 C17

I have an In Win 901 case on the way and once I inspect it, will decide whether to mod it to fit the matx board or go with the mitx. Excited to start overclocking again soon


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Sizing up an order, I think I'm going to go with:
> 
> 1x 6700K
> 1x Asus Maximus Gene VIII or Impact VIII
> 1x Trident Z 16GB 3600 C17
> 
> I have an In Win 901 case on the way and once I inspect it, will decide whether to mod it to fit the matx board or go with the mitx. Excited to start overclocking again soon


I have the 3600mhz TridentZ. Awesome RAM.


----------



## Kujakape

Hey!

Figured i would ask help from you guys as i'm absolutely stuck to the point where i have no fresh ideas how to get more out of my CPU, plus i have few things picking my mind.

First of all, here is the setup im running:

6700K
MSI Z170A Gaming M5
16GB Kingston Fury 2400MHz 1.2V
Corsair RM750W
MSI GTX 970
Corsair H110i GTX

I'm currently getting 4,5GHz at 1,352v (according to CPU-Z, 1,390v manual set at BIOS). Wondering here if i have come to the end of this chips road in overclocking as i cannot get 4,6GHz stable. Even if i throw 1,45V on bios, it still freezes instantly under stress test. In general do you have any tips or tricks in sleeve for MSI boards, kinda regretting buying this as i have now realised that MSI does not have LLC option. Figured i could still push atleast 4,6GHz, but not with my set of skill atleast.

What really is bugging me is that why is the Bus Speed constantly going around 100.15 - 100.40? I have not touched it and it is indeed 100.00 at BIOS, so why does it keep upping it?

Second question is that isn't 1,390 for 4,5GHz pretty high side? I see people here running 4,8GHz just little over 1,4V. What i find weird too is that when stress testing my vcore is lower than on idle (according to CPU-Z and HWMonitor, 1,400V Idle, 1,352V under stress test)

Basicly i would love to get some insides on MSI boards that what i can switch or do to make this 6700K run better? I havent really touched anything else than CPU Core multiplier to 45, cache ratio to 40 and Override mode for voltage to 1,390V. Picture bellow about my current overclocks.


----------



## Raendor

Are you using adaptive mode by any chance? It seems like i have a problem running any OC with it. I pass realbench stresstest just fine with my normal [email protected] OC in manual, but when I switch to adaptive mode I get reboots, freezes and other nasty stuff. Am I doing it right? I set Additional Turbo Core Voltage to the same 1.35 (I even tried 1.375) and leave Offset Voltage on Auto (Funny thing that while it runs for some time in adaptive it never sucks more than 1.298v). Because of this I have to run always in manual 1.35 mode which is not very wise during light tasks. That's the other issue I have with this CPU besides not being able to reach 4.6 with normal voltage for air. Would also appreciate any tips.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Are you using adaptive mode by any chance? It seems like i have a problem running any OC with it. I pass realbench stresstest just fine with my normal [email protected] OC in manual, but when I switch to adaptive mode I get reboots, freezes and other nasty stuff. Am I doing it right? I set Additional Turbo Core Voltage to the same 1.35 (I even tried 1.375) and leave Offset Voltage on Auto (Funny thing that while it runs for some time in adaptive it never sucks more than 1.298v). Because of this I have to run always in manual 1.35 mode which is not very wise during light tasks. That's the other issue I have with this CPU besides not being able to reach 4.6 with normal voltage for air. Would also appreciate any tips.


What is your PC's details? Your BIOS etc...

Also do you have CPU SVID enabled and all up to date with the latest bios.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kujakape*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Figured i would ask help from you guys as i'm absolutely stuck to the point where i have no fresh ideas how to get more out of my CPU, plus i have few things picking my mind.
> 
> First of all, here is the setup im running:
> 
> 6700K
> MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> 16GB Kingston Fury 2400MHz 1.2V
> Corsair RM750W
> MSI GTX 970
> Corsair H110i GTX
> 
> I'm currently getting 4,5GHz at 1,352v (according to CPU-Z, 1,390v manual set at BIOS). Wondering here if i have come to the end of this chips road in overclocking as i cannot get 4,6GHz stable. Even if i throw 1,45V on bios, it still freezes instantly under stress test. In general do you have any tips or tricks in sleeve for MSI boards, kinda regretting buying this as i have now realised that MSI does not have LLC option. Figured i could still push atleast 4,6GHz, but not with my set of skill atleast.
> 
> What really is bugging me is that why is the Bus Speed constantly going around 100.15 - 100.40? I have not touched it and it is indeed 100.00 at BIOS, so why does it keep upping it?
> 
> Second question is that isn't 1,390 for 4,5GHz pretty high side? I see people here running 4,8GHz just little over 1,4V. What i find weird too is that when stress testing my vcore is lower than on idle (according to CPU-Z and HWMonitor, 1,400V Idle, 1,352V under stress test)
> 
> Basicly i would love to get some insides on MSI boards that what i can switch or do to make this 6700K run better? I havent really touched anything else than CPU Core multiplier to 45, cache ratio to 40 and Override mode for voltage to 1,390V. Picture bellow about my current overclocks.


Do you have CPU Spread Spectrum enabled?

and yes 1.39 seems high for 4.5.

I take it that when you begin your overclock everything else is at stock. i.e RAM and cache.

**edit

decent guide here that give some idea's for an MSI mobo (I dont have experience outside of asus myself). It isnt the same as your mobo tho but im sure similar if asus is anything to base my opinion off.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index14.html


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What is your PC's details? Your BIOS etc...
> 
> Also do you have CPU SVID enabled and all up to date with the latest bios.


6700k, Z170 Pro Gaming with latest 1102 bios, Corsair RM750i, G.Skill 2x8GB 2800MHz XMP. I'll need to have a look at SVID in settings but I think it's enabled because I didn't touch it in bios. I also noticed when I set adaptive and then start to load my cpu with stresstest the voltage doesn't go above 1.260 (which I suppose is causing the problem) showed by AI suite and hwmonitor too. And this is despite setting 1.35 in additional turbo core voltage.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> 6700k, Z170 Pro Gaming with latest 1102 bios, Corsair RM750i, G.Skill 2x8GB 2800MHz XMP. I'll need to have a look at SVID in settings but I think it's enabled because I didn't touch it in bios. I also noticed when I set adaptive and then start to load my cpu with stresstest the voltage doesn't go above 1.260 (which I suppose is causing the problem) showed by AI suite and hwmonitor too. And this is despite setting 1.35 in additional turbo core voltage.


Just seen this, but I asked the same question in the ASUS thread. Ill stick with that one when trying to help. Double check that svid is enabled.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just seen this, but I asked the same question in the ASUS thread. Ill stick with that one when trying to help. Double check that svid is enabled.


Yep, checked. It's enabled (though I see Asus description suggests it to be disabled while overclocking). Should I also change LLC from auto to something different? I can't understand why my voltage was not going above 1.264 and still could not work normally in adaptive.


----------



## unkletom

I got a Gigabyte Z170 motherboard and its highly unstable on XMP 3200 with the following Corsair ram: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16. Dunno why gigabyte sets the ram at 1.37v instead of 1.35v on XMP.

It only really works well at DDR4-2133 @ 1.2v :/


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Yep, checked. It's enabled (though I see Asus description suggests it to be disabled while overclocking). Should I also change LLC from auto to something different? I can't understand why my voltage was not going above 1.264 and still could not work normally in adaptive.


It has to be enabled for adaptive, but you could try it on auto. Also never use auto LLC, Start with level 5.

Also what I do is set the offset to 0.05. So for instance if I am running at 4.7ghz with LLC lvl 5 (gives me about the best with minimal droop/rise, llc 4 is a close call sometimes though). I set my adaptive voltage to 1.365 with offset to +0.005 to give 1.37 total.

You are on the most recent bios and there is no other reports of adaptive not working? I say this because with one of the hero bios updates it broke adaptive, but it has been fixed now.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It has to be enabled for adaptive, but you could try it on auto. Also never use auto LLC, Start with level 5.
> 
> Also what I do is set the offset to 0.05. So for instance if I am running at 4.7ghz with LLC lvl 5 (gives me about the best with minimal droop/rise, llc 4 is a close call sometimes though). I set my adaptive voltage to 1.365 with offset to +0.005 to give 1.37 total.
> 
> You are on the most recent bios and there is no other reports of adaptive not working? I say this because with one of the hero bios updates it broke adaptive, but it has been fixed now.


Thanks, I'll try that back at home in the evening. I didn't see people complaining about adaptive at all which is making me wonder even more. I'll also try this time without using XMP first. I had that same problem with previous bios versions too, but I guess i din't pay much attention to it until now and was just using manual.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that back at home in the evening. I didn't see people complaining about adaptive at all which is making me wonder even more. I'll also try this time without using XMP first. I had that same problem with previous bios versions too, but I guess i din't pay much attention to it until now and was just using manual.


Ok brilliant. Report back with your findings !







Maybe even screenies if you can of your bios if its still not working correctly.


----------



## Trax416

I can't get over 4.4ghz on my 6600k so far.

* LLC 5
* Cores Synch all @ 44
* Voltage in Bios 1.350
* Cache Freq 43 (fail all stress tests with anything lower)
* Speedstep off
* Voltage Manual
* Ram @ 2133 (kit rated for 3200)

Temps while running Prime95 28.5 are 65-70 with the 1344, 15 minute custom loop

I have tried everything so far to get it to 4.5 with no luck. The highest voltage I have gone is 1.385 and core #3 fails Prime95 immediately every single time.

I am running a Phanteks Phanteks PH-TC12DX so I don't want to push too high.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok brilliant. Report back with your findings !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe even screenies if you can of your bios if its still not working correctly.


Yeah, btw, what should I set for cache frequency? Should I also touch cpu current limit or leave all those on Auto?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Yeah, btw, what should I set for cache frequency? Should I also touch cpu current limit or leave all those on Auto?


Cpu current capability 130% I use for my Ocs.

And leave cache at auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

Current capability can be left in Auto, the setting scales well enough


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Cpu current capability 130% I use for my Ocs.
> 
> And leave cache at auto.


So, no luck with adaptive mode so far. I'm definitely stable in manual with [email protected] in bios (AI suite shows 1.344 at low usage and 1.36 during stress) and I've decided to add another 0.005 for the sake of ultimate stability which did not affect my AI Suite readings.

However when I try to set adaptive - I get BSODs. I've tried 1.35 with 0.001 offset and didn't even make it to windows with it (BSOD), then I tried 1.35 with 0.005 and ultimately 0.025 offset (1.375 total) but was still getting BSODs. And my voltage was also spiking from 1.2 at low up to 1.396 or even 1.412 during stress.

Settings I've touched (anything not specified below - default by uefi)

XMP mode without Asus optimizations (2800 Mhz 15-16-16-35, Dram Voltage automatically set 1.25)
Asus Multicore Enhancements - Auto
BCLK - 100
FCLK - 1 GHz
CPU Core Ratio - 45 (sync for all cores)
CPU SVID - auto (tried enabled too)
CPU Core/Cache current limit - 255.50
Min/max CPU cache Ratio - 41
CPU Voltage - [email protected](5) / Adaptive + 1.35 Auto, + 1.35 0.001, + 1.35 0.005, + 1.35 0.025 (no luck with adaptive)
LLC -5

That's it.

I guess I'll just drop the idea of using adaptive mode. It just doesn't work for me and my awful CPU sample








I'd better have 1.35 voltage with stable 4.5 OC rather than 1.2-1.4 voltage with unstable. I'm quite disappointed though. Especially seeing majority getting at least 4.6 wit same or lower voltages and having no problem with adaptive!


----------



## error-id10t

Leave FCLK to Auto as it'll simply use 1Ghz now anyway. Disable Asus Multicore Enhancements as that's useless considering you're OCing. Leave CPU Core/Cache current limit to Auto. Change Min/max CPU cache Ratio minimum to auto so it clocks down as it should.

That last one might be your problem, if cache multiplier isn't dropping but your vcore is due to using Adaptive guess what should happen..?


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> So, no luck with adaptive mode so far. I'm definitely stable in manual with [email protected] in bios (AI suite shows 1.344 at low usage and 1.36 during stress) and I've decided to add another 0.005 for the sake of ultimate stability which did not affect my AI Suite readings.
> 
> However when I try to set adaptive - I get BSODs. I've tried 1.35 with 0.001 offset and didn't even make it to windows with it (BSOD), then I tried 1.35 with 0.005 and ultimately 0.025 offset (1.375 total) but was still getting BSODs. And my voltage was also spiking from 1.2 at low up to 1.396 or even 1.412 during stress.
> 
> Settings I've touched (anything not specified below - default by uefi)
> 
> XMP mode without Asus optimizations (2800 Mhz 15-16-16-35, Dram Voltage automatically set 1.25)
> Asus Multicore Enhancements - Auto
> BCLK - 100
> FCLK - 1 GHz
> CPU Core Ratio - 45 (sync for all cores)
> CPU SVID - auto (tried enabled too)
> CPU Core/Cache current limit - 255.50
> Min/max CPU cache Ratio - 41
> CPU Voltage - [email protected](5) / Adaptive + 1.35 Auto, + 1.35 0.001, + 1.35 0.005, + 1.35 0.025 (no luck with adaptive)
> LLC -5
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I guess I'll just drop the idea of using adaptive mode. It just doesn't work for me and my awful CPU sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better have 1.35 voltage with stable 4.5 OC rather than 1.2-1.4 voltage with unstable. I'm quite disappointed though. Especially seeing majority getting at least 4.6 wit same or lower voltages and having no problem with adaptive!


'

I am running a Z170-A and in the same boat as you. Except I can't get it stable at 4.5 even in manual.

4.4 is ROCK solid for hours in Prime95 @ 1.35 volts and 43 cache ratio, the moment I go to 4.5 (or up/lower cache ratio), even with up to 1.39 volts, I get hardware failure error immediately in Prime95.

Ran memtest and all my memory checks out as fine. Although I did buy Ripjaw V, and it shows as Ripjaws F4 in Memtest....

I am on the latest Bios, 1402.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> '
> 
> I am running a Z170-A and in the same boat as you. Except I can't get it stable at 4.5 even in manual.
> 
> 4.4 is ROCK solid for hours in Prime95 @ 1.35 volts and 43 cache ratio, the moment I go to 4.5 (or up/lower cache ratio), even with up to 1.39 volts, I get hardware failure error immediately in Prime95.
> 
> Ran memtest and all my memory checks out as fine. Although I did buy Ripjaw V, and it shows as Ripjaws F4 in Memtest....
> 
> I am on the latest Bios, 1402.


I guess we just need to accept and give up. If you're a gamer you can try OCing your memory to 3000-3200 (if you don't have such yet) and it will give betterresults than 100 MHz increase on a cpu. I'm starting to think maybe I even should drop to 4.4 with lower voltage and put more effort in raising my mem from 2800 to 3000-3200. I'm dissapointed though having lost the lottery. I was not planning to buy a new platform or at least cpu for the next 5-6 years (seeing now how intel gives quite small boosts and changed their cycle to 2 years from 1).

Btw, do I need to raise CPU core voltage too if I'm OCing memory, or only play with dram, vccio and system agent voltages?


----------



## johnd0e

im still learning this stuff so this isnt advise more so just curiosity....Why not dable into the 1.4+ range and see if you become stable?


----------



## Raendor

I'm on the air, so not really worth it. It's kind of a high voltage that visibly increases your temps. Despite having a decent cooler (Cryorig H5 Ultimate), it will be more hassle and in the end might not even get you to stable OC. And with a not very good chip like mine I'm afraid that's the case. I'd better find a lower voltage for stable 4.4 than raise voltage in search of 4.6 stable. I don't have that much experience too (it's not my hobby, but rather squeezing a bit more perf for your money), but that's what I can say.


----------



## johnd0e

Alrite i see. Thats understandable.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Yep, checked. It's enabled (though I see Asus description suggests it to be disabled while overclocking). Should I also change LLC from auto to something different? I can't understand why my voltage was not going above 1.264 and still could not work normally in adaptive.


You're having the exact same issues as me on Z170 Pro Gaming. I bet you'll find adaptive works if you flash to BIOS 0803.

See everyone, it's not a PEBCAK


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> You're having the exact same issues as me on Z170 Pro Gaming. I bet you'll find adaptive works if you flash to BIOS 0803.
> 
> See everyone, it's not a PEBCAK


0803, is that first or a second bios version? If so, it might be that way, because I didn't try the stock bios when got mine in october. Instead I updated immediately and started my OCing after that. Well, I think I'll just give up on adaptive as I said. But thanks for at least confirming such problem might be not exclusive for me.


----------



## Trax416

Got it rock stable on the Asus Z170-A UEFI version 1402

4.4ghz,
43 ring bus,
3200mhz Ram,
Manual 1.350 volts in bios (1.328 in HWinfo64 under Pimr95 load),
LLC5,
Asus CPU enhancement off,
speedstep off,
cstates auto

If I turn ram down to 2133, and raise volts even up to 1.39 and try to run 4.5ghz I get an IMMEDIATE fail on Prime95 on a single Workload. No matter what I do, no matter what settings I have tried.

Since this is a gaming build, I am more than happy with where I am at if I can get Adaptive to work. Even if I can't, I am not too worried about manual voltage under 1.4. That said, it sucks that I seem to have lost the silicon lottery, but I will be doing more testing as newer UEFI's become available.

I might dabble a bit more and will post progress for anyone else running into problems like me.

I will toss up some confirmation images tomorrow after stressing it for 12 hours or so.

I may also try changing the blck to 103 which should net me just over 4.5ghz.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> 0803, is that first or a second bios version? If so, it might be that way, because I didn't try the stock bios when got mine in october. Instead I updated immediately and started my OCing after that. Well, I think I'll just give up on adaptive as I said. But thanks for at least confirming such problem might be not exclusive for me.


It's the 9th BIOS release (it's had 11 updates in total so far), it's only a couple of weeks older than 1102 and seems less buggy, so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Got it rock stable on the Asus Z170-A UEFI version 1402
> 
> 4.4ghz,
> 43 ring bus,
> 3200mhz Ram,
> Manual 1.350 volts in bios (1.328 in HWinfo64 under Pimr95 load),
> LLC5,
> Asus CPU enhancement off,
> speedstep off,
> cstates auto
> If I turn ram down to 2133, and raise volts even up to 1.39 and try to run 4.5ghz I get an IMMEDIATE fail on Prime95 on a single Workload. No matter what I do, no matter what settings I have tried.
> Since this is a gaming build, I am more than happy with where I am at if I can get Adaptive to work. Even if I can't, I am not too worried about manual voltage under 1.4. That said, it sucks that I seem to have lost the silicon lottery, but I will be doing more testing as newer UEFI's become available.
> I might dabble a bit more and will post progress for anyone else running into problems like me.
> I will toss up some confirmation images tomorrow after stressing it for 12 hours or so.
> I may also try changing the blck to 103 which should net me just over 4.5ghz.


Try setting cache to stock and shooting for [email protected] with ram at 3200. It's not quite linear on this architecture since core and cache are fed off the same voltage rail, but for core figure roughly 10mV per 100MHz per core. With HT 10-12mV/100MHz/core.

and just FYI, ASUS core enhancement would be an override to the built-in Intel core enhancement, both are disabled once you synch cores and OC.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try setting cache to stock and shooting for [email protected] with ram at 3200. It's not quite linear on this architecture since core and cache are fed off the same voltage rail, but for core figure roughly 10mV per 100MHz per core. With HT 10-12mV/100MHz/core.
> 
> and just FYI, ASUS core enhancement would be an override to the built-in Intel core enhancement, both are disabled once you synch cores and OC.


Do you have to increase cpu core voltage if you increase dram voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Do you have to increase cpu core voltage if you increase dram voltage?


no.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try setting cache to stock and shooting for [email protected] with ram at 3200. It's not quite linear on this architecture since core and cache are fed off the same voltage rail, but for core figure roughly 10mV per 100MHz per core. With HT 10-12mV/100MHz/core.
> 
> and just FYI, ASUS core enhancement would be an override to the built-in Intel core enhancement, both are disabled once you synch cores and OC.


I will give it a shot tonight!. Thanks for the help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> I will give it a shot tonight!. Thanks for the help


you are welcome.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> So, no luck with adaptive mode so far. I'm definitely stable in manual with [email protected] in bios (AI suite shows 1.344 at low usage and 1.36 during stress) and I've decided to add another 0.005 for the sake of ultimate stability which did not affect my AI Suite readings.
> 
> However when I try to set adaptive - I get BSODs. I've tried 1.35 with 0.001 offset and didn't even make it to windows with it (BSOD), then I tried 1.35 with 0.005 and ultimately 0.025 offset (1.375 total) but was still getting BSODs. And my voltage was also spiking from 1.2 at low up to 1.396 or even 1.412 during stress.
> 
> Settings I've touched (anything not specified below - default by uefi)
> 
> XMP mode without Asus optimizations (2800 Mhz 15-16-16-35, Dram Voltage automatically set 1.25)
> Asus Multicore Enhancements - Auto
> BCLK - 100
> FCLK - 1 GHz
> CPU Core Ratio - 45 (sync for all cores)
> CPU SVID - auto (tried enabled too)
> CPU Core/Cache current limit - 255.50
> Min/max CPU cache Ratio - 41
> CPU Voltage - [email protected](5) / Adaptive + 1.35 Auto, + 1.35 0.001, + 1.35 0.005, + 1.35 0.025 (no luck with adaptive)
> LLC -5
> 
> That's it.
> 
> I guess I'll just drop the idea of using adaptive mode. It just doesn't work for me and my awful CPU sample
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better have 1.35 voltage with stable 4.5 OC rather than 1.2-1.4 voltage with unstable. I'm quite disappointed though. Especially seeing majority getting at least 4.6 wit same or lower voltages and having no problem with adaptive!


It really doesn't seem like your cpu in my opinion.

Here's another guide with some good pointers from Asus.
https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/3g3t5z/skylake_overclocking_guide_from_asus/

Also CPU Core/Cache current limit - 255.50 - I leave this at Auto myself. I never get any throttling.

Min/max CPU cache Ratio - 41 ---- Even if you change Cache, Min should ALWAYS be AUTO for adaptive. Reason being if you voltage drops with the multiplier your Cache will stay at 41 and youwill BSOD. Honestly change your cache completly to AUTO for now.

Turn off XMP and use manual and leave timings AUTO with your ram at 2133mhz. (Stock non OC settings).

Then try 1.385v 0.005v Offset (1.39) with 4.6ghz. LLC5. You can lower voltage then if it works. Short periods at that voltage will be fine.

Use a decent monitoring tool and run a stress test thats not too harsh (do not run Prime, or if you do make sure its v26).

Make sure Speedstep is enabled and C states are disabled or Auto.


----------



## FEAR6655

BIOS 1104 is out for Z170 Pro Gaming, possibly (presumably?) including the microcode update to fix the Skylake Prime95 issues. They've unhelpfully gone with the exact same "Improve system stability" description as every other BIOS update.


----------



## Trax416

Is it safe to run manual at 1.350 voltage for a 24/7 daily OC?

I see lots of people using Adaptive.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Is it safe to run manual at 1.350 voltage for a 24/7 daily OC?
> 
> I see lots of people using Adaptive.


Adaptive is used only get those extra few watts of power savings. Using either fixed manual or adaptive has no effect on the CPU (as long as said voltages are in the safe range, but this is true for any voltage method).


----------



## Arcathic

What's safe temperature for 6600K?


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It really doesn't seem like your cpu in my opinion.
> 
> Here's another guide with some good pointers from Asus.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/3g3t5z/skylake_overclocking_guide_from_asus/
> 
> Also CPU Core/Cache current limit - 255.50 - I leave this at Auto myself. I never get any throttling.
> 
> Min/max CPU cache Ratio - 41 ---- Even if you change Cache, Min should ALWAYS be AUTO for adaptive. Reason being if you voltage drops with the multiplier your Cache will stay at 41 and youwill BSOD. Honestly change your cache completly to AUTO for now.
> 
> Turn off XMP and use manual and leave timings AUTO with your ram at 2133mhz. (Stock non OC settings).
> 
> Then try 1.385v 0.005v Offset (1.39) with 4.6ghz. LLC5. You can lower voltage then if it works. Short periods at that voltage will be fine.
> 
> Use a decent monitoring tool and run a stress test thats not too harsh (do not run Prime, or if you do make sure its v26).
> 
> Make sure Speedstep is enabled and C states are disabled or Auto.


Thanks. I can try it later on, but I saw not very much reason in adaptive while monitoring total wattage, so I guess it will be my latest concern. Especially with al the hassle it makes me to set it up comparing to running manual. And I also think I'll give up on trying to get 4.6 as I don't really want to go over 1.35 in bios (hwmonitor's reading is 1.36 during heavy load). So right now I've decided to make sure 4.5 will be absolutely stable at 1.35 and will try to OC my memory to 3200 or at least 3000 and again make sure my system is absolutely stable.I always use Realbench as a stress test as it's the most practical overall system testing solution. However, I've set the setting now as you recommended to auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416*
> 
> Is it safe to run manual at 1.350 voltage for a 24/7 daily OC?
> 
> I see lots of people using Adaptive.


Yes.. I'd say 1.45V on skylake is okay IF:
Equally important is the LLC setting: load-line overshoot and undershoot cause significant degradation (an event that can only be monitored using an oscilloscope). A healthy amount of vdroop at full load is a good thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arcathic*
> 
> What's safe temperature for 6600K?


continuous temp above 80C would be worrisome.


----------



## Enectic

Just reporting my results. Running an i5-6500 @ 4.22GHz with 1.27v (I have 1.28v set in BIOS with LLC set to high and it seems to stay constantly at 1.27v). Using a Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 3 and an old Hyper TX3 to cool it. Temps are ~30C idle and ~60C full load. Passed ~13 hours of Prime95 small FFT, ~23 hours of Prime95 blend, and several hours of heavy gaming (mostly consisting of BF4, Crysis 3, and Witcher 3). I can definitely push it more but for the time being I'm completely content with the performance it provides.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Thanks. I can try it later on, but I saw not very much reason in adaptive while monitoring total wattage, so I guess it will be my latest concern. Especially with al the hassle it makes me to set it up comparing to running manual. And I also think I'll give up on trying to get 4.6 as I don't really want to go over 1.35 in bios (hwmonitor's reading is 1.36 during heavy load). So right now I've decided to make sure 4.5 will be absolutely stable at 1.35 and will try to OC my memory to 3200 or at least 3000 and again make sure my system is absolutely stable.I always use Realbench as a stress test as it's the most practical overall system testing solution. However, I've set the setting now as you recommended to auto.


I don't mean to stay at that voltage, it was only for a test. I do 4.6 on 1.31 but thats only with 4200 cache.

If you give up this easy then your in the wrong thread!


















** Also if your memory is rated for 2800 and your trying for 3200 then good luck with that. Memory overlocking outside of rated spec is alot more difficult than cpu, and will cause alot more headaches.

***
Also you would be ok not setting the cache to auto if you are staying at manual 1.35v. Its only when the voltage drops with CPU that you need the cache to also adjust instead of stayin at 41 or w/e.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Are you using adaptive mode by any chance? It seems like i have a problem running any OC with it. I pass realbench stresstest just fine with my normal [email protected] OC in manual, but when I switch to adaptive mode I get reboots, freezes and other nasty stuff. Am I doing it right? I set Additional Turbo Core Voltage to the same 1.35 (I even tried 1.375) and leave Offset Voltage on Auto (Funny thing that while it runs for some time in adaptive it never sucks more than 1.298v). Because of this I have to run always in manual 1.35 mode which is not very wise during light tasks. That's the other issue I have with this CPU besides not being able to reach 4.6 with normal voltage for air. Would also appreciate any tips.


same hiccups here cannot use adaptive - bios 0505 - asus plus

better off sticking to manual - hopefuly safer


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I don't mean to stay at that voltage, it was only for a test. I do 4.6 on 1.31 but thats only with 4200 cache.
> 
> If you give up this easy then your in the wrong thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** Also if your memory is rated for 2800 and your trying for 3200 then good luck with that. Memory overlocking outside of rated spec is alot more difficult than cpu, and will cause alot more headaches.
> 
> ***
> Also you would be ok not setting the cache to auto if you are staying at manual 1.35v. Its only when the voltage drops with CPU that you need the cache to also adjust instead of stayin at 41 or w/e.


Haha, Ok, ok, I admit, maybe I was too fast to give up. Well, at least i think i might give up on adaptive mode, cause i really saw little benefit. I raised my memory to 3000 raising the dram voltage from 1.25 to 1.35 and leaving the same timings (15-16-16-35) and passed an hour test of Realbench. Didn't try it longer though, but usually if something wrong - I never make it past 30 mins.

Should I increase my cache frequency then, if I'm staying on manual (I assume only max value)?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Haha, Ok, ok, I admit, maybe I was too fast to give up. Well, at least i think i might give up on adaptive mode, cause i really saw little benefit. I raised my memory to 3000 raising the dram voltage from 1.25 to 1.35 and leaving the same timings (15-16-16-35) and passed an hour test of Realbench. Didn't try it longer though, but usually if something wrong - I never make it past 30 mins.
> 
> Should I increase my cache frequency then, if I'm staying on manual (I assume only max value)?


Do not use realbench for memory testing. Use HCI memtest or Stress App for linux.

Here's is a good thread for Memory Overclocking.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/

**Cache overclocking should be done last when you are fully stable of everything else. I personally found 8 hours of XTU memory test to be decent for finding cache errors. At 1.37v I cannot go higher than 4.6ghz cache.

XTU cpu test isnt very good though.

Again the above is my own personal opinion.

To find my cache I raised by 200mhz until I failed XTU. then dropped back 100 until I passed 8-12 hours.

***
Also just to add, Cache isnt really worth it imo unless your OCD about your overclock, which to me it seems like you are not.

CPU>Memory>>>>>>>Cache. (That taking into account that memory is at least 2800 or over ddr4)


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Do not use realbench for memory testing. Use HCI memtest or Stress App for linux.
> 
> Here's is a good thread for Memory Overclocking.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/
> 
> **Cache overclocking should be done last when you are fully stable of everything else. I personally found 8 hours of XTU memory test to be decent for finding cache errors. At 1.37v I cannot go higher than 4.6ghz cache.
> 
> XTU cpu test isnt very good though.
> 
> Again the above is my own personal opinion.
> 
> To find my cache I raised by 200mhz until I failed XTU. then dropped back 100 until I passed 8-12 hours.
> 
> ***
> Also just to add, Cache isnt really worth it imo unless your OCD about your overclock, which to me it seems like you are not.
> 
> CPU>Memory>>>>>>>Cache. (That taking into account that memory is at least 2800 or over ddr4)


Yep. My memory is G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 Mhz 1.25 -15-16-16-35 but I won't mind raising it to 3000 Mhz. I'm definitely not OCD. Also, is it normal that while i set my Core voltage to 1.35 in manual, under load it is most of the time 1.36 with rare spikes to 1.376 in HWmonitor? Doesn't it mean that I should set voltage >1.35? Cause if so, I'd rather even go to 4.4 @ 1.28-1.3. Or is it some normal behavior for the system?


----------



## JnLoader

@Raendor!

Well the little I know about all this, I should say you are getting some slight Vboost. It's so little so there is nothing to worry about









If you will you can play around with LLC. Thats what i did myself to get the voltage as close to what I set in bios, but I think you are perfectly fine and pretty much as close you can get


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Yep. My memory is G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800 Mhz 1.25 -15-16-16-35 but I won't mind raising it to 3000 Mhz. I'm definitely not OCD. Also, is it normal that while i set my Core voltage to 1.35 in manual, under load it is most of the time 1.36 with rare spikes to 1.376 in HWmonitor? Doesn't it mean that I should set voltage >1.35? Cause if so, I'd rather even go to 4.4 @ 1.28-1.3. Or is it some normal behavior for the system?


Normal behaviour. Its as the above poster says the LLC. Mine is set at 1.375 in bios which is usually gets me bouncing between 1.37 and 1.4. The 1.4 spikes are very few and far between so it doesnt really need to be taken under consideration. That is at LLC 5. If I set LLC 4 then I get a little bit of droop. So i may stil bounce to 1.38 or so but it may drop to 1.36 in which case im unstable. I therefore have to increase voltage to compensate. So I do not go under 1.37 which is almost my cut off.

Now the level you use for LLC needs to be up to you and what you feel comfortable. With what I have tried I have found that 5 seems approx the best for 4.7 but for 4.6 I go for LLC 4 as my overall voltage is lower. I personally prefer droop over rise most of the time, its just I found llc5 to give the most stable range at 4.7.


----------



## Unclefred

RE: GA-Z170MX Gaming 5, i5-6600k, BCLK and voltage offset

Maybe I'm the last to figure this out, but at least on this motherboard, adaptive vcore (Gigabyte: DVID, "normal" vcore) apparently references the CPU base multiplier and not the CPU frequency. I was able to reach my 1.35vcore target with _much_ less offset using just 46x100 compared to 38x119.

The resulting CPU frequencies are almost the same, so I see no other way to figure why the latter would need ~0.1 more offset to reach the same vcore.

Curious if this is unique to Gigabyte mobos or if its common knowledge... or if I'm a noob genius


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unclefred*
> 
> RE: GA-Z170MX Gaming 5, i5-6600k, BCLK and voltage offset
> 
> Maybe I'm the last to figure this out, but at least on this motherboard, adaptive vcore (Gigabyte: DVID, "normal" vcore) apparently references the CPU base multiplier and not the CPU frequency. I was able to reach my 1.35vcore target with _much_ less offset using just 46x100 compared to 38x119.
> 
> The resulting CPU frequencies are almost the same, so I see no other way to figure why the latter would need ~0.1 more offset to reach the same vcore.
> 
> Curious if this is unique to Gigabyte mobos or if its common knowledge... or if I'm a noob genius


That's how adaptive works. If the multiplier is above the stock turbo ratio (so 40+ on a 6600K), then the voltage used will be what's set in adaptive. If your multiplier is less than 40, then stock voltages for those multipliers are used.


----------



## Unclefred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's how adaptive works. If the multiplier is above the stock turbo ratio (so 40+ on a 6600K), then the voltage used will be what's set in adaptive. If your multiplier is less than 40, then stock voltages for those multipliers are used.


I think I get it now... How does "stock turbo ratio" relate to "CPU Flex Ratio?" Is that a user-defined CPU ratio at/above which the voltage offset is applied? Or is this a question I should take to the Gigabyte section... I was unaware of any multiplier threshold that relates to user-defined offset. This is my first OC with intel if it isn't obvious already.

I've had CPU Flex as the same as my CPU core... maaybe I've been going about this wrong. Been making all my offset adjustments based on vcore at load so it hasn't been a problem yet.

Thanks I feel smarter now!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unclefred*
> 
> I think I get it now... How does "stock turbo ratio" relate to "CPU Flex Ratio?" Is that a user-defined CPU ratio at/above which the voltage offset is applied? Or is this a question I should take to the Gigabyte section... I was unaware of any multiplier threshold that relates to user-defined offset. This is my first OC with intel if it isn't obvious already.
> 
> I've had CPU Flex as the same as my CPU core... maaybe I've been going about this wrong. Been making all my offset adjustments based on vcore at load so it hasn't been a problem yet.
> 
> Thanks I feel smarter now!


I've never heard of Flex ratio before, might be a gigabyte thing.


----------



## djsolidsnake86

i have a 6600k with 1.30vcore and 4,5ghz..
the vcore is good or can i try 1.29 - 1.28? there is someone that have stability with vcore less than 1.30 ad 4.5ghz?


----------



## Unclefred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsolidsnake86*
> 
> i have a 6600k with 1.30vcore and 4,5ghz..
> the vcore is good or can i try 1.29 - 1.28? there is someone that have stability with vcore less than 1.30 ad 4.5ghz?


Doesn't hurt to try, no 2 pieces of silicone are the same.

Or you could keep the vcore and bump BCLK to 101 and see if it's still stable.
Or leave it for the unknown future and enjoy the stability headroom.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Normal behaviour. Its as the above poster says the LLC. Mine is set at 1.375 in bios which is usually gets me bouncing between 1.37 and 1.4. The 1.4 spikes are very few and far between so it doesnt really need to be taken under consideration. That is at LLC 5. If I set LLC 4 then I get a little bit of droop. So i may stil bounce to 1.38 or so but it may drop to 1.36 in which case im unstable. I therefore have to increase voltage to compensate. So I do not go under 1.37 which is almost my cut off.
> 
> Now the level you use for LLC needs to be up to you and what you feel comfortable. With what I have tried I have found that 5 seems approx the best for 4.7 but for 4.6 I go for LLC 4 as my overall voltage is lower. I personally prefer droop over rise most of the time, its just I found llc5 to give the most stable range at 4.7.


Got it. Any advice on VCCIO and SA voltages in that case? It seems to me those are quite high in Auto.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Got it. Any advice on VCCIO and SA voltages in that case? It seems to me those are quite high in Auto.


Auto should be fine for anything at least up until 3200. I was on auto for my 3200 ram but when I switched to 3600 i found that auto was giving me 1.25 vccio and 1.3 as which is max and a little higher than I would like. It was stable at that voltage so I began to lower each a few notches and retested. I got vccio down to 1.225 and SA down to 1.25 aswell.

If your around the 1.15 to 1.2 mark at 3000 with auto then just leave it alone as that's fine.

**bare in mind I'm on a maximus viii hero


----------



## JnLoader

Question for you guys!

Have played around with different timings and found what seem to be stable in various stress testing progs.
But the thing is when in windows use or gaming, strange things happen like it wont see my gamepad. When I back down on the timings everything seems right again.

May it be that stupid that say OCCT/ Realbench/Aida 64 are perfectly stable for hours, and when e.x gaming it all went to he.. ?









Am confused here, shouldent it be stable when stresstesting says so ?
Is it really this tricky with memory timings ?

And when im at it, how can I make my rig show up here in sig ?
Stupid question I know, but I cant find it where in my settings how much I look








Best regards!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Question for you guys!
> 
> Have played around with different timings and found what seem to be stable in various stress testing progs.
> But the thing is when in windows use or gaming, strange things happen like it wont see my gamepad. When I back down on the timings everything seems right again.
> 
> May it be that stupid that say OCCT/ Realbench/Aida 64 are perfectly stable for hours, and when e.x gaming it all went to he.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am confused here, shouldent it be stable when stresstesting says so ?
> Is it really this tricky with memory timings ?
> 
> And when im at it, how can I make my rig show up here in sig ?
> Stupid question I know, but I cant find it where in my settings how much I look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards!


None of those stress tests really test your memory. Try Memtest/memtest pro (windows) or Google Stressapptest (linux)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Question for you guys!
> 
> Have played around with different timings and found what seem to be stable in various stress testing progs.
> But the thing is when in windows use or gaming, strange things happen like it wont see my gamepad. When I back down on the timings everything seems right again.
> 
> May it be that stupid that say OCCT/ Realbench/Aida 64 are perfectly stable for hours, and when e.x gaming it all went to he.. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am confused here, shouldent it be stable when stresstesting says so ?
> Is it really this tricky with memory timings ?
> 
> And when im at it, how can I make my rig show up here in sig ?
> Stupid question I know, but I cant find it where in my settings how much I look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards!


as Yuh said, download a copy of HCI memtest and run in according to the instructions provided by the author.

How-to link in my sig for adding your rig.


----------



## llantant

As the other two have said. HCI memtest split equally among each thread so for example. With an i7 6700 (8 threads) and 16gb.

I usually have about 14gb available in windows at any time, you can check in task manager.

Ill go 95% of that which is 13'300 then I will divide that by 8 threads on my 6700k. So thats roughly 1600 each (its a bit over but thats fine). So I will run 8 instances of HCI memtest with 1600mb in each instance.

You need to run it for at least 1000% coverage (I personally do 1500 - 2000, it will take sometime).

Alternatively you can install Linux mint on Hard drive or USB stick and run Stressapp. Check out the Memory Stability link in my sig. This needs to be run for 1 or even better 2 hours.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> None of those stress tests really test your memory. Try Memtest/memtest pro (windows) or Google Stressapptest (linux)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as Yuh said, download a copy of HCI memtest and run in according to the instructions provided by the author.
> 
> How-to link in my sig for adding your rig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> As the other two have said. HCI memtest split equally among each thread so for example. With an i7 6700 (8 threads) and 16gb.
> 
> I usually have about 14gb available in windows at any time, you can check in task manager.
> 
> Ill go 95% of that which is 13'300 then I will divide that by 8 threads on my 6700k. So thats roughly 1600 each (its a bit over but thats fine). So I will run 8 instances of HCI memtest with 1600mb in each instance.
> 
> You need to run it for at least 1000% coverage (I personally do 1500 - 2000, it will take sometime).
> 
> Alternatively you can install Linux mint on Hard drive or USB stick and run Stressapp. Check out the Memory Stability link in my sig. This needs to be run for 1 or even better 2 hours.


Hey and thanks a lot guys!

Will do as you said, but surely those apps would find fault sooner or later, they should stress the whole system. But I guess it aint that easy then, memory seems really tricky.

Will d/l those apps and test ASAP and report back









Thanks again guys for helping this noob out, really grateful.
You are asesome


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> As the other two have said. HCI memtest split equally among each thread so for example. With an i7 6700 (8 threads) and 16gb.
> 
> I usually have about 14gb available in windows at any time, you can check in task manager.
> 
> Ill go 95% of that which is 13'300 then I will divide that by 8 threads on my 6700k. So thats roughly 1600 each (its a bit over but thats fine). So I will run 8 instances of HCI memtest with 1600mb in each instance.
> 
> You need to run it for at least 1000% coverage (I personally do 1500 - 2000, it will take sometime).
> 
> Alternatively you can install Linux mint on Hard drive or USB stick and run Stressapp. Check out the Memory Stability link in my sig. This needs to be run for 1 or even better 2 hours.


Do you need a pro version of memtest for this? I don't see those settings in the free.


----------



## llantant

Something like that.

** Thats relative to me ofc. 8 threads, 16gb. 12800 used.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Do you need a pro version of memtest for this? I don't see those settings in the free.


the Pro version costs $5 and allows for the use of a bat file to open and assign ram to each instance. well worth the pocket change.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the Pro version costs $5 and allows for the use of a bat file to open and assign ram to each instance. well worth the pocket change.


Ill have to get on that myself. The amount I have used it, its worth that regardless.


----------



## JnLoader

Have now tested in the old trusty Memtes86 - non + version, and it have run several hours when I upped the Dram voltage and IO/SA to 1.1 Volt!

Have not tested the HCI Memtest you mentioned tho. Have no clue how to set it up correct. Same goes for the Google stress app.
But as you say I should use them I guess they are much better









But say I start with HCI memtest, how much should I give the 4 instances as I have 16GB ram - 1600mb each or more ?


----------



## Raendor

I get quite high VCCIO and SA readings for my 2800 MHz memory in bios if I set it on auto. It shows 1.16 VCCIO and 1.2-1.21 on SA. looks like too much for that memory on my opinion.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Have now tested in the old trusty Memtes86 - non + version, and it have run several hours when I upped the Dram voltage and IO/SA to 1.1 Volt!
> 
> Have not tested the HCI Memtest you mentioned tho. Have no clue how to set it up correct. Same goes for the Google stress app.
> But as you say I should use then I guess they are much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But say I start with HCI memtest, how much should I give the 4 instances as I have 16GB ram - 1600mb each or more ?


Memtest 86+ isnt very good for stability testing. It really only lets you know if you have broken ram. I would not use that for what you need.

** 1600 I use for 16gb but it depends on how much windows is using.

Open task manager and check for available ram then use approx 90% of that to make sure you still have some headroom and it doesnt go into page file.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> I get quite high VCCIO and SA readings for my 2800 MHz memory in bios if I set it on auto. It shows 1.16 VCCIO and 1.2-1.21 on SA. looks like too much for that memory on my opinion.


That is fine for 2800-3200. Sounds about right to me, I would personally leave that on auto at those values.

If you set ram to default 2133mhz it will most likely reduce those values.

Remember 2800 is still Overclocked even if its the rated spec of the RAM.

If you are really concerned then you can try decrease from there but at that voltage you need not bother. It will just gave you unnecessary headaches.

The only reason I done mine at 3600mhz is because I was at the max 24/7 voltage for vccio/sa which is said to be 1.25 vccio and 1.3 SA. Again that is also only speculative.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> That is fine for 2800-3200. Sounds about right to me, I would personally leave that on auto at those values.
> 
> If you set ram to default 2133mhz it will most likely reduce those values.
> 
> Remember 2800 is still Overclocked even if its the rated spec of the RAM.
> 
> If you are really concerned then you can try decrease from there but at that voltage you need not bother. It will just gave you unnecessary headaches.
> 
> The only reason I done mine at 3600mhz is because I was at the max 24/7 voltage for vccio/sa which is said to be 1.25 vccio and 1.3 SA. Again that is also only speculative.


Well, vccio being 1.16 on auto is ok. However I've read that SA shouldn't exceed 1.2 which in my case it does a bit and makes me worry. But you say it's normal? Yeah, when I tried 2133 vccio and sa were very low, but obviously I don't want to run memory lower than what it's capable of and ideally get it to 3000-3200


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Well, vccio being 1.16 on auto is ok. However I've read that SA shouldn't exceed 1.2 which in my case it does a bit and makes me worry. But you say it's normal? Yeah, when I tried 2133 vccio and sa were very low, but obviously I don't want to run memory lower than what it's capable of and ideally get it to 3000-3200


Where did you read that for SA?

Regardless I would not worry if it was me.

If your motherboard is rated for that speed Ram your are fine imo. Either run it at 2133 or overclocked, its up to you.

***
After checking up on your motherboard, I would be more than happy leave those voltages on auto for that speed.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Where did you read that for SA?
> 
> Regardless I would not worry if it was me.
> 
> If your motherboard is rated for that speed Ram your are fine imo. Either run it at 2133 or overclocked, its up to you.
> 
> ***
> After checking up on your motherboard, I would be more than happy leave those voltages on auto for that speed.


Ok, left it on auto. Been trying to play with memory now and tried to raise only frequency (2800->3000) and voltage (1.25->1.35), but leaving same timings (15-16-16-35) passed an hour of realbench, but crashed very fast in memtest (driver_corrupted_expool or something like that in bsod). Did the same as you recommended cause I've got 16 GB as well and about 14 GB free while in windows. Will try to run same test with recommended [email protected] rated settings.

But generally, why can memory crash in that case? What should be checked first? Voltage, timings? I tried to turn my memory in kind of the same model with same characteristics which only has bumped frequency to 3000 and voltage obviously comparing to mine.

******

Hmm, got the same error even with XMP settings ([email protected] 15-16-16-35)

Driver_corrupted_expool bsod


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Memtest 86+ isnt very good for stability testing. It really only lets you know if you have broken ram. I would not use that for what you need.
> 
> ** 1600 I use for 16gb but it depends on how much windows is using.
> 
> Open task manager and check for available ram then use approx 90% of that to make sure you still have some headroom and it doesnt go into page file.


Alright I see, thanks for the clarification!

I have around 14GB or more in Windows. Win usually seems to take 1.5Gb, so theres plenty free.
Will test with 16 as you say and look have much haedroom that will leave.

Thanks again









Update!
Something fishy here, 1600 only uses about half of my RAM. It should then be about 3200 or so.
And I cant set anymore then 2500 per instance and that only uses about 11GB with windows itself. I have almost 5GB RAM free. Ehh and I just have an 6660K so I then run 4 instances of Memtest!

Im a little confused here, what should I do ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Alright I see, thanks for the clarification!
> 
> I have around 14GB or more in Windows. Win usually seems to take 1.5Gb, so theres plenty free.
> Will test with 16 as you say and look have much haedroom that will leave.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update!
> Something fishy here, 1600 only uses about half of my RAM. It should then be about 3200 or so.
> And I cant set anymore then 2500 per instance and that only uses about 11GB with windows itself. I have almost 5GB RAM free. Ehh and I just have an 6660K so I then run 4 instances of Memtest!
> 
> Im a little confused here, what should I do ?


If you have a 6600k then thats 4 threads. I have a 6700k with HT and 8 threads. I divide by 8, you divide by 4.

The ram need to be split equally among each thread/core.

Only use 4 instances if your using a 4 core no ht processor.

So yeah 3200mb approx.

***
ahhh the 2500 thing. Someone will have to chime in on that, I havent had less than 8 threads for years.... Ill see what I can find now. I didn't think of the 2500 limit.

****
Looking at this post by Praz
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/150#post_24439510

He has used 2570mb per instance which I assume must be the max.

Praz knows his stuff so









Im sure someone will chime in as to the reasons why tho.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Ok, left it on auto. Been trying to play with memory now and tried to raise only frequency (2800->3000) and voltage (1.25->1.35), but leaving same timings (15-16-16-35) passed an hour of realbench, but crashed very fast in memtest (driver_corrupted_expool or something like that in bsod). Did the same as you recommended cause I've got 16 GB as well and about 14 GB free while in windows. Will try to run same test with recommended [email protected] rated settings.
> 
> But generally, why can memory crash in that case? What should be checked first? Voltage, timings? I tried to turn my memory in kind of the same model with same characteristics which only has bumped frequency to 3000 and voltage obviously comparing to mine.
> 
> ******
> 
> Hmm, got the same error even with XMP settings ([email protected] 15-16-16-35)
> 
> Driver_corrupted_expool bsod


I see your also posting in the memory stability forums. Silent Scone knows his stuff, so I suggest keeping to one thread. Too many cooks and all that.

I would not worry either way tho at absolutely worst case scenario and you have bad ram then I'm sure it can be RMA'd.

You honestly have to start trying all these things at stock to try and narrow down potential errors. You seem to love to jump the gun a bit if you dont mind me saying


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I see your also posting in the memory stability forums. Silent Scone knows his stuff, so I suggest keeping to one thread. Too many cooks and all that.
> 
> I would not worry either way tho at absolutely worst case scenario and you have bad ram then I'm sure it can be RMA'd.
> 
> You honestly have to start trying all these things at stock to try and narrow down potential errors. You seem to love to jump the gun a bit if you dont mind me saying


Thanks mate







I absolutely don't mind. Problem is, when i tried one thing - I discovered the other. And now my trouble is that somehow my memory crashes to bsod when I started to work with HCI memtest. Yeah, I will leave all the memory issues to the specific thread and post here only CPU-relevant stuff. I was just troubled that when I reverted eveything to stock and loaded only XMP - I was still crashing.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If you have a 6600k then thats 4 threads. I have a 6700k with HT and 8 threads. I divide by 8, you divide by 4.
> 
> The ram need to be split equally among each thread/core.
> 
> Only use 4 instances if your using a 4 core no ht processor.
> 
> So yeah 3200mb approx.
> 
> ***
> ahhh the 2500 thing. Someone will have to chime in on that, I havent had less than 8 threads for years.... Ill see what I can find now. I didn't think of the 2500 limit.
> 
> ****
> Looking at this post by Praz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/150#post_24439510
> 
> He has used 2570mb per instance which I assume must be the max.
> 
> Praz knows his stuff so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure someone will chime in as to the reasons why tho.


Yeah thats what I figure, so I have to use about 3200Mb, but to bad I cant do it. Have looked in the memory timings thread and see that he uses 2570 as you said.
Im wondering, maybe it's couse I use the free version, and one have to buy the Pro version for it to work.

I was about to get me an 6700k, but in the end went with the 6600k to save some cash









Well I will look into the google stress program, seems to be the best. Have never used Linux tho, so heres hoping the noob I am can get it to work!

Anyway, thanks again Sir, appreciated as allways


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Yeah thats what I figure, so I have to use about 3200Mb, but to bad I cant do it. Have looked in the memory timings thread and see that he uses 2570 as you said.
> Im wondering, maybe it's couse I use the free version, and one have to buy the Pro version for it to work.
> 
> I was about to get me an 6700k, but in the end went with the 6600k to save some cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I will look into the google stress program, seems to be the best. Have never used Linux tho, so heres hoping the noob I am can get it to work!
> 
> Anyway, thanks again Sir, appreciated as allways


The windows limit is 2500 so either version won't go over that I don't think.

If praz used 2570 for 16gb stability on a 6600k then I am sure that would be fine.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The windows limit is 2500 so either version won't go over that I don't think.
> 
> If praz used 2570 for 16gb stability on a 6600k then I am sure that would be fine.


Aah okey, never known about this windows limitation.
Well you learn something everyday - in a good day and this day have been awesome, big thanks to you guys helping this noob out


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JnLoader*
> 
> Aah okey, never known about this windows limitation.
> Well you learn something everyday - in a good day and this day have been awesome, big thanks to you guys helping this noob out


----------



## madmanmarz

Man who knew that a motherboard can make such a difference. I was previously at 4.6~1.35v with good ram speeds/timings and I had to replace the board with the same model and this one is freaking super tempermental. I delidded the CPU and i'm running direct die and although my temps seem better, they spike up just as high as previous levels. I'm also noting that the 4th core (#3) is always at a much lower temp than the others but 90% of the time is the core that fails stressing.

This is so aggravating because i'm having to use much higher vcore to stabilize things and I still cant' find anything I'm happy with. I still get random bluescreens, sometimes stressing will pass for 30 minutes and then I bump up the vcore and it fails in seconds. RAGGHHHH I wish I had my old board back =(


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The windows limit is 2500 so either version won't go over that I don't think.
> 
> If praz used 2570 for 16gb stability on a 6600k then I am sure that would be fine.


All unused memory option at least on the pro version takes 3170m for me as a limit, so 4 x 3170 ~ 12.7gb. From what I see that's as close as you can get on a non-ht against a 16gb setup.


----------



## JnLoader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> All unused memory option at least on the pro version takes 3170m for me as a limit, so 4 x 3170 ~ 12.7gb. From what I see that's as close as you can get on a non-ht against a 16gb setup.


Alright good to know, and the pro version seems great, maybe I will cash out for it!

Thanks for your input


----------



## fishyswaz

Just thought I'd post to say thanks for the thread, loads of good info in here.

I've been tinkering with my 6700k for a bit oc'ing, know I didn't win the silicone lottery but the chips half decent - I'd settled on a 4.6 oc with 1.36v Vcore for 24/7, LLC6 on a Ranger VIII under a custom hardline loop (that takes in 2 980ti's as well, first WC build - well happy).

Got the urge to delid my CPU, which I managed to do pretty much risk free by using cut-up bits of a thin plastic food carton (grapes container) from a supermarket lol. Took under 30 minutes.

Results from the delid were pretty good - prior to it I could run 4.7 on the cores @ 1.4 Vcore with LLC6 taking me up to 1.456 at times. After the delid I'm down to 4.7 @ 1.39 Vcore with the odd spike @ 1.424 Vcore (seems to happen if a core hits 60°+). Need to tinker with it (especially the LLC) to see if I can get it any lower.

The delid lowered my temps by -11°C across all cores, think the extra thermal headroom allowed for a little less voltage - Prime 28.7 now only hits 60° during tests, and IBT about 71° on a quiet fan profile. Gaming @ 4K I'm in the 50° region.


----------



## ManofGod1000

I did not have this issue with my AMD R9 290 card. However, I decided to stress test my computer today and no matter the settings, when I am using IBT High settings, the Nvidia driver eventually crashes and the computer locks up. (EVGA 980 Ti with the latest Nvidia driver.) I honestly do not consider my system unstable but, i do think that the Nvidia driver is having issues though. (Probably not the card since it is not being stressed or really used at that point.) I am going to try realbench and see what happens though.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I did not have this issue with my AMD R9 290 card. However, I decided to stress test my computer today and no matter the settings, when I am using IBT High settings, the Nvidia driver eventually crashes and the computer locks up. (EVGA 980 Ti with the latest Nvidia driver.) I honestly do not consider my system unstable but, i do think that the Nvidia driver is having issues though. (Probably not the card since it is not being stressed or really used at that point.) I am going to try realbench and see what happens though.


Do you have something like afterburner or precisionx running?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Do you have something like afterburner or precisionx running?


Precision X is running in the background. So, that would do it?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Precision X is running in the background. So, that would do it?


Well to steal some sound advice just yesterday from Silent Scone in another thread.

Re try with precision X turned off. It can interfere with memtest anyway, so I don't see why ITB at high mem would be any different.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Well to steal some sound advice just yesterday from Silent Scone in another thread.
> 
> Re try with precision X turned off. It can interfere with memtest anyway, so I don't see why ITB at high mem would be any different.


Yeah, that did it, thanks.







I just removed it since I have not really been overclocking the card anyways and the OSD gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Yeah, that did it, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just removed it since I have not really been overclocking the card anyways and the OSD gets in the way sometimes.


Im not a fan of the new precision X myself. I've got 2 evga cards and they are a fantastic company but I just could not handle the input lag on precisionX at startup. Sometimes I couldn't even type for over a minute when first switching on my PC.

Anyway, I switched to MSI afterburner and never looked back! Its great.


----------



## Raendor

Oh yeah, looks like precision can cause you some trouble.


----------



## zaubara

What BIOS would you guys recommend for a Maximus VIII Ranger?

I'm back to 1001, as I just tried to upgrade to 1302 and my old stable settings no longer work:

6600K
-> [email protected] @1.42V Manual LLC6
2x Kingston HyperX Fury 2133
-> DDR4-2800 14-15-28 @1.35V

Looks like the 2800 settings no longer boot (2600 seems to work) - any major changes or setting funks I'm unaware of? Any major mistakes on my side?


----------



## 0xzz

so after reading a little here makes me think i messed something up installing my cpu cooling AND i got a "bad" cpu (6700k)...
i installed a EK Monoblock for my Asus M8 Hero a few days ago and im testing my system sice yesterday.
my current overclock for daily use is 4.5GHz @ 1.3V (same as on air). i tried setting it to 4.7 @ 1.4V but x264 16T crashes my pc after a few minutes so that was a disappointment... i then tried 4.7 at 1.42V but after 5 minutes my temps were at 80°C and i aborted the test.
i have a ek coolstream pe 360 and a 240 in my loop (and my 980ti) so are these temps normal?
i had to remove my monoblock after installing it because i forgot to remove the plastic covers on the heat pads and i did not re-apply my thermal paste, i just put the block back on. was that a mistake or does it not matter?

Regards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> so after reading a little here makes me think i messed something up installing my cpu cooling AND i got a "bad" cpu (6700k)...
> i installed a EK Monoblock for my Asus M8 Hero a few days ago and im testing my system sice yesterday.
> my current overclock for daily use is 4.5GHz @ 1.3V (same as on air). i tried setting it to 4.7 @ 1.4V but x264 16T crashes my pc after a few minutes so that was a disappointment... i then tried 4.7 at 1.42V but after 5 minutes my temps were at 80°C and i aborted the test.
> i have a ek coolstream pe 360 and a 240 in my loop (and my 980ti) so are these temps normal?
> i had to remove my monoblock after installing it because i forgot to remove the plastic covers on the heat pads and i did not re-apply my thermal paste, i just put the block back on. was that a mistake or does it not matter?
> 
> Regards


seems like you corrected the "mistake". monoblocks are notorious for sensitivity to fitment, seating and proper torquing of the mount. Be careful not to overtighten.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like you corrected the "mistake". monoblocks are notorious for sensitivity to fitment, seating and proper torquing of the mount. Be careful not to overtighten.


How have i corrected my mistake? I havent done anything, right now im just thinking what could be the issue


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> How have i corrected my mistake? I havent done anything, right now im just thinking what could be the issue


You removed the protective plastic from the block face, and used TIM (I assume). If it's still running hot, remove the mono-block with a straight up motion and examine the contact points by looking at the TIM spread. If it looks like all contact points are good, reapply and reseat. Main thhing is to NOT over tighten or tighten unevenly... actually count turns if you have to.
I assumed it was failing x264 due to the monoblock... which IMO cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You removed the protective plastic from the block face, and used TIM (I assume). If it's still running hot, remove the mono-block with a straight up motion and examine the contact points by looking at the TIM spread. If it looks like all contact points are good, reapply and reseat. Main thhing is to NOT over tighten or tighten unevenly... actually count turns if you have to.
> I assumed it was failing x264 due to the monoblock... which IMO cause more problems than they solve.


no i removed the protective plastic from the thermal pads, not the block. when i took the block away the thermal paste was spread evenly across the cpu. yeah i will remove it and apply mx2, im currently using the enclosed ek TIM.
ok i did not know i had to pay so special attention to tightening the block, i tightened it like i do all blocks, cross pattern and only one turn at a time.

Edit: Does it matter if i tighten the cpu socket screws first and then the vrm screws? the manual lists the vrm screws first but i tightened the socket screws first as i thought this would give it more stability


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> no i removed the protective plastic from the thermal pads, not the block. when i took the block away the thermal paste was spread evenly across the cpu. yeah i will remove it and apply mx2, im currently using the enclosed ek TIM.
> ok i did not know i had to pay so special attention to tightening the block, i tightened it like i do all blocks, cross pattern and only one turn at a time.
> 
> Edit: Does it matter if i tighten the cpu socket screws first and then the vrm screws? the manual lists the vrm screws first but i tightened the socket screws first as i thought this would give it more stability


yes, tighten from the inner most to the outermost in a radial pattern. No guarantees tho... a mono cannot adapt to irregularities in the MB like separate blocks can.
And just to be sure.. EK monos come with plastic on the contact surfaces. You did remove these - right?


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, tighten from the inner most to the outermost in a radial pattern. No guarantees tho... a mono cannot adapt to irregularities in the MB like separate blocks can.
> And just to be sure.. EK monos come with plastic on the contact surfaces. You did remove these - right?


yeah i removed the big one on the bottom of the block


----------



## Zaen

Not sure if it has been mentioned but new bios, 1104, for the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming at Asus global, at least when i check my CPU.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/

Came out 01/14/2016 will try something when i have time but probably just install set same OC and check with OCCT tomorrow. Others may want to try prime and see if it has fixed the prime bug


----------



## error-id10t

The latest releases from ASUS include 6A so you should be good..


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, tighten from the inner most to the outermost in a radial pattern. No guarantees tho... a mono cannot adapt to irregularities in the MB like separate blocks can.
> And just to be sure.. EK monos come with plastic on the contact surfaces. You did remove these - right?


i just tightened the screws a little more and it seems to have helped a little bit, these are my temps after one x264 16T run (7minutes) on 4.7GHz @1.42V
Temperature#1 is my water temp



Edit: aaand my pc just crashed after 5 minutes of realbench at 4.7ghz @ 1.42V... wow i got a crappy cpu


----------



## benkies

Hi, I set my 6700k multiplier to 49 and voltage to 1.445 Manual in Bios (Asus hero VIII) but it's displayed as 1.472 in both CPUz and HWmonitor. Is this a known error or a setting in Bios adjusts my voltage?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishyswaz*
> 
> Just thought I'd post to say thanks for the thread, loads of good info in here.
> 
> I've been tinkering with my 6700k for a bit oc'ing, know I didn't win the silicone lottery but the chips half decent - I'd settled on a 4.6 oc with 1.36v Vcore for 24/7, LLC6 on a Ranger VIII under a custom hardline loop (that takes in 2 980ti's as well, first WC build - well happy).
> 
> Got the urge to delid my CPU, which I managed to do pretty much risk free by using cut-up bits of a thin plastic food carton (grapes container) from a supermarket lol. Took under 30 minutes.
> 
> Results from the delid were pretty good - prior to it I could run 4.7 on the cores @ 1.4 Vcore with LLC6 taking me up to 1.456 at times. After the delid I'm down to 4.7 @ 1.39 Vcore with the odd spike @ 1.424 Vcore (seems to happen if a core hits 60°+). Need to tinker with it (especially the LLC) to see if I can get it any lower.
> 
> The delid lowered my temps by -11°C across all cores, think the extra thermal headroom allowed for a little less voltage - Prime 28.7 now only hits 60° during tests, and IBT about 71° on a quiet fan profile. Gaming @ 4K I'm in the 50° region.


I think that ODD spike bro is because of the svid support? just guessing.

I used 1.260v for my 4.6Ghz but it's showing 1.248 core voltage in CPU-Z. and in full load using IBT my max temp is 70c. I think I need to delid my cpu and I will get better results. since I can use 4.8Ghz with 1.350 with +.050 offset vcore. and will reach up to 80c. that's hot without electric fan running or AC on. XD


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I think that ODD spike bro is because of the svid support? just guessing.
> 
> I used 1.260v for my 4.6Ghz but it's showing 1.248 core voltage in CPU-Z. and in full load using IBT my max temp is 70c. I think I need to delid my cpu and I will get better results. since I can use 4.8Ghz with 1.350 with +.050 offset vcore. and will reach up to 80c. that's hot without electric fan running or AC on. XD


Those temps are fine with ITB in my opinion. ITB runs hot! I think I'm 80ish for 4.7 @ 1.37v.

Doesn't make me want to delid though because nothing runs like ITB. Even encoding I barely touch 70.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> Hi, I set my 6700k multiplier to 49 and voltage to 1.445 Manual in Bios (Asus hero VIII) but it's displayed as 1.472 in both CPUz and HWmonitor. Is this a known error or a setting in Bios adjusts my voltage?


Set your LLC to 5 or if you want more droop then 4. I personally use 5 as DMM matches what SW shows and "normal" programs match what BIOS shows so it's nice, if you use x264 etc then it rises slightly still.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halbs*
> 
> *Username:* Halbs
> *CPU Model:* 6700k
> *Base Clock:* 100mhz
> *Core Multiplier:* 46
> *Core Frequency:* 4600mhz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4300mhz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* Offset +60
> *Vcore*: 1.296v
> *FCLK:* 1000mhz
> *Cooling Solution:* 120mm AIO cooler
> *Stability Test:* OCCT 4.4.1 for 1hr, x264 16 thread 11+ hrs
> *Batch Number:* L537B214 Malaysia
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 15-16-16-35
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.384v
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Gaming itx/ac
> *LLC Setting:* Level 2
> *Misc Comments*: Haven't really been able to push max oc because of sub-par cooling. Still, very happy with this 24/7 oc in a small itx case. I'll try to run x264 test overnight to make sure it's rock solid. x264 image included


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> *Username:* SimpleTech
> *CPU Model:* Intel i7-6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100
> *Core Multiplier:* 46
> *Core Frequency:* 4600
> *Cache Frequency:* 4000
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.355v
> *Vcore:* 1.332v
> *FCLK:* 800
> *Cooling Solution:* Custom water cooling
> *Stability Test:* x264 16T 12+ hours
> 
> *Batch Number:* L535B053, Malaysia
> *Ram Speed:* 2133 (15-15-15-35-2T)
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.20v
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
> *LLC Setting:* High
> *Misc Comments:* BIOS tweaked with the latest OROM, EFI driver, and CPU Microcode (v35).


You have both been charted, thank you.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Those temps are fine with ITB in my opinion. ITB runs hot! I think I'm 80ish for 4.7 @ 1.37v.
> 
> Doesn't make me want to delid though because nothing runs like ITB. Even encoding I barely touch 70.


Yeah when I am playing BF4 the temps only plays around 54-64c but most of the time 54c using my 4.6Ghz clock 1.260v.

my 4.7 is using 1.328v (shown in cpu-z) is that correct voltage? but I set it to 1.350v offset -.050







it's stable also i just don't see its use for daily task/gaming.
4.8 is 1.350-1.4. but I don't like hot temps.
I even tried 5Ghz using the 1.450 -.050 offset and I even validated it. XD but I didn't do stress testing. no balls to do that...

Ive seen some users here who uses 1.400v and above. is it really safe to use vcores from 1.350 to 1.450? some are using 1.47 or .48 as ive seen in the statistics.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Yeah when I am playing BF4 the temps only plays around 54-64c but most of the time 54c using my 4.6Ghz clock 1.260v.
> 
> my 4.7 is using 1.328v (shown in cpu-z) is that correct voltage? but I set it to 1.350v offset -.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's stable also i just don't see its use for daily task/gaming.
> 4.8 is 1.350-1.4. but I don't like hot temps.
> I even tried 5Ghz using the 1.450 -.050 offset and I even validated it. XD but I didn't do stress testing. no balls to do that...
> 
> Ive seen some users here who uses 1.400v and above. is it really safe to use vcores from 1.350 to 1.450? some are using 1.47 or .48 as ive seen in the statistics.


Right now guidelines are 1.45v and under.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Yeah when I am playing BF4 the temps only plays around 54-64c but most of the time 54c using my 4.6Ghz clock 1.260v.
> 
> my 4.7 is using 1.328v (shown in cpu-z) is that correct voltage? but I set it to 1.350v offset -.050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's stable also i just don't see its use for daily task/gaming.
> 4.8 is 1.350-1.4. but I don't like hot temps.
> I even tried 5Ghz using the 1.450 -.050 offset and I even validated it. XD but I didn't do stress testing. no balls to do that...
> 
> Ive seen some users here who uses 1.400v and above. is it really safe to use vcores from 1.350 to 1.450? some are using 1.47 or .48 as ive seen in the statistics.


The stock voltage of my first 6700K was 1.42V at turbo. So 1.4V would be undervolting in my case. Skylake was designed to take higher voltages.


----------



## CyberVinZ

Hi all

I see a lot of users of 6700k but few 6600k...

I'm using an i5-6600k with a Be Quiet! Dark Pro 3 Air Cooler on an z170 Maximus Hero Asus Motherboard and i want to ask you what do you think of my overclocking...

Actually i'm at 4.6 Ghz (46x100) at 1.400 Vcore (1.408 in CPU-Z)

During x264 i'm at 72°Celsius Max with a Cache frequence of 4.4 GHz (Test pass with 4.6/4.3 with 70° Max and 4.6/4.4 but not with a cache of 4.6/4.5 and 4.6/4.6)

To be clear, my BIOS setup is:

Core multiplier 46x
Cache Freq 44x
BCLK 100
XMP Enable with DDR4 2400 12-13-13-35 at 1.350 V (Constructor profile XMP 1)
Core voltage: 1.400v (Manual Mode)
Enhanced turbo disabled
TPU : Keep Current Setting
EPU disabled
CPU SVID disabled
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max : 255
Intel SpredStep disabled
CPU C-state disabled
All other voltages (SA, IO, PLL,...): auto
Fclk : auto
LLC set to level 5

Could i hope a best Core Frequence like 4.7 GHz ?
What's the Max Vcore could i reach keeping my processor safe for a 24/7 OC (if possible) ?

Thank you for any answer and advice


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberVinZ*
> 
> What's the Max Vcore could i reach keeping my processor safe for a 24/7 OC (if possible) ?


Well the official papers say 1.52v but I'd personally try to stay below 1.45v, currently at 1.424 IIRC.


----------



## CannedBullets

Will there be a Skylake OC guide specifically for Asus boards?


----------



## Silent Scone

There is already, check my sig link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> i just tightened the screws a little more and it seems to have helped a little bit, these are my temps after one x264 16T run (7minutes) on 4.7GHz @1.42V
> Temperature#1 is my water temp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: aaand my pc just crashed after 5 minutes of realbench at 4.7ghz @ 1.42V... wow i got a crappy cpu


At least the temps are a bit better, tho 1 core is significantly hotter than the other 3, and the Package is climbing (keep package below 90C, ideally no higher than 80). Did RB crash during the bench? Is your GPU at stock?
That cpu is a candidate for delid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benkies*
> 
> Hi, I set my 6700k multiplier to 49 and voltage to 1.445 Manual in Bios (Asus hero VIII) but it's displayed as 1.472 in both CPUz and HWmonitor. Is this a known error or a setting in Bios adjusts my voltage?


It's not an error. What matters is th eload voltage and it depends on the LLC. Remember, cpuZ and HWm can only report 16mVB increments, and will report the next highest bin. so 1.472 could be as low as 1.457V actual. Only way to know for certain is to measure with a DMM.


----------



## CyberVinZ

Thanks for the replies









Here, i have pass a test at 4.6 GHz with a Cache Frequence of 4.6 GHz too (Min/Max 46/46) <==> 69°Celsius Max at 1.405v

But... CPU-Z show a Vcore of 1.408 and sometime 1.424v... normal ?

I have try to pass the test at 4.7GHz but the i5 has failed with a BSOD Clock_Watchdog_Timeout at 1.430v
Even i change LLC to level 6, CPU-Z showed more than 1.45v <==> 1.456v
Cache Frequence was 44 (so 44/47 multiplier)
I'm afraid to increase Vcore at more than 1.430...

I will run a x264 test all night to be sure my OC is stable at 4.6GHz...
Have you some advice if you think i can reach a stable OC at 4.7GHz ?

Thanks for all answers and advice


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> But... CPU-Z show a Vcore of 1.408 and sometime 1.424v... normal ?


Yes.
Quote:


> I have try to pass the test at 4.7GHz but the i5 has failed with a BSOD Clock_Watchdog_Timeout at 1.430v
> Even i change LLC to level 6, CPU-Z showed more than 1.45v <==> 1.456v
> Cache Frequence was 44 (so 44/47 multiplier)
> I'm afraid to increase Vcore at more than 1.430...


Drop the cache to 40x if you're not sure of its stability.

By increasing LLC, you're increasing Vcore but doing it in a technically worse way. There's little difference. If you want more Vcore, use LLC 5 and raise the Vcore. If you don't, lower the overclock.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> At leastr the temps are a bit better, tho i core is significantly hotter than the other 3, and the Package is climbing (keep package below 90C, ideally no higher than 80). Did RB crash during the bench? Is your GPU at stock?
> That cpu is a candidate for delid.


my gpu was not overclocked at the time. no i dont want to delid, im not THAT into cpu overclocking









i think i found the cause of my high temps under water, i disassembled my loop today and it turns out that i did not tighten the screws of my monoblock equally...



as you can see in the picture, i tightened the top 2 screws first so all the termal paste got pushed down, there is barely any TIM at the top... so i reapplied it and carefully tightened all the screws equally (i hope







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> my gpu was not overclocked at the time. no i dont want to delid, im not THAT into cpu overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i found the cause of my high temps under water, i disassembled my loop today and it turns out that i did not tighten the screws of my monoblock equally...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see in the picture, i tightened the top 2 screws first so all the termal paste got pushed down, there is barely any TIM at the top... so i reapplied it and carefully tightened all the screws equally (i hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


only problem I see is WAAAY too much TIM.


----------



## CyberVinZ

Thx Cyro999 ^^

And in my bios profile, all it's ok for you or i could improve some values ?


----------



## kinginthenorth

Hi guys,
Stumbled upon this place in my search for OC knowledge haha. I've never tried to OC before so this is all very new to me.

My setup is i7 6700k cooled by a Corsair H100iGTX, Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 Mobo, Ripjaws V 2400 ram.

After reading a bunch here and getting some failed stress tests, I've settled for a 4.6GHz OC, 100 BLCK, Manual 1.345v vcore, ram @ 2400 with 1.2v. I ran an overnight x264 @ 1.35 and it was stable. Then attempted 3.4v which didn't make it past an hour. Split the difference and 1.345v passed. (did about 60 loops)

So quick breakdown:
-Idle vcore @ 1.308-1.322v
-Stress vcore 1.248-1.26v
-Idle temps @ 22-25C
-Stress test temps were 54-57C

I have a few questions for you experts:
1. Do those above numbers look ok/safe to you?
2. Do I need to be worried about a 1.322v vcore hitting my cpu all the time and my cores always running at 4.6 GHz?
3. What I mention above is all I touched in the BIOS. The rest was left to the defaults/auto. Is that ok?

Side note, HWiNFO64 gave a very scary readout that must be a mistake, it said at one point my max vcore hit *2.004*! AIDA 64 gave my max vcore at 1.308. Seems like the x264 wouldn't be running in the morning still as my CPU would be fried if it hit that number. Temps never went over a max of 57C.
4. Do you even see anomalies like that with regard to vcore readings?

Thanks for any insight you can provide, this whole experience has been interesting if not a little scary haha! I've attached a screenshot I took this morning while still running the x264.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinginthenorth*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Stumbled upon this place in my search for OC knowledge haha. I've never tried to OC before so this is all very new to me.
> 
> My setup is i7 6700k cooled by a Corsair H100iGTX, Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 Mobo, Ripjaws V 2400 ram.
> 
> After reading a bunch here and getting some failed stress tests, I've settled for a 4.6GHz OC, 100 BLCK, Manual 1.345v vcore, ram @ 2400 with 1.2v. I ran an overnight x264 @ 1.35 and it was stable. Then attempted 3.4v which didn't make it past an hour. Split the difference and 1.345v passed. (did about 60 loops)
> 
> So quick breakdown:
> -Idle vcore @ 1.308-1.322v
> -Stress vcore 1.248-1.26v
> -Idle temps @ 22-25C
> -Stress test temps were 54-57C
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts:
> 1. Do those above numbers look ok/safe to you?
> 2. Do I need to be worried about a 1.322v vcore hitting my cpu all the time and my cores always running at 4.6 GHz?
> 3. What I mention above is all I touched in the BIOS. The rest was left to the defaults/auto. Is that ok?
> 
> Side note, HWiNFO64 gave a very scary readout that must be a mistake, it said at one point my max vcore hit *2.004*! AIDA 64 gave my max vcore at 1.308. Seems like the x264 wouldn't be running in the morning still as my CPU would be fried if it hit that number. Temps never went over a max of 57C.
> 4. Do you even see anomalies like that with regard to vcore readings?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can provide, this whole experience has been interesting if not a little scary haha! I've attached a screenshot I took this morning while still running the x264.


Looks safe, <1.4v is all safe, no need to worry at all.


----------



## kinginthenorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Looks safe, <1.4v is all safe, no need to worry at all.


Yeah i figured as much from reading on this forum, but then I read a bit more about adaptive vcores. Started getting worried that pumping 1.332v at the cpu all the time would be bad. Even with my cpu being relatively cool.

Also my vdroop on this gigabyte mobo seems to be pretty high at about .09v. But I guess its better for it to drop down than to spike over what I set manually (1.345v)

Thanks for taking a look and taking the time to respond!


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinginthenorth*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Stumbled upon this place in my search for OC knowledge haha. I've never tried to OC before so this is all very new to me.
> 
> My setup is i7 6700k cooled by a Corsair H100iGTX, Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7 Mobo, Ripjaws V 2400 ram.
> 
> After reading a bunch here and getting some failed stress tests, I've settled for a 4.6GHz OC, 100 BLCK, Manual 1.345v vcore, ram @ 2400 with 1.2v. I ran an overnight x264 @ 1.35 and it was stable. Then attempted 3.4v which didn't make it past an hour. Split the difference and 1.345v passed. (did about 60 loops)
> 
> So quick breakdown:
> -Idle vcore @ 1.308-1.322v
> -Stress vcore 1.248-1.26v
> -Idle temps @ 22-25C
> -Stress test temps were 54-57C
> 
> I have a few questions for you experts:
> 1. Do those above numbers look ok/safe to you?
> 2. Do I need to be worried about a 1.322v vcore hitting my cpu all the time and my cores always running at 4.6 GHz?
> 3. What I mention above is all I touched in the BIOS. The rest was left to the defaults/auto. Is that ok?
> 
> Side note, HWiNFO64 gave a very scary readout that must be a mistake, it said at one point my max vcore hit *2.004*! AIDA 64 gave my max vcore at 1.308. Seems like the x264 wouldn't be running in the morning still as my CPU would be fried if it hit that number. Temps never went over a max of 57C.
> 4. Do you even see anomalies like that with regard to vcore readings?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you can provide, this whole experience has been interesting if not a little scary haha! I've attached a screenshot I took this morning while still running the x264.


That's some epic vdroop. What LLC does that board have, sure looks like you could use it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinginthenorth*
> 
> Yeah i figured as much from reading on this forum, but then I read a bit more about adaptive vcores. Started getting worried that pumping 1.332v at the cpu all the time would be bad. Even with my cpu being relatively cool.


I think you're being paranoid.









If you want adaptive then go for it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberVinZ*
> 
> Thx Cyro999 ^^
> 
> And in my bios profile, all it's ok for you or i could improve some values ?


I don't see anything to improve~


----------



## kinginthenorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think you're being paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want adaptive then go for it.


Haha fair enough. Yeah I dont think my mobo has adaptive in this version of the BIOS (6). I think the beta version has it though, but I think I'm ok


----------



## kinginthenorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> That's some epic vdroop. What LLC does that board have, sure looks like you could use it.


Yeah I read somewhere that this was an issue for the board and that I could turn the llc to high instead of normal/auto to help combat this.

Is there risk associated with that level vdroop? Or is it more of a know what you are getting/consistency thing? Was nervous messing with the llc which is why I didn't do it haha. Might have to play with it.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

here is my validation in cpuz for my 4.6Ghz. I am always using manual vcore of 1.260 but I sometimes see 1.280vcore in hwmonitor.
http://valid.x86.fr/l1getr

I used the x264 16T stability test overnight. but before that I already tried using Intel Burn Test with 50 test and it also passed.



this weekend i will try my 4.7 setup and 4.8 setup using the x64 16T stress test. 5Ghz is for validation only and it's 80c+ without doing anything XD


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinginthenorth*
> 
> Yeah I read somewhere that this was an issue for the board and that I could turn the llc to high instead of normal/auto to help combat this.
> 
> Is there risk associated with that level vdroop? Or is it more of a know what you are getting/consistency thing? Was nervous messing with the llc which is why I didn't do it haha. Might have to play with it.


You worry too much









I run at 1.375 (spikes occasionally to 1.408) @ 4.7. There's plenty on here higher than that too even.

If your running stable at 4.6 at 1.2x due to your droop then that's a very good cpu you have. I need 1.31v absolute min for 4.6.

Your temps are also very good.

Now switch to adaptive and improve that OC!

Set yourself a voltage and thermal limit. (Mine is 1.4 and 70c with x264, realbench, maybe large ffts prime)


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only problem I see is WAAAY too much TIM.


yeah i know, its even worse because there is nothing at the top so there is even more at the bottom








well, now i made sure i only applied at most the amount of two grains of rice, i really hope my temps are fine know


----------



## CyberVinZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't see anything to improve~


ok









My night test wasn't a success... After 4h35 the H264 software has crached... Windows 10 error or processor error ?

So i have make few changes ==> increase Bclk at 100.22, decrease Cache at 45x and increase Vcore at 1.410v
==> 46x100.22 at 1.410 Vcore for a 4.61 GHz performance ==> pass 1 loop of x264 (BSOD at 1.405 Vcore) with a max temp at 70°Celsius

I will test this this night

Feel free to say me if you see some changes to make and thanks again


----------



## madmanmarz

Alright new or updated submisson:
@Darkwizzie


http://i.imgur.com/nieyT66.png

Username: madmanmarz
CPU Model: i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4200
Vcore in UEFI: +275 (offset)
Vcore: 1.440v
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Custom loop, delid reseal with Ceramique 2 on die/cap
Stability Test: 30 min prime 28.7 1344k ffts, 1 hour blend ffts, 2 hours blend 80% ram. 11 hours x264 bench (in picture), several hours of Fallout 4.

Batch Number: Malaysia L524B278
Ram Speed: DDR3 7-8-8 1T 1500mhz
Ram Voltage: 1.65v, auto all other voltages
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming K4/D3
LLC Setting: 2 (out of 4 being weakest)
Misc Comments: Updated after delid reseal.


----------



## Vario

4.6 ghz average is pretty decent on these new Intels. Do these chips handle voltage better than the previous i5/7s? 1.4v was fairly high for 24/7 Ivy and pretty standard for Sandy.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> 4.6 ghz average is pretty decent on these new Intels. Do these chips handle voltage better than the previous i5/7s? 1.4v was fairly high for 24/7 Ivy and pretty standard for Sandy.


Just guessing it's because they put the vrm back on the board


----------



## kinginthenorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> You worry too much


I've been hearing that a lot lately haha. Guess I'm just wired like that. When I saw that 2.004v max I almost crapped my pants. I really hope it was just a software glitch...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If your running stable at 4.6 at 1.2x due to your droop then that's a very good cpu you have. I need 1.31v absolute min for 4.6.


Maybe I need to run IBT or something that is a bit tougher to make sure it truly is stable. 60 loops on x264 seems legit, but who knows. It failed at 3.4v manual which probably dropped too low on the 1.2X spectrum or something, I don't exactly remember what it was. My VID/ cpu is calling for 3.3v or 3.5 I think but I guess it doesn't need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Now switch to adaptive and improve that OC!


I don't think my board can do that. I read something about it only being available in the beta BIOS. Something to look out for though.


----------



## dhaine

Username: dhaine
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4800
Vcore in UEFI: 1.39
Vcore: 1.424
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: corsair H110i gt with 2x Phanteks PH-F140XP (original corsair fan rattled) / i7 6700k binned at 4.8 by siliconlottery and delidded by them
Stability Test: custom x264 test at 16T

Batch Number: sorry i don't have this anymore
Ram Speed: 3600 16-18-18-35 1T (4x4)
Ram Voltage: dram voltage at 1.45v / vccio at 1.216 / vccsa at 1.264
Motherboard: asrock z170 oc formula with bios 2.0
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments: speedsteb disabled, c state disabled, vt-d disabled, intel virtualization disabled, spread spectrum disabled

screen of x264 5hours + :


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberVinZ*
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My night test wasn't a success... After 4h35 the H264 software has crached... Windows 10 error or processor error ?
> 
> So i have make few changes ==> increase Bclk at 100.22, decrease Cache at 45x and increase Vcore at 1.410v
> ==> 46x100.22 at 1.410 Vcore for a 4.61 GHz performance ==> pass 1 loop of x264 (BSOD at 1.405 Vcore) with a max temp at 70°Celsius
> 
> I will test this this night
> 
> Feel free to say me if you see some changes to make and thanks again


If you failed very fast at 1.405, there's little point testing 1.41

i passed 50 loops at 1.39 and eventually crashed several times there running everyday programs (not even x264, but Simulationcraft for World of Warcraft) so an early crash at 1.405 probably means using at least 1.42 for a 24/7 solid overclock. I still say go pass 50 loops then raise by 0.02 after this experience


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhaine*
> 
> Username: dhaine
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4800
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.39
> Vcore: 1.424
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: corsair H110i gt with 2x Phanteks PH-F140XP (original corsair fan rattled) / i7 6700k binned at 4.8 by siliconlottery and delidded by them
> Stability Test: custom x264 test at 16T
> 
> Batch Number: sorry i don't have this anymore
> Ram Speed: 3600 16-18-18-35 1T (4x4)
> Ram Voltage: dram voltage at 1.45v / vccio at 1.216 / vccsa at 1.264
> Motherboard: asrock z170 oc formula with bios 2.0
> LLC Setting: Level 1
> Misc Comments: speedsteb disabled, c state disabled, vt-d disabled, intel virtualization disabled, spread spectrum disabled
> 
> screen of x264 5hours + :


Very nice. I wish I would've known about them before I bought mine! Any ideas where these guys get their chips? Because I would imagine it would reduce the amount of good chips from their source(s).


----------



## MR-e

Do we have any good batches yet for Z170? Kind of like the J batches for X99? I just received this at the office!


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes.. I'd say 1.45V on skylake is okay IF:
> Equally important is the LLC setting: load-line overshoot and undershoot cause significant degradation (an event that can only be monitored using an oscilloscope). A healthy amount of vdroop at full load is a good thing.


Hi guys,

Just wanted some clarification regarding LLC. Lets say for example, a 4.7GHz CPU is stable with 1.35V under load. If we forget all the rest of the parameters and narrow down to the LLC level, we'd want to use a bios voltage of say ~1.38V. Then use a LLC that will drop the load voltage to 1.35V? Also, would that be too much of an undershoot? In terms of voltage level readings, I'd use Aida - no access to those fancy scopes. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks!

Edit - Oops sorry I forgot I had posted earlier, I should have edited my post above


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted some clarification regarding LLC. Lets say for example, a 4.7GHz CPU is stable with 1.35V under load. If we forget all the rest of the parameters and narrow down to the LLC level, we'd want to use a bios voltage of say ~1.38V. Then use a LLC that will drop the load voltage to 1.35V? Also, would that be too much of an undershoot? In terms of voltage level readings, I'd use Aida - no access to those fancy scopes. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit - Oops sorry I forgot I had posted earlier, I should have edited my post above


At stock settings INtel calls for a ceiling of 70mV on overshoot. Virus mode (read: p95 small FFT) is 200mV (can't permit that much droop and overclock). Shoot for 30mV droop at load this way you can guess that overshoot would not be more than say 50mV at load with a reasonable OC. I'm running 35mV droop with IBT load at 4.8/4.6. This is a grey area that is pretty much ignored by most overclockers tho, since most do not keeo a cpu for years...


----------



## MR-e

This will be my system for the next 3-5 years, so I'm going to play it safe with 35mV as well. Last item to arrive is the systemboard. Should have it tomorrow, can't wait to OC this weekend


----------



## error-id10t

Though that's stock and AFAIK LLC4 or 5 is not stock, honestly haven't checked but ASUS previously at least have always had AUTO = 8 pretty much which may be Intel stock/reference. If I also remember correctly there were the screenshots showing how small of a off-shoot there was for both LLC4 and LLC5 on ASUS boards making either choice a non-issue, more of a preference?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Though that's stock and AFAIK LLC4 or 5 is not stock, honestly haven't checked but ASUS previously at least have always had AUTO = 8 pretty much which may be Intel stock/reference. If I also remember correctly there were the screenshots showing how small of a off-shoot there was for both LLC4 and LLC5 on ASUS boards making either choice a non-issue, more of a preference?


That confused me... wut? I have LLC at 5 on this M8E... gives about 30-40mV droop. the intel spec is the guidance to MB MFRs for limits of overshoot. ASUS provides the ability to override in either direction (which we want, some other z170 boards are really bad with LLC settings)). yes, Auto LLC will add mV to the setting in bios on every MB I have, that's not mitigating overshoot (which you add on top of the load voltage, not the vcore set in bios).








AUTO = NO (until, for those settings I understand, I show myself otherwise







)

I think the best example is the p95 FFT768 data I posted.. all auto, the M8E runs 1.4+ vcore with auto everything (and bios 1202 or 1402beta). This (average) chip does 4.6/4.6 at 1.42V


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap the Extreme is slightly different from Hero, a BIOS or two back the LLC "changed" on our board, I can't remember now who you were making the comparisons with but LLC5 doesn't give droop on Hero.

eg, LLC5 1.34v BIOS = 1.344v SW = 1.341v DMM (normal non-virus programs). This is just what I see. With Prime etc it goes slightly higher. If I'd use LLC4 then I'd see droop etc etc.

So AUTO (AFAIK on this board) = 8. LLC8 is too much in anyone's language, I think that part makes sense? So my thought process was that this is what the Intel reference is (or maybe you called it as NO which again, Intel reference right - it raises volts), I'm thinking that because why else would ASUS AUTO set it to such a high vrise (<- insert correct term).

So then we go into BIOS and set LLC as we have the ability and to make it behave.

Scrap all that, I have no idea how it works. I just tried to check and after setting LLC to auto to see what it does I'm now being throttled @ 4giggles due to IA Max Turbo and changing LLC to any value won't remove that, need to reset BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap the Extreme is slightly different from Hero, a BIOS or two back the LLC "changed" on our board, I can't remember now who you were making the comparisons with but LLC5 doesn't give droop on Hero.
> 
> eg, LLC5 1.34v BIOS = 1.344v SW = 1.341v DMM (normal non-virus programs). This is just what I see. With Prime etc it goes slightly higher. If I'd use LLC4 then I'd see droop etc etc.
> 
> So AUTO (AFAIK on this board) = 8. LLC8 is too much in anyone's language, I think that part makes sense? So my thought process was that this is what the Intel reference is (or maybe you called it as NO which again, Intel reference right - it raises volts), I'm thinking that because why else would ASUS AUTO set it to such a high vrise (<- insert correct term).
> 
> So then we go into BIOS and set LLC as we have the ability and to make it behave.
> 
> Scrap all that, I have no idea how it works. I just tried to check and after setting LLC to auto to see what it does I'm now being throttled @ 4giggles due to IA Max Turbo and changing LLC to any value won't remove that, need to reset BIOS.


whoa.. damn. Sorry. But that shouldn't happen (as you obviously know)


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'd use Aida - no access to those fancy scopes.


You don't need a scope, just a digital multimeter which is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## CannedBullets

What's the max safe temp before degradation sets in?


----------



## xpfighter

I think that either my Mobo's Bios is bad or somethings wrong with my CPU.
If I do some slight OC in Windows everything works. If I do it via BIOS/EFI my PC wont even post.

I do actually have the same problem by each BIOS update. The system would not post. very strange.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Do we have any good batches yet for Z170? Kind of like the J batches for X99? I just received this at the office!


here is my 6700k... i have good OCing capability with this.


----------



## Tennobanzai

This sounds very noob but please help me out.

I have 2 Skylake setups i'm trying to troubleshoot. Both setups have a motherboard, CPU, RAM, and one setup has an M.2 SSD. Both of them turn on and the fans, lights, etc all turn on, but no post to BIOS or any video. Only power connectors I have plugged in are the 8-pin and 24-pin.

I've tried 2 monitors, 3 power supplies. I have a 3rd PC and it works with at least 1 monitor and also I can rule out the surge protector or wall socket is faulty.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> here is my 6700k... i have good OCing capability with this.


Hi, I don't see you charted nor have you provided any details on your OC. But thanks though


----------



## voidfahrenheit

I actually posted here before but I don't know how I can include my self in the statistics.

4.6Ghz @ 1.260v
4.8Ghz @ 1.350 +.050v offset
5Ghz @ 1.450 -.050v offset (just for validation XD)

4.6 and 4.8 are stable but i'm using 4.6 for daily use.

if I only saw the siliconlottery delid site earlier...I would purchase from them but sadly no... I even plan to delid my procie


----------



## MR-e

^ sorry I wasn't clear, I meant you didn't provide the OC info in your last post. Thank you, looks like your L54 does well at 4.8


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ sorry I wasn't clear, I meant you didn't provide the OC info in your last post. Thank you, looks like your L54 does well at 4.8


it does but i barely use it.







did you tried to OC your 6700k now?


----------



## MR-e

I'm at work right now, and am currently waiting for the video card


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I'm at work right now, and am currently waiting for the video card


which card you're getting?


----------



## MR-e

Titan X







I have received everything else in my sig rig


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa.. damn. Sorry. But that shouldn't happen (as you obviously know)


Yea odd but no problem, gave me an excuse to fiddle again


----------



## xpfighter

I have almost exactly same setup as You. Maximus VIII Gene / 6700K / 16GB Kingston HyperX 2666Mhz


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> I have almost exactly same setup as You. Maximus VIII Gene / 6700K / 16GB Kingston HyperX 2666Mhz


whom you are referring to bro? coz I am also using same specs hahahaha!


----------



## xpfighter

Cool..







there are already three of us!!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> What's the max safe temp before degradation sets in?


Degradation happens at every temperature and voltage just from using the CPU - but higher temperatures, voltages and current loads cause more degradation.

There's no solid data to point to substantially more degradation suddenly happening at a certain temperature in the normal temperature ranges that people run around here.


----------



## Jpmboy

these non-K chips sure are fun with the right bios.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these non-K chips sure are fun with the right bios.


Quality!


----------



## supermodjo

Hi.I have a asus z 170 pro gaming and a 6600 k.to be stable at x264 and prime 95 i need 1.42 for 4500 core speed.temps are not a problem i have a custom water loop with 3 240 radiators and vrm and sb cooled.raising voltage at 1.45 or 1.47 not help.vccio and vcco at 1.2 dont help.this are the limits from the chip?any advise to reach 4.6 stable?thank you.


----------



## albyzor

Guys i'm using 6700k hero viii and savage ddr4 3000mhz 950 pro ssd 256gb corsair rm750i. I'm hearing radio noises on motherboard especialy when i move my mouse - steelseries rival. When i dont move it sounds like and old hdd when i move the mouse i get high pitch noises. Any ideas ?


----------



## albyzor

Yeah is related to the vents. When i did the fan tunning and all vents were off, the noise dissapeared. PWM related maybe cause the 2 vents on the nh d15 are pwm(4pins) and the other 2 from the case are with 3 pins. That sound is normal?


----------



## jasjeet

Any tips on memory OC?
Im running a temporary CPU, pentium G4400 until i get a 6700k and Corsair CL14 2400Mhz RAM.

I tried SA 1.12v, and VCCIO 1.15v, VDimm 1.3v, 16-16 2T timings at 2666Mhz with 100Mhz bclk but wouldnt even boot.
Crap RAM or just crap IMC on the cheap G4400?


----------



## misoonigiri

Username: misoonigiri
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 105
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4725
Cache Frequency: 4305
Vcore in UEFI: 1.360
Vcore: 1.360
FCLK: 1050
Cooling Solution: Noctua D15S
Stability Test: OCN custom x264 16T (10h, 82Loops), RealBench 2.42 (4h), HCI Memtest 750MB x8 (1340% coverage)

Batch Number: Malaysia L547B352
Ram Speed: 3255 16-16-16-36 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Asus Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments:


----------



## goatofalltime

I'm trying to overclock my 6600k with MSI Z170A Krait motherboard and having some issues with Vcore. No matter which mode I try (Adaptive, override, offset), my vcore will not drop at idle (using HWinfo). VID and my clocks do drop, but Vcore stays at or very near it's maximum. When I leave the voltage on Auto, it functions as I would expect with Vcore dropping to about 0.8V at idle. I have EIST, C-State, and C1E all enabled. I've only adjusted CPU ratio. I've tried MSI turbo boost enabled and disabled. I saw some earlier posts where people with MSI motherboards had the same problem. Does anyone know if any BIOS updates have fixed this issue?


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatofalltime*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 6600k with MSI Z170A Krait motherboard and having some issues with Vcore. No matter which mode I try (Adaptive, override, offset), my vcore will not drop at idle (using HWinfo). VID and my clocks do drop, but Vcore stays at or very near it's maximum. When I leave the voltage on Auto, it functions as I would expect with Vcore dropping to about 0.8V at idle. I have EIST, C-State, and C1E all enabled. I've only adjusted CPU ratio. I've tried MSI turbo boost enabled and disabled. I saw some earlier posts where people with MSI motherboards had the same problem. Does anyone know if any BIOS updates have fixed this issue?


Check your bios version and update it either way. I have found that certain settings seem to affect the idle downclocking, maybe it's just finicky, or maybe it's just not being read/recorded correctly, so check with a couple programs. It works on my board with CPUID HWMonitor.

I also set all my c-states and just anything in that menu to auto and I use offset voltage and it works great.

Try different monitoring software
Update bios
Try power saving settings on auto
Use offset or adaptive


----------



## goatofalltime

I've tried all those things except updating bios... I'm nervous about bricking the board. I can't seem to find anyone confirming that they have the latest version working with no problems.


----------



## evoporto

Didi you connect the swith-on, reset and other wires to the board. Right now the board is "breathing", waiting for the on switch to be pressed/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Any tips on memory OC?
> Im running a temporary CPU, pentium G4400 until i get a 6700k and Corsair CL14 2400Mhz RAM.
> 
> I tried SA 1.12v, and VCCIO 1.15v, VDimm 1.3v, 16-16 2T timings at 2666Mhz with 100Mhz bclk but wouldnt even boot.
> Crap RAM or just crap IMC on the cheap G4400?


bring the question *HERE*
2666 on 100 can be tricky for some cpu's folks in the RAM may be able to help.


----------



## llantant

Just a quick note about 1402 Bios on the Maximus.

I have been plaiying with my OC a bit and I found out I have been able to drop down to LLC4 from 5 with only 1 click up on my voltage. (to 1.375)

So now instead of spiking to 1.408 at load I am now at 1.376v under heavy load (occasional 1.392).

Temps have come down 5c at max load and I have even tested 6 hours of prime 28.7 blend, which is something I never really use for stability just to make sure.

I could not do this at this voltage before and the only thing I have changed is the BIOS.

At 4.7ghz.

**Meant this for the Asus Motherboad forum. Im losing my mind!!!!


----------



## evoporto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This sounds very noob but please help me out.
> 
> I have 2 Skylake setups i'm trying to troubleshoot. Both setups have a motherboard, CPU, RAM, and one setup has an M.2 SSD. Both of them turn on and the fans, lights, etc all turn on, but no post to BIOS or any video. Only power connectors I have plugged in are the 8-pin and 24-pin.
> 
> I've tried 2 monitors, 3 power supplies. I have a 3rd PC and it works with at least 1 monitor and also I can rule out the surge protector or wall socket is faulty.


Did you connect the power-on, reset switches, etc?

When I was testing my boards they would light up, but they do not start post until you use power-on sw.


----------



## Zaen

@Darkwizzie

Update/improvement on OC for ya









Username: Zaen
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 101.00
Core Multiplier: x46
Core Frequency: 4646
Cache Frequency: 4646
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.465v +offset 0.010v
Vcore: 1.504v (Max in HWiNFO during OCCT), Avg. 1.488
FCLK: 1.010GHz (auto)
Cooling Solution: Corsair GTX H100i
Stability Test: 1H 10min. O.C.C.T. 4.4.1
Batch Number: Malay L519B886
Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35-2T @ 1.352V
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: other changed bios settings;
CPU core ratio - Sync all
Asus multicore enhancement - Auto
CPU power duty control - T.Probe
CPU power phase control - Extreme
PLL: Auto
TPU - TPU II
Must point out im using no GPU only iGPU.
Here are links to SS i took of test and cpu-z validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/sre06g


http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/46x101_occt_stable_zps5fruzoef.png

Since this is an improvement on previous OC i didn't do more then OCCT. Do you want x264 8h and memtest 200% coverage aswell? Let me know









Bump me up that table









Edit: forgot to add i'm on Bios 1104 for this Mobo and when i opened SS cutting tool to take the SS HWiNFO crashed and i had to re-open it so it doesn't show max values.
Still wierds me out how high Vcore goes above what i set it in Bios









Edit: multiplier from 4646 to just x46 ^_^ a x4646 multiplier would be fantastic xD Also removed repeated TPU info.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goatofalltime*
> 
> I've tried all those things except updating bios... I'm nervous about bricking the board. I can't seem to find anyone confirming that they have the latest version working with no problems.


I don't know what to tell you then. Not sure why you're nervous about updating your motherboard bios, it's pretty easy these days and should it fail it would be covered under warranty. Maybe contact MSI support and see what they have to say.


----------



## KonradGM

Coolermaster 212 Hyper Evo -> Noctua D14 -> x61 Kraken -> Custom Loop
Can i get more explanation on this? is it the weakest to the left and best to the right?


----------



## wildzcardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonradGM*
> 
> Coolermaster 212 Hyper Evo -> Noctua D14 -> x61 Kraken -> Custom Loop
> Can i get more explanation on this? is it the weakest to the left and best to the right?


You are correct.

Quick question on validation for tests. If I do Prime 28.7 which test setup for the one hour do I use?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildzcardz*
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> Quick question on validation for tests. If I do Prime 28.7 which test setup for the one hour do I use?


I don't think it matters too much. But I've found that the large in-place FFT test was the hardest to pass. Blend was also good. Small FFTs didn't seem like much of a test, just made the chip really hot but didn't pick up on the instability like the other tests.


----------



## Unclefred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildzcardz*
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> Quick question on validation for tests. If I do Prime 28.7 which test setup for the one hour do I use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> I don't think it matters too much. But I've found that the large in-place FFT test was the hardest to pass. Blend was also good. Small FFTs didn't seem like much of a test, just made the chip really hot but didn't pick up on the instability like the other tests.


The "custom 1344k in place" - I found the lowest vcore offset that would boot my system, nudged up 0.05v until Prime95 could run 5-10 minutes with those settings, and then I passed x264 v2.06, 9 hours no errors. Gigabyte z170mx gaming 5, 6600k @ x45 cpu & uncore.

Note I had vccio and sys.agent both at 1.15v to "take memory OC out of the equation," not sure how much that matters.


----------



## Delta6326

OK guys I just did it, I've finally upgraded from a Q6600 to 6600k







looked fitting to me. As you can tell I haven't been around new tech for awhile.
Currently installing software.

What's some good settings to try? I'm aiming for 4.5 24/7.

6600k stock bios vcore 1.164
Gigabyte Z170x gaming 7, Bios f6
G.Skill 32GB 2*16GB 3000 c15 V1.35
Samsung evo 250GB OS,500GB games WD Black 500GB media, WD Blue 500 backup
Phanteks 14 the big one.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta6326*
> 
> OK guys I just did it, I've finally upgraded from a Q6600 to 6600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked fitting to me. As you can tell I haven't been around new tech for awhile.
> Currently installing software.
> 
> What's some good settings to try? I'm aiming for 4.5 24/7.
> 
> 6600k stock bios vcore 1.164
> Gigabyte Z170x gaming 7, Bios f6
> G.Skill 32GB 2*16GB 3000 c15 V1.35
> Samsung evo 250GB OS,500GB games WD Black 500GB media, WD Blue 500 backup
> Phanteks 14 the big one.
> 
> Thank you for any help.


Aint really much else you gotta do aside from bump up the cpu vcore. I would use offset or adaptive and start around 1.25v, bump the multi to 45 and stress. Just keep bumping up voltage until it passes and watch your temps. I find that it's very pass or fail with Skylake and it doesn't take much voltage to make it stable once it passes a few minutes of prime.

Read through the first page that should give you some ideas.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Update/improvement on OC for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Zaen
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 101.00
> Core Multiplier: 4646
> Core Frequency: 4646
> Cache Frequency: 4646
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.465v +offset 0.010v
> Vcore: 1.504v (Max in HWiNFO during OCCT), Avg. 1.488
> FCLK: 1.010GHz (auto)
> Cooling Solution: Corsair GTX H100i
> Stability Test: 1H 10min. O.C.C.T. 4.4.1
> Batch Number: Malay L519B886
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-16-16-35-2T @ 1.352V
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments: other changed bios settings;
> CPU core ratio - Sync all
> Asus multicore enhancement - Auto
> CPU power duty control - T.Probe
> CPU power phase control - Extreme
> TPU II
> PLL: Auto
> TPU - TPU II
> Must point out im using no GPU only iGPU.
> Here are links to SS i took of test and cpu-z validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sre06g
> 
> 
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u291/vascomilheiro/CPU%20stress%20tests/46x101_occt_stable_zps5fruzoef.png
> 
> Since this is an improvement on previous OC i didn't do more then OCCT. Do you want x264 8h and memtest 200% coverage aswell? Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump me up that table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to add i'm on Bios 1104 for this Mobo and when i opened SS cutting tool to take the SS HWiNFO crashed and i had to re-open it so it doesn't show max values.
> Still wierds me out how high Vcore goes above what i set it in Bios


1 hour OCCT is bare minimum and you have met it. You can submit more tests if you want to though, I definitely wouldn't say no to that.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1 hour OCCT is bare minimum and you have met it. You can submit more tests if you want to though, I definitely wouldn't say no to that.


Feel the same way about tests, was going to run them during this next weekend anyway to ensure it's all stable, just wanted to know if you wanted them for the table you creating purpuses







. Will leave HCI memtest running tonight when i go sleep (at work atm ^_^) and do x264 the next night, or during the weekend if i don't see a 8h opening to run x264 fully (very rarely have a 8h sleep night during the week), i like to be near the cumputer when it is running stress tests.


----------



## madmanmarz

@Darkwizzie

Hey look at that didn't realize you could tag. I have an updated submission as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5350#post_24813591


----------



## jasjeet

I have a chance to return the Corsair LPX 2400Mhz CL14, and get the G.SKill Trident Z 3000Mhz CL15, worth it? Its about £15 extra.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I have a chance to return the Corsair LPX 2400Mhz CL14, and get the G.SKill Trident Z 3000Mhz CL15, worth it? Its about £15 extra.


get the TZ 3200c14 kit. Best sammy's yet IMO.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get the TZ 3200c14 kit. Best sammy's yet IMO.


Cant seem to find that model in the UK =/
The 3000Mhz ones are not samsung ICs?

One more small issue, plan to use a Venomous X CPU Cooler
Quote:


> Distance from centre of CPU HIS to the first memory slot, not more than 60mm, only memory chip below 43mm in height


Tridents are 44mm lol


----------



## SteveRo

I have been away for a while - been on travel - thought I would post this - I was able to get memory to 3479c15 moslty stable on an i5-6400 with an asrock z170 OCF - this with the cpu oc @ 4.4ghz. Next up, I will be trying my hand at a G4400


----------



## Delta6326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I have a chance to return the Corsair LPX 2400Mhz CL14, and get the G.SKill Trident Z 3000Mhz CL15, worth it? Its about £15 extra.


I have the 32GB kit no issues so far, but haven't had time to OC anything. Sadly this kit has gone on sale and the 3200 went to this one's price for a quick sale. $225


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta6326*
> 
> I have the 32GB kit no issues so far, but haven't had time to OC anything. Sadly this kit has gone on sale and the 3200 went to this one's price for a quick sale. $225


Im just wanting this for gaming, i see in quite a few comparisons that high mem speed is helping those minimum fps, so im thinking even if i get the 3000Mhz kit running CL14 that would be more than enough, what you guys think?


----------



## Delta6326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Im just wanting this for gaming, i see in quite a few comparisons that high mem speed is helping those minimum fps, so im thinking even if i get the 3000Mhz kit running CL14 that would be more than enough, what you guys think?


I would think you should be good, if you can't find 3200 then you can't find 3200







Plus who knows the 3000 might just OC.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I have a chance to return the Corsair LPX 2400Mhz CL14, and get the G.SKill Trident Z 3000Mhz CL15, worth it? Its about £15 extra.


I'm using a couple of those 8GB each, haven't pushed them in timings yet just set them at 3kMHz in bios and so far all reporting software shows them at just that







Pretty happy with them, plus they look so gooood, those heatsinks stopped my heart when they launched them


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> get the TZ 3200c14 kit. Best sammy's yet IMO.


just ordered a set of these - can't wait!!







- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-232-205


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> just ordered a set of these - can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-232-205


yeah - even on x99 they do 3600 (as 32GB! - very unusual, 3200c13 v tight 2nd and RTLs is pretty common). On z170, 3600c16 1.425+V and maybe 3866c17... silicon lottery permitting of course. They are the new die ICs.
I hope you like them


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - even on x99 they do 3600 (as 32GB! - very unusual, 3200c13 v tight 2nd and RTLs is pretty common). On z170, 3600c16 1.425+V and maybe 3866c17... silicon lottery permitting of course. They are the new die ICs.
> I hope you like them


Have you got these on your z170, I've been trying to see aida benches to see how much better they are compared to ****ty 3200CAS16 OC to 3333CAS16 I have in my sig vs. those 3866CAS18 which are barely any better (yes they beat the 3333 but I wouldn't recommend them to anyone). Would love to see where those new kits fall in.. I'm hesitant on grabbing them as I'm 99% sure something better is just around the corner now lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Have you got these on your z170, I've been trying to see aida benches to see how much better they are compared to ****ty 3200CAS16 OC to 3333CAS16 I have in my sig vs. those 3866CAS18 which are barely any better (yes they beat the 3333 but I wouldn't recommend them to anyone). Would love to see where those new kits fall in.. I'm hesitant on grabbing them as I'm *99% sure something better is just around the corner now* lol


lol - there always is!
I have the new Die 2x4DB sticks on z170 ATM. the 4x8GB kit is on x99 (too good on x99 not to go there







) z170 is running a 6320 right now (and bios hack... 4990MHz) - haven't checked AID64 memtest tho...
here's some 6700k data:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - there always is!
> I have the new Die 2x4DB sticks on z170 ATM. the 4x8GB kit is on x99 (too good on x99 not to go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) z170 is running a 6320 right now (and bios hack... 4990MHz) - haven't checked AID64 memtest tho...
> here's some 6700k data:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, I forgot about clock 24!

My AIDA is lagging behind you by ~1400MB/s across all but assume that's just because I can't make it do CAS17, for comparison.


----------



## MR-e

Hello guys, may I get some help regarding my OC? I'm unstable at 4.6GHz and was really hoping for atleast 4.7








Please advise what I can change via the screens attached, thank you!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wrong Screens!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hello guys, may I get some help regarding my OC? I'm unstable at 4.6GHz and was really hoping for atleast 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise what I can change via the screens attached, thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wrong thread? That's a 5960X. Keep in mind the silicon lottery, only about 1 in 3 5960x can do 4.6 or better.


----------



## clarifiante

once i reach a stable oc should switch voltage from manual to adaptive?

i've got my i5-6600k at 4.6 @ 1.385v at the moment


----------



## madmanmarz

If you do and shoot for the same voltage I would again re-test if you want to have all the downclocking and power saving, you need to make sure everything is still stable.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hello guys, may I get some help regarding my OC? I'm unstable at 4.6GHz and was really hoping for atleast 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise what I can change via the screens attached, thank you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you are having trouble getting a decent clock, put everything else at stock speeds or looser (ram, etc) and only worry about vcore and multi. What is your current vcore under load, max temps, etc? How quickly is it failing? Is this a skylake? more info


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Wrong thread? That's a 5960X. Keep in mind the silicon lottery, only about 1 in 3 5960x can do 4.6 or better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> If you are having trouble getting a decent clock, put everything else at stock speeds or looser (ram, etc) and only worry about vcore and multi. What is your current vcore under load, max temps, etc? How quickly is it failing? Is this a skylake? more info


Sorry guys, I uploaded wrong screens! Attached are the correct 6700K ones








I'm failing stability test with Realbench during the handbrake section, my temps hover between 75-80 degrees at that point.
Everything is default except for Core OC. Bios is latest 1402


Spoiler: Warning: Screenshots!


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Cant seem to find that model in the UK =/
> The 3000Mhz ones are not samsung ICs?
> 
> One more small issue, plan to use a Venomous X CPU Cooler
> Tridents are 44mm lol


If anybody's interested, I found the Trident Z 3200mhz C14 @ onestoppcshop.co.uk
They also have the Ripjaw V 3200mhz C14 for a few quid less


----------



## BoredErica

When I was building my Skylake machine, there were no decently priced ram kits that are over 3200. If I decide to go for Kaby Lake then I might get new ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Hey look at that didn't realize you could tag. I have an updated submission as well.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5350#post_24813591


Will update on the next update day.


----------



## Pyr0

Yeah I just wish I'd seen the G.Skill when I was buying parts a couple weeks ago. Now I'll have a kit of Corsair gathering dust in a drawer for emergency use lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> If anybody's interested, I found the Trident Z 3200mhz C14 @ onestoppcshop.co.uk
> They also have the Ripjaw V 3200mhz C14 for a few quid less


The appeal on this kit is slightly dulled on Z170. These appear to have sufficient guardband that most kits will run happily on X99 with minimal tuning. On Skylake, your options are slightly more expansive.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - there always is!
> I have the new Die 2x4DB sticks on z170 ATM. the 4x8GB kit is on x99 (too good on x99 not to go there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) z170 is running a 6320 right now (and bios hack... 4990MHz) - haven't checked AID64 memtest tho...
> here's some 6700k data:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!


----------



## llantant

I have re done my OC a little.

Username: llantant
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4500
Vcore in UEFI: 1.375v Adaptive
Vcore: 1.392v
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: H110 GTX
Stability Test: Prime 95 28.7 6 Hour Blend All tests. 1200% HCI Memtest. 2 Hour Stressapptest.

Batch Number: Same as before
Ram Speed: 3733Mhz 17/17/17/37 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.38v, VCCIO 1.225 SA 1.2375
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: Sometimes I switch to LLC 4 but up voltage a few notches. This results in 4C temp drop in stressfull apps. I find most recent prime will need LLC5 though or a rather large increase in voltage.


----------



## Zaen

Asus has released 2 Bois in 2 weeks for the Z170 Pro Gaming with skylake 6600k. 1104 (wich i had posted here a week ago) at 14/01/2016 and now 1105 at 20/01/2016. So either 1104 is broken (wich would explain why HWiNFO started to freeze SO randomly, had to turn off auto start and can't really use it to monitor atm) or 1105 fixes the prime issue found not long ago.

I post this to try help those with same mobo as me to get adaptive working, hope it helps this time









http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_CPU/

Reminder that link is for 6600k cpu support on the Pro Gaming, if u got 6700k back up a page or so


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The appeal on this kit is slightly dulled on Z170. These appear to have sufficient guardband that most kits will run happily on X99 with minimal tuning. On Skylake, your options are slightly more expansive.


Please forgive me for being a bit dense lol, but I don't quite follow what you're trying to say.
Are you telling me I made a bad choice purchasing the Trident C14 kit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks, I forgot about clock 24!
> 
> My AIDA is lagging behind you by ~1400MB/s across all but assume that's just because I can't make it do CAS17, for comparison.


So setting clock period "evened out" the RTLs? Seems to do the same on two platforms so far...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> If anybody's interested, I found the Trident Z 3200mhz C14 @ onestoppcshop.co.uk
> They also have the Ripjaw V 3200mhz C14 for a few quid less


I have not used this 32GB kit on z170... works too well on x99 to even try.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> very nice!


Thanks - at least on ASus boards, manually setting clock period seems to help (z170 and x99)


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Sorry guys, I uploaded wrong screens! Attached are the correct 6700K ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm failing stability test with Realbench during the handbrake section, my temps hover between 75-80 degrees at that point.
> Everything is default except for Core OC. Bios is latest 1402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Screenshots!


What is your voltage under load in hwmonitor, etc while stressing? Seems like those temps are pretty much at their limit.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So setting clock period "evened out" the RTLs? Seems to do the same on two platforms so far...


Yeap sure did, not sure if that's the best setting with so many available options for it but it did the job.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap sure did, not sure if that's the best setting with so many available options for it but it did the job.


It's the value in the presets on the M8E (eg, like 13 is on X99). easy to assess value of adjustments , but all I noticed was that skewed RTL align better with 24 vs Auto.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I have a 6700K that will do 4.8Ghz but the lowest voltage I can get it stable at is 1.44v under load. Is this a problem? I'm confused because I see that it's been said that max is 1.45v but other stating that the intel spec sheet says 1.52v. Will a 24/7 at 1.44v be too much?


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have a 6700K that will do 4.8Ghz but the lowest voltage I can get it stable at is 1.44v under load. Is this a problem? I'm confused because I see that it's been said that max is 1.45v but other stating that the intel spec sheet says 1.52v. Will a 24/7 at 1.44v be too much?


It will be fine with good cooling. The question is, is 100mhz extra worth it to you? You could always run 4.7 24/7 and have your 4.8 profile for benches.

It's just a personal question you gotta ask yourself, and if it were me, if the temps were good, I would be fine with that 24/7.

Personally, I'm also a bit disappointed about how hot these chips run, and in particular the crazy temp spikes with certain programs, so I bumped back down from my 4.7/1.44v unless my temps are much better in a few days after I put some liquid metal under the cap.

I've never had a chip fail from running close to the recommended specs, but then again I usually upgrade every couple years.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I was shocked to see that at 4.7Ghz I was stable at 1.380v but I had to go all the way up to the 1.440v for 4.8Ghz. That's huge jump for 100mhz. I don't mind running at that voltage I just want to make sure it's good for long term. If I needed to I'd get the Intel protection plan for $35. I only use an old Zalman 9900-Max and as I write this I'm at 30c and max stress testing I get 89c. I know that's a bit high but under normal usage I will never see that high. In fact I played Crysis 3 and COD for like 2-3hrs and saw temps of 65c. I was thinking about sending my chip in to SL for delidding but I know it voids the warranty


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I was shocked to see that at 4.7Ghz I was stable at 1.380v but I had to go all the way up to the 1.440v for 4.8Ghz. That's huge jump for 100mhz.


Such a jump is not unusual, even with non-Skylake parts.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I was shocked to see that at 4.7Ghz I was stable at 1.380v but I had to go all the way up to the 1.440v for 4.8Ghz. That's huge jump for 100mhz. I don't mind running at that voltage I just want to make sure it's good for long term. If I needed to I'd get the Intel protection plan for $35. I only use an old Zalman 9900-Max and as I write this I'm at 30c and max stress testing I get 89c. I know that's a bit high but under normal usage I will never see that high. In fact I played Crysis 3 and COD for like 2-3hrs and saw temps of 65c. I was thinking about sending my chip in to SL for delidding but I know it voids the warranty


You are about the same as me. I run mine at 4.7ghz though for 24/7. My temps are lower at stress but our voltage requirements are similar. I still prefer to stick with 4.7 though.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's the value in the presets on the M8E (eg, like 13 is on X99). easy to assess value of adjustments , but all I noticed was that skewed RTL align better with 24 vs Auto.


Ok thanks, I don't see where I can see the "default" on the Hero but safe to assume it's same as Extreme as it did exactly the same thing.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I was shocked to see that at 4.7Ghz I was stable at 1.380v but I had to go all the way up to the 1.440v for 4.8Ghz. That's huge jump for 100mhz. I don't mind running at that voltage I just want to make sure it's good for long term. If I needed to I'd get the Intel protection plan for $35. I only use an old Zalman 9900-Max and as I write this I'm at 30c and max stress testing I get 89c. I know that's a bit high but under normal usage I will never see that high. In fact I played Crysis 3 and COD for like 2-3hrs and saw temps of 65c. I was thinking about sending my chip in to SL for delidding but I know it voids the warranty


i can also use 4.8ghz at 1.350v and validating 5ghz at 1.450v. but im only using 4.6ghz at 1.260v. like madmanmarz said is the 100mhz worth it? for me the 100 or 200mhz extra isn't worth it especially for daily use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*
> 
> It will be fine with good cooling. The question is, is 100mhz extra worth it to you? You could always run 4.7 24/7 and have your 4.8 profile for benches.


I also use 4.8 for benches only XD can't see daily use for it.


----------



## Silent Scone

For those that haven't already, feel free to contribute to the memory stability thread in my sig to show what various memory overclocks users are running on Z170


----------



## TPCbench

What software do you use in Linux to check stability of CPU overclock ?

Is the x264 Stability Test v2 available on Linux ?

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> What software do you use in Linux to check stability of CPU overclock ?
> 
> Is the x264 Stability Test v2 available on Linux ?
> 
> Thanks


Are you asking generally or because of Google Stress app which is mentioned in the above thread? I'm not familiar with the better CPU stressers within ubuntu, however the OS does require a better level of stability than Windows generally. Google Stress App is the best memory stress test at the moment for recent platforms, and is only available via Linux. If you are not using Linux on a day to day basis I wouldn't look any further at testing stability on that platform.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you asking generally or because of Google Stress app which is mentioned in the above thread? I'm not familiar with the better CPU stressers within ubuntu, however the OS does require a better level of stability than Windows generally. Google Stress App is the best memory stress test at the moment for recent platforms, and is only available via Linux. If you are not using Linux on a day to day basis I wouldn't look any further at testing stability on that platform.


I'm thinking of trying Linux for my main PC

Does Windows' BSOD have an equivalent in Linux ?

If there are no Linux programs designed for stress testing, I think I'll just use Hand Brake. Just wondering what are instability indicators in Linux

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok thanks, I don't see where I can see the "default" on the Hero but safe to assume it's same as Extreme as it did exactly the same thing.


Yeah, that's the problem with clock period... the bios and any OS tool I tried does not report the value whether set by the Auto rules or manually. Not as bad as tRAS, where the MB will correct a low value timing error and not let us see what it did.


----------



## philup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I don't think it is possible....... I have run my Z170 FTW with override voltage @ 1.375v for 4.8GHz and it always spikes above that on full load with all 3 Vdroop settings.
> 
> For my current 4.8GHz OC, I have set it to adaptive with target voltage @ 1.325v and offset voltage @ +125 with everything else on auto. The load spikes are slightly lower than when using override voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> This works for me and passes XTU, Cinebench R15, and Realbench2 without any trouble, it can also run Core Damage indefinitely and has passed 2hrs on prime v27.9 without a core failure. Eleet reads Vcore on load @ 1.41 and will periodically spike to 1.43 and the speedstep [along with balanced power option in windows] allows it to idle down to nice low volts keeping the temps way down <30*
> 
> FYI... The weird vcore readings in various software seem to be a norm for EVGA boards/bios/sensors at the moment and i do hope it is something they can fix in a bios update. Eleet seems to be to only one that reads it close enough.


I spent last night trying out various OC settings to see how far I could get my 6600k, and I just searched this thread to see what kind of results others got with an EVGA Z170 FTW. Interesting to see that I got almost the exact same results as you!! Had a heck of a time trying to figure out what the CPU voltage was during testing because I was seeing numbers anywhere from 0.616v to 1.125v, but nothing close to what I was expecting (1.325v-1.35v) until I checked Eleet X.

I ended up at 4.8GHz with just adaptive voltage set at an offset of +175, and no other settings changed. Temperature maxed out at 72 close to the start of a Prime95 28.7 test with 8k blocks, but then stabilized at 68-69. Ran it overnight with no errors.

I tried bumping the multiplier up to 49, and it demanded a much higher voltage to run stable, I think I had to go up to about 1.42v before Prime95 would run for longer than 20 mins without error. And at that voltage my CPU would spike up to 80 degrees, which is beyond my comfort level.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonradGM*
> 
> Coolermaster 212 Hyper Evo -> Noctua D14 -> x61 Kraken -> Custom Loop
> Can i get more explanation on this? is it the weakest to the left and best to the right?


Yes.


----------



## Zaen

@Darkwizzie

Here some more test picks.

HCI memtest forgot to open CPU-Z to show timings etc but it was very early in the morning, bear with me ^_^ Ram is at it's stock settings as in my previous OC entry, think i posted them in submission form.



x264 was only about 5h or 4:30 not sure, short night sleep last night.



Need more testing for chart? pls say so. I'm updating bios again this weekend and i preferred not to repeat these voltages ^_^

Planing a weekend of fun with a couple geforce 8800 "company of heroes" ed. just to test PCI a bit and also PSU in preparation for (changed my mind from the Radeon 390 toaster hoven) GTX970 Strix.. or maybe MSI.. probably not Giga, although €3 cheaper then asus or msi







Sucks too much Wattage and the binned chips this time don't seem so above average. TDP seems to be the limiter, but then there is modded Bios.. need to get into that also, besides memory timings hehehe







fun fun fun









Sry for going a bit of topic


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Here some more test picks.
> 
> HCI memtest forgot to open CPU-Z to show timings etc but it was very early in the morning, bear with me ^_^ Ram is at it's stock settings as in my previous OC entry, think i posted them in submission form.
> 
> x264 was only about 5h or 4:30 not sure, short night sleep last night.
> 
> Need more testing for chart? pls say so. I'm updating bios again this weekend and i preferred not to repeat these voltages ^_^
> 
> Planing a weekend of fun with a couple geforce 8800 "company of heroes" ed. just to test PCI a bit and also PSU in preparation for (changed my mind from the Radeon 390 toaster hoven) GTX970 Strix.. or maybe MSI.. probably not Giga, although €3 cheaper then asus or msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks too much Wattage and the binned chips this time don't seem so above average. TDP seems to be the limiter, but then there is modded Bios.. need to get into that also, besides memory timings hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun fun fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for going a bit of topic


Instructions say to have HWInfo open the entire time. I'll accept it, but please keep it in mind for next time. These pictures are enough. I'm going to Vegas. I'll chart when I'm back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Here some more test picks.
> 
> HCI memtest forgot to open CPU-Z to show timings etc but it was very early in the morning, bear with me ^_^ Ram is at it's stock settings as in my previous OC entry, think i posted them in submission form.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264 was only about 5h or 4:30 not sure, short night sleep last night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need more testing for chart? pls say so. I'm updating bios again this weekend and i preferred not to repeat these voltages ^_^
> 
> Planing a weekend of fun with a couple geforce 8800 "company of heroes" ed. just to test PCI a bit and also PSU in preparation for (changed my mind from the Radeon 390 toaster hoven) GTX970 Strix.. or maybe MSI.. probably not Giga, although €3 cheaper then asus or msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks too much Wattage and the binned chips this time don't seem so above average. TDP seems to be the limiter, but then there is modded Bios.. need to get into that also, besides memory timings hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun fun fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sry for going a bit of topic


any particular reason you use spam/pop-up infested photo-fbucket instead of the picture upload tool right in the OCN editor?


----------



## Cyro999

Imgur everything srsly


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Instructions say to have HWInfo open the entire time. I'll accept it, but please keep it in mind for next time. These pictures are enough. I'm going to Vegas. I'll chart when I'm back.


Many thx







Will be more careful next time, meaning when final Bios is released, i try 46x101 again. Have fun *\o/*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any particular reason you use spam/pop-up infested photo-fbucket instead of the picture upload tool right in the OCN editor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Imgur everything srsly


Have that Photobucket acc. for ages (memories of Omerta MMORPG







) didn't know that if one clicked it, wich seems you did Jmpboy, one would go for the site itself not just the pic. No one ever said anything lol








Will check imgur, that also has been around for very long







just don't have other acc on other services of the sort. Photobucket is indeed getting riddled with adds, thought that when uploading those.

As to editor, what i see is to upload a url, that i get from photobucket. Or are you talking about the "attachment"?

My firefox profile is a bit messed up, if i have "import images" option selected the "submit" button doesn't work







I get these sort of bugs in a regular basis on all sort of forums, tried to solved it with clean install but seems my profile drags something that makes this happen, tried a lot, truly mean a lot, of things except start a new profile all together with a clean install and loose all i got there setup.
Tried Edge but got some issues there also xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Many thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be more careful next time, meaning when final Bios is released, i try 46x101 again. Have fun *\o/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have that Photobucket acc. for ages (memories of Omerta MMORPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) didn't know that if one clicked it, wich seems you did Jmpboy, one would go for the site itself not just the pic. No one ever said anything lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will check imgur, that also has been around for very long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't have other acc on other services of the sort. Photobucket is indeed getting riddled with adds, thought that when uploading those.
> 
> As to editor, what i see is to upload a url, that i get from photobucket. *Or are you talking about the "attachment"?*
> 
> My firefox profile is a bit messed up, if i have "import images" option selected the "submit" button doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get these sort of bugs in a regular basis on all sort of forums, tried to solved it with clean install but seems my profile drags something that makes this happen, tried a lot, truly mean a lot, of things except start a new profile all together with a clean install and loose all i got there setup.
> Tried Edge but got some issues there also xD


picture tool... sorry abt the dark theme...


----------



## qqqq

Username: qqqq
CPU Model: i5-6400
Base Clock: 171
Core Multiplier: 27
Core Frequency: 4.616
Cache Frequency: 4.616
Vcore in UEFI: 1.350
Vcore: 1.332
FCLK: 0.8
Cooling Solution: D14
Stability Test: p95 v28.7 S 1h

Batch Number: malay L524B509
Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-36 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.35

Motherboard: gigabyte z170 d3h
LLC Setting: high


----------



## Devil Inc

Hello all. Ran into an issue today, well this morning really. Been running my 6600k @ 4.5 (1.395 vcore) found my PC this morning in the OFF state. I rarely turn my rig off. Long story short, had to go to work, came home, started the thing back up, powered off on me randomly. Checked in HWINFO64, my package temp was running up to 83C during IBT & Cinebench R15, never did that prior to today. I spent a few days OC'ing this thing, taking my time, never ran hotter than mid-60s.

I noticed that the iGPU temps matched the package temp. I'm not running the iGPU, as I have SLI 780s.

So I reset the CMOS, running the stock/auto values currently and sitting at a comfy 23C.

Why would my OC settings all of the sudden be an issues after a week plus of stable uptime?

Specs are in my sig.

Thanks

EDIT: Highest temp seen in RealBench was 52C after 30mins.


----------



## error-id10t

Look at the core temps. eg right now my package has maxed at 31 but one core was at 41 at some point, what temps are your cores hitting (or were?). Is this OC a week old.. if yes, then it's possible it just wants a tad more now though just powering off wouldn't indicate that, I'd expect a BSOD.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Hello all. Ran into an issue today, well this morning really. Been running my 6600k @ 4.5 (1.395 vcore) found my PC this morning in the OFF state. I rarely turn my rig off. Long story short, had to go to work, came home, started the thing back up, powered off on me randomly. Checked in HWINFO64, my package temp was running up to 83C during IBT & Cinebench R15, never did that prior to today. I spent a few days OC'ing this thing, taking my time, never ran hotter than mid-60s.
> 
> I noticed that the iGPU temps matched the package temp. I'm not running the iGPU, as I have SLI 780s.
> 
> So I reset the CMOS, running the stock/auto values currently and sitting at a comfy 23C.
> 
> Why would my OC settings all of the sudden be an issues after a week plus of stable uptime?
> 
> Specs are in my sig.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Highest temp seen in RealBench was 52C after 30mins.


keep an eye on temps - if you are on water maybe your pump is failing or just lost power and is not pumping?. other than that - ???


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qqqq*
> 
> Username: qqqq
> CPU Model: i5-6400
> Base Clock: 171
> Core Multiplier: 27
> Core Frequency: 4.616
> Cache Frequency: 4.616
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.350
> Vcore: 1.332
> FCLK: 0.8
> Cooling Solution: D14
> Stability Test: p95 v28.7 S 1h
> 
> Batch Number: malay L524B509
> Ram Speed: 3200 16-16-16-36 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35
> 
> Motherboard: gigabyte z170 d3h
> LLC Setting: high


Another non-k oc! Well done!







hard to read your cpuz


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Look at the core temps. eg right now my package has maxed at 31 but one core was at 41 at some point, what temps are your cores hitting (or were?). Is this OC a week old.. if yes, then it's possible it just wants a tad more now though just powering off wouldn't indicate that, I'd expect a BSOD.


Yeah, the OC was a little over a week up and running. Yes, one core does run a tad hotter, even at stock clocks. The core temps seemed to be well within range, the package was jacked out at idle even??? There hasn't been any BSOD to speak of it just powered off without warning, like the PSU is bad. I'm running a Seasonic X Series-1250w, overkill I know, but I got it at a crazy sale price last year on Newegg. I've been running this PSU in my old AMD rig and now this one.

I'm pretty confident it's temp related.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> keep an eye on temps - if you are on water maybe your pump is failing or just lost power and is not pumping?. other than that - ???


Temps seemed okay the night before. It is under water, XSPC Raystorm Pro CPU block. The pump is a XSPC D5 Vario, currently sitting at the #3 setting. I do feel a slight vibration when I touch the pump, so that seems to be working. I don't have a flow meter installed.







Nothing feels hot/warm to the touch, blocks, rads, or tubes.

The individual core temps looked fine, just the package temp and iGPU temp was thru the roof for some reason. I don't recall what they were at the time. HWINFO64 had the package temp lit up in red so I quickly shutdown and adjusted everything back to stock.

I'll work on slowly increasing everything back towards the OC settings and chart the temps each change.

Thanks for the ideas, I'll keep posting as I get more info.


----------



## SteveRo

My 1st cut at oc of TridentZ 2x8GB. I'm happy so far as I'm using an i5-6400 with bclock oc. Here is a quick test at 3700c15 @ 1.4v







-


----------



## donmega1

So I see most people running 16gb ram, is there a reason for this? I was looking at 32gb 4x8 myself. I'm using this thread as a guide line to my new build.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> My 1st cut at oc of TridentZ 2x8GB. I'm happy so far as I'm using an i5-6400 with bclock oc. Here is a quick test at 3700c15 @ 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Nice.
on 163 bclk no less. that's an asrock MB - right? 2 dimm slots?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice.
> on 163 bclk no less. that's an asrock MB - right? 2 dimm slots?


4 mem slots - asrock ocf - did i get the wrong set? should i have gotten 4x4?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 4 mem slots - asrock ocf - did i get the wrong set? should i have gotten 4x4?


If ther'es a 4 slot mobo that can do 2 sticks as well as 4, it's the OCF. IMO, this really only applies to the extreme end of things tho.. @rt123 likely has a better knowledge in this comparison.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> picture tool... sorry abt the dark theme...


So.. attachment option, since image option just asks the url and is the same as direct photobucket. Thx for pointing this out, like i said, i wasn't aware it redirected to the site


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> 4 mem slots - asrock ocf - did i get the wrong set? should i have gotten 4x4?


No, Skylake only supports Dual channel RAM. 4 stick options only offer additional capacity, but are harder to run fast or with tight timings. Plus, more stress on memory controller in CPU with 4 sticks installed.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If ther'es a 4 slot mobo that can do 2 sticks as well as 4, it's the OCF. IMO, this really only applies to the extreme end of things tho.. @rt123 likely has a better knowledge in this comparison.


Actually it would be a tie between Asus boards & OCF, with Asus having a slight edge right now.
This gen OCF has placed extra emphasis on 2DIMM.

Not to say that they gimped on 4DIMMs, but currently OCF is facing an BIOS issue with those new 8GB B-die sticks.
Getting 1t stable above 3600Mhz is hard both in dual & quad config. As of right now, Asus is good for 1t B-die as far as your sticks can go.

That T-Topology is actually doing something, unlike someone we know, believes.









With Non B-die, Asus & Asrock OCF are even as far as 4sticks. 2sticks, Asrock OCF is best, sans Impact.

Edit:- @SteveRo You didn't make a mistake getting 2x8Gb, that set contains the best DDR4 IC you can buy right now.


----------



## mandrix

No problems with 4 sticks of RAM here, albeit they are only 4 GB each, but they just LPX 2666, running at 3200.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No problems with 4 sticks of RAM here, albeit they are only 4 GB each, but they just LPX 2666, running at 3200.


nice! The above discussion is/was more related to frequencies in the 3600+ range, and least that's where I was. You are right, most every 4 slot board does 3200, 3466 + with out sweating. It's that 4000 4 stick area where things get challenging at mere mortal voltages (and sometimes and any freakin voltage!







)
The lore is that shorter trace lengths (lower impedance) in 2 slot boards can help with higher frequencies (lower signal loss).


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> So.. attachment option, since image option just asks the url and is the same as direct photobucket. Thx for pointing this out, like i said, i wasn't aware it redirected to the site


No, not attachment. You click the IMG button and then browse + upload directly from your computer. Don't put the Photobucket URL in.


----------



## Devil Inc

Update: Adjusted the multi to 43, left everything else to the stock value/auto. Passed 1hr of RealBench no issues. Max core temp was 53C, total variation between cores was 4C. It ran 4.3 @ 1.337 in HWINFO64, though it seem to level off in the 1.277 range.

Temps seem good, I think I'll try for more.

Now the issue with the iGPU temps skyrocketing seem to be gone for the time being. It did look like they were slowly rising over the course of the stress, I'm guessing heat soak from the other cores?


----------



## Flamingo

New to intel overclocking. My ram's rated at 3000Mhz. CPU is 6700k at stock and motherboard is Z170 gaming-itx/ac. Got a couple of questions...

1. Ive heard the RAM speeds are motherboard dependant, but the memory controller is on the CPU, so how does that work?

2. If I use the XMP profile will it affect my CPU potential to overclock in anyway? I read there will be more heat produced by the CPU, is that true?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> No, not attachment. You click the IMG button and then browse + upload directly from your computer. Don't put the Photobucket URL in.


OK i see now a link to upload at the very top of the image option window. Would help if the field was a bit bigger, like the add url field in the center. TY


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Actually it would be a tie between Asus boards & OCF, with Asus having a slight edge right now.
> This gen OCF has placed extra emphasis on 2DIMM.
> 
> Not to say that they gimped on 4DIMMs, but currently OCF is facing an BIOS issue with those new 8GB B-die sticks.
> Getting 1t stable above 3600Mhz is hard both in dual & quad config. As of right now, Asus is good for 1t B-die as far as your sticks can go.
> 
> That T-Topology is actually doing something, unlike someone we know, believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Non B-die, Asus & Asrock OCF are even as far as 4sticks. 2sticks, Asrock OCF is best, sans Impact.
> 
> Edit:- @SteveRo You didn't make a mistake getting 2x8Gb, that set contains the best DDR4 IC you can buy right now.


*"That T-Topology is actually doing something, unlike someone we know, believes.







"*

I would hope that it allows dual channel configured 4 DIMM kits to perform better than they otherwise would at higher frequencies. But to insinuate that you're better off using 4 DIMM kits in any Z170 MB at this point in time (with or without this obfuscating forked tongue Topology) is just plain nonsense. I call it OFT-Topology because of the misleading way Asus advertises it. To see Scone's spin on it was just laughable. The fellow suffers from Asus tunnel vision syndrome IMO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"That T-Topology is actually doing something, unlike someone we know, believes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*
> 
> I would hope that it allows dual channel configured 4 DIMM kits to perform better than they otherwise would at higher frequencies. But to insinuate that you're better off using 4 DIMM kits in any Z170 MB at this point in time (with or without this obfuscating forked tongue Topology) is just plain nonsense. I call it OFT-Topology because of the misleading way Asus advertises it. To see Scone's spin on it was just laughable. The fellow suffers from Asus tunnel vision syndrome IMO.


We'll await your findings.

(Well, we won't, because you're not capable of presenting any). Like I said to you indirectly, if T-Topology doesn't suit your DRAM needs you can finally stop spreading drivel and use a board from another vendor, it's not difficult.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> We'll await your findings.
> 
> (Well, we won't, because you're not capable of presenting any). Like I said to you indirectly, if T-Topology doesn't suit your DRAM needs you can finally stop spreading drivel and use a board from another vendor, it's not difficult.


A word of advice....Put more thought into the wording of your rebuttals. Otherwise, it just makes you look silly.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> A word of advice....Put more thought into the wording of your rebuttals. Otherwise, it just makes you look silly.


Thanks, I will get right on that. Run along back to HOCP, I'm sure they've forgotten you got your butt handed to you in that RMA thread by now and you can start over again somewhere else.

In case you didn't pick up on what I was saying - other boards use daisy chain over T-Topology. It's possible you missed this because you still don't understand the distinction.

Have a great weekend Eldata, remember learning can be fun.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks, I will get right on that. Run along back to HOCP, I'm sure they've forgotten you got your butt handed to you in that RMA thread by now and you can start over again somewhere else.
> 
> In case you didn't pick up on what I was saying - other boards use daisy chain over T-Topology. It's possible you missed this because you still don't understand the distinction.
> 
> Have a great weekend Eldata, remember learning can be fun.


WOT.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> New to intel overclocking. My ram's rated at 3000Mhz. CPU is 6700k at stock and motherboard is Z170 gaming-itx/ac. Got a couple of questions...
> 
> 1. Ive heard the RAM speeds are motherboard dependant, but the memory controller is on the CPU, so how does that work?
> 
> 2. If I use the XMP profile will it affect my CPU potential to overclock in anyway? I read there will be more heat produced by the CPU, is that true?


Someone more knowledgeable will chime in on this I am sure.

1. Yes it can definitely be motherboard dependent aswell as CPU. I think it has something to do with how the ram layout is on the motherboard itself.

2. Personally I do not like to use XMP myself, but prefer to manually enter the timings/voltages. I start off using what the timing that XMP would set, but like to have control over the voltage and start tweaking from there. As for the CPU heating then yes it would cause more heat due to you increasing voltage to the IMC etc... I could definitly notice a difference when I Overclocked on my Sandybridge running 2133 compared with 1600 at 4.7ghz, but that said on my Skylake I have not noticed any additional heat running 3200 or 3733 (which I currently am on now).

You definitely want to run 3000+ if you can though. Skylake runs very well with fast mem. Def noticeable in gaming benchmarks.

Sorry for the loose explanation. I am sure someone will chime in now that you post has been quoted with a more in depth explanation.


----------



## llantant

Ignore, Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## SteveRo

Started playing with this G4400 today - looks promising - not just core but also the cache/imc seems to be pretty good








edit - non-k overclocking with a $60 chip - great fun!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Started playing with this G4400 today - looks promising - not just core but also the cache/imc seems to be pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - non-k overclocking with a $60 chip - great fun!!


Nice! If it wasn't for the things the mod bios does to other base services, I might stick with this cpu...


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! If it wasn't for the things the mod bios does to other base services, I might stick with this cpu...


Very nice i3!!

Yes, 2 things to fix in non-k oc in my book -
1. #1 priority - find a way for the cpu to idle down in volts and speed, at least volts
2. find a way to uncouple core oc from uncore - this is a nice to have - allows better oc in most cases.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ I might keep this G4400 and use it for movie-server duty. Currently using an asus m6g/g3258/areca 1880ix-16-4gb for this (5x4TB Raid5).


----------



## Jpmboy

Also the AVX issue is a problem. But Elmor did a great job breaking the lock on these CPUs.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! The above discussion is/was more related to frequencies in the 3600+ range, and least that's where I was. You are right, most every 4 slot board does 3200, 3466 + with out sweating. It's that 4000 4 stick area where things get challenging at mere mortal voltages (and sometimes and any freakin voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> The lore is that shorter trace lengths (lower impedance) in 2 slot boards can help with higher frequencies (lower signal loss).


Right. The only reason I posted is because I've seen posts around saying 4 sticks of ram of any flavor is harder to run on Z170, whereas I've had no problems at all and can OC them a considerable amount.
But yeah, I have zero experience with faster ram.








(Sorry for late reply, wife has been in hospital.)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! If it wasn't for the things the mod bios does to other base services, I might stick with this cpu...


You're making new want to try one, ugh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Right. The only reason I posted is because I've seen posts around saying 4 sticks of ram of any flavor is harder to run on Z170, whereas I've had no problems at all and can OC them a considerable amount.
> But yeah, I have zero experience with faster ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for late reply, wife has been in hospital.)


Whoa - sorry to hear that. I hope everything works out well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You're making new want to try one, ugh.


It's really a blast! the 6300 and 6320 are cheap enough. Played with a 6300, sold it in the market place - had to try a 6320. Pretty fast little 2c/4t processors.


----------



## SteveRo

dup post


----------



## wildzcardz

Username: wildzcardz
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500Mhz
Cache Frequency: AUTO
Vcore in UEFI: offset +100 LLC 3
Vcore: 1.36V
FCLK: AUTO
Cooling Solution: Delidded w/Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO in push pull w/Tuniq TX-4.
Stability Test: One hour Prime 95 28.7. Blend test.

Batch Number: Will need to pull box out of storage to find it.
Ram Speed: G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3200 16-16-16-36
Ram Voltage: 1.35V
Motherboard: Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6+
LLC Setting: 3
Misc Comments: Can't do 4.6Ghz with memory even at stock speeds. Maybe motherboard is limiting me or I lost the silcon lottery. Will be water cooling soon as I am picking parts up every other week atm.


----------



## SteveRo

Good Evening Mr. Darkwizzie,

Much thanks for all you do to maintain the chart - please chart the following -

Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: G4400
Base Clock: 143.4
Core Multiplier: 33x
Core Frequency: 4733
Cache Frequency: 4733
Vcore in UEFI: 1.455v
Vcore in HWINFO (under 100% load): 1.456v
FCLK: 1147
Cooling Solution: Custom water, 2x 480 radiators in series, EK Supremacy EVO block
Stability Test: P95 v28.7 1hr
Batch Number: (no country of origin specified on box) L536C126
Ram Speed: 3633 15-17-17-36-1
Ram Voltage: 1.4v, io 1.2v, sa 1.2v (hwinfo)
Motherboard: AsRock z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments: Good uncore on this one, able to handle high memory oc









edit - nice chip for $60!


----------



## vincponcet

I have a :
- CPU : 6700K
- MB : Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 (latest BIOS)
- cpu cooler: BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
- memory: 2* 8GB Corsair LPX 3000 DDR4
- PSU: BeQuiet! Power Pro 11 850W
- GPU: MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G

Even at stock with BIOS default, I see a lot of current limit throttling in XTU when testing with any tool, either XTU, or CPU-Z or Prime95
The only way I found to reduce it to 0% is to lower core voltage offset to -20mV.
At stock, I'm at 1.32V
I can go to 4.4GHz, but I have current limit throttling again, so I have to reduce core voltage offset to -50mV.
At 4.5GHz, I have Thermal Limit Throttling, so I stayed at 4.4 GHz

Why do I have that Current Limit Throttling ?
Everyone is raising its VCore, and me, I have to reduce it. Why ?

About memory, when I enable XMP Profile, my machine doesn't boot and get a BIOS ERROR.
I tried to increase VCCIO and VSA, I was being able to boot, but then during XTU Memory stress test, it crashed.
So, I followed this guide https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view?pli=1 , and set VCCIO at 1.20V and VSA at 1.25V and I can get the XTU memory stress stable.

What could be wrong in my system ? the CPU is bad, or the MB ?

Thanks,


----------



## Exley

Username:Exley
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100mhz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600mhz
Cache Frequency: 4100mhz
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.330 +.005 offset
Vcore: 1.360 in RealBench 1.392 in x264
FCLK: AUTO
Cooling Solution: h100i GTX
Stability Test: 1hr RealBench 5hr x264 16t 39 loops
Batch Number: L537B213 Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: LLC 5
Misc Comments: It was intresting playing with adaptive voltage. It seemed to want to stick to specific steps 1.360, 1.376, 1.392, 1.408.

I played around at 4700mhz for quite a while but couldn't keep it stable without having to go over 1.408v in x264 I really wanted to try to stay below 1.4 and use adaptive voltage so that it could throttle at idle.


----------



## jleslie246

is thermal limiting at 80c normal? Im hitting that temp with 4.8GHz oc, 1.42V (if i remember right). I have since lowered to stock with XMP memory settings. Hero mb with 1001 bios. Runs great at stock speeds anyway. I really have no need to OC my 6700k other than to see how well it oc's.


----------



## Cyro999

I don't think so but i'm not reaching those temps. If you're running a program that draws very high current (like an avx synthetic), that could cause both throttling (due to power) and those temperatures simultaneously.

6700k 4c8t 1.4v on air, peaked 69c on cinebench r15 run just now. Bit higher with sustained encoding tests.


----------



## D13mass

Hi guys, I have run for 5 hours x264 test.
I suppose +1 hours (for 6 hours) and enough.

But if I will run LinX or any another tests - my system will be with BSOD or freeze. It`s enough for stability work 24/7 ?


----------



## brumbaer

Just a short progress report.
I stopped experimenting, moved the board to a new case and have used the system as my "work" system for the last three weeks.

System still runs, still passes the same tests.
Had a single crash in the last three weeks. But that was due to power loss in the quarter and no I didn't cause it.

Haven't got the tools to watch the cpu voltage while running OS X. The Intel Power Gadgets shows a power value below 130 W even when rendering a complex scene and temperatures below 68 degrees. I can't really remember, but have got the nagging thought that the temperature at 130W had been somewhat lower than that at some time. I'll have an eye on it.

Have a nice week..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hi guys, I have run for 5 hours x264 test.
> I suppose +1 hours (for 6 hours) and enough.
> 
> But if I will run LinX or any another tests - my system will be with BSOD or freeze. It`s enough for stability work 24/7 ?


If all of your work is less vcore intensive than x264, maybe.

If using x264 i recommend running longer tests (like 24h) and then adding a little bit of voltage (0.01v), or a short test (like 6hrs) then adding a pretty big safety margin (0.03v?)

Passing X amount of time and then adding voltage is a much better guarantee than just running some x264 and expecting a 100x longer run of x264 or any other program to work.

---

Also worth noting that 3.96fps is a very low score for a 6700k at those frequencies, something might be wrong with the system if you can't do higher. My performance is ~15-20% higher than that at the same clock speed with almost no variance.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hi guys, I have run for 5 hours x264 test.
> I suppose +1 hours (for 6 hours) and enough.
> 
> But if I will run LinX or any another tests - my system will be with BSOD or freeze. It`s enough for stability work 24/7 ?


I wouldn't say so. I wasn't happy until my overclock passed at least 3 hours of FMA3 Prime95 blend or in-place large FFTs. Passing this took a lot more than passing 10 hours of x264 Stability Test.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> is thermal limiting at 80c normal? Im hitting that temp with 4.8GHz oc, 1.42V (if i remember right). I have since lowered to stock with XMP memory settings. Hero mb with 1001 bios. Runs great at stock speeds anyway. I really have no need to OC my 6700k other than to see how well it oc's.


You should not be thermal limited with 80c.

Plus theres always a need to OC!!!!

If you using prime or something else equally as hot at those temps is ok, I would be concerned hitting them regulary though.

Not delidded I am approx 83c in Prim95 small fft 28.7version or itb.

Handbrake and encoding im approx 71c.

Gaming roughly mid 60's.

I briefly considered delidding but I have been too busy messing with my memory OC to bother


----------



## BoredErica

Hi, just got back from Vegas. I ran Fishtest the entire time I was gone and came home to this:



Fishtest is about 10C cooler per core on average compared to regular chess.


----------



## Flamingo

Got more questions:

1. How does a 6700k with iGPU enabled compare with that of an disabled iGPU OC? Is x264 still a good test? Because the GPU is not being heated up.

2. Which test to run for a short time to determine stability before increasing clocks and/or leaving overnight x264? If its x264, then how long should it be run?

3. I assume during the find-max-OC process, all power saving and down throttle features are turned off? 4. Once desired OC is reached, can these be turned back on? I did that with my FX 8350. Will it affect stability? (or "*just follow the OC steps in main post and leave those features as-is*")


----------



## Bogga

Hey there fellow overclockers. Decided to send my old 2700k to a new home and go for the 6700k... after installing everything I immediately jumped into uefi to look at what fun things I could do!

It's been ages since I oc'd my 2700k so I felt a bit rusty. I first started with a manual locked voltage to see approximately how far I could go. I somehow ended up doing 4.7 ghz (100x47) on a vcore of 1.295 (this is where I truly felt that something wasn't correct). I then googled for guides, watched youtube-clips to see what to do and how to do a "correct" overclock.

All clips I've found haven't really been as in depth as I've wanted when it comes to all settings. Which ones to change, which ones to disable and which ones to leave as they are.

So what I did with the information I found was try adaptive mode. But I coulnd't even boot into windows at 4.6 (46x100) with adaptive mode until I cranked it up to 1.39V. But just one second into any stress test it just crashed/bs/failed. I then recalled reading about someone else with the same mobo as me that couldn't change his vcore. I then updated bios from 1102 to 1105.

Now I gave it another go and it worked out quite alright. I've been doing 4.6 (46x100) with adaptive mode and vcore at 1.31. IBT (very high) 10 runs, x264 5 runs and now prime 95 (27.9) for 1 hour and still no errors.

The one thing I'm curious about is the fact that I set vcore to 1.31 and have left LLC at auto. AI Suite says that vcore is at 1.36. Is it LLC that sets vcore to 0.05 higher? Should I just leave it there and live happily ever after or should I try to set it myself? What level LLC would you guess/say that a 0.05 raise would be?

The temperatures aren't impressive and I expected my phanteks to perform a bit better since I've got an open case with nice airflow and 3 fans mounted on it. I doubt I can reach a stable 4.7 if temps are as below at 4.6?

Specs:

6700k
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
Corsair 3000Mhz 4x4GB LPX (running in stock 2133 1.208V during my testing)
Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3 fans

Highest temps:

IBT: Between 80-85
x264: Around 70
Prime 95: Between 80-85


----------



## qwertyytrewq

Hello everyone

My #1 core temps are always 8-14C higher than other cores, is this normal? I did a re-paste just a few days ago.

On realbench other core temps are max 62C when core #1 is quite stable at 70-73.

I tried other stress tests too and same result, core #1 is always hotter than others.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyytrewq*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> My #1 core temps are always 8-14C higher than other cores, is this normal? I did a re-paste just a few days ago.
> 
> On realbench other core temps are max 62C when core #1 is quite stable at 70-73.
> 
> I tried other stress tests too and same result, core #1 is always hotter than others.


How long ago did you apply the paste? Sometimes it takes a while to settle.


----------



## qwertyytrewq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> How long ago did you apply the paste? Sometimes it takes a while to settle.


2-3 days ago


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyytrewq*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> My #1 core temps are always 8-14C higher than other cores, is this normal? I did a re-paste just a few days ago.
> 
> On realbench other core temps are max 62C when core #1 is quite stable at 70-73.
> 
> I tried other stress tests too and same result, core #1 is always hotter than others.


You will always get one core hotter than the others, that margin is more of the higher end of the scale. I would not worry though.

Only issue is with skylake that if you are not delidded then you may have done an absolute perfect job pasting and seating your cooler but if under the IHS had an iffy job then nothing you do will matter, you would have to delid.

Here is mine. Not delidded but I use Indigo XS metal pads, which I achieved an excellent coverage as it melts across the cpu









This is prime 28.7 small FFT run.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Hey there fellow overclockers. Decided to send my old 2700k to a new home and go for the 6700k... after installing everything I immediately jumped into uefi to look at what fun things I could do!
> 
> It's been ages since I oc'd my 2700k so I felt a bit rusty. I first started with a manual locked voltage to see approximately how far I could go. I somehow ended up doing 4.7 ghz (100x47) on a vcore of 1.295 (this is where I truly felt that something wasn't correct). I then googled for guides, watched youtube-clips to see what to do and how to do a "correct" overclock.
> 
> All clips I've found haven't really been as in depth as I've wanted when it comes to all settings. Which ones to change, which ones to disable and which ones to leave as they are.
> 
> So what I did with the information I found was try adaptive mode. But I coulnd't even boot into windows at 4.6 (46x100) with adaptive mode until I cranked it up to 1.39V. But just one second into any stress test it just crashed/bs/failed. I then recalled reading about someone else with the same mobo as me that couldn't change his vcore. I then updated bios from 1102 to 1105.
> 
> Now I gave it another go and it worked out quite alright. I've been doing 4.6 (46x100) with adaptive mode and vcore at 1.31. IBT (very high) 10 runs, x264 5 runs and now prime 95 (27.9) for 1 hour and still no errors.
> 
> The one thing I'm curious about is the fact that I set vcore to 1.31 and have left LLC at auto. AI Suite says that vcore is at 1.36. Is it LLC that sets vcore to 0.05 higher? Should I just leave it there and live happily ever after or should I try to set it myself? What level LLC would you guess/say that a 0.05 raise would be?
> 
> The temperatures aren't impressive and I expected my phanteks to perform a bit better since I've got an open case with nice airflow and 3 fans mounted on it. I doubt I can reach a stable 4.7 if temps are as below at 4.6?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 6700k
> ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
> Corsair 3000Mhz 4x4GB LPX (running in stock 2133 1.208V during my testing)
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3 fans
> 
> Highest temps:
> 
> IBT: Between 80-85
> x264: Around 70
> Prime 95: Between 80-85


Yeah that is LLC doing that. I would use LLC 4 or 5 depending on the amount of vdroop (voltage lowering from what you set, or vrise voltage spiking), I would not like myself having my voltage going that much over what I set it at in BIOS.

With my hero using adaptive voltage I am stable at 4.6ghz at 1.315v. Now using LLC lvl 5, I will be around 1.31-1.33v.

Using LLC4 I will get a little droop. So I have to increase my voltage to compensate, If I set to 1.33 in BIOS then it may drop a little to 1.31 at load, but had I left it at 1.31 in Bios it would have dropped under 1.3 and I would have been unstable. (Just a very basic explanation).

So you can choose the LLC that suits you best. I would not stay on auto though.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah that is LLC doing that. I would use LLC 4 or 5 depending on the amount of vdroop (voltage lowering from what you set, or vrise voltage spiking), I would not like myself having my voltage going that much over what I set it at in BIOS.
> 
> With my hero using adaptive voltage I am stable at 4.6ghz at 1.315v. Now using LLC lvl 5, I will be around 1.31-1.33v.
> 
> Using LLC4 I will get a little droop. So I have to increase my voltage to compensate, If I set to 1.33 in BIOS then it may drop a little to 1.31 at load, but had I left it at 1.31 in Bios it would have dropped under 1.3 and I would have been unstable. (Just a very basic explanation).
> 
> So you can choose the LLC that suits you best. I would not stay on auto though.


Ohh ok. So if I suppose I can be stable at let's say 1.34 I'd set vcore to 1.32 and LLC to level 5 and try it out? Or should I raise it just a tiny bit to 1.33 and LLC to level 4?


----------



## llantant

You can set LLC to what you are comfortable with.

You just dont want it to spike too high thats all.

You should be fine with LLC 5. I cannot say too much because I do not have your mobo.

Heres another example. It isnt exactly like this and I am exaggerating the values.

4.6ghz at 1.35v. It takes 1.35v to be stable. With LLC5. I can input 1.35v into BIOS, then when under stress the LLC will increase voltage to keep you stable but it may make you spike to 1.37v. (causing additional heat), but it always stays 1.35v minum so you will stay stable.

Now, if you set LLC4 and 1.35v in BIOS and you stress then you may get a slight droop and it drops to 1.34v and because you have gone under 1.35v you BSOD. So you up voltage in BIOS to 1.36v and under stress it drops to 1.35v but this is fine because you are still stable! so now even though you have increased voltage in BIOS and are technically at a higher voltage you are at a lower voltage at load and it will help with temps.

I am not the best at explaining things









You would be fine starting with LLC5 and as you learn work out what is best for you.

Some also use LLC 6 and some also do not even use LLC.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> You can set LLC to what you are comfortable with.
> 
> You just dont want it to spike too high thats all.
> 
> You should be fine with LLC 5. I cannot say too much because I do not have your mobo.
> 
> Heres another example. It isnt exactly like this and I am exaggerating the values.
> 
> 4.6ghz at 1.35v. It takes 1.35v to be stable. With LLC5. I can input 1.35v into BIOS, then when under stress the LLC will increase voltage to keep you stable but it may make you spike to 1.37v. (causing additional heat), but it always stays 1.35v minum so you will stay stable.
> 
> Now, if you set LLC4 and 1.35v in BIOS and you stress then you may get a slight droop and it drops to 1.34v and because you have gone under 1.35v you BSOD. So you up voltage in BIOS to 1.36v and under stress it drops to 1.35v but this is fine because you are still stable! so now even though you have increased voltage in BIOS and are technically at a higher voltage you are at a lower voltage at load and it will help with temps.
> 
> I am not the best at explaining things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be fine starting with LLC5 and as you learn work out what is best for you.
> 
> Some also use LLC 6 and some also do not even use LLC.


I totally understand, thanks for clarifying things


----------



## n3o611

Hey guys,

I havent overclocked since I bought my 2500k @ 4,8Ghz (~5Years ago), so im looking for some advice.

I bought this Setup, wich is running in a Define r4 with good airflow:

i5-6600K @ Scythe Mugen Max - Push/Pull
ASRock z170 Fatal1ty Professional i7
16GB 2133 HyperX DDR4
When I first booted my System the bios gave 1.120VCore to my CPU, wich was running fine for days(Just playing, working).
Now im trying around where I am with my chip and currently im at 4,5Ghz @ 1.248V (Bios says 1.210V, im sure I can finetune a bit more) and Cache Freq @ 3,9Ghz.

Right now im running Prime95(V28.7) for about 40 Minutes and I cant see any problems right now but I would like if I forgot something I should worry about.
My Steps: Set XMP Profile -> Adjust CPU Ratio -> Adjust Cache Ratio -> Adjust VCore -> Disable Turbo.

I also add a Screenshot of CPU-Z / HWMonitor, thanks for a all your help!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3o611*
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I havent overclocked since I bought my 2500k @ 4,8Ghz (~5Years ago), so im looking for some advice.
> 
> I bought this Setup, wich is running in a Define r4 with good airflow:
> 
> i5-6600K @ Scythe Mugen Max - Push/Pull
> ASRock z170 Fatal1ty Professional i7
> 16GB 2133 HyperX DDR4
> When I first booted my System the bios gave 1.120VCore to my CPU, wich was running fine for days(Just playing, working).
> Now im trying around where I am with my chip and currently im at 4,5Ghz @ 1.248V (Bios says 1.210V, im sure I can finetune a bit more) and Cache Freq @ 3,9Ghz.
> 
> Right now im running Prime95(V28.7) for about 40 Minutes and I cant see any problems right now but I would like if I forgot something I should worry about.
> My Steps: Set XMP Profile -> Adjust CPU Ratio -> Adjust Cache Ratio -> Adjust VCore -> Disable Turbo.
> 
> I also add a Screenshot of CPU-Z / HWMonitor, thanks for a all your help!


max temp 61c - you have a lot of room for higher


----------



## Aytac

6700k @ 4.5ghz


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> 6700k @ 4.5ghz


nice! you should be able to go higher!


----------



## Bogga

I tried 47x100 with these settings

Adaptive +
1.33V
LLC level 5

Passed IBT at very high the highest temp on one of the cores at 85 at most, but I crashed halfway through pass 5 in x264

I then tried 1.335V

Passed IBT with the highest core up to 86 but same problem in x264, this time on the first run. I can't say I'm to pleased with those temps so I'm backing down to 4.6 to see how low I can go on the voltage. Cause it seems I have to settle for that with the cooling I've got (Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3 fans).


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> I tried 47x100 with these settings
> 
> Adaptive +
> 1.33V
> LLC level 5
> 
> Passed IBT at very high the highest temp on one of the cores at 85 at most, but I crashed halfway through pass 5 in x264
> 
> I then tried 1.335V
> 
> Passed IBT with the highest core up to 86 but same problem in x264, this time on the first run. I can't say I'm to pleased with those temps so I'm backing down to 4.6 to see how low I can go on the voltage. Cause it seems I have to settle for that with the cooling I've got (Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3 fans).


Those temps are OK for ibt. Personally would not bother using it. It's a terrible test.

Try 50 passes x264, 8 hour real bench and if you really want to do a heavy test prime 95 8 hour blend.

I hit near those temps with ibt. Nothing else will even come close though, so unless you plan on running itb on a regular basis then don't worry.

The way I find out my stability is to run x264 until I pass 50, then I throw in an 8 hour real bench, then I complete all tests in prime blend. Approx 8 hours 28.7.

I use xtu to test for cache overclock.

Then memory with stressapp and hci memtest.

Then I may do another long real bench or prime to make sure everything works altogether.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Those temps are OK for ibt. Personally would not bother using it. It's a terrible test.
> 
> Try 50 passes x264, 8 hour real bench and if you really want to do a heavy test prime 95 8 hour blend.
> 
> I hit near those temps with ibt. Nothing else will even come close though, so unless you plan on running itb on a regular basis then don't worry.
> 
> The way I find out my stability is to run x264 until I pass 50, then I throw in an 8 hour real bench, then I complete all tests in prime blend. Approx 8 hours 28.7.
> 
> I use xtu to test for cache overclock.
> 
> Then memory with stressapp and hci memtest.
> 
> Then I may do another long real bench or prime to make sure everything works altogether.


Prime 95 27.9 takes me to the same temps as IBT.

If I were to give 4.7 another go, what would your advice be and what tests should I try for temps and stability? Which settings should I use for x264... I've tried 5 runs, 8 threads and high now just for a quick stability test...

Lets say I settle for 4.6 which so far seems to be stable (will do further testing of course). How do I proceed with the memory. Do I set it manually to desired speed and voltage or do I use XMP? Cause so far I've left them untouched at 1.208V and 2133mhz...

These are the ones I've got: http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/vengeance-lpx-16gb-4x4gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m4b3000c15


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Prime 95 27.9 takes me to the same temps as IBT.
> 
> If I were to give 4.7 another go, what would your advice be and what tests should I try for temps and stability? Which settings should I use for x264... I've tried 5 runs, 8 threads and high now just for a quick stability test...
> 
> Lets say I settle for 4.6 which so far seems to be stable (will do further testing of course). How do I proceed with the memory. Do I set it manually to desired speed and voltage or do I use XMP?


If you blend do you still hit those temps with 27.9?? Im usually about a few degree's hotter with itb, I will never run small ffts at extended periods for a long time though. Blend does a bit of everything so when it switches to the larger ffts its not as hot. Mid 80s is hot but skylakes will run hot without delidding, so if you do not run at those temps all the time for regular day to day, its fine.

I would be more concerned at what temps you are hitting with handbrake, x264, etc... as these are the things that you would most likely be doing (Im being presumptuous here







). Prime is really over top with regards to stability it depends how OCD you want be about it.

I never use XMP myself. I prefer to set the values myself. 3200mhz and under you should fine leaving VCCIO and SA voltage as auto, and just setting DRAM voltage and manually set timings to recommended values. You can enable XMP if you prefer, but I dont. Its personal preference.

Check the memory stability thread in my sig, its a very good very thread started by Silentscone.

For cache, get the main things stable(CPU and Mem) then bring up cache to instability (I cannot do 4.7 at my current voltage and refuse to increase voltage for cache) then back down a bit. So for me I brought cache up to 4.7 and this turned out to give me BSOD using Intel XTU so I backed down to 4.5.

**edit

Just got my first flame!!









**multiple edits because I think faster than I type!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ earned and deserved!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ earned and deserved!


Thanks!


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> If you blend do you still hit those temps with 27.9?? Im usually about a few degree's hotter with itb, I will never run small ffts at extended periods for a long time though. Blend does a bit of everything so when it switches to the larger ffts its not as hot. Mid 80s is hot but skylakes will run hot without delidding, so if you do not run at those temps all the time for regular day to day, its fine.
> 
> I would be more concerned at what temps you are hitting with handbrake, x264, etc... as these are the things that you would most likely be doing (Im being presumptuous here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Prime is really over top with regards to stability it depends how OCD you want be about it.
> 
> I never use XMP myself. I prefer to set the values myself. 3200mhz and under you should fine leaving VCCIO and SA voltage as auto, and just setting DRAM voltage and manually set timings to recommended values. You can enable XMP if you prefer, but I dont. Its personal preference.
> 
> Check the memory stability thread in my sig, its a very good very thread started by Silentscone.
> 
> For cache, get the main things stable(CPU and Mem) then bring up cache to instability (I cannot do 4.7 at my current voltage and refuse to increase voltage for cache) then back down a bit. So for me I brought cache up to 4.7 and this turned out to give me BSOD using Intel XTU so I backed down to 4.5.
> 
> **edit
> 
> Just got my first flame!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **multiple edits because I think faster than I type!!!


Don't know about the flame thingie, but I suppose it's something good?









So the ram... set speeds to 3000mhz, set voltage to 1.35 and the timings 15-17-17-35 and I should be set to go?


----------



## misoonigiri

ROG Realbench 2.43 was out 28 Jan? I had just started stress run with v2.42









http://rog.asus.com/466332016/overclocking/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/
Quote:


> Here are the improvements made to this new version:
> 
> Support for the latest hardware, including new LGA 1151 motherboards
> Reduced benchmark time to around 5 minutes to allow users spend more time on system tweaks
> Upgraded and optimized different tests in the benchmarks


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> nice! you should be able to go higher!


voltage ok but i am worrying about temps. trying to keep bellow 80. my noctua d14 has 3x 140mm fan. i am open for new cooling solution/suggestion.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> voltage ok but i am worrying about temps. trying to keep bellow 80. my noctua d14 has 3x 140mm fan. i am open for new cooling solution/suggestion.




Seriously though, you'll struggle to stay below 80 no matter what cooling you put on, unless you delid. The fairly high thermal resistance between the die and heatspreader see's to that.


----------



## BoredErica

*Please Check to See If I Charted You.*

Guys, let me repeat the instructions again. All charting verifications should be pictures of the test running and HWinfo running. If you're requesting a verification for 5 hours of a test, I should see 5 hours on the timer for Hwinfo. I should also be able to see your Vcore readings on your HWinfo if it's there. A validation link from CPU-Z does not count as picture verification. Showing the time the test has been run is more important than how many loops it ran. Testing with a 6700k versus a G4400 will lead to very different loops done in an hour, but both only count as 1 hour's worth of stress testing.

Due to a power outage, I'm at the library, so I am unable to make a new graph.


 6600k6700kAverage Clock4.644.69Average Voltage1.381.39


Sample Size78Statistics in red only include K skus. Average OC4.68Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.39Median Vcore

1.39





> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*


Will you submit your settings to the chart?



> Originally Posted by *madmanmarz*





> Originally Posted by *dhaine*





> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*





> Originally Posted by *Zaen*





> Originally Posted by *llantant*





> Originally Posted by *wildzcardz*





> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*





> Originally Posted by *Exley*


You have all been charted.



> Originally Posted by *goatofalltime*
> 
> I've tried all those things except updating bios... I'm nervous about bricking the board.


You'll be fine.



> Originally Posted by *qqqq*


You claim 1 hour of Prime but your picture only shows 18 minutes.


----------



## Bauxno

hi all soon I will get a i5 6600k processor and I want to try to do my first OC with this processor. I will use an hyper 212 evo as the cooler.

My question is how much OC can i get without touching the vcore but also can be stable for a pc that is used 8hours /day.

I live on a tropical country with an average temp of 78F or 25-28 celcius i think.

tkns for the all the answers.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bauxno*
> 
> hi all soon I will get a i5 6600k processor and I want to try to do my first OC with this processor. I will use an hyper 212 evo as the cooler.
> 
> My question is how much OC can i get without touching the vcore but also can be stable for a pc that is used 8hours /day.
> 
> I live on a tropical country with an average temp of 78F or 25-28 celcius i think.
> 
> tkns for the all the answers.


You will have to tell us!! Not sure how to answer that


----------



## MazrimCF

Does HT on/off count toward the chart as I don't see a column for it?


----------



## Dreaden

The Prime95 site seems to have just the latest hardest version, or maybe im missing something. There doesn't seem to be a windows version of 27.9. Anyone have a dl link for that, I'm seeing different builds of it online as well. Not sure which one to use.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bauxno*
> 
> hi all soon I will get a i5 6600k processor and I want to try to do my first OC with this processor. I will use an hyper 212 evo as the cooler.
> 
> My question is how much OC can i get without touching the vcore but also can be stable for a pc that is used 8hours /day.
> 
> I live on a tropical country with an average temp of 78F or 25-28 celcius i think.
> 
> tkns for the all the answers.


Just bare in mind that "not touching vcore" means you're leaving it on AUTO which in-turn means that it will keep going up as you raise multi. I'd find a nice low voltage as that's what you want, say 1.25v and set it manually or adaptive and see what multi it gives you.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> The Prime95 site seems to have just the latest hardest version, or maybe im missing something. There doesn't seem to be a windows version of 27.9. Anyone have a dl link for that, I'm seeing different builds of it online as well. Not sure which one to use.


ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/

You're probably looking for ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip


----------



## Dreaden

Thank you very much.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MazrimCF*
> 
> Does HT on/off count toward the chart as I don't see a column for it?


HT is on for 6700k and of course, off for 6600k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> Thank you very much.


There is a list of links in the OP for downloads.


----------



## saunupe1911

I'm currently using a cooler master hyper 212 evo for cooling but I wonder if I would benefit from some liquid cooling. I've never installed one but I would like for idle temps to get into the 20s and max down to the 50s or low 60s during extreme usage while running my 6700k at 4.6 with 1.32. It's super stable as well. I actually leave my machine on basically 24/7


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Will you submit your settings to the chart?
> You have all been charted.
> You'll be fine.
> You claim 1 hour of Prime but your picture only shows 18 minutes.


Thanks!
And I think for qqqq, in P95 main window shows start time as Jan 28 01:49 Starting Workers; in workers' windows show Jan 28 02:50 still ongoing - so that's already past 1 hour mark testing.


----------



## Bogga

Ahh after 4 hours of Prime95 27.9 and then 50 passes of x264 over night worked out just fine. So hopefully this oc is fully stable









I'm looking at a custom water cooling-kit. So until then I'll just sit tight and take a look at the memory


----------



## SteveRo

Good Morning Mr. Darkwizzie,
In the chart, for my G4400 entry, please change cache frequency from 0.733 to 4.733.
Much Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Seriously though, you'll struggle to stay below 80 no matter what cooling you put on, unless you delid.


Well i'm on a weaker air cooler (2x1300rpm fans) and i sit at high 60's peaking into low 70's with every load on my system (x264 is the hottest i ever run) - if you look at some of the synthetic FPU loads especially, you'll get a lot higher temps, but i don't know anybody who uses those on a week to week basis. I'm using about 1.4v, HT on (4c8t) and i'm not delidded.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Well i'm on a weaker air cooler (2x1300rpm fans) and i sit at high 60's peaking into low 70's with every load on my system (x264 is the hottest i ever run) - if you look at some of the synthetic FPU loads especially, you'll get a lot higher temps, but i don't know anybody who uses those on a week to week basis. I'm using about 1.4v, HT on (4c8t) and i'm not delidded.


Same here. Well except im on a H110 running mostly about <1000rpm unles 70+.

Of course running Small FFT prime or the Linpacks are going to be in the 80's though.


----------



## Dreaden

In the OP 1.45/1.4 was listed as the tentative conclusion of the first being ballsy and to be done but those who know what their doing and 1.4 for mere mortals. Does this still stand? I remember seeing Darkwizzie telling someone on later pager than 1.45 is the norm. I was wondering if the original voltage safe ranges have changed or not?

I got stability on 4.8 GHz at 1.37. I was going to try 4.9 as it looked like the voltage still had room according the the guidelines, but now I'm at 1.42 with improved stability, but no where near stable. I was wondering if it's still ballsy to push to 1.45 or am I already out of the normal person range and should just stick to my solid 4.8?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> In the OP 1.45/1.4 was listed as the tentative conclusion of the first being ballsy and to be done but those who know what their doing and 1.4 for mere mortals. Does this still stand? I remember seeing Darkwizzie telling someone on later pager than 1.45 is the norm. I was wondering if the original voltage safe ranges have changed or not?
> 
> I got stability on 4.8 GHz at 1.37. I was going to try 4.9 as it looked like the voltage still had room according the the guidelines, but now I'm at 1.42 with improved stability, but no where near stable. I was wondering if it's still ballsy to push to 1.45 or am I already out of the normal person range and should just stick to my solid 4.8?


Guide lines are only that. Its up to you if you feel safe with the additional voltage or not.

I would personally stick with your 4.8. At 1.37 that is a decent chip you have. I need 1.43 for 4.8 myself, I stick with 4.7 though.

Now unless your doing it to place higher in the chart etc.. and to say you can then that's a different story. I would feel wary about pushing that voltage 24/7 though.

I have nothing to back up my feeling, it is only my opinion.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> HT is on for 6700k and of course, off for 6600k.
> There is a list of links in the OP for downloads.


I should specify then that my (old) 102x47 entry is with HT off on the 6700K.

I've since then however moved on to 100x48 with HT on and 1.44v max, but haven't stress tested it with anything besides games. Maybe one rainy day I'll do a proper, chartable entry with my new settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> In the OP 1.45/1.4 was listed as the tentative conclusion of the first being ballsy and to be done but those who know what their doing and 1.4 for mere mortals. Does this still stand? I remember seeing Darkwizzie telling someone on later pager than 1.45 is the norm. I was wondering if the original voltage safe ranges have changed or not?
> 
> I got stability on 4.8 GHz at 1.37. I was going to try 4.9 as it looked like the voltage still had room according the the guidelines, but now I'm at 1.42 with improved stability, but no where near stable. I was wondering if it's still ballsy to push to 1.45 or am I already out of the normal person range and should just stick to my solid 4.8?


Page 115 114 https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#

Specifies 1.5*2*v as max operating voltage, 1.45 should still be well within bounds.
(Oddly enough it used to be 1.52v previously







) Nvm, wrong page.


----------



## Dreaden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I should specify then that my (old) 102x47 entry is with HT off on the 6700K.
> 
> I've since then however moved on to 100x48 with HT on and 1.44v max, but haven't stress tested it with anything besides games. Maybe one rainy day I'll do a proper, chartable entry with my new settings.
> Page 115 https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#
> 
> Specifies 1.5v as max operating voltage, 1.45 should still be well within bounds.
> (Oddly enough it used to be 1.52v previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


So the 1.45 listed by OP was just to stay safe and well below 1.52? The wording used in the OP seemed too cautionary if we are confident in Intel's 1.52 guideline. I for sure don't want to get close to what they say is the max though lol. It also looks like no one on the charts does either.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Page 115 https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#
> 
> Specifies 1.5v as max operating voltage, 1.45 should still be well within bounds.
> (Oddly enough it used to be 1.52v previously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Still 1.52v, the iGPU is 1.5v (Processor Graphics).


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> So the 1.45 listed by OP was just to stay safe and well below 1.52? The wording used in the OP seemed too cautionary if we are confident in Intel's 1.52 guideline. I for sure don't want to get close to what they say is the max though lol. It also looks like no one on the charts does either.


The guide was written before Intel released that document but yes, I believe it's more about staying in the clear. 1.52v _does_ after all still sound pretty high even if it's coming from Intel themselves.
I'd personally stay below 1.45 as a precaution. Maybe once more time has passed and the more experienced guinea pigs overclockers deemed it safe from performance degradation, I'd consider 1.52 for 24/7








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Still 1.52v, the iGPU is 1.5v (Processor Graphics).


Do'h! Was on the wrong page.


----------



## Dreaden

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. My first thought was exactly that, the docs were probably released later. I then thought but why would specs not be released when he processor was brought to market, but who the hell knows I guess. Anyway knowing that I feel safe about hitting 1.45 if I need it, but I won't go passed it. If I can make this 4.9 work then I'm already way ahead of the normal anyway. Wish me luck.

On that note, does OCing the Cache and the Ram have any impact on how high you can get the core clock? As in the order in which the OC all the parts makes no difference?


----------



## grendelrt

Looking to OC my 6700K , I read the tutorial and played with the A_tuning app for my ASRock board. For a quick overclock to 4.5 would you guys recommend using a offset on vcore or a fixed? In the bios as well when doing offset, if you were to key in 50, would that be adding .050 to the vcore? For a simple overclock with no ram OC it looks like I only need to concern myself with vcore? Thanks!


----------



## Dreaden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> The guide was written before Intel released that document but yes, I believe it's more about staying in the clear. 1.52v _does_ after all still sound pretty high even if it's coming from Intel themselves.
> I'd personally stay below 1.45 as a precaution. Maybe once more time has passed and the more experienced guinea pigs overclockers deemed it safe from performance degradation, I'd consider 1.52 for 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do'h! Was on the wrong page.


Whats the common way to test for degradation, just running the same benchmark once a month or something?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> Whats the common way to test for degradation, just running the same benchmark once a month or something?


No idea really. It's just something I'm aware of being a thing, never experienced it myself (but that's a given as this is my first chip I've OC'd properly).

That's probably as good a way to possibly go on testing something like that.


----------



## BoredErica

If you go back and do a stress test you know you were able to complete successfully but now fail, you have degraded. I don't think performance changes.

For example, back on my 4670k I used to be able to do almost 8 hours of the old x264 test @ 4.6ghz 2.15v/1.42v. A year later I found out the chip could not last over 5 minutes at the same settings.


----------



## Aytac

bought thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate and changed case fan order, looks better oc and temp.
go higher or its ok for gaming? :d


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> Whats the common way to test for degradation, just running the same benchmark once a month or something?


No real way to test it I don't think. What is said to happen is your overclock will become unstable over time. So if you are stable at 4.8 and 1.4v now in a years time it you may need 1.41v.

I believe it is called Electronic Migration. I remember reading a thread about it some time ago.

That said I ran my Sandybridge with 1.42v cpu and 1.15Vccio @ 4.7 ghz for 5 years with no degradation. Temps always under 70c though.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> On that note, does OCing the Cache and the Ram have any impact on how high you can get the core clock? As in the order in which the OC all the parts makes no difference?


It depends on the strength of the components of the chip..
Each is generally (but not always) weaker/stronger than another.
The K chips allow different speeds for the core vs the uncore (cache and imc).
When overclocking non-k chips the core and uncore are (so far) locked 1 to 1.
You can slow down the imc by running memory below 2133 but that is certainly an undesired end result/workaround.









edit - usually the importance to performance from high to low - core, then cache then imc/memory but it depends on the load - if a lot of disk access is required - even your HDD (hopefully SSD) can be the bottleneck.


----------



## BoredErica

Usually overclocked cache doesn't significantly and negatively impact core clock, but it's still good practice to do core, then cache. That is my observation with Skylake.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Usually overclocked cache doesn't significantly and negatively impact core clock, but it's still good practice to do core, then cache. That is my observation with Skylake.


You mean lower (slower) cache speed does not significantly affect core cpu performance - correct?

A weak uncore can hold back overclocking of a strong core when ocing non-k chips because core/cache/imc are all (currently) locked 1 to 1 when non-k ocing. This is one of the disadvantages to non-k oc.

The other more important disadvantage is all power savings features are turned off. There is no way to allow the chip to idle down to lower voltage. So (again for non-k oc) if you find you have a great overclock at say 4.9ghz and 1.48v - you will always pump 1.48v through the chip - 24/7 - no "lower voltage " for when the chip idles down - you are always at 1.48v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> No real way to test it I don't think. What is said to happen is your overclock will become unstable over time. So if you are stable at 4.8 and 1.4v now in a years time it you may need 1.41v.
> 
> I believe it is called Electronic Migration. I remember reading a thread about it some time ago.
> 
> That said *I ran my Sandybridge with 1.42v cpu and 1.15Vccio @ 4.7 ghz for 5 years with no degradation*. Temps always under 70c though.


SB was a tough architecture. My 2700K is still running 4.6 @ 1.328V all day with a crappy arctic air cooler (security cam duty). On water it ran years at 4.8/1,44V. SB is very strong - not sure about Skylake ... yet. Seems to be very robust!


----------



## Aytac

i guess i found my limit. i just cant understand why so hot. i am sure my build is great for cpu cooling.
corsair 780t every hole filled with fans intake/out and got thermal take water 3.0 ultimate 3x120 rad..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> i guess i found my limit. i just cant understand why so hot. i am sure my build is great for cpu cooling.
> corsair 780t every hole filled with fans intake/out and got thermal take water 3.0 ultimate 3x120 rad..


Runs P95, wonders why it's hot.


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Runs P95, wonders why it's hot.


is any way to drop temp? like drop pll voltage or something like that.. which setting need to be play after this point?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> is any way to drop temp? like drop pll voltage or something like that.. which setting need to be play after this point?


Grabbing a razor and delidding the thing would be your best option to get temps down.


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Grabbing a razor and delidding the thing would be your best option to get temps down.


damn i am trying to avoid that, just today learned whats delid ;d

i have thermaltake tg4 paste, is it still worth to try?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> damn i am trying to avoid that, just today learned whats delid ;d
> 
> i have thermaltake tg4 paste, is it still worth to try?


It wouldn't hurt to try and remount.


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It wouldn't hurt to try and remount.


i need think about it have to play with voltages now :d


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Runs P95, wonders why it's hot.


Ha.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> i need think about it have to play with voltages now :d


What prime you using? Because if it's 28.7 then your temps seem fine to me.

Do you run prime often? Other than for stability.
What are your x264 temps?


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What prime you using? Because if it's 28.7 then your temps seem fine to me.
> 
> Do you run prime often? Other than for stability.
> What are your x264 temps?


yes, my prime version is 28.7.
i am using prime for stability test only. if pass 10 min its okay for me.
also i am using this computer for gaming.

maybe i need change test method? i dont know about x264 can you send link?

nvm found it

thanks


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> yes, my prime version is 28.7.
> i am using prime for stability test only. if pass 10 min its okay for me.
> also i am using this computer for gaming.
> 
> maybe i need change test method? i dont know about x264 can you send link?
> 
> nvm found it
> 
> thanks


I would not worry about small fft being mid 80s if all you do is game.

Especially at 4.8ghz. If you are stable at 1.37v then thats very good!


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I would not worry about small fft being mid 80s if all you do is game.
> 
> Especially at 4.8ghz. If you are stable at 1.37v then thats very good!


yea you are right. if my comp dont crash while gaming its okay for me.
testing x264 now, is it reports errors?


----------



## llantant

Especiall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SB was a tough architecture. My 2700K is still running 4.6 @ 1.328V all day with a crappy arctic air cooler (security cam duty). On water it ran years at 4.8/1,44V. SB is very strong - not sure about Skylake ... yet. Seems to be very robust!


I agree I did like my 2600k.

Its that reason I feel a little unsure about hitting 1.4 on my Skylake.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> yea you are right. if my comp dont crash while gaming its okay for me.
> testing x264 now, is it reports errors?


Read the guide and what it says for stability. Darkwizzie done an excellent job on that!

What I personally do is 50 loops of x264, 8 hours of ROG Realbench.

I will however do an 8 hour Prime 95 Blend (sometimes, depends how OCD im feeling







)

Then when I overclock cache I use Intel XTU memory.

Memory HCI memtest or Stressapp for Linux Mint.

For memory stability testing see the DDR4 thread in my sig.


----------



## SteveRo

major bummer
















http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/asrock-killed-overclocking-intel-skylake-nonk/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> major bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/asrock-killed-overclocking-intel-skylake-nonk/


no surprise. I thought it was a funny management decision thinking they could F with intel's market segmentation. Butt that's why we have HWBOT and guys like Elmor making the same bios for ASUS boards!








http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149907


----------



## Bogga

What would you guys say the maximum voltage for the DRAM would be?

I tried setting timings, voltage and speed manually. Saw that LLC also affected DRAM voltage so I lowered it from 1.35 to 1.33. When I started stressing I got errors so I tried raising it a bit but kept getting errors. Then I tried XMP and I got the same settings I set manually in the first place. 1.368 is the voltage of the DRAM now... made it through 6 hours of blend in Prime95 27.9 and 50 passes overnight in x264...

Would you advice me to lower the voltage and speed or would you say I'm good to go with these settings?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> What would you guys say the maximum voltage for the DRAM would be?
> 
> I tried setting timings, voltage and speed manually. Saw that LLC also affected DRAM voltage so I lowered it from 1.35 to 1.33. When I started stressing I got errors so I tried raising it a bit but kept getting errors. Then I tried XMP and I got the same settings I set manually in the first place. 1.368 is the voltage of the DRAM now... made it through 6 hours of blend in Prime95 27.9 and 50 passes overnight in x264...
> 
> Would you advice me to lower the voltage and speed or would you say I'm good to go with these settings?


LLC will not affect your dram. Not unless you have a setting I am unaware of.

Do not drop your ram voltage if you are just going off your XMP settings set it to the voltage it says. Which I take it as 1.35v (Do not worry if it shows 1.368v though). I would also change command rate to 1t then check for stability.

I run my ram at 1.4v.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> LLC will not affect your dram. Not unless you have a setting I am unaware of.
> 
> Do not drop your ram voltage if you are just going off your XMP settings set it to the voltage it says. Which I take it as 1.35v (Do not worry if it shows 1.368v though). I would also change command rate to 1t then check for stability.
> 
> I run my ram at 1.4v.


Ahh ok, well then I think I'll be ok with those settings









Hmm I thought LLC affected it since it was higher than the voltage I set it to. But as long as it's to high and is stable then I'm good with it.


----------



## Phreec

Hmm, I just can't seem to get my (4x4) RAM sticks to run at their XMP intended 3000 MHz now. Tried increasing to 1.37v, VCCIO and SA at 1.2v, manually inserting timings, still nothing.

2996MHz (or w/e it was, one step lower) seems to work fine though so nothing I'll be losing sleep over.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Username: misoonigiri
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 105
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4725
> Cache Frequency: 4305
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.360
> Vcore: 1.360
> FCLK: 1050
> Cooling Solution: Noctua D15S
> Stability Test: OCN custom x264 16T (10h, 82Loops), RealBench 2.42 (4h), HCI Memtest 750MB x8 (1340% coverage)
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L547B352
> Ram Speed: 3255 16-16-16-36 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v
> Motherboard: Asus Hero
> LLC Setting: 5
> Misc Comments:


Username: misoonigiri
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 105
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4725
Cache Frequency: 4305
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.338 +0.020
Vcore: 1.376
FCLK: 1050
Cooling Solution: Noctua D15S
Stability Test: OCN custom x264 16T (7h, 56Loops), RealBench 2.43 (7.5h), HCI Memtest 875B x8 (2.8h, 1117% coverage)

Batch Number: Malaysia L547B352
Ram Speed: 3255 16-16-16-36 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: Asus Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments:

@Darkwizzie
Hi Darkwizzie, I have changed from fixed vcore to adaptive and had to retest everything to finally find new stable settings.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## misoonigiri

In OCN custom x264, I noticed the fps in progress is always lower than final fps after loop has completed.
The final fps seems correct though, if I divide no. of encoded frames 2121 by the time difference between loops.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, you'll struggle to stay below 80 no matter what cooling you put on, unless you delid. The fairly high thermal resistance between the die and heatspreader see's to that.


I still don't get the pouring (I am chemist that uses large refridgerated liquid argon dewars for my ICP-MS and Nitrogen for NMR's) .... Why not a hose from a 230psi dewar with a valve your can crack and uncrack for a steady stream that can be adjusted on the fly?? It seems pouring is just done "for old times sake"


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I still don't get the pouring (I am chemist that uses large refridgerated liquid argon dewars for my ICP-MS and Nitrogen for NMR's) .... Why not a hose from a 230psi dewar with a valve your can crack and uncrack for a steady stream that can be adjusted on the fly?? It seems pouring is just done "for old times sake"


Well if you're going to do it with no gloves on like this guy I guess you like to live dangerously


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Hmm, I just can't seem to get my (4x4) RAM sticks to run at their XMP intended 3000 MHz now. Tried increasing to 1.37v, VCCIO and SA at 1.2v, manually inserting timings, still nothing.
> 
> 2996MHz (or w/e it was, one step lower) seems to work fine though so nothing I'll be losing sleep over.


What are the timings?

Try switching to manual, setting 1.35. 1.2 vccio 1.25 sa.

Could also try TRDWR_sg, TRDWR_dg, TRDWR_dr and TWDWR_dd setting to what CAS is.

I read that on a guide but it is usually only applicable to 3600 + 4 dimms but you could just revert to auto if it does not help.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Do you guys find that you have to up your DRAM voltage even at stock settings just to keep things stable? (I7-6700k, Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB of DDR 4 GSkill ram at 2400MHz.) For instance, I have to up the voltage on the ram from the stock of 1.2v to 1.3v just to keep the stupid you overclock is unstable message from showing on boot up randomly. (This happens even with 2 sticks of ram in slots 2 and 4 at 2133 speeds.) Perhaps my CPU is failing or just simply bad?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Do you guys find that you have to up your DRAM voltage even at stock settings just to keep things stable? (I7-6700k, Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB of DDR 4 GSkill ram at 2400MHz.) For instance, I have to up the voltage on the ram from the stock of 1.2v to 1.3v just to keep the stupid you overclock is unstable message from showing on boot up randomly. (This happens even with 2 sticks of ram in slots 2 and 4 at 2133 speeds.) Perhaps my CPU is failing or just simply bad?


No issues on ASUS HERO.

DDR4-3000Mhz, my ram however runs at 1.35v stock.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Do you guys find that you have to up your DRAM voltage even at stock settings just to keep things stable? (I7-6700k, Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB of DDR 4 GSkill ram at 2400MHz.) For instance, I have to up the voltage on the ram from the stock of 1.2v to 1.3v just to keep the stupid you overclock is unstable message from showing on boot up randomly. (This happens even with 2 sticks of ram in slots 2 and 4 at 2133 speeds.) Perhaps my CPU is failing or just simply bad?


It depends on the RAM kit. Its common on Z170.


----------



## nSone

Kind of same here (6700k & 4x4GB sticks Kingston predator) - two sticks run fine at 3000mhz/15cas by just loading the XMP profile, but still can't figure how to make them all four stable...
Also, all four do run stable 2667mhz/14cas @1.35v via XMP, tired manually bumping voltage and vccio and sa but no results yet.

Will give it a few more shots, as I'm sure it's just a thing I'm not getting right, since I recently switched from gigabye to asus for the first time and all looks new and strange now







so any advice is welcome









skylake looks cool btw, got to 4.6ghz @ 1.28v quite easy, and temps are amazing, so could say it does look like an improvement even coming from a 4.8 DC chip


----------



## Dreaden

A few questions on the RAM overclocking

1. How much of an improvement do you see in overclocking, trying to figure out if it's worth it. I have 16 GB Ripjaw V DDR4 3000. Mainly gaming.
2. Anyone have a guide they really like that explains all the timings and how to actually change the latency stuff? Not really sure where to start.
3. Does the amount overclocked give a linear increase in performance?


----------



## D13mass

Guys, I have run LinX with 30 000 task and received 78 C maximum (in stock frequency).


Now I`m thinking about change thermal interface via removing IHS (looks like in this video)



What do you think ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Kind of same here (6700k & 4x4GB sticks Kingston predator) - two sticks run fine at 3000mhz/15cas by just loading the XMP profile, but still can't figure how to make them all four stable...
> Also, all four do run stable 2667mhz/14cas @1.35v via XMP, tired manually bumping voltage and vccio and sa but no results yet.
> 
> Will give it a few more shots, as I'm sure it's just a thing I'm not getting right, since I recently switched from gigabye to asus for the first time and all looks new and strange now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so any advice is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skylake looks cool btw, got to 4.6ghz @ 1.28v quite easy, and temps are amazing, so could say it does look like an improvement even coming from a 4.8 DC chip


What did you try in terms of DRAM voltage, VCCIO & Sa..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreaden*
> 
> A few questions on the RAM overclocking
> 
> 1. How much of an improvement do you see in overclocking, trying to figure out if it's worth it. I have 16 GB Ripjaw V DDR4 3000. Mainly gaming.
> 2. Anyone have a guide they really like that explains all the timings and how to actually change the latency stuff? Not really sure where to start.
> 3. Does the amount overclocked give a linear increase in performance?


1) Look here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1586767/digital-foundry-memory-overclocking-and-how-it-affects-fps-in-8-different-games
Short version there are minor benefits. Worth it? I'd say no. But if you like tinkering with your system to extract every last bit of performance, than maybe. RAM overclocking can be a bit hard.

2) http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread
Check the Spoiler in OP for a rough idea.

3) NO.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What did you try in terms of DRAM voltage, VCCIO & Sa..?
> 1) Look here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1586767/digital-foundry-memory-overclocking-and-how-it-affects-fps-in-8-different-games
> Short version there are minor benefits. Worth it? I'd say no. But if you like tinkering with your system to extract every last bit of performance, than maybe. RAM overclocking can be a bit hard.
> 
> 2) http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread
> Check the Spoiler in OP for a rough idea.
> 
> 3) NO.


Thanks for the reply bud

I do love tho thinker, and skylake does look like lots of fun so that's what I've been doing since that post (minus couple hours sleep







)

Right now I'm at 2933mhz|CL14 @ 1.35v vccio 1.2 / SA 1.225
To get the xmp 3000mhz|CL15 working for all 4x4gb sticks requires more than 1.44v dram voltage, idk why... anyways I'm good for now, will look more into it later


----------



## saunupe1911

This is why i bought 32 GB in the 16x2 sticks. I've always had trouble with 4 channels.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud
> 
> I do love tho thinker, and skylake does look like lots of fun so that's what I've been doing since that post (minus couple hours sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Right now I'm at 2933mhz|CL14 @ 1.35v vccio 1.2 / SA 1.225
> To get the xmp 3000mhz|CL15 working for all 4x4gb sticks requires more than 1.44v dram voltage, idk why... anyways I'm good for now, will look more into it later


Part of the reason for the high Voltage requirement is because, that kit is probably binned for X99.
Try 1.25V VCCIO & 1.3V SA, to see if it helps. Also Maximus Tweak Mode set to Mode 1, in DRAM Timing Configuration Tab.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Part of the reason for the high Voltage requirement is because, that kit is probably binned for X99.
> Try 1.25V VCCIO & 1.3V SA, to see if it helps. Also Maximus Tweak Mode set to Mode 1, in DRAM Timing Configuration Tab.


SPOT ON!







you know your stuff friend



It's those stuff I'm lost at, "Maximus Tweak Mode 1" ahaha
Are those voltages fine for 24/7? as I read they're in the upper bound.

If anyone has a link or smt for a skylake guide for the asus bios terms, please let me know.

**edit - found one https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

The z87 one was awesome, had z87x-oc and when I just got the hang of every bit, my mobo died out of nowhere...









+REP!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> SPOT ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know your stuff friend
> 
> 
> 
> It's those stuff I'm lost at, "Maximus Tweak Mode 1" ahaha
> Are those voltages fine for 24/7? as I read they're in the upper bound.
> 
> If anyone has a link or smt for a skylake guide for the asus bios terms, please let me know.
> 
> **edit - found one https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 
> The z87 one was awesome, had z87x-oc and when I just got the hang of every bit, my mobo died out of nowhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP!


Glad you got it working.








Those voltages are a tad bit high, but are in no way the upper bound. However, if you want to, you can try slowly decreasing them, testing as you go, till you loose stability.
I would start with lowering SA first.

This video will walk you through the basics of Asus Advance mode UEFI,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axNLL3X4_Y


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I have run LinX with 30 000 task and received 78 C maximum (in stock frequency).
> 
> 
> Now I`m thinking about change thermal interface via removing IHS (looks like in this video)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think ?


Why such a dramatic drop in speed?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I have run LinX with 30 000 task and received 78 C maximum (in stock frequency).
> 
> 
> Now I`m thinking about change thermal interface via removing IHS (looks like in this video)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think ?


I did it with a razor blade too.. My man used a bounty paper towel tho??? I used like 10 BD alcohol swabs. Same result, but for pastes, that guys collection all lined up was very cute but I would use Coollaboratories Liquid Ultra (CLU) which is the current recommended TIM for the Die. You have trust this recommendation or you will be a fail. Pastes vs. Liquid Metal are likened to the difference between prime rib and spam. Because the die is small (only 25-30% of the IHS area, a higher thermal conductivity is recommended. Paste = anywhere from 4-10 w/m*k and Liquid metal = ~35w/m*k that is a 3-10x difference depending on what you use. Paste = 5-10°c drop , liquid metal = 15-25°c drop. Do the liquid metal, you will thank yourself later.


----------



## Tennobanzai

GPU-Z is reporting my GPU is running at full x16 but HWInfo is reporting only 8Gbps. Is x16 only 8Gbps?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What are the timings?
> 
> Try switching to manual, setting 1.35. 1.2 vccio 1.25 sa.
> 
> Could also try TRDWR_sg, TRDWR_dg, TRDWR_dr and TWDWR_dd setting to what CAS is.
> 
> I read that on a guide but it is usually only applicable to 3600 + 4 dimms but you could just revert to auto if it does not help.


Sorry for the late reply.

They're 15-17-17-35 sticks, two sets of CMK8GX4M2B3000C15R to be precise.

How far you reckon it's safe to push VCCIO and SA? I'm already at 1.2 on both, DRAM at 1.375 but no dice.

Thanks. I'll try with 1.25 SA and setting those TRDWR numbers.

Are they supposed to be like this?:
TRDWR_sg - 15
TRDWR_dg - 17
TRDWR_dr - 17
TWDWR_dd - 35


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> They're 15-17-17-35 sticks, two sets of CMK8GX4M2B3000C15R to be precise.
> 
> How far you reckon it's safe to push VCCIO and SA? I'm already at 1.2 on both, DRAM at 1.375 but no dice.
> 
> Thanks. I'll try with 1.25 SA and setting those TRDWR numbers.
> 
> Are they supposed to be like this?:
> TRDWR_sg - 15
> TRDWR_dg - 17
> TRDWR_dr - 17
> TWDWR_dd - 35


No. The third timings are probably not needed. Try the voltages first.

Secondly you could try them all at 15.

Have you also tried auto voltages on vccio and sa?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> No. The third timings are probably not needed. Try the voltages first.
> 
> Secondly you could try them all at 15.
> 
> Have you also tried auto voltages on vccio and sa?


Right.

Always been wary of auto volts when OC'ing but I'll take your word for it. Complete novice when it comes to RAM fiddling.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Right.
> 
> Always been wary of auto volts when OC'ing but I'll take your word for it. Complete novice when it comes to RAM fiddling.


Auto tends to be ok for those voltage especially considering you are only at 3000. Always double check what its setting them too though.

Now with regards to the tertiary timing I read on a Ram tweaking guide that it helps with 4 sticks of DDR4 3600+ but as I said it would not do harm in trying if other options are exhausted. You can always change them back to auto if need be.

Do not confuse these with your Primary 15/17/17/35 timings though.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Right.
> 
> Always been wary of auto volts when OC'ing but I'll take your word for it. Complete novice when it comes to RAM fiddling.


I agree with llantant, setting Auto for vccio/vccsa on my Hero board works out pretty good...right at where my manual settings would be which are a little over 1.2.
I'm OC'ing 2666 ram to 3200 in this case, and having to set the ram voltage at 1.395.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Are they supposed to be like this?:
> TRDWR_sg - 15
> TRDWR_dg - 17
> TRDWR_dr - 17
> TWDWR_dd - 35


I think he means(?) these.

tRDWR_sg, _dg, _dr, _dd.eg, your last value quoted is not relevant and I'd just forget about them and leave them auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I agree with llantant, setting Auto for vccio/vccsa on my Hero board works out pretty good...right at where my manual settings would be which are a little over 1.2.


The problem becomes apparent with higher frequency RAM, at 3866 it wants to throw in 1.3v when using Auto while 1.21v etc is sufficient (on my chip).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think he means(?) these.
> 
> tRDWR_sg, _dg, _dr, _dd.eg, your last value quoted is not relevant and I'd just forget about them and leave them auto.
> The problem becomes apparent with higher frequency RAM, at 3866 it wants to throw in *1.3v* when using Auto while 1.21v etc is sufficient (on my chip).


Ouch.


----------



## llantant

Yeah 3600 and below I am fine with auto but 3733 and above I have to manually input them because it gets out of hand


----------



## alphadecay

*Username*: alphadecay
*CPU Model*: I7 6700K
*Base Clock*: 100 Mhz
*Core Multiplier*: 45x
*Core Frequency*: 4.5 Ghz
*Cache Frequency*: 4.1 Ghz
*Vcore in UEFI*: 1.320
*Vcore*: 1.344
*FCLK*: 1
*Cooling Solution*: Cooler Master Nepton 240m
*Stability Test*: x264, 16 threads, 5 hr
*Batch Number*: Malaysia L530B223
*Ram Speed*: 2800 Mhz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35V
*Ram Voltage*: _Unchanged_
*Motherboard*: Asus Z170-A
*LLC Setting*: Auto
*Misc Comments*: Light usage throughout afternoon and evening while x264 ran. UEFI voltage is set as 1.315, but Asus's adaptive voltage rounds up to 1.320V, and spikes to 1.344-1.345 under max load.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> *Username*: alphadecay
> *CPU Model*: I7 6700K
> *Base Clock*: 100 Mhz
> *Core Multiplier*: 45x
> *Core Frequency*: 4.5 Ghz
> *Cache Frequency*: 4.1 Ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI*: 1.320
> *Vcore*: 1.344
> *FCLK*: 1
> *Cooling Solution*: Cooler Master Nepton 240m
> *Stability Test*: x264, 16 threads, 5 hr
> *Batch Number*: Malaysia L530B223
> *Ram Speed*: 2800 Mhz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.35V
> *Ram Voltage*: _Unchanged_
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z170-A
> *LLC Setting*: Auto
> *Misc Comments*: Light usage throughout afternoon and evening while x264 ran. UEFI voltage is set as 1.315, but Asus's adaptive voltage rounds up to 1.320V, and spikes to 1.344-1.345 under max load.


Personally I would not use auto llc and 1.34 seems a little high for 4.5.


----------



## Dacr

Hi all,

Sorry for the dumb questions before I start trying to OC, been away from PC's for about 10 years and just built one this week..

I went with Prime95 28.7 (Default settings, blend test) for first testing my 6600k (I know now after reading this that a less stressful test is recommended - will switch for next testing tonight) and it got to max 72deg (averaging about 65) at stock speeds.

Using fairly lowly Cryorig m9i, which reviews seem place around equivalent to 212 evo.

Is this normal? (Sarcastic "Idiot uses non recommended stress test, complains about temps" replies appreciated)

Cheers


----------



## Flamingo

So eh, I got a replacement AIO cooler for my 6700k. Applied thermal paste. Removed the plastic from the water block. Fired up PC.

Ran Prime95 and CPU jumped to 99-100C instantly, panicked and shut down my pc. Other test temperatures are being reported much high than before too ( x264 before max 81C two loops, now 88C 2% into a loop).

Idle temps are the same 25C like before.

Is this normal?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Personally I would not use auto llc and 1.34 seems a little high for 4.5.


llantant, I believe that Darkwizzie recommends 4.4 @ 1.35V as a starting point in the guide, and this load voltage for 4.5 matches Anandtech's voltage when they tested the Z170-A. So 4.5 @ 1.344 seems okay to me.

I'll probably test to lower voltage or push clocks higher, but I wanted to establish a baseline that I know I can reliably run for my needs.


----------



## evoporto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> So eh, I got a replacement AIO cooler for my 6700k. Applied thermal paste. Removed the plastic from the water block. Fired up PC.
> 
> Ran Prime95 and CPU jumped to 99-100C instantly, panicked and shut down my pc. Other test temperatures are being reported much high than before too ( x264 before max 81C two loops, now 88C 2% into a loop).
> 
> Idle temps are the same 25C like before.
> 
> Is this normal?


Please excuse the response, just in case, check that you did not put too much thermal compound, it can act as an insulator if it is too much. It is supposed to be a very small amount, the equivalent of two grains of rice.


----------



## Dacr

How do these temps look?

Cryorig m9i

At stock speeds (constant 3.9 boost) Hwmonitor package temp shows 23deg / 60 deg max when idle/load, using Asus real bench. 72 max using prime 28.7 blend.

At 4.5 (1.35v adaptive) I got max under load of 75 using real bench. 86 with prime95 28.7 blend.

First try at OC.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> How do these temps look?
> 
> Cryorig m9i
> 
> At stock speeds (constant 3.9 boost) Hwmonitor package temp shows 23deg / 60 deg max when idle/load, using Asus real bench. 72 max using prime 28.7 blend.
> 
> At 4.5 (1.35v adaptive) I got max under load of 75 using real bench. 86 with prime95 28.7 blend.
> 
> First try at OC.


At that clock, they look totally acceptable, but you are getting on the toasty side. What motherboard do you have that allows you to get adaptive? Afaik x58 was either manual or auto.


----------



## superkyle1721

hey guys Ive got a question. I recently installed a new i7 6700k in my mini itx build. I began overclocking it and found I could use the built in overclock to acheive 4.8Ghz no problem. Upon testing the stability I ran into some strange things. While running stress test Intel XTU shows the core voltage is 1.22 max despite the fact I have set the voltage to static 1.39 in bios. I have also confirmed using AIDA64 that this voltage is shown there also? what gives there is no way it is achieving those speeds on that voltage. I dont buy it. Any ideas whats up?

XTU.png 251k .png file


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> hey guys Ive got a question. I recently installed a new i7 6700k in my mini itx build. I began overclocking it and found I could use the built in overclock to acheive 4.8Ghz no problem. Upon testing the stability I ran into some strange things. While running stress test Intel XTU shows the core voltage is 1.22 max despite the fact I have set the voltage to static 1.39 in bios. I have also confirmed using AIDA64 that this voltage is shown there also? what gives there is no way it is achieving those speeds on that voltage. I dont buy it. Any ideas whats up?
> 
> XTU.png 251k .png file


That's probably your VID, not your Vcore.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ahh yes you are correct I think. Im interested in seeling how I fared in the silicon lottery. What is the best way to test this?


----------



## muhd86

i have a gigabyte gamng g1 mobo and 6700k , is 1.35 volts ok for a 4.6 / 4.7ghz oc , whats the max voltage that is safe . any other options in the bios needs to be changed or should leave every thing at default.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> hey guys Ive got a question. I recently installed a new i7 6700k in my mini itx build. I began overclocking it and found I could use the built in overclock to acheive 4.8Ghz no problem. Upon testing the stability I ran into some strange things. While running stress test Intel XTU shows the core voltage is 1.22 max despite the fact I have set the voltage to static 1.39 in bios. I have also confirmed using AIDA64 that this voltage is shown there also? what gives there is no way it is achieving those speeds on that voltage. I dont buy it. Any ideas whats up?
> 
> XTU.png 251k .png file


XTU reports a low voltage for me too. I just think you should ignore it.


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoporto*
> 
> Please excuse the response, just in case, check that you did not put too much thermal compound, it can act as an insulator if it is too much. It is supposed to be a very small amount, the equivalent of two grains of rice.


Ok, so I removed the pump and there wasnt a proper square imprint of paste on the pump. However on the CPU you could see little hills, so I removed the excessive paste, respread it, so its a very thin layer (could see CPU in some parts), cleaned the pump.

It still the same


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> XTU reports a low voltage for me too. I just think you should ignore it.


Yup agreed. So far tuning stress test I'm 100% stable at 4.8 running 1.404V according to CPUz although I have heard this could be reporting incorrectly on the Skylake chips? Either way seems stable but even under water cool (h100igtx) I'm hitting upwards to 84C...toasty. Using gelid gc extreme but have some grizzly coming soon. If that doesn't cool it off I may send it off and get it delidded. I would rather do it myself but the thin pcb has me worried.

I keep seeing the delid tool which seems like a fool proof way to delid but unfortunately I can't find a seller in the US and I do not have access to a 3D printer anymore







.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> At that clock, they look totally acceptable, but you are getting on the toasty side. What motherboard do you have that allows you to get adaptive? Afaik x58 was either manual or auto.


Using Asus Z170i Pro Gaming board in my ITX build.

Don't think I'm happy with getting that hot, will either see if it'll work with lower voltage at 4.5 or lower the OC a bit.

Or get a better cooler.. Cant really complain with easily hitting 4.5 with the small Cryorig m9i (212 evo too tall for my case!) costing GBP 16 delivered though.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup agreed. So far tuning stress test I'm 100% stable at 4.8 running 1.404V according to CPUz although I have heard this could be reporting incorrectly on the Skylake chips? Either way seems stable but even under water cool (h100igtx) I'm hitting upwards to 84C...toasty. Using gelid gc extreme but have some grizzly coming soon. If that doesn't cool it off I may send it off and get it delidded. I would rather do it myself but the thin pcb has me worried.
> 
> I keep seeing the delid tool which seems like a fool proof way to delid but unfortunately I can't find a seller in the US and I do not have access to a 3D printer anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've delidded 3770K/4770K/4790K/6700K with only a single edge razor and (sometimes with) a small vice. If you carefully work around the corners with the razor eventually it will loosen up enough to remove the IHS. Usually after getting some traction with the razor blade I use the vice to separate it but it's not absolutely necessary if you are careful and patient. Patient being the operative word here. There are tutorials plenty to be found.
But if you don't go for it I can't really blame you for not risking your investment.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Ok, so I removed the pump and there wasnt a proper square imprint of paste on the pump. However on the CPU you could see little hills, so I removed the excessive paste, respread it, so its a very thin layer (could see CPU in some parts), cleaned the pump.
> 
> It still the same


Do not spread the paste. Apply a pea sized ball in the very center of the CPU and allow the pressure applied by installing the cooler spread the paste. This will eliminate uneven areas and air bubbles.


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Do not spread the paste. Apply a pea sized ball in the very center of the CPU and allow the pressure applied by installing the cooler spread the paste. This will eliminate uneven areas and air bubbles.


This have been talked about since forever. If you're using "ordinary" thermal paste then the method of how you apply it seems to not matter at all. At least not in any of the videos I've seen.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yes and there also has been a ton of videos that prove if you use too much paste at the worst you will only lose 2 degrees. So too much is always better than too little. For those that seem to think too much paste acts as an insulator I'll be happy to link you to sever sites that will prove otherwise.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> This have been talked about since forever. If you're using "ordinary" thermal paste then the method of how you apply it seems to not matter at all. At least not in any of the videos I've seen.


It _might_ not but in trying to eliminate TIM out of the equation (of abnormal high temps) it is better to suggest the pea method, so I agree with superkyle1721.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It _might_ not but in trying to eliminate TIM out of the equation (of abnormal high temps) it is better to suggest the pea method, so I agree with superkyle1721.


here is a good post that I show people who disagree. Is there a difference sure but not very much and my god look at how much he used haha

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101


----------



## superkyle1721

For this of you running the stress test in prime 95 28.7 are you running small fft? I'm at 4.8ghz and have been for about a day and a half of gaming etc and haven't had a single problem. As soon as I run prime it crashes. I'm going to up the voltage and try again but just wanted to know if I'm doing it correctly.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> llantant, I believe that Darkwizzie recommends 4.4 @ 1.35V as a starting point in the guide, and this load voltage for 4.5 matches Anandtech's voltage when they tested the Z170-A. So 4.5 @ 1.344 seems okay to me.
> 
> I'll probably test to lower voltage or push clocks higher, but I wanted to establish a baseline that I know I can reliably run for my needs.


Ok that's fine.
I still think 1.35 is a little high for 4.5 though. Just my opinion.

Again I would not use auto llc either.


----------



## superkyle1721

In my testing so far I have found that auto basically sets itself to level 1 which will apply additional voltage to the core then commanded in bios. Level 2 however is what I am currently using and seems to be very close to the commanded bios voltage.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It _might_ not but in trying to eliminate TIM out of the equation (of abnormal high temps) it is better to suggest the pea method, so I agree with superkyle1721.


Never said I was correct and I used the pea method earlier. But after I saw how the skylake looks like beneath the ips isn't the line method the best way if there is one that's the best?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Never said I was correct and I used the pea method earlier. But after I saw how the skylake looks like beneath the ips isn't the line method the best way if there is one that's the best?


Well, my personal and subjective opinion is that the best method is the one each individual has mastered. I have been using the pea method since for ever and I always had / have great results. But a good friend of mine who has mastered the skill of spreading the TIM has equally great results. So, whatever each one can perform better. The pea method is the simplest, I believe, this is why it is generally recommended. And by the way, I do not own / use a Skylake processor, as can be seen from my sig_rig.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It _might_ not but in trying to eliminate TIM out of the equation (of abnormal high temps) it is better to suggest the pea method, so I agree with superkyle1721.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said I was correct and I used the pea method earlier. But after I saw how the skylake looks like beneath the ips isn't the line method the best way if there is one that's the best?
Click to expand...

As said above each method is subjective. Although there is a lot of testing done. (I'll see if I can find the site) Either way basically what it tests are the spread method, Multi dot method, pea method, double line method, x method, and a couple others I can't remember. Each method was pasted 5 times to take an average to help eliminate a bad paste job. The difference in temps never reached more than 5 degrees no matter the method. The worst method was the multi dot method and the best was the cross or X method. The pea method was around .1-.4 degrees warmer but is easier to do so it was still the recommended method.

What is much more important than the method used to paste is the mounting of the heat sink itself. When mounting ensure that once contact is made between the sink and the IHS that the sink never rises up again. If it does this will introduce air pockets in the paste. Air does act as an insulator and will raise temps a good bit (usually seen only on 1-2 cores).

If you are really interested in experimenting with all this I would suggest buying the cheapest crappiest non abrasive paste you can fine and spend the day wasting it all. Find out what works best for you on the cheap paste then use a high end paste for the final seating.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For this of you running the stress test in prime 95 28.7 are you running small fft? I'm at 4.8ghz and have been for about a day and a half of gaming etc and haven't had a single problem. As soon as I run prime it crashes. I'm going to up the voltage and try again but just wanted to know if I'm doing it correctly.


Same for me. Not as soon as I launch, but certain Prime tests will require more voltage to run stably than does gaming. I'll run what is necessary for the purposes of this thread, but day to day, I'll back down to whatever is stable for my purposes. Or maybe I'll just use x264.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What is much more important than the method used to paste is the mounting of the heat sink itself. When mounting ensure that once contact is made between the sink and the IHS that the sink never rises up again. If it does this will introduce air pockets in the paste. Air does act as an insulator and will raise temps a good bit (usually seen only on 1-2 cores).


Yes, that is also very important.

I always recommend the pea method because it is the easiest with which to get good, reliable results. In Prime95 28.7, small fft, I get temps in the low 70s.


----------



## superkyle1721

Low 70s? Wow what frequency and chip are you running. That's incredibly low for small fft. I'm running i7 6700k at 4.8 Ghz 1.405 V and I hit 98 pretty quick so I stopped. And this is using a h100i gtx liquid cooler

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## mandrix

Those of you who have run the HWBOT x265 test know that you need to have HPET active for Windows 8 and higher. I recently realized that having HPET active lowers my Intel XTU benchmark score significantly.
Wondered why my score had suffered so much from when I first ran it with Skylake.

Whoever wants to test this can enable/disable HPET in Windows from an elevated command prompt with these commands:
_bcdedit /set useplatformclock true_ (then reboot) enable HPET
_bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock_ (then reboot) disable HPET


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Low 70s? Wow what frequency and chip are you running. That's incredibly low for small fft. I'm running i7 6700k at 4.8 Ghz 1.405 V and I hit 98 pretty quick so I stopped. And this is using a h100i gtx liquid cooler
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


6700k at 4.7Ghz, vcore set to 1.340v in the BIOS, LLC level 5, HWinfo reports 1.328v. This is with a Noctua NH-D15 in a Cooler Master HAF 932 case. Ambient temp about 65f/18c.

I may try again to hit 4.8Ghz, but the first pass at it was taking a lot more voltage, and it still was not stable. I generally stop at that point of diminishing returns.

Edit - Now I can't seem to keep all workers running for an hour. Ambient temps are up today, so I was in the mid 70s at that voltage, but seems it needs more. I think I might just abandon prime and work on x264.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Low 70s? Wow what frequency and chip are you running. That's incredibly low for small fft. I'm running i7 6700k at 4.8 Ghz 1.405 V and I hit 98 pretty quick so I stopped. And this is using a h100i gtx liquid cooler
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I'm at 1.44v/4.7 and I see max 65c small fft in latest prime95. The trick was metal paste on die after delid. Previously I was approaching 80-100 depending on what was on there.


----------



## superkyle1721

Oh for sure. If I could get someone to print me the delid tool I would be all for it. I don't trust myself with such an expensive chip for the razor method and the darn pcb is so thin I can't risk it on the vise method. I may send it in and get it down but I don't want to be without a chip while I wait.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Dacr

I have some voltage questions if anyone fancies helping?

4.5 @ Adaptive max turbo 1.35v - Max 75 / 86 in realbench / P95 28.7 blend. Took maximum of 1.36v according to HWMonitor. Not happy with temps, stopped P95 after 15 mins.

[email protected] Auto - Max 64 / 81 in realbench / P95 28.7 blend. Taking maximum of 1.39v. 1 worker stopped with error after about 50 mins in P95, so close!

I don't understand how auto takes more v but is cooler, can anyone explain this?

Only using Cryorig m9i cooler, so had set a stable 4.5 as my target.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> I have some voltage questions if anyone fancies helping?
> 
> 4.5 @ Adaptive max turbo 1.35v - Max 75 / 86 in realbench / P95 28.7 blend. Took maximum of 1.36v according to HWMonitor. Not happy with temps, stopped P95 after 15 mins.
> 
> [email protected] Auto - Max 64 / 81 in realbench / P95 28.7 blend. Taking maximum of 1.39v. 1 worker stopped with error after about 50 mins in P95, so close!
> 
> I don't understand how auto takes more v but is cooler, can anyone explain this?
> 
> Only using Cryorig m9i cooler, so had set a stable 4.5 as my target.


How abt using HWINFO64 as in OP (look under "Information Before Overclocking"). Does it show vcore similar or different to HWMonitor?


----------



## Dacr

Wow, I completely missed that HWInfo was different to HWMonitor. Oooooops!

Cheers, will try.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok so I'm really looking into delidding my brand new i7. In the past on my 4790k I used the vice method but in worried the thin pcb will screw it up. I'm thinking about giving the razor method a go? Is it any more difficult? Is scratching the pcb board a real issue? I'm trying to gauge if there is a high chance of screwin something up would I be better off sending it out to have it done.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok so I'm really looking into delidding my brand new i7. In the past on my 4790k I used the vice method but in worried the thin pcb will screw it up. I'm thinking about giving the razor method a go? Is it any more difficult? Is scratching the pcb board a real issue? I'm trying to gauge if there is a high chance of screwin something up would I be better off sending it out to have it done.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I've had Silicon Lottery delid 3 of my Skylakes - I have been veryhappy with all 3


----------



## superkyle1721

Yeah that's what I am leaning towards however what's the total turn around including shipping. Being without a CPU for a week is tough right now

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## SteveRo

^^ get a g4400 for $60 - i have oc'd it (non-k sky oc) to 4.4ghz at just 1.2v
















also - nice to have a backup cpu if needed









edit - turn around probably depends on how busy they are but for me - back in December - it was a week turn around using priority mail


----------



## Edge0fsanity

can anyone tell me what the maximum safe voltages for g.skill trident z ddr4 ram is on the z170 platform for daily use? I asked this in another thread i have going in the memory forum but i doubt i'll get a response anytime soon.

The 14 cas 3200 4x8gb sticks i ordered showed up yesterday and i've been playing with different timings, frequencies, and voltages since then. I know the guide in this thread says 1.4v for ddr voltage and i've read elsewhere 1.3v for sa and 1.25v for vccio but this isn't cheap ram. How much further can i go without risking a lot of degradation? I'm fairly new to oc'ing ram, i've always run it at rated speeds in the past.


----------



## SteveRo

^^
Indications so far - ddr4 is pretty tough.
I run mine at 3556c15 @ 1.4v dramV, io and sa at 1.2v.
Many folks think higher dramV should be no problem.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^
> Indications so far - ddr4 is pretty tough.
> I run mine at 3556c15 @ 1.4v dramV, io and sa at 1.2v.
> Many folks think higher dramV should be no problem.


so far from my preliminary testing the ram seems to like 1.42-1.44v dramV for any changes. I have sa and vccio temporarily set at the numbers mentioned above until i settle in on freq and timings i want to run. I'm thinking i may end up at around 1.46 dramv to run ~3400 with slightly tighter timings over stock.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ^^
> Indications so far - ddr4 is pretty tough.
> I run mine at 3556c15 @ 1.4v dramV, io and sa at 1.2v.
> Many folks think higher dramV should be no problem.


4000Mhz-C18-20-20-40-1T 1.46v

VCCIO 1.23v

SA 1.29v


----------



## SteveRo

edge of sanity - sounds like a plan - hopefully some folks with better experience with ddr4 will chime in!

edit - like Silent Scone!!


----------



## Edge0fsanity

one last question, for quick and dirty ram stability testing/benching what programs do you guys use? Right now i'm using superpi for benching and aida for stability. I'll use memtest once i close in on an oc i like.


----------



## yenclas

Adaptive

Enviado desde mi Mi-4c mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Adaptive
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi-4c mediante Tapatalk


Sorry for this message with my phone

Enviado desde mi Mi-4c mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> one last question, for quick and dirty ram stability testing/benching what programs do you guys use? Right now i'm using superpi for benching and aida for stability. I'll use memtest once i close in on an oc i like.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_50


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> can anyone tell me what the maximum safe voltages for g.skill trident z ddr4 ram is on the z170 platform for daily use? I asked this in another thread i have going in the memory forum but i doubt i'll get a response anytime soon.
> 
> The 14 cas 3200 4x8gb sticks i ordered showed up yesterday and i've been playing with different timings, frequencies, and voltages since then. I know the guide in this thread says 1.4v for ddr voltage and i've read elsewhere 1.3v for sa and 1.25v for vccio but this isn't cheap ram. How much further can i go without risking a lot of degradation? I'm fairly new to oc'ing ram, i've always run it at rated speeds in the past.


I have these as well but just the 2x8gb set. I'm currently trying to find the lowest voltages they work at the rated specs. Currently DRAM volt is at 1.320. I guess we're going completely opposite direction


----------



## superkyle1721

Welp 6700k is on its way to Texas to be delidded by silicon lottery...hoping for a quick turn around....

Edit: OK call me stupid but i have a question. The whole time I was testing the stability of my chip at various voltages I left my memory overclocked to the max. I was running Gskill ripjaws V with a 3200 profile. I overclocked this further to 3468 at 15 17 17 34 @1.39V would this have a drastic effect on the overclockability of my chip? In reading I see most people do not overclock both. at the very least they tune down the overclock of the ram to achive better clocks. why is that? What makes the ram overclock cause instabilities with the CPU overclock?

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Welp 6700k is on its way to Texas to be delidded by silicon lottery...hoping for a quick turn around....
> 
> Edit: OK call me stupid but i have a question. The whole time I was testing the stability of my chip at various voltages I left my memory overclocked to the max. I was running Gskill ripjaws V with a 3200 profile. I overclocked this further to 3468 at 15 17 17 34 @1.39V would this have a drastic effect on the overclockability of my chip? In reading I see most people do not overclock both. at the very least they tune down the overclock of the ram to achive better clocks. why is that? What makes the ram overclock cause instabilities with the CPU overclock?
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


The main thing is you don't want to overclock your ram, and your cpu and test them both at the same time because you won't know which one of the two is the problem. Since cpu clocks > ram clocks, it is better to test for max cpu clocks first, and once that's stable, apply your ram overclocks/timings and test again.

The other thing is more stress on the memory controller. Things have gotten better in this department though. In the past (not sure of now), even running 4 dimms on a cpu would result in crappier overclocks.

I have been fortunate to have been using the same ddr3 for quite a while over many cpus, and although I loosen my timings and speeds for cpu overclocking, in the end - I have not found any decrease in cpu clocks due to my ram overclock in MY case. I have run the same 1500mhz 7-8-8 or 7-8-7- 1T / 1.65v timings on Phenom II - FX - and now i5-6600k. Because of this I usually apply this known stable clock. If I fail within 30 minutes or so I will try again with loosened ram timings/speeds to make sure that wasn't the problem.

But in the end if you continue to push your RAM after your have already settled on a cpu clock, you will have to test again for stability. 1 hour of prime blend using 80% memory should be enough but would still do memtest to be sure.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh for sure. If I could get someone to print me the delid tool I would be all for it. I don't trust myself with such an expensive chip for the razor method and the darn pcb is so thin I can't risk it on the vise method. I may send it in and get it down but I don't want to be without a chip while I wait.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


It made me nervous as all heck but If you just use the razor in one corner, being sure not to push down (applying pressure towards the cap) and then just use some old laminated card, thin credit card etc to stick in there and work your way around with that. Take a look at a naked cpu and choose a corner without stuff near it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Thanks for the info. I ran a stress test before I shipped out my processor at 4.9 Ghz 1.43V and it ran fine for about an hour but then finally the screen froze. Now im curious if it would be possible to turn down the speed of the ram and it would work fine....Oh well I have a lot of testing to do when I get the chip back. I will update results eventually.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I ran a stress test before I shipped out my processor at 4.9 Ghz 1.43V and it ran fine for about an hour but then finally the screen froze. Now im curious if it would be possible to turn down the speed of the ram and it would work fine....Oh well I have a lot of testing to do when I get the chip back. I will update results eventually.


Yeah definitely lower the speeds, voltage and timings a bunch and test again. Although 4.9 is a rare chip so it's unlikely.


----------



## superkyle1721

Oh I know but if it handled it for one hour of stress under realbench I wonder why it failed. Maybe needs a touch more voltage I guess. Odd since it seems it is the same loop every 10 minutes.


----------



## madmanmarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh I know but if it handled it for one hour of stress under realbench I wonder why it failed. Maybe needs a touch more voltage I guess. Odd since it seems it is the same loop every 10 minutes.


A quick way to know if your CPU is pretty close to stability -
1) Loosen ram speeds/timings
2) Run latest prime95 custom min/max fft 1344k, 15minutes, check in place FFT. Run 30 minutes. If it passes that you're getting close.


----------



## creisti86

Username: creisti86
CPU Model: i5 6600 (non-K)
Base Clock: 136.5Mhz
Core Multiplier: 33x
Core Frequency: 4504Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4504Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.35V
Vcore: 1.344V
FCLK: Reminder: 1091Mhz
Cooling Solution: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (with mounting bracket somewhat improvised from a Socket775 mount), Prolimatech PK-1 thermalpaste
Stability Test: x264 16 threads for 8 hours

Batch Number: Romania, Batch#: L548C127
Ram Speed: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 @ 2183Mhz 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: not tweaked, ram voltage 1.2V
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: I might be able to tweak the RAM a bit to get it working at the next multiplier. I could also probably increase Vcore and clock more, but for a 24/7 run I think It's ok like this

picture verification:


----------



## WIGILOCO

About to overclock my 6600k! Im new to Intel overclocking so I have few questions.

Do I need to raise uncore ratio as I raise CPU Clock ratio? And what about turbo and speedstep? Should I disable or keep them default?

But the uncore ratio thing is unknown for me..


----------



## Nenkitsune

Just got my 6600K build running earlier today~!

Initial overclocking seems promising. I'm currently testing [email protected]

1hr occt S seems like a good test.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> Do I need to raise uncore ratio as I raise CPU Clock ratio?..


Uncore = cache, you can leave it at default or begin with a mild OC. Core clock is far more important performance wise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> And what about turbo and speedstep? Should I disable or keep them default?..


Turbo is needed for OC. I'm not entirely sure about speedstep but I keep mine enabled.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> And what about turbo and speedstep? Should I disable or keep them default?


You can disable speedstep for overclocking if you want to, but then your processor won't throttle down it's clock speed at idle. I personally always disable it in case it affects my ability to clock high. I also don't like that it slightly slows down opening up programs, due to the clock speed having to increase again.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I disable it because with it enabled I was getting a TON of interference noise.

I'm still getting interference noise and I can't figure out why. it's a gigabyte GA-Z170XP-SLI board. supposedly the audio circuits are isolated but I can't figure out what's causing the interference. My old setup never had static like this.


----------



## nowcontrol

You can keep speedstep enabled in the bios and use the windows 'high performance' power profile to keep the high clock when you need/want it.

I find this very useful because when you aren't using the cpu for anything intensive you just switch to the 'balanced' profile so that it uses lower clocks for lesser tasks.

FYI..... In some cases i have actually had better benchmark results with the balanced profile just using what it needs than i have with the high performance profile's constant full power.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Got 3hours bf3 stable 4,5Ghz with 1.35V on bios (1.33-1.34V on cpu-z). Speedstep works great also when idling! Will let prime run overnight I guess.







Put cache to 4Ghz.


----------



## ChilledNineball

Hey guys, first post, but this behavior was weird enough I thought it might merit one.

I'm running a 6700k on an Asus Maximus VIII Hero (UEFI 1402) at 100x45, with my vcore at 1.36, LLC 4. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 for a cooler.

If I set manual voltage mode at 1.36v and run Prime95 (small FFT), my VID hangs around 1.36 and my temperatures are where I'd expect them to be.

If I set adaptive voltage at 1.35v+0.01 and run Prime95 (small FFT), my VID hangs around 1.4 and my temperatures are about 8 degrees higher than when I run in manual voltage mode.

I've repeated this process a number of times thinking I must have missed something, but it seems to be feeding my CPU way more voltage than it's supposed to with the given settings.

Has anyone else noticed this behavior? I'd really like to use adaptive mode, but the temperatures are just not acceptable at load.

Also, I think I must have lost the silicon lottery. I can't seem to hit 4.6 stable even going as high as 1.42v, but I'm at 3.5 stable at 1.35v-1.36v. Depressing.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> As said above each method is subjective. Although there is a lot of testing done. (I'll see if I can find the site) Either way basically what it tests are the spread method, Multi dot method, pea method, double line method, x method, and a couple others I can't remember. Each method was pasted 5 times to take an average to help eliminate a bad paste job. The difference in temps never reached more than 5 degrees no matter the method. The worst method was the multi dot method and the best was the cross or X method. The pea method was around .1-.4 degrees warmer but is easier to do so it was still the recommended method.
> 
> What is much more important than the method used to paste is the mounting of the heat sink itself. When mounting ensure that once contact is made between the sink and the IHS that the sink never rises up again. If it does this will introduce air pockets in the paste. Air does act as an insulator and will raise temps a good bit (usually seen only on 1-2 cores).
> 
> If you are really interested in experimenting with all this I would suggest buying the cheapest crappiest non abrasive paste you can fine and spend the day wasting it all. Find out what works best for you on the cheap paste then use a high end paste for the final seating.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


There was a video once that showed all those methods done onto a piece of glass with a camera underneath. I seem to forget which one worked best of course this will only give you a visual look, temps are a different story. If I can find it I will post it.. found it

http://nortonsafe.search.ask.com/search?geo=en_US&prt=&o=APN11910&chn=&ver=&q=CPU+Tim+spreading+on+plexi+glass&tpr=10&ctype=videos


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> Will let prime run overnight I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put cache to 4Ghz.


Why..? Do you search for Prime numbers, you've already done a fairly good stress test with BF3/BF4 and as long as you've thrown in the latest x264 from here and/or RealBench then you're good to go. Don't drop cache now, you don't want to raise it higher than it naturally wants to run as then you'll just compensate via vcore. eg, anything over x45 for me wants more vcore, I'm happy to leave it there instead of raising vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledNineball*
> 
> If I set adaptive voltage at 1.35v+0.01 and run Prime95 (small FFT), my VID hangs around 1.4 and my temperatures are about 8 degrees higher than when I run in manual voltage mode.


You don't mention you setting LLC here, did you? LLC5 should raise it ~0.02v while if you used LLC4 it should be similar to what you set, eg; 1.35v (hwinfo vcore reading, not VID).


----------



## Nenkitsune

Lentil sized drop always was the most consistant for me. I used to use a credit card to spread it over but i stopped doing that once i did testing for myself and saw a single dot worked best.

I was going to prime the ihs and waterblock by putting a dot and spreading it around with a glove then wipe it all off with a paper towel (leaving behind a residue film) it always worked well but im not sure if it made any improvments


----------



## ChilledNineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You don't mention you setting LLC here, did you? LLC5 should raise it ~0.02v while if you used LLC4 it should be similar to what you set, eg; 1.35v (hwinfo vcore reading, not VID).


I have LLC at 4 in both scenarios.


----------



## Nenkitsune

question on temps. with a [email protected] overclock, is 75c underload using OCCT 4.4.1 Small data set stress test high? or is that safe?

Welp, it passed the 1hr test and only touched 75c a few times. Temps stabilized at 74c. Load core voltage is 1.308

http://valid.x86.fr/htpnfi

I overclocked my memory too. stock is 2400mhz, 1.2v 15-15-15-35. Overclocked it to 2666mhz 1.34v 15-15-15-35. Time to see if that's stable


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledNineball*
> 
> Hey guys, first post, but this behavior was weird enough I thought it might merit one.
> 
> I'm running a 6700k on an Asus Maximus VIII Hero (UEFI 1402) at 100x45, with my vcore at 1.36, LLC 4. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 for a cooler.
> 
> If I set manual voltage mode at 1.36v and run Prime95 (small FFT), my VID hangs around 1.36 and my temperatures are where I'd expect them to be.
> 
> If I set adaptive voltage at 1.35v+0.01 and run Prime95 (small FFT), my VID hangs around 1.4 and my temperatures are about 8 degrees higher than when I run in manual voltage mode.
> 
> I've repeated this process a number of times thinking I must have missed something, but it seems to be feeding my CPU way more voltage than it's supposed to with the given settings.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this behavior? I'd really like to use adaptive mode, but the temperatures are just not acceptable at load.
> 
> Also, I think I must have lost the silicon lottery. I can't seem to hit 4.6 stable even going as high as 1.42v, but I'm at 3.5 stable at 1.35v-1.36v. Depressing.


How about something like 1.338 +0.020 offset? Also, any difference if you monitor vcore instead of vid using hwinfo64 (in the OP).


----------



## ChilledNineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> How about something like 1.338 +0.020 offset? Also, any difference if you monitor vcore instead of vid using hwinfo64 (in the OP).


So I just finished doing this, and do have some interesting information to report (and thanks for the suggestion, not sure why I didn't think of doing that). Here's the data I collected:

1.36v, manual
vid 1.36v under load
vcore 1.344v under load
vcore 1.36-1.376 idle

1.35v+0.01v offset, adaptive
vid 1.392v under load
vcore 1.392v under load
vcore 0.768v idle

1.338v+0.020 offset, adaptive
vid 1.387v under load
vcore 1.376v under load
vcore 0.768v idle

1.33v+0.020 offset, adaptive
vid 1.382v under load
vcore 1.376v load
vcore 0.784v idle

1.30v+0.020 offset, adaptive
vid 1.3527v under load
vcore 1.344v load
vcore 0.784v idle

So, strangely, when running in manual mode, the VID is 1.36v but it actually applies 1.344v under load, while keeping 1.36v and up to 1.376v at idle. Switching to adaptive, I was able to take things all the way down to 1.3v+0.02, which yielded the same load voltage as 1.36v does in manual mode. So far I'm stable running Prime95 27.9 for 10 minutes, small FFTs, and my vcore is staying at 1.344v.

I wonder if this could have somehow also been affecting my maximum OC. I really doubt it, and it's probably wishful thinking on my part, but I'm tempted to start pushing for 4.6 again. I'm unsatisfied with 4.5.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledNineball*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I just finished doing this, and do have some interesting information to report (and thanks for the suggestion, not sure why I didn't think of doing that). Here's the data I collected:
> 
> 1.36v, manual
> vid 1.36v under load
> vcore 1.344v under load
> vcore 1.36-1.376 idle
> 
> 1.35v+0.01v offset, adaptive
> vid 1.392v under load
> vcore 1.392v under load
> vcore 0.768v idle
> 
> 1.338v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.387v under load
> vcore 1.376v under load
> vcore 0.768v idle
> 
> 1.33v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.382v under load
> vcore 1.376v load
> vcore 0.784v idle
> 
> 1.30v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.3527v under load
> vcore 1.344v load
> vcore 0.784v idle
> 
> So, strangely, when running in manual mode, the VID is 1.36v but it actually applies 1.344v under load, while keeping 1.36v and up to 1.376v at idle. Switching to adaptive, I was able to take things all the way down to 1.3v+0.02, which yielded the same load voltage as 1.36v does in manual mode. So far I'm stable running Prime95 27.9 for 10 minutes, small FFTs, and my vcore is staying at 1.344v.
> 
> I wonder if this could have somehow also been affecting my maximum OC. I really doubt it, and it's probably wishful thinking on my part, but I'm tempted to start pushing for 4.6 again. I'm unsatisfied with 4.5.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


I see, from your readings & results you should forget abt vid, just stick to vcore readings so its less confusing.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledNineball*
> 
> So I just finished doing this, and do have some interesting information to report (and thanks for the suggestion, not sure why I didn't think of doing that). Here's the data I collected:
> 
> 1.36v, manual
> vid 1.36v under load
> vcore 1.344v under load
> vcore 1.36-1.376 idle
> 
> 1.35v+0.01v offset, adaptive
> vid 1.392v under load
> vcore 1.392v under load
> vcore 0.768v idle
> 
> 1.338v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.387v under load
> vcore 1.376v under load
> vcore 0.768v idle
> 
> 1.33v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.382v under load
> vcore 1.376v load
> vcore 0.784v idle
> 
> 1.30v+0.020 offset, adaptive
> vid 1.3527v under load
> vcore 1.344v load
> vcore 0.784v idle
> 
> So, strangely, when running in manual mode, the VID is 1.36v but it actually applies 1.344v under load, while keeping 1.36v and up to 1.376v at idle. Switching to adaptive, I was able to take things all the way down to 1.3v+0.02, which yielded the same load voltage as 1.36v does in manual mode. So far I'm stable running Prime95 27.9 for 10 minutes, small FFTs, and my vcore is staying at 1.344v.
> 
> I wonder if this could have somehow also been affecting my maximum OC. I really doubt it, and it's probably wishful thinking on my part, but I'm tempted to start pushing for 4.6 again. I'm unsatisfied with 4.5.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Also keep in mind software readings are only to a .016v resolution, so you could be over/under what software reads.

By my DMM, generally using Adaptive and under a high load such as P95 12K fft's on my M8 Hero, LLC 3 & LLC 4 gives a fair amount of droop, and LLC 4 actually overshoots the setting on a more moderate load such as x264. If you need/want a really accurate reading I would use a DMM.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Is it good to have vcore 1.33-1.34V all the time? When my clocks come to 800MHZ when idling my Vcore stays 1.33V but VID goes to 0.77V. Temps are very good but just asking..


----------



## ChilledNineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Also keep in mind software readings are only to a .016v resolution, so you could be over/under what software reads.
> 
> By my DMM, generally using Adaptive and under a high load such as P95 12K fft's on my M8 Hero, LLC 3 & LLC 4 gives a fair amount of droop, and LLC 4 actually overshoots the setting on a more moderate load such as x264. If you need/want a really accurate reading I would use a DMM.


Thanks for the information. Definitely something to keep in mind if I encounter any stability issues, as well.

Right now I'm just trying to think of some way to push past this wall I've encountered at 4.5. I just can't seem to get something stable at 4.6 or higher. Just giving it more voltage isn't doing it, and I appear to have some thermal headroom. BSODs at 1.36 manual, BSODs at 1.42 manual. Yet 4.5 is perfectly stable at 1.35v-1.36v manual. I'm really not used to hitting a wall that isn't thermal.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledNineball*
> 
> Thanks for the information. Definitely something to keep in mind if I encounter any stability issues, as well.
> 
> Right now I'm just trying to think of some way to push past this wall I've encountered at 4.5. I just can't seem to get something stable at 4.6 or higher. Just giving it more voltage isn't doing it, and I appear to have some thermal headroom. BSODs at 1.36 manual, BSODs at 1.42 manual. Yet 4.5 is perfectly stable at 1.35v-1.36v manual. I'm really not used to hitting a wall that isn't thermal.


How abt trying LLC5 instead of LLC4. Since you were at 1.344 vcore at load for 4.5ghz, suggest you retry from 1.344 at uefi with LLC5.


----------



## ChilledNineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> How abt trying LLC5 instead of LLC4. Since you were at 1.344 vcore at load for 4.5ghz, suggest you retry from 1.344 at uefi with LLC5.


When I was pushing for 4.6 using manual mode, I was trying configurations with both LLC 4 and 5. Couldn't maintain stability on either. I'll experiment a bit more later though, using adaptive instead of manual. I'm not optimistic though -- if I can't hit 4.6 stable at 1.42v in manual mode, I don't like my chances.


----------



## misoonigiri

I see, you can also try different base clocks like 102 x 45 or something like that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Also keep in mind software readings are only to a .016v resolution, so you could be over/under what software reads.
> 
> By my DMM, generally using Adaptive and under a high load such as P95 12K fft's on my M8 Hero, LLC 3 & LLC 4 gives a fair amount of droop, and LLC 4 actually overshoots the setting on a more moderate load such as x264. If you need/want a really accurate reading I would use a DMM.


_so you could be over/under what software reads._


----------



## ChilledNineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I see, you can also try different base clocks like 102 x 45 or something like that.


I tried 115x40 yesterday at a variety of voltages. It was very unstable. Much worse stability than 100x45. Not sure why. I'll experiment a bit more along those lines as well if I can't get something working with a 100 BCLK.


----------



## brosader

Hi,

I've been trying to get a proper overclock for a while now but I'm unable to do so. I'm sure someone must know what to do on here.

When stresstesting, the vcore actually drops below the manual set voltage (vdrop/vdroop - yes I know) but what the issue here is that the voltage actually goes higher when it's *IDLE*...

The pictures should explain it better: 30mins stresstest / idle

As you can see - for some reason, even though the voltage is set to adaptive it still hovers around 1.3V when idle. Isn't it suppose to be the other way around? Higher voltage when stresstesting and chilling below < 1V when idle?

Specs:

CPU: i5-6600K @ 4.4GHz w/ Kraken x61
MOBO: MSI Z170 KRAIT GAMING
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX FURY Black
PSU: 650W eVGA SuperNOVA G2

OC Settings:

CPU Ratio: 44
Ring Ratio: 44
Vcore: Manual -> 1.28V
Mode: Adaptive + Offset (+0.02)

If someone could point me to the right direction here I'd appreciate it a lot. Is it a setting I screwed up or simply missed? Or is my mobo just superbad?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shremi

New to skylake and I just got a couple of parts and i am still trying to the max overclock of this 6700k

Here is what i got so far thoughts :



Now i got a question for fellow msi users ... every time i try to open HWinfo i my pc freezes does that happen to you ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> _so you could be over/under what software reads._


No...you could be either over or under what software reads, just like I said. I've done a lot of comparisons between software and DMM readings. It's what you would expect since the accuracy of the sensors isn't %100.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Im trying to up my overclock a bit. It seems 4.6ghz is a wall. Its 1hr occt small stable with 1.32v. Testing 4.7ghz and im currently at 1.356v (load) to keep it from crashing. Temps seem high (77c) but we will see if it remains stable.

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

edit: bah, i'm not doing OCCT tests anymore. It gets too hot and doesn't seem very realistic. Gonna start stressing using x264 from now on lol


----------



## usename

Question about vcore for you guys. It's been a long time since I've overclocked and so relearning everything.

My setup:
6700k (SL binned at 4.7 - delidded)
Gigabyte Gaming GT (afaik this is the gaming 7 with a few upgraded audio components)
16gig 3200 ram (running at 1300 without xmp while messing with overclocking)

I'm trying to get 4.7 at a decent vcore (SL says it passed RealBench at 1.408). It seems to run fine but running x264 with HWInfo the problem I keep having is that my vcore keeps going up to 1.45 or a little more (1.455). This is while vcore in my BIOS is 4.1, 4.05, 4, 3.9, 3.8... doesn't really matter. I read a little about LLC and tried to change those settings a little but "Low" and "Normal" see the system crash while "Turbo" and "Extreme" give me the same 1.45 results.

Just to make sure as well - in HWInfo I'm reading vcore on "Core #0 VID" at the top.

Do any of you have experience with this? Do you know why the BIOS won't stick to the vcore I'm selecting?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Thats a result of the load line calibration. Standard allows for vcore droop. The performance/extreme settings bump the vcore (or in some cases tries to minimize it) to help make a higher iverclock more stable.

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nenkitsune

Question on the X264 stress test. How do you know when it fails? does it crash? does an error message pop up in the cmd prompt? Just curious what I should be looking for while I run this.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> Question about vcore for you guys. It's been a long time since I've overclocked and so relearning everything.
> 
> My setup:
> 6700k (SL binned at 4.7 - delidded)
> Gigabyte Gaming GT (afaik this is the gaming 7 with a few upgraded audio components)
> 16gig 3200 ram (running at 1300 without xmp while messing with overclocking)
> 
> I'm trying to get 4.7 at a decent vcore (SL says it passed RealBench at 1.408). It seems to run fine but running x264 with HWInfo the problem I keep having is that my vcore keeps going up to 1.45 or a little more (1.455). This is while vcore in my BIOS is 4.1, 4.05, 4, 3.9, 3.8... doesn't really matter. I read a little about LLC and tried to change those settings a little but "Low" and "Normal" see the system crash while "Turbo" and "Extreme" give me the same 1.45 results.
> 
> *Just to make sure as well - in HWInfo I'm reading vcore on "Core #0 VID" at the top.*
> 
> Do any of you have experience with this? Do you know why the BIOS won't stick to the vcore I'm selecting?


No that's vid, vcore is further down (see OP)


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Question on the X264 stress test. How do you know when it fails? does it crash? does an error message pop up in the cmd prompt? Just curious what I should be looking for while I run this.


Yes, I remember seeing some error msg in the cmd prompt when mine wasn't stable. Or the usual windows hangups like freezes or bsods.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Question on the X264 stress test. How do you know when it fails? does it crash? does an error message pop up in the cmd prompt? Just curious what I should be looking for while I run this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember seeing some error msg in the cmd prompt when mine wasn't stable. Or the usual windows hangups like freezes or bsods.
Click to expand...

sounds good. So far it's been running 1.5 hours with 16 threads. Figure I'll let it run about 5 hours and call it good. 4.7ghz 1.344v under load. Temps stabilized between 66-67c without having to crank my fans to 100%


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> No that's vid, vcore is further down (see OP)


Ahh. I even looked at that picture earlier. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> Just to make sure as well - in HWInfo I'm reading vcore on "Core #0 VID" at the top.


Look for the actual vcore reading, not VID.. they're separate.


----------



## usename

Yeah, I see it now. There are a few other called vcore so I wasn't sure. It's pretty solid right below whatever I set it to now so that's good.

4.7 at 1.405 seems solid so far. I think I might be able to go 4.8 with the remaining vcore, but I think I'll just stop here.

I'm only hitting low 60Cs running x264 as well so the delid and DH15 are working well.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I hit 65-67 doing the same test, but I'm not delidded and I'm just using the packed in thermal compound. Bet if i got something better I could bring the temps down at least 3c but I'm running less vcore than you are. 1.344 for 4.7ghz.

in one hour that'll make 5 hours of x264 16T


----------



## Nenkitsune

Username: Nenkitsune
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7
Cache Frequency: 3.5
Vcore in UEFI: 1.355
Vcore: 1.344
FCLK: 800
Cooling Solution: TD02-Lite
Stability Test: x264 16T 5hr
Batch Number: L548B508
Ram Speed: 2666 17-17-17-39
Ram Voltage: 1.32
Motherboard: GA-z170XP-SLI
LLC Setting: High

http://valid.x86.fr/pncfw7



Got my 4.7ghz stable! now for 4.8

Edit:
Currently testing at [email protected] Temps are THE SAME as [email protected] but I also lowered my DDR voltage to 1.2v and dropped its clock rates back to stock (DDR4 2400) so maybe that helped? I don't see how it would effect the temps. This thing kept getting hotter and hotter then suddenly when I set it to 1.4v it started running better. I don't even have any Vdroop now. I was expecting the voltage to drop to 1.39v


----------



## Bogga

Delid would be something to try. 4.7 wasn't hard to reach but the next step up to 4.8 was quite big and prime95 pushed up the temps so much that even my custom loop couldn't handle the heat. After 30 minutes on ~1.45V it throttled because of the temps.

1. Mobo: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
2. CPU: 6700K
3. Mem: DDR4 16GB Corsair LPX 4x4GB 3000Mhz (körts i 2133)
3. Cooling: Custom Loop
4. OC: 4700MHz (47x100)
5. VCore: Adaptive 1.350V, LLC 5, Load 1.376V

50 passes in x264 (16T, high) throughout the night worked out quite alright in 4.7


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, the good news: I had a 6700k that was giving me overclocking not stable and incorrect configuration errors on boot. (Even with no overclocking and everything set to bare stock settings, including the ram.) Now, Intel replaced the cpu and those errors are gone.







(I am using ram in a 4 x 8GB configuration that is not supported but, the problem originally occurred even with just 2 sticks of ram.) I am very happy that my computer runs correctly now.

Ok, the not as good a news for me: Looks like this chip will only overclock to 4.5GHz and nothing more. Something happens that did not happen on the other chip: if I set it at 4.6GHz, it will downclock to 4.4GHz well running IBT and nothing I do seems to change that. Same with 4.7GHz, it will downclock do 4.5Ghz. Am I doing something wrong or is that just the way it is and I will have to live with it? (Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 mainboard with the F6 bios.)


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brosader*
> 
> When stresstesting, the vcore actually drops below the manual set voltage (vdrop/vdroop - yes I know) but what the issue here is that the voltage actually goes higher when it's *IDLE*...
> 
> The pictures should explain it better: 30mins stresstest / idle
> 
> As you can see - for some reason, even though the voltage is set to adaptive it still hovers around 1.3V when idle. Isn't it suppose to be the other way around? Higher voltage when stresstesting and chilling below < 1V when idle?


My guess would be either SpeedStep is disabled in the BIOS, or Windows is set to high performance power profile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brosader*
> 
> Currently testing at [email protected] Temps are THE SAME as [email protected] but I also lowered my DDR voltage to 1.2v and dropped its clock rates back to stock (DDR4 2400) so maybe that helped? I don't see how it would effect the temps. This thing kept getting hotter and hotter then suddenly when I set it to 1.4v it started running better. I don't even have any Vdroop now. I was expecting the voltage to drop to 1.39v


Are you using XMP or manually setting VCCIO? The memory controller is on the CPU, so yes, if you lower its voltage, it will generate less heat on the CPU. XMP will raise it automatically.


----------



## superkyle1721

Thinking about changing up my board and case. I am currently running a corsair 250D with an Asrock mini its gaming/ac motherboard. I am very happy with it but want sli support for future 4K gaming. I'm considering the Maximus hero however I hear it is riddled with issues yet it still is the best overclocking board. I see many of you are using the same board how do you guys like it?

Also I'm considering the corsair 540 cube as a case. Any advise on this? Anyone have this case?

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## MazrimCF

The Hero VIII has been rock solid for me. I am able to get to 4.8 OC on my 6700k stable. I am currently running the latest 1402 bios and have had no issues.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm considering the corsair 540 cube as a case. Any advise on this? Anyone have this case?


Yup, i have it....it's a great case with plenty of space and airflow. it would be a wise choice for sure.


----------



## superkyle1721

Thanks guys. Just placed my order for the two. Guess I'll be selling my case and board haha. This is exactly why you should not send off your i7 chip to get delidded. The down time makes you do crazy stuff like buy a new motherboard and case just bc you don't want to be limited to one GPU even when you can't afford another....

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brosader*
> 
> When stresstesting, the vcore actually drops below the manual set voltage (vdrop/vdroop - yes I know) but what the issue here is that the voltage actually goes higher when it's *IDLE*...
> 
> The pictures should explain it better: 30mins stresstest / idle
> 
> As you can see - for some reason, even though the voltage is set to adaptive it still hovers around 1.3V when idle. Isn't it suppose to be the other way around? Higher voltage when stresstesting and chilling below < 1V when idle?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be either SpeedStep is disabled in the BIOS, or Windows is set to high performance power profile.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Currently testing at [email protected] Temps are THE SAME as [email protected] but I also lowered my DDR voltage to 1.2v and dropped its clock rates back to stock (DDR4 2400) so maybe that helped? I don't see how it would effect the temps. This thing kept getting hotter and hotter then suddenly when I set it to 1.4v it started running better. I don't even have any Vdroop now. I was expecting the voltage to drop to 1.39v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using XMP or manually setting VCCIO? The memory controller is on the CPU, so yes, if you lower its voltage, it will generate less heat on the CPU. XMP will raise it automatically.
Click to expand...

im manually setting the voltage. Its ddr4 2400 ram so i dont know how well xmp would be able to adjust the voltage and junk to get 2666 stable. It makes so little performance difference that im leaving it at 2400 now though


----------



## brosader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> My guess would be either SpeedStep is disabled in the BIOS, or Windows is set to high performance power profile.


I haven't touched SpeedStep so it's still on. Also haven't touched high performance power (it's on balanced).

When I revert back to default @ bios, the voltage works as it should.. But the moment I start overclocking, it goes crazy.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brosader*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've been trying to get a proper overclock for a while now but I'm unable to do so. I'm sure someone must know what to do on here.
> 
> When stresstesting, the vcore actually drops below the manual set voltage (vdrop/vdroop - yes I know) but what the issue here is that the voltage actually goes higher when it's *IDLE*...
> 
> The pictures should explain it better: 30mins stresstest / idle
> 
> As you can see - for some reason, even though the voltage is set to adaptive it still hovers around 1.3V when idle. Isn't it suppose to be the other way around? Higher voltage when stresstesting and chilling below < 1V when idle?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: i5-6600K @ 4.4GHz w/ Kraken x61
> MOBO: MSI Z170 KRAIT GAMING
> RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX FURY Black
> PSU: 650W eVGA SuperNOVA G2
> 
> OC Settings:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 44
> Ring Ratio: 44
> Vcore: Manual -> 1.28V
> Mode: Adaptive + Offset (+0.02)
> 
> If someone could point me to the right direction here I'd appreciate it a lot. Is it a setting I screwed up or simply missed? Or is my mobo just superbad?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, try reading what electrostingz wrote & see if you understand it (I'm using Asus M8H so got kinda lost reading it),
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=266522.msg1528221#msg1528221


----------



## Phoenixx4

I had been running stable at 4.7 for a couple of days at 1.32 fixed voltage. The max temperature when using Prime95 28.7 was 78 degrees, x264 benchmark max temperature was 67 degrees using a Noctua NH-15.

I pushed for 4.8 but had to increase the voltage quite a bit to 1.41 in BIOS (1.392 under load); all in all i think I've got a reasonable chip. Please add me to your table:

Username: Phoenixx4
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.41V.
Vcore: 1.392V
FCLK: 800MHz
Cooling Solution: Air - Noctua NH-15
x264 benchmark - 16 threads, normal priority for 5 plus hours (stopped after 5 hours 40 minutes, picture taken just after 5 hours). Also used IBT and Prime95 to test initial stability and to find Vcore required.

Batch Number: L548C033 (bought in UK)
Ram Speed: 2133 15-15-15-36
Motherboard: Gigabyte Gaming 7
LLC Setting: High

For day to day I will reduce down to 4.7 which will enable a lower Vcore and temperature/noise. I'll increase the FCLK to 1GHz and use the XMP profile on the ram (3000 15-17-17-35). I also want to use adaptive voltage instead of the fixed Vcore to lower my power use when idle.


----------



## shremi

I will still try to push this chip further but here is my first submission to this thread

*Username:* Shremi
*CPU Model:* 6700k
*Base Clock:* 100 Mhz
*Core Multiplier:*48
*Core Frequency:*4800 Mhz
*Cache Frequency:*4100 Mhz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.345 In bios
*Vcore:* 1.354 the only program i got for reporting the Vcore is Cpu-Z Hwinfo freezes every time i start up weird
*FCLK:* :100 Mhz
*Cooling Solution:* Custom Loop with 420mm in P/P for the chip and SLI 980s
*Batch Number:* Will get it later tonight once i find the god damn box








*Ram Speed:* Currently @ stock
*Ram Voltage:*1.20 Stock
*Motherboard:* MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION
*LLC Setting:* AUTO
*Misc Comments:* I am wondering if there is any advantage of delidding this chips ... Skylake seems to run much much cooler than previous architectures or maybe i am just used to Haswell-e By now

I will try to push it even further but here is 1 hour of OCCT 4.4.1


----------



## brosader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, try reading what electrostingz wrote & see if you understand it (I'm using Asus M8H so got kinda lost reading it),
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=266522.msg1528221#msg1528221


I'll have a look but I don't trust auto voltage + adaptive mode combined.. I've tried that combo before and my pc wouldn't even boot anymore. Had to remove CMOS to reset it.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brosader*
> 
> I'll have a look but I don't trust auto voltage + adaptive mode combined.. I've tried that combo before and my pc wouldn't even boot anymore. Had to remove CMOS to reset it.


Yeah regarding idle voltage not dropping, seems like it could be the bios since he said - "Vcore = AUTO < The moment you specify a voltage here it will stop working".

In another thread abt MSI Z170A Gaming M5, the OP had the same problem but he found a beta bios that fixed it.
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=262703.0


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Got my 4.7ghz stable! now for 4.8
> 
> Edit:
> Currently testing at [email protected] Temps are THE SAME as [email protected] but I also lowered my DDR voltage to 1.2v and dropped its clock rates back to stock (DDR4 2400) so maybe that helped? I don't see how it would effect the temps. This thing kept getting hotter and hotter then suddenly when I set it to 1.4v it started running better. I don't even have any Vdroop now. I was expecting the voltage to drop to 1.39v


How is 4.8 working out for you?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Its working pretty good. It was crashing at the 3 hour mark with x264 but i think it just needs a little voltage bump since the temps were fine.


----------



## brosader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Yeah regarding idle voltage not dropping, seems like it could be the bios since he said - "Vcore = AUTO < The moment you specify a voltage here it will stop working".
> 
> In another thread abt MSI Z170A Gaming M5, the OP had the same problem but he found a beta bios that fixed it.
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=262703.0


Seems like I'll have to update the BIOS of my mobo then... Will have to think about that one tho.


----------



## chronicfx

May I join? I know batch is important but it is darkwizzie and coldwizzie outside and the box is in my garage which has no lights and is mad cluttered.

Username: Chronicfx
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 49
Core Frequency: 4900 MHz
Cache Frequency: 4500 MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.490 V
Vcore: 1.488V
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Delidded with CLU on die and Corsair H110GT using stock paste with cooler on IHS
Stability Test: X265 benchmark, Intel XTU benchmark, Cinebench R11.5, Cinebench R15, over 100 hours of gaming.
Batch Number: Cold as F outside. Next time I go to my garage I will update it
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.368V DRAM, 1.17v VCCIO, 1.17v SA
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: Was apprehensive of doing a real stress test overnight at the voltage since 75% of the population seem to vote for death at this voltage. But system has been a stable and a pleasure to work with for more than two months at this voltage/clock.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I will still try to push this chip further but here is my first submission to this thread
> 
> *Username:* Shremi
> *CPU Model:* 6700k
> *Base Clock:* 100 Mhz
> *Core Multiplier:*48
> *Core Frequency:*4800 Mhz
> *Cache Frequency:*4100 Mhz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.345 In bios
> *Vcore:* 1.354 the only program i got for reporting the Vcore is Cpu-Z Hwinfo freezes every time i start up weird
> *FCLK:* :100 Mhz
> *Cooling Solution:* Custom Loop with 420mm in P/P for the chip and SLI 980s
> *Batch Number:* Will get it later tonight once i find the god damn box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ram Speed:* Currently @ stock
> *Ram Voltage:*1.20 Stock
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z170A XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM EDITION
> *LLC Setting:* AUTO
> *Misc Comments:* I am wondering if there is any advantage of delidding this chips ... Skylake seems to run much much cooler than previous architectures or maybe i am just used to Haswell-e By now
> 
> I will try to push it even further but here is 1 hour of OCCT 4.4.1


I probably would not bother to delid at those temps. You are good to go. What up with your minimums tho... Mine are at least staying above ambient.









edit: actually I take it back, whatever you are using is all screwed up. You may want to download the latest HWinfo since it saying your max corespeed is 5.6ghz.... that would be one helluva chip but... very doubtful this is true.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I probably would not bother to delid at those temps. You are good to go. What up with your minimums tho... Mine are at least staying above ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: actually I take it back, whatever you are using is all screwed up. You may want to download the latest HWinfo since it saying your max corespeed is 5.6ghz.... that would be one helluva chip but... very doubtful this is true.


Nice to see you here on this thread ... we had some good times over at the ivy bridge stable club .... I am currently running a 420mm rad in p/p and an open air case ... my ambient temps are actually cold right now ..... Where did you notice that i was running below ambient ???

I am sick of HWinfo every time i try to open it ti completely freezes my pc .... And when it finally opens i cant get proper vcore readings ... Very frustrating







I will try to make a run for 4.9 tonight and report back ....


----------



## misoonigiri

On 1st start, did hwinfo64 suggest disabling any sensors? You could try if that helps with the freezing


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> On 1st start, did hwinfo64 suggest disabling any sensors? You could try if that helps with the freezing


Nope nothing suggested on hwinfo64 but i downloaded the portable version don't know if that is the issue ....


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Nope nothing suggested on hwinfo64 but i downloaded the portable version don't know if that is the issue ....


Btw hwinfo author has a thread on OCN, you should ask there if it still doesn't work right for u
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> On 1st start, did hwinfo64 suggest disabling any sensors? You could try if that helps with the freezing
> 
> 
> 
> Nope nothing suggested on hwinfo64 but i downloaded the portable version don't know if that is the issue ....
Click to expand...

Have you tried ditching the portable version and using the full installation version?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Btw hwinfo author has a thread on OCN, you should ask there if it still doesn't work right for u
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread


Thanks for this i was able to get Hwinfo to open properly a member recommended to switch the sata cables until i found one that worked perfectly.... Now the program opens but the Vcore is nowhere near right

Edit : as you can see in the picture it states that my actual Vcore is 1.128 while i entered 1.345 in the BIOS and Cpuz reports the vcore correctly since i am using auto LLC for now .... .


----------



## misoonigiri

I remember reading that some voltage values require board-specific adjustments, from Nuvoton sensor iirc. If you send him the required debug info, he will be able to fix the readings hopefully.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I remember reading that some voltage values require board-specific adjustments, from Nuvoton sensor iirc. If you send him the required debug info, he will be able to fix the readings hopefully.


Thanks i just posted on the thread and hoping to hear back from him ....


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Nice to see you here on this thread ... we had some good times over at the ivy bridge stable club .... I am currently running a 420mm rad in p/p and an open air case ... my ambient temps are actually cold right now ..... Where did you notice that i was running below ambient ???
> 
> I am sick of HWinfo every time i try to open it ti completely freezes my pc .... And when it finally opens i cant get proper vcore readings ... Very frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to make a run for 4.9 tonight and report back ....


Good to see you too! Your temps were about 16c in the info window. I thought that was colder than most people prefer to be in their rooms and possibly a misreading. I know that probes become more accurate at higher temps, but 16c seemed unusual unless you were doing it on purpose, which it seems you were.


----------



## superkyle1721

My chip is on its way back from silicon lottery. The delid is complete!! Here is are the results according to the person I spoke with through email.

"All the additional testing information is all on your packing slip. The CPU fell within our 4.8 bin before/after delidding. Before delidding I couldn't get realbench to run for even a few seconds at 4.9, after delidding I was able to get it to pass at 1.465V.

It scaled beautifully with delidding, nice solid chip!"

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> My chip is on its way back from silicon lottery. The delid is complete!! Here is are the results according to the person I spoke with through email.
> 
> "All the additional testing information is all on your packing slip. The CPU fell within our 4.8 bin before/after delidding. Before delidding I couldn't get realbench to run for even a few seconds at 4.9, after delidding I was able to get it to pass at 1.465V.
> 
> It scaled beautifully with delidding, nice solid chip!"
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Awesome, that does sound like a great chip!

Are you comfortable running at 1.465V with the generally accepted limit right around 1.45?


----------



## superkyle1721

I'm sure it would be fine since I've seen many other pushing that for a 24/7 overclock. Personally however I most likely will stick with 4.8GHz. It's just nice to know that I got lucky for once. Ordered from Amazon for $364.99 and ended up with a binned 4.8Ghz chip. That never happens for me.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm sure it would be fine since I've seen many other pushing that for a 24/7 overclock. Personally however I most likely will stick with 4.8GHz. It's just nice to know that I got lucky for once. Ordered from Amazon for $364.99 and ended up with a binned 4.8Ghz chip. That never happens for me.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


You lucked out, congrats! Monster of chip that will serve you for many years.


----------



## Aytac

i am delided 4.8ghz now. can try 4.9 but looks limited by voltage. temps are ok :d


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> i am delided 4.8ghz now. can try 4.9 but looks limited by voltage. temps are ok :d


What voltage are you running at 4.8?


----------



## Aytac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> What voltage are you running at 4.8?


offset +45, llc level 2


----------



## evoporto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> May I join? I know batch is important but it is darkwizzie and coldwizzie outside and the box is in my garage which has no lights and is mad cluttered.
> 
> Username: Chronicfx
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 100 Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 49
> Core Frequency: 4900 MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4500 MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.490 V
> Vcore: 1.488V
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Delidded with CLU on die and Corsair H110GT using stock paste with cooler on IHS
> Stability Test: X265 benchmark, Intel XTU benchmark, Cinebench R11.5, Cinebench R15, over 100 hours of gaming.
> Batch Number: Cold as F outside. Next time I go to my garage I will update it
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.368V DRAM, 1.17v VCCIO, 1.17v SA
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: Was apprehensive of doing a real stress test overnight at the voltage since 75% of the population seem to vote for death at this voltage. But system has been a stable and a pleasure to work with for more than two months at this voltage/clock.


I would appreciate it if you let us know if it fails at some point in time. I worked as a Reliability Engineer and the best way to stress a chip is with temperature and over voltage. It would give the community a good idea of how far they can increase their voltage.


----------



## Phoenixx4

Nice! I got to 4.8 at approx the same voltage but as I'm not delided the temps are a little to high for me to run it 24/7 so I've backed down to 4.7.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aytac*
> 
> offset +45, llc level 2


Nice. That's right about what I need to be stable at 4.7.

Going to see if I can't get stable at 4.8 with just a little more.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I think I can almost do that at 4.8 with mine. Maybe 1.414v

Edit: nope. Prime is just way too hot


----------



## Edge0fsanity

since we're on the topic of deliding would it be worth doing it to a 6700k that i run at 4.7ghz @ 1.380vc/1.368vc actual as my daily setup? It seems 4.8ghz puts the chip out of its comfort range. I can get it stablish(haven't really done a lot of testing) at around 1.47vc with my ram oc turned off. Running ram with xmp profile eventually sends my temps on the weakest core into the upper 80s with x264 and destabilizes once it reaches that point. If i got it to 4.8 i'd be happy with the results.


----------



## Nenkitsune

What are your x264 temps like at 4.7


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> What are your x264 temps like at 4.7


upper 60s/low 70s with ~24c ambient iirc. But that was with my old loop. I've since expanded it significantly and my ambients are quite a bit lower atm. Let me run a few x264 loops real quick and see what happens.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

3 loops got me a max temp of 72c on the weakest core and 67c on the strongest with averages during testing running 64-70c. This is with a 20c ambient with fans running at idle speeds and ~24c water temp during testing. Ram oc was active.


----------



## Nenkitsune

That seems kind of high. My ambients are at around 26c and i'm currently at loop 9 with the same temperatures as you, but i'm at 4.8ghz using 1.416v(loaded)

what cooler are you using?

currently Hwinfo is saying my averages for my cores are 69 68 66 61. I'm not sure why but my 4th core always runs cooler than the rest.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

ek supremacy evo, custom loop with 5 rads, 2 gpus, 2 d5 pumps. I had the pumps set at max during that and fans spinning at idle speeds. The block is mounted and pasted properly.


----------



## Nenkitsune

oh, you have the fans at idle. that makes sense. Mine are running at full tilt on my Silverstone TD02-Lite. I just used the boxed in TIM. How do the temps look if you bump the fan speed?


----------



## Edge0fsanity

With fans maxed water temps were within 1C of ambient, weakest core maxed at 69, strongest at 63c. Average temp during 3 loops of x264 ran 61-67c. Same 20c ambient.


----------



## clarifiante

is running my i5-6600k at 4.7ghz at 1.415volts ok for daily usage? my previous oc was 4.6ghz at 1.38volts.

i havent noticed any differences in temps. running aida64 stability test saw both OCs reach max 66C


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> With fans maxed water temps were within 1C of ambient, weakest core maxed at 69, strongest at 63c. Average temp during 3 loops of x264 ran 61-67c. Same 20c ambient.


so core temps were about the same even with fans at max eh? sounds like you could use a delid. You have a WAY better setup than me (i would think considering I just have a budget AIO) and you are using lower voltages, and have a 6c lower ambient.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> With fans maxed water temps were within 1C of ambient, weakest core maxed at 69, strongest at 63c. Average temp during 3 loops of x264 ran 61-67c. Same 20c ambient.


Maybe this will help with your deliding question.

I'm delided 6700k running 4.7 at 1.405 with ambient at 27 - max x264 temps get to mid 60's on stock ram and low 70's w/ ram at 3200.

Cooling is air - dh15 dual fan with only one intake and one exhaust case fan.

edit for x264


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> is running my i5-6600k at 4.7ghz at 1.415volts ok for daily usage? my previous oc was 4.6ghz at 1.38volts.
> 
> i havent noticed any differences in temps. running aida64 stability test saw both OCs reach max 66C


Sounds to me (no expert here) like you are golden for daily use. 1.41 is significantly below the 1.45 barrier and your temps are great.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> Maybe this will help with your deliding question.
> 
> I'm delided 6700k running 4.7 at 1.405 with ambient at 27 - max x264 temps get to mid 60's on stock ram and low 70's w/ ram at 3200.
> 
> Cooling is air - dh15 dual fan with only one intake and one exhaust case fan.
> 
> edit for x264


running ram at default settings drops my temps in x264 to the 52c on the strongest core and 62c on the weakest with my current ambients. I'm switching to a better mobo soon so i hope with a delid i can run 4.8ghz all day without issue.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> Maybe this will help with your deliding question.
> 
> I'm delided 6700k running 4.7 at 1.405 with ambient at 27 - max x264 temps get to mid 60's on stock ram and low 70's w/ ram at 3200.
> 
> Cooling is air - dh15 dual fan with only one intake and one exhaust case fan.
> 
> edit for x264
> 
> 
> 
> running ram at default settings drops my temps in x264 to the 52c on the strongest core and 62c on the weakest with my current ambients. I'm switching to a better mobo soon so i hope with a delid i can run 4.8ghz all day without issue.
Click to expand...

Ill bet youll see a huge temp drop by delidding. My temps scale just like yours if i use mystock ram speed. I have 2400 ram overclocked to 2666


----------



## SteveRo

Mr. Darkwizzie, Please chart!
Not as good as my last 6700k but still not a bad chip







-

Username: SteveRo
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 101.9
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4891
Cache Frequency: 4180
Vcore in UEFI: offset +200mv (1.456v hwinfo)
FCLK: 816
Cooling Solution: Custom water, 2x 480 radiators in series, EK Supremacy EVO block
Stability Test: x264 50x (~6 hrs) 16T
Batch Number: Malaysia L542B535
Ram Speed: 3532 15-17-17-36-1
Ram Voltage: 1.41v, io 1.21v, sa 1.20v
Motherboard: AsRock z170 OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1
Misc Comments: 48x binned & delided by SL 


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Ill bet youll see a huge temp drop by delidding. My temps scale just like yours if i use mystock ram speed. I have 2400 ram overclocked to 2666


how big do you think? Hoping for 15c or better. I've always felt like this chip runs a bit hotter than everyone else's.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> how big do you think? Hoping for 15c or better. I've always felt like this chip runs a bit hotter than everyone else's.


Your temps seem fine to me for a 6700k. The guy that was comparing with you was running with a 6600k, which of course runs cooler. (going by his rig sig anyway).

Im not delidded and running a h110i there only so much you can do with the cooling without being delidded ill give you that though. Ive debated but running x264 for extended periods I will not go over 72c at 4.7 ghz.

Prime small fft 28.7 is approx 81c.

Gaming mid 60s.

Ive gone back and forth a bit on whether its worth it and to be honest I don't think it is. That said if I had a poor chip then I may consider it.

Running 4.7ghz @ 1.375v LLC 5 with 3733mhz Ram CL17 @ 1.4v.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Your temps seem fine to me for a 6700k. The guy that was comparing with you was running with a 6600k, which of course runs cooler. (going by his rig sig anyway).
> 
> Im not delidded and running a h110i there only so much you can do with the cooling without being delidded ill give you that though. Ive debated but running x264 for extended periods I will not go over 72c at 4.7 ghz.
> 
> Prime small fft 28.7 is approx 81c.
> 
> Gaming mid 60s.
> 
> Ive gone back and forth a bit on whether its worth it and to be honest I don't think it is. That said if I had a poor chip then I may consider it.
> 
> Running 4.7ghz @ 1.375v LLC 5 with 3733mhz Ram CL17 @ 1.4v.


yeah my 6600k i had previously ran a good 10c+ cooler at similar voltages to my 6700k. I have my ram at 3200mhz cl13 @ 1.44v. Either way i think a delid is in my future. I have a full tear down and a few upgrades planned at the end of next month including a switch to a maximus viii formula mobo(currently using a gigabyte gaming 7). Doing a rebuild with hardline which will take some time to do right so i'll send my 6700k to silicon lottery to have the delid done right.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> yeah my 6600k i had previously ran a good 10c+ cooler at similar voltages to my 6700k. I have my ram at 3200mhz cl13 @ 1.44v. Either way i think a delid is in my future. I have a full tear down and a few upgrades planned at the end of next month including a switch to a maximus viii formula mobo(currently using a gigabyte gaming 7). Doing a rebuild with hardline which will take some time to do right so i'll send my 6700k to silicon lottery to have the delid done right.


1. I think you will see a big drop with the delid. I had to up my vcore to 1.415 last night to get stable with 3200mhz ram and I maxxed at 75c with dh15 and two case fans. That's pretty minimal cooling.. if I was running water I'm guessing temps wouldn't ever be an issue.

2. Why are you switching away from the gaming 7?


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> 2. Why are you switching away from the gaming 7?


color scheme mostly. I want a black/white with blue accents build. The neutral grey/black with rgb lighting fits perfectly for my goals. Also has built in wc'ing for vrms which i also want for aesthetics. Should be nicer to oc with as well. My build is rather extensive in a cl s8 case and will involve a lot of custom modding soon.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> color scheme mostly. I want a black/white with blue accents build. The neutral grey/black with rgb lighting fits perfectly for my goals. Also has built in wc'ing for vrms which i also want for aesthetics. Should be nicer to oc with as well. My build is rather extensive in a cl s8 case and will involve a lot of custom modding soon.


Gotcha. I've got the GT which is basically the same thing so was wondering if there was any particular reason you aren't happy with it. The red/white was definitely not my first choice but it has since grown on me and I'm not too worried about aesthetics.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> how big do you think? Hoping for 15c or better. I've always felt like this chip runs a bit hotter than everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps seem fine to me for a 6700k. The guy that was comparing with you was running with a 6600k, which of course runs cooler. (going by his rig sig anyway).
> 
> Im not delidded and running a h110i there only so much you can do with the cooling without being delidded ill give you that though. Ive debated but running x264 for extended periods I will not go over 72c at 4.7 ghz.
> 
> Prime small fft 28.7 is approx 81c.
> 
> Gaming mid 60s.
> 
> Ive gone back and forth a bit on whether its worth it and to be honest I don't think it is. That said if I had a poor chip then I may consider it.
> 
> Running 4.7ghz @ 1.375v LLC 5 with 3733mhz Ram CL17 @ 1.4v.
Click to expand...

Ah I didn't even think about him running a 6700k vs my 6600k so yeah, that does make a pretty big difference. I got 4.8ghz stable with X264 now. took 1.416v load and temps were getting up to 75c. My ram is overclocked so that definitely is making it run a bit hotter. I have one core that runs really cool vs the rest for some reason though so I'm really debating whether or not I should delid once I have money for some proper TIM to put under the lid.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> since we're on the topic of deliding would it be worth doing it to a 6700k that i run at 4.7ghz @ 1.380vc/1.368vc actual as my daily setup? It seems 4.8ghz puts the chip out of its comfort range. I can get it stablish(haven't really done a lot of testing) at around 1.47vc with my ram oc turned off. Running ram with xmp profile eventually sends my temps on the weakest core into the upper 80s with x264 and destabilizes once it reaches that point. If i got it to 4.8 i'd be happy with the results.


You would never notice 4.7ghz vs. 4.8ghz for anything but benchmarks., Gaming wise, both are never going to bottleneck your GPU and if they do it will be the difference between 180 and 200 FPS







Actually the 6700k at stock is pretty beastly, at 4.7ghz this chip owes you nothing.









I am delidded and was able to go from 4.7ghz to 4.9ghz daily with a healthy 25°c drop in temps it even decreased my vcore needs. I am very pleased as even at 1.488v I do not cross 75 degrees on XTU/X264/X265 benchmarks.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You would never notice 4.7ghz vs. 4.8ghz for anything but benchmarks., Gaming wise, both are never going to bottleneck your GPU and if they do it will be the difference between 180 and 200 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the 6700k at stock is pretty beastly, at 4.7ghz this chip owes you nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am delidded and was able to go from 4.7ghz to 4.9ghz daily with a healthy 25°c drop in temps it even decreased my vcore needs. I am very pleased as even at 1.488v I do not cross 75 degrees on XTU/X264/X265 benchmarks.


i know a 100mhz bump will do nothing for me in a gaming rig but i enjoy pushing things to their absolute limits. My entire build is complete and total overkill for my needs. I tend to take my hobbies to extremes, this one is no exception.

Good to know you got such a big temp drop out of a delid, thats what i'm hoping for.


----------



## evoporto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Ah I didn't even think about him running a 6700k vs my 6600k so yeah, that does make a pretty big difference. I got 4.8ghz stable with X264 now. took 1.416v load and temps were getting up to 75c. My ram is overclocked so that definitely is making it run a bit hotter. I have one core that runs really cool vs the rest for some reason though so I'm really debating whether or not I should delid once I have money for some proper TIM to put under the lid.


Please pardon my ignorance, but what is TIM?


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoporto*
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance, but what is TIM?


Thermal Interface Material aka thermal paste, CPU grease, heat paste etc. same thing you use between the fan-heatsink and the lid


----------



## evoporto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Thermal Interface Material aka thermal paste, CPU grease, heat paste etc. same thing you use between the fan-heatsink and the lid


Thanks for the info. I assume it has to be non conducting.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoporto*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I assume it has to be non conducting.


Doesnt have to be. I use ek indigo XS liquid alloy myself


----------



## MaFi0s0

What's the news on the anti non-k OC microcode?

I'm upgrading from a Pentium g4400 to a 6700k today and the bios says my Pentium is unlocked but i can't change its frequency, it's greyed out and stuck on auto, i may have received it through windows update or the Intel chipset drivers as i only used the previous motherboard firmware.

What I'm concerned about is if it's buggy and affects my new cpu stability or performance somehow.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> What's the news on the anti non-k OC microcode?
> 
> I'm upgrading from a Pentium g4400 to a 6700k today and the bios says my Pentium is unlocked but i can't change its frequency, it's greyed out and stuck on auto, i may have received it through windows update or the Intel chipset drivers as i only used the previous motherboard firmware.
> 
> What I'm concerned about is if it's buggy and affects my new cpu stability or performance somehow.


The microcode has no effect on Unlocked K series CPUs.

If you are on an Unlocked BIOS & haven't received the new Microcode through Windows update, then you should be to Overclock your Pentium via BCLK. Non-K OC doesn't allow the multiplier to be changed, it only unlocks the BCLK.


----------



## silv3r

Hi, guys! I've been trying to get a stable overclock for my 6600K and I've managed to set it at 4.6GHz @1.408V. I don't know if I'm doing it right since I'm quite new to this. I've been reading this thread for some time and I managed to set a couple of things in bios but I think there might be a few other that I've left untouched. So, I have a ASUS Z170-A motherboard, 8GB DDR4 HyperX Savage CL13. From what I've seen around here, my batch number is L545B356, and I guess it's quite recent. I have a Cooler Master 212 Evo which keeps my temperatures around 70 after an hour in OCCT 4.4.1. This cooler is a temporary solution, I'm thinking of buying a Noctua DH-14 because that's the only thing good enough that will fit in my Carbide 200R. So my overclocking went like this: I changed from AUTO so MANUAL and set the multiplier to 46 and then raised the voltage gradually. It seems that my CPU is stable at 4.5 @ 1.375V. Then I set LLC to 6 and change something like CPU Voltage Profile from auto to Extreme. IS there something else I should change in other to, maybe, lower the voltage and the temperatures?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoporto*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I assume it has to be non conducting.


It could be the most conductive material in the universe and it would be fine for heatspreader-to-heatsink as long as you don't put so much on it oozes out everywhere. You'd have to be EXTRMELY careful using it for bare dies though, as there's usually exposed pads nearby.


----------



## Krgwow

Is that really bad using an 6700k with 1.456v + SYSTEM AGENT Voltage 1.300v at 4.9 Ghz?
I'm on Noctua NHD14 + CoolLaboratory Liquid PRO, thermal issues doesn't exist. At high stress CPU reachs maximum 70 degrees, playing most heavy games at 50, 60 degrees for hours and hours no stop









The only way i can get stable 4.9 Ghz
1.45v
turn OFF XMP profile
SYSTEM AGENT 1.3v(1.250 unstable)
IO didn't test yet

One Overclock guide i read that i DEFINITELY CANNOT put 1.3V on System Agent because I WILL DAMAGE my CPU and here the OP says only ballzy guys put 1.45 on vcore and 1.3 on SA
How true is that? Because i use for 1.45vC-1.3vSA one whole day and now i'm worried


----------



## Cyro999

I think you should definately evaluate stabilizing 4.8ghz on lower voltages (especially SA) at that point.

Remember your CPU is already good. There's no need to push voltages going for above above average - you'll do 100-200mhz more than most people by ~1.4vcore with low SA.


----------



## Krgwow

with 4.8 i can be stable with 1.4V, SA and IO on AUTO
But how about using SA with 1.3V with one whole day? i'm kinda noob here








should that time hurt my cpu by any means?

oh yea, how about DDR4 on 1.4v? also not recommended even by Intel, right?


----------



## Cyro999

Voltages like SA on high values have potential to be quite dangerous, there have been CPU's in past generations that die in hours or days due to a voltage like that being set too high. I don't personally know how bad 1.3 SA is for Skylake, other than probably not -that- bad or we would have heard more about it by now

ddr4 on 1.4v is not as scary, but i'm sticking to 1.35v at the moment for lack of gains. It takes real effort to benchmark performance differences in games between a RAM profile using 1.35v vs using 1.4v and i don't want to run substantially higher myself.
Quote:


> with 4.8 i can be stable with 1.4V, SA and IO on AUTO


That's a good profile, i have manually set SA and IO myself IIRC because the auto values were quite high. I think the setting at the moment is 1.1375, which can report more like 1.18 under load. If you look at the SA/IO bit of the overclock chart, you'll see a lot of the people mentioning the values using around 1.2 but only a couple in the 1.3 range.

I'm using 4.6ghz core at ~1.4vcore with 3200mhz RAM for reference of what works alright with those SA/IO values


----------



## Nenkitsune

Does sa voltage effect high overclock stability? Mine is set to 1.07v, 1000mhz. I was wondering if bumping it a bit would stabilize my overclock using less vcore.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> with 4.8 i can be stable with 1.4V, SA and IO on AUTO
> But how about using SA with 1.3V with one whole day? i'm kinda noob here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should that time hurt my cpu by any means?
> 
> oh yea, how about DDR4 on 1.4v? also not recommended even by Intel, right?


For my ram at 3733 17/17/17/371T, I run my VCCIO 1.2(shows 1.24) SA 1.25 (shows 1.28) and my DRAM at 1.4.

My CPU is at 4.7 and 1.375V.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> For my ram at 3733 17/17/17/371T, I run my VCCIO 1.2(shows 1.24) SA 1.25 (shows 1.28) and my DRAM at 1.4.
> 
> My CPU is at 4.7 and 1.375V.


That's a good chip to run 4.7 at that voltage. How high do your temps get running x264 with the 3733 ram?

My temps running 4.7 @ 1.415 and 3200 ram were pushing it a little for my liking so I backed down to 4.6 which I can run at only like 1.34. Big jump on my chip to get 4.7 stable.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> That's a good chip to run 4.7 at that voltage. How high do your temps get running x264 with the 3733 ram?
> 
> My temps running 4.7 @ 1.415 and 3200 ram were pushing it a little for my liking so I backed down to 4.6 which I can run at only like 1.34. Big jump on my chip to get 4.7 stable.


50 passes of x264 my peak is 71 if memory serves me right. It's either 71 or 73. I'll edit in correct temp when I get back home later.

I have my fan profile on custom so they dont ramp up until 70c either. 100% at 70 though.

That's what I need to pass prime 28.7 too. The coy can pass 50 x264 at about 1.36v. Prime needs the extra juice it seems. LLC5 so will get the occasional spike but it stays pretty much what it's set in bios.

For 4.6 I am at approx 1.31v llc5 or 1.34 and LLC4


----------



## os430

Hey guys, I am looking to overclock my Pentium G4400 3.3ghz cpu on the ASRock Z170M Pro4S mobo. My other specs are 1x 8gb ddr4-2400mhz ram, 128gb SSD drive, and Geforce GTX 750ti. I am using the stock CPU cooler and the case has a large fan as well.

Now my question is how far can I push my CPU with a stock cooler? Following this guide (http://overclocking.guide/asrock-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/) they are pushing the CPU to 4.5ghz but he has an actual aftermarket cooler. Do you think I can get to 4ghz using the stock cooler or no way? Settings I will use is to first set the BCLK to 121 and then set the CPU Core Voltage to 1.325 and finally the CPU Loadline Calibration to Level 1.

My second question is regarding the ram. I'm a little confused, if I overclock my CPU using the BCLK method will my ram OC as well? I would prefer to keep it at 2400mhz if possible.

Lastly.. If its impossible to overclock my CPU using a stock cooler, whats the cheapest cooler you guys recommend so I can reach 4ghz OC.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 50 passes of x264 my peak is 71 if memory serves me right. It's either 71 or 73. I'll edit in correct temp when I get back home later.
> 
> I have my fan profile on custom so they dont ramp up until 70c either. 100% at 70 though.
> 
> That's what I need to pass prime 28.7 too. The coy can pass 50 x264 at about 1.36v. Prime needs the extra juice it seems. LLC5 so will get the occasional spike but it stays pretty much what it's set in bios.
> 
> For 4.6 I am at approx 1.31v llc5 or 1.34 and LLC4


Ok. What about temps during gaming? Do you also see 70's there?

At 4.7 i hit 75 max in x264 (10c less at 4.6) but then also got into the 70's playing xcom2. I've heard that xcom2 is pretty hard on cpu but I'd rather not have 70's be my normal gaming temp. I might be being a little conservative.


----------



## usename

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os430*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to overclock my Pentium G4400 3.3ghz cpu on the ASRock Z170M Pro4S mobo. My other specs are 1x 8gb ddr4-2400mhz ram, 128gb SSD drive, and Geforce GTX 750ti. I am using the stock CPU cooler and the case has a large fan as well.
> 
> Now my question is how far can I push my CPU with a stock cooler? Following this guide (http://overclocking.guide/asrock-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/) they are pushing the CPU to 4.5ghz but he has an actual aftermarket cooler. Do you think I can get to 4ghz using the stock cooler or no way? Settings I will use is to first set the BCLK to 121 and then set the CPU Core Voltage to 1.325 and finally the CPU Loadline Calibration to Level 1.
> 
> My second question is regarding the ram. I'm a little confused, if I overclock my CPU using the BCLK method will my ram OC as well? I would prefer to keep it at 2400mhz if possible.
> 
> Lastly.. If its impossible to overclock my CPU using a stock cooler, whats the cheapest cooler you guys recommend so I can reach 4ghz OC.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Not sure about your other questions, but from what I've read you're going to have a hard time with the stock cooler.

https://pcpartpicker.com/part/cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rr212e20pkr2

Take a look at that Coolermaster - it's the most rated cooler on pcpartpicker and it's $25.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usename*
> 
> Ok. What about temps during gaming? Do you also see 70's there?
> 
> At 4.7 i hit 75 max in x264 (10c less at 4.6) but then also got into the 70's playing xcom2. I've heard that xcom2 is pretty hard on cpu but I'd rather not have 70's be my normal gaming temp. I might be being a little conservative.


Few hours of Starcraft 2 and ill top out at 63. Pretty much never notice above mid 60s.

I have a lot of steam games but at the moment currently playing SC2, Hearthstone, Heroes, MGS and then just some indies. Just finished up Witcher 3!

Still waiting on Overwatch Beta









I do not have xcom 2 but have been meaning to get it,, ive played the first one some time ago. When I do I'll keep you posted!

My cache is at 4.5 too btw.

*** Played some SC2


----------



## Punish3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vincponcet*
> 
> I have a :
> - CPU : 6700K
> - MB : Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 (latest BIOS)
> - cpu cooler: BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
> - memory: 2* 8GB Corsair LPX 3000 DDR4
> - PSU: BeQuiet! Power Pro 11 850W
> - GPU: MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G
> 
> Even at stock with BIOS default, I see a lot of current limit throttling in XTU when testing with any tool, either XTU, or CPU-Z or Prime95
> The only way I found to reduce it to 0% is to lower core voltage offset to -20mV.
> At stock, I'm at 1.32V
> I can go to 4.4GHz, but I have current limit throttling again, so I have to reduce core voltage offset to -50mV.
> At 4.5GHz, I have Thermal Limit Throttling, so I stayed at 4.4 GHz
> 
> Why do I have that Current Limit Throttling ?
> Everyone is raising its VCore, and me, I have to reduce it. Why ?
> 
> About memory, when I enable XMP Profile, my machine doesn't boot and get a BIOS ERROR.
> I tried to increase VCCIO and VSA, I was being able to boot, but then during XTU Memory stress test, it crashed.
> So, I followed this guide https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnMXBnOXRWeVlHcHM/view?pli=1 , and set VCCIO at 1.20V and VSA at 1.25V and I can get the XTU memory stress stable.
> 
> What could be wrong in my system ? the CPU is bad, or the MB ?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi

I have same problem as him with Z170 Gaming 7
Could it be MB?
My CPU batch: L547B396

Thanks.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os430*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to overclock my Pentium G4400 3.3ghz cpu on the ASRock Z170M Pro4S mobo. My other specs are 1x 8gb ddr4-2400mhz ram, 128gb SSD drive, and Geforce GTX 750ti. I am using the stock CPU cooler and the case has a large fan as well.
> 
> Now my question is how far can I push my CPU with a stock cooler? Following this guide (http://overclocking.guide/asrock-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/) they are pushing the CPU to 4.5ghz but he has an actual aftermarket cooler. Do you think I can get to 4ghz using the stock cooler or no way? Settings I will use is to first set the BCLK to 121 and then set the CPU Core Voltage to 1.325 and finally the CPU Loadline Calibration to Level 1.
> 
> My second question is regarding the ram. I'm a little confused, if I overclock my CPU using the BCLK method will my ram OC as well? I would prefer to keep it at 2400mhz if possible.
> 
> Lastly.. If its impossible to overclock my CPU using a stock cooler, whats the cheapest cooler you guys recommend so I can reach 4ghz OC.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


I've done a few non-k overclocks but always under water and with asrock z170 ocf .
Assuming you can oc as well on pro4s as ocf i would think 4.3 to 4.4 should be no problem on air.
I think i was doing 4.4 stable at 1.2v on G4400 - 1.2v should have been no problem on air.
















edit - any of the top 3 here should be fine for this - http://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574?Order=REVIEWS


----------



## Krgwow

thanks for all the help about my SA voltage








i will stay safe at 4.8 Ghz then

i have another question regarding my dram

first of all
my rig:
i7 6700K 4.8Ghz / 1.4V / SAvoltage AUTO / IO Voltage AUTO
DDR4 3200 Mhz RIPJAWS V 16-16-16-36 CL16
Z170A MSI KRAIT
GTX 980 G1 Biosmod 1518/8000

The problem is, the only OC that i can do is from 3200Mhz to 3333Mhz by turning off XMP without any modification on timings and voltage dram 1.350v.
But how do i increase to 3466Mhz? or even 3600Mhz? everytime that i try i got erros on AIDA 64 before 30 min of testing(hardware failure)
Never Oc'ed memories before









how about that... i will try 3466 Mhz
then i will increase the first timing and test
would be like

default: 16 16 16 36
trying to OC:
17 16 16 36
after that if i got erros on AIDA: 17 17 16 36
17 17 17 36
17 17 17 37
if didn't work, i will increase voltage to 1.4
then 18 17 17 37

Is that how it works overclocking memories?
because i see people overclocking like this

3200 > 3466
16 16 16 36
to
16 17 17 38 ??? HOW they got there? which timing should have priority?

Sorry for my english btw and thanks if you read all this, lol!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> thanks for all the help about my SA voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will stay safe at 4.8 Ghz then
> 
> i have another question regarding my dram
> 
> first of all
> my rig:
> i7 6700K 4.8Ghz / 1.4V / SAvoltage AUTO / IO Voltage AUTO
> DDR4 3200 Mhz RIPJAWS V 16-16-16-36 CL16
> Z170A MSI KRAIT
> GTX 980 G1 Biosmod 1518/8000
> 
> The problem is, the only OC that i can do is from 3200Mhz to 3333Mhz by turning off XMP without any modification on timings and voltage dram 1.350v.
> But how do i increase to 3466Mhz? or even 3600Mhz? everytime that i try i got erros on AIDA 64 before 30 min of testing(hardware failure)
> Never Oc'ed memories before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about that... i will try 3466 Mhz
> then i will increase the first timing and test
> would be like
> 
> default: 16 16 16 36
> trying to OC:
> 17 16 16 36
> after that if i got erros on AIDA: 17 17 16 36
> 17 17 17 36
> 17 17 17 37
> if didn't work, i will increase voltage to 1.4
> then 18 17 17 37
> 
> Is that how it works overclocking memories?
> because i see people overclocking like this
> 
> 3200 > 3466
> 16 16 16 36
> to
> 16 17 17 38 ??? HOW they got there? which timing should have priority?
> 
> Sorry for my english btw and thanks if you read all this, lol!


Overclocking memory can be some headwork. Check the memory thread in my sig. It will also show you how to correctly stability test ram. It's a good thread.

I pretty much always set timing myself instead of bothering with xmp. Even if I am only setting xmp timings I do it manually.

If you do want to start on memory overclocking then start by switching command rate to 1T.

Then you could check gkills website for timings on other high frequency ram. For example, g skill do 3466 with timings 16/18/18/38 start there. Getting an idea on what g skill are using for different frequency ram can be a good place to start.

The first timing is always lower or same never higher. So 16/16/16 or 15/16/16 never 17/16/16.

Sometimes lower timing can still out perform higher bandwidth with higher timings.

You may also have to increase ram voltage and also vccio and sa. These should be fine on auto up until 3600 though with my board anyway. After that on my maximus the values start getting too high for auto and its best to set manually.


----------



## Krgwow

I don't know if i'm doing something wrong or i got really bad mem sticks

Default: 16-16-16-36 2n
Overclock from 3200Mhz to 3333Mhz: 16 - 17-17-37, 1.4V DRAM, IO 1.15V, SA 1.2V

*MEM TEST INSTANT ERROR*

SAME But IO and SA on AUTO

*MEM TEST INSTANT ERROR*

16-18-18-38, 1.4V DRAM, AUTO IO and SA

*MEM TEST INSTANT ERROR*

Same but 1.2 SA and 1.15 IO

*MEM TEST INSTANT ERROR*

Damn, i will need 1.5V DRAM and timings 16-25-25-57? lol


----------



## Nenkitsune

I think your ram just doesn't like clocking that high. Mine starts having issues with stability above 3000mhz, overclocked from 2400mhz. Won't even post properly at 3200mhz and at 3100mhz i have to slack all the timings from 15-15-15-35 to 17-17-17-39


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I think your ram just doesn't like clocking that high. Mine starts having issues with stability above 3000mhz, overclocked from 2400mhz. Won't even post properly at 3200mhz and at 3100mhz i have to slack all the timings from 15-15-15-35 to 17-17-17-39


But ur mem is 2400 Mhz and go up to 3000 Mhz
I'm trying to OC from 3200 to 3333


----------



## Nenkitsune

DDR4 seems to have a lot of head room up to 3000mhz. I have the same series ram as you (just lower frequency) so I have a feeling my ram might just be some really low binned 3000mhz chips that they didn't feel was reliable enough to sell as a higher frequency stick, and they put a lower frequency profile in it and sold it as 2400mhz.


----------



## i7monkey

Does buying higher speed memory out of the gate (ie. 3400Mhz) limit CPU overclocking?

Ie. If my mobo supports 3400Mhz RAM and I buy 3400Mhz RAM, will that give me lower CPU overclocking headroom compared to buying 2400Mhz RAM?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Does buying higher speed memory out of the gate (ie. 3400Mhz) limit CPU overclocking?
> 
> Ie. If my mobo supports 3400Mhz RAM and I buy 3400Mhz RAM, will that give me lower CPU overclocking headroom compared to buying 2400Mhz RAM?


Skylake IMC is pretty strong, so no.
Just remember to get a decent kit & board, or you might have troubles hitting XMP.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Skylake IMC is pretty strong, so no.
> Just remember to get a decent kit & board, or you might have troubles hitting XMP.


Could you recommend me a good board and RAM kit?









I'm going for a black or mostly black/white build so I'm eyeing some of the Asus boards. I'd go for the ROG Maximus 8 Hero but I don't like the red colors.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> But ur mem is 2400 Mhz and go up to 3000 Mhz
> I'm trying to OC from 3200 to 3333


A lot of RAM can run at for example 2400mhz, 1.2v - or 3000mhz, 1.35v.

There's little if any DDR4 sold at 2400mhz, 1.4v - if you're buying higher clocked RAM, it's sold much closer to its limits so you're unlikely to get notable performance gains unless you increase voltages a lot. That's not great when you're already at 1.35 - 1.4v.

If you're changing any RAM settings you should be running RAM benchmarks multiple times after every change and writing everything down so that you can follow what your initial performance was and how much you're changing it, some small changes make a relatively big difference while others ruin stability for almost 0 gains


----------



## MaFi0s0

.


----------



## sjudge1991

Hey I am hoping some one can help me.

This is my first time overclocking in a very long time. I have a i5 6600k which is cooled with a Corsair H110i GT.

I have managed to run 1 overclocks and stress test it with no problems.

I have the Multiplier at 45 and BCLK at 100.20 Vcore at 1.35. I stress tested it with x264 as recommended on this thread with the recommended settings and left overnight. Evidence below.

The problem is when it boots it has to try to power up 3 - 4 times before it does. It is like quick restarts and then it eventually does boot and works perfectly fine. I wondered if this is likely because im trying to run it at quite a low voltage but wondered if anyone knew any more.

I do have XMP profiles on and am running my RAM at its rated speed of 2400. I haven't changed anything else. my temps are still quite easily below 60 degrees so im not worried about the cooling.


----------



## Cyro999

^I don't know how to fix the boot-up problem but i've heard of it quite a few times

for the x264 test, you need to set a lot of loops. 10 loops only takes 1.5 hours (i don't remember the exact time) so you need to set a much larger value if you want it to test for longer without stopping


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjudge1991*
> 
> Hey I am hoping some one can help me.


This sounds like your firmware not your overclock. This chipset can be weird from what I've read and my own experience. The only thing for you to do would be to set ring timing to default settings if on auto, and if that doesn't fix it then update your firmware.


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> This sounds like your firmware not your overclock. This chipset can be weird from what I've read and my own experience. The only thing for you to do would be to set ring timing to default settings if on auto, and if that doesn't fix it then update your firmware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> ^I don't know how to fix the boot-up problem but i've heard of it quite a few times
> 
> for the x264 test, you need to set a lot of loops. 10 loops only takes 1.5 hours (i don't remember the exact time) so you need to set a much larger value if you want it to test for longer without stopping


Thanks both, ill run a few more loops through just to make sure. Ill go 30 next time what do you think? The 10 definitely took longer than 1.5 hours though.

I still have the ring value set at auto I think so ill change that to the 39 which is the default and try that. Ill also take a look for an update the bios firmware on the MSI site.

Any other suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nenkitsune

on average 1 loop takes 10 minutes. So for 5 hours you'd run around 30-32 loops. 5 hours of 16 threads is a good indicator of stability according to the OP of this thread.

My gigabyte board only does the restart thing if it's recovering from a non-post situation. It also does it if I do a big change to something in the bios (like disable/enable onboard graphics, I think it also does it when changing the system agent frequency)


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> on average 1 loop takes 10 minutes. So for 5 hours you'd run around 30-32 loops. 5 hours of 16 threads is a good indicator of stability according to the OP of this thread.
> 
> My gigabyte board only does the restart thing if it's recovering from a non-post situation. It also does it if I do a big change to something in the bios (like disable/enable onboard graphics, I think it also does it when changing the system agent frequency)


Thanks, ill try at least 30 then next time.

It seems to happen everytime I boot even when not making changes which is strange. I mean its not a big problem as its always boots. Even on higher OC with higher voltage the same happens but it will boot and the OC seems stable to game on and never had any BSODs.

I went 4.65 recently with a Vcore of 1.38 and the same happened with more reboots than before hence me thinking it could be voltage as it happened more with a higher voltage.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> on average 1 loop takes 10 minutes. So for 5 hours you'd run around 30-32 loops. 5 hours of 16 threads is a good indicator of stability according to the OP of this thread.
> 
> My gigabyte board only does the restart thing if it's recovering from a non-post situation. It also does it if I do a big change to something in the bios (like disable/enable onboard graphics, I think it also does it when changing the system agent frequency)


Time to complete one x264 loop can be all over the place - 12 minute, down to 7:15 depending on the speed of the system.
Best thing to do is run a 3 loop test - then divide the average of the 3 into 5x60min.
For safe measure add 1 or 2 loops - set it up and run it overnight is easiest.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Thanks both, ill run a few more loops through just to make sure. Ill go 30 next time what do you think? The 10 definitely took longer than 1.5 hours though.


There are timestamps on the test (and the FPS gives away time taken), but your performance is a bit lower than mine. I get about 4.60fps consistently with HT on at 4.6ghz

that speed difference means that i do a loop about ~30% faster than you so your 10 loops will take longer as it's doing the same amount of work but at a different rate

30 is pretty good.
Quote:


> Best thing to do is run a 3 loop test - then divide the average of the 3


Without much stuff using CPU, i usually get very consistent results on FPS. Not uncommon to get 5 results in a row with the same FPS (like 4.60)


----------



## superkyle1721

For this with the Maximus hero what settings are you changing in bios for it to set correctly. I changes the bios core voltage to 1.4, 1.39, 1.38 and the load Lin calibration from 8,7,6 and no matter what when I run 4.9ghz on the 6700k it reads a core voltage of 1.465. Trying to find my max clock while staying writhing 1.45V but can't seem to make it stay.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For this with the Maximus hero what settings are you changing in bios for it to set correctly. I changes the bios core voltage to 1.4, 1.39, 1.38 and the load Lin calibration from 8,7,6 and no matter what when I run 4.9ghz on the 6700k it reads a core voltage of 1.65. Trying to find my max clock while staying writhing 1.45V but can't seem to make it stay.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


I cant remember the exact field name but im not using the maximus hero im using the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon. Im going to try the suggestions from earlier and see.

It doesn't really bother me as the overclock has been stable for since doing it but im just worried the restarts are a sign of something seriously wrong.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For this with the Maximus hero what settings are you changing in bios for it to set correctly. I changes the bios core voltage to 1.4, 1.39, 1.38 and the load Lin calibration from 8,7,6 and no matter what when I run 4.9ghz on the 6700k it reads a core voltage of 1.65. Trying to find my max clock while staying writhing 1.45V but can't seem to make it stay.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Are you reading the Vcore from the right place in hwinfo? A lot of programs don't read it right.

Use LLC 4-5


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Are you reading the Vcore from the right place in hwinfo? A lot of programs don't read it right.
> 
> Use LLC 4-5


HWinfo64 midway down "Vcore"
Just tried 5 and it seems to stay close to the same value. Are you guys tweaking anything else in bios? I'm new to Asus style bios (so many options). I previously used Asrock and I will say their bios wasn't bad. I really liked it. I know others try to hate on it but I found it easy to navigate and later out nicely.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For this with the Maximus hero what settings are you changing in bios for it to set correctly. I changes the bios core voltage to 1.4, 1.39, 1.38 and the load Lin calibration from 8,7,6 and no matter what when I run 4.9ghz on the 6700k it reads a core voltage of 1.65. Trying to find my max clock while staying writhing 1.45V but can't seem to make it stay.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


1.65V Owch, be careful! Never use more than LLC5.


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> This sounds like your firmware not your overclock. This chipset can be weird from what I've read and my own experience. The only thing for you to do would be to set ring timing to default settings if on auto, and if that doesn't fix it then update your firmware.


Just updated the Bios and changed a few settings and put it back to the overclock I wanted at 4.6. Ive increased the Vcore to 1.40 for now and ill try and bring that down or bring the clock up after ive got through 30 loops of x264 at this stage.

Im now not getting the odd reboots anymore! Thank you!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.65V Owch, be careful! Never use more than LLC5.


1.465 haha sorry typo I updated it. 4.9ghz is stable at 1.465 but I hear 1.4 is the max you should run liquid cooled so I'm not sure I want to keep it there for 24/7 overclock. 4.8 should be plenty


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.465 haha sorry typo I updated it. 4.9ghz is stable at 1.465 but I hear 1.4 is the max you should run liquid cooled so I'm not sure I want to keep it there for 24/7 overclock. 4.8 should be plenty


See how low you can go on the voltage for 4.8, should be pretty impressive considering you have 4.9 stable there.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.465 haha sorry typo I updated it. 4.9ghz is stable at 1.465 but I hear 1.4 is the max you should run liquid cooled so I'm not sure I want to keep it there for 24/7 overclock. 4.8 should be plenty


I heard 1.45 is max including air and it should be higher with water so I think 1.465 should be fine, if you are worried just stick to IBT and not Prime95.


----------



## Krgwow

How bad is a Skylake chip with 1.46V or 1.485V with higher temps on heavy games tops 70C?

I mean... how bad could be the degradation on high voltage but certainly not high temperatures?

I've ran an Ivy Bridge at 1.380V 4.6 Ghz with 85C on heavy games for 5 years without a problem


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> How bad is a Skylake chip with 1.46V or 1.485V with higher temps on heavy games tops 70C?
> 
> I mean... how bad could be the degradation on high voltage but certainly not high temperatures?
> 
> I've ran an Ivy Bridge at 1.380V 4.6 Ghz with 85C on heavy games for 5 years without a problem


Its really down to personal preference I am sorry to say.

If your asking what someone else would do, i.e me. Then personally I would not be comfortable running that voltage/temps 24/7.

Then again, I also would have told you the same about your Ivy but that lasted 5 years so that seems fine to me.

Up to you!!!


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Its really down to personal preference I am sorry to say.
> 
> If your asking what someone else would do, i.e me. Then personally I would not be comfortable running that voltage/temps 24/7.
> 
> Then again, I also would have told you the same about your Ivy but that lasted 5 years so that seems fine to me.
> 
> Up to you!!!


An Cisco engineer told me that an CPU could last like 25 years with regular use. With normal to high overclock could degrade the lifetime by 4 or maybe 5 years. Heavly overclock with normal use and high voltage maybe even 10 years. Of course that was a suposition made by him, but what he was trying to say was the lifetime of a CPU chip last much longer then everyone think it does

I don't know how true those words are, but he absolutely know more then me









It's scary to run an Skylake with this voltage, even with "low" temperature... i can't afford a new one if the chip suddenly dies


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> An Cisco engineer told me that an CPU could last like 25 years with regular use. With normal to high overclock could degrade the lifetime by 4 or maybe 5 years. Heavly overclock with normal use and high voltage maybe even 10 years. Of course that was a suposition made by him, but what he was trying to say was the lifetime of a CPU chip last much longer then everyone think it does
> 
> I don't know how true those words are, but he absolutely know more then me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's scary to run an Skylake with those voltage, even with "low" temperature... i can't afford a new one with the chip suddenly dies


My Sandy chugged away at 4.7 1.4v for about 5-6 years or so with no signs whatsoever of degradation. Then I sold it.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> My Sandy chugged away at 4.7 1.4v for about 5-6 years or so with no signs whatsoever of degradation. Then I sold it.


also sold it my 3570K that i use on 1.380V for 5 years
but how bad are 1.4V on Sandy compared to 1.48V on Skylakes?


----------



## thetyrantcbass

*Username:* thetyrantcbass
*CPU Model:* 6600K
*Base Clock:* 100.0
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency:* 4600 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4200 MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* "Normal", offset +0.060v
*Vcore:* 1.38v (X264 16T), 1.41v (Prime95 28.7)
*FCLK:* 1000MHz
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15, dual fan, silent fan adapter installed. Noctua NT-H1 TIM. Not delidded.
*Stability Test:* x264, 16T; Prime95 28.7 default Blend (not pictured)

*Batch Number:* X548C134 (purchased online in USA; where are X CPUs from, anyway?)
*Ram Speed:* 2400 16-16-16-39 2T (XMP timings entered manually)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.2v
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5 TH, beta BIOS F5d
*LLC Setting:* High
*Misc Comments:* First time doing this with a K processor; my last machine was an i5-750 which ran for 6 years (and is still running) at 3.2 base, 3.8 turbo on a BCLK of 160 and 1.375v in BIOS. So this is a pretty substantial upgrade all around.
Coincidentally, 1.375v manual is where I reached Prime stability with this CPU, but I wanted the long-term power savings of dynamic voltage. I'm not thrilled with how high the dynamic VCore goes; while it would pass Prime and x264 at a lower setting (+0.030v, LLC High) it would actually lock up under lower utilization. I would still get MEMORY_MANAGEMENT and CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSODs in Windows randomly, and even failures/freezing in Memtest86 until I turned up the offset. But it stays below 1.4 under non-synthetic loads, and after this I'm probably not going to run P95 again until the year 2022. I went ahead and purchased the Intel PTPP just in case; $25 isn't much to pay for peace of mind.


----------



## MaFi0s0

You can degrade a chip within hours if its too high but I believe it takes Voltage AND heat to do it not one or the other.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> also sold it my 3570K that i use on 1.380V for 5 years
> but how bad are 1.4V on Sandy compared to 1.48V on Skylakes?


No one really knows, only time will tell.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> You can degrade a chip within hours if its too high but I believe it takes Voltage AND heat to do it not one or the other.


I've heard that's not necessarily true, that a chip can die with high voltage and low temps...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No one really knows, only time will tell.


This ^

Recommended has been said 1.45 if temps are good.

Honestly though, its really down to you and what your comfortable with.

I need 1.43 for 4.8 and 1.375 for 4.7. I run 4.7 for 24/7 and my temps while gaming are 60-65.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Recommended has been said 1.45 if temps are good.
> 
> Honestly though, its really down to you and what your comfortable with.
> 
> I need 1.43 for 4.8 and 1.375 for 4.7. I run 4.7 for 24/7 and my temps while gaming are 60-65.


The only way i can get 4.9 Ghz stalbe is with 1.456 /1.464vA voltage at 1.3V
I'm not really worried about 1.460V because my temps are really good, never higher then 70C while playing or stress testing

But i read two times, even here on that topic, that SA voltage at 1.3v could kill my chip very quickly... so i really don't know a way to get 4.9 stable with 1.250 or less on SA voltage


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> The only way i can get 4.9 Ghz stalbe is with 1.456 /1.464vA voltage at 1.3V
> I'm not really worried about 1.460V because my temps are really good, never higher then 70C while playing or stress testing
> 
> But i read two times, even here on that topic, that SA voltage at 1.3v could kill my chip very quickly... so i really don't know a way to get 4.9 stable with 1.250 or less on SA voltage


Maybe if your second guessing yourself then just settle for 4.8. Thats a quality OC, be happy with it.









Also just an FYI, I run at 1.25v SA which is actually 1.28-1.3v. This is because I run my ram at 3733 CL17.


----------



## SpeedyVT

Any way to overclock on an H170? For example BCLK? A friend of mine bought himself a 6600k, but got the ASUS H170 Pro Gaming motherboard, I've been searching endlessly. As an AMD user it's two steps voltage and ratio or bclk no crazy stuff.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Any way to overclock on an H170? For example BCLK? A friend of mine bought himself a 6600k, but got the ASUS H170 Pro Gaming motherboard, I've been searching endlessly. As an AMD user it's two steps voltage and ratio or bclk no crazy stuff.


Unless things have changed which I highly doubt then it seems your friend should have done a bit more research. The H170 boards are for non K chips. Meaning it does not support overclocking. In order to overclock he will need to buy a Z170 board. It this point the best bet is to try and return either the chip for a 6600 non K since he can't overclock on the board or return the motherboard for a z170 board.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## n3o611

Hey guys,

today I took some time to "tortue" my system and find the sweetspot of my system.

These are my Results, I tested all of them atleast 45Minutes with Prime 1344K. I think I couldve adjusted 4.3 more but I wasnt interested in it and kinda "skipped" it.
All with 3.9(Min/MAX) Cache ratio. All are fixed voltages except the 4.2(since I use it daily with offset).

4.2Ghz VCore:1.104V BIOS:Offset +40
4.3Ghz VCore:1.152V BIOS:1.130
4.4Ghz VCore:1.184V BIOS:1.155
4.5Ghz VCore:1.216/1.232V BIOS:1.195 (mostly 1.216V often jumps to 1.232V)
4.6Ghz VCore:1.264V BIOS:1.235
4.7Ghz VCore:1.328V BIOS:1.285
For my daily usage im using the 4.2 Configuartion, since im just gaming and doing my work on this PC. I believe 1.104V is a great value for this and <43° with Noctua NH-D14.
But since im not a expert I would like to have some more information, maybe I can optimize smth a bit more. Also all C States are activated.
*My System:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Define R4 3x Noiseblocker 140mm
i5-6600k @4.2 @ Noctua NH-D14
ASRock z170 Fatal1ty Professional i7 (The same board as Extreme 7 with different colors, approved by ASRock support)
16GB DDR4 2133
Sapphire r9 390 Nitro(Stock)



These are my current Bios settings, im happy to hear improvements!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












This is a HWMonitor Screenshot, since my old z77 Board didnt have this... what are all this "VIN1..VIN2 - VIN13" Values in the Voltages section?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have another question: When I use my daily 4.2 OC the max VCore is most of the time 1.104V but sometimes it jumps to 1.120V, is there a reason for this? with LLC5

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## os430

Anyone know if this cooler will fit my micro atx motherboard? It seems huge and I dont want to have to exchange it later.

Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

Motherboard: ASRock Z170M Pro4S

Thanks!


----------



## n3o611

It does fit, the question is since its a microATX board. Is the Case big enough?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unless things have changed which I highly doubt then it seems your friend should have done a bit more research. The H170 boards are for non K chips. Meaning it does not support overclocking. In order to overclock he will need to buy a Z170 board. It this point the best bet is to try and return either the chip for a 6600 non K since he can't overclock on the board or return the motherboard for a z170 board.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


This is disappointing, who even makes a motherboard with that many phases and not grant it the ability to OC? That's like taking the fastest car you can buy and then modifying it so it only goes in second gear. I'm disappointed in Intel. Not to sound like an AMD fanboy, it's just that it seems like Intel has over complicated the chipsets. I don't think there is a single chipset in AMD you can't self overclock. So there is no BCLK overclocking possibilities at all on an H170?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unless things have changed which I highly doubt then it seems your friend should have done a bit more research. The H170 boards are for non K chips. Meaning it does not support overclocking. In order to overclock he will need to buy a Z170 board. It this point the best bet is to try and return either the chip for a 6600 non K since he can't overclock on the board or return the motherboard for a z170 board.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is disappointing, who even makes a motherboard with that many phases and not grant it the ability to OC? That's like taking the fastest car you can buy and then modifying it so it only goes in second gear. I'm disappointed in Intel. Not to sound like an AMD fanboy, it's just that it seems like Intel has over complicated the chipsets. I don't think there is a single chipset in AMD you can't self overclock. So there is no BCLK overclocking possibilities at all on an H170?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no. For a while you could use BCLK to overclock non K processors but it was only available using Z170 boards. Intel has recently patched this and board makers such as Asrock who pioneered the overclocking workaround has patched it with new bios.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unfortunately no. For a while you could use BCLK to overclock non K processors but it was only available using Z170 boards. Intel has recently patched this and board makers such as Asrock who pioneered the overclocking workaround has patched it with new bios.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Well Intel lost me as a potential and future customer for desktop components. I'm going to sit on Zen even if it's not that good. It's on principle with me, you don't limit your chipsets and say a user can't do something. It feels an awful lot like buying DRM.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyVT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unfortunately no. For a while you could use BCLK to overclock non K processors but it was only available using Z170 boards. Intel has recently patched this and board makers such as Asrock who pioneered the overclocking workaround has patched it with new bios.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well Intel lost me as a potential and future customer for desktop components. I'm going to sit on Zen even if it's not that good. It's on principle with me, you don't limit your chipsets and say a user can't do something. It feels an awful lot like buying DRM.
Click to expand...

There are a lot that would agree with you on that. It has been this way for a long time however. That is why the K chips carry a premium. They have more safety features to allow you to overclock and not burn up your chip. IMO it's worth the premium as I've gone back and forth between amd and Intel as I am not loyal to either but I will say as of late I lean more towards Intel. I understand your point for sure but it's not like they try and hide this info.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Nenkitsune

See, for me, with the skylake 6600k only costing 250, and the mobo i bought only cost 125, the performance difference for gaming was worth the extra cost. I didn't need an i7 since in most cases, I'm GPU limited, and the couple games I am CPU limited in, are because they can only utilize two cores, so performance per core was more important than maximum threaded performance. the 6700k does seem to do better in single core program benchmarks, but cost wise wasn't worth it to me.

also, I plan on keeping this system for at least 5 years with minimal upgrading (gpu and maybe the psu basically)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can I get some Advice on my set up?

I have a I5 6500 at 4.2ghz at 1.320 V and because of the bios thing I have no way of knowing the CPU thing. My Cooler is cool to the touch and no reving of the fan when at 80ish percent. Is there any EXTERNAl way of seeing CPU temps?


----------



## SpeedyVT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> There are a lot that would agree with you on that. It has been this way for a long time however. That is why the K chips carry a premium. They have more safety features to allow you to overclock and not burn up your chip. IMO it's worth the premium as I've gone back and forth between amd and Intel as I am not loyal to either but I will say as of late I lean more towards Intel. I understand your point for sure but it's not like they try and hide this info.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


So we unlocked the max turbo and we can set it as high as we'd like. How does Intel engage the turbo mode? It's not engaging it under our use.


----------



## MaFi0s0

With a 980ti and a 6700k I have found it better to put PhysX on the CPU which is done in Nvidia control panel.


----------



## MaFi0s0

No error codes in the OP, so wondering what 0x80041003 bsod is?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Can I get some Advice on my set up?
> 
> I have a I5 6500 at 4.2ghz at 1.320 V and because of the bios thing I have no way of knowing the CPU thing. My Cooler is cool to the touch and no reving of the fan when at 80ish percent. Is there any EXTERNAl way of seeing CPU temps?


i'm not home at the moment but i think its called "package temperature" - package temps seems to be fairly close to cpu temps - good work - keep pressing
















edit - until you are done ocing - best to keep the cpu fan on full throttle - find yur max oc and temps then back down fan speed and volts to something you can tolerate














(package temp in hwinfo







)


----------



## albyzor

Is it normal to get so much difference in core temps prime95 27.9. I repasted and the same result.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Yes its normal.

Gotta get me somedat microcode


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albyzor*
> 
> Is it normal to get so much difference in core temps prime95 27.9. I repasted and the same result.


Honestly I get a difference of between 8-9 degrees between my highest and lowest core max temps when running prime. I don't think it matters much. Thinking it was the cooler or my thermal paste application I tried reseating multiple times and even tried a different cooler. All with the same result. My old I7-860 had a variance of about that much too.


----------



## albyzor

Probably bad tim application inside of cpu.


----------



## EMINENT1

Hello. I am stressing with Aida 64 FPU only and confused.

Should I be making sure all cores are below 90c or just the CPU reading because that one is always much lower than the individual cores.

Also, on stock 6700k, xmp disabled, my temps for idle are 32c and with fpu stress only it's averaging 75 for cpu and 80-87c for each individual core.

Air cooled with Scythe Big Shuriken rev. b

I also ran the same test on my Alienware R3 with same 6700k liquid cooled with the 4.4 max overclock setting and Aida reported throttling after a few minutes with the cores peaking past 90c.

What's going on if a factory overclock can't even handle the test?


----------



## SPeRii

i can not boot with bclk higher than 170, can anyone help ?


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

i think that should be too much? i got mine to max 160 bclk. anything past that and it goes into infinite loop


----------



## EMINENT1

On the new build, setting 4.5 at 1.30v and ram at 3000 xmp 1.35v
From my post above and trying x264, initial temps are showing 91 88 90 89 36.7% in loop 1.
This seems too high, right?


----------



## MaFi0s0

For a burn test on air its fine but I would run the A/C, <90 is what I am comfortable with.

Is 1.41 idle vcore okay or should I mess with LLC even though its doing sfa for increasing my clockspeed.


----------



## Krgwow

an 6700K lose by much for a 5820K in games?
lets say both overclocked at 4.4


----------



## Riffraf

Hey all,

So i just bought a 6600k and did some tests for the first time and apparently from what i see its a gem.

Username: riffraf
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 44x
Core Frequency: 4400MHz
Cache Frequency: 3500MHz
CPU VID: 1.150v
Vcore: In bios 1.195v
Vcore Windows: 1.176v LOAD -1.188v IDLE
Cache Voltage: -
Cooling Solution: 212 Evo
Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Max - 30 runs 1.5h
Batch Number:: Box is in basement il update it tomorow
Ram Speed: 2133mhz 13-13-13-36 2T (XMP Defaults)
Ram Voltage: 1.20v (XMP Defaults)
Motherboard: Gigabyte z170 D3H
LLC Setting: High










Are this low volts common? And is using LLC @ High dangerous in any way?

I would like to ask to what voltage can i go 24/7 on higher OC if i intend to keep this computer for the next 3-4 years.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ Most folks plus the OP say ~1.4v is a good stopping point.
I go 1.45v but i also use 'offset" such that i idle at ~1v or less the large majority of the time and only get to 1.45 when I'm benching.
Games don';t usual get me over 1.42v - hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## Rakhasa

Currently running 6600k @ 4.4, vcores at 1.3 in BIOS. How many loops does it take for a overnight x264 stress test? I've only used Prime95 in the past, tested out x264 for 6 loops and temps never went over 60. Planning to run it overnight tonight.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albyzor*
> 
> Probably bad tim application inside of cpu.


It's a 6c difference, it's pretty normal and you can't beat that by much by delidding. Bad TIM job can easily be a 10-15c gap between coldest and hottest core


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So i just bought a 6600k and did some tests for the first time and apparently from what i see its a gem.
> 
> Username: riffraf
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 44x
> Core Frequency: 4400MHz
> Cache Frequency: 3500MHz
> CPU VID: 1.150v
> Vcore: In bios 1.195v
> Vcore Windows: 1.176v LOAD -1.188v IDLE
> Cache Voltage: -
> Cooling Solution: 212 Evo
> Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Max - 30 runs 1.5h
> Batch Number:: Box is in basement il update it tomorow
> Ram Speed: 2133mhz 13-13-13-36 2T (XMP Defaults)
> Ram Voltage: 1.20v (XMP Defaults)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte z170 D3H
> LLC Setting: High
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are this low volts common? And is using LLC @ High dangerous in any way?
> 
> I would like to ask to what voltage can i go 24/7 on higher OC if i intend to keep this computer for the next 3-4 years.


LLC @ high should be ok. 1.3 - 1.35v should be reasonably safe too, most people are using more and for many CPU's and motherboards, the vcore will go over 1.4 when turbo boost is active and on stock settings for a 6700k - it's the same silicon.

Hard to judge OCability from voltages that low (i guess roughly 1.2 at load - your OS reading might not be correct) as it may increase very fast when increasing clock speeds, but 4.4ghz at 1.2v is great.

The stress test that you're using isn't very good, it's an out of date version of Linpack (from ~2011-2012) that doesn't use some of the instruction sets on your CPU. For both the old and new versions, they get a lot hotter than some other tests which are as hard or harder to pass so almost nobody uses them for Haswell and Skylake unless you're using the new one for absolute worst case temperature testing.


----------



## Nenkitsune

The Vcore shown in windows (1.188 idle, 1.176 load) is what mine came shipped with. Never tested to see how high i could clock it with the stock voltage though.

LLC high isn't bad as it reduces Vdroop. i guess it could be bad if setting it too high causes instead a massive vcore spike though.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i'm not home at the moment but i think its called "package temperature" - package temps seems to be fairly close to cpu temps - good work - keep pressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - until you are done ocing - best to keep the cpu fan on full throttle - find yur max oc and temps then back down fan speed and volts to something you can tolerate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (package temp in hwinfo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks for the help. My core temps seem abit high but I expected that. They idel around 46 and 65 in game. I read they can be higher then normal. Can you give some insight?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Thanks for the help. My core temps seem abit high but I expected that. They idel around 46 and 65 in game. I read they can be higher then normal. Can you give some insight?


Under water with idle volts ~1v I have cpu temps of ~same as room temps.
Someone on air should chime in but i would think idle temps of 46C is definitely on the high side.








Say again your build - do you have good airflow in the case? What are you using for a cpu cooler?


----------



## Nenkitsune

same here. on water, voltage is 1.336v and i have ambient idle temps.

I looked up your cooler. It seems pretty small. I have a feeling it's a bit on the small side if you want to lower your temps more. I think for what you're using as a cooler the temps are fine though.


----------



## Riffraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> LLC @ high should be ok. 1.3 - 1.35v should be reasonably safe too, most people are using more and for many CPU's and motherboards, the vcore will go over 1.4 when turbo boost is active and on stock settings for a 6700k - it's the same silicon.
> 
> Hard to judge OCability from voltages that low (i guess roughly 1.2 at load - your OS reading might not be correct) as it may increase very fast when increasing clock speeds, but 4.4ghz at 1.2v is great.
> 
> The stress test that you're using isn't very good, it's an out of date version of Linpack (from ~2011-2012) that doesn't use some of the instruction sets on your CPU. For both the old and new versions, they get a lot hotter than some other tests which are as hard or harder to pass so almost nobody uses them for Haswell and Skylake unless you're using the new one for absolute worst case temperature testing.


Xi

What is the best program for testing in your opinion? And how long should it run?


----------



## Krgwow

we can see here in tweaktown that he recommends maximum 1.35V on SA especially with you want high frequency overclock your ram
he state the maximum safe as 1.35v



i think i will risk it at 1.456v and 1.3 SA for 4.9








especially because all this time my MSI KRAIT was on AUTO settings and i can see it on BIOS that atm is on 1.280V on SA all the time
i dont think i can kill my cpu at 1.3V, honestly


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Under water with idle volts ~1v I have cpu temps of ~same as room temps.
> Someone on air should chime in but i would think idle temps of 46C is definitely on the high side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say again your build - do you have good airflow in the case? What are you using for a cpu cooler?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> same here. on water, voltage is 1.336v and i have ambient idle temps.
> 
> I looked up your cooler. It seems pretty small. I have a feeling it's a bit on the small side if you want to lower your temps more. I think for what you're using as a cooler the temps are fine though.


On air here, and it is the same for me. Idle temperatures are equal to ambient, or between 20-22c most days.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Under water with idle volts ~1v I have cpu temps of ~same as room temps.
> Someone on air should chime in but i would think idle temps of 46C is definitely on the high side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say again your build - do you have good airflow in the case? What are you using for a cpu cooler?


Big heatsink using Gelid, delidded, so pretty much best possible air setup:

idle 1.41v: +3c above ambient

Load: +~40c above ambient

4.75Ghz 1.41v

Delidding reduces temps by about 15-20 degrees.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Someone on air should chime in but i would think idle temps of 46C is definitely on the high side.


Big heatsink using the best thermal pastes, so pretty much best possible air setup:

idle 1.41v: +3c above ambient

Load: +~40c above ambient

4.75Ghz 1.41v

Delidding reduces temps by about 15-20 degrees.


----------



## deathroll

Hello. I have concern about DDR4 memory degradation. I was using my HyperX Savage 2666MHz CL15 (HX426C13SB2K2/16) kit overclocked at 3000 MHz with 15 - 17 - 17 - 35 - 1T (CR) - 300 (tRFC) timings on 1.35V. I had to RMA my motherboard. It is replaced with same model. Rest of the system and settings are same as before. I get BSOD on some stress tests. I left tRFC setting auto in UEFI and, I observed it was increased to 390. It also runs with a higher tRFC value on 2666MHz XMP than before. My question is that can my memory kit have been degraded or does this situation stem from the new motherboard?


----------



## superkyle1721

When doing static voltage overclocking I noticed that there are steps of voltage you must take. 1.424, 1.440, 1.456. There is nothing in between. Is this normal? I'm assuming so but wish I could produce somewhere around 1.45 even as that would put 4.9 stable I believe but am forced to prove stability at 1.456 which is a bit higher than I would like.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When doing static voltage overclocking I noticed that there are steps of voltage you must take. 1.424, 1.440, 1.456. There is nothing in between. Is this normal? I'm assuming so but wish I could produce somewhere around 1.45 even as that would put 4.9 stable I believe but am forced to prove stability at 1.456 which is a bit higher than I would like.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


The difference between 1.45 and 1.456 is too small to matter. What you're seeing is the limitation of the voltage sensors, they only jump in 0.016V increments, as you shouldn't need anything more precise than that.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I have concern about DDR4 memory degradation. I was using my HyperX Savage 2666MHz CL15 (HX426C13SB2K2/16) kit overclocked at 3000 MHz with 15 - 17 - 17 - 35 - 1T (CR) - 300 (tRFC) timings on 1.35V. I had to RMA my motherboard. It is replaced with same model. Rest of the system and settings are same as before. I get BSOD on some stress tests. I left tRFC setting auto in UEFI and, I observed it was increased to 390. It also runs with a higher tRFC value on 2666MHz XMP than before. My question is that can my memory kit have been degraded or does this situation stem from the new motherboard?


most likely new mobo - no worries


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When doing static voltage overclocking I noticed that there are steps of voltage you must take. 1.424, 1.440, 1.456. There is nothing in between. Is this normal? I'm assuming so but wish I could produce somewhere around 1.45 even as that would put 4.9 stable I believe but am forced to prove stability at 1.456 which is a bit higher than I would like.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


As was said, the sensor resolution appears to be .016v. The actual measured vcore I've found can be over or under the sensor reading.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Under water with idle volts ~1v I have cpu temps of ~same as room temps.
> Someone on air should chime in but i would think idle temps of 46C is definitely on the high side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say again your build - do you have good airflow in the case? What are you using for a cpu cooler?


Doing it on a NH L9i with the the NFA9 PWN fan. Its not made for OCs, I know but not too many options with a ML08 case


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> 
> Xi
> 
> What is the best program for testing in your opinion? And how long should it run?


lot of time with x264 (like 8hrs) + some other programs that you run, then 0.02v added to vcore


----------



## xaxas

So what is really my vcore? i know you guys use hwinfo and i trust it but hwmonitor is showing 1.7 vcore while cpuz and hwinfo is showing what i have it set at in bios 1.34 or 1.33
im a bit worried about the 1.7 reading though im pretty sure it cant be right


----------



## error-id10t

That's why nobody uses hwmonitor..


----------



## shremi

Some of my results after deliding ...











Now time to get that 4.9 clock Stable...


----------



## xaxas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's why nobody uses hwmonitor..


So its alright then and just a false reading on hwmonitor? First time ive ever had it do that to my knowledge.


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaxas*
> 
> So its alright then and just a false reading on hwmonitor? First time ive ever had it do that to my knowledge.


I would like to know too, im using hwmonitor but it seems consistent with what i've set but if it could inaccurate ill double check using something else.


----------



## LostParticle

Always use the latest version, even the beta ones, of *HWiNFO64*.
Potential inquiries are always answered on *its official thread*.


----------



## DeusXXX

Hello everyone!
I am a firstimer with Intel so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Asus Z170 Sabertooth
i7 6700k
win 10 pro

1) During post it shows the stock frequency (i7 6700k @ 4000mhz) no matter what
core ratio i set in bios. I would expect this reading to change when i change the core ratio.

2) Despite that, in windows when i run a stress test, Hwmonitor detects the oc frequency but it
wont show any voltage readings. All voltages in hwmonitor are 0.

3) Occt 4.4.1 wont detect any frequency change, it always shows 4000mhz and 0,81v cpu voltage.

Please excuse any grammar, spelling mistakes.


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusXXX*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I am a firstimer with Intel so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Asus Z170 Sabertooth
> i7 6700k
> win 10 pro
> 
> 1) During post it shows the stock frequency (i7 6700k @ 4000mhz) no matter what
> core ratio i set in bios. I would expect this reading to change when i change the core ratio.
> 
> 2) Despite that, in windows when i run a stress test, Hwmonitor detects the oc frequency but it
> wont show any voltage readings. All voltages in hwmonitor are 0.
> 
> 3) Occt 4.4.1 wont detect any frequency change, it always shows 4000mhz and 0,81v cpu voltage.
> 
> Please excuse any grammar, spelling mistakes.


Are you changing this in the actual Bios or like a click bios while the machine is powered and and windows is loaded?

I have a MSI command center on mine and if I OC it on there the changes do apply whilst booted but then a lot of applications dont report it correctly until ive restarted them several times. Mine only started reporting accurately when I changed in the main bios and saved it as a OC profile and rebooted with that profile saved.


----------



## DeusXXX

All changes are in the actual bios, not in windows.


----------



## misoonigiri

Are u referring to windows task manager which shows 4000mhz? IIRC mine as well, just ignore it.
Use hwinfo64 for voltage & frequency readings.

Edit: Oops I just noted u said during POST, so ignore what I wrote.


----------



## misoonigiri

Could it be due to bios setting "Boot Performance Mode" found under Advanced/CPU Config?
Auto (Default), Max Battery, Max Non-Turbo Performance, Turbo Performance <- taken from my M8H manual

I've not noticed freq during POST as I have the default Asus logo showing, so I've not tried those settings - Sorry!


----------



## DeusXXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Could it be due to bios setting "Boot Performance Mode" found under Advanced/CPU Config?
> Auto (Default), Max Battery, Max Non-Turbo Performance, Turbo Performance <- taken from my M8H manual
> 
> I've not noticed freq during POST as I have the default Asus logo showing, so I've not tried those settings - Sorry!


i will definately try that


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeusXXX*
> 
> i will definately try that


Hi, but if hwinfo64 shows correct voltages & oc frequency in windows, then I think default boot perf mode setting (auto) should be fine?


----------



## DeusXXX

i havent tried hwinfo yet.
Only hwmonitor whichs shows oc frequency but zero 0 in all voltage readings


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Doing it on a NH L9i with the the NFA9 PWN fan. Its not made for OCs, I know but not too many options with a ML08 case


nice setup!! see if you can figure out what the temp is inside the case - odds are you just need better case air flow.


----------



## Rakhasa

This was probably the easiest cpu I've ever OC'ed. All I did was touch a few things and got to 4.4ghz @ 1.32 in BIOS. I ran x264 overnight and temps were at 61 max. Time to start pushing for lower vcore.. or a higher OC


----------



## RTZR

So just wanna give a feedback here because I read a lot information from you, guys...Thanks.

My 6700k is 60min Prime stable in a 1344k custom run @4,5 GHz and a Vcore of 1,34 Volt (1,335 V in the Bios).

I am using
MSI z170a Gaming M3 motherboard

2x 8GB of G-Skill 2400 MHz Ram clocked successfully to 2666 MHz @1,2 v

LEPA Aquachanger 120mm Cooler

Temps do not go higher than 65 C at max load

I am happy with these results and i think i can go towards 4,6ghz when there is some need to do so in the future. I would like to highlight that especially this basic motherboard turned out to deliver solid performance. I did not expect this, coming from an i7 920 @ 3,5Ghz I always used high priced mainboards in the past. Sometimes simple layouts seem to have less problems.

Have fun,
Nic


----------



## Laurifer

Any of you guys have trouble with your cpu clock down throttling?

My 6600k multiplier ratio is 8 - 45 and I can't figure out how to get it to stop down throttling to 800mhz. It's only doing it now under stress in the 60 Cs

Currently sitting at 4.5 1.325v


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurifer*
> 
> Any of you guys have trouble with your cpu clock down throttling?
> 
> My 6600k multiplier ratio is 8 - 45 and I can't figure out how to get it to stop down throttling to 800mhz. It's only doing it now under stress in the 60 Cs
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.5 1.325v


guess you need to check windows power settings, balanced defaults to variable multiplier when combined with adaptive voltage
you can probably set to performance, or go advanced and set individual stuff yourself (under processor power management)


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Laurifer*
> 
> Any of you guys have trouble with your cpu clock down throttling?
> 
> My 6600k multiplier ratio is 8 - 45 and I can't figure out how to get it to stop down throttling to 800mhz. It's only doing it now under stress in the 60 Cs
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.5 1.325v
> 
> 
> 
> guess you need to check windows power settings, balanced defaults to variable multiplier when combined with adaptive voltage
> you can probably set to performance, or go advanced and set individual stuff yourself (under processor power management)
Click to expand...

also look in your bios for any advanced CPU settings for thing like Pstates and C state things and disable them all. I had all the C states disabled but didn't disable one item and was still getting my CPU clocking down. Looked it up in my bios manual (may be different for his) It was CPU EIST. I had to disable that before it stopped throttling.


----------



## Laurifer

Thanks for the replies guys.

I've done all you've said and its seemed to have helped a bit. However it still dips to 800mhz under load every few seconds.

I read a review of my board and I think it's poor cooling (gigabyte z170 wifi). Apparently it can't handle a higher power draw without dropping the core clock:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1497-page5.html
Quote:


> Further stress testing immediately revealed a serious issue with the WIFI model. Running Prime95 (all threads) caused the the processor to throttle very quickly with the system power consumption reading jumping between ~145W and ~90W repeatedly as the CPU clock speed waxed and waned. This occurred even though the CPU temperature, as measured by various utilities, seemed to be at a safe range, around the 60°C mark, and the core voltage was reported as normal, about 1.275V. This is not an isolated case as other review sites have reported similar behavior. After discussing this problem at length with our contact at Gigabyte we were unable to find the cause or a fix.
> 
> It was suggested that a lack of cooling was at the heart of the matter but putting on a heavy duty heatsink and pointing a pair of high speed case fans at the VRM area did nothing to alleviate this issue, though perhaps it needs the aid of a proper VRM heatsink to properly draw heat away. The better cooled Z170N-Gaming 5 was completely stable under the same conditions. There have been reports of Prime95 causing Skylake processors to freeze but this did not seem to be related as the system never froze up and I also managed to cause the CPU to throttle by running combinations of non-synthetic applications. Encoding video with HandBrake while running the Lost Planet 2 demo benchmark in a window caused the frequency to dip repeatedly as well, though it took a few minutes before the problem began to manifest. This is a greater workload than most users would ever use but the fact that real world programs could bring the system to its knees is troubling.
> 
> After extensive testing, I found that power consumption could reliably predict whether the processor would throttle. Downgrading to one stick of memory lowered the stress on the integrated memory controller, causing the power draw to drop dramatically during Prime95, but it did eventually throttle as well, just taking longer to do so. However, the HandBrake and Lost Planet 2 test was stable with the system pulling 107W from the wall, about 9W less than the two DIMM configuration. It would seem that an i7-6700K with two sticks of memory is simply too much for the Z170N-WIFI's power regulation system and cooling (or lack thereof) to handle -- a serious limitation in a Z170 chipset board. The chief benefit of Z170 over lower-end chipsets is the ability to overclock but doing so on this model would draw too much power and potentially cause instability if it's pushed too hard.


So it looks like I may need to buy some heatsinks for the mosfets.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else with a 6700K Vietnam batch?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Honestly, with what the review said, it sounds more like you should ditch that board for a better one. It seems like its power regulation just isn't strong enough to overclock a skylake on top of it being insufficiently cooled.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone else with a 6700K Vietnam batch?


Yes, i have one, see sig below for batch # and pics.

Why do you ask?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Yes, i have one, see sig below for batch # and pics.
> 
> Why do you ask?


I was curious to how they overclock compared to the Malay ones, I remember at one point Malay ones typically overclocked better. Has this changed for Skylake?


----------



## nowcontrol

Well i'm stable @ 4.9GHz with 1.44v [adaptive 1.3v +225 offset] but temps can get a little high with stressing, and i can boot @ 5GHz with 1.47v [adaptive 1.325v +250 offset] and use the PC for simple things but my temps hit the top with anything too stressful and it will freeze/bsod with stuff like xtu, CB, x264, and prime.

@4.9GHz ..


@ 5GHz .. i can get through GFX benches ..


http://valid.x86.fr/nezw62


----------



## sjudge1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurifer*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I've done all you've said and its seemed to have helped a bit. However it still dips to 800mhz under load every few seconds.
> 
> I read a review of my board and I think it's poor cooling (gigabyte z170 wifi). Apparently it can't handle a higher power draw without dropping the core clock:
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1497-page5.html
> So it looks like I may need to buy some heatsinks for the mosfets.


I have this same thing on my MSI board but it only drops down to 8 when idle and does stay at 46 when under load OK and temps are good.

Im pretty sure I saw a setting in my MSI board to turn that off. Ill try and have a look when I next get a chance and see if it might help you.


----------



## RTZR

Within the MSI UEFI 5 you should switch dynamic mode to fixed which disables EIST automatically on my z170a m3. Especially this brought more stability to my system. When turned on I have experienced that one of my prime workers stopped sometimes.

The C-State setting is available under the cpu functions on the OC card. By switching C-state off the UEfi will automatically disable CE-1, too.

Cheers,
Nic


----------



## CannedBullets

What's the best stress test program(s) and how long should I run it/them for? I used Prime95 blend for ten hours to stress test my FX-6300 4.5 GHz overclock two and a half years ago but I'm reading that peopel are recommending against using Prime95 for Skylake overclocking.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> What's the best stress test program(s) and how long should I run it/them for? I used Prime95 blend for ten hours to stress test my FX-6300 4.5 GHz overclock two and a half years ago but I'm reading that peopel are recommending against using Prime95 for Skylake overclocking.


Did you read the OP? Many use x264/RealBench/HWBOT x265 etc but some still like P95. I use HCI memtest 8 threads to 100% or more for memory testing.


----------



## Laurifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjudge1991*
> 
> I have this same thing on my MSI board but it only drops down to 8 when idle and does stay at 46 when under load OK and temps are good.
> 
> Im pretty sure I saw a setting in my MSI board to turn that off. Ill try and have a look when I next get a chance and see if it might help you.


Thanks but I'm pretty sure my issue is just a combination of not receiving stable voltage (my board only has a 4 pin power connector) for higher overclocks, combined with very little cooling for the mosfets and VRM. Best I can do is to look into getting some better cooling to hit these areas. I am really not inclined to strip apart my brand new build to replace it with a G1 Gaming mITX, but the temptation is there.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Can somsone run me down on what CPU features should be disabled?

Currently I have disabled:

C-state
Virtualization

What about EIST though?


----------



## Nenkitsune

disable EIST if you want to disable the cpu from downclocking at idle


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you read the OP? Many use x264/RealBench/HWBOT x265 etc but some still like P95. I use HCI memtest 8 threads to 100% or more for memory testing.


How long should I run these tests for? Would 10 hours on x264 suffice?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Well i'm stable @ 4.9GHz with 1.44v [adaptive 1.3v +225 offset] but temps can get a little high with stressing, and i can boot @ 5GHz with 1.47v [adaptive 1.325v +250 offset] and use the PC for simple things but my temps hit the top with anything too stressful and it will freeze/bsod with stuff like xtu, CB, x264, and prime.
> 
> @4.9GHz ..
> 
> 
> @ 5GHz .. i can get through GFX benches ..
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nezw62


what did you use for stability check
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> How long should I run these tests for? Would 10 hours on x264 suffice?


minimum of 5 hours to get charted, good luck!


----------



## BoredErica

Sample Size84Statistics only include K skus. Average OC4.68Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.38



Please check to see if I have quoted you. Thanks.

*I'd like to remind everybody what the two CPU voltage columns are for. One is for that voltage you put into the motherboard, or whatever it detects in the UEFI. The other is the AVERAGE voltage during the stress test you are showing.*



> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*





> Originally Posted by *creisti86*





> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


Charted. If this applies to you, please have your x264 window situation fixed next time, please.



> Originally Posted by *Phoenixx4*


Charted. You didn't list what ram voltage you were using. Also, the test in this thread is x264 Stress Test, not x264 Bench.



> Originally Posted by *shremi*


Charted. Your FCLK is probably 1000mhz, not 100mhz. Please state the ram settings more specifically next time please, stock could mean stock 4000 or stock 2133.



> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*


Without hitting the requirements and having a verification picture, I can only put your overclock in the secondary chart. I hope it's not coldwizzie in your garage anymore, lol.



> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*


You have been charted. Did you use the same rads/cooling setup for all of your entries on the chart so far?



> Originally Posted by *thetyrantcbass*


Charted. The one chip with batch number starting with letter X was from Vietnam.



> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> Charted. Please note the requirements to be charted in the main chart. For IBT that number is 3hr at maximum.


----------



## Phoenixx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Charted. You didn't list what ram voltage you were using. Also, the test in this thread is x264 Stress Test, not x264 Bench.


I Used 1.2V on the ram @2133MHz. Yes, I used x264 Stress Test not Bench, I got the link for the file from the first post.

Thanks for your guide and for maintaining the table/thread.


----------



## doox00

I have a few questions. I have delidded my 6700k, using corsair h100i gtx cooler.

I have the vcore set to 1.45 in bios (will be lowering, just testing/figuring stuff out). Could someone explain the voltages to me better? HWiNFO64 shows cpu vcore under load at 1.248.. core VID for all cores shows max of 1.494.. is the 1.248 the only voltage to be concerned with?

these values are with OCCT running.. shows even less with real bench.. shows 1.216 vcore and 1.454 VID.

thanks all


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> I have a few questions. I have delidded my 6700k, using corsair h100i gtx cooler.
> 
> I have the vcore set to 1.45 in bios (will be lowering, just testing/figuring stuff out). Could someone explain the voltages to me better? HWiNFO64 shows cpu vcore under load at 1.248.. core VID for all cores shows max of 1.494.. is the 1.248 the only voltage to be concerned with?
> 
> these values are with OCCT running.. shows even less with real bench.. shows 1.216 vcore and 1.454 VID.
> 
> thanks all


If your board is MSI Z170A Gaming Titanium, see HWINFO64 author's post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/1060#post_24903195


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> If your board is MSI Z170A Gaming Titanium, see HWINFO64 author's post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/1060#post_24903195


Yep, it is, thank you!


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You have been charted. Did you use the same rads/cooling setup for all of your entries on the chart so far?
> 
> *************************************
> 
> Mr. Darkwizzie,
> 
> Yes, all the same with the exception of the 1st 6700k - only one (not two) 480 radiators for that test.
> Much thanks for your hard work on all the charting!


----------



## TheXes

Hi there,

Something happened with my PC last night. I need a bit of help please.

After a some settings change in bios (fans mainly nothing special) I had a black screen error msg:

BlInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a

I think from then my system is very slow.
Even chome is very slow.
I cannot play games (Witcher 3, Battlefield 4) they have a terrible lag.

I will explain what happened yesterday night.
So I played with my friend with couple of games without any issues.

I copied a big file to my external drive (through usb3) and I noticed there is a turbo option in AIsuite3 So I used it it tried to install something in order to work but after 15 mins suck on a same position I cancelled it.
When I turned on turbo I cannot see my hard drive. If it is on normal I can. I copied the file and removed the drive.

After that I wanted to tweak the system and I realized my CPU usage is a bit high due to asus com process at the background. I thought it is connected to the AIsuite 3 so I removed the app.
Changed the Fan profiles in the bios then went back to Win and played with Project Cars.
I noticed the game is weirdly lagging, I thought due to SLI issues or something so I restarted the PC.
Same lag.. So I reinstalled nv driver with DDU.
I was sick of my wheels re calibrating so I tried BF4 instead. When I look around game is smooth but when I move Terrible lag.. unbearable. Never seen anything like that before.
I went to the BIOS reset to default then CMOS reset but same problem.
I even reinstalled AIsuite 3 .. but same issue.
Tried to reinstall every Asus driver (chipset etc)...nothing
Run a sfc /scan now .. still the same.
Run a disk check... same problem...
What I have noticed which is more than weird is that when I rebooted my PC once my keyboard wasn't available, I mean If I pressed any bottom on windows logon screen nothing happened. I changed USB port.. same problem.
I did a full shutdown (not just a restart) and that fixed the issue.
When I tried Witcher 3 it was awful







same a BF4 1 pressed ESC and I couldn't click on EXIT so I had to use my keyboard to navigate to Exit in order to close the game...
Oh yes I also restored my PC my PC from 23/02/2016 but still the same problem.

I'm quite desperate ..
Is windows corrupted ? - but then windows should shows some error when I run checks
CPU? I was over clocked on 4.6 @1.38 stable tested always under 78C with water cooling
Ram? Used on XMP but with manual settings (so not the profile itself)

Thanks for the help









Really have no idea.. :S

Sorry I forgot.
Windows 10 64bit.
Asus M8H A
Corsair 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
FSP 700w Gold
970 SLI
2 SDD
2 HDD


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Something happened with my PC last night. I need a bit of help please.
> 
> After a some settings change in bios (fans mainly nothing special) I had a black screen error msg:
> 
> BlInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
> 
> I think from then my system is very slow.
> Even chome is very slow.
> I cannot play games (Witcher 3, Battlefield 4) they have a terrible lag.
> 
> I will explain what happened yesterday night.
> So I played with my friend with couple of games without any issues.
> 
> I copied a big file to my external drive (through usb3) and I noticed there is a turbo option in AIsuite3 So I used it it tried to install something in order to work but after 15 mins suck on a same position I cancelled it.
> When I turned on turbo I cannot see my hard drive. If it is on normal I can. I copied the file and removed the drive.
> 
> After that I wanted to tweak the system and I realized my CPU usage is a bit high due to asus com process at the background. I thought it is connected to the AIsuite 3 so I removed the app.
> Changed the Fan profiles in the bios then went back to Win and played with Project Cars.
> I noticed the game is weirdly lagging, I thought due to SLI issues or something so I restarted the PC.
> Same lag.. So I reinstalled nv driver with DDU.
> I was sick of my wheels re calibrating so I tried BF4 instead. When I look around game is smooth but when I move Terrible lag.. unbearable. Never seen anything like that before.
> I went to the BIOS reset to default then CMOS reset but same problem.
> I even reinstalled AIsuite 3 .. but same issue.
> Tried to reinstall every Asus driver (chipset etc)...nothing
> Run a sfc /scan now .. still the same.
> Run a disk check... same problem...
> What I have noticed which is more than weird is that when I rebooted my PC once my keyboard wasn't available, I mean If I pressed any bottom on windows logon screen nothing happened. I changed USB port.. same problem.
> I did a full shutdown (not just a restart) and that fixed the issue.
> When I tried Witcher 3 it was awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same a BF4 1 pressed ESC and I couldn't click on EXIT so I had to use my keyboard to navigate to Exit in order to close the game...
> Oh yes I also restored my PC my PC from 23/02/2016 but still the same problem.
> 
> I'm quite desperate ..
> Is windows corrupted ? - but then windows should shows some error when I run checks
> CPU? I was over clocked on 4.6 @1.38 stable tested always under 78C with water cooling
> Ram? Used on XMP but with manual settings (so not the profile itself)
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really have no idea.. :S
> 
> Sorry I forgot.
> Windows 10 64bit.
> Asus M8H A
> Corsair 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
> FSP 700w Gold
> 970 SLI
> 2 SDD
> 2 HDD


i would suspect windows , - first thing before anything else - make sure you save anything of value however you can, thumb drive or whatever. I usually just reinstall windows at this point but there are a couple other things you can try - did you check the error logs? right click on PC - select manage - select event viewer. After that, maybe try disconnecting one component of the system at a time and see of the problem goes away - that way you can maybe isolate the problem. Do all this w/o any overclocks for now. This is part of being one of us computer geeks!! Good Luck!


----------



## SteveRo

^^ when you do get your system back - image your hard drive(s) - read up on how to do this (if you haven't already)
i use macrium reflect, the free version is great and has bailed me out multiple times


----------



## TheXes

Im currently reading through the whole forum and I must say here is a couple of very helpful people!
I really appreciate your help and time.
Ill give it a go after work.
Do you have any idea how did I managed ruin my windows if that is the case? I just want to avoid next time.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Something happened with my PC last night. I need a bit of help please.
> 
> After a some settings change in bios (fans mainly nothing special) I had a black screen error msg:
> 
> BlInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
> 
> I think from then my system is very slow.
> Even chome is very slow.
> I cannot play games (Witcher 3, Battlefield 4) they have a terrible lag.
> 
> I will explain what happened yesterday night.
> So I played with my friend with couple of games without any issues.
> 
> I copied a big file to my external drive (through usb3) and I noticed there is a turbo option in AIsuite3 So I used it it tried to install something in order to work but after 15 mins suck on a same position I cancelled it.
> When I turned on turbo I cannot see my hard drive. If it is on normal I can. I copied the file and removed the drive.
> 
> After that I wanted to tweak the system and I realized my CPU usage is a bit high due to asus com process at the background. I thought it is connected to the AIsuite 3 so I removed the app.
> Changed the Fan profiles in the bios then went back to Win and played with Project Cars.
> I noticed the game is weirdly lagging, I thought due to SLI issues or something so I restarted the PC.
> Same lag.. So I reinstalled nv driver with DDU.
> I was sick of my wheels re calibrating so I tried BF4 instead. When I look around game is smooth but when I move Terrible lag.. unbearable. Never seen anything like that before.
> I went to the BIOS reset to default then CMOS reset but same problem.
> I even reinstalled AIsuite 3 .. but same issue.
> Tried to reinstall every Asus driver (chipset etc)...nothing
> Run a sfc /scan now .. still the same.
> Run a disk check... same problem...
> What I have noticed which is more than weird is that when I rebooted my PC once my keyboard wasn't available, I mean If I pressed any bottom on windows logon screen nothing happened. I changed USB port.. same problem.
> I did a full shutdown (not just a restart) and that fixed the issue.
> When I tried Witcher 3 it was awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same a BF4 1 pressed ESC and I couldn't click on EXIT so I had to use my keyboard to navigate to Exit in order to close the game...
> Oh yes I also restored my PC my PC from 23/02/2016 but still the same problem.
> 
> I'm quite desperate ..
> Is windows corrupted ? - but then windows should shows some error when I run checks
> CPU? I was over clocked on 4.6 @1.38 stable tested always under 78C with water cooling
> Ram? Used on XMP but with manual settings (so not the profile itself)
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really have no idea.. :S
> 
> Sorry I forgot.
> Windows 10 64bit.
> Asus M8H A
> Corsair 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
> FSP 700w Gold
> 970 SLI
> 2 SDD
> 2 HDD


I have a Gigabyte Z97 board that gives that same error when I exit the BIOS without saving. I know that doesn't help you much but it never caused any problems for me. Actually, now that I think about it, I saw it once with my Z170 Hero board but it was on an earlier BIOS than I'm using now.


----------



## ManofGod1000

First thing is to use a system restore point back to before the problem occurred. After that, do a full backup if you do not have one already onto another drive. (Cloning to another drive and verifying that it works makes doing a restore later very easy.) I have my Intel 180GB SSD in a fire safe after I cloned that main drive to a 480GB SSD. Now, if I have problems, I can pop the drive in and continue on or clone to a new drive if need be.

MAIN THING: DO NOT WAIT! Do the system restore point NOW if possible.


----------



## TheXes

mandrix:
I'm not sure if that error msg was the problem but it happened in the same time as the issue that is why I suspicious

ManofGod1000:
I have 3 restore point I tried to roll back but didn't help.

Thank a lot for the help!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> mandrix:
> I'm not sure if that error msg was the problem but it happened in the same time as the issue that is why I suspicious
> 
> ManofGod1000:
> I have 3 restore point I tried to roll back but didn't help.
> 
> Thank a lot for the help!


Like Steve said above, get yourself Macrium free edition and keep current backups....that way if the backup doesn't cure the problem then you know the problem is somewhere else.
I've been chasing a problem for months that would randomly shut my pc down and finally discovered a 3.3v loose pin on my psu cable. Just never know sometimes.









Good luck.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Im currently reading through the whole forum and I must say here is a couple of very helpful people!
> I really appreciate your help and time.
> Ill give it a go after work.
> Do you have any idea how did I managed ruin my windows if that is the case? I just want to avoid next time.


an unstable oc can do it but just as often a loose cable (usually to the os drive) or even a driver conflict - even an old atapi drive like an old cdrom can cause windows windows freezes and other problems


----------



## Nenkitsune

I thought i killed my os due to an unstable ram overclock. Was getting the ntokernel not found error when booting windows. It used to be that meant the os was murdered but once i backed off my ram frequency it was fine.

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bauxno

So I just got my i5 6600k and asus z170 pro-gaming and I was trying to OC my cpu and got a stable 4.5ghz with a 1.35v. Is this voltage ok for the OC I am getting or should I try do 4.6?.

I use my pc almost all day like 15 hours per day so If I have to lower the OC or I am ok keeping it like that.?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bauxno*
> 
> So I just got my i5 6600k and asus z170 pro-gaming and I was trying to OC my cpu and got a stable 4.5ghz with a 1.35v. Is this voltage ok for the OC I am getting or should I try do 4.6?.
> 
> I use my pc almost all day like 15 hours per day so If I have to lower the OC or I am ok keeping it like that.?


Max safe 24/7 voltage for your chip is 1.4V while max liquid cooled is 1.45. You are fine where you are at however you could also try for 4.7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManofGod1000

I need help please because I cannot believe I am the only one running into this issue. Ok, I have an I7-6700k with a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB GSkill Ripjaw V ram. The bios I am using is F6 since it is the last stable non beta bios available. I am able to overclock to 4.5 Ghz, 1.32 VCore and High LLC with one hour of stability with real bench and IBT Very High.

Now, here is the issue: If I go to 4.6 Ghz or above, no matter the voltage, the cpu speed with downclock by 200 Mhz when stress testing. For instance, it will downclock to 4.4 Ghz from 4.6 Ghz when trying IBT. Also, 4.7 will downclock to 4.5. I have yet to find out why it is doing this and I have turned off ALL power saving features inside windows 10 and the bios. My ram is all set manually as well.

Someone else must have experienced this as well, right? Anyone able to help me please? I am using a Noctua NH-D15 and cpu is not overheating.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I need help please because I cannot believe I am the only one running into this issue. Ok, I have an I7-6700k with a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB GSkill Ripjaw V ram. The bios I am using is F6 since it is the last stable non beta bios available. I am able to overclock to 4.5 Ghz, 1.32 VCore and High LLC with one hour of stability with real bench and IBT Very High.
> 
> Now, here is the issue: If I go to 4.6 Ghz or above, no matter the voltage, the cpu speed with downclock by 200 Mhz when stress testing. For instance, it will downclock to 4.4 Ghz from 4.6 Ghz when trying IBT. Also, 4.7 will downclock to 4.5. I have yet to find out why it is doing this and I have turned off ALL power saving features inside windows 10 and the bios. My ram is all set manually as well.
> 
> Someone else must have experienced this as well, right? Anyone able to help me please? I am using a Noctua NH-D15 and cpu is not overheating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The difference between 1.45 and 1.456 is too small to matter. What you're seeing is the limitation of the voltage sensors, they only jump in 0.016V increments, as you shouldn't need anything more precise than that.


Just a shot in the dark but maybe try reinstalling the Mei driver


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark but maybe try reinstalling the Mei driver


What is an Mei driver please? I have never heard of it before.


----------



## superkyle1721

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/misc-devices/mei/mei.txt

Should be available on your motherboard manufacturers website and or driver cd that came with it.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

*Username*: Sgt Bilko
*CPU Model:* i5 6600k
*Base Clock:* 100Mhz
*Core Multiplier:* x47
*Core Frequency:* 4700Mhz
*Cache Frequency:* 4300Mhz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.41v
*Vcore:* 1.406
*FCLK: Reminder:* 1000Mhz
*Cooling Solution:* H110i GT 280mm AIO
*Stability Test:* Linpack 2 hour stress test

*Batch Number:* X544B775
*Ram Speed:* 2800Mhz 13-13-13-36 1.35v
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
*Motherboard:* MSI Z170A Tomahawk
*LLC Setting:* Mode 1


----------



## lowfat

Pretty happy w/ my 6400. Best clocking CPU I've had since my first 2600k. And I've had 7 other K CPUs between then and now.

http://hostthenpost.org

175bck x 27 = 4725MHz. 1.41Vcore. 1.4Vdimm. 1.2Vccio, Vsa = stock.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Pretty happy w/ my 6400. Best clocking CPU I've had since my first 2600k. And I've had 7 other K CPUs between then and now.
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> 
> 175bck x 27 = 4725MHz. 1.41Vcore. 1.4Vdimm. 1.2Vccio, Vsa = stock.


Very nice overclock. Make sure you don't update you bios as you will lose the overclocking ability of the non k processor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaFi0s0

Heres my final overclock:

Username: MaFi0s0
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7 Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4-4.1 Ghz (4.1 in uefi, 4.0 in cpuz)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.4
Vcore: 1.411
FCLK: Auto
Cooling Solution: Noctua D14S 2 fans in push
Stability Test: 1 hour RealBench, 10 passes IBT Extreme, 1 pass Memtest86
Batch Number:
Ram Speed: 3340 Mhz 16-18-18-36 2T (Vengeance LPX)
Ram Voltage: 1.4
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Xpower Gaming Titanium Edition (3.0)
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: Binned from Silicon Lottery. Delidded Max temp 65c. 4.75+ unstable

http://valid.x86.fr/m3c6kl


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very nice overclock. Make sure you don't update you bios as you will lose the overclocking ability of the non k processor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I know. I actually bought the board after the new microcode was pushed from vendors. But the overclocking bioses are still available.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I need help please because I cannot believe I am the only one running into this issue. Ok, I have an I7-6700k with a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 and 4 x 8GB GSkill Ripjaw V ram. The bios I am using is F6 since it is the last stable non beta bios available. I am able to overclock to 4.5 Ghz, 1.32 VCore and High LLC with one hour of stability with real bench and IBT Very High.
> 
> Now, here is the issue: If I go to 4.6 Ghz or above, no matter the voltage, the cpu speed with downclock by 200 Mhz when stress testing. For instance, it will downclock to 4.4 Ghz from 4.6 Ghz when trying IBT. Also, 4.7 will downclock to 4.5. I have yet to find out why it is doing this and I have turned off ALL power saving features inside windows 10 and the bios. My ram is all set manually as well.
> 
> Someone else must have experienced this as well, right? Anyone able to help me please? I am using a Noctua NH-D15 and cpu is not overheating.


Well, it looks as though Gigabyte has resolved my issues.







I have been in contact with them so they may have applied a fix in the F7r beta bios because now the 200 Mhz downclock no longer occurs.







I also reinstalled the MEI driver as suggested and that may have helped as well.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Well, it looks as though Gigabyte has resolved my issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in contact with them so they may have applied a fix in the F7r beta bios because now the 200 Mhz downclock no longer occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also reinstalled the MEI driver as suggested and that may have helped as well.


Great. I own and have owned a lot of Gigabyte boards, and it always pays off to at least try the Beta BIOS. In fact my Z97X-UD5H is still running a beta. As for the ME driver, meh, might help with the Gigabyte utilities but probably not so much for overclocking. But all that counts is you got it working.


----------



## Antipathy

Submission!

*Username:* Antipathy
*CPU Model:* 6700k
*Base Clock:* 100
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4700 Mhz
*Cache Frequency:* 4100 Mhz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.334v
*Vcore:* 1.328v
*FCLK:* 1000 Mhz
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15, HAF 932 case
*Stability Test:* 6.5 hours x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
*Batch Number:* L548B846, Malaysia
*Ram Speed:* 3200 Mhz, 16-16-16-36
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v, VCCIO and VCCSA on auto
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Deluxe
*LLC Setting:* LLC level 5


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Submission!
> 
> *Username:* Antipathy
> *CPU Model:* 6700k
> *Base Clock:* 100
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4700 Mhz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100 Mhz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.334v
> *Vcore:* 1.328v
> *FCLK:* 1000 Mhz
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15, HAF 932 case
> *Stability Test:* 6.5 hours x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> *Batch Number: L548B846 (not sure what you mean by country...my country? US, if thats the case)*
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 Mhz, 16-16-16-36
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v, VCCIO and VCCSA on auto
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Deluxe
> *LLC Setting:* LLC level 5


Its where the chip was made.


----------



## buddatech

http://valid.x86.fr/crd756

Thomas 2
GA-Z170N Gaming 5 mITX
Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x8GB 2400MHz set with XMP out on RMA using 2of4x8GB from my X99 rig for now
Hyper 212 EVO (for now)
6600k @4.8GHz Voltage in BIOS Normal 1.14v +.09 offset XTU/Game load 1.265/1.27 *X264-64 load 1.33v < NORMAL?*
4GHz Uncore (haven't tried higher yet)
Temps 67c on warmest core fan full speed, fan on performance warmest core 71c open bed-test bench

x264-64 1 loop 16 threads, and normal priority. 3x
most recent below
================================================================
x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.21.0)
built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_4.8ghz.rtf
Loops = 1
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 5:04:06.67 Sun 02/28/2016

Loop 1: 5:04:06.69
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Finish: 5:14:17.20 Sun 02/28/2016

XTU 30min

over 15 hours in games below stable:
GTA V
Fallout 4
Witcher 3
LoL
CoD BO III


----------



## EMINENT1

I have my 50" 4k tv about 4.5 " from the wall and my air cooled mini itx case 1 inch from the wall from the side with the intake fan between the tv and wall. This is the only place I have for it because I don't want to run wires to the floor.

With ambient temps at 25c, I have temps at idle of 45-50c on a 4.6 overclock on balanced power profile. 60-70 at load. I'm assuming this is normal being in such a cramped space next to a hot tv back. My question is, will delidding help reduce temps?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Welp, looks like I have a 6700k that works fine at stock but is a dude of an overclocking chip.














The best it will get with any stability is 4.5GHz at 1.34v and High LLC. I can up the voltage but it requires more than it is worth to get to 4.6 Ghz. I guess Intel Chips, at least the Skylake ones, do not overclock particularly well.


----------



## EMINENT1

How and what are you using for testing stability? x264?

I'm on air at 4.6 1.30v and was able go through 5 passes of RealBench and Cinebench.


----------



## BoredErica

Did you guys do the Steam VR test?



There were some reports of people with like, Sandy Bridge getting some CPU bound frames. Or so, I heard, anyways. I didn't check.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you guys do the Steam VR test?
> 
> 
> 
> There were some reports of people with like, Sandy Bridge getting some CPU bound frames. Or so, I heard, anyways. I didn't check.


The test seems very CPU light. People on the VR thread were posting 0 cpu-bound frames with the low end APU's; it's basically a GPU benchmark.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> The test seems very CPU light. People on the VR thread were posting 0 cpu-bound frames with the low end APU's; it's basically a GPU benchmark.


But I got 1 cpu bound frame.









NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you guys do the Steam VR test?
> 
> 
> 
> There were some reports of people with like, Sandy Bridge getting some CPU bound frames. Or so, I heard, anyways. I didn't check.
> 
> 
> 
> The test seems very CPU light. People on the VR thread were posting 0 cpu-bound frames with the low end APU's; it's basically a GPU benchmark.
Click to expand...

Well it is running the Source engine



^ FX-9590 and R9 390x at 1150/1700



^ i5 6600k and R9 390x at 1150/1700

and VR is very much GPU bound, CPU doesn't play a massive part in it.


----------



## BoredErica

I heard from, I think it was that Awesomesauce News podcast about the reports of some guys getting CPU bound frames. Oh well.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard from, I think it was that Awesomesauce News podcast about the reports of some guys getting CPU bound frames. Oh well.


The test has been updated about 3 times since i first downloaded it as well, after the first update i actually got a better score at stock (7.3 to 8.1) than previously so I've no idea if that's a contributing factor or not.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The test has been updated about 3 times since i first downloaded it as well, after the first update i actually got a better score at stock (7.3 to 8.1) than previously so I've no idea if that's a contributing factor or not.


Oh, interesting.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> The test has been updated about 3 times since i first downloaded it as well, after the first update i actually got a better score at stock (7.3 to 8.1) than previously so I've no idea if that's a contributing factor or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, interesting.
Click to expand...

btw, i preferred Melphina to most other cities, just a nicer atmosphere


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> btw, i preferred Melphina to most other cities, just a nicer atmosphere


Celapaleis sounds like a better name though. Little tired of my OCN username being Darkwizzie without the underscore. It should either be Dark_wizzie or just Celapaleis. I think TLR is an underrated game, and it's too bad there's no TLR 2. It'd be cool to incorporate some combat/mystic arts-type mechanic into Skyrim as a mod, but I lack the expertise.

Oh well.









Oh yah, uhm...

My post is Skylake related because TLR is a CPU bottleneck. When I use Cerulean Rain attack in a battle, my frame rate would drop due to the CPU struggling.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> btw, i preferred Melphina to most other cities, just a nicer atmosphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celapaleis sounds like a better name though. Little tired of my OCN username being Darkwizzie without the underscore. It should either be Dark_wizzie or just Celapaleis. I think TLR is an underrated game, and it's too bad there's no TLR 2. It'd be cool to incorporate some combat/mystic arts-type mechanic into Skyrim as a mod, but I lack the expertise.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yah, uhm...
> My post is Skylake related because TLR is a CPU bottleneck. When I use Cerulean Rain attack in a battle, my frame rate would drop due to the CPU struggling.
Click to expand...

haha, I agree, TLR was one of the very first PC games i bought when i got back in PC gaming and my post is relevant because........

TLR has a Benchmark!


Spoiler: 1920x1080







There we go


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, I agree, TLR was one of the very first PC games i bought when i got back in PC gaming and my post is relevant because........
> 
> TLR has a Benchmark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go


I haven't run that benchmark in quite a while. I'll give it a whirl on Monday. Off the top of my head, I believe that benchmark is mostly GPU, but maybe in the parts where the FPS soars, it would be CPU. I run it @ 1440p. I must have the old benchmark scores somewhere...

Last time I played TLR I wanted to create 'the ultimate party'... Posted a chart on my TLR wiki page:



Spoiler: dis my thread, i can post wat i want


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, I agree, TLR was one of the very first PC games i bought when i got back in PC gaming and my post is relevant because........
> 
> TLR has a Benchmark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run that benchmark in quite a while. I'll give it a whirl on Monday. Off the top of my head, I believe that benchmark is mostly GPU, but maybe in the parts where the FPS soars, it would be CPU. I run it @ 1440p. I must have the old benchmark scores somewhere...
> 
> Last time I played TLR I wanted to create 'the ultimate party'... Posted a chart on my TLR wiki page:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dis my thread, i can post wat i want
Click to expand...

It is mostly GPU bound yeah, I game at 1440 or 1600p normally.

And dayum.......that's one hell of a party...


----------



## clarifiante

I'm kind of confused at the moment with my OC. I have an i5-6600k at 4.6 and manual 1.375 voltage. Bclk at 100.40. However when I run cinebench I seem to be getting lower scores than stock. My utilization reads 100% so am a bit confused.

Llc is at 4 on my asus hero viii

Appreciate any help


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clarifiante*
> 
> I'm kind of confused at the moment with my OC. I have an i5-6600k at 4.6 and manual 1.375 voltage. Bclk at 100.40. However when I run cinebench I seem to be getting lower scores than stock. My utilization reads 100% so am a bit confused.
> 
> Llc is at 4 on my asus hero viii
> 
> Appreciate any help


Set priority to Very High or Realtime on Cine through task manager (Realtime will effectively lock up your PC until the benchmark is done so make sure you try Very high first).


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMINENT1*
> 
> How and what are you using for testing stability? x264?
> 
> I'm on air at 4.6 1.30v and was able go through 5 passes of RealBench and Cinebench.


Full hour of Realbench, at least 10 passes of Very High of Intel Burn Test and also, Prime 95 for at least 20 minutes or so. It takes 1.4v just to get 4.6 Ghz stable where the previous chip worked at 1.32v but, they previous chips was defective, unfortunately.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> and VR is very much GPU bound, CPU doesn't play a massive part in it.


That depends HUGELY on the game. It's exactly like current games right now. Many are heavily GPU bound, many more are heavily CPU bound.

People will be more careful with CPU loads on VR-specific titles, but they need to run at high FPS. ~100fps avg.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> and VR is very much GPU bound, CPU doesn't play a massive part in it.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends HUGELY on the game. It's exactly like current games right now. Many are heavily GPU bound, many more are heavily CPU bound.
> 
> People will be more careful with CPU loads on VR-specific titles, but they need to run at high FPS. ~100fps avg.
Click to expand...

It does but the current sample size of games out there that can/are using VR are all GPU bound afaik.

Steam's VR benchmark is obviously going to follow Valve's rules when it comes to VR (i.e their own games) and all are source based which just about any semi-decent CPU can run through now.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Its where the chip was made.


Ah, missed that. The label was wrapped around the corner of the box, I just didn't see it at first glance.









Added.


----------



## CannedBullets

Had anyone been able to overclock a Skylake CPU to 5.0 GHz stable and under 1.45V?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Had anyone been able to overclock a Skylake CPU to 5.0 GHz stable and under 1.45V?


All of the overclocks including voltages can be found on the first page. To answer your question however the chip exist according to silicon lottery but is is somewhere around the .01% range and has not been seen here.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Had anyone been able to overclock a Skylake CPU to 5.0 GHz stable and under 1.45V?


If you look at the chart, there's one person who took a 4.9GHz SL 6600K to 5GHz after delidding at 1.44V.

I've heard SL has a 6700K that can do 5GHz realbench around 1.475V, but it'll cost you nearly a grand.


----------



## BoredErica

In addition to what others have said already, I'd like to point out that there are minimum requirements to be on my primary chart. When I scroll through Kitguru comments, everybody acts like they are OC pros and everybody has above average overclocks. Then you get my chart, and the clocks go back down to reality.

$1k on a 6700k that does 5ghz is too much for me. Maybe a $700 6600k. Kaby Lake in a few months would probably close that gap anyways.


----------



## i7monkey

My 6700K reached 100C for a second or two did I damage it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My 6700K reached 100C for a second or two did I damage it?


Probably not. Just try not to do that again.


----------



## TheXes

Hey
Just a quick update.
I reinstalled the whole system, made an image on a different drive.
Now I only overclocked my ram (xmp manual settings)
And will test my oc thoroughly once i have the time. (4.6)

Thanks for the help.
Xes


----------



## patriotaki

what are your temps on idle? also my vcore isnt dropping on idle, my 6600k runs at 25-27celcius idle at 1.298vcore is this ok? OC @4400Mhz


----------



## Bauxno

Hi all what should I set the offset mode on my asus z170 pro gaming mobo to get a stable 4.4-4.5 ghz clock on my i5 6600k

I am was trying to do a 1.35 vcore and a offset of 0.010 . if this too low of I am ok with that?

tkns for all the help

Also is 80c and x264 test a good temp for my processor?


----------



## Cyro999

It's pretty hot but acceptable. I can do about 60c with 1.4v on air cooling (fan max = 1300rpm) and my room temperature is usually ~17c.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's pretty hot but acceptable. I can do about 60c with 1.4v on air cooling (fan max = 1300rpm) and my room temperature is usually ~17c.


60c peak while running x264 at 1.4v?? Are you de-lidded?


----------



## Bauxno

Well right now my room is at 27°c so If i take that into account I should be on 70 on your room XDDD


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 60c peak while running x264 at 1.4v?? Are you de-lidded?


Nope. Darkwizzie has better temps than me.



Hyperthreading is adding about 20% performance and 6-8c to temperatures in this pic as it's a 6700k (not a 6600k). You can disable HT to get that performance and temperature drop.

(that pic is actually from when i was running 1.38v and not 1.4v.. so not quite as i remembered it, but fairly close)
Quote:


> Well right now my room is at 27°c


Yeah, +10c to temps. My results are probably a little better than average too


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Nope. Darkwizzie has better temps than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperthreading is adding about 20% performance and 6-8c to temperatures in this pic as it's a 6700k (not a 6600k). You can disable HT to get that performance and temperature drop.
> 
> (that pic is actually from when i was running 1.38v and not 1.4v.. so not quite as i remembered it, but fairly close)
> Yeah, +10c to temps. My results are probably a little better than average too


Even at 4.6, 60c is awesome for non delid


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Even at 4.6, 60c is awesome for non delid


Small changes in clock speed don't make very significant differences in power consumption, voltage has much bigger effect


----------



## i7monkey

I haven't learned overclocking since my i7 920. How do you overclock a 6700k?

What voltages are safe?

What settings should I enable or not enable?

Will setting things to Auto or "Adaptive" bump up voltages to unsafe levels? A fast easy overclock isn't my thing if it's going to damage my machine my main concern is safety. If I can manually entering values is probably the best, no?

Don't need a 5.2Ghz overclock or a 4.9 but 4.6-4.7 would be nice if the voltages are safe.

Never mind I will read the thread


----------



## Antipathy

Not sure if I got missed...@Darkwizzie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Submission!
> 
> *Username:* Antipathy
> *CPU Model:* 6700k
> *Base Clock:* 100
> *Core Multiplier:* 47
> *Core Frequency:* 4700 Mhz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4100 Mhz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.334v
> *Vcore:* 1.328v
> *FCLK:* 1000 Mhz
> *Cooling Solution:* Noctua NH-D15, HAF 932 case
> *Stability Test:* 6.5 hours x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> *Batch Number:* L548B846, Malaysia
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 Mhz, 16-16-16-36
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v, VCCIO and VCCSA on auto
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170 Deluxe
> *LLC Setting:* LLC level 5


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Never mind I will read the thread smile.gif


Yeah


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Not sure if I got missed...@Darkwizzie


Last update was 5 days ago, so I did not miss you.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Even at 4.6, 60c is awesome for non delid


yes! 60c for non-delid is very good.
I'm in a cold basement with open case, custom water and delid and i am about the same as you!


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Last update was 5 days ago, so I did not miss you.


Ah, ok, I see. Sorry to be a bother, I just got a little antsy.









Thanks for all your work to maintain this!


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Please correct me if I am doing anything wrong

Username: mrpurplehawk
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 103 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.842 Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.224 Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.502
Vcore: 1.504
FCLK: Auto
Cooling Solution: Hyper 212 Evo PP
Stability Test: 1 hour RealBench,20 passes IBT
Batch Number: L536B236
Ram Speed: 2885 Mhz 16-18-18-36 2 (Crucial Ballistix Sport)
Ram Voltage: 1.2
Motherboard:Asus Z170-AR
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: Max Temps ~85*C during Stress tests

http://valid.x86.fr/kk0cn4


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Please correct me if I am doing anything wrong
> 
> Username: mrpurplehawk
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 103 Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4.842 Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.224 Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.502
> Vcore: 1.504
> FCLK: Auto
> Cooling Solution: Hyper 212 Evo PP
> Stability Test: 1 hour RealBench,20 passes IBT
> Batch Number: L536B236
> Ram Speed: 2885 Mhz 16-18-18-36 2 (Crucial Ballistix Sport)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> Motherboard:Asus Z170-AR
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Misc Comments: Max Temps ~85*C during Stress tests
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kk0cn4


Unless you have a miracle chip, I find it astonishing that you can get better results with a 212 Evo than I do with a Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## TheXes

So I managed to get my system back everything is stable.
Steve Ro you advised me to use Macrium Refelect to make an image of my system so I can load back everything if thing goes wrong.

Could you advise me how to use the software properly please?
Normally if I have a new software I play around with it but I don't want reload the image I made, just for fun..









What I did so far:
I selected the "Image selected disks on this computer"
and now I have a 177gb "disk partition image"
I also created a "Bootable Recue media" on a USB.

So lets say I play around with my OC and something goes wrong.. windows won't load or something.
Would I need to use my USB key with the "Bootable Recue media", boot with it then find the Image file on a separate drive and it would do the magic and save my weekend to reinstall everything on my PC again?

A separate question at the end.
What is a *Safe* temp on 24/7 for my CPU.
I'm planning to use my CPU for 4 years intense then as a backup or server CPU.
If I hit 77-80C in heavy gaming for 4+ hours 1-2 times every week is that OK?
Or shall I stay under 75 as constant?
The "joke" is with my AIO water cooler my temp isn't that consistent as it was with air. Don't get me wrong the temps are lower BUT 10C changes in 1sec is "normal" on water as with air it was always the "same" or steady increase or decrease depends on load.

Thanks for the help again


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> So I managed to get my system back everything is stable.
> Steve Ro you advised me to use Macrium Refelect to make an image of my system so I can load back everything if thing goes wrong.
> 
> Could you advise me how to use the software properly please?
> Normally if I have a new software I play around with it but I don't want reload the image I made, just for fun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did so far:
> I selected the "Image selected disks on this computer"
> and now I have a 177gb "disk partition image"
> I also created a "Bootable Recue media" on a USB.
> 
> So lets say I play around with my OC and something goes wrong.. windows won't load or something.
> Would I need to use my USB key with the "Bootable Recue media", boot with it then find the Image file on a separate drive and it would do the magic and save my weekend to reinstall everything on my PC again?
> 
> A separate question at the end.
> What is a *Safe* temp on 24/7 for my CPU.
> I'm planning to use my CPU for 4 years intense then as a backup or server CPU.
> If I hit 77-80C in heavy gaming for 4+ hours 1-2 times every week is that OK?
> Or shall I stay under 75 as constant?
> The "joke" is with my AIO water cooler my temp isn't that consistent as it was with air. Don't get me wrong the temps are lower BUT 10C changes in 1sec is "normal" on water as with air it was always the "same" or steady increase or decrease depends on load.
> 
> Thanks for the help again


With Macrium, just boot with what ever media you made the rescue disc from (usb/cd/dvd) and navigate to the drive where you stored a system image and select the image you want to restore.

Temps seem alright, not optimum but no one really knows what kind of degradation you'll get. But I would wager you'd be fine.


----------



## SteveRo

^^ what mandrix said is absolutely correct!! All I can add is be carfull that you select the right drive to restore to, don't over-write something you didn't intend to. Remeber to save off any docts that are not on the image you are restoring from.

Also - Your temps are fine


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Unless you have a miracle chip, I find it astonishing that you can get better results with a 212 Evo than I do with a Noctua NH-D15.


I don't find it that surprising.



> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Ah, ok, I see. Sorry to be a bother, I just got a little antsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your work to maintain this!


No problem, it's not a big hassle.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't find it that surprising.
> No problem, it's not a big hassle.


Sorry but, a Hyper 212 Evo is not better than a Noctua NH-D15. Also, running the 6700k at 1.504v on a 212 Evo is only going to result in one thing, overheating and crashing almost instantly.


----------



## decapitator

What cpu coolers does everyone have and how happy are you with it?

about to buy a 6600k


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitator*
> 
> What cpu coolers does everyone have and how happy are you with it?
> 
> about to buy a 6600k


Well, I use a Noctua NH-D15 on my 6700K and it works quite well. Also, a work, I use a Hyper 212 Evo on my FX 8350 at 4.3Ghz with 2 fans on it.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitator*
> 
> What cpu coolers does everyone have and how happy are you with it?
> 
> about to buy a 6600k


Very happy with this, both fans exhausting heat upwards towards opening top of case. Also helps that only 1.275v for decent OC 4.5GHz. Got 4.7 @ 1.375 stable, but like keeping temps and fan noise low with 4.5.

Phanteks U-Type Dual Tower Heat-Sink CPU Cooler PH-TC12DX_BK, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXUTKEE/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_o2L1wbPR8DGAM


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sorry but, a Hyper 212 Evo is not better than a Noctua NH-D15.


Dude, I know. If you read the OP, you'd know I know. Actually, I think 99% of people in this thread know.



> Also, running the 6700k at 1.504v on a 212 Evo is only going to result in one thing, overheating and crashing almost instantly.


Just how many degrees Celcius do you expect to shave off with a D14 over a 212 Evo?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4

Throttle point is 100C or above.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sorry but, a Hyper 212 Evo is not better than a Noctua NH-D15. Also, running the 6700k at 1.504v on a 212 Evo is only going to result in one thing, overheating and crashing almost instantly.


Have not experienced any crashing or overheating past the 85* which as been in benchmarks only. In gaming, I typically get like 60-70* depending on the game.


----------



## error-id10t

The thing that makes this odd for me is that you're listing LLC as auto, AFAIK but could of course be wrong that will not "tune" your vcore to match what you set in BIOS. eg, what you're showing. Depending on the board, you're looking at either LLC4 or 5 usually.

*talking asus only here of course.

For sanity sakes - granted I have not read many posts here lately so you may have shown it - use hwinfo and double check for your own benefit the numbers you're getting.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The thing that makes this odd for me is that you're listing LLC as auto, AFAIK but could of course be wrong that will not "tune" your vcore to match what you set in BIOS. eg, what you're showing. Depending on the board, you're looking at either LLC4 or 5 usually.
> 
> *talking asus only here of course.
> 
> For sanity sakes - granted I have not read many posts here lately so you may have shown it - use hwinfo and double check for your own benefit the numbers you're getting.


I'll double check when I get home in the morning. thanks for the input


----------



## BoredErica

I've updated my UEFI. Skipped a version, too. Running OK.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Have not experienced any crashing or overheating past the 85* which as been in benchmarks only. In gaming, I typically get like 60-70* depending on the game.


What do you get with 10 runs of IBT maximum?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, I know. If you read the OP, you'd know I know. Actually, I think 99% of people in this thread know.
> Just how many degrees Celcius do you expect to shave off with a D14 over a 212 Evo?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4
> 
> Throttle point is 100C or above.


D15. What I specifically mean is that no one is going to run 10 runs of IBT Maximum but, I did also mean generally that running 6700k at 1.504v on a Hyper 212 Evo is going to not work. I am already running 85C average with my 6700k on my NH-D15 with 10 runs of IBT Maximum at 1.4v manually set with 4.6GHz setting. Adding in .104v is going to cause major overheating and throttling issues if not downright crashing and blue screening.

To make a point on my point, the Hyper 212 is not high end and does not match the N15, not even close. (Does not matter what charts or graphs you pull out.)


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitator*
> 
> What cpu coolers does everyone have and how happy are you with it?
> 
> about to buy a 6600k


I've had variants of the Hyper 212, and currently have an NH-D15 on my 6700k. I've been very happy with both. If I were looking for a value option (or had space concerns), I'd get a Hyper 212. If I wanted to spend more than double for a little bit better cooling (which I did), I'd go with the Noctua. Be aware, though, the NH-D15 is freaking huge. I had to take a Dremel to the side panel fan shroud to clear it.


----------



## decapitator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> I've had variants of the Hyper 212, and currently have an NH-D15 on my 6700k. I've been very happy with both. If I were looking for a value option (or had space concerns), I'd get a Hyper 212. If I wanted to spend more than double for a little bit better cooling (which I did), I'd go with the Noctua. Be aware, though, the NH-D15 is freaking huge. I had to take a Dremel to the side panel fan shroud to clear it.


I'm kinda leaning towards the NH-D15, I think it should fit in my armor.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitator*
> 
> I'm kinda leaning towards the NH-D15, I think it should fit in my armor.


The Cryorig R1 is another nice high end air cooler if you haven't looked at it


----------



## Dacr

I think I got a 6600k that doesn't want to OC very far without high voltage









Using Cryorig m9i, which id hoped would perform similar to 212 (But fit in my ITX case!) and get me to 4.5, but getting as below:

1.35v - P95 28.7 worker stops withing a few mins
1.36v - Same
1.37v - 92degrees after 20 mins, cancel test
Auto - Max 1.39v in P95, max temp 82, crashed after about 50 mins. Max 1.31v / 70deg in realbench, no errors in about an hour. CS:GO crashed after about an hour, that could have been due to new nvidia drivers though.

Auto voltage (Asus Z170i Pro Gaming) seems to work best even though everyone seems to advise against it. Running at 4.3 as standard on auto voltage when actually using the computer at the moment, takes max of about 1.30v and gets to 65deg gaming, no issues.

I cant understand why auto takes 1.39v but stay about 10 degrees cooler than 1.37v manual, any ideas?

Maybe I should just get a decent AIO, Kraken x41 or H80i GT would fit my case, but was hoping to hit 4.5 at lower voltage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> I think I got a 6600k that doesn't want to OC very far without high voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Cryorig m9i, which id hoped would perform similar to 212 (But fit in my ITX case!) and get me to 4.5, but getting as below:
> 
> 1.35v - P95 28.7 worker stops withing a few mins
> 1.36v - Same
> 1.37v - 92degrees after 20 mins, cancel test
> Auto - Max 1.39v in P95, max temp 82, crashed after about 50 mins. Max 1.31v / 70deg in realbench, no errors in about an hour. CS:GO crashed after about an hour, that could have been due to new nvidia drivers though.
> 
> Auto voltage (Asus Z170i Pro Gaming) seems to work best even though everyone seems to advise against it. Running at 4.3 as standard on auto voltage when actually using the computer at the moment, takes max of about 1.30v and gets to 65deg gaming, no issues.
> 
> I cant understand why auto takes 1.39v but stay about 10 degrees cooler than 1.37v manual, any ideas?
> 
> Maybe I should just get a decent AIO, Kraken x41 or H80i GT would fit my case, but was hoping to hit 4.5 at lower voltage.


You're seem to be using bad cooling and also running the hardest test possible, so it's not much of a surprise to get those results. Running at ~90c instead of ~60c probably has at least some minor effect on stability.

Check what you can do with manual voltage set and a medium level of LLC when using x264. Realbench has an x264 test also, if you don't want to run the one in the guide. About 90% of 6600k's will do 4.6ghz @1.4v in x264 but that number is probably more like 1.45 under the hardest prime.


----------



## Nenkitsune

[email protected] makes me think I got a pretty decent 6600k. I'm at 4.7ghz 1.33v and it passes x264 without breaking a sweat. I'm at a voltage wall of sorts. 4.5ghz takes almost the same voltage to be stable (around 1.3v) and 4.8ghz takes something like 1.42+ to be almost stable with x264, but the temps go to high for me to be happy. (and it tends to crash after an hour or so, i haven't pumped the voltage more to see how much it'll take to be stable)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Unless you have a miracle chip, I find it astonishing that you can get better results with a 212 Evo than I do with a Noctua NH-D15.


If you have not de-lidded comparing chip to chip temps and basing it on your coolers is meaningless. A non-delidded chip temp only depends on how they applied the tim at the time of manufacturing. Remember the glue they use causes a contact/gap issue that hinders heat transfer from die to ihs. The cooler is not even in the picture at that point. Its like sitting your car on a garden hose and then widening the end of the hose expecting to get more water..


----------



## error-id10t

Use hwinfo, it will show you if you're being throttled which would explain the temp difference. Secondly and I'm sure you'd know, there is practically no reason to test with Prime.. just read the OP for the programs and go from there.

When you say you you crashed in CS:GO use this to see the code.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

That (bug check code) will give you a hint if it's related to memory, cpu or video card.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Use hwinfo, it will show you if you're being throttled which would explain the temp difference. Secondly and I'm sure you'd know, there is practically no reason to test with Prime.. just read the OP for the programs and go from there.
> 
> When you say you you crashed in CS:GO use this to see the code.
> 
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html
> 
> That (bug check code) will give you a hint if it's related to memory, cpu or video card.


Cheers, Ok, think I should give up on Prime, as I know is advised! It just niggles me to accept anything less than the toughest test and still call something stable, stupid probably I know. It also tests quicker, until my extension is done (few weeks!) I have to move my computer/monitor from wardrobe to kitchen table every night I use it and then back again before bed, so no leaving on a long test overnight!

CS:GO crash wasn't a BSOD, just kicked to windows with a "csgo.exe has stopped working"..

I reckon I can get 4.5 stable and cool enough using non P95 tests, think i'll just start again and banish all memories of P95..


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> A non-delidded chip temp only depends on how they applied the tim at the time of manufacturing. Remember the glue they use causes a contact/gap issue that hinders heat transfer from die to ihs. The cooler is not even in the picture at that point.


That's not true. Ivy and Haswell had very bad TIM but their temperatures were still largely decided by cooler performance.

Devil's Canyon and Skylake has a much lower temp drop from delidding - about half to 1/3'rd as much. The cooler is the most important variable by far for deciding temperatures on them. Chip-to-chip variance for under-IHS TIM is quite low, too.


----------



## kcuestag

What are the ideal max temperatures for an i7 6700k running the x264 stress tool?

Currently testing 4.6GHz with 1.376v and so far hottest core is at 72ºC, using a Corsair H110i GT (with fans and pump on Quiet Mode).


----------



## Cyro999

That's fine


----------



## i7monkey

It's at 1.344V at *stock settings* and *no load*. CPUID HWmonitor says 1.36V.

Is this normal or just a software error? If so what program tells you an accurate number?


----------



## kcuestag

After a couple of hours of x264, here's the my OC, 4.6GHz with 1.376v:



What kind of an 6700k did I get? Bad? average? good?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> It's at 1.344V at *stock settings* and *no load*. CPUID HWmonitor says 1.36V.
> 
> Is this normal or just a software error? If so what program tells you an accurate number?


Double check with HWInfo, but sounds about right. I've seen high voltage for stock clocks.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Double check with HWInfo, but sounds about right. I've seen high voltage for stock clocks.


HWInfo says 1.34 too.

Is there something wrong with my chip or is it a software issue? 1.33 at stock settings and no load is insane.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> HWInfo says 1.34 too.
> 
> Is there something wrong with my chip or is it a software issue? 1.33 at stock settings and no load is insane.


I have a chip that requests over 1.4V at stock settings and no load, it's not insane at all. Skylake uses higher voltages.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> It's at 1.344V at *stock settings* and *no load*. CPUID HWmonitor says 1.36V.
> 
> Is this normal or just a software error? If so what program tells you an accurate number?


That is a sensor resolution issue, it only reports in increments of .016v. All software will report it that way. It is rounding, so the actual voltage is somewhere between 1.336 and 1.352 or so.

EDIT - I may have misunderstood the question...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After a couple of hours of x264, here's the my OC, 4.6GHz with 1.376v:
> 
> What kind of an 6700k did I get? Bad? average? good?


According to the OP, average for this thread is 4.68Ghz @ 1.38v, so I'd say you are pretty close to that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> It's at 1.344V at *stock settings* and *no load*. CPUID HWmonitor says 1.36V.
> 
> Is this normal or just a software error? If so what program tells you an accurate number?


It's more than normal for 4.2ghz auto/stock.

My chip actually tries to use about 1.42 - 1.43v on full stock when it turbos if i have LLC enabled and it's far from the only one. My overclock is below "stock" voltage!

6600k voltage seems fine. 6700k is really high, if you look at both out of the box.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After a couple of hours of x264, here's the my OC, 4.6GHz with 1.376v:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of an 6700k did I get? Bad? average? good?


Average OC is 4.7 @ 1.4v.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> It's at 1.344V at *stock settings* and *no load*. CPUID HWmonitor says 1.36V.
> 
> Is this normal or just a software error? If so what program tells you an accurate number?


From my knowledge, Intel's "stock" voltages are higher then needed but within the "safe zone" to make sure it's stable. A lot of my locked CPUs are capable of undervolting a huge amount because of this.

I hope that answered your question.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> From my knowledge, Intel's "stock" voltages are higher then needed but within the "safe zone" to make sure it's stable. A lot of my locked CPUs are capable of undervolting a huge amount because of this.
> 
> I hope that answered your question.


On a stock bios and no load, it's at 1.34V. I'm wondering why it's like this when the bios says 1.26V.

I'm also wondering why it doesn't throttle to a lower speed, it's always at a constant 4208Mhz.

Is this normal?

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/overclocking-intel-core-i7-6700k/
Quote:


> At its stock settings the Core i7-6700K has a base clock of 4GHz, with a rather meager maximum Turbo Boost of 4.2GHz. Its stock voltage is 1.2.


^According to Digitaltrends it has a base close of 4ghz and a turbo boost of 4.2. Why is mine always at turbo boost? And I'm assuming the extra 200Mhz is causing the extra voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> On a stock bios and no load, it's at 1.34V. I'm wondering why it's like this when the bios says 1.26V.
> 
> I'm also wondering why it doesn't throttle to a lower speed, it's always at a constant 4208Mhz.
> 
> Is this normal?


1.26V is likely your stock voltage for 4GHz (bios runs at stock base frequency), and 1.34V is your stock voltage for 4.2GHz (turbo). You'll need to tinker with your bios or windows power savings to figure out why you're locked at 4.2.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.26V is likely your stock voltage for 4GHz (bios runs at stock base frequency), and 1.34V is your stock voltage for 4.2GHz (turbo). You'll need to tinker with your bios or windows power savings to figure out why you're locked at 4.2.


I went to power saving features and changed it from max performance to balanced and it now throttles.

Thanks!


----------



## ghostrider85

About the posted x264 program, how many threads is recommended for 6600k?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> About the posted x264 program, how many threads is recommended for 6600k?


The default setting of 16 threads.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The default setting of 16 threads.


My mouse is lagging, is that normal?


----------



## kcuestag

So after checking the guide again, I noticed the following:
Quote:


> *Miscellaneous Settings:*
> It is recommended by Asus to disable 'spread spectrum' and 'CPU SVID Support' in the UEFI when overclocking. Please note that disabling SVID support disables adaptive voltage. In order to get Cstates to work correctly with an overclock, you need to have adaptive voltage mode on.


First of all, I couldn't find "Spread Spectrum" option on my VIII Hero, I found stuff like VRM Spread Spectrum, but not just Spread Spectrum, so wasn't sure that was the option I had to disable, left it untouched. Where can I find that specific setting?

Anyhow, after disabling CPU SVID Support, my computer won't post, I have to hard reset and then it says overclocking failed and I have to go back into BIOS.

Is this normal behavior? or should I just leave CPU SVID Support on AUTO?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So after checking the guide again, I noticed the following:
> First of all, I couldn't find "Spread Spectrum" option on my VIII Hero, I found stuff like VRM Spread Spectrum, but not just Spread Spectrum, so wasn't sure that was the option I had to disable, left it untouched. Where can I find that specific setting?
> 
> Anyhow, after disabling CPU SVID Support, my computer won't post, I have to hard reset and then it says overclocking failed and I have to go back into BIOS.
> 
> Is this normal behavior? or should I just leave CPU SVID Support on AUTO?


you can only use manual voltage control with svid off


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> you can only use manual voltage control with svid off


Damn, that's not an option for me, I like using offset so CPU downclocks and undervolta on idle.

Is it ok to leave those 2 on auto or will that be dangerous? I am not planning to go above my current OC of 4.6GHz/1.376v.

Thanks.


----------



## i7monkey

*Can someone help explain some of these options? Will give reps







*

The CPU and voltage should throttle when not needed.

Want to run at safe voltages 24/7.

*BIOS Image 1 of 5:*


*^First step is to set AI Overclock Tuner to manual?
Set Core Limit Ratio to 46*

*BIOS Image 2 of 5:*


*^Should I enable EPU Power Saving Mode?*
*Should I touch any of the settings in the Tweaker's Paradise sub-menu?*

*BIOS Image 3 of 5:*


*^This is the tricky part for me. CPU Core/Cache Voltage is pretty much what I need to tinker with, and it's set on manual. Should the rest of the settings be on AUTO? Does a manual increase in CPU Core/Cache voltage automatically increase these voltages as well? If it's safer to run these voltages on manual as well, please let me know








*

*BIOS Image 4 of 5:*


*^Do I change any of the settings here?*

*BIOS Image 5 of 5:*


----------



## i7monkey

I just enabled XMP mode and my DRAM voltage in the BIOS reads 1.3530. Is this normal? They say to never exceed 1.35. Is that extra *.0030* a natural part of it or is it considered to be "over?"


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I just enabled XMP mode and my DRAM voltage in the BIOS reads 1.3530. Is this normal? They say to never exceed 1.35. Is that extra *.0030* a natural part of it or is it considered to be "over?"


xmp mode reads the data of your dram for the correct voltage and settings, don't worry about it.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> xmp mode reads the data of your dram for the correct voltage and settings, don't worry about it.


thanks +repped

*Quick Question 1:*

What about the other voltages like *CPU VCCIO*, *CPU System Agent*, *PCH Core Voltage*, *CPU Standby Voltage*? Do I leave them on Auto? Could they automatically increase (even to dangerous levels) based on how much CPU Core Voltage I put in?

*Note:* DRAM is not on auto at the moment, XMP is enable and it's 1.3530. This is just an older pic.



*Quick Question 2:*

What's the difference between CPU Vcore/Core Voltage and CPU VID?

CPU VCore is 1.344 but CPU VID is roughly 0.82.

CPU VCore is how much I entered in the BIOS and CPU VID is how much is being sent to the CPU, or how much the CPU needs at the moment, right?


----------



## BoredErica

So...

This is nice. After flashing to the latest Asus UEFI, 6600k is stuck at 3.3ghz when I enter a custom multiplier. Let's play a round of 'find the UEFI setting'! Loaded one of ASUS' OC profiles and just edited settings from there. (Oh yah, btw, new bios for the Hero is out.)



> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Damn, that's not an option for me, I like using offset so CPU downclocks and undervolta on idle.
> 
> Is it ok to leave those 2 on auto or will that be dangerous? I am not planning to go above my current OC of 4.6GHz/1.376v.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll be fine. The setting that is recommended to be off when overclocking is "VRM Spread Spectrum". Like many other settings, it's not going to make a world of difference, but it's the official recommendation.



> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I just enabled XMP mode and my DRAM voltage in the BIOS reads 1.3530. Is this normal? They say to never exceed 1.35. Is that extra *.0030* a natural part of it or is it considered to be "over?"


Over 1.35 should be ok, just like how 1.4v vcore should be ok. Some guys were trying to run Skylake with DDR3 kits, not even DDR3L.

Paradise Tweaker lets you change FCLK, which you can set to 1ghz with no penalty. For things other than the core voltage, it's probably just fine to leave it on auto. When people touch vccio or vccsa, it's often to raise it to a high level anyways. Boot performance mode has been referenced as a tweak for people trying to overclock non-k chips. I leave it to max performance because... well, why not? I disabled virtualization technology because I don't use VMs right now... But I don't think I gain anything from that tweak, and I'd recommend leaving it on for most people. Turbo Mode - AFAIK, that should be on for OCing. Higher io/sa could potentially allow you to overclock your ram further.

EPU mode is for power savings, I think it should be off.



> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> My mouse is lagging, is that normal?


That's rare at normal priority. The intention is that the user goes away from the computer to do something else while it runs (eg, work, sleep, etc). You can decrease the number of threads or priority to try to decrease computer lagginess while the test is running, but that may compromise the validity of the results (well, depends on what type of test you're looking for in the first place).

According to http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/:

Quote:


> *CPU Spread Spectrum* options can be *Disabled* for better OC capability as Spread Spectrum attempts to generate minor fluctuation of the BCLK to prevent the emission of electrostatic interference from the CPU is not to exceed the health and safety regulation, which may in some ways affect the O.C. margin when every little change in BCLK needs to be take into consideration.


And PLL voltage may improve high base clock overclocks (only somewhat relevant if you're running a non-K sku overclock).

I intend to update the guide sometime this or next week.


----------



## i7monkey

How are my temps for watercooling?

Ambient temp *21C*
i7 6700K - *NOT* delidded
EK Supremacy EVO
RX 360v3
3 gentle Typhoons running at *800RPMs*
Prime 95 v27.9 small
CPU Core/Cache in BIOS *1.35*
CPU VID in HWinfo *~1.32
*


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> How are my temps for watercooling?
> 
> Ambient temp *21C*
> i7 6700K - *NOT* delidded
> EK Supremacy EVO
> RX 360v3
> 3 gentle Typhoons running at *800RPMs*
> Prime 95 v27.9
> CPU Core/Cache in BIOS *1.35*
> CPU VID in HWinfo *~1.32*
> 
> 
> 
> Are my temps bad for waterc


A little high I think.

6600k delidded, got 65.4 @ v27.9 small (1.4v). So then account for HT, then account for lack of delid.


----------



## i7monkey

Hmm..what should they be? Mid 60s to low 70s?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Hmm..what should they be? Mid 60s to low 70s?


Not sure about how much better your setup would be compared to your run of the mill AIO. You responded before I could edit my post.








i would've guessed like, 75C or something, considering how large your rads are. But, that is just my estimation and it can very well be wrong.

Also, your temps there show max temps, not average temps, and my figures are always average temps. So, probably not bad.


----------



## i7monkey

I upped the fans to 1800RPM and now it's at 74. An 8-9C difference.


----------



## lowfat

Now that my CPU is on water I decided to take it a bit higher.
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> *Quick Question 1:*
> 
> What about the other voltages like *CPU VCCIO*, *CPU System Agent*, *PCH Core Voltage*, *CPU Standby Voltage*? Do I leave them on Auto? Could they automatically increase (even to dangerous levels) based on how much CPU Core Voltage I put in?


They increase from RAM, well IO and SA do. Unless you're running very fast RAM it won't be an issue and auto values will be fine. That said, you can also more than likely simply set them to 1.15v and forget about them while retaining stability. PCH and Standby Voltage ignore and leave to auto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> *Quick Question 2:*
> 
> What's the difference between CPU Vcore/Core Voltage and CPU VID?
> 
> CPU VCore is 1.344 but CPU VID is roughly 0.82.
> 
> CPU VCore is how much I entered in the BIOS and CPU VID is how much is being sent to the CPU, or how much the CPU needs at the moment, right?


You're OCing so now you ignore VID. Just look at vcore so you know what is going on. Vcore is what your CPU is "fed" at the time you're looking at it. Of course you'll need a DMM to make it really accurate but SW is accurate enough (hwinfo).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, I agree, TLR was one of the very first PC games i bought when i got back in PC gaming and my post is relevant because........
> 
> TLR has a Benchmark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go





Spoiler: 1080p









Spoiler: 1440p







I lost 30 fps off of my 1440p figure in another run (not shown here), where Steam and Origin download was sapping 25% of the CPU. 1080p looks much less GPU bound than the 1440p result. The lowest FPS I got was always when the Gae Bolg was firing, before the entire ball of plasma was formed at the tip, but after the the shaft was half full (that's what she said).

EDIT:

LOL, the word I was looking for was "barrel", not shaft.


----------



## i7monkey

*Notice what happens to voltages when you overclock and leave things on auto.*

*Stock settings [no overclocking]:*



*After manually entering 1.35V for CPU Core/Cache.* Notice the increased voltages of *VVCIO*, *System Agent*, *and CPU Standby Voltage* [NOTE: I realize that CPU Core Voltage is on Auto instead of 1.35, but it's only because I just reset it it back to stock and haven't saved changes, so it still kept the old overclocked numbers from before]



According to this link:
http://club.myce.com/f184/intel-skylake-overclocking-guide-339700/
Quote:


> CPU System Agent voltage should NOT exceed 1.25V
> CPU VCCIO voltage should NOT exceed 1.2V


This is what's scary about leaving certain things on AUTO. As you continue increasing the multiplier voltages naturally go up and it could have exceeded the recommended voltages according to this source.


----------



## BoredErica

OP:

Quote:


> *Safe Voltages (TENTATIVE):*
> Vcore: 1.45v/1.4v
> VCCIO: 1.25v/1.2v
> System Agent (SA): 1.3v/1.25v
> Vdimm: 1.4v/1.35v


You're ok.

Auto is not going to be ideal, of course.


----------



## i7monkey

Can I manually set System Agent and VCCIO to 1.15 and forget it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Can I manually set System Agent and VCCIO to 1.15 and forget it?


Yup.

BTW, in the screenshot you just posted, was your ram overclocked/XMP?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> BTW, in the screenshot you just posted, was your ram overclocked/XMP?


Ya I had it set on XMP, not overclocked RAM but it's exact timings.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> haha, I agree, TLR was one of the very first PC games i bought when i got back in PC gaming and my post is relevant because........
> 
> TLR has a Benchmark!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost 30 fps off of my 1440p figure in another run (not shown here), where Steam and Origin download was sapping 25% of the CPU. 1080p looks much less GPU bound than the 1440p result. The lowest FPS I got was always when the Gae Bolg was firing, before the entire ball of plasma was formed at the tip, but after the the shaft was half full (that's what she said).
> 
> EDIT:
> LOL, the word I was looking for was "barrel", not shaft.
Click to expand...

Yeah the Gae Bolg always brings the fps down on my rig, re-downloaded it again last night so here's hoping i get some free time to do another playthrough soon


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Now that my CPU is on water I decided to take it a bit higher.
> http://hostthenpost.org


Very nice! bclock 179!
















Only one suggestion - once you have 24/7 stability - (since your load volts are a bit high) you might want to go to adaptive or offset cpuV - to allow cpuV to idle down when not fully loaded. The offset mv (uefi) vary a lot from one mobo to another, even from one bios to the next - i just use trial and error keeping an eye on hwinfo - (matching the load volts from the non-offset 24/7 volts)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> My mouse is lagging, is that normal?


Happens sometimes when the CPU is being loaded very effectively. If you want to use PC and not notice that x264 is running, set it to low priority when you start the test. If you want to afk for the whole test duration, you can set it to high. "Realtime" priority is useful for checking the absolute most FPS you can get on a loop.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've updated my UEFI. Skipped a version, too. Running OK.


Hi Darkwizzie, did you update to 1402 or 1504 for Hero? I see 1504 available under OS Others.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi Darkwizzie, did you update to 1402 or 1504 for Hero? I see 1504 available under OS Others.


I went to 1402, then to 1503.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I went to 1402, then to 1503.


Ohh good to hear it runs ok! Will try out tonight, hope it goes well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ohh good to hear it runs ok! Will try out tonight, hope it goes well.


When I flashed, I must've forgotten a setting, because when I entered my own multiplier, my 6600k locked itself at 3.3ghz. (Absent of my multiplier it would go to 3.9ghz.) Kind of weird that I couldn't find the setting... if you toggled it or figured it out or remember what that setting is, give me a shout.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When I flashed, I must've forgotten a setting, because when I entered my own multiplier, my 6600k locked itself at 3.3ghz. (Absent of my multiplier it would go to 3.9ghz.) Kind of weird that I couldn't find the setting... if you toggled it or figured it out or remember what that setting is, give me a shout.


Waaaait a minute, now I'm scared to update


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Waaaait a minute, now I'm scared to update


I thought it was the newer UEFI causing it, so I went back to an old UEFI, and got the same thing. So it's probably some setting that needs to be toggled.

Can't for the life of me remember which setting it was though. Either way, you can sidestep the problem by loading an ASUS OC profile. Their gamer profile works just fine. Then just adjust settings from there.

You can help confirm my experiences by seeing what the multiplier/frequency ends up being when all you change are the multiplier and core voltage, boot, then opening up HWinfo.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Ya I had it set on XMP, not overclocked RAM but it's exact timings.


Technically, it is an overclock if it is anything over 2133Mhz because that is as fast as Skylake officially supports. Since the memory controller and system agent is on the CPU die, you are overclocking to get it higher than that. It is the XMP profile that caused your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages to increase, not vcore, but as mentioned, you are well within the safe zone. Nothing to worry about.

Oh and not sure if anyone answered a previous question you asked about CPU VID. VID is the voltage that the CPU is requesting for a given clock speed, so if you had vcore set to auto, that's what your board would supply.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought it was the newer UEFI causing it, so I went back to an old UEFI, and got the same thing. So it's probably some setting that needs to be toggled.
> 
> Can't for the life of me remember which setting it was though. Either way, you can sidestep the problem by loading an ASUS OC profile. Their gamer profile works just fine. Then just adjust settings from there.
> 
> You can help confirm my experiences by seeing what the multiplier/frequency ends up being when all you change are the multiplier and core voltage, boot, then opening up HWinfo.


I'd usually reset to defaults before & after flashing, but I read someone mention that the flashing process does it anyway.
So if you've already tried just changing the multiplier and core voltage & it got locked to 3.3ghz, it makes me worried to update. Even if there's a workaround using ASUS OC profile.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I'd usually reset to defaults before & after flashing, but I read someone mention that the flashing process does it anyway.
> So if you've already tried just changing the multiplier and core voltage & it got locked to 3.3ghz, it makes me worried to update. Even if there's a workaround using ASUS OC profile.


Yeah, flashing resets settings to default. (You also lose your profiles, so saving a profile and trying to use it after a flash won't work.)

I dunno, if I have time I will go back and try to see what's up. I think ASUS profiles only modify settings in the Extreme Tweaking tab, so I 'just' have to trace all the changes in that tab to figure out which setting fixed it for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's my final OC for 4.6GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/51my18

Stuff I touched:

- Disabled "VRM Spread Spectrum" (I did not disable CPU SVID Support as I use Offset voltage).
- Set VCCIO and System Agent voltages manually to 1.150v
- Using Offset CPU voltage (Negative, -0.045) to achieve 1.36v according to CPU-Z and HWINFO.

Am I missing something? Or am I good to go? Everything else is pretty much on AUTO/Default.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's my final OC for 4.6GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/51my18
> 
> Stuff I touched:
> 
> - Disabled "VRM Spread Spectrum" (I did not disable CPU SVID Support as I use Offset voltage).
> - Set VCCIO and System Agent voltages manually to 1.150v
> - Using Offset CPU voltage (Negative, -0.045) to achieve 1.36v according to CPU-Z and HWINFO.
> 
> Am I missing something? Or am I good to go? Everything else is pretty much on AUTO/Default.


Solid undervolt-overclock.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I went to 1402, then to 1503.


Where did you find a 1503 for the Hero? All I found was 1504 but when I flash it, shows up as 1402.







Tried updating from UEFI and from USB port but same results.

Hmm. Tried one more time from UEFI and it updated properly. Not sure what happened but 1504 is installed now.


----------



## Phreec

Just came across an OC guide that recommended to straight out disable ASUS MCE rather than leaving it at Auto and it got me thinking what exactly does *ASUS MultiCore Enhancement* even do?

AFAIK at least in the past MCE is what 'forced' all cores to reach the same max turbo clock (rather than just one core doing it, as with Intel's stock turbo) but isn't that what *Sync All Cores* also does?


----------



## kcuestag

Very interesting video, through he ain't using liquid ultra or re-sealing the IHS, so that might have helped to get those tiny improvements instead of 5-10ºC.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Very interesting video, through he ain't using liquid ultra or re-sealing the IHS, so that might have helped to get those tiny improvements instead of 5-10ºC.


I wanted to reply to the video with this image .... but i guess the people who listen to linus might aswell just not delid per his recommendation


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting video, through he ain't using liquid ultra or re-sealing the IHS, so that might have helped to get those tiny improvements instead of 5-10ºC.


That was the worst Linus video I have ever seen. How can they be so lazy as to not grab a tube of CLU, or clean all of the adhesive of the CPU package. They tested with a stock cooler and at stock speeds. They invested absolutely no effort in that video, and it shows.

As we all know here, delidding with CLU nets you 10-20C and a small bit of additional frequency headroom on Skylake.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought it was the newer UEFI causing it, so I went back to an old UEFI, and got the same thing. So it's probably some setting that needs to be toggled.
> 
> Can't for the life of me remember which setting it was though. Either way, you can sidestep the problem by loading an ASUS OC profile. Their gamer profile works just fine. Then just adjust settings from there.
> 
> You can help confirm my experiences by seeing what the multiplier/frequency ends up being when all you change are the multiplier and core voltage, boot, then opening up HWinfo.


You might have disabled turbo boost. Since the OC effectively changes the turbo multiplier, it locks you at 3.3ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Very interesting video, through he ain't using liquid ultra or re-sealing the IHS, so that might have helped to get those tiny improvements instead of 5-10ºC.


He messed up the test horribly and got almost 0 gains because of it. He also assumed that the results were the same on Ivy Bridge and Pre-DC Haswell CPU's, which is wrong - they had temperature drops over twice as big.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Just came across an OC guide that recommended to straight out disable ASUS MCE rather than leaving it at Auto and it got me thinking what exactly does *ASUS MultiCore Enhancement* even do?
> 
> AFAIK at least in the past MCE is what 'forced' all cores to reach the same max turbo clock (rather than just one core doing it, as with Intel's stock turbo) but isn't that what *Sync All Cores* also does?


It doesn't do anything when you're OCing, as you've defined the core multiplier yourself. Just disable it.

For those mentioning Hero new BIOS, thanks







all working fine and was nice to see ASUS has updated most things and even ucode was only few steps behind. I like the fancy q-code area now allowing CPU temp instead of static q-code from a successful boot also.


----------



## BoredErica

I wondering which is worse: This video, or their video on that EK Cooler with no comparisons to other coolers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It doesn't do anything when you're OCing, as you've defined the core multiplier yourself. Just disable it.
> 
> For those mentioning Hero new BIOS, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all working fine and was nice to see ASUS has updated most things and even ucode was only few steps behind. I like the fancy q-code area now allowing CPU temp instead of static q-code from a successful boot also.


Hey, did you see my earlier post last night about some bios setting?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That was the worst Linus video I have ever seen. How can they be so lazy as to not grab a tube of CLU, or clean all of the adhesive of the CPU package. They tested with a stock cooler and at stock speeds. They invested absolutely no effort in that video, and it shows.


Typical Linus. Fun to watch, but often can't take him seriously. His YT videos are often filled with misinformation, bad testing, missed observations, etc.

I'm not half as smart as him so sometimes it's painful to watch, if only because there are millions of people who limit their internet research to Youtube videos.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Watching Linus delid that CPU was cringe worthy. I thought for sure he broke it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Typical Linus. Fun to watch, but often can't take him seriously. His YT videos are often filled with misinformation, bad testing, missed observations, etc.
> 
> I'm not half as smart as him so sometimes it's painful to watch, if only because there are millions of people who limit their internet research to Youtube videos.


Maybe you sell yourself short and you overestimate Linus' intelligence.

I think some people overestimate my knowledge/etc on this thread too, cuz' it has many hits. I'm just some random dude with no background. Either he isn't able to or won't make a better video than he did, and either way I don't think it's OK. Except, the difference between Linus and I is, I'm not getting paid a dime.

(In retrospect, I just inserted myself into your post, sorry.)


----------



## Laurifer

I posted a few pages back about getting thermal throttling with my 6600k. I was getting constant dips to 800mhz under load.

I swapped motherboards to a Gigabyte G1 Gaming m-itx from a Gigabyte z170 wifi. The G1 has given me an 8-pin power connector and heat pipes over the north and south bridge. With the better power fed through 8 pins and better vrm and mosfet cooling the down throttling has stopped









Right now I'm at 4.5ghz stock. Might just keep it there for now.


----------



## CannedBullets

Do I need to have my PC on High Performance power settings for overclocking?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Do I need to have my PC on High Performance power settings for overclocking?


Don't think so. I don't need to.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Excuse me for barging in, but I have an inquiry.

In regards to the 6600K, I see many benchmarking numbers and stats for 4.2, 4.6 and 4.8GHz. But yet I see nothing for the cowardly 4.0GHZ. Outside of the Raspberry Pi's, I have no experience in overclocking. I want to get 4.0GHz for a few reasons, including longevity, heat output, and the fact that 4.0 is such a nice number







. Does anybody have voltage numbers for this level of overclock?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Excuse me for barging in, but I have an inquiry.
> 
> In regards to the 6600K, I see many benchmarking numbers and stats for 4.2, 4.6 and 4.8GHz. But yet I see nothing for the cowardly 4.0GHZ. Outside of the Raspberry Pi's, I have no experience in overclocking. I want to get 4.0GHz for a few reasons, including longevity, heat output, and the fact that 4.0 is such a nice number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does anybody have voltage numbers for this level of overclock?


Just try 1.25v, I think that will work.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just try 1.25v, I think that will work.


Will 1.20V work? I have heard from somewhere in OCN that it is the voltage used in the highest Turbo Boost clock.

To repeat, I have no experience with this. I assume that I start with 1.25V and dial back the voltage. The one thing I am scared of is a boot loop. For the PC I have and where it is, getting around to reset the CMOS is an aggravating experience that I am trying to minimize.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Will 1.20V work? I have heard from somewhere in OCN that it is the voltage used in the highest Turbo Boost clock.
> 
> To repeat, I have no experience with this. I assume that I start with 1.25V and dial back the voltage. The one thing I am scared of is a boot loop. For the PC I have and where it is, getting around to reset the CMOS is an aggravating experience that I am trying to minimize.


If resetting is that difficult, it makes sense to start with voltage that you know is more than enough. So, I wouldn't start at 1.2v. What clock you settle with depends in part on what stress test you decide it needs to pass, but a quick P95 v27.9 run (5-10 min) should be enough to tell you whether you're in the right ballpark or not. You're probably not going to go from passing 5-10 minutes of Prime to not even being able to boot with only a 0.01v decrease in voltage.

So if you want to be cautious, start 1.25v, test, 1.24v, test, 1.23v, etc. Once you fail you know you're at your limit, maybe bring voltage back up 0.01v and see if it passes whatever test you think a stable overclock should pass.

Well, you might not know what test you think it should pass. The standard here is just our x264 test, default settings, 5 hours minimum.


----------



## ghostrider85

my 6600k can do 4.2GHZ @ 1.2v


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Will 1.20V work? I have heard from somewhere in OCN that it is the voltage used in the highest Turbo Boost clock.
> 
> To repeat, I have no experience with this. I assume that I start with 1.25V and dial back the voltage. The one thing I am scared of is a boot loop. For the PC I have and where it is, getting around to reset the CMOS is an aggravating experience that I am trying to minimize.


4Ghz is barely above the stock boost speed. Stock boost is 3.9Ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Maybe we're being too cautious.


----------



## alphadecay

An update to the earlier charting that I had at 4.5ghz. Made an error last time with RAM voltage, mistakenly writing 1.35 for 2800 15-15-15-35 instead of 1.25v, which it should be at. Seems I had some more headroom left, I was able to bump up to 4.6 from 4.5, and at a slightly lower voltage with equal temps to boot. (hah, puns.)

Also, I'd like to do longer loops of x264, but my tower is in my room [which is quite small], and tends to heat it up and make a constant hum from the fan noise, so the only time I really have is in the afternoon and evenings, as sleeping would be relatively uncomfortable while doing this.

Username: alphadecay
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600 Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4100 Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.311v
Vcore: 1.339v
FCLK: 1000 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Nepton 240m
Stability Test: x264 16T 5hr
Batch Number: Malay L530B223
Ram Speed: 2800 15-15-15-35 (XMP)
Ram Voltage: 1.25v
Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments:


----------



## CannedBullets

Should I disable fast boot in the bios and fast startup in Windows for overclocking? Right now I have fast boot disabled in the bios and fast startup enabled in Windows.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Should I disable fast boot in the bios and fast startup in Windows for overclocking? Right now I have fast boot disabled in the bios and fast startup enabled in Windows.


Hmmm... I don't think those settings will help or hinder your overclock. Why do you think it would?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmmm... I don't think those settings will help or hinder your overclock. Why do you think it would?


I read somewhere way back that it would. That was a long time ago and I forgot why.


----------



## i7monkey

4.6Ghz stable @*1.345V* for ~9 hours in Prime 95 27.9 small FFT.

Temps are 77C (21 ambient) with GT AP 15s running @ 1850RPM with an RX360 Rad. Is this average?

Not delidded 6700K.


----------



## i7monkey

Is the X264 test safe in terms of viruses, etc?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> 4.6Ghz stable @*1.345V* for ~9 hours in Prime 95 27.9 small FFT.
> 
> Temps are 77C (21 ambient) with GT AP 15s running @ 1850RPM with an RX360 Rad. Is this average?
> 
> Not delidded 6700K.


That honestly seems a tad high. My H100I on my 6700K @1.345v as well for 18Hours didn't go over 73C. My Ambient temp is 20C, not much of a difference there....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Is the X264 test safe in terms of viruses, etc?


No, it has so many computer STDs you won't know what to do with yourselves. Everybody in both the Haswell and Skylake threads are now vectors of the disease and basically a biohazard.







It was my plan all along, to make overclocking threads so I can push my malware out to the entire world.

(kappa)


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That honestly seems a tad high. My H100I on my 6700K @1.345v as well for 18Hours didn't go over 73C. My Ambient temp is 20C, not much of a difference there....


I'll try re-seating it again. I think I put too much paste to be honest. The smaller the better, right?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, it has so many computer STDs you won't know what to do with yourselves. Everybody in both the Haswell and Skylake threads are now vectors of the disease and basically a biohazard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my plan all along, to make overclocking threads so I can push my malware out to the entire world.
> 
> (kappa)


oh crap! gotta format my PC now!


----------



## i7monkey

I think I installed my tubing and fittings in weird angles that's causing a lot of torque on the cpu block, pushing it around or twisting it even after installation which is why I think I'm getting higher temps than I should.

I this possible?


----------



## CannedBullets

How many loops should I test in x264? Planning on normal priority on 16 threads for around 10 to 12 hours.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> How many loops should I test in x264? Planning on normal priority on 16 threads for around 10 to 12 hours.


Why not just set it to 1000, and come back after 10-12 hours?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why not just set it to 1000, and come back after 10-12 hours?


1000 loops? I could do that?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> 1000 loops? I could do that?


Sure, why not?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, did you see my earlier post last night about some bios setting?


Yeah saw that and kept in mind after I flashed mine but I didn't exhibit any weirdness. I didn't comment as I can't figure why it would do that and you know what you're doing anyway


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sure, why not?


No idea I could set it that high. Yeah when I overclock next weekend I'll just do x264, 1000 loops, 16T, normal priority.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah saw that and kept in mind after I flashed mine but I didn't exhibit any weirdness. I didn't comment as I can't figure why it would do that and you know what you're doing anyway


Computers are mysterious!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> No idea I could set it that high. Yeah when I overclock next weekend I'll just do x264, 1000 loops, 16T, normal priority.


There's even an option for infinity. Instead of typing 1000, you just type in 'infinity' and it goes on forever.


----------



## turbobooster

Hello guys i,m new with skylake, so dont mind me asking some quastions.

is 1.350v safe for a 4.6ghz overclock all the time i mean, not on adeptive mode.
What are normal safe temps during gaming on that vcore.
is there a difference in real world between 4.2ghz vs 4.6ghz


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's even an option for infinity. Instead of typing 1000, you just type in 'infinity' and it goes on forever.


So is the number of loops like how long the test will go for then?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So is the number of loops like how long the test will go for then?


Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> is 1.350v safe for a 4.6ghz overclock all the time i mean, not on adeptive mode.


Yes.

Quote:


> What are normal safe temps during gaming on that vcore.


Normal temps depend on a variety of factors, from ambient temps, cooling solution, delid or not, 6700k vs 6600k, voltage, and load. Safety - There's no set figure but I don't understand why anybody would have above 80C for gaming.

Quote:


> is there a difference in real world between 4.2ghz vs 4.6ghz


Depends on the game you're playing. How CPU bound are your games? 4.2 -> 4.6ghz should only give 10% performance boost max, if the situation is very heavily CPU bound.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes.
> Yes.
> Normal temps depend on a variety of factors, from ambient temps, cooling solution, delid or not, 6700k vs 6600k, voltage, and load. Safety - There's no set figure but I don't understand why anybody would have above 80C for gaming.
> Depends on the game you're playing. How CPU bound are your games? 4.2 -> 4.6ghz should only give 10% performance boost max, if the situation is very heavily CPU bound.


oke i will give you more info, i have a i5 6600k, i play games, but i also like to render with cinema4d and adobe.
so if i had in game and during render time temps around 60 degrees celsius it would be no problem at al


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> oke i will give you more info, i have a i5 6600k, i play games, but i also like to render with cinema4d and adobe.
> so if i had in game and during render time temps around 60 degrees celsius it would be no problem at al


It still depends on how much voltage you end up needing for your overclock. Let's just assume 1.4v... I would say <70C.


----------



## apathyRecharge

hey all, i just finished a new build yesterday. 6600k, asus z170m plus and x2 8gb kingston hyper furyx ddr4 2133. i'm trying to overclock but i'd like some advice. i had no problems overclocking my old 2500k on a p8z77v lx.

here are the settings i have in my bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







how come on the side in the bios it still says the multiplier is x35? in HWINFO, it says its running at 4700MHZ, however the "CPU HFM (Max)" says 3500mhz. is the bios just reading a description in the microcode (like how speccy always reports it running at the stock speed rather than the overclocked speed?)

i have it set to 4.7ghz @ 1.300v, which from what i can see is almost impossibly low...i haven't been able to run a proper stress test with prime95 because my motherboard temperature shoots up to over 70c. is the z170m plus known for getting really hot? is it a dodgy thermal sensor? at the moment my case has a negative pressure, the exhaust fan at the back runs faster than the 2 intakes on the front (i will be changing this ASAP, im waiting on fan splitters to arrive, as well as the remaining parts to switch from a 212 EVO to a custom watercooling loop), could the negative pressure be whats causing the problem? i haven't had any random BSOD's as of yet. maybe i have something set wrong in the BIOS?

these are my normal temps, and then the temps while running Prime95 blend



any input at all would be really appreciated. i dont understand whats making the motherboard get this hot. when i was overclocking my 2500k i don't remember it ever going above 50c.

EDIT: prime also says that some tests failed, what do these errors mean?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathyRecharge*
> 
> hey all, i just finished a new build yesterday. 6600k, asus z170m plus and x2 8gb kingston hyper furyx ddr4 2133. i'm trying to overclock but i'd like some advice. i had no problems overclocking my old 2500k on a p8z77v lx.
> 
> here are the settings i have in my bios:
> 
> how come on the side in the bios it still says the multiplier is x35? in HWINFO, it says its running at 4700MHZ, however the "CPU HFM (Max)" says 3500mhz. is the bios just reading a description in the microcode (like how speccy always reports it running at the stock speed rather than the overclocked speed?)
> 
> i have it set to 4.7ghz @ 1.300v, which from what i can see is almost impossibly low...i haven't been able to run a proper stress test with prime95 because my motherboard temperature shoots up to over 70c. is the z170m plus known for getting really hot? is it a dodgy thermal sensor? at the moment my case has a negative pressure, the exhaust fan at the back runs faster than the 2 intakes on the front (i will be changing this ASAP, im waiting on fan splitters to arrive, as well as the remaining parts to switch from a 212 EVO to a custom watercooling loop), could the negative pressure be whats causing the problem? i haven't had any random BSOD's as of yet. maybe i have something set wrong in the BIOS?
> 
> these are my normal temps, and then the temps while running Prime95 blend
> 
> any input at all would be really appreciated. i dont understand whats making the motherboard get this hot. when i was overclocking my 2500k i don't remember it ever going above 50c.


Hey,

In my Asus motherboard, that same right hand side also only shows stock clock, but modified based on base clock (bclk), so it's normal. As you can see on your first screenshot, the top there shows your overclocked frequency, so that looks normal.

I just ran P95 v27.9 and only got a 46C on one of my motherboard readings (although, motherboard readings can be shoddy). What software are you using in the picture?

Hmm... Off the top of my head I know that some of the VRM settings can make parts of the motherboard warmer.


----------



## apathyRecharge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey,
> In my Asus motherboard, that same right hand side also only shows stock clock, but modified based on base clock (bclk), so it's normal. As you can see on your first screenshot, the top there shows your overclocked frequency, so that looks normal.
> 
> I just ran P95 v27.9 and only got a 46C on one of my motherboard readings (although, motherboard readings can be shoddy). What software are you using in the picture?
> 
> Hmm... Off the top of my head I know that some of the VRM settings can make parts of the motherboard warmer.


im using p95 28.7, i edited the poist with another screenshot because im getting errors on some of the tests. i havent changed any VRM settings either as far as i'm aware, ive only changed the settings in the screenshots and disabled q-fan. might you know what causes the P95 errors?

other than the constant BSODS trying to get a stable setting, this seems a bit more complicated than overclocking sandybridge :S


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

I can confirm that at least with basic Prime95 and Cinebench testing, the 6600K that is in my PC can clock to 4.0GHz, Turbo Boost off, at 1.20V with ease. I would like to try pushing further down, but for now I feel happy enough with this setting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathyRecharge*
> 
> im using p95 28.7, i edited the poist with another screenshot because im getting errors on some of the tests. i havent changed any VRM settings either as far as i'm aware, ive only changed the settings in the screenshots and disabled q-fan. might you know what causes the P95 errors?
> 
> other than the constant BSODS trying to get a stable setting, this seems a bit more complicated than overclocking sandybridge :S


It's very likely the reason why you are getting P95 errors is because you're trying to pass 4.7ghz with only 1.3v on P95 v28.7. That's extremely hard to do. P95 v28.7 is considered overkill by many, there is v27.9 and other alternatives. Even ignoring that, getting 4.7ghz on only 1.3v is in itself no small feat. The average OC according to OP is 4.7ghz @ 1.4v, here you want to beat the average by 0.1v.

It's probably not as complicated as you think, you just have wrong expectations. What software were you using to measure the motherboard temps? You seem to have a dark theme and it's throwing me off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> I can confirm that at least with basic Prime95 and Cinebench testing, the 6600K that is in my PC can clock to 4.0GHz, Turbo Boost off, at 1.20V with ease. I would like to try pushing further down, but for now I feel happy enough with this setting.


Nice!


----------



## apathyRecharge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's very likely the reason why you are getting P95 errors is because you're trying to pass 4.7ghz with only 1.3v on P95 v28.7. That's extremely hard to do. P95 v28.7 is considered overkill by many, there is v27.9 and other alternatives. Even ignoring that, getting 4.7ghz on only 1.3v is in itself no small feat. The average OC according to OP is 4.7ghz @ 1.4v, here you want to beat the average by 0.1v.
> 
> It's probably not as complicated as you think, you just have wrong expectations. What software were you using to measure the motherboard temps? You seem to have a dark theme and it's throwing me off.


i figured the vcore was too low but i though ti was getting away with it since i havent had any BSODs thus far, ill go play with the settings some more. thanks for the replies.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apathyRecharge*
> 
> i figured the vcore was too low but i though ti was getting away with it since i havent had any BSODs thus far, ill go play with the settings some more. thanks for the replies.


Generally I think Prime errors mean you are a bit closer to stability than flat out Bsod (this is not proven), but how quickly you get the Prime error also matters. If you insist on P95 v28.7, you may have quite ways to go with pushing the voltage.

(You can also crash due to ram that has been overclocked way too far, but I'm going to assume you're not doing anything crazy like that.)


----------



## apathyRecharge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Generally I think Prime errors mean you are a bit closer to stability than flat out Bsod (this is not proven), but how quickly you get the Prime error also matters. If you insist on P95 v28.7, you may have quite ways to go with pushing the voltage.
> 
> (You can also crash due to ram that has been overclocked way too far, but I'm going to assume you're not doing anything crazy like that.)


i think the mobo temp issue might have been because of the version of prime i was using (i dont know exactly how the software works so i could be wrong), i changed the the version you suggested and my mobo is hovering around ~55c. not ideal but since i dont have my intake fans pulling in enough cold air at the moment its the best im gonna get, but im not too worried about having to make use of my fire alarms! thanks for all your help.


----------



## LostParticle

^^ Trying using the latest version of HWiNFO64 for your monitoring and not Speccy...


----------



## i7monkey

I passed 14 hours of x264 16 threads/normal and 9 hours of Prime 95 27.9 small FFT.

Is it stable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I passed 14 hours of x264 16 threads/normal and 9 hours of Prime 95 27.9 small FFT.
> 
> Is it stable?


Yup. Are you going to chart now?


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

So I have gone through an additional two hours of Prime95 under In-Place Large FFTs using AVX-2 without any trace of errors. I consider that stable enough for my needs.

Now I need to make up my mind on what to do with the DFS settings...


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yup. Are you going to chart now?


Thanks bro.

Still going to tinker with some settings though.


----------



## blado

Just ran 4 hours of x264 at 1.27V 4.4Ghz with my 6700k without any issues. I realized that i had forgotten to turn off "spread spectrum" and SVID support. This resulted in 2 back to back blue screens on startup, and I was forced to re-enable them in order to startup correctly. The two codes were Machine_Check_Exception, and IRQL_Not_Less_or_equal. I'm assuming this has to do with the SVID support option somehow. Does anyone know exactly why disabling this setting made my system unstable?

Thanks.


----------



## steddora

Maybe someone here can assist me. I've run into an impass and would like some advice. First my specs then my problem.

i7-6700k
EK Water pump, EK 360mm radiator with their Vardar fans, EK Evo water block
GA-z170x-Gaming 7
16gb eVGA 2800mhz DDR4 (2x8gb)
GTX 970 G1 Gaming

Now, I've been overclocking pretty much since my first Pentium 3 chip back in the mid 1990's. P3 Katmai core 450mhz ran at 633mhz for quite some time. All the way up to my previous rig, the Sandy Bridge 2600k which was exceedingly easy to push the clocks. Straight forward and simply put... easy. This combination however, has proven quite irritating.

As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).

I've gone for the gold as well and pushing up to the 1.45v range I was able to achieve a boot with 5Ghz, but it wasn't very stable (2 minutes into x264 so there's hope there lol) but the voltages were only reading in the 1.38v area. I've tried just about everything imaginable for the settings and still come to no win situation. I don't know which voltage readout to trust. At 1.4v settings even the idle BIOS screen shows less than 1.38v going to the processor. Do I trust the software readings or what I've put into the BIOS? With a bios setting of 1.425v I can achieve a stable 4.8Ghz clock but the voltage readings in software still aren't right because I'm seeing readings around 1.35 to 1.38 as maximums and averages in the 1.33v range. This board has confused the hell out of me with it's methods of handling the voltage. I don't see massive temperature increases with splurging on voltage like I'd expect but setting to auto on the voltage and going to 4.5Ghz shows those temperatures sky rocketing into the high 80's and sometimes even 90C!

Help me figure this boards voltage control out! Thanks ahead of time and especially thank you OP, this guide has been a major resource to many!


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It still depends on how much voltage you end up needing for your overclock. Let's just assume 1.4v... I would say <70C.


i,m running 4.6ghz at 1.3v set in bios, because my bord(msi gaming pro) has no good llc setting it gives my according cpu-z 1.32v


----------



## i7monkey

Are there any general BIOS settings (other than fan settings) you can enable/disable that will directly lower load temps without sacrificing stability?

I know it's wishful thinking but my temps seem relatively high and I need advice.

~75C Prime 95 27.9
6700k @ 4.6Ghz not delided
XSPC RX360 rad w/3 GT 15's @ 1800RPM
1.345V
XMP enabled
Everything else auto


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).


Hi, if HWMonitor & HWINFO64 are showing the same voltage, I suspect you are looking at Vid instead of Vcore in HWINFO64. See screenshot of HWINFO64 & Vcore reading in OP, under Information Before Overclocking section.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> Maybe someone here can assist me. I've run into an impass and would like some advice. First my specs then my problem.
> 
> i7-6700k
> EK Water pump, EK 360mm radiator with their Vardar fans, EK Evo water block
> GA-z170x-Gaming 7
> 16gb eVGA 2800mhz DDR4 (2x8gb)
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> 
> Now, I've been overclocking pretty much since my first Pentium 3 chip back in the mid 1990's. P3 Katmai core 450mhz ran at 633mhz for quite some time. All the way up to my previous rig, the Sandy Bridge 2600k which was exceedingly easy to push the clocks. Straight forward and simply put... easy. This combination however, has proven quite irritating.
> 
> As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).
> 
> I've gone for the gold as well and pushing up to the 1.45v range I was able to achieve a boot with 5Ghz, but it wasn't very stable (2 minutes into x264 so there's hope there lol) but the voltages were only reading in the 1.38v area. I've tried just about everything imaginable for the settings and still come to no win situation. I don't know which voltage readout to trust. At 1.4v settings even the idle BIOS screen shows less than 1.38v going to the processor. Do I trust the software readings or what I've put into the BIOS? With a bios setting of 1.425v I can achieve a stable 4.8Ghz clock but the voltage readings in software still aren't right because I'm seeing readings around 1.35 to 1.38 as maximums and averages in the 1.33v range. This board has confused the hell out of me with it's methods of handling the voltage. I don't see massive temperature increases with splurging on voltage like I'd expect but setting to auto on the voltage and going to 4.5Ghz shows those temperatures sky rocketing into the high 80's and sometimes even 90C!
> 
> Help me figure this boards voltage control out! Thanks ahead of time and especially thank you OP, this guide has been a major resource to many!


Do you have LLC on your board?
LLC might help if you are having big Vcore drops under load.
In hwinfo64 - remember you need to keep track of Vcore not VID.
Vcore as read in hwinfo64 is the one you want to "trust".








Good luck!


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> Maybe someone here can assist me. I've run into an impass and would like some advice. First my specs then my problem.
> 
> i7-6700k
> EK Water pump, EK 360mm radiator with their Vardar fans, EK Evo water block
> GA-z170x-Gaming 7
> 16gb eVGA 2800mhz DDR4 (2x8gb)
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> 
> Now, I've been overclocking pretty much since my first Pentium 3 chip back in the mid 1990's. P3 Katmai core 450mhz ran at 633mhz for quite some time. All the way up to my previous rig, the Sandy Bridge 2600k which was exceedingly easy to push the clocks. Straight forward and simply put... easy. This combination however, has proven quite irritating.
> 
> As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).
> 
> I've gone for the gold as well and pushing up to the 1.45v range I was able to achieve a boot with 5Ghz, but it wasn't very stable (2 minutes into x264 so there's hope there lol) but the voltages were only reading in the 1.38v area. I've tried just about everything imaginable for the settings and still come to no win situation. I don't know which voltage readout to trust. At 1.4v settings even the idle BIOS screen shows less than 1.38v going to the processor. Do I trust the software readings or what I've put into the BIOS? With a bios setting of 1.425v I can achieve a stable 4.8Ghz clock but the voltage readings in software still aren't right because I'm seeing readings around 1.35 to 1.38 as maximums and averages in the 1.33v range. This board has confused the hell out of me with it's methods of handling the voltage. I don't see massive temperature increases with splurging on voltage like I'd expect but setting to auto on the voltage and going to 4.5Ghz shows those temperatures sky rocketing into the high 80's and sometimes even 90C!
> 
> Help me figure this boards voltage control out! Thanks ahead of time and especially thank you OP, this guide has been a major resource to many!


I recommend installing the latest beta bios on Tweaktown, F7r. It did help solve some of my problems, it might help you.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> Maybe someone here can assist me. I've run into an impass and would like some advice. First my specs then my problem.
> 
> i7-6700k
> EK Water pump, EK 360mm radiator with their Vardar fans, EK Evo water block
> GA-z170x-Gaming 7
> 16gb eVGA 2800mhz DDR4 (2x8gb)
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> 
> Now, I've been overclocking pretty much since my first Pentium 3 chip back in the mid 1990's. P3 Katmai core 450mhz ran at 633mhz for quite some time. All the way up to my previous rig, the Sandy Bridge 2600k which was exceedingly easy to push the clocks. Straight forward and simply put... easy. This combination however, has proven quite irritating.
> 
> As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).
> 
> I've gone for the gold as well and pushing up to the 1.45v range I was able to achieve a boot with 5Ghz, but it wasn't very stable (2 minutes into x264 so there's hope there lol) but the voltages were only reading in the 1.38v area. I've tried just about everything imaginable for the settings and still come to no win situation. I don't know which voltage readout to trust. At 1.4v settings even the idle BIOS screen shows less than 1.38v going to the processor. Do I trust the software readings or what I've put into the BIOS? With a bios setting of 1.425v I can achieve a stable 4.8Ghz clock but the voltage readings in software still aren't right because I'm seeing readings around 1.35 to 1.38 as maximums and averages in the 1.33v range. This board has confused the hell out of me with it's methods of handling the voltage. I don't see massive temperature increases with splurging on voltage like I'd expect but setting to auto on the voltage and going to 4.5Ghz shows those temperatures sky rocketing into the high 80's and sometimes even 90C!
> 
> Help me figure this boards voltage control out! Thanks ahead of time and especially thank you OP, this guide has been a major resource to many!


I never ran adaptive on that board(didn't even know it had it, did keep c states enabled though), and was very stable with the f6 release bios. I ran my 6700k @ 1.380vc with llc set to high. This got me a rock solid 1.368vc at load with everything. At idle it ran 1.380vc but the multiplier did clock down. It was rock solid stable. 100s of hours of gaming, x264 100 loop stable, and 5 hour of IBT no problem. I never had the vdroop issues you're going on about. Only trust hwinfo for voltages once booted into windows.

A setting of high llc should stabilize it and close the gap a bit but you're not going to get anywhere near the control over llc you get with asus boards. Auto llc settings will get you voltage readings all over the place. Just stick with standard or high. I'd recommend high. Either of those settings will give you a more normal and consistent amount of vdroop.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> Maybe someone here can assist me. I've run into an impass and would like some advice. First my specs then my problem.
> 
> i7-6700k
> EK Water pump, EK 360mm radiator with their Vardar fans, EK Evo water block
> GA-z170x-Gaming 7
> 16gb eVGA 2800mhz DDR4 (2x8gb)
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> 
> Now, I've been overclocking pretty much since my first Pentium 3 chip back in the mid 1990's. P3 Katmai core 450mhz ran at 633mhz for quite some time. All the way up to my previous rig, the Sandy Bridge 2600k which was exceedingly easy to push the clocks. Straight forward and simply put... easy. This combination however, has proven quite irritating.
> 
> As for right now, my main question is what reading should I go by when setting my voltage? I set the voltage to 1.4v in the bios (which keeps adaptive enabled so it will back down at idle). I can run 4.7Ghz off of this pretty steady. Now the readings in XTU, HWiNFO64, Hardware Monitor, and most others say the same readings. My last long term (more than two hours) stress test with x264, 16 threads and normal priority showed a maximum of 1.366v and averages around the 1.32v range. This doesn't change much adjusting the LLC which this motherboard only has Normal, High, and Auto for settings. Should I stick with the settings that I set in the BIOS for my actual voltage range for the processor? (I'd like to stay in that 1.4v safe range if possible).
> 
> I've gone for the gold as well and pushing up to the 1.45v range I was able to achieve a boot with 5Ghz, but it wasn't very stable (2 minutes into x264 so there's hope there lol) but the voltages were only reading in the 1.38v area. I've tried just about everything imaginable for the settings and still come to no win situation. I don't know which voltage readout to trust. At 1.4v settings even the idle BIOS screen shows less than 1.38v going to the processor. Do I trust the software readings or what I've put into the BIOS? With a bios setting of 1.425v I can achieve a stable 4.8Ghz clock but the voltage readings in software still aren't right because I'm seeing readings around 1.35 to 1.38 as maximums and averages in the 1.33v range. This board has confused the hell out of me with it's methods of handling the voltage. I don't see massive temperature increases with splurging on voltage like I'd expect but setting to auto on the voltage and going to 4.5Ghz shows those temperatures sky rocketing into the high 80's and sometimes even 90C!
> 
> Help me figure this boards voltage control out! Thanks ahead of time and especially thank you OP, this guide has been a major resource to many!


Doesn't that board have voltage measurement points? You could get yourself a cheap DMM, set vcore in BIOS, then load the cpu with P95 8K fft and check with your meter to get a pretty accurate idea what's being delivered to the cpu...although it will vary some depending on degree of load and board design, and possibly LLC level.
Voltage check points on my Gigabyte boards are what I miss on my M8 Hero.

Also like these guys said, make sure you are looking at vcore and not VID in your software readings.


----------



## dansi

I find my 6600K like Bclk slightly better.
42x105 is more faster AND more stable than 43x100..anyone else experience too?


----------



## steddora

There's something definitely wrong here then if what you guys are saying is true. So here's where I find myself.

Let's go to automatic voltage control with the BIOS (where I could tune the offset but set it at +0.000v so effectively stock). Stock clock, 4.0Ghz with 4.2Ghz boost.

Everything else is at a default setting for a completely non-stock overclock. Instantly in AIDA64 extreme CPU/FPU tests thermal throttle off the rip. My readings for Vcore: were low of 0.744v and a max of 1.368v. How did my 4 cores all make it to 98C in the five seconds I ran the test? It's getting voltage somewhere; that's not a good thing I know. VID maxes range from 1.35 to 1.37v and that wouldn't push the temperatures that high. Only spurting rediculous amounts of voltage into the chip would send it to the high 90's in temperature. Is HWiNFO just not picking this up? I see the steady VCore reading and it's acceptable with non variable voltage, but damn if I want the offset variables that is insane and it won't boot at stock with -0.100v either. So I don't know where that becomes an issue.

When I run a steady voltage with adaptive off; 1.4v runs a max of 70C in the hardest prime runs I throw at it. The cooling is good enough, though I may upgrade my block sometime soon; but still. It shouldn't spike to over 90C at stock settings.


----------



## bigworm410

Hey guys, new member with a question. I am running this new setup and I keep hitting a wall.

i5-6600k
MSI z170 gaming 7 mobo
Corsair h100i
4x4 corsair lpx 3000 RAM.
2x Asus Strix GTX970

So I can get a nice stable OC at 4.5ghz at 1.38 volts vcore. But if I try to go 4.6ghz, x264 crashes comp after less than a minute. Tried adjusting Vcore in increments all the way up to 1.45 and same thing. Seems like I should be able to get more out of this processor. When I'm at 4.5 running x264 my temps are in the 45c area. So heat is not even close to an issue. My question is, are there other settings to tweak outside of the main voltage setting so I can go further? Other voltages?


----------



## steddora

Ok, so the VID is what XTU reports as well, learned that the fun way. But, that's odd as like I said, automatic shows low vcores in HWiNFO, but still skyrockets the cpu temperatures and probably running some serious voltage into the chip. I've got it set to 1.4v right now and the vcore is holding steady with LLC on "High". Lowest is 1.392, highest 1.404v I consider those acceptable for the time being. Now running the chip like this at 4.7Ghz, VID is at the most 1.373v. Is that equal to what the processor is requesting at 4.7Ghz or is just some random estimation that it's basing off the stock VID of the processor? I know for a fact this chip won't hold stable at 4.7Ghz at 1.375, so I can't use that as an example. Where should I go from there? I'd like to have an offset voltage but I can't seem to get it to actually run the way I want it to.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steddora*
> 
> Ok, so the VID is what XTU reports as well, learned that the fun way. But, that's odd as like I said, automatic shows low vcores in HWiNFO, but still skyrockets the cpu temperatures and probably running some serious voltage into the chip. I've got it set to 1.4v right now and the vcore is holding steady with LLC on "High". Lowest is 1.392, highest 1.404v I consider those acceptable for the time being. Now running the chip like this at 4.7Ghz, VID is at the most 1.373v. Is that equal to what the processor is requesting at 4.7Ghz or is just some random estimation that it's basing off the stock VID of the processor? I know for a fact this chip won't hold stable at 4.7Ghz at 1.375, so I can't use that as an example. Where should I go from there? I'd like to have an offset voltage but I can't seem to get it to actually run the way I want it to.


are you using hwino64? what is the vcore in hwinfo64?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigworm410*
> 
> Hey guys, new member with a question. I am running this new setup and I keep hitting a wall.
> 
> i5-6600k
> MSI z170 gaming 7 mobo
> Corsair h100i
> 4x4 corsair lpx 3000 RAM.
> 2x Asus Strix GTX970
> 
> So I can get a nice stable OC at 4.5ghz at 1.38 volts vcore. But if I try to go 4.6ghz, x264 crashes comp after less than a minute. Tried adjusting Vcore in increments all the way up to 1.45 and same thing. Seems like I should be able to get more out of this processor. When I'm at 4.5 running x264 my temps are in the 45c area. So heat is not even close to an issue. My question is, are there other settings to tweak outside of the main voltage setting so I can go further? Other voltages?


are you using hwinfo64? when under full load what is your Vcore as reported by hwinfo64?


----------



## bigworm410

Vcore in hwinfo shows 1.136. Running x264 on auto core, Normal priority


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigworm410*
> 
> Vcore in hwinfo shows 1.136. Running x264 on auto core, Normal priority


If you are saying Vcore is 1.136v under load - that is really low for any kind of overclock.
I would get the Vcore up to 1.3 to 1.35v (when under 100% load) and start ocing from there.

edit - if you have LLC on your board - increase that a couple notches and see if that helps.


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> If you are saying Vcore is 1.136v under load - that is really low for any kind of overclock.
> I would get the Vcore up to 1.3 to 1.35v (when under 100% load) and start ocing from there.


I'm above 1.35 as it is. Seems like I have some bad droop. Solutions to that?

I'll look for LLC settings


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigworm410*
> 
> I'm above 1.35 as it is. Seems like I have some bad droop. Solutions to that?
> 
> I'll look for LLC settings


If you have LLC on your board - increase that a couple notches and see if that helps. thumb.gif


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigworm410*
> 
> I'm above 1.35 as it is. Seems like I have some bad droop. Solutions to that?
> 
> I'll look for LLC settings


Can vdroop be that bad? More likely you are reading vcore wrongly, I suspect. Can you screenshot HWINFO64 reading?


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Can vdroop be that bad? More likely you are reading vcore wrongly, I suspect. Can you screenshot HWINFO64 reading?


you are right. Somehow my mobo reset to defaults. Just put it back to 4.4ghz and 1.3 volts. Will run again and check vcore


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Can vdroop be that bad? More likely you are reading vcore wrongly, I suspect. Can you screenshot HWINFO64 reading?


OK so running x264. 4.5ghz at 1.35volts. Vcore in hwinfo shows 1.336 V.

Crashed after several min. Upping volt to 1.375


----------



## misoonigiri

I checked the chart on 1st page, saw some MSI users reported using LLC Mode 1. Maybe you can try that too?


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I checked the chart on 1st page, saw some MSI users reported using LLC Mode 1. Maybe you can try that too?


I just enabled mode 1. Was stable at 4.5 as usual. Went to 4.6 and crashed immediately. Upped voltage to 1.4, again immediate crash. Trying now at 1.410

OK so it looks like a droop issue maybe. At 1.410 even with mode 1 on it didn't lock up right away but after a few sec vcore in hwinfo came down to 1.392 AMD the PC locked up.

Crash at 1.425 as well. Vcore was 1.408 when crashed

Slower crash but still crash at 1.440v. Vcore was 1.428 at crash.


----------



## bigworm410

So after going to 1.450v and lasting a minute or so it still crashes. So it lasts longer the higher I go but it's not worth it to go from 1.375v to 1.45 v for 100mhz. Unless I'm missing other settings is this the best it's gunna get?


----------



## misoonigiri

Is there a LLC Mode 2 or 3 available to try?


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Is there a LLC Mode 2 or 3 available to try?


No. My BIOS only shows Auto and Mode 1


----------



## misoonigiri

If you can't hit 4.6 below 1.4v, see if you can squeeze something above 4.5 below 1.4v like:
105 x 43 = 4.514
103 x 44 = 4.532
104 x 44 = 4.576
102 x 45 = 4.590

But remember to adjust the ram speed accordingly after changing the bclk


----------



## bigworm410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> If you can't hit 4.6 below 1.4v, see if you can squeeze something above 4.5 below 1.4v like:
> 105 x 43 = 4.514
> 103 x 44 = 4.532
> 104 x 44 = 4.576
> 102 x 45 = 4.590
> 
> But remember to adjust the ram speed accordingly after changing the bclk


Disappointing but that's what it'll have to be. Thanks for the help


----------



## misoonigiri

Sorry I wasn't much help actually. Hope someone give better pointers.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Generally I think Prime errors mean you are a bit closer to stability than flat out Bsod (this is not proven), but how quickly you get the Prime error also matters. If you insist on P95 v28.7, you may have quite ways to go with pushing the voltage.
> 
> (You can also crash due to ram that has been overclocked way too far, but I'm going to assume you're not doing anything crazy like that.)


Sometimes it just occurs on a certain set.. I remember either 27k or 32k always being my problem set needing extra vcore and it occured a few hours into testing. So I would test that single setting alone until I found the right vcore and bam... 24 hours.


----------



## chronicfx

-delete


----------



## Edge0fsanity

I have a couple questions regarding llc, adaptive voltage, and offsets now that i'm using an asus board for the first time. I've always used gigabyte boards in the past so i didn't have many llc options to play with.

With adaptive mode enabled on my M8F is there any advantage to setting a lower llc and then applying a positive offset in the bios to achieve the desired load voltage? Or would there be any advantage to setting a higher llc with low voltage in the bios and applying a positive offset to achieve the target voltage?

I've been playing with llc's between 3-5 and i see no difference in stability when targeting a specific voltage when using an offset or leaving it on auto. It seems the only difference is that when a large load is first applied to the cpu such as starting a stress test, the lower llc with an offset seems to spike the voltage up higher than my desired load voltage momentarily before dropping down to my target voltage.


----------



## steddora

I use both, but HWiNFO64 is my main readout I'm going for the vcore on HWiNFO64. Stable 4.7Ghz at 1.4v (1.392 to 1.404) I'm not happy it's taking that much to pass x264 for hours on end, but eh, it works. I have plenty of thermal room though; maxed out at 71C across all four cores and package temp maxed at 70C which I'm happy enough with.


----------



## The Pook

pushing the boundaries of my cooling system here, might need LN2 to go further!!!









http://valid.x86.fr/yp8ilj


----------



## amptechnow

so i finished my build and have some oc questions for you guys. thats op for the guide. is there any information on all the other bios settings and voltage settings any where? the raise multiplier and increase voltage is good and all but usually the guides for older platforms ive used had tips/info on many other settings and voltages.

so first heres my setup:

6700k
asrock extreme 7+
32gb Ripjaws V @ 32000mhz...though it is 4 sticks it claims it is a dual channel kit and compatible with my mb at 3200mhz, but wondering if this is my problem.
custom water loop cpu and gpu in 50/60s at load
2x samsung 850 evo m.2 in raid 0
980ti
corsair rm 1000x 1000 watt psu

now my issues. i am stable at 4.6 with 46 multi and 100 blk @ 1.4 volts and level 2 vdroop all other settings on auto. 4.7 or higher even with voltage up to 1.48 freezes during rog real bench. no bsod just freezes. can pass aida 64 and gpu benches and games. but real bench freezes. havent run prime bc of what ive been hearing about issues with skylake. any tips? vcc's volateg changes ioh pll ect? plus this mb has like 50 new settings ive never seem before under oc and voltages. thanks for any info or help.


----------



## error-id10t

Did you change cache multiplier? I _usually_ find freezes only because of this, anything else causes BSOD. Have you checked your RAM is stable and/or raised it's voltage slightly (eg. 1.4v) is fine. Same for IO/SA, what are those running at?


----------



## amptechnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Did you change cache multiplier? I _usually_ find freezes only because of this, anything else causes BSOD. Have you checked your RAM is stable and/or raised it's voltage slightly (eg. 1.4v) is fine. Same for IO/SA, what are those running at?


yes i checked ram stability, but i know on other systems i ran into issues using 4 sticks on a dual channel board. though mine say they are dual channel im wondering if i should try 2 and see. ram is at 1.35v. think i should take it to 1.4v?

ill check other voltages here shortly. what do you suggest for io and sa?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Strange about these temperatures some are seeing. Admittedly I have a custom loop, but that only goes so far. I've yet to see any core above about 75 C, and that was on P95 small fft's @ 4.7/1.408v max.


Custom loop myself. CPU only.

RX 360
3 Gentle Typhoons at 1800RPM

I'm getting ~75C on P95 small fft's @ 4.6/1*.345V*

How are you getting such low temps?


----------



## KenjiS

I cant seem to get mine above 4.5... 4.6 crashes under any sort of load(Though i managed to run Firestrike at least), 4.5 seems fine....

A bit disappointed, i guess i lost the silicon lottery.. At least its clocked equal to my 2600k before its death...

6700k, MSI Z170 M9 ACK, H110i (the new one) for cooling.. Temps are fine (At most, 60) Dont have it in my sig just yet


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I cant seem to get mine above 4.5... 4.6 crashes under any sort of load(Though i managed to run Firestrike at least), 4.5 seems fine....
> 
> A bit disappointed, i guess i lost the silicon lottery.. At least its clocked equal to my 2600k before its death...
> 
> 6700k, MSI Z170 M9 ACK, H110i (the new one) for cooling.. *Temps are fine (At most, 60)* Dont have it in my sig just yet


What voltage?
Radiator fan speed?
What program do use you to test temps?

Thx


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Custom loop myself. CPU only.
> 
> RX 360
> 3 Gentle Typhoons at 1800RPM
> 
> I'm getting ~75C on P95 small fft's @ 4.6/1*.345V*
> 
> How are you getting such low temps?


Luck of the draw, I guess. Actually since I delidded I see temps in the 50's under load now.
I'm running 4 radiators and cpu/gpu blocks but honestly it's overkill especially that I'm back to one gpu.


----------



## MaFi0s0

If you arent getting a STOP BSOD which is usually not enough Vcore then try raising IO and SA voltages.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Luck of the draw, I guess. Actually since I delidded I see temps in the 50's under load now.
> I'm running 4 radiators and cpu/gpu blocks but honestly it's overkill especially that I'm back to one gpu.


Wow - 4 radiators!
I'm only running 2 radiators - but each is a 480.
I have an open rack setup in a basement closet.
I'll soon have 2 skylake setups in this closet - I'm planning on running one water loop across both cpu's.
So something like this - cpu block - cpu block - reservoir/pump - radiator - radiator.

I had to give the wiring some thought.
I decided to use 3 power supplies all on one power strip - the one power strip part was important
Power supply 1 - pump plus all radiator fans, hard wired to powere on when the power strip is switched on.
Power supply 2 - skylake 1 - office apps and games
Power supply 3 - skylake 2 - 15TB areca raid 5 server/htpc (movies and backups).









The nice thing about this is I can't power on either pc w/o also powering on the cooling









Is there a better way of doing this??









edit - sorry for being off topic!!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Wow - 4 radiators!
> I'm only running 2 radiators - but each is a 480.
> I have an open rack setup in a basement closet.
> I'll soon have 2 skylake setups in this closet - I'm planning on running one water loop across both cpu's.
> So something like this - cpu block - cpu block - reservoir/pump - radiator - radiator.
> 
> I had to give the wiring some thought.
> I decided to use 3 power supplies all on one power strip - the one power strip part was important
> Power supply 1 - pump plus all radiator fans, hard wired to powere on when the power strip is switched on.
> Power supply 2 - skylake 1 - office apps and games
> Power supply 3 - skylake 2 - 15TB areca raid 5 server/htpc (movies and backups).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is I can't power on either pc w/o also powering on the cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a better way of doing this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - sorry for being off topic!!


lol. Put enough thought into it, you'll get what you want, although it does sound a bit unusual. I've never tried multiple psu's, always heard it's not a good idea since having a common ground is important.

I used to have 4x480 rads in 2 pedestals + a RX240 in the case, but I pulled a 480 out of a pedestal and replaced it with the RX240 so I could move some pumps from the SM8 down into the pedestal. Also running about 29 AP15's or the newer version AP53's controlled from 2x AQ5 Pro's.

Good luck!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> lol. Put enough thought into it, you'll get what you want, although it does sound a bit unusual. I've never tried multiple psu's, always heard it's not a good idea since having a common ground is important.
> 
> I used to have 4x480 rads in 2 pedestals + a RX240 in the case, but I pulled a 480 out of a pedestal and replaced it with the RX240 so I could move some pumps from the SM8 down into the pedestal. Also running about 29 AP15's or the newer version AP53's controlled from 2x AQ5 Pro's.
> 
> Good luck!


If you are spending that much buy a pedestalerator ( basically a kegerator take the tap out and run your tubes in and out with a grommet. Haha refridgerated rads! Yes they do not actually sell pedestalerators... Just would be a fun mod since temps are your fancy.


----------



## amptechnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Wow - 4 radiators!
> I'm only running 2 radiators - but each is a 480.
> I have an open rack setup in a basement closet.
> I'll soon have 2 skylake setups in this closet - I'm planning on running one water loop across both cpu's.
> So something like this - cpu block - cpu block - reservoir/pump - radiator - radiator.
> 
> I had to give the wiring some thought.
> I decided to use 3 power supplies all on one power strip - the one power strip part was important
> Power supply 1 - pump plus all radiator fans, hard wired to powere on when the power strip is switched on.
> Power supply 2 - skylake 1 - office apps and games
> Power supply 3 - skylake 2 - 15TB areca raid 5 server/htpc (movies and backups).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nice thing about this is I can't power on either pc w/o also powering on the cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a better way of doing this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - sorry for being off topic!!


my previsios rig which i think is still in desdcription. i ran 2 psu. one for cpu/mobo and drivers and perifs. and the other for gpu's. i ran mine of 2 different strips rach from a different outlet. my thought was to not overload a single outlet or strip. idk... but in ran completely fine fora long time. i had the gpu psu jumped so it was always on if the switch on psu was on. so when turning off i had to switch that one off. there are cables/splitters that can handle this for you. my case fit 2 psu too so it looked ok too.they were 2x corsair rm 750 which i got both on sale at different times and when i added 2ng gpu one psu wasnt enough with huge oc on cpu and both gpu. so since i didnt have budget at time for 1500+ watt psu i used that 2nd 750. and again worked fine. you should be ok.


----------



## amptechnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Did you change cache multiplier? I _usually_ find freezes only because of this, anything else causes BSOD. Have you checked your RAM is stable and/or raised it's voltage slightly (eg. 1.4v) is fine. Same for IO/SA, what are those running at?


cache on auto. so i got 4.7 stable bumbping io to 1.200 and sa to 1.300 and core to 1.45 and ram also to 1.45. seems like alot of volts but is running stable. time to shoot for 4.8. thanks for the tips.


----------



## NikoJohnson

Username: NikoJohnson
CPU Model: i5-6600K
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4.5 GHz
Cache Frequency: 3.9 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.300 V
Vcore: 1.312 V
FCLK: Reminder: 1 GHz
Cooling Solution: Cryorig M9i
Stability Test: OCCT 4.1.1, Medium Data Set, for 12 hours

Batch Number: Malaysia L540B484
Ram Speed: 3000 18-21-21-40
Ram Voltage: 1.200 V
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Tomahawk
LLC Setting: DigitALL, Mode 1


----------



## iscarriot

I have a problem with my i7 6700K and mobo asrock z170 pro4s

LLC level is nothing changes with VCore, at any level voltage is dropdowns and I have a BSOD
maximum I have 4.4Ghz with VCore 1.395 and it's dropdowns to 1.312 (at any level LLC)
CPU temperature maximum 82C with my SilverArrow IB-E

to take 4.5Ghz I change VCore to 1.48 and I have errors in Linx

I have updated bios to latest version(3.0) and previous(2.7) and nothing happend


----------



## Cyclone288

Hi there!

Need an advice to go futher OC, for safe everyday use. Want to reach 4.4 ghz.

GIGABYTE Z170-HD3
Intel Core i3-6100
Crucial CT8G4DFD8213 1x
Cooler Master Tx3

Settings down below is stable (no problem at all for 1-3 hours Prime95 26.6)
VID 1.300v
Vcore 1320v (in bios)
LLC High
CPU VCCIO 0.975v (in bios)
CPU System Agent Voltage (CPU VCCSA) 1.075v (in bios)
BCLK = 114
FCLK = 1140
Memory: 2128mhz 15-15-15-36, 1.2v
CPU fan was manually set to ~1500 rpm, to see how good it can be hold.


But when i tried to run 4.3ghz (116 BCLK, vcore 1.35v, VCCIO 0.985v, VCCSA 1.085v, lower FCLK), i had bsod after couple min of Prime95.

So, what should i gain first?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What voltage?
> Radiator fan speed?
> What program do use you to test temps?
> 
> Thx


I played around for hours, bumped voltage to 1.35 and stuck it at 4.6.. 4.7 is an absolute no go however, even at 1.4v the most it will do is boot into windows but the minute you do anything to strain it at all it just bluescreens.. so either my 6700k is a poor OCer or it has to do with the reviews i saw saying the M9ACK isnt a great OC board.

Temps were checked using the MSI control center app and Corsair Link. As well as the little LCD on the motherboard.

its running good at 4.6 and giving good solid results so far so im just going to leave it there..

As for the fans they're on auto controlled by the mainboard (each connected to one of the 2 CPU headers on the main board)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I played around for hours, bumped voltage to 1.35 and stuck it at 4.6.. 4.7 is an absolute no go however, even at 1.4v the most it will do is boot into windows but the minute you do anything to strain it at all it just bluescreens.. so either my 6700k is a poor OCer or it has to do with the reviews i saw saying the M9ACK isnt a great OC board.
> 
> Temps were checked using the MSI control center app and Corsair Link. As well as the little LCD on the motherboard.
> 
> its running good at 4.6 and giving good solid results so far so im just going to leave it there..
> 
> As for the fans they're on auto controlled by the mainboard (each connected to one of the 2 CPU headers on the main board)


I would try 4.65 to see if you can squeeze it in.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscarriot*
> 
> I have a problem with my i7 6700K and mobo asrock z170 pro4s
> 
> LLC level is nothing changes with VCore, at any level voltage is dropdowns and I have a BSOD
> maximum I have 4.4Ghz with VCore 1.395 and it's dropdowns to 1.312 (at any level LLC)
> CPU temperature maximum 82C with my SilverArrow IB-E
> 
> to take 4.5Ghz I change VCore to 1.48 and I have errors in Linx
> 
> I have updated bios to latest version(3.0) and previous(2.7) and nothing happend


on asrock LLC 1 is least droop - that is what i use.
what is your hwinfo64 vcore when under full load?
82C is about as much max temp as i would want to tolerate.


----------



## iscarriot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> on asrock LLC 1 is least droop - that is what i use.
> what is your hwinfo64 vcore when under full load?
> 82C is about as much max temp as i would want to tolerate.


hwinfo64 show current 1.255 VID without load
and show 1.3 VID under load

firmware Asrock A-Tuning utility show 1.387V (1.395 in BIOS) without load
and show 1.307 under load

and this is under LLC 1-level


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscarriot*
> 
> hwinfo64 show current 1.255 VID without load
> and show 1.3 VID under load
> 
> firmware Asrock A-Tuning utility show 1.387V (1.395 in BIOS) without load
> and show 1.307 under load
> 
> and this is under LLC 1-level


i would use only hwinfo64 for Vcore and temps.
ignore vid - use Vcore in hwinfo64 only.
what is your Vcore in hwinfo under 100% load?


----------



## BoredErica

I'll try to do a chart update sometime this week.

I'm running DynDOLOD for Skyrim, where it generates lod files based on the game world and all of my mods. It's like a CPU black hole.









Skylake not fast enough, Intel pls fix.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikoJohnson*
> 
> Username: NikoJohnson
> CPU Model: i5-6600K
> Base Clock: 100 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4.5 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 3.9 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.300 V
> Vcore: 1.312 V
> FCLK: Reminder: 1 GHz
> Cooling Solution: Cryorig M9i
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.1.1, Medium Data Set, for 12 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L540B484
> Ram Speed: 3000 18-21-21-40
> Ram Voltage: 1.200 V
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Tomahawk
> LLC Setting: DigitALL, Mode 1


Welcome to OCN!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'll try to do a chart update sometime this week.
> 
> I'm running DynDOLOD for Skyrim, where it generates lod files based on the game world and all of my mods. It's like a CPU black hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake not fast enough, Intel pls fix.


15 core Xeon?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 15 core Xeon?


Like 80% of the task is limited to 1 core. The other 20% took my CPU usage to 100%. Mod author can spend his time trying to optimize the process by adding better multicore support, or he can spend it trying to fix bugs and make the mod better in ways people can't compensate for by waiting for a task to finish.

I often run into situations where I am CPU bound, and often in ways where having more cores doesn't help (and hurts instead due to lower clockspeed).

Found a new little benchmark for CPUs, I haven't played with it yet.

https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Like 80% of the task is limited to 1 core. The other 20% took my CPU usage to 100%. Mod author can spend his time trying to optimize the process by adding better multicore support, or he can spend it trying to fix bugs and make the mod better in ways people can't compensate for by waiting for a task to finish.
> 
> I often run into situations where I am CPU bound, and often in ways where having more cores doesn't help (and hurts instead due to lower clockspeed).
> 
> Found a new little benchmark for CPUs, I haven't played with it yet.
> https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/


I gave it a shot. Don't know if it matters but I have my RAM running slower than usual.

Corona 1.3 Benchmark Finished
BTR Scene 16 passes
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Time: 0:03:18, Rays/sec: 2,456,750


----------



## Kofferkulli

Hi, I am new here and want to get listed too.

Username: Kofferkulli
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4,8GHz
Cache Frequency: 4,6GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1,400V
Vcore: 1,360V
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (140mm air tower cooler, no delid)
Stability Test1: Prime95 28.7, custom, Max FFT 8, Memory 14000
Stability Test2: Custom x264, 16 threads, normal, infinite loops over night
Batch Number: Germany, L545B253
Ram Speed: XMP 2400 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1,2V
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
LLC Setting: Msi's Core Voltage Compensation
Misc Comments: First CPU OC ever









Since this is my first CPU OC ever, please have a look at my screenshots and stats. Would like to hear some feedback and any suggestions.

There is no LLC option on my MSI M5 motherboard, did I get that right? I just found the Core Voltage Compensation, and only with that enabled I was able to withstand one hour of Prime95 28.7. Elsewise i would BSOD after 5min.


----------



## iscarriot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> i would use only hwinfo64 for Vcore and temps.
> ignore vid - use Vcore in hwinfo64 only.
> what is your Vcore in hwinfo under 100% load?


found it, numbers same as cpu-z


just changed LLC level to 3, and minimal VCore under load now 1.344 with current 1.392


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscarriot*
> 
> found it, numbers same as cpu-z
> 
> 
> just changed LLC level to 3, and minimal VCore under load now 1.344 with current 1.392


ok, so max cpu load volts is 1.392v, what is your temps at that voltage?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kofferkulli*
> 
> Hi, I am new here and want to get listed too.
> 
> Username: Kofferkulli
> CPU Model: 6600K
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4,8GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4,6GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1,400V
> Vcore: 1,360V
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (140mm air tower cooler, no delid)
> Stability Test1: Prime95 28.7, custom, Max FFT 8, Memory 14000
> Stability Test2: Custom x264, 16 threads, normal, infinite loops over night
> Batch Number: Germany, L545B253
> Ram Speed: XMP 2400 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1,2V
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
> LLC Setting: Msi's Core Voltage Compensation
> Misc Comments: First CPU OC ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is my first CPU OC ever, please have a look at my screenshots and stats. Would like to hear some feedback and any suggestions.
> 
> There is no LLC option on my MSI M5 motherboard, did I get that right? I just found the Core Voltage Compensation, and only with that enabled I was able to withstand one hour of Prime95 28.7. Elsewise i would BSOD after 5min.


Looks good to me!















4.8ghz at 1.37v at max temp of 81C ?


----------



## Kofferkulli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz at 1.37v at max temp of 81C ?


VCore under load, yes. With all case fans running on max. (front, top and back)
And I only reach such high temperatures with Prime. No game pushed me over 75°C, yet.
Although my load VCore changes sometimes. I noticed values of 1,352V 1,360V and 1,368V I understand that that is absolutely normal? As well as an idle voltage of 1,416V?

I just realized, that the Prime test picture shows my idle voltage. Ended the test already.
Here is one while the Test was still running:


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kofferkulli*
> 
> VCore under load, yes. With all case fans running on max. (front, top and back)
> And I only reach such high temperatures with Prime. No game pushed me over 75°C, yet.
> Although my load VCore changes sometimes. I noticed values of 1,352V 1,360V and 1,368V I understand that that is absolutely normal? As well as an idle voltage of 1,416V?
> 
> I just realized, that the Prime test picture shows my idle voltage. Ended the test already.
> Here is one while the Test was still running:


yes, absolutely normal for load volts to move around alot - even when running the same test.
yes, prime small fft should give highest temps.
The only suggestion I would have would be to move to either offset or adaptive cpuV.
The goal here would be to have 1 or less than 1v at idle with 1.37v only at 100% load.
You need to start low on the offset voltage (bios) and raise it in the bios to mach you previous stable voltage of 1.37.


----------



## Kofferkulli

Ahh yes, thanks for reminding me! That is one thing I still have to wrap my head around.
I read about offset/adaptive voltages before. But did not understand it at all. So i fixed my voltages and first wanted to stabilize my oc. In the process of that, I completely forgot about those options.








Since I am not 100% sure how to configure offset or adaptive, I will read more into it and then apply it to my oc.
But as less as I've already read, I got the feeling, that offset is the more stable and safer way to go than adaptive. Did I get that right?


----------



## turbobooster

Few weeks ago bought a i5 6600k, sinds then playing a littele bit with overclocking.
for now 4.7ghz 1.330v in bios, because my bord has no LLC setting it goes to 1.344v using X264 and 1.352v using intel burntest/prime/linx64
cache set at 4.1, (dont now much about this setting, and if i whant to go higher, wat voltage to adjust) So tips are welkom.
Good to use this vcore for 24/7 use. ore better go with adeptive?

system

i5 6600k
msi gaming pro
g-skill f4 ripjaws 3000mhz 15-15-15-35 ( running at 14-15-15-35)
cooler cooler master hyper 212 evo
max core temp using intel burn test 75 degrees celsius


----------



## iscarriot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ok, so max cpu load volts is 1.392v, what is your temps at that voltage?


at voltage 1.392 system is not under load, cpu temp about 31C
but under load it grows to 82-84C


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscarriot*
> 
> at voltage 1.392 system is not under load, cpu temp about 31C
> but under load it grows to 82-84C


ok, but what is Vcore when cpu @ 100% load?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kofferkulli*
> 
> Ahh yes, thanks for reminding me! That is one thing I still have to wrap my head around.
> I read about offset/adaptive voltages before. But did not understand it at all. So i fixed my voltages and first wanted to stabilize my oc. In the process of that, I completely forgot about those options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am not 100% sure how to configure offset or adaptive, I will read more into it and then apply it to my oc.
> But as less as I've already read, I got the feeling, that offset is the more stable and safer way to go than adaptive. Did I get that right?


On Asrock all we have is offset (i have not had any other z170 boards yet) - I usually end up with offset something like +200-330mV depending on the board and the bios (to get a cpu 100% load voltage of ~1.4 - 1.45). There is wide variability in this from board to board - that is why i recommend you start with a low offset - say something like +100mv. Good Luck!


----------



## Telvana

Finally got a 4 hour run on the x264 benchmark with 4.6 GHz on a 6700k at 1.4v and 72C max temp using an EKWB X360 Predator. What I am wondering is, I know 1.45v is considered the safe maximum, but is it considered the safe 24/7 maximum? I didn't pay for the extended Intel warranty and I really don't want to blow this chip up too quickly as I usually don't upgrade every year. Anyone think I should push it further or just be happy at 4.6? Aside from e-peen I don't think the extra couple hundred MHz is worth it, or is it? I have in my mind that I want to hit 4.8 GHz, but I don't want to push the chip too hard for no reason.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telvana*
> 
> Finally got a 4 hour run on the x264 benchmark with 4.6 GHz on a 6700k at 1.4v and 72C max temp using an EKWB X360 Predator. What I am wondering is, I know 1.45v is considered the safe maximum, but is it considered the safe 24/7 maximum? I didn't pay for the extended Intel warranty and I really don't want to blow this chip up too quickly as I usually don't upgrade every year. Anyone think I should push it further or just be happy at 4.6? Aside from e-peen I don't think the extra couple hundred MHz is worth it, or is it? I have in my mind that I want to hit 4.8 GHz, but I don't want to push the chip too hard for no reason.


Very few people use their chip 24/7, and not all loads are equal. When you degrade, you're not going to blow up your chip. It's still going to function, you're just going to have to decrease the multiplier by 1-2. Whether that extra speed is worth it or not is very subjective, and part of it depends on what you do with your computer.


----------



## iscarriot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> ok, but what is Vcore when cpu @ 100% load?


under 100% load is 82-84C


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscarriot*
> 
> under 100% load is 82-84C


ok got it - I would say unless you're able to improve your cooling - you probably shouldn't be pushing any more volts than you already are.


----------



## Telvana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telvana*
> 
> Finally got a 4 hour run on the x264 benchmark with 4.6 GHz on a 6700k at 1.4v and 72C max temp using an EKWB X360 Predator. What I am wondering is, I know 1.45v is considered the safe maximum, but is it considered the safe 24/7 maximum? I didn't pay for the extended Intel warranty and I really don't want to blow this chip up too quickly as I usually don't upgrade every year. Anyone think I should push it further or just be happy at 4.6? Aside from e-peen I don't think the extra couple hundred MHz is worth it, or is it? I have in my mind that I want to hit 4.8 GHz, but I don't want to push the chip too hard for no reason.


Mostly gaming, youtube, etc. I think I'll just leave it at 4.6 GHz and push it harder later if I need some more juice out of it.









I'm going to run the x264 test overnight and if it passes completely I'll go ahead and post my overclock

Thanks!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I would try 4.65 to see if you can squeeze it in.


it went back to crashing..

i dont know what im doing wrong.. i cant seem to OC at all with Skylake, i dont know if its my motherboard or what.. All i did on my SB rig was change the turbo multiplier to 45 and bam, i had exactly what i wanted(Down the line i had to manually push the voltage up to 1.4 and then 1.5 to get it to stay stable, then the motherboard died, thus the Skylake build).. Even the auto OC thing wont produce a stable result which is counter to what others have reported...

Either i got a very, very bad 6700k or something else..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> it went back to crashing..
> 
> i dont know what im doing wrong.. i cant seem to OC at all with Skylake, i dont know if its my motherboard or what.. All i did on my SB rig was change the turbo multiplier to 45 and bam, i had exactly what i wanted(Down the line i had to manually push the voltage up to 1.4 and then 1.5 to get it to stay stable, then the motherboard died, thus the Skylake build).. Even the auto OC thing wont produce a stable result which is counter to what others have reported...
> 
> Either i got a very, very bad 6700k or something else..


I wouldn't say being 1 multiplier down from average makes your chip very, very bad. Below average, sure.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wouldn't say being 1 multiplier down from average makes your chip very, very bad. Below average, sure.


Cept im not sure i can get 4.6 stable and i really WANT 4.6 stable









Really the entire build has been a headache unfortunately. A large chunk of me feels the motherboard is the cause of the issue... right now im even having problems with it holding the settings im entering in the bios when i get into windows.. Im having problems with it not doing the adaptive clockspeed/turboboost the way i want it to and etc... its been a month since my SB desktop dropped dead and i genuinely want my desktop back right about now....

i tried resetting my settings and now im watching the clock speed fluctuate wildly all over the place versus being stable, so its averaging 4.45 as it sweeps from 3.9-4.6 during Aida64..... i do not understand this

Also tried 4.65 as per your suggestion and it just refuses to boot









How do i tell which part of my system is letting down my OC? Temps have stayed under 70, so i dont think its the cooling.... new Corsair HX1000i PSU so that shouldnt be it either...


----------



## Siem

First of all:

Thanks for this thread, helped me out a lot with questions I had about my first Skylake,









Been busy with getting a nice and stable overclock, seems to be okay now!

Did a 10 minute XIT stress test to see if the temps are okay, under full load they are around 80'c at the highest point in the test, only one jump to 85 and that's the highest I seen, besides that it is around 75-78'c during XIT 10 minute CPU stress test

Current overclock: I5-6600K :

vcore: 1.392 V (vcore hardware info 1.400 seen as highest)
Cores : x45
Cache : x45

Temps :
Idle/browsing/playing music/standard tasks : 40- 45 'Celsius
Stress test max temp registered: 85' Celsius

I got a H110i GTX Liquid cooler, running on performance mode, 2 case fans, Predator X3 Evil red edition (airflow seems good to me),
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2x 8GB 3000mhz (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) , 16GB Total Dual Channel,

So my final question was:
Does it seem like a stable enough overclock to use as standard?
Or should I perhaps (for when example gaming) adjust it so that the temperatures are even lower?

I think I'm going to do a little background logging while Gaming just to make sure I'm not hitting too high temperatures...

Thanks in advance


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> First of all:
> 
> Thanks for this thread, helped me out a lot with questions I had about my first Skylake,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy with getting a nice and stable overclock, seems to be okay now!
> 
> Did a 10 minute XIT stress test to see if the temps are okay, under full load they are around 80'c at the highest point in the test, only one jump to 85 and that's the highest I seen, besides that it is around 75-78'c during XIT 10 minute CPU stress test
> 
> Current overclock: I5-6600K :
> 
> vcore: 1.392 V (vcore hardware info 1.400 seen as highest)
> Cores : x45
> Cache : x45
> 
> Temps :
> Idle/browsing/playing music/standard tasks : 40- 45 'Celsius
> Stress test max temp registered: 85' Celsius
> 
> I got a H110i GTX Liquid cooler, running on performance mode, 2 case fans, Predator X3 Evil red edition (airflow seems good to me),
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2x 8GB 3000mhz (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) , 16GB Total Dual Channel,
> 
> So my final question was:
> Does it seem like a stable enough overclock to use as standard?
> Or should I perhaps (for when example gaming) adjust it so that the temperatures are even lower?
> 
> I think I'm going to do a little background logging while Gaming just to make sure I'm not hitting too high temperatures...
> 
> Thanks in advance


i find your idle temps realy high, and for a 4.5ghz i find also your vcore very high, i know not every cpu is the same, but mine runs on 4.5ghz with a vcore of 1.275 set in bios
So try putting down your vcore if you can, maybe it will run at 1.30v/1.35v


----------



## KenjiS

Fingers crossed i may have made progress

On Skylake the BCLK for the CPU is decoupled from everything else correct? so a BCLK of 102.5 should not cause other issues with other items ie drive controllers and etc?

This is still a lot harder than my SB system...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Fingers crossed i may have made progress
> 
> On Skylake the BCLK for the CPU is decoupled from everything else correct? so a BCLK of 102.5 should not cause other issues with other items ie drive controllers and etc?
> 
> This is still a lot harder than my SB system...


You can put the BCLK as high as you want on the K CPUs, no problem.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You can put the BCLK as high as you want on the K CPUs, no problem.


102.5 BCLK, multiplier of 45 and V at 1.35... Running AIDA 64 right now.. that gives me 4.61ghz...

not the best stability test its just one im most familiar with... Turns out i wasnt adjusting voltage before in the BIOS because im stupid.

-edit- Or no... i got 13 minutes at 1.35 and it crashed, 1.36 crashed as well after 7 minutes.. i dont know if i should try 1.37

It seems maybe even 4.6 is undoable for my 6700k...







4.5 seemed stable i just was hoping that 4.6 would give me a bit more performance over my SB rig.. and when it was working and i played with it, my 6700k at 4.6 was decently faster than my SB rig...

-edit 2- Trying 1.365v now... Maybe voltage tweaking isnt helping... is it possible that no matter what voltage i do i just CANT get 4.6... at least not stable?


----------



## Telvana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> 102.5 BCLK, multiplier of 45 and V at 1.35... Running AIDA 64 right now.. that gives me 4.61ghz...
> 
> not the best stability test its just one im most familiar with... Turns out i wasnt adjusting voltage before in the BIOS because im stupid.
> 
> -edit- Or no... i got 13 minutes at 1.35 and it crashed, 1.36 crashed as well.. i dont know if i should try 1.37
> 
> It seems maybe even 4.6 is undoable for my 6700k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 seemed stable i just was hoping that 4.6 would give me a bit more performance over my SB rig.. and when it was working and i played with it, my 6700k at 4.6 was decently faster than my SB rig...


So far I've needed 1.395 volts to hit 4.6 GHz on a 6700k, you might just need more voltage so long as your temps are looking okay still.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telvana*
> 
> So far I've needed 1.395 volts to hit 4.6 GHz on a 6700k, you might just need more voltage so long as your temps are looking okay still.


is that type of voltage safe? like 1.4 or so? i will slowly inch up towards that then if thats ok...

1.365v seems to have done the trick... 40 minutes and going... 71-72 degree average...

-edit- i also dropped ram to stock non XMP profile DDR4 2133, Where should i put the RAM to start? its DDR4 3200 supposedly.. Should the RAM hurt my OC?


----------



## CannedBullets

Is 1.3V a good voltage to start with if I'm testing to get a stable 4.5 GHz OC?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Is 1.3V a good voltage to start with if I'm testing to get a stable 4.5 GHz OC?


Mine seemed good at 4.5ghz and 1.3v but i didnt test it much..

Seems the jump from 4.5 to 4.6 on my sample required a bit more juice, its still running stress tests with zero signs of problems..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You can put the BCLK as high as you want on the K CPUs, no problem.


Well.. at ~400+ it starts to be slightly hard








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> First of all:
> 
> Did a 10 minute XIT stress test to see if the temps are okay, under full load they are around 80'c at the highest point in the test, only one jump to 85 and that's the highest I seen, besides that it is around 75-78'c during XIT 10 minute CPU stress test
> 
> So my final question was:
> Does it seem like a stable enough overclock to use as standard?
> Thanks in advance


If that's all you tested with, then nope it'll fall over as soon as you do something useful. I assume XIT = XTU stress test which is quite useless. Just do what you see recommended here, even 4 loops of x264 will give you better indication and if pushing RAM then of course checking that is stable too.


----------



## KenjiS

I decided to back down to 4.5...

I didnt like how hot my room was getting from 4.6 and how loud my rig was getting and the fact it wasnt clocking down or getting quiet after ending a stress test.. Granted games and stuff wont be as punishing but i just didnt like it, my Skylake copy wont do 4.6-4.7 so easily and ive accepted that

*edit*This thing is just crashing randomly, i dont know what its problem is...i may try reinstalling windows because it seems random drivers are crashing and my instabilities may not be OC related... Either that or the drivers for this motherboard are garbage.. im really regretting this motherboard right about now FWIW


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> is that type of voltage safe? like 1.4 or so? i will slowly inch up towards that then if thats ok...
> 
> 1.365v seems to have done the trick... 40 minutes and going... 71-72 degree average...
> 
> -edit- i also dropped ram to stock non XMP profile DDR4 2133, Where should i put the RAM to start? its DDR4 3200 supposedly.. Should the RAM hurt my OC?


I'm not sure why you asked somebody who asked me what voltage is safe to figure out what voltage is safe.







The safe voltage parameters are in the OP. If the average overclock is 4.7 @ 1.4v, then a whole lot of people are going to be in a world of hurt if it turns out 1.4v is not safe.

Personally, my hands and feet are cold, my CPU is at 100% load all the time, but the TDP of Skylake is too low to make a dent in this large room. Of course, if my computer outputs enough heat to heat my room up, summer would suck.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not sure why you asked somebody who asked me what voltage is safe to figure out what voltage is safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The safe voltage parameters are in the OP. If the average overclock is 4.7 @ 1.4v, then a whole lot of people are going to be in a world of hurt if it turns out 1.4v is not safe.
> 
> Personally, my hands and feet are cold, my CPU is at 100% load all the time, but the TDP of Skylake is too low to make a dent in this large room. Of course, if my computer outputs enough heat to heat my room up, summer would suck.


Fair enough, i guess its my current "im completely exhausted with this" attitude towards this build that has given me a lot of problems... this has not been the smoothest build ive done.. im kinda starting to feel i need to return the motherboard and get the Maximus VIII Formula instead because of a bunch of the problems im having...


----------



## Maximillion

_I'm new to this OC thing and it's late so excuse my potential ignorance._

I'm running a 6600K @4.5Ghz / 1.325V. I reached this pretty much based on suggestions and it seems to be running "stable" for my rig. I have an Asus Z170-K and Corsair DDR4 3000MHz, which I'm using the XMP profile for.

Anyway, to the actual question. Originally I was running my voltage in "manual" mode @ 1.325V, which worked fine. But I saw suggestions in a couple YT vids to switch to "adaptive" mode so it's not unnecessarily running at an increased voltage all the time. When I attempt this I get blue-screen'd trying to boot into Windows 10. Is there a known reason for this?


----------



## error-id10t

Did you set LLC to 4 or 5 and actually check you specified Adaptive voltage correctly..? eg. It's showing 1.325v there (dumb question I know.. but, mistakes happen).


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> is that type of voltage safe? like 1.4 or so? i will slowly inch up towards that then if thats ok...
> 
> 1.365v seems to have done the trick... 40 minutes and going... 71-72 degree average...
> 
> -edit- i also dropped ram to stock non XMP profile DDR4 2133, Where should i put the RAM to start? its DDR4 3200 supposedly.. Should the RAM hurt my OC?


If I were you, I would work on CPU and RAM OC independently. Lock down your CPU so you KNOW it is stable before messing with RAM. Technically, Skylake only supports 2133Mhz RAM, so anything above that is an overclock, and may require additional DRAM voltage, as well as VCCIO and VCCSA. The memory controller is on the CPU, so yes, they can affect each other.

EDIT - Meant to say start with auto, which should be 2133Mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> _I'm new to this OC thing and it's late so excuse my potential ignorance._
> 
> I'm running a 6600K @4.5Ghz / 1.325V. I reached this pretty much based on suggestions and it seems to be running "stable" for my rig. I have an Asus Z170-K and Corsair DDR4 3000MHz, which I'm using the XMP profile for.
> 
> Anyway, to the actual question. Originally I was running my voltage in "manual" mode @ 1.325V, which worked fine. But I saw suggestions in a couple YT vids to switch to "adaptive" mode so it's not unnecessarily running at an increased voltage all the time. When I attempt this I get blue-screen'd trying to boot into Windows 10. Is there a known reason for this?


You may need to try adaptive with a positive offset. Adaptive will only increase voltage at the top end, but the offset will apply throughout the range. You may be experiencing instability somewhere else in the range, or stepping up from low idle voltage to higher load voltages.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Fair enough, i guess its my current "im completely exhausted with this" attitude towards this build that has given me a lot of problems... this has not been the smoothest build ive done.. im kinda starting to feel i need to return the motherboard and get the Maximus VIII Formula instead because of a bunch of the problems im having...


If you are running with the block set at anything other than "100" then make sure when you OC that you set your RAM to defaults at first, try out your cpu OC then start on your RAM OC. Yes, the block is uncoupled but it still affects the RAM speed. Whether or not your board makes any adjustment selections based on block I have no idea; my M8 Hero will change the RAM speed selections based off block but yours might not. Might be a great idea to list your rig specs and maybe someone with the same setup might help?

Good luck.


----------



## Siem

Thanks for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i find your idle temps realy high, and for a 4.5ghz i find also your vcore very high, i know not every cpu is the same, but mine runs on 4.5ghz with a vcore of 1.275 set in bios
> So try putting down your vcore if you can, maybe it will run at 1.30v/1.35v


Thanks for the reply,

I tried 1.25 at first and was going up a little bit, at first when I tried 1.350 @ 4.4ghz it seemed to be okay but got very hot, I managed to get to 4.590 @ 1.950 but that definitely was out of my comfort zone,

Last night I decided that 4.4 GHz was probably enough, the extra .200 wouldn't make too big of a difference anyway or at least that's really needed in my situation...

When I benchmarked with x264 last night on the recommended settings and the version downloaded from here, it seemed that I was too tired last night to really realise what I was doing...

So right now these are my settings:
Clocks : x44
Cache: x44
vcore : 1.340 v (fixed)

Everything else really is on the normal values, I've first wanted to see if I could manage to get it stable without too much variables to worry about...

I've heard about some chips being a bit more difficult to overclock, & I've noticed that when I go above 4.5ghz I get difficulties with the vcore (I BSOD) , the max I'm daring to go is 1.390 and that's already abit out of my comfort zone, I think my H110i GTX deffinitely does a great job cooling, but I was wondering two things:

Could it be that I have an average/harder to overclock chip?
What temperatures would be advised for: Idle/Normal/Gaming (Stress testing chart on the OP is very nice) ?

I've checked the charts of others with the I5 -6600k and it seemed that most of them can go 4.5ghz on far less vcore ...even less then I need for my 4.4ghz

(Motherboard: Asrock Gaming k6+ )


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well.. at ~400+ it starts to be slightly hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's all you tested with, then nope it'll fall over as soon as you do something useful. I assume XIT = XTU stress test which is quite useless. Just do what you see recommended here, even 4 loops of x264 will give you better indication and if pushing RAM then of course checking that is stable too.


Thanks for the reply

Before I start x264 I wanted to run XTU as a "lower" check first so I could manage to pass that first,
as recommended in the OP I wanted to let the x264 run overnight to check for absolute stability, but first I've got some other things to worry about.

Thanks for the advice
PS: Ram is 100 % standard


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Before I start x264 I wanted to run XTU as a "lower" check first so I could manage to pass that first,
> as recommended in the OP I wanted to let the x264 run overnight to check for absolute stability, but first I've got some other things to worry about.
> 
> Thanks for the advice
> PS: Ram is 100 % standard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Thanks for the
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I tried 1.25 at first and was going up a little bit, at first when I tried 1.350 @ 4.4ghz it seemed to be okay but got very hot, I managed to get to 4.590 @ 1.950 but that definitely was out of my comfort zone,
> 
> Last night I decided that 4.4 GHz was probably enough, the extra .200 wouldn't make too big of a difference anyway or at least that's really needed in my situation...
> 
> When I benchmarked with x264 last night on the recommended settings and the version downloaded from here, it seemed that I was too tired last night to really realise what I was doing...
> 
> So right now these are my settings:
> Clocks : x44
> Cache: x44
> vcore : 1.340 v (fixed)
> 
> Everything else really is on the normal values, I've first wanted to see if I could manage to get it stable without too much variables to worry about...
> 
> I've heard about some chips being a bit more difficult to overclock, & I've noticed that when I go above 4.5ghz I get difficulties with the vcore (I BSOD) , the max I'm daring to go is 1.390 and that's already abit out of my comfort zone, I think my H110i GTX deffinitely does a great job cooling, but I was wondering two things:
> 
> Could it be that I have an average/harder to overclock chip?
> What temperatures would be advised for: Idle/Normal/Gaming (Stress testing chart on the OP is very nice) ?
> 
> I've checked the charts of others with the I5 -6600k and it seemed that most of them can go 4.5ghz on far less vcore ...even less then I need for my 4.4ghz
> 
> (Motherboard: Asrock Gaming k6+ )


Well I at least got a few steps further: http://prntscr.com/ad50yu

I've completely reset the UEFI bios to all default, from there on out I worked trough all the settings, everything is done on the motherboard and there is absolutely no over-clocking utility (except for MSI Gaming app, for the MSI GTX 970) present on my system.

I have no idea what changed, or what settings caused my problems.

I'm going to try to get it as stable as I can, are there any hints or tips I could use in my situation?

Thanks everyone & thanks in advance


----------



## SteveRo

Siem - I will assume you are ocing either 6600k or 6700k (not non-k).
Not sure if anyone told you but with a k cpu most mobo's will allow you to downclock the cache independent from the core clock.
Asrock defaults to 39x for the cache - i suggest you try to do the same, also keep your memory low - focus only on the core clock.


----------



## TheXes

Hey guys,

Quick question,
if I send my CPU to SL to delid and reseal it for me to improve my temps and something going to happen with my CPU like 1 year later (no over volt or over temp or anything) just a something which is normally covered by warranty. Will Intell see that I delided my CPU and denied the warranty or they cannot tell and they will fix/replace it?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question,
> if I send my CPU to SL to delid and reseal it for me to improve my temps and something going to happen with my CPU like 1 year later (no over volt or over temp or anything) just a something which is normally covered by warranty. Will Intell see that I delided my CPU and denied the warranty or they cannot tell and they will fix/replace it?


It's is safe to assume any warranty claims will be denied if you delid your CPU. Even if you reseal it. I have heard of claims getting approved however after the delid but that is not typical.


----------



## TheXes

Is it likely to die a CPU out of nowhere?
I mean I never had any issues with CPU s so far.
I mean what is chance that I will need that warranty?
I don't want to lose the warranty but I want lower temps as well.


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Siem - I will assume you are ocing either 6600k or 6700k (not non-k).
> Not sure if anyone told you but with a k cpu most mobo's will allow you to downclock the cache independent from the core clock.
> Asrock defaults to 39x for the cache - i suggest you try to do the same, also keep your memory low - focus only on the core clock.


Thanks!

Just got back from 2 x264 loops, temps seem to be a bit high (80'c max)
prntscr.com/ad5yvw

I think I'm going to try and finetune the vcore even more, hopefully will get some temperature loss.

I however do not noticed any instability whatsoever; so I'm glad I got this far !

Thanks for the tip also, I've noticed that most people with 4.4 overclocks have set their cache to 4.2, however I remember that in the OP
the chart showed that cache doesn't change too much: So is it really needed in my case? Or would it be better to leave it around 3.9/4.0/4.2?

Thanks,
Kindest regards


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Is it likely to die a CPU out of nowhere?
> I mean I never had any issues with CPU s so far.
> I mean what is chance that I will need that warranty?
> I don't want to lose the warranty but I want lower temps as well.


Most problems will arise early in the life of the CPU. If it is functioning just fine now more than likely you will never have any issues as long as temps and voltages remain within tolerance. I delidded my 6700k and could not be happier with the results. I can run it at 4.9 ghz 24/7 game stable at 1.44V. That was 4.8 stable before delid so only one ghz gain on OC but at that high of an overclock the voltage required jumps up a lot. Temps however dropped by around 12 degrees average and even more under full load.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> Siem - I will assume you are ocing either 6600k or 6700k (not non-k).
> Not sure if anyone told you but with a k cpu most mobo's will allow you to downclock the cache independent from the core clock.
> Asrock defaults to 39x for the cache - i suggest you try to do the same, also keep your memory low - focus only on the core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Just got back from 2 x264 loops, temps seem to be a bit high (80'c max)
> prntscr.com/ad5yvw
> 
> I think I'm going to try and finetune the vcore even more, hopefully will get some temperature loss.
> 
> I however do not noticed any instability whatsoever; so I'm glad I got this far !
> 
> Thanks for the tip also, I've noticed that most people with 4.4 overclocks have set their cache to 4.2, however I remember that in the OP
> the chart showed that cache doesn't change too much: So is it really needed in my case? Or would it be better to leave it around 3.9/4.0/4.2?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kindest regards
Click to expand...

Did I read your previous post correctly? Did you really run the chip at 1.9V please do not do that!!! You will fry it very quickly. Also what type of cooler are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Just put in an order for a 4.8ghz SL binned 6700k with delid









Now i just need to finish getting my 3600mhz ram oc dialed in so i can get my current 6700k charted.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Just got back from 2 x264 loops, temps seem to be a bit high (80'c max)
> prntscr.com/ad5yvw
> 
> I think I'm going to try and finetune the vcore even more, hopefully will get some temperature loss.
> 
> I however do not noticed any instability whatsoever; so I'm glad I got this far !
> 
> Thanks for the tip also, I've noticed that most people with 4.4 overclocks have set their cache to 4.2, however I remember that in the OP
> the chart showed that cache doesn't change too much: So is it really needed in my case? Or would it be better to leave it around 3.9/4.0/4.2?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kindest regards


To make sure cache does not hold you back - i would keep it at 39x but thats just my preference.


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Did I read your previous post correctly? Did you really run the chip at 1.9V please do not do that!!! You will fry it very quickly. Also what type of cooler are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm using a H110I GTX Liquid cooling (corsair), pump on max performance & with two case fans @ max rpm
The chip was not "fixed" at 1.9 of course, it was only during a test to see if my system wouldnt crash. However it seems to be okay now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> To make sure cache does not hold you back - i would keep it at 39x but thats just my preference.


Thanks ,

At this moment I'm just back from running a successful x264 two loops,
With the following:
Vcore: 1.265
Clock: x44
Cache: x44 (Did not yet see your post before running benchmark/last edit)

Average temp HWinfo: 73.5 'c
Minimal temp HWinfo: 36'c
Maxim temp HWinfo: 80'c

Does these temps/vcore seem good enough to use as my standard?

I'm not sure if I can push the vcore any lower at 4.4ghz, however I will try the x39 cache and keep the clock at 44 and see how that works for me

Thanks everyone for their great help and suggestions, means a lot !


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> I'm using a H110I GTX Liquid cooling (corsair), pump on max performance & with two case fans @ max rpm
> The chip was not "fixed" at 1.9 of course, it was only during a test to see if my system wouldnt crash. However it seems to be okay now.
> Thanks ,
> 
> At this moment I'm just back from running a successful x264 two loops,
> With the following:
> Vcore: 1.265
> Clock: x44
> Cache: x44 (Did not yet see your post before running benchmark/last edit)
> 
> Average temp HWinfo: 73.5 'c
> Minimal temp HWinfo: 36'c
> Maxim temp HWinfo: 80'c
> 
> Does these temps/vcore seem good enough to use as my standard?
> 
> I'm not sure if I can push the vcore any lower at 4.4ghz, however I will try the x39 cache and keep the clock at 44 and see how that works for me
> 
> Thanks everyone for their great help and suggestions, means a lot !


low temp of 36C seems high, what is your zero load temp with no oc?









edit - by zero load at no oc - i mean when at uefi defaults.


----------



## BoredErica

Ehh, post update of the latest ASUS UEFI, I forgot to reoverclock my cache.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Did I read your previous post correctly? Did you really run the chip at 1.9V please do not do that!!! You will fry it very quickly. Also what type of cooler are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a H110I GTX Liquid cooling (corsair), pump on max performance & with two case fans @ max rpm
> The chip was not "fixed" at 1.9 of course, it was only during a test to see if my system wouldnt crash. However it seems to be okay now.
Click to expand...

I don't care if it's fixed at 1.9 or not. At 100% full load under any stress test you should not let voltage get above 1.5 as the absolute maximum. 1.9 is insane. This can destroy your ship even if you run in for a few minutes. I would be shocked if even that short period of time you ran that high didn't at the very least knock of a good bit of life span on the chip.

Edit: how has nobody else cAught this? As a forum community we should never let that slip. He is going to destroy his chip if he keeps experimenting like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheXes

With the latest Hero Alpha bios patch 1504 I have a bit of problem.
When I click on Q-Fan control (F6) and cancel the whole bios just froze.
I clicked there again then run a test but after the test finished I couldn't click on "OK" as the system was frozen again.
However I managed to setup with the old fashion way. (Set with numbers but not on the graph)

Could someone test it for me please?
(I flashed the Bios from my C drive without and CPU OC)


----------



## KenjiS

Well i decided to dump windows and start from scratch, im getting a lot less instability now... i guess my gut was right, a bunch of my stability problems had nothing to do with trying to dial the OC in...

Looks like 4.6 @ 1.368 is stable for me now. Running another 4 passes of the h264 stress test (I switched... before it couldnt do 1 pass of this test without crashing)


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't care if it's fixed at 1.9 or not. At 100% full load under any stress test you should not let voltage get above 1.5 as the absolute maximum. 1.9 is insane. This can destroy your ship even if you run in for a few minutes. I would be shocked if even that short period of time you ran that high didn't at the very least knock of a good bit of life span on the chip.
> 
> Edit: how has nobody else cAught this? As a forum community we should never let that slip. He is going to destroy his chip if he keeps experimenting like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, yes, at first i thought it was a typo - but i concur with you - anything over 1.5 for any period of time stands a chance of hurting the chip.
Is there as yet any data to tell us how a skylake degrads with high volts?








How much engineering margin is there in the 1.5v spec?
All engineers include margin - i wonder how much? 10%?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't care if it's fixed at 1.9 or not. At 100% full load under any stress test you should not let voltage get above 1.5 as the absolute maximum. 1.9 is insane. This can destroy your ship even if you run in for a few minutes. I would be shocked if even that short period of time you ran that high didn't at the very least knock of a good bit of life span on the chip.
> 
> Edit: how has nobody else cAught this? As a forum community we should never let that slip. He is going to destroy his chip if he keeps experimenting like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only loosely read all the posts. I have the safe voltage parameters in the first post, people just don't read it. 1.9 seems like a typo, I doubt the motherboard/UEFI will allow for that by default.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I only loosely read all the posts. I have the safe voltage parameters in the first post, people just don't read it. 1.9 seems like a typo, I doubt the motherboard/UEFI will allow for that by default.


That's what I thought at first but when I asked him he seemed like it was a real reading. (Shrugs) I wasn't blaming anyone lol more or less making a joke haha. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way it wasn't aimed at you.


----------



## SteveRo

interesting ... - "ASRock must have an interesting relationship with Intel, as despite the chip maker going to some length to disable overclocking on its non-K Skylake CPUs, ASRock continues to make it possible. In this latest instance, it's used an external clock generator on two of its motherboards, which circumvents an Intel update that closed a previous loophole

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/asrock-just-unlocked-intel-processors-for-overclocking-again/

edit ... and ... - http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asrock-non-z170-bclk-overclocking-motherboards,31362.html


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well i decided to dump windows and start from scratch, im getting a lot less instability now... i guess my gut was right, a bunch of my stability problems had nothing to do with trying to dial the OC in...
> 
> Looks like 4.6 @ 1.368 is stable for me now. Running another 4 passes of the h264 stress test (I switched... before it couldnt do 1 pass of this test without crashing)


Yeah. If I had a dollar for every time I've run sfc/scannow and chkdsk /f on Windows 10 x64 I'd have a pocketful of cash. Seems like some updates trash things, dunno. But I still keep good backups as well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah. If I had a dollar for every time I've run sfc/scannow and chkdsk /f on Windows 10 x64 I'd have a pocketful of cash. Seems like some updates trash things, dunno. But I still keep good backups as well.


And /sfc scannow could use a highly clocked chip so it runs faster.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> And /sfc scannow could use a highly clocked chip so it runs faster.


4.8 will have to do for mine, and barely at that.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah. If I had a dollar for every time I've run sfc/scannow and chkdsk /f on Windows 10 x64 I'd have a pocketful of cash. Seems like some updates trash things, dunno. But I still keep good backups as well.


Tell me about it, part of me wanted to just stick with 8.1 but last i checked 10 is where everyones going eventually... so i might as well get used to it..

Still running stable during stress testing.. temps about 71. Which isnt shabby at all


----------



## BoredErica

Skyrim stress test... Obviously the CPU can't keep up perfectly, but considering all the things I was throwing at it, it performed admirably. See that orange and red line getting so close to each other?

950 Pro kept up I think, it's an all around fast drive, with even faster sequentials, reading all the large texture files.


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't care if it's fixed at 1.9 or not. At 100% full load under any stress test you should not let voltage get above 1.5 as the absolute maximum. 1.9 is insane. This can destroy your ship even if you run in for a few minutes. I would be shocked if even that short period of time you ran that high didn't at the very least knock of a good bit of life span on the chip.
> 
> Edit: how has nobody else cAught this? As a forum community we should never let that slip. He is going to destroy his chip if he keeps experimenting like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow I'm extremely sorry for this error it was a typing mistake and I would never put it to such extreme voltages!

My apologies, what I meant was that I did not ever got it above 1.390, as I found 1.400 out of my comfort zone

Excuse me for the misunderstanding and the typo, and thanks for the awareness!


----------



## BoredErica

I think my Hero board only allows for 1.7v max by default. It might have an LN2 mode to allow for more. Having the voltages color coded helps. If the voltage shows up in red, you know something's up.


----------



## TheXes

Two weeks ago I had the issue read in spoiler, out of nowhere. TLDR (Stuttering unplayable games and windows).
Today I installed realbenchmark (the newest version) and it asked me to turn on HPET in order to submit my scores.
I did... but from then I had the same issue.. Terrible lag even with open chrome .... I turned off and working fine again.
Probably I did the same thing last time but did notice.
Any ideas why is that or any fix? I never heard of this before...

EDIT:

I cannot find in my bios or in the manual where to turn on/off HPET in the bios.

bcdedit /set useplatformcolock ture - that was the CMD line to activate in Windows.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Something happened with my PC last night. I need a bit of help please.
> 
> After a some settings change in bios (fans mainly nothing special) I had a black screen error msg:
> 
> BlInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a
> 
> I think from then my system is very slow.
> Even chome is very slow.
> I cannot play games (Witcher 3, Battlefield 4) they have a terrible lag.
> 
> I will explain what happened yesterday night.
> So I played with my friend with couple of games without any issues.
> 
> I copied a big file to my external drive (through usb3) and I noticed there is a turbo option in AIsuite3 So I used it it tried to install something in order to work but after 15 mins suck on a same position I cancelled it.
> When I turned on turbo I cannot see my hard drive. If it is on normal I can. I copied the file and removed the drive.
> 
> After that I wanted to tweak the system and I realized my CPU usage is a bit high due to asus com process at the background. I thought it is connected to the AIsuite 3 so I removed the app.
> Changed the Fan profiles in the bios then went back to Win and played with Project Cars.
> I noticed the game is weirdly lagging, I thought due to SLI issues or something so I restarted the PC.
> Same lag.. So I reinstalled nv driver with DDU.
> I was sick of my wheels re calibrating so I tried BF4 instead. When I look around game is smooth but when I move Terrible lag.. unbearable. Never seen anything like that before.
> I went to the BIOS reset to default then CMOS reset but same problem.
> I even reinstalled AIsuite 3 .. but same issue.
> Tried to reinstall every Asus driver (chipset etc)...nothing
> Run a sfc /scan now .. still the same.
> Run a disk check... same problem...
> What I have noticed which is more than weird is that when I rebooted my PC once my keyboard wasn't available, I mean If I pressed any bottom on windows logon screen nothing happened. I changed USB port.. same problem.
> I did a full shutdown (not just a restart) and that fixed the issue.
> When I tried Witcher 3 it was awful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same a BF4 1 pressed ESC and I couldn't click on EXIT so I had to use my keyboard to navigate to Exit in order to close the game...
> Oh yes I also restored my PC my PC from 23/02/2016 but still the same problem.
> 
> I'm quite desperate ..
> Is windows corrupted ? - but then windows should shows some error when I run checks
> CPU? I was over clocked on 4.6 @1.38 stable tested always under 78C with water cooling
> Ram? Used on XMP but with manual settings (so not the profile itself)
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really have no idea.. :S
> 
> Sorry I forgot.
> Windows 10 64bit.
> Asus M8H A
> Corsair 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
> FSP 700w Gold
> 970 SLI
> 2 SDD
> 2 HDD


----------



## KenjiS

Still running stress tests with no crashes...

Temps still at 71 or so.. gonna let it go another hour or so i think and then i think ill call it stable..

FYI after i started getting a "feel" for my boards tricks i tried 4.7 at 1.4 volts and it wouldnt boot, instant blue screen. 4.6 is my limit. And voltage higher than 1.37 pushes temps more than i am ok with.. It ushes to 80-81 and thats really not ok. im at 1.36 and stable with good temps

I might be able to have 4.7, but id need to change out my H110i for something else or adapt to a push/pull which isnt possible in my case


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't care if it's fixed at 1.9 or not. At 100% full load under any stress test you should not let voltage get above 1.5 as the absolute maximum. 1.9 is insane. This can destroy your ship even if you run in for a few minutes. I would be shocked if even that short period of time you ran that high didn't at the very least knock of a good bit of life span on the chip.
> 
> Edit: how has nobody else cAught this? As a forum community we should never let that slip. He is going to destroy his chip if he keeps experimenting like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow I'm extremely sorry for this error it was a typing mistake and I would never put it to such extreme voltages!
> 
> My apologies, what I meant was that I did not ever got it above 1.390, as I found 1.400 out of my comfort zone
> 
> Excuse me for the misunderstanding and the typo, and thanks for the awareness!
Click to expand...

oh thank god haha. I think 1.9 would actually fry the chip as soon as you powered it up. I could just imagine all the transistors strain and fizzle out by the millions as 1.9v gets shoved through them.

1.39 is perfectly fine. I try to keep below the 1.4 range too because of temps, and because I seem to be at a voltage wall with my 6600k. i'm at [email protected] and to get 4.8 even some what stable with x264 it takes 1.42v and the temps at that level are kinda on the high side. 100mv for a 100mhz overclock is too high for me.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> oh thank god haha. I think 1.9 would actually fry the chip as soon as you powered it up. I could just imagine all the transistors strain and fizzle out by the millions as 1.9v gets shoved through them.
> 
> 1.39 is perfectly fine. I try to keep below the 1.4 range too because of temps, and because I seem to be at a voltage wall with my 6600k. i'm at [email protected] and to get 4.8 even some what stable with x264 it takes 1.42v and the temps at that level are kinda on the high side. 100mv for a 100mhz overclock is too high for me.


Kinda sound like you're in my boat too..

I agree, 4.6 was easy, even getting there was hard.. 4.5 for me was doable about 1.32, 4.6 is 1.36, 4.7 wouldnt boot at 1.4 so i said enough.. I tried higher voltages on 4.6 and kept stepping down till it was unstable.. So far im doing well though ive barely tested in real world.. but my stress tests went ok so.. no reason to think it wont work otherwise


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> oh thank god haha. I think 1.9 would actually fry the chip as soon as you powered it up. I could just imagine all the transistors strain and fizzle out by the millions as 1.9v gets shoved through them.
> 
> 1.39 is perfectly fine. I try to keep below the 1.4 range too because of temps, and because I seem to be at a voltage wall with my 6600k. i'm at [email protected] and to get 4.8 even some what stable with x264 it takes 1.42v and the temps at that level are kinda on the high side. 100mv for a 100mhz overclock is too high for me.


Valguar did it on air once iirc. and made it through a superpi. But you would have to confirm that with him. That was years ago with an ivy.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Skylake chips seem to easily reach 4.5-4.7 but there is clearly a voltage wall around that point. Some chips might go higher, some lower, but at a certain point they just start begging for voltage to have any sort of stability


----------



## chronicfx

I am one of the lucky ones, although I will not do an overnight of X264 with it, I have managed to finish Dragon age inquisition and the new Tomb Raider and two nights of the division (about two months total) without a crash







Does that count for the chart Darkwizzle... Haven't been to the garage yet...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am one of the lucky ones, although I will not do an overnight of X264 with it, I have managed to finish Dragon age inquisition and the new Tomb Raider and two nights of the division (about two months total) without a crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that count for the chart Darkwizzle... Haven't been to the garage yet...


It's not enough to enter the main chart.

Charting spoiler says this:

Quote:


> To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the follow requirements:
> Prime v28.7 1 hour
> OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
> Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
> Prime v27.9 3 hours
> IBT 3 hours
> x264 16T 5 hours
> Realbench 5 hours


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's not enough to enter the main chart.
> 
> Charting spoiler says this:


Well I am for CPU rights! No harsh CPU testing will be done by me (at this time)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Well I am for CPU rights! No harsh CPU testing will be done by me (at this time)


Rendering is not really that harsh. You can submit in the secondary chart if you'd like.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Well I am for CPU rights! No harsh CPU testing will be done by me (at this time)


Prime95 28.7 FMA3 small FFT's, do it.


----------



## KenjiS

I think im going to be ripping this system apart and returning the motherboard..

I had it all stable in stress testing..but the minute i do any real things the computer just goes to heck in a handbasket -sigh-


----------



## Nenkitsune

what sort of issues are you having relating to OCing and your mobo? I looked and you have a like, 400 dollar mobo o.o

mine is a budgetish gigabyte board. I think I paid 125 for it. I plopped in my cpu, ramped up the voltage, and went straight to 4.6ghz without even trying, and only did fine tweaking once I realized I could get 4.7 with the same voltage it takes to hit 4.6 (though I have a 6600k and I'm sure you have a 6700k)

hell, overclocking my ram was just as easy. I set all the clocks to the standard rates for stock frequencies, set voltage to 1.35v, and went straight to 3000mhz without a hitch. Any higher though and I run into insane issues like critical system files not being found on boot (basically, the "windows is dead, time to reinstall") error, but as soon as I go back down to 3000mhz the system loads fine.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> what sort of issues are you having relating to OCing and your mobo? I looked and you have a like, 400 dollar mobo o.o
> 
> mine is a budgetish gigabyte board. I think I paid 125 for it. I plopped in my cpu, ramped up the voltage, and went straight to 4.6ghz without even trying, and only did fine tweaking once I realized I could get 4.7 with the same voltage it takes to hit 4.6 (though I have a 6600k and I'm sure you have a 6700k)
> 
> hell, overclocking my ram was just as easy. I set all the clocks to the standard rates for stock frequencies, set voltage to 1.35v, and went straight to 3000mhz without a hitch. Any higher though and I run into insane issues like critical system files not being found on boot (basically, the "windows is dead, time to reinstall") error, but as soon as I go back down to 3000mhz the system loads fine.


Its not the OC causing the issues, i turned it off and it still crashes the minute i try to play anything, its the drivers related to the motherboard, and if i remove said drivers then i dont have things like internet access... There are other HUGE disappointments with this motherboard, ie, the audio (a huge reason i bought it) only works through the front panel connectors and im very disappointed in its quality. which is likely more to do with the front panel connectors (Which stink) than the actual audio implementation...

Been through all the troubleshooting stuff and my gut just says the motherboard seems to be the root cause of the issue, its not the OC part that has me returning it (As i said, the OC itself isnt causing the problem)


----------



## Nenkitsune

ah. I had some problems with EMI noise in my headphones on my motherboard. Luckily the realtek software lets me reassign jacks to different things. It was like it had too much gain. The line in jack has a lot less gain (so it doesn't get as loud, but still PLENTY loud) and has absolutely no noise.

I can imagine your frustration though with buying such an expensive board and having such a horrible experience with it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its not the OC causing the issues, i turned it off and it still crashes the minute i try to play anything, its the drivers related to the motherboard, and if i remove said drivers then i dont have things like internet access... There are other HUGE disappointments with this motherboard, ie, the audio (a huge reason i bought it) only works through the front panel connectors and im very disappointed in its quality. which is likely more to do with the front panel connectors (Which stink) than the actual audio implementation...
> 
> Been through all the troubleshooting stuff and my gut just says the motherboard seems to be the root cause of the issue, its not the OC part that has me returning it (As i said, the OC itself isnt causing the problem)


What motherboard are you using again?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What motherboard are you using again?


MSI Z170A M9 ACK

And yeah, even if it wasnt a $400 motherboard id still be disappointed....


----------



## CannedBullets

Is it really necessary to set voltage from manual to adaptive after you've determined your overclock is stable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Is it really necessary to set voltage from manual to adaptive after you've determined your overclock is stable?


Not, it's not necessary, strictly speaking.


----------



## tone1492

Received my 6600K and MSI Z170 SLI from Newegg on Tues. I am stable at 4.6 1.36v for 2 hours using x264 with the settings suggested by the OP. Not sure if I will try and hit 4.7 since I have some headroom or try and dial down the voltage and shut down at 4.6. I will run 16 loops of x264 at my current settings. If I pass I will post validated pics and chart. All C States and Speed Step was disabled during stress testing btw since the pics show speed step enabled. I really am impressed with this cheap motherboard.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Yup, z170 budget boards seem to be pretty feature packed and pretty good for budget overclockers. I would try dialing the voltage down below 1.35 and see if its still stable. It might be like mine and do 4.7 at the same voltage as 4.6

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## tone1492

No I crash on 4.7Ghz at 1.36v. I will do some voltage dial down testing before I go back to work on Friday.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Two weeks ago I had the issue read in spoiler, out of nowhere. TLDR (Stuttering unplayable games and windows).
> Today I installed realbenchmark (the newest version) and it asked me to turn on HPET in order to submit my scores.
> I did... but from then I had the same issue.. Terrible lag even with open chrome .... I turned off and working fine again.
> Probably I did the same thing last time but did notice.
> Any ideas why is that or any fix? I never heard of this before...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I cannot find in my bios or in the manual where to turn on/off HPET in the bios.
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformcolock ture - that was the CMD line to activate in Windows.


Not unusual for there to be no settings for HPET in BIOS. But like you saw, you can turn it on/off in windows and some benchmarks require it. I use it for HWBOT x265 but otherwise turn it back off in Windows as it actually slows some benchmarks.
To deactivate use an elevated command prompt and enter bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
Not sure how it could relate to your problems though.


----------



## TheXes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not unusual for there to be no settings for HPET in BIOS. But like you saw, you can turn it on/off in windows and some benchmarks require it. I use it for HWBOT x265 but otherwise turn it back off in Windows as it actually slows some benchmarks.
> To deactivate use an elevated command prompt and enter bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> Not sure how it could relate to your problems though.


Not sure tbh. I work in IT it and build some pcs myself but never seen anythink like this before.
It literally "kills" my pc. Chrome loads for 3-4 sec insted of 0.1. Games are unplayable insted of 144 fps... I would love to know why is that.. :-/


----------



## Nenkitsune

actually after some google searches, HPET causing issues like you're describing has been happening for quite some time.


----------



## Siem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> oh thank god haha. I think 1.9 would actually fry the chip as soon as you powered it up. I could just imagine all the transistors strain and fizzle out by the millions as 1.9v gets shoved through them.
> 
> 1.39 is perfectly fine. I try to keep below the 1.4 range too because of temps, and because I seem to be at a voltage wall with my 6600k. i'm at [email protected] and to get 4.8 even some what stable with x264 it takes 1.42v and the temps at that level are kinda on the high side. 100mv for a 100mhz overclock is too high for me.


Haha I'm happy it was just a typo on the forum and not in the BIOS settings,

Thanks everyone again for their awareness; feeling really welcomed at this forum with all the great support I get from everyone , so again: thanks!

And glad to hear that, I was on 1.35/ 1.36 and was able to get around 4.6/4.7 too, however I wanted to start slowly just to be 100% sure my system will be stable at all times
and won't lose (''too much'') life expectancy, 4.4ghgz seems to work best for me @ 1.265 v with a 3.9ghz cache ,

Thanks everyone again for their great help, today I'll run some more stress test to confirm that my temperatures are steady and my system is ready to be
fully used!









(I've dubble checked, I promise no typos this time, haha)

Update 1:

Temperatures seem to be a lot , lot better after setting the cache to x39 as recommended,

Settings :
vCore: 1.265
Cache: x39
Clocks: x44

No load (BIOS): 23-25 ' Celsius
In Windows normal usage: 26-32' Celsius

x264 Stress test temperatures (With HWinfo):
Max:
Average:
Min:
(Running two loops to check temperatures, if they are safe I'm going to loop as recommended in OP to check for 100% stability)


----------



## SPeRii

i get stability issues with 6400 , cant oc it anymore, did intel make up something ?


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> i get stability issues with 6400 , cant oc it anymore, did intel make up something ?


intel did provide an update (would be included in a bios update from your mobo maker) that effectively disabled non-k overclocking
going back to the previous bios should fix the problem.









edit - Or move to a nerw mobo that has an external clock generator - theoretically - all skylakes (even xeon skylakes) should be oc'ble in this fashion.


----------



## SPeRii

i have not updated my bios


----------



## tone1492

I'm getting CPU Cache L2 Errors showing up in HWinfo. I'm on the latest beta version v5.21-2815. That doesn't seem good. Any insight on this?


----------



## k4sh

Hi ,
Can you chart me ?

Username: k4sh
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4,6 Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4,1 Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1,325 V.
Vcore: 1,344 V.
FCLK: 800 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom Watercooling loop (240 and 320 mm radiators)
Stability Test: x264, 60 loops, 16 threads, normal (~8 hours) .
Batch Number: Malaysia L520C033.
Ram Speed: XMP (2800 15-15-15-35)
Ram Voltage: 1,25 V (VCCIO 1,14 in BIOS VCCSA 1,19 in BIOS).
Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Bios firmware 1204
LLC Setting: LLC 4
Misc Comments: Fully stable under x264. I can boot on windows at 4,7 Ghz but not stable under x264 until 1,442 V which i don't want to test right now. The maximum vcore of 1,36 V is only reached at the very begining of the stress test and stabilised at 1,344 for its duration.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPeRii*
> 
> i have not updated my bios


1st check is set the bios to uefi defaults and see if your problem goes away.


----------



## mypcisugly

Well got my ram to 3333 mhz







@1.5vt so i am very happy


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok question time with dialing in voltage do you guys set the LLC and than move the voltage or do you change the LLC and leave the voltage?

MB: Asus Maximus Viii Hero
CPU: 6700k
Memory: G. Skilz Tridentz 3200mhz
Cooling: Custom Loop 480mm Hwlabs Nemesis GTS (cpu on its own loop)
UEFI: 1.330 adaptive
Windows: 1.360
LLC5
Bios Revision 1504
Memory stock for now only upped voltage to 1.30 which is still below its XMP which is 1.35 and timings are actually lower than XMP at 2133 with auto at 15 15 15 ?? can't remember last one lol

Question I have 4.6 stable but requesting 1.330 in the bios I am getting 1.360 stabilization under load in windows. I know it is stable to less voltage so big question do I lower the LLC and leave the voltage or do I lower the voltage and leave the LLC?

Also with memory do you guys use the XMP profile for setting memory speeds? I know my memory is a lot faster than my overclock is pushing so I am not sure I should do it that way or not.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok question time with dialing in voltage do you guys set the LLC and than move the voltage or do you change the LLC and leave the voltage?
> 
> Question I have 4.6 stable but requesting 1.330 in the bios I am getting 1.360 stabilization under load in windows. I know it is stable to less voltage so big question do I lower the LLC and leave the voltage or do I lower the voltage and leave the LLC?
> 
> Also with memory do you guys use the XMP profile for setting memory speeds? I know my memory is a lot faster than my overclock is pushing so I am not sure I should do it that way or not.


Set LLC and then voltage. You're using 5 so you can use 4 which will load less. If LLC4 becomes unstable because now under load it's too low, then keep that while raising volts slightly so you reach the sweet spot.

Just use XMP for RAM, change to 1T and forget about it. Depending on your RAM speed, set IO/SA to 1.15V manually, you can likely use lower values but what's the point as those are nice and low already. You could spend days as many have tweaking the extra 5% out of it but for your normal day to day use it won't matter.


----------



## CannedBullets

Going to try overclocking tonight. Wish me luck guys.


----------



## CannedBullets

Is there any noticeable difference between LLC level 4 and LLC level 5? I'm stress testing right now and Hwinfo64 is saying my vcore is 1.264V when I set it to 1.300V in the bios.

I'm on LLC Level 4


----------



## error-id10t

LLC4 has more droop. So if I pull an estimate LLC5 probably has you @ 1.28v or 1.296v in hwinfo everything else kept the same.


----------



## CannedBullets

I've been stable on x264 for about 4 hours now. If it fails anytime soon I'll bump up the vcore up a notch to 1.31 V and bump the LLC to level 5. I'm at 4.5 GHz.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Found a new little benchmark for CPUs, I haven't played with it yet.
> https://corona-renderer.com/benchmark/


Thanks!
Btw do you know why certain benchmarks like CPU-Z and Intel XTU the scores seem to fluctuate quite significantly between runs? Whereas this Corona & asus' RealBench their scores appear more "consistent", so I prefer to run RealBench to check performance when I was adjusting clocks & voltages.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

https://siliconlottery.com/products/6700k49g
Top 3%


----------



## CannedBullets

I've been stress testing on x264, normal priority, 16 threads for the past 6 hours. 1.3 V, 4.5 GHz. I'm surprised its been stable for this long. HWInfo64 is saying the voltage is 1.264 V. I'm on LLC level 4, I thought I'd need more voltage. I bought a CPU that was binned for 4.7 GHz and delidded from Silicon Lottery so that might be why. I might go for 4.7 GHz later during spring break.


----------



## tone1492

I know this is a silly question I may have the answer to, but I will ask anyway. How big is the jump in performance from 4.6 to 4.7? I scored 730 on Cinebench at 4.6 with a 6600K at 1.36v. I tried test at 4.7 on 1.385v but I crashed immediately after I started the stress test (Booted in Windows fine). I can get 4.7 at around 1.42v or less I am almost sure of it, but is it worth it from a performance perspective with these CPUs? I'd like to know before I settle at 4.6 and chart.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> I know this is a silly question I may have the answer to, but I will ask anyway. How big is the jump in performance from 4.6 to 4.7? I scored 730 on Cinebench at 4.6 with a 6600K at 1.36v. I tried test at 4.7 on 1.385v but I crashed immediately after I started the stress test (Booted in Windows fine). I can get 4.7 at around 1.42v or less I am almost sure of it, but is it worth it from a performance perspective with these CPUs? I'd like to know before I settle at 4.6 and chart.


A rough estimate is to consider what percentage increase in frequency an extra 100 mhz would be. Usually the gain in performance is at most that much, and less in some instances (and obviously less in situations that are not solely CPU bound). And so, it is unlikely you will notice a difference between an extra 100 mhz in actual use.

I'd like to thank Intel for the abysmal state of CPU performance.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/products/6700k49g
> Top 3%


I got my 4.8 binned chip before the price change and voltage bump, so mine can maybe do the same, or close to the same, at 1.44v.


----------



## KenjiS

Ordered my maximus viii formula, should be here tuesday-ish..

Heres hoping to better results! i may or may not change out my case from the H440 as well.. Still havnt come to a decision on that yet... My temps were fine and reasonable (Certainly not high enough to cause issues) the GPU was a little hotter than id like however so i was pondering, since i have to tear this apart anyways, just going with a different case...

*edit* the temps were fine, i just felt everything had to work harder to keep it that way....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got my 4.8 binned chip before the price change and voltage bump, so mine can maybe do the same, or close to the same, at 1.44v.


1.44V _or less_. It's the or less part that gets me excited. Considering the headroom I've had in all of my SL chips, I can't help but wonder if these chips are going to be able to manage 5GHz stable under 1.5V. And the 4.8 6600K isn't as rare as the 6700K equivalent (which I'm guessing is just simply due to HT.)


----------



## Nenkitsune

Honestly, the added heat ans voltage isnt worth pushing for an extra 100mhz in real world usage. I wantes to get 4.8 stable but it took a lot of voltage. Between 4.7 and 4.8 it made basically zero difference that i could tell outside of benchmarks. Even in cpu bound games the performance impact was minimal if not within margin of error

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## CannedBullets

I just passed 12 hours of x264.Hopefully it'll be stable when I play BF4 tonight.


----------



## buddynho

hm my stock 6700k cooled with cryorig c1 and cryopaste c9 goes up to 74C in IBT v2.54. Is it very high?


----------



## tone1492

Can I be charted please? I'm rock stable at 4.6 GHZ. I have voltage room for 4.7 but this is my daily driver and it's not worth pushing it.

Username: tone1492
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6GHz
Cache Frequency: 3.9GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.365v
Vcore: 1.373v
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Seidon 120. Two Corsair SP High Performance fans push/pull
Stability Test: x264 50 Loops

Batch Number: Malay L549B657
Ram Speed: 2666MHz (15 17 17 35 347 2)
Ram Voltage: 1.2 Auto No tweaks
Motherboard: MSI Z170A SLI
LLC Setting: Mode 1 (Just one option)
Misc Comments: I paid 119 dollars for this board during a Newegg sale. I feel like a winner. This thing is a sleeper.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Can I be charted please? I'm rock stable at 4.6 GHZ. I have voltage room for 4.7 but this is my daily driver and it's not worth pushing it.
> 
> Username: tone1492
> CPU Model: i5 6600K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6GHz
> Cache Frequency: 3.9GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.365v
> Vcore: 1.373v
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Cooler Master Seidon 120. Two Corsair SP High Performance fans push/pull
> Stability Test: x264 50 Loops
> 
> Batch Number: Malay L549B657
> Ram Speed: 2666MHz (15 17 17 35 347 2)
> Ram Voltage: 1.2 Auto No tweaks
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A SLI
> LLC Setting: Mode 1 (Just one option)
> Misc Comments: I paid 119 dollars for this board during a Newegg sale. I feel like a winner. This thing is a sleeper.


Only 1 option, What bord do you have, i also have just 1 option on my msi gaming pro.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> Only 1 option, What bord do you have, i also have just 1 option on my msi gaming pro.


MSI Z170 SLI. I'm thinking about disabling LLC because when I tested using Override voltage my vcore actually dropped under load, but when I use adaptive voltage the avg voltage is about .010 more during heavy testing loads, which is better than dropping the same amount. It avgs about the same I have entered in BIOS during gaming. Since adaptive voltage is now safe to use with Skylake during testing I'm gonna stick with that.

It's weird because this budget board has a crazy amount of OC options. I believe the same as the MSI Gaming 5. Very frustrating to have only one option under LLC. I'm on the latest BIOS as well.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> MSI Z170 SLI. I'm thinking about disabling LLC because when I tested using Override voltage my vcore actually dropped under load, but when I use adaptive voltage the avg voltage is about .010 more during heavy testing loads, which is better than dropping the same amount. It avgs about the same I have entered in BIOS during gaming. Since adaptive voltage is now safe to use with Skylake during testing I'm gonna stick with that.
> 
> It's weird because this budget board has a crazy amount of OC options. I believe the same as the MSI Gaming 5. Very frustrating to have only one option under LLC. I'm on the latest BIOS as well.


yes i,m also on the latest bios, and still no llc.
I just leave mine on auto


----------



## calebdk

Currently in the progress of overclocking my skylake. Ran into an issue regarding the VCCIO voltage on my asus z170 pro gaming motherboard. Got the lastest BIOS version but it seems like the VCCIO voltage is becoming yellow at 1.0 volt and red at 1.15 volt. I guess it is a bug but can anyone verify?.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Currently in the progress of overclocking my skylake. Ran into an issue regarding the VCCIO voltage on my asus z170 pro gaming motherboard. Got the lastest BIOS version but it seems like the VCCIO voltage is becoming yellow at 1.0 volt and red at 1.15 volt. I guess it is a bug but can anyone verify?.


Yeah, couldn't be right. Have you tried Auto to see where the voltage goes? On my Hero, using Auto for VCCIO/SA works out pretty well, the board adjusts admirably. I'm running 2666 RAM @ 3200 with those 2 settings on Auto and 1.39v DRAM.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's not enough to enter the main chart.
> 
> Charting spoiler says this:


So since it says one of the below, does my 1h 45m Prime95 28.7 test (AVX2, large FFTs) qualify?

Also, as I do not pay much attention to these lists, what info is required for this chart?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> So since it says one of the below, does my 1h 45m Prime95 28.7 test (AVX2, large FFTs) qualify?
> 
> Also, as I do not pay much attention to these lists, what info is required for this chart?


Don't sweat the chart







I have been @4.9 for a while without a hiccup, top 3% as the drooling dude ready to pay $700 for his chip said earlier. Why stress test again if it works for your personal use. I did when I set the overclock, but not about to do it again for screenies.







Just enjoy yourself and take in the pointers.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Don't sweat the chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been @4.9 for a while without a hiccup, top 3% as the drooling dude ready to pay $700 for his chip said earlier. Why stress test again if it works for your personal use. I did when I set the overclock, but not about to do it again for screenies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enjoy yourself and take in the pointers.


I am not that concerned about being in the charts; I am just asking for my morbid curiosity.


----------



## CannedBullets

I'd like to get charted.

Username: CannedBullets
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100 mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4.5 GHz
Cache Frequency: Auto (I'm assuming that, I cant find the cache frequency reading in the bios)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.3 V
Vcore: 1.28 V
FCLK: 1000 mhz
Cooling: Corsair H115i with 2 Noctua AF-A14 fans in pull configuration
Stability Test: 12 hours of x264, 16 threads, normal priority

Batch Number: L547B597 Malaysia
Ram Speed: DDR4-3000 mhz, 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35 V
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z170
LLC Setting: Level 4
Additional Comments: Binned for 4.7 GHz and delidded by Silicon Lottery.


----------



## BoredErica

I'll do another charting Monday. If I don't do it, you can all get on my case to get me to do it.


----------



## CannedBullets

I'm gonna be honest I haven't really noticed too much of a performance gain going from 4.0 GHz to 4.5 GHz. I think I'm bottlenecked by my GTX 770. Still gonna go for a 4.7 GHz overclock since that's what SI binned my 6700k for.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> I am not that concerned about being in the charts; I am just asking for my morbid curiosity.


page 1


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

I will post this for the lulz

Username: Colonel_Gerdauf
CPU: 6600K
BCLK: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 40
Core Frequency: 4.0 GHz
Cache (Uncore) Frequency: 4.0GHz
Core Voltage in BIOS: 1.20 V
Core Voltage (reported): 1.188V
FCLK: AUTO
Cooler: Swiftech H240-X
Stability: P95 28.7 AVX2 Large FFTs 1hr 45min
Batch Number: -unknown-
Ram Speed: 2400MHz CL14
Ram Voltage: AUTO
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5
LLC Setting: AUTO


----------



## TheXes

I know it is a bit off topic but I couldn't find any real answer.

When I'm trying to install Intel Management Engine Components (MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856) M8 Hero Alpha Win 10 64bit Home.

Log file in the spoiler.
Anybody had anything like this before?




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2016:02:27 00:56:14:084:
2016:02:27 00:56:14:086: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 00:56:14:087: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 00:56:14:088: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 00:56:14:089: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 00:56:14:090: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 00:56:14:091: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:093: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 00:56:14:095: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 00:56:14:097: System up time: 217 sec
2016:02:27 00:56:14:099: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 00:56:14:101: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 00:56:14:103: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp
2016:02:27 00:56:14:113: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:132: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:143: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:155: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:166: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:177: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 00:56:14:189: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:200: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:214: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:225: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:236: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:248: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:259: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:269: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:280: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:292: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:303: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:315: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:326: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:337: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:351: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:362: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:373: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:385: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:396: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:407: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:418: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:424: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 00:56:14:429: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 00:56:14:432: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 00:56:14:435: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 00:56:14:438: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 00:56:14:441: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:56:14:444: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 00:56:14:447: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 00:56:14:450: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:56:14:453: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 00:56:14:456: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 00:56:14:459: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 00:56:14:462: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 00:56:14:466: OS check passed
2016:02:27 00:56:14:469: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:56:14:472: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 00:56:14:475: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 00:56:14:478: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:56:14:481: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 00:56:14:485: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 00:56:14:488: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 00:56:14:491: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 00:56:14:495: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF53EE.tmp'
2016:02:27 00:56:14:562: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF53EE.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 00:56:14:565: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 00:56:14:576: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 00:56:14:580: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 00:56:14:583: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:587: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:589: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:592: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:594: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:598: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:601: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:605: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:608: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:612: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:615: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:619: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:56:14:626: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 00:56:14:630: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 00:56:14:634: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 00:56:14:636: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 00:56:14:639: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 00:56:14:642: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 00:56:14:645: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 00:56:14:648: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 00:56:14:650: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 00:56:14:653: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF548C.tmp
2016:02:27 00:56:14:823: Package information;
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:56:14:838: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 00:56:14:854: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 00:56:14:854: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 00:56:14:854: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 00:56:14:854: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 00:56:14:854: Added: License
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: Added: Error
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: Reading string map
2016:02:27 00:56:14:870: No string map present
2016:02:27 00:56:14:901: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 00:56:18:099: Showing page: License
2016:02:27 00:56:21:305: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:27 00:56:22:114: Setup thread started
2016:02:27 00:56:22:118: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:27 00:56:22:276: Caching MSI
2016:02:27 00:56:22:279: Return code: 0
2016:02:27 00:56:22:282: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:27 00:56:22:285: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:27 00:56:22:288: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:27 00:56:22:474: Return code: 1603
2016:02:27 00:56:22:477: W Aborting install
2016:02:27 00:56:22:481: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:27 00:56:22:484: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:27 00:56:22:490: Showing page: Error
2016:02:27 00:56:28:568: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:27 00:56:28:572: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 00:56:28:575: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 00:56:28:578: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:581: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:584: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 00:56:28:587: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:590: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:594: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:597: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:600: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:603: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:606: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 00:56:28:609: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 00:56:28:612: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 00:56:28:615: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 00:56:28:618: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 00:56:28:622: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 00:56:28:625: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 00:56:28:628: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 00:56:28:632: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:635: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:638: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:641: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:644: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:647: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 00:56:28:650: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 00:56:28:653: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5267.tmp
2016:02:27 00:56:28:657: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 00:56:28:660: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 00:56:28:663: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF548C.tmp
2016:02:27 00:56:28:666: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 00:56:28:669: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:27 00:56:28:672: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:27 00:56:28:676: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 00:56:28:679: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 00:56:28:682: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:685: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:688: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:692: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:695: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:698: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:702: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:705: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:709: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:713: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:56:28:717: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:27 00:56:28:721: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 00:57:28:175:
2016:02:27 00:57:28:182: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 00:57:28:189: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 00:57:28:196: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 00:57:28:202: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 00:57:28:207: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 00:57:28:212: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:217: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 00:57:28:223: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 00:57:28:228: System up time: 25 sec
2016:02:27 00:57:28:233: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 00:57:28:247: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 00:57:28:264: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp
2016:02:27 00:57:28:296: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:336: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:352: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:364: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:376: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:388: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 00:57:28:399: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:410: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:425: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:436: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:447: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:460: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:473: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:485: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:497: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:510: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:523: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:536: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:548: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:562: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:577: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:601: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:612: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:643: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:659: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:690: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:705: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 00:57:28:737: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 00:57:28:752: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 00:57:28:768: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 00:57:28:784: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 00:57:28:799: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 00:57:28:815: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:57:28:830: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 00:57:28:846: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 00:57:28:862: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:57:28:877: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 00:57:28:893: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 00:57:28:915: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 00:57:28:930: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 00:57:28:947: OS check passed
2016:02:27 00:57:28:963: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:57:28:978: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 00:57:28:994: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 00:57:29:009: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 00:57:29:025: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 00:57:29:041: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 00:57:29:056: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 00:57:29:072: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 00:57:29:078: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6830.tmp'
2016:02:27 00:57:29:156: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6830.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 00:57:29:172: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 00:57:29:203: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 00:57:29:219: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 00:57:29:235: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:250: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:266: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:282: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:297: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:313: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:328: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:344: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:360: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:375: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:391: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:407: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 00:57:29:422: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 00:57:29:438: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 00:57:29:453: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 00:57:29:469: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 00:57:29:485: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 00:57:29:500: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 00:57:29:516: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 00:57:29:532: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 00:57:29:547: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 00:57:29:563: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6A16.tmp
2016:02:27 00:57:29:760: Package information;
2016:02:27 00:57:29:776: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:57:29:779: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:57:29:781: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:57:29:784: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:57:29:786: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 00:57:29:789: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 00:57:29:791: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 00:57:29:794: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 00:57:29:796: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 00:57:29:799: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 00:57:29:801: Added: License
2016:02:27 00:57:29:804: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 00:57:29:806: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 00:57:29:809: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 00:57:29:811: Added: Error
2016:02:27 00:57:29:814: Reading string map
2016:02:27 00:57:29:816: No string map present
2016:02:27 00:57:29:834: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 00:57:31:030: Showing page: License
2016:02:27 00:57:33:093: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:27 00:57:33:813: Setup thread started
2016:02:27 00:57:33:816: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:27 00:57:34:032: Caching MSI
2016:02:27 00:57:34:034: Return code: 0
2016:02:27 00:57:34:037: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:27 00:57:34:040: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:27 00:57:34:043: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:27 00:57:34:232: Return code: 1603
2016:02:27 00:57:34:235: W Aborting install
2016:02:27 00:57:34:238: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:27 00:57:34:240: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:27 00:57:34:246: Showing page: Error
2016:02:27 00:57:37:143: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:27 00:57:37:146: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 00:57:37:149: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 00:57:37:152: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:154: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:157: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 00:57:37:160: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:163: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:165: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:168: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:171: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:174: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:177: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 00:57:37:180: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 00:57:37:184: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 00:57:37:186: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 00:57:37:189: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 00:57:37:192: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 00:57:37:195: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 00:57:37:198: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 00:57:37:201: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:204: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:207: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:210: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:212: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:215: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 00:57:37:218: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 00:57:37:221: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6503.tmp
2016:02:27 00:57:37:224: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 00:57:37:227: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 00:57:37:230: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6A16.tmp
2016:02:27 00:57:37:233: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 00:57:37:236: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:27 00:57:37:238: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:27 00:57:37:241: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 00:57:37:244: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 00:57:37:247: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:250: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:253: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:256: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:260: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:263: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:267: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:270: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:273: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:277: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 00:57:37:280: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:27 00:57:37:283: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 11:15:48:350:
2016:02:27 11:15:48:350: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 11:15:48:350: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 11:15:48:366: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 11:15:48:366: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 11:15:48:366: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 11:15:48:381: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:381: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 11:15:48:381: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 11:15:48:381: System up time: 30362 sec
2016:02:27 11:15:48:397: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 11:15:48:397: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 11:15:48:397: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp
2016:02:27 11:15:48:413: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:446: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:450: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:466: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:482: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:497: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 11:15:48:513: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:528: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:551: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:566: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:582: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:598: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:613: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:629: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:650: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:651: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:667: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:682: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:698: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:713: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:729: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:751: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:767: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:782: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:798: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:814: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:829: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:15:48:829: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 11:15:48:845: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 11:15:48:848: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 11:15:48:851: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 11:15:48:851: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 11:15:48:851: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:15:48:851: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:15:48:851: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:15:48:867: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:15:48:867: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:15:48:867: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:15:48:867: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:15:48:867: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 11:15:48:883: OS check passed
2016:02:27 11:15:48:883: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:15:48:883: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:15:48:883: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:15:48:898: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:15:48:898: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:15:48:898: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:15:48:898: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:15:48:898: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 11:15:48:914: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4F7C.tmp'
2016:02:27 11:15:48:999: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4F7C.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 11:15:48:999: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:014: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:030: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:046: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:048: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:15:49:052: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 11:15:49:052: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 11:15:49:052: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 11:15:49:052: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 11:15:49:052: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 11:15:49:068: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 11:15:49:068: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 11:15:49:068: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 11:15:49:068: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 11:15:49:068: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5019.tmp
2016:02:27 11:15:49:253: Package information;
2016:02:27 11:15:49:253: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:15:49:253: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 11:15:49:268: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 11:15:49:284: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:15:49:284: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 11:15:49:284: Added: License
2016:02:27 11:15:49:284: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 11:15:49:284: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 11:15:49:299: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 11:15:49:299: Added: Error
2016:02:27 11:15:49:299: Reading string map
2016:02:27 11:15:49:299: No string map present
2016:02:27 11:15:49:315: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:15:52:408: Showing page: License
2016:02:27 11:15:54:000: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:27 11:15:54:517: Setup thread started
2016:02:27 11:15:54:517: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:27 11:15:54:649: Caching MSI
2016:02:27 11:15:54:665: Return code: 0
2016:02:27 11:15:54:668: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:27 11:15:54:671: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:27 11:15:54:671: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:27 11:15:54:850: Return code: 1603
2016:02:27 11:15:54:867: W Aborting install
2016:02:27 11:15:54:870: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:27 11:15:54:872: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:27 11:15:54:872: Showing page: Error
2016:02:27 11:15:56:006: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:27 11:15:56:006: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 11:15:56:006: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:15:56:022: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:022: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:022: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:15:56:022: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:022: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 11:15:56:037: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:15:56:053: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 11:15:56:053: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 11:15:56:053: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 11:15:56:053: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 11:15:56:053: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 11:15:56:069: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 11:15:56:072: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 11:15:56:075: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 11:15:56:091: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF4D78.tmp
2016:02:27 11:15:56:091: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 11:15:56:091: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 11:15:56:091: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF5019.tmp
2016:02:27 11:15:56:091: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:106: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:122: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:122: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:122: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:122: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:122: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:138: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:138: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:138: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:15:56:138: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:27 11:15:56:138: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 11:16:08:218:
2016:02:27 11:16:08:219: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 11:16:08:219: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 11:16:08:219: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 11:16:08:219: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 11:16:08:219: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 11:16:08:235: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:235: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 11:16:08:235: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 11:16:08:235: System up time: 30382 sec
2016:02:27 11:16:08:235: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 11:16:08:250: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 11:16:08:250: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:08:250: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:281: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:281: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:297: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:315: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:319: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 11:16:08:335: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:335: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:350: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:366: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:382: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:382: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:397: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:415: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:419: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:435: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:435: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:451: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:466: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:466: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:482: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:498: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:515: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:520: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:535: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:535: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:551: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:08:551: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 11:16:08:551: Relaunching setup as elevated
2016:02:27 11:16:14:561:
2016:02:27 11:16:14:561: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 11:16:14:561: Dumping properties (27 total)
2016:02:27 11:16:14:576: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 11:16:14:576: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:576: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:576: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:576: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:592: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:594: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:597: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:599: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:614: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 11:16:14:630: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF9B0B.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:645: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:661: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: Exit code (command line): 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 11:16:14:677: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:695: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 11:16:14:698: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 11:16:14:698: System up time: 30389 sec
2016:02:27 11:16:14:698: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 11:16:14:698: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 11:16:14:698: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:14:714: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:730: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:745: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:745: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:761: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:776: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 11:16:14:776: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:799: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:799: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:814: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:830: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:846: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:846: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:861: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:861: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:877: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:897: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:899: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:915: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:915: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:930: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:946: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:961: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:961: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:977: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:995: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:999: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:14:999: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 11:16:14:999: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 11:16:14:999: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:16:15:015: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: OS check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:15:030: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:16:15:046: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:15:062: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 11:16:15:062: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB599.tmp'
2016:02:27 11:16:15:146: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB599.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 11:16:15:146: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 11:16:15:146: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:162: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:178: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:15:199: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 11:16:15:200: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 11:16:15:215: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 11:16:15:215: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 11:16:15:215: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB636.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Package information;
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:15:378: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:15:395: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 11:16:15:398: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Added: License
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 11:16:15:400: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 11:16:15:416: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 11:16:15:416: Added: Error
2016:02:27 11:16:15:416: Reading string map
2016:02:27 11:16:15:416: No string map present
2016:02:27 11:16:15:432: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:16:18:224: Dumping properties (33 total)
2016:02:27 11:16:18:224: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 11:16:18:224: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:16:18:239: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:239: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:239: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:16:18:239: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:239: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 11:16:18:255: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:16:18:271: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 11:16:18:271: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 11:16:18:271: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 11:16:18:271: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 11:16:18:271: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 11:16:18:286: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 11:16:18:286: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:286: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:286: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:286: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:302: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:16:18:305: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB430.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB636.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:18:308: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 11:16:18:324: IIF_EXITCODE=1602
2016:02:27 11:16:18:324: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 11:16:18:324: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 11:16:18:324: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:324: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:340: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:340: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:340: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:340: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:340: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:355: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:355: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:355: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:16:18:355: Exit code (command line): 1602
2016:02:27 11:16:18:355: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 11:16:30:845:
2016:02:27 11:16:30:845: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 11:16:30:845: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 11:16:30:845: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 11:16:30:845: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 11:16:30:860: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 11:16:30:860: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:860: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 11:16:30:860: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 11:16:30:860: System up time: 30405 sec
2016:02:27 11:16:30:877: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 11:16:30:880: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 11:16:30:882: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:30:882: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:898: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:914: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:929: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:929: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:945: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 11:16:30:961: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:978: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:983: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:998: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:30:998: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:014: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:030: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:045: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:045: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:061: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:077: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:083: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:099: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:099: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:114: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:130: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:130: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:145: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:161: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:178: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:183: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:183: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 11:16:31:183: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 11:16:31:183: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:16:31:199: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: OS check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:31:214: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:16:31:230: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:16:31:246: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 11:16:31:246: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF4D4.tmp'
2016:02:27 11:16:31:330: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF4D4.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 11:16:31:330: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 11:16:31:330: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:346: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:362: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:379: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 11:16:31:384: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 11:16:31:399: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 11:16:31:399: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 11:16:31:399: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 11:16:31:399: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF572.tmp
2016:02:27 11:16:31:562: Package information;
2016:02:27 11:16:31:562: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:31:562: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:31:562: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:31:562: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:31:579: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:16:31:582: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Added: License
2016:02:27 11:16:31:584: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 11:16:31:600: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 11:16:31:600: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 11:16:31:600: Added: Error
2016:02:27 11:16:31:600: Reading string map
2016:02:27 11:16:31:600: No string map present
2016:02:27 11:16:31:616: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:16:32:687: Showing page: License
2016:02:27 11:16:34:408: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:27 11:16:38:582: Setup thread started
2016:02:27 11:16:38:582: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:27 11:16:38:666: Caching MSI
2016:02:27 11:16:38:666: Return code: 0
2016:02:27 11:16:38:682: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:27 11:16:38:682: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:27 11:16:38:682: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:27 11:16:38:883: Return code: 1603
2016:02:27 11:16:38:883: W Aborting install
2016:02:27 11:16:38:883: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:27 11:16:38:883: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:27 11:16:38:900: Showing page: Error
2016:02:27 11:16:43:264: Link: Launching 'C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:841: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 11:17:16:857: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:873: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:873: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:873: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:873: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:873: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:888: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 11:17:16:888: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:17:16:888: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 11:17:16:888: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 11:17:16:888: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 11:17:16:904: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 11:17:16:907: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:910: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:926: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 11:17:16:926: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 11:17:16:926: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF36C.tmp
2016:02:27 11:17:16:926: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 11:17:16:926: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 11:17:16:942: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFF572.tmp
2016:02:27 11:17:16:942: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 11:17:16:942: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:27 11:17:16:942: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:27 11:17:16:942: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 11:17:16:957: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 11:17:16:957: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:957: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:957: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:957: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:973: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:973: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:973: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:973: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:973: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:989: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 11:17:16:989: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:27 11:17:16:989: >>> Log End
2016:02:27 11:17:21:071:
2016:02:27 11:17:21:071: >>> Log start
2016:02:27 11:17:21:071: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:27 11:17:21:071: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:27 11:17:21:071: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:27 11:17:21:087: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:27 11:17:21:090: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:093: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:27 11:17:21:094: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:27 11:17:21:094: System up time: 30455 sec
2016:02:27 11:17:21:094: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:27 11:17:21:094: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:27 11:17:21:094: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp
2016:02:27 11:17:21:109: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:125: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:140: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:156: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:156: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:172: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:27 11:17:21:194: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:194: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:209: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:225: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:241: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:241: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:256: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:272: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:272: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:294: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:294: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:310: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:325: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:341: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:341: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:357: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:372: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:372: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:394: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:394: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:410: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:410: Loading language 0409
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:17:21:426: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:17:21:441: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: OS check passed
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:27 11:17:21:457: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:27 11:17:21:473: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:27 11:17:21:473: .NET version check passed
2016:02:27 11:17:21:473: Resolving driver source
2016:02:27 11:17:21:473: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB90F.tmp'
2016:02:27 11:17:21:557: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB90F.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:27 11:17:21:557: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:27 11:17:21:573: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:27 11:17:21:573: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:27 11:17:21:573: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:573: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:573: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:590: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:593: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:595: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:611: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:27 11:17:21:611: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:27 11:17:21:611: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:27 11:17:21:611: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:27 11:17:21:611: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: This is a downgrade
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:27 11:17:21:626: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB9AC.tmp
2016:02:27 11:17:21:796: Package information;
2016:02:27 11:17:21:796: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:17:21:796: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:17:21:796: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:17:21:811: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:17:21:811: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:27 11:17:21:811: Preparing UI
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Reading storyboard
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Page count: 7
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Added: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Added: Modify
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Added: License
2016:02:27 11:17:21:827: Added: Destination
2016:02:27 11:17:21:842: Added: Progress
2016:02:27 11:17:21:842: Added: Finish
2016:02:27 11:17:21:842: Added: Error
2016:02:27 11:17:21:842: Reading string map
2016:02:27 11:17:21:842: No string map present
2016:02:27 11:17:21:858: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:27 11:17:23:246: Showing page: License
2016:02:27 11:17:28:292: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:27 11:17:29:063: Setup thread started
2016:02:27 11:17:29:063: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:27 11:17:29:147: Caching MSI
2016:02:27 11:17:29:147: Return code: 0
2016:02:27 11:17:29:147: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:27 11:17:29:163: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:27 11:17:29:163: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:27 11:17:29:348: Return code: 1603
2016:02:27 11:17:29:348: W Aborting install
2016:02:27 11:17:29:348: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:27 11:17:29:348: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:27 11:17:29:363: Showing page: Error
2016:02:27 11:23:19:361: Link: Launching 'C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:685: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:27 12:02:00:691: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:27 12:02:00:695: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:27 12:02:00:698: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:703: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:707: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:27 12:02:00:711: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:714: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:717: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:720: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:724: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:727: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:730: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:27 12:02:00:733: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:27 12:02:00:738: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:27 12:02:00:741: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:27 12:02:00:744: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:27 12:02:00:747: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:27 12:02:00:751: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:27 12:02:00:754: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:27 12:02:00:757: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:762: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:767: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:771: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:775: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:778: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:27 12:02:00:781: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:27 12:02:00:785: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB797.tmp
2016:02:27 12:02:00:788: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:27 12:02:00:793: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:27 12:02:00:796: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFB9AC.tmp
2016:02:27 12:02:00:800: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:27 12:02:00:804: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:27 12:02:00:808: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:27 12:02:00:811: IIF_README=
2016:02:27 12:02:00:815: Dumping feature states
2016:02:27 12:02:00:820: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:823: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:826: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:830: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:834: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:837: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:841: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:845: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:848: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:851: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:27 12:02:00:855: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:27 12:02:00:858: >>> Log End
2016:02:28 11:07:16:610:
2016:02:28 11:07:16:615: >>> Log start
2016:02:28 11:07:16:618: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:28 11:07:16:621: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:28 11:07:16:624: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:28 11:07:16:627: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:28 11:07:16:630: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:633: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:28 11:07:16:635: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:28 11:07:16:638: System up time: 69651 sec
2016:02:28 11:07:16:642: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:28 11:07:16:645: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:28 11:07:16:648: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp
2016:02:28 11:07:16:661: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:682: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:696: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:710: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:723: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:737: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:28 11:07:16:751: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:765: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:782: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:796: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:810: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:824: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:839: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:853: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:866: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:879: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:894: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:907: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:922: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:935: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:953: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:967: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:980: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:16:994: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:17:008: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:17:022: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:17:035: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:28 11:07:17:043: Loading language 0409
2016:02:28 11:07:17:055: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:28 11:07:17:058: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:28 11:07:17:061: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:28 11:07:17:064: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:28 11:07:17:067: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 11:07:17:069: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 11:07:17:072: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:28 11:07:17:075: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 11:07:17:078: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:28 11:07:17:081: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 11:07:17:084: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 11:07:17:088: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:28 11:07:17:090: OS check passed
2016:02:28 11:07:17:093: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 11:07:17:096: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 11:07:17:099: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:28 11:07:17:104: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 11:07:17:106: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:28 11:07:17:109: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 11:07:17:112: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 11:07:17:115: Resolving driver source
2016:02:28 11:07:17:118: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCD07.tmp'
2016:02:28 11:07:17:204: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCD07.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:28 11:07:17:207: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:28 11:07:17:217: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:28 11:07:17:220: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:28 11:07:17:223: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:226: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:229: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:231: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:234: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:237: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:239: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:242: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:245: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:248: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:250: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:253: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 11:07:17:260: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:28 11:07:17:263: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:28 11:07:17:265: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:28 11:07:17:268: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:28 11:07:17:271: This is a downgrade
2016:02:28 11:07:17:274: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:28 11:07:17:277: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:28 11:07:17:280: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:28 11:07:17:282: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:28 11:07:17:286: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCDB4.tmp
2016:02:28 11:07:17:473: Package information;
2016:02:28 11:07:17:476: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 11:07:17:479: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 11:07:17:482: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 11:07:17:485: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 11:07:17:488: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 11:07:17:492: Preparing UI
2016:02:28 11:07:17:494: Reading storyboard
2016:02:28 11:07:17:498: Page count: 7
2016:02:28 11:07:17:502: Added: Welcome
2016:02:28 11:07:17:505: Added: Modify
2016:02:28 11:07:17:508: Added: License
2016:02:28 11:07:17:511: Added: Destination
2016:02:28 11:07:17:514: Added: Progress
2016:02:28 11:07:17:518: Added: Finish
2016:02:28 11:07:17:521: Added: Error
2016:02:28 11:07:17:524: Reading string map
2016:02:28 11:07:17:526: No string map present
2016:02:28 11:07:17:543: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:28 11:07:18:504: Showing page: License
2016:02:28 11:07:19:937: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:28 11:07:20:747: Setup thread started
2016:02:28 11:07:20:752: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:28 11:07:20:914: Caching MSI
2016:02:28 11:07:20:917: Return code: 0
2016:02:28 11:07:20:920: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:28 11:07:20:924: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:28 11:07:20:927: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:28 11:07:21:120: Return code: 1603
2016:02:28 11:07:21:122: W Aborting install
2016:02:28 11:07:21:126: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:28 11:07:21:128: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:28 11:07:21:137: Showing page: Error
2016:02:28 11:07:25:464: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:28 11:07:25:467: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:28 11:07:25:470: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:28 11:07:25:473: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:476: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:479: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:28 11:07:25:482: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:485: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:488: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:491: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:494: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:497: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:500: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:28 11:07:25:503: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 11:07:25:506: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:28 11:07:25:509: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:28 11:07:25:512: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:28 11:07:25:515: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:28 11:07:25:518: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:28 11:07:25:521: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:28 11:07:25:524: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:527: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:529: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:532: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:535: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:538: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:28 11:07:25:541: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:28 11:07:25:544: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCB32.tmp
2016:02:28 11:07:25:547: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:28 11:07:25:550: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:28 11:07:25:553: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFCDB4.tmp
2016:02:28 11:07:25:557: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:28 11:07:25:560: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:28 11:07:25:563: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:28 11:07:25:566: IIF_README=
2016:02:28 11:07:25:569: Dumping feature states
2016:02:28 11:07:25:572: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:575: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:578: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:582: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:585: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:588: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:591: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:595: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:597: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:600: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 11:07:25:603: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:28 11:07:25:606: >>> Log End
2016:02:28 12:27:41:356:
2016:02:28 12:27:41:359: >>> Log start
2016:02:28 12:27:41:363: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:28 12:27:41:366: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:28 12:27:41:369: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:28 12:27:41:372: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:28 12:27:41:376: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:379: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:28 12:27:41:382: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:28 12:27:41:385: System up time: 74475 sec
2016:02:28 12:27:41:388: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:28 12:27:41:391: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:28 12:27:41:394: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp
2016:02:28 12:27:41:409: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:432: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:447: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:464: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:478: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:490: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:28 12:27:41:505: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:519: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:537: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:552: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:566: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:582: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:596: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:610: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:620: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:635: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:650: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:664: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:678: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:693: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:710: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:724: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:739: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:753: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:768: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:782: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:796: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:805: Loading language 0409
2016:02:28 12:27:41:808: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:28 12:27:41:811: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:28 12:27:41:814: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:28 12:27:41:817: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:28 12:27:41:820: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:27:41:823: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 12:27:41:826: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:28 12:27:41:829: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:27:41:832: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:28 12:27:41:835: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 12:27:41:838: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 12:27:41:841: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:28 12:27:41:844: OS check passed
2016:02:28 12:27:41:847: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:27:41:850: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 12:27:41:853: Couldn't open or find registry key for the expected .NET version
2016:02:28 12:27:41:856: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:27:41:859: Expected version: v4\Client
2016:02:28 12:27:41:863: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 12:27:41:866: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 12:27:41:869: Resolving driver source
2016:02:28 12:27:41:872: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6BB5.tmp'
2016:02:28 12:27:41:959: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6BB5.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:28 12:27:41:962: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:28 12:27:41:973: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:28 12:27:41:977: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:28 12:27:41:980: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:983: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:985: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:988: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:991: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:994: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:41:997: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:000: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:003: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:006: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:009: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:012: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:27:42:019: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:28 12:27:42:022: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:28 12:27:42:025: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:28 12:27:42:028: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:28 12:27:42:031: This is a downgrade
2016:02:28 12:27:42:033: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:28 12:27:42:037: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:28 12:27:42:040: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:28 12:27:42:042: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:28 12:27:42:045: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6C62.tmp
2016:02:28 12:27:42:203: Package information;
2016:02:28 12:27:42:206: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:27:42:208: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:27:42:211: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:27:42:214: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:27:42:217: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:27:42:220: Preparing UI
2016:02:28 12:27:42:223: Reading storyboard
2016:02:28 12:27:42:226: Page count: 7
2016:02:28 12:27:42:229: Added: Welcome
2016:02:28 12:27:42:231: Added: Modify
2016:02:28 12:27:42:234: Added: License
2016:02:28 12:27:42:237: Added: Destination
2016:02:28 12:27:42:240: Added: Progress
2016:02:28 12:27:42:243: Added: Finish
2016:02:28 12:27:42:246: Added: Error
2016:02:28 12:27:42:249: Reading string map
2016:02:28 12:27:42:252: No string map present
2016:02:28 12:27:42:269: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:28 12:27:43:194: Showing page: License
2016:02:28 12:27:44:825: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:28 12:27:45:417: Setup thread started
2016:02:28 12:27:45:422: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:28 12:27:45:553: Caching MSI
2016:02:28 12:27:45:556: Return code: 0
2016:02:28 12:27:45:559: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:28 12:27:45:562: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:28 12:27:45:567: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:28 12:27:45:824: Return code: 1603
2016:02:28 12:27:45:827: W Aborting install
2016:02:28 12:27:45:830: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:28 12:27:45:833: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:28 12:27:45:847: Showing page: Error
2016:02:28 12:28:57:424: Link: Launching 'C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:199: Dumping properties (34 total)
2016:02:28 12:32:47:203: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:28 12:32:47:206: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:28 12:32:47:210: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:213: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:217: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:28 12:32:47:220: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:223: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:226: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:229: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:232: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:236: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:239: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:28 12:32:47:242: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:32:47:245: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:28 12:32:47:248: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:28 12:32:47:251: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:28 12:32:47:254: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:28 12:32:47:258: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:28 12:32:47:261: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:28 12:32:47:265: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:268: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:271: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:274: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:278: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:281: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:28 12:32:47:285: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:28 12:32:47:288: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF69E0.tmp
2016:02:28 12:32:47:291: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:28 12:32:47:294: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:28 12:32:47:298: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF6C62.tmp
2016:02:28 12:32:47:302: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:28 12:32:47:305: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:28 12:32:47:308: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:28 12:32:47:312: IIF_README=
2016:02:28 12:32:47:315: Dumping feature states
2016:02:28 12:32:47:318: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:322: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:325: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:328: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:332: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:335: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:338: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:341: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:344: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:348: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:32:47:351: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:28 12:32:47:354: >>> Log End
2016:02:28 12:36:10:725:
2016:02:28 12:36:10:728: >>> Log start
2016:02:28 12:36:10:731: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:28 12:36:10:734: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:28 12:36:10:738: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:28 12:36:10:741: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:28 12:36:10:744: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:747: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:28 12:36:10:750: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:28 12:36:10:753: System up time: 74985 sec
2016:02:28 12:36:10:756: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:28 12:36:10:759: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:28 12:36:10:761: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:10:771: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:789: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:800: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:814: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:827: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:839: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:28 12:36:10:850: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:864: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:881: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:896: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:907: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:918: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:929: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:940: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:950: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:961: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:971: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:10:982: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:002: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:013: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:026: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:037: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:049: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:059: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:070: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:083: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:093: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:11:098: Loading language 0409
2016:02:28 12:36:11:102: Relaunching setup as elevated
2016:02:28 12:36:12:249:
2016:02:28 12:36:12:255: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:258: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:262: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:28 12:36:12:265: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:268: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:28 12:36:12:271: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:28 12:36:12:274: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:28 12:36:12:277: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:280: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:28 12:36:12:284: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:287: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:290: IIF_NET20=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:293: IIF_NET30=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:297: IIF_NET35=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:300: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:303: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:306: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:309: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:36:12:313: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:28 12:36:12:316: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:28 12:36:12:319: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2F8F.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:12:322: Dumping feature states
2016:02:28 12:36:12:325: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:328: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:331: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:334: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:338: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:341: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:344: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:347: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:350: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:354: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:357: Exit code (command line): 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:361: >>> Log End
2016:02:28 12:36:12:364: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:28 12:36:12:368: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:28 12:36:12:372: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:28 12:36:12:376: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:381: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:28 12:36:12:387: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:28 12:36:12:391: System up time: 74987 sec
2016:02:28 12:36:12:395: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:28 12:36:12:398: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:28 12:36:12:401: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:12:411: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:431: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:442: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:454: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:465: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:477: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:28 12:36:12:489: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:500: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:513: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:525: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:536: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:548: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:564: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:575: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:586: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:598: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:609: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:620: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:632: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:642: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:657: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:668: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:680: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:691: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:702: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:713: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:724: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:729: Loading language 0409
2016:02:28 12:36:12:732: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:28 12:36:12:735: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:28 12:36:12:739: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:28 12:36:12:743: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:28 12:36:12:746: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:36:12:749: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 12:36:12:752: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 12:36:12:755: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 12:36:12:758: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:28 12:36:12:762: OS check passed
2016:02:28 12:36:12:766: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 12:36:12:769: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 12:36:12:772: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 12:36:12:776: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 12:36:12:779: Resolving driver source
2016:02:28 12:36:12:782: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF377F.tmp'
2016:02:28 12:36:12:866: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF377F.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:28 12:36:12:869: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:28 12:36:12:879: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:28 12:36:12:882: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:28 12:36:12:885: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:888: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:891: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:894: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:897: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:900: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:903: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:906: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:909: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:912: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:915: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:918: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 12:36:12:925: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:28 12:36:12:928: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:28 12:36:12:931: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:28 12:36:12:934: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:28 12:36:12:937: This is a downgrade
2016:02:28 12:36:12:941: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:28 12:36:12:944: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:28 12:36:12:947: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:28 12:36:12:951: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:28 12:36:12:954: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF382C.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:13:122: Package information;
2016:02:28 12:36:13:125: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:36:13:129: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:36:13:132: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:36:13:135: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:36:13:138: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 12:36:13:142: Preparing UI
2016:02:28 12:36:13:146: Reading storyboard
2016:02:28 12:36:13:149: Page count: 7
2016:02:28 12:36:13:152: Added: Welcome
2016:02:28 12:36:13:155: Added: Modify
2016:02:28 12:36:13:159: Added: License
2016:02:28 12:36:13:162: Added: Destination
2016:02:28 12:36:13:166: Added: Progress
2016:02:28 12:36:13:169: Added: Finish
2016:02:28 12:36:13:173: Added: Error
2016:02:28 12:36:13:177: Reading string map
2016:02:28 12:36:13:180: No string map present
2016:02:28 12:36:13:190: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:28 12:36:14:272: Showing page: License
2016:02:28 12:36:16:296: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:28 12:36:17:063: Setup thread started
2016:02:28 12:36:17:069: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:28 12:36:17:198: Caching MSI
2016:02:28 12:36:17:201: Return code: 0
2016:02:28 12:36:17:204: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:28 12:36:17:207: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:28 12:36:17:210: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:28 12:36:17:424: Return code: 1603
2016:02:28 12:36:17:427: W Aborting install
2016:02:28 12:36:17:430: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:28 12:36:17:433: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:28 12:36:17:440: Showing page: Error
2016:02:28 12:36:19:739: Dumping properties (37 total)
2016:02:28 12:36:19:742: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:28 12:36:19:746: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:28 12:36:19:749: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:753: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:756: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:28 12:36:19:759: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:762: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:766: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:769: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:773: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:776: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:780: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:28 12:36:19:783: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 12:36:19:786: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:28 12:36:19:789: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:28 12:36:19:793: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:28 12:36:19:796: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:28 12:36:19:800: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:28 12:36:19:803: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:28 12:36:19:806: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:810: IIF_NET20=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:813: IIF_NET30=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:816: IIF_NET35=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:820: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:824: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:827: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:831: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:834: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:28 12:36:19:837: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:28 12:36:19:841: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF35F8.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:19:845: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:28 12:36:19:849: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:28 12:36:19:853: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF382C.tmp
2016:02:28 12:36:19:856: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:28 12:36:19:859: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:28 12:36:19:863: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:28 12:36:19:866: IIF_README=
2016:02:28 12:36:19:870: Dumping feature states
2016:02:28 12:36:19:874: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:877: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:882: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:885: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:888: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:892: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:895: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:898: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:902: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:905: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 12:36:19:908: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:28 12:36:19:912: >>> Log End
2016:02:28 15:42:15:055:
2016:02:28 15:42:15:061: >>> Log start
2016:02:28 15:42:15:065: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:02:28 15:42:15:069: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:02:28 15:42:15:071: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:02:28 15:42:15:075: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:02:28 15:42:15:077: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:081: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:02:28 15:42:15:083: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:02:28 15:42:15:088: System up time: 4468 sec
2016:02:28 15:42:15:091: Reboot pending: No
2016:02:28 15:42:15:094: Current UI language: 0809
2016:02:28 15:42:15:099: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp
2016:02:28 15:42:15:114: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:134: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:148: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:162: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:176: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:190: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:02:28 15:42:15:204: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:218: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:234: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:248: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:262: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:276: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:290: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:304: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:316: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:330: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:342: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:358: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:372: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:384: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:402: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:414: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:428: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:442: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:456: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:470: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:483: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:492: Loading language 0409
2016:02:28 15:42:15:496: Setup mode: Installation
2016:02:28 15:42:15:499: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:02:28 15:42:15:502: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:02:28 15:42:15:503: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:02:28 15:42:15:507: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 15:42:15:509: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 15:42:15:513: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 15:42:15:515: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 15:42:15:519: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:02:28 15:42:15:521: OS check passed
2016:02:28 15:42:15:523: Checking .NET version...
2016:02:28 15:42:15:527: Expected version: v3.5
2016:02:28 15:42:15:529: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:02:28 15:42:15:533: .NET version check passed
2016:02:28 15:42:15:535: Resolving driver source
2016:02:28 15:42:15:539: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF3195.tmp'
2016:02:28 15:42:15:639: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF3195.tmp' as the driver source
2016:02:28 15:42:15:641: Scanning all active devices
2016:02:28 15:42:15:653: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:02:28 15:42:15:655: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:02:28 15:42:15:659: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:661: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:665: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:667: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:669: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:673: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:675: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:679: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:681: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:683: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:687: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:691: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:02:28 15:42:15:703: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:02:28 15:42:15:705: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:02:28 15:42:15:707: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:02:28 15:42:15:711: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:02:28 15:42:15:713: This is a downgrade
2016:02:28 15:42:15:717: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:02:28 15:42:15:719: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:02:28 15:42:15:723: Architecture supported: x86
2016:02:28 15:42:15:725: Architecture supported: x64
2016:02:28 15:42:15:729: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF3252.tmp
2016:02:28 15:42:16:146: Package information;
2016:02:28 15:42:16:148: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 15:42:16:152: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 15:42:16:154: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 15:42:16:158: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 15:42:16:160: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:02:28 15:42:16:164: Preparing UI
2016:02:28 15:42:16:166: Reading storyboard
2016:02:28 15:42:16:170: Page count: 7
2016:02:28 15:42:16:172: Added: Welcome
2016:02:28 15:42:16:176: Added: Modify
2016:02:28 15:42:16:178: Added: License
2016:02:28 15:42:16:182: Added: Destination
2016:02:28 15:42:16:184: Added: Progress
2016:02:28 15:42:16:186: Added: Finish
2016:02:28 15:42:16:191: Added: Error
2016:02:28 15:42:16:194: Reading string map
2016:02:28 15:42:16:197: No string map present
2016:02:28 15:42:16:210: Showing page: Welcome
2016:02:28 15:42:17:352: Showing page: License
2016:02:28 15:42:18:960: Showing page: Destination
2016:02:28 15:42:19:648: Setup thread started
2016:02:28 15:42:19:652: Showing page: Progress
2016:02:28 15:42:19:842: Caching MSI
2016:02:28 15:42:19:846: Return code: 0
2016:02:28 15:42:19:850: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:02:28 15:42:19:852: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:02:28 15:42:19:856: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:02:28 15:42:20:083: Return code: 1603
2016:02:28 15:42:20:087: W Aborting install
2016:02:28 15:42:20:089: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:02:28 15:42:20:093: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:02:28 15:42:20:102: Showing page: Error
2016:02:28 15:42:21:858: Dumping properties (37 total)
2016:02:28 15:42:21:862: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:02:28 15:42:21:866: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:02:28 15:42:21:868: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:872: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:874: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:02:28 15:42:21:878: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:882: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:884: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:888: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:890: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:894: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:898: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:02:28 15:42:21:900: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:02:28 15:42:21:904: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:02:28 15:42:21:908: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:02:28 15:42:21:911: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:02:28 15:42:21:914: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:02:28 15:42:21:917: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:02:28 15:42:21:920: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:02:28 15:42:21:922: IIF_IS64=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:926: IIF_NET20=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:928: IIF_NET30=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:932: IIF_NET35=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:934: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:938: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:940: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:944: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:946: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:02:28 15:42:21:950: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:02:28 15:42:21:954: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF2FDF.tmp
2016:02:28 15:42:21:956: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:02:28 15:42:21:960: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:02:28 15:42:21:962: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIF3252.tmp
2016:02:28 15:42:21:966: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:02:28 15:42:21:968: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:02:28 15:42:21:972: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:02:28 15:42:21:976: IIF_README=
2016:02:28 15:42:21:978: Dumping feature states
2016:02:28 15:42:21:982: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:21:984: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:21:988: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:21:990: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:21:994: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:21:998: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:22:000: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:22:004: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:22:007: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:22:010: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:02:28 15:42:22:014: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:02:28 15:42:22:017: >>> Log End
2016:03:13 23:37:02:213:
2016:03:13 23:37:02:219: >>> Log start
2016:03:13 23:37:02:222: Mutex with given name doesn't exist. Creating new one.

2016:03:13 23:37:02:225: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:03:13 23:37:02:228: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:03:13 23:37:02:231: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:03:13 23:37:02:234: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:237: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:03:13 23:37:02:241: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:03:13 23:37:02:243: System up time: 114729 sec
2016:03:13 23:37:02:246: Reboot pending: No
2016:03:13 23:37:02:250: Current UI language: 0809
2016:03:13 23:37:02:253: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp
2016:03:13 23:37:02:267: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:290: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:304: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:319: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:332: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:346: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:03:13 23:37:02:360: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:373: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:390: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:404: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:418: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:433: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:446: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:460: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:472: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:486: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:501: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:515: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:529: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:543: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:559: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:573: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:587: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:602: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:616: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:630: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:643: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:02:652: Loading language 0409
2016:03:13 23:37:02:655: Relaunching setup as elevated
2016:03:13 23:37:04:243: Dumping properties (30 total)
2016:03:13 23:37:04:245: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:03:13 23:37:04:249:
2016:03:13 23:37:04:253: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:03:13 23:37:04:258: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:03:13 23:37:04:261: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:03:13 23:37:04:264: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:266: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:03:13 23:37:04:269: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:272: IIF_IS64=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:275: IIF_NET20=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:279: IIF_NET30=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:282: IIF_NET35=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:285: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:289: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:292: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:295: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:03:13 23:37:04:297: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:03:13 23:37:04:300: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:03:13 23:37:04:303: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFA383.tmp
2016:03:13 23:37:04:307: Dumping feature states
2016:03:13 23:37:04:310: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:313: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:316: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:319: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:322: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:325: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:329: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:332: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:335: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:338: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'false'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:341: Exit code (command line): 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:344: >>> Log End
2016:03:13 23:37:04:347: Obtained mutex succesfully.
2016:03:13 23:37:04:351: Single-instance mutex has been obtained
2016:03:13 23:37:04:354: Core version: 2.5.49
2016:03:13 23:37:04:358: Setup version: 2.1.16.0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:361: Command line: "C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install\SetupME.exe"
2016:03:13 23:37:04:364: OS data: 6-2-1-0 64-bit
2016:03:13 23:37:04:367: System up time: 114731 sec
2016:03:13 23:37:04:371: Reboot pending: No
2016:03:13 23:37:04:374: Current UI language: 0809
2016:03:13 23:37:04:377: Language folder: C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp
2016:03:13 23:37:04:388: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\ar-SA\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0401. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:408: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\cs-CZ\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0405. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:419: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\da-DK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0406. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:431: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\de-DE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0407. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:442: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\el-GR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0408. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:454: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\en-US\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0409. Rank 2
2016:03:13 23:37:04:465: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\es-ES\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0C0A. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:476: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\fi-FI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040B. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:490: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\fr-FR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040C. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:500: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\he-IL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040D. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:512: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\hu-HU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 040E. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:523: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\it-IT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0410. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:534: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\ja-JP\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0411. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:544: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\ko-KR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0412. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:554: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\nb-NO\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0414. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:565: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\nl-NL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0413. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:576: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\pl-PL\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0415. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:587: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\pt-BR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0416. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:599: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\pt-PT\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0816. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:611: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\ru-RU\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0419. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:626: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\sk-SK\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041B. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:637: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\sl-SI\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0424. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:647: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\sv-SE\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041D. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:659: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\th-TH\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041E. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:670: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\tr-TR\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 041F. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:681: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\zh-CN\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0804. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:691: Found C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp\zh-TW\IntelCommon.dll. Lang 0404. Rank 0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:696: Loading language 0409
2016:03:13 23:37:04:700: Setup mode: Installation
2016:03:13 23:37:04:703: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2
2016:03:13 23:37:04:706: Preparing to check for Kernal Mode Driver Framework 1.11 or higher
2016:03:13 23:37:04:710: KMDF 1.11 or higher detected!
2016:03:13 23:37:04:713: Checking .NET version...
2016:03:13 23:37:04:717: Expected version: v3.5
2016:03:13 23:37:04:720: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:03:13 23:37:04:723: .NET version check passed
2016:03:13 23:37:04:726: Looking for OS: 5.1 5.2 6.1 6.2 6.3
2016:03:13 23:37:04:729: OS check passed
2016:03:13 23:37:04:732: Checking .NET version...
2016:03:13 23:37:04:735: Expected version: v3.5
2016:03:13 23:37:04:738: Found registry key for the expected .NET version.
2016:03:13 23:37:04:741: .NET version check passed
2016:03:13 23:37:04:744: Resolving driver source
2016:03:13 23:37:04:747: Using embedded driver(s). Temp source is 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFAD38.tmp'
2016:03:13 23:37:04:835: Using folder 'C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFAD38.tmp' as the driver source
2016:03:13 23:37:04:838: Scanning all active devices
2016:03:13 23:37:04:847: Scanning HECI\heci.inf (Name: HECI_HECI, Version: 11.0.0.1160)
2016:03:13 23:37:04:851: Section with the best match: Intel.NTamd64.10.0
2016:03:13 23:37:04:854: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:857: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:860: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:863: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1DBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:865: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:868: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:871: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9C3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:873: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:876: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:879: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8CBA (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:881: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_9D3A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:884: Device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A (Intel(R) Management Engine Interface )
2016:03:13 23:37:04:893: Matched with: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A&SUBSYS_86941043&REV_31
2016:03:13 23:37:04:896: Current driver: oem9.inf
2016:03:13 23:37:04:899: Name: , Provider: Intel, Version: 11.0.0.1166, Section: TEE_DDI_W10_x64
2016:03:13 23:37:04:901: Added matched device: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_A13A
2016:03:13 23:37:04:904: This is a downgrade
2016:03:13 23:37:04:907: MUP OS bits: 0xFFFFE
2016:03:13 23:37:04:911: Creating properties for all matching INF's
2016:03:13 23:37:04:914: Architecture supported: x86
2016:03:13 23:37:04:917: Architecture supported: x64
2016:03:13 23:37:04:920: Package folder is C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFADE5.tmp
2016:03:13 23:37:05:102: Package information;
2016:03:13 23:37:05:105: Type MSI: ID='{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:03:13 23:37:05:108: Type MSI: ID='{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:03:13 23:37:05:112: Type MSI: ID='{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:03:13 23:37:05:115: Type MSI: ID='{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:03:13 23:37:05:118: Type MSI: ID='{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}', Installed version: , Extracted: Yes
2016:03:13 23:37:05:121: Preparing UI
2016:03:13 23:37:05:124: Reading storyboard
2016:03:13 23:37:05:126: Page count: 7
2016:03:13 23:37:05:129: Added: Welcome
2016:03:13 23:37:05:132: Added: Modify
2016:03:13 23:37:05:135: Added: License
2016:03:13 23:37:05:138: Added: Destination
2016:03:13 23:37:05:141: Added: Progress
2016:03:13 23:37:05:143: Added: Finish
2016:03:13 23:37:05:146: Added: Error
2016:03:13 23:37:05:149: Reading string map
2016:03:13 23:37:05:152: No string map present
2016:03:13 23:37:05:169: Showing page: Welcome
2016:03:13 23:37:06:589: Showing page: License
2016:03:13 23:37:08:995: Showing page: Destination
2016:03:13 23:37:10:108: Setup thread started
2016:03:13 23:37:10:112: Showing page: Progress
2016:03:13 23:37:10:223: Caching MSI
2016:03:13 23:37:10:226: Return code: 0
2016:03:13 23:37:10:230: Installing 'ME_MEI_Drivers_x64.msi'
2016:03:13 23:37:10:233: Properties 'PRODUCTFOLDER32="C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components" REBOOT=ReallySuppress ADDLOCAL=DriverFeature'
2016:03:13 23:37:10:236: Setting MSI log file to 'IntelME_MSI.log'. Verbosity level is 4096
2016:03:13 23:37:10:448: Return code: 1603
2016:03:13 23:37:10:452: W Aborting install
2016:03:13 23:37:10:455: Updating ME Components size (ARP).
2016:03:13 23:37:10:458: Error while setting estimated aplication size column: 2
2016:03:13 23:37:10:466: Showing page: Error
2016:03:13 23:38:01:446: Link: Launching 'C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs'
2016:03:13 23:43:22:883: Dumping properties (37 total)
2016:03:13 23:43:22:887: IIF_MSILOGLEVEL=4096
2016:03:13 23:43:22:890: ME_WMI_STATE=0
2016:03:13 23:43:22:893: ME_LMS_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:897: ME_NAC_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:900: ME_IMSS_STATE=0
2016:03:13 23:43:22:903: ME_ICLS_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:906: ME_VCCRT_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:909: ME_DAL_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:912: ME_SPE_STATE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:915: IIF_NOPRUNE=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:919: IIF_NOMSITRANSACTIONS=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:922: IIF_LOGFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\Intel\Logs
2016:03:13 23:43:22:925: IIF_SETUPVERSION=2.1.16.0
2016:03:13 23:43:22:929: IIF_PACKAGEVERSION=11.0.0.1162
2016:03:13 23:43:22:933: IIF_SETUPPATH=C:\Users\Xes\Desktop\MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856\Install
2016:03:13 23:43:22:936: IIF_CACHELOC=C:\ProgramData\Intel\Package Cache\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}
2016:03:13 23:43:22:939: IIF_OS=10.0
2016:03:13 23:43:22:942: IIF_DEBUG_REPORTEDVERSION=6.2
2016:03:13 23:43:22:945: IIF_OSSERVICEPACK=0
2016:03:13 23:43:22:948: IIF_IS64=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:951: IIF_NET20=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:954: IIF_NET30=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:957: IIF_NET35=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:960: IIF_NET40CLIENT=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:963: IIF_NET40FULL=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:966: IIF_NET45CLIENT=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:969: IIF_NET45FULL=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:972: IIF_INSTALLFOLDER=C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components
2016:03:13 23:43:22:975: IIF_LANGCOUNTRY=en-GB
2016:03:13 23:43:22:979: IIF_RESOURCEFOLDER=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFABD0.tmp
2016:03:13 23:43:22:982: IIF_SETUPMODE=INSTALL
2016:03:13 23:43:22:985: _INF_HECI_HECI_VERSION=11.0.0.1160
2016:03:13 23:43:22:988: IIF_PACKAGEPATH=C:\Users\Xes\AppData\Local\Temp\IIFADE5.tmp
2016:03:13 23:43:22:991: IIF_LICENSE=
2016:03:13 23:43:22:994: IIF_ACCEPTED=1
2016:03:13 23:43:22:997: IIF_EXITCODE=1603
2016:03:13 23:43:23:000: IIF_README=
2016:03:13 23:43:23:004: Dumping feature states
2016:03:13 23:43:23:007: Feature: 'LegacyUninstallFeature' | Package: '{A9F98C81-482E-4B1F-B7AD-B8963AA3BAAE}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:010: Feature: 'DriverFeature' | Package: '{EBB4E1B1-D0A2-4F8E-BAFC-EF49A4D4E2A7}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:013: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:017: Feature: 'LMSFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:020: Feature: 'NACFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:023: Feature: 'DALFeature' | Package: '{C769B4D9-C208-4FC9-BBEF-420C8C219253}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:026: Feature: 'ALL' | Package: '{97A8120A-818B-425A-89F5-C2A610A24862}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:030: Feature: 'IntelSA' | Package: '' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:033: Feature: 'ProductFeature' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:036: Feature: 'VCRedist' | Package: '{DAB2D6B9-54CE-4225-B2C6-0535AEEF18A9}' | Current: 'false' | New: 'true'
2016:03:13 23:43:23:040: Exit code (command line): 1603
2016:03:13 23:43:23:043: >>> Log End


----------



## david279

What is the Intel Management Engine Components? I build a skylake build in Feb. been lurking here for a while. I never installed the package because i never found any info about what it actually is...


----------



## Bride

Hey guys,
I have some problem with my 6600K, looks in throttling but I don't understand for which reason.
Voltages, Power and Temperatures looks ok. Almost of stress test like Prime95, Intel BT v2, OCCT... are passed.
Thanks in advance for any support


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david279*
> 
> What is the Intel Management Engine Components? I build a skylake build in Feb. been lurking here for a while. I never installed the package because i never found any info about what it actually is...


It is something you should install.

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/misc-devices/mei/mei.txt

@Bride check and make sure you have increased the current limit in XTU or bios whichever you are using to OC. Not sure if this is it or not but if left to default it could explain the drop in speed while not showing in HWinfo logs.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have some problem with my 6600K, looks in throttling but I don't understand for which reason.
> Voltages, Power and Temperatures looks ok. Almost of stress test like Prime95, Intel BT v2, OCCT... are passed.
> Thanks in advance for any support


Are Intel Speed Step and C states disabled in BIOS during testing? Also I set my CPU clock to fixed not dynamic when I am stress testing. IDK 86 degrees is kinda high though.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> I know it is a bit off topic but I couldn't find any real answer.
> 
> When I'm trying to install Intel Management Engine Components (MEI-Win7-81-10_V11001160_856) M8 Hero Alpha Win 10 64bit Home.
> 
> Log file in the spoiler.
> Anybody had anything like this before?


You could try running Windows update, then retry installing the MEI driver.
If that doesn't work, try an elevated command prompt sfc/scannow and see if that fixes anything and try again.

The firmware is in the UEFI version (but can be updated manually from a command prompt) but the driver is usually installed manually and some rare times in the past I've had the same problem getting one to install. (not this particular version).
I've had updated versions not install, but never a first time install fail. But I always install drivers immediately after OS install and updates.


----------



## Bride

@tone1492 Intel Speed Step and C states are disabled in BIOS, also my CPU clock is fixed. Yes, 86 degrees is a little bit high and in the next days I will try to install a water-cooled block. I will let you know, thanks









@superkyle1721 power limits are raised at maximum values, I have a doubt on my PSU that's a 700W but not famous brand... Bubalus... http://www.bubalus.com.cn/product?p=54c1c42415e75743369abf33.htm btw thanks!


----------



## superkyle1721

@Bride run the same test with XTU open and monitoring everything. With your temps being so high what could be happening is you are in fact reaching thermal throttle. In XTU it will show the percentage of thermal throttle while I could be wrong HWinfo doesn't it just says yes or no. You could be in the 20% thermal throttle point and it is throttling but It's not enough for HW info to trip the setting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheXes

Problem solved.. It was there already installed ... probably that is why I couldn't install again ..








I'm an idiot







(or just tired)


----------



## TheXes

Back to the OC









So I want to reach my 24/7 overclock this week. I read through the whole thread (surly I missed couple of post or cannot remember all of the info)

I'm planning to stay below 1.4 and/or 75C during stress test/gaming.
From my previous overclock I would say I can reach around 4.6. (Probably a delid would help but I want to avoid it as I don't want to screw up my CPU)

I used realbench previously, both Stress test and Benchmark to see how stable my CPU is.

I've learnt that a google memtest would be the best for memory check.
I will try real bench again. (Any suggestion how many test shall I pass or anything?)
Also there is special modified decoding stress test which could give me a good result in 20 mins or 1 hour ish? I cannot remember the name could someone give me a download link please?

TBH I don't want to do 24h tests. Probably I will run a 5hrs if I passed every short but "hard" test just to be listed









So any other suggestion/correction or link?









Oh, and I have my system back upped.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Back to the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I want to reach my 24/7 overclock this week. I read through the whole thread (surly I missed couple of post or cannot remember all of the info)
> 
> I'm planning to stay below 1.4 and/or 75C during stress test/gaming.
> From my previous overclock I would say I can reach around 4.6. (Probably a delid would help but I want to avoid it as I don't want to screw up my CPU)
> 
> I used realbench previously, both Stress test and Benchmark to see how stable my CPU is.
> 
> I've learnt that a google memtest would be the best for memory check.
> I will try real bench again. (Any suggestion how many test shall I pass or anything?)
> Also there is special modified decoding stress test which could give me a good result in 20 mins or 1 hour ish? I cannot remember the name could someone give me a download link please?
> 
> TBH I don't want to do 24h tests. Probably I will run a 5hrs if I passed every short but "hard" test just to be listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any other suggestion/correction or link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I have my system back upped.


I think the OP gave some good advice. Just stick to the medium tests Custom x264 and Realbench. Pass both after you wake up from sleep or walk in the door from work or school, stable. That's that.


----------



## Badass1982

Just curious if anyone in this thread has had much luck overclocking a skylake 6700k inside a laptop ??? (I have the p870dm and I'm having trouble getting settings right.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Just curious if anyone in this thread has had much luck overclocking a skylake 6700k inside a laptop ??? (I have the p870dm and I'm having trouble getting settings right.


How much thermal headroom do you have to overclock? What temperatures are you hitting at stock?


----------



## Badass1982

The Image above is of my HWinfo stats when running at stock settings (by resetting bios to "optimized defaults", dont look very optimised to me!

If I set my chip to "stock" Optimized defaults , then it reverts to multipliers of 42,40,40,40 on the four respective cores. Ref clock is 100Mhz.
temperatures at load under AIDA64 with the defaults loaded are mid 50's to 60's (however for some reason the laptop is automatically clocking the chip down under load and leaving it at the correct frequency according to the above multipliers when idle) weird. I'm aware this is a laptop (Clevo p870DM) but lots of other people have had success in overclocking this machine so I'm curious why I can't.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> The Image above is of my HWinfo stats when running at stock settings (by resetting bios to "optimized defaults", dont look very optimised to me!
> 
> If I set my chip to "stock" Optimized defaults , then it reverts to multipliers of 42,40,40,40 on the four respective cores. Ref clock is 100Mhz.
> temperatures at load under AIDA64 with the defaults loaded are mid 50's to 60's (however for some reason the laptop is automatically clocking the chip down under load and leaving it at the correct frequency according to the above multipliers when idle) weird. I'm aware this is a laptop (Clevo p870DM) but lots of other people have had success in overclocking this machine so I'm curious why I can't.


Looks pretty good for laptop cooling.

It sounds like your laptop is throttling the processor based on current. not heat. Do you have options for turbo power limits in your bios? If so, try bumping everything up to the highest it will allow.


----------



## Badass1982

When I do that I seem to get more heat and my temps go crazy (even if I dont ajdust the voltage) I don't understand it.

I know it is some combination of the following settings but these are what I have!

Turbo Power Max (mW) : 33000

Turbo Time Window (s) : 8

Turbo short power max (mW): 56000

Multipliers

Core 1: 42
Core 2: 42
Core 3: 42
Core 4: 42

Platform Power Limit 1 (mW): 0 (0 is I'm assuming default and as such the BIOS sets the value)

Power Limit 1 Time Windows (s): 0

Platform Power Limit 2 (mW): 0

CPU C States: Enabled

Enhanced C States Enabled

C-State Auto Demotion (C1 and C3)
C-State Un-Demotion (C1 and C3)
Package C State demotion (Enabled)
Package C State undemotion (Enabled)
Package C State Limit (AUTO)
CFG Lock (Enabled)

Platform 3 Power Limit (mW) 0
Power Limit 3 Time Windows (ms) 0
Power Limit 3 Duty Cycle (%) 0

Platform 4 Power Limit (mW) 0

CPU Menu

Core MAX OC Ratio 42
Core Voltage mode (adaptive)
Core Voltage override 0
Core Extra Turbo Voltage 0
Core Voltage Offset 0
Offset Prefix (+)
Core PLL Voltage Offset 0

There are more settings but I am getting tired from typing right now!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> When I do that I seem to get more heat and my temps go crazy (even if I dont ajdust the voltage) I don't understand it.
> 
> I know it is some combination of the following settings but these are what I have!


Turbo Power Max (mW) : 33000 *Set to 180000* (33000 mW= 33 watts, stock 6700K 91W TDP)

Turbo short power max (mW): 56000 *Set to 180000* (56000 mW= 56 watts, stock 6700K 91W TDP)

CPU C States: Enabled *Disabled* (You can try disabling C states to see if that makes a difference.)


----------



## Badass1982

What would be a safe temperature to see on the cores bearing in mind that this is a laptop. A beefy one but still a laptop. Under heavy load atm I'm seeing averages of 79,80,72,73 Celsius across the four cores, with the MAX hitting 90,90,86,85 during 5 mins of AIDA64 stressing!

Thanks will try the above too!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> What would be a safe temperature to see on the cores bearing in mind that this is a laptop. A beefy one but still a laptop. Under heavy load atm I'm seeing averages of 79,80,72,73 Celsius across the four cores, with the MAX hitting 90,90,86,85 during 5 mins of AIDA64 stressing!
> 
> Thanks will try the above too!


I would take those temps as long as your lap can handle the heat with shorts on


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @Bride run the same test with XTU open and monitoring everything. With your temps being so high what could be happening is you are in fact reaching thermal throttle. In XTU it will show the percentage of thermal throttle while I could be wrong HWinfo doesn't it just says yes or no. You could be in the 20% thermal throttle point and it is throttling but It's not enough for HW info to trip the setting.


Well, actually no throttle...


----------



## CannedBullets

Does anyone know where to find CPU cache frequency? I can't find it in the bios or HwInfo64.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find CPU cache frequency? I can't find it in the bios or HwInfo64.


For the Hero mobo, there is a section where you set CPU Core/Cache Current Max, under that is minimum cache, under that is maximum cache. In Hwinfo it is listed under Core #0 clock, Core #1 clock, etc, bus clock, and then finally ring clock, which is it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find CPU cache frequency? I can't find it in the bios or HwInfo64.


Answered in Asus thread, I don't have that board/UEFI but I looked in the manual....could be wrong, though since like I say I was going from manual and I think ROG UEFI is a little different (I have a Hero).
GL.


----------



## Badass1982

CPU Cache is afaik referred to as ring on the program hwinfo for Skylake. Therefore ring voltage multi and clockspeed refers to your CPU Cache


----------



## Siem

I want to give a huge thank you to everyone in the community/this thread who have helped me!

I'm getting real stable results and not only did I manage to overclock my skylake with amazing help, I managed to overclock
my GTX 970 4GB also, besides that I've run several benchmarks (x264) to check for stability, currently I'm running without a single issue at all!

I'm real happy for the great help and wanted to thank you all again, and the OP for the great information, technical help & welcoming into the community !

Really happy, really appreciate all the kind words and help & once again, sorry for that silly typo back then haha









Kindest regards and I'll definitely stick around !


----------



## spark9990

Hi, i can't seem to get x264 Stability Test working, I've extracted the file in a separate folder running in administrator mode:

chosen infinity loop.
16 threads.
normal priority.
Then the program closes.

I'm using windows 10 pro 64 bit. hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

A friend of my mine recently bought an i7 6700K. It has a stock voltage of 1.46 (42X100) when stress tested with Prime95 28.7 Is this normal?
Without Prime95 the voltage is 1.41 in idle (Power set to Hi Performance). His motherboard is Asus Maximus Hero VIII.
From what I've read intel recommends 1.45 max, so this voltage seems abnormally high to me.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> A friend of my mine recently bought an i7 6700K. It has a stock voltage of 1.46 (42X100) when stress tested with Prime95 28.7 Is this normal?
> Without Prime95 the voltage is 1.41 in idle (Power set to Hi Performance). His motherboard is Asus Maximus Hero VIII.
> From what I've read intel recommends 1.45 max, so this voltage seems abnormally high to me.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Was the voltage set to manual or auto? Having it set on auto usually feeds more voltage to the CPU than necessary.


----------



## Bride

Hi guys,
speaking about "motherboard VR thermal throttling" the meaning of VR is Virtual Rail?
Probably I found an overheating on the mobo...


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For the Hero mobo, there is a section where you set CPU Core/Cache Current Max, under that is minimum cache, under that is maximum cache. In Hwinfo it is listed under Core #0 clock, Core #1 clock, etc, bus clock, and then finally ring clock, which is it.


If that's the case I'd like to update my charting.

Username: CannedBullets
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100 mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4.5 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.1 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.3 V
Vcore: 1.28 V
FCLK: 1000 mhz
Cooling: Corsair H115i with 2 Noctua AF-A14 fans in pull configuration
Stability Test: 12 hours of x264, 16 threads, normal priority

Batch Number: L547B597 Malaysia
Ram Speed: DDR4-3000 mhz, 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35 V
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z170
LLC Setting: Level 4
Additional Comments: Binned for 4.7 GHz and delidded by Silicon Lottery.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> A friend of my mine recently bought an i7 6700K. It has a stock voltage of 1.46 (42X100) when stress tested with Prime95 28.7 Is this normal?
> Without Prime95 the voltage is 1.41 in idle (Power set to Hi Performance). His motherboard is Asus Maximus Hero VIII.
> From what I've read intel recommends 1.45 max, so this voltage seems abnormally high to me.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Was the voltage set to manual or auto? Having it set on auto usually feeds more voltage to the CPU than necessary.


Agreed. I would at very least manually set LLC to 4 or 5.


----------



## TheXes

Hey there,

Two things if you could help guys.

1. With the newest BIOS update 1504 (M8H alpha) I have issues with the Fan control (F6) in the bios.
If I click on auto detect and on the upcoming window click on cancel the whole bios froze. If I click Ok then it finish the testing then it says we changed this and that and the only option is OK if I click OK the bios just froze again.
I've tried to clear CMOS, tried to flash the bios again (from a USB drive)

Could you guys check if you're having this issue?

2. I'm about to OC again. I only can get 1.328 or 1.344 under load, no matter if I use Manual, Adaptive, LLC4 or LLC5.
I woud like to get 1.330 ish as 1.328 not stable @45 but 1.344 too hot for my taste. (I know I should delid.. : / )

+1: When I set adaptive i have the option to set offset. I left that one on auto. I also have an option to set it to + or -
If I leave on auto does it matter if it is on + or - ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> I'm about to OC again. I only can get 1.328 or 1.344 under load, no matter if I use Manual, Adaptive, LLC4 or LLC5.
> I woud like to get 1.330 ish as 1.328 not stable @45 but 1.344 too hot for my taste. (I know I should delid.. : / )
> 
> +1: When I set adaptive i have the option to set offset. I left that one on auto. I also have an option to set it to + or -
> If I leave on auto does it matter if it is on + or - ?


Hello

The digital output for voltage reporting has a resolution of 0.016V. Any finer measurement will require the use of a DMM with a resolution and accuracy exceeding this value.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I don't have any testing results since I can't log into my friends PC but I overclocked his 6600k to 4.0ghz with 1.27v. It should be 24/7 stable but I'll have to tell him to run some tests when I give it back to him. His 6600k definitely isn't a gem like mine. Damn thing fails to boot with the same overclock settings as mine (he has a gigabyte board similar to mine so it wasn't difficult to mirror my settings.)

I was tempted to throw my SSD into it and test it but the little case we used for his build is a PAIN when it comes to hard drives. You have to remove the heatsink to pull the drives out haha.


----------



## Bride

*Username:* Bride
*CPU Model:* Intel® Core™ i5-6600K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
*Base Clock:* 3.5 GHz
*Core Multiplier:* 100
*Core Frequency:* 4.6 GHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4.5 GHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.392 V
*Vcore:* 1.349 V
*FCLK Frequency:* 400 MHz
*System Agent Clock:* 400 MHz
*Cooling Solution:* ID-COOLING Frostflow 120 (no delid CPU) http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120
*Batch Number:* China batch# X548B047
*Ram Parameters:* 2400 MHz 17-17-17-39
*Ram Voltage:* default
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1 http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
*LLC Setting:* auto
*Comments:* I found an overheating of 50A Power Chokes, on the mobo near the CPU, so I added heatsinks and a fan

*Stability Test:* OCCT 4.4.1 (1 hour), 64 bit, Small Data set, Number of threads Automatic

*Picture Verification:*

BEFORE


AFTER


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> *Username:* Bride
> *CPU Model:* Intel® Core™ i5-6600K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
> *Base Clock:* 3.5 GHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 100
> *Core Frequency:* 4.6 GHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4.5 GHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.392 V
> *Vcore:* 1.349 V
> *FCLK Frequency:* 400 MHz
> *System Agent Clock:* 400 MHz
> *Cooling Solution:* ID-COOLING Frostflow 120 (no delid CPU) http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120
> *Batch Number:* China batch# X548B047
> *Ram Parameters:* 2400 MHz 17-17-17-39
> *Ram Voltage:* default
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1 http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
> *LLC Setting:* auto
> *Comments:* I found an overheating of 50A Power Chokes, on the mobo near the CPU, so I added heatsinks and a fan
> 
> *Stability Test:* OCCT 4.4.1 (1 hour), 64 bit, Small Data set, Number of threads Automatic
> 
> *Picture Verification:*
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER


Is your 400MHz SA clock default in BIOS, or did you set it to that speed?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Was the voltage set to manual or auto? Having it set on auto usually feeds more voltage to the CPU than necessary.


It is on auto. and runs at stock settings.


----------



## turbobooster

hello guys, i have a i5 6600k running on 4.5ghz on 1.25v set in bios, totaly runs fine, together with a msi gaming pro motherbord.
but about that bord i have a quistion, what do all these names mean.

cpu pll oc voltage
cpu sfr voltage
cpu st pll voltage

and what is there default voltage


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Is your 400MHz SA clock default in BIOS, or did you set it to that speed?


I set the System Agent Current Limit and CPU Core Current Limit at 255.00, FCLK at 400 MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I set the System Agent Current Limit and CPU Core Current Limit at 255.00, FCLK at 400 MHz


why keep F clock so low? are you having issues with graphics performance?
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why keep F clock so low? are you having issues with graphics performance?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


Same thing I was wondering.


----------



## TheXes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Two things if you could help guys.
> 
> 1. With the newest BIOS update 1504 (M8H alpha) I have issues with the Fan control (F6) in the bios.
> If I click on auto detect and on the upcoming window click on cancel the whole bios froze. If I click Ok then it finish the testing then it says we changed this and that and the only option is OK if I click OK the bios just froze again.
> I've tried to clear CMOS, tried to flash the bios again (from a USB drive)
> 
> Could you guys check if you're having this issue?
> 
> 2. I'm about to OC again. I only can get 1.328 or 1.344 under load, no matter if I use Manual, Adaptive, LLC4 or LLC5.
> I woud like to get 1.330 ish as 1.328 not stable @45 but 1.344 too hot for my taste. (I know I should delid.. : / )
> 
> +1: When I set adaptive i have the option to set offset. I left that one on auto. I also have an option to set it to + or -
> If I leave on auto does it matter if it is on + or - ?


Has anybody tried the quick fan bit? I'm just curious if it is my issue or a bigger one?


----------



## Wijkert

I have upgraded to a 6700K a couple of days ago and landed on a 4600 (1.35v in bios) with a llc of 5 (of 7). It seems reasonable stable after about 2 hours of the x264 stress test (16T, normal). Afterwards I turned the XMP profile back on and noticed that it manually set the bus clock to 100 exactly, while on auto it was a little bit higher which gave a core clock of ~4620 instead of 4600. With the xmp off the x264 stress test crashed after ~20 minutes. Now with xmp turned on I just finished 6 loops on 4600( 1.32v in bios; almost the same voltage in windows); it crashed at 1.31v. The hottest core reaches 60C max at 17C ambient.

Do you guys know what is going on here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> I have upgraded to a 6700K a couple of days ago and landed on a 4600 (1.35v in bios) with a llc of 5 (of 7). It seems reasonable stable after about 2 hours of the x264 stress test (16T, normal). Afterwards I turned the XMP profile back on and noticed that it manually set the bus clock to 100 exactly, while on auto it was a little bit higher which gave a core clock of ~4620 instead of 4600. With the xmp off the x264 stress test crashed after ~20 minutes. Now with xmp turned on I just finished 6 loops on 4600( 1.32v in bios; almost the same voltage in windows); it crashed at 1.31v. The hottest core reaches 60C max at 17C ambient.
> 
> Do you guys know what is going on here?


when you use XMP, are you applying it after clrcmos or "load optimized defaults"?
On the Ranger, LLC 5 is probably allowing ~ 30+mV vdroop. With XMP this may be at Auto which is 7 (actually adds voltage over setting in Bios. Also XMP will set ram parameters that we do not have access to on this platform.
4 or 2 ram sticks?


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you use XMP, are you applying it after clrcmos or "load optimized defaults"?


No, on top of my custom 4600mhz profile.

Quote:


> With XMP this may be at Auto which is 7 (actually adds voltage over setting in Bios.


I don't think that is the case, since I checked all the settings including the llc. Also the voltage in windows stays the same with XMP enable or disabled.[/quote]

Quote:


> 4 or 2 ram sticks?


2

EDIT: I also found a setting in the bios that ASUS recommends to disable when overclocking. It is called CPU SVID Support and it is set to auto currently. Is far as I can remember it had to do with adaptive or offset mode, but I am not sure if I should disable it or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> No, on top of my custom 4600mhz profile.
> I don't think that is the case, since I checked all the settings including the llc. Also the voltage in windows stays the same with XMP enable or disabled.
> 2
> 
> EDIT: I also found a setting in the bios that ASUS recommends to disable when overclocking. It is called CPU SVID Support and it is set to auto currently. Is far as I can remember it had to do with adaptive or offset mode, but I am not sure if I should disable it or not.


CPU SVID can be left on auto and will behave properly. (does on my M8E and M8 impact)
If you apply XMP on top of any manual settings it will override existing values - again, some of the ram changes you do not have UEFI access to.
On ASUS mobos, LLC auto is the maximum compensation (least vdroop, or on some ASUS MBs, will increase vcore over the bios setting).
So the Ranger is a 4-channel MB with T-Topology, 2 ram sticks work, but will not work as well as 4. Just FYI
Check out the podcast: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/920_20#post_24994228

The XMP off x264 crash is due to an incorrect manual bios setting that XMP is correcting.









you might find *this thread* helpful regarding ram


----------



## patriotaki

my only issue with my OC is that when i set up the voltage on BIOS it goes +0.02V more..
for example if i set it to 1.295V it can go up to 1.315V

how can i fix thhat


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> my only issue with my OC is that when i set up the voltage on BIOS it goes +0.02V more..
> for example if i set it to 1.295V it can go up to 1.315V
> 
> how can i fix thhat


So, it's increasing vcore but still failing x265 with no XMP? Seems like a ram setting problem tho x265 does little to test ram stability. If you are using adaptive, be sure to set an offset (like 10mV) and put the rest in addn turbo. If you are using manual, lower LLC (lower number) until the voltage raise is gone. In either case LLC will lower load vcore vs the bios setting. This is there to mitigate V_ovs (load line overshoot - invisible except for with an occilloscope). It's described in the cpu product spec from Intel. (datasheet)
If that's a measured voltage (DMM) then increase vdroop ( set a lower LLC number). If it's a VCORE from CPUZ (put HWInfo away for a while, too many guys are looking at VID and thinking it's vcore) remember - any OS based tool reading the vcore report from the VRM can only resolve 16mV. so it will only show . for example, 1.328V and then 1.344V - no in between value is possible)

Really need to see a bios dump to help more. post with a usb key in any port, on the Profiles bios page scroll down, open the key and hit F2 (text) or hit F12 on each bios screen and post the pics (zipped) back here.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why keep F clock so low? are you having issues with graphics performance?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations


@Jpmboy & @tone1492 I'm keeping down the frequency of my iGPU because I don't use it, there is an impact on the overclock capabilities? also ASRock suggest to keep this value low if you want increase your BCLK. Btw I'm here for learn, so any feedback is welcome!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Jpmboy & @tone1492 I'm keeping down the frequency of my iGPU because I don't use it, there is an impact on the overclock capabilities? also ASRock suggest to keep this value low if you want increase your BCLK. Btw I'm here for learn, so any feedback is welcome!


read thru the article i linked to... it impacts the discrete GPUs, and it should scale automatically with bclk.. and you are running 100 BCLK anyway. should be 1000 if left to auto (or 800 depending on the board's bios). If you start using bclk >167 maybe. BUt with a K chip that's strictly sport and not necessary.


----------



## damric

http://valid.x86.fr/77i7px


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys,
> speaking about "motherboard VR thermal throttling" the meaning of VR is Virtual Rail?
> Probably I found an overheating on the mobo...


VR is Voltage Regulator I should think. You can check Steven Bassiri/Sin0822''s guide at http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles

Different boards, but he shows some thermal readings of the VRM region (in case you want something to compare to)
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7295/asrock-z170-extreme4-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7279/asrock-fatal1ty-z170-gaming-k6-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read thru the article i linked to... it impacts the discrete GPUs, and it should scale automatically with bclk.. and you are running 100 BCLK anyway. should be 1000 if left to auto (or 800 depending on the board's bios). If you start using bclk >167 maybe. BUt with a K chip that's strictly sport and not necessary.


interesting article, maybe I will try to set FCLK in Auto or at 1.000 MHz, looking if there is any difference also for me


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> VR is Voltage Regulator I should think. You can check Steven Bassiri/Sin0822''s guide at http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles
> 
> Different boards, but he shows some thermal readings of the VRM region (in case you want something to compare to)
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7295/asrock-z170-extreme4-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7279/asrock-fatal1ty-z170-gaming-k6-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html


thanks a lot! also this article is very detailed and interesting! maybe too much technical







I suggest everyone to read it http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles/82-vrm-guide.
well, in my case I'm sure that was an hardware overheating, because this isn't an high level motherboard for heavy overclocks and adding some heatsink on mosfets and inductors, I resolved the problem.
I don't exactly the previous temperature, but components was "untouchable" under any stress test... now no throttle


----------



## MaFi0s0

If my overclock is right at the edge of stability at 1.45v can i use the igpu without a performance impact?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys,
> speaking about "motherboard VR thermal throttling" the meaning of VR is Virtual Rail?
> Probably I found an overheating on the mobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR is Voltage Regulator I should think. You can check Steven Bassiri/Sin0822''s guide at http://sinhardware.com/index.php/vrm-articles
> 
> Different boards, but he shows some thermal readings of the VRM region (in case you want something to compare to)
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7295/asrock-z170-extreme4-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7279/asrock-fatal1ty-z170-gaming-k6-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
Click to expand...

I would love reading those articles but tweaktowns website is freaking broken. It takes me to the index of the review no matter what I do. If i hit the next button or any of the other pages it just reloads the index page of the review.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> interesting article, maybe I will try to set FCLK in Auto or at 1.000 MHz, looking if there is any difference also for me


Did you read the OP? I talked about it already.


----------



## KenjiS

Ok, new motherboard is here..

The Asus Maximus VIII Extreme got me to 4.6 @ 1.34 no problem. Ram is at 3200. It will even boot at 4.7 and run for a bit and if i had a better case i could probubly get 4.7 at 1.4







The temps just get too high too fast at 4.7 under any stress tests

No driver crashes or other stupid problems like the MSI, and its built a lot better than the MSI was...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok, new motherboard is here..
> 
> The Asus Maximus VIII Extreme got me to 4.6 @ 1.34 no problem. Ram is at 3200. It will even boot at 4.7 and run for a bit and if i had a better case i could probubly get 4.7 at 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temps just get too high too fast at 4.7 under any stress tests
> 
> No driver crashes or other stupid problems like the MSI, and its built a lot better than the MSI was...


Nice


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you read the OP? I talked about it already.


I read your introduction "Blck/Fclk tweaking time!" previously but I had to answer at @Jpmboy


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I would love reading those articles but tweaktowns website is freaking broken. It takes me to the index of the review no matter what I do. If i hit the next button or any of the other pages it just reloads the index page of the review.


Created and uploaded a PDF for you









VRMGuide.pdf 891k .pdf file


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, it's increasing vcore but still failing x265 with no XMP? Seems like a ram setting problem tho x265 does little to test ram stability. If you are using adaptive, be sure to set an offset (like 10mV) and put the rest in addn turbo. If you are using manual, lower LLC (lower number) until the voltage raise is gone. In either case LLC will lower load vcore vs the bios setting. This is there to mitigate V_ovs (load line overshoot - invisible except for with an occilloscope). It's described in the cpu product spec from Intel. (datasheet)
> If that's a measured voltage (DMM) then increase vdroop ( set a lower LLC number). If it's a VCORE from CPUZ (put HWInfo away for a while, too many guys are looking at VID and thinking it's vcore) remember - any OS based tool reading the vcore report from the VRM can only resolve 16mV. so it will only show . for example, 1.328V and then 1.344V - no in between value is possible)
> 
> Really need to see a bios dump to help more. post with a usb key in any port, on the Profiles bios page scroll down, open the key and hit F2 (text) or hit F12 on each bios screen and post the pics (zipped) back here.


here are my settings

settings.zip 1082k .zip file


using prime the voltage rises up to 1.37v lol


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> *Username:* Bride
> *CPU Model:* Intel® Core™ i5-6600K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
> *Base Clock:* 3.5 GHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 100
> *Core Frequency:* 4.6 GHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4.5 GHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.392 V
> *Vcore:* 1.349 V
> *FCLK Frequency:* 400 MHz
> *System Agent Clock:* 400 MHz
> *Cooling Solution:* ID-COOLING Frostflow 120 (no delid CPU) http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120
> *Batch Number:* China batch# X548B047
> *Ram Parameters:* 2400 MHz 17-17-17-39
> *Ram Voltage:* default
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1 http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
> *LLC Setting:* auto
> *Comments:* I found an overheating of 50A Power Chokes, on the mobo near the CPU, so I added heatsinks and a fan
> 
> *Stability Test:* OCCT 4.4.1 (1 hour), 64 bit, Small Data set, Number of threads Automatic
> 
> *Picture Verification:*
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER


@Darkwizzie looks everything ok?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @Darkwizzie looks everything ok?


Hmm... By 'base clock' I meant BCLK, which I assume is 100. As mentioned I believe, you could probably take Fclk to 1ghz without issue. And finally, the HWinfo in the picture doesn't show the vcore reading (yeah, it weird it's so far down in the list of sensors). Vcore in the entry should be the average value from the vcore sensor when running your stress test. But, I will still accept the entry to the main chart. First China batch too, I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> interesting article, maybe I will try to set FCLK in Auto or at 1.000 MHz, looking if there is any difference also for me


this really should be left on Auto. You won't see any difference. Really, even at extremes in benchmarking.
... and +rep Darkwizzie! His OP is full of great info!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did you read the OP? I talked about it already.


Read the OP?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> here are my settings
> 
> settings.zip 1082k .zip file
> 
> 
> using prime the voltage rises up to 1.37v lol


Thanks, just a few recommendations:

TPU = "Keep Currrent Settings" (are you using a TPU switch on the MB?)
Adaptive voltage, set up as:
Add'n Turbo = 1.310V
Offset = 0.005V (some rigs will increase vcore aboive your setting unless you set an Offset voltage - some need as high as 20mV)
optional:
CPU power phase - "optimized"
CPU Current - 130%
Load Line Compensation - 5 or 6

If you OC the ram further, you wil llikely want to set System agent manually - 1.25-1.275 will run 3200-3866 ram speeds.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm... By 'base clock' I meant BCLK, which I assume is 100. As mentioned I believe, you could probably take Fclk to 1ghz without issue. And finally, the HWinfo in the picture doesn't show the vcore reading (yeah, it weird it's so far down in the list of sensors). Vcore in the entry should be the average value from the vcore sensor when running your stress test. But, I will still accept the entry to the main chart. First China batch too, I think.


I will do asap another bench with everything on the right way







thanks for now!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks, just a few recommendations:
> 
> TPU = "Keep Currrent Settings" (are you using a TPU switch on the MB?)
> Adaptive voltage, set up as:
> Add'n Turbo = 1.310V
> Offset = 0.005V (some rigs will increase vcore aboive your setting unless you set an Offset voltage - some need as high as 20mV)
> optional:
> CPU power phase - "optimized"
> CPU Current - 130%
> Load Line Compensation - 5 or 6
> 
> If you OC the ram further, you wil llikely want to set System agent manually - 1.25-1.275 will run 3200-3866 ram speeds.


will try that later today and ill report back


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> will try that later today and ill report back


cool. what are you looking to reach in terms of an OC?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. what are you looking to reach in terms of an OC?


i got pretty good temps idle 27~29Celcius with the fans low
and while gaming it goes up to 55Celcius

i would be happy to get 4.5Ghz with not so much voltage..but i dont think my chip is that good because i get RSOD at 4.5GHz with 1.3v + 0.02v (which rises automatically)

i just want around 4.5~4.6Ghz but with a low voltage dont want to go over 1.36v i think its too much and under load the cpu may go up to 60-65celcius

we will see that later..

if i can get 4.5GHz with 1.28v i would be reallyyyyyyyyy happy


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Another though that has been brewing in my mind. Is there any significant difference in stability, temperatures, VCore, etc. when you halve the multiplier in order to double the BCLK?


----------



## SaintsEnd

Anyone know if you can still overclock non-k processors if you roll back to the exploit bios?


----------



## krabs

Day One on my new PC.
The stock bios is 0908 from October2015. Stock auto voltage is 1.168v.
Adaptive is broken, tried 1.200- 1.250 , hit a ceiling at 1.088-1.104 on cinebenchR15 , tried LLC auto level4 level5 , 0.005 0.020 offset
It jumps to the correct voltage for a split second and stay at the lower 1.104 for the rest of the benchmark.

Manual voltage works perfectly though at test 1.25v , with LLC auto.

Not very confident about doing the bios flash update.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks, just a few recommendations:
> 
> TPU = "Keep Currrent Settings" (are you using a TPU switch on the MB?)
> Adaptive voltage, set up as:
> Add'n Turbo = 1.310V
> Offset = 0.005V (some rigs will increase vcore aboive your setting unless you set an Offset voltage - some need as high as 20mV)
> optional:
> CPU power phase - "optimized"
> CPU Current - 130%
> Load Line Compensation - 5 or 6
> 
> If you OC the ram further, you wil llikely want to set System agent manually - 1.25-1.275 will run 3200-3866 ram speeds.


i have done the changes you said.. but the voltage keeps going up to 1.344v

monitoring through aisuite 3

edit: woah..it rises up to 1.36v


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Another though that has been brewing in my mind. Is there any significant difference in stability, temperatures, VCore, etc. when you halve the multiplier in order to double the BCLK?


Not with my Hero at any rate.


----------



## SteveRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not with my Hero at any rate.


not with asrock osf.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Another though that has been brewing in my mind. Is there any significant difference in stability, temperatures, VCore, etc. when you halve the multiplier in order to double the BCLK?


main impact is on available memory ratios and frequencies. Other than that, z170 is super for BCLK overclocking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i have done the changes you said.. but the voltage keeps going up to 1.344v
> 
> monitoring through aisuite 3
> 
> edit: woah..it rises up to 1.36v


Where are you seeing the 1.36V? AI Suite? Any OS software will have 16mV increments so 1.335/1,336 volts will report as 1.344 (it goes from 1.328 to 1.344V - nothing in between). Set a lower LLC until the vcore droops under load to what is needed. Idle voltage is harmless - and if using adaptive, weel you know.
I run my 6600K at 1.456V for 47core 46 cache. Max temps with x264 is 68C with an H80iV2 with the stock TIM on the cooler. You may want to check the cooler mount and TIM application. Skylake handles temps well, shoot for <80C when running the hottest stress test in your regime.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> main impact is on available memory ratios and frequencies. Other than that, z170 is super for BCLK overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing the 1.36V? AI Suite? Any OS software will have 16mV increments so 1.335/1,336 volts will report as 1.344 (it goes from 1.328 to 1.344V - nothing in between). Set a lower LLC until the vcore droops under load to what is needed. Idle voltage is harmless - and if using adaptive, weel you know.
> I run my 6600K at 1.456V for 47core 46 cache. Max temps with x264 is 68C with an H80iV2 with the stock TIM on the cooler. You may want to check the cooler mount and TIM application. Skylake handles temps well, shoot for <80C when running the hottest stress test in your regime.


Few questions..
1) how to lower llc?
2) I'm using adaptive, basically I'm monitoring vcore from aisuite 3 or Hwinfo how can I monitor the correct vcore?
3) I have the cooler master 412s push/pull , temps are good but I already ordered today a corsair sp120 for the cooler to lower the temps more.

4) can you guide me again if it's possible on which exact settings should I change?

My goal is 4.5-4.6ghz , how to monitor the correct voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Few questions..
> 1) how to lower llc?
> 2) I'm using adaptive, basically I'm monitoring vcore from aisuite 3 or Hwinfo how can I monitor the correct vcore?
> 3) I have the cooler master 412s push/pull , temps are good but I already ordered today a corsair sp120 for the cooler to lower the temps more.
> 
> 4) can you guide me again if it's possible on which exact settings should I change?
> 
> My goal is 4.5-4.6ghz , how to monitor the correct voltage?


the only way to see the actual vcore is with a digital multimeter. without that - and generally - 5 or 10mV in CPUZ is not going to burn your chip in these ranges. With Adaptive, some MBs need to have it set as described: 20mV in offset and the reat in Add'n turbo voltageto avoid the added voltage IF you have offset on auto.
Leave CPU SVID on auto or enabled
Lowering LLC on your MB is setting a lower number for Load Line compensation Try LLC 5, if it still increased to 1.36V (so the real voltage could be anywhere between 1.352-1.367V - right?) try LLC 4.
If your temps are okay, nothing wrong with increasing the freq and vcore. Figure 40mV per 100MHz per core - for a 6600K, an increase of 1 on the multi will be roughly 40mV higher in vcore. So if 4.5 is stable at 1.34V, 4.7 wil lbe around 1.38V +/-.
Sure. I have both the M8 Impact/6600K running , I can post a bios dump so you have a guide for basic settings. voltages will be slightly different - I suspect your cpu will need a lot less vcore than my engineering sample (abused







).

adaptive and manual voltage:

46c46m_setting.txt 23k .txt file


47c46_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveRo*
> 
> not with asrock osf.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not with my Hero at any rate.


Can you use offset voltage and OC bclk? I get BSOD on OS boot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







38x125=4750MHz. Manual vcore. 1375mv bios, LLC 2. 1345mv load. 1330mv idle.


----------



## krabs

Took the risk and usb updated my z170 pro gaming motherboard bios to latest 1206.
Now I understand how adaptive works , at stock clock 3.5 +turbo 3.6 it will be about 0.1v lower than the assigned voltage value, but the problem goes away as I increase the multipliers. to 3.8ghz 4.0ghz when the cpu demand more juice.

Seems like plenty of thermal headroom here, just 66 celcius @ 4.5ghz 1.35v LLC4 running x264.
Will run it for 2 hours before pushing it further up.

*update*
survived 15loops 2 & half hours ( I closed it myself) with a small temperature spike to 69 celcius.
vrm at 49 celcius
core #1 is consistently 3 celcius higher than the others , not too bad
The temperature always drop abruptly by 30 celcius in 1 second after benchmark ends , is this bug or normal ?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Took the risk and usb updated my z170 pro gaming motherboard bios to latest 1206.
> Now I understand how adaptive works , at stock clock 3.5 +turbo 3.6 it will be about 0.1v lower than the assigned voltage value, but the problem goes away as I increase the multipliers. to 3.8ghz 4.0ghz when the cpu demand more juice.
> 
> Seems like plenty of thermal headroom here, just 66 celcius @ 4.5ghz 1.35v LLC4 running x264.
> Will run it for 2 hours before pushing it further up.


I love that x264 test. It's demanding, but very cool temp wise. I max out at 67 degrees on my CPU package 1.367v under load and I don't have the best water cooler on the market.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> I love that x264 test. It's demanding, but very cool temp wise. I max out at 67 degrees on my CPU package 1.367v under load and I don't have the best water cooler on the market.


you cant get lower on that vcore voltage??? i know not every cpu and bord are the same, but i think voltage of 1.367v for 4.5ghz is a little high


----------



## Bride

Username: Bride

CPU Model: Intel® Core™ i5-6600K Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz) Batch Number: China batch# X548B047
Motherboard: ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1 http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
Cooling Solution: ID-COOLING Frostflow 120 (no delidded) http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120

Base Clock: 3.5 GHz
Core Multiplier: 100
Core Frequency: 4.6 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.5 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.392 V
Vcore: 1.349 V
FCLK Frequency: 1.000 MHz
System Agent Clock: 1.000 MHz
Ram Parameters: 2400 MHz 17-17-17-39
Ram Voltage: default
LLC Setting: Auto

Comments: I found an overheating of 50A Power Choke near the CPU, so I added heatskins and a fan

Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.1 (1 hour), 64 bit, Small Data set, Number of threads Automatic

Picture Verification:


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> you cant get lower on that vcore voltage??? i know not every cpu and bord are the same, but i think voltage of 1.367v for 4.5ghz is a little high


I'm at 4.6 not 4.5


----------



## TheDoctor46

There's something wrong with that x264 stability test, when you go to extract it you just get a load of errors and the files extracted are busted. Is there a working copy available for download somewhere else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> There's something wrong with that x264 stability test, when you go to extract it you just get a load of errors and the files extracted are busted. Is there a working copy available for download somewhere else?


the one from HWBOT? Works fine here.

http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the one from HWBOT? Works fine here.
> 
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


That one works fine. Thanks.

Does anyone have any recommendation where to stick the voltage at to start with whilst increasing the multiplier? HWinfo64 reports me as 1.164v running at stock setting with voltage on auto. Am I good to go with something like 1.25v fixed to start with and start increasing the multi and see where we go and what sort of reading I'm getting in terms of set voltage versus observed? IS Vdroop best left to auto or best turned right down and adjusted once I'm nearer the limit and need to utilise it for under load stability?

edit: 6700k ,Msi Z170A M7mobo btw


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> That one works fine. Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendation where to stick the voltage at to start with whilst increasing the multiplier? HWinfo64 reports me as 1.164v running at stock setting with voltage on auto. Am I good to go with something like 1.25v fixed to start with and start increasing the multi and see where we go and what sort of reading I'm getting in terms of set voltage versus observed? IS Vdroop best left to auto or best turned right down and adjusted once I'm nearer the limit and need to utilise it for under load stability?
> 
> edit: 6700k ,Msi Z170A M7mobo btw


this is all subjective but when i first oc a new chip i prefer to pick a frequency and a voltage. For a 6700k 4.6ghz and 1.35v is a good starting place. If it boots, run a few loops of x264. If its stable drop the vc 10mV and keep trying until it crashes then bump it back up to where it was last stable. Now do a longer test.

As for llc what option do you have? On my asus board i run llc5 on my gigabyte board i ran llc on high. Monitor your vdroop in windows with hwinfo, see how far it drops from where you're actually setting it at load and adjust it in the bios accordingly.


----------



## patriotaki

does cpuz show the correct voltage? on VID i have 1.315v and on AiSuite i see 1.328v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> does cpuz show the correct voltage? on VID i have 1.315v and on AiSuite i see 1.328v


vid is not vcore. vid is the voltage requested by the cpu, vcore is the voltage the vrm gives the cpu. Yes, on z170, cpuZ reports vcore. (on Haswell, cpuZ reports VID since the voltage regulator is on die.)


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone know how high asus allows core voltage with their 5 way optimization software on skylake? It used to be 1.3 on haswell but i assume its higher now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Does anyone know how high asus allows core voltage with their 5 way optimization software on skylake? It used to be 1.3 on haswell but i assume its higher now.


no idea.. never use it. but the default bios cpu overvoltage fail-safe will kick in at >1.52V


----------



## patriotaki

does asus z170 pro gaming have a tpu switch?

lol i cant find one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> does asus z170 pro gaming have a tpu switch?
> 
> lol i cant find one


only a bios setting. no physical switch on the MB.


----------



## krabs

Phew I passed 5 hours (32loops) of x264 at 4.6ghz 1.36v. LLC4, max temp 69celcius.
First pass on 1.35v BSOD 0x009c in 1.5hours so I bumped it 10mv.

Gonna attempt 4.7ghz later

http://i.imgur.com/r2VH1Zl.jpg


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Phew I passed 5 hours (32loops) of x264 at 4.6ghz 1.36v. LLC4, max temp 69celcius.
> First pass on 1.35v BSOD 0x009c in 1.5hours so I bumped it 10mv.
> 
> Gonna attempt 4.7ghz later
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/r2VH1Zl.jpg


Did you disable C states before you tested? Just curious.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> There's something wrong with that x264 stability test, when you go to extract it you just get a load of errors and the files extracted are busted. Is there a working copy available for download somewhere else?


I tried the link in the OP, downloaded & extracted fine with 7zip. Also, from the names I don't think x265 benchmark is the same as the custom x264 test?


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Did you disable C states before you tested? Just curious.


Nope, I need the down throttle on low cpu % usage.

Other than the multiplier , adaptive + volt , LLC4 , the only other settings from default are optimized fans and turbo preset for 3/4 fans.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks, just a few recommendations:
> 
> TPU = "Keep Currrent Settings" (are you using a TPU switch on the MB?)
> Adaptive voltage, set up as:
> Add'n Turbo = 1.310V
> Offset = 0.005V (some rigs will increase vcore aboive your setting unless you set an Offset voltage - some need as high as 20mV)
> optional:
> CPU power phase - "optimized"
> CPU Current - 130%
> Load Line Compensation - 5 or 6
> 
> If you OC the ram further, you wil llikely want to set System agent manually - 1.25-1.275 will run 3200-3866 ram speeds.


Ive been messing about with llc 4 lately for 4.7. A small bump in vcore in bios but results in an approx 3c cooler in stresstests over all because my vcore at load is lower.

Also I think my TPU is keep current settings and I have not used a switch and not changed it in bios.

Plus what do you mean by the offset, ive always used 0.005v. What can happen?

Ignore the second bit you answered a couple of posts later!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> main impact is on available memory ratios and frequencies. Other than that, z170 is super for BCLK overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing the 1.36V? AI Suite? Any OS software will have 16mV increments so 1.335/1,336 volts will report as 1.344 (it goes from 1.328 to 1.344V - nothing in between). Set a lower LLC until the vcore droops under load to what is needed. Idle voltage is harmless - and if using adaptive, weel you know.
> I run my 6600K at 1.456V for 47core 46 cache. Max temps with x264 is 68C with an H80iV2 with the stock TIM on the cooler. You may want to check the cooler mount and TIM application. Skylake handles temps well, shoot for <80C when running the hottest stress test in your regime.


I take it by hottest stress test you do not mean Prime small fft 28.7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I tried the link in the OP, downloaded & extracted fine with 7zip. Also, from the names I don't think x265 benchmark is the same as the custom x264 test?


they are not the same and x265 will not qualify the OC for Wizie's table. But, x265 is a very (relatively) quick assessment of stability, uses waay more memory than x264 and puts a shorter but higher load on the CPU. Passing is a good thing, but getting the coprrection factor as close to 1 (like 0.995) is the aim.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Nope, I need the down throttle on low cpu % usage.
> 
> Other than the multiplier , adaptive + volt , LLC4 , the only other settings from default are optimized fans and turbo preset for 3/4 fans.


if you are using adaptive voltage control, c-states are basically irrelevant. C-states really apply to fixed/manual voltage, not dynamic voltage where the idle is at 0.8V -ish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I take it by hottest stress test you do not mean Prime small fft 28.7


lol - not me, but some do. I meant that what ever "hardest - not necessarily the hottest - test in the regime you (one) uses. I for one, don;t think small FFTs test stability of the cpu, unless you are testing the cooling and thermal stability. It uses only the FPU really so does not stress the architecture overall. Custom Blend is better.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> they are not the same and x265 will not qualify the OC for Wizie's table. But, x265 is a very (relatively) quick assessment of stability, uses waay more memory than x264 and puts a shorter but higher load on the CPU. Passing is a good thing, but getting the coprrection factor as close to 1 (like 0.995) is the aim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are using adaptive voltage control, c-states are basically irrelevant. C-states really apply to fixed/manual voltage, not dynamic voltage where the idle is at 0.8V -ish.
> lol - not me, but some do. I meant that what ever "hardest - not necessarily the hottest - test in the regime you (one) uses. I for one, don;t think small FFTs test stability of the cpu, unless you are testing the cooling and thermal stability. It uses only the FPU really so does not stress the architecture overall. Custom Blend is better.


Good info, Thanks!









BTW do you happen to know the title of the movie clip used in the custom x264 test?


----------



## patriotaki

isnt this too much? i have set the voltage at 1.385

160318235956.zip 736k .zip file


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> they are not the same and x265 will not qualify the OC for Wizie's table. But, x265 is a very (relatively) quick assessment of stability, uses waay more memory than x264 and puts a shorter but higher load on the CPU. Passing is a good thing, but getting the coprrection factor as close to 1 (like 0.995) is the aim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are using adaptive voltage control, c-states are basically irrelevant. C-states really apply to fixed/manual voltage, not dynamic voltage where the idle is at 0.8V -ish.
> lol - not me, but some do. I meant that what ever "hardest - not necessarily the hottest - test in the regime you (one) uses. I for one, don;t think small FFTs test stability of the cpu, unless you are testing the cooling and thermal stability. It uses only the FPU really so does not stress the architecture overall. Custom Blend is better.


Yeah im just messing, I agree for most situations that test is a waste of time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt this too much? i have set the voltage at 1.385
> 
> 160318235956.zip 736k .zip file


AS long as the temps are reasonable. It's reading 1.408 because the 16mV steps are 1.344, 1.360, 1.376, 1.392, 1.408...etc Your bios setting is 1.395V for Total Adaptive Voltage. So CPUZ is reading what it should. What LLC setting???


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> AS long as the temps are reasonable. It's reading 1.408 because the 16mV steps are 1.344, 1.360, 1.376, 1.392, 1.408...etc Your bios setting is 1.395V for Total Adaptive Voltage. So CPUZ is reading what it should. What LLC setting???


80% sure that I put llc level 5.. Not sure though can't remember... Should I change it?

Also that means that means that it runs at 1.395v and not 1.408v as the sensor says? The sensor is not that accurate right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 80% sure that I put llc level 5.. Not sure though can't remember... Should I change it?
> 
> Also that means that means that it runs at 1.395v and not 1.408v as the sensor says? The sensor is not that accurate right?


I provided the steps in the 16mV resolution of cpuZ and Ai suite. Any OS based reading of vcore is the same sensor report. And... whether it's running 1.408 or 1.395 is not a difference that matters. Control the temps and you're good.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using adaptive voltage control, c-states are basically irrelevant. C-states really apply to fixed/manual voltage, not dynamic voltage where the idle is at 0.8V -ish.


Can you explain more on this. I have never known C-states to only work with Fixed voltage. C-states put the CPU into a deep sleep when at idle but when using fixed voltage, your CPU basically doesn't idle.

Usually C-states work in conjunction with Adaptive/dynamic/offset mode.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## krabs

Could not reach 4.7ghz stable on my chip.
+1 multiplier , same LLC 4
1.380v crash on cinebench
1.390v could run cinebench but no difference in score , crashed within 1 minute on x264

Went back to bios default and reset + use my settings for 4.6ghz 1.36v 24/7







I'm happy
Forgot to set LLC4 and saw the cpu demand 1.408v
Got my ram up from 2133 default to 2400

Found a bios bug on cpu fan profile that didn't exist before I attempted 4.7
It's sticky to the default manual profile on PWM , does not save properly.
It displays my custom or Turbo preset on the bios easy frontpage but goes back to the default manual once I click to the Qfan settings tab.
What I don't like about it is the default profile only reach 100% pwm at 70+celcius , I very much prefer it to begin 100% at 60+celcius.
Temporary solution is give up PWM and use voltage control + turbo fan preset, I do *feel* it is slightly louder.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt this too much? i have set the voltage at 1.385
> 
> 160318235956.zip 736k .zip file


which version of prime are you using?i use the latest and the temps shoot up like crazy compared to any other stress test.nearly 20c more


----------



## SpecFree

Hello everyone

i have only recently started dabbing into overclocking my 6600k because of lack of proper airflow..

(note this is the first cpu i have had that was able to be overclocked)

i have Dark rock 3 cpu cooler

i have the following settings:

4.4Ghz clock speed
1.27v
in adaptive mode

it seems stable enough and doesnt go above 50c but im wondering if 1.27v is safe for everyday use?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> i have only recently started dabbing into overclocking my 6600k because of lack of proper airflow..
> 
> (note this is the first cpu i have had that was able to be overclocked)
> 
> i have Dark rock 3 cpu cooler
> 
> i have the following settings:
> 
> 4.4Ghz clock speed
> 1.27v
> in adaptive mode
> 
> it seems stable enough and doesnt go above 50c but im wondering if 1.27v is safe for everyday use?


1.27v is very safe. That's a very conservative voltage setting compared to most of the settings here over 1.3v at least.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> 1.27v is very safe. That's a very conservative voltage setting compared to most of the settings here over 1.3v at least.


i was actually considering setting it at 1.3 at trying to go for 4.5..

the second i posted tho i had a game crash at 1.27 :/ could it be the voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Can you explain more on this. I have never known C-states to only work with Fixed voltage. C-states put the CPU into a deep sleep when at idle but when using fixed voltage, your CPU basically doesn't idle.
> 
> Usually C-states work in conjunction with Adaptive/dynamic/offset mode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


C-states can work with all three.. but what does a c-state do when the core voltage - across ALL cores - is already at the lowest awake-state vid? Usually nothing except cause problems in waking.
Fixed manual voltage with speedstep enabled drops freq at idle, not voltage. If you disable speedstep, freq and voltage do not drop - no "idle" as you say - but the cpu with no work load is in an idle state even tho the report is full freq and full voltage, just no amps - right?. So c-states can act as a power saving feature by parking cores, lowering the overall voltage to the die, but the standby/awake core(s) are kept at the voltage the user set as fixed in bios (that why it's manual/static voltage). Adaptive will idle at the low vid value for the idle freq (on some platforms the idle state depends on bus and memory freq). So my 6700k idles at 0.74V and 800MHz. Implementing a c-state in that scenario does not do much and can in some configurations lead to idle hangs and slow to un-park cores. IMO, the best power saving config is adaptive and use S-states for further "idle" power savings (OS sleep and/or hibernate) and cpu power phase = optimized on ASUS boards. Next is offset with c-states like c3 with cpu power phase = Optimized, last is static voltage c3 to c6, with power phase on Extreme (can take a while to bring all phases back up if left on optimized with states higher than C1E). CPU POwer phase setting impacts power saving too. So my basic configs are Adaptive, c-states off, static/manual voltage, c-states up to c3. Any higher and well, just switch off the rig and allow the ram paging to drain.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> i was actually considering setting it at 1.3 at trying to go for 4.5..
> 
> the second i posted tho i had a game crash at 1.27 :/ could it be the voltage?


yes. once you have a stable base OC, figure (roughly) each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, or 12+MHz per core w/HT, so ~40mV for your 6600K. Once the next multi breaks higher than 10mV/core the cpu MHz/mV is going off linear and may be close to it's "not-comfortable" zone. BTW, Skylake handles 1.4-1.45V easy. The intel max operation voltage is 1.52V (with thermal conditions satisfied). The 6600K is a very tough cpu!


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. once you have a stable base OC, figure (roughly) each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, or 12+MHz per core w/HT, so ~40mV for your 6600K. Once the next multi breaks higher than 10mV/core the cpu MHz/mV is going off linear and may be close to it's "not-comfortable" zone. BTW, Skylake handles 1.4-1.45V easy. The intel max operation voltage is 1.52V (with thermal conditions satisfied). The 6600K is a very tough cpu!


trying to raise the Vcore abit, as i cant get it stable at 1.27... im now at 1.285 with 4.4ghz


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The 6600K is a very tough cpu!


And thank goodness it is! So happy Intel moved the voltage regulation back to the motherboards. I never owned a Haswell but I knew many ppl who did. None of them ever used more than 1.4v for any type of OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> trying to raise the Vcore abit, as i cant get it stable at 1.27... im now at 1.285 with 4.4ghz


what cpu cooler are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> And thank goodness it is! So happy Intel moved the voltage regulation back to the motherboards. I never owned a Haswell but I knew many ppl who did. None of them ever used more than 1.4v for any type of OC.











I run my 5960X above 1.4V "occasionally".


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cpu cooler are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my 5960X above 1.4V "occasionally".


Dark rock 3

at 1.285 it doesnt go above 60c


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello people









after 10 month's with x99 (garbage plt ) I decide to switch... my X99 Deluxe & 5820k & 32GB memory kit collecting dust now. peace on the dark..

On the way to me, 6700k & VIII Hero & 16GB (4*4GB) LPX 3Ghz memory kit & 1300w Evga psu & 980 Ti's & 950 pro & Corsair H115i & 10* Thermaltake Ring 140m fan's & Some SSD's.. should be good build i guess


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> C-states can work with all three.. but what does a c-state do when the core voltage - across ALL cores - is already at the lowest awake-state vid? Usually nothing except cause problems in waking.
> Fixed manual voltage with speedstep enabled drops freq at idle, not voltage. If you disable speedstep, freq and voltage do not drop - no "idle" as you say - but the cpu with no work load is in an idle state even tho the report is full freq and full voltage, just no amps - right?. So c-states can act as a power saving feature by parking cores, lowering the overall voltage to the die, but the standby/awake core(s) are kept at the voltage the user set as fixed in bios (that why it's manual/static voltage). Adaptive will idle at the low vid value for the idle freq (on some platforms the idle state depends on bus and memory freq). So my 6700k idles at 0.74V and 800MHz. Implementing a c-state in that scenario does not do much and can in some configurations lead to idle hangs and slow to un-park cores. IMO, the best power saving config is adaptive and use S-states for further "idle" power savings (OS sleep and/or hibernate) and cpu power phase = optimized on ASUS boards. Next is offset with c-states like c3 with cpu power phase = Optimized, last is static voltage c3 to c6, with power phase on Extreme (can take a while to bring all phases back up if left on optimized with states higher than C1E). CPU POwer phase setting impacts power saving too. So my basic configs are Adaptive, c-states off, static/manual voltage, c-states up to c3. Any higher and well, just switch off the rig and allow the ram paging to drain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. once you have a stable base OC, figure (roughly) each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, or 12+MHz per core w/HT, so ~40mV for your 6600K. Once the next multi breaks higher than 10mV/core the cpu MHz/mV is going off linear and may be close to it's "not-comfortable" zone. BTW, Skylake handles 1.4-1.45V easy. The intel max operation voltage is 1.52V (with thermal conditions satisfied). The 6600K is a very tough cpu!


Hey man! As always you are providing some very useful information here, thank you very much!









I'd like your comment on the following, whenever you have time, please!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*What is your recommendation for to our readers?*

Always keep an eye on the temperatures when cooling with air or water. If you are able to cool off more voltage while the CPU still scales - without throttling the clock - then the voltage can not be too high. Many pay too much emphasis on a small VCore, which I think is nonsense. If one CPU is running at 4.600MHz 1.3, volts and 70°C, and the other at 4.600 MHz 1.2 volts and 80°C - which CPU will consume less power? And what CPU is more expensive? That to me has always been a contradiction, because many do not know or understand that the performance and the temperature of a CPU is influenced not only by the voltage, but to the same extent by the current flowing through it!

*SOURCE*



Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Dark rock 3
> 
> at 1.285 it doesnt go above 60c


6600K non-delid usually ruins cool even at 1.5V. Run up th evoltage until you are not comfortable with the heat. And when you say 60C ... doing what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey man! As always you are providing some very useful information here, thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like your comment on the following, whenever you have time, please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your recommendation for to our readers?*
> 
> Always keep an eye on the temperatures when cooling with air or water. If you are able to cool off more voltage while the CPU still scales - without throttling the clock - then the voltage can not be too high. Many pay too much emphasis on a small VCore, which I think is nonsense. If one CPU is running at 4.600MHz 1.3, volts and 70°C, and the other at 4.600 MHz 1.2 volts and 80°C - which CPU will consume less power? And what CPU is more expensive? That to me has always been a contradiction, because many do not know or understand that the performance and the temperature of a CPU is influenced not only by the voltage, but to the same extent by the current flowing through it!
> 
> *SOURCE*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


It's correct. Folks pay too much attention to the vcore value.. and spend waay too much time finding 5mV lower for an OC. As temps rise, the power flow (leakage, tunneling, e-migration) becomes more "chaotic" leading to more heat - a downward spiral. This is why delidding and lower Tmax by 10C will usually lead to a 100MHz higher OC with higher vcore of course, but the lower temp (especially the micro-temps) lead to better power management in the silicon. I didn't check the source, but it sounds like sin082... sound advice. You'll find (and I've had) cpus that run very l;ow voltages for high clocks.. they run hotter than a "weaker" cpu at the same clocks which needs much higher voltage. Tight = hot many times.
Only point I'd make is that letting your cpu hit a temp throttling fail-safe is not a good ceiling to work with. Best to stay 10-20C lower that the throttle temp in my opinion... less degradation.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 6600K non-delid usually ruins cool even at 1.5V. Run up th evoltage until you are not comfortable with the heat. And when you say 60C ... doing what?


this is with x264 running just now its touching 61c at 1.285 Vcore at 40% cpu fan speed.

is everyday use at about 1.3 safe enough? wouldnt want to ruin the chip


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 6600K non-delid usually ruins cool even at 1.5V. Run up th evoltage until you are not comfortable with the heat. And when you say 60C ... doing what?
> It's correct. Folks pay too much attention to the vcore value.. and spend waay too much time finding 5mV lower for an OC. As temps rise, the power flow (leakage, tunneling, e-migration) becomes more "chaotic" leading to more heat - a downward spiral. This is why delidding and lower Tmax by 10C will usually lead to a 100MHz higher OC with higher vcore of course, but the lower temp (especially the micro-temps) lead to better power management in the silicon. I didn't check the source, but it sounds like sin082... sound advice. You'll find (and I've had) cpus that run very l;ow voltages for high clocks.. they run hotter than a "weaker" cpu at the same clocks which needs much higher voltage. Tight = hot many times.
> Only point I'd make is that letting your cpu hit a temp throttling fail-safe is not a good ceiling to work with. Best to stay 10-20C lower that the throttle temp in my opinion... less degradation.


All right, thank you for your fast response! One last question, please! When the man I quoted earlier (no, it's not Steve this time) says "...the performance and the temperature of a CPU is influenced not only by the voltage, but to the same extent *by the current flowing through it!*" can you please tell me where in HWiNFO64 can I observe / monitor this current? Is it one of the values I have put in red box in the screenshot below? Which one is it, please?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thank you!!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, thank you for your fast response! One last question, please! When the man I quoted earlier (no, it's not Steve this time) says "...the performance and the temperature of a CPU is influenced not only by the voltage, but to the same extent *by the current flowing through it!*" can you please tell me where in HWiNFO64 can I observe / monitor this current? Is it one of the values I have put in red box in the screenshot below? Which one is it, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Hello

Overly simplified current is a byproduct of the given voltage, frequency and load. While temps will normally be higher with increased current one or more of the previously mentioned variables are responsible for the increased temperatures.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> C-states can work with all three.. but what does a c-state do when the core voltage - across ALL cores - is already at the lowest awake-state vid? Usually nothing except cause problems in waking.
> Fixed manual voltage with speedstep enabled drops freq at idle, not voltage. If you disable speedstep, freq and voltage do not drop - no "idle" as you say - but the cpu with no work load is in an idle state even tho the report is full freq and full voltage, just no amps - right?. So c-states can act as a power saving feature by parking cores, lowering the overall voltage to the die, but the standby/awake core(s) are kept at the voltage the user set as fixed in bios (that why it's manual/static voltage). Adaptive will idle at the low vid value for the idle freq (on some platforms the idle state depends on bus and memory freq). So my 6700k idles at 0.74V and 800MHz. Implementing a c-state in that scenario does not do much and can in some configurations lead to idle hangs and slow to un-park cores. IMO, the best power saving config is adaptive and use S-states for further "idle" power savings (OS sleep and/or hibernate) and cpu power phase = optimized on ASUS boards. Next is offset with c-states like c3 with cpu power phase = Optimized, last is static voltage c3 to c6, with power phase on Extreme (can take a while to bring all phases back up if left on optimized with states higher than C1E). CPU POwer phase setting impacts power saving too. So my basic configs are Adaptive, c-states off, static/manual voltage, c-states up to c3. Any higher and well, just switch off the rig and allow the ram paging to drain.


Yes, i understand this it just seems odd to have speedstep, C3 and other C-states enabled with fixed voltage. I would have them disabled regardless of using fixed or adaptive.

I understand having C3/C6/C7 disabled (Speedstep, C1E Enabled) with adaptive since its possible to have idle hangs.

Same thing happened when overclocking Sandy using Offset/Additional Turbo Voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Overly simplified current is a byproduct of the given voltage, frequency and load. While temps will normally be higher with increased current one or more of the previously mentioned variables are responsible for the increased temperatures.


Hi Praz, thanks for your reply, I think I understand you. I'd like to ask you the following question, if it makes sense to you: - Which of the following values is equally important or even more important than the VCore itself? [from my screenshot, above]: Power (POUT), Current (IOUT), CPU Package Power. Please look at the screenshot.

?

If my question does not make sense, please ignore it.

Thank you.


----------



## krabs

I had a very bad OS crash in the middle of web browsing because 3 days back when I assembled this PC I could not get USB boot working to reformat the SSD which was plugged into a 5year old AMD setup.
The browser icons on desktop disappeared or have error codes, whole OS stuck forever loading loop to open start menu.
Went into safe mode to use the internet and burned an OS DVD with the asrock usb patcher tool v2.0.4. What a lifesaver.
Took me another 2 hours to slowly install and configure the basic software.


----------



## patriotaki

i cant get my CPU stable over 4.4ghz it always crashes under gaming, stress tests are okay though..

4.5ghz with 1.30v = crash
4.5ghz with 1.35v = crash

maybe my 6600k doesnt want to go more than 4.,4ghz


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i cant get my CPU stable over 4.4ghz it always crashes under gaming, stress tests are okay though..
> 
> 4.5ghz with 1.30v = crash
> 4.5ghz with 1.35v = crash
> 
> maybe my 6600k doesnt want to go more than 4.,4ghz


Is 1.35V the maximum you've been inputting? Skylake does like its voltage, so I'd consider trying something like 1.36V or 1.38V for 4.5 before you call it quits on your 6600k.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Is 1.35V the maximum you've been inputting? Skylake does like its voltage, so I'd consider trying something like 1.36V or 1.38V for 4.5 before you call it quits on your 6600k.


im not sure i want more than 1.35v .. too much heat on load more than 72celcius, now @4.4ghz i get 55celcius max


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> im not sure i want more than 1.35v .. too much heat on load more than 72celcius, now @4.4ghz i get 55celcius max


What're you using to stress test? Or are those temps from general use like gaming? I usually pull 75C max on x264, and 63C on BF4 (mind you, BF4 on 64 player servers in chokepoints like Operation Metro/Locker).


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> What're you using to stress test? Or are those temps from general use like gaming? I usually pull 75C max on x264, and 63C on BF4 (mind you, BF4 on 64 player servers in chokepoints like Operation Metro/Locker).


55Celcius on GTA V,BF4
prime goes little up higher on heat test

using aida64 stabillity test,prime95,realbench


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> this is with x264 running just now its touching 61c at 1.285 Vcore at 40% cpu fan speed.
> 
> *is everyday use at about 1.3 safe enough*? wouldnt want to ruin the chip


yes 1.3 is safe - I have a 6600K at 1.45V - no change in performance since October. It also had a rough childhood as an ES sample.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, thank you for your fast response! One last question, please! When the man I quoted earlier (no, it's not Steve this time) says "...the performance and the temperature of a CPU is influenced not only by the voltage, but to the same extent *by the current flowing through it!*" can you please tell me where in HWiNFO64 can I observe / monitor this current? Is it one of the values I have put in red box in the screenshot below? Which one is it, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Praz already responded (I was at the Flyers game







). Current makes heat and current draw is a result of the voltage/operating frequency and workload (cpu loading). depending on whether you have CPUSVID enabled or disabled, AID64 CPU POwer is a reasonable estimate of wattage... best is a clamp meter for current, okay is something like a killawatt meter. Cooling being constant, temps are a good indicator of current draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes, i understand this it just seems odd to have speedstep, C3 and other C-states enabled with fixed voltage. I would have them disabled regardless of using fixed or adaptive.
> 
> I understand having C3/C6/C7 disabled (Speedstep, C1E Enabled) with adaptive since its possible to have idle hangs.
> 
> Same thing happened when overclocking Sandy using Offset/Additional Turbo Voltage.


Yeah bro! My Sandy 2700K is still running 24/7 ... recording security cam video. No gpu, just the iGPU, at 4.7 and 1.4V. really 24/7 365. SB is a great chip! you still have the 2500K?

But - wouldn;t disable speedstep with adaptive - there's nothing to "adapt" to in that config. With fixed, speedstep drop to idle freq, voltage is constant. C-states alow the cpu to power down on a per core basis for energy savings. Fixed voltage+fixed frequency is fine.. and th eonly way to do high bclk overclocks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes 1.3 is safe - I have a 6600K at 1.45V - no change in performance since October. It also had a rough childhood as an ES sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz already responded (I was at the Flyers game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Current makes heat and current draw is a result of the voltage/operating frequency and workload (cpu loading). depending on whether you have CPUSVID enabled or disabled, AID64 CPU POwer is a reasonable estimate of wattage... best is a clamp meter for current, okay is something like a killawatt meter. Colling being constant, temps are a good indicator of current draw.
> Yeah bro! My Sandy 2700K is still running 24/7 ... recording security cam video. No gpu, just the iGPU, at 4.7 and 1.4V. really 24/7 365. SB is a great chip! you still have the 2500K?
> 
> But - wouldn;t disable speedstep with adaptive - there's nothing to "adapt" to in that config. With fixed, speedstep drop to idle freq, voltage is constant. C-states alow the cpu to power down on a per core basis for energy savings. Fixed voltage+fixed frequency is fine.. and th eonly way to do high bclk overclocks.


Yeah definitely don't disable speed step w/ adaptive









I just didn't realize C-states would still work on fixed voltage

No, i sold my 2500k after picking up the 6700k. I ran the 2500k @ 4.6 -0.010 offset +0.078 Turbo (0.976v idle 1.336v full load)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 55Celcius on GTA V,BF4
> prime goes little up higher on heat test
> 
> using aida64 stabillity test,prime95,realbench


Doesn't seem like much else you can do apart from getting a better cooler tbh. Doubt its just your chip, most Skylake chips can get to 4.6 at least on 1.4V.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Doesn't seem like much else you can do apart from getting a better cooler tbh. Doubt its just your chip, most Skylake chips can get to 4.6 at least on 1.4V.


will i see any big performance at 4.6ghz? im quite happy @4.4ghz with those temps pc runs pretty cool , i got the 412s from Coolermaster pretty good


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> will i see any big performance at 4.6ghz? im quite happy @4.4ghz with those temps pc runs pretty cool , i got the 412s from Coolermaster pretty good


For day to day use or gaming? Nah, nothing at all. I'm only at 4.6 right now because the temps and volts are still reasonable enough for me. Don't notice any difference from 4.4-4.5-4.6, or even 4.7 in the limited time I've tried benching stuff.

Of course that changes on if you're doing any kind of video editing/rendering, but I doubt you would have bought a 6600K if you do it that often to warrant the worry.


----------



## patriotaki

no need then for me to go above 4.4ghz with more than 1.34v .. more heat higher temps..

4.4ghz with max 55celicus is awesome for me


----------



## TheXes

I'm trying to reach a good 24/7 OC on good temp.

My settings:
All cores: 45
Dram: 1.35
Adaptive
Vcore 1.350
Offset: - 0.005
Turbo: 1.345
LLC: 4
Under stress test: 1.344
CPU Current 130%
CPU SVID: Enabled
Rest is on auto mainly.

And 3 short benchmarks mostly for the temps.
Tried also 3-4 hrs gaming like BF4 and The Division. The max temp was around 72.
The fans around 40-50%







What do you guys think? What shall I change?
What is CPU(PECI) is that important?


----------



## Odaik

So I recently received my new 6700K + Maximus VIII Hero, and have been spending a few days finding the appropriate voltages to get it to run stable at stock.

Unfortunately it seems like I have a pretty poor chip - vcore up to 1.264 just to pass 2 hours of OCCT at stock frequencies (4.2 Turbo), and my CM 212X cooler nets me temperatures of 69C in Prime 95 (latest version, with AVX I think). So I don't think I'll be overclocking this one while I am air-cooling.

My primary concern though is how I can stress test for stability when the required voltage and the resulting temperatures are this high even at stock. Wouldn't putting a new chip through hours of P95 testing at 1.27V and near enough 70C temperatures be pushing it?

An alternative method I've used previously to get the temperatures down is to focus on the secondary voltages such as System Agent and CPUVTT (IMC?) settings and reduce those to the bare minimum required for stability as I would with the vcore. But this is incredibly difficult and the errors thrown up by too low voltages across the SA and IMC are very random and so time consuming to test for, so I don't think I'll be able to use this method this time. Therefore, at the moment, I've simply left them at about 1V for the IMC and 1.08V for the SA. Does anyone know what kind of a size impact these will have on temperatures if the voltages are set higher than they absolutely need to be?

I'm really uncomfortable with these temperatures and voltages - they are similar to what I used to see on my 7 year old i7 920 but that was a 45nm process, compared to Skylake's much more sensitive 14nm!

Are either under-clocking (from stock!) or upgrading my cooler my only options here?

System specs:

- 6700K at stock
- Asus MV8 Hero
- 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 (running at custom settings of 3000MHz @ 15-17-17-35 as rated speed of 3200MHz won't work)
- CM 212X cooler

Voltages:

- Vcore @ 1.264V under load
- DRAM @ 1.232V
- SA @ ~ 1.1V
- IMC @ 1V

SpeedStep, C-states etc all enabled with offset voltage mode used on the vcore.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> So I recently received my new 6700K + Maximus VIII Hero, and have been spending a few days finding the appropriate voltages to get it to run stable at stock.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like I have a pretty poor chip - vcore up to 1.264 just to pass 2 hours of OCCT at stock frequencies (4.2 Turbo), and my CM 212X cooler nets me temperatures of 69C in Prime 95 (latest version, with AVX I think). So I don't think I'll be overclocking this one while I am air-cooling........
> 
> I'm really uncomfortable with these temperatures and voltages - they are similar to what I used to see on my 7 year old i7 920 but that was a 45nm process, compared to Skylake's much more sensitive 14nm!
> 
> Are either under-clocking (from stock!) or upgrading my cooler my only options here?
> 
> System specs:
> 
> - 6700K at stock
> - Asus MV8 Hero
> - 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 (running at custom settings of 3000MHz @ 15-17-17-35 as rated speed of 3200MHz won't work)
> - CM 212X cooler
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> - Vcore @ 1.264V under load
> - DRAM @ 1.232V
> - SA @ ~ 1.1V
> - IMC @ 1V


Woah there, take a breath and relax. Skylake LOVES voltage, moreso than previous chips. Hell, just look at the chart in the OP of this thread. You'll find most people need 1.4V to get to 4.7, with a lot of people needing something like 1.42 for 4.6 even.

The recommended settings to start with in the OP are 4.4 @ 1.35V, and the consensus from reviewers like Anandtech is that Skylake is thermally limited more than voltage. So I wouldn't worry about voltage until you hit a max of 1.45. Problem is, Skylake gets toasty, so you might want to consider moving to the NH-D15 if you want to stay with air. If you want to overclock, you're probably going to need a beefier cooler, unless you lucked out with the lottery and can run low voltages.

I have 1.264V as stock voltage too, don't worry about it. Going back to Anandtech, they had stock voltages under load push to even 1.4V (!!).

Also, as an aside, your 920 was probably soldered, where Skylake uses thermal paste. The solder has better thermal transfer, but I'm pretty sure Intel doesn't use it anymore because solder does crack smaller dies.


----------



## CannedBullets

Bumped my Overclock to 4.7 GHz

Username: CannedBullets
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100 mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.1 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.360 V
Vcore: 1.344 V
FCLK: 1000 mhz
Cooling: Corsair H115i with 2 Noctua AF-A14 fans in pull configuration
Stability Test: 12 hours of x264, 16 threads, normal priority

Batch Number: L547B597 Malaysia
Ram Speed: DDR4-3000 mhz, 15-17-17-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35 V
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z170
LLC Setting: Level 5
Additional Comments: Binned for 4.7 GHz and delidded by Silicon Lottery.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> snip
> 
> Are either under-clocking (from stock!) or upgrading my cooler my only options here?
> 
> snip.


Upgrade the cooler , you already paid for the higher tier motherboard and i7 , don't skimp on the air cooler budget.

I went with the biggest air cooler my case could fit to avoid the thermal constrain.
The price difference is actually not that far from the CM 212 as the dual towers have dual 140mm quiet fans and the whole heatsink is anodized and nickle plated. There is value in that.


----------



## Odaik

Thanks for the responses.

I am more concerned about the temperature than the voltage to be honest - am I correct then in saying 70C is pushing it for long P95 tests?

I could upgrade the cooler but the main reason I went with the 212 is not actually due to cost, but due to weight. My builds for the past 7 years have all been water cooled and since moving back to air cooling with Skylake I am worried about the strain some of these high end air coolers place on the components, hence going with the slightly lightweight 212.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I am more concerned about the temperature than the voltage to be honest - am I correct then in saying 70C is pushing it for long P95 tests?
> 
> I could upgrade the cooler but the main reason I went with the 212 is not actually due to cost, but due to weight. My builds for the past 7 years have all been water cooled and since moving back to air cooling with Skylake I am worried about the strain some of these high end air coolers place on the components, hence going with the slightly lightweight 212.


no, not at all. If the max temp you see during an hour of p95 blend is 70c that is GREAT! still 35c from TJmax.


----------



## Odaik

Sorry - this is P95 28.7 Small FFTs. Would a blend test run hotter?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Sorry - this is P95 28.7 Small FFTs. Would a blend test run hotter?


no... small FFTs are the hottest, but do not really test the stability of the CPU (except the thermal stability). Only tests the FPU. If you feel compelled to use p95 (why?) use custoiom blens with 5 or 10 min per FFT.


----------



## Odaik

Thanks for your reply man, very helpful.

Well I think I've understood a little better why my voltages/temps were higher than what I expected for a typical 6700K - and it's not all down to losing the silicon lottery. Up until now, I've been using Offset Voltage management for the vcore, setting a voltage offset of -0.17V. Turns out that while this was needed to prevent the system from crashing when the multiplier and voltage dropped, it was actually giving more voltage than was needed at full load.

Those settings gave me 1.264V under load, so I decided to input that using the manual (fixed) voltage mode of my motherboard and worked my way down from there to see how far I could go while keeping it stable. I've managed to get the voltage down to 1.2V under load and the temps have dropped about 10C.

I'm very happy with this, all I need now is a way to have the variable voltage enabled for when the processor clocks down. I could just go back to offset mode and change the offset down (more negative) so that I get 1.2V instead of 1.264V under load, but then the voltages for lower power states would be too low and I'd go back to getting idle hangs etc.

As I understand it, a way around this is adaptive mode. Am I right in saying that I can set an offset value for the part of the voltage curve that corresponds to the lower power states (as with offset mode, so maybe use -0.17V again) but set another fixed value voltage for full load (which could be lower than the one I'd get from using offset mode, maybe 1.2V instead of 1.264V)?

If I've understood correctly, it might just solve my problem and even allow me to do a little overclock - although with this cooler I'm not exactly expecting the 24/7 70% overclock I was used to in the Nehalem days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks for your reply man, very helpful.
> 
> Well I think I've understood a little better why my voltages/temps were higher than what I expected for a typical 6700K - and it's not all down to losing the silicon lottery. Up until now, I've been using Offset Voltage management for the vcore, setting a voltage offset of -0.17V. Turns out that while this was needed to prevent the system from crashing when the multiplier and voltage dropped, it was actually giving more voltage than was needed at full load.
> 
> Those settings gave me 1.264V under load, so I decided to input that using the manual (fixed) voltage mode of my motherboard and worked my way down from there to see how far I could go while keeping it stable. I've managed to get the voltage down to 1.2V under load and the temps have dropped about 10C.
> 
> I'm very happy with this, all I need now is a way to have the variable voltage enabled for when the processor clocks down. I could just go back to offset mode and change the offset down (more negative) so that I get 1.2V instead of 1.264V under load, but then the voltages for lower power states would be too low and I'd go back to getting idle hangs etc.
> 
> As I understand it, a way around this is adaptive mode. Am I right in saying that I can set an offset value for the part of the voltage curve that corresponds to the lower power states (as with offset mode, so maybe use -0.17V again) but set another fixed value voltage for full load (which could be lower than the one I'd get from using offset mode, maybe 1.2V instead of 1.264V)?
> 
> If I've understood correctly, it might just solve my problem and even allow me to do a little overclock - although with this cooler I'm not exactly expecting the 24/7 70% overclock I was used to in the Nehalem days.


Please fill out rig builder so we know what kit you are working with (and add it to your sig block)








if the rig needs 1.26-ish volts for the clock you are running... set CPU SVID to auto, put 10mV in offset (0.01V), and 1.25-ish volts in "Turbo" for a total adaptive voltage of 1.26V. same for 1.2V = 0.01 + 1.19V


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks for your reply man, very helpful.
> 
> Well I think I've understood a little better why my voltages/temps were higher than what I expected for a typical 6700K - and it's not all down to losing the silicon lottery. Up until now, I've been using Offset Voltage management for the vcore, setting a voltage offset of -0.17V. Turns out that while this was needed to prevent the system from crashing when the multiplier and voltage dropped, it was actually giving more voltage than was needed at full load.
> 
> Those settings gave me 1.264V under load, so I decided to input that using the manual (fixed) voltage mode of my motherboard and worked my way down from there to see how far I could go while keeping it stable. I've managed to get the voltage down to 1.2V under load and the temps have dropped about 10C.
> 
> I'm very happy with this, all I need now is a way to have the variable voltage enabled for when the processor clocks down. I could just go back to offset mode and change the offset down (more negative) so that I get 1.2V instead of 1.264V under load, but then the voltages for lower power states would be too low and I'd go back to getting idle hangs etc.
> 
> As I understand it, a way around this is adaptive mode. Am I right in saying that I can set an offset value for the part of the voltage curve that corresponds to the lower power states (as with offset mode, so maybe use -0.17V again) but set another fixed value voltage for full load (which could be lower than the one I'd get from using offset mode, maybe 1.2V instead of 1.264V)?
> 
> If I've understood correctly, it might just solve my problem and even allow me to do a little overclock - although with this cooler I'm not exactly expecting the 24/7 70% overclock I was used to in the Nehalem days.


Adaptive will do that, but not exactly the say you describe. Adaptive allows you to set an upper voltage limit just like manual mode, with an offset. However, when not under load, adaptive drops voltages the way auto voltage does, by presumably reading the voltage table. Any offset you set will be applied to the upper voltage.

I run adaptive with 1.34V set in the "Additional Turbo Voltage" field, with an offset of +0.01V, bringing me to 1.35V under load. When not under load, voltage will automatically drop down to the values set with SVID. My idle speeds are 1.1 @ 0.800V, and at the base speed of 4.0 I usually have about 1.168V.

Don't forget that your LLC level will affect the top end of your voltage under load too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Adaptive will do that, but not exactly the say you describe. Adaptive allows you to set an upper voltage limit just like manual mode, with an offset. However, when not under load, adaptive drops voltages the way auto voltage does, by presumably reading the voltage table. Any offset you set will be applied to the upper voltage.
> 
> I run adaptive with 1.34V set in the "Additional Turbo Voltage" field, with an offset of +0.01V, bringing me to 1.35V under load. When not under load, voltage will automatically drop down to the values set with SVID. My idle speeds are 1.1 @ 0.800V, and at the base speed of 4.0 I usually have about 1.168V.
> 
> Don't forget that your LLC level will affect the top end of your voltage under load too.


^^ This.


----------



## Odaik

Thanks again for the info.

So am I correct in saying that, for low loads, the voltage applied is whatever corresponds to the voltage tables set by Intel for the chip, modified by the "offset" I set in the BIOS?

And for heavy loads, the voltage set is simply equal to what I set in the "additional turbo voltage", but again modified by the "offset" value?

So, for example, if I were to set 1.3V in the "additional turbo voltage" and "offset" as +0.1V, the voltages at low loads would correspond exactly to the Intel defined curve, but with the entire curve shifted up by 0.1V, and my load voltage would be fixed at 1.4V?

It looks the exact same as offset mode for low loads, but with the additional ability to modify/fix the end result at full load (which is what I'm after). Have I understood this correctly?


----------



## Olorin

Sitting at 4.4GHz on 4690K. Not bad for not having over clocked since the Q6600. I still have a lot to learn. Look forward to digging into this guide to go further.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks again for the info.
> 
> So am I correct in saying that, for low loads, the voltage applied is whatever corresponds to the voltage tables set by Intel for the chip, modified by the "offset" I set in the BIOS?
> 
> And for heavy loads, the voltage set is simply equal to what I set in the "additional turbo voltage", but again modified by the "offset" value?
> 
> So, for example, if I were to set 1.3V in the "additional turbo voltage" and "offset" as +0.1V, the voltages at low loads would correspond exactly to the Intel defined curve, but with the entire curve shifted up by 0.1V, and my load voltage would be fixed at 1.4V?
> 
> It looks the exact same as offset mode for low loads, but with the additional ability to modify/fix the end result at full load (which is what I'm after). Have I understood this correctly?


Yes, as was said above when adding positive offset to additional turbo voltage the effect is cumulative more or less. (1.300 + .005 offset = 1.305) depending on the LLC level and load.
Also bear in mind that the sensors read out in .016v intervals, so the "real" voltage - what you might read with a meter - could be a little over or under the sensor readout.


----------



## Odaik

OK I think I've got it now. Thanks a lot, you guys rock.









Just having some issues fine tuning it the way I want but I've posted in the Asus thread for that.


----------



## amptechnow

hey everyone. do you think 1.54v on core is too high for 4.7ghz on my 6700k? thermals are fine, max during stress/bench was low 80s. i know skylake loves voltage but that just seems really high. i think i lost the silicon lottery. i am very unhappy with my oc results so far for this chip.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> hey everyone. do you think 1.54v on core is too high for 4.7ghz on my 6700k? thermals are fine, max during stress/bench was low 80s. i know skylake loves voltage but that just seems really high. i think i lost the silicon lottery. i am very unhappy with my oc results so far for this chip.


It would probably be best to run that guy at 4.6 instead, considering you're probably adding a ton of voltage for little gain at this point.

It wouldn't be called the lottery if everybody always won.


----------



## amptechnow

yes indeed. 4.6 i can run at 1.38, maybe less but havent tried yet. i wasted to much time with this chip tuning other voltages and ram and everything else. bc i was like theres no way i need 1.5+ volts to hit 4.7. i was sure it was something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> yes indeed. 4.6 i can run at 1.38, maybe less but havent tried yet. i wasted to much time with this chip tuning other voltages and ram and everything else. bc i was like theres no way i need 1.5+ volts to hit 4.7. i was sure it was something else.


check the LLC level on the mb (pleae fill out rig builder - add it to your sig). may be too much droop?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> OK I think I've got it now. Thanks a lot, you guys rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just having some issues fine tuning it the way I want but I've posted in the Asus thread for that.


A quick aside, offset only applies to the MAXIMUM voltage that you input in the "additional turbo voltage" field. There is no difference to the rest of your voltage curve, the offset does not apply to it. Adaptive's only resemblance to the traditional offset mode is the ability to vary the voltages when not under load, but adaptive mode is far more flexible in doing so.

Don't worry about your lower end of the curve, stock speeds tend to follow the voltage curve without issues. Just set your top voltage to match the overclock that you wish (or stock speeds with undervolting slightly), and relax.









(I've run offsets of 0.001, 0.01, and 0.02V, and there's not been any difference to the voltages that I observe while under idle, or at 4.0 base speeds. The only difference to the 4.0 speeds is due to the top end of the voltage curve being compressed when I lower voltage in the turbo field. And even then, its on the order of 0.016V. So something like 1.152 to 1.168, hardly anything to change it significantly, considering it'll boost to your maximum speeds more often than staying at 4.0 when overclocked. )


----------



## krabs

I'm a newbie to this OC and I just noticed playing old game L4D2 is just as hot (as x264) on a specific core #1 (70 celcius max) because the fans are ramping up slower and core #1 is higher utilization 75% while #0 #2 #3 are 30 %
The vcore is also slightly higher , preferring to display 1.376 almost all the time in the 0.016 step.

Paranoid with new chip although I am within the safe zone in voltage and temp.
Did not expect a low powered game to run as hot as stress test.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> I'm a newbie to this OC and I just noticed playing old game L4D2 is just as hot (as x264) on a specific core #1 (70 celcius max) because the fans are ramping up slower and core #1 is higher utilization 75% while #0 #2 #3 are 30 %
> The vcore is also slightly higher , preferring to display 1.376 almost all the time in the 0.016 step.
> 
> Paranoid with new chip although I am within the safe zone in voltage and temp.
> Did not expect a low powered game to run as hot as stress test.


What voltage do you have set in BIOS right now? Also, it sounds like you're playing a very single threaded game. Wouldn't seem out of the ordinary as long as your other cores aren't getting too toasty.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> What voltage do you have set in BIOS right now? Also, it sounds like you're playing a very single threaded game. Wouldn't seem out of the ordinary as long as your other cores aren't getting too toasty.


1.360 is bios , adaptive , LLC 4
on x264 stress it jumps between 1.360 - 1.376 in hwinfo64 which is expected from the 0.016 step
but it mostly stay on 1.360

On this game it prefers 1.376

Badly optimized game indeed, my previous AMD PC was 1/3 in processing power and the game could run it smoothly with all 4 cores around the same utilization %

*update*
I think I found the problem
It's this setting that cause unneeded load on the cores
I disabled it with no hit to framerate and it dropped the temperature by about 8 celcius , hwinfo64 is jumping between 1.360 - 1.376 about 50/50 of the time, much better than holding 1.376 steady.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> A quick aside, offset only applies to the MAXIMUM voltage that you input in the "additional turbo voltage" field. There is no difference to the rest of your voltage curve, the offset does not apply to it. Adaptive's only resemblance to the traditional offset mode is the ability to vary the voltages when not under load, but adaptive mode is far more flexible in doing so.
> 
> Don't worry about your lower end of the curve, stock speeds tend to follow the voltage curve without issues. Just set your top voltage to match the overclock that you wish (or stock speeds with undervolting slightly), and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've run offsets of 0.001, 0.01, and 0.02V, and there's not been any difference to the voltages that I observe while under idle, or at 4.0 base speeds. The only difference to the 4.0 speeds is due to the top end of the voltage curve being compressed when I lower voltage in the turbo field. And even then, its on the order of 0.016V. So something like 1.152 to 1.168, hardly anything to change it significantly, considering it'll boost to your maximum speeds more often than staying at 4.0 when overclocked. )


Are you sure that the offset only applies to the maximum voltage when using adaptive? I seem to remember some Asus reps saying that the offset affects the whole curve, just like under "offset mode".

In any case it shouldn't matter, as I'd prefer to keep that offset at 0 anyway to ensure stability at low loads if the offset did happen to apply to the lower end of the curve. Out of interest though, if the offset does only apply to the turbo voltage, what is the point of it, given you can just set what you need in the additional turbo voltage field?


----------



## misoonigiri

When I switched from fixed to adaptive, I started with low offset +0.001 - it passed custom x264 >10hr but not Realbench overnight. IIRC, I had tried +0.001, +0.005, +0.010 (and one negative low value). It would seem to run Realbench ok for 2+ hrs, but after I went to bed, the next morning I would find my computer had restarted. Did not help when I raised the addn voltage to a relatively high value.

Eventually +0.020 was good, and since it got me better benchmarks scores than +0.025 and +0.030, I settled for +0.020.
Final was http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5580#post_24867879


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Are you sure that the offset only applies to the maximum voltage when using adaptive? I seem to remember some Asus reps saying that the offset affects the whole curve, just like under "offset mode".
> 
> In any case it shouldn't matter, as I'd prefer to keep that offset at 0 anyway to ensure stability at low loads if the offset did happen to apply to the lower end of the curve. Out of interest though, if the offset does only apply to the turbo voltage, what is the point of it, given you can just set what you need in the additional turbo voltage field?


I'm pretty sure, but I could be wrong. Not sure what the benefit of the offset is tbh. Perhaps someone with more experience could chime in here?

What I suggest is actually having a small positive offset of 0.01V. So set your final voltage in the turbo field to something like 1.230, with an offset of +0.01V. This way you end up at 1.240V under load, which should register as 1.248V. The small positive offset should help the lower end of the voltage curve with stability if it does end up affecting the entire curve instead of the turbo voltage only.


----------



## EL-K3RRY

Hi to everyone.
Is this ok? I mean, is there anything wrong that i should know?

http://valid.x86.fr/8ieicl


----------



## RUD3

http://valid.x86.fr/k04sib

might try and go higher soon still stress testing no issues thus far =)


----------



## QuantumX

Got a new CPU, it's a little bit better than the previous one. Please add to the list:

Username: QuantumX
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100.3
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4714MHz
Cache Frequency: 4513MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.335v
Vcore: 1.382v
FCLK: Reminder: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H80, Delidded with Liquid Metal
Stability Test: ~7Hrs x264 with 16 threads and normal priority
Batch Number: L519C192
Ram Speed: 3466MHz 16-18-18-38 2T (X.M.P)
Ram Voltage: Auto
Motherboard: MSI Z170A XPOWER Gaming Titanium Edition
LLC Setting: Level 7
Misc Comments: None


----------



## EL-K3RRY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k04sib
> 
> might try and go higher soon still stress testing no issues thus far =)


I will anytime soon. I just ran prime for 5 hours without any issue. My cooler is a H100i GTX.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> I'm a newbie to this OC and I just noticed playing old game L4D2 is just as hot (as x264) on a specific core #1 (70 celcius max) because the fans are ramping up slower and core #1 is higher utilization 75% while #0 #2 #3 are 30 %
> The vcore is also slightly higher , preferring to display 1.376 almost all the time in the 0.016 step.
> 
> Paranoid with new chip although I am within the safe zone in voltage and temp.
> Did not expect a low powered game to run as hot as stress test.


many older games are more CPU bound. You have a K chip, they are meant to be overclocked. If you are very worried about it, buy the Intel Tuning Plan ($25-35 depending on SKU) for peace of mind... then, Enjoy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I'm pretty sure, but I could be wrong. Not sure what the benefit of the offset is tbh. Perhaps someone with more experience could chime in here?
> 
> What I suggest is actually having a small positive offset of 0.01V. So set your final voltage in the turbo field to something like 1.230, with an offset of +0.01V. This way you end up at 1.240V under load, which should register as 1.248V. The small positive offset should help the lower end of the voltage curve with stability if it does end up affecting the entire curve instead of the turbo voltage only.


yeah so, offset applies across the entire VID line: the offset is applied at idle and WOT. Additional Turbo voltage is only applied on turbo multipliers (hence why adaptive does not cooperate with high BCLK, since you will be using low multis







)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah so, offset applies across the entire VID line: the offset is applied at idle and WOT. Additional Turbo voltage is only applied on turbo multipliers (hence why adaptive does not cooperate with high BCLK, since you will be using low multis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Great, thanks for the heads up.







Gonna be easier to account for low end voltage now too.


----------



## marpin

Hi guys, do you guys turn on HT? Are the results on the chart with or without HT?


----------



## rt123

No point in buying a CPU with HT if not going to use it.
Those runs are with HT on.

Not using HT would be same as throwing money away.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Hi guys, do you guys turn on HT? Are the results on the chart with or without HT?


Why would anybody pay ~$100 for hyperthreading, and then turn it off? You can assume nobody has turned hyperthreading off unless they specifically mentioned it.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> No point in buying a CPU with HT if not going to use it.
> Those runs are with HT on.
> 
> Not using HT would be same as throwing money away.


I have HT disabled on my 4820K right now. And it feels more active. With HT on it feels more smooth. But of course in gaming as long as OS schedule high performance thread to a real core it doesn't change much.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I have HT disabled on my 4820K right now. And it feels more active. With HT on it feels more smooth. But of course in gaming as long as OS schedule high performance thread to a real core it doesn't change much.


please don't tell me you turned off HT just to get a higher OC for numbers that barely make a huge difference


----------



## RUD3

http://valid.x86.fr/5ugrvj

4.7 GHZ AT 1.33 Vcore 6700k running prime 26.6 for the last 5 hours no issues

temps mid 60s highest temp hit was 70c,after this prime run ill run some real bench to be safe


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> I have HT disabled on my 4820K right now. And it feels more active. With HT on it feels more smooth. But of course in gaming as long as OS schedule high performance thread to a real core it doesn't change much.


Your feeling could just be a placebo. Hard to quantify a feeling of smoothness with out some scientific testing.
Not even sure if there exists a method to test this.


----------



## RUD3

BLAH UPDATE the 4.7 was not stable even at 1.35 vcore =( ran prime for 4 hours or so then BAM BSOD LOL.any tips guys?


----------



## BoredErica

I'm having some internet problems. As soon as I fix it, I'll finish updating the chart.

The chart, the thread, and I assume HT is on when submitting a benchmark for 6700k. You have to tell me if it's off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Your feeling could just be a placebo. Hard to quantify a feeling of smoothness with out some scientific testing.
> Not even sure if there exists a method to test this.


There is probably a way to test it. FRAPS frame times, or even better, FCAT should do the trick.

Most likely placebo.



> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the one from HWBOT? Works fine here.
> 
> http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar





> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> There's something wrong with that x264 stability test, when you go to extract it you just get a load of errors and the files extracted are busted. Is there a working copy available for download somewhere else?


x264 bench and the x264 test on this thread are different. The former spends half of its time not doing anything stressful, cannot be looped, and is easier to pass. I double-checked my download, it works. If you are not using 7z, use 7z.


----------



## BoredErica

Doublepost.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> BLAH UPDATE the 4.7 was not stable even at 1.35 vcore =( ran prime for 4 hours or so then BAM BSOD LOL.any tips guys?


More voltage, or jump down to 4.6.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> More voltage, or jump down to 4.6.


you think my ram has anything to do with it the ram is running at 2800 this z170-ar has issues doing 3000 for some reason but yeah stress testing on 4.6 right now to make sure it's fully stable

also note i am running 32 gb ram


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> you think my ram has anything to do with it the ram is running at 2800 this z170-ar has issues doing 3000 for some reason but yeah stress testing on 4.6 right now to make sure it's fully stable
> 
> also note i am running 32 gb ram


Faster/denser memory can introduce additional heat, which could cause you to need more voltage for the cores to continue being stable. Run HCI memtest to verify memory stability.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Faster/denser memory can introduce additional heat, which could cause you to need more voltage for the cores to continue being stable. Run HCI memtest to verify memory stability.


i ran mem test a week back no issues at all


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> i ran mem test a week back no issues at all


If you're HCI memtest stable, then the only thing left is to reduce frequency or raise voltage. Considering the average overclock here is 4.7 at ~1.4V, you're running a low voltage for 4.7.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you're HCI memtest stable, then the only thing left is to reduce frequency or raise voltage. Considering the average overclock here is 4.7 at ~1.4V, you're running a low voltage for 4.7.


yea 4.6 seems good so keeping it there

also do you know the option that allows my system info as well to show the oc?i remember there was something in the bios to disable not sure if it's still around with this new socket


----------



## voidfahrenheit

since it was mentioned that at 4.7 average vcore used was 1.4v, is this the safest/limit now? or i can use the pc daily with a 1.45v?

i wasn't able to post my test until now, was very busy. but i am using 4.6Ghz at 1.260v manual setting in bios. cpu vid support is disabled.


----------



## deathroll

Hello everyone! This week I've got my new 6700K Malay chip. It has passed most stress tests on 48x including latest Prime95 (tested with small FFTs so far) with 1.38V. Even it posts on 49x multi. Tested in manual voltage control. Is there a magic with Asus' latest UEFIs? I can't believe those results.







Finally I have won the silicon lottery. The chip was bought on a local e-commerce website and it was selected randomly. Batch is L601F580. Entry for chart will be sent later.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello everyone! This week I've got my new 6700K Malay chip. It has passed most stress tests on 48x including latest Prime95 (tested with small FFTs so far) with 1.38V. Even it posts on 49x multi. Tested in manual voltage control. Is there a magic with Asus' latest UEFIs? I can't believe those results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have won the silicon lottery. The chip was bought on a local e-commerce website and it was selected randomly. Batch is L601F580. Entry for chart will be sent later.


Congrats! What Asus board do you have? I'm on a budget MSI board with only one LLC settings and avg to mediocre results. I was able to dial down my voltage to 1.352v (1.360v on the most demanding programs) at 4.6 GHz. Was hoping to hit 4.7 with that voltage. I think I am motherboard limited.

Also not sure if anyone else has this issue, but my chip does not like the Handbrake program. I can pass Realbench, Aida64 and XTU at 4.6 GHz 1.33v no problem. With Handbrake I need an extra .030v to encode a 25min 1080p video.


----------



## sjudge1991

Hi all, I was hoping you can help. I have 2 separate machines to with questions about overclocking. Both skylake.

*My personal machine:* I have a 6600k with a multiplier overclock of 47, I dont have temps over 60 underload so im happy and overnight stress tests pass no problem. I have noticed the odd warning about voltages and I think its the other voltages not vcore which is set to 1.4v. The other voltages are all set to auto so they are obviously scaling and I am not sure what the reccomended voltages are for the other settings only that the vCore shouldnt be above 1.45v. I am using a MSI Pro Carbon Gaming if anyone wants to look up the exact settings I am talking about. Thanks in advance for any advice.

*My brothers machine:* I recently build my brother an almost identical machine to mine but he had a smaller budget so he has a i5 6500 which I know can be overclocked using base clock only. He is using the same motherboard and wondered if anyone has any suggestions on what is a reasonable starting point for the settings if doing a baseclock only overclock. Again his temps are good and his never hit above 50 really under load but it is running at stock turbo boost of 3.3Ghz I think it is. He has Corsair Vengence 2400 rated RAM which should also have some head room and a GTX970 Asus Strix. Again Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## marpin

I received my fixed motherboard from ASUS recently and I started overclocking. Previously, my Maximus VIII Impact was faulty.

So yesterday I started overclocking the multiplier. I set LLC to Lv 5. My starting target was 4.7GHz. Windows booted at 1.33v.
When I disabled c-state, speed step and spread spectrum, I got to 4.7GHz at 1.376v VCORE stable for 30 mins with P95 v2.87.
But when I set everything on Auto and only changed multiplier and VCORE, 4.7GHz was not stable even at 1.41v.

I will try higher Vcore when I get back later. But I would like to have my PC run with c-state and stuff eventually. Any suggestions whether I need spread spectrum at all to prolong chip life? I dont know what it really does.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I received my fixed motherboard from ASUS recently and I started overclocking. Previously, my Maximus VIII Impact was faulty.
> 
> So yesterday I started overclocking the multiplier. I set LLC to Lv 5. My starting target was 4.7GHz. Windows booted at 1.33v.
> When I disabled c-state, speed step and spread spectrum, I got to 4.7GHz at 1.376v VCORE stable for 30 mins with P95 v2.87.
> But when I set everything on Auto and only changed multiplier and VCORE, 4.7GHz was not stable even at 1.41v.
> 
> I will try higher Vcore when I get back later. But I would like to have my PC run with c-state and stuff eventually. Any suggestions whether I need spread spectrum at all to prolong chip life? I dont know what it really does.


Turn off BCLK Spread Spectrum, if you have it on, your BCLK will jump around.
So while stress testing 47 x 100, you BCLK might jump to 100.5 or 101, which would raise your Core/Uncore/DRAM freq & might be the reason why you needed 1.41V.
Also disable EPU Power Saving Mode & CPU SVID, if using manual voltage mode.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> please don't tell me you turned off HT just to get a higher OC for numbers that barely make a huge difference


No I disabled it to play stuff on PCSX2. And to have reliable statistic data from my programs.

Actually this is OC net. What's strange on disabling parts of CPU to get higher OC? Normally you disable 3-5 cores and use LN2.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Turn off BCLK Spread Spectrum, if you have it on, your BCLK will jump around.
> So while stress testing 47 x 100, you BCLK might jump to 100.5 or 101, which would raise your Core/Uncore/DRAM freq & might be the reason why you needed 1.41V.
> Also disable EPU Power Saving Mode & CPU SVID, if using manual voltage mode.


Thank you for your response. I will disable spread spectrum. It sounds like disabling it will prevent damages as well.
I will disable SVID, but I just read that disabling SVID will disable ASUS Extreme Engine Digi+ III. This means it will disable LLC which is located under Digi+ III. What do you think?

I am disabling EPU power saving now. I will enable them and use adaptive voltage when OC is stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I received my fixed motherboard from ASUS recently and I started overclocking. Previously, my Maximus VIII Impact was faulty.
> 
> So yesterday I started overclocking the multiplier. I set LLC to Lv 5. My starting target was 4.7GHz. Windows booted at 1.33v.
> When I disabled c-state, speed step and spread spectrum, I got to 4.7GHz at 1.376v VCORE stable for 30 mins with P95 v2.87.
> But when I set everything on Auto and only changed multiplier and VCORE, 4.7GHz was not stable even at 1.41v.
> 
> I will try higher Vcore when I get back later. But I would like to have my PC run with c-state and stuff eventually. Any suggestions whether I need spread spectrum at all to prolong chip life? I dont know what it really does.


bclk spreadspectrum is incorporated to reduce EMF emissions (mainly RF) in an area packed with PCs (office, racked IT room etc). It has no impact on cpu durability.


----------



## misoonigiri

Does "when I set everything on Auto and only changed multiplier and VCORE" mean you are now using auto LLC, or Level 5?


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Does "when I set everything on Auto and only changed multiplier and VCORE" mean you are now using auto LLC, or Level 5?


I think I did not make myself clear. sorry for the confusion. Right now, and eventually, my LLC will not change.

Apparently as suggested, I will disable all power saving features and spread spectrum and SVID until I get a stable clock. But I will enable power saving when OC is stable eventually.
Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I think I did not make myself clear. sorry for the confusion. Right now, and eventually, my LLC will not change.
> 
> Apparently as suggested, I will disable all power saving features and spread spectrum and SVID until I get a stable clock. But I will enable power saving when OC is stable eventually.
> Thanks.


what ever settings you end up with while disabling dynamic frequency and voltage (speedstep, turbo, adaptive), will not really be portable to settings with power savings enabled (waking phases and cores has different demands/requirements than a frequency and voltage-locked configuration)


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what ever settings you end up with while disabling dynamic frequency and voltage (speedstep, turbo, adaptive), will not really be portable to settings with power savings enabled (waking phases and cores has different demands/requirements than a frequency and voltage-locked configuration)


That's true, I imagine I will end up with lower clock to get stability for power saving. Btw, I tried 4.8GHz stable at 1.465v (30 mins p95 v2.87) and 4.9GHz not stable at 1.49v.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Thank you for your response. I will disable spread spectrum. It sounds like disabling it will prevent damages as well.
> I will disable SVID, but I just read that disabling SVID will disable ASUS Extreme Engine Digi+ III. This means it will disable LLC which is located under Digi+ III. What do you think?
> 
> I am disabling EPU power saving now. I will enable them and use adaptive voltage when OC is stable.


Disabling SVID will not disable Digi+ or LLC.
SVID is only needed for adaptive & disabling it doesn't even LLC in anyways.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Disabling SVID will not disable Digi+ or LLC.
> SVID is only needed for adaptive & disabling it doesn't even LLC in anyways.


Yes sorry I got confused. LLC is under External Digi+ Power Control, not Extreme Engine Digi+ III. Thanks for your response anyway


----------



## daninthemix

I'll be getting an Asus Z170-A with DDR4-3000 memory and a 6700k CPU.

All I want to do is enable XMP so I get the full memory speed, and I gather that will also force all 4 cores to their turbo max of 4.2GHz (correct?)

If I find that temps aren't ideal, can anyone give me a ballpark offset minus voltage I can try to lower them? I don't really know anything about adaptive voltage...that wasn't an option during Sandy Bridge times, which was my last chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> That's true, *I imagine I will end up with lower clock to get stability for power saving*. Btw, I tried 4.8GHz stable at 1.465v (30 mins p95 v2.87) and 4.9GHz not stable at 1.49v.


not necessarily, only a different bios configuration.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> No I disabled it to play stuff on PCSX2. And to have reliable statistic data from my programs.
> 
> Actually this is OC net. What's strange on disabling parts of CPU to get higher OC? Normally you disable 3-5 cores and use LN2.


you and i know dam well they do it for a mere few mins to get there little pics and post it not for every day use lol


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> That's true, I imagine I will end up with lower clock to get stability for power saving. Btw, I tried 4.8GHz stable at 1.465v (30 mins p95 v2.87) and 4.9GHz not stable at 1.49v.


why are you using prime 28.8 don't it add like a extra 20 c of temps?might want to switch to 26.6


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daninthemix*
> 
> I'll be getting an Asus Z170-A with DDR4-3000 memory and a 6700k CPU.
> 
> All I want to do is enable XMP so I get the full memory speed, and I gather that will also force all 4 cores to their turbo max of 4.2GHz (correct?)
> 
> If I find that temps aren't ideal, can anyone give me a ballpark offset minus voltage I can try to lower them? I don't really know anything about adaptive voltage...that wasn't an option during Sandy Bridge times, which was my last chip.


good luck brother this board and certain sticks are a hit and miss with 3000 just google it and you'll see what i mean,i had to drop mines down to 2800 as randomly my pc will start up with a failed oc mind you this was even before i over clocked my system

there is also a thread some where on this forum about this series board and 3000 plus ram sticks


----------



## saunupe1911

I know you guys live by the Asus ROG Bios and I know Gigabyte bios are lacking in the UI department but the Z170X-Gaming series of Motherboards are pretty stable. They seem to have no problem with different brands and speed of RAM. And they overclock very well. And its the most rated and highest rated Skylake motherboard on Newegg. I personally know the Gaming 7 is a monster since it's part of my setup. I can easily hit a very stable 4.8 but temps are too high at 1.38. I just don't see a need overclocking a 6700 beyond 4.6.


----------



## daninthemix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> good luck brother this board and certain sticks are a hit and miss with 3000 just google it and you'll see what i mean,i had to drop mines down to 2800 as randomly my pc will start up with a failed oc mind you this was even before i over clocked my system
> 
> there is also a thread some where on this forum about this series board and 3000 plus ram sticks


Fingers crossed then, but I did at least email Gskill and get them to tell me what RAM is compatible. According to them there was only one set of 16GB (2x8) that is certified with this board, so that's what I ordered.


----------



## BoredErica

*Please check to see if you have been quoted.*


Sample Size92Items in red only include K skus. Average OC4.68Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.38





> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Linpack is too vague. What were the settings run on Linpack, and where did you get the package? Where is the picture verification?



> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*





> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*


Neither of you posted readings of vcore from Hwinfo, posted proof that the test was run as long as you claimed, or ran the correct tests at the correct lengths to be charted in the main chart.



> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*


No picture?



> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*





> Originally Posted by *NikoJohnson*





> Originally Posted by *Kofferkulli*





> Originally Posted by *k4sh*





> Originally Posted by *tone1492*





> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*





> Originally Posted by *Bride*





> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*


You have all been charted, thank you.



> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*


You've been charted in the scondary chart. You do not have a picture verification.


----------



## NikoJohnson

Okay, thank you very much.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> That's true, I imagine I will end up with lower clock to get stability for power saving. Btw, I tried 4.8GHz stable at 1.465v (30 mins p95 v2.87) and 4.9GHz not stable at 1.49v.


1.465 for 4.8ghz? is it safe for daily use? i saw lots of users in the statistics that used above 1.4v but still afraid to do the same.

btw, what is your temp for 4.8?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> 1.465 for 4.8ghz? is it safe for daily use? i saw lots of users in the statistics that used above 1.4v but still afraid to do the same.
> 
> btw, what is your temp for 4.8?


The only way to know if it's safe is to have people who have used those voltages report back and tell us their experiences. It hasn't even been a year since Skylake was released, so even if they all report perfect operation, that only tells you that you'll be ok for less than a year. My recommendation is to stay under 1.45v, and 1.4v if you are risk averse. You'll probably lose like two multipliers if you degrade, but not much more if you change your settings accordingly once it degrades instead of being stubborn and carrying on like nothing happened.

And of course, how people use their chips vary, and the life expectancy people expect out of their chips also vary a lot.

If you'd like, you could PM the people who have the 3 highest voltages on my chart and ask them how their chip is doing nowadays. They're supposed to report back if something goes wrong, but I can't expect everybody to follow what I say.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The only way to know if it's safe is to have people who have used those voltages report back and tell us their experiences. It hasn't even been a year since Skylake was released, so even if they all report perfect operation, that only tells you that you'll be ok for less than a year. My recommendation is to stay under 1.45v, and 1.4v if you are risk averse. You'll probably lose like two multipliers if you degrade, but not much more if you change your settings accordingly once it degrades instead of being stubborn and carrying on like nothing happened.
> 
> And of course, how people use their chips vary, and the life expectancy people expect out of their chips also vary a lot.


thanks for a very good explanation. i guess i will just stay with my 4.6Ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

I'd like to reintroduce the mascot for my overclocking threads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to reintroduce the mascot for my overclocking threads.


this guy really needs your help : http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4200_20#post_25013059

@odaik - i'm hoping darkwizzie can help you out. read the OP.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this guy really needs your help : http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4200_20#post_25013059
> 
> @odaik - i'm hoping darkwizzie can help you out. read the OP.


Does the tagging feature on OCN actually work? I don't recall ever getting a notification up top from getting tagged (although now I think about it, I don't really remember getting tagged before).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does the tagging feature on OCN actually work? I don't recall ever getting a notification up top from getting tagged (although now I think about it, I don't really remember getting tagged before).


you need to have the ping alert enabled in your profile. (get an email saying "mentioned").


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to have the ping alert enabled in your profile. (get an email saying "mentioned").


I did what I could in Raja's thread.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No picture?


Huh? I posted a picture...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Huh? I posted a picture...


I checked and you're right. I blame the error-prone process of quoting multiple people. QQ

I will fix this soon.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I checked and you're right. I blame the error-prone process of quoting multiple people. QQ
> 
> I will fix this soon.


Ah, ok, no worries.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> 1.465 for 4.8ghz? is it safe for daily use? i saw lots of users in the statistics that used above 1.4v but still afraid to do the same.
> 
> btw, what is your temp for 4.8?


It is not safe for me. That is why I stressed the system only for a short time. I got 90c.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Turn off BCLK Spread Spectrum, if you have it on, your BCLK will jump around.
> So while stress testing 47 x 100, you BCLK might jump to 100.5 or 101, which would raise your Core/Uncore/DRAM freq & might be the reason why you needed 1.41V.
> Also disable EPU Power Saving Mode & CPU SVID, if using manual voltage mode.


Hi, I found that my Vcore is fluctuating. I think that is why my system is never stable now. I disabled all power saving, but this is still happening.
Can you suggest what is going on? or anyone?


----------



## tone1492

So frustrating that I cannot even out this .008v vdroop with the only LLC setting that I have. Anyone have suggestions on how to deal with this? I have the MSI SLI Plus board. Here is a pic of my advanced BIOS settings. If there are any settings I can enable or disable please let me know.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Hi, I found that my Vcore is fluctuating. I think that is why my system is never stable now. I disabled all power saving, but this is still happening.
> Can you suggest what is going on? or anyone?


Have you left LLC on auto? LLC is used to prevent voltage drop, or vdroop, from the set voltage that you input while on manual. Set it to Level 4/medium for slight , and Level 5 little to no vdroop.

Should fix the fluctuating voltages.


----------



## marpin

No. My LLC is always fixed at level 5. The voltage fluctuates regardless.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> No. My LLC is always fixed at level 5. The voltage fluctuates regardless.


If it's AsRock board..the only LLC that works=1


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> If it's AsRock board..the only LLC that works=1


My board is Asus Maximus VIII Impact. It does allow LLC to Level 8. Whatever LLC I use, the voltage still fluctuates. Anyone has any other suggestions?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> My board is Asus Maximus VIII Impact. It does allow LLC to Level 8. Whatever LLC I use, the voltage still fluctuates. Anyone has any other suggestions?


Fluctuates constantly..?
By how much..?
LLC5 means your voltage under full load should be slightly above the BIOS max. 1.35V in BIOS should give you around 1.36-1.365V.

And what are you using to monitor the voltage.? CPUZ is not reliable, use HWInfo.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> So frustrating that I cannot even out this .008v vdroop with the only LLC setting that I have. Anyone have suggestions on how to deal with this? I have the MSI SLI Plus board. Here is a pic of my advanced BIOS settings. If there are any settings I can enable or disable please let me know.


That's frankly not much droop. If it were me I would not worry about it. Some folks like to have a little droop. If .008 droop is causing problems then set your vcore a bit higher to compensate.


----------



## alphadecay

I've been trying out 4.7 @ 1.35V for the last little while, and things seem to be okay. Funnily enough though, it seems like this has more inconsistent performance than at 4.6 when doing x264. When I was at 4.6, I'd have very consistent fps results for each loop, usually around 4.5-4.56. When I run on 4.7 though, I get high and then low fps like 4.66 one run, then 4.20 (!) the run after. Tried out a quick 10 loop trial, I got that pattern appearing the entire time.

x264-log_47test.rtf 1k .rtf file


Here's the log file for that 10 loop run. This is probably something trivial, but its really got me curious as to why this behavior happens. Temps are fine, no significant vdroop occurs, but why does performance go up and down like that consistently?

Anyone with similar behavior that'd like to chime in as well?


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Fluctuates constantly..?
> By how much..?
> LLC5 means your voltage under full load should be slightly above the BIOS max. 1.35V in BIOS should give you around 1.36-1.365V.
> 
> And what are you using to monitor the voltage.? CPUZ is not reliable, use HWInfo.


I am using HWInfo as well. I am putting 1.4v now. HWInfo shows lowest 1.36v and highest 1.392v. This is so strange... LLC lv5... I can always increase the voltage input, but it keeps fluctuating.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I am using HWInfo as well. I am putting 1.4v now. HWInfo shows lowest 1.36v and highest 1.392v. This is so strange... LLC lv5... I can always increase the voltage input, but it keeps fluctuating.


This is weird.
If I remember correctly, you have all the C-states & Speed step Disabled, am I right..?

Set Windows Power Plan to Performance mode. That might be able to take core of your issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I am using HWInfo as well. I am putting 1.4v now. HWInfo shows lowest 1.36v and highest 1.392v. This is so strange... LLC lv5... I can always increase the voltage input, but it keeps fluctuating.


need to see your complete bios settings...
post to bios and nav to the profiles menu. put a usb fat32 formatted usb stick in any port. scroll down to the USB key on th eprofiles page, open it and hit cntrl-F2. post the resulting txt file here as an attachment.


----------



## heavyarms

First overclock attempt on i3 6100 @ 4.513 Ghz using G.skill ripjaws V DDR2400 and Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI
cpu validation: http://valid.x86.fr/pwez9h


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I am using HWInfo as well. I am putting 1.4v now. HWInfo shows lowest 1.36v and highest 1.392v. This is so strange... LLC lv5... I can always increase the voltage input, but it keeps fluctuating.


You also need to be specific on what program you're using when quoting these values. eg, you started off with a power virus called Prime 28.x. LLC5 will not stop your voltage from rising a fair amount. x264, realbench and other daily programs will behave differently and won't cause that. SW may read a tad over but DMM has proven it's pretty much spot on.

When you ran this program and you saw 1.36v did you see any throttling happening in hwinfo (eg, any value change from no to yes in the maximum column).


----------



## FortySlXn2

Hello all and Darkwizzie,

Darkwizzie, first off thank you for your amazing guide. This is my first Intel rig (old AMD guy) and I am still looking for guidance with it. You have already helped me a ton and I really appreciate your thorough work.

I have gotten my 6600k to 4.7 @ 1.360v (level 5 LLC max current is 1.375). Tested overnight with custom x264. I had 4.8 running BO3 fine last night on same volts. Will stress test that soon but its working now.

Anyways, thanks again and I'll get you the info soon!


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need to see your complete bios settings...
> post to bios and nav to the profiles menu. put a usb fat32 formatted usb stick in any port. scroll down to the USB key on th eprofiles page, open it and hit cntrl-F2. post the resulting txt file here as an attachment.


This is my BIOS setting:

BIOSSettings_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> This is weird.
> If I remember correctly, you have all the C-states & Speed step Disabled, am I right..?
> 
> Set Windows Power Plan to Performance mode. That might be able to take core of your issues.


My power plan is performance mode. I just increased my voltage input by 0.005v to 1.415v. Let me try x264 50 loops overnight now. I ll get back tomorrow morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> This is weird.
> If I remember correctly, you have all the C-states & Speed step Disabled, am I right..?
> 
> Set Windows Power Plan to Performance mode. That might be able to take core of your issues.


Yes, c-states and speed step disabled. My power plan is performance mode. I just increased to 1.424v vcore. p95 v2.79 blend test, HWInfo showed voltage range from 1.392v to 1.424v. I hate this.
I posted my BIOS settings, I apologise for the spam. I will try x264 16T 50 loops overnight. I ll get back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> This is my BIOS setting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2016/03/24 01:46:00]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.00]
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [47]
> 2-Core Ratio Limit [47]
> 3-Core Ratio Limit [47]
> 4-Core Ratio Limit [47]
> BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [100:133]
> DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Enabled]
> DRAM Frequency [DDR4-2133MHz]
> Xtreme Tweaking [Enabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> CPU SVID Support [Disabled]
> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Current Limit Max. [Auto]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
> Max CPU Cache Ratio [40]
> Max. CPU Graphics Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.415]
> DRAM Voltage [Auto]
> CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
> CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
> PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Voltage Mode [Auto]
> PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
> CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> FCLK Frequency [Auto]
> Initial BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
> BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
> BCLK Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
> DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
> VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
> DMI Voltage [Auto]
> Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
> Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
> PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
> Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
> Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
> Eventual PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
> Maximus Tweak [Mode 1]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]
> DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
> DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
> DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
> DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
> DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
> DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
> DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
> tRDRD_sg [Auto]
> tRDRD_dg [Auto]
> tRDWR_sg [Auto]
> tRDWR_dg [Auto]
> tWRWR_sg [Auto]
> tWRWR_dg [Auto]
> tWRRD_sg [Auto]
> tWRRD_dg [Auto]
> tRDRD_dr [Auto]
> tRDRD_dd [Auto]
> tRDWR_dr [Auto]
> tRDWR_dd [Auto]
> tWRWR_dr [Auto]
> tWRWR_dd [Auto]
> tWRRD_dr [Auto]
> tWRRD_dd [Auto]
> TWRPRE [Auto]
> TRDPRE [Auto]
> tREFIX9 [Auto]
> OREF_RI [Auto]
> MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
> DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
> Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
> Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
> Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
> MCH Full Check [Auto]
> DLLBwEn [Auto]
> DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
> XTU Setting [Auto]
> DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
> CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
> CHA RFR delay [Auto]
> CHB RFR delay [Auto]
> ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
> ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
> ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
> ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
> Data Rising Slope [Auto]
> Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
> Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
> Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
> Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Data Falling Slope [Auto]
> Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
> Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
> Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
> Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
> CPU Graphics Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Switching Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Power Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
> DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
> Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
> CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
> CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
> Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Disabled]
> Turbo Mode [Enabled]
> Long Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
> Package Power Time Window [Auto]
> Short Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
> IA AC Load Line [Auto]
> IA DC Load Line [Auto]
> Hyper-threading [Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores [All]
> Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
> Boot performance mode [Auto]
> Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Disabled]
> Turbo Mode [Enabled]
> CPU C states [Disabled]
> CFG lock [Disabled]
> PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
> DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
> ASPM Support [Disabled]
> DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
> PEG - ASPM [Disabled]
> VT-d [Disabled]
> Primary Display [Auto]
> iGPU Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
> RC6(Render Standby) [Enabled]
> DVMT Pre-Allocated [32M]
> PCIEX16 Link Speed [Auto]
> DMI Max Link Speed [Auto]
> Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
> IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Enabled]
> PCIe Speed [Auto]
> SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
> SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
> SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_2(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
> USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
> USB DISK 2.0 PMAP [Auto]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB3_6 [Enabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> Intel USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
> Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
> Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
> Device [Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series ]
> Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
> ThunderBolt Boot Support [Disabled]
> AIC Support [Enabled]
> AR AIC Support [Disabled]
> AIC Location Group [SB PCIE Slot]
> AIC Location [SB PCIE D28F4]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> Anti Surge Support [Enabled]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [3]
> Profile Name [changed cpu]
> Save to Profile [4]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Cache Ratio [Auto]
> 
> 
> 
> BIOSSettings_setting.txt 24k .txt file


yo - use the spoiler!!

anyway - check these for bios config: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4220_20#post_25015365

speedstep disabled?


----------



## balkeep

*Username:* Balkeep
*CPU Model:* 6600k
*Base Clock:* 100MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4700MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 3900MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.43V.
*Vcore:* 1.424V.
*FCLK:* 1000MHz.
*Cooling Solution:* Noctua D14, delided + resealed.
*Stability Test* x264 16t overnight - 7hrs 12 mins.
*Batch Number:* Ukraine X544B730.
*Ram Speed:* 2400 14-16-16-32 (For now, Actually it's 2666 sticks, however my usb ifi iDAC just refuses to work when I go beyond 2400 for some reason).
*Ram Voltage:* 1.2V, Auto SA&VCCIO.
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170-A
*LLC Setting:* LLC lvl 3 (It gives the best bios vs real Voltage ratio for me).
*Misc Comments:* This is everyday setup, I can load to windows and do like 10-20 mins of pime95 28.7 on [email protected] but I don't feel comfortable of raising Voltage more to stabilize that.
Picture verification.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


I am terribly sorry. Speed step is always disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I am terribly sorry. Speed step is always disabled.


you can edit your post and either remove the list (leave the attachment) or select the text and use the "Spoiler" tool in the editor.
So, with speedstep disabled you have a voltage and frequency -locked config. the float you see in CPUZ, or HWI, or any other OS tool reading the vcore report will have a 16mV increment.
how much float do you see? The Impact is a very tight (trace-wise) board, and I do not see the "float" you mention with the exception of the vdroop I allow. Vdroop is pretty important to allow on a cpu when setting up a 24/7 OC. (it IS a good thing). It mitigates the degradation effect of V_ovs (transient load line overshoot) - and this is not anything you will detect without special equipment attached to the 1151 socket.

So, if the float you see is a 16mV range, that's not the cause of the instability. FYI - I run my impact at 1.475V ([email protected] 47/47, ram at 4000) with LLC 5. vcore will "float" depending on load and droop 50mV.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can edit your post and either remove the list (leave the attachment) or select the text and use the "Spoiler" tool in the editor.
> So, with speedstep disabled you have a voltage and frequency -locked config. the float you see in CPUZ, or HWI, or any other OS tool reading the vcore report will have a 16mV increment.
> how much float do you see? The Impact is a very tight (trace-wise) board, and I do not see the "float" you mention with the exception of the vdroop I allow. Vdroop is pretty important to allow on a cpu when setting up a 24/7 OC. (it IS a good thing). It mitigates the degradation effect of V_ovs (transient load line overshoot) - and this is not anything you will detect without special equipment attached to the 1151 socket.
> 
> So, if the float you see is a 16mV range, that's not the cause of the instability. FYI - I run my impact at 1.475V ([email protected] 47/47, ram at 4000) with LLC 5. vcore will "float" depending on load and droop 50mV.


I will edit the post. The float shown in HWInfo is from 1.392v to 1.424v when I set voltage input to 1.425v with LLC5. I tried 4.6GHz and the float is very minimum of 16mv (and most of the time is constant voltage). I will try 1.45v Vcore for 4.7GHz when I get back later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I will edit the post. The float shown in HWInfo is from 1.392v to 1.424v when I set voltage input to 1.425v with LLC5. I tried 4.6GHz and the float is very minimum of 16mv (and most of the time is constant voltage). I will try 1.45v Vcore for 4.7GHz when I get back later.


I think the range you see is not unusual... and can be caused by a semi-stable "undervolt". try increasing your bios setting (or use Turbo-Vcore while in the OS) to 1.43-1.435V. No need to jump 25mV until you know it needs that much. remember, each 100MHz costs approx 10mV per core. So on a 6600K changing multi from 46 to 47 will need only 40mV if you are lucky, 60+ mV if the chip is getting out of it's optimal efficiency zone.


----------



## Odaik

Hi

I've been stress testing my 6700k CPU at 4.4GHz using 20 passes of IBT 2.54 at "maximum" memory usage. My vcore is at 1.28V and my temps peak at 67/67/69/59C.

I'd assumed that because it uses the same underlying Linpack code, this software would stress the CPU just as well as other programs based on Linpack. However looking back at the charts it seems the package with the custom GUI does a better job at stressing the CPU, and trying it out myself I'm getting temps about 4C higher.

What is the appropriate method to use when stress testing with this package? Is it just the same as IBT - i.e let it use maximum RAM available and leave it to run for about 20 loops? My concern is just leaving the chip for that long to work at a peak temp of 74C.

Do both of these packages stress with AVX at all? I'd assumed IBT 2.54 did but if it doesn't while the custom linpack package does I guess that would be one reason for the difference between the two.

Thanks


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heavyarms*
> 
> First overclock attempt on i3 6100 @ 4.513 Ghz using G.skill ripjaws V DDR2400 and Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI
> cpu validation: http://valid.x86.fr/pwez9h


haha you have the same motherboard and ram as me. My sticks of ram were able to hit [email protected] 15-15-15-35 timings no problem. I'd try tightening up those timings manually and bumping the ddr voltage if you haven't already.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the range you see is not unusual... and can be caused by a semi-stable "undervolt". try increasing your bios setting (or use Turbo-Vcore while in the OS) to 1.43-1.435V. No need to jump 25mV until you know it needs that much. remember, each 100MHz costs approx 10mV per core. So on a 6600K changing multi from 46 to 47 will need only 40mV if you are lucky, 60+ mV if the chip is getting out of it's optimal efficiency zone.


Thanks for your assitance. I do hope that it is due to undervolt, not because my board is a bad one... I RMA this board before coz it was not able to boot and I waited 2 months for ASUS to replace it... The vcore increment is in 16mv, so I will try 1.44v. I did a rough overclock for 4.6GHz, it passed p95 279 for one hour at 1.344v. So, 4.7 should not take more than 1.44v vcore.


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> haha you have the same motherboard and ram as me. My sticks of ram were able to hit [email protected] 15-15-15-35 timings no problem. I'd try tightening up those timings manually and bumping the ddr voltage if you haven't already.


I am aware of that. I was able to hit CL15 @ 3000Mhz on the RAM. This was just a BCLK overclock dry run with processor @ 1.225v


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I've been trying out 4.7 @ 1.35V for the last little while, and things seem to be okay. Funnily enough though, it seems like this has more inconsistent performance than at 4.6 when doing x264. When I was at 4.6, I'd have very consistent fps results for each loop, usually around 4.5-4.56. When I run on 4.7 though, I get high and then low fps like 4.66 one run, then 4.20 (!) the run after. Tried out a quick 10 loop trial, I got that pattern appearing the entire time.
> 
> x264-log_47test.rtf 1k .rtf file
> 
> 
> Here's the log file for that 10 loop run. This is probably something trivial, but its really got me curious as to why this behavior happens. Temps are fine, no significant vdroop occurs, but why does performance go up and down like that consistently?
> 
> Anyone with similar behavior that'd like to chime in as well?


Something else eating up CPU? May need just a touch more voltage. At 4.7Ghz, I hit 4.60 or 4.61 on every single loop.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Something else eating up CPU? May need just a touch more voltage. At 4.7Ghz, I hit 4.60 or 4.61 on every single loop.


No other open programs, and I did that test from a cold boot.

Think I'll try adding some more voltage, probably to 1.36V.

Its really weird because I tried 2 loops at 4.5 with 1.35V (lazy to change voltage lol), I got the same behavior, one run at 4.48fps and the second at 4.01fps.

Did a bios update a while back, but that shouldn't give this effect.


----------



## shenshnn

After trying for a while, my 6700K run stable at around 1.360v with x264 stability test.
Motherboard: asrock extrame6
Cooler: D14
Bios vcore: 1.360
core: 47x100
LLC: level2
Max temp: 70

Prime95 only run stable at 1.395v, the core temp max at 86C, im not sure if it is too high.
Any advice on the temp?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shenshnn*
> 
> Prime95 only run stable at 1.395v, the core temp max at 86C, im not sure if it is too high.
> Any advice on the temp?


Definitely too high if you have those temps for at least an hour.

If it was for a short peak like a minute or so, or just the quick maximum, you should be okay. Wouldn't want to have those continuously for long term use.

IMO either get a better cooler if you want to stick with Prime, or call it a day with a longer run of x264.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Thanks for your assitance. I do hope that it is due to undervolt, not because my board is a bad one... I RMA this board before coz it was not able to boot and I waited 2 months for ASUS to replace it... The vcore increment is in 16mv, so I will try 1.44v. I did a rough overclock for 4.6GHz, it passed p95 279 for one hour at 1.344v. So, 4.7 should not take more than 1.44v vcore.


if you do the arithmetic I mentioned, 1,344 for 4.6, I'd be happy with<1.4V for 4.7.


----------



## shenshnn

Yea, I'm going with x264, what would be the safe temp for long stability test?


----------



## shenshnn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Definitely too high if you have those temps for at least an hour.
> 
> If it was for a short peak like a minute or so, or just the quick maximum, you should be okay. Wouldn't want to have those continuously for long term use.
> 
> IMO either get a better cooler if you want to stick with Prime, or call it a day with a longer run of x264.


Yea, I'm going with x264, what would be the safe temp for long stability test?


----------



## Phreec

Hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shenshnn*
> 
> Yea, I'm going with x264, what would be the safe temp for long stability test?


Ask ten people and you'll get ten different answers. I'd personally try keep it below 80C.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I am using HWInfo as well. I am putting 1.4v now. HWInfo shows lowest 1.36v and highest 1.392v. This is so strange... LLC lv5... I can always increase the voltage input, but it keeps fluctuating.


¨

This is from my daily usage setting on RIV BE. As you can see it flies around wildly. But as long as these are not large fluctuations, it's completely harmless. Doing too much LLC isn't necessary harmless, in fact I currently disabled LLC.
0.030 V from 1.4V is irrelevant. You should be more worried about spikes when it approaches to 1.4V than about fluctuations. And remember too high LLC is likely to increase these spikes.

Min voltage is important.

BTW does anyone have any clue why min frequency reading is 1200 when EIST is disabled? (Might be related to some irregular and irreproducible troubles I had.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> ¨
> 
> This is from my daily usage setting on RIV BE. As you can see it flies around wildly. But as long as these are not large fluctuations, it's completely harmless. Doing too much LLC isn't necessary harmless, in fact I currently disabled LLC.
> 0.030 V from 1.4V is irrelevant. You should be more worried about spikes when it approaches to 1.4V than about fluctuations. And remember too high LLC is likely to increase these spikes.
> 
> Min voltage is important.
> 
> BTW does anyone have any clue why min frequency reading is 1200 when EIST is disabled? (Might be related to some irregular and irreproducible troubles I had.)


on what cpu? an IB-E?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hi all

My skylake build is live now.. can someone comment about the stock voltage for the 6700k at 4.2ghz ?

system part is

I7 6700k batch L547C083
Asus VIII Hero
LPX DDR4 2*4GB 3ghz *2
Strix 980 Ti..

Just XMP enabled nothing else changed..


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on what cpu? an IB-E?


Yes Ivy-E 4820K.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My skylake build is live now.. can someone comment about the stock voltage for the 6700k at 4.2ghz ?
> 
> system part is
> 
> I7 6700k batch L547C083
> Asus VIII Hero
> LPX DDR4 2*4GB 3ghz *2
> Strix 980 Ti..
> 
> Just XMP enabled nothing else changed..


Is that 1.2V I see at 4.2? *_whistles_*

You might just have yourself a nice little chip there for voltages if that is consistently what you pull under load. My 6700K with the Z170-A gets 1.264V as the stock voltage, which is fairly reasonable. Try 4.5 at like 1.3V, that should be doable with an overnight loop of x264.


----------



## Odaik

Sorry to double post, but I've re-read Darkwizzie's original post and it says in the stress testing section that Prime95 28.7 on small FFTs is expected to be among the most stressful tests (assuming this is because it is using AVX).

How many hours of Prime95 on small FFT settings should I run? For years I've used a completion of 20 loops of IBT 2.54 on max memory usage as my own personal marker for acceptable stability. This often takes about 3 hours. Should I just leave Prime 95 small on for the same length of time?

Also, given those settings don't stress the memory subsystem, should I use it in combination with something like OCCT Large Data Set, or would IBT 2.54 on "max" be a better bet?

Prime95 blend doesn't seem particularly stressful on my system, temps being the same as or a little less than on OCCT.

Thanks

Odai.


----------



## daninthemix

I'm looking to find the lowest voltage I can for a 6700k @ 4.2GHz. It seems stable at 1.2v. How low could I realistically go?


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daninthemix*
> 
> I'm looking to find the lowest voltage I can for a 6700k @ 4.2GHz. It seems stable at 1.2v. How low could I realistically go?


who knows have to test.........


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My skylake build is live now.. can someone comment about the stock voltage for the 6700k at 4.2ghz ?
> 
> system part is
> 
> I7 6700k batch L547C083
> Asus VIII Hero
> LPX DDR4 2*4GB 3ghz *2
> Strix 980 Ti..
> 
> Just XMP enabled nothing else changed..


lookin good dark. 1.2 is the std VID for the stock max turbo multiplier, but many chips need more. looks like good silcone. Many 6700K's are limited by temperature, and delidding usually results in a 100MHz improvement in max stable OC. Wizie's guide is a great way to get off the stock dime. Find out where she tops out (46? 47? 48?) and moved cache up too.
Lol - if the CPU scales well, you're gonna want a higher freq ram kit for sure!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Sorry to double post, but I've re-read Darkwizzie's original post and it says in the stress testing section that Prime95 28.7 on small FFTs is expected to be among the most stressful tests (assuming this is because it is using AVX).
> 
> How many hours of Prime95 on small FFT settings should I run? For years I've used a completion of 20 loops of IBT 2.54 on max memory usage as my own personal marker for acceptable stability. This often takes about 3 hours. Should I just leave Prime 95 small on for the same length of time?
> 
> Also, given those settings don't stress the memory subsystem, should I use it in combination with something like OCCT Large Data Set, or would IBT 2.54 on "max" be a better bet?
> 
> Prime95 blend doesn't seem particularly stressful on my system, temps being the same as or a little less than on OCCT.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Odai.


for testing stability of RAM, use HCi Memtest. Run it as instructed by the author.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lookin good dark. 1.2 is the std VID for the stock max turbo multiplier, but many chips need more. looks like good silcone. Many 6700K's are limited by temperature, and delidding usually results in a 100MHz improvement in max stable OC. Wizie's guide is a great way to get off the stock dime. Find out where she tops out (46? 47? 48?) and moved cache up too.
> Lol - if the CPU scales well, you're gonna want a higher freq ram kit for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for testing stability of RAM, use HCi Memtest. Run it as instructed by the author.


Glad to read that Jp.. finally good sample ?

I will try to OC it Tomorrow as i have rules to use any new build for 48h at stock then push it farther









I'm waiting the Trident-Z (C14) kit to be available from Amazon.. but for now will play with this LPX kit.. should note Z170 is awesome platform


----------



## marpin

Following my issue on voltage "fluctuation".. I increased LLC to LV6. This seemed to solve the issue, as now voltage fluctuates around 16mv only (was 32mv previously). 4.7GHz at 1.408v does not BSOD, but 1 worker in p95 stopped working. 4.7GHz at 1.424v does not BSOD and p95 worked for 1 hour.

Also, I tried to default my BIOS settings, then only changed the following:
XMP mode
Sync all core to 47
LLC lv 6
1.4v cpu voltage input
*The rest at default

vcore at 1.424v and stable p95 1 hr.

If I use 1.408v, what will this cause me in everyday use? (1 worker stopped working in p95).


----------



## EL-K3RRY

Can anybody help me finding the LLC settings on my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EL-K3RRY*
> 
> Can anybody help me finding the LLC settings on my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming?


Under the Ai Tweaker of advanced settings mode, go to "DIGI + VRM". Should be called CPU Load Line Calibration there.

This is at it appears on my Z170-A, so it should be the same on your Pro Gaming.


----------



## EL-K3RRY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EL-K3RRY*
> 
> Can anybody help me finding the LLC settings on my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Ai Tweaker of advanced settings mode, go to "DIGI + VRM". Should be called CPU Load Line Calibration there.
> 
> This is at it appears on my Z170-A, so it should be the same on your Pro Gaming.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to read that Jp.. finally good sample ?
> 
> I will try to OC it Tomorrow as i have rules to use any new build for 48h at stock then push it farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting the Trident-Z (C14) kit to be available from Amazon.. but for now will play with this LPX kit.. *should note Z170 is awesome platform*


I thought you'd like it... hopefully as much once the OCing begins.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought you'd like it... hopefully as much once the OCing begins.


No worry, this cpu is a beast.. even 4.5ghz is enough for me.. will keep it @1.300v for daily not more


----------



## KixNGrins

In going through the Overclocking Guide and I've found everything to OC CPU and test overnight, but I'll be darned if I can find where to set the multiplier for step 2. I'm going the example 100 BCLK x 45 multiplier = 4.5GHz. Can someone tell me where to find the multiplier entry on a Asus Z170-Deluxe mobo (bios 1602)?

TIA


----------



## error-id10t

Google find for you (it's CPU Core Ratio)









https://www.pcper.com/image/view/59875?return=node%2F63509


----------



## KixNGrins

Thanks error_id10t. I searched this forum and didn't come up with anything. I guess I should've expanded my searching....









Edit: I'm still over-looking something. All 4 of my Core Ratio Limits are set to Auto and I'm unable to change them. I did a google search on OCing Z170 Deluxe and came up with this guide:
http://club.myce.com/f184/intel-skylake-overclocking-guide-339700/

I set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual, disable Multicore Enhancement, but BCLK is set to Auto and also won't allow me to change it (along with the four core ratios).


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks error_id10t. I searched this forum and didn't come up with anything. I guess I should've expanded my searching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm still over-looking something. All 4 of my Core Ratio Limits are set to Auto and I'm unable to change them. I did a google search on OCing Z170 Deluxe and came up with this guide:
> http://club.myce.com/f184/intel-skylake-overclocking-guide-339700/
> 
> I set AI Overclock Tuner to Manual, disable Multicore Enhancement, but BCLK is set to Auto and also won't allow me to change it (along with the four core ratios).


You have to set core ratio limit to sync all cores for it to work. I usually just leave AI Overclock Tuner at XMP, that doesn't give me any issues with changing the limits from auto to sync all cores. Try that.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> You have to set core ratio limit to sync all cores for it to work. I usually just leave AI Overclock Tuner at XMP, that doesn't give me any issues with changing the limits from auto to sync all cores. Try that.


Thx AlphaDecay. My Core Ratio is set to "Sync All Cores". I'll try changing to XMP, but that doesn't really follow the OP instructions to turn off any OCing in other areas.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thx AlphaDecay. My Core Ratio is set to "Sync All Cores". I'll try changing to XMP, but that doesn't really follow the OP instructions to turn off any OCing in other areas.


Oh yeah, for me, I don't stress my stuff out that much on a day to day basis, so I'm comfortable with setting XMP on RAM instead of doing it manually. But if you want to do big tests, then its a good idea to do things manually.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for testing stability of RAM, use HCi Memtest. Run it as instructed by the author.


Thanks, do you have a recommendation for how long Prime 95 Small FFTs should be run to test the CPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks, do you have a recommendation for how long Prime 95 Small FFTs should be run to test the CPU?


Use what's needed to make Wizzie's chart...
But for small, in-place FFTs, my recommendation is zero time. Small FFTs only tests the FPU logic and your cooling, not much else. And you can actually train a circuit to pass small FFTs and fail everywhere else. If you must use p95 (why??) set custom blend, 5 min per FFT, with at least 75% of available Ram committed.. Then, use a combination of stresstests. What trips up the logic in these systems is not repetitive calls to the same instruction set. What they do not "like" is rapidly changing calls to instruction sets that make the architectural subsystems play well together. So, x264, RealBenchv2.4, x265 (4K, p-mode, 2 to 4X), AID64 cache stress test (min 2h), then HCi memtest. Last - your favorite games if you are a gamer... the ultimate stress.


----------



## Wijkert

I used the custom x264 stress to overclock my 6700k. I really like the fact that it is putting a significant load on the cpu, but doesn't create an unnecessary amount of heat while doing so. I would like to run a stability test on my 2500k, because I am not totally convinced the overclock is stable (have moved some hardware around to make 2 systems and it is using a new, but less high end psu). Is it possible to use the x264 stresstest for Sandy as well?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> I used the custom x264 stress to overclock my 6700k. I really like the fact that it is putting a significant load on the cpu, but doesn't create an unnecessary amount of heat while doing so?


Agree 100 percent. After reading the OP's guide and all of the advice in this thread I really don't understand the continued obsession with P 95 and IBT. I passed a 50 loop and a 60 loop test using x264 and my max package temp was 65 degrees. Same with ROG Realbench. I ran IBT on maximum, hit 80 degrees within 10 minutes, stopped the test and deleted the app. No need for it anymore.


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Agree 100 percent. After reading the OP's guide and all of the advice in this thread I really don't understand the continued obsession with P 95 and IBT. I passed a 50 loop and a 60 loop test using x264 and my max package temp was 65 degrees. Same with ROG Realbench. I ran IBT on maximum, hit 80 degrees within 10 minutes, stopped the test and deleted the app. No need for it anymore.


I believe it was custom made for stress testing skylake cpu's, but my question is: would it be suited for testing a 2500K overclock as well?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> I believe it was custom made for stress testing skylake cpu's, but my question is: would it be suited for testing a 2500K overclock as well?


Jpmboy or Darkwizzle should be able to answer that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> I used the custom x264 stress to overclock my 6700k. I really like the fact that it is putting a significant load on the cpu, but doesn't create an unnecessary amount of heat while doing so. I would like to run a stability test on my 2500k, because I am not totally convinced the overclock is stable (have moved some hardware around to make 2 systems and it is using a new, but less high end psu). Is it possible to use the x264 stresstest for Sandy as well?


I believe so (*I'd have to remote into the 2700K doing sec cam duty to check). But if you look in cpuZ and see the highlighted instruction sets, x264 will be good to use. Just one point, x264 is a very good stressor, but it is only one. Always good to use more than one in the testing regime. I do use IBT (3-5 loops) only to ensure that a high current, simulated , load will not be undervolted. Normal use will only on rare occasions require that current level, but when it does, you want to know the settings will feed the beast. I would not run p95 or IBT/linX for hours to test a gaming/home office rig tho. Pretty unnecessary and will result in a lower frequency "stable" OC only because of the unrealistic nature of the artificial load. The choice really depends on the intended use of the rig.







IME, more OS corruption occurs because of unstabe or "psuedo-stable" ram than a weak core/cache config. Getting the ram as stable as possible is more important IMO for a 24/7 OC. You'll know if the OC is undervolted, but ram... well it will bork an OS install and not let you know it is doing so.


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But if you look in cpuZ and see the highlighted instruction sets, x264 will be good to use.


The 2500K has the following instruction sets. So only AVX, not the other 2 you highlighted.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Please add to the chart. Thank you.

Username: FortySlXn2
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8
Cache Frequency: 4.1
Vcore in UEFI: 1.340 Adaptive
Vcore: 1.374
FCLK: 1.0
Cooling Solution: Hyper 212 evo PP
Stability Test: x264 16T 9 hours

Batch Number: Malay L549C368
Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39
Ram Voltage: 1.2012
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Ranger
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Max core temp 63°C, ambient 20°C

4.8ghz1.375-9hoursx264custom16T.PNG 165k .PNG file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> The 2500K has the following instruction sets. So only AVX, not the other 2 you highlighted.


that's fine. the program will use the available instruction set.


----------



## BoredErica

I found a neat little link: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2200205

Guy's trying to find power draw differences based on temps, and he used the D14 box to try to raise the temps artificially. I briefly considered doing a similar test, and to throw in testing on improvements in stability as temps go down, but I didn't consider the box. I commend the guy for the creative use of a cardboard box.



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Wijkert*
> 
> I believe it was custom made for stress testing skylake cpu's, but my question is: would it be suited for testing a 2500K overclock as well?


The test was for anything Haswell and later. I have not tested it on anything before Haswell (the CPU I had before Haswell was a Q6600), but I believe it will be a decent test. Probably around ROG Realbench's level.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

UPDATE: I have done a 2hr retest on Prime95 (same settings), and this time I have photo verification (bottom).

The one thing I have changed is setting the FCLK to 1GHz, as it was set to 800MHz previously. Did not change much of anything performance-wise, but it is a learning process for me.

I also am a little confused with the VCore; when I am hammering the CPU through P95, the voltage goes to around 1.129V, and jumps right up to 1.188V when it is not doing anything. Can somebody explain what happened there?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> I also am a little confused with the VCore; when I am hammering the CPU through P95, the voltage goes to around 1.129V, and jumps right up to 1.188V when it is not doing anything. Can somebody explain what happened there?


Maybe it's vdroop?


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Agree 100 percent. After reading the OP's guide and all of the advice in this thread I really don't understand the continued obsession with P 95 and IBT. I passed a 50 loop and a 60 loop test using x264 and my max package temp was 65 degrees. Same with ROG Realbench. I ran IBT on maximum, hit 80 degrees within 10 minutes, stopped the test and deleted the app. No need for it anymore.


prime 95 is still a good test to run 26.6 nothing above that if you can't pass prime then you're not stable stop fooling yourself,a stable oc should be able to pass any stress test without a issue


----------



## KixNGrins

This is my first attempt at OCing and stress testing. I'm at 4.5GHz @1.36 Vcore, running x264 in the 6th loop, and my temps are at 78-80 C. With the temps being so close to the 85C max, is this an indication that I need to improve my CPU cooling before trying 4.6GHz @1.36V ? Am I taking the correct approach in leaving Vcore alone and just keep increasing my CPU speed until x264 fails or OS crashes, then slowly increase Vcore unitl it's fixed (keeping in mind the 1.45 Max on Vcore, and 85C on temp)?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> prime 95 is still a good test to run 26.6 nothing above that if you can't pass prime then you're not stable stop fooling yourself,a stable oc should be able to pass any stress test without a issue


I passed 50 loops of x264, then 60. I passed 12 hours of Realbench. I encoded an hour and a half long 1080p video using Handbrake program 3 times a program known to crash Skylake chips that are not given enough voltage. I have played many games in my library with no issue. I'm stable. I used P95 with my AMD CPU all the time, but now I choose not to use it.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> This is my first attempt at OCing and stress testing. I'm at 4.5GHz @1.36 Vcore, running x264 in the 6th loop, and my temps are at 78-80 C. With the temps being so close to the 85C max, is this an indication that I need to improve my CPU cooling before trying 4.6GHz @1.36V ? Am I taking the correct approach in leaving Vcore alone and just keep increasing my CPU speed until x264 fails or OS crashes, then slowly increase Vcore unitl it's fixed (keeping in mind the 1.45 Max on Vcore, and 85C on temp)?


If you want to stay at 4.5 for a daily driver, try finding the lowest minimum voltage that you can run at that frequency.

But since you asked about 4.6 @ 1.36V, I think you need to upgrade that cooler. A quick search on the NH-D9L shows that its more of a smaller mid profile air cooler, and Skylake needs the best cooler that you can slap on it, because voltages usually aren't the limiting factor at those frequencies.

Move up to a NH-D15 if you have the clearance on all sides, and if you want to stick with an air cooler. I wouldn't pick a 240mm aio, I already have a Nepton 240m and still peak at about 75C with the two stock fans and one extra NF-F12 on it. Pick any one of the 280mm aio's if you want to go for water. For reference, I'm doing 4.6 @ 1.351V, using Arctic MX-4 for the paste.

(Of course, if you don't mind paying for an EK Predator 240, go for that. That offers nearly unmatched cooling with the extra expandability. )

*edit, forgot to answer your second question

Yeah, you want to try and find the lowest vcore you can get for a given frequency, so leaving it at the last setting until x264 crashes or the OS BSODs (BSODs happen more than x264 only crashing) is usually the way to go. I usually add 0.01V after I crash, as that increment tends to stabilize an overclock that is just below the edge of stability.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> prime 95 is still a good test to run 26.6 nothing above that if you can't pass prime then you're not stable stop fooling yourself,a stable oc should be able to pass any stress test without a issue


Wow. That is a pretty ridiculous run-on sentence. I don't fully understand what you're saying here. How long must a person run a test for it to be considered a pass? That's right, you have to come up with a length of time that sounds reasonable. The same logic is applied to my recommendations for which test to use in the first place. You talk about Prime, yet you make no mention of any other test that is similar to it in difficulty. You seem to think that Prime is the best idea for stressing, and that not being able to pass Prime means 'not stable'. Barring ridiculously contrived semantic arguments, the evidence is pretty clear that you're dead wrong. Many people in both of my threads did not and cannot pass Prime, yet they are still stable in whatever they do. Don't even think about calling them (and I) all liars.

And if your definition of 'stable' is that something must pass every test that exists, then not only is your definition debatable at best, nobody cares about achieving what you call 'stability'. If hypothetically there were a test that crippled every single overclock, you would advocate we all downclock our chips. It's absurd. If anybody is doing mission-critical work, I have to ask myself why they're on the z170 platform to begin with.

By claiming what you did, you are also saying that I am fooling myself and others with my guide. You're also saying that my chart is mostly baloney. Even if you don't think you're saying that, your logic inevitably leads down that path. You're not the first or the last person to come up with your annoying argument. Thankfully people like you are less common in the Skylake thread.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wow. That is a pretty ridiculous run-on sentence. I don't fully understand what you're saying here. How long must a person run a test for it to be considered a pass? That's right, you have to come up with a length of time that sounds reasonable. The same logic is applied to my recommendations for which test to use in the first place. You talk about Prime, yet you make no mention of any other test that is similar to it in difficulty. You seem to think that Prime is the best idea for stressing, and that not being able to pass Prime means 'not stable'. Barring ridiculously contrived semantic arguments, the evidence is pretty clear that you're dead wrong. Many people in both of my threads did not and cannot pass Prime, yet they are still stable in whatever they do. Don't even think about calling them (and I) all liars.
> 
> And if your definition of 'stable' is that something must pass every test that exists, then not only is your definition debatable at best, nobody cares about achieving what you call 'stability'. If hypothetically there were a test that crippled every single overclock, you would advocate we all downclock our chips. It's absurd. If anybody is doing mission-critical work, I have to ask myself why they're on the z170 platform to begin with.
> 
> By claiming what you did, you are also saying that I am fooling myself and others with my guide. You're also saying that my chart is mostly baloney. Even if you don't think you're saying that, your logic inevitably leads down that path. You're not the first or the last person to come up with your annoying argument. Thankfully people like you are less common in the Skylake thread.


it's been noted not to use anything above 26.6 on skylake processors on that note you should still be able to pass even those versions of prime even tho they produce more heat,again if you want to trick yourself into a false oc to brag on forums then so be it lol


----------



## Wijkert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's fine. the program will use the available instruction set.


I am happy to say that the x264 test put a decent load on my 2500k. It seems to be stable after all; have run it for 8 hours, 16T. I wasn't sure before, because after switching all my components, the system blue screened a couple of times. I am still not sure what that was about, although making multiple hardware changes (psu, gpu, soundcard etc) and using my old win 10 install (upgraded from 8.1) might have something to do with it







Anyway, it seems stable now and when I have the time, I will reinstall window 10 to illuminate old drivers interfering with new hardware as a cause (have removed as much of them as I could find, but you never know).


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> it's been noted not to use anything above 26.6 on skylake processors on that note you should still be able to pass even those versions of prime even tho they produce more heat,again if you want to trick yourself into a false oc to brag on forums then so be it lol


With a user name like yours I'm not surprised you're trolling here. There are many people here who actually know what the heck they're talking about, including the person you're quoting; we're not here to brag or "trick" ourselves


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> With a user name like yours I'm not surprised you're trolling here. There are many people here who actually know what the heck they're talking about, including the person you're quoting; we're not here to brag or "trick" ourselves


that's nice to know good for you,i guess you can't respect other peoples views.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> that's nice to know good for you,i guess you can't respect other peoples views.


You started this off not respecting mine.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> You started this off not respecting mine.


hey i respect your non stable oc by all means.but to the other users here who actually want a stable oc if you can't past prime but passing another something is wrong and you'll have issues down the line. not going to argue over something so small but again i like a stable oc not some fake number to post on here


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> hey i respect your non stable oc by all means.but to the other users here who actually want a stable oc if you can't past prime but passing another something is wrong and you'll have issues down the line. not going to argue over something so small but again i like a stable oc not some fake number to post on here


I never used Prime with this CPU, so why do you assume I can't pass it? Your reading and comprehension skills are lacking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> it's been noted not to use anything above 26.6 on skylake processors on that note you should still be able to pass even those versions of prime even tho they produce more heat,again if you want to trick yourself into a false oc to brag on forums then so be it lol


So 26.6 lacks FMA2 and AVX2 calls. And would/should be a lighter load than x264.. and definitely lighter than x265. By lighter I am not referring to heat. Too many users conflate a hot test with logic stress. Frankly, bad code runs hotter than clean code - just an FYI - not because it is harder, but because it is looping error traps until checksums match (a machine check error, more commonly known as whea-correctable)

But more to the point, where did you hear p95 above 26.6 is a no-no for skylake? Is this based upon the bad microcode Intel launched with that failed 2 specific FFTs? If yes, it's been patched through Microsoft, or if you flashed to any bios issued in January. I posted the issue and fix in the ASUS z170 thread.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm guessing it's due to FMA3, well I'm hoping as that would at least imply he knows what instructions the programs run differently. Either way based on his posting history he doesn't have a stable OC himself so instead of asking help he's taken this approach which is little odd.

No







for him!


----------



## BoredErica

>Says to be 'stable' a chip must be able to pass all tests
>Just talks about Prime (ignoring other similarly difficult tests), and Prime v26.6 at that (dubious for reasons already stated)

>Says to be 'stable' a chip must be able to pass all tests
>Says not to run above v26.6, yet one has to know the chip can pass it (somehow)

I'm glad the Prime-or-Die mentality is going out of fashion... at least in my threads. Stability is not as black or white as these types of people suggest. There is a place for 24 hour Prime stability clubs, but they do not belong in my threads.


----------



## Jona1109

Hi Guys !

I'm new here.

Please add me to the file

CPU : I5 6600K
Batch : X530B513
Motherboard : ASrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
Cooling : Enermax Liqtech 240
RAM : Kingston HyperX Fury 16 Go

OC Settings

Cpu : 4.7 Ghz
Multiplier : 47
Cache : 4.4 Ghz
Multiplier: 44
Vcore in Bios : 1.405 v
Vcore HwInfo : 1.408 v
FCLK : 1
Ram : 3000 Mhz - 15-16-16-28-1 @ 1.3 v
LLC level : 2

Stress Testing : 1 Hour OCCT L

I forgot to start Hwinfo at the start of the OCCT session and started it halfway. But i can do it again later if necessary and also do an overnight X264 Custom loop test.



http://valid.x86.fr/p9max1

I tried to push further but even when giving it a 1.45 vcore i wasn't able to get a stable 4.8 Ghz

I'm really surprised i couldn't get there, the voltage scaling over 4.5 ghz really killed me. I went from 1.264v @ 4.5, to 1.312 @ 4.6, to 1.408 @ 4.7 ...


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*


Ehh, it's good enough to be charted. You're fine, unless you want to add more tests to your name (always encouraged if the user is OK with it). OCCT is a tough test, so it's not too surprising.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Please add to the chart. Thank you.
> 
> Username: FortySlXn2
> CPU Model: 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8
> Cache Frequency: 4.1
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.340 Adaptive
> Vcore: 1.374
> FCLK: 1.0
> Cooling Solution: Hyper 212 evo PP
> Stability Test: x264 16T 9 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Malay L549C368
> Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39
> Ram Voltage: 1.2012
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Ranger
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: Max core temp 63°C, ambient 20°C
> 
> 4.8ghz1.375-9hoursx264custom16T.PNG 165k .PNG file


4.8ghz , 1.374 volt , 63 degress on a evo 212? Must be a golden chip or you are living in a freezer?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> 4.8ghz , 1.374 volt , 63 degress on a evo 212? Must be a golden chip or you are living in a freezer?


Those temps look like the chip has been delidded, huh? 4.848ghz @ 1.408v delidded, D14 here. Just about 63C (I believe average) on x264.

Oh yeah, he says ambient is 20C, so like 68F, hardly a freezer.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Hi Guys !
> 
> I'm new here.
> 
> Please add me to the file
> 
> CPU : I5 6600K
> Batch : X530B513
> Motherboard : ASrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
> Cooling : Enermax Liqtech 240
> RAM : Kingston HyperX Fury 16 Go
> 
> OC Settings
> 
> Cpu : 4.7 Ghz
> Multiplier : 47
> Cache : 4.4 Ghz
> Multiplier: 44
> Vcore in Bios : 1.405 v
> Vcore HwInfo : 1.408 v
> FCLK : 1
> Ram : 3000 Mhz - 15-16-16-28-1 @ 1.3 v
> LLC level : 2
> 
> Stress Testing : 1 Hour OCCT L
> 
> I forgot to start Hwinfo at the start of the OCCT session and started it halfway. But i can do it again later if necessary and also do an overnight X264 Custom loop test.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p9max1
> 
> I tried to push further but even when giving it a 1.45 vcore i wasn't able to get a stable 4.8 Ghz
> 
> I'm really surprised i couldn't get there, the voltage scaling over 4.5 ghz really killed me. I went from 1.264v @ 4.5, to 1.312 @ 4.6, to 1.408 @ 4.7 ...


Good to see an Asrock board performing so well. I almost bought your board but wanted to cut down on the red in my case color scheme.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Good to see an Asrock board performing so well. I almost bought your board but wanted to cut down on the red in my case color scheme.


Red is like, so 2013! All black, deep black is where it's at.


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Good to see an Asrock board performing so well. I almost bought your board but wanted to cut down on the red in my case color scheme.


Honestly i don't think the card is that great for overclocking. I started the build with an Asrock Z170M Pro4S, which is probably the most useless overclocking card on the market. With the K4, i only managed to downvolt about 0.015 v at the same frequencies. And i didn't manage to push for a higher frequency either








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Red is like, so 2013! All black, deep black is where it's at.


I guess i'm a bit old fashioned then


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Red is like, so 2013! All black, deep black is where it's at.


But I like red


----------



## FortySlXn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Those temps look like the chip has been delidded, huh? 4.848ghz @ 1.408v delidded, D14 here. Just about 63C (I believe average) on x264.
> 
> Oh yeah, he says ambient is 20C, so like 68F, hardly a freezer.


My chip has not been delidded. Got it from newegg about a month ago and I am not ballsy enough to do that right now. I can't explain the lower temps. It does get a little chilly here in the basement but I can't see it ever being below 65°F. I know it looks a little hard to believe but I can assure you all information is factual. I am excited that I have a good chip! Please suggest other ways I can prove it to you guys so I can get on the chart. Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> But I like red


Sorry, you're not allowed to like red.









My Hero board is greyish. I removed the shroud, and I think it looks better that way. I heard the EVGA boards were subpar for the price. Hero is nice, but the long POST times are annoying to me, and I seem to have a longer POST times even for Skylake Hero users. (I turned off everything in the UEFI I could, fast boot, MRC fast boot, everything I could find)



> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> My chip has not been delidded. Got it from newegg about a month ago and I am not ballsy enough to do that right now. I can't explain the lower temps. It does get a little chilly here in the basement but I can't see it ever being below 65°F. I know it looks a little hard to believe but I can assure you all information is factual. I am excited that I have a good chip! Please suggest other ways I can prove it to you guys so I can get on the chart. Thanks!


I believe you, and temps aren't a part of the charting process. If you are worried about delidding I recommend giving Silicon Lottery a try... $50 and you get delid + reseal, and they take the risk if anything goes wrong. If I find your entry unacceptable I would be more direct about it than that.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I believe you, and temps aren't a part of the charting process. If you are worried about delidding I recommend giving Silicon Lottery a try... $50 and you get delid + reseal, and they take the risk if anything goes wrong. If I find your entry unacceptable I would be more direct about it than that.


Okay, thank you. Maybe down the road I may try delidding this chip. It might be a long shot but this chip may be able to get to 5ghz on air if I do delid. We'll see. But right now I am very pleased with it as is.

Thanks again for your guide.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Okay, thank you. Maybe down the road I may try delidding this chip. It might be a long shot but this chip may be able to get to 5ghz on air if I do delid. We'll see. But right now I am very pleased with it as is.
> 
> Thanks again for your guide.


Whats your Vcore btw? your picture only shows Vin.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Whats your Vcore btw? your picture only shows Vin.


Oh crap. I thought VID was Vcore. What is Vcore listed as in HWinfo?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Oh crap. I thought VID was Vcore. What is Vcore listed as in HWinfo?


vcore is vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

derped.


----------



## FortySlXn2

I'll stress test again tonight(new bios just released and I flashed it) and I'll post a new pic with Vcore.


----------



## tone1492

I've noticed a lot of ppl leave out vcore in the Hwinfo photos. It's easy to forget because it's in the second column all the way at the bottom. That is where having dual monitors comes in handy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of ppl leave out vcore in the Hwinfo photos. It's easy to forget because it's in the second column all the way at the bottom. That is where having dual monitors comes in handy


One needs to invest a lot of time hiding unwanted and nonsense sensor readouts in HWinfo. once done, it's an okay sensor report package.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> If you want to stay at 4.5 for a daily driver, try finding the lowest minimum voltage that you can run at that frequency.
> 
> But since you asked about 4.6 @ 1.36V, I think you need to upgrade that cooler. A quick search on the NH-D9L shows that its more of a smaller mid profile air cooler, and Skylake needs the best cooler that you can slap on it, because voltages usually aren't the limiting factor at those frequencies.
> 
> Move up to a NH-D15 if you have the clearance on all sides, and if you want to stick with an air cooler. I wouldn't pick a 240mm aio, I already have a Nepton 240m and still peak at about 75C with the two stock fans and one extra NF-F12 on it. Pick any one of the 280mm aio's if you want to go for water. For reference, I'm doing 4.6 @ 1.351V, using Arctic MX-4 for the paste.
> 
> (Of course, if you don't mind paying for an EK Predator 240, go for that. That offers nearly unmatched cooling with the extra expandability. )
> 
> *edit, forgot to answer your second question
> 
> Yeah, you want to try and find the lowest vcore you can get for a given frequency, so leaving it at the last setting until x264 crashes or the OS BSODs (BSODs happen more than x264 only crashing) is usually the way to go. I usually add 0.01V after I crash, as that increment tends to stabilize an overclock that is just below the edge of stability.


Thanks for the info, AlphaDecay. I'm definitely going to upgrade the cooler. I was staying away from water cooled just to keep things simple (for some reason, water and electronics scare me), but that Predator 240 doesn't look like it would be too hard to install. And not going hurt my wallet too bad either...

It's kind of strange last night while stress testing. From 12-20 loops, the temps seemed to drift down and stabilize more around 71-73C. Is there like a "burn-in" period on a CPU? It seemed to stay around 71-73 for the rest of the testing. It looped 107 times by the time I woke up this morning and checked. But no errors or bsod.

I just up'd it to 4.6GHz and left the Vcore at 1.355. It's on its 5th loop now and Core #0 & #1 temps are floating between 75-78C, while #2 & #3 cores seem to run about 2C cooler (73-76C). I'm not sure how much more I want to increase the speed before deciding on a new cooler. Maybe I'll move on to lowering Vcore incrementally, then tinker with OC'ing the DRAM. Cache, and GPU while I deal with getting a different cooler.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Whats your Vcore btw? your picture only shows Vin.


Vcore is 1.376. I'll post another pic.


----------



## llantant

Just wanted to add me 2 cents to the Prime95 stability testing arguement.

I was always an advocate from Prime95 on my Sandybridge. I would custom blend 7 min per test 90% ram for 12 hours (should cover all FFT's if memory serves correctly) before before I called an OC stable.

Prime these days though in my opinion is a poor test, as JPM stated it just put an unrealistic heat load onto the CPU. If you are part of mersennes.org and using prime to find the prime numbers or w/e those dudes do then yes, you would need your pc to be 'prime stable'.

Now that said I will consider running prime order to place higher on a chart like Darkwizzie's. Silly reason I know, but a weird OCD thing of mine.

My preferred testing for stability goes

1. 5 Loops itb
2. 50 Loops x264
3. 8 hours real bench
4. HCI Memtest 1500%
5. AIDA 64 Cache test

Maybe throw in some 264 and 265 encodes.

***

As anyone will see in the chart I run small ffts, blend, 1344k etc... to prove only that my OC could do it for purpose of the chart. Do I use it on a day to day OC? Heck no.


----------



## Weber

Sigh and duck: An overnight Prime95 stable oc is not stable for 24/7 folding. I have to back off .2 GHz to get it to to finish overnight folding. You can also not fold, then your stable again







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Sigh and duck: An overnight Prime95 stable oc is not stable for 24/7 folding. I have to back off .2 GHz to get it to to finish overnight folding. You can also not fold, then your stable again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haven't had that occur yet.. but I don't use p95 to establish stability.


----------



## Nameh

Hello all,

it is my first post here, please be patient with me. 

I have been an AMD user for more than 10 years and currently I have an opportunity to upgrade my current PC (AMD Phenom II X3 710, 8GB DDR3 RAM and GTX 260) with new components.

I was studying which camp (AMD/Intel) should I step into but based on many reviews and my gaming preference (the only game I play is Flight Simulator (Xplane/Prepar3d/FSX)) I favor Intel chips. I shortlisted to two CPUs (i5 6500 and i5 6600K).

What I would like to ask you is whether I should go with a low cost option i5 6500 with Gigabyte Z170 HD DDR3 or a more expensive i5 6600K and the same motherboard. I would like to keep my current DDR3 but will I be able to overclock the 6600K on the motherboard and with the Kingston 1333 MHz RAMs? If not which MB/CPU combination should I choose?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> it is my first post here, please be patient with me.
> 
> I have been an AMD user for more than 10 years and currently I have an opportunity to upgrade my current PC (AMD Phenom II X3 710, 8GB DDR3 RAM and GTX 260) with new components.
> 
> I was studying which camp (AMD/Intel) should I step into but based on many reviews and my gaming preference (the only game I play is Flight Simulator (Xplane/Prepar3d/FSX)) I favor Intel chips. I shortlisted to two CPUs (i5 6500 and i5 6600K).
> 
> What I would like to ask you is whether I should go with a low cost option i5 6500 with Gigabyte Z170 HD DDR3 or a more expensive i5 6600K and the same motherboard. I would like to keep my current DDR3 but will I be able to overclock the 6600K on the motherboard and with the Kingston 1333 MHz RAMs? If not which MB/CPU combination should I choose?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Welcome to OCN!
ddr3 should not interfere with overclocking the unlocked 6600K.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> What I would like to ask you is whether I should go with a low cost option i5 6500 with Gigabyte Z170 HD DDR3 or a more expensive i5 6600K and the same motherboard. I would like to keep my current DDR3 but will I be able to overclock the 6600K on the motherboard and with the Kingston 1333 MHz RAMs? If not which MB/CPU combination should I choose?


You must use DDR3L. This means 1.35V DDR3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> You must use DDR3L. This means 1.35V DDR3.


^^ this.


----------



## deathroll

Does anyone use offset voltage mode with overclock, here?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Does anyone use offset voltage mode with overclock, here?


Yes I do. I use Override (manual) + Offset or Adaptive + Offset


----------



## Nameh

Thank you for replying!

I thought DDR3 were supposed to be fine. Does it mean that my DDR3 will be of no use and my original idea of saving some money on my current DDR3s is wrong? Are the DDR3s impossible to use or are they unrecommended for overclocking?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> Thank you for replying!
> 
> I thought DDR3 were supposed to be fine. Does it mean that my DDR3 will be of no use and my original idea of saving some money on my current DDR3s is wrong? Are the DDR3s impossible to use or are they unrecommended for overclocking?


Regular DDR3 RAM uses too much voltage. Not compatible with Skylake. You will need to purchase new RAM. Better off buying DDR4 or just upgrading to the Haswell platform so you can keep your RAM.


----------



## Nameh

Being that said, would you recommend me i5 6500 with ASUS B150 Pro Gaming or does it make a justified sense to invest more in i5 6600K and ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming? Will there be a real improvement and is it really easy to overclock with the Asus Z170 board? From what I read in various forums not many people use this board for overclocking.
Thank you for your comments


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> Being that said, would you recommend me i5 6500 with ASUS B150 Pro Gaming or does it make a justified sense to invest more in i5 6600K and ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming? Will there be a real improvement and is it really easy to overclock with the Asus Z170 board? From *what I read in various forums not many people use this board for overclocking.*
> Thank you for your comments


lol - bad forums. ASUS MBs OC just fine.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/0_20

and read the table in post #1 for info.


----------



## Nameh

Good to know I those forums were bad. Thanks all


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

To to clarify the settings for RAM, as it is apparently important:

Memory: 2400MHz 14-16-16-24-2T @1.2V


----------



## Antipathy

Tons of ASUS boards in this thread. I'm of the opinion they make the best overclockers.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Tons of ASUS boards in this thread. I'm of the opinion they make the best overclockers.


They can be, but the prevalence of ASUS boards is mainly due to the brand and recognition that Asustek has established over a long period of time. The other big boys (EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI, AsRock) are no slouches in their overclocking jobs, either. I am slightly hesitant to the idea of using MSI mobos, but I will admit that it is a result of my inexperience with them.


----------



## ProphetEyes

So I finally got the courage to overclock my 6600k a couple days ago. To my surprise, it seems I got a pretry good chip. I was able to achieve 4.6 ghz with a manual voltage input of 1.250v and a max reading in OS as 1.280v. Max temps of 70 C with Hyper 212 EVO. This passed 2 hours of ROG Realbench Stress test.

So now that I found stability, I went to change Vcore from Manual to Adaptive (Z170 Pro Gaming).I entered the new voltage in at 1.250 and left everything else on auto. I booted into windows and saw Vcore was now going as high as 1.296. So I rebooted, and changed the offset from Auto to +.03. It now read CPU Turbo Vcore would be 1.280, and Adaptive Vcore would be 1.250. When we got back into windows, Vcore readings were about 1.328 at load with occasional jumps to as high as 1.352. Even while playing games and not just stressing. So after a minute or two of gaming with Vcore readings still in the 1.32-1.35 zone, I rebooted. It then had a hard time even booting to BIOS, but after a few attempts, I got into it. I then changed the setting back to Adaptive Voltage 1.250 and offset to Auto.

I have had no crashes since then, and my Vcore hasn't gone above 1.296 @4.6 gHz. Max core temps are 70 C. Is this safe for my CPU? Also, what am I not understanding about Adaptive Voltage, since it goes .016 volts higher than I set it at? If it is safe, should I just be happy with 4.6 @ 1.296, or try to get voltage lower? This is my first post here, and I apologize for the novel, but just wanted to be as thorough as possible. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> They can be, but the prevalence of ASUS boards is mainly due to the brand and recognition that Asustek has established over a long period of time. The other big boys (EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI, AsRock) are no slouches in their overclocking jobs, either. I am slightly hesitant to the idea of using MSI mobos, but I will admit that it is a result of my inexperience with them.


Honestly, I have absolutely no data to back up that claim, but my own personal experience with ASUS boards has always been good.









I know guys with Gigabyte and ASRock boards that love theirs too. I will say that ASUS boards seem to have the best LLC options, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProphetEyes*
> 
> So I finally got the courage to overclock my 6600k a couple days ago. To my surprise, it seems I got a pretry good chip. I was able to achieve 4.6 ghz with a manual voltage input of 1.250v and a max reading in OS as 1.280v. Max temps of 70 C with Hyper 212 EVO. This passed 2 hours of ROG Realbench Stress test.
> 
> So now that I found stability, I went to change Vcore from Manual to Adaptive (Z170 Pro Gaming).I entered the new voltage in at 1.250 and left everything else on auto. I booted into windows and saw Vcore was now going as high as 1.296. So I rebooted, and changed the offset from Auto to +.03. It now read CPU Turbo Vcore would be 1.280, and Adaptive Vcore would be 1.250. When we got back into windows, Vcore readings were about 1.328 at load with occasional jumps to as high as 1.352. Even while playing games and not just stressing. So after a minute or two of gaming with Vcore readings still in the 1.32-1.35 zone, I rebooted. It then had a hard time even booting to BIOS, but after a few attempts, I got into it. I then changed the setting back to Adaptive Voltage 1.250 and offset to Auto.
> 
> I have had no crashes since then, and my Vcore hasn't gone above 1.296 @4.6 gHz. Max core temps are 70 C. Is this safe for my CPU? Also, what am I not understanding about Adaptive Voltage, since it goes .016 volts higher than I set it at? If it is safe, should I just be happy with 4.6 @ 1.296, or try to get voltage lower? This is my first post here, and I apologize for the novel, but just wanted to be as thorough as possible. Thanks for your time!


Voltage sensor resolution is .016, so it is normal to see that variance. It is rounding up, so that probably means your actual voltage is somewhere between 1.288 and 1.296. What do you have LLC set to? I wouldn't worry about it too much, but you may be able to lower LLC to get it closer to what you are setting in the BIOS.

EDIT - Those temps and voltages are well within the safe range.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> Thank you for replying!
> 
> I thought DDR3 were supposed to be fine. Does it mean that my DDR3 will be of no use and my original idea of saving some money on my current DDR3s is wrong? Are the DDR3s impossible to use or are they unrecommended for overclocking?


IF, and i mean IF your DDR3 SPD is at 1.35-1.4 volts or below, you can use tham. The issue may be the cpu's IMC at very high voltage, that said, I run DDR4 rigs at 1.45 (and higher) volts so the skylake IMC seem to be able to handle it. If your budget can manage.. even the cheapest DDR4 kit you can find will do better on this platform.

One benefit to buying a K or X CPU is the INtel Tuning Plan. If you are worried about your cpu investment. $35 buys a replacement - no questions asked.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> They can be, but the prevalence of ASUS boards is mainly due to the brand and recognition that Asustek has established over a long period of time. The other big boys (EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI, AsRock) are no slouches in their overclocking jobs, either. I am slightly hesitant to the idea of using MSI mobos, but I will admit that it is a result of my inexperience with them.


I heard so many negative things about MSI boards before I bought my first one for my Skylake build. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## calebdk

Anyone can help me out with my overclock. Currently doing:

i5-6600k 4.5 ghz (100x45)
vcore 1.275 llc 5 (1.296 in windows)
ddr4 ram voltage 1.2
auto on rest.
asus z170 pro gaming.

When trying for 4.6 GHz have to raise the vcore to 1.345, which is a pretty big bump in my opinion.

Nearly all the time iam getting a BSOD with "clock_watchdog_timeout" error. should i just bump the vcore every time or are there some other tips?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

Can someone answer those ?

where is Uncore (cache ) voltage ?

there is no input voltage right ? LLC affect vcore right ?

while testing I see LLC 4 or 5 is the best and give me very close Vcore under load to bios value..

also sound like my 6700k stable at 4.5ghz 1.264v.. pass many Asus RB bench but need more testing.. 4.6ghz need around 1.32v to pass Cinebench so for stability around 1.36v or more..

should note the highest temp so far is 59c @4.5ghz 1.34v (first test ) that under Corsair H115i and 4 fans Push/Pull and the pump at 50% 1800rpm..


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Anyone can help me out with my overclock. Currently doing:
> 
> i5-6600k 4.5 ghz (100x45)
> vcore 1.275 llc 5 (1.296 in windows)
> ddr4 ram voltage 1.2
> auto on rest.
> asus z170 pro gaming.
> 
> When trying for 4.6 GHz have to raise the vcore to 1.345, which is a pretty big bump in my opinion.
> 
> Nearly all the time iam getting a BSOD with "clock_watchdog_timeout" error. should i just bump the vcore every time or are there some other tips?


That is a big jump, but not unreasonable. That voltage is perfectly safe. Are you using XMP? Manual voltage or adaptive, etc?

When dialing in a CPU OC, I would leave RAM on auto (i.e. stock 2133Mhz), and just focus on CPU.


----------



## Nameh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IF, and i mean IF your DDR3 SPD is at 1.35-1.4 volts or below, you can use tham. The issue may be the cpu's IMC at very high voltage, that said, I run DDR4 rigs at 1.45 (and higher) volts so the skylake IMC seem to be able to handle it. If your budget can manage.. even the cheapest DDR4 kit you can find will do better on this platform.


I am affraid, mine DDR3s are 1.5 volts so I will stick to your arguments and order DDR4s. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> One benefit to buying a K or X CPU is the INtel Tuning Plan. If you are worried about your cpu investment. $35 buys a replacement - no questions asked.


Thanks again - I did not know about such thing as the Intel Tuning plan. Good to know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> Can someone answer those ?
> 
> where is Uncore (cache ) voltage ?
> 
> there is no input voltage right ? LLC affect vcore right ?
> 
> while testing I see LLC 4 or 5 is the best and give me very close Vcore under load to bios value..
> 
> also sound like my 6700k stable at 4.5ghz 1.264v.. pass many Asus RB bench but need more testing.. 4.6ghz need around 1.32v to pass Cinebench so for stability around 1.36v or more..
> 
> should note the highest temp so far is 59c @4.5ghz 1.34v (first test ) that under Corsair H115i and 4 fans Push/Pull and the pump at 50% 1800rpm..


cache runs off the vcore voltage rail. no separate setting.
No VCCIN, LLC acts on vcore
Depends. I prefer to have some vdroop. Many other users do not. if the vcore is steady or droops under load - -you're okay (Steady as long as the voltage is 60 or so mV below the max vcore spec IMO)
Yeah, you may see a large step in vcore at certain multis. It may also behave linearly again after that. 1.45V (with droop) is a fine conservative voltage if the cpu needs it. max is 1.52 by Intel's spec. get the best cooling you can, or delid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nameh*
> 
> I am affraid, mine DDR3s are 1.5 volts so I will stick to your arguments and order DDR4s. Thanks!
> Thanks again - I did not know about such thing as the Intel Tuning plan. Good to know.


you are welcome.


----------



## StrongForce

Anything under 1.36 is ridiculously low, especially on load, like someone say, if you really want to push your CPU, get the intel tuning plan, I did personally, the thing I'm worried though is the shipping time if something goes wrong, that's why I'm gonna make a replacement PC with my old parts soon, which will be mostly my dad's PC







.

My friend got a 6700k I installed for him the other day and the stock voltage was ridiculously high on AUTO... it topped 1.456 max in hwinfo! after replacing the thermal paste 3 times I started to ask myself questions.. turns out the auto setting just gives just way too much power than it needs, I put 1.36v in Bios and it's been stable ever since, and the temps are much better.

Yesterday I ran some tests on my 6600k, managed a stable OC of 4.59, finally, will have to do more testing still, but it's more stable than it ever was, and I'm running something like max voltage, this board (Asrock Extreme 7) have insane Vdrop... I'll give more accurate numbers when I'm at home, and I'll do more tweaking and try to reach more.

I have ran tests to go further than that, at 4.69, I have to use Offset voltage to be able to reach that, since the main voltage option is totally limiting me, even at 1.52 and lvl 4 LLC.. so yea, I managed to get a few minute stable at this speed, but the temps were going skyhigh, running 330 Offset, the cores were reaching 90's ! ahha.. I'll do more tweaking.. I recently bought an AIO watercooling kit ID cooling frostflow 240L temps showed 4 or so less degrees than the ND-14 in the reviews, so I thought that, plus better fans, could get me even lower, so far the temps are pretty similar, I'll have to try to change thermal paste though, plus I read on the anandtech Skylake review something interesting : http://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/6


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Number one: thermal paste matters. If you want to extrapolate the mockup package press shots Intel supplied, the die for Skylake is longer in one dimension than the other. This would suggest that thermal paste application is best suited to a line from top to bottom (with the triangle in the bottom left) rather than a pea. From my own anecdotal testing, this is certainly the case - dropping 10-15ºC during load temperatures straight away



so 10-15°...literally, I want to try that, that of course seem a bit far fetched, so don't put your hopes too high, I'm personally gonna wait to receive the Vardar fan I order to try, also will attempt to put the rad downside, as upside is quite a bit noisy (altought with different fans it will certainly help..) rated at 54Db in the tweaktown review, while the ND-14 is rated at 44Db (plus the fact it's right on top..) my case is so huge though, not sure the tubes are long enough to put the rad at the bottom.. I don't think it is.. we'll see

I thought I'd let you guys know about this thermal paste thing trick.. if you try and get positive results, keep us updated !

PS : what's everyone core temp under load ? and what you think is a good max limit for long term usage


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Anything under 1.36 is ridiculously low, especially on load, like someone say, if you really want to push your CPU, get the intel tuning plan, I did personally, the thing I'm worried though is the shipping time if something goes wrong, that's why I'm gonna make a replacement PC with my old parts soon, which will be mostly my dad's PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My friend got a 6700k I installed for him the other day and the stock voltage was ridiculously high on AUTO... it topped 1.456 max in hwinfo! after replacing the thermal paste 3 times I started to ask myself questions.. turns out the auto setting just gives just way too much power than it needs, I put 1.36v in Bios and it's been stable ever since, and the temps are much better.
> 
> Yesterday I ran some tests on my 6600k, managed a stable OC of 4.59, finally, will have to do more testing still, but it's more stable than it ever was, and I'm running something like max voltage, this board (Asrock Extreme 7) have insane Vdrop... I'll give more accurate numbers when I'm at home, and I'll do more tweaking and try to reach more.
> 
> I have ran tests to go further than that, at 4.69, I have to use Offset voltage to be able to reach that, since the main voltage option is totally limiting me, even at 1.52 and lvl 4 LLC.. so yea, I managed to get a few minute stable at this speed, but the temps were going skyhigh, running 330 Offset, the cores were reaching 90's ! ahha.. I'll do more tweaking.. I recently bought an AIO watercooling kit ID cooling frostflow 240L temps showed 4 or so less degrees than the ND-14 in the reviews, so I thought that, plus better fans, could get me even lower, so far the temps are pretty similar, I'll have to try to change thermal paste though, plus I read on the anandtech Skylake review something interesting : http://www.anandtech.com/show/9483/intel-skylake-review-6700k-6600k-ddr4-ddr3-ipc-6th-generation/6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Number one: thermal paste matters. If you want to extrapolate the mockup package press shots Intel supplied, the die for Skylake is longer in one dimension than the other. This would suggest that thermal paste application is best suited to a line from top to bottom (with the triangle in the bottom left) rather than a pea. From my own anecdotal testing, this is certainly the case - dropping 10-15ºC during load temperatures straight away
> 
> 
> 
> so 10-15°...literally, I want to try that, that of course seem a bit far fetched, so don't put your hopes too high, I'm personally gonna wait to receive the Vardar fan I order to try, also will attempt to put the rad downside, as upside is quite a bit noisy (altought with different fans it will certainly help..) rated at 54Db in the tweaktown review, while the ND-14 is rated at 44Db (plus the fact it's right on top..) my case is so huge though, not sure the tubes are long enough to put the rad at the bottom.. I don't think it is.. we'll see
> 
> I thought I'd let you guys know about this thermal paste thing trick.. if you try and get positive results, keep us updated !
> 
> PS : what's everyone core temp under load ? and what you think is a good max limit for long term usage


I think i might be able to help you with your Vdrop problem.

Asrock doesn't use the same LLC system as other motherboard manufacturers. LLC Level 1 is the highest level of Load Line Calibration with . It even overshoots a little. LLC 2 is perfect until about 1.32 - 1.33 v then you get a bit more vdrop.


----------



## FortySlXn2

Re-submitting my overclock with a couple minor changes and new pic that shows Vcore.

Username: FortySlXn2
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8
Cache Frequency: 4.1
Vcore in UEFI: 1.340 Adaptive
Vcore: 1.376
FCLK: 1.0
Cooling Solution: Hyper 212 evo PP
Stability Test: x264 16T 10 hours

Batch Number: Malay L549C368
Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39
Ram Voltage: 1.2012
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Ranger
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: Max core temp 63°C, ambient 20°C


----------



## Phreec

4.8GHz at 1.376v?! Now that's one hell of a chip, gratz!


----------



## mtrai

I have a quick question or two. Okay I can get my 6600k stable at 4.8 Ghz (tested) however I have one issue when OC to 4.8 my audio starts crackling, popping and drops out. This occurs with both onboard and my PCIe sound card rear or front jacks, both speakers and headset. If I drop the OC to 4.7 the audio crackling, popping and drop outs do not occur. Granted I know there is not any real world difference between 4.7 and 4.8 so maybe I should just leave it at 4.7 and call it a day. But I still want to understand.

I have never run into this before with overclocking...can overclocking cause these issues?

If so would it be excessive EMI from the higher voltages running through the board?

Also if this is the case why would affect an add in pcie card or do I just have some setting wrongs in my bios for the overclock?

I know my board is not the greatest board for overclocking could it just be the Asus Z170-A thin pcb?

Eventually gonna get another high end motherboard.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I have a quick question or two. Okay I can get my 6600k stable at 4.8 Ghz (tested) however I have one issue when OC to 4.8 my audio starts crackling, popping and drops out. This occurs with both onboard and my PCIe sound card rear or front jacks, both speakers and headset. If I drop the OC to 4.7 the audio crackling, popping and drop outs do not occur. Granted I know there is not any real world difference between 4.7 and 4.8 so maybe I should just leave it at 4.7 and call it a day. But I still want to understand.
> 
> I have never run into this before with overclocking...can overclocking cause these issues?
> 
> If so would it be excessive EMI from the higher voltages running through the board?
> 
> Also if this is the case why would affect an add in pcie card or do I just have some setting wrongs in my bios for the overclock?
> 
> I know my board is not the greatest board for overclocking could it just be the Asus Z170-A thin pcb?
> 
> Eventually gonna get another high end motherboard.


Might be the shielding on the board itself, but its supposed to have dedicated channels for that stuff and whatnot. Certainly, the Z170 Deluxe and the VIII Hero have better shielding. Can't say for sure about the voltages in the board, they should be independent of the audio channels. What's your Vcore set to at 4.8?

And on the note of overclocking, the top submission on this chart uses a Z170-A, and Anandtech did get the highest overclocks outta their Skylake samples on this. It does lack in the RAM overclocks though, this board doesn't like RAM above 3200mhz. PCB thickness isn't really a point, a lot of other boards around the same price range are moving to thinner PCBs, there's just no need for the thicker boards unless you want the super expensive stuff.

Check your BIOS settings, or the cable routing in your case. Might be a combination of the extra voltage and poor shielding on the cable runs.

The audio codec is the Realtek ALC892, which is the slightly cheaper model compared to other codecs at the same price range. But with the EMI shielding, filter caps, and supposed PCB separation this has, it shouldn't be the problem.

(and how would I know about the overclocking? Well, I've got the same board myself! But, I haven't touched 4.8 yet, so I can't comment on that front. I will say that audio is fine on 4.7 for me.)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> VDIMM does not kill CPU's. That voltage comes from the board, to the ram, and nowhere else. VDIMM has absolutely no impact on the CPU in terms of longevity or damage. The IMC cant even be stabilized by adding more VDIMM. VCCIO (A+D) is the voltage that goes in and out of the IMC. VCCSA is the IMC and PCIE subdomain voltages. These two voltages are what can kill the IMC. 1.5 and 1.65v kits might use higher VCCIO/SA voltages in their XMP profiles, which is why Intel says not to use these kits. DDR3L follows very strict JEDEC standards, and are not going to go beyond those standards, which is why it is 100% supported and considered safe.
> 
> You can run 1.65v sticks on Skylake as long as you keep VCCIO/SA voltages within safe ranges. For 24/7 use, these numbers were determined to be 1.25v a piece. I personally try to run 1.15 and below, but as long as you stay under 1.25, you are fine.


Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Might be the shielding on the board itself, but its supposed to have dedicated channels for that stuff and whatnot. Certainly, the Z170 Deluxe and the VIII Hero have better shielding. Can't say for sure about the voltages in the board, they should be independent of the audio channels. What's your Vcore set to at 4.8?
> 
> And on the note of overclocking, the top submission on this chart uses a Z170-A, and Anandtech did get the highest overclocks outta their Skylake samples on this. It does lack in the RAM overclocks though, this board doesn't like RAM above 3200mhz. PCB thickness isn't really a point, a lot of other boards around the same price range are moving to thinner PCBs, there's just no need for the thicker boards unless you want the super expensive stuff.
> 
> Check your BIOS settings, or the cable routing in your case. Might be a combination of the extra voltage and poor shielding on the cable runs.
> 
> (and how would I know about the overclocking? Well, I've got the same board myself! But, I haven't touched 4.8 yet, so I can't comment on that front. I will say that audio is fine on 4.7 for me.)


HEHE yeah it is a little gem, audio is fine at 4.7 but once I put it to 4.8 it stumbles, stutters, crackles and pops lol. Vcore 1.44 to be stable at 4.8 of course vid shows a bit higher. Temps do not get above 80 Also a few other voltage adjustments for over all stability. I just had to ask everything I could think of as I never had this happen in my years of overclocking.. Will recheck all my cabling tomorrow.

The reason I was leaning towards some type of EMI is happens with both onboard and sound card, and with speakers or headset, can be rear or front jacks. Or possibly some voltage.

And not tried my ram above 3200,


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> HEHE yeah it is a little gem, audio is fine at 4.7 but once I put it to 4.8 it stumbles, stutters, crackles and pops lol. Vcore 1.44 to be stable at 4.8 of course vid shows a bit higher. Temps do not get above 80 Also a few other voltage adjustments for over all stability. I just had to ask everything I could think of as I never had this happen in my years of overclocking.. Will recheck all my cabling tomorrow.


Vcore shouldn't be an issue, but I guess it could introduce more EMI disturbance.

And yeah, I really like this board. Given what you pay for, its a no frills board that does its main job very well and gets the basics right.

Honestly though, I'd just stick to 4.7. 1.44V for 4.8 is pushing the limit of what I would personally consider good for a daily driver, and like you said, you're not going to notice the performance differences. That'd solve both birds of audio and longevity of the core (lol, not like we'd notice the difference) / long term temps.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?


It's a good theory and I've often wondered that myself, actually posted here questioning it I believe. If someone could prove it'd be great.

But their thinking is false regarding DDR3 as an example. The SA/IO volts go stupid as soon as you start using fast RAM, not just from DDR3 (actually have no idea what happens when you try DDR3 of course). If Intel was worried about this then why is it happening with fast DDR4 RAM?


----------



## ProphetEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Honestly, I have absolutely no data to back up that claim, but my own personal experience with ASUS boards has always been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know guys with Gigabyte and ASRock boards that love theirs too. I will say that ASUS boards seem to have the best LLC options, though.
> Voltage sensor resolution is .016, so it is normal to see that variance. It is rounding up, so that probably means your actual voltage is somewhere between 1.288 and 1.296. What do you have LLC set to? I wouldn't worry about it too much, but you may be able to lower LLC to get it closer to what you are setting in the BIOS.
> 
> EDIT - Those temps and voltages are well within the safe range.


So I shouldn't worry about that small difference, and just be happy that I got 4.6 under 1.3 when I was hoping for 4.4 under 1.3? For some reason knowing that its probably stable at 1.280 bothers me when its getting 1.296 instead. I am not sure what my LLC is set to. Never looked at it. There should be no loss of life span on the chip with these readings, correct?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's a good theory and I've often wondered that myself, actually posted here questioning it I believe. If someone could prove it'd be great.
> 
> But their thinking is false regarding DDR3 as an example. The SA/IO volts go stupid as soon as you start using fast RAM, not just from DDR3 (actually have no idea what happens when you try DDR3 of course). If Intel was worried about this then why is it happening with fast DDR4 RAM?


Well it's possible that putting in DDR3 causes the IO and SA voltages to go up even higher? I don't remember what the normal IO/SA values are for Haswell.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

I finally delidded my i7 6700k.







temps is great. -10c most. do i need to redo my stress test for the statistics?

otherwise i will review my previous tests to properly post my result.

thanks!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well it's possible that putting in DDR3 causes the IO and SA voltages to go up even higher? I don't remember what the normal IO/SA values are for Haswell.


Doesn't the majority of XMP profiles just use auto for SA/IO though? If so then as said it should be lower with slower mem.

On my hero Im at approx 1.2 vccio and 1.25 sa if I leave on auto, but if I switch to 3733 it goes 1.25 to 1.3+.

I dont use auto values though ofc.

3733 stable at 1.21 vccio and 1.25 sa.

***
Used to run 1.12v VCCIO on my 2600k for 2133mhz Ram.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I finally delidded my i7 6700k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps is great. -10c most. do i need to redo my stress test for the statistics?
> 
> otherwise i will review my previous tests to properly post my result.
> 
> thanks!


Not really. If pre-delid you passed a test, you can pass it post-delid. But if post-delid you decided to overclock further, then yes, to update I would need stress tests redone.


----------



## Jpmboy

AFAIK, IMC voltage auto scales with dram power which is directly related to frequency. As you increase dram frequency, V_IMC and dram_power (watts) increases until you set a manual value. DDR4 is more efficient than DDR3, so lower voltage, lower power use at higher freqs, VSA and VCCIO are then lower also. True, VDIMM only goes to the DIMMs







. It's aligning these other domains that indirectly affect dram-power and IMC voltage. So yes, vdimm does not directly cook an IMC.
I've been running 2 skylake rigs with the DDR4 ram @1.5V (one since slightly before platform launch) and the cpus are still okay. It's only been months tho.









Best to have Raja or Praz explain this.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProphetEyes*
> 
> So I shouldn't worry about that small difference, and just be happy that I got 4.6 under 1.3 when I was hoping for 4.4 under 1.3? For some reason knowing that its probably stable at 1.280 bothers me when its getting 1.296 instead. I am not sure what my LLC is set to. Never looked at it. There should be no loss of life span on the chip with these readings, correct?


Absolutely nothing to worry about with that voltage. I would bet that is lower voltage than the thing ran stock. However, I'm with you on wanting to run only what gets it stable, and no more. I bet LLC is on auto, and if you turn that down to 5 or even 4, you will probably be able to dial it in a little better. Pretty sure it is in one of the sub menus under AI Tweaker, I think Digi+ VRM. I'm not at home, so I can't look at it right now.


----------



## patriotaki

shouldnt this be 4.4ghz since i OCed it to 4.4?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> shouldnt this be 4.4ghz since i OCed it to 4.4?


nope. TYhat's the correct report from win10 sysinfo.


even task manager has problems reading the OC


----------



## patriotaki

oh okay..im having issues with the OC... it still rises up to 1.36v even if i have set it up to 1.3v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> oh okay..im having issues with the OC... it still rises up to 1.36v even if i have set it up to 1.3v


Check the LLC. You might be able to lower it and get it more in line with what you set. With my Asus board the default LLC is pretty hardcore.


----------



## ProphetEyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Absolutely nothing to worry about with that voltage. I would bet that is lower voltage than the thing ran stock. However, I'm with you on wanting to run only what gets it stable, and no more. I bet LLC is on auto, and if you turn that down to 5 or even 4, you will probably be able to dial it in a little better. Pretty sure it is in one of the sub menus under AI Tweaker, I think Digi+ VRM. I'm not at home, so I can't look at it right now.


I checked it out and it's not lower than it ran at stock. at stock it was under 1.2v. I thought I remembered that, but wasn't sure. I cecked my other machine, which is identical to this one but completely stock. I'm sure that you are correct about LLC being set to auto. What does LLC do? I am very new to all of this am scared of ruining my beloved hardare. Thanks for the help!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Check the LLC. You might be able to lower it and get it more in line with what you set. With my Asus board the default LLC is pretty hardcore.


I got asus z170 pro gaming..which llc level you think will be the best for my 6600k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> I got asus z170 pro gaming..which llc level you think will be the best for my 6600k


I don't know how the LLC levels are done for your specific motherboard. For mine, there are 7 levels, and level 4-5 is kindda the point where the voltage you set more or less is the voltage read when under load and not under load. It's a convenient place to be in, while still getting some of the benefits of LLC. Shouldn't be too tough to test for yourself. Just have to pick a LLC setting, and run a stress test for like 10 seconds to see what happens to the voltage.


----------



## DaClownie

Just a little info on the beginning of my overclocking process...

Z170MX-Gaming 5 w/ an i7 6600k

Currently at 4.6GHz @ 1.35 volts, temperatures at 57C after an hour of load... Haven't done anything with my 980Ti or the memory (3000mhz RAM only running at 2133mhz right now).

Aside from just running this x264 stress test... is there anything else I should be doing for this phase? It seems almost too easy right now unless I have a good chip


----------



## MK-Professor

try IBT (Max)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> try IBT (Max)


I have the feeling I'll see much higher tempers with IBT...here goes nothing









Looks like 63C at 4.6GHz @ 1.35v so far with IBT MAX going


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProphetEyes*
> 
> I checked it out and it's not lower than it ran at stock. at stock it was under 1.2v. I thought I remembered that, but wasn't sure. I cecked my other machine, which is identical to this one but completely stock. I'm sure that you are correct about LLC being set to auto. What does LLC do? I am very new to all of this am scared of ruining my beloved hardare. Thanks for the help!


LLC - load line calibration. When the processor is under load, voltage will drop below idle voltage. LLC compensates for this by increasing voltage under load.

See this post and linked anandtech article about vdroop:

http://www.overclock.net/t/197804/what-is-vdroop#post_10334580

I can't explain it better than they do.


----------



## XenoRad

Hey guys. Glad to join the club.

I got a 6700K and a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7.

Right off the bat though on auto core voltage (though it read a perfectly normal 1.3 v in UEFI) 5 minutes of Prime 95 v28.7 would get it up to 91 °C. I thought it was rather suspicious since the idle temps were about 26 °C but decided to re-apply the paste anyway. It only made -1 °C difference so I then investigated the settings in UEFI. Manually setting the vcore to 1.3 V brought the temperatures down and eventually I settled on 1.25 V at stock frequencies. The max temperature in this case was 73 °C on all cores for about 24hr of Prime 95. So I guess the motherboard applied too much voltage on auto by default.

I'm now looking to overclock this and my fist attempts at 4.4 Ghz were made by setting the turbo to 44 on all cores and vcore to 1.285. This failed after 20-30 minutes of Prime 95 with temps climbing to about 79 °C max.

Now I'm at a crossroads since from what I hear Prime 95 is no longer that good for such tests(even the latest v28.7) due to it having very little to nothing in common with normal usage which in my case would be gaming, music, movies and maybe some programming from time to time. I'm looking to get around 4.5 or 4.6 Ghz out of this chip while having it run as cool as it can with as lower volts as possible.

So how should I go about this? Should I just forget about Prime 95 since it would fail early on (<1 hour) even for stable overclocks and use another test instead (x264)?

Would overclocking via turbo boost be better or worse than other methods (base clock, multiplier)?

I'm only looking for the chip to go to its maximum frequency while gaming, otherwise it should throttle down when browsing the net or doing other light tasks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> try IBT (Max)
> 
> 
> 
> I have the feeling I'll see much higher tempers with IBT...here goes nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 63C at 4.6GHz @ 1.35v so far with IBT MAX going
Click to expand...

Froze the system on the 4th pass at max, temps were only 63C. Bumped voltage to 1.36 instead and running again.


----------



## Tennobanzai

wrong thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> LLC - load line calibration. When the processor is under load, voltage will drop below idle voltage. LLC compensates for this by increasing voltage under load.
> 
> See this post and linked anandtech article about vdroop:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/197804/what-is-vdroop#post_10334580
> 
> I can't explain it better than they do.


not sure if these conversations help you with LLC:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414


----------



## BoredErica

IBT Max is tougher to pass for the chart than x264.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Huh... the LLC matter is really intriguing.

The one thing I want to know is this; assuming that the system is stable, If I raise the LLC level, do I need to raise the voltage , or is that only important at the higher levels?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Well I got 4.6ghz to pass IBT max at 65c 1.36v. Gonna push for 4.7 tomorrow


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> I think i might be able to help you with your Vdrop problem.
> 
> Asrock doesn't use the same LLC system as other motherboard manufacturers. LLC Level 1 is the highest level of Load Line Calibration with . It even overshoots a little. LLC 2 is perfect until about 1.32 - 1.33 v then you get a bit more vdrop.


Whaaat are you seriouuuus man







why isn't it specified in the BIOS, this is ...ahem, my tought would require some auto-censoring. well, awesome then.. however.. I remember the first time I started overclocking, I went full on crazy and upped just the multiplier and the voltage, I remember I ended up trying 1.52v and anything above 4.5 would crash, and if I recall correctly the default LLC is 1.. , maybe my chip can't do more than this (well currently pretty solid 4.59) I hope not, like I said using offset voltage I managed to be stable for a bit at 4.69, but the temps went to 90° so I stoped, maybe the BCLK overclocking is more stable than a simple multiplier change? I'll definately have to try









Also at 4.5ghz I could run 1.35v in the bios without problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Glad to join the club.
> 
> I got a 6700K and a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7.
> 
> Right off the bat though on auto core voltage (though it read a perfectly normal 1.3 v in UEFI) 5 minutes of Prime 95 v28.7 would get it up to 91 °C. I thought it was rather suspicious since the idle temps were about 26 °C but decided to re-apply the paste anyway. It only made -1 °C difference so I then investigated the settings in UEFI. Manually setting the vcore to 1.3 V brought the temperatures down and eventually I settled on 1.25 V at stock frequencies. The max temperature in this case was 73 °C on all cores for about 24hr of Prime 95. So I guess the motherboard applied too much voltage on auto by default.
> 
> I'm now looking to overclock this and my fist attempts at 4.4 Ghz were made by setting the turbo to 44 on all cores and vcore to 1.285. This failed after 20-30 minutes of Prime 95 with temps climbing to about 79 °C max.
> 
> Now I'm at a crossroads since from what I hear Prime 95 is no longer that good for such tests(even the latest v28.7) due to it having very little to nothing in common with normal usage which in my case would be gaming, music, movies and maybe some programming from time to time. I'm looking to get around 4.5 or 4.6 Ghz out of this chip while having it run as cool as it can with as lower volts as possible.
> 
> So how should I go about this? Should I just forget about Prime 95 since it would fail early on (<1 hour) even for stable overclocks and use another test instead (x264)?
> 
> Would overclocking via turbo boost be better or worse than other methods (base clock, multiplier)?
> 
> I'm only looking for the chip to go to its maximum frequency while gaming, otherwise it should throttle down when browsing the net or doing other light tasks
> 
> 
> .


yep I addressed this issue in my previous post the default auto voltages can be high, way too high, big fail from intel engineers there (or perhaps the mobos cause this ? auto voltage regulator seem to be a thing on the motherboard mmh..)

What I did was test some with ROG real bench, or the x264 stress test, actually I ran X264 for like 1 hour, it was stable, so I went to play BF4 64p, for me, that's the ultimate stress test ahah, it handled a good gaming session of like 2 hours, assuming I'd play for like 5hours, then crash after 5 hours, that means the CPU is reaaaaalllly close to be stable, at this point just add 1 + to your voltage and you should be good.

I'd say run ROG realbench for 30mn, if stable, go play and test, of course, best not to play a solo game where you might loose your progress if you crash eheh









Also remember to keep Hwinfo open while you game, because the real life temps are when you game, not when you stress test, I had lower temps in game than with realbench personally, also, realbench is more hard on the temps than x264 it seems.

As for the voltage settings " vccio and sa" which one are they exactly ? that's nice, I tryed OC my ram, kinda going with the flow and just increasing the timings, wasn't lucky, so perhaps this will help, some nice RAM OC you guys achieved here


----------



## KixNGrins

I think I have a stable OC and minimal Vcore at 4.6G and 1.335 Vcore. My Vcore varies from 1.328 no-load, to 1.344V under load. My temps are 78-81C.

Am I correct in thinking that I don't need to do anything with LLC or Vdroop because Vcore resolution is 16mV, so my variance is only one digit (16mV)?

TIA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Huh... the LLC matter is really intriguing.
> 
> The one thing I want to know is this; assuming that the system is stable, If I raise the LLC level, do I need to raise the voltage , or is that only important at the higher levels?


it's a balance... increasing LLC (lowering vdroop) you would want to decrease vcore in bios to keep the same load vcore in the OS. For a 24/7 rig, a healthy amount of vdroop is a good thing.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Doesn't the majority of XMP profiles just use auto for SA/IO though? If so then as said it should be lower with slower mem.
> 
> On my hero Im at approx 1.2 vccio and 1.25 sa if I leave on auto, but if I switch to 3733 it goes 1.25 to 1.3+.
> 
> I dont use auto values though ofc.
> 
> 3733 stable at 1.21 vccio and 1.25 sa.
> 
> ***
> Used to run 1.12v VCCIO on my 2600k for 2133mhz Ram.


Same for me.

When running XMP profile SA Voltage was at 1.3+ on auto.

I manually set VCCIO 1.20v and SA at 1.25v


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Whaaat are you seriouuuus man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why isn't it specified in the BIOS, this is ...ahem, my tought would require some auto-censoring. well, awesome then.. however.. I remember the first time I started overclocking, I went full on crazy and upped just the multiplier and the voltage, I remember I ended up trying 1.52v and anything above 4.5 would crash, and if I recall correctly the default LLC is 1.. , maybe my chip can't do more than this (well currently pretty solid 4.59) I hope not, like I said using offset voltage I managed to be stable for a bit at 4.69, but the temps went to 90° so I stoped, maybe the BCLK overclocking is more stable than a simple multiplier change? I'll definately have to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also at 4.5ghz I could run 1.35v in the bios without problems


I've got a little graph in my bios that explains it when i'm on the LLC setting.
I've also had a few problems with stability with my 2 Asrock boards when overclocking my 6600K. I did two things that help stabilize my system and boot with lower voltages and higher multipliers :

- Push the current and power limits to the Max. You'll find the 4 settings you need to tweak at the bottom of the CPU configuration. the max for Long duration power limit & Short duration power limit is 4095, the max for System agent current limit & CPU Core current limit is 255,75.



- I also used to have problems with my overclocks when I used anything else than the "performance" Power plan from the control panel. I Tweaked it a bit so that the computer would go to sleep after an appropriate amount of time and so that the CPU could drop the frequency when idle.

I Hope this can help.


----------



## whitesedan

Username: whitesedan
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8GHz
Cache Frequency: Stock
Vcore in UEFI: 1.36v
Vcore: 1.36v
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H50 from 2010
Stability Test: x264 5+ hours, OCCT 1 Hour

Batch Number: L552C472
Ram Speed: 3200MHz @ 16-18-18-36
Ram Voltage: RAM @ 1.36v / VCCIO and System Agent @ Auto
Motherboard: MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M7
LLC Setting: Mode 1
Misc Comments: Ambient: 68F. Quick OC to 4.8GH, Command Rate changed from 2T to 1T on OCCT test.











04/10/16: CPU/MOBO/RAM has been sold last week. Now i'm working on the same combo but with patriot ram.

New current setup: - Old Setup - Decommission 05/01/16

Username: whitesedan
CPU Model: Intel Core i7 6700K (2nd CPU)
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4.8GHz
Cache Frequency: Stock
Vcore in UEFI: 1.365v
Vcore: 1.376v
FCLK: 1GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H50 from 2010
Stability Test: OCCT 1.5 Hour, x264 6.5 Hours 16T Normal

Batch Number: L605G559 - Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3000MHz @ 16-16-16-36-1T
Ram Voltage: RAM @ 1.36v / VCCIO and System Agent @ Auto
Motherboard: MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M7 (2nd Mobo)
LLC Setting: Mode 1
Misc Comments: Ambient: 71F. 2nd 6700K, 1St Setup Sold.











05/01/16 - Current Downsized iTX Setup

Username: whitesedan
CPU Model: Intel Core i7 6700K (2nd CPU)
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4.8GHz
Cache Frequency: 4100MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.36v + .005 offset
Vcore: 1.376v
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Enermax LiqMax 240S
Stability Test: , x264, Inifity. Thread 16, Priority: Normal, 7.5 Hours, ~60 Loops

Batch Number: L605G559 - Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3200MHz @ 16-16-16-36-2T
Ram Voltage: RAM @ 1.355v / VCCIO and System Agent @ Auto
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact
LLC Setting: LCC Level 5
Misc Comments: 3rd Setup. Ambient: 20C, Downgrade to iTX form factor, Used most hardware from decommission rig.


http://valid.x86.fr/sghapg


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitesedan*
> 
> Username: whitesedan
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8GHz
> Cache Frequency: Stock
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36v
> Vcore: 1.36v
> FCLK: 1GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H50 from 2010
> Stability Test: x264 5+ hours
> 
> Batch Number: L552C472
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz @ 16-18-18-36
> Ram Voltage: RAM @ 1.36v / VCCIO and System Agent @ Auto
> Motherboard: MSI Gaming Z170A GAMING M7
> LLC Setting: Mode 1 (Oringally I thought it was set to auto until I checked the bios. Screen shot was wrong)
> Misc Comments: Ambient: 68F. Quick OC to 4.8GHz


You got yourself a good CPU. Have you tried setting the command rate on your RAM to 1? Should help a bit with performance.


----------



## whitesedan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> You got yourself a good CPU. Have you tried setting the command rate on your RAM to 1? Should help a bit with performance.


I just finish setting everything up a few days ago and did not had a chance to play around with other settings. Ram timing is next on my list.


----------



## XenoRad

I got my 6700K to 4.4 Ghz at 1.295 vcore, everything else standard/auto. Tested 10+ hours in Prime 95 v28.7 and currently running some x264 tests.

Regarding vDroop and overshoot when going from idle to load and then back to idle. Is this something that could affect stability when the load on the CPU fluctuates as opposed to when it's running at 100% constantly for stability testing.

In other words could a 100% load test work fine for hours but have the CPU experience stability problems when it's going from idle to full quickly and repeatedly in a short amount of time?


----------



## patriotaki

with LLC level 4 i get this... is it good?


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a little graph in my bios that explains it when i'm on the LLC setting.
> I've also had a few problems with stability with my 2 Asrock boards when overclocking my 6600K. I did two things that help stabilize my system and boot with lower voltages and higher multipliers :
> 
> - Push the current and power limits to the Max. You'll find the 4 settings you need to tweak at the bottom of the CPU configuration. the max for Long duration power limit & Short duration power limit is 4095, the max for System agent current limit & CPU Core current limit is 255,75.
> 
> 
> 
> - I also used to have problems with my overclocks when I used anything else than the "performance" Power plan from the control panel. I Tweaked it a bit so that the computer would go to sleep after an appropriate amount of time and so that the CPU could drop the frequency when idle.
> 
> I Hope this can help.


lol yea there is a little graph, that's barely readable and barely make sense when you read it, but I admit I didn't took the time to try to comprehend, just took a quick look, I assumed lvl 1 was minimum, simple logic.

Ya I increased the core current limit to the max, will max out the others, it seems with level 1 that my 4.59 is stable at 1.38 fixed voltage though... so I won't need it, as I'm really gonna be limited by thermal before the limit of my CPU I bet, but I will try, will tweak my stuff and re-apply paste soon

Also the boot performance mode I put battery something, it says it's recommended for overclocking I think, and I noticed, when you get a blue screen, it doesn't freezes anymore, it finishes the %% filling up and reboot auto, quite handy.

@Xenorad temps and cooling ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> with LLC level 4 i get this... is it good?


Be more specific, you get what ? also let ROG run at least 10mn before taking the screenshot if you wanna show temps, and show the Hwinfore core temperatures


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> lol yea there is a little graph, that's barely readable and barely make sense when you read it, ya i increased the core current limit to the max, will max out the others, it seems with level 1 that my 4.59 is stable at 1.38 fixed voltage though... so I won't need it, as I'm really gonna be limited by thermal before the limit of my CPU I bet, but I will try, will tweak my stuff and re-apply paste soon
> 
> Also the boot performance mode I put battery something, it says it's recommended for overclocking I think, and I noticed, when you get a blue screen, it doesn't freezes anymore, it finishes the %% filling up and reboot auto, quite handy.
> 
> @Xenorad temps and cooling ?
> Be more specific, you get what ? also let ROG run at least 10mn before taking the screenshot if you wanna show temps, and show the Hwinfore core temperatures


i was running it for 15minutes but when i took the SS it ended







so i ran it again haha
i had issues with the VCore i have set it to 1.29v with 0.010v offset and it would rise up to 1.36v on load
so i lowered the LLC and now it goes up to 1.312v


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> lol yea there is a little graph, that's barely readable and barely make sense when you read it, ya i increased the core current limit to the max, will max out the others, it seems with level 1 that my 4.59 is stable at 1.38 fixed voltage though... so I won't need it, as I'm really gonna be limited by thermal before the limit of my CPU I bet, but I will try, will tweak my stuff and re-apply paste soon
> 
> Also the boot performance mode I put battery something, it says it's recommended for overclocking I think, and I noticed, when you get a blue screen, it doesn't freezes anymore, it finishes the %% filling up and reboot auto, quite handy.


Maybe try again without touching the BCLK.

For the boot performance mode, you choose what you want, it only impacts the boot time.

The setting i'm talking about is in the Windows control panel under "power options".

Maybe try something like 1.35 fixed vcore, 46 multiplier Cpu, cache auto, bclk auto, LLC level 2. Once you saved the changes in the bios and booted windows, don't go directly to stress testing. Try to completely shut down the computer and start from a cold boot. Sometimes it takes the motherboard more than a reboot to adjust to the new settings.

If it doesn't work that way, you might just have been unlucky at the silicon lottery


----------



## XenoRad

@StrongForce

81 °C max in Prime 95 v28.7 with a CM 212 HyperX.


----------



## mandrix

For you folks that like to torture your cpu's with Prime 95, there's a new version 28.9 out now.








http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
scroll to the top of the list and pick for 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## XenoRad

Thanks, let the torture continue.

Has the problem with these later versions of Prime95 more to do with the temperatures it gets the CPU to or that it crashes whereas otherwise the system would be stable for daily use?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> Thanks, let the torture continue.
> 
> Has the problem with these later versions of Prime95 more to do with the temperatures it gets the CPU to or that it crashes whereas otherwise the system would be stable for daily use?


No. It's far more than just temps.


----------



## llantant

Or from here.

http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=21159


----------



## BoredErica

Link to Prime v28 has been updated in OP.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> In other words could a 100% load test work fine for hours but have the CPU experience stability problems when it's going from idle to full quickly and repeatedly in a short amount of time?


Yes, and this scenario is a perfect application for adaptive voltage plus a positive offset.


----------



## XenoRad

OK, so which stress test would be the best in this scenario? x264? Intel Burn Test?

Or in other words right now I've left these settings alone. Do they need tweaking even for mild overclocks or is this only necessary to decrese the vcore fluctuation when it's already high (say over 1.35)?


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> I've got a little graph in my bios that explains it when i'm on the LLC setting.
> I've also had a few problems with stability with my 2 Asrock boards when overclocking my 6600K. I did two things that help stabilize my system and boot with lower voltages and higher multipliers :
> 
> *- Push the current and power limits to the Max. You'll find the 4 settings you need to tweak at the bottom of the CPU configuration. the max for Long duration power limit & Short duration power limit is 4095, the max for System agent current limit & CPU Core current limit is 255,75.
> *
> 
> 
> - I also used to have problems with my overclocks when I used anything else than the "performance" Power plan from the control panel. I Tweaked it a bit so that the computer would go to sleep after an appropriate amount of time and so that the CPU could drop the frequency when idle.
> 
> I Hope this can help.


Can you please explain the Min-Max current limits and how they work? I have these options in my MSI BIOS and if they can help me maintain stability at a lower voltage I'm on it.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> OK, so which stress test would be the best in this scenario? x264? Intel Burn Test?
> 
> Or in other words right now I've left these settings alone. Do they need tweaking even for mild overclocks or is this only necessary to decrese the vcore fluctuation when it's already high (say over 1.35)?


I think x264 is a good test because the load drops between each loop. Honestly, the next best test is probably your day to day activities. I don't know the answer to your second question, but my gut says the larger the delta between idle and load voltages, the more likely it is to become an issue.


----------



## misoonigiri

Wondering if any ASUS or HERO users can verify. In bios Q-Fan section where you set fan curve according to temperature - does the temp refer to this CPU temp located below CPU(PECI), that can sometimes be 10C below CPU Core# or CPU Package?
My CPU fan maxes at just above 1500rpm. In Q-Fan when I set the Max CPU Fan at 70C, in windows it can stay around 1100-1200rpm when CPU Core# or CPU Package is already over 70C. So I went back to Q-Fan and set Max CPU Fan at 60C instead, and got this pic you see here. It does pick up to 1500rpm when the 59C reading you see in the pic, increased to 60-62C.


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> Can you please explain the Min-Max current limits and how they work? I have these options in my MSI BIOS and if they can help me maintain stability at a lower voltage I'm on it.


I don't know if this is a problem that is specific to Asrock, but i noticed that if i left everything on Auto, i had to push voltage through the roof to get the system to boot.

I just noticed that when i chose one of the automatic overclocking options in the bios, it would push those settings to the max. So, i decided to try it in manual mode, and my problems were gone







.

I think the base of the problem is a bad set of Auto settings that don't allow the CPU to function properly if you don't set the limits manually.


----------



## neigerbiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Wondering if any ASUS or HERO users can verify. In bios Q-Fan section where you set fan curve according to temperature - does the temp refer to this CPU temp located below CPU(PECI), that can sometimes be 10C below CPU Core# or CPU Package?
> My CPU fan maxes at just above 1500rpm. In Q-Fan when I set the Max CPU Fan at 70C, in windows it can stay around 1100-1200rpm when CPU Core# or CPU Package is already over 70C. So I went back to Q-Fan and set Max CPU Fan at 60C instead, and got this pic you see here. It does pick up to 1500rpm when the 59C reading you see in the pic, increased to 60-62C.


I think Q-fan works with CPU Package.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neigerbiker*
> 
> I think Q-fan works with CPU Package.


I had assumed so, but on cpu load I constantly noticed CPU fan speed did not max accordingly to CPU Core# or Package when 65C or 70C was the target. So I'm not sure.
Due to the 10C difference I mentioned, now I set Max CPU Fan at a low low 55C, lol


----------



## Pants536

Hi all! Just got my new rig and I've been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my first time overclocking, and this thread was infinitely helpful, but it looks like I got a slight lemon of a chip.

I managed to get up to 4.5GHz @ 1.35V, but trying to move up to 4.6GHz, not even a voltage of 1.45V was stable. My goal temp is around 75°C under load, and I seem to hit that at 1.35V, so I guess I'm stuck here. I updated my BIOS which introduced the FCLK setting, so I upped that to 1000MHz from 800MHz to get that sweet sweet <1% gain. My next step is to lower the core voltage as much as I can while remaining stable. Once I'm done playing with core voltage, I can try upping my uncore ratio. Then comes RAM, and finally GPU.

I had a few questions since googling for these things is really difficult.

1) Is there anything I can do to try to get above 4.5GHz and be stable? Seeing OPs compiled list of 6700k clocks and voltages makes it seem like either my chip really is a lemon, or I'm doing something wrong. I'm not comfortable changing my BCLK, so I wouldn't want to try for 4.5xGHz configurations.

2) Browsing around, I came to the conclusion that I should set my LLC to High, but is this really correct? Under what circumstance do I want it High vs Standard? I read somewhere that it matters if you keep your computer on 24/7 or turn it off. So if I'm turning my computer off every night, what am I aiming for?

3) When the CPU was stock, it would downclock when idling. This was with Turbo enabled, and Flex Ratio Disabled by default. I've disabled these things while overclocking, but when I'm finished, I would like to have the CPU downclock again when idling, but keep the overclock when under load. What should I set these things to in order to accomplish this? I tried enabling the flex ratio (has a multiplier of 20 by default), and I also tried re-enabling Turbo and making the maximum ratios for that equal to my overclock, but neither of these worked.

Thanks!


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pants536*
> 
> Hi all! Just got my new rig and I've been trying to overclock my 6700k. This is my first time overclocking, and this thread was infinitely helpful, but it looks like I got a slight lemon of a chip.
> 
> I managed to get up to 4.5GHz @ 1.35V, but trying to move up to 4.6GHz, not even a voltage of 1.45V was stable. My goal temp is around 75°C under load, and I seem to hit that at 1.35V, so I guess I'm stuck here. I updated my BIOS which introduced the FCLK setting, so I upped that to 1000MHz from 800MHz to get that sweet sweet <1% gain. My next step is to lower the core voltage as much as I can while remaining stable. Once I'm done playing with core voltage, I can try upping my uncore ratio. Then comes RAM, and finally GPU.
> 
> I had a few questions since googling for these things is really difficult.
> 
> 1) Is there anything I can do to try to get above 4.5GHz and be stable? Seeing OPs compiled list of 6700k clocks and voltages makes it seem like either my chip really is a lemon, or I'm doing something wrong. I'm not comfortable changing my BCLK, so I wouldn't want to try for 4.5xGHz configurations.
> 
> 2) Browsing around, I came to the conclusion that I should set my LLC to High, but is this really correct? Under what circumstance do I want it High vs Standard? I read somewhere that it matters if you keep your computer on 24/7 or turn it off. So if I'm turning my computer off every night, what am I aiming for?
> 
> 3) When the CPU was stock, it would downclock when idling. This was with Turbo enabled, and Flex Ratio Disabled by default. I've disabled these things while overclocking, but when I'm finished, I would like to have the CPU downclock again when idling, but keep the overclock when under load. What should I set these things to in order to accomplish this? I tried enabling the flex ratio (has a multiplier of 20 by default), and I also tried re-enabling Turbo and making the maximum ratios for that equal to my overclock, but neither of these worked.
> 
> Thanks!


1) Sorry to say, but I really don't think you can push up past 4.5 if you say 4.6 wasn't stable at 1.45V, which is definitely a lot for 4.6. But, it does depend on the stress test that you use, some are definitely going to require more voltage. If you're not using x264 found in the OP, you might want to consider switching to that if you're currently using Prime to test. x264 does yield overclocks that require less voltage, but that sliding scale of stability will depend on what you think. If you can't get 4.6 stable with 1.45V even with x264, then I might call it quits there and just chalk it up to receiving a lemon.

The board shouldn't be a problem, the only review I found of it lists 4.7 @ 1.4V as stable for them.

2) Depends. LLC corrects Vdroop under load, where your load voltage isn't exactly what you input under the BIOS. High LLC settings will dial voltage to match or slightly exceed your BIOS vcore, while lower settings will allow a little Vdroop. I personally run my LLC level to bring my load voltage to almost exactly the vcore I input in BIOS, as my voltage is set to Adaptive and I regularly shut my computer off, so I appreciate the slight extra stability when I do need high load. I'm pretty sure the 24/7 comment refers to if you have it on high load 24/7, or leave it on manual voltage. In both cases, a little bit of vdroop is beneficial to your system overall.

3) Use adaptive voltage instead when you finalize your overclock, and make sure Speedstep is enabled in your BIOS. Adaptive voltage will allow your vcore to drop when idle but remain constant at load like manual voltage.


----------



## Pants536

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> 1) Sorry to say, but I really don't think you can push up past 4.5 if you say 4.6 wasn't stable at 1.45V, which is definitely a lot for 4.6. But, it does depend on the stress test that you use, some are definitely going to require more voltage. If you're not using x264 found in the OP, you might want to consider switching to that if you're currently using Prime to test. x264 does yield overclocks that require less voltage, but that sliding scale of stability will depend on what you think. If you can't get 4.6 stable with 1.45V even with x264, then I might call it quits there and just chalk it up to receiving a lemon.
> 
> The board shouldn't be a problem, the only review I found of it lists 4.7 @ 1.4V as stable for them.
> 
> 2) Depends. LLC corrects Vdroop under load, where your load voltage isn't exactly what you input under the BIOS. High LLC settings will dial voltage to match or slightly exceed your BIOS vcore, while lower settings will allow a little Vdroop. I personally run my LLC level to bring my load voltage to almost exactly the vcore I input in BIOS, as my voltage is set to Adaptive and I regularly shut my computer off, so I appreciate the slight extra stability when I do need high load. I'm pretty sure the 24/7 comment refers to if you have it on high load 24/7, or leave it on manual voltage. In both cases, a little bit of vdroop is beneficial to your system overall.
> 
> 3) Use adaptive voltage instead when you finalize your overclock, and make sure Speedstep is enabled in your BIOS. Adaptive voltage will allow your vcore to drop when idle but remain constant at load like manual voltage.


Thanks for the help!

Still playing with my overclock, but last night i managed to drop to 1.29V while staying at 4.5GHz. I supposed the chip really is unlucky since for the whole range between 1.29-1.45V I can't hit 4.6GHz and stay stable. I have been using x264 with the settings OP suggested; 16 threads, normal priority. I do 3 loops as a minor stability check before lowering voltage again. Once I seem to hit the minimum voltage I can, I'll try to run it for a few hours, or overnight.

I looked in the BIOS for Adaptive Voltage and Speedstep, and it looks like if they exists on my gigabyte board, they are not labelled logically and I can't find them. Something I found though is i have my power settings to High Peformance which kept the processor at 100%, so now I dropped the minimum down to 10% and now the CPU will drop to the CPU Flex Ratio when not in use. I might experiment with turning on Turbo when I'm done, since that seemed to keep the processor dynamically adjusting frequency more than the flex ratio. I could just set the max Ratios for each core to 45 to match my overclock frequency.

As for my LLC, everything seems to be working nicely with it on High, and I am getting some minor vdroop under load, but nothing more than 0.02V, so I think I'm happy with it there. I would rather it stay close to what I set it to when under load rather than staying higher than normal by an uncomfortable amount when idle.

I have a question about my RAM though. If I set it's frequency to 2400MHz, which is what it's rated at, the computer will not boot. I have to use the XMP "profile 1" setting in order to set it to 2400 and work. Otherwise it has to stay with XMP off and at the default 2133MHz. While in XMP I can change the frequency multiplier and it works fine, which will come in useful when I move to overclocking it, but I'm curious what this XMP profile is doing that makes it work, as opposed to me adjusting the settings manually to to the same values and it doesn't.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pants536*
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I have a question about my RAM though. If I set it's frequency to 2400MHz, which is what it's rated at, the computer will not boot. I have to use the XMP "profile 1" setting in order to set it to 2400 and work. Otherwise it has to stay with XMP off and at the default 2133MHz. While in XMP I can change the frequency multiplier and it works fine, which will come in useful when I move to overclocking it, but I'm curious what this XMP profile is doing that makes it work, as opposed to me adjusting the settings manually to to the same values and it doesn't.


You're probably inputting timings that don't work on the RAM. XMP automatically sets both RAM timings and the frequency range, and by the sounds of it, you've only been changing the frequency multiplier without touching RAM timings.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

So I have results to compare LLC on and off, but I do not know what to read from it:

Common parameters:
CPU: 6600K
Mobo: Gigabyte Z170MX
BCLK: 100MHz
FCLK: 10x
Mult: 40x
Vcore: 1.20V
Turbo Boost: disabled
Memory: 2400MHz 13-13-13-35-2T 1.2V (overclocked from XMP profile: 2400MHz 14-16-16-31-2T 1.2V)
Stress-Test: Prime95 v28.9

Test #1 parameters:
VCore LLC: Auto
VAGX LLC: Auto

Test #1 Results:
Vcore(load): ~1.130V
Vcore(idle): 1.188V (fluctuates between 1.176V and 1.20V)
Max temp: 52C

Test #2 parameters:
VCore LLC: High
VAGX LLC: High

Test #2 Results:
Vcore(load): 1.188V
Vcore(idle): 1.2V
Max temp: 54C


----------



## alphadecay

Okay, this is really starting to drive me nuts. Recently, whenever I run x264, the first loop will generally produce the maximum fps result, and then all other subsequent loops will be lower. But, the second loop is low, then the third loop is back higher towards the max, then the 4th loop is low again, and so on, and so on. It doesn't matter if I try it at 4.5, 4.6, or 4.7, I still see the same behavior. On one run of 4.7 just now too, I saw a final fps result of 4.01! I don't think its a matter of stability, I once had a loop of 4.7 pass x264 for over 7 hr at around 1.32V, and that run with 4.01 fps was at 1.341V.

I changed my BIOS twice, and neither update changed things. Most of these loops are done right after Windows loads, f.lux is disabled, and HWinfo reports the correct frequency and the correct voltage I input without fluctuations.

Does anyone have any input? Its really frustrating because my charting on here with 4.6 about a month or two ago produced very constant fps at 4.5-4.56, and suddenly I get a sin wave of fps results now.

Even running something like Cinebench R15 gives me results that are all within margin of error at any frequency, with very consistent average scores.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Okay, this is really starting to drive me nuts. Recently, whenever I run x264, the first loop will generally produce the maximum fps result, and then all other subsequent loops will be lower. But, the second loop is low, then the third loop is back higher towards the max, then the 4th loop is low again, and so on, and so on. It doesn't matter if I try it at 4.5, 4.6, or 4.7, I still see the same behavior. On one run of 4.7 just now too, I saw a final fps result of 4.01! I don't think its a matter of stability, I once had a loop of 4.7 pass x264 for over 7 hr at around 1.32V, and that run with 4.01 fps was at 1.341V.
> 
> I changed my BIOS twice, and neither update changed things. Most of these loops are done right after Windows loads, f.lux is disabled, and HWinfo reports the correct frequency and the correct voltage I input without fluctuations.
> 
> Does anyone have any input? Its really frustrating because my charting on here with 4.6 about a month or two ago produced very constant fps at 4.5-4.56, and suddenly I get a sin wave of fps results now.
> 
> Even running something like Cinebench R15 gives me results that are all within margin of error at any frequency, with very consistent average scores.


I have a variety of results on my pc at home I will post some when I get back for you. Not sure what they are off the top of my head. I never pay that much attention.


----------



## StrongForce

Question concerning RAM overclocking guys, I read soemone say the max voltage recommended for VCCIO & VCCSA were 1.3 v, I'm currently OC @3580 1.285 VCCIO 1.3 VCCA and I think 1.4 RAM voltage, my ram stick is 3200mhz Ripjaws V, it was stable for a BF4 session the other day, then, the next day it wouldn't boot at all lol, so I went and upped the voltages and been stable ever since, currently running memtest 3x2048 and no errors so far, can I push the ram voltage even more or it's getting in the red zone ? would you not go further than 1.3

My ram sits at 1.376 on load and max aswell 1.376

And finally.. what are your RAM OC and voltages (and ram type) please ?

For now I'll focus on the ram, when I find my max ram I will dig further in the CPU OC, but for now I'm quite happy with my 4.59, even running 4.55 at the moment, and I'll do it when I get my new vardar fan, change thermal paste etc, also, when I'm bored ahha







.

I got a little fan I could put on or near my RAM too ..heard these babys can get hot when overclocking

EDIT: mh ok I BSOD'ed memory management error lol, so I upped the RAM voltage at 1.420 (was at 1.410) and VCCIO at 1.29, perhaps I just need VCCIO and not VRAM, guess I'm impatient so I just up both, and if stable I'll reduce single and test

Let's melt it


----------



## XenoRad

I was trying yesterday evening to get my 6700K past 4.4 Ghz where it takes 1.295 vcore in UEFI. I was trying for 4.5.

I started bumping up the vcore, first to 1.310 and then gradually until I reached 1.340. Prime 95 V28.9 kept failing randomly at below 1 hour. It would alternatively give a rounding error or BSOD.

For the last two runs at 1.335 and 1.40 Prime 95 failed at 50 minutes and then at 32 minutes.

The x264 Stability Test on the other hand ran just fine for 8 hours+.

So what's the deal? Is Prime 95 really bad these days even for shorter runs, is it the latest version 28.9 as opposed to the previous one 28.7?

Or is it just my chip? I've had similar issues with my old 3570K, where it took very little vcore to reach 4.2 Ghz and then a lot to go up to 4.4 Ghz.

Another thing I'm noticing is that it's constantly at 4.4 Ghz it doesn't throttle down when not in use. I've left the Speed Step settings on Auto and it does throttle down when the Power Plan in Windows 10 is Power Saver but doesn't when it's Balanced. Even when I manually change the CPU settings in Balanced to be like those in Power Saver it still doesn't throttle down. Is this an issue with Windows or am I missing something else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Question concerning RAM overclocking guys, I read soemone say the max voltage recommended for VCCIO & VCCSA were 1.3 v, I'm currently OC @3580 1.285 VCCIO 1.3 VCCA and I think 1.4 RAM voltage, my ram stick is 3200mhz Ripjaws V, it was stable for a BF4 session the other day, then, the next day it wouldn't boot at all lol, so I went and upped the voltages and been stable ever since, currently running memtest 3x2048 and no errors so far, can I push the ram voltage even more or it's getting in the red zone ? would you not go further than 1.3
> 
> My ram sits at 1.376 on load and max aswell 1.376
> 
> And finally.. what are your RAM OC and voltages (and ram type) please ?
> 
> For now I'll focus on the ram, when I find my max ram I will dig further in the CPU OC, but for now I'm quite happy with my 4.59, even running 4.55 at the moment, and I'll do it when I get my new vardar fan, change thermal paste etc, also, when I'm bored ahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a little fan I could put on or near my RAM too ..heard these babys can get hot when overclocking
> 
> EDIT: mh ok I BSOD'ed memory management error lol, so I upped the RAM voltage at 1.420 (was at 1.410) and VCCIO at 1.29, perhaps I just need VCCIO and not VRAM, guess I'm impatient so I just up both, and if stable I'll reduce single and test
> 
> Let's melt it


you can get an idea *HERE*


----------



## StrongForce

that's.... gonna be handy ! lol thanks


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I have a variety of results on my pc at home I will post some when I get back for you. Not sure what they are off the top of my head. I never pay that much attention.


Thanks llatant.

I guess the question should be if this behavior is indicating an unstable overclock or something. It shouldn't be, because I could see the same behavior with 4.5 @ 1.35V when I originally got it stable at 1.32V without these fluctuations. HWinfo doesn't report fluctuating frequencies or voltage, temps are at a max of 75C, so those shouldn't be a worry

Should I just worry that it passes each loop without crashing, and ignore the fps results entirely?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XenoRad*
> 
> I was trying yesterday evening to get my 6700K past 4.4 Ghz where it takes 1.295 vcore in UEFI. I was trying for 4.5.
> 
> I started bumping up the vcore, first to 1.310 and then gradually until I reached 1.340. Prime 95 V28.9 kept failing randomly at below 1 hour. It would alternatively give a rounding error or BSOD.
> 
> For the last two runs at 1.335 and 1.40 Prime 95 failed at 50 minutes and then at 32 minutes.
> 
> The x264 Stability Test on the other hand ran just fine for 8 hours+.
> 
> So what's the deal? Is Prime 95 really bad these days even for shorter runs, is it the latest version 28.9 as opposed to the previous one 28.7?
> 
> Or is it just my chip? I've had similar issues with my old 3570K, where it took very little vcore to reach 4.2 Ghz and then a lot to go up to 4.4 Ghz.
> 
> Another thing I'm noticing is that it's constantly at 4.4 Ghz it doesn't throttle down when not in use. I've left the Speed Step settings on Auto and it does throttle down when the Power Plan in Windows 10 is Power Saver but doesn't when it's Balanced. Even when I manually change the CPU settings in Balanced to be like those in Power Saver it still doesn't throttle down. Is this an issue with Windows or am I missing something else?


The latest Prime95 (28.5-28.9) is just very stressful, far more stressful than any other real world scenarios. Nothing you mention in regards to that is out of the ordinary.

It sounds like a power saving setting somewhere, considering you mentioned it does clock down in power saver mode.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Question concerning RAM overclocking guys, I read soemone say the max voltage recommended for VCCIO & VCCSA were 1.3 v, I'm currently OC @3580 1.285 VCCIO 1.3 VCCA and I think 1.4 RAM voltage, my ram stick is 3200mhz Ripjaws V, it was stable for a BF4 session the other day, then, the next day it wouldn't boot at all lol, so I went and upped the voltages and been stable ever since, currently running memtest 3x2048 and no errors so far, can I push the ram voltage even more or it's getting in the red zone ? would you not go further than 1.3
> 
> My ram sits at 1.376 on load and max aswell 1.376
> 
> And finally.. what are your RAM OC and voltages (and ram type) please ?
> 
> For now I'll focus on the ram, when I find my max ram I will dig further in the CPU OC, but for now I'm quite happy with my 4.59, even running 4.55 at the moment, and I'll do it when I get my new vardar fan, change thermal paste etc, also, when I'm bored ahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got a little fan I could put on or near my RAM too ..heard these babys can get hot when overclocking
> 
> EDIT: mh ok I BSOD'ed memory management error lol, so I upped the RAM voltage at 1.420 (was at 1.410) and VCCIO at 1.29, perhaps I just need VCCIO and not VRAM, guess I'm impatient so I just up both, and if stable I'll reduce single and test
> 
> Let's melt it


At this moment I am stable with my 3600 2x8gb G Skill tridentz at 3733mhz 17/17/18/38/1T at 1.35v with 1.21v VCCIO and 1.25v SA.

I have played with voltages from 1.35 - 1.45 on DRAM and up to 1.25 and 1.3 on VCCIO/SA.

I wouldn't bother with a fan myself.

Memory Overclocking is the hardest to do right in my opinion. Have a look at the memory stability thread in my sig, check the OP and see what others are doing.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Thanks llatant.
> 
> I guess the question should be if this behavior is indicating an unstable overclock or something. It shouldn't be, because I could see the same behavior with 4.5 @ 1.35V when I originally got it stable at 1.32V without these fluctuations. HWinfo doesn't report fluctuating frequencies or voltage, temps are at a max of 75C, so those shouldn't be a worry
> 
> Should I just worry that it passes each loop without crashing, and ignore the fps results entirely?


Good question that I cannot answer sorry. Ive always taken it as if it passes its fine.

This was my output text for 4.8ghz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



================================================================
x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.21.0)
built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_4.8.rtf
Loops = 50
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 21:38:48.15 21/10/2015

Loop 1: 21:38:48.17
encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 2: 21:46:10.53
encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 3: 21:53:32.55
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 4: 22:00:53.86
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 5: 22:08:14.98
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 6: 22:15:36.11
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 7: 22:22:57.23
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 8: 22:30:18.39
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 9: 22:37:39.67
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 10: 22:45:00.77
encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 11: 22:52:22.28
encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 12: 22:59:44.41



And this was from 4.7.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



================================================================
x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.21.0)
built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_test.rtf
Loops = 10
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 16:58:33.97 29/10/2015

Loop 1: 16:58:33.98
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 2: 17:06:06.68
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 3: 17:13:39.19
encoded 2121 frames, 4.70 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 4: 17:21:10.63
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 5: 17:28:43.21
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 6: 17:36:15.30
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 7: 17:43:47.50
encoded 2121 frames, 4.70 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 8: 17:51:19.19
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 9: 17:58:51.23
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 10: 18:06:23.27
encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Finish: 18:13:55.29 29/10/2015



This is LLC 4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



================================================================
x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
(libswscale 3.0.0)
(libavformat 56.21.0)
built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264-log_llc4.rtf
Loops = 50
Threads = 16
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start: 7:38:44.84 15/03/2016

Loop 1: 7:38:44.84
encoded 2121 frames, 4.60 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 2: 7:46:25.93
encoded 2121 frames, 3.66 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 3: 7:56:06.48
encoded 2121 frames, 4.04 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 4: 8:04:51.38
encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 5: 8:12:35.42
encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 6: 8:20:19.87
encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 7: 8:28:03.18
encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 8: 8:35:47.09
encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 9: 8:43:30.28
encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 10: 8:51:13.91
encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 11: 8:58:57.37
encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s

Loop 12: 9:06:40.93



The first two with my regular LLC5 Overclock seem to be all the same, but my LLC4 overclock they differ.


----------



## The Pook

Was under the impression the BLCK "cheat" was only for AsRock boards ... found a Asus BIOS today on HWBOT thanks to a user suggestion









Quick and dirty because I have to go to work but at 4.05ghz in about 5 seconds and 4.45 seemed good.

Feel djmb for not doing this earlier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Was under the impression the BLCK "cheat" was only for AsRock boards ... found a Asus BIOS today on HWBOT thanks to a user suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty because I have to go to work but at 4.05ghz in about 5 seconds and 4.45 seemed good.
> 
> Feel djmb for not doing this earlier.


you shoulda asked. Been running 4875 on a 6320 for some time now. (1.45v)


----------



## beasty

Hi all,
Got an i7 6700k in an asus sabertooth mark 1 and I am starting to try and OC it. It is going well but I have much to learn.

I have one issue that is just annoying me at the moment. If I have intel turbo mode on then my core clock will be at 4GHz until stressed then it will jump to say 4.7GHz if my multi is 47. With turbo mode off it stays at 4GHz no matter what my multi is set to.
Is there any way to stop this issue and just have it sit at what I set my multi to?

Edit, intel Speed step is disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasty*
> 
> Hi all,
> Got an i7 6700k in an asus sabertooth mark 1 and I am starting to try and OC it. It is going well but I have much to learn.
> 
> I have one issue that is just annoying me at the moment. If I have intel turbo mode on then my core clock will be at 4GHz until stressed then it will jump to say 4.7GHz if my multi is 47. With turbo mode off it stays at 4GHz no matter what my multi is set to.
> Is there any way to stop this issue and just have it sit at what I set my multi to?
> 
> Edit, intel Speed step is disabled.


are you looking ot have a voltage and frequency locked overclock? then disable speedstep. enter the multi, and bclk, voltage and go.
If you want the core to downclock when idle, leave speedstep enabled. If you want core and vcore to downclock and downvolt, leave turbo and speedstep enabled - use Adaptive vcore.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you shoulda asked. Been running 4875 on a 6320 for some time now. (1.45v)


Nice OC. I'd be happy with that.









My 4690K was good for 4.7 so that's my goal but anything is better than stock haha


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Good question that I cannot answer sorry. Ive always taken it as if it passes its fine.
> 
> This was my output text for 4.8ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
> (libswscale 3.0.0)
> (libavformat 56.21.0)
> built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
> x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = x264-log_4.8.rtf
> Loops = 50
> Threads = 16
> Priority = normal
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start: 21:38:48.15 21/10/2015
> 
> Loop 1: 21:38:48.17
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 2: 21:46:10.53
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 3: 21:53:32.55
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 4: 22:00:53.86
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 5: 22:08:14.98
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 6: 22:15:36.11
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 7: 22:22:57.23
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 8: 22:30:18.39
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 9: 22:37:39.67
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 10: 22:45:00.77
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.81 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 11: 22:52:22.28
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.80 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 12: 22:59:44.41
> 
> 
> 
> And this was from 4.7.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
> (libswscale 3.0.0)
> (libavformat 56.21.0)
> built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
> x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = x264-log_test.rtf
> Loops = 10
> Threads = 16
> Priority = normal
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start: 16:58:33.97 29/10/2015
> 
> Loop 1: 16:58:33.98
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 2: 17:06:06.68
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 3: 17:13:39.19
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.70 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 4: 17:21:10.63
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 5: 17:28:43.21
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 6: 17:36:15.30
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 7: 17:43:47.50
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.70 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 8: 17:51:19.19
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 9: 17:58:51.23
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 10: 18:06:23.27
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.69 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Finish: 18:13:55.29 29/10/2015
> 
> 
> 
> This is LLC 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> x264-64 Stability test
> ================================================================
> 
> x264 0.148.2597 e86f3a1
> (libswscale 3.0.0)
> (libavformat 56.21.0)
> built on Aug 19 2015, gcc: 4.9.2
> x264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> libx264 configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
> x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
> libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later
> 
> ==== Configuration =============================================
> 
> Log name = x264-log_llc4.rtf
> Loops = 50
> Threads = 16
> Priority = normal
> 
> ==== Results ===================================================
> 
> Start: 7:38:44.84 15/03/2016
> 
> Loop 1: 7:38:44.84
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.60 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 2: 7:46:25.93
> encoded 2121 frames, 3.66 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 3: 7:56:06.48
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.04 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 4: 8:04:51.38
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 5: 8:12:35.42
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 6: 8:20:19.87
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 7: 8:28:03.18
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.57 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 8: 8:35:47.09
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 9: 8:43:30.28
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 10: 8:51:13.91
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 11: 8:58:57.37
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.58 fps, 36016.71 kb/s
> 
> Loop 12: 9:06:40.93
> 
> 
> 
> The first two with my regular LLC5 Overclock seem to be all the same, but my LLC4 overclock they differ.


Its weird, I run LLC 5 but I still get that behavior.

I guess I'll just ignore it, all other indications is that the clockspeed is fine and Cinebench can produce repeatable results that are within margin of error, and the overclock can still pass 10 test loops of x264 without a problem.

I just don't know why it started behaving like this all of a sudden when it wasn't before. I did have a couple of BSODs from the adaptive voltage microcode bug on it not delivering enough voltage when resuming from long period of sleep with ASUS's older BIOS', but I updated to a fixed one and then that's when the issue started. Tried resetting Windows through the built in option on Windows 10 to see if it was an OS thing, no dice. I guess it is what it is now then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Nice OC. I'd be happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4690K was good for 4.7 so that's my goal but anything is better than stock haha


there's a few tricks Elmor described - BUt I think the bios hack still breaks AVX instructions. So some things just do not work. Core temps working in the latest version? If not, use package temp.


----------



## Pants536

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*


I'm seeing the same behaviour with my x264. Additionally, I get the occasional not responding message, which once I tell it to close the program just begins the next loop.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there's a few tricks Elmor described - BUt I think the bios hack still breaks AVX instructions. So some things just do not work. Core temps working in the latest version? If not, use package temp.


I'll keep that in mind but the only issue I ran into so far (all 8 hours of being oced) is no CPU temps in my usual programs and for some reason the first boot with a cranked BLCK corrupted my GPU driver even though it was stable (just to 3.5)

2.7ghz was enough for my usage so even if I run into issues later I won't be too bummed. So far so good though!

My friend has a bad clocking 4690K (4.3) and a GTX 960 so if I can beat him with a higher clocked 6400 and a GTX 950 that's a plus too


----------



## Nautilus

My 6700K overclock is 4.6Ghz, Vcore: 1.360.

Temps: 76c MAX under x264 stress test.

Cooler H110i GT (silent mode)

Are my temps too high? I've reseated it several times and these temps are the lowest I could get.


----------



## Jona1109

Hi guys,

I spent the last two days stability testing my 6600K at 4.5 Ghz for a 24/7 silent use.

Everything went great in terms of stability But i Noticed that there is approximatively a 10°C delta between my hottest and coolest cores. I've already tried to reseat it three times with no change at all.

Is it bad, or is it Ok ? Apart from delidding (which i don't intend to do), what can i do to improve that ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I spent the last two days stability testing my 6600K at 4.5 Ghz for a 24/7 silent use.
> 
> Everything went great in terms of stability But i Noticed that there is approximatively a 10°C delta between my hottest and coolest cores. I've already tried to reseat it three times with no change at all.
> 
> Is it bad, or is it Ok ? Apart from delidding (which i don't intend to do), what can i do to improve that ?


I'm seeing 6 degrees variance between hottest and coldest core on average in HWinfo. That's normal. Your temps are also very good (although it is expected all things considered).


----------



## Jona1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm seeing 6 degrees variance between hottest and coldest core on average in HWinfo. That's normal. Your temps are also very good (although it is expected all things considered).


Ok, no worries then.

I just don't get where you get the 6 degree variance ? I read a consistant 10-11 degrees difference between Core 2 and 3 max temps both in real temp and Hwinfo. And this is each time over the course of 5 hours of testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'll keep that in mind but the only issue I ran into so far (all 8 hours of being oced) is no CPU temps in my usual programs and for some reason the first boot with a cranked BLCK corrupted my GPU driver even though it was stable (just to 3.5)
> 
> 2.7ghz was enough for my usage so even if I run into issues later I won't be too bummed. So far so good though!
> 
> My friend has a bad clocking 4690K (4.3) and a GTX 960 so if I can beat him with a higher clocked 6400 and a GTX 950 that's a plus too


Yeah, the hack breaks the DTS report, so the temp readout will be at TJmax (105C on i3-63xx chips). The Package Temp, vrm etc reports are fine. Not having a working AVX instruction set will bog down the rig at times. Intel OPenCL is broke, you need to load the AMD package, which will work on the non-K bclk overclock.


----------



## beasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you looking ot have a voltage and frequency locked overclock? then disable speedstep. enter the multi, and bclk, voltage and go.
> If you want the core to downclock when idle, leave speedstep enabled. If you want core and vcore to downclock and downvolt, leave turbo and speedstep enabled - use Adaptive vcore.


Hi, thanks for the reply.
I am looking to have voltage and frequency locked for now but that is my issue. if turbo mode is off then cpuz and coretemp both say my cpu is at 4GHz no matter what I set my multi to. If turbo mode is on then it sits and 4ghz and jumps to 4.7ghz (what my multi is at) when stressed.
Again, both of these are with speed step off


----------



## The Pook

Crashed about 5 seconds later











http://valid.x86.fr/tuzy2c

Likely just shorted it on CPU voltage because before I bumped it up by .05v it wouldn't POST... but I haven't gotten my heatsink in yet so I'll worry about OCing more later


----------



## misoonigiri

HERO BIOS 1601
Improve system stability

FYI...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

If someone with Asus board and want faster boot, from boot menu on the bios change logo boot from Auto to Enable.. that reduce around 15sec from my boot time..

before changing that the Asus Rog logo restart like 3 time's then boot while now all right.. Rog logo then normal windows boot logo









Very fast boot time on my 950 pro now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasty*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> I am looking to have voltage and frequency locked for now but that is my issue. if turbo mode is off then cpuz and coretemp both say my cpu is at 4GHz no matter what I set my multi to. If turbo mode is on then it sits and 4ghz and jumps to 4.7ghz (what my multi is at) when stressed.
> Again, both of these are with speed step off


can't disable turbo mode and use turbo multipliers on say bclk 100. You'd need to run a high BCLK so that you are not using tiurbo multis. The highest non-turbo multi is 40 on your CPU. So enable turbo, disable speedstep and it will work as you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> If someone with Asus board and want faster boot, from boot menu on the bios change logo boot from Auto to Enable.. that reduce around 15sec from my boot time..
> 
> before changing that the Asus Rog logo restart like 3 time's then boot while now all right.. Rog logo then normal windows boot logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fast boot time on my 950 pro now


or disable it and set the post delay you want in seconds. Might have to be quick if you want to F2 into bios tho.


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quick question; does anybody have any stats of the expected lifespan of Skylake processors, under stock and mild overclocks?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Quick question; does anybody have any stats of the expected lifespan of Skylake processors, under stock and mild overclocks?


Well, it's impossible for us to say what the life of a Skylake processor is on average at stock, as they've only just been released. If it's like all other Intel chips at stock, it'll last for a LONG time. Like, 10+ years.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*
> 
> Ok, no worries then.
> 
> I just don't get where you get the 6 degree variance ? I read a consistant 10-11 degrees difference between Core 2 and 3 max temps both in real temp and Hwinfo. And this is each time over the course of 5 hours of testing.


I looked in the average column instead.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> or disable it and set the post delay you want in seconds. Might have to be quick if you want to F2 into bios tho. wink.gif


Ya. its even faster with Disable.









JP can you explain to me the DC vs PWM on the bios ?

I have 7* ThermalTake ring 140m fan's.. w connected to the CPU & Cpu OPT header but they stay at max speed all the time.. while the same fan on the System fan header idle at 500rpm and hit 800rpm under load.. so why the bis control the speed for 3pin fan on sys header and on cpu header full speed all time ?

its related to DC or PWM control type ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya. its even faster with Disable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP can you explain to me the DC vs PWM on the bios ?
> 
> I have 7* ThermalTake ring 140m fan's.. w connected to the CPU & Cpu OPT header but they stay at max speed all the time.. while the same fan on the System fan header idle at 500rpm and hit 800rpm under load.. so why the bis control the speed for 3pin fan on sys header and on cpu header full speed all time ?
> 
> its related to DC or PWM control type ?


if they are 3-pin fans then use DC mode, if they are 4-pin use PWM. With the DC mode (in bios) select Manual (not standard or turbo etc) and define the temp ramp manually. works great!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if they are 3-pin fans then use DC mode, if they are 4-pin use PWM. With the DC mode (in bios) select Manual (not standard or turbo etc) and define the temp ramp manually. works great!


Got it, thanks + rep


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if they are 3-pin fans then use DC mode, if they are 4-pin use PWM. With the DC mode (in bios) select Manual (not standard or turbo etc) and define the temp ramp manually. works great!


Out of curiosity how do you set your cpu fan profiles?

% at what temps and delay etc?


----------



## Pants536

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Its weird, I run LLC 5 but I still get that behavior.
> 
> I guess I'll just ignore it, all other indications is that the clockspeed is fine and Cinebench can produce repeatable results that are within margin of error, and the overclock can still pass 10 test loops of x264 without a problem.
> 
> I just don't know why it started behaving like this all of a sudden when it wasn't before. I did have a couple of BSODs from the adaptive voltage microcode bug on it not delivering enough voltage when resuming from long period of sleep with ASUS's older BIOS', but I updated to a fixed one and then that's when the issue started. Tried resetting Windows through the built in option on Windows 10 to see if it was an OS thing, no dice. I guess it is what it is now then.


My issue with this went away when I raised my voltage, so I think it may be related to a very slight instability in an overclock. I ran it overnight with the issue and it crashed, raised the voltage and ran it overnight again and had no issues with a stable voltage.

If this is consistent behaviour, this can be a nice way to cheat to check if an overclock is stable. If it's a fluke, then there goes that theory.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pants536*
> 
> My issue with this went away when I raised my voltage, so I think it may be related to a very slight instability in an overclock. I ran it overnight with the issue and it crashed, raised the voltage and ran it overnight again and had no issues with a stable voltage.
> 
> If this is consistent behaviour, this can be a nice way to cheat to check if an overclock is stable. If it's a fluke, then there goes that theory.


Before this started, I'd be able to do 4.5 @ 1.32V without seeing this behavior. Sure, there'd be the odd run where it was low, but most runs were consistently hovering around the same numbers. Tried 4.5 @ 1.35V once after I started getting this (lol, was too lazy to change voltage), and still saw the same thing. So idk, that could be right, but it might not be.

*Edit: Yeah, no dice with that. Did 2 loops of x264 at 4.4 @ manual 1.35V, got 4.38fps first loop, and then 4.07 the second. Here's that log file too.

x264-log_123.rtf 1k .rtf file


Its just weird oddities like this that really make me shake my head, the previous chartings I had were both at higher frequencies with less voltage, and I didn't see this behavior either.


----------



## dsr07mm

So I was reading guide, first thing without guide which I did was AI Tweaker, Auto/Auto - All Sync - 44 and I left Auto Voltage. It was stable with 1.280v on 4.4GHz in adobe premiere render, x264 t16 and even prime95. Then some of my friends suggested me not to use auto due to fact that sometimes motherboard can cause drop or increase in voltage and make BSOD's. So I changed voltage to 1.300v.

Now I'm running 20 loops (last one) in x264 16 Threads on i5 6600k and I'm getting max temp overall 66c (that was peak on first core only), while most of the time it was 65/66c on first core while forth core used to drop sometimes even to 61c.

So assuming that I don't get BSOD's in further tests this is stable overclock and I don't need to change to adaptive voltage or mess with LLC ? (I'm using High Performance in Power Saving option so 4.4 is always freq and I assume that these settings override even adaptive from bios ? If there is no harm I don't care, I have EVGA 750W G2 PSU).

Also, I'm waiting for gtx960 g1 4gb (this is my wife new rig) next Saturday so I can't really do gaming benchmarks which is most important, I see difference in PassMark and current score is 9050 (only cpu all tests). Is this ok ?


----------



## Pants536

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Before this started, I'd be able to do 4.5 @ 1.32V without seeing this behavior. Sure, there'd be the odd run where it was low, but most runs were consistently hovering around the same numbers. Tried 4.5 @ 1.35V once after I started getting this (lol, was too lazy to change voltage), and still saw the same thing. So idk, that could be right, but it might not be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Before this started, I'd be able to do 4.5 @ 1.32V without seeing this behavior. Sure, there'd be the odd run where it was low, but most runs were consistently hovering around the same numbers. Tried 4.5 @ 1.35V once after I started getting this (lol, was too lazy to change voltage), and still saw the same thing. So idk, that could be right, but it might not be.
> 
> *Edit: Yeah, no dice with that. Did 2 loops of x264 at 4.4 @ manual 1.35V, got 4.38fps first loop, and then 4.07 the second. Here's that log file too.
> 
> x264-log_123.rtf 1k .rtf file
> 
> 
> Its just weird oddities like this that really make me shake my head, the previous chartings I had were both at higher frequencies with less voltage, and I didn't see this behavior either.


I'm curious if you drop that V to 1.3 @ 4.4 what the result is (assuming it isn't too low V for your chip. 1.28 - 1.29 if you can), also what the result is at stock V and freq.


----------



## AlphaC

For hwbot rankings the highest with a everyday-usable setup (water/air rather than DICE/LN2/TEC) is 5.4GHz for i7-6700k (http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4012&cores=4#start=20#interval=20) and of those the highest with an everyday voltage ~1.4V is ~ 5.1Ghz (1.6V+ is not an everyday voltage...).

It seems to be the same for the i5-6600k as far as reasonable voltage goes: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4016&cores=4#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3

For all Skylake on water: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4016&cores=4#start=0#interval=20#familyId=344#coolingType=3
For all Skylake on air: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4016&cores=4#start=0#interval=20#familyId=344#coolingType=2
For all Skylake on AIO water: http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4016&start=20#interval=20#start=0#familyId=344#cores=4#coolingType=4

There is an outlier of *1.22V* for SAMBA's 5.4Ghz i7-6700k on a MSI Xpower but that may not be at the max frequency (may be idle voltage) , the same goes for SLINKYPC's 5.2Ghz [email protected] *1.167V* on an ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme. There's also bkayy's 5Ghz i7-6700k @*1.21V* on an ASUS Maximus VIII Hero and ncn_md's 5Ghz [email protected] on a MSI Z170A Gaming M5 , ksateaaa23's 5Ghz i7-6700k @1.335V on an ASUS Maximus VIII Hero,TheRedBaron's i5-6600k @1.066V on an ASUS Z170-A.

More inline with this thread there's Bigchrome's 5Ghz [email protected] on a Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Got it, thanks + rep


That's pretty much every post he makes lol


----------



## Pants536

@Darkwizzie Here's my submission for the chart.

Username: Pants536
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 4.5GHz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 100MHz
Cache Frequency: 4.3GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.300V
Vcore: 1.284V
FCLK: Reminder: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212 Evo
Stability Test: x264 16T 5h12m

Batch Number: Purchased 19/03/16 at NCIX Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. Didn't note the batch number.
Ram Speed: 2400MHz (15-15-15-35)
Ram Voltage: Stock 1.2V
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: F4 BIOS. Bitfenix Prodigy M case flipped upside down. Avg CPU Temp 67-70°C depending on environment.

4.5GHz was my max. Chip wouldn't stay stable at 4.6GHz. I haven't tweaked with the ram yet besides clocking it to up to the 2400MHz the sticks were made for.


----------



## The Pook

I'm at 4.45 stable now with most settings still on auto but I think that's my limit without changing 'em. No clear CMOS button and the battery is under the GPU so I only have patience to tweak for small bursts on this board... plus OC profiles don't save when you clear the CMOS even though my old Gigabyte board did. It has a save to flash drive option but that's too complicated









shouldn't complain, free mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Got it, thanks + rep


how you liking that z170 rig?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Out of curiosity how do you set your cpu fan profiles?
> 
> % at what temps and delay etc?


If tied to the cpu temp sensor (on die DTS) I use a short delay... I don't have many fans controlled by bios,. Ram fan reads a T-sensor stuck into or taped to the ram, Rad fans are on a 3 sec ramp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> That's pretty much every post he makes lol


it's reciprocal. give help, get help.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> HERO BIOS 1601
> Improve system stability
> 
> FYI...


FYI I did not encounter any problems so far after updating to 1601 using BIOS Flashback.
On ASUS RealBench some improvements overall on 1601 compared to 1504 & 1402.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pants536*
> 
> I'm curious if you drop that V to 1.3 @ 4.4 what the result is (assuming it isn't too low V for your chip. 1.28 - 1.29 if you can), also what the result is at stock V and freq.


Tried stock freq and voltage, got 4.01 and then 3.84 the next. So not as big of a drop, but still a drop that occurs. Though, I'm not sure if its part of the usual random variance in fps, or if its the same thing that's happening with the rest of the runs I've tested.

Inclined to think its the latter, because at previously known stable overclocks that did not produce the variable fps at the time I originally stressed them with x264 now produce the same effect. Definitely no downclocking occuring in any situation.

*Though, if I'm being honest, I'm starting to think about ignoring the amount of fps variance per run. Doing something like Cinebench R15 gives me results that are all within margin of error of each other, and I don't notice any downclocking, voltage fluctuations when I do these tests. Its still stable when I loop x264, when gaming, and I suppose that's what counts in the end.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how you liking that z170 rig?


It's flawless for me I love it.. the gaming performance is Awesome.. this cpu at stock faster than the 5820k @4.5ghz.. also this cpu stay under 50c even with fan speed at 500rpm









on the other Side, the bios is smooth not like the x99 Deluxe







the memory work at 3ghz without a single Tweak.. also this build look Fantastic not like the x99 Rig













Smoking fast build without any HDD


----------



## KixNGrins

Nice looking rig, Mr Dark!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Nice looking rig, Mr Dark!


Thanks bro


----------



## beasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't disable turbo mode and use turbo multipliers on say bclk 100. You'd need to run a high BCLK so that you are not using tiurbo multis. The highest non-turbo multi is 40 on your CPU. So enable turbo, disable speedstep and it will work as you want.


Thanks for the help. I have never overclocked on an unlocked chip (showing my age?)
Still needs much tweaking and crashes after about 30 mins in intel burn test but I can get it to 5GHz.
I have 1.45v set in the bios but get 1.264 V in CPUZ with LLC at level 3 if I remember rightly. Is almost 0.2 V of Vdroop normal with some LLC on? Seems a bit much to me.



Edit because I cant attach a pic -.-


----------



## StrongForce

Wow man then you have a super chip, what's the max LLC your board can go ? increase LLC and lower the voltages, can't believe you're at 1.264 at 5ghz that's insane..

You want minimum VROP and stable voltage, that's what LLC is for, but it also increase temps, on my board max LLC is even too much it seems (it overshoots a bit).

What cooler are you using ? good temps for the speed..

Also you should use Hwinfo it's very nice, and you can see the core temps, and alot more data









Damn these kind of 6700k golden samples make me want to upgrade to I7 ahha if there weren't Kabylake and Zen on the way.. I might have been tempted


----------



## beasty

Thanks. It does look like I got lucky. This is just payback for getting stuck with a Q6600 that would only do 3.2 GHz!

There are 8 levels of LLC on my mobo (Sabertooth mark 1) that I have not yet played about with. Black desert keeps stealing all my free time!

I have a custom water loop but its an ageing one at the moment. only a 240 rad but I am going to add another 280mm rad soon, a 7 year old D5 pump and an old XSPC RASA CPU block that I am sure needs some TLC, the face is rather oxidised atm so I will either clean it up soon or just get a newer block.

Thanks for the advice I will give Hwinfo a go. I have not done any overclocking for a while, Last CPU, i7 920 has been stable at 4.5GHz for almost 7 years so a lot has changed since then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasty*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have never overclocked on an unlocked chip (showing my age?)
> Still needs much tweaking and crashes after about 30 mins in intel burn test but I can get it to 5GHz.
> I have 1.45v set in the bios but get 1.264 V in CPUZ with LLC at level 3 if I remember rightly. Is almost 0.2 V of Vdroop normal with some LLC on? Seems a bit much to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit because I cant attach a pic -.-


If it's holding stable at 5.0 (what cache multi??) at <1.3V is a double gold chip (there are loons that would pay double for that sillycon







)

But - I'd be cautious with an OS-based voltage reading with that OC. Sabertooth does not have a probeit belt afaik, so a direct reading with a DMM is tricky. That said, I would not decrease the vdroop unless you need to. If using manual voltage control (fixed vcore) Idle voltage is meaningless (no power, no current, no worries). It is load and partial load voltage that matters. If a light load raises vcore above what you set in bios, post back. Otherwise, do your stability testing and enjoy. I'd put IBT away and use x264 as Wizzie describes in the OP. His stability protocols are very well thought out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Wow man then you have a super chip, what's the max LLC your board can go ? increase LLC and lower the voltages, can't believe you're at 1.264 at 5ghz that's insane..
> 
> *You want minimum VROP and stable voltage, that's what LLC is for, but it also increase temps, on my board max LLC is even too much it seems (it overshoots a bit).
> 
> *What cooler are you using ? good temps for the speed..
> 
> Also you should use Hwinfo it's very nice, and you can see the core temps, and alot more data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn these kind of 6700k golden samples make me want to upgrade to I7 ahha if there weren't Kabylake and Zen on the way.. I might have been tempted


that is not what LLC and vdroop is for. It is incorporated into voltage rails that experience large swings in current to compensate for load-change induced voltage overshoot and undershoot (like vcore on z170 and VCCIN on x99). This is not a voltage swing you can see with anything but an oscilloscope and ideally an Intel socket tool. Transient load line overshoot will degrade a circuit - vdroop is your friend.


----------



## orlfman

hey guys i have a few questions.

sometimes when i watch hwinfo i see my 6700k's vid spike to 1.4v's but my vcore generally doesn't go over 1.32v's.

i know the guide says "vid is the voltage the processor requests and vid is not useful. only pay attention to vcore since vcore is the amount of voltage the processor is using" but if vid isn't useful then why is it present at all? let alone, if my processor generally doesn't go over 1.32v's then why would my 6700k request 1.4v's?

with offset voltage. right now i'm running my 6700k @ 4.2ghz with a offset voltage set to -0.100. my vcore in bios lists 1.28v's and when running stress benchmarks such as prime9 - 1.29v's, ibt - 1.31v's, linx - 1.31v's and aida - 1.31v's. i've seen 1.34v's the max before just from running a lot of stuff in the background at once and leaving hwinfo running in the background monitoring.

my question about offset voltage is:
does 1.3v's sound right for 4.2ghz? i ask because i see people running 4.4ghz+ at 1.3v's and above. i feel like i can go lower but i can't find anyone else running 4.2ghz overclocks really. i've seen some claim they can run it at 1.24v's but that seems incredibly low considering my 6700k (i've used two 6700k's so far and both have been around the same) wants to run at 1.26 - 1.28v's at stock 4ghz when voltage is set to auto and turbo is off. i've seen auto voltage hit 1.36v's at stock 4ghz with turbo on. thats actually the reason why i set the offset to a value of -0.100 because i didn't want it to spike that high.

is a -0.100 a high value? don't know much about negative offsets since generally those i see running offset usually have a positive one.

and..

main reason why i am using offset voltage is because i have c-states on and eist to drop the voltage when the system is idle. i set windows power settings to performance so my 6700k is always clocked at 4.2ghz, but the voltage still drops at idle. usual goes down to 0.650 - 0.850v's. is this bad? should i have it set to balanced and let it drop frequency at the same time voltage drops or is it safe to let voltage drop without dropping frequency?

if its ok to drop voltage at idle and not frequency, then why drop frequency at all? whats the benefit of dropping frequency along with voltage?

sorry for the wall of questions and i appreciate the help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> hey guys i have a few questions.
> 
> sometimes when i watch hwinfo i see my 6700k's vid spike to 1.4v's but my vcore generally doesn't go over 1.32v's.
> 
> i know the guide says "vid is the voltage the processor requests and vid is not useful. only pay attention to vcore since vcore is the amount of voltage the processor is using" but if vid isn't useful then why is it present at all? let alone, if my processor generally doesn't go over 1.32v's then why would my 6700k request 1.4v's?
> 
> with offset voltage. right now i'm running my 6700k @ 4.2ghz with a offset voltage set to -0.100. my vcore in bios lists 1.28v's and when running stress benchmarks such as prime9 - 1.29v's, ibt - 1.31v's, linx - 1.31v's and aida - 1.31v's. i've seen 1.34v's the max before just from running a lot of stuff in the background at once and leaving hwinfo running in the background monitoring.
> 
> my question about offset voltage is:
> does 1.3v's sound right for 4.2ghz? i ask because i see people running 4.4ghz+ at 1.3v's and above. i feel like i can go lower but i can't find anyone else running 4.2ghz overclocks really. i've seen some claim they can run it at 1.24v's but that seems incredibly low considering my 6700k (i've used two 6700k's so far and both have been around the same) wants to run at 1.26 - 1.28v's at stock 4ghz when voltage is set to auto and turbo is off. i've seen auto voltage hit 1.36v's at stock 4ghz with turbo on. thats actually the reason why i set the offset to a value of -0.100 because i didn't want it to spike that high.
> 
> is a -0.100 a high value? don't know much about negative offsets since generally those i see running offset usually have a positive one.
> 
> and..
> 
> main reason why i am using offset voltage is because i have c-states on and eist to drop the voltage when the system is idle. i set windows power settings to performance so my 6700k is always clocked at 4.2ghz, but the voltage still drops at idle. usual goes down to 0.650 - 0.850v's. is this bad? should i have it set to balanced and let it drop frequency at the same time voltage drops or is it safe to let voltage drop without dropping frequency?
> 
> if its ok to drop voltage at idle and not frequency, then why drop frequency at all? whats the benefit of dropping frequency along with voltage?
> 
> sorry for the wall of questions and i appreciate the help.


Once you exceed the max turbo cpu frequency, VID exists, but is not relevant since the cpu is operating outside specifications. I'm unsure whether or not Intel validates VIDs outside the specified operating range. That said...

you can do all you are trying to do with c-states and offset by using ADAPTIVE voltage.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Once you exceed the max turbo cpu frequency, VID exists, but is not relevant since the cpu is operating outside specifications. I'm unsure whether or not Intel validates VIDs outside the specified operating range. That said...
> 
> you can do all you are trying to do with c-states and offset by using ADAPTIVE voltage.


so does vcore have to match vid? i mean would a 4.2ghz overclock truly need anything higher than 1.3vs? this vid vs vcore stuff if so confusing lol.

i have thought about using adaptive but i've herd to many horror stories of adaptive not working correctly. i remember seeing a few posts from users with asus z170 boards a few months ago complaining about adaptive not working and causing their cpu's to draw 1.5vs just playing games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> so does vcore have to match vid? i mean would a 4.2ghz overclock truly need anything higher than 1.3vs? this vid vs vcore stuff if so confusing lol.
> 
> i have thought about using adaptive but i've herd to many horror stories of adaptive not working correctly. i remember seeing a few posts from users with asus z170 boards a few months ago complaining about adaptive not working and causing their cpu's to draw 1.5vs just playing games.


4.2 on what processor? a 6700K? That's stock, Auto voltage = VID is fine.. if it it too low, then the CPU is not stable at stock settings and should be returned under warranty. Once you EXCEED the max turbo frequency it is operating outside of specifications and VID is useful to offset from or add turbo voltage to. This is why for O and A we want the cpu and vrm to communicate (CPUSVID auto or enabled) whereas with manual or override, CPUSVID should be disabled since you are controlling the voltage an ignoring VID.

btw - most 6700K's run at least 1.3V at stock settings under load.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i have thought about using adaptive but i've herd to many horror stories of adaptive not working correctly. i remember seeing a few posts from users with asus z170 boards a few months ago complaining about adaptive not working and causing their cpu's to draw 1.5vs just playing games.


That was an adaptive voltage bug that was introduced into the BIOSes. Stick to any ASUS bios up to 901, and 1402 and anything past that. Avoid any BIOS in between 0901 and 1402, the adaptive voltage is usually borked around there and the BIOSes listed are some of the most stable as well.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4.2 on what processor? a 6700K? That's stock, Auto voltage = VID is fine.. if it it too low, then the CPU is not stable at stock settings and should be returned under warranty. Once you EXCEED the max turbo frequency it is operating outside of specifications and VID is useful to offset from or add turbo voltage to. This is why for O and A we want the cpu and vrm to communicate (CPUSVID auto or enabled) whereas with manual or override, CPUSVID should be disabled since you are controlling the voltage an ignoring VID.
> 
> btw - most 6700K's run at least 1.3V at stock settings under load.


I went ahead and disabled turbo, eist, c-states, dropped multi down to 40, and set voltage to auto and the bios is setting my voltage to 1.23v's.

If I do everything above but have turbo on, even with multi locked to 40, bios sets voltage to 1.28v's. So I guess turbo auto add's 0.5v's to stock. If I set multi to 42 it sets voltage to 1.34v's with the same settings.

So I need to disable svid if I manually overclock? I'll try that later tonight when I get home and run something like x264 loop for an hour or so.

I miss the core 2 days of overclocking. Cpus's came with a predefined stock voltage so you knew where to start. Just up fsb and voltage.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> That was an adaptive voltage bug that was introduced into the BIOSes. Stick to any ASUS bios up to 901, and 1402 and anything past that. Avoid any BIOS in between 0901 and 1402, the adaptive voltage is usually borked around there and the BIOSes listed are some of the most stable as well.


oooo alright. my gene has 1501 and i see 1601 got released. so i'll try it out when i get everything figured out and might upgrade to the latest 1601 if its better.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> edit:
> oooo alright. my gene has 1501 and i see 1601 got released. so i'll try it out when i get everything figured out and might upgrade to the latest 1601 if its better.


Nice nice, 1601 is a good place to be at, I think it contains the microcode patch for the Skylake instruction bug that was in the tech news a while back ago.


----------



## blackhole2013

Love my new 6700k got it ddr4 3400 4.8 ghz 1.38v stable ... well almost 4.8 its like 4.795 cause to run my ram at 3400 for some reason my gigabyte gaming 7 mobo needs to run 102 base clock to run the ram at 3400 which i dont get if i want 4.8 ghz flat my ram will only run at 3333 mhz i don't get it why does this happen . but man that m2 ssd is so sweet 2.5 gbs read 1.5 gbs write from such a small ssd i put on my motherboard ..


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Nice nice, 1601 is a good place to be at, I think it contains the microcode patch for the Skylake instruction bug that was in the tech news a while back ago.


That came a few patches ago didnt it?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beasty*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I have never overclocked on an unlocked chip (showing my age?)
> Still needs much tweaking and crashes after about 30 mins in intel burn test but I can get it to 5GHz.
> I have 1.45v set in the bios but get 1.264 V in CPUZ with LLC at level 3 if I remember rightly. Is almost 0.2 V of Vdroop normal with some LLC on? Seems a bit much to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit because I cant attach a pic -.-


Awesome sample to be anywhere near 5ghz at those voltages.

Only thing is your using the old linX instructions. I would not trust that as a stress test. My 4.7 OC is 212 Gflops average. Problem is heat is insane. 85+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Nice nice, 1601 is a good place to be at, I think it contains the microcode patch for the Skylake instruction bug that was in the tech news a while back ago.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> That came a few patches ago didnt it?


The Intel MC update was pushed via windows update if you have not flashed to a bios containing it. Windows MC update will not show up in bios.. but registers correctly (and runs correctly) in windows - and can be seen with AID64.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> so does vcore have to match vid? i mean would a 4.2ghz overclock truly need anything higher than 1.3vs? this vid vs vcore stuff if so confusing lol.


All CPUs come from the factory with a voltage table that matches a frequency to voltage. They are all different, so you really can't compare yours to anyone else's, to any great extent. Really, just forget about VID.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> I went ahead and disabled turbo, eist, c-states, dropped multi down to 40, and set voltage to auto and the bios is setting my voltage to 1.23v's.
> 
> If I do everything above but have turbo on, even with multi locked to 40, bios sets voltage to 1.28v's. So I guess turbo auto add's 0.5v's to stock. If I set multi to 42 it sets voltage to 1.34v's with the same settings.
> 
> So I need to disable svid if I manually overclock? I'll try that later tonight when I get home and run something like x264 loop for an hour or so.
> 
> I miss the core 2 days of overclocking. Cpus's came with a predefined stock voltage so you knew where to start. Just up fsb and voltage.


Again, they are all different, so I wouldn't really worry about what it does with auto voltage, unless you just want to get a baseline, which I guess can be somewhat useful. What is your goal? This platform is really easy to overclock, it's just a little bit different from old stuff.

IMO, the only things you really need to change to get a decent OC are LLC, multi, voltage, and xmp. If you want to REALLY start dialing it in, then disabling eist, c-states, and all that other stuff can help you eek out a little more, but I'm not sure that's what you are really after.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The Intel MC update was pushed via windows update if you have not flashed to a bios containing it. Windows MC update will not show up in bios.. but registers correctly (and runs correctly) in windows - and can be seen with AID64.


Ahh, got ya. Ive flashed a couple of times since and updated win 10 ofc.

Where in AIDA can I check anyhow?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ahh, got ya. Ive flashed a couple of times since and updated win 10 ofc.
> 
> Where in AIDA can I check anyhow?


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> That is a big jump, but not unreasonable. That voltage is perfectly safe. Are you using XMP? Manual voltage or adaptive, etc?
> 
> When dialing in a CPU OC, I would leave RAM on auto (i.e. stock 2133Mhz), and just focus on CPU.


I'm using adaptive mode. If I set XMP i can't do enable manual overclocking.

Tried RAM on auto but thought it was wierd that they needed 1.35volt when they were bought as 1.2volt sticks. (hyperx 2666mhz)..

I can do 4.7ghz with 1.41V which is a tad to high for my personal taste.


----------



## orlfman

would there be any particular reason why LLC affects offset differently than manual voltage?

with c-states off, when i set voltage to a manual of 1.344v's with a LLC at level 1 my voltage under load with either intel burn test or AIDIA64 drops down to 1.26 - 1.28v's. if i set it to level 5 it rises to 1.34v's.

when i set voltage to offset with a -0.005 with a LLC at level 1 my voltage is 1.34v's. if i set LLC to level 3 my voltage is 1.37v's. what i find interesting is that my vcore appears to be hire than what the vid is requesting. when i run intel burn test (ram size set to 10240) and monitor with hwinfo, vid requests 1.31v's while vcore reports 1.34v's with a level 1 LLC.

also adaptive doesn't appear to be working. i have c-states on (except c6, c7, and c8), turbo on, speedstep on, svid enabled, turbo voltage set to 1.32v's with a offset +0.005. when i boot into windows and go under load my voltage is 1.2v's.

windows is set to high performance. when i switch to balance adaptive still behaves the same.

my gene has the latest 1601 bios installed. before i updated to 1601 i had 1504 installed and 1504 bios behaved the same with adaptive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> would there be any particular reason why LLC affects offset differently than manual voltage?
> 
> with c-states off, when i set voltage to a manual of 1.344v's with a LLC at level 1 my voltage under load with either intel burn test or AIDIA64 drops down to 1.26 - 1.28v's. if i set it to level 5 it rises to 1.34v's.
> 
> when i set voltage to offset with a -0.005 with a LLC at level 1 my voltage is 1.34v's. if i set LLC to level 3 my voltage is 1.37v's. what i find interesting is that my vcore appears to be hire than what the vid is requesting. when i run intel burn test (ram size set to 10240) and monitor with hwinfo, vid requests 1.31v's while vcore reports 1.34v's with a level 1 LLC.
> 
> also adaptive doesn't appear to be working. i have c-states on (except c6, c7, and c8), turbo on, speedstep on, svid enabled, turbo voltage set to 1.32v's with a offset +0.005. when i boot into windows and go under load my voltage is 1.2v's.
> 
> windows is set to high performance. when i switch to balance adaptive still behaves the same.
> 
> my gene has the latest 1601 bios installed. before i updated to 1601 i had 1504 installed and 1504 bios behaved the same with adaptive.


with the same multipliers as you used above...
When using adaptive: try disabling c-states, cpusvid - auto, vrm spreadspectrum - disabled, LLC a bit higher, try 4 or 5, offset = 0.005V, turbo = 1.32V, windows power plan to balanced. what is the idle vcore in windows (from cpuZ)? Then start x264 or IBT (not the best to use really) what is the cpuZ reading in the second loop - it should vary within each loop's run. Or better yet, AID64 stress test (and capture the voltage graph window - post that here).


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the same multipliers as you used above...
> When using adaptive: try disabling c-states, cpusvid - auto, vrm spreadspectrum - disabled, LLC a bit higher, try 4 or 5, offset = 0.005V, turbo = 1.32V, windows power plan to balanced. what is the idle vcore in windows (from cpuZ)? Then start x264 or IBT (not the best to use really) what is the cpuZ reading in the second loop - it should vary within each loop's run. Or better yet, AID64 stress test (and capture the voltage graph window - post that here).


i got it working.

i went ahead did a cmos reset.

set the following bios settings:
xmp profile
asus enhanced stuff disabled
sync all cores
multi to x43
svid enabled
LLC level 3
turbo on
speedstep on
cstates enabled except c6, c7, and c8 disabled
adaptive mode on
1.35v turbo voltage
+0.005 offset

and now its working. so yeah i needed the multi set higher than 42.

now i just have to bump up LLC because in AIDA64 i see my voltage dropping down to 1.312v's. going to try level 5.

i'm assuming 1.35v's should be plenty for 4.3ghz.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> now i just have to bump up LLC because in AIDA64 i see my voltage dropping down to 1.312v's. going to try level 5.
> 
> i'm assuming 1.35v's should be plenty for 4.3ghz.


LLC 4 and 5 seem to be the sweet spot. I personally like LLC level 5.

1.35v is plenty for 4.7Ghz on a lot of chips (including mine).


----------



## mandrix

When running 4.8, I like to set LLC 3 as it gives me a little vdroop. I have to set the vcore slightly higher but under load I actually see a little lower vcore with my cpu compared to setting a lower vcore and LLC 4 or 5.
Not talking massive differences but it makes me feel better to have a little vdroop.


----------



## The Pook

LLC5 for when I need the voltage to be as close to as what I pick but LLC4 is closest without going over. 6 and 7 go overboard for me.

Haven't played with it much except stock cooling and mild OCs but all I worked out so far.


----------



## loctuantran

Mine runs at 4.7 with 1.375 V. During ibt it go up to 96C. Is it too high? I have a custom loop


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> *LLC5 for when I need the voltage to be as close to as what I pick* but LLC4 is closest without going over. 6 and 7 go overboard for me.
> 
> Haven't played with it much except stock cooling and mild OCs but all I worked out so far.


that is not doing what you think. the voltage excursion on load change is well above what you set in bios.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is not doing what you think. the voltage excursion on load change is well above what you set in bios.


que?

I didn't say anything about what LLC was for or what it did I just said I use LLC5 because it helped keep vCore at a max of 1.45v when I picked 1.425v. I was running the stock cooler until earlier today but now I could care less about max vcore as long as it's not gonna melt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> que?
> 
> I didn't say anything about what LLC was for or what it did I just said I use LLC5 because it helped keep vCore at a max of 1.45v when I picked 1.425v. I was running the stock cooler until earlier today but now I could care less about max vcore as long as it's not gonna melt.


yup - that's my point. We see a steady voltage (even reading directly with a DMM off the caps or a MB readpoint). At stock voltage the load-transient voltage excursion is an ~70mV limitation for MB manufacturers. With an OC at say, 1.45V, the V_ovs is unknown, but certainly higher. And you cannot see this load-line overshoot w/o special equip. that's all.
I'm sure you know this.









table 7.2

desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file


----------



## The Pook

It sounds smarter than what my BIOS tells me says that it does on the LLC settings screen.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> When running 4.8, I like to set LLC 3 as it gives me a little vdroop. I have to set the vcore slightly higher but under load I actually see a little lower vcore with my cpu compared to setting a lower vcore and LLC 4 or 5.
> Not talking massive differences but it makes me feel better to have a little vdroop.


Awesome, I decided to test out some LLC3 with a higher vcore. 1.45 at the moment but using 4.8ghz. 1.42 under load.

Temps are peaking at 68 and it seems like I am going to be stable for 50 loops x264!

Thanks dude, first time ive been able to actually stabilize 4.8! Without going too high voltage or temps. Not sure why I didnt consider lowering LLC last time...


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The Intel MC update was pushed via windows update if you have not flashed to a bios containing it. Windows MC update will not show up in bios.. but registers correctly (and runs correctly) in windows - and can be seen with AID64.


That is very interesting. There was a big debate on a Youtube channel about the microcode update to kill the non K overclocking. The guy who runs the channel swore up and down that it was not possible to apply that type of microcode through a windows update, only through the BIOS. The other guy was like oh yes it is possible.


----------



## error-id10t

It's possible of course but I'm honestly not sure it's actually been done, at least on Windows 10. The file is still from October 2015 and hasn't changed.. I can find a heap of MC in there for other boards besides skylake but it's a PITA to go through and easy enough to miss.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tone1492*
> 
> That is very interesting. There was a big debate on a Youtube channel about the microcode update to kill the non K overclocking. The guy who runs the channel swore up and down that it was not possible to apply that type of microcode through a windows update, only through the BIOS. The other guy was like oh yes it is possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's possible of course but I'm honestly not sure it's actually been done, at least on Windows 10. The file is still from October 2015 and hasn't changed.. I can find a heap of MC in there for other boards besides skylake but it's a PITA to go through and easy enough to miss.


didn't you also verify the MC fix regarding p95 and the specific FTT failure issue?


----------



## Stige

Meh a mediocre 6600K I got it seems, or bad really. 1.512V at 4.8GHz and 4th Core still crashes in Prime








Or just get that watchdog timeout error.


----------



## Stige

I swapped over to offset after finding stable voltages and now the CPU is stuck at 45x when max is clearly 47x... what the fak.

EDIT: Only way I can get it to run at the max multiplier is to force constant voltage (Override mode)...
I had this exact same issue when I built a 6600K PC for my friend like 2 weeks ago, but the issue just fixed itself suddenly... Not for me though, I have tried every single combination of settings propably.

If I use anything but override mode for voltage, the CPU doesn't run at full speed...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Meh a mediocre 6600K I got it seems, or bad really. 1.512V at 4.8GHz and 4th Core still crashes in Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just get that watchdog timeout error.


I'm not sure that is mediocre, you're just rinsing it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't you also verify the MC fix regarding p95 and the specific FTT failure issue?


It's certainly fixed, agree there but I think for us specifically it's via the BIOS MC file. Of course it'd be easy to confirm by putting an old one there, flashing it and seeing what was shown.. but I'm looking forwards and thinking of putting 88 on now


----------



## Nicholars

Darkwizzle your overclocking threads are so great, just wanted to say that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Darkwizzle your overclocking threads are so great, just wanted to say that.


Thanks


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I stopped mine at 1.375v 4.7ghz stable overnight with x264 test. I tried 1.41v at 4.8 and it wasn't stable. I'd rather lose out on 100mhz than have to start jacking up voltage for such a small difference. This is on a 6700k.


----------



## MK-Professor

at stock the 6700K in the bios was v1.25 and under 100% load on the cpu-z it show v1.37









now at 4.6GHz I set the voltage at v1.36 and under 100% load on the cpu-z it show v1.36

is that normal?

right now I am ruining x264 16T, 30 minutes have past so far without a crash, temps sitting around 75C, is that a sign that it is stable enough ?


----------



## Majentrix

Got my 6600k to 4.7GHz at 1.38 volts. The chip absolutely refuses to do 4.8GHz no matter what voltage or OC tricks I use.
I guess I'm happy with what I've got, I barely need the horsepower the i5 has at stock.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I swapped over to offset after finding stable voltages and now the CPU is stuck at 45x when max is clearly 47x... what the fak.
> 
> EDIT: Only way I can get it to run at the max multiplier is to force constant voltage (Override mode)...
> I had this exact same issue when I built a 6600K PC for my friend like 2 weeks ago, but the issue just fixed itself suddenly... Not for me though, I have tried every single combination of settings propably.
> 
> If I use anything but override mode for voltage, the CPU doesn't run at full speed...


Anyone got any insighg why this might happen?

Also what settings I need on for sleep to work properly? I have had this weird issue few times that PC starts from sleep and shutdowns instantly in like 30 seconds. Then boots again and settings in bios are reset...

Mobo is MSI Z170A Gaming Carbon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Anyone got any insighg why this might happen?
> 
> Also what settings I need on for sleep to work properly? I have had this weird issue few times that P*C starts from sleep and shutdowns instantly in like 30 seconds. Then boots again and settings in bios are reset...*
> 
> Mobo is MSI Z170A Gaming Carbon.


if this is happening at stock settings (after a clr cmos) the cpu is borked. Otherwise this is typical of an unstable overclock.


----------



## Silent Scone

My Impact gaming system is short a good GPU and DC pump at the moment but it's saved a great deal of space over my 900D. Thinking of picking up a 970 on the cheap to tide me over till Pascal. I had a 1600w EVGA Supernova spare so it's sporting that. Massive overkill for a single GPU system lol.

@Jpmboy don't have any GPU for sale by any chance?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Impact gaming system is short a good GPU and DC pump at the moment but it's saved a great deal of space over my 900D. Thinking of picking up a 970 on the cheap to tide me over till Pascal. I had a 1600w EVGA Supernova spare so it's sporting that. Massive overkill for a single GPU system lol.
> 
> @Jpmboy don't have any GPU for sale by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quality Looking build.









I honestly cannot wait for pascal. Its taking too long. I dont want to order my oculus until I change my 770 sli. 2gb vram on them bleh.


----------



## tone1492

Beautiful build I definitely agree with going with an upper mid range GPU to hold you over till Pascal/ Polaris.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Impact gaming system is short a good GPU and DC pump at the moment but it's saved a great deal of space over my 900D. Thinking of picking up a 970 on the cheap to tide me over till Pascal. I had a 1600w EVGA Supernova spare so it's sporting that. Massive overkill for a single GPU system lol.
> 
> @Jpmboy don't have any GPU for sale by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


erm...









ASUS 960 mini
EVGA 980Ti KPE (81%)
Asus 980Ti Poseidon (great card! 79%)
Tesla c-class
R9 295x2
GTX 550Ti
R9 230 (or is it a 260?)
2 GTX TitanX


----------



## Silent Scone

@JpmboyDamn lol, collection there. How much for the 295x2? Pm me!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Quality Looking build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly cannot wait for pascal. Its taking too long. I dont want to order my oculus until I change my 770 sli. 2gb vram on them bleh.


You will struggle with those for sure. 980Ti would be my shout as a minimum


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My Impact gaming system is short a good GPU and DC pump at the moment but it's saved a great deal of space over my 900D.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of picking up a 970 on the cheap to tide me over till Pascal. I had a 1600w EVGA Supernova spare so it's sporting that. Massive overkill for a single GPU system lol.
> 
> @Jpmboy don't have any GPU for sale by any chance?


Nice build


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Nice build


Thanks! Love the ITX form factor - 4000mhz memory clock in such a small package


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You will struggle with those for sure. 980Ti would be my shout as a minimum


Yeah I agree, it was ok on the dev kit when I had it but have always been intending on upgrading for the Oculus consumer version. Holding out for the 1080 then ill order my oculus, may wait until they bundle the hand controllers like Vive.

1080 then another 1080 a year down the line if the nvidia 3d sli malarkey is worth it.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I swapped over to offset after finding stable voltages and now the CPU is stuck at 45x when max is clearly 47x... what the fak.
> 
> EDIT: Only way I can get it to run at the max multiplier is to force constant voltage (Override mode)...
> I had this exact same issue when I built a 6600K PC for my friend like 2 weeks ago, but the issue just fixed itself suddenly... Not for me though, I have tried every single combination of settings propably.
> 
> If I use anything but override mode for voltage, the CPU doesn't run at full speed...


Still wondering what might be causing this.. issue...


----------



## sofakng

Do most Skylake chips have an overclocking wall that is very difficult to pass?

For example, my i7-6700k is able to reach 4.7 GHz at 1.325v (manual voltage, LLC 5). I've run the x264 stress test for around 15 hours and so far no problem at all.

However, I've went as high as 1.38v attempting to reach 4.8 GHz but it's very unstable. x264 crashes after a few loops, AIDA64 reports system instability and I've even had Windows 10 BSOD.

I think I'm going to give up on 4.8 GHz because it seems like the increase in voltage is not worth the extra 100 MHz but I just wanted to see if this was normal.

I also haven't touched the RAM or XMP profile yet but I wanted to make sure my CPU frequency/ratio was stable first.

(EDIT: It looks like HardOCP had a similar problem so I guess what I'm seeing is normal?)


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Do most Skylake chips have an overclocking wall that is very difficult to pass?
> 
> For example, my i7-6700k is able to reach 4.7 GHz at 1.325v (manual voltage, LLC 5). I've run the x264 stress test for around 15 hours and so far no problem at all.
> 
> However, I've went as high as 1.38v attempting to reach 4.8 GHz but it's very unstable. x264 crashes after a few loops, AIDA64 reports system instability and I've even had Windows 10 BSOD.
> 
> I think I'm going to give up on 4.8 GHz because it seems like the increase in voltage is not worth the extra 100 MHz but I just wanted to see if this was normal.


1.38V is still low though. So why would you not push further?

Mine kinda does the same though.

4.7GHz is stable at ~1.44V but even at 1.52V, I can't get 4.8GHz to be stable... Very unlucky to get such a crappy CPU


----------



## sofakng

Is it worth it to keep going for the extra 100 or maybe 200 MHz I might be able to achieve? (I don't know, I'm honestly asking)

Also, this is my second chip. I know it's bad to return chips due to overclocking performance, but my first chip was running 1.4v at the stock 4.2 GHz and the ASUS AI Suite auto-overclock actually _down-clocked_ the CPU because it was so bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Is it worth it to keep going for the extra 100 or maybe 200 MHz I might be able to achieve? (I don't know, I'm honestly asking)
> 
> Also, this is my second chip. I know it's bad to return chips due to overclocking performance, but my first chip was running 1.4v at the stock 4.2 GHz and the ASUS AI Suite auto-overclock actually _down-clocked_ the CPU because it was so bad.


first, what max temps are you getting in x264 @ 4.7. And what cache clock are you running?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Is it worth it to keep going for the extra 100 or maybe 200 MHz I might be able to achieve? (I don't know, I'm honestly asking)
> 
> Also, this is my second chip. I know it's bad to return chips due to overclocking performance, but my first chip was running 1.4v at the stock 4.2 GHz and the ASUS AI Suite auto-overclock actually _down-clocked_ the CPU because it was so bad.


Why settle for anything less than what you can achieve? Isn't that the whole point of overclocking? For me anyway atleast. I like to get the max out of all my parts. This time I won't bother running the CPU at 1.52V though as it doesn't work at 4.8GHz so settling for 4.7GHz
















Mind you I did run my 3570K at 1.52V and higher for about 3 years and it didn't show any degradation until about 2½ years in. I think anything at 1.5V or below will not show any meaningful degradation over the time period you will use the CPU for.

But damn these Skylakes run cool, highest I can get it at ~1.44-1.45V is 57C on one Core and rest are 48-52C. Even at 1.52V I'm not sure I saw it break even 60C but the tests didn't last long enough.
My 3570K used to do about ~65C at 1.52V out of the box.


----------



## sofakng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> first, what max temps are you getting in x264 @ 4.7. And what cache clock are you running?


I'd have to double-check, but I think I was running around 60 - 62 degrees? (Noctua NH-D15 cooler)

The cache clock should be default. I've reset my BIOS to optimized defaults (ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard), changed the CPU Ratio to 47 (sync all cores), and the CPU Voltage to manual at 1.325v. I didn't change anything else yet.

What should my next steps be? I was going to enable the XMP profile and do another 12 - 24 hour test with x264?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Why settle for anything less than what you can achieve? Isn't that the whole point of overclocking? For me anyway atleast. I like to get the max out of all my parts. This time I won't bother running the CPU at 1.52V though as it doesn't work at 4.8GHz so settling for 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I did run my 3570K at 1.52V and higher for about 3 years and it didn't show any degradation until about 2½ years in. I think anything at 1.5V or below will not show any meaningful degradation over the time period you will use the CPU for.
> 
> But damn these Skylakes run cool, highest I can get it at ~1.44-1.45V is 57C on one Core and rest are 48-52C. Even at 1.52V I'm not sure I saw it break even 60C but the tests didn't last long enough.
> My 3570K used to do about ~65C at 1.52V out of the box.


Yeah, I understand what you're saying but how are your temperatures so low? Are you using water cooling? I also want 100% stability with the system. I'd rather sacrifice a little speed to have something completely rock solid...


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> I'd have to double-check, but I think I was running around 60 - 62 degrees? (Noctua NH-D15 cooler)
> 
> The cache clock should be default. I've reset my BIOS to optimized defaults (ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard), changed the CPU Ratio to 47 (sync all cores), and the CPU Voltage to manual at 1.325v. I didn't change anything else yet.
> 
> What should my next steps be? I was going to enable the XMP profile and do another 12 - 24 hour test with x264?
> Yeah, I understand what you're saying but how are your temperatures so low? Are you using water cooling? I also want 100% stability with the system. I'd rather sacrifice a little speed to have something completely rock solid...


Yeah it's a custom loop + delidded. But even when I built a 6600K system for my friend with some crappy CLC he had ordered and without delidding, the temps were a lot lower than Ivy ever was. His system runs at 1.4V and barely breaks 75C without delidding which is amazing if you ask me.


----------



## Slendermang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> But damn these Skylakes run cool, highest I can get it at ~1.44-1.45V is 57C on one Core and rest are 48-52C. Even at 1.52V I'm not sure I saw it break even 60C but the tests didn't last long enough.
> My 3570K used to do about ~65C at 1.52V out of the box.


Just for clarification is the OP out of date? I was under the assumption the safest to increase the voltage to for long term OC use is 1.45v? What kind of life expectancy could one look forward to at above that voltage. I've been trying to get my 6600k stable at 4.7 but I'm afraid to cross that boundary in the voltage as I want the CPU to last a while, heat is barely a factor in my case, it'll get to 50's~ at highest.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slendermang*
> 
> Just for clarification is the OP out of date? I was under the assumption the safest to increase the voltage to for long term OC use is 1.45v? What kind of life expectancy could one look forward to at above that voltage. I've been trying to get my 6600k stable at 4.7 but I'm afraid to cross that boundary in the voltage as I want the CPU to last a while, heat is barely a factor in my case, it'll get to 50's~ at highest.


This is just my personal experience. My 3570K ran as high as 1.58V for several months before I noticed my motherboard back then was reporting the voltage completely wrong.
I think if you go to 1.52V tops, your CPU should last 3+ years without any signs of degradation.

But someone will soon come and go "hurrdurr anything past 1.4V is dangerous" and stuff like that








It's not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> I'd have to double-check, but I think I was running around 60 - 62 degrees? (Noctua NH-D15 cooler)
> 
> The cache clock should be default. I've reset my BIOS to optimized defaults (ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard), changed the CPU Ratio to 47 (sync all cores), and the CPU Voltage to manual at 1.325v. I didn't change anything else yet.
> 
> What should my next steps be? I was going to enable the XMP profile and do another 12 - 24 hour test with x264?
> Yeah, I understand what you're saying but how are your temperatures so low? Are you using water cooling? I also want 100% stability with the system. I'd rather sacrifice a little speed to have something completely rock solid...


First, look thru the guides *HERE*

when you runbb up in the 4.7+ range you really should ytake control of LLC, phase power.. etc. Raja's guides will help, so can folks in thaty (and this) thread once you got the basics of the architecture down.









x264 does not test your ram oC at all. look *HERE*


----------



## sofakng

Thanks! I'm actually using LLC Level 5 already.

However, I just tried AIDA64 Extreme (FPU only) and it had a system error within a few seconds. I thought x264 was more stressful than AIDA? (I ran x264 for 15 hours without any errors or crashes, but AIDA64 crashed within a few seconds)

Anyways, I guess my 4.7 GHz @ 1.325v isn't stable after all. I guess it's back to the testing board...


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> This is just my personal experience. My 3570K ran as high as 1.58V for several months before I noticed my motherboard back then was reporting the voltage completely wrong.
> I think if you go to 1.52V tops, your CPU should last 3+ years without any signs of degradation.
> 
> But someone will soon come and go "hurrdurr anything past 1.4V is dangerous" and stuff like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.


I degraded my chip in less than a year at 1.42v/2.15v vccin on 4670k. Depends on how much you actually used your chip.



> Originally Posted by *Slendermang*
> 
> Just for clarification is the OP out of date? I was under the assumption the safest to increase the voltage to for long term OC use is 1.45v? What kind of life expectancy could one look forward to at above that voltage. I've been trying to get my 6600k stable at 4.7 but I'm afraid to cross that boundary in the voltage as I want the CPU to last a while, heat is barely a factor in my case, it'll get to 50's~ at highest.


Nobody KNOWS what is or isn't safe. By the time the data is in on some level, Skylake is already obsolete. It's also in my interest to be somewhat conservative. How many pitchforks will I have outside if people's chips start degrading?



> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Thanks! I'm actually using LLC Level 5 already.
> 
> However, I just tried AIDA64 Extreme (FPU only) and it had a system error within a few seconds. I thought x264 was more stressful than AIDA? (I ran x264 for 15 hours without any errors or crashes, but AIDA64 crashed within a few seconds)


x264 is more stressful than Aida full suit, and all combinations except from FPU only. I'm not sure if FPU only is the best way to test stability.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I degraded my chip in less than a year at 1.42v/2.15v vccin on 4670k. Depends on how much you actually used your chip.
> Nobody KNOWS what is or isn't safe. By the time the data is in on some level, Skylake is already obsolete. It's also in my interest to be somewhat conservative. How many pitchforks will I have outside if people's chips start degrading?
> x264 is more stressful than Aida full suit, and all combinations except from FPU only. I'm not sure if FPU only is the best way to test stability.


I never touched any other voltage but my VCore.

My PC was on 24/7 and I sit on my PC.. a lot.


----------



## BoredErica

The PC was on and you sit at your PC a lot?

Ugh. Nevermind.


----------



## deathroll

Hello. Right now, I'm testing my chip with Darkwizzie's Linpack assembly on the original post. It has been one hour now and I haven't got any result for ongoing test. Does LinX has any incompability with newer Linpack libraries. Or could it be instability issue or be caused by big problem size? IBT has same behaviour with updated Linpack library.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's alive, and delidded


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I degraded my chip in less than a year at 1.42v/2.15v vccin on 4670k. Depends on how much you actually used your chip.
> Nobody KNOWS what is or isn't safe. By the time the data is in on some level, Skylake is already obsolete. It's also in my interest to be somewhat conservative. How many pitchforks will I have outside if people's chips start degrading?
> x264 is more stressful than Aida full suit, and all combinations except from FPU only. *I'm not sure if FPU only is the best way to test stability*.


FPU only is not the best way to test stability at all.

lol - I do enjoy seeing folks just pushing buttons to see what happens. The FPU64 subtest is ridiculous, especially on an 8-core.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's alive, and delidded


NIce - fired right up... erm wait, Started right up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FPU only is not the best way to test stability at all.
> 
> lol - I do enjoy seeing folks just pushing buttons to see what happens. The FPU64 subtest is ridiculous, especially on an 8-core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIce - fired right up... erm wait, Started right up.


Heh, yeah I rectified 'that'









4.7/4.7 may be on the cards for this now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Heh, yeah I rectified 'that'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7/4.7 may be on the cards for this now


delid


----------



## Silent Scone

4600/4600 @ 1.4v

8GB 4000C18

Max reported core temp 64c. All in all not too bad. This is on iGPU also


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4600/4600 @ 1.4v
> 
> 8GB 4000C18
> 
> Max reported core temp 64c. All in all not too bad. This is on iGPU also


Hey bud, I still can;t decide whether to put 8 or 16GB in a home/office box for my wife. Do you really think 8GB is enough? (no gaming, just 2D stuff)


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bud, I still can;t decide whether to put 8 or 16GB in a home/office box for my wife. Do you really think 8GB is enough? (no gaming, just 2D stuff)


Yes it is. If you don't do heavy multitasking, video editing or that sort of stuff then 8GB is more than enough.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey bud, I still can;t decide whether to put 8 or 16GB in a home/office box for my wife. Do you really think 8GB is enough? (no gaming, just 2D stuff)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Yes it is. If you don't do heavy multitasking, video editing or that sort of stuff then 8GB is more than enough.


I think it's borderline but enough for the time being. I'll probably get a 16GB kit as it's my own personal system for now. The X99 rig warrants 32Gb as I've recently been dealing with some rather large panoramic shots which can eat into memory quickly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I think it's borderline but enough for the time being. I'll probably get a 16GB kit as it's my own personal system for now. The X99 rig warrants 32Gb as I've recently been dealing with some rather large panoramic shots which can eat into memory quickly.


Thanks guys. Yeah Scone, that's my concern. She'll have a half dozen programs open and be editing pictures for insertion into Publisher etc... 8GB may end up being a pagefile thrash. (besides, it's probably a waste to give her 4000 Tridents







)

this is the rig - folding:ASUS gtx 960 mini/ Max 8 Impact


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks guys. Yeah Scone, that's my concern. She'll have a half dozen programs open and be editing pictures for insertion into Publisher etc... 8GB may end up being a pagefile thrash. (besides, it's probably a waste to give her 4000 Tridents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> this is the rig - folding:ASUS gtx 960 mini


In your first post you were implying way less than that. "just 2D stuff" makes it sound very lightweight.

16GB doesn't cost much anyway and is plenty for anything she can propably do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> In your first post you were implying way less than that. "just 2D stuff" makes it sound very lightweight.
> 
> 16GB doesn't cost much anyway and is plenty for anything she can propably do.


Yeah, it's all 2D desktop work... I always find her wih waaay to many programs running concurrently as is on the QX9650/Intel DX48BT2 old rig she is currently using. The 16GB is GSkill bargain 2400, clocked to 3000. Just gonna let it fold ON for stability. already passed HCI at 3000.


----------



## Stige

I never understood why anyone would run crap like folding on their PC, consuming electricity and stuff for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm loving it, the i5 fits all my needs for what I use at home. Still need to couple it with a decent card and a U.2 SSD however


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm loving it, the i5 fits all my needs for what I use at home. Still need to couple it with a decent card and a U.2 SSD however


Yeah Bro. The 6600K is a fine CPU. I put a 400GB intel 750 U.2 as the OS drive, and a mushkin 512 as her backup/file history (daily). I might pull the 960 mini and pop in the R5 230 which will be plenty for the HP 1600P monitor she stole from me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Who needs fake cores....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who needs fake cores....


lol. We need to tempt Raja with *this*.


----------



## emexci

buying a i3 6100 cpu and flash modded bios for rog hero for non k overclocking and overclock it to 4.5ghz for temporary. does it makes sense anymore?

anyone still do that or no one care?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> buying a i3 6100 cpu and flash modded bios for rog hero for non k overclocking and overclock it to 4.5ghz for temporary. does it makes sense anymore?
> 
> anyone still do that or no one care?


works fine. last time I did that with my 6320, the bios hack disabled avx and the SIO for cpu temperature. Package temp works tho.


----------



## marpin

So here are my overclock results:

I did 4.6GHz, 4.7 GHz and 4.6GHz with overclcoked iGPU.

Username: Marpin
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.5GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.3v
Vcore: 1.312v
FCLK: 1 GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: x264 T16 40 loops 5.3 hours

Batch Number: Malaysia L537B220
Ram Speed: XMP 3200 MHz 16-18-18-38-2 (havent had the time to lower timings)
Ram Voltage: 1.35v
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Impact VIII
LLC Setting: Level 6
Misc Comments: c-states, spread spectrums, speedstep ALL AUTO. iGPU overclocked to 1350MHz. p95 v287 2hours without any error needs 1.424v. Without overclocking RAM, p95 2hours needs 1.376v.

For 4.7GHz, with all settings as above needs 1.408v for x264 16T test 5hours. That's almost 0.1v difference for 100MHz.
So, I am going to stick to 4.6GHz which is much below 1.4v.

I dont have any VGA card for this CPU now. I am waiting for NVIDIA Pascal. So, why not OC the iGPU:
:thumb:Comparing stock bechmark score (983) and final OC benchmark score (1202), the difference in iGPU performance can be 22.3%









The breakdown in performance:
- All benchmarks carried out using Unigine Valley 1.0 BASIC preset in triplicates
- At stock CPU, RAM, CACHE, FCLK and iGPU, Stock Vcore:
- Valley score 981, 984, 985
- At stock CPU, RAM, CACHE, FCLK and overclocked iGPU to 1350MHz, Vcore 1.312v:
- Valley score 1084, 1084, 1084
- At 4.6GHz CPU, 3200MHz RAM, Stock CACHE, 1GHz FCLK, Stock iGPU, Vcore 1.312v:
- Valley score 1070, 1069, 1069
- At 4.6GHz CPU, 3200MHz RAM, Stock CACHE, 1GHz FCLK, 1350MHz iGPU, Vcore 1.312v:
- Valley score 1199, 1199, 1199
- At 4.6GHz CPU, 3200MHz RAM, 4.5GHz CACHE, 1GHz FCLK, 1350MHz iGPU, Vcore 1.312v:
- Valley score 1202, 1202, 1202
- To reach 1400MHz iGPU:
- 1.312v Vcore: driver restarted and iGPU speed default to 1150MHz in 2 seconds after starting benchmark
- 1.440v Vcore: driver restarted and iGPU speed default to 1150MHz in 20 seconds after starting benchmark
- 1.440v Vcore and 1.440v graphic voltage: driver restarted and iGPU speed default to 1150MHz in 130 seconds after starting benchmark
- 1400MHz not worthy, stick to 1350MHz
- 1450MHz iGPU showed less stable
- 1500MHz and above dont boot into windows at all (Vcore kept at 1.440v max)

x264-log_4.6xmp1.312v.rtf 3k .rtf file


----------



## KixNGrins

Hey Jpmboy ... I know I've read in the past, you mentioning a company that will delid a 6700K for $50, but searching this thread isn't coming up with any hits. What was that company's name?

TIA


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy ... I know I've read in the past, you mentioning a company that will delid a 6700K for $50, but searching this thread isn't coming up with any hits. What was that company's name?
> 
> TIA


The company is silicon lottery. That is where I got my delid done. They do good work and turn around is about 1-2 days. Very quick.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This. BUt it's not hard to do yourself. I use a hammer and machine vise. one smack and the lid is off. no razorblade krap.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy ... I know I've read in the past, you mentioning a company that will delid a 6700K for $50, but searching this thread isn't coming up with any hits. What was that company's name?
> 
> TIA


----------



## Ubuntu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The company is silicon lottery. That is where I got my delid done. They do good work and turn around is about 1-2 days. Very quick.


I just learned about this website and it seems they are having a sale right now.. $35 for delidding and $345 for a 4.7 6700..

Does that seem to be pretty good value? Newegg or amazon come out to $385 for me after tax in CA but no tax for silicon lottery since they are texas so $380 I can get a 4.7 binned delidded Am I understanding this?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubuntu9*
> 
> I just learned about this website and it seems they are having a sale right now.. $35 for delidding and $345 for a 4.7 6700..
> 
> Does that seem to be pretty good value? Newegg or amazon come out to $385 for me after tax in CA but no tax for silicon lottery since they are texas so $380 I can get a 4.7 binned delidded Am I understanding this?


That's a real good value right now, you're getting a guaranteed binned chip and you'll have the thermal headroom gained from delidding. Their deilidding uses liquid metal under the IHS too, so its all the good stuff that's used. I'd jump on it right away if possible.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ubuntu9*
> 
> I just learned about this website and it seems they are having a sale right now.. $35 for delidding and $345 for a 4.7 6700..
> 
> Does that seem to be pretty good value? Newegg or amazon come out to $385 for me after tax in CA but no tax for silicon lottery since they are texas so $380 I can get a 4.7 binned delidded Am I understanding this?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real good value right now, you're getting a guaranteed binned chip and you'll have the thermal headroom gained from delidding. Their deilidding uses liquid metal under the IHS too, so its all the good stuff that's used. I'd jump on it right away if possible.
Click to expand...

^this thats a great deal for a 4.7Ghz chip. After delid you very well might be able to clear a 4.8ghz chip. Don't think buy it now before they are gone.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The company is silicon lottery. That is where I got my delid done. They do good work and turn around is about 1-2 days. Very quick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. BUt it's not hard to do yourself. I use a hammer and machine vise. one smack and the lid is off. no razorblade krap.


Thank you both. I started reading the skylake delidded thread and not quite sure which route to take, diy or pay someone else... I take it you're just clamping just under the IHS. Are you smacking on one of the two unclamped sides? I know is a tough one to answer, but how hard of a smack?

Meanwhile, I'll keep reading Skylake Delidded thread (but get some CLU on order in case I go for diy)...

Edit: Seeing SL is only charging $35 to delid is swaying my decision some. Only factor now is shipping speed $ factored in...


----------



## Ubuntu9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> That's a real good value right now, you're getting a guaranteed binned chip and you'll have the thermal headroom gained from delidding. Their deilidding uses liquid metal under the IHS too, so its all the good stuff that's used. I'd jump on it right away if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> ^this thats a great deal for a 4.7Ghz chip. After delid you very well might be able to clear a 4.8ghz chip. Don't think buy it now before they are gone.


Thank you for the advise. It seemed like a good deal to me but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The company is silicon lottery. That is where I got my delid done. They do good work and turn around is about 1-2 days. Very quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This. BUt it's not hard to do yourself. I use a hammer and machine vise. one smack and the lid is off. no razorblade krap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both. I started reading the skylake delidded thread and not quite sure which route to take, diy or pay someone else... I take it you're just clamping just under the IHS. Are you smacking on one of the two unclamped sides? I know is a tough one to answer, but how hard of a smack?
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll keep reading Skylake Delidded thread (but get some CLU on order in case I go for diy)...
> 
> Edit: Seeing SL is only charging $35 to delid is swaying my decision some. Only factor now is shipping speed $ factored in...
Click to expand...

Honestly it's not very difficult but if it is something you have never done then don't bother for $35. It's not worth the risk of damaging the pcb board. Most likely you won't but there still is a chance and for $35 might as well get it done for you.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubuntu9*
> 
> I just learned about this website and it seems they are having a sale right now.. $35 for delidding and $345 for a 4.7 6700..
> 
> Does that seem to be pretty good value? Newegg or amazon come out to $385 for me after tax in CA but no tax for silicon lottery since they are texas so $380 I can get a 4.7 binned delidded Am I understanding this?


Wow this is crazy. Silicon lottery is in Katy Texas a city just west of Houston where I live. I had no idea. Definitely gonna see them for my next build, most likely Zen..


----------



## Stige

I would say nearly any CPU should be capable of 4.7GHz, less than that would be REALLY baad luck. My 6600K is pretty bad aswell (4.7GHz at ~1.45V and no chance of 4.8GHz).


----------



## Majentrix

Looking at the chart in the OP around half the chips tested can do 4.7GHz. I'd call slightly unlucky to not be able to reach 4.7 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubuntu9*
> 
> I just learned about this website and it seems they are having a sale right now.. $35 for delidding and $345 for a 4.7 6700..
> 
> Does that seem to be pretty good value? Newegg or amazon come out to $385 for me after tax in CA but no tax for silicon lottery since they are texas so $380 I can get a 4.7 binned delidded Am I understanding this?


yup, that's the sale price.


----------



## emexci

i found a 6700k with beginning X in tray and bought it. (asked before if they have anything other than B)

Ran yesterday prime95 5 hours with
4500mhz
Vcore: 1.280v
level5
cache 4500mhz

and overclocked my 2133mhz ddr4 corsair rams to 3000. with 16-18-18-36 1.35v

with no problems. board is a maximus viii hero.

now trying 1.264v and rams 1.3v. no problems in 10min. lets see what this bad boy can. i post screenshot when i'm done 30min test.

Beginning X batch are made in Vietnam or is this just Malaysia?


----------



## Scrollpt

Hello guys can anyone help me explaining something wierd iam getting with my board/processor!

Board asus maximus hero viii last bios
I7 6700k

By default all on stock cpuz wont read my core voltage, instead shows me "core vid" very flactuating values.
The only program that coukd read my core voltage correctly was aida64 last version... Uefi bios showed correct vcore also, and even with this wierd stuff i managed to oc to 4.5gz manual etc etc stable low temps on full 45.

My question is anyone is having this problem that programs wont read my vcore, and also is normal the vid flactuate so much? Do i have a defective processor/ board ! Bad assembly?
Really annoyed with this not one single person in the forum got this problem so i take it wierd!
Pls help guys

Sorry for the bad english!


----------



## emexci

its because you are using asus suite the software for monitoring.

if u look at it you will see vcore on asus suite. uninstall it and you will see vcore on other programs.


----------



## Scrollpt

Tnks emexci!
Was not Asus suite causing the problem cause i didnt have it installed, but with that u said i found the culprit, and was the Asus ROG Front Base driver!
Tnks Dude!


----------



## decompiled

Great guide. Tried pushing my 6600K last night and I can get 4.4Ghz on stock voltage settings with OCCT S 4.41 @[1 Hour]. I moved to 4.5Ghz and system hangs in a few seconds with LLC 5 & upto 1.42v. Think I lost the silicon lottery? Any tips?

Temps for the 1 hour run topped out @71c.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Great guide. Tried pushing my 6600K last night and I can get 4.4Ghz on stock voltage settings with OCCT S 4.41 @[1 Hour]. I moved to 4.5Ghz and system hangs in a few seconds with LLC 5 & upto 1.42v. Think I lost the silicon lottery? Any tips?
> 
> Temps for the 1 hour run topped out @71c.


Using Manual Vcore I assume...?
RAM stock or XMP..?


----------



## decompiled

Manual vcore = yes.

I was using the XMP profile. Disable you think?


----------



## rt123

Yes try with XMP disabled.

That will rule out any instability due to RAM. Also leave Uncore at 40 for now. First focus on maxing core.

Sorry for the late reply, I trped this response & then forgot to press send.


----------



## decompiled

Thanks. I did memtes86+ the XMP profile for 24 hours so I figured it was stable. I'll drop it back and test again.


----------



## rt123

Memtest86 is archaic at this stage, look here for better mem testing instructions.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread

But this all comes after maxing out CPU.


----------



## MK-Professor

Ok I did 3 hours of x264 16T, also I am using my pc normally for the last week without any sign of instability, so I am good?

I have set the voltage on Manual 1.36v, is that consider bad for the longevity of the CPU by staying at 1.36v all the time even at idle?


----------



## jasjeet

Got my 6700k today batch starts L606
Asus Z170I Pro Gamer ITX
Gskill trident 3000mhz 2x8gb
Trying to hit 4.5Ghz
Vcore offset -0.04 1.34v x264 v2 test
VCCIO 1.21v
VCSSA 1.13v
Ram at 3000mhz cl15 2N 1.35v

Passed 1.5hr x264 bench on 16t normal priority
Failed 5minutes into GTA V with a clock watchdog timeout BSOD.

Is it better to use offset or adaptive?
Force SVID to disabled?

What's the ball park VCCSA/IO voltages for 3000mhz ram?

Also temps seem awful hitting 80c in x264 bench with a Venomous X and Hyper 212 fan running full speed. Case is open for testing.


----------



## scgeek12

Anyone else hit a brick wall with their 6700k? I can run prime95 maximum heat @ 4.8Ghz with 1.41V all day long and it is rock stable, but I have tried every voltage from 1.41-1.46 and can not even boot into windows at 4.9? (I got in 1 time and BSOD just by clicking start menu lol)

specs-

6700K *delid*
custom water with Hailea HC500-A water chiller (while trying for 4.9 my CPU temp was about 10C)
ASUS Maximus VIII formula mobo
I am very new to Intel OC so might be missing something?

edit- forgot... G.Skill 64gb 3000mhz ram


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Anyone else hit a brick wall with their 6700k? I can run prime95 maximum heat @ 4.8Ghz with 1.41V all day long and it is rock stable, but I have tried every voltage from 1.41-1.46 and can not even boot into windows at 4.9? (I got in 1 time and BSOD just by clicking start menu lol)
> 
> specs-
> 
> 6700K *delid*
> custom water with Hailea HC500-A water chiller (while trying for 4.9 my CPU temp was about 10C)
> ASUS Maximus VIII formula mobo
> I am very new to Intel OC so might be missing something?
> 
> edit- forgot... G.Skill 64gb 3000mhz ram


I can get 4.9 stable but 5.0 is my brick wall. Even running higher voltage just for fun to see nothing. Immediate crash or boot failure. As you increase the clock the voltage required climbs exponentially. It is very normal to reach this wall.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I can get 4.9 stable but 5.0 is my brick wall. Even running higher voltage just for fun to see nothing. Immediate crash or boot failure. As you increase the clock the voltage required climbs exponentially. It is very normal to reach this wall.


Ah, well that sucks.. thanks! guess 4.8Ghz it is for me lol! temps are great at 4.8 after the delid anyway (even with my water chiller off) idle = ambient, load = 50-55C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Anyone else hit a brick wall with their 6700k? I can run prime95 maximum heat @ 4.8Ghz with 1.41V all day long and it is rock stable, but I have tried every voltage from 1.41-1.46 and can not even boot into windows at 4.9? (I got in 1 time and BSOD just by clicking start menu lol)
> 
> specs-
> 
> 6700K *delid*
> custom water with Hailea HC500-A water chiller (while trying for 4.9 my CPU temp was about 10C)
> ASUS Maximus VIII formula mobo
> I am very new to Intel OC so might be missing something?
> 
> edit- forgot... G.Skill 64gb 3000mhz ram


if you are running p95 at 4.9 (why would you do that?) you may need to increase the power limitation settings in bios. Use 500W and 127sec. BUt, I would not punish my cpu by hammering the FPU with AVX at that frequency. (or at 4.8 either).


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes try with XMP disabled.
> 
> That will rule out any instability due to RAM. Also leave Uncore at 40 for now. First focus on maxing core.


Sorry if these are dumb questions but, is Uncore the same thing as the Cache Frequency? I can see the Cache Freq (Ring Clock) in HWInfo64 and I also see an Uncore Ratio close to same area as the 4 Core Ratios. I've looked around in UEFI but can't seem to find where Cache Freq is adjusted. Anyone know what it's called in Z170-Deluxe UEFI?

Thanks.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are running p95 at 4.9 (why would you do that?) you may need to increase the power limitation settings in bios. Use 500W and 127sec. BUt, I would not punish my cpu by hammering the FPU with AVX at that frequency. (or at 4.8 either).


It seems to be really happy at 4.8 so I think I'm going to call it a day on tryin for 4.9, 4.8 seems to be a good OC for skylake from what I've read so far


----------



## Stige

Well it's better than my crappy CPU atleast, I can only do 4.7GHz at ~1.46V but 4.8GHz is not stable no matter what I try under 1.52V.


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Got my 6700k today batch starts L606
> Asus Z170I Pro Gamer ITX
> Gskill trident 3000mhz 2x8gb
> Trying to hit 4.5Ghz
> Vcore offset -0.04 1.34v x264 v2 test
> VCCIO 1.21v
> VCSSA 1.13v
> Ram at 3000mhz cl15 2N 1.35v
> 
> Passed 1.5hr x264 bench on 16t normal priority
> Failed 5minutes into GTA V with a clock watchdog timeout BSOD.
> 
> Is it better to use offset or adaptive?
> Force SVID to disabled?
> 
> What's the ball park VCCSA/IO voltages for 3000mhz ram?
> 
> Also temps seem awful hitting 80c in x264 bench with a Venomous X and Hyper 212 fan running full speed. Case is open for testing.


try Manual mod with 1.34v, just to see if will make a difference, games usually have low cpu load hence if you have offset mod the voltage will drop under 1.34v under low usage, and maybe that is why it crash after 5 minutes into GTA V.

we have the same batch my is L606F270 and it can do 4.7GHz at 1.36v (Manual mod) and Ram at 3200mhz.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> try Manual mod with 1.34v, just to see if will make a difference, games usually have low cpu load hence if you have offset mod the voltage will drop under 1.34v under low usage, and maybe that is why it crash after 5 minutes into GTA V.
> 
> we have the same batch my is L606F270 and it can do 4.7GHz at 1.36v (Manual mod) and Ram at 3200mhz.


Nice, in fact I suspected as much and have been running 4.5Ghz 1.32v manual this morning. But it hard locked with Prime95 7xxK length, 12gb ram tested after a few minutes. I've bumped it to 1.34v now. I'm on an ITX board so that will hamper my overall oc of course.

I also dropped VCCIO to 1.12v and VCCSA to 1.14v to try control temps.

I set LLC to level 5 and I set CPU phase to optimised to try and reduce temps.

I wonder if running adaptive vcore would help? Problem is it pushes excessive voltage when stress testing.

Exact batch is L606F358


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Nice, in fact I suspected as much and have been running 4.5Ghz 1.32v manual this morning. But it hard locked with Prime95 7xxK length, 12gb ram tested after a few minutes. I've bumped it to 1.34v now. I'm on an ITX board so that will hamper my overall oc of course.
> 
> I also dropped VCCIO to 1.12v and VCCSA to 1.14v to try control temps.
> 
> I set LLC to level 5 and I set CPU phase to optimised to try and reduce temps.
> 
> I wonder if running adaptive vcore would help? Problem is it pushes excessive voltage when stress testing.
> 
> Exact batch is L606F358


http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html
from what I have read from this review adaptive mod is broken for most mobos.

Also we usually find the maximum OC for the cpu first and then we enable xmp.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html
> from what I have read from this review adaptive mod is broken for most mobos.
> 
> Also we usually find the maximum OC for the cpu first and then we enable xmp.


Yep I'm just being lazy since I'm out the country tomorrow ha

A core failed about 20min in. Will need to test without XMP to determine if it's Ram or CPU really.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html
> from what I have read from this review adaptive mod is broken for most mobos.
> 
> Also we usually find the maximum OC for the cpu first and then we enable xmp.


Worth noting that there has been a bunch of BIOS updates since then to address any issues with adaptive voltage. I know some BIOS versions for my board completely borked it while others worked just fine.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Worth noting that there has been a bunch of BIOS updates since then to address any issues with adaptive voltage. I know some BIOS versions for my board completely borked it while others worked just fine.


Yeah, my BIOS is updated and adaptive seems to work ok atleast from the numbers im seeing in CPUz.

Either way im testing with RAM at 2133Mhz CL15 now and 45x100Mhz 1.34v.
Ive left the LLC at L5, VCCIO+SA on AUTO.


----------



## krabs

The adaptive bug on numerous asus mobo were around September 2015 to January 2016.


----------



## emexci

Motherboard: VIII Hero
6700K
CPU: 4500
Cache: 4500
LLC= Level5
Vcore: 1.264 - 1.280
VCCIO+SA = 1.1500
Core/Cache Limit= 255.50

DDR4 CMK16GX4M2A2133C13

3200mhz
16-16-16-36 - 1.35v

Passed Benchmark & 15min stress test in RealBench.



BIOS


----------



## jasjeet

I seem to be much more stable at LLC L4, the idle vcore at 1.36, load at 1.328v. Passed 4.5Ghz prime blend (256-4096k) for an hour like that.

Testing this now
45x100mhz
1.36v bios
LLC L4
3000mhz XMP
VCCIO VCCSA 1.10v

Vcore loads at 1.312 - 1.328v
Vcore idle 1.36v

edit, passed an hour, will do some gaming now.
Might try adaptive vcore again so my vcore in stock multi is not so high and idle vcore is not having to sit at 1.36v.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Memtest86 is archaic at this stage, look here for better mem testing instructions.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread
> 
> But this all comes after maxing out CPU.


Thanks for the help. I dropped back from the XMP profile and 4.5 was indeed stable. My 212 EVO wasn't able to cool OCCT 4.41 S though @ 4.5 and LLC 3. Temps went up to high.


----------



## jasjeet

I couldn't get adaptive to boot properly.
I set the adaptive to 1.36v and offset to +0.001v.
I see the Asus logo, then the RAID message, then it reboots.

I got it into Windows once and the vcore was right.

What might be the problem??


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Motherboard: z710 ASUS ProGamer
CPU: i7 6700k
RAM: 16 gigs Gskill trident 3200Mhz @ 2186 15-15-15-35 -t1
Cooling: Noctua d-14
Video: SLI ASUS CU II OC 780's @1240Mhz

After a few days i saw temps in the 80s so i backed it down to 4.6Ghz as i just couldent find a sweet spot for 46x multi.. 1.367 volts heats it up pretty good. I suspect i have a crappy chip that could do with a delid.. <-- in the future i will be delidding.. 4.6 still produces way to much heat so i went down to 4.5 and temps were in check again..




Back to 4.6Ghz via 102 BCLK and cooler with less voltage.. Seems like with this CPU nothing i do will keep it from hitting 1.4volts.. Even @ stock settings i saw it hit 1.4.. Not sure if i trust these readings.. Been running this for a while with no instability.. Then again 4.7GHz was stable with 83c temps.. 1.403 volts max avg 1.38.



Chip was made in Vietnam Batch# x551C435.. Seems wonky to me.. Maybe i just dont have enough time in this platform.. 4.6Ghz with temps hitting 68c while gaming i can except.. Im happy but 4.7 would have been nice







I still see 135 Gigaflops though.. Ill submit some BIOS screens when i come back..


----------



## jasjeet

I thought of doing something un conventional to get around broken adaptive setting.

I have applying quite a large negative offset with LLC AUTO to get the Vcore to sit right at load, which seemed to cause instability in transient load (gaming).

So maybe a very low LLC like L1 will need a smaller offset as it is not overcompensating on load scenarios so i can get a lower load vcore with a smaller negative offset to have less imapct during transient loads.

LLC L1 need a -0.08v offset to give me 1.344v during Prime95, -0.1v would be ideal, but most load will not push the vcore so hard i suspect and this will have less impact on the lower multi's. Will have to do some more tests.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

I dont understand this at all, i have voltages doing what ever they want to do no matter what i set them to do.. 1.44 volts? i have manual set to 1.355 with 130% current capability and lvl 4 LLC.. if i reduce these at all the overclock becomes unstable.. How the hell do you keep the voltages where you want them? i cant seem to to do it..



Should i not be using current capability at all? Just LLC ? Im confused.. Maybe i need to do a lil more research on how this all works.. im stable, no BSODs no lock ups but temps and voltages are not where i want them to be.. help?? lol.....


----------



## jasjeet

If you are using Manual Vcore, disable SVID, that should make it do what you tell it to do.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> If you are using Manual Vcore, disable SVID, that should make it do what you tell it to do.


It is disabled sir... I really am at a loss as to how set the voltages i want and not what "IT" wants.. Seems like it just sets them to whatever it needs or wants no matter what settings i have set.. never seen this before.. Ive been an overclocker ever since my first qx9650 CPU , had it at 4Ghz when 4ghz was the cool overclock.. So im not new but new to this platform..

Im confused as to weather i should be messing with current capability or not.. Is anyone elese?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> It is disabled sir... I really am at a loss as to how set the voltages i want and not what "IT" wants.. Seems like it just sets them to whatever it needs or wants no matter what settings i have set.. never seen this before.. Ive been an overclocker ever since my first qx9650 CPU , had it at 4Ghz when 4ghz was the cool overclock.. So im not new but new to this platform..
> 
> Im confused as to weather i should be messing with current capability or not.. Is anyone elese?


When i start on platforms from ivy bridge onwards, i leave as much on AUTO as possible, just play with Vcore. I havent played with CPU Current capability, it shouldn't be effecting Vcore thats for sure.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I dont understand this at all, i have voltages doing what ever they want to do no matter what i set them to do.. 1.44 volts? i have manual set to 1.355 with 130% current capability and lvl 4 LLC.. if i reduce these at all the overclock becomes unstable.. How the hell do you keep the voltages where you want them? i cant seem to to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> Should i not be using current capability at all? Just LLC ? Im confused.. Maybe i need to do a lil more research on how this all works.. im stable, no BSODs no lock ups but temps and voltages are not where i want them to be.. help?? lol.....


Hi, your vcore reading is near the bottom of the pic - 1.344, max 1.360


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Motherboard: z710 ASUS ProGamer
> CPU: i7 6700k
> RAM: 16 gigs Gskill trident 3200Mhz @ 2186 15-15-15-35 -t1
> Cooling: Noctua d-14
> Video: SLI ASUS CU II OC 780's @1240Mhz
> 
> After a few days i saw temps in the 80s so i backed it down to 4.6Ghz as i just couldent find a sweet spot for 46x multi.. 1.367 volts heats it up pretty good. I suspect i have a crappy chip that could do with a delid.. <-- in the future i will be delidding.. 4.6 still produces way to much heat so i went down to 4.5 and temps were in check again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 4.6Ghz via 102 BCLK and cooler with less voltage.. Seems like with this CPU nothing i do will keep it from hitting 1.4volts.. Even @ stock settings i saw it hit 1.4.. Not sure if i trust these readings.. Been running this for a while with no instability.. Then again 4.7GHz was stable with 83c temps.. 1.403 volts max avg 1.38.
> 
> 
> 
> Chip was made in Vietnam Batch# x551C435.. Seems wonky to me.. Maybe i just dont have enough time in this platform.. 4.6Ghz with temps hitting 68c while gaming i can except.. Im happy but 4.7 would have been nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see 135 Gigaflops though.. Ill submit some BIOS screens when i come back..


Just delidded mine and I went from hitting 80C is to never breaking 60C, best thing I've ever done lol I used the razor blade method and it took me about 2-3 minutes to get the IHS off, super easy!


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Thanks for the reply's everyone.. Appreciate it.."Current capability shouldn't effect vcore." hmmm. IDK about that.. So mostly its the LLC as I understand it.. Im going off experience with my i7 2600k and i suppose i shouldn't as this is a entirely new chipset and platform.. I7 2600k @4.7Ghz 24.7, ASUS p8p67 pro needed LLC and current capability "CC" to be stable.. Voltages on that were 1.38 and they stayed at 1.38.. lolz I guess i just need to take a breath step back and reset Cmos and start over leaving most things on auto as jasjeet has suggested..

scgeek12, yes sir i am absolutely going to delid!! this CPU will see 15 to 20c i predict just from seeing the temps during different loads between cores.. ok that is an assumption but give it to me? lol...


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, your vcore reading is near the bottom of the pic - 1.344, max 1.360




So the above readings are VIDonly not my max voltages?


----------



## misoonigiri

Yeah you can refer to the OP, what Darkwizzie wrote under "Information Before Overclocking"
Quote:


> VID is the voltage the processor requests. Generally it is not a useful reading in HWinfo. Vcore when read in real-time in a tool like HWinfo is a measurement of the voltage actually given.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Ok well thats not good then that means im hitting 80c or more at 1.367volts with a noctua d-14 and articsliver paste.. Wow..... That really dose not seem right to me. damn.. im sad now







thanks for clearing my misconception up. i guess i need to read thew this thread a lil more thoroughly..



This makes me think i did a crappy job on seating the CPU cooler but but, i always do a spectacular job as im very anal about it and careful.. ugh....

Thanks Darkwizzie for the guide.. Awesome very helpful to a n00b like me..


----------



## misoonigiri

I haven't tried IBT but I gather that's run much hotter than RealBench or custom x264, so 80c seems ok. Might suggest you try a more aggressive fan profile. Did you notice if the fan on the D14 was running at or below max rpm?
I noticed on my 2 setups, the fan curve was varying according to the CPU reading located below CPU(PECI) - in your case it was reading 68c

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6720#post_25034267


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I haven't tried IBT but I gather that's hot, so 80c seems ok. Might suggest you try a more aggressive fan profile. Did you notice if the fan on the D14 was running at or below max rpm?
> I noticed on my 2 setups, the fan curve was varying according to the CPU temp located below CPU(PECI) - in your case it was reading 68c
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6720#post_25034267


Qfan is set to max so the noctua fans are going as fast as they can or MB will allow.. Ive been using ASUS MBs and this noctua set up for like 5 years now so im familiar with it.. I have a bad feeling i boffed the heatsink application, something is not seated correctly or its broken.. IDK..

Yeah 1300RPMs is the most these fans will go and they are at 1300RPM now so... UGH!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I dont understand this at all, i have voltages doing what ever they want to do no matter what i set them to do.. 1.44 volts? i have manual set to 1.355 with 130% current capability and lvl 4 LLC.. if i reduce these at all the overclock becomes unstable.. How the hell do you keep the voltages where you want them? i cant seem to to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> Should i not be using current capability at all? Just LLC ? Im confused.. Maybe i need to do a lil more research on how this all works.. im stable, no BSODs no lock ups but temps and voltages are not where i want them to be.. help?? lol.....











you are looking at vid,. the vcore has a max value of 1.36V. ignore VID once you set a frequency higher than the max stock turbo multiplier frequency.


----------



## jasjeet

IBT hitting 80c with a D14 seems more than acceptable to me at 1.36v.
I'm hitting 95c with prime small fft at 1.34v and a Venomous X with 21c ambient. Note I ran this for a brief moment only.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are looking at vid,. the vcore has a max value of 1.36V. ignore VID once you set a frequency higher than the max stock turbo multiplier frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> IBT hitting 80c with a D14 seems more than acceptable to me at 1.36v.
> I'm hitting 95c with prime small fft at 1.34v and a Venomous X with 21c ambient. Note I ran this for a brief moment only.


Yeah misoonigiri pointed out that.. I now realize that im looking at VID and not actual max voltages at full load like a dumb a$$!! lol!

80c at 1.36 is not acceptable to me so now its clinched i will delid and use thermal paste that is not years old.. <-- bold statement ??? foolish headlong attitude?

Delid will have Coollaboratory Liquid Pro to seat the IHS and then possibly some lapping on the IHS itself with ARCTIC MX-2 (4g) Carbon-Based Thermal Compound inbetween the ISH and CPU cooler.. Once again in to the breach my friends







.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> IBT hitting 80c with a D14 seems more than acceptable to me at 1.36v.
> I'm hitting 95c with prime small fft at 1.34v and a Venomous X with 21c ambient. Note I ran this for a brief moment only.


What are you settings? You must proceed logically, troubleshoot your problems one by one. Why dont you try everything at default, only change these: manual overclock mode, multiplier, LLC lv 5, "Manual" voltage 1.35v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Yeah misoonigiri pointed out that.. I now realize that im looking at VID and not actual max voltages at full load like a dumb a$$!! lol!
> 
> 80c at 1.36 is not acceptable to me so now its clinched i will delid and use thermal paste that is not years old.. <-- bold statement ??? foolish headlong attitude?
> 
> Delid will have Coollaboratory Liquid Pro to seat the IHS and then possibly some lapping on the IHS itself with ARCTIC MX-2 (4g) Carbon-Based Thermal Compound inbetween the ISH and CPU cooler.. Once again in to the breach my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeahm HWinfo does that... more folks read the vid as vcore.

Delid is the way to go. I opoed the top on my 6700K and temps always in the 60s. Lapping is unnecessary and the slight crown on modern IHS is there for a reason - the socket tech bulletin from Intel describes the reasons.
CLP is good, use as little as possible. MX is fine, you might try some Gelid extreme or Grizzly if you delid the chip. Higher thermal flux.

As far as removing the lid... I've done a half dozen, all with a hammer and vise. Done in one minute.


----------



## blackhole2013

Got mine to 4.8 1.36 v and cache to 4.6 ddr4 3400 auto everything else im very happy tried 4.9 but even putting 1.45 volts in it it still crashes so I give up its way faster than my 4790k maybe its just the ram and m.2 ssd making it seem faster i dont know .. just the feature of m.2 the future of hard drives (SSDS) where its so small you cant even see it ... just so expensive I hope it lasts long its samsung it should ... not loving my newegg credit card payment tho lol ...


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> What are you settings? You must proceed logically, troubleshoot your problems one by one. Why dont you try everything at default, only change these: manual overclock mode, multiplier, LLC lv 5, "Manual" voltage 1.35v.


I have manual voltages set for ram and cpu.. 1.355v for the CPU and 1.35 for the ram.. LLC is at lvl 4 now with current capability @130%. SVID is disabled, c-states are enabled..

I will try your suggestion marpin what do I have to loose.. Logic, yeah right!! Thanks...









EDIT: 








not stable







So back to my wonky settings.. They are stable at least.. This was with everything set to auto except for Vcore 1.355 Ram was at manual 1.35v multi at 46 LLC at lvl 5... Not cool, I really wanted that to work marpin... Oh well im sure its my crappy chip from Vietnam.. Again batch# X551C435..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeahm HWinfo does that... more folks read the vid as vcore.
> 
> Delid is the way to go. I opoed the top on my 6700K and temps always in the 60s. Lapping is unnecessary and the slight crown on modern IHS is there for a reason - the socket tech bulletin from Intel describes the reasons.
> CLP is good, use as little as possible. MX is fine, you might try some Gelid extreme or Grizzly if you delid the chip. Higher thermal flux.
> 
> As far as removing the lid... I've done a half dozen, all with a hammer and vise. Done in one minute.


Thanks.. Will forgo the lapping then and im thinking vice method as well


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back to my wonky settings.. They are stable at least.. This was with everything set to auto except for Vcore 1.355 Ram was at manual 1.35v multi at 46 LLC at lvl 5... Not cool, I really wanted that to work marpin... Oh well im sure its my crappy chip from Vietnam.. Again batch# X551C435..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. Will forgo the lapping then and im thinking vice method as well


My chip is also one of those crappy ones. Stability depends on your test software. Like the guide mentioned, p95 tends to be less stable. x264 is all you need. When I tried 4.6GHz cpu OC only, I needed 1.392v vcore in HWInfo for p95 without any errors. If I added xmp into that, I needed 1.424v for p95 without any error. BUT, with x264, OC cpu and xmp needs only 1.312v HWInfo vcore. AND, it has been stable with gaming, multitasking, rendering, videoconverting, etc.

I assume your using an ASUS board.
Try my settings, if dont work, you can increase vcore, x264 also generate less heat if you are on air cooling:
- set all to system default
- manually OC cpu by
- 46 multiplier
- LLC lv 6
- Manual voltage input to the value that gives 1.312v HWInfo Vcore.
- dont change anything else
- test with x264, if not stable, inc vcore, u should know if its stable after 3rd loop as an estimate.

- if stable,
- set to XMP
- dont change anything else
- test with x264, if not stable, inc vcore (yes vcore!)

- if stable
- set cache max to 46
- dont change anything else
- test with x264, if not stable, decrease max cache to 45 and so on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I have manual voltages set for ram and cpu.. 1.355v for the CPU and 1.35 for the ram.. LLC is at lvl 4 now with current capability @130%. SVID is disabled, c-states are enabled..
> 
> I will try your suggestion marpin what do I have to loose.. Logic, yeah right!! Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So back to my wonky settings.. They are stable at least.. This was with everything set to auto except for Vcore 1.355 Ram was at manual 1.35v multi at 46 LLC at lvl 5... Not cool, I really wanted that to work marpin... Oh well im sure its my crappy chip from Vietnam.. Again batch# X551C435..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. Will forgo the lapping then and im thinking vice method as well


the key to the vise is to use a machine or drill press vise. a standard bench vise can mar the IHS if it has "toothy" jaws.


----------



## Super Spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> My chip is also one of those crappy ones. Stability depends on your test software. Like the guide mentioned, p95 tends to be less stable. x264 is all you need. When I tried 4.6GHz cpu OC only, I needed 1.392v vcore in HWInfo for p95 without any errors. If I added xmp into that, I needed 1.424v for p95 without any error. BUT, with x264, OC cpu and xmp needs only 1.312v HWInfo vcore. AND, it has been stable with gaming, multitasking, rendering, videoconverting, etc.
> 
> I assume your using an ASUS board.
> Try my settings, if dont work, you can increase vcore, x264 also generate less heat if you are on air cooling:
> - set all to system default
> - manually OC cpu by
> - 46 multiplier
> - LLC lv 6
> - Manual voltage input to the value that gives 1.312v HWInfo Vcore.
> - dont change anything else
> - test with x264, if not stable, inc vcore, u should know if its stable after 3rd loop as an estimate.
> 
> - if stable,
> - set to XMP
> - dont change anything else
> - test with x264, if not stable, inc vcore (yes vcore!)
> 
> - if stable
> - set cache max to 46
> - dont change anything else
> - test with x264, if not stable, decrease max cache to 45 and so on.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I have a Eurocom Sky X9 laptop that has a 6700K desktop CPU and a GTX 980 (Desktop Class) GPU.

Initially, I could never overclock more than 43x4 as the temps would soar up to 98C within seconds of an AIDA64 stress test.

So I bought a Silicon Lottery 4.8 GHz rated 6700K and replaced it, and now I can overclock to 4.6GHz stable. I can even reach 4.7 GHz but I don't like my laptop's fans spinning so much all the time so I settled for 4.6 GHz.

The CPU is delidded from Silicon Lottery with Liquid Ultra between the CPU die and the IHS and IC Diamond between the IHS and the heatsink.

The reason I chose IC Diamond between the IHS and the heatsink is that it gave me 10C lower temps as it makes better contact with this laptop's heatsink. CLU was too thin so the temps were a bit higher.

My settings are:

Core/Ring Voltage = Default (Adaptive)
Core offset voltage = -40mV
Turbo Power Max/Turbo Short Power Max = 225 watts
IA/Core/Ring Current Limit = 300A
Power Limit 1,2,3, and 4 = 225W

I maxed out the Turbo/Current/Power values as the CPU will only pull what it needs so no harm in raising the ceiling to give it enough juice when it needs it. This way, the only thing I need to play with is Voltage offset and CPU Core Ratio

Tip: Keep the Cache Ratio at default, increasing it will only generate more heat at a minimal to no performance increase.

It is a matter of luck to get a good 6700K overclocker though as the NBR forums are fufll of people complaining about overheating issues even at stock clocks.

These are my current laptop specs:

*EUROCOM SKY X9* - Intel Skylake i7-6700K @ 4.6 GHz | G.SKILL Ripjaws 64GB DDR4 2800 MHz. RAM | GeForce GTX 980 | Sound Blaster 3D Audio | 2x Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD + 2x Samsung Spinpoint 5400 RPM 2TB HDD | Killer Wireless-AC 1535 | 17.3" LG LP173WF4-SPF1 IPS FHD Matte Screen (G-SYNC) | 2x330W AC Power Adapters | Windows 10 Pro


----------



## error-id10t

That's a beastly laptop!


----------



## Super Spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's a beastly laptop!


Thanks bro, here are my recent benchmarks, please check:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/nvidia-geforce-hot-fix-driver-v364-96-findings-fixes.790555/page-4#post-10240775

I need to try a higher GPU overclock as it's only +100 Core / +150 memory for now.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeahm HWinfo does that... more folks read the vid as vcore.
> 
> Delid is the way to go. I opoed the top on my 6700K and temps always in the 60s. Lapping is unnecessary and the slight crown on modern IHS is there for a reason - the socket tech bulletin from Intel describes the reasons.
> CLP is good, use as little as possible. MX is fine, you might try some Gelid extreme or Grizzly if you delid the chip. Higher thermal flux.
> 
> As far as removing the lid... I've done a half dozen, all with a hammer and vise. Done in one minute.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the key to the vise is to use a machine or drill press vise. a standard bench vise can mar the IHS if it has "toothy" jaws.


Yes sir, thanks for the advice.. Im a parts fabricator for a land speed race team and the shop we have has what I need thank goodness.







Have seen a few vids on how to do it but i have my own theories of course







I definitely need to get these temps in check..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Yes sir, thanks for the advice.. Im a parts fabricator for a land speed race team and the shop we have has what I need thank goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have seen a few vids on how to do it but i have my own theories of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need to get these temps in check..


with access to a shop, you're in great shape. It's a basic "drift" in shop parlance.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/0_20


----------



## Konan171

Is it normal that my VID max voltage is higher than my Vcore? Also is 1.296 vcore a safe voltage for 24/7 use? Sorry new to overclocking on Skylake processors.


----------



## marpin

Username: Marpin
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.6GHz
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive mode with offset "Auto" and final turbo voltage "1.385"
LLC Setting: Level 6
Vcore: Maximum 1.408v
FCLK: 1GHz
iGPU: 1350MHz
Ram Speed: 3466MHz 16-17-17-32-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.344v
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i GTX
Stability Test: x264 16T 5 hours and 36 minutes
Batch Number: Malaysia L537B220
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus Impact VIII

Misc Comments: RAM rated for 3200MHz 16-18-18-38 Trident Z. Adaptive voltage mode. All other settings at default. Power saving enabled. c-states, speedstep, spread spectrum, svid "Auto".

x264-log_4.7cpu3.466ram4.6cache1.35iGPU1.408vadaptive16.rtf 4k .rtf file


----------



## marpin

For those who are curious like me. Overclocking resulted in 27.3% 3D graphics performance, as according to Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0.

Default stock settings:


1350MHz iGPU:


+ 4.7GHz CPU:


+ xmp 3200MHz Ram:


+ 4.6GHz cache:


+ Ram further overclock 3466MHz and Timings 16-17-17-32-1T:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konan171*
> 
> Is it normal that my VID max voltage is higher than my Vcore? Also is 1.296 vcore a safe voltage for 24/7 use? Sorry new to overclocking on Skylake processors.


VID is not shown in that pic. And basically you should ignore VID once you exceed the max turbo frequency of the processor (eg, any overclock).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> For those who are curious like me. Overclocking resulted in 27.3% 3D graphics performance, as according to Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Default stock settings:
> 
> 
> 1350MHz iGPU:
> 
> 
> + 4.7GHz CPU:
> 
> 
> + xmp 3200MHz Ram:
> 
> 
> + 4.6GHz cache:
> 
> 
> + Ram further overclock 3466MHz and Timings 16-17-17-32-1T:


NOt surprising at such low resolution - cpu bound. Increase the resolution and the CPU effect will diminish - you'll need to oc the iGPU. check our local bench threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NOt surprising at such low resolution - cpu bound. Increase the resolution and the CPU effect will diminish - you'll need to oc the iGPU. check our local bench threads:


I agree with you. I couldnt use higher resolution to show accurate and significant results for iGPU. I did OC the iGPU to 1350MHz, any higher needs more than 1.45v Vcore.
I was curious about this. Also, I need the boost in iGPU performance cuz I am waiting for NVIDIA Pascal for this computer.
I found out that overclocking CPU and Ram did increase the graphics overclocking effect, which may be reflected in graphics card overclocking. Without overclocking iGPU, Unigine Valley showed unsignificant results for CPU and Ram OC. (if you get what I mean)
For iGPU overclocking effect, overclocking Ram plays a significant role.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> I agree with you. I couldnt use higher resolution to show accurate and significant results for iGPU. I did OC the iGPU to 1350MHz, any higher needs more than 1.45v Vcore.
> I was curious about this. Also, I need the boost in iGPU performance cuz I am waiting for NVIDIA Pascal for this computer.
> I found out that overclocking CPU and Ram did increase the graphics overclocking effect, which may be reflected in graphics card overclocking. Without overclocking iGPU, Unigine Valley showed unsignificant results for CPU and Ram OC. (if you get what I mean)
> For iGPU overclocking effect, overclocking Ram plays a significant role.


yup, nice job!

_____________

And for anyone interested, here's a good skylake OC video: http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3553_video_der8auers_skylake_overclocking_tutorial


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Can someone comment on the latest bios (15xx&16xx ) for the Hero VIII and the OC ability ? on the 13xx bios i was able to bench/stress test at 4.5ghz 1.230v while now i need 1.36v and its BSOD on me.. i'm now at 15XX bios..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can someone comment on the latest bios (15xx&16xx ) for the Hero VIII and the OC ability ? on the 13xx bios i was able to bench/stress test at 4.5ghz 1.230v while now i need 1.36v and its BSOD on me.. i'm now at 15XX bios..


was there a problem with 15xx that made you want to flash to 16xx?


----------



## ketatrypt

So here is what I have: Skylake i5 6600k, (check my sig for details on rig)

I have it to 4.5ghz, with a core voltage of 1.26v. I prolly could push it further, but, I currently don't see any reasons to do so. This system is so much more powerful then my previous PC that even without overclocking, it blows my mind lol.

But yea here is the pic proof if the table is still being kept up to date:



Also, just for the record, it seems like a fairly new batch. (it is batch # L549B684)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> So here is what I have: Skylake i5 6600k, (check my sig for details on rig)
> 
> I have it to 4.5ghz, with a core voltage of 1.26v. I prolly could push it further, but, I currently don't see any reasons to do so. This system is so much more powerful then my previous PC that even without overclocking, it blows my mind lol.
> 
> But yea here is the pic proof if the table is still being kept up to date:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just for the record, it seems like a fairly new batch. (it is batch # L549B684)


in order to get listed in the table you need to read the requirements in post#1... screenshot of stability run with HWi showing voltages.


----------



## Konan171

Stable at 4.6ghz with 1.376 vcore and it never goes over 60 degrees Celsius. Not bad considering I am running Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866 mhz C10 1.35v DDR3L Ram and a Asus Z170-P D3 motherboard.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> was there a problem with 15xx that made you want to flash to 16xx?


Not a single problem with this build So far.. no idea why i flash 15XX over 13XX







sound like i will flash back to 13XX









I mean on the current bios 15XX, my cpu isn't stable anymore.. 4.5ghz need more than 1.36v while on old bios 13XX i can hit that at 1.25v..


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Not a single problem with this build So far.. no idea why i flash 15XX over 13XX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound like i will flash back to 13XX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean on the current bios 15XX, my cpu isn't stable anymore.. 4.5ghz need more than 1.36v while on old bios 13XX i can hit that at 1.25v..


Have you tried 16xx then? Could it be an error occured during your BIOS update?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Have you tried 16xx then? Could it be an error occured during your BIOS update?


Hmmm, maybe you're right.. but its stable at stock + XMP.. will try 16XX and report back


----------



## choLOL

I'm overclocking my friend's 6600k, am I doing things correctly?
Cooler is a CM Hyper 212+, motherboard is a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
It's now at 4.7GHz, 1.312-1.344 volts VCore (according to CPU-Z and HWiNFO), max temps are 81 degrees C, minimum temps are 30 deg C.
I'm stress testing with p95v289 (blend, small FFTs, and custom)

These are the only changes I made to the UEFI
Multiplier: 44
VCore: (Manual) 1.35 V
LLC: Level 3

I didn't change anything not mentioned above, such as VCCIO, SA.

I'm cautious because the VCore displayed in windows is lower than those in the statistics from the first page.


----------



## kongasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> I'm overclocking my friend's 6600k, am I doing things correctly?
> Cooler is a CM Hyper 212+, motherboard is a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> It's now at 4.7GHz, 1.312-1.344 volts VCore (according to CPU-Z and HWiNFO), max temps are 81 degrees C, minimum temps are 30 deg C.
> I'm stress testing with p95v289 (blend, small FFTs, and custom)
> 
> These are the only changes I made to the UEFI
> Multiplier: 44
> VCore: (Manual) 1.35 V
> LLC: Level 3
> 
> I didn't change anything not mentioned above, such as VCCIO, SA.
> 
> I'm cautious because the VCore displayed in windows is lower than those in the statistics from the first page.


Your Chipset is very well. Your CPU Loadline Calibration Level is too low, Recommended set to Level 6 or 7.
And Go to Advanced CPU Configuration and to the sub-menu CPU Power Management Configuration
- Set CPU C states to Disabled
Disabled C states to improve the stability of system, and also reduced CPU voltage


----------



## choLOL

Thanks for the response, +rep!

Okay. I changed those settings.
Present UEFI settings:
LLC: level 6 (from level 3)
VCore (manual): 1.32 (from 1.35)
C-states: disabled (from enabled)

My friend told me he only wants 4.6GHz, so we went from 47 to 46.

I'm using HWiNFO64, CPU-Z and HWMonitor to check the pc stats, and p95v29p (blend) to stress test.
VCore: 1.376 V
Max core temp (max): 85 *C
Max core temp (ave.): 68 *C

Gonna reduce the VCore a bit more to lower the temps, I guess.

edit: Also, what is the lowest/idle frequency of these 6600k's? 0.8 GHz?


----------



## egraphixstudios

Had anyone who has a Asus board use the AI suite to overclock their 6700k?

I managed to get mine at 4.9ghz at 1.42v. But someone on here on another thread mentioned its best to manually o/c so i manually o/c and sitting stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.32v. Until I understand o/c a little better i will wait for someones reply on this. Last time I did overclocking was a Q6600 and a Athlon XP









I'm using Asus Maximum Hero Alpha board with 32gb 3200 corsair ram and 6700k skylake,


----------



## kongasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Thanks for the response, +rep!
> 
> Okay. I changed those settings.
> Present UEFI settings:
> LLC: level 6 (from level 3)
> VCore (manual): 1.32 (from 1.35)
> C-states: disabled (from enabled)
> 
> My friend told me he only wants 4.6GHz, so we went from 47 to 46.
> 
> I'm using HWiNFO64, CPU-Z and HWMonitor to check the pc stats, and p95v29p (blend) to stress test.
> VCore: 1.376 V
> Max core temp (max): 85 *C
> Max core temp (ave.): 68 *C
> 
> Gonna reduce the VCore a bit more to lower the temps, I guess.
> 
> edit: Also, what is the lowest/idle frequency of these 6600k's? 0.8 GHz?


Yeah, 6600k default frequency is 0.8 to 3.5GHz, turbo 3.9GHz. If EIST is enabled. You can further reduce CPU voltage to 1.30v
1.376v is idle voltage, isn't it?

Sorry for my poor Enlish


----------



## choLOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> Had anyone who has a Asus board use the AI suite to overclock their 6700k?
> I managed to get mine at 4.9ghz at 1.42v. But someone on here on another thread mentioned its best to manually o/c so i manually o/c and sitting stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.32v. Until I understand o/c a little better i will wait for someones reply on this. Last time I did overclocking was a Q6600 and a Athlon XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Asus Maximum Hero Alpha board with 32gb 3200 corsair ram and 6700k skylake,


We're using an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming board right now and an i5 6600k. I really don't trust the one-click overclocking solutions, they usually supply excessive VCore.

These are the settings I've changed so far:
1. (I don't remember what setting exactly) CPU Ratio applies to all cores
2. Multiplier to 46
3. Load Line Calibration (under DIGI+ VRM) to level 3
4. CPU Core Voltage to 1.29
5. Disabled spread spectrum, CPU C-states (under advanced > CPU Config > CPU Power Management config)

That's it I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongasdf*
> 
> Yeah, 6600k default frequency is 0.8 to 3.5GHz, turbo 3.9GHz. If EIST is enabled. You can further reduce CPU voltage to 1.30v
> 1.376v is idle voltage, isn't it?
> Sorry for my poor Enlish


Yep, EIST is enabled. And yes, the 1.30V does give 1.376V vcore.








But we set the VCore to 1.29 now and so far everything's going well. 1hr of stress testing so far.


----------



## MK-Professor

I have set the voltage on Manual 1.36v, is that consider bad for the longevity of the 6700K by staying at 1.36v all the time even at idle?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> I have set the voltage on Manual 1.36v, is that consider bad for the longevity of the 6700K by staying at 1.36v all the time even at idle?


1.36V is perfectly fine for 24/7 usage. I currently am running 1.39V 24/7 and sometimes 1.404V if gaming.


----------



## n0staR

Hi there,

Just started to make a 24/7 OC on my i7 6700k on a MSI Z170A Pro Gaming watercooled by a Corsair H110 push/pull (4xCorsair SP140).
Atm reached 4,6ghZ at 1.328Vcore, 10h stability on the x264custom 16T before crashing (normal mode), correct temps i guess (arround 60° max in x264custom).
I would like to reach 4,7 or more.

For now, i just put the overhide mode, modified the multiplicator to 46 and the vcore manually to 1.30V, set mode 1 LLC and GT LLC and XMP profile.
I have some questions to know what can i do next.

What is the safe 24/7 cpu vcore i can reach with my setup? I usually change my CPU's every 2 years so i would like it to stand to the 2018's haha. (My case is well aircooled)
Is there any options to put on/off or to modify on my MSI Z170A Gaming Pro to make the OC easier/stable ?
10h x264 16T stability before crashing is it okay ?

Thanks a lot and sorry for my terrible english, am a frenchie


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.36V is perfectly fine for 24/7 usage. I currently am running 1.39V 24/7 and sometimes 1.404V if gaming.


I know that it is ok for the 6700K to go up to 1.45v under load, but what I am asking is if it ok to have a high voltage for idle, because on idle if you don't have manual mod it sits around 0.9v, and I have it at 1.36v at idle.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> I know that it is ok for the 6700K to go up to 1.45v under load, but what I am asking is if it ok to have a high voltage for idle, because on idle if you don't have manual mod it sits around 0.9v, and I have it at 1.36v at idle.


Yes, it won't hurt anything. ..and it's possible to get very low idle voltage if you set C states to Enabled, at least on my M8 Hero.
But 1.36v at idle won't kill your cpu.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> I know that it is ok for the 6700K to go up to 1.45v under load, but what I am asking is if it ok to have a high voltage for idle, because on idle if you don't have manual mod it sits around 0.9v, and I have it at 1.36v at idle.


Why do you want it to idle at 1.36v? Do you not want to enable C1E and speedstep?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.36V is perfectly fine for 24/7 usage. I currently am running 1.39V 24/7 and sometimes 1.404V if gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it is ok for the 6700K to go up to 1.45v under load, but what I am asking is if it ok to have a high voltage for idle, because on idle if you don't have manual mod it sits around 0.9v, and I have it at 1.36v at idle.
Click to expand...

As stated above when C states are enabled your CPU will still down clock on all settings (adaptive, offset, manual) the difference is the voltage that will be applied at idle of course. Either way you will be perfectly fine. If you are running with c states disabled and a constant 1.36v and max clock 24/7 then I have to ask why you feel that is needed? When set up correctly you should only see the 1.36V under CPU load.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Just got the newly delidded CPU in and wow.. Im impressed with the gains.. Or lack of temp I should say... The whole process was very stressful because if i would have killed the chip id be waiting for a few months before I could get another one. lolz

IBT saw 25c less..



x264 saw 20c less



Now, now!! I can finely go for some decent overclocks... FFS..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> As stated above when C states are enabled your CPU will still down clock on all settings (adaptive, offset, manual) the difference is the voltage that will be applied at idle of course. Either way you will be perfectly fine. If you are running with c states disabled and a constant 1.36v and max clock 24/7 then I have to ask why you feel that is needed? When set up correctly you should only see the 1.36V under CPU load.


Hello

I try what you say, Manual voltage and C state enable but the voltage stay at 1.31v on IDLE ? is there any option should be changed or just C state enable ?


----------



## n0staR

Hi there,

Just started to make a 24/7 OC on my i7 6700k on a MSI Z170A Pro Gaming watercooled by a Corsair H110 push/pull (4xCorsair SP140).
Atm reached 4,6ghZ at 1.328Vcore, 10h stability on the x264custom 16T before crashing (normal mode), correct temps i guess (arround 60° max in x264custom).
I would like to reach 4,7 or more.

For now, i just put the overhide mode, modified the multiplicator to 46 and the vcore manually to 1.30V, set mode 1 LLC and GT LLC and XMP profile.
I have some questions to know what can i do next.

What is the safe 24/7 cpu vcore i can reach with my setup? I usually change my CPU's every 2 years so i would like it to stand to the 2018's haha. (My case is well aircooled)
Is there any options to put on/off or to modify on my MSI Z170A Gaming Pro to make the OC easier/stable ?
10h x264 16T stability before crashing is it okay ?

Thanks a lot and sorry for my terrible english, am a frenchie


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why do you want it to idle at 1.36v? Do you not want to enable C1E and speedstep?


call me weird but I like to have a constant voltage all the time (1.36v is not that high for load to begin with), plus when the cpu load goes from 0% to 100% there's a smaller temperature variation, hence it is better for the cpu.


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I try what you say, Manual voltage and C state enable but the voltage stay at 1.31v on IDLE ? is there any option should be changed or just C state enable ?


Yea I noticed this too on manual. (Asus Z170 Pro Gaming)

Is CPU-z just not detecting the voltage drop? (the CPU does clock back when not loaded, I just don't see an accompanying v-core drop)

Should we be using adaptive voltage?

I am not too worried about the processor itself, but, I just don't want to waste electricity


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Yea I noticed this too on manual. (Asus Z170 Pro Gaming)
> 
> Is CPU-z just not detecting the voltage drop? (the CPU does clock back when not loaded, I just don't see an accompanying v-core drop)
> 
> Should we be using adaptive voltage?
> 
> I am not too worried about the processor itself, but, I just don't want to waste electricity


Cpu-z report 1.20v sometime but that the VID not the Vcore.. so ignore that.. Adaptive should work but you need to play with LLC as the Adaptive + high LLC wil result on voltage spike under load..

Mine at LLC and 1.30v manual and i see 1.328v under load with some spike to 1.344v.. while same LLC and Adaptive result on 1.36v under load and some spike to 1.39v


----------



## n0staR

Hi,

After having a 4,6gHZ OC stable, i'm trying to reach 4,7ghZ or more.
Atm i tried 4,7gHZ at 1.4Vcore but was unstable.

here are my bios settings






Should i change anything to improve stability and reach higher stable core clock?

Thanks a lot


----------



## nowcontrol

1.4v .. http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns


----------



## Colonel Gerdauf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4v .. http://valid.x86.fr/mlnbns


Impressive, but has it passed any stability tests?

Take this with a grain of salt, but I would suggest cranking down the BCLK by 10KHz, just so that it would fit closer to 5GHz. It might not do much for stability or thermals, but at least it is something.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0staR*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> After having a 4,6gHZ OC stable, i'm trying to reach 4,7ghZ or more.
> Atm i tried 4,7gHZ at 1.4Vcore but was unstable.
> 
> here are my bios settings
> 
> Should i change anything to improve stability and reach higher stable core clock?
> 
> Thanks a lot


If you are trying to get the clocks up then there are two things I would suggest trying. The first is to try a milder load line calibration such that the commanded voltage in the bios more closely matches that of the load voltage. The second thing is once you have the first suggestion done try increasing the voltage a tad. 1.42V may be plenty to get you stable. Only testing will tell. the third would be to alter the bus clock. Remember that bus time multiplier equals clock speed. Also remember this overclocks your ram also so stability may come from ram if it is not compensated for. Once you have the voltage required by the chip turn off manual voltage and either set it as an offset or adaptive voltage. Adaptive is a littler better but if you alter the bus clock you can no longer use adaptive.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colonel Gerdauf*
> 
> Impressive, but has it passed any stability tests?


Of course not, but i was not aiming to pass any such tests at this frequency, I was just pleased enough that i could boot into windows and submit a cpuz validation with 1.4v giving me a usable 5GHz OC that i am still running on as i type this.









EDIT: same frequency but with higher 3333MHz memory speed now .. http://valid.x86.fr/zyqecx


----------



## PMPG

Hi

I have Gigabyte z170xp-sli + i5 6600k. Latest BIOS/CHIPSET drivers.

i tried the following:

1. Multipler to 44 (4,4ghz)

2. Vcore to 1,35 (got 1,32 in bios, i guess its droop)

i crashed in dota 2 (soundloop + freeze). have never had this freeze on stock before.

3. Multiplier to 44

4. Vcore to 1,4 (1,36 in bios, droop again).

i crashed in dota 2 again, the same way.

what am i doing wrong guys? i cant even reach 4,4ghz on 1,4V....

am i missing any other setting?


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have Gigabyte z170xp-sli + i5 6600k. Latest BIOS/CHIPSET drivers.
> 
> i tried the following:
> 
> 1. Multipler to 44 (4,4ghz)
> 
> 2. Vcore to 1,35 (got 1,32 in bios, i guess its droop)
> 
> i crashed in dota 2 (soundloop + freeze). have never had this freeze on stock before.
> 
> 3. Multiplier to 44
> 
> 4. Vcore to 1,4 (1,36 in bios, droop again).
> 
> i crashed in dota 2 again, the same way.
> 
> what am i doing wrong guys? i cant even reach 4,4ghz on 1,4V....
> 
> am i missing any other setting?


Have you raised LLC to compensate for droop? (I hardly doubt that is the problem tho at such a low OC..) Im assuming temps are good...

There are other BIOS settings that may be impacting your overclock - check to make sure powersaving options are off, and just go thru all the settings. I don't have a gigabyte mobo so I don't know how the bios looks, but in my Asus bios there were a few settings that said [disable if overclocking]. Wouldn't hurt to go thru and check those.


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Have you raised LLC to compensate for droop? (I hardly doubt that is the problem tho at such a low OC..) Im assuming temps are good...
> 
> There are other BIOS settings that may be impacting your overclock - check to make sure powersaving options are off, and just go thru all the settings. I don't have a gigabyte mobo so I don't know how the bios looks, but in my Asus bios there were a few settings that said [disable if overclocking]. Wouldn't hurt to go thru and check those.


are you saying i must have clocks at max all the time? is powersaving feature not possible when overclocking?

temps are at max 50c when stresstesting (no crash, realbench 15 min). around 40c when playing dota 2.

i didnt compensate for droop. i think there may be some other options in gigabyte that needs to be disabled or something

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18690668 this thread shows how my bios looks like


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> are you saying i must have clocks at max all the time? is powersaving feature not possible when overclocking?
> 
> temps are at max 50c when stresstesting (no crash, realbench 15 min). around 40c when playing dota 2.
> 
> i didnt compensate for droop. i think there may be some other options in gigabyte that needs to be disabled or something
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18690668 this thread shows how my bios looks like


I checked, and here are my settings (I have the same proc as you, just an asus board)

Disable SVID support, EPU powersaving support, and disable VRM spread spectrum.

I have only OC'd to 4.4ghz, and am running it at 1.3v, adaptive, with auto negative offset. (it gives the CPU less volts when turbo is not active, and its controlled by mobo, not cpu, because of the features we disabled above)

As for that matter, make sure turbo mode is on, speedstep is on, C states on (or auto), and turn llc to high. Everything else to auto. If you have XMP profiles, de-activate them for testing, just to be sure its not your RAM causing issues. Once you get a stable cpu, then you can enable the xmp profile.


----------



## RomeoOG

Please add me to the list, my new built below.

Username: RomeoOG

CPU Model: 6600K

Base Clock: 100

Core Multiplier: 47

Core Frequency: 4700

Cache Frequency: 4600

Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Mode + 1.370 + Offset Volage 0.005
Vcore: 1.39V

FCLK: (Auto)

Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro Series H100i V2 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler

Stability Test: p95v287 - 1 Hr of Blend, p95v287 - Custom Min FTT-1344 Max FTT-1344 Run in place check run at 15 Mins. For 11.22 Hrs, Realbench 2.43 - 8 Hrs 16GB Ram, X264 8 Hrs Loop 54.

Batch Number: X548B256 Made in Vietnam

Ram Speed: XMP Profile - CORSAIR 16GB 2X8 DDR4 3200 16-18-18-36

Ram Voltage: 1.350V VCCIO - 1.100 and System Agent - Auto

Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming

LLC Setting: LLC7


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*
> 
> Please add me to the list, my new built below.
> 
> Username: RomeoOG
> 
> CPU Model: 6600K
> 
> Base Clock: 100
> 
> Core Multiplier: 47
> 
> Core Frequency: 4700
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4600
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Mode + 1.370 + Offset Volage 0.005
> Vcore: 1.39V
> 
> FCLK: (Auto)
> 
> Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro Series H100i V2 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> Stability Test: p95v287 - 1 Hr of Blend, p95v287 - Custom Min FTT-1344 Max FTT-1344 Run in place check run at 15 Mins. For 11.22 Hrs, Realbench 2.43 - 8 Hrs 16GB Ram, X264 8 Hrs Loop 54.
> 
> Batch Number: X548B256 Made in Vietnam
> 
> Ram Speed: XMP Profile - CORSAIR 16GB 2X8 DDR4 3200 16-18-18-36
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.350V VCCIO - 1.100 and System Agent - Auto
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> 
> LLC Setting: LLC7
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are you using to measure vcore with? All I see on your app is VID. (unless I'm missing something) Try HWINFO to check vcore.
Otherwise your testing looks good to me.


----------



## calebdk

None of the pictures are showing Vcore? Vid != Vcore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*
> 
> Please add me to the list, my new built below.
> 
> Username: RomeoOG
> 
> CPU Model: 6600K
> 
> Base Clock: 100
> 
> Core Multiplier: 47
> 
> Core Frequency: 4700
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4600
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Mode + 1.370 + Offset Volage 0.005
> Vcore: 1.39V
> 
> FCLK: (Auto)
> 
> Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro Series H100i V2 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> Stability Test: p95v287 - 1 Hr of Blend, p95v287 - Custom Min FTT-1344 Max FTT-1344 Run in place check run at 15 Mins. For 11.22 Hrs, Realbench 2.43 - 8 Hrs 16GB Ram, X264 8 Hrs Loop 54.
> 
> Batch Number: X548B256 Made in Vietnam
> 
> Ram Speed: XMP Profile - CORSAIR 16GB 2X8 DDR4 3200 16-18-18-36
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.350V VCCIO - 1.100 and System Agent - Auto
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> 
> LLC Setting: LLC7


----------



## Phreec

The vcore is visible at the very bottom in that AI suite program.

Your prime95 also failed. You're not stable.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

4.7, 1.398v in bios fluxing to 1.408 , LLC at lvl5 140% current capability, power duty control @ extreme, phase control @ extreme stopped it at 40 loops 5Hrs 3mins.. I may or may not run Prime at this point I just want to game, lolz.. Delid helped tremendously with temps.. 4.5Ghz with 1.344 volts saw 78c with x264 testing...


----------



## RomeoOG

Vcore only works when I have it an Adaptive mode any other modes such as Manual the reading was way off. AI I just have it for references only it was readying around more then what the actual vcore I set in the bio. Such as when I set Adaptive bio 1.365 and Offset 0.005 it would come out total 1.370, when at full stress test AI would read around 1.440 or 1.52 sometimes. To answer your question I use CPU-Z and Core Temp, when I use Adaptive it would read pretty much exactly what I set in the bios, which is 1.375 to 1.380.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> The vcore is visible at the very bottom in that AI suite program.
> 
> Your prime95 also failed. You're not stable.


AI Vcore is way off, I was using CPUZ and Core Temp and HW but only works when I'm using Adaptive Mode.

Does anybody know how to fix that problem? I also updated the newest bios and it still doing the same thing, pretty weird.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I couldn't get adaptive to boot properly.
> I set the adaptive to 1.36v and offset to +0.001v.
> I see the Asus logo, then the RAID message, then it reboots.
> 
> I got it into Windows once and the vcore was right.
> 
> What might be the problem??


Iadaptive 1.36v is fine when you full throttle but the problem is your offset is way to low to even load, you need to set your offset at +0.005v. Minimum or +0.010v. try that, and perhaps you can lower your vcore maybe 1.32 it should work if it crash then put it back to what you have now.


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*
> 
> Iadaptive 1.36v is fine when you full throttle but the problem is your offset is way to low to even load, you need to set your offset at +0.005v. Minimum or +0.010v. try that, and perhaps you can lower your vcore maybe 1.32 it should work if it crash then put it back to what you have now.


Why not do it the other way around, and set a negative offset?

Have the turbo do the full voltage, then, have the offset take away a bunch of voltage to idle at ~0.7v

This is the way I have mine set, and it works great. It goes to full power when necessary, and cuts quite low when idle. I have my turbo OC at 4.4ghz, at 1.3v and have the negative offset on auto, and when the pc idles, the clock gets cut to 800mhz, and the voltage plummets down to 0.6-0.7v.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Why not do it the other way around, and set a negative offset?
> 
> Have the turbo do the full voltage, then, have the offset take away a bunch of voltage to idle at ~0.7v
> 
> This is the way I have mine set, and it works great. It goes to full power when necessary, and cuts quite low when idle. I have my turbo OC at 4.4ghz, at 1.3v and have the negative offset on auto, and when the pc idles, the clock gets cut to 800mhz, and the voltage plummets down to 0.6-0.7v.


Good Idea I haven't test it that way, each chip and board is different, when you use too much - in offset it takes away too much voltage and it won't even post. But I will give that a try see how mine works.


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*
> 
> Good Idea I haven't test it that way, each chip and board is different, when you use too much - in offset it takes away too much voltage and it won't even post. But I will give that a try see how mine works.


Yea didn't think of that - I didn't have the issue, but looking into it a bit further, it seems that /some/ boards have boot options which allow you to set power states during the startup cycle (until OS can get it in control).

My Z170 pro gamer does have this feature, but like you said - all boards are different.

IMO it is worth looking into, because it does save some power (according to hwmon I am saving ~8w by dumping the idle voltage). The power saving was my main motivation, but, I am trying to be very conservative. I want this chip to last a while


----------



## n0staR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you are trying to get the clocks up then there are two things I would suggest trying. The first is to try a milder load line calibration such that the commanded voltage in the bios more closely matches that of the load voltage. The second thing is once you have the first suggestion done try increasing the voltage a tad. 1.42V may be plenty to get you stable. Only testing will tell. the third would be to alter the bus clock. Remember that bus time multiplier equals clock speed. Also remember this overclocks your ram also so stability may come from ram if it is not compensated for. Once you have the voltage required by the chip turn off manual voltage and either set it as an offset or adaptive voltage. Adaptive is a littler better but if you alter the bus clock you can no longer use adaptive.


Hi, thx a lot for ur advices.

Finally reach 4,8ghz at 1.440Vcore. 70°C max in load.
Is that good for a 24/7 OC aio 280mm push/pull cooled ?

Now have to look for my memory.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Yea didn't think of that - I didn't have the issue, but looking into it a bit further, it seems that /some/ boards have boot options which allow you to set power states during the startup cycle (until OS can get it in control).
> 
> My Z170 pro gamer does have this feature, but like you said - all boards are different.
> 
> IMO it is worth looking into, because it does save some power (according to hwmon I am saving ~8w by dumping the idle voltage). The power saving was my main motivation, but, I am trying to be very conservative. I want this chip to last a while


I actually try your method and mine failed, It posted but when I was running prime95 my pc crash within 2 mins. Also I log the Wattage with the setting with and without, it was the same such as when I left the way I had my pc it downclock to 800 mh and it was pulling 5.8w of power then I try with your method and let it run and still downclock he same and the same wattage was pulling so it didn't work for me, but i'm glad it works for you.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0staR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you are trying to get the clocks up then there are two things I would suggest trying. The first is to try a milder load line calibration such that the commanded voltage in the bios more closely matches that of the load voltage. The second thing is once you have the first suggestion done try increasing the voltage a tad. 1.42V may be plenty to get you stable. Only testing will tell. the third would be to alter the bus clock. Remember that bus time multiplier equals clock speed. Also remember this overclocks your ram also so stability may come from ram if it is not compensated for. Once you have the voltage required by the chip turn off manual voltage and either set it as an offset or adaptive voltage. Adaptive is a littler better but if you alter the bus clock you can no longer use adaptive.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thx a lot for ur advices.
> 
> Finally reach 4,8ghz at 1.440Vcore. 70°C max in load.
> Is that good for a 24/7 OC aio 280mm push/pull cooled ?
> 
> Now have to look for my memory.
Click to expand...

1.44V is the max recommended voltage so quite high but as long as you have it setup to down clock on idle then you will be fine.


----------



## n0staR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V is the max recommended voltage so quite high but as long as you have it setup to down clock on idle then you will be fine.


How can i manage to do that ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lucky 23

Username: Lucky 23
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4.5Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.4Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.320v (-0.065 offset)
Vcore: 1.299v
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: Custom Loop: Alphacool 360mm, 240mm, 120mm Rads, EK Supremacy EVO CPU block, EK GPU blocks.
Stability Test: ASUS RealBench (6 hours)

Batch Number: Malaysia L548B390
Ram Speed: 3000mhz 15-16-16-35
Ram Voltage:1.35v (VCCIO 1.20v, VCCSA 1.25v)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 6
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments:


----------



## Ex0duS5150

*Username*: Ex0duS5150
*CPU Model*: I7 6700K
*Base Clock*: 100mhz
*Core Multiplier*: 47
*Core Frequency*: 4.7Ghz
*Cache Frequency*: 4.1Ghz
*Vcore in UEFI*: 1.398v
*Vcore*: 1.408v
*FCLK*: 800mhz
*Cooling Solution*: Noctua d-14 (CPU is Delided Liquid metal on chip, MX4 on HS)
*Stability Test*: x264 stability test (9 hours)
*Batch Number*: X551C435 Made in Vietnam
*Ram Speed*: 3200mhz 16-18-18-38-t2
*Ram Voltage*:1.36v (VCCIO auto, VCCSA auto)
*Motherboard*: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
*LLC Setting*: 5

*Misc Comments*: 140% current capability, power duty control @ extreme, phase control @ extreme.. system was not stable with out these settings...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0staR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V is the max recommended voltage so quite high but as long as you have it setup to down clock on idle then you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> How can i manage to do that ?
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...

In bios setup adaptive or offset voltage. If you google around there are several videos and guide that will help you through the process.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V is the max recommended voltage so quite high but as long as you have it setup to down clock on idle then you will be fine.


1.52V is recommended max by Intel. There is no other "max recommended".
Anything upto 1.52V is really safe.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V is the max recommended voltage so quite high but as long as you have it setup to down clock on idle then you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.52V is recommended max by Intel. There is no other "max recommended".
> Anything upto 1.52V is really safe.
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct. I am aware of intels posted maximum voltage. With zero information on silicone degradation 1.52V may very well be perfectly acceptable. When guiding people to achieve higher speeds I never recommend the maximum voltage for obvious reasons. Also while Intel does state 1.52V the consensus on the Internet is a safe 24/7 voltage is 1.44V which is why silicon lottery and others bin chips at 1.408V for 4.8 and 1.424V for 4.9.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

My 4.7Ghz OC is not stable while running prime 95 v27.9 build 1.. 4.6Ghz is 12hrs 27mins stable with 1.392 real voltage fluxing to 1.408 for split seconds.. I dont know if I can go lower on the voltage or not..



I will most likely try another voltage jump to make prime stable as my temps are still in check @1.408 but not right now.. Sick of testing and now just want to play with it.. Also my opinion on voltages and overclocking, keeping the chip at its upper limits of voltage will degrade the chip that is fact.. So im not trying to run it at 1.44volts 24/7..

I know the OP said that prime is masochistic but if the chip can do it at stock speeds and not fail then i want my OCed chip to be able to do it as well.. If its not stable at stock clocks with this test i would agree but if the chip cant be stable @OCs with a program that it is stable at stock clocks I conciser that chip unstable.. Picking and choosing what tests make your chip stable is counter productive im my opinion.. You should be able to run any stress test that the chip can run at stock clocks without failure or your chip is just not stable period..

Wanted to also throw out there that now that I know my stable voltages I will go for adaptive voltage setting. C states were enabled all threw out my OCing...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> My 4.7Ghz OC is not stable while running prime 95 v27.9 build 1.. 4.6Ghz is 12hrs 27mins stable with 1.392 real voltage fluxing to 1.408 for split seconds.. I dont know if I can go lower on the voltage or not..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will most likely try another voltage jump to make prime stable as my temps are still in check @1.408 but not right now.. Sick of testing and now just want to play with it.. Also my opinion on voltages and overclocking, keeping the chip at its upper limits of voltage will degrade the chip that is fact.. So im not trying to run it at 1.44volts 24/7..
> 
> I know the OP said that prime is masochistic but if the chip can do it at stock speeds and not fail then i want my OCed chip to be able to do it as well.. If its not stable at stock clocks with this test i would agree but if the chip cant be stable @OCs with a program that it is stable at stock clocks I conciser that chip unstable.. Picking and choosing what tests make your chip stable is counter productive im my opinion.. You should be able to run any stress test that the chip can run at stock clocks without failure or your chip is just not stable period..
> 
> Wanted to also throw out there that now that I know my stable voltages I will go for adaptive voltage setting. C states were enabled all threw out my OCing...


In that case, Intel's latest Linpack is much more stressful than the latest P95. You can run it through LinX 0.6.6e here.


----------



## emexci

at 4.0ghz i can run @ 1.040v stable without any problem in prime95.

but for 4.5ghz it needs minimum 1.264v.

4.7ghz prime95 fails at 1.4v. just crazy. maybe delid helps with temps so i can try higher voltages.

MB is a VIII Hero.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> In that case, Intel's latest Linpack is much more stressful than the latest P95. You can run it through LinX 0.6.6e here.


Downloaded it but cant figure out how to run it.. no exe works... says missing lib file that is another folder in the install folder.. "Just unpack the archive and launch LinX.exe." no exe with that name in there and i tried all the executables...

Ok got it to fire up command line stye and its asking about equation sizes and what not.. I dont know what numbers I should be inputting here so I wont try it.. I need a GUI..


----------



## Maleton3

Hey guys, so...I own an i5 6600K, and had it OC'd to 4.6 Ghz at 1.3 Volts, I don't know where else to post this...so this seems like the best place to ask, A few days ago I was filling up my water-cooling loop, Some spilled but no worries, had a paper towel down to get anything. So I left it overnight...Well, I woke up the next morning, turned on my PC...Motherboard turns on (Z170A Krait Gaming by MSI) but the LED warning for CPU came on..Maybe a fluke, turn the PC off, and back on...No POST, CPU light still on...

Whats going on here? Been trying to trouble shoot by checking voltages and everything, the 12 Volts are produced by the PSU, no issue there. I tested the motherboard chocker and capacitors, though I'm not really sure the standard voltage on them...It ended up being anywhere from 190 - 300 Mv through them...So, whats up here? Did I Just short my Motherboard, or is my Entire CPU Dead?

EDIT: All Fans do spin up on the motherboard, etc, pump works...but CPU error light is on still. One fan does start at full speed but soon completely stops (System fan)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 1.52V is recommended max by Intel. There is no other "max recommended".
> Anything upto 1.52V is really safe.


for accuracy, The intel max in the product datasheet includes any load transient-induced voltage overshoot (V_ovs) which is to be no more than 70mV at TDP as controlled by the MB manuf and application of LLC. With an OC and running any high current load (like p95 or OCCT or linpac .. considered virus mode by Intel) it's a 200mV V_ovs !


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Downloaded it but cant figure out how to run it.. no exe works... says missing lib file that is another folder in the install folder.. "Just unpack the archive and launch LinX.exe." no exe with that name in there and i tried all the executables...
> 
> Ok got it to fire up command line stye and its asking about equation sizes and what not.. I dont know what numbers I should be inputting here so I wont try it.. I need a GUI..




The GUI is right there after unzipping the download from the post I linked to. (LinX 0.6.6.1E)


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> The GUI is right there after unzipping the download from the post I linked to. (LinX 0.6.6.1E)


Umm no it is not sir.. Sorry you need to provide another link then... xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5274393&viewfull=1#post5274393 is not correct http://uploaded.net/file/3yo331xi is... Thanks i found it.. Next time provide the actual link not a link to the forum please..




Now that i found the actual link , how many times are you asking i should run this? when using this benchmark i run 20times normally just to see temps.. Is 20 times good enough for you sir?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> Umm no it is not sir.. Sorry you need to provide another link then... xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface&p=5274393&viewfull=1#post5274393 is not correct http://uploaded.net/file/3yo331xi is... Thanks i found it.. Next time provide the actual link not a link to the forum please..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that i found the actual link , how many times are you asking i should run this? when using this benchmark i run 20times normally just to see temps.. Is 20 times good enough for you sir?


Stability is in the eye of the beholder, there's nothing "good enough for me." I tend to lean with just getting X264 stable, then revisit your overclock if stability issues arise with normal use.

If you're trying to get as stable as stock, you should be able to run that overnight at a maximum problem size without any problems.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 
> 
> The GUI is right there after unzipping the download from the post I linked to. (LinX 0.6.6.1E)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Stability is in the eye of the beholder, there's nothing "good enough for me." I tend to lean with just getting X264 stable, then revisit your overclock if stability issues arise with normal use.
> 
> If you're trying to get as stable as stock, you should be able to run that overnight at a maximum problem size without any problems.


If nothing is good enough for you then we are done , lol...

Anyways I use IBT 20 to 25 passes to see what max temps ill get with the OC.. Ive passed that with no issue.. Even at stock settings I would not subject my CPU to overnight with max problem size.. 74c is the hottest Ive seen yet though with the Delid..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> 
> 
> at 4.0ghz i can run @ 1.040v stable without any problem in prime95.
> 
> but for 4.5ghz it needs minimum 1.264v.
> 
> 4.7ghz prime95 fails at 1.4v. just crazy. maybe delid helps with temps so i can try higher voltages.
> 
> MB is a VIII Hero.


Delid is usually worth 100-200MHz if temps are the limiting factor with the necessary additional voltage. There's a definite effect on leakage so a higher max OC is very likely. The temp we see is off the DTS via Super IO, microenvironment temps will be much higher, this is where a delid provides the most benefit.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*
> 
> Iadaptive 1.36v is fine when you full throttle but the problem is your offset is way to low to even load, you need to set your offset at +0.005v. Minimum or +0.010v. try that, and perhaps you can lower your vcore maybe 1.32 it should work if it crash then put it back to what you have now.


I think this worked. I set 0.05v offset and 1.32v adaptive.


----------



## Antipathy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Delid is usually worth 100-200MHz if temps are the limiting factor with the necessary additional voltage. There's a definite effect on leakage so a higher max OC is very likely. The temp we see is off the DTS via Super IO, microenvironment temps will be much higher, this is where a delid provides the most benefit.


The more I see this, the more tempted I am to delid...


----------



## emexci

4.8ghz with 1.408v if i turn off HyperThread im BIOS.











Intel better do next gen i7 with 6cores and no hyperthread.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> 4.8ghz with 1.408v if i turn off HyperThread im BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel better do next gen i7 with 6cores and no hyperthread.


That will never happen. If you didn't want hyper threading then why buy the i7 chip? The 6600k IS the 6700k without hyper threading.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> 4.8ghz with 1.408v if i turn off HyperThread im BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel better do next gen i7 with 6cores and no hyperthread.


You have only run Prime 95 for 20 minutes. Not long enough to consider it stable IMO


----------



## Silent Scone

Better still to simply not run it.


----------



## RomeoOG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I think this worked. I set 0.05v offset and 1.32v adaptive.


Glad it work for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Better still to simply not run it.


^^ This


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antipathy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Delid is usually worth 100-200MHz if temps are the limiting factor with the necessary additional voltage. There's a definite effect on leakage so a higher max OC is very likely. The temp we see is off the DTS via Super IO, microenvironment temps will be much higher, this is where a delid provides the most benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see this, the more tempted I am to delid...
Click to expand...

Delidding was good for my 6700K to get from 4.7 to 4.8...I wasn't temperature limited before delidding so I think you can hardly go wrong.
Nothing is ever guaranteed though.


----------



## emexci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That will never happen. If you didn't want hyper threading then why buy the i7 chip? The 6600k IS the 6700k without hyper threading.


That my friend is the Question i ask myself too...








But anyway, i'm happy with my current chip. VIII Hero has a lot of functions to play with.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That will never happen. If you didn't want hyper threading then why buy the i7 chip? The 6600k IS the 6700k without hyper threading.
> 
> 
> 
> That my friend is the Question i ask myself too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, i'm happy with my current chip. VIII Hero has a lot of functions to play with.
Click to expand...

What is the primary use of the computer? Hyper threading does have many advantages and quite possibly more benefits than being able to up the core speed by .1Ghz


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Delidding was good for my 6700K to get from 4.7 to 4.8...I wasn't temperature limited before delidding so I think you can hardly go wrong.
> Nothing is ever guaranteed though.


I am 100% satisfied with my delid and I highly recommend it if your chip is seeing really high temps at lower voltages.. IE 1.344 @ 4.5Ghz and 85c is just not acceptable.. I reduced my temps by 25c in IBT @1.392. I used Coollabs liquid ultra on the chip itself and MX4 on the IHS and HS.. I was barely running 4.5 with temps in check hitting 75c while gaming.. Now with IBT I dont even see 70c with 1.392v @ 4.7Ghz. Muhahahaha!!



I hope everyone knows Intels data sheet says Tcase is 65c so be careful running it over that..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Better still to simply not run it.


Well, regardess whether you a fan of P95 or not, its still not long enough to determine stability


----------



## KixNGrins

After upgrading to liquid cooling and having my CPU delidded, I'm able to OC at 4.7G stable (100 loops x264) using 1.370v in bios (1.376 in HWInfo 98% of the time and 1.360 appx 2% of the time). Between liquid cooling and delidding, temps are about 28C cooler at 4.6G (which was the most I could do previously without exceeding 87C vs current 59C)

I tried 4.8G by increasing vcore in 10mV increments as high as 1.460v, but couldn't get through more than 2-3 loops. My bios settings are:

CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
Core Ratio Limit: 47
Bclk: 100
TPU: TPU II
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU SVID Support: Enabled
CPU LLC: Level 6
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
XMP: Disabled
CPU/Cache Core Voltage: Manual
Intel Speedstep: Auto
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Everything else is pretty much Default or Auto.

Is there anything I can change or any other settings I've over-looked that might make 4.8G possible, or should I just accept that it can't get to 4.8G?

TIA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> After upgrading to liquid cooling and having my CPU delidded, I'm able to OC at 4.7G stable (100 loops x264) using 1.370v in bios (1.376 in HWInfo 98% of the time and 1.360 appx 2% of the time). Between liquid cooling and delidding, temps are about 28C cooler at 4.6G (which was the most I could do previously without exceeding 87C vs current 59C)
> 
> I tried 4.8G by increasing vcore in 10mV increments as high as 1.460v, but couldn't get through more than 2-3 loops. My bios settings are:
> 
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
> Core Ratio Limit: 47
> Bclk: 100
> TPU: TPU II
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU SVID Support: Enabled
> CPU LLC: Level 6
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
> XMP: Disabled
> CPU/Cache Core Voltage: Manual
> Intel Speedstep: Auto
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Everything else is pretty much Default or Auto.
> 
> Is there anything I can change or any other settings I've over-looked that might make 4.8G possible, or should I just accept that it can't get to 4.8G?
> 
> TIA


what cache multiplier were you trying with core at 4.8? Shouldn;t TPU be set to load previous values or something?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Is there anything I can change or any other settings I've over-looked that might make 4.8G possible, or should I just accept that it can't get to 4.8G?
> 
> TIA


No love for XMP, I'd enable that (and change it to 1T)? Also you may try by disabling TPU and setting it to "keep current settings". I was under the impression this was auto OC but what you're saying is you've set it yourself.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> After upgrading to liquid cooling and having my CPU delidded, I'm able to OC at 4.7G stable (100 loops x264) using 1.370v in bios (1.376 in HWInfo 98% of the time and 1.360 appx 2% of the time). Between liquid cooling and delidding, temps are about 28C cooler at 4.6G (which was the most I could do previously without exceeding 87C vs current 59C)
> 
> I tried 4.8G by increasing vcore in 10mV increments as high as 1.460v, but couldn't get through more than 2-3 loops. My bios settings are:
> 
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
> Core Ratio Limit: 47
> Bclk: 100
> TPU: TPU II
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU SVID Support: Enabled
> CPU LLC: Level 6
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
> XMP: Disabled
> CPU/Cache Core Voltage: Manual
> Intel Speedstep: Auto
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Everything else is pretty much Default or Auto.
> 
> Is there anything I can change or any other settings I've over-looked that might make 4.8G possible, or should I just accept that it can't get to 4.8G?
> 
> TIA


You may want to try and do a BCLK overclock as well. I've had great results using a combination in the past. Right now I'm running at 105.75 with a multi of 46. This time I mainly did it to maximize my CR1 memory timings at CAS14 but it could allow you to reach 4.8. Just remember that ram timings are also altered when BCLK clock is increased.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cache multiplier were you trying with core at 4.8? Shouldn;t TPU be set to load previous values or something?


My CPU core multiplier was set was set to 48. I haven't figured out yet how to OC cache, but my understanding is that cache is the last thing to OC.
I wasn't quite sure what TPU=Keep Current Values meant. According to my manual for Z170-Deluxe, TPU I is "applies air-cooling over-clocking conditions" and TPU II is "applies water cooling over-clocking conditions". I just assumed I needed to set to TPU II since I upgraded to liquid cooled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> No love for XMP, I'd enable that (and change it to 1T)? Also you may try by disabling TPU and setting it to "keep current settings". I was under the impression this was auto OC but what you're saying is you've set it yourself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You may want to try and do a BCLK overclock as well. I've had great results using a combination in the past. Right now I'm running at 105.75 with a multi of 46. This time I mainly did it to maximize my CR1 memory timings at CAS14 but it could allow you to reach 4.8. Just remember that ram timings are also altered when BCLK clock is increased.


I've just been keeping the OP in mind that you first OC CPU, and you keep memory settings at default. Does these two posts mean I need to morph on to Memory OC'ing, and then back-track a little to achieve 4.8G on the CPU?

Again, thanks to all for the replies.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yes you should leave memory settings at stock else you will not know what the cause of stability is. With that said when you do increase the BCLK it will overclock your memory. Knowing this you can bump the speed of them memory back to stock. Try adjusting the BCLK to say 103 and bump memory down one speed spec. Then try to approach 4.8. It won't change the voltage needed so it's not a miracle worker but in some cases it can provide better stability but it could also cause less stability it really just depends on a number of factors. It's a pretty simple test though and if you familiarize yourself with the process and still can't get 4.8 you can find middle ground at 4.75 that you couldn't using a BCLK of 100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> My CPU core multiplier was set was set to 48. I haven't figured out yet how to OC cache, but my understanding is that cache is the last thing to OC.
> I wasn't quite sure what TPU=Keep Current Values meant. According to my manual for Z170-Deluxe, TPU I is "applies air-cooling over-clocking conditions" and TPU II is "applies water cooling over-clocking conditions". I just assumed I needed to set to TPU II since I upgraded to liquid cooled.
> 
> I've just been keeping the OP in mind that you first OC CPU, and you keep memory settings at default. Does these two posts mean I need to morph on to Memory OC'ing, and then back-track a little to achieve 4.8G on the CPU?
> 
> Again, thanks to all for the replies.


if you want to apply your manual OC set TPU to Keep current values.


----------



## superkyle1721

Overclocking cache is the last thing as you have stated but when you get there I will warn you many instabilities may arise. I've had a heck of a time trying to get cache 100% stable. I've never experienced anything like it. Of all the CPUs I've overclocked this has me a bit stumped. Memory OC is 100% stable using parallel CPU in memtest86+ 4 passes. I boot up windows run a quick Aida 64 stress to make sure nothing crashes then I load up prime95. My most recent setting passed prime for an hour no issues. Then randomly an hour later while opening Microsoft word boom screen freezes and force to reset. I'm trying to attempt to find the source of the instability but it can be tricky when everything is overclocked. Once you catch the overclocking bug plan to spend several hours constantly tweaking various settings. It's a long and knowledgable process but in the end every time you fire up the PC you know that you are getting every ounce of power you paid for. Which in the end makes it all worth it to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emexci

4.5ghz 1.5h prime 95small ffts



4.6ghz 30min prime95 small ffts and still running..



I purchased phobya lm for after-delid and it arrives Friday.

What do you guys think about these temps ? CPU is not delidded yet.

That is my rig:

Define S

Rear= 140mm
Top= 140mm
front= Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with 2x 120mm intake
front= 1x 120mm
bottom= 1x 120mm

I have a noctua p12 120mm on my desk. I don't know where to put it









edit: wrong pic.


----------



## KenjiS

Got my replacement CPU a few days back, Got it running at a very solid 4.635ghz stable, I'm happy









Not one single crash and its much colder, even stock, than the old one


----------



## KixNGrins

Made another attempt at 4.8GHz, but failed after 7 loops of x264. It also seems like since I increased BCLK, I have a hard time posting to UEFI. Takes multiple attempts. I've never experienced that before.

I had changed TPU to "Keep Current Settings". Does it matter that on my mobo, the TPU switch is set to "Enabled (water-cooling)", which I assume is the same as TPU II in UEFI?

Changed BCLK to 102.15, which gave me a Target CPU Freq of 4801MHz. Lowered DRAM Freq to 2146Mhz. Had CPU Core Voltage set at 1.456v in UEFI (HWInfo64 showed 1.472 under load). Core temps were 62-69C.

I'm thinking that 4.7GHz is probably what my CPU is capable of and being stable. Any thoughts?

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Made another attempt at 4.8GHz, but failed after 7 loops of x264. It also seems like since I increased BCLK, I have a hard time posting to UEFI. Takes multiple attempts. I've never experienced that before.
> 
> I had changed TPU to "Keep Current Settings". Does it matter that on my mobo, the TPU switch is set to "Enabled (water-cooling)", which I assume is the same as TPU II in UEFI?
> 
> Changed BCLK to 102.15, which gave me a Target CPU Freq of 4801MHz. Lowered DRAM Freq to 2146Mhz. Had CPU Core Voltage set at 1.456v in UEFI (HWInfo64 showed 1.472 under load). Core temps were 62-69C.
> 
> I'm thinking that 4.7GHz is probably what my CPU is capable of and being stable. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks again for the input.


Changing BCLK can be tricky like that. I can run say 106.5 no problem but bump that down to 106.3 and fails post. 106.2, 106.4, 106.5 and it post fine again. It takes a bit more tweaking than regular overclocking. Honestly though if you are running 1.47V to attempt to get to 4.8 I wouldn't keep trying. I would stay with 4.7 and lower volts IMO.

If you are dead set at 4.8 then it looks like a delid and maybe better thermal paste? Not sure what you are using now may help you a bit


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Changing BCLK can be tricky like that. I can run say 106.5 no problem but bump that down to 106.3 and fails post. 106.2, 106.4, 106.5 and it post fine again. It takes a bit more tweaking than regular overclocking. Honestly though if you are running 1.47V to attempt to get to 4.8 I wouldn't keep trying. I would stay with 4.7 and lower volts IMO.
> 
> If you are dead set at 4.8 then it looks like a delid and maybe better thermal paste? Not sure what you are using now may help you a bit


Thanks for the reply, SuperKyle. I just had my CPU delidded by Silicon Lottery. I'm using the thermal paste provided by EK that came with my Predator 240.

I'm not dead set on 4.8Ghz, just wanting the most outta my rig (as you mentioned). Less than 100MHz gains, I'm not really interested in. Funny, I remember my first "real" PC was a Pentium 100Mhz. LOL Had a Commodore 64 before that... I think I'll just stick with 4.7GHz and be happy with that. I already know that 1.370 is my min Vcore and be stable.

So let me pose another question to the forum... At 4.7GHZ and being stable, are there any settings I should change to improve things, prior to moving on to OC'ing my memory? Here are my current settings:

CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
Core Ratio Limit: 47
Bclk: 100
TPU: Keep Current Settings EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU SVID Support: Enabled
CPU LLC: Level 6
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
DRAM Power Phase Control: Extreme
XMP: Disabled
CPU/Cache Core Voltage: Manual (1.370 in UEFI, 1.360 no-load/1.376 under load in HWInfo64)
Intel Speedstep: Auto
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Everything else is pretty much Default or Auto.


----------



## superkyle1721

If 4.8 is too high and 4.7 runs with such low voltage take the time and change your BCLK to 101 which will run at 4.747. Ram is a whole different beast. If you are new to ram plan for literally days of testing to get the most out of it. Does your ram benifit more from speed latency and what settings can you tighten...only testing will show and there will be a lot of it. I just finished mine and took my 3200 xmp profile up to 3646 and even tightened the timing a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

With the recent sale of 6700k processors I would have thought this thread wouldn't of died like it has lol

Either way I'll fire it back up. For this overclocking cache what voltages can be adjusted outside of core to help increase stability for cache. I'm 100% stable under 4.4 anything above that and I get random crashes. If nothing can be done I'll just leave it be as I would rather keep the high core clock over cache but I imagine I'm missing an adjustment that can be done to help stabilize cache

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With the recent sale of 6700k processors I would have thought this thread wouldn't of died like it has lol
> 
> Either way I'll fire it back up. For this overclocking cache what voltages can be adjusted outside of core to help increase stability for cache. I'm 100% stable under 4.4 anything above that and I get random crashes. If nothing can be done I'll just leave it be as I would rather keep the high core clock over cache but I imagine I'm missing an adjustment that can be done to help stabilize cache
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VCCSA/VCCIO to an extent, but you're probably just needing more vcore.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With the recent sale of 6700k processors I would have thought this thread wouldn't of died like it has lol
> 
> Either way I'll fire it back up. For this overclocking cache what voltages can be adjusted outside of core to help increase stability for cache. I'm 100% stable under 4.4 anything above that and I get random crashes. If nothing can be done I'll just leave it be as I would rather keep the high core clock over cache but I imagine I'm missing an adjustment that can be done to help stabilize cache
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> VCCSA/VCCIO to an extent, but you're probably just needing more vcore.
Click to expand...

I've got the entire system OC to the max right now haha. Running 1.25 VCCSA and 1.2VCCIO. It needed the extra voltage to push the ram to 3650. Vcore is running at 1.404 on light stress test and 1.44 on prime but CPU is clocked at 4.872. I figured there wasn't much I could do to help cache. I also realize there is little gain except a bit more memory throughout but it's bugging me that I can't optimize cache.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got the entire system OC to the max right now haha. Running 1.25 VCCSA and 1.2VCCIO. It needed the extra voltage to push the ram to 3650. Vcore is running at 1.404 on light stress test and 1.44 on prime but CPU is clocked at 4.872. I figured there wasn't much I could do to help cache. I also realize there is little gain except a bit more memory throughout but it's bugging me that I can't optimize cache.


3650 DRAM is definitely not OC to the max!


----------



## Daytraders

I dont bother to overclock my 3000 ram, in fact i get lower fps in games with faster ram, as latency gets worse.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got the entire system OC to the max right now haha. Running 1.25 VCCSA and 1.2VCCIO. It needed the extra voltage to push the ram to 3650. Vcore is running at 1.404 on light stress test and 1.44 on prime but CPU is clocked at 4.872. I figured there wasn't much I could do to help cache. I also realize there is little gain except a bit more memory throughout but it's bugging me that I can't optimize cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 3650 DRAM is definitely not OC to the max!
Click to expand...

Max it can run no for sure but me ram is just some gskill 3200 cl16. When I loosen timing a bit I found I couldn't get much higher and testing with 32M Pi and AIDA 64 was resulting in worse scores so I left it back at 3650.

You mind giving my some pointer on what to try to go higher?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I dont bother to overclock my 3000 ram, in fact i get lower fps in games with faster ram, as latency gets worse.


latency (measured) should not decline with increasing frequency on z170... somthin ain't right.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got the entire system OC to the max right now haha. Running 1.25 VCCSA and 1.2VCCIO. It needed the extra voltage to push the ram to 3650. Vcore is running at 1.404 on light stress test and 1.44 on prime but CPU is clocked at 4.872. I figured there wasn't much I could do to help cache. I also realize there is little gain except a bit more memory throughout but it's bugging me that I can't optimize cache.


higher ram freq really benefits from higher cache. just keep raising the cache multi until more vcore is needed for stability and then you are getting the most out of the applied vcore.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> latency (measured) should not decline with increasing frequency on z170... somthin ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> higher ram freq really benefits from higher cache. just keep raising the cache multi until more vcore is needed for stability and then you are getting the most out of the applied vcore.


What i mean is, 2400mhz at lets say 15-17-17-35 is better than 16-18-18-36 at 3000mhz aint it ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> latency (measured) should not decline with increasing frequency on z170... somthin ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> higher ram freq really benefits from higher cache. just keep raising the cache multi until more vcore is needed for stability and then you are getting the most out of the applied vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> What i mean is, 2400mhz at lets say 15-17-17-35 is better than 16-18-18-36 at 3000mhz aint it ?
Click to expand...

Only testing will tell but for game performance the research indicates that FPS increase with ram speed ilbeit not by a ton but it does.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> higher ram freq really benefits from higher cache. just keep raising the cache multi until more vcore is needed for stability and then you are getting the most out of the applied vcore.


Yes it does that's why I was trying to stabilize the higher cache but at 4.872 cache was only stable at 4.466 anything higher and I get random crashes. I'm considering taking the core multi down to 47 making core 47.7 to allow for higher cache and possible higher ram stability. Most likely that will be my next test but I am assuming the decrease in core will reduce performance more than cache and memory will help.

Edit: yup just as I though. Reducing core reduced the memory throughput more than increased cache helped.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes it does that's why I was trying to stabilize the higher cache but at 4.872 cache was only stable at 4.466 anything higher and I get random crashes. I'm considering taking the core multi down to 47 making core 47.7 to allow for higher cache and possible higher ram stability. Most likely that will be my next test but I am assuming the decrease in core will reduce performance more than cache and memory will help.
> 
> Edit: yup just as I though. Reducing core reduced the memory throughput more than increased cache helped.


well sure, decreasing either will reduce throughput.








asynchronous cache and core presents other issues for the MB, but it at least lets us know which substructure is limiting an OC (vs when the core and cache are synch'ed). What nice about x99 is you can juice each on its own voltage rail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> What i mean is, 2400mhz at lets say 15-17-17-35 is better than 16-18-18-36 at 3000mhz aint it ?


not in any measurement I've taken. If your kit can run 3000c16 at reasonable voltage, why would you not? z170 is really a ram frequency platform - since it's dual channel.

we're talking z170. Ram speeds over 3466c16 are very common. http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok kind of an ignorant question but it's something I have been wondering. When I was working on my CPU core clock I used static voltage to test stability. Now that I found stability I switched over to offset. Running offset voltage and say playing a game my Vcore never reaches the 1.404 I needed to be stable it "low heat" stress testing. It instead stays around 1.38x since the CPU is not seeing "virus stress test" and therefor not compensating the voltage as before could this be the reason for cache not increasing very much? Is it safe to increase Vcore even if while running offset voltage reaches 1.44 while running stress test?

Hopefully that makes sense. If not let me know and I'll explain more. Also curious why people suggest not using adaptive when using BCLK overclock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well sure, decreasing either will reduce throughput.


haha I know but my thought was maybe be decreasing the core clock down a notch and increasing the cache to 1:1 (about a 3 multi increase)I could compensate the loss core by the increased cache.

Prob common knowledge but as my title says I am an "Overclocker in Training" haha:thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok kind of an ignorant question but it's something I have been wondering. When I was working on my CPU core clock I used static voltage to test stability. Now that I found stability I switched over to offset. Running offset voltage and say playing a game my Vcore never reaches the 1.404 I needed to be stable it "low heat" stress testing. It instead stays around 1.38x since the CPU is not seeing "virus stress test" and therefor not compensating the voltage as before could this be the reason for cache not increasing very much? Is it safe to increase Vcore even if while running offset voltage reaches 1.44 while running stress test?
> Hopefully that makes sense. If not let me know and I'll explain more. Also curious why people suggest not using adaptive when using BCLK overclock.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can use adaptive with a modest bclk OC (if you are above 125 - no good for adaptive). see, adaptive applies the "turbo voltage" when turbo multipliers are reached (assuming speedstep is enabled - if SS is disabled, core and vcore are at max, so adaptive is meaningless). Depending on the bclk, you may never use a turbo multiplier.. so adaptive can;t work. Offset with high BCLK is not ideal either - just use manual/fixed. The effect of a vcore at idle is zero... no work, no current, voltage is just a potential to deliver current.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> haha I know but my thought was maybe be decreasing the core clock down a notch and increasing the cache to 1:1 (about a 3 multi increase)I could compensate the loss core by the increased cache.
> Prob common knowledge but as my title says I am an "Overclocker in Training" haha:thumb:


Core is always king! just increase cache until you would need to add vcore (single rail in z170 for core and cache) then stop... unless you are okay with adding vcore.
Hey, everyone is "in-training".


----------



## superkyle1721

One last question and I'm done haha. I've increased the Vcore a bit by changing my offset to -.01 from -.02. While running x264 stress test Vcore reaches 1.404 max and holds. Running Aida 64 stress detest it reaches 1.44 and even bumps to 1.56 periodically. I want to keep my Vcore at 1.44 or less for 24/7 use. Which stress test should I believe? I am assuming x264 since it's prob more realistic max load. If I believe x264 then cache can be set to 47 while Aida safe voltages require 44 BCLK is 101.5 btw so not very high.

I also realize that spending this much time on something as simple as cache is meaningless to some haha but there is something satisfying knowing I'm getting every ounce of power I paid for. And at 4K gaming on 2 980tis every FPS matters!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> One last question and I'm done haha. I've increased the Vcore a bit by changing my offset to -.01 from -.02. While running x264 stress test Vcore reaches 1.404 max and holds. Running Aida 64 stress detest it reaches 1.44 and even bumps to 1.56 periodically. I want to keep my Vcore at 1.44 or less for 24/7 use. Which stress test should I believe? I am assuming x264 since it's prob more realistic max load. If I believe x264 then cache can be set to 47 while Aida safe voltages require 44 BCLK is 101.5 btw so not very high.
> 
> I also realize that spending this much time on something as simple as cache is meaningless to some haha but there is something satisfying knowing I'm getting every ounce of power I paid for. And at 4K gaming on 2 980tis every FPS matters!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would need more info to help further... LLC, phase?. easiest to post to bios with a usb stick in any port, nav to the page where you save bios settings to slots. scroll down and open the USB stick. Hit cntrl-F2 (or what every the hint at the bottom says). this will drop a text file of all bios settings to the stick. post that here using the paperclip tool in the editor.

edit: you can always get help *here* too


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would need more info to help further... LLC, phase?. easiest to post to bios with a usb stick in any port, nav to the page where you save bios settings to slots. scroll down and open the USB stick. Hit cntrl-F2 (or what every the hint at the bottom says). this will drop a text file of all bios settings to the stick. post that here using the paperclip tool in the editor.
> 
> edit: you can always get help *here* too


Sorry for the delay. I have been stuck at work all day









Here are my current bios settings as of now but the way I have been tweaking these could change ever so slightly by the time I finish typing this haha

OC_setting.txt 26k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I have been stuck at work all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current bios settings as of now but the way I have been tweaking these could change ever so slightly by the time I finish typing this haha
> 
> OC_setting.txt 26k .txt file


lol - no rush bud, it's a thread.

so, with bclk at 101, adaptive will work fine. if you know the total vcore needed with manual, just enter that amount in the Turbo voltage field -20mV and put those 20mV in + offset. LLC 5 is fine, PLL bandwidth adjustment should only be needed with high bclk (like 160 and higher - I use PLLBW 6 for bclk 200) VCCIO should only need 1.2125V. Mainly, ram: absolutely set command rate to 1 and then remember, tRAS=CAS+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2) so in your case a valid tRAS will be 42-46 assuming tRTP on AUTO is seting a value of 10 (common when under 3600, but at your ram freq, it may be 12). the Ras window needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete all three operations, otherwise the MB applies a timing error correction that we cannot interrogate once applied and CAN vary between training posts. And yes, vendors (XMP) will set this low knowing that the microcode will correct it.

Nice OC !


----------



## johnd0e

rainy weekend/girlfriends working..........think i might put my skylake system back together and play a little.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> rainy weekend/girlfriends working..........think i might put my skylake system back together and play a little.


heck - rainy week here in PA.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heck - rainy week here in PA.


Oh the joys of spring.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I have been stuck at work all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my current bios settings as of now but the way I have been tweaking these could change ever so slightly by the time I finish typing this haha
> 
> OC_setting.txt 26k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - no rush bud, it's a thread.
> 
> so, with bclk at 101, adaptive will work fine. if you know the total vcore needed with manual, just enter that amount in the Turbo voltage field -20mV and put those 20mV in + offset. LLC 5 is fine, PLL bandwidth adjustment should only be needed with high bclk (like 160 and higher - I use PLLBW 6 for bclk 200) VCCIO should only need 1.2125V. Mainly, ram: absolutely set command rate to 1 and then remember, tRAS=CAS+tRCD+tRTP (+/-2) so in your case a valid tRAS will be 42-46 assuming tRTP on AUTO is seting a value of 10 (common when under 3600, but at your ram freq, it may be 12). the Ras window needs to be open for the entire time it takes to complete all three operations, otherwise the MB applies a timing error correction that we cannot interrogate once applied and CAN vary between training posts. And yes, vendors (XMP) will set this low knowing that the microcode will correct it.
> 
> Nice OC !
Click to expand...

Thank you for the detailed explanation that's awesome. In reading I found that setting PLLBW could help stability when BCLK is not set to 100 (I believe it was part of rajas guide) but there was little info on this else where so I wasn't sure. I basically followed the manuals recommendation haha.

I will switch over to adaptive which is what I wanted to use but read somewhere that with increases BCLK this becomes ineffective. I knew it had something to do with turbo activation etc but there never were clear guidelines so I took the safe route with offset. Plus it's what I have used in the past so I was familiar.

As far as the ram this is where I ran into issues. I started with a CR1 and basically hit a wall where it would not post at anything above 334X. This is most likely due to my lack of knowledge of ram OC. This is my first venture into ram. I'm learning a lot but with so many settings it's quite overwhelming at first for sure. I will switch back to CR1 and see if I can use the formula you provided to get it stable.

For VCCIO until I found the max stable point I basically set it to the max and planned to bump it down once I have found the perfect settings. I will go ahead and bump it down though since it seems it's not really helping that much anyways haha.

With that said it sounds like I have quite the weekend of playing!!!

Again your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed explanation that's awesome. In reading I found that setting PLLBW could help stability when BCLK is not set to 100 (I believe it was part of rajas guide) but there was little info on this else where so I wasn't sure. I basically followed the manuals recommendation haha.
> 
> I will switch over to adaptive which is what I wanted to use but read somewhere that with increases BCLK this becomes ineffective. I knew it had something to do with turbo activation etc but there never were clear guidelines so I took the safe route with offset. Plus it's what I have used in the past so I was familiar.
> 
> As far as the ram this is where I ran into issues. I started with a CR1 and basically hit a wall where it would not post at anything above 334X. This is most likely due to my lack of knowledge of ram OC. This is my first venture into ram. I'm learning a lot but with so many settings it's quite overwhelming at first for sure. I will switch back to CR1 and see if I can use the formula you provided to get it stable.
> 
> For VCCIO until I found the max stable point I basically set it to the max and planned to bump it down once I have found the perfect settings. I will go ahead and bump it down though since it seems it's not really helping that much anyways haha.
> 
> With that said it sounds like I have quite the weekend of playing!!!
> 
> Again your help is really appreciated.


you're welcome. CR1 can be problematic with >16GB and or mixed ram kits. It helps vs cr1 but not all that much is real-world use.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're welcome. CR1 can be problematic with >16GB and or mixed ram kits. It helps vs cr1 but not all that much is real-world use.


I'm rocking 2 8 gig sticks so shouldn't be too bad but so far I've set timings to 16,18,46-48,CR1 since my trtp is set to 12 while using auto. Tried at current speed of 3654 and 3518. Both fail to boot code 41. (Which is oddly not listed but im sure it's memory)

Edit: ok at this point I have ran a sweep style matrix of the main 4 memory settings and nothing will post at 35xx or 36xx using CR1. It didn't matter how loose I made the timings it does not like the CR to be 1. Should I mark it as a lost cause or what?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm rocking 2 8 gig sticks so shouldn't be too bad but so far I've set timings to 16,18,46-48,CR1 since my trtp is set to 12 while using auto. Tried at current speed of 3654 and 3518. Both fail to boot code 41. (Which is oddly not listed but im sure it's memory)


41 is usually too tight 2nds and 3rds. Does the hero have a dram "Mode" selection? if yes, select MOde 1. Otherwise, although the "odd dram ratio" rules are good, sometimes off interger bclk can mess with ya in this way. On strap 100 have you tried 3600c16? In bios with freq at 3600 look for the for timings highlighted and set these to the CAS value (at least)..Using the same voltage that works with ytour current ram freq (but now with bclk = 100.00) does it boot? If not (code 55?) increase each by 1 (to 17).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm rocking 2 8 gig sticks so shouldn't be too bad but so far I've set timings to 16,18,46-48,CR1 since my trtp is set to 12 while using auto. Tried at current speed of 3654 and 3518. Both fail to boot code 41. (Which is oddly not listed but im sure it's memory)
> 
> 
> 
> 41 is usually too tight 2nds and 3rds. Does the hero have a dram "Mode" selection? if yes, select MOde 1. Otherwise, although the "odd dram ratio" rules are good, sometimes off interger bclk can mess with ya in this way. On strap 100 have you tried 3600c16? In bios with freq at 3600 look for the for timings highlighted and set these to the CAS value (at least)..Using the same voltage that works with ytour current ram freq (but now with bclk = 100.00) does it boot? If not (code 55?) increase each by 1 (to 17).
Click to expand...

So far I returned BCLK to 100 set Maximus tweak to mode 1 and did a sweep of TRCD/TRP and tRAS from 18-21 and 38-50 respectively fully sweeping tRAS before moving onto the next TRCD. The wife is a little upset so I'm going to have to postpone this until tomorrow. Appreciate the help and I will try your suggestions first thing and let you know if I was ever able to get it to boot.

One last question though. If I keep increasing the timings (read loosening) at what point would I effectively be slowing down the throughout vs CR2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Bro - happy wife = happy life.
Pretty quickly. Cr1 is not worth loosing the primary timings. At freqs higher than 3466, the 4 timings in th epic can make or break a successful boot (and stability).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bro - happy wife = happy life.
> Pretty quickly. Cr1 is not worth loosing the primary timings. At freqs higher than 3466, the 4 timings in th epic can make or break a successful boot (and stability).


Haha very true. I took a look at the 4 timings you highlighted and the default to 16 for all 4 at 3600 CR2. Set those to static 16 and it failed raised it to 17,18 still nothing. Honestly at this point I just don't think the ram can handle it I guess haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha very true. I took a look at the 4 timings you highlighted and the default to 16 for all 4 at 3600 CR2. Set those to static 16 and it failed raised it to 17,18 still nothing. Honestly at this point I just don't think the ram can handle it I guess haha.


yeah, eith er the ram or the IMC is struggling. But hey, your 3500+ OC is daaum good! Enjoy.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha very true. I took a look at the 4 timings you highlighted and the default to 16 for all 4 at 3600 CR2. Set those to static 16 and it failed raised it to 17,18 still nothing. Honestly at this point I just don't think the ram can handle it I guess haha.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, eith er the ram or the IMC is struggling. But hey, your 3500+ OC is daaum good! Enjoy.
Click to expand...

Yup very happy. With everything overclocked now it's going to be odd to turn on the computer and actually just use it haha.


----------



## emexci

2h prime95 small fft's.
Max Temp: 59c (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with 2x PureWings 2 PWM Pull.
4.6ghz @ 1.296v
4.5ghz @ 1.248v
4.4ghz @ 1.200v
--
4.2ghz @ 1.120v
--
4.0ghz @ 1.056v

Tested with Maximus VIII Hero.
OCF should run this baby at 1.3v @ 4.7ghz i think. Who knows.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> 
> 
> 2h prime95 small fft's.
> Max Temp: 59c (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 with 2x PureWings 2 PWM Pull.
> 4.6ghz @ 1.296v
> 4.5ghz @ 1.248v
> 4.4ghz @ 1.200v
> --
> 4.2ghz @ 1.120v
> --
> 4.0ghz @ 1.056v
> 
> Tested with Maximus VIII Hero.
> OCF should run this baby at 1.3v @ 4.7ghz i think. Who knows.


Make sure to check your voltage with HWinfo.
Not sure if it's fixed or not but COUz can be reporting your VID.


----------



## emexci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Make sure to check your voltage with HWinfo.
> Not sure if it's fixed or not but COUz can be reporting your VID.


i check sometimes with multiple programs HWMonitor HWinfo and there is no issues with vcore/vid. CoreTemp reports vid, Cpu-Z reports vcore all ok


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Make sure to check your voltage with HWinfo.
> Not sure if it's fixed or not but COUz can be reporting your VID.


CPUZ should now report vcore on z170.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Make sure to check your voltage with HWinfo.
> Not sure if it's fixed or not but COUz can be reporting your VID.
> 
> 
> 
> i check sometimes with multiple programs HWMonitor HWinfo and there is no issues with vcore/vid. CoreTemp reports vid, Cpu-Z reports vcore all ok
Click to expand...

I think it was actually fixed in the most recent update but it's worth noting so someone doesn't think they are running below say 1.4 and turns out they are frying their chip haha


----------



## ketatrypt

Got my i5 6600k stable at 4.5ghz, 1.325 Vcore. Core temps max out at around 75 degrees C.

I have my voltage set with a negative offset, so it dials the voltage back to ~0.7 vcore during idle, which will hopefully help with longevity.



I have been running it like this for a week or so, and have not had any issues at all. I could push it further, but, I am gpu bound with most things I do, so I don't have any reason to push it any harder.

It is a great processor tho, I am lovin it


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering if upgrading from a Haswell I7-4790k to Skylake I7-6700k is worth it for the performance gain, also is skylake easier to delide than haswell, or just the same.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> Got my i5 6600k stable at 4.5ghz, 1.325 Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running it like this for a week or so, and have not had any issues at all. I could push it further, but, I am gpu bound with most things I do, so I don't have any reason to push it any harder.
> 
> It is a great processor tho, I am lovin it


Ketatrypt do you have your EVO 212 with single fan or push/pull, what thermal compund? I have similar setup but my temps at 4.5 were much higher.


----------



## ketatrypt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Ketatrypt do you have your EVO 212 with single fan or push/pull, what thermal compund? I have similar setup but my temps at 4.5 were much higher.


Its just single pusher fan, standard out of the box. Also used the thermal paste that came with the cooler, nothing special at all. I have the fan set on the standard profile.. I have tried turning the fans on manual, but I found that anything above about 50% fan power doesn't give any cooling benefit.

I do have very good case airflow, so that prolly helps out a lot. (and getting 1 more intake fan just to be sure I have positive pressure)

What sort of voltages were you using? I have mine set to 1.325 vcore max, with a negative offset, which is on auto. It lowers the voltage when pc is idle. (lowers the voltage down to about 0.7v)


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketatrypt*
> 
> What sort of voltages were you using? I have mine set to 1.325 vcore max, with a negative offset, which is on auto. It lowers the voltage when pc is idle. (lowers the voltage down to about 0.7v)


I'm cooling CPU with 212 EVO single fan and MX-4 compound.

Case has
2 rear 120mm exhaust fans
1 top 200mm exhaust fan
3 front 120mm intake fans

I had vcore at 1.375 and LLC 5 but OCCT S was hitting 90 pretty quickly. Ambient was around 23c.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering if upgrading from a Haswell I7-4790k to Skylake I7-6700k is worth it for the performance gain, also is skylake easier to delide than haswell, or just the same.


IMHO, no. 6800k+ probably a different story.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just wondering if upgrading from a Haswell I7-4790k to Skylake I7-6700k is worth it for the performance gain, also is skylake easier to delide than haswell, or just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, no. 6800k+ probably a different story.
Click to expand...

With the leaked info on the 6800k holds true then I would stick with it until the 6900k(?). I doubt you are CPU limited in anything you are doing now so benefit just isn't there IMO


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With the leaked info on the 6800k holds true then I would stick with it until the 6900k(?). I doubt you are CPU limited in anything you are doing now so benefit just isn't there IMO


Right on, I will stick with my Haswell 4790k and see what the 6900k brings when its released and build a new system.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Nicholars

My freind said that the equivalent voltages are higher on Skylake compared to haswell, can you give me an example?

Eg. 1.2v haswell = 1.3v skylake

Or something like that?

Thanks


----------



## emexci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> My freind said that the equivalent voltages are higher on Skylake compared to haswell, can you give me an example?
> 
> Eg. 1.2v haswell = 1.3v skylake
> 
> Or something like that?
> 
> Thanks


there are so much 6700k examples hitting 1.4 vcore in auto settings unless people undervolt it. skylake is vcore hungry.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can use adaptive with a modest bclk OC (if you are above 125 - no good for adaptive). see, adaptive applies the "turbo voltage" when turbo multipliers are reached (assuming speedstep is enabled - if SS is disabled, core and vcore are at max, so adaptive is meaningless). Depending on the bclk, you may never use a turbo multiplier.. so adaptive can;t work. Offset with high BCLK is not ideal either - just use manual/fixed. The effect of a vcore at idle is zero... no work, no current, voltage is just a potential to deliver current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core is always king! just increase cache until you would need to add vcore (single rail in z170 for core and cache) then stop... unless you are okay with adding vcore.
> Hey, everyone is "in-training".


Generally speaking yes CPU bottleneck is often more common place and often leads to a larger negative or positive impact in many instances, but if you have a I/O memory bottleneck the opposite can be true ideally you want to push core, but keep a good balance between the two .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Max it can run no for sure but me ram is just some gskill 3200 cl16. When I loosen timing a bit I found I couldn't get much higher and testing with 32M Pi and AIDA 64 was resulting in worse scores so I left it back at 3650.
> 
> You mind giving my some pointer on what to try to go higher?


Why even bother pushing frequency beyond roughly 3200MHz when you can tighten timings and stay around Skylake's IMC scaling sweet spot? You won't get as high burst copy/read/write speeds, but your sustain will be better and with much less latency and with less performance drop off from the IMC itself running too high. You can likely tighten your G.SKill 3200MHZ CL16 to CL14 at the same 1.35V stable if your using some Ripjaw V's or better Tridant's however you may need to adjust your sub timings to keep things stable.

I actually beat the #1 MaxxMem score on HWBot, but one of the mods went full Vizzini and simply decided it was "inconceivable" simply due the fact I beat out a i7-6700K CPU overclock 1358.44MHz higher than my i3-6100 CPU on LN and as a result automatically blocked and invalidates my results based on no actual factual evidence which I to the contrary have can provide and will do just that!

Now that we all know memory benchmarks are meant to test measure and benchmark the performance of CPU performance!







Sarcasm...onward to the test comparisons weighing in at 4801.16MHz the light weight air cooled i3-6100 versus the heavy weight champion 6159.6MHz liquid nitrogen i7-6700K David versus Goliath!

 vs 

Let's see over 25Marks higher result score I can see where this is heading... benched in less time...displayed in less time....less latency...higher memory GB/sec score i3-6100 *gasps in astonishment* HWBot mod yells, "The i7-6700K CPU is overclock 1358.44MHz higher...inconceivable!" ok so not nearly evidence enough because you know logic, math, and factual benchmark results evidence < big numbers, hardware porn, and beside FATALITY SUBZERO WINS FLAWLESS VICTORY LOGIC AND RESULTS HWBOT INVALIDATED...I doubt the other guy received the same scrutiny...anyway now for a math break down session comparison of a few things because your not sold on the idea that memory benchmark can be won by a i3-6100 over a i7-6700K because you know duh CPU clock speed big numbers bro and beside left that minty fresh LN coolmint taste in your mouth .

6,159.6MHz/31x (at 100MHz) = 198.69677419354838709677419354839 (DRAM reference clock frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
6,159.6MHz/34.5ns = 178.53913043478260869565217391304 (DRAM latency per CPU MHz lower is better)
6,159.6MHz/3908 = 1.5761668372569089048106448311157 (DRAM frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
vs
4,801.16/24x (at 133MHz) = 200.04833333333333333333333333333 (DRAM reference clock frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
4,801.16/27.3ns = 175.86666666666666666666666666667 (DRAM latency per CPU MHz lower is better)
4,801.16/3111.4 = 1.5430867133766150286044867262326 (DRAM frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)

1.5761668372569089048106448311157
-1.5430867133766150286044867262326
= 0.033080123880293876206158104883 DRAM frequency advantage overall

178.53913043478260869565217391304
-175.86666666666666666666666666667
= 2.6724637681159420289855072464 DRAM latency disadvantage overall
latency advantage

Bottom line your looking at 2.67 less latency advantage versus a 0.033 higher DRAM frequency advantage. Ask yourself who in their right mind wouldn't the sizeable reduced latency over the extremely minute difference increased DRAM frequency advantage?!?! What's the point in pushing pure DRAM frequency only to use a lesser DRAM memory ratio that absolutely tanks performance counter intuitive much?!? They also used single channel while I used dual channel which while harder to maintain stability is better in a apple to apple frequency/latency performance comparison. That probably didn't have a major impact though is another thing that helps explain how the i7 lost despite a absurd OC advantage .

The other guys burst sequential copy/read/write results were respectably better mind you due to a combination of higher DRAM frequency and enormous CPU OC differences which they are greatly impact by, but winning 3 minor tests doesn't negate winning 4 other tests of which are all arguably more important and less flawed around raw CPU/DRAM frequency performance forgoing the importance of overall sustained performance another classic case of the tortoise versus the hare!

I tested it with HT enabled 2 cores (which btw I couldn't even a tell a difference enabled vs disabled that couldn't be chalked up to normal margin of error results) versus the other guy 2 cores HT disabled I'll just end it on the HWBot mods own quote...enjoy it's a doosey I think I see why people don't really run it anymore among other glaringly wrong remarks!

"It's a bad benchmark because it's basically broken. It scales massively with CPU speed, it performs better when you run with less cores and HT turned off, etc. People don't really run it anymore."


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bro - happy wife = happy life.
> Pretty quickly. Cr1 is not worth loosing the primary timings. At freqs higher than 3466, the 4 timings in th epic can make or break a successful boot (and stability).


I wasn't even able to get CR1 to post on my DIMM's when I tried, but even if it did it would likely just make it that much more difficult to troubleshoot OCing system stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I wasn't even able to get CR1 to post on my DIMM's when I tried, but even if it did it would likely just make it that much more difficult to troubleshoot OCing system stability.


if you firmly establish ram stability with GSAT or HCI Memtest you should be able to "deconvolute" any instability in other components or subsystems.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

for any that might be interested, there are some pointers in *this thread* .. helpful even to non-extreme guys.


----------



## superkyle1721

What is your Aida 64 ram/cache benchmarks. As I tightened timings around 3200-3466 at CR1 I found the overall throughput score to be lower using the same cache/CPU frequency vs say 3600 plus. Even the effective latency decreased although maxmem said it slightly decreased with the lower timings.
Obviously you know your stuff but honestly I was able to clear the 32.8 mark myself with the lower timings but it didn't mean squat. When tested with Aida 64 throughout numbers were weak in comparison and even running some pi32 runs the evidence showed 3600+ wins again as far as real world content and usage.
I do not know enough about ram yet to argue against what you said but I do take maxmem results with a grain of salt. Hopefully someone with much more experience with this can chime in and explain a little more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautilus

Guys I've just delidded my 6700k and applied liquid pro. Getting 75C under prime95 28.9 small FFTs with Corsair H110i GT cooler.

My current settings are:
Multiplier: 45
BCLK: 100
Vcore: 1.31 (with LLC enabled)
VCCIO: 1.2
Dram: 1.35 (XMP)

Just tried some extreme overclocking but my CPU behaves very crazy imo. It is stable @ 4.5Ghz with 1.31vcore but when I increase the multipler by 1 notch to 46 then it's impossible to stabilize so far. I set vcore up to 1.4v and it's still not stable... I don't want to any further because it's not OK voltage for daily use.

I was wondering perhaps there's another voltage setting that needs to be increased with the vcore when increasing the multiplier. So far I touched to VCCIO and Dram voltage to run my 32gb 3200mhz ram stable.

There are other voltage settings such as PLL termination and PCH. What do they do and would increasing them make my system stable at 4.6Ghz?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys I've just delidded my 6700k and applied liquid pro. Getting 75C under prime95 28.9 small FFTs with Corsair H110i GT cooler.
> 
> My current settings are:
> Multiplier: 45
> BCLK: 100
> Vcore: 1.31 (with LLC enabled)
> VCCIO: 1.2
> Dram: 1.35 (XMP)
> 
> Just tried some extreme overclocking but my CPU behaves very crazy imo. It is stable @ 4.5Ghz with 1.31vcore but when I increase the multipler by 1 notch to 46 then it's impossible to stabilize so far. I set vcore up to 1.4v and it's still not stable... I don't want to any further because it's not OK voltage for daily use.
> 
> I was wondering perhaps there's another voltage setting that needs to be increased with the vcore when increasing the multiplier. So far I touched to VCCIO and Dram voltage to run my 32gb 3200mhz ram stable.
> 
> There are other voltage settings such as PLL termination and PCH. What do they do and would increasing them make my system stable at 4.6Ghz?


A lot of these chips don't like to exceed 70C. That's why you might be hitting a road block in terms of clocks.
The settings you wish to change, only help with BCLK OC & won't help in your scenario.
I suggest you move to another stability test that's more less about heat generation, aka try Realbench stability test. I think it should generate less heat & will allow you to push clocks higher.

Also,
In Advance Uefi Mode:- Go to Digi+ VRM -> VRM Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Tweakers Paradise -> BCLK Spread Spectrum = Disabled or 0.01% (going of my memory, this setting does not have a disabled option, so you have to set it to 0.01%, which is lowest available setting)


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, temps can play a big part here. If you do well enough to keep them under 60c you may find an extra 100mhz without delidding.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I tested it with HT enabled 2 cores (which btw I couldn't even a tell a difference enabled vs disabled that couldn't be chalked up to normal margin of error results) versus the other guy 2 cores HT disabled I'll just end it on the HWBot mods own quote...enjoy it's a doosey I think I see why people don't really run it anymore among other glaringly wrong remarks!
> 
> "It's a bad benchmark because it's basically broken. It scales massively with CPU speed, it performs better when you run with less cores and HT turned off, etc. People don't really run it anymore."


Since you're talking about me, I did not report nor remove your result. I only mod the marketplace over at HWBot.

All your result showed was that the benchmark is prone to bugging out. He beat you handily in all scores except your bugged latency. It seems that the result moderation staff at HWBot agree since your result was removed.

But I'm sure you beat the WR with CPU and memory settings significantly lower than all the results near the top


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Since you're talking about me, I did not report nor remove your result. I only mod the marketplace over at HWBot.
> 
> All your result showed was that the benchmark is prone to bugging out. He beat you handily in all scores except your bugged latency. It seems that the result moderation staff at HWBot agree since your result was removed.
> 
> But I'm sure you beat the WR with CPU and memory settings significantly lower than all the results near the top


Wait does this mean I can be first place haha







I smoked him in all areas and its at faster ram? According to him 3200 should win in all areas with his setup. And to think I almost bit.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Generally speaking yes CPU bottleneck is often more common place and often leads to a larger negative or positive impact in many instances, but if you have a I/O memory bottleneck the opposite can be true ideally you want to push core, but keep a good balance between the two .
> Why even bother pushing frequency beyond roughly 3200MHz when you can tighten timings and stay around Skylake's IMC scaling sweet spot? You won't get as high burst copy/read/write speeds, but your sustain will be better and with much less latency and with less performance drop off from the IMC itself running too high. You can likely tighten your G.SKill 3200MHZ CL16 to CL14 at the same 1.35V stable if your using some Ripjaw V's or better Tridant's however you may need to adjust your sub timings to keep things stable.
> 
> I actually beat the #1 MaxxMem score on HWBot, but one of the mods went full Vizzini and simply decided it was "inconceivable" simply due the fact I beat out a i7-6700K CPU overclock 1358.44MHz higher than my i3-6100 CPU on LN and as a result automatically blocked and invalidates my results based on no actual factual evidence which I to the contrary have can provide and will do just that!
> 
> Now that we all know memory benchmarks are meant to test measure and benchmark the performance of CPU performance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm...onward to the test comparisons weighing in at 4801.16MHz the light weight air cooled i3-6100 versus the heavy weight champion 6159.6MHz liquid nitrogen i7-6700K David versus Goliath!
> 
> vs
> 
> Let's see over 25Marks higher result score I can see where this is heading... benched in less time...displayed in less time....less latency...higher memory GB/sec score i3-6100 *gasps in astonishment* HWBot mod yells, "The i7-6700K CPU is overclock 1358.44MHz higher...inconceivable!" ok so not nearly evidence enough because you know logic, math, and factual benchmark results evidence < big numbers, hardware porn, and beside FATALITY SUBZERO WINS FLAWLESS VICTORY LOGIC AND RESULTS HWBOT INVALIDATED...I doubt the other guy received the same scrutiny...anyway now for a math break down session comparison of a few things because your not sold on the idea that memory benchmark can be won by a i3-6100 over a i7-6700K because you know duh CPU clock speed big numbers bro and beside left that minty fresh LN coolmint taste in your mouth .
> 
> 6,159.6MHz/31x (at 100MHz) = 198.69677419354838709677419354839 (DRAM reference clock frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
> 6,159.6MHz/34.5ns = 178.53913043478260869565217391304 (DRAM latency per CPU MHz lower is better)
> 6,159.6MHz/3908 = 1.5761668372569089048106448311157 (DRAM frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
> vs
> 4,801.16/24x (at 133MHz) = 200.04833333333333333333333333333 (DRAM reference clock frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
> 4,801.16/27.3ns = 175.86666666666666666666666666667 (DRAM latency per CPU MHz lower is better)
> 4,801.16/3111.4 = 1.5430867133766150286044867262326 (DRAM frequency per CPU MHz higher is better)
> 
> 1.5761668372569089048106448311157
> -1.5430867133766150286044867262326
> = 0.033080123880293876206158104883 DRAM frequency advantage overall
> 
> 178.53913043478260869565217391304
> -175.86666666666666666666666666667
> = 2.6724637681159420289855072464 DRAM latency disadvantage overall
> latency advantage
> 
> Bottom line your looking at 2.67 less latency advantage versus a 0.033 higher DRAM frequency advantage. Ask yourself who in their right mind wouldn't the sizeable reduced latency over the extremely minute difference increased DRAM frequency advantage?!?! What's the point in pushing pure DRAM frequency only to use a lesser DRAM memory ratio that absolutely tanks performance counter intuitive much?!? They also used single channel while I used dual channel which while harder to maintain stability is better in a apple to apple frequency/latency performance comparison. That probably didn't have a major impact though is another thing that helps explain how the i7 lost despite a absurd OC advantage .
> 
> The other guys burst sequential copy/read/write results were respectably better mind you due to a combination of higher DRAM frequency and enormous CPU OC differences which they are greatly impact by, but winning 3 minor tests doesn't negate winning 4 other tests of which are all arguably more important and less flawed around raw CPU/DRAM frequency performance forgoing the importance of overall sustained performance another classic case of the tortoise versus the hare!
> 
> I tested it with HT enabled 2 cores (which btw I couldn't even a tell a difference enabled vs disabled that couldn't be chalked up to normal margin of error results) versus the other guy 2 cores HT disabled I'll just end it on the HWBot mods own quote...enjoy it's a doosey I think I see why people don't really run it anymore among other glaringly wrong remarks!
> 
> "It's a bad benchmark because it's basically broken. It scales massively with CPU speed, it performs better when you run with less cores and HT turned off, etc. People don't really run it anymore."


Incredible find! Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.

MaxMemm doesn't give any hardware points on HWBOT as you can see here - [LINK] - because its known to be buggy or produces random results sometimes. As you can see from the link, only the Memory Read is given points because it is the only one considered trustworthy enough. Unfortunately, you are way behind in that category. But no fear, your theory may still be valid. I think what you need is to run some of the more standard, battle-tested benchmarks to show just how incredible this find is. I see from your screenshot that you are familiar with SuperPi since its on your desktop, this would be perfect. The great thing about SuperPi is that when you limit the clocks it makes a great memory benchmark which will perfect for your needs.

"Goliath" even provided you with some ammunition in SuperPi to show how your 'sweet spot' memory overclocking isn't just a buggy run, or some sort of fluke, or just theoretical nonsense, but can dominate even in HWBOT recognized benchmarks like SuperPi. Here is his 5Ghz SuperPi run: [LINK]



I think it is obvious. You beat his 5m 53sec time at SuperPi and all those naysayers at HWBOT can eat their crow. Your explanation has shown that you have him dominated in the memory department, so this should be easy for you since the clocks are limited.

I look forward to seeing you manage that 'sweet spot' and showing it off at HWBOT. Using a well-test benchmark like SuperPi and posting to HWBOT is really the only way to vett your approach, as the best overclockers in the world do indeed live there. If not, I'm afraid you will receive a lot of criticism as buggy, or ridiculous, or better with obscure Princess Bride references than memory overclocking. Get that proof done and everyone can appreciate your love of decimal places as much as your knowledge of Skylake overclocking.


----------



## superkyle1721

That sir is the classiest **** I have ever had the pleasure of reading. Bravo. The one piece of evidence that nobody is hounding on is the fact that once and close maxmem and open it again it no longer can pull system info for whatever reason. When this happens it "should" post a latency score of 150. In his case it messed up and posted some obscured value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GtiJason

Oh dat's nice work Ras, I'm so excited to see sub .50.xxx 5g Pi at 3200mhz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Incredible find! Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.
> 
> MaxMemm doesn't give any hardware points on HWBOT as you can see here - [LINK] - because its known to be buggy or produces random results sometimes. As you can see from the link, only the Memory Read is given points because it is the only one considered trustworthy enough. Unfortunately, you are way behind in that category. But no fear, your theory may still be valid. I think what you need is to run some of the more standard, battle-tested benchmarks to show just how incredible this find is. I see from your screenshot that you are familiar with SuperPi since its on your desktop, this would be perfect. The great thing about SuperPi is that when you limit the clocks it makes a great memory benchmark which will perfect for your needs.
> 
> "Goliath" even provided you with some ammunition in SuperPi to show how your 'sweet spot' memory overclocking isn't just a buggy run, or some sort of fluke, or just theoretical nonsense, but can dominate even in HWBOT recognized benchmarks like SuperPi. Here is his 5Ghz SuperPi run: [LINK]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is obvious. You beat his 5m 53sec time at SuperPi and all those naysayers at HWBOT can eat their crow. Your explanation has shown that you have him dominated in the memory department, so this should be easy for you since the clocks are limited.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you manage that 'sweet spot' and showing it off at HWBOT. Using a well-test benchmark like SuperPi and posting to HWBOT is really the only way to vett your approach, as the best overclockers in the world do indeed live there. If not, I'm afraid you will receive a lot of criticism as buggy, or ridiculous, or better with obscure Princess Bride references than memory overclocking. Get that proof done and everyone can appreciate your love of decimal places as much as your knowledge of Skylake overclocking.


lol, nice post. Although given the memory timings, speed and density of his kit it was fairly obvious the latency score was not a valid one without really thinking about it. His mistake was was this and making the comparison to WR results. Of course you obviously realise that with that sort of frequency and latency in your comparison, outside of the test conditions is another story - which is what our friend was likely talking about. However I congratulate you on taking down someone less experienced with such style!


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Incredible find! Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.
> 
> MaxMemm doesn't give any hardware points on HWBOT as you can see here - [LINK] - because its known to be buggy or produces random results sometimes. As you can see from the link, only the Memory Read is given points because it is the only one considered trustworthy enough. Unfortunately, you are way behind in that category. But no fear, your theory may still be valid. I think what you need is to run some of the more standard, battle-tested benchmarks to show just how incredible this find is. I see from your screenshot that you are familiar with SuperPi since its on your desktop, this would be perfect. The great thing about SuperPi is that when you limit the clocks it makes a great memory benchmark which will perfect for your needs.
> 
> "Goliath" even provided you with some ammunition in SuperPi to show how your 'sweet spot' memory overclocking isn't just a buggy run, or some sort of fluke, or just theoretical nonsense, but can dominate even in HWBOT recognized benchmarks like SuperPi. Here is his 5Ghz SuperPi run: [LINK]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is obvious. You beat his 5m 53sec time at SuperPi and all those naysayers at HWBOT can eat their crow. Your explanation has shown that you have him dominated in the memory department, so this should be easy for you since the clocks are limited.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you manage that 'sweet spot' and showing it off at HWBOT. Using a well-test benchmark like SuperPi and posting to HWBOT is really the only way to vett your approach, as the best overclockers in the world do indeed live there. If not, I'm afraid you will receive a lot of criticism as buggy, or ridiculous, or better with obscure Princess Bride references than memory overclocking. Get that proof done and everyone can appreciate your love of decimal places as much as your knowledge of Skylake overclocking.


*Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.* Feel free to raise your latency timings any time you wish if only ram performance was based solely upon DRAM frequency and latency was completely irrelevant, but last time I checked that wasn't the case.

What next running a memory or CPU benchmark in order to validate a GPU benchmark? SuperPi is a CPU benchmark and your also taking about 5GHz i7 with 8MB L3 vs a 4.8GHz i3 3MB L3 advantage for a benchmark not directly designed around memory performance. Not to mention stability on a air cooled i3-6100 at 4.8GHz and memory with aggressively tight timings on a motherboard where VCCIO is limited to 1.2V as well. Should I pull a rabbit out of my *** while I'm at it? The whole point in a benchmark is conformity to keep results consistent and last I checked the benchmark involved was MaxxMEM, but if I need to top the 3DMarks chart in order to validate a MaxxMEM benchmark that's a little bit ****ed up if I don't say so myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wait does this mean I can be first place haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked him in all areas and its at faster ram? According to him 3200 should win in all areas with his setup. And to think I almost bit.


Your read/copy/write scores were all actually relatively close, but your latency was like 60% higher and your benched in time and displayed in times were both significantly higher and I'm sure your Marks score was a fair amount lower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That sir is the classiest **** I have ever had the pleasure of reading. Bravo. The one piece of evidence that nobody is hounding on is the fact that once and close maxmem and open it again it no longer can pull system info for whatever reason. When this happens it "should" post a latency score of 150. In his case it messed up and posted some obscured value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No body is hounding on it perhaps because all or nearly all of the top 1-25 scores were all ready using that trick perhaps so the status quo appears to be that it generally seems to be accepted much like WAZA tweak for SuperPi. Don't believe me take a look at the submitted screenshot results they all have bugged out readings. I didn't check every top score 1-25, but did check several particularly in the top 1-10 none of which in MaxxMEM were showing proper system settings. Why is it my results were singled out while none of the others were how is that fair? The results I obtained were the results the benchmark gave what are all the others invalid as well now? So my results were better thus they are "bugged" sounds like flawless logic must be that Skylake microcode.

27.3ns/ 34.5ns = 0.79130434782608695652173913043478
Memory-Copy 41586 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 52553MB vs 49993MB better
Memory-Read 30343 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 38345MB vs 30094MB worse
Memory-Write 35249 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 44545 vs 45362MB worse

52553+38345+44545 = 135443
49993+30094+45362 = 125449

So a bit worse in two results, but overall better due to how much better copy Memory-Copy score was when taking into account and compensating for the latency in-differences.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Since you're talking about me, I did not report nor remove your result. I only mod the marketplace over at HWBot.
> 
> All your result showed was that the benchmark is prone to bugging out. He beat you handily in all scores except your bugged latency. It seems that the result moderation staff at HWBot agree since your result was removed.
> 
> But I'm sure you beat the WR with CPU and memory settings significantly lower than all the results near the top


Bugged latency what like these scores in the top 10 results that all also took more time to bench and display their results and had lower scores some with lesser overall latency some with higher latency. Anymore great theories because clearly latency isn't the only reason I got a higher score and finished and displayed the benchmark more quickly. You seem to be running on fumes with all your baseless statements that don't seem to line up with what your saying.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2647992_coolhand411_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3802.1_marks/
http://hwbot.org/submission/2645364_bullant_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3762.4_marks/
http://hwbot.org/submission/2661278_phobosq_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3637.2_marks/
http://hwbot.org/submission/2653899_quantumx_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_3459.1_marks/


----------



## Silent Scone

You're not even running 1T in the configuration you posted. It's a non-issue / discussion, the latency given in your screenshot is not plausible. That said, outside of the realms of benchmarking there is little to be had from pushing beyond 3400+ speeds in terms of real world performance.


----------



## knowom

Who cares if it's not running 1T when it still posted the better score. Agree with what your saying, but it defiantly appears my score has been subject to adverse bias that others haven't been held to the same scrutiny which is pretty damn obvious just looking at the top 10 results alone the links above I showed make that abundantly clear if you ask me.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This adverse bias is because you're simply not running the speed and timings required to get the score you have. The benchmark bugged out, which is what we've been telling you from the beginning. That's also why it doesn't get points. The only reason people have submitted it at all is because they're already submitting the read score which has proven over time to be a legitimate indicator of performance.

Look at it this way: you even admitted yourself that you ran the benchmark multiple times to get a lower latency. Why does this happen? *Because the bench is inconsistent and messed up.*

The only competition for this bench is on memory read performance. You want to compete with people on memory, do it there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Impressed with the effort and well-thought out posts from rasp and bass, but it ruined the fun of watching the quixotic adventure.


----------



## Vip3r011

maxxmem = bugged as hell
rather post results with aida64


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> This adverse bias is because you're simply not running the speed and timings required to get the score you have. The benchmark bugged out, which is what we've been telling you from the beginning. That's also why it doesn't get points. The only reason people have submitted it at all is because they're already submitting the read score which has proven over time to be a legitimate indicator of performance.
> 
> Look at it this way: you even admitted yourself that you ran the benchmark multiple times to get a lower latency. Why does this happen? *Because the bench is inconsistent and messed up.*
> 
> The only competition for this bench is on memory read performance. You want to compete with people on memory, do it there.


*** every benchmark going the results are inconsistent that's why most credible tech sites run multiple benchmark runs and average the results. Just using a different OS causes inconsistencies. Your various system bus's frequencies are inconsistent and fluctuate. Then of course you can have interruptions at the wrong time in a test run from things going on in the background at the wrong time like system updates or schedules maintenance routines. That's gotta be the weakest thing you've said yet honestly.

Your trying to argue that my results aren't what the program reported and are false how ******ed is that? I hate to break it to you, but I didn't make the damn benchmark and I'm 99.99999999999% positive neither did you.

MaxxMem has a separate benchmark for just read speeds, but that's not what was not the benchmark in question. If your interested in those results run that particular benchmark. In fact if that's all you care about retire the other version we are here actually discussing about in the first place.

As for testing the program reporting different latency after either opening it more than once or changing the priority in the options sure it does do that and sure I tested it that way, but so did everyone else in the top 10 regardless of them admitting it or not. It doesn't lower the latency beyond a certain point however and latency varies w/o reopening the program or changing it's priority for that matter do a reboot test once take a screenshot reboot and repeat the process 10 times and I guarantee you'll see some slightly different results.

I know people are using that trick simply based on the screenshots alone it doesn't report the system specs in the benchmark itself and everyone damn one in the top 10 are that way including your poster boy l0ud_sil3nc3's results so yeah your showing plenty of bias. I respect his OC and results, but it is no longer the top result according to the damn benchmark no matter what bs you say to the contrary.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> *Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.* Feel free to raise your latency timings any time you wish if only ram performance was based solely upon DRAM frequency and latency was completely irrelevant, but last time I checked that wasn't the case.
> 
> What next running a memory or CPU benchmark in order to validate a GPU benchmark? SuperPi is a CPU benchmark and your also taking about 5GHz i7 with 8MB L3 vs a 4.8GHz i3 3MB L3 advantage for a benchmark not directly designed around memory performance. Not to mention stability on a air cooled i3-6100 at 4.8GHz and memory with aggressively tight timings on a motherboard where VCCIO is limited to 1.2V as well. Should I pull a rabbit out of my *** while I'm at it? The whole point in a benchmark is conformity to keep results consistent and last I checked the benchmark involved was MaxxMEM, but if I need to top the 3DMarks chart in order to validate a MaxxMEM benchmark that's a little bit ****ed up if I don't say so myself.
> Your read/copy/write scores were all actually relatively close, but your latency was like 60% higher and your benched in time and displayed in times were both significantly higher and I'm sure your Marks score was a fair amount lower.
> No body is hounding on it perhaps because all or nearly all of the top 1-25 scores were all ready using that trick perhaps so the status quo appears to be that it generally seems to be accepted much like WAZA tweak for SuperPi. Don't believe me take a look at the submitted screenshot results they all have bugged out readings. I didn't check every top score 1-25, but did check several particularly in the top 1-10 none of which in MaxxMEM were showing proper system settings. Why is it my results were singled out while none of the others were how is that fair? The results I obtained were the results the benchmark gave what are all the others invalid as well now? So my results were better thus they are "bugged" sounds like flawless logic must be that Skylake microcode.
> 
> 27.3ns/ 34.5ns = 0.79130434782608695652173913043478
> Memory-Copy 41586 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 52553MB vs 49993MB better
> Memory-Read 30343 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 38345MB vs 30094MB worse
> Memory-Write 35249 / 0.79130434782608695652173913043478 = 44545 vs 45362MB worse
> 
> 52553+38345+44545 = 135443
> 49993+30094+45362 = 125449
> 
> So a bit worse in two results, but overall better due to how much better copy Memory-Copy score was when taking into account and compensating for the latency in-differences.


Listen, I'm trying to help you prove your theory. According to what you've posted, the CPU makes no difference when it comes to memory performance. You are measuring your 6100 against his 6700k in MaxMemm, the same cache is there. No memory benchmark is completely isolated from CPU, that is impossible, RAM doesn't do calculations, even on latency or read/write speeds, the CPU does. If you can destroy a 6700k in MaxMemm then you should be able to do the same in SuperPi when the clocks are limited. Unless you are saying that you can only beat this "Goliath" in one tiny section of one buggy benchmark that isn't even recognized by the body that oversees overclocking records? If that is what you are claiming, then there is no need for walls of text, just say so, and I can disregard your idea of a 'sweet spot' for RAM like everyone else does.

But to keep you from going through the indignity of running 3Dmark to prove your theory, why not show some SuperPi benchmark results? I'm sure someone has a i3-6100 to put up some comparison results. Personally, I only have a 6300 and the extra 1MB of cache will make it unfair in your eyes except when it comes to MaxMemm.

Unfortunately I suspect that you have already run SuperPi many times, I assume it was on your desktop for a reason, and found that a buggy run in MaxMemm doesn't translate into any actual increased memory performance. So put up some runs and a few more numbers to the 20th decimal place and lets get this theory vetted properly, or are we just going to see a bunch more hardware excuses, and reasons why you are the only one can that produce this 'sweet spot' increase in memory performance? Personally, I would find that disappointing, I desperately want this theory to be true since I'm always a fan of cheap, easy increases in performance.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> maxxmem = bugged as hell
> rather post results with aida64


Buggy or not it's still that way for everyone it's not any more or less buggy for one person than another.

What good is pure frequency scaling if high latency is causing more micro stuttering and audio pops and clicks and generally less responsive and inconsistent? Frequency and latency are both important, but it's a stable productive relationship between the two that matters. Not to mention when you tighten latency at a given frequency your copy/read/write speeds improve a bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Buggy or not it's still that way for everyone it's not any more or less buggy for one person than another.
> 
> What good is pure frequency scaling if high latency is causing more micro stuttering and audio pops and clicks and generally less responsive and inconsistent? Frequency and latency are both important, but it's a stable productive relationship between the two that matters. Not to mention when you tighten latency at a given frequency your copy/read/write speeds improve a bit.


In programming, "bugs" and "glitches" are different. A programming bug can be reproducible... ie, the coding error or trap is consistent when executed under identical conditions, and frankly, many benchers call these... "exploits". They can be reproduced. A glitch usually occurs when uncontrolled or unspecified program/environment variables impact the execution in essentially a chaotic manner.. and are therefore not reproducible since the origin of the glitch is outside the execution code and subject to the "initial conditions effect".


----------



## decompiled

Reading about these 'exploits' to the bench-marking software has me fascinated. What's to stop someone from reverse engineering a program like SuperPi and injecting code that falsely reports from each loop? Is there a requirement for things like HWBOT to have a valid checksum to the program? It seems it would be rather easy to alter most of these benchmark programs.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> maxxmem = bugged as hell
> rather post results with aida64
> 
> 
> 
> Buggy or not it's still that way for everyone it's not any more or less buggy for one person than another.
> 
> What good is pure frequency scaling if high latency is causing more micro stuttering and audio pops and clicks and generally less responsive and inconsistent? Frequency and latency are both important, but it's a stable productive relationship between the two that matters. Not to mention when you tighten latency at a given frequency your copy/read/write speeds improve a bit.
Click to expand...

Dude quit arguing. You are wrong and you know you are wrong. Your ram is not putting up those numbers and you know it or at least you should. There are several memory benchmark tools. Find and use any other one. Reproduce the results seen by maxmem. You can't...period. You can argue and fight all you want but at the end of the day your reading is nowhere near correct.

Let's say you run a 40 at the NFL combine as a 350+lb lineman. Timings are done electronically now days. You finish the sprint and get a time of 2.8s. Everyone knows it's not possible but you are dead set that it's correct bc you ran it multiple times. The ask you to run it again with a hand timer which might not be quite as accurate but if you can really run it that fast should not be an issue. This time you run it while being hand time (AiDA 64) and your results are much slower 4.8s. 100% of the time they will mark you as 4.8s not 2.8s. Now you might say but hey that WR ran a 4.2s electronically why does his time count? Well given previous history that's a believable time for his body (hardware) while yours is not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Reading about these 'exploits' to the bench-marking software has me fascinated. What's to stop someone from reverse engineering a program like SuperPi and injecting code that falsely reports from each loop? Is there a requirement for things like HWBOT to have a valid checksum to the program? It seems it would be rather easy to alter most of these benchmark programs.


erm.. hopefully the exploit is not a hack.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> *Lower speed RAM increasing memory performance? Sign me up.* Feel free to raise your latency timings any time you wish if only ram performance was based solely upon DRAM frequency and latency was completely irrelevant, but last time I checked that wasn't the case.


No one said latency is not important. That's why people care about Cas even when pushing freq. There's a reason the top run is Cas 11, 39xx MHz & not Cas 19 43xxMhz.
The fact that both your Cas & freq is lower than the top run, pretty much screams that, that latency is bugged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> What next running a memory or CPU benchmark in order to validate a GPU benchmark? *SuperPi is a CPU benchmark* and your also taking about 5GHz i7 with 8MB L3 vs a 4.8GHz i3 3MB L3 advantage for a benchmark not directly designed around memory performance.


SuperPi is a mem benchmark *if ran with the proper constraints.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Bugged latency what like these scores in the top 10 results that all also took more time to bench and display their results and had lower scores some with lesser overall latency some with higher latency. Anymore great theories because clearly latency isn't the only reason I got a higher score and finished and displayed the benchmark more quickly. You seem to be running on fumes with all your baseless statements that don't seem to line up with what your saying.


Top 10 took more time to bench & display their results because the latency calculation wasn't over yet. While your was over faster, because bugged. I don't think the time to bench & time to display are accounted into the score.

You seem to running on BS, trying to justify your bugged results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Who cares if it's not running 1T when it still posted the better score. Agree with what your saying, but it defiantly appears my score has been subject to adverse bias that others haven't been held to the same scrutiny which is pretty damn obvious just looking at the top 10 results alone the links above I showed make that abundantly clear if you ask me.


We care if you are running 1t or not, because running 1T would help with the benchmark score. This is further proof of you don't know what you are talking about.

Nobody is biased against you. The flaws you pointed out on in top 10 are that their system information is not detected properly. There's a reason that people open CPUZ windows. Its because the benchmark's detection isn't reliable enough. And since the detection of system spec doesn't effect the benchmark result in anyway, no one cares.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> *** every benchmark going the results are inconsistent that's why most credible tech sites run multiple benchmark runs and average the results. Just using a different OS causes inconsistencies. Your various system bus's frequencies are inconsistent and fluctuate. Then of course you can have interruptions at the wrong time in a test run from things going on in the background at the wrong time like system updates or schedules maintenance routines. That's gotta be the weakest thing you've said yet honestly.
> 
> Your trying to argue that my results aren't what the program reported and are false how ******ed is that? I hate to break it to you, but I didn't make the damn benchmark and I'm 99.99999999999% positive neither did you.


Yeah benchmark results aren't consistent. But there's a case of what's plausible. Your scores deviate from the standard scores way too much. Any laymen can understand that, it means that your run isn't right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I know people are using that trick simply based on the screenshots alone it doesn't report the system specs in the benchmark itself and everyone damn one in the top 10 are that way including your poster boy l0ud_sil3nc3's results so yeah your showing plenty of bias. I respect his OC and results, but it is no longer the top result according to the damn benchmark no matter what bs you say to the contrary.


Oh he is. Because no one accepting your bugged results.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Buggy or not it's still that way for everyone it's not any more or less buggy for one person than another.
> 
> What good is pure frequency scaling if high latency is causing more micro stuttering and audio pops and clicks and generally less responsive and inconsistent? Frequency and latency are both important, but it's a stable productive relationship between the two that matters. Not to mention when you tighten latency at a given frequency your copy/read/write speeds improve a bit.


Accept that your latency is higher than his.
I'm surprised that a genius like you doesn't know that Cas 12 at 1555Mhz is higher than Cas 11 at 1953Mhz. Any yes other timings matter & I assure you his secondaries and tertiaries are tighter than yours. You have better tRCD/tRP/tRFC, but they cannot compensate for the huge deficit you have from Cas/freq combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Reading about these 'exploits' to the bench-marking software has me fascinated. What's to stop someone from reverse engineering a program like SuperPi and injecting code that falsely reports from each loop? Is there a requirement for things like HWBOT to have a valid checksum to the program? It seems it would be rather easy to alter most of these benchmark programs.


Yes a valid checksum is required for Pi. Furthermore if your score deviate too much from the standard expected scores, you will be asked to do a video/livestream run.
There's already an ongoing controversy about the legitimacy of a SuperPi run.

The executables have been tested in terms of what's possible to inject & not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Speaking of no-cost performance improvements. With my 6700K, in just about every measure I have done (not all that many) running 4.6/4.6 with 23x200 bclk just works better than 46x100 or any other combo leading to the same frequencies. Both have identical ram freq and timings and voltages. Has anyone else looked at this?

nvm - must be the result of "results desirability control"... move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> snip
> Yes a valid checksum is required for Pi. Furthermore if your score deviate too much from the standard expected scores, you will be asked to do a video/livestream run.
> There's already an ongoing controversy about the legitimacy of a SuperPi run.
> 
> The executables have been tested in terms of what's possible to inject & not.


I thought this checksum was to verify the result verses and internal checksum... (as many executables do for errors) not that the program itself has not been altered (eg, a code checksum which would require access to a reference standard code at a remote site)?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought this checksum was to verify the result verses and internal checksum... (as many executables do for errors) not that the program itself has not been altered (eg, a code checksum which would require access to a reference standard code at a remote site)?


As per my understanding of the Spi checksum, it is used for preventing against photoshops as every resultant time that you get has it own unique checksum. So you cannot photoshop a faster time.









For prevention against code manipulations, the executable of all points enabled benchmark on bot have been tested by Christian Ney/Genieben afaik. Quite somethings have not seen the light of the day or removed, because they were able to break them. Of course this still leaves the case of someone better than them breaking it. About which, I dunno what can be done.


----------



## Vip3r011

in the end a bug is a bug
glitch a glitch

but the bug in the end turns out to be an exploit


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> in the end a bug is a bug
> glitch a glitch
> 
> but the bug in the end turns out to be an exploit


And because its known that the benchmark in question (Maxmemm) is prone to manipulations, it doesn't have points enabled on Hwbot.
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/maxxmem/

Tbh no one would care about the results _knowom_ got if he would stop boasting about it, as if it were some great groundbreaking achievement.








But he couldn't stop harping on about it, so it got on of the user's nerves & he reported it. The mod realizing the run is illegitimate, removed it. Queue more whining.









If he had achieved these results on a points enabled bench, the controversy would be bigger.

Only the "Read Bandwidth" part of Maxmemm is considered okay enough to have points & used in competitions.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Speaking of no-cost performance improvements. With my 6700K, in just about every measure I have done (not all that many) running 4.6/4.6 with 23x200 bclk just works better than 46x100 or any other combo leading to the same frequencies. Both have identical ram freq and timings and voltages. Has anyone else looked at this?


Are you talking about the Aida64 memory benchmark specifically? It's also bugged from what I can tell with high BCLK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you talking about the Aida64 memory benchmark specifically? It's also bugged from what I can tell with high BCLK.


not only that, but even "clean" benchmarks other than the entire package in AID64. PiFast, Spi, wPrime, p95 benchmark, y-cruncher, 3D Mark, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> *And because its known that the benchmark in question (Maxmemm) is prone to manipulations*, it doesn't have points enabled on Hwbot.
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/maxxmem/
> 
> Tbh no one would care about the results _knowom_ got if he would stop boasting about it, as if it were some great groundbreaking achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he couldn't stop harping on about it, so it got on of the user's nerves & he reported it. The mod realizing the run is illegitimate, removed it. Queue more whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had achieved these results on a points enabled bench, the controversy would be bigger.
> 
> Only the "Read Bandwidth" part of Maxmemm is considered okay enough to have points & used in competitions.


I think this is where the conversation is passing without understanding. I do not think knowom "manipulated" anything... one would think that any purposeful manipulation would be reproducible... like a tweak, exploit, hack or cheat. Maxmem is just error-prone, without an internal error-trap as I see it.


----------



## knowom

Rasparthe I don't remember saying CPU frequency makes no difference. I did though argue you have a point of diminishing returns beyond a certain point to some extent.

*What effect does scaling Memory frequency have on Performance?*




"Memory Bandwidth and Latency Performance as a result of scaling Memory frequency.

In these tests, CPU frequency and Cache/Uncore/Ring are kept the same and then the memory frequency is changed, this is done at many relevant CPU and cache frequency bins. While the memory has negligible effects (< 1%) on CPU performance at higher speeds, it does seem to have an effect at lower CPU frequencies (~5% by increasing memory frequency to 3200MHz and negligible effects going from 3200MHz to 4000MHz). Scaling the memory frequency obviously increases memory bandwidth performance, and you can see that the increased primary, secondary, and tertiary timings from increasing frequency to 4GHz do negatively affect the memory bandwidth performance (I used XMP, but these timings can easily be tightened for better performance), but memory latency is improved by increasing the memory frequency (even with higher timings).

Take Away: Memory frequency has an obvious impact on the performance of memory bandwidth and latency. CPU performance benefits a lot at lower CPU frequency ranges from increasing memory frequency, and this effect is reduced as CPU frequency increases perhaps because 3.2GHz memory frequency is enough to remove any bottlenecks from stock memory frequency (2133MHz)."

CPU Performance: In summary memory has negligible effects on CPU performance at or above 4.2GHZ CPU speed worst case scenario 5% typical scenario about 0% when rounded at least.

Memory Latency Performance: Rounded %'s close enough.
8% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 3200MHz DRAM frequency
5% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 4000MHz DRAM frequency
4.5% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 2133MHz DRAM frequency

Memory Bandwidth Performance: Rounded %'s close enough.
2% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 3200MHz DRAM frequency
3% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 4000MHz DRAM frequency
0.5% gain from 4.2GHz to 4.7GHz at 2133MHz DRAM frequency

The 6700K has 8MB cache 6100 has 3MB cache if your speaking L3 cache. I believe bigger L3 caches come marginally with a higher latency access time, but can help keep the CPU fed more easy in CPU bound scenario's. Latency is a big reason we have L2 and L3 caches in the first place now from what I recall and we'll likely have a larger L4 in the future if I had to take a guess.

SuperPi isn't a memory bound benchmark what would be the point in that I was bench marking memory performance after all. Anyways I think that Tweaktown info was certainly a valid enough take away to garner a bit of information from in and of itself. In terms of CPU scaling impact on latency and on it's impact in bandwidth.

2% / 3% = 0.66% Latency scaling gains via CPU scaling
8% / 5% = 0.625% Frequency scaling gains via CPU scaling

Summary CPU scaling has a larger impact on your memory latency performance than it does for memory frequency. Based on Tweaktown's result I'd call 3200MHz DRAM frequency the approximate sweet spot, but I'm just going by the data of a relatively reputable tech site not that any of them are perfect in every case.

I'm simply trying to prove my case on the matter. I'm not trying to prove I can beat a i7 at other task no that would be absurd, but beating one in a memory benchmark seems plenty plausible to me it's a different metric entirely it's not doing anything fancy with the information it's simply copying/reading/writing of information after all. I'm irritated by the whole damn thing frankly as I've been singled out while it's transparent as hell the ones in the top 10 are no better in their bench methods and some had even "buggier" latency as I reportedly do yet their bench results still count and have been around longer than mine. To me the situation doesn't reflect well on HWBot based on the actions I've seen at least. So ok my result get labeled buggy and invalid, but yet everyone else before mine were no less buggy yet completely valid.


----------



## Vip3r011

@knowom post some aida64 becnhies of the same run ...


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Speaking of no-cost performance improvements. With my 6700K, in just about every measure I have done (not all that many) running 4.6/4.6 with 23x200 bclk just works better than 46x100 or any other combo leading to the same frequencies. Both have identical ram freq and timings and voltages. Has anyone else looked at this?


Byproduct of your other bus frequencies being raised that are tied to BCLK would be my best wager.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Byproduct of your other bus frequencies being raised that are tied to BCLK would be my best wager.


on z170 these are not linked afaik. the PEG/DMI is unchanged.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think this is where the conversation is passing without understanding. I do not think knowom "manipulated" anything... one would think that any purposeful manipulation would be reproducible... like a tweak, exploit, hack or cheat. Maxmem is just error-prone, without an internal error-trap as I see it.


Poor choice of words on my part.









What I am trying to say, is that while running the benchmark, he accidentally managed to error it.
And he did reproduce it. At first he had a run slightly slower than loud & then finally one faster than him.

His lack of knowledge is clearly visible by him not knowing what advantages 1T has or by him using AIDA to support his Maxmemm results or him not knowing that Bus is not linked on Z170.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Poor choice of words on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am trying to say, is that while running the benchmark, he accidentally managed to error it.
> And he did reproduce it. At first he had a run slightly slower than loud & then finally one faster than him.
> 
> His lack of knowledge is clearly visible by him not knowing what advantages 1T has or by him using AIDA to support his Maxmemm results or him not knowing that Bus is not linked on Z170.


lol - I don't know then... if the user can reproduce it, why then would the sub be blocked? Isn't that an exploit? Maybe if one of the bot brass can reproduce it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I don't know then... if the user can reproduce it, why then would the sub be blocked? Isn't that an exploit? Maybe if one of the bot brass can reproduce it.


I see what you mean. Valid point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see what you mean. Valid point.


yeah, that's the one issue with the bot... a fair percentage of score values are less about the hardware and more about "learning the bench".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you talking about the Aida64 memory benchmark specifically? It's also bugged from what I can tell with high BCLK.


NVM... see the edited post.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that's the one issue with the bot... a fair percentage of score values are less about the hardware and more about "learning the bench".


That's a good thing.
We don't just it to be more Mhz is more numbers and all you need to succeed is binned hardware & Ln2.
Tweaking is where the skill part comes in. Handling hardware on Ln2 is another skill.

It has to be not only be about hardware, but also how you optimize it to work optimally to get the best result in the bench.

How many times it happens that the news of a new WR being set, is posted in the news section & then in the comment section you have a bunch saying, yeah if I had money & ln2, I could do it too. Little do they know, how wrong they are.

Hardware still plays a key role IMO, if not, there wouldn't be all this ridiculous amounts of binning going on.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Poor choice of words on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am trying to say, is that while running the benchmark, he accidentally managed to error it.
> And he did reproduce it. At first he had a run slightly slower than loud & then finally one faster than him.
> 
> His lack of knowledge is clearly visible by him not knowing what advantages 1T has or by him using AIDA to support his Maxmemm results or him not knowing that Bus is not linked on Z170.


I knew that bus wasn't linked, but forgot my last CPU was C2Q and use to having PCIe bus tied to FSB and SATA and such on P43/G31 chip sets. I haven't had a i3 for all that long.

I am fully aware of 1T advantages, but I haven't bother to trouble shoot why 1T wouldn't post for me likely tied to running 4 x 16GB DIMM's. It was low on my priority list and still not a immediate hurry to look into it. I'm more worried about stability with my CPU overclock 4.8GHz air cooled i3-6100 isn't even 100% stable for me yet, but it's really not surprising. Feel free to look at air cooled i3-6100 frequencies speeds for yourself.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4260&cores=2#start=0#interval=20

DRAM latency's weren't the same I raised stock voltage temporarily for testing a bit and lowered timings to CL12.0 13-13-28 2T from the previous test score runs CL14.0 12-12-28 2T timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's a good thing.
> We don't just it to be more Mhz is more numbers and all you need to succeed is binned hardware & Ln2.
> Tweaking is where the skill part comes in. Handling hardware on Ln2 is another skill.
> 
> It has to be not only be about hardware, but also how you optimize it to work optimally to get the best result in the bench.
> 
> How many times it happens that the news of a new WR being set, is posted in the news section & then in the comment section you have a bunch saying, yeah if I had money & ln2, I could do it too. Little do they know, how wrong they are.
> 
> Hardware still plays a key role IMO, if not, there wouldn't be all this ridiculous amounts of binning going on.


I don't disagree. Tho, some "exploits" are closer to a hacking skill IMO - it's like running a 440 sprint and one entrant found a way to cut across the infield without being disqualified.


----------



## knowom

It's kinda funny how people are so worried over a benchmark they claim doesn't matter. It's buggy, but that only applies to my results and yet no one seems to be able to reproduce them. Therefor that naturally means I'm a hacker and must have reverse engineered a benchmark that you guys yourselves say doesn't matter and no one cares about, but still keep with all the other buggy results. I can see the appeal of benchmark results on HWBot. It's got more drama than a high school cafeteria sure makes me want to find more benchmarks that don't matter....


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> *I knew that bus wasn't linked,* but forgot my last CPU was C2Q and use to having PCIe bus tied to FSB and SATA and such on P43/G31 chip sets. I haven't had a i3 for all that long.


Oh really..? I must have made this post then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Byproduct of your other bus frequencies being raised that are tied to BCLK would be my best wager.


Convoluted statements there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> I am fully aware of 1T advantages, but I haven't bother to trouble shoot why 1T wouldn't post for me likely tied to running 4 x 16GB DIMM's. It was low on my priority list and still not a immediate hurry to look into it. I'm more worried about stability with my CPU overclock 4.8GHz air cooled i3-6100 isn't even 100% stable for me yet, but it's really not surprising. Feel free to look at air cooled i3-6100 frequencies speeds for yourself.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_4260&cores=2#start=0#interval=20
> 
> DRAM latency's weren't the same I raised stock voltage temporarily for testing a bit and lowered timings to CL12.0 13-13-28 2T from the previous test score runs CL14.0 12-12-28 2T timings.


You reasoning for 1T not working is correct. Thanks for the last bit of info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't disagree. Tho, some "exploits" are closer to a hacking skill IMO - it's like running a 440 sprint and one entrant found a way to cut across the infield without being disqualified.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> It's kinda funny how people are so worried over a benchmark they claim doesn't matter. It's buggy, but that only applies to my results and yet no one seems to be able to reproduce them. Therefor that naturally means I'm a hacker and must have reverse engineered a benchmark that you guys yourselves say doesn't matter and no one cares about, but still keep with all the other buggy results. I can see the appeal of benchmark results on HWBot. It's got more drama than a high school cafeteria sure makes me want to find more benchmarks that don't matter....


There no other buggy results than yours. And if you find them, you should report them. If the moderator seems to agree on the bugginess, those results will meet the same fate as yours.
Also as Jpm said, you might have found a tweak instead of bugged the bench. You just have to demonstrate your tweak instead of trying to justify your result by other means.

Go knock yourself out on other benches. No one would've cared about your result if you would've kept your mouth shut. But you had to boast about it. Got on someone's nerves & he put you in your place.









Lastly people don't care about the benchmark, they have been just trying to explain to you that your understanding might be wrong. Clearly, they are preaching to the choir.


----------



## knowom

Get rid of the benchmark entirely and all the results prove it.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There no other buggy results than yours. And if you find them, you should report them. If the moderator seems to agree on the bugginess, those results will meet the same fate as yours.



*I think I found one guys!*


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> Get rid of the benchmark entirely and all the results prove it.


PM Christian Ney on Hwbot forums.
He is the head moderator & has the power to do so.
My suspicion is, he might tell you to F*** off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> 
> *I think I found one guys!*


System information not being detected is legal.

I think I'm done here.
Off to the block list you go.


----------



## knowom

Then how is mine bugged?


----------



## rt123

For the millionth time.









The latency you have achieved, has resulted in your overall score being so high. However, that latency is impossible with those settings.

So, 1) Either the results is bugged. Which is what was assumed to have happened, hence it was blocked.
2) You have found a new tweak. In which case you have to list the exact steps you took to get that low latency. Now its understandable that you want to keep your hard earned tweaks secrets (if they are tweaks). You just have to prove them to the moderator via Personal message. That way he accepts the legitimacy of your results & doesn't delete them.

No more answers for you.


----------



## knowom

If I had a pile of gold buried some place why would I tell someone I don't even know the location of it? If I had tweaks why would I share them to the moderator? Do you see the dilemma with that. Hell I've got a handful of registry tweaks do they want those ones how do I know which tweaks to give them in the first place? I have the .SAVE results file how about I give him that and he can load it into his MaxxMEM confirming it's not a photo shop edit shouldn't that be proof enough?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> For the millionth time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latency you have achieved, has resulted in your overall score being so high. However, that latency is impossible with those settings.
> 
> So, 1) Either the results is bugged. Which is what was assumed to have happened, hence it was blocked.
> 2) You have found a new tweak. In which case you have to list the exact steps you took to get that low latency. Now its understandable that you want to keep your hard earned tweaks secrets (if they are tweaks). You just have to prove them to the moderator via Personal message. That way he accepts the legitimacy of your results & doesn't delete them.
> 
> No more answers for you.


lol, if someone has tweaks to do WRs then haha no they will not share them, with anyone, period, not with some random mod on a website that will leak them in 5min to all their friends.

HWbot and such sites are full of invalid results, that stuff is easy to fake.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> If I had a pile of gold buried some place why would I tell someone I don't even know the location of it? If I had tweaks why would I share them to the moderator? Do you see the dilemma with that. Hell I've got a handful of registry tweaks do they want those ones how do I know which tweaks to give them in the first place? I have the .SAVE results file how about I give him that and he can load it into his MaxxMEM confirming it's not a photo shop edit shouldn't that be proof enough?


as RT123 said...

Unfortunately, latency is not difficult to calculate. That's one thing about RAM... there's some pretty solid math behind the numbers. Your best argument is not based on the invalidity of the results of others, but that you are able to replicate yours... and likely will need to teach a bot mod how it was done for the result to be considered within the realm of a tweak/exploit or what ever you want to call it. I imagine the first time any exploit is identified precipitated the same reaction.


----------



## knowom

Jpmboy I'm fairly certain a similar reaction happened when it was discovered either reopening or changing threat priority in the options of MaxxMEM reduces latency readings. This has been entertaining for me quite frankly more than anything. I'm astonished no body has beaten my buggy result which is no less buggy than the former. They stole my gold cup and it was so shiny I miss it.









The bug really isn't complicated and it's very repeatable click on the task bar of the program and drag and nudge it up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right type B, A and hit windows start.







Konami Code


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> lol, if someone has tweaks to do WRs then haha no they will not share them, with anyone, period, not with some random mod on a website that will leak them in 5min to all their friends.


Looks like you are also new to the game.
If you discover a substantial tweak that gives an unreasonable amount of boost, it has to be validated by the mod so as to determine as if its not breaking that benchmark.
Happens all the time on Hwbot. And the mod doesn't leak it. He has been out of active benching for years.

I get your point that you don't trust the moderator to not share, but in a similar vein, we don't trust you, that you are not breaking the benchmark. So you can either get it validated or you can claim to have the world record, but the official sites will not accept it. Your choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> HWbot and such sites are full of invalid results, that stuff is easy to fake.


Try to cheat in one of the competitions & then let me know how far you get.
I am legit curious. Should be a fun learning exercise for you.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Looks like you are also new to the game.
> If you discover a substantial tweak that gives an unreasonable amount of boost, it has to be validated by the mod so as to determine as if its not breaking that benchmark.
> Happens all the time on Hwbot. And the mod doesn't leak it. He has been out of active benching for years.
> 
> I get your point that you don't trust the moderator to not share, but in a similar vein, we don't trust you, that you are not breaking the benchmark. So you can either get it validated or you can claim to have the world record, but the official sites will not accept it. Your choice.
> Try to cheat in one of the competitions & then let me know how far you get.
> I am legit curious. Should be a fun learning exercise for you.


You can't blame people not wanting to share their secrets which may or may not get leaked for everyone to take advantage of in order to validate their own score. You are basically telling them how to beat your score provided they have the hardware to do so and in the end generally speaking better hardware more often than not wins at the end of the day and trivializes everything else.

That said I just publicly told everyone the bug because IDGAF at this point. Most of my posts were simply due to the overall general bigotry other people were displaying towards me and or to prove the results readings themselves were in fact valid in terms of performance for the benchmark itself.

It's not even a hard bug it never was and I'm sure I wasn't the only person to use or discover it's existence for that matter. If you happen to drag the program to a different location during the benchmark you get a marginally better score result. I'm not sure completely why that is the case.

I thought perhaps it was something to do with foreground thread priority, but unless you drag the program to another desktop location and it doesn't need to be far a pixel or two is enough it doesn't do help at all. It still only helps to a point like the other bug in the program and to a much lower extent by comparison.

Congrats now Loud can reclaim his benchmark spot with a LN overclocked i7-6700K because I told him how to shut you guys up about my results being fake or "impossible" it was neither. ***** just go real it was possible and repeatable so enjoy being spoon fed. It's dumb that you can't share binned hardware technically, but you guys made me share my benchmark methodology to shut you all up about it. Sure I could have shared it to a mod who could have "leaked" it or chose not to with no proof one way or the other.

At least this way everyone knows about it and no cares about loud's liquid nitrogen benchmark results because no one really uses that benchmark and on that note no one really uses liquid nitrogen either in most cases except for when playing World of Warcraft to be 1337 while eating Doritos and drinking Mountain Dew.

The amount of shade people kept throwing my way that I disproved that were made is what was entertaining to keep it going. A lot of it was true up to a point, the results themselves were legit and the math checked out. What I did wasn't a cheat anyone else could have done the same thing and still can test it for yourself. I learned a valuable lesson going for benchmark result is toxic as **** these nerds claim they don't care, but they really do act like it matters.

For the record I have nothing against Loud and I'm glad he stayed out of it or missed it entirely and didn't get pulled into it other than for benchmark comparison's sake just wanted to put that out there. His overclock results with LN are nothing to sneeze at unless you want frozen snot on his system components.


----------



## rt123

*Nobody cares about Loud's ln2 result for that bench too.* Only care about the Read Bandwidth.
As for the whole spoon feeding argument, my earlier post already covers it. Blind faith does not & will not happen. Goes for both you & the mod.

Dragging the benchmark window around to boost the score is an old tweak that used to be used with PCMARK05 IIRC. That benchmark was also broken as hell & removed.
I am sure that you can agree with me that you can consider a benchmark credible if dragging it around increases your scores.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> *I am sure that you can agree with me that you can consider a benchmark credible if dragging it around increases your scores.*


I was doing good following along until this sentence. Is this just being sarcastic, or do you mean "NOT credible"?


----------



## knowom

They have a MaxxMEM category to submit those results under as opposed to the overall MaxxMEM score results that calculates and takes into account copy/write & latency timings as well read speeds. As far as credit SuperPi has the tweak with WAZA I don't find that to be any better by contrast seems equally ******ed to me at least. Then you have other things like disable power saving features that marginally impact results which is fairly dumb too. Then you also have using old out dated OSes like XP that virtually no one exactly uses outside of that purpose anymore due to it being a bit light on background processes. Plenty of stupid advantageous parlor tricks to go around people abuse or have abused such as LOD bias in GPU benchmarks.


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I was doing good following along until this sentence. Is this just being sarcastic, or do you mean "NOT credible"?


maybe he meant incredible...like god damn that really works?









BTW rt123 since you mention credibility the fact that you can do what I described and it's repeatable invalidates every single one of the MaxxMEM scores as there is no way to definitively prove if a person used that trick or not.

*Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
Kill 'em all, kill 'em all*


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I was doing good following along until this sentence. Is this just being sarcastic, or do you mean "NOT credible"?












It was supposed to be cannot instead of can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> They have a MaxxMEM category to submit those results under as opposed to the overall MaxxMEM score results that calculates and takes into account copy/write & latency timings as well read speeds. As far as credit SuperPi has the tweak with WAZA I don't find that to be any better by contrast seems equally ******ed to me at least. Then you have other things like disable power saving features that marginally impact results which is fairly dumb too. Then you also have using old out dated OSes like XP that virtually no one exactly uses outside of that purpose anymore due to it being a bit light on background processes. Plenty of stupid advantageous parlor tricks to go around people abuse or have abused such as LOD bias in GPU benchmarks.


Everyone's opinion will vary on these things, here's mine

Waza is just freeing up available memory. Legit
Disabling power saving to keep processor in full speed. Legit
Old OS with fewer Background services?? Helps focus the processing power on the bench. Legit.
LOD..? Yeah not a fan.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> maybe he meant incredible...like god damn that really works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW rt123 since you mention credibility the fact that you can do what I described and it's repeatable invalidates every single one of the MaxxMEM scores as there is no way to definitively prove if a person used that trick or not.
> 
> *Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all*


None of the latency on other results are as low as yours, but yes it taints them all in my book.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I was doing good following along until this sentence. Is this just being sarcastic, or do you mean "NOT credible"?


one or the other for sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knowom*
> 
> maybe he meant incredible...like god damn that really works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW rt123 since you mention credibility the fact that you can do what I described and it's repeatable invalidates every single one of the MaxxMEM scores as there is no way to definitively prove if a person used that trick or not.
> 
> *Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all
> Kill 'em all, kill 'em all*


IMO, there are several worthless/little-used or seriously ancient benchmarks that should be the subject of house cleaning or zero-basing.

Time to just let this go. It's really hi-jacked this thread, which is supposed to be a discussion of skylake overclocking.

____________
LOD is good . XP or win98 is not good or relevant - hamradio sheet. More linux would accomplish what you want and loose the special conditions needed to get XP to work on contemporary hardware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you talking about the Aida64 memory benchmark specifically? It's also bugged from what I can tell with high BCLK.


I was imagining things. identical when set up properly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



23x100.txt 258k .txt file


46x100.txt 258k .txt file

Just change txt to hml


----------



## rt123

Not opposed to Linux myself.








People need to just write benches for it.

Also, wayyyy off-topic. I agree.


----------



## KixNGrins

Well, I learned something from the topic, albeit nothing to do with over-clocking a Skylake... Some will try to fool the world, but inside, they probably know they are just trying to find a cheat... I'm not into competition and just trying to learn, so I'd just be trying to fool myself by looking for cheats...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Well, I learned something from the topic, albeit nothing to do with over-clocking a Skylake... Some will try to fool the world, but inside, they probably know they are just trying to find a cheat... I'm not into competition and just trying to learn, so I'd just be trying to fool myself by looking for cheats...


a wise guy man, eh


----------



## knowom

WAZA is incredibly unneeded and doesn't reflect actual system usage.
Power savings is legit enough, but it'll still skew results for those that take advantage of it or don't, but I don't see a issue with it and it probably reflect actual system usage for plenty of people.
Old OSes seems like it benches should be categorized and separated based on the OS used not needed, but would be good regardless.
Cooling methods used same situation.
LOD nearly impossible to prove unfortunately, but so too is the bug I discovered with MaxxMEM.

Where do you draw the line?

Jpmboy I agree benchmarks for accolades are worthless and become ancient and irrelevant as quickly as they are achieved. The only real practical purpose they serve is for comparisons sake for analysis. Some of the math comparisons I gave some nice insight on CPU scaling in relation to different system settings and thus can be deemed overclock related things to consider and take into account. If I did a A/B comparison of my results versus loud's based solely on the data results and not CPU OC speeds or any benchmark tricks I'd take my results in most cases. Lower latency is a lot more important to general system responsiveness look at HD's vs SSD's and how latency makes those feel overall I'd take a damn 100MB read speed SSD over a 300MB read speed HD any damn day of the week as would most people. Low latency helps reduces audio/pops and clicks and micro stuttering and lends to a smoother overall more responsive experience. If I were running a APU and pushing for bandwidth where latency isn't taken into account to badly I'd use his results. It almost seems like the sort of thing where it could be good to have two separately tweaked memory settings in your bios based on your CPU clock speeds to switch between.

I think before people need to start using Linux more widely for general use before they write benches for it and I mean outside of servers and android. Only kidding, but what I said about Linux is probably a bit part of that situation and you can dual boot or use VM and bench with windows which most people all ready have anyway.

I didn't find a cheat I discovered parallel universe within the benchmark, but it was all ready in one anyway so I'm more lost than Dorthy in the Wizard of Oz.

Here's what I learned

Memory latency performance scales better than memory frequency does for bandwidth with CPU speed for Skylake.
BCLK frequency speed has a very slight impact on memory bandwidth and latency performance.
Benchmarks are inherently useful other than for data analysis and generally buggy and flawed in a variety of ways people don't agree on.


----------



## rt123

I am not sure.

Not enough unnecessary jabs at Asus.









Edit- Its funny though.


----------



## tigertank79

Hi! I bought a new skylake config. with 6700K(L55), Asus VIII hero and 16GB ripjaws V 3200Mhz CL16.
With default cpu I read 1,26V automatic voltage in bios. This is a good VID? Thanks!


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi! I bought a new skylake config. with 6700K(L55), Asus VIII hero and 16GB ripjaws V 3200Mhz CL16.
> With default cpu I read 1,26V automatic voltage in bios. This is a good VID? Thanks!


It's pretty good I think, stock voltage is usually 1.2-1.3v+


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi! I bought a new skylake config. with 6700K(L55), Asus VIII hero and 16GB ripjaws V 3200Mhz CL16.
> With default cpu I read 1,26V automatic voltage in bios. This is a good VID? Thanks!


For Skylake vid hasn't been the key factor on how far you can overclock, but a lot of the top cpu's had a vid (asus only) of 1.23 and 1.26. I have heard of a few at 1.20v but never seen one myself


----------



## tigertank79

Thank you both!
In cpu-z I have this with high performance power plan of windows 10.



This saturday I start with overclock.


----------



## TheExodu5

Just got a 6700K and a new system. Intake fan is DOA so I'm just running my Corsair H115i as intake for the time being.

Quick and dirty overclock. Stable, but maybe a bit too hot?

4.7GHz
1.36V (using +0.25V offset, this is the max voltage seen in HWMonitor during stress tests)
Fans running at 800RPM (I want near 0dB system, so they're staying there)

Prime 95 FFT is too hot. Gets over 90C.
Any other stress test maxes out at ~70-75, including IBT.

I might be able to tweak the voltages down a tad, but I'm hitting a thermal wall seeing as how I don't want to up my fan speeds.

Am I good to stay where I am? Nothing I do should come close to remotely stressing my system like Prime 95.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExodu5*
> 
> Just got a 6700K and a new system. Intake fan is DOA so I'm just running my Corsair H115i as intake for the time being.
> 
> Quick and dirty overclock. Stable, but maybe a bit too hot?
> 
> 4.7GHz
> 1.36V (using +0.25V offset, this is the max voltage seen in HWMonitor during stress tests)
> Fans running at 800RPM (I want near 0dB system, so they're staying there)
> 
> Prime 95 FFT is too hot. Gets over 90C.
> Any other stress test maxes out at ~70-75, including IBT.
> 
> I might be able to tweak the voltages down a tad, but I'm hitting a thermal wall seeing as how I don't want to up my fan speeds.
> 
> Am I good to stay where I am? Nothing I do should come close to remotely stressing my system like Prime 95.


even video encoding will not hit the temps seen with small FFTs. should be okay, shoot for no higher than 70C during normal use.


----------



## knowom

Does this seem odd to anyone else was looking into bios modding my motherboard to removed the 0x76 microcode, but from what I can see bios 3.30 contrary to what I would expected doesn't even appear to have it and is running the older 0x74 microcode. If I skip bios 3.10 do I just get all the new bios update features minus the microcode I don't want anyway?


----------



## error-id10t

Based on your screenshot, yes.


----------



## emexci

getting 1344k working while small fft's one core stop working.

now time to try new bios for hero.

new bios tested and 1.232v for 4.5ghz small fft's by Prime95 ran without problems


----------



## knowom

So bios update works as I suspected and overclocking still functions fine and as a side note CR1/1T now also seems to work as well for me. Now one thing I did notice however is CPU-Z Validator is showing mircocode Rev. 0x0000073 rather than Rev. 0x0000074 after the bios update along with HWMonitor is reporting Microcode 73 as well. I'm not sure why or what or what differences that entails offhand, but hopefully nothing of too importance for me. So far it's working well and I'm seeing a positive side effect from it with no immediate downsides that are readily transparent.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Got a new 6700K few days ago seems to be doing 4600 fine with 1.296v that goes up to 80c on realbench tho, it's not delidded yet, and I think I might need a better cooler to up the voltage,it didn't like 4700 much with 1.296v crashed in realbench after a few minutes, but hey 4600 is a good start.
Runnin all the casefans on 5v and cooler is thermalright true spirit 140 power.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Got a new 6700K few days ago seems to be doing 4600 fine with 1.296v that goes up to 80c on realbench tho, it's not delidded yet, and I think I might need a better cooler to up the voltage,it didn't like 4700 much with 1.296v crashed in realbench after a few minutes, but hey 4600 is a good start.
> Runnin all the casefans on 5v and cooler is thermalright true spirit 140 power.


4.6 at 1.296 is very good but 80C on real bench with such low voltages just doesn't sound right? A new cooler is definitely in your future haha but good news is you have plenty of room to keep climbing clock and voltage wise.


----------



## KixNGrins

Okay, so here's a really newb question. My 6700K is OC'd to 4.7G, and my memory is at 3200M and everything is stable.

If x264 is more stress than I'll use for daily PC use, why not raise my OC to 4.8-5.0G if it's still seems stable during daily use?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Okay, so here's a really newb question. My 6700K is OC'd to 4.7G, and my memory is at 3200M and everything is stable.
> 
> If x264 is more stress than I'll use for daily PC use, why not raise my OC to 4.8-5.0G if it's still seems stable during daily use?


If you want to do that, there's nothing stopping you! If just gaming, you might be able to run another 100mhz faster than x264.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Okay, so here's a really newb question. My 6700K is OC'd to 4.7G, and my memory is at 3200M and everything is stable.
> 
> If x264 is more stress than I'll use for daily PC use, why not raise my OC to 4.8-5.0G if it's still seems stable during daily use?


You could very well get an extra .1 Ghz and be stable when not running stress test. The reason why some don't is simply due to the fact you never know when instability will strike. Be it a very important paper/email or right in the middle of finishing off a boss on a hour long fight in a video game. People like to be sure whatever is going on they can count on the PC powering through to the end. If that is not something you will worry about then by all mean yeah keep increasing it until you find the sweet stop for stability on what you use the computer for.


----------



## Mayne88

Any idea why my CPU uses so much voltage at stock settings? I've 6600k on ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Ranger and it's using 1.36V at stock when trying that x264 stability test.

Everything is set to default in BIOS except i use XMP profile for ram.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Any idea why my CPU uses so much voltage at stock settings? I've 6600k on ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Ranger and it's using 1.36V at stock when trying that x264 stability test.
> 
> Everything is set to default in BIOS except i use XMP profile for ram.


Stock VID varies from CPU to CPU


----------



## Sn4k3

Guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my new 6700k / Maximus VIII Hero. I had it overclocked last night @4.5ghz (45x100) with 1.3v LLC 5 (it stayed at 1.312v) completely stable for 6 hours of Real Bench.
Now, I was attempting to go for 4.6, I tried 1.35v, I got a watchdog bsod, I bumped the voltage to 1.36v and now cpu z is misreading the volts and varying a lot between 1.0 to 1.422v which is not accurate at all... So I dialed it back to what was stable before (1.31v 4.5ghz) and the same thing happens again, but now it goes from 1.38v to 1.423v.

Also, AI suite is stating 1.312v which should be the right ammout I set inside the BIOS.



What could be the issue?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my new 6700k / Maximus VIII Hero. I had it overclocked last night @4.5ghz (45x100) with 1.3v LLC 5 (it stayed at 1.312v) completely stable for 6 hours of Real Bench.
> Now, I was attempting to go for 4.6, I tried 1.35v, I got a watchdog bsod, I bumped the voltage to 1.36v and now cpu z is misreading the volts and varying a lot between 1.0 to 1.422v which is not accurate at all... So I dialed it back to what was stable before (1.31v 4.5ghz) and the same thing happens again, but now it goes from 1.38v to 1.423v.
> 
> Also, AI suite is stating 1.312v which should be the right ammout I set inside the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the issue?


What voltage type are you using? Static, adaptive or offset? Also make sure you are not reading ViD and misinterpreting that as core voltage. I only say this since that is what is shown in HWinfo

Edit: yup that's your issue. Upgrade CPUz as the version you are using shows VId not core voltage. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for while core is the voltage you are giving it. That's the quick and dirty explanation at least. Scroll down a bit in HW info and you will find core voltage which will most likely match that of AI suite.


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What voltage type are you using? Static, adaptive or offset? Also make sure you are not reading ViD and misinterpreting that as core voltage. I only say this since that is what is shown in HWinfo
> 
> Edit: yup that's your issue. Upgrade CPUz as the version you are using shows VId not core voltage. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for while core is the voltage you are giving it. That's the quick and dirty explanation at least. Scroll down a bit in HW info and you will find core voltage which will most likely match that of AI suite.


It's manual voltage, but indeed, I checked vcore in HWInfo and it was reporting ok.

About updating CpuZ, what's the latest version of it? Since their site says t's this one (1.76). Which one works fine?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What voltage type are you using? Static, adaptive or offset? Also make sure you are not reading ViD and misinterpreting that as core voltage. I only say this since that is what is shown in HWinfo
> 
> Edit: yup that's your issue. Upgrade CPUz as the version you are using shows VId not core voltage. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for while core is the voltage you are giving it. That's the quick and dirty explanation at least. Scroll down a bit in HW info and you will find core voltage which will most likely match that of AI suite.
> 
> 
> 
> It's manual voltage, but indeed, I checked vcore in HWInfo and it was reporting ok.
> 
> About updating CpuZ, what's the latest version of it? Since their site says t's this one (1.76). Which one works fine?
Click to expand...

I'm not by my computer but I'll post you a link when I get back in around 30 mins


----------



## misoonigiri

I remember someone mention ai suite or some asus front panel driver causes cpu-z & other apps to show vid instead of vcore


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I remember someone mention ai suite or some asus front panel driver causes cpu-z & other apps to show vid instead of vcore


Yes but this has been since upgraded to correct the issue. I've been away but the CPUz that the previous poster posted is the correct version so upgrade the computers drivers and it will fix the issue. I can't remember exactly what caused it but upgrading the drivers will fix the issue.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What voltage type are you using? Static, adaptive or offset? Also make sure you are not reading ViD and misinterpreting that as core voltage. I only say this since that is what is shown in HWinfo
> 
> Edit: yup that's your issue. Upgrade CPUz as the version you are using shows VId not core voltage. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for while core is the voltage you are giving it. That's the quick and dirty explanation at least. Scroll down a bit in HW info and you will find core voltage which will most likely match that of AI suite.
> 
> 
> 
> It's manual voltage, but indeed, I checked vcore in HWInfo and it was reporting ok.
> 
> About updating CpuZ, what's the latest version of it? Since their site says t's this one (1.76). Which one works fine?
Click to expand...

cpu-z 1.76 works fine on my Hero.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> cpu-z 1.76 works fine on my Hero.


....and fine on my M8E and Impact builds.


----------



## superkyle1721

It will work fine but only after you update drivers. Older drivers will report VID

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It will work fine but only after you update drivers. Older drivers will report VID
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what "drivers"?


----------



## Sn4k3

I'm not at home yet but i'll try when I get there. I lean more towards it being the AI Suite conflicting CPU-Z as it was reading vcore before, maybe I opened CPU-Z first that time.

Anyways, I was testing 4.6ghz last night but got a BSOD at like 15mins of stress testing even at 1.392v when [email protected] was completely stable. Isn't it too much of a difference for only 100mhz?
Maybe the IMC and my 3200mhz RAMs at those core speeds are the issue? My VCCIO and SA volts are on auto, could changing them improve stability at 4.6ghz? What could I try?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It will work fine but only after you update drivers. Older drivers will report VID
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> what "drivers"?
Click to expand...

Honestly not sure but I know I had the same issue. Went through updated drivers and a few other things and it shows core now.


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> I'm not at home yet but i'll try when I get there. I lean more towards it being the AI Suite conflicting CPU-Z as it was reading vcore before, maybe I opened CPU-Z first that time.
> 
> Anyways, I was testing 4.6ghz last night but got a BSOD at like 15mins of stress testing even at 1.392v when [email protected] was completely stable. Isn't it too much of a difference for only 100mhz?
> Maybe the IMC and my 3200mhz RAMs at those core speeds are the issue? My VCCIO and SA volts are on auto, could changing them improve stability at 4.6ghz? What could I try?


What BSOD code? You could try increasing VCCIO to 1.15-1.2v, I leave SA at 1.05 as it seems to have no impact for me.


----------



## superkyle1721

As you reach the upper limit of what your chip is capable of the voltage requirements climb exponentially. It sounds like he is reaching the limit. If he wants to run at 4.6Ghz then 1.408V would be what I would try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knowom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abctoz*
> 
> What BSOD code? You could try increasing VCCIO to 1.15-1.2v, I leave SA at 1.05 as it seems to have no impact for me.


Same situation for me at least 1.05v to 1.1v SA is normally all I need even with a 4.6GHz to 4.7GHz overclock. If you set it too low for a given CPU frequency it can give bios post errors telling from the boot drive disappearing in the bios saying it can't be located. If you just bump up SA voltage a bit and it should fix that and rebooting seems to be a easy way to test that for stability as it tends to happen most routinely after a reboot in most cases rather than a normal startup bios post.. For me what impacts stability the most outside the impact cooling plays is a combination of vcore and vccio. My z170 pro4s motherboard only goes up to 1.2V vccio sadly it's likely what is limits me from getting 4.7/4.8GHz stable a extra 0.25v to 0.50v to vccio would probably make the difference. I needed 1.45v vcore 1.2v vccio in order to get 4.64GHz stable or mostly stable with a i3-6100 I didn't prime test though haven't had any painful routine system crashes or anything with it so probably a good starting point even if it's not 100% prime stable. I was getting semi frequently crashing at 1.395v and semi occasionally crashing at 1.425v and seems to have gone away or is at least highly seldom at 1.45v for me.


----------



## calebdk

Hi guys I have started to get some strange errors on my overclocked i5-6600k skylake.

I have gotten some RSOD and BSOD lately which i thought was a windows issue. So I reinstalled it and first time I got into windows 8.1 i got a "memory mangement bsod"

Also got some DRIVER_IRQL_LESS_OR_EQUAL and ATTEMPTED_TO_READONLY_MEMORY.

First time i got a RSOD i started memtest which found 50+ erros and rebooted my system.. like ***. In order to confirm my discovery i retested with memtest and I now run over 60 hours memtest succesful.

Afterwards i tried running a AIDA stresstesting, CPU, FPU, RAM, GPU and it ran for over 10 hours with max temp under 65 degress on the CPU cores.

So iam quite puzzled on how to proceed. Is is an RAM, CPU or GPU error? ( RSOD is typically GFX errors by reading on google and have have had some artifacts issues from day one on my amd 260x card, which is periodic and hard to RMA).

Guess I have to go back to stock settings and see what happens..

Asus z170 pro gaming with newest firmware.
kingston ddr4-2667 hyperx fury auto voltage.
i5-6600k 4.5ghz 1.275 with LLC6.
r7 260x
EVGA 620W PSU


----------



## knowom

The GPU artifacts is because the memory clock rate is set too high or too high for the voltage being fed to it by the GPU bios. I'd try lowering that clock rate 5MHz-10MHz at a time til it goes away you can test it with something like ATItool or another artifact scanner. If that fixes your GPU artifacts problem you may wish to do a bios flash that's your call to make or just continue using software to lower it. Chances are lowering the memory clock 10-50MHz will fix that problem.

As for DRIVER_IRQL_LESS_OR_EQUAL and ATTEMPTED_TO_READONLY_MEMORY message probably vccio/vcore is set to low for your given CPU frequency. It doesn't sound as if it's your memory if it passed memtest for 60 hours without error. It appears to me likely that it's related to the IMC being pushed a bit too hard for the voltages it's receiving.


----------



## Dacr

Username: DaCr
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency:
Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
Vcore: 1.354
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: NZXT x41, push with 200mm Bitfenix Spectre pro, pull with stock fan.
Stability Test: P95 28.7 blend, 1 hour

Batch Number: Lost the box..
Ram Speed: 2400 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v (Havent changed anything)
Motherboard: Asus Z170i pro gaming mini ITX
LLC Setting: Auto

Misc Comments: Haven't tried to go further than 4.5, seems to be a reasonable place to be in a mini ITX.


----------



## calebdk

Hi guys.. trying to help out my friend with a new build.. Not sure what to make of this but it seems like a CPU issue or maybe heatsink needs to be reseated?

It spiked on 1.728V on the Vcore which is way over the max spec.. All stock settings.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Hi guys.. trying to help out my friend with a new build.. Not sure what to make of this but it seems like a CPU issue or maybe heatsink needs to be reseated?
> 
> It spiked on 1.728V on the Vcore which is way over the max spec.. All stock settings.


Better use HWiNFO64.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Better use HWiNFO64.


I have with the same results. I tried reseating also, no joy. Seems like this CPU is asking for the wrong voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> I have with the same results. I tried reseating also, no joy. Seems like this CPU is asking for the wrong voltage.


Can you please post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 with all values clearly visible, and especially all the Voltage values?

Thank you.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Hi guys.. trying to help out my friend with a new build.. Not sure what to make of this but it seems like a CPU issue or maybe heatsink needs to be reseated?
> 
> It spiked on 1.728V on the Vcore which is way over the max spec.. All stock settings.


Min 0.392V doesn't seem like vcore.
The vid readings 0.793 / 0.772 / 1.456V looks more like actual vcore instead


----------



## misoonigiri

I take that back, the vid readings look like vid, lol


----------



## tigertank79

My 6700K











1,36V(bios), 1.376V(cpu-z), LLC Auto.
Asus Hero VIII.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> My 6700K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,36V(bios), 1.376V(cpu-z), LLC Auto.
> Asus Hero VIII.


Now try to encode a 2 minute video on that.









XTU stress test isn't really a stress test. The XTU Benchmark itself is more stressful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Hi guys.. trying to help out my friend with a new build.. Not sure what to make of this but it seems like a CPU issue or maybe heatsink needs to be reseated?
> 
> It spiked on 1.728V on the Vcore which is way over the max spec.. All stock settings.


remember, if you run more than one OS-based tool polling the same on-die sensors or report, the problem of a polling clash can cause the reading to glitch. Use only one thing at a time to read on-die sensors.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Now try to encode a 2 minute video on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTU stress test isn't really a stress test. The XTU Benchmark itself is more stressful.


Yes it's only a little test but it's a satisfaction








It's a work in progress, now I test with realbench, cinebench, etc...
My daily is 4700MHz with 1,34V and LLC 5.


----------



## Riffraf

Hi,

Im curently running 6600k vid 1.167 @ 4.5ghz +0.095 offset (vcore 1.256-1.279 hwmon) gaming max is 60c and 1h of prime gave me max temp of 73

Is that reasnoble temperature and voltage for 24/7 use?

Also my kingston 2133 cl 14 1.2v @ 2666 cl14 1.2v. Is oc of ram without raising voltage any danger to it?

Thanks


----------



## dron

so 6600k, mb asrock 170 pro4, G.SKILL Ripjaws V Blazing Red DDR4 2666MHz 16GB Kit 2x8GB XMP (F4-2666C15D-16GVR), Arctic MX-4 4g, Mugen 2. vcore 1.400, vcc pll 1.400. ram is on auto. 4500 cache 4000 and i cant pass test in p95v289.win64


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remember, if you run more than one OS-based tool polling the same on-die sensors or report, the problem of a polling clash can cause the reading to glitch. Use only one thing at a time to read on-die sensors.


Dont think this is a sensor reading issue. I have seen 1.6Vcore in UEFI and every time the CPU has to do a small load the CPU fan spins up to max in bursts. So my friend is going to RMA the CPU since he already got the motherboard replaced with a maximus hero.


----------



## Mazda6i07

i5 6600k @ 4.6GHz @ 1.350v








Ram: ddr4 3000 @ 1.350v
Still need to test stability, it's good for gaming but haven't ran any stress tests yet. Did this oc in less than 2 minutes, so I know it's not the best it can be whatsoever, but lack of time has made me care a lot less


----------



## jasjeet

How much does VCCSA and VCCIO impact temps?

Is it normal for Skylake CPU once overclocked (4.5ghz 1.32v adaptive) to spike to 50-60c when doing non intensive tasks like opening a program or web browsing?


----------



## k4sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> How much does VCCSA and VCCIO impact temps?
> 
> Is it normal for Skylake CPU once overclocked (4.5ghz 1.32v adaptive) to spike to 50-60c when doing non intensive tasks like opening a program or web browsing?


Yeah, even with a delided CPU i got temps spikes doing non intensive tasks. That's really different with the SB i come from.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4sh*
> 
> Yeah, even with a delided CPU i got temps spikes doing non intensive tasks. That's really different with the SB i come from.


Yeah it's so weird, maybe due to the die being so much smaller. I never had this on sandy or ivy (albeit on ivy I was running [email protected] 1.07v).

Forza Apex gets me a spike to 90c on core 2!
That's hotter than small fft.

Might tweak VCCIO and VCCSA from 1.1v down today,


----------



## k4sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Forza Apex gets me a spike to 90c on core 2!


Way far too hot imo. TIM not well applied ? What cooler are you using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Dont think this is a sensor reading issue. I have seen 1.6Vcore in UEFI and every time the CPU has to do a small load the CPU fan spins up to max in bursts. So my friend is going to RMA the CPU since he already got the motherboard replaced with a maximus hero.


QED.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> How much does VCCSA and VCCIO impact temps?
> 
> Is it normal for Skylake CPU once overclocked (4.5ghz 1.32v adaptive) to spike to 50-60c when doing non intensive tasks like opening a program or web browsing?


a non-delidded cpu - yes that's normal (depending of course on the cooler and ambients). VSa and vccio are not going to impact the DTS report very much. Watch the package temps under heavy load.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Yeah it's so weird, maybe due to the die being so much smaller. I never had this on sandy or ivy (albeit on ivy I was running [email protected] 1.07v).
> 
> *Forza Apex gets me a spike to 90c on core 2!
> That's hotter than small fft.
> *
> Might tweak VCCIO and VCCSA from 1.1v down today,


VCCIO and VSA are not causing a temp spike. These are really ram/IMC related voltage rails. You should check the quality of the cooler mount first. Main thing - do not over tighten the mount screws!


----------



## jasjeet

Mounted the cooler twice. Same results, been doing this for years so it's not the mount or the TIM. Had a perfect thin layer spread when I took the heatsink off. MX-4 paste.

It's a Venomous X with the pressure knob turned close to max and a fan from a Hyper 212+. Specs in sig.

No other game pushes it this high, runs 70-80c otherwise in GTA V, Witcher 3. The vcore hangs around 1.312v when gaming.

Ambient 20c. Idle 25-30c.
Prime blend 1344k 75c.


----------



## Mazda6i07

I'm not usually concerned with random temp spikes for a quick second, but I will watch them, mine don't get above 62c while gaming, so I'm not too concerned and I'm at 1.350v. Other than that temps are high 20's low 30's. Works for me. Since I'm not gaming 24/7 I dont really mind my range of temps.


----------



## jasjeet

Yeh it bothers me hitting 80c in game. 70c is ok since I'm in an ITX box. But 90c spike is ridiculous that's why I was trying to delid. I also run static rpm on the fans around 700rpm so that will have some impact too but this is too much.

Venomous X not as good as modern coolers maybe?


----------



## Jokesterwild

Just tried playing around with my 6700k 4.8 with 1.4v highest temp I saw during stress testing was 70C on one core. Might try lowering the volts to see if its still stable with less.


----------



## Daytraders

My temps like been in the 80's on most cores for the last 8 months, at just 4.5ghz 1.3v, not a single problem, god these cpu's are good to 100c, so 80c is nothing really.


----------



## sammkv

Love the 6600K, so easy to overclock, most power efficient cpu i've worked with and temps are unbelievably low with a 4.6 overclock. 4.6 seems like the sweet spot on these chips without going ham on the Vcore. The Vcore jump to hit 4.7 is just insane from 4.6 from what I've noticed. I like how it handles the voltage by cpu load usage, only provides the voltage when I need it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Reserved for cookies.
> 
> _Peter Piper picked Prince Proximo a peck of pickled peppers by the Pontar!!!_


How many drowners did he kill?


----------



## jasjeet

Forza Apex temp spike


----------



## JeremyFenn

Soooooo. I just sold my 8350 rig Caelus for about $2800. I picked up a 6700k, H115i CLC, 16GB DDR4 3866 RAM, ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme, another 540 carbide case, EVGA G2 850W PSU, and EVGA 980ti SC. I'd like some help overclocking this bad-boy, I can get to 4.6 IBT 2.54 stable (for hours and hours while I sleep). I'm pushing 1.37v on the core level 5 LLC. I'd really like to hit 4.8 without getting to 85c. Some advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Hello, sorry to ask. but i am wondering if i had OC my CPU 6700k the right way:
What i did in bios:
Core ratio - 45 / Uncore to 45 / Core voltage 1.40
It is stable at this point, all other option i leaved as auto or default.
Max temp i see is 65 degree with my T4 air Cooler


----------



## k4sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Hello, sorry to ask. but i am wondering if i had OC my CPU 6700k the right way:
> What i did in bios:
> Core ratio - 45 / Uncore to 45 / Core voltage 1.40
> It is stable at this point, all other option i leaved as auto or default.
> Max temp i see is 65 degree with my T4 air Cooler


What you can do now is to lower the vcore as 1.4 is probably more than enough to hold that frequency


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Username: DaCr
> CPU Model: 6600k
> Base Clock:100
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency:
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
> Vcore: 1.354
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: NZXT x41, push with 200mm Bitfenix Spectre pro, pull with stock fan.
> Stability Test: P95 28.7 blend, 1 hour
> 
> Batch Number: Lost the box..
> Ram Speed: 2400 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.2v (Havent changed anything)
> Motherboard: Asus Z170i pro gaming mini ITX
> LLC Setting: Auto
> 
> Misc Comments: Haven't tried to go further than 4.5, seems to be a reasonable place to be in a mini ITX.


Same is fine at 1.30v


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I didn't see it 1.4 though, its like 1.36 - 1.38 on my hardware monitor, maybe the max that can go is 1.4?
Doesn't 1.30 the default Voltage?
I have the gigabyte z170 gaming 7
Can i just set in BIOS CPU upgrade on 6700k to 4500 Mhz? Should this work or not?

edit: I loaded default settings and the only thing i did is set Core Multiplier to 45.
Run test and sow my performance is increased, so every settings are on auto..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Soooooo. I just sold my 8350 rig Caelus for about $2800. I picked up a 6700k, H115i CLC, 16GB DDR4 3866 RAM, ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme, another 540 carbide case, EVGA G2 850W PSU, and EVGA 980ti SC. I'd like some help overclocking this bad-boy, I can get to 4.6 IBT 2.54 stable (for hours and hours while I sleep). I'm pushing 1.37v on the core level 5 LLC. I'd really like to hit 4.8 without getting to 85c. Some advice would be greatly appreciated.


if IBT "for hours" is your stability standard either delid the cpu, get a chiller, or use a better stability test. IBT is very narrow in stressing this architecture (FP unit mainly). Read Darkwizzies write up in post #1.


----------



## brenopapito

VCCIO and VCCSA can help to stabilize CPU overclock?


----------



## z10m

I'm very unlucky with my 6700K.
Max overclock it can achieve is 4.5Ghz and that's at 1.4v under load with LLC on so that's how I'm running it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Soooooo. I just sold my 8350 rig Caelus for about $2800. I picked up a 6700k, H115i CLC, 16GB DDR4 3866 RAM, ASUS Maximus VIII Extreme, another 540 carbide case, EVGA G2 850W PSU, and EVGA 980ti SC. I'd like some help overclocking this bad-boy, I can get to 4.6 IBT 2.54 stable (for hours and hours while I sleep). I'm pushing 1.37v on the core level 5 LLC. I'd really like to hit 4.8 without getting to 85c. Some advice would be greatly appreciated.


Delid the CPU. Here's 4.8GHz using lowly H100iGTX;


----------



## JeremyFenn

Well, running IBT on max overnight was getting temps ~82c @ 1.37v. I can get up to 4.7 @ 1.38v and highest temp on core 2 was AT 85c but again that's using IBT 2.54 on Max all night. I guess I'll have to download p95 and use 8k to check stability. I don't want to push it past 85c though and I'm not really interested in de-lidding the CPU honestly. I know it would probably give me more headroom for cooling but I just don't want to destroy my chip OR throw out the possibility of selling it later on. Btw, what's the return on one of these pushing past 4.6ghz temp wise? I was getting ~136-138 Gflops on ibt 2.54 @4.6ghz and @4.7ghz I'm getting ~140 Gflops. that's only a max of 4gflops gain for ~3c sacrifice. Pushing it any further might be more than I'd like to go if the return isn't worth the temp.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Do you guys set uncore ratio to the core freq? like if i do 45 for 4.5 Oc should i set it to 45 as well or leave it at auto?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Do you guys set uncore ratio to the core freq? like if i do 45 for 4.5 Oc should i set it to 45 as well or leave it at auto?


Ideally yes but when you approach the peak core stability frequency this most likely will not be possible. Increasing cache will help the memory throughput a good bit.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok... So my cap is 4.6... 4.7 temps are just too high in prime95 @ 8k. 4.6ghz @ 1.365v LLC=6 with prime on I'm sitting on vcore 1.392 steady line and highest recorded temp is 88c.
I do have my cache up to 43 and my phase control set to ultra fast.


----------



## Sn4k3

Any clues on why when I set 1.31v manual voltage llc5 it stays at 1.312v which is great but when I go ahead and change it to adaptive, same settings, it gives me like 1.344v while on load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok... So my cap is 4.6... 4.7 temps are just too high in prime95 @ 8k. 4.6ghz @ 1.365v LLC=6 with prime on I'm sitting on vcore 1.392 steady line and highest recorded temp is 88c.
> I do have my cache up to 43 and my phase control set to ultra fast.


is there some reason why hammering the FPU with IBT or p95 FFT8 actually measures stability for anything else than a floating point calc? Or are you really just testing your cpu cooler?


----------



## JeremyFenn

What stress test do you suggest then?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> What stress test do you suggest then?


Either x264 from the OP or ROG Realbench. Either one will provide a more realistic load then hammering with Prime 95 all day.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> What stress test do you suggest then?
> 
> 
> 
> Either x264 from the OP or ROG Realbench. Either one will provide a more realistic load then hammering with Prime 95 all day.
Click to expand...

I tend to agree. Like many, I hammered my SB/IB/Haswell etc cpu's with Prime 95. Don't much see the point any more. These days I tend to use x264/x265/ROG and memtest. Haven't had my 6700K fail with any normal use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Either x264 from the OP or ROG Realbench. Either one will provide a more realistic load then hammering with Prime 95 all day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I tend to agree. Like many, I hammered my SB/IB/Haswell etc cpu's with Prime 95. Don't much see the point any more. These days I tend to use x264/x265/ROG and memtest. Haven't had my 6700K fail with any normal use.


^^ THIS !!


----------



## JackCY

x264/5/Handbrake is harder to pass than P95 if you can cool the load P95 creates, P95 doesn't use as high complexity and memory transfer as real world apps.
Even the realbench and whatever mobo maker benches cought up with the OC community and use x264/Handbrake in it to test. They don't have anything magical in those stress/bench suites that we have not been using here for ages already.
I have the Handbrake/x265 in my signature in case wizzie didn't include it in the updated version, it's just a script so the only updates there have been lately I know of are just making a package with newer libraries.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok... So my cap is 4.6... 4.7 temps are just too high in prime95 @ 8k. 4.6ghz @ 1.365v LLC=6 with prime on I'm sitting on vcore 1.392 steady line and highest recorded temp is 88c.
> I do have my cache up to 43 and my phase control set to ultra fast.


I have to say I'm rather surprised and a bit discouraged after reading about your experience. I've got my 6700k fitted with this D14 model air cooler from Noctua. Setting my Vcore at 1.4 V for a 4.6 GHz clock (just lost the silicon lottery big time I guess, no matter what I've done the chip wasn't even able to sustain a 4.8 GHz oscillation within, let alone using it to process any bit of information to show me the bios screen) I can pull off a p95 8k-fft test (the latest version 28) while keeping the peak temp under 86C (temp verified on all programs: hwinfo, coretemp, aida64). I was actually hoping to sell it in a few years (in case Intel appears to do a good job on the upcoming 10 nm or Kabylake) to get myself one of those new i7s and use it with a H115i. Now it puts me off having read it can't even dissipate enough to cool a moderately supercharged 6700k down to sensible 70s. Is the performance of that cooler really this bad?


----------



## JackCY

Actually you guys are setting Vccin not Vcore it's only the UEFI showing the number as Vcore but in fact that voltage is internally reduced in the CPU, 14nm can't run such high voltages







It's the new changes Intel has done when it comes to supplying steady power, just like they changed it when Haswell came. It's always funny to see how people are running Vcores higher than previous node generation, it's CPU input voltage not internal core voltage. You can't adjust core voltage directly on Skylake anymore Intel does it automatically.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> No matter what I've done the chip wasn't even able to sustain a 4.8 GHz


I feel for you! I read through this sticky every day and am amazed at the amount of people that are gettiing 46x-48x just by throwing the multi up. I have my little 6600K here and I can get to 44x without adjusting voltage stable and cool. I can get to 45x with 1.42 and you can forget about 46x







.

Jason


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Actually you guys are setting Vccin not Vcore it's only the UEFI showing the number as Vcore but in fact that voltage is internally reduced in the CPU, 14nm can't run such high voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the new changes Intel has done when it comes to supplying steady power, just like they changed it when Haswell came. It's always funny to see how people are running Vcores higher than previous node generation, it's CPU input voltage not internal core voltage. You can't adjust core voltage directly on Skylake anymore Intel does it automatically.


Obviously I'm not referring to the V_in, sorry for the misuse of the Vcore notation, calling it so just because it is also called that way in the bios. Thanks for the point anyway, as a matter of fact the actual bias voltage the individual FinFETs in the die are getting at the device reference plane is none of these voltages, just on a different needless fun fact note


----------



## JeremyFenn

Ok, so I ran RealBench 2.43 this morning until lunch time now so that's ~6 hours. My max temp is 73c on core 0. I have to say this stress test seems a little moderate in comparison to IBT 2.54 or P95 28. I do have a Corsair H115i but only in push config. I'm using Liquid Pro TIM and I won't delid my CPU for a ~3c difference. That ROG Bench didn't even push my CPU to be honest, I've seen temps closer to 90c on Prime 8k tests but if this is the "real" stress test proggy then I'll base my OC on this test. I'll keep pushing this CPU, might be able to squeeze 4.8 or 4.9 stable on this.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> I feel for you! I read through this sticky every day and am amazed at the amount of people that are gettiing 4.6-4.8 just by throwing the multi up. I have my little 6600K here and I can get to 44x without adjusting voltage stable and cool. I can get to 45x with 1.42 and you can forget about 46x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jason


Sorry to hear. To be honest I'm in no position to complain since I'd contrarily won the previous lottery with my 2600k running @5 GHz safe and cool 24/7. I was even able to boot Windows @5.2 but couldn' stabilise anything higher than a 5.1 GHz clock (even that 5.1 was a bit questionable since I never tested for hours but anyway). Oh the good times.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok, so I ran RealBench 2.43 this morning until lunch time now so that's ~6 hours. My max temp is 73c on core 0. I have to say this stress test seems a little moderate in comparison to IBT 2.54 or P95 28. I do have a Corsair H115i but only in push config. I'm using Liquid Pro TIM and I won't delid my CPU for a ~3c difference. That ROG Bench didn't even push my CPU to be honest, I've seen temps closer to 90c on Prime 8k tests but if this is the "real" stress test proggy then I'll base my OC on this test. I'll keep pushing this CPU, might be able to squeeze 4.8 or 4.9 stable on this.


Thanks for the feedback, would you reckon it'll get any cooler in a prime 8k test if you throw a second fan at it running at full rpm?

edit: obviously I meant a second "pair" of fans.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> Ok, so I ran RealBench 2.43 this morning until lunch time now so that's ~6 hours. My max temp is 73c on core 0. I have to say this stress test seems a little moderate in comparison to IBT 2.54 or P95 28. I do have a Corsair H115i but only in push config. I'm using Liquid Pro TIM and I won't delid my CPU for a ~3c difference. That ROG Bench didn't even push my CPU to be honest, I've seen temps closer to 90c on Prime 8k tests but if this is the "real" stress test proggy then I'll base my OC on this test. I'll keep pushing this CPU, might be able to squeeze 4.8 or 4.9 stable on this.


Don;t confuse heat generation with complex stress of the logic architecture. p95 and IBT (read: linpac) work the FPU far to much using AVX and FMA3 instruction sets.. in fact if you disable these in p95 (easy) and commit max ram in a blend it is actually a more difficult logic stress. Unless the cpu is really voltage starved, p95 and linpac probably fail more from high-temp e-migration leading to uncorrectable errors than by truely tripping up the processing.

point... most folks dis AID64 (and true it is too slow)... until they run the FP64 unit, or mandel etc.

what really trips up these cpus is not repetitive calls to the same instruction set, but calls to many different ISs in sequence which access all substructures.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> x264/5/Handbrake is harder to pass than P95 if you can cool the load P95 creates, P95 doesn't use as high complexity and memory transfer as real world apps.
> Even the realbench and whatever mobo maker benches cought up with the OC community and use x264/Handbrake in it to test. They don't have anything magical in those stress/bench suites that we have not been using here for ages already.
> I have the Handbrake/x265 in my signature in case wizzie didn't include it in the updated version, it's just a script so the only updates there have been lately I know of are just making a package with newer libraries.


Quote:


> P95 doesn't use as high complexity and memory transfer as real world apps.


Sure! Explains why the Skylake complex workload bug was discovered using real world apps.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/
Quote:


> "Intel has identified an issue that potentially affects the 6th Gen Intel Core family of products. This issue only occurs under certain complex workload conditions, like those that may be encountered when running applications like Prime95. In those cases, the processor may hang or cause unpredictable system behaviour."


Quote:


> While the bug was discovered using Prime95, it could affect other industries that rely on complex computational workloads, such as scientific and financial institutions. GIMPS noted that its Prime95 software "works perfectly normal" on all other Intel processors of past generations.


----------



## JeremyFenn

So I don't really want to add 2 more fans for push/pull because it'll make my case look like crap. I've been running this ROG realbench for over an hour now @ 4.8Ghz 1.42v and this is staying ~75c with max of 81. The vcore is straight line @ 1.424V. I also have the cache set to 42, was thinking of bumping that up to 44 maybe?

Edit: Ok so it's not 1.424 I set it to 1.42 in BIOS and it ramps up to 1.440 vcore when @ load with ROG realbench. I think I'll keep it at 4.8 to be honest. Now time to find max cache and OC the GPU.


----------



## Dacr

Tried 4.6 today at 1.3v, seems stable with max temp 59 in Realbench, but gets errors immediately in p95 28.7.

Dont think I can cope with that!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacr*
> 
> Tried 4.6 today at 1.3v, seems stable with max temp 59 in Realbench, but gets errors immediately in p95 28.7.
> 
> Dont think I can cope with that!


Read the above conversation. If you are stable in real bench why are you so head set on p95 being stable of your CPU will never enter those types of loads. For instance when you buy a binned chip from silicon lottery they will never test and Bin using prime bc it is unrealistic. Instead the use a 1 hour realbench test. Now one can argue 1 hour is not enough but that's another argument. Pass realbench for 3 hours and IMO you are good to go. I would be very very highly shocked if you found a system stability issue after. Of course this has been the case for several years now and people still insist on using p95. I personally am not one to argue that p95 will damage the CPU as some say bc I think there is very little proof to that besides the high temps. I just feel it is pointless and not needed.


----------



## Dacr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Read the above conversation. If you are stable in real bench why are you so head set on p95 being stable of your CPU will never enter those types of loads. For instance when you buy a binned chip from silicon lottery they will never test and Bin using prime bc it is unrealistic. Instead the use a 1 hour realbench test. Now one can argue 1 hour is not enough but that's another argument. Pass realbench for 3 hours and IMO you are good to go. I would be very very highly shocked if you found a system stability issue after. Of course this has been the case for several years now and people still insist on using p95. I personally am not one to argue that p95 will damage the CPU as some say bc I think there is very little proof to that besides the high temps. I just feel it is pointless and not needed.


Its stupid I know, but I can't bear knowing it can't pass. My issues!


----------



## JeremyFenn

I was having the same issues. I'm used to OC my 8350 and could get 4.9 stable in IBT with AVX support ~110Gflops, never used Prime until I saw skylake thread and it was at the top (v28). I couldn't get anything but 4.6 stable but it would run super-hot like 90c at times and that's just not cool. Anyway, I've given up on what I know because I'm old and I have to go with the newer options. I'm pulling ~75c in realbench max @ 80c @ 4.8ghz @ 1.42 with vcore up to 1.440V in HWinfo which isn't bad. I can still look to see the CPU being used 100% so it's still getting worked over pretty good imo. I also noticed that realbench is using my GPU as well and if you have that OC'd before your CPU you might run into some walls ( I did!!) btw almost past the 1 hour mark on 4.8ghz llc=6 everything on extreme or ultra fast, 1.42v in BIOS, the agen is set to 1.2 and the cache is at 43.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Sure! Explains why the Skylake complex workload bug was discovered using real world apps.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/


if you read back into the z170 thread, the bug was a microcode problem that only revealed itself in 2 FFTs and only with the previous version of p95. I subbed the the resulting fix which you could receive from a w10 update or a bios MC update via bios flash... this is why you will see the OS ID for the loaded microcode listed as different from the MC the bios has on some rigs.


----------



## audiotest

Oh wow, I've hit 90C  Just downloaded this Linpack on the first page and watched the heatsink switch into the bbq grill mode. The generated heat was well over 150 Watts! I think I've found my new burning program. After making sure the voltages are high enough for stability through something like Realbench, I'll just run this little flamethrower for a short while. May the temps remain under 90C, then no way it's gonna go past 75C in any other application.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Oh wow, I've hit 90C  Just downloaded this Linpack on the first page and watched the heatsink switch into the bbq grill mode. The generated heat was well over 150 Watts! I think I've found my new burning program. After making sure the voltages are high enough for stability through something like Realbench, I'll just run this little flamethrower for a short while. May the temps remain under 90C, then no way it's gonna go past 75C in any other application.


want to punish your cpu? *Download This* and run as high as your memory can handle. 1B is tough (~5GB), 10B requires a min of 49GB of system ram unless you run in pagefile mode. Enjoy the watts.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> want to punish your cpu? *Download This* and run as high as your memory can handle. 1B is tough (~5GB), 10B requires a min of 49GB of system ram unless you run in pagefile mode. Enjoy the watts.


That was nowhere near, or I might be doing it wrong. Tried the 1B but it could only generate 130 W, even lower than the p95 so the temps were below 80C all the way through.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> That was nowhere near, or I might be doing it wrong. Tried the 1B but it could only generate 130 W, even lower than the p95 so the temps were below 80C all the way through.


you may be doing it correctly - compare your OC efficiency here or for a 4-core, here


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Did some preliminary overclocking on my 6700k, might have a pretty amazing chip... I was able to validate 5.0 GHz in CPU-Z by simply upping the multiplier to 50 and the voltage to 1.28V http://valid.x86.fr/agk9gt. I was able to run Dota 2 and Doom stable at 5.0 GHz with 1.37v. I'm running 4.4 GHz stress test stable on stock voltage. Will need to mess around with stress testing this weekend when I have some more free time. Screenshots of my build below.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you may be doing it correctly - compare your OC efficiency here or for a 4-core, here




95% seems alright. Still not higher than 130 W of heat generation though, sorry but my vote is still on the Linpack


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> 
> 
> 95% seems alright. Still not higher than 130 W of heat generation though, sorry but *my vote is still on the Linpack*


lol - hopeless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> x264/5/Handbrake is harder to pass than P95 if you can cool the load P95 creates, P95 doesn't use as high complexity and memory transfer as real world apps.
> Even the realbench and whatever mobo maker benches cought up with the OC community and use x264/Handbrake in it to test. They don't have anything magical in those stress/bench suites that we have not been using here for ages already.
> I have the Handbrake/x265 in my signature in case wizzie didn't include it in the updated version, it's just a script so the only updates there have been lately I know of are just making a package with newer libraries.


here's an easy gui to x265. when set to 4K, p-mode, and 2-4x (or higher if you have the needed ram) overkill it is a good sub for x265 native.
http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/benchmarks/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_1.2-.rar


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Did some preliminary overclocking on my 6700k, might have a pretty amazing chip... I was able to validate 5.0 GHz in CPU-Z by simply upping the multiplier to 50 and the voltage to 1.28V http://valid.x86.fr/agk9gt. I was able to run Dota 2 and Doom stable at 5.0 GHz with 1.37v. I'm running 4.4 GHz stress test stable on stock voltage. Will need to mess around with stress testing this weekend when I have some more free time. Screenshots of my build below.


hi i play dota 2 too with 6700k on set mult 45 and everything else on auto, some times i get some sluttering (latency or something) in game and screen tearing while browsing chrome browser, is it because of auto voltage or it is because of the graffic card which is 980ti


----------



## D13mass

Guys, I thought found stability of my system
4600 mhz with 1.45V


It was a few weeks ago, I have been working in a lot of applications and games, it was my 24/7 mode








I checked it in linX and x264 (5-6 hours), x265.

But once in beautiful evening I got BSOD when I am watched youtube, only youtube in Chrome browser and no other applications.

So I think maybe I can found some stability with other voltage.

Which version of Prime95 better for testing and with which parameters (1st post of this topic should be help me ?)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I thought found stability of my system
> 4600 mhz with 1.45V
> 
> 
> It was a few weeks ago, I have been working in a lot of applications and games, it was my 24/7 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it in linX and x264 (5-6 hours), x265.
> 
> But once in beautiful evening I got BSOD when I am watched youtube, only youtube in Chrome browser and no other applications.
> 
> So I think maybe I can found some stability with other voltage.
> 
> Which version of Prime95 better for testing and with which parameters (1st post of this topic should be help me ?)


First post should help you yes but honestly if you are passing all of those stress test then the voltage stability is not the issue I would think. How are you commanding voltage? Offset, static, or adaptive? Also what is your LLC?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> First post should help you yes but honestly if you are passing all of those stress test then the voltage stability is not the issue I would think. How are you commanding voltage? Offset, static, or adaptive? Also what is your LLC?


I have MSI Gaming M5 motherboard and it doesn`t have any LLC settings, so I use Adaptive mode, voltage setup manually 1.44V and I turn on 'Enabled voltage compensation'

As you can see on me screen, real voltage will be from 1.44 - 1.47 V (1.47 without load, 1.44 under load)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> First post should help you yes but honestly if you are passing all of those stress test then the voltage stability is not the issue I would think. How are you commanding voltage? Offset, static, or adaptive? Also what is your LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> I have MSI Gaming M5 motherboard and it doesn`t have any LLC settings, so I use Adaptive mode, voltage setup manually 1.44V and I turn on 'Enabled voltage compensation'
> 
> As you can see on me screen, real voltage will be from 1.44 - 1.47 V (1.47 without load, 1.44 under load)
Click to expand...

1.47V is quite a bit honestly I would stay away from prime. Prime will increase the voltage used by the CPU well over 1.5V if you leave it on adaptive. Switch to static before running prime if you must run it. Also try running offset as the adaptive may not be working correctly on the MB.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.47V is quite a bit honestly I would stay away from prime. Prime will increase the voltage used by the CPU well over 1.5V if you leave it on adaptive. Switch to static before running prime if you must run it. Also try running offset as the adaptive may not be working correctly on the MB.


You know, I have tried to change to Auto, Override or Offset mode, but every time it was the same - decreased voltage under load and increased without load.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> hi i play dota 2 too with 6700k on set mult 45 and everything else on auto, some times i get some sluttering (latency or something) in game and screen tearing while browsing chrome browser, is it because of auto voltage or it is because of the graffic card which is 980ti


Sounds like a video driver issue, or you may be playing dota 2 off of a traditional, non SSD, hard drive.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I thought found stability of my system
> 4600 mhz with 1.45V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a few weeks ago, I have been working in a lot of applications and games, it was my 24/7 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it in linX and x264 (5-6 hours), x265.
> 
> But once in beautiful evening I got BSOD when I am watched youtube, only youtube in Chrome browser and no other applications.
> 
> So I think maybe I can found some stability with other voltage.
> 
> Which version of Prime95 better for testing and with which parameters (1st post of this topic should be help me ?)


what BSOD code?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.47V is quite a bit honestly I would stay away from prime. Prime will increase the voltage used by the CPU well over 1.5V if you leave it on adaptive. Switch to static before running prime if you must run it. Also try running offset as the adaptive may not be working correctly on the MB.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I have tried to change to Auto, Override or Offset mode, but every time it was the same - decreased voltage under load and increased without load.
Click to expand...

Have you overclocked your memory at all? Or are you running XMP timings or what? Could be memory. Just spit balling. Run maxmem+ 4-5 passes using parallel CPU. See if any errors present themselves.


----------



## Chaython

http://valid.x86.fr/0uywgn

79c cpuz stress test, w/ hyper 212 evo, stock fan running on"normal"
and another


Spoiler: Ocing the ram/trying to find the perf/watt sweet spot



http://valid.x86.fr/xwgrhx


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0uywgn
> 
> 79c cpuz stress test, w/ hyper 212 evo, stock fan running on"normal"


If you want to get that charted, you're going to have to pass one of the tests in the OP.

But otherwise, that looks very nice. How's the stability in day to day stuff?


----------



## Chaython

Very stable, considerably lower heat than previous gens. I could maybe do 5ghz; but after looking at some charts after 4.6ghz the perf/watt dives. So I'm looking at going 4.6 <1.3v.
I'll play around a little up to 5ghz and then do a test then revert to a better perf/watt setup

I'm still confused on validation for the chart, he recommends x264 bench, but for how long? Can I just do cinebench or something I already have for validation?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Can't figure this one out, I'm benching at 5.1ghz, 1.470v, temperatures max at 56C, but after a few minutes of OCCT, my clockspeed drops to 4.0ghz, any thoughts?


----------



## Chaython

Did you turn off all of the auto power saving garbage?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Pretty sure, I'm on a Gigabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 mobo, I'll check again.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Everything looks disabled, I'm starting to wonder if this is a motherboard limitation =/


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I get blue screens with error after i try to oc it over 4.5 and run some tests, don't know what seems to be the problem,


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Can't figure this one out, I'm benching at 5.1ghz, 1.470v, temperatures max at 56C, but after a few minutes of OCCT, my clockspeed drops to 4.0ghz, any thoughts?


Try taking out the case side panel & aim a fan towards the vrm heatsink area. This is to see if throttling is due to hot vrm since you are at 5.1GHz/1.470v


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Try taking out the case side panel & aim a fan towards the vrm heatsink area. This is to see if throttling is due to hot vrm since you are at 5.1GHz/1.470v


I think you're right on the money, I'll give this a try tomorrow, but based on reading reviews of this motherboard, it seems like the vrm's are the most likely culprit. Shame, this CPU is a beast.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> I think you're right on the money, I'll give this a try tomorrow, but based on reading reviews of this motherboard, it seems like the vrm's are the most likely culprit. Shame, this CPU is a beast.


If keeping a fan on the vrm manages to maintain your 5.1GHz, you can consider swapping to the cryorig? But I'm unsure how that compares to your current cooler or how that 3000rpm fan sounds, http://www.cryorig.com/a-series_us.php


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Can't figure this one out, I'm benching at 5.1ghz, 1.470v, temperatures max at 56C, but after a few minutes of OCCT, my clockspeed drops to 4.0ghz, any thoughts?


OCCT is a stability program and not really a benchmark. Running occt at that frequency and voltage is not really safe.


----------



## FireOath

Hey guys. Got myself an i7 6700k and about to give this overclock thing a go. I will report back with results later.

Just one thing to note, the ROG realbench link is not working in the first post.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> Hey guys. Got myself an i7 6700k and about to give this overclock thing a go. I will report back with results later.
> 
> Just one thing to note, the ROG realbench link is not working in the first post.


I use this link, http://rog.asus.com/tag/realbench/


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Very stable, considerably lower heat than previous gens. I could maybe do 5ghz; but after looking at some charts after 4.6ghz the perf/watt dives. So I'm looking at going 4.6 <1.3v.
> I'll play around a little up to 5ghz and then do a test then revert to a better perf/watt setup
> 
> I'm still confused on validation for the chart, he recommends x264 bench, but for how long? Can I just do cinebench or something I already have for validation?


Well Cinebench isn't really much of a stress test. For x264 shoot for 50'ish loops at least for your first validation at any particular speed (e.g. 4.6 GHz). You can also try ROG for a few hours and HWBOT x265.
Also memtest is a great test for memory stability, run it up to around 200%.
GL.


----------



## decompiled

Finally got through the wall with my 6600K. 44x was running so well with stock bios setup on the Z170-A it seemed insane that I needed 1.42 for 45x. Switched from adaptive to manual. Set the voltage to 1.40 and the VCCIO & SA both at 1.1 with LLC 5 and was able to pass 30 loop x264 test with temps in the low 60s and hwinfo reporting 1.392 vcore. Going to push tonight for the x46 & x47. I am not sure if the was the 1802 bios update or the additional VCCIO & SA or that asus adaptive is not working as I thought.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Finally got through the wall with my 6600K. 44x was running so well with stock bios setup on the Z170-A it seemed insane that I needed 1.42 for 45x. Switched from adaptive to manual. Set the voltage to 1.40 and the VCCIO & SA both at 1.1 with LLC 5 and was able to pass 30 loop x264 test with temps in the low 60s and hwinfo reporting 1.392 vcore. Going to push tonight for the x46 & x47. I am not sure if the was the 1802 bios update or the additional VCCIO & SA or that asus adaptive is not working as I thought.


depending on what ram freq you are running that SA and VCCIO is pretty low. for example, with ram at 3600-3866, SA will need to be 1.25-1.275+ depending on the IMC. 4000 ram may need 1.3V SA. VCCIO 1.212-1.225 should be plenty for most any ram freq unless you start tightening timings.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Finally got through the wall with my 6600K. 44x was running so well with stock bios setup on the Z170-A it seemed insane that I needed 1.42 for 45x. Switched from adaptive to manual. Set the voltage to 1.40 and the VCCIO & SA both at 1.1 with LLC 5 and was able to pass 30 loop x264 test with temps in the low 60s and hwinfo reporting 1.392 vcore. Going to push tonight for the x46 & x47. I am not sure if the was the 1802 bios update or the additional VCCIO & SA or that asus adaptive is not working as I thought.


I'm running the hero board and I can't run adaptive voltage at all for my OC. I'm stable at 4.8 1.39V and 4.9 1.44V but when switched to adaptive neither will post. Been this way for each bios I have tried since I got the board. I have been running offset and has been working perfectly.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm running the hero board and I can't run adaptive voltage at all for my OC. I'm stable at 4.8 1.39V and 4.9 1.44V but when switched to adaptive neither will post. Been this way for each bios I have tried since I got the board. I have been running offset and has been working perfectly.


Make sure you have minimum cache ratio/frequency set to auto with adaptive.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you have minimum cache ratio/frequency set to auto with adaptive.


Wow I swear I tried that previously but just changed it over and worked like a charm. Now I feel like an idiot haha. Anyways plus rep for you thanks for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow I swear I tried that previously but just changed it over and worked like a charm. Now I feel like an idiot haha. Anyways plus rep for you thanks for pointing out my mistake.


No problem, helping each other out is what these forums are for!


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you have minimum cache ratio/frequency set to auto with adaptive.


I'm going to give this a double check too once I find out where this chip maxes out on manual. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Enterprise24

My delided i5-6500 @ 5.1Ghz 1.52V


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Very stable, considerably lower heat than previous gens. I could maybe do 5ghz; but after looking at some charts after 4.6ghz the perf/watt dives. So I'm looking at going 4.6 <1.3v.
> I'll play around a little up to 5ghz and then do a test then revert to a better perf/watt setup
> 
> I'm still confused on validation for the chart, he recommends x264 bench, but for how long? Can I just do cinebench or something I already have for validation?


5 hours minimum. Cinebench doesn't count for charting.
_
"To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
Prime v27.9 3 hours
IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours

Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test."_


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> My delided i5-6500 @ 5.1Ghz 1.52V


That's a good start but meaningless if it can't handle load. Put it under a stress test to find the max core clocks. Posting boot clocks really doesn't prove anything unfortunately.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That's a good start but meaningless if it can't handle load. Put it under a stress test to find the max core clocks. Posting boot clocks really doesn't prove anything unfortunately.


5.1Ghz just for fun. Before delid I run at 4.8Ghz 1.37V. After delid 3 hours ago I will try to get 5Ghz 24/7 stable at around 1.47V.


----------



## lilchronic

5.1Ghz


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5.1Ghz


Nice chip


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5.1Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cache and core. good chip! Cryo or ambient?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cache and core. good chip! Cryo or ambient?


It was sorta cold load temps in the 50's

Once i got temps to -70c i went a little further


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It was sorta cold load temps in the 50's
> 
> Once i got temps to -70c i went a little further


way to go. Hey - why are you not coming to the *LN2 party*?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> way to go. Hey - why are you not coming to the *LN2 party*?


Im not sure if i can make it there. That's a long drive.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> 5 hours minimum. Cinebench doesn't count for charting.
> _
> "To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
> Prime v28.7 1 hour
> OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
> Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
> Prime v27.9 3 hours
> IBT 3 hours
> x264 16T 5 hours
> Realbench 5 hours
> 
> Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test."_


Too many requirements; another chart I shall not be in.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> 5 hours minimum. Cinebench doesn't count for charting.
> _
> "To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
> Prime v28.7 1 hour
> OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
> Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
> Prime v27.9 3 hours
> IBT 3 hours
> x264 16T 5 hours
> Realbench 5 hours
> 
> Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test."_
> 
> 
> 
> Too many requirements; another chart I shall not be in.
Click to expand...

You only need to qualify using one? It's a fair requirement to add to the statistics of a Skylake chip. If we allowed any stress test it would skew the actual stability of the testing hence the requirements.


----------



## FireOath

Hey guys, just have a couple of questions. I am new to this overclocking thing. Just want to make sure what I have is fairly safe. I have used aida64 with no issues and will use another program also. Just want to make sure I'm on the right path.

I have the 6700k sitting at 4.7ghz with core cpu voltage at 1.34v with XMP.

What I want to know is when I tested with aida64, I had the voltage and clock speed overridden. Once I use another program to make sure it is all okay, am I right to set the voltage to adaptive as well as the clock speed?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys I just moved back home after working out west for a while. Now I can finally get back to playing with my computer. As she stood when I left I still have a 3770k/ASUS MVE/G.Skill Ripjaws X that my brother was using while I was gone. I'm very close to hitting the checkout button on a 6700k/Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7/G.Skill Ripjaws X setup. I'm planning on selling my old setup on here so the upgrade isn't that expensive. Anyone have any better recommendations on a motherboard? That's really the part I can't decide on. My 3770k is delidded and at 4.8Ghz so I'm definitely going to be overclocking the 6700k.


----------



## jpingram55

Hey guys! After a recent Bios update I am finally able to get 4.8ghz stable. And this is on air!. Temps never exceeded 69c during a 100% load stress test. Here's my validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/bw2ilb

6700K @ 4.8ghz / 1.38 Vcore

CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo Air Cooler

Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 Mobo

EVGA SC DDR4 3200 1.35v (Set to enhanced performance in bios)


----------



## audiotest

For the past few days I've been experimenting with this G4400 that I bought some time ago as a just in case backup. I've got to tell you its OC potential is massive! Such a pity that Intel doesn't officially let you OC and cuts way too much off of the potential of these non-K chips. Its clock frequency even got past my 6700K to reach 4.8 GHz without a problem. I mean if I were to have such an OC performance out of my 6700K, just the difference between a stock one would be enough to outperform another G4400. It just doesn't feel right to know you can't gain more than a 15% improvement with your unlocked CPU, which Intel specifies as an overclocking product, while the "locked" one jumps from a 3.3 to 4.8 GHz, only if you'd outfox Intel's inhibition with a SkyOC bios. Anyway here's a 1 hr prime v28.7 test for the list:

*Username:* audiotest
*CPU Model:* G4400
*Base Clock:* 146 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 33
*Core Frequency:* 4818 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4818 MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.45 V
*Vcore:* 1.472 V
*FCLK:* 1460 MHz
*Cooling Solution:* Experimental air/TEC ghetto setup (Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on IHS + GPU heatsink with a flat top surface + Kryonaut on top + 65 W TEC mounted in between + Kryonaut + Another GPU heatsink + Scythe 3000 RPM pusher fan), see picture.
*Stability Test:* Prime95 v28.7, small FFT (8k-16k), 1 hour of testing.
*Batch Number:* The chip's made in Malaysia with the batch number: L525C594
*Ram Speed:* 2336 MHz 15-17-17-39
*Ram Voltage:* Unchanged (HWInfo can't read it possibly due to SkyOC bios but I didn't play with it afterall)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170-Deluxe
*LLC Setting:* Auto
*Misc Comments:* Will try to stabilize it over 5 GHz with a decent cooler next time instead of such a useless experimental setup that got me 93C.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Too many requirements; another chart I shall not be in.


Uh, dude. You did read it, right? The first sentence says that you only need to fulfill one of the specified requirements on that list while providing photo proof.

I personally use x264 for about 6hrs, as that's something that I'm likely to be doing in the future, giving me a realistic workload that I can expect.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys I just moved back home after working out west for a while. Now I can finally get back to playing with my computer. As she stood when I left I still have a 3770k/ASUS MVE/G.Skill Ripjaws X that my brother was using while I was gone. I'm very close to hitting the checkout button on a 6700k/Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7/G.Skill Ripjaws X setup. I'm planning on selling my old setup on here so the upgrade isn't that expensive. Anyone have any better recommendations on a motherboard? That's really the part I can't decide on. My 3770k is delidded and at 4.8Ghz so I'm definitely going to be overclocking the 6700k.


Maximus vii hero is a great board


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys I just moved back home after working out west for a while. Now I can finally get back to playing with my computer. As she stood when I left I still have a 3770k/ASUS MVE/G.Skill Ripjaws X that my brother was using while I was gone. I'm very close to hitting the checkout button on a 6700k/Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7/G.Skill Ripjaws X setup. I'm planning on selling my old setup on here so the upgrade isn't that expensive. Anyone have any better recommendations on a motherboard? That's really the part I can't decide on. My 3770k is delidded and at 4.8Ghz so I'm definitely going to be overclocking the 6700k.


Long time Gigabyte user, but for Skylake I went with the Asus Hero and I've been very satisfied for both cpu & memory overclocking.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Maximus vii hero is a great board


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Long time Gigabyte user, but for Skylake I went with the Asus Hero and I've been very satisfied for both cpu & memory overclocking.


I was looking at those, but I just found a combo deal on Newegg for a 6700k, Gigabyte Gaming G7, and G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB 3400. Can't really pass that deal up!! I'm thinking about grabbing an m.2 drive for my OS.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Maximus vii hero is a great board
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Long time Gigabyte user, but for Skylake I went with the Asus Hero and I've been very satisfied for both cpu & memory overclocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at those, but I just found a combo deal on Newegg for a 6700k, Gigabyte Gaming G7, and G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB 3400. Can't really pass that deal up!! I'm thinking about grabbing an m.2 drive for my OS.
Click to expand...

Great! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Great! Hope it works out for you.


Thanks man! I was originally set on an ASUS board since I have a Maximus V Extreme which hasn't had a single issue since day one. Looking at the most recent reviews for ASUS MOBO's it seems there is a lot of DOA boards being sent out and some other issues with lagging in the BIOS and blah blah blah. I'm sure I would be fine and I shouldn't have read Newegg reviews in the first place, but I've grown a liking to the G7 and it's features. Especially that is has two M.2 ports. Eventually I want to get two M.2 SSD's and completely rid myself of all SATA cables. The thought of less cables makes me very happy! lulz









Anyways, I'll be back here hopefully later next week with my overclocking results. Hopefully the learning curve from the ASUS to the Gigabyte BIOS isn't too bad!


----------



## scyther

Hey guys, new here to the OC club with my first build/OC and I am struggling to understand a couple things - I may just be overthinking it and should just tinker around with settings, but it is a bit overwhelming.

Here is my progress so far :

Cryorig H5 Ultimate - Idle 20-30 depending on room temp, 65 max on a hot day on x264
6600k - 4.6 @ 1.33 VCORE / 1.328 in CPU-Z / 100 BLCK / LLC 6 - Ran x264, stable voltage @ 1.328, passed 50 Loops
EVGA SuperSC 2x8GB @ 2400 XMP 15-15-15-35 @ 1.2v
Asus Z170 AR - Bios Ver. 1801 / Speedstep OFF / BLCK&VRM Spectrum OFF / CPUSVID OFF / CSTATES OFF. All power saving stuff disabled and everything else on Default.

Is it ok to leave my RAM on XMP settings, I prefer to, or would going for a manual clock benefit me much more?

If not overclocking the Cache, can I just leave CPU Core / Cache Current Limit with the Min and Max Ratios all on AUTO, since I just ran 50 loops stable? If overclocking the cache, do I go for another x264 50 loops for stability?

How do I convert my manual voltage to adaptive voltage, I turn back on Speedstep, CPUSVID, set voltage to my current 1.33 vcore and add an OFFSET if I need/have to? As for testing my Adaptive voltage, do I simply just test it with x264 for another 50 loops for stablility?

-Thnx all for the read.


----------



## DeathAngel74

DeathAngel74 - *Username*
i7 6700k LGA1151 - *CPU model*
100.0 MHz - *BCLK*
x45.0 - *Core Multiplier*
4500.0 MHz - *Core Frequency*
4000.0 MHz - *Cache Frequency*
1.27V - *VCORE UEFI BIOS*
1.296V - *VCORE HWMonitor/CPU-Z*
1 GHz - *FCLK*
H100i v2 - Push/Pull (4 fans) - *Cooling*
Prime95 26.6 - small FFT's/28.7 - small FFT's 1 hour each - *Stablility tests*
X548C056 (Vietnam) - *Batch number*
3200 16-18-18-36-2T - *RAM speed*
1.35V - *RAM voltage*
ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO - *Motherboard*
Level 6 - *LLC*
*MISC* - BSOD/Stop Errors 0x101, 0x104, 0x124 @ 4.6/4.1 GHz @ 1.264V/1.276V
Gave up on 4.6 GHz, stepped down to 4.5/4.0 GHz = STABLE for 2 hours!


http://valid.x86.fr/qcilkn
http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35551
*Edited: LLC Level 6, not LLC Level 5, as shown in screenshots.*
Not possible without help from superkyle1721 and johnd0e. Thanks guys for your helpful advise this past week!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyther*
> 
> Hey guys, new here to the OC club with my first build/OC and I am struggling to understand a couple things - I may just be overthinking it and should just tinker around with settings, but it is a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Here is my progress so far :
> 
> Cryorig H5 Ultimate - Idle 20-30 depending on room temp, 65 max on a hot day on x264
> 6600k - 4.6 @ 1.33 VCORE / 1.328 in CPU-Z / 100 BLCK / LLC 6 - Ran x264, stable voltage @ 1.328, passed 50 Loops
> EVGA SuperSC 2x8GB @ 2400 XMP 15-15-15-35 @ 1.2v
> Asus Z170 AR - Bios Ver. 1801 / Speedstep OFF / BLCK&VRM Spectrum OFF / CPUSVID OFF / CSTATES OFF. All power saving stuff disabled and everything else on Default.
> 
> Is it ok to leave my RAM on XMP settings, I prefer to, or would going for a manual clock benefit me much more?
> 
> If not overclocking the Cache, can I just leave CPU Core / Cache Current Limit with the Min and Max Ratios all on AUTO, since I just ran 50 loops stable? If overclocking the cache, do I go for another x264 50 loops for stability?
> 
> How do I convert my manual voltage to adaptive voltage, I turn back on Speedstep, CPUSVID, set voltage to my current 1.33 vcore and add an OFFSET if I need/have to? As for testing my Adaptive voltage, do I simply just test it with x264 for another 50 loops for stablility?
> 
> -Thnx all for the read.


1) if XMP is working fine and is completely stable then you do not need to enter manually unless you plan to overclock the ram or set the ram to CR1. If so then manual will be better most likely but will vary a bit from board to board.

2) if not touching cache just leave to auto like you said. As for more loops that's up to you. More testing equals more confidence in the stability.

3) to convert to adaptive voltage just set the additional CPU core voltage to say 1.31V and under the offset apply a positive offset and add 0.02V. That should be the same as what you have now. After doing so you can test stability again but should provide the same voltage you already tested so isn't really needed if adaptive voltage is working correctly.

Hopes this helps a little.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> DeathAngel74 - *Username*
> i7 6700k LGA1151 - *CPU model*
> 100.0 MHz - *BCLK*
> x45.0 - *Core Multiplier*
> 4500.0 MHz - *Core Frequency*
> 4000.0 MHz - *Cache Frequency*
> 1.27V - *VCORE UEFI BIOS*
> 1.296V - *VCORE HWMonitor/CPU-Z*
> 1 GHz - *FCLK*
> H100i v2 - Push/Pull (4 fans) - *Cooling*
> Prime95 26.6 - small FFT's/28.7 - small FFT's 1 hour each - *Stablility tests*
> X548C056 - *Batch number*
> 3200 16-18-18-36-2T - *RAM speed*
> 1.35V - *RAM voltage*
> ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO - *Motherboard*
> Level 6 - *LLC*
> *MISC* - BSOD/Stop Errors 0x101, 0x104, 0x124 @ 4.6/4.1 GHz @ 1.264V/1.276V
> Gave up on 4.6 GHz, stepped down to 4.5/4.0 GHz = STABLE for 2 hours!
> http://valid.x86.fr/qcilkn
> http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35551
> *Edited: LLC Level 6, not LLC Level 5, as shown in screenshots.*
> Not possible without help from superkyle1721 and johnd0e. Thanks guys for your helpful advise this past week!


At 1.3V you have plenty of room to make 4.6Ghz stable for sure. Don't be afraid of voltage. These Skylake chips can handle it no problem. Even at 1.44V 4.9Ghz using the same cooler my temps never clear 62C. Granted my chip is delidded but you should easily be able to feed the chip 1.38V without even the slightest concern of temps or degradation. NEVER SETTLE


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> At 1.3V you have plenty of room to make 4.6Ghz stable for sure. Don't be afraid of voltage. These Skylake chips can handle it no problem. Even at 1.44V 4.9Ghz using the same cooler my temps never clear 62C. Granted my chip is delidded but you should easily be able to feed the chip 1.38V without even the slightest concern of temps or degradation. NEVER SETTLE


May I ask if you're getting those temps by using the very same H100i in your signature? I'm particularly curious as I do have the intention to upgrade to a H110i although I've heard some experiences of people reaching 90C at about the same voltages applied as your 1.44 to their 6700Ks. And which software have you used so far? Prime95, Linpack, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm going to set it on the back burner for now. Will try again soon after I get the money together for this and a bigger case:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-p360-performance-360-liquid-cooling-review,1.html


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> May I ask if you're getting those temps by using the very same H100i in your signature? I'm particularly curious as I do have the intention to upgrade to a H110i although I've heard some experiences of people reaching 90C at about the same voltages applied as your 1.44 to their 6700Ks. And which software have you used so far? Prime95, Linpack, etc.? Thanks.


Here are my temps for running X264 a little after the first pass. I dont run prime there is no point. Game temps are a few degrees cooler than this depending on the game. My chip is delidded and I am running the h100i V2 with 4 fan push pull config

Edit: apparently its time to clear out the dust in the rad. Temps have gone up a couple degrees but you get the idea.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Here are my temps for running X264 a little after the first pass. I dont run prime there is no point. Game temps are a few degrees cooler than this depending on the game. My chip is delidded and I am running the h100i V2 with 4 fan push pull config


65C is already pretty good for x264. Thanks for the feedback. I understand the p95 would be needless for an average user. Except, my simulation tools tend to have incredible amounts of FPU usage. Anyway that is at least good to know the cooler can handle a delidded chip.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Here are my temps for running X264 a little after the first pass. I dont run prime there is no point. Game temps are a few degrees cooler than this depending on the game. My chip is delidded and I am running the h100i V2 with 4 fan push pull config
> 
> Edit: apparently its time to clear out the dust in the rad. Temps have gone up a couple degrees but you get the idea.


Thanks for the advice! Also, System Agent Clock=FCLK, its set to 1 GHz in the MB BIOS. I double checked this time around. TBH, I think trying to use the BLCK at 200 MHz was my issue, throwing off RAM, PCI and SA Clock. At 200 MHz BCLK, FCLK went up to 1600 MHz. Setting everything back to 100 MHz BCLK/XMP 3200 MHz profile fixed it.


----------



## scyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1) if XMP is working fine and is completely stable then you do not need to enter manually unless you plan to overclock the ram or set the ram to CR1. If so then manual will be better most likely but will vary a bit from board to board.
> 
> 2) if not touching cache just leave to auto like you said. As for more loops that's up to you. More testing equals more confidence in the stability.
> 
> 3) to convert to adaptive voltage just set the additional CPU core voltage to say 1.31V and under the offset apply a positive offset and add 0.02V. That should be the same as what you have now. After doing so you can test stability again but should provide the same voltage you already tested so isn't really needed if adaptive voltage is working correctly.
> 
> Hopes this helps a little.


I got adaptive working! As for further clarification I can stress test my cache OC with x264 or would I have to use a different stress test program? Thanks a lot!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyther*
> 
> I got adaptive working! As for further clarification I can stress test my cache OC with x264 or would I have to use a different stress test program? Thanks a lot!


Yes just run x264 and watch voltage. If adaptive is working correctly the core voltage should be the same as what you saw under static voltage. As long as the CPU gets the correct voltage for stability it doesn't matter much which way it's set in bios.


----------



## tomb98

I have my 6600k cooled with a h110i gtx. I'm running 4.4 at 1.2 volts. All I touched was disabled Intel boost. Core multi from 3.5 to 4.4 and voltage from 1.1... to 1.2. I stressed this with a Intel utility and have ran gta and other games on this overclock. I have Temps no higher than 41 under full load. Is something wrong? It seems too good to be true to what everyone else is getting for voltage to clock speed.


----------



## scyther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes just run x264 and watch voltage. If adaptive is working correctly the core voltage should be the same as what you saw under static voltage. As long as the CPU gets the correct voltage for stability it doesn't matter much which way it's set in bios.


Greaatt, thanks a lot man, really appreciate it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomb98*
> 
> I have my 6600k cooled with a h110i gtx. I'm running 4.4 at 1.2 volts. All I touched was disabled Intel boost. Core multi from 3.5 to 4.4 and voltage from 1.1... to 1.2. I stressed this with a Intel utility and have ran gta and other games on this overclock. I have Temps no higher than 41 under full load. Is something wrong? It seems too good to be true to what everyone else is getting for voltage to clock speed.


Unfortunately I need more information to give you a good run down. Download x264 from the first page. Run that for say 10 minutes and screenshot HWinfo and CPUz showing core speed and core voltage.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyther*
> 
> Greaatt, thanks a lot man, really appreciate it.


no problem enjoy


----------



## tomb98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unfortunately I need more information to give you a good run down. Download x264 from the first page. Run that for say 10 minutes and screenshot HWinfo and CPUz showing core speed and core voltage.


 octest.png 1290k .png file


Does this help you in any way shape or form? I'm a total noob and this is my first build... never mind first OC. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I reset my bios recently. I'm trying to hit 4.7 or 4.8GHz on my 6600K. When I'm testing, I see my clocks go down to 800MHz after 10-20 seconds. My temps are under 85C so, I am assuming I am not throttling due to heat but maybe I am? I do not remember if I had this issue before when I went to 4.5GHz or if there are settings I'm forgetting to set. I'm running a Gigabyte GA170XP-SLI rev 1.0, BIOS F6. Any tips are appreciated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomb98*
> 
> 
> Does this help you in any way shape or form? I'm a total noob and this is my first build... never mind first OC. Thanks in advance!


to take a screenshot, hit "PrtSC" on your keyboard, then open Paint and hit "cntrl-V". save as a jpeg and post.


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Any clues on why when I set 1.31v manual voltage llc5 it stays at 1.312v which is great but when I go ahead and change it to adaptive, same settings, it gives me like 1.344v while on load?


Any ideas on why this happens?


----------



## tomb98

Now i do feel useless... I had a brain fart when i realized i didn't have word downloaded back on my PC. Tried word pad and gave up lol. Thank you non the less.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I reset my bios recently. I'm trying to hit 4.7 or 4.8GHz on my 6600K. When I'm testing, I see my clocks go down to 800MHz after 10-20 seconds. My temps are under 85C so, I am assuming I am not throttling due to heat but maybe I am? I do not remember if I had this issue before when I went to 4.5GHz or if there are settings I'm forgetting to set. I'm running a Gigabyte GA170XP-SLI rev 1.0, BIOS F6. Any tips are appreciated


Maybe. I can't recall where I saw this, but I once heard that 80c is the trigger point for thermal throttling. Not sure about the validity of that though.

What're you using to stress? And list out your BIOS settings and stuff.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

i see people with 85-90 degree and think they are ok, i don't think so, anything above 70 would be a problem in my opinion, it is too high, and you should see to it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I agree, I'm paranoid when I see my GPU's hit 65C. Hell if I'm gonna let my CPU run that high, lol! On a happier note, I have 18 days left to start EVGA Step Up for 1080 Founder's Edition!







I'd only have to pay $290!


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> i see people with 85-90 degree and think they are ok, i don't think so, anything above 70 would be a problem in my opinion, it is too high, and you should see to it.


A lot of people aren't delidded, and they don't usually reach 70C under usual loads. I don't hit 70C when on BF4 64p, or GTA V. But I certainly hit low 70s when doing x264, even with an EKWB Predator 360.

Is delidding going to be worth it for me? Not really, my current workflow doesn't include anything high enough to push temps to hover at low 70s for hours on end. Stability is already enough for my current clocks.

The chips themselves though are rated for 80C+, but obviously you wouldn't want to leave it there. Just a matter of how long its at those temps. I'd argue that low to mid 70s are acceptable for a couple of hours, just not preferable.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I agree, I'm paranoid when I see my GPU's hit 65C. Hell if I'm gonna let my CPU run that high, lol! On a happier note, I have 18 days left to start EVGA Step Up for 1080 Founder's Edition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only have to pay $290!


hehe gpu is different it get scary when 75 + or 80 C but Cpu i never sow it after 65 degree lol, so i think its more then enough and i am on air...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Any ideas on why this happens?


depends on what offset you set with adaptive. If you leave the offset component on auto that can happen since turbo is added on top of vid+offset. input an offset of 20mV and subtract that amount from turbo - should fix the slight overage.


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on what offset you set with adaptive. If you leave the offset component on auto that can happen since turbo is added on top of vid+offset. input an offset of 20mV and subtract that amount from turbo - should fix the slight overage.


That was it, I lowered 0.02v and now I´m sitting at 1.312v most of the time while on full load.

I ran x264 for 5 hours (5hrs of RealBench before with manual volts.) and would like to enter the chart.
*Username:* Sn4k3
*CPU Model:* 6700k
*Base Clock:* 100mhz
*Core Multiplier:* 45
*Core Frequency:* 4500mhz
*Cache Frequency:* 4300mhz
*Vcore in UEFI:* Adaptive 1.31v (with -0.02v offset)
*Vcore:* 1.312v
*FCLK:* 1000mhz
*Cooling Solution:* Hyper 212+ P/P
*Stability Test:* RealBench 5+ hrs, x264 16 thread 5+ hrs
*Batch Number:* X548B937
*Ram Speed:* TridentZ 16gb 3200 16-16-16-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
*Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
*LLC Setting:* Level 5




Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> That was it, I lowered 0.02v and now I´m sitting at 1.312v most of the time while on full load.
> 
> I ran x264 for 5 hours (5hrs of RealBench before with manual volts.) and would like to enter the chart.
> *Username:* Sn4k3
> *CPU Model:* 6700k
> *Base Clock:* 100mhz
> *Core Multiplier:* 45
> *Core Frequency:* 4500mhz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4300mhz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* Adaptive 1.31v (with -0.02v offset)
> *Vcore:* 1.312v
> *FCLK:* 1000mhz
> *Cooling Solution:* Hyper 212+ P/P
> *Stability Test:* RealBench 5+ hrs, x264 16 thread 5+ hrs
> *Batch Number:* X548B937
> *Ram Speed:* TridentZ 16gb 3200 16-16-16-35
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.35v
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Maximus Hero VIII
> *LLC Setting:* Level 5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


lookin' good!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomb98*
> 
> octest.png 1290k .png file
> 
> 
> Does this help you in any way shape or form? I'm a total noob and this is my first build... never mind first OC. Thanks in advance!


Temps look good 45C for 4.4Ghz is very good. The voltage is showing 1.18 but Im guessing you took the screenshot at a when the voltage dipped for a second. Everything looks good to me though. Now raise the clock speeds and see what she can do.


----------



## superkyle1721

On a different note. Anyone else have an issue with a boinked temp sensor for their chip. Every now and then one of my temp sensors reads drastically higher and unrealistic. A week ago it was core 3 today its core 1. Turning off the system for a couple minutes and restarting typically fixes the issue but since i tend to leave my system on 24/7 its a tad annoying since my fans will operate based on the boinked reading. This only happens after the computer has been asleep for some time.


----------



## tomb98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Temps look good 45C for 4.4Ghz is very good. The voltage is showing 1.18 but Im guessing you took the screenshot at a when the voltage dipped for a second. Everything looks good to me though. Now raise the clock speeds and see what she can do.


Actually the voltage stayed that low for the best of it. It was set to 1.2 in bios though. The voltage seems very low to say it's stable? Maybe I got a lucky chip?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomb98*
> 
> Actually the voltage stayed that low for the best of it. It was set to 1.2 in bios though. The voltage seems very low to say it's stable? Maybe I got a lucky chip?


Having low voltage at 4.4 is certainly a good indication but as the chip speed increases the voltage required to maintain stability increases exponentially. The only true test for a golden chip is to set the voltage in bios to something higher say 1.4V and increase the multiplier as high as possible to see where the stability tests fails. In your case I would run 1.4V and a multi of 48. If it passes then increase to 49. Passing x264 with 1.4V at 4.9 would be a top 1% chip so this will tell you if you have the golden chip or not.

When you do this however make sure LLC is not set to auto or the voltage will increase above 1.4V. Depending on the motherboard this setting will change but LLC5 for the maximus hero board outputs the most accurate voltage based on what I demand in bios so some experimentation might be needed.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> On a different note. Anyone else have an issue with a boinked temp sensor for their chip. Every now and then one of my temp sensors reads drastically higher and unrealistic. A week ago it was core 3 today its core 1. Turning off the system for a couple minutes and restarting typically fixes the issue but since i tend to leave my system on 24/7 its a tad annoying since my fans will operate based on the boinked reading. This only happens after the computer has been asleep for some time.


I find on my boards the ASUS Q-fan fan curve follows the CPU temp located below CPU(PECI) - in your pic it is at 60c. But if what you suspect is true (borked sensor on chip), it still wouldn't affect the cpu sensor on the motherboard side? Meaning to say, there could be some real load on one of the cores?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> On a different note. Anyone else have an issue with a boinked temp sensor for their chip. Every now and then one of my temp sensors reads drastically higher and unrealistic. A week ago it was core 3 today its core 1. Turning off the system for a couple minutes and restarting typically fixes the issue but since i tend to leave my system on 24/7 its a tad annoying since my fans will operate based on the boinked reading. This only happens after the computer has been asleep for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find on my boards the ASUS Q-fan fan curve follows the CPU temp located below CPU(PECI) - in your pic it is at 60c. But if what you suspect is true (borked sensor on chip), it still wouldn't affect the cpu sensor on the motherboard side? Meaning to say, there could be some real load on one of the cores?
Click to expand...

No this occurred without load to the cores. In the screen shot load of core 0 is only 16%. Under water the max I see at full load is 62-64 varying by core. 78C is clearly wrong especially at 16% load. Outside of HWinfo can you see a load graph by entering task manager.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No this occurred without load to the cores. In the screen shot load of core 0 is only 16%. Under water the max I see at full load is 62-64 varying by core. 78C is clearly wrong especially at 16% load. Outside of HWinfo can you see a load graph by entering task manager.


It looks like 25% (9+16) on core0, but I understand where you're coming from when comparing against your max temps under 100% load.
FYI there seems to be some google hits regarding one random core being loaded after wake from sleep, they used Process Explorer & found high Interrupts. Didn't look deeper if they found the culprit.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> It looks like 25% (9+16) on core0, but I understand where you're coming from when comparing against your max temps under 100% load.
> FYI there seems to be some google hits regarding one random core being loaded after wake from sleep, they used Process Explorer & found high Interrupts. Didn't look deeper if they found the culprit.


Do you mind linking me to what you found. When I google it all I find is people talking about the standard deviation from core to core. Or the fact that only one core is loaded.
Edit just took a look and my system interrupts are 0.1%-0% so dont think thats the culprit.

To add to the mystery when this occurs and it has only happen twice the LEDs for my GPUs and h100i switch to default.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Do you mind linking me to what you found. When I google it all I find is people talking about the standard deviation from core to core. Or the fact that only one core is loaded.
> Edit just took a look and my system interrupts are 0.1%-0% so dont think thats the culprit.
> 
> To add to the mystery when this occurs and it has only happen twice the LEDs for my GPUs and h100i switch to default.


They noticed Interrupts are high when the problem occurs after wake from sleep. I didn't read in detail, sorry, but they seem mention drivers particularly network drivers more often.

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2915968/system-interrupts-maxing-cpu-core-wake-sleep-hibernate-wifi-card-culprit.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/1210640/waking-from-sleep-one-core-goes-100-load
http://www.sevenforums.com/performance-maintenance/218091-cpu-25-only-after-sleep-mode-only-one-core-not-other-3-a.html
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-performance/high-cpu-usage-of-system-interupts-after-resume/2dcea2cf-5ace-492c-b6f1-f1aa1283baec?auth=1
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/HP-mini5102-high-interrupt-CPU-usage-after-sleep-resume/td-p/275743


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Do you mind linking me to what you found. When I google it all I find is people talking about the standard deviation from core to core. Or the fact that only one core is loaded.
> Edit just took a look and my system interrupts are 0.1%-0% so dont think thats the culprit.
> 
> To add to the mystery when this occurs and it has only happen twice the LEDs for my GPUs and h100i switch to default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They noticed Interrupts are high when the problem occurs after wake from sleep. I didn't read in detail, sorry, but they seem mention drivers particularly network drivers more often.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2915968/system-interrupts-maxing-cpu-core-wake-sleep-hibernate-wifi-card-culprit.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1210640/waking-from-sleep-one-core-goes-100-load
> http://www.sevenforums.com/performance-maintenance/218091-cpu-25-only-after-sleep-mode-only-one-core-not-other-3-a.html
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8-performance/high-cpu-usage-of-system-interupts-after-resume/2dcea2cf-5ace-492c-b6f1-f1aa1283baec?auth=1
> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware-and-Upgrade-Questions/HP-mini5102-high-interrupt-CPU-usage-after-sleep-resume/td-p/275743
Click to expand...

Thanks. I went through it all and nothing makes sense to what I am seeing. Oddly I ran prime 95 and core 0 never reached above 81 but the other cores never reached above 55 which is not right either. I mean I wish but no haha. I did a clcmos to see if that changed anything and it didn't. I'm half tempted to start uninstalling drivers etc and see if one isn't playing nicely but really don't have time to deal with it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks. I went through it all and nothing makes sense to what I am seeing. Oddly I ran prime 95 and core 0 never reached above 81 but the other cores never reached above 55 which is not right either. I mean I wish but no haha. I did a clcmos to see if that changed anything and it didn't. I'm half tempted to start uninstalling drivers etc and see if one isn't playing nicely but really don't have time to deal with it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is the chip delidded?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks. I went through it all and nothing makes sense to what I am seeing. Oddly I ran prime 95 and core 0 never reached above 81 but the other cores never reached above 55 which is not right either. I mean I wish but no haha. I did a clcmos to see if that changed anything and it didn't. I'm half tempted to start uninstalling drivers etc and see if one isn't playing nicely but really don't have time to deal with it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> is the chip delidded?
Click to expand...

Yeah it's delidded and now core 0 is stuck much higher. I've considered it could be uneven but it's been delidded for 6ish months? (I'm not really sure how long it's been) and never had an issue. Very odd for it to start now. If that's the problem. I got it done by silicon lottery I highly doubt they would accept (or even trust) a return or anything. The CPU one obtained has never been remounted or anything in this time period so it's odd this is occurring now all of a sudden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah it's delidded and now core 0 is stuck much higher. I've considered it could be uneven but it's been delidded for 6ish months? (I'm not really sure how long it's been) and never had an issue. Very odd for it to start now. If that's the problem. I got it done by silicon lottery I highly doubt they would accept (or even trust) a return or anything. The CPU one obtained has never been remounted or anything in this time period so it's odd this is occurring now all of a sudden.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you used CLU or CLP, the tim may have borked. pop the top and redo the liquid metal.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah it's delidded and now core 0 is stuck much higher. I've considered it could be uneven but it's been delidded for 6ish months? (I'm not really sure how long it's been) and never had an issue. Very odd for it to start now. If that's the problem. I got it done by silicon lottery I highly doubt they would accept (or even trust) a return or anything. The CPU one obtained has never been remounted or anything in this time period so it's odd this is occurring now all of a sudden.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If you used CLU or CLP, the tim may have borked. pop the top and redo the liquid metal.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think you are right. I contacted silicon lottery earlier and they got back to me saying they will happily take a look and repaste the IHS at no charge. Really a great company IMO. Quick to respond and very helpful. I'm going to run another test before I pack it up and send it away but I think something under the hood is the issue.

On a side note I'm going to buy the cheapest compatible CPU possible to run while it's gone. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I think you are right. I contacted silicon lottery earlier and they got back to me saying they will happily take a look and repaste the IHS at no charge. Really a great company IMO. Quick to respond and very helpful. I'm going to run another test before I pack it up and send it away but I think something under the hood is the issue.
> 
> On a side note I'm going to buy the cheapest compatible CPU possible to run while it's gone. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOt hard to redo the TIM yourself. But, with the hero you can have a lot of fun with a 6300 or 6320 and an *unlocked bios*
I run my 6320 at 4875 (125x39) @ 1.425V. Very snappy 2C4T processor when spun up.

hopefully it's the TIM... depending on your settings, 4.9 at 1.44V is a low voltage if you control V_ovs with LLC.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I think you are right. I contacted silicon lottery earlier and they got back to me saying they will happily take a look and repaste the IHS at no charge. Really a great company IMO. Quick to respond and very helpful. I'm going to run another test before I pack it up and send it away but I think something under the hood is the issue.
> 
> On a side note I'm going to buy the cheapest compatible CPU possible to run while it's gone. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> NOt hard to redo the TIM yourself. But, with the hero you can have a lot of fun with a 6300 or 6320 and an *unlocked bios*
> I run my 6320 at 4875 (125x39) @ 1.425V. Very snappy 2C4T processor when spun up.
> 
> hopefully it's the TIM... depending on your settings, 4.9 at 1.44V is a low voltage if you control V_ovs with LLC.
Click to expand...

Yeah Tim fits just never had a delidded chip up and act like this before. Since its resealed though I don't think a blade can get between the IHS and PCB as its much thinner now than it was prior to delid. Vice would work but I worry since I borked the pcb on my 4690k. Didn't effect anything and worked great but left me shaking since the Skylake pcb is thinner. Just need more practice. Not much info on the web either.

As far as the CPU when I say cheap I mean like dirt cheap haha. I'm thinking a used g4400 pentium. Honesty I'm only going to use it a week and then attempt to delid it myself as practice to do myself for the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

i cant wait to play with some locked chips on my mocf. definetly going to pick up some cheap pentiums....maybe some celerons? they worth benching?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i cant wait to play with some locked chips on my mocf. definetly going to pick up some cheap pentiums....maybe some celerons? they worth benching?


Absolutely!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Absolutely!


awsome. i cant wait to start benching on skylake again.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I reset my bios recently. I'm trying to hit 4.7 or 4.8GHz on my 6600K. When I'm testing, I see my clocks go down to 800MHz after 10-20 seconds. My temps are under 85C so, I am assuming I am not throttling due to heat but maybe I am? I do not remember if I had this issue before when I went to 4.5GHz or if there are settings I'm forgetting to set. I'm running a Gigabyte GA170XP-SLI rev 1.0, BIOS F6. Any tips are appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. I can't recall where I saw this, but I once heard that 80c is the trigger point for thermal throttling. Not sure about the validity of that though.
> 
> What're you using to stress? And list out your BIOS settings and stuff.
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't know that it might throttle over 80... That sucks since my hottest core hits 85C ...lol. I was using the newest version of Prime95. When you say bios settings..what exactly?

LLC - High
CPU voltage 1.41
Any other voltage settings were auto. When I saw the clock speed throttling, I manually adjusted them to either what they should be or added .005 or .01v.

Is there any kind of supplemental voltage I should be increasing?


----------



## superkyle1721

Man Silicon lottery has really earned my respect even more so than before. In the past hour they have been working with me to help me figure out if I need to send my chip to them or not for the free repast/delid. I have to say they care about their customers. Just wanted to share my experience for anyone looking at using their services.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nautilus

I hit a wall when trying to set frequency to 4.6Ghz. It works fine at 4.5Ghz with 1.31 vcore, but doesn't work at 4.6 with 1.4v. How can 100Mhz increase require that much of voltage increase. I'm baffled by the weirdness of this chip.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> I hit a wall when trying to set frequency to 4.6Ghz. It works fine at 4.5Ghz with 1.31 vcore, but doesn't work at 4.6 with 1.4v. How can 100Mhz increase require that much of voltage increase. I'm baffled by the weirdness of this chip.


i don't understand it also. im using 4.6 vcore 1.260. but when i try to go 4.8 i need like 1.350 so i stay with 1.260 4.6ghz. i don't see any use for now of using 4.8 and up.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i don't understand it also. im using 4.6 vcore 1.260. but when i try to go 4.8 i need like 1.350 so i stay with 1.260 4.6ghz. i don't see any use for now of using 4.8 and up.


Dude, u gotta be kiddin, those voltages are totally low and safe for 7/24 usage. I'd say go for it and use at 4.8. Mine is a sucker OCer apparently, 4.6Ghz 1.41 vcore is so bad.


----------



## Lays

Username: Lays
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800 Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4100 mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.38v
Vcore: 1.376
FCLK: 800 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Delidded + CLU, Custom loop + 1080mm Radiator
Stability Test: Prime 95 version 28.9, Small FFT size 8, I copied the settings from the OP

Batch Number: L550C776 / Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3600 Mhz 16-16-16-36 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35 VDIMM, 1.2 VCCIO, 1.27 VCCSA
Motherboard: Asrock Z170M OCF
LLC Setting: 1
Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery 4.8 bin

Two pics, one while it was running and one after I stopped it:


----------



## scyther

Username: scyther
CPU: Intel i5-6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 45
VCORE in UEFI: 1.32 Manual
VCORE: 1.312
FLCK: 1
Cooler: Cryorig H5 Ultimate + IC Diamond 7
Stability: x264 16T, Normal - 2 Seperate Loops Each Approx 8Hrs. x50 Loops
Batch: Malaysia L547C123
Ram Speed: XMP 2400 15-15-15-35
Ram Voltage: VCCIO and System Agent Untouched
Mobo: Asus Z170 AR - Bios Ver. 1801
LLC: 6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Man Silicon lottery has really earned my respect even more so than before. In the past hour they have been working with me to help me figure out if I need to send my chip to them or not for the free repast/delid. I have to say they care about their customers. Just wanted to share my experience for anyone looking at using their services.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's the verdict?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Man Silicon lottery has really earned my respect even more so than before. In the past hour they have been working with me to help me figure out if I need to send my chip to them or not for the free repast/delid. I have to say they care about their customers. Just wanted to share my experience for anyone looking at using their services.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> what's the verdict?
Click to expand...

Looks like the CLU under the chip is messed up most likely as you thought. I'm going to send it off as soon as my pentium I'm going to order arrives. Hopefully that is the issue they find when they test it out. Although that means I've been running that core at 80 plus when stressing playing around with trying to figure it out but i doubt it was long enough to cause any damage or anything.

Edit: Just ordered the G3900 Celeron processor. Look for my on the BCLK overclock leaderboard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> I hit a wall when trying to set frequency to 4.6Ghz. It works fine at 4.5Ghz with 1.31 vcore, but doesn't work at 4.6 with 1.4v. How can 100Mhz increase require that much of voltage increase. I'm baffled by the weirdness of this chip.


Same exact thing happened with mine, 4.5 at 1.31v is completely stable but needs about 1.4v for 4.6, I couldn't see any way of improving this other than bumping up the voltage... So I left it at 4.5 which is more than fine for now. Weird stuff.

I see you have the same ram kit as I do (but 32gb instead of 16gb), have you tried running it at 2133 or increasing SA/VCCIO and see if that helps? I didn't really have time to tinker with that much. Please let me know if you do! Also, what is the batch # of your chip?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> I hit a wall when trying to set frequency to 4.6Ghz. It works fine at 4.5Ghz with 1.31 vcore, but doesn't work at 4.6 with 1.4v. How can 100Mhz increase require that much of voltage increase. I'm baffled by the weirdness of this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Same exact thing happened with mine, 4.5 at 1.31v is completely stable but needs about 1.4v for 4.6, I couldn't see any way of improving this other than bumping up the voltage... So I left it at 4.5 which is more than fine for now. Weird stuff.
> 
> I see you have the same ram kit as I do (but 32gb instead of 16gb), have you tried running it at 2133 or increasing SA/VCCIO and see if that helps? I didn't really have time to tinker with that much. Please let me know if you do! Also, what is the batch # of your chip?
Click to expand...

As you increase the speed of the chip the voltage required to maintain stability is far from linear. Act more like and exponential increase so this is normal. As far as SA/VCCIO this will help with ram stability for sure but unless I am mistaken this will do nothing for CPU stability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> As you increase the speed of the chip the voltage required to maintain stability is far from linear. Act more like and exponential increase so this is normal. As far as SA/VCCIO this will help with ram stability for sure but unless I am mistaken this will do nothing for CPU stability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and when you start to see 15+ mV/100MHz/core you know it's going off the reservation.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

My 6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 will be here today! Going to be a long day at work. I spent last night taking apart the ivy bridge setup and draining/cleaning the loop. That radiator was stupid dusty!

I also picked up the EK monoblock for the loop I'm interested in seeing how the chip overclocks with it. I will report back here tonight with results.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

4.5 for me on My 6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 with auto voltage
on 4.6 with auto voltage crashes on 1.4 crashes too.
seems like 4.5 is the sweet spot for them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can boot up to 4.8, but only stable at 4.5 and below.


----------



## superkyle1721

looking at the statistics I would say 4.7 is the sweet spot...

edit: nvm i read the post wrong. thought you meant for the chip not just your setup...oops


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I'm saying clock for everyday use... not just for boot or tests, when my games run without problem for hours, that's the sweet spot for me, i don't really care for others








As well maybe my chip is not so good if its usually higher clocked cpu


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I think my silicon is good this time..



6600k @4.6ghz 1.29v from the bios- 1.28v under load
Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7
Corsair dominator platinum 3200mhz 16GB
4.7Ghz need 1.34v to pass Asus RB..

Pass 3h Asus RB and 6h BF4...

Still need to check those


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I think my silicon is good this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 6600k @4.6ghz 1.29v from the bios- 1.28v under load
> Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7
> Corsair dominator platinum 3200mhz 16GB
> 4.7Ghz need 1.34v to pass Asus RB..
> 
> Pass 3h Asus RB and 6h BF4...
> 
> Still need to check those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! ... now don;t baby the thing. These Skylake chips are surprisingly robust!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys so I got my new setup up and running (6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7) and if I type in a multiplier in the bios, for example, 4.6Ghz. The number in the bios changes to 4.69 Ghz. It's never exactly what I type in. Very strange. I did update the BIOS. Also, HWMonitor is showing my voltage to be higher than what I specified in the BIOS. I'm pretty confused over here!

EDIT: So my base clock was set to auto and for some reason that set it to 102. I set it to 100 and my clocks are correct. It seems that setting my voltage in the BIOS doesn't have any effect. When I set it to 1.3v it still jumps up to 1.4v. My BIOS is updated to F6.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys so I got my new setup up and running (6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7) and if I type in a multiplier in the bios, for example, 4.6Ghz. The number in the bios changes to 4.69 Ghz. It's never exactly what I type in. Very strange. I did update the BIOS. Also, HWMonitor is showing my voltage to be higher than what I specified in the BIOS. I'm pretty confused over here!
> 
> EDIT: So my base clock was set to auto and for some reason that set it to 102. I set it to 100 and my clocks are correct. It seems that setting my voltage in the BIOS doesn't have any effect. When I set it to 1.3v it still jumps up to 1.4v. My BIOS is updated to F6.


Check your load line calibration. Turn this from auto to something middle of the pack. I'm not sure how giga treats this since some use a lower value to be more aggressive and others use high value. But adjusting this will likely fix your issue. I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys so I got my new setup up and running (6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7) and if I type in a multiplier in the bios, for example, 4.6Ghz. The number in the bios changes to 4.69 Ghz. It's never exactly what I type in. Very strange. I did update the BIOS. Also, HWMonitor is showing my voltage to be higher than what I specified in the BIOS. I'm pretty confused over here!
> 
> EDIT: So my base clock was set to auto and for some reason that set it to 102. I set it to 100 and my clocks are correct. It seems that setting my voltage in the BIOS doesn't have any effect. When I set it to 1.3v it still jumps up to 1.4v. My BIOS is updated to F6.


Try hwinfo64 and make sure you're reading Vcore and not Vin. Refer to screenshot in OP under "Info Before OCing"


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys so I got my new setup up and running (6700k and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7) and if I type in a multiplier in the bios, for example, 4.6Ghz. The number in the bios changes to 4.69 Ghz. It's never exactly what I type in. Very strange. I did update the BIOS. Also, HWMonitor is showing my voltage to be higher than what I specified in the BIOS. I'm pretty confused over here!
> 
> EDIT: So my base clock was set to auto and for some reason that set it to 102. I set it to 100 and my clocks are correct. It seems that setting my voltage in the BIOS doesn't have any effect. When I set it to 1.3v it still jumps up to 1.4v. My BIOS is updated to F6.


You need to set Load line calibration to High for it to work .

It's wierd i know on my Asus Maximus VIII Hero i set it middle of the pack at Level 5.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Check your load line calibration. Turn this from auto to something middle of the pack. I'm not sure how giga treats this since some use a lower value to be more aggressive and others use high value. But adjusting this will likely fix your issue. I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> You need to set Load line calibration to High for it to work .
> 
> It's wierd i know on my Asus Maximus VIII Hero i set it middle of the pack at Level 5.


I'm a little confused about the LLC on the gigabyte motherboard. By default it is set to auto, but you have to type in a number there isn't a drop down menu with different levels which is confusing me since I'm used to my ASUS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Try hwinfo64 and make sure you're reading Vcore and not Vin. Refer to screenshot in OP under "Info Before OCing"


I believe I am actually using hwinfo64 I'll check after work. Pretty sure I just was thinking of the wrong name.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> You need to set Load line calibration to High for it to work .
> 
> It's wierd i know on my Asus Maximus VIII Hero i set it middle of the pack at Level 5.


we're both using lv5 for the LLC. is there any problem if i max the LLC if ever i want to go 4.8?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

On Black Ops 3 i got 100% Gpu usage (980ti) and temp of the processor went 75-78 degree at max, with 13 Gb of Ram, i was like - lol?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm a little confused about the LLC on the gigabyte motherboard. By default it is set to auto, but you have to type in a number there isn't a drop down menu with different levels which is confusing me since I'm used to my ASUS.
> I believe I am actually using hwinfo64 I'll check after work. Pretty sure I just was thinking of the wrong name.


Then I quite suspect you are looking at Vin instead of Vcore, like for example, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6920#post_25082257

Because with default LLC setting, I suspect you should actually encounter drop/droop instead of an increase in voltage. If you saw an increase, likely you are looking at Vin reading (wrong)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Then I quite suspect you are looking at Vin instead of Vcore, like for example, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6920#post_25082257
> 
> Because with default LLC setting, I suspect you should actually encounter drop/droop instead of an increase in voltage. If you saw an increase, likely you are looking at Vin reading (wrong)


I actually am looking at VIN. Stupid me! Thanks a lot. I still am curious how the LLC works on these Gigabyte motherboards if anyone can fill me in on that.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I actually am looking at VIN. Stupid me! Thanks a lot. I still am curious how the LLC works on these Gigabyte motherboards if anyone can fill me in on that.


From what Iittle I've read, suggest setting LLC to "High" like what Benny99 has said. HTH,
Quote:


> For values like *Load-line calibration you have four settings but you have to spacebar through them to find out what they are*. There is simply no other way to tell. You can type the value directly, but the predictive text isn't very good. You need to type nearly the whole word before it kicks in. ASUS usually nails the value you want in two or three letters max. It even corrects for some spelling mistakes on the fly defaulting to the most similar value that matches what you typed in. Sadly you just don't get that here. I also think that *four settings for load-line calibration (auto, normal, medium and high)*


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/09/24/gigabyte_z170x_gaming_7_lga_1151_motherboard_review/3
Quote:


> The one concern I had was with the vdrop and vdroop being way too high for my liking. For example, I set 1.4v in the BIOS to be greeted by 1.36v in Windows at idle. Once I loaded up the CPU, that dropped to 1.30v. So, there was .04v drop, and .06v droop. That's a .1v in total, which is quite a bit. *Enabling LLC in the BIOS to the 'High' setting put things back in order*, but that was a lot of drop and droop, so be aware of this when overclocking until its fixed, presumably with a BIOS update down the line.


http://www.overclockers.com/gigabyte-z170x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Then I quite suspect you are looking at Vin instead of Vcore, like for example, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6920#post_25082257
> 
> Because with default LLC setting, I suspect you should actually encounter drop/droop instead of an increase in voltage. If you saw an increase, likely you are looking at Vin reading (wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am looking at VIN. Stupid me! Thanks a lot. I still am curious how the LLC works on these Gigabyte motherboards if anyone can fill me in on that.
Click to expand...

Good catch misoonigirl!! After you said that I realized it prob wasn't LLC. Now as for how it works on gigabyte I can't say for sure since I do not own one but a quick Google search pulled up that you need to space bar through the options and will find 4 options total.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> we're both using lv5 for the LLC. is there any problem if i max the LLC if ever i want to go 4.8?


keep the LLC at a mid level and allow some vdroop. Just add the vcore needed for 4.8. _IF_ in the remote chance the system hangs or BSODs at the end of a heavy load (p95, x264, IBT etc), raise LLC to allow less vdroop - this is an indicator that the transient load-line overshoot/undershoot is too large for the frequency and load and needs to be "Compensated" for. Vdroop is there to mitigate V_ovs and no other reason. Using LLC as a means to raise the vcore under load is very wrong and will lead to a shorter life-span or mV/MHz degradation.
my


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I actually am looking at VIN. Stupid me! Thanks a lot. I still am curious how the LLC works on these Gigabyte motherboards if anyone can fill me in on that.


By default the LLC is set to AUTO. You need to use the +/- symbols on your keyboard to scroll through the other options which should be Normal (Maybe Medium for your board), and High.

Just FYI, AUTO and Normal produce way to much Vdroop for me so I have my LLC set to High


----------



## DeathAngel74

So? Is it the general consensus that 4.5 is the sweet spot for 6700k? 4.6 requires 1.365-1.4v, while 4.5 requires 1.27v. As I've asked before in other threads, will 100MHz really make that much difference if I'm just gaming, web browsing and watching movies? TIA


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! ... now don;t baby the thing. These Skylake chips are surprisingly robust!


Yea, I got my First Vietnam cpu today..



And those for weekend


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine is X548C056


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> By default the LLC is set to AUTO. You need to use the +/- symbols on your keyboard to scroll through the other options which should be Normal (Maybe Medium for your board), and High.
> 
> Just FYI, AUTO and Normal produce way to much Vdroop for me so I have my LLC set to High


Fantastic thank you. I'll have to try that. From what I've seen so far my chip is a terrible overclocker, but I'm hoping setting the LLC will help. My cpu defaulted at 1.3v in the BIOS. 4.5Ghz seemed to require over 1.38v to not freeze up the computer when starting P95. Can't wait to get the hell out of work so I can play around with it.


----------



## k4sh

Hey darkwizzie ,
Can you chart my update ?

Username: k4sh
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4,7 Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4,1 Ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1,4 V.
Vcore: 1,408 V (x264), 1,392 (realBench latest).
FCLK: 1000 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom Watercooling loop (240 and 320 mm radiators)
Stability Test: x264, 63 loops, 16 threads, normal (~8 hours) .
Batch Number: Malaysia L520C033.
Ram Speed: XMP (2800 15-15-15-35)
Ram Voltage: 1,25 V (VCCIO 1,14 in BIOS VCCSA 1,19 in BIOS).
Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Bios firmware 1805
LLC Setting: LLC 4
Misc Comments: Fully stable under x264. CPU delidded with CLU replacement TIM. Could not achieve this clock before CPU was delidded
as it required at least 1.44 volt to be stable.
The 1.424 volt reported by Hwinfo is only a short duration spike.
Max core temps are between 66 and 69°C actually and will probably rise in summer time.


----------



## Ex0duS5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea, I got my First Vietnam cpu today..
> 
> 
> 
> And those for weekend


I had to delid my X551C435 from Vietnam, was well worth it though.. Saw 25c differences..





GL with them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4sh*
> 
> Hey darkwizzie ,
> Can you chart my update ?
> 
> Username: k4sh
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100 Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4,7 Ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4,1 Ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1,4 V.
> Vcore: 1,408 V (x264), 1,392 (realBench latest).
> FCLK: 1000 Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Custom Watercooling loop (240 and 320 mm radiators)
> Stability Test: x264, 63 loops, 16 threads, normal (~8 hours) .
> Batch Number: Malaysia L520C033.
> Ram Speed: XMP (2800 15-15-15-35)
> Ram Voltage: 1,25 V (VCCIO 1,14 in BIOS VCCSA 1,19 in BIOS).
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Bios firmware 1805
> LLC Setting: LLC 4
> Misc Comments: Fully stable under x264. CPU delidded with CLU replacement TIM. Could not achieve this clock before CPU was delidded
> as it required at least 1.44 volt to be stable.
> The 1.424 volt reported by Hwinfo is only a short duration spike.
> Max core temps are between 66 and 69°C actually and will probably rise in summer time.


Dark has not updated since 2 months ago.. I think he dropped it.. Ive had my submission in for the better part of a month..

*****ASUS Z170 board users*: has anyone tried the new *1805 BIOS*??****

If so please do tell what the results are.. As always the description of what the newer BIOS improves is vague.. I was reading about Intel updating micro code threw BIOS update to fix Prime 95 bug.. Very curious on this.. I'm on the if it aint broke dont fix it ride right now but if it is a massive improvement I would love to know..


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> *****ASUS Z170 board users*: has anyone tried the new *1805 BIOS*??****
> 
> If so please do tell what the results are.. As always the description of what the newer BIOS improves is vague.. I was reading about Intel updating micro code threw BIOS update to fix Prime 95 bug.. Very curious on this.. I'm on the if it aint broke dont fix it ride right now but if it is a massive improvement I would love to know..


No input on 1805 BIOS, but the Intel microcode should have been already pushed out via Windows Update. The 1602/160(x) BIOSes are the ones containing the new microcode.

I will say that 1702/170(x) have been very good for me, there is no boot error with my XMP RAM, and system stability has been excellent.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I had to delid my X551C435 from Vietnam, was well worth it though.. Saw 25c differences..


They've put the IHS floating above the chip or use spit as the thermal compound? 25C is insane.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*
> 
> I had to delid my X551C435 from Vietnam, was well worth it though.. Saw 25c differences..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL with them...
> Dark has not updated since 2 months ago.. I think he dropped it.. Ive had my submission in for the better part of a month..
> 
> *****ASUS Z170 board users*: has anyone tried the new *1805 BIOS*??****
> 
> If so please do tell what the results are.. As always the description of what the newer BIOS improves is vague.. I was reading about Intel updating micro code threw BIOS update to fix Prime 95 bug.. Very curious on this.. I'm on the if it aint broke dont fix it ride right now but if it is a massive improvement I would love to know..


delidding worth it for sure, but not interesting on the whole platform







waiting the Bw-E


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Alright so setting the LLC to high helped a lot. Turns out the CPU was only putting through 1.2v which explains the crashing. A lot better now, but the temps SUCK. I'm using the EK Monoblock and at 1.3v I'm seeing temps in the 70's while running P95. Delidding ASAP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So? Is it the general consensus that 4.5 is the sweet spot for 6700k? 4.6 requires 1.365-1.4v, while 4.5 requires 1.27v. As I've asked before in other threads, will 100MHz really make that much difference if I'm just gaming, web browsing and watching movies? TIA


The INtel max recommended vcore is 1.52V. If the chip is a cool one or delidded, running in thje mid 1.4V range is very reasonable.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heat is an issue atm. Will wait to delid when i start buying parts for custom loop. 1805? I only see 1701?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So it looks like this chip isn't as bad as I thought. I'm (so far) stable at 4.5Ghz @ 1.26v. Pretty happy with those numbers until I delid and can crank the voltage up a bit more. It's been a couple years since I've upgraded and I was worried about running into issues, but so far everything has been smooth sailing with just a couple minor snags along the way. Here are some pics of the rig on my Primochill Wet Bench. I'm thinking about picking up a Phantek Enthoo Primo soon. I miss the case life!! Everything looks much neater, there is less dust to gather on the PC, and it's much easier to hide wires!!!

This monoblock is so sexy!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm right there along with you- 4.5Ghz @1.265-1.27v


----------



## ivymaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm right there along with you- 4.5Ghz @1.265-1.27v


ditto


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The INtel max recommended vcore is 1.52V. If the chip is a cool one or delidded, running in thje mid 1.4V range is very reasonable.


Could you possibly link me to that? Just so when I tell people 1.4v is fine, I can use it as a source?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the LLC at a mid level and allow some vdroop. Just add the vcore needed for 4.8. _IF_ in the remote chance the system hangs or BSODs at the end of a heavy load (p95, x264, IBT etc), raise LLC to allow less vdroop - this is an indicator that the transient load-line overshoot/undershoot is too large for the frequency and load and needs to be "Compensated" for. Vdroop is there to mitigate V_ovs and no other reason. Using LLC as a means to raise the vcore under load is very wrong and will lead to a shorter life-span or mV/MHz degradation.
> my


Pardon me for the off topic but is this valid for the Z97 platform and the i7-4790K, as well? A yes or a no, would suffice.

Thank you!


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the LLC at a mid level and allow some vdroop. Just add the vcore needed for 4.8. _IF_ in the remote chance the system hangs or BSODs at the end of a heavy load (p95, x264, IBT etc), raise LLC to allow less vdroop - this is an indicator that the transient load-line overshoot/undershoot is too large for the frequency and load and needs to be "Compensated" for. Vdroop is there to mitigate V_ovs and no other reason. Using LLC as a means to raise the vcore under load is very wrong and will lead to a shorter life-span or mV/MHz degradation.
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for the off topic but is this valid for the Z97 platform and the i7-4790K, as well? A yes or a no, would suffice.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Yes, LLC works always pretty much the same


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Fantastic thank you. I'll have to try that. From what I've seen so far my chip is a terrible overclocker, but I'm hoping setting the LLC will help. My cpu defaulted at 1.3v in the BIOS. 4.5Ghz seemed to require over 1.38v to not freeze up the computer when starting P95. Can't wait to get the hell out of work so I can play around with it.


No problem


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Could you possibly link me to that? Just so when I tell people 1.4v is fine, I can use it as a source?


 desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file

pg 117 oops 114







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Pardon me for the off topic but is this valid for the Z97 platform and the i7-4790K, as well? A yes or a no, would suffice.
> Thank you!


yes, it is valid... for any circuit that will vary current at a (relatively) constant voltage. Transient Voltage swings as the current (or what we call _load_) changes (especially abruptly) is simply an unavoidable property.

as Lucky mentioned, each MB manufacturer address this differently, so LLC settings on ASUS or MSI, or GIGA, AsRock.. etc will behave differently and like with Asrock, scale it in Bios the reverse of most others. The end result is the same... add voltage to the rail while under load so as to mitigate overshoot (and undershoot - which is the cause of some crashes when say a very high current stress or benchmark terminates. It seems the circuit management regarding undershoot is well controlled with modern VRMs, Intel's guidance really focuses on overshoot.)


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Could you possibly link me to that? Just so when I tell people 1.4v is fine, I can use it as a source?


https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.html#

Pg 114


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> desktop-6th-gen-core-family-datasheet-vol-1.pdf 1807k .pdf file
> 
> pg 117 oops 114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it is valid... for any circuit that will vary current at a (relatively) constant voltage. Transient Voltage swings as the current (or what we call _load_) changes (especially abruptly) is simply an unavoidable property.
> 
> as Lucky mentioned, each MB manufacturer address this differently, so LLC settings on ASUS or MSI, or GIGA, AsRock.. etc will behave differently and like with Asrock, scale it in Bios the reverse of most others. The end result is the same... add voltage to the rail while under load so as to mitigate overshoot (and undershoot - which is the cause of some crashes when say a very high current stress or benchmark terminates. It seems the circuit management regarding undershoot is well controlled with modern VRMs, Intel's guidance really focuses on overshoot.)


Okay guys, thank you both!









I AM off topic so (spoiler)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



LLC puzzled me so in the past I have tested it in my system. ASRock Z97 OC Formula + i7-4790K. I have set all the LLC Levels my motherboard offers and run the x264 v2.0 test in each one of them. The ONLY difference I have observed in my system was in CPU Input voltage! Absolutely NO change at all in my VCore. Only in CPU input V. Now I am using the maximum LLC level my ASRock provides, simply because this motherboard automatically sets the highest LLC level, as soon as you start to overclock. My CPU Input voltage it set to 1.55V in the BIOS. I have no idea if these settings are dangerous for my CPU.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the LLC at a mid level and allow some vdroop. Just add the vcore needed for 4.8. _IF_ in the remote chance the system hangs or BSODs at the end of a heavy load (p95, x264, IBT etc.....
> ~
> ~


X264 is by no means a heavy load stress test. Like RealBench, it wasn't designed with that in mind.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep the LLC at a mid level and allow some vdroop. Just add the vcore needed for 4.8. _IF_ in the remote chance the system hangs or BSODs at the end of a heavy load (p95, x264, IBT etc), raise LLC to allow less vdroop - this is an indicator that the transient load-line overshoot/undershoot is too large for the frequency and load and needs to be "Compensated" for. Vdroop is there to mitigate V_ovs and no other reason. Using LLC as a means to raise the vcore under load is very wrong and will lead to a shorter life-span or mV/MHz degradation.
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for the off topic but is this valid for the Z97 platform and the i7-4790K, as well? A yes or a no, would suffice.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Remember that LLC on the Z97 platform is for VRIN ...not Vcore. For Haswell some functions were moved to the cpu from the motherboard. Skylake however is back to the "old" way.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Remember that LLC on the Z97 platform is for VRIN ...not Vcore. For Haswell some functions were moved to the cpu from the motherboard. Skylake however is back to the "old" way.


This is exactly what I was thinking!! It is different on the Z97, I think... (read my spoiler, above)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Remember that LLC on the Z97 platform is for VRIN ...not Vcore. For Haswell some functions were moved to the cpu from the motherboard. Skylake however is back to the "old" way.


False, it is not, it is even more further than HW/DC/BW. You can only control Vccin, voltage fed to the CPU from mobo VRMs and the Vcore the actual Vcore is done by Intel inside the CPU, the stuff they named in UEFIs on Z170 Vcore is not the true Vcore but since it confuses people so much and they would complain all the time they just kept it named Vcore even if it's Vccin actually.
The voltage you feed to the CPU on Skylake is internally lowered to Vcore by about 0.2V. So when you feed it 1.4V in UEFI as wanna be Vcore it is actually getting something about 1.2V of real Vcore inside the CPU.

LLC on Skylake is still present I believe on the input voltage just like it was on HW/DC/BW, only this time instead of being able to control Vcore directly, you cannot and are left with indirect control. Just like HW/DC/BW had a voltage reduction inside the CPU so does Skylake.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivymaxwell*
> 
> ditto


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Could you possibly link me to that? Just so when I tell people 1.4v is fine, I can use it as a source?


So I ran the x264 test overnight with my 1.26v 4.5Ghz OC and there were no issues. Glad it worked out. Setting LLC to high made a huge difference in stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No problem


I'm glad you mentioned LLC because it really did fix everything. Thanks again!

***************************************************************************************

Other question: So if you guys recall earlier that my multipliers were almost 1ghz over what I set them to and I figured out it was because of the base clock being set at 102.x. When running my memory with the XMP profile with the base clock set to that 102.x it shows the correct speed of 3400Mhz. Now that I've brought the base clock to 100 my memory speed shows as 3333Mhz in the BIOS. Why is this? Also HWinfo64 shows my memory speed at 1666.5 Mhz. I'm guessing that memory monitoring in windows shows half of what the speed actually is? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Remember that LLC on the Z97 platform is for VRIN ...not Vcore. For Haswell some functions were moved to the cpu from the motherboard. Skylake however is back to the "old" way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, it is not, it is even more further than HW/DC/BW. You can only control Vccin, voltage fed to the CPU from mobo VRMs and the Vcore the actual Vcore is done by Intel inside the CPU, the stuff they named in UEFIs on Z170 Vcore is not the true Vcore but since it confuses people so much and they would complain all the time they just kept it named Vcore even if it's Vccin actually.
> The voltage you feed to the CPU on Skylake is internally lowered to Vcore by about 0.2V. So when you feed it 1.4V in UEFI as wanna be Vcore it is actually getting something about 1.2V of real Vcore inside the CPU.
> 
> LLC on Skylake is still present I believe on the input voltage just like it was on HW/DC/BW, only this time instead of being able to control Vcore directly, you cannot and are left with indirect control. Just like HW/DC/BW had a voltage reduction inside the CPU so does Skylake.
Click to expand...

False?
LLC on my Z97X-UD5H is for the VRIN..says so right in the BIOS.









As for the Z170 you may well be right about further complexity, I only meant that the LLC controls is apparently for Vcore which is counter to Haswell.


----------



## JackCY

My bad, I meant that Skylake didn't move to the old way, it sure seemed like it but it is not so, there were science papers about the technology used when Skylake was coming out. I'm not sure how much is in the Skylake specs pdf if they mention the integral voltage regulation or not. I've only red the long Haswell specs pdf.
Yes Z170 has LLC on the mobo VRMs just like previous Z97 and both CPUs for those sockets/mobos have intergral voltage regulation, it's different on Skylake than it was on HW/DC/BW but it is still there and no longer controllable. Luckily the whole process of voltage regulation wasn't locked in and we can still adjust the true Vcore on SL indirectly, the integral drop of voltage on the regulator is very low said about 0.1-0.2V unlike HW/DC/BW that requires 0.2V or higher and 0.4V is recommended.
When you subtract these 0.1-0.2V from what people call Vcore on SL because it's marked so in all the UEFIs you get a more believable Vcore value that the cpu cores could handle at 14nm. On HW/DC/BW it was called FIVR now on SL it is called LDO (low-drop-out regulator) and there is no control over it.

FIVR did cause quite a bit of heat and I myself am running quite low Vccin on DC, tried today Vccin = Vcore+0.3V and it runs just fine, 1.23V Vcore, 1.55V Vccin, and the lower power consumption under heavy load is noticeable on temperatures. That's what Intel did with SL they cut this voltage down as much as possible but they can't rely solely on the mobo for clean power hence the LDO on SL and more capacitors on the chip than there were before to filter out the voltage coming in from mobo. If there was no voltage regulation on SL there would be barely any capacitors, there would be some but so many that the whole underside is full of them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Remember that LLC on the Z97 platform is for VRIN ...not Vcore. For Haswell some functions were moved to the cpu from the motherboard. Skylake however is back to the "old" way.


Not only z97, x99 also. It's not whether LLC impacts vcore or VRIN, VCCIN or NVCDD (GPU) - it is purposefully engineered on those rails most subject to V_ovs due to the motherboard voltage control. (it is a MB bios function, not s CPU feature). Intel asks manufacturers to provide controls to mitigate the swing and each MB mfr does it any way they wish... ideally so long as there is a setting which will let the user comply with the V_ovs specification.
it's really detailed in Table 7.2 (pg 114). Note the V_ovs limit of 70mV is at TDP... overclocking (virus mode) is 200mV!! Not all MBs are this loose and the VR quality is quite high, but when LLC actually is set to increase voltage under load, the swing (V_ovs) potentially can be very high. You cannot detect this overshoot with anything but an oscilloscope and ideally an intel socket tool. A DMM reading the supply caps or any MB voltage read point will not show this spike spike either.

There's nothing dramatic here... just know that V_ovs exists and this is what LLC is trying to control. IMO, you are better off raising the vcore/vccin in bios and allowing vdroop (since idle voltage is harmless/meaningless; only load voltage - _current_ - matters), than raising load voltage by defeating vdroop with LLC. I've never come across a 24/7, or even non-cryogenic benchmark overclock that required defeat of vdroop in order to hold a load vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> False?
> LLC on my Z97X-UD5H is for the VRIN..says so right in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Z170 you may well be right about further complexity, I only meant that the LLC controls is apparently for Vcore which is counter to Haswell.


z170, LLC acts on vcore. With a FIVR, (z97, x99) LLC acts on the voltage to the die: VCCIN, Vrin...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> How do I get on the first page. Im loving this chip 4.8 what do you think ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4qd9up


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Check out what I just got in the mail! I know what I'm doing tonight! Wish me luck!


----------



## blackhole2013

How do I get on the first page. Im loving this chip 4.8 what do you think ?

http://valid.x86.fr/4qd9up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> How do I get on the first page. Im loving this chip 4.8 what do you think ?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4qd9up


run the stability tests detailed in the OP.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Alright it took me an hour and a half of sweating and worrying, but the delid is done and my temps are down 15C!!! At 4.5Ghz 1.26v I'm maxing out temps in x264 at 48C. Now it's time to see what this thing can really do.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I highly recommend this tool that I bought. I've always done the blade method, but I wanted something a little quicker and less nerve racking. Literally took me 15 seconds to delid it with this tool. Shipping was fast to the USA from Finland.

https://www.entersetup.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright it took me an hour and a half of sweating and worrying, but the delid is done and my temps are down 15C!!! At 4.5Ghz 1.26v I'm maxing out temps in x264 at 48C. Now it's time to see what this thing can really do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this tool that I bought. I've always done the blade method, but I wanted something a *little quicker and less nerve racking*. Literally took me 15 seconds to delid it with this tool. Shipping was fast to the USA from Finland.
> 
> https://www.entersetup.com/


hammer and vice method is very quick. I've done 4 CPUs that way. No problem. Like you said... 20 min of fret and 3 seconds, it's done. (well maybe a shot of courage the first time I took a cpu in to the garage and took out a hammer







)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hammer and vice method is very quick. I've done 4 CPUs that way. No problem. Like you said... 20 min of fret and 3 seconds, it's done. (well maybe a shot of courage the first time I took a cpu in to the garage and took out a hammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Haha I've used the hammer and vice method on an Ivy and it worked very well, but I've heard (and seen) that it is not recommended with Skylake because the PCB is so much thinner that it can cause the PCB to warp or crack. That's why I figured I would just pick one of these up. I like how it spins the IHS around the PCB holding everything tightly in place. Whatever works for you though!


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> run the stability tests detailed in the OP.


Do I have to do all of them I have AIDA64 ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Do I have to do all of them I have AIDA64 ?


Aida64 isn't considered stressful enough to be charted:
Quote:


> Anything that is counted as easy to pass or even easier are not recommended and will not be enough to be entered into the main overclocking settings chart.


Try something listed as medium or higher. You only need to do one of them.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> 
> You cannot detect this overshoot with anything but an oscilloscope and ideally an intel socket tool. A DMM reading the supply caps or any MB voltage read point will not show this spike spike either.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this detailed explanation. On my Z97 motherboards I was always using the highest LLC level, now I might reconsider, set it in a "middle level" like 4, and re-test all my O/C profiles. One last question, please:

- The latest beta of HWiNFO64 has an experimental value called "CPU current" in Ampere. Can these overshoot spikes be caught / detected there, you think?
_(I don't think so, just need too confirm it)_

Thank you, last post from me on this thread.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - The latest beta of HWiNFO64 has an experimental value called "CPU current" in Ampere. Can these overshoot spikes be caught / detected there, you think?
> _(I don't think so, just need too confirm it)_


No I don't think so, the sampling of anything by the mobo and then the sampling again in software from the mobo is not that fast. Even DMM can't really detect spikes unless you have some expensive one that's more like a data logger.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you very much for this detailed explanation. On my Z97 motherboards I was always using the highest LLC level, now I might reconsider, set it in a "middle level" like 4, and re-test all my O/C profiles. One last question, please:
> 
> - The latest beta of HWiNFO64 has an experimental value called "CPU current" in Ampere. Can these overshoot spikes be caught / detected there, you think?
> _(I don't think so, just need too confirm it)_
> 
> Thank you, last post from me on this thread.


I'm using the highest LLC on my UD5H/4790K and I only have to raise Vrin/Vccin when I go above 4.8GHz. But every board/cpu will likely vary and only testing will tell you.
GL.

Now more Skylake! lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Haha I've used the hammer and vice method on an Ivy and it worked very well, but I've heard (and seen) that it is not recommended with Skylake because the PCB is so much thinner that it can cause the PCB to warp or crack. That's why I figured I would just pick one of these up. I like how it spins the IHS around the PCB holding everything tightly in place. Whatever works for you though!


No issues so far with the vice method on 2 SKLs. The key is to use a machine vice (not the standard shop vice. But the thing you got is very cool.

Is the delidder adaptable to other CPUs or is the 3-d print (?) specific to a single family? Isn't this the device Silicon Lottery uses?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you very much for this detailed explanation. On my Z97 motherboards I was always using the highest LLC level, now I might reconsider, set it in a "middle level" like 4, and re-test all my O/C profiles. One last question, please:
> - The latest beta of HWiNFO64 has an *experimental value called "CPU current" in Ampere. Can these overshoot spikes be caught / detected there, you think*?
> _(I don't think so, just need too confirm it)_
> Thank you, last post from me on this thread.


NOpe, and frankly I'm not sure HWI64 wouldn't make up a value to stick in there.








Try this package: http://rh-software.com/
Very good, but may be a bit too deep for most users.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No I don't think so, the sampling of anything by the mobo and then the sampling again in software from the mobo is not that fast. Even DMM can't really detect spikes unless you have some expensive one that's more like a data logger.


Nah, it really requires a specific 100usec or better scope/recorder. I think Praz has one.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No issues so far with the vice method on 2 SKLs. The key is to use a machine vice (not the standard shop vice. But the thing you got is very cool.
> 
> Is the delidder adaptable to other CPUs or is the 3-d print (?) specific to a single family? Isn't this the device Silicon Lottery uses?


Well that's good. Glad you haven't had any issues with that method. That means your method is better because it's free with the same success rate!









There are two versions of this tool. The one I have is also compatible with Skylake, Haswell, and Devil's Canyon. There is another version available for 5 more euros which is also compatible with ivy bridge.


----------



## superkyle1721

Nvm


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright it took me an hour and a half of sweating and worrying, but the delid is done and my temps are down 15C!!! At 4.5Ghz 1.26v I'm maxing out temps in x264 at 48C. Now it's time to see what this thing can really do.
> 
> [=
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this tool that I bought. I've always done the blade method, but I wanted something a little quicker and less nerve racking. Literally took me 15 seconds to delid it with this tool. Shipping was fast to the USA from Finland.
> 
> https://www.entersetup.com/


I haven't seen this tool before.

That's definitely the way i would do it.

Thank for sharing


----------



## mandrix

I've delidded 3770K/4770K/4790K/6700K with vice/razor blade. Only thing I've seen is with my 4790K I evidently got a bad batch of CL Ultra, the temps were terrible and there was only enough for two tries. I went back to some CL Pro I had and no problems at all; temps are lower and clocks are great.
The Ultra even looked a little funky so I guess it slipped past QC.

But those delid tools look really nice!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I haven't seen this tool before.
> 
> That's definitely the way i would do it.
> 
> Thank for sharing


No problem!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've delidded 3770K/4770K/4790K/6700K with vice/razor blade. Only thing I've seen is with my 4790K I evidently got a bad batch of CL Ultra, the temps were terrible and there was only enough for two tries. I went back to some CL Pro I had and no problems at all; temps are lower and clocks are great.
> The Ultra even looked a little funky so I guess it slipped past QC.
> 
> But those delid tools look really nice!


Yeah they are pretty cool. I figured for $30 it was worth the security for a $330 chip. It is VERY well made. Not some cheap plastic tool. No flexing at all and a perfect fit for the chip. It's so nice seeing temps max out at 48C no rather than the 65C temps I was seeing before. I actually took out part of my memory control delidding a 3570k with a razor. That was because I was stupid and used too thick of a razor. Once I picked up one of the really thin double edged razors I had no problem cutting the 3770k open. I don't think they had tools back then though.


----------



## tone1492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Alright it took me an hour and a half of sweating and worrying, but the delid is done and my temps are down 15C!!! At 4.5Ghz 1.26v I'm maxing out temps in x264 at 48C. Now it's time to see what this thing can really do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend this tool that I bought. I've always done the blade method, but I wanted something a little quicker and less nerve racking. Literally took me 15 seconds to delid it with this tool. Shipping was fast to the USA from Finland.
> 
> https://www.entersetup.com/


Man that is a nice device! I live 30-40 min away from Silicon Lottery, but I hate Houston drivers and traffic. I might go this route and do it myself.


----------



## superkyle1721

Does anyone know what the last BCLK overclocking bios is for non K Skylake chips on the Maximus hero viii?

I just received my G3900 and I'm going to test it out. Also is ram limited to 2133? Says so on the specs and wouldn't boot until I set the speed to 2133 so curious if there is a work around or just the limitations of the chip.

Edit: nvm found it. Man this CPU is painful haha. Will be fun to put it through some extreme conditions though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Does anyone know what the last BCLK overclocking bios is for non K Skylake chips on the Maximus hero viii?
> 
> I just received my G3900 and I'm going to test it out. Also is ram limited to 2133? Says so on the specs and wouldn't boot until I set the speed to 2133 so curious if there is a work around or just the limitations of the chip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991

check here for stuff about non bclk OC


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Does anyone know what the last BCLK overclocking bios is for non K Skylake chips on the Maximus hero viii?
> 
> I just received my G3900 and I'm going to test it out. Also is ram limited to 2133? Says so on the specs and wouldn't boot until I set the speed to 2133 so curious if there is a work around or just the limitations of the chip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991
> 
> check here for stuff about non bclk OC
Click to expand...

Thanks I know about that site was just curious is the non k bios has changed since December but it appears it hasn't. So far at 1.4V I've got it stable to 4.35Mhz. Not bad IMO but still far from a usable CPU for gaming. Witcher 3 runs 100% CPU usage (obviously) maxing at 1080p at 32 fps with dips as low as 3fps haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Alright so I've been running x264 for quite a while now at 4.7Ghz 1.35v for quite a while now. Temps haven't gone over 50C. Love the delidded life! I jumped right from 4.5Ghz/1.26v to 4.7Ghz/1.35v so I'm going to start lowering the voltage until I BSOD.


----------



## TheXes

Hello Guys,

I had enough of my my heat spikes in my core 1 so I ordered a delid kit.

I'd like some advise about what TIM shall I use between the IHS and the die. Heard that Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - Liquid Pro Liquid Metal Thermal Paste is a very effective, but I also heard it could cause issues with aluminium and damage the CPU.
Will I have any issues with my 6700k if I'm going to use that one?
What would you recommend to use to reseal the CPU?
I think I will use Arctic MX 5 or something between the CPU and the Corsair GTX110i.

Can I clean the die with alcohol based cleaner, like glasses cleaner?

If you have any input on this could you share with me?
Cheers


----------



## Asus11

when testing my CPU via rog realbench

volts go to 1.35v .. no overclock stock

is this high or normal?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I had enough of my my heat spikes in my core 1 so I ordered a delid kit.
> 
> I'd like some advise about what TIM shall I use between the IHS and the die. Heard that Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - Liquid Pro Liquid Metal Thermal Paste is a very effective, but I also heard it could cause issues with aluminium and damage the CPU.
> Will I have any issues with my 6700k if I'm going to use that one?
> What would you recommend to use to reseal the CPU?
> I think I will use Arctic MX 5 or something between the CPU and the Corsair GTX110i.
> 
> Can I clean the die with alcohol based cleaner, like glasses cleaner?
> 
> If you have any input on this could you share with me?
> Cheers


See delid thread. They have all the details and discussions about deliding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> when testing my CPU via rog realbench
> 
> volts go to 1.35v .. no overclock stock
> 
> is this high or normal?


What CPU? What application? Realbench is a bunch of open source apps ran together as a batch, nothing special. On auto settings in UEFI sure it will use what ever it wants.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I had enough of my my heat spikes in my core 1 so I ordered a delid kit.
> 
> I'd like some advise about what TIM shall I use between the IHS and the die. Heard that Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - Liquid Pro Liquid Metal Thermal Paste is a very effective, but I also heard it could cause issues with aluminium and damage the CPU.
> Will I have any issues with my 6700k if I'm going to use that one?
> What would you recommend to use to reseal the CPU?
> I think I will use Arctic MX 5 or something between the CPU and the Corsair GTX110i.
> 
> Can I clean the die with alcohol based cleaner, like glasses cleaner?
> 
> If you have any input on this could you share with me?
> Cheers


Go with Liquid Ultra, not Pro. The Ultra is easier to work with. If you are putting it between the IHS and die you don't have to worry about anything. I've had CLU on my old 3770k for three years with no issues. It's when you are putting it on a crappy aluminum heatsink that it causes damage. Look up some videos of it destroying aluminum it's pretty cool... but yea... if there were any issues you would hear about it since 99% of us use CLU when delidding.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheXes*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I had enough of my my heat spikes in my core 1 so I ordered a delid kit.
> 
> I'd like some advise about what TIM shall I use between the IHS and the die. Heard that Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - Liquid Pro Liquid Metal Thermal Paste is a very effective, but I also heard it could cause issues with aluminium and damage the CPU.
> Will I have any issues with my 6700k if I'm going to use that one?
> What would you recommend to use to reseal the CPU?
> I think I will use Arctic MX 5 or something between the CPU and the Corsair GTX110i.
> 
> Can I clean the die with alcohol based cleaner, like glasses cleaner?
> 
> If you have any input on this could you share with me?
> Cheers


Since you will not be using CLU or CLP on top of the IHS, it will not contact Alu.
I've used both CLU and CLP on skylake processors - maybe a 1-2 degree C difference with the mounts I made.
I use Loctite 587 Blue... and only a very tiny amount to reseal the IHS.
Use your normal Tim for the IHS-cooler interface.
Clean the die with straight rubbing alcohol (from the drug store)
You will need to scrape the stock glue off the IHS and off the CPU PCB. ONLY USE A PLASTIC SCRAPER to do this. An old credit card or, if you have one, the cracking tool for opening an iPod or iPhone is perfect. If you scratch the PCB by using metal = dead CPU (most of the time).


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Wich is the setting in the BIOS that affect the speed of the fans when your turn on the computer?

Or it´s normal por 15 seconds that cpu fans work at maximum?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Wich is the setting in the BIOS that affect the speed of the fans when your turn on the computer?
> 
> Or it´s normal por 15 seconds that cpu fans work at maximum?


That sounds normal to me. Every computer I've owned has done this. I believe it's to get dust out of the fans in case the computer has been sitting a while.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Wich is the setting in the BIOS that affect the speed of the fans when your turn on the computer?
> 
> Or it´s normal por 15 seconds that cpu fans work at maximum?


This is normal as when you first switch on power the bios has not posted but power is supplied immediately to the fans.

The fans will run at full speed pretty much right up until the bios posts as that is when the bios can then actually control their speed.

Nothing to do with dust control or such like....


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Wich is the setting in the BIOS that affect the speed of the fans when your turn on the computer?
> 
> Or it´s normal por 15 seconds that cpu fans work at maximum?


Your video card fans runs at 50-55 % because there is no drivers before windows load, you cannot stop them, it's perfectly normal.
When you get into windows CPU fan start to spin faster (windows loading stuff for few sec)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BUDAFILMS*
> 
> Wich is the setting in the BIOS that affect the speed of the fans when your turn on the computer?
> 
> Or it´s normal por 15 seconds that cpu fans work at maximum?


15 seconds? I'm at desktop below 15 seconds, my fans just start at max and immediately slow down as the UEFI starts, even GPU uses it's own automatic fan control and keeps fans at minimum because the GPU is cold.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 15 seconds? I'm at desktop below 15 seconds, my fans just start at max and immediately slow down as the UEFI starts, even GPU uses it's own automatic fan control and keeps fans at minimum because the GPU is cold.


Can you share your BIOS settings. You can export it from an option in the last window before quit.


----------



## JackCY

Unless you have the same board with the same UEFI version not gonna work for you one bit. Which setting do you want to know? There is no special setting to make the fans slow down sooner. I have 30% fan speed set for below 50C on my fan profile in UEFI, that's the only thing affecting fan speeds, the fan profile.


----------



## SRV123

Hello people,

I have managed to get my i7 6700K to 4.6ghz at a voltage of 1.395v. Not the greatest but any lower voltage makes it fail the RealBench test. With temps of 22ish idle and 73ish max load using a H115i and an 8 hour passed stress test with RealBench.

I have tried 4.7ghz on that voltage but to no avail. Even going up .1v at a time all the way to 1.45v.

It may be that that's what my chip can do and that's that. Just to clarify, these are my settings with XMP on:





The settings on the images above are from an attempt at 4.7. No luck as stated above. What other possible settings may help in this circumstance?

If this is all my chip can do then fair enough. It's a lottery after all.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Unless you have the same board with the same UEFI version not gonna work for you one bit. Which setting do you want to know? There is no special setting to make the fans slow down sooner. I have 30% fan speed set for below 50C on my fan profile in UEFI, that's the only thing affecting fan speeds, the fan profile.


Iit's true what you said about board.
I have Maximus VIII Hero.
THere are some setting like fast boot, boot perfomance, delay, BIos version, that can affect the boot process.

THank you!


----------



## JackCY

No fast boot, no settings for boot performance available, memory training enabled/disabled don't make a difference to me probably enabled at the moment, delay to skip entering UEFI I have at 1s. In the past on previous computers the biggest slowdown were HDDs especially external USB HDDs when the bios used to waited for them to spin up etc.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRV123*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I have managed to get my i7 6700K to 4.6ghz at a voltage of 1.395v. Not the greatest but any lower voltage makes it fail the RealBench test. With temps of 22ish idle and 73ish max load using a H115i and an 8 hour passed stress test with RealBench.
> 
> I have tried 4.7ghz on that voltage but to no avail. Even going up .1v at a time all the way to 1.45v.
> 
> It may be that that's what my chip can do and that's that. Just to clarify, these are my settings with XMP on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings on the images above are from an attempt at 4.7. No luck as stated above. What other possible settings may help in this circumstance?
> 
> If this is all my chip can do then fair enough. It's a lottery after all.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


That sounds exactly like my chip. I couldn't get to work anything higher than 4.6 GHz myself, I mean at all. I can pretty much assure you that's the absolute max frequency you can get with that chip. I could only manage to reach that 4.6 GHz at 1.4 V either. So clearly we've end up on the losing side of the lottery this time, tough luck. Thing is, I've got no problem with being in the lower percentile but the cpu itself disappointed me to be honest. You wouldn't normally expect to have just about 10-15% of OC tops with a K version which is simply unsettling. Especially when having my G4400 booted even at 5.1 GHz (not stable ofc but hey that's over 50% OC


----------



## JackCY

When you buy a CPU that is clocked 4.0-4.2GHz stock and usually maxes out around 4.6GHz there is not much OC headroom. But if you get the slower i5 that is 3.5-3.9GHz stock and you squeeze out of it 4.6GHz instead of those 3.5GHz then that's a nice OC headroom. Of course when you buy some lowly unlocked/OCable Intel CPU that runs 2GHz it will likely do 4GHz+ with a massive OC. They simply bin and cut the CPUs down, you buy 6700K then you get the highest bin with all parts enabled. People have had an issue with this and expecting 5+GHz when Intel exploited the headroom more with i7s and pushed them over 4GHz stock, they are simply exploiting the headroom they didn't magically add more OC ability







The opposite with Broadwell they took the OCability away.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Until recently I hadn't really pushed my 6600k that far, I had it on 4.5ghz with my old Dark Rock Pro TF cooler and I've recently moved to a Cryorig A40 Ultimate AIO and I've done a slight overclock of 4.8ghz with 1.34v. Think I might have hit the lottery, went from 4.7-4.8 with no voltage change and been stable for the last few days with no crashes. Think I'll try 4.9-5ghz and 1.36/1.37v within the next few days









My bios had a game oc mode where it raised my voltage from 1.2v to 1.35v and did an auto oc to 4.1ghz, and I haven't had to change the voltage once so I think I've got a decent chip here, non delid and never above 60'c


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Until recently I hadn't really pushed my 6600k that far, I had it on 4.5ghz with my old Dark Rock Pro TF cooler and I've recently moved to a Cryorig A40 Ultimate AIO and I've done a slight overclock of 4.8ghz with 1.34v. Think I might have hit the lottery, went from 4.7-4.8 with no voltage change and been stable for the last few days with no crashes. Think I'll try 4.9-5ghz and 1.36/1.37v within the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios had a game oc mode where it raised my voltage from 1.2v to 1.35v and did an auto oc to 4.1ghz, and I haven't had to change the voltage once so I think I've got a decent chip here, non delid and never above 60'c


Never above 60C..., run Linpack


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Never above 60C..., run Linpack


Well Intel burn test does, but for my usual bench-marking like Valley/heaven and 3dmark it doesn't go above 50's. Only cpu intensive games take it up. Intake fans set to 80% exhaust 80% and AIO fans never above 50% as they can be noisy, but I think if they were all max the temps would be better









Is Linpack similar to IBT?


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> When you buy a CPU that is clocked 4.0-4.2GHz stock and usually maxes out around 4.6GHz there is not much OC headroom. But if you get the slower i5 that is 3.5-3.9GHz stock and you squeeze out of it 4.6GHz instead of those 3.5GHz then that's a nice OC headroom. Of course when you buy some lowly unlocked/OCable Intel CPU that runs 2GHz it will likely do 4GHz+ with a massive OC. They simply bin and cut the CPUs down, you buy 6700K then you get the highest bin with all parts enabled. People have had an issue with this and expecting 5+GHz when Intel exploited the headroom more with i7s and pushed them over 4GHz stock, they are simply exploiting the headroom they didn't magically add more OC ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite with Broadwell they took the OCability away.


Might as well be, trouble is I'm rather bothered with the performance than the absolute clock speeds. If you think of 6600k and 6700k at stock, the difference is a pretty decent i7/i5 performance ratio that we've been used to over the years. If, let's say Intel had decided to come up with a 3.5 GHz stock speed for the 6700k, the performance would't be much different than a 6600k and most people would rightfully opt for the latter. So you may call it changing the headroom or tweaking the stock speeds but one way or another Intel seems to be closing the gap between i7 and i5 series.


----------



## SRV123

Yeah I thought as much, losing side I guess! Still, 4.6GHz is still OK.

I was lucky with my i7 3770K which managed an overclock all the way to 4.5ghz @ 1.380v. Great chip.

Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Might as well be, trouble is I'm rather bothered with the performance than the absolute clock speeds. If you think of 6600k and 6700k at stock, the difference is a pretty decent i7/i5 performance ratio that we've been used to over the years. If, let's say Intel had decided to come up with a 3.5 GHz stock speed for the 6700k, the performance would't be much different than a 6600k and most people would rightfully opt for the latter. So you may call it changing the headroom or tweaking the stock speeds but one way or another Intel seems to be closing the gap between i7 and i5 series.


i7s are nice but overpriced to me, nothing more than 2MB more cache that doesn't matter and HT, all you get is barely +1 core performance in MT apps due to HT working for some well less so for other and sometimes it makes it even worse than with HT off.
The generational increase in performance has been around 5% I believe, really not noticeable, say someone from sandy/ivy will upgrade to skylake but from haswell/dc no freakin' way. The i5 vs i7 in gaming machines seems to be about 50/50 on the steam I believe.


----------



## newdeathscope

Username:newdeathscope
CPU Model:6700k
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency:4.6 Ghz
Cache Frequency:44
Vcore in UEFI: 1.285
Vcore: aprox. 1.3
FCLK: 100 MHz
Cooling Solution: NH-D15
Stability Test: IBT very high for 47334 seconds (approx. 13 hrs)

Batch Number: x554c412 vietnam (not sure on batch no, broke it getting processor out of the box)
Ram Speed: 2133 14-14-35
Ram Voltage: Nope.
Motherboard:Asus Z170M-Plus
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: First time ever OCing I feel like I got a great chip but I have no clue. If I had better cooling I could take it higher with the Vcore being so low. Photo is here http://i.imgur.com/ik37B0K.png
If anyone has any suggestions for me I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRV123*
> 
> Hello people,
> I have managed to get my i7 6700K to 4.6ghz at a voltage of 1.395v. Not the greatest but any lower voltage makes it fail the RealBench test. With temps of 22ish idle and 73ish max load using a H115i and an 8 hour passed stress test with RealBench.
> I have tried 4.7ghz on that voltage but to no avail. Even going up .1v at a time all the way to 1.45v.
> It may be that that's what my chip can do and that's that. Just to clarify, these are my settings with XMP on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings on the images above are from an attempt at 4.7. No luck as stated above. What other possible settings may help in this circumstance?
> If this is all my chip can do then fair enough. It's a lottery after all.
> Any help greatly appreciated.


On average, each 100MHz costs 10mV per core, and slightly more with HT. With skylake having the cache/ring on the same voltage rail many times it is the cache that limits an OC. In your case with a 4.1 cache that's not the problem (I think). So, if the cpu is good with 1.4V at 4.6, 4.7 should be around 1.44V if it's still linear, the majority of CPUs are not at 4.7 and above. So, the intel limit for vcore on this generation is 1.52V... If the cooling is up to snuff, running 1.48V with some vdroop is fine. I've had my 6700K at 1.488 volts, my 6600K at 1.475V for 24/7 since launch, and evenings with both in the 1.6V range with cold water. Both are still fine. (both are delidded). I wouldn;t be shy of running 1.475V as long as you are not completely defeating vdroop with LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Well Intel burn test does, but for my usual bench-marking like Valley/heaven and 3dmark it doesn't go above 50's. Only cpu intensive games take it up. Intake fans set to 80% exhaust 80% and AIO fans never above 50% as they can be noisy, but I think if they were all max the temps would be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Linpack similar to IBT?


Yes. IBT is a GUI to a linpac version.


----------



## pfinch

Hey guys,

running 4.7/4.7 at 1.37Vcore ...
I noticed, that I can't reach 4.8 Ghz stable ... even with 1.48 Vcore (1344k Prime gives Errors on some cores) and linpack (11.3.3.10, Mem max, Problem size 63k) stops after max 15min.

any advices for me? Temps are fine ... delidd and H115i









Thank you!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> running 4.7/4.7 at 1.37Vcore ...
> I noticed, that I can't reach 4.8 Ghz stable ... even with 1.48 Vcore (1344k Prime gives Errors on some cores) and linpack (11.3.3.10, Mem max, Problem size 63k) stops after max 15min.
> 
> any advices for me? Temps are fine ... delidd and H115i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


What advice are you looking for? 4.7/1.37 looks great, and it's not suprising that 4.8 is out of reach. You could try going for 4.75 with a 101 bclk, but every processor unfortunately has its limit.


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What advice are you looking for? 4.7/1.37 looks great, and it's not suprising that 4.8 is out of reach. You could try going for 4.75 with a 101 bclk, but every processor unfortunately has its limit.


I thoughed/hoped to get 1.48 stable with more voltage


----------



## misoonigiri

Reduce cache from 4.7 to 4.1 or lower?


----------



## z10m

For those wanting to delid I have used this tool https://www.youmagine.com/designs/skylake-delid-tool

I've sent this link to few eBay sellers who do 3D prints and ask them for prices and got it from the cheapest one £6.99 including delivery.
Since I don't have a vice at home which is needed for this I went to a local tool shop and used one in there.
So far I done it on an i3 from my HTPC. Temps went down by 20 degrees using Liquid Pro.


----------



## Enterprise24

Username: Enterprise24

CPU Model: i5-6500

Base Clock: 156.25

Core Multiplier: 32

Core Frequency: 5000.00

Cache Frequency: 5000.00

Vcore in UEFI: 1.49V

Vcore: 1.488V - 1.52V mostly 1.504V - 1.52V

FCLK: 1560.8Mhz - 1564Mhz

Cooling Solution:
1.Delided by razor method.
2.Replace TIM with Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra.
3.Temp drop by 15C compare to before delid..
4.Waterblock = Koolance CPU-380i "regular" AKA. not rotated.
5.Radiator = GTX 240 and GTS 360
6.Pump = SC600
7.Reservoir and Fittings = cheap chinese lol.
8.Fan = 3xGentle Typhoon AP-15 , 3xNZXT stock fan
9.test inside NZXT H440 case remove only front and top panel.
10.ambient temp = 31C
11.Arctic MX-4 on IHS

Stability Test: Prime 95 V28.9 2hour custom test. Number of torture test = 4 , MinFFT = 1344 , MaxFFT = 1344 , checkbox Run FFT in place , Time to run FFT Size = 15 minute.
Guide from here http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/

Batch Number: Malaysia L540B592

Ram Speed: 2918Mhz 15-16-16-35 2T

Ram Voltage: 1.35V VCCIO auto VCCSA 1.05V

Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A unofficial BIOS 0050 from overclocking.guide

LLC Setting: Level 7

Misc Comments:
1.non K OC can't read temperature frome realtemp or coretemp as it will instantly read 100C. So I use HWinfo64 "Package" temp instead.
2.Max package temp is 81C but most of the time it stay under 70C.
3.if you want more information please contact me.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Username: Enterprise24
> 
> CPU Model: i5-6500
> 
> Base Clock: 156.25
> 
> Core Multiplier: 32
> 
> Core Frequency: 5000.00
> 
> Cache Frequency: 5000.00
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.49V
> 
> Vcore: 1.488V - 1.52V mostly 1.504V - 1.52V
> 
> FCLK: 1560.8Mhz - 1564Mhz
> 
> Cooling Solution:
> 1.Delided by razor method.
> 2.Replace TIM with Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra.
> 3.Temp drop by 15C compare to before delid..
> 4.Waterblock = Koolance CPU-380i "regular" AKA. not rotated.
> 5.Radiator = GTX 240 and GTS 360
> 6.Pump = SC600
> 7.Reservoir and Fittings = cheap chinese lol.
> 8.Fan = 3xGentle Typhoon AP-15 , 3xNZXT stock fan
> 9.test inside NZXT H440 case remove only front and top panel.
> 10.ambient temp = 31C
> 11.Arctic MX-4 on IHS
> 
> Stability Test: Prime 95 V28.9 2hour custom test. Number of torture test = 4 , MinFFT = 1344 , MaxFFT = 1344 , checkbox Run FFT in place , Time to run FFT Size = 15 minute.
> Guide from here http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L540B592
> 
> Ram Speed: 2918Mhz 15-16-16-35 2T
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V VCCIO auto VCCSA 1.05V
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A
> 
> LLC Setting: Level 7
> 
> Misc Comments:
> 1.non K OC can't read temperature frome realtemp or coretemp as it will instantly read 100C. So I use HWinfo64 "Package" temp instead.
> 2.Max package temp is 81C but most of the time it stay under 70C.
> 3.if you want more information please contact me.


Lucky UEFI and no microcode update yet?

---

I would not trust that 3D printed for delid, there are better designs for that. But what I'm curious about is what eBay sellers offer 3D printing custom stuff?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Lucky UEFI and no microcode update yet?
> 
> ---
> 
> I would not trust that 3D printed for delid, there are better designs for that. But what I'm curious about is what eBay sellers offer 3D printing custom stuff?


unofficial BIOS 0050 from overclocking.guide
Possibly Intel just "threaten" to shut off non K OC.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah but official UEFI, no chance, so you gotta buy a board for which an old or moded UEFI exists and hope Intel didn't lock your CPU via microcode update... :/
Quote:


> Issues found so far
> 
> No IGPU
> No dynamic change of CPU frequency
> No C-states
> No Turbo Mode
> CPU temperature reading is incorrect (use HWiNFO for readout of package temp instead of core temperature)
> AVX instructions have very low performance
> Windows XP ACPI not supported


Oh my, that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pfinch*
> 
> I thoughed/hoped to get 1.48 stable with more voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Reduce cache from 4.7 to 4.1 or lower?


^^ this. Cache OC is most commonly ther limiting factor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Username: Enterprise24
> 
> CPU Model: i5-6500
> 
> Base Clock: 156.25
> 
> Core Multiplier: 32
> 
> Core Frequency: 5000.00
> 
> Cache Frequency: 5000.00
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.49V
> 
> Vcore: 1.488V - 1.52V mostly 1.504V - 1.52V
> 
> FCLK: 1560.8Mhz - 1564Mhz
> 
> Cooling Solution:
> 1.Delided by razor method.
> 2.Replace TIM with Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra.
> 3.Temp drop by 15C compare to before delid..
> 4.Waterblock = Koolance CPU-380i "regular" AKA. not rotated.
> 5.Radiator = GTX 240 and GTS 360
> 6.Pump = SC600
> 7.Reservoir and Fittings = cheap chinese lol.
> 8.Fan = 3xGentle Typhoon AP-15 , 3xNZXT stock fan
> 9.test inside NZXT H440 case remove only front and top panel.
> 10.ambient temp = 31C
> 11.Arctic MX-4 on IHS
> 
> Stability Test: Prime 95 V28.9 2hour custom test. Number of torture test = 4 , MinFFT = 1344 , MaxFFT = 1344 , checkbox Run FFT in place , Time to run FFT Size = 15 minute.
> Guide from here http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L540B592
> 
> Ram Speed: 2918Mhz 15-16-16-35 2T
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V VCCIO auto VCCSA 1.05V
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-A unofficial BIOS 0050 from overclocking.guide
> 
> LLC Setting: Level 7
> 
> Misc Comments:
> 1.non K OC can't read temperature frome realtemp or coretemp as it will instantly read 100C. So I use HWinfo64 "Package" temp instead.
> 2.Max package temp is 81C but most of the time it stay under 70C.
> 3.if you want more information please contact me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unfortunately, p95 uses AVX and the non-K unlock bioses can;t run AVX. So, p95 really isn't a good stability test... I'm not sure what is.

here's the link to th eguy who made the bioses (he and websmile): http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149907


----------



## Enterprise24

x264 and ROG realbench 2.43 score seem reasonable to me. Both use AVX.
x264 score 30FPS @ 5Ghz. i5-6600K @ 4.6Ghz score around 27.7FPS
Realbench 2.43 (not HWbot version) use AVX in encoding test. My score is 154K @ 5017Mhz. i5-6600K @ 4.8Ghz score around 139K.
The only thing that seem unreasonably is GFlops in LinX 0.6.5


----------



## misoonigiri

"AVX instructions have very low performance" maybe it refers to AVX2, like in XTU & LinX 0.6.5
While Realbench I think uses AVX not AVX2


----------



## JackCY

The experimental UEFI is a nono for me, but out of curiosity lets toss the AVX and other stuff away, what are your Cinebench R15 CPU scores?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> "AVX instructions have very low performance" maybe it refers to AVX2, like in XTU & LinX 0.6.5
> While Realbench I think uses AVX not AVX2


Could you suggest some realworld benchmark that use AVX2 ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The experimental UEFI is a nono for me, but out of curiosity lets toss the AVX and other stuff away, what are your Cinebench R15 CPU scores?


My score at 5.1Ghz 1.52V benchable but not stable.
@ 5Ghz score 840.


----------



## JackCY

Wicked, yeah it's too bad Intel is milking just like Nvidia and always disables OC for any part other than the most expensive ones. Long gone are the Intel days where you could OC anything and get good price/performance.
Scores are really nice, but the UEFI and lost many many features


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Wicked, yeah it's too bad Intel is milking just like Nvidia and always disables OC for any part other than the most expensive ones. Long gone are the Intel days where you could OC anything and get good price/performance.
> Scores are really nice, but the UEFI and lost many many features


Thanks. I hope that Kaby Lake non K OC is still possible


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Wicked, yeah it's too bad Intel is milking just like Nvidia and always disables OC for any part other than the most expensive ones. Long gone are the Intel days where you could OC anything and get good price/performance.
> Scores are really nice, but the UEFI and lost many many features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope that Kaby Lake non K OC is still possible
Click to expand...

I would not count on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Intel is really stomping on the OC ability to force people to buy the most expensive chipset and most expensive CPU they offer. While in the past you would take the entry level stuff and OC it to match their expensive units which of course hurts their OC market profit. SL should be OCable via the BCLK without losing any features and I think it is, problem is Intel blocked it and you have to use now that moded UEFI or have an old copy of first UEFI released and maybe even have the machine disconnected from internet or use an OS which Intel doesn't support so they can't upload and change the microcode in the CPU or whereever it is stored.
I don't know if AMD CPUs are locked like the this but I think it's more of a hey there is a CPU do with it whatever you want.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Could you suggest some realworld benchmark that use AVX2 ?
> My score at 5.1Ghz 1.52V benchable but not stable.
> @ 5Ghz score 840.


http://downloads.hwbot.org/downloads/temp/HWBOT_x265_Benchmark_final_portable.rar


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Intel is really stomping on the OC ability to force people to buy the most expensive chipset and most expensive CPU they offer. While in the past you would take the entry level stuff and OC it to match their expensive units which of course hurts their OC market profit. SL should be OCable via the BCLK without losing any features and I think it is, problem is Intel blocked it and you have to use now that moded UEFI or have an old copy of first UEFI released and maybe even have the machine disconnected from internet or use an OS which Intel doesn't support so they can't upload and change the microcode in the CPU or whereever it is stored.
> I don't know if AMD CPUs are locked like the this but I think it's more of a hey there is a CPU do with it whatever you want.


How exactly? I have a 120 pound Z170A and a 200 pound 6600k which at stock is 3.5ghz. And I'm on 4.8ghz and rising. One of the cheapest z170 boards and I'm getting great overclocks way above what I was even hoping to get.

Doesn't seem to me that they're stomping it at all. the 6700k and newer 2011v3 chips might be a bit stomped in terms of how far they can go, but the I5 6600k is the best bang for buck in my opinion.


----------



## krabs

After using my rig 2 months I attempted the bclk oc to squeeze out the final few tens of Mhz, got 46mhz more

Auto Bclk = 100.50
changed to
Manual = 101.50

4.623ghz -> 4.669ghz

LLC 4 changed to LLC5

Adaptive 1.360v changed to 1.376v

Reduced cache by 1 multiplier

Cleared x264 2hours and 2hours of casual gaming.

hwinfo vcore jumps between 1.392--1.408 on x264
jumps between 1.376--1.392 in L4D2 game

Temperature remain in control, increased by 2 or 3 celcius on x264 , now 72 d celcius max.

I started with LLC4 and raised voltage all the way from original 1.360v to 1.380v but no success.
Tried LLC 5 and it works although it bumps the vcore up to 2 steps of 16mv.
I don't know what is my actual vcore now , hwinfo average over the 2hours x264 is 1.398v

Any comments or danger warning please let me know.
I don't know if the 46mhz is worth the extra voltage and higher LLC


----------



## superkyle1721

You are fine. Many users run 24/7 at 1.44V a few even run 1.47+V they have been running that way since launch with no signs of degradation what so ever. Skylake chips are very robust and handle voltage very well. As long as you can keep temps in check your voltage is fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> How exactly? I have a 120 pound Z170A and a 200 pound 6600k which at stock is 3.5ghz. And I'm on 4.8ghz and rising. One of the cheapest z170 boards and I'm getting great overclocks way above what I was even hoping to get.
> 
> Doesn't seem to me that they're stomping it at all. the 6700k and newer 2011v3 chips might be a bit stomped in terms of how far they can go, but the I5 6600k is the best bang for buck in my opinion.


Stomped as in they block everything but the most expensive CPUs they sell to be able to OC. So you have to get the top i5 or top i7 or Enthusiast series i7s. Got an entry level i5? sorry no OC, got an entry level i7? sorry no OC, ... got an entry level Intel chipset sorry no OC, ...
You either get chipset Zxxx and xxxxK or xxxxX CPU otherwise you can't OC anything much really except that anniversary Pentium = useless and some Skylake UEFI hacks that disabled most of the CPU features...


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Stomped as in they block everything but the most expensive CPUs they sell to be able to OC. So you have to get the top i5 or top i7 or Enthusiast series i7s. Got an entry level i5? sorry no OC, got an entry level i7? sorry no OC, ... got an entry level Intel chipset sorry no OC, ...
> You either get chipset Zxxx and xxxxK or xxxxX CPU otherwise you can't OC anything much really except that anniversary Pentium = useless and some Skylake UEFI hacks that disabled most of the CPU features...


I don't know what you really expect, when everyone would do that in their position, you can't really blame intel or nvidia, look at the market... They are the best...
Low chips are ment to be low chips and ofc high quality chips can and should overclock nice..


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> How exactly? I have a 120 pound Z170A and a 200 pound 6600k which at stock is 3.5ghz. And I'm on 4.8ghz and rising. One of the cheapest z170 boards and I'm getting great overclocks way above what I was even hoping to get.
> 
> Doesn't seem to me that they're stomping it at all. the 6700k and newer 2011v3 chips might be a bit stomped in terms of how far they can go, but the I5 6600k is the best bang for buck in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Stomped as in they block everything but the most expensive CPUs they sell to be able to OC. So you have to get the top i5 or top i7 or Enthusiast series i7s. Got an entry level i5? sorry no OC, got an entry level i7? sorry no OC, ... got an entry level Intel chipset sorry no OC, ...
> You either get chipset Zxxx and xxxxK or xxxxX CPU otherwise you can't OC anything much really except that anniversary Pentium = useless and some Skylake UEFI hacks that disabled most of the CPU features...
Click to expand...

Not to meant ion one of the items disabled with the bios mod are accurate CPU core temp readings which might be important









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Stomped as in they block everything but the most expensive CPUs they sell to be able to OC. So you have to get the top i5 or top i7 or Enthusiast series i7s. Got an entry level i5? sorry no OC, got an entry level i7? sorry no OC, ... got an entry level Intel chipset sorry no OC, ...
> You either get chipset Zxxx and xxxxK or xxxxX CPU otherwise you can't OC anything much really except that anniversary Pentium = useless and some Skylake UEFI hacks that disabled most of the CPU features...


actually you can OC the non K i5's. You can only use BCLK but i've seen a 6300/6400/6500 all get 4.6ghz at least. The K series is called K for a reason as that's the one which is unlocked, similar to the older amd variations we had in the past. So I don't see how that is 'blocked'. No one knew you could even do that right away which is why the 6600k sold a lot more units, then it crept up and a non k 6600/6500 had higher oc's than some 6600k's.

Potentially I could have bought a £100 I5 instead of payinmg £200 and got a 4.4ghz or whatever overclock, but I didn't know you could do that nor do I care as my OC is great on my 6600k.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Stomped as in they block everything but the most expensive CPUs they sell to be able to OC. So you have to get the top i5 or top i7 or Enthusiast series i7s. Got an entry level i5? sorry no OC, got an entry level i7? sorry no OC, ... got an entry level Intel chipset sorry no OC, ...
> You either get chipset Zxxx and xxxxK or xxxxX CPU otherwise you can't OC anything much really except that anniversary Pentium = useless and some Skylake UEFI hacks that disabled most of the CPU features...
> 
> 
> 
> actually you can OC the non K i5's. You can only use BCLK but i've seen a 6300/6400/6500 all get 4.6ghz at least. The K series is called K for a reason as that's the one which is unlocked, similar to the older amd variations we had in the past. So I don't see how that is 'blocked'. No one knew you could even do that right away which is why the 6600k sold a lot more units, then it crept up and a non k 6600/6500 had higher oc's than some 6600k's.
> 
> Potentially I could have bought a £100 I5 instead of payinmg £200 and got a 4.4ghz or whatever overclock, but I didn't know you could do that nor do I care as my OC is great on my 6600k.
Click to expand...

It is blocked bc when the chipset first launched you could overclock the chips using BCLK and a standard bios. Intel has since updated the microcode and stopped this from happening. In order to BCLK overclock non K chips now a modified bios is needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It is blocked bc when the chipset first launched you could overclock the chips using BCLK and a standard bios. Intel has since updated the microcode and stopped this from happening. In order to BCLK overclock non K chips now a modified bios is needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if you don't update your bios it won't. which most don't do. I'm still using the bios from December 2015 there's one new revision but since i'm rock stable it doesn't bother me. if you don't update the bios then it won't stop you overclocking as there is no way for them to directly code that bios to stop it unless it's in a new update.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It is blocked bc when the chipset first launched you could overclock the chips using BCLK and a standard bios. Intel has since updated the microcode and stopped this from happening. In order to BCLK overclock non K chips now a modified bios is needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh derp microcode my bad haha. I thought you meant through the bios, nevermind. this is how far back in technology I am, haven't loooked into anything for ages. Intel/amd can do what they want though, most will choose to buy the K editions anyway


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It is blocked bc when the chipset first launched you could overclock the chips using BCLK and a standard bios. Intel has since updated the microcode and stopped this from happening. In order to BCLK overclock non K chips now a modified bios is needed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> oh derp microcode my bad haha. I thought you meant through the bios, nevermind. this is how far back in technology I am, haven't loooked into anything for ages. Intel/amd can do what they want though, most will choose to buy the K editions anyway
Click to expand...

Haha no problem. I agree most will buy the K CPU anyways I was just explaining what was meant by it being blocked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha no problem. I agree most will buy the K CPU anyways I was just explaining what was meant by it being blocked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


surely if the cpu was already overclocked with the bclk they can't just sent a microcode and then the cpu will go back to normal?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha no problem. I agree most will buy the K CPU anyways I was just explaining what was meant by it being blocked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> surely if the cpu was already overclocked with the bclk they can't just sent a microcode and then the cpu will go back to normal?
Click to expand...

Honestly I have no idea how it worked personally. I bought the K from the start. Didn't start BCLK overclocking non k until I had an issue with my 6700k. Had to download a modded bios to do so. In learning about overclocking non k CPUs I learned that it has been blocked by microcode. How that effects people that do not upgrade bios or had the chip OCed previously I don't know. I would imagine if you stayed on the same bios you should be ok like you originally said but I can't confirm this. Other here are prob much more experienced with this than I am. Hopefully one of them will chime in and fill you in better than I can.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Could you suggest some realworld benchmark that use AVX2 ?
> My score at 5.1Ghz 1.52V benchable but not stable.
> @ 5Ghz score 840.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Wicked, yeah it's too bad Intel is milking just like Nvidia and always disables OC for any part other than the most expensive ones. Long gone are the Intel days where you could OC anything and get good price/performance.
> Scores are really nice, but the UEFI and lost many many features


lol - unless I'm mistaken, that R15 score is a world record!

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_6500/

best I could do with my 6320 and unlock:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - unless I'm mistaken, that R15 score is a world record!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_6500/
> 
> best I could do with my 6320 and unlock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hardware first place you mean, not a world record


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - unless I'm mistaken, that R15 score is a world record!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i5_6500/
> 
> best I could do with my 6320 and unlock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't know what rules HWbot has but even if that score was 100,000 it wouldn't validate with me because most of the CPU features are turned off using a custom UEFI = cheating possible









The whole HWbot is IMHO cheatable.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't know what rules HWbot has but even if that score was 100,000 it wouldn't validate with me because most of the CPU features are turned off using a custom UEFI = cheating possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole HWbot is IMHO cheatable.


That is why there is validations required. To prevent as much as possible from people cheating.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Hardware first place you mean, not a world record


right. Highest score with that processor... which is pretty daaum good! And would be a World Record according to the Hardware list i posted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't know what rules HWbot has but even if that score was 100,000 it wouldn't validate with me because most of the CPU features are turned off using a custom UEFI = cheating possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole HWbot is IMHO cheatable.


Well, it's fairly self consistent. But yes, what many botters call a tweak or exploit, is, IMO, a cheat of sorts. It's not an advance in the hardware, but a way to fudge the test conditions.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Could you suggest some realworld benchmark that use AVX2 ?


I only know Intel XTU uses AVX2 & has a simple benchmark, but not realworld.
Silent Scone mentioned the HWBOT x265 Benchmark, that sounds more useful.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right. Highest score with that processor... which is pretty daaum good! And would be a World Record according to the Hardware list i posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's fairly self consistent. But yes, what many botters call a tweak or exploit, is, IMO, a cheat of sorts. It's not an advance in the hardware, but a way to fudge the test conditions.


The way hwbot words things, a world record is first in the benchmark in the world overall, regardless of hardware.

Ie: fastest cinebench score in the world, not specific to any cores or specific model of cpu(s)

Then first in the world with a specific type of processor, say a quad core, is called a global first place.
Ie: fastest quad core cinebench score

First in the world with a specific model, is considered a hardware first place.

Ie: fastest i5 6500 cinebench score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The way hwbot words things, a world record is first in the benchmark in the world overall, regardless of hardware.
> 
> Ie: fastest cinebench score in the world, not specific to any cores or specific model of cpu(s)
> 
> Then first in the world with a specific type of processor, say a quad core, is called a global first place.
> Ie: fastest quad core cinebench score
> 
> First in the world with a specific model, is considered a hardware first place.
> 
> Ie: fastest i5 6500 cinebench score


well...depends if one ignores the second column in this 6320 CPU benchmark roster.

There's what we call it and what the Bot calls it...
This is how the BOT words it officially - the "World Record". As you call it, then only a quad GPU score counts as a world record... what ever you say boss.

Or it could be a GFP


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't know what rules HWbot has but even if that score was 100,000 it wouldn't validate with me because most of the CPU features are turned off using a custom UEFI = cheating possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole HWbot is IMHO cheatable.


Custom UEFI comes from manufacturer's OC team & doesn't enable you to cheat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Custom UEFI comes from manufacturer's OC team & doesn't enable you to cheat.


the misinformation out there is amazing.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi there ca someone explain me that peack of temperature?
I Runing linx for about 10secounds ....temps are max 60 an sudenly temp rais to 95°C an 2 secounds later if got frozen computer?
i have abourdet just to take the screenshot after the peack!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi there ca someone explain me that peack of temperature?
> I Runing linx for about 10secounds ....temps are max 60 an sudenly temp rais to 95°C an 2 secounds later if got frozen computer?
> i have abourdet just to take the screenshot after the peack!


How are you commanding voltage in the bios? It could be a more stressful area of the program that commanded additional voltage from the CPU which your cooler could not handle. Is it repeatable? Does this happen at the same spot on the program?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## viperguy212

Hey all,

I recently picked up a 6700k and went after it. After a night or so of testing I'm running at 4.6ghz with a Vcore of 1.42. Not the best by far. Here's the catch, after an overnight text with x264 my max temp was only 72 degrees.

I briefly tried x47 at Vcore of 1.45 (as per the guide) and while it did boot it failed on the first loop of x264. I'm using an H100i v2 with SP120's no delid or anything abnormal.

I guess the question I'm asking is can I push it harder? Maybe a 1.46-1.49 vcore to attempt to stabilize 4.7ghz due to my pretty damn good temps?

I have yet to experiment/change: VCCIO, VCCSA, LLC, Blck/Fclk, Ram OC, gpu OC.

Thanks!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi there ca someone explain me that peack of temperature?
> I Runing linx for about 10secounds ....temps are max 60 an sudenly temp rais to 95°C an 2 secounds later if got frozen computer?
> i have abourdet just to take the screenshot after the peack!


That's how LinX works. For the first few seconds it allocates memory, then the calculations start.


----------



## JackCY

Unstable OC. Though you shouldn't run Linpack because that will 90C+ even stock CPUs on water XD Or almost.
I can run Linpack on my CPU because I have proper power limits setup that downclock the CPU under those crazy loads of Linpack.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well...depends if one ignores the second column in this 6320 CPU benchmark roster.
> 
> There's what we call it and what the Bot calls it...
> This is how the BOT words it officially - the "World Record". As you call it, then only a quad GPU score counts as a world record... what ever you say boss.
> 
> Or it could be a GFP


From HWBOT
Quote:


> NOMENCLATURE
> *
> World Record*; A World Record is defined as the best score ever achieved in a specific benchmark application as verified at HWBOT.org by its benchmark rules and regulations at the moment of submitting the benchmark result. A benchmark result is applicable for the World Record terminology only if the benchmark application has HWBOT World Record or Global points enabled. A World Record can be identified by the title of World Record on the benchmark result submission page at HWBOT, three golden tiles on the benchmark submission page, or its inclusion on the official HWBOT World Record table as published at HWBOT*.
> 
> *Global First Place*; A Global First Place is defined as the highest or best benchmark score achieved in a specific global category of a benchmark application ranking as defined by the HWBOT ranking structure, typically but not exclusively by a system's effective calculation core count, and verified by its benchmark rules and regulations at the moment of submitting the benchmark result. A benchmark result is applicable for the Global First Place terminology only if the benchmark application has HWBOT Global points enabled. A Global First Place can be identified by the title of Global First Place on the benchmark result submission page at HWBOT, two golden tiles on the benchmark submission page, or its inclusion on the official HWBOT Global First Place table as published at HWBOT*
> *
> Hardware First Place*; A Hardware First Place is defined as the highest or best benchmark score achieved in a specific hardware category of a benchmark application ranking as defined by the HWBOT ranking structure, typically but not exclusively by a system's effective calculation core count and the specific hardware item, and verified by its benchmark rules and regulations at the moment of submitting the benchmark result. A benchmark result is applicable for the Hardware First Place only if the benchmark application has Hardware points enabled. A Hardware First Place can be identified by the title of Hardware First Place on the benchmark result submission page at HWBOT, or one golden tile on the benchmark submission page.


http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/world_records


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> From HWBOT
> http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/world_records


yeah, I know... and their table is wrong. Not unexpected.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I know... and their table is wrong. Not unexpected.


either way no one is really wrong.


----------



## blackhole2013

Well i backed down my 6700k to 4.7 just using cpu upgrade 100% in bios plus high LLC so my chip turbos up and down not only am i saving electricity it seems to work better than just running it at 4.7 24/7 ..


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well i backed down my 6700k to 4.7 just using cpu upgrade 100% in bios plus high LLC so my chip turbos up and down not only am i saving electricity it seems to work better than just running it at 4.7 24/7 ..


If you run 4.7 on adaptive or even offset voltage with c states and speed step enabled you should have no problem with it throttling down when not in use. I can't say I've been keeping up with all the post perfectly but thought I would throw that out there if you're interested in stay at 4.7.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> either way no one is really wrong.


hey - you driving up to PA in July for that LN2 party?


----------



## crun

Guys, guys, guys

Is it possible I actually won the sillicon lottery?!

It's just a quick test at 1.35V / 4.8GHz and it seems at least semi-stable.










Now to test the performance in OW 

To my surprise, I didn't have to format my PC after changing the platform. (from i5-4670k, after mobo failure). Just installed the ethernet drivers and all seems fine so far


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - you driving up to PA in July for that LN2 party?


Nah, I'm probably not going to make it. It's like a 14hr drive for me.

.....I see you submission on for the Division I competition and im pretty sure only hardware that is available at the start of the competition is allowed.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Guys, guys, guys
> 
> Is it possible I actually won the sillicon lottery?!
> 
> It's just a quick test at 1.35V / 4.8GHz and it seems at least semi-stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to test the performance in OW
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't have to format my PC after changing the platform. (from i5-4670k, after mobo failure). Just installed the ethernet drivers and all seems fine so far


I think fps is too low, which could be an indication its not stable. Hope I'm wrong though


----------



## crun

Yes, you were right for sure. Performance in the game was supbar, I've run Cinebench 11.5 and the score was ~7.7, after increasing the vcore to 1.375 in bios, score jumped to 8.5.

Anyway, seems like this is finally a decent unit! Good change after i5-750 (x36 absolute max), i5-4670k (x44, maybe x45 if you pushed the voltage to the point I was thermal throttling..)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Nah, I'm probably not going to make it. It's like a 14hr drive for me.
> 
> .....I see you submission on for the Division I competition and im pretty sure only hardware that is available at the start of the competition is allowed.


eh, if they delete it, so be it. The "allowed" says broadwell and in the messages .. anyway, no big deal.


----------



## Asus11

doing a 1hr stress test as we speak 4.8ghz @ 1.4v did a dirty quick oc seems stable so far

also tried 5ghz @ 1.45v loaded in windows etc but crashed when bench started running

4.9ghz under 1.45v seems attainable but 4.8ghz under 1.4v seems the way to go


----------



## Flamingo

I managed to get 4.7Ghz @ 1.375V. Although max VCORE used was reported as 1.424V

Is there anyway to limit it? I followed one of the youtube Asrock skylake 6700k guides and set the Vcore to 1.375V fixed and Load Line Callibration to level 1 (which is the strictest)



Cinebench R15, 3dmark physics, 3dmark 2001SE and loop 1 of x264 passed - although close to 90C :[

4.8Ghz @ 1.375V just crashes at Cinebench. I could up the VCORE but Im worried it will wander off into 1.45+ terrirtoty given how 1.375 went to 1.424V


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> I managed to get 4.7Ghz @ 1.375V. Although max VCORE used was reported as 1.424V
> 
> Is there anyway to limit it? I followed one of the youtube Asrock skylake 6700k guides and set the Vcore to 1.375V fixed and Load Line Callibration to level 1 (which is the strictest)
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15, 3dmark physics, 3dmark 2001SE and loop 1 of x264 passed - although close to 90C :[
> 
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.375V just crashes at Cinebench. I could up the VCORE but Im worried it will wander off into 1.45+ terrirtoty given how 1.375 went to 1.424V


Reduce the LLC and it will read more true to what is put into bios. Then you can up the voltage to as high as you are comfortable with without worry of it overshooting.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Reduce the LLC and it will read more true to what is put into bios. Then you can up the voltage to as high as you are comfortable with without worry of it overshooting.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Already at lowest = Level 1




Or should I just disable it?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Reduce the LLC and it will read more true to what is put into bios. Then you can up the voltage to as high as you are comfortable with without worry of it overshooting.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Already at lowest = Level 1
Click to expand...

When I say reduced I mean the effectiveness. Try LLC level 3 and see if it reads closer to what's placed in bios under load.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When I say reduced I mean the effectiveness. Try LLC level 3 and see if it reads closer to what's placed in bios under load.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks, now its max at 1.376V but both x264 and cinebench crash on start of test. Ill steadily increase the voltage now


----------



## Flamingo

So it crashes everytime until I set to 1.425V at bios with LLC level 3.

Ran 1 test of cinebench and passed but noticed the Vcore always drop to 1.344V and then to 1.424 when idle.

Ran another test of cinebench and it crashed.

Is this how its supposed to be working? LLC level 1 seemed most stable and even though highest reported was 1.424V, setting it as such in bios with lvl 3 doesnt help.

Edit: Level 2 is most stable, stayed at 1.424V before and after the test.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flamingo*
> 
> So it crashes everytime until I set to 1.425V at bios with LLC level 3.
> 
> Ran 1 test of cinebench and passed but noticed the Vcore always drop to 1.344V and then to 1.424 when idle.
> 
> Ran another test of cinebench and it crashed.
> 
> Is this how its supposed to be working? LLC level 1 seemed most stable and even though highest reported was 1.424V, setting it as such in bios with lvl 3 doesnt help.
> 
> Edit: Level 2 is most stable, stayed at 1.424V before and after the test.


If you want to use a lower LLC setting, you'll have to raise VCore.

On Asrock LLC1 is the highest, while on Asus, its the complete opposite.


----------



## Flamingo

I think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you want to use a lower LLC setting, you'll have to raise VCore.
> 
> On Asrock LLC1 is the highest, while on Asus, its the complete opposite.


Figured. Temps reached 91C on second loop of x264 and it gave an error. Guess Ill stop now, because of insufficient cooling. Probably need something bigger than a single 120mm radiator


----------



## Asus11

managed to get 4.8ghz @ 1.35v have not tried any lower volts yet

but the lower the better


----------



## Subsider

Quote:


> managed to get 4.8ghz @ 1.35v


Mine isn't as good , My 6700k takes 1.40v and LLC lvl 6 (Asus Maximus hero alpha) for 4.8 need to delid ! temps are good considering though. 28c idle high 40's gamming and ive seen 79-80c stress testing but it don't stay that high very long .


----------



## Lither

Is it best to use manual or offset voltage?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lither*
> 
> Is it best to use manual or offset voltage?


Offset is better but it applies an offset to all speeds meaning it also applies the offset to idle voltages. This can cause instabilities during idle. For this reason it's best to apply adaptive voltage which leaves idle voltage unchanged and applied either a positive or negative offset to the turbo voltage only. Hope this helps.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Benny99

Hey guys

Is 1.28 vcore safe enough to run 24/7 @ 4.5 ghz on a i5 6600k ?

Using a NH-D14 .

This is with LLC level 5 enabled on a Maximus VIII Hero .


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Is 1.28 vcore safe enough to run 24/7 @ 4.5 ghz on a i5 6600k ?
> 
> Using a NH-D14 .
> 
> This is with LLC level 5 enabled on a Maximus VIII Hero .


That voltage is more than safe. Honestly if you have the cooling I would keep going. Most here are running closer to 1.4v as that is still safe for 24/7 unless your cooling is terrible. From the looks I'm willing to bet you can push 4.6 maybe even 4.7 at 1.38 and still be plenty safe for 24/7 usage.

Edit: just saw you posted your cooler. Yeah you are fun running up to 1.38 maybe even 1.4 depending on the temps.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That voltage is more than safe. Honestly if you have the cooling I would keep going. Most here are running closer to 1.4v as that is still safe for 24/7 unless your cooling is terrible. From the looks I'm willing to bet you can push 4.6 maybe even 4.7 at 1.38 and still be plenty safe for 24/7 usage.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Fair enough.

Yeah my cooling is up to the task.

4.4ghz needed 1.23 vcore which is nice.

In terms of tests i used Realbench 4 hr and the X264 Stability test 8 hr 50 loops 16T normal priority.


----------



## superkyle1721

What kind of load temps are you hitting with that voltage?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What kind of load temps are you hitting with that voltage?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


In realbench @ 4.5ghz 51-56 @ 1.28 vcore.

Less in the x264 test.

It also now winter in Sydney Aus so that helps but it doesnt get that cold though


----------



## kcuestag

Currently running 4.6GHz on my i7 6700k using 1.376v.

Summer is here already and temps are getting hot, so far reaching 75-80ºC while playing demmanding games like Battlefield 4 (Multiplayer), should I be worried or are those still within safe ranges for 24/7 use?


----------



## superkyle1721

80C is pushing it. I try to keep temps at a maximum of 70C but everyone is different. Most likely you will not experience any degredation atx at those temps but it is always wise to yield on the safe side a bit. What are you ambient temps and what cooler are you using? Also what type of thermal paste?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 80C is pushing it. I try to keep temps at a maximum of 70C but everyone is different. Most likely you will not experience any degredation atx at those temps but it is always wise to yield on the safe side a bit. What are you ambient temps and what cooler are you using? Also what type of thermal paste?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Ambient aren't high at all right now, about 24ºC in my room, using a Corsair H110i GT (Both fans at ~1000-1100rpm to keep it quiet), and using MX-4 thermal paste.

Using both fans as exhaust, might just swap them to intake as that may be the reason why temps are that high.


----------



## Lither

I'm using Asus Maximus motherboard to overclock but which level (1-8) of LLC should I use?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 80C is pushing it. I try to keep temps at a maximum of 70C but everyone is different. Most likely you will not experience any degredation atx at those temps but it is always wise to yield on the safe side a bit. What are you ambient temps and what cooler are you using? Also what type of thermal paste?
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient aren't high at all right now, about 24ºC in my room, using a Corsair H110i GT (Both fans at ~1000-1100rpm to keep it quiet), and using MX-4 thermal paste.
> 
> Using both fans as exhaust, might just swap them to intake as that may be the reason why temps are that high.
Click to expand...

Yeah I would do that. I'm running an h100i v2 and my temps never exceed around 60 at 4.875 1.4+ V.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lither*
> 
> I'm using Asus Maximus motherboard to overclock but which level (1-8) of LLC should I use?


Use level 5

Always destroying exergy


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I would do that. I'm running an h100i v2 and my temps never exceed around 60 at 4.875 1.4+ V.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


IIRC your chip was delidded, so better temps


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I would do that. I'm running an h100i v2 and my temps never exceed around 60 at 4.875 1.4+ V.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC your chip was delidded, so better temps
Click to expand...

Very true. I was simply using it as a guide. The delid may account for up to 10C max but def. not 20C with a smaller cooler.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very true. I was simply using it as a guide. The delid may account for up to 10C max but def. not 20C with a smaller cooler.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


can ur chip hit 5ghz?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very true. I was simply using it as a guide. The delid may account for up to 10C max but def. not 20C with a smaller cooler.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> can ur chip hit 5ghz?
Click to expand...

It can boot at 5 with like 1.48-1.49V but that's more than I want to run. And any kind of load kills it. 4.9 even is actually not 100% stable. Right up to 4.9 I hit a hard wall

Always destroying exergy


----------



## terranigma73

Been testing a 6600k overclock for a bit, doing x264 stability testing @ 4.5ghz at 1.264v, and 3 hours in x264 freezes a few times, stalling frame encoding with cores dropping to 0% load.
I assume thgat means x264 encounters errors/crashes thus the OC isn't stable?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It can boot at 5 with like 1.48-1.49V but that's more than I want to run. And any kind of load kills it. 4.9 even is actually not 100% stable. Right up to 4.9 I hit a hard wall
> 
> Always destroying exergy


got mine stable atm @ 49 49 48 48 1.35v

it can boot in @ 5ghz at 1.45v which ive tried and benching makes it bsod

4.9 on all cores think i could get that under 1.45v easy and probs change first 2 cores to 5ghz but I cba atm plus its extra volts and heat

@ 1.35v im pretty happy but will try 50 50 49 49 soon enough


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It can boot at 5 with like 1.48-1.49V but that's more than I want to run. And any kind of load kills it. 4.9 even is actually not 100% stable. Right up to 4.9 I hit a hard wall
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> got mine stable atm @ 49 49 48 48 1.35v
> 
> it can boot in @ 5ghz at 1.45v which ive tried and benching makes it bsod
> 
> 4.9 on all cores think i could get that under 1.45v easy and probs change first 2 cores to 5ghz but I cba atm plus its extra volts and heat
> 
> @ 1.35v im pretty happy but will try 50 50 49 49 soon enough
Click to expand...

That's a good chip. I haven't tried split core frequencies yet. Might try it out. Typically I just keep all cores equal and use BCLK to find the sweet spot between the steps. What are you using to stress test?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That's a good chip. I haven't tried split core frequencies yet. Might try it out. Typically I just keep all cores equal and use BCLK to find the sweet spot between the steps. What are you using to stress test?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


eek it just crashed in BF4 after awhile bsod 124

maybe it doesn't like per core in games hmmm

all I did in Bios was change multiplier and voltage thats it

im sure there must be other means to get more stable clock

I use Asus realbench H264 10 passes and the stress test for 15 mins


----------



## crun

Why the max VID according to HWmonitor is 1.268V? Bios setting is 1.375V/LLC5 (Asus)



Even though it seems to be stable at x48 (x44 uncore), I have a feeling it is underperforming a little bit. e.g. Cinebench R15 - 768, AIDA64 Queen - 44400. Can it be because I am temporarily running on single 4GB 2133/CL15 stick?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun*
> 
> Why the max VID according to HWmonitor is 1.268V? Bios setting is 1.375V/LLC5 (Asus)
> 
> Even though it seems to be stable at x48 (x44 uncore), I have a feeling it is underperforming a little bit. e.g. Cinebench R15 - 768, AIDA64 Queen - 44400. Can it be because I am temporarily running on single 4GB 2133/CL15 stick?


VID and Vcore are two different things. VID is basically the voltage being commanded by the chip. Vcore is the voltage applied to the chip. When you change the voltage in bios you are changing the Vcore voltage. You need to use either CPU-z or HWinfo to see the Vcore. I much prefer HWinfo as it shows a lot of great statistics to monitor when trying to overclock.

Also yes the 4GB will lower your bench scores

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Asus11

reverted back to my stable 4.8ghz @ 1.35v

is it normal for HWinfo to show Vcore @ 1.36v


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> reverted back to my stable 4.8ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> is it normal for HWinfo to show Vcore @ 1.36v


What do you mean? As in showing 1.36 despite being set to 1.35 in bios? If so then yes that's normal.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What do you mean? As in showing 1.36 despite being set to 1.35 in bios? If so then yes that's normal.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


yeh 1.35v in bios shows 1.36v in HWinfo

thats all good then


----------



## Tcoppock

How is mine? 1.260V 4.5GHZ


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine is 4.5GHz @ 1.27V


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I ended up backing down to 4.4Ghz @ 1.21v. I'd rather have lower temps/voltage over a higher overclock. I don't even notice the difference in everyday usage so when I bench I'll load my 4.7Ghz profile. Temps at 4.4Ghz are a cool 46C at 100% load









Gotta love the delidded life!

Just finished transferring everything over to the new case last night.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I ended up backing down to 4.4Ghz @ 1.21v. I'd rather have lower temps/voltage over a higher overclock. I don't even notice the difference in everyday usage so when I bench I'll load my 4.7Ghz profile. Temps at 4.4Ghz are a cool 46C at 100% load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the delidded life!
> 
> Just finished transferring everything over to the new case last night.


Looks good! Nice and clean custom loop. I like it.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Looks good! Nice and clean custom loop. I like it.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks! I managed to fit a UT60 360mm on the bottom, an ST30 240mm on the front, and an XT45 420mm up top. Love this case! I was using a Primochill Wet Bench for two years, but really started missing the clean look of a true case. I'm back baby


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Looks good! Nice and clean custom loop. I like it.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I managed to fit a UT60 360mm on the bottom, an ST30 240mm on the front, and an XT45 420mm up top. Love this case! I was using a Primochill Wet Bench for two years, but really started missing the clean look of a true case. I'm back baby
Click to expand...

Tons of rads for a single gpu...plan to sli? Or just want to keep things icy

Always destroying exergy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Tons of rads for a single gpu...plan to sli? Or just want to keep things icy
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Just going for the overkill! I scored the 360mm and the 240mm really cheap used and bought the 420mm new. This 980 Ti is enough to max everything I play at 1440p so no plans to go SLI anytime soon. As the old saying goes... "smoke 'em if you got 'em!" GPU temps don't go over 41C and CPU doesn't go over 46C. I made the mistake of trying out water cooling a couple years ago. Now I'll never go back!

Always destroying energy


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Just going for the overkill! I scored the 360mm and the 240mm really cheap used and bought the 420mm new. This 980 Ti is enough to max everything I play at 1440p so no plans to go SLI anytime soon. As the old saying goes... "smoke 'em if you got 'em!" GPU temps don't go over 41C and CPU doesn't go over 46C. I made the mistake of trying out water cooling a couple years ago. Now I'll never go back!
> 
> Always destroying energy


dam 3 rads for cpu/gpu haha

atleast you got cool temps

max I get is 57c gpu/65c cpu

cpu @ 4.8 gpu @ 1.274v only off 1 single 240mm


----------



## Damasterjj

Damasterjj
CPU: 6600K, I don't know batch
Multiplier: 45
BLCK: 100.1
Freq. 4507
Cache: 4404
UEFI Vcore: Auto
Vcore: min .416V, typical idle .848V, prime 95 1.280V
FLCK: 1
Cooling: Cryorig H7

Stability:
24/7 settings for the past 2 months.
100+ hours of gaming like Grand theft auto 5, Shadow of Mordor, Street fighter 5
20 minutes prime 95 27.9 & 28.5

GSKILL
freq 3467 16-18-18
Voltage: Auto

Motherboard: Asrock z170 Pro4
LLC: Auto


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Damasterjj
> CPU: 6600K, I don't know batch
> Multiplier: 45
> BLCK: 100.1
> Freq. 4507
> Cache: 4404
> UEFI Vcore: Auto
> Vcore: min .416V, typical idle .848V, prime 95 1.280V
> FLCK: 1
> Cooling: Cryorig H7
> 
> Stability:
> 24/7 settings for the past 2 months.
> 100+ hours of gaming like Grand theft auto 5, Shadow of Mordor, Street fighter 5
> 20 minutes prime 95 27.9 & 28.5
> 
> GSKILL
> freq 3467 16-18-18
> Voltage: Auto
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock z170 Pro4
> LLC: Auto


Sorry mate, but not what's required for the chart. You need to complete *one* of the following requirements to be charted.

_Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
Prime v27.9 3 hours
IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours_


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dam 3 rads for cpu/gpu haha
> 
> atleast you got cool temps
> 
> max I get is 57c gpu/65c cpu
> 
> cpu @ 4.8 gpu @ 1.274v only off 1 single 240mm


What voltage you using for the 4.8 Ghz OC?


----------



## Flamingo

I tried 1.4V @ 4.6Ghz and ran x264

By the time it reached 15% the CPU was already at 83C.

I touched the rad and it was slightly warmer. By the time the test reached 85% (CPU was 87C by then), the radiator was warm.

Is it normal for the radiator to take such a long time to get warm? (have 2xGT attached to it - 120mm).

*Edit: Ran test with fans off, and it got warm faster. So its working lol.*


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Sorry mate, but not what's required for the chart. You need to complete *one* of the following requirements to be charted.
> 
> _Prime v28.7 1 hour
> OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
> Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
> Prime v27.9 3 hours
> IBT 3 hours
> x264 16T 5 hours
> Realbench 5 hours_


I couldn't figure out how to run x264 16T, prime 95 is little hot for my liking.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to run x264 14T, prime 95 is little hot for my liking.


Double click the batch file then type :

Log name : whatever you want to call the log file then press enter

Loops : type number of the loops to run press enter (example 50)

Threads : type 16 press enter

Priority : type normal press enter

Test will now start.

easy peasy


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny99*
> 
> Double click the batch file then type :
> 
> Log name : whatever you want to call the log file then press enter
> 
> Loops : type number of the loops to run press enter (example 50)
> 
> Threads : type 16 press enter
> 
> Priority : type normal press enter
> 
> Test will now start.
> 
> easy peasy


thanks, it work


----------



## Benny99

Np


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Damasterjj
> CPU: 6600K, I don't know batch
> Multiplier: 45
> BLCK: 100.1
> Freq. 4507
> Cache: 4404
> UEFI Vcore: Auto
> Vcore: min .416V, typical idle .848V, prime 95 1.280V
> FLCK: 1
> Cooling: Cryorig H7
> 
> Stability:
> 24/7 settings for the past 2 months.
> 100+ hours of gaming like Grand theft auto 5, Shadow of Mordor, Street fighter 5
> 20 minutes prime 95 27.9 & 28.5
> 
> GSKILL
> freq 3467 16-18-18
> Voltage: Auto
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock z170 Pro4
> LLC: Auto


What software are you reading Vcore with?
Normally auto Vcore is discouraged because it usually puts too much voltage, but yours its very nice below 1.30 even for Prime95


----------



## JackCY

x264, huh? I think darkwizzie set it up so that you can just enter enter enter... and it uses his preferred defaults. Which for i5 would probably be 8 threads but it doesn't really matter if you run 8 or 16 even on i7.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> x264, huh? I think darkwizzie set it up so that you can just enter enter enter... and it uses his preferred defaults. Which for i5 would probably be 8 threads but it doesn't really matter if you run 8 or 16 even on i7.


Yeah you are right









It defaults to 16 T on my i5 .


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Can anyone recommend me good cpu cooler, not air, i have the T4 from cooler master. What i need is something to save me space as well throw hot air out in the back exaust, so my gpu don't get overheat by the hot air in the case, ty in advance. My friends from America can buy it for me, that's why i'm in a hurry.


----------



## BUDAFILMS

@Darkwizzie

Hi!
Congrats for your work.

Reading a lot this fantastic thread, I consider important add in the beguining, a comparative chart about what means 100 Mhz in Skylake vs 100 Mhz Haswell and Ivy Bridge. Lot of users here are confusing that more numbers with processors from the past mean better results with technology of the present. For example (this are not a valid numbers) 100 Mhz in Skylake means 125 Mhz in Haswell.

Other think I consider very important is to add in the chart, maybe not mandatory as other values, a column with temps. I understand that temps are subjetive, I mean, each user decide where to go. But maybe : ambient (Celsius) and Package can give a better idea " Where am I".

This thread is amaizing a very usefull.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> What software are you reading Vcore with?
> Normally auto Vcore is discouraged because it usually puts too much voltage, but yours its very nice below 1.30 even for Prime95


HWmonitor, fixed vcore seem to have higher idle temps & power draw.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me good cpu cooler, not air, i have the T4 from cooler master. What i need is something to save me space as well throw hot air out in the back exaust, so my gpu don't get overheat by the hot air in the case, ty in advance. My friends from America can buy it for me, that's why i'm in a hurry.


If you are looking for AIO coolers the h100i V2 is a very good cooler for the money however it is a 240mm cooler. If you are sticking with 120mm the H80i is a decent choice as it is ran in push pull to help compensate for the reduced fin area some. Hope this help!

Always destroying exergy


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> HWmonitor, fixed vcore seem to have higher idle temps & power draw.


Hi can you check Vcore again using hwinfo64? I remember hwmonitor may be showing Vin which is different from Vcore

In the OP (1st post) there is a pic of hwinfo64 showing Vcore, look under the section Information Before Overclocking.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi can you check Vcore again using hwinfo64? I remember hwmonitor may be showing Vin which is different from Vcore
> 
> In the OP (1st post) there is a pic of hwinfo64 showing Vcore, look under the section Information Before Overclocking.


I'll be home in 8 hours. I'll let you know


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you are looking for AIO coolers the h100i V2 is a very good cooler for the money however it is a 240mm cooler. If you are sticking with 120mm the H80i is a decent choice as it is ran in push pull to help compensate for the reduced fin area some. Hope this help!
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks, i think H80i is the right for me, i don't overclock so much just 4.5 but i need it to save me space in the case so i think it's a good choice mate.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi can you check Vcore again using hwinfo64? I remember hwmonitor may be showing Vin which is different from Vcore
> 
> In the OP (1st post) there is a pic of hwinfo64 showing Vcore, look under the section Information Before Overclocking.


I got same reading max is still 1.280V on prime 95 28.9.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> I got same reading max is still 1.280V on prime 95 28.9.


Wow very nice auto Vcore


----------



## Riffraf

Username: Riffraf
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: x45
Core Frequency: 4500
Cache Frequency: 3500
VID: 1.174v
Vcore in UEFI: offset 0.095v
Vcore: 0.336 IDLE - 1.252-1.296 Full LOAD
FCLK: 800mhz
Cooling Solution: Nondelid - 212Evo 2x Noctua PP
Stability Test: 28.7 1.5h - 4 workers BLEND
Batch Number: Need to find the box in the atic
Ram Speed: 16gb (4x4) Kingston predator 2133 15-15-15-36 1.2v @ 2666 14-14-14-35 1.2v
Ram Voltage: both Default
Motherboard: Gigabyte 170z D3H
LLC Setting: AUTO



Are the voltages allright for 24/7 and can i consider this stable or more testing needed

Thanks
Riffraf


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Wow very nice auto Vcore


finishing up my x264 stress test,

what is VID it says 1.360 but vcore is 1.264 during x264 stress test


----------



## Damasterjj

Username: damasterjj
CPU Model: 6600K

Base Clock: 100.1
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4507
Cache Frequency: 4404
Vcore in UEFI: Auto
Vcore:
Min: .416
Average idle: .848
Max: 1.280
FCLK: 8
Cooling Solution: Cryorig H7 not delid
Stability Test: x264 16T 5 hours, max temp 69C

Batch Number: I don't know.
Ram Speed: 3467 16-18-18-38
Ram Voltage: Auto
Motherboard: Asrock Z170 Pro 4
LLC Setting: Auto

Misc Comments:
Normal usage temp usually under 50C
3D Gaming temp with additional heat from graphic card usually under 63C
Max VID during prime 95 & x264 is 1.365V ?
I've been using this setting for more than 2 months


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> 
> Username: Riffraf
> CPU Model: 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: x45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 3500
> VID: 1.174v
> Vcore in UEFI: offset 0.095v
> Vcore: 0.336 IDLE - 1.252-1.296 Full LOAD
> FCLK: 800mhz
> Cooling Solution: Nondelid - 212Evo 2x Noctua PP
> Stability Test: 28.7 1.5h - 4 workers BLEND
> Batch Number: Need to find the box in the atic
> Ram Speed: 16gb (4x4) Kingston predator 2133 15-15-15-36 1.2v @ 2666 14-14-14-35 1.2v
> Ram Voltage: both Default
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 170z D3H
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> Are the voltages allright for 24/7 and can i consider this stable or more testing needed
> 
> Thanks
> Riffraf


Voltage is just fine. You could easily add another .1V and be fine for 24/7 usage easily. If you do add more volts I wouldn't use prime to stress test I would use x264. More realistic load and not as much heat.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## kcuestag

Noticed temps are too high for 24/7 use at 4.6GHz on my 6700k due to summer arriving (anywhere from 70ºC to 75ºC), so I thought I'd drop it to 4.4GHz as I like keeping it below 70ºC.

So far, at 4.4GHz I've managed to get it as low as 1.232v according to CPU-Z (4.6GHz needed 1.36v, huge difference? Not sure if that's normal, not that big jump on my previous 4790k, 3930k or 2600k) and currently stress testing with x264 from this guide (16 threads, normal priority).

Is that a good voltage for 4.4GHz, or just average?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Noticed temps are too high for 24/7 use at 4.6GHz on my 6700k due to summer arriving (anywhere from 70ºC to 75ºC), so I thought I'd drop it to 4.4GHz as I like keeping it below 70ºC.
> 
> So far, at 4.4GHz I've managed to get it as low as 1.232v according to CPU-Z (4.6GHz needed 1.36v, huge difference? Not sure if that's normal, not that big jump on my previous 4790k, 3930k or 2600k) and currently stress testing with x264 from this guide (16 threads, normal priority).
> 
> Is that a good voltage for 4.4GHz, or just average?


I have that huge leap between 4.4Ghz and 4.6Ghz also. 4.4Ghz is 1.21v and 4.6 is 1.35v. I just stay at 4.4Ghz because I don't think the extra voltage is worth 200Mhz. I'm pretty sure that leap is very common with these chips. Luckily I'm water cooled and delidded so Even when my room is warm I'm still seeing temps of 46C at 4.4Ghz. At 4.6Ghz the temps go up to 56C when the room is warm.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I have that huge leap between 4.4Ghz and 4.6Ghz also. 4.4Ghz is 1.21v and 4.6 is 1.35v. I just stay at 4.4Ghz because I don't think the extra voltage is worth 200Mhz. I'm pretty sure that leap is very common with these chips. Luckily I'm water cooled and delidded so Even when my room is warm I'm still seeing temps of 46C at 4.4Ghz. At 4.6Ghz the temps go up to 56C when the room is warm.


Good to know it's not just me, I guess I'll be keeping it at 4.4GHz at least until summer is over, way too much of a voltage jump for 200MHz, plus average of 10ºC difference too.


----------



## Swimmableabyss

LLC settings on that motherboard can only be changed using + or - on the numpad. by using + or minus it will toggle between auto, standard, and extreme. extreme or auto would be the only viable options. i believe standard is 0% LLC but im not positive.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Can someone experienced recommend me good thermal paste for my 6700k with the Corsair H80i or in the coirsair box there is a paste that is good enough? I preffer to put the best possible.. thank you


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Can someone experienced recommend me good thermal paste for my 6700k with the Corsair H80i or in the coirsair box there is a paste that is good enough? I preffer to put the best possible.. thank you


Gelid GC Extreme, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut...
http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## JackCY

I use Gelid Extreme but some of the pastes from coolers like Thermalright aren't bad either, dunno about Corsair's.


----------



## Enterprise24

A very quick comparison in AVX and AVX2 performance of my stock i5-6500 vs @ 5Ghz.

I use win 10 which I use normally for this test. Don't tweak anything like boot in diagnostic mode or close background process.

x264 (AVX) i5-6500 stock with RAM 3333Mhz CL15-17-17-35-2T = 20.03FPS



x264 (AVX) i5-6500 @ 5Ghz with RAM 3333Mhz CL15-17-17-35-2T = 29.88FPS



x265 (AVX2) i5-6500 stock with RAM 3333Mhz CL15-17-17-35-2T = 14.52FPS



x265 (AVX2) i5-6500 @ 5Ghz with RAM 3333Mhz CL15-17-17-35-2T = 11.56FPS



So AVX performance is normal like 6600K OC but AVX2 performance is terrible. Even 5Ghz is slower than stock (3.3Ghz).


----------



## JackCY

If AVX works at all on your CPU mobo combo since you may have a moded UEFI that disables advanced CPU features to enable the OC blocked by Intel.


----------



## terranigma73

Username: T_erranigma73_
CPU Model: _Core i5 6600k_
Base Clock: _100_
Core Multiplier: _46x_
Core Frequency: _4600_
Cache Frequency: _3900_
Vcore in UEFI: _1.310_
Vcore: _1.312_
FCLK: _1Ghz (was set to 800mhz on this mobo by default)_
Cooling Solution: _Scythe fuma, two Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans push pull on both oustides ( did not fit in the middle)_
Stability Test: _Custom X264 stability test v2.06 16 threads 32 loops normal priorty._
Batch Number: _L603F536_
Ram Speed: _2400 16-16-16 (Default for the RAM I have (Crucial Ballistix Sport LT_
Ram Voltage: _1.2v ram voltage, VCCIO etc default._
Motherboard: _Asrock Z170M Extreme4_
LLC Setting: _set to LLC 1 as per instructions for Asrock boards_


x264-log_4.6Ghz1.310vuefi.rtf 3k .rtf file


Ran x264 test for 5 hours temps only barely passed 60c on 2 cores fora small portion of the time. Ambient temps 19-21c roughly, ran the test in the morning before the real heat hits heh.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Can someone experienced recommend me good thermal paste for my 6700k with the Corsair H80i or in the coirsair box there is a paste that is good enough? I preffer to put the best possible.. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Gelid GC Extreme, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut...
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/
Click to expand...

I believe the link answered your own question. The absolute best right now is thermal grizzly and it is what I use for my CPU with h100i V2. It is expensive per gram however. The best paste with good value is gelid. Temps will be a degree or two warmer but for the same price as grizzly you get 3 times as much.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## JackCY

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-18.html

I have used stock cooler paste from Thermalright which to me seemed to be the Chill Factor 3 or similar so my use of Gelid GC Extreme didn't see some crazy better temperatures. But if your cooler comes with a "poor" paste you might want to buy a different one, hopefully better one. What helps more than any paste is pressure especially on the crappy Intel nondelid IHS.

Is the 0.2C worth the Kryonaut price? Nah.


----------



## Riffraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Voltage is just fine. You could easily add another .1V and be fine for 24/7 usage easily. If you do add more volts I wouldn't use prime to stress test I would use x264. More realistic load and not as much heat.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thank you sir.

Rep added


----------



## nYnxoxo

I just recently started messing with my 6600K and today I managed to hit 4,5GHz @ 1,25vcore. Im not that experienced at overclocking but could it be that I got really lucky with my CPU? Ran Prime95 for one hour and it stayed stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> Thx.


ur welcome!


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/67E90527-9CD7-400B-871F-31B4EC601FBF.jpg.html
> 
> look what just showed up at work! looking forward to seeing how well this overclocks.


Always love the smell of the new hardware! Congrats!







What video card/s you use?
My 6700k get's 4.5Mhz ez with auto voltage (air) I am waiting for the H80i hydro corsair to see how much i can go higher.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Congrats! Try 4.5 @ 1.27V LLC level 6


----------



## Guinsoona

*Question 1:* Does anyone know why my vcore value in HWmonitor is always half of what it actually is? e.g 1.45vcore appears as 0.72vcore in HWmonitor?

*Question 2:* Which one do I trust, VID or Vcore? My vcore is currently set to 1.47v in Bios, LLC7 (Rog Maximus VIII). Not sure if I should push higher because the VID seems to be abit low..

Any insights would be helpful as I've been meddling around with this i5 for the past couple of months, and everything I've tested to this point suggests that I have one of the ****tiest batch.


----------



## superkyle1721

Vcore is what you should believe. Vid is the voltage the processor is asking for while the Vcore is the voltage being supplied to the processor. Ignore Vid and focus only on Vcore.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Zaen

@Guinsoona Trust Vcore.

Vid is what CPU is requesting and is no longer the value to watch out for, at least in this CPU Gen Intel went back to the old ways. What you setting in BIOS is Vcore. In your screenshots seems you running 1.472Vcore for 108x43. Also check if you have fixed voltage or adaptive set in BIOS, the last one will varie according to load on CPU, the first.. well it's fixed on what you set wtv the load.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Guinsoona Trust Vcore.
> 
> Vid is what CPU is requesting and is no longer the value to watch out for, at least in this CPU Gen Intel went back to the old ways. What you setting in BIOS is Vcore. In your screenshots seems you running 1.472Vcore for 108x43. Also check if you have fixed voltage or adaptive set in BIOS, the last one will varie according to load on CPU, the first.. well it's fixed on what you set wtv the load.


False, what you see as Vcore in UEFI isn't true core voltage but they are indirectly related, anyway the true core voltage is about 0.1-0.2V lower due to integrated LDOs in the CPU. What you setup in UEFI is in fact a Vccin not Vcore but the board makers just named it Vcore so people get their heads over it.
14nm transistors at 1.4V+ would be a nice fried pancake.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Always love the smell of the new hardware! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What video card/s you use?
> My 6700k get's 4.5Mhz ez with auto voltage (air) I am waiting for the H80i hydro corsair to see how much i can go higher.


Thanks! I'm using a single 980 Ti at the moment, waiting for AIB 1070's to launch so I can pick up a couple for SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Congrats! Try 4.5 @ 1.27V LLC level 6


Thanks!


----------



## Denca

I managed to overclock it to 4.5Ghz with vcore on 1.312. Max temperatures were 74 degress on my hottest core while others were around 71 to 73. I tried a test with HT on and temperatures on my hottest core went above 80 and stabilized at around 83 degrees. I also tried going to 4.6 but the voltage required was too high for my Noctua which was around 1.380.


----------



## kayan

I just got a 6700k and swapped to an air cooler (NH-D15S). What should I start with for overclocking? Auto voltage gets up to 1.4, ew.... Stock settings max out temps around 72ish C.


----------



## DONGOTTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I just got a 6700k and swapped to an air cooler (NH-D15S). What should I start with for overclocking? Auto voltage gets up to 1.4, ew.... Stock settings max out temps around 72ish C.


The Noctua does pretty good on mine even tho I run all stock settings.

Can do 4.7-4.8 at 1.4'ish volts with max temp around 68. I'm delidded though.

I'm kinda in the same boat as you, except I need to figure out how low on volts I should be at for 4ghz


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> False, what you see as Vcore in UEFI isn't true core voltage but they are indirectly related, anyway the true core voltage is about 0.1-0.2V lower due to integrated LDOs in the CPU. What you setup in UEFI is in fact a Vccin not Vcore but the board makers just named it Vcore so people get their heads over it.
> 14nm transistors at 1.4V+ would be a nice fried pancake.


Wow that's interesting, do these "integrated LDO's" provide some voltage regulation? Is this why Haswell "safe voltage" was lower because what you set in the bios is the true core voltage, due to the FIVR?


----------



## JackCY

Yeah the LDOs are like FIVR was on Haswell. But so little is known and written about it it's hard to find, you really gotta dig it out, so they went with calling it Vcore in UEFI since they are related but IMHO there is additional stabilization on the CPU itself which reduces the voltage a little so little that it couldn't be done with FIVR. Yes on Haswell you would set Vccin for the FIVR and then Vcore which the FIVR would convert to. Now you can only set the "Vcore" you feed to the CPU where LDOs drop it and stabilize it automatically to a lower true Vcore.
There are articles and podcasts about it. Another is the presence of many capacitors on the underside and the fact that 22nm wouldn't handle so high Vcores with so good power consumption people feed now to 14nm so there is an obvious hidden V drop. My guess is the drop is about 0.2V. Which was the lowest limit FIVR could do before, I use 0.3V on my FIVR to not run into issues. Intel doesn't really talk about the LDOs much since it's too technical for their marketing department


----------



## abctoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah the LDOs are like FIVR was on Haswell. But so little is known and written about it it's hard to find, you really gotta dig it out, so they went with calling it Vcore in UEFI since they are related but IMHO there is additional stabilization on the CPU itself which reduces the voltage a little so little that it couldn't be done with FIVR. Yes on Haswell you would set Vccin for the FIVR and then Vcore which the FIVR would convert to. Now you can only set the "Vcore" you feed to the CPU where LDOs drop it and stabilize it automatically to a lower true Vcore.
> There are articles and podcasts about it. Another is the presence of many capacitors on the underside and the fact that 22nm wouldn't handle so high Vcores with so good power consumption people feed now to 14nm so there is an obvious hidden V drop. My guess is the drop is about 0.2V. Which was the lowest limit FIVR could do before, I use 0.3V on my FIVR to not run into issues. Intel doesn't really talk about the LDOs much since it's too technical for their marketing department


Very interesting! Makes me feel better running at 1.4vcore


----------



## Ex0duS5150

LinX-0.6.6 (11.3.3) test saw the highest temps even hotter than prime95.. You want to see how hot it can get? Use LinX, 20 passes..

Link to the forum thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?201670-LinX-A-simple-Linpack-interface/page37&s=78c26245a5bbdd371014bc0153f41387

Link to the Download: https://www.mediafire.com/?s7sufl664nm5omn


----------



## Tcoppock

Ran 20 LinX.
Temps are ok I think.


----------



## Guinsoona

So after trying everything.. I need a minimum of 1.46v to keep stable at 4.6ghz. Is this considered a bad chip (6600k)?


----------



## Ottesen

When you guys bench with x264... you use high priority ?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> When you guys bench with x264... you use high priority ?


Use normal priority. Read the first post for more details on why.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Use normal priority. Read the first post for more details on why.


Thank you good sir ! I've read it but must be blind


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> So after trying everything.. I need a minimum of 1.46v to keep stable at 4.6ghz. Is this considered a bad chip (6600k)?


IIRC the 50% of the chips land in the [email protected] judging by your above post you will be stable at [email protected] so I would say it is a slightly below average chip to be honest.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Thank you good sir ! I've read it but must be blind


No problem


----------



## Ottesen

Different question, i got my 6700k and gigabyte mobo 2 dags ago, been trying to overclock a tad. Thought i had a really really good
chip but seems its only ok. I'm getting 4,7 at 1,356-1,368v load in windows... HOWEVER i suddenly go a annoying problem. My BCLK is 99,63mhz and i can't
get it to 100mhz again... even if i manually sett it to 100 its 99,63.

Didn't even help to clear cmos... also shows 99,63mhz in bios.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Different question, i got my 6700k and gigabyte mobo 2 dags ago, been trying to overclock a tad. Thought i had a really really good
> chip but seems its only ok. I'm getting 4,7 at 1,356-1,368v load in windows... HOWEVER i suddenly go a annoying problem. My BCLK is 99,63mhz and i can't
> get it to 100mhz again... even if i manually sett it to 100 its 99,63.
> 
> Didn't even help to clear cmos... also shows 99,63mhz in bios.


What board? Might have to wait on a new BIOS. Since it's Gigabyte you might have to wait on a "beta" BIOS. Usually they are posted at tweaktown Gigabyte forum by Stasio but the forums have been down a few days...
Otherwise update to the newest BIOS you can find or reflash the BIOS with the current version. It's possible the BIOS got corrupted.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What board? Might have to wait on a new BIOS. Since it's Gigabyte you might have to wait on a "beta" BIOS. Usually they are posted at tweaktown Gigabyte forum by Stasio but the forums have been down a few days...
> Otherwise update to the newest BIOS you can find or reflash the BIOS with the current version. It's possible the BIOS got corrupted.


Good call, i have the newest bios but i re-flashed it... problem solved







Thanks bud


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Good call, i have the newest bios but i re-flashed it... problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud


Glad to hear it. I have a few Gigabyte boards and sometimes a reflash does the trick.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've had to reflash my M8H a few times when things got weird. Mostly self inflicted, trying to find max OC


----------



## Ottesen

Yet another question tho haha









Having some issues with my overclock, it easily enters windows and crashes during gaming or "medium" stresstests...
Also tried the auto overclock with was not stable... I'm not new to overclocking but something is messing with me.

Is the 6700k very sensitive towards using vccio and system agent volt ? For instance, if i only adjust core voltage to say 1,27v at 4,6ghz it
takes the x264 bench 2-4 loops, but if i increase the voltage to say 1,32v it still crashes... Same with higher clocks, doesn't seem to help to
just increase the core voltage. Anything i'm missing here ?


----------



## dlewbell

I'd like to be added.

*Username:* Dlewbell
*CPU Model:* i5-6600K
*Base Clock:* 100
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency:* 4.6
*Cache Frequency:* 3.5
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.310
*Vcore:* 1.296
*FCLK:* 1
*Cooling Solution:* Phanteks PH-TC14PE, Phanteks Paste, Fans @ 1.5% PWM/C
*Stability Test:* Prime95 v28.7, Build 1, Small FFTs Torture Test, 1 Hour
*Batch Number:* No idea, don't have box.
*Ram Speed:* XMP 3000 15-17-17-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.35V
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z170
*LLC Setting:* LLC High
*Misc Comments:*


Spoiler: Picture Verification:



Prime95 in progress, shows temps & VCore under load.

Prime95 stopped, shows test completed & run time.



I used CPU-Z to show the voltages, as it was easier than rearranging HWiNFO. The values matched. If it would be better to show in HWiNFO, just ask, & I'll redo it when I have more time.

Also, just a little extra information for anyone that is curious: I was running at 4.7GHz, 1.37V UEFI. It failed P95 after 35 minutes. I tried bumping it to 1.38V, but the actual voltage under load didn't change, so I figured I'd just return to 4.6GHz for the time being. I didn't see any issues at 4.7GHz during normal use, but didn't feel like taking the time to check other acceptable stress tests to see how it would do. I also plan to eventually adjust the Cache frequency, but haven't taken the time for that yet either.


----------



## johnd0e

back to playing with skylake again finally!

trying to learn this board, Asrock bios/uefi is foreign to me.


----------



## Riffraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> 
> Username: Riffraf
> CPU Model: 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: x45
> Core Frequency: 4500
> Cache Frequency: 3500
> VID: 1.174v
> Vcore in UEFI: offset 0.095v
> Vcore: 0.336 IDLE - 1.252-1.296 Full LOAD
> FCLK: 800mhz
> Cooling Solution: Nondelid - 212Evo 2x Noctua PP
> Stability Test: 28.7 1.5h - 4 workers BLEND
> Batch Number: Need to find the box in the atic
> Ram Speed: 16gb (4x4) Kingston predator 2133 15-15-15-36 1.2v @ 2666 14-14-14-35 1.2v
> Ram Voltage: both Default
> Motherboard: Gigabyte 170z D3H
> LLC Setting: AUTO
> 
> 
> 
> Are the voltages allright for 24/7 and can i consider this stable or more testing needed
> 
> Thanks
> Riffraf


can i be added please, Darkwizzie?


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Yet another question tho haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having some issues with my overclock, it easily enters windows and crashes during gaming or "medium" stresstests...
> Also tried the auto overclock with was not stable... I'm not new to overclocking but something is messing with me.
> 
> Is the 6700k very sensitive towards using vccio and system agent volt ? For instance, if i only adjust core voltage to say 1,27v at 4,6ghz it
> takes the x264 bench 2-4 loops, but if i increase the voltage to say 1,32v it still crashes... Same with higher clocks, doesn't seem to help to
> just increase the core voltage. Anything i'm missing here ?


Quoting my selv haha...

I don't get it... at 4,7ghz i can get 3-4 loops in x264 but no more.... with more voltage it just does the same. From 1,27v to 1,38v i only gets to loop
4-5 then bluescreen/crash ? why ? Anything i'm missing here ?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Quoting my selv haha...
> 
> I don't get it... at 4,7ghz i can get 3-4 loops in x264 but no more.... with more voltage it just does the same. From 1,27v to 1,38v i only gets to loop
> 4-5 then bluescreen/crash ? why ? Anything i'm missing here ?


Yes every chip has a wall after which it won't clock higher no matter what voltage, actually higher voltage makes it worse and the only way to OC higher is subzero, even then each chip has it's limit, there is a reason why "show overclockers sponsored by brands" bin their CPUs because the average random chip from a shop won't do the extremes they need to get to.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yes every chip has a wall after which it won't clock higher no matter what voltage, actually higher voltage makes it worse and the only way to OC higher is subzero, even then each chip has it's limit, there is a reason why "show overclockers sponsored by brands" bin their CPUs because the average random chip from a shop won't do the extremes they need to get to.


If that is the case with mine i'm truly disappointed. Got my hopes up when i got it 2 days ago since it had no problem entering windows and what not with 1,3v at 4,8ghz :S


----------



## Benny99

After some time playing around with voltages trying to keep under 1.3 for now this is the best i came up with @ 4.6 ghz.

Username: Benny99
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: x46
Core Frequency: 4600
Cache Frequency: 3900
Vcore in UEFI: 1.28v
Vcore: 1.28v
FCLK: 1
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: X264 Stability Test 50 Loops 8 hr 16T normal priority
Batch Number: Malaysia L549B847
Ram Speed: Corsair Vengence LPX 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 1.35v
Ram Voltage: VCCIO 1.10 / System Agent Voltage 1.10 set in bios reads VCCIO 1.136v / System Agent Voltage 1.128v in bios
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII HERO
LLC Setting: LLC level 5


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, I need some info/help please.

Just having fun with a 6700K build and temps looks kinda high? Or I'm missing something here?

Especially for my loop since its cooling just the CPU? Did I mount the block incorrectly or something?

Btw *NOT* delidded and Summer is closing in here so high ambient temps. I think room temp is ~28'C.

CPU: i7-6700k @ 4.6 Ghz cooled by an Alphacool Nexxos 480MM/D5 P/P.

Now running [email protected]+0.01v Adaptive.

For 4700MHz I set 1.34+0.01v or +0.02v which temps go in the low 80's.(76-86'C irc) and voltage jumps to 1.37-1.38v when running x265 bench.

Small note: The x265 HWBot's bench raises my [email protected](+0.03 over set voltage) of 1.328v compared to Cinebench.

And in XTU voltages fluctuate between 1.327v-1.366v


----------



## Adrenilyn

I am feeling the same disappoint as a lot have posted on here. 4.6ghz @1.36 vcore with max temps of 65c and I'm only using a Hyper 212 EVO. I tried to go to 4.7ghz but to no avail even going to 1.4vcore. To afraid to go further due to just having the 212. As I was overclocking I was excited that my temps were so great and then I hit a wall. NO MOFO, you will not go past this point. I don't understand why due to having so much more room with temps.

Question though, If I put this CPU on a custom loop would I be able to get more. I don't wanna buy a decent loop just to find out 1.45 to possibly 1.5vcore won't even push it to 4.7ghz. I'm presently happy with my OC, well not satisfied but I can live with it. Was my luck of the draw crap? Any type of advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Damasterjj

what is the cheapest delid tool? con you give me link?


----------



## Ottesen

I seriously need some help guys, out of my mind here. So i'm not new to overclock but i'm surly doing something wrong.
Entering windows at 4,8ghz at low voltage is just fine, even ran to x264 at 4,6ghz with 1,36-1,37v (not that good i know)... But if i
play something it crashes.... even with 4,5ghz at almost 1,4v it crashes... and its cpu related.

I'm missing something here, i know it. I have a stable line load, and i've tried to overblock both turbo and base core clock... not using blck.
Everything else is on auto at this moment. Please help, i can't see what i'm doing wrong, also read a bunch of guides...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I seriously need some help guys, out of my mind here. So i'm not new to overclock but i'm surly doing something wrong.
> Entering windows at 4,8ghz at low voltage is just fine, even ran to x264 at 4,6ghz with 1,36-1,37v (not that good i know)... But if i
> play something it crashes.... even with 4,5ghz at almost 1,4v it crashes... and its cpu related.
> 
> I'm missing something here, i know it. I have a stable line load, and i've tried to overblock both turbo and base core clock... not using blck.
> Everything else is on auto at this moment. Please help, i can't see what i'm doing wrong, also read a bunch of guides...


You should update your sig rig, might help someone to help you.

What is it you "play" that causes the crash?


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> back to playing with skylake again finally!
> 
> trying to learn this board, Asrock bios/uefi is foreign to me.


Best bios in the business, especially for mem timings and going cold. I can change my rtl's blind, I use OC Tweaker for my main page. It goes enter bios, down arrow twice, enter, page down 3 times and I'm there only 6 clicks. I would use my Impact VIII if it had bios by Nick Shih


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Best bios in the business, especially for mem timings and going cold. I can change my rtl's blind, I use OC Tweaker for my main page. It goes enter bios, down arrow twice, enter, page down 3 times and I'm there only 6 clicks. I would use my Impact VIII if it had bios by Nick Shih


yea, im getting used to it, i like it way better then the giga bios ive been using for x99.

spent all day today playing with memory clock and XTU trying to get a somewhat competitive score for rookie rumble. got two 4GB sticks of 2400Mhz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.2v gskill running 3466Mhz 16-17-17-42 @1.37v cant get them to tighten up any more and cant hit 3600 no matter how much i loosen.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> You should update your sig rig, might help someone to help you.
> 
> What is it you "play" that causes the crash?


Good point sir, just updated my sig. (Long time since i've been in here, will make sig a bit better soon







)

Its when i play anything it seems, fallout 4 and overwatch today... not very cpu bound games. I'm sure something
is wrong, 4,5ghz with almost 1,4v and still crashing seems strange... And i don't really think the cpu is that bad, from what
i've tried on x264 for instance it seems average to good. (from 1-10 about a 7 ish score on the silicon lottery)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> what is the cheapest delid tool? con you give me link?


Your grandpa's vice.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Good point sir, just updated my sig. (Long time since i've been in here, will make sig a bit better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Its when i play anything it seems, fallout 4 and overwatch today... not very cpu bound games. I'm sure something
> is wrong, 4,5ghz with almost 1,4v and still crashing seems strange... And i don't really think the cpu is that bad, from what
> i've tried on x264 for instance it seems average to good. (from 1-10 about a 7 ish score on the silicon lottery)


Yes, 1.4v for 4.5 sounds really off. I did not go with Gigabyte for Z170 so I'm not up on the latest UEFI from them.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Your grandpa's vice.


lol. Was thinking something similar, although I don't think I would let my Grandkids use my vice.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Best bios in the business, especially for mem timings and going cold. I can change my rtl's blind, I use OC Tweaker for my main page. It goes enter bios, down arrow twice, enter, page down 3 times and I'm there only 6 clicks. I would use my Impact VIII if it had bios by Nick Shih


Agreed ive owned all the oc formula's since they came out with it for z77. Love the bios layout and especially the presets .


----------



## JackCY

Too bad only OC Formula has those advanced presets for RAM.
I use F5 and setup my favorite page to what ever I'm OCing, it's limited so sometimes I remove useless stuff that I have just for info there and replace it with what I use. Then UEFI enters into favorites and no need to switch pages to change anything, just select and change.


----------



## v1ral

Okay I hope i didnt make mistake, i just bought an AsRock extreme7 a 6700k and some Crucial Ballistix, is the board good?


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea, im getting used to it, i like it way better then the giga bios ive been using for x99.
> 
> spent all day today playing with memory clock and XTU trying to get a somewhat competitive score for rookie rumble. got two 4GB sticks of 2400Mhz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.2v gskill running 3466Mhz 16-17-17-42 @1.37v cant get them to tighten up any more and cant hit 3600 no matter how much i loosen.


Not sure what IC's are in that kit, is the serial number something like 1608A500xxxxxx,the A500 would be Samsung either D or E die. Not the most important though, what is. . . is the dram voltage. You must up,up,up that voltage if you want to even be in the same discussion as other guys competing in Rookie Rumble. I suggest you START at 1.65v or so and go from there since it's "safe" weather you have SK Hynix or Samsung based ic's. If you can get me the first 8 digits of serial number I can help you a lot. It may be as simple as using a dram template in bios to start and tighten from there. Most guys running good ddr4 are around the 1.9v + range, I've been as high as 2.05v on E die.

Here is a lot of info to get you started, I know it says Asus but timings are same/similar

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427

And to confuse you a bit more


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Not sure what IC's are in that kit, is the serial number something like 1608A500xxxxxx,the A500 would be Samsung either D or E die. Not the most important though, what is. . . is the dram voltage. You must up,up,up that voltage if you want to even be in the same discussion as other guys competing in Rookie Rumble. I suggest you START at 1.65v or so and go from there since it's "safe" weather you have SK Hynix or Samsung based ic's. If you can get me the first 8 digits of serial number I can help you a lot. It may be as simple as using a dram template in bios to start and tighten from there. Most guys running good ddr4 are around the 1.9v + range, I've been as high as 2.05v on E die.
> 
> Here is a lot of info to get you started, I know it says Asus but timings are same/similar
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 
> And to confuse you a bit more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well then thats deffinetly were im slacking, i havent gone past 1.4v yet. honestly this is my first time playing with memory overclocking so im as green as they come, didnt know what voltages to even play with lol.

ill play with some higher volts now that ive been educated







all my days work...for nothing haha.

thanks for the link and picture as well, ive been slowly trying to read up on memory stuff, but i get side tracked with playing with settings.

as for the kit im using, its 2 sticks out of this 4 stick kit,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231791

and if im looking at the right number its 144334002822654


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> as for the kit im using, its 2 sticks out of this 4 stick kit,
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231791
> 
> and if im looking at the right number its 144334002822654


3400 is Hynix and 1443 is 43rd week of 2014, so that probably means you have MFR. There are some presets in bios and the guide I sent will help. The pic of timings is samsung though so use loosely

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs


----------



## lilchronic

Need so b-die








Im waiting to get that 4500 cl15...or 16? kit soon.

Hynix mfr wont get you as far in some benches.
hynix mfr

samsung b-die


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Need so b-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting to get that 4500 cl15...or 16? kit soon.


DDR4 has taught me to NOT get my hopes up, but 4500c16-16-16 is the one bin my sticks can't do even at 1.6+v


----------



## Sea Otter

Hm. Just upgraded to a 6700K from an i7 920, and started to overclock my chip. Stress testing at 4.7GHz and 1.3vcore (1.29 software), it's been running for a couple hours now. Did I stumble on a golden chip? I'll obviously keep it running for a total of 8-10 hours as to not jump to conclusions, but it seems to be a damn good chip so far.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Otter*
> 
> Hm. Just upgraded to a 6700K from an i7 920, and started to overclock my chip. Stress testing at 4.7GHz and 1.3vcore (1.29 software), it's been running for a couple hours now. Did I stumble on a golden chip? I'll obviously keep it running for a total of 8-10 hours as to not jump to conclusions, but it seems to be a damn good chip so far.


There's a chart in the OP you can look at. But looks good if it holds up. I would say if you can do 4.8 "stable" under 1.4v you have a pretty nice chip. But nothing wrong with a lower voltage 4.7 either.
GL.


----------



## Ottesen

When you guys stresstest with x264 on normal priority, does the cpu usage jump up and down all the time ? Mine cpu usage
looks like a heartmonitor :s


----------



## JackCY

No it doesn't. You must have some weird background app or messed up process scheduling.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No it doesn't. You must have some weird background app or messed up process scheduling.


I dunno, i tried to turn everything if but it still does that... But it starts and holds 100% in the beginning tho, somewhere from 50-100% on first loop it starts.



Look at pic


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I dunno, i tried to turn everything if but it still does that... But it starts and holds 100% in the beginning tho, somewhere from 50-100% on first loop it starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at pic


Hahaha, when i start corsair link and set my radiator fans to 100% then the cpu usage locks at 100%.... why ??
(Using a h110 cooler)


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Hahaha, when i start corsair link and set my radiator fans to 100% then the cpu usage locks at 100%.... why ??
> (Using a h110 cooler)


What kind of temperatures are you seeing? Tha sounds like thermal throttling to me. If you don't have a good program to check it with, try HWiNFO64.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> What kind of temperatures are you seeing? Tha sounds like thermal throttling to me. If you don't have a good program to check it with, try HWiNFO64.


75c and below, temp are no issue now, using 1,35v. Its to do with the h110's fan/cpu fan connection i think... have to try more first


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Installed H80i on my Zalman case, but don't know if it's normal to get 60-64 degree on Cinebench? I think it's getting too hot, my brother cooler master has lower temps?
Also my 980 ti started to get hotter, exactly the opposite i was hoping for...


----------



## Flamingo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Installed H80i on my Zalman case, but don't know if it's normal to get 60-64 degree on Cinebench? I think it's getting too hot, my brother cooler master has lower temps?
> Also my 980 ti started to get hotter, exactly the opposite i was hoping for...


Yea seems a bit high, just ran Cinebench myself and it goes to 58C max on one run.

My AIO is the Seidon 120 Plus with 2xGT attached.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Installed H80i on my Zalman case, but don't know if it's normal to get 60-64 degree on Cinebench? I think it's getting too hot, my brother cooler master has lower temps?
> Also my 980 ti started to get hotter, exactly the opposite i was hoping for...


It all depends on the voltage, with stock settings the bios can put some high/really high voltage making the cpu hot at stock speeds...


----------



## NikolayNeykov

In using my 6700k on auto voltage on 4.5 Mhz


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> In using my 6700k on auto voltage on 4.5 Mhz


How much voltage does the auto give you then ?







On mine its very high...


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> How much voltage does the auto give you then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On mine its very high...


haven't seen it over 1.38 mAybe it get's to 1.4 but i doubt it go higher, the good thing is that is changed depend of the using, not fixed always.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> haven't seen it over 1.38 mAybe it get's to 1.4 but i doubt it go higher, the good thing is that is changed depend of the using, not fixed always.


Okay, then i would say your temp is where it should









I'm using 1,38-1,4v on a h110 and have almost the same temp (very hot in room tho).


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Okay, then i would say your temp is where it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 1,38-1,4v on a h110 and have almost the same temp (very hot in room tho).


Today i will rip my case to put side fan







i got the tools and they look scary to my case


----------



## Ottesen

Guys, when i'm overclocking only the cpu and not the ram, is there any point messing with vccio vccsa and cpu pll?
Ram is only 2166mhz...


----------



## Denca

I'm hoping someone can help me understand this. I'm trying to use adaptive mode for vcore but I cant seem to limit vcore spiking.

Vcore: 1.310 adaptive mode
LLC: 3

My first overclock had the settings above. The problem was that it was spiking to around 1.328 and 1.344. At first I had the LLC set to 4 which kept my vcore at around 1.312, but it spiked to 1.344 which was too much so I've lowered it to LLC 3. The funny thing is that with LLC set to 3 my vcore is stabilized at around 1.296 and its still stable.

I tried something else today. I set the LLC to 4 and decreased the Vcore to 1.300. When I ran realbench quickly the vcore was spiking only to 1.328. What I would like to know is how the hell do I stabilize Vcore in adaptive mode to not jump around so much? Preferably by only small ammounts e.g. from 1.300 to 1.312.


----------



## JackCY

Normal behavior especially for adaptive. It's how the voltage is sensed, in steps. Manual will jump too but often 1 step less, adaptive can show 2 steps jump. The voltage steps of your monitoring can be 0.008V or 0.016V or something like that I think it's often 0.016V steps.

You should use external voltage measurement like oscilloscope if you want to see the real Vcore and it's spikes.


----------



## Zaen

@JackCY

Yes you are right about Vcore and Vccin. Why complicate when, as you stated, what is set in BIOS reads as Vcore in software? Wasn't trying to trick anyone or anything like that, just putting it in simple terms.
BTW 1.415Vcore in BIOS translates in higher Vccin with my 6600k/ Asus Z170 pro gaming, and i'm using adaptive thus i feel relatively comfortable with that high of a voltage running on the core. NP since October







Probably degrading it so that i need a new one in 1y, but that is one of the interesting things about OC'ing, find the limits for HW.


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Normal behavior especially for adaptive. It's how the voltage is sensed, in steps. Manual will jump too but often 1 step less, adaptive can show 2 steps jump. The voltage steps of your monitoring can be 0.008V or 0.016V or something like that I think it's often 0.016V steps.
> 
> You should use external voltage measurement like oscilloscope if you want to see the real Vcore and it's spikes.


So there is no way I can stabilize it?


----------



## JackCY

No. You can use Manual/override/static/... voltage which often seems to show 1 step difference only. Adaptive tends to show up to 2 steps difference. It's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> Username: creisti86
> CPU Model: i5 6600 (non-K)
> Base Clock: 136.5Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 33x
> Core Frequency: 4504Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4504Mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.35V
> Vcore: 1.344V
> FCLK: Reminder: 1091Mhz
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (with mounting bracket somewhat improvised from a Socket775 mount), Prolimatech PK-1 thermalpaste
> Stability Test: x264 16 threads for 8 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Romania, Batch#: L548C127
> Ram Speed: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 @ 2183Mhz 15-15-15-35
> Ram Voltage: not tweaked, ram voltage 1.2V
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: I might be able to tweak the RAM a bit to get it working at the next multiplier. I could also probably increase Vcore and clock more, but for a 24/7 run I think It's ok like this


I know your post is old, but...

How did you mount the Ultra 120 extreme in the 1151 socket?
I have an Ultra 120 Exreme, mounted in my 1366 socket system currently, im upgrading to 1151 skylake next week.

I would like to keep my Ultra 120... What mods did you do to make that possible?


----------



## kcuestag

Thought I'd post my findings about OC stability.

After running that x264 custom stress test overnight on my i7 6700k at 4.4GHz (~1.2v) I thought I was good to go. Today, I tried rendering some videos I recorded with Sony Vegas Pro, only to find out it wasn't stable (BSOD twice), so I had to bump the voltage to ~1.216v and now it looks good.









So yeah, just because it runs x264 overnight doesn't mean it's stable, it's close though, because it had been a week since I ran it and played loads of games with no issues.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thought I'd post my findings about OC stability.
> 
> After running that x264 custom stress test overnight on my i7 6700k at 4.4GHz (~1.2v) I thought I was good to go. Today, I tried rendering some videos I recorded with Sony Vegas Pro, only to find out it wasn't stable (BSOD twice), so I had to bump the voltage to ~1.216v and now it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, just because it runs x264 overnight doesn't mean it's stable, it's close though, because it had been a week since I ran it and played loads of games with no issues.


Sure. It only stands to reason you should use apps/games as usual and not rely on a single test.


----------



## JackCY

You know the trick is to find the limit where it's stable and where it's not stable anymore with a difference say 10mV. Then take the stable voltage just above this break point and add safety zone of what ever you prefer, I would do +25mV. Done. Of course if you keep it just at that minimum voltage above the break point with adding no safezone it's not going to be stable since x264 nor any other program is the be all end all







It helps you to find that break point without burning your CPU with Prime or other BS but what you do afterwards is up to you.


----------



## knowom

I can't seem to get the block level test 6 stable with MEMtest 86 beyond 2666MHz frequency using 4x16GB DIMM's, but 2x16GB at 3200MHz seems to work flawlessly. Wonder if that's a motherboard issue with my budget ASRock Z170 Pro4S motherboard or i3-6100 IMC related one. Ideally it's just a settings issue, but I've had no luck with it so far what's the max safe VCCSA and VCCIO voltages I should try?

There are also a few settings I'm unsure of in the bios should ASPM support settings for PCIe/PCH/DMI/PCH DMI be enabled or disabled ideally for overclocking and should I keep Write_Early_ODT enabled or disabled for performance/stability?

Kind of curious if it's important or not if tREFIx9 divides evenly with tREFI or not for example is tREFI 65535 vs tREFI 65532 more optimal with tREFIx9 127? tREFI 65532 divides evenly while the former does not.


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Guys, when i'm overclocking only the cpu and not the ram, is there any point messing with vccio vccsa and cpu pll?
> Ram is only 2166mhz...


Nope. Not required. You mean 2133 Mhz?


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Hi everybody,
I don't have any skills about overclocking. And I am getting confuse with some parameters.
What I read here, lot of users have good expierence.

I want to share a youtube video with some settings. I have the same motherboard and processor. Can someone confirmed if this are a good starting point?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4

THank you!


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guinsoona*
> 
> So after trying everything.. I need a minimum of 1.46v to keep stable at 4.6ghz. Is this considered a bad chip (6600k)?


well I can get 4.8ghz @ 1.34v on a 6600k. so Yeah I'd say your chip isn't that good


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heavyarms*
> 
> Nope. Not required. You mean 2133 Mhz?


Thanks, and yes i mean 2133


----------



## Lither

What LLC are you guys using on Asus Maximus motherboard and any other CPU settings you have changed in the BIOS such as power phase etc?


----------



## Mx518

Hello, I need advices, this is my setup

- ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 (latest bios)
- Intel i5-6600K
- G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2400 C14
- Cooler Master Evo 212X (European version)
- PSU XFX TS 650 Gold

My results are:

4500 MHz
- (Prime 28.9 FFT) stable at 1.29V with FAN @ 100%
- (Prime 28.9 FFT) stable at 1.32V with FAN dinamic (very silent while gaming etc etc...)
For this reason it seems that overclock is also TEMPERATURE related (over 70-72° stability is compromised).
LLC is set to 3, and there is no VDrop at all under load.
EVERY power saving feature is disabled (both BIOS and Windows)

4600 MHz I need 1.36V or more but it makes too much heat with Prime 95 Small FFT








The second CORE is the weakest one (the first that crashes)
Any suggestion? Maybe I could play with other voltage settings







but it seems my CPU is just average...

Could I reach 4.7GHz @ 1.4-1.42 V with delidding?

Thanks


----------



## Mx518

Double post sorry :-D


----------



## JackCY

x264 not Prime, yes Intel CPUs start to lose stability faster when over 70C reported.

212X is a crappy cooler for OC. It doesn't have the necessary cooling capacity.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Hello, I need advices, this is my setup
> 
> - ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 (latest bios)
> - Intel i5-6600K
> - G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2400 C14
> - Cooler Master Evo 212X (European version)
> - PSU XFX TS 650 Gold
> 
> My results are:
> 
> 4500 MHz
> - (Prime 28.9 FFT) stable at 1.29V with FAN @ 100%
> - (Prime 28.9 FFT) stable at 1.32V with FAN dinamic (very silent while gaming etc etc...)
> For this reason it seems that overclock is also TEMPERATURE related (over 70-72° stability is compromised).
> LLC is set to 3, and there is no VDrop at all under load.
> EVERY power saving feature is disabled (both BIOS and Windows)
> 
> 4600 MHz I need 1.36V or more but it makes too much heat with Prime 95 Small FFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second CORE is the weakest one (the first that crashes)
> Any suggestion? Maybe I could play with other voltage settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it seems my CPU is just average...
> 
> Could I reach 4.7GHz @ 1.4-1.42 V with delidding?
> 
> Thanks


After delid it is likely you will hit the 4.7 mark. The reduction of temps will be in the range of 10C and will likely allow you to maintain stability at the higher clock. With that said however use X264 to stress the higher clock. You may find it is actually stable but the heat generated with prime is causing it to appear unstable under that test. I would venture to say it is unlikely you will ever experience a prime style load so being stable under x264 is likely stable 24/7.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ottesen

Guys, where do you guys "hit the wall" ?

I'm between 4,7ghz and 4,8ghz. For 4,7ghz i need 1,32v or less (stresstesting now) and for 4,8ghz i need 1,44-1,45v.








Lol that is a big big difference... What about you guys ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Guys, where do you guys "hit the wall" ?
> 
> I'm between 4,7ghz and 4,8ghz. For 4,7ghz i need 1,32v or less (stresstesting now) and for 4,8ghz i need 1,44-1,45v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is a big big difference... What about you guys ?


I'm about 1.36 for 4.7 & 1.440 for 4.8. Not the best but both of those are OC'ing my 2666 RAM to 3200.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm about 1.36 for 4.7 & 1.440 for 4.8. Not the best but both of those are OC'ing my 2666 RAM to 3200.


Pretty wide gap there as me. I only have 2133mhz ram, is there any gain/point overclocking that for me ? Is it worth it ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Pretty wide gap there as me. I only have 2133mhz ram, is there any gain/point overclocking that for me ? Is it worth it ?


Nothing noticeable, mostly benchmarks.


----------



## superkyle1721

I wouldn't say nothing noticeable. If you are a gamer it has been proven that ram performance scales very nicely on Skylake producing decent games up to around 4000Mhz where the test concluded.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Casterina

Delete


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Guys, where do you guys "hit the wall" ?
> 
> I'm between 4,7ghz and 4,8ghz. For 4,7ghz i need 1,32v or less (stresstesting now) and for 4,8ghz i need 1,44-1,45v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that is a big big difference... What about you guys ?


4.5 = 1.28
4.6 = 1.31
4.7 = 1.34
4.8 = 1.38
All are x264, IBT, and VidCoder (HandBrake) stable

4.9 = 1.43 .. XTU reaches 95-100*c [not stable for anything more stressful]
5.0 = 1.47 .. cannot run stress-tests at all but will run most GFX benches

All these are running with ram OC'd to 3600MHz @ 1.42v up from 3000MHz

Tried to boot up 5.1GHz @ 1.52v but it won't have any of it. Don't fancy pushing the voltage any more than that with only my H110i-GTX, it can't handle the heat @ 5G so i know it's not going to stand for anything higher.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> 4.5 = 1.28
> 4.6 = 1.31
> 4.7 = 1.34
> 4.8 = 1.38
> All are x264, IBT, and VidCoder (HandBrake) stable
> 
> 4.9 = 1.43 .. XTU reaches 95-100*c [not stable for anything more stressful]
> 5.0 = 1.47 .. cannot run stress-tests at all but will run most GFX benches
> 
> All these are running with ram OC'd to 3600MHz @ 1.42v up from 3000MHz
> 
> Tried to boot up 5.1GHz @ 1.52v but it won't have any of it. Don't fancy pushing the voltage any more than that with only my H110i-GTX, it can't handle the heat @ 5G so i know it's not going to stand for anything higher.


Nice ! You seem to have a good chip. Nice increments, i need just over 100mv from 4,7 to 4,8ghz :S


----------



## Ottesen

I've had some problems since i got my new mobo/cpu/ram 1,5 weeks ago, have some posts about it a few pages back, its now solved and want for future reference/help others to write a little down









*Issue:* New parts = overclock. As soon as i gotten my new parts i wanted to overclock. Got some nice overclocks. However, when doing x264 stresstest the cpu usage graph looked like
a heart monitor. Just up and down on usage all the time. And games crashed HARD. Didn't mater what game. More volt, less volt, vccio, vccsa nothing helped.

*Solution:* Tried other ram slots. Using 2x8gb by the way. Didn't help. Removed one ram chip, everything was fine :S Turns out i for some reason can't run in dual channel at all. As soon
as both ram chips are in the same channel its just fine...

Maybe not 100% skylake relevant, but i wanted to share in case other stumble over this issue


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I've had some problems since i got my new mobo/cpu/ram 1,5 weeks ago, have some posts about it a few pages back, its now solved and want for future reference/help others to write a little down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Issue:* New parts = overclock. As soon as i gotten my new parts i wanted to overclock. Got some nice overclocks. However, when doing x264 stresstest the cpu usage graph looked like
> a heart monitor. Just up and down on usage all the time. And games crashed HARD. Didn't mater what game. More volt, less volt, vccio, vccsa nothing helped.
> 
> *Solution:* Tried other ram slots. Using 2x8gb by the way. Didn't help. Removed one ram chip, everything was fine :S Turns out i for some reason can't run in dual channel at all. As soon
> as both ram chips are in the same channel its just fine...
> 
> Maybe not 100% skylake relevant, but i wanted to share in case other stumble over this issue


http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1497-page5.html
Likely Gigabyte problem with a few of their boards. SPCR also found something similar with their WIFI model, with 2 sticks ram Handbrake + Lost Planet2 test throttled. But stable with one stick ram.
Quote:


> After extensive testing, I found that power consumption could reliably predict whether the processor would throttle. Downgrading to one stick of memory lowered the stress on the integrated memory controller, causing the power draw to drop dramatically during Prime95, but it did eventually throttle as well, just taking longer to do so. However, the HandBrake and Lost Planet 2 test was stable with the system pulling 107W from the wall, about 9W less than the two DIMM configuration. It would seem that an i7-6700K with two sticks of memory is simply too much for the Z170N-WIFI's power regulation system and cooling (or lack thereof) to handle -- a serious limitation in a Z170 chipset board.


----------



## JackCY

I doubt it's a limit of Z170 chipset since RAM and CPU communicate with each other not through Z170 chipset. So it's more of a Gigabyte issue, could be insufficient power or messed up UEFI, who knows.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I doubt it's a limit of Z170 chipset since RAM and CPU communicate with each other not through Z170 chipset. So it's more of a Gigabyte issue, could be insufficient power or messed up UEFI, who knows.


I think you misunderstood the paragraph. They were referring to the specific board, and since its a Z170 model people may overclock on it and meet this issue


----------



## Lither

What LLC are you guys using on Asus Maximus motherboard and any other CPU settings you have changed in the BIOS such as power phase etc?


----------



## DeathAngel74

LLC 5 or 6 and "Extreme" power phase. 4.5ghz @ 1.27v


----------



## Lither

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> LLC 5 or 6 and "Extreme" power phase. 4.5ghz @ 1.27v


What does power phase do?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Digital power delivery/control? I think


----------



## donmega1

I'm not very knowledgeable in bios but I am having difficulties getting past 4.6ghz. So I followed 2 guides on how to overclock to 4.6Ghz. https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/ and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4

I used realbench and HWMonitor to test stability and passed at 4.6Ghz with cpu voltage of 1.31 and the rest of the settings are from the video above. The max temp reached 74c
I tried pushing to 4.7 because my goal is 4.8 but anything I tried, changed cpu voltage up to 1.40 and I can't finish stability test. Most of up to 1.40 I was getting bsod or freezing.

Another thing is that my dram frequency in cpu-z says 1600Mhz but my ram is 3200Mhz. In asus bios it's set to xmp 3200

My board is the asus premium, ram is Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable in bios but I am having difficulties getting past 4.6ghz. So I followed 2 guides on how to overclock to 4.6Ghz. https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/ and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4
> 
> I used realbench and HWMonitor to test stability and passed at 4.6Ghz with cpu voltage of 1.31 and the rest of the settings are from the video above. The max temp reached 74c
> I tried pushing to 4.7 because my goal is 4.8 but anything I tried, changed cpu voltage up to 1.40 and I can't finish stability test. Most of up to 1.40 I was getting bsod or freezing.
> 
> Another thing is that my dram frequency in cpu-z says 1600Mhz but my ram is 3200Mhz. In asus bios it's set to xmp 3200
> 
> My board is the asus premium, ram is Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory


Cpu-z should say 1600mhz, that equals to 3200mhz, its all good there








That last guide you linked is a little strange in my book, for most people its enough to just turn the cpu to 46 (4,6ghz) and give it more volt than stock. That guide more or less
over-complicated things (in my mind at least.)

1,31v for you at 4,6ghz is probably just not enough. i'm using the same cooler as you and you have no issues with more voltage. Try for instance 1,35v. And watch the voltage in windows
under load to see if you need more or less LLC (if the volt drops or increases alot.)


----------



## Lither

What's the advantage of overclocking the cache?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable in bios but I am having difficulties getting past 4.6ghz. So I followed 2 guides on how to overclock to 4.6Ghz. https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/ and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4
> 
> I used realbench and HWMonitor to test stability and passed at 4.6Ghz with cpu voltage of 1.31 and the rest of the settings are from the video above. The max temp reached 74c
> I tried pushing to 4.7 because my goal is 4.8 but anything I tried, changed cpu voltage up to 1.40 and I can't finish stability test. Most of up to 1.40 I was getting bsod or freezing.
> 
> Another thing is that my dram frequency in cpu-z says 1600Mhz but my ram is 3200Mhz. In asus bios it's set to xmp 3200
> 
> My board is the asus premium, ram is Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory


DDR = Double Data Rate. Hence cpu-z will read 3200 as 1600.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lither*
> 
> What's the advantage of overclocking the cache?


Bragging rights.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Bragging rights.


or, to finalise a well balanced overclock. Nothing really brag worthy about this. Once the rest of the system is stable, might as well push these things


----------



## Ottesen

*Username:* Ottesen
*CPU Model:* 6700K
*Base Clock:* 100mhz
*Core Multiplier:* 47
*Core Frequency:* 4,7ghz
*Cache Frequency:* 4,7ghz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1,36v
*Vcore:* 1,344v
*FCLK:* 1 ghz
*Cooling Solution:* H110
*Stability Test:* x264 16t 35 loops and aida64 10 hours.

*Batch Number:* L602F480
*Ram Speed:* 2133mhz 14-14-14
*Ram Voltage:* 1,2v
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte z170gaming-k3
*LLC Setting:* High
*Misc Comments:* Ran x264 and aida at the same time by mistake haha. Can use a bit lower volt but fails during gaming.

Pic included !


----------



## minsekt

the .bat file of the x264 stability test is closing everytime im about to run the test. (after entering priority) moved it to different ssds/folders and tried using another user. yet its always closing. anyone had similar issues?


----------



## BoredErica

Hi guys.

I'll be charting people later today.


----------



## Ghostface

To those of you having issues with the Skylake chipset and dual channel memory...

If you are using a custom cooler with metal mounting screws, make sure that there isn't any Motherboard circuitary running behind the screws. I recently had a 3 day headache trying to resolve a new build with an existing H115i that worked fine on my old board. I could boot in single channel but not in double channel. Turned out that the mounting screws for the cooler were actually touching the Motherboard cicuitary preventing the memory from running dual channel, I'd just get a black screen on boot up with the error codes cycling through various different ones. My old Motherboard didn't have anything running across the mounting holes so fixing it tight to the Motherboard made no difference to the workings of the PC.

The fix was to push the plastic backplate through further and mount the CPU so that the metal screws weren't touching the Motherboard.

I don't often post but stumbled across this thread seeing how far people were overclocking the 6700k. Hopefully this will help someone else out.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> the .bat file of the x264 stability test is closing everytime im about to run the test. (after entering priority) moved it to different ssds/folders and tried using another user. yet its always closing. anyone had similar issues?


Care to elaborate, I bet the x264 executable is missing or cannot be found.

Open WIN+R "CMD" ENTER and run the bat file until the error occurs, post a copy of the CMD output so I can see what it is doing.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Care to elaborate, I bet the x264 executable is missing or cannot be found.
> 
> Open WIN+R "CMD" ENTER and run the bat file until the error occurs, post a copy of the CMD output so I can see what it is doing.


'x264-64' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'tee' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
The process tried to write to a nonexistent pipe.

didnt change anything of the files/folders.


----------



## JackCY

The whole test folder with the needed executables is missing as I expected. So something with your folders or files is messed up or the path to them is insanely long or some other access issue.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The whole test folder with the needed executables is missing as I expected. So something with your folders or files is messed up or the path to them is insanely long or some other access issue.


tried multiple downloads, used 7zip and winrar for extraction and never changed anything. all files are there. copied to root folders of every drive, filepath cant be the problem. i guess my windows installation is kinda messed up, ill do a clean install tomorrow and see how it goes.

/edit
found the problem. wont start while using total commander. used windows explorer and its working fine. thanks tho


----------



## JackCY

I use only total commander for 2 decades or something and all the versions of the x264 test I have had work fine








Must be some weird setting somewhere or bug or who knows. That's why simple command line should have worked







WIN+R CMD and run the batch.


----------



## Lither

I've gotten a stable overclock of 4.7GHz using 1.360 VCore using adaptive voltage with Level 5 LLC however I need 1.410 VCore for a 600MHz cache increase from 4.1GHz stock to 4.7GHz, is it worth it?


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lither*
> 
> I've gotten a stable overclock of 4.7GHz using 1.360 VCore using adaptive voltage with Level 5 LLC however I need 1.410 VCore for a 600MHz cache increase from 4.1GHz stock to 4.7GHz, is it worth it?


cache isn't really worth seeking after. very little gains if any.


----------



## Ottesen

Does it normally take a lot of extra voltage to increase the cache ? I'm at 4,7 on both


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Does it normally take a lot of extra voltage to increase the cache ? I'm at 4,7 on both


Yes cache OC can take a significant amount more voltage to stabilize. For instance if I set my 4.8ghz stable clock at 1.39V and leave cache on 4.2 I can pass stress test no problem. Bump cache up to 4.6 (which is as high as I can get to even be close to stable) even 1.46V crashes. Eventually you just hit a wall same as core.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## v1ral

Ive been testing my 6700k and im wondering if the core ratio jumps above what is set in bios? Im using HWInfo to monitor things and one of my cores went a little passed 5Ghz while stress testing my 4.7Ghz overclock.
Also are voltages general higher with skylake?


----------



## superkyle1721

Your cores are set to 4.7 but your core clock hit 5Ghz? That is def not normal. Honestly I'm not even sure how that would happen. For 4.7Ghz typical voltages are in the range of 1.3-1.4 typically but obviously is highly dependent on the chip.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Aaron91

Last time I Oc'd was 5 years ago with my trusty 2600k, achieved 4.4ghz stable with a decent vcore and never looked back, now that I've acquired my new shiny 6700k I got that overclocking itch again.
Decided to give it a shot.
Vcore in HWinfo whilst running prime:1.296
Vcore in bios: 1.31(manual)
Multiplier: 45
BLCK: 100
LLC: 3
Left the rest auto, ran Prime95 stable for 2 hours, everything seems fine.

Anyways, seems like a decent result right? Would love getting some feedback. Thanks


----------



## v1ral

5xxx.png 1682k .png file

here is a screenie


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes cache OC can take a significant amount more voltage to stabilize. For instance if I set my 4.8ghz stable clock at 1.39V and leave cache on 4.2 I can pass stress test no problem. Bump cache up to 4.6 (which is as high as I can get to even be close to stable) even 1.46V crashes. Eventually you just hit a wall same as core.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Many thanks, that was the answer i was looking for







Then i'll try to get a high clock without cache oc


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *marpin*


No verification picture found. You have been charted to the secondary chart.



> Originally Posted by *Dacr*


Please find your cache speed.



> Originally Posted by *k4sh*


You have been updated.

The following people have been added:



> Originally Posted by *audiotest*





> Originally Posted by *balkeep*





> Originally Posted by *Benny99*





> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*





> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*





> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*





> Originally Posted by *Ex0duS5150*





> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*





> Originally Posted by *Jona1109*





> Originally Posted by *Lays*





> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*





> Originally Posted by *newdeathscope*





> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*





> Originally Posted by *RomeoOG*





> Originally Posted by *Pants536*





> Originally Posted by *scyther*





> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*





> Originally Posted by *whitesedan*



Sample Size110Items in red only include K skus. Average OC4.67Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore

1.37





*If you have submitted to the chart in the past 3 months, please check to see if you were added correctly.*


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes cache OC can take a significant amount more voltage to stabilize. For instance if I set my 4.8ghz stable clock at 1.39V and leave cache on 4.2 I can pass stress test no problem. Bump cache up to 4.6 (which is as high as I can get to even be close to stable) even 1.46V crashes. Eventually you just hit a wall same as core.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks, that was the answer i was looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i'll try to get a high clock without cache oc
Click to expand...

Yeah you should leave cache on auto or set it to something like a multi of 42 and work on overclocking everything else. Once finished then look at cache. Slowly bump it up and see how high you can get. When it fails add a bit more voltage if you would like and find that sweet spot for your chip. The gains are minimal but always nice to have that sense of completion.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## v1ral

Any word on the fluctuations im having?
Also 1.375 for 4.8Ghz average?


----------



## Riffraf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No verification picture found. You have been charted to the secondary chart.
> Please find your cache speed.
> You have been updated.
> 
> The following people have been added:
> 
> 
> Sample Size110Items in red only include K skus. Average OC4.67Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore
> 1.37
> 
> 
> 
> *If you have submitted to the chart in the past 3 months, please check to see if you were added correctly.*


hey. You forgot mine - post on page 254


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Ive been testing my 6700k and im wondering if the core ratio jumps above what is set in bios? Im using HWInfo to monitor things and one of my cores went a little passed 5Ghz while stress testing my 4.7Ghz overclock.
> Also are voltages general higher with skylake?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 5xxx.png 1682k .png file
> 
> here is a screenie



^^ Interesting
I've cropped out the right side, the original is in the quoted post


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Any word on the fluctuations im having?
> Also 1.375 for 4.8Ghz average?


Have you tried using a different version of HW info? Unless you have the mother of all chips I highly doubt the chip is hitting 5.9ghz in actuality. My guess is there is a glitch in the program and it is thinking the chip is running much faster than it really is. Try opening several different monitoring programs simultaneously and see if the issue is reproduced on all sources. If so then report back and we can dig deeper.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> ^^ Interesting
> I've cropped out the right side, the original is in the quoted post


Ah I see. Something isn't right.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riffraf*
> 
> hey. You forgot mine - post on page 254


\
give him the post number. Page number can vary between users.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/7600

you forgot me page 761


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Your grandpa's vice.


never mind, I manage to remove the IHS using my hand grip & delid tool


----------



## Krgwow

I can suffer from degradation using a 6700K at 1,440v @ 4.8 ghz with a Noctua NHD14 at 75ºC ~ 72ºC, peak of 81ºC? It's summer time tough, my room was pretty hot when i record those temps


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> I can suffer from degradation using a 6700K at 1,440v @ 4.8 ghz with a Noctua NHD14 at 75ºC ~ 72ºC, peak of 81ºC? It's summer time tough, my room was pretty hot when i record those temps


1.44V should not cause any degradation of the silicon but your temps are quite toasty. If I was you I would reduce the speed down to around 4.75 ghz using BCLK which should reduce the temps quite a bit since you are on the edge of stability of the chip. This will provide nearly zero performance hit and keep you well within the safe zone. Either that or look into a better cooling solution.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V should not cause any degradation of the silicon but your temps are quite toasty. If I was you I would reduce the speed down to around 4.75 ghz using BCLK which should reduce the temps quite a bit since you are on the edge of stability of the chip. This will provide nearly zero performance hit and keep you well within the safe zone. Either that or look into a better cooling solution.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


really? thought i should be worried when temps hit 85ºC+, that's bad news for me

i let my PC running GTA V on 4K for hours straight and temps between cores keep jumping between 65ºC ~ 72ºC, sometimes 76ºC on one core for one second, then go back to 70s... and that's it

i'm using thermal paste Cool Laboratory Pro aswell


----------



## Bobber1

I upgraded to a 6700k hoping to get some decent clocks compared to my currently crappy 2500k ([email protected]). Seems like it struggles to run prime95 for more than 15-20 minutes at 4.5ghz/4.0cache/1.32vcore. Is this chip pretty bad? I was hoping to have something that easily clocks 4.5ghz with lowish volts. Best chip I ever got was a [email protected]/1.19vcore, but that was for someone else.

I bought this from microcenter, so I have the option to exchange, I just hate doing it, but bad chips always seem to give me lots of trouble years down the road when I have to up the vcore more and more to keep the overclock completely stable. I'm also worried I won't be able to use an air cooler without getting a decent chip.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1.44V should not cause any degradation of the silicon but your temps are quite toasty. If I was you I would reduce the speed down to around 4.75 ghz using BCLK which should reduce the temps quite a bit since you are on the edge of stability of the chip. This will provide nearly zero performance hit and keep you well within the safe zone. Either that or look into a better cooling solution.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> really? thought i should be worried when temps hit 85ºC+, that's bad news for me
> 
> i let my PC running GTA V on 4K for hours straight and temps between cores keep jumping between 65ºC ~ 72ºC, sometimes 76ºC on one core for one second, then go back to 70s... and that's it
> 
> i'm using thermal paste Cool Laboratory Pro aswell
Click to expand...

If under real world usage you stay around 72C then you should be fine. If you are gaming at 81C for long periods of time at 1.44V then honestly you will prob be fine but then again you are pushing the boundary. The difference between .25ghz is absolutely nothing and since on the high end of the chips stability the required voltage increases exponentially may allow you to remain stable around 1.4V which should provide quite a bit of temp decrease. Really though you most likely are fine. Nobody can say with 100% certainty that you are fine however. I only say do the reduction bc when giving someone advise about their system they put hard earned money into I always error on the side of caution.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I upgraded to a 6700k hoping to get some decent clocks compared to my currently crappy 2500k ([email protected]). Seems like it struggles to run prime95 for more than 15-20 minutes at 4.5ghz/4.0cache/1.32vcore. Is this chip pretty bad? I was hoping to have something that easily clocks 4.5ghz with lowish volts. Best chip I ever got was a [email protected]/1.19vcore, but that was for someone else.
> 
> I bought this from microcenter, so I have the option to exchange, I just hate doing it, but bad chips always seem to give me lots of trouble years down the road when I have to up the vcore more and more to keep the overclock completely stable. I'm also worried I won't be able to use an air cooler without getting a decent chip.


If you have your airflow configured properly air coolers can match that of a CLC cooler. Don't be afraid of voltage. Skylake chips are very robust. Keep the voltage within 1.4 or 1.44 if you can keep it cool. Test the max clocks at say 1.4V and see what your temps are. Each setup is completely different so all that can be done is experiment. My guess if you can cool it you are looking at 4.7-4.8 at 1.4V. Also since you are running air I highly suggest not using prime. Run something with a much more realistic load and temps as x264 posted on the first page.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Bobber1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you have your airflow configured properly air coolers can match that of a CLC cooler. Don't be afraid of voltage. Skylake chips are very robust. Keep the voltage within 1.4 or 1.44 if you can keep it cool. Test the max clocks at say 1.4V and see what your temps are. Each setup is completely different so all that can be done is experiment. My guess if you can cool it you are looking at 4.7-4.8 at 1.4V. Also since you are running air I highly suggest not using prime. Run something with a much more realistic load and temps as x264 posted on the first page.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Well, for fun, I tried 4.7GHz(4.0cache)@1.41Vcore and it didn't even last long on that test, which probably means this is a below average chip as usual. Just a bit sick of getting these, since I always get the below average chip that runs hotter than I'd like, but it was fine since those were all soldered.

Forgot to mention, I'm testing this all on a custom loop my brother made for his PC in the interim. I get temps around 70-72c max, but that will go up once I have to up the voltage even more.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you have your airflow configured properly air coolers can match that of a CLC cooler. Don't be afraid of voltage. Skylake chips are very robust. Keep the voltage within 1.4 or 1.44 if you can keep it cool. Test the max clocks at say 1.4V and see what your temps are. Each setup is completely different so all that can be done is experiment. My guess if you can cool it you are looking at 4.7-4.8 at 1.4V. Also since you are running air I highly suggest not using prime. Run something with a much more realistic load and temps as x264 posted on the first page.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for fun, I tried 4.7GHz(4.0cache)@1.41Vcore and it didn't even last long on that test, which probably means this is a below average chip as usual. Just a bit sick of getting these, since I always get the below average chip that runs hotter than I'd like, but it was fine since those were all soldered.
> 
> Forgot to mention, I'm testing this all on a custom loop my brother made for his PC in the interim. I get temps around 70-72c max, but that will go up once I have to up the voltage even more.
Click to expand...

Yeah if that's the case then it looks like it's not a great clocking chip. What you could do is take a look at siliconlottery.com they offer prebinned chips at various price points. It cost a little more depending on the speed you go with but its worth it IMO. You know exactly what you are paying for and they are incredibly helpful to all of their customers.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Bobber1

I actually wanted to do that at one point, but I think this was all 450 after tax at Microcenter, so the deal was pretty good. I could exchange a few out to test since they allow 15 days on CPU/Motherboard. SiliconLottery was always a fallback if I kept getting screwed over. All I want is an average chip (maybe a bit above average), but I never seem to get those. I always just stuck with the below average chips I got.









Thanks for the quick responses by the way. I appreciate it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I actually wanted to do that at one point, but I think this was all 450 after tax at Microcenter, so the deal was pretty good. I could exchange a few out to test since they allow 15 days on CPU/Motherboard. SiliconLottery was always a fallback if I kept getting screwed over. All I want is an average chip (maybe a bit above average), but I never seem to get those. I always just stuck with the below average chips I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses by the way. I appreciate it.


No problem I do not know much about micro centers since the closest one is around 3 hours away. Seeing how great they appear to be I'm always super jealous when I hear about the crazy deals they have.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I actually wanted to do that at one point, but I think this was all 450 after tax at Microcenter, so the deal was pretty good. I could exchange a few out to test since they allow 15 days on CPU/Motherboard. SiliconLottery was always a fallback if I kept getting screwed over. All I want is an average chip (maybe a bit above average), but I never seem to get those. I always just stuck with the below average chips I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses by the way. I appreciate it.


If you're up for delidding and metal TIM under the IHS you can drop temps quite a bit. Delidding and CL Pro allowed me to go from 1.375v/4.7 to 1.44v/4.8, so you should probably gain at least 100 MHz headroom. I suggest using x264/HWBOT x265/RealBench etc instead of P95 for testing, though. But even 8K fft's don't get my cpu hot.


----------



## Bobber1

I started testing memory just to see if my motherboard was the issue and I noticed VCCSA was at 1.15 and VCCIO was at 1.15. I saw the posted numbers in here made it safe for up to 1.25 VCCIO, so I tried 1.2 to see if that would make that memory speed work, but it refused to post with a code 19 (Problem related to memory). The motherboard (AsRock Extreme6) apparently doesn't reset the settings and I'm forced to reset everything. Could the board/memory be bad if it can't even handle 1.2 VCCIO? Really hate building new PCs since it all feels like a crapshoot.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I started testing memory just to see if my motherboard was the issue and I noticed VCCSA was at 1.15 and VCCIO was at 1.15. I saw the posted numbers in here made it safe for up to 1.25 VCCIO, so I tried 1.2 to see if that would make that memory speed work, but it refused to post with a code 19 (Problem related to memory). The motherboard (AsRock Extreme6) apparently doesn't reset the settings and I'm forced to reset everything. Could the board/memory be bad if it can't even handle 1.2 VCCIO? Really hate building new PCs since it all feels like a crapshoot.


Don't know...I have 2666 RAM OC'd to 3200, but my board compensates the VCCIO/VCCSA pretty good on it's own so I leave them on Auto. Max readings I get are VCCIO 1.24V & VCCSA 1.216, with the DRAM set to 1.39v. Find someone with the same RAM and see what they are getting? I confess I'm not a RAM guru so can't help much with settings.


----------



## Krgwow

seems to be i could stable a 4.8 Ghz OC on 1.414/1.424, but i tried 4.9 Ghz on 1.454/1.464 and it crash...
any tips?

just changed vcore and memory voltage to manual 1.35v
turned off c-sates, virtualization, etc...

@6700k
Z170A MSI KRAIT GAMING


----------



## Bobber1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Don't know...I have 2666 RAM OC'd to 3200, but my board compensates the VCCIO/VCCSA pretty good on it's own so I leave them on Auto. Max readings I get are VCCIO 1.24V & VCCSA 1.216, with the DRAM set to 1.39v. Find someone with the same RAM and see what they are getting? I confess I'm not a RAM guru so can't help much with settings.


My motherboard is weird. For some reason it will set the VCCIO to 1.22 and the VCCSA to 1.21 with a 4.5ghz overclock with things set to auto, but if I try to manually apply those it just won't post like it's putting way more than is necessary. Now I have it set to [email protected] VCore and it's running fine, but both VCCIO and VCCSA are at 1.18 now. I would rather set those manually, but apparently I can't.

I should probably test the memory at stock to see if the DIMM slots are messed up or something or possibly the ram, but I don't know what's a good way to test skylake. In the past I just used memtest86+, but I don't think they support ddr4/skylake, so I don't know how good the test would be?


----------



## cnamhk

My first i7-6700K can only do [email protected] Failed x264 and already thermal throttled up to 1.360V using a Hyper 212 EVO.

A second sample can do [email protected], or [email protected] default cache or [email protected]/cache 4.4GHz, also switched to a Phanteks PH-TC14PE.
Tried up to 1.420V and still failed 4.7GHz.

All tested using x264 stability test, Sync All Cores, [email protected]@Level 6, XMP enabled and everything else auto.

Should I stop the silicon lottery and keep the second one? I aim for a daily driver at low noise levels. From the statistics in the first page 1.3V seems to be a good voltage for 4.6GHz.

My setup:
ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1
Phanteks PH-TC14PE
Corsair DDR4-3000MHz 8GBx4


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> My motherboard is weird. For some reason it will set the VCCIO to 1.22 and the VCCSA to 1.21 with a 4.5ghz overclock with things set to auto, but if I try to manually apply those it just won't post like it's putting way more than is necessary. Now I have it set to [email protected] VCore and it's running fine, but both VCCIO and VCCSA are at 1.18 now. I would rather set those manually, but apparently I can't.
> 
> I should probably test the memory at stock to see if the DIMM slots are messed up or something or possibly the ram, but I don't know what's a good way to test skylake. In the past I just used memtest86+, but I don't think they support ddr4/skylake, so I don't know how good the test would be?


Use memtest for the ram and open up a copy for each thread (4 for 6600K, 8 for 6700K) and test to at least 200%. But only use 95-96% of available RAM.
For example for my 6700K I open up 8 copies of memtest, and for my 16GB RAM I set each one for 1750 and it works out pretty good.

There's a link in the OP for downloading, I believe.


----------



## chiggah

Hi there

I just build my system yesterday.

Can someone provide a guide on how to get 4.5 - 4.6 Ghz ? I am still kind new to this BIOS, after coming from a X58 i7 930 system, but will be doing some exploring in the BIOS

My specs:

i7 6700K batch L606F380
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400MHz
Corsair H110 CPU cooler
EVGA G2 1000W
Asus 980Ti Strix
Fractal Design Define R5 Mid Tower Case

Should I be following one of these guides ?

https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I upgraded to a 6700k hoping to get some decent clocks compared to my currently crappy 2500k ([email protected]). Seems like it struggles to run prime95 for more than 15-20 minutes at 4.5ghz/4.0cache/1.32vcore. Is this chip pretty bad? I was hoping to have something that easily clocks 4.5ghz with lowish volts. Best chip I ever got was a [email protected]/1.19vcore, but that was for someone else.
> 
> I bought this from microcenter, so I have the option to exchange, I just hate doing it, but bad chips always seem to give me lots of trouble years down the road when I have to up the vcore more and more to keep the overclock completely stable. I'm also worried I won't be able to use an air cooler without getting a decent chip.


What is your batch number?


----------



## v1ral

Wow Vcore jumps from 1.35 to 1.408 is this normal?
This is 50 runs of x264 16t normal max temps is 82c, should I lower multi or keep going?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I just build my system yesterday.
> 
> Can someone provide a guide on how to get 4.5 - 4.6 Ghz ? I am still kind new to this BIOS, after coming from a X58 i7 930 system, but will be doing some exploring in the BIOS
> 
> My specs:
> 
> i7 6700K batch L606F380
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 2400MHz
> Corsair H110 CPU cooler
> EVGA G2 1000W
> Asus 980Ti Strix
> Fractal Design Define R5 Mid Tower Case
> 
> Should I be following one of these guides ?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4


Following the Maximus guide is your best bet. It may mean ruins a couple settings that you will not have or are named something slightly different. The foundation of the overclock however will be the same. Essentially you want to set the Vcore voltage to manual and apply some voltage say 1.36V. You then want to increase the multiplier for the cores as high as possible until unstable. Once unstable increase the voltage by .02 at a time until you either reach around 1.44V which is a good round safe number to keep as a peak voltage or until your temps get in the high 70s low 80s which ever happens first depending on your cooling. Once you find the manual voltage it needs switch to adaptive to allow the voltage to dip under idle.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Vcore jumps from 1.35 to 1.408 is this normal?
> This is 50 runs of x264 16t normal max temps is 82c, should I lower multi or keep going?


You should set manual voltage in the bios. Setting to adaptive while stress testing can cause the voltage to overshoot a good bit depending on the program. Only switch to adaptive when you are done testing.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You should set manual voltage in the bios. Setting to adaptive while stress testing can cause the voltage to overshoot a good bit depending on the program. Only switch to adaptive when you are done testing.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Hi thanks for the comments.
My board is weird, its an Asrock extreme 7+ what your seeing is balanced mode NOT performance mode. In performance mode only core 1 downclocks the rest stays, is this normal.
One thing to note i lowered vcore by.02 and in hwinfo max vcore is 1.376 , so from 1.408 to 1.376 is this normal? LLC is on level 1 i havent tried going higher, but going up a multiplier and doing my pre-tests ie 5 x264 runs and 30 realbench and a run of the benchmark in realbench it passes, so im gonna try 50 runs of x264 to see if it passes. I am startimg to think my chip is a pretty good clocker. The screen shots i posted earlier are with default "standard" fan curves, after adjusting them to my liking it doesnt break 80c while stressing x48...
Wish me luck.
Settings:
X48 1.33 volts bios fixed mode
Auto cache
100.0 bclk
XMP 2400 CAS 16 1.2 volts
LLC level 1
Hmm.. Oh yeah custom fan curve, i think thats all that i fiddled with so far.
Ill post screen shots if i pass or fail..


----------



## superkyle1721

Going from 1.408 to 1.376 is normal. What you are seeing is the limited resolution of the voltage readout.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## v1ral

Alright.. I passed x264 50 runs!!! 1.33 in [email protected]
I am surprised...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.. I passed x264 50 runs!!! 1.33 in [email protected]
> I am surprised...


Very good chip. May be able to click to 4.9 at 1.44. What kind of cooling are you using and is the chip Delidded? We seem to be running similar voltages as the chip I have currently. Not in bios but the actual applied voltage to the chip according to HWinfo.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Vlackrs

Here i can only hit with i5 6500 non-k @4.4 with 1.35v + level 7 but if i try to hit @4.5 i need 1.440v + level 7.

I am on Asus rog VIII hero.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very good chip. May be able to click to 4.9 at 1.44. What kind of cooling are you using and is the chip Delidded? We seem to be running similar voltages as the chip I have currently. Not in bios but the actual applied voltage to the chip according to HWinfo.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Interesting... I am hoping I don't have to go that high on vcore....
I'll do more testing later.. so should I lock this in as a stable 4.8Ghz overclock?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Very good chip. May be able to click to 4.9 at 1.44. What kind of cooling are you using and is the chip Delidded? We seem to be running similar voltages as the chip I have currently. Not in bios but the actual applied voltage to the chip according to HWinfo.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... I am hoping I don't have to go that high on vcore....
> I'll do more testing later.. so should I lock this in as a stable 4.8Ghz overclock?
Click to expand...

At this point I would say you are stable. If you do not want to increase to 1.44 then you can always work on BCLK overclock to fine tune it. This should allow you to achieve 4.85 at 1.42 peak voltage. That is what I am at for 24/7 and we are following at similar clocks and voltages.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ottesen

I've had my 6700k and gigabyte motherboard now about three weeks, have the strangest problems. I can overclock and run stresstests without a problem, but i can't play games without the computer frezzing. I have tried everything, small overclock and much voltage, still the same. Tired...

i just ordered a asus Rog motherboard instead, if i have the same problems there i'm going to snap :S lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I've had my 6700k and gigabyte motherboard now about three weeks, have the strangest problems. I can overclock and run stresstests without a problem, but i can't play games without the computer frezzing. I have tried everything, small overclock and much voltage, still the same. Tired...
> 
> i just ordered a asus Rog motherboard instead, if i have the same problems there i'm going to snap :S lol


Is your graphics card overclocked? If so put it back to defualt to eliminate that as a lossible cuase.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Is your graphics card overclocked? If so put it back to defualt to eliminate that as a lossible cuase.


I have tried everything, it frezzes when its stock and overclocked. I also have strange temp readings. Thought it was the ram but
it frezzes no mater what...







Going back to asus


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I have tried everything, it frezzes when its stock and overclocked. I also have strange temp readings. Thought it was the ram but
> it frezzes no mater what...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to asus


I have Gigabyte z170x gaming 7.. all i want to say is that it's the best MB i ever had, it run flawless everything and OC good with cool temps... don't know really what is your problem, maybe defective product.







Every gigabyte card i had in last 5 years was really good and i am happy with them.
I never switch to Asus, because i had problem with videocard and i think they are not worthy, putting cheap materials and selling things expensive ...


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I have Gigabyte z170x gaming 7.. all i want to say is that it's the best MB i ever had, it run flawless everything and OC good with cool temps... don't know really what is your problem, maybe defective product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every gigabyte i had in last 5 years was really good and i am happy with them.
> I never switch to Asus, because i had problem with videocard and i think they are not worthy, putting cheap materials and selling things expensive ...


It may just be mine that is defective, but i don't think you can compare the one you got to mine... (Its a cheap board)


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> It may just be mine that is defective, but i don't think you can compare the one you got to mine... (Its a cheap board)


Are you really saving from MB? It is the worst mistake when building gaming pc...


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Are you really saving from MB? It is the worst mistake when building gaming pc...


To be completely honest with you, i didn't think the motherboard was a very important thing anymore... That they are more or less ok even at a low price. I'm getting the new motherboard in a few days, hopefully i prove my self wrong on that point







But ye, its dumb. We'll see in a few days







My previous mobo's have been just fine, even tho they were "cheap".


----------



## chiggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Following the Maximus guide is your best bet. It may mean ruins a couple settings that you will not have or are named something slightly different. The foundation of the overclock however will be the same. Essentially you want to set the Vcore voltage to manual and apply some voltage say 1.36V. You then want to increase the multiplier for the cores as high as possible until unstable. Once unstable increase the voltage by .02 at a time until you either reach around 1.44V which is a good round safe number to keep as a peak voltage or until your temps get in the high 70s low 80s which ever happens first depending on your cooling. Once you find the manual voltage it needs switch to adaptive to allow the voltage to dip under idle.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks for that

Would I need to disable any power saving features like IEST C1 etc etc

My only experience is overclocking the X58 platform with i7 930

Any know much about the 2016 batches ? I got a L606F380


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I've had my 6700k and gigabyte motherboard now about three weeks, have the strangest problems. I can overclock and run stresstests without a problem, but i can't play games without the computer frezzing. I have tried everything, small overclock and much voltage, still the same. Tired...
> 
> i just ordered a asus Rog motherboard instead, if i have the same problems there i'm going to snap :S lol


Do you have a good power supply?


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Do you have a good power supply?


Corsair hx1050w silver


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Corsair hx1050w silver


It should be more than enough!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I've had my 6700k and gigabyte motherboard now about three weeks, have the strangest problems. I can overclock and run stresstests without a problem, but i can't play games without the computer frezzing. I have tried everything, small overclock and much voltage, still the same. Tired...
> 
> i just ordered a asus Rog motherboard instead, if i have the same problems there i'm going to snap :S lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a good power supply?
Click to expand...

Run memtest. Sounds like your memory may be the culprit.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Following the Maximus guide is your best bet. It may mean ruins a couple settings that you will not have or are named something slightly different. The foundation of the overclock however will be the same. Essentially you want to set the Vcore voltage to manual and apply some voltage say 1.36V. You then want to increase the multiplier for the cores as high as possible until unstable. Once unstable increase the voltage by .02 at a time until you either reach around 1.44V which is a good round safe number to keep as a peak voltage or until your temps get in the high 70s low 80s which ever happens first depending on your cooling. Once you find the manual voltage it needs switch to adaptive to allow the voltage to dip under idle.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> Would I need to disable any power saving features like IEST C1 etc etc
> 
> My only experience is overclocking the X58 platform with i7 930
> 
> Any know much about the 2016 batches ? I got a L606F380
Click to expand...

You can leave the power settings enabled just increase Vcore and multiplier.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Run memtest. Sounds like your memory may be the culprit.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Have done that also, all checked out ok. Have overclock with 1 stick, 2 sticks, and different configs. Its really strange. It was stable a few days but when i changed a setting it was frezzing again. (Even going back to the stable setting is frezzed.) I have tried changing one and one thing, samme problem. Even underclocked the ram, still the same. More voltage on everything, same. It doesn't make sense. Also have gotten som boot-loops.

On stock settings tho everything is fine. And it doesn't seem to mater how much/little i overclock, still frezzes. I had no issue doing aida64 for 10 hours, or x264 times 35. Its only gaming, and doesn't mater if the game is cpu heavy or not. Overclocking with cache at stock or not, same thing. Xmp or not, same thing. I have tried anything i can think of. Even like 4,5ghz at over 1,4v even tho i only need 1,34v for 4,7ghz... still crashes in games, no difference. Hopefully the new motherboard fixes these problems, if not its either ram or cpu... but its pointing to motherboard.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Have done that also, all checked out ok. Have overclock with 1 stick, 2 sticks, and different configs. Its really strange. It was stable a few days but when i changed a setting it was frezzing again. (Even going back to the stable setting is frezzed.) I have tried changing one and one thing, samme problem. Even underclocked the ram, still the same. More voltage on everything, same. It doesn't make sense. Also have gotten som boot-loops.
> 
> On stock settings tho everything is fine. And it doesn't seem to mater how much/little i overclock, still frezzes. I had no issue doing aida64 for 10 hours, or x264 times 35. Its only gaming, and doesn't mater if the game is cpu heavy or not. Overclocking with cache at stock or not, same thing. Xmp or not, same thing. I have tried anything i can think of. Even like 4,5ghz at over 1,4v even tho i only need 1,34v for 4,7ghz... still crashes in games, no difference. Hopefully the new motherboard fixes these problems, if not its either ram or cpu... but its pointing to motherboard.


Can you try stressing with Asus Realbench instead of x264, as Realbench loads the gpu as well.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Can you try stressing with Asus Realbench instead of x264, as Realbench loads the gpu as well.


I'll give it a try


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Can you try stressing with Asus Realbench instead of x264, as Realbench loads the gpu as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try
Click to expand...

Another issue may be the fact the chip is not making sufficient contact with the pins or the heat sink is too tight causing slight warping of the board. Try removing the CPU from the socket and examining the pins to make sure they are not damaged. If not reseat the CPU and mount the cooler. When mounting the cooler make sure you are not over tightening. It's kind of a long shot but worth checking out.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Arctucas

I am at ~4758MHz on my 6700K @ 1.335V in BIOS.

So, to get on 'the list', what do I need to do and what do I post in this thread as proof?


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I am at ~4758MHz on my 6700K @ 1.335V in BIOS.
> 
> So, to get on 'the list', what do I need to do and what do I post in this thread as proof?


In order to be charted you need to fill out this form:

Username:
CPU Model:
Base Clock:
Core Multiplier:
Core Frequency:
Cache Frequency:
Vcore in UEFI: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.
Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.
FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".
Cooling Solution: If you are delidded, note it here. Please explicitly state if you are doing bare die or not.
Stability Test: Please list the version of Prime95 and what FFT preset/size it is if you are using Prime95. Please list the number of threads used if using custom x264 test. In other words, please provide as many details as you can. Acceptable stress tests will be listed at the bottom.

Batch Number: What country? Please list the entire batch number if you can. You can find it on the box.
Ram Speed: State the frequency and timings (3200 16-16-16-35, etc etc)
Ram Voltage: If you've tweaked VCCIO and System Agent, please note it here.
Motherboard:
LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO
Misc Comments: Anything else you'd like to add on top of what you've listed?

To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
Prime v27.9 3 hours
IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours

Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test.

Picture Verification:
To have this optional column ticked off, you must submit a picture showing that the stress test has been completed as you claimed. You also must have HWinfo open, showing both the frequency and Vcore. (Many people forget to make sure the Vcore reading is showing.)


----------



## Arctucas

HWinfo does not correctly display my voltages.

Would AIDA64 suffice?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> HWinfo does not correctly display my voltages.
> 
> Would AIDA64 suffice?


on HWinfo look for Vcore scroll down near motherboard temp etc im 100% thats real volts


----------



## Arctucas

I am not wanting to be argumentative, but I am certain HWinfo is incorrect.

I am confident AIDA64 is much more accurate than HWinfo.










VCore in BIOS is set at 1.335V.

EDIT: picture text is too small, damn resizing.

HWinfo says 1.252V. AIDA64 says 1.3221V.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I am not wanting to be argumentative, but I am certain HWinfo is incorrect.
> 
> I am confident AIDA64 is much more accurate than HWinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCore in BIOS is set at 1.335V.
> 
> EDIT: picture text is too small, damn resizing.
> 
> HWinfo says 1.250V. AIDA64 says 1.3280V.


It's not unusual for two programs polling temps/voltages at the same time to not be in sync.
Having said that, I've never had any problems with HWINFO showing correct values. If there is a problem, contact the author, he's quick to fix any discrepancies that show up for various motherboards.


----------



## Asus11

anyone familiar with bsod 7f? I encountered it 45 mins into realbench stress test

temps under 70c


----------



## chiggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can leave the power settings enabled just increase Vcore and multiplier.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks - from what I've read so far:

- Just adjust vcore and multiplier
- Leave CPU power settings as default
- What about the *turbo* ? Do I disable *Turbo* if I'm overclocking to 4.6 Ghz ? Coz right now it's fluctuating from 4.0 - 4.2 Ghz at stock

I hope my batch L606F380 is good for OC/Volts. Will report back

As far as I understand, usually the first batches (for example 2015) are the more "sought" after ones, or is that not true ? Mine's from 2016 week 6


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Thanks - from what I've read so far:
> 
> - Just adjust vcore and multiplier
> - Leave CPU power settings as default
> - What about the *turbo* ? Do I disable *Turbo* if I'm overclocking to 4.6 Ghz ? Coz right now it's fluctuating from 4.0 - 4.2 Ghz at stock
> 
> I hope my batch L606F380 is good for OC/Volts. Will report back
> 
> As far as I understand, usually the first batches (for example 2015) are the more "sought" after ones, or is that not true ? Mine's from 2016 week 6


only one way to find out


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's not unusual for two programs polling temps/voltages at the same time to not be in sync.
> Having said that, I've never had any problems with HWINFO showing correct values. If there is a problem, contact the author, he's quick to fix any discrepancies that show up for various motherboards.


I understand the thing about possible issues when using two polling applications simultaneously, but HWinfo always reports the wrong voltage, even when it is used by itself.

I had to submit sensor dumps to FinalWire to get AIDA64 updated to correctly read the voltage. Out-of-the-box, only ELEET would read the voltage correctly.

However, if HWinfo is the only acceptable option...I suppose I can try to contact the author to get HWinfo updated, but frankly, I like AIDA64 so much better.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> anyone familiar with bsod 7f? I encountered it 45 mins into realbench stress test
> 
> temps under 70c


STOP 0x0000007F: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP

Usual causes: Memory corruption, Hardware (memory in particular), Overclocking failure, Installing a faulty or mismatched hardware (especially memory) or a failure after installing it, 3rd party firewall, Device drivers, SCSI/network/BIOS updates needed, Improperly seated cards, Incompatible storage devices, Overclocking, Virus scanner, Backup tool, Bad motherboard, Missing Service Pack

_Excerpted from BSOD Index @ carrona.org._


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> anyone familiar with bsod 7f? I encountered it 45 mins into realbench stress test
> 
> temps under 70c


Yep, more vcore!


----------



## chiggah

First attempt - set to 1.35V in BIOS but showing up as 1.376V in CPU-Z and HWmonitor? Is that normal?

Anyways, I managed to boot and RealBench stress at 4.6 GHz @ 1.35V, 74 degrees Celsius. How are my temps? Using H110 with a room temp of around 20 Celsius

What should I attempt next ? Up to 4.7 GHz or just decrease the volt to 1.3V?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> STOP 0x0000007F: UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
> 
> Usual causes: Memory corruption, Hardware (memory in particular), Overclocking failure, Installing a faulty or mismatched hardware (especially memory) or a failure after installing it, 3rd party firewall, Device drivers, SCSI/network/BIOS updates needed, Improperly seated cards, Incompatible storage devices, Overclocking, Virus scanner, Backup tool, Bad motherboard, Missing Service Pack
> 
> _Excerpted from BSOD Index @ corrona.org._


its 0x0000008 for me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yep, more vcore!


ahh maybe so, 1.43v then.. don't feel like giving it anymore


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I understand the thing about possible issues when using two polling applications simultaneously, but HWinfo always reports the wrong voltage, even when it is used by itself.
> 
> I had to submit sensor dumps to FinalWire to get AIDA64 updated to correctly read the voltage. Out-of-the-box, only ELEET would read the voltage correctly.
> 
> However, if HWinfo is the only acceptable option...I suppose I can try to contact the author to get HWinfo updated, but frankly, AIDA64 is so much better.


No, use whatever program works for you. Just as you had to get FinalWire to make adjustments, the author of HWINFO likely needs to do the same. He has a thread here at OCN somewhere or you can go to his home page. If you want to, that is. It might make a difference for other people getting bad readings from HWINFO. Your call.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No, use whatever program works for you. Just as you had to get FinalWire to make adjustments, the author of HWINFO likely needs to do the same. He has a thread here at OCN somewhere or you can go to his home page. If you want to, that is. It might make a difference for other people getting bad readings from HWINFO. Your call.


Trying to follow the rules here.

If HWinfo is the accepted standard, then so be it, but until the issue is fixed, I cannot legitimately submit anything.

I sent a request to Mr. Malik about fixing HWinfo for my motherboard. He said I need to provide additional info, and he will try to fix it.

Hopefully, I can get accurate readings to submit.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Trying to follow the rules here.
> 
> If HWinfo is the accepted standard, then so be it, but until the issue is fixed, I cannot legitimately submit anything.
> 
> I sent a request to Mr. Malik about fixing HWinfo for my motherboard. He said I need to provide additional info, and he will try to fix it.
> 
> Hopefully, I can get accurate readings to submit.


Ah, I didn't realize he wanted specifically HWINFO. Not sure why that is, when as you say AIDA works pretty good. Easier to get all the info in one screenshot? IDK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah, I didn't realize he wanted specifically HWINFO. Not sure why that is, when as you say AIDA works pretty good. Easier to get all the info in one screenshot? IDK.


If you open AID64 stress window and use the text sensor tab, it records max values and should be acceptable for the OP.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you open AID64 stress window and use the text sensor tab, it records max values and should be acceptable for the OP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know how to use AIDA, I just prefer HWINFO for a quick read. Although I do use AIDA64 to feed Aquasuite temps.









I guess the other guy is literally following Wizzie's rules, I can't fault him for that.


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Following the Maximus guide is your best bet. It may mean ruins a couple settings that you will not have or are named something slightly different. The foundation of the overclock however will be the same. Essentially you want to set the Vcore voltage to manual and apply some voltage say 1.36V. You then want to increase the multiplier for the cores as high as possible until unstable. Once unstable increase the voltage by .02 at a time until you either reach around 1.44V which is a good round safe number to keep as a peak voltage or until your temps get in the high 70s low 80s which ever happens first depending on your cooling. Once you find the manual voltage it needs switch to adaptive to allow the voltage to dip under idle.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Hi,

I am testing my 6700k. Last CPU I was overclocking was my q9550 so I am out of tune with current ways and just learning and reading about it. I have Maximus Hero Alpha board so I started with I think same guide you are referring to.

The only things I have changed in BIOS so far is enabling XMP profile and changing vcore to manual everything else is set to auto. In windows I run high performance profile for the moment.

I do 1h of OCCT for each change and then move on if stable in search for good candidate settings for overnight stress test.

The problem I am having is that vcore is all over the place. So for example I set vcore in BIOS to 1.37 in windows it idles at 1.392 (according to HW monitor - poison vcore, I am ignoring CPU VID value, which of those two should I treat with more respect ?







?) and when running OCCT it peaks at 1.440... I assume this is because I have almost everything set to auto in bios?

As I am on air I do not want to go any higher then 1.45. Does that mean that the I should be aiming to stay under 1.45 of HW Monitor peak vcore value or how should I interpret it?

So far I cannot run 1h of OCCT on 4.7ghz without going over 1.440 peak vcore in HW monitor.

But I can do 4.6 at 1.376 peak (1.32 in bios) and still working out the lowest vcore for 4.6

Maybe I could stabilize 4.7 by pushing the vcore more but before getting some help with understanding above I am not willing to go 1.38 in bios and god only knows how much peak in HW monitor (as 1.37 lead to 1.440 peak in HW monitor)

Thanks

EDIT:

Also when I set the vcore in bios lets say to 1.32 it shows next to it a current value of 1.344... what is this about


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Following the Maximus guide is your best bet. It may mean ruins a couple settings that you will not have or are named something slightly different. The foundation of the overclock however will be the same. Essentially you want to set the Vcore voltage to manual and apply some voltage say 1.36V. You then want to increase the multiplier for the cores as high as possible until unstable. Once unstable increase the voltage by .02 at a time until you either reach around 1.44V which is a good round safe number to keep as a peak voltage or until your temps get in the high 70s low 80s which ever happens first depending on your cooling. Once you find the manual voltage it needs switch to adaptive to allow the voltage to dip under idle.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am testing my 6700k. Last CPU I was overclocking was my q9550 so I am out of tune with current ways and just learning and reading about it. I have Maximus Hero Alpha board so I started with I think same guide you are referring to.
> 
> The only things I have changed in BIOS so far is enabling XMP profile and changing vcore to manual everything else is set to auto. In windows I run high performance profile for the moment.
> 
> I do 1h of OCCT for each change and then move on if stable in search for good candidate settings for overnight stress test.
> 
> The problem I am having is that vcore is all over the place. So for example I set vcore in BIOS to 1.37 in windows it idles at 1.392 (according to HW monitor - poison vcore, I am ignoring CPU VID value, which of those two should I treat with more respect ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?) and when running OCCT it peaks at 1.440... I assume this is because I have almost everything set to auto in bios?
> 
> As I am on air I do not want to go any higher then 1.45. Does that mean that the I should be aiming to stay under 1.45 of HW Monitor peak vcore value or how should I interpret it?
> 
> So far I cannot run 1h of OCCT on 4.7ghz without going over 1.440 peak vcore in HW monitor.
> 
> But I can do 4.6 at 1.376 peak (1.32 in bios) and still working out the lowest vcore for 4.6
> 
> Maybe I could stabilize 4.7 by pushing the vcore more but before getting some help with understanding above I am not willing to go 1.38 in bios and god only knows how much peak in HW monitor (as 1.37 lead to 1.440 peak in HW monitor)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also when I set the vcore in bios lets say to 1.32 it shows next to it a current value of 1.344... what is this about
Click to expand...

With the hero board set load line calibration (LLC) to 5. This will limit the overshoot of voltage. Meaning when you set 1.4V manual in bios your actual voltage when the CPU is under load will be say 1.406Vish. Vcore is the only voltage you need to really pay attention to leaving the rest on auto for now is fine. Don't worry about Vid. As far as the bios showing current voltage that is just the voltage the CPU is set to currently and even if you change it in bios that number won't change until the computer is reset.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Hionmaiden

Having a bit of a problem with my 6600k. For the past few weeks It won't overclock to what it was usually set to which was 4.8ghz. In the bios it reports 117 BCLK which takes it from 4.1ghz to 4.8ghz, but when it boots CPU-ID shows only 100 BCLK leading the overclock to stay at 4.1ghz. King of confused as to how this is happening.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Having a bit of a problem with my 6600k. For the past few weeks It won't overclock to what it was usually set to which was 4.8ghz. In the bios it reports 117 BCLK which takes it from 4.1ghz to 4.8ghz, but when it boots CPU-ID shows only 100 BCLK leading the overclock to stay at 4.1ghz. King of confused as to how this is happening.


just wondered why you used blk when you have a K series?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Having a bit of a problem with my 6600k. For the past few weeks It won't overclock to what it was usually set to which was 4.8ghz. In the bios it reports 117 BCLK which takes it from 4.1ghz to 4.8ghz, but when it boots CPU-ID shows only 100 BCLK leading the overclock to stay at 4.1ghz. King of confused as to how this is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> just wondered why you used blk when you have a K series?
Click to expand...

There are reasons. Such as creating finer resolution on memory OCing

Always destroying exergy


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With the hero board set load line calibration (LLC) to 5. This will limit the overshoot of voltage. Meaning when you set 1.4V manual in bios your actual voltage when the CPU is under load will be say 1.406Vish. Vcore is the only voltage you need to really pay attention to leaving the rest on auto for now is fine. Don't worry about Vid. As far as the bios showing current voltage that is just the voltage the CPU is set to currently and even if you change it in bios that number won't change until the computer is reset.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thank you LLC5 helped a lot with getting readings more up to what I have set it to. Are there any other crucial options like it I should change from auto?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With the hero board set load line calibration (LLC) to 5. This will limit the overshoot of voltage. Meaning when you set 1.4V manual in bios your actual voltage when the CPU is under load will be say 1.406Vish. Vcore is the only voltage you need to really pay attention to leaving the rest on auto for now is fine. Don't worry about Vid. As far as the bios showing current voltage that is just the voltage the CPU is set to currently and even if you change it in bios that number won't change until the computer is reset.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LLC5 helped a lot with getting readings more up to what I have set it to. Are there any other crucial options like it I should change from auto?
Click to expand...

Not really. There are a couple things you can change such as power phases and current limits which may help a little bit but really at this point I would just play with the OC and if you are 99% stable then maybe use those to see if it can get that last 1%

Always destroying exergy


----------



## chaz117

so quick question. I have a 6700k currently clocked at 4.6 at 1.35 Vcore. Everything is running stable so far. Questions is, am i safe to pump it up more? I game mabey 3 times a week when i get the chance and its usually for a good long while those days. Just curious what the safe max voltage i can run. And before anyone asks im running a Kraken x61 CPU cooler and so far temps during gaming have not gotten any higher than the low 50s C.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just wondered why you used blk when you have a K series?


Because it over-clocks the ring ratio, ram and basically everything else. Plus the performance is better with a mixture. 4.8ghz on multi is weaker than using both. I just can't figure out why it won't overclock when the bios says it is at 117BCLK


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaz117*
> 
> so quick question. I have a 6700k currently clocked at 4.6 at 1.35 Vcore. Everything is running stable so far. Questions is, am i safe to pump it up more? I game mabey 3 times a week when i get the chance and its usually for a good long while those days. Just curious what the safe max voltage i can run. And before anyone asks im running a Kraken x61 CPU cooler and so far temps during gaming have not gotten any higher than the low 50s C.


I'd keep testing up to 1.45V.


----------



## chaz117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'd keep testing up to 1.45V.


OK ill try and keep testing. My only confusion was in the BIOS on my MSI z170a gaming m5 board whenever i select any vcore from 1.36 and higher the numbers turn red...IS that something to worry about or just ignore it?


----------



## chaz117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'd keep testing up to 1.45V.


I also don't replace hardware very often so I would like to keep the lifetime intact so I can keep this build for a good3-5 years. So, I assume, as long as I don't go over 1.45 I should be fine?


----------



## Asus11

just passed asus realbench @ 4.9ghz 1.43v

I noticed in hwinfo while doing realbench it pulled 1.456v

but while gaming just in crysis 3 for about an hour only 1.44v pulled

I have heard people say in the past asus realbench does pull more volts etc and once stable you can put the volts down a notch

but happy to report stable in crysis 3 which for me is one of the most intense game when it comes to stressing the GPU/CPU

temps stayed under 69c also which surprised me..

glad I finally got the 4.9ghz but probably will revert back to 4.8ghz @ 1.35v for daily like before


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just wondered why you used blk when you have a K series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it over-clocks the ring ratio, ram and basically everything else. Plus the performance is better with a mixture. 4.8ghz on multi is weaker than using both. I just can't figure out why it won't overclock when the bios says it is at 117BCLK
Click to expand...

Using BCLK will increase the cache speed multi and ram speed but I'm pretty sure that's all. Pcie is no longer linked. It has also been tested using a BCLK of 200 in order to match the speeds of using a BCLK of 100 and performance should be the exact same. Speed is speed doesn't matter how you get there.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## sebna

Ok I have found good candidate settings for overnight stress test. If they are stable I will probably move on tomorrow to RAM OC but before that I would like to set adaptive vcore. Could you please give me some hints how should I tackle adaptive?

If i understand correctly once set and tested for stability it will allow for correct c-states and general power saving while limiting max vcore to my previous manual settings?

Thanks


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Ok I have found good candidate settings for overnight stress test. If they are stable I will probably move on tomorrow to RAM OC but before that I would like to set adaptive vcore. Could you please give me some hints how should I tackle adaptive?
> 
> If i understand correctly once set and tested for stability it will allow for correct c-states and general power saving while limiting max vcore to my previous manual settings?
> 
> Thanks


tell you what load up realbench and click h.264 only

run 10 runs

report back

dont really see overnights test worth it imo if anything could do more harm than good


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> tell you what load up realbench and click h.264 only
> 
> run 10 runs
> 
> report back
> 
> dont really see overnights test worth it imo if anything could do more harm than good


Hey thanks for anwserig but I think you missed the point of my question









I am looking for advice on how to set adaptive vcore.

EDIT: ahh, you have added a line in the meantime which changes sens of your replay slightly.

My OC is not big and voltage is not excessive so overnight is good







I am not worried about longevity as the CPU will outlast its usability anyway. My q9550 oced to [email protected] did many months of 24/7 100% hammering at crazy temps and guess what is still going strong close to 10 years later...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hey thanks for anwserig but I think you missed the point of my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for advice on how to set adaptive vcore. I know how to stress test the OC, but thanks for that anyway.


https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/

scroll down to

Putting on the Final Touch


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just passed asus realbench @ 4.9ghz 1.43v
> 
> I noticed in hwinfo while doing realbench it pulled 1.456v
> 
> but while gaming just in crysis 3 for about an hour only 1.44v pulled
> 
> I have heard people say in the past asus realbench does pull more volts etc and once stable you can put the volts down a notch
> 
> but happy to report stable in crysis 3 which for me is one of the most intense game when it comes to stressing the GPU/CPU
> 
> temps stayed under 69c also which surprised me..
> 
> glad I finally got the 4.9ghz but probably will revert back to 4.8ghz @ 1.35v for daily like before


I would stay at 4.8 if it runs on 1.35v instead of 4.9 with 1.45 - lol Not really much point, unless you want to finish fast


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I know how to use AIDA, I just prefer HWINFO for a quick read. Although I do use AIDA64 to feed Aquasuite temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the other guy is literally following Wizzie's rules, I can't fault him for that.


lol - yeah - I know you do... I just clicked the wrong post.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> I've had my 6700k and gigabyte motherboard now about three weeks, have the strangest problems. I can overclock and run stresstests without a problem, but i can't play games without the computer frezzing. I have tried everything, small overclock and much voltage, still the same. Tired...
> 
> i just ordered a asus Rog motherboard instead, if i have the same problems there i'm going to snap :S lol


Just an update, installed the new motherboard, same ram and cpu as before... same settings, same mhz, same everything. No issues at all, been playing many many hours


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - yeah - I know you do... I just clicked the wrong post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*


hey - so I have a SM8 on order... may have to hit you up for some pointers.


----------



## Bobber1

I can't ever seem to get a decent clocking chip I guess. My brother and I both got two bad 6700k's which do 4.5ghz @ about 1.32-1.33vcore. 4.7ghz on both requires about 1.42-1.43, but I didn't test it beyond an hour in prime95. The x264 custom test seems to fail, but it takes hours for that, whereas prime95 at least lets me know early, so I've stuck with that to quickly gauge a bit of stability. Since I'm testing these with a custom loop temps are around 70c @ 4.5ghz but around 80-85c @ 4.7ghz since the voltages are so high. Cache is also sitting at 4.0ghz so it's not like that's hindering anything, but that's another depressing number.

It's crazy to me how often I see people post nonchalantly that they have a 1.25v chip running at like 4.6 or even being able to boot at all at 4.8ghz. This happened with my 2500k and 4770k, both being pretty large under performers. I guess this wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't need to run these things under a massive cooler or custom loop just to get something comparable to a soldered 2500k. Beginning to feel like an expensive sidegrade.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - so I have a SM8 on order... may have to hit you up for some pointers.


That's great! I like mine.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I can't ever seem to get a decent clocking chip I guess. My brother and I both got two bad 6700k's which do 4.5ghz @ about 1.32-1.33vcore. 4.7ghz on both requires about 1.42-1.43, but I didn't test it beyond an hour in prime95. The x264 custom test seems to fail, but it takes hours for that, whereas prime95 at least lets me know early, so I've stuck with that to quickly gauge a bit of stability. Since I'm testing these with a custom loop temps are around 70c @ 4.5ghz but around 80-85c @ 4.7ghz since the voltages are so high. Cache is also sitting at 4.0ghz so it's not like that's hindering anything, but that's another depressing number.
> 
> It's crazy to me how often I see people post nonchalantly that they have a 1.25v chip running at like 4.6 or even being able to boot at all at 4.8ghz. This happened with my 2500k and 4770k, both being pretty large under performers. I guess this wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't need to run these things under a massive cooler or custom loop just to get something comparable to a soldered 2500k. Beginning to feel like an expensive sidegrade.


Yeah, I did pretty good with 4770K & 4790K, both would boot up at 5.0. Not that good with my 6700K, guess I'll see if my luck returns with Kaby Lake.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I can't ever seem to get a decent clocking chip I guess. My brother and I both got two bad 6700k's which do 4.5ghz @ about 1.32-1.33vcore. 4.7ghz on both requires about 1.42-1.43, but I didn't test it beyond an hour in prime95. The x264 custom test seems to fail, but it takes hours for that, whereas prime95 at least lets me know early, so I've stuck with that to quickly gauge a bit of stability. Since I'm testing these with a custom loop temps are around 70c @ 4.5ghz but around 80-85c @ 4.7ghz since the voltages are so high. Cache is also sitting at 4.0ghz so it's not like that's hindering anything, but that's another depressing number.
> 
> It's crazy to me how often I see people post nonchalantly that they have a 1.25v chip running at like 4.6 or even being able to boot at all at 4.8ghz. This happened with my 2500k and 4770k, both being pretty large under performers. I guess this wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't need to run these things under a massive cooler or custom loop just to get something comparable to a soldered 2500k. Beginning to feel like an expensive sidegrade.


Well, if you want, you can always buy a binned chip from Silicon Lottery. A lot of people have bought from there, and I don't see anyone disappointed. They'll even delid it with liquid metal for you and reseal the IHS on top. Last I checked, they offer bins from 4.6 to 4.9.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I would stay at 4.8 if it runs on 1.35v instead of 4.9 with 1.45 - lol Not really much point, unless you want to finish fast


4.9 1.43v stable im sure I can get it to 1.425v but while stress testing it goes to 1.456v which normal

in normal use it doesnt go past 1.44v which is pretty decent, I can also boot into windows and do benchmarks at 5ghz , tried 5.1ghz and it gets stuck on 3dmark halfway

at 4.8 its 1.35v in bios max it pulls is 1.36v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 4.9 1.43v stable im sure I can get it to 1.425v but while stress testing it goes to 1.456v which normal
> 
> in normal use it doesnt go past 1.44v which is pretty decent, I can also boot into windows and do benchmarks at 5ghz , tried 5.1ghz and it gets stuck on 3dmark halfway
> 
> at 4.8 its 1.35v in bios max it pulls is 1.36v


that's a very good 6700K.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's a very good 6700K.


it seems so









only thing letting me down is my memory, I want faster


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> it seems so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing letting me down is my memory, I want faster


well, the Impact is probably the best (or top 2) z170 boards for memory OC.







(I was running mine at 3866c16 until I gave it to my wife... now it's running a 2400kit at 3200)


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I can't ever seem to get a decent clocking chip I guess. My brother and I both got two bad 6700k's which do 4.5ghz @ about 1.32-1.33vcore. 4.7ghz on both requires about 1.42-1.43, but I didn't test it beyond an hour in prime95. The x264 custom test seems to fail, but it takes hours for that, whereas prime95 at least lets me know early, so I've stuck with that to quickly gauge a bit of stability. Since I'm testing these with a custom loop temps are around 70c @ 4.5ghz but around 80-85c @ 4.7ghz since the voltages are so high. Cache is also sitting at 4.0ghz so it's not like that's hindering anything, but that's another depressing number.
> 
> It's crazy to me how often I see people post nonchalantly that they have a 1.25v chip running at like 4.6 or even being able to boot at all at 4.8ghz. This happened with my 2500k and 4770k, both being pretty large under performers. I guess this wouldn't bother me as much if I didn't need to run these things under a massive cooler or custom loop just to get something comparable to a soldered 2500k. Beginning to feel like an expensive sidegrade.


which version of prime 95? small fft or blend?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Well, if you want, you can always buy a binned chip from Silicon Lottery. A lot of people have bought from there, and I don't see anyone disappointed. They'll even delid it with liquid metal for you and reseal the IHS on top. Last I checked, they offer bins from 4.6 to 4.9.
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all


I like how a 6600k is 4.9 is $25.99 then a 5ghz is $679. Mine can do 5ghz but the voltage is too high for my liking so I put it back down to 4.8 haha


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, the Impact is probably the best (or top 2) z170 boards for memory OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was running mine at 3866c16 until I gave it to my wife... now it's running a 2400kit at 3200)


yes









was looking at some 3600 c15 but its pricey and double the price I paid for the 3200 c16 lol


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 4.9 1.43v stable im sure I can get it to 1.425v but while stress testing it goes to 1.456v which normal
> 
> in normal use it doesnt go past 1.44v which is pretty decent, I can also boot into windows and do benchmarks at 5ghz , tried 5.1ghz and it gets stuck on 3dmark halfway
> 
> at 4.8 its 1.35v in bios max it pulls is 1.36v


Damn, nice one









I'm at 4,7 at 1,34-1,35v, but i need like over 1,45v for 4,8


----------



## sebna

My 6700k is stable 1h OCCT and 20h of X264 custom test at 1.36 vcore during load. I will probably bring it down to 1.34-35 under load. At this stage wanted to have a base and those settings were good candidate. Obviously not the best chip around.

It will fail after 10 - 20 minutes of OCCT on 4.7 up to 1.44v vcore loaded. I did not want to go higher on air than this (temps are maxing out at 82 in OCCT def settings).

Now my question is - is it worth it to delid (I would do it myself) - would it allow me to stabilize 4.7 in your experience? I really fancy 4.7









but I do not want to go stupid at the same time and chasing ghosts (my q9550 is lapped to mirror finish same with HS so I am not new to some more radical approaches)

I can boot 4.7 windows and run some less demanding stress tests as low as 1.35 in bios and 1.39 under load so I guess there is a potential to stabilize it. Now the question is will delid take me there?

Such a shame I did not know about silicone lottery site. I would probably go for one of their chips (4..7 prolly) but at the same time I am pretty sure my chip can do 1h of realbench 4.7 and 1.408 so the way they advertise theirs binned 4.7... which in my case do not bring OCCT stability.

Cheers


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> My 6700k is stable 1h OCCT and 20h of X264 custom test at 1.36 vcore during load. I will probably bring it down to 1.34-35 under load. At this stage wanted to have a base and those settings were good candidate. Obviously not the best chip around.
> 
> It will fail after 10 - 20 minutes of OCCT on 4.7 up to 1.44v vcore loaded. I did not want to go higher on air than this (temps are maxing out at 82 in OCCT def settings).
> 
> Now my question is - is it worth it to delid (I would do it myself) - would it allow me to stabilize 4.7 in your experience? I really fancy 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do not want to go stupid at the same time and chasing ghosts (my q9550 is lapped to mirror finish same with HS so I am not new to some more radical approaches)
> 
> I can boot 4.7 windows and run some less demanding stress tests as low as 1.35 in bios and 1.39 under load so I guess there is a potential to stabilize it. Now the question is will delid take me there?
> 
> Such a shame I did not know about silicone lottery site. I would probably go for one of their chips (4..7 prolly) but at the same time I am pretty sure my chip can do 1h of realbench 4.7 and 1.408 so the way they advertise theirs binned 4.7... which in my case do not bring OCCT stability.
> 
> Cheers


It's possible a delid will net you another 100 MHz. I was able to go from 4.7 to 4.8 with a delid, but that's setting the vcore around 1.440. For sure my temps are very, very good after delid, although they were only mid 70's before under extreme (8K fft's) load.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> tell you what load up realbench and click h.264 only
> 
> run 10 runs
> 
> report back
> 
> dont really see overnights test worth it imo if anything could do more harm than good


Not trying to thread-jack; browsing this thread, I read your post, and did a 10 run test.

Passed.

1.338V in BIOS. Still working with Mr. Malik about getting HWinfo updated, so, no HWinfo screenshot, unfortunately.



What do you think?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> My 6700k is stable 1h OCCT and 20h of X264 custom test at 1.36 vcore during load. I will probably bring it down to 1.34-35 under load. At this stage wanted to have a base and those settings were good candidate. Obviously not the best chip around.
> 
> It will fail after 10 - 20 minutes of OCCT on 4.7 up to 1.44v vcore loaded. I did not want to go higher on air than this (temps are maxing out at 82 in OCCT def settings).
> 
> Now my question is - is it worth it to delid (I would do it myself) - would it allow me to stabilize 4.7 in your experience? I really fancy 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I do not want to go stupid at the same time and chasing ghosts (my q9550 is lapped to mirror finish same with HS so I am not new to some more radical approaches)
> 
> I can boot 4.7 windows and run some less demanding stress tests as low as 1.35 in bios and 1.39 under load so I guess there is a potential to stabilize it. Now the question is will delid take me there?
> 
> Such a shame I did not know about silicone lottery site. I would probably go for one of their chips (4..7 prolly) but at the same time I am pretty sure my chip can do 1h of realbench 4.7 and 1.408 so the way they advertise theirs binned 4.7... which in my case do not bring OCCT stability.
> 
> Cheers


OCCT failure may not be vcore/core related. try 4.7 core and lower cache. Also, before any OCCT, run HCi Memtest according to the author's instructions.







Delid will net +100MHz if the limiting factor is peak temp, or you can;t keep the load temp below 70C.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Not trying to thread-jack; browsing this thread, I read your post, and did a 10 run test.
> 
> Passed.
> 
> 1.338V in BIOS. Still working with Mr. Malik about getting HWinfo updated, so, no HWinfo screenshot, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


why does it show encoding 49 secs to complete? 98 seconds here

my version is 2.41 takes longer to complete try the older version and see if still good?

if so just use it day to day and it should be stable


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> why does it show encoding 49 secs to complete? 98 seconds here
> 
> my version is 2.41 takes longer to complete try the older version and see if still good?
> 
> if so just use it day to day and it should be stable


Sure, if I could find that version...


----------



## Bobber1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> which version of prime 95? small fft or blend?


I'm using 28.9 and doing the custom tests with 90% ram used. It's what I tested my 2500k and 3770k and I have never seen a bluescreen on those once. The custom test just finds errors too slowly for me.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> why does it show encoding 49 secs to complete? 98 seconds here
> 
> my version is 2.41 takes longer to complete try the older version and see if still good?
> 
> if so just use it day to day and it should be stable


I used to do this to get a rough guestimate on how stable my tests are.. I just did this at 4.9Ghz @1.395 volts*bios and it passed with temps of 61c now my question is this, is this a decent chip.

Also on another note, Flck or what ever it is, on my board it's 800Mhz default, I see guides use 1Ghz, is this the preferred setting?


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I'm using 28.9 and doing the custom tests with 90% ram used. It's what I tested my 2500k and 3770k and I have never seen a bluescreen on those once. The custom test just finds errors too slowly for me.


Yeah i use small fft error will show up quickly and so is heat


----------



## Enterprise24

Do you think that ASUS Z170-A will OC memory to 4000Mhz
I am deciding between G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL16 and G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL17. This 2 model really garranty 4000Mhz @ 1.55V for 3200 kit and 1.45V for 3600 kit on M8H.
If my M/B overclock ram well I will get the 3600 kit. If it doesn't I will get the 3200 kit.
My Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz is a poor overclocker. It will not get past 3333Mhz with stability. Probably because it's early DDR4 RAM.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Do you think that ASUS Z170-A will OC memory to 4000Mhz
> I am deciding between G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL16 and G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL17. This 2 model really garranty 4000Mhz @ 1.55V for 3200 kit and 1.45V for 3600 kit on M8H.
> If my M/B overclock ram well I will get the 3600 kit. If it doesn't I will get the 3200 kit.
> My Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz is a poor overclocker. It will not get past 3333Mhz with stability. Probably because it's early DDR4 RAM.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


See Raja's post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3780#post_24906926
Quote:


> Z170-A is a 4 layer board, it is not suited to DRAM kits rated over DDR4-3000


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> See Raja's post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3780#post_24906926


Thanks


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's possible a delid will net you another 100 MHz. I was able to go from 4.7 to 4.8 with a delid, but that's setting the vcore around 1.440. For sure my temps are very, very good after delid, although they were only mid 70's before under extreme (8K fft's) load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OCCT failure may not be vcore/core related. try 4.7 core and lower cache. Also, before any OCCT, run HCi Memtest according to the author's instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delid will net +100MHz if the limiting factor is peak temp, or you can;t keep the load temp below 70C.


Thanks guys.

I will try testing mem. Do you mean that I should test mem at 4.7 before I stress test the CPU or to confirm stability of XMP at 100% stable CPU frequency.

As expected I was able to pass 1h of real bench and 10x realbench H.264 loops at [email protected] peak vcore loaded (so what Siliconlottery tests) with temps if I remember correctly at around 74'C mark but I was not able to pass 8h of it









I will test the memory stability and check all secondary voltages to make sure the mobo is not doing anything stupid there when set to auto. I have to check my notes from yesterday but it looks like I might need to settle for 4.6







at least if I will decide not to delid.

BTW what are safe temps for chipset those days - I have two temps (one chipset and some other sensor) reaching 80-81'C with 3200 DDRr and [email protected]

Does any one know how to measure the real vcore straight from MB using multimeter on Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha?

Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> I will try testing mem. Do you mean that I should test mem at 4.7 before I stress test the CPU or to confirm stability of XMP at 100% stable CPU frequency.
> 
> As expected I was able to pass 1h of real bench and 10x realbench H.264 loops at [email protected] peak vcore loaded (so what Siliconlottery tests) with temps if I remember correctly at around 74'C mark but I was not able to pass 8h of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test the memory stability and check all secondary voltages to make sure the mobo is not doing anything stupid there when set to auto. I have to check my notes from yesterday but it looks like I might need to settle for 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least if I will decide not to delid.
> 
> BTW what are safe temps for chipset those days - I have two temps (one chipset and some other sensor) reaching 80-81'C with 3200 DDRr and [email protected]
> 
> Does any one know how to measure the real vcore straight from MB using multimeter on Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha?
> 
> Thanks


I have the "regular" Hero board and I measure vcore with my meter along the backside, on the left side of the cpu socket as you face it. There is a pic posted somewhere by Sin0822 (Steve) either here or at TweakTown where he reviews motherboards.
Edited: forgot my motherboard is reversed so better look for the pic!


----------



## sebna

Thanks,

And how accurate is your mobo reading in compare to your multimeter?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> And how accurate is your mobo reading in compare to your multimeter?


Well, the motherboard sensor reads in .016v intervals so that's what the software will tell. Using the meter I can get a little more granularity but absolute accuracy is probably impossible without a proper 'scope, even though I have a good bench meter. But I would say as far as it goes the onboard sensor is good enough for most folks.

What I did was make a list for myself of how my motherboard/cpu responds to different vcore settings but it would not be of much use to someone else.


----------



## mandrix

OK, I found the pic for vcore read points on the M8 Hero.

I can only reach the outside row, but those all read pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I used to do this to get a rough guestimate on how stable my tests are.. I just did this at 4.9Ghz @1.395 volts*bios and it passed with temps of 61c now my question is this, is this a decent chip.
> 
> Also on another note, Flck or what ever it is, on my board it's 800Mhz default, I see guides use 1Ghz, is this the preferred setting?


it sounds like a decent chip









make sure the realbench is 2.41









new versions have shorter tests which could mean passing without actually passing


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks


my brother has the Z170-E which is a cut down Z170-A

and he runs g skill 3200mhz just fine.










also please refer to Asus product page, I know Raja says 3000+ is not suited..

but on Asus product page it states 3400 Dram support


----------



## wicka

Looking for some advice with regard to memory stability. I got my 6600k to 4.6GHz at 1.29v, ran the x264 test overnight, no issues, but the next day it blue screened within ten minutes of playing Overwatch. Eventually I had to up it to 1.34v to be able to play games without crashing. One of my friends mentioned that he saw a similar issue that ended up being caused by RAM timings, so I ran Prime95 "blend," which is supposed to heavily test RAM, and one of the workers spit out a rounding error. Dropped to 1.33v and it crashed right away. Testing small FFTs at 1.33 or 1.34 has no issues at all. So, does this seem like it's caused by my RAM? And if so...what should I be looking for? I honestly haven't overclocked consistently in like ten years so I'm effectively starting over.

E: I should note that all my RAM settings are completely stock, I haven't touched anything in the BIOS.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wicka*
> 
> Looking for some advice with regard to memory stability. I got my 6600k to 4.6GHz at 1.29v, ran the x264 test overnight, no issues, but the next day it blue screened within ten minutes of playing Overwatch. Eventually I had to up it to 1.34v to be able to play games without crashing. One of my friends mentioned that he saw a similar issue that ended up being caused by RAM timings, so I ran Prime95 "blend," which is supposed to heavily test RAM, and one of the workers spit out a rounding error. Dropped to 1.33v and it crashed right away. Testing small FFTs at 1.33 or 1.34 has no issues at all. So, does this seem like it's caused by my RAM? And if so...what should I be looking for? I honestly haven't overclocked consistently in like ten years so I'm effectively starting over.
> 
> E: I should note that all my RAM settings are completely stock, I haven't touched anything in the BIOS.


Its unlikely stock ram is causing BSOD. More than likely your overclock is not stable enough. try running prime 95 with no OC & stock ram. I bet you won't get error.


----------



## sebna

Are the vcores you have posted set in bios, are idle readings or load readings?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my brother has the Z170-E which is a cut down Z170-A
> 
> and he runs g skill 3200mhz just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also please refer to Asus product page, I know Raja says 3000+ is not suited..
> 
> but on Asus product page it states 3400 Dram support


I already order Trident Z 3600 CL17 because I think at least if it can't OC much then it should still tighten timing easier than 3200.

My ripjaws 4 3000Mhz can boot on Z170-A at 3518Mhz but it can't get pass 3333Mhz with stability. I try every way but 3466Mhz is never pass Hyper PI 32M.


----------



## sebna

I bought Trident Z 3200 CL14. Will be overclocking them this weekend. One reviewer said they an go 3400 CL14 and 4000+ with relaxed timings so will be interesting to see what I can get them to.

Will be aiming at 3600 - 3800 speeds with some tight timings to get best possible minimal FPS in games. Probably 1.4 - 1.45v for 24/7


----------



## Mayne88

Can someone tell me why Voltage i'm setting in bios doesn't work properly? I have 6600k and Maximus VIII ranger, voltage set to 1.34 adaptive with LLC5 in bios.
Under Prime95 load however HWINFO shows 1.376 Vcore (MB reading) and 1.36 VID (CPU reading).
Shouldn't LLC5 keep it under the voltage i set in bios?


----------



## JackCY

Read about any guide for HW/DC/BW/SL it explains the adaptive and Prime95 issues. CPUs negotiate voltage especially with adaptive, you are not setting it hard locked which is kind of almost impossible unless you disable about every power saving feature of the CPU and even lock the clock.


----------



## wicka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Its unlikely stock ram is causing BSOD. More than likely your overclock is not stable enough. try running prime 95 with no OC & stock ram. I bet you won't get error.


Thanks, that's good to hear. Prime95 at stock and at 4.6GHz/1.34v is totally stable. I just found it odd that I could run the x264 test at 1.29v indefinitely, without any issues, but Overwatch would constantly crash until I bumped it up to 1.34v. And Overwatch isn't exactly a taxing game. It makes me question whether the x264 stability test is actually useful. This is Windows 10, btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Are the vcores you have posted set in bios, are idle readings or load readings?


Settings in the BIOS. Load readings as measured via HWInfo are always a couple hundredths of a volt lower.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Voltage i'm setting in bios doesn't work properly? I have 6600k and Maximus VIII ranger, voltage set to 1.34 adaptive with LLC5 in bios.
> Under Prime95 load however HWINFO shows 1.376 Vcore (MB reading) and 1.36 VID (CPU reading).
> Shouldn't LLC5 keep it under the voltage i set in bios?


Not necessarily. I use LLC 4 for some settings, LLC3 when I want a little droop. Try LLC 4 first and see what you get.

EDIT: ah, Prime 95. It might behave a little differently.


----------



## Mayne88

Alright then. I tried testing 4.4GHZ @1.33V set in bios, it goes to 1.35VID / 1.344 Vcore (HWINFO64) in OCCT, RealBench,x264 and passes everything but in Prime95 blend test the core3 always fails after like 5minutes. I assume this isn't a stable OC then, and i should add more voltage? Ram is 2400mhz, VCCIO is set to 1.1V, rest is set to auto with LLC4.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Voltage i'm setting in bios doesn't work properly? I have 6600k and Maximus VIII ranger, voltage set to 1.34 adaptive with LLC5 in bios.
> Under Prime95 load however HWINFO shows 1.376 Vcore (MB reading) and 1.36 VID (CPU reading).
> Shouldn't LLC5 keep it under the voltage i set in bios?


When you test stability you should use static. Depending on the load adaptive can allow for more overshoot which is why many will say never stress test on adaptive voltage.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When you test stability you should use static. Depending on the load adaptive can allow for more overshoot which is why many will say never stress test on adaptive voltage.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I always stress test in using an offset voltage. You are not going to cause any damage as long as you pay attention to your Vcore. If your are having very high spikes then you should be adjusting your LLC.

Also most likely you will still have stability issues after stressing since you are switching from as static voltage to a variable voltage.

Nothing towards you, I have just never agreed with this philosophy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> When you test stability you should use static. Depending on the load adaptive can allow for more overshoot which is why many will say never stress test on adaptive voltage.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I always stress test in using an offset voltage. You are not going to cause any damage as long as you pay attention to your Vcore. If your are having very high spikes then you should be adjusting your LLC.
> 
> Also most likely you will still have stability issues after stressing since you are switching from as static voltage to a variable voltage.
> 
> Nothing towards you, I have just never agreed with this philosophy
Click to expand...

Switching from static to offset can certainly introduce instability not seen on the static testing so yeah I agree with you. Adaptive however only alters the boost voltage leaving the idle voltages unchanged. If you are getting the same load voltage using static of adaptive there shouldn't be any instabilities that didn't exist with static. Voltage is voltage it's just a different way of applying the voltage under downclocks. That's been my experience at least.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Voltage i'm setting in bios doesn't work properly? I have 6600k and Maximus VIII ranger, voltage set to 1.34 adaptive with LLC5 in bios.
> Under Prime95 load however HWINFO shows 1.376 Vcore (MB reading) and 1.36 VID (CPU reading).
> Shouldn't LLC5 keep it under the voltage i set in bios?


That is only a .036mv spike which is not that much. You will get similar spikes in windows during light load. It also happens during the time when one stress test ends and another begins since there is a split second when the load is changing.

I'm guessing your are looking at the Maximum Vcore under HWinfo or is this the Current ?

If its showing 1.376 as the current Vcore during a stress test then you may want to lower your LLC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Switching from static to offset can certainly introduce instability not seen on the static testing so yeah I agree with you. Adaptive however only alters the boost voltage leaving the idle voltages unchanged. If you are getting the same load voltage using static of adaptive there shouldn't be any instabilities that didn't exist with static. Voltage is voltage it's just a different way of applying the voltage under downclocks. That's been my experience at least.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Yes, that is no different then the Z68/Z77 boards which used Offset and Additional Turbo Voltage (Adaptive), just named differently

I would still stress while adjusting both of these w/out any negative consequences.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Can someone tell me why Voltage i'm setting in bios doesn't work properly? I have 6600k and Maximus VIII ranger, voltage set to 1.34 adaptive with LLC5 in bios.
> Under Prime95 load however HWINFO shows 1.376 Vcore (MB reading) and 1.36 VID (CPU reading).
> Shouldn't LLC5 keep it under the voltage i set in bios?


I see multiple people have answered you, but i have the same motherboard and for me LLC 5 is to aggressive. I'm using 1,36v adaptive with LLC3 and thats the LLC i find to be
closest (preferable a little over) the voltage i have set


----------



## Mayne88

Thanks all for answers. I honestly don't understand this CPU at all.

Stock voltages are insane, 1.4V at load (Prime, OCCT) for 3.9ghz multicore boost but it can do stock at like 1.2 with no problems, it also does 4.0 ghz at 1.2V Vcore max at load.

But it seems to need atleast 1.3V for 4.2ghz and atleast 1.36V for 4.4ghz.

Seems like i have a bad chip i guess.

EDIT: Nevermind, it was not stable with 1.2V for 4.0Ghz, it just randomly rebooted after like 1hr of World of Warcraft.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayne88*
> 
> Thanks all for answers. I honestly don't understand this CPU at all.
> 
> Stock voltages are insane, 1.4V at load (Prime, OCCT) for 3.9ghz multicore boost but it can do stock at like 1.2 with no problems, it also does 4.0 ghz at 1.2V Vcore max at load.
> 
> But it seems to need atleast 1.3V for 4.2ghz and atleast 1.36V for 4.4ghz.
> 
> Seems like i have a bad chip i guess.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it was not stable with 1.2V for 4.0Ghz, it just randomly rebooted after like 1hr of World of Warcraft.


Ofc default voltage for 4 / 4.2 ghz is 1.3 don't know what you really expect...


----------



## Arctucas

@Asus11,

I cannot find anywhere to download RealBench v2.41.

I would really like to compare it to v2.43. The only other version I personally have is v1.1

Do you think you could upload a copy somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> @Asus11,
> 
> I cannot find anywhere to download RealBench v2.41.
> 
> I would really like to compare it to v2.43. The only other version I personally have is v1.1
> 
> Do you think you could upload a copy somewhere?
> 
> Thanks


I found somewhere some1 upload this one

let me know how you get on

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gz1rxx6pus8v858/CPC_RealBench_v2.41.zip?dl=0


----------



## Arctucas

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I found somewhere some1 upload this one
> 
> let me know how you get on
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gz1rxx6pus8v858/CPC_RealBench_v2.41.zip?dl=0


Thanks.

10 passes h.264 encoding:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wicka*
> 
> Thanks, that's good to hear. Prime95 at stock and at 4.6GHz/1.34v is totally stable. I just found it odd that I could run the x264 test at 1.29v indefinitely, without any issues, but Overwatch would constantly crash until I bumped it up to 1.34v. And Overwatch isn't exactly a taxing game. It makes me question whether the x264 stability test is actually useful. This is Windows 10, btw.
> Settings in the BIOS. Load readings as measured via HWInfo are always a couple hundredths of a volt lower.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Thanks.
> Thanks.
> 
> 10 passes h.264 encoding:


this version for some reason I don't know why seems to fast?

heres my version just uploaded for you

http://www.mediafire.com/download/t774z857e7z6zh9/RealBench_v2.41.zip


----------



## pepi93

I'm just messing around with my new 6700k on Asus Maximus Hero, Corsair Lpx 3000mhz 16gb RAM

Why not use XMP profile if my memory is supported?

I am using youtuber Joanne TechLover's guide and she changes quite a few settings compared to what I'm reading..

What are your thoughts?

Here's the vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZe26lv7lJ4

Thanks


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this version for some reason I don't know why seems to fast?
> 
> heres my version just uploaded for you
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/t774z857e7z6zh9/RealBench_v2.41.zip


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*


great









now just use it as you would normal, tbh it should be stable, I put this down to your low temps!

after I did that test, I played crysis 3 multiplayer for a hour or 2, that always finds something unstable but I was stable all the way through

I think crysis actually pulls the most power from GPU/CPU than any other game

but you look all good to me, gratz


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just use it as you would normal, tbh it should be stable, I put this down to your low temps!
> 
> after I did that test, I played crysis 3 multiplayer for a hour or 2, that always finds something unstable but I was stable all the way through
> 
> I think crysis actually pulls the most power from GPU/CPU than any other game
> 
> but you look all good to me, gratz


Not done just yet, still have to delid and replace the factory TIM with Liquid Pro.

I also got some Kryonaut to replace the waterblock MX-4.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Not done just yet, still have to delid and replace the factory TIM with Liquid Pro.
> 
> I also got some Kryonaut to replace the waterblock MX-4.


very nice temps then haha









I delidded mine before I even tested if it worked, gotten to the point where I was going to do it anyway

you should see a nice 5-10c drop, im running both CPU/GPU off 1 240mm and cpu doesn't go past 70c so I needed every temp off as I could









also you have 167 multi? what clock was it at 4.7?


----------



## Damasterjj

I'm getting inconsistencies on my setup What temperature should I expect from stock 6700K running prime 95 28.7 on air?


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> I'm getting inconsistencies on my setup What temperature should I expect from stock 6700K running prime 95 28.7 on air?


Without knowing the voltage its really hard to tell... I have just tried two motherboard, one gives my 6700k 1,2v, the other 1,37-1,4v... So temperatures would be very different.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> I'm getting inconsistencies on my setup What temperature should I expect from stock 6700K running prime 95 28.7 on air?


In addition to the voltage, we need to know what cooler you're running to have an idea what would be normal. The difference in temperatures from the stock cooler to something like an NH-D15 is pretty large, with a variety of coolers falling anywhere in between.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Without knowing the voltage its really hard to tell... I have just tried two motherboard, one gives my 6700k 1,2v, the other 1,37-1,4v... So temperatures would be very different.


voltage is auto on bios but HWinfo54 says I have 1.2V.

cooler cyrorig H7 I think my cooler is defective I've remounted multiple times. I'm considering getting D15. I can only manage 4.2ghz just under 80C. which means no OC headroom. when I had 6600K i could do 4.5 just under 80C


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> voltage is auto on bios but HWinfo54 says I have 1.2V.
> 
> cooler cyrorig H7 I think my cooler is defective I've remounted multiple times. I'm considering getting D15


It shouldn't be too hot with that cooler, i'm just guessing now since i'm always on water, but should be around 60c ish. Depending on how hot it is ambient and what not... A thing that could make it inconsistent is that with voltage on auto i can adjust/change a bit from reboot to reboot.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> It shouldn't be too hot with that cooler, i'm just guessing now since i'm always on water, but should be around 60c ish. Depending on how hot it is ambient and what not... A thing that could make it inconsistent is that with voltage on auto i can adjust/change a bit from reboot to reboot.


idle temp is reaching 17C in hwinfo. it doesn't make sense the temperature jump from 17C to 70 to 75C after just 30 seconds. has to be the cooler?


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> idle temp is reaching 17C in hwinfo. it doesn't make sense the temperature jump from 17C to 70 to 75C after just 30 seconds. has to be the cooler?


Hard to tell buddy







But it could be that the readings are a bit off, for instance on my cpu now it says my cpu are much colder than the room, which is impossible.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Hard to tell buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it could be that the readings are a bit off, for instance on my cpu now it says my cpu are much colder than the room, which is impossible.


OK, it seems the only wasto be sure is go get a different heat sink. the only heatsink I have available is the stock intel heatsink


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> idle temp is reaching 17C in hwinfo. it doesn't make sense the temperature jump from 17C to 70 to 75C after just 30 seconds. has to be the cooler?


I would like to have 17°C idle temp. That is ~62°F, 15°F cooler than my ambient.

So, when you say 17°C idle and it jumps to 70°C then to 75°C, are we talking about under a load, or still at idle?


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I would like to have 17°C idle temp. That is ~62°F, 15°F cooler than my ambient.
> 
> So, when you say 17°C idle and it jumps to 70°C then to 75°C, are we talking about under a load, or still at idle?


under load prime 95 28.7 small FFT. I;m pretty sure the idle temp is accurate because im freezing


----------



## superkyle1721

I think you are reading VID and not Vcore. My guess is your Vcore is higher than you think considering temps. Since you have the Vcore set to auto in bios it's prob running around 1.45+ under prime. Need to watch that for sure. This may not be the case but I felt I needed to point it out just in case.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I think you are reading VID and not Vcore. My guess is your Vcore is higher than you think considering temps. Since you have the Vcore set to auto in bios it's prob running around 1.45+ under prime. Need to watch that for sure. This may not be the case but I felt I needed to point it out just in case.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I'm sure its only 1.2 vcore on hwinfo. the picture is only to show 17C idle temp. I can't do 4.5ghz @ 1.35 on bios because temps jump to 85C to 90C in 1 second. Right now I can only do 4.2 @ 1.2V without reaching 80 on prime 95 28,.7 small fft


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I think you are reading VID and not Vcore. My guess is your Vcore is higher than you think considering temps. Since you have the Vcore set to auto in bios it's prob running around 1.45+ under prime. Need to watch that for sure. This may not be the case but I felt I needed to point it out just in case.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure its only 1.2 vcore on hwinfo. the picture is only to show 17C idle temp. I can't do 4.5ghz @ 1.35 on bios because temps jump to 85C to 90C in 1 second. Right now I can only do 4.2 @ 1.2V without reaching 80 on prime 95 28,.7 small fft
Click to expand...

Why run prime in the first place?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Why run prime in the first place?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I'm trying to figure if my temps are normal or my cooler is defective


----------



## mvhcmaniac

I've been working on this for a little while and although I'm sure I could get lower voltages or higher clocks with more tweaking, this is my first stable overclock and I'm too nervous to mess around with it much more... Also I wasn't sure where to submit this but since nothing else was given (that I saw) I figured it's just in this thread.

*Username:* mvhcmaniac
*CPU Model:* i5 6600K
*Base Clock:* 100 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Core Frequency*: 4600 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4400 MHz

*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.400 v
*Vcore:* 1.432**
**Really, 1.424 and 1.440. It spent most of the time at 1.424 but would spike to 1.440 for seconds at a time. There were no readings between these two values.
*FCLK:* 1000MHz
*Cooling Solution:* Corsair H55, push/pull 120mm as intake
*Stability Test:* OCCT v4.4.2 (Is this okay? The download link sent me to this, not 4.4.1)

*Batch Number*: Vietnam X548B027
*Ram Speed:* 2666 MHz 15-18-18-35
*Ram Voltage:* 1.275v
*Motherboard:* ASUS Sabertooth Z170-S
*LLC Setting:* 6
*Misc Comments:* I actually had core voltage readings in three distinct steps, with no readings between. At idle, it was a constant 1.408. At 99-100% load, it was a constant 1.424 for most of the time, but occasionally it would jump to 1.440 for a period of time. Again, there were never readings between those values. Even changing the Vcore and LLC settings in BIOS I could not get any other readings.
I ran this for 3+ hours before but I tweaked some things, failed, then changed them back since then. All the settings should be the same but I ran it again just to be safe.

OCCT automatically saved the graphs from the run, so I'll put up the graphs of frequency, temp, Vcore and a screenshot of the UI while it was still running. If you want any of the other graphs, I can put them up, but I felt like 4 pics was enough clutter in the thread.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damasterjj*
> 
> I'm sure its only 1.2 vcore on hwinfo. the picture is only to show 17C idle temp. I can't do 4.5ghz @ 1.35 on bios because temps jump to 85C to 90C in 1 second. Right now I can only do 4.2 @ 1.2V without reaching 80 on prime 95 28,.7 small fft


Here's a post from someone else running an i7-6700K with an air cooler. They tested with P95 SFFT, & saw 83C on the hottest core at 1.349VCore According to the spreadsheet on the first post, they're running an NH-U14S. I would expect your cooler to perform similar to that. Your actual temps at 1.2VCore do seem high to me.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/2540_20#post_24485293

Side note, it would be nice if average core temperature were listed in the results spreadsheet.


----------



## Damasterjj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> Here's a post from someone else running an i7-6700K with an air cooler. They tested with P95 SFFT, & saw 83C on the hottest core at 1.349VCore According to the spreadsheet on the first post, they're running an NH-U14S. I would expect your cooler to perform similar to that. Your actual temps at 1.2VCore do seem high to me.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/2540_20#post_24485293
> 
> Side note, it would be nice if average core temperature were listed in the results spreadsheet.


yeah its a little high.I was looking at the spreadsheet and I think i should be reaching 4.5ghz without reaching thermal limits(for me 80C)


----------



## Kuds

Hey guys, not sure where to post this but figured someone here might have some insight.

I bought a new PC a few months ago with an i7 6700k, gigabyte gaming 7, 16GB ddr4 3200mhz ram and Antec EDGE 650w.
Recently I noticed in event viewer a lot of WHEA warning's popping up every minute (thousands per day)

this is the warning:
Description:
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 1

other than this error, I have had no problems with my PC. (no blue screens or anything, able to stress test + game with no issues)

I am running all voltages on auto and have set the CPU to 4.6ghz in BIOS. I've tried reverting to optimized defaults and still get the error.

I'm wondering if I should be worried about this even though it doesn't seem to be causing issues, could it be software related? I have a bunch of rainmeter gadgets to monitor CPU usage and temps, but turning it off still produced the errors.

I'm running a Noctua DH-15 as the cooler and my temps don't go over 65 during load.

Also tried memtest and Intel's processor diagnostic tool, both passed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuds*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure where to post this but figured someone here might have some insight.
> 
> I bought a new PC a few months ago with an i7 6700k, gigabyte gaming 7, 16GB ddr4 3200mhz ram and Antec EDGE 650w.
> Recently I noticed in event viewer a lot of WHEA warning's popping up every minute (thousands per day)
> 
> this is the warning:
> Description:
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
> Processor APIC ID: 1
> 
> other than this error, I have had no problems with my PC. (no blue screens or anything, able to stress test + game with no issues)
> I am running all voltages on auto and have set the CPU to 4.6ghz in BIOS. I've tried reverting to optimized defaults and still get the error.
> I'm wondering if I should be worried about this even though it doesn't seem to be causing issues, could it be software related? I have a bunch of rainmeter gadgets to monitor CPU usage and temps, but turning it off still produced the errors.
> I'm running a Noctua DH-15 as the cooler and my temps don't go over 65 during load.
> Also tried memtest and Intel's processor diagnostic tool, both passed.


a machine check error is a "correctable" WHEA - either it's an unstable overclock, or if you are running at ALL STOCK settings, a failing component. Built-in error correction checks a proc call result vs it's checksum, if it does not match, it runs the proc call again... holding up the execution stack. This can mask instability and make an OC much less productive than expected. Auto voltage is not a good idea at 4.6. Set you voltage manually - control all voltage rails at 4.5 and above.
Do a clrcmos, not just load opt defaults. if it still shows up, try each stick of ram alone in the proper slot. if it is not the ram... you'll need to volt the cpu higher than stock (eg, it has degraded).


----------



## Mayne88

Another question, isn't the VID voltage CPU is requesting, so why would Vcore be higher if I'm using LLC3. I'm using stock frequency, with boost set to all cores instead of auto so it's 4 cores @ 3.9GHZ.
With LLC3 i'm getting 1.3V VID and 1.392Vcore in HWInfo64.


----------



## Kuds

Thanks for the reply, I've gone ahead and reset the cmos and left everything at default. Now the only error that's showing is a memory error:
*edit* - another processor error showed up after a while

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Component: Memory
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

I wasn't able to test each stick of ram as I'd have to remove the noctua fans and seems a bit of a hassle. Is it safe to say the RAM is the culprit? They are - G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, which were on the motherboard QVL

I had my local store put together the PC so it should be under warranty, though I'm unsure if the error would qualify for a replacement.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuds*
> 
> *I had my local store put together the PC so it should be under warranty, though I'm unsure if the error would qualify for a replacement.*


You should do so! That's what warranties are for...

Pack it up, and take there, I'd be interested in what they say/do...


----------



## v1ral

Dumb question:
So for voltages do I take what HWInfo "Vcore" as actual volts or am I just at the mercy of bonk read outs?
trying to get stable at 4.9Ghz and I am already at 1.425 in bios but in HWInfo it's shoots up to 1.488 while running the X264 test in Realbench.
Also is 85c the absolute limit for temps?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Dumb question:
> So for voltages do I take what HWInfo "Vcore" as actual volts or am I just at the mercy of bonk read outs?
> trying to get stable at 4.9Ghz and I am already at 1.425 in bios but in HWInfo it's shoots up to 1.488 while running the X264 test in Realbench.
> Also is 85c the absolute limit for temps?


What llc are you running at? Your going to have to ask yourself if 4.9ghz is worth the extra temps.


----------



## Mikkle

I'm in the process of overclocking my first Skylake CPU and things have been going rather well so far. However, I'm now running into an issue with memory that I'm struggling to understand.

My chip seems to be a decent overclocker and I have it running at 4.6 Ghz on just 1.25 vcore. I checked stability by running small FFT Prime95 for over 2 hours. At that point max CPU temp was 60C with the CPU fans running at 900 rpm.

I have an Intel 6700K CPU that I've delidded, a Noctua NH-D15S cooler with 2 fans attached, a Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 motherboard, and 4x 8GB G.Skill TridentZ memory rated at 3400 Mhz.

As directed by the o/c guide, up until now I've been testing with XMP disabled so my memory has been running at the default 2133 Mhz. Now that I've achieved a stable CPU overclock I'm moving on to the RAM.

Unfortunately, enabling XMP in the BIOS to get my ram to run at its rated 3400 Mhz speed is causing CPU temperature to rise considerably. After 2 minutes of Prime 950 small FFT my CPU reads 70C with the Noctua fans running at 1050 rpm.

What could account for such a huge difference after enabling XMP? I realize Skylake chips have an integrated memory controller (which is expected to generate some heat) but could that alone really be causing temps to rise by well over 10C? Or are there some other considerations related to enabling XMP that I'm not aware of?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikkle*
> 
> .
> 
> What could account for such a huge difference after enabling XMP? I realize Skylake chips have an integrated memory controller (which is expected to generate some heat) but could that alone really be causing temps to rise by well over 10C? Or are there some other considerations related to enabling XMP that I'm not aware of?


when you enable xmp the mobo will up your ram voltage to 1.35, and most likely the IO, SA voltages as well. Probably a combination of all those voltages being upped is why you see a temp increase. For example on the z170 gigabyte's if you leave the SA voltage on auto running xmp with 3000+ memory it will auto volt it around 1.29 near there. I think especially with your ram at 3400 it's pretty normal for a temp increase like that since the IMC is being overclocked by a good margin from stock 2133.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I already order Trident Z 3600 CL17 because I think at least if it can't OC much then it should still tighten timing easier than 3200.
> 
> My ripjaws 4 3000Mhz can boot on Z170-A at 3518Mhz but it can't get pass 3333Mhz with stability. I try every way but 3466Mhz is never pass Hyper PI 32M.


The ASUS Z170-A work with my RAM at 3600Mhz now I just push more to 3733Mhz.
3866Mhz is no boot. I will try again.


----------



## sebna

Hi Guys,

Maybe not a best place to ask but still I will give it a shot.

HW Monitor software does now show FCLK or any other bus's clocks and voltages (other then CPU ofc). I run Maximus VIII Hero Alpha.

Does anyone know what is missing? All relevant drivers from ASUS are installed, newest BIOS. Is is something in BIOS I have to change?

EDIT: So I am looking for a full readout like below (not my screenshot) - on mine there is only CPU multi and freq:

[

Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Maybe not a best place to ask but still I will give it a shot.
> 
> HW Monitor software does now show FCLK or any other bus's clocks and voltages (other then CPU ofc). I run Maximus VIII Hero Alpha.
> 
> Does anyone know what is missing? All relevant drivers from ASUS are installed, newest BIOS. Is is something in BIOS I have to change?
> 
> EDIT: So I am looking for a full readout like below (not my screenshot) - on mine there is only CPU multi and freq:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Thanks


Look for System Agent Clock as below.


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Look for System Agent Clock as below.


Hey, thanks for an answer. I know what to look for is just it is not there. It only gives me Core clock and core voltages but no other bus details at all.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hey, thanks for an answer. I know what to look for is just it is not there. It only gives me Core clock and core voltages but no other bus details at all.


This is with HWINFO? If so talk to the author, he's good about making changes to his program for different motherboards.

Also you should fill out your rig signature.


----------



## sebna

I did not fill out my rig details while ago. Have to check why it is not showing


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> I did not fill out my rig details while ago. Have to check why it is not showing


Maybe, you could check this out...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_30


----------



## pepi93

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make "adaptive mode" actually work.

I've tried messing with

EPU power saving mode (to enabled)
Intel SpeedStep (to enabled)
Adaptive Mode with setting my Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage to my desired voltage which game me a stable OC, all this did was spike my voltage more
Processor Power MGNT in power options, set min to 5%, which allowed me to see the core clock go down but the Vcore remained the same

All guides point to Adaptive Mode with Additional Turbo Mode as the solution...

Thanks.


----------



## sebna

I read in few locations that Adaptive was broken (not sure if it still is).

So the story goes that they have released chipset and boards. It was all working fine and then there was some updated done by Intel to BIOS and it was never working again as expected (the adaptive) hence there is so many LLC levels to counter act it. Maybe it was fixed but when I tried recently adaptive it certainly did not work as advertised it just shoot my Vcore through the roof without any reason or sense. In fairness I did not play much with it as I am not at this stage yet with my OCing but it sure did not look like it does what it says on the tin.

Anyway from my understanding Offset vcore should be better albeit harder to get right?

Cheers


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Maybe, you could check this out...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_30


Thanks. I will look into it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Adaptive on many boards has been fixed but yes you may need to play will LLC to get the load voltage correct. The one setting I didn't hear him say is on is turbo is enabled although with it not enabled it should still work properly. My guess is his power setting in Windows is set to performance. This could possibly be the issue. Try setting it to something different and see if it works.

Also adaptive is typically better than offset bc offset can bring instabilities on idle since the offset is applied to all voltages. Adoptive only changes turbo voltage so will typically work better without issues such as resume from sleep etc.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## sebna

Yes. This is why Offset is more difficult to get right but if you get it right it allows for correct voltage changes with c-states and speed step from what I have understood. I might be mistaken as I am not basing it on experience.


----------



## pepi93

I do have Turbo Mode enabled.

I have tried different power options in Windows and it didn't do what I wanted it to.

The only way to get the voltage and clock to fluctuate depending on cpu load is to load default settings in BIOS...basically everything on Auto but this also puts too much voltage on the CPU.

I have LLC set to 5

So I'm still lost as to what to try since Adaptive Mode does nothing except boost my voltage with the offset I put in.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I do have Turbo Mode enabled.
> 
> I have tried different power options in Windows and it didn't do what I wanted it to.
> 
> The only way to get the voltage and clock to fluctuate depending on cpu load is to load default settings in BIOS...basically everything on Auto but this also puts too much voltage on the CPU.
> 
> I have LLC set to 5
> 
> So I'm still lost as to what to try since Adaptive Mode does nothing except boost my voltage with the offset I put in.


Reset everything to default or clear CMOS. Make sure you're on the latest BIOS. Only set LLC to 5, CPU to 4.3GHz (you can't underclock with adaptive), set additional turbo voltage to 1.4V (you can't undervolt with adaptive, remember some 6700K have a stock voltage over 1.4V), and use the windows balanced performance plan.

Under this scenario, what voltage are you seeing under load? Idle?


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Reset everything to default or clear CMOS. Make sure you're on the latest BIOS. Only set LLC to 5, CPU to 4.3GHz (you can't underclock with adaptive), set additional turbo voltage to 1.4V (you can't undervolt with adaptive, remember some 6700K have a stock voltage over 1.4V), and use the windows balanced performance plan.
> 
> Under this scenario, what voltage are you seeing under load? Idle?


Rather than doing all that...if I can't undervolt and underclock with adaptive what is the actual point of the feature?

I thought that the point of that setting was to allow the CPU to not always be at your OC settings when not needed? This is what I'm trying to achieve.

Thanks.

When I had everything at default my CPU was doing 4.2ghz at about 1.34 on auto settings. This is with XMP enabled.

I now have it at 1.24V @ 4.5ghz stable but would still like to not have it at this at all times when not needed. I'm using Manual mode and LLC at 5


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> Rather than doing all that...if I can't undervolt and underclock with adaptive what is the actual point of the feature?
> 
> I thought that the point of that setting was to allow the CPU to not always be at your OC settings when not needed? This is what I'm trying to achieve.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> When I had everything at default my CPU was doing 4.2ghz at about 1.34 on auto settings. This is with XMP enabled.
> 
> I now have it at 1.24V @ 4.5ghz stable but would still like to not have it at this at all times when not needed. I'm using Manual mode and LLC at 5


You can not set a voltage under additional turbo voltage that is less than stock voltage. Hence the "additional."


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can not set a voltage under additional turbo voltage that is less than stock voltage. Hence the "additional."


I simply followed guides which said to put the voltage your system is stable at with your desired OC into the additional turbo mode cpu voltage and increased it by 0.002 as indicated in guides.

I'm getting a bit confused now so I would simply like to ask this.

Can I somehow tweak my BIOS settings so that my CPU is not always at 1.24V @ 4.5ghz? I would like it to throttle down when it's full power is not needed, both in the core and voltage.

Thank you.


----------



## QuantumX

I have a new CPU which is looking good. Doing y-cruncher 5B @ 4.9GHz with 1.377v.

Usually if passing y-cruncher 5B all other stress tests pass too.

Will update as soon as I've run the required long-ass tests


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I simply followed guides which said to put the voltage your system is stable at with your desired OC into the additional turbo mode cpu voltage and increased it by 0.002 as indicated in guides.
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused now so I would simply like to ask this.
> 
> Can I somehow tweak my BIOS settings so that my CPU is not always at 1.24V @ 4.5ghz? I would like it to throttle down when it's full power is not needed, both in the core and voltage.
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think there is a way at such a low voltage. If you use a negative offset, your idle voltage is going to be too low.

Try using 1.37V in additional turbo voltage under adaptive instead of 1.24V, and see if your voltage drops to ~0.8V at idle. If it does, keep dropping your voltage down from 1.37V until it stops working.


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I don't think there is a way at such a low voltage. If you use a negative offset, your idle voltage is going to be too low.
> 
> Try using 1.37V in additional turbo voltage under adaptive instead of 1.24V, and see if your voltage drops to ~0.8V at idle. If it does, keep dropping your voltage down from 1.37V until it stops working.


That didn't work, all it did was spike my voltage to 1.6.

It seems the only way for the cpu to throttle down is to not use manual voltage settings and also to use balanced power mode in windows.

As soon as I applied any manual overclock, regardless of whether I was in balanced or high performace mode in windows, the CPU would just not throttle down.

The most I was able to achieve is a clock throttle down but never a voltage...

I guess this function is in fact broken. Hopefully ASUS fixes it.

Thank you for your efforts.

4.5 ghz at 1.24V constant isn't bad and my temps are good, 30 idle (summer here now) and under 50 most of the time when gaming...Witcher 3 is more demanding than Tomb Raider (new one)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> That didn't work, all it did was spike *my voltage to 1.6*.
> 
> It seems the only way for the cpu to throttle down is to not use manual voltage settings and also to use balanced power mode in windows.
> 
> As soon as I applied any manual overclock, regardless of whether I was in balanced or high performace mode in windows, the CPU would just not throttle down.
> 
> The most I was able to achieve is a clock throttle down but never a voltage...
> 
> I guess this function is in fact broken. Hopefully ASUS fixes it.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.
> 
> 4.5 ghz at 1.24V isn't bad and my temps are good, 30 idle (summer here now) and under 50 most of the time when gaming...Witcher 3 is more demanding than Tomb Raider (new one)


I don't see how that's possible with LLC 5. You might need to RMA that board.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> That didn't work, all it did was spike my voltage to 1.6.
> 
> It seems the only way for the cpu to throttle down is to not use manual voltage settings and also to use balanced power mode in windows.
> 
> As soon as I applied any manual overclock, regardless of whether I was in balanced or high performace mode in windows, the CPU would just not throttle down.
> 
> The most I was able to achieve is a clock throttle down but never a voltage...
> 
> I guess this function is in fact broken. Hopefully ASUS fixes it.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.
> 
> 4.5 ghz at 1.24V constant isn't bad and my temps are good, 30 idle (summer here now) and under 50 most of the time when gaming...Witcher 3 is more demanding than Tomb Raider (new one)


Do you have all the C states set to Enabled? I have no problems either with Adaptive or low idle vcore with my Hero.
Depending on how/which C states are enabled (going from memory here...) your idle vcore could be as low as .016v or only as low as about 0.7V.
I have all C states enabled and my vcore goes as low as 0.16.... the sensor has a .016v resolution so all vcore readings will be multiples of that.


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Do you have all the C states set to Enabled? I have no problems either with Adaptive or low idle vcore with my Hero.
> Depending on how/which C states are enabled (going from memory here...) your idle vcore could be as low as .016v or only as low as about 0.7V.
> I have all C states enabled and my vcore goes as low as 0.16.... the sensor has a .016v resolution so all vcore readings will be multiples of that.


I don't think I do no...

Also, should I be enabling EPU and SpeedStep along with C states?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I don't think I do no...
> 
> Also, should I be enabling EPU and SpeedStep along with C states?


Leave those on default settings.


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Leave those on default settings.


So..

Enhanced C State - Enabled
CPU C3 Report - Enabled
CPU C6 Report - Enabled
" C7 " - Enabled
" C8 " - ?
Package C State Limit - Auto

and then apply my adaptive mode settings?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> So..
> 
> Enhanced C State - Enabled
> CPU C3 Report - Enabled
> CPU C6 Report - Enabled
> " C7 " - Enabled
> " C8 " - ?
> Package C State Limit - Auto
> 
> and then apply my adaptive mode settings?


Yes...although I have the last setting on Enabled, I think. But try and see what you get.


----------



## pepi93

Well I'll be damned! You did it coach!

Thanks so much!

Showing a 4.5ghz at 0.8-0.9VCore


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> Well I'll be damned! You did it coach!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Showing a 4.5ghz at 0.8-0.9VCore


Great! Should be able to get the idle vcore even lower, if you want. Here's my C state settings on my hero:
CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
Package C State limit [Enabled]


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Great! Should be able to get the idle vcore even lower, if you want. Here's my C state settings on my hero:
> CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
> CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
> Package C State limit [Enabled]


How do you get the idle vcore even lower? I'm at 0.8 steady when idle


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> How do you get the idle vcore even lower? I'm at 0.8 steady when idle


Did you set the Package C state to "Enabled" instead of Auto?
Here, I missed a few in the other posting, but I think you must have them set already:
CPU C states [Enabled]
Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
Package C State limit [Enabled]


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you set the Package C state to "Enabled" instead of Auto?
> Here, I missed a few in the other posting, but I think you must have them set already:
> CPU C states [Enabled]
> Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
> CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
> CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
> Package C State limit [Enabled]


Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## QuantumX

Username: QuantumX
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 49
Core Frequency: 4900MHz
Cache Frequency: 4500MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.385v
Vcore: 1.386v (on voltmeter)
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded. Corsair H80 with single SP120 fan
Stability Test: x264 16T 7hours
Batch Number: X602C027 Vietnam
Ram Speed: 3200MHz 15-15-15-45
Ram Voltage: 1.29v
SA Voltage: 1.03v
IO Voltage: 1.09v
Motherboard: MSI Z170A XPOWER Titanium Edition
LLC Setting: Mode 2
Misc Comments: N/A


----------



## sebna

That is good to know. I did not think it will throttle down like this with adaptive that only offset allows for it.

Will be trying it out once I stabilize everything.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> That didn't work, all it did was spike *my voltage to 1.6*.
> 
> It seems the only way for the cpu to throttle down is to not use manual voltage settings and also to use balanced power mode in windows.
> 
> As soon as I applied any manual overclock, regardless of whether I was in balanced or high performace mode in windows, the CPU would just not throttle down.
> 
> The most I was able to achieve is a clock throttle down but never a voltage...
> 
> I guess this function is in fact broken. Hopefully ASUS fixes it.
> 
> Thank you for your efforts.
> 
> 4.5 ghz at 1.24V isn't bad and my temps are good, 30 idle (summer here now) and under 50 most of the time when gaming...Witcher 3 is more demanding than Tomb Raider (new one)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how that's possible with LLC 5. You might need to RMA that board.
Click to expand...

Something is wrong with adaptive on the hero board. I experience something similar to what he is seeing. Currently with LLC5 I'm using additional turbo voltage of 1.375 with an offset of +0.002V to achieve a load voltage of 1.404V. If I set it to 1.38 and add .02V voltage the chip sees is around 1.5+. I'm not sure why it's happening but I've used the above as a work around and seems to work fine just have to play around in bios to find what voltage combo will give you the voltage you need.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuds*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I've gone ahead and reset the cmos and left everything at default. Now the only error that's showing is a memory error:
> *edit* - another processor error showed up after a while
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> Component: Memory
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> I wasn't able to test each stick of ram as I'd have to remove the noctua fans and seems a bit of a hassle. Is it safe to say the RAM is the culprit? They are - G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-16GVKB, which were on the motherboard QVL
> I had my local store put together the PC so it should be under warranty, though I'm unsure if the error would qualify for a replacement.


Sorry for not responding.. Holiday here. Unfortunately you're gonna need to check each ram stick. The result you got at stock/default is pretty clear. Visually check that they are fully inserted (lock tabs fully up), AND that the cooler is not touching the metal heat sinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> The ASUS Z170-A work with my RAM at 3600Mhz now I just push more to 3733Mhz.
> 3866Mhz is no boot. I will try again.


TRDWR_sg TRDWR_dg and TRDWR_dr + TRDWR_dd . When going higher than 3600 these need to be set on same level as CAS value otherwise board will give you a 55 POST CODE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> I simply followed guides which said to put the voltage your system is stable at with your desired OC into the additional turbo mode cpu voltage and increased it by 0.002 as indicated in guides.
> I'm getting a bit confused now so I would simply like to ask this.
> Can I somehow tweak my BIOS settings so that my CPU is not always at 1.24V @ 4.5ghz? I would like it to throttle down when it's full power is not needed, both in the core and voltage.
> Thank you.


if you are still having this problem, make sure speedstep is enabled and that you have windows power plan set to balanced (min proc state = 0% or 5%).


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I have a GA-Z170XP-SLI and an i5-6600K. Right now I have vccio and vccsa both at 1.275v. In HWinfo64, it appears the vdroop is quite bad, ~1.16v under load. This BIOS set value is a little higher than the 1.25 I've seen. Does anyone think 1.275v on both will cause long term damage to the CPU or board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have a GA-Z170XP-SLI and an i5-6600K. Right now I have vccio and vccsa both at 1.275v. In HWinfo64, it appears the vdroop is quite bad, ~1.16v under load. This BIOS set value is a little higher than the 1.25 I've seen. Does anyone think 1.275v on both will cause long term damage to the CPU or board?


there should be zero droop on those voltage rails. try AID64 to monitor the voltages, if they still drop under load there is something wrong with the board's voltage regulation IMO.


----------



## pepi93

The issue has been solved
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Something is wrong with adaptive on the hero board. I experience something similar to what he is seeing. Currently with LLC5 I'm using additional turbo voltage of 1.375 with an offset of +0.002V to achieve a load voltage of 1.404V. If I set it to 1.38 and add .02V voltage the chip sees is around 1.5+. I'm not sure why it's happening but I've used the above as a work around and seems to work fine just have to play around in bios to find what voltage combo will give you the voltage you need.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


The issue has been solved, the answer is to enable C-States options...all of them and adaptive works perfectly


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have a GA-Z170XP-SLI and an i5-6600K. Right now I have vccio and vccsa both at 1.275v. In HWinfo64, it appears the vdroop is quite bad, ~1.16v under load. This BIOS set value is a little higher than the 1.25 I've seen. Does anyone think 1.275v on both will cause long term damage to the CPU or board?
> 
> 
> 
> there should be zero droop on those voltage rails. try AID64 to monitor the voltages, if they still drop under load there is something wrong with the board's voltage regulation IMO.
Click to expand...

I adjusted both voltages down to 1.245v and the 1.16v is still being displayed, seems like it's not able to monitor the voltage correctly. I'm priming with both at 1.245v now with my ram at xmp values +.03v to the ram voltage. Hopefully I'm good now.


----------



## eddward

Hello, one question - playing a little bit with my week old build currently with DRAM - I have 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz CL16 memory. If I set XMP and leave everything on auto I noticed that my VCCSA and VCCIO voltages are both set to 1.256V (reading from bios). I think it's quite high. Is it safe to leave it as it is ?

I have MSI Z170A GAMING M7 mb with i7 6700K. Currently it looks nearly (daily use) stable [email protected] at load. Tested 2 hours AIDA64 full, games GTA V, The Crew, Crysis 3 and multiple times Cinebench 15, 3DMark, 3D mark 11.
Stock VID is 1.200V or 1.194V.
Batch L549C959.


----------



## tashcz

Hi guys,

Any of you owning an OC'd 6700K wish to share screenshots of Passmark CPU test?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## v1ral

Dumb question:
So for voltages do I take what HWInfo "Vcore" as actual volts or am I just at the mercy of bonk read outs?
trying to get stable at 4.9Ghz and I am already at 1.425 in bios but in HWInfo it's shoots up to 1.488 while running the X264 test in Realbench.
Also is below 85c an absolute safe zone


----------



## Stige

Anything upto 1.52V and you won't see any issues for ATLEAST 2 years, probably way longer than that, I had degradation in about 2 years on my 3570K at 1.56V-1.6V.

Shame my 6600K only does 4.7GHz/1.47V. Can't get it to 4.8GHz no matter what









Why are you not checking voltage with CPU-Z or something? No confusion there on what number to read atleast.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Does memory have any "dead spots" in terms of voltages? I notice that my memory is unstable at stable speeds when i apply between 1.39-1.42v. Im not sure if this is just a limitation to the lottery or if maybe there is some other issue going on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Does memory have any "dead spots" in terms of voltages? I notice that my memory is unstable at stable speeds when i apply between 1.39-1.42v. Im not sure if this is just a limitation to the lottery or if maybe there is some other issue going on.


Instability can manifest itself like this yes, not always for the same reason. Can be the result of how the system is configured on the associated voltage rails, or the memory IC. Short version, simply use a voltage that works for you or back off the overclock lol.


----------



## QuantumX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddward*
> 
> Hello, one question - playing a little bit with my week old build currently with DRAM - I have 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz CL16 memory. If I set XMP and leave everything on auto I noticed that my VCCSA and VCCIO voltages are both set to 1.256V (reading from bios). I think it's quite high. Is it safe to leave it as it is ?
> 
> I have MSI Z170A GAMING M7 mb with i7 6700K. Currently it looks nearly (daily use) stable [email protected] at load. Tested 2 hours AIDA64 full, games GTA V, The Crew, Crysis 3 and multiple times Cinebench 15, 3DMark, 3D mark 11.
> Stock VID is 1.200V or 1.194V.
> Batch L549C959.


My MSI board also set the VCCSA and VCCIO voltages very high when on Auto. I changed mine to around 1.05v for both, currently running 3733MHz on the RAM

That VID is very good, mine also has 1.2v VID and is doing 4900MHz stable.

Have you delidded the CPU? Temps will be your main cause of instability if you didn't, so you might need to delid to go higher.


----------



## eddward

Well, currently failed HCI memory test after 250% with VCCIO 1.100, VCCSA 1.200... probably not so far from stable settings, but not sure if I have to change both settings together or only SA or IO, or maybe lower one setting... it's seems quite tricky to get it right...

I have older air cooler Coolink Corator DS with Noctua fan in it. Max temps are like 75-77C when stress testing, not delidded CPU. I do not have plan to do it, 4600Mhz is more than enough if I get it 100% stable.

edit: with VCCSA 1.210V it seems better, currently passed 500% in Memtest without error

Regarding manual settings for RAM and lowering timings ? it's depending only on DRAM voltage or do I need tweak again SA and IO also? Does anyone some experience with this ?


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Any of you owning an OC'd 6700K wish to share screenshots of Passmark CPU test?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This was done moments ago on a re-start @ 4.5GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's a spectacular single core number for 4.5... looks more like 4.6-4.8+


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a spectacular single core number for 4.5... looks more like 4.6-4.8+


I wouldn't say that is too far off from expected. Here is mine at 4.85


----------



## Bobber1

I bought a pair of DDR4-3400 G.Skill ram sticks and have been trying to mess with BCLK to get the right value @ 4.5 GHz. The problem I have (at least with this AsRock Extreme6) is that when the BCLK is at 150, it just boot loops repeatedly. I have the core ratio at 30 (4.5GHz) and cache at 28 (should be 4.2GHz), but after it boot loops three times, it shows 6150 MHz as the target cache ratio which makes no sense. This motherboard must be stupid and can't do any BCLK values over like 105. Is there something else I'm missing because all of my target values for Core Clock, Cache Clock and Ram Clock are all correct.


----------



## audiotest

And here's my 6700K at 4.6 GHz with stock RAM speeds.


----------



## tashcz

Thank you guys, highly appreciated!!!


----------



## bartomiszcz

Hello







I am new here and I really need u'r support.
It is my first PC so&#8230; please be nice to noobie









I run 6600k on Gigabyte z170-HD3P rev. 1, my ram is Corsair Vengeance 8GB (CMK8GX4M1A2400C14). Cooler- Silentiumpc Fortis 3, PSU- Corsair VS 550.
Currently I'm running on iGPU but in a short time I'll buy GTX 1070. All locked in Zalman R1 case.

I've OC my CPU to 4,5 GHz with temperature 80 when testing using OCCT. Please advise if I can/should change anything to improve my setup- get 4.6 or lower temperatures (below there are screenshots from BIOS and OCCT results).

I would be grateful too if u could tell me how/which options should I change to OC my RAM manually because as I red it is not recommended to use XMP profiles.

Thank you in advance for all anserwes  Cheers !









Photos of setup and OCCT test


----------



## tashcz

I'm about to buy an i7, currently running an AMD system but I think your voltages are the problem. What's your vcore?

Edit: vcore while using 100% CPU load?


----------



## Arctucas

I got my de-lid tool, have some Grizzly Conductonaut on the way.

However, I am going to hold off until I get another motherboard (probably AsRock OC Formula).

eVGA has failed for the last time; I cannot get anything but excuses and non-answers from those... people (trying to be civil, not going to be unseemly).

Anyway, it might be while until I have the funds for a new board, but I will get around to it eventually.


----------



## eddward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new here and I really need u'r support.
> It is my first PC so&#8230; please be nice to noobie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 6600k on Gigabyte z170-HD3P rev. 1, my ram is Corsair Vengeance 8GB (CMK8GX4M1A2400C14). Cooler- Silentiumpc Fortis 3, PSU- Corsair VS 550.
> Currently I'm running on iGPU but in a short time I'll buy GTX 1070. All locked in Zalman R1 case.
> 
> I've OC my CPU to 4,5 GHz with temperature 80 when testing using OCCT. Please advise if I can/should change anything to improve my setup- get 4.6 or lower temperatures (below there are screenshots from BIOS and OCCT results).
> 
> I would be grateful too if u could tell me how/which options should I change to OC my RAM manually because as I red it is not recommended to use XMP profiles.
> 
> Thank you in advance for all anserwes  Cheers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of setup and OCCT test


I see 1.37V under load, how did you get it ? Did you try lower Vcore ? Do not use auto.
I'm using 6700K 4.6Ghz only with 1.30V.
XMP is not bad, you can use it for memory settings itself, but for CPU part settings you should try to lower certain voltages like VCCIO and VCCSA as motherboard tends to overvoltage this on auto


----------



## bartomiszcz

Thank you for your support. I've changed Vcore to 1,32 but system didn't load - now i set 1,34 and 1,35 to check if it will be stable but temperatures are much lower -about 71 Celsjus







C

Could you give me an example value for VCCIO and VCCSA? I have no idea where i should start from









Thank you so much one more time.


----------



## sebna

You can start with 1.2 for both and if it does not do the job 1.25 for both. However check in OS what are the values as my mobo massively overshots them in compare to what I set in BIOS. Then once you are stable you can start bringing them down to lower values if you can be bothered.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Thank you for your support. I've changed Vcore to 1,32 but system didn't load - now i set 1,34 and 1,35 to check if it will be stable but temperatures are much lower -about 71 Celsjus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C
> 
> Could you give me an example value for VCCIO and VCCSA? I have no idea where i should start from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much one more time.


Good for you!







Try looking at your BIOS if you have VCCIO and VCCSA voltages there and try lowering them one at a time and then see what's the smallest voltage that's stable. Though your temps under load are pretty good right now.


----------



## bartomiszcz

It looks like that right now: 6600k 4.5 GHz vcore 1.335







It look much better









Now i will try to setup VCCIO and VCCSA but i don't know how i can check how high it is right now on auto setting - can someone instruct me?









Thank you so much for you angelic patience


----------



## sebna

You need at least 1h run of OCCT.

Google HWinfo to check voltages.

This is picture from this thread I have only added info about two voltages you were asking about.

BTW you do realize that first post in this thread includes all the info you are looking for? Guides and so on?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I wouldn't say that is too far off from expected. Here is mine at 4.85


I stand corrected.


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> You need at least 1h run of OCCT.
> 
> Google HWinfo to check voltages.
> 
> This is picture from this thread I have only added info about two voltages you were asking about.
> 
> BTW you do realize that first post in this thread includes all the info you are looking for? Guides and so on?


I saw tutorial on the first page and i know what is written there but I just wanted to consult results with more experienced enthusiasts to chec if there is anything that i can change to improve my setup









I've finished 1h long OCCT test - please one more time check results and tell if there is anything that i can change to get my PC better.

6600k 4.5 GHz 1.34V 1 h OCCT tested

Thanks in advance









PS. *I don't have anything like "IMC" in my HWinfo (latest stable update).*


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> I saw tutorial on the first page and i know what is written there but I just wanted to consult results with more experienced enthusiasts to chec if there is anything that i can change to improve my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished 1h long OCCT test - please one more time check results and tell if there is anything that i can change to get my PC better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 6600k 4.5 GHz 1.34V 1 h OCCT tested
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. *I don't have anything like "IMC" in my HWinfo (latest stable update).*


Look at the pic....and look for VCCIO & VCCSA in HWINFO. These are your two memory related voltages







Sometimes HWINFO shows IMC sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> You need at least 1h run of OCCT.
> 
> Google HWinfo to check voltages.
> 
> This is picture from this thread I have only added info about two voltages you were asking about.
> 
> BTW you do realize that first post in this thread includes all the info you are looking for? Guides and so on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw tutorial on the first page and i know what is written there but I just wanted to consult results with more experienced enthusiasts to chec if there is anything that i can change to improve my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished 1h long OCCT test - please one more time check results and tell if there is anything that i can change to get my PC better.
> 
> 6600k 4.5 GHz 1.34V 1 h OCCT tested
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. *I don't have anything like "IMC" in my HWinfo (latest stable update).*
Click to expand...

For your ram speed there is no need to adjust VCCIO or SA voltage. Auto typically will apply sub 1V unless you have very high speed ram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytraders

Guys I am still on old bios 0401 from last year on my ranger viii, and been trying the last 8 months to update and always get the same error "selected file is not a proper bios" tried all the usual things like change usb sticks, different names and different ways, so my question is, i know there was a important update that put right the wrong fclk 800 setting, so seeing as i cant update my bios, is there anyway i can manually/overclock a setting to get it to the correct 1000 setting ?, im overclocked at a simple 45 x 100 all on auto, thx, oh, my pc has been stable from the start.

NOTE: The new bios's added a separate FCLK tab so you could change value in bios, but my bios dont have that, so hoping i can get to 1000 FCLK another way ?


----------



## FortySlXn2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys I am still on old bios 0401 from last year on my ranger viii, and been trying the last 8 months to update and always get the same error "selected file is not a proper bios" tried all the usual things like change usb sticks, different names and different ways, so my question is, i know there was a important update that put right the wrong fclk 800 setting, so seeing as i cant update my bios, is there anyway i can manually/overclock a setting to get it to the correct 1000 setting ?, im overclocked at a simple 45 x 100 all on auto, thx, oh, my pc has been stable from the start.
> 
> NOTE: The new bios's added a separate FCLK tab so you could change value in bios, but my bios dont have that, so hoping i can get to 1000 FCLK another way ?


Are you un-zipping the bios download?


----------



## PMPG

Hi, i get crashes regardless of OC... i think its my mobo thats different somehow

Specs:
i5 6600K + NH-D15 Noctua
Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI with the latest bios
EVGA G2 750W
DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 16gb
GTX 1070 MSI Gaming X

Stock = Stable

Temperatures always fine, never above 60 degrees.

Ingame crashes with temps lower than 50 degrees.

Tried the following:
4.2 GHZ @ Auto Vcore = Crash
4.2 GHZ @ 1.35 Vcore = Crash
4.2 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore + Loadline Calibration Set to high High + Turbo Boost OFF = Crash

What am i doing wrong? I have read reviews on newegg and some people has the same problem with my mobo. I bet theres some setting out there that i have forgotten to change...
Do i have to change C-states? I actually like having power saving features in idle mode so the system runs cool


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Hi, i get crashes regardless of OC... i think its my mobo thats different somehow
> 
> Specs:
> i5 6600K + NH-D15 Noctua
> Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI with the latest bios
> EVGA G2 750W
> DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> GTX 1070 MSI Gaming X
> 
> Stock = Stable
> 
> Temperatures always fine, never above 60 degrees.
> 
> Ingame crashes with temps lower than 50 degrees.
> 
> Tried the following:
> 4.2 GHZ @ Auto Vcore = Crash
> 4.2 GHZ @ 1.35 Vcore = Crash
> 4.2 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
> 4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
> 4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore + Loadline Calibration Set to high High + Turbo Boost OFF = Crash
> 
> What am i doing wrong? I have read reviews on newegg and some people has the same problem with my mobo. I bet theres some setting out there that i have forgotten to change...
> Do i have to change C-states? I actually like having power saving features in idle mode so the system runs cool


Sorry but I can't see did you OC just by the multiplier or using the BCLK? I think it's RAM issue.


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Sorry but I can't see did you OC just by the multiplier or using the BCLK? I think it's RAM issue.


Hi, only multiplier.

Also, its not RAM issue. Have done the memtests, Prime95 RAM tests without any problems. Also, this problem only occurs when i OC CPU (freeze after 5 minuites of gaming). as soon as OC is turned off, i dont freeze.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FortySlXn2*
> 
> Are you un-zipping the bios download?


Thx for reply mate, yes, tried loads of things, been building systems last 15 years, so i know what to do etc, this has got be stupped thou.

Using 2GB USB stick foramt fat32, well i have tried 3 sticks i have here, same problem, so can i just raise the BLCK to get to 1GHZ FLCK , think i need to raise BLCK to 125 correct, FLCK 8 x 125 BLCK = 1000, is this the same as using the bios FLCK fix ? thx


----------



## tashcz

Can you see if you chose the options to use the same frequency on all cores? I can see some of your cores are on 3.8GHz some on 3.7GHz, maybe thats causing instability.

Also, is the image you posted on stock? Can you try uploading the image while it's doing the bencmark/stress test before it freezes? I'd try 4.4GHz @ 1.35V with high LLC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Hi, only multiplier.
> 
> Also, its not RAM issue. Have done the memtests, Prime95 RAM tests without any problems. Also, this problem only occurs when i OC CPU (freeze after 5 minuites of gaming). as soon as OC is turned off, i dont freeze.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> This was done moments ago on a re-start @ 4.5GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> This was done moments ago on a re-start @ 4.5GHz.


Question guys, I just ran these same tests at 4.7, everything was faster than these(which they should be since it was running at 4.5ghz) except prime numbers and physics, prime numbers was drastically slower at 29.2 fps and physics was was slower at 659, any idea why those two tests would be affected?


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Can you see if you chose the options to use the same frequency on all cores? I can see some of your cores are on 3.8GHz some on 3.7GHz, maybe thats causing instability.
> 
> Also, is the image you posted on stock? Can you try uploading the image while it's doing the bencmark/stress test before it freezes? I'd try 4.4GHz @ 1.35V with high LLC.


image is stock settings
can do that! i did prime95 on blend for 20 mins just to see quickly. then played black desert online and crashed everytime @ 5min into the game


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply mate, yes, tried loads of things, been building systems last 15 years, so i know what to do etc, this has got be stupped thou.
> 
> Using 2GB USB stick foramt fat32, well i have tried 3 sticks i have here, same problem, so can i just raise the BLCK to get to 1GHZ FLCK , think i need to raise BLCK to 125 correct, FLCK 8 x 125 BLCK = 1000, is this the same as using the bios FLCK fix ? thx


Just use EZ flash from within bios. It's very solid and has never borked a flash for me.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> image is stock settings
> can do that! i did prime95 on blend for 20 mins just to see quickly. then played black desert online and crashed everytime @ 5min into the game


Just take a screenshot like you did on stock so we can see what happens when you're on load at overclock


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just use EZ flash from within bios. It's very solid and has never borked a flash for me.


Thats the way i try and do it, and every other way possible, still no go.


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Hi, i get crashes regardless of OC... i think its my mobo thats different somehow
> 
> Specs:
> i5 6600K + NH-D15 Noctua
> Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI with the latest bios
> EVGA G2 750W
> DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 16gb
> GTX 1070 MSI Gaming X
> 
> Stock = Stable
> 
> Temperatures always fine, never above 60 degrees.
> 
> Ingame crashes with temps lower than 50 degrees.
> 
> Tried the following:
> 4.2 GHZ @ Auto Vcore = Crash
> 4.2 GHZ @ 1.35 Vcore = Crash
> 4.2 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
> 4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore = Crash
> 4.0 @ 1.4 Vcore + Loadline Calibration Set to high High + Turbo Boost OFF = Crash
> 
> What am i doing wrong? I have read reviews on newegg and some people has the same problem with my mobo. I bet theres some setting out there that i have forgotten to change...
> Do i have to change C-states? I actually like having power saving features in idle mode so the system runs cool


Same problem i had, some post about it "a few" pages back. i had 6700k tho and gigabyte gaming k3. I had the same issues and they all went away with a new motherboard. However i returned
the gigabyte motherboard and today i found out that a few pins on the board (where the cpu sits) are bent








Probably a long shot but worth a look for you maybe ?


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ottesen*
> 
> Same problem i had, some post about it "a few" pages back. i had 6700k tho and gigabyte gaming k3. I had the same issues and they all went away with a new motherboard. However i returned
> the gigabyte motherboard and today i found out that a few pins on the board (where the cpu sits) are bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a long shot but worth a look for you maybe ?


so was the MOBO at fault or the bent pins?

thank you


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> so was the MOBO at fault or the bent pins?
> 
> thank you


Don't know 100% yet, havent gotten the board back from the shop...


----------



## Crimson Flam3s

So I have a 6600k at 4.4 with 1.2v running at 50c full load. Been using it for games for more than a week with no issues, could probably get it to 4.5 with no further voltage.

Is that considered decent?


----------



## Enterprise24

I have some question about non-K OC and Memory OC. Please help.

My setup is
i5-6500 delided
ASUS Z170-A official 1801 BIOS / non official 0050 BIOS
G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL17-18-18-38 (2x8GB)
Custom Water Cooling (240mm.+360mm.)

I can OC my i5-6500 to 5Ghz (156.25x32) at 1.49V with my previous RAM (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz 2x8GB) at 3333Mhz.
But I feel that memory doesn't OC like I expect so I sold it and got my new Trident Z 3600Mhz.

Then I try playing new RAM with 1801 BIOS (lastest official BIOS from ASUS) my RAM can OC to 3733Mhz CL15-15-15-28 with these setting.
- DRAM Voltage 1.45V
- VCCIO 1.15V
- VCCSA 1.15V
- VCCIO Boot Voltage 1.15V
- VCCSA Boot Voltage 1.25V
- DMI Voltage 1.3V

However when I try 0050 BIOS (non-K OC BIOS) I can't boot at anything higher than 3333Mhz memory no matter how much voltage or loosening timing even at stock 100Mhz BCLK.
Anything I can do ? or will there be a new BIOS for non-K OC.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson Flam3s*
> 
> So I have a 6600k at 4.4 with 1.2v running at 50c full load. Been using it for games for more than a week with no issues, could probably get it to 4.5 with no further voltage.
> 
> Is that considered decent?


I'd say its decent but don't be surprised if you need to raise the vcore to get stability.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I have some question about non-K OC and Memory OC. Please help.
> 
> My setup is
> i5-6500 delided
> ASUS Z170-A official 1801 BIOS / non official 0050 BIOS
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL17-18-18-38 (2x8GB)
> Custom Water Cooling (240mm.+360mm.)
> 
> I can OC my i5-6500 to 5Ghz (156.25x32) at 1.49V with my previous RAM (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz 2x8GB) at 3333Mhz.
> But I feel that memory doesn't OC like I expect so I sold it and got my new Trident Z 3600Mhz.
> 
> Then I try playing new RAM with 1801 BIOS (lastest official BIOS from ASUS) my RAM can OC to 3733Mhz CL15-15-15-28 with these setting.
> - DRAM Voltage 1.45V
> - VCCIO 1.15V
> - VCCSA 1.15V
> - VCCIO Boot Voltage 1.15V
> - VCCSA Boot Voltage 1.25V
> - DMI Voltage 1.3V
> 
> However when I try 0050 BIOS (non-K OC BIOS) I can't boot at anything higher than 3333Mhz memory no matter how much voltage or loosening timing even at stock 100Mhz BCLK.
> Anything I can do ? or will there be a new BIOS for non-K OC.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


This might not be relevant to your case but... My 6600k that is delidded when I run it @ 4.9 or 5.0... I tend to run into issues with running memory over a certain speed. Sometimes I can but its not really "stable". I have on TZ 3400 kit that runs flawless on it but some of my other kits and anything over 3400 I have issues with.

Personally I just assumed it was due to the speed I was running combined with the IMC of my cpu. My 6700k @ 4.9... can run my TZ 3600 "low latency" kit without issue. Along with any other DDR4 memory kit I have. Well... the TZ 4266 kit I had never really did as well as I thought it should.. but I sold that a while ago.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I have some question about non-K OC and Memory OC. Please help.
> 
> My setup is
> i5-6500 delided
> ASUS Z170-A official 1801 BIOS / non official 0050 BIOS
> G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL17-18-18-38 (2x8GB)
> Custom Water Cooling (240mm.+360mm.)
> 
> I can OC my i5-6500 to 5Ghz (156.25x32) at 1.49V with my previous RAM (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 3000Mhz 2x8GB) at 3333Mhz.
> But I feel that memory doesn't OC like I expect so I sold it and got my new Trident Z 3600Mhz.
> 
> Then I try playing new RAM with 1801 BIOS (lastest official BIOS from ASUS) my RAM can OC to 3733Mhz CL15-15-15-28 with these setting.
> - DRAM Voltage 1.45V
> - VCCIO 1.15V
> - VCCSA 1.15V
> - VCCIO Boot Voltage 1.15V
> - VCCSA Boot Voltage 1.25V
> - DMI Voltage 1.3V
> 
> However when I try 0050 BIOS (non-K OC BIOS) I can't boot at anything higher than 3333Mhz memory no matter how much voltage or loosening timing even at stock 100Mhz BCLK.
> Anything I can do ? or will there be a new BIOS for non-K OC.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


So, it is unlikely that Elmor will invest more time into the non-K unlocks. These are, of course, not official and not supported by ASUS. I can;t say I've experienced this problem running my 6320 at 4.875 to 4.990 using 4x8GB of 3200c14 at speeds up to 3600c13 (1.7V vdimm). I have a 2x4GB 4000c19 ram kit that will run 3900+ with the unlock bios for this Max8E.
You probably need to increase vccsa to near 1.3 for boot, and may need 1.275V eventual (run voltage) for 0050 to hold 3600+ ram frequencies.

What Stand-by voltage are you running, and does that MB have PLL bandwidth adjustment?


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Just take a screenshot like you did on stock so we can see what happens when you're on load at overclock


Hi again

I usually just freeze when i OC, no BSOD. But today i got BSOD twice when i tried again.

HWINFO @ 4,2GHZ + 1,35Vcore and also a picture of BSOD http://imgur.com/a/E5CbO

Can u guys see anything wrong with my settings? (problem is that i freeze regardless of OC, stock works fine, only freeze in games)


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Hi again
> 
> I usually just freeze when i OC, no BSOD. But today i got BSOD twice when i tried again.
> 
> HWINFO @ 4,2GHZ + 1,35Vcore and also a picture of BSOD http://imgur.com/a/E5CbO
> 
> Can u guys see anything wrong with my settings? (problem is that i freeze regardless of OC, stock works fine, only freeze in games)


What motherboard are you using?


----------



## PMPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What motherboard are you using?


Gigabyte z170XP-SLI

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5496#ov


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, it is unlikely that Elmor will invest more time into the non-K unlocks. These are, of course, not official and not supported by ASUS. I can;t say I've experienced this problem running my 6320 at 4.875 to 4.990 using 4x8GB of 3200c14 at speeds up to 3600c13 (1.7V vdimm). I have a 2x4GB 4000c19 ram kit that will run 3900+ with the unlock bios for this Max8E.
> You probably need to increase vccsa to near 1.3 for boot, and may need 1.275V eventual (run voltage) for 0050 to hold 3600+ ram frequencies.
> 
> What Stand-by voltage are you running, and does that MB have PLL bandwidth adjustment?


I try VCCSA/VCCIO and VCCSA/VCCIO boot voltage at 1.3V but no boot.
CPU standby voltage = 1.2V CPU standby boot voltage = Auto.
Yes my MB have PLL bandwidth adjustment but I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I try VCCSA/VCCIO and VCCSA/VCCIO boot voltage at 1.3V but no boot.
> CPU standby voltage = 1.2V CPU standby boot voltage = Auto.
> Yes my MB have PLL bandwidth adjustment but I don't know how to use it.


with bclk at 150+, set PLL bandwidth to 6 or 7. It may help.. but this seems ot be a ram/IMC/Cache issue.


----------



## reqq

whos right? Windows taskmanager cpu speed or CpuID/HWmonitor?

When i idle in windows they show the same speed but when i move my mouse cpu speed in taskmanager goes down to 4.44gz on my 6700k overclocked to 4.6. Cpuid/HWmonitor show always 4597-4600.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with bclk at 150+, set PLL bandwidth to 6 or 7. It may help.. but this seems ot be a ram/IMC/Cache issue.


Thanks for suggestion. Actually I remember wrong about PLL bandwidth. This board don't have those setting. It is PLL Voltage.









Now I can boot at 3733Mhz with CPU at 4973Mhz. Just set VCCIO / VCCIO boot at 1.15 and VCCSA / VCCSA boot at 1.25. It is very very slow boot (probably RAM get heavily training ?) that I never wait. But with some patience suddenly it boot into windows.









Time to stabilize this thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks for suggestion. Actually I remember wrong about PLL bandwidth. This board don't have those setting. It is PLL Voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can boot at 3733Mhz with CPU at 4973Mhz. Just set VCCIO / VCCIO boot at 1.15 and VCCSA / VCCSA boot at 1.25. It is very very slow boot (probably RAM get heavily training ?) that I never wait. But with some patience suddenly it boot into windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to stabilize this thing.


nice job with that non-K unlock!


----------



## audiotest

So finally a stable 5+ GHz it is!
Same temperatures as before, yet another 200 MHz boost in the clocks with the help of a H115i this time. The more I get to exploit this backup cpu, the more disappointed I become in my 6700K. Seriously now its single core performance is even higher which means 2 of those chips can easily surpass a 4 core 6700K. That's somewhat ridiculous.

*Username:* audiotest
*CPU Model:* G4400
*Base Clock:* 152.5 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 33
*Core Frequency:* 5032 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 5032 MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.5 V
*Vcore:* 1.520 V
*FCLK:* 1525 MHz
*Cooling Solution:* AIO Corsair H115i in push configuration + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (non-delid chip)
*Stability Test:* Prime95 v28.7, small FFT 8k, 1 hour of testing
*Batch Number:* Malay L525C594
*Ram Speed:* 2236 MHz 15-17-17-39
*Ram Voltage:* 1.34 V
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170-Deluxe
*LLC Setting:* Auto
*Misc Comments:* An unstable 5.148 GHz validation just for fun: http://valid.x86.fr/b653db


----------



## Atexor

Hi guys,recently I bought i7-6700K and wanted to overclock it, unfortuantely I've such of problems:

*1. My VCore is too high.*
I had set VCore manually to 1.25 and core mutliplier to 46 (4.6ghz) and during burning (intel burn test) and during test it raised to 1.39 in HWMonitor. I found here and in other sities about LLC and Vdrop:
Quote:


> *The Vcore is far higher than what I've set in the BIOS under load!*
> Your LLC is probably being overly aggressive. If possible, please set it to a lower amount manually.


I changed LLC to level 3 or 7 (I've 1-7) - similar results (~1.36V). I didn't noticed any change in vdrop. Then I tried change Vcore to offset mode + 0.03V or adaptive mode... similar too.


2. My temps are too high.
I've LC NZXT Kraken X61 cooling... Even on 1.39V on Core it should be max 70C... but it raised to equal 100C (then I stopped test). When I started "playing" with LLC max temps were max. 85C (on screen above almost 80C because I stopped test after 2 minutes). How its it possible. I changed factory thermal paste to Aactic MX-2.

*3. My system notices only 4.0Ghz.*
I'd similar issue few years ago with AM3+ or Core 2 Duo MOBOs. The solution was to disable intel speedstep technology, cpu c states and other power saving options. There I disabled them, but it didn't help. CPU-Z and HWMonitor also detects 4.0Ghz.

My spec:
MOBO: ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING (with latest UEFI)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x8GB 3333mhz
CPU: i7-6700k
Cooling: NZXT Kraken X61. I changed thermal paste to Arctic MX-2.

Could you help me with that? I've no idea how to fix it. Except removing IHS from processor to partially solve problem nr 2.

edit: What about VCCIO / VCCSA voltages? I left it at Auto and UEFI set it to 1.37V / 1.24V. I don't know what they do but found "optimal settings" on google. I set it to 1.1V / 1.0V. I didn't notice any change.
edit2: I found that DISABLING "Turbo boost" causes 4,0Ghz problem . When I had enabled it, both HWMonitor and CPU-Z showed 4.6 (system still 4.0). Seriously?
edit3: Enabled Turbo Boost allowed me to OC, but it causes high VCORE (Even low LLC). How can I reconcile these two things?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice job with that non-K unlock!


Thanks again. Some more question what is max safe VCCSA for short benching. I need VCCSA boot voltage at 1.35V (actually 1.4V as show in AI Suite) just to boot at 3825Mhz. Look like a good core OC but poor IMC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Thanks again. Some more question what is max safe VCCSA for short benching. I need VCCSA boot voltage at 1.35V (actually 1.4V as show in AI Suite) just to boot at 3825Mhz. Look like a good core OC but poor IMC.


yeah, not a simple answer... for short benching, 1.35V is useable, but I wouldn't hold one of these low bin chips at that voltage for 24/7. and it very common for the OC on these non-K unlocks to be limited by the cache since they cannot be unsynched.
then again... this is Overclock.net, not SafeVoltage.net.


----------



## chiggah

4.6 ghz stable at 1.35v in UEFI... temps are not the best tho 80 degrees. But im using a 1st gen H110 cooler. Might try get a kraken x61

What volt should i try to get 4.7 ghz ?

Try 1.38v ? Or go straight to 1.4v and reduce / use adaptive mode from there ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> 4.6 ghz stable at 1.35v in UEFI... temps are not the best tho 80 degrees. But im using a 1st gen H110 cooler. Might try get a kraken x61
> 
> What volt should i try to get 4.7 ghz ?
> 
> Try 1.38v ? Or go straight to 1.4v and reduce / use adaptive mode from there ?


You are likely reaching the point where you will need to go to 1.4V to get 4.7 stable. I say keep it on manual use 1.4 and test. If stable slowly reduce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> 4.6 ghz stable at 1.35v in UEFI... temps are not the best tho 80 degrees. But im using a 1st gen H110 cooler. Might try get a kraken x61
> 
> What volt should i try to get 4.7 ghz ?
> 
> Try 1.38v ? Or go straight to 1.4v and reduce / use adaptive mode from there ?


I'd try testing in increments. Like 1.36, if that doesn't work then 1.37, if that doesn't work 1.38, etc. Its what I always do for overclocking.

As for cooling, make sure the waterblock is mounted properly and try reapplying thermal paste. I think you should be getting better temps with a first gen H110.


----------



## Darksides327

Hey,i overclocked 6600k at 4600 mhz and put 1.4 ghz voltage,but my voltage jumps up to 1.44 which is not good.I am testing with aida64 extreme for 20 minutes.Any help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Hey,i overclocked 6600k at 4600 mhz and put 1.4 ghz voltage,but my voltage jumps up to 1.44 which is not good.I am testing with aida64 extreme for 20 minutes.Any help?


set LLC to allow for vdroop under load. what MB??


----------



## Darksides327

Z170 extreme3.
For now 4.7ghz 1.42v.
Which level?
1,2,3,4?


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> 4.6 ghz stable at 1.35v in UEFI... temps are not the best tho 80 degrees. But im using a 1st gen H110 cooler. Might try get a kraken x61
> 
> What volt should i try to get 4.7 ghz ?
> 
> Try 1.38v ? Or go straight to 1.4v and reduce / use adaptive mode from there ?


I would figure out the high temp problem first. I've got an OG H110 with low rpm Phantecs fans and I would think 65-70 is where I'd be at 1.35v. Not sure if you are or how you feel about delidding, but since you seem to want to keep going faster says to me it's the best option. First I'd check the cpu block and make sure its mounted well and has good contact. Also if the h110 is older or a refurb listen to the pump and make sure it sounds like its pumping only water. I've had to add fluid to mine over time and found if you hear a whooshing sound top it up. its pretty simple to remove the cover from block/pump, just press in on the 3 indents on cover equally spaced 120° apart (3x120=360). after that you need to remove plastic peice thats inbetween the hoses at the pump by lifting up. This will unlock the hose barbs from the block, there are arrows showing flow direction..

If you delid and use Coolab Liquid Ultra one die/underside of ihs and decent paste like mx4, pk1-2-3, Noctua nht1, Gelid or TGrizz on top temps will be far lower. I have a feeling it's not your mount thats killing you, but rather too much glue from Intel and crappy paste job on die. Do all this and I would not be surprised to see 4.8g under 1.4v with max temps for daily use in the low 60's


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Z170 extreme3.
> For now 4.7ghz 1.42v.
> Which level?
> 1,2,3,4?


ASRock? if so try 2 first


----------



## Darksides327

Can anybody text me please?still same,just now it is 1.56v
Edit:level 3 1.424-1.440v


----------



## Darksides327

Something wierd just happend.I have put level 3 and same voltage 1.42v.
Save and exit then my pc shut down and reboot again.Did i ****ed up anything?
It is working btw.


----------



## chiggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I would figure out the high temp problem first. I've got an OG H110 with low rpm Phantecs fans and I would think 65-70 is where I'd be at 1.35v. Not sure if you are or how you feel about delidding, but since you seem to want to keep going faster says to me it's the best option. First I'd check the cpu block and make sure its mounted well and has good contact. Also if the h110 is older or a refurb listen to the pump and make sure it sounds like its pumping only water. I've had to add fluid to mine over time and found if you hear a whooshing sound top it up. its pretty simple to remove the cover from block/pump, just press in on the 3 indents on cover equally spaced 120° apart (3x120=360). after that you need to remove plastic peice thats inbetween the hoses at the pump by lifting up. This will unlock the hose barbs from the block, there are arrows showing flow direction..
> 
> If you delid and use Coolab Liquid Ultra one die/underside of ihs and decent paste like mx4, pk1-2-3, Noctua nht1, Gelid or TGrizz on top temps will be far lower. I have a feeling it's not your mount thats killing you, but rather too much glue from Intel and crappy paste job on die. Do all this and I would not be surprised to see 4.8g under 1.4v with max temps for daily use in the low 60's


Thanks I'll probably end up getting another cooler later on as I got this h110 used 3 months from someone else

Is it odd that my first OC few weeks back gave me average of 71 degrees but laat night the stress test averaged about 79 Celsius?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Something wierd just happend.I have put level 3 and same voltage 1.42v.
> Save and exit then my pc shut down and reboot again.Did i ****ed up anything?
> It is working btw.


Most likely you didn't mess anything up. This is likely due to you changing the LLC. By changing it you are allowing more vdroop which in turn is changing the amount of voltage your chip sees as you have noticed by the changing voltage. When you change it your chip is no longer stable at the speed you have set and your computer restarted due to the instability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksides327

Pc wont power up
I screwed up so hord please help


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Pc wont power up
> I screwed up so hord please help


Clear CMOS...


----------



## Darksides327

Can u please text me at instagram
Ssutaric01
Pleaae,I pray you


----------



## Darksides327

This was preheartattack deffinetly..no more overclocking cpu for today..


----------



## chiggah

Anyone tried the new BIOS 1901 for Z170 Pro Gaming ?


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> This was preheartattack deffinetly..no more overclocking cpu for today..


It's ok man, Relax. Nothing that you've done could of hurt your rig and unless you have a ln2 switch/jumper on your board that you turned on, then went into bios and enabled ln2 OC, then shut off all overvolt/temp protections and enabled Extreme or Jumbo volts for ln2 and set a vcore of 2.0v and it booted and you ran it till it died you have nothing to worry about. LLC or load line calibration changes voltages a great deal when under load, level 1 is extreme oc but many people use this daily, it just allows very quick voltage spikes from idle to load and back so your volts hardly drop under load. On ASRock I'm using llc 2 because it's the closest to true voltage and under load drops 0.010-0.020 underload depending how high I'm benching. Even on Intels site they say 1.52v core is needed before risk of permanent damage occurs. . . see


----------



## chiggah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I would figure out the high temp problem first. I've got an OG H110 with low rpm Phantecs fans and I would think 65-70 is where I'd be at 1.35v. Not sure if you are or how you feel about delidding, but since you seem to want to keep going faster says to me it's the best option. First I'd check the cpu block and make sure its mounted well and has good contact. Also if the h110 is older or a refurb listen to the pump and make sure it sounds like its pumping only water. I've had to add fluid to mine over time and found if you hear a whooshing sound top it up. its pretty simple to remove the cover from block/pump, just press in on the 3 indents on cover equally spaced 120° apart (3x120=360). after that you need to remove plastic peice thats inbetween the hoses at the pump by lifting up. This will unlock the hose barbs from the block, there are arrows showing flow direction..
> 
> If you delid and use Coolab Liquid Ultra one die/underside of ihs and decent paste like mx4, pk1-2-3, Noctua nht1, Gelid or TGrizz on top temps will be far lower. I have a feeling it's not your mount thats killing you, but rather too much glue from Intel and crappy paste job on die. Do all this and I would not be surprised to see 4.8g under 1.4v with max temps for daily use in the low 60's


Dropped the vcore down to 1.3v in UEFI ... Now getting 65 degrees in x264 test... Is it me or does it feel like ROG Realbench tests produces higher temps ?

Happy with that temp for 4.6 Ghz

Will try drop down to 1.28v and 1.26v tomorrow probably

This looks like a good chip so far. Feels like it could do 4.7 Ghz @ 1.37-1.38v

Probably won't delid yet... gonna try steal some TGrizz from a friend first lol


----------



## luan87us

Finally got my case fans set up so I tampered with OC for a bit today. To my surprised I didn't lose the silicone lottery. My i7 6700k was able to run at 4.8ghz with 1.35vcore (ran aida64 stability test for 1 hour). Temperature fluctuate between 50-74C most of the time. Some time one core will spike to 80-85 real quick but quickly cooled down to 50 ish. Those are numbers from my HWmonitor. The Temperature on Aida monitor didn't go above 74C. My cooler is the Corsair H100i V2 with Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger. Here are some of the setting I tested:

4.6ghz vcore 1.3v, LLC level 5, XMP, System agent 1.0v (Stable) Temp min: 26C max: 72C
4.7ghz vcore 1.325v, LLC level 5, XMP, System agent 1.1v (Stable) Temp min: 33C max: 80C
4.8ghz vcore 1.35v, LLC level 5, XMP, System agent 1.1v (Stable) Temp min: 34C max: 85C

I think I might have either installed my Corsair H100i wrong or my fans settings are messed up because those temperature at 1.3v seem very high. I see people running 45-55C under load with these cooler. I used the pre-applied TIM will changing that to something like Artic MX4 help?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Can anybody text me please?still same,just now it is 1.56v
> Edit:level 3 1.424-1.440v


asrock usually has a graph of the load line compensation (LLC) right in the bios. Select a value that allows for 25mV or more vdroop of vcore under load. Asrock also numbers LLC reverse of many MB manufactuers.. eg, 1 is no compensation. 5 is the highest level of vdroop I believe. Set a LLC of 4, enter vcore in bios and boot to windows. Load ASUS realbench or another x264 stress test and with a monitoring package open, start the x264 bench or stress. if the vcore is running higher than you set in bios, post back to bios and change the LLC so that you have no increase in vcore and ideally a decrease of 25mV or more. The purpose of LLC is to defeat vdroop.. which for day-driver 24/7u systems is a bad idea. Vdroop mitigates load change induced overvoltage swings ("excursions"). these transients cannot be seen with anything but special equipment... and cause degradation of the cpu. Sooo... some vdroop is a good thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Something wierd just happend.I have put level 3 and same voltage 1.42v.
> Save and exit then my pc shut down and reboot again.Did i ****ed up anything?
> It is working btw.


this is normal for resetting the LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Pc wont power up
> I screwed up so hord please help


what is the problem?


----------



## Darksides327

I had to unplug and plug cmos battery...thanks god I found u here,my local forum is underestimating me for overclocking,stupid Balkan mentallity.
I would be really pleased if u or somebody else text me.It would be a lot easier.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> I had to unplug and plug cmos battery...thanks god I found u here,my local forum is underestimating me for overclocking,stupid Balkan mentallity.
> I would be really pleased if u or somebody else text me.It would be a lot easier.


This is a forum not a helpline. If you have question you are welcome to post here but the likelihood of anyone texting you directly without having a well known presence on the forum is basically 0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksides327

That is okay..My problem is that my voltage is too high to keep it stable.Like 1.36 4.4 ghz on lc cc 120 mm.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> That is okay..My problem is that my voltage is too high to keep it stable.Like 1.36 4.4 ghz on lc cc 120 mm.


What do you mean by your voltage is too high? Do you mean in order to keep the chip stable it is requiring a lot of voltage? If so there isn't anything you can do about that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> This is a forum not a helpline. If you have question you are welcome to post here but the likelihood of anyone texting you directly without having a well known presence on the forum is basically 0
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^ This.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> That is okay..My problem is that my voltage is too high to keep it stable.Like 1.36 4.4 ghz on lc cc 120 mm.


we need more information... please fill out rig builder (how to link in my sig) and add your rig components to your signature block on your Profile page.


----------



## Darksides327

Okay,i can understand that.I mean 1.456v is too much for 4.7 ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Okay,i can understand that.I mean 1.456v is too much for 4.7 ghz


no it's not.. some chips need that much. It may be too hot for your cooling tho. what cache frequency?


----------



## Darksides327

Auto,did not touch that.
I5 6600k
Gtx 1070 g1
16 gb ddr4 2133mhz
G750h 750w gold
Lc cc 120 mm
Asrock z170 extreme3
So i can hold 4.7 ghz 1.456 for daily use?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Auto,did not touch that.
> I5 6600k
> Gtx 1070 g1
> 16 gb ddr4 2133mhz
> G750h 750w gold
> Lc cc 120 mm
> Asrock z170 extreme3
> So i can hold 4.7 ghz 1.456 for daily use?


Can you run at 1.45V and it be safe...sure. What really matters are your core temperatures when load is applied to the chip. What temperatures are you seeing at that load?

Most likely under air cooling it's best to reduce the core speed to 4.6 which should decrease your required voltage to around 1.4ish (this is a guess) which will help keep temps low and ensure that you are not damaging the chip in anyway. The difference between 4.6 and 4.7 in real world usage will likely go unnoticed for most people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksides327

69-71 c at 1.435 in bios.
At the most part under 70 c


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> 69-71 c at 1.435 in bios.
> At the most part under 70 c


69-70C running what test exactly. In order for us to help you you need to be as detailed as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksides327

Aida64 extreme


----------



## sebna

I do not think Aida will give you stability... neither will x264 imho... OCCT + GSAT + RB is a nice combo. OCCT to quickly establish if there is life in your new settings 1h is enough for initial confirmation. 2h is what you are really after. GSAT over night, RB over night. and once all of this is stable 4-5h of OCCT to finish it off.

OCCT will be the hottest of the bunch and will quickly tell you if your vcore is sufficient. Also obviously you have hit a wall at 4.7... you need 1.435 for 4.7 when probably you can get away with 1.36 for 4.6. I think the choice should be obvious. That is my view on the subject anyway,

EDIT:

You can be "stable" with things like x264 but lack of vcore is obvious even in a way Windows is operating. The way the windows are moving, apps opening and so on.

Once the truly sufficient and stable vcore is reached you gain fluidity of widnows operation as you would be at stock speeds haha... it was always easy for me to spot do not know how many other people can see this. Unstable OC always produce kind of jerky at the very fine low level OS operation... so unstable high OC gives worse experience on desktop (snappiniest suffers) then stock speeds and it can be easily noticed. x264 will produce OC like this as it validates insufficient vcore. Anyway x264 stable vcore usually fails OCCT in minutes and in 99% not longer then in 2h while I can run days of x264 without a problem...

Actually all my final settings are fine tuned by eye by watching how OS behaves and responds to inputs. I establish as above stable vcore and then I add more vcore and watch if I am still gaining in fludity of OS operation. Sometimes I do gain and then I leave higher vcore then stable according to OCCT, GSAT, RB (then I retest to make sure it is still stable with higher vcore) sometimes I do not gain anything by raising vcore over minimal stable OCCT, GSAT, RB so I reduce it back to what was the stable confirmed by burn-in software. With 6700k I did not have to add on top of tests... I had to with [email protected] and with Opteron 165 before that... but back then different tests combination was available, not as comprehensive. Prime is not as good as OCCT, MemTest86+ nowhere near the GSAT and there was nothing like RB









Cheers.


----------



## austinmrs

Hello guys, i have this specs:

i5 6600k
asus maximus viii hero
2 x 4 Gskill 2133mhz ddr4
Corsair 110i GT with 2 x Noctua nf A14flx monted on the front of a Fractal Arc Midi Tower - intake
Then i have 1 NF A14 Flx mounted on the bottom on the case - intake
And 1 NF A14Flx mounted as exhaust on the back of the case.

I've managed to push my cpu to 4.5Ghz. Real Bench tested passed.

Here are some screenshots:






Is this good enough? Or should i tweak something in the bios?

Also, is my fan setup correct? Or should i change the radiator to the top of the case? I've had it in the top of the case, pulling air out, with 2 intake on the front, and 1 exhaust on the back, but like this i would have negative pressure on the case.

Right now i know i have positive, because i only have 1 exhaust on the back, then 1 intake in the bottom, and the radiator on the front with 2 intake fans too.

Thanks guys

EDIT: I lowered my manual voltage to 1.3, and i still passed on real bench test. Should i try to go even lower or is this good? When stress testing my Cpu Vcore on HwMonitor is showing 1.344. Is that too high?

Also, after i find the lowest i can go on voltage, should i switch to offset mode?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksides327*
> 
> Auto,did not touch that.
> I5 6600k
> Gtx 1070 g1
> 16 gb ddr4 2133mhz
> G750h 750w gold
> Lc cc 120 mm
> Asrock z170 extreme3
> So i can hold 4.7 ghz 1.456 for daily use?


I do.. running 1.488V 24/7 on a 6700K and 1.475 24/7 on a 6600K. Main thing is to keep the temps under 80C.


----------



## sebna

What clocks on 6700 with this vcore?


----------



## ggcbyom

Quick Question:
I am a nooby in Overclocking soo...
Got my intel i5 6600k and was able to OC it to 4.5GHz, 1.28V
Here is the question: Prime95 27.9 runs fine for hours, but 28.9 is simply too much, i need to give the cpu more V ... Is Prime95 28.9 Blend a realistic scenario? I am just using the PC to play games, i am not rendering anything or highly using the CPU (just playing games 1080p)

Is it fine the way it is?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggcbyom*
> 
> Quick Question:
> I am a nooby in Overclocking soo...
> Got my intel i5 6600k and was able to OC it to 4.5GHz, 1.28V
> Here is the question: Prime95 27.9 runs fine for hours, but 28.9 is simply too much, i need to give the cpu more V ... Is Prime95 28.9 Blend a realistic scenario? I am just using the PC to play games, i am not rendering anything or highly using the CPU (just playing games 1080p)
> 
> Is it fine the way it is?


Many people that have sufficient cooling run the core volts upwards to 1.4V. You have plenty of room to increase the core more to OC the chip further. With that said I typically do not run any version of prime since all versions yield an unrealistic load on the CPU. I use a combination of real bench and OCCT. It is plenty for stress testing realistic loads on the chip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggcbyom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Many people that have sufficient cooling run the core volts upwards to 1.4V. You have plenty of room to increase the core more to OC the chip further. With that said I typically do not run any version of prime since all versions yield an unrealistic load on the CPU. I use a combination of real bench and OCCT. It is plenty for stress testing realistic loads on the chip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i dont want to go any higher than 1.3V because my CPU is new and i fear consequences D:
Thought so, i wont use prime95 anymore, since every other benchmark is doing just fine with my settings

Thanks!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggcbyom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Many people that have sufficient cooling run the core volts upwards to 1.4V. You have plenty of room to increase the core more to OC the chip further. With that said I typically do not run any version of prime since all versions yield an unrealistic load on the CPU. I use a combination of real bench and OCCT. It is plenty for stress testing realistic loads on the chip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to go any higher than 1.3V because my CPU is new and i fear consequences D:
> Thought so, i wont use prime95 anymore, since every other benchmark is doing just fine with my settings
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I understand not wanting to mess up the chip. I will tell you this and let you make an informed decision. Intel list the max safe voltages to be 1.52V. Above this you can expect silicon degradation etc. Many run 1.4-1.45V since it is well below the max safe voltage however the peak voltage you can run will also depend on your temperatures under load. Whatever voltage you do run it's best to ensure the chip is under 80C. I don't think this is a magic number that people found in testing but rather a sadly assumed delta that is far enough below the throttle point of the chip. So while you may not want to increase voltage now I just wanted to inform you of the parameters you can change in the future to ensure its done without any risk to the chip.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggcbyom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I understand not wanting to mess up the chip. I will tell you this and let you make an informed decision. Intel list the max safe voltages to be 1.52V. Above this you can expect silicon degradation etc. Many run 1.4-1.45V since it is well below the max safe voltage however the peak voltage you can run will also depend on your temperatures under load. Whatever voltage you do run it's best to ensure the chip is under 80C. I don't think this is a magic number that people found in testing but rather a sadly assumed delta that is far enough below the throttle point of the chip. So while you may not want to increase voltage now I just wanted to inform you of the parameters you can change in the future to ensure its done without any risk to the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you very much, i appreciate it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> What clocks on 6700 with this vcore?


4.9/4.9 delidded tho. I do allow vdroop so the high load voltage (measured with a DMM off the mobo) is 1.468V +/- 5mV


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hello guys, i have this specs:
> 
> i5 6600k
> asus maximus viii hero
> 2 x 4 Gskill 2133mhz ddr4
> Corsair 110i GT with 2 x Noctua nf A14flx monted on the front of a Fractal Arc Midi Tower - intake
> Then i have 1 NF A14 Flx mounted on the bottom on the case - intake
> And 1 NF A14Flx mounted as exhaust on the back of the case.
> 
> I've managed to push my cpu to 4.5Ghz. Real Bench tested passed.
> 
> Here are some screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this good enough? Or should i tweak something in the bios?
> 
> Also, is my fan setup correct? Or should i change the radiator to the top of the case? I've had it in the top of the case, pulling air out, with 2 intake on the front, and 1 exhaust on the back, but like this i would have negative pressure on the case.
> 
> Right now i know i have positive, because i only have 1 exhaust on the back, then 1 intake in the bottom, and the radiator on the front with 2 intake fans too.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> EDIT: I lowered my manual voltage to 1.3, and i still passed on real bench test. Should i try to go even lower or is this good? When stress testing my Cpu Vcore on HwMonitor is showing 1.344. Is that too high?
> 
> Also, after i find the lowest i can go on voltage, should i switch to offset mode?


anyone please?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Hello guys, i have this specs:
> 
> i5 6600k
> asus maximus viii hero
> 2 x 4 Gskill 2133mhz ddr4
> Corsair 110i GT with 2 x Noctua nf A14flx monted on the front of a Fractal Arc Midi Tower - intake
> Then i have 1 NF A14 Flx mounted on the bottom on the case - intake
> And 1 NF A14Flx mounted as exhaust on the back of the case.
> 
> I've managed to push my cpu to 4.5Ghz. Real Bench tested passed.
> 
> Here are some screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this good enough? Or should i tweak something in the bios?
> 
> Also, is my fan setup correct? Or should i change the radiator to the top of the case? I've had it in the top of the case, pulling air out, with 2 intake on the front, and 1 exhaust on the back, but like this i would have negative pressure on the case.
> 
> Right now i know i have positive, because i only have 1 exhaust on the back, then 1 intake in the bottom, and the radiator on the front with 2 intake fans too.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> EDIT: I lowered my manual voltage to 1.3, and i still passed on real bench test. Should i try to go even lower or is this good? When stress testing my Cpu Vcore on HwMonitor is showing 1.344. Is that too high?
> 
> Also, after i find the lowest i can go on voltage, should i switch to offset mode?
> 
> 
> 
> anyone please?
Click to expand...

Check out the guide on the first page it answers all of your questions as well as my past two posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdorje

Who has actually ever had degredation on skylake, and what were their temperatures and voltages?


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> anyone please?


Plus, my post, posted just before your original post with all your questions...


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4.9/4.9 delidded tho. I do allow vdroop so the high load voltage (measured with a DMM off the mobo) is 1.468V +/- 5mV


That is a very nice OC. Not sure I would personally keep it at this vcore tough but I guess if you change platforms quite often that should not matter anyway.

Quick questions about delid if you do not mind. Have you re-sealed your IHS? If so how do you know how much silicone to use not to have it too high or too low? Also have you left gap in silicone for air?

Finally, to everybody who may know. Am I right that CPU + its PCB on skylake is not conductive? I mean nothing there can be shortened really by CLU splatter. The only danger is that CLU would get into the socket?

My plan is to delid, put loads of CLU, I mean loads and then reseal leaving no air gap so CLU is not dangerous to socket.

Cheers


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Who has actually ever had degredation on skylake, and what were their temperatures and voltages?


I'm not sure. I don't recall anybody saying their chip experienced any degradation.

Edit: I take that back there was one guy in the past month iIRC that said he had degradation and ended up getting a new chip or something. He said it occurred while at something like 1.4V so I just overlooked it assuming he either didn't have sufficient cooling or the chip wasn't stable in the first place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4.9/4.9 delidded tho. I do allow vdroop so the high load voltage (measured with a DMM off the mobo) is 1.468V +/- 5mV
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very nice OC. Not sure I would personally keep it at this vcore tough but I guess if you change platforms quite often that should not matter anyway.
> 
> Quick questions about delid if you do not mind. Have you re-sealed your IHS? If so how do you know how much silicone to use not to have it too high or too low? Also have you left gap in silicone for air?
> 
> Finally, to everybody who may know. Am I right that CPU + its PCB on skylake is not conductive? I mean nothing there can be shortened really by CLU splatter. The only danger is that CLU would get into the socket?
> 
> My plan is to delid, put loads of CLU, I mean loads and then reseal leaving no air gap so CLU is not dangerous to socket.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Skylake no longer has the resistors or whatever they were that were on haswell chips that you could slice into with the razor method. As long as the pcb is not scratched nothing can short as there is a coating over the CPU lanes.

As far as the amount of silicon. You use a toothpick and smear a small even layer around the point the IHS makes contact. You typically do not leave room for air or anything.

I would be very interested in the results of your experiment. Air being a natural insulator surrounds the die leaving the past of least resistance through the CLU and to the IHS. The problem with die shrinks is that when you go from a small die to IHS you increase what is known as the spreading resistance. Spreading resistance basically occurs when heat is pulled from a small source to a larger sink. By filling the entire IHS cavity with CLU you would increase the area of heat transfer of the die and quite possibly reduce the spreading resistance also. Theoretically IMO this should work. The amount of CLU needed however would cost a good bit more than it's worth to many though. If you didn't fill the entire cavity you would end up with hot spots in the CLU which once the temperature stabilizes would end up yielding the same results as not filling so making sure all air is out is crucial.

If I was to do this I would flip over the IHS and fill it to the brim with CLU then line the edges of the PCB with silicon and place it together while the IHS was still upside down.

In reality though all this would do is add the edges of the die as heat transfer area. The magnitude of the heat transfer of the walls in relation to the top die is usually neglected due to it being very small in proportion. If I had to venture a guess all this work might yield another 2 degrees reduction at best.

Sorry for the long winded response I was kind of talking my self through the experiments as I was writing









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austinmrs

So i changed my LLC level to 5.
Disabled Intel Speedstep
Cpu core/cache limit to 255.5
Cpu min and max cache to 41
Voltage on manual 1.3

I almost have no vdroop, and i'm stable at 4.5ghz.

Now i just have to change from manual do adpative mode, right?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Skylake no longer has the resistors or whatever they were that were on haswell chips that you could slice into with the razor method. As long as the pcb is not scratched nothing can short


From memory, when I delidded my 6700K I did note some gold contacts on the top of the substrate. Not sure if these are manfacture test points etc but I would be careful in not shorting these out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> That is a very nice OC. Not sure I would personally keep it at this vcore tough but I guess if you change platforms quite often that should not matter anyway.
> 
> Quick questions about delid if you do not mind. Have you re-sealed your IHS? If so how do you know how much silicone to use not to have it too high or too low? Also have you left gap in silicone for air?
> 
> Finally, to everybody who may know. Am I right that CPU + its PCB on skylake is not conductive? I mean nothing there can be shortened really by CLU splatter. The only danger is that CLU would get into the socket?
> 
> My plan is to delid, put loads of CLU, I mean loads and then reseal leaving no air gap so CLU is not dangerous to socket.
> 
> Cheers


as posted above...

Yes I resealed the IHS using Hi Temp silicon (loctite 587 blue) - a thin thread off a toothpick works fine. I remove lids with hammer and vise. Always leave a gap if the IHS does not have a breather hole. I suppose that if one were to goober up the CLU/CLP application something could go awry... just use a paint-thin layer.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Greenshot is handy tool for this stuff http://getgreenshot.org/downloads/
oops, meant to quote post #7341


----------



## pepi93

Could someone give me some tips on how to OC by changing BCLK instead of just the clock multiplier?

I'm wondering what settings I need to look at aside from BCLK and what to put in them.

I'm using XMP profile for my RAM but I'm not sure if I should be doing that since changing the bclk will make the RAM run even faster than already 3000mhz via XMP

Rig is in my sig,

Thanks.


----------



## Arctucas

Did my de-lid and re-paste.

Used Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut on the die, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut between the IHS and waterblock.

4700MHz, 1.36VCore. Ambient ~74°F.

Did a quick run of IBT at maximum setting; only hit 63°C. Before the de-lid, I was hitting the mid-80°C.

Need to do a little tweaking and post a stress teat run result later.


----------



## austinmrs

Username: austinmrs
CPU Model: i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6Ghz
Cache Frequency: 42
Vcore in UEFI: adaptive 1.32 auto offset
Vcore: 1.344
FCLK: 1
Cooling Solution: Corsair H110i GT
Stability Test: x264 16T Normal priority for 8 hours
Batch Number: L548B504
Ram Speed: G Skill 2133mhz 1.2V
Ram Voltage: 1.2V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: All C states Enabled


----------



## sebna

Can you post you c-state settings in BIOS? My CPU drops only to 0.7v not to ~0.01v as on your screens.

Cheers


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Can you post you c-state settings in BIOS? My CPU drops only to 0.7v not to ~0.01v as on your screens.
> 
> Cheers


Sure









Intel SpeedStep - Enable
turbo Mode - Enable
CPU C states [Enabled]
Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
Package C State limit [Enabled]


----------



## sebna

Thanks,

I have some settings on Auto. Will try them out later on today.

Cheers


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel SpeedStep - Enable
> turbo Mode - Enable
> CPU C states [Enabled]
> Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
> CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
> CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
> Package C State limit [Enabled]


austinmrs did you ever try to get some more speed out of the cache? You might be able to get the cache faster without more / little more voltage. If you can get more with no more vcore/cache voltage then it's just free.


----------



## tashcz

Hi guys,

Is there a need for a fan blowing to the VRM area on Z170 mobos when OC'd to 4.7-4.8GHz, like on AMD 8 core overclocks?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> austinmrs did you ever try to get some more speed out of the cache? You might be able to get the cache faster without more / little more voltage. If you can get more with no more vcore/cache voltage then it's just free.


I have it on 42, should i just go for 46 and try it out?

Also, should i have the min and the max cache at the same value?

Edit: i just went for 42 on the cache because i saw on the google statics sheet that most people use cache a bit lower then the core frequency


----------



## JourneymanMike

Has anyone seen anything like this? Or, what is this?

It's supposed to be a 6700K...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I have it on 42, should i just go for 46 and try it out?
> 
> Also, should i have the min and the max cache at the same value?
> 
> Edit: i just went for 42 on the cache because i saw on the google statics sheet that most people use cache a bit lower then the core frequency


Sure , go for 46....it might work without more voltage, you don't know until you try.








No need for same value min/max. I leave the min on Auto.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this? Or, what is this?
> 
> It's supposed to be a 6700K...


Source?


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this? Or, what is this?
> 
> It's supposed to be a 6700K...


That looks like an engineering sample, like what they often send to reviewers. I don't know how you can verify what model though other than installing & testing it.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Sure , go for 46....it might work without more voltage, you don't know until you try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for same value min/max. I leave the min on Auto.


Set min to Auto, and Max to 46, will test and report back.

Also, on bios i have voltage on Adaptive with 1.31, + offset on Auto.

But when stress testing my voltages goes to 1.344. I have LLC on level 5 on my Maximus VIII Hero. Should i go for Level 6 so the voltage is closer to what i set in bios?

Or its not really worthed since im stable?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Set min to Auto, and Max to 46, will test and report back.
> 
> Also, on bios i have voltage on Adaptive with 1.31, + offset on Auto.
> 
> But when stress testing my voltages goes to 1.344. I have LLC on level 5 on my Maximus VIII Hero. Should i go for Level 6 so the voltage is closer to what i set in bios?
> 
> Or its not really worthed since im stable?


Well if it needs 1.344 then that is what it needs. You can try lowering the LLC, which should lower the max vcore under load, and see if it still passes the stress tests. If not then you can leave it like it is, raise vcore/lower LLC or whatever combo gets the cpu the lowest needed voltage.
For my cpu I use LLC 3 or 4 and it works out....others need/want higher LLC for their settings.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, please, info on VRM temps and do they need active cooling or passive is fine enough for higher clocks?


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well if it needs 1.344 then that is what it needs. You can try lowering the LLC, which should lower the max vcore under load, and see if it still passes the stress tests. If not then you can leave it like it is, raise vcore/lower LLC or whatever combo gets the cpu the lowest needed voltage.
> For my cpu I use LLC 3 or 4 and it works out....others need/want higher LLC for their settings.


So now i have Min Cache on Auto
Max Cache on 46

I lowered my LLC to Level 4, and i have 1.31 in voltage on bios, adaptive mode

Now when stress testing im getting 1.312 always, so im closer to my bios voltage, that is good, right?

Sometimes when using windows i still get 1.328 and 1.344 on voltage, but thats ok, right?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So now i have Min Cache on Auto
> Max Cache on 46
> 
> I lowered my LLC to Level 4, and i have 1.31 in voltage on bios, adaptive mode
> 
> Now when stress testing im getting 1.312 always, so im closer to my bios voltage, that is good, right?
> 
> Sometimes when using windows i still get 1.328 and 1.344 on voltage, but thats ok, right?


As long as it's stable it really doesn't matter what the voltage is (within reason-obviously you don't want out of spec). Also remember that the vcore is being shown in software in .016v intervals so it's not 100% accurate. Lowering LLC sometimes gives some vdroop which to me isn't a bad thing-that is as long as the system is stable.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, please, info on VRM temps and do they need active cooling or passive is fine enough for higher clocks?


What kind of temps are you seeing? Mine stay in the 30's with a 4.8 OC. No active cooling here....


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What kind of temps are you seeing? Mine stay in the 30's with a 4.8 OC. No active cooling here....


I'm just looking if Sabertooth's active VRM cooling is justified. I'm still looking to buy a Z170 motherboard and migrate to Skylake so I'm looking at things I should pay attention to. I'm probably getting a VIII Hero so I'd like to know if it needs a fan on it's VRM heatsink. You get 30c at the VRMs?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm just looking if Sabertooth's active VRM cooling is justified. I'm still looking to buy a Z170 motherboard and migrate to Skylake so I'm looking at things I should pay attention to. I'm probably getting a VIII Hero so I'd like to know if it needs a fan on it's VRM heatsink. You get 30c at the VRMs?


This is idle temps, but still I never see them go up a whole lot.


----------



## tashcz

Any chance you can monitor them using some CPU intensive task and then post an image? I'd just like to know do they go to 50's or stay under, do they matter as on AMD where VRM was mostly the limiting factor.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I'm just looking if Sabertooth's active VRM cooling is justified. I'm still looking to buy a Z170 motherboard and migrate to Skylake so I'm looking at things I should pay attention to. I'm probably getting a VIII Hero so I'd like to know if it needs a fan on it's VRM heatsink. You get 30c at the VRMs?


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7276/asus-rog-maximus-viii-hero-intel-z170-motherboard-review/index10.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7388/asus-sabertooth-z170-mark-1-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
http://www.tweaktown.com/cat/motherboards/socket-lga-1150/index.html
Sin0822 has some thermal IR pics of the VRM areas on his Tweaktown reviews


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7276/asus-rog-maximus-viii-hero-intel-z170-motherboard-review/index10.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7388/asus-sabertooth-z170-mark-1-intel-motherboard-review/index10.html
> http://www.tweaktown.com/cat/motherboards/socket-lga-1150/index.html
> Sin0822 has some thermal IR pics of the VRM areas on his Tweaktown reviews


I just love you. You found even more than I needed. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Source?


It's for sale... I'm thinking about purchasing it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> That looks like an engineering sample, like what they often send to reviewers. I don't know how you can verify what model though other than installing & testing it.


I thought that's what it might be. It's probably been burnt out from testing IDK

Or, it could be a golden chip? It's pretty cheap, but it's located in China!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I just love you. You found even more than I needed. Thanks a bunch!!!


Hey you're welcome - hope you have a great time reading up & choosing all your parts for the new build


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> It's for sale... I'm thinking about purchasing it...
> I thought that's what it might be. It's probably been burnt out from testing IDK
> 
> Or, it could be a golden chip? It's pretty cheap, but it's located in China!


100% not a golden chip, and there's a very good chance it might have issues either in stability or with certain features or instruction sets. That's a (stolen) pre-production sample, before Intel completed Skylake for retail production.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this? Or, what is this?
> 
> It's supposed to be a 6700K...


It's called a $300 brick from China.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there a need for a fan blowing to the VRM area on Z170 mobos when OC'd to 4.7-4.8GHz, like on AMD 8 core overclocks?


It wouldn't hurt but I don't think it's as necessary as it would be for an AMD CPU.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Any chance you can monitor them using some CPU intensive task and then post an image? I'd just like to know do they go to 50's or stay under, do they matter as on AMD where VRM was mostly the limiting factor.


I ran P95 latest version 8K ffts, and surprisingly the VRM's eventually hit 50c. But that's what I would consider a pretty extreme load. Most tasks keep the VRM temp in the 30's on my board.


----------



## chiggah

Sorry this is my first time delidding a chip. Was reading the previous post, and I am considering to delid my chip to push for higher clocks

Is it necessary to re-seal the chip with silicone or can I just clean it off and place the IHS back on the PCB during mount? I have watched some Youtube video guides and people also use thermal conductive silicon to re-seal

What exactly are the specs of the silicone required for the re-seal ?

I don't live in USA, so i will need to find something similar from the warehouse or around the home

My plans:

1) x-acto knife and cut from the corners first, at an upward angle. Some people have wrapped the blades with some tape to provide friction, and also prevent to scractch the PCB. Is this necessary ?
2) clean the old seal on IHS and PCB with some sort of alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol from the pharmacy is fine ??
3) Lastly, do i need to re-seal it again, after changing pastes ?


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do.. running 1.488V 24/7 on a 6700K and 1.475 24/7 on a 6600K. Main thing is to keep the temps under 80C.


Keeping temps cool is one part of the equation, but running 24/7 at those voltages is significantly increasing the voltage degradation of the CPU. There's a good write up that Anandtech did a few years ago explaining the effects of increased voltage on a CPU http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6. You will eventually find your CPU is unable to maintain the same overclock at the same voltage, and you will eventually need to give it more voltage to sustain the same clock speeds, or lower the clock speeds at the same voltage. Something to consider, especially at those voltages. Voltage has a much stronger impact on the lifespan of a CPU than its temperature.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Sorry this is my first time delidding a chip. Was reading the previous post, and I am considering to delid my chip to push for higher clocks
> 
> Is it necessary to re-seal the chip with silicone or can I just clean it off and place the IHS back on the PCB during mount? I have watched some Youtube video guides and people also use thermal conductive silicon to re-seal
> 
> What exactly are the specs of the silicone required for the re-seal ?
> 
> I don't live in USA, so i will need to find something similar from the warehouse or around the home
> 
> My plans:
> 
> 1) x-acto knife and cut from the corners first, at an upward angle. Some people have wrapped the blades with some tape to provide friction, and also prevent to scractch the PCB. Is this necessary ?
> 2) clean the old seal on IHS and PCB with some sort of alcohol. Isopropyl alcohol from the pharmacy is fine ??
> 3) Lastly, do i need to re-seal it again, after changing pastes ?


I haven't delidded myself, so I can't speak to the difficulty of techniques, but I've seen a lot of positive responses from people that used a vice to delid. I don't know what the safest approach to using a blade is. As for cleaning the CPU, isopropyl alcohol is what I would use. You want the highest purity you can find, but generally, anything over 90% should be fine. I use 91% Walgreens brand as it was what was available locally. From most of the discussion I've seen, people often don't reseal the CPU. I don't think it hurts anything to do so, but it seems easier to not worry about it as long as you line everything up right when you put it in the motherboard.


----------



## Arctucas

Username: Arctucas
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 101.25 MHz
Core Multiplier: 47x
Core Frequency: 4758MHz
Cache Frequency: 4657MHz
VCore in UEFI: 1.355V
VCore: 1.379V
FClock: 1012MHz
Cooling Solution: Delid, reseated, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Maximum, 30 passes, 3 hr., 46 min.
Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
RAM Speed: 3645MHz, 16-16-16-36 2T
RAM Voltage: 1.38
VCCSA: 1.255
VCCIO: 1.225
Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
LLC Settings: AUTO

Just wanted to ask if we could include temperature Delta in the stats?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Source?


It's for sale... I'm thinking about purchasing it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> That looks like an engineering sample, like what they often send to reviewers. I don't know how you can verify what model though other than installing & testing it.


I thought that's what it might be. It's probably been burnt out from testing IDK

Or, it could be a golden chip? It's pretty cheap, but it's located in China!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 100% not a golden chip, and there's a very good chance it might have issues either in stability or with certain features or instruction sets. That's a (stolen) pre-production sample, before Intel completed Skylake for retail production.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's called a $300 brick from China.


Here's the answer I got from the guy selling the processor:

QHQF is a "Engineering Sample" version processor. The base frequency is 2.6HGz, and turbo frequency is 3.4GHz. However, QHQF is a unlocked processor which means it is overcolockable (K-version CPU, no need to OC bclk). For performance, I tested 4.2GHz QHQF CPU has similar performance as normal i7-6700K. However, despite of the same model of CPU, they may have different overclock performance. Some may reach higher frequency, but some may be lower.


----------



## chiggah

Do I click yes or no for this? Never seen this function before and some people used yes and no


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Username: Arctucas
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 101.25 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4758MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4657MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.355V
> VCore: 1.379V
> FClock: 1012MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid, reseated, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
> Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Maximum, 30 passes, 3 hr., 46 min.
> Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
> RAM Speed: 3645MHz, 16-16-16-36 2T
> RAM Voltage: 1.38
> VCCSA: 1.255
> VCCIO: 1.225
> Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
> LLC Settings: AUTO
> 
> Just wanted to ask if we could include temperature Delta in the stats?


That is a very nice system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Do I click yes or no for this? Never seen this function before and some people used yes and no


either will work fine. The ASUS enhanced setting tightens up timings, some of which we do not have access to.


----------



## Enterprise24

I must reduce CPU from 5Ghz to 4.992Ghz since I don't want to loosening timing. CPU 5Ghz will result in 3751Mhz RAM which is not stable (can't pass Hyper PI 32M).

I will test Prime95 when I have time.


----------



## sebna

Unfortunately nothing can be read from your screenshot. Can you post it in full rez somewhere else and post a link:?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Unfortunately nothing can be read from your screenshot. Can you post it in full rez somewhere else and post a link:?


Open the "Original"


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Unfortunately nothing can be read from your screenshot. Can you post it in full rez somewhere else and post a link:?


You can also right click at picture and select open link in new tab.


----------



## pepi93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> Could someone give me some tips on how to OC by changing BCLK instead of just the clock multiplier?
> 
> I'm wondering what settings I need to look at aside from BCLK and what to put in them.
> 
> I'm using XMP profile for my RAM but I'm not sure if I should be doing that since changing the bclk will make the RAM run even faster than already 3000mhz via XMP
> 
> Rig is in my sig,
> 
> Thanks.


Halp? Anyone?


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepi93*
> 
> Halp? Anyone?


You can lower memory multiplier. For example BCLK 102.3 with memory multiplier 29.33 will give you 3000Mhz memory.
If you set your BCLK 150 and don't touch memory multiplier that will result in 4400Mhz memory which is almost impossible. Lower it to 20 and you will get 3000Mhz again.

OC BCLK under 170Mhz shouldn't require any adjust except Vcore.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

So I am kinda new to OC'ing, and I am now OC'ing my 6700K. I have 4.5 @ 1.35V and now half an hour into the X264 test my max temp is 85 is this ok or waay too hot? Thanks


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> So I am kinda new to OC'ing, and I am now OC'ing my 6700K. I have 4.5 @ 1.35V and now half an hour into the X264 test my max temp is 85 is this ok or waay too hot? Thanks


the 6700k supposedly safe up to 100C however I would double check your CPU cooler. What kind of cooler are you using? Make sure it is seated properly with proper amount of thermal paste.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> the 6700k supposedly safe up to 100C however I would double check your CPU cooler. What kind of cooler are you using? Make sure it is seated properly with proper amount of thermal paste.


I am using a corsair H100i gtx, with the stock thermal paste and it is seated correct. I do know CPU's are safe to 100 degrees but I do find that 85 is a lot with a liquid cooler


----------



## luan87us

woops double posted.

I'm running a Corsair H100i V2 with my 6700k and with the stock thermal paste at 4.8ghz 1.35v in UEFI my cpu did hit 85C for a second a few time during a 30 min Aida64 full stress test. However I just changed the thermal out with Gelid GC-Extreme and that improved it quite a bit. My max temp after 30 min was 81C however it took 30 min for the CPU to actually start spiking to that temperature. It mostly ran around 55-60C with some random spike to 70s.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> So I am kinda new to OC'ing, and I am now OC'ing my 6700K. I have 4.5 @ 1.35V and now half an hour into the X264 test my max temp is 85 is this ok or waay too hot? Thanks


85c @ 4.5 is hot, especially since you are water cooling!!! You should lower your v-core...

I'd start at 1.3v and if it passes, take the v-ore down to 1.290, test it and do likewise...

What is your LLC set at? Where are your Cache settings at?

Read the opening page

> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 85c @ 4.5 is hot, especially since you are water cooling!!! You should lower your v-core...
> 
> I'd start at 1.3v and if it passes, take the v-ore down to 1.290, test it and do likewise...
> 
> What is your LLC set at? Where are your Cache settings at?
> 
> Read the opening page
> 
> > http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


Well I am now at 4.6, according to realtemp the temps are currently 79, 80, 77 and 79 with max 83 at 1.35V, If I go lower it crashes or freezes so..
Sorry for the questions but what is LLC? and I did not change cache settings. I resetted the bios to stock before OC'ing so everything is stock.
I am using 2 corsair SP120 fans at 1000rpm on my h100i


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> I am using a corsair H100i gtx, with the stock thermal paste and it is seated correct. I do know CPU's are safe to 100 degrees but I do find that 85 is a lot with a liquid cooler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Well I am now at 4.6, according to realtemp the temps are currently 79, 80, 77 and 79 with max 83 at 1.35V, If I go lower it crashes or freezes so..
> Sorry for the questions but what is LLC? and I did not change cache settings. I resetted the bios to stock before OC'ing so everything is stock.
> I am using 2 corsair SP120 fans at 1000rpm on my h100i


LLC = Load line calibration. It's a feature that prevent vdroop (drop in voltage). Different level of LLC setting will have affect on how aggressive your mobo adjust the voltage for your CPU. I'm using LLC Level 5 with my Asus ROG. 1.35V is not a very high voltage at all in OC. Perhaps the cpu has bad TIM in the die?


----------



## Arctucas

I was getting mid-80°C in IBT, Maximum setting, at 4.7GHz, 1.35 VCore.

Then I de-lidded, replaced the dried out OEM TIM with Conductonaut; now at 4.75 GHz, 1.355 VCore max temp is 64°C.


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I was getting mid-80°C in IBT, Maximum setting, at 4.7GHz, 1.35 VCore.
> 
> Then I de-lidded, replaced the dried out OEM TIM with Conductonaut; now at 4.75 GHz, 1.355 VCore max temp is 64°C.


Very nice. I will get my delid soon. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Arctucas

Yes, I bought the Rockit 88 de-lid/re-lid tool.

Could not have been easier. The hardest part was getting all the factory silicone sealant off the wafer and IHS.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luan87us*
> 
> LLC = Load line calibration. It's a feature that prevent vdroop (drop in voltage). Different level of LLC setting will have affect on how aggressive your mobo adjust the voltage for your CPU. I'm using LLC Level 5 with my Asus ROG. 1.35V is not a very high voltage at all in OC. Perhaps the cpu has bad TIM in the die?


Well now I am running back at stock speeds and 2min in temps are again back at high 70s - mid 80s...


----------



## luan87us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Well now I am running back at stock speeds and 2min in temps are again back at high 70s - mid 80s...


Is that at idle? If so something definitely wrong there. What motherboard do you have?

PS: Nvm you just saw your build in your signature. Go in the Bios under Extreme Tweaker, click on Digi+ Power Control. Your default CPU Load-Line Calibration should be set at Level 6. Just change it down to the lowest one that keep your pc stable. I'm using level 5 for a 4.8ghz OC at 1.355v. But honestly I haven't tried using a lower LLC yet. The higher the Level # the more aggressive the mobo will try to increase the core voltage to maintain stability.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Well now I am running back at stock speeds and 2min in temps are again back at high 70s - mid 80s...


My guess is bad waterblock/IHS contact and/or bad OEM TIM on the die.

I did ~45 minute run of x264:



Given; my custom loop is a bit more efficient than your Corsair, but my guess remains ineffective heat transfer to the waterblock, not necessarily the cooler itself.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Well I am now at 4.6, according to realtemp the temps are currently 79, 80, 77 and 79 with max 83 at 1.35V, If I go lower it crashes or freezes so..
> Sorry for the questions but what is LLC? and I did not change cache settings. I resetted the bios to stock before OC'ing so everything is stock.
> *I am using 2 corsair SP120 fans at 1000rpm on my h100i*


Perhaps, turning up the RPM of the fans, would help your cooling...

I'm using a custom loop with Noctua NF-F12.s @ 1500 RPM...

My rig is down now, for more improvements... Waiting for parts...


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> I must reduce CPU from 5Ghz to 4.992Ghz since I don't want to loosening timing. CPU 5Ghz will result in 3751Mhz RAM which is not stable (can't pass Hyper PI 32M).
> 
> I will test Prime95 when I have time.


I would be surprised if you are stable at this settings. Do 2h OCCT + 2-8h GSAT and post some screens







Could you include your voltages on next screenshot? If you are stable at those settings then you have some great silicone there









Thanks for the info how to open screenshots properly !

Cheers


----------



## Enterprise24

For CPU @ 5Ghz it already pass Prime95 28.9 1344K 2hr. You can see my name in first page.
For memory I will not test much. Hyper PI 32M is enough for me since this is just gaming rig. (Actually memtest is already very tough for me hahaha







) but I use this setting for gaming around 1 week and not found problem like BSOD or computer freeze.








CPU voltage sitting at 1.504V and Memory voltage 1.45V. VCCIO/VCCSA 1.125V but actual VCCSA is around 1.17V.


----------



## NiKiZ

I have some problems with my new build and Windows right now.. For some reason Mutex gets sometimes (About 1 of 10 reboots) locked and I can't use CPU-Z, Core Temp, HWMonitor or anything that monitors CPU speed and temperature. On Cinebench I get much less points than normally. (409 vs 725)
CPU-Z log:

Code:



Code:


[bInitDriver] path = C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\
[bInitDriver] GetCurrentDirectory = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z
[bInitDriver] GetModuleFileName = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z\cpuz.exe
[vGetOSVersion] m_iOSVersion = 2 (10.0)
[vGetOSVersion] m_bIsAMD64 = 0
[bInitDriver] m_hDriverMutex = 1EC
[bDeleteFile 13:49:32] DeleteFile returned = 0 (error = 5)
[bDeleteFile 13:49:32] RemoveDirectory C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\\cpuz139\ returned = 0 (error = 145)
[bInitDriver] m_szFilename = cpuz139_x64.sys
[bInitDriver] bInitDriver returned 258
[vCloseDriver 13:49:34] WaitForSingleObject error = 258
[vCloseDriver] CloseHandle(mutex) = 1

And when I reboot, it takes about 15 minutes and then I get a BSOD that says DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE.


My CPU is i5 6600K and system is overclocked to 4.5GHz @ 1.300V. Usually this system runs fine for a week straight, but sometimes this stuff happens.

However, on my Arch Linux installation I haven't had any problems even with a 4.7GHz at 1.325V overclock and I can compile Android from source code no problem. (Compiling 20-30 gigabytes of source code for about 60-70 minutes.)

So what could the problem be? This SEEMS to be a problem in Windows only. Bad drivers? Bad BIOS settings? Bad overclock?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I have some problems with my new build and Windows right now.. For some reason Mutex gets sometimes (About 1 of 10 reboots) locked and I can't use CPU-Z, Core Temp, HWMonitor or anything that monitors CPU speed and temperature. On Cinebench I get much less points than normally. (409 vs 725)
> CPU-Z log:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [bInitDriver] path = C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\
> [bInitDriver] GetCurrentDirectory = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z
> [bInitDriver] GetModuleFileName = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z\cpuz.exe
> [vGetOSVersion] m_iOSVersion = 2 (10.0)
> [vGetOSVersion] m_bIsAMD64 = 0
> [bInitDriver] m_hDriverMutex = 1EC
> [bDeleteFile 13:49:32] DeleteFile returned = 0 (error = 5)
> [bDeleteFile 13:49:32] RemoveDirectory C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\\cpuz139\ returned = 0 (error = 145)
> [bInitDriver] m_szFilename = cpuz139_x64.sys
> [bInitDriver] bInitDriver returned 258
> [vCloseDriver 13:49:34] WaitForSingleObject error = 258
> [vCloseDriver] CloseHandle(mutex) = 1
> 
> And when I reboot, it takes about 15 minutes and then I get a BSOD that says DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE.
> 
> 
> My CPU is i5 6600K and system is overclocked to 4.5GHz @ 1.300V. Usually this system runs fine for a week straight, but sometimes this stuff happens.
> 
> However, on my Arch Linux installation I haven't had any problems even with a 4.7GHz at 1.325V overclock and I can compile Android from source code no problem. (Compiling 20-30 gigabytes of source code for about 60-70 minutes.)
> 
> So what could the problem be? This SEEMS to be a problem in Windows only. Bad drivers? Bad BIOS settings? Bad overclock?


Tried the simple stuff like sfc /scannow and/or chkdsk c:/f ? I've had Windows get corrupted several times where running sfc replaced files and there had been boot problems. Same with chkdsk, it's happened often enough while overclocking that I just automatically do these two things first.


----------



## comagnum

Is non-k overclocking still a viable option? I'm looking to upgrade and I want to know before I decide.


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Tried the simple stuff like sfc /scannow and/or chkdsk c:/f ? I've had Windows get corrupted several times where running sfc replaced files and there had been boot problems. Same with chkdsk, it's happened often enough while overclocking that I just automatically do these two things first.


Well, it repaired some corrupted files. I'll have to see if it fixed the problem.

EDIT: This still happens.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Well, it repaired some corrupted files. I'll have to see if it fixed the problem.
> 
> EDIT: This still happens.


Could be you have a program that is not behaving, at the extreme maybe you need to do a clean install or if Windows 10 you could try a recovery with DISM.
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html
GL.


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Could be you have a program that is not behaving, at the extreme maybe you need to do a clean install or if Windows 10 you could try a recovery with DISM.
> http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html
> GL.


Actually, it did fix it! I did not get those problems again when I did some overclocking today and about 20 reboots later I did not get a single "Mutex locked" error.









Speaking of overclocking, my 6600K seems to run nicely at 4.9GHz & 1.450V based on quick stress testing, except my H110i cooler can't quite keep up on IBT AVX and Prime95. I might go back to 4.8. Should I delid?
http://valid.x86.fr/580kuc
http://valid.x86.fr/sl1v1z (Changed the name to my OCN nick.)


Spoiler: Detailed OC & test log



Code:



Code:


4.6GHz @ 1.325V
Cinebench R15           PASS    725 cb
IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    112,56 s

4.7GHz @ 1.325V
Cinebench R15           PASS    744 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 307, 9 794 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9420121
Realbench               PASS    120840
IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    110,47 s

4.8GHz @ 1.325V
Boots to desktop, freezes

4.8GHz @ 1.350V
Cinebench R15           PASS    747 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 304, 10 187 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9421369
Realbench               PASS    129493
IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    106,64 s

4.9GHz @ 1.350V
Boots to desktop, BSOD SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

4.9GHz @ 1.360V
4.9GHz @ 1.370V
4.9GHz @ 1.375V
4.9GHz @ 1.380V
4.9GHz @ 1.390V
Boots to desktop, BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

4.9GHz @ 1.400V
Cinebench R15           PASS    762 cb
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION

4.9GHz @ 1.410V
Cinebench R15           PASS    770 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      INVALID 5 839, 10 431 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422378
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.415V
Cinebench R15           PASS    764 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 323, 10 425 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422689
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.420V
Cinebench R15           PASS    780 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 326, 10 517 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9425423
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.425V
4.9GHz @ 1.430V
4.9GHz @ 1.435V
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.440V
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, heavy multitasking: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.445V
Realbench               INVALID 93034, Error in heavy multitasking
Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

4.9GHz @ 1.450V
Cinebench R15           PASS    763 cb
3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 303, 10 084 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9427240
Realbench               PASS    130547
IBT AVX, Standard, x 10 PASS?   111,47 s (Thermal throttling to 4,2 GHz)


----------



## Ottesen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Actually, it did fix it! I did not get those problems again when I did some overclocking today and about 20 reboots later I did not get a single "Mutex locked" error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of overclocking, my 6600K seems to run nicely at 4.9GHz & 1.450V based on quick stress testing, except my H110i cooler can't quite keep up on IBT AVX and Prime95. I might go back to 4.8. Should I delid?
> http://valid.x86.fr/580kuc
> http://valid.x86.fr/sl1v1z (Changed the name to my OCN nick.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Detailed OC & test log
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.325V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    725 cb
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    112,56 s
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.325V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    744 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 307, 9 794 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9420121
> Realbench               PASS    120840
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    110,47 s
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.325V
> Boots to desktop, freezes
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.350V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    747 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 304, 10 187 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9421369
> Realbench               PASS    129493
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    106,64 s
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.350V
> Boots to desktop, BSOD SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.360V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.370V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.375V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.380V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.390V
> Boots to desktop, BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.400V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    762 cb
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.410V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    770 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      INVALID 5 839, 10 431 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422378
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.415V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    764 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 323, 10 425 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422689
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.420V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    780 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 326, 10 517 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9425423
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.425V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.430V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.435V
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.440V
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, heavy multitasking: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.445V
> Realbench               INVALID 93034, Error in heavy multitasking
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.450V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    763 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 303, 10 084 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9427240
> Realbench               PASS    130547
> IBT AVX, Standard, x 10 PASS?   111,47 s (Thermal throttling to 4,2 GHz)


Without a doubt, stay at 4,8ghz. The amount of extra voltage you needed for 4,9 just isn't worth it...at all. Same with me, i'm at 4,7ghz (6700k) at "low" voltage, but to get 4,8 i need more than 0,1v lol.... which is alot








Edit: Oh, a fellow Scandinavian


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Actually, it did fix it! I did not get those problems again when I did some overclocking today and about 20 reboots later I did not get a single "Mutex locked" error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of overclocking, my 6600K seems to run nicely at 4.9GHz & 1.450V based on quick stress testing, except my H110i cooler can't quite keep up on IBT AVX and Prime95. I might go back to 4.8. Should I delid?
> http://valid.x86.fr/580kuc
> http://valid.x86.fr/sl1v1z (Changed the name to my OCN nick.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Detailed OC & test log
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.325V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    725 cb
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    112,56 s
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.325V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    744 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 307, 9 794 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9420121
> Realbench               PASS    120840
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    110,47 s
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.325V
> Boots to desktop, freezes
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.350V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    747 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 304, 10 187 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9421369
> Realbench               PASS    129493
> IBT AVX, Standard x 10  PASS    106,64 s
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.350V
> Boots to desktop, BSOD SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.360V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.370V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.375V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.380V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.390V
> Boots to desktop, BSOD IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.400V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    762 cb
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.410V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    770 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      INVALID 5 839, 10 431 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422378
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.415V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    764 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 323, 10 425 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9422689
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.420V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    780 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 326, 10 517 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9425423
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.425V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.430V
> 4.9GHz @ 1.435V
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.440V
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, heavy multitasking: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.445V
> Realbench               INVALID 93034, Error in heavy multitasking
> Realbench               FAIL    BSOD, encoding: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> 
> 4.9GHz @ 1.450V
> Cinebench R15           PASS    763 cb
> 3DMark Fire Strike      PASS    5 303, 10 084 Physics. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9427240
> Realbench               PASS    130547
> IBT AVX, Standard, x 10 PASS?   111,47 s (Thermal throttling to 4,2 GHz)


Glad to hear it fixed you up! I thought it might be worth a try.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Is non-k overclocking still a viable option? I'm looking to upgrade and I want to know before I decide.


I feel it is. I'm just getting ready to switch my main rigs after playing with a G4400 and now swapping to a 6700.

Running 4.6GHz with a 135 bclk so far but still dialing it in, boots at 4.8GHz but not stable with 1.35 vcore so I'm waiting to get better cooling as temps are peaking from what i can tell.

So short answer is Yes. Might just have to find the right mb and bios, they are out there.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Can't get x264, from the OP, to work... WTH!



Not a batch file? That's what I used - x264 Stability Test.bat


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Can't get x264, from the OP, to work... WTH!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a batch file? That's what I used - x264 Stability Test.bat


Hmmm...should work. Tried running as Administrator?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hmmm...should work. Tried running as Administrator?


I tried, but the option to run as administrator doesn't show up in the dropdown menu...

This on a fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate x64...

It did work on my previous install, but I just got a new MoBo and CPU, therefore, a new install..

I used WinZip to open the file. Is there a better program to do it with? Don't like WinZip!


----------



## v1ral

Okay I got a stupid question.
When I overclock *start overclocking* do I disable power saving features in bios or should I just leave it be but use "manual" voltage?

I've been messing with my 4.7Ghz and 4.8Ghz with offset and manual voltages and it's pretty steady voltage wise, roughly 1.36~1.408 LLC 1 and 2 respectively.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> ...
> 
> I used WinZip to open the file. Is there a better program to do it with? Don't like WinZip!


I always use *7zip*.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I always use *7zip*.


Thanks for the link...

I'll report back...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I tried, but the option to run as administrator doesn't show up in the dropdown menu...
> 
> This on a fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate x64...
> 
> It did work on my previous install, but I just got a new MoBo and CPU, therefore, a new install..
> 
> I used WinZip to open the file. Is there a better program to do it with? Don't like WinZip!


IDK. I've had a paid copy of WinRAR for years, but I don't think that's your problem somehow. But worth a try to use something other than WinZIP I guess.


----------



## Xarru

Looking for some advice on my overclock. I got 6700k to 4.6Ghz, voltage is set to 1.36 (override) in BIOS every thing else is on auto, and ram is on stock (not XMP). Voltage in system is 1.368 Idle / 1.36 Load. I have problem with prime95 28.9 smalFFTs test, it causes soft errors (doesn't crash) usually around 20-30 minute mark (for reference, it would BSOD pretty fast on 1.35) but I'm kinda hesitant to increase voltage even more as my temperatures during this test are already averaging at 80C (and maxing at 84C). On the other hand I ran RealBench for 8h overnight and it passed without single error, with temperatures averaging around 72C (76C max).

So my question is, what would be general advice in this situation? Should I ignore prime95 test temps and increase voltage, or ignore soft errors and leave it as it is?


----------



## Arctucas

Quick question:

Is it normal to have 'holes' in the VCore voltage settings in BIOS?

For example; if I set my VCore to 1.335, BIOS and HWInfo show 1.35.

If I go to 1.345, 1.355, 1.365, 1.375, 1.385 they all show 1.362 in BIOS and HWInfo.

I have to go to 1.395 before BIOS and HWInfo show a change to 1.39.


----------



## NiKiZ

For some reason Speedstep isn't working anymore. My CPU runs constantly at 4.8GHz, when before it was downclocking to 800MHz. I have no idea why it stopped working as I haven't messed around the bios, other than changing the multiplier and the voltage. I even tried to load the default settings and it still runs at the highest frequency. I tried to change the Speedstep from auto to enabled, but it didn't do anything. My CPU is the 6600K and my motherboard is Asus Z170-A.

EDIT: Solved! The problem was Asus AI Suite.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I always use *7zip*.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link...
> 
> I'll report back...
Click to expand...

I did another clean install, and und used 7Zip...

Works fine!!









+Rep


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> For some reason Speedstep isn't working anymore. My CPU runs constantly at 4.8GHz, when before it was downclocking to 800MHz. I have no idea why it stopped working as I haven't messed around the bios, other than changing the multiplier and the voltage. I even tried to load the default settings and it still runs at the highest frequency. I tried to change the Speedstep from auto to enabled, but it didn't do anything. My CPU is the 6600K and my motherboard is Asus Z170-A.
> 
> EDIT: Solved! The problem was Asus AI Suite.


Asus AI Suite is Junk as far as I'm concerned! Always caused me problems, never installed it again, since my Sabertooth X990 R2 board...

OC the right way, use UEFI...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> Is it normal to have 'holes' in the VCore voltage settings in BIOS?
> 
> For example; if I set my VCore to 1.335, BIOS and HWInfo show 1.35.
> 
> If I go to 1.345, 1.355, 1.365, 1.375, 1.385 they all show 1.362 in BIOS and HWInfo.
> 
> I have to go to 1.395 before BIOS and HWInfo show a change to 1.39.


Depends on the resolution of the sensor. It's not going to be accurate to .001v, more like .016v. For example in HWINFO with .016v resolution you might see
1.360 - 1.376 - 1.392. In other words, each software step might be .016v apart, and that's due to the resolution of the sensor. To get more accurate you would need to hook up a meter/'scope.
Understand?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Depends on the resolution of the sensor. It's not going to be accurate to .001v, more like .016v. For example in HWINFO with .016v resolution you might see
> 1.360 - 1.376 - 1.392. In other words, each software step might be .016v apart, and that's due to the resolution of the sensor. To get more accurate you would need to hook up a meter/'scope.
> Understand?


Perfectly.

I should have been more specific with my question; is it normal to have that lack of granularity?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Perfectly.
> 
> I should have been more specific with my question; is it normal to have that lack of granularity?


Yes. I wasn't implying you were stupid, just if I explained in a way you understood.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. I wasn't implying you were stupid, just if I explained in a way you understood.


I did not take it that you were implying anything.

I should have been clearer in stating my question.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I did not take it that you were implying anything.
> 
> I should have been clearer in stating my question.


It's all good. Even when I understand things very well I'm not the best at conveying what I know. lol.









But back to your questions, I was thinking about some recent motherboards I had...my Z97/4790K vcore had a software resolution of .012v, and my Z170/6700K is .016v.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 6600K @ 4.8Ghz 1.42v - Memory @ 3200Mhz 1.4v - custom loop 240 rad - Delidded - Batch # L526B323


----------



## Arctucas

My latest O/C attempt:

Username: Arctucas
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 105 MHz
Core Multiplier: 46x
Core Frequency: 4830MHz
Cache Frequency: 4725MHz
VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
VCore: 1.403V
FClock: 1050MHz
Cooling Solution: Delid, reseat, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Maximum, 25 passes, 3 hr., 5 min.
Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
RAM Speed: 3640MHz, 15-15-15-35 2T
RAM Voltage: 1.38
VCCSA: 1.255
VCCIO: 1.230
Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
LLC Settings: AUTO


----------



## NiKiZ

Seems stable. I had my voltage set to 1.360V previously, but Windows blue screened after a week of up time. Not 100% sure if it is the overclock or something else. I raised it a bit just to be sure.


http://valid.x86.fr/ipz653

Username: Nikiz
CPU Model: i5-6600K
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4800MHz
Cache Frequency: 3900MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.370V
Vcore: 1.360V
FCLK: Reminder: 1 GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro H110i GT
Stability Test: Realbench 2.43, 8 Hours, 16 GB RAM
Batch Number: Malaysia L603F536
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-39
Ram Voltage: 1.350V
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: AUTO


----------



## Vabalokis

Hello everybody , newb here.

I have 6600k and GA-X150-PLUS WS (C232 chipset) motherboard , is there a possibility of overclocking or i am **** out of luck?

Thanks for the answers !


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vabalokis*
> 
> Hello everybody , newb here.
> 
> I have 6600k and GA-X150-PLUS WS (C232 chipset) motherboard , is there a possibility of overclocking or *i am **** out of luck?
> *
> Thanks for the answers !


What you said... The chipset does not support OC'ing fir i5 or i7 1151 SkyLake processors...

Reviews are bad! Newegg has it for $129, which is way too much for this board...

Don't know what you budget is like, but I'd go with a Z170 chipset board. There are some decent ones in the $150 range.


----------



## Vabalokis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What you said... The chipset does not support OC'ing fir i5 or i7 1151 SkyLake processors...
> 
> Reviews are bad! Newegg has it for $129, which is way too much for this board...
> 
> Don't know what you budget is like, but I'd go with a Z170 chipset board. There are some decent ones in the $150 range.


Well i guess i ****ed it up big time then because i already bought it without much looking into it... Probbably will stick with this one and after a year or so when z170 price will drop then i'll change. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vabalokis*
> 
> Well i guess i ****ed it up big time then because i already bought it without much looking into it... Probbably will stick with this one and after a year or so when z170 price will drop then i'll change. Thanks for the help!


Hey dude... I really think you should return it to the retailer and get yourself an EVGA Z170 FTW direct from EVGA as it's at a bargain price of $160 right now and it overclock's very easily with minimum fuss. I highly recommend it at that price. I just wish it could be had for that cheap here in the UK, i'd get another one myself. I paid £196 back in November and it's currently going for £210+ at most retailers now.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vabalokis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What you said... The chipset does not support OC'ing fir i5 or i7 1151 SkyLake processors...
> 
> Reviews are bad! Newegg has it for $129, which is way too much for this board...
> 
> Don't know what you budget is like, but I'd go with a Z170 chipset board. There are some decent ones in the $150 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i guess i ****ed it up big time then because i already bought it without much looking into it... Probbably will stick with this one and after a year or so when z170 price will drop then i'll change. Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

You could sell it, then buy a less costly z170 -

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007627 600567584 600567780 600567581 4027

Anyone of these boards, have overclocking capability, for a lower price...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Well, I did it... I burned out a good 5GHz 4970K doing this crazy stuff...









Username: JourneymanMike
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100.2
Core Multiplier: x48
Core Frequency: 4802.2
Cache Frequency: 4102.7
Vcore in UEFI: 1.440
Vcore: 1.482
FCLK: 1.001.7
Cooling Solution: non-delidded - Custom Loop
Stability Test: IBT - Maximum - 16GB RAM
Batch Number: Malaysia - L550C79
Ram Speed: 3005.2
Ram Voltage: 1.360
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene
LLC Setting: 7
Misc Comments: I don't think that these LONG times, for these stability tests, are very good for the components of my build. In fact, I don't know if I'll be stupid enough to do this again... But....



I'm going to delid this thing... 95c is way too high!!







IBT at Max is BAD! Maybe I'll try the medium tests... Maybe...


----------



## saunupe1911

Has anyone tried 4.9 or 5 ghz with their 6700k? If so then what was your voltage? This kraken X61 is keeping my CPU icy at 4.7 with 1.37 voltage. I'm thinking I can push it.


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> Has anyone tried 4.9 or 5 ghz with their 6700k? If so then what was your voltage? This kraken X61 is keeping my CPU icy at 4.7 with 1.37 voltage. I'm thinking I can push it.


I got my 6600K 4.9GHz semi-stable at 1,45 V. (Passes all tested stress tests.) 4.8 GHz is stable at 1.37 V, so that's a pretty high jump in voltage. My CPU did thermal throttle at 4.9GHz with my Corsair Hydro H110i GT.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> Has anyone tried 4.9 or 5 ghz with their 6700k? If so then what was your voltage? This kraken X61 is keeping my CPU icy at 4.7 with 1.37 voltage. I'm thinking I can push it.


See my previous posting in this thread
HERE.


----------



## Pegasus

So I've managed to get my i5 6400 stable at 4.8 ghz but at this frequency it needs 1.46 bios voltage which actually comes out at 1.488 reported voltage. At full load it's running at ~50-55 c but I'm just wondering if this voltage is actually okay for regular usage?

From what I've read 1.52v is the maximum safe voltage listed in intels specs so what I'm running should be fine right? And actually at that voltage I can run 5 ghz stable at 60 c load but I feel like that kind of vcore is definitely too high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pegasus*
> 
> So I've managed to get my i5 6400 stable at 4.8 ghz but at this frequency it needs 1.46 bios voltage which actually comes out at 1.488 reported voltage. At full load it's running at ~50-55 c but I'm just wondering if this voltage is actually okay for regular usage?
> 
> From what I've read 1.52v is the maximum safe voltage listed in intels specs so what I'm running should be fine right? And actually at that voltage I can run 5 ghz stable at 60 c load but I feel like that kind of vcore is definitely too high.


a lot depends on what LLC you are using, eg, how much vdroop at load (vs idle vcore)


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> a lot depends on what LLC you are using, eg, how much vdroop at load (vs idle vcore)


I've set Loadline calibration to level 5 which from my brief read up seems to be the best setting for this motherboard? I'm also running my RAM at 1.4v to keep it stable but from what I've read that's also fine? Obviously I'd prefer to have confirmation from you guys on here though









At idle my reported vcore is 1.472v but this rises to 1.488v during x264 load, so I'm not actually experiencing vdroop at all.


----------



## TK421

Anyone have a general pointer on what should work with this unusual motherboard?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M_xcGNeKLQ


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pegasus*
> 
> I've set Loadline calibration to level 5 which from my brief read up seems to be the best setting for this motherboard? I'm also running my RAM at 1.4v to keep it stable but from what I've read that's also fine? Obviously I'd prefer to have confirmation from you guys on here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At idle my reported vcore is 1.472v but this rises to 1.488v during x264 load, so I'm not actually experiencing vdroop at all.


yeah - LLC 5 or 6 will add a little vcore (remember - the SIO reports in 16mV bins... so 1.472 to 1.488V really means anything from 1.473 to 1.488V). LLC 4 provides a little droop on these ASUS z170 boards:
[email protected]/4.7, ASUS max8Extreme. 1.475V set in bios. Manual
IDLE: 1.488V (some times 1.472V)

*LLC6* (1.488V with 1.504 occasionally)


*LLC4* Solid 1.440V. ~ 35mV droop


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone have a general pointer on what should work with this unusual motherboard?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-M_xcGNeKLQ


It'a American Megatrends... same as ASUS.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saunupe1911*
> 
> Has anyone tried 4.9 or 5 ghz with their 6700k? If so then what was your voltage? This kraken X61 is keeping my CPU icy at 4.7 with 1.37 voltage. I'm thinking I can push it.


4.9 @ 1.455 VCore, 1.467 loaded, but for me, that is too much voltage.

So far, at 4830, 1.390 VCore, IBT stable. Looking good for everyday use.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Well, I did it... I burned out a good 5GHz 4970K doing this crazy stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: JourneymanMike
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100.2
> Core Multiplier: x48
> Core Frequency: 4802.2
> Cache Frequency: 4102.7
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.440
> Vcore: 1.482
> FCLK: 1.001.7
> Cooling Solution: non-delidded - Custom Loop
> Stability Test: IBT - Maximum - 16GB RAM
> Batch Number: Malaysia - L550C79
> Ram Speed: 3005.2
> Ram Voltage: 1.360
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene
> LLC Setting: 7
> Misc Comments: I don't think that these LONG times, for these stability tests, are very good for the components of my build. In fact, I don't know if I'll be stupid enough to do this again... But....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to delid this thing... 95c is way too high!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT at Max is BAD! Maybe I'll try the medium tests... Maybe...


I had a pretty good 4790K and I did x264 @ 5.0 GHz long enough to get validations but day to day ran <1.3v because I knew I'd be selling it here and didn't want to kill it.









Delid is good. Of course my 6700K was only in mid 70's under high loading but after delidding it never gets out of the 50's with the same loads and I was able to get another 100MHz.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - LLC 5 or 6 will add a little vcore (remember - the SIO reports in 16mV bins... so 1.472 to 1.488V really means anything from 1.473 to 1.488V). LLC 4 provides a little droop on these ASUS z170 boards:
> [email protected]/4.7, ASUS max8Extreme. 1.475V set in bios. Manual
> IDLE: 1.488V (some times 1.472V)
> 
> *LLC6* (1.488V with 1.504 occasionally)
> 
> 
> *LLC4* Solid 1.440V. ~ 35mV droop
> 
> It'a American Megatrends... same as ASUS.


Ok thanks, I'll try to follow the guides here.


----------



## Xenozx

6700k
Gigabyte z170 g1 gaming 7
16gb 3400mhz ripjaw ram
1080 gtx

Hi guys, so i had no issues getting 4.6ghz stable on stock board voltage of 1.3v. the step to 4.7 boy was that a doozy. I have VCORE set in bios to 1.46. I booted into windows, and tried to run a stress test and crash. Went back into bios and enabled HIGH LLC and boom stable, loving it. I wanted 4.8 but i think 4.7 is all im going to get from this chip / board.

?'s

1.) i have 1.46 VCORE set in bios, but in cpu-z it shows 1.44, and every once in a while i will see it go to 1.42, then back to 1.44. I was reading this thread and saw a lot of people saying they set it to a lower # in the bios, but saw a higher # in CPU-z? am i good here?

2.) VID, in the coretemp screenshot, what is vid, and how does that relate to the VCORE? mine would bounce from 1.32 - 1.39. does that seem normal?

3.) temps, my temps seem real good i idle around 28-32 even at 1.46 vcore set in bios. Load seems to op out around 75 under load at same voltage. Is this considered a safe overclock?

4.) i have uncore set to 4.5ghz and CPU clocked at 4.7, should i match these #'s or does it not matter?


----------



## v1ral

Okay with all this talk of high vcore, is this safe?
I stopped at 4.9ghz cause I needed more than 1.4 vcore *bioss*, so can I go higher?
Granted temps are reaching the high 80s....

Also is disabling power saving features for stress the thing to do? I have been stress testing with manual voltage but keeping everything on power saving enabled in bios. I even tried with offset I never messed with offset with my 4790K, doing it on Skylake seems easy.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - LLC 5 or 6 will add a little vcore (remember - the SIO reports in 16mV bins... so 1.472 to 1.488V really means anything from 1.473 to 1.488V). LLC 4 provides a little droop on these ASUS z170 boards:
> [email protected]/4.7, ASUS max8Extreme. 1.475V set in bios. Manual
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IDLE: 1.488V (some times 1.472V)
> 
> *LLC6* (1.488V with 1.504 occasionally)
> 
> 
> *LLC4* Solid 1.440V. ~ 35mV droop


Hi,

Pardon me for the OFF-TOPIC but what are you using to display (monitor) the values shown in your screenshots?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay with all this talk of high vcore, is this safe?
> I stopped at 4.9ghz cause I needed more than 1.4 vcore *bioss*, so can I go higher?
> Granted temps are reaching the high 80s....
> 
> Also is disabling power saving features for stress the thing to do? I have been stress testing with manual voltage but keeping everything on power saving enabled in bios. I even tried with offset I never messed with offset with my 4790K, doing it on Skylake seems easy.


80C is getting up there, keep an eye on the Package temp, it may be as much as 10C higher. You can run more than 1.4V if cooling will keep th etemps under 80C (my cut off is 75C) wqhen stressing with x264.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Pardon me for the OFF-TOPIC but what are you using to display (monitor) the values shown in your screenshots?


AID64 OSD with the background set to transparent.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay with all this talk of high vcore, is this safe?
> I stopped at 4.9ghz cause I needed more than 1.4 vcore *bioss*, so can I go higher?
> Granted temps are reaching the high 80s....
> 
> Also is disabling power saving features for stress the thing to do? I have been stress testing with manual voltage but keeping everything on power saving enabled in bios. I even tried with offset I never messed with offset with my 4790K, doing it on Skylake seems easy.


From what I've read intel specs list 1.52v as the maximum safe vcore, I was still nervous about running my vcore at ~1.488 but after having a look through this thread I get the feeling it's not a problem at all, especially with the low load temps I'm getting after delidding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 80C is getting up there, keep an eye on the Package temp, it may be as much as 10C higher. You can run more than 1.4V if cooling will keep th etemps under 80C (my cut off is 75C) wqhen stressing with x264.
> AID64 OSD with the background set to transparent.


A little off topic but what on earth is that cooling you're running? You have 4 420 mm radiators?? :O


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pegasus*
> 
> From what I've read intel specs list 1.52v as the maximum safe vcore, I was still nervous about running my vcore at ~1.488 but after having a look through this thread I get the feeling it's not a problem at all, especially with the low load temps I'm getting after delidding.
> A little off topic but what on earth is that cooling you're running? You have 4 420 mm radiators?? :O


So delidding is worth doing?
Ive done it with my 4790k temps were okay..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pegasus*
> 
> From what I've read intel specs list 1.52v as the maximum safe vcore, I was still nervous about running my vcore at ~1.488 but after having a look through this thread I get the feeling it's not a problem at all, especially with the low load temps I'm getting after delidding.
> A little off topic but what on earth is that cooling you're running? You have 4 420 mm radiators?? :O


Aquacomputer Gigant


----------



## 113802

Hated my Gigabyte build + old 6700k since the memory controller was awful. I also hated how the Gigabyte bios would re-flash the old one.

Picked up a Maximus VIII Formula and I love it! 4.8Ghz my ram can do 3400mhz with a 200 BCLK easily but I don't feel like playing around with offset to get the frequency and voltage to drop when idle.

http://valid.x86.fr/cp626e

Edit: BCLK overclock

http://valid.x86.fr/dchc4j


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Aquacomputer Gigant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool. Literally.








I used to have 4 480mm radiators and 1 240, but I pulled out one of the 480 rads to relocate a pump. Now that I'm back to one gpu and a cool running Skylake cpu it's massive overkill but wth, this _is_ overclock.net.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Cool. Literally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have 4 480mm radiators and 1 240, but I pulled out one of the 480 rads to relocate a pump. Now that I'm back to one gpu and a cool running Skylake cpu it's massive overkill but wth, this _is_ overclock.net.


For sure. With SKL and 1 GPU, you have massive rad space!


----------



## Xenozx

OK guys question, I have been playing with my PC at 2133 memory speeds, and the same 4.7ghz 1.46vcore for the last 3 days. Temps were perfect, just played overwatch for like 2 hours and never saw it go over 60c. I stopped playing, rebooted changed memory to XMP setting which went to 3333mhz. I also changed ram voltage to 1.36. booted back into windows, and my CPU temps were way higher. idle went from 30'ish to 40'ish and load went from about 70c to 90c.

any reason why memory speed / timing would have this effect?

surprisingly after benchmarking and testing, my overclock was not effected from the jump from 2133 to 3333, but temps were.


----------



## Xenozx

UPDATE to last post

I manually changed to 3066mhz and tighter timings of 15-15-15-35, and now my core temps are back to normal. If i load the XMP profile they skyrocket even in the bios. bios normally is 32c, w/ xmp loaded its 47c.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> UPDATE to last post
> 
> I manually changed to 3066mhz and tighter timings of 15-15-15-35, and now my core temps are back to normal. If i load the XMP profile they skyrocket even in the bios. bios normally is 32c, w/ xmp loaded its 47c.


I noticed RAM at about 3300 & beyond, the auto voltages for VSA & VCCIO are higher. That could have contributed to the cpu temp increase.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well! Good news! I should be joining this club most likely very soon! Either Sky Lake or Kaby Lake depending on prices and performances of Kaby... Selling some stuff getting ready for a massive upgrade...

Looking to get an ITX board, 6700k which I'll delid and CLU, and some ~3000MHz DDR4

Overall I'm looking to upgrade my system so It'll be good for the next 5-7 years...


----------



## Murlocke

Well I finally upgraded to a 6700k.

My final settings are:
4.6GHz @ 1.37v (Even 1.4v is not stable at 4.7GHz on Prime95 and temps start to skyrocket)
CPU SA: 1.25v
CPU IO: 1.2v
RAM: 1.35v (DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34)

Both SA/IO show up as red with those voltages. I also noticed after I set my ram to it's rated settings that my SA/IO voltages skyrocketed if left on AUTO, around 1.27v on both. I lowered them down to the recommended voltage, disabled turbo, but left speedstep/etc on. Not sure if I should disable that too, I usually do but I don't really want 1.37v going in tho the processor 24/7..

Firestrike Extreme only gained 400 points compared to my 3770k @ 4.5GHz. Oh well, at least I have M.2 and stuff now.









Does this all look fine?

(EDIT: Fixed timings)


----------



## Xenozx

Everything looks good IMO minus your ram timings lol, im just going to assume thats a missprint.

im in a similar boat. went from the 3770k to the 6700k. I actually thought I would see more of a jump, but in reality, for games I see 0 difference. I laugh now, cause ive seen youtube videos showing 3770k @4.8ghz next to a 6700k @4.8ghz showing like at times a 20-30 fps difference. Well from all the benchmarks ive run on my 1080, im lucky to see 1-2 fps difference.

your not really going to see a big difference between 4.6 and 4.7ghz, so 4.6 should be fine, specially if your mostly gaming. Stability is key. I got 4.7 stable so im gonna stay there for now, temps are in order, voltage is high at 1.45 vcore. Much higher than yours. I was able to do 4.6 at 1.3v lol. Was kinda hoping to hit 4.8 and call it a day, but oh well ::shrugs::

like you said, i have newer nics, my first n.2 drive that does 2500mb right and 2000mb read







, and just had a fun time putting together a new build. for any of those taht dont have extra money laying about and still have a 3770k or 4770k, i suggest sticking with what you got till the gen 7 i7's come out.

heres those benchmarks i was talking

3dmark Extreme

i7 6700k 4700mhz



i7 3770k 4500mhz


Witcher 3

i7 6700k 4700mhz 63.0 fps


i7 3770k 4500mhz 62.6 fps


The Division

i7 6700k 4700mhz 80.0 fps


i7 3770k 4500mhz 79.0 fps


Farcry primal

i7 6700k 4700mhz 85 fps


i7 3770k 4500mhz 82.00 fps


Heaven benchmark

i7 6700k 4700mhz 71.2 fps


i73770k 4500mhz 70.5 fps


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well I finally upgraded to a 6700k.
> 
> My final settings are:
> 4.6GHz @ 1.37v (Even 1.4v is not stable at 4.7GHz on Prime95 and temps start to skyrocket)
> CPU SA: 1.25v
> CPU IO: 1.2v
> RAM: 1.35v (DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34)
> 
> Both SA/IO show up as red with those voltages. I also noticed after I set my ram to it's rated settings that my SA/IO voltages skyrocketed if left on AUTO, around 1.27v on both. I lowered them down to the recommended voltage, disabled turbo, but left speedstep/etc on. Not sure if I should disable that too, I usually do but I don't really want 1.37v going in tho the processor 24/7..
> 
> Firestrike Extreme only gained 400 points compared to my 3770k @ 4.5GHz. Oh well, at least I have M.2 and stuff now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this all look fine?
> 
> (EDIT: Fixed timings)


The memory timing are beautiful! Also the new Prime95 and Intel Burn test use AVX instructions which will increase temps by like 15-20C try Prime95 v26.6

Also up the CPU LLC to level 5 or 6 if you haven't already.


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Heaven benchmark
> 
> i7 6700k 4700mhz 71.2 fps
> 
> 
> i73770k 4500mhz 70.5 fps


Heaven benchmark isn't a good benchmark to test CPU speed. It is a GPU benchmark. I saw zero improvement when I upgraded from AMD Phenom X3 8550 to Intel I5 6600K.


----------



## Mjolken

Hello everyone.

I have recently started to OC my 6700k, currently at 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v stable. Did try 4.7Ghz @ 1.40v, no luck tho.
Done this with the custom x264 stress test, settings: 100 loops - 16 threads - normal. (Stopped it at about 60-70 loops, 8 hours something).
Temps is just fine.

The voltages I mentioned now is the ones I set in bios. When running at 1.40v I get a vcore of 1.44v(max) and 1.42v(average)
I didnt understand some of the info about LLC stuff and so on.. Which is about the voltages and so on if I remember and understand it correctly?

I use my computer for gaming, Arma 3, WoW, Battlefield and so on..
So my question is, should I change something that might help to achieve 4.7Ghz @ 1.40v? Should I stay at 4.6Ghz and try to lower the voltage and be happy with it?
Maybe even try to get it stable with the ring at 4.6Ghz aswell and get it running at XMP?

More then one idea is good.. so keep them coming.

// Mjolken


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> The voltages I mentioned now is the ones I set in bios. When running at 1.40v I get a vcore of 1.44v(max) and 1.42v(average)
> I didnt understand some of the info about LLC stuff and so on.. Which is about the voltages and so on if I remember and understand it correctly?


What's the motherboard you're using? Motherboards tend to have different types of classifying LLC levels between different manufacturers. But you're correct, LLC deals with voltages. It works by correcting what's called _vdroop_, which is shorthand for the voltage drop under load that you can expect to see from your inputted voltage. Usually, you want to allow for some vdroop, or enough that you can maintain your input voltage. Depending on what your motherboard sets as the LLC level, it can raise the voltage like the way you're expecting it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> I use my computer for gaming, Arma 3, WoW, Battlefield and so on..
> So my question is, should I change something that might help to achieve 4.7Ghz @ 1.40v? Should I stay at 4.6Ghz and try to lower the voltage and be happy with it?
> Maybe even try to get it stable with the ring at 4.6Ghz aswell and get it running at XMP?


The only single threaded bound game in that list is Arma 3. Everything else takes advantage of multiple threads (Battlefield especially), so the jump from 4.6 to 4.7 is inconsequential. See if you can lower that voltage for 4.6, 1.4v is usually what most people need for 4.7. Leave ring at auto for now, use XMP on your RAM if you haven't already. Between ring speed and RAM speed, Skylake benefits more from RAM than ring.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> What's the motherboard you're using?


Forgot to mention, Asus Z170 Pro Gaming is the motherboard I'm using. Any recommended LLC I should change to before I start to lower the voltage for the 4.6Ghz OC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> See if you can lower that voltage for 4.6, 1.4v is usually what most people need for 4.7. Leave ring at auto for now, use XMP on your RAM if you haven't already. Between ring speed and RAM speed, Skylake benefits more from RAM than ring.


Then I'll go for a stable 4.6Ghz with lower voltage..

So when using 1.40v in bios and it's showing as 1.44v in HWiNFO64 under vcore, it's all just fine?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Heaven benchmark isn't a good benchmark to test CPU speed. It is a GPU benchmark. I saw zero improvement when I upgraded from AMD Phenom X3 8550 to Intel I5 6600K.


Actually, at 1080P Heaven 4.0 is very CPU limited when using a strong GPU. THe higher the resolution the less impact CPU has.
Check the Single GPU 1080P scores *here*

In order to see the FPS difference, either set windows power plan to Hi perf (min proc state = 100%) or disable speed step in bios.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Forgot to mention, Asus Z170 Pro Gaming is the motherboard I'm using. Any recommended LLC I should change to before I start to lower the voltage for the 4.6Ghz OC?
> 
> Then I'll go for a stable 4.6Ghz with lower voltage..
> 
> So when using 1.40v in bios and it's showing as 1.44v in HWiNFO64 under vcore, it's all just fine?


LLC 4 to allow for a mild amount of vdroop, LLC 5 to correct it to essentially no vdroop. I use LLC 5 on a Z170-A. LLC 4 should be fine for you for now.

Well, it depends on how long it shows 1.44v. My inputted voltage is 1.355v max, so it resolves as 1.36v and the usual max is 1.376v. However, it does occasionally show 1.392v as the absolute maximum, and I've seen it upon loading some programs and such. It just depends on how long that is shown as the maximum. If its just for a short second, then that's fine, as the reading is just transitioning between the voltage levels. The sustained load voltage is what you want to be worrying about.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> LLC 4 to allow for a mild amount of vdroop, LLC 5 to correct it to essentially no vdroop. I use LLC 5 on a Z170-A. LLC 4 should be fine for you for now.
> 
> Well, it depends on how long it shows 1.44v. My inputted voltage is 1.355v max, so it resolves as 1.36v and the usual max is 1.376v. However, it does occasionally show 1.392v as the absolute maximum, and I've seen it upon loading some programs and such. It just depends on how long that is shown as the maximum. If its just for a short second, then that's fine, as the reading is just transitioning between the voltage levels. The sustained load voltage is what you want to be worrying about.


1.44v is just a peak. I get the same at 1.35v, maximum is showing as 1.37v.

Well, then I'll change it to LLC 4 tonight when I'm going to start lowering the voltage for 4.6Ghz


----------



## j0keri

hello everybody! i have intel i5 6600k skylake and intel stock cooler what came in i7 4790k and gigabyte z170 gaming k3. 8gb ram kingston hyperx 2133mhrz ddr4. can someone tell can i overclock this setup and how much?


----------



## Xenozx

Quick question. I have my vcore in bios set to 1.45v. When I go into windows and open HWiNFO64 where it shows CPU status, it shows a VID and its constantly fluctuating. When just sitting on desktop it bounces from 1.34 -1.39. when i run a benchmark, I see it bounce from 1.31 - 1.46 but if i averaged the #'s in my head, id say its around 1.38. Does this mean even though i have vcore set to 1.45 for the most part its running much less voltage than that through the chip? I take it thats a good thing for 4.7ghz?


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0keri*
> 
> hello everybody! i have intel i5 6600k skylake and intel stock cooler what came in i7 4790k and gigabyte z170 gaming k3. 8gb ram kingston hyperx 2133mhrz ddr4. can someone tell can i overclock this setup and how much?


You can overclock with that chip & motherboard, but a stock Intel cooler is going to severely limit you. Nobody will know how much your hardware can overclock, as it varies from one chip to the next. If you'd like to see what the rest of us have managed for comparison purposes, check out the chart in the first post on this thread. Download hwinfo64 & use it to check what temperatures you see under load stock before you start overclocking. Check the first post for in depth instructions on the actual overclocking process. You are going to want a better cooler to really be able to do much though. With a good cooler, most i5-6600K chips will do at least 4.6GHz without issue.
As for the RAM, you have a Z170 motherboard, so you have the ability to overclock RAM, but I don't know what you should expect it to be able to do in practice. I bought 3000MHz RAM, set it with the XMP profile & haven't touched it since.


----------



## j0keri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> You can overclock with that chip & motherboard, but a stock Intel cooler is going to severely limit you. Nobody will know how much your hardware can overclock, as it varies from one chip to the next. If you'd like to see what the rest of us have managed for comparison purposes, check out the chart in the first post on this thread. Download hwinfo64 & use it to check what temperatures you see under load stock before you start overclocking. Check the first post for in depth instructions on the actual overclocking process. You are going to want a better cooler to really be able to do much though. With a good cooler, most i5-6600K chips will do at least 4.6GHz without issue.
> As for the RAM, you have a Z170 motherboard, so you have the ability to overclock RAM, but I don't know what you should expect it to be able to do in practice. I bought 3000MHz RAM, set it with the XMP profile & haven't touched it since.


thank you im really new in this oc and not so good in english i try to find some info in here. maybe i first will buy new cooler. can you say is water cooling good for oc?


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> 1.44v is just a peak. I get the same at 1.35v, maximum is showing as 1.37v.
> 
> Well, then I'll change it to LLC 4 tonight when I'm going to start lowering the voltage for 4.6Ghz


Ok.. I tried 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v, change LLC to level 4.. even went with XMP active. But it didnt manage to be stable, crashed after 7 loops in the custom x264 stress test.
And now when I looked at the voltage when running it at 1.39v + LLC 4.. I had a peak at 1.39 something and current / average was about 1.37v?

The image below displays what I mean, I just started an test now with my stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v with custom x264 stress test.. settings: 50 loops, 16 threads, normal.
And as you can see, the current is below 1.35v? Shouldnt it be atleast 1.35v or slightly over it?
I marked Core VID just to highlight it.. but as I understood it, vcore is the one to follow. 1.32v seems to be a little to low if I want to run it with 1.35v?








All this is with the LLC level 4.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0keri*
> 
> thank you im really new in this oc and not so good in english i try to find some info in here. maybe i first will buy new cooler. can you say is water cooling good for oc?


The concept of water cooling is good for overclocking, but the reality is a bit more complicated. I'll start with some basics. There are really 3 different types of cooling solutions you can consider: air coolers, sealed liquid coolers (also known as closed-loop coolers or CLCs), and expandable or custom water cooling systems. Each has their benefits.
Air Coolers
- Lowest cost, basic ones can be purchased for $30, nicer ones range from $60 to $90
- Most reliable, fans are their only point of failure. If all fans fail, it still passively cools.
- The largest air coolers are quieter than sealed liquid coolers
- Need a lot of space, your case must be wide enough to fit the cooler you select, & for the largest coolers, RAM with tall heat spreaders can prevent installation.
Sealed Liquid Coolers
- Mid-range cost, popular options are typically around $100
- Less reliable, disposable. In addition to fans, you have a cheaply made pump, & coolant that cannot be serviced. Most people don't have issues for a long time, but they do still have a more limited lifespan
- Typically louder than air coolers, but have more capacity to cool in exchange for the additional noise. This is a function of current products using overly dense radiators and pumps with limited flow rates. Later designs may improve this.
- Need a case designed to fit them in the first place. If you buy a 120x240 or 140x280 (typically referred to as 240 & 280 mm radiators), you must have a place to mount them in your case, & need clearance for the radiator and fans either above or in front of your motherboard.
Open Loop or Custom Coolers
- Most expensive, price of cheapest kit is $140, can be as high as you want to spend.
- Reliability varies by component selection and your assembly. Good parts correctly assembled will be very reliable. Low quality parts or incorrect assembly can cause issues quickly.
- Noise levels vary by fan/radiator combination & pump selection. A good high-end system can be as quiet as air with better cooling. A poorly specced system can be as noisy as a sealed cooler.
- Will need routine maintenance, but will last longer than sealed liquid coolers as a tradeoff. Sealed coolers could benefit from maintenance as well, but the user doesn't have the ability to do it.
- Has the same case requirements as sealed kits at a minimum. More complex systems will need more options in a case.
- Can be expanded to also cool other components such as the GPUs, which often benefit greatly from the change.

I assume since English is not your first language, there's a good chance you don't live in the US. As such, the prices I'm listing may not apply for you, but the relative pricing should be similar, & pricing is too large a consideration to ignore altogether.

In your position, I would recommend an air cooler. If your case is large enough, the Noctua NH-D15, Phanteks PH-TC14PE, & Thermalright Silver Arrow are some of the best air coolers you can get. In the US, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE is available for $60 or $65 depending on color, which makes it the most sensible of the 3 to purchase. In other countries, the pricing on one of the others (or similar products by other brands) may make them a better option. If your case isn't large enough for one of these, a smaller 120mm air cooler would be reasonable, while being even cheaper, though of course they won't cool quite as well, but will still be much better than the stock cooler. The CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo is a popular cooler for $30. There may be better options now, but I'm not familiar enough with them to know. If you really want to push things you could buy a liquid cooler, but if you're spending much more than the price difference between the i5 & i7, I feel like you're better off selling the i5, moving to the i7, & using a cheaper air cooler. Others may disagree, but that's my opinion. If you do decide to go for a liquid cooler, I would recommend looking at the Swiftech H240 X2. It's a good kit that can be expanded if needed. If you don't want to maintain it, don't open it. You'll be no worse off than with a sealed kit. With exception for unusual situations, I don't recommend the sealed liquid coolers. The smaller 120 & 140mm kits are often as expensive as larger air coolers which will be quieter and cooler. The larger kits have better cooling capacity, but I feel they are unreasonably loud under load, & their price is too close to the Swiftech kit to not just purchase it at that point.


----------



## PMPG

Guys i have a question.

I have 6600K @ 4,7ghz - 1,35V

when i do prime95 v28.9 my Worker #2 says

*FATAL ERROR Rounding was 0,4766551047 expected less than 0,4.*

But i have no problems in games etc. Is my system stable enough for gaming? i have never crashed with this settings? is there possibilities where my CPU performs worse because of instability?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> ...
> 
> Air Coolers
> - Lowest cost, basic ones can be purchased for $30, nicer ones range from $60 to $90
> - Most reliable, fans are their only point of failure. If all fans fail, it still passively cools.
> - The largest air coolers are quieter than sealed liquid coolers
> - Need a lot of space, your case must be wide enough to fit the cooler you select, & for the largest coolers, RAM with tall heat spreaders can prevent installation.
> 
> ...


...and a (very) good air flow feeding them


----------



## tps3443

hey can i get in on some of this club action! Ive got a 6600K and she seems to be running stable at 4.9Ghz


----------



## tps3443

here is my CPU-Z link

http://valid.x86.fr/nc2kgl


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> hey can i get in on some of this club action! Ive got a 6600K and she seems to be running stable at 4.9Ghz


Check the starting post and read the "Charting Form to Submit Your Overclock to the Chart" section.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Guys i have a question.
> 
> I have 6600K @ 4,7ghz - 1,35V
> 
> when i do prime95 v28.9 my Worker #2 says
> 
> *FATAL ERROR Rounding was 0,4766551047 expected less than 0,4.*
> 
> But i have no problems in games etc. Is my system stable enough for gaming? i have never crashed with this settings? is there possibilities where my CPU performs worse because of instability?


May be RAM related. I had similar errors and it required some fine tuning of my RAM (dram voltage and timing tweaks) before I resolved these errors on my system.

You will need to test and ensure that your RAM is stable as well, not just your cpu.

'Google stressapptest' is a great stability testing tool for RAM.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMPG*
> 
> Guys i have a question.
> 
> I have 6600K @ 4,7ghz - 1,35V
> 
> when i do prime95 v28.9 my Worker #2 says
> 
> *FATAL ERROR Rounding was 0,4766551047 expected less than 0,4.*
> 
> But i have no problems in games etc. Is my system stable enough for gaming? i have never crashed with this settings? is there possibilities where my CPU performs worse because of instability?


If all you're doing is gaming it's probably fine, but if you ever run [email protected] or something like that you might run into issues. I ran my 6600K at 4.7GHz 1.37V for a while without issue, but bumped it back down to 4.6GHz 1.31V to avoid the P95 rounding errors. I've considered returning to 4.7GHz, but the performance difference is so low that I'm not sure it's worth the extra heat & voltage to get it totally stable. Someone else mentioned RAM stability. I thought mine was stable, but I may try adjusting it as well just in case.


----------



## BoredErica

hi

im still alive but barely

pls don't blow up my inbox, thz

be back soon


----------



## D13mass

Hi!
*RAM*
Maybe it`s a not 100% relevant topic, but anyway.

About DDR4.
I bought 2*8 Gb Crucial 2133 and have used it since October, but a few days ago I bought 2*8 Gb 2666 Patriot (I am QA and I need 32 Gb for Load testing and for virtual machine) but it doesn`t work together, I can use Crucial or new Patriot, I thought my bios will change frequency from 2666 to 2133 and it will be fine, but I was wrong.









So, guys I need advice: I can return new Patriot and get something another during 14 days in my country. I see two ways:

1. Change Patriot 2666 to some 2*8 Gb 2133 (any brand) and install it together with my RAM, I will be have 32 GB, but I`m not sure about overclocking, because current Crucial correct works only with 2400 Mhz.

2. Sell current Crucial and changing Patriot to some 4*8 Gb Kit 3000 Mhz ? Or just buy the same +1 kit of Patriot memory with 2666 Mhz.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> here is my CPU-Z link
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nc2kgl


That's all very nice... But, what did you use to test stability? What are you voltages, LLC settings, ect...

What programs, beside CPU-Z, did you use to test/monitor you OC? Is it stable, using what test, time tested, and @ what level. What monitoring software? Have a screenshot?...

A little more info, please....


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hi!
> *RAM*
> Maybe it`s a not 100% relevant topic, but anyway.
> 
> About DDR4.
> I bought 2*8 Gb Crucial 2133 and have used it since October, but a few days ago I bought 2*8 Gb 2666 Patriot (I am QA and I need 32 Gb for Load testing and for virtual machine) but it doesn`t work together, I can use Crucial or new Patriot, I thought my bios will change frequency from 2666 to 2133 and it will be fine, but I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, guys I need advice: I can return new Patriot and get something another during 14 days in my country. I see two ways:
> 
> 1. Change Patriot 2666 to some 2*8 Gb 2133 (any brand) and install it together with my RAM, I will be have 32 GB, but I`m not sure about overclocking, because current Crucial correct works only with 2400 Mhz.
> 
> 2. Sell current Crucial and changing Patriot to some 4*8 Gb Kit 3000 Mhz ? Or just buy the same +1 kit of Patriot memory with 2666 Mhz.


Do you do anything that actually uses more that 16GB RAM? If not, just keep your Patriot kit & sell the Crucial kit. If you really need 32GB, return the Patriot kit, sell your Crucial kit, & buy the best 2x16GB kit you can afford. You'll avoid any compatibility issues that way.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> Do you do anything that actually uses more that 16GB RAM? If not, just keep your Patriot kit & sell the Crucial kit. If you really need 32GB, return the Patriot kit, sell your Crucial kit, & buy the best 2x16GB kit you can afford. You'll avoid any compatibility issues that way.


When I last time have run Jmeter with some LoadTest in a few minutes Java took 11 Gb of Ram, so I use sometimes more than 16 Gb, but not often.
Anyway, thanks for your advice!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> _hi_
> 
> _im still alive but barely_
> 
> _pls don't blow up my inbox, thz_
> 
> _be back soon_


Yeah man, take it easy. Everyone needs a break now and then...but if you're sick or hurt then I hope you get well soon.


----------



## aknanak

Is the spreadsheet still being updated? Here's my submission:

Username: aknanak
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7
Cache Frequency: 4.6 Auto (BIOS reads 4ghz)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.315v
Vcore: 1.296v
FCLK: 0.8
Cooling Solution: Corsair H115i
Stability Test: x264 16 threads, 50 loops (~8.5 hours)

Batch Number: Malaysia L604F380
Ram Speed: XMP 3000 15-16-16-35
Ram Voltage: 1.35v (VCCIO and System Agent AUTO)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: Idles at 1.308v, temps under x264 max out around 70C (fan speed at ~60%) so I may push further down the line. Also passed 3 runs of IBT max.

Going by the spreadsheet, it looks like I got pretty lucky with the lottery. I may push further later, but I'm happy for now.

I've attached the x264 log:

x264-log_4.7_1.315v.rtf 4k .rtf file


And a screenshot of x264 running (it's the morning right now and my intake is close to the open window so temps are quite low). This screenshot isn't from my stress test session. I don't know why realtemp reports 24% load, but it's definitely at 100% according to task manager...:

4.7_1.315v.PNG 853k .PNG file


Edit: Crashes in Crysis 3 but not x264 with Cache overclock. Left it on Auto and it seems to be fine.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> _hi_
> 
> _im still alive but barely_
> 
> _pls don't blow up my inbox, thz_
> 
> _be back soon_


I hope everything is all right with you and that you will feel better soon!!


----------



## D13mass

Why nobody uses Linpack 0.6.6.1E for search stability ?

After testing my OC with x264 a received a BSOD in 6 months later only when some application is using 10 Gb Ram, so I suppose x264 is not a good way for search stability.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's all very nice... But, what did you use to test stability? What are you voltages, LLC settings, ect...
> 
> What programs, beside CPU-Z, did you use to test/monitor you OC? Is it stable, using what test, time tested, and @ what level. What monitoring software? Have a screenshot?...
> 
> A little more info, please....


I can get you some screenshots as soon as I get home.

I am sending 1.450 volts to the CPU in my bios. As for my LLC in my bios it only offer standard, auto, or high. It is set to high. My chipset voltage is a 1.200 and my vccio is at 1.200 as well.

As for stabillity testing, I ran Intel burn test on very high. And the cpu was stable with temps hitting 90C under 100% load. My QPi / ring clock is set to auto, or x35

I bought this CPU from silicone lottery during a sale for $239.99 and it was guaranteed to run 4.8Ghz @ 1.428 volts. But 4.9Ghz @1.452 volts is stable as a house! My cooling is at its limits. Im working on putting together a custom loop.

I can get in to windows at 5Ghz with 1.500 volts but it is not nearly stable, as the voltage droops to 1.474v and locks. And I cannot cool it down enough to add a off set + MV in the bios.

Anyways let me know what you would like a screen shot of, thank you very much!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> _hi_
> _im still alive but barely_
> _pls don't blow up my inbox, thz_
> 
> _be back soon_


Damn bro, what ever the problem is, I hope you shake it off soon.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's all very nice... But, what did you use to test stability? What are you voltages, LLC settings, ect...
> 
> What programs, beside CPU-Z, did you use to test/monitor you OC? Is it stable, using what test, time tested, and @ what level. What monitoring software? Have a screenshot?...
> 
> A little more info, please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get you some screenshots as soon as I get home.
> 
> I am sending 1.450 volts to the CPU in my bios. As for my LLC in my bios it only offer standard, auto, or high. It is set to high. My chipset voltage is a 1.200 and my vccio is at 1.200 as well.
> 
> As for stabillity testing, I ran Intel burn test on very high. And the cpu was stable with temps hitting 90C under 100% load. My QPi / ring clock is set to auto, or x35
> 
> I bought this CPU from silicone lottery during a sale for $239.99 and it was guaranteed to run 4.8Ghz @ 1.428 volts. But 4.9Ghz @1.452 volts is stable as a house! My cooling is at its limits. Im working on putting together a custom loop.
> 
> I can get in to windows at 5Ghz with 1.500 volts but it is not nearly stable, as the voltage droops to 1.474v and locks. And I cannot cool it down enough to add a off set + MV in the bios.
> 
> Anyways let me know what you would like a screen shot of, thank you very much!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info...

Usually, one would post a shot during the run, and at the completion of the run, showing the monitoring and stressing software used.. The time of the run (or repetitions) and at what level or settings where used...

HWiNFO, is the choice of many on OCN. Go to the opening page of this thread, there is much useful information there...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30


----------



## lilchronic

Username:lilchronic
CPU Model: I5 6600k
Base Clock:100.00
Core Multiplier:48
Core Frequency:4800.00
Cache Frequency:4800.00
Vcore in UEFI: 1.45v
Vcore: 1.44
FCLK: 1Ghz
Cooling Solution: delidded, custom loop 240 rad
Stability Test: Realbench 5 hrs


Batch Number: L526B323
Ram Speed: 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.41VDIMM, VCCIO 1.2v, VCCSA 1.35v
Motherboard: Z170M OC Formula
LLC Setting: Level 1


----------



## Mjolken

Okey.. I have now done some more testing with the LLC on level 4.

Before I changed to LLC 4.. I had an stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v, ring Auto, no XMP. Did 50 loops, 16 threads and normal.. in custom x264 stress.
Which you know from earlier post.

So now I started to lower the voltage after I changed to LLC 4. 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v + LLC 4 + XMP, was no go. Crashed after about 6 loops.
What I did then was that I went back to the stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v (no XMP), but this time I used LLC 4 aswell.. and it worked just fine, 50 loops, 16 threads, normal.

Tried today again with failure.. this time 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v - LLC 4 - No XMP. Not stable.

With all this done, I watched the voltage closely as I have change the LLC which changes how it works with voltage etc.

When running with LLC on Auto and setting the UEFI/Bios voltage to 1.40v (4.6Ghz). I get an reading in HWiNFO64 showing that current vcore is about 1.42v, maximum = 1.44v and average = 1.42v. So with the LLC on auto I get and "much" higher voltage then used in UEFI.

So now when I'm running with LLC 4 and the voltage in UEFI set to 1.40v (4.6Ghz) I get the current = 1.37-1.39v, maximum = 1.408v and average = 1.38v. It's sometimes going up to 1.39v sometimes at current reading, but only for 1sec at it's peak.

My try at 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v + LLC 4 is getting current voltage at 1.37v, maximum = 1.392v and average = 1.38v.
I'll add two pictures showing this.

Right now.. I pretty much have no clue what to do next. I dont belive just yet that I can't go lower then 1.40v on my 4.6Ghz overclock.
Can I use some other level of LLC that might help? Or am I missing something? I'll take all the help I can, Thanks.

4.6Ghz @ 1.40v - LLC 4 = STABLE


4.6Ghz @ 1.39v - LLC 4 = NOT STABLE


----------



## misoonigiri

Try 1.408v in bios first with LLC4, and if still unstable then try 1.424v
You will crash if the minimum vcore in windows is too low during load. Watch the vcore when stress testing, and observed if crashes occur when it drops to too low a voltage (or stays at that low voltage for "too long"). You will have to increase voltage in bios to keep above that level in windows during load, if you want to keep the same LLC level.


----------



## misoonigiri

Btw, 4.1fps for 6700k at 4.6GHz feels abit low, could be its barely stable & more vcore needed.
Can you check others' results? I think people are getting around 4.5-4.6fps for 4.6GHz, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Atexor

Hi,
I've still problems with my processor temps. While playing Witcher 3 (after ~15m) or using IBT (after 2m) it reaches 80°C.

My current settings aren't so high as your (at your settings, e.g. 1,35V and 4,6Ghz I'd burn my processor).
CPU Model: I7 6700k (delidded with arctic mx-2 between processor and heatspreader and between heatspreader and Kraken X61 LC)
Base Clock: 100.00
Core Multiplier: 43
Core Frequency: 4300.00
Cache Frequency: 4100.00
Cache Frequency: 41
Vcore in UEFI: 1.27 <- Adaptive with +0.03 offset (hwmonitor and cpu-z show only VID, not vore)
LLC Settings: lvl 5
FCLK: 1Ghz
RAM Speed: 3333mhz (I bought those)
RAM Voltage: 1.36V (UEFI: 1.352)
VCCIO 1.15V
VCCSA 1.15V
MOBO: ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
Turbo: enabled (when I disable it, cpu-z shows stock 4,0ghz)

I tried with to raise or lower IO/SA Voltage, disable or enable XMP, lower Vcore to e.g. 1.23V (unstable as hell), set offset to auto, set voltage as manual, change LLC to 1 or 7, reapply thermal grase, update UEFI to latest version etc. Nothing works.
Do you have any idea what's going wrong?


edit: I resetted my UEFI (ram to JEDEC 2133, voltages auto etc.)
and after a short period with Intel Burn Test:

I'm feeling totally f...d by Intel. A man spends his hard-earned money for "unlockable" processor and receive that. Laughable.


----------



## Xenozx

I have a gigabyte board, not a asus like most of you.

when I set the VCORE in bios to 1.40, i will see 1.386 in CPU-Z. When I look at hardwareinfo64 or coretemp, i see VID and its way lower than 1.40, hell right now, vid is at like a 1.25.

is VID the true vcore, or am i looking in the wrong spor in hardwareinfo64?


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> Hi,
> I've still problems with my processor temps. While playing Witcher 3 (after ~15m) or using IBT (after 2m) it reaches 80°C.
> 
> My current settings aren't so high as your (at your settings, e.g. 1,35V and 4,6Ghz I'd burn my processor).
> CPU Model: I7 6700k (delidded with arctic mx-2 between processor and heatspreader and between heatspreader and Kraken X61 LC)
> Base Clock: 100.00
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Core Frequency: 4300.00
> Cache Frequency: 4100.00
> Cache Frequency: 41
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.27 <- Adaptive with +0.03 offset (hwmonitor and cpu-z show only VID, not vore)
> LLC Settings: lvl 5
> FCLK: 1Ghz
> RAM Speed: 3333mhz (I bought those)
> RAM Voltage: 1.36V (UEFI: 1.352)
> VCCIO 1.15V
> VCCSA 1.15V
> MOBO: ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
> Turbo: enabled (when I disable it, cpu-z shows stock 4,0ghz)
> 
> I tried with to raise or lower IO/SA Voltage, disable or enable XMP, lower Vcore to e.g. 1.23V (unstable as hell), set offset to auto, set voltage as manual, change LLC to 1 or 7, reapply thermal grase, update UEFI to latest version etc. Nothing works.
> Do you have any idea what's going wrong?
> 
> 
> edit: I resetted my UEFI (ram to JEDEC 2133, voltages auto etc.)
> and after a short period with Intel Burn Test:
> 
> I'm feeling totally f...d by Intel. A man spends his hard-earned money for "unlockable" processor and receive that. Laughable.


your issues are temps. Not sure why your hitting 80c in the witcher at that low clock / voltage, im at 1.4v/4.6ghz and not delid'd and never see it go over 70c.

could be you used too much thermal paste or too little? heatsink not making good contact, or just a crap cooling solution?


----------



## Atexor

Can it be possible that unlucky i bought worse "piece of silicon"?

I don't think that I gave to little thermal grase. When I delidded, I applied approximately the same amount of mx-2 (looked not much for me) but the temps were still high. I used computer entire next day (to let the paste "burn" and reach optimal properties) with benchs and games but it didn't helped. I cleaned processor and reapplied paste with more amount. The same.

I was thinking about my cooling system but it looks fine and it sticks to the heatspreader. I tighten the screws to the end. Nothing is loosely connected.

The only question is that, the liquid on it never reaches more that 35°C. I know that my radiator is big (280mm) but shouldn't temps be higher under load, when processor has 80°C?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> Can it be possible that unlucky i bought worse "piece of silicon"?
> 
> I don't think that I gave to little thermal grase. When I delidded, I applied approximately the same amount of mx-2 (looked not much for me) but the temps were still high. I used computer entire next day (to let the paste "burn" and reach optimal properties) with benchs and games but it didn't helped. I cleaned processor and reapplied paste with more amount. The same.
> 
> I was thinking about my cooling system but it looks fine and it sticks to the heatspreader. I tighten the screws to the end. Nothing is loosely connected.
> 
> The only question is that, the liquid on it never reaches more that 35°C. I know that my radiator is big (280mm) but shouldn't temps be higher under load, when processor has 80°C?


MX-2 is crap between the heatspreader and die, you need to use a liquid metal or worst case something like thermal grizzly kryonaut.


----------



## Atexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> MX-2 is crap between the heatspreader and die, you need to use a liquid metal or worst case something like thermal grizzly kryonaut.


Are you totally sure about that? I'm using mx-2 for years on multiple GPUs and CPUs, on my old, delidded ghraphic card (gtx 570) I had it between die and radiator (without heatspreader) and it worked perfectly.

Liquid metal is conductive. Won't it break something on die?

Also which one liquids metal could you recommend (performance and application)? Coollaboratory Liquid Pro should be fine? Not all are avaible in my area.

edit: Liquid Pro shouldn't be used on glin. Isn't die/heatspreader made from it? It looks that.
edit2: one guy here also applying mx-2 on die: (15:50): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXs0I5kuoX4


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> Are you totally sure about that? I'm using mx-2 for years on multiple GPUs and CPUs, on my old, delidded ghraphic card (gtx 570) I had it between die and radiator (without heatspreader) and it worked perfectly.
> 
> Liquid metal is conductive. Won't it break something on die?
> 
> Also which one liquids metal could you recommend (performance and application)? Coollaboratory Liquid Pro should be fine? Not all are avaible in my area.
> 
> edit: Liquid Pro shouldn't be used on glin. Isn't die/heatspreader made from it? It looks that.
> edit2: one guy here also applying mx-2 on die: (15:50): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXs0I5kuoX4


I tried MX paste when delidding, and temperatures didn't change. With liquid ultra, 15C drop. I promise you, you'll see much better results with a liquid metal. Most everyone uses CLU when delidding.


----------



## Xenozx

Gelid is good compound too, and non conductive and easy to clean up. may be another option for you.

One other thing, is its possible your pump isnt working great on your cooler. if you can try a different cooler might be worth it to see if you see a difference.

with pumps, the water that gets warm, has to be pumped away, and new cooler water must take its place, if the pump is struggling, maybe that could be the cause? If you have the pump plugged into a fan header on your motherboard, make sure in the bios, you have that fan header set to FULL SPEED, and not normal / or temp based, cause maybe it will cut power to your pump?

i had an issue where my pump wasnt pumping at all, and my temps would start low, and slowly work their way up to 100c ouch!


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> I have a gigabyte board, not a asus like most of you.
> 
> when I set the VCORE in bios to 1.40, i will see 1.386 in CPU-Z. When I look at hardwareinfo64 or coretemp, i see VID and its way lower than 1.40, hell right now, vid is at like a 1.25.
> 
> is VID the true vcore, or am i looking in the wrong spor in hardwareinfo64?


anyone have a answer to this?


----------



## Atexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I tried MX paste when delidding, and temperatures didn't change. With liquid ultra, 15C drop. I promise you, you'll see much better results with a liquid metal. Most everyone uses CLU when delidding.


I will give it a chance as you say. I'll order CLU. I hope you've right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Gelid is good compound too, and non conductive and easy to clean up. may be another option for you.
> 
> One other thing, is its possible your pump isnt working great on your cooler. if you can try a different cooler might be worth it to see if you see a difference.
> 
> with pumps, the water that gets warm, has to be pumped away, and new cooler water must take its place, if the pump is struggling, maybe that could be the cause? If you have the pump plugged into a fan header on your motherboard, make sure in the bios, you have that fan header set to FULL SPEED, and not normal / or temp based, cause maybe it will cut power to your pump?
> 
> i had an issue where my pump wasnt pumping at all, and my temps would start low, and slowly work their way up to 100c ouch!


It should work good because it's closed LC (Kraken X61) and pumps, cooler, EK etc. is together.
I've options to change the fans speed (and thanks to them pump speed) but they're really noise (need to change them in the future). For testing I set them FULL SPEED, I felt in my hand the liquid in pipes but temps still were bad.... As I said above - I'll try with liquid metal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> I have a gigabyte board, not a asus like most of you.
> 
> when I set the VCORE in bios to 1.40, i will see 1.386 in CPU-Z. When I look at hardwareinfo64 or coretemp, i see VID and its way lower than 1.40, hell right now, vid is at like a 1.25.
> 
> is VID the true vcore, or am i looking in the wrong spor in hardwareinfo64?


Vcore in system is usally different than this which you set in BIOS/UEFI because of power savings on idle, vdrop when load (when you stress your processor, the delivered voltage lowers. There is "a thing" called LLC which triees to prevent) or other things.

VID voltage isn't your Vcore voltage.
Vcore - current voltage which uses your processor.
VID - voltage which your processor "wants" (often too high, but could be lower) and then can be changed due to C1E, c-states, vdrop etc. to your vcore. AFAIK: vcore ≈ VID+-offset (when in adaptive mode). On net there should be more precisely answers for it









To be honest, before on cpu-z I had "Vcore voltage" and it had shown me that. After installing latest UEFI I've "Core VID" so now I can only approximate my current voltage.


----------



## ozzy1925

Hello,i would like to buy skylake 6500 cpu and msi h110pro mini atx board.Can i overclock with this set up?


----------



## PMPG

Guys im at *4,7GHZ @ 1,3V* with my i5 6600k

I did x264 stresstest as this guide suggests and it stopped at loop 11. It didnt finish this loop and said that the program stopped responding. when i clicked it away, it resumed the next loop.

*Does this mean i faileD?*


----------



## Mceada38

Hello

I have the following equipment:

i7 6700k stock 4.0
DDR4 crucial to 2400
Z170 gaming motherboard msi m3
aerocool strike power 800w

By default vcore I was my automatic in 1.304
I have downloaded the vcore 1.150
Turbo boost disabled

At the moment it is stable.

I do not want to oc, just lower the temperature.

You can improve 1,150 or more can be dangerous down the core?

The temperature I have now is 25-27 in the cores

I hope your opinion
The vcore 1.150 is a good result for stock i7 6700k 4.0?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mceada38*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have the following equipment:
> 
> i7 6700k stock 4.0
> DDR4 crucial to 2400
> Z170 gaming motherboard msi m3
> aerocool strike power 800w
> 
> By default vcore I was my automatic in 1.304
> I have downloaded the vcore 1.150
> Turbo boost disabled
> 
> At the moment it is stable.
> 
> I do not want to oc, just lower the temperature.
> 
> You can improve 1,150 or more can be dangerous down the core?
> 
> The temperature I have now is 25-27 in the cores
> 
> I hope your opinion
> The vcore 1.150 is a good result for stock i7 6700k 4.0?


There is no need to lower voltage on core below 1.3 - this should be the lowest point when using manual voltage, everything else it's not sufficient.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Btw, 4.1fps for 6700k at 4.6GHz feels abit low, could be its barely stable & more vcore needed.
> Can you check others' results? I think people are getting around 4.5-4.6fps for 4.6GHz, but I'm not sure.


I'm getting 4.49 fps on my stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v with LLC 4.

As you said, I should try 1.408v in bios. Which i pretty much did, I have an stable overclock 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v with LLC 4.
So my task now is to lower the voltage with 4.6Ghz as I'm happy with that. But as fast as I use 1.39v it wont be stable as the voltage seems to be so low when under load when using LLC 4.

My question was, what can I do to continue lower the voltage? Change to another LLC level? Or just use Auto and continue to lower..


----------



## abso

Hi Guys,

I just started to experiment a little with my new 6700K and started to OC. Im using an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Board and have one question regarding the Adaptive Voltage Mode. Is there any difference between these two settings?

Example 1: Vcore = 1.350V Offset = -0.1V
Example 2: Vcore = 1.300V Offset = -0.05V

They both show a summed up Voltage of 1.250V in Bios and i was wondering if it makes any difference how this resulting Voltage is put together.

Right now these are my settings.

BIOS:
Adaptive Volte Mode
VCore = 1.335V
Offset = -0.09V
Resulting Voltage = 1.245V
LLC = 4

HwInfo:


Not really sure if this is a good result for 4,4Ghz or if it might be a dud. I probably wont go any higher than this because i already reach 70°C on load.


----------



## 113802

Finally had some time to full test my system to make sure it's fully stable. 4.8Ghz requires 1.46v for full stability but requires the AC on 24/7 using a H100i v2

Was also able to run my this memory kit at 3400Mhz with the same exact timings. Model: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZKW

I settled with 4.7Ghz @ 1.4v ran Prime95 all night and ran x264 today.



I also noticed in bechmarks that Corsair link software causes slow performance and stutters. The USB driver doesn't cause any issues but the software does.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Hello,i would like to buy skylake 6500 cpu and msi h110pro mini atx board.Can i overclock with this set up?


Is the CPU the 6500K? Or just the 6500?

The components you chose, are low end budget as one can get...

As far as overclocking goes, it depends on which version SkyLake processor you use...

Don't expect much of anything out of this combo!!


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> Are you totally sure about that? I'm using mx-2 for years on multiple GPUs and CPUs, on my old, delidded ghraphic card (gtx 570) I had it between die and radiator (without heatspreader) and it worked perfectly.
> 
> Liquid metal is conductive. Won't it break something on die?
> 
> Also which one liquids metal could you recommend (performance and application)? Coollaboratory Liquid Pro should be fine? Not all are avaible in my area.
> 
> edit: Liquid Pro shouldn't be used on glin. Isn't die/heatspreader made from it? It looks that.
> edit2: one guy here also applying mx-2 on die: (15:50): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXs0I5kuoX4


On my 6700K; I replaced the OEM TIM with Grizzly Conduconaut between the die and IHS, used Grizzly Kryonaut between the IHS and waterblock.

I was able to go from 4.7GHz/1.355VCore @ 85° C running IBT Max to 4.83GHz/1.390VCore @ 71° C.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okey.. I have now done some more testing with the LLC on level 4.
> 
> Before I changed to LLC 4.. I had an stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v, ring Auto, no XMP. Did 50 loops, 16 threads and normal.. in custom x264 stress.
> Which you know from earlier post.
> 
> So now I started to lower the voltage after I changed to LLC 4. 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v + LLC 4 + XMP, was no go. Crashed after about 6 loops.
> What I did then was that I went back to the stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v (no XMP), but this time I used LLC 4 aswell.. and it worked just fine, 50 loops, 16 threads, normal.
> 
> Tried today again with failure.. this time 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v - LLC 4 - No XMP. Not stable.
> 
> With all this done, I watched the voltage closely as I have change the LLC which changes how it works with voltage etc.
> 
> When running with LLC on Auto and setting the UEFI/Bios voltage to 1.40v (4.6Ghz). I get an reading in HWiNFO64 showing that current vcore is about 1.42v, maximum = 1.44v and average = 1.42v. So with the LLC on auto I get and "much" higher voltage then used in UEFI.
> 
> So now when I'm running with LLC 4 and the voltage in UEFI set to 1.40v (4.6Ghz) I get the current = 1.37-1.39v, maximum = 1.408v and average = 1.38v. It's sometimes going up to 1.39v sometimes at current reading, but only for 1sec at it's peak.
> 
> My try at 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v + LLC 4 is getting current voltage at 1.37v, maximum = 1.392v and average = 1.38v.
> I'll add two pictures showing this.
> 
> Right now.. I pretty much have no clue what to do next. I dont belive just yet that I can't go lower then 1.40v on my 4.6Ghz overclock.
> Can I use some other level of LLC that might help? Or am I missing something? I'll take all the help I can, Thanks.
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v - LLC 4 = STABLE
> 
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.39v - LLC 4 = NOT STABLE


Read your posts so I thought I try the same thing,,,

I ran x264 - 25 laps - 16 - normal

[I


Settings in UEFI -...






I had some trouble with 4.6 for some unknown reason. My machine wouldn't post! I used the same settings as I used for 4.7 stable--- Weird







I needed a little less volts and more LLC, 4 to 5...

My rig is stable at 4.8, for 3 hours of IBT Maximum. I posted that a few days ago...


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> I'm getting 4.49 fps on my stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v with LLC 4.
> 
> As you said, I should try 1.408v in bios. Which i pretty much did, I have an stable overclock 4.6Ghz @ 1.40v with LLC 4.
> So my task now is to lower the voltage with 4.6Ghz as I'm happy with that. But as fast as I use 1.39v it wont be stable as the voltage seems to be so low when under load when using LLC 4.
> 
> My question was, what can I do to continue lower the voltage? Change to another LLC level? Or just use Auto and continue to lower..


You can try LLC5 then, which has little to no vdroop but has some overshoot. From the readings you described when using Auto LLC, it seems quite close to LLC5.
LLC4 & LLC5 appear to be the more commonly used levels here. I personally prefer LLC5 although there is some overshoot.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Is the CPU the 6500K? Or just the 6500?
> 
> The components you chose, are low end budget as one can get...
> 
> As far as overclocking goes, it depends on which version SkyLake processor you use...
> 
> Don't expect much of anything out of this combo!!


is there 6500K ?I have found there is only non K


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is there 6500K ?I have found there is only non K


I have no idea if there's a 6500K, I've never heard of it either... I think he might have meant 6600K? Even with that, a $69 mobo won't fit the bill...

The motherboard, and CPU, will not yield any kind of "Performance" for @ozzy1925

"Budget Components = Budget Performance" - not my quote...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What voltages have you guys seen around 4.2GHz? I'm really hoping my silverstone NT06-pro won't have too many issues with the 6700k. I'm planning on running CLU and delid the chip also...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What voltages have you guys seen around 4.2GHz? I'm really hoping my silverstone NT06-pro won't have too many issues with the 6700k. I'm planning on running CLU and delid the chip also...


Well stock turbo speed is 4.2..so I'm guessing whatever your chips VID is? For mine it's about 1.165v on Adaptive. To be honest I never put in much time in running stock.


----------



## BoredErica

You should be able to find all the Skylake models here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_(microarchitecture)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What voltages have you guys seen around 4.2GHz? I'm really hoping my silverstone NT06-pro won't have too many issues with the 6700k. I'm planning on running CLU and delid the chip also...


Here's mine at idle... http://valid.x86.fr/m4gzjg



Here's what HWiFO reads...



It goes between 0.762v to 1.312v


----------



## Mjolken

I have now managed to get an stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.38v - LLC 5.. Custom x264 settings: 50 loops, 16 threads, normal. (Only did 48 of the 50 loops.. couldnt run it more cause of late to bus otherwise..)

Did an printscreen on the 47th loop. Temps are fine (ambient temp = about 20C.
And the voltages looks rather fine now with the LLC 5 tbh. Going to try 1.37v tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What voltages have you guys seen around 4.2GHz? I'm really hoping my silverstone NT06-pro won't have too many issues with the 6700k. I'm planning on running CLU and delid the chip also...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine at idle... http://valid.x86.fr/m4gzjg
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what HWiFO reads...
> 
> 
> 
> It goes between 0.762v to 1.312v
Click to expand...

Hey thanks! Supposedly even at stock clocks the 6700k should be around 16% faster than my 2500k @ 4.5GHz and 35-45% faster on the multicore side so I'm pretty excited! I'll run a bunch of benchmarks for some before/after....


----------



## Xenozx

just out of curiosity guys, i have a gigabyte board, and i have the ability to set the core multiplier and also the turbo multiplier for each core. When I am overclocking, does it matter that I have disabled turbo, and just set the regular multiplier to 46. Could my overclock results change, if i set the turbo multiplier to 46 instead and leave the regular multiplier alone?

like lets say i had 1 core set to 47, and the other 3 set to 46 46 46. Could this in theory help with benchmarks, where right now i dont appear to be able to run 4.7 on all cores stable with turbo disabled?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys! What board would you recommend for me with a 6700k, maybe overclocking it to 4.4GHz MAX. I've got a SFF build so I'm planning on keeping it around 4.2-4.3GHz.

I'm trying to decide between these two:
http://www.microcenter.com/product/453075/GA-Z170N-WIFI_LGA_1151_mITX_Intel_Motherboard
and
http://www.microcenter.com/product/452369/Z170_Gaming_ITX-AC_LGA_1151_mITX_Intel_Motherboard

Obviously the ASRock is better but not sure its worth it if I'm planning on keeping the 6700k around near stock clocks...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey thanks! Supposedly even at stock clocks the 6700k should be around 16% faster than my 2500k @ 4.5GHz and 35-45% faster on the multicore side so I'm pretty excited! I'll run a bunch of benchmarks for some before/after....


I set the clock & voltage on manual this time...



I think I can lower vcore some more...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys! What board would you recommend for me with a 6700k, maybe overclocking it to 4.4GHz MAX. I've got a SFF build so I'm planning on keeping it around 4.2-4.3GHz.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two:
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/453075/GA-Z170N-WIFI_LGA_1151_mITX_Intel_Motherboard
> and
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/452369/Z170_Gaming_ITX-AC_LGA_1151_mITX_Intel_Motherboard
> 
> Obviously the ASRock is better but not sure its worth it if I'm planning on keeping the 6700k around near stock clocks...


Go with the ASROCK, lots better specs!!

If it were me, I'd go with this... It's the best..









http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-IMPACT/


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I set the clock & voltage on manual this time...
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can lower vcore some more...


I recommend running the 8 hour stress test. I had some stability issues after 5-6 hours of running the stress test, when I thought I had a stable overclock.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I recommend running the 8 hour stress test. I had some stability issues after 5-6 hours of running the stress test, when I thought I had a stable overclock.


Are kiddin' me, man?





















I wouldn't worry, about an OC of 4.2, being stable for 8 hours!! 30 minutes is enough...









This was a mighty OC of 4.2GHz, just to see how low I could get the v-core and Core VID...

Thanks, for making my day!!!


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Are kiddin' me, man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry, about an OC of 4.2, being stable for 8 hours!! 30 minutes is enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a mighty OC of 4.2GHz, just to see how low I could get the v-core and Core VID...
> 
> Thanks, for making my day!!!


Well, it doesn't hurt to leave the stress test running overnight..







That way you know it is 100% stable. Lowering the voltage can cause stability issues, just like overclocking to higher speeds.


----------



## tps3443

I am finally stable! My poor little 6600K has been getting burned to death for the past 3 days testing different overclocks. LOL! Anyways sign me up guys.

I booted at 5.0Ghz with 1.524 Volts and actually, I can game at these speeds, and run firestrike lol. But, I cannot run intel burn test or It just cooks my CPU and instantly hits the thermal thresh hold and shuts down my computer, "CLICK!! Maybe when I finish my custom loop, 5.0 Ghz will be something I can reach.

Anyways I am finally able to get a stable system, with my uncore frequency the same as my core frequency. I am at a thermal limit! 88-90C load. But, that is absolute 100% load, which I am not at that kind of load very much. in Doom 4, and GTA V it sits around 55-60C. Either way! My system is ROCK STABLE!

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/tps3443/media/6600k tps 4.8_zpsvjsgexes.jpg.html

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/tps3443/media/tps3443 6600K qpi_zpssrgc2o7a.jpg.html

Here is a shot at 5Ghz lol


----------



## sivarthcaz

Is there an explanation why CPU idle/load temperatures would go up 4c/8c respectively going from 2133mhz memory to 3200mhz memory?

I'm currently using the XMP profile, but did not notice anything different when manually setting the voltage, timings and frequency. My temps aren't bad by any means, was just curious as to why.

4.7ghz @ 1.4v on full load, offset voltage.


----------



## tps3443

With my CPU I felt like if I could not get 4.8Ghz + it was just not good enough.

I can get it stable at 4,915Mhz but the temps are just to hot! I need to finish this custom loop. Because at 4915 Mhz with 1.450 Volts I am hitting 94-96C which just seems to much for me.

I am willing to take 90C at 100% pegged load @4,815 Mhz. But, that's only because I never hit 100% load with normal usage.

I am just happy It is stable! And does not thermal throttle one bit.

As for XMP if I run it with 3000Mhz memory my CPU averages about 10C higher temps

If I run 2133Mhz XMP disabled my CPU runs 10C cooler.


----------



## nowcontrol

@tps3443 .. You may not be quite as stable as you think. Those IBT runs are using the standard stress level, you really should be aiming to pass the test on your OC with the maximum stress level.


----------



## BoredErica

10 runs on standard is like... <10 minutes? Asking for few hours for IBT for the chart.


----------



## Arctucas

@tps3443,

25 or 30 passes of IBT at Maximum, then post results.


----------



## NiKiZ

Looks good. i5 6600K, 4.8GHz, 1.36 volts. Temps are a bit high though. I configured the radiator fans to be controlled by the water temperature instead of CPU temperature. This raised the temperatures by about 2-4 degrees, but the fans are MUCH quieter. They run at 1200 RPM at full load, instead of 2200 RPM.


----------



## lilchronic

Oh add me please.









http://valid.x86.fr/x6q5zt

JK here is my real submission a few post's back http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/8250_50#post_25399390


----------



## TK421

Is the Z170+K cpu combo able to adjust core and cache voltage independently?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is the Z170+K cpu combo able to adjust core and cache voltage independently?


Yep. Cache voltage can be set as either auto or manual.

Usually its directly under the field for the cache ratio.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Oh add me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x6q5zt
> 
> JK here is my real submission a few post's back http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/8250_50#post_25399390


I have no doubt you will be added, but you may need to just be patient. The OP seems to be dealing with something, & it may take a while to actually update things. I think there was a delay of a few months last time the list was updated. The OP does seem to be good about going through the posts & adding everybody, so don't worry if it doesn't happen immediately.


----------



## Mjolken

It seems I have found my spot for where I cant go lower in voltage on my 4.6Ghz OC.

4.6Ghz @ 1.37v - LLC 5 - No XMP - Ring @ 4.1Ghz (it was on auto for some reason, have been running it on max 4.0 before.)
This crashed after 9 loops (about 1 hour)..

I checked the bsod minidump file with BluwScreenView, Bug check code: 0x00000101
Attached the minidump in a zip file if someone wants to take a look at it.

I guess at this point I'm going to try with the ring, get that higher then 4.0Ghz. Activate XMP to see if it runs. Or does anyone have some other advice?









080516-5140-01.zip 46k .zip file


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> It seems I have found my spot for where I cant go lower in voltage on my 4.6Ghz OC.
> 
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.37v - LLC 5 - No XMP - Ring @ 4.1Ghz (it was on auto for some reason, have been running it on max 4.0 before.)
> This crashed after 9 loops (about 1 hour)..
> 
> I checked the bsod minidump file with BluwScreenView, Bug check code: 0x00000101
> Attached the minidump in a zip file if someone wants to take a look at it.
> 
> I guess at this point I'm going to try with the ring, get that higher then 4.0Ghz. Activate XMP to see if it runs. Or does anyone have some other advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 080516-5140-01.zip 46k .zip file


From my experience, 0x101 means more VCore is needed. Sometimes very little.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is the Z170+K cpu combo able to adjust core and cache voltage independently?


not on any z170 board I've got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Yep. Cache voltage can be set as either auto or manual.
> 
> Usually its directly under the field for the cache ratio.


Really? Which z170 board has separate voltage rails for core and cache??


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not on any z170 board I've got.
> Really? Which z170 board has separate voltage rails for core and cache??


so if you add 25mv to core boost offset you also apply 25mv to cache boost offset?


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> so if you add 25mv to core boost offset you also apply 25mv to cache boost offset?


Core voltage is also cache/uncore voltage


----------



## D13mass

Username: d13mass
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4,5GHz
Cache Frequency: 4,1GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1,380V
Vcore: 1,360 - 1,400 V (1.36 under Load, 1.400 without Load)
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D14
Stability Test: Custom x264, 16 threads, normal, infinite loops - 11 hours
Batch Number: L531B269
Ram Speed: 2800 16-16-16-37
Ram Voltage: 1,2V
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M5
LLC Setting: MSI doesn`t have this setting
Misc Comments: All setup in motherboard is Auto, because when I change any parameters - I see BSOD







It`s my 24/7 profile, the same for 4600 Mhz, but voltage will be 1.44 V.



I have tried to run LinX with 14000 task and 20 steps, but I got BSOD after 4 steps







I suppose it`s not bad, because I don`t have load like doing Linx.

Need to test Prime tomorrow...


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Username: d13mass
> 
> LLC Setting: MSI doesn`t have this setting
> 
> Misc Comments: All setup in motherboard is Auto, because when I change any parameters - I see BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s my 24/7 profile, the same for 4600 Mhz, but voltage will be 1.44 V.


"LLC Setting: MSI doesn`t have this setting"
If you use the Advanced bios, (which is best for overclocking and fine tuning) There should be an area called "DigitALL Power". I could be mistaken but your board does have MSI's OC Essentials with ISL 6388 digitall power ic, OC Engine 2 IC from IDT and Titanium chockes with 6 True phase VRM, doubled to 12 so it's a lot better than some of their other offerings.

Also you are saying "All setup in motherboard is Auto", what does this mean. All bios settings such as V Core are set to auto ? If so this would explain why your board is running so ineffeciently. We know there is always a silicon lottery, but 6700k Skylake cpu's were made to be as consistant as possible and designed to have uncore close to 1/1 ratio with core. While a perfectly even ratio should'nt be expected I would imagine something like 4500/4400MHz should be fairly simple using slighly higher than VID cpu voltage

If you would like me to help you sometime drop me a PM, I can all but guarentee you could be running 4600/4400 at lower volts than you are using now. . . and I'm guessing you could have your ram at 3000MHz with tighter timings with little to no v dram bump or higher with a totally safe 1.35v dram voltage


----------



## D13mass

I don`t see any "DigitALL Power" settings on my motherboard


----------



## Squall13

Hey guys. What could be a reason for getting random BSODs on light/medium load on Adaptive / Offset settings?

I'm just a beginner in overlooking and followed this guide. I got a stable 4.3 @ 1.25 on my 6600k on override settings with all power savings stuff off. Now I'm trying to take advantage of EIST, CStates and the likes, they are fine when on load but I noticed that when coming off from a long IDLE state then doing some light / medium task, I would sometimes get a random x101 BSOD


----------



## GtiJason

@D13mass , yeah I'm not seeing them unless it's under Motherboard settings but its really not too important. If you have a digital multi meter you should set v core voltage to manual and try setting voltages a few times to see what happens under load. Maybe set manual vcore at 1.25v - TEST load volts / set 1.30v - TEST / set 1.35v - TEST / set 1.4v - TEST. Knowing how your vrm acts will be beneficial when it comes time to aim for a relistic daily OC and if your cooling allows another profile for all out benching/ just for fun.

If you are interested in what LLC is or does watch my buddy Buildzoids video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8nFdFpuVBg

General OC intro by Actually Hardcore Overclocking (Buildzoid)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqwJCZ3pl_w

Advanced MSI mainboard OC by Pepinorang, MSI's motherboard developement/Guru

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=146382

If you want we could talk using Mumble or something


----------



## ZaOn3sS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> @D13mass , yeah I'm not seeing them unless it's under Motherboard settings but its really not too important. If you have a digital multi meter you should set v core voltage to manual and try setting voltages a few times to see what happens under load. Maybe set manual vcore at 1.25v - TEST load volts / set 1.30v - TEST / set 1.35v - TEST / set 1.4v - TEST. Knowing how your vrm acts will be beneficial when it comes time to aim for a relistic daily OC and if your cooling allows another profile for all out benching/ just for fun.
> 
> If you are interested in what LLC is or does watch my buddy Buildzoids video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8nFdFpuVBg
> 
> General OC intro by Actually Hardcore Overclocking (Buildzoid)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqwJCZ3pl_w
> 
> Advanced MSI mainboard OC by Pepinorang, MSI's motherboard developement/Guru
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=146382
> 
> If you want we could talk using Mumble or something


Hey good evening there, I have a MSI bios and i'm pretty confused about all the settings that you've mentioned for fine tuning. I would be very interested in your knowledge.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Core voltage is also cache/uncore voltage


hmm, that's weird

on my x99 I can adjust core / cache independently


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hmm, that's weird
> 
> on my x99 I can adjust core / cache independently


This is a skylake overclocking thread


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hmm, that's weird
> 
> on my x99 I can adjust core / cache independently


True X99 Haswell E and Broadwell E are older like their names suggest. When Skylake E drops on X109 or whatever things my be different


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hmm, that's weird
> 
> on my x99 I can adjust core / cache independently


On my Z97 M7F, you could adjust them separately, also....

A few other things have changed with the SkyLake boards. If you run a RAID, all of ports are RAID! Not true on the Z97 boards, they had 2 separate ports not involved in RAID (Asmedia)

There are a few more things, but it's 05:10 rioght now and I'm havdsing difficukuuty tyrpcmimg Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Edge0fsanity

*Username:* Edge0fSanity
*CPU Model:* 6700K SL 4.8 binned
*Base Clock:* 100.63
*Core Multiplier:*49
*Core Frequency:* 4.932ghz
*Cache Frequency:* 4.532ghz
*Vcore in UEFI: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.* 1.430v
*Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.* 1.456v
*FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".* 1ghz
*Cooling Solution:* SL delid+reseal, custom loop 1320mm rad
*Stability Test:* IBT 3 hours

*Batch Number:* Will update with later
*Ram Speed:* 3624 15-15-15-35-2T 32GB 4 DIMMs
*Ram Voltage:* SA-1.266v VCCIO-1.232v vDIMM-1.408v
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Formula
*LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO* 5
*Misc Comments:* Daily settings, IBT 3 hour, x264 100 loop, RB 8 hour, GSAT 2 hour, and Memtest 500% stable


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> @D13mass , yeah I'm not seeing them unless it's under Motherboard settings but its really not too important. If you have a digital multi meter you should set v core voltage to manual and try setting voltages a few times to see what happens under load. Maybe set manual vcore at 1.25v - TEST load volts / set 1.30v - TEST / set 1.35v - TEST / set 1.4v - TEST. Knowing how your vrm acts will be beneficial when it comes time to aim for a relistic daily OC and if your cooling allows another profile for all out benching/ just for fun.
> 
> If you are interested in what LLC is or does watch my buddy Buildzoids video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8nFdFpuVBg
> 
> General OC intro by Actually Hardcore Overclocking (Buildzoid)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqwJCZ3pl_w
> 
> Advanced MSI mainboard OC by Pepinorang, MSI's motherboard developement/Guru
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=146382
> 
> If you want we could talk using Mumble or something


Unfortunately I don`t have multi meter and I don`t know how I can make my OC better.


----------



## rx7racer

*Username*: rx7racer
*CPU Model*: i7 6700
*Base Clock*: 141.5 MHz
*Core Multiplier*: 34
*Core Frequency*: 4.8GHz
*Cache Frequency*: 4.5GHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.435 vcore
*Vcore*: 1.416 vcore
*FCLK*: 566MHz
*Cooling Solution*: water
*Stability Test*: Prime 95 v28.9 3 hr stable 8k min fft and 4096 max fft. IBT 10 passes Max memory usage.

Batch Number: Will have to update, don't have it on hand.
Ram Speed: 3000MHz (16-16-16-36)
Ram Voltage: 1.35 vdimm
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170N-Gaming 5
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: N/A



I think 4.8GHz is all I'm going to be able to squeeze out of this 6700 and current mb. I'm ok with that. WIll post up another screeny once it finishes another IBT 10 pass session since I did't get a screeny of it on the first run.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> On my Z97 M7F, you could adjust them separately, also....
> 
> A few other things have changed with the SkyLake boards. If you run a RAID, all of ports are RAID! Not true on the Z97 boards, they had 2 separate ports not involved in RAID (Asmedia)
> 
> There are a few more things, but it's 05:10 rioght now and I'm havdsing difficukuuty tyrpcmimg Zzzzzzzz


well sure - the architecture is different. And luckily, on z97, asmedia raid suked. Actually - it does as bad on any platform IMO.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> hmm, that's weird
> 
> on my x99 I can adjust core / cache independently


I can adjust them too with 6700k on gigabyte gaming 7 MB, but no point i just leave everything on auto and stick with 4.5 on core, don't need anything more.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I can adjust them too with 6700k on gigabyte gaming 7 MB, but no point i just leave everything on auto and stick with 4.5 on core, don't need anything more.


That's cool. Can you show a screenshot of the BIOS where the cache voltage adjustment is made? I have had many Gigabyte boards but went with Asus this time around, so I don't know what options Gigabyte BIOS has on this platform.
Thanks.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well sure - the architecture is different. And luckily, on z97, asmedia raid suked. Actually - it does as bad on any platform IMO.


Hey Jpmboy, update your GPUPi . The new one uses open cl 2.0 and is way faster woth cuda cores. Your 12sec run should be in the 10's, plus it's kind of hard to keep sticking up for you after multiple rounds of subs. Take care


----------



## HeliXpc

my 6700k is doing 4.7ghz at 1.35V, good chip? did a couple of hours of real bench and aida64 stress tests, played hours of games as well.


----------



## Mjolken

Username: *Mjolkspam*
CPU Model: *i7 6700K*
Base Clock: *100*
Core Multiplier: *46*
Core Frequency: *4.6Ghz*
Cache Frequency: *4.4Ghz*
Vcore in UEFI: *1.38v*
Vcore: *1.384v*
FCLK: *1Ghz*
Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-D15*
Stability Test: *Custom x264, 16 threads, Infinity loops (55+ loops done, about 6+ hours).*

Batch Number: *Sweden.* Don't have the box left.. might be cause I broke it when unpacking!
Ram Speed: *2666Mhz, 16-18-18-35 - 1.200v - DDR4. Using XMP.*
Ram Voltage: *1.200v*
Motherboard: *Asus Z170 Pro Gaming*
LLC Setting: *LLC Level 5*
Misc Comments: *N/A*



Okey.. so this is it I guess. But I do have one question about FCLK, should I have in on Auto (I think default) or change it to 1Ghz manual?
I do ask cause when running the stress test, I see the FCLK go from 1000Mhz down to 999Mhz.. no clue if thats a problem or not









Thanks for the help this far. // Mjolk


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Username: *Mjolkspam
> 
> Batch Number: Sweden. Don't have the box left.. might be cause I broke it when unpacking!
> *


Batch number, is on the die, also...


----------



## Flattervieh

Username:Flattervieh
CPU Model:6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1,365 Adaptive
Vcore: OCCT: 1,423 x264: 1,408
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Kraken X61
Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.2 1 Hour
x264 16T Normal 5 Hours

Batch Number: Malaysia L605F197
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35-2T
Ram Voltage: 1,3530
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: VRM Spreadspectrum Auto, EIST Enabled


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Batch number, is on the die, also...


That wont happen anytime soon









I just had an issue booting my system. I wanted to change my vcore to Adaptive (should I?), at the same time I changed the FCLK to 1Ghz manual instead of being on Auto.
Problem is that I got a few BSOD before I turned them both back to what I had before, then it started normal again.

But the problem seems to be when I'm turning on Adaptive voltage. Used Adaptive voltage and set the Additional Turbo (something like that) to 1.38v, which is my stable voltage I managed with 4.6Ghz.
I read this on Asus own overclocking guide they have, but if it's effective I dont know. But Adaptive sure seems nice instead of voltage always being on the load target?

**EDIT** I tried to up the voltage to 1.4v, did not change anything.. same bsod.

So why on earth do I get the IQRL_Less_Or_Not_Equal BSOD? because I get to low voltage for Adaptive? Should I also add an Offset voltage?
I attached the minidump.

080816-5187-01.zip 27k .zip file


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> That wont happen anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had an issue booting my system. *I wanted to change my vcore to Adaptive (should I?),* at the same time I changed the FCLK to 1Ghz manual instead of being on Auto.
> Problem is that I got a few BSOD before I turned them both back to what I had before, then it started normal again.
> 
> But the problem seems to be when I'm turning on Adaptive voltage. Used Adaptive voltage and set the maximum turbo (something like that) to 1.38v, which is my stable voltage I managed with 4.6Ghz.
> I read this on Asus own overclocking guide they have, but if it's effective I dont know. *But Adaptive sure seems nice instead of voltage always being on the load target?
> *
> So why on earth do I get the IQRL_Less_Or_Not_Equal BSOD? because I get to low voltage for Adaptive?
> I attached the minidump.
> 
> 080816-5187-01.zip 27k .zip file


Adaptive... pours too much voltage into the CPU cores, when stressing!.... Why are you not doing this manually w/ c-states enabled? I'll see if I can post some UEFI screen shots, on your OC specs, a little bit later....


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Adaptive... pours too much voltage into the CPU cores, when stressing!.... Why are you not doing this manually w/ c-states enabled? I'll see if I can post some UEFI screen shots, on your OC specs, a little bit later....


I'm using manual while stress testing. Use of Adaptive while stressing the cpu I know is no go since back when I overclocked my 4670K.
But recommended use was Adaptive when the overclock was done? So the voltage goes down in idle? Which it does not seem to do now?

Current vcore in HWiNFO is 1.376v while idle.

But I'm no pro at this, so I'll trust you







So help would be nice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I can adjust them too with 6700k on gigabyte gaming 7 MB, but no point i just leave everything on auto and stick with 4.5 on core, don't need anything more.


Can you please show a bios screenshot with cache voltage and core voltage adjustable fields?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, update your GPUPi . The new one uses open cl 2.0 and is way faster woth cuda cores. Your 12sec run should be in the 10's, plus it's kind of hard to keep sticking up for you after multiple rounds of subs. Take care


lol - a symptom of doin' too many things. will do. thx.
(and win 7 at some point)


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Actually Auto voltage is better for me for 4.5 since max it uses 1.38 and drops when it doesn't need,
otherwise when i set it to 1.4 it always stay like that...
But that is Gigabyte Gaming 7, not sure if Asus have any problem with that.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> not sure if Asus have any problem with that.


Hello

No problem at all with ASUS boards. Can we please see the screenshot as @Jpmboy asked above?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> *Username:* Edge0fSanity
> *CPU Model:* 6700K SL 4.8 binned
> *Base Clock:* 100.63
> *Core Multiplier:*49
> *Core Frequency:* 4.932ghz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4.532ghz
> *Vcore in UEFI: This is the CPU core voltage value you input into BIOS/UEFI.* 1.430v
> *Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.* 1.456v
> *FCLK: Reminder: In HWinfo, it is "System Agent Clock".* 1ghz
> *Cooling Solution:* SL delid+reseal, custom loop 1320mm rad
> *Stability Test:* IBT 3 hours
> 
> *Batch Number:* Will update with later
> *Ram Speed:* 3624 15-15-15-35-2T 32GB 4 DIMMs
> *Ram Voltage:* SA-1.266v VCCIO-1.232v vDIMM-1.408v
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Formula
> *LLC Setting: If you didn't change default, say AUTO* 5
> *Misc Comments:* Daily settings, IBT 3 hour, x264 100 loop, RB 8 hour, GSAT 2 hour, and Memtest 500% stable


Amazing temperatures for those clocks and voltages, even with a binned CPU.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No problem at all with ASUS boards. Can we please see the screenshot as @Jpmboy asked above?


How to make screenshot in the bios menu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> How to make screenshot in the bios menu?


ASUS board? put a usb stick in any port, post to bios and hit F12 on the necessary bios pages to show the settings in question. Pretty sure it's the same for others. If not, snap a pic with your phone.


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Adaptive... pours too much voltage into the CPU cores, when stressing!.... Why are you not doing this manually w/ c-states enabled? I'll see if I can post some UEFI screen shots, on your OC specs, a little bit later....


Does Cstates still work even in override/fixed voltage? I'm checking my HWINFO logs and I never get voltage drops on override voltage even with Cstates on.

Or maybe I'm monitoring it wrong


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Does Cstates still work even in override/fixed voltage? I'm checking my HWINFO logs and I never get voltage drops on override voltage even with Cstates on.
> 
> Or maybe I'm monitoring it wrong


yes, c-states are available in any OC mode - well at least on ASUS and AsRock boards.
make sure you have EIST enabled and in windows verify that power settings for "balanced" has min proc state = 0%


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, c-states are available in any OC mode - well at least on ASUS and AsRock boards.
> make sure you have EIST enabled and in windows verify that power settings for "balanced" has min proc state = 0%


Thanks for the info. Is there a way to know if the Cstates are kicking in? I'm looking at HWinfo right now and at Override mode, the voltage remains constant


----------



## JourneymanMike

@MjolkenI did a short run of P95 & RealBench u sing H.264 encoding for ten rounds...

First I cleared CMOS - went into BIOS and changed just one setting! I set the multiplier to 46, nothing else was changed...

I got the results, I believe that you are seeking...



And RealBench H.264 encoding



Everything on Auto, except for the multiplier @ 46!


----------



## Lucifer1945

"Cache frequency doesn't matter"

Are you high? It indeed does matter. This "core is king" talk is extremely silly if what you are after is consistent framerates, without extreme variation and low fps valleys. Basically your advice is encouraging high benchmark scores but wildly differing framerates in CPU bound titles. I came from a haswell 4.8ghz where the uncore was essentially garbage 2400 cas 10 uncore 4.2ghz to a skylake 4.6ghz (4.7ghz refuses to be stable) with an uncore of 4.6 and 3333 cas 15 ram. I gave up 200mhz on the cores and some latency, but guess what, even in single threaded performance its still superior, and its blatantly more consistent in its delivery of framerate in crisis 3. Cache frequency absolutely matters, you just need quality ram for it to make any real difference. I was disappointed, I got my CPU delidded and bought if from a binning service to hit 4.7. Indeed it passes aida 64 at 4.7 by 4.7 for 5 hours, but the instruction set isn't being hammered like in crisis 3. Yes I know its spelled differently, that's autocorrect for you. At the end of the day I cant be that upset because it still has a clearly far superior IPC thanks to its memory system. I asked for the memory controller be binned as well, so at least I have a 1:1 ratio for efficiency.


----------



## Happy Harry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> "Cache frequency doesn't matter"
> 
> Are you high? It indeed does matter. This "core is king" talk is extremely silly if what you are after is consistent framerates, without extreme variation and low fps valleys. Basically your advice is encouraging high benchmark scores but wildly differing framerates in CPU bound titles. I came from a haswell 4.8ghz where the uncore was essentially garbage 2400 cas 10 uncore 4.2ghz to a skylake 4.6ghz (4.7ghz refuses to be stable) with an uncore of 4.6 and 3333 cas 15 ram. I gave up 200mhz on the cores and some latency, but guess what, even in single threaded performance its still superior, and its blatantly more consistent in its delivery of framerate in crisis 3. Cache frequency absolutely matters, you just need quality ram for it to make any real difference. I was disappointed, I got my CPU delidded and bought if from a binning service to hit 4.7. Indeed it passes aida 64 at 4.7 by 4.7 for 5 hours, but the instruction set isn't being hammered like in crisis 3. Yes I know its spelled differently, that's autocorrect for you. At the end of the day I cant be that upset because it still has a clearly far superior IPC thanks to its memory system. I asked for the memory controller be binned as well, so at least I have a 1:1 ratio for efficiency.


Well mileage might vary a bit but with an Asus Z170-K altering the cache ratio makes things slower. Not huge amounts but on a very intensive set of Database Calculations it is a fraction of a percent slower using a 1:1 than simply leaving things on Auto.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> "Cache frequency doesn't matter"
> 
> Are you high? It indeed does matter. This "core is king" talk is extremely silly if what you are after is consistent framerates, without extreme variation and low fps valleys. Basically your advice is encouraging high benchmark scores but wildly differing framerates in CPU bound titles. I came from a haswell 4.8ghz where the uncore was essentially garbage 2400 cas 10 uncore 4.2ghz to a skylake 4.6ghz (4.7ghz refuses to be stable) with an uncore of 4.6 and 3333 cas 15 ram. I gave up 200mhz on the cores and some latency, but guess what, even in single threaded performance its still superior, and its blatantly more consistent in its delivery of framerate in crisis 3. Cache frequency absolutely matters, you just need quality ram for it to make any real difference. I was disappointed, I got my CPU delidded and bought if from a binning service to hit 4.7. Indeed it passes aida 64 at 4.7 by 4.7 for 5 hours, but the instruction set isn't being hammered like in crisis 3. Yes I know its spelled differently, that's autocorrect for you. At the end of the day I cant be that upset because it still has a clearly far superior IPC thanks to its memory system. I asked for the memory controller be binned as well, so at least I have a 1:1 ratio for efficiency.


Care to show any data to support these claims?


----------



## rx7racer

Hhhmmm, I read where Cache freq. wasn't as important on Skylake and I do run a lower Cache freq. on my skylake setup. From all the tests I have ran and games played now if cache freq. meant more or as much as it used to it hides itself well.

Yes, cache freq if you're dropping it by GHz could see slightly lower performance but last I toyed with it it took a 1.5GHz slow down in cache freq to essentially equal a 100MHz lower core clock.

I also am using a very low fclk with minor to no impact, my fclk is only 566MHz and I have yet to notice any true performance hit even to min fps.

Core does seem to be king from my experience on skylake.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*
> 
> Core does seem to be king from my experience on skylake.


Ya...

I've been messing with this platform since it came out. I have three 6600 k's and two 6700 k's. Some were delidded and some weren't... running anywhere from stock to 4.9 giggles. The only thing I ever really notice with cache is in certain benchmarks. As far as just turning on my machine and gaming or the other various things I do.

I haven't ever really noticed a difference.

Then again maybe it's just because I don't ever leave a build together long enough to notice (lol).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is there a way to know if the Cstates are kicking in? I'm looking at HWinfo right now and at Override mode, the voltage remains constant


make sure at least C1E is enabled and if you want very low voltage (eg, parked cores) enable all the highest c-states. Why not just use adaptive voltgae?


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @MjolkenI did a short run of P95 & RealBench u sing H.264 encoding for ten rounds...
> 
> First I cleared CMOS - went into BIOS and changed just one setting! I set the multiplier to 46, nothing else was changed...
> 
> I got the results, I believe that you are seeking...
> 
> Everything on Auto, except for the multiplier @ 46!


I don't get it? So whats the point in setting the voltage manualy when you can just use Auto and it works?
And no, it was not Auto I was after.. I wanted the voltage to be Adaptive so it goes down while not under load. But still wanted the voltage of 1.38v as thats the minimum I can use.

Guide says set the voltage to w/e needed for an stable overclock, which I did, 1.38v (vcore in HWiNFO = 1.376v minimum & 1.392v maximum).
But.. 1.376v is a little high for idle tbh, so I wanted it to be "adaptive". So I tried that, didnt work (worked with 4670K I had).

So what should I do to get an "adaptive" voltage? Setting it on Auto seems wrong..
And as it doesnt seem to work when using Adaptive voltage instead of Manual, I don't know what to do. I only get the "IRQL_Less_Or_Not_Equal" BSOD when booting with adaptive voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> "Cache frequency doesn't matter"
> 
> Cache frequency absolutely matters.


Please provide evidence of cache frequency having an effect on frame times. Even in CPU bound scenarios, I haven't noticed cache frequency making any difference.


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> make sure at least C1E is enabled and if you want very low voltage (eg, parked cores) enable all the highest c-states.


Ok I'm going to try that. Can HWInfo show that I'm actually entering that parker cores states? I think I've seen my HWInfo show a minimum of 0v before but I assumed it was a bug because when I checked my log, it only occurred at 1 instance

Regarding c-states, my MSI board seems confusing compared to ASUS boards posted here. Should have poured in a couple more hours on research on mobos before buying. I think mine only allows one C-states at a time Here's my mobo settings.

Would selecting C8 be enough or just put it on auto?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why not just use adaptive voltgae?


That's actually my end goal but I'm having problems on it and I'm having a hard time getting some help. I posted my issue on this thread a couple of pages back. Maybe you can assist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Hey guys. What could be a reason for getting random BSODs on light/medium load on Adaptive / Offset settings?
> 
> I'm just a beginner in overlooking and followed this guide. I got a stable 4.3 @ 1.25 on my 6600k on override settings with all power savings stuff off. Now I'm trying to take advantage of EIST, CStates and the likes, they are fine when on load but I noticed that when coming off from a long IDLE state then doing some light / medium task, I would sometimes get a random x101 BSOD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Ok I'm going to try that. Can HWInfo show that I'm actually entering that parker cores states? I think I've seen my HWInfo show a minimum of 0v before but I assumed it was a bug because when I checked my log, it only occurred at 1 instance
> 
> Regarding c-states, my MSI board seems confusing compared to ASUS boards posted here. Should have poured in a couple more hours on research on mobos before buying. I think mine only allows one C-states at a time Here's my mobo settings.
> 
> Would selecting C8 be enough or just put it on auto?
> That's actually my end goal but I'm having problems on it and I'm having a hard time getting some help. I posted my issue on this thread a couple of pages back. Maybe you can assist.


select c7 or c8 c-state as the c-state limit. Also remember, parked cores is not something you want to happen if you are a hardcore gamer. For normal 2D work, parking cores is not that big of a deal. C-states are a bit misleading.. the voltage drop is only because of core idle/park, the active core(s) will still receive the override voltage you set in bios. either use offset or adaptive. and with adaptive, c-states are best left disabled.









not sure I can help much with that MSI bios, maybe others here can chime in on Adaptive voltage with MSI.


----------



## Atexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I tried MX paste when delidding, and temperatures didn't change. With liquid ultra, 15C drop. I promise you, you'll see much better results with a liquid metal. Most everyone uses CLU when delidding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> Gelid is good compound too, and non conductive and easy to clean up. may be another option for you.
> 
> One other thing, is its possible your pump isnt working great on your cooler. if you can try a different cooler might be worth it to see if you see a difference.
> 
> with pumps, the water that gets warm, has to be pumped away, and new cooler water must take its place, if the pump is struggling, maybe that could be the cause? If you have the pump plugged into a fan header on your motherboard, make sure in the bios, you have that fan header set to FULL SPEED, and not normal / or temp based, cause maybe it will cut power to your pump?
> 
> i had an issue where my pump wasnt pumping at all, and my temps would start low, and slowly work their way up to 100c ouch!


Today I received Coolaboratory Liquid Pro and I applied it directly between core and IHS. Between IHS and radiator (Kraken X61) I set again Arctic mx-2 (sometimes I pull off coler to clean my PC and I want to have serials number and processor name visible, with CLP it would be difficult).

I raised slighty my Vcore to 1.28 and made a 30m test in IBT. Result?
Before: 78°C
After: 58°C on hottest core (average 53-54°C oduring streesing in IBT)

I think if I would apply CLP between EK and IHS aI could drop +-5°C too.
So... now we can overclock


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> Today I received Coolaboratory Liquid Pro and I applied it directly between core and IHS. Between IHS and radiator (Kraken X61) I set again Arctic mx-2 (sometimes I pull off coler to clean my PC and I want to have serials number and processor name visible, with CLP it would be difficult).
> 
> I raised slighty my Vcore to 1.28 and made a 30m test in IBT. Result?
> Before: 78°C
> After: 58°C on hottest core (average 53-54°C oduring streesing in IBT)
> 
> I think if I would apply CLP between EK and IHS aI could drop +-5°C too.
> So... now we can overclock


Told you so!


----------



## FUZZFrrek

I have a question about my PC. I have a 6700k clocked at 4.6 at 1.32v with 16GB RAM at 3000 manual speed (no XMP profile). It is stable in IBT for many hours. When I try to put it at 4.7, at whatever voltage, my PC hang or crash with whea and watchdog error.

Is there something I am missing here?

My board is a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 5, LLC at high. Btw, my temps never reaches above 70C with a Corsair H110i GTX. Also, my Uncore is set to 40. If I set it higher, my PC will have some difficulty to boot...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> I have a question about my PC. I have a 6700k clocked at 4.6 at 1.32v with 16GB RAM at 3000 manual speed (no XMP profile). It is stable in IBT for many hours. When I try to put it at 4.7, at whatever voltage, my PC hang or crash with whea and watchdog error.
> 
> Is there something I am missing here?
> 
> My board is a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 5, LLC at high. Btw, my temps never reaches above 70C with a Corsair H110i GTX. Also, my Uncore is set to 40. If I set it higher, my PC will have some difficulty to boot...


figure each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, so on a 6700K increasing frm 46 to 47 multiplier will be somewhere around +40mV over what was stable at 46. And.. ibt is pretty useless for stability testing. Thermal management - yes, current peak, yes... but not as a processor logic test. Use x264, handbrake, or OCCT if you like high temperatures.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> figure each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, so on a 6700K increasing frm 46 to 47 multiplier will be somewhere around +40mV over what was stable at 46. And.. ibt is pretty useless for stability testing. Thermal management - yes, current peak, yes... but not as a processor logic test. Use x264, handbrake, or OCCT if you like high temperatures.


I tried but as soon as I reach 1.38 v, my PC hangs or crash. At 1.36 it is not stable enough. I am kinda stuck here...

At least it is a good OC with low Temps!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> I tried but as soon as I reach 1.38 v, my PC hangs or crash. At 1.36 it is not stable enough. I am kinda stuck here...
> 
> At least it is a good OC with low Temps!


You probably just hit the voltage wall on your chip, where the voltage requirements just go exponential. Not every chip can do 4.7 at low volts.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> figure each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, so on a 6700K increasing frm 46 to 47 multiplier will be somewhere around +40mV over what was stable at 46. And.. ibt is pretty useless for stability testing. Thermal management - yes, current peak, yes... but not as a processor logic test. Use x264, handbrake, or OCCT if you like high temperatures.


OK then in OCCT, is there a way to know what when wrong when the test fails? When an error is detected?


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> select c7 or c8 c-state as the c-state limit. Also remember, parked cores is not something you want to happen if you are a hardcore gamer. For normal 2D work, parking cores is not that big of a deal. C-states are a bit misleading.. the voltage drop is only because of core idle/park, the active core(s) will still receive the override voltage you set in bios. either use offset or adaptive. and with adaptive, c-states are best left disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I can help much with that MSI bios, maybe others here can chime in on Adaptive voltage with MSI.


Man thanks a lot for the information. I learned a lot. Why is parking cores not recommended if I'm gaming most of the time? And why is combining adaptive and CStates NOT a good idea? Most of the plebbit posts I've seen say that enabling ALL of those at any combination is fine


----------



## Atexor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> figure each 100MHz cost ~ 10mV per core, so on a 6700K increasing frm 46 to 47 multiplier will be somewhere around +40mV over what was stable at 46. And.. ibt is pretty useless for stability testing. Thermal management - yes, current peak, yes... but not as a processor logic test. Use x264, handbrake, or OCCT if you like high temperatures.


I like IBT because it gives me the highest temperatures (and without enablind "Xtreme mode" - right click on "Start" to enable). Prime was +-3°C lower and OCCT anoither -3°C lower. I found stable processor with multiplier x42 at 1,28V (1h Prime and 10 runs with 14gb ram IBT) but before dropping down temps with CLP.. Maybe with cooler CPU I cna drop voltage a bit more. Didn't check yet.

What is this x264? I heard multiple times about that stressing method (encdoing video?) but never found that "program" or method how to use it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Man thanks a lot for the information. I learned a lot. Why is parking cores not recommended if I'm gaming most of the time? And why is combining adaptive and CStates NOT a good idea? Most of the plebbit posts I've seen say that enabling ALL of those at any combination is fine


With adaptive and all c-states enabled, the voltage can drop so low that core waking can be slow or cause a system hang when a load demand cannot be met quick enough. Core parking will cause stuttering... the park-wake cycle is pretty inefficient especially when you are setting pretty high overclock. Plus, I'm not sure why one would want to park cores on an overclocked rig? If it is to save power, then use adaptive; the cpu will idle at less than 20W (vs 40W in manual override)... the cpu is probably the lowest power draw in a new(er) rig. Best way to reduce the voltage to the CPU and save power is to either sleep th erig, or better yet, shut down (which is good to do anyway especially after a gaming session - flush out the junk in cache and pagefile).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atexor*
> 
> I like IBT because it gives me the highest temperatures (and without enablind "Xtreme mode" - right click on "Start" to enable). Prime was +-3°C lower and OCCT anoither -3°C lower. I found stable processor with multiplier x42 at 1,28V (1h Prime and 10 runs with 14gb ram IBT) but before dropping down temps with CLP.. Maybe with cooler CPU I cna drop voltage a bit more. Didn't check yet.
> 
> What is this x264? I heard multiple times about that stressing method (encdoing video?) but never found that "program" or method how to use it.


Yep, IBT tests the thermal limits of your cooling solution, and most IBT failures are temp related and not "problem-solving" related. It really is something from the cretaceous period. Too many folks confuse heat generated withg the "toughness" of a stress test. You can cook a CPU by simply hammering the FPU with AVX or FMA3, never really testing the rest of the architecture. Link to x164 stability test: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA
or read post #1 in this thread - dark-wizzie did a great job!

Best thing to do is mix the testing strategy: Realbench, x264 (or 265), AID64 cache stress, and HCi Memtest. Punishing a cpu with p95 is just not smart IMO.


----------



## Lucifer1945

Ok I will when I finish downloading, optimizing the OS, and make a proper image back up to prevent silent data corruption for my OCing adventures. It runs really cool. Might toy with sub 1.5volts to see if I can get 4.7 actually stable. The cache frequency is also the MEMORY CONTROLLER frequency. Remember how people in the haswell days were saying past 2133mhz ram didnt make hardly any difference? Heres why. Almost no one overclocks the memory controller. Stock 4ghz can saturate 2000mhz dual channel bandwidth, after which is extremely diminishing returns. None of this has changed with DDR4, hence why in skylake they upgraded the memory controller. It can reliably match the core frequency which at a 1:1 ratio is efficient. Its the same reason the PS3 cell processors matched its system ram at 3200mhz. The synchronization is ideal for efficiency per clock. With limited console peasant hardware (and that iteration of cell was actually pretty powerful for what it was despite only having 6 cores to play with) getting the most out of what you had was important. If you do the math, 4.8ghz uncore will saturate 2400mhz ram. As you can imagine the scaling isnt so great with DDR4, but its like trying to fit a aircraft carrier through a garden hose when you underclock the memory controller and add say 3733mhz ram which I have lying around. Dont have a delux form asus to run it sadly. Its bottlenecking hard. In what situations does it matter? Well, not many games use more than 8 threads. The more load the CPU is under, the more obvious it is. the multithreading performance compared to my haswell despite having a 200mhz core deficit obviously spanning all full fledged and logical cores is 12% better in CPU-Z. Thats OC vs OC in the same OS. It has very little to do with the skylake architecture improvements on die, beyond the memory controller and the fact it can actually use the DDR4 bandwidth. Im willing to bet what people benchmark and come to their conclusions doesnt even use all 8 threads, and on top of it, the program is context switching their cache, and using logical cores at near random in place of what should be full on cores. Its why people disable hyperthreading in some games to get more performance. Its because they dont know what process lasso is, and they arent putting the logical cores to work on background OS stuff instead of getting in the way. Professional reviewers with 8 core i7s dont even know this and they run 8 threaded apps. Its like having a v8 but running on 6 cylinders because of ignorance. In crysis 3 (needs timer resolution, and process lasso) I was CPU bound at high resolution. Yes, high resolution the CPU was the limiting factor. My graphics cards with overclocks were sitting around with a thumb up their ass waiting around on the 4.8ghz haswell at 3k. The reason is AMDs DX11 driver is almost single threaded in how it interfaces with the GPU. Its the bottleneck in my build, and its caused by the API. Skylake despite having a pretty significant drop in clock on the core still makes a 6% gain in single threaded performance. You simply cant point to the architecture changes or the ram alone. The memory controller is playing a role in the ram becoming a relevant addition to the equation.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/3sm46y/we_should_really_get_amd_to_multithreaded_their/

I also own a GTX 980M. Its pretty obvious the DX11 driver is using 2 threads to talk to the GPU and its a much weaker CPU. As such I requested a special binned chip to compensate for this, and I can tell you memory controller speed makes a reasonable difference under certain circumstances, recap, fast ram, multithreading, or CPU bottleneck period. Framerates are more consistent in where they dip. I know we read online over and over high resolution is GPU bound territory. Thats because most people dont have extremely powerful graphics cards maxing out the lameness of DX11.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> *Stock 4ghz can saturate 2000mhz dual channel bandwidth*, after which is extremely diminishing returns. None of this has changed with DDR4, hence why in skylake they upgraded the memory controller. It can reliably match the core frequency which at a 1:1 ratio is efficient. Its the same reason the PS3 cell processors matched its system ram at 3200mhz. The synchronization is ideal for efficiency per clock. With limited console peasant hardware (and that iteration of cell was actually pretty powerful for what it was despite only having 6 cores to play with) getting the most out of what you had was important. If you do the math, *4.8ghz uncore will saturate 2400mhz ram*.


But _where_ are you getting these numbers? I don't see how anything about the PS3 is relevant to the Z87/Z97/Z170 platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> *It can reliably match the core frequency which at a 1:1 ratio is efficient.*


This just sounds like OCD to me, there's nothing particularly special about having a 1:1 cache/core ratio.


----------



## Lucifer1945

"But using hyperthreading makes no sense in the sense that anybody that does chess generally does not benefit from hyperthreading and the inflated score is a misleading score."
-Darkwizzie

Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568025/dglee-retail-skylake-i7-6700k-reviewed-finally/470

You should check out process lasso. Its for servers, but also good for games. Try it out. Alien isolation for example with hyperthreading is slower. Making the change im talking about on my weaker 3.5ghz notebook i7 is noticeable/measurable. Tragically a fixed benchmark isnt in existence to have absolute parity run to run. Thats because the game by default is going to split the load across 8 cores, but if you were to max out the CPU magically, you would see on all 8 threads 50%. Think about that a second.. Logical cores are about 30% the performance of full cores. Thats being generous. Disabling hyperthreading means the game will now not use only full cores instead of swapping between those and logical ones. The fact it cant truly use all of the CPU, let alone efficiently (context switching) means you want to optimize what the game is using. Disabling hyperthreading is inferior to simply using a program to force the game only to full cores and leaving the logical cores to do background stuff. In fact, if you have gay sound peripherals like realtek for example, you can put the drivers for that on logical cores at no hit to performance to computing sound in titles like this. The windows thread scheduler isnt an extremely competent A.I. and you cant count on developers to do a good job with it, though Ive seen this happen on doom with FX processors which share cache, so it makes sense they would automate that as those CPUs perform, ermmmm, not so well. 4 threaded application, so an 8 core FX this makes sense. Means each core has basically more free reign over its cache. Obviously not total, as stuff is being done on other threads not used by game, sharing the cache pool. It has many uses. Now you know.


----------



## Lucifer1945

Even linus talked about he magical 1:1 ratio in one of his videos. I would have to dig to find it. Its common sense man. The concept pertains somewhat to g sync monitors or freesync. Synchrony, on key, the cycle clicks on time with one another and it doesnt have to wait for the next refresh to continue working. Obviously there is no "performance" scaling beyond the refresh rate, but its a similar concept, along with ultrapolling with certain peripherals. It ranges from 125, 500, and 1000 because its not updating in perfect sync with the monitor refresh rate. Look at ram timings, its orderly, one part does its thing, then WAITS on another series of things. If its synchronized like ASYNCHRONOUS compute in DX12 on radeon GCNs its more efficient period. Nvidia doesnt truly have this feature. Load balancing preemption is still a serial.. or, one at a time method. They went this way so they didnt have to give up DX11 performance. Pascal is faking it, false advertising, like the GTX 970. Its not OCD, the PS3 was designed the way it was on purpose. So that it got the most out of what it was, like I originally posted. Its not hard to grasp. It was just an example, and why its a good idea to match it when it makes sense, like with skylake where its actually possible without compromising on the core depending on the chip in question. On haswell this was simply impossible. The screenshots of 4.7 uncore unicorn chips, I would love to see how stable they actually were.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> Even linus talked about he magical 1:1 ratio in one of his videos. I would have to dig to find it. Its common sense man. The concept pertains somewhat to g sync monitors or freesync. Synchrony, on key, the cycle clicks on time with one another and it doesnt have to wait for the next refresh to continue working. Obviously there is no "performance" scaling beyond the refresh rate, but its a similar concept, along with ultrapolling with certain peripherals. It ranges from 125, 500, and 1000 because its not updating in perfect sync with the monitor refresh rate. Look at ram timings, its orderly, one part does its thing, then WAITS on another series of things. If its synchronized like ASYNCHRONOUS compute in DX12 on radeon GCNs its more efficient period. Nvidia doesnt truly have this feature. Load balancing preemption is still a serial.. or, one at a time method. They went this way so they didnt have to give up DX11 performance. Pascal is faking it, false advertising, like the GTX 970. Its not OCD, the PS3 was designed the way it was on purpose. So that it got the most out of what it was, like I originally posted. Its not hard to grasp. It was just an example, and why its a good idea to match it when it makes sense, like with skylake where its actually possible without compromising on the core depending on the chip in question. On haswell this was simply impossible. The screenshots of 4.7 uncore unicorn chips, I would love to see how stable they actually were.


I wouldn't take every word Linus says as gospel. I've caught him out a few times but no one is perfect.

I remember with the NForce 2, if you ran the ram synchronously with your fsb, it would yield better performance than if you ran the ram at faster speeds, but apart from that example I've not come across anything that behaves the same way, including other mobo's from the same generation.

You don't really know how much work each mhz can handle for each part of the chip. Only the engineers do.

I think of it more like a series of pipes. So long as the pipe is wide enough to hand the flow, the mhz figures can be asynchronous.

For instance a memory controller may only need half the mhz to cope with double the workload a CPU can feed it, it depends more on the circuits and chip design inside.


----------



## Lucifer1945

Yeah. Hes said that when you run out of vram it goes to the hard disk TWICE. Hes blatantly trolling, but what hes saying about the ratio makes sense logically.


----------



## Lucifer1945

"I think of it more like a series of pipes. So long as the pipe is wide enough to hand the flow, the mhz figures can be asynchronous."

Exactly. When I wake up tomorrow ill set it up and run benchmarks with underclocked uncore, everything else identical in various apps, then stock uncore, then what im aiming for. Wish I had a haswell to do apple to apple comparisons. I could run everything the same clock and to the extent possible, the same latency and bandwidth on the ram if I get creative. Tertiary timings however..... not so much. Would give an idea of what the architecture changes are actually doing, but again, cant run ram exactly the same. The point is its going to be more mickey mouse than the uncore being wildly higher than stock let alone under stock with decent ram in key applications, and ones experiencing the most horrendous bottlenecks. Its obvious to me, why despite 200mhz inferior core frequency skylake wrecks a 4.8ghz haswell with uncore mildly overclocked to its max. Its not just the DDR3 to DDR4 difference, in fact, the latency advantage goes to haswell, but that bandwidth of the DDR4 is essentially worthless if you underclock the memory controller. Might as well run cheap DDR3L on some lame motherboard at that point.

"For instance a memory controller may only need half the mhz to cope with double the workload a CPU can feed it, it depends more on the circuits and chip design inside."

I read somewhere how the non enthusiast line chips function. The quad channel memory controllers im sure handle it differently.


----------



## Happy Harry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> "But using hyperthreading makes no sense in the sense that anybody that does chess generally does not benefit from hyperthreading and the inflated score is a misleading score."
> -Darkwizzie
> 
> Source:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568025/dglee-retail-skylake-i7-6700k-reviewed-finally/470
> 
> You should check out process lasso..


Excellent little tip. Way back when there was a way of forcing cores to bind to particular process's - cant remember how to do it now - and this does similar things and a whole lot more.

Having said that it seems for my main application Windows/The Asus Microcode does as good a job as Lasso because the speed is absolutely the same regardless of what priorities I set in Lasso. But this is not gaming. This is applications which for the most part are single threaded and if Windows/The Micro Code allocate a full core and full priority Lasso cant do any better and that seems to be what happens anyway. Cute utility though.

HH


----------



## Lucifer1945

What is sleep anywho.... im so dead. Yeah, on single threaded applications its essentially worthless.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> But _where_ are you getting these numbers? I don't see how anything about the PS3 is relevant to the Z87/Z97/Z170 platform.
> This just sounds like OCD to me, there's nothing particularly special about having a 1:1 cache/core ratio.


Best to not enable him, some very imaginative posting going on


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> I have a question about my PC. I have a 6700k clocked at 4.6 at 1.32v with 16GB RAM at 3000 manual speed (no XMP profile). It is stable in IBT for many hours. When I try to put it at 4.7, at whatever voltage, my PC hang or crash with whea and watchdog error.
> 
> Is there something I am missing here?
> 
> My board is a Gigabyte Z170x Gaming 5, LLC at high. Btw, my temps never reaches above 70C with a Corsair H110i GTX. Also, my Uncore is set to 40. If I set it higher, my PC will have some difficulty to boot...


I have a gigabyte board too, the gaming 7, i assume mostly the same as yours. I had a really hard time getting to 3.7ghz. If i set my vcore to 1.45v 3.7ghz is stable. Unfortunately at that voltage, my temps do hit the 90's when running prime 95 max cpu temp test. When gaming it almsot never went over 80c, but still too hot for my liking.

I dropped down to 1.4v, and temp wise, it stays under 90c when running prime 95. so I think i will stay here, when doing other benchmarks and stuff, usually hottest core tops out at 85 which i am fine with. gaming averages around 70c.

I was running 4.6ghz for the longest, at 1.38. I upped to 1.40, and started playing with the bclk. I found that i can run 4.649mhz at 1.4v stable, without watchdog errors and stuff, 4.681 ghz was unstable the last time i played with it, so I think for 1.4v my CPU max is the 4.65. I am happy with this, I would love to see 4.7, but at the end of the day, what is that 50mhz really going to do, when the extra heat and temps and CPU degredation required isnt worth the cost.

i7 6700k
Gigabyte z170 gaming 7
4.649ghz
1.4v
3500mhz ram speed 16-18-18-18-38 1t

ill put some screenshots / validation info up soon, as its my final overclock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Best to not enable him, some very imaginative posting going on


... a beautiful mind.


----------



## tashcz

Hello guys,

On Intel, specificly 6700K, do you have to turn the power-saving options when overclocking to get better results? I come from AMD where you needed to disable all of them in order to get a good OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> On Intel, specificly 6700K, do you have to turn the power-saving options when overclocking to get better results? I come from AMD where you needed to disable all of them in order to get a good OC.


if you mean turn them off, then yes.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you mean turn them off, then yes.


Yeah, sorry, forgot the "off" word







Thing is I'm switching from a heavily OC'd 8 core AMD and my problem is mostly it produces a bunch of heat while idle. The VRM gets too hot and the ambient in my room changes quickly from 25c to 30c in half an hour doing nothing. Also the CPU gets a bit hot but nothing special, my stress tests put out a max of 50-51c with a CM Nepton 240m.

What I'm worried about is that Skylake will do the same. If I disable the power saving options on my AMD mobo, everything gets too hot even if it's idling. It just heats up the room, since the VRMs give the CPU 1.53V constantly and keep getting hotter and hotter even though load is 0-3%.

Do you guys leave your oc'd skylakes on the max voltage needed for overclock or you use some settings to drop the frequency and vcore down while it's not being used? And again, my biggest concern, does the room get hot if you leave it idling?









Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, sorry, forgot the "off" word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is I'm switching from a heavily OC'd 8 core AMD and my problem is mostly it produces a bunch of heat while idle. The VRM gets too hot and the ambient in my room changes quickly from 25c to 30c in half an hour doing nothing. Also the CPU gets a bit hot but nothing special, my stress tests put out a max of 50-51c with a CM Nepton 240m.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that Skylake will do the same. If I disable the power saving options on my AMD mobo, everything gets too hot even if it's idling. It just heats up the room, since the VRMs give the CPU 1.53V constantly and keep getting hotter and hotter even though load is 0-3%.
> 
> Do you guys leave your oc'd skylakes on the max voltage needed for overclock or you use some settings to drop the frequency and vcore down while it's not being used? And again, my biggest concern, does the room get hot if you leave it idling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


if you keep EIST (Speed step) enabled and use adaptive voltage control - the system will idle at 800MHz and less than 1V (which works out to ~ 20W or less on the cpu)./ If you use maunal override and disable SVID, then enable c-states with a limit of at least c6. the cores will park and idle voltage will drop to about the same value. for comparison, disabling c-states results in an idle power of only 40W. TYhe 8 core AMD processors are fire-breathers, so the move to intel will be a "cool" one for ya.


----------



## Flattervieh

I have a problem. I want to set my BCLK to 125. I already changed the Cache, Core, DRAM and FCLK Multiplier, changed the PLL Bandwith to Level 6 (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger) and i changed the Standby Voltage to 1.25 Volts. I cant get it stable, windows boots into a bluescreen and my bios even freezes sometimes. Do i have to change any other voltages? i mean 125 isnt that far from 100.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> I have a problem. I want to set my BCLK to 125. I already changed the Cache, Core, DRAM and FCLK Multiplier, changed the PLL Bandwith to Level 6 (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger) and i changed the Standby Voltage to 1.25 Volts. I cant get it stable, windows boots into a bluescreen and my bios even freezes sometimes. Do i have to change any other voltages? i mean 125 isnt that far from 100.


Welcome to the forum! FYI, 125BCLK is WAYYYY too far from 100... heck people get unstable at 104... DON'T overclock using the BCLK when you can just use the multiplier...


----------



## Flattervieh

I know, i managed to get 4.7ghz with 100 x 47 and i got it stable at 4.75 with 95 x 50. but since i dont like that funny numbers for my dram and cache, which i get with 95 bclk, i wanted to try 125.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Welcome to the forum! FYI, 125BCLK is WAYYYY too far from 100... heck people get unstable at 104... DON'T overclock using the BCLK when you can just use the multiplier...


Pretty much. Very minor BCLK changes can be ok on Skylake. If I had better cooling (or if mine was delidded) I think could get 4.725 GHz (105 x 45) on my 6700k, but mine is a voltage hungry beast. It's not the LGA 775 days anymore where the best bet was to not even bother with multiplier changes on the unlocked CPUs.


----------



## Arctucas

I was using IBT as my stability test, but after reading Jpmboy's comment, I did run of x264, 8½ hours:








.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> I have a problem. I want to set my BCLK to 125. I already changed the Cache, Core, DRAM and FCLK Multiplier, changed the PLL Bandwith to Level 6 (Asus Maximus VIII Ranger) and i changed the Standby Voltage to 1.25 Volts. I cant get it stable, windows boots into a bluescreen and my bios even freezes sometimes. Do i have to change any other voltages? i mean 125 isnt that far from 100.


what multipliers for core and cache? 36x?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Welcome to the forum! FYI, 125BCLK is WAYYYY too far from 100... heck people get unstable at 104... DON'T overclock using the BCLK when you can just use the multiplier...


skylake uncoupled the bus clock from the cpu clock, I run a z170/6700K and a 6600K at 200 BCLK routinely (as posted it here before) 24x200. the memory multiplier is the same as 100. B-clock on z170/skylake has no effect on the PEG/DMI (which is what you are actually thinking of).









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you keep EIST (Speed step) enabled and use adaptive voltage control - the system will idle at 800MHz and less than 1V (which works out to ~ 20W or less on the cpu)./ If you use maunal override and disable SVID, then enable c-states with a limit of at least c6. the cores will park and idle voltage will drop to about the same value. for comparison, disabling c-states results in an idle power of only 40W. TYhe 8 core AMD processors are fire-breathers, so the move to intel will be a "cool" one for ya.


Thanks a bunch. Something I'd like to do is just to underclock and undervolt while not under load, but don't make the cores parked since I have a bad experience with that - could slow down the pc quite a bit.

Does adaptive voltage control affect CPU performance? More exactly, if I set the CPU to idle at somewhere around 1.5-2GHz and ~1V, when the benchmarks start loading the CPU out, will I see any decrease in performance in difference of not using any power saving options?

I know this is quite a lot of questions for someone not yet owning Skylake but I'd just like to know what to expect.

Also, I don't know how many of you use ROG boards, I was planning on buying the Maximus VIII Hero and getting the front panel base which has an OC button. As far as I know it does the same as the OC button on the mobo itself. You can predefine voltage and frequency settings as profiles and store up to 3 of them. Is it smart to use that?


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what multipliers for core and cache? 36x?


32x, just to be supersafe.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Does adaptive voltage control affect CPU performance? More exactly, if I set the CPU to idle at somewhere around 1.5-2GHz and ~1V, when the benchmarks start loading the CPU out, will I see any decrease in performance in difference of not using any power saving options?


Everything that I've submitted to hwbot.org has been run on adaptive voltage with all power savings enabled, and i could not manage to do any better with manual voltage on any of them.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Everything that I've submitted to hwbot.org has been run on adaptive voltage with all power savings enabled, and i could not manage to do any better with manual voltage on any of them.


Wow, nice. That makes a whole world of difference from AMD. Power saving options on FX chips can decrease performance anywhere from 10% to 50%. I wouldn't mind that if it didn't get the ambient temp up by 5c (to 30c when it's 27c outside) just while downloading something via browser and no tabs open. I've never paid much attention to heat and efficency, I was all about more speed and like "hell, I can cool that down if it gets too hot" but after years it just gets uncomfortable. By the way, do you have any benchmark results you can post/point me to?

To tell my other part of the story, my main 990FX board died and had to use the old 970 one, and I can OC pretty well with it but it really gets the room hot which as I stated started to annoy me. Now I'm thinking whether to spend another 100EUR and buy a decent OC mobo for the FX8320 or stick with this for a few months, hope earlier than new year, and keep that money for the Z170/6700K combo. I'm in love with the Z170 Hero VIII.

So all in all, just wanted to see if Intel has issues like AMD while using the maximum potential of the board with excecive heat.

By the way, a little bump, I'd still like to know if the "OC" button on the ROG boards does it's job nicely to disable/enable OC when (not) needed or that's something like in-windows overclocking and not something to be excited about.

Thanks a lot guys, you cleared up a lot of things on my mind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Something I'd like to do is just to underclock and undervolt while not under load, but don't make the cores parked since I have a bad experience with that - could slow down the pc quite a bit.
> 
> Does adaptive voltage control affect CPU performance? More exactly, if I set the CPU to idle at somewhere around 1.5-2GHz and ~1V, when the benchmarks start loading the CPU out, will I see any decrease in performance in difference of not using any power saving options?
> 
> *I know this is quite a lot of questions for someone not yet owning Skylake* but I'd just like to know what to expect.
> 
> Also, I don't know how many of you use ROG boards, I was planning on buying the Maximus VIII Hero and getting the front panel base which has an OC button. As far as I know it does the same as the OC button on the mobo itself. You can predefine voltage and frequency settings as profiles and store up to 3 of them. Is it smart to use that?


erm... no negative impact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> 32x, just to be supersafe.


would really need to see bios settings to help further. 32x125 is stock freq , so you got something else set incorrectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Everything that I've submitted to hwbot.org has been run on adaptive voltage with all power savings enabled, and i could not manage to do any better with manual voltage on any of them.


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Wow, nice. That makes a whole world of difference from AMD. Power saving options on FX chips can decrease performance anywhere from 10% to 50%. I wouldn't mind that if it didn't get the ambient temp up by 5c (to 30c when it's 27c outside) just while downloading something via browser and no tabs open. I've never paid much attention to heat and efficency, I was all about more speed and like "hell, I can cool that down if it gets too hot" but after years it just gets uncomfortable. By the way, do you have any benchmark results you can post/point me to?
> 
> To tell my other part of the story, my main 990FX board died and had to use the old 970 one, and I can OC pretty well with it but it really gets the room hot which as I stated started to annoy me. Now I'm thinking whether to spend another 100EUR and buy a decent OC mobo for the FX8320 or stick with this for a few months, hope earlier than new year, and keep that money for the Z170/6700K combo. I'm in love with the Z170 Hero VIII.
> 
> So all in all, just wanted to see if Intel has issues like AMD while using the maximum potential of the board with excecive heat.
> 
> By the way, a little bump, I'd still like to know if the "OC" button on the ROG boards does it's job nicely to disable/enable OC when (not) needed or that's something like in-windows overclocking and not something to be excited about.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, you cleared up a lot of things on my mind.


running 1.4v and 4.6ghz my watts for my CPU usually show at about 130 watts under load. I disabled all C states, except for the one that I cant, which is set to auto, and when i am idling on desktop, my CPU says it uses 26watts . I have a 6 core FX-6300 in my spare PC, and ill tell you, when i put my hand to the back of the case, it is so hot, it feels like a space heater. Even when prime 95'ing my 6700k, the warm air coming out the back is a fraction of what the Fx-6300 does. I think your room temps will drop drastically









i think the 8 core AMD's overclocked use like >400 watts in comparision to the 126 my overclocked 6700 uses


----------



## Flattervieh

This are my Settings for my stable 4.7 GHz OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And this are the Settings that do not work:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> This are my Settings for my stable 4.7 GHz OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this are the Settings that do not work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ah - pretty easy fix. but first in all OCs, best to disable VRM spreadspectrum

So.. for 125 or higher bclk, adaptive cannot work since the max multiplier the CPU is called upon to load is not a turbo multi, so the "turbo voltage: is not applied. Change vcore to offset or better yet, manual at the voltage that works on bclk 100 and 125 will work fine. Want to have a little fun? set bclk to 200 and multi to 23. disable EIST and turbo mode. runs a solid 4.6. (oh - and it is always best to NOT use XMP - just enter the same timings and voltage manually.


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah - pretty easy fix. but first in all OCs, best to disable VRM spreadspectrum
> 
> So.. for 125 or higher bclk, adaptive cannot work since the max multiplier the CPU is called upon to load is not a turbo multi, so the "turbo voltage: is not applied. Change vcore to offset or better yet, manual at the voltage that works on bclk 100 and 125 will work fine. Want to have a little fun? set bclk to 200 and multi to 23. disable EIST and turbo mode. runs a solid 4.6. (oh - and it is always best to NOT use XMP - just enter the same timings and voltage manually.


What about the Standby Voltage? Can i set it to Auto?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> What about the Standby Voltage? Can i set it to Auto?


the auto rules will handle most bclk range, but for 200 use 1.2V for standby.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Why do people say to not use adaptive when stressing ? I mean if you're going for absolute max yes, but mine only fluctuates between 1.288v and 1.32v in cpuz while stressing @4.5ghz. I suppose when on minimum it's easier to get absolute lowest voltage and then when you set to adaptive you make sure at full clocks it never drops below that voltage.

It sux on my msi pro gaming carbon because it only has LLC mode 1 or auto. On the Asus boards I've had I shoot for an LLC setting around medium that has a slightly lower voltage when using adaptive and stress testing. So if you setup your LLC properly you would have for example 1.32V while in ibt or prime95 and 1.34V while gaming at max clocks. This gives a best of both worlds situation where you can stress with adaptive or offset. With higher LLC stressing with adaptive or offset you would be for example 1.34V while stress testing but drop to 1.32V while gaming which can frustrate people because it gives them the illusion they are stable but then they crash in games. Simply fixed by a bump of .02v to vcore but a lot of people don't realize that this behaviour is happening.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Why do people say to not use adaptive when stressing ? I mean if you're going for absolute max yes, but mine only fluctuates between 1.288v and 1.32v in cpuz while stressing @4.5ghz. I suppose when on minimum it's easier to get absolute lowest voltage and then when you set to adaptive you make sure at full clocks it never drops below that voltage.
> 
> It sux on my msi pro gaming carbon because it only has LLC mode 1 or auto. On the Asus boards I've had I shoot for an LLC setting around medium that has a slightly lower voltage when using adaptive and stress testing. So if you setup your LLC properly you would have for example 1.32V while in ibt or prime95 and 1.34V while gaming at max clocks. This gives a best of both worlds situation where you can stress with adaptive or offset. With higher LLC stressing with adaptive or offset you would be for example 1.34V while stress testing but drop to 1.32V while gaming which can frustrate people because it gives them the illusion they are stable but then they crash in games. Simply fixed by a bump of .02v to vcore but a lot of people don't realize that this behaviour is happening.


I use only Adaptive if I'm keeping the block relatively close to 100.








For wilder swings of block I pretty much do as Jpmboy said earlier...but I found I couldn't really get any higher stable speeds by moving the block very much.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I use only Adaptive if I'm keeping the block relatively close to 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For wilder swings of block I pretty much do as Jpmboy said earlier...but I found I couldn't really get any higher stable speeds by moving the block very much.


adaptive will work fine as long as you set the max turbo multi to a value that is a turbo multiplier. Otherwise no-go. at 125 - that leads to a pretty high frequency.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> running 1.4v and 4.6ghz my watts for my CPU usually show at about 130 watts under load. I disabled all C states, except for the one that I cant, which is set to auto, and when i am idling on desktop, my CPU says it uses 26watts . I have a 6 core FX-6300 in my spare PC, and ill tell you, when i put my hand to the back of the case, it is so hot, it feels like a space heater. Even when prime 95'ing my 6700k, the warm air coming out the back is a fraction of what the Fx-6300 does. I think your room temps will drop drastically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think the 8 core AMD's overclocked use like >400 watts in comparision to the 126 my overclocked 6700 uses


Yeah, from stress testing on full load my 8320 @ 5GHz pulls around 450-480W from the wall socket. Now on this old mobo it's maxed out at 4.5GHz but it has 4 power phases that I can barely cool with 2x40mm fans. My CPU temps stay below 50c though. The socket temp was holding me back on the good old mobo, it was getting up to 70s.

By the way, you measured the 126W from the wall socket underload or some hw monitoring software?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> adaptive will work fine as long as you set the max turbo multi to a value that is a turbo multiplier. Otherwise no-go. at 125 - that leads to a pretty high frequency.


Yep. But I found no matter what settings I use, it's maxed out at 4.8. Actually I feel better with it at 47 x 101, but that's just the old P95 habit breaking out. lol. But that does let me get the RAM to 3232 without going over 1.39v. To take the next jump with the RAM I have to crank the RAM voltage to 1.5v .


----------



## Lucifer1945

Finally narrowed down the problem. New patch in witcher 3 (Crossfire glitch). Was the only one on the entire net searching multiple places to offer up a fix. When I wake up tomorrow ill do that work up on cache relevance. As for you mandrix, what voltage are you running to hit 4.8ghz? Define stability. In what stress tests? I have a delidded binned skylake with liquid ultra on both sides heat spreader, dual 120mm radiator for H20 and thermaltake fans as upgrades. Highest I saw after hours in AIDA 64 was 64C. Im too chicken **** to try 1.5volts even at the temperature. The concept of voltage induced degradation doesnt sit well with me but its really what I need to make 4.7 stable in crysis 3 (Timer resoltuion, process lasso).


----------



## Xenozx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, from stress testing on full load my 8320 @ 5GHz pulls around 450-480W from the wall socket. Now on this old mobo it's maxed out at 4.5GHz but it has 4 power phases that I can barely cool with 2x40mm fans. My CPU temps stay below 50c though. The socket temp was holding me back on the good old mobo, it was getting up to 70s.
> 
> By the way, you measured the 126W from the wall socket underload or some hw monitoring software?


core temp 1.1

it shows you your temps but above temps it shows how many watts the CPU is currently using.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> core temp 1.1
> 
> it shows you your temps but above temps it shows how many watts the CPU is currently using.


Will try it out, though a power socket watt-meter is more relevant to me


----------



## Flattervieh

So, im stable at 125x38 with Manual Voltage and EIST, but im unstable in Idle with Offset Voltage and EIST. I think that it is because since the Bclk is higher, there isnt enough Voltage once the CPU clocks down. Does anyone know all the different Multipliers that Skylake uses below 38? Or is it just all of them in 2x Steps, so 8-10-12-14 ..... -34-36-38? My Idea is to Stresstest at the next lower Multiplier and set the required Voltage as the Standby Voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> So, im stable at 125x38 with Manual Voltage and EIST, but im unstable in Idle with Offset Voltage and EIST. I think that it is because since the Bclk is higher, there isnt enough Voltage once the CPU clocks down. Does anyone know all the different Multipliers that Skylake uses below 38? Or is it just all of them in 2x Steps, so 8-10-12-14 ..... -34-36-38? My Idea is to Stresstest at the next lower Multiplier and set the required Voltage as the *Standby Voltage*.


all multipliers above 8 are available, not by 2s.
that's not exactly what standby voltage is. if the system is crashing at idle the vid table is too low fo rthe frequency. increase offset or use manual voltage. Idle voltage is meaningless in terms of cpu life and the difference is at most 15-20W difference in power. get it stable with manual first than match the voltage with offset later.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So if u r on offset or adaptive voltage does it change the voltage for the lower clocks too. Mine idles at 800mhz around .8V where as stock it idles at 800mhz and over 1.0V.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Why does the x264 have to be a .7z file. How do I open that. I don't want to put some Winzip or some **** on my gaming rig just for this...


----------



## axiumone

7zip. It's the only zip program you'll ever need.


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all multipliers above 8 are available, not by 2s.
> that's not exactly what standby voltage is. if the system is crashing at idle the vid table is too low fo rthe frequency. increase offset or use manual voltage. Idle voltage is meaningless in terms of cpu life and the difference is at most 15-20W difference in power. get it stable with manual first than match the voltage with offset later.


How do i determine the offset? My BIOS doesnt show me any numbers. I can just enter an offset value and hope that it works. I mean offset +0.090v is about the same as manual 1.370v for my CPU/MoBo.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

OK do I pick 16 threads and high priority with infinity loops I'm assuming ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Why does the x264 have to be a .7z file. How do I open that. I don't want to put some Winzip or some **** on my gaming rig just for this...


regular zip. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7gpMyj43ZFjSzJ4Nm0xT3pobjA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So if u r on offset or adaptive voltage does it change the voltage for the lower clocks too. Mine idles at 800mhz around .8V where as stock it idles at 800mhz and over 1.0V.


offset is applied across the entire VID line, adaptive only applies the "additinal" voltage when a turbo multiplier is running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> How do i determine the offset? My BIOS doesnt show me any numbers. I can just enter an offset value and hope that it works. I mean offset +0.090v is about the same as manual 1.370v for my CPU/MoBo.


the value shown in bios cannot show the load voltage offset will produce because it is not under load. You just have to increase it slowly and see the load voltage in the OS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> OK do I pick 16 threads and high priority with infinity loops I'm assuming ?


normal priority, 1.5x the total threads is the optimal setting.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ok says in main post to use 16 thread no matter what cpu it is. Didn't know the priority tho as he didn't say and it doesn't say in instructions either.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So just to clarify I've been reading through some posts.

If using adaptive I want to disable c states and this will cause it to idle at lowest clocks and any load will shoot directly to set overclock or use offset and leave c states enabled ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucifer1945*
> 
> Finally narrowed down the problem. New patch in witcher 3 (Crossfire glitch). Was the only one on the entire net searching multiple places to offer up a fix. When I wake up tomorrow ill do that work up on cache relevance. As for you mandrix, what voltage are you running to hit 4.8ghz? Define stability. In what stress tests? I have a delidded binned skylake with liquid ultra on both sides heat spreader, dual 120mm radiator for H20 and thermaltake fans as upgrades. Highest I saw after hours in AIDA 64 was 64C. Im too chicken **** to try 1.5volts even at the temperature. The concept of voltage induced degradation doesnt sit well with me but its really what I need to make 4.7 stable in crysis 3 (Timer resoltuion, process lasso).


It's the RAM that I have to take to 1.5v to get up around 3300...these are the Samsung IC's and from what I understand 1.5v isn't a problem. But I decided to run at 3200 and that takes 1.39v as I said in the above post.
As for the cpu, I'm charted at the beginning of the thread. I delidded my cpu as well and it's running CLP under the IHS and GC-Extreme under the water block. Under high stress (P95 8K fft's for example) the cpu doesn't go over high 50's. Before delidding was in mid 70's.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So just to clarify I've been reading through some posts.
> 
> If using adaptive I want to disable c states and this will cause it to idle at lowest clocks and any load will shoot directly to set overclock or use offset and leave c states enabled ?


No problem leaving all C states enabled with adaptive, this will give low idle vcore, if that is what you want. Mine bounces down around .016v at times.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No problem leaving all C states enabled with adaptive, this will give low idle vcore, if that is what you want. Mine bounces down around .016v at times.


Ok seeing some conflicting information then. Saw somebody else say it can cause lag when clock jumps up between states if c states are enabled with adaptive. I don't really care if I have to use offset. Adaptive is just less trial and error. Best of both worlds. If I have to I don't care tho. Also wondering if it will fix my voltage fluctuation having c states disabled. Currently have them enabled and voltage set to 1.28 in bios but get 1.28 to 1.32 in cpuz while stress testing. In manual mode I get exactly what I set tho with no change. Guess I'll have to test it at some point.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ok seeing some conflicting information then. Saw somebody else say it can cause lag when clock jumps up between states if c states are enabled with adaptive. I don't really care if I have to use offset. Adaptive is just less trial and error. Best of both worlds. If I have to I don't care tho. Also wondering if it will fix my voltage fluctuation having c states disabled. Currently have them enabled and voltage set to 1.28 in bios but get 1.28 to 1.32 in cpuz while stress testing. In manual mode I get exactly what I set tho with no change. Guess I'll have to test it at some point.


All I can tell you is no problem running adaptive and all C states enabled with my board. I don't see any kind of lag.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So just to clarify I've been reading through some posts.
> 
> If using adaptive I want to disable c states and this will cause it to idle at lowest clocks and any load will shoot directly to set overclock or use offset and leave c states enabled ?


whether or not you use c-states with adaptive is more a matter of the c-stae limit and if you see a decline in performance in what ever you use the rig for. It's not incompatible at all. But understand how c-states work, the slept/parked cores receive no voltage, the wake/active cores receive the full voltage for that frequency. Voltage is not actually lower to those core that are in the wake-state. This is explained in the Intel product spec pdf.

Edit - and if you do use a deep c-state with adaptive, set CPU phase to optimal. Extreme will keep all phases active and somewhat defeat the power saving effect. Also, enable ERP in bios for further power savings.
I prefer to disable c-states when using dynamic voltage and frequency, and enable c-states when using manual voltage with dynamic freq.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> All I can tell you is no problem running adaptive and all C states enabled with my board. I don't see any kind of lag.


probably not parking any cores.


----------



## Snaporz

So much of this is going straight over my head despite my goal being a modest 4.6ghz OC on my 6700k on a MSI Gaming M7 board, lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> So much of this is going straight over my head despite my goal being a modest 4.6ghz OC on my 6700k on a MSI Gaming M7 board, lol.


4.6ghz is only modest on a really good cpu lol. I'm running msi gaming pro carbon. Basically only things I've changed is voltage to 1.28v, vccsa to 1.2v (auto overvolts to 1.27v), vccio to 1.1v (auto overvolts to 1.23v), LLC to mode 1, long duration power limit to 250, power usage limit to 250 amps (these 2 setting keep from throttling during stress testing), n set voltage mode to adaptive. I think that's it. That's all after enabling xmp profile and rebooting.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 4.6ghz is only modest on a really good cpu lol. I'm running msi gaming pro carbon. Basically only things I've changed is voltage to 1.28v, vccsa to 1.2v (auto overvolts to 1.27v), vccio to 1.1v (auto overvolts to 1.23v), LLC to mode 1, long duration power limit to 250, power usage limit to 250 amps (these 2 setting keep from throttling during stress testing), n set voltage mode to adaptive. I think that's it. That's all after enabling xmp profile and rebooting.


So you kept XMP enabled? Through my reading thus far I was seeing a lot of people disable it and I hadn't quite made it yet to comprehending how/what to do with my RAM after the CPU OC.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> So you kept XMP enabled? Through my reading thus far I was seeing a lot of people disable it and I hadn't quite made it yet to comprehending how/what to do with my RAM after the CPU OC.


I don't know why anyone would disable it. I guess if ur overclocking your ram then ya but if not just set xmp so all the details are correct and leave it. Even if u want a mild overclock set xmp then bump frequency and voltage. Like mine is 1.2v 2666mhz 16-18-18-35. If I give a slight bump in voltage I can run 2800 with same timings and everything else in xmp profile left the same. Haven't bother trying any higher. If u look at memory tests there's like no difference for gaming n that's all I do. Pretty sure jedec spec for skylake is 2133 cas16 so I'm happy with my 2666 cas16.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would disable it. I guess if ur overclocking your ram then ya but if not just set xmp so all the details are correct and leave it. Even if u want a mild overclock set xmp then bump frequency and voltage. Like mine is 1.2v 2666mhz 16-18-18-35. If I give a slight bump in voltage I can run 2800 with same timings and everything else in xmp profile left the same. Haven't bother trying any higher. If u look at memory tests there's like no difference for gaming n that's all I do. Pretty sure jedec spec for skylake is 2133 cas16 so I'm happy with my 2666 cas16.


Appreciate the info on cpu and ram. I'll have to say a prayer that my 6700k is an overachiever and gives me an easy time OC'in. If only I could do 46 x 100 and call it a day on stock settings, but that's the lazy in me


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> Appreciate the info on cpu and ram. I'll have to say a prayer that my 6700k is an overachiever and gives me an easy time OC'in. If only I could do 46 x 100 and call it a day on stock settings, but that's the lazy in me


Mine was prob easiest I've ever done (knock on wood). Set 1.3v 4.5ghz being hopeful cuz I had a REALLY ****ty 4770K I returned n kept my 3770k that wasn't great either (4.5 at 1.26v). Was totally stable there then dropped to 1.24v and bsod in 1st pass of ibt so bumped up to 1.28v and golden. I figured no point in trying 1.25v or 1.26v and 1.27 over 1.28 isn't worth the time so just jumped that far to guarantee stability and not waste my time. I'm pretty experienced this is best cpu I've had in a while. Other then my 4820k that did 4.8ghz 24/7 no problem and benched perfectly fine at 5ghz. That 4820k won me the corsair pc domination overclocking competition for air class. Oh and guy I sold my 2600k and z68 rog board to win for water cooling class lol.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Mine was prob easiest I've ever done (knock on wood). Set 1.3v 4.5ghz being hopeful cuz I had a REALLY ****ty 4770K I returned n kept my 3770k that wasn't great either (4.5 at 1.26v). Was totally stable there then dropped to 1.24v and bsod in 1st pass of ibt so bumped up to 1.28v and golden. I figured no point in trying 1.25v or 1.26v and 1.27 over 1.28 isn't worth the time so just jumped that far to guarantee stability and not waste my time. I'm pretty experienced this is best cpu I've had in a while. Other then my 4820k that did 4.8ghz 24/7 no problem and benched perfectly fine at 5ghz. That 4820k won me the corsair pc domination overclocking competition for air class. Oh and guy I sold my 2600k and z68 rog board to win for water cooling class lol.


With that track record I have some settings to try and copy!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> With that track record I have some settings to try and copy!


Those are just the i7's lol had a 4.8 2500k and 4.6 delidded 3570k in there somewhere too.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> -snip-
> probably not parking any cores.


I believe that's true.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Those are just the i7's lol had a 4.8 2500k and 4.6 delidded 3570k in there somewhere too.


One last question for you, did you keep hyperthreading enabled on your 6700k?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> One last question for you, did you keep hyperthreading enabled on your 6700k?


Of course I have no idea why anybody would by an i7 to just turn it into an i5 lol. Also check my next post lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Well thanks guys. For introducing me to p95 v28.9. Passed 20 runs ibt maximum with 16gb of ram and 6 hours of x264. Did a restart for good measure and p95 worker stopped in less then 1 minute. So switched voltage to locked no power saving features to iron it out. Switched voltage to 1.35v and lasted about 10 minute then 2 workers stopped n hit 84°. So dropped to 4.4 and am testing at 1.3v for 10 minutes now. Might as well ignore every stress test suggested other then p95 v28.9. I think 4.5 to 4.6 is possible on this chip but not in an htpc case with this cooler that's for sure. That or delid. Which I'm sick of doing and not risking with the funds at this time.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Well thanks guys. For introducing me to p95 v28.9. Passed 20 runs ibt maximum with 16gb of ram and 6 hours of x264. Did a restart for good measure and p95 worker stopped in less then 1 minute. So switched voltage to locked no power saving features to iron it out. Switched voltage to 1.35v and lasted about 10 minute then 2 workers stopped n hit 84°. So dropped to 4.4 and am testing at 1.3v for 10 minutes now. Might as well ignore every stress test suggested other then p95 v28.9. I think 4.5 to 4.6 is possible on this chip but not in an htpc case with this cooler that's for sure. That or delid. Which I'm sick of doing and not risking with the funds at this time.


It has been said v28.9 is overkill lol


----------



## Squall13

I suddenly got a weird problem. I think my Windows power savings broke.

Last week, with Cstates, C1e, EIST enabled, my CPU throttles it's speed and voltage depending on load (Adaptive Voltage setting on BIOS).

Now it doesn't for some reason, (strangely, it does on about the first 3 mins after booting then ramps up to max after that).

BUT it works on the Power Savings option. I even reset defaults on the Balanced Setting (defaults on advanced too), even copied every setting on Power Saving into the Balanced and it still runs my CPU on max. Basically, Balanced now acts like High Performance

Any ideas?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> It has been said v28.9 is overkill lol


Nothing is overkill. Unstable is unstable. Never have I not been prime stable and not hard locked to crash playing 64 player battlefield conquest. That's was with version 27.xx on other cpu but still. Maybe I will leave 28.9 and give the old version a shot. 3 hours of the old version has never done me wrong until now. I am stable in 28.9 at 4.4 for 25 minutes now tho.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ok So I just noticed he said 1 hour of 28.7 not 28.9 So I'm guessing 28.9 is some stupid overkill bull**** that probably errors even at stock ?


----------



## novelistic

Hello all,

I'm relatively new to overclocking. I OC'ed a i5 2500k on an older ASUS motherboard a couple years ago. Now I'm on to bigger and better things. This leads me to a few questions I've run into that I would like to have answered before I go changing any multipliers or voltages.

My current rig is utilizing Ripjaws Trident Z 3200mhz 14CL RAM, an i7 6700K CPU and ASUS Maximus Hero VIII Hero motherboard. As the guide said I understand that I need to bump my multiplier to x44 or x45 and set my core voltage to 1.35. The guide doesn't go too much into detail about LLC. Should I leave it on auto, set it manually, set it to adaptive? I'm also a bit confused if Intel SpeedStepping should stay enabled as well as C states and turbo boosting. Also, should I've seen conflicting posts on whether it is better to use XMP or set timings manually. My motherboard has no problem setting the correct timings via XMP, it's under-reporting on the labeled voltage a tiny amount but that is it. My bios reports 1.344 instead of 1.35.

Hope I'm not putting anyone to sleep with my newbie questions. I really want to get deeper into overclocking and optimizing my system but it can be overwhelming trying to learn so much and worrying about messing something up by tampering with the wrong settings.

Thanks!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Both links in main post for prime 95 lead to version 28.9...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ok I'm going to just make the assumption that 28.9 p95 is just a glitchy overkill piece of junk that I never want to see again. Passed 20 runs of ibt on maximum and 6 hours of x264 16 threads. Going to run my traditional 3-4 hours of p95 27.9 tomorrow and call it stable. 28.9 you can burn in hell for screwing up my day.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ok I'm going to just make the assumption that 28.9 p95 is just a glitchy overkill piece of junk that I never want to see again. Passed 20 runs of ibt on maximum and 6 hours of x264 16 threads. Going to run my traditional 3-4 hours of p95 27.9 tomorrow and call it stable. 28.9 you can burn in hell for screwing up my day.


Back to stable at your 4.5?


----------



## Xenozx

OK so i had the chance to test a 2nd i7 6700k on my gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard. My orignal i7 6700k was made in Taiwan and needed like 1.40v to run 4.6ghz stable, and 4.7ghz was pretty much unattainable stable, even when just playing with 1.47v. My new i7 6700k was made in Malaysia and i manage to get it stable to 4.8ghz @ 1.42v set in bios, cpu-z shows 1.416 idle on desktop and 1.404 under load. Temps seem good, except for 1 core which seems to hit 91c, the rest all stay under 88c. This is full load. idles around 34c, and i see about 68c when playing games like the witcher 3 and overwatch.

I wanted 4.7ghz, but Ill take the 4.8. still playing around with it, but will most likely stay here. much happier, and seems to show there is definately some variance between chips.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novelistic*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm relatively new to overclocking. I OC'ed a i5 2500k on an older ASUS motherboard a couple years ago. Now I'm on to bigger and better things. This leads me to a few questions I've run into that I would like to have answered before I go changing any multipliers or voltages.
> 
> My current rig is utilizing Ripjaws Trident Z 3200mhz 14CL RAM, an i7 6700K CPU and ASUS Maximus Hero VIII Hero motherboard. As the guide said I understand that I need to bump my multiplier to x44 or x45 and set my core voltage to 1.35. The guide doesn't go too much into detail about LLC. Should I leave it on auto, set it manually, set it to adaptive? I'm also a bit confused if Intel SpeedStepping should stay enabled as well as C states and turbo boosting. Also, should I've seen conflicting posts on whether it is better to use XMP or set timings manually. My motherboard has no problem setting the correct timings via XMP, it's under-reporting on the labeled voltage a tiny amount but that is it. My bios reports 1.344 instead of 1.35.
> 
> Hope I'm not putting anyone to sleep with my newbie questions. I really want to get deeper into overclocking and optimizing my system but it can be overwhelming trying to learn so much and worrying about messing something up by tampering with the wrong settings.
> 
> Thanks!


Set Vcore manually at first with your LLC set to 5. Increase Vcore to ensure stability however I recommend staying below 1.4Vish depending on temps. 1.45 is fine if you can handle to temps but you shouldn't need to go higher. Once stable switch to adaptive.

Leave speedsters etc alone no need to change them IMO.

As far as dram voltage that is just the resolution of the sensor if your ram is stable don't worry about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenozx*
> 
> OK so i had the chance to test a 2nd i7 6700k on my gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard. My orignal i7 6700k was made in Taiwan and needed like 1.40v to run 4.6ghz stable, and 4.7ghz was pretty much unattainable stable, even when just playing with 1.47v. My new i7 6700k was made in Malaysia and i manage to get it stable to 4.8ghz @ 1.42v set in bios, cpu-z shows 1.416 idle on desktop and 1.404 under load. Temps seem good, except for 1 core which seems to hit 91c, the rest all stay under 88c. This is full load. idles around 34c, and i see about 68c when playing games like the witcher 3 and overwatch.
> 
> I wanted 4.7ghz, but Ill take the 4.8. still playing around with it, but will most likely stay here. much happier, and seems to show there is definately some variance between chips.


All those temps are extremely high. IMO get a water loop either custom or AIO if you are running those voltages. I would back off to 4.7 and lower volts until then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## novelistic

Thanks, I will see what I can do! Do you think my temps will be find with my goal being 4.4 - 4.6ghz using a Cryorig H7 air cooler? I'm idling now around 28-33C.


----------



## superkyle1721

There are a lot of variables that play in such as type of thermal paste, case air flow, fan type, etc etc. only way to know is to try. If I was to guess unless you have a poor chip which unfortunately is a possibility playing the silicon lottery you should be able to hit 4.6 within temps. 4.7-4.8 is when most chips start seeing a voltage wall requiring larger increases of Voltage per .1ghz speed step.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Well thanks guys. For introducing me to p95 v28.9. Passed 20 runs ibt maximum with 16gb of ram and 6 hours of x264. Did a restart for good measure and p95 worker stopped in less then 1 minute. So switched voltage to locked no power saving features to iron it out. Switched voltage to 1.35v and lasted about 10 minute then 2 workers stopped n hit 84°. So dropped to 4.4 and am testing at 1.3v for 10 minutes now. Might as well ignore every stress test suggested other then p95 v28.9. I think 4.5 to 4.6 is possible on this chip but not in an htpc case with this cooler that's for sure. That or delid. Which I'm sick of doing and not risking with the funds at this time.


28.9 uses AVX, AVX2 and FMA3 instruction sets - brutalizing your cpu for hours at 80+c with the current draw of AVX is a good way to degrade your cpu... buy the intel tuning plan for your 6700K, soon. p95 28.9 will cause you to run a 200MHz lower clock ONLY because it hammers the FPU generating heat, not a logic stress. Most workers failures running p95 at the temps you describe are due to e-migration, NOT due to a fundamentally unstable overclock. Only thing it is good for it to test your cooling system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> I suddenly got a weird problem. I think my Windows power savings broke.
> Last week, with Cstates, C1e, EIST enabled, my CPU throttles it's speed and voltage depending on load (Adaptive Voltage setting on BIOS).
> Now it doesn't for some reason, (strangely, it does on about the first 3 mins after booting then ramps up to max after that).
> BUT it works on the Power Savings option. I even reset defaults on the Balanced Setting (defaults on advanced too), even copied every setting on Power Saving into the Balanced and it still runs my CPU on max. Basically, Balanced now acts like High Performance
> Any ideas?


Windows will "adjust" the min proc state in Advanced power settings when the OS experiences an accumulation of MCEs( WHEA) or consecutive failed boots. CHeck that your processor power states are set correctly in Adv Pwr Setings in windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Nothing is overkill. Unstable is unstable. Never have I not been prime stable and not hard locked to crash playing 64 player battlefield conquest. That's was with version 27.xx on other cpu but still. Maybe I will leave 28.9 and give the old version a shot. 3 hours of the old version has never done me wrong until now. I am stable in 28.9 at 4.4 for 25 minutes now tho.


p95v27.x does not use AVX2, AVX/FMA3, that's why it is not as hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ok I'm going to just make the assumption that 28.9 p95 is just a glitchy overkill piece of junk that I never want to see again. Passed 20 runs of ibt on maximum and 6 hours of x264 16 threads. Going to run my traditional 3-4 hours of p95 27.9 tomorrow and call it stable. 28.9 you can burn in hell for screwing up my day.


drop p95. run x264 and then couple this to 500-1000% coverage with HCi Memtest. Neither p95 nor IBT do anything but hammer the FPU with AVX or linX.


----------



## Snaporz

So far a 4.6ghz OC on my 6700k seems stable. Went easymode with Auto OC setting #4 on my MB. Ill run x264 overnight but been gaming a while now on it. Did a brief x264 for bout 15mins and temps didnt go past 60.


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Windows will "adjust" the min proc state in Advanced power settings when the OS experiences an accumulation of MCEs( WHEA) or consecutive failed boots. CHeck that your processor power states are set correctly in Adv Pwr Setings in windows.
> p95v27.x does not use AVX2, AVX/FMA3, that's why it is not as hot.


That's what's weird coz my minimum processor state is at the normal 5%

I'm confused as hell


----------



## calebdk

Just upgraded m y i5-6600k to a i7-6700k and off cause it shouldn't run stock speeds









4.5 at 1.3Vcore has been stable for 2 weeks so I bumped the multiplier to 46 and ran AIDA for 2 hours. When i clicked stop it BSOD'ed in a IRQL less than or equal error.

So I guess it is very close at being stable but do I just have to bump the vcore a little more?

Using adaptive 1.280 + 10mV offset + LLC4.


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Just upgraded m y i5-6600k to a i7-6700k and off cause it shouldn't run stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 at 1.3Vcore has been stable for 2 weeks so I bumped the multiplier to 46 and ran AIDA for 2 hours. When i clicked stop it BSOD'ed in a IRQL less than or equal error.
> 
> So I guess it is very close at being stable but do I just have to bump the vcore a little more?
> 
> Using adaptive 1.280 + 10mV offset + LLC4.


I would use more than just one stresstest. Maybe try OCCT and the custom x264, that is linked in the first post of this thread. What Mobo are you using? Its recommended to use LLC Level 5 on ASUS boards as far as i know.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> That's what's weird coz my minimum processor state is at the normal 5%
> 
> I'm confused as hell


yeah - that's strange. disable c-states in bios but leave Adaptive as is. Is th behavior normal again?


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's strange. disable c-states in bios but leave Adaptive as is. Is th behavior normal again?


I'll borrow this comment a little. If I use Adaptive voltage I'll recieve an BSOD on boot. "IRQL_Less_or_not_Equal" thats the one I get.

I asked this before, why can't I use Adaptive voltage without getting BSOD? I'm using the same voltage as in the Stable with manual voltage set to 1.38v.
Will C-States help? I have no clue about those.. seems to be a few things in the C-States section in the bios on my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ok So current situation. Running 4.5ghz trying to get p95 27.9 to pass. Ran 1.28v worker error right away. So bumped to 1.32v worker error after 45 minutes. Bumped to 1.344v worker error after 48 minutes (within margin of error of 45 minute error at 1.32v). Max temps are about 80. Don't tell me not to use prime please. Always have always will. Had vccsa at 1.2v and vccio at 1.15v. Tried bumping to 1.25 vccsa and 1.2vccio and am stressing now. Should not need that much voltage for 2666 cas16 1.2v ram tho. Anybody have any suggestions ? Also power settings are disabled just running max clocks/voltage to try and reach stability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ok So current situation. Running 4.5ghz trying to get p95 27.9 to pass. Ran 1.28v worker error right away. So bumped to 1.32v worker error after 45 minutes. Bumped to 1.344v worker error after 48 minutes (within margin of error of 45 minute error at 1.32v). Max temps are about 80. Don't tell me not to use prime please. Always have always will. Had vccsa at 1.2v and vccio at 1.15v. Tried bumping to 1.25 vccsa and 1.2vccio and am stressing now. Should not need that much voltage for 2666 cas16 1.2v ram tho. Anybody have any suggestions ? Also power settings are disabled just running max clocks/voltage to try and reach stability.


Hello

Better cooling and more voltage.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Better cooling and more voltage.


You MAY be right but I don't think so or 1.344V Would of last longer then the 1.32v run. If the runs with vccsa and vccio bumped don't pass then I will try 4.4 and have more wiggle room with temps to see if I can reach stability. Also running 4100mhz ring as that is stock I'm assuming. That's what mine sets to with all auto. Also I'm running an htpc case and 92mm cooler so cut me some slack lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> I'll borrow this comment a little. If I use Adaptive voltage I'll recieve an BSOD on boot. "IRQL_Less_or_not_Equal" thats the one I get.
> 
> I asked this before, why can't I use Adaptive voltage without getting BSOD? I'm using the same voltage as in the Stable with manual voltage set to 1.38v.
> Will C-States help? I have no clue about those.. seems to be a few things in the C-States section in the bios on my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard.


IRQL bugcheck can be ram settings. Hard to help when you have not added your rig to your sig block or posted bios screenshots.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IRQL bugcheck can be ram settings. Hard to help when you have not added your rig to your sig block or posted bios screenshots.


My rig is added ? N it's just stopped workers in prime95 not getting any bsod. Board is msi z170a gaming pro carbon. N ram is corsair lpx 2666 16-18-18-35 1.2v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> My rig is added ? N it's just stopped workers in prime95 not getting any bsod. Board is msi z170a gaming pro carbon. N ram is corsair lpx 2666 16-18-18-35 1.2v.


failed workers or stopped workers is usually a voltage issue in p95 .. which version?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> failed workers or stopped workers is usually a voltage issue in p95 .. which version?


27.9 but I stop same time even if I bump 1.32v to 1.34v. We will see I'll do some testing at 4.4 then I will have the temp headroom to figure it out. Could also just be my chip has a garbage imc but I'm testing that currently. I would think that would ofnshowed up in ibt at maximum tho.


----------



## Cornerer

Wrong post, please delete


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> I can't be 100% sure but I suspect it might be unstable chip/motherboard which is less than sufficient of handling the large range of varying voltage.
> In my particular setup with 4.78 overclock I met an occasional idling reboot issue at roughly a min right after logging in. It turned out to be adaptive voltage incapable of increasing its voltage quick enough from 0.6XV idle to handle the 2 particular programs which turns itself on in sync at that 1min mark. Raising offset to less than +0.005V was enough to push my lowest voltage to off the dangerous zone and no more BSODs.


I'm running manual voltage currently. No power saving enabled trying to find stability then will mess with power savings. At this point might not bother. Starting to get pissed lol. Might just run stock. Not like I'll have any kind of bottleneck on my gtx 1070 at 1440p anyways lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ok So 1.25vccsa and 1.2vccio with 1.32v at 4.5 lasted 1 hour 20 min. So the increase Definately helped. Hopefully bumping my vcore to 1.34v works now. I must have a garbage memory controller to need that kind of voltage lol. On auto settings with xmp 2666 enabled vccsa is 1.27v and vccio is 1.16v so maybe it actually needs that voltage. Which is odd. Going back to stock with xmp enabled all auto and running a few memtest86+ passes just to rule out the memory being unstable. Would be just my luck I go corsair memory after years of no using them as I had some bad ddr2 n I get a bad kit again lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So I think I'm going to need better cooling for 4.5ghz ?. N 4.4ghz seams pointless to put the effort in when stock is 4.2. All 4 cores stay at 4.2 constant unless it's a crazy aggressive stress test like prime95. Even some loops on prime95 run 4.2 for the entire loop. If I game or run 3dmark stock it's 4.2 on all 4 cores the entire time. If I raised long term voltage and current it would prob stay at 4.2 even in those stress tests with everything else stock.


----------



## calebdk

Running prime 27.9 small FTT on a noctua dh15s with a i7-6700k overclocked to 4.6 ghz at 1.32vcore. Okay temperatures or do I have a bad seat on the CPU?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Running prime 27.9 small FTT on a noctua dh15s with a i7-6700k overclocked to 4.6 ghz at 1.32vcore. Okay temperatures or do I have a bad seat on the CPU?


Those look right. Small fft is pointless tho. Just creates crazy unnecessary heat I only use blend.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Those look right. Small fft is pointless tho. Just creates crazy unnecessary heat I only use blend.


Okay just testing blend test with max temp at 73 degress on the cores and 63 on the CPU package.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So *** getting throttling even with long power limit at 300 watts, short duration at 300 watts, long duration maintained at 128 and cpu current limit at 256.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So I guess I'm giving up on prime. For some reason I cannot get it to not throttle at certain points in p95. Maybe it's the avx ? Certain spots it gets hot n shoots to over 120 watts for long period of time the starts switching back and fourth between 4ghz and my set overclock. Unless anyone has any ideas as to why this would happen ? I should of just got an Asus board damnit. Not enough people with msi boards to give any advice either...


----------



## supermodjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So I guess I'm giving up on prime. For some reason I cannot get it to not throttle at certain points in p95. Maybe it's the avx ? Certain spots it gets hot n shoots to over 120 watts for long period of time the starts switching back and fourth between 4ghz and my set overclock. Unless anyone has any ideas as to why this would happen ? I should of just got an Asus board damnit. Not enough people with msi boards to give any advice either...


i have a asrock motherborn ho trotle because of vrm temp.check if motherbord vrm its hot


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermodjo*
> 
> i have a asrock motherborn ho trotle because of vrm temp.check if motherbord vrm its hot


That's my guess too used to have a x79 mobo with 3930k that was bad for it. No throttling at all in ibt tho. 20 or more in max and no throttle. My 3930k did exact same behaviour and small fan mounted above vrm heatsink helped.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Ok... I'm back. This time with better cooling and my goal is either 4.9GHz or 5.0GHz

At 4.9GHz I'm seeing the clock speed throttle down to 800MHz while stress testing. I'm priming with p95 v28.9 on my 6600k now.

i5-6600K, Gigabyte Z170XP-SLi-CF, Corsair TX950 PSU

Info:
Load temp: 81C (hottest core, others within 3C)
Clock speed - 4.9GHz (100x49)
BIOS vcore - 1.45v
Windows hwinfo64 load vcore - 1.44v
LLC: - High
PCH Core - 1.06v
No settings enabled in VR section of BIOS
FCLK - stock / 800MHz
Cache - 3600MHz
VCCIO - 1.25v
VCCSA - 1.25v
Package power limit 1,2 - 300W
Package power limit time - Auto
Platform Power limit 1,2 - 300W
Platform Power limit time - Auto
Power limit 3 - 300W
Power limit 3 time - Auto
C1E - Disabled
C3 - Disabled
C6/C7 - Disabled
C8 - Disabled
Package C State limit - Auto
CPU thermal Monitor - Auto
CPU EIST Function - Disabled

This so far seems to be happening in the FMA3 FFT small tests. I thought these testes were producing a lot of heat but they don't seem to be... I see the cores around ~72 when the voltage is at 1.44 and clock is at 4.9 then both the voltage and clock go down significantly within 5-10 seconds.

I assumed that this was some kind of power throttling which is why I change the power limits from Auto to 300W each. I'm not sure if the time setting needs to be changed too, or if the power limit setting actually did anything. None of the workers have stopped - they are all still going.

EDIT: Canceled my P95 test after a successful hour and ran Realbench, I didn't make it very far until it crashed. Seems like I need more voltage but it also seems like my VRMs possibly are causing throttling.. Maybe this board is only good for 4.6ish?


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> IRQL bugcheck can be ram settings. Hard to help when you have not added your rig to your sig block or posted bios screenshots.


I forgot about that part. It should be in my signature now.
And I do not have the possibility to take screenshots of the bios, as I understand it you need an USB stick? And I dont have one, as mine broke few month back!

And I posted my stable 4.6Ghz OC before, with all the details about it. But that was with the manual voltage.
All I'm trying now is to set it to Adaptive, but with no luck so far.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> EDIT: Canceled my P95 test after a successful hour and ran Realbench, I didn't make it very far until it crashed. Seems like I need more voltage but it also seems like my VRMs possibly are causing throttling.. Maybe this board is only good for 4.6ish?


To be honest I'm quite surprised by amount of people still using P95 these days. Even reviewers discourage us from using newer versions of them (the ones with avx) as they stress CPUs to unrealistic levels for 99% users IRL.

What's more I tested most of the popular latest software (except AIDA64), and P95 is actually far from the top of list of BSODing my PC.
The top 2 in this regard (for my particular setup at least) are OCCT and Realbench respectively.

EDIT: Not able to help about throttling though sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 27.9 but I stop same time even if I bump 1.32v to 1.34v. We will see I'll do some testing at 4.4 then I will have the temp headroom to figure it out. Could also just be my chip has a garbage imc but I'm testing that currently. I would think that would ofnshowed up in ibt at maximum tho.


you can use 28.9 and benefit from the fixed bugs etc, but run it with AVX and FMA3 disabled (so it is the same as 27.9) - but recognize doing this, or running 27.9 you are not going to use key procedure calls (avx etc) that the architecture comes with.
Put these command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> I forgot about that part. It should be in my signature now.
> And *I do not have the possibility to take screenshots of the bios*, as I understand it you need an USB stick? And I dont have one, as mine broke few month back!
> 
> And I posted my stable 4.6Ghz OC before, with all the details about it. But that was with the manual voltage.
> All I'm trying now is to set it to Adaptive, but with no luck so far.


that's unfortunate,.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> EDIT: Canceled my P95 test after a successful hour and ran Realbench, I didn't make it very far until it crashed. Seems like I need more voltage but it also seems like my VRMs possibly are causing throttling.. Maybe this board is only good for 4.6ish?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I'm quite surprised by amount of people still using P95 these days. Even reviewers discourage us from using newer versions of them (the ones with avx) as they stress CPUs to unrealistic levels for 99% users IRL.
> 
> What's more I tested most of the popular latest software (except AIDA64), and P95 is actually far from the top of list of BSODing my PC.
> The top 2 in this regard (for my particular setup at least) are OCCT and Realbench respectively.
> 
> EDIT: Not able to help about throttling though sorry
Click to expand...

Yeah, I searched a bit and do see that. Im going to see if i can get 4.8GHz stable with Realbemch. Hopefully the clock speed doesnt throttle. Has anyone else gotten higher clocks on a GA-Z170XP-SLi-CF board? Or know how to check VRM temps on the board?


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Yeah, I searched a bit and do see that. Im going to see if i can get 4.8GHz stable with Realbemch. Hopefully the clock speed doesnt throttle. Has anyone else gotten higher clocks on a GA-Z170XP-SLi-CF board? Or know how to check VRM temps on the board?


Gigabyte Z170-D3H here. VRM setup should be similar/same as yours.

I managed ~4.88 w/ cache 4.37 at ~1.445v but that involves weird (and possibly dangerous) tweaks which seem to magically make my setup a tad more stable at same voltage (BCLK ~101.7 and undervolting elsewhere).
i5-6600K itself is roughly Sl binned 4.8GHz standard.

Never experienced throttling below CPU temperature limit up to ambient 30C from my checking (even without undervolting).

EDIT: lowered to 4.78 now due to 34C ambient and crappy Hyper 212X. 4.88 lasted 2 months so far since it's new build


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Gigabyte Z170-D3H here. VRM setup should be similar/same as yours.
> 
> I managed ~4.88 w/ cache 4.37 at ~1.445v but that involves weird (and possibly dangerous) tweaks which seem to magically make my setup a tad more stable at same voltage (BCLK ~101.7 and undervolting elsewhere).
> i5-6600K itself is roughly Sl binned 4.8GHz standard.
> 
> Never experienced throttling below CPU temperature limit up to ambient 30C from my checking (even without undervolting).
> 
> EDIT: lowered to 4.78 now due to 34C ambient and crappy Hyper 212X. 4.88 lasted 2 months so far since it's new build


My guess is u haven't ran prime95 then. Seams to be the only thing I get throttling in. Even ran 2 hours of ibt on maximum and no throttling. N vrm hs is HOT. I'm going to throw an 80mm fan over my vrm hs in next couple days and I'm sure it will fix the issue. Have been looking into a better board cuz I have time to return mine still. Only boards readily available with higher cpu vrm counts then 8 phase are gigabyte gaming gt and gaming g1, z170-deluxe from asus, and msi xpower gaming titanium which aparently has 10+4+2+1 phase whatever the hell that means. My guess 10 cpu and 4 ram and the 2+1 are something to do with the fact it has 4 full pcie x16 slots.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Probably ^. I get about 7-8 minutes into P95 28.9 before I experience throttling. I tried positioning an 80mm Noctua fan blowing on the VRM sinks but its just not that effective. The 80mm Noctua fans are great quality but do not move enough air for my particular situation. I'm guessing I would need at least 70-80cfm to get some decent airflow into that section on my motherboard. I like my D15 but there is no question in my mind that is is just too large. I might switch it out for a CLC at some point (BF maybe) to reclaim space in my case.

Back on topic, I changed my voltage to 1.46v for 4.9GHz and am running ROG Realbench now. Peak temps around 71C and no throttling so far. I will run the 8 hour test then I guess move onto some other stability tests to verify. I'm happy I got my CPU delidded.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Ok... I'm back. This time with better cooling and my goal is either 4.9GHz or 5.0GHz
> 
> At 4.9GHz I'm seeing the clock speed throttle down to 800MHz while stress testing. I'm priming with p95 v28.9 on my 6600k now.
> 
> i5-6600K, Gigabyte Z170XP-SLi-CF, Corsair TX950 PSU
> 
> Info:
> Load temp: 81C (hottest core, others within 3C)
> Clock speed - 4.9GHz (100x49)
> BIOS vcore - 1.45v
> Windows hwinfo64 load vcore - 1.44v
> LLC: - High
> PCH Core - 1.06v
> No settings enabled in VR section of BIOS
> FCLK - stock / 800MHz
> Cache - 3600MHz
> VCCIO - 1.25v
> VCCSA - 1.25v
> Package power limit 1,2 - 300W
> Package power limit time - Auto
> Platform Power limit 1,2 - 300W
> Platform Power limit time - Auto
> Power limit 3 - 300W
> Power limit 3 time - Auto
> C1E - Disabled
> C3 - Disabled
> C6/C7 - Disabled
> C8 - Disabled
> Package C State limit - Auto
> CPU thermal Monitor - Auto
> CPU EIST Function - Disabled
> 
> This so far seems to be happening in the FMA3 FFT small tests. I thought these testes were producing a lot of heat but they don't seem to be... I see the cores around ~72 when the voltage is at 1.44 and clock is at 4.9 then both the voltage and clock go down significantly within 5-10 seconds.
> 
> I assumed that this was some kind of power throttling which is why I change the power limits from Auto to 300W each. I'm not sure if the time setting needs to be changed too, or if the power limit setting actually did anything. None of the workers have stopped - they are all still going.
> 
> EDIT: Canceled my P95 test after a successful hour and ran Realbench, I didn't make it very far until it crashed. Seems like I need more voltage but it also seems like my VRMs possibly are causing throttling.. Maybe this board is only good for 4.6ish?


I've got the G1.Sniper Z170, which seems to be identical to the Z170XP-SLI, just with a different color scheme. I typically run @ 4.6GHz, 1.31Vcore (BIOS, slightly lower actual) with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I tried running 4.7GHz, 1.4Vcore recently, & hit 86C on the hottest core during P95 SFFT. None of the temperatures reported in HWInfo were higher than 86C, but I was getting cyclical throttling & PROCHOT yes notifications in HWInfo. I'm assuming the issue was VRM overheating, but I haven't been able to find enough information to verify it yet. My P95 session continued without any workers stopping as well. I may try a spot fan on the VRM heatsinks to see what it does. I think the board is the limiting factor for both of us though.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Probably ^. I get about 7-8 minutes into P95 28.9 before I experience throttling. I tried positioning an 80mm Noctua fan blowing on the VRM sinks but its just not that effective. The 80mm Noctua fans are great quality but do not move enough air for my particular situation. I'm guessing I would need at least 70-80cfm to get some decent airflow into that section on my motherboard. I like my D15 but there is no question in my mind that is is just too large. I might switch it out for a CLC at some point (BF maybe) to reclaim space in my case.
> 
> Back on topic, I changed my voltage to 1.46v for 4.9GHz and am running ROG Realbench now. Peak temps around 71C and no throttling so far. I will run the 8 hour test then I guess move onto some other stability tests to verify. I'm happy I got my CPU delidded.


I run the custom x264 stress test from this thread and only hit 72 on hottest core and in Intel burntest hit 82 on hottest core and don't throttle at all after 2.5 hours on maximum (20 runs). I disable all power saving features and use hwmonitor which shows minimum clock speed so I don't have to sit there n watch to see if it throttles. Not sure what the deal is with prime95 but I'm done with it for now. I'll go with 20 runs ibt on maximum and 7-8 hours the x264 and call it stable and if I have any issues in regular usage I'll deal with it then. If I just use the x264 I could get 4.6 and still be under 80 with no throttling but this way I'll probably never break 60 while gaming. Already planning on new case and aio water cooler with 80mm fan on vrm. I used to have a 3930k with a asus board that throttles in Intel burntest but not in prime95 but these were the days before avx was in prime95. I solved it by using about 3" long bolts mounted to the case just above the motherboard so the fan was attached to top of bolts pointing down. It solved the issue for about 15 runs then it would still do it. Prior to the fan it did it in about 3 runs and that was in a gain nzxt case with about 8 or 9 fans. The x79 board were notorious for it tho due to the vrm all being crammed at the top between the ram slots. Never expected it from skylake. I've never had an issue with even the cheapest z68, z77 boards. My last board was a p8z77-v lk that never throttled at all. Of course I was only running about 1.27v but it had a nothing tiny heatsink on vrm and should of used more power on a 3770k then skylake 6700k...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> I've got the G1.Sniper Z170, which seems to be identical to the Z170XP-SLI, just with a different color scheme. I typically run @ 4.6GHz, 1.31Vcore (BIOS, slightly lower actual) with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. I tried running 4.7GHz, 1.4Vcore recently, & hit 86C on the hottest core during P95 SFFT. None of the temperatures reported in HWInfo were higher than 86C, but I was getting cyclical throttling & PROCHOT yes notifications in HWInfo. I'm assuming the issue was VRM overheating, but I haven't been able to find enough information to verify it yet. My P95 session continued without any workers stopping as well. I may try a spot fan on the VRM heatsinks to see what it does. I think the board is the limiting factor for both of us though.


It's not really a limiting factor. Well other then the fact you can't use prime95. I'm fine in Intel burntest and x264. The only way to really tell if it's vrm is to put a fan on the heatsink and see if it resolves it or makes the throttling take longer to kick in.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Username: HOODedDutchman
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 4.5ghz
Core Multiplier: 45x
Core Frequency: 4.5ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.1ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.33V
Vcore: 1.336V
FCLK: 100
Cooling Solution: Arctic Cooling Freezer 13
Stability Test: Custom x264 16 Threads over 7 hours, IBT 20 runs on maximum setting

Batch Number: L606F306
Ram Speed: 2666mhz 16-18-18-35
Ram Voltage: 1.2v
LLC Setting: AUTO or Mode 1 give same result so left AUTO.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> My guess is u haven't ran prime95 then. Seams to be the only thing I get throttling in. Even ran 2 hours of ibt on maximum and no throttling. N vrm hs is HOT. I'm going to throw an 80mm fan over my vrm hs in next couple days and I'm sure it will fix the issue. Have been looking into a better board cuz I have time to return mine still. Only boards readily available with higher cpu vrm counts then 8 phase are gigabyte gaming gt and gaming g1, z170-deluxe from asus, and msi xpower gaming titanium which apparently has 10+4+2+1 phase whatever the hell that means. My guess 10 cpu and 4 ram and the 2+1 are something to do with the fact it has 4 full pcie x16 slots.


As I've mentioned I used prime95 b4 and no throttling aside from CPU itself. My case is highly ventilated and has aggressive fans though I admit. 6600K is also easily 10C cooler than 6700K under same conditions at least, not sure if that might relate to relatively cooler VRMs.
Nevertheless I personally don't see the point of using P95 as I not stressing my PC anywhere close to that. My usual temps are like 30C lower even when video-editing or playing most CPU-intensive titles and even passing P95 can give me BSODs in those.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> As I've mentioned I used prime95 b4 and no throttling aside from CPU itself. My case is highly ventilated and has aggressive fans though I admit. 6600K is also easily 10C cooler than 6700K under same conditions at least, not sure if that might relate to relatively cooler VRMs.
> Nevertheless I personally don't see the point of using P95 as I not stressing my PC anywhere close to that. My usual temps are like 30C lower even when video-editing or playing most CPU-intensive titles and even passing P95 can give me BSODs in those.


What do you mean aside from cpu itself ? That's what we mean cpu throttling due to vrm overheating. N 6600k uses less power then 6700k cuz no hyperthreading so may not effect the 6600k.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> What do you mean aside from cpu itself ? That's what we mean cpu throttling due to vrm overheating. N 6600k uses less power then 6700k cuz no hyperthreading so may not effect the 6600k.


I was just referring to the 100C throttling mark of Skylake CPUs which I only hit once during my "reference" testing, but even back then I don't seem to notice any other types of throttling at 9XC or lower.


----------



## Snaporz

I ran x264 for a 3hr block no issues and have gamed on it for longer period already just fine. Boot up p28.9 and freeze after I hit start. Any ideas as to what I can change?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I run the custom x264 stress test from this thread and only hit 72 on hottest core and in Intel burntest hit 82 on hottest core and don't throttle at all after 2.5 hours on maximum (20 runs). I disable all power saving features and use hwmonitor which shows minimum clock speed so I don't have to sit there n watch to see if it throttles. Not sure what the deal is with prime95 but I'm done with it for now. I'll go with 20 runs ibt on maximum and 7-8 hours the x264 and call it stable and if I have any issues in regular usage I'll deal with it then. If I just use the x264 I could get 4.6 and still be under 80 with no throttling but this way I'll probably never break 60 while gaming. Already planning on new case and aio water cooler with 80mm fan on vrm. I used to have a 3930k with a asus board that throttles in Intel burntest but not in prime95 but these were the days before avx was in prime95. I solved it by using about 3" long bolts mounted to the case just above the motherboard so the fan was attached to top of bolts pointing down. It solved the issue for about 15 runs then it would still do it. Prior to the fan it did it in about 3 runs and that was in a gain nzxt case with about 8 or 9 fans. The x79 board were notorious for it tho due to the vrm all being crammed at the top between the ram slots. Never expected it from skylake. I've never had an issue with even the cheapest z68, z77 boards. My last board was a p8z77-v lk that never throttled at all. Of course I was only running about 1.27v but it had a nothing tiny heatsink on vrm and should of used more power on a 3770k then skylake 6700k...


you do know that unless you have a microcode update, there is a bug in p95 28.9 that fails on specific FFTs, right? Again guys - hammering the FPU with p95 is not a test of stability, it is a test of your cooling. Failures near throttle temperatures are from signal loss not logic failure due to overclock settings. there is a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> 
> 
> I ran x264 for a 3hr block no issues and have gamed on it for longer period already just fine. Boot up p28.9 and freeze after I hit start. *Any ideas as to what I can change*?


pick a different virus-mode test. That is what p95 is.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

I'm talking 27.9 I gave up on 28.9 a few days ago. N never anywhere near throttle temp on cpu (max 80°), just stupid vrm throttle. Stable now but vrm throttle sometimes which has never happened to me on any platform other then x79. Even 2600k running 4.8 1.4v never throttled on a cheap asrock z68 extreme3.

Anyone know the previous version # before 27.9 that had no avx ?


----------



## robalm

Do you guys use manuell vcore or adaptive mode for 24/7 use?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I'm talking 27.9 I gave up on 28.9 a few days ago. N never anywhere near throttle temp on cpu (max 80°), just stupid vrm throttle. Stable now but vrm throttle sometimes which has never happened to me on any platform other then x79. Even 2600k running 4.8 1.4v never throttled on a cheap asrock z68 extreme3.
> 
> Anyone know the previous version # before 27.9 that had no avx ?


that's because the sandy bridge does not have the same instruction sets. My 2700K handles either version without a problem. Read my earlier post... you can disable AVX in any version including 28.9.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I'm talking 27.9 I gave up on 28.9 a few days ago. N never anywhere near throttle temp on cpu (max 80°), just stupid vrm throttle. Stable now but vrm throttle sometimes which has never happened to me on any platform other then x79. Even 2600k running 4.8 1.4v never throttled on a cheap asrock z68 extreme3.
> 
> Anyone know the previous version # before 27.9 that had no avx ?


What Jpmboy said, but to your point I think it's v26.6 that has no AVX instructions. But just easier to use the latest and disable any "features" you don't want to test.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> What Jpmboy said, but to your point I think it's v26.6 that has no AVX instructions. But just easier to use the latest and disable any "features" you don't want to test.


Ya but if I can find 26.6 I can just throw it in my storage drive n never have to worry about it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ya but if I can find 26.6 I can just throw it in my storage drive n never have to worry about it.


PM sent.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks !


----------



## sapphiretech

Hello guys, i have one question, my new i5 6600k does 4.7ghz with 1.38 (1.376) perfectly fine, i ran x264 test for like 8 hours and the hottest core was at 64c, it is right for a 24/7 use with c1 states and speedstep disabled ?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphiretech*
> 
> Hello guys, i have one question, my new i5 6600k does 4.7ghz with 1.38 (1.376) perfectly fine, i ran x264 test for like 8 hours and the hottest core was at 64c, it is right for a 24/7 use with c1 states and speedstep disabled ?


What's the benefit of c1 states enabled but speedstep disabled ?


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> What's the benefit of c1 states enabled but speedstep disabled ?


I think he means both disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> What's the benefit of c1 states enabled but speedstep disabled ?


lol - none.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> you do know that unless you have a microcode update, there is a bug in p95 28.9 that fails on specific FFTs, right? Again guys - hammering the FPU with p95 is not a test of stability, it is a test of your cooling.


Misinformation!! Firstly, there is no bug in P95 28.9, if there was then it wouldn't be Intel's job to fix it. Secondly.....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Misinformation!! Firstly, there is no bug in P95 28.9, if there was then it wouldn't be Intel's job to fix it. Secondly.....


Correct, the bug was in Intel's microcode, not P95. Secondly, is was with AVX instructions (27.9), not FMA3 (28.9).


----------



## Jpmboy

Picky, picky...
6 of 1.. half dozen of another... the point was the bios update with a corrected MC. *Rather than let the guy continue to abuse his cpu with p95 stopped workers, either of you could have dropped the hint*. Instead of a feeble attempt to correct my post oppar.


----------



## blizzars

I'm trying to overclock my 6700k on an Asus z170a, nh-d14 cooler, 16gb 2133 ram.
I'm able to pass a 15 minute rog real bench stress test with [email protected] (actual vcore of 1.376V), but when I try to run x264 overnight it fails. I've tried up to [email protected] (actual 1.406).
My current mobo settings are:
47 core ratio
LLC set to level 6
CPU current capability 130%
CPU power phase Extreme
FCLK 1ghz
CPU core voltage 1.41 (able to pass 15 min stress test with 1.38)
VCCIO 1.2V (actual 1.224)
System agent 1.25V (actual 1.288)
Maybe I just have a bad chip? Are there any other motherboard settings I'm missing?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzars*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 6700k on an Asus z170a, nh-d14 cooler, 16gb 2133 ram.
> I'm able to pass a 15 minute rog real bench stress test with [email protected] (actual vcore of 1.376V), but when I try to run x264 overnight it fails. I've tried up to [email protected] (actual 1.406).
> My current mobo settings are:
> 47 core ratio
> LLC set to level 6
> CPU current capability 130%
> CPU power phase Extreme
> FCLK 1ghz
> CPU core voltage 1.41 (able to pass 15 min stress test with 1.38)
> VCCIO 1.2V (actual 1.224)
> System agent 1.25V (actual 1.288)
> Maybe I just have a bad chip? Are there any other motherboard settings I'm missing?


Try lowering vccio to 1.1-1.15v and vccsa to about 1.2v. You shouldn't need that much for either of those with 2133 ram. If that doesn't work you prob just need more cpu voltage. Passing overnight of x264 is a massive difference compared to passing a benchmark.


----------



## blizzars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Try lowering vccio to 1.1-1.15v and vccsa to about 1.2v. You shouldn't need that much for either of those with 2133 ram. If that doesn't work you prob just need more cpu voltage. Passing overnight of x264 is a massive difference compared to passing a benchmark.


I'll try lowing those 2 voltages and passing 1.42v, which is more than I'd like but I'll see if it can pass a longer stress test. Seems like it fails after ~3 hours of x264


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzars*
> 
> I'll try lowing those 2 voltages and passing 1.42v, which is more than I'd like but I'll see if it can pass a longer stress test. Seems like it fails after ~3 hours of x264


Quick way to tell if it's just voltage or something else would be drop to 4.6 and leave everything else the same and see if it fails at the same time or at all.


----------



## blizzars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quick way to tell if it's just voltage or something else would be drop to 4.6 and leave everything else the same and see if it fails at the same time or at all.


That sounds like a good plan, I'll try running x264 at 4.6 with the same settings and see what'll happen.


----------



## Snaporz

I found stable settings for 4.6ghz @ 1.385v with adaptive enabled. Trying for 4.7 now while I'm at work at 1.4v. I had 1.39v running x264 while I slept but failed after 3 hours. Here's to hoping I return home later with 60 loops completed.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I found stable settings for 4.6ghz @ 1.385v with adaptive enabled. Trying for 4.7 now while I'm at work at 1.4v. I had 1.39v running x264 while I slept but failed after 3 hours. Here's to hoping I return home later with 60 loops completed.


I doubt 1.385v to 1.4v will get you 100mhz but good luck !


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I doubt 1.385v to 1.4v will get you 100mhz but good luck !


I can hope. Don't want to go over 1.4 so worst case I'm perfectly fine "settling" with a stable 4.6 and 3333mhz RAM.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I found stable settings for 4.6ghz @ 1.385v with adaptive enabled. Trying for 4.7 now while I'm at work at 1.4v. I had 1.39v running x264 while I slept but failed after 3 hours. Here's to hoping I return home later with 60 loops completed.


I have to admit, it's a bit relieving to see someone with a 6700k as voltage hungry as mine. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have to admit, it's a bit relieving to see someone with a 6700k as voltage hungry as mine. I thought I was the only one.


I'm quite jealous of some of those low volt 4.6/7s on the spreadsheet.

Edit: Unless I'm just doing it wrong with some settings as well, haha. I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Raghar

Hi folks, I just managed to acquire i5-6600K, and I managed to run it at beautiful overclock 3.9GHz at 1.185V, with 1.100V VCSA. 73 W max and temperatures 43C (Because some people are thinking 15C degrees at night are completely fine temperature in summer and definitely will not start central heating before fall.)

At least it's more stable than my old Ivy-E, but I'd need it to run now, because it was nice heater. These 70 W are quite a difference. (Oh well, back to heating the room with furmark.)


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I'm quite jealous of some of those low volt 4.6/7s on the spreadsheet.
> 
> Edit: Unless I'm just doing it wrong with some settings as well, haha. I'm certainly no expert.


Same here. stable 4.6 @ 1.42v showing 1.39 in HWMonitor. Oh well, to hell with the silicon lottery!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Same here. stable 4.6 @ 1.42v showing 1.39 in HWMonitor. Oh well, to hell with the silicon lottery!


Next time I buy a CPU, it will be from the Silicon Lottery retailer to avoid this.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Next time I buy a CPU, it will be from the Silicon Lottery retailer to avoid this.


Well it doesn't seem that great neither...
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/lga-1151/products/6700k46g


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Well it doesn't seem that great neither...
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/lga-1151/products/6700k46g


Well, better to pay extra (can get more than a 4.6 chip) for guarantee 4.8 @ 'x' voltage than play the lottery to some.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Well it doesn't seem that great neither...
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/lga-1151/products/6700k46g


I have to agree.

I bought my 6700K off Amazon back in early June for $347.

I suppose I got lucky, 4830MHz @ 1.39V.

I remember, several years ago, there were lists of the batch numbers of the best overclocking CPUs...


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I have to agree.
> 
> I bought my 6700K off Amazon back in early June for $347.
> 
> I suppose I got lucky, 4830MHz @ 1.39V.
> 
> I remember, several years ago, there were lists of the batch numbers of the best overclocking CPUs...


According to Silicon Lottery themselves, its random as to which batches are the best.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594249/silicon-lottery-6700k-4-9ghz/40

#62 on there.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> According to Silicon Lottery themselves, its random as to which batches are the best.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594249/silicon-lottery-6700k-4-9ghz/40
> 
> #62 on there.


I only see 45 posts, what is #62?

Yes, some batches were, and probably still are, better than others. Also, I remember that chips from nearer the center of the wafer were supposed to be better than those from the perimeter.

There was a way (allegedly) to tell by looking at the code on the edge of the chip PCB where the chip was cut from on the wafer.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I only see 45 posts, what is #62?


Oh! Oops. I must've mistook the 42 for 62.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FUZZFrrek*
> 
> Well it doesn't seem that great neither...
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/lga-1151/products/6700k46g


Yeah that's basically my 6700k. They have even better though.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Next time I buy a CPU, it will be from the Silicon Lottery retailer to avoid this.


4.6 is a good clock. If ur temps are good no reason to complain at all. Your about average for skylake imo.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I found stable settings for 4.6ghz @ 1.385v with adaptive enabled. Trying for 4.7 now while I'm at work at 1.4v. I had 1.39v running x264 while I slept but failed after 3 hours. Here's to hoping I return home later with 60 loops completed.


At 1.45 I can do a couple of run at Cinebench but as soon as try OCCT or Real bench, I get the damn watchdog error...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 4.6 is a good clock. If ur temps are good no reason to complain at all. Your about average for skylake imo.


Yeah I'm okay with 4.6, it's just the voltage my chip needs is more than I like. Forget about Prime95 28.9. x264 doesn't get dangerously hot though, upper 60s to low 70s in this humid summer weather.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I'm okay with 4.6, it's just the voltage my chip needs is more than I like. Forget about Prime95 28.9. x264 doesn't get dangerously hot though, upper 60s to low 70s in this humid summer weather.


Ya I'm right about 71 max temp in x264 at 1.33v 4.5ghz. I'm in an htpc case tho. Corsair 400c case coming Friday I bet it gives me a good 10° drop with same cooler. I'll have the room for a much better cooler tho.


----------



## Bogga

"Nice" to see others with volts the same as mine (6700k @ 4.7 @ ~1.365). All other seem to reach 4.8 @ 1.33









I have to go way north of 1.4 (~1.44) to get it to pass a couple of minutes in any bench. But too high for my taste and to hot as well


----------



## Flattervieh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> Username:Flattervieh
> CPU Model:6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Core Frequency: 4700
> Cache Frequency: 4100
> Vcore in UEFI: 1,365 Adaptive
> Vcore: OCCT: 1,423 x264: 1,408
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Kraken X61
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.2 1 Hour
> x264 16T Normal 5 Hours
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L605F197
> Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35-2T
> Ram Voltage: 1,3530
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: VRM Spreadspectrum Auto, EIST Enabled





I'm now at 4.8 GHz

Username:Flattervieh
CPU Model:6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4800
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.390 Adaptive
Vcore: OCCT: 1,444 x264: TBD
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Kraken X61
Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.2 1 Hour
x264 16T Normal TBD Hours

Batch Number: Malaysia L605F197
Ram Speed: 3000 15-17-17-35-2T
Ram Voltage: 1.3530
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: VRM Spreadspectrum Disabled, EIST Enabled


----------



## abso

So I manged to OC my 6700K to 4,[email protected] stable. But I have a Ram issue and dont know what to do. If i enable XMP profile stability turns to **** and I get BSOD in daily usage. Prime runs fine though. Mainboard is an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming and Ram is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 2x16GB Kit. If everything is on auto and Ram runs at 2133Mhz everything is stable. As soon as I turn on XMP Profile in Bios BSOD are happening from time to time. XMP Profile sets Ram Timings ans Voltage to 1.35V and seems correct. Anyone has an idea what might be the issue? Would be nice if I could run it at the promoted 3000mhz.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> So I manged to OC my 6700K to 4,[email protected] stable. But I have a Ram issue and dont know what to do. If i enable XMP profile stability turns to **** and I get BSOD in daily usage. Prime runs fine though. Mainboard is an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming and Ram is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 2x16GB Kit. If everything is on auto and Ram runs at 2133Mhz everything is stable. As soon as I turn on XMP Profile in Bios BSOD are happening from time to time. XMP Profile sets Ram Timings ans Voltage to 1.35V and seems correct. Anyone has an idea what might be the issue? Would be nice if I could run it at the promoted 3000mhz.


Check what vccio and vccsa voltages are when xmp is enabled.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> So I manged to OC my 6700K to 4,[email protected] stable. But I have a Ram issue and dont know what to do. If i enable XMP profile stability turns to **** and I get BSOD in daily usage. Prime runs fine though. Mainboard is an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming and Ram is Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 2x16GB Kit. If everything is on auto and Ram runs at 2133Mhz everything is stable. As soon as I turn on XMP Profile in Bios BSOD are happening from time to time. XMP Profile sets Ram Timings ans Voltage to 1.35V and seems correct. Anyone has an idea what might be the issue? Would be nice if I could run it at the promoted 3000mhz.


Higher ram frequency might've made your overclock more unstable. I only realized that when I had to raise vcore a bit after overclocking RAM. Most 1.35V XMP profile can cope with stock CPU clocks but less so for overclocked ones.
Also can try raise VCCIO and VCCSA a bit (and possibly DRAM voltage up to 1.4V if you're brave). My personal bet is on VCCSA or RAM timings though as I've never got BSODs with too low VCCIO or DRAM (brought me fail boot/other strange behaviors instead).
If even VCCIO/VCCSA wouldn't work for you then I'm afraid you might have to test out the best capable frequency/timings for your RAM by changing the values manually.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Check what vccio and vccsa voltages are when xmp is enabled.


I just checked.

Auto Settings (2133Mhz): DRAM = 1.2V; VCCIO = 0.960V; SA = 1.064V
XMP Settings (3000Mhz): DRAM = 1.35V; VICCO = 1.144V; SA = 1.216V

So if i try manual mode to try to set up my Ram instead of XMP, what voltages i should go with?

Another thing I noticed, is that CPU temperatures are getting higher in prime95 when I turn on XMP (3000mhz). On Auto (2133Mhz) I get maxT. of ~73°C but on XMP maxT. is 83°C if i Run Prime for 30min. CPU Vcore is the same though.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I just checked.
> 
> Auto Settings (2133Mhz): DRAM = 1.2V; VCCIO = 0.960V; SA = 1.064V
> XMP Settings (3000Mhz): DRAM = 1.35V; VICCO = 1.144V; SA = 1.216V
> 
> So if i try manual mode to try to set up my Ram instead of XMP, what voltages i should go with?
> 
> Another thing I noticed, is that CPU temperatures are getting higher in prime95 when I turn on XMP (3000mhz). On Auto (2133Mhz) I get maxT. of ~73°C but on XMP maxT. is 83°C if i Run Prime for 30min. CPU Vcore is the same though.


Leave xmp enabled and bump vccsa to 1.25v manually and give it a shot.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Another thing I noticed, is that CPU temperatures are getting higher in prime95 when I turn on XMP (3000mhz). On Auto (2133Mhz) I get maxT. of ~73°C but on XMP maxT. is 83°C if i Run Prime for 30min. CPU Vcore is the same though.


It's pretty normal especially when you bump up VCCIO & VCCSA, and also exactly why pushing for higher RAM frequencies usually not worth it unless you got insane cooling or you use memory-intensive software very often.
In your case I would say saving that 10C heat for extra 100MHz on CPU would give you more gain than +870MHz on RAM.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> It's pretty normal especially when you bump up VCCIO & VCCSA, and also exactly why pushing for higher RAM frequencies usually not worth it unless you got insane cooling or you use memory-intensive software very often.
> In your case I would say saving that 10C heat for extra 100MHz on CPU would give you more gain than +870MHz on RAM.


Exactly why I went with 2666 instead of 3200mhz for same cost. Easier to just set xmp and go then get higher clocked ram and then run it at lower clocks because a) you could get a weak imc that can't handle 3200mhz without crazy vccsa or b) cpu potential overclocks better with lower ram clocks.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Exactly why I went with 2666 instead of 3200mhz for same cost. Easier to just set xmp and go then get higher clocked ram and then run it at lower clocks because a) you could get a weak imc that can't handle 3200mhz without crazy vccsa or b) cpu potential overclocks better with lower ram clocks.


I got mine because it was cheap (60€) and was in support list of my mainboard. Didnt know there were so many potential issues and it will effect cpu temperatures.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I got mine because it was cheap (60€) and was in support list of my mainboard. Didnt know there were so many potential issues and it will effect cpu temperatures.


You should be already anyways. In most cases 3200 works fine with right settings. Other then ur increased temps. Just try bumping up the vccsa like I said.


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzars*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 6700k on an Asus z170a, nh-d14 cooler, 16gb 2133 ram.
> I'm able to pass a 15 minute rog real bench stress test with [email protected] (actual vcore of 1.376V), but when I try to run x264 overnight it fails. I've tried up to [email protected] (actual 1.406).
> My current mobo settings are:
> 47 core ratio
> LLC set to level 6
> CPU current capability 130%
> CPU power phase Extreme
> FCLK 1ghz
> CPU core voltage 1.41 (able to pass 15 min stress test with 1.38)
> VCCIO 1.2V (actual 1.224)
> System agent 1.25V (actual 1.288)
> Maybe I just have a bad chip? Are there any other motherboard settings I'm missing?


I would like your chip! I can only go at 4.6 at that many voltage!


----------



## Flattervieh

Can it be that my CPU becomes unstable at about 85°C? It passes 1 Hour of OCCT at 1,390v and max 82°C and fails at 1,390v,1,395v,1,400v and max 86°C. however it passes at 1,410v and max 85°C. Ambient Temperatures ...


----------



## calebdk

Still a little unsure about my temperatures on the following system:

z170 pro gaming
i7-6700k 4,6ghz 1.3 vcore
noctua DH15 dual fan
2x 140 front
1x back
fractal r5

Shouldn't a DH15 cooler perform better? Iam considering a remount of the cooler but is out of thermal paste and it is a ***** to remount. So what do you guys think? Shouldn't it be able to take like 10 degress more of the core load?


----------



## robalm

1. Motherbord: Asus z170 pro gaming
2. CPU: i7 6700K
3. Mem: Corsair 16GB 2666mhz cl16
3. Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
4. Freq: 4.6ghz
5. VCore: 1,24 LLC level 5

Batch#: X603C865 Made in Vietnam

I can run it with 1.25v LLC level 5 at 4.7Ghz, benchmark stable. I think i can get 1h in Realbech with 1.27v.
I got it to boot into Windows and validated with CPU-Z at 4.8GHz at 1.25v -> http://valid.x86.fr/3ykpt7

I only run with 8GB in Realbench maybe i should have run with 16GB, i don't know if that makes a differens?
(vcore 95% under test was at 1.248, 1.264 5%)
upload imagem

Here is a test with 1.25v, 4.7GHz
free upload

I was happy with the 4.6GHz but i may go a little higher, it looks like a better then average chip?


----------



## Jpmboy

is it me or is that R15 score Low?
edit: eh, maybe not too bad. http://hwbot.org/submission/3064195_jpmboy_cinebench___r15_core_i7_6700k_1107_cb
I have a 4.7 somewhere... R15 is very cache dependent.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Still a little unsure about my temperatures on the following system:
> 
> z170 pro gaming
> i7-6700k 4,6ghz 1.3 vcore
> noctua DH15 dual fan
> 2x 140 front
> 1x back
> fractal r5
> 
> Shouldn't a DH15 cooler perform better? Iam considering a remount of the cooler but is out of thermal paste and it is a ***** to remount. So what do you guys think? Shouldn't it be able to take like 10 degress more of the core load?


Your max core temp is 72? I would say nothing wrong there. I have very good liquid cooling and before I delidded I was getting mid-70's under extreme stress testing (@ 4.7/4.8 clocks).
Besides, every cpu is different.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Still a little unsure about my temperatures on the following system:
> 
> z170 pro gaming
> i7-6700k 4,6ghz 1.3 vcore
> noctua DH15 dual fan
> 2x 140 front
> 1x back
> fractal r5
> 
> Shouldn't a DH15 cooler perform better? Iam considering a remount of the cooler but is out of thermal paste and it is a ***** to remount. So what do you guys think? Shouldn't it be able to take like 10 degress more of the core load?


What program is that?

When I'm using OCCT I do get peaks into the 90's with a 1.4v core and the same cooler. When gaming and using all 4 cores it stays in the 60's.

I think it's down to there being too much of a gap between the core and IHS. Not enough of the heat is able to pass effectively enough to the DH15 for it to be able to do its job properly. Looking forward to de-lidding mine.


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is it me or is that R15 score Low?
> edit: eh, maybe not too bad. http://hwbot.org/submission/3064195_jpmboy_cinebench___r15_core_i7_6700k_1107_cb
> I have a 4.7 somewhere... R15 is very cache dependent.


I think it's normal for a 4.7GHz, i have seen slightly better result but my memory is not the best (running stock at 2666MHz 16-18-18-35-2).


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> I think it's normal for a 4.7GHz, i have seen slightly better result but my memory is not the best (running stock at 2666MHz 16-18-18-35-2).


If I remember correctly my 4820k scored about that n I was running dual channel on quad channel platform so probably about right... Clock for clock skylake slaughters my ivy 3770k tho. Both at 4.5ghz in firestrike performance preset my 3770k scored like high 11xxx and my 6700k is over 14xxx. This is physics score not overall score. People keep talking about overall score n saying it's not much of an upgrade. Overall score means nothing on same graphics setup but different platform. Especially going from i7 to i7.


----------



## Arctucas

I get 1074 CPU score @ 4830 in R15, so, that is about right.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What program is that?.


AIDA64.


----------



## UNDR8D

1. Motherboard: MSI Z170 Krait Gaming
2. CPU: i5 6600K
3. CPU Freq: 4.8ghz
4. CPU VCore: 1.37v
5. Memory: Corsair 16GB 3200mhz
6. Cooling: Corsair H105 + SP120 fans(2 push, 1 pull) 700-800rpm
7. Temp Idle: 21deg
8. Temp load: 47deg

Completely new to the PC game and even more so OC'n but i ran AIDA64 for 10min no dramas and about 3-4hours of gaming, does this mean i also won the silicon lottery lol?

running at these settings 24/7, i'll upload some pics if anyone wants


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNDR8D*
> 
> 1. Motherboard: MSI Z170 Krait Gaming
> 2. CPU: i5 6600K
> 3. CPU Freq: 4.8ghz
> 4. CPU VCore: 1.37v
> 5. Memory: Corsair 16GB 3200mhz
> 6. Cooling: Corsair H105 + SP120 fans(2 push, 1 pull) 700-800rpm
> 7. Temp Idle: 21deg
> 8. Temp load: 47deg
> 
> Completely new to the PC game and even more so OC'n but i ran AIDA64 for 10min no dramas and about 3-4hours of gaming, does this mean i also won the silicon lottery lol?
> 
> running at these settings 24/7, i'll upload some pics if anyone wants


You'll need to follow the format for having your info added to the official spreadsheet. You can find it in the first post.

I'd say you have a fantastic chip though if it's stable. I haven't posted mine yet but got 4.7ghz stable @ 1.405 vcore. Thank goodness for custom loop reaching 64 celsius tops at 100% or I'd tone it down.


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> If I remember correctly my 4820k scored about that n I was running dual channel on quad channel platform so probably about right... Clock for clock skylake slaughters my ivy 3770k tho. Both at 4.5ghz in firestrike performance preset my 3770k scored like high 11xxx and my 6700k is over 14xxx. This is physics score not overall score. People keep talking about overall score n saying it's not much of an upgrade. Overall score means nothing on same graphics setup but different platform. Especially going from i7 to i7.


Yes about same score as you in firestrike for me with my old 3770k 4.5Ghz delided.
I agree, overall score is not important only the physics.


----------



## boredgunner

I don't think 10 minutes if AIDA64 is enough. My stress testing involves x264 over night and I'm going to look to do OCCT over night too. Although I've only tested my 4.6 GHz in about 1 hour of OCCT and x264 over night (about 10 hours). Gonna try for 4.7 GHz today and hopefully test OCCT over night.


----------



## UNDR8D

yer i'll have a further look into it then

is it really necessary to stress test for so long? honest question as i thought the cpu would ever see full 100% load for a few seconds let alone 10mins

in saying that it was on 1.42v day one and i did fall asleep mid test(night shift worker) and woke up a good 4hours later in panic only to see the test still strolling along, i only dropped it to 1.37 this morning after doing a bit of reading up honestly didnt think it would go that low


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What program is that?
> 
> When I'm using OCCT I do get peaks into the 90's with a 1.4v core and the same cooler. When gaming and using all 4 cores it stays in the 60's.
> 
> I think it's down to there being too much of a gap between the core and IHS. Not enough of the heat is able to pass effectively enough to the DH15 for it to be able to do its job properly. Looking forward to de-lidding mine.


Its AIDA64 benchmark.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> 1. Motherbord: Asus z170 pro gaming
> 2. CPU: i7 6700K
> 3. Mem: Corsair 16GB 2666mhz cl16
> 3. Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> 4. Freq: 4.6ghz
> 5. VCore: 1,24 LLC level 5
> 
> Batch#: X603C865 Made in Vietnam
> 
> I can run it with 1.25v LLC level 5 at 4.7Ghz, benchmark stable. I think i can get 1h in Realbech with 1.27v.
> I got it to boot into Windows and validated with CPU-Z at 4.8GHz at 1.25v -> http://valid.x86.fr/3ykpt7
> 
> I only run with 8GB in Realbench maybe i should have run with 16GB, i don't know if that makes a differens?
> (vcore 95% under test was at 1.248, 1.264 5%)
> upload imagem
> 
> Here is a test with 1.25v, 4.7GHz
> free upload
> 
> Thats a crazy low Vcore for 4.7Ghz must be able to push 5.0Ghz if you can keep the temperatures down
> 
> I was happy with the 4.6GHz but i may go a little higher, it looks like a better then average chip?


----------



## UNDR8D

ok yup so just read the guidelines...my bad everyone i'll be back with the proper testing required


----------



## Gerald Amy

Well regardless of what's going on, I'm looking forward to reading your guide.


----------



## UNDR8D

sorry were u talking to me? if so...what guide?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerald Amy*
> 
> Well regardless of what's going on, I'm looking forward to reading your guide.


Look at the OP.


----------



## buddatech

My 6700k is good 4.6 @ 1.31v my last 2 6600k's were similar 4.6 @1.26/1.27 my current 6600k is a dud [email protected], 1.4v for 4.5 fails in every way won't even boot into Windows sometimes.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> My 6700k is good 4.6 @ 1.31v my last 2 6600k's were similar 4.6 @1.26/1.27 my current 6600k is a dud [email protected], 1.4v for 4.5 fails in every way won't even boot into Windows sometimes.


I would rather spend such amount on 1 single binned 6700K from SiliconLottery site


----------



## robalm

4.8GHz 1.28 vcore in bios with LLC Level 5.

https://postimg.org/image/3v1sphwbd/uploading pictures

Got a nice screenshot with 4.9GHz with 1.3v before BSOD









image hosting no sign up


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Did I read something about Windows 10 automatically parking cores or something like that if u bsod ? I got a new case (nzxt h440) and new cooler (thermaltake c5). So I'm gonna have another crack at this n see if I can't get 4.6 out of her on air. Almost went aio but regular air is so hassle free no worries and aio units have become insanely expensive in Canada. Almost $200 CAD for an h115i.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddatech*
> 
> My 6700k is good 4.6 @ 1.31v my last 2 6600k's were similar 4.6 @1.26/1.27 my current 6600k is a dud [email protected], 1.4v for 4.5 fails in every way won't even boot into Windows sometimes.


I'd of been extatic with 4.6 at 1.26v. That's amazing for a 6600k. Should of kept 1 of ur 1st 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Did I read something about Windows 10 automatically parking cores or something like that if u bsod ? I got a new case (nzxt h440) and new cooler (thermaltake c5). So I'm gonna have another crack at this n see if I can't get 4.6 out of her on air. Almost went aio but regular air is so hassle free no worries and aio units have become insanely expensive in Canada. Almost $200 CAD for an h115i.


no - the opposite. W10 can change the adv power settings to "min proc state=100%" if the bsod is a whea or 101.. .any BSOD where it can actually write a dump file. If the BSOD is a "blackout" it cannot make any OS adjustments. COre parking can occur with deep C-states.


----------



## Squall13

Speaking of deep c-states. Anyone have some idea what's preventing my 6600k from entering deep pc-states even when my mobo setting is set at package c7/c7s?

My core c-states are fine and park at c7 90% of the time but my package c-states never does deeper than c2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Speaking of deep c-states. Anyone have some idea what's preventing my 6600k from entering deep pc-states even when my mobo setting is set at package c7/c7s?
> 
> My core c-states are fine and park at c7 90% of the time but my package c-states never does deeper than c2


hard to guess... when you have a mystery rig.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So OCCT 4.4.2 with use all logical cores and avx linpack checked errored in about 20 min at 4.6 1.34v so bumped to 1.35 and ran for 45 minutes then boss. Display driver was consistently crashing and recovering about every 10 min during this time tho. Guessing 1.36-1.37 would get me stable. Can't read .dmp file aparently because Windows isn't logging them since my pagefile drive is an hdd storage drive instead of my OS drive ssd...

Don't know if I'm comfortable throwing 1.36-1.37v at the chip on air either. Pretty beefy voltage and these chips aren't sandybridge lol.


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hard to guess... when you have a mystery rig.


Oh sorry about that.

i5 6600k 4.5ghz @ 1.32v. MSI z170A SLI Plus. 16gb Ripjaws V XMP on 3000 mhz. Corsair H100i. Old PNY GTX 760.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So OCCT 4.4.2 with use all logical cores and avx linpack checked errored in about 20 min at 4.6 1.34v so bumped to 1.35 and ran for 45 minutes then boss. Display driver was consistently crashing and recovering about every 10 min during this time tho. Guessing 1.36-1.37 would get me stable. Can't read .dmp file aparently because Windows isn't logging them since my pagefile drive is an hdd storage drive instead of my OS drive ssd...
> 
> Don't know if I'm comfortable throwing 1.36-1.37v at the chip on air either. Pretty beefy voltage and these chips aren't sandybridge lol.


If you're using the cooler in your sig rig, get a new one ASAP. High end air coolers can handle 1.37v no problem even without being excessively loud (one NF-A14 iPPC-2000 or equivalent would be sufficient on something like a Thermalright Archon IB-E I imagine).


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're using the cooler in your sig rig, get a new one ASAP. High end air coolers can handle 1.37v no problem even without being excessively loud (one NF-A14 iPPC-2000 or equivalent would be sufficient on something like a Thermalright Archon IB-E I imagine).


I'm currently using a thermaltake nic c5 I got the other day. Its a good cooler but it wants high speed fans as it's design is basically the same as the old true spirit. If I crank fans during stress I'm high 70s in OCCT which is pretty good. x264 is like 70 max. Linpack and avx heat up the cpu pretty good. Debating on swapping for something else but in my experience an extra 2-3° for the insane price of an nh-d15 is not worth it. Plus it's big and ugly af.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall13*
> 
> Oh sorry about that.
> 
> i5 6600k 4.5ghz @ 1.32v. MSI z170A SLI Plus. 16gb Ripjaws V XMP on 3000 mhz. Corsair H100i. Old PNY GTX 760.


check that the Package limit is not set to auto and is at the depth you want. remember.. waking parked cores can get glitchy with anything but fixed voltage (manual override)


----------



## 3GRAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> Username: QuantumX
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 49
> Core Frequency: 4900MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4500MHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.385v
> Vcore: 1.386v (on voltmeter)
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delidded. Corsair H80 with single SP120 fan
> Stability Test: x264 16T 7hours
> Batch Number: X602C027 Vietnam
> Ram Speed: 3200MHz 15-15-15-45
> Ram Voltage: 1.29v
> SA Voltage: 1.03v
> IO Voltage: 1.09v
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A XPOWER Titanium Edition
> LLC Setting: Mode 2
> Misc Comments: N/A


Hey bro I bought this batch last month would you tried to reach 5ghz ??? I tried 5ghz 1.450v on Maximus 8 extreme and not stable


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Can someone give me a "normal" temperature of a 6700K on an H100i GTX (or something like it) on the x264 temp on stock speed?
I am hitting 70 a 75c after around 5min while my CPU is on stock speeds and I use a water cooling set, I do not think that is really normal. I also changed my thermal paste but no change...
I contacted Corsair for an rma for my unit.
Cause 70/75c on x264 and 80+ on intel burn test is a bit too much for me.
What do you think?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Can someone give me a "normal" temperature of a 6700K on an H100i GTX (or something like it) on the x264 temp on stock speed?
> I am hitting 70 a 75c after around 5min while my CPU is on stock speeds and I use a water cooling set, I do not think that is really normal. I also changed my thermal paste but no change...
> I contacted Corsair for an rma for my unit.
> Cause 70/75c on x264 and 80+ on intel burn test is a bit too much for me.
> What do you think?


Check voltage. 6700k stock severely overvolts. I see about 1.328V or something max stock. Some people report 1.4v or more. I don't understand how it can stay within tdp like that. With mine it starts boosted to 4.2ghz 1.328v in prime95 and after a few min drops to 4cuz and 1.23v solid to stay within tdp. That's 100% stock settings. I have a feeling stock settings allow to exceed tdp for a short term. That would be the stock short term power duration setting and then the long term power duration kicks in and forced actual tdp. That's my assumption anyways.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Check voltage. 6700k stock severely overvolts. I see about 1.328V or something max stock. Some people report 1.4v or more. I don't understand how it can stay within tdp like that. With mine it starts boosted to 4.2ghz 1.328v in prime95 and after a few min drops to 4cuz and 1.23v solid to stay within tdp. That's 100% stock settings. I have a feeling stock settings allow to exceed tdp for a short term. That would be the stock short term power duration setting and then the long term power duration kicks in and forced actual tdp. That's my assumption anyways.


Yup, I just started aida 64 CPUID and the stresstest the core voltage just went to 1.424V... pretty sure that is my problem, thanks!
Should I just set the core voltage in the bios? and to how much? and adaptive or not?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Yup, I just started aida 64 CPUID and the stresstest the core voltage just went to 1.424V... pretty sure that is my problem, thanks!
> Should I just set the core voltage in the bios? and to how much? and adaptive or not?


R u going to overclock or not ? Guide says start with manual voltage and LLC at 6 or something If u have Asus motherboard. Set to 1.35v and 4.5ghz and leave uncore stock (4.1ghz) disable all power saving stuff. May have to increase long term power, short term power settings too.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> R u going to overclock or not ? Guide says start with manual voltage and LLC at 6 or something If u have Asus motherboard. Set to 1.35v and 4.5ghz and leave uncore stock (4.1ghz) disable all power saving stuff. May have to increase long term power, short term power settings too.


Probably going to overclock yeah, but I just want to test stock speeds first to see if it is ok if I lower the voltage or if I still have high temps so I can rma the cooler


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archang3l*
> 
> Probably going to overclock yeah, but I just want to test stock speeds first to see if it is ok if I lower the voltage or if I still have high temps so I can rma the cooler


Try 1.25v. Should be able to just set voltage to adaptive and put in 1.25v. Not sure if that will make you throttle or not with everything else stock. You can give it a shot tho. May have to set LLC as well but not sure.


----------



## Tdbeisn554

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Try 1.25v. Should be able to just set voltage to adaptive and put in 1.25v. Not sure if that will make you throttle or not with everything else stock. You can give it a shot tho. May have to set LLC as well but not sure.


Ok Thanks will let you know


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So I think I'm pretty dam stable at 4.6ghz now. 1.36-1.368v. This cooler is crazy cranked the fans and drops temps like 5C. Loud tho, but for stress testing who cares. Still have to run x264 still but good enough for the list. Might not even bother. 4.5ghz 1.33v seams a lot more well rounded setup to me.


----------



## Squall13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that the Package limit is not set to auto and is at the depth you want. remember.. waking parked cores can get glitchy with anything but fixed voltage (manual override)


Yessir it's not on auto it's on C7 right now. It only goes as deep as package C2.

Some more info that might give you kind folks some ideas. Balanced Power Setting. Windows 7. Manual Voltage. C1E disabled (tried enabled didn't help). EIST and Enhanced Turbo enabled. Monitoring it using Throttlestop.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ordered 2 gentle typhoon 2150rpm pwm fans for my thermaltake c5. Stock fans are garbage. Look good but friggin LOUD over 1200rpm. Plus gets rid of the red.


----------



## BIOS1902

Deleted, wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## abso

Today I noticed I get different Vcore Voltages, depending on which Prim95 I'm using. With Version 26.6 VCore is lower compared to later Versions. This only happens if VCore ist set with Adaptive or Offset mode. With Manual Mode VCore is the same on all Versions. Anyone noticed this before and mb knows why this happens? CPU load ofc is 100% always.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Today I noticed I get different Vcore Voltages, depending on which Prim95 I'm using. With Version 26.6 VCore is lower compared to later Versions. This only happens if VCore ist set with Adaptive or Offset mode. With Manual Mode VCore is the same on all Versions. Anyone noticed this before and mb knows why this happens? CPU load ofc is 100% always.


AVX2? With adaptive mode are you using auto or manual offset value?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Today I noticed I get different Vcore Voltages, depending on which Prim95 I'm using. With Version 26.6 VCore is lower compared to later Versions. This only happens if VCore ist set with Adaptive or Offset mode. With Manual Mode VCore is the same on all Versions. Anyone noticed this before and mb knows why this happens? CPU load ofc is 100% always.


That's because with adaptive and offset LLC is kind of dependant on load. Newer prime95 loads down cpu much harder then 26.6 because of avx. 100% load is not the same depending on program. That's why temps are different depending. This is why I use manual mode to find stability at a certain voltage then I change to offset or adaptive and I set my LLC to where during light load but max clocks I get slightly higher voltage then when under stress test load. For example 1.35 while gaming but 1.32 during stress tests (1.32 is what would be set in manual mode). Unfortunately I can't do this on my skylake cpu because my msi board only has 1 LLC setting n with offset or adaptive it rises slightly under load. No big deal tho I can still do the same thing but I'm just leaving manual since if my rig is on in gaming and if I'm not gaming it's off. So power saving modes don't really benefit me.


----------



## abso

I looked a bit more into this topic and found this.

In Post 6 some Asus guy explains the different modes to set VCore.

Quote:


> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
> 
> As an example, a CPU is perfectly stable at 1.25V using a manual voltage (static), if Adaptive or Offset Mode is used instead, it is impossible to lock the core voltage when running software that contains AVX instruction sets - stress tests such as AIDA and Prime contain AVX instruction sets. When the AVX instructions are detected by the PCU, the core voltage will be ramped an additional ~0.1V over your target voltage - so 1.25V will become ~1.35V under AVX load. If you intend to run heavy load AVX software, we recommend using Manual Vcore, NOT Adaptive or Offset Mode.


So the way I understand this is, as soon as usage of AVX is detected it doesnt matter anymore what Vcore you set in adaptive mode and CPU will just use higher Voltage. So this means you can use lower voltage and be stable with adaptive mode compared to manual mode? In daily usage you can run lower voltages on 100% load as long as there is no AVX involved. And if AVX is involved CPU will just take Voltage it needs. On manual you always have to set voltage higher because it wont change if AVX is used.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I looked a bit more into this topic and found this.
> 
> In Post 6 some Asus guy explains the different modes to set VCore.
> So the way I understand this is, as soon as usage of AVX is detected it doesnt matter anymore what Vcore you set in adaptive mode and CPU will just use higher Voltage. So this means you can use lower voltage and be stable with adaptive mode compared to manual mode? In daily usage you can run lower voltages on 100% load as long as there is no AVX involved. And if AVX is involved CPU will just take Voltage it needs. On manual you always have to set voltage higher because it wont change if AVX is used.


X264 16T & RealBench uses AVX but I do not see any added voltage to vcore when I tested Offset mode.
XTU uses AVX2 and it added 0.05-0.100v to vcore when I was testing with Offset mode. No added voltage with Adaptive mode (with manual offset voltage; I did not try Auto offset voltage)


----------



## abso

I only tried different prime95 Versions and with V26.6 i have Vcore 1.232V and >V26.6 i have 1.280V when i use adaptive mode. ([email protected] / Asus Z170 Pro Gaming)

So CPU pretty much always runs at 1.232V under 100% load in daily use. If I wanted to use manual mode for example I had to always have 1.280V set because it wouldnt increase voltage if AVX is used which resulted in BSOD.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I only tried different prime95 Versions and with V26.6 i have Vcore 1.232V and >V26.6 i have 1.280V when i use adaptive mode. ([email protected] / Asus Z170 Pro Gaming)


You are using Adaptive mode with auto or manual offset voltage? If you are using auto, it would explain why I don't see a vcore increase with AVX2 while you do.


----------



## robalm

No extra vcore added for me using Adaptive mode on my Asus z710 gaming pro.
But only tested Realbench and Aida64.


----------



## abso

In adaptive mode my offset is on Auto. I just run Cinebench and CPU-Z stresstest and Vcore is 1.232V there as well.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> In adaptive mode my offset is on Auto. I just run Cinebench and CPU-Z stresstest and Vcore is 1.232V there as well.


Actually adaptive mode with auto offset voltage as you are using now sounds good. Seems to add voltage accordingly with load, as long as vcore doesn't shoot up to too high a value with AVX2 - then seems OK


----------



## abso

In bios i have set Adaptive mode, Turbo Vcore 1.240V, Offset Auto. Max. VCore i had was 1.280V and that only happens with Prime95 >V26.6 or I guess other Software that is using AVX instructions. Prime is just the only one I know of. Everything else runs at 1.232V which is good enough for me.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

I'm pretty sure it only does it with offset guys. Probably why the mobo manufacturers added adaptive into the mix.


----------



## Mjolken

Okey.. I'm back again now. I'm going to ask this before I start, SHOULD I use adaptive voltage to be able to lower the voltage while PC is in idle? As of now when idle I'm running
at my load voltage which is 1.38v. Running voltage at full load even tho cpu is in idle seems "bad"?

What I did was I tried to use Adaptive voltage, which gave me BSOD (RQL_Less_or_not_Equal) on startup. And I dont know what to do, so I need your help.

*TLDR*

1. Should I use Adaptive voltage to get lower voltages at idle?
2. What should I do to be able to do this? (As I get BSOD if I change to Adaptive).

Some off questions..

3. CPU SVID Support, Something that should be used?
4. EPU Power Saving, What it is? And should I use?
5. Intel SpeedStep, What does it do?

If you need more info, tell me and I'll try to provide them.
// Mjolk

Added pictures of my bios now, did not take printscreens as I dont have an USB stick right now.. so used the phone!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Post including all the info about my stable 4.6Ghz OC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> CPU Model: *i7 6700K*
> Base Clock: *100*
> Core Multiplier: *46*
> Core Frequency: *4.6Ghz*
> Cache Frequency: *4.4Ghz*
> Vcore in UEFI: *1.38v*
> Vcore: *1.384v*
> FCLK: *1Ghz*
> Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-D15*
> Stability Test: *Custom x264, 16 threads, Infinity loops (55+ loops done, about 6+ hours).*
> 
> Batch Number: *Sweden.* Don't have the box left.. might be cause I broke it when unpacking!
> Ram Speed: *2666Mhz, 16-18-18-35 - 1.200v - DDR4. Using XMP.*
> Ram Voltage: *1.200v*
> Motherboard: *Asus Z170 Pro Gaming*
> LLC Setting: *LLC Level 5*
> Misc Comments: *N/A*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help this far. // Mjolk


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Okey.. I'm back again now. I'm going to ask this before I start, SHOULD I use adaptive voltage to be able to lower the voltage while PC is in idle? As of now when idle I'm running
> at my load voltage which is 1.38v. Running voltage at full load even tho cpu is in idle seems "bad"?
> 
> What I did was I tried to use Adaptive voltage, which gave me BSOD (RQL_Less_or_not_Equal) on startup. And I dont know what to do, so I need your help.
> 
> *TLDR*
> 
> 1. Should I use Adaptive voltage to get lower voltages at idle?
> 2. What should I do to be able to do this? (As I get BSOD if I change to Adaptive).
> 
> Some off questions..
> 
> 3. CPU SVID Support, Something that should be used?
> 4. EPU Power Saving, What it is? And should I use?
> 5. Intel SpeedStep, What does it do?
> 
> If you need more info, tell me and I'll try to provide them.
> // Mjolk
> 
> Added pictures of my bios now, did not take printscreens as I dont have an USB stick right now.. so used the phone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post including all the info about my stable 4.6Ghz OC.


Depends how you use your rig. I only have mine running while gaming. Very minimal amount of idle so probably just going to leave mine on manual full clocks and voltage all the time. If your rig is on 24/7 then u prob want the idle to drop clocks and voltage. Were you using offset or adaptive voltage when u bsod on startup and what do you have LLC set to ?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*


Is ram command rate set at 1T or 2T? I mean 16-18-18-35-1T or 16-18-18-35-2T


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Is ram command rate set at 1T or 2T? I mean 16-18-18-35-1T or 16-18-18-35-2T


I have the same memory and they run 2T stock.

ps: you can run the memory at 2800Mhz on stock settings


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> I have the same memory and they run 2T stock.
> 
> ps: you can run the memory at 2800Mhz on stock settings


I have that ram as well. U do anything to voltage to bump to 2800 or just everything stock except frequency change. I heard from a ton of people that early batches of this ram actually had a 2800 xmp profile that was all same settings but a bump in voltage. The entire line had it. 2800 version had a 3000 xmp, 3000 version had a 3200 xmp and so on. I guess they took it out...

PS must be nice to get 4.6 on 1.24v







mine takes 1.36v for 4.6


----------



## robalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I have that ram as well. U do anything to voltage to bump to 2800 or just everything stock except frequency change. I heard from a ton of people that early batches of this ram actually had a 2800 xmp profile that was all same settings but a bump in voltage. The entire line had it. 2800 version had a 3000 xmp, 3000 version had a 3200 xmp and so on. I guess they took it out...
> 
> PS must be nice to get 4.6 on 1.24v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine takes 1.36v for 4.6


Just the 2666MHz xmp profile and added 2800MHz, i only have 1 profile.
It sounds interesting, do you have any links to that discussion?

Yes indeed, low temps and 4.6Ghz is a sweet spot







I have seen more guys with same batch as me that also have got good result.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> Just the 2666MHz xmp profile and added 2800MHz, i only have 1 profile.
> It sounds interesting, do you have any links to that discussion?
> 
> Yes indeed, low temps and 4.6Ghz is a sweet spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen more guys with same batch as me that also have got good result.


Theres actually a review that says it and when i saw i tried googling it and found a bunch of people talking about it.
https://play3r.net/reviews/memory/corsair-vengeance-lpx-ddr4-2666mhz-16gb-2x8gb-review/


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

Hey guys I need your help. Do my temps seem really high for a custom loop? I've got a 6700k @ 4.7GHz 1.33v on an ASUS z170i pro gaming board with a gtx 1080 @ 2101MHz. Cooling is an EK supremacy evo, EK FC GPU block, 2x EK SE 240 rads, EK revo D5 pump.

I don't know what ambient temps are but everything idles around 28-30c. My gpu almost never goes above 45c under load but my cpu temps seem high to me for a custom loop. I've reseated the cpu block two times now. I know it's on right. Do you think I need to delid or is this normal?

The stress test is the x264 version from this thread.


----------



## Arctucas

I will say before I de-lidded my 6700K, I saw low 80°s C running IBT Max @ 4700MHz with 1.35VCore.

After de-lidding, I am at 4830MHz with 1.39VCore and IBT Max results in 71° C.

Both at ~23° C ambient.

My loop is HK 3.0, D5 in XSPC dualbay reservoir, 1/2" Tygon, PA140.3 with shroud and Aerocool Shark fans.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Ya those temps are terrible man mine are better then that with air at 1.36v. What method are you using to apply thermal paste ?


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ya those temps are terrible man mine are better then that with air at 1.36v. What method are you using to apply thermal paste ?


Line method with gelid tim what are your max temps and in what stress test?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zJACKRABBIT*
> 
> Line method with gelid tim what are your max temps and in what stress test?


Exact same test as you n hottest core peak is 74°. In OCCT I thinj it peaked at 82°. I'm like 6 hours in right now at 4.6ghz 1.36v using x264 and peak is 74°. My only other guess would be the pump is not up for such a large loop.


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Exact same test as you n hottest core peak is 74°. In OCCT I thinj it peaked at 82°. I'm like 6 hours in right now at 4.6ghz 1.36v using x264 and peak is 74°. My only other guess would be the pump is not up for such a large loop.


The loop is fairly mild. the pump flows really well actually. Correct me if i'm wrong but a single D5 should be more than enough for 2 blocks and 2 rads? what heatsink are you using?


----------



## Snaporz

I'm running 4.7 @ 1.405v and my temps in x264 top out at 64C.


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snaporz*
> 
> I'm running 4.7 @ 1.405v and my temps in x264 top out at 64C.


interesting, did you delid and your sig says you've got a quad and a tripple rad!?! lol


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Thermaltake NiC C5. Does a good job its basically a copy of an old thermalright true spirit with 2 99cfm fans. My OCCT temps are with fans running 1800rpm but my x264 temps are with running at 1100rpm. Which us usually about 3-4° warmer then 1800rpm. Maybe it is I'm not sure. I know a bit about water but not a lot by any means. Just ordered 2 gentle typhoons 2150rpm pwm. Stock fans are stupid loud over about 1200rpm.


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zJACKRABBIT*
> 
> interesting, did you delid and your sig says you've got a quad and a tripple rad!?! lol


No delid.

Correct, 60mm 360 and 480 in push/pull. Being lazy currently and haven't put block on my Titan XP. Waiting on backplate to do it in one swoop.


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

I've got 5 bit fenix spectre pro fans. 1 as and exhaust, 2 pushing in the front rad, and the other 2 are pulling out the top. I'm not super happy with them and eventually want to switch to some EK vardar fans


----------



## Snaporz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zJACKRABBIT*
> 
> I've got 5 bit fenix spectre pro fans. 1 as and exhaust, 2 pushing in the front rad, and the other 2 are pulling out the top. I'm not super happy with them and eventually want to switch to some EK vardar fans


I'm using all 2200 RPM Vardars but have them set to go between 30-40% fan speed currently.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Depends how you use your rig. I only have mine running while gaming. Very minimal amount of idle so probably just going to leave mine on manual full clocks and voltage all the time. If your rig is on 24/7 then u prob want the idle to drop clocks and voltage. Were you using offset or adaptive voltage when u bsod on startup and what do you have LLC set to ?


I used adaptive when I got the BSOD. And my LLC is set to level 5.

@misoonigiri: I have to check that, but I guess it could be 2T. But i'll check that and get back to you.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Well passed 7 hours of x264 16 threads, 1 hours OCCT with avx linpack enabled. I'm gonna call 4.6ghz 1.36v stable. Still don't know if I'm gonna stick with that but at least I've got a max stable overclock. Hottest core max was 82° with fans at 1800rpm in OCCT and 74° with fans at 1100rpm in x264.

Also, I'm an idiot and forgot x264 completely closes when you stop it so no screen shot. Have the OCCT screenshot tho which is good enough for the last. Seams nothing new is grtting added anyways.


----------



## Arctucas

I just reviewed my x264 results; 8½ hours and maxed at 63° C.

Of course, I have no GPU dumping heat in my loop, so that might be the difference...


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robalm*
> 
> I have the same memory and they run 2T stock.
> 
> ps: you can run the memory at 2800Mhz on stock settings


I see, but do you know what comes after the "...16-18-18-35-1" as it is cut off in the screenshot?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I just reviewed my x264 results; 8½ hours and maxed at 63° C.
> 
> Of course, I have no GPU dumping heat in my loop, so that might be the difference...


Are you delidded ?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I just reviewed my x264 results; 8½ hours and maxed at 63° C.
> 
> Of course, I have no GPU dumping heat in my loop, so that might be the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you delidded ?
Click to expand...

Im delidded and can stay at 82c @ 1.465v with my NH-D15. Crazy stuff







Props to silicon lottery


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Im delidded and can stay at 82c @ 1.465v with my NH-D15. Crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to silicon lottery


Ya but its an i5 so runs cooler. Also what do temps have to do with silicon lottery ?


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Im delidded and can stay at 82c @ 1.465v with my NH-D15. Crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to silicon lottery


Prime95 77C hottest core 1.42V max with my 6600k on Hyper 212X. Ambient ~24C. No delid.
Cheated 3-4 degrees by undervolting though.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Prime95 77C hottest core 1.42V max with my 6600k on Hyper 212X. Ambient ~24C. No delid.
> Cheated 3-4 degrees by undervolting though.


Which version of prime95 ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well...CPU is alive!


Definitely going to need a delid and some CLU! Going to get the blades today! 4.2GHz boost clock with adaptive voltage to allow for downclocks. ~1.232v @ 4.2 but I haven't tried any lower yet. XMP memory profile for 3600 speed. 1.4V for the DDR4 Dram isn't bad is it?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Razer blade method is so dumb. Find someone with a vice. Theres like zero dead cpu from vice method while blade method there are many.


----------



## v1ral

Quick question..
When testing an overclock, should i disable all power saving features or just have them enable?
I passed an over night of x264 max temps are below 80
4700mhz 1.35 bios LLC 5
4100mhz cache
2400 16 cas 16Gb


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Which version of prime95 ?


27.7/27.9 whatever, I know still slightly cooler than 28.X but don't care anymore since I concluded P95 not serving meaningful purposes.

P.S. was running 4.68GHz back then instead of my current 4.78 which might'd made few more deg differences.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Good temps for a cheap ass cooler. Must be because its an i5.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Razer blade method is so dumb. Find someone with a vice. Theres like zero dead cpu from vice method while blade method there are many.


Maybe....but have you delidded a Skylake cpu? The pcb is pretty thin. In the vice you can watch it start to bend. I did some pre-emptive cuts with a razor and returned the cpu to the vice and eased off the IHS without further bending.
But then, I've delidded 5 cpu's and know what my skill level is.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Maybe....but have you delidded a Skylake cpu? The pcb is pretty thin. In the vice you can watch it start to bend. I did some pre-emptive cuts with a razor and returned the cpu to the vice and eased off the IHS without further bending.
> But then, I've delidded 5 cpu's and know what my skill level is.


Ive delidded 2 or 3 ivy and a haswell. I didnt notice the pcb was any thinner then the other gens. Should be hitting straight from the end anyways. Should be no bending cuz should be no angled force on the pcb in the vice. I will check it out next time i have my heatsink off. Not gonna bother delidding mine cuz it wont achieve anything. I wont even gain 100mhz because I am at both the heat limit and voltage limit I am comfortable with already.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ive delidded 2 or 3 ivy and a haswell. I didnt notice the pcb was any thinner then the other gens. Should be hitting straight from the end anyways. Should be no bending cuz should be no angled force on the pcb in the vice. I will check it out next time i have my heatsink off. Not gonna bother delidding mine cuz it wont achieve anything. I wont even gain 100mhz because I am at both the heat limit and voltage limit I am comfortable with already.


Oh, it's thinner all right.







I didn't see any bending with the previous generation cpu's either, but this one seemed to warrant a little more care. Either way, a few cuts with the razor helped to ease off the IHS with less force. But I understand why someone would not want to take a chance.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

I would definately be doing mine if it would give me any improvement. I am already at 1.36v tho for 4.6 and I don't want to go over 1.4v so even if i delidded I would prob be over that. Even if I wasn't delidding isnt worth 100mhz.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Are you delidded ?


Yes, Conductonaut on the die, Kryonaut on the waterblock


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Im delidded and can stay at 82c @ 1.465v with my NH-D15. Crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to silicon lottery


At what frequency?


----------



## Arctucas

With regard to de-lidding; maybe I am just afraid to trash a $350 CPU, but $30 (plus shipping, of course) for the Rockit 88 kit was well worth it, especially since it has the re-lidding tool which allows precise alignment to re-seal the IHS.

But that is just my opinion...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> With regard to de-lidding; maybe I am just afraid to trash a $350 CPU, but $30 (plus shipping, of course) for the Rockit 88 kit was well worth it, especially since it has the re-lidding tool which allows precise alignment to re-seal the IHS.
> 
> But that is just my opinion...


Link please ? Ive never heard of this...


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I see, but do you know what comes after the "...16-18-18-35-1" as it is cut off in the screenshot?


It's 16-18-18-35-1.20V
And it's running with 2T

I just had an BSOD.. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.
Was just playing wom WoW with my stable 4.6Ghz OC as usual. Never had this problem before..
Added the minidump.

082416-4906-01.zip 72k .zip file


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> It's 16-18-18-35-1.20V
> 
> And it's running with 2T


Ah ok. Is your bios recent/latest? I remember the old ones had trouble with adaptive mode.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ah ok. Is your bios recent/latest? I remember the old ones had trouble with adaptive mode.


Not the latest, but second latest or w/e you would call it







I dont have an USB stick, so cant do it right now..
I have the latest update file downloaded..

I updated the previous post.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Link please ? Ive never heard of this...


http://rockitcool.myshopify.com/


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Im delidded and can stay at 82c @ 1.465v with my NH-D15. Crazy stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what frequency?
Click to expand...

i5-6600K @ 4.9GHz (100x49). I'm trying to see what 4.8GHz will need, seems like ~1.44v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> With regard to de-lidding; maybe I am just afraid to trash a $350 CPU, but $30 (plus shipping, of course) for the Rockit 88 kit was well worth it, especially since it has the re-lidding tool which allows precise alignment to re-seal the IHS.
> 
> But that is just my opinion...


I paid SL to do it for me. Quick and easy - 50$ + shipping. If you think you will delid more than once this could be worth it though.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Username: Shiftstealth
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 101.1
Core Multiplier: 49
Core Frequency: 4.95Ghz
Cache Frequency: Untouched
Vcore in UEFI: 1.45
Vcore: 1.44
FCLK: 804 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom Water 480MM , Lidded.
Stability Test: IBT 1 Hr

Batch Number: Prebuilt PC From Ironside. Don't hav ethe box
Ram Speed: 2133 Mhz 15-15-15-35 2T
Ram Voltage:N/A
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 3
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: Hyper Threading is disabled for temperature reasons. I hit 81C with it enabled in IBT, but with it disabled i top out at 66C.


----------



## Arctucas

50%, as in you paid 150% of the list price or the MSRP for that CPU?

If you do not mind my asking, what was the total price for your 6600K?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> 50%, as in you paid 150% of the list price or the MSRP for that CPU?
> 
> If you do not mind my asking, what was the total price for your 6600K?


That was a fat-finger mistake by me, lol. I paid 50$ plus shipping costs. I bought my i5-6600K at launch. I paid 269.99 from newegg essentially (was in a combo but at an incredibly inflated price).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Oh, it's thinner all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any bending with the previous generation cpu's either, but this one seemed to warrant a little more care. Either way, a few cuts with the razor helped to ease off the IHS with less force. But I understand why someone would not want to take a chance.


I've used the vise method (shop term is a "drift") on cpus back to Ivy. Main things to do are: do a sharp tap, don;t "swing thru" the strike, 2) align the long dimension of the die in the vise, this way the IHS has less change of striking the die.. if you swing thru (which you should not







) use a soft wood such as cedar or white pine, and last.. use a machine vise, not a toothy garage vise (a machine vise also has a natrural strike plane (for pin drifts etc) along its flat top.

Razor works fine, most times, but fumbling with a CPU for several minutes vs 10 seconds at a vise - well that's obvious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> With regard to de-lidding; maybe I am just afraid to trash a $350 CPU, but $30 (plus shipping, of course) for the Rockit 88 kit was well worth it, especially since it has the re-lidding tool which allows precise alignment to re-seal the IHS.
> But that is just my opinion...


do they provide a tube of resealer?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Oh, it's thinner all right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any bending with the previous generation cpu's either, but this one seemed to warrant a little more care. Either way, a few cuts with the razor helped to ease off the IHS with less force. But I understand why someone would not want to take a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the vise method (shop term is a "drift") on cpus back to Ivy. Main things to do are: do a sharp tap, don;t "swing thru" the strike, 2) align the long dimension of the die in the vise, this way the IHS has less change of striking the die.. if you swing thru (which you should not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) use a soft wood such as cedar or white pine, and last.. use a machine vise, not a toothy garage vise (a machine vise also has a natrural strike plane (for pin drifts etc) along its flat top.
> 
> Razor works fine, most times, but fumbling with a CPU for several minutes vs 10 seconds at a vise - well that's obvious.
Click to expand...

Jpmboy, did you read all my posts?








I do use a vice, and I have since 3770K as well (although I did delid one with only razor blade). But when I started to delid the 6700K in my vice it looked as though the pcb wanted to flex. So I removed the cpu and made a few strategic cuts under the corners of the IHS, returned the cpu to the vice and it separated smoothly. Anyway this was months ago, and I was only commenting because it's possible someone else might encounter the pcb "flexing" in a vice and might be concerned. Whether or not it would have been damaged without the cuts is anyone's guess but I decided to do it the way I did because I knew I could.
Like I said, this is five i7's I've delidded now with no fatalities.
Thanks...I know you got skillz.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> That was a fat-finger mistake by me, lol. I paid 50$ plus shipping costs. I bought my i5-6600K at launch. I paid 269.99 from newegg essentially (was in a combo but at an incredibly inflated price).


I was looking at the Silicon Lottery website.

I understand some people may not want to mess around with de-lidding, and $50 for their de-lidding service is not bad, but $420 for a 4800MHz 6700K, or $620 for a 4900MHz 6700K seems a little pricey. Especially when the disclaimer states it may run 100MHz slower than what it was advertised at.

I suppose I am fortunate that my 6700K does 4830MHz @ 1.39VCore.

I paid $347 on Amazon. The Rockit 88 kit was $30 plus $12 shipping. I forget how much the Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut was, but I would estimate $20 with shipping. So, I figure $409, and I believe it would do 4900MHZ, but I am not comfortable with going over 1.4VCore and the temperatures it would generate.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

You won the lottery tho Arctucas lol. If its $420 delidded and remounted and 4800mhz thats pretty good for an extra $70. Even if that doesn't count delidding its not bad. I think they say 100mhz less because it depends on the motherboard. I've seen a few reviews with motherboards that for whatever reason a 5ghz chip on most board will only do 4.9ghz on tue board being reviewed. Specifically the review of my msi z170a gaming pro carbon. I didn't really care tho. Not like i was getting a 5ghz chip lol. I miss my 4820k that did 4.8ghz 24/7 and 5ghz benching.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Not to mention if u don't do it that way your taking the chance of getting one of those rare chips that won't even do 4.4ghz. I suppose if u bought from a store tho like microcenter u could just return it and eat the restocking fee and make dam sure u don't get the same batch lol. My first taste of haswell was a 4770k that i returned cuz i couldnt even get 4.2ghz stable. Then my 2nd 4770k i had for a while only did 4.2ghz so i delidded and it did 4.4ghz at like 1.39v or something terrible. I won the lottery once and that was my 4820k lol. Was nice in thr sandybridge days when even a crap chip would do 4.7ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Jpmboy, did you read all my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use a vice, and I have since 3770K as well (although I did delid one with only razor blade). But when I started to delid the 6700K in my vice it looked as though the pcb wanted to flex. So I removed the cpu and made a few strategic cuts under the corners of the IHS, returned the cpu to the vice and it separated smoothly. Anyway this was months ago, and I was only commenting because it's possible someone else might encounter the pcb "flexing" in a vice and might be concerned. Whether or not it would have been damaged without the cuts is anyone's guess but I decided to do it the way I did because I knew I could.
> Like I said, this is five i7's *I've delidded now with no fatalities.*
> Thanks...I know you got skillz.


Never a doubt... and making a few cuts is a very smart way to go!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Not to mention if u don't do it that way your taking the chance of getting one of those rare chips that won't even do 4.4ghz. I suppose if u bought from a store tho like microcenter u could just return it and eat the restocking fee and make dam sure u don't get the same batch lol. My first taste of haswell was a 4770k that i returned cuz i couldnt even get 4.2ghz stable. Then my 2nd 4770k i had for a while only did 4.2ghz so i delidded and it did 4.4ghz at like 1.39v or something terrible. I won the lottery once and that was my 4820k lol. Was nice in thr sandybridge days when even a crap chip would do 4.7ghz.


But but but, sometimes the lottery is in your favor. Check the sig


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> But but but, sometimes the lottery is in your favor. Check the sig


Nice. N I automatically like you because you know the piwer of the gentle typhoon. 2x2150rpm pwm on the way for my heatsink. Can't wait till they get here. May order 6x1850rpm for my h440 case too. Trying to resist the temptation to spend $120 + shipping on fans.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Nice. N I automatically like you because you know the piwer of the gentle typhoon. 2x2150rpm pwm on the way for my heatsink. Can't wait till they get here. May order 6x1850rpm for my h440 case too. Trying to resist the temptation to spend $120 + shipping on fans.


Yeah it was a tough pill to swallow to spend $100 on fans lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah it was a tough pill to swallow to spend $100 on fans lol.


Totally worth it tho. Better to spend $100 on ball bearing then to spend $50 on sleeve bearing n listen to ticking for the rest of your life lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yeah it was a tough pill to swallow to spend $100 on fans lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth it tho. Better to spend $100 on ball bearing then to spend $50 on sleeve bearing n listen to ticking for the rest of your life lol.
Click to expand...

*What????* - Sorry can't hear you!

Just got my 6700k going with some CLU! Finally set to go on overclocking! Any tips on the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming ITX board?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> You won the lottery tho Arctucas lol. If its $420 delidded and remounted and 4800mhz thats pretty good for an extra $70. Even if that doesn't count delidding its not bad. I think they say 100mhz less because it depends on the motherboard. I've seen a few reviews with motherboards that for whatever reason a 5ghz chip on most board will only do 4.9ghz on tue board being reviewed. Specifically the review of my msi z170a gaming pro carbon. I didn't really care tho. Not like i was getting a 5ghz chip lol. I miss my 4820k that did 4.8ghz 24/7 and 5ghz benching.


Yes, it appears fortune smiled on me.

I actually was ignorant about the de-lidding and so forth until I started lurking here again.

My last build was in 2010; i7-950 on a X58 board.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I've got kinda a problem here...

Here's kind of a good pic of it: (not mine)


I'm trying to use offset voltage to overclock my 6700k. My vcore in windows is going from 1.242-1.264Vcore. I've changed the "additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage" which it's starting value is 0.250v Above that is the - or + selection. My original though is the system would default at the "normal" voltage and then the offset would either -/+ the additional turbo voltage I select. So do I need to set that number as the voltage I want? IE. if I wanted 1.265v I'd set it at 1.265v? 1.300v=1.300v??? Obviously there will be some vdrop but yea... I don't quite understand the difference between additional turbo mode CPU core voltage vs. Offset voltage?I want say 1.275v, which one would I change?


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I've got kinda a problem here...
> 
> Here's kind of a good pic of it: (not mine)
> 
> 
> I'm trying to use offset voltage to overclock my 6700k. My vcore in windows is going from 1.242-1.264Vcore. I've changed the "additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage" which it's starting value is 0.250v Above that is the - or + selection. My original though is the system would default at the "normal" voltage and then the offset would either -/+ the additional turbo voltage I select. So do I need to set that number as the voltage I want? IE. if I wanted 1.265v I'd set it at 1.265v? 1.300v=1.300v??? Obviously there will be some vdrop but yea... I don't quite understand the difference between additional turbo mode CPU core voltage vs. Offset voltage?I want say 1.275v, which one would I change?


Just enter the Voltage you want when your CPU goes into Turbo Mode(above x40 multiplier) in the field next to Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage. I think they should have named it differently since its not really "additional" voltage. it is the voltage. And just leave the Offset Voltage at Auto. I dont know if the Offset Voltage will be also added to the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage, but if you leave it at Auto, its fine.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got kinda a problem here...
> 
> Here's kind of a good pic of it: (not mine)
> 
> 
> I'm trying to use offset voltage to overclock my 6700k. My vcore in windows is going from 1.242-1.264Vcore. I've changed the "additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage" which it's starting value is 0.250v Above that is the - or + selection. My original though is the system would default at the "normal" voltage and then the offset would either -/+ the additional turbo voltage I select. So do I need to set that number as the voltage I want? IE. if I wanted 1.265v I'd set it at 1.265v? 1.300v=1.300v??? Obviously there will be some vdrop but yea... I don't quite understand the difference between additional turbo mode CPU core voltage vs. Offset voltage?I want say 1.275v, which one would I change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enter the Voltage you want when your CPU goes into Turbo Mode(above x40 multiplier) in the field next to Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage. I think they should have named it differently since its not really "additional" voltage. it is the voltage. And just leave the Offset Voltage at Auto. I dont know if the Offset Voltage will be also added to the Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage, but if you leave it at Auto, its fine.
Click to expand...

So I want 1.275V or whatever in the Additional Turbo voltage and my Vcore should be around that...ok got it! I need to set my LLC to 5 since I still have it Auto...5 is a good start right? I think I can go from like 1-9....


----------



## Flattervieh

Level 5 is recommended for ASUS boards as far as i know


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I've got kinda a problem here...
> 
> Here's kind of a good pic of it: (not mine)
> 
> 
> I'm trying to use offset voltage to overclock my 6700k. My vcore in windows is going from 1.242-1.264Vcore. I've changed the "additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage" which it's starting value is 0.250v Above that is the - or + selection. My original though is the system would default at the "normal" voltage and then the offset would either -/+ the additional turbo voltage I select. So do I need to set that number as the voltage I want? IE. if I wanted 1.265v I'd set it at 1.265v? 1.300v=1.300v??? Obviously there will be some vdrop but yea... I don't quite understand the difference between additional turbo mode CPU core voltage vs. Offset voltage?I want say 1.275v, which one would I change?


This is what I tried to do.. but thats when I recieve BSOD?

So If I want 1.38v, I use that on Turbo mode. What should Offset Mode Sign be? + or - ?


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> This is what I tried to do.. but thats when I recieve BSOD?
> 
> So If I want 1.38v, I use that on Turbo mode. What should Offset Mode Sign be? + or - ?


+
This are my Settings for 4.7 GHz for example:

Btw: This only works if u are using a BCLK of 100 or lower. otherwise the CPU doesnt go into Turbo Mode and doesnt apply the Turbo Mode Voltage, because for example 125x 36 is 4.5GHz and 36 is not a turbo multiplier.


----------



## Pentium3

Okay guys,been running my 6700K at 4.6ghz with Vcore 1.328 for month now,it's rock stable.I delidded it and x264 temps are avarage 52 C.with D-15S,2 fans.Clu under IHS,mx-4 on top of it.
Overal I'm very satisfied with overlock and temps but for 4.7 Ghz it need somewhere from 1.390 to 1.420,so not worth that voltage raise.

I have question:Can anyone tell me if you can do direct die conntact with Noctua d-15s or maybe you can post any link where someone tried it(googled but didn't dind any info on that).I would try,but not sure if it would work with removing locking mechanism and even droping like 4 c would be nice,why not.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> +
> This are my Settings for 4.7 GHz for example:
> 
> Btw: This only works if u are using a BCLK of 100 or lower. otherwise the CPU doesnt go into Turbo Mode and doesnt apply the Turbo Mode Voltage, because for example 125x 36 is 4.5GHz and 36 is not a turbo multiplier.


That looks just like I did, but I used 1.38v instead for my 4.6Ghz setup. Still getting the BSOD (irql_not_less_or_equal)
I got c-states on Auto, LLC 5. I'm realy confused about what to do still. I would hope someone out there would know..


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> That looks just like I did, but I used 1.38v instead for my 4.6Ghz setup. Still getting the BSOD (irql_not_less_or_equal)
> I got c-states on Auto, LLC 5. I'm realy confused about what to do still. I would hope someone out there would know..


what are your temps? my cpu gets unstable at about 85°C. and also try disabling vrm spreadspectrum.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

2 6700k build done this week.. one is personal and one for my sister..

Mine is X batch that need 1.33v for stable 4.6ghz.. while my sister batch is L but its Golden one











I should steal that while she away


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I did some tweaks last night.

Changed LLC to 5
Upped Dram voltage from 1.350 to 1.39v
VCCIO - 1.21v
System Agent 1.21v
CPU: 4.3GHz
Turbo Voltage: 1.275V in bios - 1.285-1.290v in Windows

Prime95 would error out in a few minutes. Real bench would run for hours. Mem test revealed an error on the memory when I was at 1.375v so I had to up it to 1.390v, running memtest all day so hopefully I'll be good on that front. I bet I could get 4.4Ghz but haven't pushed it yet. I want to make sure my memory is completely safe at 3600 and ready to go before I start increasing my multiplier. To my surprise, I didn't see temps go up nearly what I thought they would going from 1.242v to 1.28-1.29... Maybe 1-2 tops... So hopefully I'll have my MasterGel Nano thermal paste tomorrow and that'll drop a few C so I'll shoot for 4.4 and eventually 4.5GHz. Most power draw I've seen in prime95 is around 99w according to HWInfo, previously, my 2500k would pull around 122w @ 4.5Ghz so I'm happy to see that number is definitely lower!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2 6700k build done this week.. one is personal and one for my sister..
> 
> Mine is X batch that need 1.33v for stable 4.6ghz.. while my sister batch is L but its Golden one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should steal that while she away


100% steal it if she is only using it for Office, and email. Is it 24/7 stable like that?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 100% steal it if she is only using it for Office, and email. Is it 24/7 stable like that?


She play Bf3 multiplayer only














I will do that









i think an 4.9ghz should be easy at 1.400v


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> She play Bf3 multiplayer only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think an 4.9ghz should be easy at 1.400v


IMO you should run 5.0Ghz 24/7 just for the peen alone.

PS: hook someone up with the woman that plays games


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> what are your temps? my cpu gets unstable at about 85°C. and also try disabling vrm spreadspectrum.


Can't realy tell what temps I have when BSOD as it happens on bootup. But when stress testing my 4.6Ghz @ 1.38v, about 82-84. Been up to 87 when I did start 4.6Ghz @ 1.4v.
So I dont think I'll get over 50-60 when booting. My fans dont run crazy at boot either, which means low temp.

VRM Spreadspectrum? What does it do? And why should I disable? And where is it in bios?


----------



## Pentium3

Is there any point of putting clu on top of IHS,how many celsies would it decrease,can anyone share hes expierence? My clu sits alone in corner without friends and waits for contact.


----------



## traks

My 6700k actually died, after only 2 weeks. Max voltage was 1.37 (4.6ghz), stress testing for max 12 hours at a time. Temps under 80 degrees.

I must be really unlucky or what? Getting kinda nervous about overclocking now.


----------



## Pentium3

I hope your I six seven zero zero K was sik with zika virus,otherwise it makes me think that skylake generation has some life problems and in this day and age it woulnd be surprise,where's money is first and only thing


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I ran memtest for like 6 hours. Stressed 15.2GB of my 15.9GB available ram... Came up with 1 error after 240% coverage. Should I consider it stable or should I check my ram timings/voltages????
If so I may end up backing down this 3600 memory to something like 3400 and lowering the voltage... I'm already at 1.390v on naked memory...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 2 6700k build done this week.. one is personal and one for my sister..
> 
> Mine is X batch that need 1.33v for stable 4.6ghz.. while my sister batch is L but its Golden one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should steal that while she away


looks like a good one bro!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> IMO you should run 5.0Ghz 24/7 just for the peen alone.
> 
> PS: hook someone up with the woman that plays games


Heheh, its all about girl and games








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a good one bro!


Thanks, yo know my luck! lol

this my Skylake build



X602 Batch but need 1.33v for 4.6ghz









while my Sister build



My luck is &*&^







, the good news my Sister accept giving me that cpu and take mine.. she hate that word called "OC"


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> IMO you should run 5.0Ghz 24/7 just for the peen alone.
> 
> PS: hook someone up with the woman that plays games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh, its all about girl and games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like a good one bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, yo know my luck! lol
> 
> this my Skylake build
> 
> 
> 
> X602 Batch but need 1.33v for 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while my Sister build
> 
> 
> 
> My luck is &*&^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the good news my Sister accept giving me that cpu and take mine.. she hate that word called "OC"
Click to expand...

Nice of her.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Heheh, its all about girl and games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yo know my luck! lol
> 
> this my Skylake build
> 
> 
> 
> X602 Batch but need 1.33v for 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while my Sister build
> 
> 
> 
> My luck is &*&^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the good news my Sister accept giving me that cpu and take mine.. she hate that word called "OC"


You have the 2 cases I chose between. Ended up with the all black H440. 1.33v for 4.6ghz isn't a bad cpu. I would def want one thats better tho if its possile. Mine is 1.36v for 4.6ghz. I went into skylake hoping for 4.5ghz tho as I've had a few hasswell that didn't do more then 4.3ghz so I'm still ok with it. Also mine is L batch. More proof batches don't mean a ton on skylake.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I ran memtest for like 6 hours. Stressed 15.2GB of my 15.9GB available ram... Came up with 1 error after 240% coverage. Should I consider it stable or should I check my ram timings/voltages????
> If so I may end up backing down this 3600 memory to something like 3400 and lowering the voltage... I'm already at 1.390v on naked memory...


You are tweaking the wrong things. Put memory back down to its xmp voltage and up vccsa to 1.25v and vccio to 1.15-1.2 (I would start at 1.15). 3600mhz is a massive clock. You may need more then 1.25v vccsa but unlikely since 1.21v is nearly stable already.


----------



## Unstoppable

Hey all,

I recently bought a new PC, and with that a 6700k CPU. Today I tried to overclock it, but with some rather disappointing results. It seems to be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.295V, but that seems rather "crappy" when looking at the overclocks other people have. Temps seem to be okay when running Prime and RealBench, usually in the high 60C range.

When upping the multiplier to x45, I need atleast 1.4V to keep it stable (haven't done extensive testing yet). That kind of is a little high for my tastes, even though I have a custom WC loop. I tried to disable the XMP profile and increasing VCCIO and VCCSA voltages, but it doesn't seem to have any impact.

Is there anything else I could try? Or did I just lose the lottery?


----------



## Deders

I run mine at 1.4v and it's perfectly fine. I wouldn't run it any higher. The Asus guides say that 1.4 is about the highest you want to set it for 24/7 use.

I reached 1.4 because I believe I was encountering one of the Prime95 bugs with AVX. I'm going to try setting it lower at some point and try all the other stress tests.

Have you tried different LLC settings?


----------



## Unstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I run mine at 1.4v and it's perfectly fine. I wouldn't run it any higher. The Asus guides say that 1.4 is about the highest you want to set it for 24/7 use.
> 
> I reached 1.4 because I believe I was encountering one of the Prime95 bugs with AVX. I'm going to try setting it lower at some point and try all the other stress tests.
> 
> Have you tried different LLC settings?


Yeah I know it is fine, the guide says up to 1.45V for recommended max (and I read on some other forum that 1.52V was the absolute max, not sure if true tho). It is more of a temperature thing, since I don't want my fans to blow too loud







What temps do you get at 1.4V? Just out of curiosity...

I did play with the LLC settings too. With my motherboard, setting it on level 4 results in a slightly lower vcore under load than what I set in BIOS. With level 5 it is slightly higher. So currently I'm going with the latter, as that is more desirable. Do you think trying other levels could help?


----------



## robalm

I have not found many people who overclock with additional bus speed (almost never see anyone go over 100).
Lets say that you have trouble getting over 4.5GHz why not try 45 x 101 = 5.545GHz?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*
> 
> Yeah I know it is fine, the guide says up to 1.45V for recommended max (and I read on some other forum that 1.52V was the absolute max, not sure if true tho). It is more of a temperature thing, since I don't want my fans to blow too loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps do you get at 1.4V? Just out of curiosity...
> 
> I did play with the LLC settings too. With my motherboard, setting it on level 4 results in a slightly lower vcore under load than what I set in BIOS. With level 5 it is slightly higher. So currently I'm going with the latter, as that is more desirable. Do you think trying other levels could help?


I'd say if it is stable with the lower voltage at level 4, then go with that.

1.52v is on the Intel spec but apparently it is misleading. Can't remember exactly why.

When gaming I get around it ends up in the 50's and 60's. Very comfortable, and the fans hardly spin up. If I stress test it with OCCT, it can occasionally peak into the 90's. I do get the urge to delid as I suspect I could make it completely silent like my old 3.8GHz i5-750 was.


----------



## ericool69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I recently bought a new PC, and with that a 6700k CPU. Today I tried to overclock it, but with some rather disappointing results. It seems to be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.295V, but that seems rather "crappy" when looking at the overclocks other people have. Temps seem to be okay when running Prime and RealBench, usually in the high 60C range.
> 
> When upping the multiplier to x45, I need atleast 1.4V to keep it stable (haven't done extensive testing yet). That kind of is a little high for my tastes, even though I have a custom WC loop. I tried to disable the XMP profile and increasing VCCIO and VCCSA voltages, but it doesn't seem to have any impact.
> 
> Is there anything else I could try? Or did I just lose the lottery?


Instead of playing with the multiplier how about decreasing the multiplier and increase the base clock so that it equals to whatever clock you want and make sure you watch out for your memory speed because it ties in with your base clock.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'd say if it is stable with the lower voltage at level 4, then go with that.
> 
> 1.52v is on the Intel spec but apparently it is misleading. Can't remember exactly why.


1.52V with the proper ~0.06V vdroop would get you ~1.46V under load
Most here are using LLC to get rid of vdroop altogether though.


----------



## Mjolken

I wont give up this. Long story short.. I need to run my 4.6Ghz @ 1.38v(manual) OC with Adaptive voltage instead. Reason? Because I want it to lower the voltage when the PC is in idle
as I have it on pretty much 24/7!

As it is now with Manual Voltage.. it wont lower it at all. Keeps running at 1.38v even when CPU is idle.

Problem.. when I change to Adaptive with the voltage settings I want (see below) I get BSOD at bootup, (IRQL_Less_or_not_Equal) is the BSOD I get.
*Additional Turbo Mode Voltage = 1.38v, Offset Mode Sign = + ,and Offset Voltage = Auto.*

I have mentioned it before, I use LLC 5, C-States = Auto.
So.. What on earth could I do to be able to run with Adaptive Voltage. Change C-states from Auto to something else? Or is it just not possible on my Asus motherboard torun with it?
Atleast on of you probably know. So help would be realy awesome. Thanks.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Okey.. I'm back again now. I'm going to ask this before I start, SHOULD I use adaptive voltage to be able to lower the voltage while PC is in idle? As of now when idle I'm running
> at my load voltage which is 1.38v. Running voltage at full load even tho cpu is in idle seems "bad"?
> 
> What I did was I tried to use Adaptive voltage, which gave me BSOD (IRQL_Less_or_not_Equal) on startup. And I dont know what to do, so I need your help.
> 
> *TLDR*
> 
> 1. Should I use Adaptive voltage to get lower voltages at idle?
> 2. What should I do to be able to do this? (As I get BSOD if I change to Adaptive).
> 
> If you need more info, tell me and I'll try to provide them.
> // Mjolk
> 
> Added pictures of my bios now, did not take printscreens as I dont have an USB stick right now.. so used the phone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> +
> This are my Settings for 4.7 GHz for example:
> 
> Btw: This only works if u are using a BCLK of 100 or lower. otherwise the CPU doesnt go into Turbo Mode and doesnt apply the Turbo Mode Voltage, because for example 125x 36 is 4.5GHz and 36 is not a turbo multiplier.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> That looks just like I did, but I used 1.38v instead for my 4.6Ghz setup. Still getting the BSOD (irql_not_less_or_equal)
> I got c-states on Auto, LLC 5. I'm realy confused about what to do still. I would hope someone out there would know..
Click to expand...





CPU Model: *i7 6700K*
Base Clock: *100*
Core Multiplier: *46*
Core Frequency: *4.6Ghz*
Cache Frequency: *4.4Ghz*
Vcore in UEFI: *1.38v* (Manual)
Vcore: *1.384v*
FCLK: *1Ghz*
Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-D15*
Stability Test: *Custom x264, 16 threads, Infinity loops (55+ loops done, about 6+ hours).*

Batch Number: Don't have the box left.. might be cause I broke it when unpacking!
Ram Speed: *2666Mhz, 16-18-18-35-2T - 1.200v - DDR4. Using XMP.*
Ram Voltage: *1.200v*
Motherboard: *Asus Z170 Pro Gaming*
LLC Setting: *LLC Level 5*
Misc Comments: *C-States = Auto.*


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> I wont give up this. Long story short.. I need to run my 4.6Ghz @ 1.38v(manual) OC with Adaptive voltage instead. Reason? Because I want it to lower the voltage when the PC is in idle
> as I have it on pretty much 24/7!
> 
> As it is now with Manual Voltage.. it wont lower it at all. Keeps running at 1.38v even when CPU is idle.
> 
> Problem.. when I change to Adaptive with the voltage settings I want (see below) I get BSOD at bootup, (IRQL_Less_or_not_Equal) is the BSOD I get.
> *Additional Turbo Mode Voltage = 1.38v, Offset Mode Sign = + ,and Offset Voltage = Auto.*
> 
> I have mentioned it before, I use LLC 5, C-States = Auto.
> So.. What on earth could I do to be able to run with Adaptive Voltage. Change C-states from Auto to something else? Or is it just not possible on my Asus motherboard torun with it?
> Atleast on of you probably know. So help would be realy awesome. Thanks.
> 
> 
> CPU Model: *i7 6700K*
> Base Clock: *100*
> Core Multiplier: *46*
> Core Frequency: *4.6Ghz*
> Cache Frequency: *4.4Ghz*
> Vcore in UEFI: *1.38v* (Manual)
> Vcore: *1.384v*
> FCLK: *1Ghz*
> Cooling Solution: *Noctua NH-D15*
> Stability Test: *Custom x264, 16 threads, Infinity loops (55+ loops done, about 6+ hours).*
> 
> Batch Number: Don't have the box left.. might be cause I broke it when unpacking!
> Ram Speed: *2666Mhz, 16-18-18-35-2T - 1.200v - DDR4. Using XMP.*
> Ram Voltage: *1.200v*
> Motherboard: *Asus Z170 Pro Gaming*
> LLC Setting: *LLC Level 5*
> Misc Comments: *C-States = Auto.*


Do you ever get into Windows when you set adaptive or does it just bsod on boot n you have changed nothing except change from manual to adaptive ? If you get in to Windows check voltage and see how it compares. If not you may have to jump it up. With adaptive and offset voltage will fluctuate by about .03-.04v and can differ from what you've set by a lot. So you may be setting 1.38 and it could be 1.35-1.38v in Windows. You need to make it so the minimum you see under a light load is your stable 1.38v. I usually do this by running Intel burntest on lowest setting and watching voltage in cpuz to make sure minimum voltage doesn't drop below the manual stable voltage which in ur case is 1.38v.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I recently bought a new PC, and with that a 6700k CPU. Today I tried to overclock it, but with some rather disappointing results. It seems to be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.295V, but that seems rather "crappy" when looking at the overclocks other people have. Temps seem to be okay when running Prime and RealBench, usually in the high 60C range.
> 
> When upping the multiplier to x45, I need atleast 1.4V to keep it stable (haven't done extensive testing yet). That kind of is a little high for my tastes, even though I have a custom WC loop. I tried to disable the XMP profile and increasing VCCIO and VCCSA voltages, but it doesn't seem to have any impact.
> 
> Is there anything else I could try? Or did I just lose the lottery?


If you are testing with p95 there is a glitch. I learned this early on with p95. Now I test with OCCT for 1 hour with linpack and use all virtual cores checked and then 8 hours of x264 from the link in this thread using 16 threads and normal priority.


----------



## Unstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'd say if it is stable with the lower voltage at level 4, then go with that.
> 
> 1.52v is on the Intel spec but apparently it is misleading. Can't remember exactly why.
> 
> When gaming I get around it ends up in the 50's and 60's. Very comfortable, and the fans hardly spin up. If I stress test it with OCCT, it can occasionally peak into the 90's. I do get the urge to delid as I suspect I could make it completely silent like my old 3.8GHz i5-750 was.


Those are pretty nice gaming temps. I guess I'll mess with some higher voltages then, and see what I get








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericool69*
> 
> Instead of playing with the multiplier how about decreasing the multiplier and increase the base clock so that it equals to whatever clock you want and make sure you watch out for your memory speed because it ties in with your base clock.


I know this an option, but I would use it as a last resort. I kind of like changing the multiplier only, since it doesn't influence other clocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.52V with the proper ~0.06V vdroop would get you ~1.46V under load
> Most here are using LLC to get rid of vdroop altogether though.


Ah that makes perfect sense. Explains the recommended 1.45V ^.^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> If you are testing with p95 there is a glitch. I learned this early on with p95. Now I test with OCCT for 1 hour with linpack and use all virtual cores checked and then 8 hours of x264 from the link in this thread using 16 threads and normal priority.


I didn't know this! That gives me some new hope. I'll try using OCCT instead. Where does the glitch come from? Shouldn't it be fixed via BIOS updates by now (if at all possible)?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I'm trying to get my 6700k stable... I thought it was but no...

Ran Realbench for the 8hour test only to come to wake up to a rebooted machine..ugh

Bios Vcore is 1.285v now and in windows its around 1.260-1.296v depending on the load @ 4.3Ghz.
VICCO - 1.18
VICCA - 1.20
Took my ram down to 3333MHz just to be on the safe side.

Going to give realbench another go. Previously it rebooted overnight at 1.265v in bios. We'll see what this comes up with today. Temps are decent. Around 63C max on load...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*
> 
> I didn't know this! That gives me some new hope. I'll try using OCCT instead. Where does the glitch come from? Shouldn't it be fixed via BIOS updates by now (if at all possible)?


I'm not sure but with every other gen I used it and never had an issue (including ivy bridge and haswell). Uses to use Intel burntest for 20 runs on maximum ram then prime95 for 4 hours on blend. This time around I was stable in Intel burntest then would error in prime95 within a few minutes no matter how much voltage I through at it. Someone mentioned it in here that the newer versions are glitched so I decided to change what I do and haven't had an issue. If you are getting bsod tho u r not stable. The glitch in p95 won't cause bsod but it will error for no reason.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I'm trying to get my 6700k stable... I thought it was but no...
> 
> Ran Realbench for the 8hour test only to come to wake up to a rebooted machine..ugh
> 
> Bios Vcore is 1.285v now and in windows its around 1.260-1.296v depending on the load @ 4.3Ghz.
> VICCO - 1.18
> VICCA - 1.20
> Took my ram down to 3333MHz just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Going to give realbench another go. Previously it rebooted overnight at 1.265v in bios. We'll see what this comes up with today. Temps are decent. Around 63C max on load...


Did u try my recommendation of raising vccsa to 1.25v and dropping vccio to 1.15-1.2v ? If not you are definitely going about this the wrong way.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I'm trying to get my 6700k stable... I thought it was but no...
> 
> Ran Realbench for the 8hour test only to come to wake up to a rebooted machine..ugh
> 
> Bios Vcore is 1.285v now and in windows its around 1.260-1.296v depending on the load @ 4.3Ghz.
> VICCO - 1.18
> VICCA - 1.20
> Took my ram down to 3333MHz just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Going to give realbench another go. Previously it rebooted overnight at 1.265v in bios. We'll see what this comes up with today. Temps are decent. Around 63C max on load...
> 
> 
> 
> Did u try my recommendation of raising vccsa to 1.25v and dropping vccio to 1.15-1.2v ? If not you are definitely going about this the wrong way.
Click to expand...

Thought the VCCSA was ok, obviously I thought wrong. I thought 1.25v was a little high for that? Maybe not? I'm amazed that 4.3Ghz requires 1.290+ if that's what's truly making it unstable...HOPEFULLY not...








I think I had good results with the VCCIO at 1.2V so I'll try that for a start again. LLC5 seems to be working quite well. I don't really see any drops in voltage at load under 1.280v which is what I want right now. Once I get things stabled out on the VCCIO and VCCSA I'll try dropping the Vcore again and go from there. Prime95 is really making things hot. I'm seeing 70C even with a delided chip... obviously the non-lapped IHS is contributing to those temps. CPU cooler is lapped, but its also a 64mm high SFF cooler...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Thought the VCCSA was ok, obviously I thought wrong. I thought 1.25v was a little high for that? Maybe not? I'm amazed that 4.3Ghz requires 1.290+ if that's what's truly making it unstable...HOPEFULLY not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had good results with the VCCIO at 1.2V so I'll try that for a start again. LLC5 seems to be working quite well. I don't really see any drops in voltage at load under 1.280v which is what I want right now. Once I get things stabled out on the VCCIO and VCCSA I'll try dropping the Vcore again and go from there. Prime95 is really making things hot. I'm seeing 70C even with a delided chip... obviously the non-lapped IHS is contributing to those temps. CPU cooler is lapped, but its also a 64mm high SFF cooler...


Don't use p95 man. Newer version are glitchy. My go to is 1 hour OCCT with linpack and all virtual cores enabled them 8 hours x264. P95 will pop up fake errors. At least newer version will.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Thought the VCCSA was ok, obviously I thought wrong. I thought 1.25v was a little high for that? Maybe not? I'm amazed that 4.3Ghz requires 1.290+ if that's what's truly making it unstable...HOPEFULLY not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had good results with the VCCIO at 1.2V so I'll try that for a start again. LLC5 seems to be working quite well. I don't really see any drops in voltage at load under 1.280v which is what I want right now. Once I get things stabled out on the VCCIO and VCCSA I'll try dropping the Vcore again and go from there. Prime95 is really making things hot. I'm seeing 70C even with a delided chip... obviously the non-lapped IHS is contributing to those temps. CPU cooler is lapped, but its also a 64mm high SFF cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use p95 man. Newer version are glitchy. My go to is 1 hour OCCT with linpack and all virtual cores enabled them 8 hours x264. P95 will pop up fake errors. At least newer version will.
Click to expand...

Yea, I figured I'd try with an older version...nope...

I'm using x264 and RealBench for my stress test. Honestly I like RealBench a tad more. I can actually see and confirm the unstability for my system rather than like a crash in x264...or maybe x264 does tell you? I haven't had a crash with that yet but I have with RealBench...


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Do you ever get into Windows when you set adaptive or does it just bsod on boot n you have changed nothing except change from manual to adaptive ? If you get in to Windows check voltage and see how it compares. If not you may have to jump it up. With adaptive and offset voltage will fluctuate by about .03-.04v and can differ from what you've set by a lot. So you may be setting 1.38 and it could be 1.35-1.38v in Windows. You need to make it so the minimum you see under a light load is your stable 1.38v. I usually do this by running Intel burntest on lowest setting and watching voltage in cpuz to make sure minimum voltage doesn't drop below the manual stable voltage which in ur case is 1.38v.


Thats the problem, I don't get into Windows. BSOD before login screen. I have even tried 1.4v, LLC at Auto and LLC 4.
So I dont realy know what else I could do tbh.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Do you ever get into Windows when you set adaptive or does it just bsod on boot n you have changed nothing except change from manual to adaptive ? If you get in to Windows check voltage and see how it compares. If not you may have to jump it up. With adaptive and offset voltage will fluctuate by about .03-.04v and can differ from what you've set by a lot. So you may be setting 1.38 and it could be 1.35-1.38v in Windows. You need to make it so the minimum you see under a light load is your stable 1.38v. I usually do this by running Intel burntest on lowest setting and watching voltage in cpuz to make sure minimum voltage doesn't drop below the manual stable voltage which in ur case is 1.38v.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the problem, I don't get into Windows. BSOD before login screen. I have even tried 1.4v, LLC at Auto and LLC 4.
> So I dont realy know what else I could do tbh.
Click to expand...

I seem to have a pretty stable Vcore under load/light load with a LLC of 5 on my Asus Z170i ITX board... I tried 4 but I saw too much of a drop from my Vcore in the bios.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I seem to have a pretty stable Vcore under load/light load with a LLC of 5 on my Asus Z170i ITX board... I tried 4 but I saw too much of a drop from my Vcore in the bios.


R u offset/adaptive or manual ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I seem to have a pretty stable Vcore under load/light load with a LLC of 5 on my Asus Z170i ITX board... I tried 4 but I saw too much of a drop from my Vcore in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> R u offset/adaptive or manual ?
Click to expand...

Offset. I have "Auto" additional offset voltage and 1.295v right now in bios... doubtful its stable though.

So I like that my CPU downclocks for great idle temps and low power draw, especially when studying for grad school...









Do we like to have Intel SpeedStep enabled?
What about Spread Spectrum? My bus clock seems to be fluctuating some from 99.97MHz to 101.00MHz... Could this be a source of my instability?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I seem to have a pretty stable Vcore under load/light load with a LLC of 5 on my Asus Z170i ITX board... I tried 4 but I saw too much of a drop from my Vcore in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> R u offset/adaptive or manual ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Offset. I have "Auto" additional offset voltage and 1.295v right now in bios... doubtful its stable though.
> 
> So I like that my CPU downclocks for great idle temps and low power draw, especially when studying for grad school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we like to have Intel SpeedStep enabled?
> What about Spread Spectrum? My bus clock seems to be fluctuating some from 99.97MHz to 101.00MHz... Could this be a source of my instability?
Click to expand...

Speedstep enabled (or Auto). Spread spectrum disabled for overclocking seems generally recommended.


----------



## Jpmboy

check that you have CPU SVID Enabled or on Auto. As others have said, speedstep enabled, spreadspectrum disabled and c-states Disabled (for now). LLC 4 thru 6 is fine. Ideally, rather than trying to simply switch vcore control from manual to adaptive leaving all other settings as you had them for manual, CLRCMOS then set the OC up fresh. Offset may need ot be 10-20mV with the remainder of the required vcore in adaptive.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Don't use p95 man. Newer version are glitchy. My go to is 1 hour OCCT with linpack and all virtual cores enabled them 8 hours x264. P95 will pop up fake errors. At least newer version will.


What fake errors? Have you tried to reduce clock and try it on default?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> What fake errors? Have you tried to reduce clock and try it on default?


Never bothered. Read on here 28.9 is glitched cuz avx2 etc. I can run any other stress test forever with my oc so why care about prime95 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Never bothered. Read on here 28.9 is glitched cuz avx2 etc. I can run any other stress test forever with my oc so why care about prime95 ?


that glitch was based on the early intel microcode for skylake which has been updated either with a more recent bios, or thru windows (which can override the bios MC). It was limited to specific FFTs and took ~ 1h to show up on an otherwise stable system.


----------



## f8torres3

Sorry for the dumb question but how do I run the x264 stress test? I read the readme and it says to use the "x264 Stability Test.bat" but it doesnt work for me. Running Win 10


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So my system is finally stable!

Realbench passes 8 hours so I know I'm pretty much there! Unfortunately it takes my chip like 1.30v to be stable at 4.3Ghz...
Here's some of my settings! Feel free to critique


----------



## Deders

Not only that, but p95 only stresses the AVX part of the CPU, not the CPU as a whole so it is only good for AVX and generating heat.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that glitch was based on the early intel microcode for skylake which has been updated either with a more recent bios, or thru windows (which can override the bios MC). It was limited to specific FFTs and took ~ 1h to show up on an otherwise stable system.


So how come I can run any other stress test for hours and game for hours but 28.9 will error in like 30 minutes or less ?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f8torres3*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but how do I run the x264 stress test? I read the readme and it says to use the "x264 Stability Test.bat" but it doesnt work for me. Running Win 10


That's what u want. U hit enter then 16 threads then normal priority.


----------



## f8torres3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> That's what u want. U hit enter then 16 threads then normal priority.


Thanks, and then to stop it do i just X out of it?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f8torres3*
> 
> Thanks, and then to stop it do i just X out of it?


No it says in the instructions I think it's ctrl then pause button on your keyboard (took me a while to find the pause button I've never used it lol).


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that glitch was based on the early intel microcode for skylake which has been updated either with a more recent bios, or thru windows (which can override the bios MC). It was limited to specific FFTs and took ~ 1h to show up on an otherwise stable system.


Maybe I will have to try p95 again. After further research it says the bug caused freezing not errors and my bios was original bios for my motherboard and I've since updated. I don't really want to tho since it causes vrm overheating and throttling due to vrm overheating. Shows almost 130 watts while doing this in hwmonitor while max on any other program (ibt, occt) is 122 watts. I think it's better to just use 26.6 or turn off avx in 28.9. I doubt any of us will ever use it anyways.


----------



## f8torres3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> No it says in the instructions I think it's ctrl then pause button on your keyboard (took me a while to find the pause button I've never used it lol).


Same here lol. I kept pushing the play/pause media button on my kb, thanks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f8torres3*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but how do I run the x264 stress test? I read the readme and it says to use the "x264 Stability Test.bat" but it doesnt work for me. Running Win 10


Another member met that error when he started x264 test from Total Commander instead of Explorer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/7750#post_25274352


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that glitch was based on the early intel microcode for skylake which has been updated either with a more recent bios, or thru windows (which can override the bios MC). It was limited to specific FFTs and took ~ 1h to show up on an otherwise stable system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So how come I can run any other stress test for hours and game for hours but 28.9 will error in like 30 minutes or less ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Maybe I will have to try p95 again. After further research it says the bug caused freezing not errors and my bios was original bios for my motherboard and I've since updated. I don't really want to tho since it causes vrm overheating and throttling due to vrm overheating. Shows almost 130 watts while doing this in hwmonitor while max on any other program (ibt, occt) is 122 watts. I think it's better to just use 26.6 or turn off avx in 28.9. I doubt any of us will ever use it anyways.


I've got the latest bios which I presume has the latest microcode, and prime locks up my entire system within seconds.

It didn't used to do that.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So my chip sucks...kinda

4.3Ghz - 1.296v
4.4Ghz - 1.312v

Have yet to try higher. Temps are hitting 70-71C so I think that's my limit. I'm pretty happy with 4.4GHz but I was also hoping for more with less volts...
And that's with a delided chip! wonder if I re-do the CLU that it'd be any better but honestly I don't have the time...

Pretty happy with these cinebenchr15 scores... Hopefully I can match Kaby...


Ok...now on-to Cache overclock... I left it at auto which I believe is 4.1Ghz. Should I up that to say 4.4Ghz also?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've got the latest bios which I presume has the latest microcode, and prime locks up my entire system within seconds.
> 
> It didn't used to do that.


Latest microcode (MC) is 9E;



IIRC, most Asus boards are still on 74. But locking up in seconds with P95 doesn't appear to be a MC issue.


----------



## f8torres3

First x264 test ran good overnight at 4.4 / 1.350v So if now I'm crashing at 4.5 /1.350v , what value icrement should i increase voltage by to adjust it to stop crashing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So my system is finally stable!
> 
> Realbench passes 8 hours so I know I'm pretty much there! Unfortunately it takes my chip like 1.30v to be stable at 4.3Ghz...
> Here's some of my settings! Feel free to critique
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


some of your settings are "unusual"... what's with the negative offset on additional turbo voltage?
VCCIO and VSa are quite high. did lower values (or Auto) actually fail stability?
Why did you set a dram switching frequency?

be careful when changing bios settings when you do not fully understand what they do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Not only that, but p95 only stresses the AVX part of the CPU, not the CPU as a whole so it is only good for AVX and generating heat.


this is so true. hammering the FPU with AVX or FMA3 does little betond generate heat, and thermally-induced errors. (which are not true logic faults due to processing frequency)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So how come I can run any other stress test for hours and game for hours but 28.9 will error in like 30 minutes or less ?


something else is causing failure in 30min... not the microcode glitch if it is in play at all. on many installs you will see that the MC loaded once the OS handshake takes place is not he same one as the Bios lists as present. Intel patched the MC via a windows update. (KB).
Frankly, IDK why one would care about p95 in this regard anyway... it's Jurassic stability testing left over from ancient architectures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Maybe I will have to try p95 again. After further research it says the bug caused freezing not errors and my bios was original bios for my motherboard and I've since updated. I don't really want to tho since it causes vrm overheating and throttling due to vrm overheating. Shows almost 130 watts while doing this in hwmonitor while max on any other program (ibt, occt) is 122 watts. I think it's better to just use 26.6 or turn off avx in 28.9. I doubt any of us will ever use it anyways.


no need to try it again... do some encoding, run HCI Memtest, realbench for system-wide stability, and if you need to check a short duration high current load, 5-10 loops of IBT (if really necessary).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've got the latest bios which I presume has the latest microcode, and prime locks up my entire system within seconds.
> It didn't used to do that.


that's sounds more like an undervolt issue. lower the multiplier one notch - still locking up?
And when you say "locks-up" what exactly is happening?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Latest microcode (MC) is 9E;
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, most Asus boards are still on 74. But locking up in seconds with P95 doesn't appear to be a MC issue.


Yep, mine is 74H. I presumed locking up completely was the 2nd Skylake related prime issue as it seems to be the big one that Intel was involved in trying to resolve. Before that it would just fail one worker on a particular task.

Up until the most recent version of P95, I would get that bug, on the most recent I get a complete system freeze within the first few mins.

Everything else is absolutely fine.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So my system is finally stable!
> 
> Realbench passes 8 hours so I know I'm pretty much there! Unfortunately it takes my chip like 1.30v to be stable at 4.3Ghz...
> Here's some of my settings! Feel free to critique
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> some of your settings are "unusual"... what's with the negative offset on additional turbo voltage?
> VCCIO and VSa are quite high. did lower values (or Auto) actually fail stability?
Click to expand...

Actually I'm not sure! I first though it was those values but now I'm pretty sure I wasn't giving my chip enough volts... I'll put them back on auto and see what I get. Maybe my temps will go down some with those volts being lower...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yep, mine is 74H. I presumed locking up completely was the 2nd Skylake related prime issue as it seems to be the big one that Intel was involved in trying to resolve. Before that it would just fail one worker on a particular task.
> 
> Up until the most recent version of P95, I would get that bug, on the most recent I get a complete system freeze within the first few mins.
> 
> Everything else is absolutely fine.


No, IIRC, lockups were never Skylake bug symptoms only worker errors. Which torture test are you running? If it's small FFTs then chances are the lockups are insufficient Vcore related. If running the default Blend then chances are it's memory related since memory stressing is how Blend starts off. This is just a quick and dirty rule of thumb and exceptions are bound to exist.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's sounds more like an undervolt issue. lower the multiplier one notch - still locking up?
> And when you say "locks-up" what exactly is happening?


It was this paragraph that made me think it was the bug:

_"This may seem like Intel's sugar-coating it, but the bug is truly sporadic. Some people have run into it, while others can't reproduce it. The hang sometimes occurs after minutes, sometimes hours, and others never experience the lockup."_

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html

Basically the system freezes up and I have to hold down the power button to restart.

I guess the variables are a newer bios as well as a newer version of prime, but I am reluctant to raise my voltage any more for P95 when everything else is perfectly stable.


----------



## iluvkfc

Add me! Add me! Add me!





Username: iluvkfc
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 125 MHz
Core Multiplier: 38x
Core Frequency: 4.75 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.75 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.425
Vcore: 1.416
FCLK: 1 GHz
Cooling Solution: Custom loop 360mm+240mm
Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority

Batch Number: X602C070 (Vietnam)
Ram Speed: 3000 MHz 15-16-16-35
Ram Voltage: 1.38V (VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA 1.25V)
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
LLC Setting: High (no numerical option on this board)
Misc Comments: Temps seem pretty high (high 80s under load), I think there's might be an issue with my loop flow which I will investigate, if not then maybe eventual delid. I wanted 4.8 but that was a hair unstable so I'm running 4.75 with 38x and 125 BCLK, this allows me to retain my RAM speed of 3000 MHz with a ratio of 24x and my FCLK speed of 1 GHz with a ratio of 8x. Also I'm wondering if I can reduce my VCCIO/VCCSA/DRAM voltage and whether I will gain any temp decrease from that.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*


Nice to see people using bclk to meet in-between!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Add me! Add me! Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: iluvkfc
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 125 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 38x
> Core Frequency: 4.75 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.75 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425
> Vcore: 1.416
> FCLK: 1 GHz
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop 360mm+240mm
> Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> 
> Batch Number: X602C070 (Vietnam)
> Ram Speed: 3000 MHz 15-16-16-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.38V (VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA 1.25V)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: High (no numerical option on this board)
> Misc Comments: Temps seem pretty high (high 80s under load), I think there's might be an issue with my loop flow which I will investigate, if not then maybe eventual delid. I wanted 4.8 but that was a hair unstable so I'm running 4.75 with 38x and 125 BCLK, this allows me to retain my RAM speed of 3000 MHz with a ratio of 24x and my FCLK speed of 1 GHz with a ratio of 8x. Also I'm wondering if I can reduce my VCCIO/VCCSA/DRAM voltage and whether I will gain any temp decrease from that.


Probably minimal gain, for me on DC I did see a gain from lowering Vccin but Skylake is different in terms of Vccin and Vcore so no option there for you. I would say you will not see any improvement with lower IMC voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It was this paragraph that made me think it was the bug:
> 
> _"This may seem like Intel's sugar-coating it, but the bug is truly sporadic. Some people have run into it, while others can't reproduce it. The hang sometimes occurs after minutes, sometimes hours, and others never experience the lockup."_
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html
> 
> Basically the system freezes up and I have to hold down the power button to restart.
> 
> I guess the variables are a newer bios as well as a newer version of prime, but I am reluctant to raise my voltage any more for P95 when everything else is perfectly stable.


yes - back in january we posted the issue both in this thread and in the ASUS z170 thread... and demonstrated that the problem was "fixed" by the microcode update.
The symptom you describe is not consistent with the p95/MC glitch... which was worker failures on 2 specific FFTs. A system freeze like you describe is more likely a cache issue, or possibly ram. Either add more vcore (since core and cache pull from the same voltage rail on z170) or lower the cache multiplier if you have overclocked the cache.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's sounds more like an undervolt issue. lower the multiplier one notch - still locking up?
> And when you say "locks-up" what exactly is happening?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> No, IIRC, lockups were never Skylake bug symptoms only worker errors. Which torture test are you running? If it's small FFTs then chances are the lockups are insufficient Vcore related. If running the default Blend then chances are it's memory related since memory stressing is how Blend starts off. This is just a quick and dirty rule of thumb and exceptions are bound to exist.


It was a blend. Tried downclocking to 45x and no lockup. Have now upped the voltage to 1.405 (from 1.4) which seems to have resolved the issue at 4.6GHz. It boosts up to 1.424v with AVX load which doesn't read any higher than it did at 1.4v, but that's just the 8-bit granularity. When I tried 1.41v, it boosted up to 1.44 for AVX.

Seems very close to the limit. I'm wondering at what point does the reported voltage decide to register it going up a notch. For instance has it actually reached 1.44v, or is it rounding up from around 1.432v (near the middle)?


----------



## JackCY

Depends on the sensor, for me the increments in HWiNFO are 0.008V with Nuvoton. All of these are estimates, you would need a decent voltmeter and measure it from the board directly to get more precise value. Or even oscilloscope since the values do change fast with different load.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Depends on the sensor, for me the increments in HWiNFO are 0.008V with Nuvoton. All of these are estimates, you would need a decent voltmeter and measure it from the board directly to get more precise value. Or even oscilloscope since the values do change fast with different load.


That's what I meant by the 8-bit sensors. For me they go in increments of 0.016v.

I'm going to guess (hope) that they are rounded up. If I put 1.4v into my bios, HWInfo detects 1.408.

Just noticed HWinfo detected a point where it did raise itself to 1.44v under AVX when set to 1.405v.

Can anyone who has used a decent multimeter on an Asus Deluxe board comment on this?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dropped my *System Agent* down to 1.200v and *VCCIO* to 1.147v. Now I know both somewhat interact with the memory controller, so my best bet for this is testing memory stability? Memtest?

Also, upped my cache clock to 4.3GHz and that seems to be stable also.

Over the next few days I'll be fine tuning my memory timings since now I pretty much know my CPU is stable @ 4.4Ghz. My current timings are 18-20-20-38 for 3200. XMP has those same timings @ 3600 so I'm sure I've got room for some tighter clocks.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dropped my *System Agent* down to 1.200v and *VCCIO* to 1.147v. Now I know both somewhat interact with the memory controller, so my best bet for this is testing memory stability? Memtest?
> 
> Also, upped my cache clock to 4.3GHz and that seems to be stable also.
> 
> Over the next few days I'll be fine tuning my memory timings since now I pretty much know my CPU is stable @ 4.4Ghz. My current timings are 18-20-20-38 for 3200. XMP has those same timings @ 3600 so I'm sure I've got room for some tighter clocks.


Or just up vccsa and run the 3600mhz...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Actually I'm not sure! I first though it was those values but now I'm pretty sure I wasn't giving my chip enough volts... I'll put them back on auto and see what I get. Maybe my temps will go down some with those volts being lower...


I would be surprised if auto wasn't higher on the vccsa then the 1.25v you set.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Actually I'm not sure! I first though it was those values but now I'm pretty sure I wasn't giving my chip enough volts... I'll put them back on auto and see what I get. Maybe my temps will go down some with those volts being lower...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if auto wasn't higher on the vccsa then the 1.25v you set.
Click to expand...

My CPU is air cooled in a SFF case on an ITX board and my DDR4 has the heat spreaders removed so they're running naked. Now HWInfo says the DDR4 get upto 32C when stress testing but I want to make sure my system is stable and cool... I'm actually less concerned with performance than stability since I wouldn't want a BSOD during my grad school work...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My CPU is air cooled in a SFF case on an ITX board and my DDR4 has the heat spreaders removed so they're running naked. Now HWInfo says the DDR4 get upto 32C when stress testing but I want to make sure my system is stable and cool... I'm actually less concerned with performance than stability since I wouldn't want a BSOD during my grad school work...


If u r just running xmp settings but frequency dropped upping it to 3600mhz won't make a difference since ur already running stock voltage. Vccsa is system agent voltage. Not going to make the ram run any hotter n neither will a higher frequency. No more then 1 or 2° if anything.


----------



## mrgnex

My 6700k needs 1.35 V for 4.7 GHz and 1.435 V for 4.8 GHz. Is that normal? Seems like an insane jump to me..


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> My 6700k needs 1.35 V for 4.7 GHz and 1.435 V for 4.8 GHz. Is that normal? Seems like an insane jump to me..


Yep, very normal. You eventually hit an exponential voltage wall.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> My 6700k needs 1.35 V for 4.7 GHz and 1.435 V for 4.8 GHz. Is that normal? Seems like an insane jump to me..


Every cpu hits a wall where it needs crazy voltage for the next step. Be happy with your chip at 4.7 lol. Mine needs 1.36v for 4.6.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Add me! Add me! Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: iluvkfc
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 125 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 38x
> Core Frequency: 4.75 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.75 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.425
> Vcore: 1.416
> FCLK: 1 GHz
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop 360mm+240mm
> Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> 
> Batch Number: X602C070 (Vietnam)
> Ram Speed: 3000 MHz 15-16-16-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.38V (VCCIO 1.2V, VCCSA 1.25V)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7
> LLC Setting: High (no numerical option on this board)
> Misc Comments: Temps seem pretty high (high 80s under load), I think there's might be an issue with my loop flow which I will investigate, if not then maybe eventual delid. I wanted 4.8 but that was a hair unstable so I'm running 4.75 with 38x and 125 BCLK, this allows me to retain my RAM speed of 3000 MHz with a ratio of 24x and my FCLK speed of 1 GHz with a ratio of 8x. Also I'm wondering if I can reduce my VCCIO/VCCSA/DRAM voltage and whether I will gain any temp decrease from that.


Weird, 4.50fps is kinda low - I think you should be getting more than 4.70fps for 6700k at 4.75GHz


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> My 6700k needs 1.35 V for 4.7 GHz and 1.435 V for 4.8 GHz. Is that normal? Seems like an insane jump to me..


Normal with this technology.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Normal with this technology.


Wow.. That sucks. Oh well.. 4.7 it is then.. Is it also normal that my system locks up on boot when I enable adaptive voltage?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Wow.. That sucks. Oh well.. 4.7 it is then.. Is it also normal that my system locks up on boot when I enable adaptive voltage?


No likely something to do with c states or voltage is not as high with adaptive on as it is with manual.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> No likely something to do with c states or voltage is not as high with adaptive on as it is with manual.


C states causes my game to lock up. I'll try to up the voltage.

EDIT: 1.4 V and still nothing..


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> C states causes my game to lock up. I'll try to up the voltage.
> 
> EDIT: 1.4 V and still nothing..


EDIT2: Nevermind. My 4.7 GHz stable OC (IBT tested) crashes the game aswell...

Sorry for the quote. I meant to edit.


----------



## Raghar

What's your voltages at 4.2 GHz?


----------



## Radnad

Kind of cross posting this because I haven't gotten a reply in the other thread and I'm really curious. Have I been asleep at the wheel since February or are strange things afoot at the Circle NON-K?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568663/intel-skylake-owners-club/1830#post_25477495

BTW, have since moved to 4.2 and still stable as can be afaict.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It was a blend. Tried downclocking to 45x and no lockup. Have now upped the voltage to 1.405 (from 1.4) which seems to have resolved the issue at 4.6GHz. It boosts up to 1.424v with AVX load which doesn't read any higher than it did at 1.4v, but that's just the 8-bit granularity. When I tried 1.41v, it boosted up to 1.44 for AVX.
> 
> Seems very close to the limit. I'm wondering at what point does the reported voltage decide to register it going up a notch. For instance has it actually reached 1.44v, or is it rounding up from around 1.432v (near the middle)?


what LLC setting are you using?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what LLC setting are you using?


I've just left it on auto. Raja said it would choose the optimal setting. It seems to behave exactly the same way as it did when at LLC 5.


----------



## Pentium3

I just applied CLU between ihs and cooler to see if I get any temp drop from mx-4 and no....same temperature,maybe,maybe it's 1 or 2c lower.So if you wonder,is there any point of clu on top of ihs if you have good paste like mx-4,answer is no.But I dont regredt it,coz why not if I have clu sitting around.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Username: Evilsplashy
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.8 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.36
Vcore: 1.34
FCLK: 1 GHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority

Batch Number: N/A
Ram Speed: 2666 MHz 16-18-18-35
Ram Voltage: 1.20V
Motherboard: ASUS Z-170AR
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments: Temps were at or below 66C for 7 hours. I am wondering if the low FPS is normal? I'm not sure what it means at all..

Anyways, I did about 7 hours here with x264


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Username: Evilsplashy
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.8 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36
> Vcore: 1.34
> FCLK: 1 GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
> Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> 
> Batch Number: N/A
> Ram Speed: 2666 MHz 16-18-18-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.20V
> Motherboard: ASUS Z-170AR
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: Temps were at or below 66C for 7 hours. I am wondering if the low FPS is normal? I'm not sure what it means at all..
> 
> Anyways, I did about 7 hours here with x264


See if FPS jumps up as you increase vcore?
Edit, Oh did you disable hyperthreading? Then it would explain why.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium3*
> 
> I just applied CLU between ihs and cooler to see if I get any temp drop from mx-4 and no....same temperature,maybe,maybe it's 1 or 2c lower.So if you wonder,is there any point of clu on top of ihs if you have good paste like mx-4,answer is no.But I dont regredt it,coz why not if I have clu sitting around.


You must have applied it wrong. Should be at least 8-10° drop with clu over any traditional paste.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Username: Evilsplashy
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8 GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.8 GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.36
> Vcore: 1.34
> FCLK: 1 GHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair H100iGTX
> Stability Test: x264 stress test, 16 threads, normal priority
> 
> Batch Number: N/A
> Ram Speed: 2666 MHz 16-18-18-35
> Ram Voltage: 1.20V
> Motherboard: ASUS Z-170AR
> LLC Setting: High
> Misc Comments: Temps were at or below 66C for 7 hours. I am wondering if the low FPS is normal? I'm not sure what it means at all..
> 
> Anyways, I did about 7 hours here with x264


Your fps is super low dude. I get 4.54 at 4.6ghz with 2666c16 ram. Try OCCT with linpack And all virtual cores enabled for an hour. Did u use 16 threads and normal priority ? If ht is disabled u probably where you should be.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> What's your voltages at 4.2 GHz?


I started at 1.35 V and upped the multiplier until it was unstable. Settled on 4.7 GHz and 1.345 wasn't stable.. I used the Skylake overclocking guide. That stated this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



2. All Skylake CPUs so far can hit 4.4GHz. Try 4.4GHz at ~1.35v. It should work and be stable. If not, apply 1.4v. Stable? Good.


----------



## Bride

Actually this is what I can do with a discrete motherboard...

Bride
6600K
BLCK 100
Core Multiplier 46x
Core Frequency 4.6GHz
Cache Frequency 3.9GHz (Auto)
VCore BIOS 1.392V
VCore 1.416V
FCLK 1GHz
Heatsink ID-Cooling Frostflow 120
Batch China X548B047
RAM Setting 3.100MHz 15-15-15-35
Motherboard ASRock Z170A-X1/3.1
VCCIO Auto
VCCSA Auto


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yes I do have HT disabled.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Yes I do have HT disabled.


Ah then your FPS results is not low - see, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6180#post_24970125


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ah then your FPS results is not low - see, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6180#post_24970125


Okay thanks. You learn something new everyday! I should be good then.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Okay thanks. You learn something new everyday! I should be good then.


Turn ht on. Why did u buy i7 ?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Turn ht on. Why did u buy i7 ?


Oh, i usually have it on 90% of the time. I do alot of rendering and recording. I only had it off because I get around 5 more FPS whenever I play flight simulator. I just forgot to turn it on when testing my OC.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Oh, i usually have it on 90% of the time. I do alot of rendering and recording. I only had it off because I get around 5 more FPS whenever I play flight simulator. I just forgot to turn it on when testing my OC.


Ah. That sux as your stable oc without ht probably won't be stable with ht.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> EDIT2: Nevermind. My 4.7 GHz stable OC (IBT tested) crashes the game aswell...
> 
> Sorry for the quote. I meant to edit.


So I found the culprit. Disabling Xtreme Tweaking fixed the in game crashing. I still have freezes on start up when enabling adaptive voltage..


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ah. That sux as your stable oc without ht probably won't be stable with ht.


I'll test it out today and see what happens. Thanks man!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok! Stable thus far! Getting better!

Dropped my ram to 16-18-18-38 1.35V 3200MHz. That seems to be rock solid stable! Pretty happy with that. Seeing a decent improvement in Cinebench score and also MaxMem.

Also upped my Cache clock to 4.4Ghz. I've gained about 10-15 points in my Cinebench R15 score on multithread.

CPU is 4.4GHz stable @ 1.346Vcore. Not bad but not terribly good either... That should keep me happy for years to come.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok! Stable thus far! Getting better!
> 
> Dropped my ram to 16-18-18-38 1.35V 3200MHz. That seems to be rock solid stable! Pretty happy with that. Seeing a decent improvement in Cinebench score and also MaxMem.
> 
> Also upped my Cache clock to 4.4Ghz. I've gained about 10-15 points in my Cinebench R15 score on multithread.
> 
> CPU is 4.4GHz stable @ 1.346Vcore. Not bad but not terribly good either... That should keep me happy for years to come.


Have you tried getting vcore any low now that you've got the memory ironed out ? I'm a 4.5ghz or die kind of guy. I'd be returning that chip n eating the restocking fee lol.


----------



## Evilsplashy

So wait, Hyper Threading affects your overclock? So if I turn it off/on, it'll change my stability?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> So wait, Hyper Threading affects your overclock? So if I turn it off/on, it'll change my stability?


Turning off HT will often give a slightly higher maximum OC since the CPU is less busy = lower temp.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Turning off HT will often give a slightly higher maximum OC since the CPU is less busy = lower temp.


Also less performance tho. I'd rather have on n run 100mhz less then have it off by a long shot.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Also less performance tho. I'd rather have on n run 100mhz less then have it off by a long shot.


Oh, there are actually some games which will give u higher performance with HT turned off.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Oh, there are actually some games which will give u higher performance with HT turned off.


Only old unoptimized games. Most newer games will have a significant boost. Battlefield and fallout 4 for example. If ur gpu is strong enough. Which even my r9 290 saw a significant boost in fallout 4 when switching it on.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Only old unoptimized games. Most newer games will have a significant boost. Battlefield and fallout 4 for example. If ur gpu is strong enough. Which even my r9 290 saw a significant boost in fallout 4 when switching it on.


Well I specifically play flight simulator, which are very heavy on the CPU, not as much GPU. I know that the sim doesn't use all cores. As soon as I turned HT off, i got better performance


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Well I specifically play flight simulator, which are very heavy on the CPU, not as much GPU. I know that the sim doesn't use all cores. As soon as I turned HT off, i got better performance


Ya prob only uses 1 logical core or something with ht on that's a decent drop it would be something like 70% of the performance of 1 logical core with it off.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Weird, 4.50fps is kinda low - I think you should be getting more than 4.70fps for 6700k at 4.75GHz


Cinebench score of ~1k and 3DMark physics score of ~14k. Performance seems normal to me.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Cinebench score of ~1k and 3DMark physics score of ~14k. Performance seems normal to me.


It's a bit low I get over 1k in cinebench and 14600 in 3dmark firestrike performance preset physics. 4.54fps in x264 at 4.6ghz. Also only running 2666c16 memory n 4.1ghz cache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've just left it on auto. Raja said it would choose the optimal setting. It seems to behave exactly the same way as it did when at LLC 5.


you see the same increase in vcore with LLC on Auto as you do with LLC = 5? Really?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium3*
> 
> I just applied CLU between ihs and cooler to see if I get any temp drop from mx-4 and no....same temperature,maybe,maybe it's 1 or 2c lower.So if you wonder,is there any point of clu on top of ihs if you have good paste like mx-4,answer is no.But I dont regredt it,coz why not if I have clu sitting around.


Clu only makes sense if you apply it in between the die and ihs (delid), otherwise the thermal flux is still limited by the stock paste between the die and IHS.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you see the same increase in vcore with LLC on Auto as you do with LLC = 5? Really?


Yes exactly the same voltage behaviour, as much as I can perceive from the 0.016v resolution.

Am using adaptive, and there is no hint of vdroop on either setting.

So much of Asus's bios settings are automated. Was a shock coming over from MSI where I was used to setting every detail.

Some settings (cms) actually work better when set to auto.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Cinebench score of ~1k and 3DMark physics score of ~14k. Performance seems normal to me.


I'm at a lower clock 4.725GHz and got over 15000 for firestrike physics though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yes exactly the same voltage behaviour, as much as I can perceive from the 0.016v resolution.
> 
> Am using adaptive, and there is no hint of vdroop on either setting.
> 
> So much of Asus's bios settings are automated. Was a shock coming over from MSI where I was used to setting every detail.
> 
> Some settings (cms) actually work better when set to auto.


if it's running well the way it is... then enjoy!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What are you guys getting as far as a decent *Cache* overclock? Right now I believe I'm at 4.3Ghz on my 6700k and I've read some people at 4.7-4.8GHz... is there a voltage associated with the cache clock? I thought with Skylake that vcore is tied to both cache and core voltage.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it's running well the way it is... then enjoy!


Yep, even more stable now. Thanks for nudging me the right way.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> It's a bit low I get over 1k in cinebench and 14600 in 3dmark firestrike performance preset physics. 4.54fps in x264 at 4.6ghz. Also only running 2666c16 memory n 4.1ghz cache.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I'm at a lower clock 4.725GHz and got over 15000 for firestrike physics though.


Must have been some background software running and stealing maybe 2-3% cycles. Ran with everything turned off, 1050 in Cinebench, 15000 in 3DMark and 4.71 FPS in x264 test. Also I don't think cache and memory clocks make a difference in these tests honestly, but I don't see why you'd run your cache so low, does it really affect stability?


----------



## misoonigiri

Ah yeah those numbers are much better!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Anybody else get Nvidia drivers crash while running occt with linpack and use all logical cores activated ?


----------



## ericool69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericool69*
> 
> Instead of playing with the multiplier how about decreasing the multiplier and increase the base clock so that it equals to whatever clock you want and make sure you watch out for your memory speed because it ties in with your base clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstoppable*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I recently bought a new PC, and with that a 6700k CPU. Today I tried to overclock it, but with some rather disappointing results. It seems to be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.295V, but that seems rather "crappy" when looking at the overclocks other people have. Temps seem to be okay when running Prime and RealBench, usually in the high 60C range.
> 
> When upping the multiplier to x45, I need atleast 1.4V to keep it stable (haven't done extensive testing yet). That kind of is a little high for my tastes, even though I have a custom WC loop. I tried to disable the XMP profile and increasing VCCIO and VCCSA voltages, but it doesn't seem to have any impact.
> 
> Is there anything else I could try? Or did I just lose the lottery?


----------



## Pentium3

Clu only makes sense if you apply it in between the die and ihs (delid), otherwise the thermal flux is still limited by the stock paste between the die and IHS.

Yes and I have applied clu between die and ihs,but what I,m talking here about seeing difference between mx-4 on top of the ihs and clu,there my temps didn't change.But changinf from intel stock toothpaste to clu on die I dropped more thna 10c


----------



## Pentium3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you see the same increase in vcore with LLC on Auto as you do with LLC = 5? Really?
> Clu only makes sense if you apply it in between the die and ihs (delid), otherwise the thermal flux is still limited by the stock paste between the die and IHS.


Yes and I have applied clu between die and ihs,but what I,m talking here about seeing difference between mx-4 on top of the ihs and clu,there my temps didn't change.But changinf from intel stock toothpaste to clu on die I dropped more thna 10c


----------



## kptmoody

Currently running a 6600K at 1.316Vcore on 4.7Ghz 4.8 needs a bit too much for my safe zone as I'm having random restarts on that clock at 1.316V so like to stay at 4.7 with no added bonuses for me. Temps stay well within 60's/70's with latest prime95 on custom with 8K ftt's. Ran it for about 1,5 hours before I started a battlefield one session of almost 3 hours (which is a surprisingly CPU bound game!) and ran without a hitch


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kptmoody*
> 
> Currently running a 6600K at 1.316Vcore on 4.7Ghz 4.8 needs a bit too much for my safe zone as I'm having random restarts on that clock at 1.316V so like to stay at 4.7 with no added bonuses for me. Temps stay well within 60's/70's with latest prime95 on custom with 8K ftt's. Ran it for about 1,5 hours before I started a battlefield one session of almost 3 hours (which is a surprisingly CPU bound game!) and ran without a hitch


Bf4 was like my number 1 for overclocking failures. It would bsod some overclocks that were 2 hours of Intel burntest stable. The only time I've been certain of an overclock for bf4 was if it was at least 3 hour prime blend stable. I think was version 27.7 but I'm not sure. This only ever happened when running 2 high end gpu on a 1080p 144Hz monitor tho as trying to push those gpu in a 64 player server will have the cpu bouncing off 100% mark quite often.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kptmoody*
> 
> Currently running a 6600K at 1.316Vcore on 4.7Ghz 4.8 needs a bit too much for my safe zone as I'm having random restarts on that clock at 1.316V so like to stay at 4.7 with no added bonuses for me. Temps stay well within 60's/70's with latest prime95 on custom with 8K ftt's. Ran it for about 1,5 hours before I started a battlefield one session of almost 3 hours (which is a surprisingly CPU bound game!) and ran without a hitch


1.316 is a very low voltage. You can easily push it up to 1.4 if you can cool it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Bf4 was like my number 1 for overclocking failures. It would bsod some overclocks that were 2 hours of Intel burntest stable. The only time I've been certain of an overclock for bf4 was if it was at least 3 hour prime blend stable. I think was version 27.7 but I'm not sure. This only ever happened when running 2 high end gpu on a 1080p 144Hz monitor tho as trying to push those gpu in a 64 player server will have the cpu bouncing off 100% mark quite often.


From the readme of IBT:
Quote:


> 3. Select the run # (should use at least 5 at minimum, no more than 20).


So there is no use for a 2 hour test... And IBT is the only stress test for me that gives me stability. I tried AIDA64 but that didn't work and neither did Realbench. Also, you have results in about 20 minutes!


----------



## kptmoody

But why would I do that when it's perfectly stable on 1.316? I mean, I might push it to see if I can get 5ghz but, not really sure yet, 1.316 is nice and conservative and will save my cpu for longer use.


----------



## joms

Hi,

I set my BIOS to manual at 44x for 4.4GHZ then manual voltage to 1.30v.

However, when testing RealBench 2.43, as per CPU-Z and HWmonitor, the vcore goes up to 1.34v. Why is this so when I set the max to 1.30v? I am in manual and not in adaptive mode. Power setting in Windows 10 is balanced.

My cooler is Corsair H110i
Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
Phanteks evolv casing
Windows 10 pro


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kptmoody*
> 
> But why would I do that when it's perfectly stable on 1.316? I mean, I might push it to see if I can get 5ghz but, not really sure yet, 1.316 is nice and conservative and will save my cpu for longer use.


Well then you can push for 4.8. It might save you 1-2 years tops. My 6700k is at 1.36 V and 4.7 GHz. 4.8 needs 1.435 which I think is a too high of a jump..


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joms*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I set my BIOS to manual at 44x for 4.4GHZ then manual voltage to 1.30v.
> 
> However, when testing RealBench 2.43, as per CPU-Z and HWmonitor, the vcore goes up to 1.34v. Why is this so when I set the max to 1.30v? I am in manual and not in adaptive mode. Power setting in Windows 10 is balanced.
> 
> My cooler is Corsair H110i
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
> Phanteks evolv casing
> Windows 10 pro


Personally I'm not sure that .04 is a "thing" really. What you set in bios versus what software reads it at. If you were using a DMM then I might wonder.

Beyond that it could be your choice of LLC setting. I'm not sure what Auto actually defaults to if you don't manually set it (5 seems to be common on Asus boards.) I use a LLC of 4 with mine but that's just my personal preference with my setup.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So there is no use for a 2 hour test... And IBT is the only stress test for me that gives me stability. I tried AIDA64 but that didn't work and neither did Realbench. Also, you have results in about 20 minutes!


20 minutes... No... I've had Intel burntest bsod after 15 runs on maximum ram with 16gb of ram which is over an hour. There is no stress test that will give u results in 20 min. Yes tests like occt or Intel burntest will give u instant results if ur way off or after a couple runs if ur close, which is a lot faster then x264. 20 min of Intel burntest doesn't tell you anything tho if it doesn't fail in that time.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Well I read somewhere on an Asus forum that msi afterburner/rivatuner can cause driver to crash and recover while stress testing cpu. Tried closing them n ram occt for 25 minutes and no crash. Seams to have done the trick. Before I was video driver crashing every 10 minutes while occt ran. I believe it is only rivatuner since I have always used afterburner and never had this issue. I think this should be added to the main post.


----------



## phobos512

All right well I wanted to say thanks for this thread. Yesterday evening I starting doing some legit overclocking to my 6700K; previously, had been using the auto settings in my UEFI. Was running at 4.8 GHz and DDR4 3200 and seemed perfectly stable; could game for my hour or two that I could squeeze in, pass 3DMark and Cinebench and Heaven/Valley. Then I found this thread and the stability tools in the first post and all of a sudden I saw it wasn't really stable at all. 3 seconds into OCCT, crash. 0.3% in x264, crash. And it wasn't temperature related at all, it was just obviously generating errors.

So yesterday afternoon I got to playing; first proved it could pass single runs at fully stock speeds and then I did my first overnight run (40 loops got me to within a few minutes of waking up this morning) with the UEFI set to CPU Ratio 44, voltage at 1.350, stock on the memory and LLC from Auto to 3 (ASRock's UEFI is backwards so 4 is actually lowest, 3 is one step up so pretty minimal compensation). And it passed. Awesome.

So this afternoon I'll be upgrading my fans from the AF140s that came in my case to Noctua NF-A14 PWMs (had previously purchased but they didn't all show up at the same time; not really related to overclocking but one of the AF140s that is in the front of my Air 540 has a bad bearing so they're all getting replaced). And then I'll try another overnight run and see how it does at 45 or maybe 46 at the same voltage setting.

But I'm off to the races so cool


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 20 minutes... No... I've had Intel burntest bsod after 15 runs on maximum ram with 16gb of ram which is over an hour. There is no stress test that will give u results in 20 min. Yes tests like occt or Intel burntest will give u instant results if ur way off or after a couple runs if ur close, which is a lot faster then x264. 20 min of Intel burntest doesn't tell you anything tho if it doesn't fail in that time.


That must be an old CPU. My 6700k does 20 runs in 20 minutes on very high. My system never crashes..


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That must be an old CPU. My 6700k does 20 runs in 20 minutes on very high. My system never crashes..


And how much RAM is that? What speed?

For me, that is 4GB (4096MB) and 20 runs is about 17 minutes.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That must be an old CPU. My 6700k does 20 runs in 20 minutes on very high. My system never crashes..


Then u got very lucky. Very high setting is nothing only uses 4gb of ram or something which is nothing. N no not on old cpu. Same with occt at 1.35v it bsod after 50 minutes at 4.6ghz. 1.36v was stable. Telling people 20 minutes of ibt on very high means ur stable is why people have issues later.


----------



## llantant

Intel burn test isn't a very good stability test anymore imo.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Intel burn test isn't a very good stability test anymore imo.


If u want to take less then 2 weeks to find ur oc stable it is very good actually. It or occt. They cause bsod or error much faster then any other stress test usually. If I am 1 hour ibt or occt stable I can run x264 for 8 hours everytime so far. Ibt only works well on maximum ram usage tho. The other settings don't work really well at all for finding stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Intel burn test isn't a very good stability test anymore imo.


agree. it only reveals thermal instability (e-migration) with the limited instruction set it uses. It went the way of the dinosaur back with sandy bridge.


----------



## mrgnex

Well IBT works fine for me. It is actually faster and better for me than any other program I used. So I'll stick to it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Well IBT works fine for me. It is actually faster and better for me than any other program I used. So I'll stick to it.


it works fine if the common cause of failure for a given IC is thermal based (eg, as the temp raises, all ICs become less stable at what ever they are designed to do, that's why a spec sheet lists a thermal AOR). Beyond that, IBT basically only loads the floating point unit. End result is you have an OC that is, unnecessarily, 100-200MHz lower frequency, not because the higher clocks are failing for inability to process successfully at the higher freq and voltage, but because the cooling cannot shed the heat from the processor fast enough leading to signal loss (alignment across domains, and fidelity within a domain). This is the reason why delidding these CPUs nets 100-200MHz in OC on average.

After running IBT, try running HCI memtest to 500 or 1000% (according to the author's instructions) so you have a stability protocol that covers more of the architecture (cache, IO, ram... etc).


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it works fine if the common cause of failure for a given IC is thermal based (eg, as the temp raises, all ICs become less stable at what ever they are designed to do, that's why a spec sheet lists a thermal AOR). Beyond that, IBT basically only loads the floating point unit. End result is you have an OC that is, unnecessarily, 100-200MHz lower frequency, not because the higher clocks are failing for inability to process successfully at the higher freq and voltage, but because the cooling cannot shed the heat from the processor fast enough leading to signal loss (alignment across domains, and fidelity within a domain). This is the reason why delidding these CPUs nets 100-200MHz in OC on average.
> 
> After running IBT, try running HCI memtest to 500 or 1000% (according to the author's instructions) so you have a stability protocol that covers more of the architecture (cache, IO, ram... etc).


I never said it was the ONLY test to use. There is no 1 test that will guarantee stability. I always do 20 runs ibt max ram (16gb) more runs if less ram. Then my old go to was p95 but skylake or p95 is having issues with my system (have to re-test as I discovered rivatuner was causing driver crashes which could be linked to my p95 issues). With skylake I have gone with 1 hour OCCT linpack and all virtual cores enabled them 8 hours of x264 16 threads normal priority and this setup has seemed to be working well for me.


----------



## phobos512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobos512*
> 
> All right well I wanted to say thanks for this thread. Yesterday evening I starting doing some legit overclocking to my 6700K; previously, had been using the auto settings in my UEFI. Was running at 4.8 GHz and DDR4 3200 and seemed perfectly stable; could game for my hour or two that I could squeeze in, pass 3DMark and Cinebench and Heaven/Valley. Then I found this thread and the stability tools in the first post and all of a sudden I saw it wasn't really stable at all. 3 seconds into OCCT, crash. 0.3% in x264, crash. And it wasn't temperature related at all, it was just obviously generating errors.
> 
> So yesterday afternoon I got to playing; first proved it could pass single runs at fully stock speeds and then I did my first overnight run (40 loops got me to within a few minutes of waking up this morning) with the UEFI set to CPU Ratio 44, voltage at 1.350, stock on the memory and LLC from Auto to 3 (ASRock's UEFI is backwards so 4 is actually lowest, 3 is one step up so pretty minimal compensation). And it passed. Awesome.
> 
> So this afternoon I'll be upgrading my fans from the AF140s that came in my case to Noctua NF-A14 PWMs (had previously purchased but they didn't all show up at the same time; not really related to overclocking but one of the AF140s that is in the front of my Air 540 has a bad bearing so they're all getting replaced). And then I'll try another overnight run and see how it does at 45 or maybe 46 at the same voltage setting.
> 
> But I'm off to the races so cool


Got the Noctua fans installed last night - man, they're quiet. Stable now at 4.6 GHz and stock RAM; doing testing at 4.6 GHz with RAM manually set to XMP equivalent settings now. Had done 10 loops when I left and it was going fine; running 74 loops which at ~8.2 minutes per is just about 10 hours. With the RAM at 3200 instead of 2133 I was getting 0.05 higher FPS so 74 loops may take less time; but it won't be that much shorter that it'll matter.

Here's from this morning at completion of the 4.6 GHz test:


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobos512*
> 
> Got the Noctua fans installed last night - man, they're quiet. Stable now at 4.6 GHz and stock RAM; doing testing at 4.6 GHz with RAM manually set to XMP equivalent settings now. Had done 10 loops when I left and it was going fine; running 74 loops which at ~8.2 minutes per is just about 10 hours. With the RAM at 3200 instead of 2133 I was getting 0.05 higher FPS so 74 loops may take less time; but it won't be that much shorter that it'll matter.
> 
> Here's from this morning at completion of the 4.6 GHz test:


What's the reason for manually setting ram instead of using xmp ?


----------



## phobos512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> What's the reason for manually setting ram instead of using xmp ?


I get instacrash at stock CPU with RAM on XMP in any meaningful stress test mentioned in the guide at the top of this thread; not sure if the motherboard bumps up the BCLK when XMP is enabled (I guess some do that) or what but same settings set manually and it seems to be perfectly stable by the time I left for work this morning (it had been running a bit over an hour at that point).


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobos512*
> 
> I get instacrash at stock CPU with RAM on XMP in any meaningful stress test mentioned in the guide at the top of this thread; not sure if the motherboard bumps up the BCLK when XMP is enabled (I guess some do that) or what but same settings set manually and it seems to be perfectly stable by the time I left for work this morning (it had been running a bit over an hour at that point).


Xmp probably setting vccsa too low when you enable it. Just leaving it auto with 3200mhz is probably overvolting the crap out of vccsa and vccio for stability. See what auto vccsa and vccio are when you get home then enable xmp and go back into bios and see what xmp sets them to.


----------



## phobos512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Xmp probably setting vccsa too low when you enable it. Just leaving it auto with 3200mhz is probably overvolting the crap out of vccsa and vccio for stability. See what auto vccsa and vccio are when you get home then enable xmp and go back into bios and see what xmp sets them to.


That could very well be; unfortunately, I won't have any time to fiddle around until next week, other than taking a screenshot of the completed runs when I get home, because we're heading out of town for the weekend for Big SoCal Euro in San Diego. I'll make a note to check it out though; could be helpful for other folks playing around with this board in the future.


----------



## calebdk

Hope you guys can tell if it is normal with 1.2x in VCCSA and 1.1x in VCCIO. Its 2666MHZ ddr4 ram with XMP profile and 4.5GHz I7-6700k using z170 pro gaming motherboard. Shouldn't it be much lower? Will lower give me better CPU overclock potential?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Hope you guys can tell if it is normal with 1.2x in VCCSA and 1.1x in VCCIO. Its 2666MHZ ddr4 ram with XMP profile and 4.5GHz I7-6700k using z170 pro gaming motherboard. Shouldn't it be much lower? Will lower give me better CPU overclock potential?


Those are auto settings ? If mine auto to that after enable xmp I would of left it auto. Mine defaulted to 1.28v and 1.16 for vccsa and vccio. So I lowered mine. That's also with 2666mhz ram.


----------



## MaFi0s0

My 6700k died and I was wondering if an ME FW error could have been caused by the overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I never said it was the ONLY test to use. There is no 1 test that will guarantee stability. I always do 20 runs ibt max ram (16gb) more runs if less ram. Then my old go to was p95 but skylake or p95 is having issues with my system (have to re-test as I discovered rivatuner was causing driver crashes which could be linked to my p95 issues). With skylake I have gone with 1 hour OCCT linpack and all virtual cores enabled them 8 hours of x264 16 threads normal priority and this setup has seemed to be working well for me.


yep - that should do it (well except that neither test the ram at all)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> What's the reason for manually setting ram instead of using xmp ?


XMP is like using a bios autotune feature. You can get more out of ram by manually overclocking it. check this thread


----------



## HOODedDutchman

It maxed out ur ram lol. I definitely tests ram. U get bsod u check code. U can tell by the code what the issue is. Same with OCCT. Doesn't test ramqlone but tests both at once ur job to figure it out if it fails


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Obviously u can get more by manually overclocking but real world gain is next to nothing and just setting everything to auto then choosing xmp voltage, frequency, and 1st 4 timings is probably going to reduce performance since all other settings will be left to auto which will be way over required to guarantee stability from mobo manufacturer. Even if manually overclocking ram u should set xmp as a starting point then go from there. I dunno why anyone would bother. I'll bump up 1 multi n see if stable if not bump voltage to gain stability n good enough. Very little real world gains between 2400-3600 even.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check that you have CPU SVID Enabled or on Auto. As others have said, speedstep enabled, spreadspectrum disabled and c-states Disabled (for now). LLC 4 thru 6 is fine. Ideally, rather than trying to simply switch vcore control from manual to adaptive leaving all other settings as you had them for manual, CLRCMOS then set the OC up fresh. *Offset may need ot be 10-20mV with the remainder of the required vcore in adaptive.*


Thanks. This was the thing that helped me!

I got it to work. It now boots up with Adaptive. Thanks mate.

I had Offset Voltage on Auto and not 10-20mV.. so now I use Turbo voltage = 1.23v & Offset voltage = 0.15.. total of 1.38v.

The "issue" I see now is that when I run the custom x264 test I get 1.44v as Current Vcore in HWiNFO? (See picture)
Should I lower the Turbo voltage to get an lower Total voltage? Or change to another LLC setting?

Using LLC 5, C-states = disabled, CPU SVID = Enabled, Speedstep = Enabled, Spreadspectrum = Disabled.


----------



## calebdk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Those are auto settings ? If mine auto to that after enable xmp I would of left it auto. Mine defaulted to 1.28v and 1.16 for vccsa and vccio. So I lowered mine. That's also with 2666mhz ram.


Yeah that the auto settings. But Iam seing many people closer to 1.0V and are considering manual dialing them down. But only if I can get extra performance/stability.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calebdk*
> 
> Hope you guys can tell if it is normal with 1.2x in VCCSA and 1.1x in VCCIO. Its 2666MHZ ddr4 ram with XMP profile and 4.5GHz I7-6700k using z170 pro gaming motherboard. Shouldn't it be much lower? Will lower give me better CPU overclock potential?


Sounds more like the voltages for 3000+MHz RAM. This could be 1 of the worst XMP profiles around with only the aim of making sure the profile would work in literally all setups








For your very rough reference. I'm running my RAM at ~2550MHz, 0.925V VCCIO/1.055V VCCSA in BIOS. I would not recommend voltages as low as these though as it's even lower than default BIOS values.

With lower VCCIO/VCCSA u're not looking at theoretical CPU overclocking advantage but better thermal headroom instead.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Sounds more like the voltages for 3000+MHz RAM. This could be 1 of the worst XMP profiles around with only the aim of making sure the profile would work in literally all setups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your very rough reference. I'm running my RAM at ~2550MHz, 0.925V VCCIO/1.055V VCCSA in BIOS. I would not recommend voltages as low as these though as it's even lower than default BIOS values.
> 
> With lower VCCIO/VCCSA u're not looking at theoretical CPU overclocking advantage but better thermal headroom instead.


That's not that bad mine runs 1.28 and 1.16 default lol. Only thing will benefit is slightly better temps. Other then that his voltages won't hurt anything. Mine is 2666 too lol.


----------



## scyther

Hm, so I accidently tested my ram with Memtest86+ from Memtest.org instead of Passmark's Memtest86 from Memtest86.com. I did 15hr/8pass on Memtest86+, is it necessary/a good idea to test it again with Passmark's Memtest86?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

We're u running offset, adaptive, or manual voltage ? Also what is the actual bsod code.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*
> 
> Thanks. This was the thing that helped me!
> 
> I got it to work. It now boots up with Adaptive. Thanks mate.
> 
> I had Offset Voltage on Auto and not 10-20mV.. so now I use Turbo voltage = 1.23v & Offset voltage = 0.15.. total of 1.38v.
> 
> The "issue" I see now is that when I run the custom x264 test I get 1.44v as Current Vcore in HWiNFO? (See picture)
> Should I lower the Turbo voltage to get an lower Total voltage? Or change to another LLC setting?
> 
> Using LLC 5, C-states = disabled, CPU SVID = Enabled, Speedstep = Enabled, Spreadspectrum = Disabled.


your settings look great!
....that's normal. the vcore signal is 8-bit, and will only have a "resolution" of 16mV. so 1.38V in bios can jump around with a 16mV range when using an OS tool to approximate vcore. The only way to know what the actual vcore is, is to measure it with a DMM. On my Max8Extreme and Asrock MOCF, the actual is a bit different than what is reported by AID64, HWM, CPUZ and any of the OEM tools. Main thing is to watch temps.. .it tracks nearly liniearly with voltage at a given load and frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyther*
> 
> Hm, so I accidently tested my ram with Memtest86+ from Memtest.org instead of Passmark's Memtest86 from Memtest86.com. I did 15hr/8pass on Memtest86+, is it necessary/a good idea to test it again with Passmark's Memtest86?


I would not bother testing with either. If you want to test the ram correctly, use HCI memtest or Google stressapptest. Lol, and not OCCT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> It maxed out ur ram lol. I definitely tests ram. U get bsod u check code. U can tell by the code what the issue is. Same with OCCT. Doesn't test ramqlone but tests both at once ur job to figure it out if it fails


Weak.
I've seen a dozen rigs pass OCCT large dataset and fail HCI memtest and/or GSAT .. sometimes instantly. lol... but be happy in your world.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Weak.
> I've seen a dozen rigs pass OCCT large dataset and fail HCI memtest and/or GSAT .. sometimes instantly. lol... but be happy in your world.


What's the best software u've known then? So far only HyperPI has managed to tell me to increase VDRAM to 1.22V.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Weak.
> I've seen a dozen rigs pass OCCT large dataset and fail HCI memtest and/or GSAT .. sometimes instantly. lol... but be happy in your world.


It's obv not as good of a memory check as memtest as it will likely only cause bsod if there is a men issue. If u don't have any issue and no issue in everyday use ur memory is probably fine. Memtest is only needed to track down mem issues.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

It's pretty set in stone that theres no end all test that is perfect to find anything. For finding issues with memory. Memtest86 is best. For overclocking cpu there's many things that work well together (no one alone is best). For overclocking memory ram works too but I dunno why anyone bothers for anything more then 1337 points lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> What's the best software u've known then? So far only HyperPI has managed to tell me to increase VDRAM to 1.22V.


there's no one package that covers system-wide stability testing. Realbench is pretty good (stress not the benchmark) but needs to be part of a package like RBv2.44, HCi Memtest/GSAT, x265 4K p-mode, 2x or 4x "overkill" (the key here is not just completing the benchmark, but getting as close to "1" as possible in correction factor (loss of synch in threads - possibly due to looping of correctable errors. Anything >0.95 is fine). Thing like y-cruncher, p95, linpac, or the varoius GUI interfaces to these (such as XTU, OCCT, IBT) are good for a short high-current load on modern architecture, but not necessarily for testing the true stability of frequency and voltage outside of thermal issues.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> there's no one package that covers system-wide stability testing. Realbench is pretty good (stress not the benchmark) but needs to be part of a package like RBv2.44, HCi Memtest/GSAT, x265 4K p-mode, 2x or 4x "overkill" (the key here is not just completing the benchmark, but getting as close to "1" as possible in correction factor (loss of synch in threads - possibly due to looping of correctable errors. Anything >0.95 is fine). Thing like y-cruncher, p95, linpac, or the varoius GUI interfaces to these (such as XTU, OCCT, IBT) are good for a short high-current load on modern architecture, but not necessarily for testing the true stability of frequency and voltage outside of thermal issues.


Heh I did not know Realbench is at v2.44 already, I was just testing with v2.43 yesterday after updating mb firmware


----------



## scyther

post edited; issue solved.


----------



## Mjolken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your settings look great!
> ....that's normal. the vcore signal is 8-bit, and will only have a "resolution" of 16mV. so 1.38V in bios can jump around with a 16mV range when using an OS tool to approximate vcore. The only way to know what the actual vcore is, is to measure it with a DMM. On my Max8Extreme and Asrock MOCF, the actual is a bit different than what is reported by AID64, HWM, CPUZ and any of the OEM tools. Main thing is to watch temps.. .it tracks nearly liniearly with voltage at a given load and frequency.


Cool. Thanks again









Everything still works just fine. Will report back if something changes.


----------



## krabs

Just a quick question out there if anybody can help me ...

is it alright to run the hottest core at 1multiplier lower (x46) and try to bump up the other 3 cores at 1 multiplier higher (x47) to find a higher OC ceiling ?
any conflict for gaming / video encoding ?

*update*
scratch that idea , I just tired it and loaded a video encode , doesn't work the way I wanted.
All 4 cores stayed at the lower multiplier. Strangely the vcore became 32mv less.
Back to original OC settings ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Just a quick question out there if anybody can help me ...
> 
> is it alright to run the hottest core at 1multiplier lower (x46) and try to bump up the other 3 cores at 1 multiplier higher (x47) to find a higher OC ceiling ?
> any conflict for gaming / video encoding ?
> 
> *update*
> scratch that idea , I just tired it and loaded a video encode , doesn't work the way I wanted.
> All 4 cores stayed at the lower multiplier. Strangely the vcore became 32mv less.
> Back to original OC settings ....


AFAIK, you can;t really select a specific core on this platform only what multiplier is applied to a 1-core, 2-core, 3-core and 4-core load. Broadwell-E will let you assign multipliers to specific cores and set a load preference to that core.


----------



## j0achim

I was suggested to ask here.

I'm trying to clock my i7-6700k heres a picture of my max somewhat stable system, however in XTU benchmark I am not able to max out my cores, with or without HT on. In XTU itself I never see CPU util go above 79%



Bottlenecked somewhere?



Spoiler: System Specs



* MB - Asus Maximus VIII Hero
* CPU - i7-6700k
* MEM - Corsair Vengeance LED DDR4 3200MHz 16GB
* GPU - Asus Geforce GTX 1080 Founders Edition
* PSU - Corsair AX1200i
* Storage - Samsung SM951 512GB NVMe

Cooling solution.

* EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
* EK-CoolStream SE 360 (Slim Triple)
* EK-Furious Vardar FF5-120 (3000rpm) x5
* EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
* EK-FB ASUS M8G Monoblock - Nickel
* EK-FC1080 GTX - Nickel
* EK-FC1080 GTX Backplate - Black


----------



## jaw2floor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizilejdeR*
> 
> Username: KizilejdeR
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: *4800*
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.320v
> Vcore: *1.312v*
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: H100i GTX
> Stability Test: 1 Hour OCCT 4.4.1


Dude you are so lucky

Tried 5ghz?


----------



## Arctucas

I see a lot of users running OCCT 4.1.1.

I would like to do some comparisons to other users. but I cannot get it to run.

Any tips?


----------



## Majestix

Hi there. Had my 6700K for over a year now just running stock speeds. Due to its recent fckedup crash Ive decided it deserves a little punishment so I decided to oc it a tad bit. Got it to 4.8ghz with 1.34v with no probs. It runs gta5, witcher3, etc.. pretty much ultra or top sets.. Didnt p95 it or nothing, just pure gameplay and haven't had a single crash yet(touch wood), running 6 hours+ straight. Temps don't reach above 65. I can boot into win @5ghz with 1.42v, but gta5 runs about 5mins then blue screen.
Do you reckon I can achieve 5ghz stable overclock purely for games?

p.s. didn't mess with ram settings


----------



## Abbasi-Tech

Hey everyone, i just bought a new i7 6700k cpu and z170x gaming 3 mobo so naturally i wanted to see what its OC potential
the problem is i keep seeing low vid readings i dunno if that good or bad but afaik vid should be higher than vcore

here are screen shots of quick OC ( up the multiplyer and vcore ) and stress test
4.4ghz 1.34vcore LLC high http://imgur.com/pSZvzWe
4.4ghz 1.34vcore LLC standard http://imgur.com/PPkMftL

as u see when i set LLC to high the vcore is almost same as what i set in bios but vid never go over 1.28 when i stress test
is that normal? is there sth wrong with either the cpu or mobo and i should send them back ? im just confused now cuz i also can't get it over 4.5 stable maybe 4.6 if i push vcore to 1.4 my comfort zone was the OC u see up 4.4 with 1.34 vcore
so any advice would be appreciated


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abbasi-Tech*
> 
> Hey everyone, i just bought a new i7 6700k cpu and z170x gaming 3 mobo so naturally i wanted to see what its OC potential
> the problem is i keep seeing low vid readings i dunno if that good or bad but afaik vid should be higher than vcore
> 
> here are screen shots of quick OC ( up the multiplyer and vcore ) and stress test
> 4.4ghz 1.34vcore LLC high http://imgur.com/pSZvzWe
> 4.4ghz 1.34vcore LLC standard http://imgur.com/PPkMftL
> 
> as u see when i set LLC to high the vcore is almost same as what i set in bios but vid never go over 1.28 when i stress test
> is that normal? is there sth wrong with either the cpu or mobo and i should send them back ? im just confused now cuz i also can't get it over 4.5 stable maybe 4.6 if i push vcore to 1.4 my comfort zone was the OC u see up 4.4 with 1.34 vcore
> so any advice would be appreciated


Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


----------



## Abbasi-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


i forgot to mention i got same readings for vcore and vid in HWInfo, CPU-Z and Aid64 i showed HWMonitor cuz it easier to SS all readings i want :0
but yea i didn't install the latest beta just the latest normal version
i'll try with the latest beta today hopefully the readings will make more sense then, thnx


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I see a lot of users running OCCT 4.1.1.
> 
> I would like to do some comparisons to other users. but I cannot get it to run.
> 
> Any tips?


Did you choose "Run as Administrator" when installing?


----------



## Abbasi-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


just tried with latest beta version of HWInfo, same readings i even asked at the hardware store and he had no clue what is the problem lol,
now im waiting either someone here to figure it out or till the guy at the hardware store to get time to ask around about it and call me


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abbasi-Tech*
> 
> just tried with latest beta version of HWInfo, same readings i even asked at the hardware store and he had no clue what is the problem lol,
> *now im waiting either someone here to figure it out* or till the guy at the hardware store to get time to ask around about it and call me


Please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 while running your favorite stress test and make sure that both Core # VID and Vcore are clearly visible. It would be better if the rest of the values would be clearly visible, as well.


----------



## j0achim

I am having trouble with my clocks, so I went back to stock to find my baseline voltage. I am afraid I am super unlucky with my CPU, running OCCT linpack voltage determined by CPU is set to 1.36v @ 4.2GHz. Should I disable SVID in UEFI and see how low I can go in manual voltage?

When I recently clocked my CPU with manual voltage I was getting strange readouts on the voltage nowhere close to the parameters I had set myself. (SVID was however enabled)


----------



## Arctucas

@Oparr,

No, but I tried extracting the .zip file again, and it works.

Weird.

EDIT:

VCore is wrong.

Does not show correct CPU frequency.

Does not show BClock.


----------



## Abbasi-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 while running your favorite stress test and make sure that both Core # VID and Vcore are clearly visible. It would be better if the rest of the values would be clearly visible, as well.


here are the SS from HWInfo even though its the same readings from HWMonitor i posted above
what i did exactly: load optimized defaults - set core clock to 44 - vcore to 1.340 - xmp to profile 1
here are the results
http://imgur.com/45IyWdU
http://imgur.com/TFIlfbw
http://imgur.com/l7Tnyy9

then i used same settings but with LLC set to high ( this mobo only got 3 options auto, standard, high so kinda only on/off switch)
http://imgur.com/VfNZ6qV
http://imgur.com/5JHIVC5
http://imgur.com/Vj2qIa8

so as u see my vid never reach up to what i set in bios and when i set LLC to high the vcore almost reach what i set on bios but vid don't

btw weird thing is if i lower the vcore in bios ( to lets say 1.28 like what i get in these SS ) and keep the OC i get blue screen or the tests just crash so from what i can tell what i set in the bios does make a difference but it never show on monitoring programs, and before i notice this i tested this OC ( 4.4ghz/1.34vcore ) for 10 hours in x264 and it passed so please someone make sense out of this for me


----------



## SnoopDorkyDork

@j0achim

since youre running 6700k i think you should be able to find on this forum if voltage is left on auto it woud be set on way to high for the target clock and thus running way to hot in and seemingly a bad clocker. i think you should try manualy setting the clock and see where you end up.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Welp... Ended up getting strange black screens after leaving my PC idle for a few hours... PC would also randomly fail to reboot and would do a total shutdown then restart... Decided to bring ram and CPU back to stock. Now I'm back up to 4.2GHz, 1.232vCore. That seems quite good right now. Going to tackle the memory here soon... I think VCCIO and System Agent voltages were way too high.., I'm auto right now and 2400Mhz memory and those voltages are like 0.985 and 1.05.. I think I had them at 1.175v and 1.2v... ugh.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Welp... Ended up getting strange black screens after leaving my PC idle for a few hours... PC would also randomly fail to reboot and would do a total shutdown then restart... Decided to bring ram and CPU back to stock. Now I'm back up to 4.2GHz, 1.232vCore. That seems quite good right now. Going to tackle the memory here soon... I think VCCIO and System Agent voltages were way too high.., I'm auto right now and 2400Mhz memory and those voltages are like 0.985 and 1.05.. I think I had them at 1.175v and 1.2v... ugh.


Not a big deal. I'm running mine at 1.25v and 1.16v for 2666mhz just to take the ram out of the equation when overclocking. I'm stable at 4.6ghz now so whenever I get some time I'm going to work on dropping those voltage a bit I guess. Probably just set them to 1.15 and 1.1 and if it's stable just leave it. Plenty safe at those voltages doesn't concern me at all not going to pick away stress testing for a degree or 2.

Edit: My auto sets to 1.28v and 1.16v maybe my cpu has a **** controller or your memory just sets it that way when xmp is enabled. I've noticed there's a big variation between memory kits but I haven't seen anyone test 2 different memory kits on same cpu and board to see if the auto vccio and vccsa change in auto mode.


----------



## bobfig

well i got my asus hero installed with a 6700k and its been running fine. was only able to push to 4.4ghz at 1.232v and 1.248v under load. have a busy weekend so didn't want to mess with it too much. will reply back later when i go farther.


----------



## RigasGR

Hi guys i have this batch number L548B571 6700K, is a Malay chip.

It can boot and try a cpu-z and cpu-z benchmark for about 10min, cant be stable in any situation, the volts for this boot was 1.52 (one time and olny)

The time i use this OC was in the 1st BIOS realease of the HERO VIII and with a wrong memory kit, i use G-SKILL Rip5 3200-16-GVKB code and after a month i trade it with the GVK code that suggest the mobo, better stability and boot times.

http://valid.x86.fr/ze2j6z



Alternative 4.9 in 1.42-1.44

Best stable overclock is 4.7 1.312 , no chrash no temps, and cinebench R15 1040 score.

The allday uses of the chip is 4.2 in 1.152.





Medium overclocker this sample ,i pray to find a good one 4.8-1.25v, but luck left me.


----------



## Majestix

Theres no way in hell you'll be stable at 4.8 with just 1.25v. I can get mine to run gta5 for 30-60min at 5ghz with 1.45v, but sooner or later it crashes and I just dont see much gain going that far just for gaming.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> Theres no way in hell you'll be stable at 4.8 with just 1.25v. I can get mine to run gta5 for 30-60min at 5ghz with 1.45v, but sooner or later it crashes and I just dont see much gain going that far just for gaming.


Every cpu is different. Its very possible there's a few golden chips out there that do around this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> Theres no way in hell you'll be stable at 4.8 with just 1.25v. I can get mine to run gta5 for 30-60min at 5ghz with 1.45v, but sooner or later it crashes and I just dont see much gain going that far just for gaming.


He said he's looking for, not that he has one.
Quote:


> i pray to find a good one 4.8-1.25v, but luck left me.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He said he's looking for, not that he has one.


Oh lol. I'd be ecstatic with any 6700k that did 4.8 under 1.4v. Mines only 4.6 @1.36v.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine too, 4.6GHZ @ 1.37v. 3200MHZ on ram is fine though @ 1.35v.


----------



## bobfig

Just lowered the vcore some and testing at 1.2v and boosts to 1.232v under testing at 4.4ghz.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizilejdeR*
> 
> Username: KizilejdeR
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4800
> Cache Frequency: 4300
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.320v
> Vcore: 1.312v
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: H100i GTX
> Stability Test: 1 Hour OCCT 4.4.1
> Batch Number: L546B905
> Ram Speed: 3066 15-16-16-35 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.25v VCCIO/SA: 1.1125v
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Extreme
> LLC Setting: 5 Level
> Misc Comments: -
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why CPU-Z are not showing the core voltage. I tried different versions of it, but did not work.
> Edit: Ai Suite 3 causes that problem. When I delete it, CPU-Z works fine.


Im running 4.7 with 1.45v you need to go higher, it doesn't even run hot on air. Its been going for months.


----------



## Majestix

The default vcore on 6700k is 1.264v... Its absolutely absurd trying to OC your cpu to beyond that voltage trying to achieve 4.8Ghz... Never gonna happen.... But GL anyway


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> The default vcore on 6700k is 1.264v... Its absolutely absurd trying to OC your cpu to beyond that voltage trying to achieve 4.8Ghz... Never gonna happen.... But GL anyway


The default voltage is different on every cpu.


----------



## RigasGR

And how this is identify? Stock settings on Bios? And if yes how much need for the 4ghz and turbo on on a good sample?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> The default vcore on 6700k is 1.264v... Its absolutely absurd trying to OC your cpu to beyond that voltage trying to achieve 4.8Ghz... Never gonna happen.... But GL anyway


I have a 6700K that uses over 1.41V+ at stock single core loads (4.2GHz.) 1.264V is a potential bios VID (4.0GHz, no load.)


----------



## RigasGR

Now u confuse me, the stock voltage 1.41 for 4Ghz and 4.2 on one core?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RigasGR*
> 
> Now u confuse me, the stock voltage 1.41 for 4Ghz and 4.2 on one core?


The stock voltage on this sample is a bit over 1.41V for single core 4.2GHz loads, ~1.35V for 4GHz under full load.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RigasGR*
> 
> And how this is identify? Stock settings on Bios? And if yes how much need for the 4ghz and turbo on on a good sample?


usually its set motherboard all on auto and let it do its thing. check vcore then ether if your bios will have a readout or when booted while idle then see what it is under load like with prime 95, intel burn test, or OCCT. mark those and see where it is at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I have a 6700K that uses over 1.41V+ at stock single core loads (4.2GHz.) 1.264V is a potential bios VID (4.0GHz, no load.)


1.41v seems a little high unless that is overclocked. at stock settings 1.264v seems ok but it is higher then mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RigasGR*
> 
> Now u confuse me, the stock voltage 1.41 for 4Ghz and 4.2 on one core?


nah 1.41v at stock is too high imo. mine at 4.4ghz is sitting at 1.2v and boosts to 1.232v under load because LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The stock voltage on this sample is a bit over 1.41V for single core 4.2GHz loads, ~1.35V for 4GHz under full load.


seems like you need to rest bios or update it. not sure as that's pretty high for stock.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> usually its set motherboard all on auto and let it do its thing. check vcore then ether if your bios will have a readout or when booted while idle then see what it is under load like with prime 95, intel burn test, or OCCT. mark those and see where it is at.
> 1.41v seems a little high unless that is overclocked. at stock settings 1.264v seems ok but it is higher then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah 1.41v at stock is too high imo. mine at 4.4ghz is sitting at 1.2v and boosts to 1.232v under load because LLC.
> seems like you need to rest bios or update it. not sure as that's pretty high for stock.


That is the stock voltage of that specific processor as determined by its VID, although it can still run 4.2GHz at 1.25V without a problem. I have another 6700K with stock voltages like yours, 1.3V 4.2 single core, 1.24V 4GHz under full load. It's just the silicon lottery on what Intel thinks the processor needs, every chip is different.


----------



## RigasGR

how much low can be the stock voltage on a Skylake 6700K , with the stock 4Ghz and Turbo on.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RigasGR*
> 
> how much low can be the stock voltage on a Skylake 6700K , with the stock 4Ghz and Turbo on.


Depends on the chip.

I have a 6600k and stock voltage under load is 1.12v


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RigasGR*
> 
> how much low can be the stock voltage on a Skylake 6700K , with the stock 4Ghz and Turbo on.


My 6700k needs about 1.232v @ 4.2GHz stock boost. It'll slightly bump into 1.248v but typically stays right around 1.232v.


----------



## Majestix

No its not


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> No its not


Man stop arguing. Not all cpu are the same. Every cpu will have its own set stock voltage and overclock differently. Ridiculous to argue otherwise it's common knowledge.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So my 4.7Ghz OC is rock solid now.. from 2 week no single Bsod or crash.. i think i should push the cache now ?



How my Silicon ?


----------



## Kain Zufall

Hi,

I got a new 6600K and I can't seem to get it to 4.5GHz. I have been testing a bit, here are my results:

First I tested out the VCore

I took the following Voltages from CPUz VCore and HWinfo VCore
BIOS is set to 1.2V, all options besides voltage, LLC and multiplier stay untouched.

[email protected] without LLC (AIDA stress test):

3.5=1.146-1.170V
3.6=1.170-1.194V
3.7=1.194-1.218V
3.8=1.218-1.230V
3.9=1.266-1.274V
4.0=1.266-1.274V

[email protected] with LLC on high (AIDA stress test):

3.5=1.194-1.218V
3.8=1.254-1.278V
4.0=1.302-1.314V

It seems LLC adds between 0.04V and 0.05V
I tried activating the XMP-profile for 3000MHz RAM, and it increased the frequency of voltage fluctuations under load by quite a bit.

Now my overclocking results

Vcore BIOS 1.050V (-0.15V, No LLC)
This results in 1.116-1.124V under load.
4GHz were stable
4.1GHz were stable
4.2GHz bluescreen after a few seconds

Vcore BIOS 1.100V (-0.1V, No LLC)
This results in 1.166-1.174V under load.
4.2GHz were stable
4.3GHz bluescreen after a few minutes
4.4GHz instant bluescreen

Vcore BIOS 1.200V (No LLC)
This results in 1.266-1.274V under load.
4.4GHz were stable
4.5GHz bluescreen after a few minutes

with LLC, resulting in 1.302-1.314V, I got the same few minutes (between 2 and 16) before another bluescreen, even at 1.3V BIOS setting (actual value was 1.338-1.35V) it randomly freezes/bluescreens.
If I look at the OC-List posted here, I don't see many 4.4GHz entries, so I thought I'd ask, where my chip stands, does it seem good or bad so far? Does it look like 4.5 should work with higher voltage? what are your voltages for a 4.4GHz overclock?
My temps were around 55°C at 4.4GHz after 20minutes of prime95

I don't have much time to try around the next week or so, but after that I may try higher voltages (depending on what you guys say). Not that 4.4GHz isn't a huge jump from my old Phenom II [email protected] already, but I really wanted to hit the 1GHz-overclock mark.

System
CPU: i5 6600K
Mainboard: Gigabyte z170x Gaming 3
CPU-Cooler: Raijinktek Themis
RAM: 2x 8GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3000-15-15-15-35
GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 950 2GB
PSU: EVGA 500B


----------



## bobfig

not sure what to say other then maybe its ether not a good overclocker or the motherboard may not be up to snuff on overclocking that high. i see that the motherboard you are using only has 7 or 8 phases of power. it may be fine but its a little on the lower end.

another option is to just back the ram back down to like minimum specs like 2166 or something just to make sure thats why its not crashing.

i have the 6700k and was able to do 4.4ghz at around 1.2v in bios/idle and llc would boost it to 1.232v under load. seemed stable to me so far and ran occt for an hour i think with a little of the x264 test.


----------



## Deders

8 phases is fine for Skylake.


----------



## Kain Zufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i have the 6700k and was able to do 4.4ghz at around 1.2v in bios/idle and llc would boost it to 1.232v under load. seemed stable to me so far and ran occt for an hour i think with a little of the x264 test.


The i7 seem to have lower voltages at a given frequency and higher max overclock compared to the i5.


----------



## Bride

hey guys,
I'm reaching high temperatures with my 6600k, testing it with 5 minutes of CPU OCCT, I'm reaching 86 degree (probably effective 90). Some advice? thanks in advance

4.600MHz Core
3.900MHz Cache (Auto)
VCore 1.400V (1.440V maximum)

+300mV in the BIOS, if I decrease it, looks unstable.

Cooling System:
http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120


----------



## Deders

If you are just gaming then 86c is fine.

My i7 reaches 96c on one core with the occt test at the same speed and voltage but stays within 50-60c when gaming.

You may want to monitor it and judge for yourself if you do something intensive like video encoding.


----------



## zeeee4

***? Is my chip OP? 4.7ghz on 1.32vcore in bios, seen it go to 1.328 when running prime 95 but the thing is, cant do 4.8 even if i got up to 1.4 vcore didnt try any higher than that for now lol dont feel up to it but in the future for sure will try 1.42 and 1.44 to see if i can get that magical 4.8


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> If you are just gaming then 86c is fine.
> 
> My i7 reaches 96c on one core with the occt test at the same speed and voltage but stays within 50-60c when gaming.
> 
> You may want to monitor it and judge for yourself if you do something intensive like video encoding.


Thanks man, in game the temperature is lower, just under OCCT i'm reaching it. I'll give a look if it's necessary delid the CPU..


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks man, in game the temperature is lower, just under OCCT i'm reaching it. I'll give a look if it's necessary delid the CPU..


***! there wasn't enough thermal paste! now under a short stress is on 80 degree


----------



## Majestix

yes all cpus are different, but stock voltages are the same.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> yes all cpus are different, but stock voltages are the same.


No they are not.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got a new 6600K and I can't seem to get it to 4.5GHz. I have been testing a bit, here are my results:
> 
> First I tested out the VCore
> 
> I took the following Voltages from CPUz VCore and HWinfo VCore
> BIOS is set to 1.2V, all options besides voltage, LLC and multiplier stay untouched.
> 
> [email protected] without LLC (AIDA stress test):
> 
> 3.5=1.146-1.170V
> 3.6=1.170-1.194V
> 3.7=1.194-1.218V
> 3.8=1.218-1.230V
> 3.9=1.266-1.274V
> 4.0=1.266-1.274V
> 
> [email protected] with LLC on high (AIDA stress test):
> 
> 3.5=1.194-1.218V
> 3.8=1.254-1.278V
> 4.0=1.302-1.314V
> 
> It seems LLC adds between 0.04V and 0.05V
> I tried activating the XMP-profile for 3000MHz RAM, and it increased the frequency of voltage fluctuations under load by quite a bit.
> 
> Now my overclocking results
> 
> Vcore BIOS 1.050V (-0.15V, No LLC)
> This results in 1.116-1.124V under load.
> 4GHz were stable
> 4.1GHz were stable
> 4.2GHz bluescreen after a few seconds
> 
> Vcore BIOS 1.100V (-0.1V, No LLC)
> This results in 1.166-1.174V under load.
> 4.2GHz were stable
> 4.3GHz bluescreen after a few minutes
> 4.4GHz instant bluescreen
> 
> Vcore BIOS 1.200V (No LLC)
> This results in 1.266-1.274V under load.
> 4.4GHz were stable
> 4.5GHz bluescreen after a few minutes
> 
> with LLC, resulting in 1.302-1.314V, I got the same few minutes (between 2 and 16) before another bluescreen, even at 1.3V BIOS setting (actual value was 1.338-1.35V) it randomly freezes/bluescreens.
> If I look at the OC-List posted here, I don't see many 4.4GHz entries, so I thought I'd ask, where my chip stands, does it seem good or bad so far? Does it look like 4.5 should work with higher voltage? what are your voltages for a 4.4GHz overclock?
> My temps were around 55°C at 4.4GHz after 20minutes of prime95
> 
> I don't have much time to try around the next week or so, but after that I may try higher voltages (depending on what you guys say). Not that 4.4GHz isn't a huge jump from my old Phenom II [email protected] already, but I really wanted to hit the 1GHz-overclock mark.
> 
> System
> CPU: i5 6600K
> Mainboard: Gigabyte z170x Gaming 3
> CPU-Cooler: Raijinktek Themis
> RAM: 2x 8GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3000-15-15-15-35
> GPU: Gigabyte Windforce GTX 950 2GB
> PSU: EVGA 500B


First you should be starting with manual voltage to see what voltage gets you stable before messing with offset or adaptive voltage. Mine needs 1.33v manually to get 4.5ghz. Its a 6700k tho but every cpu is different and it's same process for overclocking obviously. Also I would start by enabling xmp then dropping just frequency to 2400 or 2666 and leaving all other xmp settings alone just to guarantee memory stability while ur overclocking.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> hey guys,
> I'm reaching high temperatures with my 6600k, testing it with 5 minutes of CPU OCCT, I'm reaching 86 degree (probably effective 90). Some advice? thanks in advance
> 
> 4.600MHz Core
> 3.900MHz Cache (Auto)
> VCore 1.400V (1.440V maximum)
> 
> +300mV in the BIOS, if I decrease it, looks unstable.
> 
> Cooling System:
> http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120


Way too much voltage for that cooler man. You may get away with it If stressing with x26, but not with OCCT, IBT or Prime95. I'd cut back to 1.35v and see what you can get with that. 4.5ghz seams like a much more realistic setting for you if you need that voltage for 4.6ghz.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestix*
> 
> yes all cpus are different, but stock voltages are the same.


No they aren't every cpu is different.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Way too much voltage for that cooler man. You may get away with it If stressing with x26, but not with OCCT, IBT or Prime95. I'd cut back to 1.35v and see what you can get with that. 4.5ghz seams like a much more realistic setting for you if you need that voltage for 4.6ghz.


Thanks man, but if I decrease the voltage, the overclock is unstable. Btw was a problem of thermal paste, now I'm quietly around 80 degree under stress, ingame less...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks man, but if I decrease the voltage, the overclock is unstable. Btw was a problem of thermal paste, now I'm quietly around 80 degree under stress, ingame less...


There you go. If u can drop vccsa and vccio at all it will gain you a couple ° too. I think mainly vccsa. Also I meant drop to 4.5ghz and drop voltage.


----------



## Kain Zufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> First you should be starting with manual voltage to see what voltage gets you stable before messing with offset or adaptive voltage. Mine needs 1.33v manually to get 4.5ghz. Its a 6700k tho but every cpu is different and it's same process for overclocking obviously. Also I would start by enabling xmp then dropping just frequency to 2400 or 2666 and leaving all other xmp settings alone just to guarantee memory stability while ur overclocking.


Voltage is manual, I just had a look at what the standard voltage is for the turbo steps to get a feel for the voltages. Then I set it to a fixed value and tried, how high I was able to push it. But I did all that after trying to get it to 4.5, first at 1.2V, then at 1.3, then 1.33, then I had a look at turbo voltages( I went down and tried undervolting, out of frustration I guess), then I set it to 1.05V and began upping the multiplier.
I dropped the xmp to 2133 right at the start. Just trued, what would happen, if I enabled it.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Voltage is manual, I just had a look at what the standard voltage is for the turbo steps to get a feel for the voltages. Then I set it to a fixed value and tried, how high I was able to push it. But I did all that after trying to get it to 4.5, first at 1.2V, then at 1.3, then 1.33, then I had a look at turbo voltages( I went down and tried undervolting, out of frustration I guess), then I set it to 1.05V and began upping the multiplier.
> I dropped the xmp to 2133 right at the start. Just trued, what would happen, if I enabled it.


Well every cpu hits a wall at some point where it needs a ton of voltage to go any higher. Unfortunately yours may be at 4.5ghz. Try bumping to 1.38v minimum in Windows and see if it gets you stable. If not can try other stuff. What are you using to stress test ?


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Voltage is manual, I just had a look at what the standard voltage is for the turbo steps to get a feel for the voltages. Then I set it to a fixed value and tried, how high I was able to push it. But I did all that after trying to get it to 4.5, first at 1.2V, then at 1.3, then 1.33, then I had a look at turbo voltages( I went down and tried undervolting, out of frustration I guess), then I set it to 1.05V and began upping the multiplier.
> I dropped the xmp to 2133 right at the start. Just trued, what would happen, if I enabled it.


Mine needs ~1.34V to get 4.7GHz and it's by no means an OP chip.
If RMA is an option I would suggest returning it and get another one. You would very unlikely to get an even worse one.
Up to 1.4V is still more than safe though as long as you temperatures are under control. You'd still be losing 100-200MHz compare to an average 6600K but if u can live with that you should try push harder.
The poor overclock might be caused by other parts instead such as unstable PSU or poor motherboard, but I don't possess too much knowledge at this point.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Mine needs ~1.34V to get 4.7GHz and it's by no means an OP chip.
> If RMA is an option I would suggest returning it and get another one. You would very unlikely to get an even worse one.
> Up to 1.4V is still more than safe though as long as you temperatures are under control. You'd still be losing 100-200MHz compare to an average 6600K but if u can live with that you should try push harder.
> The poor overclock might be caused by other parts instead such as unstable PSU or poor motherboard, but I don't possess too much knowledge at this point.


I'd say 4.7 at 1.34v is an above average chip for a 6600k. Not golden but definitely in the 75th percentile or so. If u were talking 6700k ya that's closer to average. Mines 1.36v for 4.6ghz on 6700k and I think that's good enough to not warrant having it switched. I previously owned 2 different 4770k that barely made 4.2ghz stable and even delidded just squeaked out 4.4ghz with massive voltage.


----------



## Bride

@HOODedDutchman I made a mistake! was a problem of too high RAM frequency!









4.600MHz Core
3.900MHz Cache (Auto)
VCore 1.294V (1.360V maximum)
Average Temperature 64 degree

so probably now I can raise the OC at 4.7GHz and also the cache...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any power saving tips? I think...for the most part that all of them are active. My CPU will throttle down to 800MHz and will be around 0.660v on idle. My power consumption appears to be around 8-8.5w in HWINFO for the CPU.

I'm sitting at 1.232v for 4.2GHz stock boost. I'm wondering if I can keep the same voltage but bump it to 4.3...hmmm System is rock solid stable at these clocks and memory is finally good.

Does Cache clock tie to core clock? I can't seem to get my Cache clock over 4.2GHz even if I set maximum to 4.3 or 4.4 and minimum to Auto....


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @HOODedDutchman I made a mistake! was a problem of too high RAM frequency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.600MHz Core
> 3.900MHz Cache (Auto)
> VCore 1.294V (1.360V maximum)
> Average Temperature 64 degree
> 
> so probably now I can raise the OC at 4.7GHz and also the cache...


Should be running OCCT in linpack mode with all virtual cores enabled and linpack enabled.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Should be running OCCT in linpack mode with all virtual cores enabled and linpack enabled.


It's what I did, you can see the screenshot







btw thanks for your previous advice


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> It's what I did, you can see the screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw thanks for your previous advice


U don't have avx linpack checked or all virtual cores checked. Also only ran 15 min. Need to run about an hour then 8 hours of x264. I've never had x264 fail if 1 hour OCCT passes with those settings but I like to make sure.


----------



## Kain Zufall

OK, I tried a few things and it might have been the newest BIOS. I just went back one version from F7 to F6. Suddenly I get 4.5GHz stable with 1.272-1.284V. It did not want to go to 4.6GHz, but the 4.5 works with a little added voltage now, but less than the 1.33 I tried before. I'll test it some more as soon as I can.

As stress test I use prime for a few minutes after I changed the settings, since instability shows up very quickly with it (just as a quick test, since 4.5GHz went through an hour of aida before failing, but instantly froze up with prime - with the newer BIOS), then I run the x264 stress test from here for a while.

I have seen something else: If the system is not really stable, but stable enough to boot (with slightly too little voltage for example), I get mouse lags as sort of warning before the whole system freezes a few minutes later. Has anyone else seen that? I have to add, that I use a very long cable for the mouse (in all 3.2m I think).


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> U don't have avx linpack checked or all virtual cores checked. Also only ran 15 min. Need to run about an hour then 8 hours of x264. I've never had x264 fail if 1 hour OCCT passes with those settings but I like to make sure.


I have a 6600k, I cannot check "use all logical cores"... also why I have to use the AVX option?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I have a 6600k, I cannot check "use all logical cores"... also why I have to use the AVX option?


Oh true haha. Forgot about that. Because OCCT for 15 minutes without AVX isn't really that stressful.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Oh true haha. Forgot about that. Because OCCT for 15 minutes without AVX isn't really that stressful.


done! ready for a super stressful OCCT linpack AVX this night


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> OK, I tried a few things and it might have been the newest BIOS. I just went back one version from F7 to F6. Suddenly I get 4.5GHz stable with 1.272-1.284V. It did not want to go to 4.6GHz, but the 4.5 works with a little added voltage now, but less than the 1.33 I tried before. I'll test it some more as soon as I can.
> 
> As stress test I use prime for a few minutes after I changed the settings, since instability shows up very quickly with it (just as a quick test, since 4.5GHz went through an hour of aida before failing, but instantly froze up with prime - with the newer BIOS), then I run the x264 stress test from here for a while.
> 
> I have seen something else: If the system is not really stable, but stable enough to boot (with slightly too little voltage for example), I get mouse lags as sort of warning before the whole system freezes a few minutes later. Has anyone else seen that? I have to add, that I use a very long cable for the mouse (in all 3.2m I think).


Ya that will happen. On an unstable system basically any random annomoly can happen. Ps don't roast me if I spelled annomoly wrong lol.


----------



## Kain Zufall

The weird thing is, now with the older F6 BIOS, I can get 4.5GHz stable at 1.28V but it wont undervolt as far. With the F7, I was able to pull off a -0.15V offset without any problems, but with the F6 I can only go to -0.12 without getting bluescreens and hang ups.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So what's everybody's vccsa and vccio settings? To test my oc I just set them to 1.15 vccio and 1.25 vccsa. So my oc is stable with those voltages. Tried dropping to 1.1 vccio and 1.15 vccsa and seam to be getting ctd in fallout4 with no error at all just all of the sudden stops. Many people posts I've seen around have this issue with fo4 so I figured was just the update. I crash about twice every 3 hours in 2 seperate game sessions. So today I figured what the hell cuz I knew I changed those voltages same day the update came out and changed them back to what I stress tested with (1.25/1.15) and played for 3 hours with no ctd. So wondering what other people need for stability at these settings (2666c16 2x8gb kit 1.2v). I may just have a weak controller because the auto xmp vccsa is 1.28v.


----------



## Raghar

VCCSA 1.080V
PLL 1.000V
PLL OC 0.592V
VCCMP 0.990V
VCCPRIM 1.008V
VCC suistain 1.072V
IMC 1.000V
RAM 1.200V

Manual voltage.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I'm back to overclocking after keeping my 6700k @ 4.2GHz for awhile. Seems like I can do 4.2GHz at 1.232Vcore. 4.3GHz will require anywhere from 1.248v-1.280v to be stable. 1.248v is minimum under load and 1.280v is max voltage I've seen. Temps seem to be decent, under 60C while gaming, under 70C in Realbench. I'm debating picking up a 140mm Cryorig slim fan for push pull on my SFF air cooler. I'm pretty sure my fan is holding me back because the air blowing out the cooler is DANG hot...


----------



## zeeee4

SO im running 4.7ghz on my i5 6600k and its max allowed voltage is 1.44vcore is that okay? The tempreatures of the cpu never exceed 75c and will not exceed 70c now with a custom fan curve so as long as the cpu isnt over 80c it doesnt matter right? Is it fine to leave it at this?


----------



## zeeee4

Can someone help me? I have my cpu set to 4.6ghz and at adaptive + override. I set voltage at 1.290 and offset it by + 0.070 but the problem is that even at idle when the cpu is at like 800mhz the vcore is still saying the full 1.360v!!! how do i get the voltage to drop also?


----------



## Arctucas

VccSA - 1.250V

VccIO - 1.225V


----------



## Kain Zufall

@zeeee4:
If you override voltage it will stay at that value.

@HOODedDutchman:
VccSA = 1.25V (auto) - when I activate the 3000MHz RAM Profile
VccIO = 0.95 (auto)


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> @zeeee4:
> If you override voltage it will stay at that value.
> 
> @HOODedDutchman:
> VccSA = 1.25V (auto) - when I activate the 3000MHz RAM Profile
> VccIO = 0.95 (auto)


That's weird man. I ran 3 hour prime95 blend (27.9) and 3 hours hci memtest (7 running 15.5gb ram total being used). All passed. I think it's the game.


----------



## Kain Zufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> That's weird man. I ran 3 hour prime95 blend (27.9) and 3 hours hci memtest (7 running 15.5gb ram total being used). All passed. I think it's the game.


It is relatively new. I had random crashes in earlier versions of Fallout 3 and New Vegas too. you could try a run without any overclock.

*edit:
I guess it wont be stable either way. I waited 2 years for fallout new vegas to get stable enough...


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Can someone help me? I have my cpu set to 4.6ghz and at adaptive + override. I set voltage at 1.290 and offset it by + 0.070 but the problem is that even at idle when the cpu is at like 800mhz the vcore is still saying the full 1.360v!!! how do i get the voltage to drop also?


If you messed with manual voltage before you might need to disable/change back to Auto then reboot once before the adaptive model turns effective.. That's what happeend with my Gigabyte BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So what's everybody's vccsa and vccio settings? To test my oc I just set them to 1.15 vccio and 1.25 vccsa. So my oc is stable with those voltages. Tried dropping to 1.1 vccio and 1.15 vccsa and seam to be getting ctd in fallout4 with no error at all just all of the sudden stops. Many people posts I've seen around have this issue with fo4 so I figured was just the update. I crash about twice every 3 hours in 2 seperate game sessions. So today I figured what the hell cuz I knew I changed those voltages same day the update came out and changed them back to what I stress tested with (1.25/1.15) and played for 3 hours with no ctd. So wondering what other people need for stability at these settings (2666c16 2x8gb kit 1.2v). I may just have a weak controller because the auto xmp vccsa is 1.28v.


I know I posted b4 my RAM settings but just for reference here:
~2550MHz 15-16-16-30-396-1T
0.93V VCCIO/1.055V VCCSA
I could go as low as 0.87V VCCIO before I started to notice audio crackiling/stuttering. 1.05V VCCSA BSODed.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Cornerer I ran 3 hours of hci memtest with vccio 1.1 and vccsa 1.15 and 3 hours of prime blend. I think it's probably just the game. Or could be an Nvidia glitch as I was running an AMD gpu before and never had this issue. My sister gets the same issue n everything in her rig is bone stock. She has a bunch of mods tho so I wasn't sure if it was the same thing causing the issue. I did figure out there is a memory leak that is related to fast traveling. If I fast travel a bunch of time the vram and ram usage will go up about 50-100mb each fast travel. Could be the reason I never had the issue before because in nuka world dlc you end up fast traveling a ton.


----------



## Cornerer

If it's unstable in 1 game, it's unstable. Memtest is nowher enar the best test for stability and even my ancient HyperPI does a much better job.
Just try lower to the min. that u can make do with for that game.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Intel burn test with almost all RAM for 19 passes is my memory test.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> If it's unstable in 1 game, it's unstable. Memtest is nowher enar the best test for stability and even my ancient HyperPI does a much better job.
> Just try lower to the min. that u can make do with for that game.


An hour of OCCT with linpack and all virtual cores checked, Intel burntest maximum ram 20 passes, 3 hours (600%) of 7 instances (95% ram usage) of hci memtest, 3 hours of prime95 blend 27.9, 8 hours of x264 on 16 thread normal priority. I think that means stable lol. Also I agree with you I have to get a good solid 4 hours of game time in with increased voltages without a crash then drop voltages again and see if it does crash in that time to confirm again. The girlfriend may kill me before I've confirmed lol.


----------



## Bride

UPDATE

Username: Bride
CPU Model: i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
FCLK: 800
Core Frequency: 4.600MHz
Cache Frequency: 4.400MHz
RAM: 3.000MHz
VCore 1.335V (1.416V maximum, +300mV in the BIOS)
Cooling System: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW%20120


----------



## acphydro

Username: acphydro
CPU Model: 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 44
Core Frequency: 4400
Cache Frequency: 4200
Vcore in UEFI: SVID OFFSET ENABLED - .08
Vcore: 1.248
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Thermalright Truespirit 140
Stability Test: P95 Blend v 26.6 about 21 hours

Batch Number: Not on hand at the moment
Ram Speed: 3200 15,17,17,35 @ 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.36
LLC Setting: Level 4 (of 7 via Asus Z170-AR)
Misc Comments: Have seen vcore hit max of 1.33 during AVX enabled OCCT Linpacks. 4500 required 1.33 during blend, maxed out at 1.39 briefly during OCCT AVX enabled Linpacks. Probably keep it at this conservative voltage and speed.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acphydro*
> 
> Username: acphydro
> CPU Model: 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 44
> Core Frequency: 4400
> Cache Frequency: 4200
> Vcore in UEFI: SVID OFFSET ENABLED - .08
> Vcore: 1.248
> FCLK: 1000
> Cooling Solution: Thermalright Truespirit 140
> Stability Test: P95 Blend v 26.6 about 21 hours
> 
> Batch Number: Not on hand at the moment
> Ram Speed: 3200 15,17,17,35 @ 1T
> Ram Voltage: 1.36
> LLC Setting: Level 4
> Misc Comments: Have seen vcore hit max of 1.33 during AVX enabled OCCT Linpacks. 4500 required 1.33 during blend, maxed out at 1.39 briefly during OCCT AVX enabled Linpacks. Probably keep it at this conservative voltage and speed.


If u r going up to 1.39 or even 1.33 from 1.248 u have to make some adjustment to ur load line calibration.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> If it's unstable in 1 game, it's unstable. Memtest is nowher enar the best test for stability and even my ancient HyperPI does a much better job.
> Just try lower to the min. that u can make do with for that game.


if you are referring to memtesdt86+ then I agree. HCi Memtest is a different beast. outside of google stressapptest, it is the best memory stability test for windows based machines, and works the cache/IO very hard. Hard enough that GSAT can miss this instability.
IBT with a full ram commitment is NOT a good test of memory stability... well is was maybe a decade ago.








It's just not coded to work a modern cache architecture... which is 50% of ram stability for Win-based rigs.


----------



## acphydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> If u r going up to 1.39 or even 1.33 from 1.248 u have to make some adjustment to ur load line calibration.


Good call, not sure why I didn't think of trying to lower the LLC anyway. Tried testing at 4500mhz again at lower LLC settings and a rough estimate put me at 1.33v with a max of 1.36v during OCCT at which point one of my cores hit 86C, so I'm re-testing at 4400 with less aggressive levels of LLC. When I'm somewhat confident in the voltage range I'll try another long prime session. Currently sitting at 1.28v with a max of 1.296 during OCCT with one core reaching 79C and after a few minutes of prime 1.24v with a max of 1.28v with one core hitting 61C.

When you pointed that out, I got all excited thinking I might be able to hit 4500 with temps I am happy with {I do sometimes do light transcoding/encoding and don't want to push temps that high in that scenario} but as it turns out I just need to fine tune this at 4400. Do you think going from 1.24v up to 1.28v is more acceptable or still too much? Either way, thanks for noticing.









Coming from an i5 [email protected] seeing 4.4ghz just looks like a step backwards.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acphydro*
> 
> Good call, not sure why I didn't think of trying to lower the LLC anyway. Tried testing at 4500mhz again at lower LLC settings and a rough estimate put me at 1.33v with a max of 1.36v during OCCT at which point one of my cores hit 86C, so I'm re-testing at 4400 with less aggressive levels of LLC. When I'm somewhat confident in the voltage range I'll try another long prime session. Currently sitting at 1.28v with a max of 1.296 during OCCT with one core reaching 79C and after a few minutes of prime 1.24v with a max of 1.28v with one core hitting 61C.
> 
> When you pointed that out, I got all excited thinking I might be able to hit 4500 with temps I am happy with {I do sometimes do light transcoding/encoding and don't want to push temps that high in that scenario} but as it turns out I just need to fine tune this at 4400. Do you think going from 1.24v up to 1.28v is more acceptable or still too much? Either way, thanks for noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from an i5 [email protected] seeing 4.4ghz just looks like a step backwards.


im thinking thats about on par for a 6600k.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Intel burn test with almost all RAM for 19 passes is my memory test.


Yikes!!! I haven't done that since ivy


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I'm back to overclocking after keeping my 6700k @ 4.2GHz for awhile. Seems like I can do 4.2GHz at 1.232Vcore. 4.3GHz will require anywhere from 1.248v-1.280v to be stable. 1.248v is minimum under load and 1.280v is max voltage I've seen. Temps seem to be decent, under 60C while gaming, under 70C in Realbench. I'm debating picking up a 140mm Cryorig slim fan for push pull on my SFF air cooler. I'm pretty sure my fan is holding me back because the air blowing out the cooler is DANG hot...


That is a good sign.. Means it is working. The hotter the better! But yes a faster fan will feel cooler to your hand. But if I were feeling cool air I would be skeptical of my mounts effectiveness,


----------



## Risley

So right now I have my 6700K running at 4.5 Ghz and Vcore at 1.248 (LLC Level 4 and offset -0.085). Under 100% load (small FTT prime95) my temps hover around 63 to 64 C (I have the x61 going 100%. Is this a good overclock or should I try to go lower. Should I try to go to 4.6 Ghz instead?

I have the MSI xpower gaming titanium board, with Geil DDR4 RAM running at 2400 Mhz (XMP on).


----------



## DeathAngel74

My chip can do 4.5 @ 1.280v and 4.6 @ 1.370v LLC LVL 6


----------



## watermanpc85

Hi guys!!, I think I need a bit of help here...

Recently, I upgraded my PC with:

-Gigabyte Z170x-UD3
-6700k
-16Gb DDR4 2800Mhz 1,25v (15-15-15-35-2t) XMP

Mounted the system, everything seems to be working perferctly...now Im starting with the OC but I find my mobo to be quite "hard" to keep vcore where it should









First of all, seems like this board dont have and "adaptative" like mode for vcore like Asus, so I have to OC with vcore on "normal" to be able to set an offset. So, the board seems to apply always a fixed vcore (1,297v) and then, you have to play with other options to keep the voltage you want.

Also, there are only 3 options for LLC (Auto(which is default), High and Standard)...I dont have any idea whats the difference between auto and standard, but in my experience they are identical









Well, the problem I find is that my CPU looks stable at 1,28ish volts at 4,5Ghz and manual vcore...in this configuration (manual vcore), everything behaves "logically", I mean, there is and expected vdroop respect the value I set (which is quite big btw), controllable by LLC, and there is zero overshoot, so the voltage NEVER EVER exceed the value I set unless I use LLC on high which slightly exceed it.... BUT! as I dont want to keep a fixed manual vcore all the time I have to use vcore on "normal" to play with offset and here the problems come ...

When I set the vcore to "normal", no matter the offset I apply, I can see how the vcore reach higher than the value set by the mobo (1,297v)... (read by Hwinfo/Aida64/CPUz/etc)...I though that if the vcore set by the board is 1,297v and the offset is set at 0,00v, then the max voltage should be 1,297v at any situation right??? seems like this is not the case, as I can see the vcore rising to 1,365v !!! so I cant understand, why in hell, if voltage is set to 1,297v by the board, there are spikes of 1,365v!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I cant find a way to keep the voltage at that spot (1,28ish volts) in loads without overshooting waaaaaaay too high in transitions to light loads.

I cant control what the board does with the voltage because looks like its not a fixed vcore that cant be exceed, but a "reference?" vcore that changes (up and down) so if I want 1,28v in heavy loads, I would have to leave the high spikes to 1,365v

I think that should NOT happen right?? the vcore NEVER should be exceed from the value set (even if its set by the mobo)...so the thing is I cant find a way to keep vcore high in heavy loads while at the same time not overshooting too much in transitions.

LLC has nothing to do here, bercause as I cant set an "adaptative" vcore, LLC would just keep voltage high in loads, but the stupid "auto" overshot to 1,365v would still be there (and maybe it would be even higher due to high LLC)...

I need help guys!!!







...how the hell are those gigabytes z170 boards suposed to OC??

With Asus boards everything would be really easy, just set a manual vcore of 1,28v, then set it to adaptative to allow the cpu to undervolt when needed and the aplying a slight LLC level to keep those 1,28v in heavy loads...how in hell can I do that with my mobo??

Anyone with this or similar board can help me??

thanks guys!!


----------



## Kain Zufall

It overvolts 0.05V for the turbo modes, so if you set 1.2V you'll see a maximum vcore of ~1.25v. When overclocking with all power saving options, the board will use its own voltage table, looks like this for my 6600K on an GA-z170x-Gaminng 3
Vcore=1.2v (These are the values, the board/CPU wants, real values are, depending on load, up to 0.04V lower)
3.4=1.125v
3.5=1.150v
3.6=1.170v
3.7=1.190v
3.8=1.211v
3.9=1.258v
4.0=1.258v
4.4=1.258v
so, if you go higher than standard turbo it will still use the highest turbo voltage, not the one you defined. As far I have seen there, is only offset and override available, no adaptive mode. could be the more expensive boards have that option, since there are more LLC options also. With LLC set to high, my voltage hits 1.320V with a BIOS setting of 1.2V, I like the lower setting better. LLC just adds voltage under heavy loads.
Hope, this helps.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> It overvolts 0.05V for the turbo modes, so if you set 1.2V you'll see a maximum vcore of ~1.25v. When overclocking with all power saving options, the board will use its own voltage table, looks like this for my 6600K on an GA-z170x-Gaminng 3
> Vcore=1.2v (These are the values, the board/CPU wants, real values are, depending on load, up to 0.04V lower)
> 3.4=1.125v
> 3.5=1.150v
> 3.6=1.170v
> 3.7=1.190v
> 3.8=1.211v
> 3.9=1.258v
> 4.0=1.258v
> 4.4=1.258v
> so, if you go higher than standard turbo it will still use the highest turbo voltage, not the one you defined. As far I have seen there, is only offset and override available, no adaptive mode. could be the more expensive boards have that option, since there are more LLC options also. With LLC set to high, my voltage hits 1.320V with a BIOS setting of 1.2V, I like the lower setting better. LLC just adds voltage under heavy loads.
> Hope, this helps.


Many thanks for your reply mate!!

There are some things I dont understand...

-the 0,05v overvolt in turbo mode is also applied when doing OC with clock RATIO?? because I changed the clock ratio, not the turbo values??

-that overvolting of 0,05v is the same for all boards/CPUs?? or can be different...

-Is there any way to get rid of that overvoltage of 0,05v WITHOUT using fixed vcore??(I dont want to disable power saving features)...because If I understood correctly, then, if the vcore is set (by the mobo) at 1,297v with offset at 0,00v and at 4,5Ghz the highest vcore goes as high as 1,365v (which btw is higher than +0,05v) but in heavy load it goes as low as 1,26v then the difference between highest/lowest is 1,365-1.26=*0.105v*







...this is a MASSIVE difference!!

Lets say I apply an offset of -0.03v...ok, that would make the highest vcore to reach 1.365-0.03=*1.335* BUT, it would make the vcore at heavy load to go as low as 1.26-0.03=*1.23v* which would obviously make the CPU unstable!!

At this point I have no idea what to do to make that 0.105v difference smaller







because I guess if I use LLC on High, then, what I guess would happen is just that the vcore at heavy load would be a little bit higher than 1.23v which may not be enough but the lighter loads could reach even higher vcore than 1.335 which at hte end of the day still being a bad thing...so I think the problem here is the brutal gap between loads (the 0.105v)...How can I deal with this guys??


----------



## Kain Zufall

I think its only Gigabytes boards doing that. At least the "lower end gaming" boards, they seem to have very similar BIOS settings (UD3, Gaming 3, Gaming K3 and so on).

If you disable the turbo in BIOS, I think it does not use the higher voltage settings. But still, the high LLC setting does overvolt like it wants to melt the CPU... try Standard LLC or just offset the voltage. I found it a bit unpredictable.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> I think its only Gigabytes boards doing that. At least the "lower end gaming" boards, they seem to have very similar BIOS settings (UD3, Gaming 3, Gaming K3 and so on).
> 
> If you disable the turbo in BIOS, I think it does not use the higher voltage settings. But still, the high LLC setting does overvolt like it wants to melt the CPU... try Standard LLC or just offset the voltage. I found it a bit unpredictable.


Could you tell me whats your OC config for your 6600k?? maybe I can use some settings...

thanks!!!


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Hello!
I have get Motherboard GA-Z170-D3H and trying to OC i5 6400 with bclk. And i have some troubles.
PSU Cougar PowerX 550w, memory Kingston 2133 cl15 (green, cheap)
Using bios F5c
Settings
BCLK 167, vcore 1,37, vccio 1,250, vccsa 1,250, dram volt 1,360 and mem oc ~2400mhz 14-14-14-31 timings, CPU Load Line Calibration - high

Okay.
And i have troubles of booting my computer after turning off in windows. When i do so, i see looping reboot.
I still can normally reboot, can normally boot if remove power cable for a while.
Actually, i need that high vccio/vccsa to boot "cold". Without it it can't boot at all.

That boot problem is very annoying.

It occurs when i try to set bclk more than 155+
On 150 i can set everything auto, and it goes perfectly stable, always boots normally.

Tryed to remove EIST and all power saving. Disable internal video. Tryed set PLL overvoltage (actually, lost stability when upped it >45)
Tryed to change PSU (used before DeepCool da550, same behavior)

What i'm doing wrong? (i know, i choose wrong mobo, hehe)
How to fix that?

Actually, excuse me if that question is already asked here. It should been. But here is almost 900 pages =)


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Well boys I just scared the living **** out of myself. Redid some wiring and added my cable combs for sleeved cables and reboot did some stress testing just to check with OCCT quick. Within 2 min c5 bsod. Reboot d1 bsod. Reboot c5 again. Up vccio and vccsa and reboot. D1 bsod again. **** my pants go and change pants. Reseat ram as the 24 pin connector gets pushed down pretty dam hard to finally click. Seams to have solved it. 15 min occt. Manually rebooted to make sure wasn't a coincidence and been running for another 15 min so far.


----------



## EniGma1987

I see all these people in here using less than 1.3v on their CPU. Does no one use 1.475v or so anymore? I know there was a revision to the 6700K but seems weird seeing such low voltages. My 6700K from launch came with a stock VID of 1.45v as did many others... I have been running it a whole year at 1.5v no issues and that is still under what Intel specifies as max safe volts for the CPU.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> Hello!
> I have get Motherboard GA-Z170-D3H and trying to OC i5 6400 with bclk. And i have some troubles.
> PSU Cougar PowerX 550w, memory Kingston 2133 cl15 (green, cheap)
> Using bios F5c
> Settings
> BCLK 167, vcore 1,37, vccio 1,250, vccsa 1,250, dram volt 1,360 and mem oc ~2400mhz 14-14-14-31 timings, CPU Load Line Calibration - high
> 
> Okay.
> And i have troubles of booting my computer after turning off in windows. When i do so, i see looping reboot.
> I still can normally reboot, can normally boot if remove power cable for a while.
> Actually, i need that high vccio/vccsa to boot "cold". Without it it can't boot at all.
> 
> That boot problem is very annoying.
> 
> It occurs when i try to set bclk more than 155+
> On 150 i can set everything auto, and it goes perfectly stable, always boots normally.
> 
> Tryed to remove EIST and all power saving. Disable internal video. Tryed set PLL overvoltage (actually, lost stability when upped it >45)
> Tryed to change PSU (used before DeepCool da550, same behavior)
> 
> What i'm doing wrong? (i know, i choose wrong mobo, hehe)
> How to fix that?
> 
> Actually, excuse me if that question is already asked here. It should been. But here is almost 900 pages =)


Do you have an FCLK setting? or BCLK divider setting? Those two things need to be adjusted to get the base clock to run reliably above about 150 just like you are seeing. 150 bclk with no adjustment to FCLK multiplier on most motherboards results in an FCLK is 1200MHz, which is "the wall" where stability starts to be an issue.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I see all these people in here using less than 1.3v on their CPU. Does no one use 1.475v or so anymore? I know there was a revision to the 6700K but seems weird seeing such low voltages. My 6700K from launch came with a stock VID of 1.45v as did many others... I have been running it a whole year at 1.5v no issues and that is still under what Intel specifies as max safe volts for the CPU.


I've been running about 1.45V on all my Skylake builds since launch, you're not the only one. A lot of people just have an uncanny fear of voltage, even stock voltage.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've been running about 1.45V on all my Skylake builds since launch, you're not the only one. A lot of people just have an uncanny fear of voltage, even stock voltage.


Thanks


----------



## Eagle-i-am

*EniGma1987*
Quote:


> Do you have an FCLK setting? or BCLK divider setting? Those two things need to be adjusted to get the base clock to run reliably above about 150 just like you are seeing. 150 bclk with no adjustment to FCLK multiplier on most motherboards results in an FCLK is 1200MHz, which is "the wall" where stability starts to be an issue.


I have FCLK settings like here http://prntscr.com/cit1wi
It can be set 400, 800 and 1000
You mean i should set 400 here?

On asrocks people set multiplier x10 (mean 1000 fclk) and live good.
So Gigabytes have differences in this?

tried to set FCLK to 400mhz
Nothing changed, still looping reboot after shutdown in wndows
AIDA64 now shows System Agent frequency 667 mhz
Was 1667 before


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> *EniGma1987*
> I have FCLK settings like here http://prntscr.com/cit1wi
> It can be set 400, 800 and 1000
> You mean i should set 400 here?
> 
> On asrocks people set multiplier x10 (mean 1000 fclk) and live good.
> So Gigabytes have differences in this?
> 
> tried to set FCLK to 400mhz
> Nothing changed, still looping reboot after shutdown in wndows
> AIDA64 now shows System Agent frequency 667 mhz
> Was 1667 before


I don't see this option with my Z170-D3H on same page O_O
Did you update BIOS or it's just there right at beginning? Or any other setting I need turn on in 1st place?


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> I don't see this option with my Z170-D3H on same page O_O
> Did you update BIOS or it's just there right at beginning? Or any other setting I need turn on in 1st place?


I use beta bios F5c for non-k skylakes
Cant remember how it was looking originally


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> *EniGma1987*
> I have FCLK settings like here http://prntscr.com/cit1wi
> It can be set 400, 800 and 1000
> You mean i should set 400 here?
> 
> On asrocks people set multiplier x10 (mean 1000 fclk) and live good.
> So Gigabytes have differences in this?
> 
> tried to set FCLK to 400mhz
> Nothing changed, still looping reboot after shutdown in wndows
> AIDA64 now shows System Agent frequency 667 mhz
> Was 1667 before


Yes setting to 400MHz (4x multiplier) will let you get higher on the base clock. Since you tried it and it did not help then that means the limitation is somewhere else. You can set the FCLK back to 800 (or 1000 if you can run it stable with that high bclk). It may be that your processor simply does not like any higher base clock, or perhaps it needs more SA or IO voltage still. Or maybe the board just wont do more. A lot of boards advertise support up to 500MHz bclk, but I haven't seen one yet that will actually get anywhere near that so maybe you are just nearing your boards limit.

I am wondering though, your CPU has a 33x multiplier doesnt it? So even at 150MHz bclk you are nearing that 5GHz mark. How come you need higher?
EDIT: never mind, that would be the turbo clock which gets disabled on your OC. So ya overclocking on a 27x multi you would of course want a lot higher than 150MHz.


----------



## acphydro

Question about adaptive voltage

I found my 6600k needs around 1.3 vcore to be completely stable for tough tests at 4400mhz so I decided to set the adaptive voltage at 1.3v with a + .005 offset to give it some tolerance. Stressing failed so I raised the offset by .005. So on my Asus Z170-AR I've raised my adaptive voltage to 1.30 with a positive offset voltage of .010 and so far passing for 8.5 hours via P95 26.6 blend using LLC level 2.. It did OCCT AVX enabled linpacks fine for an hour before I stopped it.

Both HWinfo and HWmonitor show VID as 1.314 with a max VID of 1.335 and Vcore at 1.248 to 1.264 maxing at 1.280. So my question is: Does setting the adaptive voltage to 1.3 effectively locks the VID at 1.3 but if the CPU requests only 1.248 it only receives that amount?

Sorry if this has been covered, but, I wanted to make sure I understood correctly what was happening when using adaptive voltage.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Yes setting to 400MHz (4x multiplier) will let you get higher on the base clock. Since you tried it and it did not help then that means the limitation is somewhere else. You can set the FCLK back to 800 (or 1000 if you can run it stable with that high bclk). It may be that your processor simply does not like any higher base clock, or perhaps it needs more SA or IO voltage still. Or maybe the board just wont do more. A lot of boards advertise support up to 500MHz bclk, but I haven't seen one yet that will actually get anywhere near that so maybe you are just nearing your boards limit.
> 
> I am wondering though, your CPU has a 33x multiplier doesnt it? So even at 150MHz bclk you are nearing that 5GHz mark. How come you need higher?
> EDIT: never mind, that would be the turbo clock which gets disabled on your OC. So ya overclocking on a 27x multi you would of course want a lot higher than 150MHz.


Yeah, 150 is a little less than i want =)

I can launch over reboot up to 170 bclk and 1,49 vcore. Not stable, but at least it can be done.
On 164, 167 bclk i can run tests and play games, works fine.
I even removed OC from memory since got some errors just recently.

Actually, this memory is very capricious, i cant start with lower then 1800 mhz and higher than 2400 even with high dram voltage.

You said about adding more vccio/vccsa. How much i can add? Guides say 1,35 is maximum for safety


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> You said about adding more vccio/vccsa. How much i can add? Guides say 1,35 is maximum for safety


Id keep them around 1.35v. I see some guides saying that to really push RAM speed they use up to 1.45v VCCIO, but my board wont even let me set that high


----------



## Kain Zufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Could you tell me whats your OC config for your 6600k?? maybe I can use some settings...
> 
> thanks!!!


I honestly didn't change much. For 4.5GHz I deactivated the turbo states, set the main multiplier to 45 and either offset by +0.08V, or set the LLC to standard or set a fixed voltage of 1.28V. I haven't had the time to try out higher settings and the CPU gets to 65°C already. I haven't done much tweaking yet, since my system did not like the new BIOS and got instable @4.5GHz, but now with the older BIOS it works again (downgraded 2 days ago).
and again: the HIGH LLC setting is too weird for me, most of the time it overvolts to 1.28V (enough for 4.5GHz), but in some situations, it goes up to 1.32V, almost enough for 4.6, but still not enough for 4.6, since it wont stay at 1.32 but fall back to 1.280. Normal fluctuations on my board are +-0.024V under heavy load, but with heavy LLC its up to +-0.06V. I'd rater use the offset.

My 24/7 Overclock involves the turbo states. The main multiplier and VCore stayed the same ([email protected]) but I upped the 4-core-turbo to 4.4GHz. Then I set up 2 powerschemes in windows, one where I set the max CPU speed to 95% (under advanced power options, not sure, how its called in english, I could set up a few pics if anyone is interested) and one where I set it to 100%. If I use the first one, the CPU does 3.5GHz, if I activate the second scheme it runs at the 4.4GHz turbo speed (I changed "balanced" to 95% and "high performance" to 100%). That way it runs at 800-3500MHz most of the time, and when I need extra power it runs at 4.4GHz (The CPU only activates turbo states, when the os calls for 100% CPU speed). This might not work with higher overclocks, but I like it this way.


----------



## acphydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I see all these people in here using less than 1.3v on their CPU. Does no one use 1.475v or so anymore? I know there was a revision to the 6700K but seems weird seeing such low voltages. My 6700K from launch came with a stock VID of 1.45v as did many others... I have been running it a whole year at 1.5v no issues and that is still under what Intel specifies as max safe volts for the CPU.


I use my computer for various activities and I don't like the thought of hitting close to 90C under max stress at around 1.38v. To me I don't think the bump from 4400mhz to 4500mhz is worth the extra heat produced by the additional .08v required to stabilize me there.

The reality of it is, my system will rarely ever see that kind of load but I like the peace of mind knowing that if it does it won't be over 80C or so.

If I had better cooling I'd probably be okay with it, but I'm sure 4400mhz will meet my needs just fine. I also had a conservative overclock on my 2500k at [email protected] for 5 years and it's still going strong. The only thing that bugs me is seeing 4400mhz on this 6600k as compared to the 4500mhz I was seeing, but I'm sure the IPC improvements trump that 100mhz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acphydro*
> 
> Question about adaptive voltage
> 
> I found my 6600k needs around 1.3 vcore to be completely stable for tough tests at 4400mhz so I decided to set the adaptive voltage at 1.3v with a + .005 offset to give it some tolerance. Stressing failed so I raised the offset by .005. So on my Asus Z170-AR I've raised my adaptive voltage to 1.30 with a positive offset voltage of .010 and so far passing for 8.5 hours via P95 26.6 blend using LLC level 2.. It did OCCT AVX enabled linpacks fine for an hour before I stopped it.
> 
> Both HWinfo and HWmonitor show VID as 1.314 with a max VID of 1.335 and Vcore at 1.248 to 1.264 maxing at 1.280. So my question is: Does setting the adaptive voltage to 1.3 effectively locks the VID at 1.3 but if the CPU requests only 1.248 it only receives that amount?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered, but, I wanted to make sure I understood correctly what was happening when using adaptive voltage.


VID will vary on all cpus according to frequency and load (that's the hardcoded VID stack). When you use a manual voltage the VID is overridden (manual = override). when using dynamic voltage (adaptive or offset) the Turbo voltage is only applied when a turbo multiplier is loaded, otherwise the VID line determines the requested voltage. (no adaptive "override" of the VID request). For many z170 riugs, adding a low offset while running adaptive seems to control the peak voltage applied .. but on the 3 z170 rigs here (M8E, M8I and MOCF) neither has needed an offse to "tame" adaptive on several CPUs. So the need is pretty empirical. If your settings are working well and tempos are reasonable - good to go.
A work of caution tho... long torture seesions at very high current loads (like p95 AVX/FMA3 etc) degrade the part - without any doubt - it is the current demand for the work load, not the voltage the current is delivered at... so, best to avoid extensive stability testing that do not reflect the intended use. p95 costs most skylake chips 200MHz in OC solely due to thermal effects, not a logic failure of the applied frequency-voltage. Lastly, most folks do not stability test their ram at the same level: a bad core OC causes a 101, or 124 or hang... bad ram corrupts the OS install over time and does so without any warning signs. my








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Id keep them around 1.35v. I see some guides saying that to really push RAM speed they use up to 1.45v VCCIO, but my board wont even let me set that high


erm.. what guides are you reading that have CPU VCCIO at 1.45V???


----------



## acphydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VID will vary on all cpus according to frequency and load (that's the hardcoded VID stack). When you use a manual voltage the VID is overridden (manual = override). when using dynamic voltage (adaptive or offset) the Turbo voltage is only applied when a turbo multiplier is loaded, otherwise the VID line determines the requested voltage. (no adaptive "override" of the VID request). For many z170 riugs, adding a low offset while running adaptive seems to control the peak voltage applied .. but on the 3 z170 rigs here (M8E, M8I and MOCF) neither has needed an offse to "tame" adaptive on several CPUs. So the need is pretty empirical. If your settings are working well and tempos are reasonable - good to go.
> A work of caution tho... long torture seesions at very high current loads (like p95 AVX/FMA3 etc) degrade the part - without any doubt - it is the current demand for the work load, not the voltage the current is delivered at... so, best to avoid extensive stability testing that do not reflect the intended use. p95 costs most skylake chips 200MHz in OC solely due to thermal effects, not a logic failure of the applied frequency-voltage. Lastly, most folks do not stability test their ram at the same level: a bad core OC causes a 101, or 124 or hang... bad ram corrupts the OS install over time and does so without any warning signs. my


That does indeed provide a much better insight so many thanks for that. I was just worried that it shows my max VID at 1.335 when the max Vcore was 1.28 although turbo voltage is set at 1.3 +0.010 adaptive. All appears stable either way with max temps around 77C under max stress, low 60s with a more real life load and Vcore isn't skyrocketing. I'll just settle for the 4400mhz here at these settings then, thanks.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> Yeah, 150 is a little less than i want =)
> 
> I can launch over reboot up to 170 bclk and 1,49 vcore. Not stable, but at least it can be done.
> On 164, 167 bclk i can run tests and play games, works fine.
> I even removed OC from memory since got some errors just recently.
> 
> Actually, this memory is very capricious, i cant start with lower then 1800 mhz and higher than 2400 even with high dram voltage.
> 
> You said about adding more vccio/vccsa. How much i can add? Guides say 1,35 is maximum for safety


800MHz, or even 1GHz FCLK if u're lucky, should be fine for suck BCLK.
However from my self experience I don't think BCLK are overclocking-optimized at the moment (for this Z170-D3H at least). My 6600K ~4.8GHz overclock settings which are stable at ~102.1 BCLK easily BSODed at 115 BCLK.

As for 1.35/1.45v figures I'm sure it's just referring to DRAM voltage. Typical max safe values for VCCIO/VCCSA are stated at ~1.25V, and 1.35V for DRAM.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> 800MHz, or even 1GHz FCLK if u're lucky, should be fine for suck BCLK.
> However from my self experience I don't think BCLK are overclocking-optimized at the moment (for this Z170-D3H at least). My 6600K ~4.8GHz overclock settings which are stable at ~102.1 BCLK easily BSODed at 115 BCLK.
> 
> As for 1.35/1.45v figures I'm sure it's just referring to DRAM voltage. Typical max safe values for VCCIO/VCCSA are stated at ~1.25V, and 1.35V for DRAM.


My MB lets me set only 1.3 both vccia and vccio. And both this settings on max dont help to boot normally.
And i still cant write replies to you, can stay running computer for whole night to donwload and install games, can play that games. Only can not boot normally, without rituals

Made new screenshots of my settings:
http://prnt.sc/cj37ac
http://prnt.sc/cj380l
http://prnt.sc/cj38yp
http://prnt.sc/cj38k2
and cpu z http://prnt.sc/cj3c6s


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> My MB lets me set only 1.3 both vccia and vccio. And both this settings on max dont help to boot normally.
> And i still cant write replies to you, can stay running computer for whole night to donwload and install games, can play that games. Only can not boot normally, without rituals
> 
> Made new screenshots of my settings:
> http://prnt.sc/cj37ac
> http://prnt.sc/cj380l
> http://prnt.sc/cj38yp
> http://prnt.sc/cj38k2
> and cpu z http://prnt.sc/cj3c6s


VCCIO/VCCSA shouldn't help. unless you overclocked RAM.
Base on my scenario with same MB I believe it's just the issue of MB itself. Although I also once got unstable boost with too tight tRFC / CR timings for RAM.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> VCCIO/VCCSA shouldn't help. unless you overclocked RAM.
> Base on my scenario with same MB I believe it's just the issue of MB itself. Although I also once got unstable boot with too tight tRFC / CR timings for RAM.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've been running about 1.45V on all my Skylake builds since launch, you're not the only one. A lot of people just have an uncanny fear of voltage, even stock voltage.


More like a fear of temps. Not into hitting 80° in games for an extra 100mhz when I could be hitting 60s with 100mhz less lol.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> My MB lets me set only 1.3 both vccia and vccio. And both this settings on max dont help to boot normally.
> And i still cant write replies to you, can stay running computer for whole night to donwload and install games, can play that games. Only can not boot normally, without rituals
> 
> Made new screenshots of my settings:
> http://prnt.sc/cj37ac
> http://prnt.sc/cj380l
> http://prnt.sc/cj38yp
> http://prnt.sc/cj38k2
> and cpu z http://prnt.sc/cj3c6s


Reseat ur memory. Mine bsod n kept asking for more vccsa (that's the bsod code it was giving me on a stable overclock) after changing around wiring. Guessing I bumped the ram or pushing hard on the 24 pin to get it seated screwed something up. Reseated and was stable again.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> More like a fear of temps. Not into hitting 80° in games for an extra 100mhz when I could be hitting 60s with 100mhz less lol.


That's true, forgot about that. I sit in the upper 40s, low 50s while gaming at 1.45V, I haven't tried a non-delidded Skylake.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's true, forgot about that. I sit in the upper 40s, low 50s while gaming at 1.45V, I haven't tried a non-delidded Skylake.


Ya ur delidded. So u prob get about the same temps as a non delidded at 1.35v lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My chip can do 4.5 @ 1.280v and 4.6 @ 1.370v LLC LVL 6


So jealous of the ASUS/Asrock LLC options... Normal and high only for gigabyte, I never really got why the limited settings. Anyways normal is like ****ty... And high is no droop but no overshoot as far as I can see. So not so bad since I am not using an oscilloscope to find the overshoot lol. Like the guy in the matrix eating steak... Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Risley

So do people typically turn off XMP when first trying to overclock? I have it off right now and Im trying to see if I'm stable at 4.7 Ghz with Vcore 1.3 with 0.04 offset LLC4. So far Prime95 has been cooking for about 30 minutes with no errors. I tried lower voltage with XMP on and was getting errors in the program. I guess Im asking why turn it off since it seems like youll have extra work to do if you find your "stable" only to turn it back on and find out you're really not.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ya ur delidded. So u prob get about the same temps as a non delidded at 1.35v lol.


You should think about delidding if it is eating at your conscience to not have the great temps. The black stallion in you is just waiting for the gates of his stable to open and take off! I delidded a bunch of times, nerve racking but in the end, I am SO glad I did it. Now if I failed, I didn't have a penny to my name to replace it. Try that pressure on for size and do it for ivy, devil's canyon, and skylake lol. Luckily I can always downgrade since all three systems are still functional and I hate EBAY and online sales so damn much that everything just sits on my shelf like a museum.... But think about it, with all those delid tools out now it is baby stuff to pop a top. You can do it!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So jealous of the ASUS/Asrock LLC options... Normal and high only for gigabyte, I never really got why the limited settings. Anyways normal is like ****ty... And high is no droop but no overshoot as far as I can see. So not so bad since I am not using an oscilloscope to find the overshoot lol. Like the guy in the matrix eating steak... Ignorance is bliss.


On my msi board u don't even change the setting it just has auto or on basically. It works perfect on manual adaptive or offset. Exactly like it should with the right setting on an Asus board. At least for what most people shoot for. Traditionally I shoot for a slight lower vcore under stress test load voltage vs just full clock gaming load. Slightly lower voltage during stress test vs gaming load basically guarantees if an hour of OCCT and 8 hours of x264 pass you will never have an issue in Windows.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risley*
> 
> So do people typically turn off XMP when first trying to overclock? I have it off right now and Im trying to see if I'm stable at 4.7 Ghz with Vcore 1.3 with 0.04 offset LLC4. So far Prime95 has been cooking for about 30 minutes with no errors. I tried lower voltage with XMP on and was getting errors in the program. I guess Im asking why turn it off since it seems like youll have extra work to do if you find your "stable" only to turn it back on and find out you're really not.


No because once u find a stable voltage for ur cpu with the ram out of the equation ur usually good on the cpu side then u turn xmp on and tweak the vccsa and vccio to get it stable.


----------



## Risley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> No because once u find a stable voltage for ur cpu with the ram out of the equation ur usually good on the cpu side then u turn xmp on and tweak the vccsa and vccio to get it stable.


what is vccsa and vccio? I've never played around with those features.

Also, when would you consider being stable? I'm running prime95 right now for about an hour and seem ok. Just wondering if its more telling for an hour of prime95 being ok versus aida64, which Ive never used and so many people here seem to comment on.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You should think about delidding if it is eating at your conscience to not have the great temps. The black stallion in you is just waiting for the gates of his stable to open and take off! I delidded a bunch of times, nerve racking but in the end, I am SO glad I did it. Now if I failed, I didn't have a penny to my name to replace it. Try that pressure on for size and do it for ivy, devil's canyon, and skylake lol. Luckily I can always downgrade since all three systems are still functional and I hate EBAY and online sales so damn much that everything just sits on my shelf like a museum.... But think about it, with all those delid tools out now it is baby stuff to pop a top. You can do it!


I've delidded multiple ivy and haswell. Its pointless really. I set my personal overclocking limits for Intel platform at 90° absolute crazy maximum or 1.4v. Every chip I've delidded only gained me 100mhz because it was already a loss of the lottery in the first place. Like ivy for example. Around 1.28v on air you hit my temp limit and when you have it delidded max you can run is 1.38v or so on air. If a chip only does 4.4ghz at 1.28v it's a crap bin and will likely need hell of a lot of voltage to go even 100mhz more. The absolute best gains I've got from delisting was 200mhz with same temps and way more voltage vs the chip with stock ihs tim.

This is even more pointless on skylake. I'm at 1.36v 4.6ghz. Max temp is low 80s in OCCT and low 70s in x264. I don't break mid 60s on air while gaming. My chip isn't that great and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v. So why would I delid. I'd probably be around 1.41-1.43v for 4.7ghz if I delidded. That barely any gain and I'm over my voltage cap. N that's if 4.6ghz isn't my wall. If it is I could need WAY more voltage for 4.7ghz n I'd of gone on a completely pointless venture. N as we all know every chip has that wall somewhere.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risley*
> 
> what is vccsa and vccio? I've never played around with those features.
> 
> Also, when would you consider being stable? I'm running prime95 right now for about an hour and seem ok. Just wondering if its more telling for an hour of prime95 being ok versus aida64, which Ive never used and so many people here seem to comment on.


1 hour OCCT with linpack enabled and use all virtual cores if its an i7, then 4 hours prime95 blend test v27.9, then 8 hours custom x264 from this thread set to 16 threads and normal priority. This is my go to for 100% stability. Some say its a bit overkill but it pretty much guarantees stability on cpu. Ram becomes another story of stability testing lol.


----------



## Risley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> 1 hour OCCT with linpack enabled and use all virtual cores if its an i7, then 4 hours prime95 blend test v27.9, then 8 hours custom x264 from this thread set to 16 threads and normal priority. This is my go to for 100% stability. Some say its a bit overkill but it pretty much guarantees stability on cpu. Ram becomes another story of stability testing lol.


That does seem extreme. I wanna say I tried installing OCCT and ran into issue with Windows 10. Never used x264 but Ill see what itll do.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risley*
> 
> That does seem extreme. I wanna say I tried installing OCCT and ran into issue with Windows 10. Never used x264 but Ill see what itll do.


U shouldn't have to install it u just run it. Did u download latest version from link in this thread. I'm on 10 and no issues at all. X264 is like the end test. A replacement for OCCT is Intel burntest set to maximum ram for at least 10 runs with 16gb of ram (Run length changes with amount of ram). The Intel burntest and OCCT are just because they find instability quicker most of the time. So it makes your job faster. The prime95 is my overkill for stability. X264 for 8 hours plus 1 hour OCCT with the setting I said is very stable I've never had an issue using just those 2 on skylake.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I've delidded multiple ivy and haswell. Its pointless really. I set my personal overclocking limits for Intel platform at 90° absolute crazy maximum or 1.4v. Every chip I've delidded only gained me 100mhz because it was already a loss of the lottery in the first place. Like ivy for example. Around 1.28v on air you hit my temp limit and when you have it delidded max you can run is 1.38v or so on air. If a chip only does 4.4ghz at 1.28v it's a crap bin and will likely need hell of a lot of voltage to go even 100mhz more. The absolute best gains I've got from delisting was 200mhz with same temps and way more voltage vs the chip with stock ihs tim.
> 
> This is even more pointless on skylake. I'm at 1.36v 4.6ghz. Max temp is low 80s in OCCT and low 70s in x264. I don't break mid 60s on air while gaming. My chip isn't that great and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v. So why would I delid. I'd probably be around 1.41-1.43v for 4.7ghz if I delidded. That barely any gain and I'm over my voltage cap. N that's if 4.6ghz isn't my wall. If it is I could need WAY more voltage for 4.7ghz n I'd of gone on a completely pointless venture. N as we all know every chip has that wall somewhere.


Yes true, a voltage wall is a voltage wall, however a temperature wall is a temperature wall. You know this I don't have to explain it to you, my ivy if I remember could do 4.6 at 1.15v so before delidding temp wall was at 1.28v and 4.7 but after delidding it ran for years at 1.48v at 5.0GHz. My Devils Canyon was voltage limited, after delidding the best I could get is 4.8GHz. Now my Skylake is delidded too and runs at 1.5v (software, same as bios) at 4.9GHz for about... I dunno... a long time. I bought it at release and delidded it in the first week. So it all depends on your chip. Unlucky is unlucky. No need to delid then.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I've delidded multiple ivy and haswell. Its pointless really. I set my personal overclocking limits for Intel platform at 90° absolute crazy maximum or 1.4v.
> ...
> This is even more pointless on skylake. I'm at 1.36v 4.6ghz. Max temp is low 80s in OCCT and low 70s in x264. I don't break mid 60s on air while gaming. My chip isn't that great and I'm not willing to go over 1.4v. So why would I delid. I'd probably be around 1.41-1.43v for 4.7ghz if I delidded. That barely any gain and I'm over my voltage cap.


Why do you set a static voltage limit for yourself that lasts between generations? Why not base it off of what Intel says the voltage characteristics are for your processor? Just seems weird that you would consider 1.4v safe on Haswell but you wouldn't feel confident going higher on the much better built Skylakes.
You should read the study Intel published on their 14nm node for Skylake, it is quite informative and shows just how drastically the 14nm node can handle voltage compared to the sucky 22nm node: http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7112692/authors


----------



## JJBY

Just getting a new build soon and I plan on hitting atleast 5ghz on my 6700k on a 360mm seperate water cooling loop. I am on here researching what I need to know (its been a while since i've done serious overclocking) and I was hoping to get some opinions from all you more experienced overclockers.









I only need my cpu to last about 2 years (if that), so would a max voltage limit of 1.45V (given acceptable temps of course) be a good limit? (yes I know this is pushing it but as long as only the cpu gets damaged I can just get another one....)

Any pointers?

I will keep combing over the guide and sites for more information to get the absolute most out of my cpu for 24/7 use


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Reseat ur memory. Mine bsod n kept asking for more vccsa (that's the bsod code it was giving me on a stable overclock) after changing around wiring. Guessing I bumped the ram or pushing hard on the 24 pin to get it seated screwed something up. Reseated and was stable again.


lol, thanks!
Looked inside case and found cpu power cable partly detached, 4 of 8 pins went off.
Fixed that, and got no more crashes in tests on same voltage ^^

But anyway, that did not help to boot normally on cold


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Why do you set a static voltage limit for yourself that lasts between generations? Why not base it off of what Intel says the voltage characteristics are for your processor? Just seems weird that you would consider 1.4v safe on Haswell but you wouldn't feel confident going higher on the much better built Skylakes.
> You should read the study Intel published on their 14nm node for Skylake, it is quite informative and shows just how drastically the 14nm node can handle voltage compared to the sucky 22nm node: http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7112692/authors


From what I remember 1.52v was the Intel spec on every gen was it not. N there's no clear number really. Skylake does have the most ridiculous stock voltage I've ever seen tho. At least in my cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> From what I remember 1.52v was the Intel spec on every gen was it not. N there's no clear number really. Skylake does have the most ridiculous stock voltage I've ever seen tho. At least in my cpu.


no it's not. and that limit requires that all other voltage conditions are satisfied. , HWE and BWE really have no published vcore limit, vccin does. Rather than voltage (which is pretty meaningless unless work is being done, it is the % of TDP (or current load) and temperature that affects durability. Best to stay within 2x the published TDP regardless of voltage and 80% or less of the ProcHot temp.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no it's not. and that limit requires that all other voltage conditions are satisfied. , HWE and BWE really have no published vcore limit, vccin does. Rather than voltage (which is pretty meaningless unless work is being done, it is the % of TDP (or current load) and temperature that affects durability. Best to stay within 2x the published TDP regardless of voltage and 80% or less of the ProcHot temp.


Ya I should of worded in differently. I know that is just a number people throw around because it showed up in a spec sheet somewhere at some point.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Just getting a new build soon and I plan on hitting atleast 5ghz on my 6700k on a 360mm seperate water cooling loop. I am on here researching what I need to know (its been a while since i've done serious overclocking) and I was hoping to get some opinions from all you more experienced overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only need my cpu to last about 2 years (if that), so would a max voltage limit of 1.45V (given acceptable temps of course) be a good limit? (yes I know this is pushing it but as long as only the cpu gets damaged I can just get another one....)
> 
> Any pointers?
> 
> I will keep combing over the guide and sites for more information to get the absolute most out of my cpu for 24/7 use


You can't plan on hitting 5GHz. You're going to be limited by the silicon lottery on what your chip allows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ya I should of worded in differently. I know that is just a number people throw around because it showed up in a spec sheet somewhere at some point.


you are not wrong re: skylake. It is 1.52V vcore max according to the product datasheet... just not across generations.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are not wrong re: skylake. It is *1.52V vcore* max according to the product datasheet


Until irreversible damage occurs.

Then there are also lower numbers where temporal lack of functionality does occur. And between them there are voltages where using for longer than 15 second occurs irreversible damage. Intel is still not exactly sure about these other numbers.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You can't plan on hitting 5GHz. You're going to be limited by the silicon lottery on what your chip allows.


I guess I better order some back up chips then. I thought these chips were pretty good overclockers on average no?


----------



## josephimports

Username: josephimports
CPU Model: G4400
Base Clock: 146
Core Multiplier: 33
Core Frequency: 4818
Cache Frequency: 4818
Vcore in UEFI: 1.470V
Vcore: 1.467V
FCLK: 1168MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded. Logisys MC6002GS push pull
Stability Test: Occt 4.4.2 1HR

Batch Number: X550C043 Vietnam
Ram Speed: 2724MHz 16-17-17-36 1T
Ram Voltage: 1.25V
Motherboard: Asrock OC Formula
LLC Setting: LLC 1
Misc Comments:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tps3443

Hey everyone! Need help ASAP. I just delided my Silicon lottery 4.8Ghz i5 6600K.

It was very easy, and straight forward.

I have not reinstalled the CPU yet, but can I run it with NO LID?

it seems like it would run cooler this way.

I'm waiting for best options, so I can reinstall my now delided 6600K. And BTW, it was super easy! Use a new razor, and it comes right off without damages or scratches on anything!

I'm ready for lower temps, I'm hitting 94C at 4.8Ghz 1.424V. It is stable, but after so many loops of INTEL BURN TEST, it will eventually throttle and that is not good.. The is what made me DELID, and all the success stories! I think I will be able to push 4.91Ghz now!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Hey everyone! Need help ASAP. I just delided my Silicon lottery 4.8Ghz i5 6600K.
> 
> It was very easy, and straight forward.
> 
> I have not reinstalled the CPU yet, but can I run it with NO LID?
> 
> it seems like it would run cooler this way.
> 
> I'm waiting for best options, so I can reinstall my now delided 6600K. And BTW, it was super easy! Use a new razor, and it comes right off without damages or scratches on anything!
> 
> I'm ready for lower temps, I'm hitting 94C at 4.8Ghz 1.424V. It is stable, but after so many loops of INTEL BURN TEST, it will eventually throttle and that is not good.. The is what made me DELID, and all the success stories! I think I will be able to push 4.91Ghz now!


i think it is possible but you may want to run one of those delid spacer so that it doesn't fully squish the silicon.

http://overclock3d.net/news/cpu_mainboard/aqua_computer_spacer_for_delided_skylake_cpus/1

or just be carfull not to over tighten the cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Until irreversible damage occurs.
> 
> Then there are also lower numbers where temporal lack of functionality does occur. And between them there are voltages where using for longer than 15 second occurs irreversible damage. Intel is still not exactly sure about these other numbers.


huh? anyway - the spec sheet for skylake list 1.52V in the electrical spec section. not sure what data you used to draw that opinion from.


----------



## tps3443

Ok, so I just DELIDED my 6600K, I polished the LID to a near mirror like finish on the bottom, and top. I cleaned the die all of the old thermal TIM off if the DIE, and my water block base plate was also polished to a mirror like finish. I installed new AS5, on the LID for the DIE, and some AS5 for the water block to LID contact.

My TEMPS ARE SUPER HOTT!!!! I hit 100C in less then half a second. Something is wrong... I have redone the Lid and thermal paste (3) times now. And I am getting the same SUPER HOT temps. What is going on here? Ive done something wrong, and I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I just DELIDED my 6600K, I polished the LID to a near mirror like finish on the bottom, and top. I cleaned the die all of the old thermal TIM off if the DIE, and my water block base plate was also polished to a mirror like finish. I installed new AS5, on the LID for the DIE, and some AS5 for the water block to LID contact.
> 
> My TEMPS ARE SUPER HOTT!!!! I hit 100C in less then half a second. Something is wrong... I have redone the Lid and thermal paste (3) times now. And I am getting the same SUPER HOT temps. What is going on here? Ive done something wrong, and I'm not sure what to do.


I think AS5 always required "burn-in" time for best results but I'm thinking the IHS is not making contact with the die. How are you re-attaching the IHS to the package? How much materieal do you think you took off the die-side of the IHS?


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I think AS5 always required "burn-in" time for best results but I'm thinking the IHS is not making contact with the die. How are you re-attaching the IHS to the package?


I did not reattach it. I just put new thermal paste on the DIE, I then installed the LID back on the CPU/DIE, and put AS5 on the LID and installed the waterblock. Idle temps are about 48-52C at only 1.380 Volts.

I did not GLUE the LID back on. But, I made sure it was nice and flat before clamping down the socket lever. It deffinetly looks level, and even. Although, it must not be...

Ive redone everything (3) times now. I am going to have to take it down again, and see what is going on.

I would like to try and run it with no LID. But, the CPU is to LOW! It is so low that the water block wouldn't even make contact with the DIE.


----------



## bobfig

From what i seen you may need to take off the stock intel clap stuff and caferly mount the waterblock on. Also AS5 isnt that good of a tim this day and age. Normally people use coolabratoy pro under the heat spreader.


----------



## Arctucas

Just wondering if the list is going to be updated?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I just DELIDED my 6600K, I polished the LID to a near mirror like finish on the bottom, and top. I cleaned the die all of the old thermal TIM off if the DIE, and my water block base plate was also polished to a mirror like finish. I installed new AS5, on the LID for the DIE, and some AS5 for the water block to LID contact.
> 
> My TEMPS ARE SUPER HOTT!!!! I hit 100C in less then half a second. Something is wrong... I have redone the Lid and thermal paste (3) times now. And I am getting the same SUPER HOT temps. What is going on here? Ive done something wrong, and I'm not sure what to do.


Although you did not specifically mention it, I presume you also removed all the OEM sealant from the IHS and PCB?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I just DELIDED my 6600K, I polished the LID to a near mirror like finish on the bottom, and top. I cleaned the die all of the old thermal TIM off if the DIE, and my water block base plate was also polished to a mirror like finish. I installed new AS5, on the LID for the DIE, and some AS5 for the water block to LID contact.
> 
> My TEMPS ARE SUPER HOTT!!!! I hit 100C in less then half a second. Something is wrong... I have redone the Lid and thermal paste (3) times now. And I am getting the same SUPER HOT temps. What is going on here? Ive done something wrong, and I'm not sure what to do.


why would you use a marginal tim like AS5 on the Die??? Either use a liquid metal or don't delid. If you do not want to use an LM TIM, then at least use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or Gelid Extreme (neither are even close to CLP or CLU)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I guess I better order some back up chips then. I thought these chips were pretty good overclockers on average no?


4.7 seems to be the average. 4.9 is in the top 2% according to siliconlottery.com
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Ok, so I just DELIDED my 6600K, I polished the LID to a near mirror like finish on the bottom, and top. I cleaned the die all of the old thermal TIM off if the DIE, and my water block base plate was also polished to a mirror like finish. I installed new AS5, on the LID for the DIE, and some AS5 for the water block to LID contact.
> 
> My TEMPS ARE SUPER HOTT!!!! I hit 100C in less then half a second. Something is wrong... I have redone the Lid and thermal paste (3) times now. And I am getting the same SUPER HOT temps. What is going on here? Ive done something wrong, and I'm not sure what to do.


You didn't polish the underside of the IHS too much did you? You might have made a gap between the bottom and the die. Otherwise it's probably AS5 not living up to the task, try some CLU or conductaunt.


----------



## tps3443

I polished it with tooth paste until I was able to get a nice finish on the top and underside of the LID. I took it off again and used a basic white thermal grease. My temps have now stepped in to the 54C idle territory. I rushed in to this to quick, and did not come prepared it seems.

I cleaned off all of the glue on the PCB of the CPU. You can only see a very faint coloration of where it use to be. But nothing three dimensional is left behind.

It seems as if, my temps would still be the same or only a little worse if I did not use the proper thermal gel.

What should I use? I am going to tear it down again in a few minutes after you guys reply. Any kind of home remedies? Or something I can pick up at Walmart? Or hardware store?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I polished it with tooth paste until I was able to get a nice finish on the top and underside of the LID. I took it off again and used a basic white thermal grease. My temps have now stepped in to the 54C idle territory. I rushed in to this to quick, and did not come prepared it seems.
> 
> I cleaned off all of the glue on the PCB of the CPU. You can only see a very faint coloration of where it use to be. But nothing three dimensional is left behind.
> 
> It seems as if, my temps would still be the same or only a little worse if I did not use the proper thermal gel.
> 
> What should I use? I am going to tear it down again in a few minutes after you guys reply. Any kind of home remedies? Or something I can pick up at Walmart? Or hardware store?


order this https://smile.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B0039RY3MM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474245761&sr=8-1&keywords=coolabratory


----------



## tps3443

OK so Ive ordered the liquid metal. Do I only use this on my TIM? what should I use for my waterblock?

And, should I reseal the lid back on?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OK so Ive ordered the liquid metal. Do I only use this on my TIM? what should I use for my waterblock?
> 
> And, should I reseal the lid back on?


i lost the video i liked when i was looking for how it was done but what the guy did was delid and clean everything up, used some plain scotch tape and taped up the area around the cpu die and where the die meets the underside of the heat spreader. then he applied the coollabratory tim in a nice thin even coat. once done peel off the tape and place the cpu in the socket and the heat spreader on top. if you want you can use some "gel" super glue on the corners of the heat spreader to hold it in place.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OK so Ive ordered the liquid metal. Do I only use this on my TIM? what should I use for my waterblock?
> 
> And, should I reseal the lid back on?


CLU is fantastic, use it between the die and integragted heatspreader (ihs)
On top of the ihs in between the waterblock the AS5 is fine for now, but I recommend Thrmal Grizzy Hydronaut or Gelid Extreme when watercooling
Polishing really doesn't help for me but I assume it's because I use Single Stae Phasechange and LN2 so I scuff up the underside of ihs for better grip so when it freezes it doesn't crack and seperate from die

Couple decent vids, I also can't find my fav guide on YouTube. I know it was on delidding thread here at OCN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npx5NBHSfM8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXs0I5kuoX4


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> OK so Ive ordered the liquid metal. Do I only use this on my TIM? what should I use for my waterblock?
> 
> And, should I reseal the lid back on?


there is a reason to apply some bonding agent to reseal the IHS back onto the pCB... without a sealant, the IHS can break the DIE (and then you are SOL). I use Loctite 587 Blue silicone, but any Black silicone sealant will do and look OEM. Only use CLU on the die. It is a liq metal and is conductive, be sure to use VERY little and not to "splash" it around. With clu, a mirror thin film is all that's needed, and excess can squeeze out and potentially kill the chip. IHS to cooling block: use AS5 or one of the newer TIMs as others have recommended.


----------



## Raghar

Actually you should protect the rest of the CPU before applying CLU. I remember a person who applied some kind of protection against shot circuit before applying CLU.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually you should protect the rest of the CPU before applying CLU. I remember a person who applied some kind of protection against shot circuit before applying CLU.


mmhmm i remember that too but that was mostly because the older models before skylake had a lot of resisters and caps under there and was easier to short circuit. skylake on the other had has minimal stuff there but still need to keep that in mind.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why would you use a marginal tim like AS5 on the Die??? Either use a liquid metal or don't delid. If you do not want to use an LM TIM, then at least use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut or Gelid Extreme (neither are even close to CLP or CLU)


As5 might be 1° worse then the best non metal based tim around. The real worry is that as5 is conductive. BIG no no for between die n ihs. Clu also is but if u r careful it will be fine as it goes hard quickly.


----------



## tps3443

My CPU is dead now lol! I'm upset. I turned on my system, and it power cycled.. Then I turned it on again, and nothing! No power at all. I believe this is a DEAD CPU.what a shame.

I flashed the BIOS, took CPU out, reinstalled. Nada! Nothing. No power, just dead...

I didn't over heat it,

It's a sad day. It had a good run! And it was a strong chip. It beat the hell out of it with suicide runs of 5.1 GHz and daily running of 4.9 in the 90's with 100% loads encoding in Adobe premier Pro.

Now, I need the another one. It was bottlenecking my GTX1080 anyways.. So..


----------



## Radnad

So for anyone who is overclocking non-K with disabled temp how are you monitoring CPU temp?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Actually you should protect the rest of the CPU before applying CLU. I remember a person who applied some kind of protection against shot circuit before applying CLU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> mmhmm i remember that too but that was mostly because the older models before skylake had a lot of resisters and caps under there and was easier to short circuit. skylake on the other had has minimal stuff there but still need to keep that in mind.


Nail polish over the resistors on mainstream haswell


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> My CPU is dead now lol! I'm upset. I turned on my system, and it power cycled.. Then I turned it on again, and nothing! No power at all. I believe this is a DEAD CPU.what a shame.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS, took CPU out, reinstalled. Nada! Nothing. No power, just dead...
> 
> I didn't over heat it,
> 
> It's a sad day. It had a good run! And it was a strong chip. It beat the hell out of it with suicide runs of 5.1 GHz and daily running of 4.9 in the 90's with 100% loads encoding in Adobe premier Pro.
> 
> Now, I need the another one. It was bottlenecking my GTX1080 anyways.. So..


Lol it was not bottlenecking your 1080. If ur lucky take it apart and clean all the thermal paste and redo it. Maybe it's just grounding out somewhere. You likely killed it tho. Sux.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This
> there is a reason to apply some bonding agent to reseal the IHS back onto the pCB... without a sealant, the IHS can break the DIE (and then you are SOL). I use Loctite 587 Blue silicone, but any Black silicone sealant will do and look OEM. Only use CLU on the die. It is a liq metal and is conductive, be sure to use VERY little and not to "splash" it around. With clu, a mirror thin film is all that's needed, and excess can squeeze out and potentially kill the chip. IHS to cooling block: use AS5 or one of the newer TIMs as others have recommended.


The liquid metal materials also tend to suffer from run out in vertical applications. Would only use that if the motherboard installation is horizontal (flat).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The liquid metal materials also tend to suffer from run out in vertical applications. Would only use that if the motherboard installation is horizontal (flat).


I have never experienced that and i have delidded more than 10 cpu's since ivy bridge, as long as you put a thin layer it will stay where it is. Im just curious have you experienced this run out yourself? If so i can almost guarantee you put too much.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I have never experienced that and i have delidded more than 10 cpu's since ivy bridge, as long as you put a thin layer it will stay where it is. Im just curious have you experienced this run out yourself? If so i can almost guarantee you put too much.


Yep, and just enough to cover the die. Ends up with hot spots after a while.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, and just enough to cover the die. Ends up with hot spots after a while.


Interesting i have never experienced this although over time the LM does dry up but i have never noticed hot spots after 9 months temps stay the same even when the LM is completely dry.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Interesting i have never experienced this although over time the LM does dry up but i have never noticed hot spots after 9 months temps stay the same even when the LM is completely dry.


I have seen it on my own CPUs twice now. I don't use for the die in vertical applications as a result.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have seen it on my own CPUs twice now. I don't use for the die in vertical applications as a result.


CLP or CLU. I have always used CLP

When i apply clp to the die i like to tilt it back and forth and if you see the CLP moving / flowing you put too much.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> CLP or CLU. I have always used CLP
> 
> When i apply clp to the die i like to tilt it back and forth and if you see the CLP moving / flowing you put too much.


Tried both. It's not judgeable by a tilt test, it's the required IHS pressure and what that does to things over time when the install is vertical.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tried both. It's not judgeable by a tilt test, it's the required IHS pressure and what that does to things over time when the install is vertical.


I see what your saying and i think i may have had that happen.but with out the hot spots. after about 9 Months of use i pulled off my ihs and most of the clp was dried up except for a small spot that was still liguidy on the southern part of the die possibly from vertical mount but IDK. anyway i just re spread it and temps were the exact same as before.

It's not like it is falling off the die and getting all over the cpu substrate / pcb.... what ever its called


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It's not like it is falling off the die and getting all over the cpu substrate / pcb.... what ever its called


Yes, that's a separate issue to having hot spots.


----------



## watermanpc85

thanks for your help mate...sadly, I still not being able to tame down the damn overshoot, I just dont know why is it happening...

Also, now Ima bit scared about something...for some reason, since a few days, Im experiencing a weird behaviour of my system:

When I restart computer or even when I just turn it on after a while, the post takes longer than it should, and suddenly, the PC shuts down for a second and then turn on again inmediately after of which, I can ear the "beep" from the speaker and everything is ok. I entered in the bios, and noticed that everything was as I set it but RAM was reset







(default 2133 speed)...

I had it running with the XMP (1,25v, 2800 Mhz, 15-15-15-35-2t, gskill ram). At first, I though it was the XMP not being read correctly (because some times I noticed that when enabling it in the bios didnt report the correct values in the drop down menu) but the thing is that yesterday, I had this problem like 4/5 times







...and one of them I had XMP even DISABLED and EVERYTHING ON AUTO SETTINGS AND DEFAULT so...whats going on?????...even with that default config, after turning on the computer it inmediately shut down and then turn on again before the post, ***?¿?¿?

...the system NEVER has gave me a single problem when in windows, and all is working perfectly fine in benchmarks/games/etc (I have it for 3 weeks now)... its just when restarting windows/ turning on the computer and not always, but as I said, 4 times yesterday and a couple today when restarting/turning on the PC...

other settings are fine as I configured them so I dont think it could be a CMOS battery problem. Also, tried loading system defaults several times, but still having issues. Maybe reseating the ram into the banks??

I have not made any OC yet, just voltage fine tunning as its a bit high by default, but perfectly stable and the values I set in the bios for CPU voltage still there after the problem happens, so I dont think thats the culprit.

Any idea whats going on guys??

EDIT: I have just start the computer after a few minutes off and I see a "04" code in the debug led?¿?¿?¿? its not in the manual...***???...the system booted no issues and everything seems to be working perfectly...whats going on with my system???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> I honestly didn't change much. For 4.5GHz I deactivated the turbo states, set the main multiplier to 45 and either offset by +0.08V, or set the LLC to standard or set a fixed voltage of 1.28V. I haven't had the time to try out higher settings and the CPU gets to 65°C already. I haven't done much tweaking yet, since my system did not like the new BIOS and got instable @4.5GHz, but now with the older BIOS it works again (downgraded 2 days ago).
> and again: the HIGH LLC setting is too weird for me, most of the time it overvolts to 1.28V (enough for 4.5GHz), but in some situations, it goes up to 1.32V, almost enough for 4.6, but still not enough for 4.6, since it wont stay at 1.32 but fall back to 1.280. Normal fluctuations on my board are +-0.024V under heavy load, but with heavy LLC its up to +-0.06V. I'd rater use the offset.
> 
> My 24/7 Overclock involves the turbo states. The main multiplier and VCore stayed the same ([email protected]) but I upped the 4-core-turbo to 4.4GHz. Then I set up 2 powerschemes in windows, one where I set the max CPU speed to 95% (under advanced power options, not sure, how its called in english, I could set up a few pics if anyone is interested) and one where I set it to 100%. If I use the first one, the CPU does 3.5GHz, if I activate the second scheme it runs at the 4.4GHz turbo speed (I changed "balanced" to 95% and "high performance" to 100%). That way it runs at 800-3500MHz most of the time, and when I need extra power it runs at 4.4GHz (The CPU only activates turbo states, when the os calls for 100% CPU speed). This might not work with higher overclocks, but I like it this way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> As5 might be 1° worse then the best non metal based tim around. The real worry is that as5 is conductive. BIG no no for between die n ihs. Clu also is but if u r careful it will be fine as it goes hard quickly.


compared to gelid, TGK, PK-1 or 3, AS5 is much more than 1 degree higher (in some tests as much as 5 degrees depending on the quality of the mount, check out the old SkinnyLabs site from 2011 - last time a valid TIM test was done IMO). But AS5 on the die is not what was being recommended.. AS5 between the die and IHS is, well just stupid since it is no better than the TIM Intel uses. If you want to lower the core temperatures, use a liquid metal or don't delid.
Last time I used As5 was on a 775 socket (q9650). worked great back then.


----------



## Kain Zufall

@watermanpc85:
You have to google the debug led codes for your mainboard and look up what 04 means (I don't have a list, sorry), or maybe someone else here can post it. My system behaved oddly after flashing the BIOS, always came up with a RAM errors. Default settings didn*t help, only a cmos reset via jumper. Can't think of anything else except maybe trying to reseat the RAM, mine need very much pressure to get seated right, had some problems there at first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> So for anyone who is overclocking non-K with disabled temp how are you monitoring CPU temp?


you can only monitor package temp. Works fine and will usually be a few degrees hotter than the cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The liquid metal materials also tend to suffer from run out in vertical applications. Would only use that if the motherboard installation is horizontal (flat).


Blindly, I've only used it on horizontal mounts.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> compared to gelid, TGK, PK-1 or 3, AS5 is much more than 1 degree higher (in some tests as much as 5 degrees depending on the quality of the mount, check out the old SkinnyLabs site from 2011 - last time a valid TIM test was done IMO). But AS5 on the die is not what was being recommended.. AS5 between the die and IHS is, well just stupid since it is no better than the TIM Intel uses. If you want to lower the core temperatures, use a liquid metal or don't delid.
> Last time I used As5 was on a 775 socket (q9650). worked great back then.


Let's see a link. Last worthwhile review I saw of thermal paste showed mayonaise and white glue within 5-10° of best thermal paste lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Let's see a link. Last worthwhile review I saw of thermal paste showed mayonaise and white glue within 5-10° of best thermal paste lol.


ya just needed to google it.
http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/2/

more recent. http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> @watermanpc85:
> You have to google the debug led codes for your mainboard and look up what 04 means (I don't have a list, sorry), or maybe someone else here can post it. My system behaved oddly after flashing the BIOS, always came up with a RAM errors. Default settings didn*t help, only a cmos reset via jumper. Can't think of anything else except maybe trying to reseat the RAM, mine need very much pressure to get seated right, had some problems there at first.


thanks mate...I have already solved the code issue...its just due to the windows fast boot, and its working correctly...however, the auto reset of the bios is still there.

I have not performed a clear CMOS yet (nor after updating bios to F6), as I think its better to avoid it unless there is a real necessity (which maybe is my case)...

Btw, I have restart like 5 times now and no problems so far...it seems pretty random


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Reseat memory, check all connections, DEFINITELY do a cmos clear. I dont know why ur making a big deal out of something so simple...

I had issues after reorganizing my cable management could get in windows but got bsod under load and stuff on a 100% stable overclock prior to moving the cables around and reseating my memory solved it. Memory slots for ddr4 seam very flimsy and sensitive compared to most ddr3 boards I've seen.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Hello. I see some new people in this thread =)

Dont you mind if i repeat my question?

I'm trying to OC with bclk my i5 6400 on GA-Z170-D3H

I can get 4,5 ghz (167 bclk) with 1,38 vcore, 1,25 vccia, 1,25 vccio CPU Load LIne calibration High. 800 base fclk
Well, it runs pretty good, i'm still working on stability by raisin voltage a bit on every crash.

So i have boot problem. When i turn off pc in windows, i cant boot it again. I see endless looping reboot before POST ends, every couple of seconds.

I can reboot it. I can boot cold if remove power cable for a while.

Bad boot occurs when i raise bclk 151+. On 150 it boots perfectly, every time

Using F5c bios (as stasio on TweakTown advised. Tryed F5b, same problem)
Have Cougar PowerX 550w PSU and Kingston KVR 2133 cl15 ddr4

How to fix boot problem?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> Hello. I see some new people in this thread =)
> 
> Dont you mind if i repeat my question?
> I'm trying to OC with bclk my i5 6400 on GA-Z170-D3H
> I can get 4,5 ghz (167 bclk) with 1,38 vcore, 1,25 vccia, 1,25 vccio CPU Load LIne calibration High. 800 base fclk
> Well, it runs pretty good, i'm still working on stability by raisin voltage a bit on every crash.
> So i have boot problem. When i turn off pc in windows, i cant boot it again. I see endless looping reboot before POST ends, every couple of seconds.
> I can reboot it. I can boot cold if remove power cable for a while.
> Bad boot occurs when i raise bclk 151+. On 150 it boots perfectly, every time
> Using F5c bios (as stasio on TweakTown advised. Tryed F5b, same problem)
> Have Cougar PowerX 550w PSU and Kingston KVR 2133 cl15 ddr4
> How to fix boot problem?


if that board has a setting called "CPU StandBy Voltage" set this to 1.2V. It does not apply that when off, but does fix high bclk boot issues.


----------



## nhidog

Going to be getting into overclock Skylake soon, upgrading from 2500k 4.5G. Going to go for i5-6400 with MSI z170 Gaming M5. Since it's non K and runs at full speed all the time, what do the temperature look like with a cooler like evo 212?


----------



## neckfreak

Hi all,
Bought my hardware last year (11.11.2015) and since then i've been puzzled with inconsistencies along a long way to figure out a decent OC for my system.

GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0) / UEFI/BIOS tested from F5 to F8 including most betas
Corsair RAM DDR4 16GBKit (4x4) 2666MHZ Vengeance LPX BL (CMK16GX4M4A2666C15)
Intel CPU Core i7 6700K(1151/4.0GHz/8MB) (will update with batch numbers when i get to clean the water cooling loop again, probably next year).
WC kit: EKWB AIO kit, already deprecated. Used many different thermal pastes - nothing really good or bad in the long run.

The beginning: All plugged in, cooling functional - everything works, oc happens almost instantly with almost no effort on my side. Easy 4.6, low temps - below 60c. This setup worked really well until there was a UEFI update, which had microcode update and introduced the 1ghz FLCK option, which was unavailable to change, but it worked at 800mhz. Not sure if all these events are related, but somewhere at this point i started having issues with 4.6 and had to go to 4.5, because i did not like the temps and vcore.

The exposition: 4.5 worked really well for me for many months, more than 6, with minimal need to manually dabble in any settings. However at this point i had random RAM lockups, you can tell by the messed up OS, broken files, redundant performance and sudden driver issues, where no system update has been performed. At least i learned a lot about bit-by-bit backups. 4.5 OC became a chore to maintain.

The end: Currently i can achieve stability at higher clocks with massive vcore bumps for this CPU, but that's just a bad trade off for a 24/7 system - over 1.375 vcore in UEFI + long tests and handling RAM problems. 4.5 is manageable as i'll show in the pictures below.

Conclusion: Due to the nature of this CPU it performs exceptionally well out of the box, but degrades really fast. Since the 6700k is a collective of it's parts, many more options become apparent - options that break a stable OC over time.

The first major problem is the RAM voltage - my kit has 2 XMP profiles - 1 runs at 1.2v, second one at 1.35v. This is a major issue, since it seems that 6700k can not handle high ram voltage over time. As far as i know the DDR4 is supposed to run at 1.2, while i assume the 1.35 is simply a backwards compatibility option for mobos with DDR3 or mixed DDR 3+4 slots.

Second major issue: voltage control, heat and PSU. Yes - those 3 seem to be tightly connected. I was using (currently i'm using it again, after repairs) CM v1000 / 80 PLUS Gold. I started having issues on reboot, where the mobo was trying to post, lights up normally, then goes off again as if a bios reboot has been issued, which was not the case. I had to push the PSU power switch multiple times to start the whole system. Looked as if the mobo was either internally building up on too much power or the power was abruptly cut off by the mobo. Really weird situation. In the cases where i was able to boot normally i did some burn tests and during one of them core 1 got to 100 degrees in a matter of 2-3 seconds and i was already in mid-air like a ninja flying to the off switch. I'm not just complaining from a PSU here, i'm explaining that some funky behavior can be expected from a 6700k if there is a PSU problem. Point being - some OCs may fail due to "unclean" power, rather than bad settings or the "silicon lottery.

At this point i decided never to use 4.6 OC again. Until the past 4-5 days, that is. I started getting those weird RAM errors with some mild over clocks - 4.4, 4.5 and even at bios defaults with XMP2 at 1.35v. One thing needs to be noted: at bios defaults the ram speed is 2133. Almost every OC will work. Which is why i went the other way - set the ram manually or use XMP and then go for the CPU OC. This is where things started to clear up for me - the vcore and temps rise big time with the RAM setup only. With anything over 1.2v i was getting a good 10-15c over the max temps, compared to a clean test with bios defaults. This translates to higher vcore as well. Seems that the problem with 6700k OC lies in the memory controller on the CPU. I assume that actually undervolting ram, vccio and system agent will be beneficial to the cores OC as there will be more headroom for the CPU to utilize power and dissipate heat.

I think after these observations i can get into some real life examples from my experiences. As i mentioned - for the first few months i was running very stable 4.6 with almost all "auto" values and a very mild power boost for turbo frequencies. Due to the quick degradation of the cpu and the fact that i did the OC with XTU i had to use the UEFI presets for "CPU Upgrade" and "Performance Upgrade", set to their corresponding values for 4.6 with no vcore adjustments. Later on i used the same 4.6 values with vcore 1.32/1.33. Then i had to move on to manually setting multipliers and playing around with voltages in the 1.33/1.35 range. At this point i stopped going for 4.6. I settled for a very long period at 4.5 due to the increasing 4.6 issues.

4.5 was really easy to get - 2 changed options and all on auto - 100mhz trade off for a stable machine. However the same problems re-emerged and i've been tweaking the UEFI a lot to maintain 4.5 in a way that suits me.

Everything so far was done either with manual RAM OC or XMP 2 with voltages in the 1.33/1.38 range. All these failed in the long run. Now for the 1.2 RAM setups.

I have been successful with stable OC using 4 methods with 1.2v RAM. All three involve LLC set to high, or some variations with standard. Auto seems to simply push "standard".

1. Manual multipliers, manual vcore

This does what it does normally, stable, but higher vcore and higher temps.

2. Presets for 4.5 - CPU and Performance upgrade options

I'm currently testing this as i write and it seems to be my go-to OC. See the images for settings and data:

Testing and data:




UEFI/BIOS settings






















I already completed a successful test at 1.325 vcore, the current test is set at 1.320 vcore and if it's successful i'll keep lowering this value.

3. Manual multipliers, vcore to "normal" and offsets of -0.040/-0.035

This method has potential, because of the fact that essentially the CPU uses lowered than the default values which are by design higher in order to provide compatibility. The bad part is that this method needs A LOT of testing and i'm simply sick of rebooting the system for 5 days already. Not sure if i played a lot with the LLC here, point being is that i got a stable setup with lower temps and lower vcore as reported by the tools i used. This is a very gimmicky way of handling OC, due to the many optional features that might break a potentially decent OC, but i believe a sweet spot can be found with enough patience. I tried, but frankly i need some time to do my real life job and abandoned testing this scenario.

4. All manual settings and BCLK adjustments.

Example: BCLK of 102 and multiplier of 44. Getting this OC stable may run in many problems with other components, most noticeably the RAM. Besides i've witnessed many "weird" issues and overall higher BCLK is not for me. On the other hand BCLK of 98 and multiplier of 46 could potentially be used in relation to method #3 (see above). Lower BCLK and undervolting RAM and /or CPU could be a thing, i just have not done extensive testing yet. However there's a catch - FCLK needs to be monitored as well, because of the way it's being calculated - BCLK x 4 or 8 or 10. This means whatever BCLK you choose, you need to do the math and make sure it's in the 800-1000 range. FCLK is not really a deal breaker, since core speed "is king", but it's still something to factor in.

Anyway, with BCLK tweaking one can go in the mid-oc ranges like 4.55 or 4.45, etc. However it seems the CPU requires the vcore for the higher value and not some mid range value. Essentialy 4.55 will be very close to 4.6 in terms of vcore and temps with a 50mhz less, so for me this was the deal-breaker.

Testing methodology: OCCT 4.4.2 for 15 minutes, because it detects all kinds of errors early and most importantly - does not crash the system (most of the time). Early errors include wrong uefi/bios config, memory and specific core issues. Then i run 8hrs of RealBench 2.4.4 and after everything is confirmed stable and working and a bit-by-bit backup restore of my C drive i run the x264 test from this thread overnight, since it does not interfere with browsing, lite gaming, etc.

In the end - let me explain what my goals are in OCing in this order: Stability 24/7, Temps within -5/+5 of the manufacturer official documentation (in this case ~65c), Reasonable vcore management and no "hacked" solutions unless it's a reasonable hardware mod - capacitor fan, etc or beta bios/uefi. This is why i don't care about the 4.6 or more OC - the trade off is huge for this technology and frankly i'd rather reduce the "shadows quality" to medium and gain 10-15 fps instead of badly OCing 100mhz to gain 2-3 fps.

Conclusion: the 6700k is great when it's out of the box, but deteriorates rapidly, especially with extreme OCing. Has great potential, but i think it's limited by Intel in a way so that the lifespan is decreased and higher clocks hurt the hardware much more than it did with previous cpu generations. Also there's money involved - many 2600k's still run happily at 5ghz and i guess Intel wants this to change







. The joke aside - i wish there was more room for OC, but i guess this is compensated by other features- instruction sets, vt-d, ht, power saving for 24/7 systems, etc. It's all good.

N.B. I'm not a very technical person, i just like tinkering with options. Don't kill me if there are any mistakes - they are unintentional.

Edit 1: Forgot to add this- Uncore for many seems to be an issue, but from all my tests so far a value of up to 42 should be completely safe. If there's a crash when upping the uncore from 40 to 41 or any value up to the max value of your multiplier, this means that either vcore is too high for this CPU or the ram needs to be underclocked.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if that board has a setting called "CPU StandBy Voltage" set this to 1.2V. It does not apply that when off, but does fix high bclk boot issues.


I'll look for this in settings. But as i remember, i've never seen that option

*neckfreak*
try to set memory preset options from "impruver performance" to "auto"
I found this oprion increases settings of memory OC a bit, and if turned on, may cause unpredictible instability

Well, do you still have any problem in th end?


----------



## neckfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> I'll look for this in settings. But as i remember, i've never seen that option
> 
> *neckfreak*
> try to set memory preset options from "impruver performance" to "auto"
> I found this oprion increases settings of memory OC a bit, and if turned on, may cause unpredictible instability
> 
> Well, do you still have any problem in th end?


The performance option is really an LLC option as it is in the Asus mobos. It's open to experimentation. Works for my current OC - more than 4 hrs of Real Bench and none of the cores has hit 70c yet with a 4.5 OC at 1.320 vcore.

The whole post in not really a problem, it's just an observation on many problems







.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> Going to be getting into overclock Skylake soon, upgrading from 2500k 4.5G. Going to go for i5-6400 with MSI z170 Gaming M5. Since it's non K and runs at full speed all the time, what do the temperature look like with a cooler like evo 212?


Thats not really an upgrade... I'd push the 2500k to 4.8 and keep it. If u were going to 6600k then ya but 6400 is nit really.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Thats not really an upgrade... I'd push the 2500k to 4.8 and keep it. If u were going to 6600k then ya but 6400 is nit really.


Dont forget about skylake BCLK OC

But anyway, they still have little difference, no reason to get that upgrade. Better get new Video


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> Dont forget about skylake BCLK OC
> 
> But anyway, they still have little difference, no reason to get that upgrade. Better get new Video


Exactly. Unless ur on a 1st gen i5 any i5 after that has no massive difference between each other. Especially since sandybridge overclocks better then any of them. I dont think theres a sandy chip out there that wont do minimum 4.7 on an aio cooler or high end air like nh-d15.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Thats not really an upgrade... I'd push the 2500k to 4.8 and keep it. If u were going to 6600k then ya but 6400 is nit really.


Reminds me of this thread I read:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Reminds me of this thread I read:
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


That seams like a lot more then I would expect. Does it say anywhere what resolution they are testing at ? I didnt notice it when I gave it a quick once over.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> Dont forget about skylake BCLK OC
> 
> But anyway, they still have little difference, no reason to get that upgrade. Better get new Video


Are you refering to the non-K OC bioses available for many motherboards? (eg, I run my i3 6320 at 4875).. if yes, AVX and FMA3 instruction sets are disabled on these bios, so some physics can suffer badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Exactly. Unless ur on a 1st gen i5 any i5 after that has no massive difference between each other. Especially since sandybridge overclocks better then any of them. I dont think theres a sandy chip out there that wont do minimum 4.7 on an aio cooler or high end air like nh-d15.


Sandy bridge was a landmark generation. There's a 2700K here running 4.8 on air for years now... but alas, relegated to security cam duty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> Reminds me of this thread I read:
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


That's a well written article! thx for pointing it out. +1


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you refering to the non-K OC bioses available for many motherboards? (eg, I run my i3 6320 at 4875).. if yes, AVX and FMA3 instruction sets are disabled on these bios, so some physics can suffer badly.


AVX dont spread in games right now. Only some rare games use it, and it looks small like indie project or tech demo.
So in fact gamer would not lose much from that

Maybe if you use your comp for hard 3d modelling, math, programming - its importatnt. I dont.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> AVX dont spread in games right now. Only some rare games use it, and it looks small like indie project or tech demo.
> So in fact gamer would not lose much from that
> 
> Maybe if you use your comp for hard 3d modelling, math, programming - its importatnt. I dont.


----------



## nhidog

Well seeing as the upgrade is really only costing $85 total assuming I sold my old setup, I'd get faster proc, faster ram, and access to nvme which I'd probably use down the line and a much nicer matching motherboard. I'd like to know if there are any drawbacks on overclock non k skylake? Reading that it runs full speed all the time, does it sleep or hibernate correctly? Does it run hot since it's running full speed all the time? Maybe I should put out the extra $50 and get 6600k to have all the functionality intact.


----------



## Vario

The k series's extra attainable clock speed doesn't matter much in reality.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> Well seeing as the upgrade is really only costing $85 total assuming I sold my old setup, I'd get faster proc, faster ram, and access to nvme which I'd probably use down the line and a much nicer matching motherboard. I'd like to know if there are any drawbacks on overclock non k skylake? Reading that it runs full speed all the time, does it sleep or hibernate correctly? Does it run hot since it's running full speed all the time? Maybe I should put out the extra $50 and get 6600k to have all the functionality intact.


As someone who did the non-k thing with a 6400 I would recommend spending the extra money now on a k. It works but it was a frustrating path to get there for me and the extra money spent would have saved me a lot of dissapointment along the way. As soon as I can catch an extreme sale on a 600k around $200 or less I'm grabbing it.


----------



## Eagle-i-am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> As someone who did the non-k thing with a 6400 I would recommend spending the extra money now on a k. It works but it was a frustrating path to get there for me and the extra money spent would have saved me a lot of dissapointment along the way. As soon as I can catch an extreme sale on a 600k around $200 or less I'm grabbing it.


You say there was dissapointment in non-k OC. What exactly?
What mb you used?

Since my salary is ~390$/month in terms of dollars, because of political situation, I'd better save that 50$


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle-i-am*
> 
> You say there was dissapointment in non-k OC. What exactly?
> What mb you used?
> 
> Since my salary is ~390$/month in terms of dollars, because of political situation, I'd better save that 50$


sounds like a good reason.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Is this good and safe for the 6700k ? 30$ ?



My 6700k is good and can do 4.9Ghz at around 1.44v but the temp around 85c under heavy load..


----------



## tps3443

So, after deliding my Silicon lottery 4.8Ghz 6600K. I experienced crazy high temps in the 98C+ range at stock speeds. I disassembled and reassembled about 10 times trying to verify, good contact and, good heat transfer.

Soon after my Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 Mini ITX motherboard died! I thought it was my CPU. Fortunately though, it was just a odd coincidence!

I found out I was experiencing very high temps, not only because I Was using the wrong TIM, but because my back plate actually came out and was sitting at a angle, and causing my waterblock to push the CPU LID at a angle on to my die. This was causing poor temps, and I was using standard NON CONDUCTIVE thermal gel.

So, I filed a RMA on my Gigabyte Ultra Fragile motherboard, and I ordered Phobya Liquid Metal for my TIM on my i5 6600K.

So, my whole system is down! I'm getting further, and further behind on my encoding work. And I'm looking forward to actually testing the correct deliding procedure. Because my chip will run at 4.92Ghz but it hit 95C+ previously, and it would throttle. So, I was forced to run it at about 4.82+

I could really use the extra speed in Adobe Premier CC, and After effects.

Anyone else encode with a 6600K, I use a gtx1080 with it to so, its fairly snappy! But Encoding software can peg a 6600K to 100% fairly easy. Lol

Editing a timeline, with 4K playback and the preview footage starts to look a little choppy.

I'm considering selling the replacement motherboard that comes, there is around 100+ reviews of it failing at the 3 month mark. I purchased my build on my birthday 07/11/2016.. Kind of strange, they made a 2nd revision to fix the problematic "Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 G1" mini ITX board.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is this good and safe for the 6700k ? 30$ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k is good and can do 4.9Ghz at around 1.44v but the temp around 85c under heavy load..


kinda funny i bought this even before i tried out my 6700k.







haven't used it yet but it seems like it would work just fine.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is this good and safe for the 6700k ? 30$ ?
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k is good and can do 4.9Ghz at around 1.44v but the temp around 85c under heavy load..


Worked well for me.

85°C, 4900MHz @ 1.44VCore is actually not bad; but what is 'heavy load'?


----------



## tps3443

4.9 on a 6700K is pretty rare!

My 6600K was bought from Silicon lottery as a 4.8Ghz model on sale, for $229.99. I couldn't pass it up, because KNEWEGGZ wanted like $249.99 for NON binned 6600K's.

So it would run stable at 4.82Ghz @ 1.428 Volts.

I can hit 4.9Ghz stable at 1.440-1.450 volts. Although running in the 90C + range, and sometimes it would throttle.

I'm hoping my deliding will drop temps by itleast 5-7C to stop the throttling. I know most people are getting like 10-12C in temp drops. 5C is all I need.

To bad my motherboard had to die on me.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> 4.9 on a 6700K is pretty rare!
> 
> My 6600K was bought from Silicon lottery as a 4.8Ghz model on sale, for $229.99. I couldn't pass it up, because KNEWEGGZ wanted like $249.99 for NON binned 6600K's.
> 
> So it would run stable at 4.82Ghz @ 1.428 Volts.
> 
> I can hit 4.9Ghz stable at 1.440-1.450 volts. Although running in the 90C + range, and sometimes it would throttle.
> 
> I'm hoping my deliding will drop temps by itleast 5-7C to stop the throttling. I know most people are getting like 10-12C in temp drops. 5C is all I need.
> 
> To bad my motherboard had to die on me.


I got about a 20C drop after I had SL delid my chip


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I got about a 20C drop after I had SL delid my chip


Every ivy or haswell chip I've delidded have me 18-20° drop. Not sure how skylake does. Using liquid ultra.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> kinda funny i bought this even before i tried out my 6700k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't used it yet but it seems like it would work just fine.


I think I will give it a try








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Worked well for me.
> 
> 85°C, 4900MHz @ 1.44VCore is actually not bad; but what is 'heavy load'?


Hello

Asus Realbench but on some games 1 core spike to +70c and i don't like that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> 4.9 on a 6700K is pretty rare!
> 
> My 6600K was bought from Silicon lottery as a 4.8Ghz model on sale, for $229.99. I couldn't pass it up, because KNEWEGGZ wanted like $249.99 for NON binned 6600K's.
> 
> So it would run stable at 4.82Ghz @ 1.428 Volts.
> 
> I can hit 4.9Ghz stable at 1.440-1.450 volts. Although running in the 90C + range, and sometimes it would throttle.
> 
> I'm hoping my deliding will drop temps by itleast 5-7C to stop the throttling. I know most people are getting like 10-12C in temp drops. 5C is all I need.
> 
> To bad my motherboard had to die on me.


My chip is good one, i'm at 4.7Ghz @1.300v now and for 4.8Ghz around 1.37v is enough, my case is bad for Airflow..

I have the H440 and the Corsair H110i as push on the top



i'm adding another 1070 for SLI and thinking about switching the H110i from the Top to the front as Intake with 4 fan's, but still not sure if that will improve the temp or not

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I got about a 20C drop after I had SL delid my chip


Wow, 20C drop ?







was thinking its 10c if not less


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Asus Realbench but on some games 1 core spike to +70c and i don't like that


4900MHz @ 1.44V?

That is pretty good.

My 6700K (delidded, Conductonaut on die, custom loop) reaches mid-60s in RealBench at 4830MHz @ 1.39VCore.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> 4900MHz @ 1.44V?
> 
> That is pretty good.
> 
> My 6700K (delidded, Conductonaut on die, custom loop) reaches mid-60s in RealBench at 4830MHz @ 1.39VCore.


Yes, but that after trying + 8 chip with X batch ( was thinking X better than L) and then i just drop L batch on my Sister pc.. after installing windows and i say lets push this a little as the L batch crap..

but Boom, 5Ghz boot at around 1.420V



While my sister away i just steal that chip and now i'm enjoying the 4.7ghz @1.300v


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think I will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Asus Realbench but on some games 1 core spike to +70c and i don't like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is good one, i'm at 4.7Ghz @1.300v now and for 4.8Ghz around 1.37v is enough, my case is bad for Airflow..
> 
> I have the H440 and the Corsair H110i as push on the top
> 
> 
> 
> i'm adding another 1070 for SLI and thinking about switching the H110i from the Top to the front as Intake with 4 fan's, but still not sure if that will improve the temp or not
> Wow, 20C drop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking its 10c if not less


U might get slightly better cpu temps but u will get significantly worse gpu temps. Also consider mounting another 12010mm blowing across the graphics cards with zip ties or something if u go sli. I have a 1070 n was debating but I don't see the need at 1440p I slay every game I've played on max.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well...now that I only hit 61C in prime95 with my 4.3Ghz 6700k I think its time to up the volts and MHz! 4.4 or 4.5 sounds like a good number. Just wonder how many volts it'll take.... will report back. Finally happy with temps after adding a 2nd 140mm slim fan...made all the difference in the world. 5C drop. Can't beat that!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...now that I only hit 61C in prime95 with my 4.3Ghz 6700k I think its time to up the volts and MHz! 4.4 or 4.5 sounds like a good number. Just wonder how many volts it'll take.... will report back. Finally happy with temps after adding a 2nd 140mm slim fan...made all the difference in the world. 5C drop. Can't beat that!


roughly 10mV / core / 100MHz.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...now that I only hit 61C in prime95 with my 4.3Ghz 6700k I think its time to up the volts and MHz! 4.4 or 4.5 sounds like a good number. Just wonder how many volts it'll take.... will report back. Finally happy with temps after adding a 2nd 140mm slim fan...made all the difference in the world. 5C drop. Can't beat that!


imo find what load line calibration you need to keep the cpu v core even at full load. other then that bump the vcore up like .008-.01volt then test again. my 6700k is able to do 4.4ghz stable at 1.2vcore in bios and llc under load bumps it up to like 1.214vcore under load. was getting nice chilly temps with that. now im at 4.5ghz with something like 1.248vcore under load and i think in bios it is set to something like 1.234vcore.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...now that I only hit 61C in prime95 with my 4.3Ghz 6700k I think its time to up the volts and MHz! 4.4 or 4.5 sounds like a good number. Just wonder how many volts it'll take.... will report back. Finally happy with temps after adding a 2nd 140mm slim fan...made all the difference in the world. 5C drop. Can't beat that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo find what load line calibration you need to keep the cpu v core even at full load. other then that bump the vcore up like .008-.01volt then test again. my 6700k is able to do 4.4ghz stable at 1.2vcore in bios and llc under load bumps it up to like 1.214vcore under load. was getting nice chilly temps with that. now im at 4.5ghz with something like 1.248vcore under load and i think in bios it is set to something like 1.234vcore.
Click to expand...

Mine's not even close to yours. Takes 1.248v for 4.3Ghz stable. I'm hoping for ~1.280v stable at 4.4Ghz...which if I remember last time, my previous overclocking right off the bat, which included memory overclocking (bad mix). Gave me around 1.3v for 4.4ghz but I'm sure I can do better now...

Just get it stable at 4.4Ghz and it'll be a match to Kaby Lake...that should keep me happy for years to come...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> imo find what load line calibration you need to keep the cpu v core even at full load. other then that bump the vcore up like .008-.01volt then test again. my 6700k is able to do 4.4ghz stable at 1.2vcore in bios and llc under load bumps it up to like 1.214vcore under load. was getting nice chilly temps with that. now im at 4.5ghz with something like 1.248vcore under load and i think in bios it is set to something like 1.234vcore.


yup.. ~ 10mV per core per 100MHz (eg, 40mV for one multi at 100 bclk on a 4-core).. Basically when you see this increase to 13-15mV/core/100MHz, the chip is getting non-linear in the Hz/mV line. It's fine, but at that point you know it is running outside the linear range and outside it's comfort zone.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Asus Realbench but on some games 1 core spike to +70c and i don't like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is good one, i'm at 4.7Ghz @1.300v now and for 4.8Ghz around 1.37v is enough, my case is bad for Airflow..
> 
> I have the H440 and the Corsair H110i as push on the top
> 
> i'm adding another 1070 for SLI and thinking about switching the H110i from the Top to the front as Intake with 4 fan's, but still not sure if that will improve the temp or not
> Wow, 20C drop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking its 10c if not less


Might improve CPU temps by just a tad ... while worsen all other temps considerably I bet, especially when you're claiming your famous silent case is already restrictive.

My non-reference GTX 1080 load temps in Heaven benchmark dropped by a whopping 5+C to 55C(15% drop in GPU fan speed) just by adding a rear case fan, and that's into my already super-ventilative case.
Still guess what, it doesn't help my CPU temps AT ALL which was my original goal with that extra fan. Running a crappy Hyper 212X.


----------



## Raghar

So assuming base voltage at 3.5GHz, a 6-core SKY-E would run at 0.140 V higher voltage than normal Skylake...

I wonder if that relationship works 0.040V for 4 cores.

A = B + cores*k*MHz
A = B + 4*k*MHz
A = B + 2*K*MHz
Would find both B and k.
(It's easy to disable cores in BIOS and retest original voltages. I did only 2 week long stability test to find possible manufacturing defects, thus I don't have sufficient data.)


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I think I will give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Asus Realbench but on some games 1 core spike to +70c and i don't like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is good one, i'm at 4.7Ghz @1.300v now and for 4.8Ghz around 1.37v is enough, my case is bad for Airflow..
> 
> I have the H440 and the Corsair H110i as push on the top
> 
> 
> 
> i'm adding another 1070 for SLI and thinking about switching the H110i from the Top to the front as Intake with 4 fan's, but still not sure if that will improve the temp or not
> Wow, 20C drop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was thinking its 10c if not less


I started out building my rig 3 months ago, I bought a RX480, then a GTX1070SC ACX, then I got a GTX1080.

Going from RX480 to gtx1070 was huge!

Going from gtx1070 to GTX1080 was not as huge.

But, I dunno about sli anymore, with VR becoming more and more popular, and game development not optimising for two cards. I'd stick with a single big daddy.

But there is just something about (2) cards, that is so damn cool! I still get that itch from time to time, "I'm going to get another GTX1080" lol

GTX1080 is a terrible value over a single 1070. 70% more cost for 30% more power.

The 1080 will give you that extra 10+ frames you need in 4K though. I pull about 25,600 firestrike Overclocked. I have a FE model. The best I could get with my 1070, was I think just under 21,000.

(2) 1070's is beastly sure. I'd just like to see scaling in everything.

But if you have a gtx1070, even 3440*1440 it provides smooth performance. Especially when Overclocked.

I loved mine, it ran alot cooler than my FE 1080. I should swapped coolers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is RealBench a really stable stress test? I find it somewhat problematic and it interferes with some programs...for some reason, its like MSI Afterburner causes realbench to crash...

I can pass prime95 no problem and x264...but for some reason realbench crashes after about 45 minutes..


----------



## zeeee4

Okay guys i settled with 4.6ghz on core and 1.28v override mode with intel speed step so it slows down when not being used if i want 4.7ghz i gotta crank it up to like 1.37+v and i dont think thats worth the speed increase although these chips should be PERFECTLY fine on that voltage i think its deminishing returns at that point id love to get 4.8ghz but i feel like voltage would need to be like 1.45v so eff that ill do it few years later when this chip is a bottleneck doubt thatll happen though ever with dx 12 becoming a thing

OH this is an i5 6600k and on aida64 temps settle at 51c celcius LOL so low and im only using a hyper 212 EVO lol i love it!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've got a pretty strange chip....

4.3GHz - 1.242v stable
4.4GHz - supposedly 1.280v stable
4.5GHz - supposedly 1.296v stable

I havent ran prime yet but I did a quick 10 minutes of realbench with 4.5GHz at 1.296v, sometimes spiking to 1.312v and no issues...hmm...actually pretty happy with it so far... no problems in games. Will do a full stress test later today.

Edit: Realbench passed 15 minutes no problem. Prime has been running but the load is crazy. Temps upto 73C max which isn't bad considering its an ITX build. lol. Vcore jumps all the way upto 1.328 and briefly 1.344v under load. I'm thinking this is a pretty stable setting... Quite impressed for 4.5GHz


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> But, I dunno about sli anymore, with VR becoming more and more popular, and game development not optimising for two cards. I'd stick with a single big daddy.
> 
> But there is just something about (2) cards, that is so damn cool! I still get that itch from time to time, "I'm going to get another GTX1080" lol
> 
> GTX1080 is a terrible value over a single 1070. 70% more cost for 30% more power.
> 
> The 1080 will give you that extra 10+ frames you need in 4K though. I pull about 25,600 firestrike Overclocked. I have a FE model. The best I could get with my 1070, was I think just under 21,000.
> 
> (2) 1070's is beastly sure. I'd just like to see scaling in everything.


SLIing 1070 is proven everywhere to be also bad value comparing to single 1080 due to the poor optimisation you mentioned, but since he's already got a 1070 ...
I hope more Vulkan/DX12/MDA-optimised games will be developed soon so those RX 470 8GB will finally be put into good use in multi-card setup


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> SLIing 1070 is proven everywhere to be also bad value comparing to single 1080 due to the poor optimisation you mentioned, but since he's already got a 1070 ...
> I hope more Vulkan/DX12/MDA-optimised games will be developed soon so those RX 470 8GB will finally be put into good use in multi-card setup


Its only poorly optimized if u r running 1080p. 1440p and up has 60%-100% scaling. A lot of reviews complained about dx12 in tomb raider but they have since added sli support to dx12 in tomb raider. Sli 1070 absolutely smashing a 1080 in most games. Especially at 4k where there is a lot of really good 80-100% scaling games.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Eh...Decent score for 4.5GHz. Previous best was 645 with my 2500k...lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is RealBench a really stable stress test? I find it somewhat problematic and it interferes with some programs...for some reason, its like MSI Afterburner causes realbench to crash...
> 
> I can pass prime95 no problem and x264...but for some reason realbench crashes after about 45 minutes..


most likely a clash of RB with MSi AB polling sensors. Not a stability issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've got a pretty strange chip....
> 
> *4.3GHz - 1.242v stable
> 4.4GHz - supposedly 1.280v stable
> 4.5GHz - supposedly 1.296v stable*
> 
> I havent ran prime yet but I did a quick 10 minutes of realbench with 4.5GHz at 1.296v, sometimes spiking to 1.312v and no issues...hmm...actually pretty happy with it so far... no problems in games. Will do a full stress test later today.
> Edit: Realbench passed 15 minutes no problem. Prime has been running but the load is crazy. Temps upto 73C max which isn't bad considering its an ITX build. lol. Vcore jumps all the way upto 1.328 and briefly 1.344v under load. I'm thinking this is a pretty stable setting... Quite impressed for 4.5GHz


If each of those has been subjected to the same stability regime, then that's not strange at all, but comparing the mV for a p95 stable 4.3 to RB stable 4.5 is not the way to go. Some chips (remember... the substrate that the chip is built from is actually _grown_ - it's a big crystal and it's really hard to make these truly identical) have these inflection points or sweet spots. But you gotta subject each new setting to the same stability tests for the comparison (and conclusion) to be valid.


----------



## markm75

Wondering if anyone can spot something i'm missing withmy attempts to overclock beyond say 4.4 ghz with the 6700k + asus z170a + vengeance corsair 3200 LPX 16gb cas16 (set to 2133) (awaiting gskill 3200 cas15) + corsair h110i 240mm v2..

Basically, at this point, i'm 2 hours realbench stable (not a good enough metric but further than before).. at 4.6 ghz and setting it to 1.375 with LLC at level 6 of 7, with 110 Cpu capability and VRM turned on (assumed these last two were needed).. i also set vccio and agent to 1.15 though not sure this mattered as i'm not overclocking ram yet.

When i use the 1.375 with those settings, i get a reading in the asus software of 1.376 while doing real bench.. it survives the 2 hours. Temps are 90C at maximum though. If i try fixed at lesser LLC or slightly lower on volts, it will cause a reboot after a minute or so..

Whats strange and maybe backwards... is if i set this to adaptive and 1.376 MINUS 0.017 offset (LLC was 5 i think), i get 1.328 for loaded volts and 91C max temperature and realbench rolls on longer?

Temps are an issue at this high of constant voltage.. seems to be ideal at say 1.33 or less, but at that voltage i can only muster maybe 4.4 or 4.5 at best.
**Related to temps.. i'm considering replacing the h100i 240, with the h115 extreme 280mm, or the thermaltake 3.0 360 (either the riing version or replace stock one with f12 noctua fans, but the stock one doesnt have fan control, so if i went thermaltake, i think the riing would be it). I'm not sure 280mm would make much difference to cool it down any, but maybe the 360 (should fit ok in my v51 thermaltake).

Any thoughts on all this?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> Wondering if anyone can spot something i'm missing withmy attempts to overclock beyond say 4.4 ghz with the 6700k + asus z170a + vengeance corsair 3200 LPX 16gb cas16 (set to 2133) (awaiting gskill 3200 cas15) + corsair h110i 240mm v2..
> 
> Basically, at this point, i'm 2 hours realbench stable (not a good enough metric but further than before).. at 4.6 ghz and setting it to 1.375 with LLC at level 6 of 7, with 110 Cpu capability and VRM turned on (assumed these last two were needed).. i also set vccio and agent to 1.15 though not sure this mattered as i'm not overclocking ram yet.
> 
> When i use the 1.375 with those settings, i get a reading in the asus software of 1.376 while doing real bench.. it survives the 2 hours. Temps are 90C at maximum though. If i try fixed at lesser LLC or slightly lower on volts, it will cause a reboot after a minute or so..
> 
> Whats strange and maybe backwards... is if i set this to adaptive and 1.376 MINUS 0.017 offset (LLC was 5 i think), i get 1.328 for loaded volts and 91C max temperature and realbench rolls on longer?
> 
> Temps are an issue at this high of constant voltage.. seems to be ideal at say 1.33 or less, but at that voltage i can only muster maybe 4.4 or 4.5 at best.
> **Related to temps.. i'm considering replacing the h100i 240, with the h115 extreme 280mm, or the thermaltake 3.0 360 (either the riing version or replace stock one with f12 noctua fans, but the stock one doesnt have fan control, so if i went thermaltake, i think the riing would be it). I'm not sure 280mm would make much difference to cool it down any, but maybe the 360 (should fit ok in my v51 thermaltake).
> 
> Any thoughts on all this?


Your temps are terrible... Even with a H115... Sounds like you did a terrible mounting job and the paste is bad... or you REALLY need to delid your chip...


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Your temps are terrible... Even with a H115... Sounds like you did a terrible mounting job and the paste is bad... or you REALLY need to delid your chip...


I'm using the h100i 240mm right now, i was considering the h115 or 360 thermaltake as i mentioned (or maybe thehttps://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc Predator] EK-XLC 360[/URL] (but its over 270 with taxes and fees).. From what i understood, the h100i doesnt do well above 1.3 volts or so.. is that not right? There wasnt much to the install.. put the plate underneath, clamp it down and done (used the paste it had on it, did criss cross finger tightening till snug, double checked all this too). I dont think there is any getting around the voltage it needs to climb 4.6 and beyond? (ie: 1.375 right now), 20 minutes into an IBT on maximum, my max temp is around 84C (less than realbench was at the end)..

Room temp at base of case 25-26c, inside case near cpu 26.5, above case 27.1.. i have fans aiming upward (push), radiator above, then the case top (exhaust), seemed to make the most sense.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Its only poorly optimized if u r running 1080p. 1440p and up has 60%-100% scaling. A lot of reviews complained about dx12 in tomb raider but they have since added sli support to dx12 in tomb raider. Sli 1070 absolutely smashing a 1080 in most games. Especially at 4k where there is a lot of really good 80-100% scaling games.


Of course it does! (2)/1070's is fast. If you can get it working in the games you want, then anyone should be satisfied with it.

I'm happy with my GTX1080. Two of them at 4K would bottleneck my CPU terribly. A single GTX1080 can bottleneck my 6600K at 4.8Ghz.

Fallout 4 utilizes about 85-94% GPU.

And a few other games to. This is at 4K!

1080P, makes it wayyy worse.


----------



## zeeee4

Guys i need help please can someone help me. Thank you in advance,

so basically my i5 6600k is stable at 4.6ghz at a mere 1.28v in bios which is great but its on override mode currently. Intel speed step in on but the thing is core clocks on idle drop to 800mhz but the voltage is always 1.28v and i want to change that... What should i do to enable the voltage to drop with the core... What settings exactly should i mess with to get it to be at 1.28 when at 4.6ghz but when lower voltage drops as well???


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Of course it does! (2)/1070's is fast. If you can get it working in the games you want, then anyone should be satisfied with it.
> 
> I'm happy with my GTX1080. Two of them at 4K would bottleneck my CPU terribly. A single GTX1080 can bottleneck my 6600K at 4.8Ghz.
> 
> Fallout 4 utilizes about 85-94% GPU.
> 
> And a few other games to. This is at 4K!
> 
> 1080P, makes it wayyy worse.


That has nothing to do with ur cpu or gpu in relation to each other. Fallout is just coded badly. An i7 does get better fps then i5 but the utilization is still ****. I get like 30% usage on all cores. I never drop below 60fps at 1440p n I did plenty with my 3570k. The utilization was still **** tho. Seams it only uses a certain amount of each thread n the more u have the more u get. I highly doubt u would be bottlenecked at 4k in most games.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> I'm using the h100i 240mm right now, i was considering the h115 or 360 thermaltake as i mentioned (or maybe thehttps://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xlc-predator-360-incl-qdc Predator] EK-XLC 360[/URL] (but its over 270 with taxes and fees).. From what i understood, the h100i doesnt do well above 1.3 volts or so.. is that not right? There wasnt much to the install.. put the plate underneath, clamp it down and done (used the paste it had on it, did criss cross finger tightening till snug, double checked all this too). I dont think there is any getting around the voltage it needs to climb 4.6 and beyond? (ie: 1.375 right now), 20 minutes into an IBT on maximum, my max temp is around 84C (less than realbench was at the end)..
> 
> Room temp at base of case 25-26c, inside case near cpu 26.5, above case 27.1.. i have fans aiming upward (push), radiator above, then the case top (exhaust), seemed to make the most sense.


The predator you would have decent gains. The other ones u would probably be disappointed with a couple ° gain.


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> The predator you would have decent gains. The other ones u would probably be disappointed with a couple ° gain.


I saw other users of the h100i 240mm v2, reporting 75C for prime95 at similar volts such as 1.375.. maybe i just have a defective one or bad chip to begin with


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> I saw other users of the h100i 240mm v2, reporting 75C for prime95 at similar volts such as 1.375.. maybe i just have a defective one or bad chip to begin with


Yes you should have much better temps. I used to be on the corsair forums quite a bit I'll give you some tips. 1) under load check if one hose is very hot and one is cool. This means a blockage or bad pump. 2) check u have the backplate in correct orientation. There's a couple small notches in the backplate that go around the screws coming out of the backside of the socket. 3) remove water block and check paste. There's an issue with some boards that a small rubber spacer (found at any hardware store in the plumbing section) needs to be added to the backplate as the motherboard is not thick enough. You add it to each post of the backplate between the back of the motherboard and the backplate.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So what's the consensus on Intel XTU? I'm running a 6 hour CPU stress test to check my stability...thoughts? Seems to use less paawwwaaa than realbench.


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Yes you should have much better temps. I used to be on the corsair forums quite a bit I'll give you some tips. 1) under load check if one hose is very hot and one is cool. This means a blockage or bad pump. 2) check u have the backplate in correct orientation. There's a couple small notches in the backplate that go around the screws coming out of the backside of the socket. 3) remove water block and check paste. There's an issue with some boards that a small rubber spacer (found at any hardware store in the plumbing section) needs to be added to the backplate as the motherboard is not thick enough. You add it to each post of the backplate between the back of the motherboard and the backplate.


I think i tested the tubes.. i felt the vibration, both felt about the same temperature.. i think the water temp is around 35-37 at any given moment during stress testing. It could be backplate related, unsure, ill be taking it apart either way so i can redo it with arctic silver too (is it the blob in center method or line with skylake?)..

When i had the backplate on, the bolts for screwing into on the side where the chip are located seemed rather wobbly, like there would be a loose fitting, but once i tightening it down i didnt see anything wrong, but i should double check the notches.

So at this point here are my temperatures and possible stability at 4.6ghz (any less volts or less LLC is unstable, I think)&#8230;

Fixed 1.375 with LLC6 and 110% and VRM set with ram 2133 and 1.40 and the h100i v2 240mm cooler.. Vccio/system agent set to 1.15 (any benefit to 1.22 setting or only if overclocking ram)
IBT 84C initially then 87C max after 3 hours 90C; Realtemp 90C after 2 hours; Prime95 Blend v27.9 with local.txt CpuSupportsFMA3=0 mod 75C after 1 minute, 83C after 10 minutes

EDIT: ugh after 30 mins on p95 went from averaging 83C to 100C! needless to say i stopped that test fast.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> I think i tested the tubes.. i felt the vibration, both felt about the same temperature.. i think the water temp is around 35-37 at any given moment during stress testing. It could be backplate related, unsure, ill be taking it apart either way so i can redo it with arctic silver too (is it the blob in center method or line with skylake?)..
> 
> When i had the backplate on, the bolts for screwing into on the side where the chip are located seemed rather wobbly, like there would be a loose fitting, but once i tightening it down i didnt see anything wrong, but i should double check the notches.
> Thanks for the tips


Ya it's supposed to be a bit loose before you mount the block but sometimes the distance between top of ihs and back of the socket is not always as thick and what was designed so those spacers help tighten it up. Its only small about 1mm of play or so but depending on the orientation of the rad there will be pressure from the hoses on 1 side or the other if this is the case. You will know once you take it off because you will be able to see from the thermal paste whether it was making full contact or not. I've seen a LOT of people with the backplate upside lol. Seams silly but people r in a mad rush to build there rig.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> That has nothing to do with ur cpu or gpu in relation to each other. Fallout is just coded badly. An i7 does get better fps then i5 but the utilization is still ****. I get like 30% usage on all cores. I never drop below 60fps at 1440p n I did plenty with my 3570k. The utilization was still **** tho. Seams it only uses a certain amount of each thread n the more u have the more u get. I highly doubt u would be bottlenecked at 4k in most games.


I do not care about CPU utilization.

I'm talking about GPU utilization, and at 4K with my i5 at 4.82Ghz, it should be itleast 99%-100 GPU utilization. That means the CPU, is allowing the GPU to flow at its fullest.

Well, about 3 of the games I play, the GPU utilization drops off from 99% to about 90%. That means I'm not utilizing the GTX1080 at its fullest.

At 1440P these results are drastically worse.

All I'm saying is, with modern DX12 games utilizing multiple threads. And powerful graphics cards requiring alot of CPU. A 6700K would help me by about 5-15%.

This is not a huge boost! And at 4K, it's mostly dependent on just the GPU. But, Fallout 4 is the main game I play lol. So, it's actually quite important.
There will be a new skyrim here soon as well, and they will probably use the same engine again! Lol

I just delided my 4.9Ghz Silicon lottery 6600K, and I'm hoping to get 5Ghz with it game stable. With better cooling, and much lower temps. Hopefully the extra 200Mhz helps some!

I just want to get the most out of my GTX1080, it's Overclocked to the WALL , and I play at 4K. So, every bit is needed I barely maintain 60fps as it is. And minimum will get in the 39-40fps range every now and then.

So a extra 5% to 10% even would be nice, even though a CPU upgrade is costly. I am a encoder as well, while the 6600K handles it all easily. More power is not a complaint.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Second 1070 installed today



My 6700k @4.7Ghz / 4.5Ghz cache and 3.2ghz memory and @1440p 144hz IU can see clearly bottleneck









in BF4 64player server's my fps drop to 120 and i can see the cpu usage + 80%









In Crysis 3 At Very high and FXAA my fps at 120 but the game stutter as hell and the cpu usage + 90%









We need 6 core on Z platform


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Guys i need help please can someone help me. Thank you in advance,
> 
> so basically my i5 6600k is stable at 4.6ghz at a mere 1.28v in bios which is great but its on override mode currently. Intel speed step in on but the thing is core clocks on idle drop to 800mhz but the voltage is always 1.28v and i want to change that... What should i do to enable the voltage to drop with the core... What settings exactly should i mess with to get it to be at 1.28 when at 4.6ghz but when lower voltage drops as well???


We need to know what motherboard you're using to help. The different brands have different settings. The general concept is that you want to change from an override voltage to something like normal with an offset or adaptive. Depending on the board, you may want to give less than you think it needs & see how it responds in that mode (to avoid accidentally sending too much voltage), then restart & add the voltage offset you need to get the correct voltage under load.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Second 1070 installed today
> 
> 
> 
> My 6700k @4.7Ghz / 4.5Ghz cache and 3.2ghz memory and @1440p 144hz IU can see clearly bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in BF4 64player server's my fps drop to 120 and i can see the cpu usage + 80%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Crysis 3 At Very high and FXAA my fps at 120 but the game stutter as hell and the cpu usage + 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need 6 core on Z platform


That's sweet! I'm seriously about to add another 1080 to my rig.

If you just go 4K you will eliminate any kind of bottleneck. Mostly anyways.. Lol.

Or even X34 Predator. 100HZ, Gsync, 3440x1440. You will be Golden with that! There are some new HDR displays coming soon 3840*1600 I believe?

You got the HP! Lol.

And why does crysis studder?

I know a single gtx1070 will avg about 45-50 fps in crysis 3 maxed out, at 3440*1440P so (2) of them Overclocked, will be right around your 100HZ area.

It definitely looks good in your case. There is something about 1070's and 1080's sandwiched together that looks so damn good.

Run firestrike standard, stock clocks and tell me what you get graphics score please, if you could.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> I saw other users of the h100i 240mm v2, reporting 75C for prime95 at similar volts such as 1.375.. maybe i just have a defective one or bad chip to begin with


erm.. you did take the plastic film off the bottom of the block - right?









seriously, just remount it and use a quality TIM. DO NOT over tighten the block - this can cause odd behavior (warping/crushing PCB layers) and/or poor cooling performance due to the crown on the IHS going convex.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> That's sweet! I'm seriously about to add another 1080 to my rig.
> 
> If you just go 4K you will eliminate any kind of bottleneck. Mostly anyways.. Lol.
> 
> You got the HP! Lol.
> 
> And why does crysis studder?


I have the Asus PG278Q, So no way upgrading that beast for 4K.. 144hz and Gsync is the way to go..

HB bridge on the way for sure!









Crysis stutter duo to the cpu overload + 90%, maybe i should push 8X MSAA


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> That's sweet! I'm seriously about to add another 1080 to my rig.
> 
> If you just go 4K you will eliminate any kind of bottleneck. Mostly anyways.. Lol.
> 
> Or even X34 Predator. 100HZ, Gsync, 3440x1440. You will be Golden with that! There are some new HDR displays coming soon 3840*1600 I believe?
> 
> You got the HP! Lol.
> 
> And why does crysis studder?
> 
> I know a single gtx1070 will avg about 45-50 fps in crysis 3 maxed out, at 3440*1440P so (2) of them Overclocked, will be right around your 100HZ area.
> 
> It definitely looks good in your case. There is something about 1070's and 1080's sandwiched together that looks so damn good.
> 
> Run firestrike standard, stock clocks and tell me what you get graphics score please, if you could.


I'm not sure about the monitor upgrade as my current monitor cost me + 700$

here is Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15006887?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I do not care about CPU utilization.
> 
> I'm talking about GPU utilization, and at 4K with my i5 at 4.82Ghz, it should be itleast 99%-100 GPU utilization. That means the CPU, is allowing the GPU to flow at its fullest.
> 
> Well, about 3 of the games I play, the GPU utilization drops off from 99% to about 90%. That means I'm not utilizing the GTX1080 at its fullest.
> 
> At 1440P these results are drastically worse.
> 
> All I'm saying is, with modern DX12 games utilizing multiple threads. And powerful graphics cards requiring alot of CPU. A 6700K would help me by about 5-15%.
> 
> This is not a huge boost! And at 4K, it's mostly dependent on just the GPU. But, Fallout 4 is the main game I play lol. So, it's actually quite important.
> There will be a new skyrim here soon as well, and they will probably use the same engine again! Lol
> 
> I just delided my 4.9Ghz Silicon lottery 6600K, and I'm hoping to get 5Ghz with it game stable. With better cooling, and much lower temps. Hopefully the extra 200Mhz helps some!
> 
> I just want to get the most out of my GTX1080, it's Overclocked to the WALL , and I play at 4K. So, every bit is needed I barely maintain 60fps as it is. And minimum will get in the 39-40fps range every now and then.
> 
> So a extra 5% to 10% even would be nice, even though a CPU upgrade is costly. I am a encoder as well, while the 6600K handles it all easily. More power is not a complaint.


I'm guessing you play fallout4 with vsync on as it comes ? That's why it not 100%. Also what other games ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm not sure about the monitor upgrade as my current monitor cost me + 700$
> 
> here is Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15006887?


pascal does really well with DX12. If you have the license, TimeSpy does well with pascal.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have the Asus PG278Q, So no way upgrading that beast for 4K.. 144hz and Gsync is the way to go..
> 
> HB bridge on the way for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis stutter duo to the cpu overload + 90%, maybe i should push 8X MSAA


Still shouldn't stutter cuz cpu usage is high... I've had sli setups on i5 with 1080p setups on 144Hz without gsync that pegged the cpu to 100% in bf4 and no stutter. With gsync there should be no stutter.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have the Asus PG278Q, So no way upgrading that beast for 4K.. 144hz and Gsync is the way to go..
> 
> HB bridge on the way for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis stutter duo to the cpu overload + 90%, maybe i should push 8X MSAA


7700K will be here in around 60-90 days. Maybe if it's good, it could add 10-15% more GPU utilization. And keep your same board!

Hey! It least you've got the power for 144hz. More than enough! I bet that feels smooth.

Looks great man!

Keep us updated, I'd like to hear your thoughts on, what is not so great about sli pascal. If there is anything bad about it that is. Like maybe games that do not utilize (2) cards.


----------



## tps3443

I'm about to get this system back together, I Silicond the lid back on, and used Liquid metal for my TIM, after deliding. That stuff is hard to spread! Big daddy snoozing in the bed after a long daily beating. I just bought another CHEAP Z170 motherboard to get me going lol I was to impatient. I'll sell the gigabyte itx when it gets back from repair.


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In Crysis 3 At Very high and FXAA my fps at 120 but the game stutter as hell and the cpu usage + 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need 6 core on Z platform


That's the poor SLI optimisation regarding some games which I was talking about. They all stutter.
Plus you can't gurantee whether there'll be some future games which u'll fall in love with but works like crap in SLI.
6 core ain't gonna happen in Z platform. If you've got spare money just wait for upcoming Skylake-X and its X99-successor platform. But yeah even current CPU intensive titles benefit from 2 extra cores and they are likely to help even more in future Vulkan/DX12 titles with better load distribution over cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> If you just go 4K you will eliminate any kind of bottleneck. Mostly anyways.. Lol.


Doesn't work like that. Many people have misunderstood this.


----------



## GMcDougal

I am in need of some help. After several hours of testing, i have my 6600k overclocked to 4.5ghz (1.280 volts) and passes prime95 small fft for several hours. However, if i run 3dmark, it crashes either at the start or shortly after. This is with my cpu voltage set to offset. Im guessing the voltages are dropping too low because 3dmark is not as intense as prime95? How do i fix this? Thanks!


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> That's the poor SLI optimisation regarding some games which I was talking about. They all stutter.
> Plus you can't gurantee whether there'll be some future which u'll fall in love with but works like crap in SLI.
> 6 core ain't gonna happen in Z platform. If you've got spare money just wait for upcoming Skylake-X and its X99-successor platform. But yeah even current CPU intensive titles benefit from 2 extra cores and they are likely to help even more in future Vulkan/DX12 titles with better load distribution over cores.
> Doesn't work like that. Many people have misunderstood this.


Go old school! 4930K, and x79 board. Or 3970X. It will solve the problem without spending more money! 6 cores 12 threads. And ride it out until kaby lake X


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> That's the poor SLI optimisation regarding some games which I was talking about. They all stutter.
> Plus you can't gurantee whether there'll be some future which u'll fall in love with but works like crap in SLI.
> 6 core ain't gonna happen in Z platform. If you've got spare money just wait for upcoming Skylake-X and its X99-successor platform. But yeah even current CPU intensive titles benefit from 2 extra cores and they are likely to help even more in future Vulkan/DX12 titles with better load distribution over cores.
> Doesn't work like that. Many people have misunderstood this.


Does kind of work like that. If all other setting except resolution changes the load will switch from the cpu to gpu at higher resolution. Likely at 4k his gpu would max 100% all the time and cpu usage would be slightly lower due to gpu being maxed out and becoming the bottleneck to the cpu.


----------



## dani1337

Hello guys!









First time posting here, finally since I was 12 and got my first PC, I wanted to OC my old Pentium 4 (ah good old days), I finally managed to get my first stable big OC with Skylake

Hopefully I did everything correctly to get into the Chart









I got quite lucky with my i5-6600k, probably won the Silicon Lottery (for once after so many years ;D)

Also got CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/6rxt2b

Username: dani1337

CPU Model: Intel Core i5-6600k

Base Clock: 100 Mhz

Core Multiplier: 48x

Core Frequency: 4,8 Ghz

Cache Frequency: 4,2 Ghz (42x)

Vcore in UEFI: Offsetmode +0,12 V

Vcore: 1,35-1,36 V max (Idle: 1,216 V) (yes i got lucky with this cpu otherwise such Frequencies wouldnt be possible on air with higher voltages)

FCLK: 1 Ghz Fixed

Cooling Solution: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Cooler (will delid my CPU in the Future)

Stability Test: Prime 95 v28.5 (FFT in-Place 1344) for 2 hrs STABLE, x264 16Threads for around 1 hr 30 min STABLE (will try to make some Pictures, but dont really have time for Tests right now)

Country: Germany

Batch Number: (Will list Batch number when at Home







)

Ram Speed: Corsair 16 GB - 2800 Mhz Timings: 17-18-18-36

Ram Voltage: 1,3 V - Vccio: 1,12V - Vccsa: 1,12V

Motherboard: ASUS Z170-P

LLC Setting: Level 2 (More Vdroop but more Stable Voltage and less Voltage Overshoot) (in my opinion best setting)

Misc Comments: I simply dont use HWmonitor as it is for me Unreliable (no voltage readings etc). AIDA64 works best for me for Temperatures and Voltage Readings.

I will upload Picture Verifications when at Home and finished Prime and so on AGAIN.

But so far the system never had a BSOD and runs smooth and Stable. Heavy workloads are fine no crashes, Gaming fine too.

Pictures:





I will add more Info about my hardware etc. later today when I arrive at home.

Up until then, what do you guys think about my OC? Good or bad? I am using it currently as my Daily Driver. Bad idea?

Would like to hear your opinions about it









greetings dani


----------



## Idhor

I'm starting to overclock but i need to be clarified on some aspects.
Currently i have an i7 6700k, asrock fatal1ty z170 mini itx gaming and a corsair h60. Because i'm a in a mini itx build i want to have stock frequencies with the smallest possible voltage (lower temps) before even trying to do an overclock.
With prime95 26.6 small ftt i reach an average of 68*C.
I haven't touched anything in the bios and with hwinfo i see that during the test the VID stays at 1.365v while the Vcore is 1.264.
What this exactly means? The cpu at 4.2ghz wants 1.365 volts but the motherboard decided to give to it only 1.264? If yes why the motherboard is giving less voltage than requested?


----------



## dani1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I'm starting to overclock but i need to be clarified on some aspects.
> Currently i have an i7 6700k, asrock fatal1ty z170 mini itx gaming and a corsair h60. Because i'm a in a mini itx build i want to have stock frequencies with the smallest possible voltage (lower temps) before even trying to do an overclock.
> With prime95 26.6 small ftt i reach an average of 68*C.
> I haven't touched anything in the bios and with hwinfo i see that during the test the VID stays at 1.365v while the Vcore is 1.264.
> What this exactly means? The cpu at 4.2ghz wants 1.365 volts but the motherboard decided to give to it only 1.264? If yes why the motherboard is giving less voltage than requested?


Core VID is the Voltage the CPU usually "wants" or "requires" and sends to the Mainboard (those are usually the stock voltages, the CPU always sends and receives Information about Voltages from/to the Motherboard). However it does not show the Current Voltage of your CPU. Those two are completely different.
Get a good working tool like AIDA64 or Hwmonitor or CPUTemp and get the correct Voltage readings and Temp readings.

Dont forget Core VID ≠ Core Voltage!!!

After that you can play with Voltages and Clocks as much as you want









EDIT: Voltages always get lower when the CPU is not used. Use a Benchmark tool or other Stresstest tools and check the voltages again under load and under NOT load.
Sometimes the Voltage is under the Core VID or over it. But thats all I know. I can only tell you, that Core VID is not important in any Case if you only want to Undervolt and after that to Overclock (+ some Overvolt). Its just a number that shows up. Core Voltage is Important. In your case, you can forget the Core VID, it only causes trouble and makes everything much more Complicated (especially for me when I Started OCing)


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dani1337*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time posting here, finally since I was 12 and got my first PC, I wanted to OC my old Pentium 4 (ah good old days), I finally managed to get my first stable big OC with Skylake
> 
> Hopefully I did everything correctly to get into the Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got quite lucky with my i5-6600k, probably won the Silicon Lottery (for once after so many years ;D)
> 
> Also got CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/6rxt2b
> 
> Username: dani1337
> 
> CPU Model: Intel Core i5-6600k
> 
> Base Clock: 100 Mhz
> 
> Core Multiplier: 48x
> 
> Core Frequency: 4,8 Ghz
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4,2 Ghz (42x)
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: Offsetmode +0,12 V
> 
> Vcore: 1,35-1,36 V max (Idle: 1,216 V) (yes i got lucky with this cpu otherwise such Frequencies wouldnt be possible on air with higher voltages)
> 
> FCLK: 1 Ghz Fixed
> 
> Cooling Solution: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 Tower Cooler (will delid my CPU in the Future)
> 
> Stability Test: Prime 95 v28.5 (FFT in-Place 1344) for 2 hrs STABLE, x264 16Threads for around 1 hr 30 min STABLE (will try to make some Pictures, but dont really have time for Tests right now)
> 
> Country: Germany
> 
> Batch Number: (Will list Batch number when at Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Ram Speed: Corsair 16 GB - 2800 Mhz Timings: 17-18-18-36
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1,3 V - Vccio: 1,12V - Vccsa: 1,12V
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170-P
> 
> LLC Setting: Level 2 (More Vdroop but more Stable Voltage and less Voltage Overshoot) (in my opinion best setting)
> 
> Misc Comments: I simply dont use HWmonitor as it is for me Unreliable (no voltage readings etc). AIDA64 works best for me for Temperatures and Voltage Readings.
> 
> I will upload Picture Verifications when at Home and finished Prime and so on AGAIN.
> 
> But so far the system never had a BSOD and runs smooth and Stable. Heavy workloads are fine no crashes, Gaming fine too.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add more Info about my hardware etc. later today when I arrive at home.
> 
> Up until then, what do you guys think about my OC? Good or bad? I am using it currently as my Daily Driver. Bad idea?
> 
> Would like to hear your opinions about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greetings dani


Try 8 hours x264 on 16 threads normal priority and 4 hours prime95 blend (i use 27.9 but doesn't really matter). Ur tests are a little short to call stable but getting that far means if u aren't u r very close.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I'm starting to overclock but i need to be clarified on some aspects.
> Currently i have an i7 6700k, asrock fatal1ty z170 mini itx gaming and a corsair h60. Because i'm a in a mini itx build i want to have stock frequencies with the smallest possible voltage (lower temps) before even trying to do an overclock.
> With prime95 26.6 small ftt i reach an average of 68*C.
> I haven't touched anything in the bios and with hwinfo i see that during the test the VID stays at 1.365v while the Vcore is 1.264.
> What this exactly means? The cpu at 4.2ghz wants 1.365 volts but the motherboard decided to give to it only 1.264? If yes why the motherboard is giving less voltage than requested?


Sounds like your voltage overclock isn't set to offset... When you set it offset the voltage will scale with the CPU clocks and when the CPU downclocks to 800MHz your voltage should drop to around 0.680v









Using HWInfo I can see that when my voltage and clocks drop off that my CPU Package Power is around 6.5-8 Watts during idle...which is awesome!!! 23C idle! yea!


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I'm starting to overclock but i need to be clarified on some aspects.
> Currently i have an i7 6700k, asrock fatal1ty z170 mini itx gaming and a corsair h60. Because i'm a in a mini itx build i want to have stock frequencies with the smallest possible voltage (lower temps) before even trying to do an overclock.
> With prime95 26.6 small ftt i reach an average of 68*C.
> I haven't touched anything in the bios and with hwinfo i see that during the test the VID stays at 1.365v while the Vcore is 1.264.
> What this exactly means? The cpu at 4.2ghz wants 1.365 volts but the motherboard decided to give to it only 1.264? If yes why the motherboard is giving less voltage than requested?


Likely when it started the stress test it was at 4.2 at the higher voltage and after a short period of time it dropped to 4.0 at the lower voltage due to long term power duration and other power saving features kicking in. Your best bet to start is set voltage to manual. Increase max power usage settings and manually set gpu to 4.2 and find your stable voltage. Then change voltage to offset or adaptive and stress test with multiple programs/games etc. and make sure the minimum voltage you see when under any load that ur cpu is at full clocks is the same as the stable voltage you found with manual. This is because in manual mode with LLC set correctly (use somewhere around a medium-high setting) the voltage will not move. For example 1.32-1.328v. Where as when you are in adaptive or offset mode the voltage will have a bit of fluctuation under full clock load. Day 1.32-1.36. I don't know if that explains it clearly but I tried lol.


----------



## dani1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Try 8 hours x264 on 16 threads normal priority and 4 hours prime95 blend (i use 27.9 but doesn't really matter). Ur tests are a little short to call stable but getting that far means if u aren't u r very close.


Thx for the info. Will test it this Weekend when I have the time for it and don't need to work on my PC









Will report then.

Greetings


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Sounds like your voltage overclock isn't set to offset... When you set it offset the voltage will scale with the CPU clocks and when the CPU downclocks to 800MHz your voltage should drop to around 0.680v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using HWInfo I can see that when my voltage and clocks drop off that my CPU Package Power is around 6.5-8 Watts during idle...which is awesome!!! 23C idle! yea!


I get 20° idle n I have all power saving features off. Full clocks always. He's talking about when the cpu is stock tho so it is functioning normal for all stock settings.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dani1337*
> 
> Thx for the info. Will test it this Weekend when I have the time for it and don't need to work on my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report then.
> 
> Greetings


My go to is 1 hour OCCT with linpack checked and use all virtual cores checked then 8 hours x264 with the settings I said. I consider that stable. Then I'm ocd so I threw in 4 hours of prime95 27.9 blend lol (probably unecessary). Also did 20 runs maximum ram of Intel burntest lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I did a 6 hour run of Intel XTU stress test. Hour Memory test and called it a day. No crashes in any programs or games...good enough for me. Realbench passes an hour and prime can go for 45minutes no problem. I don't have all day to really stress test...lol


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I did a 6 hour run of Intel XTU stress test. Hour Memory test and called it a day. No crashes in any programs or games...good enough for me. Realbench passes an hour and prime can go for 45minutes no problem. I don't have all day to really stress test...lol


Ya I work nights n I'm home all day watching my daughter so I just run down throw a stress test on when I get home then shower n have breakfast n check it every half hour or so lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I did a 6 hour run of Intel XTU stress test. Hour Memory test and called it a day. No crashes in any programs or games...good enough for me. Realbench passes an hour and prime can go for 45minutes no problem. I don't have all day to really stress test...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I work nights n I'm home all day watching my daughter so I just run down throw a stress test on when I get home then shower n have breakfast n check it every half hour or so lol.
Click to expand...

I stress test between doing dishes, laundry, or walking the dog... not too far off. lol


----------



## Idhor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Likely when it started the stress test it was at 4.2 at the higher voltage and after a short period of time it dropped to 4.0 at the lower voltage due to long term power duration and other power saving features kicking in. Your best bet to start is set voltage to manual. Increase max power usage settings and manually set gpu to 4.2 and find your stable voltage. Then change voltage to offset or adaptive and stress test with multiple programs/games etc. and make sure the minimum voltage you see when under any load that ur cpu is at full clocks is the same as the stable voltage you found with manual. This is because in manual mode with LLC set correctly (use somewhere around a medium-high setting) the voltage will not move. For example 1.32-1.328v. Where as when you are in adaptive or offset mode the voltage will have a bit of fluctuation under full clock load. Day 1.32-1.36. I don't know if that explains it clearly but I tried lol.


It wasn't the Vcore that was fluctuating, i'm talking about 2 distinct values and i want to know exactly what those means before touching the bios settings that currently are at default values (auto etc)
With Prime95 26.6 after 10 minutes hwinfo reports this:

Core Temp: 68°
VID: 1.365
Vcore: 1.265
I want to know why VID and Vcore differs and what they means


----------



## Cornerer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> Go old school! 4930K, and x79 board. Or 3970X. It will solve the problem without spending more money! 6 cores 12 threads. And ride it out until kaby lake X


As shocking as it seems, 6700K is actually proven to outperform even Haswell-E lineups (not Broadwell-E) in gaming at same clock speeds, except for very few moments when rendering CPU-intensive "scenes" in certain titles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Does kind of work like that. If all other setting except resolution changes the load will switch from the cpu to gpu at higher resolution. Likely at 4k his gpu would max 100% all the time and cpu usage would be slightly lower due to gpu being maxed out and becoming the bottleneck to the cpu.


This would be another misconception as well. Unless you've turned on whatever Sync/hit framerate target limit, or picked yourself a literally sub-par CPU model, otherwise GPU load is supposedly staying at virtually 100% load all the time in almost 100% of games even at 1080P(98-99% load to be more exact), and even for 1 GTX 1080/2 GTX 1070s. GPU is always the major bottlenecking ingredient in modern Intel era.

The extra "stuff" that has to be processed in each frame for CPU at higher resolutinos is mostly offset by the lower framerate, which should make more sense when you consider the GPU is always at 100% load. Still the average CPU load would still be higher with increasing resolutions as proven by the CPU-load comparison charts in video.

I realise the video isn't the easiest to understand/spend patience on at first glance, but it's the best one I've found atm which seem to justify my self-experience with my GTX 1080 as well.


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> As shocking as it seems, 6700K is actually proven to outperform even Haswell-E lineups (not Broadwell-E) in gaming at same clock speeds, except for very few moments when rendering CPU-intensive "scenes" in certain titles.


My 6700k at stock 4.2 turbo did not outperform the 4930k at "4.2" by much when it came to Prepar3D, very slight (at 2400 DDR3/ 2133 DDR4 ram speeds)..

i've been doing extensive testing and comparisons, which i've partially outlined here for anyone who might have been in the same boat as me and wondered (again stressing p3d here) what the difference between the two might mean for this particular sim (its very cpu intensive).

However, that said, i found that going from _DDR3 to DDR4 was a big boost_.. once I set it to 3200mhz and not 2133 stock, the fps differences jumped by 6 fps.. ie: 37 fps at 2133 4.2ghz vs 45 at 3200mhz. I saw no change though going from 2933 to 3200mhz.

My old 4930k at 4.2 was around 35 fps for my given test on ddr3 2400, whereas the new 6700 4.2 at 2133 rings in around 37 fps. (so the move to skylake maybe gained 2fps for this situation)

Overall i'm happy i went from ivy to skylake, even though i lost a few cores in the process (for my particular application).

Incidentally, my 3dmark score (firestrike ultra) with the 1080 FTW on both accounts and at 4.2 ghz each was something like this:
4930k 2400ddr3 4.2ghz: 4169
6700k 2133ddr4 4.2ghz: 5478


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cornerer*
> 
> As shocking as it seems, 6700K is actually proven to outperform even Haswell-E lineups (not Broadwell-E) in gaming at same clock speeds, except for very few moments when rendering CPU-intensive "scenes" in certain titles.
> This would be another misconception as well. Unless you've turned on whatever Sync/hit framerate target limit, or picked yourself a literally sub-par CPU model, otherwise GPU load is supposedly staying at virtually 100% load all the time in almost 100% of games even at 1080P(98-99% load to be more exact), and even for 1 GTX 1080/2 GTX 1070s. GPU is always the major bottlenecking ingredient in modern Intel era.
> 
> The extra "stuff" that has to be processed in each frame for CPU at higher resolutinos is mostly offset by the lower framerate, which should make more sense when you consider the GPU is always at 100% load. Still the average CPU load would still be higher with increasing resolutions as proven by the CPU-load comparison charts in video.
> 
> I realise the video isn't the easiest to understand/spend patience on at first glance, but it's the best one I've found atm which seem to justify my self-experience with my GTX 1080 as well.


I'm going to have to STRONGLY disagree. Go load up bf3 or bf4 in 64 player server and watch gpu and cpu usage. Start at 720p then 1080p then 1440p then 4k and watch as the bottleneck goes from the cpu over to the gpu and gpu usage goes up and gpu usage will go down. This is common well known behaviour. Not sure how u don't know this.

Also there is many games other then battlefield that are not optimized well. I had crossfire 7950s and if I played bf3 at 1080p my i5 at the time would be pegged at 100% usage constantly and gpu usage would be 70-90% and if I turned on eyefinity with 3x 1080p monitors it would drop down to 60-70% usage on the cpu and gpu would be pegged at 100% constant. Fps would of course be much lower tho. 90+ on single monitor and 50+ on 3x monitors. Maybe we should say lower frame rate = lower cpu usage instead of saying it's relation to the gpu. I think there's less of an argument if we say it that way.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Anybody have issue with msi afterburner/rivatuner ? If I have them enabled or just afterburner I get frequent display driver crashes and 0x000000d1 bsod (I think the bsod is Windows glitching out from the driver crashing sometimes). If I close programs before stress testing no issue whatsoever. Did fresh boot 5x and 5 minutes of OCCT both with programs on and off. 5/5 times driver crashes or bsod with them on. 5/5 times with them off no issue whatsoever.


----------



## Idhor

I'm starting to undervolt to find my minimal Vcore at stock
If after undervolting Prime95 28.9 Blend mode says, after 5 seconds, that there are rounding errors it means that instable right? x264 runs fine at 16 normal but i have runned it only for 10 minutes
What tests can i do to rapidly exclude voltages before doing the "long run" test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I'm about to get this system back together, I Silicond the lid back on, and used Liquid metal for my TIM, after deliding. That stuff is hard to spread! Big daddy snoozing in the bed after a long daily beating. I just bought another CHEAP Z170 motherboard to get me going lol I was to impatient. I'll sell the gigabyte itx when it gets back from repair.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yep - I can see that you "Silicond" the lid back on... wad ya use, a caulking gun and trowel?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I'm starting to undervolt to find my minimal Vcore at stock
> If after undervolting Prime95 28.9 Blend mode says, after 5 seconds, that there are rounding errors it means that instable right? x264 runs fine at 16 normal but i have runned it only for 10 minutes
> What tests can i do to rapidly exclude voltages before doing the "long run" test?


just use the OCCT to test it.

http://www.ocbase.com/


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> I'm guessing you play fallout4 with vsync on as it comes ? That's why it not 100%. Also what other games ?


I play at 4K, so I do not get extreme tearing vertically. I have vsync forced off in my driver. Sometimes at 4K usage for GPU, will drop as low as 84%. I thought it was just me, but others are chalking this up as a poorly optimized game. That is extremely CPU hungry! Lol

Considering my average is around 55-60 fps. I do however get minimums in the low 40's fps with the bright sun, ultra God rays, and thick beautiful foliage.

So, getting more performance would be excellent! And I am wondering if upgrading to a 6700K, or the soon to come 7700K, to pair it with my GTX1080, would benefit me.


----------



## tps3443

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm not sure about the monitor upgrade as my current monitor cost me + 700$
> 
> here is Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15006887?


I need one my self. I'm using a very cheap refurbished 4K panel with about 100 dead pixels in one area. It's not to bad, but it is a TN. Colors are true, but has poor viewing angles. And it's just not as vivid as other IPS panels.

I know which screen you have, and it's a beast! I'm thinking of lowering my resolution, to pick of a true quality panel like your self.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I play at 4K, so I do not get extreme tearing vertically. I have vsync forced off in my driver. Sometimes at 4K usage for GPU, will drop as low as 84%. I thought it was just me, but others are chalking this up as a poorly optimized game. That is extremely CPU hungry! Lol
> 
> Considering my average is around 55-60 fps. I do however get minimums in the low 40's fps with the bright sun, ultra God rays, and thick beautiful foliage.
> 
> So, getting more performance would be excellent! And I am wondering if upgrading to a 6700K, or the soon to come 7700K, to pair it with my GTX1080, would benefit me.


Its just a terribly optimized game. If you watch ur cpu usage it will be very low. More cores may help but that's about it. I know it seams like a gpu bottleneck but it isn't. Otherwise people with skylake rigs wouldn't be getting nearly double the frame rate with a second video card.


----------



## Idhor

After some fast and dirty tests i think that my 6700k needs 1.31 of vcore to keep 4.5 ghz (cache default 4.1 ghz and ram at 2133 default settings).
I prefer lower voltages in idle so i had to use LLC 2, my asrock z170 mini itx has a 1-5 range where 5 is off.
Now i will start to do long running stress


----------



## prickly007

When I build the system months ago, based on published info, I did a quick overclock of 4.5GHz using 1.25V (adaptive) in BIOS and LLC 5; resulting in 1.2800V under load as measured in HWINFO64. Had some spare time this week and tweaked my 6700k- still at 4.5GHz, but I was able to lower the voltage to 1.235V and LLC 4. Voltage under load seems to be 1.2480, with (occasional) spikes to 1.2640.

The new OC passed IBT @ v. high x10 and 25 loops of the x264 Stability Test 16T, along with very quick sessions of CSGO and Witcher 3.

Edit: Batch Number is X549B320


----------



## Idhor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> When I build the system months ago, based on published info, I did a quick overclock of 4.5GHz using 1.25V (adaptive) in BIOS and LLC 5; resulting in 1.2800V under load as measured in HWINFO64. Had some spare time this week and tweaked my 6700k- still at 4.5GHz, but I was able to lower the voltage to 1.235V and LLC 4. Voltage under load seems to be 1.2480, with (occasional) spikes to 1.2640.
> 
> The new OC passed IBT @ v. high x10 and 25 loops of the x264 Stability Test 16T, along with very quick sessions of CSGO and Witcher 3.


Just for curiosity can you run 10 minutes of prime95 smallftt?


----------



## Adya1976

Bought a brand new 6700K and killed it with a vice snapping the pcb ! boy I was gutted ! the following day purchased another and it kind of worked in my favour, original one 4.7 ghz 1.41V this new delidded one I did ( With a razor this time







) 4.8 ghz 1.39 V









Asus Maximus VIII Hero
16gb DDR4 2400 Crucial CAS 14
6700K Retail 4.8 GHZ 1.39 V Core
Cache 4.1 GHZ
LLC Level 5
Cooling Noctua NH-D 15 idle temps 19-21C Game temps 37-45C Avg


----------



## Duality92

I'm testing my delidded 6600K and it seems I have a core that's 15C above the others (4.7 GHz, 1.488v load). One is at 87, the others are around 70 max (68, 71 and 72).

Is this normal? I'll be reseating the IHS regardless, but I'd just like to know from others.


----------



## Raghar

Naw it isn't. And 1.477 is killer voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm testing my delidded 6600K and it seems I have a core that's 15C above the others (4.7 GHz, 1.488v load). One is at 87, the others are around 70 max (68, 71 and 72).
> 
> Is this normal? I'll be reseating the IHS regardless, but I'd just like to know from others.


What thermal compound are you using?


----------



## Duality92

Username: Duality92
CPU Model: 6600K
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700 MHz
Cache Frequency: 4000 MHZ (but can do 4600 MHz)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.5v
Vcore: 1.488v
FCLK: 800 MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded, various methods of cooling, currently under a Phononic Hex 2.0, will be under 2*280mm soon.
Stability Test: OCCT 1 hours

Batch Number: X543B836
Ram Speed: 3200/16 (Ripjaws V 3200/16 XMP)
Ram Voltage: 1.35v (XMP)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
LLC Setting: High
Misc Comments:
4.7 GHz without XMP http://valid.x86.fr/7lex21
Stable S/S


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What thermal compound are you using?


mx-4


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> Just for curiosity can you run 10 minutes of prime95 smallftt?


Nope, at this point, it would probably BSOD. My 4.5Ghz OC ceased being Prime95 stable sometime ago (if it ever was). I now use IBT @ v. high as a quick stability test, then x264 (and regular usage). Eliminating rounding errors in Prime95 simple adds unnecessary voltage, I think.

I was able to pass a quick stability test at 4.6Ghz using 1.325V (manual override) and 4.7 GHz, using auto voltage and VCCIO & SA both set to 1.20V; resulting in a Vcore of 1.4080V in HWINFO64 and two cores reaching 75C.

Nevertheless, I'll probably stick to an undervolted 4.5GHz for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Nope, at this point, it would probably BSOD. My 4.5Ghz OC ceased being Prime95 stable sometime ago (if it ever was). I now use IBT @ v. high as a quick stability test, then x264 (and regular usage). Eliminating rounding errors in Prime95 simple adds unnecessary voltage, I think.
> 
> I was able to pass a quick stability test at 4.6Ghz using 1.325V (manual override) and 4.7 GHz, using auto voltage and VCCIO & SA both set to 1.20V; resulting in a Vcore of 1.4080V in HWINFO64 and two cores reaching 75C.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll probably stick to an undervolted 4.5GHz for the foreseeable future.


You are running way too high LLC if manual override of 1.32 results in 1.4 or more in Windows. Also if ur running rivatuner or afterburner it will cause fake errors in prime95 and bsod sometimes in Windows with savage stress tests like OCCT IBT on maximum and prime95.


----------



## Idhor

So if i pass a quick occt/ibt and long x264 but i fail prime95 after 1 minute for rounding errors can i still consider the oc stable?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> So if i pass a quick occt/ibt and long x264 but i fail prime95 after 1 minute for rounding errors can i still consider the oc stable?


No, but you can make your own rules.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> You are running way too high LLC if manual override of 1.32 results in 1.4 or more in Windows. Also if ur running rivatuner or afterburner it will cause fake errors in prime95 and bsod sometimes in Windows with savage stress tests like OCCT IBT on maximum and prime95.


1.4V in Windows was on auto voltage at 4.7 GHz, manual overide of 1.32 resulted in ~1.34V in Windows. I am still trying to come to grips with LLC- this is my first Intel system.









Didn't know that about Afterburner, interesting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> So if i pass a quick occt/ibt and long x264 but i fail prime95 after 1 minute for rounding errors can i still consider the oc stable?


Depends... as Darkwizzie wrote (on the first page): 'whether you crash at Prime95, what really matters is whether you crash often enough while using it normally... Run 2 different types of stressing programs, and then use your computer normally. If you crash, then it's not stable. What's stable for you might not be stable enough for me. Some people need 100% reliability because of their jobs.'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> So if i pass a quick occt/ibt and long x264 but i fail prime95 after 1 minute for rounding errors can i still consider the oc stable?


if it is stable for what you use it for, then yes. Too many folks consider p95 to the ultimate stability test - failing to understand that temperature can cause a logic error (eg, rounding errors or a failed worker) not because the overclock is unstable, but because their cooling solution is inadequate to suppress e-migration to correctable levels. Then after brutalizing their CPU by hammering the FPU with a repetitious instruction set like small FFTs, and lower an otherwise stable OC 200MHz or more, they do not thoroughly test ram stability (with something like HCI Memtest). A few months later, wondering why their CPU now needs more vcore to be as stable as it was... a degradation, rinse and repeat cycle.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> 1.4V in Windows was on auto voltage at 4.7 GHz, manual overide of 1.32 resulted in ~1.34V in Windows. I am still trying to come to grips with LLC- this is my first Intel system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that about Afterburner, interesting.
> Depends... as Darkwizzie wrote (on the first page): 'whether you crash at Prime95, what really matters is whether you crash often enough while using it normally... Run 2 different types of stressing programs, and then use your computer normally. If you crash, then it's not stable. What's stable for you might not be stable enough for me. Some people need 100% reliability because of their jobs.'


Also it could just be he's running afterburner/rivatuner. With them on I was erroring in prime95 after a few minutes too. With them off I'm 4 hours prime95 blend stable. I stopped it after 4 hours. I can be running them and run occt and crash within 10 minute or at least frequent Nvidia driver crashes until 1 of those driver crashes turns to a bsod. With them off no issue. Something to do with multiple monitor tools corrupting memory. Never had this issue a few years ago but maybe it's the fact it monitors cpu now also that causes it. I get a 0x000000d1 which points to memory voltage or imc voltage but with them off no bsod and a memory testing with memtest and ihc memtest program for hours have no issues. Really weird.


----------



## Idhor

I'm not using afterburner/rivatuner
Ok so i think that i will follow the philosophy of avoiding to pass extreme stress tests because i will use the pc for gaming a few hours per day and for work but not for things like "if it crash i'm dead"
So for quick tests i have to use OCCT/IBT and skip p95?
What about RAM? Before i was using p95 blend test and it was giving rounding errors as soon i was overclocking RAMs


----------



## Duality92

I updated my entry in post 9131, I didn't have a validation or s/S last time.

@Jpmboy


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idhor*
> 
> I'm not using afterburner/rivatuner
> Ok so i think that i will follow the philosophy of avoiding to pass extreme stress tests because i will use the pc for gaming a few hours per day and for work but not for things like "if it crash i'm dead"
> So for quick tests i have to use OCCT/IBT and skip p95?
> What about RAM? Before i was using p95 blend test and it was giving rounding errors as soon i was overclocking RAMs


Since I've been playing battlefield if I do not pass 3 hours minimum without error in prime95 blend I get crash to desktop in bf3 and bf4. This was on version 26.6 tho. I'd say 26.6 stable for 3-4 hours on blend is perfect for saying all games with be stable. And it does not hammer ur cpu with acc instructions.


----------



## Bogga

Ok ppl...

I've been doing it simple. Right now I'm just going with multiplier set to 47, vcore at 1.35, LLC at 5 and adaptive mode +

Last time I tried to make som changes I just tried multiplier and my cooling solution wasn't as good as it is now and the vcore and the temps in load wasn't what I was looking for. This time I thought I'd take a look at bclk, but before I do that I'd like to hear your opinions.

If I go bclk 104 with multiplier at 46 I'd end up at 4784, cache clock of 4160 and fclk of 832. Would you recommend me to change various other things as well or can I leave SA and VCCIO untouched since they affect ram... or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

So it seams some of my errors were definitely due to friggin afterburner and rivatuner. Dropped from 1.33v at 4.5 down to 1.3v and is stable. The 4.6ghz overclock stayed the same though. Must have just worked out between glitches lol.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> So it seams some of my errors were definitely due to friggin afterburner and rivatuner. Dropped from 1.33v at 4.5 down to 1.3v and is stable. The 4.6ghz overclock stayed the same though. Must have just worked out between glitches lol.


What were these "errors"??? I've noticed realbench crashes almost consistently with Afterburner monitoring up... I haven't really closed it during the test since it uses the GPU to stress also...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What were these "errors"??? I've noticed realbench crashes almost consistently with Afterburner monitoring up... I haven't really closed it during the test since it uses the GPU to stress also...


Errors in OCCT, bsod in OCCT (0x000000d1), video drivers crashing in OCCT and prime95, prime95 false errors and the same bsod, driver crashes in ibt. None of the above happens with afterburner closed. Complete stability.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Errors in OCCT, bsod in OCCT (0x000000d1), video drivers crashing in OCCT and prime95, prime95 false errors and the same bsod, driver crashes in ibt. None of the above happens with afterburner closed. Complete stability.


Can you run it stable without overclocking?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Can you run it stable without overclocking?


No it's glitch. No matter what it happens.


----------



## Raghar

Looks like to calls the same sensors and there is conflict in access.


----------



## GMcDougal

Ive been having random issues with my 6600k crashing while at 4.5ghz. It seems to happen on the lower impact games like iRacing that only uses 50% cpu. Playing games like the new doom or running prime95 for hours on end has no issues. I noticed my cpu cache ratio is at 44x. Is this too high? Should i try a lower cache? If so what should i drop it to? Thanks!


----------



## ithehappy

Fellas I was redirected here from Tom's. I need help with something. I have a 6700K and Asus Z170 Pro board, and this G.Skill RAM, F4-3000C15D. Now as you can see the RAMs are 3000 MHz but board doesn't support it, so I am forced to use the XMP option from BIOS, but it causes the DRAM voltage to automatically set at 1.35V, and that then causes the CPU to heat up more than normal, so I need to know how much could I reduce that voltage and find a stable system? FYI, I am looking to OC my RAMs only, don't want to OC CPU at this moment at all.

And you would also know that when you choose the XMP profile from BIOS you are given an option for All Core Enhancements and Stock Intel operation. Now if I go for the All Core Enhancement one, then my max temps stay around 74ºC, when I run the CPU stress test app HeavyLoad, http://i.imgur.com/YR9UPGV.png

This temp I didn't like, so I then selected the Stock Intel option, and temps were reduced by almost 10ºC, http://i.imgur.com/4sCjjTn.png

But still, when I disable XMP altogether and let the system run on total stock settings, meaning RAMs running at 2100, then the temp is really sweet, http://i.imgur.com/1GNvWJo.png

So basically is there a way to have the RAMs run at 3000 but maintain that low temperature? I know that 3000 will obviously need more voltage than 2100, but I am sure 1.35V is an overkill for it, http://i.imgur.com/SMRML4H.jpg

I use a NH-U12S cooler if that adds to anything, room temp stays around 30ºC without AC. And the system idles at around 28-32ºC depending on what I am running, 28 when XMP is totally disabled, and 30 when its enabled with Stock Intel option and 32 when XMP is with All Core Enhancement option.

I am a very simply user, don't know anything much about OCing at all, and I can only tweak BIOS settings from this to that. But I still wanna make my RAMs run at 3000, but 2100 only, cause that's why I bought 3000 MHz units at first place









Thanks in advance.


----------



## scyther

resolved.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Fellas I was redirected here from Tom's. I need help with something. I have a 6700K and Asus Z170 Pro board, and this G.Skill RAM, F4-3000C15D. Now as you can see the RAMs are 3000 MHz but board doesn't support it, so I am forced to use the XMP option from BIOS, but it causes the DRAM voltage to automatically set at 1.35V, and that then causes the CPU to heat up more than normal, so I need to know how much could I reduce that voltage and find a stable system? FYI, I am looking to OC my RAMs only, don't want to OC CPU at this moment at all.
> 
> And you would also know that when you choose the XMP profile from BIOS you are given an option for All Core Enhancements and Stock Intel operation. Now if I go for the All Core Enhancement one, then my max temps stay around 74ºC, when I run the CPU stress test app HeavyLoad, http://i.imgur.com/YR9UPGV.png
> 
> This temp I didn't like, so I then selected the Stock Intel option, and temps were reduced by almost 10ºC, http://i.imgur.com/4sCjjTn.png
> 
> But still, when I disable XMP altogether and let the system run on total stock settings, meaning RAMs running at 2100, then the temp is really sweet, http://i.imgur.com/1GNvWJo.png
> 
> So basically is there a way to have the RAMs run at 3000 but maintain that low temperature? I know that 3000 will obviously need more voltage than 2100, but I am sure 1.35V is an overkill for it, http://i.imgur.com/SMRML4H.jpg
> 
> I use a NH-U12S cooler if that adds to anything, room temp stays around 30ºC without AC. And the system idles at around 28-32ºC depending on what I am running, 28 when XMP is totally disabled, and 30 when its enabled with Stock Intel option and 32 when XMP is with All Core Enhancement option.
> 
> I am a very simply user, don't know anything much about OCing at all, and I can only tweak BIOS settings from this to that. But I still wanna make my RAMs run at 3000, but 2100 only, cause that's why I bought 3000 MHz units at first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Its probably the increase of vccio and vccsa that causes temp increase when xmp is enabled.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Fellas I was redirected here from Tom's. I need help with something. I have a 6700K and Asus Z170 Pro board, and this G.Skill RAM, F4-3000C15D. Now as you can see the RAMs are 3000 MHz but board doesn't support it, so I am forced to use the XMP option from BIOS, but it causes the DRAM voltage to automatically set at 1.35V, and that then causes the CPU to heat up more than normal, so I need to know how much could I reduce that voltage and find a stable system? FYI, I am looking to OC my RAMs only, don't want to OC CPU at this moment at all.
> 
> And you would also know that when you choose the XMP profile from BIOS you are given an option for All Core Enhancements and Stock Intel operation. Now if I go for the All Core Enhancement one, then my max temps stay around 74ºC, when I run the CPU stress test app HeavyLoad, http://i.imgur.com/YR9UPGV.png
> 
> This temp I didn't like, so I then selected the Stock Intel option, and temps were reduced by almost 10ºC, http://i.imgur.com/4sCjjTn.png
> 
> But still, when I disable XMP altogether and let the system run on total stock settings, meaning RAMs running at 2100, then the temp is really sweet, http://i.imgur.com/1GNvWJo.png
> 
> So basically is there a way to have the RAMs run at 3000 but maintain that low temperature? I know that 3000 will obviously need more voltage than 2100, but I am sure 1.35V is an overkill for it, http://i.imgur.com/SMRML4H.jpg
> 
> I use a NH-U12S cooler if that adds to anything, room temp stays around 30ºC without AC. And the system idles at around 28-32ºC depending on what I am running, 28 when XMP is totally disabled, and 30 when its enabled with Stock Intel option and 32 when XMP is with All Core Enhancement option.
> 
> I am a very simply user, don't know anything much about OCing at all, and I can only tweak BIOS settings from this to that. But I still wanna make my RAMs run at 3000, but 2100 only, cause that's why I bought 3000 MHz units at first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Its probably the increase of vccio and vccsa that causes temp increase when xmp is enabled.
Click to expand...

Double that. What does your VCCIO and vccsa get upto when xmp is enabled? Mine goes nuts to like 1.35v...lol


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Double that. What does your VCCIO and vccsa get upto when xmp is enabled? Mine goes nuts to like 1.35v...lol


Thanks for your reply. Please tell me where are these options located and how do I check their values?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Please tell me where are these options located and how do I check their values?


Bios


----------



## Duality92

I have my "The Duality" build log on numerous forums. I show that I run my 6600K at 1.488v load and everyone is freaking out. Is 1.488v that dangerous? My delidded 6600K runs under 70°C under water.

I'll try to optimize, but for now, it's stable under 1hr of OCCT.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9120_20#post_25541661


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I have my "The Duality" build log on numerous forums. I show that I run my 6600K at 1.488v load and everyone is freaking out. Is 1.488v that dangerous? My delidded 6600K runs under 70°C under water.
> 
> I'll try to optimize, but for now, it's stable under 1hr of OCCT.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9120_20#post_25541661


I say people are just being paranoid. Been running 1.45V 24/7 since launch on a few Skylakes, no degradation whatsoever.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I say people are just being paranoid. Been running 1.45V 24/7 since launch on a few Skylakes, no degradation whatsoever.


I've been at 1.488v since launch too and it's totally fine so far.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I say people are just being paranoid. Been running 1.45V 24/7 since launch on a few Skylakes, no degradation whatsoever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've been at 1.488v since launch too and it's totally fine so far.


Adaptive or manual?
Also what are VCCSA, and VCCIO?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Adaptive or manual?
> Also what are VCCSA, and VCCIO?


Manual. A range of 1.1-1.3V VCCSA/VCCIO on different computers.


----------



## EniGma1987

I just did a delid for a friend last weekend. His 6700K was running around 90C stock speeds when playing games (ARMA3 mods and BF4) with an H100i cooler. So I took a loot at it, and the IHS was severely concave. So I took it to work, did a de-lid, then through the removed IHS on our surface grinder. Didnt make it perfect since I ran out of time, but it is about twice as good as it used to be anyway. Used some CLU between die and IHS. Now I added 0.05v to the cores and overclocked it to 4.5GHz and it still only gets to 64 degrees under Prime95 FMA3. Great success









Here are a couple pics. One of the surface grinder doing its thing, and another of the first pass on the pair of IHS's. The first pass took off about .0006" from the top. You can see the part taken off by the lighter gray. The whole center of my friends IHS on the left wasnt even touched by the surface grinder yet. I only had time for 3 passes, so in total I took off .001" and the center still hadnt even been touched







The copper was just starting to show through on the outer edged of the bottom and right. So ya, not perfect but a lot better than it was. Doubt I will bother taking the time to make it perfect as the CPU is already installed and with a 25 degree drop from stock gaming to overclocked in Prime it is plenty good enough. Altogether time spent with the delid and surface grinder was 40 minutes.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I have my "The Duality" build log on numerous forums. I show that I run my 6600K at 1.488v load and everyone is freaking out. Is 1.488v that dangerous? My delidded 6600K runs under 70°C under water.
> 
> I'll try to optimize, but for now, it's stable under 1hr of OCCT.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9120_20#post_25541661


No it is not dangerous at all. Intel's in depth study on both P and N transistors of their 14nm process node show that there is practically no difference in transistor life on the degradation curve anywhere under 1.6v. People are just dumb and like to talk about things they heard from a guy who heard it from a guy. Trust Intel's own in depth study on their technology that they presented to the world.

And if anyone cares, I have been running at almost 1.5v manual on my 6700K for over a year now, verified with a DMM reading at the back of the CPU socket for accuracy, and have not had a single issue. Only reason I dont go higher is because Intel says 1.52v max. But the 14nm node is far better built voltage wise than the 22nm node.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> No it is not dangerous at all. Intel's in depth study on both P and N transistors of their 14nm process node show that there is practically no difference in transistor life on the degradation curve anywhere under 1.6v. People are just dumb and like to talk about things they heard from a guy who heard it from a guy. Trust Intel's own in depth study on their technology that they presented to the world.
> 
> And if anyone cares, I have been running at almost 1.5v manual on my 6700K for over a year now, verified with a DMM reading at the back of the CPU socket for accuracy, and have not had a single issue. Only reason I dont go higher is because Intel says 1.52v max. But the 14nm node is far better built voltage wise than the 22nm node.


Do you have a link to this study by chance?


----------



## DeathAngel74

clearing the thread of failed attempts, sorry


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Do you have a link to this study by chance?


http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/7112692/authors

Ill share a couple chart excerpts from the document since most people dont have a subscription or want to buy the document:



So I did remember the graph a little bit wrong and there is some curvature below 1.6v, but it is still a big improvement over 22nm and the curve is much less steep to 1.6v and still pretty within all safe levels. Meh.

EDIT: I guess I should have also put the oscillator degradation % chart in there, oh well. It basically summarizes what we see in the BTI chart anyway. 22nm degradation from AC stress was 2%, 14nm AC stress is a bit under 1%. 22nm DC stress was a bit under 1.5% degradation, 14nm DC stress is a bit above 0.5%.
They also say Hot Carrier degradation shows no significant increase until the 2.0v mark.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I have my "The Duality" build log on numerous forums. I show that I run my 6600K at 1.488v load and everyone is freaking out. Is 1.488v that dangerous? My delidded 6600K runs under 70°C under water.
> 
> I'll try to optimize, but for now, it's stable under 1hr of OCCT.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9120_20#post_25541661


I have a 6600K that has been at 1.488V (load) since I put it in a M8 Impact mitx build... and at higher voltage before that - it's an ES chip that had a very rough childhood. Still going very strong.


----------



## DeathAngel74

clearing the thread of failed attempts, sorry


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Bios


All right guys, here are the details.

- Total stock state, XMP disabled:

http://i.imgur.com/EyPnLLP.jpg

- XMP Enabled with All Core Enhancement option On:

http://i.imgur.com/h6nOXkC.jpg

- XMP Enabled with Intel Stock option:

http://i.imgur.com/z0laQwA.jpg

If I see right then both All Core Enhancement option and Intel Stock option have identical settings, so how come temps are lower by almost 10ºC on Intel stock option in comparison with All Core Enhancement one? In any case, what should I do to have the lowest possible temps with RAMs running at 3000?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is it ok to leave the FCLOCK at 1060? or should I change it to 848?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is it ok to leave the FCLOCK at 1060? or should I change it to 848?


That is fine. It can easily run stable up to 1200 and many can run it further. Mine tops at about 1400.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks! Going to game some tomorrow and test.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Seems stable 46C after an hour of Star Wars Battlefront Death Star torture. Pretty stoked it's working better than I had expected.


----------



## belfouf

hi guys,

I'm going to delid and re-lid my 6600K (since it's my first time, with this : http://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/rockit-88) and use Coollaboratory - Liquid Ultra on the die as I read everywhere.

should I use a specific type of glue ? in the website tutorial https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=239&v=bwg0HRw17lY he uses a super strong one and I'm a bit afraid of it drooping on the PCB, so any other advise would help me.

thanks guys


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used black silicon RTV with a toothpick to spread it when I sealed my 4790k back up.


----------



## belfouf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I used black silicon RTV with a toothpick to spread it when I sealed my 4790k back up.


something like this ? https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81158-Silicone-Adhesive-Sealant/dp/B000AL6WLA

did you put it in the same place than the old silicon or just in the corners ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

In the same place. But a little less, just in case I had to change thermal material in the future.


----------



## Duality92

Mine's not even glued xD


----------



## belfouf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> In the same place. But a little less, just in case I had to change thermal material in the future.


thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

I also let it set and dry overnight before putting it back on the motherboard


----------



## rakesh27

Hey peops.

So i jumped on the band wagon and got myself a

1) Gigabyte Z-170 G1 Gaming
2) Intel Skylake 6700K
3) Corsair Vengence 32gb 3200

Got my system built, i upgraded to latest bios F8k, and thought lets do a dirty overclock so i did the following

1) CPU @ 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v
2) CPU Cache @ 4.0Ghz @ Stock
3) Mem @ 3000Mhz @ 1.35v @ 16-18-18-36 1T

At first had a few problems, with all my drives not showing up in bios or windows, figured that out with doing a complete shutdown, with power removed from the system. The overclock wasnt so bad, but i couldnt get memory to post at rated 3200 with the above voltages and timings.

So questions is this a good overclock and what improvements can be made....


----------



## TK421

Hi everyone, I am wondering if I got a golden chip?

I am on a *laptop* Clevo/Sager P775DM3 with 6700K and GTX1080 (180w), I have delid the CPU running below 86c on OCCT.

4.6 on core and 4.6 on cache running both 1.28-1.29v. But I don't think I have advanced LLC or various other voltage adjustment aside from the core and cache.

So do I have a golden chip or just regular/bad?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am wondering if I got a golden chip?
> 
> I am on a *laptop* Clevo/Sager P775DM3 with 6700K and GTX1080 (180w), I have delid the CPU running below 86c on OCCT.
> 
> 4.6 on core and 4.6 on cache running both 1.28-1.29v. But I don't think I have advanced LLC or various other voltage adjustment aside from the core and cache.
> 
> So do I have a golden chip or just regular/bad?


I would say about average? Hard to tell seeing you're on a different cooling setup than most of us, and most of us run around 1.4V.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I would say about average? Hard to tell seeing you're on a different cooling setup than most of us, and most of us run around 1.4V.


Hmm, I can only run 1.4v on the coolbox. Should I try to find max OC at 1.4v core/cache?

Also, what is weird is I can independently adjust the core and cache voltage? I heard that this is not possible with Skylake Z170?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, I can only run 1.4v on the coolbox. Should I try to find max OC at 1.4v core/cache?
> 
> Also, what is weird is I can independently adjust the core and cache voltage? I heard that this is not possible with Skylake Z170?


I haven't used a motherboard that let me set separate core/cache voltages on Z170, so I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## ithehappy

I am waiting for the reply of my previous message guys. But in the meantime please tell me one thing, what is the most reliable temp monitor app you guys use on Skylake? And what would be the most efficient stress test app too? I am using CPU ID Hardware monitor and this app called HeavyLoad but I have a feeling that both of these are not recommended LOL.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I haven't used a motherboard that let me set separate core/cache voltages on Z170, so I'm not sure what's going on there.


I use throttlestop FIVR function (v8.20)

Try use that software with your motherboard voltage set to default.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Hmm, I can only run 1.4v on the coolbox. Should I try to find max OC at 1.4v core/cache?
> 
> Also, what is weird is I can independently adjust the core and cache voltage? I heard that this is not possible with Skylake Z170?


it is not possible to adjust vcore and vcache separately with z170 architecture. you are referring to your x99 motherboard... not a z170 board.
Please show a bios screen shot of the voltage settings you refer to.


----------



## hotbrass

If this has been answered before, please point me to the info.

Why does my i7 6700k core #0 get as much as 12c hotter than the other three cores over a period of time(using CPUID HWMonitor?) Do single core functions always run in core #0? Can the load be spread to other cores?

Still learning.

Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

My only experience with that was when I didn't use the proper amount of thermal paste. Maybe someone else can chime in with a better idea.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Common. Usually levels out ib extended stress testing. Mine about 20 minutes into OCCT or prime95 is up to 11° difference then after 1 hour theres only 6° difference. Delidding usually levels it out a bit better but only maybe a couple ° closer between hottest and coldest core.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, can someone check the following for me, i have a skylake 6700k and a asus ranger viii motherboard, when i open up device manager in control panel then chouce System devices, i have a listing for "Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901" , is this correct ? should it be there, also i notice i have listing for "PCI standard host CPU bridge" with driver dated 21/06/2006 Microsoft Provider, seems old for me and not provided by intel.


----------



## noalkain

Does the x264 stress test can be used for ram stability ?

For example, I can't pass prime95 blend test overnight, but I will pass the x264 test overnight.

Thanks !


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noalkain*
> 
> Does the x264 stress test can be used for ram stability ?
> 
> For example, I can't pass prime95 blend test overnight, but I will pass the x264 test overnight.
> 
> Thanks !


Hello

HCI or GSAT for memory testing is best.


----------



## noalkain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> HCI or GSAT for memory testing is best.


I found the HCI test on google but what is the GSAT test ?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noalkain*
> 
> For example, I can't pass prime95 blend test overnight, but I will pass the x264 test overnight.


If you can't pass one test, your PC is unstable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noalkain*
> 
> I found the HCI test on google but what is the GSAT test ?


Hello

First post linked below:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread


----------



## Cam1

Hello,
i need your help !

i must use VCCIO and VCCSA at 1.3v in uefi to start my computeur with xmp "on"
is it safe ?

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html
report 1.35V max, but others sources say 1.25 VCCIO max or cpu will die

msi z170a gaming m7

6700k delid at 4.8GHz

Corsair dominator platinum 3600Hz cas18

Custom watercooling with mosfet


----------



## zeeee4

1.36v for 4.6ghz on my i5 6600k, trying 4.7 with 1.37. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Hey peops.
> 
> So i jumped on the band wagon and got myself a
> 
> 1) Gigabyte Z-170 G1 Gaming
> 2) Intel Skylake 6700K
> 3) Corsair Vengence 32gb 3200
> 
> Got my system built, i upgraded to latest bios F8k, and thought lets do a dirty overclock so i did the following
> 
> 1) CPU @ 4.8Ghz @ 1.4v
> 2) CPU Cache @ 4.0Ghz @ Stock
> 3) Mem @ 3000Mhz @ 1.35v @ 16-18-18-36 1T
> 
> At first had a few problems, with all my drives not showing up in bios or windows, figured that out with doing a complete shutdown, with power removed from the system. The overclock wasnt so bad, but i couldnt get memory to post at rated 3200 with the above voltages and timings.
> 
> So questions is this a good overclock and what improvements can be made....


how about you do a stress test. Use intel extreme tuning utility stress test for a couple hours and youll know if youre stable. If you are then thats an amazing fkin oc and you got really lucky. I can get like 4.7 on 1.37-1.40v still testing, but if i move to 4.8ghz i gotta crank it all the way up to 1.45-1.47 ish range gotta find stability there also


----------



## DeathAngel74

clearing the thread of failed attempts, sorry


----------



## philipew

EXPLANATION
UNCORE (= not core, not CPU) is easy to set. This post is valid for Skylake 6600k / 6700k on any motherboard (Gigabyte, Asus, etc.). Among other things, the Uncore Ratio relates to the frequency of the cache used by the CPU. And you have to manually set the Uncore Ratio in the BIOS of the motherboard because it remains stuck at the stock ratio of 35 (3.5 GHz) even after you have overclocked the CPU Clock Ratio way above that. To do that my Gigabyte z170 motherboard WRONGLY indicates to set the Uncore Ratio equal to or higher than CPU clock ratio. Why wrongly?

Think about it. The cache is a slave sub-process working for the CPU core master process that it is meant to assist by temporarily storing transient CPU data. Understandably, if you make the slave faster than its master, it will cause problems (!). So the BIOS should rather indicate to "set the Uncore ratio equal to or LOWER than CPU Clock Ratio". That's why it is perfectly stable when you leave it at its stock ratio of 35 (3.5 GHz) even after you have overclocked the CPU Clock ratio way above that (the Uncore Ratio is then much LOWER than the CPU Clock ratio). But then the cache (slave) lags considerably behind and puts a brake on the CPU (master) which is then badly in need of an assistant that can keep up with its much higher overclocked ratio. The master has no time to wait for the slave&#8230; which leads to timing problems. Doesn't this make a lot more sense?

At stock values, both the CPU ratio and the Uncore ratio are set at 35 (3.5 GHz) and that's very stable as, being that low, the frequency remains stable within tolerances. But after overclocking, the frequency starts to vary a lot more and the Uncore (slave) ratio can briefly peak (too much) above the CPU (master) ratio which often causes a blue screen with (of course) a timing error like "CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT". At 4.5 GHz, my CPU Clock varies between 4495 and 4504 (not perfectly 4500). To avoid it, simply set the Uncore Ratio just ONE NOTCH BELOW (as often with overclocking) the CPU Clock Ratio. For example, if your CPU Clock Ratio = 45 (4.5 GHz), then set Uncore Ratio = 44 (one under). That way the Uncore Ratio will always stay BELOW the CPU Clock Ratio.

As a bonus, on 4.5 GHz, I also noticed via CPUID HWMonitor that VCore stayed at 1.332 V Max. So I reduced VCore in the BIOS from 1.35 V to 1.34 V and got less heat and lower power consumption.

CONCLUSION
Having reached a stable overclock with all green after 2 H on Prime95, boost performance by setting the Uncore Ratio just ONE NOTCH BELOW the CPU Clock Ratio you reached. For example, at a stable CPU Clock Ratio = 45 (4.5 GHz), set Uncore Ratio = 44 (one under). Next, as an extra bonus, reduce the VCore in the BIOS, for example from 1.35 V to 1.34 V. If you no longer get all green after 2 H on Prime95, come back to the previous VCore in the BIOS, for example from 1.34 V back to 1.35 V.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> how about you do a stress test. Use intel extreme tuning utility stress test for a couple hours and youll know if youre stable. If you are then thats an amazing fkin oc and you got really lucky. I can get like 4.7 on 1.37-1.40v still testing, but if i move to 4.8ghz i gotta crank it all the way up to 1.45-1.47 ish range gotta find stability there also


IBT at Max for 20 passes/ three hours would be more of a stress test, or Realbench using all RAM for five hours.


----------



## sonicboom19

for those who overclock should buy that Intel overclock insurance it cost 30.00 dollars. And in my opinion PSU most important factors are longevity and the best quality of power. That will make your components last at a lot longer.


----------



## KawasakiDragonn

Sorry if I'm asking dumb question...

So I'm trying to overclock my memory. Overclocked my cpu to 4.5GHz, but I just can't pass Memtest86 on STOCK ram speed.
I already pass x264 7 hour and IBT 30 minutes with 4.5GHz and stock ram speed.

CPU: [email protected] (Offset +0.015)
MB: ASUS Z170-A
ram: Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 (HX426C15FBK2/16)



Um...Any suggestion? should I change a stress test?

EDIT: I tried 15GB, 12GB, 8GB, 4GB test, all crash after around 14minutes run.


----------



## MattBaneLM

prob need more info

but bump your ram volts in bios by a notch or two


----------



## KawasakiDragonn

Thanks for the reply. here's all the information I can gather now

CPU Model:6600K
Base Clock: 100Mhz
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500MHz
Cache Frequency: Auto (3900Mhz)
Vcore in UEFI: Offset +0.015V
Vcore: x264:1.301V IBT:1.366V
FCLK: 1000MHZ
Cooling Solution: Not delidded, Cryorig H5 Universal

Ram:Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
Ram Speed: XMP profile#1 (2666 15-17-17-35)
FCLK : RAM speed : 100:133
Ram Voltage: 1.2000V
System Agent Voltage: Auto (1.216V)
VCCIO:Auto (1.128V)

Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: Level 2


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KawasakiDragonn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. here's all the information I can gather now
> 
> CPU Model:6600K
> Base Clock: 100Mhz
> Core Multiplier: 45
> Core Frequency: 4500MHz
> Cache Frequency: Auto (3900Mhz)
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset +0.015V
> Vcore: x264:1.301V IBT:1.366V
> FCLK: 1000MHZ
> Cooling Solution: Not delidded, Cryorig H5 Universal
> 
> Ram:Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 (HX426C15FBK2/16)
> Ram Speed: XMP profile#1 (2666 15-17-17-35)
> FCLK : RAM speed : 100:133
> Ram Voltage: 1.2000V
> System Agent Voltage: Auto (1.216V)
> VCCIO:Auto (1.128V)
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
> LLC Setting: Level 2


tips-
monitoring - try aida 64
stress testing ram- prime95, occt,
overall system - realbench
with ibt run very hard for 30 loops
(to name a few)

what is your xmp voltage rating for your ram?
does it work at auto settings?
set fclk to 800 for now


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicboom19*
> 
> for those who overclock should buy that Intel overclock insurance it cost 30.00 dollars. And in my opinion PSU most important factors are longevity and the best quality of power. That will make your components last at a lot longer.


http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan

That is hilarious, I have never heard of that before haha.


----------



## KawasakiDragonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> tips-
> monitoring - try aida 64
> stress testing ram- prime95, occt,
> overall system - realbench
> with ibt run very hard for 30 loops
> (to name a few)
> 
> what is your xmp voltage rating for your ram?
> does it work at auto settings?
> set fclk to 800 for now


Thanks for the tips!

Well I set XMP profile in bios, it locks my RAM voltage to 1.2012(not Auto, world's not gonna end). I changed to Auto and it seems to stay at 1.2V

Now I set FCLK to 800, ram at 2666 XMP setting(2666 15-17-17-35), CPU offset+0.015,leave rest on Auto (RAM voltage auto)
I can pass Prime95 blend test for 30 minutes. One worker FATAL fail after 2 minutes, not sure if it means very unstable or just a minor error...



guess change FCLK to 800 stables whole system.


----------



## DeathAngel74

clearing the thread of failed attempts, sorry


----------



## sonicboom19

It is will worth it the insurance plan.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I just record few minute from Crysis 3 on Welcome to jungle level @1440p/Very high/FXAA on my 6700k @ 4.7Ghz and 1070 SLI




Cpu bottleneck ?







I can call that Extreme cpu test


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicboom19*
> 
> It is will worth it the insurance plan.


Unless you are way out of line with volts or have some funky attachments to LN2 cool your cpu, I don't think Intel is gonna know or care if your CPU died because of overclocking or not lol. It does NOT increase your warranty time and is only good for 1 replacement. Unless they are gonna cover me deliding my CPU, that does not seem worth it AT ALL IMO.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Please disregard, not fully stable.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Submission of new data for updated stats:
> RE: @Darkwizzie
> 
> Username: DeathAngel74
> CPU model: i7 6700k LGA1151
> BCLK: 125 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 37
> Cache Multiplier: 33
> Core Frequency: 4625.9 MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4125 MHz
> VCORE UEFI BIOS: 1.395v
> VCORE WINDOWS: 1.408v
> VCORE HWMonitor/CPU-Z: 1.424v
> FCLK: 1250 MHz / 125 MHz x 10 multiplier
> Cooling: H100i v2 - Push/Pull (4 fans/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut)
> Stability tests: Prime95 26.6 - small FFT's/28.7 - small FFT's 1 hour each, Realbench stress test - 1 hour, Realbench benchmark - 3 loops
> Batch number: X548C056 (Vietnam)
> RAM Speed: 3250 16-18-18-36-2T/125 MHz x 26 multiplier
> RAM Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
> LLC: Level 6
> 
> Screenshots:
> http://valid.x86.fr/8staz9
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/83/839ec3ae_667.PNG
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c5/c5e3e0db_668.PNG
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/56/5618420e_669.PNG


Awesome specs man! Congrats!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks, I'm running 1 hr Realbench stress test now! I will update screenies soon....fingers crossed.

*Edit:*
Completed the test, 75C average / 80C on the hottest core. Previous post updated with screenshots.


----------



## MattBaneLM

genuine question - whats the reason you are using a 125 bclk as opposed to just using multiplier? to get that little bump over 4600? ram o/c?


----------



## DeathAngel74

To get past 4600, the chip can't handle much more and to overclock the FCLK to 1250, instead of 1 GHz. Also, to get a little bump up in RAM speed..


----------



## Waleh

Hello everyone,

I want to overclock for the first time and I'm using a 6600k. I have an AXP100 small cooler since this is an itx build. I don't want to overclock to anything crazy maybe around 4.2 ghz to squeeze out some more performance as I'm getting a gtx 1070 soon.

Now, I've been doing some reading and watching videos. To get to 4.2 do I just have to sync all cores in the bios and set the multiplier to 42? Then, do I set the voltage to manual and set it to let's say 1.23-1.25ish? Do I need to play with any other settings? I know there's something called LLC, should I turn off power saving mode? Also, by changing the core multiplier do I get 4.2 constantly or is that just the boost clock?

Finally, will an OC to 4.2 benefit me in gaming? Specifically something like BF1?

Thanks!


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just record few minute from Crysis 3 on Welcome to jungle level @1440p/Very high/FXAA on my 6700k @ 4.7Ghz and 1070 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu bottleneck ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can call that Extreme cpu test


What program you using for the cpu overlay while gaming ? thx


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> To get to 4.2 do I just have to sync all cores in the bios and set the multiplier to 42? Then, do I set the voltage to manual and set it to let's say 1.23-1.25ish? Do I need to play with any other settings?


Yes and to reach 4.2 you probably wont have to play with any other setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Finally, will an OC to 4.2 benefit me in gaming? Specifically something like BF1?
> Thanks!


Not much, but why stop at 4.2?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcy*
> 
> Yes and to reach 4.2 you probably wont have to play with any other setting.
> Not much, but why stop at 4.2?


From 4.2 to 4.5 i seen no benefit in heaven benchmark, or any in my games, most games these days benefit from gpu oc's, and most new games its all about your gpu power.


----------



## Bride

just overclocked an Intel Pentium Processor G4400 from 3.3GHz to 4.45GHz, really a nice CPU









http://ark.intel.com/products/88179/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G4400-3M-Cache-3_30-GHz


----------



## error-id10t

Haven't been here for a long time and it's sad to see most people are now back recommending useless programs, shame. That's all folks


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> From 4.2 to 4.5 i seen no benefit in heaven benchmark, or any in my games, most games these days benefit from gpu oc's, and most new games its all about your gpu power.


Did i say something else? No i didn't, i said "not much".

But from 3.9(original turbo clock) to 4.5/4.6, there are massive benefits all around.


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> just overclocked an Intel Pentium Processor G4400 from 3.3GHz to 4.45GHz, really a nice CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/88179/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G4400-3M-Cache-3_30-GHz


Sweet.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Haven't been here for a long time and it's sad to see most people are now back recommending useless programs, shame. That's all folks


Enlighten me, what programs are good/useless?


----------



## error-id10t

Read the freaking OP people. Nobody who originates with this chip posts here anymore.

Please don't take this as something towards you, I haven't read your posts, it's just become useless mumbo-jumbo here.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KawasakiDragonn*
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Well I set XMP profile in bios, it locks my RAM voltage to 1.2012(not Auto, world's not gonna end). I changed to Auto and it seems to stay at 1.2V
> 
> Now I set FCLK to 800, ram at 2666 XMP setting(2666 15-17-17-35), CPU offset+0.015,leave rest on Auto (RAM voltage auto)
> I can pass Prime95 blend test for 30 minutes. One worker FATAL fail after 2 minutes, not sure if it means very unstable or just a minor error...
> 
> 
> 
> guess change FCLK to 800 stables whole system.


you need to lock your bclk into no more than 100 when fclk is at 1000 but all round you will be much more stable at 800..

i dont understand about your ram voltage, can you set it to 1.25 or 1.30?

how to respond to the prime thing ... ? hmmmm in truth it says you arent stable i tend to test a bit differently these days but only half hour of prime is still never stable. more voltage needed on the core i would say.
are you getting any WHEA arrors in event log?


----------



## DeathAngel74

What happens if the FCLK is over 1000, like say 1250? What kind of instability would i notice if the FCLK was set too high?


----------



## MattBaneLM

honeslty i dont have that capability on my mobo but i believe that will give you headroom for overclocking via the bclk. it's said that you only need to pull fclk back to 800 only when setting bclk over 190 but i'm sure with all mobo's thats not the case.... having a setting in bios for 1250 almost seems to say it is for underclocking the bclk...

BTW i'm yet to see a reason for needing to o'c the bclk above 102-103 given that only a couple points will get you to the next 100Mhz level unless you have a sweet in-the-middle spot for your RAM


----------



## DeathAngel74

[email protected] x10 = [email protected]
So far its working. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## markm75

Here is my submission on my first round of stress testing, this on the delidded 4.7 SiliconLottery.com cpu (it was rated at 1.408 or less with realbench 1 hour test by SL):

Username: markm75
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700 MHz
Cache Frequency: 4100 MHZ
Vcore in UEFI: 1.40 adaptive - 0.008
Vcore: 1.424-1.44v (under P95 blend max)
FCLK: 1000 MHz[

Cooling Solution: Delidded (SiliconLottery.com 4.7 cpu delidded before shipped)
-Thermaltake 3.0 Ultimate Riing 360mm
Stability Test: Prime 95 27.9 Blend 24 hours 87C max temp (NOT using the local.txt mod CpuSupportsFMA3=0) ambient 24C
Typical Max temp in games/Prepar3D is more like 67-70 at best.
Batch Number: X623c611 ("siliconlottery 4.7")
Ram Speed: 3200 (F4-3200C15D-16GVK)
Ram Voltage: 1.41v (XMP)
Motherboard: Asus Z170-a
LLC Setting: 6
Misc Comments: CPU Capability 110%, VCCIO/System Agent 1.20v (can also achieve by doing LLC4 CPU cap140, with volts 1.42 + 0.016), overall temps with p95 may seem high, but thats with avx going on, volts were higher than i was hoping for, but its rock stable 24 hours and thats gold in my book.

**during testing i had igp on, despite using 1080 gtx ftw hybrid.. i may retest with igp off to see if i can lower things.

http://valid.x86.fr/21n4lz


----------



## darko313

I'm conflicted on pushing the voltage beyond 1.35V. This guide recommends that as the limit and warns of electromigration.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html

Keeping the cores under 80C is pretty easy but I'd like to avoid damaging the CPU for a small gain. Does anyone know why the recommendation here is so low compared to others saying 1.5V can be safe?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darko313*
> 
> I'm conflicted on pushing the voltage beyond 1.35V. This guide recommends that as the limit and warns of electromigration.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html
> 
> Keeping the cores under 80C is pretty easy but I'd like to avoid damaging the CPU for a small gain. Does anyone know why the recommendation here is so low compared to others saying 1.5V can be safe?


All that I can tell, you shouldn't have much of an issue at or around 1.35V. even if you're like 1.380v as long as temps are good you should be fine. Based on stats, there's a bunch of people overclocking well over 1.350v and we've had sky lake what a year now? No issues..TMK

I'm personally at 1.348v max under load and I can get 4.5Ghz, keeping it under 70C in prime...that keeps me happy. I'm sure that'll last me many many years. I just limit my stress testing knowing that I'm stable and I'm good to go.


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darko313*
> 
> I'm conflicted on pushing the voltage beyond 1.35V. This guide recommends that as the limit and warns of electromigration.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html
> 
> Keeping the cores under 80C is pretty easy but I'd like to avoid damaging the CPU for a small gain. Does anyone know why the recommendation here is so low compared to others saying 1.5V can be safe?


They said the same with Sandy Bridge. I had my 2500k @4.9 1.48v almost 24/7 for over three years.
And it is still running.
Overclock the **** out of your hardware i say.







In three years, you will upgrade anyway.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcy*
> 
> They said the same with Sandy Bridge. I had my 2500k @4.9 1.48v almost 24/7 for over three years.
> And it is still running.
> Overclock the **** out of your hardware i say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In three years, you will upgrade anyway.


I agree. The only degradation I've seen in the past few years has been Haswell-E cache, otherwise I haven't seen any core clock degradation from Sandy onward. I have a 2500K that's been running 1.52V @ 5.2GHz for over 5 years now 24/7, still a champ like day 1, still passes P95.


----------



## marik123

I recently jumped the wagon, sold my 4790k z97 and 16gb ddr3 2666 RAM for $400 to a friend, and now I got a 6700k, Gigabyte Z170 Gaming Ultra motherboard, and 16gb DDR4 3200 CL14 gskill RAM on the way (Will be here this Thursday thanks for USPS messed up my delivery and had to reorder, total paid $500). Hopefully I can achieve good result with my 6700k, x612c188 batch.


----------



## Bobber1

I just got a Maximus VIII Hero to replace my AsRock Extreme6 motherboard (tried two, both had coil whine) and the voltage control has been frustrating to deal with. I had my previous motherboard stable very fast at 4.6GHz and 3400 MHz Ram. I tested them with Prime95 using various tests over a long period of time and no issues ever arose.

I can replicate the same results with this motherboard except for the fact that every other application decides to draw about .1v less than Prime95 now. This causes BSODs and crashes when it decides to go to 1.28v for any high load application from my stable 1.344v. For example, I can't run a simulation program without it crashing every time. Getting frustrated dealing with crappy LLC (LLC1 applying 1.35vcore at +0.005 offset), options that seemingly do nothing or don't have a description on them.

I literally have to choose between Handbrake (and other AVX programs) using 1.34v and other non AVX programs using 1.27v (which crashes) or AVX programs using 1.43v (which is ridiculous) and non AVX using 1.35 to get it stable on every program. I didn't pay 70 dollars more for a motherboard to lose offset and go manual voltage. Is there some option to do away with this voltage disparity?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> I just got a Maximus VIII Hero to replace my AsRock Extreme6 motherboard (tried two, both had coil whine) and the voltage control has been frustrating to deal with. I had my previous motherboard stable very fast at 4.6GHz and 3400 MHz Ram. I tested them with Prime95 using various tests over a long period of time and no issues ever arose.
> 
> I can replicate the same results with this motherboard except for the fact that every other application decides to draw about .1v less than Prime95 now. This causes BSODs and crashes when it decides to go to 1.28v for any high load application from my stable 1.344v. For example, I can't run a simulation program without it crashing every time. Getting frustrated dealing with crappy LLC (LLC1 applying 1.35vcore at +0.005 offset), options that seemingly do nothing or don't have a description on them.
> 
> I literally have to choose between Handbrake (and other AVX programs) using 1.34v and other non AVX programs using 1.27v (which crashes) or AVX programs using 1.43v (which is ridiculous) and non AVX using 1.35 to get it stable on every program. I didn't pay 70 dollars more for a motherboard to lose offset and go manual voltage. Is there some option to do away with this voltage disparity?


Hi, try LLC5 (or LLC4) and 1.35v fixed mode first.
If that is OK, then switch to Adaptive mode and longer test for stability, eg something like 1.328v +0.020

Good Luck!


----------



## Bobber1

I have used offset voltage for years successfully with no crashes. LLC gives far too much voltage in any offset voltage scenario and it uses different voltage for AVX and non AVX so things crash unless I overvolt. In which case, why even bother testing with any stability program if a basic program doesn't get enough voltage from the motherboard and crashes. Also, I didn't buy a premium board to run manual voltage.


----------



## misoonigiri

I only ask to test, not run 24/7, with fixed manual voltage to find the right vcore to target.
Also, I seem to experience that Offset mode didn't seem to "cap" the vcore as Adaptive mode does with AVX2.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Bobber1

I'm pretty sure I posted that I tested both manual and offset at 1.344v and it worked like a charm. Does AsRock lack the ridiculous additional AVX voltage "feature" that ASUS has? If so, I'm going to have to find an AsRock board that lacks coil whine, use offset at 1.4v+, or run manual on a premium board when I could do that on any board half the price.


----------



## misoonigiri

I thought you wrote it crashes for non AVX programs due to vdroop/vdrop at LLC1. Anyway I'm too confused to suggest anything more.


----------



## Bobber1

No, I was remarking about how LLC1 with no additional offset voltage was applying 1.35 volts at load to the cpu. On my old motherboard that had coil whine (AsRock Extreme6) it was stable at 1.344 voltage and offset was stable loading to that under prime and no other application crashed ever. I'm stable under prime95 when I use offset under Asus which loads it at 1.344v, but it's when I load anything else that it crashes. Either I have to account for a disparity and raise which raises AVX beyond 1.4v or just stick with a manual (and burn out my OC faster than offset).


----------



## misoonigiri

Still suggest you try LLC4 or 5, and then Adaptive mode as I wrote earlier


----------



## Bobber1

I've already tested at 1.344v in Prime95 and Memtest and found both to be completely stable on manual voltage. How would I go about setting adaptive with that voltage range considering I have never used it? Would this allow the voltage to drop at idle?


----------



## misoonigiri

Yes, vcore will drop at idle with Adaptive. I think you can try starting off with 1.324 +0.020v

Offset sign +
Additional Turbo 1.324
Offset voltage 0.020

and LLC5

Then see what vcore you get in Windows (probably be higher) - reduce the first number down accordingly to get nearer to your 1.344 target. But I suggest putting it just slightly higher than 1.344


----------



## Bobber1

Wow, so that works way better than offset does. It keeps a high stable voltage for pretty much everything I need it and nothing crashes. I could probably raise it a bit, but additional turbo at 1.3v and offset voltage of 0.020 it keeps it pegged at 1.344 at load. That is much more simple than figuring out what LLC gives the highest base voltage without having to do any negative offset to keep your idle clock from becoming unstable. This is exactly what I wanted offset to be for years. Thanks so much.


----------



## misoonigiri

That's a good start, and you're welcome








If you can afford the temps, I suggest putting your target vcore at about a bin higher, say 1.360
to add some additional stability in case of random vdroops from 1.344 & bsod, after a few hours of stability testing...

If you run some benchmark tests, I'm thinking you'd also get abit better performance at 1.360 vs 1.344


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> Wow, so that works way better than offset does. It keeps a high stable voltage for pretty much everything I need it and nothing crashes. I could probably raise it a bit, but additional turbo at 1.3v and offset voltage of 0.020 it keeps it pegged at 1.344 at load. That is much more simple than figuring out what LLC gives the highest base voltage without having to do any negative offset to keep your idle clock from becoming unstable. This is exactly what I wanted offset to be for years. Thanks so much.


good thing @misoonigiri got to ya... you were using LLC incorrectly. LLC is on the voltage rail to control vdroop transients during load change by lowering (or raising) an offset applied to vcore (static, offset or adaptive) compensating for vdroop. Vdroop is built into the voltage rail since it experiences current change-induced (eg, load change-induced) oscillations around the set voltage which only detectable with special equipment.. not seen by any software we normally use. Intel specifies the maximum extent (excursion) MB manufacturers should control this to. Overclockers need control of vdroop, not to raise the applied voltage, but to control the voltage swing during transients. It goes both ways.. too little vdroop and the high side can be 60-200mV higher thjan what you set in bios, and on the low side, 200mV below what you set. This will cause the machine to crash right at the end of an very high load scenario (like when a tough benchmark ends).


----------



## MattBaneLM

wow

i cant work out the comments like " i bought a premium board so i dont have to use manual volts" n stuff...

for me its the only way to go.... fixed voltage and the appropriate LLC... old school.

but i guess all mobos are different settings.

i dont have adaptive for example. its fixed or offset

someone aksed if asrock boards have soem avx voltage setting... not that I've seen or needed to play with...

anyway to me with fixed you know what ya got and test the LLC that gets you the most consistantly close to your fixed setting under crushing load.. simples! -insert Merkat sound-


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good thing @misoonigiri got to ya... you were using LLC incorrectly. LLC is on the voltage rail to control vdroop transients during load change by lowering (or raising) an offset applied to vcore (static, offset or adaptive) compensating for vdroop. Vdroop is built into the voltage rail since it experiences current change-induced (eg, load change-induced) oscillations around the set voltage which only detectable with special equipment.. not seen by any software we normally use. Intel specifies the maximum extent (excursion) MB manufacturers should control this to. Overclockers need control of vdroop, not to raise the applied voltage, but to control the voltage swing during transients. It goes both ways.. too little vdroop and the high side can be 60-200mV higher thjan what you set in bios, and on the low side, 200mV below what you set. This will cause the machine to crash right at the end of an very high load scenario (like when a tough benchmark ends).


I believe he got frustrated that when running AVX2 loads, he didn't realise ~0.1v was added to vcore. And when not running AVX2, ~0.1v was not added to vcore.
I believe this happens in Auto voltage mode & Offset mode, and may be intended Intel behavior which Asus follows? I'm not sure.

So when he adjusted such that P95 ran fine at 1.344, in Offset mode he didn't realize the board was already adding ~0.1v. So with normal non-AVX2 loads, the board didn't add ~0.1v, and so vcore was much below 1.344 - crash...


----------



## Bobber1

It's not that I was using LLC incorrectly, it's that high LLC on this board literally gave me 1.45vcore with no added voltage when offset was set to +0.005v (basically nothing). I normally use 75% on boards or 5/6 on Asus to get the most stable voltage possible. My AsRock was on level 3 out of 5 for this reason (gave me 100% consistent results with vdroop). The only way to lower the voltage without a massive negative offset was to put it at LLC 2/3 which gave weird voltage swings. Adaptive doesn't have this issue for whatever reason.

I really do think all motherboards should have many levels of LLC and very good offset/adaptive voltage settings. When I played around with the Gaming 7 on my brother's computer, I found the offset option hidden behind a voltage number and having to press page down to find it and then found out that it only had two wildly swinging LLC settings. That to me isn't acceptable, every motherboard should have good voltage control beyond manual, so a premium board should always be perfect. Also, I have had overclocks require more voltage over time as a result of constant voltage, so the degradation in my experience was very real. Anyways, adaptive replaces offset for me, at least on this motherboard, so I won't go into bother talking about that anymore.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Bobber1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> So when he adjusted such that P95 ran fine at 1.344, in Offset mode he didn't realize the board was already adding ~0.1v. So with normal non-AVX2 loads, the board didn't add ~0.1v, and so vcore was much below 1.344 - crash...


Yes, this is exactly what I meant. I would run a simulation program for a game and it didn't use AVX, so it only drew 1.264-1.28 and crashed at 4.6ghz. I thought with the exclusion of the voltage regulator on skylake, this might be gone, since my last board didn't function like this, but I guess AsRock does things a bit differently. I really wish I didn't run into coil whine on it, but since this motherboard doesn't and I got help with the one problem I had, I guess it's fine. Between my PSU, motherboards, and Gigabyte 1070's all having coil whine/electrical noise on them, I'm just a bit frustrated, so my post probably came off that way.


----------



## JJBY

So I finally got my new Build and had some time to spend to figure the skylake basics out and try things.

I am continuing to test, but I think I got a fairly good chip (which amazes me really....)

the sweet spot seems to be 4.79 ghz at 1.385-1.4 v

Though I am still playing with these voltages and minor hrz differences.

Sadly that 4.9/5ghz range though reachable is not practical for everyday use and voltages, so I am working on a 24/7 overclock first.

Im tweaking in offset mode with an LLC of 5 on a Asus Formula board (its a great board btw, im very happy with all the customization)

Oh and temps aren't too bad either..

I have just a non delidded cpu, with good old thermal paste and in IBT Stress MAX I don't go above 77C









Though P95 is a killer


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> So I finally got my new Build and had some time to spend to figure the skylake basics out and try things.
> 
> I am continuing to test, but I think I got a fairly good chip (which amazes me really....)
> 
> the sweet spot seems to be 4.79 ghz at 1.385-1.4 v
> 
> Though I am still playing with these voltages and minor hrz differences.
> 
> Sadly that 4.9/5ghz range though reachable is not practical for everyday use and voltages, so I am working on a 24/7 overclock first.
> 
> Im tweaking in offset mode with an LLC of 5 on a Asus Formula board (its a great board btw, im very happy with all the customization)
> 
> Oh and temps aren't too bad either..
> 
> I have just a non delidded cpu, with good old thermal paste and in IBT Stress MAX I don't go above 77C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though P95 is a killer


I'd be curious if you can survive a p95 blend for more than say 3 hours with those volts.. for me, i'd be "stable" in several programs at lower volts but when i'd go to the old gold standard p95 27.9 boom, not technically "stable", though differing opinions on that









Are your volts you listed under load or bios level entries?


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> I'd be curious if you can survive a p95 blend for more than say 3 hours with those volts.. for me, i'd be "stable" in several programs at lower volts but when i'd go to the old gold standard p95 27.9 boom, not technically "stable", though differing opinions on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your volts you listed under load or bios level entries?


The Volts I listed are under load and reported as actual draw (with it differing between loads)

Sure, I will move onto P95 27.9 now!.


----------



## JJBY

Things changed really fast with p27.9 lol!

Im testing again with new settings for stability actual draw Vcore of 1.434v max (1.35v plus 0.065 offset +, LLC 5 still as bios settings)

I'll update you

oh btw its 159W CPU package Pwr, and my temp max was 85 C









Ill update in roughly 3 hrs


----------



## markm75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Very good call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things changed really fast with p27.9 lol!
> 
> Im testing again with new settings for stability actual draw Vcore of 1.434v max (1.35v plus 0.065 offset +, LLC 5 still as bios settings)
> 
> I'll update you
> 
> oh btw its 159W CPU package Pwr, and my temp max was 85 C


Yep they sure do.. for even faster results.. hit custom change time from 15 to 10.. its still a blend if you leave the other parameters on (if you are doing blend). For me at 4.7 i had to give it at least what you are shooting for.. my max was 1.44.. if you can hit that 4.9 at those volts for a p95 blend over 10+ hours or even 3+ thats an amazing chip in my opinion


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> Yep they sure do.. for even faster results.. hit custom change time from 15 to 10.. its still a blend if you leave the other parameters on (if you are doing blend). For me at 4.7 i had to give it at least what you are shooting for.. my max was 1.44.. if you can hit that 4.9 at those volts for a p95 blend over 10+ hours or even 3+ thats an amazing chip in my opinion


Ok I will try that









I really would love to get this to 4.9ghz for 24/7


----------



## Bogga

Didn't get much attention in my last post... so I'll give it another shot









Ok ppl...

I've been doing it simple. Right now I'm just going with multiplier set to 47, vcore at 1.35, LLC at 5 and adaptive mode +

Last time I tried to make som changes I just tried multiplier and my cooling solution wasn't as good as it is now and the vcore and the temps in load wasn't what I was looking for. This time I thought I'd take a look at bclk, but before I do that I'd like to hear your opinions.

If I go bclk 104 with multiplier at 46 I'd end up at 4784, cache clock of 4160 and fclk of 832. Would you recommend me to change various other things as well or can I leave SA and VCCIO untouched since they affect ram... or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## watermanpc85

guys, I really want to OC my 6700k, but I have to say that Im quite amazed about how many comments about skylake OC can lead to chip degradation and thus get problems really soon I found...

I mean, Im pretty sure I can do 4,6ghz at 1,34v, but I dont know if its REALLY safe







...anything above 1,29v scares me.

I read people using 1,3 to 1,35v and having problems after a few months (the cpu asking for more voltage already, otherwise crashing)...

I have had my 2500K at 4,4ghz and 1,38v for 4 years no problems but skylake...I dont know...


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Didn't get much attention in my last post... so I'll give it another shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ppl...
> 
> I've been doing it simple. Right now I'm just going with multiplier set to 47, vcore at 1.35, LLC at 5 and adaptive mode +
> 
> Last time I tried to make som changes I just tried multiplier and my cooling solution wasn't as good as it is now and the vcore and the temps in load wasn't what I was looking for. This time I thought I'd take a look at bclk, but before I do that I'd like to hear your opinions.
> 
> If I go bclk 104 with multiplier at 46 I'd end up at 4784, cache clock of 4160 and fclk of 832. Would you recommend me to change various other things as well or can I leave SA and VCCIO untouched since they affect ram... or am I getting this wrong?


I am in no way a skylake pro as I really have only been properly working on mine for the last 9 hrs or so but I will try and give some advice (hopefully some people who are more pro can back me up or suggest other things)

I would highly recommend starting with the simplest overclocking as much as possible, find your max speeds for your determined thresholds (voltage and temp wise) and then tweak them.

This is what I have been doing.

The simplest and most stable solution for finding these perimeters is taking it in baby steps that you are comfortable with by carefully increasing your multiplier and voltage with the appropriate testing.

I am unsure of what motherboard you have, however these are the basics I would suggest.

Set your Bclk to 100, multiplier eventually to your desired achieved speed and your voltage in manual mode BELOW what your max comfortable level is and tighten the LLC. *at least on my board the LLC will over volt your cpu to compensate voltage drop under intense loads so the higher you raise this setting the more it will increase the voltage at times above your set manual cpu voltage. (more or less depending on your mobo)

Keep playing around with this until you find something very close to being stable...

Once you are almost stable is when I would suggest you move into more in depth mobo adjustments. (tweaking of Bclk, multiplier and moving over to adaptive or offset voltage regulation. (bear in mind that again your LLC effects the voltage adjustments so find that "ratio" for your particular motherboard.

Ensure you do this all with everything set to absolute stock speeds. (your gpu, ram, etc)

eventually you will find your particular cpu's sweet spot for what you are trying to achieve and can move onto making adjustments to optimize all your other speeds like ram, etc etc

(Keep in mind that despite your goal being to up Your Bclk speed right off the bat, you have a higher chance of failing a test due to other factors (such as ram speed increase beyond optimal, etc) and my way mentioned above is the simplest way of narrowing down specific issues)

Hope this helps


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> guys, I really want to OC my 6700k, but I have to say that Im quite amazed about how many comments about skylake OC can lead to chip degradation and thus get problems really soon I found...
> 
> I mean, Im pretty sure I can do 4,6ghz at 1,34v, but I dont know if its REALLY safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...anything above 1,29v scares me.
> 
> I read people using 1,3 to 1,35v and having problems after a few months (the cpu asking for more voltage already, otherwise crashing)...
> 
> I have had my 2500K at 4,4ghz and 1,38v for 4 years no problems but skylake...I dont know...


I have read different recommendations everywhere. Ultimately when you take up overclocking it is what risk you are comfortable with taking. For some 1.35v will be too much, for others 1.45v doesn't even bother them.

Look up intel's recommendations and specifications. Decide how long that cpu needs to last you, and if the gains are truly needed. Ultimately in the end if something goes wrong it comes out of your pocket.

Also I would suggest this https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Bogga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I am in no way a skylake pro as I really have only been properly working on mine for the last 9 hrs or so but I will try and give some advice (hopefully some people who are more pro can back me up or suggest other things)
> 
> I would highly recommend starting with the simplest overclocking as much as possible, find your max speeds for your determined thresholds (voltage and temp wise) and then tweak them.
> 
> This is what I have been doing.
> 
> The simplest and most stable solution for finding these perimeters is taking it in baby steps that you are comfortable with by carefully increasing your multiplier and voltage with the appropriate testing.
> 
> I am unsure of what motherboard you have, however these are the basics I would suggest.
> 
> Set your Bclk to 100, multiplier eventually to your desired achieved speed and your voltage in manual mode BELOW what your max comfortable level is and tighten the LLC. *at least on my board the LLC will over volt your cpu to compensate voltage drop under intense loads so the higher you raise this setting the more it will increase the voltage at times above your set manual cpu voltage. (more or less depending on your mobo)
> 
> Keep playing around with this until you find something very close to being stable...
> 
> Once you are almost stable is when I would suggest you move into more in depth mobo adjustments. (tweaking of Bclk, multiplier and moving over to adaptive or offset voltage regulation. (bear in mind that again your LLC effects the voltage adjustments so find that "ratio" for your particular motherboard.
> 
> Ensure you do this all with everything set to absolute stock speeds. (your gpu, ram, etc)
> 
> eventually you will find your particular cpu's sweet spot for what you are trying to achieve and can move onto making adjustments to optimize all your other speeds like ram, etc etc
> 
> (Keep in mind that despite your goal being to up Your Bclk speed right off the bat, you have a higher chance of failing a test due to other factors (such as ram speed increase beyond optimal, etc) and my way mentioned above is the simplest way of narrowing down specific issues)
> 
> Hope this helps


I've done these steps... that's why I'm looking at bclk


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> I've done these steps... that's why I'm looking at bclk


oh ok sorry my bad lol.

I personally would drop my ram speeds to compensate for the automatic 40mhz increase of frequency with the increased Bclk. (just to eliminate it as a possible issue as you work on stabilizing the cpu)

I'm still learning myself, so I can only recommend what I am finding helpful!









p.s. *30 min's to go on my prime 95 27.9 test for confirmed 3 hr stable run at 4.8ghz! WOOT!*









I'll validate with my crazy voltages and temps and cpuz soon


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> I have read different recommendations everywhere. Ultimately when you take up overclocking it is what risk you are comfortable with taking. For some 1.35v will be too much, for others 1.45v doesn't even bother them.
> 
> Look up intel's recommendations and specifications. Decide how long that cpu needs to last you, and if the gains are truly needed. Ultimately in the end if something goes wrong it comes out of your pocket.
> 
> Also I would suggest this https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> 
> Hopefully that helps!


I've read conflicting data everywhere. I am also wondering if 1.395v @ 4.625GHz is "safe" for 24/7 use as long as temps are in check? During stability testing, my highest core was 80 degrees C and average temps across all cores was 75-76 degrees C. Idle temps are good: 26-28 degrees C. While gaming, temps never go above 55 degrees C, mostly 46-55 degrees C. Sorry to keep bringing this up again, but I've been running at 1.37v for 6 months and have not noticed any degradation. TIA


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've read conflicting data everywhere. I am also wondering if 1.395v @ 4.625GHz is "safe" for 24/7 use as long as temps are in check? During stability testing, my highest core was 80 degrees C and average temps across all cores was 75-76 degrees C. Idle temps are good: 26-28 degrees C. While gaming, temps never go above 55 degrees C, mostly 46-55 degrees C. Sorry to keep bringing this up again, but I've been running at 1.37v for 6 months and have not noticed any degradation. TIA


Well I may not be the best person to ask.

Reason being I am going for a 24/7 overclock that far exceeds what it sounds like you would deem safe.

My max comfort level for vcore for this is 1.475ish

That said I have no intention to be still using this cpu in 3 years and i have purchased intel's protection plan if it craps out before then ( in case )

temps are key imo.

My temps will be very acceptable given in P 95 the highest temp peak i reached was 88C for a very brief moment with an average of 70 C in blend tests

Seeing how i'll only ever use this pc for gaming, it should rarely if ever get close to that.

For myself this is 100% acceptable to what I deem safe (a little above intel's max recommendation of 1.45v)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Well....Here goes.
I tried 5.0 @ 1.5v, it booted but was not stable, so I tried 4.9 @ 1.5v. Not stable either. I got to 4.801 @ 1.485v 84C, also not stable for more than 2 hours. 4.7 @ 1.46v 82C was not stable either. So meh...lol.
4.625 @ 1.395 is stable ironically.
So this is my dilemma:
4.4 @ 1.265v 58C
4.5 @ 1.280v 67C
4.6 @ 1.37v 71C
4.625 @ 1.395v 80C
I'm still under 1.4v technically, but different sites give conflicting advice. And this IS OCN for god's sake(insert random deity here). Most ppl are telling me to drop down to 4.5 @ 1.280v, but to me the increase between that and 4.625 is noticeable. I like moar powah! So yeah....I'm cornfusled.


----------



## JJBY

seems stable enough!

4.8ghz seems to really be the optimal cpu speed for this cpu out of my lottery.

basically 20% increase in voltage equates to 20% increase in speed for this one.

I have tried higher but honestly unless I delid and go with indigo extreme tim it isn't worth it ( and even then wouldn't be for myself for 24/7 use hitting 1.5 V maybe more.

None the less I am fairly happy, despite not getting quite the speed I was hoping for.

I focused solely on the cpu clock, so I have much more to do to ensure stability as I move into the other areas.

Here is my validations!











http://valid.x86.fr/jayf3y

https://postimg.org/image/3ottuuqkz/5c63b7c5/

https://postimg.org/image/qy2vdw26z/5b7a26bf/

https://postimg.org/image/pbzcel6ex/726d46f6/

https://postimg.org/image/5fwqtd8ad/76a3d45a/

https://postimg.org/image/3jqh4du9z/a7a53ca3/

Now time to get working on the Bclk, ram, and gpus









For Validation Purposes:

Username: JJBY
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 100.15 MHZ
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4805 MHZ
Cache Frequency: 4104 MHZ
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive Mode, Offset + Vcore 1.35 offset 0.076 LLC 5
Vcore: 1.456v
FCLK: 1000.7 MHZ
Cooling Solution: EK wb Predator 360mm
Stability Test: Prime 95 29.7 3rs 38 mins * see above for SS pass

Batch Number: Vietnam, BATCH# X615C436
Ram Speed:Work In Progress * stock 1067 Mhz CL 15-15-5-36-50
Ram Voltage: 1.2V
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Formula
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments: This was only work on the CPU, I will update later with additional entire system clocks

To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
*Prime v27.9 3 hours*



IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours

Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test.

Picture Verification:







To have this optional column ticked off, you must submit a picture showing that the stress test has been completed as you claimed. You also must have HWinfo open, showing both the frequency and Vcore. (Many people forget to make sure the Vcore reading is showing.)


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well....Here goes.
> I tried 5.0 @ 1.5v, it booted but was not stable, so I tried 4.9 @ 1.5v. Not stable either. I got to 4.801 @ 1.485v 84C, also not stable for more than 2 hours. 4.7 @ 1.46v 82C was not stable either. So meh...lol.
> 4.625 @ 1.395 is stable ironically.
> So this is my dilemma:
> 4.4 @ 1.265v 58C
> 4.5 @ 1.280v 67C
> 4.6 @ 1.37v 71C
> 4.625 @ 1.395v 80C
> I'm still under 1.4v technically, but different sites give conflicting advice. And this IS OCN for god's sake(insert random deity here). Most ppl are telling me to drop down to 4.5 @ 1.280v, but to me the increase between that and 4.625 is noticeable. I like moar powah! So yeah....I'm cornfusled.


You sound like me, lol. I personally would rather have that extra bit of power at the cost of the life time of the product.

The reason why they are telling you to do 4.5 ghz is because that seems to be the sweet spot out of those benchmarks in performance per volt.

Again, unless this is something you want to be 100% sure works perfectly fine still in 3-6 years or more, then I see absolutely nothing wrong with the 4.625 over clock imo.

Sucks that the higher clocks weren't working in your favor though


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just don't have the time to eff around with voltages and the like. Working crazy hours at BBY + wife and kids. lol. Maybe if I had more time, I could get it stable at 4.7 or 4.8. It sucks, for every 100MHz it takes + 0.090v increase. I think I hit the chip's wall, ie the point of diminishing returns.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> It's not that I was using LLC incorrectly, it's that high LLC on this board literally gave me 1.45vcore with no added voltage when offset was set to +0.005v (basically nothing). I normally use 75% on boards or 5/6 on Asus to get the most stable voltage possible. My AsRock was on level 3 out of 5 for this reason (gave me 100% consistent results with vdroop). The only way to lower the voltage without a massive negative offset was to put it at LLC 2/3 which gave weird voltage swings. Adaptive doesn't have this issue for whatever reason.
> 
> I really do think all motherboards should have many levels of LLC and very good offset/adaptive voltage settings. When I played around with the Gaming 7 on my brother's computer, I found the offset option hidden behind a voltage number and having to press page down to find it and then found out that it only had two wildly swinging LLC settings. That to me isn't acceptable, every motherboard should have good voltage control beyond manual, so a premium board should always be perfect. Also, I have had overclocks require more voltage over time as a result of constant voltage, so the degradation in my experience was very real. Anyways, adaptive replaces offset for me, at least on this motherboard, so I won't go into bother talking about that anymore.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


sounds like you got it figured out. And yes, High LLC on ASUS boards will increase vcore (significantly) under high current loads... just be aware that the load line overshoot (voltage transient I mentioned) is on top of the (now) elevated vcore. MOdern VRMs are much better at controlling this LLO; LLC let's us control it further.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I went back to 4.6GHz core/cache @ 1.35v adaptive, +0.020 offset(1.37v, total), LLC 5. Highest temp is 70 degrees C, average 67 degrees C. Totally not worth the extra .25MHz/0.025v, considering the extra heat.


----------



## rakesh27

Hey guys,

Am i missing something as i just got this CPU installed for a week now and i easily got 4.8Ghz, below is what i did

Mobo - Gigabyte Z-170 G1 Gaming
CPU - 4.8Ghz
CPU Cache - 4.4Ghz
CPU Volts - 1.35v
Blck - 100

Ram - Corsair Vengence 2x16Gb rated 3200Mhz
Ram - 3000Mhz
Ram Timings - 16 18 18 36 - 1T DC
Ram Volts - 1.35

Its wierd, my idle is 37c- 39c, load 68c - 70c, im using a Corsair H100i in push pull config and temps are staying low, seems like this CPU loves to be overclocked very easily.... i was using a very nice x99 rig, then thought im not using it to its full potential, and since i only game and browse the web, i thought lets try the 6700k. To be honest i pleasently surprised this CPU is very good for what it is...

Nice chip, i hope the 7700k overclocks just as well with low temps, maybe we can hit the magic no of 5.0Ghz.....

Cant wait....


----------



## DeathAngel74

You used a Z170 board in a X99 rig?


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Am i missing something as i just got this CPU installed for a week now and i easily got 4.8Ghz, below is what i did
> 
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z-170 G1 Gaming
> CPU - 4.8Ghz
> CPU Cache - 4.4Ghz
> CPU Volts - 1.35v
> Blck - 100
> 
> Ram - Corsair Vengence 2x16Gb rated 3200Mhz
> Ram - 3000Mhz
> Ram Timings - 16 18 18 36 - 1T DC
> Ram Volts - 1.35
> 
> Its wierd, my idle is 37c- 39c, load 68c - 70c, im using a Corsair H100i in push pull config and temps are staying low, seems like this CPU loves to be overclocked very easily.... i was using a very nice x99 rig, then thought im not using it to its full potential, and since i only game and browse the web, i thought lets try the 6700k. To be honest i pleasently surprised this CPU is very good for what it is...
> 
> Nice chip, i hope the 7700k overclocks just as well with low temps, maybe we can hit the magic no of 5.0Ghz.....
> 
> Cant wait....


Is that stable for 3 hours in prime 95 27.9 or IBT? If so that is amazing!


----------



## rakesh27

nah i swapped out the x99 rig, even though ive overclocked the 5960x @ 4.6 it did run hot, i noticed with the 6700k z-170 they run much cooler and it has same or better performance in games.

I havent tested it in prime yet, but for what i do which is gaming it runs fine with the 1080, ive tested it with quite a few games for hours on end without any problems... cool eh.

I need to test in prime, which i will do as soon as...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Are 26 passes of IBT @ very high enough to test stability? I've already completed 10 passes successfully. Sorry to be a PITA.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Are 26 passes of IBT @ very high enough to test stability? I've already completed 10 passes successfully. Sorry to be a PITA.


According to the IBT readme:
Quote:


> 3. Select the run # (should use at least 5 at minimum, no more than 20).


Also, you should test at maximum but I never had a pc crash after passing at very high.


----------



## DeathAngel74

please disregard


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thank you. I will restart the pc, let it cool for a few minutes and run 20 passes. Then report back. Plus it's almost 1am, and I'm tired, lol. Maximum would take forever and I have to be up for work at 6 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 passes completed without errors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d
> 
> Bed time now....


I believe the recommended duration was three hours.

For me, that was 20 passes at Max with 16GB of RAM.


----------



## Imakuniaw

Welp, gonna throw mine into the mix. Feels bad for not having any dot on that graph near my area.

*Username:* Imakuniaw
*CPU Model:* i5 6600k
*Base Clock:* 101.5
*Core Multiplier:* 42
*Core Frequency:* 4263
*Cache Frequency:* 4263
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.275
*Vcore:* Dunno what's my average, for my PC is always 24/7 under P95 load. Aka constan 1.296v after the LLC overshoot
*FCLK:* 1ghz
*Cooling Solution:* Corsair H55 set as a front intake
*Stability Test:* _Days_ worth of continuous Prime95 at different FTT levels (and by that, I mean a couple days for each FTT). A few FTT examples: 128, 672, 768, 800, 896, 1600, 1728, 1920, 2560, 2880.

*Batch Number:* I don't have the box anymore, but I've bought it in Brazil.
*Ram Speed:* 3145mhz (15-17-17-36-2T)
*Ram Voltage:* 1.4 vRAM, 1.130 VCCIO and 1.250 VCCSA.
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z170 Extreme4+
*LLC Setting:* LLC 3 (out of 1-4). 4 droops, 3 and above overshoots (with higher levels overshooting even higher)
*Misc Comments:* Still working on tuning down the RAM for RTL, IOL and votlages. Will take me a vaccation to do it, though, as I can only touch my BIOS once a week.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well....Here goes.
> I tried 5.0 @ 1.5v, it booted but was not stable, so I tried 4.9 @ 1.5v. Not stable either. I got to 4.801 @ 1.485v 84C, also not stable for more than 2 hours. 4.7 @ 1.46v 82C was not stable either. So meh...lol.
> 4.625 @ 1.395 is stable ironically.
> So this is my dilemma:
> 4.4 @ 1.265v 58C
> 4.5 @ 1.280v 67C
> 4.6 @ 1.37v 71C
> 4.625 @ 1.395v 80C
> I'm still under 1.4v technically, but different sites give conflicting advice. And this IS OCN for god's sake(insert random deity here). Most ppl are telling me to drop down to 4.5 @ 1.280v, but to me the increase between that and 4.625 is noticeable. I like moar powah! So yeah....I'm cornfusled.


The likely cause of instability at "4.801 @ 1.485v 84C" is your temperatures. Intel processors *can* go to about 100c before they are damaged, but they lose stability starting in the high 70's when overclocking around 4.5GHz and higher. Laptops and such are "fine" for stability running 100c temps because they only reach low to mid 2GHz area, but as soon as that frequency goes way up you need to keep them a lot cooler running.

As for your voltage, its fine. Just keep your temps in check.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobber1*
> 
> It's not that I was using LLC incorrectly, it's that high LLC on this board literally gave me 1.45vcore with no added voltage when offset was set to +0.005v (basically nothing). I normally use 75% on boards or 5/6 on Asus to get the most stable voltage possible. My AsRock was on level 3 out of 5 for this reason (gave me 100% consistent results with vdroop). The only way to lower the voltage without a massive negative offset was to put it at LLC 2/3 which gave weird voltage swings. Adaptive doesn't have this issue for whatever reason.
> 
> I really do think all motherboards should have many levels of LLC and very good offset/adaptive voltage settings. When I played around with the Gaming 7 on my brother's computer, I found the offset option hidden behind a voltage number and having to press page down to find it and then found out that it only had two wildly swinging LLC settings. That to me isn't acceptable, every motherboard should have good voltage control beyond manual, so a premium board should always be perfect. Also, I have had overclocks require more voltage over time as a result of constant voltage, so the degradation in my experience was very real. Anyways, adaptive replaces offset for me, at least on this motherboard, so I won't go into bother talking about that anymore.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Each board is pretty different. I have the Gigabyte Z170X-SOC Force and LLC performance is one of the best on the market. You can see the numbers here:

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index13.html

I use Turbo LLC myself @ 1.36 and voltage is very stable. So at least I can say that those voltage swings you mention its not a Gigabyte thing, but model related.


----------



## DeathAngel74

please disregard. cleaning up irrelevant posts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Darkwizzie

Please update my stats. This is my final submission. For reference, my original submission was post #7325, pg. 733. I've clean up all the failed attempts in the thread. TIA

*Username*: DeathAngel74
*CPU model*: i7 6700k LGA1151
*BCLK:* 100.02 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 46
*Cache Multiplier*: 44
*Core Frequency*: 4601.1 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4401.1 MHz
*VCORE UEFI BIOS:* 1.35v adaptive + 0.020v
*VCORE WINDOWS/CPU-Z*: 1.376v
*VCORE 100% Load:* 1.378v
*FCLK*: 1 GHz
*Cooling*: H100i v2 - Push/Pull (4 fans/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut)
*Stability tests:* Prime95 26.6 - small FFT's, *4096*4096 - 1 hour*/28.7 - small FFT's 1 hour each, Realbench stress test - 1 hour, *Realbench benchmark - 6 loops, 20+10 passes IBT - very high, 1.5 hours LinX maximum*
*Batch number*: X548C056 (Vietnam)
*RAM Speed*: 3200 MHz 16-18-18-36-2T XMP 2.0
*VDRAM*: 1.35V
*Motherboard*: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO Z170 - BIOS 2202
*LLC:* Level 5
*Delid*: Nope
*VCCIO*: 1.224v
*VCCSA*: 1.216v
*VPCH*: 1.000v
*VSTB*: 1.237v
*CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Each board is pretty different. I have the Gigabyte Z170X-SOC Force and LLC performance is one of the best on the market. You can see the numbers here:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index13.html
> 
> I use Turbo LLC myself @ 1.36 and voltage is very stable. S*o at least I can say that those voltage swings you mention its not a Gigabyte thing*, but model related.


LLC is compensating for voltage "swings" you cannot see with any OS software, or a digital multi-meter. (load line overshoot - clearly described in Intel's Product data sheet for this generation). You should read up on what LLC does.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Darkwizzie
> 
> Please update my stats. This is my final submission. For reference, my original submission was post #7325, pg. 733. I've clean up all the failed attempts in the thread. TIA
> 
> *Username*: DeathAngel74
> *CPU model*: i7 6700k LGA1151
> *BCLK:* 100.02 MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 46
> *Cache Multiplier*: 44
> *Core Frequency*: 4601.1 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4401.1 MHz
> *VCORE UEFI BIOS:* 1.35v adaptive + 0.020v
> *VCORE WINDOWS/CPU-Z*: 1.376v
> *VCORE 100% Load:* 1.378v
> *FCLK*: 1 GHz
> *Cooling*: H100i v2 - Push/Pull (4 fans/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut)
> *Stability tests:* Prime95 26.6 - small FFT's, *4096*4096 - 1 hour*/28.7 - small FFT's 1 hour each, Realbench stress test - 1 hour, *Realbench benchmark - 6 loops, 20+10 passes IBT - very high, 1.5 hours LinX maximum*
> *Batch number*: X548C056 (Vietnam)
> *RAM Speed*: 3200 MHz 16-18-18-36-2T XMP 2.0
> *VDRAM*: 1.35V
> *Motherboard*: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO Z170 - BIOS 2202
> *LLC:* Level 5
> *Delid*: Nope
> *VCCIO*: 1.224v
> *VCCSA*: 1.216v
> *VPCH*: 1.000v
> *VSTB*: 1.237v
> *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think they are very active with updating it anymore at this time


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC is compensating for voltage "swings" you cannot see with any OS software, or a digital multi-meter. (load line overshoot - clearly described in Intel's Product data sheet for this generation). You should read up on what LLC does.


I know what LLC does, tyvm. Regarding how to measure it´s influence, discuss it directly with Tweak Town´s Overclocking gurus, I just posted you their table


----------



## marik123

Installed my RAM today got my CPU to 4800mhz @ 1.428v, cache 4000mhz and memory o/c to 3733mhz 16-16-16-36 2T 1.35v. Not too bad. I also had to delid my 6700k just to keep the temperature in check. I was hitting 84c in games, and now only 61c in games after delid CLU/MX4.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Should I use LLC high on Gigabyte z170x gaming 7 for my 6700k? I am stable multiplier x45 on everything auto, but when I set it to x46 windows crashes when fully loaded...
I prefer not to have fixed voltage, because my pc run almost 24/7, but want to make sure my cpu doesn't throttle due to voltage, any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> I know what LLC does, tyvm. Regarding how to measure it´s influence, discuss it directly with Tweak Town´s Overclocking gurus, I just posted you their table


No you do not... obviously.
lol - the table


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






proves that the tweaktown noobs also do not understand LLC, load line overshoot, and load-change induced transient voltage spikes. Each of these is described in the Intel Product Datasheet. Here's some reading.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414

summary: by holding vcore presumably steady like seen in cpuZ during a load change your cpu will receive 60-200mV higher vcore during the load change even when using a voltage clamp. The overshoot is a basic property of any circuit operating at "constant" voltage when current changes. the spike last less than 20milli sec, and can only be detected with a socket tool and an oscilloscope. it is responsible for the majority of gate/channel degradation.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No you do not... obviously.
> lol - the table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proves that the tweaktown noobs also do not understand LLC, load line overshoot, and load-change induced transient voltage spikes. Each of these is described in the Intel Product Datasheet. Here's some reading.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> summary: by holding vcore presumably steady like seen in cpuZ during a load change your cpu will receive 60-200mV higher vcore during the load change even when using a voltage clamp. The overshoot is a basic property of any circuit operating at "constant" voltage when current changes. the spike last less than 20milli sec, and can only be detected with a socket tool and an oscilloscope. it is responsible for the majority of gate/channel degradation.


ROFL, whatever dude. Just wanted to let you know that LLC and voltage regulation is flawless on my Z170X SOC FORCE, while the Gaming 7 is not very good, as several reviews have already stated, so it´s not a Gigabyte problem but model related. I´m not going to waste my time entering a discussion on what LLC does or not and how to measure it.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/gigabyte-z170x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/11/

"Gigabyte's Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard had no problem pushing our i7-6700K chip to its stability limit of 4.8GHz when using 1.4V. Voltage accuracy using the High LLC setting could have been better - our multimeter recorded a VCore of around 1.385V whilst idling and around 1.37V when under heavy Prime95 load."

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/39694-gigabyte-pushes-custom-z170x-soc-force-motherboard-on-liquid-nitrogen-at-ces-2016

"The board also features a high quality 8/16 phase design along with the latest in digital PWM technology. According to Steve B. from TweakTown, the VRM is well tuned, minor rails are all using 40A power stages, and LLC is some of the best he has seen so far."

I guess it won´t serve you much because all those guys are noobs as you hold the ultimate well of PC knowledge


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> ROFL, whatever dude. Just wanted to let you know that LLC and voltage regulation is flawless on my Z170X SOC FORCE, while the Gaming 7 is not very good, as several reviews have already stated, so it´s not a Gigabyte problem but model related. I´m not going to waste my time entering a discussion on what LLC does or not and how to measure it.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/gigabyte-z170x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/11/
> 
> "Gigabyte's Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard had no problem pushing our i7-6700K chip to its stability limit of 4.8GHz when using 1.4V. Voltage accuracy using the High LLC setting could have been better - our multimeter recorded a VCore of around 1.385V whilst idling and around 1.37V when under heavy Prime95 load."
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/39694-gigabyte-pushes-custom-z170x-soc-force-motherboard-on-liquid-nitrogen-at-ces-2016
> 
> "The board also features a high quality 8/16 phase design along with the latest in digital PWM technology. According to Steve B. from TweakTown, the VRM is well tuned, minor rails are all using 40A power stages, and LLC is some of the best he has seen so far."
> 
> I guess it won´t serve you much because all those guys are noobs as you hold the ultimate well of PC knowledge


still don't understand LLC I see. A multimeter CANNOT register the voltage excursion. But hey.. no need for you to understand any of this. just enjoy your rig.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I putted LLC setting on High and have better experience @ 4.7 on auto everything else, but still something missing, i get crashes for example when i run cinebench
PS. I played witcher 3 until now with no crash... why cinebench fails, really...


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No you do not... obviously.
> lol - the table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proves that the tweaktown noobs also do not understand LLC, load line overshoot, and load-change induced transient voltage spikes. Each of these is described in the Intel Product Datasheet. Here's some reading.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2000_20#post_23088546
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23088741
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/2020_20#post_23089414
> 
> summary: by holding vcore presumably steady like seen in cpuZ during a load change your cpu will receive 60-200mV higher vcore during the load change even when using a voltage clamp. The overshoot is a basic property of any circuit operating at "constant" voltage when current changes. the spike last less than 20milli sec, and can only be detected with a socket tool and an oscilloscope. it is responsible for the majority of gate/channel degradation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> ROFL, whatever dude. Just wanted to let you know that LLC and voltage regulation is flawless on my Z170X SOC FORCE, while the Gaming 7 is not very good, as several reviews have already stated, so it´s not a Gigabyte problem but model related. I´m not going to waste my time entering a discussion on what LLC does or not and how to measure it.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/gigabyte-z170x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/11/
> 
> "Gigabyte's Z170X-Gaming 7 motherboard had no problem pushing our i7-6700K chip to its stability limit of 4.8GHz when using 1.4V. Voltage accuracy using the High LLC setting could have been better - our multimeter recorded a VCore of around 1.385V whilst idling and around 1.37V when under heavy Prime95 load."
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/motherboards/39694-gigabyte-pushes-custom-z170x-soc-force-motherboard-on-liquid-nitrogen-at-ces-2016
> 
> "The board also features a high quality 8/16 phase design along with the latest in digital PWM technology. According to Steve B. from TweakTown, the VRM is well tuned, minor rails are all using 40A power stages, and LLC is some of the best he has seen so far."
> 
> I guess it won´t serve you much because all those guys are noobs as you hold the ultimate well of PC knowledge


@Sin0822 http://www.overclock.net/u/145269/sin0822

Sin0822 where you at bro, lets get all sides of this LLC story, I personally had no idea you couldn't measure the differences between llc settings such as Extreme and Turbo. I have always just used Turbo for ambient testing and Extreme when benching cold, but wuld be nice to have this cleared up.
Pics of my LN2's for entertainment


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


THanks bro... a video is more likely to be "read".
Yep - Der8auer did a nice job in the video... you do know I posted those same charts here a few years ago . They are from an article published when the QX9650 launched.










It's all related to this (for 2011-3, I have thhe skylake Ds somewhere...







):



LLC "offset" does exactly that, reduces the vdroop that we can see with OS tools, but elevates the transient spike - it's a Maxwell (the physicist) thing, clamp a voltage, change the current (= load) and the voltage will oscillate around the clamped value. Bottom line is, modern VRMs _are_ able to dampen the oscillation but not eliminate it. Praz posted some scope data showing that the ASUS vrm array performed well, but the data was obtained without using the Intel socket tool AFAIK. Personally, I'd rather increase the idle voltage (contrary to der8auer) and allow vdroop... limit/knowing the extent of the voltage excursion, which will swing a higher relative magnitude as the set load voltage is raised.
my


----------



## GtiJason




----------



## NikolayNeykov

Thanks for the video, so I use high LLC on my z170x gaming 7, but what is this power setting mentioned there and how to increase it? Maybe this drop cause cinebench to crash on start, although the games run without problem.


----------



## MattBaneLM

a lot of good information came out of that uuummmm... butting of beautiful minds... lol


----------



## GtiJason




----------



## Jpmboy

GtiJason is "the bus".


----------



## Praz

Hello

With this topic getting quite technical in nature it is probably best that correct terminology is also used. There is no such thing a "negative overshoot". A transient change in voltage that results in a value less than the established lower limit is referred to as undershoot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With this topic getting quite technical in nature it is probably best that correct terminology is also used. There is no such thing a "negative overshoot". A transient change in voltage that results in a value less than the established lower limit is referred to as undershoot.


Paint or crayons please.










Praz - I think you know the guy that wrote that article the representative voltage charts came from? Was it Anandtech or something?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Paint or crayons please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz - I think you know the guy that wrote that article the representative voltage charts came from? Was it Anandtech or something?


Hello

Kris Boughton wrote a very good article 8 or 10 years ago at AnandTech regarding CPU power delivery.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Thanks for the video, so I use high LLC on my z170x gaming 7, but what is this power setting mentioned there and how to increase it? Maybe this drop cause cinebench to crash on start, although the games run without problem.


Can i get answer to this?


----------



## Stalefish

I dont get it.

I have mine set to 4.5ghz @ 1.312v manual, but the temperature is way over what is seen in the chart in this thread.
I have two EK PE360 rads with all corsair ml120 pro fans and my temp goes to 71c when stresstesting with just realbench?

If i set voltage to 1.25 i can run 4.4ghz and the temp is then ~65c

Any one have any idea of what this could be caused by? Bad luck with the tim?


----------



## Raghar

You'd need to post how many watts is your CPU using. Mine is using 52 W under normal load fine tuned. Not more than 78 W overclocked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Kris Boughton wrote a very good article 8 or 10 years ago at AnandTech regarding CPU power delivery.


yep - that's the one I pulled the graphs from. thanks.


----------



## marik123

It seems to be that when I use offset in my gigabyte z170 gaming ultra motherboard with LLC set to high, if I see 1.3v in BIOS and I give it a +0.025v offset, then the actual voltage in windows is 1.416v, then when I run OCCT, the voltage will spike all the way up to 1.488v, which is not what I set it for. Even if I change the LLC to standard, high, turbo, it will still spike up to 1.488v. Is there any option I can use besides setting it to 1.428v manual in the BIOS?

My old 4790K does not have this issue where if I set to adaptive 1.325v with +0.001v additional offset in BIOS, the CPU voltage will stay at 1.328v during load and drop down to 0.756v during idle.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcy*
> 
> My old 4790K does not have this issue where if I set to adaptive 1.325v with +0.001v additional offset in BIOS, the CPU voltage will stay at 1.328v during load and drop down to 0.756v during idle.


I have a 6700k and 780ti and my mates has a 4790K and 780ti, zero difference in performance between them, his 4790K aint even clocked either like my 4.5ghz skylake, why did you upgrade from a 4790K to a skylake anyway, almost everyone i know aint bothered upgrading from there 4790K either, no point at all it seems.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I have a 6700k and 780ti and my mates has a 4790K and 780ti, zero difference in performance between them, his 4790K aint even clocked either like my 4.5ghz skylake, why did you upgrade from a 4790K to a skylake anyway, almost everyone i know aint bothered upgrading from there 4790K either, no point at all it seems.


overclocking?


----------



## MattBaneLM

aint a massive difference between my 3570k and 6700k tbh. unless you have very high frequency ddr4 also their aint a lot of diff between ddr3 and 4 lol.

3570k ddr3 2400 10-11-11-28 1t
superpi32M 6.40.00 ish

5700k ddr4 3200 many frequencies and timings tested only couple seconds faster

in fact 6700k @ 5000Mhz ddr4 3600 xmp- 15-17-17-35 2t is only 6.22.000 mins ish prime
32M

im gonna see if i can get my ddr4 to the spped and timings of my ddr3 and test with only 4 cores to have an apple against an apple (both at 4800mhz)

if your benching for hwbot, most benches benefit from the higher frequency but for example prime prefers non hyperthreaded and perhps even prefers the tighter timings over frequency

UPDATE..well it didnt want me to run 10-12-12-31 2t but i got 11-12-12-31 2t to do a 32 pi run...
6.46.949... after some volt bumps
thats 5-6 seconds slower than my fastest run with 3570k/ddr3-2400 on a z77 asrock extreme 4 mobo so with some tweaking i would probably get this rig around the same @2400.

i only ran with hyperthreading off FYI so as to make the comparison pretty even.. all out of curiosity and cause i thought someone else with no life like me may enjoy it.. lol
so-
similarly capable motherboards
two chips that have a sweet spot at 4800Mhz
similar ranged ram (gskill probably has the edge within the parameters of the ddr3-ddr4 industry)
they ran all other hardware and cooling exept for a raystorm pro block upgrade and CM nano gel TIM
Should have called the new generation of ram "DDR3 part 2.. the continuation"
kinda feel like they could have just made higher frequency DDR3 and built a stronger next platform but they had to do a release as per a business models profitability. keep it fresh even if we got nothing new. seperating the bclk latch etc for overclockers isnt a "for the masses" upgrade...

oh and they dont even make em properly. ya gotta "fix" em. so you delid it... and ya got no warranty!! even though you made it less likely to fry...

hahahahahahahaha.
sorry i'm in a jovial mood today..








MEH!


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I have a 6700k and 780ti and my mates has a 4790K and 780ti, zero difference in performance between them, his 4790K aint even clocked either like my 4.5ghz skylake, why did you upgrade from a 4790K to a skylake anyway, almost everyone i know aint bothered upgrading from there 4790K either, no point at all it seems.


My old 4790K delid CLU/MX2 did 4.8ghz @ 1.328v, 4.3ghz Cache @ 1.2v adaptive with additional offset +0.001v, RAM @ 2666mhz 11-13-13-35 1T @ 1.665v on an Asrock Z97 Extreme4 board. I sold the combo to a friend for $400, and spent $100 extra to purchase my current 6700k combo. I actually gained 15-20% performance in games such as SC2, overwatch, Far Cry 4, GTA5 mean while rise of tomb raider didn't gain as much.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Am i missing something as i just got this CPU installed for a week now and i easily got 4.8Ghz, below is what i did
> 
> Mobo - Gigabyte Z-170 G1 Gaming
> CPU - 4.8Ghz
> CPU Cache - 4.4Ghz
> CPU Volts - 1.35v
> Blck - 100
> 
> Ram - Corsair Vengence 2x16Gb rated 3200Mhz
> Ram - 3000Mhz
> Ram Timings - 16 18 18 36 - 1T DC
> Ram Volts - 1.35
> 
> Its wierd, my idle is 37c- 39c, load 68c - 70c, im using a Corsair H100i in push pull config and temps are staying low, seems like this CPU loves to be overclocked very easily.... i was using a very nice x99 rig, then thought im not using it to its full potential, and since i only game and browse the web, i thought lets try the 6700k. To be honest i pleasently surprised this CPU is very good for what it is...
> 
> Nice chip, i hope the 7700k overclocks just as well with low temps, maybe we can hit the magic no of 5.0Ghz.....
> 
> Cant wait....


thats ur 5.0gb chip right there. if you cant get that to 5.0 i'll eat my own *insert body part*


----------



## jfim88

Hi guys!

Reading the guide i can understand that using latest version of P95 is not a good idea to test Skylake OC? I am using it (28.9) with P95Helper but some test get me 89 celsius at only 4,4 with 1.28 in max load using a D14.

What's the best test?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfim88*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Reading the guide i can understand that using latest version of P95 is not a good idea to test Skylake OC? I am using it (28.9) with P95Helper but some test get me 89 celsius at only 4,4 with 1.28 in max load using a D14.
> 
> What's the best test?


re-seat that cooler first i say


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> My old 4790K delid CLU/MX2 did 4.8ghz @ 1.328v, 4.3ghz Cache @ 1.2v adaptive with additional offset +0.001v, RAM @ 2666mhz 11-13-13-35 1T @ 1.665v on an Asrock Z97 Extreme4 board. I sold the combo to a friend for $400, and spent $100 extra to purchase my current 6700k combo. I actually gained 15-20% performance in games such as SC2, overwatch, Far Cry 4, GTA5 mean while rise of tomb raider didn't gain as much.


Well your lucky then, i have like 60+ AAA game titles installed, and i see hardly any difference in fps myself, maybe 1 or 2, cant believe you get 15/20% increase, thats great, maybe be something wrong with my 6700K then ? passes all tests in the The Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool thou.


----------



## jfim88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> re-seat that cooler first i say


I think it is well setted. Just put it yesterday but i mounted it manu times. For example at the same setup the x264 teste here at 16 threads are reading 72 celsius max.
Linpack latest version are also reading about 90 max.

Should i use Prime 26.6, 27.9 or 28.9?


----------



## Imakuniaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfim88*
> 
> Reading the guide i can understand that using latest version of P95 is not a good idea to test Skylake OC? I am using it (28.9) with P95Helper but some test get me 89 celsius at only 4,4 with 1.28 in max load using a D14.
> 
> What's the best test?


Define "not a good idea". If you follow the OC definition of *rock solid for everything*, then it's one of the best tests out there, being able to really push your CPU (and RAM) as hard as you can - if it doesn't pass P95 latest version (or any good software, for that matter), then your OC is unstable and you have to back down. If your definition of OC is the more relaxed "I just want my game to run" or even the extreme "I just need to pass this benchmark ONCE", then don't use it.

As far as being a "bad idea" in the sense of damaging harware, fear not, it's not going to kill your CPU if you OC properly.

Now, as to your temps... they are a bit on the high side, but this could be explained if you have high ambient temps (#35C), bad airflow, fans are running low RPMs, bad mounting / paste application or even if the set voltage in bios is 1.28v bumped to, say, 1.4v LLC.


----------



## scracy

Hi Guys
looking forward too joining the Skylake club, just received my Silicon Lottery [email protected] hopefully it will be as good as the last CPU that I got from them ([email protected] 1.275V but actually did [email protected]). Part of a major rebuild to my rig, hopefully its worth the upgrade parts so far include.
Asus Maximus VIII formula

EVGA GTX-1070 Founders edition SLI

Samsung 950 Pro M.2 x 2 Raid 0 (O/S)

Samsung 850 Pro x 4 Raid 0 (Data) (I have everything backed up on a NAS so no issue)

Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG edition @ 3200Mhz.

All water cooled by EK (PE-360 + PE-240, VGA Blocks, XRES-140 D5 pump combo ) in a Phanteks Evolve ATX TG case.

Doing everything in PETG tubing which will be a challenge as I have never done this before. 6700K batch number for those interested X624C450

Cant wait


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Hi Guys
> looking forward too joining the Skylake club, just received my Silicon Lottery [email protected] hopefully it will be as good as the last CPU that I got from them ([email protected] 1.275V but actually did [email protected]). Part of a major rebuild to my rig, hopefully its worth the upgrade parts so far include.
> Asus Maximus VIII formula
> 
> EVGA GTX-1070 Founders edition SLI
> 
> Samsung 950 Pro M.2 x 2 Raid 0 (O/S)
> 
> Samsung 850 Pro x 4 Raid 0 (Data) (I have everything backed up on a NAS so no issue)
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG edition @ 3200Mhz.
> 
> All water cooled by EK (PE-360 + PE-240, VGA Blocks, XRES-140 D5 pump combo ) in a Phanteks Evolve ATX TG case.
> 
> Doing everything in PETG tubing which will be a challenge as I have never done this before. 6700K batch number for those interested X624C450
> 
> Cant wait


Nice rig

How much extra do silicon lottery charge for their tested chips?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Nice rig
> 
> How much extra do silicon lottery charge for their tested chips?


Thanks, Quite a lot relative to what they used to charge $619 us for the CPU plus $50 us for de-lidding , still worth it from my point of view since my luck with the lottery in the past has been really bad plus most my applications that I run benefit more from clock speed than more cores hence why I didn't go with X99.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Hi Guys
> looking forward too joining the Skylake club, just received my Silicon Lottery [email protected] hopefully it will be as good as the last CPU that I got from them ([email protected] 1.275V but actually did [email protected]). Part of a major rebuild to my rig, hopefully its worth the upgrade parts so far include.
> Asus Maximus VIII formula
> 
> EVGA GTX-1070 Founders edition SLI
> 
> Samsung 950 Pro M.2 x 2 Raid 0 (O/S)
> 
> Samsung 850 Pro x 4 Raid 0 (Data) (I have everything backed up on a NAS so no issue)
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum ROG edition @ 3200Mhz.
> 
> All water cooled by EK (PE-360 + PE-240, VGA Blocks, XRES-140 D5 pump combo ) in a Phanteks Evolve ATX TG case.
> 
> Doing everything in PETG tubing which will be a challenge as I have never done this before. 6700K batch number for those interested X624C450
> 
> Cant wait


Very nice
How much of a premium do silicon lottery charge for chips?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Very nice
> How much of a premium do silicon lottery charge for chips?


/ Double post /


----------



## ithehappy

If I run Prime95 26.6 SmallFFT then the cores don't run at 4200 MHz but around 4000 MHz, is this normal? For a non-overclocked system I am asking? To have them run at 4200 I have to enable the All Core Enhancement thing!


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> If I run Prime95 26.6 SmallFFT then the cores don't run at 4200 MHz but around 4000 MHz, is this normal? For a non-overclocked system I am asking? To have them run at 4200 I have to enable the All Core Enhancement thing!


This is completely normal, & actually how Intel's Turbo Boost is designed to work. When only one (or a few in some cases) cores are under load, the CPU will run a the turbo rated frequency. As more cores are loaded, the frequency drops. Once you have full load on all cores, they typically will run at the standard rated frequency of the chip (or in some instances slightly higher if other conditions are met). All Core Enhancement can technically be considered a very mild overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> If I run Prime95 26.6 SmallFFT then the cores don't run at 4200 MHz but around 4000 MHz, is this normal? For a non-overclocked system I am asking? To have them run at 4200 I have to enable the All Core Enhancement thing!


Core enhancement only works when you are not overclocking the chip... (basically all clock controls need to be on auto). If you have an ASUS board, you can only disable the ASUS CE, Intel's CE is always there, but is disabled as soon as you exceed the stock max turbo multiplier. If you want the rig to run at 42 under a high floating point load like SM FTTs (a basically useless stress test - it only really tests your cooling) synch all cores, set 42x100 and disable speedstep. If it still down clocks, check the power settings and check for thermal throttling.
BUT - I would not run SM FFTs at all. What trips up these cpus is NOT hammering a section of the architecture with repetitive identical instructions, but rapidly changing instruction sets that cover all logic substructures. If you must use a Jurassic thing like p95,m do a custom blend across all size ffts., and set the FFT time to no more than 5 min per fft. Better to use ASUS real bench (a few hours), HCI memtest (500% run according to the author's instructions), and maybe a few loops of IBT, OCCT (large data set) or any other similar FPU stress (even Krieg MAthBench should be enough). I've never had a cpu crash after that sequence. Ever.

Don't confuse heat generated with logic difficulty.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> This is completely normal, & actually how Intel's Turbo Boost is designed to work. When only one (or a few in some cases) cores are under load, the CPU will run a the turbo rated frequency. As more cores are loaded, the frequency drops. Once you have full load on all cores, they typically will run at the standard rated frequency of the chip (or in some instances slightly higher if other conditions are met). All Core Enhancement can technically be considered a very mild overclock.


Oh thanks for this info, didn't know this! I thought Turbo mode will push all the cores to 4200 when under 100% load!


----------



## lightcycle

Finally joined the big boys...been on a Xeon Mod with my old 775 board: E5450 @ 4.2GHz.

This is my new setup ...the PM961 is a beast!!


----------



## lightcycle

Anyone else using offset mode on an Asrock board...mines running 320mV offset on a 1.17 Vid. Too high?


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well your lucky then, i have like 60+ AAA game titles installed, and i see hardly any difference in fps myself, maybe 1 or 2, cant believe you get 15/20% increase, thats great, maybe be something wrong with my 6700K then ? passes all tests in the The Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool thou.


You are running a 780TI, which is roughly equal to a GTX970, so I don't think going from 4790k to 6700k will make a difference. I have a 1070 o/c on the other hand, so I think that's the reason why.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> You are running a 780TI, which is roughly equal to a GTX970, so I don't think going from 4790k to 6700k will make a difference. I have a 1070 o/c on the other hand, so I think that's the reason why.


Yeh i think your right after thinking about it.


----------



## Enochen

I have a 6600K, and reached 4.7 Ghz at 1.43/1.44v pretty stable. Is this safe for 24/7 se or should I go back down to 4.6Ghz? I want this to last for at least 3 more years.

My temps are around 65C at max load, and 20-30C idle.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I have a 6600K, and reached 4.7 Ghz at 1.43/1.44v pretty stable. Is this safe for 24/7 se or should I go back down to 4.6Ghz? I want this to last for at least 3 more years.
> 
> My temps are around 65C at max load, and 20-30C idle.


On water ?


----------



## Enochen

I am coo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> On water ?


I'm cooling with a Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I am coo
> I'm cooling with a Hyper 212 Evo


Thats great but sounds impossible, im at 4.5 with just 1.3v with a d14 and in prime get 85c under load and 30c idle, how the hell you get thouse low temps at that clock and very high voltage ?


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thats great but sounds impossible, im at 4.5 with just 1.3v with a d14 and in prime get 85c under load and 30c idle, how the hell you get thouse low temps at that clock and very high voltage ?


I'm not sure, but this is the first time I'm overclocking so I don't know what's normal.

I have 4 case fans running, idk if it has a big effect though.

I've clocked down to 4.6 on 1.37v and I'm getting under 60C max load on prime.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I'm not sure, but this is the first time I'm overclocking so I don't know what's normal.
> 
> I have 4 case fans running, idk if it has a big effect though.
> 
> I've clocked down to 4.6 on 1.37v and I'm getting under 60C max load on prime.


I think you have a great cpu there mate, well done.


----------



## Imakuniaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I'm not sure, but this is the first time I'm overclocking so I don't know what's normal.
> 
> I have 4 case fans running, idk if it has a big effect though.
> 
> I've clocked down to 4.6 on 1.37v and I'm getting under 60C max load on prime.


Well, yeah. You are using the potato version of Prime95. 60C, while still a bit low, is rather expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I think you have a great cpu there mate, well done.


See above. No great CPU, just weak stress test.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakuniaw*
> 
> Well, yeah. You are using the potato version of Prime95. 60C, while still a bit low, is rather expected.
> See above. No great CPU, just weak stress test.


'Potato'?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I'm not sure, but this is the first time I'm overclocking so I don't know what's normal.
> 
> I have 4 case fans running, idk if it has a big effect though.
> 
> I've clocked down to 4.6 on 1.37v and I'm getting under 60C max load on prime.


You are using a version of Prime95 that does not actually stress the CPU it's hardest. You are not using AVX or AVX2 instructions at all. which are the hottest and hardest instructions for these processors to do. (They are so hard on the CPU, that on Kaby Lake Intel is including a downclock option in bios (AVX Negative Offset) for having a slower overclocked speed when using AVX2 and a higher overclocked speed when using all other instructions







)


----------



## Imakuniaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> 'Potato'?


V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You are using a version of Prime95 that does not actually stress the CPU it's hardest. You are not using AVX or AVX2 instructions at all. which are the hottest and hardest instructions for these processors to do.


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakuniaw*
> 
> V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You are using a version of Prime95 that does not actually stress the CPU it's hardest. You are not using AVX or AVX2 instructions at all. which are the hottest and hardest instructions for these processors to do. (They are so hard on the CPU, that on Kaby Lake Intel is including a downclock option in bios (AVX Negative Offset) for having a slower overclocked speed when using AVX2 and a higher overclocked speed when using all other instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Which version am I supposed to use? Still new to this


----------



## Imakuniaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> Which version am I supposed to use? Still new to this


The latest, which at this time is 28.9

BUT, before you do that, lower your voltage down to 1.25v. IF you start to run it and temps are good, THEN slowly start bumping it up to find your limit. Don't go straight to 1.37v with a 212 EVO, however.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You are using a version of Prime95 that does not actually stress the CPU it's hardest. You are not using AVX or AVX2 instructions at all. which are the hottest and hardest instructions for these processors to do. (They are so hard on the CPU, that on Kaby Lake Intel is including a downclock option in bios (AVX Negative Offset) for having a slower overclocked speed when using AVX2 and a higher overclocked speed when using all other instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I believe Kaby Lake will still use turbo boost 2.0 from what I've seen in rumors. The AVX offset might remain exclusive to the enthusiast platform.


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakuniaw*
> 
> The latest, which at this time is 28.9
> 
> BUT, before you do that, lower your voltage down to 1.25v. IF you start to run it and temps are good, THEN slowly start bumping it up to find your limit. Don't go straight to 1.37v with a 212 EVO, however.


Downloaded and ran before I saw your post, but the temps haven't increased that by much for some reason.



The clock speed fluctuates between 4.6 and 3.9, but shouldn't throttling only happen when the temperatures are more dangerous?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> Downloaded and ran before I saw your post, but the temps haven't increased that by much for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> The clock speed fluctuates between 4.6 and 3.9, but shouldn't throttling only happen when the temperatures are more dangerous?


you need to either disable speed step or set windows power plan to high perf. (verify that min proc state = 100%)


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to either disable speed step or set windows power plan to high perf. (verify that min proc state = 100%)


I have verified the min proc state to be 100% and that EIST is disabled in my bios. (It was set before)


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> The clock speed fluctuates between 4.6 and 3.9, but shouldn't throttling only happen when the temperatures are more dangerous?


If your CPU is throttling when it is fully loaded and the core temperature is fine, it is usually because your turbo power limits are set too low in the bios. Increase your power limits significantly and this throttling should go away.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I'm not sure, but this is the first time I'm overclocking so I don't know what's normal.
> 
> I have 4 case fans running, idk if it has a big effect though.
> 
> I've clocked down to 4.6 on 1.37v and I'm getting under 60C max load on prime.


Hi, there seems to be some confusion regarding your vcore. You are incorrectly looking at HWMonitor showing VID at 1.37, whereas in CPUZ shows your vcore is actually 1.328
Suggest you refer to 1st post, and use HWINFO64 moving forward


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I have verified the min proc state to be 100% and that EIST is disabled in my bios. (It was set before)


^^ as unclewebb said
fill out rig builder and add your rig to your signature block... otherwise we do not know what gear you are using. You likely need to increase the power limit in bios, the cpu is downclocking to the max non-turbo multiplier in the stack - usually a power limit issue.


----------



## Raghar

Folks do you have any idea why 12V voltage is like that? Multimeter says 12.06V. I ran Furmark when I made that screenshot.


----------



## marik123

Do any of you guys have a success chance of running DDR4 4000? I bought the Gskill 16gb (2x8gb) DDR4-3200 RAM with CL14, (has the samsung chip in it), got it all the way up to 3733mhz 16-16-16-36 2T @ 1.35v stock voltage and auto on VCCIO (1v in bios) /VCCSA (1.05v in bios). I tried up the VCCIO to 1.25v and VSSA to 1.3v with 3866mhz 17-17-17-38 / 18-18-18-39 @ 1.4v RAM, the system will boot sometimes, memtest86 100% stable, but crash in windows Any suggestion guys?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Do any of you guys have a success chance of running DDR4 4000? I bought the Gskill 16gb (2x8gb) DDR4-3200 RAM with CL14, (has the samsung chip in it), got it all the way up to 3733mhz 16-16-16-36 2T @ 1.35v stock voltage and auto on VCCIO (1v in bios) /VCCSA (1.05v in bios). I tried up the VCCIO to 1.25v and VSSA to 1.3v with 3866mhz 17-17-17-38 / 18-18-18-39 @ 1.4v RAM, the system will boot sometimes, memtest86 100% stable, but crash in windows Any suggestion guys?


Lucky. My 6700K seems to max at around 3333 on the memory controller. Tried with two different DDR-4133 kits from GSkill and both max at exactly the same place so it isnt the RAM that is the problem


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Lucky. My 6700K seems to max at around 3333 on the memory controller. Tried with two different DDR-4266 kits from GSkill and both max at exactly the same place so it isnt the RAM that is the problem


So is this more of a CPU problem or more of a motherboard problem?


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, there seems to be some confusion regarding your vcore. You are incorrectly looking at HWMonitor showing VID at 1.37, whereas in CPUZ shows your vcore is actually 1.328
> Suggest you refer to 1st post, and use HWINFO64 moving forward


I set the vCore in the bios in Override mode, it only drops under load for some reason.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 
> Folks do you have any idea why 12V voltage is like that? Multimeter says 12.06V. I ran Furmark when I made that screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Do any of you guys have a success chance of running DDR4 4000? I bought the Gskill 16gb (2x8gb) DDR4-3200 RAM with CL14, (has the samsung chip in it), got it all the way up to 3733mhz 16-16-16-36 2T @ 1.35v stock voltage and auto on VCCIO (1v in bios) /VCCSA (1.05v in bios). I tried up the VCCIO to 1.25v and VSSA to 1.3v with 3866mhz 17-17-17-38 / 18-18-18-39 @ 1.4v RAM, the system will boot sometimes, memtest86 100% stable, but crash in windows Any suggestion guys?


kinda demoinsttrates the uselessness of memtest86+. use HCi memtest to test ram stability, or if you want to avoid corrupting the OS, use google stressapptest in linux mint.
not sure how to get 4000 on your giga board (you may need to set 4 3rd timings to the same value as cas if that is a 4 dimm board..
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427

check the OP in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2920_20#post_25576138
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I set the vCore in the bios in Override mode, it only drops under load for some reason.


that's vdroop.


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's vdroop.


Oh, so is that also why the clock speed decreases with the voltage?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> I set the vCore in the bios in Override mode, it only drops under load for some reason.


Ok I see








But since 1.328 your vcore at load, then 1.328 is the important number you should take note of (like a target vcore in windows)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> Oh, so is that also why the clock speed decreases with the voltage?


nope - you need to increase the power limitations in bios.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> So is this more of a CPU problem or more of a motherboard problem?


Could really be either. Typically ASUS has been known for optimizing their traces better on the MB to allow the RAM to clock higher more reliably. So I suppose it could be a limitation of my Extreme 7+ board. I am putting another 6700K in soon, so Ill be able to test whether it was the CPU or the MB soon.


----------



## Enochen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - you need to increase the power limitations in bios.


How do I do that?

I changed some settings, now it goes between 1.370 to 1.390 (reaching the max very rarely).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochen*
> 
> How do I do that?
> 
> I changed some settings, now it goes between 1.370 to 1.390 (reaching the max very rarely).


pg 55 in your manual. Best to find an MSI forum and get settings there.


----------



## buellersdayoff

sharing with you guy's, where I'm at


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Could really be either. Typically ASUS has been known for optimizing their traces better on the MB to allow the RAM to clock higher more reliably. So I suppose it could be a limitation of my Extreme 7+ board. I am putting another 6700K in soon, so Ill be able to test whether it was the CPU or the MB soon.


Thanks and let me know with an update.









I'm still trying to test out to see if my RAM is the problem or the motherboard/CPU. My system will run 100% stable with ram set to 3600mhz @ 1.35v 15-15-15-35 2T. 3733mhz CL16 is still being test to ensure stability. I looked at the review before purchasing this board. According to tweaktown, this board I have can do 3733mhz RAM without any problems at all. The other possbility is maybe if I try to set my CPU back to 4Ghz stock, and then try to run RAM at 3866mhz to make sure the CPU is not holding me back. If it's true, then I guess 3600/3733 is probably the best I can do. I'm still happy with the result of getting 15-20% improvement over my old 4790k @ 4.8ghz 1.328v delid / 16GB DDR3 2666 11-13-13-35 1T 1.665v setup.









http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7827/gigabyte-z170x-ultra-gaming-motherboard-review/index7.html


----------



## Karlberg

Sold my 6700k for future kabylake. Got a i3-6100. This is what It gave me:



It's 1hrs prime95 stable so far. Picture in album.

The inbuilt bios flash utility would not flash the non-k oc bios from http://overclocking.guide/, so used the bios flash back feature

with usb stick and press flash button i/o shield.


----------



## MattTheRadarTec

I apologize if this post is somewhat vague but I am currently not at home with my PC to give all information that may be required.

Asus z170-a mobo I5 6600k skylake processor Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual HyperX fury DDR4 2400 8gb (2x4)

I just build my first pc and everything worked great for the first few days. Quick and snappy, ran games amazingly at ultra settings for 1080p, everything I had hoped for. I was curious about overclocking just because I knew my PC could handle it. I read the nice mobo box advertising for "5 Way Optimization!!" I went into the bios and did the quick overclock feature which said it bumped me up to 4.2mhz and it was running the same if not a little faster, no issues whatsoever. So then I downloaded the AI Suite 3, and watched the how to video by JJ. I went through the steps shown and started the overclocking process. It completed and showed me that my overclock settled at a stable 4.5mhz which I thought was awesome. I began to notice that windows wasn't quite as snappy as it was before and games had a big drop in fps, lowest being around 35-40(American truck Simulator at highest settings). I was trying to find info on just getting my PC back to its original state and read that if I go into the bios I could do just that. I entered the bios and the only reverting option found was when I pressed exit (or quit, I don't remember) and it gave me the option to load optimized defaults which i did. I believe it went back to the 4.2mhz that it had before but yet I'm still expierincing a bit of a lag in any application.

What gives? How can I make this better or get it back to how it was when I built it 4 days ago???


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thats great but sounds impossible, im at 4.5 with just 1.3v with a d14 and in prime get 85c under load and 30c idle, how the hell you get thouse low temps at that clock and very high voltage ?


Im the exact same dude, stop USING P95 have you not heard how **** that app is? I have 4.7ghz on my 6600k and at 1.45v i also maxed out at 68c with a hyper 212 evo this is on intel extreme utility. Really amazing stress test that thing has, use that dont be a pleb


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattTheRadarTec*
> 
> I apologize if this post is somewhat vague but I am currently not at home with my PC to give all information that may be required.
> 
> Asus z170-a mobo I5 6600k skylake processor Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual HyperX fury DDR4 2400 8gb (2x4)
> 
> I just build my first pc and everything worked great for the first few days. Quick and snappy, ran games amazingly at ultra settings for 1080p, everything I had hoped for. I was curious about overclocking just because I knew my PC could handle it. I read the nice mobo box advertising for "5 Way Optimization!!" I went into the bios and did the quick overclock feature which said it bumped me up to 4.2mhz and it was running the same if not a little faster, no issues whatsoever. So then I downloaded the AI Suite 3, and watched the how to video by JJ. I went through the steps shown and started the overclocking process. It completed and showed me that my overclock settled at a stable 4.5mhz which I thought was awesome. I began to notice that windows wasn't quite as snappy as it was before and games had a big drop in fps, lowest being around 35-40(American truck Simulator at highest settings). I was trying to find info on just getting my PC back to its original state and read that if I go into the bios I could do just that. I entered the bios and the only reverting option found was when I pressed exit (or quit, I don't remember) and it gave me the option to load optimized defaults which i did. I believe it went back to the 4.2mhz that it had before but yet I'm still expierincing a bit of a lag in any application.
> 
> What gives? *How can I make this better or get it back to how it was when I built it 4 days ago???*


Well, you can clear CMOS and load Optimized Defaults, according to the instructions in your motherboard's manual. You can then run again the "5 Way Optimization!!", if you want, or leave it be.


----------



## MattTheRadarTec

How do I clear the CMOS? and does it matter that I have programs and games installed locally?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Im the exact same dude, stop USING P95 have you not heard how **** that app is? I have 4.7ghz on my 6600k and at 1.45v i also maxed out at 68c with a hyper 212 evo this is on intel extreme utility. Really amazing stress test that thing has, use that dont be a pleb


Well the intel extreme utility uses the Prime95 workload, so it cant be that bad







but i will try that program, looks good, still dont understand how your getting these great temps with a big overclock and high votage thou, and on air.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Im the exact same dude, stop USING P95 have you not heard how **** that app is? I have 4.7ghz on my 6600k and at 1.45v i also maxed out at 68c with a hyper 212 evo this is on intel extreme utility. Really amazing stress test that thing has, use that dont be a pleb


Prime 95 is not a bad stress test but it will push your CPU to its thermal limits similar to Intel Burn test. Hard to believe that the EVO will handle 1.45v, how long did you run the test for? Seems like the stress test you used is just not that demanding. Have you tried that same clock on Asus real bench?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well the intel extreme utility uses the Prime95 workload, so it cant be that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i will try that program, looks good, still dont understand how your getting these great temps with a big overclock and high votage thou, and on air.


Give ASUS real bench a go


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Prime 95 is not a bad stress test but it will push your CPU to its thermal limits similar to Intel Burn test. Hard to believe that the EVO will handle 1.45v, how long did you run the test for? Seems like the stress test you used is just not that demanding. Have you tried that same clock on Asus real bench?
> Give ASUS real bench a go


Yeh i have a Asus board, so i think i will, cheers


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> quote of my image.


You forgot to type a reply.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> kinda demoinsttrates the uselessness of memtest86+. use HCi memtest to test ram stability, or if you want to avoid corrupting the OS, use google stressapptest in linux mint.
> not sure how to get 4000 on your giga board (you may need to set 4 3rd timings to the same value as cas if that is a 4 dimm board..
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 
> check the OP in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2920_20#post_25576138
> that's vdroop.


I tried to change the TRDWR x4 set timings to match CAS, doesn't work at 4000mhz RAM. I was able to boot it up one time only, then never happen again. Even with VCCIO 1.3v VSSA 1.35v, CPU back to 4Ghz stock, RAM to 1.45v. It just won't do it. 3733mhz RAM is the absolute max I can hit with this current set up.







Also changing the TRDWR timing reduced my memory bandwidth compare to auto.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys is this normal, in bios i have set vcore to manual 1.33, i thought that meant the vcore will be constant at 1.33v all the time, power settings in windows is performance, but i notice core voltage range is like 0.79v to 1.44v when monitoring with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or HWiNFO, CPUID, is this normal ? thx


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys is this normal, in bios i have set vcore to manual 1.33, i thought that meant the vcore will be constant at 1.33v all the time, power settings in windows is performance, but i notice core voltage range is like 0.79v to 1.44v when monitoring with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or HWiNFO, CPUID, is this normal ? thx


You're probably looking at VID instead of vcore


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> You're probably looking at VID instead of vcore


Yeh your right, Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility is displaying Core Voltage in monitor window, but deffo showing VID then, also another bug, when i use the stress test, it shows only Active Core Count as 2, when surely should be 4 ? strange as same monitoring window shows Core 0 to 3 Ultization 100%, another bug ?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Yeh your right, Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility is displaying Core Voltage in monitor window, but deffo showing VID then, also another bug, when i use the stress test, it shows only Active Core Count as 2, when surely should be 4 ? strange as same monitoring window shows Core 0 to 3 Ultization 100%, another bug ?


TBH I only looked at the temp & final score with the XTU benchmark. Some of the readings didn't seem to match up but I didn't pay much attention. Don't have XTU now as its uninstalled.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does anyone have a better link for the custom x264 in the first post ? The megaupload or whatever is a piece of crap and cant download from there without registering.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Does anyone have a better link for the custom x264 in the first post ? The megaupload or whatever is a piece of crap and cant download from there without registering.


Works totally without registration.

edit. yup downloaded.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Works totally without registration.


I just tested, it stops at 76% with Quota Exceeded or something


----------



## Daytraders

Reading on google it seems its a bug.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Had the same bandwidth error


----------



## EniGma1987

I uploaded it here for you to grab: https://www.mediafire.com/?mtxeqpyiczedgxb
custom x264 downloads fine for me just now on MEGA though, and my connection at work has way more strict settings than most people's internet.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks man, thats very helpful


----------



## Radnad

For anyone OC'ing a NON-K and doesn't get CPU temp, what other way are you monitoring it?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakuniaw*
> 
> V


???

I fail to understand the significance of the term 'potato'.


----------



## v1ral

Guys how does my CPU fair against others?

6700K Delidded Liquid Metal Die/Kyronaut
Asrock z170 extreme 7+
Crucial 2400Mhz Cas 16 1.2 volts
4800/4500 Off-Set+130 LLC 1
Memory XMP
Everything else is on Auto
This is in Balance mode in windows.

Doing 75 runs of x264 SS is of the 60 something...



Thoughts?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Guys how does my CPU fair against others?
> 
> 6700K Delidded Liquid Metal Die/Kyronaut
> Asrock z170 extreme 7+
> Crucial 2400Mhz Cas 16 1.2 volts
> 4800/4500 Off-Set+130 LLC 1
> Memory XMP
> Everything else is on Auto
> This is in Balance mode in windows.
> 
> Doing 75 runs of x264 SS is of the 60 something...
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Why is you System Agent Clock FCLK only 800, are you on a old bios, and not got the fixed bios ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I tried to change the TRDWR x4 set timings to match CAS, doesn't work at 4000mhz RAM. I was able to boot it up one time only, then never happen again. Even with VCCIO 1.3v VSSA 1.35v, CPU back to 4Ghz stock, RAM to 1.45v. It just won't do it. 3733mhz RAM is the absolute max I can hit with this current set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also changing the TRDWR timing reduced my memory bandwidth compare to auto.


you will probably need more than 1.45V to get a 3200c14 kit up to 4000c19. I have 14 3200c14 sticks... not all pairs are capable of 4000 at any voltage (up to 1.8V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys is this normal, in bios i have set vcore to manual 1.33, i thought that meant the vcore will be constant at 1.33v all the time, power settings in windows is performance, but i notice core voltage range is like 0.79v to 1.44v when monitoring with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or HWiNFO, CPUID, is this normal ? thx


If c-states are enabled, this behavior is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> For anyone OC'ing a NON-K and doesn't get CPU temp, what other way are you monitoring it?


only package temp is available Core (via TJmax) is 105c. Also - AVX will not run correctly on any of the non-K unlock bioses (asus, asrock...etc.)


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If c-states are enabled, this behavior is normal.


Ah i see, thx my c-states in bios is on auto, i guess thats ok


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Why is you System Agent Clock FCLK only 800, are you on a old bios, and not got the fixed bios ?


I actually just flashed to the new UEFI 7.1 or something like that.
Should i retest?


----------



## Karlberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> For anyone OC'ing a NON-K and doesn't get CPU temp, what other way are you monitoring it?


Using HWiNFO64 and check "CPU Package"


If' thats correct reading I not sure but it moves during prime95 for me. I read somewhere on the net about hwinfo, just can't remember where.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Thanks and let me know with an update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to test out to see if my RAM is the problem or the motherboard/CPU. My system will run 100% stable with ram set to 3600mhz @ 1.35v 15-15-15-35 2T. 3733mhz CL16 is still being test to ensure stability. I looked at the review before purchasing this board. According to tweaktown, this board I have can do 3733mhz RAM without any problems at all. The other possbility is maybe if I try to set my CPU back to 4Ghz stock, and then try to run RAM at 3866mhz to make sure the CPU is not holding me back. If it's true, then I guess 3600/3733 is probably the best I can do. I'm still happy with the result of getting 15-20% improvement over my old 4790k @ 4.8ghz 1.328v delid / 16GB DDR3 2666 11-13-13-35 1T 1.665v setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7827/gigabyte-z170x-ultra-gaming-motherboard-review/index7.html


Tried with the new 6700K, RAM has the exact same behavior as with the old CPU, so definitely a motherboard problem. Two sets of RAM kits and now two CPUs and same thing
That is with this memory too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232316


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I actually just flashed to the new UEFI 7.1 or something like that.
> Should i retest?


Always retest overclock when updating bios.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Always retest overclock when updating bios.


This is my retesting after updating.
Im confident it passed, bit the question is: did I get lucky with my chip?
Before delidding i was temp limited @4.9Ghz, hopefully i can get that 4.9Ghz+.

For voltage limit do I go by what it says in software or in bios?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This is my retesting after updating.
> Im confident it passed, bit the question is: did I get lucky with my chip?
> Before delidding i was temp limited @4.9Ghz, hopefully i can get that 4.9Ghz+.
> 
> For voltage limit do I go by what it says in software or in bios?


Yeah you got a pretty nice chip.

As for voltage limit i cant really tell you because i could care less.







I run 1.49v in bios with LLC 1 and gives me 1.48v according to software (CPU-Z) under load.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah you got a pretty nice chip.
> 
> As for voltage limit i cant really tell you because i could care less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 1.49v in bios with LLC 1 and gives me 1.48v according to software (CPU-Z) under load.


I see, I should see where I can go before it 100c

Update:
Screen-shot
6700k x48/46 Off-set +135
Memory XMP



good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I see, I should see where I can go before it 100c
> 
> Update:
> Screen-shot
> 6700k x48/46 Off-set +135
> Memory XMP
> 
> 
> 
> good?


yep - that's good. now tune up the ram.


----------



## Daytraders

My skylake 6700K seems to be throttling at 80c, i thought it was 100c before it throttles, so i done some googling, and it seems if some bios settings are on auto/enabled, the cpu will throttle at just 80c, anyone know where these settings cTDP and SDP are in the asus ranger viii bios and what there named ?
Quote:


> Unlikely as it may appear, your 6700K is "Throttling".
> 
> 6th Generation processors have 2 new features which can invoke throttling at 80C. This is described in the following Datasheet: 6th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family Datasheet, Volume 1 of 2 - http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/docum...
> 
> (1) See Section 5.1.4 - Configurable TDP (cTDP). Allows Thermal Design Power (TDP) to be configured "Up" or "Down" in BIOS.
> 
> (2) See Section 5.1.7 - Scenario Design Power (SDP). If "cTDP Down" is in "Auto" or "Enabled" in BIOS, then Thermal Control Circuit (TCC) activation is 80C.
> 
> These new features are designed to keep Core temperatures from exceeding 80C, when loads such as Prime95 v28.7 or heavy transcoding, both of which use AVX code, force the processor to continually operate near TjMax (100C).
> 
> You might want to look in BIOS to see if cTDP and SDP are in Auto or Enabled by default.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I see, I should see where I can go before it 100c
> 
> Update:
> Screen-shot
> 6700k x48/46 Off-set +135
> Memory XMP
> 
> 
> 
> good?


That's a really nice chip you have there. My current 6700k needs 1.452v to be 100% stable at 4.8ghz (delid CLU/MX4). The highest RAM speed I can push is 3733mhz @ CL16. 3866mhz will boot and stable in windows, but crash as soon as I play games.

Does skylake degrade at 1.45v over long period of time? I use my PC about 2-3 hours a day with light web browsing and maybe gaming sometimes.


----------



## v1ral

Okay now my ram is at XMP settings, how do i go about raising my speeds?

Funny story, while is in the process i bent my cpu pins, i used a tooth pick, hoping i didnt mess up my MOBO. It wasnt mess up, as you can.


----------



## savage24x

Man, my 6700k won't go above 4.7, and that's at 1.45v! I must've got one crappy CPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine's worse, I couldn't get 4.7 stable at 1.45v. Stuck at 4.6


----------



## marik123

I thought the average is 4.69ghz @ 1.39 for 6700k and mine is roughly 4.7 @ 1.375v stable, within the average.

@ DeathAngel74 & savage24x, what are your settings for the cache? I set mine at 4ghz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

4.6/4.4
check linky:
http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d


----------



## marik123

If you set your cache to 4.0ghz, can you hit higher than 4.7ghz core?

http://valid.x86.fr/3pb3ie


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't think so. I've tried 4.1 and still no good! I'm over it, lol! I don't benchmark anymore ATM, stability is more important.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I just settled on 4.6 with LLC high, FCLK on 1GHz and everything else on auto in bios, works like a champ on my 6700k and GA-z170x Gaming 7. In windows it's going 1.37 - 1.42 on full load (usually stay at 1.4) that is the max I sow which is not bad.


----------



## bobfig

yah im not pushing my chip to the max as im happy with my 4.5ghz at 1.264vcore in hwtune. keeping everything chill is my priority. not sure if i should delid, have everything to do it just not sure if worth it if max temp is 62*


----------



## marik123

Recently I noticed a very weird problem happening to my set up. I'm currently running at 4.8ghz @ 1.452v. Sometimes I will get a random BSOD during boot up, gaming or watching youtube. When I set my vcore to 1.44v, it doesn't blue screen and my game will just give me an error of app crash. So is this mean I need more voltage to the CPU or is it an issue with the RAM itself? I tested HCI, no errors at all.

CPU = 4800
Cache = 4000
Voltage = 1.455 in BIOS LLC set to high = 1.452v during load
FCLK = 1000

DRAM = 3733 16-16-16-36 2T @ 1.4v
VCCIO and VSSA = auto

I go home and tested some more, solution was to lower RAM to 3600mhz 15-15-15-35 @ 1.4v.









Thanks


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> yah im not pushing my chip to the max as im happy with my 4.5ghz at 1.264vcore in hwtune. keeping everything chill is my priority. not sure if i should delid, have everything to do it just not sure if worth it if max temp is 62*


it's not


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mine's worse, I couldn't get 4.7 stable at 1.45v. Stuck at 4.6


mines takes 1.450 for 4.7 with ht one. but can do 4.9 with enough volts (over 1.50) and i can bench at 5.0 with ht off also. volts'temp limited but no sign of saying "thats the most i will do"

silicon lottery rate their chips based on 1 hr realbench stable stress test -

Passed the ROG RealBench stress test for one hour with these settings:

48x CPU Multiplier
1.424V CPU VCORE (Or less)
Test equipment:

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
Memory: 8GB 2133MHz 15-15-15-35
Cooler: Corsair H105 AIO
Thermal Paste: Arctic MX-4
Ambient temperature: 22°C
Depending upon your setup, frequencies achieved can be ±100MHz.

As of 10/11/16, the top 61% of tested 6700Ks were able to hit 4.7GHz or greater.

Passed the ROG RealBench stress test for one hour with these settings:

47x CPU Multiplier
1.408V CPU VCORE (Or less)
Test equipment:

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
Memory: 8GB 2133MHz 15-15-15-35
Cooler: Corsair H105 AIO
Thermal Paste: Arctic MX-4
Ambient temperature: 22°C
Depending upon your setup, frequencies achieved can be ±100MHz.

so you have a guage..

a link for the rest-- https://siliconlottery.com/products/6700k47g

i cant find reference to cache or HT (assuming ht is on?!?!?)

and maybe if the IMC is up because of higher ram will that mean nigher volts than for the 2133Mhz kits they are using?


----------



## nj4ck

Holy crap, I just passed 10 runs of IntelBurnTest at 4.6Ghz with a vcore of 1.280V. Haven't tried pushing further yet, but that's a pretty good result at such a low voltage, right? My 4670k needed 1.4V just for 4.1GHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/fzdr92


----------



## bobfig

seems about what mine will do. maybe a hair better. haven't pushed to 4.6ghz but at 4.5ghz im at 1.248vcore


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nj4ck*
> 
> Holy crap, I just passed 10 runs of IntelBurnTest at 4.6Ghz with a vcore of 1.280V. Haven't tried pushing further yet, but that's a pretty good result at such a low voltage, right? My 4670k needed 1.4V just for 4.1GHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fzdr92


thats awesome if you are getting yourvoltage reading from the right place

cpu-z at small ffts? or aida perhaps?


----------



## Daytraders

Is it the clock like 4.5ghz or the vcore like 1.33v that gives the cpu its heat, example, im at 4.5 at 1.33v now, if i get cpu to 4.6 but still at 1.33v would my heat not go up anymore ?


----------



## bobfig

just a little. more vcore adds heat faster but core clock will add some too.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> just a little. more vcore adds heat faster but core clock will add some too.


Cheers


----------



## nj4ck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> thats awesome if you are getting yourvoltage reading from the right place
> 
> cpu-z at small ffts? or aida perhaps?


I'm using CPU-Z and HWmonitor.


----------



## MattBaneLM

can i submit another?

http://valid.x86.fr/wkaswv


----------



## DeathAngel74

I despise you, LOL!
J/K, nice job and congratulations!
Maybe I could hit higher core clock, if I lowered my cache clock.


----------



## MattBaneLM

You will need Less voltage that way for sure. I run 39 cache to max core clock

4900 and 5000 for me is with ht disabled
I run 4700 or 4800 ht enabled and cache 1 below core for daily use

I wonder how many admit that..? Lol

All the above is when I only use multiplier only

I forgot the validation above is with bclk at 125
Core is 40. Cache is 32


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Is it the clock like 4.5ghz or the vcore like 1.33v that gives the cpu its heat, example, im at 4.5 at 1.33v now, if i get cpu to 4.6 but still at 1.33v would my heat not go up anymore ?


4.2GHz = 75 W... 4.3GHz = 75*4.3/4.2 ...
4.2 GHz at 1.33 = 75 W 4.2 GHz at 1.35 = 75*exp(1+1.35-1.33) so likely 80 W.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 4.2GHz = 75 W... 4.3GHz = 75*4.3/4.2 ...
> 4.2 GHz at 1.33 = 75 W 4.2 GHz at 1.35 = 75*exp(1+1.35-1.33) so likely 80 W.


Thx for that, i did notice when i was running prime at 4.5ghz at 1.33v, think wattage went to like 120w ? sound about right.


----------



## v1ral

Alright guys....
I have been testing my overclock by going lower in vcore, I am 50 runs stable @ +120 with LLC 1 6700k 4.8Ghz on my Asrock Extreme 7+. Vcore in HWMonitor is just below 1.4 volts, is this looking good?
I'll be doing another test run with +115 with LLC 1 in a few minutes, oh BTW temps @ +120 maxed at 75, it's a little warmer today compared to my last run with temps at 68c I believe. I think I am gonna tweak this overclock then go onto 4.9Ghz good plan or should I tweak my DRAM?
I'm impressed with this chip so far!

Edit: Finished an overnight run.

Looks good?


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright guys....
> I have been testing my overclock by going lower in vcore, I am 50 runs stable @ +120 with LLC 1 6700k 4.8Ghz on my Asrock Extreme 7+. Vcore in HWMonitor is just below 1.4 volts, is this looking good?
> I'll be doing another test run with +115 with LLC 1 in a few minutes, oh BTW temps @ +120 maxed at 75, it's a little warmer today compared to my last run with temps at 68c I believe. I think I am gonna tweak this overclock then go onto 4.9Ghz good plan or should I tweak my DRAM?
> I'm impressed with this chip so far!
> 
> Edit: Finished an overnight run.
> 
> Looks good?


It's looking very good, at least better than my 6700k (delid) can only hit 4.8ghz @ 1.452v.







I would try and push the CPU to 4.9ghz first, and then work on the RAM.


----------



## j0keri

Anyone overclocked processor and played arma?i got bluescreen when playing that.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0keri*
> 
> Anyone overclocked processor and played arma?i got bluescreen when playing that.


I got this similar issue and sometimes I get BSOD in desktop and gaming, never tried ARMA tho. My solution was to reduce my RAM frequency from 3733 down to 3600 and that solve all the problem. Other possibility is you may have to increase your vcore a little bit more and see if that fix the problem.


----------



## j0keri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I got this similar issue and sometimes I get BSOD in desktop and gaming, never tried ARMA tho. My solution was to reduce my RAM frequency from 3733 down to 3600 and that solve all the problem. Other possibility is you may have to increase your vcore a little bit more and see if that fix the problem.


----------



## j0keri

Im with Phone sorry about quote. I try different vcore then and maybe ram if needed if i know how


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> It's looking very good, at least better than my 6700k (delid) can only hit 4.8ghz @ 1.452v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try and push the CPU to 4.9ghz first, and then work on the RAM.


How should I go about this? I dont want to mess with BCLK i would like to keep it at 100.
Does it look like i have headroom for going passed 4.8Ghz?
To add i lowered my vcore to +110, testing while im at work.
I have a pretty decent cooling solution, also lay have to reapply TIM as i get one core temp higher than the rest..


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How should I go about this? I dont want to mess with BCLK i would like to keep it at 100.
> Does it look like i have headroom for going passed 4.8Ghz?
> To add i lowered my vcore to +110, testing while im at work.
> I have a pretty decent cooling solution, also lay have to reapply TIM as i get one core temp higher than the rest..


I would try to push it to 4.9ghz with BCLK at 100, multiplier at 49 to see how much voltage you need to maintain stability. If you need anything over 1.45v, then I would just back off and stay at 4.8. My CPU is at 4.8 @ 1.452v during load, delid CLU/MX4 on a Cryorig H5 universal cooler. Temperature get into 60-65c during gaming and close to 75c during stress test. Before delid my CPU temperature would sky rocket to 70-80c during gaming with voltage set to 1.4v or more and stress testing 90-95c range.

So if you haven't delied your CPU, I would try and do it to decrease your loading temperature.


----------



## abso

Hi guys,
I'm testing my system stability for some time now and run into a very weird problem. Was testing RAM stability with prime95 today (720K=IO, 768K=SA, 800K=Vdimm, 864K=All).
My Settings were able to pass everything except of 800K in prime95 V28.5. Here i get this error every time after few seconds/minutes. "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 2.145229824e+015, expected less than 0.4"

The weird thing is, the 800K run passes just fine with prime95 V27.9 as well as V28.9. So now I'm a bit clueless what to do.


----------



## v1ral

1 hour run of RealBench to ensure stability, looking good?
Vcore +110


----------



## FireOath

Well guys I have been having a play with my 6700k. I see a lot of you guys are running huge voltage 1.5v is this relatively safe? I can get mine benching at 5ghz at 1.45 but didn't want to push it further. I also see a lot of people turn off hyperthreading at this sort of overclock. Any reason for this?

The chip will happily run 4.9ghz at 1.41v and is stable there. My temps aren't an issue as the highest I have seen them is 70 degrees while benching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright guys....
> I have been testing my overclock by going lower in vcore, I am 50 runs stable @ +120 with LLC 1 6700k 4.8Ghz on my Asrock Extreme 7+. Vcore in HWMonitor is just below 1.4 volts, is this looking good?
> I'll be doing another test run with +115 with LLC 1 in a few minutes, oh BTW temps @ +120 maxed at 75, it's a little warmer today compared to my last run with temps at 68c I believe. I think I am gonna tweak this overclock then go onto 4.9Ghz good plan or should I tweak my DRAM?
> I'm impressed with this chip so far!
> 
> Edit: Finished an overnight run.
> 
> Looks good?


Be VERY careful with your voltage settings on that board. I also have an Extreme 7+ and voltage reported in software is not even close to what the voltage is going into the CPU. Starting at LLC 2 the voltage actually rises above what you set it at quite significantly. For instance if I set 1.45v in the bios with LLC 2, the voltage is about 1.52 under load when measured at the back of the CPU socket with a multimeter, but software reports voltage drops to 1.4... So ya, WAY different and incorrect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0keri*
> 
> Anyone overclocked processor and played arma?i got bluescreen when playing that.


Ya I overclocked my roommate's 6700K a few weeks ago and he plays a TON of ARMA3. No issues. AMRA is a pretty CPU intensive game, if you bluescreen when playing it then your overclock is not stable.


----------



## j0keri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Be VERY careful with your voltage settings on that board. I also have an Extreme 7+ and voltage reported in software is not even close to what the voltage is going into the CPU. Starting at LLC 2 the voltage actually rises above what you set it at quite significantly. For instance if I set 1.45v in the bios with LLC 2, the voltage is about 1.52 under load when measured at the back of the CPU socket with a multimeter, but software reports voltage drops to 1.4... So ya, WAY different and incorrect.
> Ya I overclocked my roommate's 6700K a few weeks ago and he plays a TON of ARMA3. No issues. AMRA is a pretty CPU intensive game, if you bluescreen when playing it then your overclock is not stable.


okay that intresting i only do test run in prime 95 and 10 rounds with half mine ram 4gb testing. Maybe o need program that use more cpu and stress it more? What would be that kind of program.? Thanks.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Be VERY careful with your voltage settings on that board. I also have an Extreme 7+ and voltage reported in software is not even close to what the voltage is going into the CPU. Starting at LLC 2 the voltage actually rises above what you set it at quite significantly. For instance if I set 1.45v in the bios with LLC 2, the voltage is about 1.52 under load when measured at the back of the CPU socket with a multimeter, but software reports voltage drops to 1.4... So ya, WAY different and incorrect.
> Ya I overclocked my roommate's 6700K a few weeks ago and he plays a TON of ARMA3. No issues. AMRA is a pretty CPU intensive game, if you bluescreen when playing it then your overclock is not stable.


Thats why i opted to go offset mode..
Works fine so far..


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> Well guys I have been having a play with my 6700k. I see a lot of you guys are running huge voltage 1.5v is this relatively safe? I can get mine benching at 5ghz at 1.45 but didn't want to push it further. I also see a lot of people turn off hyperthreading at this sort of overclock. Any reason for this?
> 
> The chip will happily run 4.9ghz at 1.41v and is stable there. My temps aren't an issue as the highest I have seen them is 70 degrees while benching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would keep HT on and push it to 5Ghz @ 1.45v and you probably want to think about delid just to keep the temperature down. I'm keeping mine at 4.8ghz @ 1.452v even though my chip can happily do 4.7 @ 1.375v. By the time the chip show any sign of degradation, I already upgraded my CPU.


----------



## Tumas04

1st time overclocker here. My i5 6600K runs at 4.2 Ghz right now on standard vcore (1.155 V on my board). Prime95 was stable for 2 hours, the custom x264 stability test was stable for over 8 hours. The only thing which irritates me is the fact, that when running prime95 the vcore value went up to 1.168 V. Obviously this is by far not a "dangerous" value but still higher than the idle value. Could this be due to the LLC which i set to 5 (Maximus VIII Ranger) ??


----------



## v1ral

4.9Ghz x264 50 runs
Vcore Offset +185 = 1.456 HWMonitor


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0keri*
> 
> okay that intresting i only do test run in prime 95 and 10 rounds with half mine ram 4gb testing. Maybe o need program that use more cpu and stress it more? What would be that kind of program.? Thanks.


Prime95 does hard floating point testing of the AVX section of the FP unit. It would be your integer cores are what is unstable or perhaps a different block section of the FP core is a bit unstable. Though the AVX unit tends to be the hardest to keep stable so it is probably either your integer core section, or simply something hard that ARMA does as a combination of instructions that a stress test doing one thing wouldn't pick up. Im not really sure what stress test you should try as normally I just do Prime, x264, Firestrike, and Heaven. You could try just lowering your overclock 200MHz and see if you are completely stable then. A bluescreen usually means for me I am 100-150MHz away from the stable point. A simple program crash usually means within 50MHz of being stable.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 4.9Ghz x264 50 runs
> Vcore Offset +185 = 1.456 HWMonitor


That's a nice chip you have there.


----------



## fartman

any of you guys have a asus z170 board and having trouble with voltages being too high? I set the manual voltage to 1.3v but on load in cpu-z and hwinfo it goes up to 1.4?!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> any of you guys have a asus z170 board and having trouble with voltages being too high? I set the manual voltage to 1.3v but on load in cpu-z and hwinfo it goes up to 1.4?!


What is your load line calibration at? My voltages are just fine..


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> That's a nice chip you have there.


Perhaps...

Question on temps, is it normal or should i reapply TIM? Highest core is very far from lowest core temps, or maybe I'm over thinking it.
What i do before my 50 runs of X264 is run IBT on maximum 10 times to see temps and volts. Temps for IBT @4.9Ghz is 85c on the hottest core volts are okay.

At what volts should i stop at?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> Question on temps, is it normal or should i reapply TIM? Highest core is very far from lowest core temps, or maybe I'm over thinking it.
> What i do before my 50 runs of X264 is run IBT on maximum 10 times to see temps and volts. Temps for IBT @4.9Ghz is 85c on the hottest core volts are okay.
> 
> At what volts should i stop at?


If the temperatures of the cores are very different that could mean two things: 1. Bad mount/thermal paste appliance. 2. You need to delid. But number two shouldn't be necessary honestly. Still fun though XD

I stopped at 1.45 volts but I think the max voltage is 1.5 V. I have seen people freak out at anything over 1.35 V but for custom watercooling I think everything under 1.45 V is fine.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> any of you guys have a asus z170 board and having trouble with voltages being too high? I set the manual voltage to 1.3v but on load in cpu-z and hwinfo it goes up to 1.4?!


As has already been said, check load line calibration LLC. My guess is it is on auto.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Perhaps...
> 
> Question on temps, is it normal or should i reapply TIM? Highest core is very far from lowest core temps, or maybe I'm over thinking it.
> What i do before my 50 runs of X264 is run IBT on maximum 10 times to see temps and volts. Temps for IBT @4.9Ghz is 85c on the hottest core volts are okay.
> 
> At what volts should i stop at?


My core temps have a spread of like 12c, reseated a few times and always the same for me.


----------



## Cam1

Hello,

how can i improve my configuration please !

http://imageshack.com/a/img921/4531/9Uq7JV.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/4751/8ALe1e.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/5835/UBOA67.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/6915/hBBUVr.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/9050/iHVO49.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/3951/JLPD49.jpg


----------



## fartman

i set LLC one level 1 the lowest setting and the vcore still exceeds 1.2v which is what i set for manual mode. not sure whats going on


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> If the temperatures of the cores are very different that could mean two things: 1. Bad mount/thermal paste appliance. 2. You need to delid. But number two shouldn't be necessary honestly. Still fun though XD
> 
> I stopped at 1.45 volts but I think the max voltage is 1.5 V. I have seen people freak out at anything over 1.35 V but for custom watercooling I think everything under 1.45 V is fine.


As a matter of fact, i am delidded, did the razor/card method.


----------



## fartman

which one do i believe?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do i believe?


believe them both. VID is the requested voltage, Vcore is the delivered voltage (both are 8 bit, so the "resolution" is 16mv).


----------



## fartman

Okay hmmm which one do i use to set my overclocks? Vcore? So


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Okay hmmm which one do i use to set my overclocks? Vcore? So


Vcore.


----------



## Cam1

Hello !

What is better for gaming,
cpu at 4400Hz with ddr4 3600 C18
or 48000Hz with ddr4 3000 c15 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> What is better for gaming,
> cpu at 4400Hz with ddr4 3600 C18
> or 48000Hz with ddr4 3000 c15 ?


4.8 every time.


----------



## Cam1

Thanks for reply!
I got 6700k delided on mise z170a gaming m7 with custom wc includ vrm
and 2x8Go of corsair dominator platinum 3600c18
the temperatures are really low whatever settings..

how much can i have with this spec ?

excuse my bad english, i'm french with a google translator.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Thanks for reply!
> I got 6700k delided on mise z170a gaming m7 with custom wc includ vrm
> and 2x8Go of corsair dominator platinum 3600c18
> the temperatures are really low whatever settings..
> 
> how much can i have with this spec ?
> 
> excuse my bad english, i'm french with a google translator.


if you have a solid 4.8 stay with that and increase the cache multiplier 1 step at a time until it is no longer stable.. then drop back 1 or 2 cache multipliers. Last - ram, that corsair 3600c18 should do at least 3600c16 with the proper voltage (1.4-1.45V)


----------



## Cam1

i got many troubles tweaking the ram, the only way it works at 3600 is setting the cpu at 4400 and no more.
i use the "memory try it" MSI option to set timings over the xmp profile.

when u say 3600c16 do you mean i just set c16 and leave others like 16-19-19... ?

For now i got a 4.9 on cpu at 1.45v and Memory try it at 3000 c15 (Stable 2h of occt s with 69°C max)

Maybe i should leave xmp and "'memory try it"' and configure all manually ?


----------



## v1ral

Since were on the topic of memory, anyone know how far crucial memory can overclock?

I have a question.
What makes vcore drop to 0.0xx? I have to reset CMOS and loaded my 4.9Ghz test profile and voltages in the vcore tab in HWMonitor stays at 1.040 on the lowest volts. Before it went down along with VID.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> i got many troubles tweaking the ram, the only way it works at 3600 is setting the cpu at 4400 and no more.
> i use the "memory try it" MSI option to set timings over the xmp profile.
> 
> when u say 3600c16 do you mean i just set c16 and leave others like 16-19-19... ?
> 
> For now i got a 4.9 on cpu at 1.45v and Memory try it at 3000 c15 (Stable 2h of occt s with 69°C max)
> 
> *Maybe i should leave xmp and "'memory try it"' and configure all manually ?*


I would, but you should be able to simply set the primary timing (just use the XMP values 16-xx-xx-xx-2t) and set 3600 on BCLK 100, the XMP voltage and use your 4.8 settings for core and cache. Leave System agent (VCCSA VSA and VCCIO) on auto

Good help here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2980_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Since were on the topic of memory, anyone know how far crucial memory can overclock?
> 
> I have a question.
> *What makes vcore drop to 0.0xx?* I have to reset CMOS and loaded my 4.9Ghz test profile and voltages in the vcore tab in HWMonitor stays at 1.040 on the lowest volts. Before it went down along with VID.


c-states


----------



## Cam1

Many thanks !

c16 at 3600 is not stable whatever settings

The max i got is 3600 with xmp and setting T2 manualy because the comp doesn't start (maybe the xmp auto config use T1 and it's doesn't works).
i got 1150 intel xtu with xmp at T2

With the"Memory try it" at 3000 c15 i push to 3100 and looks stable, intel xtu score 1400

which one is better ?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Many thanks !
> 
> c16 at 3600 is not stable whatever settings
> 
> The max i got is 3600 with xmp and setting T2 manualy because the comp doesn't start (maybe the xmp auto config use T1 and it's doesn't works).
> i got 1150 intel xtu with xmp at T2
> 
> With the"Memory try it" at 3000 c15 i push to 3100 and looks stable, intel xtu score 1400
> 
> which one is better ?


i have the vengeance LED DDR3200 dude (XMP 16-18-18-36 2t 1.35v)

running at 3600 15-17-17-34 2t. 1t is not possible for me at any speed but .. meh...

1.440v i bios (1.450 in windows)

happy to offer any other timings that worked for me if it helps you

i can also run [email protected] 2t

what are your vccio and vccsa at? also a sml pch bump can help


----------



## Cam1

vccio and vccsa on auto = io 1.2v & sa 1.25v
i have tried all the reasonable settings as 1.25v, 1.3v, 1.35v for both, but not stable in memtest86+

how much pch ? i tried 1.15v...

where can i see the Ram voltage in windows ? bios report 1.408v for 1.4v setting and 1.36 when set to 1.35
my mb is a msi z170a gaming m7

should i go this way ?
http://valid.x86.fr/bf0j8w
http://valid.x86.fr/d88afw
Lower ram frequency with smaller timings ?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> vccio and vccsa on auto = io 1.2v & sa 1.25v
> i have tried all the reasonable settings as 1.25v, 1.3v, 1.35v for both, but not stable in memtest86+
> 
> how much pch ? i tried 1.15v...
> 
> where can i see the Ram voltage in windows ? bios report 1.408v for 1.4v setting and 1.36 when set to 1.35
> my mb is a msi z170a gaming m7
> 
> should i go this way ?
> http://valid.x86.fr/bf0j8w
> http://valid.x86.fr/d88afw
> Lower ram frequency with smaller timings ?


i use aida64 to read those volts

i got to 1.20-1.50 pch. may not help but....

oh and have you tried swapping ram slots?
i get higher frequ out of my "further" ones


----------



## olivete

Hello guys!

I am coming from a 2500k @ 4.8ghz. Decided to buy a 6600k. The only thing I do is play, basically WoW and Dota 2, record some video, Premiere to render them and post on youtube.

What I dont know is about motherboard. I want to OC that 6600k and dont know which mobo I should buy.

Any suggestion? Also I am taking any advice about this PC.

My current config:

2500k @ 4.8ghz
32gb RAM Sniper
Asrock z77 extreme 4
GTX 970 (should I keep it?)
PSU Corsair 650W

Thank you very much!


----------



## lightcycle

I'm using an Asrock Z170 Extreme4 with mine...OC @ 4.75GHz some nice features, looks good and its only £108 here in the land of Brexit!!

click


----------



## xGeNeSisx

i5-6400 @ 4.495 ghz
Decided to replace my motherboard VRM heatsink thermal pads with some Fujipoly Ultra pads as I had some left over after putting a Corsair H55 on my 1070. Later on I attempted to increase my BCLK overclock from 4.32 to 4.5ghz and I was successful









ASRock Z170 K4 motherboard
Vcore: 1.344 V
VCCIO: 1.232 V
VCCSA: 1.224 V

Currently have my 3200mhz ram clocked at 2666mhz and I am working my way back up to that point. Afterwards I'll try and lower voltages and determine the lowest at which I am stable. Briefly attempted 4.6 ghz, but sometimes system would get stuck at POST or in BIOS.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I am coming from a 2500k @ 4.8ghz. Decided to buy a 6600k. The only thing I do is play, basically WoW and Dota 2, record some video, Premiere to render them and post on youtube.
> 
> What I dont know is about motherboard. I want to OC that 6600k and dont know which mobo I should buy.
> 
> Any suggestion? Also I am taking any advice about this PC.
> 
> My current config:
> 
> 2500k @ 4.8ghz
> 32gb RAM Sniper
> Asrock z77 extreme 4
> GTX 970 (should I keep it?)
> PSU Corsair 650W
> 
> Thank you very much!


It really depends on how high you want to overclock your 6600k and what type of RAM you want to overclock. Most decent board should able to do 4.5ghz CPU and 3200mhz on RAM without any problems. I spent like $142 (from jet.com with the 15% off first 3 order promote code) for my Gigabyte Z170 Ultra Gaming and I can easily hit 4.8ghz on my 6700k and now running 3600mhz RAM (o/c from 3200mhz CL14).


----------



## Cam1

Ram 3000 c15 "intel xtu score 1400"
ram 3600 c18 "intel xtu score 1200"

What is better for gaming ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Ram 3000 c15 "intel xtu score 1400"
> ram 3600 c18 "intel xtu score 1200"
> 
> What is better for gaming ?


Not sure, but seeing as ram adds like 1fps to even a 200fps game, hardly worth worrying about







, infact going from ddr3 to ddr4 can add even less.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just record few minute from Crysis 3 on Welcome to jungle level @1440p/Very high/FXAA on my 6700k @ 4.7Ghz and 1070 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu bottleneck ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can call that Extreme cpu test


Just turn aa up n both those gpu be pegged 100% with prob same fps.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Not sure, but seeing as ram adds like 1fps to even a 200fps game, hardly worth worrying about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , infact going from ddr3 to ddr4 can add even less.


Fallout 4 would beg to differ...


----------



## bartomiszcz

Hello. I have a problem with my 6600k... I've OCed it to 4.5 and it is stable (when testing using OCCT) but when i try to render a video system crashes,.. Here are my settings: http://pl.tinypic.com/a/a9ljsh/4. How can i improve my performace?? I have no idea and I'm very disapointed. I tought 4.5 is easy to get on 6600k... When i start prime95 test i get an error in a few seconds (in-place large FFTs test). The same when i start LinX. Please... help.... Another MOBO or delidding might change this situation??

PC:
Windows 10 (updated)
Gigabyte HD3P
6600K
Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 8gb (one bar)
PSU: Corsair VS550

If you need more screenshot just write pls and I will upload it.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Hello. I have a problem with my 6600k... I've OCed it to 4.5 and it is stable (when testing using OCCT) but when i try to render a video system crashes,.. Here are my settings: http://pl.tinypic.com/a/a9ljsh/4. How can i improve my performace?? I have no idea and I'm very disapointed. I tought 4.5 is easy to get on 6600k... When i start prime95 test i get an error in a few seconds (in-place large FFTs test). The same when i start LinX. Please... help.... Another MOBO or delidding might change this situation??
> 
> PC:
> Windows 10 (updated)
> Gigabyte HD3P
> 6600K
> Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 8gb (one bar)
> PSU: Corsair VS550
> 
> If you need more screenshot just write pls and I will upload it.


Its not stable. Increase the voltage.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Hello. I have a problem with my 6600k... I've OCed it to 4.5 and it is stable (when testing using OCCT) but when i try to render a video system crashes,.. Here are my settings: http://pl.tinypic.com/a/a9ljsh/4. How can i improve my performace?? I have no idea and I'm very disapointed. I tought 4.5 is easy to get on 6600k... When i start prime95 test i get an error in a few seconds (in-place large FFTs test). The same when i start LinX. Please... help.... Another MOBO or delidding might change this situation??
> 
> PC:
> Windows 10 (updated)
> Gigabyte HD3P
> 6600K
> Corsair Vengeance 2400mhz 8gb (one bar)
> PSU: Corsair VS550
> 
> If you need more screenshot just write pls and I will upload it.


Do you have msi afterburner or rivatuner running. This will cause these issues.


----------



## bartomiszcz

First of all I'd like to say *THANK YOU* for all your replies. Your are very helpful for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Its not stable. Increase the voltage.


I've increased voltage to 1.36 and I didn't get error in Prime 95







Horay!







But temperatures are quiet high - 80-85 Celsius...







Is it fine for that test?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Do you have msi afterburner or rivatuner running. This will cause these issues.


I am using both :O It might cause problems while rendering or in Prime95 and LinX tests too??

*One more time huge thanks for ur support*.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> First of all I'd like to say *THANK YOU* for all your replies. Your are very helpful for me.
> I've increased voltage to 1.36 and I didn't get error in Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But temperatures are quiet high - 80-85 Celsius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fine for that test?
> I am using both :O It might cause problems while rendering or in Prime95 and LinX tests too??
> 
> *One more time huge thanks for ur support*.


Try using 1.33v, i use that on 4.5ghz, but alot of people use even less.


----------



## d5aqoep

Hey guys, my de-lid kit from Rockit Cool arrived and I delidded my i7 6700K with ease. I didn't even need to read any manual nor see any video. It was straightforward.

Finally my PC can reach 49 multiplier with auto voltage and stay stable. Max temperature reached @ 4900 Mhz on Prime 95 was 78 degrees C on hottest core.

BTW I used CoolLaboratory Liquid Metal Ultra. It was my first attempt. So I manged to waste quite a bit of it.









Motherboard: Asus Z170 VIII Ranger.

Even though, it was worth it, I swear, I don't want to use Liquid Metal again. That stuff goes out of control very easily.
I did not touch BLCK or any other tricky settings. I could reach 5 Ghz but that would mean messing with Voltage.

Firestrike results with GTX 1070: *16970*


----------



## bartomiszcz

I can't get stable even on 1.365 V







I've uninstalled MSI AB and Rivatuner but still the same - on lower voltage i get error in prime95









Is it possible that my MOBO is ****ty and this is the main issue i can't get stable 4.5 ghz??


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> First of all I'd like to say *THANK YOU* for all your replies. Your are very helpful for me.
> I've increased voltage to 1.36 and I didn't get error in Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But temperatures are quiet high - 80-85 Celsius...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fine for that test?
> I am using both :O It might cause problems while rendering or in Prime95 and LinX tests too??
> 
> *One more time huge thanks for ur support*.


Ya causes graphics driver to trip out and make stress tests error and cause fake bsod. If u lookup the bsod code itll point to memory but its just a glitch. Turn them off and try again.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> Hey guys, my de-lid kit from Rockit Cool arrived and I delidded my i7 6700K with ease. I didn't even need to read any manual nor see any video. It was straightforward.
> 
> Finally my PC can reach 49 multiplier with auto voltage and stay stable. Max temperature reached @ 4900 Mhz on Prime 95 was 78 degrees C on hottest core.
> 
> BTW I used CoolLaboratory Liquid Metal Ultra. It was my first attempt. So I manged to waste quite a bit of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 VIII Ranger.
> 
> Even though, it was worth it, I swear, I don't want to use Liquid Metal again. That stuff goes out of control very easily.
> I did not touch BLCK or any other tricky settings. I could reach 5 Ghz but that would mean messing with Voltage.
> 
> Firestrike results with GTX 1070: *16970*


U r insane if u r using auto voltage at that speed. Most likely putting a ridiculous **** ton of voltage into the cpu on auto settings.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> I can't get stable even on 1.365 V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uninstalled MSI AB and Rivatuner but still the same - on lower voltage i get error in prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that my MOBO is ****ty and this is the main issue i can't get stable 4.5 ghz??


Unlikely due to mobo. Do you get bluescreens or just errors ? What memory speed are you running and its voltage. Also what is vccio and vccsa voltage set to ?


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Unlikely due to mobo. Do you get bluescreens or just errors ? What memory speed are you running and its voltage. Also what is vccio and vccsa voltage set to ?


When i run Prime95 i get error sth like "rounding was 0.5 less than 0.4 expected and hardware failed". When i am rendering my PC just restarts or i get BSOD with error like "Clock_watchdog_timeout" and one more but i don't remember it.
For RAM I use XMP profile 2 (2666 mhz with 1.35V- voltage set on auto too). I didn't set vccio and vccsa (are on auto) because i didn't know what is the proper value for my RAM. Now i am testing 4.5 with 1.37V in prime. I will send screenshots later (after test). To sum up my RAM is using full auto XMP profile 2.
I'm very disapointed that my CPU is not able to get 4.5 ghz...









PS. Now i am running Prime95 custom test with values Min FFT 8; Max FFT 8and Run in-place. Temps with Voltage 1.37V are 81 Celsius on the hottest core.

Please... just help me to occure 4.5 and my dreams will come true


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> When i run Prime95 i get error sth like "rounding was 0.5 less than 0.4 expected and hardware failed". When i am rendering my PC just restarts or i get BSOD with error like "Clock_watchdog_timeout" and one more but i don't remember it.
> For RAM I use XMP profile 2 (2666 mhz with 1.35V- voltage set on auto too). I didn't set vccio and vccsa (are on auto) because i didn't know what is the proper value for my RAM. Now i am testing 4.5 with 1.37V in prime. I will send screenshots later (after test). To sum up my RAM is using full auto XMP profile 2.
> I'm very disapointed that my CPU is not able to get 4.5 ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Now i am running Prime95 custom test with values Min FFT 8; Max FFT 8and Run in-place. Temps with Voltage 1.37V are 81 Celsius on the hottest core.
> 
> Please... just help me to occure 4.5 and my dreams will come true


Download a program called bluescreen reader and tell me the bsod code and we can go from there.


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Download a program called bluescreen reader and tell me the bsod code and we can go from there.


Ok. I've got it









http://pl.tinypic.com/a/a9ljxw/4

There is a screenshot from BSODviewer, prime95 setting and error which i got on 1.37 V too...







Is there anything more you need to solve my problem??

error.txt 13k .txt file
<- full error report from BSODviewer.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> Ok. I've got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pl.tinypic.com/a/a9ljxw/4
> 
> There is a screenshot from BSODviewer, prime95 setting and error which i got on 1.37 V too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything more you need to solve my problem??
> 
> error.txt 13k .txt file
> <- full error report from BSODviewer.


Check if it does it at lower settings or stock because 7e bsod means corrupted os... Could still be from ur oc tho.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Check if it does it at lower settings or stock because 7e bsod means corrupted os... Could still be from ur oc tho.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list


But my W10 is trial version, to prove it I send you screenshot below:
http://tinypic.com/4dumsnz9

System windows nie został jeszcze aktywowany - it means that windows has not been activated yet.

You mean corruped as broken or corruped as illegal? Sorry for my bad english...

What can I do in this situation?

On stock settings I don't get any BSOD etc. It works fine


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Probably just coincidence then.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Check if it does it at lower settings or stock because 7e bsod means corrupted os... Could still be from ur oc tho.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list


Is 0x7e the same as 0x1000007e though?


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Probably just coincidence then.


So is there anything i can try? Is it possible to send my cpu on warranty to get new one or just get it working? :-(


----------



## bartomiszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Is 0x7e the same as 0x1000007e though?


I guess tak it is the same.


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> U r insane if u r using auto voltage at that speed. Most likely putting a ridiculous **** ton of voltage into the cpu on auto settings.


What may be the correct voltage for 6700K to run at 5 Ghz? I have cooling side covered with Thermaltake Water 3.0


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> So is there anything i can try? Is it possible to send my cpu on warranty to get new one or just get it working? :-(


There is nothing wrong with your cpu, its only meant to do 3.5GHz, 3.9GHz Turbo, and im sure it does, you cant send back just because it cant do 4.5ghz, 99% of all 6600K cant do 4.5ghz i reckon, most people are happy with 4.5ghz even on a 6700k.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> What may be the correct voltage for 6700K to run at 5 Ghz? I have cooling side covered with Thermaltake Water 3.0


unless you delidded the cpu.. you don't "have the cooling side covered" with a TW3.0.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartomiszcz*
> 
> But my W10 is trial version, to prove it I send you screenshot below:
> http://tinypic.com/4dumsnz9
> 
> System windows nie został jeszcze aktywowany - it means that windows has not been activated yet.
> 
> ...


If you have Win 7 SP1 or Win 8/8.1 you can still upgrade using *Windows 10 free upgrade for customers who use assistive technologies*.


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you delidded the cpu.. you don't "have the cooling side covered" with a TW3.0.


You didn't read my previous post where I have mentioned successful delid and application of CL liquid metal. So I have cooling side covered.









What would be ideal Voltages for my 6700K for stable 5.0 Ghz?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> You didn't read my previous post where I have mentioned successful delid and application of CL liquid metal. So I have cooling side covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be ideal Voltages for my 6700K for stable 5.0 Ghz?


There is no guarantee whatsoever that you will ever have 5Ghz stable. And if you are asking such questions, you really dont know much about overclocking.


----------



## TrancePlant

Hi all, I'm trying to find a stable overclock on the 6700K while the voltage remains under the 'auto' setting since the ASrock Extreme6 Z170 motherboard doesn't appear to have an adaptive VCore voltage setting in the bios.

So far I've gotten it up to 4.6GHz on the core clock while leaving everything else alone so far. While testing using the custom x264 test from the OP - I'm a tad confused about the voltages above the core clocks on the left hand side of this screenshot. They appear to be much much higher than the 1.344v on the Vcore on the right hand side. Can anyone shed any light onto this? Should I just ignore it and just go by what is written under VCore?



Edit: the x264 test seemed to have stopped after the 4th loop (but no BSOD or anything)







I might go offset mode +10mv - is this fine? Sorry but I'm new to all this OC'ing stuff and it wasn't mentioned in the OP.


----------



## QuantumX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> You didn't read my previous post where I have mentioned successful delid and application of CL liquid metal. So I have cooling side covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be ideal Voltages for my 6700K for stable 5.0 Ghz?


What is the VID of your CPU?

To get 4.9GHz stable I needed around 1.4v and my CPU's VID is 1.212v - which is quite low I believe

I tried for 5GHz but the amount of additional voltage that was needed wasn't worth the additional 100MHz. It would do multithreaded benchmarks @ 5GHz at around 1.44v but wasn't 24/7 stable when running long stress tests.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrancePlant*
> 
> Hi all, I'm trying to find a stable overclock on the 6700K while the voltage remains under the 'auto' setting since the ASrock Extreme6 Z170 motherboard doesn't appear to have an adaptive VCore voltage setting in the bios.
> 
> So far I've gotten it up to 4.6GHz on the core clock while leaving everything else alone so far. While testing using the custom x264 test from the OP - I'm a tad confused about the voltages above the core clocks on the left hand side of this screenshot. They appear to be much much higher than the 1.344v on the Vcore on the right hand side. Can anyone shed any light onto this? Should I just ignore it and just go by what is written under VCore?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the x264 test seemed to have stopped after the 4th loop (but no BSOD or anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go offset mode +10mv - is this fine? Sorry but I'm new to all this OC'ing stuff and it wasn't mentioned in the OP.


Offset voltage will allow the voltage to scale up and down as well on that board. It will still always have the +v offset you set, so it isnt as efficient as adaptive is, but it is still better than a static vcore setting. Offset is what I would always recommend to be used over "auto" when overclocking. An offset of +10mv may not be enough, that is only 0.01 volts. Many times when getting to my upper overclock I use as much as +100mv offset, but it really all depends on the CPU. Maybe you will be fine with only +10 or +20.


----------



## TrancePlant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Offset voltage will allow the voltage to scale up and down as well on that board. It will still always have the +v offset you set, so it isnt as efficient as adaptive is, but it is still better than a static vcore setting. Offset is what I would always recommend to be used over "auto" when overclocking. An offset of +10mv may not be enough, that is only 0.01 volts. Many times when getting to my upper overclock I use as much as +100mv offset, but it really all depends on the CPU. Maybe you will be fine with only +10 or +20.


I had to set an offset of +80mv in order to see the same vcore I was getting in auto mode before it crashed. I have now set it to +90 and the test is now running once more (1.36v VCore). *sigh* another 8 hours to go...


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> What is the VID of your CPU?
> 
> To get 4.9GHz stable I needed around 1.4v and my CPU's VID is 1.212v - which is quite low I believe
> 
> I tried for 5GHz but the amount of additional voltage that was needed wasn't worth the additional 100MHz. It would do multithreaded benchmarks @ 5GHz at around 1.44v but wasn't 24/7 stable when running long stress tests.


Thanks. Appreciate your straightforward reply.

I tried it and my 6700K behaves exactly the same way as yours. I have noticed that with delid and Thermaltake 3.0 240mm radiator, my CPU requires lesser voltage than it did previously.

I wanted to go completely opposite the flow with this delid. So I decided to make my 6700K run as cool as possible with stock frequencies. At stock frequencies, the idle temperature of 20° C with 25° C room temperature is just spectacular for my own standards (Down by 10° compared to stock non-delid). Today, Prime 95 stress test is not taking it beyond 50° C.

I overclock only for playing games. Otherwise it's back to stock speeds.

Edit: Thermometer error. Ambient temp was also 20° C.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> Thanks. Appreciate your straightforward reply.
> 
> I tried it and my 6700K behaves exactly the same way as yours. I have noticed that with delid and Thermaltake 3.0 240mm radiator, my CPU requires lesser voltage than it did previously.
> 
> I wanted to go completely opposite the flow with this delid. So I decided to make my 6700K run as cool as possible with stock frequencies. At stock frequencies, the idle temperature of 20° C with 25° C room temperature is just spectacular for my own standards (Down by 10° compared to stock non-delid). Today, Prime 95 stress test is not taking it beyond 50° C.
> 
> I overclock only for playing games. Otherwise it's back to stock speeds.


You cannot be under ambient temperature even when idle unless you sub something to actively to sub-ambient. So unless you are running a water chiller, dry ice, or LN2 then your temperature sensor is simply not functioning correctly and is reporting an incorrect idle temp, which is actually pretty common.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> Thanks. Appreciate your straightforward reply.
> 
> I tried it and my 6700K behaves exactly the same way as yours. I have noticed that with delid and Thermaltake 3.0 240mm radiator, my CPU requires lesser voltage than it did previously.
> 
> I wanted to go completely opposite the flow with this delid. So I decided to make my 6700K run as cool as possible with stock frequencies. At stock frequencies, the idle temperature of 20° C with 25° C room temperature is just spectacular for my own standards (Down by 10° compared to stock non-delid). Today, Prime 95 stress test is not taking it beyond 50° C.
> 
> I overclock only for playing games. Otherwise it's back to stock speeds.


idle temps below ambient temps are not possible unless using below ambient cooling, such as LN2, Dry ice or chilled water. The sensor on the cpu will be off by +/- 5°.


----------



## MannerRev

Hello all,

I was just wondering -- are submissions still accepted for the spreadsheet? I have a 6700K that I'm quite proud of which I would like to have posted!


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I thought the average is 4.69ghz @ 1.39 for 6700k and mine is roughly 4.7 @ 1.375v stable, within the average.
> 
> @ DeathAngel74 & savage24x, what are your settings for the cache? I set mine at 4ghz.


I have 4.7 at 1.45v stable. Can't even do 1.445, just blue screens.

BUT! I did fix my CPU usage issue. I disabled intel speedstep, then switched the game over to DX12. It lags at the start but after a minute, I get my stable 140FPS on medium.


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> You cannot be under ambient temperature even when idle unless you sub something to actively to sub-ambient. So unless you are running a water chiller, dry ice, or LN2 then your temperature sensor is simply not functioning correctly and is reporting an incorrect idle temp, which is actually pretty common.


I know. The cheap Chinese digital thermometer was not working correctly. The ambient room temperature was also 20° C.


----------



## BoredErica

Skylake IMC is op.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake IMC is op.


Not really next gen will be much better. I bet that 3733 took a ridiculous amount of dangerous vccsa voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Not really next gen will be much better. I bet that 3733 took a ridiculous amount of dangerous vccsa voltage.


That would be a bet you would lose.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake IMC is op.


What voltage on RAM?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> What voltage on RAM?


1.4v. At 1.35v my settings weren't really stable, I had to back off to 3600.

sa @ 1.2v, but I doubt it's even doing anything.


----------



## MannerRev

Just finished working on my 6700K earlier. It took a week of nightly Prime95 runs but I'm pretty happy with the result. Considering pushing for 4.9 if I can get it with reasonably low voltage. This is under a NH-D15, delid+reseal with CLU under the IHS and MX4 between IHS and Heatsink. Gigabyte Z170X-G7 mobo.

prime95 running:


14 hours complete:


Also considering pushing my RAM higher, currently at 3200 but would like 3600 or 3733 in the future.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MannerRev*
> 
> Just finished working on my 6700K earlier. It took a week of nightly Prime95 runs but I'm pretty happy with the result. Considering pushing for 4.9 if I can get it with reasonably low voltage. This is under a NH-D15, delid+reseal with CLU under the IHS and MX4 between IHS and Heatsink. Gigabyte Z170X-G7 mobo.
> 
> prime95 running:
> 
> 
> 14 hours complete:
> 
> 
> Also considering pushing my RAM higher, currently at 3200 but would like 3600 or 3733 in the future.


This is 4.8ghz. That's the maximum shown in hw64 in both your screenshots. Crazy clocks for 1.32-1.34v tho. Mine needs 1.36v minimum for 4.6ghz. You VID is super low, must be a good chip. My VID is 1.23v at 4.6ghz.


----------



## MannerRev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> This is 4.8ghz. That's the maximum shown in hw64 in both your screenshots. Crazy clocks for 1.32-1.34v tho. Mine needs 1.36v minimum for 4.6ghz. You VID is super low, must be a good chip. My VID is 1.23v at 4.6ghz.


oh, sorry for the confusion. the 6700k is at 4.8GHz, yes, but I meant the RAM is 3200 and I would like to push ram to 3600/3733


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 1.4v. At 1.35v my settings weren't really stable, I had to back off to 3600.
> 
> sa @ 1.2v, but I doubt it's even doing anything.


You have really good IMC tho. That is quite rare. Many people need 1.35v or more just to run 3600mhz. 3200mhz is even hard on a weak IMC. Most common comfortable number is 3200 tho. Only running 2666mhz c16 memory. Any game I tested saw no real difference even at 3000mhz vs the 2666. Maybe .5fps or less then 1% so I just left it stock. Same with uncore just left at 4100 because even at 4500 it netted me maybe 100 points in firestrike.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> This is 4.8ghz. That's the maximum shown in hw64 in both your screenshots. Crazy clocks for 1.32-1.34v tho. Mine needs 1.36v minimum for 4.6ghz. You VID is super low, must be a good chip. My VID is 1.23v at 4.6ghz.


My bad. Thought you said ur at 4.9 not considering pushing for it. I wouldn't bother other then benching. If u can do it under 1.4v 24/7 I'd probably do it as long as temps are good. Your chip could likely bench at 5ghz no problem tho. Prob need around 1.45v or more tho. I wouldn't stress test on that but other would.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> You have really good IMC tho. That is quite rare. Many people need 1.35v or more just to run 3600mhz. 3200mhz is even hard on a weak IMC. Most common comfortable number is 3200 tho. Only running 2666mhz c16 memory. Any game I tested saw no real difference even at 3000mhz vs the 2666. Maybe .5fps or less then 1% so I just left it stock. Same with uncore just left at 4100 because even at 4500 it netted me maybe 100 points in firestrike.


I only need 1.2v on VCCIO and 1.25v on VSSA to run 3600mhz RAM on my setup. I tried 3733, but keep getting random blue screen in games while memtest86 / HCI test is 100% stable.


----------



## bililius

I want to do undervolt in my 6700K to use it in stock, I want do it in offset, to voltages become not high all the time, doing saving energy, but not find the option on my motherboard GA-Z170M-D3H, it would be this dynamic so the same thing ? I will not do oc now, I just use it in stock but the default voltages of the motherboard are absolutely high 1.300v, I used my
4790K with 1.119v with mild oc... Help

Link Image BIOS

My system is:
i7 6700k
Z170M-D3H
16GB 2400MHz Kingston HyperX Fury
Samsung 850 Evo


----------



## JJBY

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/208003-29-extreme-underclocking

Quote:
Enthusiasts have been overclocking their computers for years, going to extraordinary lengths to push their systems past their intended speeds. For these daring souls, the ultimate goal is to have a computer boot and log into a forum as fast as possible, then post the results and breathlessly await the internet's approval. Either that, or to play video games online with the FPS display toggled and constantly ask for everyone else's framerate while they stand still and die.

As the speed increase from overclocking has become increasingly minimal, the culture has changed. Now underclocking is in vogue, and a new breed of system tweakers who call themselves "Extreme Underclockers" are doing all they can to make their top of the line computers perform as horribly as possible.

Sounds kind of lame, right? Wrong. The line between "wow, that's slow" and "wow, I guess it's not even on" is a razor's edge, little man. Those who walk it fear nothing, for their shoes have special razor-proof soles.

An underclocker is considered the best of the best when notepad.exe takes more than an hour to load and his computer is capable of running without a power source.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/208003-29-extreme-underclocking
> 
> Quote:
> Enthusiasts have been overclocking their computers for years, going to extraordinary lengths to push their systems past their intended speeds. For these daring souls, the ultimate goal is to have a computer boot and log into a forum as fast as possible, then post the results and breathlessly await the internet's approval. Either that, or to play video games online with the FPS display toggled and constantly ask for everyone else's framerate while they stand still and die.
> 
> As the speed increase from overclocking has become increasingly minimal, the culture has changed. Now underclocking is in vogue, and a new breed of system tweakers who call themselves "Extreme Underclockers" are doing all they can to make their top of the line computers perform as horribly as possible.
> 
> Sounds kind of lame, right? Wrong. The line between "wow, that's slow" and "wow, I guess it's not even on" is a razor's edge, little man. Those who walk it fear nothing, for their shoes have special razor-proof soles.
> 
> An underclocker is considered the best of the best when notepad.exe takes more than an hour to load and his computer is capable of running without a power source.


This makes me wonder if I can get my Cpu below the 1 ghz range


----------



## jleslie246

Has anyone here tried the rockit delid tool? looks awesome!


----------



## Cam1

I got stable 6700k at 4.9GHz with auto vcore 1.48v
the cpu is delided with a custom wc got no more than 65°C whatever stress tester like occt or prime95...

is there a voltage limitation or temperature only ? can i do more ?

should i use other settings like "override or adaptive voltage" ? or "override+offset or adaptive+offset" ?

i'm a noob with a good cooling







, please help me !

Regards


----------



## scracy

So finally finished my Skylake build, ready to join the club a few preliminary bench marks/tests.




Happy with the results so far,another great CPU from Silicon lottery:thumb:


----------



## Benjiw

Do many people hit 5ghz with these or only extremely lucky people?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Do many people hit 5ghz with these or only extremely lucky people?


Extremely Extremely rare, 9534 posts on this thread, and by looking at the 1st page, there are just 3 people with 5ghz confirmed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Extremely Extremely rare, 9534 posts on this thread, and by looking at the 1st page, there are just 3 people with 5ghz confirmed.


Is that due to temps or not wanting to put loads of volts into the chips?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is that due to temps or not wanting to put loads of volts into the chips?


Aint got a clue i only run at 4.5ghz myself, look at the spreadsheet on first page, to see volts used to get 5ghz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Aint got a clue i only run at 4.5ghz myself, look at the spreadsheet on first page, to see volts used to get 5ghz.


What are you running?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What are you running?


6700K 1.33v 4.5ghz, dh14, not tried higher, thats enough for me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, the land of diminishing returns.....4.5ghz @ 1.28v, 4.6ghz @ 1.35-1.37v.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, the land of diminishing returns.....4.5ghz @ 1.28v, 4.6ghz @ 1.35-1.37v.


Tried booting at 4.8ghz lol looks like I'll need about 1.5v to keep it there.


----------



## Cam1

i can do 5.1GHz but i don't know if 1.52V is safe?
As intel said 1.52 is the max ? the temps is not so high: 80°C max...

so my question is, can i go with it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/4990#post_24757452

looks like 1.59V is ok ?! with 90°C for him...

So it's only temp limited and not voltage ?


----------



## d5aqoep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Has anyone here tried the rockit delid tool? looks awesome!


Yup. I delid my 6700K using the tool in 1 minute and no drama or tension. It's as easy and straightforward it could possibly be. No need to even see any youtube videos.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> i can do 5.1GHz but i don't know if 1.52V is safe?
> As intel said 1.52 is the max ? the temps is not so high: 80°C max...


No 1.5V is definitely not safe. And while 22 nm survived 90C, kinda, 14 nm dislike temps above certain level.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d5aqoep*
> 
> Yup. I delid my 6700K using the tool in 1 minute and no drama or tension. It's as easy and straightforward it could possibly be. No need to even see any youtube videos.


Nice. Did your temps improve?


----------



## Cam1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583192/max-safe-voltage-for-24-7-skylake/10

Those guy said:
"I'm not telling any one to run 1.5v. I'm just saying that if you keep temps low, it is possible."

So if i got less than 84°C with 1.5V or more i'm safe ? 84°C is the intel recommended limit..
Why not ?


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583192/max-safe-voltage-for-24-7-skylake/10
> 
> Those guy said:
> "I'm not telling any one to run 1.5v. I'm just saying that if you keep temps low, it is possible."
> 
> So if i got less than 84°C with 1.5V or more i'm safe ? 84°C is the intel recommended limit..
> Why not ?


No one can tell you exactly what is "safe" and what "is not safe" beyond guidelines. There is Intel specs, there is chip lottery and quality discrepancies, and then there is slightly different environments these chips operate in (I'm talking motherboards and the differences in control of vdrop and off shooting voltages and overall regulation and power quality from PSUs).

Now all that said I think Intel's recommendations will ALWAYS be on the safe side to cover there ass for those few chips that can't handle it and to compensate for the motherboards and PSUs of lesser quality.

Though temps are very important, you need to think of the environment your temp readings are in. Even if your temps are beyond the recommended of say like 84C or whatever you read and if this only happens under the most intense of loads in special benching situations (like P95, etc) it isn't real world use and doesn't need to really concern one too much. (Unless you actually do Run P95 or whatever frequently for long periods, and primarily benchmark frequently).

I run my I7 @ 1.456V with a medium/tight LLC setting for 24/7 use.... And I would go higher if my temps allowed and/or I was willing to Delid my cpu. There is a two part reason why I don't bother.

1: I would need better cooling to keep the "buffer zone" I want on my day to day use. (my CPU highest temp reported in everyday use was 72C once very briefly *despite hitting 88C in the most intensive benchmarks stability tests*)
2: At least for myself, some consideration has to be given to the noise level of my pc and cpu replacement warranty. (yes I can crank it, delid, and have it achieve max cooling for that few extra mhz, but is losing my warranty, listening to a wind blower, and always having to monitor temps 24/7 worth all that?

For myself, no. Maybe in your situation it will be?

Now if I could achieve the same temps and not have to worry only with a faster cpu and running 1.5v I probably would do it. I would be cautious though as you are definitely starting to get up there with over shooting voltages especially if that 1.5V is with a tight LLC. Also you may have performance degradation down the road and would have to be willing accepting that.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583192/max-safe-voltage-for-24-7-skylake/10
> 
> Those guy said:
> "I'm not telling any one to run 1.5v. I'm just saying that if you keep temps low, it is possible."
> 
> So if i got less than 84°C with 1.5V or more i'm safe ? 84°C is the intel recommended limit..
> Why not ?


I ran a 4670K at 1.5v naked for months on end with no ill effects, temps where 85c or so maxed out, if you can keep all your components cool then you've not really much to fear, I'm a firm believer in that heat is what kills parts not voltage.


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I ran a 4670K at 1.5v naked for months on end with no ill effects, temps where 85c or so maxed out, if you can keep all your components cool then you've not really much to fear, I'm a firm believer in that heat is what kills parts not voltage.


I see you made it to the Lake of Sky! It ended up being my RAM that was the issue from my other post where we were discussing corruption. I have had Corsair memory issues like this one other time in the past where it worked fine on one board but just did not like the other one lol. Bought my first G.SKILL, 2 x 16GB TridentZ 3200 and have had 0 issues since.

Really gotta ramp up my cooling, so I can try to push some higher clocks with this 6700k. I was looking into the EK Predators but following there owner thread, I see there is still quite a few people with leaking issues. I really wanted to take the plunge with them and start expanding on the loop, but all that splishing and splashing is terrifying haha.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Tried booting at 4.8ghz lol looks like I'll need about 1.5v to keep it there.


Luck and a decent delid are the salient ingredients;

http://www.pbase.com/eldata/image/163241488/original


----------



## Cam1

Many thanks !

i do 1.45v +100mv offset = (1.552V in Windows) to get unstable warning at 59mn of "occt s" stress test with 78°C max temp.

versus

1.48V (1.45+30mv offset) for 4.9GHz stable a day of "occt s " stress test with 70°C max temp.

i keep the 4.9 for now...

Maybe i need the same voltage as "brumbaer" on page 1 (1.583Vcore) to reach those 5GHz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Many thanks !
> 
> i do 1.45v +100mv offset = (1.552V in Windows) to get unstable warning at 59mn of "occt s" stress test with 78°C max temp.
> 
> versus
> 
> 1.48V (1.45+30mv offset) for 4.9GHz stable a day of "occt s " stress test with 70°C max temp.
> 
> i keep the 4.9 for now...
> 
> Maybe i need the same voltage as "brumbaer" on page 1 (1.583Vcore) to reach those 5GHz.


Given the temps with the IHS on, a naked mount on one of these chips would be a god send. My main concern would be VRM temps and heat, I have a sabertooth with a fan on, but would really like to put a block on them, there is a full cover motherboard block for the sabertooth z170 boards but naked mounting one of those would be impossible.

I'm at 4.7ghz right now with 1.488v but brute forced that I tried like 1.5v for 4.8ghz but temps where not good at all. I'm not sure what the overvolt jumper does on my board so will have to look into that being helpful or not.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I see you made it to the Lake of Sky! It ended up being my RAM that was the issue from my other post where we were discussing corruption. I have had Corsair memory issues like this one other time in the past where it worked fine on one board but just did not like the other one lol. Bought my first G.SKILL, 2 x 16GB TridentZ 3200 and have had 0 issues since.
> 
> Really gotta ramp up my cooling, so I can try to push some higher clocks with this 6700k. I was looking into the EK Predators but following there owner thread, I see there is still quite a few people with leaking issues. I really wanted to take the plunge with them and start expanding on the loop, but all that splishing and splashing is terrifying haha.


We have the same RAM, nice! still tweaking yet so not sure. I'll always go custom loop is money allows.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Given the temps with the IHS on, a naked mount on one of these chips would be a god send. My main concern would be VRM temps and heat, I have a sabertooth with a fan on, but would really like to put a block on them, there is a full cover motherboard block for the sabertooth z170 boards but naked mounting one of those would be impossible.
> 
> I'm at 4.7ghz right now with 1.488v but brute forced that I tried like 1.5v for 4.8ghz but temps where not good at all. I'm not sure what the overvolt jumper does on my board so will have to look into that being helpful or not.


Naked mounting has resulted in higher temperatures in all tests people have tried so far. The best results have always been delid with liquid metal and putting the IHS back on. You would think that one less barrier in the heat transfer would be a good thing, but the die's just seem to be too small to effectively transfer heat to a large block, so the IHS helps draw things out better.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Naked mounting has resulted in higher temperatures in all tests people have tried so far. The best results have always been delid with liquid metal and putting the IHS back on. You would think that one less barrier in the heat transfer would be a good thing, but the die's just seem to be too small to effectively transfer heat to a large block, so the IHS helps draw things out better.


Then their blocks aren't making good contact because the IHS soaks up heat. You cannot beat bare die cooling, the evidence is in haswell chips that are naked or any GPU with a waterblock on the chip. The IHS soaks up the heat then the block cools down the IHS, if you could show me links to people who have gone bare die with a shim on their cpu to stop PCB flex which will cause mounting issues, and or they've used a shim under the block to solve clearance issues with the die being roughly 0.4mm below the socket wall then I'd be very very confused how the thicker IHS is so much better at getting rid of heat than direct cooling.


----------



## Cam1

HWMonitor report strange things the Power package drop from 140w to 10-30w after changing the cpu from 4.6ghz to 4.9 and vid disappear !








is it wrong ?

Can som1 tell me how can i post an image here ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> HWMonitor report strange things the Power package drop from 140w to 10-30w after changing the cpu from 4.6ghz to 4.9 and vid disappear !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it wrong ?
> 
> Can som1 tell me how can i post an image here ?


Use HWiNFO64, preferably the latest beta which is always updated.

To upload an image/screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cam1

In beta runner (2nd line) there is 2 choices, one is made for Non K overclocking and the other one is named "Real Thread"

Any one know what "real thread" means ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> 
> 
> In beta runner (2nd line) there is 2 choices, one is made for Non K overclocking and the other one is named "Real Thread"
> 
> Any one know what "real thread" means ?


If you will select this line, what does the explanation in the little windows to the right say?


----------



## Cam1

"Beta function or feature for DIY attempt only"
i have changed the image in my preview post as u can see.

but it doesn't change any thing i can see !


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> "Beta function or feature for DIY attempt only"
> 
> but it doesn't change any thing i can see !


Okay, so this means "Beta function or feature for Do it Yourself attempt only", so personally I'd leave it alone (at its default), and try to OC the processor using the well-known and established method(s).

You can also consult your motherboard's manual or Google-search. A very rapid Google search has not returned much to me, though.


----------



## Cam1

can't run my memory at 3600Hz


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> can't run my memory at 3600Hz


I keep trying to overclock mine from it's rated 3200mhz but even 100mhz over that, they won't boot in my board, either some timings on auto are creating issues or I'm at a loss to what else it is. Never had issues with DDR3 overclocking and timing changes so not sure.


----------



## james8

I have my i7 at 4.7 GHz and 1.42 volt. Windows doesn't freeze but x264 has "stopped working" from 1.40 to 1.42

I'm not sure if this is because my stress test is corrupted or if it's a real sign of instability?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have my i7 at 4.7 GHz and 1.42 volt. Windows doesn't freeze but x264 has "stopped working" from 1.40 to 1.42
> I'm not sure if this is because my stress test is corrupted or if it's a real sign of instability?


I believe that any kind of malfunctioning of the x264 is happening due to OC instability but you can always download again the x264, fresh, to eliminate the stress test's corruption factor.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have my i7 at 4.7 GHz and 1.42 volt. Windows doesn't freeze but x264 has "stopped working" from 1.40 to 1.42
> I'm not sure if this is because my stress test is corrupted or if it's a real sign of instability?


That means you need more volts man, you're not stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I believe that any kind of malfunctioning of the x264 is happening due to OC instability but you can always download again the x264, fresh, to eliminate the stress test's corruption factor.


No you're correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> can't run my memory at 3600Hz


I'm still struggling to get my memory to run at anything over 3200mhz, sometimes it won't even run at the rated speed. Starting to think secondary or third timings are messing with my stability. At first I thought it was my cpu so downclocked it etc but nope...

Pretty disappointing tbh.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> I see you made it to the Lake of Sky! It ended up being my RAM that was the issue from my other post where we were discussing corruption. I have had Corsair memory issues like this one other time in the past where it worked fine on one board but just did not like the other one lol. Bought my first G.SKILL, 2 x 16GB TridentZ 3200 and have had 0 issues since.
> 
> Really gotta ramp up my cooling, so I can try to push some higher clocks with this 6700k. I was looking into the EK Predators but following there owner thread, I see there is still quite a few people with leaking issues. I really wanted to take the plunge with them and start expanding on the loop, but all that splishing and splashing is terrifying haha.


Funny you wrote that because literally TODAY my predator 360mm has sprung a leak and is getting rma'd....(leaving me stuck with a lame air cooler)
in hind sight I wouldn't have gone with the predator cooler now despite no other closed loop cooler offering what I want.. (360mm min push/pull config)


----------



## TWiST2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Funny you wrote that because literally TODAY my predator 360mm has sprung a leak and is getting rma'd....(leaving me stuck with a lame air cooler)
> in hind sight I wouldn't have gone with the predator cooler now despite no other closed loop cooler offering what I want.. (360mm min push/pull config)


Ugh what a bummer bro, I am real sorry to hear that. I have been eyeing the 360 predators since they came out so I could expand on it and I heard the v1.1 or whatever had fixed the leaking and I decided to check the owners thread first and I started to see all of the leaking ones and gave up for now haha.

I hope you get your **** squared away properly, I don't understand why they cannot work out there QC issues, they seem like such a legit company.


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TWiST2k*
> 
> Ugh what a bummer bro, I am real sorry to hear that. I have been eyeing the 360 predators since they came out so I could expand on it and I heard the v1.1 or whatever had fixed the leaking and I decided to check the owners thread first and I started to see all of the leaking ones and gave up for now haha.
> 
> I hope you get your **** squared away properly, I don't understand why they cannot work out there QC issues, they seem like such a legit company.


Ya mine is 1.1 lol............ ***

worst part is there is no other cooler that is atleast a 360mm and will allow push and pull, aside from making my own custom loop


----------



## Cam1

So where is the real limitation to be "safe"

1.5Vcore or 84°C max cpu temp

i just tried cpu 5GHz the rest full auto, stress test occt s give 94°C max with a Vcore 1.55 to a max 1.72


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> So where is the real limitation to be "safe"
> 
> 1.5Vcore or 84°C max cpu temp
> 
> i just tried cpu 5GHz the rest full auto, stress test occt s give 94°C max with a Vcore 1.55 to a max 1.72


this i would like to know also T_T


----------



## MattBaneLM

I can get 5000 only with no ht and only for a couple small benches for hwbot
No way stable


----------



## Dennis17e

Will try 4.5 this weekend


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> So where is the real limitation to be "safe"
> 
> 1.5Vcore or 84°C max cpu temp
> 
> i just tried cpu 5GHz the rest full auto, stress test occt s give 94°C max with a Vcore 1.55 to a max 1.72


Like I said a while back, voltage doesn't matter so long as you keep things cool, the hotter the VRM the less effecient they will be and cause instability and they will fail if they overheat killing your motherboard and cpu. Keep your cpu temps under 85c.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Like I said a while back, voltage doesn't matter so long as you keep things cool, the hotter the VRM the less effecient they will be and cause instability and they will fail if they overheat killing your motherboard and cpu. Keep your cpu temps under 85c.


voltage definitely matters. As voltage scales up the degradation rate of the transistors also rises exponentially. 1.72v will definitely do serious damage to the processor and shorten its life by a good number of years. The degradation curve really starts to swing high once you get past 1.5v on the Skylake 14nm process node.


----------



## ratchet4234

Got my new i7 6700k recently just overclocked it to 4.6 ghz @ 1.424 volts and the voltage is 1.35 in the bios and wont be stable at the same voltage and crashes after windows boots @ 4.7 ghz.
i would really like to get to 4.8 if i could but i dont know if i can go further than that without raising the voltage too much for 24/7 usage and already hitting 75 degrees with a noctua d15 max load with ibt.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the extra heat from more volts isn't worth it for 24/7 use. my 6700k is stable at 4.6ghz/1.35+0.20 offset=1.37v. anything more and my PC takes a dump. You may have gotten unlucky like me.


----------



## Nenkitsune

The way I've always done my overclock is I go as high as I can till I hit a voltage wall, where it takes a massively higher voltage bump to stabilize a clock speed 100mhz higher than the previous. That's where I know the silicon's limit is. There's no reason to try and force it to run past that limit using tons of voltage for potentially 100mhz more clock speed. In my case, I can run [email protected] on my 6600k, but getting 4.8ghz even close to stable takes over 1.42-1.45v+ and it's never perfectly stable.

also, I wish i could get my ram to clock higher than 3000mhz, but considering it's only ddr4 2400 and i've gotten 600mhz out of them by only bumping the voltage to what g.skill rates their 3000mhz memory to I should be happy (didn't even touch the timing, they're still running at the stock ratings)


----------



## Cam1

Looks like the ram ocing require more Vcore ?

stable with vccsa 1.2 and io 1.15


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> Looks like the ram ocing require more Vcore ?
> 
> ...


Yes, it does. To test it asked me for more.

I suggest you to use HWiNFO64 as your monitoring tool, and *HCI MemTest* to stress-test your memory OC.


----------



## Cam1

How much more Vcore do i need to go from ddr 3100 to 3600 ?


----------



## Adya1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cam1*
> 
> How much more Vcore do i need to go from ddr 3100 to 3600 ?


Call me dumb but you're not going to get your ram running at a faster speed by increasing vcore.


----------



## topet2k12001

Tagging OP @Darkwizzie

Hi Friends,

I came from the Sandy Bridge platform (2700K) and recently moved to the Z170 platform (6700K). I am targeting 4.5GHz overclock for my daily needs.

*Here are my observations:*


Overclocking Skylake is pretty much the same with Sandy Bridge, but with extra tweaks now being made available/better (ability to tweak FLCK, Cache, better tweaking of BLCK). I left all three of the
In Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I found "Offset Mode" to allow me to give a lower VCore versus "Adaptive Mode".
Adaptive Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore to 1.296 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.344. 
Offset Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore "Offset" value to -0.095 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.280.

NOTE: I left LLC on "AUTO" in my Skylake motherboard to mimick how I overclock back in Sandy Bridge (Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3), although back in Gigabyte Sandy Bridge, LLC is set to "Off" (or it is disabled) whenever you enable "Offset Mode". I'm not sure how LLC on "AUTO" behaves in Skylake.

I conducted more than one instance of stress testing, as I was curious to find out a couple of things. Hence I have multiple submissions.  I am going to add my findings along with the submissions.

*Here is my submission using the "Adaptive Mode" of overclocking.*

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 45*
*Core Frequency: 4.5GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Adaptive VCore of 1.296*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.294; max of 1.344.*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *Prime95 v28.9 build 2, "Small FFT 8K", 8 threads*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*
*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*
*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO and VCCSA AUTO*
*Motherboard: **ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *AUTO*
*Misc Comments: *I logged the session via HWInfo and I am including some insights, please see further below.



*Insights from the session logs:*



Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends






Pictured above is a line chart showing (graphically) the changes/fluctuations of VCore and Temperature (I used the values from "Core Max").
With "Adaptive Mode" (VCore set to 1.296v in BOIS), the VCore reported in OS came up to 1.344v (max on load). If we take the "Average" reported by HWiNFO, that would be 1.294v but that's probably because I started logging before the stress test started (law of averages - if you put a "zero" or a very low value to a range of numbers, the resulting "average" would be pulled down).
While "Max Temp" peaked at 83 degrees Celsius, I got curious: is 83 degrees Celsius the "most commonly occuring" Temperature when I conducted the stress test? That's the reason why I logged the session in HWiNFO.  See below.






Spoiler: VCore Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart showing the observed VCore values during the stress-testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that the processor was at 1.344v for about 84% of the time; and 16% of the time it was at 1.328v.
A lot of online references say that 1.344 or 1.35 is just about the right amount of voltage/VCore. However I personally feel that it was too high (maybe because back in Sandy Bridge I was used to only seeing a high-1.2xx VCore when stress-testing).






Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart that shows observed temperature of "Core Max" during the stress testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that:
Core Max Temperature of 76 degrees Celsius was observed for about 19% of the time


Core Max Temperature of 77 degrees Celsius was observed for about 13% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 75 and 78 degrees Celsius was observed for about 12% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 79 degrees Celsius was observed for about 11% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 80 degrees Celsius was observed for about 15% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 81 and 82 degrees Celsius was observed for about 2% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 83 was observed for about less than 1% of the time (only 664 entries logged by HWiNFO out of 448,230 entries logged)



At about 60% of the time, Max Core Temperature was from 76 to 80 degrees Celsius




*Takeaway:* in stress-testing, Max Core Temperature is observed for a small percentage of the time.







Spoiler: Power Consumption






This Line Graph shows the trend of CPU Package Power (W) draw during the stress-test session. I used the values from "CPU Package Power [W]" logged by HWiNFO.
During the stress-test, there is an observed decreasing trend of power draw, with certain intervals showing "drops" in power draw.




During the stress-test:
For about 34% of the time, Power Draw was between 116W to 120W
This is followed by power draw between 111W to 115W, 23% of the time (57% cumulative, when combined with 116W to 120W)


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,



Spoiler: Intro



I came from the Sandy Bridge platform (2700K) and recently moved to the Z170 platform (6700K). I am targeting 4.5GHz overclock for my daily needs.

*Here are my observations:*


Overclocking Skylake is pretty much the same with Sandy Bridge, but with extra tweaks now being made available/better (ability to tweak FLCK, Cache, better tweaking of BLCK). I left all three of the
In Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I found "Offset Mode" to allow me to give a lower VCore versus "Adaptive Mode".
Adaptive Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore to 1.296 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.344. 
Offset Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore "Offset" value to -0.095 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.280.

NOTE: I left LLC on "AUTO" in my Skylake motherboard to mimick how I overclock back in Sandy Bridge (Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3), although back in Gigabyte Sandy Bridge, LLC is set to "Off" (or it is disabled) whenever you enable "Offset Mode". I'm not sure how LLC on "AUTO" behaves in Skylake.




I conducted more than one instance of stress testing, as I was curious to find out a couple of things. Hence I have multiple submissions.  I am going to add my findings along with the submissions.

*Here is my submission using the "Offset Mode" of overclocking.*

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 45*
*Core Frequency: 4.5GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Offset VCore of 1.200 (-0.095 Offset Value)*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.293; max of 1.312.*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *Prime95 v28.9 build 2, "Small FFT 8K", 8 threads*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*

*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*

*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO and VCCSA AUTO*
*Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *AUTO*
*Misc Comments: *I logged the session via HWInfo and I am including some insights, please see further below.



*Insights from the session logs:*



Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends






Pictured above is a line chart showing (graphically) the changes/fluctuations of VCore and Temperature (I used the values from "Core Max").
With "Offset Mode" (Offset Value of -0.095, resulting to a BOIS VCore of 1.200v in BOIS), the VCore reported in OS came up to 1.312v (max on load). If we take the "Average" reported by HWiNFO, that would be 1.293v but that's probably because I started logging before the stress test started (law of averages - if you put a "zero" or a very low value to a range of numbers, the resulting "average" would be pulled down).
While "Max Temp" peaked at 79 degrees Celsius, I got curious: is 79 degrees Celsius the "most commonly occuring" Temperature when I conducted the stress test? That's the reason why I logged the session in HWiNFO.  See below.






Spoiler: VCore Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart showing the observed VCore values during the stress-testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that the processor was at 1.296v for about 92% of the time; at 7% of the time it was at 1.312v. For the remaining 1% of the time, VCore was 1.216 and lower.
With the "Offset Mode" of overclocking, I felt more comfortable with the VCore values being used by the system. It closely matches the VCore values (on load) that I am used to seeing back in Sandy Bridge.






Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart that shows observed temperature of "Core Max" during the stress testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that:
Core Max Temperature of 74 degrees Celsius was observed for about 52% of the time


Core Max Temperature of 75 degrees Celsius was observed for about 18% of the time



Combed 74 and 75 degrees Celsius comprise about 70% of all Core Max Temperatures logged by HWiNFO



Core Max Temperature of 77 and 78 degrees Celsius was observed for about 7% of the time each



Core Max Temperature of 79 was observed for about less than 1% of the time (only 221 entries logged by HWiNFO out of 3,153 entries logged)




*Takeaway #1:* based from this experience, I feel more comfortable in settling for my BOIS settings for "Offset Mode" overclocking.



*Takeaway #2:* I also found it peculiar to set a negative Offset value for this particular motherboard and platform. Normally when overclocking I had to set a positive Offset value. I have likewise seen others using the Z170 motherboards setting a positive Offset value. In my case, setting a positive Offset value raises the VCore too much.


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

I came from the Sandy Bridge platform (2700K) and recently moved to the Z170 platform (6700K). I am targeting 4.5GHz overclock for my daily needs.



Spoiler: Intro



*Here are my observations:*


Overclocking Skylake is pretty much the same with Sandy Bridge, but with extra tweaks now being made available/better (ability to tweak FLCK, Cache, better tweaking of BLCK). I left all three of the
In Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I found "Offset Mode" to allow me to give a lower VCore versus "Adaptive Mode".
Adaptive Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore to 1.296 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.344. 
Offset Mode: to get it to stable and pass Prime95 v28.9 build 2 ("Small FFT 8K"), I had to set VCore "Offset" value to -0.095 in BIOS. Max Load VCore reported in the Operating System bumped up to 1.280.

NOTE: I left LLC on "AUTO" in my Skylake motherboard to mimick how I overclock back in Sandy Bridge (Gigabyte P67A-UD7-B3), although back in Gigabyte Sandy Bridge, LLC is set to "Off" (or it is disabled) whenever you enable "Offset Mode". I'm not sure how LLC on "AUTO" behaves in Skylake.
As I have now finished a stress-test with ROG Real Bench, I personally feel that the type and amount of stress being exerted by ROG Real Bench seems to mimick *MY* usage pattern (e.g. how I exactly use my computer). I have noted down the "CPU Package Power (W)" trends of all my submissions and noticed that the reason why Prime95 gives a higher temperature and VCore is because Prime95 seems to require more power (average of 124W to almost 130W). ROG Real Bench on the other hand (which mimicks a typical encoding and compression/zip activity) requires an average of 80W to 90W of power.
I don't play games on my computer. The most intensive activities/tasks I do with it is to merely convert videos/movies to my desired format, compiling an Android ROM, and crunching numbers using Microsoft Excel as well as Minitab. As such, I would base my overclock from these activities, which require less power, and ROG Real Bench is that stress test that pretty much mimicks my activities. I wouldn't be surprised that I would be able to adjust my VCore requirements to ROG Real Bench as well as fail a Prime95 (v28.9 build 2) test if I do this. But I feel and agree with most experts here when they say that *"stability is subjective...it is stable for what you use your computer for."* 
With that said:
If you *REALLY* need to use the computer 24x7 "at full force" (as in 100% all-core/thread utilization for 24x7 - typically bitcoin mining and similar activities), then I believe you should establish stability using Prime95. VCore requirements will be higher and hence, temperatures and be higher as well as well as power (Watts) requirements.
Otherwise, if you are perhaps a casual gamer or do casual encoding, ROG Real Bench pretty much mirrors "real-world" and "typical" usage scenarios. Stress-testing using this software will require less VCore, temperatures will be lower, and power (Watts) requirements will be lower too. And don't forget: you will need to re-adjust your BIOS VCore settings (increase the values) should you wish to use Prime95 as your benchmark of "stable" once again.





I conducted more than one instance of stress testing, as I was curious to find out a couple of things. Hence I have multiple submissions.  I am going to add my findings along with the submissions.

*Here is my submission using the "Offset Mode" of overclocking for ROG Real Bench.*

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 45*
*Core Frequency: 4.5GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Offset VCore of 1.200 (-0.095 Offset Value)*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.234; max of 1.280.*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *ROG Real Bench, 4-hour Test*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*

*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*

*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO and VCCSA AUTO*
*Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *AUTO*
*Misc Comments: *I logged the session via HWInfo and I am including some insights, please see further below.



*For this submission, unfortunately I was not able to activate HWiNFO Logging. So I ran a 1-hour ROG Real Bench Stress Test instead. Below are the insights:*



Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends






Pictured above is a line chart showing (graphically) the changes/fluctuations of VCore and Temperature (I used the values from "Core Max").
With "Offset Mode" (Offset Value of -0.095, resulting to a BOIS VCore of 1.200v in BOIS), the VCore reported in OS came up to 1.280v (max on load). If we take the "Average" reported by HWiNFO, that would be 1.234v but that's probably because I started logging before the stress test started (law of averages - if you put a "zero" or a very low value to a range of numbers, the resulting "average" would be pulled down).
While "Max Temp" peaked at 68 degrees Celsius, I got curious: is 68 degrees Celsius the "most commonly occuring" Temperature when I conducted the stress test? That's the reason why I logged the session in HWiNFO.  See below.






Spoiler: VCore Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart showing the observed VCore values during the stress-testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that the processor was at 1.232v for about 82% of the time; at 14% of the time it was at 1.248v, followed by 1.264v for about 4% of the time. Observed VCore of 1.280v was observed for less than 1% of the time.
With the "Offset Mode" of overclocking, I felt more comfortable with the VCore values being used by the system. It closely matches the VCore values (on load) that I am used to seeing back in Sandy Bridge.






Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution






Above is a Pie Chart that shows observed temperature of "Core Max" during the stress testing session.
In my stress test, I have observed that:
Core Max Temperature of 62 degrees Celsius was observed for about 23% of the time


Core Max Temperature of 64 degrees Celsius was observed for about 18% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 61 degrees Celsius was observed for about 14% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 66 degrees Celsius was observed for about 12% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 63 degrees Celsius was observed for about 9% of the time



Core Max Temperature of 65 degrees Celsius was observed for about 6% of the time



The highest Core Max Temperature logged, at 68 degress Celsius, was observed for about 1% of the time (only 1,224 entries logged by HWiNFO out of 91,678 entries logged)




*Takeaway #1:* based from this experience, I feel more comfortable in settling for my BOIS settings for "Offset Mode" overclocking.



*Takeaway #2:* I also found it peculiar to set a negative Offset value for this particular motherboard and platform. Normally when overclocking I had to set a positive Offset value. I have likewise seen others using the Z170 motherboards setting a positive Offset value. In my case, setting a positive Offset value raises the VCore too much.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adya1976*
> 
> Call me dumb but you're not going to get your ram running at a faster speed by increasing vcore.


Well actually my CPU needed higher VCore to run my RAM faster. I could run it at 4.7 GHz with 3000 MHz RAM at 1.385V and could also run 4.6 Ghz with 3600 MHz RAM. But I needed to increase the VCore to 1.425V to stabilize it at 4.7 GHz with 3600 MHz RAM.

So as long as you can run the RAM at a higher speed with lower CPU speed, then you might be able to use VCore to stabilize it. But yeah, unless you can run that RAM speed at stock CPU, there's no chance.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Well actually my CPU needed higher VCore to run my RAM faster. I could run it at 4.7 GHz with 3000 MHz RAM at 1.385V and could also run 4.6 Ghz with 3600 MHz RAM. But I needed to increase the VCore to 1.425V to stabilize it at 4.7 GHz with 3600 MHz RAM.
> 
> So as long as you can run the RAM at a higher speed with lower CPU speed, then you might be able to use VCore to stabilize it. But yeah, unless you can run that RAM speed at stock CPU, there's no chance.


Funny I'm in the same boat 6700K 4.9Ghz @1.44V RAM at 2133Mhz RealBench stable for 1 hour (Silicon Lottery) which I replicated on my system. But bump the RAM up to 3333Mhz requires a Vcore of 1.45V so slight increase in voltage to achieve the same stable clock with higher speed memory. Must be that higher speed RAM puts more stress on the memory controller which causes instability. Still 1.45V Vcore with temps that don't exceed 71 C (on one core low 60's on the rest, custom loop) ambient of 17 C with 30 runs of intel burn test and running the [email protected] 4.9Ghz as well I cant complain. C states enabled for 24/7 use should go the distance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Well actually my CPU needed higher VCore to run my RAM faster. I could run it at 4.7 GHz with 3000 MHz RAM at 1.385V and could also run 4.6 Ghz with 3600 MHz RAM. But I needed to increase the VCore to 1.425V to stabilize it at 4.7 GHz with 3600 MHz RAM.
> 
> So as long as you can run the RAM at a higher speed with lower CPU speed, then you might be able to use VCore to stabilize it. But yeah, unless you can run that RAM speed at stock CPU, there's no chance.


what cache freq for each ram freq? It is not unusual for cache to need additional voltage to carry increased ram frequency.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> voltage definitely matters. As voltage scales up the degradation rate of the transistors also rises exponentially. 1.72v will definitely do serious damage to the processor and shorten its life by a good number of years. The degradation curve really starts to swing high once you get past 1.5v on the Skylake 14nm process node.


You say that but people running 1.5V+ on haswell chips for years and years still have them running with no recorded degradation like those with TEC cooling set ups. Keep it cool, volts don't matter.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cache freq for each ram freq? It is not unusual for cache to need additional voltage to carry increased ram frequency.


Agreed and with there being no Cache voltage to set separately, it means more vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Agreed and with there being no Cache voltage to set separately, it means more vcore.


or it means lower cache multiplier.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You say that but people running 1.5V+ on haswell chips for years and years still have them running with no recorded degradation like those with TEC cooling set ups. Keep it cool, volts don't matter.


Keeping transistors cooler certainly helps, but voltage will degrade them even at subzero temperatures. Though you are trying to make a case based on specialized cooling when talking to people in this thread running air and at best water, so trying to claim subzero cooling doesnt really matter. The ramp already at 1.6v on Haswell is already extremely steep at normal operating temperatures, going to 1.7v is quite high on the curve. Though 1.7v on Skylake is really only as bad as 1.5v on Haswell was.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cache freq for each ram freq? It is not unusual for cache to need additional voltage to carry increased ram frequency.


Same cache frequency, 4.0 GHz for all of those settings I listed.

Edit: I think what it was was that the RAM put higher stress on the cores. Prime number searching is known to be more intensive with more RAM bandwidth because it's so well optimized, and I was testing using Prime v27.9.


----------



## Cam1

I'm done,
Maybe i can lower the Vcore but it's fine with 76°C max under the incredible burning test of Prime95 V28.9 Small FFT !












Many thanks !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Same cache frequency, 4.0 GHz for all of those settings I listed.
> 
> Edit: I think what it was was that the RAM put higher stress on the cores. Prime number searching is known to be more intensive with more RAM bandwidth because it's so well optimized, and I was testing using Prime v27.9.


ahh - -if you are using p95 for testing the stability of the ram, don't - it's pretty poor at it. Use HCI memtest or GSAT in Linux. http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## ratchet4234

Will a d15 be good enough to cool a i7 6700k @ 5gz at 1.5 volts?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> My latest O/C attempt:
> 
> Username: Arctucas
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 105 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 46x
> Core Frequency: 4830MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4725MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
> VCore: 1.403V
> FClock: 1050MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid, reseat, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
> Stability Test: IBT 2.54 Maximum, 25 passes, 3 hr., 5 min.
> Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
> RAM Speed: 3640MHz, 15-15-15-35 2T
> RAM Voltage: 1.38
> VCCSA: 1.255
> VCCIO: 1.230
> Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
> LLC Settings: AUTO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What ram are you using cos I cannot for the life of me get mine to boot over 3200mhz.


----------



## Benjiw

Just done a delid on my 6700k and I'm really unimpressed with the fact it's a £300 CPU that the thermal paste under the IHS was incredibly poor, my temps have dropped by a massive 25-30c (ambient in my room has changed slightly since my last x264 run) 1.520v it hit 98c I'm now at 71c on the hottest core and all my cores are very very close to each other in terms of readings too. Next I need to find a way to make my waterblock kiss that die so I can be naked again.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What ram are you using cos I cannot for the life of me get mine to boot over 3200mhz.


G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C16D-8GTZ


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Just done a delid on my 6700k and I'm really unimpressed with the fact it's a £300 CPU that the thermal paste under the IHS was incredibly poor, my temps have dropped by a massive 25-30c (ambient in my room has changed slightly since my last x264 run) 1.520v it hit 98c I'm now at 71c on the hottest core and all my cores are very very close to each other in terms of readings too. Next I need to find a way to make my waterblock kiss that die so I can be naked again.


Nice temperature improvement!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3600C16D-8GTZ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Nice temperature improvement!


Thanks and ahhh I see, I thought you might of had 3000mhz ram and you'd overclocked it but given many people are having issues with overclocking their ram I wanted to know you're secret voodoo magic lol but you have the 3600mhz version of my 3200mhz ram. Should of spent a bit extra because it bothers me that I can't do much with this ram.


----------



## Adya1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Thanks and ahhh I see, I thought you might of had 3000mhz ram and you'd overclocked it but given many people are having issues with overclocking their ram I wanted to know you're secret voodoo magic lol but you have the 3600mhz version of my 3200mhz ram. Should of spent a bit extra because it bothers me that I can't do much with this ram.


I have corsair ddr4 2400 which is happily running at 3000mhz with very little ram v increase


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Thanks and ahhh I see, I thought you might of had 3000mhz ram and you'd overclocked it but given many people are having issues with overclocking their ram I wanted to know you're secret voodoo magic lol but you have the 3600mhz version of my 3200mhz ram. Should of spent a bit extra because it bothers me that I can't do much with this ram.


I believe this RAM can do ~4000, with enough voltage, but I am limited by my motherboard, 3600 being the upper limit.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adya1976*
> 
> I have corsair ddr4 2400 which is happily running at 3000mhz with very little ram v increase


Mine just refuses to budge but I've not tested since delidding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I believe this RAM can do ~4000, with enough voltage, but I am limited by my motherboard, 3600 being the upper limit.


is there a guide I could read on DDR4 overclocking or could you part with some wisdom?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Mine just refuses to budge but I've not tested since delidding.
> is there a guide I could read on DDR4 overclocking or could you part with some wisdom?


A lot of what I have learned has been here, in the forums.

However, my general method is to load the RAM XMP profile, and get that stable, record the settings, then switch to manual RAM overclocking and see what I can improve.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> is there a guide I could read on DDR4 overclocking...


After a couple of seconds of Google search, *I found this*. It might be of some help to you.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> A lot of what I have learned has been here, in the forums.
> 
> However, my general method is to load the RAM XMP profile, and get that stable, record the settings, then switch to manual RAM overclocking and see what I can improve.


I tried that but it didn't like it, even 100mhz over the rated speed would refuse to post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> After a couple of seconds of Google search, *I found this*. It might be of some help to you.


Yeah I found this one too but it didn't help me get any more speed sadly.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I tried that but it didn't like it, even 100mhz over the rated speed would refuse to post.


I know what you mean, I have tried as much as 1.6V and 20-20-20-45 timings to get another 100MHz, but no-go.

My motherboard does not 'officially' even support my specific RAM, although it lists 3600MHz as the fastest RAM supported.

I guess I was lucky to get another 40MHz out of it, especially with lowered (albeit only by 1) timings and at 1.38V.

I would like to get a AsRock Z170OC motherboard, but with the Z270 boards upcoming, I should just wait.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

IF your memory overclock didn't post try upping the VCCSA and VCCIO voltages. I'm actually under my XMP rating of 3600MHz but that's because when I load XMP profile it has some stupid volts like 1.36v on VCCSA and VCCIO...lol that's wayy too high!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I know what you mean, I have tried as much as 1.6V and 20-20-20-45 timings to get another 100MHz, but no-go.
> 
> My motherboard does not 'officially' even support my specific RAM, although it lists 3600MHz as the fastest RAM supported.
> 
> I guess I was lucky to get another 40MHz out of it, especially with lowered (albeit only by 1) timings and at 1.38V.
> 
> I would like to get a AsRock Z170OC motherboard, but with the Z270 boards upcoming, I should just wait.


I'm in the same boat as you really, think I'll trade up my z170 setup and upgrade to z270.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> IF your memory overclock didn't post try upping the VCCSA and VCCIO voltages. I'm actually under my XMP rating of 3600MHz but that's because when I load XMP profile it has some stupid volts like 1.36v on VCCSA and VCCIO...lol that's wayy too high!


I tried those but it wouldn't play ball sadly.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you really, think I'll trade up my z170 setup and upgrade to z270.
> I tried those but it wouldn't play ball sadly.


A lot of B DIE (especially in Dual Channel) prefer lower VTT, 0.8-0.83v in order to avoid 55 code post
Try VCCSA up to 1.35 & VCCIO to 1.4v
High PCH PLL volts help but not sure Asus has this and sold my Impact

Here are the best guides, but it would help to know first 8 digits of serial number if G.Skill ex, 1620A500 means Kit made week 20 of 2016 and A500, 1500, 2500, x500 etc mean Samsung. I assume they are dual sided memory right? These are very hard on cpu's imc, you may be limited to lower freq and 1T or higher with cr1T. For bench settings all 64gb OS's will need max mem set to 4096mb or less in boot.ini / startup. I would assume 3400c12 should be doable around 1.65v. For benching I'd stay around 1.9-1.95vdimm max real volts (dmm) if Samsung and I'd stick to 1.700v or less daily with good airflow.

http://ocxtreme.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=34

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=161483

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427


----------



## v1ral

quick question...
Z270 motherboards will work with 6700k?
I just moved and one of my PCI slots ripped off*stupid packing job*, the board I have still works I just moved my gpu to a different slot. Instead of getting a new Z170 board, I was thinking maybe getting a Z270 board...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> A lot of B DIE (especially in Dual Channel) prefer lower VTT, 0.8-0.83v in order to avoid 55 code post
> Try VCCSA up to 1.35 & VCCIO to 1.4v
> High PCH PLL volts help but not sure Asus has this and sold my Impact
> 
> Here are the best guides, but it would help to know first 8 digits of serial number if G.Skill ex, 1620A500 means Kit made week 20 of 2016 and A500, 1500, 2500, x500 etc mean Samsung. I assume they are dual sided memory right? These are very hard on cpu's imc, you may be limited to lower freq and 1T or higher with cr1T. For bench settings all 64gb OS's will need max mem set to 4096mb or less in boot.ini / startup. I would assume 3400c12 should be doable around 1.65v. For benching I'd stay around 1.9-1.95vdimm max real volts (dmm) if Samsung and I'd stick to 1.700v or less daily with good airflow.
> 
> http://ocxtreme.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=34
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=161483
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi it's 4am here and bout to head to bed but my ram digits you speak of are as follows: 1635B400 And I think they're single sided, when I had a look at them before fitting them they seemed to have chips on one side then padding on the other. The kit is F4-3200C16D-16GTZB Trident Z. Is that any help? Any info you can give me to help work out what's going on would be amazing.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hi it's 4am here and bout to head to bed but my ram digits you speak of are as follows: 1635B400 And I think they're single sided, when I had a look at them before fitting them they seemed to have chips on one side then padding on the other. The kit is F4-3200C16D-16GTZB Trident Z. Is that any help? Any info you can give me to help work out what's going on would be amazing.


OK, that means a lot of my info above won't work for you but I'll get you started B400 is Hynix and if single sided 8gb modules (thought u had 2 x 16gb before) you have GFR. This is the newest of the hynix ddr4 and the OC community has minimal experience with it since Samsung is king of efficiency. The Asus guide from HWBot made by [email protected] will be your best bet, as Hynix GFR is similar to AFR/MFR in terms of behavior. The number 1 thing to keep in mind is no flat timings such as 14-14-14-28-1. Hynix will be more like 14-18-18-28-1. These should still OC to decently high frequency and 3600 daily wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> OK, that means a lot of my info above won't work for you but I'll get you started B400 is Hynix and if single sided 8gb modules (thought u had 2 x 16gb before) you have GFR. This is the newest of the hynix ddr4 and the OC community has minimal experience with it since Samsung is king of efficiency. The Asus guide from HWBot made by [email protected] will be your best bet, as Hynix GFR is similar to AFR/MFR in terms of behavior. The number 1 thing to keep in mind is no flat timings such as 14-14-14-28-1. Hynix will be more like 14-18-18-28-1. These should still OC to decently high frequency and 3600 daily wouldn't surprise me


Ah I see, that explains why when I try to tighten my timings they won't boot, stock they're 16-18-18-32 if I set them to 16-17-17-32 they will not post and I get a memory boot loop. So that makes a lot of sense now. Never had Hynix ram chips at all so this is all new to me. +Rep


----------



## Kain Zufall

Well. My Gigabyte board died. Now I have an ASRock Z170 Gaming K6. In my opinion the ASRock is much better in almost every aspect. It has a nicer BIOS/UEFI with more options, the board feels better (the PCB of the ASRock is much sturdier; the heatsinks are screwed on, not pinned), boots faster and it runs more stable.

I have been playing around and the new ASRock needs around 20mV more VCore for the same overclock, even though the voltage on the ASRock stays much more constant than on the Gigabyte. Can someone tell me, if it is normal to get variations in needed VCore when changing boards?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Well. My Gigabyte board died. Now I have an ASRock Z170 Gaming K6. In my opinion the ASRock is much better in almost every aspect. It has a nicer BIOS/UEFI with more options, the board feels better (the PCB of the ASRock is much sturdier; the heatsinks are screwed on, not pinned), boots faster and it runs more stable.
> 
> I have been playing around and the new ASRock needs around 20mV more VCore for the same overclock, even though the voltage on the ASRock stays much more constant than on the Gigabyte. Can someone tell me, if it is normal to get variations in needed VCore when changing boards?


Yes, especially now that the motherboards control the voltages again instead of the chip itself. Lower vcore set in bios is normally a sign that the VRM component's are a lot better. Speaking from experience with AMD boards which many are shockingly poor.


----------



## Kain Zufall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yes, especially now that the motherboards control the voltages again instead of the chip itself. Lower vcore set in bios is normally a sign that the VRM component's are a lot better. Speaking from experience with AMD boards which many are shockingly poor.


Do I remember correctly, that Cache and CPU frequency share VCore?
The ASRock sets a max cache frequency of 3900MHz while the Gigabyte had a max of 3500MHz. Could that 400MHz account for a 20mV higher VCore?

*edit:
Just tried it, but it didn't change anything lowering Cache.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, that explains why when I try to tighten my timings they won't boot, stock they're 16-18-18-32 if I set them to 16-17-17-32 they will not post and I get a memory boot loop. So that makes a lot of sense now. Never had Hynix ram chips at all so this is all new to me. +Rep


Quote:


> The kit is F4-3200C16D-16GTZB Trident Z.


http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzb

Rated XMP timings are 16-18-18-38-2N. My backup Skylake rig has the same kit and gave it a 5 star review on Newegg last year. Using that rig now with memory at 3466MHz. Only change from default XMP settings is DRAM voltage bumped from 1.353V to 1.3728V. Crazy DRAM, VCCIO and VCCSA voltage settings may get you higher. Not being a fan of memory OCing (too many changes to be made after a BIOS update), I run it at default XMP except CR1 instead of CR2.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Do I remember correctly, that Cache and CPU frequency share VCore?
> The ASRock sets a max cache frequency of 3900MHz while the Gigabyte had a max of 3500MHz. Could that 400MHz account for a 20mV higher VCore?
> 
> *edit:
> Just tried it, but it didn't change anything lowering Cache.


Yes they do and you shouldn't leave things on auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzb
> 
> Rated XMP timings are 16-18-18-38-2N. My backup Skylake rig has the same kit and gave it a 5 star review on Newegg last year. Using that rig now with memory at 3466MHz. Only change from default XMP settings is DRAM voltage bumped from 1.353V to 1.3728V. Crazy DRAM, VCCIO and VCCSA voltage settings may get you higher. Not being a fan of memory OCing (too many changes to be made after a BIOS update), I run it at default XMP except CR1 instead of CR2.


See mine won't boot at that speed bud, tried everything its a no go.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> See mine won't boot at that speed bud, tried everything its a no go.


Which Z170 MB are you using?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Which Z170 MB are you using?


Sabertooth Mark1 not the S.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Sabertooth Mark1 not the S.


The "S" looks like a 4 layer board which still tend to be a crapshoot when it comes to memory over 3000MHz, even with the significant Intel/Asus DDR4 MRC improvements in the BIOS recently. I suspect the Mark 1 is the same with only superficial added "armor" and features since the DRAM QVL report tops out at the same 3466MHz. QVL tops out at 3800MHz for my board.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The "S" looks like a 4 layer board which still tend to be a crapshoot when it comes to memory over 3000MHz, even with the significant Intel/Asus DDR4 MRC improvements in the BIOS recently. I suspect the Mark 1 is the same with only superficial added "armor" and features since the DRAM QVL report tops out at the same 3466MHz. QVL tops out at 3800MHz for my board.


Probably just early board development crapshoot, they do so many variants now I suspect the same thing has happened with intel boards that happened to amd 990fx boards.


----------



## abso

Anyone here that can tell me the difference between Intel Burn Test and Linx? My system is running fine for more than a month. Games, Rendering, and stresstests like prime95 V28.9, OCCTPT 4.4.2 and Intel Burn Test all passed. Today I run Linx and i got an Error after 20min.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kain Zufall*
> 
> Well. My Gigabyte board died. Now I have an ASRock Z170 Gaming K6. In my opinion the ASRock is much better in almost every aspect. It has a nicer BIOS/UEFI with more options, the board feels better (the PCB of the ASRock is much sturdier; the heatsinks are screwed on, not pinned), boots faster and it runs more stable.
> 
> I have been playing around and the new ASRock needs around 20mV more VCore for the same overclock, even though the voltage on the ASRock stays much more constant than on the Gigabyte. Can someone tell me, if it is normal to get variations in needed VCore when changing boards?


Vcore will also change on different manufacturers board because they all implement LLC in a different way, did you change your LLC or leave it in Auto? Not a big fan of Gigabyte boards myself I had a X79 and a Z87 board from them, most unstable bios of any manufacturer. Personally will only buy ROG or AsRock boards from now on.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Anyone here that can tell me the difference between Intel Burn Test and Linx? My system is running fine for more than a month. Games, Rendering, and stresstests like prime95 V28.9, OCCTPT 4.4.2 and Intel Burn Test all passed. Today I run Linx and i got an Error after 20min.


Intel burn test is using outdated code, the latest linX uses the latest Intel Linpack.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Intel burn test is using outdated code, the latest linX uses the latest Intel Linpack.


One must occasionally download the latest Linpack binaries from Intel.


----------



## unclewebb

Stasio at TweakTown has done a fantastic job over the years providing users with a long list of overclocking tools and Linpack library versions to choose from.









http://forums.tweaktown.com/printthread.php?t=30530&pp=10&page=1


----------



## jaket1980

Hi There,

Could someone experienced with 6700k let me know if the temps are ok on my chip or should I try remounting?

I'm getting between 80-85 celcius max temps in Prime95 27.9 after 8 hour test with the specs below.

Overclock: 4.6ghz CPU - 4.6ghz Cache
VCore ASUS Z170-AR Bios: 1.330v (LLC 5)
VCore HWInfo Min/Max: 1.328v/1.344v
Hyperthreading: On
Cooler: Corsair H100i


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaket1980*
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Could someone experienced with 6700k let me know if the temps are ok on my chip or should I try remounting?
> 
> I'm getting between 80-85 celcius max temps in Prime95 27.9 after 8 hour test with the specs below.
> 
> Overclock: 4.6ghz CPU - 4.6ghz Cache
> VCore ASUS Z170-AR Bios: 1.330v (LLC 5)
> VCore HWInfo Min/Max: 1.328v/1.344v
> Hyperthreading: On
> Cooler: Corsair H100i


Prime stresses the CPU unnaturally high. Check the maximum temperature after a while of using the computer.


----------



## Slushpup

Hello all,

I have been having an issue with my ASUS Z170-WS board related to CPU voltage. currently I am not trying to overclock the system, I am only trying to undervolt the CPU.

I can do this my setting a negative offset(sits around 1.2-1.23 for 4.2ghz), but the main issue I am having is related to the machine on wake up from sleep. After turning the machine back on from sleep the the voltage completely changes, the voltage hits 1.38 -1.43 volts totally ignoring my set offset.

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have been having an issue with my ASUS Z170-WS board related to CPU voltage. currently I am not trying to overclock the system, I am only trying to undervolt the CPU.
> 
> I can do this my setting a negative offset(sits around 1.2-1.23 for 4.2ghz), but the main issue I am having is related to the machine on wake up from sleep. After turning the machine back on from sleep the the voltage completely changes, the voltage hits 1.38 -1.43 volts totally ignoring my set offset.
> 
> any advice would be appreciated.


why are you trying to run the cpu below it's stock VID at stock clocks?


----------



## Slushpup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why are you trying to run the cpu below it's stock VID at stock clocks?


I always try to undervolt cpus if i can get away with it.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> I can do this my setting a negative offset(sits around 1.2-1.23 for 4.2ghz), but the main issue I am having is related to the machine on wake up from sleep. After turning the machine back on from sleep the the voltage completely changes, the voltage hits 1.38 -1.43 volts totally ignoring my set offset.


What's VID and standard voltage on normal speed on load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> I always try to undervolt cpus if i can get away with it.


under volting the cpu architecture as it's issues... as you're finding out. There's zero rationale to run a cpu in that manner. It may be good sport, but no more.


----------



## Slushpup

I don't think the cpu needs to be running at 1.4volts on stock clocks. I have been told this chip is fine at 1.2V stock.


----------



## Raghar

Set stuff on auto and show what's default VID and voltage when you run stress test. It should show if MB would do something crazy. It might revert merely to auto settings after sleep.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have been having an issue with my ASUS Z170-WS board related to CPU voltage. currently I am not trying to overclock the system, I am only trying to undervolt the CPU.
> 
> I can do this my setting a negative offset(sits around 1.2-1.23 for 4.2ghz), but the main issue I am having is related to the machine on wake up from sleep. After turning the machine back on from sleep the the voltage completely changes, the voltage hits 1.38 -1.43 volts totally ignoring my set offset.
> 
> any advice would be appreciated.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1440#post_24475469

See the fellow's response in the next post. If that doesn't cap Vcore as well as CPU frequency then make sure you're using adaptive mode in the BIOS.


----------



## Slushpup

Adaptive mode fixed this issue. I just find it crazy that the Asus Z170-WS wants to throw 1.4v on auto settings.


----------



## oparr

It's going to crash, depending on load, without making CPU power concessions as well.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1440#post_24475469


I looked at these posts. They are crazy. Underclocking is done in BIOS by lowering multiplier, and with manual voltage.(Alternatively by setting maximum power for Turbo, but I don't know if it doesn't need adaptive voltage.) Basically Z170 MB are still nice for RAM finetuning, and underclocked 4 core K CPU is nice for passive coolers. Add into it silent PSUs like Nightjar. And it basically means gaming at zero noise. Especially because components can be in opened case, and cooled by natural air convection.

Of course heatsinks for passive cooling needs proper fin spacing, which is larger than spacing in Noctua's heatsinks. Well, perhaps semipasive with enough foam allows higher clock and avoids few problems with CPU durability. XPoint isn't at HDD prices, thus there is still a noise from HDD.

Lowering max clocks in W10 sucks. It's convenient, but it does cause problems. (BTW Eador needs to set max clock to 6/10 in power plan. And no developers will not patch the old pre-steam version. Seting power plan do work flawlessly for Eador, but it causes problems when you do other things.)


----------



## Slushpup

Ran 40 IBT and let it idle for an hour. seems stable enough.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> Adaptive mode fixed this issue. I just find it crazy that the Asus Z170-WS wants to throw 1.4v on auto settings.


1.4V isn't very much voltage for Skylake, so I wouldn't worry really.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slushpup*
> 
> I don't think the cpu needs to be running at 1.4volts on stock clocks. I have been told this chip is fine at 1.2V stock.


Every CPU is different. As such they have different voltage bins. There are thousands of 6700K's out there that have a stock voltage of 1.45v at stock clocks. There are also thousands out there that have a stock voltage around 1.225v. Just cause one person's stock voltage is low does not mean everyone's will be.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Every CPU is different. As such they have different voltage bins. There are thousands of 6700K's out there that have a stock voltage of 1.45v at stock clocks. There are also thousands out there that have a stock voltage around 1.225v. Just cause one person's stock voltage is low does not mean everyone's will be.


Quote:


> There are thousands of 6700K's out there that have a stock voltage of 1.45v at stock clocks.


I think his point is that these CPUs do not need that high a stock voltage regardless what the auto settings are. He's using stability to determine the minimum required setting the same way we do to determine the maximum required settings when OCking.


----------



## Slushpup

Yes that's it! Sorry if I was was confusing you guys.


----------



## TomcatV

Old timer OC'er here learning a new platform, 6700K/Z170 (Craigs List deal I couldn't pass on in sig). I have a manual overclock 4.7 set at 1.35v Adaptive and it's quite stable in initial tests (so was 4.8). Temps seem ok with the X61 but nowhere near as good as my older Sandy Bridges (flux soldered IHS) normal Loads mid to high 60's with 22c ambients. BUT when I slammed her w/ IBT(max)134w wow, temps shot up and stabilized at 92c Yikes! ... Iknow iknow that is not a real world test but do the Z170 experts see anything out of the norm in the HWMonitor screenie below ...



Highest gaming temps I saw was with GTA5 @ 72c ... do you guys see any major concerns for now?
Thanks and reps for Pro feedback


----------



## oparr

@TomcatV

Use this hardware monitor instead of HWMON;

https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Hopefully, it's the reason why your max Vcore is showing 2.816V. Otherwise, your CPU is on death row.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> @TomcatV
> 
> Use this hardware monitor instead of HWMON;
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> Hopefully, it's the reason why your max Vcore is showing 2.816V. Otherwise, your CPU is on death row.


Yea that is an obvious sensor error ... I was more interested in the load temp concerns Gaming 72c / IBT 92c?

Here's HWInfo64 while running LinX ...



LinX maxed 4cores v1.379 ... will hyperthread later ... not near as hot as IBTmax


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Old timer OC'er here learning a new platform, 6700K/Z170 (Craigs List deal I couldn't pass on in sig). I have a manual overclock 4.7 set at 1.35v Adaptive and it's quite stable in initial tests (so was 4.8). Temps seem ok with the X61 but nowhere near as good as my older Sandy Bridges (flux soldered IHS) normal Loads mid to high 60's with 22c ambients. BUT when I slammed her w/ IBT(max)134w wow, temps shot up and stabilized at 92c Yikes! ... Iknow iknow that is not a real world test but do the Z170 experts see anything out of the norm in the HWMonitor screenie below ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest gaming temps I saw was with GTA5 @ 72c ... do you guys see any major concerns for now?
> Thanks and reps for Pro feedback


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yea that is an obvious sensor error ... I was more interested in the load temp concerns Gaming 72c / IBT 92c?
> 
> Here's HWInfo64 while running LinX ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what vcore is HWI64 reporting? it's not in that screen shot.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Here's HWInfo64 while running LinX ...


Use 8 threads instead of 4, maximum problem size....You should be getting over 200 GFlops for a decent temp comparison with other 6700K results @4.7GHz.

The latest version of LinX will give these settings as defaults and more;

http://cfile4.uf.tistory.com/attach/243BD54657D2D1132E358A

Beware, temps are going to be higher than IBT. Also, make sure HWINFO report is showing all relevant voltages.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Old timer OC'er here learning a new platform, 6700K/Z170 (Craigs List deal I couldn't pass on in sig). I have a manual overclock 4.7 set at 1.35v Adaptive and it's quite stable in initial tests (so was 4.8). Temps seem ok with the X61 but nowhere near as good as my older Sandy Bridges (flux soldered IHS) normal Loads mid to high 60's with 22c ambients. BUT when I slammed her w/ IBT(max)134w wow, temps shot up and stabilized at 92c Yikes! ... Iknow iknow that is not a real world test but do the Z170 experts see anything out of the norm in the HWMonitor screenie below ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest gaming temps I saw was with GTA5 @ 72c ... do you guys see any major concerns for now?
> Thanks and reps for Pro feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yea that is an obvious sensor error ... I was more interested in the load temp concerns Gaming 72c / IBT 92c?
> 
> Here's HWInfo64 while running LinX ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what vcore is HWI64 reporting? it's not in that screen shot.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's HWInfo64 while running LinX ...
> 
> 
> 
> Use 8 threads instead of 4, maximum problem size....You should be getting over 200 GFlops for a decent temp comparison with other 6700K results @4.7GHz.
> 
> The latest version of LinX will give these settings as defaults and more;
> 
> http://cfile4.uf.tistory.com/attach/243BD54657D2D1132E358A
> 
> Beware, temps are going to be higher than IBT. Also, make sure HWINFO report is showing all relevant voltages.
Click to expand...

1.379v pretty close to the VID (see additional screenies in prvious post) .... tried the new version of LinX and yea it ran hotter (4-5c) than IBT, didn't crash but I shut it down. Not going to punish my new chip till I get a better handle on things ... looks like my temps are fine for gaming apps ... Just wanted to hear what the "Pros" thought on my temps ... this chip clocks well but is a definite candidate for delidding and/or case mods as this NZXT H440 case does NOT impress me at all ... AND yes Win10 is still a huge PIB









EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 1.379v pretty close to the VID (see additional screenies in prvious post) .... tried the new version of LinX and yea it ran hotter (4-5c) than IBT, didn't crash but I shut it down. Not going to punish my new chip till I get a better handle on things ... looks like my temps are fine for gaming apps ... Just wanted to hear what the "Pros" thought on my temps ... this chip clocks well but is a definite candidate for delidding and/or case mods as this NZXT H440 case does NOT impress me at all ... AND yes Win10 is still a huge PIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???


Ignore VID when not running the stock bclk and multiplier - it's meaningless. The best program to use is AID64, and yes, delid the cpu. temps will drop 10+C and that can net a 100MHz high OC.
IMO, linpac, and p95 are not very good stress tests for the stability of the OC... therry only really test heat flux in the newer generation CPUs: most "failures" due to thermally-induced instability.


----------



## Spectrus77

Hello guys. My first post here and my first overclock with i7 6770k and an asus gene viii.
Please, could you say if you agree or something that I can change, especially in the voltages? Thank you.

XMP on for stock memory crucial ballistix 3000mhz.

6700k ~ 4.4Ghz

Adaptive mode - 1.248v on uefi and 1.23v and 1.26v on the windows.
Dram 1.36v
Vccio 1.152v
Vccsa system ag. 1.136v
Pch core volt. 1.008v
Cpu standy by 1.168v
Vcorerfin 0.152
VTT 1.168v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectrus77*
> 
> Hello guys. My first post here and my first overclock with i7 6770k and an asus gene viii.
> Please, could you say if you agree or something that I can change, especially in the voltages? Thank you.
> 
> XMP on for stock memory crucial ballistix 3000mhz.
> 
> 6700k ~ 4.4Ghz
> 
> Adaptive mode - 1.248v on uefi and 1.23v and 1.26v on the windows.
> Dram 1.36v
> Vccio 1.152v
> Vccsa system ag. 1.136v
> Pch core volt. 1.008v
> Cpu standy by 1.168v
> Vcorerfin 0.152
> VTT 1.168v


that lokks very good if 4.4 is what you are shooting for (and if it is stable), you could likely get 4.5-4.6 with another 80-100mV vcore. good chip.


----------



## TomcatV

Jpmboy / oparr rep'd ... thanks guys









Anyone, any comments on this?

_EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???_


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Jpmboy / oparr rep'd ... thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, any comments on this?
> 
> _EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???_


I can't give you any specifics, but some computers like my Dell XPS 8700 will have sensors that they monitor by default. If HWiNFO detects this, it will give you the option to not monitor them to avoid potential issues. If you chose that option, you shouldn't have to worry about anything. Even if you do choose to let it monitor them anyway, it's not guaranteed to cause problems, only possible that it will. I let it monitor the sensors it warned me about for a while & didn't notice any issues.

You're not going to hurt anything with the option you chose, & even choosing the other option won't cause hardware damage, just increased potential for crashes.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This. worst case is usually a polling clash and sensor errors. Disabling the sensor in AID is not an issue (neither would leaving it enabled. What other sensor-reading software is running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Jpmboy / oparr rep'd ... thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, any comments on this?
> 
> _EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???_


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Jpmboy / oparr rep'd ... thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, any comments on this?
> 
> _EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???_


Search this thread on "Asus EC" (embedded controller I believe);

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread

You can speak to the owner of the HWINFO program there as well. I used to get that error warning once upon a time but stopped seeing it after installing later versions.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Jpmboy / oparr rep'd ... thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, any comments on this?
> 
> _EDIT: When I installed HWInfo64 there was a warning about a certain sensor that could mess your stability, I clicked don't use it but what is that all about AND how can I be sure it is NOT running? Uninstall the program or what???_
> 
> 
> 
> Search this thread on "Asus EC" (embedded controller I believe);
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread
> 
> You can speak to the owner of the HWINFO program there as well. I used to get that error warning once upon a time but stopped seeing it after installing later versions.
Click to expand...

NICE! good info ... +R








Reps all around thanks Guys very fast and helpful


----------



## Excession

So it's been a bit over a year since I first charted my chip, and since that time I've put it under water and delidded it. Figured I'd see how far I could push it...

So yeah, *here's an updated entry for the chart:*

*Username:* Excession
*CPU Model:* i7-6700K
*Base Clock:* 100 MHz
*Core Multiplier:* 49
*Core Frequency:* 4900 MHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4700 MHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.5v
*Vcore:* 1.519v
*FCLK:* 1000 MHz
*Cooling Solution:* Delidded with liquid metal TIM between die and heatspreader, CPU-only custom loop with 360mm radiator
*Stability Test:* Prime95 28.9, Blend preset, 2.5 hours (have done substantially longer, just didn't bother to screenshot)

*Batch Number:* Malaysia L524B574
*Ram Speed:* 3200 MHz 16-16-16-36 CR1
*Ram Voltage:* 1.4v DRAM
*Motherboard:* ASUS Z170 Deluxe
*LLC Setting:* LLC 6
*Misc Comments:* My memory seems to have been, like, perfectly binned. XMP is at 3200 16-16-16-36, and lo-and-behold, I can only push it up a little bit to 3333 at the cost of much worse timings. Can't get it to boot at higher speeds no matter what I do. A little bit of extra voltage will let me do command rate 1 at XMP settings, though. Yay...

Verification picture:


And as a bonus, here's a chart showing how my chip scales between 1.35v and 1.5v:


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> <snip>
> 
> And as a bonus, here's a chart showing how my chip scales between 1.35v and 1.5v:


Hi Friend,

Nice to see you are tracking and measuring things; I'm doing the same thing as well (my posts can be found at *Page 959 *(there are three posts/tests). By any chance, do you have a chart for 4.5GHz? Much appreciated.


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friend,
> 
> Nice to see you are tracking and measuring things; I'm doing the same thing as well (my posts can be found at *Page 959 *(there are three posts/tests). By any chance, do you have a chart for 4.5GHz? Much appreciated.


... sort of. Before I did the testing for that chart I did some _extremely_ quick testing just so that I would know where to start with the longer testing. That produced this:



So from that, my chip should do 4.5 GHz at somewhere around 1.2v. HOWEVER, the "testing" I did for that chart consisted of a single run of the x264 stress test, which only took ~10 minutes to pass each time. That's obviously not enough to actually determine stability. Note, for example, that this has 4.8/1.35 and 4.9/1.45 marked as "stable" when my later testing with Prime95 showed that they really weren't.


----------



## scracy

Quick question guys can an overclocked 6700k cache cause windows 10 to become corrupted even if the core is stable? Had an issue recently where a few windows 10 updates would not install even after re-installing windows from within windows if that makes sense? Strangely disk cleanup would not remove windows.old folder either.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quick question guys can an overclocked 6700k cache cause windows 10 to become corrupted even if the core is stable? Had an issue recently where a few windows 10 updates would not install even after re-installing windows from within windows if that makes sense? Strangely disk cleanup would not remove windows.old folder either.


If you're HCI Memtest stable, your cache is likely also stable. Of course unstable cache or memery can cause OS corruption, but Windows 10 updates might fail just because it's... Windows.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you're HCI Memtest stable, your cache is likely also stable. Of course unstable cache or memery can cause OS corruption, but Windows 10 updates might fail just because it's... Windows.


Thanks for the quick reply i could have also corrupted windows by trying to uninstall Roxio which was a pain. But yeah its windows i like 10 but i dont feel its as stable as 7. Will try to test my memory...


----------



## mtrai

I have a had a few instances where I even though I tested stable on my I5 6600k that windows 10 insiders would not install with the overclock. Save OC profile, restore defaults, install windows or updates, reboot, reload OC profile.

For disk clean-up it is now a 2 step process start disck clean up, let it do the scan, then you can click clean up system files and it will clean out the windows.old and install files but you have to put a check mark for them after the second scan.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> So it's been a bit over a year since I first charted my chip, and since that time I've put it under water and delidded it. Figured I'd see how far I could push it...
> 
> So yeah, *here's an updated entry for the chart:*
> 
> *Username:* Excession
> *CPU Model:* i7-6700K
> *Base Clock:* 100 MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 49
> *Core Frequency:* 4900 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 4700 MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.5v
> *Vcore:* 1.519v
> *FCLK:* 1000 MHz
> *Cooling Solution:* Delidded with liquid metal TIM between die and heatspreader, CPU-only custom loop with 360mm radiator
> *Stability Test:* Prime95 28.9, Blend preset, 2.5 hours (have done substantially longer, just didn't bother to screenshot)
> 
> *Batch Number:* Malaysia L524B574
> *Ram Speed:* 3200 MHz 16-16-16-36 CR1
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.4v DRAM
> *Motherboard:* ASUS Z170 Deluxe
> *LLC Setting:* LLC 6
> *Misc Comments:* My memory seems to have been, like, perfectly binned. XMP is at 3200 16-16-16-36, and lo-and-behold, I can only push it up a little bit to 3333 at the cost of much worse timings. Can't get it to boot at higher speeds no matter what I do. A little bit of extra voltage will let me do command rate 1 at XMP settings, though. Yay...
> 
> Verification picture:
> 
> 
> And as a bonus, here's a chart showing how my chip scales between 1.35v and 1.5v:


1.5VCore on watercooling.

What kind of temps do you have?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> ... sort of. Before I did the testing for that chart I did some extremely quick testing just so that I would know where to start with the longer testing. That produced this:
> 
> 
> 
> So from that, my chip should do 4.5 GHz at somewhere around 1.2v. HOWEVER, the "testing" I did for that chart consisted of a single run of the x264 stress test, which only took ~10 minutes to pass each time. That's obviously not enough to actually determine stability. Note, for example, that this has 4.8/1.35 and 4.9/1.45 marked as "stable" when my later testing with Prime95 showed that they really weren't.


Thanks for the response. 

Yeah, I heard about the latest Prime95 (that it also stresses using AVX2, thus generating more heat). What I'm actually doing is creating two (2) overclocked BIOS profiles: "Prime95 Overclock" and "Real-World Use Overclock". 

After some reading, it mad me realize that:


"Stability" is subjective (user determines stability for what he/she uses the computer for).
With that, Prime95 may or may not be "THE" benchmark of stability for all users.

Just to share, here's what I did to help me determine which stress test to use as MY benchmark for stability:


Do an initial overclock to your target clock speed (for MY purposes, 4.5GHz)
Use the computer as normal or with the most task-intensive software/activity, while enabling logging via HWiNFO. Collect as much data as you can.
Chart them out and identify you maximum needs (CPU Package Power, VCore, etc.) as well as the maximum temperature you are willing to tolerate (Core Max, etc.).
So based on that, I was able to determine that the most task-intensive activity my computer uses is actually so much less than the stress test of Prime95 (and is more approximate to the stress test of X264).
Now, stress test the computer using X264 using the guidelines from the OP.

I don't know if I want to go beyond 4.5GHz though. I am considering de-lidding but based from reading, it looks like "liquid metal" type of thermal paste (which I haven't seen available in my country - might need to order internationally). But I am considering it.


----------



## Silent Scone

You can be as subjective and 'scientific' as you want about it. If you keep hammering it with Prime at some of those voltages, you'll degrade it. It's the current that will do that.

But it's for science! So it's ok?


----------



## Dan848

I can get the i7 6700K for $259.99 and a $30 discount if I purchase a motherboard. The price is good, however, I am shocked and dismayed at the voltages needed to overclock that CPU. They are no better, and some worse, than overclocking my i5 3570K.

I was under the impression that because of a die shrink temperatures and lower Vcore were needed to overclock, however, now I see that is false and I am wondering if I should just keep this 4 1/2 year old CPU. Any suggestions?

And, I heard somewhere that the lid on the i7 7700K will be soldered; can anyone confirm this?

Thank you.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I have a had a few instances where I even though I tested stable on my I5 6600k that windows 10 insiders would not install with the overclock. Save OC profile, restore defaults, install windows or updates, reboot, reload OC profile.
> 
> For disk clean-up it is now a 2 step process start disck clean up, let it do the scan, then you can click clean up system files and it will clean out the windows.old and install files but you have to put a check mark for them after the second scan.


Did the 2 step process with disk cleanup and it still didnt work. I have re-installed windows 10 without the overclock (clean install) and its all good. I suspect installing windows with a less than stable overclock was a bad idea.....my bad lesson leant....thanks for the help guys?


----------



## Quadrider10

Whats going on guys? quick question. if i let my bios auto config my ram to 2133 at 1.2v, and i run prime, my temps just barley touch 50C. now, if i use XMP profile it changes my freq to 3200 and voltage to 1.35v. when i run prime, my temps shoot up to about 70C... whats going on here? how can i not let ram voltage effect my temps that much?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Whats going on guys? quick question. if i let my bios auto config my ram to 2133 at 1.2v, and i run prime, my temps just barley touch 50C. now, if i use XMP profile it changes my freq to 3200 and voltage to 1.35v. when i run prime, my temps shoot up to about 70C... whats going on here? how can i not let ram voltage effect my temps that much?


What was the CPU frequency/voltage at auto bios? And what's using XMP?


----------



## Quadrider10

I'm at 4.5 at 1.32V. But for each test it was the same. Only thing that changed was the xmp profile.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I'm at 4.5 at 1.32V. But for each test it was the same. Only thing that changed was the xmp profile.


Faster memory=more information processed=higher temperatures.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I'm at 4.5 at 1.32V. But for each test it was the same. Only thing that changed was the xmp profile.


Can you check/report back or post, the actual freq/voltage while Prime is running on auto bios vs xmp?

20'C just for xmp does seems a bit excessive. Even for a prime run.


----------



## Quadrider10

ok so this is my setup.

im running xmp profile 1 which puts my ram at 3200mhz @ 1.35V TEMP 65-70C in prime
if i let bios set the ram automatically it puts it at 2133mhz @ 1.2V TEMP 45-52C in Prime
If i let bios set the ram automatically but i put voltage @ 1.35 TEMP 60-65C

This is without regard to my CPU overclock. i can reproduce the same results on stock settings and my OC. However, im running at 4.5GHz at 1.32V at the core.

You guys think this could be a thermal paste issue?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Did the 2 step process with disk cleanup and it still didnt work. I have re-installed windows 10 without the overclock (clean install) and its all good. I suspect installing windows with a less than stable overclock was a bad idea.....my bad lesson leant....thanks for the help guys?


You do have to select all the windows.old and installation files for it to remove but glad you got it worked out.


----------



## MattBaneLM

my you tube vid with bios settings to clock a 6700k that isnt a voltage blessed chip to higher than 4.6's if it helps anyone....

on a z170 Fatal1ty k6+

https://youtu.be/v0BGcP7uawQ


----------



## Quadrider10

ok so updating the bios, re-pasting the CPU and making sure my pump is running at the correct speed did not help. same issue.


----------



## Quadrider10

ok so updating the bios, re-pasting the CPU and making sure my pump is running at the correct speed did not help. same issue.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ok so this is my setup.
> 
> im running xmp profile 1 which puts my ram at 3200mhz @ 1.35V TEMP 65-70C in prime
> if i let bios set the ram automatically it puts it at 2133mhz @ 1.2V TEMP 45-52C in Prime
> If i let bios set the ram automatically but i put voltage @ 1.35 TEMP 60-65C
> 
> This is without regard to my CPU overclock. i can reproduce the same results on stock settings and my OC. However, im running at 4.5GHz at 1.32V at the core.
> 
> You guys think this could be a thermal paste issue?


The IMC is generating heat, it's just part of the price you pay for having a high spec system. 3200mhz ram isn't something the basic system has and to drive those sticks you need a bit of power behind it. If you're struggling to control the heat and haven't yet delidded your chip, I recommend it. I dropped 30c from my max temp. Also Prime is hell for intel chips under certain circumstances, I personally use X264 for stress testing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My temps are similar at 4.6. Idle 37-30C, gaming 38-47C during CPU intensive games, 56-70C stress testing.


----------



## Quadrider10

is there some voltage that maybe the xmp profile is jacking up way too high?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.35-1.37 core voltage, 1.35 ram voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> is there some voltage that maybe the xmp profile is jacking up way too high?


You should be monitoring that information yourself to be perfectly honest or you'll be running around in circles. I'm running 4.7ghz 1.520v and my max temp when stressing and gaming is 73c or so.


----------



## Quadrider10

its weird.... if i set voltage to anything higher than 1.2 for ram, it SHOOTS up in temps. whats a good program to monitor ALL the voltages in my system?


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> 1.5VCore on watercooling.
> 
> What kind of temps do you have?


Linpack peaks at around 80 degrees. Gaming typically stays below 60 and that's the most demanding thing I actually do.

Delidding got me a good 15-25 degree drop, depending on the load.


----------



## MattBaneLM

I'm gonna stop calling it de-lidding and simply call it "rectifying Intels Nowhereness"


----------



## Quadrider10

LOL

So idk whats going on here. i think the bios is raising the CPU memory controller voltage as soon as dram voltage gets adjusted causing the high temps. stock is 1.2v and it only hits 50c if i raise to 1.22v (next offset up) it gets to 60c,

with that, either i deal with the 10c temp increase or i downclock my ram to some other freq thats stable at 1.2v.


----------



## Quadrider10

so i managed to get the DRAM voltage down from 1.35V to 1.280V which has reduced temps. now, what about the VCCIO voltage? what should i set that at? currently on auto, bios reads it at .960V but if i manually set it at .960V or .980V, windows refuses to boot and has issues. whats up with this?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> so i managed to get the DRAM voltage down from 1.35V to 1.280V which has reduced temps. now, what about the VCCIO voltage? what should i set that at? currently on auto, bios reads it at .960V but if i manually set it at .960V or .980V, windows refuses to boot and has issues. whats up with this?


Thank you for updating your specs.

Also when using high speed ram, VCCSA(system Agent) and VCCIO(IMC voltage) usually must be raised too accordingly.

Which could potentially lead to and explain higher temps.









Edit: if you wish they're plenty helpful guides around to read up on VCCSA/VCCIO.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Thank you for updating your specs.
> 
> Also when using high speed ram, VCCSA(system Agent) and VCCIO(IMC voltage) usually must be raised too accordingly.
> 
> Which could potentially lead to and explain higher temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: if you wish they're plenty helpful guides around to read up on VCCSA/VCCIO.


the only option i have in bios to adjust is VCCIO. but its set to auto in bios. im wondering if its not doing what its telling me and raising the crap out of it. what is the safe voltage range for VCCIO so i can start playing with it?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The IMC is generating heat, it's just part of the price you pay for having a high spec system. 3200mhz ram isn't something the basic system has and to drive those sticks you need a bit of power behind it. If you're struggling to control the heat and haven't yet delidded your chip, I recommend it. I dropped 30c from my max temp. Also Prime is hell for intel chips under certain circumstances, I personally use X264 for stress testing.


You'll need more than this to get charted here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/31640#post_25659670

Edit:
Quote:


> on die-TIM: Coollabratory Ultimate


Who makes "Coollabratory Ultimate" or "Coollaboratory Ultimate"?

http://www.coollaboratory.com/?s=Coollaboratory+ultimate


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> the only option i have in bios to adjust is VCCIO. but its set to auto in bios. im wondering if its not doing what its telling me and raising the crap out of it. what is the safe voltage range for VCCIO so i can start playing with it?


Suggest you get help in a Gigabyte MB forum where there may be Gigabyte reps, if such a scenario exists.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> its weird.... if i set voltage to anything higher than 1.2 for ram, it SHOOTS up in temps. whats a good program to monitor ALL the voltages in my system?


Try HWiNFO64 https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> the only option i have in bios to adjust is VCCIO. but its set to auto in bios. im wondering if its not doing what its telling me and raising the crap out of it. what is the safe voltage range for VCCIO so i can start playing with it?


I see a lot of people in the Skylake Overclocking Guide thread running 1.2-1.25V. There are plenty of people with higher or lower, but that seems to be a common starting point.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Linpack peaks at around 80 degrees. Gaming typically stays below 60 and that's the most demanding thing I actually do.
> 
> Delidding got me a good 15-25 degree drop, depending on the load.


That is a good cooling setup you have there. What are your ambient temps?


----------



## Quadrider10

Plying with it rite now. So far it does not seem to effect temps in any way.

well, im stumped. i guess my mobo simply does not have many of the options that may be effecting the memory controller.

does anyone know what "DRAM Training Voltage" is? i cant find it anywhere.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Plying with it rite now. So far it does not seem to effect temps in any way.
> 
> well, im stumped. i guess my mobo simply does not have many of the options that may be effecting the memory controller.
> 
> does anyone know what "DRAM Training Voltage" is? i cant find it anywhere.


DRAM training voltage, is like pre-specified dram bios/post-bios voltage, just in case you have high speed ram (e.g 3200MHz) and post bios for some reason is been set at 1.2v which obviously won't boot.

But if XMP is selected DRAM Training voltage shouldn't matter since XMP automatically takes over and sets the voltage.

Although not very familiar with GB Z170 boards, as another member mentioned above, I too have seen using VCCIO 1.15-1.20v and VCCSA(System Agent) 1.15-1.25v for high frequency ram on Gigabyte boards. I have even see 1.1-1.15v on both VCCIO and SA.

I would set both at 1.15v(VCCIO and CPU System Agent) and test for stability and take it from there(slightly up or down). For 3200MHz up to 1.2v should be plenty enough.

And you mentioned lowering the dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.28. Did you also lower the frequency too?

Also where are we on the temps now from last time you were getting ~50'C with auto bios and ~70'C with XMP?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> DRAM training voltage, is like pre-specified dram bios/post-bios voltage, just in case you have high speed ram (e.g 3200MHz) and post bios for some reason is been set at 1.2v which obviously won't boot.
> 
> But if XMP is selected DRAM Training voltage shouldn't matter since XMP automatically takes over and sets the voltage.
> 
> Although not very familiar with GB Z170 boards, as another member mentioned above, I too have seen using VCCIO 1.15-1.20v and VCCSA(System Agent) 1.15-1.25v for high frequency ram on Gigabyte boards. I have even see 1.1-1.15v on both VCCIO and SA.
> 
> I would set both at 1.15v(VCCIO and CPU System Agent) and test for stability and take it from there(slightly up or down). For 3200MHz up to 1.2v should be plenty enough.
> 
> And you mentioned lowering the dram voltage from 1.35 to 1.28. Did you also lower the frequency too?
> 
> Also where are we on the temps now from last time you were getting ~50'C with auto bios and ~70'C with XMP?


ok, so changing the VCCIO to 1.1-1.15 yielded no better temps. cpu system agent i can not adjust. as far as ram voltage, its stable at 1.28V 3200mhz. with setting those values, temps are about 65C in prime. however, as soon as i set DRAM voltage to 1.2 and freq to say 2133, im still only getting max 50C in prime blend tests.

with dram at 3200 and 1.28V, my max gaming temps are in the 40's with an occasional spike to 50-55C which is a very reasonable temp at 4.5ghz. you guys think i should down clock my ram to say 2800mhz or so?

ive tried it at 3000mhz at 1.15V and was not too impressed with the speed of it. really, im only getting the abnormally high temps running prime. but again i also have to have 1.33V on the core.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm running my 6700k at 4.6 with the ram at 3200. 1.35-1.37 adaptive on the core, 1.35v on ram, same temps as you at 4.5. If that makes sense, lol its 4 am here.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm running my 6700k at 4.6 with the ram at 3200. 1.35-1.37 adaptive on the core, 1.35v on ram, same temps as you at 4.5. If that makes sense, lol its 4 am here.


try setting your ram voltage to 1.2 and freqency to like 2000 and run prime. wanna see if temps drop as much as mine do,

so the only reasonable way to solve this is to set my ram at 2800mhz and 1.2v.

thats the only way to keep the temps "normal"


----------



## Victorious1

Hello, overclock.net members! I am overclocking my i5 6500 with BCLK and get good results, I think (http://i.imgur.com/qYcbcle.png







). But there is one issue that I worry about - L1 and L2 cache speed. It so low after overclock, like 4x lower.
Before overclock:

After overlock:


Is this AIDA64 issue or BCLK overclock limitation? Is there any other way to check this?


----------



## v1ral

Hey guys I got a question.
At the moment I am using an Asrock Extreme 7, the board is great however one of the PCI-E slots are broken*snapped during my move*. I am still using it, I just moved my GPU to the next slot. I am in the market to get a replacement.
Should I get another Extreme 7 or should I venture into a different board, only thing I am afraid of is the overclockability, are all boards in this price range the same, overclocking wise?
I have been looking at the Z170X Gaming 7, the Z170 Gaming M7 and the Z170 FTW.
Thoughts?

Sorry if this way off topic.


----------



## TomcatV

Had a little time to play this wknd, but never got to Max clocks. My "Low Voltage" dial in took quite awhile as I didn't realize what a unique chip I have, overall lowest in the Chart for 4.7GHz Bios 1.264v. BUT qualifying for the "Chart" lead to several questions ... the 1st one being after all the testing I realized I had hyperthreading OFF essentially turning my 6700K into a 6600K







Either I missed it or there is no specific requirement mentioned here? I'm assuming that Hyperthreading OFF disqualifies me unless I register as a 6600K which is Taboo especially for conservatives like me









I had a few probs with the new(er) stability programs. 1st P95 I couldn't find the older versions (27.9/28.7) anywhere so I went with 28.9. I also used my old standby (Sandy days) 27.4. Back in the day we use to custom run 1344/1792FFT's 15-20min each which would find instability rather quickly (munaim1's trick) ... Is this still valid for Skylake? Still seems to work fine for me, was a life saver binning chips back in the day, and it (1344FFT) was the 1st to find my ultra low volt ([email protected]) runs unstable (screenshot below) ... What "quicker" test do you guys like for quick checks? Realbench seems pretty good too?











Cine15 was fine ...



I wanted to try x264 16T but needs troubleshooting to get it to load, and the DL site Mega for Linpack package v1 gives me an error?

Anyway here's my 1st attempt at a "Chart" qualified post, goofed misread Realbench as 1hr instead of 4hrs







... oh and another question, besides convenience is there a stability advantage to turning off all the unnecessary monitoring in HWInfo? I still customizing my chart info into a smaller window like excession's post #9662







... Overall what do you think of "Realbench"? I kinda like it for an overall stability test.

EDIT: see below ... passed 1hr P95 v28.9 Blend

*Username: TomcatV

CPU Model: Intel i7-6700K

Base Clock: 100MHz

Core Multiplier: 47

Core Frequency: 4.7GHz

Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz

Vcore in UEFI: 1.264

Vcore: 1.304

FCLK: AUTO/1000MHz

Cooling Solution: X61

Stability Test: P95 v28.9 Blend 1hr / P95v27.4 FFT's 1344/1792 1hr / Realbench 1hr

Batch Number: Malay L609F028

Ram Speed: XMP 2800 15-17-17-37

Ram Voltage: 1.35

Motherboard: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO - Bios 2202

LLC Setting: 5

Misc Comments: Low voltage run / Fans on Std "Quiet" settings (not benchmark jetplane settings) / No Max clock yet / 2x's Disabled "Spread Spectrum" DRM & BLCK not explained in OP.*





Whoo long post and I didn't even get to LLC / FCLK / Ring clocks / VCCSA - VCCIO








Any and all suggestions/comments welcome!









*EDIT:* ... OK guys I think I'm "official" with 1hr of P95 v28.9 (screenshots below) ... went for the Prime test instead of Realbench because of time constraints getting ready for TGiving travel








I'd like insider tips or links on LLC / FCLK / Ring clocks / VCCSA - VCCIO for fine-tuning especially for Max clocks as I think my Ram is on the ragged edge with it's OC'd (highest) XMP profile, just a gut feeling


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You'll need more than this to get charted here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/31640#post_25659670
> 
> Edit:
> Who makes "Coollabratory Ultimate" or "Coollaboratory Ultimate"?
> 
> http://www.coollaboratory.com/?s=Coollaboratory+ultimate


I never asked to be charted.

and I meant CLU Coollabs liquid ultra, hope that helps you.

http://www.coollaboratory.com/product/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra/


----------



## TomcatV

Wanted to get on the chart before Thanksgiving so if hyperthreading disabled is a no go above, I hurried a run with vCore bumped to 1.280bios and hyperthreading enabled ... will have to check next week if I could've made v1.26bios w/4c/8t









*Username: TomcatV

CPU Model: Intel i7-6700K

Base Clock: 100MHz

Core Multiplier: 47

Core Frequency: 4.7GHz

Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz

Vcore in UEFI: 1.280

Vcore: 1.326

FCLK: AUTO/1000MHz

Cooling Solution: X61

Stability Test: P95 v28.9 Blend 1hr

Batch Number: Malay L609F028

Ram Speed: XMP 2800 15-17-17-37

Ram Voltage: 1.35

Motherboard: ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO - Bios 2202

LLC Setting: 5

Misc Comments: Low voltage run (4c/8t) / Fans on Std "Quiet" settings (not benchmark jetplane settings) / No Max clock yet / 2x's Disabled "Spread Spectrum" DRM & BLCK not explained in OP.*





PS 2screenies, wasn't sure if you wanted pic while test was running or a pic showing completion time 0 errors


----------



## Arctucas

I believe the chart is no longer being updated...


----------



## Quadrider10

so the only way to solve my issue is to keep voltage at 1.2v and clock the RAM to 2800MHz... you guys think its worth it? everyday use and gaming im getting temps between 30-50C.


----------



## v1ral

Hey guys, how does this look?
Been testing this with a broken PCI-E slot and all seems well and good.



Username: v1ral

CPU Model: Intel i7-6700K

Base Clock: 100MHz

Core Multiplier: 49

Core Frequency: 4.9GHz

Cache Frequency: 4.6GHz

Vcore in UEFI: +170

Vcore: 1.440

FCLK: 1000MHz

Cooling Solution: H220X + BL Nemesis 360 Thin Radiator

Stability Test: 8 hours Realbench Stress Test

Batch Number: X551C486

Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39 2T

Ram Voltage: 1.2

Motherboard: Asrock Extreme 7+

LLC Setting: 1

Misc Comments: I hope this is a decent overclock!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hey guys, how does this look?
> Been testing this with a broken PCI-E slot and all seems well and good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: v1ral
> 
> CPU Model: Intel i7-6700K
> 
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> 
> Core Multiplier: 49
> 
> Core Frequency: 4.9GHz
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4.6GHz
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: +170
> 
> Vcore: 1.440
> 
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> 
> Cooling Solution: H220X + BL Nemesis 360 Thin Radiator
> 
> Stability Test: 8 hours Realbench Stress Test
> 
> Batch Number: X551C486
> 
> Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39 2T
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock Extreme 7+
> 
> LLC Setting: 1
> 
> Misc Comments: *I hope this is a decent overclock*!


Really? are you that unsure of things? Of course it's a good OC...








NOw work on that ram...24002T with that CPU is a criminal offense.


----------



## v1ral

I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hey guys, how does this look?
> Been testing this with a broken PCI-E slot and all seems well and good.
> 
> 
> 
> Username: v1ral
> 
> CPU Model: Intel i7-6700K
> 
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> 
> Core Multiplier: 49
> 
> Core Frequency: 4.9GHz
> 
> Cache Frequency: 4.6GHz
> 
> Vcore in UEFI: +170
> 
> Vcore: 1.440
> 
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> 
> Cooling Solution: H220X + BL Nemesis 360 Thin Radiator
> 
> Stability Test: 8 hours Realbench Stress Test
> 
> Batch Number: X551C486
> 
> Ram Speed: XMP 2400 16-16-16-39 2T
> 
> Ram Voltage: 1.2
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock Extreme 7+
> 
> LLC Setting: 1
> 
> Misc Comments: I hope this is a decent overclock!


thats a very very nice chip!
hyperthreading on?
What does it hit temps with intelburntest?


----------



## Arctucas

Updating my OC.


Username: Arctucas
CPU Model: i7-6700K
Base Clock: 103.5 MHz
Core Multiplier: 47x
Core Frequency: 4864MHz
Cache Frequency: 4761MHz
VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
VCore: 1.402V
FClock: 1035MHz
Cooling Solution: Delid, reseal, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
Stability Test: RealBench 2.44, 16GB RAM, 8 Hours
Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
RAM Speed: 3727MHz, 15-15-15-34 2T
RAM Voltage: 1.455V
VCCSA: 1.264V
VCCIO: 1.224V
Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
LLC Settings: AUTO


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Updating my OC.
> 
> 
> Username: Arctucas
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 103.5 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4864MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4761MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
> VCore: 1.402V
> FClock: 1035MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid, reseal, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
> Stability Test: RealBench 2.44, 16GB RAM, 8 Hours
> Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
> RAM Speed: 3727MHz, 15-15-15-34 2T
> RAM Voltage: 1.455V
> VCCSA: 1.264V
> VCCIO: 1.224V
> Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
> LLC Settings: AUTO


with HT on ?
What are your ambient temps?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> with HT on ?
> What are your ambient temps?


Yes, HT on.

Ambient ~72°F.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Yes, HT on.
> 
> Ambient ~72°F.


1.390 with llc1?

I'm sorry but I think I have to start hating you now....


----------



## MattBaneLM

Uber hatred for both of ya


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I don't even know where to begin...


with OCing the RAM? Can get help here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## Poser

Many moons since I built an intel rig...

Right now, x264 spikes Temps to 69-72*C @ 4.6 vCore 1.312 (jumps to 1.328) LLC auto.

That seems warmer than I would like, even under AIO cooling block (h100i v2).

I delidded my opteron, and saw serious gains under air (running naked)...

Will delidding, replacing stock TIM and replacing IHS give me 5*C+ better performance?

If so, what substance for "glueing" IHS?

I am an old dog, and Artic Silver 5 was my go to TIM...these days it seems Thermal Grizzly (kryonaut) is the performance king...is this accurate?

Thanks...great thread!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> Many moons since I built an intel rig...
> 
> Right now, x264 spikes Temps to 69-72*C @ 4.6 vCore 1.312 (jumps to 1.328) LLC auto.
> 
> That seems warmer than I would like, even under AIO cooling block (h100i v2).
> 
> I delidded my opteron, and saw serious gains under air (running naked)...
> 
> Will delidding, replacing stock TIM and replacing IHS give me 5*C+ better performance?
> 
> If so, what substance for "glueing" IHS?
> 
> I am an old dog, and Artic Silver 5 was my go to TIM...these days it seems Thermal Grizzly (kryonaut) is the performance king...is this accurate?
> 
> Thanks...great thread!


You shoul get closer to 10deg

I use as5 under the ihs and coolermaster maker nano gel under waterblock

When I put nano under ihs it cooked and stopped being good, it's awesome for short periods but as5 is a lot thicker and beds in nicely


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> You shoul get closer to 10deg
> 
> I use as5 under the ihs and coolermaster maker nano gel under waterblock
> 
> When I put nano under ihs it cooked and stopped being good, it's awesome for short periods but as5 is a lot thicker and beds in nicely


What did you use to glue down the IHS?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> What did you use to glue down the IHS?


nothing.
put it in the socket and press firmly in the middle while you close latch. if it isnt in middle redo it. it aint moving once its locked in


----------



## Quadrider10

What kind of temps are u guys getting at 4.5ghz?

With 3200mhz ram at 1.34v 4.5 at 1.332v I'm hitting 80c in prime small ftp test and IBT with a 100i v2. But it I click my memory to 2700mhz at 1.2v I get about 70c if not, less.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What kind of temps are u guys getting at 4.5ghz?
> 
> With 3200mhz ram at 1.34v 4.5 at 1.332v I'm hitting 80c in prime small ftp test and IBT with a 100i v2. But it I click my memory to 2700mhz at 1.2v I get about 70c if not, less.


exactly the reson i'm doing a certain test atm... it's summer here and im running 4.6's ht on (1.35v llc1 which i havent achieved with 3200mhz ram) and working my way up from 2133mhz memory in stages manually controlling vccio and vccsa while bumping sa before io to see where my temps max out to achieve stability for the heat...


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> exactly the reson i'm doing a certain test atm... it's summer here and im running 4.6's ht on (1.35v llc1 which i havent achieved with 3200mhz ram) and working my way up from 2133mhz memory in stages manually controlling vccio and vccsa while bumping sa before io to see where my temps max out to achieve stability for the heat...


Idk. It's cold in my room. And my CPU can be stock at 3.6 but as soon as I set my voltage for my ram and speed to 3200mhz, temp will shoot up to 75c in prime. Even at nine stock core settings. I honestly think something is up with my mobo. It auto setting a voltage I wild assume that I have no control over.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Idk. It's cold in my room. And my CPU can be stock at 3.6 but as soon as I set my voltage for my ram and speed to 3200mhz, temp will shoot up to 75c in prime. Even at nine stock core settings. I honestly think something is up with my mobo. It auto setting a voltage I wild assume that I have no control over.


ur not using offset are you with auto llc?

use fixed. better control...

also the more volts that go to vccio/memory controller the hotter your chip will get, some chips are better at handing it than others.... i wasnt blessed
only thing saving me is delidding and a massive rad lol

also an important point-
there will be some frequencies and/or straps that dont wanna play nice. is your ram rated 2700 or 3200?
in my testing this weekend I skipped over two failed frequencies and was fine at the next one up... the one under 3000... 2933 or 2966... whatever, it wouldnt play ball so i figured it was the strap not me needing to put 5000000 more volts through it


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> thats a very very nice chip!
> hyperthreading on?
> What does it hit temps with intelburntest?


Yes HT is on, Always on..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Updating my OC.
> 
> 
> Username: Arctucas
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 103.5 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4864MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4761MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
> VCore: 1.402V
> FClock: 1035MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid, reseal, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
> Stability Test: RealBench 2.44, 16GB RAM, 8 Hours
> Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
> RAM Speed: 3727MHz, 15-15-15-34 2T
> RAM Voltage: 1.455V
> VCCSA: 1.264V
> VCCIO: 1.224V
> Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
> LLC Settings: AUTO


How do you like the Classified K?

My Asrock Extreme 7 got damaged during my move and I am looking into getting a new board and I've been eye'n the Classified K. I had an X58 Classified water blocked to the brim, it was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Updating my OC.
> 
> 
> Username: Arctucas
> CPU Model: i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 103.5 MHz
> Core Multiplier: 47x
> Core Frequency: 4864MHz
> Cache Frequency: 4761MHz
> VCore in UEFI: 1.390V
> VCore: 1.402V
> FClock: 1035MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delid, reseal, Custom Loop-420mm, D5, HK 3.0
> Stability Test: RealBench 2.44, 16GB RAM, 8 Hours
> Batch Number: X551C521 Vietnam
> RAM Speed: 3727MHz, 15-15-15-34 2T
> RAM Voltage: 1.455V
> VCCSA: 1.264V
> VCCIO: 1.224V
> Motherboard: eVGA Classified K (142-SS-E178)
> LLC Settings: AUTO


how do you like the K mobo?


----------



## mtrai

Finally getting around to posting my stability testing on my I5 6600k after almost a year. My ambient temps are about 15 degrees higher then we usually have since my partner's mother is staying with and having to run the heat ALOT.





Username: mtrai
CPU Model: I5 6600K
Base Clock: 3.5
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4904.6 Ghz
Cache Frequency: 4704.6 GhZ
Vcore in UEFI: 1.328 with offset +.19
Vcore: 1.479
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: Delidded, CorsairH110GT AIO IHS with CL Liquid Metal.
Stability Test: Custom X264, 16 threads, normal
Batch Number: L536B334 Malaysia
Ram Speed: 3200 17-18-18-36 T2 G.skill
VCCIO and SA both set to 1.2 in bios
Ram Voltage: 1.35 in bios ( seems to have some drop off in windows).
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
LLC Setting: LLC 4
Misc Comments: Normal Ram is at 16-16-16-36 2t was earlier trying to reach 1t and forgot to change the ram timing back.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What kind of temps are u guys getting at 4.5ghz?


With 3000Mhz RAM at ~1.35V, and an adaptive Vcore of 1.235 (in BIOS) for 4.5Ghz, IBT @ v. high, topped out at 61C on a single core, with the others being in the mid-to-high 50s. Bear in mind these results were from earlier this year when ambient temps would have been higher than they are now.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Yes HT is on, Always on..
> How do you like the Classified K?
> 
> My Asrock Extreme 7 got damaged during my move and I am looking into getting a new board and I've been eye'n the Classified K. I had an X58 Classified water blocked to the brim, it was
> how do you like the K mobo?


The mobo is...meh, OK I suppose, not terrible, not great, but I believe there are many better choices available. eVGA Tech Support, on the other hand, is, in my opinion far less than acceptable. I was a member of the eVGA community for over nine years, until (I believe) they decided that answering my questions was not worthwhile, so I have closed my forum account and vowed to never support eVGA going forward. The motherboard was a RMA replacement, and I purchased the GTX970SSC before eVGA decided to be, in my opinion, complete asshats.

Frankly, I was wanting to get an AsRock FormulaOC.


----------



## Koniakki

So I was a bit bored so I though to up my clocks a bit but I have some concerns if anyone can help.

Asus M8 Hero - 6700k -4700MHz -4.5 max cache/min auto - [email protected] - VCCA/VCCIO 1.2v

Currently at 25minutes in of Realbench 30min/32GB Stress test. Core jumping from 1.344 to 1.379v. Finished.

I pass a quick 10 [email protected] High and though I have set Adaptive 1.34vin bios it still goes up to 1.379-1.382v while running IBT.

My concern is that temps are max 75-76 and min 66-68. Room temp ~18.

Isn't 68-76'C kinda high for 18'C room temp while been cooled by a D5/480mm/Nexxos Sp3?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> ur not using offset are you with auto llc?
> 
> use fixed. better control...
> 
> also the more volts that go to vccio/memory controller the hotter your chip will get, some chips are better at handing it than others.... i wasnt blessed
> only thing saving me is delidding and a massive rad lol
> 
> also an important point-
> there will be some frequencies and/or straps that dont wanna play nice. is your ram rated 2700 or 3200?
> in my testing this weekend I skipped over two failed frequencies and was fine at the next one up... the one under 3000... 2933 or 2966... whatever, it wouldnt play ball so i figured it was the strap not me needing to put 5000000 more volts through it


VCCIO is the only option i have control over and its set to auto, but does not change its voltage. if i manually set it to 1v or higher, it either crashes or increases heat. i am using offset voltage with "high" LLC.

my ram is rated at 3200mhz at 1.35v 16-16-16-36. i have it clocked to 2700mhz at 1.2v 15-14-14-30. and temps stay "normal" i think its this mobo thats doing shady stuff on its own and changing voltages that i dont have access to. cause as soon i change ram voltag to 1.220v temps shoot up to 80C in prime where at 1.2v they are at 55C at my OC of 4.5.

im thinking of just buying a new mobo "ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING" and then just delidding.

i just dont understand why adding .020V to the ram will increase cpu temps 30C. ?!?!? just blows my mind.


----------



## Poser

Grabbed the razor and delidded today...

Have CLU and Kryonaut on the way... but under an h100i v2, and just AS5 on die to IHS and IHS to block...still getting a solid 8*C improvement under loads.

Keep having the same core crap out at 4.6 * 1.325 on Small FFT... so going to up the voltage, and, thanks to delidding have some more overhead.


----------



## THEK1D

Hello, high voltage on the kernel, the processor has not clocked, what to do? A minimum value of the voltage on the core, whether to pay the value of the cpu vid ?


http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6625754


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEK1D*
> 
> Hello, high voltage on the kernel, the processor has not clocked, what to do?


Asus has "Multicore Enhancement" enabled by default = automatic slight overclock, so board uses high auto vcore voltage (not stock)


----------



## THEK1D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Asus has "Multicore Enhancement" enabled by default = automatic slight overclock, so board uses high auto vcore voltage (not stock)


Did you have written, the voltage actually dropped significantly but with it disconnected turbo boost. A minimum value of the voltage on the core, whether to pay the value of the cpu vid ?


----------



## Quadrider10

well ive decided to get a new mobo to help solve my ram and temp issues since i have no control over much of anything on this gigabyte board. gonna get an asus z170I pro gaming board. go back to my trusted company of choice. hopefully get better overclocks too. lower voltages.

anywoot, when i switch mobos, can i just uninstall the drivers that i installed for this gigabyte board, swap them out, and then have windows update download all the new drivers? or am i going to have to do a clean install?

If i clean install, do i have to buy windows again? or will it automatically authenticate?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEK1D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Asus has "Multicore Enhancement" enabled by default = automatic slight overclock, so board uses high auto vcore voltage (not stock)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have written, the voltage actually dropped significantly but with it disconnected turbo boost. A minimum value of the voltage on the core, whether to pay the value of the cpu vid ?
Click to expand...

Regarding turbo boost, it is Intel spec that 4.2GHz is only for 1 core boost, and 4.0GHz when its for all 4 cores. Sorry regarding Vid question, I don't really understand question.
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005523.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core%20i7-6700K.html


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> well ive decided to get a new mobo to help solve my ram and temp issues since i have no control over much of anything on this gigabyte board. gonna get an asus z170I pro gaming board. go back to my trusted company of choice. hopefully get better overclocks too. lower voltages.
> 
> anywoot, when i switch mobos, can i just uninstall the drivers that i installed for this gigabyte board, swap them out, and then have windows update download all the new drivers? or am i going to have to do a clean install?
> 
> If i clean install, do i have to buy windows again? or will it automatically authenticate?


I just got my 6700k and z170 pro combo... delidded and waiting on CLU / Kryonaut to replace my AS5 / AS5 combo.

4.63ghz @ 1.33v ...unfortunately, that's only stable with my mem below its xmp profile.

Solid board, with great options.

Regarding Windows...I believe the key is checked against hex in the UEFI of the mobo, so that on a clean install to a new board, you would need a new key.

I have been able to activate by phone on a mobo swap in the past (win 8.1 pro) so that may be an option as well.

EDIT: I think digital entitlements can be transferred to a new mobo at least once (if I recall correctly)


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> I just got my 6700k and z170 pro combo... delidded and waiting on CLU / Kryonaut to replace my AS5 / AS5 combo.
> 
> 4.63ghz @ 1.33v ...unfortunately, that's only stable with my mem below its xmp profile.
> 
> Solid board, with great options.
> 
> Regarding Windows...I believe the key is checked against hex in the UEFI of the mobo, so that on a clean install to a new board, you would need a new key.
> 
> I have been able to activate by phone on a mobo swap in the past (win 8.1 pro) so that may be an option as well.
> 
> EDIT: I think digital entitlements can be transferred to a new mobo at least once (if I recall correctly)


solid. are there more voltage adjustments other than cpu, ram, pch, vccio, and igpu?
'


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> solid. are there more voltage adjustments other than cpu, ram, pch, vccio, and igpu?
> '


Yes. There are couple of sites with screens of all the adjustments under AI Tweaker.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> Yes. There are couple of sites with screens of all the adjustments under AI Tweaker.


How's the rear audio amp sound quality wise?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> VCCIO is the only option i have control over and its set to auto, but does not change its voltage. if i manually set it to 1v or higher, it either crashes or increases heat. i am using offset voltage with "high" LLC.
> 
> my ram is rated at 3200mhz at 1.35v 16-16-16-36. i have it clocked to 2700mhz at 1.2v 15-14-14-30. and temps stay "normal" i think its this mobo thats doing shady stuff on its own and changing voltages that i dont have access to. cause as soon i change ram voltag to 1.220v temps shoot up to 80C in prime where at 1.2v they are at 55C at my OC of 4.5.
> 
> im thinking of just buying a new mobo "ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING" and then just delidding.
> 
> i just dont understand why adding .020V to the ram will increase cpu temps 30C. ?!?!? just blows my mind.


Not having a mobo with enough control over volts must suck as bad as.... welll.. something that's sux a lot...
Yeah there's voltage rails it will jump through which makes it take a bit of experimentation to work out the right LLC

I was defensive before of fixed volts cause if you read my thread I have wrung my rig to the limits using both methods. With the 1155 3570k before there were kinda three ways to do it and I did the same with that rig...
So yeh get a board that does fixed v

Let's have some fun... can anyone show me any evidence of one of the 200 odd elite subzero overclockers using offset when competing?

I genuinely don't know if any do but I haven't seen it.. if even one does I would luv to be put in my place so I can learn something I haven't seen or experienced regarding that...


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Not having a mobo with enough control over volts must suck as bad as.... welll.. something that's sux a lot...
> Yeah there's voltage rails it will jump through which makes it take a bit of experimentation to work out the right LLC
> 
> I was defensive before of fixed volts cause if you read my thread I have wrung my rig to the limits using both methods. With the 1155 3570k before there were kinda three ways to do it and I did the same with that rig...
> So yeh get a board that does fixed v
> 
> Let's have some fun... can anyone show me any evidence of one of the 200 odd elite subzero overclockers using offset when competing?
> 
> I genuinely don't know if any do but I haven't seen it.. if even one does I would luv to be put in my place so I can learn something I haven't seen or experienced regarding that...


my current board has fixed vcore voltage, but i dont want 1.3V pumping though my CPU for everyday use.


----------



## Poser

IOti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> How's the rear audio amp sound quality wise?


Its adequate. Its shielded, doesn't push a lot of "noise" downstream and can support a decent sound stage.

I don't feel the need for a discrete card...

But then again, most of my media is consumed off of other devices, equipment.


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> VCCIO is the only option i have control over and its set to auto, but does not change its voltage. if i manually set it to 1v or higher, it either crashes or increases heat. i am using offset voltage with "high" LLC.
> 
> my ram is rated at 3200mhz at 1.35v 16-16-16-36. i have it clocked to 2700mhz at 1.2v 15-14-14-30. and temps stay "normal" i think its this mobo thats doing shady stuff on its own and changing voltages that i dont have access to. cause as soon i change ram voltag to 1.220v temps shoot up to 80C in prime where at 1.2v they are at 55C at my OC of 4.5.
> 
> im thinking of just buying a new mobo "ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING" and then just delidding.
> 
> i just dont understand why adding .020V to the ram will increase cpu temps 30C. ?!?!? just blows my mind.


Your post made me remember I experienced the same thing when i was setting up my Kingston 3000 MHz CL15 ram. By default, it ran at 2133MHz and when i entered the correct speed and timings in BIOS, temperature went up by couple of degrees. This morning after reading your post i decided to see how much does the ram voltage affect CPU temps.

Test system is in the sig, but at 4.6 GHz /4.6 GHz cache @1.33v. 1 run of Cinebench 11.5 was used to determine the temperature because it gave a very consistent result with 1°C margin of error at most. Ambient temperature was about 21°C.

Ram speed / voltage / Temperature (°C)

2133 / 1.40 / 70
2133 / 1.35 / 70
2133 / 1.30 / 70
2133 / 1.25 / 69
2133 / 1.21 / 68
2133 / 1.20 / 66
2133 / 1.15 /64

2400 / 1.20 / 67
2666 / 1.20 / 67
2800 / 1.20 / 67
2900 / 1.20 / 66
3000 / 1.20 / wouldn't post
3000 / 1.35 / 71

It is noticable is that there is a sharp rise in temperature when you set dram voltage even slightly above 1.20v. I guess something else gets altered as well above the 1.20v threshold.

I downclocked ram to 2900 MHz and now i'm running 6700K at 4.7 @ 1.39v. Cinebench topped at 75°C. I'm gonna try and see if i can tweak dram voltage some more since it definitely makes a difference.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> IOti
> Its adequate. Its shielded, doesn't push a lot of "noise" downstream and can support a decent sound stage.
> 
> I don't feel the need for a discrete card...
> 
> But then again, most of my media is consumed off of other devices, equipment.


Good enough to drive 150ohm headphones. How's the software and EQ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> Your post made me remember I experienced the same thing when i was setting up my Kingston 3000 MHz CL15 ram. By default, it ran at 2133MHz and when i entered the correct speed and timings in BIOS, temperature went up by couple of degrees. This morning after reading your post i decided to see how much does the ram voltage affect CPU temps.
> 
> Test system is in the sig, but at 4.6 GHz /4.6 GHz cache @1.33v. 1 run of Cinebench 11.5 was used to determine the temperature because it gave a very consistent result with 1°C margin of error at most. Ambient temperature was about 21°C.
> 
> Ram speed / voltage / Temperature (°C)
> 
> 2133 / 1.40 / 70
> 2133 / 1.35 / 70
> 2133 / 1.30 / 70
> 2133 / 1.25 / 69
> 2133 / 1.21 / 68
> 2133 / 1.20 / 66
> 2133 / 1.15 /64
> 
> 2400 / 1.20 / 67
> 2666 / 1.20 / 67
> 2800 / 1.20 / 67
> 2900 / 1.20 / 66
> 3000 / 1.20 / wouldn't post
> 3000 / 1.35 / 71
> 
> It is noticable is that there is a sharp rise in temperature when you set dram voltage even slightly above 1.20v. I guess something else gets altered as well above the 1.20v threshold.
> 
> I downclocked ram to 2900 MHz and now i'm running 6700K at 4.7 @ 1.39v. Cinebench topped at 75°C. I'm gonna try and see if i can tweak dram voltage some more since it definitely makes a difference.


This is intresting, u are experiencing a ~7c difference. I'm seeing about 30c difference. From 1.2 - 1.35


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> my current board has fixed vcore voltage, but i dont want 1.3V pumping though my CPU for everyday use.


I always get lost on my phone between this and the ivy thread...
Where I just had a rant regarding the lack of good advice about iusing fixed volts... sigh
Read what I said there, and if you still think offset is better then maybe it is for ur circumstances but... how did we ever survive back in the days of no offset with our higher consuming hotter CPUs I'll never know lol


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> This is intresting, u are experiencing a ~7c difference. I'm seeing about 30c difference. From 1.2 - 1.35


30c is indeed too much of a difference. Might be because of the motherboard ? Maybe someone else with a Gigabyte motherboard could chime in.


----------



## sammkv

I can confirm my gigabyte offset or their way of adaptive voltage is crap the only way to get a stable overclock is using fixed. I hear good things about Asus adaptive settings where you just need to enter the adaptive voltage and it'll use that exact voltage and downclock and up the voltage as needed by load.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> The mobo is...meh, OK I suppose, not terrible, not great, but I believe there are many better choices available. eVGA Tech Support, on the other hand, is, in my opinion far less than acceptable. I was a member of the eVGA community for over nine years, until (I believe) they decided that answering my questions was not worthwhile, so I have closed my forum account and vowed to never support eVGA going forward. The motherboard was a RMA replacement, and I purchased the GTX970SSC before eVGA decided to be, in my opinion, complete asshats.
> 
> Frankly, I was wanting to get an AsRock FormulaOC.


I was hoping you'd say it's great...

I too used to frequent the eVGA forums, lots have changed, not liking the format.
Anyways, my Asrock extreme 7 board has been surprisingly very very good, I am afraid though when I replace it with something different that I won't be able to overclock my cpu as high as it is now.


----------



## Quadrider10

When the asus board goes on sale, I'll snag it. For now, 2700mhz will do.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> When the asus board goes on sale, I'll snag it. For now, 2700mhz will do.


So you don't like the Gigabyte board you have now?
I was thinking about getting the Gaming 7....


----------



## Quadrider10

well its a mini ITX board so its limited. i bought it because 1)at the time it was cheaper than the asus 2) i was looking for simplicity and was not going to originally overclock or play with hardware as much, and 3) has good audio.

but its just too limited for my needs. probs because its a mini itx board.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Good enough to drive 150ohm headphones. How's the software and EQ?


I don't have cans at that impedance, so I can't say for sure...but my 50ohm sound clean and warm

Software is meh, and it is bundled with a 10 band eq.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> well its a mini ITX board so its limited. i bought it because 1)at the time it was cheaper than the asus 2) i was looking for simplicity and was not going to originally overclock or play with hardware as much, and 3) has good audio.
> 
> but its just too limited for my needs. probs because its a mini itx board.


mITX is not a cause of limitation - compromises regarding what the board can carry in terms of features, yes. The ASUS M8Impact is mITX and overclocks clocks the cpu and ram _really_ well. And Adaptive voltage works fine.


----------



## XtremeCheater

I think my chip just average or my country just one of those tropical country with high ambient temperatures so I can't get it stable at 4.8Ghz. Now my 6700k runs at 4.6Ghz core, 1.3v, vid 1.296v, 4.6Ghz cache, 4Ghz 2x8GB RAM CL17 1.35v Cryorig R1 Universal. Moving from CM 212x Turbo to R1 Universal doesn't help with temps like at all. Testing with Prime95 28.9 small FFT for ten minutes. Not having all that time to wait for 1 hour or a day yet. My mobo is Asus Z170i Pro Gaming, a really good all in mITX with super high RAM speeds right now, 1.35v Patriot Viper 4 3400 runs at 4Gigs CL17 1.35v


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCheater*
> 
> I think my chip just average or my country just one of those tropical country with high ambient temperatures so I can't get it stable at 4.8Ghz. Now my 6700k runs at 4.6Ghz core, 1.3v, vid 1.296v, 4.6Ghz cache, 4Ghz 2x8GB RAM CL17 1.35v Cryorig R1 Universal. Moving from CM 212x Turbo to R1 Universal doesn't help with temps like at all. Testing with Prime95 28.9 small FFT for ten minutes. Not having all that time to wait for 1 hour or a day yet. My mobo is Asus Z170i Pro Gaming, a really good all in mITX with super high RAM speeds right now, 1.35v Patriot Viper 4 3400 runs at 4Gigs CL17 1.35v


Have you de-lidded the 6700K?


----------



## XtremeCheater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Have you de-lidded the 6700K?


No, I'm too afraid to do that, and also I have to reinstall all my parts, no way I would to that again


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mITX is not a cause of limitation - compromises regarding what the board can carry in terms of features, yes. The ASUS M8Impact is mITX and overclocks clocks the cpu and ram _really_ well. And Adaptive voltage works fine.


True but that has a separate daughter board with more VRM and mofsets. I want that board, but with the daughter board, I won't be able to have any exhaust fans and my cooler won't fit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> I don't have cans at that impedance, so I can't say for sure...but my 50ohm sound clean and warm
> 
> Software is meh, and it is bundled with a 10 band eq.


Nice! Is there a volume boost option?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCheater*
> 
> No, I'm too afraid to do that, and also I have to reinstall all my parts, no way I would to that again


I completely understand.

I was nervous about damaging my 6700K when I de-lidded, but the RockIt88 tool made it so easy, and I was very pleased with the resulting temperature drop of ~15°C under load.

Dis-assembly and re-assembly of the PC is no fun either.

However, de-lidding is not for everyone, there is always the possibility of damage.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I completely understand.
> 
> I was nervous about damaging my 6700K when I de-lidded, but the RockIt88 tool made it so easy, and I was very pleased with the resulting temperature drop of ~15°C under load.
> 
> Dis-assembly and re-assembly of the PC is no fun either.
> 
> However, de-lidding is not for everyone, there is always the possibility of damage.


Are you guys using any sort of adhesive for the IHS or just sticking it all back in the mobo?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Are you guys using any sort of adhesive for the IHS or just sticking it all back in the mobo?


I glued mine back down using PermaTex black gasket sealer; a tiny dab on the end of a toothpick applied to each corner of the IHS and clamped in place using the RockIt 88 re-lid jig for eight hours until it dried.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Are you guys using any sort of adhesive for the IHS or just sticking it all back in the mobo?


I just delidded on Saturday...

I ordered liquid electrical tape, but, for now just held the IHS in place when locking down the socket. Worked surprisingly well.

Regarding breaking down one's rig... I found the simpler and cleaner I keep my rig, the less onerous the thought of getting "into it" becomes.

Hard learned lesson...









@quadrider10 - no boost that I see. That said, if you are really looking to drive those cans... I recommend a standalone amp


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I glued mine back down using PermaTex black gasket sealer; a tiny dab on the end of a toothpick applied to each corner of the IHS and clamped in place using the RockIt 88 re-lid jig for eight hours until it dried.


THe Rockit device is impressive...

So you are super satisfied with it?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> THe Rockit device is impressive...
> 
> So you are super satisfied with it?


Absolutely. A fine piece of engineering, simple but effective.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I completely understand.
> 
> I was nervous about damaging my 6700K when I de-lidded, but the RockIt88 tool made it so easy, and I was very pleased with the resulting temperature drop of ~15°C under load.
> 
> Dis-assembly and re-assembly of the PC is no fun either.
> 
> However, de-lidding is not for everyone, there is always the possibility of damage.


Not fun? Wash ur mouth out ! Lol

I didn't glue mine down and a good thing too because I've reseated and re done the tim due to the first one I used under the ihs going..... wrong. Cooked, baked or whatever... I found that using as5 under and cm nano on top of the ihs has cooler temps longer than nano for both... and it's thicker so it "feels" right lol

Sorry to get all kinesthetic


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Not fun? Wash ur mouth out ! Lol
> 
> I didn't glue mine down and a good thing too because I've reseated and re done the tim due to the first one I used under the ihs going..... wrong. Cooked, baked or whatever... I found that using as5 under and cm nano on top of the ihs has cooler temps longer than nano for both... and it's thicker so it "feels" right lol
> 
> Sorry to get all kinesthetic


My AS5 "top and bottom" only is giving me about 8-10 degree improvement.

I have Kryonaut & CLU on the way. I may just try AS5 / Kryonaut combo before going to CLU / Kryonaut combo for science sake...

I am old as dirt...so AS5 has been in my kit forEVER


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> My AS5 "top and bottom" only is giving me about 8-10 degree improvement.
> 
> I have Kryonaut & CLU on the way. I may just try AS5 / Kryonaut combo before going to CLU / Kryonaut combo for science sake...
> 
> I am old as dirt...so AS5 has been in my kit forEVER


Haha yeah it's like the Beatles init... you always come back to it

I used as5 from my first e6600 c2d until 6 mths ago when I found this nano stuff but you can make a build with as5 and leave it for years

Nano you re apply periodically


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Haha yeah it's like the Beatles init... you always come back to it
> 
> I used as5 from my first e6600 c2d until 6 mths ago when I found this nano stuff but you can make a build with as5 and leave it for years
> 
> Nano you re apply periodically


Yeah AS5 is like your bum cousin...

You love him...

He is reasonably capable...

But he crashes on your couch, and, has no plans on leaving...

But at leas he takes out the garbage.

8-10 degrees, no re-application...aint winning awards...but not crashing systems either


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> Yeah AS5 is like your bum cousin...
> 
> You love him...
> 
> He is reasonably capable...
> 
> But he crashes on your couch, and, has no plans on leaving...
> 
> But at leas he takes out the garbage.
> 
> 8-10 degrees, no re-application...aint winning awards...but not crashing systems either


Baaaahahahha

Luv ur style bro
Keep up the posts, good to see some personality in someone here.. lol
????


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Poser View Post
> 
> Yeah AS5 is like your bum cousin...
> 
> You love him...
> 
> He is reasonably capable...
> 
> But he crashes on your couch, and, has no plans on leaving...
> 
> But at leas he takes out the garbage.
> 
> 8-10 degrees, no re-application...aint winning awards...but not crashing systems either thumb.gif


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Baaaahahahha
> 
> Luv ur style bro
> Keep up the posts, good to see some personality in someone here.. lol
> ????


ROFL! sounds like my ex-wife....dingy wench stilll has my last name after 5 years being divorced. Happy Holidays 3 days late


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Are you guys using any sort of adhesive for the IHS or just sticking it all back in the mobo?


It's best to use some silicon adhesive (a tiny amount) between the IHS and PCB. The clearances are such that there have been several cracked dies after delidding from the socket pressure when the IHS and PCB are cleaned and mounted "bareback".


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's best to use some silicon adhesive (a tiny amount) between the IHS and PCB. The clearances are such that there have been several cracked dies after delidding from the socket pressure when the IHS and PCB are cleaned and mounted "bareback".


Several? I wanna see some proof, that is just a load of crap. Delidded 3 CPUs so far and zero problems without any useless adhesive there to make contact worse between IHS and CPU.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Several? I wanna see some proof, that is just a load of crap. Delidded 3 CPUs so far and zero problems without any useless adhesive there to make contact worse between IHS and CPU.


Yes, several, although all I've seen that have cracked dies have been LN2 users.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Several? I wanna see some proof, that is just a load of crap. Delidded 3 CPUs so far and zero problems without any useless adhesive there to make contact worse between IHS and CPU.


lol - only 3?


most cracked die events are indeed LN2 users, but an overtightened waterblock will do the same.. have you seen any warped PCBs from over tightening? That's why they crack


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

OK, I have been out of the game for a long... long time. My last PC was a core 2 machine in 2006 or 7, and I am finally getting back into it. I have 6600k and a gigbabyte g170x. Right now I am just using the OC software provided but plan on switching the oc to the bios. Quick question I seem to be experiencing a lot of vdroop if I set the vcore to 1.35v I get a reported 1.236v is this normal? LLC is on.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Several? I wanna see some proof, that is just a load of crap. Delidded 3 CPUs so far and zero problems without any useless adhesive there to make contact worse between IHS and CPU.


Sealant creating a gap between die and IHS is a myth perpetuated by those who don't understand the geometry of the IHS. Provided the IHS makes contact with only the die and not the substrate before resealing, and If pressure is applied while the sealant cures, then there's no way in hell the sealant can cause the inside of the IHS to lift away from the die.

If the IHS is found to be making contact with the substrate, before resealing, then it's simply a matter of sanding down the contact surface. *The space between IHS and substrate is where the sealant will reside while holding the two together*.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie_Ballz*
> 
> OK, I have been out of the game for a long... long time. My last PC was a core 2 machine in 2006 or 7, and I am finally getting back into it. I have 6600k and a gigbabyte g170x. Right now I am just using the OC software provided but plan on switching the oc to the bios. Quick question I seem to be experiencing a lot of vdroop if I set the vcore to 1.35v I get a reported 1.236v is this normal? LLC is on.


LLC should have varying levels in your uefi, not sure about gigabyte but my asus has 8 levels the higher the level the less Vdroop.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> LLC should have varying levels in your uefi, not sure about gigabyte but my asus has 8 levels the higher the level the less Vdroop.


With the highest levels creating Vboost (negative Vdroop).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> With the highest levels creating Vboost (negative Vdroop).


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## tknight

Delidded my 6700K, used CLU under the IHS and Kryonaut on top.
A considerable drop in temperatures. Ran Prime95 v28.7 and performed an 8K test which generates the most heat and at stock clocks of 4.2 ghz, the maximum temp is 39 degrees.
When running normal software or games, it doesn't go above 30 degrees. My system is watercooled and the ambient temperature during Prime95 was 23 degrees.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's best to use some silicon adhesive (a tiny amount) between the IHS and PCB. The clearances are such that there have been several cracked dies after delidding from the socket pressure when the IHS and PCB are cleaned and mounted "bareback".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Several? I wanna see some proof, that is just a load of crap. Delidded 3 CPUs so far and zero problems without any useless adhesive there to make contact worse between IHS and CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yes, several, although all I've seen that have cracked dies have been LN2 users.


Cracked dies = overzealous torquing. LN2 pots and the long through bolts are going to lend themselves to that.

If you can demonstrate the patience to de-lid without nuking your die, or going full raptor spaz on the PCB...you can just as easily be cautious in tightening down your block/BAACSOC (big ass air cooling solution of choice).

That said, sealing the IHS to the PCB does make breaking down the cooling loop/CPU socket process less risky...if nominally so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankie_Ballz*
> 
> OK, I have been out of the game for a long... long time. My last PC was a core 2 machine in 2006 or 7, and I am finally getting back into it. I have 6600k and a gigbabyte g170x. Right now I am just using the OC software provided but plan on switching the oc to the bios. Quick question I seem to be experiencing a lot of vdroop if I set the vcore to 1.35v I get a reported 1.236v is this normal? LLC is on.


On my Z170 Pro (asus) I see about .016 -.035 depending on the voltage. To get the voltage leveled...I "have" to run LLC @ 7...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Delidded my 6700K, used CLU under the IHS and Kryonaut on top.
> A considerable drop in temperatures. Ran Prime95 v28.7 and performed an 8K test which generates the most heat and at stock clocks of 4.2 ghz, the maximum temp is 39 degrees.
> When running normal software or games, it doesn't go above 30 degrees. My system is watercooled and the ambient temperature during Prime95 was 23 degrees.


Stole. My. Bike. stolemybike.

Going the same exact route...stoked to see your results!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> Cracked dies = overzealous torquing. LN2 pots and the long through bolts are going to lend themselves to that.
> 
> If you can demonstrate the patience to de-lid without nuking your die, or going full raptor spaz on the PCB...you can just as easily be cautious in tightening down your block/BAACSOC (big ass air cooling solution of choice).
> 
> *That said, sealing the IHS to the PCB does make breaking down the cooling loop/CPU socket process less risky...if nominally so.*
> On my Z170 Pro (asus) I see about .016 -.035 depending on the voltage. To get the voltage leveled...I "have" to run LLC @ 7...
> Stole. My. Bike. stolemybike.
> 
> Going the same exact route...stoked to see your results!


Shouldn't need to remove the cpu from the socket to break down any loop, but yes, removing the cpu w/o sealant can require another round with CLU or CLP. BTW - I've only ever use a hammer and vise to delid.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Shouldn't need to remove the cpu from the socket to break down any loop, but yes, removing the cpu w/o sealant can require another round with CLU or CLP. BTW - I've only ever use a hammer and vise to delid.


Anytime I clean the IHS (when breaking down to remove, check or mod any part of the cooling solution...I tinker...too much) I pull the CPU from the socket.


----------



## Arctucas

I re-sealed, or, I would prefer the term, 'tacked the corners', to make installing and removing the CPU from the socket easier, as well as so that the IHS-TIM-die contact bond line would not be disturbed while doing so.

With the amount of pressure the RockIt 88 re-lid jig allows one to apply while re-sealing, I am confident there is literally micrometers of sealant between the IHS and the substrate, and that most of the already miniscule amount of sealant that I used squeezed out, up, and around the edges of the IHS.

However, others may find that different methods may work better for their particular wants/needs.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I re-sealed, or, I would prefer the term, 'tacked the corners', to make installing and removing the CPU from the socket easier, as well as so that the IHS-TIM-die contact bond line would not be disturbed while doing so.
> 
> With the amount of pressure the RockIt 88 re-lid jig allows one to apply while re-sealing, I am confident there is literally micrometers of sealant between the IHS and the substrate, and that most of the already miniscule amount of sealant that I used squeezed out, up, and around the edges of the IHS.
> 
> However, others may find that different methods may work better for their particular wants/needs.


"Tacked the Corners" is like "Pegging the Ram"...

I am all in...

I propose going forward that "Tacking the Corners" is a thing. Maybe even its own Octothorp...

I may even "Tack my Corners" after all ...

$^%&ing LOVE IT.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I re-sealed, or, I would prefer the term, 'tacked the corners', to make installing and removing the CPU from the socket easier, as well as so that the IHS-TIM-die contact bond line would not be disturbed while doing so.
> 
> With the amount of pressure the RockIt 88 re-lid jig allows one to apply while re-sealing, I am confident there is literally micrometers of sealant between the IHS and the substrate, and that most of the already miniscule amount of sealant that I used squeezed out, up, and around the edges of the IHS.
> 
> However, others may find that different methods may work better for their particular wants/needs.


Quote:


> With the amount of pressure the RockIt 88 re-lid jig allows one to apply while re-sealing, I am confident there is literally micrometers of sealant between the IHS and the substrate, and that most of the already miniscule amount of sealant that I used squeezed out, up, and around the edges of the IHS.


During the reseal, the top inside of the IHS is forced against the top flat of the die while the sealant is curing. The only thing separating the two is CLU. Any unnecessary sealant in the gap between the IHS and substrate is forced out of the gap while the sealant is still in its liquid state. It is therefore impossible for the sealant to alter the contact between die and IHS provided the IHS was not making contact with the substrate before resealing. In other words a gap has to exist between substrate and IHS before the reseal and if that gap is too small then there will be a weak seal.

Brilliant design by Intel, unfortunately, all they do with it is meet their desired spec at some desired cost point with ease. Realizing its full potential is left to us when we reseal. Here is the gap between IHS and substrate I'm referring to;


----------



## Benjiw

If you're using enough CLU when delidding then your IHS will stick to the CPU without needing to put the pc on its side or glue it back on. My naked mounted i5 4670k would stick firmly to the underside of the CPU block, my IHS on the i7 6700k stays stuck until I twist it off.

I also don't have a cracked die, and if I were to naked mount the i7 I would use a brace on the CPU or as some call it a shim to stop the PCB flexing. There is no need to glue back on the PCB unless you're sending it back to intel, a shop or selling it on to another user. End of story.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you're using enough CLU when delidding then your IHS will stick to the CPU without needing to put the pc on its side or glue it back on. My naked mounted i5 4670k would stick firmly to the underside of the CPU block, my IHS on the i7 6700k stays stuck until I twist it off.
> 
> I also don't have a cracked die, and if I were to naked mount the i7 I would use a brace on the CPU or as some call it a shim to stop the PCB flexing. There is no need to glue back on the PCB unless you're sending it back to intel, a shop or selling it on to another user. End of story.


No need, perhaps, but maybe some just want to?


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> No need, perhaps, but maybe some just want to?


This whole forum is based on WANT over NEED...

I don't NEED an extra .125ghz of speed...but sure as hell want to eek it out.


----------



## tknight

Can vouch that CLU under IHS/Kryonaut on top combination, works extremely well on delidded 6700K. Overclocked cpu to 5.1ghz on both core and cache at 1.55 volts. Ran Prime95 v 28.7 using the 1344K test for cpu stability and maximum peak temperature was 79 degrees, with temperatures hovering around 64-66 degrees, while test was running. My system is watercooled and the ambient temperature was 22 degrees.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - only 3?
> 
> 
> most cracked die events are indeed LN2 users, but an overtightened waterblock will do the same.. have you seen any warped PCBs from over tightening? That's why they crack


So their own fault then, nothing else. Nothing to do with glue or not. People dont realize you dont need tools to tighten the CPU block it seems... Bunch of idiots.

All 3 delids were done with razor, screwed up first one cause I was overeager, rest have been piss easy. Dont need fancy tools to do it. The one I broke was replaced by warranty aswell, just resealed it with RTV silicone and left it on CPU socket over night. Sent it next day saying it didnt work out of the box.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> So their own fault then, nothing else. Nothing to do with glue or not. People dont realize you dont need tools to tighten the CPU block it seems... Bunch of idiots.
> 
> All 3 delids were done with razor, screwed up first one cause I was overeager, rest have been piss easy. Dont need fancy tools to do it. The one I broke was replaced by warranty aswell, just resealed it with RTV silicone and left it on CPU socket over night. Sent it next day saying it didnt work out of the box.


No it's actually the cold that is cracking the die with LN2, nothing to do with tightening things down wrong etc.


----------



## Quadrider10

Yea first one I did I chipped the PCB, but I was also using the wrong razor. Even so, I've been skeptical on doing it again and don't have access to a vise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> So their own fault then, nothing else. Nothing to do with glue or not. People dont realize you dont need tools to tighten the CPU block it seems... Bunch of idiots.
> 
> All 3 delids were done with razor, screwed up first one cause I was overeager, rest have been piss easy. Dont need fancy tools to do it. The one I broke was replaced by warranty aswell, just resealed it with RTV silicone and left it on CPU socket over night. Sent it next day saying it didnt work out of the box.


I've done many cpus with a hammer and vise. It's called a shop-drift. Works great and takes all of 20 seconds.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Can vouch that CLU under IHS/Kryonaut on top combination, works extremely well on delidded 6700K. Overclocked cpu to 5.1ghz on both core and cache at 1.55 volts. Ran Prime95 v 28.7 using the 1344K test for cpu stability and maximum peak temperature was 79 degrees, with temperatures hovering around 64-66 degrees, while test was running. My system is watercooled and the ambient temperature was 22 degrees.


1.55V core voltage seems awefully high even on water. How many of you guys run your core voltage at 1.5V or above? How safe is that to do? Mine takes 1.45V to be stable at 4.9Ghz which I consider quite high but with c states enabled doesnt bother me too much. Havent tried to push for 5Ghz as I dont want to kill it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1.55V core voltage seems awefully high even on water. How many of you guys run your core voltage at 1.5V or above? How safe is that to do? Mine takes 1.45V to be stable at 4.9Ghz which I consider quite high but with c states enabled doesnt bother me too much. Havent tried to push for 5Ghz as I dont want to kill it.


1.55V is well over what I would consider "safe" for 24/7 use. Remember, C-states power savings when using a fixed/manual voltage is a per-core thing and any awake cores will run at the voltage override set in bios. If you want the voltage on all cores to drop without parking any cores, use adaptive (dynamic) voltage. 1,45V is fine for 24/7. once you cross the 1.5V threshold _and_ do high current operations like p95, all bets are off.








needless to say - the skylake arch is really strong.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.55V is well over what I would consider "safe" for 24/7 use. Remember, C-states power savings when using a fixed/manual voltage is a per-core thing and any awake cores will run at the voltage override set in bios. If you want the voltage on all cores to drop without parking any cores, use adaptive (dynamic) voltage. 1,45V is fine for 24/7. once you cross the 1.5V threshold _and_ do high current operations like p95, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say - the skylake arch is really strong.


Yeah took me awhile to get my head around the higher skylake voltages. I came from a devils canyon 4790k that only needed 1.285V to be stable at 5Ghz but upgraded to skylake not so much for the cpu itself but more so for the significant upgrades Z170 has to offer over Z97. Has anyone killed a skylake cpu with too much voltage? Seems quite a few members are running 1.5V or above as a core voltage, I know intel specs are quite conservative but they specify 1.52V as a maximum core voltage. Has anyone got a genuine 5Ghz 6700k that runs 24/7? If so at what voltage?


----------



## Koniakki

Wow! I see a lot of you guys running some nice voltages!

I feel like a ***** for trying to stay below [email protected](1.38v with vboost sometimes)!! lol

Jpm whats your thoughts about 1.40-1.42v(Adaptive) for 24/7(D5/480mm/Nexxxos Sp3)?


----------



## MillerLite1314

I must say I think my name 6700k is a dud.I paired it with an h100iv2 and sabertooth z170 mark 1, getting over 70 degrees in realbench on stock. I've reseated the cooler about five times now using the same amount and method with gelid gc extreme.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Wow! I see a lot of you guys running some nice voltages!
> 
> I feel like a ***** for trying to stay below [email protected](1.38v with vboost sometimes)!! lol
> 
> *Jpm whats your thoughts about 1.40-1.42v(Adaptive) for 24/7*(D5/480mm/Nexxxos Sp3)?


no concern at all IMO as long as you allow for a healthy level of vdroop for those few high current under high loads situations.


----------



## Poser

What kind of temps under sustained load (non p95...more real world) @ 1.45v+

1.36 and I start seeing temps in the low 80s under realbench (waiting on CLU kryo combo for the h100iv2...currently as5/as5).


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1.55V core voltage seems awefully high even on water. How many of you guys run your core voltage at 1.5V or above? How safe is that to do? Mine takes 1.45V to be stable at 4.9Ghz which I consider quite high but with c states enabled doesnt bother me too much. Havent tried to push for 5Ghz as I dont want to kill it.


I ran my 3570K at 1.58V for like a year before I noticed, then tuned the overclock down a bit and ran it at 1.52V-1.54V and it started showing degradation in about 3 years give or take.

Running my current 6600K at only 1.47V @ 4.7GHz, worst CPU ever... Takes like 1.5V+ to get anywhere near 4.8GHz even :l


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no concern at all IMO as long as you allow for a healthy level of vdroop for those few high current under high loads situations.


+1 Thank you Jpm!

Fun fact. Yesterday for the first time while doing some quick benching for HWBot Realbench(28th place), I tried up to [email protected]/47cache but it was a no go.

I haven't messed extensively with it tho to see if I can stabilize it. Maybe later on when it's a bit colder.

Also I'm not sure if my [email protected] with 4x8 sticks is limiting my OC in some way.

Maybe I should try lower and tighter.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A very kind folder bought a 6700K, Z170 Hero and 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3000mhz CL15 for me, in return for my old 4790K system since I've been dealing with some heat issues. So he was kind enough to just let me switch, I just payed a small fee in the middle (60 USD). Anyhow...

I'll recieve it next week. Any particular things to watch out for when OCing Skylake? Got a pretty OK loop for my HW going. 1x 1080 and 1x 6700K. Got XTX360 p/p and XT240 in push, paired with a D5 pump.









What is the normal OC these days? Has the chips improved since launch? Like the earlier 5960X was POS compared to the lastest one.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> A very kind folder bought a 6700K, Z170 Hero and 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3000mhz CL15 for me, in return for my old 4790K system since I've been dealing with some heat issues. So he was kind enough to just let me switch, I just payed a small fee in the middle (60 USD). Anyhow...
> 
> I'll recieve it next week. Any particular things to watch out for when OCing Skylake? Got a pretty OK loop for my HW going. 1x 1080 and 1x 6700K. Got XTX360 p/p and XT240 in push, paired with a D5 pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the normal OC these days? Has the chips improved since launch? Like the earlier 5960X was POS compared to the lastest one.


Inlel held process improvements back this time and are going to call it "Kaby Lake."


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> +1 Thank you Jpm!
> 
> Fun fact. Yesterday for the first time while doing some quick benching for HWBot Realbench(28th place), I tried up to [email protected]/47cache but it was a no go.
> 
> I haven't messed extensively with it tho to see if I can stabilize it. Maybe later on when it's a bit colder.
> 
> Also I'm not sure if my [email protected] with 4x8 sticks is limiting my OC in some way.
> 
> Maybe I should try lower and tighter.


Pumping 4 sticks in dual channel definitely puts some mustard on the mem-controller.

Lower and tighter may even bench better...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Inlel held process improvements back this time and are going to call it "Kaby Lake."


Sad...but true.

My parents said the same about me and my younger brother.

Also Sad...but true.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> What kind of temps under sustained load (non p95...more real world) @ 1.45v+
> 
> 1.36 and I start seeing temps in the low 80s under realbench (waiting on CLU kryo combo for the h100iv2...currently as5/as5).


low 80s in RB is not too shabby if using AS5. After clu/Grizzly temps may be as much as 20C lower.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> +1 Thank you Jpm!
> Fun fact. Yesterday for the first time while doing some quick benching for HWBot Realbench(28th place), I tried up to [email protected]/47cache but it was a no go.
> I haven't messed extensively with it tho to see if I can stabilize it. Maybe later on when it's a bit colder.
> Also I'm not sure if my [email protected] with 4x8 sticks is limiting my OC in some way.
> Maybe I should try lower and tighter.


yeah - RB responds well to ram latency/timings (the image processing module). For short periods of benchmarking, you can certainly run higher vcore as long as you can keep the core and package temp at or below 80C (my preference... some folks will run up until prochot is tripped).
some tips for RB: 1) set screen res to 800x600 for the run; 2) set rb to "realtime" priority; 3) kill explorer.exe for the run (and just restart it after you finish benching: task manager, new task> explorer.exe). Keep at it and good luck!









edit: btw - with the Maximus boards (T-topology) filling all slots helps with performance. And depending on which ICs are on the that ram kit, you may be able to tighten things up quite a bit:
http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3939_xtreme_addicts_ultimate_tweaking_guide_for_b_die_memory_on_asus_maximus_viii_boards
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3851/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
the most key aspect from Alex (actually websmile I think) _" The culprit to blame are TRDWR_sg TRDWR_dg and TRDWR_dr + TRDWR_dd . When going higher than 3600 these need to be set on same level as CAS value otherwise board will give you a nice 55 POST CODE to look at. This is not true for Impact because Impact cand handle lower values and higher speeds so it will have no problem booting 4133 on AUTO"_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> A very kind folder bought a 6700K, Z170 Hero and 2x8GB Corsair Vengance 3000mhz CL15 for me, in return for my old 4790K system since I've been dealing with some heat issues. So he was kind enough to just let me switch, I just payed a small fee in the middle (60 USD). Anyhow...
> 
> I'll recieve it next week. Any particular things to watch out for when OCing Skylake? Got a pretty OK loop for my HW going. 1x 1080 and 1x 6700K. Got XTX360 p/p and XT240 in push, paired with a D5 pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the normal OC these days? Has the chips improved since launch? *Like the earlier 5960X was POS compared to the lastest one*.


lol - some early ones were fine, yes some were dogs. That's just normal.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I just felt like the early ones was nowhere as good in avg compared to the latest ones.

Is the 1.3V limit the same on Skylake, or is 1.4V the new "1.3V"?

Is there other voltages or settings that are different from your normal HW and HW-E system?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.55V is well over what I would consider "safe" for 24/7 use. Remember, C-states power savings when using a fixed/manual voltage is a per-core thing and any awake cores will run at the voltage override set in bios. If you want the voltage on all cores to drop without parking any cores, use adaptive (dynamic) voltage. 1,45V is fine for 24/7. once you cross the 1.5V threshold _and_ do high current operations like p95, all bets are off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needless to say - the skylake arch is really strong.


I wouldn't run 1.55 volts for a daily 24/7 setup. I only overclocked it to 5.1ghz, to see if it would do it and if it was stable, which it was. I have also been able to overclock it further, to 5.3ghz both core and cache at 1.6 volts and it booted into WIndows successfully, and I just tried loading Word and browsing the net and it was fine. Max temps while doing that got to 60 degrees, so I didn't try run any stress testing software as I did not want to push it. I have seen others push their 6700K for overclocking and benching records to over 1.62-1.65 volts, with watercooling and also successfully complete demanding benchmarks such as XTU Benchmark, which puts a lot of load on your CPU and does get it hot. So the Skylake architecture is very strong and can handle more than just 1.45 volts, when combined with very good cooling.

I would only run 5.1ghz for benching purposes, to try get a good score in a benchmark and it would only be short bursts of use under load. Based on my temperatures under Prime95 at 5.1ghz, which is only between 60-79 degrees, in theory there is no reason why I couldn't run that speed on a daily basis, as it is well within temperature range for a 6700k. Normal software and games would never even go that high in temperature, but the only unknown is whether that voltage is actually causing any degredation or not.

Still with how fast the 6700K is at even stock clocks, there is no need to run at 5.1ghz 24/7. I usually run at 4.8ghz on both core and cache at 1.32 volts as my daily 24/7 and all software and games run fine.
I have run it for a while at 5ghz at 1.42 volts, which was fine for games and normal software such as Word, IE etc, but I did need 1.44 volts for it to pass Realbench Stress and Prime95 1344K. Temps during those tests at 1.44 volts got to a maximum of 57-58 degrees, and running normal software at 5ghz, max temps didn't go over 50 degrees,


----------



## Benjiw

I run 1.568v daily for 4.8ghz... I ran 1.6v for 4.7ghz on my 4670k. Both chips are still strong, the 4670k hasn't lost stability in 2 years. *shrugs*


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I run 1.568v daily for 4.8ghz... I ran 1.6v for 4.7ghz on my 4670k. Both chips are still strong, the 4670k hasn't lost stability in 2 years. *shrugs*


Finally someone else who has balls to do this. I need to get a real motherboard and do it too, this 150e crap doesnt cut it for for those voltages, the VRM is so bad and gets hotter than I would like, it was so nice and cool on my Z77 OC Formula.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Finally someone else who has balls to do this. I need to get a real motherboard and do it too, this 150e crap doesnt cut it for for those voltages, the VRM is so bad and gets hotter than I would like, it was so nice and cool on my Z77 OC Formula.


I have the Sabertooth for both my skylake and AMD 8350, amazing boards and I always recommend them for people who want to push hard. Asus boards have always been great for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I run 1.568v daily for 4.8ghz... I ran 1.6v for 4.7ghz on my 4670k. Both chips are still strong, the 4670k hasn't lost stability in 2 years. *shrugs*


yep - I have CPUs running in that range... but I NEVER advise others to since most here will cry at a cooked cpu.
Frankly, it's very hard to take your post seriously - no evidence, no before and after benchmarks... . *laughs*


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yep - I have CPUs running in that range... but I NEVER advise others to since most here will cry at a cooked cpu.
> Frankly, it's very hard to take your post seriously - no evidence, no before and after benchmarks... . *laughs*


Thank god for a proper custom loop, never hits 70C at 1.55V, closer to like 66-68C max in Prime so like way less everywhere else.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Could someone point me in the direction of some resources on hardware, specifically how the ram, motherboard, and cpu function together as a whole as well as technical explanations of the various bios settings? I've always worked off of a guide and after upgrading to asus z170 from asrock z77, I'm having a spot of trouble.


----------



## topet2k12001

*Hi Friends,*

*Here is my submission using the "Adaptive Voltage Mode" of overclocking using ROG Real Bench.*

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 46*
*Core Frequency: 4.6GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Adaptive VCore of 1.320v*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.283v as per HWiNFO; minimum of 1.264v (240 counts); max of 1.312v (6 counts).*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *ROG Real Bench, 4-hour Test, up to 4GB RAM*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*

*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*

*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO 0.905v and VCCSA 1.05v (I manually set them to the stock Intel values; setting them on AUTO applies relatively high voltages)*
*Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *LLC 3 (I find this to be the sweet spot, i.e. least possible "vdroop" without causing "vboost". Starting at LLC 4, I have observed that "vboost" is being applied)*
*Misc Comments:*

*Enabled* *Hyper-threading and C-states.*
*Compared to my previous submissions, I manually set VCCIO and VCCSA to "Intel recommended values" of 0.905v and 1.050v, respectively. I eventually realized that by setting them to AUTO, the motherboard seems to apply higher voltages.*
*RAM Timings have been manually entered in BIOS as opposed to leaving them on AUTO. I acquired the RAM Timings/values via AIDA64 software, copied those values, and typed them in BIOS. No XMP profile used.*
*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM uses 1.2v; no changes were made.*
*For this motherboard: if you are looking for the LLC Level with the least vdroop without causing vboost at the same time, LLC Level 3 seems to be the sweet spot. I tried as well in 4.5GHz and this observation seems to be consistent. NOTE: it is a different story, however, with a clock of 4.7GHz or higher. In such a case, I have observed no vboost even at LLC Level 5 for this motherboard.*
*I ran the stress test in "Power Saving" profile (in Windows Power Options). I did read in some guides over the Internet that it should have been set to "Balanced" profile to avoid instability during stress testing, though. Perhaps I could have passed this test with a lower Vcore (probably 1 notch down) had I set it to "Balanced".*
*Screenshot of desktop while running ROG Real Bench. I took it within the last 3 minutes of the test or else I wouldn't be able to take the screenshot while on full load when the test is finished. In any case, I recorded a video of the final minute of the test (in case proof is needed that I completed it).*



*BIOS Vcore of 1.320v, LLC Level 3. This produces a ROG Real Bench stress test VCore of 1.280v (for about 73% of the time) and 1.296v (for about 22% of the time).*



*For about 55% of the time, temperatures (Core Max) were within 66 to 70 degrees Celsius, followed by temperatures (Core Max) of within 61 to 65 degrees Celsius for about 36% of the time. Recorded temperatures (Core Max) of 71 degrees and above occurred for only 2% of the time.*



*Trend showing the fluctuation of "Core Max" and Vcore during ROG Real Bench 4-hour stress test.*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yep - I have CPUs running in that range... but I NEVER advise others to since most here will cry at a cooked cpu.
> Frankly, it's very hard to take your post seriously - no evidence, no before and after benchmarks... . *laughs*











This image below was to show that you can infact use too little CLU.





Before delid of my 4670k at 1.3v.



*giggles*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image below was to show that you can infact use too little CLU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before delid of my 4670k at 1.3v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*


nice.. high leakage sample. lots of voltage for only 4.9.








Point is... generalizations are not based on a single sample. *But please do keep recommending that folks juice their CPUs to that level...*


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice.. high leakage sample. lots of voltage for only 4.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is... generalizations are not based on a single sample. *But please do keep recommending that folks juice their CPUs to that level...*


There are plenty of examples already how it doesn't do any harm in any short time.


----------



## TomcatV

Kaby Lake looks to be one of Intels worst tick/tocks? ever ...
More I get to know my Skylake ... the more I like









Toms Hardware 7700K review *HERE* ... probably got a sub-par chip










My 1st quick n dirty run clock for clock ...


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Kaby Lake looks to be one of Intels worst tick/tocks? ever ...
> More I get to know my Skylake ... the more I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toms Hardware 7700K review *HERE* ... probably got a sub-par chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st quick n dirty run clock for clock ...


Wow...below-20's of temperature...it's kind of cold where you live! Where are you located? I live in a country with generally tropical climate (Philippines) and my lowest temperature readings in HWiNFO are somewhere between 28 to 30 degrees Celsius (and we generally consider a 22-25 degree weather as "cold" already, lol...).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> There are plenty of examples already how it doesn't do any harm in any short time.










Do you really think I do not know that? Do your research. The discussion was about 24/7 not "short time". Geeze guys, I guess it's that snap-chat brain thing. Anyway, it's a shame what this thread has become. Nonsense. *mic drop*.
water cooled: http://hwbot.org/submission/3312909_jpmboy_realbench_hwbot_version_core_i7_6700k_166246_points
http://hwbot.org/submission/3159149_jpmboy_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1742_marks


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's best to use some silicon adhesive (a tiny amount) between the IHS and PCB. The clearances are such that there have been several cracked dies after delidding from the socket pressure when the IHS and PCB are cleaned and mounted "bareback".


There's a difference between bareback and reusing ihs

Some use adhesive and some hold the ihs in place while locking the latch


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think I do not know that? Do your research. The discussion was about 24/7 not "short time". Geeze guys, I guess it's that snap-chat brain thing. Anyway, it's a shame what this thread has become. Nonsense. *mic drop*.
> water cooled: http://hwbot.org/submission/3312909_jpmboy_realbench_hwbot_version_core_i7_6700k_166246_points
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3159149_jpmboy_xtu_core_i7_6700k_1742_marks


People are talking about running 1.5V+ 24/7 so what are you on about? I had my 3570K for 3 years at those voltages, the another dude here has had his for several years aswell? How is that a short time? Learn to read...
Well technically it isn't there constantly cause of powersaving etc but it's there. No one is stupid enough to run constant voltage anyway.


----------



## MattBaneLM

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> People are talking about running 1.5V+ 24/7 so what are you on about? I had my 3570K for 3 years at those voltages, the another dude here has had his for several years aswell? How is that a short time? Learn to read...
> Well technically it isn't there constantly cause of powersaving etc but it's there. No one is stupid enough to run constant voltage anyway.


Hahaha i am


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yeah took me awhile to get my head around the higher skylake voltages. I came from a devils canyon 4790k that only needed 1.285V to be stable at 5Ghz but upgraded to skylake not so much for the cpu itself but more so for the significant upgrades Z170 has to offer over Z97. Has anyone killed a skylake cpu with too much voltage? Seems quite a few members are running 1.5V or above as a core voltage, I know intel specs are quite conservative but they specify 1.52V as a maximum core voltage. Has anyone got a genuine 5Ghz 6700k that runs 24/7? If so at what voltage?


Ur crazy if u swapped a 5ghz 4790k for skylake. That's like the upper 1%. With some decent 2666mhz ddr3 that would smash most skylake setups.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I
> Hahaha i am


Yup I run constant voltage cuz I don't care lol. My rig is only on when I'm gaming n I'm only running 1.3v. No reason for power saving junk.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ur crazy if u swapped a 5ghz 4790k for skylake. That's like the upper 1%. With some decent 2666mhz ddr3 that would smash most skylake setups.


He just said:
Quote:


> but upgraded to skylake not so much for the cpu itself but more so for the significant upgrades Z170 has to offer over Z97.


5Ghz is pretty rare from what I've seen on Skylake.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> He just said:
> 5Ghz is pretty rare from what I've seen on Skylake.


It's like impossible on skylake lol. Especially at a voltage like he had. N there's not many significant upgrades other then ddr4. Which isn't significant compared to high speed ddr3. As long as u have a decent z97 mobo.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice.. high leakage sample. lots of voltage for only 4.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is... generalizations are not based on a single sample. *But please do keep recommending that folks juice their CPUs to that level...*


Don't tell people they're limited to 1.45v then going from the same stance as you're preaching from with lack of evidence and pictures.

giggle giggle giggle.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> It's like impossible on skylake lol. Especially at a voltage like he had. N there's not many significant upgrades other then ddr4. Which isn't significant compared to high speed ddr3. As long as u have a decent z97 mobo.


As I stated mainly for the overall platform Z170 has to offer fact is I replaced the 5Ghz devils canyon with a 4.9Ghz Skylake (top 3%) which is faster than the 4790K even though it is clocked slightly lower (Cinebench R11.5 for 4790K was 10.68 @5Ghz 6700K @4.9Ghz 11.88 on same bench mark). Another fact my custom loop keeps the temps of my 6700K well in check (30 loops of IBT highest temp core was 71 degrees C) so heat for me is no issue. Proper implementation of M.2, DDR4,DMI 3.0 etc much much better overall than Z97 in my opinion


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> As I stated mainly for the overall platform Z170 has to offer fact is I replaced the 5Ghz devils canyon with a 4.9Ghz Skylake (top 3%) which is faster than the 4790K even though it is clocked slightly lower (Cinebench R11.5 for 4790K was 10.68 @5Ghz 6700K @4.9Ghz 11.88 on same bench mark). Another fact my custom loop keeps the temps of my 6700K well in check (30 loops of IBT highest temp core was 71 degrees C) so heat for me is no issue. Proper implementation of M.2, DDR4,DMI 3.0 etc much much better overall than Z97 in my opinion


Ya did u buy a binned chip or something. N ya skylake runs pretty cool. That being said I get about those Temps on air at 1.3v 4.5ghz. Ur probably way over that lol. Nice rig BTW.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Ya did u buy a binned chip or something. N ya skylake runs pretty cool. That being said I get about those Temps on air at 1.3v 4.5ghz. Ur probably way over that lol. Nice rig BTW.


Thanks both chips came from Silicon Lottery the 4790K scaled really well to 5Ghz but took 1.425V to get 5.1Ghz which is a big jump from 1.285V
http://hwbot.org/submission/3351304_


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Kaby Lake looks to be one of Intels worst tick/tocks? ever ...
> 
> More I get to know my Skylake ... the more I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toms Hardware 7700K review *HERE* ... probably got a sub-par chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st quick n dirty run clock for clock ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...below-20's of temperature...it's kind of cold where you live! Where are you located? I live in a country with generally tropical climate (Philippines) and my lowest temperature readings in HWiNFO are somewhere between 28 to 30 degrees Celsius (and we generally consider a 22-25 degree weather as "cold" already, lol...).
Click to expand...

LoL ... Yea most people think of Nevada as Las Vegas (sweltering desert) but most of NV is High Desert, Reno is 4500ft asl and yesterday the low was 20F/-7c and the high was 40F/4.5c ... Easy to cool the puter room to "chiller" levels in the winter, but the single digits are from computer startup when all the steel is cold, the room ambient during yesterdays tests were 50F-60F/10-15c ... it's fun to "poor-man chiller" bench in the winter here









On another note, Your "Chart" qualified presentations are some of the best I've seen (luv pie charts) ... and therefore you get a cookie ... +R


----------



## jaki

Built my first computer for almost 15 years.
6700K on a Asus Maximus VIII Ranger.
I got 1.390V with LLC5 stable in h264 test. I have an Alpenföhn Olymp, very similar to the Noctua NH-D15.
Tried Cinebench and one core hits 85°C. I have 5 additional fans in my machine and everything runs smoothly.
Do you think, just for testing, I could go higher with Vcore to try to achieve 4,8 ghz? Also there are so many settings regarding VRMs in the BIOS. I'm really confused.

cheers!

edit: Batch for my CPU: X623C611


----------



## zeeee4

Guys if I could realistically get 4.8 with 1.45v with my 6600k would that really harm my CPU? From my knowledge which is semi extensive all that really matters is the Temps as long as your Temps are good there should absolutely be no worry voltage doesn't kill components but Temps do. So for all the people saying too much voltage degrades the lifespan of cpus where are you getting this information? I MEAN THE REASON I THINK THIS IS due to ln cooling look at those guys they probably pump what like 4.5v into the CPU but the CPU is perfectly fine because it's cooled well... My CPU at 1.36v is running like 60c ish max so I mean I can run my CPU at 1.45v at like 70c would it really degrade the cpus lifespan? Can I get someone who has experience with high volt CPU who's had it like that 24/7 for years? I'm sure there's some who have

EDIT: SO i did a bunch of stress testing at 4.7ghz at 1.45v and im at 65C average on all the cores over a period of 10ish mins... thats with a stress test. Seems safe amirite?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> LoL ... Yea most people think of Nevada as Las Vegas (sweltering desert) but most of NV is High Desert, Reno is 4500ft asl and yesterday the low was 20F/-7c and the high was 40F/4.5c ... Easy to cool the puter room to "chiller" levels in the winter, but the single digits are from computer startup when all the steel is cold, the room ambient during yesterdays tests were 50F-60F/10-15c ... it's fun to "poor-man chiller" bench in the winter here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, Your "Chart" qualified presentations are some of the best I've seen (luv pie charts) ... and therefore you get a cookie ... +R


Eheheheh, thank you.  Still, sub-20 degrees Celsius is very, very cold from where I live. I work in a multi-national company here and I have a colleague who lives there too. I'll tell him about your rig. I'm trying to convince him to build a PC.

Thanks for appreciating the charts. My previous platform was Sandy Bridge (2700K - I skipped all the other releases) and I have been charting like that when I had my Sandy Bridge (I have some posts with charts in the Sandy Stable Club).

Please allow me to explain why I have been doing the charting (*warning, long post*):

*My background:* I'm an "Accountant by education", but a "Statistician by profession" (statistics...you know, Six Sigma and all that geek stuff) so I love tracking/measuring stuff. Good thing, HWiNFO logs information well. I've been using this since the Sandy Bridge Stable Club days, at a time when HWiNFO was not yet the "de facto" standard here in OCN for submitting overclocked results.

In my line of work, we tend to veer away from using plain/simple average as the "be-all, end-all" measure of performance. When collected and used incorrectly, data will get "skewed" to a certain direction if one were to apply simple average for all kinds of data grouping (a.k.a. "stratification"). In other words, there is such a thing as a "right" and "wrong" way of using Average (a.k.a. "mean" in statistics).

For example, and no offense to all the experts here including the OP (I would consider myself a newbie in this forum). If this is how it's being customarily done here in OCN I have nothing against it. I am just illustrating to rationalize the way I am charting my results.

Quote:


> *Example 1:*
> 
> 
> I found this table in the spreadsheet from the first post (when you download it):
> 
> 
> The given: there are 110 submissions in the spreadsheet, all coming from different overclock levels (from 4.5 GHz to 5 GHz)
> If you do a simple average, then you would indeed come up with the numbers in the table above. So let's pretend I'm new to overclocking: the table above would read to me as "Looks like I need to set my VCore to 1.38v because that's what 110 people who have tried before it are setting".
> But we all know that the truth of the matter is, if we wanted to overclock to say, 4.5 GHz, we can live with 1.232v (for lower-stress like x264) or 1.246v (say, for ROG Real Bench). Or maybe a few notches higher (1.248v for x264, and 1.260v for ROG Real Bench).
> So my suggestion is: if we want to maintain using simple average, data must be "stratified" (grouped into similar buckets) in a case where the data is widely spread out (like the overclocking submissions). This is because the average VCore needed for a 4.5GHz overclock is a far cry from the same average VCore needed for a 4.7 GHz or 4.8 GHz, for example. Putting them all in one big group and doing a simple average "skews" the interpretation of the data. Instead, we should "group" the submissions before we "average" them.
> So as a result of how it's currently grouped, the table in the first post appears to convey that if you want to overclock, new readers might end up setting their VCore to the values that are showing up as the average...which is 1.38v - no matter what overclocked speed you are targeting. Another risk or way that new readers might interpret this is: "based on 110 submissions, the average OC is about 4.7 GHz with an average VCore of 1.38v, so I should probably set my BIOS close to those figures).


Quote:


> *Example 2:*
> 
> 
> Another rationale from my end, is: since VCore does not remain constant (it fluctuates no matter what kind of tweaking, fine-tuning, LLC levels, etc. we do), the "Average" value reported by monitoring software is just that: an average - a "simple average" to be specific (sum of the parts divided by the number, or count, of parts).
> *How this becomes not a good thing is this:* the stress-test x264 "down-clocks" your processor after each and every loop/cycle (if you are overclocking in Adaptive or Offset mode). So, whenever it finishes a loop/cycle (somewhere between 7 to 9 minutes based on my observation), the processor down-clocks to let's say, 800 MHz or 1,000 MHz, and the VCore will naturally go down as well (let's say 1.152v). So taking those instances of down-clocking into the total data collected, the resulting "Average VCore" will of course "skew" to the lower levels when it gets reported by HWiNFO.
> So, I suddenly thought of using other means of properly measuring performance, something that more properly represents the result: *"distribution" of data* (think "Histograms" a.k.a. "Bell Curve").
> Instead of presenting the data as a Histogram, I just used a Pie Chart as it is more easily understandable by most. Especially because, we just wanted to find out "what % of the time did my processor stay at VCore x.xxx?"
> This helps to "eliminate" or "disregard" the outliers (anomalous) or "blips" in the VCore fluctations or temperatures or Wattages, etc. (formally speaking, a Histogram does a better job at showing outliers). When you look at the HWiNFO logs after a recorded stress-test session, you will sometimes notice that your "peak temperature" or "highest VCore" or "lowest VCore" are just "blips".
> Therefore, due to the nature/behavior of voltage/temperature/current fluctuations, presenting the data in terms of distribution gives a clearer representation of how your processor performed during the stress-test. It helps the user reduce the "guesswork" or "misconceptions" out of overclocking (misconception being, for example, just because HWiNFO recorded 81 degress as your max temperature may doesn't necessarily mean that your processor registered 81 degrees for most of the time during the session - and you cannot ascertain this unless you look at data in terms of distribution or by reviewing the data line by line).


Sorry for the long explanation. Again, no offense meant, I don't mean to say that all the experts in this forum are wrong, or how things are being customarily measured/tracked here are wrong. Just a thought I'd like to put out there and my real reason for this long explanation is to rationalize why I am making those charts. 

P.S.: the "aesthetics" of those charts are default styles in Office 2016, so I really didn't put effort into that. That's just how Office 2016 generates charts.


----------



## dlewbell

topet2k12001,

I agree with your thoughts in example 1, but I feel like you're misunderstanding a few things in example 2.
- We are not reporting the average VCore shown in HWiNFO while testing. We are reporting a steady state VCore reported while under load. If average VCore was what was being reported, I would agree that it's not valuable.
- When considering temperatures during testing, peak temperature is as much as concern as typical load temperature. Either one getting out of hand can cause issues, so neither should be ignored. That said, if you ensure that even temporary temperature spikes don't exceed the threshold you've decided on, then typical load temperature can be considered a lesser concern.


----------



## Poser

Just following up:

Delidded, Lapped, CLU/Kryonaut didn't do much for idle (4.6 @ 1.34v ) but... in x264 it improved by ~8-10 degrees... and under extreme load (p95 28.5 small fft) it improved a serious 15 degrees.

Wow.


----------



## kongasdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *giggles*


Excuse me, can you tell me which software is on the left I had never seen. tks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kongasdf*
> 
> Excuse me, can you tell me which software is on the left I had never seen. tks.


In HWINFO64, right click on a reading> show graph


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> topet2k12001,
> 
> I agree with your thoughts in example 1, but I feel like you're misunderstanding a few things in example 2.
> - We are not reporting the average VCore shown in HWiNFO while testing. We are reporting a steady state VCore reported while under load. If average VCore was what was being reported, I would agree that it's not valuable.
> - When considering temperatures during testing, peak temperature is as much as concern as typical load temperature. Either one getting out of hand can cause issues, so neither should be ignored. That said, if you ensure that even temporary temperature spikes don't exceed the threshold you've decided on, then typical load temperature can be considered a lesser concern.


Hello dlewbell,

Thank you for having taken the time to read my long post. 

For Example #2 from my post: I am quoting a very important piece in your response.

Quote:


> We are reporting a steady state VCore reported while under load. If average VCore was what was being reported, I would agree that it's not valuable.


So in the first post of this thread, under the section, *"Charting Form to Submit Your Overclock to the Chart"*, the instructions said:

Quote:


> *Vcore:* This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing.


As an avid user of HWiNFO (I've been using it as my preferred tool due to its logging/data tracking capabilities), newer versions of the software now show/log/track the "Average": Average VCore, Average Clock, Average Everything.

The instruction it initially led me to believe that the figures in the "Average" column in HWiNFO is what I should be submitting (?) which confused me. But seeing the actual spreadsheet, it seems like people are submitting their data the way you described it (submit the steady-state VCore reported while under load) which is how I did it too, even way back in Sandy Bridge. The conflict in the instruction versus the data that I saw in the spreadsheet caused me to log the data and create some charts so that I could illustrate what my steady-state VCore under load really is...which isn't really a bad thing, so no issues there. In my 4.6 GHz submission, for example, I saw that for the most part (73% of the time) my VCore was logged at 1.280v, and that's what I submitted. 

But I feel that I needed to call it out (the instruction) as I was actually surprised when I saw the instruction (last platform I used was Sandy Bridge so I was out of the scene in between). 

Quote:


> When considering temperatures during testing, peak temperature is as much as concern as typical load temperature. Either one getting out of hand can cause issues, so neither should be ignored. That said, if you ensure that even temporary temperature spikes don't exceed the threshold you've decided on, then typical load temperature can be considered a lesser concern.


Thanks for the insight on this one. I guess the operative phrase/term here is "the threshold you've decided on".

EDIT: I deleted my comment, as I realized that temperatures are something that's very delicate, and erring on the side of caution is more important (as they say "better safe than sorry"). I agree with everything you said in this part of your post. It's a nice catch. 

Although, Example #2 was more of an illustration of my concern about "Average" rather than the temperatures. This is because of, citing specifically, how x264 scales the VCore down after every loop (or cycle) to "idle levels". The collected data/logs, if we go by "Average", would skew the final average VCore for submission to be a low VCore being submitted/reported due to those instances of "idle-level" VCore (as a result of how x264 behaves when stress-testing).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> In HWINFO64, right click on a reading> show graph


This or double click the reading you want a graph of. Then you can edit the area of monitoring, to save the graphs click the big X that is for save and close so when it's all set up everything will stay put.


----------



## ReDXfiRe

I was succesful to overclock at 4.6ghz with 1.38 volts on Vcore, have a Asrock z170 fatal1ty i7 professional; didnt change anything apart from those two values and have LLC on Lvl 2. Guess didn't win silicon lottery; tried 4.7 and 4.8 at LLC 1 and higher Vcore value (up to 1.425) and didn't get stable OC; lowered it to 4.6ghz and 1.38 on LLC2 setting on my mobo and run test for 5 hours and 15mins; was enough for me (my i5 4670k oc to 4.6ghz stress test was 2.5 hours and used it for 5 months w/o issues).

Stress Test was the x264 one from here; 16 thread, normal priority.

GL to your OC; guess my chip wasn't lucky enough; just below average (might had gotten a lil higher with BLCK OC but too much hassle).

BTW I had OC with XMP on my RAM (they are rated at 3200mhz).

BTW using a NH-D15 as cooler; temps were average 69-72 degrees.

GL and thanks!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Just want to ask about the Adaptive mod on this platform.. working or ??

i'm using 6700k and z170 Hero.. stable at 4.7ghz @1.34v



Using manual volt now at 1.30v from the bios with LLC 6... memory at 2666mhz CL15.. but waiting the new kit 3200C14


----------



## DeathAngel74

Adaptive mode is working for me after BIOS 2202. 1.35v, .+.20mV offset=1.37V.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> 
> 
> I was succesful to overclock at 4.6ghz with 1.38 volts on Vcore, have a Asrock z170 fatal1ty i7 professional; didnt change anything apart from those two values and have LLC on Lvl 2. Guess didn't win silicon lottery; tried 4.7 and 4.8 at LLC 1 and higher Vcore value (up to 1.425) and didn't get stable OC; lowered it to 4.6ghz and 1.38 on LLC2 setting on my mobo and run test for 5 hours and 15mins; was enough for me (my i5 4670k oc to 4.6ghz stress test was 2.5 hours and used it for 5 months w/o issues).
> 
> Stress Test was the x264 one from here; 16 thread, normal priority.
> 
> GL to your OC; guess my chip wasn't lucky enough; just below average (might had gotten a lil higher with BLCK OC but too much hassle).
> 
> BTW I had OC with XMP on my RAM (they are rated at 3200mhz).
> 
> BTW using a NH-D15 as cooler; temps were average 69-72 degrees.
> 
> GL and thanks!


Try a higher LLC... you may be crashing out due to Vdroop. When loaded, I found that my silicon drops volts like Chloe Kadashian does paternity suits.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just want to ask about the Adaptive mod on this platform.. working or ??
> 
> i'm using 6700k and z170 Hero.. stable at 4.7ghz @1.34v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using manual volt now at 1.30v from the bios with LLC 6... memory at 2666mhz CL15.. but waiting the new kit 3200C14
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Adaptive mode is working for me after BIOS 2202. 1.35v, .+.20mV offset=1.37V.
Click to expand...

Adaptive for me also works fine ...









4.7GHz @1.26v offset 1.27v (hyper-threading enabled)
4.8GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (hyper-threading enabled)
*4.9GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (passes all the basics but not yet fully stable/hyper-threading enabled)
*Probably going to need 1.4v or more to be fully stable.

@topet2k12001 ... I fully understand your points and if this thread's OP were still active I bet Darkwizzie would incorporate most of your points/explanations, only makes sense, keep up the good work









EDIT: @Poser ... I have a long standing rule when anyone gets a full chuckle out of me, I give 'em a cookie +R


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> Try a higher LLC... you may be crashing out due to Vdroop. When loaded, I found that my silicon drops volts like Chloe Kadashian does paternity suits.


I tried higher LLC, level 1 (for Asrock level 1 is highest; I think for MSI MB, 5 is highest; ASRock is viceversa); still couldn't get 4.7ghz stable at vcore 1.425 and with LLC 1 it went above 1.425. 4.6ghz is super stable at 1.38 in Vcore and LLC 2.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReDXfiRe*
> 
> I tried higher LLC, level 1 (for Asrock level 1 is highest; I think for MSI MB, 5 is highest; ASRock is viceversa); still couldn't get 4.7ghz stable at vcore 1.425 and with LLC 1 it went above 1.425. 4.6ghz is super stable at 1.38 in Vcore and LLC 2.


Gotcha...my Z170 Pro runs 1-7, 7 being the highest.

Using HWinfo...when fully loaded, is vCore pulling a legit 1.425? Do you have the cooling to take a run at 1.45? That is some serious juice, though...

Also, dump XMP for now... it draws voltage to the DIMM and jacks the IMC into higher duty.

Run RAM at stock clocks, voltage and timings (even loosen up if you must).

With XMP off I can get Stable 4.6 @ 1.34, turn on XMP and it poops itself.

(I run the just below XMP clock: 2987 @ 1.25v CL14)


----------



## ReDXfiRe

Yea; got NH D15; enough for temps; actual voltage at 1.425 were around 1.444ish almost 1.45ish with LLC1; LLC1 breaks voltage and goes way above the vcore (LLC2 seems to keep them stable near the vcore you put on mobo).

Didn't want to put vcore at 1.45; stayed at 1.425 vcore 4.7 llc1 ; it failed and didn't want to keep going so went down multi to 46 and that seemed stable. Sillcon Valley Lottery; sucks but oh well lol happens.


----------



## steelbom

The parts for my PC will be arriving soon... I intend to OC -- is there any software worth using or should it all ideally be done in UEFI?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The parts for my PC will be arriving soon... I intend to OC -- is there any software worth using or should it all ideally be done in UEFI?


Always best done through the UEFI!


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Adaptive for me also works fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7GHz @1.26v offset 1.27v
> 4.8GHz 1.32v offset 1.34v
> 4.9GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (not yet fully stable)
> 
> @topet2k12001 ... I fully understand your points and if this thread's OP were still active I bet Darkwizzie would incorporate most of your points/explanations, only makes sense, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Poser ... I have a long standing rule when anyone gets a full chuckle out of me, I give 'em a cookie +R


Hi TomcatV,

Thanks for the feedback. 

Question: the VCore figures you mentioned, how do you set them in BIOS? For example you said 1.26v, offset 1.27v. Does that mean (in Adaptive mode), you will key in something like 1.2599v in the first field/box and then 0.001v in the second field/box? Some of the guides I have read are saying to just leave them blank or on Auto; does that have an effect/impact?

I'm impressed with how low you could get your VCore...is that also a 6700K with Hyperthreading? Amazing.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Always best done through the UEFI!


I see I see. Does one usually back the UEFI up in case an error occurs and it won't boot? Or can you always get into the UEFI if the OC goes wrong?

UEFI for GPU OC'ing too or is that best done in software?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see I see. Does one usually back the UEFI up in case an error occurs and it won't boot? Or can you always get into the UEFI if the OC goes wrong?
> 
> UEFI for GPU OC'ing too or is that best done in software?


You can get into the UEFI if the OC goes wrong. if the OC was really unstable, the motherboard actually resets, otherwise just reset your CMOS.
Overclock GPU via software (MSI Afterburner)


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can get into the UEFI if the OC goes wrong. if the OC was really unstable, the motherboard actually resets, otherwise just reset your CMOS.
> Overclock GPU via software (MSI Afterburner)


Awesome, thanks for the info!

*EDIT*: Does anyone think it's worthwhile getting the Intel warranty thing? And does it matter if you get it online or should you try and get it from a local store?


----------



## ParanoidZoid

Hello,

Currently I am running:

*CPU*: Core i7 6700k @ 4.8GHz, 1.39v, LLC5, FCLK @ 1GHz
*RAM*: G.Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) @ 3000Mhz CL15 (Stock XMP Profile)
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VIII Impact
*GPU*: Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition
*SSD*: 1 x Samsung 850 Pro 512GB & 1 x Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
*PSU*: Corsair SF600

Now I have tested the overclock of the CPU under manual voltage for 8 hours in ROG Realbench (No Errors), 8 Hours of x264, 10 passes of IBT at Maximum Preset, and 4 hours of Battlefield 1 and Battlefield 4. It is rock solid stable at 4.8GHz & 1.39v at MANUAL voltage.

Things change when I use ADAPTIVE voltage. In HWiNFO64 and the Event Viewer at VCore 1.39v and Offset at +0.010v, I get a TON of soft error log spam (In event Viewer) relating to the CPU L2 Cache (Link to Log in XML format on Pastebin).

Things I have tried besides lowering the overclock:
Disabling XMP
Disabling FCLK Overclock
Disabling LLC
Increasing Core Voltage upto 1.45v
Increasing Cache Freq. from Auto (4.1Ghz to 4.8Ghz only for max.)

Yet it all results in the same thing in HWiNFO64 and Event Viewer: WHEA-Logger Event 19, Source: Corrected Machine Error, Type: Cache Hierarchy Error. Interestingly enough, increasing the maximum cache frequency has reduced the frequency of event viewer spam from ~2 errors every minute down to just 1 every 2 or so minutes.

I am currently running it on Manual, but I do want to hear others' opinion on steps to fix it before I totally give up on Adaptive voltage.

*EDIT: Tried to run the system at Adaptive Mode with ALL STOCK settings. It still produces the same error. It seems that the error is linked to Asus' implementation of Adaptive Mode on BIOS 2202 of the Maximus VIII Impact...If possible, can people with an older BIOS report back with their HWiNFO64 WHEA Error Count, if they're also running adaptive? I have a feeling it may be linked to the CPU microcode update in BIOS 2202 ( I received it out of the box with this BIOS







)*


----------



## misoonigiri

I'm at 4725 and my initial RB overnight runs with offset lower than +0.020, I got instability
So you should try using offset +0.020 or higher (since you have higher OC) wiith Adaptive mode


----------



## MillerLite1314

Alright so I'm having an issue with Asus adaptive vcore, I can boot up and test up to 4.7ghz at 1.465 in manual mode, but dropping the overclock to 4.5ghz with adaptive vcore enabled and I can't even boot.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Looks like a couple good reasons to run fixed mode

Old school all the way ! Lol ????


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Adaptive for me also works fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7GHz @1.26v offset 1.27v
> 
> 4.8GHz 1.32v offset 1.34v
> 
> 4.9GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (not yet fully stable)
> 
> @topet2k12001 ... I fully understand your points and if this thread's OP were still active I bet Darkwizzie would incorporate most of your points/explanations, only makes sense, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Poser ... I have a long standing rule when anyone gets a full chuckle out of me, I give 'em a cookie +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TomcatV,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: the VCore figures you mentioned, how do you set them in BIOS? For example you said 1.26v, offset 1.27v. Does that mean (in Adaptive mode), you will key in something like 1.2599v in the first field/box and then 0.001v in the second field/box? Some of the guides I have read are saying to just leave them blank or on Auto; does that have an effect/impact?
> 
> I'm impressed with how low you could get your VCore...is that also a 6700K with Hyperthreading? Amazing.
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte bios but in the Asus Hero in "Extreme Tweaker" just below "CPU Core/Cache Voltage" (Manual/Adaptive) are the Offset voltage settings "+" then in "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" you set the offset or "additional" voltage usually 0.020mv higher than your core voltage. You could look for "similar" terminology?

Yes Adaptive mode ... but note most of all my pre-testing is done in Manual mode.
My 4.7 overclocks are with hyperthreading enabled








BUT when I went to check 4.8, I realized hyperthreading was off and raised it to 1.350v offset 1.380v to be safe.
At present 4.9 has passed the "basics" with hyperthreading enabled but extended Realbench is going to take some work and I suspect is going to take 1.4v or more to be fully stable which in the summertime I'll be running out of thermal headroom for my standards without a de-lid









But I find Poser's tip/advise regarding XMP to be something I need to test and probably incorporate w/max clock testing


----------



## TK421

I put my core at +55mV and the system agent +125mV, am I applying too much voltage for the system agent?

CM236 mobile skylake 6820HK unlocked with liquid metal thermal paste / Alienware 15R3


----------



## Lays

Not sure if I did this right or not, first time using OCCT lol.

Username: Lays
CPU Model: i7 6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 50
Core Frequency: 5000 Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4000 mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.435v
Vcore: 1.428v average in hwinfo
FCLK: 800 mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom loop 1080mm radiator + DELID + CLU
Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.2

Batch #: L550C776 MALAYSIA
Ram Speed: 3600 16-16-16-36 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.35v (XMP, VCCIO 1.18v, VCCSA 1.23v bios
Motherboard: Z170M OC Formula (The M-atx)
LLC Setting: 1 I believe
Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery 4.8 @ 1.424 CPU

I took one while it was running and while it was stopped, hopefully I did what I was supposed to, because I have no idea lol.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Not sure if I did this right or not, first time using OCCT lol.
> 
> Username: Lays
> CPU Model: i7 6700k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 50
> Core Frequency: 5000 Mhz
> Cache Frequency: 4000 mhz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.435v
> Vcore: 1.428v average in hwinfo
> FCLK: 800 mhz
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop 1080mm radiator + DELID + CLU
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.4.2
> 
> Batch #: L550C776 MALAYSIA
> Ram Speed: 3600 16-16-16-36 2T
> Ram Voltage: 1.35v (XMP, VCCIO 1.18v, VCCSA 1.23v bios
> Motherboard: Z170M OC Formula (The M-atx)
> LLC Setting: 1 I believe
> Misc Comments: Silicon Lottery 4.8 @ 1.424 CPU
> 
> I took one while it was running and while it was stopped, hopefully I did what I was supposed to, because I have no idea lol.


That's really good you got 5ghz. Have you tried 5ghz overclock on the cache ?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's really good you got 5ghz. Have you tried 5ghz overclock on the cache ?


Yeah it did 5ghz core & cache in R15 at 1.4v before the delid if I remember right, but I don't see a benefit personally to running a big cache OC for daily stuff so I've never bothered.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Yeah it did 5ghz core & cache in R15 at 1.4v before the delid if I remember right, but I don't see a benefit personally to running a big cache OC for daily stuff so I've never bothered.


That's a good 6700K you got there. Just out of interest, would it be possible if you can please run it at stock clocks of 4.2ghz core and 4.1ghz cache at 1.2 volts and then do a 5 min run of Prime95, using a custom min and max 8K test with in place FFT's ?

I too have my 6700K delidded and watercooled and would like to get a comparison in temps, just to see if all delidded 6700K's are approximately the same and how much of a difference the water cooling setup makes to the temps. Also if you could please report, what your ambient temps and water temps are before and during the test, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's a good 6700K you got there. Just out of interest, would it be possible if you can please run it at stock clocks of 4.2ghz core and 4.1ghz cache at 1.2 volts and then do a 5 min run of Prime95, using a custom min and max 8K test with in place FFT's ?
> 
> I too have my 6700K delidded and watercooled and would like to get a comparison in temps, just to see if all delidded 6700K's are approximately the same and how much of a difference the water cooling setup makes to the temps. Also if you could please report, what your ambient temps and water temps are before and during the benchmark, that would be greatly appreciated.


So just AUTO cache and AUTO core, with 1.2 vcore?

I'll do it after you respond to this message









(Isn't stock cache 4.0 ghz?)


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> So just AUTO cache and AUTO core, with 1.2 vcore?
> 
> I'll do it after you respond to this message


Yeah AUTO cache and core, as I noticed you have the same board as I do the Z170M OCF! Great board!


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> (Isn't stock cache 4.0 ghz?)


No on the Z170M OCF, when its on auto it defaults to a cache of 4.1ghz. I was surprised to see that when I first got it, as my other Z170 Board use to run cache at 4.0ghz on auto.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> No on the Z170M OCF, when its on auto it defaults to a cache of 4.1ghz. I was surprised to see that when I first got it, as my other Z170 Board use to run cache at 4.0ghz on auto.


Aww, you have to have multi-core enhancement enabled for it to do that, the first time I tried it booted at 4.0 core/cache, turned on multi core enhancement and all is well now.

Anyways, my ambient temperature according to my digital thermometer + k probe is 20.7c, and my liquid temperature was 21.9 when I started the test, and 22.1 after I started it, the temps when I load the CPU don't really increase water temp at all, it usually only does anything to water temp if my CPU & GPU are going hard in a game or something.

So 4200 mhz core, 4100 cache, 1.2 vcore like you asked, temps are 41-40-38-38, may slowly climb to ~43c per core if I let it run for a while I'd imagine, since ambient would probably slightly go up and so would the water ever-so-slightly.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Aww, you have to have multi-core enhancement enabled for it to do that, the first time I tried it booted at 4.0 core/cache, turned on multi core enhancement and all is well now.
> 
> Anyways, my ambient temperature according to my digital thermometer + k probe is 20.7c, and my liquid temperature was 21.9 when I started the test, and 22.1 after I started it, the temps when I load the CPU don't really increase water temp at all, it usually only does anything to water temp if my CPU & GPU are going hard in a game or something.
> 
> So 4200 mhz core, 4100 cache, 1.2 vcore like you asked, temps are 41-40-38-38, may slowly climb to ~43c per core if I let it run for a while I'd imagine, since ambient would probably slightly go up and so would the water ever-so-slightly.


Yes with multicore enhancement, it sets the cache to 4.1ghz. Thanks for doing that Prime95 test. Your temps are pretty much the same as what I get, my ambient is 22 degrees and my water temp sits at 22.7 while its running Prime.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Aww, you have to have multi-core enhancement enabled for it to do that, the first time I tried it booted at 4.0 core/cache, turned on multi core enhancement and all is well now.
> 
> Anyways, my ambient temperature according to my digital thermometer + k probe is 20.7c, and my liquid temperature was 21.9 when I started the test, and 22.1 after I started it, the temps when I load the CPU don't really increase water temp at all, it usually only does anything to water temp if my CPU & GPU are going hard in a game or something.
> 
> So 4200 mhz core, 4100 cache, 1.2 vcore like you asked, temps are 41-40-38-38, may slowly climb to ~43c per core if I let it run for a while I'd imagine, since ambient would probably slightly go up and so would the water ever-so-slightly.


The one thing I have noticed between your Prime run and mine, is that your CPU Package Power is 41W max and mine is 59W max. How are you getting a lower wattage, since we both have our voltage set to 1.2 volts ?


----------



## Mceada38

Hello

My cpu is:

I7 6700k in tock 4.0
16gb ram ddr4 2400
Motherboard MSI Z170 GAMING M3
COOLER ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 120,
VCORE STOCk 1.35 in bios

I have put in the bios of my motherboard the multi to 40x-overdirve and I have tried to lower the vcore between 1.20-1.25 in minimum load and it is not stable, it produces blue screenshots in windows.

Why does this happen to me?

I do not understand because the minimum load and value between 1.20-1.25 is not stable in stock 4.0

Now I have elvcore in 1.131 and for now it seems to be stable

Any suggestions


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the info!
> 
> *EDIT*: Does anyone think it's worthwhile getting the Intel warranty thing? And does it matter if you get it online or should you try and get it from a local store?


GPU can be OCed by VBIOS mods, VBIOS can be UEFI compatible but moded VBIOSes usually aren't UEFI compatible, unless you have some specific GPU that has great unlockability and well known VBIOS it's a waste of time to try and mod it, just use software OC via driver that gets applied automatically after OS boots. I use MSI AB and do not install anything else like RivaTuner, disable all monitoring etc. I think it has some service and that applies my settings after boot as I do not have AB in the tray or anywhere running, it's all done behind the scenes and controlled via the GUI.

CPU it's best to OC it via UEFI (new BIOS), decent boards have 2 UEFI chips and you can manually switch between them and even if not it should reset automatically or have a CMOS clear somewhere on the board. Unfortunately most mid range boards after Z87 were cut down in features.

Most Intel CPUs have 3 years warranty, from my experience CPUs last decades if not hundreds of years, unless it's some crazy warranty that allows you to delid it and LN2 it then it is not worth it at all. I guess it's only to get a more instant replacement as opposed to classic RMA.

---

*Updated the CPU Stability Test, now all in one with x264 AVC, ffmpeg HEVC and handbrake HEVC.*


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The one thing I have noticed between your Prime run and mine, is that your CPU Package Power is 41W max and mine is 59W max. How are you getting a lower wattage, since we both have our voltage set to 1.2 volts ?


Good question. Not sure, I'll have to check again later to see what's up. I noticed your minimum temps were real low, did you just have hw monitor open for a while before testing with 22c ambient? I've gotta get to sleep though, I have to get up in 8 hours for work


----------



## MattBaneLM

Interesting...
Been having heat issues despite reseating waterblock etc

Checking usual clearances etc

Thought I might use the ihs from my 3570k, both are delidded...

3570k on left and 6700k on right..




Appears to be more copper in the 3570k ihs
The colour is more coppery to the naked eye...
Even most who delid don't do it bareback.. could our variances in temps come down as much to which quality ihs you get off the manufacturer/supplier ?
Are they as bad at quality controllling ihs compound density as they are thermal paste used?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's really good you got 5ghz. Have you tried 5ghz overclock on the cache ?


Cache doesn't really affect anything though so why bother.
But then again it doesn't really affect stability either I guess.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Cache doesn't really affect anything though so why bother.
> But then again it doesn't really affect stability either I guess.


Funny you should say that running my 6700K with lower cache ratio than the core actually makes it less stable.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> GPU can be OCed by VBIOS mods, VBIOS can be UEFI compatible but moded VBIOSes usually aren't UEFI compatible, unless you have some specific GPU that has great unlockability and well known VBIOS it's a waste of time to try and mod it, just use software OC via driver that gets applied automatically after OS boots. I use MSI AB and do not install anything else like RivaTuner, disable all monitoring etc. I think it has some service and that applies my settings after boot as I do not have AB in the tray or anywhere running, it's all done behind the scenes and controlled via the GUI.
> 
> CPU it's best to OC it via UEFI (new BIOS), decent boards have 2 UEFI chips and you can manually switch between them and even if not it should reset automatically or have a CMOS clear somewhere on the board. Unfortunately most mid range boards after Z87 were cut down in features.
> 
> Most Intel CPUs have 3 years warranty, from my experience CPUs last decades if not hundreds of years, unless it's some crazy warranty that allows you to delid it and LN2 it then it is not worth it at all. I guess it's only to get a more instant replacement as opposed to classic RMA.
> 
> ---
> 
> *Updated the CPU Stability Test, now all in one with x264 AVC, ffmpeg HEVC and handbrake HEVC.*


Thanks for info! I'll go with MSI fr the GPU and UEFI for the CPU. I don't think my mobo has two UEFI chips but it does have a CMOS clear.

Overclocking voids the warranty doesn't it though?


----------



## Gerbacio

4.9testaida631.36time520.PNG 65k .PNG file


Stresstest4.9time518.PNG 1973k .PNG file


what im dealing with

4.9ghz 1.36v , stressed for over 5hr and been playing battlefield one for a few hours.Ordered the deliding tool then ill set it to 50 for the first time ever.


----------



## Lays

@gerbacio remember aida64 is a real light test when it comes to stress tests, it may fail at some point. That's why Aida isn't an accepted test for getting on the spreadsheet on here.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Interesting...
> Been having heat issues despite reseating waterblock etc
> 
> Checking usual clearances etc
> 
> Thought I might use the ihs from my 3570k, both are delidded...
> 
> 3570k on left and 6700k on right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be more copper in the 3570k ihs
> The colour is more coppery to the naked eye...
> Even most who delid don't do it bareback.. could our variances in temps come down as much to which quality ihs you get off the manufacturer/supplier ?
> Are they as bad at quality controllling ihs compound density as they are thermal paste used?


FWIW that seems like a decent amount of grease...

I would try less TIM, and, see if that improves heat dissipation between IHS and die.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gerbacio

Which one do you suggest?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Good question. Not sure, I'll have to check again later to see what's up. I noticed your minimum temps were real low, did you just have hw monitor open for a while before testing with 22c ambient? I've gotta get to sleep though, I have to get up in 8 hours for work


Yeah I opened hw monitor when I first started my system, hence the below ambient temps, until the loop water temp equalized.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poser*
> 
> FWIW that seems like a decent amount of grease...
> 
> I would try less TIM, and, see if that improves heat dissipation between IHS and die.
> 
> Just a thought.


yeah way too much on both..

i fitted an additional 280mm rad this weekend and i couldnt get the wblock to sit right or something . after 6 goes and as many hrs on and off i finally got it when i ran out of good TIM.... sigh

just have to redo it...


----------



## SavageBrat

Hey folks please bear with me for a second as I'm coming from the AMD side.. I just want to start out slowly on my oc but I'm confuse a bit with all the settings.. I've read the the guide here in the thread and some online an their rather conflicting some say turn off XMP some say turn it on, any way each guide seems to be a different.. I've attempted to to oc my cpu to 4.5 but I have a question in my bios I have 1.350 v on core, set LLC to 3 (plan on going down on the core volts slowly) but when running Realbench and x266 my core volts show in both CPU-Z and HWinfo64 a core voltage of 1.280 .. what am I missing here? I'm stable at the voltage recorded just seem weird. Specs are posted in my Black box build.. Thanks..


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Hey folks please bear with me for a second as I'm coming from the AMD side.. I just want to start out slowly on my oc but I'm confuse a bit with all the settings.. I've read the the guide here in the thread and some online an their rather conflicting some say turn off XMP some say turn it on, any way each guide seems to be a different.. I've attempted to to oc my cpu to 4.5 but I have a question in my bios I have 1.350 v on core, set LLC to 3 (plan on going down on the core volts slowly) but when running Realbench and x266 my core volts show in both CPU-Z and HWinfo64 a core voltage of 1.280 .. what am I missing here? I'm stable at the voltage recorded just seem weird. Specs are posted in my Black box build.. Thanks..


If you are just trying to overclock your cpu, then XMP has nothing to do with it whatsoever. XMP is only for setting your memory to the rated timings and speed of your kit.

What method are you using to set your vcore voltage, manual, adaptive or offset ?

Are you sure you have set your vcore voltage in your bios to 1.35 volts? Because if you are getting a voltage reading of 1.28 volts in your software, that is a bit strange, as normally the difference would not be that big. The fact that you are stable is a good sign though.

If you could please take some screenshots of your bios screens overclocking settings, including voltage settings and post them up, so we can see exactly where your settngs are at, that would make it easier to identify why your voltages readings are so far apart.


----------



## SavageBrat

I have to apologize guess I was having a temporary brain lock.. I disable the xmp as it pertain to my ram.. the took a closer look at the bios setting and everthing looks ok as I was thinking the CPU Core Voltage was the Core voltage.. any ways I do the core override set to manual, plus have post pics of the only 2 thing that I have changed.. running LLC on level 3

 ,


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavageBrat*
> 
> Hey folks please bear with me for a second as I'm coming from the AMD side.. I just want to start out slowly on my oc but I'm confuse a bit with all the settings.. I've read the the guide here in the thread and some online an their rather conflicting some say turn off XMP some say turn it on, any way each guide seems to be a different.. I've attempted to to oc my cpu to 4.5 but I have a question in my bios I have 1.350 v on core, set LLC to 3 (plan on going down on the core volts slowly) but when running Realbench and x266 my core volts show in both CPU-Z and HWinfo64 a core voltage of 1.280 .. what am I missing here? I'm stable at the voltage recorded just seem weird. Specs are posted in my Black box build.. Thanks..


amd...? boooooo..... booooooooooooo

lol


----------



## Nenkitsune

I figured out why I couldn't get higher than 3000mhz on my ram~! I was running 1.34v instead of 1.35v. Now I've got my 2400mhz kit of ram running at 3100mhz 15-15-15-35 1t timing.


----------



## boomerzangs

So I'm in the process of working on an overclock for a 6600k. I'm noticing that their is a large difference between the highest and lowest core temp during stress testing (~18-20 on average). I've tried remounting the cooler (Cryorig m9i) with no change.

I'm wondering if this is normal for Skylake or if this is an issue with the mount on the cooler (I'm assuming the latter). Anyone with the m9i with some tips for mounting? I'm having a hard time lining the screws with the mounting brackets and I think that is causing me to improperly spread thermal paste.


----------



## bobfig

could ether be bad mounting or could be that the thermal past between the die ad the heat spreader is fubared some how. what dose the paste look like when the heat sink comes off?


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> could ether be bad mounting or could be that the thermal past between the die ad the heat spreader is fubared some how. what dose the paste look like when the heat sink comes off?


It seemed kind of thin across the middle of the heatspreader. I do a pee sized dot. It doesn't look that different than other paste I've used when removing the cooler as in it wasn't particularly dry or anything. I'm going to try some MX-2 instead of the paste that came with the cooler (CP-15) on the next attempt to remount.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Adaptive for me also works fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7GHz @1.26v offset 1.27v (hyper-threading enabled)
> 4.8GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (hyper-threading enabled)
> *4.9GHz 1.35v offset 1.38v (passes all the basics but not yet fully stable/hyper-threading enabled)
> *Probably going to need 1.4v or more to be fully stable.
> 
> @topet2k12001 ... I fully understand your points and if this thread's OP were still active I bet Darkwizzie would incorporate most of your points/explanations, only makes sense, keep up the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Poser ... I have a long standing rule when anyone gets a full chuckle out of me, I give 'em a cookie +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi TomcatV,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Question: the VCore figures you mentioned, how do you set them in BIOS? For example you said 1.26v, offset 1.27v. Does that mean (in Adaptive mode), you will key in something like 1.2599v in the first field/box and then 0.001v in the second field/box? Some of the guides I have read are saying to just leave them blank or on Auto; does that have an effect/impact?
> 
> I'm impressed with how low you could get your VCore...is that also a 6700K with Hyperthreading? Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Gigabyte bios but in the Asus Hero in "Extreme Tweaker" just below "CPU Core/Cache Voltage" (Manual/Adaptive) are the Offset voltage settings "+" then in "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" you set the offset or "additional" voltage usually 0.020mv higher than your core voltage. You could look for "similar" terminology?
> 
> Yes Adaptive mode ... but note most of all my pre-testing is done in Manual mode.
> My 4.7 overclocks are with hyperthreading enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT when I went to check 4.8, I realized hyperthreading was off and raised it to 1.350v offset 1.380v to be safe.
> At present 4.9 has passed the "basics" with hyperthreading enabled but extended Realbench is going to take some work and I suspect is going to take 1.4v or more to be fully stable which in the summertime I'll be running out of thermal headroom for my standards without a de-lid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I find Poser's tip/advise regarding XMP to be something I need to test and probably incorporate w/max clock testing
Click to expand...

Hi TomcatV,

Thanks for the response.









My current motherboard/platform is a Z170 Asus Sabertooth Mark 1. That Gigabyte in my signature is my old (2700K) Sandy Bridge Platform. I apologize if that created confusion; I will update my signature soon.

So I kind of used your message as a guide. In my previous submissions for Adaptive Mode of overclocking, I just left that second "box" on AUTO mode.

Instead of a +0.020v (20mv) Offset based on your post, I settled with a +0.016v (16mv) Offset. This is because I have observed that the "jumps" or "intervals" are in increments of 16mv, or 4 "notches" of 4mv (both in BIOS and in the Operating System when stress-testing...I feel though that my old Sandy Bridge scales with much more granularity as I see scaling with Sandy Bridge in 4mv increments, or 1 "notch" of 4mv increments).

*That said, here is another submission, for a 4.7GHz overclock using Adaptive Mode via ROG Real Bench stress-test. *

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* within the last 4 minutes of the stress-test, I took a screenshot. Unfortunately I didn't know that when you press the Escape (Esc) key, the stress-test will be put to a "Halt".







Hopefully my submission will still be accepted. It was set to a 4-hour run, up to 4GB of RAM.

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 47*
*Core Frequency: 4.7GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Adaptive VCore of 1.344v + 0.020v (20mv) Offset*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.345v as per HWiNFO; minimum of 1.344v @ 5,035 counts; max of 1.360v @ 517 counts.*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *ROG Real Bench, 4-hour Test, up to 4GB RAM*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*

*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*

*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO 0.905v and VCCSA 1.05v (I manually set them to the stock Intel values; setting them on AUTO applies relatively high voltages)*
*Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *LLC 5 (For my lower overclocks, i.e. 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz, LLC 3 is the "sweet spot" a.k.a. least possible "vdroop" without causing "vboost". For 4.7GHz, LLC 3 is too low and causes instability. LLC 5 seems to be the best for 4.7GHz)*

*Misc Comments:*

*Hyper-threading: Enabled*
*C-states: Enabled*
*CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
*Tweaker's Paradise: not sure if these have an effect but wanted to note this down...*
*BOIS Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
*BIOS Initial BLCK: 100MHz*

*VCCIO: 0.905v (as per "Intel stock values")*
*VCCSA: 1.050v (as per "Intel stock values")*
*RAM Timings: manually entered in BIOS as opposed to leaving them on AUTO. No XMP. Timings were acquired via AIDA64 software and copied those values.*
*RAM Voltage: 1.2v (default/stock voltage for Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM).*
*Windows Power Options: "Power Saving" profile.*
*Temperatures: the max recorded temperature was 80 degrees Celsius, which is pretty similar to the temperatures I got for my 4.5GHz overclock when stress-testing with Prime95 version 28.9 Small FFTs (8K) with Hyper-threading Enabled.*

*Picture Verification: there are two (2) screenshots...one is when the test was still running in the last 4 minutes and another showing that the test was "Halted" due to a keyboard press (I didn't know that it will halt if I press a button).*




*Charts:*



Spoiler: VCore Distribution: throughout the session, what VCore (voltage) did the processor use for the most part?



*BIOS Vcore of 1.344v + 0.016v (16mv) = 1.360v Total, LLC Level 5. This produces a ROG Real Bench stress-test VCore of 1.344v (for about 91% of the time) and 1.360v (for about 9% of the time).*









Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution: what was the temperature (degrees Celsius) of the processor throughout the stress-test?



*During the ROG Real Bench stress-test, the processor's temperature was between 71 to 75 degrees Celsius for about 63% of the time. For the high temperature range, the processor was within 76 to 80 degrees Celsius for about 14% of the time.*

*The highest temperature logged (80 degrees Celsius) was logged for about 8 counts out of all the 5,552 counts/log entries. HWiNFO logs in 2,000ms (2-second) intervals when left at default settings.*











Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends: how were VCore and Max Core Temperature "moving" (fluctuating) during the stress-test?



*This is to show, over time (or over the course of the stress-test period), the "movement" of VCore and Core Max temperature.*







Spoiler: Things I Have Learned



*Other Insights/Observations:*


One consistent observation across all my submissions, is that the processor changes voltages in increments of 16mv (0.016v). As we can see in today's submission, 1.344v + 16 mv = 1.360v. This observation is true regardless of the overclock mode I chose (Offset or Adaptive Mode) or the stress-test that I chose to use (ROG Real Bench, Prime95, x264 - although I did not submit entries for x264, I have used it for "initial" testing).
The pattern seems to be: 1.184v, 1.200v, 1.216v, 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, 1.312v, 1.328v, 1.344v, 1.360v, and so on. A single "notch" (i.e. move "up/down" a notch) seems to be:
4mv if setting *actual VCore voltage* like with Adaptive Mode of overclocking, or...
5mv if setting an *Offset value* like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode). *NOTE:* the resulting VCore Voltage will still come in 4mv increments!
*NOTE:* this may or may not be true for all Skylake processors. When I was using Sandybridge (2700K), incremental voltage "movements" were much more fine-grained when stress-testing (they "move" in 4mv increments versus 16mv as per my observation in Skylake). As such, this write-up is simply a collection of my observations through my overclocking journey with Intel Skylake, and is not to be construed as "bible-truth, be-all and end-all" fact.

Prime95 version 28.9 build 2 does require a higher voltage. It is very well-documented in forums and online articles that this is due to the new AVX2 instruction set employed in the Prime95 program. This stress-test is also said to mirror a "server-type" environment or a "use-case" of non-stop, 24-by-7 full-load activity like distributed computing (Bitcoin Mining, Protein Folding), number-crunching (Hash cracking, Brute-forcing) and the like.
A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.296v.
A 4.5GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.344v (which is the same "steady-state" voltage logged for a 4.7GHz when stress-testing with ROG Real Bench).

ROG Real Bench requires a lower voltage and a lot of online reading materials say that this stress-test mirrors a more "regular-use" scenario (or "real-world" as most OCN members call it).
A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.232v (which is a much lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).
A 4.6GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.280v, (which is a lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).


----------



## Zan30

How long should i stress test for & what program and and at what settings


----------



## MattBaneLM

a helpful link for diff mobo brands for o/cing skylake...

prob describes why i use fixed volts and others use adaptive/offset.....

https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software


----------



## MattBaneLM

a helpful link for diff mobo brands for o/cing skylake...

prob describes why i use fixed volts and others use adaptive/offset.....

https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software


----------



## Zan30

How long should i stress test for & what program and and at what settings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> a helpful link for diff mobo brands for o/cing skylake...
> 
> prob describes why i use fixed volts and others use adaptive/offset.....
> 
> https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software


Thanks very much i take it this a good way of doing it


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> How long should i stress test for & what program and and at what settings
> Thanks very much i take it this a good way of doing it


Settings are going to be different for each CPU so you will have to stress to find out whats stable.

I used ASUS realbench


----------



## Carniflex

What is the cheapest ITX size LGA 1151 board that can overclock non-K chips, Celeron G3900 specifically?

I'm considering my options about sub 400 eur ITX gaming build and are just wondering in here if Intel is possible at that budget at all or I should stick with AMD for that one. Its just an idle thought for now but I started to wonder if its possible. TBH the point of the build would not be the exact system which in as it would be more about the custom chassis. The particular option currently in my thinking table are B150M + G3900 vs A68M + Athlon X4 845 vs AM1B + Athlon 5350 vs H81N + G1840 vs A68M + A10-7860k (no dgpu in the last one).


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi TomcatV,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current motherboard/platform is a Z170 Asus Sabertooth Mark 1. That Gigabyte in my signature is my old (2700K) Sandy Bridge Platform. I apologize if that created confusion; I will update my signature soon.
> 
> So I kind of used your message as a guide. In my previous submissions for Adaptive Mode of overclocking, I just left that second "box" on AUTO mode.
> 
> Instead of a +0.020v (20mv) Offset based on your post, I settled with a +0.016v (16mv) Offset. This is because I have observed that the "jumps" or "intervals" are in increments of 16mv, or 4 "notches" of 4mv (both in BIOS and in the Operating System when stress-testing...I feel though that my old Sandy Bridge scales with much more granularity as I see scaling with Sandy Bridge in 4mv increments, or 1 "notch" of 4mv increments).
> 
> *That said, here is another submission, for a 4.7GHz overclock using Adaptive Mode via ROG Real Bench stress-test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* within the last 4 minutes of the stress-test, I took a screenshot. Unfortunately I didn't know that when you press the Escape (Esc) key, the stress-test will be put to a "Halt".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my submission will still be accepted. It was set to a 4-hour run, up to 4GB of RAM.
> 
> *Username: topet2k12001*
> *CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
> *Base Clock: 100MHz*
> *Core Multiplier: 47*
> *Core Frequency: 4.7GHz*
> *Cache Frequency: AUTO*
> *Vcore in UEFI:* *Adaptive VCore of 1.344v + 0.020v (20mv) Offset*
> *Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.345v as per HWiNFO; minimum of 1.344v @ 5,035 counts; max of 1.360v @ 517 counts.*
> *FCLK: **AUTO*
> *Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
> *Stability Test:* *ROG Real Bench, 4-hour Test, up to 4GB RAM*
> 
> *Batch Number:* *X618D002*
> 
> *Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*
> 
> *Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO 0.905v and VCCSA 1.05v (I manually set them to the stock Intel values; setting them on AUTO applies relatively high voltages)*
> *Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
> *LLC Setting:* *LLC 5 (For my lower overclocks, i.e. 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz, LLC 3 is the "sweet spot" a.k.a. least possible "vdroop" without causing "vboost". For 4.7GHz, LLC 3 is too low and causes instability. LLC 5 seems to be the best for 4.7GHz)*
> 
> *Misc Comments:*
> 
> 
> *Hyper-threading: Enabled*
> *C-states: Enabled*
> *CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> *Tweaker's Paradise: not sure if these have an effect but wanted to note this down...*
> *BOIS Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> *BIOS Initial BLCK: 100MHz*
> 
> *VCCIO: 0.905v (as per "Intel stock values")*
> *VCCSA: 1.050v (as per "Intel stock values")*
> *RAM Timings: manually entered in BIOS as opposed to leaving them on AUTO. No XMP. Timings were acquired via AIDA64 software and copied those values.*
> *RAM Voltage: 1.2v (default/stock voltage for Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM).*
> *Windows Power Options: "Power Saving" profile.*
> *Temperatures: the max recorded temperature was 80 degrees Celsius, which is pretty similar to the temperatures I got for my 4.5GHz overclock when stress-testing with Prime95 version 28.9 Small FFTs (8K) with Hyper-threading Enabled.*
> 
> *Picture Verification: there are two (2) screenshots...one is when the test was still running in the last 4 minutes and another showing that the test was "Halted" due to a keyboard press (I didn't know that it will halt if I press a button).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charts:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VCore Distribution: throughout the session, what VCore (voltage) did the processor use for the most part?
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS Vcore of 1.344v + 0.016v (16mv) = 1.360v Total, LLC Level 5. This produces a ROG Real Bench stress-test VCore of 1.344v (for about 91% of the time) and 1.360v (for about 9% of the time).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution: what was the temperature (degrees Celsius) of the processor throughout the stress-test?
> 
> 
> 
> *During the ROG Real Bench stress-test, the processor's temperature was between 71 to 75 degrees Celsius for about 63% of the time. For the high temperature range, the processor was within 76 to 80 degrees Celsius for about 14% of the time.*
> 
> *The highest temperature logged (80 degrees Celsius) was logged for about 8 counts out of all the 5,552 counts/log entries. HWiNFO logs in 2,000ms (2-second) intervals when left at default settings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends: how were VCore and Max Core Temperature moving (fluctuating) during the stress-test?
> 
> 
> 
> *This is to show, over time (or over the course of the stress-test period), the "movement" of VCore and Core Max temperature.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Things I Have Learned
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Insights/Observations:*
> 
> One consistent observation across all my submissions, is that the processor changes voltages in increments of 16mv (0.016v). As we can see in today's submission, 1.344v + 16 mv = 1.360v. This observation is true regardless of the overclock mode I chose (Offset or Adaptive Mode) or the stress-test that I chose to use (ROG Real Bench, Prime95, x264 - although I did not submit entries for x264, I have used it for "initial" testing).
> The pattern seems to be: 1.184v, 1.200v, 1.216v, 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, 1.312v, 1.328v, 1.344v, 1.360v, and so on. A single "notch" (i.e. move "up/down" a notch) seems to be:
> 4mv if setting *actual VCore voltage* like with Adaptive Mode of overclocking, or...
> 5mv if setting an *Offset value* like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode).
> *NOTE:* this may or may not be true for all Skylake processors. When I was using Sandybridge (2700K), incremental voltage "movements" were much more fine-grained when stress-testing (they "move" in 4mv increments versus 16mv as per my observation in Skylake). As such, this write-up is simply a collection of my observations through my overclocking journey with Intel Skylake, and is not to be construed as "bible-truth, be-all and end-all" fact.
> 
> Prime95 version 28.9 build 2 does require a higher voltage. It is very well-documented in forums and online articles that this is due to the new AVX2 instruction set employed in the Prime95 program. This stress-test is also said to mirror a "server-type" environment or a "use-case" of non-stop, 24-by-7 full-load activity like distributed computing (Bitcoin Mining, Protein Folding), number-crunching (Hash cracking, Brute-forcing) and the like.
> A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.296v.
> A 4.5GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.344v (which is the same "steady-state" voltage logged for a 4.7GHz when stress-testing with ROG Real Bench).
> 
> ROG Real Bench requires a lower voltage and a lot of online reading materials say that this stress-test mirrors a more "regular-use" scenario (or "real-world" as most OCN members call it).
> A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.232v (which is a much lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).
> A 4.6GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.280v, (which is a lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).


Where did you find the "Intel Stock Values"?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 4.9testaida631.36time520.PNG 65k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Stresstest4.9time518.PNG 1973k .PNG file
> 
> 
> what im dealing with
> 
> 4.9ghz 1.36v , stressed for over 5hr and been playing battlefield one for a few hours.Ordered the deliding tool then ill set it to 50 for the first time ever.


Dude, sweet setup! I have same CPU/Mobo...but I went with the 16GB Vengeance LED 3200 kit to get that red glow. I should have went with the trident setup! I am going to try out your settings to see if I can run 4.6ghz on lower voltages. So far, 1.29v runs and passes stability, but I found that if I up the voltage, it gets slightly better benchmark results. Dont know why that would be.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> Where did you find the "Intel Stock Values"?


Hi @Flattervieh ,

For VCCIO and VCCSSA, I found them through the following:


In the BIOS Menu, when you go to the respective section (VCCIO, and then VCCSA). There's a description to almost each and every BIOS Setting at the bottom of the menu (at least in the case of my motherboard). So it read that the default values are 0.905v and 1.050v, respectively. So instead of leaving them on AUTO, I set them to what the BIOS menu said.
To double-check, I looked up some other guides in the Internet and came across Tweaktown's Skylake Overclocking Guide. They have a table that also made mention of those same values.


----------



## TomcatV

[quote name="topet2k12001" url="/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9890#post_25695512


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"]



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi TomcatV,

Thanks for the response.









My current motherboard/platform is a Z170 Asus Sabertooth Mark 1. That Gigabyte in my signature is my old (2700K) Sandy Bridge Platform. I apologize if that created confusion; I will update my signature soon.

So I kind of used your message as a guide. In my previous submissions for Adaptive Mode of overclocking, I just left that second "box" on AUTO mode.

Instead of a +0.020v (20mv) Offset based on your post, I settled with a +0.016v (16mv) Offset. This is because I have observed that the "jumps" or "intervals" are in increments of 16mv, or 4 "notches" of 4mv (both in BIOS and in the Operating System when stress-testing...I feel though that my old Sandy Bridge scales with much more granularity as I see scaling with Sandy Bridge in 4mv increments, or 1 "notch" of 4mv increments).

*That said, here is another submission, for a 4.7GHz overclock using Adaptive Mode via ROG Real Bench stress-test.







*
*IMPORTANT NOTE:* within the last 4 minutes of the stress-test, I took a screenshot. Unfortunately I didn't know that when you press the Escape (Esc) key, the stress-test will be put to a "Halt".







Hopefully my submission will still be accepted. It was set to a 4-hour run, up to 4GB of RAM.

*Username: topet2k12001*
*CPU Model: Intel I7-6700K*
*Base Clock: 100MHz*
*Core Multiplier: 47*
*Core Frequency: 4.7GHz*
*Cache Frequency: AUTO*
*Vcore in UEFI:* *Adaptive VCore of 1.344v + 0.020v (20mv) Offset*
*Vcore:* *(This is the *average* CPU Vcore reading from Hwinfo or HWMonitor under load. "Load" depends on what you're stressing) Average of 1.345v as per HWiNFO; minimum of 1.344v @ 5,035 counts; max of 1.360v @ 517 counts.*
*FCLK: **AUTO*
*Cooling Solution:* *Custom Liquid Cooling, NOT delidded*
*Stability Test:* *ROG Real Bench, 4-hour Test, up to 4GB RAM*

*Batch Number:* *X618D002*

*Ram Speed:* *2666 17-17-17-35*

*Ram Voltage: 1.2v, VCCIO 0.905v and VCCSA 1.05v (I manually set them to the stock Intel values; setting them on AUTO applies relatively high voltages)*
*Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1*
*LLC Setting:* *LLC 5 (For my lower overclocks, i.e. 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz, LLC 3 is the "sweet spot" a.k.a. least possible "vdroop" without causing "vboost". For 4.7GHz, LLC 3 is too low and causes instability. LLC 5 seems to be the best for 4.7GHz)*

*Misc Comments:*


*Hyper-threading: Enabled*
*C-states: Enabled*
*CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
*Tweaker's Paradise: not sure if these have an effect but wanted to note this down...*
*BOIS Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
*BIOS Initial BLCK: 100MHz*

*VCCIO: 0.905v (as per "Intel stock values")*
*VCCSA: 1.050v (as per "Intel stock values")*
*RAM Timings: manually entered in BIOS as opposed to leaving them on AUTO. No XMP. Timings were acquired via AIDA64 software and copied those values.*
*RAM Voltage: 1.2v (default/stock voltage for Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 RAM).*
*Windows Power Options: "Power Saving" profile.*
*Temperatures: the max recorded temperature was 80 degrees Celsius, which is pretty similar to the temperatures I got for my 4.5GHz overclock when stress-testing with Prime95 version 28.9 Small FFTs (8K) with Hyper-threading Enabled.*

*Picture Verification: there are two (2) screenshots...one is when the test was still running in the last 4 minutes and another showing that the test was "Halted" due to a keyboard press (I didn't know that it will halt if I press a button).*





*Charts:*


Spoiler: VCore Distribution: throughout the session, what VCore (voltage) did the processor use for the most part?



*BIOS Vcore of 1.344v + 0.016v (16mv) = 1.360v Total, LLC Level 5. This produces a ROG Real Bench stress-test VCore of 1.344v (for about 91% of the time) and 1.360v (for about 9% of the time).*









Spoiler: Max Core Temperature Distribution: what was the temperature (degrees Celsius) of the processor throughout the stress-test?



*During the ROG Real Bench stress-test, the processor's temperature was between 71 to 75 degrees Celsius for about 63% of the time. For the high temperature range, the processor was within 76 to 80 degrees Celsius for about 14% of the time.*

*The highest temperature logged (80 degrees Celsius) was logged for about 8 counts out of all the 5,552 counts/log entries. HWiNFO logs in 2,000ms (2-second) intervals when left at default settings.*











Spoiler: VCore and Max Core Temp Trends: how were VCore and Max Core Temperature moving (fluctuating) during the stress-test?



*This is to show, over time (or over the course of the stress-test period), the "movement" of VCore and Core Max temperature.*













Spoiler: Things I Have Learned



*Other Insights/Observations:*

One consistent observation across all my submissions, is that the processor changes voltages in increments of 16mv (0.016v). As we can see in today's submission, 1.344v + 16 mv = 1.360v. This observation is true regardless of the overclock mode I chose (Offset or Adaptive Mode) or the stress-test that I chose to use (ROG Real Bench, Prime95, x264 - although I did not submit entries for x264, I have used it for "initial" testing).
The pattern seems to be: 1.184v, 1.200v, 1.216v, 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, 1.312v, 1.328v, 1.344v, 1.360v, and so on. A single "notch" (i.e. move "up/down" a notch) seems to be:
4mv if setting *actual VCore voltage* like with Adaptive Mode of overclocking, or...
5mv if setting an *Offset value* like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode).
*NOTE:* this may or may not be true for all Skylake processors. When I was using Sandybridge (2700K), incremental voltage "movements" were much more fine-grained when stress-testing (they "move" in 4mv increments versus 16mv as per my observation in Skylake). As such, this write-up is simply a collection of my observations through my overclocking journey with Intel Skylake, and is not to be construed as "bible-truth, be-all and end-all" fact.

Prime95 version 28.9 build 2 does require a higher voltage. It is very well-documented in forums and online articles that this is due to the new AVX2 instruction set employed in the Prime95 program. This stress-test is also said to mirror a "server-type" environment or a "use-case" of non-stop, 24-by-7 full-load activity like distributed computing (Bitcoin Mining, Protein Folding), number-crunching (Hash cracking, Brute-forcing) and the like.
A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.296v.
A 4.5GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.344v (which is the same "steady-state" voltage logged for a 4.7GHz when stress-testing with ROG Real Bench).

ROG Real Bench requires a lower voltage and a lot of online reading materials say that this stress-test mirrors a more "regular-use" scenario (or "real-world" as most OCN members call it).
A 4.5GHz overclock (Offset Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.232v (which is a much lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).
A 4.6GHz overclock (Adaptive Mode) logged a "steady-state" VCore voltage of 1.280v, (which is a lower requirement than stress-testing with Prime95 at 4.5GHz Offset Mode of 1.296v).




[/quote]

Very nice post! +R again ... I very much enjoy your "Things I learned"









I had discovered about the time I read your post the 16mv stepping also and have re-set my voltages. I'm now at 1.264v "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" with adaptive mode for 4.7GHz! HaHa we are on the same discovery path as my last "major" OC platform which was Sandy Bridge also and these huge jumps (steps) in voltage where throwing me off ...

Though I am puzzled by your quote ...
"• 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode)."
Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but while offset mode is indeed 5mv the "final" or what you will get at load for adaptive mode ["Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"] is in 4mv increments ...

Like Flattervie above can you reference/link the source for Intel stock values for VCCIO and VCCSA as your settings are for your ram @2666/1.2v and I suspect they are different for higher clocked ram? I also suspect they would be different for different "Cache Frequency" clocks? ... I need to tackle these settings as I think my long term instability with my 4.9 clocks are coming from my ram (XMP 2800) may improve here? My AUTO settings show 1.152v for both ...

*EDIT:* OOps I was posting while you were above







... my bios does show Min/Max/Std/ & Increment voltages








So for "fine tunning" this is a LONG trial n error session









EDIT: Here are proper Bios Screenshots





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zan30*
> 
> How long should i stress test for & what program and and at what settings
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> a helpful link for diff mobo brands for o/cing skylake...
> 
> prob describes why i use fixed volts and others use adaptive/offset.....
> 
> https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much i take it this a good way of doing it
Click to expand...

Your OC stability testing depends a lot on what your end-use is? Calculating NASA Mars trajectories or basic gaming? The OP (1st page) has some great tips/info but could give a lot more personal insights on the programs and settings.

I agree with some of the article linked above regarding voltage/temp limits and procedure to find max clocks. However I don't recommend 8hr P95 as your final stability. Besides the thermals and peak wattage not being real world, Realbench found instability in my stable P95 overclock. I use to be a P95 fanboy back in the day, especially running 1344FFT (90% ram load *LINK HERE*) for the quick (10min) stability test (not small 8FFT) and I still do! BUT times have changed and I like Realbench (1-4hrs) with a thermal ceiling of mid 70c's load, I also like the 15min Realbench (max ram load) as a quick test while finding max clocks/volts ... Just my opinion, hope that helps


----------



## Raghar

Gamming requires more stability. There is very few thing as bad as crash after 5 hours without saves.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> Very nice post! +R again ... I very much enjoy your "Things I learned"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had discovered about the time I read your post the 16mv stepping also and have re-set my voltages. I'm now at 1.264v "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" with adaptive mode for 4.7GHz! HaHa we are on the same discovery path as my last "major" OC platform which was Sandy Bridge also and these huge jumps (steps) in voltage where throwing me off ...
> 
> Though I am puzzled by your quote ...
> "• 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode)."
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but while offset mode is indeed 5mv the "final" or what you will get at load for adaptive mode ["Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"] is in 4mv increments ...
> 
> Like Flattervie above can you reference/link the source for Intel stock values for VCCIO and VCCSA as your settings are for your ram @2666/1.2v and I suspect they are different for higher clocked ram? I also suspect they would be different for different "Cache Frequency" clocks? ... I need to tackle these settings as I think my long term instability with my 4.9 clocks are coming from my ram (XMP 2800) may improve here? My AUTO settings show 1.152v for both ...
> 
> *EDIT:* OOps I was posting while you were above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... my bios does show Min/Max/Std/ & Increment voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for "fine tunning" this is a LONG trial n error session


Hi @TomcatV ,

Thanks for taking the time to read my post. 

Wow, you have a very good chip...is that a 6700K also? Or, does it depend on the stress-test that you used, to allow you to use your computer at 4.7GHz with just 1.264v? Or...maybe I can lower my processor to that voltage also for "regular-use" scenarios? I'm contemplating on lowering it down, because I tracked (logged) my "regular-use" scenarios: the only "high-end" games being played on my computer are Minecraft, Roblox, and Ultra Street Fighter IV...I convert/transcode movies every now and then, and I think that's about it as far as the most stressful tasks I do with my computer. Based on my tracking (I monitor the CPU Package Power usage via HWiNFO) the power use of my computer for the tasks I do is much, much lower than when I stress test.

Quote:


> Though I am puzzled by your quote ...
> "• 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode)."
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but while offset mode is indeed 5mv the "final" or what you will get at load for adaptive mode ["Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"] is in 4mv increments ...


Yes, you are correct and that is what I exactly meant as well. I am sorry for my English (it's not my first language). I will edit my post to make sure it's clear. I'm thinking of re-wording it like this:

*"When tinkering with Offset Mode of overclocking (or when adding an Offset Value when tinkering with Adaptive Mode of overclocking - the second box/field), adjust the values by 5mv (but the actual resulting voltage will still follow the 4mv increments)"* <-does this sound more accurate?

Quote:


> Like Flattervie above can you reference/link the source for Intel stock values for VCCIO and VCCSA as your settings are for your ram @2666/1.2v and I suspect they are different for higher clocked ram? I also suspect they would be different for different "Cache Frequency" clocks? ... I need to tackle these settings as I think my long term instability with my 4.9 clocks are coming from my ram (XMP 2800) may improve here? My AUTO settings show 1.152v for both ...


Oh, that one. I normally don't overclock my RAM so I make it a point to purchase something that I don't need to tweak. My RAM is the Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 (low-voltage), which is already 2666MHz and 1.2v out of the box that's why I didn't have to change anything.







Aside from a few games, my typical use-case for my computer is more work-related (a lot of large Excel files and statistical software like Minitab). I used to believe that Microsoft Excel needs a lot of RAM when it comes to complex calculations, but later on I learned that it is more CPU-bound. So I'm good with the RAM that I purchased and didn't tweak it anymore. I need RAM for multi-tasking (opening multiple Excel files), but that's just about it so the RAM speed/frequency is of less importance for me versus the amount of RAM.

I also build custom ROMs (firmware) for Android as a hobby, but the speed of compiling a ROM is more dependent on the type of storage (HDD vs. SSD) and also the amount of RAM versus the frequency of the RAM.

*EDIT:* for the RAM timings, I had to open AIDA64 to get the values and I wrote them down. And then I entered them manually in BIOS. The Kingston HyperX Fury (even with my HyperX Fury DDR3 RAM back in Sandy Bridge) seems to be very picky; when left on "AUTO", it makes my overclock unstable. Sorry if I wasn't of much help in regards to RAM. But maybe you can also try opening AIDA64 and look at your RAMs settings. At a time in the past I used Corsair Dominators and when you open AIDA64, it will list all the available timings/settings for your RAM, and then manually enter them in BIOS. I guess that will be a good starting point and will prevent you from tweaking the RAM "in the dark".

Glad to see you found the detail I was referring to (in the BIOS Menu settings, showing Min/Max/Standard, and the allowed incremental adjustments).







The only reason I had to find the "stock" (standard) values of VCCIO and VCCSA is because when they are left on "AUTO" (for my motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1), the motherboard seems to apply a higher voltage, close to the "max" that are recommended by the Tweaktown Overclocking Guide (and other guides online).

And yes, the fine-tuning part is going to be the longer part of the journey.









*EDIT #2:* for those with more technical knowledge, there is actually a "datasheet" for Intel processors which can be downloaded from their website. Here, they detail the current requirements/specifications and a lot of mumbo-jumbo that are way above my head, hahaha...I did see (Page 117) some of the "stock" voltages for some of the parameters that we hobbyists tweak in BIOS. Here's the link: *click me!*

Here's a picture of the said page in PDF:



*EDIT #3:* I re-worded my previous post. It now reads:

Quote:


> • 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode). *NOTE:* the resulting VCore Voltage will still come in 4mv increments!


----------



## zeeee4

GUYS WHATS A GOOD STRESS TEST THAT DEPICTS GAMES WELL??? Because i was rock stable at 1.42v and 4.8ghz on intel extreme utility for like hours so i was like yeah im good to go but as soon as i play csgo after like half an hour pc would lock up and i have to force reboot its def the overclock.. ISNT there a proper stress test that would really determine the cpu stability WITHOUT KILLING THE CPU AS I KNOW PRIME DOES THAT or so ive heard.


----------



## steelbom

The recommended testing method is "x264" but what is that and where can I get it? I've downloaded OCCT -- is it just as good?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> GUYS WHATS A GOOD STRESS TEST THAT DEPICTS GAMES WELL??? Because i was rock stable at 1.42v and 4.8ghz on intel extreme utility for like hours so i was like yeah im good to go but as soon as i play csgo after like half an hour pc would lock up and i have to force reboot its def the overclock.. ISNT there a proper stress test that would really determine the cpu stability WITHOUT KILLING THE CPU AS I KNOW PRIME DOES THAT or so ive heard.


There are other stress-testing software indicated in the first post of this thread. Also please read the section titled, "*I must pass all stress tests!".*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The recommended testing method is "x264" but what is that and where can I get it? I've downloaded OCCT -- is it just as good?


Please visit the first post of this thread; the link has been provided. It's basically a stress-testing method that simulates video conversion using the x264 format.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Please visit the first post of this thread; the link has been provided. It's basically a stress-testing method that simulates video conversion using the x264 format.


Hmm I did look there. I must've missed it.

*EDIT*: Yep found it, thanks.


----------



## steelbom

Is there anything I need to turn off such as Turbo before I start overclocking?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> GUYS WHATS A GOOD STRESS TEST THAT DEPICTS GAMES WELL??? Because i was rock stable at 1.42v and 4.8ghz on intel extreme utility for like hours so i was like yeah im good to go but as soon as i play csgo after like half an hour pc would lock up and i have to force reboot its def the overclock.. ISNT there a proper stress test that would really determine the cpu stability WITHOUT KILLING THE CPU AS I KNOW PRIME DOES THAT or so ive heard.


Play CSGO, and when you would have problems you didn't without overclock, it's probably the overclock.


----------



## steelbom

I've set my multiplier to 43 so I'm running at 4.3GHz right now. VCore is auto but in testing hasn't exceeded 1.280v. I'm going to try 4.4 and then 4.5 and see if auto increases the voltage any further / if I crash.

Is it better to use offset or fixed voltage instead of auto?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've set my multiplier to 43 so I'm running at 4.3GHz right now. VCore is auto but in testing hasn't exceeded 1.280v. I'm going to try 4.4 and then 4.5 and see if auto increases the voltage any further / if I crash.
> 
> Is it better to use offset or fixed voltage instead of auto?


If you are stress testing its better to use a fixed voltage during such tests


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are stress testing its better to use a fixed voltage during such tests


I see I see. I've switched to using a fixed voltage: I selected 1.3 and my multiplier is 45.

My CPU's VID is 1.165 (and the cpu vcore listed under the mobo is 1.3)... what's the difference between the two?

Also what are safe motherboard temperatures? The CPU is staying under 60c but 2 out of 3 of the temp monitors on my mobo are ~57c.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Max voltage for 24/7?

It's under water. Max temp at 1.35V is around 60'C. Is upto 1. 45V safe?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Max voltage for 24/7?
> 
> It's under water. Max temp at 1.35V is around 60'C. Is upto 1. 45V safe?


I'm using 1.45v for 4.7 HT ATM
As long as temps are ok should be ok "insert degradation speech"


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see I see. I've switched to using a fixed voltage: I selected 1.3 and my multiplier is 45.
> 
> My CPU's VID is 1.165 (and the cpu vcore listed under the mobo is 1.3)... what's the difference between the two?
> 
> Also what are safe motherboard temperatures? The CPU is staying under 60c but 2 out of 3 of the temp monitors on my mobo are ~57c.


VID (Voltage Identifier) = Voltage Level "request" by the CPU to the motherboard's VR (voltage regulator) to supply it, this is initialized by the CPU and can change accordingly if the CPU is in power saving mode like C1E/EIST features, and also each CPU has an unique max VID internally that was set at factory level while they're running at full load. Turning off power saving features like C1E/EIST will overide and disable those feature and the cpu's VID will be permanently set at their max.

VCore = Actual voltage "delivered/supplied" by the mobo to the cpu, this could be automatic from the cpu as the function of C1E/EIST features ... or ... it was manually set and override by user like in OCing, and this "manually set" vcore could be higher/lower than the cpu's VID at mobo with oc-ing capability.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Max voltage for 24/7?
> 
> It's under water. Max temp at 1.35V is around 60'C. Is upto 1. 45V safe?


As long as temps are below around 80 degrees C 1.45V should be fine for 24/7 use Intel spec for Skylake from memory is around a max of 1.52V


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> VID (Voltage Identifier) = Voltage Level "request" by the CPU to the motherboard's VR (voltage regulator) to supply it, this is initialized by the CPU and can change accordingly if the CPU is in power saving mode like C1E/EIST features, and also each CPU has an unique max VID internally that was set at factory level while they're running at full load. Turning off power saving features like C1E/EIST will overide and disable those feature and the cpu's VID will be permanently set at their max.
> 
> VCore = Actual voltage "delivered/supplied" by the mobo to the cpu, this could be automatic from the cpu as the function of C1E/EIST features ... or ... it was manually set and override by user like in OCing, and this "manually set" vcore could be higher/lower than the cpu's VID at mobo with oc-ing capability.


I see I see. Thanks for the explanation!

I noticed when voltage was set to auto that each CPU's vid would go as high as 1.280v.
This was at 4.3GHz, however I've set a fixed vcore of 1.3 and now the CPU's vid is ~1.165 and I'm at 4.5GHz.

Do you know why there's a difference?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> GUYS WHATS A GOOD STRESS TEST THAT DEPICTS GAMES WELL??? Because i was rock stable at 1.42v and 4.8ghz on intel extreme utility for like hours so i was like yeah im good to go but as soon as i play csgo after like half an hour pc would lock up and i have to force reboot its def the overclock.. ISNT there a proper stress test that would really determine the cpu stability WITHOUT KILLING THE CPU AS I KNOW PRIME DOES THAT or so ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> There are other stress-testing software indicated in the first post of this thread. Also please read the section titled, "*I must pass all stress tests!".*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The recommended testing method is "x264" but what is that and where can I get it? I've downloaded OCCT -- is it just as good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please visit the first post of this thread; the link has been provided. It's basically a stress-testing method that *simulates video conversion using the x264 format.*
Click to expand...

it doesn't simulate encoding the x264 format. it actually DOES encode a video file over and over again. one of the packaged files is the actual video it uses to do the encoding. That's part of the reason why its' such a useful stability tool. It puts a real world test on the system rather than a synthetic burn load that just does calculations designed to overly stress the cpu.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are stress testing its better to use a fixed voltage during such tests


Why do I get the feeling that the concept of OCing and stress testing is being perverted? There seems to be those who consider OCing as a temporary activity, after which they return to stock (or some OC lower than "advertised") 24/7. My "old school" concept of OCing is that one should use stress testing to validate the OC that will be used 24/7...In other words, *stress testing should be your proof of concept*. Therefore, using one Vcore voltage mode for stress testing and another 24/7 makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've set my multiplier to 43 so I'm running at 4.3GHz right now. VCore is auto but in testing hasn't exceeded 1.280v. I'm going to try 4.4 and then 4.5 and see if auto increases the voltage any further / if I crash.
> 
> Is it better to use offset or fixed voltage instead of auto?


I would never us Auto when stressing. I use offset
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are stress testing its better to use a fixed voltage during such tests


A misconception IMO, I always stress using offset.

Just like when using fixed, as long as you pay attention to the voltage being applied, no negative consequences will occur


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that the concept of OCing and stress testing is being perverted? There seems to be those who consider OCing as a temporary activity, after which they return to stock (or some OC lower than "advertised") 24/7. My "old school" concept of OCing is that one should use stress testing to validate the OC that will be used 24/7...In other words, *stress testing should be your proof of concept*. Therefore, using one Vcore voltage mode for stress testing and another 24/7 makes no sense whatsoever.


X2. You should be stress testing with the settings that you will be using 24/7. Once you change your BIOS settings, in theory your OC would be considered unstable..


----------



## WIGILOCO

One fast question about idle clocks and multipliers. I used to idle at 800mhz with my 6600k, now I put default settings on bios and need to set it back working again. I put turbo disabled and EIST on. All C-states and whatever on auto. Now my idle is switching constantly 900-1000mhz, and not hitting the bottom 800mhz like usually.

So am I missing some C-state configuration I had with last settings?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Max voltage for 24/7?
> 
> It's under water. Max temp at 1.35V is around 60'C. Is upto 1. 45V safe?


I'm using 1.45v for 4.7 HT ATM
As long as temps are ok should be ok "insert degradation speach


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> One fast question about idle clocks and multipliers. I used to idle at 800mhz with my 6600k, now I put default settings on bios and need to set it back working again. I put turbo disabled and EIST on. All C-states and whatever on auto. Now my idle is switching constantly 900-1000mhz, and not hitting the bottom 800mhz like usually.
> 
> So am I missing some C-state configuration I had with last settings?


Are any cores showing activity?
Maybe it's not settling down to full idle..


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Are any cores showing activity?
> Maybe it's not settling down to full idle..


I was doing something else and let pc be alone for a while and yes it has been 800mhz then.. Guess new bios I updated is the reason


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> I was doing something else and let pc be alone for a while and yes it has been 800mhz then.. Guess new bios I updated is the reason


Well .. maybe

More likely you had a program checking updates or your stability is questionable ... they can start "running or doing cycles" if ram is too tight etc


----------



## MattBaneLM

I struggled with this cooling for ages

Looking much better!

4800 HT 4700 cache ddr 3200-3600

1.488v under load (llc1)
Doesn't hit 80 on realbench


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> it doesn't simulate encoding the x264 format. it actually DOES encode a video file over and over again. one of the packaged files is the actual video it uses to do the encoding. That's part of the reason why its' such a useful stability tool. It puts a real world test on the system rather than a synthetic burn load that just does calculations designed to overly stress the cpu.


Yes that's what I meant (it does encode a video, but not an actual video that I want to encode). Apologies as English isn't my first language.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Well .. maybe
> 
> More likely you had a program checking updates or your stability is questionable ... they can start "running or doing cycles" if ram is too tight etc


When I only run Hwmonitor and let it stay, CPU usage is like 0-1% and core clock 900-1000Mhz, switching a lot. I remember it was 800mhz before new bios update and loading setup defaults.. Maybe I try to disable C-states because I remember I disabled them and had only EIST on.. Hmm.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @TomcatV
> ,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you have a very good chip...is that a 6700K also? Or, does it depend on the stress-test that you used, to allow you to use your computer at 4.7GHz with just 1.264v? Or...maybe I can lower my processor to that voltage also for "regular-use" scenarios? I'm contemplating on lowering it down, because I tracked (logged) my "regular-use" scenarios: the only "high-end" games being played on my computer are Minecraft, Roblox, and Ultra Street Fighter IV...I convert/transcode movies every now and then, and I think that's about it as far as the most stressful tasks I do with my computer. Based on my tracking (I monitor the CPU Package Power usage via HWiNFO) the power use of my computer for the tasks I do is much, much lower than when I stress test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Though I am puzzled by your quote ...
> "• 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode)."
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding you, but while offset mode is indeed 5mv the "final" or what you will get at load for adaptive mode ["Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage"] is in 4mv increments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are correct and that is what I exactly meant as well. I am sorry for my English (it's not my first language). I will edit my post to make sure it's clear. I'm thinking of re-wording it like this:
> 
> _*"When tinkering with Offset Mode of overclocking (or when adding an Offset Value when tinkering with Adaptive Mode of overclocking - the second box/field), adjust the values by 5mv (but the actual resulting voltage will still follow the 4mv increments)"*_ <-does this sound more accurate?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Flattervie above can you reference/link the source for Intel stock values for VCCIO and VCCSA as your settings are for your ram @2666/1.2v and I suspect they are different for higher clocked ram? I also suspect they would be different for different "Cache Frequency" clocks? ... I need to tackle these settings as I think my long term instability with my 4.9 clocks are coming from my ram (XMP 2800) may improve here? My AUTO settings show 1.152v for both ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that one. I normally don't overclock my RAM so I make it a point to purchase something that I don't need to tweak. My RAM is the Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 (low-voltage), which is already 2666MHz and 1.2v out of the box that's why I didn't have to change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from a few games, my typical use-case for my computer is more work-related (a lot of large Excel files and statistical software like Minitab). I used to believe that Microsoft Excel needs a lot of RAM when it comes to complex calculations, but later on I learned that it is more CPU-bound. So I'm good with the RAM that I purchased and didn't tweak it anymore. I need RAM for multi-tasking (opening multiple Excel files), but that's just about it so the RAM speed/frequency is of less importance for me versus the amount of RAM.
> 
> I also build custom ROMs (firmware) for Android as a hobby, but the speed of compiling a ROM is more dependent on the type of storage (HDD vs. SSD) and also the amount of RAM versus the frequency of the RAM.
> 
> *EDIT:* for the RAM timings, I had to open AIDA64 to get the values and I wrote them down. And then I entered them manually in BIOS. The Kingston HyperX Fury (even with my HyperX Fury DDR3 RAM back in Sandy Bridge) seems to be very picky; when left on "AUTO", it makes my overclock unstable. Sorry if I wasn't of much help in regards to RAM. But maybe you can also try opening AIDA64 and look at your RAMs settings. At a time in the past I used Corsair Dominators and when you open AIDA64, it will list all the available timings/settings for your RAM, and then manually enter them in BIOS. I guess that will be a good starting point and will prevent you from tweaking the RAM "in the dark".
> 
> Glad to see you found the detail I was referring to (in the BIOS Menu settings, showing Min/Max/Standard, and the allowed incremental adjustments).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I had to find the "stock" (standard) values of VCCIO and VCCSA is because when they are left on "AUTO" (for my motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1), the motherboard seems to apply a higher voltage, close to the "max" that are recommended by the Tweaktown Overclocking Guide (and other guides online).
> 
> And yes, the fine-tuning part is going to be the longer part of the journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT #2:* for those with more technical knowledge, there is actually a "datasheet" for Intel processors which can be downloaded from their website. Here, they detail the current requirements/specifications and a lot of mumbo-jumbo that are way above my head, hahaha...I did see (Page 117) some of the "stock" voltages for some of the parameters that we hobbyists tweak in BIOS. Here's the link: *click me!*
> 
> Here's a picture of the said page in PDF:
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT #3:* I re-worded my previous post. It now reads:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> • 5mv if setting an Offset value like Offset Mode (or the "Offset Value" of Adaptive Mode). *NOTE:* the resulting VCore Voltage will still come in 4mv increments!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm very happy with this chip ... It is stable at both 4.7 and 4.8 (see sig) but I think I like 4.7 more because of the low voltages needed for what I do. My machine is mostly used for gaming/flight sims with occasional vid encoding tasks. If I were doing "Mission Critical" tasks I'd probably bump the 4.7 voltage to 1.280v just to be safe. If you want to lower your voltage for your daily tasks just try it. I almost had 4.7 stable at 1.248v but it failed Realbench @1.5hrs







The games you listed aren't to taxing, but lookout for other games (IE. GTA5 / Witcher3 / and others) as I think they are the Ultimate test of stability. That's also the reason why I like Realbench as a stressor, decent load on your GPU while running Handbrake! True or Real World stability is such a subjective thing with so many varying parameters it's really up to the individual to determine what stability is acceptable for them and their tasks









I like your "re-wording" of voltage increments and yes I think I will get back into Ram overclocking as I haven't done much since my Opteron max clocks days starting with *THIS* fine thread by Silent Scone ... XMP Be-Gone!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> GUYS WHATS A GOOD STRESS TEST THAT DEPICTS GAMES WELL??? Because i was rock stable at 1.42v and 4.8ghz on intel extreme utility for like hours so i was like yeah im good to go but as soon as i play csgo after like half an hour pc would lock up and i have to force reboot its def the overclock.. ISNT there a proper stress test that would really determine the cpu stability WITHOUT KILLING THE CPU AS I KNOW PRIME DOES THAT or so ive heard.


See comments above and a few pages back ... IMHO nothing stresses an OC like some games, especially when you throw your GPU(s) into the mix ... that's why I like Realbench if I had to pick One stressing program before moving onto the real world of extended gaming and seeing if your overclock(s) are truly stable ... I'd like to hear other experienced views as well, as this is just my opinion and like which "Craft Beer" is the "One" there's going to be a lot of differing opinions!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see I see. I've switched to using a fixed voltage: I selected 1.3 and my multiplier is 45.
> 
> My CPU's VID is 1.165 (and the cpu vcore listed under the mobo is 1.3)... what's the difference between the two?
> 
> Also what are safe motherboard temperatures? The CPU is staying under 60c but 2 out of 3 of the temp monitors on my mobo are ~57c.
> 
> 
> 
> VID (Voltage Identifier) = Voltage Level "request" by the CPU to the motherboard's VR (voltage regulator) to supply it, this is initialized by the CPU and can change accordingly if the CPU is in power saving mode like C1E/EIST features, and also each CPU has an unique max VID internally that was set at factory level while they're running at full load. Turning off power saving features like C1E/EIST will overide and disable those feature and the cpu's VID will be permanently set at their max.
> 
> VCore = Actual voltage "delivered/supplied" by the mobo to the cpu, this could be automatic from the cpu as the function of C1E/EIST features ... or ... it was manually set and override by user like in OCing, and this "manually set" vcore could be higher/lower than the cpu's VID at mobo with oc-ing capability.
Click to expand...

^^^^ This is really well stated and concise! ... +R









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are stress testing its better to use a fixed voltage during such tests
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that the concept of OCing and stress testing is being perverted? There seems to be those who consider OCing as a temporary activity, after which they return to stock (or some OC lower than "advertised") 24/7. My "old school" concept of OCing is that one should use stress testing to validate the OC that will be used 24/7...In other words, *stress testing should be your proof of concept*. Therefore, using one Vcore voltage mode for stress testing and another 24/7 makes no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...

I hear what your saying, and I agree, until you throw nuances like "binning" chips or Suicide bench runs into the mix ... and how bout what some think is the new cool overclocking of "How Low can you go"?









I may be one of the guys frustrating you as I have 2 different stable overclocks in my sig, for long term I prefer the 4.7GHz OC, but for benching I run my semi-stable 4.9GHz OC. I'm one of those guys that likes to treat my gear the best (IMHO) I can ... overclock it but don't unnecessarily put it in an early grave. I had a rig I sold to a friend that's still running a 2.8 overclock on an Opty 180 for almost 10yrs now. Or my Old School 12 valve '97 Dodge Cummins Diesel running as strong as ever with a pretty decent overclock (HeeHee) of phase 2 bombing upgrades that I bought new ... just my opinion but I hear where your coming from


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would never us Auto when stressing. I use offset
> A misconception IMO, I always stress using offset.
> 
> Just like when using fixed, as long as you pay attention to the voltage being applied, no negative consequences will occur


So the offset will offset the "CPU VCore" that is being supplied to the motherboard?

What is better for running 24/7 -- offset or fixed?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep, I'm very happy with this chip ... It is stable at both 4.7 and 4.8 (see sig) but I think I like 4.7 more because of the low voltages needed for what I do. My machine is mostly used for gaming/flight sims with occasional vid encoding tasks. If I were doing "Mission Critical" tasks I'd probably bump the 4.7 voltage to 1.280v just to be safe. If you want to lower your voltage for your daily tasks just try it. I almost had 4.7 stable at 1.248v but it failed Realbench @1.5hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The games you listed aren't to taxing, but lookout for other games (IE. GTA5 / Witcher3 / and others) as I think they are the Ultimate test of stability. That's also the reason why I like Realbench as a stressor, decent load on your GPU while running Handbrake! True or Real World stability is such a subjective thing with so many varying parameters it's really up to the individual to determine what stability is acceptable for them and their tasks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your "re-wording" of voltage increments and yes I think I will get back into Ram overclocking as I haven't done much since my Opteron max clocks days starting with *THIS* fine thread by Silent Scone ... XMP Be-Gone!


Hi @TomcatV,

I just had a new discovery, and would like to share.

I previously submitted a 4.6GHz overclock. Adaptive Mode (1.320v+Auto), LLC Level 3. VCCIO and VCCSA are as per the "Standard" values indicated in the BIOS Menu (ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1). Stress-test is ROG Real Bench and it passed the requirements by this thread (4-hour test, up to 4GB of RAM).

Now, I tested it by running some individual apps.

Minecraft, Roblox (it's my 7-year old son who plays those games), and Ultra Street Fighter IV - all good









Microsoft Excel with some large data sets and a lot of formulas - all good









Handbrake (I tried to transcode/convert a movie) - blue screen!









I adjusted the Adaptive Mode VCore up by a "notch" (and by "a notch" I meant, following the 16mv increments of Skylake). So as you can see, I stabilized it by 1.320v, but if we follow the 16mv increment/jumps/steps, it should have been 1.328v.

So I tried 1.328v and voila, Handbrake completed transcoding/converting (encoding) the video!

This now leads me to wonder: I thought ROG Real Bench has Handbrake in the mix when it performs the stress-test? And yet, a "real" run of Handbrake failed? Hm...I'm now starting to think and consider "slightly" veering away from the typical stress-tests and their recommendations. I do read that some forum members here in OCN do not stress-test the way we normally do: they just tweak their overclock and then run their "most intensive tasks" and base their stability from there. I guess this goes in line with what you and other experts are saying, that true stability is really subjective.

Although with the bump up to 1.328v (following the 16mv increments/steps/jumps that Skylake does), I did notice that the "bias" of the step towards the lower-tier is gone. What I mean is, in my 4.6GHz submission (the pie chart), you can see that there is a percentage of the time when the VCore drops to 1.264v. When I followed 1.328v (16mv rule/guide), the VCore is much more consistent in staying at 1.280v.

This is the pie chart from my original submission of 4.6GHz (actual post is *here*).



Would love to hear some insights about this observation, if possible. Thanks in advance.







Sorry for the long-winded explanation, I'm trying to describe it the best I can.

*EDIT:* I checked out the RAM Overclocking thread you linked. OMG, it looks difficult and confusing! I will save that thread for now, maybe I will need more time to understand it.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Depending on the ram you have, overclocking it could be very easy. I have g.skill ripjaws v ddr4 2400 ram and it's perfectly happy running at 3100mhz with the only change being upping the voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v (I didn't even have to mess with the timing, it's still at 15-15-15-35)


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> One fast question about idle clocks and multipliers. I used to idle at 800mhz with my 6600k, now I put default settings on bios and need to set it back working again. I put turbo disabled and EIST on. All C-states and whatever on auto. Now my idle is switching constantly 900-1000mhz, and not hitting the bottom 800mhz like usually.
> 
> So am I missing some C-state configuration I had with last settings?


If you updated to the latest f20 bios turn off Intel Speed Shift Technology


----------



## krutoydiesel

Username:krutoydiesel
CPU Model:6700k
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier:46
Core Frequency:4600
Cache Frequency:4200
Vcore in UEFI: 1.340
Vcore: 1.344 (It shows 1.36 max in HWmonitor), I did a 1 hour test with HWinfo and average was 1.344
FCLK: 800mhz
Cooling Solution: Custom loop, Gtx 980ti under water, CPU under water (Supremacy Evo) cooled by HW Labs GTS 280 + GTS 360 (highest temps during x264 68C on 2 cores)
Stability Test: x264 16 threads at normal priority - 18 hours

Batch Number: Made in Vietnam, Batch # X630B755
Ram Speed: 4x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinums Timing 15-17-17-35 Cas 15
Ram Voltage: 1.35
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments:It looks like I could get 4.7Ghz @ 1.375Vcore, will update at a later time, as 4.6ghz is plenty enough for me. Also stable 4.5 Ghz 1.33 Vcore


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> So the offset will offset the "CPU VCore" that is being supplied to the motherboard?
> 
> What is better for running 24/7 -- offset or fixed?


If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.

If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.

Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.
> 
> If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.
> 
> Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.


I see I see... what's the maximum offset to go to? How do I know the default max my mobo's CPU VCore will increase to?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.
> 
> If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.
> 
> Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.


in a perfect world where all hardware behaves...

Fact: i can get to a higer stable clock speed with fixed than offset

just cause that hasnt happened to you doesnt mean it doesnt happen and i dont want to run at anything less than the max i can. thats the oc animal that i am...

but the fact is everyone should try both ways or they wont understand their hardware in=depth like we aim to..
"this is the only way to do it" rarely is in my repertior and nor should it for any serious enthusiast ocer. even if i think it wont work i'll work that angle to death until i've proven it to myself.

anyway i guess everyone who doesnt agree with you gets gets either talked down to and his opinion disregarded, or cant be bothered typing to sort you out.

its easier to overclock now and everyones a guru it seems. pity.. cause i think we all showed more humility back in the lga775 days


----------



## MattBaneLM

pretty much all my few rep pts have come from my comments about fixed voltage....

from mostly old school overclockers who know the score...


----------



## steelbom

I'm trying offset at the moment. I'm at 4.2GHz with +10mV.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> pretty much all my few rep pts have come from my comments about fixed voltage....
> 
> from mostly old school overclockers who know the score...


im old school


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> im old school


and an aussie to boot








to get ur 4.9's did you go fixed or offset dude? being asus board it could be either way...

you would have to agree that having a constant has the advantage of you being more likely to see signs of instability if you use a monitoring graph like with Aida64.. sometimes i know my on-the-edge oc is gonna crash from idle just by observing that...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> and an aussie to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get ur 4.9's did you go fixed or offset dude? being asus board it could be either way...
> 
> you would have to agree that having a constant has the advantage of you being more likely to see signs of instability if you use a monitoring graph like with Aida64.. sometimes i know my on-the-edge oc is gonna crash from idle just by observing that...


Aussie Aussie Aussie oi oi oi







. Prefer to use constant voltage for stability testing as it allows me to more easily get the lowest voltage possible for a given frequency (though there is nothing wrong with using offset or adaptive) I used fixed voltage to get 4.9Ghz using Realbench and Aida 64 both of which also stress the GPU's which in my experience is far more likely to be stable than just a stability test that only does the CPU. For whatever reason only stressing the CPU doesn't always lead to a solid overclock as many other members have experienced. I tend to use adaptive mode for 24/7 use simply to try and extend the life of my CPU as well as reduce the heat output. Looking forward to Kabylake, Im not expecting any IPC gains but based on what we know so far 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz at 1.3 to 1.325V seems quite possible.


----------



## steelbom

What's the difference between fixed mode and adaptive? My mobo doesn't have an adaptive mode. Just auto, fixed and offset.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Aussie Aussie Aussie oi oi oi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Prefer to use constant voltage for stability testing as it allows me to more easily get the lowest voltage possible for a given frequency (though there is nothing wrong with using offset or adaptive) I used fixed voltage to get 4.9Ghz using Realbench and Aida 64 both of which also stress the GPU's which in my experience is far more likely to be stable than just a stability test that only does the CPU. For whatever reason only stressing the CPU doesn't always lead to a solid overclock as many other members have experienced. I tend to use adaptive mode for 24/7 use simply to try and extend the life of my CPU as well as reduce the heat output. Looking forward to Kabylake, Im not expecting any IPC gains but based on what we know so far 5Ghz to 5.2Ghz at 1.3 to 1.325V seems quite possible.


Spot on mate

It's a choice at the end of the day.. unless you have an asrock then the board will decide for you lol

But I truly believe we shouldn't teach noobs to jump straight into offset. Explore explore explore

And don't take anyone's word for anything, find out for yourself by running some tests

I missed a post of urs before bro

I'm with ya on the why find out ur max stable happy-to-stress test it for hours if you do it properly but then not run that 24/7.... times have changed
(Hwbot runs notwithstanding)

I have one of the worst volting 6700k's I've seen. Nearly 1.50v to get 4.8 HT stable
Imc isn't too bad so.. one saving grace...
If it wasn't for delid, using CM Nano maker extreme, a little lapping, the 2 rads, 9 case fans, and 1000 reseatings of my waterblock (and having to buy a raystorm pro) I would be stuck in shixville
And it ain't running any cooler for me with eist and c/st one which I find strange.
So I did settle back to 4.7's

Point of note, it seems the newer bios (than last I tried offset is a bit better than the last with offset than before (llc seemed to have a mind of its own.)

Still with it on underload at same volts as fixed I run about 3 seconds slower per 32M Pi than with fixed

That's like the difference between a tight or loose trrfi!

Hrmph! ?


----------



## fleetfeather

@Darkwizzie I was browsing the thread while redownloading the x264 benchmark when I read this quote in the OP:
Quote:


> In order to get Cstates to work correctly with an overclock, you need to have adaptive voltage mode on.


This must be a Skylake-specific thing, right? Haswell and Devils Canyon definitely allow c-states to correctly drop idle VCore when overclocking with a defined manual Vcore, at least with a ROG mobo


----------



## steelbom

Seemed to have hit something reasonably stable: 4.4GHz @ +100mV offset. Max vcore so far is 1.248v. Might run the stress test for a few hours while I'm out...


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> If you updated to the latest f20 bios turn off Intel Speed Shift Technology


Yes I am using F20 and Intel speed shift is disabled by default. You have same cpu and mb and is your multiplier 8x on idle? Or 9x like mine? It only goes to x8 when the screen is sleeping. Before bios update it was 800mhz without screen off type of mode..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Well .. maybe
> 
> More likely you had a program checking updates or your stability is questionable ... they can start "running or doing cycles" if ram is too tight etc


And back to this again, what you mean by ram too tight? I have not overclocked my ram at all, it is on XMP profile. Though it doesnt run 2400Mhz, automatically downclocks it to 2133 when I run 4 sticks..

EDIT: I Run now with all C-states disabled except C6 state. Now I can see max 2 cores at the time going to 800mhz for half of seconds sometime even when browsing.. So seems better. Is there any difference between different C-states? Like has C8 most variety in clock modes (800mhz,900mhz,1000hz,1200mhz) and lower C-state had only like (800mhz,1600mhz...) ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I was browsing the thread while redownloading the x264 benchmark when I read this quote in the OP:
> This must be a Skylake-specific thing, right? Haswell and Devils Canyon definitely allow c-states to correctly drop idle VCore when overclocking with a defined manual Vcore, at least with a ROG mobo


With my Maximus VIII Formula this seems to be the case unlike the Maximus VII Hero I previously had which allowed you to enable or disable the various C states manually.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> Yes I am using F20 and Intel speed shift is disabled by default. You have same cpu and mb and is your multiplier 8x on idle? Or 9x like mine? It only goes to x8 when the screen is sleeping. Before bios update it was 800mhz without screen off type of mode..
> And back to this again, what you mean by ram too tight? I have not overclocked my ram at all, it is on XMP profile. Though it doesnt run 2400Mhz, automatically downclocks it to 2133 when I run 4 sticks..
> 
> EDIT: I Run now with all C-states disabled except C6 state. Now I can see max 2 cores at the time going to 800mhz for half of seconds sometime even when browsing.. So seems better. Is there any difference between different C-states? Like has C8 most variety in clock modes (800mhz,900mhz,1000hz,1200mhz) and lower C-state had only like (800mhz,1600mhz...) ?


hey dude I didn't mean anything. ram runs in cycle times. if for example the row to refresh timing is tighter than the system can keep up with then it will flop which could give a few symptoms... didn't mean anything by it and haven't kept track of all said before by urself..

just a thought but what is ur fclk set at?

you said this again... sorry if I brought back old crap lol


----------



## Gorhell

Hello All.

I just want to share my OC with i5 6600K. i've been able to do 4.6Ghz at 1.320VCore

I'm currently stress testing it using Prime95 for about an hour. No Issues so far and I'm installing ASUS Realbench as of Now

Here's my CPU-Z link

http://valid.x86.fr/qmuqik

Here's my CPU-Z,Prime95,HWINFO and HWMONITOR Screens:


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> hey dude I didn't mean anything. ram runs in cycle times. if for example the row to refresh timing is tighter than the system can keep up with then it will flop which could give a few symptoms... didn't mean anything by it and haven't kept track of all said before by urself..
> 
> just a thought but what is ur fclk set at?
> 
> you said this again... sorry if I brought back old crap lol


All right. FCLK Was 1ghz, it should not affect CPU?

However, it seems to work with C8 state enabled, rest on auto. I mistyped C6 state earlier but yeah it was C8 state which got it working more normally.







Going to 800mhz now.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> All right. FCLK Was 1ghz, it should not affect CPU?


It is your system frequency

My board hates 1000fclk
It only had 800 and before bios updates
Now if the clouds don't line up in the sky it will spit its dummy... bloody asrock...

Just a thought to pull it back maybe

Bugger all performance diff anyway
You can change ur cstate frequencies?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.
> 
> If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.
> 
> Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.


That is incorrect, fixed voltage still allows the cpu to lower its voltage to 0.855 volts when at 800mhz.

The voltage method has nothing to do with the processor's power states.

As you can see from the screenshot below, I have my voltage set to Fixed Voltage at 1.2 volts and in Hwmonitor, you can see my cpu is at 800mhz and only using 0.860 volts and when at 4.2ghz it uses 1.195 volts as set in my bios.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> All right. FCLK Was 1ghz, it should not affect CPU?
> 
> However, it seems to work with C8 state enabled, rest on auto. I mistyped C6 state earlier but yeah it was C8 state which got it working more normally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to 800mhz now.


FCLK on Skylake, basically controls the speed at which the cpu communicates with the PCIE bus. It has no effect on cpu overclocking.

By changing it from 800mhz to 1ghz, you will see a slight increase in your gpu performance, mainly noticeable in benchmarks such as 3d Mark Firestrike for example.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That is incorrect, fixed voltage still allows the cpu to lower its voltage to 0.855 volts when at 800mhz.
> 
> The voltage method has nothing to do with the processor's power states.
> 
> As you can see from the screenshot below, I have my voltage set to Fixed Voltage at 1.2 volts and in Hwmonitor, you can see my cpu is at 800mhz and only using 0.860 volts and when at 4.2ghz it uses 1.195 volts as set in my bios.


Correct if you have cstates and eist on and not in performance mode in windows...
Personally I disable those two and run performance mode so I can see any issues as they arise

But spot on dude
Surprised I didn't bring that up
That's how much I bother with that stuff lol


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Correct if you have cstates and eist on and not in performance mode in windows...
> Personally I disable those two and run performance mode so I can see any issues as they arise
> 
> But spot on dude
> Surprised I didn't bring that up
> That's how much I bother with that stuff lol


Yeah I also disable them when overclocking, including RSR as well.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> FCLK on Skylake, basically controls the speed at which the cpu communicates with the PCIE bus. It has no effect on cpu overclocking.
> 
> By changing it from 800mhz to 1ghz, you will see a slight increase in your gpu performance, mainly noticeable in benchmarks such as 3d Mark Firestrike for example.


It is a system frequency and it can affect stability at least on my board
I spend hours n hours trying things out and all other things being equal I can get a stable setting,, passes xtu, ibt, Realbench and 32m Pi, but after I switch to 1000 on SOME occasions... bsod or freeze
I'm not saying it should be like that but it does affect some poor fools like me

Especially if I go even 101 bclk


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah I also disable them when overclocking, including RSR as well.


Ahhhh so refreshing to find a serious old school overclocker









What's rsr?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.
> 
> If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.
> 
> Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect, fixed voltage still allows the cpu to lower its voltage to 0.855 volts when at 800mhz.
> 
> The voltage method has nothing to do with the processor's power states.
> 
> As you can see from the screenshot below, I have my voltage set to Fixed Voltage at 1.2 volts and in Hwmonitor, you can see my cpu is at 800mhz and only using 0.860 volts and when at 4.2ghz it uses 1.195 volts as set in my bios.
Click to expand...

Hi tknight, can you confirm using HWINFO64 that you are seeing Vcore and not VID?
Checking my past screenshots for fixed vs adaptive mode, I see my VID drop but not Vcore when I was on fixed voltage.



Spoiler: Fixed voltage screenshot



Fixed voltage






Spoiler: Adaptive mode screenshot



Adaptive mode


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Ahhhh so refreshing to find a serious old school overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's rsr?


Reliability Stress Restrictor or Residency State Regulation ( as Gigabyte prefer to call it in their Z170 boards).

It can reduce maximum clock speed or require more cpu voltage for the same frequency. It was designed to act as a safeguard to ensure longer CPU longevity.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi tknight, can you confirm using HWINFO64 that you are seeing Vcore and not VID?
> Checking my past screenshots for fixed vs adaptive mode, I see my VID drop but not Vcore when I was on fixed voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixed voltage screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adaptive mode screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive mode


The VID field in Hwmonitor actually shows the vcore voltage that has been set in the bios and is being sent to the cpu. The VID field in Hwmonitor will show the current, min and max volts used by the cpu, depending on whether it is idle or under full load, regardless if you are running at stock clocks or have your cpu overclocked..

In the following example, I have manually overclocked my 6700K to 4.5ghz, and have set a fixed voltage of 1.34 volts in the bios, for the purpose of this example. A 6700K at idle, runs at 800mhz and only uses 0.855-0.865 volts.
Under full load at 4.5ghz, running AIDA Stress Test to achieve 100% utilisation, it uses about 1.32 - 1.34 volts, as seen by the max voltage.

I have displayed HWinfo64 and it is showing the VR VOUT field in red, which is the vcore voltage on my board, being sent to the cpu.
I have also displayed HwMonitor and highlighted the VID field, to show that is matching the VR VOUT(vcore voltage) field in Hwinfo64 and is increasing and decreasing in voltage, based on the cpu load, when the cpu is overclocked.

Screen 1 - 6700K at idle clocks



Screen 2 - 6700K under full load at 4.5ghz


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Reliability Stress Restrictor or Residency State Regulation ( as Gigabyte prefer to call it in their Z170 boards).
> 
> It can reduce maximum clock speed or require more cpu voltage for the same frequency. It was designed to act as a safeguard to ensure longer CPU longevity.


ah yeah that thing, never had that on either


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi tknight, can you confirm using HWINFO64 that you are seeing Vcore and not VID?
> Checking my past screenshots for fixed vs adaptive mode, I see my VID drop but not Vcore when I was on fixed voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixed voltage screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adaptive mode screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> Adaptive mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VID field in Hwmonitor actually shows the vcore voltage that has been set in the bios and is being sent to the cpu. The VID field in Hwmonitor will show the current, min and max volts used by the cpu, depending on whether it is idle or under full load, regardless if you are running at stock clocks or have your cpu overclocked..
> 
> In the following example, I have manually overclocked my 6700K to 4.5ghz, and have set a fixed voltage of 1.34 volts in the bios, for the purpose of this example. A 6700K at idle, runs at 800mhz and only uses 0.855-0.865 volts.
> Under full load at 4.5ghz, running AIDA Stress Test to achieve 100% utilisation, it uses about 1.32 - 1.34 volts, as seen by the max voltage.
> 
> I have displayed HWinfo64 and it is showing the VR VOUT field in red, which is the vcore voltage on my board, being sent to the cpu.
> I have also displayed HwMonitor and highlighted the VID field, to show that is matching the VR VOUT(vcore voltage) field in Hwinfo64 and is increasing and decreasing in voltage, based on the cpu load, when the cpu is overclocked.
> 
> Screen 1 - 6700K at idle clocks
> 
> 
> 
> Screen 2 - 6700K under full load at 4.5ghz
Click to expand...

Please show Vcore readings like Lays did in his screenshot for his Z170M OCF
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9860#post_25689262


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The VID field in Hwmonitor actually shows the vcore voltage that has been set in the bios and is being sent to the cpu. The VID field in Hwmonitor will show the current, min and max volts used by the cpu, depending on whether it is idle or under full load, regardless if you are running at stock clocks or have your cpu overclocked..
> 
> In the following example, I have manually overclocked my 6700K to 4.5ghz, and have set a fixed voltage of 1.34 volts in the bios, for the purpose of this example. A 6700K at idle, runs at 800mhz and only uses 0.855-0.865 volts.
> Under full load at 4.5ghz, running AIDA Stress Test to achieve 100% utilisation, it uses about 1.32 - 1.34 volts, as seen by the max voltage.
> 
> I have displayed HWinfo64 and it is showing the VR VOUT field in red, which is the vcore voltage on my board, being sent to the cpu.
> I have also displayed HwMonitor and highlighted the VID field, to show that is matching the VR VOUT(vcore voltage) field in Hwinfo64 and is increasing and decreasing in voltage, based on the cpu load, when the cpu is overclocked.
> 
> Screen 1 - 6700K at idle clocks
> 
> 
> 
> Screen 2 - 6700K under full load at 4.5ghz


When I display the VR Out in HWiNFO, using fixed voltage, it never changes. As we discussed in the other thread, neither does VID. Only VCore actually changes under load.

Idle


Load


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> When I display the VR Out in HWiNFO, using fixed voltage, it never changes. As we discussed in the other thread, neither does VID. Only VCore actually changes under load.


I understand that its not changing for you and it is a bit difficult to determine why its not, without seeing all your settings in your bios for your particular board, to determine what your cpu power management is set to. But i can say for certain that it does change and something configured on your board is preventing it from doing that, otherwise if that was the case i wouldn't be able to do it on mine, but i have been able to repeat the same process across many different Z170 boards.

All i can comment on is my actual experiences with all the Z170 boards i have benched with and they all do the same thing.

Also do keep in mind that all the Z170 boards i have used, have been the overclocking range of boards from each manufacturer and these boards normally contain a bios, that has a lot more options and settings for overclocking, than just a normal Z170 board.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That is incorrect, fixed voltage still allows the cpu to lower its voltage to 0.855 volts when at 800mhz.
> 
> The voltage method has nothing to do with the processor's power states.
> 
> As you can see from the screenshot below, I have my voltage set to Fixed Voltage at 1.2 volts and in Hwmonitor, you can see my cpu is at 800mhz and only using 0.860 volts and when at 4.2ghz it uses 1.195 volts as set in my bios.


You're looking at VID not Vcore.

The C-States and Speedstep complement Offset. Its possible to have the multiplier decrease when using fixed but your voltage will not.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You're looking at VID not Vcore.
> 
> The C-States and Speedstep complement Offset. Its possible to have the multiplier decrease when using fixed but your voltage will not.


No i am not, the VID field in HWMonitor is showing my cpu vcore voltage, as i am using fixed voltage, which overrides the cpu's vid.
Plus my cpu does not have a VID of 1.195 volts at 4.2ghz, that is what my vrm is supplying to the cpu, based on the 1.2 volt limit i have set in the bios.

The C-States and Enhanced Intel Speedstep run independently of whatever voltage method you have chosen. The voltage type has no bearing on how they work, as they can be enabled or disabled regardless of Fixed or Offset.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> No i am not, the VID field in HWMonitor is showing my cpu vcore voltage, as i am using fixed voltage, which overrides the cpu's vid.
> Plus my cpu does not have a VID of 1.195 volts at 4.2ghz, that is what my vrm is supplying to the cpu, based on the 1.2 volt limit i have set in the bios.
> 
> The C-States and Enhanced Intel Speedstep run independently of whatever voltage method you have chosen. The voltage type has no bearing on how they work, as they can be enabled or disabled regardless of Fixed or Offset.


If this were true, then i don't see the point of having different voltage methods.

Vcore should be displayed where it says motherboard, CPU, Aux. Look in settings to see if its hidden

Do you have a CPU-z screen shots?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If this were true, then i don't see the point of having different voltage methods.
> 
> Vcore should be displayed where it says motherboard, CPU, Aux. Look in settings to see if its hidden
> 
> Do you have a CPU-z screen shots?


I have already been asked this numerous times, if you look at post 9970 on page 997 of this thread, you will see that i have shown that the VID field in HWMonitor is showing my vcore voltage.

The VR VOUT ( Voltage Regulator Voltage Out) field in Hwinfo is the VRM Voltage Out of my board, that supplies the voltage to the cpu. With Skylake the FIVR has been taken off the cpu die and placed on the board. When you set the Vcore voltage in your bios, you are not setting the voltage of the cpu directly, you are setting the voltage that the Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) will be sending to the cpu and this overrides the cpu's vid. It is this voltage that is monitored as VR VOUT or Vcore Voltage, depending on how its labelled for your board.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> I have already been asked this numerous times, if you look at post 9970 on page 997 of this thread, you will see that i have shown that the VID field in HWMonitor is showing my vcore voltage.
> 
> The VR VOUT ( Voltage Regulator Voltage Out) field in Hwinfo is the VRM Voltage Out of my board, that supplies the voltage to the cpu. With Skylake the FIVR has been taken off the cpu die and placed on the board. When you set the Vcore voltage in your bios, you are not setting the voltage of the cpu directly, you are setting the voltage that the Voltage Regulator Module (VRM) will be sending to the cpu and this overrides the cpu's vid. It is this voltage that is monitored as VR VOUT or Vcore Voltage, depending on how its labelled for your board.


I understand how it works. What im saying that is that i don't believe you are reading your voltage outputs correctly or maybe something is setup weird since you are using software and not UEFI.

Pretty much every board will display Vcore as an independent output.

Regardless of platform, Offset and Fixed Vcore have worked the same for many years.

How offset functions is almost identical to how it functioned on my Z68, except my Z68 had Turbo which allowed me to control the idle Vcore and full load Vcore independently. Where this Gigabyte only has offset or "dynamic"

Do you have CPU-z screen shots?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I understand how it works. What im saying that is that i don't believe you are reading your voltage outputs correctly or maybe something is setup weird since you are using software and not UEFI.
> 
> Pretty much every board will display Vcore as an independent output.
> 
> Regardless of platform, Offset and Fixed Vcore have worked the same for many years.
> 
> How offset functions is almost identical to how it functioned on my Z68, except my Z68 had Turbo which allowed me to control the idle Vcore and full load Vcore independently. Where this Gigabyte only has offset or "dynamic"
> 
> Do you have CPU-z screen shots?


I am not using software, i set everything in the bios and only used Formula Drive to show that my voltage was in Fixed mode, for the purpose of the screenshot.

There is nothing setup weird and i am not reading anything wrong.
The voltage level does decrease when idling in Fixed Voltage mode, the same as it does in Adaptive/offset and Gigabytes dynamic.

The voltage method does not control the cpu's power states. They are completely separate settings.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> I am not using software, i set everything in the bios and only used Formula Drive to show that my voltage was in Fixed mode, for the purpose of the screenshot.
> 
> There is nothing setup weird and i am not reading anything wrong.
> The voltage level does decrease when idling in Fixed Voltage mode, the same as it does in Adaptive/offset and Gigabytes dynamic.
> 
> The voltage method does not control the cpu's power states. They are completely separate settings.


I don't believe that to be true but don't want to go on and on.

I guess we have all been doing it wrong for years


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I don't believe that to be true but don't want to go on and on.
> 
> I guess we have all been doing it wrong for years


Well what you choose to believe is upto you.

But the fact remains that the VR VOUT field in Hwinfo, is the voltage being sent to the cpu by the VRM, based on what is set in Vcore Voltage in the bios and as clearly shown, it does increase or decrease based on cpu frequency and load, when the cpu is in Fixed Voltage mode.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Well what you choose to believe is upto you.
> 
> But the fact remains that the VR VOUT field in Hwinfo, is the voltage being sent to the cpu by the VRM, based on what is set in Vcore Voltage in the bios and as clearly shown, it does increase or decrease based on cpu frequency and load, when the cpu is in Fixed Voltage mode.


Its not what I choose to believe, it goes against everything regarding how offset and fixed voltage function and how majority of motherboards function.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its not what I choose to believe, it goes against everything regarding how offset and fixed voltage function and how majority of motherboards function.


Ok lets try this from another viewpoint. Even though i know for certain that the VID field in Hwmonitor is showing my vcore voltage, lets just say for hypothetical purposes, its showing the VID like you think it is, then its still showing that the voltage is decreasing in Fixed voltage mode.

Because the VID is the volts the cpu is requesting from the vrm and for it to show/request 0.855 volts, means that the cpu has lowered its voltage requirements at that frequency, being 800mhz. Otherwise if it didn't decrease then it would still be showing 1.195 volts at 800mhz but that is not the case.

.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its not what I choose to believe, it goes against everything regarding how offset and fixed voltage function and how majority of motherboards function.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lets try this from another viewpoint. Even though i know for certain that the VID field in Hwmonitor is showing my vcore voltage, lets just say for hypothetical purposes, its showing the VID like you think it is, then its still showing that the voltage is decreasing in Fixed voltage mode.
> 
> Because the VID is the volts the cpu is requesting from the vrm and for it to show/request 0.855 volts, means that the cpu has lowered its voltage requirements at that frequency, being 800mhz. Otherwise if it didn't decrease then it would still be showing 1.195 volts at 800mhz but that is not the case.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

In my screenshot for fixed mode, I did show that VID dropped (see minimum value) but Vcore did not


----------



## Raghar

VID changes even in fixed mode, it's independent on BIOS setting. But CPU and MB uses fixed voltage and simply ignoring VID. Dropping in EIST should still keep voltage at set value. Otherwise fixed voltage will not have ANY disadvantages. (On my CPU variable voltage has 0.89 W power consumption and fixed 5.80 W or so. Board reset on accident, and I noticed quite late otherwise I wouldn't bother with adaptive voltage at all. CPU is nice thermometer on adaptive voltage, 14 nm basically falls to room temperature.)


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> In my screenshot for fixed mode, I did show that VID dropped (see minimum value) but Vcore did not


As i stated, the VID field in HWMonitor, is showing my vcore voltage and not the vid of the cpu, as that is being overridden by the fixed voltage setting in the bios.

The VR VOUT field in hwinfo, is the voltage going to the cpu from the vrm and that is based on what has been set in the bios. And that does decrease when the cpu lowers it frequency.

I have shown that very clearly in post 9970 and that it does match with what is in my VID field of Hwmonitor. No amount of debating is going to change the fact that the VR VOUT field is cpu voltage. You can even go and verify with the programmer of hwinfo himself, if you still refuse to accept the facts. Plus it's also written multiple times on the hwinfo forum, confirming that it is cpu voltage.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> In my screenshot for fixed mode, I did show that VID dropped (see minimum value) but Vcore did not
> 
> 
> 
> As i stated, the VID field in HWMonitor, is showing my vcore voltage and not the vid of the cpu, as that is being overridden by the fixed voltage setting in the bios.
> 
> The VR VOUT field in hwinfo, is the voltage going to the cpu from the vrm and that is based on what has been set in the bios. And that does decrease when the cpu lowers it frequency.
> 
> I have shown that very clearly in post 9970 and that it does match with what is in my VID field of Hwmonitor. No amount of debating is going to change the fact that the VR VOUT field is cpu voltage. You can even go and verify with the programmer of hwinfo himself, if you still refuse to accept the facts. Plus it's also written multiple times on the hwinfo forum, confirming that it is cpu voltage.
Click to expand...

Did you read your own hypothetical question to Lucky 23? That was what I quoted & was answering to


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> I understand that its not changing for you and it is a bit difficult to determine why its not, without seeing all your settings in your bios for your particular board, to determine what your cpu power management is set to. But i can say for certain that it does change and something configured on your board is preventing it from doing that, otherwise if that was the case i wouldn't be able to do it on mine, but i have been able to repeat the same process across many different Z170 boards.
> 
> All i can comment on is my actual experiences with all the Z170 boards i have benched with and they all do the same thing.
> 
> Also do keep in mind that all the Z170 boards i have used, have been the overclocking range of boards from each manufacturer and these boards normally contain a bios, that has a lot more options and settings for overclocking, than just a normal Z170 board.


My motherboard is marketed as an overclocking board, but I have taken several BIOS screenshots so you may see my options.

Some screens would not fit completely in one screenshot, so I moved the thumb bar and took another one or two screenshots to show all the options.

If there are some options you wish to see expanded further, let me know and I can provide more screenshots.


----------



## iBerggman

Am I missing something here? I set the vcore to 1.35V on my AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ but hwinfo and cpu-z shows the vcore fluctuating between 1.392-1.408


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBerggman*
> 
> Am I missing something here? I set the vcore to 1.35V on my AsRock Z170 Extreme 7+ but hwinfo and cpu-z shows the vcore fluctuating between 1.392-1.408


Is ur LLC set to 1?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001* ]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep, I'm very happy with this chip ... It is stable at both 4.7 and 4.8 (see sig) but I think I like 4.7 more because of the low voltages needed for what I do. My machine is mostly used for gaming/flight sims with occasional vid encoding tasks. If I were doing "Mission Critical" tasks I'd probably bump the 4.7 voltage to 1.280v just to be safe. If you want to lower your voltage for your daily tasks just try it. I almost had 4.7 stable at 1.248v but it failed Realbench @1.5hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The games you listed aren't to taxing, but lookout for other games (IE. GTA5 / Witcher3 / and others) as I think they are the Ultimate test of stability. That's also the reason why I like Realbench as a stressor, decent load on your GPU while running Handbrake! True or Real World stability is such a subjective thing with so many varying parameters it's really up to the individual to determine what stability is acceptable for them and their tasks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your "re-wording" of voltage increments and yes I think I will get back into Ram overclocking as I haven't done much since my Opteron max clocks days starting with *THIS* fine thread by Silent Scone ... XMP Be-Gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @TomcatV
> ,
> 
> I just had a new discovery, and would like to share.
> 
> I previously submitted a 4.6GHz overclock. Adaptive Mode (1.320v+Auto), LLC Level 3. VCCIO and VCCSA are as per the "Standard" values indicated in the BIOS Menu (ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1). Stress-test is ROG Real Bench and it passed the requirements by this thread (4-hour test, up to 4GB of RAM).
> 
> Now, I tested it by running some individual apps.
> 
> Minecraft, Roblox (it's my 7-year old son who plays those games), and Ultra Street Fighter IV - all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft Excel with some large data sets and a lot of formulas - all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake (I tried to transcode/convert a movie) - blue screen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adjusted the Adaptive Mode VCore up by a "notch" (and by "a notch" I meant, following the 16mv increments of Skylake). So as you can see, I stabilized it by 1.320v, but if we follow the 16mv increment/jumps/steps, it should have been 1.328v.
> 
> So I tried 1.328v and voila, Handbrake completed transcoding/converting (encoding) the video!
> 
> This now leads me to wonder: I thought ROG Real Bench has Handbrake in the mix when it performs the stress-test? And yet, a "real" run of Handbrake failed? Hm...I'm now starting to think and consider "slightly" veering away from the typical stress-tests and their recommendations. I do read that some forum members here in OCN do not stress-test the way we normally do: they just tweak their overclock and then run their "most intensive tasks" and base their stability from there. I guess this goes in line with what you and other experts are saying, that true stability is really subjective.
> 
> Although with the bump up to 1.328v (following the 16mv increments/steps/jumps that Skylake does), I did notice that the "bias" of the step towards the lower-tier is gone. What I mean is, in my 4.6GHz submission (the pie chart), you can see that there is a percentage of the time when the VCore drops to 1.264v. When I followed 1.328v (16mv rule/guide), the VCore is much more consistent in staying at 1.280v.
> 
> This is the pie chart from my original submission of 4.6GHz (actual post is *here*).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Would love to hear some insights about this observation, if possible. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded explanation, I'm trying to describe it the best I can.
> 
> *EDIT:* I checked out the RAM Overclocking thread you linked. OMG, it looks difficult and confusing! I will save that thread for now, maybe I will need more time to understand it.
Click to expand...

Hmmm .... could've been an anomaly? Realbench does in fact use a form of Handbrake (see pic) ... Not sure why the % of 1.264v is now gone except you moved just beyond another tier, or the test and Temps weren't exactly the same. Maybe someone else could offer another observation? ... As Nenkitsune says below, ram overclocking can be much simpler than it looks ... all those in depth settings are what usually differentiates the top dogs in OC competitions ... last time I was way into it was on the 939/Opty platform back in the day of DFI Street and the Lanboy board, we kicked most every ones behinds because of the in depth bios settings made by "Oscar" for that board ... fun times! I have a lot of reading to do before I get back up to that level again if ever











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Depending on the ram you have, overclocking it could be very easy. I have g.skill ripjaws v ddr4 2400 ram and it's perfectly happy running at 3100mhz with the only change being upping the voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v (I didn't even have to mess with the timing, it's still at 15-15-15-35)


Well said +R








Wow kinda like the old naked DDR3 Samsungs, a lot of performance just waiting to be discovered for Free!
Ram overclocking can sometimes be more fun/rewarding than a lot of people think








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> So the offset will offset the "CPU VCore" that is being supplied to the motherboard?
> 
> What is better for running 24/7 -- offset or fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> If using fixed, then no matter whether your CPU is at Idle or full load, the full load Vcore will be applied that is set in UEFI.
> 
> If you use Offset, then the CPU will run identical to stock but with a higher Max multiplier. The CPU will downclock at idle to an 8 multiplier using less than 1.00v then boost to max multiplier at set Vcore.
> 
> Offset provides both an Idle and Full load Vcore. Both will change depending on if you increase or decrease offset.
Click to expand...

True! But I read an article the other day, dang can't find it ... thought it was linked in this thread, that had an in depth discussion on why you need not worry about running "Fixed" 24/7 on newer platforms (new internal architecture), causing anymore degradation than Offset or Adaptive because in Idle states even though your vCore is fixed, if there is no load (stress), the CPU isn't actually using the fixed voltage. And the actual measured power savings were miniscule. The article was a revelation for me and had all the charts showing "Wattage Draw" to prove it ... I'll link it if I ever find it again, maybe someone else can help out


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hmmm .... could've been an anomaly? Realbench does in fact use a form of Handbrake (see pic) ... Not sure why the % of 1.264v is now gone except you moved just beyond another tier, or the test and Temps weren't exactly the same. Maybe someone else could offer another observation? ... As Nenkitsune says below, ram overclocking can be much simpler than it looks ... all those in depth settings are what usually differentiates the top dogs in OC competitions ... last time I was way into it was on the 939/Opty platform back in the day of DFI Street and the Lanboy board, we kicked most every ones behinds because of the in depth bios settings made by "Oscar" for that board ... fun times! I have a lot of reading to do before I get back up to that level again if ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow kinda like the old naked DDR3 Samsungs, a lot of performance just waiting to be discovered for Free!
> Ram overclocking can sometimes be more fun/rewarding than a lot of people think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True! But I read an article the other day, dang can't find it ... thought it was linked in this thread, that had an in depth discussion on why you need not worry about running "Fixed" 24/7 on newer platforms (new internal architecture), causing anymore degradation than Offset or Adaptive because in Idle states even though your vCore is fixed, if there is no load (stress), the CPU isn't actually using the fixed voltage. And the actual measured power savings were miniscule. The article was a revelation for me and had all the charts showing "Wattage Draw" to prove it ... I'll link it if I ever find it again, maybe someone else can help out


Yeah had detailed power savings etc and they were like you said minuscule
Maybe it was in the ivy thread


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Depending on the ram you have, overclocking it could be very easy. I have g.skill ripjaws v ddr4 2400 ram and it's perfectly happy running at 3100mhz with the only change being upping the voltage from 1.2 to 1.35v (I didn't even have to mess with the timing, it's still at 15-15-15-35)
> 
> 
> 
> Well said +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow kinda like the old naked DDR3 Samsungs, a lot of performance just waiting to be discovered for Free!
> Ram overclocking can sometimes be more fun/rewarding than a lot of people think
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't know what it is but DDR4 ram for some reason overclocks like mad up to about 3000mhz. At that point you run into the ultra high binned chips that are running at speeds above 3000mhz. g.skill seems to have good memory modules, and appear to just slap the same chips in everything below their 3000mhz stuff and just sell them as lower speed memory (that's what it feels like at least, considering that my ram runs at 3100mhz with only a voltage bump)

DDR2 ram never overclocked too well in my experience, and I never ran DDR3 ram.

I keep looking for DDR4 overclocking reviews on memory but can't find anything outside of people going "LULZ TURN ON XMP" in their write ups.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what it is but DDR4 ram for some reason overclocks like mad up to about 3000mhz. At that point you run into the ultra high binned chips that are running at speeds above 3000mhz. g.skill seems to have good memory modules, and appear to just slap the same chips in everything below their 3000mhz stuff and just sell them as lower speed memory (that's what it feels like at least, considering that my ram runs at 3100mhz with only a voltage bump)
> 
> DDR2 ram never overclocked too well in my experience, and I never ran DDR3 ram.
> 
> I keep looking for DDR4 overclocking reviews on memory but can't find anything outside of people going "LULZ TURN ON XMP" in their write ups.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/3330#post_25703554

That what ur after?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what it is but DDR4 ram for some reason overclocks like mad up to about 3000mhz. At that point you run into the ultra high binned chips that are running at speeds above 3000mhz. g.skill seems to have good memory modules, and appear to just slap the same chips in everything below their 3000mhz stuff and just sell them as lower speed memory (that's what it feels like at least, considering that my ram runs at 3100mhz with only a voltage bump)
> 
> DDR2 ram never overclocked too well in my experience, and I never ran DDR3 ram.
> 
> I keep looking for DDR4 overclocking reviews on memory but can't find anything outside of people going "LULZ TURN ON XMP" in their write ups.


DDR4 overclocks well past 3000mhz, but there are a lot of factors involved in overclocking memory. It is not just the dram modules, but also the motherboard, its bios, and your cpu's imc ability. A misconception that I see quite often, is that people think that all Z170 boards are the same, and then wonder why they cannot achieve both cpu and memory overclocks, like they see others doing.

The board's bios plays a very crucial role as to what can and can't be achieved when overclocking memory, as the specific overclocking range of boards, have quite a few settings that are just not present in normal Z170 boards.

In terms of DDR4 memory, B-Die modules have the best overclocking ability with regards to the highest speeds and the tightest timings. But again this is also is dependant on your board and cpu's ability to be able to handle those modules.

Trident Z DDR4 - 3600mhz b-die kits, are an excellent module, for they have the ability to overclock to speeds of upto 4000mhz and beyond, provided you have a 2 Dimm board. But they will do upto 3866mhz at C12 on 4 Dimm boards. They are a good middle of the range speed module, as they sit pretty much in the centre between 3000mhz and 4000mhz frequency. They are available in C15, C16 and C17 timings.

The following link is a review of the 3600mhz C17 B-die kit, written by a professional overclocker and unlike normal memory reviews by people that don't know how to really overclock their memory, this has been written from the view of overclocking your memory to get the most of out the modules. Even though it is about the C17 kit, the same methods apply for the C15 and C16 kits as well.

http://ocxtreme.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9&sid=3826a538a8db5869cd86e591e39f299a


----------



## MattBaneLM

I have my 3200 at 3600 and tighter

I saw the other day someone oc a 2666 hyperx black kit to nearly 4000

Stock volts are 1.20 at 2666 though

Not expensive either... nice


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I have my 3200 at 3600 and tighter
> 
> I saw the other day someone oc a 2666 hyperx black kit to nearly 4000
> 
> Stock volts are 1.20 at 2666 though
> 
> Not expensive either... nice


What are your timings at 3600mhz and is your kit E-Die or B-Die ?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> My motherboard is marketed as an overclocking board, but I have taken several BIOS screenshots so you may see my options.
> 
> Some screens would not fit completely in one screenshot, so I moved the thumb bar and took another one or two screenshots to show all the options.
> 
> If there are some options you wish to see expanded further, let me know and I can provide more screenshots.


Your screenshots do not show any of your cpu's power management settings, such as EIST, C-States, RSR etc


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> What are your timings at 3600mhz and is your kit E-Die or B-Die ?


well heres where you may be able to help me i hope bro... i havent yet looked into which IC'S are on my memory which is crazy since i have binned em slot x stick and everything lol... i went to but a main list site was down...

how do i work that out without it taking hours of googling?

timings are -



enough info?? lol.
Oh and pics of the cooling for fun and cause I'm loving the white for once




i have tightened a few subs but havent gone to town on it as i hadnt decided what frequency i was gonna run at given my ups n downs with this chip. tbh if ya asked me 3 weeks into owning it i would have said it will never go above 4.6's hyperthreading enabled.. i ran it like a 6600k for a while and still do in some benches if submitting to HWBOT. I dont get to do much of that but founf there was a comp on this weekend so went in. rookie thing... got a 5th out of 412











that being said i would luv to pretend i know nothing about memory and have you school me as much as ya can. no comment too small... i wanna hear it all....

from what i can tell i think the ram has planty of headroom frequency wise but it just wont boot dual channel and barely even single channel (yes i trained first with one stick, mrc off) at 3733....
it can do 14-15-15-28 at 3200Mhz and i can loosen it from 15-17-17-43 to 18-18-18-44 or xmp and no good for 3733...
volts in bios for that are

1.440 vdimm
1.175 vccio (1.208 MS)
1.250 vccsa (1.272 MS)
as you can see in my pic typical asrock board pumpinb it up... :/

so yeah, what IC's do i have and some reading material on how the sub time of the mains and each other would be great

Side note: i think it sux when someone reps ya with a comment but doesnt tell you who left/ sent it to ya... just sayin


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> well heres where you may be able to help me i hope bro... i havent yet looked into which IC'S are on my memory which is crazy since i have binned em slot x stick and everything lol... i went to but a main list site was down...
> 
> how do i work that out without it taking hours of googling?
> 
> timings are -
> 
> 
> 
> enough info?? lol.
> Oh and pics of the cooling for fun and cause I'm loving the white for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have tightened a few subs but havent gone to town on it as i hadnt decided what frequency i was gonna run at given my ups n downs with this chip. tbh if ya asked me 3 weeks into owning it i would have said it will never go above 4.6's hyperthreading enabled.. i ran it like a 6600k for a while and still do in some benches if submitting to HWBOT. I dont get to do much of that but founf there was a comp on this weekend so went in. rookie thing... got a 5th out of 412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that being said i would luv to pretend i know nothing about memory and have you school me as much as ya can. no comment too small... i wanna hear it all....
> 
> from what i can tell i think the ram has planty of headroom frequency wise but it just wont boot dual channel and barely even single channel (yes i trained first with one stick, mrc off) at 3733....
> it can do 14-15-15-28 at 3200Mhz and i can loosen it from 15-17-17-43 to 18-18-18-44 or xmp and no good for 3733...
> volts in bios for that are
> 
> 1.440 vdimm
> 1.175 vccio (1.208 MS)
> 1.250 vccsa (1.272 MS)
> as you can see in my pic typical asrock board pumpinb it up... :/
> 
> so yeah, what IC's do i have and some reading material on how the sub time of the mains and each other would be great
> 
> Side note: i think it sux when someone reps ya with a comment but doesnt tell you who left/ sent it to ya... just sayin


Yeah no problem, I'll help you get your memory a lot tighter and faster, as much as your board and cpu can handle.

Download and run the Thaiphoon program and do an SPD read on both your DIMM's and post up the screens. This program will show you what IC's you have. Once we know what IC's you have, then we can overclock using the right timings for the appropriate IC.

In your SIgnature, it says you have Corsair Vengenance, they should have a sticker on one side, with all the info about the kit including timings and serial numbers etc. There should be a Version Number on there, if you can also let me know what that is, as that also tells what IC is used. Version 4.24 is E-Die and Version 4.31 is B-DIe.

Thaiphoon - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i have tightened a few subs but havent gone to town on it as i hadnt decided what frequency i was gonna run at given my ups n downs with this chip. tbh if ya asked me 3 weeks into owning it i would have said it will never go above 4.6's hyperthreading enabled.. i ran it like a 6600k for a while and still do in some benches if submitting to HWBOT. I dont get to do much of that but founf there was a comp on this weekend so went in. rookie thing... got a 5th out of 412


Just had a look at your Rookie #38 subs and not bad for a Rookie









Nice system by the way, the white looks good.

This is my benching system - http://www.overclock.net/t/1576446/want-to-have-your-build-featured-on-ekwb-social-media/40#post_25638499


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Just had a look at your Rookie #38 subs and not bad for a Rookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice system by the way, the white looks good.
> 
> This is my benching system - http://www.overclock.net/t/1576446/want-to-have-your-build-featured-on-ekwb-social-media/40#post_25638499


Thanks man
And love the test bench that can obviously fly! Haha
That's some rads bro! Luv it
I think I'm gonna get the HWBOT TB

I could beat those guys if I simply had a 4.9 sub 1.45v CPUs from silicon lottery and a nice 2x4 kit of ddr4000+


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Thanks man
> And love the test bench that can obviously fly! Haha
> That's some rads bro! Luv it
> I think I'm gonna get the HWBOT TB
> 
> I could beat those guys if I simply had a 4.9 sub 1.45v CPUs from silicon lottery and a nice 2x4 kit of ddr4000+


Thanks.

Yeah the Openbench on Hwbot is pretty good, I just prefer the Praxis Wetbench, as its more of a 24/7 setup, versus the Openbench which cannot hold as much equipment, due to being designed for portability.

Is your 6700K delidded ? If so what TIM have you used under and on top of the IHS ?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah the Openbench on Hwbot is pretty good, I just prefer the Praxis Wetbench, as its more of a 24/7 setup, versus the Openbench which cannot hold as much equipment, due to being designed for portability.
> 
> Is your 6700K delidded ? If so what TIM have you used under and on top of the IHS ?


i'm all about room so i'll hit you up closer to buying one

i have done it two ways

Coolermaster maker Nano Extreme (not pro or the other one) under and on top of the ihs (how it is atm since the other day and running well but there is a good arguement for as5 under hood and cm n ext on top... i think the nano kinda cooks a bit over time. but it may have been movement of case jiggled something too... who knows? thats why i went back to nano under this time.... it was killing me not knowing.

the as5 is nice and thick so stops it slipping about if you have a tricky mount and once it beds in is still one of the best (the most reliable) TIMS out there

as5 = the beatles
ya always go back there for comfort


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hmmm .... could've been an anomaly? Realbench does in fact use a form of Handbrake (see pic) ... Not sure why the % of 1.264v is now gone except you moved just beyond another tier, or the test and Temps weren't exactly the same. Maybe someone else could offer another observation? ... As Nenkitsune says below, ram overclocking can be much simpler than it looks ... all those in depth settings are what usually differentiates the top dogs in OC competitions ... last time I was way into it was on the 939/Opty platform back in the day of DFI Street and the Lanboy board, we kicked most every ones behinds because of the in depth bios settings made by "Oscar" for that board ... fun times! I have a lot of reading to do before I get back up to that level again if ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow kinda like the old naked DDR3 Samsungs, a lot of performance just waiting to be discovered for Free!
> Ram overclocking can sometimes be more fun/rewarding than a lot of people think


Hi @TomcatV

Thanks for the information. Yeah, maybe it was just an anomaly, or maybe my VCore was really too low for my tasks. Anyway, no biggie. Having bumped my original 4.6GHz overclock up to 1.328v (from the original 1.320v) didn't effect any negative changes to my computer's temperatures. I appreciate the insights.









I am starting to get interested in RAM overclocking, but all the mumbo-jumbo seems to confuse me. There seems to be a lot of "dials" that need to be tuned, I don't know where to start.









I was reading the latest posts after yours, as those new posts are now talking about RAM Overclocking. I downloaded Thaiphoon as referenced by OCN member @tknight . Here are my screenshots. Maybe someone can help me?

By the way, my RAM is the Kingston HyperX Fury (black), 8GBx2. It's 2666MHz "low-voltage" (1.2v). Can this be overclocked? The Kingston website says it's "plug-and-play" which leads me to understand I can't overclock it. Final question: is it worth to overclock the RAM, i.e. would I feel the difference, or is it more of figures on a spreadsheet (so to speak)?

Screenshots from Thaiphoon:


----------



## LostParticle

@tknight

Hi,

I've read your post and I downloaded Thaiphoon. It gives me the following report about my RAM, model shown in the software and also in my sig_rig.



Does this mean that my ICs are from Hynix?

Thank you!


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i'm all about room so i'll hit you up closer to buying one
> 
> i have done it two ways
> 
> Coolermaster maker Nano Extreme (not pro or the other one) under and on top of the ihs (how it is atm since the other day and running well but there is a good arguement for as5 under hood and cm n ext on top... i think the nano kinda cooks a bit over time. but it may have been movement of case jiggled something too... who knows? thats why i went back to nano under this time.... it was killing me not knowing.
> 
> the as5 is nice and thick so stops it slipping about if you have a tricky mount and once it beds in is still one of the best (the most reliable) TIMS out there
> 
> as5 = the beatles
> ya always go back there for comfort


Lol the beatles !!!

To be honest with you, AS5 has been superseded by a lot of Thermal pastes. Yes it is still a good paste for general use, but for overclocking, it just doesn't come close to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, which is the best non conductive TIM on the market. This is what you want to be using for the top of the IHS.

As for the underneath of the IHS, you only want to be using a liquid metal paste and Coollaboratory liquid ultra(CLU), provides the best results and will not pump out.

I saw your XTU temps on your Rookie 38 sub and 80 degrees at 4.7ghz is still quite hot for a delidded 6700K, with your cooling setup of a 360mm and 280mm rads.

I highly recommend you redo your TIM, as I have written above and you will get a very noticeable drop in temps.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @tknight
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've read your post and I downloaded Thaiphoon. It gives me the following report about my RAM, model shown in the software and also in my sig_rig.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that my ICs are from Hynix?
> 
> Thank you!


It's showing "Not Determined" under DRAM Components, so I cannot tell what is it from that screenshot. I did however look up the model number that is displayed and according to the following link, it is meant to be Samsung IC's. Is the kit in the picture the one you have ?

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/743351-G-Skill-TridentX-2x8GB-DDR3-1866-CL8-F3-1866C8D-16GTX


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Lol the beatles !!!
> 
> To be honest with you, AS5 has been superseded by a lot of Thermal pastes. Yes it is still a good paste for general use, but for overclocking, it just doesn't come close to Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, which is the best non conductive TIM on the market. This is what you want to be using for the top of the IHS.
> 
> As for the underneath of the IHS, you only want to be using a liquid metal paste and Coollaboratory liquid ultra(CLU), provides the best results and will not pump out.
> 
> I saw your XTU temps on your Rookie 38 sub and 80 degrees at 4.7ghz is still quite hot for a delidded 6700K, with your cooling setup of a 360mm and 280mm rads.
> 
> I highly recommend you redo your TIM, as I have written above and you will get a very noticeable drop in temps.


dude trust me. horrible volting chip. i praise myself in a quiet room for getting it to that!

just call it "contained" lol
my VID sits at 1.240-1.265
should have seen me going nuts when i couldnt get it seated properly!
i analysed it and there were a couple things-
raysorm pro top mount isnt tight when fittings are on. 1.5ml movement which if ur not puching it flat while locking it down can tilt
experimented with inbound fans at the top of case to give positive preasure in case so aviod dust and cool vrms etc but it was blowing the hot air on to the copper block
and worst of all the bracket and screw pins bent bacause they are thin rubbish. a really bad flaw for raystorm.. i ended getting it flat on, put whit sticky tape on the screw downs so i could turn em all exaclty the same number of times one turn at a tmiecriss cross AND measured the locking plates distance from the mobo as i went because you are supposed to screw it down till it locks inall of them.... my a$$! the springs are diff strangths so if you do it relatively normally it uneven preassure as its being tightened

it truly is the bad voltage... at least the imc isnt horrible like some


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @TomcatV
> 
> Thanks for the information. Yeah, maybe it was just an anomaly, or maybe my VCore was really too low for my tasks. Anyway, no biggie. Having bumped my original 4.6GHz overclock up to 1.328v (from the original 1.320v) didn't effect any negative changes to my computer's temperatures. I appreciate the insights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to get interested in RAM overclocking, but all the mumbo-jumbo seems to confuse me. There seems to be a lot of "dials" that need to be tuned, I don't know where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading the latest posts after yours, as those new posts are now talking about RAM Overclocking. I downloaded Thaiphoon as referenced by OCN member @tknight
> . Here are my screenshots. Maybe someone can help me?
> 
> By the way, my RAM is the Kingston HyperX Fury (black), 8GBx2. It's 2666MHz "low-voltage" (1.2v). Can this be overclocked? The Kingston website says it's "plug-and-play" which leads me to understand I can't overclock it. Final question: is it worth to overclock the RAM, i.e. would I feel the difference, or is it more of figures on a spreadsheet (so to speak)?
> 
> Screenshots from Thaiphoon:


Your IC's are made by Micron. I have not overclocked using Micron, so I cannot say what your kit is capable of. You can try overclocking it to see how far you can get.

IC Specs - https://www.micron.com/parts/dram/ddr4-sdram/mt40a512m8rh-075e


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> It's showing "Not Determined" under DRAM Components, so I cannot tell what is it from that screenshot. I did however look up the model number that is displayed and according to the following link, it is meant to be Samsung IC's. Is the kit in the picture the one you have ?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/743351-G-Skill-TridentX-2x8GB-DDR3-1866-CL8-F3-1866C8D-16GTX


Yes, that is the kit I am having.

This is my RAM OC, so far, I have never touched any secondary timings:



Do you think that it's worth it to try anything further with Samsung ICs?
_(I do not think so)_

Thanks


----------



## MattBaneLM

its not a temp drop i need its a voltage rail raise... lol


----------



## MattBaneLM

FYI
If you can educate me about my kit that's awesome




Painting my top spreaders white too



Put em on an old kit to stop the paint going inside


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, that is the kit I am having.
> 
> This is my RAM OC, so far, I have never touched any secondary timings:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that it's worth it to try anything further with Samsung ICs?
> _(I do not think so)_
> 
> Thanks


Are you wanting to overclock your memory for daily use or for benchmarking purposes.?

If its for daily 24/7 use and you are happy with the performance you are getting as is, then I would just leave it.

If you are trying to score some record in a benchmark, then there is still room to tighten.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> dude trust me. horrible volting chip. i praise myself in a quiet room for getting it to that!
> 
> just call it "contained" lol
> my VID sits at 1.240-1.265
> should have seen me going nuts when i couldnt get it seated properly!
> i analysed it and there were a couple things-
> raysorm pro top mount isnt tight when fittings are on. 1.5ml movement which if ur not puching it flat while locking it down can tilt
> experimented with inbound fans at the top of case to give positive preasure in case so aviod dust and cool vrms etc but it was blowing the hot air on to the copper block
> and worst of all the bracket and screw pins bent bacause they are thin rubbish. a really bad flaw for raystorm.. i ended getting it flat on, put whit sticky tape on the screw downs so i could turn em all exaclty the same number of times one turn at a tmiecriss cross AND measured the locking plates distance from the mobo as i went because you are supposed to screw it down till it locks inall of them.... my a$$! the springs are diff strangths so if you do it relatively normally it uneven preassure as its being tightened
> 
> it truly is the bad voltage... at least the imc isnt horrible like some


That doesn't sound good at all what you have described lol !!

I would seriously change to a EK Supremacy EVO block, redo the TIM with CLU/Kyronaut and I can guarantee that you will get a lot better temps and better overclocking ability.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> FYI
> If you can educate me about my kit that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting my top spreaders white too
> 
> 
> 
> Put em on an old kit to stop the paint going inside


Did you manage to see what the version number was on the stickers, before you painted over them ?

If you can please run Thaiphoon, then we can see exactly what you have?

Actually since you have taken off your heat spreaders, you will be able to see your IC's. Take a photo of them and post them up as well, they will have the model number written on them.


----------



## MattBaneLM

So what's this 16mv thing tomcat was talking about?
I should use
1.449/1.465/1.481?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Are you wanting to overclock your memory for daily use or for benchmarking purposes.?
> 
> If its for daily 24/7 use and you are happy with the performance you are getting as is, then I would just leave it.
> 
> If you are trying to score some record in a benchmark, then there is still room to tighten.


Well, I am using these timings for months, or even a couple of years, now and it has never betrayed me. I have tested with HCI memtest (1000%) and also Google's memory stress test in Linux Mint, quite a few times, all good. But I would like to find my kit's limits or improve it, if possible.

I could post BIOS screenshots of all my secondary and the rest of the timings, if you would be willing to suggest something to me. If it's all right, I suggest to do this in *The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club*, as I'm not using a Skylake.

Thank you, +REP


----------



## MattBaneLM




----------



## MattBaneLM




----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> So what's this 16mv thing tomcat was talking about?
> I should use
> 1.449/1.465/1.481?


Can you give me the link to where he talks about it, as I have not read what he has written


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*


Version 4.24 is Samsung E-Die.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well, I am using these timings for months, or even a couple of years, now and it has never betrayed me. I have tested with HCI memtest (1000%) and also Google's memory stress test in Linux Mint, quite a few times, all good. But I would like to find my kit's limits or improve it, if possible.
> 
> I could post BIOS screenshots of all my secondary and the rest of the timings, if you would be willing to suggest something to me. If it's all right, I suggest to do this in *The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club*, as I'm not using a Skylake.
> 
> Thank you, +REP


Yeah that's no problem if you want to post up your Timings in the Devil's Canyon thread.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> So what's this 16mv thing tomcat was talking about?
> I should use
> 1.449/1.465/1.481?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Can you give me the link to where he talks about it, as I have not read what he has written
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

@MattBaneLM @tknight

That was me and @TomcatV talking about our common observation with regard to the voltage steps ("jumps") in Skylake chips. We have (individually) observed that the VCore voltage moves in 16mv increments, for example: 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, etc. and confirmed these individual observations during our conversation throughout the thread.

*EDIT:* here's the post (*click me!*)


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That doesn't sound good at all what you have described lol !!
> 
> I would seriously change to a EK Supremacy EVO block, redo the TIM with CLU/Kyronaut and I can guarantee that you will get a lot better temps and better overclocking ability.


The raystorm is as good as a supremacy according to many and it's new

Just a **** chip bro
If I didn't do what I have it would be stuck at 4.5

I thought my cooling system was doing pretty well dealing with 1.520 volts llc1 now TBH

It's dictated by the chip I assure you

I'm never happy bro so you can imagine how much time I have spent on this chip

my temps are head and shoulders above where they have been
I think my WB was bottoming out on the lock latch for the CPU
Sitting on that instead of flush on the ihs and I had it too high in the latch too

These are good temps bro for this CPU

I'm in Australia in summer too

When winter returns I will be miles in front
It's was 37 deg here yesterday


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> FYI
> If you can educate me about my kit that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting my top spreaders white too


Here is my technical article about Vengeance LED series http://softnology.biz/ddr4_vengeance_led.html
Translate it with Google.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> @MattBaneLM
> @tknight
> 
> That was me and @TomcatV
> talking about our common observation with regard to the voltage steps ("jumps") in Skylake chips. We have (individually) observed that the VCore voltage moves in 16mv increments, for example: 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, etc. and confirmed these individual observations during our conversation throughout the thread.
> 
> *EDIT:* here's the post (*click me!*)


Gotcha! You studied the volt increment jumps

Well done

Been telling myself to do that for ages


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Gotcha! You studied the volt increment jumps
> 
> Well done
> 
> Been telling myself to do that for ages


Ehehe...thank you.  I'm not a pro, but I deal with statistics in my line of work so observing data and numbers is something I'm familiar with. I'm just a regular hobbyist when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> That was me and @TomcatV
> talking about our common observation with regard to the voltage steps ("jumps") in Skylake chips. We have (individually) observed that the VCore voltage moves in 16mv increments, for example: 1.232v, 1.248v, 1.264v, 1.280v, 1.296v, etc. and confirmed these individual observations during our conversation throughout the thread.
> 
> *EDIT:* here's the post (*click me!*)


I noticed that too!

I also noticed that when I increased my offset voltage by 10 each time it wouldn't always show me a higher max voltage next stress test. Rather than going up 10mV (100, 110, 120, etc.) is it better to go up in 16mV increments?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> The raystorm is as good as a supremacy according to many and it's new
> 
> Just a **** chip bro
> If I didn't do what I have it would be stuck at 4.5
> 
> I thought my cooling system was doing pretty well dealing with 1.520 volts llc1 now TBH
> 
> It's dictated by the chip I assure you
> 
> I'm never happy bro so you can imagine how much time I have spent on this chip
> 
> my temps are head and shoulders above where they have been
> I think my WB was bottoming out on the lock latch for the CPU
> Sitting on that instead of flush on the ihs and I had it too high in the latch too
> 
> These are good temps bro for this CPU
> 
> I'm in Australia in summer too
> 
> When winter returns I will be miles in front
> It's was 37 deg here yesterday


I'm assuming you are running in an air-con environment, when it is 37 degrees right ? What is your ambient room temperature inside your house when your air con is on ? Also what is the water temperature of your loop ?

Just to give you a comparison, my delidded 6700K with CLU/Kryonaut, at 1.50 volts LLC Level 1, at 5ghz core and cache, gets 60-62 degrees in XTU, with an ambient room temperature of 20-22 degrees.

I never had any of the mouting issues with the Supremacy EVO, that you have had with your Raystorm. I simply mounted the bottom plate, mounted the evo block and screwed down the four screws and it was done. It sat perfectly first time.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I noticed that too!
> 
> I also noticed that when I increased my offset voltage by 10 each time it wouldn't always show me a higher max voltage next stress test. Rather than going up 10mV (100, 110, 120, etc.) is it better to go up in 16mV increments?


Hi @steelbom

That's pretty much what I tried to figure out. 

I have overclocked my Skylake chip (6700K) in various frequencies and overclocking modes so far (4.5GHz, 4.6GHz, and 4.7GHz) - both Offset and Adaptive Mode, and noted down everything that I could observe.

For Offset, the minimum increment that you are allowed in BIOS is really 10mv 5mv, but the resulting VCore voltage (the actual value) is in increments of 4mv. So basically when overclocking using Offset Mode, you adjust by 5mv increments but you will see a movement of 4mv increments. In other words, 5mv of Offset "tick" = 4mv of actual VCore voltage "tick".

When using Adaptive Mode, the value you enter is not an Offset value but rather the actual VCore voltage, so you use 4mv increments (or 8mv or 12mv or 16mv, etc.).

If you plan, however, to use the additional box/field ("Offset Value") under Adaptive mode, it allows you to use 0.001v (1mv) increments. Most people leave it on AUTO, while some use 5mv increments. I suggest, to make it less confusing (that particular box/field named Offset in Adaptive Mode), to use 4mv increments. This way you won't get confused with having to convert the numbers.

Now, when you stress-test or use your computer normally and monitor it via software like HWiNFO, you will see the actual voltage move in 4 x 4mv (16mv) increments.

I hope I was able to explain it properly.









This is my last post (for the 4.7GHz), it also has links to my other previous posts for my other overclock submissions. Feel free to read them: *click me!*

*EDIT:* I forgot to answer your question, hahaha! I was a fan of the Offset Mode of overclocking, particularly during Sandybridge. I'm a relatively new owner of a Skylake processor and I find Adaptive Mode to be very nice, so that's where I'm focusing right now. I still use Offset Mode (because I want to save an Offset Mode and an Adaptive Mode profile in BIOS for each of my overclocks), but whenever I do use Offset Mode I still go with 5mv increments when finding my overclock.

Just remember that each 5mv increment translates to a 4mv actual VCore voltage (I'm stating this as a matter of personal observation, not to be misconstrued as established fact). You can perhaps do a quick experiment: try 20mv and see if the resulting VCore voltage moved by 16mv.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @steelbom
> 
> That's pretty much what I tried to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have overclocked my Skylake chip (6700K) in various frequencies and overclocking modes so far (4.5GHz, 4.6GHz, and 4.7GHz) - both Offset and Adaptive Mode, and noted down everything that I could observe.
> 
> For Offset, the increment is really 10mv, but the resulting VCore voltage (the actual value) is in increments of 4mv. So basically when overclocking using Offset Mode, you adjust by 5mv increments but you will see a movement of 4mv increments. In other words, 5mv of Offset "tick" = 4mv of actual VCore voltage "tick".
> 
> When using Adaptive Mode, the value you enter is not an Offset value but rather the actual VCore voltage, so you use 4mv increments.
> 
> If you plan, however, to use the additional box/field ("Offset Value") under Adaptive mode, it allows you to use 0.001v (1mv) increments. Most people leave it on AUTO, while some use 5mv increments. I suggest, to make it less confusing (that particular box/field named Offset in Adaptive Mode), to use 4mv increments.
> 
> Now, when you stress-test or use your computer normally and monitor it via software like HWiNFO, you will see the actual voltage move in 4 x 4mv (16mv) increments.
> 
> I hope I was able to explain it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last post (for the 4.7GHz), it also has links to my other previous posts for my other overclock submissions. Feel free to read them: *click me!*


Ok now I follow what you mean by the 16mv thing lol!!

What benefit have you found by using this method?

I just always use fixed voltage and increase my voltage at 0.01 volts at a time.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> I'm assuming you are running in an air-con environment, when it is 37 degrees right ? What is your ambient room temperature inside your house when your air con is on ? Also what is the water temperature of your loop ?
> 
> Just to give you a comparison, my delidded 6700K with CLU/Kryonaut, at 1.50 volts LLC Level 1, at 5ghz core and cache, gets 60-62 degrees in XTU, with an ambient room temperature of 20-22 degrees.
> 
> I never had any of the mouting issues with the Supremacy EVO, that you have had with your Raystorm. I simply mounted the bottom plate, mounted the evo block and screwed down the four screws and it was done. It sat perfectly first time.


Only have Evap cooling and it was prob up to 28-29 at midday...
I was actually gonna stop clocking CPU for summer except for ice bucketing for challenges and focus on memory ... case modding etc but this is actually a win believe it or not

I can't just blame the WB
Could be the mobo
Could be the ihs now doesn't have ENOUGH headroom and is pushing it all out
Especially with expansion and contraction.. could be making itself an air pocket on contraction

Who knows.. but I persisted till now
I'm stoked I can run 4.7 with ht on at all

Silly me delidded instead of selling it off in a build

I wasn't running my own "PC magic Perth" business then though
Today it's an easy unload


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Only have Evap cooling and it was prob up to 28-29 at midday...
> I was actually gonna stop clocking CPU for summer except for ice bucketing for challenges and focus on memory ... case modding etc but this is actually a win believe it or not
> 
> I can't just blame the WB
> Could be the mobo
> Could be the ihs now doesn't have ENOUGH headroom and is pushing it all out
> Especially with expansion and contraction.. could be making itself an air pocket on contraction
> 
> Who knows.. but I persisted till now
> I'm stoked I can run 4.7 with ht on at all
> 
> Silly me delidded instead of selling it off in a build
> 
> I wasn't running my own "PC magic Perth" business then though
> Today it's an easy unload


Yeah fair enough, I totally understand where you are coming from. 4.7ghz overclock is decent.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok now I follow what you mean by the 16mv thing lol!!
> 
> What benefit have you found by using this method?
> 
> I just always use fixed voltage and increase my voltage at 0.01 volts at a time.


You know I'm the same as you in that regard dude but it fascinated me how it ran on auto voltage. Voltages were everywhere
On auto volts (auto and auto llc, not even choosing fixed or offset , letting the computer decide) it would jump upto 1.350v plenty and almost positive it was changing LLC on-the-fly
Mind you that was on a less happy bios and fclk has never played nice on this board....
It's probably ALL asrocks fault.... (insert headbutt noise) .... wish I could swear cause there no justice to my comments without a good F AND C to accentuate it

DUDE! Did you see my pics of my memory? Got the part number on the pcb for my corsair

Help a bro n tell me what I have here. Samsung, Hynix or poo

And if there's sub categories I need some tutoring


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok now I follow what you mean by the 16mv thing lol!!
> 
> What benefit have you found by using this method?
> 
> I just always use fixed voltage and increase my voltage at 0.01 volts at a time.


Hi @tknight

Haha, yeah sorry I tend to be long-winded...English isn't my first language.

Sorry, which method? The Overclocking Mode (Manual vs. Adaptive vs. Offset)? Or the approach to finding the VCore voltage (or mv increment) to use?

If the question is the latter (the approach), well the benefit for me is that it establishes a sense of "order" (pattern) to how I overclock, as opposed to just putting in some random numbers which I feel don't make sense and thereby getting lost in the process. That's how my knowledge of statistics helped me.







It helps you "predict" or "forecast" stuff (establish a pattern, in other words). I've been overclocking since Sandybridge and while there are a lot of guides/how-to's out there, there is little to none that describes a more data-driven approach. So I had to make one for myself and I am just sharing it. Basically, the idea is I figured out how the voltage "jumps" in relation to how you adjust the settings in BIOS. In simple terms I tried to "crack the key" and that key is:

Offset Mode: 5mv "tick" = 4mv actual Vcore

Adaptive: enter the actual voltage. But use 16mv increments as an initial guide. Once stable, try to see if you can get the same overclock for a lower VCore voltage, but keep in mind to use 4mv increments.

Adaptive with Offset Value: in the initial box, enter actual voltage (following 16mv). In the second box, while it allows you to enter up to 1mv, use 16mv (or smaller, as long as it's a factor of 4) increments so that you won't get confused.

If you were asking about the Overclocking Mode: I personally find Adaptive or Offset to lower down the VCore voltage when the system load goes down. I did read your previous post/conversation about this. I see two schools of thought where:

1. One says Manual Voltage with C-states is pretty much like Offset (or Adaptive now) because while the voltage stays constant, the power draw is negated (and when C-states are activated, the actual core/s is/are shut off)

2. The other school of thought says that #1 isn't true.

School of thought #1, however, says that there is very negligible difference in terms of power savings and power draw, hence there's nothing to worry about. School of thought #2 on the other hand, says that while it may be true, voltage is detrimental to the chip (or higher than needed voltage, when the chip isn't fully loaded, a.k.a. this school of thought says that additional voltage should be applied only when the chip asks for it, instead of applying voltage all the time).

It's just going to be an ongoing debate. I prefer to not worry about it and just go with what I believe works for me.







Personally I'm with the "Offset/Adaptive" side.

PS: gotta go for now, will be back in about 30 minutes. Will check back with you.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> You know I'm the same as you in that regard dude but it fascinated me how it ran on auto voltage. Voltages were everywhere
> On auto volts (auto and auto llc, not even choosing fixed or offset , letting the computer decide) it would jump upto 1.350v plenty and almost positive it was changing LLC on-the-fly
> Mind you that was on a less happy bios and fclk has never played nice on this board....
> It's probably ALL asrocks fault.... (insert headbutt noise) .... wish I could swear cause there no justice to my comments without a good F AND C to accentuate it


LOL !!!

To be honest my Asrock Z170 OCFM board, has been excellent, but then again it is a specialized overclocking board and can do things that a lot of other Z170 boards simply cannot do.

But I have also had a great experiences with Asus and Giagbyte Z170 boards as well.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> LOL !!!
> 
> To be honest my Asrock Z170 OCFM board, has been excellent, but then again it is a specialized overclocking board and can do things that a lot of other Z170 boards simply cannot do.
> 
> But I have also had a great experiences with Asus and Giagbyte Z170 boards as well.


A formula would be fun
My extreme 4 was 1.45 in bios and 1.60 at read points with a multimeter

Have you checked you voltages as reported from the mobo read points against the OS reading?

Makes ya stop n think when someone says they have CPU on high clocks with minimal volts


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @tknight
> 
> Haha, yeah sorry I tend to be long-winded...English isn't my first language.
> 
> Sorry, which method? The Overclocking Mode (Manual vs. Adaptive vs. Offset)? Or the approach to finding the VCore voltage (or mv increment) to use?
> 
> If the question is the latter (the approach), well the benefit for me is that it establishes a sense of "order" (pattern) to how I overclock, as opposed to just putting in some random numbers which I feel don't make sense and thereby getting lost in the process. That's how my knowledge of statistics helped me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps you "predict" or "forecast" stuff (establish a pattern, in other words). I've been overclocking since Sandybridge and while there are a lot of guides/how-to's out there, there is little to none that describes a more data-driven approach. So I had to make one for myself and I am just sharing it.
> 
> If you were asking about the Overclocking Mode: I personally find Adaptive or Offset to lower down the VCore voltage when the system load goes down. I did read your previous post/conversation about this. I see two schools of thought where:
> 
> 1. One says Manual Voltage with C-states is pretty much like Offset (or Adaptive now) because while the voltage stays constant, the power draw is negated (and when C-states are activated, the actual core/s is/are shut off)
> 2. The other school of thought says that #1 isn't true.
> 
> School of thought #1, however, says that there is very negligible difference in terms of power savings and power draw, hence there's nothing to worry about. School of thought #2 on the other hand, says that while it may be true, voltage is detrimental to the chip (or higher than needed voltage, when the chip isn't fully loaded, a.k.a. this school of thought says that additional voltage should be applied only when the chip asks for it, instead of applying voltage all the time).
> 
> It's just going to be an ongoing debate. I prefer to not worry about it and just go with what I believe works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'm with the "Offset/Adaptive" side.
> 
> PS: gotta go for now, will be back in about 30 minutes. Will check back with you.


For someone who says English isn't their first language, I have to say you write very well.

Yes my question referred to the benefits of using 16mv at a time. I understand your reasoning about using a structured approach, I also do the same when overclocking, hence why I only increase at 0.01 volts at a time.

As long as it is working for you and you are achieving the results you desire, then that is all that matters.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> Here is my technical article about Vengeance LED series http://softnology.biz/ddr4_vengeance_led.html
> Translate it with Google.


Oops missed this

Ty voo


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> A formula would be fun
> My extreme 4 was 1.45 in bios and 1.60 at read points with a multimeter
> 
> Have you checked you voltages as reported from the mobo read points against the OS reading?
> 
> Makes ya stop n think when someone says they have CPU on high clocks with minimal volts


Yes I use a DMM all the time and I have to say the OCFM is very accurate. If I set 1.3 volts in the bios for example, it will read the same at the boards voltage points.

Yeah I know what you mean about some people's 6700K clock speeds and volts. I have seen quite a few that are very questionable!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah that's no problem if you want to post up your Timings in the Devil's Canyon thread.


Thanks! *Just posted it*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yes I use a DMM all the time and I have to say *the OCFM is very accurate*. If I set 1.3 volts in the bios for example, it will read the same at the boards voltage points.
> 
> ...


I confirm the same about the ASRock Z97 OC Formula which I am currently using in an open air rig, and which is the BEST motherboard among the three Z97 boards I own (and are shown in my sig_rig).


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @steelbom
> 
> That's pretty much what I tried to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have overclocked my Skylake chip (6700K) in various frequencies and overclocking modes so far (4.5GHz, 4.6GHz, and 4.7GHz) - both Offset and Adaptive Mode, and noted down everything that I could observe.
> 
> For Offset, the minimum increment that you are allowed in BIOS is really 10mv 5mv, but the resulting VCore voltage (the actual value) is in increments of 4mv. So basically when overclocking using Offset Mode, you adjust by 5mv increments but you will see a movement of 4mv increments. In other words, 5mv of Offset "tick" = 4mv of actual VCore voltage "tick".
> 
> When using Adaptive Mode, the value you enter is not an Offset value but rather the actual VCore voltage, so you use 4mv increments (or 8mv or 12mv or 16mv, etc.).
> 
> If you plan, however, to use the additional box/field ("Offset Value") under Adaptive mode, it allows you to use 0.001v (1mv) increments. Most people leave it on AUTO, while some use 5mv increments. I suggest, to make it less confusing (that particular box/field named Offset in Adaptive Mode), to use 4mv increments. This way you won't get confused with having to convert the numbers.
> 
> Now, when you stress-test or use your computer normally and monitor it via software like HWiNFO, you will see the actual voltage move in 4 x 4mv (16mv) increments.
> 
> I hope I was able to explain it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my last post (for the 4.7GHz), it also has links to my other previous posts for my other overclock submissions. Feel free to read them: *click me!*
> 
> *EDIT:* I forgot to answer your question, hahaha! I was a fan of the Offset Mode of overclocking, particularly during Sandybridge. I'm a relatively new owner of a Skylake processor and I find Adaptive Mode to be very nice, so that's where I'm focusing right now. I still use Offset Mode (because I want to save an Offset Mode and an Adaptive Mode profile in BIOS for each of my overclocks), but whenever I do use Offset Mode I still go with 5mv increments when finding my overclock.
> 
> Just remember that each 5mv increment translates to a 4mv actual VCore voltage (I'm stating this as a matter of personal observation, not to be misconstrued as established fact). You can perhaps do a quick experiment: try 20mv and see if the resulting VCore voltage moved by 16mv.


I see I see. Thanks for the info.

If I increase the offset by 5mV should I see a change in maximum voltage every time? I've found sometimes I'll go up 10mV but the actual max voltage won't be any higher when I'm stress testing until I go up another 10mV and then I'll see the voltage go up 16mV higher than the previous stress test.

Also I don't have adaptive voltage. Just auto, fixed and offset. Is adaptive only with some mobos?


----------



## MattBaneLM

well again thank you voodoo but the translation of the page was hard to understang. i have samsung IC's is the only thing i really learnt tbh... wahhh


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> well again thank you voodoo but the translation of the page was hard to understang. i have samsung IC's is the only thing i really learnt tbh... wahhh


You have Samsung E-Die IC's, as Version 4.24 means E-Die.

If you look at the IC's on your DIMM's since you have the heat spreaders removed, you should see the following written on the IC themselves :

K4A4G085WE-BCPB


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> For someone who says English isn't their first language, I have to say you write very well.
> 
> Yes my question referred to the benefits of using 16mv at a time. I understand your reasoning about using a structured approach, I also do the same when overclocking, hence why I only increase at 0.01 volts at a time.
> 
> As long as it is working for you and you are achieving the results you desire, then that is all that matters.


Hi @tknight

Hahaha, thanks.







I did try Manual Voltage (and I still do). It helps me find the right/stable voltage. Once found, I then move to either Offset or Adaptive. Although currently I'm starting to like the Adaptive Mode.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see I see. Thanks for the info.
> 
> If I increase the offset by 5mV should I see a change in maximum voltage every time? I've found sometimes I'll go up 10mV but the actual max voltage won't be any higher when I'm stress testing until I go up another 10mV and then I'll see the voltage go up 16mV higher than the previous stress test.
> 
> Also I don't have adaptive voltage. Just auto, fixed and offset. Is adaptive only with some mobos?


Hi @steelbom

No, because (again, following our conversation) 5mv "tick" = 4mv "actual voltage tick".

In your case you do your fine-tuning/adjustments by 10mv increments. So following the logic in our conversation, that means 10mv "tick" = 8mv "actual voltage tick". But as noted and observed (by you, me, and @TomcatV ), Skylake moves in 16mv increments.

The reason why "sometimes" you see the voltage go up (and sometimes it doesn't) depends on which "halve" of the 16mv you moved. Because you have been moving in 10mv increments (8mv in actual voltage), it's likely that at certain points in time, your starting point was "in the middle" of two voltage steps that Skylake "recognizes". This then explains why, on the first 10mv movement you didn't see a voltage change and then on the second 10mv movement you saw a voltage change (to the next 16mv voltage that Skylake "recognizes").

And that's the reason why I logged the data of all my overclocks, studied them, observed them, and drew inferences. Because there was no such information widely available and I was also at a loss when I was new.









No Adaptive Mode is fine. I also like Offset Mode as a personal preference. Once you find your stable overclock, try to fine-tune your LLC Level (some motherboards do not have LLC Off like what they used to have in Sandybridge...some motherboards now only have AUTO, which I don't like). Because leaving it on AUTO makes the voltage jump towards applying more voltage during full load (you will see the VCore graph in HWiNFO spiking), thus it kind of "defeats" the purpose of using Offset Mode as well as stress-testing to find the "stable overclock" to begin with.

Why it's important to fine-tune your LLC Level: if you have time, try to read my first few submissions in this thread (or just search through my posts in my profile), preferably the 4.5GHz overclocks because at that time, I wasn't fully familiar yet with Adaptive Mode so I used Offset Mode. Notice that in those initial submissions, I merely left LLC on "AUTO" because I thought "AUTO" was equivalent to "LLC OFF" (back in Sandybridge, some motherboards have an option for LLC OFF). Since I left it on "AUTO", notice in the pie charts that at certain times, my voltage was shooting up to 1.280v (which is a voltage that I can already use for 4.6GHz)...basically it was too high.

For my motherboard, (ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1), I find LLC Level 3 to be the best balance (it has the least voltage "droop" while at the same time, not over-shooting the voltage), for an overclock of 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz. For my 4.7GHz overclock, I found LLC Level 5 to be the best.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> You have Samsung E-Die IC's, as Version 4.24 means E-Die.
> 
> If you look at the IC's on your DIMM's since you have the heat spreaders removed, you should see the following written on the IC themselves :
> 
> K4A4G085WE-BCPB


I haven't got the whole heatspreader off
They have a top piece over the LEDS
But when I put em back on I'll try to see

Are they a good IC? I notice that at 3200 they perform not a lot different to 3333 or 3477 .. is that to do with 1067x3=3200?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I haven't got the whole heatspreader off
> They have a top piece over the LEDS
> But when I put em back on I'll try to see
> 
> Are they a good IC? I notice that at 3200 they perform not a lot different to 3333 or 3477 .. is that to do with 1067x3=3200?


Maybe the best divider..?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks! *Just posted it*.
> I confirm the same about the ASRock Z97 OC Formula which I am currently using in an open air rig, and which is the BEST motherboard among the three Z97 boards I own (and are shown in my sig_rig).


Ok great i'll take a look at your timings. I'll have to get back into DDR3 mode, as I have been doing DDR4 for the last year and a half now and that is all I have on my brain. So much so, that I can recite DDR4 overclock timings, off the top of my head, for primary, secondary and tertiary order, same as what's in the Timing Calculator lol !

In the meantime take a look at the following thread, that has plenty of DDR3 overclocking timings for your board, with screenshots and try some of them out on your board and then use like Super Pi 32M for example, to test your stability and see if your changes have made an improvement or not.

Even XTU Benchmark can be used to see if your memory overclock is making a difference, because XTU is very memory dependant.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106741


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> No, because (again, following our conversation) 5mv "tick" = 4mv "actual voltage tick".
> 
> In your case you do your fine-tuning/adjustments by 10mv increments. So following the logic in our conversation, that means 10mv "tick" = 8mv "actual voltage tick". But as noted and observed (by you, me, and @TomcatV
> ), Skylake moves in 16mv increments.
> 
> The reason why "sometimes" you see the voltage go up (and sometimes it doesn't) depends on which "halve" of the 16mv you moved. Because you have been moving in 10mv increments (8mv in actual voltage), it's likely that at certain points in time, your starting point was "in the middle" of two voltage steps that Skylake "recognizes". This then explains why, on the first 10mv movement you didn't see a voltage change and then on the second 10mv movement you saw a voltage change (to the next 16mv voltage that Skylake "recognizes").
> 
> And that's the reason why I logged the data of all my overclocks, studied them, observed them, and drew inferences. Because there was no such information widely available and I was also at a loss when I was new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Adaptive Mode is fine. I also like Offset Mode as a personal preference. Once you find your stable overclock, try to fine-tune your LLC Level (some motherboards do not have LLC Off like what they used to have in Sandybridge...some motherboards now only have AUTO, which I don't like). Because leaving it on AUTO makes the voltage jump towards applying more voltage during full load (you will see the VCore graph in HWiNFO spiking), thus it kind of "defeats" the purpose of using Offset Mode as well as stress-testing to find the "stable overclock" to begin with.
> 
> Why it's important to fine-tune your LLC Level: if you have time, try to read my first few submissions in this thread (or just search through my posts in my profile), preferably the 4.5GHz overclocks because at that time, I wasn't fully familiar yet with Adaptive Mode so I used Offset Mode. Notice that in those initial submissions, I merely left LLC on "AUTO" because I thought "AUTO" was equivalent to "LLC OFF" (back in Sandybridge, some motherboards have an option for LLC OFF). Since I left it on "AUTO", notice in the pie charts that at certain times, my voltage was shooting up to 1.280v (which is a voltage that I can already use for 4.6GHz)...basically it was too high.
> 
> For my motherboard, (ASUS Sabertooth Z170 Mark 1), I find LLC Level 3 to be the best balance (it has the least voltage "droop" while at the same time, not over-shooting the voltage), for an overclock of 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz. For my 4.7GHz overclock, I found LLC Level 5 to be the best.


Ah right I see. Thanks!

I didn't fully understand about LLC. Mine was and still is set to level 1 -- is that not the best option? What is the benefit of going down?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok great i'll take a look at your timings. I'll have to get back into DDR3 mode, as I have been doing DDR4 for the last year and a half now and that is all I have on my brain. So much so, that I can recite DDR4 overclock timings, off the top of my head, for primary, secondary and tertiary order, same as what's in the Timing Calculator lol !
> 
> In the meantime take a look at the following thread, that has plenty of DDR3 overclocking timings for your board, with screenshots and try some of them out on your board and then use like Super Pi 32M for example, to test your stability and see if your changes have made an improvement or not.
> 
> Even XTU Benchmark can be used to see if your memory overclock is making a difference, because XTU is very memory dependant.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106741


I appreciate it. *I have replied here*.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah right I see. Thanks!
> 
> I didn't fully understand about LLC. Mine was and still is set to level 1 -- is that not the best option? What is the benefit of going down?


H @steelbom

I might have covered a topic outside of your question. I apologize. It's another variable to add to the mix when overclocking.

LLC = Load Line Calibration. It's an additional setting in the BIOS.

By design, the processor "drops" the VCore voltage when it is on full load. Think of it as a "self-protecting mechanism" (like protection from/counteracting too much voltage by dropping the voltage down). You will hear a lot of OCN members call this event "vdroop" (drooping of the voltage).

The LLC setting in BIOS allows you to adjust the "strength" of counteracting that "droop" in voltage when sustaining a full-load scenario, which normalizes (goes back to normal levels of voltage) as the load winds down.

Different motherboards offer different levels of adjustment. In my board I have AUTO and then 8 levels. In others, they only have 4. Some boards have the setting expressed in words (Low, Medium, High, Ultra High, etc.). Actually back in Sandybridge, my motherboard (for a certain BIOS version) only has OFF and 2 Levels.

Because of these differences across motherboard manufacturers, it will not be easy for me to tell you what LLC Level or "strength" to apply. An LLC Level 3 on my motherboard may not equate to a Level 3 on your motherboard. You will have to find the one that suits you best. Also, the "strength" or LLC Level required may not always be the same on a lower vs. higher overclock.

Personal Tip: if you're a beginner, don't immediately tweak LLC. Find your stable overclock first, and then tweak it. That's why some OCN members will advise to initially overclock using Manual Mode because the VCore voltage applied is constant and therefore, "eliminates" or "isolates" other variables.

When I was new to overclocking, I started with Manual Mode. Once I found my stable VCore voltage, I note it down as it will serve as my reference point when switching to Offset Mode. Now I'm pretty comfortable skipping Manual Mode, but for beginners I recommend finding your stable VCore voltage via Manual Mode first.

Another tip: setting LLC too low causes too much "droop" and may cause your computer to hang because the voltage is too low. Setting it too high causes "overshooting" of voltage (that's why some members ask why sometimes their voltage is higher than what they have set in BIOS), so it may cause temperatures to rise. So you have to fine-tune it. Good luck!


----------



## XtremeCheater

I think 1.26v for 4.5ghz give the best stability and lowest temps (about 50c max under load, 1.29v for 4.6ghz and 1.35v for 4.7ghz. Best overall temps and I consider stable OC for my chip is 4.6ghz, 4.8ghz cache with 4133mhz RAM CL17 at 1.375v. Lowest and I think give super low temps still is 4.2Ghz on 1.25v, giving temps lower than that i5 6500 in my office PC somewhat at 45c using R1 Universal.


----------



## MattBaneLM

The lesson is that it sooo depends on ur mobo make what advice you should follow or not. Should prob be the first thing to find out so you have perspective

Many scrolls up/back there's a link that breaks down over clocking methods as per ur brand mobo and it's very accurate

Just like LLC

On some 1 is strongest and 5-8 weakest and some it's the other way round lol

It seems with the 16mv increments that ur better definitely establishing which LLC behaves itself best prior to getting that last 16mv increment to you can work within a familiar structure

The adaptive confuses people even more when they use xtu and not an asus. Board haha
It sees fixed as adaptive yadda yadda


----------



## Gorhell

Hi everyone

I'm using i5 6600k and now I'm OC @ 4.5Ghz on 1.2VCORE I'm wondering is it really normal that my CPU uses 100% as reported by taskmanager.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Your screenshots do not show any of your cpu's power management settings, such as EIST, C-States, RSR etc




Anything else?


----------



## Nenkitsune

I'm just goofing off with my overclocks right now. There's a zero percent chance of this setup being stable
http://valid.x86.fr/xv9ed6


----------



## MattBaneLM

I put my painted top spreaders back on

Glad I did it


----------



## Gorhell

I just want to share my OC for my i5 6600k. Please do evaluate my OC and share your opinion. Is my score fine?

Username: Gorhell
CPU Model: Intel Core i5 6600k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6
Cache Frequency: 3.9
Vcore in UEFI: Offset Mode +0.05
Vcore: 1.352
FCLK: 1
Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212x
Stability Test: OCCT LARGE (1hr)
Batch Number: L545B437
Ram Speed: 2666 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.2V
Ram Voltage:
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Ranger
LLC Setting: Auto
Misc Comments: None



OCCT Result:
http://imgur.com/a/17b21

3DMark06 Result:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17937446

GeekBench4 Result:
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/1307638


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah right I see. Thanks!
> 
> I didn't fully understand about LLC. Mine was and still is set to level 1 -- is that not the best option? What is the benefit of going down?
> 
> 
> 
> H @steelbom
> 
> I might have covered a topic outside of your question. I apologize. It's another variable to add to the mix when overclocking.
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration. It's an additional setting in the BIOS.
> 
> By design, the processor "drops" the VCore voltage when it is on full load. Think of it as a "self-protecting mechanism" (like protection from/counteracting too much voltage by dropping the voltage down). You will hear a lot of OCN members call this event "vdroop" (drooping of the voltage).
> 
> The LLC setting in BIOS allows you to adjust the "strength" of counteracting that "droop" in voltage when sustaining a full-load scenario, which normalizes (goes back to normal levels of voltage) as the load winds down.
> 
> Different motherboards offer different levels of adjustment. In my board I have AUTO and then 8 levels. In others, they only have 4. Some boards have the setting expressed in words (Low, Medium, High, Ultra High, etc.). Actually back in Sandybridge, my motherboard (for a certain BIOS version) only has OFF and 2 Levels.
> 
> Because of these differences across motherboard manufacturers, it will not be easy for me to tell you what LLC Level or "strength" to apply. An LLC Level 3 on my motherboard may not equate to a Level 3 on your motherboard. You will have to find the one that suits you best. Also, the "strength" or LLC Level required may not always be the same on a lower vs. higher overclock.
> 
> Personal Tip: if you're a beginner, don't immediately tweak LLC. Find your stable overclock first, and then tweak it. That's why some OCN members will advise to initially overclock using Manual Mode because the VCore voltage applied is constant and therefore, "eliminates" or "isolates" other variables.
> 
> When I was new to overclocking, I started with Manual Mode. Once I found my stable VCore voltage, I note it down as it will serve as my reference point when switching to Offset Mode. Now I'm pretty comfortable skipping Manual Mode, but for beginners I recommend finding your stable VCore voltage via Manual Mode first.
> 
> Another tip: setting LLC too low causes too much "droop" and may cause your computer to hang because the voltage is too low. Setting it too high causes "overshooting" of voltage (that's why some members ask why sometimes their voltage is higher than what they have set in BIOS), so it may cause temperatures to rise. So you have to fine-tune it. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks for covering! All your replies, really well said and helpful to all ... +R's









The only thing(s) I was going to add are covered very well by Matt below! ... +R and a cookie for him too









AND a +R to Tknight for your ram knowledge/Links, I'm finding it very useful









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> The lesson is that it sooo depends on ur mobo make what advice you should follow or not. Should prob be the first thing to find out so you have perspective
> 
> Many scrolls up/back there's a link that breaks down over clocking methods as per ur brand mobo and it's very accurate
> 
> Just like LLC
> 
> On some 1 is strongest and 5-8 weakest and some it's the other way round lol
> 
> It seems with the 16mv increments that ur better definitely establishing which LLC behaves itself best prior to getting that last 16mv increment to you can work within a familiar structure
> 
> The adaptive confuses people even more when they use xtu and not an asus. Board haha
> It sees fixed as adaptive yadda yadda


Well said and "critically" important! ... +R








Kinda relates to my earlier post regarding Oscars Pro OC Bios written specifically for the DFI Lanboy Mobo (DFI Street - AMD socket 754/939) ... It wasn't a fair fight and eventually Asus was the 1st to catch on and eventually catch up after they had their buts kicked for almost a year+









Pro-Tip for the newer guys ... fill in your system specs (see sig)


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> H @steelbom
> 
> I might have covered a topic outside of your question. I apologize. It's another variable to add to the mix when overclocking.
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration. It's an additional setting in the BIOS.
> 
> By design, the processor "drops" the VCore voltage when it is on full load. Think of it as a "self-protecting mechanism" (like protection from/counteracting too much voltage by dropping the voltage down). You will hear a lot of OCN members call this event "vdroop" (drooping of the voltage).
> 
> The LLC setting in BIOS allows you to adjust the "strength" of counteracting that "droop" in voltage when sustaining a full-load scenario, which normalizes (goes back to normal levels of voltage) as the load winds down.
> 
> Different motherboards offer different levels of adjustment. In my board I have AUTO and then 8 levels. In others, they only have 4. Some boards have the setting expressed in words (Low, Medium, High, Ultra High, etc.). Actually back in Sandybridge, my motherboard (for a certain BIOS version) only has OFF and 2 Levels.
> 
> Because of these differences across motherboard manufacturers, it will not be easy for me to tell you what LLC Level or "strength" to apply. An LLC Level 3 on my motherboard may not equate to a Level 3 on your motherboard. You will have to find the one that suits you best. Also, the "strength" or LLC Level required may not always be the same on a lower vs. higher overclock.
> 
> Personal Tip: if you're a beginner, don't immediately tweak LLC. Find your stable overclock first, and then tweak it. That's why some OCN members will advise to initially overclock using Manual Mode because the VCore voltage applied is constant and therefore, "eliminates" or "isolates" other variables.
> 
> When I was new to overclocking, I started with Manual Mode. Once I found my stable VCore voltage, I note it down as it will serve as my reference point when switching to Offset Mode. Now I'm pretty comfortable skipping Manual Mode, but for beginners I recommend finding your stable VCore voltage via Manual Mode first.
> 
> Another tip: setting LLC too low causes too much "droop" and may cause your computer to hang because the voltage is too low. Setting it too high causes "overshooting" of voltage (that's why some members ask why sometimes their voltage is higher than what they have set in BIOS), so it may cause temperatures to rise. So you have to fine-tune it. Good luck!


No that's fine, I've read a little about LLC so I somewhat understand.

My voltage hasn't gone higher than what I've set, so would that indicate my level 1 LLC is the stronger than a higher level LLC (and not the opposite.)?

I'm still unsure what the benefit of dropping down LLC is. Why not just leave it on the strongest setting so you get the least droop if that gives you the most stable OC?

Appreciate the info!

*EDIT*: Is it possible to set a Turbo boost on top of my OC? So if 4 cores are in use 4.4GHz, but 3 will be 4.5GHz, 2 will be 4.6GHz, etc.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm still unsure what the benefit of dropping down LLC is. Why not just leave it on the strongest setting so you get the least droop if that gives you the most stable OC?
> 
> Appreciate the info!


Hi @steelbom

LLC does not "drop" the VCore. The "dropping" of VCore (a.k.a. "vdroop") happens "naturally", so to speak. Load-Line Calibration helps to "counteract" that drop (in varying levels or "strengths" that you set in BIOS).

*Why do we want to counteract the drop?* Because sometimes, the natural "dropping" of VCore voltage gets to a too low of a point where it makes your system unstable. That's where LLC comes into play. You can otherwise allow VCore "drop" as per its natural behavior, but that will mean you will have to accordingly set a higher VCore to account for however far that "drop" is, for your system/processor.

Now, this is the critical part:

Quote:


> Why not just leave it on the strongest setting so you get the least droop if that gives you the most stable OC?


I wish it was that simple.









So, there's another concept related to Load-Line Calibration (LLC) called "vrise" ("overshooting" of voltage). In layman's terms, setting LLC too high produces too much "counteracting" to the point of adding more voltage, instead of simply "preventing" (counteracting) the drop. So if you are an avid reader of this thread, you might have noticed some OCN members wondering why their voltage is way too high than what they have set in BIOS (this is actually in the FAQ section in the first post of this thread, c/o the OP).

Usually, the "strongest" LLC setting results to a "vrise" (an "overshooting" of voltage).

I actually mentioned this at the last part of my reply. I'm quoting it again for reference:

Quote:


> *Another tip: setting LLC too low causes too much "droop" and may cause your computer to hang because the voltage is too low. Setting it too high causes "overshooting" of voltage (that's why some members ask why sometimes their voltage is higher than what they have set in BIOS), so it may cause temperatures to rise. So you have to fine-tune it. Good luck!*


Quote:


> would that indicate my level 1 LLC is the stronger than a higher level LLC (and not the opposite.)?


You will have to test each setting and I'm certain you will be able to observe it as you go one notch higher/lower with your LLC levels.







Or maybe check your motherboard's manual? Depending on the manufacturer of your motherboard, some manuals are documented fairly well. As noted by other OCN members, for some motherboards the order is reversed, where 1 = "strongest" and the higher numbers go "weaker". Some motherboards express LLC in percent, and some others, in words/phrases.

Quote:


> *EDIT*: Is it possible to set a Turbo boost on top of my OC? So if 4 cores are in use 4.4GHz, but 3 will be 4.5GHz, 2 will be 4.6GHz, etc.


Yes, of course! But that's something I'd probably call "Intermediate Level". Try mastering first where all Cores are moving the same direction at the same time. That's a kind of set-up where you are very familiar with your power needs on a per-app or per-scenario basis, so that approach will require a lot of patience (because you will be measuring/tracking/observing/logging a lot!).


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No that's fine, I've read a little about LLC so I somewhat understand.
> 
> My voltage hasn't gone higher than what I've set, so would that indicate my level 1 LLC is the stronger than a higher level LLC (and not the opposite.)?
> 
> I'm still unsure what the benefit of dropping down LLC is. Why not just leave it on the strongest setting so you get the least droop if that gives you the most stable OC?
> 
> Appreciate the info!
> 
> *EDIT*: Is it possible to set a Turbo boost on top of my OC? So if 4 cores are in use 4.4GHz, but 3 will be 4.5GHz, 2 will be 4.6GHz, etc.


The following link is a guide to Sklylake overclocking, that covers all the basics you need to know.

It covers the different LLC Levels for each manufacturer and exactly how much voltage each level uses. Even though they are using the top end overclocking boards from each manufacturer in the guide, the LLC Levels are the same for all the Z170 boards, from the same manufacturer.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## hotbrass

Why does my PCH spike so high? Seems to stay steady most of the time but sometimes it goes off real high. Is something going out or why do you think it does this. Doesnt matter if I overclock or not. PCH just seems to spike every now and then.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Why does my PCH spike so high? Seems to stay steady most of the time but sometimes it goes off real high. Is something going out or why do you think it does this. Doesnt matter if I overclock or not. PCH just seems to spike every now and then.


The PCH is the intel chipset that has a small heatsink on it. The sensor MUST be reporting a faulty value within Aida64, since the maximum z170 PCH temperature that's allowed under running conditions is 128C. See chapter 7 of Intel's documentation:

https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/chipsets/100-series-chipset-datasheet-vol-1.html

You're fine


----------



## MattBaneLM

Have you got the latest one? I think it's up to v580?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @steelbom
> 
> LLC does not "drop" the VCore. The "dropping" of VCore (a.k.a. "vdroop") happens "naturally", so to speak. Load-Line Calibration helps to "counteract" that drop (in varying levels or "strengths" that you set in BIOS).
> 
> *Why do we want to counteract the drop?* Because sometimes, the natural "dropping" of VCore voltage gets to a too low of a point where it makes your system unstable. That's where LLC comes into play. You can otherwise allow VCore "drop" as per its natural behavior, but that will mean you will have to accordingly set a higher VCore to account for however far that "drop" is, for your system/processor.
> 
> Now, this is the critical part:
> 
> I wish it was that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's another concept related to Load-Line Calibration (LLC) called "vrise" ("overshooting" of voltage). In layman's terms, setting LLC too high produces too much "counteracting" to the point of adding more voltage, instead of simply "preventing" (counteracting) the drop. So if you are an avid reader of this thread, you might have noticed some OCN members wondering why their voltage is way too high than what they have set in BIOS (this is actually in the FAQ section in the first post of this thread, c/o the OP).
> 
> Usually, the "strongest" LLC setting results to a "vrise" (an "overshooting" of voltage).
> 
> I actually mentioned this at the last part of my reply. I'm quoting it again for reference:
> 
> You will have to test each setting and I'm certain you will be able to observe it as you go one notch higher/lower with your LLC levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe check your motherboard's manual? Depending on the manufacturer of your motherboard, some manuals are documented fairly well. As noted by other OCN members, for some motherboards the order is reversed, where 1 = "strongest" and the higher numbers go "weaker". Some motherboards express LLC in percent, and some others, in words/phrases.
> 
> Yes, of course! But that's something I'd probably call "Intermediate Level". Try mastering first where all Cores are moving the same direction at the same time. That's a kind of set-up where you are very familiar with your power needs on a per-app or per-scenario basis, so that approach will require a lot of patience (because you will be measuring/tracking/observing/logging a lot!).


I see I see. Thanks for the info!

I tried changing LLC from level 1 (the strongest on my board) to level 3 (the weakest I could go) and didn't really see any change at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The following link is a guide to Sklylake overclocking, that covers all the basics you need to know.
> 
> It covers the different LLC Levels for each manufacturer and exactly how much voltage each level uses. Even though they are using the top end overclocking boards from each manufacturer in the guide, the LLC Levels are the same for all the Z170 boards, from the same manufacturer.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


Thanks for that. For some reason I didn't see any difference switching between LLC level 1 and level 3 on my board.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

4700/4500 at 1.376V under load..

Bad chip









Though, 100% rock stable. It was stable at 1.360, but I've upped it just to be sure.


----------



## XtremeCheater

Mine 4700Mhz Core/4800Mhz Cache and RAM 4133Mhz @1.38v
IDK it is a bad chip or not its just not up to you all 4.8 and 4.9 crazy Ghz (for me anyway those extra 100 and 200Mhz are unreachable)


----------



## Quadrider10

anyone have experience with an asus maximus viii gene? how is it overclocking capabilities compared to an asus z170i pro gaming board? i believe they both have 10 power phases.


----------



## theforcedk

I did 4.5GHz on my i5 6600k @ 1.170V .. have not experienced any issues. I was told this is a good result out of the box (?). Let me know if this is wrong. CPU-Z info: http://valid.x86.fr/61srz3


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theforcedk*
> 
> I did 4.5GHz on my i5 6600k @ 1.170V .. have not experienced any issues. I was told this is a good result out of the box (?). Let me know if this is wrong. CPU-Z info: http://valid.x86.fr/61srz3


Hi @theforcedk

Wow, yes indeed. Have you conducted a stress-test with that VCore voltage? There are prescribed tests (and how long to run them) in the first post (first page) of this thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCheater*
> 
> Mine 4700Mhz Core/4800Mhz Cache and RAM 4133Mhz @1.38v
> IDK it is a bad chip or not its just not up to you all 4.8 and 4.9 crazy Ghz (for me anyway those extra 100 and 200Mhz are unreachable)


Hi @XtremeCheater

Not bad at all. I'd say it falls more in the "normal range".









You can compare your details with others who have overclocked in the spreadsheet found in the first post (first page) of this thread . I've seen some 4.7GHz submissions there that are in the range of 1.4++ volts.


----------



## theforcedk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @theforcedk
> 
> Wow, yes indeed. Have you conducted a stress-test with that VCore voltage? There are prescribed tests (and how long to run them) in the first post (first page) of this thread.


I was informed that my (when I wrote that comment) tests were not really that CPU related.. I could play all the games in the world, but not run Prime properly. More testing to be done! Thanks


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *theforcedk*
> 
> I was informed that my (when I wrote that comment) tests were not really that CPU related.. I could play all the games in the world, but not run Prime properly. More testing to be done! Thanks


Ah okay. No worries.


----------



## Gorhell

Hi Guys

which is better in OC? Manual or Offset?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> which is better in OC? Manual or Offset?


While overclocking Manual is best but I put it to Adaptive afterwards. I don't see any use for Offset.


----------



## Gorhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> While overclocking Manual is best but I put it to Adaptive afterwards. I don't see any use for Offset.


Is it stable though? Well I achieved 4.6Ghz at 1.3V but I'm going back to 4.5 as I don't see any improvement from 4.6

Here is my recent OC attempt. I wonder if its ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> I just want to share my OC for my i5 6600k. Please do evaluate my OC and share your opinion. Is my score fine?
> 
> Username: Gorhell
> CPU Model: Intel Core i5 6600k
> Base Clock: 100
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6
> Cache Frequency: 3.9
> Vcore in UEFI: Offset Mode +0.05
> Vcore: 1.352
> FCLK: 1
> Cooling Solution: CM Hyper 212x
> Stability Test: OCCT LARGE (1hr)
> Batch Number: L545B437
> Ram Speed: 2666 16-18-18-36-2 @ 1.2V
> Ram Voltage:
> Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII Ranger
> LLC Setting: Auto
> Misc Comments: None
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT Result:
> http://imgur.com/a/17b21
> 
> 3DMark06 Result:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/17937446
> 
> GeekBench4 Result:
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/1307638


----------



## Flattervieh

So i just put vccsa and vccio to the intel standard, passed occt and memtest86, but now i randomly lose random sata ports. i dont think that its a lose cable


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Is it stable though? Well I achieved 4.6Ghz at 1.3V but I'm going back to 4.5 as I don't see any improvement from 4.6
> 
> Here is my recent OC attempt. I wonder if its ok


Prime crashed?


----------



## Gorhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Prime crashed?


I didn't used Prime I used OCCT and didn't crashed. After that I played Witcher 3 and GTA V no BSOD or Crash also


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Username:sub-zero378
CPU Model:6600k
Base Clock:100
Core Multiplier:47
Core Frequency:4700
Cache Frequency:4000
Vcore in UEFI: 1.372
Vcore: 1.408 under real bench load
FCLK: 800mhz/auto
Cooling Solution:h100iv2 with liquid metal
Motherboard: Asus pro gaming

Batch Number: Made in malaysia, Batch # L548B532
Ram Speed: 2x8GB Gskill rip jaws 5 Timing 17-18-18-36 Cas 17
Ram Voltage: 1.5
LLC Setting: 4

Stable under realbench 2 hr test full ram.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> which is better in OC? Manual or Offset?


Hi @Gorhell

Kabayan (fellow countryman),

Back in Sandybrdige I started with Manual Mode to determine my stable voltage. It was easier to find that stable voltage when overclocking in Manual Mode since the VCore voltage wasn't "jumping around", so less variables to think about. Once I find my stable voltage, I then move to Offset Mode.

Back then, there was no "Adaptive Mode" yet.

Now there is this new mode which is Adaptive, this is what I'm using. I still overclock using Offset and saved my settings in BIOS.


----------



## Quadrider10

Which motherboard would you guys suggest as far as overclocking?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132569
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132641

Asus Maximus Gene or Asus z170i Pro Gaming?

My case can fit both, but im trying to get the most out of my CPU and RAM cause my current board just ain't it. both have 10 Phase power design, so would it only be the different features between the 2 boards?

if i get the maximus gene, ill have to order a wifi and bluethooth card, along with 2 extra fans. and idk if the added $150 justifies that.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Which motherboard would you guys suggest as far as overclocking?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132569
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132641
> 
> Asus Maximus Gene or Asus z170i Pro Gaming?
> 
> My case can fit both, but im trying to get the most out of my CPU and RAM cause my current board just ain't it. both have 10 Phase power design, so would it only be the different features between the 2 boards?
> 
> if i get the maximus gene, ill have to order a wifi and bluethooth card, along with 2 extra fans. and idk if the added $150 justifies that.


The best Z170 retail board for overclocking, is the Asrock Z170M OC Formula.
No other Z170 board comes close to the memory overclocking capabilities of this board and it is memory overclocking that makes all the difference, between two 6700K or 6600K running at the same frequency.
It is also a 14 phase power design and a 10 layer board.

https://m.newegg.com/Product/Index?itemNumber=N82E16813157700&Keyword=Z170m%20oc%20formula%20


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The best Z170 retail board for overclocking, is the Asrock Z170M OC Formula.
> No other Z170 board comes close to the memory overclocking capabilities of this board and it is memory overclocking that makes all the difference, between two 6700K or 6600K running at the same frequency.
> It is also a 14 phase power design and a 10 layer board.
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/Product/Index?itemNumber=N82E16813157700&Keyword=Z170m%20oc%20formula%20


i have to choose between the ones i posted. i tried straying away from my trusted brand of asus with my current board and i just got kicked with it. also my case only support micro itx and mini atx boards. My ram is rated at 3200MHz but my current board makes me run it at 2700mhz. im not really looking to oc it more than it is, but just looking for decent cpu overclocks.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> i have to choose between the ones i posted. i tried straying away from my trusted brand of asus with my current board and i just got kicked with it. also my case only support micro itx and mini atx boards. My ram is rated at 3200MHz but my current board makes me run it at 2700mhz. im not really looking to oc it more than it is, but just looking for decent cpu overclocks.


Its not the brand that's the problem, it's because the board you chose is a low end Z170 board and does not have the power phases to handle big cpu overclocks.

The first board you listed is a Micro ATX board, same size as the Asrock board that i listed, so it should fit your case.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Its not the brand that's the problem, it's because the board you chose is a low end Z170 board and does not have the power phases to handle big cpu overclocks.
> 
> The first board you listed is a Micro ATX board, same size as the Asrock board that i listed, so it should fit your case.


yea, originally it was going to be for pure gaming, but that was a mistake. i'm just going to get my asus gene board. its been my trusted board for years. also i need a headphone amp and the one u posted does not support one.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> yea, originally it was going to be for pure gaming, but that was a mistake. i'm just going to get my asus gene board. its been my trusted board for years. also i need a headphone amp and the one u posted does not support one.


Ok no probs, just that your original post asked for a board that is for cpu and memory overclocking, but now it is clearer that you are wanting a board more for gaming purposes.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok no probs, just that your original post asked for a board that is for cpu and memory overclocking, but now it is clearer that you are wanting a board more for gaming purposes.


Definitely more gaming oriented


----------



## Gorhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @Gorhell
> 
> Kabayan (fellow countryman),
> 
> Back in Sandybrdige I started with Manual Mode to determine my stable voltage. It was easier to find that stable voltage when overclocking in Manual Mode since the VCore voltage wasn't "jumping around", so less variables to think about. Once I find my stable voltage, I then move to Offset Mode.
> 
> Back then, there was no "Adaptive Mode" yet.
> 
> Now there is this new mode which is Adaptive, this is what I'm using. I still overclock using Offset and saved my settings in BIOS.


Thanks Kabayan, I think I'll save 3 modes in OC Profile


----------



## Zan30

Deleted the thread that was here the overclock proved to be unstable after more test at 4.7 @ 1.43volts i'm pretty sure i could get it stable but i feel very uneasy going further up on the volts for a 24 hr day to day clock


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok no probs, just that your original post asked for a board that is for cpu and memory overclocking, but now it is clearer that you are wanting a board more for gaming purposes.


ASRock MOCF is fantastic in all regards for Skylake and after a long talk tonight with Nick will be just as good for Kaby Lake. The Gene is still a great board, especially for being a 4 dimmer it's one of the best just don't expect real good SuperPi, Geekbench3 or 3dMark Physics needed mem frequencies or timings. With killer BDie 3966-4000c12 is possible (1.900v ish) where those volts on mocf will get you 4133-4200c12


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> ASRock MOCF is fantastic in all regards for Skylake and after a long talk tonight with Nick will be just as good for Kaby Lake. The Gene is still a great board, especially for being a 4 dimmer it's one of the best just don't expect real good SuperPi, Geekbench3 or 3dMark Physics needed mem frequencies or timings. With killer BDie 3966-4000c12 is possible (1.900v ish) where those volts on mocf will get you 4133-4200c12


Being that I can't even run my ram at its rated speed with my current board (it would shoot CPU temps up 30°C) I'm just trying to run it at its rated 3200mhz.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Being that I can't even run my ram at its rated speed with my current board (it would shoot CPU temps up 30°C) I'm just trying to run it at its rated 3200mhz.


Try the following and see if it runs at its rated speed:

Reset your bios back to factory defaults

Leave XMP Profile turned off.

Go to your memory timings section in your bios and manually set your ram speed to 3200mhz. With Gigabyte you set a 32x multiplier to get 3200mhz

Set your primary timings to 16-18-18-38

Then go to your voltage section in your bios and set your DRAM Voltage to 1.35 volts

Then set your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages to 1.2 volts

Save your settings and exit bios and your system should boot up into Windows with your ram at 3200mhz


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> ASRock MOCF is fantastic in all regards for Skylake and after a long talk tonight with Nick will be just as good for Kaby Lake. The Gene is still a great board, especially for being a 4 dimmer it's one of the best just don't expect real good SuperPi, Geekbench3 or 3dMark Physics needed mem frequencies or timings. With killer BDie 3966-4000c12 is possible (1.900v ish) where those volts on mocf will get you 4133-4200c12


That's really good to hear that it will be as good for Kabylake too.

What bios version have you found better for overclocking on air/water, the L version or P version bios revisions?

Ive tried both L1.33K and P7.30 which are the latest out at the moment and i can't see any difference between them. How do you find them?

Do you know if there is going to be a Z270M OC Formula ?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Try the following and see if it runs at its rated speed:
> 
> Reset your bios back to factory defaults
> 
> Leave XMP Profile turned off.
> 
> Go to your memory timings section in your bios and manually set your ram speed to 3200mhz. With Gigabyte you set a 32x multiplier to get 3200mhz
> 
> Set your primary timings to 16-18-18-38
> 
> Then go to your voltage section in your bios and set your DRAM Voltage to 1.35 volts
> 
> Then set your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages to 1.2 volts
> 
> Save your settings and exit bios and your system should boot up into Windows with your ram at 3200mhz


ive tried everything! and this board has like no voltage settings. the problem is as soon as i set the ram voltage up to anything past 1.2, the temp shoots up to 85C in prime. even if its at 1.22v. if i leave it at the stock 1.2v, cpu stays under 55c in prime.

some where, something is setting automatically that i cant control and is jacking up the voltage to produce that kind of heat.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ive tried everything! and this board has like no voltage settings. the problem is as soon as i set the ram voltage up to anything past 1.2, the temp shoots up to 85C in prime. even if its at 1.22v. if i leave it at the stock 1.2v, cpu stays under 55c in prime.
> 
> some where, something is setting automatically that i cant control and is jacking up the voltage to produce that kind of heat.


That is really strange, as DRAM voltage, will only cause the Dimm modules to get hotter, not the cpu.

You must by activating something that you are not realising. I have used Gigabyte Z170 boards and even though the board you have, does not have all the overclocking options of the high end overclocking board, it still does have the basic essential options to be able to overclock your ram to 3200mhz.

If you can post screenshots of all your bios sceeens for overclocking the cpu and ram, as well all voltage screens, ill be able to help you further.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's really good to hear that it will be as good for Kabylake too.
> 
> What bios version have you found better for overclocking on air/water, the L version or P version bios revisions?
> 
> Ive tried both L1.33K and P7.30 which are the latest out at the moment and i can't see any difference between them. How do you find them?
> 
> Do you know if there is going to be a Z270M OC Formula ?


I liked 131 (i think thats the #) disliked 133, really like 730, except hanging before boot but have not done any air/water OC since 131. I got a new beta bios last night and this appears to be fantastic on cold but need to get dewars filled tomorrow. There will be no Z270 MOCF, as there is really no need. New cpu's work great on current 170 board and Nick is 100% focused on X299


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ive tried everything! and this board has like no voltage settings. the problem is as soon as i set the ram voltage up to anything past 1.2, the temp shoots up to 85C in prime. even if its at 1.22v. if i leave it at the stock 1.2v, cpu stays under 55c in prime.
> 
> some where, something is setting automatically that i cant control and is jacking up the voltage to produce that kind of heat.


Why are you using prime, SKL and some versions of prime have issues together based on AVX i believe. I have no idea how to help unless you post screenshots with hwinfo and/or hwmonitor and state what board, cpu and ram you have as your sig says Gene but thats not right? Obviously something is wrong here as this is not common whatsoever, I'd start by flashing a different bios then test mem oc with Geekbench 3 or 4 while monitoring temps and try something like Aida 64 or XTU mem stress tests


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I liked 131 (i think thats the #) disliked 133, really like 730, except hanging before boot but have not done any air/water OC since 131. I got a new beta bios last night and this appears to be fantastic on cold but need to get dewars filled tomorrow. There will be no Z270 MOCF, as there is really no need. New cpu's work great on current 170 board and Nick is 100% focused on X299


Yeah thanks for the info. I figured for just overclocking, that there would be no difference between Z170 and Z270.

Would it be possible for you to please send me copy/link of the new beta bios for OCFM board, so I can try it out ?

Is there a website where they list all the latest bioses for the OC Formula boards, or do you just get it straight from Nick himself ?


----------



## Quadrider10

at this point lve tried everything. i was using a gigabyte g1 gaming z170n gaming 5 itx board. i posted about 3 weeks ago in this thread about it an no one was able to figure it out along with others on windows10forums. so ive given up and bout the new gene board that i am waiting for in the mail.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> at this point lve tried everything. i was using a gigabyte g1 gaming z170n gaming 5 itx board. i posted about 3 weeks ago in this thread about it an no one was able to figure it out along with others on windows10forums. so ive given up and bout the new gene board that i am waiting for in the mail.


I can assure you that your gigabyte board, can overclock both cpu and memory to fairly decent speeds. The following is a link, showing the same board as yours, running a 6700K at 4.9ghz and ram at 3600mhz, so it is more than capable of running ram at 3200mhz.

So there is something you must not be doing correctly, that is causing your overclocks to fail.

If you post your bios screens as requested above, we will be able to help you further.

https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u60387/image_id_1614949.jpg


----------



## Quadrider10

The CPU and ram would run at 4.5 and 3200mhz no problem. That wasn't the issue. It was the 30C rise in temps from setting dram voltage to the required voltage of 1.35. Anything over 1.2v and the temps shot up 30C.

The only voltage options I had were CPU core voltage, dram, VCCIO, and PLL. Changing the VCCIO to 1.12 made temps hotter than having it on auto. Temps across the board were hotter as well. Not just in stability tests.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> i have to choose between the ones i posted. i tried straying away from my trusted brand of asus with my current board and i just got kicked with it. also my case only support micro itx and mini atx boards. My ram is rated at 3200MHz but my current board makes me run it at 2700mhz. im not really looking to oc it more than it is, but just looking for decent cpu overclocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Being that I can't even run my ram at its rated speed with my current board (it would shoot CPU temps up 30°C) I'm just trying to run it at its rated 3200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> The CPU and ram would run at 4.5 and 3200mhz no problem. That wasn't the issue. It was the 30C rise in temps from setting dram voltage to the required voltage of 1.35. Anything over 1.2v and the temps shot up 30C.
> 
> The only voltage options I had were CPU core voltage, dram, VCCIO, and PLL. Changing the VCCIO to 1.12 made temps hotter than having it on auto. Temps across the board were hotter as well. Not just in stability tests.


I think you need to get your story straight, as you are now contradicting yourself, since originally you were asking for help on how to get your ram to run at 3200mhz, since you said you have been unable to get it to run at that speed, as quoted in the first two posts from you above.

And now all of a sudden you say the opposite and are able to run at 3200mhz no problem!!!


----------



## Quadrider10

I was simply asking for help on which board I should choose between the ones I posted which were the asus z170i pro gaming and Maximus viii gene. Then I was stating that my current board was not allowing me to run my ram at its rated speed of 3200mhz cause of a 30C raise in CPU temps. I tried for a month to fix the issue and could not with the gigabyte board.

At this point, I'm good. Won't need help till my new board comes in and I start playing with all the settings.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> I think you need to get your story straight, as you are now contradicting yourself, since originally you were asking for help on how to get your ram to run at 3200mhz, since you said you have been unable to get it to run at that speed, as quoted in the first two posts from you above.
> 
> And now all of a sudden you say the opposite and are able to run at 3200mhz no problem!!!


I think the temps always was there reason he "couldn't" run ram at 3200MHz, but that's besides the point. If he wanted this fixed it could of been done 3 weeks ago by posting all the screenies showing everything going on in OS and in BIOS. OCN has some of the top PC guys around, even if they aren't posting all the time. With the right info it would of been noticed, but guys like this don't have the time to worry about fixing the un fixable


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I was simply asking for help on which board I should choose between the ones I posted which were the asus z170i pro gaming and Maximus viii gene. Then I was stating that my current board was not allowing me to run my ram at its rated speed of 3200mhz cause of a 30C raise in CPU temps. I tried for a month to fix the issue and could not with the gigabyte board.
> 
> At this point, I'm good. Won't need help till my new board comes in and I start playing with all the settings.


GENE


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah thanks for the info. I figured for just overclocking, that there would be no difference between Z170 and Z270.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to please send me copy/link of the new beta bios for OCFM board, so I can try it out ?
> 
> Is there a website where they list all the latest bioses for the OC Formula boards, or do you just get it straight from Nick himself ?


I think Facebook is first place they are linked to us, unless you're fluant in Chineese then XFastest seems to be the host. So try liking Asrock and Nick Shih or check out HWBot under Skylake Kaby OC ad under Extreme memory OC. You should look into joining OCN HWBot Team, we have a good time and share a lot of knowledge daily through chat with active members


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I think Facebook is first place they are linked to us, unless you're fluant in Chineese then XFastest seems to be the host. So try liking Asrock and Nick Shih or check out HWBot under Skylake Kaby OC ad under Extreme memory OC. You should look into joining OCN HWBot Team, we have a good time and share a lot of knowledge daily through chat with active members


Ok thanks, will look into all of the above.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> 
> 
> Username:sub-zero378
> CPU Model:6600k
> Base Clock:100
> Core Multiplier:47
> Core Frequency:4700
> Cache Frequency:4000
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.372
> Vcore: 1.408 under real bench load
> FCLK: 800mhz/auto
> Cooling Solution:h100iv2 with liquid metal
> Motherboard: Asus pro gaming
> 
> Batch Number: Made in malaysia, Batch # L548B532
> Ram Speed: 2x8GB Gskill rip jaws 5 Timing 17-18-18-36 Cas 17
> Ram Voltage: 1.5
> LLC Setting: 4
> 
> Stable under realbench 2 hr test full ram.


DUDE youre so lucky. I feel like my 6600k tops out at 4.6ghz i havent tried 4.65 or anythign but if i go to 4.7ghz i literally need to take voltage from 1.36 to like something insane 1.45 i believe isnt even stable. Do you have any tips on this? How did you achieve that low vcore of 1.37 with 4.7ghz btw i use real bench also.


----------



## comagnum

Hey all!

I've been playing around with my OC since I haven't done much since I purchaced my 6600k. I set it to 1.35v and 4.6ghz and left it alone. Currently, I have it at 1.39v and 4.8ghz. Am I safe to run it at those voltages with my Motherboard? I haven't had any stability issues, temps @ idle are 26-28c and under load around 60-65c. Everything else is stock via the bios other than system agent which I have set at 1000mhz

6600k w/ h110i gtx
msi z170-a pro
8gb adata 2800mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/izjzgh


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> DUDE youre so lucky. I feel like my 6600k tops out at 4.6ghz i havent tried 4.65 or anythign but if i go to 4.7ghz i literally need to take voltage from 1.36 to like something insane 1.45 i believe isnt even stable. Do you have any tips on this? How did you achieve that low vcore of 1.37 with 4.7ghz btw i use real bench also.


My 6700k does 4.7 at 1.35 and 4.8 at 1.435. Just the luck of the draw dude..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I've been playing around with my OC since I haven't done much since I purchaced my 6600k. I set it to 1.35v and 4.6ghz and left it alone. Currently, I have it at 1.39v and 4.8ghz. Am I safe to run it at those voltages with my Motherboard? I haven't had any stability issues, temps @ idle are 26-28c and under load around 60-65c. Everything else is stock via the bios other than system agent which I have set at 1000mhz
> 
> 6600k w/ h110i gtx
> msi z170-a pro
> 8gb adata 2800mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/izjzgh


Yes totally more than safe.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> My 6700k does 4.7 at 1.35 and 4.8 at 1.435. Just the luck of the draw dude..
> Yes totally more than safe.


**** I'm so mad. I wanted my chip to reach 4.8 I've even tried 1.47v and it still won't stabilise. Aggghhhhh whatever I guess 4.6ghx isn't bad


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> **** I'm so mad. I wanted my chip to reach 4.8 I've even tried 1.47v and it still won't stabilise. Aggghhhhh whatever I guess 4.6ghx isn't bad


get 4.7 stable then play with your bclk a tad


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Have anyone tested the difference between 4200, 4400, 4600 and 4800 for day-to-day usage?

I can run 4800 at 1.450V or so. But I currently run 4400 at 1.184V.


----------



## Arctucas

4864 MHz @ 1.390 VCore for everyday use.

Have not tested other clocks/voltages.

Still trying to work up to maximum overclock at minimum voltages.


----------



## tartmann

I can get 4.8GHz on my I5 6600k with 1.430 voltage. I only have a CM 212 EVO so I only run 4.5 GHz at 1.375 voltage. I haven't fine tuned it yet though. now till I can get a btter cooler.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartmann*
> 
> I can get 4.8GHz on my I5 6600k with 1.430 voltage. I only have a CM 212 EVO so I only run 4.5 GHz at 1.375 voltage. I haven't fine tuned it yet though. now till I can get a btter cooler.


Fine tuning only takes.. well.. till I get the next chip lol

I'm the only poor sod that needs 1.52v for 4.8 then??


----------



## Chaoszero55

I'm getting 4.5ghz stable with 1.230 vcore. 6700k


----------



## Sub-Zero378

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> DUDE youre so lucky. I feel like my 6600k tops out at 4.6ghz i havent tried 4.65 or anythign but if i go to 4.7ghz i literally need to take voltage from 1.36 to like something insane 1.45 i believe isnt even stable. Do you have any tips on this? How did you achieve that low vcore of 1.37 with 4.7ghz btw i use real bench also.


I feel its luck of the draw. The best way to get a gurantee is buying from silicon lottery. Me and my cousin decided we wanted to get back into pc gaming so i built 2 computers both with 6600k's. I used offset voltage +llc to get to 4.7. The last rig i had was an i5 2500k(Sold awhile back) so i was mainly overclocking the way i did then with llc added. My cousin however didn't get so lucky. His barely gets 4.4 at a whooping 1.45 vcore. I used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra Thermal Paste and i am very pleased with temp reductions.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039RY3MM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Chaoszero55

Tweaked the vcore on my 6700k and currently testing prime95 at 1.22 vcore, ends up being 1.216ish under load for 4.5ghz. At around 2 hours stable now. Would this be considered a golden chip? No idea how high it would overclock but I don't care to go past 4.5 anyways


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Tweaked the vcore on my 6700k and currently testing prime95 at 1.22 vcore, ends up being 1.216ish under load for 4.5ghz. At around 2 hours stable now. Would this be considered a golden chip? No idea how high it would overclock but I don't care to go past 4.5 anyways


seems pretty good. mine is doing 4.5ghz at 1.248-1.264v on the core.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Would this be considered a golden chip? No idea how high it would overclock


Every chip is to be considered average until you take it to its limits.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Every chip is to be considered average until you take it to its limits.


lol fair enough, I'll prob play around with higher clocks later on but I'm just so happy to be able to use 4.5 at such a low vcore


----------



## NeedlesOne

Hi, guys.
Not long time ago I became a happy owner of a tandem i7 6700k + Asus Maximus VIII. I put D15 on the processor and off we go - an overclocker's journey has begun. I watched a lot of youtube videos + walked through a ton of forums and threads dedicate to SkyLake overclocking, and especially 6700k. I ended up with 4.7GHz at 1.392 Vcore perfectly passing an hour of Prime stressing, Intel Burn Test for 1Gb, 2Gb, and 4Gb modes maintaining reasonable temperatures 75C at max(under IBT). But there is one thing which is not letting me calm down - RealBench. I cannot pass a RealBench stress test. The program simply crashes after 2-3 minutes though the system remains on.

Guys, do you think this is a lacmus that I should put more juice and step over a barrier of 1.4 or should I disregard it and try to live with my current setup? Looking forward to any suggestions.

UPD:
Ok so I can answer myself - this is a RealBench issue. I booted up with stock clocks and got the same crashing. Gonna try to boot up on a fresh Windows 10 and try again.


----------



## darkbasic

I just did a quick test on a 6600K I bought for a friend of mine: 4.900 MHz @1.456V with Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (x264 rock solid). I'm using Asus default settings except for the multiplier, I didn't tweak anything nor tried to push the cpu to its limits. I'm pretty sure it can reach rock solid 5 Ghz: it booted at 5GHz without problems but I didn't want to stress it too much because the CPU is not mine and the temps were pretty high.

This is unfair: every time I buy a cpu for me it sucks hard, while buying something for a friend leads to extremely lucky CPUs


----------



## Chaoszero55

6700k delidded at 4.5ghz 1.200vcore <50c


----------



## hammed41

Hello everyone,
I have this configuration:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5;
CPU: i7-6700k
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB DDR4;
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce 1070 GTX G1;
PSU: Corsair RM850i;
Cooling: Enermax Liqmax II 120;
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO, 250 GB;
HDD: WD Blue WD20EZRZ Hard Disk 2tb
Help me set up the BIOS for a great overclocking. Thank you in advance.
P.S. It is the first time for me to do overclocking.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> Help me set up the BIOS for a great overclocking. Thank you in advance.
> P.S. It is the first time for me to do overclocking.


Hey man, Vcore and CPU Multiplier. Obviously, you need to set XMP profile for your memory too. For starters set the multiplier to 45 and Vcore to 1.25. That should give you the base. Anything else leave auto and start testing.


----------



## Quadrider10

So does setting xmp profile effect CPU overclock in any way?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> So does setting xmp profile effect CPU overclock in any way?


No it does not.


----------



## hammed41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedlesOne*
> 
> Hey man, Vcore and CPU Multiplier. Obviously, you need to set XMP profile for your memory too. For starters set the multiplier to 45 and Vcore to 1.25. That should give you the base. Anything else leave auto and start testing.


The operating system crashes.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> The operating system crashes.


That statement itself doesn't say enough to help you with a right decision. Could you let us know what exactly you did? When it crashed - during boot or during testing?


----------



## hammed41

I put multiplier to 44 and vcore 1.255. Now it goes smoothly. But other voices of the bios what they do?
I just have to set the multiplier and vcore and xmp ???


----------



## hammed41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> I put multiplier to 44 and vcore 1.255. Now it goes smoothly. But other voices of the bios what they do?
> I just have to set the multiplier and vcore and xmp ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedlesOne*
> 
> That statement itself doesn't say enough to help you with a right decision. Could you let us know what exactly you did? When it crashed - during boot or during testing?


During the boot of operating system


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> I put multiplier to 44 and vcore 1.255. Now it goes smoothly. But other voices of the bios what they do?
> I just have to set the multiplier and vcore and xmp ???


A lot of other stuff mostly not required for a common user. Motherboards can easily rule all other parameters by themselves and most of the time it is the best option. If your system did boot up now put a few test on it to see if it can handle stress load with this voltage. If it fails then go to the BIOS and add a bit more Vcore. Continue with the same until you get an absolutely stable system no matter which test it runs. Also, don't forget to monitor CPU temperature. If it doesn't go higher than 85C then you are good.

XMP - it's a predefined profile of timings and other parameters for your memory kit. It's better to use XMP profiles and to avoid experiments by yourself, unless you are aware of what you are doing, because memory overclocking and fine tuning can once backfire you when you don't expect it.


----------



## Sub-Zero378

I would only recommend using xmp if your ram is listed to be compatible with your motherboard for xmp profiles. Otherwise they tend to not work right. If your trying to find your fastest clock i would recommend setting the voltage to manual,adaptive,offset with the highest voltage your comfortable with for 24/7 use. Run the cpu clocks as high as it will go. Test with realbench for stability


----------



## hammed41

I put multiplier to 44 and 1,255 Vcore not more crashes and CPU temperatures under stress with RealBench did not exceed 53 ° - 56 °.
I have not set any parameters ??


----------



## MattBaneLM

On my current rig xmp only set the main timings
I am asrock in-uefi tool to set the initial subs and then tighten them/keep playing from there
Even when overclocking frequency though (3200 to 3600+) I'm still at tighter timings than xmp
BUT from what I can see at least on my set up the xmp settings will always give you a great starting point to STRUCTURE the which timings you change and in what order
My two bobs worth ^


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> I put multiplier to 44 and 1,255 Vcore not more crashes and CPU temperatures under stress with RealBench did not exceed 53 ° - 56 °.
> I have not set any parameters ??


So you're saying it's stable at 1.255? That's pretty good. Seen people that need 1.30+ for 4.5ghz. Your ram has to have xmp support; it's a dominator platinum for crying out loud. What Load line calibration setting are you running


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> So does setting xmp profile effect CPU overclock in any way?


If setting it changes voltages then maybe it will affect temps in such a way it limits your ceiling


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> If setting it changes voltages then maybe it will affect temps in such a way it limits your ceiling


I believe it can affect stability. You may get a crash but the crash may be ram instability and not cpu related


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> I believe it can affect stability. You may get a crash but the crash may be ram instability and not cpu related


if i set my xmp it changes vdimm to 1.35. vccio to 1.150 and vccsa to 1.250 in bios... just sayin theres things to watch...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Have anyone tested different CPU speeds in games?

I'm currently running 4200 at 1.120V. Temps are 47-47-47-46 under 100% load. This is CPU and GPU under [email protected] in my loop. I could run 4700 at 1.380V, but I don't notice any difference in games.


----------



## Ding23

Hi I have a few questions.
I just got a 6700k and I can run and pass x264 70 loops, realbench 8 hours, Prime95 26.6 small fft and blend 12 hours, hci memtest 1000% at 4.5ghz 1.35v(1.33 under load)
but as soon as I try Prime95 28.10 I can't get blend or small fft stable even going from 1.35 to 1.40v and I really don't want to run my voltage higher than that mostly why I only want a 4.5mhz OC.

Also another question about RAM and io/sa, if it's too low will prime fail one of the cores or would it give my a BSOD or reset or something else? Same with DRAM voltage, I seem to be stable seeing how hci memtest passes.

And only the lastest prime95 seems to give my motherboard some slight electrical sounds around the CPU/RAM(not the GPU, FANS,PSU) and some coil whine too, other tests never done that.

Also my temps never go over 80c in any test. Tried 2 different PSUs too.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Hi I have a few questions.
> I just got a 6700k and I can run and pass x264 70 loops, realbench 8 hours, Prime95 26.6 small fft and blend 12 hours, hci memtest 1000% at 4.5ghz 1.35v(1.33 under load)
> but as soon as I try Prime95 28.10 I can't get blend or small fft stable even going from 1.35 to 1.40v and I really don't want to run my voltage higher than that mostly why I only want a 4.5mhz OC.
> 
> Also another question about RAM and io/sa, if it's too low will prime fail one of the cores or would it give my a BSOD or reset or something else? Same with DRAM voltage, I seem to be stable seeing how hci memtest passes.
> 
> And only the lastest prime95 seems to give my motherboard some slight electrical sounds around the CPU/RAM(not the GPU, FANS,PSU) and some coil whine too, other tests never done that.


That voltage is near the high end of what I would use. Honestly,if you were stable before using that version of prime and everything else works fine then dont worry about it


----------



## Ding23

Thanks, yeah well so far it seems stable but I've only really been using it for 3-4 days but no BSOD or games crashing as of yet.
As for the RAM I want to try tighter timings and/or lower sa io, know if hci memtest is all I need for that or should I run prime blend again? Failing RAM would fail my cores during the test or a BSOD or reboot or something else?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Thanks, yeah well so far it seems stable but I've only really been using it for 3-4 days but no BSOD or games crashing as of yet.
> As for the RAM I want to try tighter timings and/or lower sa io, know if hci memtest is all I need for that or should I run prime blend again? Failing RAM would fail my cores during the test or a BSOD or reboot or something else?


Believe you would bsod with memory error code but haven't experienced crashes from memory yet


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Believe you would bsod with memory error code but haven't experienced crashes from memory yet


Alright, I'll re-run some hci memtest and prime 26.6 blend after I tighten my timings and see how it goes.


----------



## Chaoszero55

I'm reaching the point where prime95 doesn't produce as much heat as heavy gaming. Getting around 45-46c on 4.5ghz 1.165 vcore 6700k. Having the gpu in the loop makes the heat loads comparable.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> I'm reaching the point where prime95 doesn't produce as much heat as heavy gaming. Getting around 45-46c on 4.5ghz 1.165 vcore 6700k. Having the gpu in the loop makes the heat loads comparable.


Are you testing with Prime95 v28.7 or higher ?

Can you provide a screenshot showing Hwinfo, including vcore voltage min and max levels, while Prime95 v28.7 is running a custom 8K min and max test, with in place FFT, with the above frequency and voltages.


----------



## Ding23

For 3000-3200mhz DDR4 how much SA and IO is the usual? I don't like using XMP or auto because it puts them way over 1.25 where that guide says 1.25/120 should be your limit, Right now I have SA and IO at 1.15 and 1.10, and it seems everything is stable so far, not sure how lowering would affect my PC or know when it's too low, I suppose hci memtest would fail if either were too low?
Would I have to raise those to tighten timings or is that only for higher mhz OC? or only DRAM voltage would make tighter timings stable?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> For 3000-3200mhz DDR4 how much SA and IO is the usual? I don't like using XMP or auto because it puts them way over 1.25 where that guide says 1.25/120 should be your limit, Right now I have SA and IO at 1.15 and 1.10, and it seems everything is stable so far, not sure how lowering would affect my PC or know when it's too low, I suppose hci memtest would fail if either were too low?
> Would I have to raise those to tighten timings or is that only for higher mhz OC? or only DRAM voltage would make tighter timings stable?


Vccio, Vccsa and Dram voltage levels, depend on a number of factors including the speed at which you are trying to run the ram, how tight you set your timings, the strength of your cpu's IMC and the quality of your memory modules.

All 3 voltages are used when trying to run your memory faster and with tighter timings than what its rated at.

I dont know what guide you are referrimg to, but 1.2-1.25 is definitely not the limit of what you can set vccio and vccsa.

What memory kit do you have?


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Vccio, Vccsa and Dram voltage levels, depend on a number of factors including the speed at which you are trying to run the ram, how tight you set your timings, the strength of your cpu's IMC and the quality of your memory modules.
> 
> All 3 voltages are used when trying to run your memory faster and with tighter timings than what its rated at.
> 
> I dont know what guide you are referrimg to, but 1.2-1.25 is definitely not the limit of what you can set vccio and vccsa.
> 
> What memory kit do you have?


I have CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200, XMP seems to give me trouble so I'm using manual, don't care for 3200 so running at 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 2t 1.35v and seems to be stable so far, but see people can get tighter timings still on 1.35v, around 15-15-15-30 1t.
First post of this thread says:
VCCIO: 1.25v/1.2v
System Agent (SA): 1.3v/1.25v
I'm not doing extreme overclocking so I'm guessing my SA at 1.10 and IO 1.05 should be ok with tighter timings that what I have currently?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> I have CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200, XMP seems to give me trouble so I'm using manual, don't care for 3200 so running at 3000mhz 15-17-17-35 2t 1.35v and seems to be stable so far, but see people can get tighter timings still on 1.35v, around 15-15-15-30 1t.
> First post of this thread says:
> VCCIO: 1.25v/1.2v
> System Agent (SA): 1.3v/1.25v
> I'm not doing extreme overclocking so I'm guessing my SA at 1.10 and IO 1.05 should be ok with tighter timings that what I have currently?


On your memory modules there will be a label, showing the kits specs, as well as a Version Number like 4.24 or 4.31 for example. Can you see what your version number is, as it will determine what IC's you have and the timings you will be able to set.


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> On your memory modules there will be a label, showing the kits specs, as well as a Version Number like 4.24 or 4.31 for example. Can you see what your version number is, as it will determine what IC's you have and the timings you will be able to set.


cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 Version 4.24, want the other info too?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Are you testing with Prime95 v28.7 or higher ?
> 
> Can you provide a screenshot showing Hwinfo, including vcore voltage min and max levels, while Prime95 v28.7 is running a custom 8K min and max test, with in place FFT, with the above frequency and voltages.


Just got back to my house; I was running small FFT test and I found out that my prime95 is actually 28.10. Is there a significant difference between this one and a newer one? Ambient in my house is about 72 F or roughly 22 C

Gonna keep lowering vcore till I go unstable


----------



## MattBaneLM

thats the same kit I have TK. it's E-Die samsung

my kit does 15-17-17-34 2t (won't do 1T) @3600 1.440v vccio 1.175 (in bios, shows higher in os) vccsa 1.250
currently doing 14-18-18-28 2T @ 3600 1.480v vccio 1.200 vccsa 1.250
it has done 14-17-17-28 2t @ 3733 with higher volts

run typhoon Ding and compare to this


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 Version 4.24, want the other info too?


Version 4.24 means you have Samsung E-Die IC.

What motherboard model do you have?


----------



## Ding23

MSI Z170A SLI PLUS

I should be able to get 15-15-15-30 1t at 3000mhz with this on 1.35v?

Does typhoon tell me what timings I can get or just info about my RAM?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> MSI Z170A SLI PLUS
> 
> I should be able to get 15-15-15-30 1t at 3000mhz with this on 1.35v?
> 
> Does typhoon tell me what timings I can get or just info about my RAM?


important info about your ram

use aida and asrock timing configurator to read buddy

you said ur kit starts with CMK,,,,,,,,,
not CMU,,,,?
if so its a different Corsair LED 3200 kit and i didn't know there was another... the chart I saw had the LED kit using different IC's from the LPX etc but i dont know how close they are/similar

MY BAD! MY BAD!
i thought you said LED not LPX

i get dyslexic sometimes and dumb


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Just got back to my house; I was running small FFT test and I found out that my prime95 is actually 28.10. Is there a significant difference between this one and a newer one? Ambient in my house is about 72 F or roughly 22 C


28.10 is the newer version, if you scroll to the top of the first window in prime it will show the version number while taking a screenshot.. Would you be able to show HwInfo instead of Hwmonitor when running prime, showing vcore voltage being used, to see what max voltage it uses, as Hwmonitor is showing an incorrect vcore of over 2 volts.


----------



## Ding23




----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*


exactly the same..


----------



## Ding23

Have any idea how tight my timings can be at 1.35v 3000mhz? I'm not really looking for anything higher than that.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> 28.10 is the newer version, if you scroll to the top of the first window in prime it will show the version number while taking a screenshot.. Would you be able to show HwInfo instead of Hwmonitor when running prime, showing vcore voltage being used, to see what max voltage it uses, as Hwmonitor is showing an incorrect vcore of over 2 volts.


Can do; gonna try 1.15 vcore this time


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> MSI Z170A SLI PLUS
> 
> I should be able to get 15-15-15-30 1t at 3000mhz with this on 1.35v?
> 
> Does typhoon tell me what timings I can get or just info about my RAM?


15-15-15-30 is normally b-die timings as tRCD and tRP( the two middle numbers) are the same as the first one.

E-die timings normally have the two middle numbers being set higher than the first. So for example: 16-18-18-36 or 15-18-18-36 etc.

15-15-15-30 would fail to pass training and boot for your kit, when trying to run higher than the default speed of 2133mhz.

I would first start by getting your ram running at its rated timings.

Enter the following and you should boot up at 3200mhz

Manually enter your speed and primary timings:
3200mhz and 16-18-18-36

Set vccio and vccsa to 1.2 volts
Set dram voltage to.1.35 volts


----------



## Ding23

Yeah it boots fine at it's rated timings when set to manual, just wanted to try and get the timings tighter and figured lower mhz would be able to get me there at 1.35v still.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Yeah it boots fine at it's rated timings when set to manual, just wanted to try and get the timings tighter and figured lower mhz would be able to get me there at 1.35v still.


It is ok to go higher than 1.35 volts. E-die can handle upto 2 volts no problem, not that you need to go that high, but if you run at 1.4 or 1.45, you are well and truly under its voltage limits.

Download and install the Asrock Timing Configurator and post a screenshot of your timings, after you have set your manual timings for 3200mhz 16-18-18-36, and then can help you tighten further from there.

Also try the following still at 3200mhz.

15-18-18-36 1T - at 1.35 volts first. If it fails to boot, increase to 1.40 volts and try boot up. If that fails go to 1.45 volts.

Vccsa and vccio set to 1.2 volts.


----------



## Arctucas

Graphs of HWiNFO log of 10 pass run of IBT on High.

Does anyone think this provides any useful information?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Graphs of HWiNFO log of 10 pass run of IBT on High.
> 
> Does anyone think this provides any useful information?


Nothing more than what Hwinfo or Hwmonitor provides in terms of min, avg and max voltage, clocks, usage and temps.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Nothing more than what Hwinfo or Hwmonitor provides in terms of min, avg and max voltage, clocks, usage and temps.


Thanks.

I like seeing the relationship of e.g. CoreTemp/CoreClock/VCore at any point in time, and how those relationship vary.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Well found the vcore limit on my 6700k at 4.5. Starts giving me errors in prime95 at less than 1.160 vcore

Only 15 minutes in but ill keep letting it run but these are the temps I expect it to remain at


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Yeah it boots fine at it's rated timings when set to manual, just wanted to try and get the timings tighter and figured lower mhz would be able to get me there at 1.35v still.


instead leave ur timings on xmp and raise frequ to see where you are stable at 1.35 i say...


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> instead leave ur timings on xmp and raise frequ to see where you are stable at 1.35 i say...


XMP brought my SA IO over 1.30 on auto and thousands of errors in memtest86, I'd like to keep SA IO low, I don't need extreme mhz, Will be happy at 3ghz RAM with tighter timings, and 4.5ghz CPU
PC already sounds like a kettle ready to burst running the latest prime95









So far 3000mhz boots at 15-17-17-30 1t 1.35v, doing tests now to see if stable then I'll try and go 15-16-16-30 if all goes well.


----------



## GabiPavel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Well found the vcore limit on my 6700k at 4.5. Starts giving me errors in prime95 at less than 1.160 vcore
> 
> Only 15 minutes in but ill keep letting it run but these are the temps I expect it to remain at


That's nice. As a comparison mine is stable at [email protected]


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabiPavel*
> 
> That's nice. As a comparison mine is stable at [email protected]


Thanks but I spoke too soon on the 1.160; I got an error after 1.5 hours on one of my cores so I raised it to 1.165, which is what I ran all day today and posted pictures of in the earlier comments, but yea I still got super lucky on that.


----------



## Ding23

Does using the igpu while stress testing require you to raise your CPU's voltage to stay stable?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Does using the igpu while stress testing require you to raise your CPU's voltage to stay stable?


Yes using the igpu, affects the cpu's stability when overclocking and requires you to use more voltage than what you would, versus using a discrete gpu and having the igpu disabled.


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yes using the igpu, affects the cpu's stability when overclocking and requires you to use more voltage than what you would, versus using a discrete gpu and having the igpu disabled.


Thanks.


----------



## MattBaneLM

I've never even tried my on chip gfx... what kind of card is it similar too? Or what 3dmark score?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> XMP brought my SA IO over 1.30 on auto and thousands of errors in memtest86, I'd like to keep SA IO low, I don't need extreme mhz, Will be happy at 3ghz RAM with tighter timings, and 4.5ghz CPU
> PC already sounds like a kettle ready to burst running the latest prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far 3000mhz boots at 15-17-17-30 1t 1.35v, doing tests now to see if stable then I'll try and go 15-16-16-30 if all goes well.


I would go for 14-17-17-30 first


----------



## MattBaneLM

How have y'all got HPET set up?

Was about to enter a hwbot comp but a bench requires hpet which I have on in bios but not win10


----------



## Raghar

I avoid HPET like a plague.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Can you explain why? Lots of mixed views out there

Some say disable prior to install

Others say enable in bios and os for better performance


----------



## Gamingfan234

Hello everyone.

Got a question to ask if you don't mind.

When I stress test the crap out my I7 6700K, my temps are pretty stable in the 69-71 range (at 4.2ghz)...I've got a cooler Master Hyper 212 X doing the cooling for me.

How much more can I push this chip? Or should I with my current temps anyway? Thank you very much.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> I have not set any parameters ??


What do you mean by this?

A common suggestion around the internet is not to push above 85C.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammed41*
> 
> I have not set any parameters ??


What do you mean by this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamingfan234*
> 
> How much more can I push this chip?


A common suggestion around the internet is not to push above 85C.


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I would go for 14-17-17-30 first


Thanks I'll try that next, right now it's stable on all tests at 15-17-17-30 1t 1.36v, is the 30 not really important compared to the other timings? I usually see that around 36 35 34 with people with tighter timings


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Thanks I'll try that next, right now it's stable on all tests at 15-17-17-30 1t 1.36v, is the 30 not really important compared to the other timings? I usually see that around 36 35 34 with people with tighter timings


depends on the IC's

tk enlightened me today a bit on this subject regarding ddr4

he has B-die and i have E-die

his B's like to do x-x-x-yy where mine prefer x-x+2-x+2=yy for example
oh and my sticks dont play nice with 1T. over 3000Mhz its impossible even with 1.80v and both vv's on 1.250

i already knew of certain patterns thus my comment before about xmp guiding you to the right structure but it was nice to get some confirmation regarding my kit anyway,,,

those with E's like me will prob tighten cas and tRAS before the others but i will say when i CAN tighten down the middle pair i get a good speed increase.

tk would prob focus on the three initial timings more so than tRAS

i been playing with memory for the last day or so

just gotta tighten some voltages and subs here for a 24/7 setup


----------



## MattBaneLM

double post wiped

oh well might as well use the space to ask a separate question...

how many here find that the voltage jump required to go up a multiplier is a bigger leap than if you go up to close to the next multiplier but using bclk instead?


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> depends on the IC's
> 
> tk enlightened me today a bit on this subject regarding ddr4
> 
> he has B-die and i have E-die
> 
> his B's like to do x-x-x-yy where mine prefer x-x+2-x+2=yy for example
> oh and my sticks dont play nice with 1T. over 3000Mhz its impossible even with 1.80v and both vv's on 1.250
> 
> i already knew of certain patterns thus my comment before about xmp guiding you to the right structure but it was nice to get some confirmation regarding my kit anyway,,,
> 
> those with E's like me will prob tighten cas and tRAS before the others but i will say when i CAN tighten down the middle pair i get a good speed increase.
> 
> tk would prob focus on the three initial timings more so than tRAS
> 
> i been playing with memory for the last day or so
> 
> just gotta tighten some voltages and subs here for a 24/7 setup


Alight, I just went straight for 30 tRAS at 1t and so far seems stable, I'm not sure if that low tRAS will affect my 3 other timings allowing me to not go any lower? but I'm guessing that's not how it works at all.
I have e die also so I don't expect to get the 3 numbers the same but I'll be happy if I can get something like 14-16-16-30 1t if not then I might be stuck at my 15-17-17-30 1t but that's okay too at the mhz I want.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Alight, I just went straight for 30 tRAS at 1t and so far seems stable, I'm not sure if that low tRAS will affect my 3 other timings allowing me to not go any lower? but I'm guessing that's not how it works at all.
> I have e die also so I don't expect to get the 3 numbers the same but I'll be happy if I can get something like 14-16-16-30 1t if not then I might be stuck at my 15-17-17-30 1t but that's okay too at the mhz I want.


just do a little easy test

bench realbench and 32Mpi now, then change tRAS to 34 and see if you notice a difference...

i didnt ... and i had the same first three... 28 was better but still not much...

getting certain subs will get you better speed increase than ur main timings from here

my sweetspot is def 3600 on this board/cpu/mem combination

and thats what it always is isn't it? ur combination
my memory is good i think.... just my mobo and cpu letting me down... *JUST lol *


----------



## Ding23

4750mhz at 1.45v is pretty nice, heck I'm at 4500mhz 1.32v(or 1.38v with Prime95 28.10 but I don't trust that test, gives my motherboard coil whine that no other tests give me and I never BSOD'd with 1.32v in real world scenarios)


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> 4750mhz at 1.45v is pretty nice, heck I'm at 4500mhz 1.32v(or 1.38v with Prime95 28.10 but I don't trust that test, gives my motherboard coil whine that no other tests give me and I never BSOD'd with 1.32v in real world scenarios)


havent done a longer test at those volts to be straight up with ya..

to get 4800 stable takes 1.520v with HT on and thats too hot

and im borderline on temps atm
pi has me tapping on 90deg but its summer here so i either get out the ice bucket or wait till winter to do anymore competing etc

i used to be a complete "24hrs prime stable is the only stable" kinda guy but i have changed my tune and thats partly to do with the architecture now and partly because i really dont see a need to cost myself the electricity to keep my chip warm anymore.

i believe it is still the way to go for lga775 etc

more than one person better than me has said 28.7 and 28.9 is a potential chip killer and i cant NOT push limits... lol

personally i think that if i can run cinebench, superpi43M. and realbench stress test simultateously without it crashing followed by some gaming and an hr more of realbench stresstest my itself it's looking pretty good AND i can move on.


----------



## MattBaneLM

another double... grrr


----------



## Ding23

Yeah I used to do the 24h prime too but after finding other stress tests that don't produce insane heat and need much higher stable voltages I'd rather use Realbench, x264, hci memtest, and the 'weak' 26.6 Prime95 just to test a few hours of blend to top it off.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I like seeing the relationship of e.g. CoreTemp/CoreClock/VCore at any point in time, and how those relationship vary.


Hi @Arctucas

Nice, what tool/software is that?

HWiNFO can also produce real-time graphs though. And you can let it record logs too, which you can later on open with Microsoft Excel and do some charting (for relationships a.k.a. correlation). I am a fan of that as well (my work has a lot to do with statistics) that's why I like HWiNFO. 

All of my overclock submissions were using HWiNFO and then I just charted them out using MS Excel.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9890#post_25695512

That was my latest submission (4.7GHz) - it's a long post, but all my other/previous overclocks are already linked in that post. Happy reading!


----------



## MattBaneLM

aida64 is my fav for monitoring


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> aida64 is my fav for monitoring


Oooh. AIDA64. 

I use AIDA64 for checking the RAM settings (timings?), which I manually enter in BIOS. This is due to my RAM - the Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4. They call it "plug-and-play" so there's no XMP to set. Being the case, it causes my overclock to always crash unless I manually plug in the numbers that I derive from AIDA64. Not sure why, but that has been the case of this particular RAM even back in my Sandybridge rig.


----------



## Ding23

delete


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @Arctucas
> 
> Nice, what tool/software is that?
> 
> HWiNFO can also produce real-time graphs though. And you can let it record logs too, which you can later on open with Microsoft Excel and do some charting (for relationships a.k.a. correlation). I am a fan of that as well (my work has a lot to do with statistics) that's why I like HWiNFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my overclock submissions were using HWiNFO and then I just charted them out using MS Excel.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9890#post_25695512
> 
> That was my latest submission (4.7GHz) - it's a long post, but all my other/previous overclocks are already linked in that post. Happy reading!


Generic Log Viewer. https://www.hwinfo.com/files/GenericLogViewer/GenericLogViewer_v3.1.zip


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Generic Log Viewer. https://www.hwinfo.com/files/GenericLogViewer/GenericLogViewer_v3.1.zip


Hi @Arctucas ,

I never took notice of this.  I did read about it after you shared it and it looks nice. Although personally I prefer to chart them out myself via MS Excel.

Thanks for sharing!

EDIT: after reading some more, it looked interesting.  I might have to try this out sometime.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @Arctucas
> 
> Nice, what tool/software is that?
> 
> HWiNFO can also produce real-time graphs though. And you can let it record logs too, which you can later on open with Microsoft Excel and do some charting (for relationships a.k.a. correlation). I am a fan of that as well (my work has a lot to do with statistics) that's why I like HWiNFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my overclock submissions were using HWiNFO and then I just charted them out using MS Excel.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9890#post_25695512
> 
> That was my latest submission (4.7GHz) - it's a long post, but all my other/previous overclocks are already linked in that post. Happy reading!


Generic Log Viewer. https://www.hwinfo.com/files/GenericLogViewer/GenericLogViewer_v3.1.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi @Arctucas
> ,
> 
> I never took notice of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read about it after you shared it and it looks nice. Although personally I prefer to chart them out myself via MS Excel.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> EDIT: after reading some more, it looked interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to try this out sometime.


The application takes the .csv logfile generated by HWiNFO and converts into graphs.

It will also graph logfiles from AIDA64 and GPU-Z.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> It will also graph logfiles from AIDA64 and GPU-Z.


Yeah, that part seems interesting. I'll try it out sometime, although I don't use too many monitoring tools so there's not much of a use-case for me. Does it automatically generate a graph that one can save? If it does, then that would be the clincher for me, since the default HWiNFO also generates a real-time graph (although it doesn't merge/graph logfiles from other tools).


----------



## MattBaneLM

I like the osd Aida provides as well as the graph inclunding powers


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I like the osd Aida provides as well as the graph inclunding powers


Hm, I didn't realize you can do that on AIDA64. I'll try that out as well.


----------



## topet2k12001

Double post, sorry.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hm, I didn't realize you can do that on AIDA64. I'll try that out as well.


Saves ya opening a million progs except to double checking to keep Aida honest

Can add a lot more to osd than I have there


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

My Chip gets to 4.8ghz at 1.312V is that good?


----------



## MattBaneLM

hate you


----------



## D13mass

Guys, I have a question.
I bought a new memory 2*16Gb Kingston HyperX FURY 32 GB DDR4 2400 (HX424C15FBK2/32) and reset all settings on my motherboard to default and now I try to overclock my cpu and ram again.

Is it ok if "x264 16T 5hr" works fine while LinX (any version) freezes my PC and I see bsod. I need stability for 24/7, my scenario: work (write autotests in java, load testing jMeter), sometimes playing game.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I have a question.
> I bought a new memory 2*16Gb Kingston HyperX FURY 32 GB DDR4 2400 (HX424C15FBK2/32) and reset all settings on my motherboard to default and now I try to overclock my cpu and ram again.
> 
> Is it ok if "x264 16T 5hr" works fine while LinX (any version) freezes my PC and I see bsod. I need stability for 24/7, my scenario: work (write autotests in java, load testing jMeter), sometimes playing game.


doesnt sound ok lol

what does your error log tell you about the crashes?


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> doesnt sound ok lol
> 
> what does your error log tell you about the crashes?


Usually something like that
"The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> My Chip gets to 4.8ghz at 1.312V is that good?


Which processor?


----------



## Arctucas

The AIDA64 OSD is nice, but I prefer the Sensor Panel, it is much more customizable.


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Which processor?


I7 6700k


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> I7 6700k


Yes, very good.

How about doing some of the stress testing listed on the first page of this thread, and posting screenshots?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Can you explain why? Lots of mixed views out there
> 
> Some say disable prior to install
> 
> Others say enable in bios and os for better performance


It's bit complicated but I found a short post by someone who worked with OS development and from he said it was obvious that HEDP is mainly useful for servers and applications that need a lot of timers, but doesn't require performance. It looks like the main problem is with requirements, which forces OS to waste cycles with waiting to release lock at the correct time and to avoid missing events. HW implementation also isn't required to be without drift, fine grained, or fast to read.

There is thing called invariant TSC, which works much better, it's faster, and has lower granularity. I think invariant TSC is based on BCLK ticks, and just increments its value by a multiplier. BCLK 100 on 3 GHz system means 10 ns granularity, and increment by 30, 200 BCLK means 5 ns and increment by 15. Which is awesome because it guarantees reliable timing across the CPU without external factors, at accuracy which is far above what's typically needed.

HPET is basically a poor man invariant TSC. Poor man which is more expensive, worse working, and has performance penalty when read. Of course there is also driver implementation and other consideration, thus if HPET works better when enabled or disabled can be best discovered by testing it. From what I seen on internet forums, it typically hurt performance. (When I tried it on my Ivy-E, I didn't seen difference but I didn't want to mess OS too much and probably didn't try all combination. I'd keep it disabled even if it helped because I'm disabling unnecessary features anyway.)


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Yes, very good.
> 
> How about doing some of the stress testing listed on the first page of this thread, and posting screenshots?


Im pretty new on this side i dont know how to post Screenshots


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> Im pretty new on this side i dont know how to post Screenshots


With the test results on your monitor screen, press PrintScreen on your keyboard.

Then open MS Paint and click Paste.

Then Click File>Save As and save the screenshot to wherever (I use My Pictures).

Then log in to this thread, click reply, click the Image icon 
to the left of the paperclip icon in the toolbar at the top of the reply window; a new pop-up titled Embed an Image will open. Click Upload file. Navigate to where you saved the picture on your PC, select it and click Save. After the progress bar is done, click submit.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It's bit complicated but I found a short post by someone who worked with OS development and from he said it was obvious that HEDP is mainly useful for servers and applications that need a lot of timers, but doesn't require performance. It looks like the main problem is with requirements, which forces OS to waste cycles with waiting to release lock at the correct time and to avoid missing events. HW implementation also isn't required to be without drift, fine grained, or fast to read.
> 
> There is thing called invariant TSC, which works much better, it's faster, and has lower granularity. I think invariant TSC is based on BCLK ticks, and just increments its value by a multiplier. BCLK 100 on 3 GHz system means 10 ns granularity, and increment by 30, 200 BCLK means 5 ns and increment by 15. Which is awesome because it guarantees reliable timing across the CPU without external factors, at accuracy which is far above what's typically needed.
> 
> HPET is basically a poor man invariant TSC. Poor man which is more expensive, worse working, and has performance penalty when read. Of course there is also driver implementation and other consideration, thus if HPET works better when enabled or disabled can be best discovered by testing it. From what I seen on internet forums, it typically hurt performance. (When I tried it on my Ivy-E, I didn't seen difference but I didn't want to mess OS too much and probably didn't try all combination. I'd keep it disabled even if it helped because I'm disabling unnecessary features anyway.)


Tyvm for taking the time to type that response

I will test it fully soon so I know the diff for myself for sure
The description in Asrock bios says enable for better permoamce so you can understand my interest


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> just do a little easy test
> 
> bench realbench and 32Mpi now, then change tRAS to 34 and see if you notice a difference...
> 
> i didnt ... and i had the same first three... 28 was better but still not much...
> 
> getting certain subs will get you better speed increase than ur main timings from here
> 
> my sweetspot is def 3600 on this board/cpu/mem combination
> 
> and thats what it always is isn't it? ur combination
> my memory is good i think.... just my mobo and cpu letting me down... *JUST lol *


So far my e-die are stable at 3ghz 14-17-17-30 1t 1.36v, going to try 14-16-16-30 1t and be done with it, should be low enough for me.
While tightening my timings but always staying at the same mhz would that require more voltage to the RAM only to keep it stable or will it also require more SA and I/O voltage too?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Played around some more on my 6700k to test its limits. Got 4.8 ghz stable at 1.32 vcore (bios) and 1.328 during load for a max temp of 61C. I played with the turbo stock of 4.2 and got it to work at a meager 1.070 vcore for a max temp of 40 in prime95. 4.9 ghz took too much vcore and it wasnt worth it to me.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Played around some more on my 6700k to test its limits. Got 4.8 ghz stable at 1.32 vcore (bios) and 1.328 during load for a max temp of 61C. I played with the turbo stock of 4.2 and got it to work at a meager 1.070 vcore for a max temp of 40 in prime95. 4.9 ghz took too much vcore and it wasnt worth it to me.


Interesting that your 6700K uses very low voltage at 4.2-4.5ghz, which would then make you think that it would be able to scale to 5ghz, without using a lot of voltage either.

However from what you have described, it appears it has a substantial voltage jump when going from 4.8 to 4.9ghz. How much voltage did you need at 4.9ghz?


----------



## Chaoszero55

well honestly I dont know for sure but when I tried playing with 4.8/4.9 I started at 1.35 and it errored out within seconds in p95 @ 4.9 so it might not even be that much voltage tbh; could be in the realm of near 1.40.

Either way I think 5.0 would take way too much voltage for my liking and I'm happy with my temps and vcore @ 4.8


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> well honestly I dont know for sure but when I tried playing with 4.8/4.9 I started at 1.35 and it errored out within seconds in p95 @ 4.9 so it might not even be that much voltage tbh; could be in the realm of near 1.40.
> 
> Either way I think 5.0 would take way too much voltage for my liking and I'm happy with my temps and vcore @ 4.8


What cpu cooling are you using, air, aio/clc or custom loop?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Custom loop, 2 480mm GTS Nemesis Black Ice Rads.

D5 runs at 60 percent and fans run at about 900 rpms (8 of them) In the loop is a Titan xp waterblock, mosfet waterblock


----------



## MattBaneLM

i reckon you will be at around 1.40 ish

dont be afraid, i run 24/7 at 1.440 v for 4.7's and bench at 1.52 sometimes


----------



## Chaoszero55

yea I definitely have the cooling ability but I just dont feel good having that high voltage. I'll prob play around just to see what it would take to get 5 ghz


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Custom loop, 2 480mm GTS Nemesis Black Ice Rads.
> 
> D5 runs at 60 percent and fans run at about 900 rpms (8 of them) In the loop is a Titan xp waterblock, mosfet waterblock


What is your ambient temperature ?

The reason I ask, is because you said that when running your 6700K at 4.2ghz at 1.070 volts, you had a max temp of 40 degrees, I would have thought that it would be considerably lower than that, as I get a max temp of 39 degrees at stock clocks in Prime95, and that is at 1.2 volts.


----------



## Chaoszero55

~22 C; may just hit a point of diminishing return but either way it doesnt bother me


----------



## Ding23

Are e-die RAM always have tRCD and tRP +2 more than the CAS? Right now I'm at 14-16-16-30 1t 1.36v 3000mhz, but don't want to spend more time trying to push the timings tighter if it's not even possible. Not sure if RAM has 'silicon' lottery like a CPU does or not.








I know they can't be 14-14-14 but can they do 14-15-15?


----------



## Ding23

Double post


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Are e-die RAM always have tRCD and tRP +2 more than the CAS? Right now I'm at 14-16-16-30 1t 1.36v 3000mhz, but don't want to spend more time trying to push the timings tighter if it's not even possible. Not sure if RAM has 'silicon' lottery like a CPU does or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they can't be 14-14-14 but can they do 14-15-15?


info i was given recently says that a 2 gap or greater is for E-Die
the more even timings B-Die could do


----------



## Chaoszero55

On the subject of memory timings, anyone got good timings on corsair dominator platinums 2x8gb 3200mhz (PC4-25600) c16 kit? Only thing I've done is changed profile to xmp in bios and turned it from 2T to 1T


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> On the subject of memory timings, anyone got good timings on corsair dominator platinums 2x8gb 3200mhz (PC4-25600) c16 kit? Only thing I've done is changed profile to xmp in bios and turned it from 2T to 1T


mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio


Cool, I'll try that


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i reckon you will be at around 1.40 ish
> 
> dont be afraid, i run 24/7 at 1.440 v for 4.7's and bench at 1.52 sometimes


You have calmed me down








I have 6700K and 1.42-44 for 4600 mhz 24\7, so it`s not so bad cpu


----------



## Chaoszero55

For those that can achieve 5.0 ghz, what vcore did you have to use?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I run 4825mhz/4725mhz at 1.456V. Temps are about 75*C under load.

I really want a 7700K. 5000mhz at 1.3V


----------



## Chaoszero55

I can boot into Windows at 5.0 ghz with 1.4 volts but it fails prime95 instantly with errors. I could prob get it stable with 1.42 though.

Assuming I can achieve that oc, would my chip be considered golden?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> On the subject of memory timings, anyone got good timings on corsair dominator platinums 2x8gb 3200mhz (PC4-25600) c16 kit? Only thing I've done is changed profile to xmp in bios and turned it from 2T to 1T


mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> You have calmed me down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6700K and 1.42-44 for 4600 mhz 24\7, so it`s not so bad cpu


sorry to burst ur bubble but many do better than you and me. mine sucks hard. i basically have to turn off HT if i go to 4900 and 4800 with HT on is hot and im delidded, 9 fans, and well... its all in my sig. if i hadnt delidded and was on an aoi cooler i would struggle with 4.5's. funny thing is it used to take me 1.408 volts to get 4.6's stable now i can do it with 1.344 which freaks me out


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> For those that can achieve 5.0 ghz, what vcore did you have to use?


My 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, boots into Windows at 1.42 volts and I can browse the web, do word processing, copy files etc at that voltage.

To pass AIDA64 Stress Test and Realbench Stress Test it needs 1.44 volts.

To pass Prime95 v28.7, Custom min and max 8K test with In place FFT's, it needs 1.46 volts.

If just running at 5ghz core and lower cache like at stock cache of 4.0ghz, then it needs 1.39 to boot, 1.41 for Aida and 1.43 for Prime95.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio
> sorry to burst ur bubble but many do better than you and me. mine sucks hard. i basically have to turn off HT if i go to 4900 and 4800 with HT on is hot and im delidded, 9 fans, and well... its all in my sig. if i hadnt delidded and was on an aoi cooler i would struggle with 4.5's. funny thing is it used to take me 1.408 volts to get 4.6's stable now i can do it with 1.344 which freaks me out


Guess I'll try at 1T because I bsoded at those timings


----------



## Chaoszero55

Double Post


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Guess I'll try at 1T because I bsoded at those timings


Since I have changed term interface on my 6700k to liquid metal I can`t use 1T timings at all, only 2T, I checked with 3 differents ram kits.









Sorry, are you using HT on your cpu? Because so lower voltages...


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio
> sorry to burst ur bubble but many do better than you and me. mine sucks hard. i basically have to turn off HT if i go to 4900 and 4800 with HT on is hot and im delidded, 9 fans, and well... its all in my sig. if i hadnt delidded and was on an aoi cooler i would struggle with 4.5's. funny thing is it used to take me 1.408 volts to get 4.6's stable now i can do it with 1.344 which freaks me out










Thanks, so our cpu`s are bad


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Since I have changed term interface on my 6700k to liquid metal I can`t use 1T timings at all, only 2T, I checked with 3 differents ram kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, are you using HT on your cpu? Because so lower voltages...


That's odd, how can that be?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> mine are vengeance LED and 14-17-17-34 2t is a sweet spot(try 1t as well) @ 3200. that also works at 3600 at 1.440 volts and 1.75 vccio


1.75 V VCCIO kills.


----------



## Chaoszero55

my 6700k wasnt prime95 stable at 1.42 @ 5 ghz so I'm gonna stay at my 4.8 1.320 vcore


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> my 6700k wasnt prime95 stable at 1.42 @ 5 ghz so I'm gonna stay at my 4.8 1.320 vcore


Is that stable at 4.8ghz core and 4.8ghz cache at 1.32 volts, or just the core at 4.8ghz and the cache stock at 4.0ghz ?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Cache ratio is at 41x multiplier; havent messed with it at all.


----------



## Ding23

Does higher cache require higher vcore? I only went from stock to 4.3 but didn't have to up my vcore to be stable.


----------



## tknight

Yes running cache at the same multiplier as your core, requires more vcore, than just increasing the core alone.


----------



## Ding23

Maybe I should lower my cache to 4.2 or 4.1 then for my 4.5ghz OC, doubt it's much benefit to my 3ghz RAM OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> My 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, boots into Windows at 1.42 volts and I can browse the web, do word processing, copy files etc at that voltage.
> 
> To pass AIDA64 Stress Test and Realbench Stress Test it needs 1.44 volts.
> 
> To pass Prime95 v28.7, Custom min and max 8K test with In place FFT's, it needs 1.46 volts.
> 
> If just running at 5ghz core and lower cache like at stock cache of 4.0ghz, then it needs 1.39 to boot, 1.41 for Aida and 1.43 for Prime95.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Didnt see a lot of difference using 4.8 over 4.2ghz on my 6700k so I'll just make profiles for both but I'll prob use 4.2 as a daily frequency and 4.8 when benching or doing something that makes substantial use of the cpu. Being able to run 4.2 at 1.072 vcore versus 1.320 is nice af on my temps


----------



## Man|aC

Hey all,

For those of you running high overclocks (4.8+) what voltage and for how long? I am upgrading to skylake from sandy and want my chip to last 5+ years.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you running high overclocks (4.8+) what voltage and for how long? I am upgrading to skylake from sandy and want my chip to last 5+ years.


4.8 is stable for me at 1.328, 1.320 in bios LLC5 setting. What do you mean by how long?


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you running high overclocks (4.8+) what voltage and for how long? I am upgrading to skylake from sandy and want my chip to last 5+ years.


If it's anything like older chips it will last many years at 1.45v, probably even 1.52v that Intel rated it at with a 3 year warranty so I'm sure it's even fine at that voltage 24/7(Though I personally wouldn't run it that high on my chip)


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you running high overclocks (4.8+) what voltage and for how long? I am upgrading to skylake from sandy and want my chip to last 5+ years.


I'm running my chip 4.8ghz @ 1.452v for over 2 months now with manual voltage mode on meaning 1.452v all the time. No issues so far.







If you don't mind waiting, then I would wait for Kaby lake to release as those chip will give 300mhz overclock boost over the 6700k, coming out 5th of January next year.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I'm running my chip 4.8ghz @ 1.452v for over 2 months now with manual voltage mode on meaning 1.452v all the time. No issues so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind waiting, then I would wait for Kaby lake to release as those chip will give 300mhz overclock boost over the 6700k, coming out 5th of January next year.


Woohoo! A fixed volts man too lol

Old school baby


----------



## MattBaneLM

2019 they are dropping core architecture apparently for something new and similarities to rizen

Amd Rizen may very well smash em for a few years


----------



## Man|aC

Sorry for being vague. The chips have been out for a while and I was wondering if the early adopters have seen any degradation with higher voltage....


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> That's odd, how can that be?


I think guy who change termo interface for me accidentally broke something under the hood


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Sorry for being vague. The chips have been out for a while and I was wondering if the early adopters have seen any degradation with higher voltage....


If one is using adaptive Vcore mode and Windows' balanced power plan then the turbo frequency, and commensurate Vcore voltage, is only reached based on load requirement. So even with an overclock potential of 20% since late 2015, CPU frequency is 800MHz and Vcore less than 1V most (90%) of the time in my case. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man|aC*
> 
> Sorry for being vague. The chips have been out for a while and I was wondering if the early adopters have seen any degradation with higher voltage....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> If one is using adaptive Vcore mode and Windows' balanced power plan then the turbo frequency, and commensurate Vcore voltage, is only reached based on load requirement. So even with an overclock potential of 20% since late 2015, CPU frequency is 800MHz and Vcore less than 1V most (90%) of the time in my case. Nothing to worry about.


Let me add my experience to this. As you can check from my build bellow, and OP chart for my benchmark settings. I'm running a 6600k and i did not get the silicon lottery, quite the opposite, and i'm running it @46 with adaptive voltage control with a max in BIOS of 1.45V , was a little lower but i bumped another 0.03V to assure it was stable after benching, and i have no signs of degradation... yet ^_^ It has been running like this for 1y+ Only problem i have encountered with my settings is the heat generated by the high voltage, and that actually hasn't been an issue because of the CPU cooler


----------



## Chaoszero55

Since I cant do 5.0 without killing my chip with volts, I'm currently testing what I need to get 4.9ghz stable and thus far, it's definately looking good on p95 with 1.376 vcore. ~roughly 63/64 on most cores


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Since I cant do 5.0 without killing my chip with volts, I'm currently testing what I need to get 4.9ghz stable and thus far, it's definately looking good on p95 with 1.376 vcore. ~roughly 63/64 on most cores


So, what voltage would you consider to be too high?

I would be interested in seeing a HWiNFO screenshot of your settings/voltages/temperatures while running the stress application of your choice.


----------



## Chaoszero55

I was hoping 5.0 would be stable ~1.42vcore and that failed so I tried 1.44, which went up to about 1.455 during stress testing, and failed, so I would consider anything above 1.45 too high. Heck, I don't really want to use anything above 1.40 for too long. Oh and of course as I say that I feel good about that 1.376, it bsods on me so maybe it'll be stable in the realm of 1.39? Either way, that's a big jump from 4.8 to 4.9 voltage for me to be overly thrilled.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> I was hoping 5.0 would be stable ~1.42vcore and that failed so I tried 1.44, which went up to about 1.455 during stress testing, and failed, so I would consider anything above 1.45 too high. Heck, I don't really want to use anything above 1.40 for too long. Oh and of course as I say that I feel good about that 1.376, it bsods on me so maybe it'll be stable in the realm of 1.39? Either way, that's a big jump from 4.8 to 4.9 voltage for me to be overly thrilled.


One can always use a less aggressive stress test and still claim success around here. If you're failing with P95 then try Realbench or x264, just run longer. But passing P95 makes those two seem like a walk in the park regardless how long you run them for.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Yea, got 4.9ghz stable with 1.392 vcore which is alright I guess. I was hoping to be able to dial in somewhere between 1.376 and 1.392 but couldn't get any voltage between those. Highest recorded temp was 70 but it seemed to come back down towards 67ish 66 ish.

Had cpuid already going but Ill try to get hwinfo for the next one cause cpuid shows the wrong vcore on my machine for some reason.


----------



## mr2cam

.Just got my hands on my first 6700k over a week ago, the motherboard for my 4790k **** the bed so I decided to do an upgrade to my media server / VR station, have it running in a fractal mini c, paired up with a GTX 1060, and an H100 V2 cooling the 6700k.

Max OC was 4.7ghz at 1.32v (OCCT ran for 4 hours last night while I was sleeping), max temp 72c on the hottest core

Here are some screenshots of a couple benchmarks plus cpu-z


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea, got 4.9ghz stable with 1.392 vcore which is alright I guess. I was hoping to be able to dial in somewhere between 1.376 and 1.392 but couldn't get any voltage between those. Highest recorded temp was 70 but it seemed to come back down towards 67ish 66 ish.
> 
> Had cpuid already going but Ill try to get hwinfo for the next one cause cpuid shows the wrong vcore on my machine for some reason.


Good voltage for 4.9.

What version of P95? Which test?

What are your other overclock settings?

No offense intended, but HWMonitor is not on par with HWiNFO.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Good voltage for 4.9.
> 
> What version of P95? Which test?
> 
> What are your other overclock settings?
> 
> No offense intended, but HWMonitor is not on par with HWiNFO.


P95 is version 28.10

I have a ROG formula VIII maximus mobo with LLC set to 5; cache speed set to auto, vcore entered into bios is 1.375, xmp profile with dominator plat ram running at 3200. Nothing else to note really unless you ask for something specific.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> P95 is version 28.10
> 
> I have a ROG formula VIII maximus mobo with LLC set to 5; cache speed set to auto, vcore entered into bios is 1.375, xmp profile with dominator plat ram running at 3200. Nothing else to note really unless you ask for something specific.


Thanks.

Blend? Large FFT? Small FFT? Custom? I would like to see how my rig handles the identical test.

DIMM Voltage? XMP2>14-16-16-36?

Not trying to belabor the point, but HWiNFO would probably show most of your settings.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Small FFT, 1.35 voltage on DIMM; 16 18 18 36 with command rate of 1T


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> My 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, boots into Windows at 1.42 volts and I can browse the web, do word processing, copy files etc at that voltage.
> 
> To pass AIDA64 Stress Test and Realbench Stress Test it needs 1.44 volts.
> 
> To pass Prime95 v28.7, Custom min and max 8K test with In place FFT's, it needs 1.46 volts.
> 
> If just running at 5ghz core and lower cache like at stock cache of 4.0ghz, then it needs 1.39 to boot, 1.41 for Aida and 1.43 for Prime95.
Click to expand...

Here is a screenshot as requested, showing my 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, running AIDA Stress Test at 1.44 volts, as I have written above. I have highlighted Vcore volts in HwInfo in red, as VR VOUT is the vcore volt reading for my board. Also my ram is at 3600mhz 17-18-18-38, which is its rated timings for my kit.

And before anyone comments on the length of time AIDA has been running, I basically ran everything for the purpose of the screenshot, to show that my cpu is capable of that speed at those volts, and as you can see from the time, I started it on the spot and waited for 8 mins and then took the screenshot, because I couldn't be bothered sitting there for hours, but it does run continuously no problem.

Infact I have included a further screenshot I did previously, showing my 6700K at 5.1ghz both core and cache at 1.52 volts, running Prime 95 Blend test for over 7 hours, so you can see it is more than stable. Also apart from Prime95, I can boot up into Windows at 5.1ghz core and cache at 1.48 volts and run everything fine.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Here is a screenshot as requested, showing my 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, running AIDA Stress Test at 1.44 volts, as I have written above. I have highlighted Vcore volts in HwInfo in red, as VR VOUT is the vcore volt reading for my board. Also my ram is at 3600mhz 17-18-18-38, which is its rated timings for my kit.
> 
> And before anyone comments on the length of time AIDA has been running, I basically ran everything for the purpose of the screenshot, to show that my cpu is capable of that speed at those volts, and as you can see from the time, I started it on the spot and waited for 8 mins and then took the screenshot, because I couldn't be bothered sitting there for hours, but it does run continuously no problem.
> 
> Infact I have included a further screenshot I did previously, showing my 6700K at 5.1ghz both core and cache at 1.52 volts, running Prime 95 Blend test for over 7 hours, so you can see it is more than stable. Also apart from Prime95, I can boot up into Windows at 5.1ghz core and cache at 1.48 volts and run everything fine.


Very nice


----------



## MattBaneLM

Hate you all









Lol


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> One can always use a less aggressive stress test and still claim success around here. If you're failing with P95 then try Realbench or x264, just run longer. But passing P95 makes those two seem like a walk in the park regardless how long you run them for.


I've taken your advice and am running aida64 at 5.0 ghz with 1.41ish core and when left this morning, it was still running. Didn't realize how much of a cakewalk it is compared to p95. Temps are around 60 lol. Ill give some realbench s try when I get back

On a side note, anyone here have legitimate 6700k electromigration issues after running 1.42ish volts? I'm honestly happier with my modest 4.5 at 1.18 vcore but I'm just curious


----------



## Ding23

1.42v is well in Intels safe volts for this chips, wouldn't see any problems running it.
I'm starting to like Realbench, where other stress tests pass Realbench fails, except for the lastest P95 using FMA2/3 of course, but I tend to turns those off.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Yea, I am custom loop cooling the system so I don't think thermals will be a problem during normal operation. I think tknight has the best chip I've seen on this thread but I guess mine is pretty good too.

Tknight, do you set cache at a set frequency or leave it on auto? Mine is auto but I have the option for min max ratio


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea, I am custom loop cooling the system so I don't think thermals will be a problem during normal operation. I think tknight has the best chip I've seen on this thread but I guess mine is pretty good too.
> 
> Tknight, do you set cache at a set frequency or leave it on auto? Mine is auto but I have the option for min max ratio


Yeah your cpu is performing very well too.

I set my cache min and max multipliers, to be the same as my core multiplier.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> I've taken your advice and am running aida64 at 5.0 ghz with 1.41ish core and when left this morning, it was still running. Didn't realize how much of a cakewalk it is compared to p95. Temps are around 60 lol. Ill give some realbench s try when I get back
> 
> On a side note, anyone here have legitimate 6700k electromigration issues after running 1.42ish volts? I'm honestly happier with my modest 4.5 at 1.18 vcore but I'm just curious


Bear in mind that the OP considers Aida64 too easy for charting purposes;

*To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:

Prime v28.7 1 hour
OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
Prime v27.9 3 hours
IBT 3 hours
x264 16T 5 hours
Realbench 5 hours

Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test.
*


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Bear in mind that the OP considers Aida64 too easy for charting purposes;
> 
> *To be charted in the main chart, you must fulfill one of the following requirements:
> 
> Prime v28.7 1 hour
> OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour
> Linpack from the Linpack Package download run at max settings (not recommended) 2 hours
> Prime v27.9 3 hours
> IBT 3 hours
> x264 16T 5 hours
> Realbench 5 hours
> 
> Aida64 and XTU do not count no matter the length of the test.
> *


Yea, you are right, not stable at 1.408 vcore on realbench, nor at 1.428 so rip. I know, or at least hope, it is stable somewhere between that and 1.45 but I'm honestly not too concerned atm. Aida64 is a walk in the park for sure


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea, I am custom loop cooling the system so I don't think thermals will be a problem during normal operation. I think tknight has the best chip I've seen on this thread but I guess mine is pretty good too.
> 
> Tknight, do you set cache at a set frequency or leave it on auto? Mine is auto but I have the option for min max ratio


Very good processor.

I did a one hour run of P95 28.10 small FFT:



As you can see, I needed significantly more voltage than yours. 1.425VCore (Override) in BIOS, VDroop Enabled.

Not apples-to-apples, obviously; you were higher CPU clock, but I was higher Cache (I believe, not sure what you get with AUTO) and RAM.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea, got 4.9ghz stable with 1.392 vcore which is alright I guess. I was hoping to be able to dial in somewhere between 1.376 and 1.392 but couldn't get any voltage between those. Highest recorded temp was 70 but it seemed to come back down towards 67ish 66 ish.
> 
> Had cpuid already going but Ill try to get hwinfo for the next one cause cpuid shows the wrong vcore on my machine for some reason.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! I had all the same questions as Arcturus, your de-lided, nice cooling loop and obviously hyperthreading enabled so I think that would put you in the top3? ... I don't count the 6600K's vs 6700K's (4c8t) as fair because I know if I turn hyperthreading off I could easily gain 100Mhz maybe as much as 200. Hyperthreading is a big load for me and won't allow me to pass P95Small/FFTs @ 4.9 without going above 1.44v and breaching my thermal requirements without a De-lid








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> .Just got my hands on my first 6700k over a week ago, the motherboard for my 4790k **** the bed so I decided to do an upgrade to my media server / VR station, have it running in a fractal mini c, paired up with a GTX 1060, and an H100 V2 cooling the 6700k.
> 
> Max OC was 4.7ghz at 1.32v (OCCT ran for 4 hours last night while I was sleeping), max temp 72c on the hottest core
> 
> Here are some screenshots of a couple benchmarks plus cpu-z
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Job! Solid chip well above average if everyone was forthright








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Here is a screenshot as requested, showing my 6700K at 5ghz core and 5ghz cache, running AIDA Stress Test at 1.44 volts, as I have written above. I have highlighted Vcore volts in HwInfo in red, as VR VOUT is the vcore volt reading for my board. Also my ram is at 3600mhz 17-18-18-38, which is its rated timings for my kit.
> 
> And before anyone comments on the length of time AIDA has been running, I basically ran everything for the purpose of the screenshot, to show that my cpu is capable of that speed at those volts, and as you can see from the time, I started it on the spot and waited for 8 mins and then took the screenshot, because I couldn't be bothered sitting there for hours, but it does run continuously no problem.
> 
> Infact I have included a further screenshot I did previously, showing my 6700K at 5.1ghz both core and cache at 1.52 volts, running Prime 95 Blend test for over 7 hours, so you can see it is more than stable. Also apart from Prime95, I can boot up into Windows at 5.1ghz core and cache at 1.48 volts and run everything fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


NICE! I think your "King of the Hill" my man









Funny to as IIRC you were not to happy till you De-lidded


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea, you are right, not stable at 1.408 vcore on realbench, nor at 1.428 so rip. I know, or at least hope, it is stable somewhere between that and 1.45 but I'm honestly not too concerned atm. Aida64 is a walk in the park for sure


That is strange.

You are P95 small FFT stable with 1.39VCore, but not Realbench stable at 1.428?

Yet, I need 1.425VCore to pass P95 small FFT, and I sail through eight hours of Realbench at 1.39?

Have you tried the X264 benchmark?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> You are P95 small FFT stable with 1.39VCore, but not Realbench stable at 1.428?
> 
> Yet, I need 1.425VCore to pass P95 small FFT, and I sail through eight hours of Realbench at 1.39?
> 
> Have you tried the X264 benchmark?


That was referring to my attempts at 5.0 ghz and it wasnt stable at even 1.43 vcore prime95







; at 4.9ghz, I'm stable in all the relevant stress tests. In fact, I've just done the 5 hours needed on realbench @ 4.9 1.392vcore with hwinfo screens.


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> One can always use a less aggressive stress test and still claim success around here. If you're failing with P95 then try Realbench or x264, just run longer. But passing P95 makes those two seem like a walk in the park regardless how long you run them for.


To be frank, I've never had an OC that wasn't P95 stable that didn't _eventually_ have issues elsewhere.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> To be frank, I've never had an OC that wasn't P95 stable that didn't _eventually_ have issues elsewhere.


That was true for earlier versions of P95 like 26.5. If you're finding that to be the case with 28.7 or 28.9 then be more specific in terms of "elsewhere".


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Very nice! I had all the same questions as Arcturus, your de-lided, nice cooling loop and obviously hyperthreading enabled so I think that would put you in the top3? ... I don't count the 6600K's vs 6700K's (4c8t) as fair because I know if I turn hyperthreading off I could easily gain 100Mhz maybe as much as 200. Hyperthreading is a big load for me and won't allow me to pass P95Small/FFTs @ 4.9 without going above 1.44v and breaching my thermal requirements without a De-lid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice Job! Solid chip well above average if everyone was forthright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> NICE! I think your "King of the Hill" my man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny to as IIRC you were not to happy till you De-lidded


Thanks Tomcat. I think though you are maybe confusing me with someone else, as I have always had my cpu delidded prior to joining the forum.

It is a very strong cpu, as it does 5.2ghz core and 5.2ghz cache, at 1.62 volts, which I only use for benching purposes.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> That was referring to my attempts at 5.0 ghz and it wasnt stable at even 1.43 vcore prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; at 4.9ghz, I'm stable in all the relevant stress tests. In fact, I've just done the 5 hours needed on realbench @ 4.9 1.392vcore with hwinfo screens.


I thought that was strange.

After re-reading your post, and the several preceding it, I see where you were referring to 5GHz, although it was not clear in the post I quoted.

Very good processor you have there.

EDIT:

I noticed your VCore never fluctuated. Mine goes up from 1.389 to 1.402 during Realbench.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I thought that was strange.
> 
> After re-reading your post, and the several preceding it, I see where you were referring to 5GHz, although it was not clear in the post I quoted.
> 
> Very good processor you have there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I noticed your VCore never fluctuated. Mine goes up from 1.389 to 1.402 during Realbench.


Yep, took some vcore tweaking and LLC 5 to make my load and idle vcores the same.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yep, took some vcore tweaking and LLC 5 to make my load and idle vcores the same.


Nice.

I was looking over your HWiNFO, and I see your minimum CPU usage was rather high (mine was basically 0%) and the minimum Core temperatures were sort of high.

I presume that was because you had some other applications running concurrently?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I was looking over your HWiNFO, and I see your minimum CPU usage was rather high (mine was basically 0%) and the minimum Core temperatures were sort of high.
> 
> I presume that was because you had some other applications running concurrently?


I think I opened hwinfo a few seconds after I started stressing so it was at 100 percent usage to start. My cpu idles at like 18c usually on all cores.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gaming at 4800 1.456/1.472V.

Max temp is 77'C. This is not delidded yet. Should I lower the OC due to the high temps?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gaming at 4800 1.456/1.472V.
> 
> Max temp is 77'C. This is not delidded yet. Should I lower the OC due to the high temps?


You could, more for the sake of high voltage, or you could delid. 77 isn't terrible though it's up there. Prime95 or regular gaming?


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> I think I opened hwinfo a few seconds after I started stressing so it was at 100 percent usage to start. My cpu idles at like 18c usually on all cores.


I know you have a good custom loop (two 480 Radiators, correct?), but you must have some chilly ambients; 18°C ~ 64.4°F.

My typical ambient is around 75°F ~ 23°C.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> I know you have a good custom loop (two 480 Radiators, correct?), but you must have some chilly ambients; 18°C ~ 64.4°F.
> 
> My typical ambient is around 75°F ~ 23°C.


Yea,according to my thermostat, it's around 70F in my house but prob cooler in my room and at night though I'm not sure the accuracy of the temp readings from the cpu at lower temperatures compared to fill load temps. I do have 2 480 rads.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Any of you guys have any info on lower cache ratios with higher core clocks? I'm playing around with the idea of lowering the cache clock slightly to achieve higher clocks at lower vcores. I always use Auto min/max on my overclocks but it defaults to 4.1ghz on cache so I am lowering that by 100mhz and testing stability on each of my good overclocks. Wish me luck.

As far as I know, cache ratio doesnt make much difference so I would think losing a few mhz wouldnt do much harm.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Any of you guys have any info on lower cache ratios with higher core clocks? I'm playing around with the idea of lowering the cache clock slightly to achieve higher clocks at lower vcores. I always use Auto min/max on my overclocks but it defaults to 4.1ghz on cache so I am lowering that by 100mhz and testing stability on each of my good overclocks. Wish me luck.
> 
> As far as I know, cache ratio doesnt make much difference so I would think losing a few mhz wouldnt do much harm.


By keeping your cache at stock clocks, it enables you to overclock your core higher or to the same overclock you have already achieved, with less voltage.

Increasing the cache, increases the voltage requirement a lot more than just increasing the core alone. For everyday use, you will not notice any performance difference by increasing the cache.

However for benchmarking scores, depending on the benchmark, increasing the cache does increase the benchmark performance.

Plus the way I personally look at it, is that if you are able to run your core and cache at the same mulitpliers and your overclock be successful and stable, then I rate that cpu as being a lot stronger, than a cpu that can only overclock its core, but not its cache to the same level.


----------



## Mx518

Hello, I just delidded my i5-6600k, applied CLP, and enjoyed a 10-13°C temp reduction... my heatsink is Hyper 212X (not good, not bad).

With Prime95 small fft 8k (v28.10) I reach 62-65°C @ 4.6 GHZ @ 1.37V (cache 4.0 GHz) (it goes to 1.39v under load), and it's stable (tested 90 minutes). But then after some hours of gaming (Overwatch) my system crash . My Gtx 980Ti is also slightly overclocked (1418 MHz @ 1.18v & 7800 MHz ram)

I get different errors
- game freeze but I can CTRL ALT CANC
- some soundloop ingame but doesn't freeze
- game quits with error reporting/debug

I dunno if it's GPU or CPU fault...


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Hello, I just delidded my i5-6600k, applied CLP, and enjoyed a 10-13°C temp reduction... my heatsink is Hyper 212X (not good, not bad).
> 
> With Prime95 small fft 8k (v28.10) I reach 62-65°C @ 4.6 GHZ @ 1.37V (it goes to 1.39 under load), and it's stable (tested 90 minutes). But then after some hours of gaming (Overwatch) my system crash . My Gtx 980Ti is also overclocked (1418 MHz @ 1.18v & 7800 MHz ram)
> 
> I get different errors
> - game freeze but I can CTRL ALT CANC
> - some soundloop ingame but doesn't freeze
> - game quits with error reporting
> 
> I dunno if it's GPU or CPU fault...


Put your gpu back to stock clocks and then see if it no longer crashes after gaming for a few hours.


----------



## D13mass

Guys, I need advice related my ram OC.
I have 2*16gb kingston fury with xmp profile 2400 15-15-15-35 2T.
And it worked with 3000 16-17-17-37 2T (1T doesn't work) all tests were passed, but yesterday during booting my system I got BIOS notification "let's try load last working profile" but before it worked fine.

So, my question: do we have some ram OC guide for stability work 24/7?
I use 1.35 v as ram voltage, 1.15v for vccio and vccsa


----------



## Mx518

Does VCCSA and VCCIO affect Cpu overclock stability? I keep them at 0.95 and 1.05 (Intel stock frequencies). My DDR4 runs at 2666 MHz...


----------



## Chaoszero55

Ran Realbench overnight for 8 hours and it did fine at 4.9 ghz 1.376 vcore with max cache ratio set to 40 instead of the default 41 that auto puts it at.

I would ignore the averages as I woke up a few hours late and the numbers will averaged to idle conditions at this point.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, I need advice related my ram OC.
> I have 2*16gb kingston fury with xmp profile 2400 15-15-15-35 2T.
> And it worked with 3000 16-17-17-37 2T (1T doesn't work) all tests were passed, but yesterday during booting my system I got BIOS notification "let's try load last working profile" but before it worked fine.
> 
> So, my question: do we have some ram OC guide for stability work 24/7?
> I use 1.35 v as ram voltage, 1.15v for vccio and vccsa


First we need to know what IC's you have, in order to then know what voltages to recommend for your particular kit.

If you can download and run the following program and perform an SPD read on the modules and post up the screenshots of the results, then it will make it easier to advise you properly

Thaiphoon Burner - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Does VCCSA and VCCIO affect Cpu overclock stability? I keep them at 0.95 and 1.05 (Intel stock frequencies). My DDR4 runs at 2666 MHz...


Memory overclocking can affect cpu stability, when trying to overclock both your cpu and memory to high frequencies and tight memory timings. Sometimes it is necessary to increase the cpu voltage a bit more than what you would normally have it for a certain overclock, when combining it with highly overclocked memory, as that does place more load on the cpu's IMC.

At the moment your stock voltage values above, are more than adequate for 2666mhz. It is when you are wanting to run at 3000mhz and higher, with tighter timings, that you will then need to increase your SA and IO voltages.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Hello, I just delidded my i5-6600k, applied CLP, and enjoyed a 10-13°C temp reduction... my heatsink is Hyper 212X (not good, not bad).
> 
> With Prime95 small fft 8k (v28.10) I reach 62-65°C @ 4.6 GHZ @ 1.37V (cache 4.0 GHz) (it goes to 1.39v under load), and it's stable (tested 90 minutes). But then after some hours of gaming (Overwatch) my system crash . My Gtx 980Ti is also slightly overclocked (1418 MHz @ 1.18v & 7800 MHz ram)
> 
> I get different errors
> - game freeze but I can CTRL ALT CANC
> - some soundloop ingame but doesn't freeze
> - game quits with error reporting/debug
> 
> I dunno if it's GPU or CPU fault...


Sound looping is usually gpu crash.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Ran Realbench overnight for 8 hours and it did fine at 4.9 ghz 1.376 vcore with max cache ratio set to 40 instead of the default 41 that auto puts it at.
> 
> I would ignore the averages as I woke up a few hours late and the numbers will averaged to idle conditions at this point.


Looks good, except you used 8GB RAM.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> First we need to know what IC's you have, in order to then know what voltages to recommend for your particular kit.
> 
> If you can download and run the following program and perform an SPD read on the modules and post up the screenshots of the results, then it will make it easier to advise you properly
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - http://www.softnology.biz/files.html


Sure, my SPD


And like I said: I have 3000 16-17-17-37 2T with 1.35V and vccio = 1.15V , vccsa = 1.20V and it worked fine during one week, I didn`t do any changes, but now after a few minutes memtest I got black screen.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Sure, my SPD
> 
> 
> And like I said: I have 3000 16-17-17-37 2T with 1.35V and vccio = 1.15V , vccsa = 1.20V and it worked fine during one week, I didn`t do any changes, but now after a few minutes memtest I got black screen.


Can you put your memory back to default timings and then run memtest and see if it completes one pass successfully, so as to eliminate any possibility of a faulty module.

If it passes memtest at stock timimgs, then you know that your issue is just your memory overclock not being stable.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Can you put your memory back to default timings and then run memtest and see if it completes one pass successfully, so as to eliminate any possibility of a faulty module.
> 
> If it passes memtest at stock timimgs, then you know that your issue is just your memory overclock not being stable.


Before you sent this post I could pass memTest with 2933 16-17-17-37 2T 1.35V, I only lowered the frequency from 3000 to 2933.

So, no problem with memory but problem with OC.


----------



## Mx518

I hav found an interesting thing.

I have G.Skill DDR4 (2400-C15 2x8GB) and *they are more stable at 1.3V than 1.35 or 1.4V.*
With 1.4V every memory test crashes immediately even at stock speed.
With 1.3V I can run 2666 MHz overclock and it looks stable.

What is the best memory stability test? Some says MemTest, some MemTest86, some Prime95 allocating all the memory...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I hav found an interesting thing.
> 
> I have G.Skill DDR4 (2400-C15 2x8GB) and *they are more stable at 1.3V than 1.35 or 1.4V.*
> With 1.4V every memory test crashes immediately even at stock speed.
> With 1.3V I can run 2666 MHz overclock and it looks stable.
> 
> What is the best memory stability test? Some says MemTest, some MemTest86, some Prime95 allocating all the memory...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20

HCI Memtest or Google Stressapptest.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Does VCCSA and VCCIO affect Cpu overclock stability? I keep them at 0.95 and 1.05 (Intel stock frequencies). My DDR4 runs at 2666 MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> Memory overclocking can affect cpu stability, when trying to overclock both your cpu and memory to high frequencies and tight memory timings. Sometimes it is necessary to increase the cpu voltage a bit more than what you would normally have it for a certain overclock, when combining it with highly overclocked memory, as that does place more load on the cpu's IMC.
> 
> At the moment your stock voltage values above, are more than adequate for 2666mhz. It is when you are wanting to run at 3000mhz and higher, with tighter timings, that you will then need to increase your SA and IO voltages.
Click to expand...

You need more reps for taking the time to give solid/concise advice .... +R








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I hav found an interesting thing.
> 
> I have G.Skill DDR4 (2400-C15 2x8GB) and *they are more stable at 1.3V than 1.35 or 1.4V.*
> With 1.4V every memory test crashes immediately even at stock speed.
> With 1.3V I can run 2666 MHz overclock and it looks stable.
> 
> What is the best memory stability test? Some says MemTest, some MemTest86, some Prime95 allocating all the memory...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20
> 
> HCI Memtest or Google Stressapptest.
Click to expand...

Same here ... great recommendation thread for ram OC ... +R


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Looks good, except you used 8GB RAM.


whats wrong with 8gb of ram?. better for overclocking and rarely do we use more...


----------



## MattBaneLM

You need more reps for taking the time to give solid/concise advice .... +R









couldnt agree more


----------



## agrims

I am new to overclocking on the blue side. Recently built my new rig and have a nice stable OC of 4.6GHz at 1.35v, LLC set to Lvl 5, which droops down to 1.328v. Also have cache set to 4.5GHz. It is different for me as I have been a red guy for so long but just needed an upgrade and Zen is close but not here yet and couldn't wait any longer. I have everything set to manual save my ram which is set to xmp 2400MHz. Have an issue that has me going back to MicroCenter next Monday with my ram being not compatible with my board... which I never had issues with before. Running IBT extreme 10 passes it never exceeds 71c. I tried 4.7 but my poor H55 cries for mercy, as I can still run 1.35v on the CPU but must run LLC at Lvl 7, which bumps it to 1.389v, and even that bit of extra heat sends it to 80-81c. If I had a bigger case I would have a better cooling solution, but I don't and don't want to push my luck with delidding.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Yea with an H55 you're going to be hard pressed getting a massive overclock without thermal throttling. Have you found that 1.35 is the least amount of vcore you need for 4.6Ghz? I'm not sure how close that is to 6700ks but seems ok to me.

I was also really hesitant to delid, even though I had previously delidded my 3770k. Used vice method the first time and it went smoothly but for my 6700k, I gave the prints to the model shop where I work and they 3D printed me a tool that was SUPPOSED to make the delid process easy.

Somehow, the tool prints I found didnt match the right dimensions of the 6700k and I ended up having to file down the edges of the insert to get my 6700k to fit snuggly. In the end, made it work and somehow didnt kill my chip even though I got a micron sized spec of CLU on the PCB. I got 10C cooler temps but man I guess I didnt prepare well enough in advanced. Thankfully, all is well.

Personally, I've always tried to tweak vcore to where load and idle vcores are identical so you dont have to worry about vdroop or any other ****. On my Asus board, I've found best results on LLC 5.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> whats wrong with 8gb of ram?. better for overclocking and rarely do we use more...


Nothing, I suppose.

However, if one is truly stress testing, would one not test all available hardware?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Nothing, I suppose.
> 
> However, if one is truly stress testing, would one not test all available hardware?


Correct.
To get the most out of that program you need to use all available ram. So if you you have 16Gb you should be using 16Gb in the stress test...............


----------



## Chaoszero55

Running 4.9 core clock/4.0 cache Ghz again with realbench using all my ram; I'm trying to find a sweetspot between cache ratio and core ratio vcore stability. So far, seems good at 1.376

Edit: Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Nothing, I suppose.
> 
> However, if one is truly stress testing, would one not test all available hardware?


i misunderstood you. i thought you were saying he only had 8gb physical ram.

but while we are at it, and others may disagree but i dont think you need to use it all... do you for prime95? and if oyu have 16gb and you test 16gb you will be hitting your page file because your system is using some already... some would argue thats not a good thing especially if PF is on an SSD.
from memory i think IBT actually tells you to not set the difficulty to highfor that reason doesnt it?

not trying to argue a point per se but can't see why you would need to select it all anyway because you are testing its speed/ stability not trying to test all of all IC's. If you want to do that you would use memtest...

hope my tired half wasted rambling make sense..

happy new year!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Running 4.9 core clock/4.0 cache Ghz again with realbench using all my ram; I'm trying to find a sweetspot between cache ratio and core ratio vcore stability. So far, seems good at 1.376
> 
> Edit: Happy New Year to everyone!


very nice at thos volts. put your cache at 48 then, you prob only need to go up a notch or two with volts. how steady does your LLC setting hold you ate those volts under load? much droop or over shoot?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Correct.
> To get the most out of that program you need to use all available ram. So if you you have 16Gb you should be using 16Gb in the stress test...............


you arent really trying to get the most out of it as its a stress test not a bench test


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> you arent really trying to get the most out of it as its a stress test not a bench test


Hello

When stability testing with RealBench the amount of ram selected should be the same as the installed amount. Choosing a lesser amount does make passing easier though if that is one's goal.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When stability testing with RealBench the amount of ram selected should be the same as the installed amount. Choosing a lesser amount does make passing easier though if that is one's goal.


are you sure? do you have a reference to show that as a i would like to read it please?


----------



## MattBaneLM

from what i can see it will depend on where your page file is and if you set it yourself.... it appears that setting auto system managed page file is preffered.... and that the RB is being run from the same drive as the PF for some... but if you arent testing not only your ram but your whole virtual memory setup for something then i think its a bad idea and even then there are better ways. many could get a " false instability" and muck around for ages with that when it's unneccessary.... and shorten their SSD life to possibly..


----------



## Chaoszero55

Yea I agree that stressing all my ram would be a better indication of system stability but I don't expect much to change, hopefully. I'm going the other route and increasing score slightly to get a 1:1 ratio of my core clock and cache ratio @ 4.9.


----------



## Chaoszero55

4.9 cache/4.9 core clock @ 1.408 vcore. Weird how the jump from 4.9/4.1 to 4.9/4.9 doesn't seem to require much of a voltage jump.




Still running, so far so good. Got to tweak my vcore so load/idle are the same.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> 4.9 cache/4.9 core clock @ 1.408 vcore. Weird how the jump from 4.9/4.1 to 4.9/4.9 doesn't seem to require much of a voltage jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running, so far so good. Got to tweak my vcore so load/idle are the same.


Will it run xtu?
Mine doesn't like xtu with Core same as cache... others have been alright though


----------



## Chaoszero55

Hopefully it will


----------



## Chaoszero55

Prob coulda/shoulda let it run longer but I'm happy with it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> 4.9 cache/4.9 core clock @ 1.408 vcore. Weird how the jump from 4.9/4.1 to 4.9/4.9 doesn't seem to require much of a voltage jump.
> 
> Still running, so far so good. Got to tweak my vcore so load/idle are the same.


Why not run P95 28.7 or 28.9 instead of 28.1? You seem to have the CPU and cooling capability for it.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Why not run P95 28.7 or 28.9 instead of 28.1? You seem to have the CPU and cooling capability for it.


Its 28.10 not 28.1.

Version 28.10 is the latest version.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Honestly I didnt even realize it was 28.10 and not 28.01; they really should change their numbering scheme to make it more obvious. Just downloaded what the website said was the latest lol.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Prob coulda/shoulda let it run longer but I'm happy with it.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Honestly I didnt even realize it was 28.10 and not 28.01; they really should change their numbering scheme to make it more obvious. Just downloaded what the website said was the latest lol.
Click to expand...

Looking Solid! I am puzzled by your HWInfo "CPU Package Power" readings (broken sensor?) should be well north of 140w under load in P95. Additionally I think 2hrs Small/FFT's is plenty for what you do (OP 1hr). P95's newest version v28.10 threw me off for awhile to, I searched far and wide for a 28.9 version then realized 28.10 was the latest. To bad Darkwizzie doesn't seem to be around these days, he should turn this thread over to someone with the time/knowledge/enthusiasm to maintain it, it's not like this is some old 1st gen processor.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Its 28.10 not 28.1.
> 
> Version 28.10 is the latest version.


Oops...my bad.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Looking Solid! I am puzzled by your HWInfo "CPU Package Power" readings (broken sensor?) should be well north of 140w under load in P95. Additionally I think 2hrs Small/FFT's is plenty for what you do (OP 1hr). P95's newest version v28.10 threw me off for awhile to, I searched far and wide for a 28.9 version then realized 28.10 was the latest. To bad Darkwizzie doesn't seem to be around these days, he should turn this thread over to someone with the time/knowledge/enthusiasm to maintain it, it's not like this is some old 1st gen processor.


Yea I haven't a clue on the power usage. Maybe someone else has some info on this.


----------



## zeebo1

When running x264 stability test v2.06, even on stock settings I get this error message repeated at the end of each loop. The loop finishes and I don't see any instability. Is this normal?

[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] AVC: nal size 0
[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] AVC: nal size 0
[h264 @ 00000000014a24a0] no frame!


----------



## zeebo1

Great thread! I got a new build after 7 years and these skylake processors stay so cool. I'm air cooling with a minimalist Noctua NH-U12S. Got to 4.6Ghz at 1.35V in bios and LL of 4 (load voltage 1.216V) . On Asrock boards 4 is the most conservative LL setting (1 is flat voltage curve). Prime95 small FFT and x264 stability test reach around 75C max, which is reasonable since this way more than my usual workload. I'm also mostly stable at 4.8GHz and 1.35V bios with LL of 3 (load voltage 1.328V). The problem with LL3 is I get up 84C on prime95 and x264, so bit scared to run x264 overnight. Will run the 4.6GHz setup overnight and expect it to be stable. Is it worth pushing temps over 80C, even if it's only during synthetic tests?


----------



## Quadrider10

What are your guys Digi vrm settings for Asus boards? I have vrm switching frequency at 350, LLC level 5, Asus optimized power phase control, and power duty control set at t.trobe.

Currently getting 4.6/4.6ghz on core/cache at 1.344v @60C

Ram at 3200mhz at 16 16 16 36 1.35v

What's stock vccio and system agent voltage?

How's this OC looking?


----------



## Chaoszero55

LLC lvl 5 optimized power phase, power duty set to extreme. 4.9/4.9ghz core/cache at 1.392 vcore usually less than 60 @ highest load (exception is prime95 which peaks at 70)

Ram is 3200mhz 16 18 18 36 1T

I think you have a decent chip; see how much further you can push it


----------



## Quadrider10

So in normal everyday use, I was seeing the voltage jump to 1.360v at level 5LLC. I switched to Level 7 and lowered the voltage. I'm now at 4.6/4.6 @ 1.328V. Prime makes voltage jump to 1.376 however.

Is it OK to have e the highest level of LLC used for 24/7 use?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> So in normal everyday use, I was seeing the voltage jump to 1.360v at level 5LLC. I switched to Level 7 and lowered the voltage. I'm now at 4.6/4.6 @ 1.328V. Prime makes voltage jump to 1.376 however.
> 
> Is it OK to have e the highest level of LLC used for 24/7 use?


Yes you can run the highest LLC Level for 24/7 use, but you shouldn't need to, as most normal productivity software and games, do not place as high a demanding load on the cpu, like stress testing and/or benchmarking programs do, that cause a lot of vdroop which necessitates the need for a high LLC.


----------



## Quadrider10

But normal browsing in chrome and windows was causing my vcore to jump to 1.360 from what I set in bios which was 1.344.

Only thing that stopped that was setting it at level 7 and reducing voltage.

Are LLC settings Dependant on CPU or is it only a motherboard thing?

Like if I install a completely different CPU say 6700k. Will the same level of LLC cause the same behavior?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> But normal browsing in chrome and windows was causing my vcore to jump to 1.360 from what I set in bios which was 1.344.
> 
> Only thing that stopped that was setting it at level 7 and reducing voltage.
> 
> Are LLC settings Dependant on CPU or is it only a motherboard thing?
> 
> Like if I install a completely different CPU say 6700k. Will the same level of LLC cause the same behavior?


How have you set your vcore in your bios, are you using fixed voltage or adaptive voltage ?

What is it that you are trying to achieve ? Because I don't see what the problem is, if your vcore jumps to 1.36 for a bit and then comes back down in daily use, as long as your cpu temps are well within range.

Are you experiencing high temps or something and that is why 0.02 of a voltage increase is a concern ?


----------



## MattBaneLM

v nice

on another not has anyone noticed splave rockin the 7700k in hwbot?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> How have you set your vcore in your bios, are you using fixed voltage or adaptive voltage ?
> 
> What is it that you are trying to achieve ? Because I don't see what the problem is, if your vcore jumps to 1.36 for a bit and then comes back down in daily use, as long as your cpu temps are well within range.
> 
> Are you experiencing high temps or something and that is why 0.02 of a voltage increase is a concern ?


I set adaptive in BIOS.
Idk. I just like it to be at what I set. Temps are fine, but I just don't like it jumping to that voltage is if I've never set it there.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> How have you set your vcore in your bios, are you using fixed voltage or adaptive voltage ?
> 
> What is it that you are trying to achieve ? Because I don't see what the problem is, if your vcore jumps to 1.36 for a bit and then comes back down in daily use, as long as your cpu temps are well within range.
> 
> Are you experiencing high temps or something and that is why 0.02 of a voltage increase is a concern ?


This may or may not help as I have asrock but I only jump voltages in 15-16 increments... with the right llc (usually2) it will not move. Seen others say the same. If setting in between those intervals I get fluctuation up or down depending on which "voltage step" I'm leaning towards

If that makes any sense lol

Sorry I quoted the wrong post


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I set adaptive in BIOS.
> Idk. I just like it to be at what I set. Temps are fine, but I just don't like it jumping to that voltage is if I've never set it there.


If you don't want it to jump, then you need to set it to fixed voltage, with the right level LLC, that will not overvolt the vcore voltage, for your given cpu frequency.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> v nice
> 
> on another not has anyone noticed splave rockin the 7700k in hwbot?


Yes I have been following his subs and they are awesome. Can't wait to get a 7700K for benching.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> This may or may not help as I have asrock but I only jump voltages in 15-16 increments... with the right llc (usually2) it will not move. Seen others say the same. If setting in between those intervals I get fluctuation up or down depending on which "voltage step" I'm leaning towards
> 
> If that makes any sense lol
> 
> Sorry I quoted the wrong post


Not really. Lol
I'm reinstalling Windows rite now. Driver issues. But once I get it back up and running, I'll play some more.


----------



## Quadrider10

settled for level 6 with a vcore of 1.328. jumps to 1.344 occasionally.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Not really. Lol
> I'm reinstalling Windows rite now. Driver issues. But once I get it back up and running, I'll play some more.


i mean i use fixed voltage 24/7 and i set intervals of
1.345
1.360
1.375
I
I
1.410
1.425
1.440
1.455

IN THOSE RANGES WITH LLC2 MY VOLTAGES DO NOT MOVE. but if I set in between those voltages i get movement with load shift and less stability when at listed voltages.
LLC1 i would also use sometimes as it will overshoot what i set which can be handy sometimes.

i'm not a fan of offset but see why some use it and even i will use it when i'm bored lol

but for pushing limits, testing limits, benching etc I'm sure you can better control using fixed.. I KNOW you can with Asrock. i have played EXTENSIVELY with offset and while i might get it close I can't find a setting that will give me EXACTLY the control like fixed will...

10+ years ago all overclocking was fixed volts... most motherboards used to droop a fair bit and we did pencil mods n stuff to counteract it lol.
when i came back to overclocking I was so pleased to find this LLC feature! yay LLC team!!! woohoo!!


----------



## Chaoszero55

I've played around with offset and adaptive and I can't say with certainty that those settings caused this but I experienced lower fps in dolphin emulator EVEN at the same clock speed. Doesn't make any sense to me but somehow, changing from manual to adaptive voltage impacted my frames.


----------



## Gorhell

Hi Guys just wondering it feels like my i5 6600k is so slow. I overclocked at 4.5Ghz all stable in Prime 95 and X264 Test also OCCT. But my usage is too damn high in games. Overwatch usage runs around 70-80%. Watch Dogs 2 runs at 100% Assasin's Creed Syndicate and Mafia 3 also runs at 100%. I know this are not optimized games but I was wondering what's the cause of this? is my OC unstable? even chrome hangs in my PC. Sometimes I get green screen with hangs and unresponsive when I'm doing copy pasting and installing games it lags.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*
> 
> Hi Guys just wondering it feels like my i5 6600k is so slow. I overclocked at 4.5Ghz all stable in Prime 95 and X264 Test also OCCT. But my usage is too damn high in games. Overwatch usage runs around 70-80%. Watch Dogs 2 runs at 100% Assasin's Creed Syndicate and Mafia 3 also runs at 100%. I know this are not optimized games but I was wondering what's the cause of this? is my OC unstable? even chrome hangs in my PC. Sometimes I get green screen with hangs and unresponsive when I'm doing copy pasting and installing games it lags.


Check your background processes to see if something is eating up usage. I know that certain windows services use much of the cpu, windows update service, for example, does this.


----------



## Gorhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Check your background processes to see if something is eating up usage. I know that certain windows services use much of the cpu, windows update service, for example, does this.


already checked and remove the process but most of all its those programs I've mentioned eat a lot of CPU usage. I'm back to stock right now everything else and check if still get this issues
I'm also getting buzz sound on speaker and mouse lag.


----------



## MattBaneLM

uninstall drivers for gfx card, run ccleaner . download new drivers first....
reboot and install driver you downloaded

sounds like the driver instruction may be *insert bad word with "ed" on the end*


----------



## Omie

Hi everyone,

Has anyone tried overclocking an i7 6700k on a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming or Pro Gaming Aura mobo?

I've ordered those parts for my new build and I'm also going to be cooling the CPU with an h115i with 2 ML140 Pro fans instead of its stock fans.

I'm aiming to get to 4.7Ghz under 1.4V along with OC'ing my G. skill ripjaws V 3200Mhz through XMP, considering my mobo, how likely are my chances? Because I've seen that people with higher quality mobos like the VIII Hero get higher overclocks with much lower voltages.


----------



## Chaoszero55

4 hours with 1.392 vcore @ 4.9 cache/core clock 16 gigs ram used this time lol.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone tried overclocking an i7 6700k on a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming or Pro Gaming Aura mobo?
> 
> I've ordered those parts for my new build and I'm also going to be cooling the CPU with an h115i with 2 ML140 Pro fans instead of its stock fans.
> 
> I'm aiming to get to 4.7Ghz under 1.4V along with OC'ing my G. skill ripjaws V 3200Mhz through XMP, considering my mobo, how likely are my chances? Because I've seen that people with higher quality mobos like the VIII Hero get higher overclocks with much lower voltages.


Why ask, you are at the mercy of many variables. When you get the parts, tell us how it OCd as you have them we dont!
Data on OP shows the averages so thats the aim/gauge.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone tried overclocking an i7 6700k on a Asus Z170 Pro Gaming or Pro Gaming Aura mobo?
> 
> I've ordered those parts for my new build and I'm also going to be cooling the CPU with an h115i with 2 ML140 Pro fans instead of its stock fans.
> 
> I'm aiming to get to 4.7Ghz under 1.4V along with OC'ing my G. skill ripjaws V 3200Mhz through XMP, considering my mobo, how likely are my chances? Because I've seen that people with higher quality mobos like the VIII Hero get higher overclocks with much lower voltages.


Chances are pretty good I'd say; most people hit a wall either at 4.7 or 4.8 but most can hit 4.7 without too much trouble.

Jasjeet is right though, many variables can affect how stable you are including mobo, psu ram,, and cpu itself.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Chances are pretty good I'd say; most people hit a wall either at 4.7 or 4.8 but most can hit 4.7 without too much trouble.


Oh, I see.

I actually looked at the OC chart back on Page 1 and am actually a little disappointed.

It seems that all of the Z170 Pro Gaming mobos all had to run above 1.4V+ in order to reach 4.7Ghz or higher.

My mobo is the Pro Gaming Aura version but I'm assuming it's almost the same as the regular pro gaming.

On the other hand, some of the best mobos to reach 4.7Ghz+ under 1.4V were the Hero mobos and Formula as well, which are of course, both very expensive.

Don't really know what to do now, my mobo is still unopened as I'm waiting on my other parts, so I still have the option of returning it. But then again, the other mobos which will help me reach 4.7Ghz under 1.4V are super expensive.

Kinda stuck now lol


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Why ask, you are at the mercy of many variables. When you get the parts, tell us how it OCd as you have them we dont!
> Data on OP shows the averages so thats the aim/gauge.


Yeah I agree with you on the many variables. But from looking at the average results of Z170 Pro Gaming mobos on Page 1, it isn't looking too good for them. All of them require above 1.4V in order to reach a 4.7Ghz or higher.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Oh, I see.
> 
> I actually looked at the OC chart back on Page 1 and am actually a little disappointed.
> 
> It seems that all of the Z170 Pro Gaming mobos all had to run above 1.4V+ in order to reach 4.7Ghz or higher.
> 
> My mobo is the Pro Gaming Aura version but I'm assuming it's almost the same as the regular pro gaming.
> 
> On the other hand, some of the best mobos to reach 4.7Ghz+ under 1.4V were the Hero mobos and Formula as well, which are of course, both very expensive.
> 
> Don't really know what to do now, my mobo is still unopened as I'm waiting on my other parts, so I still have the option of returning it. But then again, the other mobos which will help me reach 4.7Ghz under 1.4V are super expensive.
> 
> Kinda stuck now lol


Do keep in mind too that the chart hasnt been updated for months and there seem to be a good number of late batch chips that I've read about hitting past 4.7 Ghz. I can say though that my asus ROG formula VIII has done me a great service in overclocking the 6700k. I initially used an older bios and actually had trouble maintaining stability at high vcores. After the latest revision, I have a much more stable overclock at a much lower vcore so other components will affect your mileage. Just give it a spin, make sure you have latest drivers and bios revision and good luck!

My particular 6700k was bought around April 2016 but I just got around, within the past month, to putting together my custom loop system. It's made in Vietnam and batch number is X551C486


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Do keep in mind too that the chart hasnt been updated for months and there seem to be a good number of late batch chips that I've read about hitting past 4.7 Ghz. I can say though that my asus ROG formula VIII has done me a great service in overclocking the 6700k. I initially used an older bios and actually had trouble maintaining stability at high vcores. After the latest revision, I have a much more stable overclock at a much lower vcore so other components will affect your mileage. Just give it a spin, make sure you have latest drivers and bios revision and good luck!
> 
> My particular 6700k was bought around April 2016 but I just got around, within the past month, to putting together my custom loop system. It's made in Vietnam and batch number is X551C486


Yeah you're right. I actually hadn't thought about the date of the chart. Also, there have been many BIOS updates for the Z170 Pro Gaming during 2016. Granted mine is an Aura it might turn out to be a better overclocker, who knows.

I managed to look at my i7 6700k earlier while it was still in its box, it also says it's made in Vietnam, I haven't looked at the batch number though.

But regardless, since I already ordered my Strix 1080 OC, I kinda don't want to give up that Aura Sync cause I hear mobos like the VIII Maximus Hero Alpha don't fully support Aura Sync.

The only thing that's bothering me is that I dropped $3k+ on my build and I don't want to feel like the Pro Gaming Aura is holding me back due it's "budget" price. Plus I don't want my watercooling to go to waste due to OC limitation because of my mobo.


----------



## Mx518

Does anyone know the stock cache frequency of i5-6600k? If I put on "Auto" it goes to 3900 MHz... but I think true default could be 3500 MHz.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Does anyone know the stock cache frequency of i5-6600k? If I put on "Auto" it goes to 3900 MHz... but I think true default could be 3500 MHz.


Yeah, it's 3500 MHz by default. I left mine there when I joined the thread, & only recently changed it to 4000MHz after switching to offset voltage.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Yeah you're right. I actually hadn't thought about the date of the chart. Also, there have been many BIOS updates for the Z170 Pro Gaming during 2016. Granted mine is an Aura it might turn out to be a better overclocker, who knows.
> 
> I managed to look at my i7 6700k earlier while it was still in its box, it also says it's made in Vietnam, I haven't looked at the batch number though.
> 
> But regardless, since I already ordered my Strix 1080 OC, I kinda don't want to give up that Aura Sync cause I hear mobos like the VIII Maximus Hero Alpha don't fully support Aura Sync.
> 
> The only thing that's bothering me is that I dropped $3k+ on my build and I don't want to feel like the Pro Gaming Aura is holding me back due it's "budget" price. Plus I don't want my watercooling to go to waste due to OC limitation because of my mobo.


The Pro Gaming Aura is a gaming board, not an overclocking board. It will limit as to how far you can overclock, as its circuitry is not as powerful as what comes out on higher end models and overclocking boards.

If your intended use is for being able to overclock as high as possible, which from your comments about not wanting your custom loop to go to waste, seems to be the case, then you have chosen the wrong board.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The Pro Gaming Aura is a gaming board, not an overclocking board. It will limit as to how far you can overclock, as its circuitry is not as powerful as what comes out on higher end models and overclocking boards.
> 
> If your intended use is for being able to overclock as high as possible, which from your comments about not wanting your custom loop to go to waste, seems to be the case, then you have chosen the wrong board.


Well it's not a custom loop, it's an H115i with ML140 Pro fans. But still, I think it would be wasted on the Pro Gaming Aura. I might just end up getting the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha instead.


----------



## Quadrider10

Aurora board is not made to oc. Different chip set. Try to shoot for z170 chip set


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Well it's not a custom loop, it's an H115i with ML140 Pro fans. But still, I think it would be wasted on the Pro Gaming Aura. I might just end up getting the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha instead.


Oh ok its a H115i. Still, your choice of board comes down to what you are wanting to focus on, if its gaming then either of the two boards you mentioned are perfect.

However if you are out to get the highest overclocks for your cpu and memory, then neither of those boards will perform like a dedicated overclocking board.

The way i have always looked at it, is that an overclocking board will always be able to be used for gaming as well, but a gaming board will not always be able to overclock the best. With an overclocking board its like you are getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Oh ok its a H115i. Still, your choice of board comes down to what you are wanting to focus on, if its gaming then either of the two boards you mentioned are perfect.
> 
> However if you are out to get the highest overclocks for your cpu and memory, then neither of those boards will perform like a dedicated overclocking board.
> 
> The way i have always looked at it, is that an overclocking board will always be able to be used for gaming as well, but a gaming board will not always be able to overclock the best. With an overclocking board its like you are getting the best of both worlds.


Well I kind of want the best of both worlds, and since I dropped $3k on this build already, I don't want it to be held back by the Pro Gaming Aura.

So your saying that the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha is not an overclocking board either? Considering it's price I would have thought it would be.

Plus, that's the only board which would not break my budget as I've already spent way too much on this build.

I mean, from the results in this thread I would have thought that the VIII Hero is a solid OC board with people achieving 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V.

EDIT: Actually scratch that, just looked at the chart again, seems that some people still get above 1.4V with 4.7-4.8Ghz and a hero board. Although there are some getting 4.7Ghz under 1.4V with like H110i coolers which is basically the same as my H115i.

So what are the good OC boards then? I mean I'm just trying to get to 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Well I kind of want the best of both worlds, and since I dropped $3k on this build already, I don't want it to be held back by the Pro Gaming Aura.
> 
> So your saying that the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha is not an overclocking board either? Considering it's price I would have thought it would be.
> 
> Plus, that's the only board which would not break my budget as I've already spent way too much on this build.
> 
> I mean, from the results in this thread I would have thought that the VIII Hero is a solid OC board with people achieving 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V.
> 
> EDIT: Actually scratch that, just looked at the chart again, seems that some people still get above 1.4V with 4.7-4.8Ghz and a hero board. Although there are some getting 4.7Ghz under 1.4V with like H110i coolers which is basically the same as my H115i.
> 
> So what are the good OC boards then? I mean I'm just trying to get to 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V and I'll be happy with that.


The price of the Hero Alpha Board is not in it's overclocking ability, but more for its Wireless& Bluetooth, RGB lighting and Supreme FX Audio features.

The best Z170 overclocking board is the Asrock Z170M OC Formula. Apart from being able to overclock your cpu, no other Z170 board comes close to it for it's ability to overclock DDR4 memory. Performance in overclocking does come down to your memory and how much you can overclock it and fine tune it. The bios has extra features, specifically designed for overclocking your hardware to the limit.

But it also has a lot of features for gaming as well, such as SLI/XFire support, M.2 support, and 7.1 ch audio using the Realtek 1150 audio codec, which even though it is not on the same level as the Supreme FX Audio, still produces excellent sound and unless you are an audiophile, then it is more than ample in terms of sound. This board is also cheaper than the Hero Alpha, so it would fit in your budget.

Z170M OC Formula - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170M%20OC%20Formula/

There is also the Asus Z170 VIII Impact, which is also a 2 DIMM board and can overclock your memory to 4000mhz and higher, but it is not as good as the Z170M OC Formula.

IMPACT - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-IMPACT/

There are other overclocking boards with dedicated overclocking bioses as well, but they are a lot more expensive as they have a lot of extra features, but the following is a list of the top Z170 overclocking boards, apart from the OCFM above. These are all 4 DIMM boards, so they will all max out at 3866 MHz when overclocking memory with tight timings, You will struggle to get 4000mhz and higher, with tight timings on a 4 DIMM board.

1) Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force - A monster of a board when it comes to overclocking, as it supports upto 4-way SLI/XFIRE, 3 x M.2 slots for extremely fast Raided M.2 drives, a full featured dedicated overclocking bios and 22 phase power VRM

Link - http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5482#ov

2 )Asrock Z170 OC Formula - This is the big brother to the OCFM above, it also supports 3 x M.2 slots, has the same dedicated overclocking bios as the OCFM, but as its a 4 DIMM board, cannot overclock the memory as high as the OCFM.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170%20OC%20Formula/

3)There is the Asus Maximus VIII Extreme and Extreme Assembly, but these boards are very expensive and you are not paying for the overclocking features, but again more for all the extra Wireless, Thunderbolt, Supreme Audio and OC Panel and 10GB Ethernet Adapter ( Assembly Version)

Extreme - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/

Extreme Assembly - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME-ASSEMBLY/

In all honesty, the Asrock Z170M OC Formula is the board to get, if you want the best of both world's.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The price of the Hero Alpha Board is not in it's overclocking ability, but more for its Wireless& Bluetooth, RGB lighting and Supreme FX Audio features.
> 
> The best Z170 overclocking board is the Asrock Z170M OC Formula. Apart from being able to overclock your cpu, no other Z170 board comes close to it for it's ability to overclock DDR4 memory. Performance in overclocking does come down to your memory and how much you can overclock it and fine tune it. The bios has extra features, specifically designed for overclocking your hardware to the limit.
> 
> But it also has a lot of features for gaming as well, such as SLI/XFire support, M.2 support, and 7.1 ch audio using the Realtek 1150 audio codec, which even though it is not on the same level as the Supreme FX Audio, still produces excellent sound and unless you are an audiophile, then it is more than ample in terms of sound. This board is also cheaper than the Hero Alpha, so it would fit in your budget.
> 
> Z170M OC Formula - http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170M%20OC%20Formula/
> 
> There is also the Asus Z170 VIII Impact, which is also a 2 DIMM board and can overclock your memory to 4000mhz and higher, but it is not as good as the Z170M OC Formula.
> 
> IMPACT - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-IMPACT/
> 
> There are other overclocking boards with dedicated overclocking bioses as well, but they are a lot more expensive as they have a lot of extra features, but the following is a list of the top Z170 overclocking boards, apart from the OCFM above. These are all 4 DIMM boards, so they will all max out at 3866 MHz when overclocking memory with tight timings, You will struggle to get 4000mhz and higher, with tight timings on a 4 DIMM board.
> 
> 1) Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force - A monster of a board when it comes to overclocking, as it supports upto 4-way SLI/XFIRE, 3 x M.2 slots for extremely fast Raided M.2 drives, a full featured dedicated overclocking bios and 22 phase power VRM
> 
> Link - http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5482#ov
> 
> 2 )Asrock Z170 OC Formula - This is the big brother to the OCFM above, it also supports 3 x M.2 slots, has the same dedicated overclocking bios as the OCFM, but as its a 4 DIMM board, cannot overclock the memory as high as the OCFM.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170%20OC%20Formula/
> 
> 3)There is the Asus Maximus VIII Extreme and Extreme Assembly, but these boards are very expensive and you are not paying for the overclocking features, but again more for all the extra Wireless, Thunderbolt, Supreme Audio and OC Panel and 10GB Ethernet Adapter ( Assembly Version)
> 
> Extreme - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/
> 
> Extreme Assembly - https://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME-ASSEMBLY/
> 
> In all honesty, the Asrock Z170M OC Formula is the board to get, if you want the best of both world's.


Oh, I see.

Well the thing is I really like the look of the VIII Hero Alpha along with the RGB and wifi, and with the sale going on, it falls within my budget.

Let me put it this way, would the VIII Hero Alpha still give me better OC ability than my Z170 Pro Gaming Aura? My goal is to reach 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V with an H115i cooler replaced with 2x ML140 Pro fans.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well the thing is I really like the look of the VIII Hero Alpha along with the RGB and wifi, and with the sale going on, it falls within my budget.
> 
> Let me put it this way, would the VIII Hero Alpha still give me better OC ability than my Z170 Pro Gaming Aura? My goal is to reach 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V with an H115i cooler replaced with 2x ML140 Pro fans.


I cannot answer that question, as I do not know the overclocking capability of your 6700K and I don't know if your cpu can even do 4.8ghz, let alone what voltage it requires.

But in terms of the two boards you have listed, they are pretty much the same in terms of overclocking, with the Hero Alpha having a few more onboard buttons dedicated to overclocking. So the Hero Alpha would be the choice over the Pro Gaming Aura.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Well I kind of want the best of both worlds, and since I dropped $3k on this build already, I don't want it to be held back by the Pro Gaming Aura.
> 
> So your saying that the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha is not an overclocking board either? Considering it's price I would have thought it would be.
> 
> Plus, that's the only board which would not break my budget as I've already spent way too much on this build.
> 
> I mean, from the results in this thread I would have thought that the VIII Hero is a solid OC board with people achieving 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V.
> 
> EDIT: Actually scratch that, just looked at the chart again, seems that some people still get above 1.4V with 4.7-4.8Ghz and a hero board. Although there are some getting 4.7Ghz under 1.4V with like H110i coolers which is basically the same as my H115i.
> 
> So what are the good OC boards then? I mean I'm just trying to get to 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V and I'll be happy with that.


I got a pretty high-end OC mobo (Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force) and it won´t guarantee you getting above 4.7Ghz by any means. The matter of fact my current setting is 4.68Ghz @ 1.37v with a Corsair H110i and 3200Mhz GSkill Trident-Z RAM @ 1.33v. To achieve +4.7Ghz stable my chip needs +1.4v and temps get over 85C under stress testing. Of course my 6700K is not very good and not delidded, and maybe with a lower-end mobo it wouldn´t even reach 4.6Ghz. But as already another members have told you, there are many factors involved, being the silicon lottery the most important of them.

So forget about "buying" a 4.7-4.8 Ghz motherboard, it just doesn´t work like that!


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well the thing is I really like the look of the VIII Hero Alpha along with the RGB and wifi, and with the sale going on, it falls within my budget.
> 
> Let me put it this way, would the VIII Hero Alpha still give me better OC ability than my Z170 Pro Gaming Aura? My goal is to reach 4.7-4.8Ghz under 1.4V with an H115i cooler replaced with 2x ML140 Pro fans.


Honestly if you really look around at review sites for Z170 boards... you are going to find out that CPU wise they overclock about the same. Now this may change for people that are into using extreme cooling and sub zero temps... but that's not what I consider your average daily use setup.

I have MSI, ASRock, Gigabyte and Asus Z170 boards. Everything from the Maximus VIII Ranger to M8 Extreme and Gigabyte G1. I've had a Hero and Hero Alpha... etc

They all run my 6700k at it's max 4.7 and my 6600k at the 4.9 it can do. The only real difference for these boards in my daily use was memory speeds....

My advice would be to find a board that has what you want. If that means Aura RGB headers then that is the feature you should look at. To be honest if you haven't bought a board yet I would just wait and see the Z270 details that come out in a few days. Unless you live in a part of the world that gets things late... It looks like most of the Asus boards are getting an Aura header.. and unlike most of the Z170 line will probably be Aura Sync compatible (that's my thing currently.)

Oh for a random comment... out of all the boards I've had or still have. The one I use the most is my MSI Titanium with an EK Monoblock because it is absolutely a beautiful board to build around. It's also quite functional... but the Hero Alpha was one of my favorite Asus boards. Between the Aura headers and the fact I could run my M.2 and U.2 at the same time without adapters were some of the reasons I liked it.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> I got a pretty high-end OC mobo (Gigabyte Z170X SOC Force) and it won´t guarantee you getting above 4.7Ghz by any means. The matter of fact my current setting is 4.68Ghz @ 1.37v with a Corsair H110i and 3200Mhz GSkill Trident-Z RAM @ 1.33v. To achieve +4.7Ghz stable my chip needs +1.4v and temps get over 85C under stress testing. Of course my 6700K is not very good and not delidded, and maybe with a lower-end mobo it wouldn´t even reach 4.6Ghz. But as already another members have told you, there are many factors involved, being the silicon lottery the most important of them.
> 
> So forget about "buying" a 4.7-4.8 Ghz motherboard, it just doesn´t work like that!


Nice System.

What LLC Level are you running for your 4.68ghz or even when you try 4.7ghz overclocks - Turbo or Extreme ?


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Nice System.
> 
> What LLC Level are you running for your 4.68ghz or even when you try 4.7ghz overclocks - Turbo or Extreme ?


For 4.6Ghz Turbo is enough, above that I´m using Extreme. Anyways, 4.7Ghz is just a no-go for my chip, it´s like an uncanny magical barrier which demands a much higher voltage.
Voltage regulation in the board is fantastic, and RAM OC as well, actually needs less voltage than other boards and never gave me a problem in that regard.


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

I just picked up a 6600k and the Pro Gaming Aura MB last week. I am able to get 4.8Ghz with my Corsair h100i v2 cooler at 68C temps under load.
Might be the later CPU. Have not tried 4.9 yet.


----------



## oparr

"*It's the CPU stupid*" is probably the best reply to all this talk about which MB to use for OCing Skylake. Also, stock voltage for some of them at 4.2GHz is already over 1.4V so wanting to remain below 1.4V when OCing above say 4.7GHz begs the reply "*It's the temperature stupid*". You probably can't go wrong in terms of degradation provided Vcore is kept below 1.52V and the max temperature for all cores is kept below some subjective limit, 70C in my case.


----------



## agrims

I am running a Asus Z170I Pro Gaming and I5 6600K, my everyday OC is 4.6GHz at 1.35 Vcore, LLC Lvl 5. That is core and cache ratio set to 4.6. I can run 4.7GHz at 1.375v, but am limited by cooling as I am running a H55, and want my chip to be comfy. My only word of advice is you can buy a high end mobo and not win the silicon lottery, or vice versa. The pro gaming mobo is a good board with way more ROG features than its price would suggest. Your voltage requirements are more on the CPU than the mobo, as long as you buy a decent board that supplies good clean power. If you truly want to get a clocker, try silicon lottery. They charge way to much in my mind but you take the guesswork out of it.


----------



## oparr

Looks like SL has dropped Skylake and is pushing Kaby Lake these days.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Am I the only one tempted to get a 7700K to have a shot at 5Ghz despite having a 6700K and knowing it will get me only marginal gains?








On the other side, if I get a lemon again and I don´t reach that frequency I would be royally pissed off...

This guy was talking about maybe 1/3 of Kaby Lake chips reaching 5Ghz, and comparing it to our beloved Sandy Bridge:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFexMfTQeRU

I think I´ll better wait and see some OC statistics. If odds turn to be 50/50 I would definitely want to play the lottery for a 5Ghz chip


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anyone with ASUS MH8 tried the new beta bios yet??(3101)


----------



## Chaoszero55

I'd be scared to use a beta bios tbh.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too, that's why I asked.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Just noticed there is also one for the formula VIII which I have. People on ROG forums saying it has some spelling edits in bios and some odd graphics behavior in games. Would stay away.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Don´t be. I´m on Gigabyte´s Kaby Lake beta bios (F20) for my Z170X board without problems.
You obviously have to be cautious and have a backup, specially if you don´t have a dual bios or a USB bios flash feature in your mobo in case something goes wrong. Just do your backup and try it out, usually beta bios are pretty stable already. As long as you flash the proper bios for your mobo you shouldn´t have serious problems









Anyway, there are 2 classic schools out there. 1) If ain´t broke don´t fix it 2) New is better.
I obviously lean towards the 2nd because it´s more fun


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhatMuffinMan*
> 
> I just picked up a 6600k and the Pro Gaming Aura MB last week. I am able to get 4.8Ghz with my Corsair h100i v2 cooler at 68C temps under load.
> Might be the later CPU. Have not tried 4.9 yet.


Nice, that's actually the board I'm planning to return for the VIII Hero Alpha. Can I ask what your voltage is under load at the 4.8Ghz mark?


----------



## PhatMuffinMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Nice, that's actually the board I'm planning to return for the VIII Hero Alpha. Can I ask what your voltage is under load at the 4.8Ghz mark?


I will have to double check ( at work ). But I believe I set it to 1.36.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> Nice, that's actually the board I'm planning to return for the VIII Hero Alpha. Can I ask what your voltage is under load at the 4.8Ghz mark?


Like I posted earlier, your board is good enough to overclock quite well. You will be playing the silicon lottery in the end. Maybe your chip will do 4.6-4.8 at under 1.4v, maybe not. If I were you, I would save my money as the OC potential isn't worth the price difference honestly. What are you doing that you want that extra 1-200 MHz where you will notice a difference in performance? Most workloads you won't notice a difference with that little of a gain, and who knows, you may get a golden chip that won't break 1.4v at 4.8GHz. Or is it just to boost your E-peen rating?







Point being, you need to look towards the CPU for your clock/volt relationship vice motherboard. The Pro Gaming does just fine with max OC under water or air. Go for the spendy boards if you plan on going LN2 or the like and are looking to become a bench god.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Let's be honest, most of this is epeen and it's fun to push hardware to its limit. I don't really notice much with my 4.9 core/cache but it's just a good feeling that your chip can hit a higher limit on lower voltage. Or you might want to undervolt the chip at a reasonable clock frequency for the sake of power consumption. In both cases a good chip makes the difference.


----------



## agrims

I know, I am all about E-peen as well, that's why I am a member here!







But what I was trying to really hammer home is that the board he has won't limit him as much or at all for the type of cooling he wants to do. He won't break any bench records under water unless he goes single core and is under a crazy custom loop. He will be limited by the silicon under that brushed aluminum square though, and why I suggested he should keep the board he has and save some money as he could get the worst clocker in history or the best and then it won't matter what he straps it to.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Like I posted earlier, your board is good enough to overclock quite well. You will be playing the silicon lottery in the end. Maybe your chip will do 4.6-4.8 at under 1.4v, maybe not. If I were you, I would save my money as the OC potential isn't worth the price difference honestly. What are you doing that you want that extra 1-200 MHz where you will notice a difference in performance? Most workloads you won't notice a difference with that little of a gain, and who knows, you may get a golden chip that won't break 1.4v at 4.8GHz. Or is it just to boost your E-peen rating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point being, you need to look towards the CPU for your clock/volt relationship vice motherboard. The Pro Gaming does just fine with max OC under water or air. Go for the spendy boards if you plan on going LN2 or the like and are looking to become a bench god.


OTOH, those interested in memory OCing may want to avoid Asus' four layer boards like the one you have. BTW, wasn't it you who had issues with Crucial memory and I suggested swapping for GSkill? How did that turn out?


----------



## tknight

As much as I love overclocking, benchmark scores and binning hardware, in all honesty, when it comes to trying to achieve the highest benchmark scores or competing in an overclocking competition, then having the best board, with the best circuitry, that can overclock both your cpu and ram further than every other board, along with the best performing cpu and memory modules. is really when all this stuff actually matters.

For day to day use, including playing games, productivity software and internet browsing, a 6700K at stock clocks performs more than fast enough and no one would be able to tell the difference in performance by eye, between a 6700K running at 4.2ghz and one running at 5.0ghz.


----------



## agrims

I swapped to GSkill Trident Z and it was plug and play. It came clocked at 3200MHz, will be OC'ing it tonight. My board supports up to 4000 if I am not mistaken, and this particular kit should be able to hit that no problems. As a matter of fact, in a few reviews that I found, this ram has the potential to go higher than that with loose timings, if the board will have that. In an extensive search I have found countless forum posts about Asus and Crucial being all sorts of incompatible. Moral of the story, Asus is finicky with ram brands.

What took me off guard is how little real world performance can be garnered from 2600 - 4000 MHz in DDR4. In benches, it matters, but real world stuff you really see a flat line. Crazy world we are entering, seeing that DDR3 had some substantial gains comparatively speaking. Maybe as time goes on, timings and latency will tighten and we will see bigger gains.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> As much as I love overclocking, benchmark scores and binning hardware, in all honesty, when it comes to trying to achieve the highest benchmark scores or competing in an overclocking competition, then having the best board, with the best circuitry, that can overclock both your cpu and ram further than every other board, along with the best performing cpu and memory modules. is really when all this stuff actually matters.
> 
> For day to day use, including playing games, productivity software and internet browsing, a 6700K at stock clocks performs more than fast enough and no one would be able to tell the difference in performance by eye, between a 6700K running at 4.2ghz and one running at 5.0ghz.


I beg to differ good sir. My eye may be deceived, but my brain cannot! **insert random funny interwebz meme here!







It is raining and I am bored at work. Thank the gods our government pays me the same whether I decide to work or not!


----------



## Chaoszero55

I'd like if someone did a Bf4/Bf1 64 player multiplayer cpu frequency comparison vid because single player won't make use of all the cpu has to offer whereas online with multiple people should give us a good indication whether or not a few hundred MHz makes a difference.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> I swapped to GSkill Trident Z and it was plug and play. It came clocked at 3200MHz, will be OC'ing it tonight. My board supports up to 4000 if I am not mistaken, and this particular kit should be able to hit that no problems. As a matter of fact, in a few reviews that I found, this ram has the potential to go higher than that with loose timings, if the board will have that. In an extensive search I have found countless forum posts about Asus and Crucial being all sorts of incompatible. Moral of the story, Asus is finicky with ram brands.


There is no guarantee that your Trident Z modules will be able to do 4000mhz or higher. A lot of Trident Z 3600mhz kits, struggle to go past 3866mhz and you would want to overclock your memory with tight timings not looser ones, as you increase its frequency.

A good memory kit is one that can do 4000mhz or higher at C12, which is 12-12-12-28-1T or 12-11-11-28-1T, with tight secondaries and tertiaries.

Overclocking to 4000mhz but with timings such as 19-25-25-45-2T, is just pointless, as running at even 3866mhz C16, would considerably outperform it.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> I beg to differ good sir. My eye may be deceived, but my brain cannot! **insert random funny interwebz meme here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is raining and I am bored at work. Thank the gods our government pays me the same whether I decide to work or not!


LOL


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> no one would be able to tell the difference in performance by eye, between a 6700K running at 4.2ghz and one running at 5.0ghz.


I wouldn't go that far but point taken.


----------



## Omie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Like I posted earlier, your board is good enough to overclock quite well. You will be playing the silicon lottery in the end. Maybe your chip will do 4.6-4.8 at under 1.4v, maybe not. If I were you, I would save my money as the OC potential isn't worth the price difference honestly. What are you doing that you want that extra 1-200 MHz where you will notice a difference in performance? Most workloads you won't notice a difference with that little of a gain, and who knows, you may get a golden chip that won't break 1.4v at 4.8GHz. Or is it just to boost your E-peen rating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point being, you need to look towards the CPU for your clock/volt relationship vice motherboard. The Pro Gaming does just fine with max OC under water or air. Go for the spendy boards if you plan on going LN2 or the like and are looking to become a bench god.


Yeah you're right, I guess it does depend a lot on the CPU. All these benchmarks and reviews I've been seeing have kind of made me think that the z170 pro gaming boards weren't that good for OC'ing. And all the VIII Hero boards were doing well.

To be honest, I've dropped $3k on this build and I think that my weakest link would have to be the z170 pro gaming Aura board as it is in a sort of tight budget price range. I was thinking why not just spend a little extra and get the VIII Maximus Hero Alpha for that RGB shroud which will go along well with my 1080 Strix. Although I will be giving up Aura Sync, I hear you can still Sync the hero board and GPU with static lighting and that's good enough for me. Plus, I think the OC potential is better than the Pro Gaming. And also I'm planning on OC'ing my memory to 3200 as well and just want an OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz to go with my h115i cooling setup. I even got ML140 pro LED's for my cooler too so I think my temps will be nice. I just don't want a board that's holding me back that's all.

Plus the hero alpha is on sale with a $30 off drop and $30 off promo code + $30 mail and rebate, bringing it to like $200, only $30-40 more than my pro gaming Aura.

Then I would feel like I would have a build that looks solid for around $3k.


----------



## Ikera

*Username:* ikera
*CPU Model:* i5 6600
*Base Clock:* 136.45
*Core Multiplier:* 33x
*Core Frequency:* 4.5GHz
*Cache Frequency:* 4.5GHz
*Vcore in UEFI:* 1.360
*Vcore:* 1.356
*FCLK:* 1.364
*Cooling Solution:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED
*Stability Test:* Prime v28 1 hour number of threads 4 minFFT 8K maxFFT 4096 Memory 8000 Time to Run 3min

Batch Number: Canada? No box
*Ram Speed:* 2545 15-16-16-36
*Ram Voltage:* DRAM 1.24
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI
*LLC Setting:* high
*Misc Comments: non-K overclock!*


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Anyone with ASUS MH8 tried the new beta bios yet??(3101)


This thread suggests there are still issues but nowhere as bad as 3007;

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta/page5


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> This thread suggests there are still issues but nowhere as bad as 3007;
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta/page5


I have not had a single issue with bios 3007 on my Asus Z170-A motherboard. In fact the last 2 bios updates has improved it as I reported in the asus z170 motherboard thread.


----------



## Quadrider10

So do current bords work with the new CPUs?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I have not had a single issue with bios 3007 on my Asus Z170-A motherboard. In fact the last 2 bios updates has improved it as I reported in the asus z170 motherboard thread.


That's probably useful to know for those with Z170-A boards but BIOS 3007 *for the M8H* had so many issues that Asus withdrew it.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89612-Maximus-viii-hero-bios-3007/page6


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> So do current bords work with the new CPUs?


Yes, most of.them do with a bios update.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> I swapped to GSkill Trident Z and it was plug and play. It came clocked at 3200MHz, will be OC'ing it tonight. My board supports up to 4000 if I am not mistaken, and this particular kit should be able to hit that no problems. As a matter of fact, in a few reviews that I found, this ram has the potential to go higher than that with loose timings, if the board will have that. In an extensive search I have found countless forum posts about Asus and Crucial being all sorts of incompatible. Moral of the story, Asus is finicky with ram brands.
> 
> What took me off guard is how little real world performance can be garnered from 2600 - 4000 MHz in DDR4. In benches, it matters, but real world stuff you really see a flat line. Crazy world we are entering, seeing that DDR3 had some substantial gains comparatively speaking. Maybe as time goes on, timings and latency will tighten and we will see bigger gains.


Just out of curiosity, what XMP Auto voltages are you seeing for DRAM, VCCIO and VCCSA with the GSkill memory? The last few posts in the thread below seem to suggest that for the ATX Pro Gaming and 3000MHz Corsair memory, DRAM voltage is being set to a crazy 1.52V with VCCIO and VCCSA set to 1.3V;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149795&page=30


----------



## Nick the Slick

Username: Nick the Slick
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 49x
Core Frequency: 4.9 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.7 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.48
Vcore: 1.472
FCLK: 1000 MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded with Custom loop (1x 360mm radiator and 1x 240mm radiator)
Stability Test: 4 hour RealBench, couple hours of gaming, 12+ hours of [email protected]

Batch Number: Vietnam. X645B547
Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.36, VCCIO 1.225, VCCSA 1.225
Motherboard: ASUS Z170-PRO
LLC Setting: Level 6


----------



## agrims

Oparr, XMP auto voltage is for Dram only on my board. It sets it to 1.35 which is the rated voltage. As for VCCIO and SA, those are set to auto to 1.001v and .985v or something close to that. It is absurdly low and I set them to manual 1.25 each and plan to work down from there.


----------



## Enterprise24

Update with new mobo / new RAM / reduce voltage /temperature reduce 20C from previous test.



Username: enterprise24
CPU Model: i5-6500
Base Clock: 156.25
Core Multiplier: 32
Core Frequency: 5000
Cache Frequency: 5000
Vcore in UEFI: 1.47V
Vcore: This is the *average* CPU Vcore 1.47V
FCLK: Reminder: 1562Mhz
Cooling Solution: delided + CLP + GTX 240 + GTS 360 + Gentle Typhoon AP-15 1850RPM + Koolance CPU-380i + Arctic MX-4
Stability : Prime95 28.10 1344K 1hr.

Batch Number: Malay L540B592
Ram Speed: 2x8GB G.Skill TridentZ 3600Mhz CL17-18-18-38 @ 3333Mhz 15-15-15-28-278-2T 1.4V Tighten all sub timing. Memory overclocking greatly limited by motherboard. Can't really go higher Mhz / Tighten timing more.
Ram Voltage: 1.4V IO 1.17V SA 1.17V
LLC Setting: Mode 1 (the only available)
Misc Comments: Ambient 25C. I submit first result in rainy season which was ambient temp 31C but full load is 81C. So this test should result in 75C full load but it is just 62C. Also voltage reduce by 0.05V shouldn't affect temperature that much. So I think motherboard VRM design must have impact on CPU temperature.

Here is my previous submit http://img.techpowerup.org/160601/prime-2hr.png
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/7480#post_25217054


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omie*
> 
> And also I'm planning on OC'ing my memory to 3200 as well and just want an OC of 4.7-4.8Ghz to go with my h115i cooling setup. I even got ML140 pro LED's for my cooler too so I think my temps will be nice. I just don't want a board that's holding me back that's all.


Just want to point out that the fancy expensive ML140 pro Led Corsair fans won´t do any better than the SP140L in the H115i.

ML140:
Airflow 20 - 97 CFM
Static Pressure 0.2 - 3.0 mmH20
Sound Level 16 - 37 dBA
Speed 400 - 2000 RPM

SP140L
2000 RPM (actually they spin faster at max, around 2400 RPM)
Fan airflow: 104.65 CFM
Fan static pressure: 3.99mm-H2O
Noise level: 40 dB(A)

The ML140 are prettier and the sound signature is different, but cooling wise no advantage at all (acually marginally worse).


----------



## mtrai

The heros and a few other just got beta bios released, people over at the ROG forums are reporting no issues and it the new beta bios is working good, some of the same that has issues with the 3007.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Oparr, XMP auto voltage is for Dram only on my board. It sets it to 1.35 which is the rated voltage. As for VCCIO and SA, those are set to auto to 1.001v and .985v or something close to that. It is absurdly low and I set them to manual 1.25 each and plan to work down from there.


Okay, thanks. It would be interesting to see what these values are on an ATX Pro Gaming using GSkill memory. Those values for Corsair memory, assuming they were reported correctly, seem to indicate desperation on the part of Asus to achieve some semblance of compatibility with Corsair memory and that board.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Okay, thanks. It would be interesting to see what these values are on an ATX Pro Gaming using GSkill memory. Those values for Corsair memory, assuming they were reported correctly, seem to indicate desperation on the part of Asus to achieve some semblance of compatibility with Corsair memory and that board.


Yeah, if you go on the QVL for Asus, it "seems" like they get down with Kingston as almost every other ram tested is Kingston. There is quite a smattering of GSkill Trident Z thrown in the list too, so that is why I bought some Gskill. Would have went with Kingston, but Microcenter only had 16GB kits in 2400Mhz, and Trident in 3200. While I won't see much real world difference between the two, it made me have the feels buying ram at almost a Ghz faster for the same price. Hopefully today I will get to tinker some and see what I can eek out of them. I am hoping I can go to 3400 without adjusting latency.


----------



## Mx518

I think I have a bad chip, my i5-6600k needs fixed 1.4v @ 4.6GHz to be stable in every kind of test.

Maybe it's also my Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 that is not well suited fot overclocking (despite having 10 phase vrm). Cache is 3900 MHz and CPU is delidded.

Any advices?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Yeah, if you go on the QVL for Asus, it "seems" like they get down with Kingston as almost every other ram tested is Kingston. There is quite a smattering of GSkill Trident Z thrown in the list too, so that is why I bought some Gskill. Would have went with Kingston, but Microcenter only had 16GB kits in 2400Mhz, and Trident in 3200. While I won't see much real world difference between the two, it made me have the feels buying ram at almost a Ghz faster for the same price. Hopefully today I will get to tinker some and see what I can eek out of them. I am hoping I can go to 3400 without adjusting latency.


Trident Z is better than Kingston, especially if you have B-Die and even E-Die, as it outperforms Hynix which is what Kingstons use as their IC.


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I think I have a bad chip, my i5-6600k needs fixed 1.4v @ 4.6GHz to be stable in every kind of test.
> 
> Maybe it's also my Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 that is not well suited fot overclocking (despite having 10 phase vrm). Cache is 3900 MHz and CPU is delidded.
> 
> Any advices?


What kind of ram do you have and how much ram? Either way, I think you prob just lost the silicon lottery unfortunately.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Yeah, if you go on the QVL for Asus, it "seems" like they get down with Kingston as almost every other ram tested is Kingston. There is quite a smattering of GSkill Trident Z thrown in the list too, so that is why I bought some Gskill. Would have went with Kingston, but Microcenter only had 16GB kits in 2400Mhz, and Trident in 3200. While I won't see much real world difference between the two, it made me have the feels buying ram at almost a Ghz faster for the same price. Hopefully today I will get to tinker some and see what I can eek out of them. I am hoping I can go to 3400 without adjusting latency.


Didn't even know Micro Center carried GSkill memory. The one nearby where I shop certainly doesn't and is why my first DDR4 kit was Corsair back in 9/2015. Had no issues with it and ended up trying to help newbies in that Pro Gaming Corsair thread. That's how I realized that Asus' four layer boards had serious DDR4 compatibility issues. Been following that thread ever since to see if BIOS updates would help. Even some M8H (six layer) boards had issues with Corsair memory in that thread. Invariably, the solution was switching to GSkill memory.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> I think I have a bad chip, my i5-6600k needs fixed 1.4v @ 4.6GHz to be stable in every kind of test.
> 
> Maybe it's also my Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 that is not well suited fot overclocking (despite having 10 phase vrm). Cache is 3900 MHz and CPU is delidded.
> 
> Any advices?


Did you do the delid yourself? It could be that when it was delided someone cut to deep or cut off a transistor or two. I have seen many instances where a CPU was delided and would still work after having some transitors cut away, but would act weird, like taking more voltage to operate, unstable overclocks, etc. Otherwise, seems like you lost on the lottery. Do you know what it ran at prior to the delid? That would give you an idea.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Didn't even know Micro Center carried GSkill memory. The one nearby where I shop certainly doesn't and is why my first DDR4 kit was Corsair back in 9/2015. Had no issues with it and ended up trying to help newbies in that Pro Gaming Corsair thread. That's how I realized that Asus' four layer boards had serious DDR4 compatibility issues. Been following that thread ever since to see if BIOS updates would help. Even some M8H (six layer) boards had issues with Corsair memory in that thread. Invariably, the solution was switching to GSkill memory.


Yeah I was taken aback by it as well, as it wasn't listed on the website. I just happened to look up and it was glowing like the holy grail literally on the top shelf. I even went to the counter like a dweeb and asked if it was meant to on sale. The guy was like, ohh, you must not come into our store very often...







I looked at him and said no, it was on my bucket list to actually go into a Micro Center and spend money once in my life. I figured since the Navy paid for me to live 2 hours away from Baltimore and Rockville, it was destiny! BTW, in a few months I will be buying an Air 240 and a custom loop. I figure with me hitting 4.6Ghz with 1.328v on both core and cache with an H55, I ought to see what this baby can really do. I have a feeling that this chip is a clocker. I was able to go to 4.7 with 1.375, but the temps were a bit higher than I like at 81c running IBT extreme. I doubt I would break 70-75c gaming with it, but don't want to support a migration if I can help it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Few questions to refresh my memory and hope my understanding is correct...

Lower voltage almost always means lower power consumption correct?

So I've had some random freezing when tabbing out of World of Tanks. Can't figure out if its my GPU or CPU...something is causing my rig to be somewhat unstable and prime95, IBT, XTU, Realbench can't find any errors... So I upped my VCCIO and VCCSA voltages a tad... increased my DRAM voltage 0.005v and gave that a try. So basically if I increase VCCIO and VCCSA I'll see a significant increase in temps/power consumption? What about Dram voltage? Increased voltage = increased power consumption?

Been rocking 4.5GHz on my ITX rig with a 450w PSU, air cooled and a GTX970. I know I'd be able to drop a good 50+w if I upgrade to a 1060 but not there yet at this point...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Yeah I was taken aback by it as well, as it wasn't listed on the website. I just happened to look up and it was glowing like the holy grail literally on the top shelf. I even went to the counter like a dweeb and asked if it was meant to on sale. The guy was like, ohh, you must not come into our store very often...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at him and said no, it was on my bucket list to actually go into a Micro Center and spend money once in my life. I figured since the Navy paid for me to live 2 hours away from Baltimore and Rockville, it was destiny! BTW, in a few months I will be buying an Air 240 and a custom loop. I figure with me hitting 4.6Ghz with 1.328v on both core and cache with an H55, I ought to see what this baby can really do. I have a feeling that this chip is a clocker. I was able to go to 4.7 with 1.375, but the temps were a bit higher than I like at 81c running IBT extreme. I doubt I would break 70-75c gaming with it, but don't want to support a migration if I can help it.


Quote:


> I looked at him and said no, it was on my bucket list to actually go into a Micro Center and spend money once in my life.


Classic









Agreed, an H55 won't do that chip justice.


----------



## Mx518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> What kind of ram do you have and how much ram? Either way, I think you prob just lost the silicon lottery unfortunately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Did you do the delid yourself? It could be that when it was delided someone cut to deep or cut off a transistor or two. I have seen many instances where a CPU was delided and would still work after having some transitors cut away, but would act weird, like taking more voltage to operate, unstable overclocks, etc. Otherwise, seems like you lost on the lottery. Do you know what it ran at prior to the delid? That would give you an idea.


Before the delidding I couldn't almost get 4.5 GHz stable because at high voltage temperatures with prime95 small fft where so high (80°).
After the deligging temp dropped 10-12°C and now I can keep the voltage @ 1.4v to keep 4.5 GHz stable.
I did the delid myself, with a razor. I made a very very very small scratch on the pcb but I don't think is an issue.

Ram are G.Skill Ripjaws 2400 DDR4 C15 (they don't go further than 2666 MHz C15).

*Now I am testing 4.6GHz (3.9GHz cache) at 1.44V (1.456V under load)... it runs at 63°C Prime95 @448K FFT and 73°C 8K FFT (and it looks stable).
*
It looks like than delid gives you average 200 MHz gain at the same temperature... and in these days I've found that P95 448k FFT crashes earlier than 1344k.


----------



## Yomny

How exactly are some of you guys getting uncore speeds as high as core. I can't seem to pass anything or I should say better intel burn test with anything more than default 39 cache speed. What's wrong with me lol. CPU core is at 45. From what I've read the cache voltage is linked to core so I can't adjusted. Did I just get a sucky cache chip.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> How exactly are some of you guys getting uncore speeds as high as core. I can't seem to pass anything or I should say better intel burn test with anything more than default 39 cache speed. What's wrong with me lol. CPU core is at 45. From what I've read the cache voltage is linked to core so I can't adjusted. Did I just get a sucky cache chip.


In your Sig you have a 6800K cpu, which is Broadwell-E and that is completely different to Skylake.

From what I have seen, Broadwell-E cache maxes out at about 3.8-3.9ghz.

I have also read that on certain boards like the Gigabyte SOC Champion, which has a special cpu socket with extra pins IIRC, you can push the cache above 3.8-3.9ghz.

This is the Broadwell thread for your cpu :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> In your Sig you have a 6800K cpu, which is Broadwell-E and that is completely different to Skylake.
> 
> From what I have seen, Broadwell-E cache maxes out at about 3.8-3.9ghz.
> 
> I have also read that on certain boards like the Gigabyte SOC Champion, which has a special cpu socket with extra pins IIRC, you can push the cache above 3.8-3.9ghz.
> 
> This is the Broadwell thread for your cpu :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601679/broadwell-e-thread


Sorry for the mixup I'm working on my wife's pc which is a 6600k skylake.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Sorry for the mixup I'm working on my wife's pc which is a 6600k skylake.


Oh ok well increasing your cache on Skylake, is just a matter of setting the cache multiplier and then you will need to increase your Vcore voltage, as your cpu will require more voltage the more you increase the cache.

Also be sure to adjust your LLC Level as well.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Oh ok well increasing your cache on Skylake, is just a matter of setting the cache multiplier and then you will need to increase your Vcore voltage, as your cpu will require more voltage the more you increase the cache.
> 
> Also be sure to adjust your LLC Level as well.


I see, so vcore does need a little tweaking to get cache levels higher. Thanks!

Ps- I have LLC set to 1 which took me a bit to figure out on this board 1 is highest as opposed to the higher numbers on others being the highest calibration setting.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> I see, so vcore does need a little tweaking to get cache levels higher. Thanks!
> 
> Ps- I have LLC set to 1 which took me a bit to figure out on this board 1 is highest as opposed to the higher numbers on others being the highest calibration setting.


Yeah every brand of board does the LLC Levels a different way. What board do you have ?


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah every brand of board does the LLC Levels a different way. What board do you have ?


Asrock z170m extreme 4

Something strikes me odd, I get a lower cinebench score with higher cache speed and I've made sure to test this more than once is there really not much performance increase?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Asrock z170m extreme 4
> 
> Something strikes me odd, I get a lower cinebench score with higher cache speed and I've made sure to test this more than once is there really not much performance increase?


Some benchmarks benefit from a higher cache, such as XTU, Geekbench etc, while some dont. Im pretty sure Cinebench does as well, but its been a while since ive tried getting a high score, so ill test it out again with and without cache and let you know.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Asrock z170m extreme 4
> 
> Something strikes me odd, I get a lower cinebench score with higher cache speed and I've made sure to test this more than once is there really not much performance increase?


With 4.9 core and 4.1 cache I scored 1053. With 4.9 core and 4.7 cache I scored 1086. Any possibility that it's just still not stable? A slightly unstable clock could produce a score but lower than what a stable clock would. At least I found this to be true with GPU overclocking, no idea if that translates to this situation. Also, cache really doesn't make a ton of difference. I'm new to Skylake but with Haswell it was found that it took around 500-600 MHz cache overclock to equal 100 MHz core overclock.


----------



## GroinShooter

Hey guys, just passed 6 hours of OCCT L last night at approx 4.8GHz so decided to app here. Definitely going to try and push it even more later!

Username: GroinShooter
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 111.2
Core Multiplier: 43
Core Frequency: 4782
Cache Frequency: 4226
Vcore in UEFI: 1.435
Vcore: 1.454
FCLK: 1111
Cooling Solution: Custom loop with 360mm rad + delid using Coollaboratory Liquid Pro between IHS and DIE + MX4 between IHS and block.
Stability Test: OCCT L 8 threads 6 hours.

Batch Number: Malaysia L549B954
Ram Speed: 2816 15-15-15-34
Ram Voltage: RAM 1.2 VCCIO 1.2 System Agent 1.2
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
LLC Setting: LLC Mode 1


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> With 4.9 core and 4.1 cache I scored 1053. With 4.9 core and 4.7 cache I scored 1086. Any possibility that it's just still not stable? A slightly unstable clock could produce a score but lower than what a stable clock would. At least I found this to be true with GPU overclocking, no idea if that translates to this situation. Also, cache really doesn't make a ton of difference. I'm new to Skylake but with Haswell it was found that it took around 500-600 MHz cache overclock to equal 100 MHz core overclock.


No reason why I shouldn't testing. I'll give it some more testing and try. I'll check other benchmarks also to compare. Thanks!


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

Some people wanted to see my processor specs becuase they thought i would lie. My Youtube name is Zer0Gravity (They asked for my name)


----------



## Chaoszero55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Some people wanted to see my processor specs becuase they thought i would lie. My Youtube name is Zer0Gravity (They asked for my name)


Booting up and being stable are two completely different things. Is it p95/realbench stable? I can boot my 6700k to 5.0 at 1.39 vcore but it would crash immediately if I ran a stress test.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> Some people wanted to see my processor specs becuase they thought i would lie.


Hit that validate button, fill your name in the box and submit it, then post the cup-z link here. If it can manage that OK then run IBT at maximum for an hour and post a pic of the successful pass here.


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

http://valid.x86.fr/p1dntq

This?


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

"Because you're new here, your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience."

http://valid.x86.fr/yway4y

This?


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

http://valid.x86.fr/yway4y


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

http://valid.x86.fr/yway4y


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

i cant post the link here, after the loading screen this is written

"Because you're new here, your post is being held for moderation. Once approved by a moderator, it will be published on the site. Thanks for your patience."


----------



## nowcontrol

Just post the Letter/number code from the end of the link then. We will go to it from that.


----------



## Yomny

IBT For an hour huh at max lol. That'll take him a good year.

Run 30 runs at very high and call it a day unless you have your computer in 24/7 such a stress is not needed. It's been beaten to death the whole test 24hr vs test 1hr.

Plus there really isn't any need to prove anything lol if you're lying you're kidding yourself is not like you're getting paid for this.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Some people wanted to see my processor specs becuase they thought i would lie. My Youtube name is Zer0Gravity (They asked for my name)


Oh, welcome to the forum, btw. We hope you enjoy it, and find some great info here, and contribute as well









What motherboard do you have?

You can input your entire system specs and your overcocking guide if you wish.


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Oh, welcome to the forum, btw. We hope you enjoy it, and find some great info here, and contribute as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What motherboard do you have?
> 
> You can input your entire system specs and your overcocking guide if you wish.


Maximus Hero VIII


----------



## stephenn82

Dude, post all of your settings, or PM me. I would like to try my hand at trying your settings on my setup.

Did you use the CPU socket install tool? I wonder if it helps make better contact on pins...I didnt put it in, I may later on.


----------



## Chaoszero55

I have a feeling you'll prob be stable @ 4.8 around 1.32ish volts. That's how mine does and I'm using a Formula VIII


----------



## stephenn82

Nah, I set auto in BIOS to get it to boot 4.8 and run stability test...the temps were 80's to 90s and voltage was 1.42 and hit 1.5 a couple of times in HWMonitor. Not my cup of tea.

I manually tuned it to run at 1.36v, no boot. 1.38, no boot. 1.4, no boot. I just leveled off and am happy at 4.6ghz at 1.295. I dont know why my system seems like it hits the wall at 4.6ghz with reasonable voltage but wants to be a power hungry heat montster over 4.7ghz.


----------



## stephenn82

Hey,

The moderators are probabily sitting back on approving your post. If you can take some time, go introduce yourself here:

http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members


----------



## Chaoszero55

Yikes, I remember when I first got my 2600k and I was new to overclocking so I let the asus bios overclock for me and I'm sure it overvolting the hell out of that thing.

I hit a frequency wall at 5.0; cant get it stable even at 1.45 volts which is a jump from 1.392 needed for 4.9 cache and frequency so it happens.


----------



## stephenn82

Yeah, the Asus boards run very liberal (not to be confused with the political mindset) with their voltage and just run hot. I eventually will try again at 4.8ghz, but under an AIO or custom loop. I cant bring myself to spend 800 bucks on a total custom hard lined loop...but its the best.


----------



## Zer0Gravity1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> The moderators are probabily sitting back on approving your post. If you can take some time, go introduce yourself here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members


CPU:Intel Core i7 6700k
SSD:Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
OS:Windows 10
PSU:Be quiet! Straight Power 10 600w
Soundcard:Soundblaster Z
GPU:Asus Strix 1080
RAM:16Gb Hyper X Fury 2133mhz
HDD:1Tb Seagate 7200rpm
MB:Maximus Hero VIII
CPU Cooler:Alpenföhn Broken Eco with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut


----------



## BoredErica

Mother of god, it's time to comb through all of your posts and get charting.

LET'S MAKE THIS THREAD GR8 AGAIN


----------



## BoredErica

Is anyone gonna do Kaby Lake chart?




Sample Size141Items in red only include K skus. Average OC4.68Median OC4.70Average Vcore1.38Median Vcore1.38

If your submission isn't listed here then I missed you.



> Originally Posted by *acphydro*





> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*





> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*





> Originally Posted by *Bride*





> Originally Posted by *D13mass*





> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*





> Originally Posted by *Duality92*





> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*





> Originally Posted by *Excession*





> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*





> Originally Posted by *Gorhell*





> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*





> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*





> Originally Posted by *Ikera*





> Originally Posted by *JJBY*





> Originally Posted by *josephimports*





> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*





> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*





> Originally Posted by *markm75*





> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*





> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*





> Originally Posted by *rx7racer*





> Originally Posted by *v1ral*





> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> Hello Nick,
> The requirement for Realbench is 5 hours minimum. Unfortunately you only did 4 hours and the other claims weren't screenshotted properly. Rules are rules. I will chart you in the end of the chart though. Feel free to repost with 5hr on the clock and I will update you.





> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> When stability testing with RealBench the amount of ram selected should be the same as the installed amount. Choosing a lesser amount does make passing easier though if that is one's goal.


In the future I will be sure to double check submissions for that.



> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> The AIDA64 OSD is nice, but I prefer the Sensor Panel, it is much more customizable.


Wow, so many dials lol. Ehh, for me the pictures take up too much space.



> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*


Looks like a fun/tacky video so I'll give it a quote.



> Originally Posted by *KawasakiDragonn*


Sorry, I'm not charting a submission with no info on the stress test.



> Originally Posted by *dani1337*





> Originally Posted by *Imakuniaw*





> Originally Posted by *Mjolken*


Since there is no picture verification, you have been put into the secondary chart. If you want to change that, show picture evidence.



> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> Your submission says IBT but your picture says XBT. Either way, IBT 1 hr is still not enough to enter the main chart. Feel free to repost to remedy this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sub-Zero378*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, you have not met the requirements to be included in the main chart (HWinfo reading + 5hr Rrealbench). However, I will put you into the secondary chart. If you ever want to change that, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have been charted. Your submission says you've only allocated 4gb to the test. How much ram do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charted. Please note that the OP does talk about spread spectrum. The bit is located at the end of the overclocking spoiler.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> So finally a stable 5+ GHz it is!
> Same temperatures as before, yet another 200 MHz boost in the clocks with the help of a H115i this time. The more I get to exploit this backup cpu, the more disappointed I become in my 6700K. Seriously now its single core performance is even higher which means 2 of those chips can easily surpass a 4 core 6700K. That's somewhat ridiculous.
> 
> *Username:* audiotest
> *CPU Model:* G4400
> *Base Clock:* 152.5 MHz
> *Core Multiplier:* 33
> *Core Frequency:* 5032 MHz
> *Cache Frequency:* 5032 MHz
> *Vcore in UEFI:* 1.5 V
> *Vcore:* 1.520 V
> *FCLK:* 1525 MHz
> *Cooling Solution:* AIO Corsair H115i in push configuration + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (non-delid chip)
> *Stability Test:* Prime95 v28.7, small FFT 8k, 1 hour of testing
> *Batch Number:* Malay L525C594
> *Ram Speed:* 2236 MHz 15-17-17-39
> *Ram Voltage:* 1.34 V
> *Motherboard: *Asus Z170-Deluxe
> *LLC Setting:* Auto
> *Misc Comments:* An unstable 5.148 GHz validation just for fun: http://valid.x86.fr/b653db


Are you actually planning to run 1.52v full time?


----------



## Chaoszero55

Nice, good to see this getting updated. You should prob do the kaby lake charting too if you're up for it.


----------



## D13mass

Guys, I have a question regarding memory.

Memory Kingston HyperX FURY Black 32 GB Kit CL15 2400MHz (HX424C15FBK2/32)

When I bought memory out of the box I could run once with

*3000 MHz (17-17-17-35) 2T 1.2V*

All next attempts were crashed, I couldn`t pass any tests, I even couldn`t start Windows 10.

Ok, I changed to
*3100 MHz (17-17-17-36) 2T 1.35V* and it worked fine couple of days, all stability tests were passed.

But then a got error and I decided to downgrade to
*2933 MHz (16-16-17-37) 2T 1.35V* - all stability tests were passed.

And a few days ago I updated bios on my MB to fresh version and my memory stopped work with 2933 MHz, I spent half a day for try setup again my OC, I reset all settings to default, I tried run my memory even with stock 2400 MHz 15-15-15-35 timings but I got black screen during the stability test, so no any stability.

Ok, I found new "stability"
*2800 (16-16-16-36) 2T 1.35V*

First time in my life I see memory downgrade after some time. I don`t know what I have to do.

Is it problem in memory or memory controller in CPU? or what?


----------



## Chaoszero55

well you did update your bios and I'm sure that can impact stability. The first revision on my formula VIII made me have to overvolt much more on my 6700k than I do after a newer revision of the bios. That's all I can think that would cause what you're seeing.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Running the 8 hour test while I'm work, will repost my submission when I get home tonight


----------



## EfemaN

Folks, I've been failing to google the answer to this question. I have a 6700K on a Gigabyte Z170X-UD5, currently just on auto settings as I have been for the last however months. I'm looking at hwmonitor and the clocks on the cores only flip between 800 MHz and 4200 MHz, I'm not seeing any steps in between. Is this normal? My last CPU was the 920, and that had multiple steps, so I'm surprised to see this behavior.


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> Folks, I've been failing to google the answer to this question. I have a 6700K on a Gigabyte Z170X-UD5, currently just on auto settings as I have been for the last however months. I'm looking at hwmonitor and the clocks on the cores only flip between 800 MHz and 4200 MHz, I'm not seeing any steps in between. Is this normal? My last CPU was the 920, and that had multiple steps, so I'm surprised to see this behavior.


Do you have all-core turbo set in the BIOS? By default, the chip runs at 4.2 GHz under single-core loads and at the 4 GHz base clock under all-core loads. Most motherboards can be configured so that it'll run at the full turbo speed no matter how many cores are under load. If yours is set like that, it makes sense that you would only see 4.2 GHz (full turbo) and 800 MHz (idle/low power).


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mother of god, it's time to comb through all of your posts and get charting.
> 
> LET'S MAKE THIS THREAD GR8 AGAIN


*WELCOME BACK!* ...
+R for coming back to maintain your very well done Skylake Guide









I must be blind ... Couldn't find a reference to Spread Spectrum AND we even have the same board "Hero" so there are actually 2 settings for Spread Spectrum that can be disabled ... my post *HERE* in comments









NOTE: Use to have a noticeable effect for stability back in the day, BUT now it won't even stabilize my BLCK clock from jumping around, so I don't think it makes much difference with Skylake, just saying my 2 cents worth









Keep up the great work









EDIT: you may have motivated me to work on max clocks again







... So if I disable hyperthreading can I post as a 6600K? heehee ... I think you should require a CPU-Z shot for charting, just to keep 6700K'ers aware? Kinda silly but I've seen a few questions regarding that from the newer members


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Do you have all-core turbo set in the BIOS? By default, the chip runs at 4.2 GHz under single-core loads and at the 4 GHz base clock under all-core loads. Most motherboards can be configured so that it'll run at the full turbo speed no matter how many cores are under load. If yours is set like that, it makes sense that you would only see 4.2 GHz (full turbo) and 800 MHz (idle/low power).


I do see 4200 across multiple cores so that explanation seems right, but are the intermediate steps no longer a thing? As in, multiple frequencies between 800 and 4/4.2 GHz?

E: I didn't see a specific "all-core turbo", just settings to set the frequencies depending on the number of active cores. The strange thing there is that it's set to 42 multiplier for 1-core and 40 for 2-4 cores, yet I still see multiple cores go to 4200. I'm not particularly concerned about that, more just wondering about the lack of intermediate frequencies.

E2: Turns out it was just the software. Hwmonitor doesn't seem to pick up the intermediate multipliers.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0Gravity1337*
> 
> CPU:Intel Core i7 6700k
> SSD:Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
> OS:Windows 10
> PSU:Be quiet! Straight Power 10 600w
> Soundcard:Soundblaster Z
> GPU:Asus Strix 1080
> RAM:16Gb Hyper X Fury 2133mhz
> HDD:1Tb Seagate 7200rpm
> MB:Maximus Hero VIII
> CPU Cooler:Alpenföhn Broken Eco with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut


Under the new members section, you can find a guide to build your rig and attach that in your signature


----------



## MattBaneLM

this caught my eye while pokin round... looked a bit interesting.

is it in any way of use to us? we can already manage power limits etc but about the power clamping? dunno, just didn't wanna walk past it if it might be something..

https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-os-checkins/qqJDSmOXagE


----------



## Mx518

Did some further tests with my i5-6600k:
- 4.6ghz fully stable @ 1.45V
- 4.7ghz fully stable @ 1.49V

Is safe to keep it @ 1.5V? It's delidded so while gaming max temp is 63-65°C (but I could lower further increasing fan speed).

Some people say that current (amperage) doesn't damage or weaken the CPU if temperature is kept low. Are there any cases of Skylake damaged or broken by Voltage?


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> well you did update your bios and I'm sure that can impact stability. The first revision on my formula VIII made me have to overvolt much more on my 6700k than I do after a newer revision of the bios. That's all I can think that would cause what you're seeing.


THIS!

i hade the version 190x something, and i could not get 4.6Ghz at or below 1.35v no mather what i tried. So i went to cry in my bed.

So i flashed bios yesterday to 2202 and tried just for the sake of it, now i run 4.6Ghz with 1.310 set in bios with llc 6.
This gives me 1.326v idle and 1.344v when testing. AND, i could even turn vrm voltage profile to Asus optimized instead of extream with gives a fev degs lower.

So 58 C average after 15 min testing

Dont know what they did but im happy as an ice cream in the north pole


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> THIS!
> 
> i hade the version 190x something, and i could not get 4.6Ghz at or below 1.35v no mather what i tried. So i went to cry in my bed.
> 
> So i flashed bios yesterday to 2202 and tried just for the sake of it, now i run 4.6Ghz with 1.310 set in bios with llc 6.
> This gives me 1.326v idle and 1.344v when testing. AND, i could even turn vrm voltage profile to Asus optimized instead of extream with gives a fev degs lower.
> 
> So 58 C average after 15 min testing
> 
> Dont know what they did but im happy as an ice cream in the north pole


My exact same settings on a gene with 3007


----------



## mrgnex

I got my 6700k manually stable at 4.8 GHz with 1.435 V. After doing so I enabled all the power saving feautures including adaptive voltage. But I noticed looking at HWinfo that my max Vcore 1.472 V is and that is too much for my liking. What is going on?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> What is going on?


Dirty secret and the reason why I stay at manual voltage. Basically assume max adaptive voltage would be quite a bit higher, and overclock accordingly. 0.050V isn't that bad typically it was additional 0.100V, but either that was at 22 nm and Intel keeps it more tight, or because you are quite high already it doesn't want to add whole 0.100V.

I'd prefer CPUs without AVX2.0 to avoid these problems.

Or alternatively you simply set LLC too high and LLC is heavily overshoting target voltage. (Which is quite bad. Double check LLC.)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Dirty secret and the reason why I stay at manual voltage. Basically assume max adaptive voltage would be quite a bit higher, and overclock accordingly. 0.050V isn't that bad typically it was additional 0.100V, but either that was at 22 nm and Intel keeps it more tight, or because you are quite high already it doesn't want to add whole 0.100V.
> 
> I'd prefer CPUs without AVX2.0 to avoid these problems.
> 
> Or alternatively you simply set LLC too high and LLC is heavily overshoting target voltage. (Which is quite bad. Double check LLC.)


No, LLC is at Level 5.. I even tried lowering the voltage to combat it but that resulted in BSOD's..


----------



## misoonigiri

Adaptive offset voltage at auto or fixed?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Adaptive offset voltage at auto or fixed?


I tried auto first and then -0.001 (just 1 step lower than auto). Does lowering this value help?


----------



## misoonigiri

I know I need +0.020 for my 4725. Too low would freeze Realbench not immediately, but sometime after 1-2hrs during overnight run.
You can give this a try, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9240#post_25562784

But at 4800 & 1.4+ volts, I'm unsure if you may need an offset voltage greater than +0.020 or not


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I know I need +0.020 for my 4725. Too low would freeze Realbench not immediately, but sometime after 1-2hrs during overnight run.
> You can give this a try, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9240#post_25562784
> 
> But at 4800 & 1.4+ volts, I'm unsure if you may need an offset voltage greater than +0.020 or not


A positieve value? That seems weird.. I'll play with it some more. Otherwise it's back to manual.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I got my 6700k manually stable at 4.8 GHz with 1.435 V. After doing so I enabled all the power saving feautures including adaptive voltage. But I noticed looking at HWinfo that my max Vcore 1.472 V is and that is too much for my liking. What is going on?


Do a CMOS reset if all else fails. I've seen sanity issues when fiddling with Vcore modes and values. Also, BIOS 2202 is probably the most stable for your board at the moment IMO.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Looking Solid! I am puzzled by your HWInfo "CPU Package Power" readings (broken sensor?) should be well north of 140w under load in P95.
> ~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea I haven't a clue on the power usage. Maybe someone else has some info on this.


That happens when one uses manual Vcore mode with "CPU SVID Support" disabled. I haven't seen any advantages in changing that from the Auto default, only disadvantages if disabled - Offset and Adaptive modes rendered nonfunctional and incorrect CPU package power indicated in manual mode. The recommendation to disable when OCing is probably a copy and paste from the Haswell era.


----------



## dailo01

I'm currently running my delidded 6700k 4.7ghz at 1.34v and max temp is 68-69c. I can do 4.8ghz at 1.41v and max temp gets up to 73c. If you were me, would you run it at 1.34v or 1.41v?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yomny

Guys im thinking my cooler isn't working as well as it used to. I have installed on my 6600K a corsair H115i which uses a 280 rad. This setup used to cool my 6800k 140w cpu just fine, overclocked of course. The reason im thinking its not running so well is because my skylake at around 1.26V 45ghz is running at temps just over 70C which seem a bit high for that voltage. What temps do you guys see with these skylake cpu's similar cooling or even air for that matter.

I have tried, re-setting the TIM but that doesn't change anything.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Guys im thinking my cooler isn't working as well as it used to. I have installed on my 6600K a corsair H115i which uses a 280 rad. This setup used to cool my 6800k 140w cpu just fine, overclocked of course. The reason im thinking its not running so well is because my skylake at around 1.26V 45ghz is running at temps just over 70C which seem a bit high for that voltage. What temps do you guys see with these skylake cpu's similar cooling or even air for that matter.
> 
> I have tried, re-setting the TIM but that doesn't change anything.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


is the increase instantaneous, or does it climb over time? What thermal paste did you use (I'm not an expert, just curious)


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> is the increase instantaneous, or does it climb over time? What thermal paste did you use (I'm not an expert, just curious)


I've been using artic mx4 on all my builds. The increase seems to be an instantaneous jump from high 20's to 60s ? Today for example we're having nice cool weather but I still get a 30-40 jump in temps in minutes of testing with ITB.

Doesn't really go over 70s but still just wondering for this voltage seems a tad high. Doesn't make me feel like I could go over 1.3 volts.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dailo01*
> 
> I'm currently running my delidded 6700k 4.7ghz at 1.34v and max temp is 68-69c. I can do 4.8ghz at 1.41v and max temp gets up to 73c. If you were me, would you run it at 1.34v or 1.41v?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I know I'll upgrade before my chip runs out so I take the extra 0.1 GHz and bragging rights..


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I know I'll upgrade before my chip runs out so I take the extra 0.1 GHz and bragging rights..


I am with you in this thinking. I ran my AMD 8120 FX cpu at 4.6 ghz for years...and now it sits in our bedroom attached to our TV there.

My I5 6600k I run at 1.488 volts at 4.9 ghz 24/7 as it will be replaced long before it wears out.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dailo01*
> 
> I'm currently running my delidded 6700k 4.7ghz at 1.34v and max temp is 68-69c. I can do 4.8ghz at 1.41v and max temp gets up to 73c. If you were me, would you run it at 1.34v or 1.41v?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Max temp while doing what?


----------



## dailo01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dailo01*
> 
> I'm currently running my delidded 6700k 4.7ghz at 1.34v and max temp is 68-69c. I can do 4.8ghz at 1.41v and max temp gets up to 73c. If you were me, would you run it at 1.34v or 1.41v?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp while doing what?
Click to expand...

Max temp while stress testing with occt

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> I've been using artic mx4 on all my builds. The increase seems to be an instantaneous jump from high 20's to 60s ? Today for example we're having nice cool weather but I still get a 30-40 jump in temps in minutes of testing with ITB.
> 
> Doesn't really go over 70s but still just wondering for this voltage seems a tad high. Doesn't make me feel like I could go over 1.3 volts.


Do the temps plateau? or do they continue to climb over time?

If they spike up under load and stay flat then then that's not really out of the ordinary.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Do the temps plateau? or do they continue to climb over time?
> 
> If they spike up under load and stay flat then then that's not really out of the ordinary.


That's pretty much what they do, just should up and stay there. Guess its normal then. I'll try higher voltage and see how it reacts.


----------



## Omis

Hi all. I want to know why x264 randomly stops stress testing after maybe 20+ loops. It doesn't crash/freezes/BSOD, it just pauses on its own. I can even resume it manually by pressing enter. How can I make it run for long testing without it stopping/pausing?


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Hey guys, just passed 6 hours of OCCT L last night at approx 4.8GHz so decided to app here. Definitely going to try and push it even more later!
> 
> Username: GroinShooter
> CPU Model: 6700K
> Base Clock: 111.2
> Core Multiplier: 43
> Core Frequency: 4782
> Cache Frequency: 4226
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.435
> Vcore: 1.454
> FCLK: 1111
> Cooling Solution: Custom loop with 360mm rad + delid using Coollaboratory Liquid Pro between IHS and DIE + MX4 between IHS and block.
> Stability Test: OCCT L 8 threads 6 hours.
> 
> Batch Number: Malaysia L549B954
> Ram Speed: 2816 15-15-15-34
> Ram Voltage: RAM 1.2 VCCIO 1.2 System Agent 1.2
> Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M7
> LLC Setting: LLC Mode 1


To add to my previous post I've now tried to up my Base Clock to 111.75 which resulted in 4.805MHz on the cores but it just fails OCCT in 5 seconds and at this point I'm not that comfortable with raising any voltages higher for 24/7 use so I dialed it back to 111.2. Decided to just raise the cache overclock this time, achieved 4.554MHz on the cache. Gonna see if I can push the cache even more without upping the voltage.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Looking Solid! I am puzzled by your HWInfo "CPU Package Power" readings (broken sensor?) should be well north of 140w under load in P95.
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> Yea I haven't a clue on the power usage. Maybe someone else has some info on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That happens when one uses manual Vcore mode with "CPU SVID Support" disabled. I haven't seen any advantages in changing that from the Auto default, only disadvantages if disabled - Offset and Adaptive modes rendered nonfunctional and incorrect CPU package power indicated in manual mode. The recommendation to disable when OCing is probably a copy and paste from the Haswell era.
Click to expand...

NICE! Intelligent, concise answer ... +R









Asus needs to update their info on this, especially in their bios definitions/info


----------



## Asus11

overclocked my CPU to 5.0 now trying to keep up with the latest 7700k lets see if its stable









just put a dirty 1.45v on it

trying to convince myself I dont want the 7700k but I wouldnt mind buying one silicone lottery ticket to try my luck lol


----------



## Chaoszero55

Is that 1.45 prime95 stable? I couldnt get mine to not error even at 1.45 vcore 5.0 even though it boots fine at 1.39


----------



## Kinger111

Hello all,

Forum newbie here and somebody who is looking to overclock for the first time. Not looking for anything super crazy, but would like to get a nice stable 4.6 to 4.7 out of this 6700 chip and still have it ok to leave on 24/7. Did some playing around this weekend with basic multipliers and vcor settings and got to where the system was what appeared to be stable at 4.6 with a vcor of setting of 1.30 in the ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 BIOS. (This was with a max temp on any single core of 70c during AIDA64 which I'm assuming is ok?)

Couple of questions......

1.) As you can see by my screenshot below, even with the VCore at 1.30 in the BIOS I'm being show 1.296 in AIDA64. Why is that? No offset has been entered in BIOS.

2.) In the screenshot it is showing my Vcor to be 1.296 at all times. What I'd prefer is to have the volts lower when the CPU doesn't need them. Problem is, within the ASRock BIOS there doesn't appear to be what everyone refers to as the "adaptive" setting? Is there something else I should be doing to drop this voltage? I did read somewhere that Windows must be in a balanced power setting in order to have this occur which mine is.

3.) If I'm able to clock to 4.7 on 1.33 volts with a max core temp of 75 is that pushing the chip too hard for 24/7 use?

Thanks for any assistance you all could provide and looking forward to learning quite a bit more during my stay here.........


----------



## egerds

I'm looking to fold about 20 hours a week day and 16 on weekends and game the rest.
I'm aiming to run this set up for years to come.

I recently just upgraded my MSI gaming M5 from 1.A to 1.D bios.
I was able to drop vcore from 1.360 to 1.280.

I have to seem to run old GPU drivers to get MSI gaming X GTX 1080 8gb .
For gpu drivers 369.30 installed 2016-07-13 even though 376.33 are available as of 2016-12-13

I was running CPU core voltage of 1.325 but I just dropped it to 1.280 and ran three stability tests of x264 and one of handbrake before stating to fold for team 37726.

I can't seem to get two kits of 2 by 8gb g.skill 3600 to actually run 3600, the best I've been able to get so far has been 3200mhz when all four dimms are populated.

1) What should I am for in voltages to try to push for 4.7 ghz
2) What should I try to do to get 32gb running at rated timings of 3600.
3) What GPU drivers should I look for to allow overclocking? Vrel is my current Percap reason in GPU Z 1.160
4) This is my first ever water cooling, should I manually pick a pump volt to stabilize pump speed or configure something other than default H100v2 Smart fan?

My 6700k highest core is currently peaking at 58ºC
My GPU peak is 63ºC
HX850i is peaking at 312 watts in and 287 watts out


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinger111*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Forum newbie here and somebody who is looking to overclock for the first time. Not looking for anything super crazy, but would like to get a nice stable 4.6 to 4.7 out of this 6700 chip and still have it ok to leave on 24/7. Did some playing around this weekend with basic multipliers and vcor settings and got to where the system was what appeared to be stable at 4.6 with a vcor of setting of 1.30 in the ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 BIOS. (This was with a max temp on any single core of 70c during AIDA64 which I'm assuming is ok?)
> 
> Couple of questions......
> 
> 1.) As you can see by my screenshot below, even with the VCore at 1.30 in the BIOS I'm being show 1.296 in AIDA64. Why is that? No offset has been entered in BIOS.
> 
> 2.) In the screenshot it is showing my Vcor to be 1.296 at all times. What I'd prefer is to have the volts lower when the CPU doesn't need them. Problem is, within the ASRock BIOS there doesn't appear to be what everyone refers to as the "adaptive" setting? Is there something else I should be doing to drop this voltage? I did read somewhere that Windows must be in a balanced power setting in order to have this occur which mine is.
> 
> 3.) If I'm able to clock to 4.7 on 1.33 volts with a max core temp of 75 is that pushing the chip too hard for 24/7 use?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance you all could provide and looking forward to learning quite a bit more during my stay here.........


Welcome to the OCN forums









1. Have you set the LLC (load line calibration)?
2. Make sure EIST and C-States are enabled in the UEFI if you want Voltage and frequency to lower when not needed.
3. 1.33V with that temperature is fine for 24/7 use. AIDA 64 whilst being an awesome program is not really a great stability test use Asus Realbench as well and run that for an hour, maybe try a few others like OCCT, Intel burn test etc to be sure, you may need to tweak the voltage up a little.


----------



## Kinger111

Thanks scracy.

Yes, the load line calibration defaults to 1 on the ASRock board if memory serves. This is the most aggressive setting (reverse of other boards). After doing more reading, I'm wondering if having this aggressive of a setting is actually overvolting my system during stress tests and I have not paid any attention.

EIST and C-States are both enabled in the UEFI. That's kinda why I'm unsure why I'm not seeing a lower voltage being applied to the CPU when the machine is basically idling.

Thanks for the comments on AIDA64. I also stress tested with Realbench and it passed at 1.33 in the vcore at LLC1. I guess I just wasn't sure if leaving the chip getting 1.33 all the time (even at idle) was a good thing?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinger111*
> 
> Thanks scracy.
> 
> Yes, the load line calibration defaults to 1 on the ASRock board if memory serves. This is the most aggressive setting (reverse of other boards). After doing more reading, I'm wondering if having this aggressive of a setting is actually overvolting my system during stress tests and I have not paid any attention.
> 
> EIST and C-States are both enabled in the UEFI. That's kinda why I'm unsure why I'm not seeing a lower voltage being applied to the CPU when the machine is basically idling.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on AIDA64. I also stress tested with Realbench and it passed at 1.33 in the vcore at LLC1. I guess I just wasn't sure if leaving the chip getting 1.33 all the time (even at idle) was a good thing?


Maybe this might help http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index10.html
Leaving the chip at 1.33V is not going to hurt it, the max voltage for Skylake is 1.52V according to Intel's own documentation which is probably a conservative figure. However using adaptive voltage or whatever Asrock call it will prolong the life of your CPU and lower temps overall especially at idle. Looking at your HwMonitor it looks like both your voltage and frequency are dropping.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Guys im thinking my cooler isn't working as well as it used to. I have installed on my 6600K a corsair H115i which uses a 280 rad. This setup used to cool my 6800k 140w cpu just fine, overclocked of course. The reason im thinking its not running so well is because my skylake at around 1.26V 45ghz is running at temps just over 70C which seem a bit high for that voltage. What temps do you guys see with these skylake cpu's similar cooling or even air for that matter.
> 
> I have tried, re-setting the TIM but that doesn't change anything.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Hi, I got a 6700K @ 4.7 1.38v with a H110i v2 (basically equal to your H115i but made by CoolIT instead Asetek) and my temps spike above 80C when stress testing. When I first installed the Corsair AIO cooler I was really disappointed because temps were higher than what I saw in reviews. I reseated the cooler 3-4 times and even installed washers in the backplate behind the mobo (see post below) to see if I tighter fit made any difference, but actually temps were worse, lol

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=112940

Also changed the thermal paste to Gelid GC-Extreme (one of the best) but nothing changed much. The pre-applied thermal compound in those Corsair units is already very good, has been extensively proven:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=137657

So I guess it´s a problem with the CPU itself, that is pretty mediocre in my case. I was personally thinking in changing the cooler for a EK Predator 360, but all EK Predator AIOs have been suffering from defective leaking, lots of reports in the owners thread and apparently even after several revisions this is still not solved.

Just my 2 cents in case it helps. If you discover any magic trick please report back!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I've gone back to the drawing board with my CPU overclock. I originally thought I need 1.342v to be stable at 4.5Ghz... I also had my memory at 16-16-16-38 T2 1.36v @ 3200MHz. I've backed my memory down to 2600Mhz, 1.35v 15-15-15-37 and 4.5Ghz on the CPU. Appears to be stable @ 1.296v which is great! Heck of a difference! Went from 73C under load to 68C so that's nice! The VCCIO and VCCSA voltages were pretty darn high for 3200MHz so backing those down to really low levels for 2600MHz memory has definitely helped my temps I can say...

Maybe 4.6GHz in the near future....hmmm


----------



## g-lad21

Hey guys i need help, i have a 6700k and it seems my auto voltage on bios is way too high. i have a good H80i v2 Watercooling and after some time on stress tests the temps can get to 85C which is too high for only 4.5GHZ OC! The voltage on auto is above 1.4 on load.
if i set the voltage manually it wont drop below 1.0 on Idle, did anyone overcome this issue? so you can only modify the voltage on load?
secondly, what is the lowest stable voltage u guys had for 4.5Ghz? or even 4.6Ghz? Thanks!


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> Hey guys i need help, i have a 6700k and it seems my auto voltage on bios is way too high. i have a good H80i v2 Watercooling and after some time on stress tests the temps can get to 85C which is too high for only 4.5GHZ OC! The voltage on auto is above 1.4 on load.
> if i set the voltage manually it wont drop below 1.0 on Idle, did anyone overcome this issue? so you can only modify the voltage on load?
> secondly, what is the lowest stable voltage u guys had for 4.5Ghz? or even 4.6Ghz? Thanks!


Typical voltage for Skylake:



More details:

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Typical voltage for Skylake:
> 
> 
> 
> More details:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


Thank you!
What about idle voltage? do you have any answer for that? thanks


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> Thank you!
> What about idle voltage? do you have any answer for that? thanks


Nope sorry, I don't do off-set nor dynamic boost, I OC on fixed voltage


----------



## Arengeta

I'd like to apply with my i5 6400.

Username: Arengeta
CPU Model: Intel Core i5 6400
Base Clock: 160 Mhz
Core Multiplier: 27x
Core Frequency: 4320 Mhz
Cache Frequency: 4320 Mhz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.28
Vcore: 1.264
FCLK: 1280 Mhz
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D9L
Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 Blend 1hour

Batch Number: X646B260
Ram Speed: 2346Mhz 13-15-15-28-1T
Ram Voltage: 1.3V
Motherboard: AsRock Z170M Pro4s
LLC Setting: Level 1 (Highest)
Misc Comments: Would not be stable above 4.32 even after increasing voltage to 1.45.



//Update: I have been playing with my RAM settings a bit and I seem to have stabilised with it. Passed memtest with it one time.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKUGAN*
> 
> Typical voltage for Skylake:
> 
> 
> 
> More details:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html


Where did you find that chart?


----------



## Nick the Slick

@Darkwizzie Here's my re-submission (finally), 4.9 wasn't quite as stable as I thought I guess









Username: Nick the Slick
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 48x
Core Frequency: 4.8 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.8 GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.44
Vcore: 1.44
FCLK: 1000 MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded (CLU between die and IHS, GC Extreme between IHS and block) with Custom loop (1x 360mm radiator and 1x 240mm radiator)
Stability Test: 8 hour RealBench.

Batch Number: Vietnam. X645B547
Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-35 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.36 - HWInfo 1.35 - BIOS, VCCIO 1.256 - HWInfo 1.225 - BIOS, VCCSA 1.256 - HWInfo 1.225 - BIOS
Motherboard: ASUS Z170-PRO
LLC Setting: Level 6


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arctucas*
> 
> Where did you find that chart?


Watermark tells you all you need to know. Roman's (Der8auer) website called Overclocking.guide

http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Watermark tells you all you need to know. Roman's (Der8auer) website called Overclocking.guide
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/


Indeed, ty


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Question:

i7-6700k @ 4.5Ghz currently.

LLC5 on my Asus Pro Gaming Z170 board.

Vcore on moderate load seems to be around 1.296v which is great. Fire up prime and I hit 1.342Vcore. I have voltage set to offset mode with "Auto" additional Turbo voltage. I'm hoping I can reduce the difference in voltage needed on moderate to max load... any help? Change the LLC? Change the auto turbo voltage???


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Question:
> 
> i7-6700k @ 4.5Ghz currently.
> 
> LLC5 on my Asus Pro Gaming Z170 board.
> 
> Vcore on moderate load seems to be around 1.296v which is great. Fire up prime and I hit 1.342Vcore. I have voltage set to offset mode with "Auto" additional Turbo voltage. I'm hoping I can reduce the difference in voltage needed on moderate to max load... any help? Change the LLC? Change the auto turbo voltage???


Yes, auto turbo voltage should be set off. Basically you should not get more than 0.016V increase/decrease during normal/load


----------



## LinusBE

Hello,

I have just got a 6600K with an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and I am trying to overclock. I have a custom loop with a 240 + 280 rad. I have set the voltage to manual and I set it to 1.35 V, but in Windows I get 1.376 V and under load 1.408 V. LLC is set to level 6. Is there another setting I may have missed that increases vcore? Thanks!


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have just got a 6600K with an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and I am trying to overclock. I have a custom loop with a 240 + 280 rad. I have set the voltage to manual and I set it to 1.35 V, but in Windows I get 1.376 V and under load 1.408 V. LLC is set to level 6. Is there another setting I may have missed that increases vcore? Thanks!


Try LLC Level 5 and that will bring your voltages closer to what you have set in the bios and hopefully still be stable.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Try LLC Level 5 and that will bring your voltages closer to what you have set in the bios and hopefully still be stable.


I think he has 8 levels of LLC (8 being the highest).


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> I think he has 8 levels of LLC (8 being the highest).


Yes but if it's anything like my Z170-Pro 5 and 6 are the sweet spot. 7 and 8 overvolt a bit too much.


----------



## Yomny

Every mobo is different and like overclocking, figuring out what settings works best for you takes time. Not that this will help you but in my case i had to try each LLC setting one by one, luckily i only had 4, to see which one game be the steadiest voltage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think on the m8 hero llc 5 will keep the voltage closest to what is set in the bios.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Question:
> 
> i7-6700k @ 4.5Ghz currently.
> 
> LLC5 on my Asus Pro Gaming Z170 board.
> 
> Vcore on moderate load seems to be around 1.296v which is great. Fire up prime and I hit 1.342Vcore. I have voltage set to offset mode with "Auto" additional Turbo voltage. I'm hoping I can reduce the difference in voltage needed on moderate to max load... any help? Change the LLC? Change the auto turbo voltage???


I had the same question. To keep all the power savings working after overclocking enable all power savings and set the voltage to adaptive.
Then enter in Turbo Voltage the voltage you needed to get stable. Make sure the offset reads a minus and then keep raising the addtional voltage until you reach the desired max voltage (use HWinfo).

Skylake reads voltages in batches of 0.016V so it can fluctuate a bit.


----------



## Arctucas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Watermark tells you all you need to know. Roman's (Der8auer) website called Overclocking.guide
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/skylake-overclocking-power-consumption-and-voltage-scaling/


Thanks, missed that.

But, this is only one 6700K tested, back in August of 2015, correct?


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think on the m8 hero llc 5 will keep the voltage closest to what is set in the bios.


Yes indeed, level 5 keeps it at 1.36 V under load and idle







Thanks!


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tartmann*
> 
> I can get 4.8GHz on my I5 6600k with 1.430 voltage. I only have a CM 212 EVO so I only run 4.5 GHz at 1.375 voltage. I haven't fine tuned it yet though. now till I can get a btter cooler.


you should be able to get 4.6ghz with 1.36 or lower because thats what i have and i cant even achieve 4.8 with 1.5


----------



## tartmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> you should be able to get 4.6ghz with 1.36 or lower because thats what i have and i cant even achieve 4.8 with 1.5


I can get 4.6 at 1.38 volts. I haven't super tweaked the voltage yet. With my CM Evo 212 if i push 4.8 Ghz i hit the 80ish celsius. I'm not really super comfortable with that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I need 1.35-1.37v for 4.6. Seriously considering 6900k @ 4.4ghz ($560) / rampage X($560) or 7700k @ 5ghz($380) from silicon lottery / maximus IX hero($230).


----------



## madweazl

I just got my Skylake build up and running last weekend and spent a day overclocking before going out of town. It is currently being cooled by a 212+ while I wait for the rest of the items for the custom loop to arrive. This particular chip is pretty power hungry it seems; 4.5ghz is stable at 1.32 (BIOS) but to get 4.6 stable it takes 1.42v (much bigger jump than I had anticipated). I was able to get 4.8 at 1.48v but I wasnt able to get 4.9 (I pushed to 1.49v but didnt try anything higher). From 1.32v - 1.48v, max temps in Prime95 peak at 86°c which seemed kind of odd to me but this is the first Skylake I've clocked. All cores run within about 4° of one another so I dont have one that is drastically different from the others though one in particular gives rounding errors in Prime95 which lead to the large increase in voltage for "stability" at 4.6ghz. If the temps between cores were substantially different, it would seem like a no-brainer to delid but is there a way to identify a good candidate for delid when this isnt the case? The rest of the pieces for the custom loop should arrive about the time I get back home next week so it would be a convenient time to delid if I can expect an appreciable difference.


----------



## philipew

I get my 6600K at 4.6 GHz on VCore set manually at 1.355 V. It is OK at 1.35 V already, but absolutely stable on Prime95 over any time at 1.355 V. And this is an average performance chip (no silicon lottery here). It is also stable at 4.7 GHz at 1.41 V although that's too high for my budget single fan CPU cooler (gets too hot overtime).


----------



## mrgnex

Wow I bought a failed binned chip and it does 4.7 at 1.35 V.. Seems I got lucky..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Seems like sky lake at 14nm needs a decent amount of voltage to hold a decent overclock. I'm seeing Kaby lake has some pretty awesome numbers for voltage scaling compared to SL.

Last night did some additional tweaks. Got my vcore stable between 1.312v and 1.324v I believe...ran prime for 3 hours and called it a night. Additional power tweaks got my idle power draw down to 6.8w on the package power which I think is pretty good.

I may try to lower it a little more so it tops out at 1.312v but now I'm doubtful 1.296v which is the lower step will work...Maybe I'll find out soon. Lol.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philipew*
> 
> I get my 6600K at 4.6 GHz on VCore set manually at 1.355 V. It is OK at 1.35 V already, but absolutely stable on Prime95 over any time at 1.355 V. And this is an average performance chip (no silicon lottery here). It is also stable at 4.7 GHz at 1.41 V although that's too high for my budget single fan CPU cooler (gets too hot overtime).


What temps are you getting when stressing at 1.35v? Man i have mine with the H115i water cooler and anything over 1.3 gets to 80c while stress testing.


----------



## philipew

I get around 70 C package temp. (free app. CPUID-HWInfo) at 1.355 V under an ambient temp. of 23 C. There could be something not quite right with your rig somewhere (water cooling is supposed to be more effective than air). It's difficult to have a clear idea without seeing it of course. Are you sure your cooler works properly? What do you use for stress testing? Can you give more details of your rig (mobo, etc.)? Are you sure you read the temp. (CPU package temp.) correctly? You should ideally stay under 75 C although if you reach a max. of 80 C for a relatively short duration via "crazy" temp. stressing (like with Prime95 heat test for example) during say a 30 min. test, it's still OK.

Mind you, I can occasionally reach up to 78 C (25 C ambient) while playing Battlefield 4 of Assassin's Creed Unity for over two hours (somewhere within that period) on all Ultra and absolutely highest settings everywhere, with two MSI GTX 970 cards mounted in SLI mode (which is fairly taxing on the CPU too) giving me often over 120 fps. So maybe you are still OK if it's an absolute max and only for short periods while in "really crazy" stress testing. The mobo is likely to shut down the CPU when reaching over 85 C for a while in order to protect the CPU. I had this on 4.7 GHz at 1.41 V. Your "usual" game playing (not crazy) CPU stressing should keep you around 75 C. The CPU doesn't get hurt but it's annoying of course. That's why I stay on 4.6 GHz.

One thing you can do of course it to step down to 4.5 GHz around 1.30 V. The puny 100 MHz between 4.5 and 4.6 GHz are absolutely not perceptible (won't notice it at all). Especially with games where it's the graphics card (the GPU) that does all the heavy lifting. This might be a safe/convenient option, at least until you think of something. I wouldn't worry too much. Overclocking from 3.5 GHz to 4.5 GHz is over 28.5 % gain and still very good IMO ;-).


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philipew*
> 
> I get around 70 C package temp. (free app. CPUID-HWInfo) at 1.355 V under an ambient temp. of 23 C. There could be something not quite right with your rig somewhere (water cooling is supposed to be more effective than air). It's difficult to have a clear idea without seeing it of course. Are you sure your cooler works properly? What do you use for stress testing? Can you give more details of your rig (mobo, etc.)? Are you sure you read the temp. (CPU package temp.) correctly? You should ideally stay under 75 C although if you reach a max. of 80 C for a relatively short duration via "crazy" temp. stressing (like with Prime95 heat test for example) during say a 30 min. test, it's still OK.
> 
> Mind you, I can occasionally reach up to 78 C (25 C ambient) while playing Battlefield 4 of Assassin's Creed Unity for over two hours (somewhere within that period) on all Ultra and absolutely highest settings everywhere, with two MSI GTX 970 cards mounted in SLI mode (which is fairly taxing on the CPU too) giving me often over 120 fps. So maybe you are still OK if it's an absolute max and only for short periods while in "really crazy" stress testing. The mobo is likely to shut down the CPU when reaching over 85 C for a while in order to protect the CPU. I had this on 4.7 GHz at 1.41 V. Your "usual" game playing (not crazy) CPU stressing should keep you around 75 C. The CPU doesn't get hurt but it's annoying of course. That's why I stay on 4.6 GHz.
> 
> One thing you can do of course it to step down to 4.5 GHz around 1.30 V. The puny 100 MHz between 4.5 and 4.6 GHz are absolutely not perceptible (won't notice it at all). Especially with games where it's the graphics card (the GPU) that does all the heavy lifting. This might be a safe/convenient option, at least until you think of something. I wouldn't worry too much. Overclocking from 3.5 GHz to 4.5 GHz is over 28.5 % gain and still very good IMO ;-).


Hey there

The rig setup is listed in my sig, its the "Wife's" setup. I just finished installing a push/pull configuration running fans at a low 900rpms but this isn't anything new as I've never ran them higher than that's.

I don't know if the coolers the issue but it seems to be the problem. I can't really comprehend the h115 not cooling a 6600k at 1.3v. To be fair it is cooling but just not to me likes. I used to get better results with my much hotter 6800k which is a 140w CPU, overclocked as well. I'm not trying to compare apples to watermelons here so most of what I compare is similar voltages and relevant things like that.

I use prime, Realbench, IBT for testing, temps are mostly similar unless I do prime small which we all know loves to heat things up.

This was after running a few passes of IBT. Nothing crazy but just a bit warm for the cooler used and voltage given. What a bit surprising is that adding the push/pull config didn't seem to help much. Earlier when i was using this cooler on another build, the push/pull setup help noticeably.

Ambient temp should be around 23-24C.


----------



## Geosoul

Hello guys,

I have an i5 6600k and a Z170 pro gaming.
I'm trying to overclock my processor for the first time.
My first attempt was 4.7 Ghz and 1.35v. I used custom x264 v2.06 for 9 hours (during the night), but since then i got 2 "random" bsod(not while stress testing).The temperature before the 2nd bsod was 40c max.

Then i tried the prime95 v2810 and after ~2 mins one of the cores stopped.

I tried to put 1.355v and 1.36v same thing happened.
On the other hand i saw on cpu-z the vcore to jump at some points to 1.38 - 1.39(is that normal ?) if i remeber correctly and that was the reason i didn't apply 1.37 or more in the BIOS.

Also i tried to set the multiplier to 4.6 with 1.35v but with the same result. Also the temperature during the test was around 60-65 C.

what do you suggest ?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I need 1.35-1.37v for 4.6. Seriously considering 6900k @ 4.4ghz ($560) / rampage X($560) or 7700k @ 5ghz($380) from silicon lottery / maximus IX hero($230).


$380 for a binned 5GHz 7700K seems really reasonable to me! This question is also directed to Darkwizzie and anyone else that has done business with Silicon Lottery ... Do they provide information on a chips max temps when under load, like Realbench @1hr, their bin test? Do they go as far as providing a screen shot, ideally with HWiNFO?

As far as a platform choice upgrade/sidegrade?, I'm going to wait n see how Ryzen performs in the RealWorld, and where their pricing is at. I'm kinda excited to see where this goes as my last AMD chip was with the DFI 939/Opteron craz quite sometime ago, good times!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> $380 for a binned 5GHz 7700K seems really reasonable to me! This question is also directed to Darkwizzie and anyone else that has done business with Silicon Lottery ... Do they provide information on a chips max temps when under load, like Realbench @1hr, their bin test? Do they go as far as providing a screen shot, ideally with HWiNFO?


We don't record any temperature information or take any screenshots by default, though we do record before/after temperatures upon request for those sending in their own chips to be delidded.


----------



## bind777

I made it through the first 200 pages of this thread so far and I think I'm ready to start OCing. Coming from a 2500k with a basic 4.5 OC, I have a 6700k in a Hero VIII which seems to be the most common set up, running 16GB Corsair LPX 3200Mhz. I have a few questions before I start and wanted to see if any new information unfolded in the remaining 800 pages.

1. BIOS - I just flashed to the latest version 2202. I read up to where 1902 was just released so I was unsure if that proved to be a more stable BIOS. Should I stick with this or roll back to a previous version?

2. XMP - from what I gathered it is better to manually input your timings and voltages than to use XMP. I did that last night just for the sake of doing it and set to the factory specs as well as the IO and SA voltages to 1.1 each. Auto for IO and SA were at .9xx and figured it couldn't hurt. I ended up switching back to XMP because I got a bluescreen while playing Battlefield 1. It may have just been coincidence and I didn't test the RAM after I made the manual changes but I should probably wait until I OC the CPU if I need to switch from XMP. Should I still go with the manual settings or was XMP profiling fixed in a later BIOS version for when I OC?

3. CPU Voltages - was seeing mixed preferences on what mode to use. What is recommended? Manual, adaptive or offset? I had trouble getting used to offset mode on my 2500k so I will probably avoid that.

4. Stress test - Seems like P95 isn't suggested / a good real world test. Was just going to stick with the 16T x264 and Realbench. Is there any reason why I should reconsider prime?

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## g-lad21

guys i was stuck on @4.5 on my 6700k, but after enabling Relax-OC on my RAM settings i managed to get @4.7 stable but with mass decrease in RAM benchmarks on AIDA64 while CPU benchmarks improved.
can anyone give a simple answer?
200 more on the cpu speed and big latency to the ram?
or just stay 4.5 with the XMP latency? Ram speed is still @3000.

Thanks!


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bind777*
> 
> I made it through the first 200 pages of this thread so far and I think I'm ready to start OCing. Coming from a 2500k with a basic 4.5 OC, I have a 6700k in a Hero VIII which seems to be the most common set up, running 16GB Corsair LPX 3200Mhz. I have a few questions before I start and wanted to see if any new information unfolded in the remaining 800 pages.
> 
> 1. BIOS - I just flashed to the latest version 2202. I read up to where 1902 was just released so I was unsure if that proved to be a more stable BIOS. Should I stick with this or roll back to a previous version?
> 
> 2. XMP - from what I gathered it is better to manually input your timings and voltages than to use XMP. I did that last night just for the sake of doing it and set to the factory specs as well as the IO and SA voltages to 1.1 each. Auto for IO and SA were at .9xx and figured it couldn't hurt. I ended up switching back to XMP because I got a bluescreen while playing Battlefield 1. It may have just been coincidence and I didn't test the RAM after I made the manual changes but I should probably wait until I OC the CPU if I need to switch from XMP. Should I still go with the manual settings or was XMP profiling fixed in a later BIOS version for when I OC?
> 
> 3. CPU Voltages - was seeing mixed preferences on what mode to use. What is recommended? Manual, adaptive or offset? I had trouble getting used to offset mode on my 2500k so I will probably avoid that.
> 
> 4. Stress test - Seems like P95 isn't suggested / a good real world test. Was just going to stick with the 16T x264 and Realbench. Is there any reason why I should reconsider prime?
> 
> Thanks for all the information!


1. Newer version should be fine.
2. You shouldn't get a BSOD with stock CPU settings and manual settings on RAM. Might have been an issue with drivers?
3. My 2500k @ 4.5Ghz could never be stable with manual voltage, I have no idea why. I used offset voltage on it, while on my skylake I use manual voltage and it works just fine. I suggest manual voltage, easier to configure.
4. P95 is good for testing purposes, but if you're pushing your voltage and have a regular cooling config it might skyrocket your temps. However I have had issues with P95 running stable while x264 test would BSOD on 3rd loop for me. I'd say 1 hour of P95 for beginning should be enough, but verify it with an overnight run on x264.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> guys i was stuck on @4.5 on my 6700k, but after enabling Relax-OC on my RAM settings i managed to get @4.7 stable but with mass decrease in RAM benchmarks on AIDA64 while CPU benchmarks improved.
> can anyone give a simple answer?
> 200 more on the cpu speed and big latency to the ram?
> or just stay 4.5 with the XMP latency? Ram speed is still @3000.
> 
> Thanks!


How far has your latency moved? Have you tried increasing voltage on your RAM? Are you using manual mode settings for RAM or XMP profile?


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> How far has your latency moved? Have you tried increasing voltage on your RAM? Are you using manual mode settings for RAM or XMP profile?


XMP was on, i disabled it and put the setting on Normal and Voltage on Auto instead of Relax OC. still at @3000, benchmarks are way better now, only a bit slower.
Timings right now 21-22-22-50, do you maybe a better but stable suggestion? using Corsair ram.

Corsair XMP timings - 15-17-17-35

Thanks!


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> XMP was on, i disabled it and put the setting on Normal and Voltage on Auto instead of Relax OC. still at @3000, benchmarks are way better now, only a bit slower.
> Timings right now 21-22-22-50, do you maybe a better but stable suggestion? using Corsair ram.
> 
> Corsair XMP timings - 15-17-17-35
> 
> Thanks!


Set the voltage to 1.35V in your bios, also adjust the timings manually accordingly to your RAM timings, do not use auto mode.


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Set the voltage to 1.35V in your bios, also adjust the timings manually accordingly to your RAM timings, do not use auto mode.


my system crash if i set the voltage to the xmp timings, i need to up the timings a bit or increase voltage? really could use someone with [email protected] to share his timings!


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> my system crash if i set the voltage to the xmp timings, i need to up the timings a bit or increase voltage? really could use someone with [email protected] to share his timings!


There is a chart in the first post with overclocking statistics.
Everyone is running their ram at 1.35V (are you sure you set it to 1.35V?) and they're using 15-15-15-35 timings for their 3000MHZ ram. For 3200 they're using 16-18-18-36 or 16-16-16-36.


----------



## bind777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> 2. You shouldn't get a BSOD with stock CPU settings and manual settings on RAM. Might have been an issue with drivers?


That's what I was thinking as well. I just updated to Nvidia's 376.60 hotfix the earlier that night so it might have been from that. BF1 has some ridiculous crashing issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> 4. P95 is good for testing purposes, but if you're pushing your voltage and have a regular cooling config it might skyrocket your temps. However I have had issues with P95 running stable while x264 test would BSOD on 3rd loop for me. I'd say 1 hour of P95 for beginning should be enough, but verify it with an overnight run on x264.


Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> There is a chart in the first post with overclocking statistics.
> Everyone is running their ram at 1.35V (are you sure you set it to 1.35V?) and they're using 15-15-15-35 timings for their 3000MHZ ram. For 3200 they're using 16-18-18-36 or 16-16-16-36.


we gucci boys, yes it was set the whole time to 1.35V, but the magic change was giving a little more juice to VCCIO and VCCSA, about 0.1V each.
as i heard they are directly linked to the RAM, so far stable at XMP timings and 4.7ghz!


----------



## BoredErica

Little update on the state of the thread:

First, thank you to everyone that has contributed to this thread.







Due to the editing restrictions I haven't been able to modify my own thread, but I am working to get that fixed. Kaby Lake is out, and nobody is doing the charting so I guess I'll do the chart. Right now I'm not sure if I will try to make a nice overclocking guide yet or if it'll mostly be copy-paste. These days I don't really have the patience to go through post by post and respond to everybody. I don't really think I have the expertise to respond to everybody's unique needs.

As for charting in the Kaby Lake thread, officially I will stop charting at the end of this month. Unofficially I'll do whatever I want.







I wonder if there's a more efficient process to getting the stuff charted, because last time I was sitting here for hours and hours trying to chart everybody. I let it go too long in between charting and I hope I won't let that happen again for the Kaby Lake chart.


----------



## bind777

Ok so I ran memtest for the hell of it with the manual settings I inputted for my ram and I got 146 errors on the first pass. Didn't see which tests it failed but I came back to it on test 7 with the errors. I switched back to factory defaults and XMP and no errors on the first pass. I know this doesn't mean that it's 100% stable by any means but clearly I used a setting that it didn't like.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Hi, guys. I need a piece of advice on weird behavior of my system.

I've delided 6700k and applied Noctua NT-H1 compound in both above and underneath IHS. A cooling system i'm suing is Noctua NH-D15. The CPU is clocked to 4.7 with 1.392 Vcore in the system. Tested with IBT set to 4096MB and 10 iterations.


Spoiler: Results before delid









Spoiler: After delid







So out of this we can see a 10-degree improvement which is nice. I'm happy as hell and all that stuff.
Next day I wanted to try to squeeze some more out of my system and started with a few stress tests to make sure yesterday results were real and I can proceed. And, unfortunately, they were not the same. Temperature on the Core 0 got as high as 92 degrees at peak.

Ok then. I thought that maybe I screwed thermal compound placement. I did repaste and got pretty much the same good results as I had. Now I tested with Lynx 0.7.0 with 3068Mb.


Spoiler: After repaste







On another day i tried to run the same test and here is what I got:


Spoiler: Next day after repaste







Guys, can anyone tell me what did I screw up?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedlesOne*
> 
> Hi, guys. I need a piece of advice on weird behavior of my system.
> 
> I've delided 6700k and applied Noctua NT-H1 compound in both above and underneath IHS. A cooling system i'm suing is Noctua NH-D15. The CPU is clocked to 4.7 with 1.392 Vcore in the system. Tested with IBT set to 4096MB and 10 iterations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results before delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So out of this we can see a 10-degree improvement which is nice. I'm happy as hell and all that stuff.
> Next day I wanted to try to squeeze some more out of my system and started with a few stress tests to make sure yesterday results were real and I can proceed. And, unfortunately, they were not the same. Temperature on the Core 0 got as high as 92 degrees at peak.
> 
> Ok then. I thought that maybe I screwed thermal compound placement. I did repaste and got pretty much the same good results as I had. Now I tested with Lynx 0.7.0 with 3068Mb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After repaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another day i tried to run the same test and here is what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next day after repaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me what did I screw up?


Numerous people have commented here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide that you cannot use a normal thermal paste between the IHS and die. You need a liquid metal TIM to reduce your temps. Normal paste will pump out and will leave more of a weak gap underneith the IHS. You will need to replace the TIM with either CLU, CLP or phyobia LM, or Thermal Grizzly....something... yea


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Numerous people have commented here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide that you cannot use a normal thermal paste between the IHS and die. You need a liquid metal TIM to reduce your temps. Normal paste will pump out and will leave more of a weak gap underneith the IHS. You will need to replace the TIM with either CLU, CLP or phyobia LM, or Thermal Grizzly....something... yea


Just trying to learn but why wouldn't normal TIM work? I mean Intel uses a paste and that works fine. The heat transfer of any liquid metal is way higher than the best thermal paste so that's why it's used for delidding. But I don't think using a paste will cause the weird behaviour he is having..


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Just trying to learn but why wouldn't normal TIM work? I mean Intel uses a paste and that works fine. The heat transfer of any liquid metal is way higher than the best thermal paste so that's why it's used for delidding. But I don't think using a paste will cause the weird behaviour he is having..


Because when you delid you do not put the glue back on which is used so that the TIM used under IHS does not spread anymore or unevenly.


----------



## NeedlesOne

@ *Arengeta*, *Cakewalk_S*

Thanks, guys. Gonna buy one of those and try.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Numerous people have commented here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide that you cannot use a normal thermal paste between the IHS and die. You need a liquid metal TIM to reduce your temps. Normal paste will pump out and will leave more of a weak gap underneith the IHS. You will need to replace the TIM with either CLU, CLP or phyobia LM, or Thermal Grizzly....something... yea
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to learn but why wouldn't normal TIM work? I mean Intel uses a paste and that works fine. The heat transfer of any liquid metal is way higher than the best thermal paste so that's why it's used for delidding. But I don't think using a paste will cause the weird behaviour he is having..
Click to expand...

The IHS is thick enough to cause the pressure points to be on the substrate near the edges of the cpu rather than actual pressure on the die. This allows the Tim to pump out and a lack of pressure causes an air barrier. Liquid metal Tim doesn't pump out at all. Intel uses a thick paste that eventually dries in place. This prevents the pump out action due to heat.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Gelid and Grizzly between DIE and HIS is okay? I don't want to use liqiud letal as that is conductive, and Gelid Extreme and Grizzly is not.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Because when you delid you do not put the glue back on which is used so that the TIM used under IHS does not spread anymore or unevenly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> The IHS is thick enough to cause the pressure points to be on the substrate near the edges of the cpu rather than actual pressure on the die. This allows the Tim to pump out and a lack of pressure causes an air barrier. Liquid metal Tim doesn't pump out at all. Intel uses a thick paste that eventually dries in place. This prevents the pump out action due to heat.


Thanks! Learning every day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Gelid and Grizzly between DIE and HIS is okay? I don't want to use liqiud letal as that is conductive, and Gelid Extreme and Grizzly is not.


Just use a liquid metal. If you put it only on the die you'll be fine. Watching rockitcool's relid video to see how.


----------



## Johnrednex

I read the full Skylake Overclocking Guide.

I have a quick question guys : *How do I run x264 16T stress test ?*



I tried to click on the .exe files, but nothing happened.


----------



## marmalada180

I posted this in a separate thread but perhaps I'll get a faster response here. I've been stress testing my i56600K on an asus maximus viii hero using intel burn test on xtreme to avail. Ive been trying a modest overclock between 4.2-4.4 on manual voltages between 1.230 to 1.312 without success. LLC is 5, middle of the road in this board. Ive tried default and xmp for ram on all my runs. Thing is that i can pass all the ibt tests until i go to maximum stress + xtreme mode. In that case the screen will turn black and recover at the end of the run or not turn back on.

I have a quality 850w psu, gpu works fine in synthetic graphics benchmarks, ram checked out in memtest, temperatures never go beyond 69Celsius since I'm using the corsair a50 air cooler.
Could anyone give me some advice for my situation?


----------



## marmalada180

Is the black screen a byproduct of insufficient voltage or something else entirely? There are no bad drivers since I did a fresh install of Windows before doing these tests.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marmalada180*
> 
> I posted this in a separate thread but perhaps I'll get a faster response here. I've been stress testing my i56600K on an asus maximus viii hero using intel burn test on xtreme to avail. Ive been trying a modest overclock between 4.2-4.4 on manual voltages between 1.230 to 1.312 without success. LLC is 5, middle of the road in this board. Ive tried default and xmp for ram on all my runs. Thing is that i can pass all the ibt tests until i go to maximum stress + xtreme mode. In that case the screen will turn black and recover at the end of the run or not turn back on.
> 
> I have a quality 850w psu, gpu works fine in synthetic graphics benchmarks, ram checked out in memtest, temperatures never go beyond 69Celsius since I'm using the corsair a50 air cooler.
> Could anyone give me some advice for my situation?


Sounds like memory... turn your memory back to stock auto and try again... Rule that out first. But extreme is a little stupid IMHO so honestly I don't even bother with it... If I pass on high, its good...

Had a random reboot with my 6700k @ 4.5Ghz at 1.312v during IBT. Had to bump it back upto 1.323v. That seems to be the stable voltage. 30 loops of IBT on high seems to confirm that as well. Temps are decent. 68C in IBT and 71C in prime95 when the house is 75F because of this stupid warm front... Might go for 4.6


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnrednex*
> 
> I read the full Skylake Overclocking Guide.
> 
> I have a quick question guys : *How do I run x264 16T stress test ?*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to click on the .exe files, but nothing happened.


You have to run the x264 Stability Test .bat file not the .exe.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeedlesOne*
> 
> Hi, guys. I need a piece of advice on weird behavior of my system.
> 
> I've delided 6700k and applied Noctua NT-H1 compound in both above and underneath IHS. A cooling system i'm suing is Noctua NH-D15. The CPU is clocked to 4.7 with 1.392 Vcore in the system. Tested with IBT set to 4096MB and 10 iterations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results before delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So out of this we can see a 10-degree improvement which is nice. I'm happy as hell and all that stuff.
> Next day I wanted to try to squeeze some more out of my system and started with a few stress tests to make sure yesterday results were real and I can proceed. And, unfortunately, they were not the same. Temperature on the Core 0 got as high as 92 degrees at peak.
> 
> Ok then. I thought that maybe I screwed thermal compound placement. I did repaste and got pretty much the same good results as I had. Now I tested with Lynx 0.7.0 with 3068Mb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After repaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another day i tried to run the same test and here is what I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Next day after repaste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell me what did I screw up?
> 
> 
> 
> Numerous people have commented here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide that you cannot use a normal thermal paste between the IHS and die. You need a liquid metal TIM to reduce your temps. Normal paste will pump out and will leave more of a weak gap underneith the IHS. You will need to replace the TIM with either CLU, CLP or phyobia LM, or Thermal Grizzly....something... yea
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NeedlesOne*
> 
> @ *Arengeta*, *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Thanks, guys. Gonna buy one of those and try.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

+R for critically correct info!









EDIT: @NeedlesOne ... something I noticed in your IBT screenshots is you GFlop totals looked low ... 129.xxxx so I ran some quick tests with your settings my 4.7= 139.xxxx even 4.5=134.xxxx ... maybe also check for thermal throttling?

4.7GHz


4.5GHz


----------



## NeedlesOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> EDIT: @NeedlesOne ... something I noticed in your IBT screenshots is you GFlop totals looked low ... 129.xxxx so I ran some quick tests with your settings my 4.7= 139.xxxx even 4.5=134.xxxx ... maybe also check for thermal throttling?


Thanks for pointing this out. I'll have a look once I change the TIM.


----------



## ratchet4234

Are there any settings for an overclock that should be disabled on an i7 6700k that could be limiting the max overclock?
I have an Asrock Extreme 4 Z170


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratchet4234*
> 
> Are there any settings for an overclock that should be disabled on an i7 6700k that could be limiting the max overclock?
> I have an Asrock Extreme 4 Z170


The real limiting factor is your chip itself and temperatures.


----------



## Quadrider10

U guys think upgrading to the 7700k from 6600k is worth it on z170 platform? Or just going to 6700k? From reading online, seems like the 7700k is having major heat issues. Stock chips hitting 80-85c on custom loops.


----------



## hks1990

I able to hit 4.6ghz with 1.264v adaptive mode, 1.248v maybe was vdroop i think , i set llc to 5 and xmp profile , but my problem is when stress test with IBT , temperature rise to 80c maximum, im with custom water cooling with 2x360 radiator


----------



## Timx2

In the troubleshooting part of this guide there is a reference to the power settings of the motherboard if the cpu is downclocking under stress. To what power settings exactly do they refer? And what settings are recommendend for the MSI Z270i pro Carbon MB? I am curious cause my 7700k is dowclocking in certain stress tests (prime95/ibt), but not in RealBench for example.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Guys, thank you so much for pointing out on my issue.
I've just installed a Coolaboratory liquid pro on the die and Arctic cooling MX-2 on the IHS (by a mistake, was about to use Noctua NT-H1 as before but didn't pay attention to the tube when picked one from a drawer, lol) aaand... my eyes can't believe this.


Spoiler: What am I talking about. Just take a look by yourself!







Don't pay attention to low numbers at the end - I noticed that Windows decided to install new updates at the time, lol.
20 degrees from stock and 10 degrees lower than previous solutions with Noctua NT-H1 on the die! I still can't believe this. What I still don't believe as well is that tomorrow, when I woke up, numbers will be the same. I pray them to be the same because otherwise, I won't get through this one more time









UPD:
And here are first results of such a substantial lowering of the temperature - got stable 4.8 with 1.42 voltage in the system while maintaining temperatures under 70. Hooray!


----------



## g4747

Hello to the community.
Total noob here and to the forum so be kind. I'm trying to make sense through videos and guides but my knowledge is limited. I'm trying to get a nice overclock to use daily. Nothing extreme, don't want to push that much.

Some data first:
CPU: i7 6700K
Cooler:Noctua nh d15 Dual fans
Ram: 2X8gB corsair vengeance 3000 MHz
Mobo: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger

I did a lot of research before overclocking my 6700k but I mostly followed this guide:




I have xmp enabled.
I managed to get it stable at 4.6 GHz @ 1.30v (all readings are VCore ones, not VID). I'm getting some spikes from HWinfo, with the voltage reaching 1.328v. Stress test gave me average temps of 52 and a max of 67.

Then I tried to get it to 4.7 GHz. My pc was stable with a voltage of 1.360v quite a big step from 1.30v but it's fine. My average temp while stress testing was 53.9 C and my max was 70 C.
I'm using adaptive mode at 1.360v with a negative offset of 0.01. Now this is hard for me to understand. I've read almost everything and I couldn't understand what applies to my case so I don't know if that's a good setting.
Also HWinfo for the 4.7GHz setting gives me spikes of maximum 1.408v (rarely) and mostly spikes are of 1.392v. Why is that? Can I get it to be more stable? Can I fiddle with any settings to make it not go above 1.40v?
I also selected CPU Load-line Calibration at level 5 out of 7 on my motherboard.
Any suggestions about these voltage spikes (if they can be avoided), any ideas about making my settings better or even reassurances that I made everything perfect are welcome. (kidding)









These are some screenshots from a stress test. I've done longer ones of course, with the same settings so I can guarantee this is stable.








I will be happy to provide any other screenshot that might be needed.


----------



## NeedlesOne

Hey *g4747*.

Looks like your LLC level is not firm enough. You need to find out the one which will not either push your Vcore too high nor decrease it but 5 seems to be not the one you want - that's to address issues with Vcore spiking.


----------



## g4747

If I understand correctly you are talking about going lower?
Generally, are my results ok?


----------



## NeedlesOne

You asked:
Quote:


> Also HWinfo for the 4.7GHz setting gives me spikes of maximum 1.408v (rarely) and mostly spikes are of 1.392v. Why is that? Can I get it to be more stable? Can I fiddle with any settings to make it not go above 1.40v?


and above is my answer.

Regarding your results - as long as you are stable they are ok. Getting higher than 1.4v is not recommended. Temperatures up to 80C considered to be acceptable (in short time frames such as stress testing). The only thing I would suggest is to stress test using other utility such as - Linx, IBT, RealBench or even Prime with an appropriate setup. AIDA64 stress test isn't considered stressful enough.


----------



## g4747

Exactly, I would like to avoid being close to 1.4v.
I will stress test with intel burn test but firstly I would like to solve all problems and most importantly the spikes to 1.408v.
If I mess with LLC, I will have to go to a lower setting than the one I have now, is that right? To my knowledge, higher number means higher percentage of voltage added to my baseline.
But will that stop the spikes or move them to a safer zone? I would like to make the LLC level firm as you said.
Also, what about adaptive mode, once I find a stable setting? As I already said, I don't know if my current setting is correct.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> Exactly, I would like to avoid being close to 1.4v.
> I will stress test with intel burn test but firstly I would like to solve all problems and most importantly the spikes to 1.408v.
> If I mess with LLC, I will have to go to a lower setting than the one I have now, is that right? To my knowledge, higher number means higher percentage of voltage added to my baseline.
> But will that stop the spikes or move them to a safer zone? I would like to make the LLC level firm as you said.
> Also, what about adaptive mode, once I find a stable setting? As I already said, I don't know if my current setting is correct.


Adaptive mode is ok, but manual is usually better.
Inceasing LLC will result in lower Vcore spikes.


----------



## g4747

Thanks Arengeta.
I would like for voltage to drop, that's why I use adaptive instead of manual. I use manual only when stress testing, verify that it's stable and then turn it to adaptive for every day use.
I will also increase LLC and come back with results. But won;t that add extra voltage across the board?
Is my overclock generally ok?


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> Thanks Arengeta.
> I would like for voltage to drop, that's why I use adaptive instead of manual. I use manual only when stress testing, verify that it's stable and then turn it to adaptive for every day use.
> I will also increase LLC and come back with results. But won;t that add extra voltage across the board?
> Is my overclock generally ok?


Adaptive usually only increases the voltage








Leave the intel speedstep technology enabled and you at idle your CPU Vcore will drop to idle mode, while for performance it will run at maximum necessary voltage you set manually.
You have perfectly fine temperatures and voltage, but I would avoid such high increases/decreases in voltage (within 0.016 is fine, higher might cause instability issues).


----------



## g4747

I'll give a try to manual then.
When increasing llc, should I also lower the voltage a bit?


----------



## Yomny

When increase LLC your given vcore should be more stable when under load, less vdroop but it shouldn't increase it so no need to lower it. Just increase it step by step and monitor. Some have report LLC levels high would cause vcore to jump a bit before stabilizing, i haven't witnessed that.


----------



## g4747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> When increase LLC your given vcore should be more stable when under load, less vdroop but it shouldn't increase it so no need to lower it. Just increase it step by step and monitor. Some have report LLC levels high would cause vcore to jump a bit before stabilizing, i haven't witnessed that.


I was just trying.
My total llc levels are 7 and I had it on 5.
On 6, the spikes went up to 1.428 from 1.408 of level 5.
Just to check, I tried level 2 and my spikes are limited to 1.376v.
I can't explain this based on what you are saying.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I was just trying.
> My total llc levels are 7 and I had it on 5.
> On 6, the spikes went up to 1.428 from 1.408 of level 5.
> Just to check, I tried level 2 and my spikes are limited to 1.376v.
> I can't explain this based on what you are saying.


That's bad though, first, what's your vcore set to. There are some small variations from what you set in bios to what's displayed on windows but normally not more than 10mv or so. I have 1.43 bios and get 1.429 under load. Doesn't drop and has never gone over that under no conditions.

When do you see your spikes? You'll have to give a scenario like when you're idle, begin stress test and monitor voltages.

Can you fill out your system specs so we dont have to keep going back to your initial post when we need to see your hardware.

So you're overclocking your core speeds, haven't done anything to uncore/cache?

I would try also testing with IBT, Realbench and or LinX, those usually bring out instabilities pretty quickly for me. Also you were right about the adaptive voltage, dont use manual as that will give you a fixed voltage ALL the time and we don't need that.

Maybe some shots of your bios will help, im a bit familiar with ASrock bios and gigabyte which is the two i use.


----------



## g4747

I get these spikes right after boot and randomly when idle, browsing etc.
The 1.408 spikes are rare and I mostly get 1.392 spikes.
These are my settings:






Any ideas?
I/m seriously thinking about going down to 4.6GHz but it's a shame.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I get these spikes right after boot and randomly when idle, browsing etc.
> The 1.408 spikes are rare and I mostly get 1.392 spikes.
> These are my settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> I/m seriously thinking about going down to 4.6GHz but it's a shame.


Don't have much experience with Asus boards but this shouldn't be happening, something's not right. Play with the LLC settings and see which one works better but I know that the voltage shouldn't jump at all much past what you've set it to specially not while not doing much like idle or booting. I think LLC is just when the system is under heavy loads which is not the case when booting or any other besides stress testing.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I get these spikes right after boot and randomly when idle, browsing etc.
> The 1.408 spikes are rare and I mostly get 1.392 spikes.
> These are my settings:
> I/m seriously thinking about going down to 4.6GHz but it's a shame.


Set Power Phase and Power Duty to extreme.
CPU core/cache set manual to 1.37.
LLC on Asus boards works in increasing mode (7 being highest), while on ASRock it's the other way round (1 being highest).


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I get these spikes right after boot and randomly when idle, browsing etc.
> The 1.408 spikes are rare and I mostly get 1.392 spikes.
> These are my settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> I/m seriously thinking about going down to 4.6GHz but it's a shame.


When uaing adaptive set the core voltage to whatever is desired and the offset to minus (as you did). Then play with the offset, bump it up in increments until your voltage falls within one bin (0.016 V) of your desired voltage.

By the way. I think anything under 1.45 V is more than fine. Especially with all power savings enabled.


----------



## g4747

I started from scratch just to be sure.
I put llc level 6/7, vccio voltage and cpu system agent voltage at auto. Is that ok?
I managed a stable overclock 4.7GHz @ 1.340v.
I've set the ofset at -0.032v and I still get spikes of 1.376v maximum. That's 0.020v more than the one you suggested I should see.
Should I just set an even lower offset? I think it's too low, isn't it?


----------



## g4747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arengeta*
> 
> Set Power Phase and Power Duty to extreme.
> CPU core/cache set manual to 1.37.
> LLC on Asus boards works in increasing mode (7 being highest), while on ASRock it's the other way round (1 being highest).


Unfortunately I still get spikes of 1.392v.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> Unfortunately I still get spikes of 1.392v.


What is your idle Vcore when booting into windows?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I started from scratch just to be sure.
> I put llc level 6/7, vccio voltage and cpu system agent voltage at auto. Is that ok?
> I managed a stable overclock 4.7GHz @ 1.340v.
> I've set the ofset at -0.032v and I still get spikes of 1.376v maximum. That's 0.020v more than the one you suggested I should see.
> Should I just set an even lower offset? I think it's too low, isn't it?


Set LLC to Lvl 5. Anything higher will overvolt. And yes, just keep increasing the offset. I think I landed at -0.03.

No need to put anything on extreme I am rocking auto or optimized and it's fine.


----------



## g4747

I did put the offset to -0.048 and got a bsod.
The same at -0.040.
At -0.036 I got spikes.
I put core voltage at 1.350 from 1.340 and put an offset of -0.010 just to try something else. I still get spikes of 1.392v.
Btw at stock settings my pcu reaches high into 1.45+v at times.
It's really disappointing.
How is it possible to get voltage spikes when putting negative offset?
I got two options if nothing works. Buying an Intel replacement plan at 30 usd and forget about it or dropping it down to 3.6GHz. I still get spikes but they are into a safer zone.


----------



## Arengeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I did put the offset to -0.048 and got a bsod.
> The same at -0.040.
> At -0.036 I got spikes.
> I put core voltage at 1.350 from 1.340 and put an offset of -0.010 just to try something else. I still get spikes of 1.392v.
> Btw at stock settings my pcu reaches high into 1.45+v at times.
> It's really disappointing.
> How is it possible to get voltage spikes when putting negative offset?
> I got two options if nothing works. Buying an Intel replacement plan at 30 usd and forget about it or dropping it down to 3.6GHz. I still get spikes but they are into a safer zone.


Have you tried updating bios? Getting to 1.45V at stock is awfully high.


----------



## g4747

Yes, I already have the latest one.


----------



## g4747

This is the state I'm in.
I'm repeating myself but because I'm already trying this for three days now and I got tired, I'm going to abandon trying to fix the spikes.
The question is does this look ok to you, or should I downclock to 4.6 GHz?





If that makes any difference, when stress testing with adaptive voltage, I get constantly 1.376 - 1.392v. Looks like something is keeping the voltage under stress that high but I can't find what is it.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> I did put the offset to -0.048 and got a bsod.
> The same at -0.040.
> At -0.036 I got spikes.
> I put core voltage at 1.350 from 1.340 and put an offset of -0.010 just to try something else. I still get spikes of 1.392v.
> Btw at stock settings my pcu reaches high into 1.45+v at times.
> It's really disappointing.
> How is it possible to get voltage spikes when putting negative offset?
> I got two options if nothing works. Buying an Intel replacement plan at 30 usd and forget about it or dropping it down to 3.6GHz. I still get spikes but they are into a safer zone.


Hi, I suggest u familiarise yourself using fixed manual voltage first - to see how vcore in windows during idle & stress load behaves with different LLC levels 4,5,6


----------



## g4747

I did that.
Voltages are within range at manual voltage.
The problem appears only in adaptive mode.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g4747*
> 
> Looks like something is keeping the voltage under stress that high but I can't find what is it.


Do u use drive encryption by any chance?


----------



## misoonigiri

Is your target vcore during windows stress load 1.360?

Can you first start with 1.340 +0.020 at LLC5 in UEFI
Then in windows, see what is vcore during stress (it will be higher than 1.360)
Go back to UEFI & lower additional turbo voltage accordingly to get closer to 1.360 target during stress load

See if you can obtain 1.360-1.376
But personally I think 1.376-1.392 is OK too

mrgnex prefers negative offset, which you can try too


----------



## g4747

I don't use encryption.
I was stable during stress testing at 4.7GHz with a voltage of 1.340.
Should I put a voltage of 1.320 and a positive offset of 0.020?
I already have llc 5. I tried all options but higher llc lever gave me higher spikes.
I'm not worried that much about the voltage value of the spikes but the fact that these spikes should be much smaller than they are.
If I find a way to control them, I'l adjust voltage accordingly but everything I tried failed.

Also, I'm now stress testing 4.6GHz and I'm stable @ 1.280v with very low temps.
My voltage is constantly at 1.328. This is still a big difference from the set voltage.


----------



## misoonigiri

Yes try offset +0.020 first, and adjust additional turbo down accordingly to see if you can get 1.344-1.360
As in 1.344 during stress, 1.360 during light load/no load


----------



## LinusBE

I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and when I use adaptive mode, I have to put the additional turbo voltage 0.04 lower than what I used in manual mode to get the same voltage. For example I am stable at 1.36 V, so i set 1.32 V in adaptive mode to get 1.36 V under load. This is both with llc 5 and offset on auto, since putting in a positive or negative value doesn't do anything.


----------



## g4747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and when I use adaptive mode, I have to put the additional turbo voltage 0.04 lower than what I used in manual mode to get the same voltage. For example I am stable at 1.36 V, so i set 1.32 V in adaptive mode to get 1.36 V under load. This is both with llc 5 and offset on auto, since putting in a positive or negative value doesn't do anything.


I'm stable at 1.340 and tried 1.300 and offset at auto (positive). That got me a bsod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Yes try offset +0.020 first, and adjust additional turbo down accordingly to see if you can get 1.344-1.360
> As in 1.344 during stress, 1.360 during light load/no load


Ok, so my settings are:

Multiplier 47
llc at 5
vccio and system agent voltage at auto
vrm spread spectrum disabled
power duty control - t.probe
power phase control auto
speedstep enabled
voltage @ 1.320 and positive offset of +0.020.

at idle I get a voltage of 0.752 (min) to 1.392.



at stress testing the voltage goes to 1.392 also.


----------



## misoonigiri

Reduce addn turbo voltage in uefi to get closer to your target in windows


----------



## g4747

Won't that be the suggestion of LinusBE that I tried already? Or I didn't understand correctly?


----------



## misoonigiri

You mentioned auto offset previously, how abt now with +0.020?


----------



## g4747

edit:
1.300v and positive offset of 0.020.
1.290 + 0.020v positive offset
1.280 +0.020v positive offset

All unstable during stress testing.
I'm stable at 1.340 total voltage but I get spike at 1.408 or 1.396.

Any ideas?
Or just go to 1.46 GHz and call it a day?


----------



## misoonigiri

At 1.300 +0.020 in UEFI, what was vcore in windows under stress load?
And what stress program are you using to test, Realbench?

Edit, can you re-confirm when you first used fixed manual voltage - what was your vcore in windows under stress load where you were stable?


----------



## g4747

At 1.300 + 0.20 I got idle voltages with minimum at 0.752 and spikes at 1.376.
Stress testing gives me max voltage of 1.360-1.376.
It stayed at 1.360 and spikes rarely to 1.376.
I'm using Aida64 extreme.

edit:
Take a look at this post for xtra info
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10570#post_25781947

With fixed manual voltage I was stable at 1.360v.
When in manual the readings are fine, no spikes.


----------



## misoonigiri

I see, and this is not stable? Maybe you can inch upwards 1.302 +0.020, 1.304 +0.020 etc to see how it goes


----------



## misoonigiri

It looks like your target vcore should be 1.360-1.376 under stress


----------



## g4747

Unfortunately not, I get a bluescreen.

Thanks, I think I will continue testing.
But that doesn't really control the spikes, I'm just trying to be in a comfortable scale.
This shouldn't happen in the first place I think.
I don't have much experience from skylake though so I might be wrong.

Right now I'm testing 4.6GHz.
I'm stable at 1.265v. While stress testing my vcore is staying at 1.312v. Still weird.


----------



## g4747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> It looks like your target vcore should be 1.360-1.376 under stress


That would be an easy scenario for me to work with. But now that I'm having spikes, It's impossible for me to get it right and safe.
Maybe try 1.340+ 0.20 offset?
And that doesn't work, step bac to 4.6GHz?

Any setting I could check to minimize spikes?


----------



## misoonigiri

It is simpler to find your max OC (or lower) & test stability with fixed voltage - then you'll know for sure what is the vcore required for stability in windows
Then decide if you want to switch to adaptive voltage mode - which involves more stability testing, after knowing the above

Good luck!


----------



## g4747

Thanks for your help.
I ended up in two settings.
One at 4.7GHz @ 1.360v +adaptive positive offset of 0.010.
LLC at 2 (around 25%).
That gives me max voltage during stress test of 1.376. The same with the spikes.
Max temps 71C.

The second at 4.6GHz @ 1.265v -0.001 negative offset.
LLC at 5.
That gives me max voltage during stress test of 1.312. The same with the spikes.
Max temps 65C.

Is that ok?


----------



## misoonigiri

I suggest testing with ASUS Realbench at least 5hrs or overnight
Because while I was testing stability for Adaptive mode, when offset was too low it would seem OK at first 1-2 hrs but sometime overnight it restarted PC

http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## Yomny

Realbench's pretty good as it tests your graphics card as well. It brought up instabilities at times that other tools couldn't. Just be sure to select enough ram and not more or it'll freeze or crash.


----------



## Krgwow

guys, has been a while since i overclock my 6700K, it`s on 4.8 @ 1.448v, it is stable for like... 6 months? maybe more
i realize today on CPU ID that the voltage aswell the core frequency are 24/7 on max frequency and max voltage, even at idle
is that ok for long term use? i`m using a Noctua NHD14 and Liquid Pro ULTRA thermal paste, even on summer temps never go high

cant set the voltage to auto otherwise it will crash 100%
mobo is a Z170A Krait Gaming MSI


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> guys, has been a while since i overclock my 6700K, it`s on 4.8 @ 1.448v, it is stable for like... 6 months? maybe more
> i realize today on CPU ID that the voltage aswell the core frequency are 24/7 on max frequency and max voltage, even at idle
> is that ok for long term use? i`m using a Noctua NHD14 and Liquid Pro ULTRA thermal paste, even on summer temps never go high
> 
> cant set the voltage to auto otherwise it will crash 100%
> mobo is a Z170A Krait Gaming MSI


Can you set the voltage to adaptive, so it drops when cpu isn't being used much. It wont break your pc but it'll reduce its lifespan at max voltage and frequency 24/7.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> guys, has been a while since i overclock my 6700K, it`s on 4.8 @ 1.448v, it is stable for like... 6 months? maybe more
> i realize today on CPU ID that the voltage aswell the core frequency are 24/7 on max frequency and max voltage, even at idle
> is that ok for long term use? i`m using a Noctua NHD14 and Liquid Pro ULTRA thermal paste, even on summer temps never go high
> 
> cant set the voltage to auto otherwise it will crash 100%
> mobo is a Z170A Krait Gaming MSI


Enable the C-States in your motherboard and get HWiNFO64 to monitor your overclocked system, if not 24/7 then at least regularly.


----------



## Krgwow

even then, on Adaptative and Offset mode the CPU remains at full speed, voltage already set to Offset mode, gonna test stability soon
just want to figure out why my cpu speed doesnt go lower at idle/desktop

all cstates activated, c1E
and LLC Mode 1

edit: and you guys think that i could have degraded my CPU on those months by any way?








edi2: speedstep turn grey on bios when set my frequency to automatic fixed/dynamic


----------



## Yomny

Don't think you did anything hurtful, these "highend" equipment are supposed to run like this. Of course we're not talking about Xeon or server processors but still. The way I see it in my head if a CPU would last you 5 years by pushing it, safely and by safely I mean not over volting or over heating, the CPU may last those same 5 years minus three weeks lol.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Don't think you did anything hurtful, these "highend" equipment are supposed to run like this. Of course we're not talking about Xeon or server processors but still. The way I see it in my head if a CPU would last you 5 years by pushing it, safely and by safely I mean not over volting or over heating, the CPU may last those same 5 years minus three weeks lol.


thanks for the fast response
always try to overclock max that i can

always monitored my temps while playing on Hwinfo + Msi after
temps never go above 75ºC even when my CPU was another one very small + summer

now with bigger case plus noctua fans my temp while playing heavy games was arround 50/55ºC on core 1 and the others 40/30ºC

regarding the frequency speed, running out of options here, EIST activated with Dynamic ratio, all C Steps, C1E and still, even on IDLE doesn`t go under 4800 Mhz


----------



## Krgwow

ok nvm, balanced energy options on Windows 10 solved the case
gonna test stability now, since with adaptative and offset mode i can see my voltage fluctuating much more, even on LLC Mode


----------



## Duality92

I've been running my 6600K at 1.488v for quite a bit (a year++) and I've folded on it and it's still as rock solid as day 1.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> ok nvm, balanced energy options on Windows 10 solved the case
> gonna test stability now, since with adaptative and offset mode i can see my voltage fluctuating much more, even on LLC Mode


So I take it you had a performance mode where min cpu speed was 100% lol. Glad you're able to work that out though


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> So I take it you had a performance mode where min cpu speed was 100% lol. Glad you're able to work that out though


yea, at least for now i was using performance mode
installed a Kraken G10 on the 980 Ti and formated the PC, blindly selected performance mode so i don`t have my HDD/Monitor turning OFF when i was afk

don`t remember what i was using before though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I've been running my 6600K at 1.488v for quite a bit (a year++) and I've folded on it and it's still as rock solid as day 1.


good to know








back in the days on my 3570k i remember that i used something like 1.38/42 voltage at 4.6/4.7 ghz and was solid for years until i sell it...


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Can you set the voltage to adaptive, so it drops when cpu isn't being used much.


Adaptive voltage is usually not needed. As LostParticle pointed out, enabling energy saving settings in the BIOS like C-States and disabling high-performance energy profile in Windows will cause the CPU voltage to drop when being idle, even when fixed voltage is used.


----------



## Yomny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Adaptive voltage is usually not needed. As LostParticle pointed out, enabling energy saving settings in the BIOS like C-States and disabling high-performance energy profile in Windows will cause the CPU voltage to drop when being idle, even when fixed voltage is used.


That's true as It should be, the thing is that x99 broadwell doesn't work like that I got confused.


----------



## madweazl

Preliminary run on the custom loop; so far so good.
CPU-Z Validation
https://flic.kr/p/R8yg27


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Adaptive voltage is usually not needed. As LostParticle pointed out, enabling energy saving settings in the BIOS like C-States and disabling high-performance energy profile in Windows will cause the CPU voltage to drop when being idle, even when fixed voltage is used.


Hmmm gotta try that. Is there frequency scaling or just min freq and max frequency?


----------



## TheMack

Good day to you all.
I just bought myself a new rig cuz my old one is, well, old.
6700k, Asus z170 pro gaming/aura, H115i, will buy some Trident Z around 3000-3200mhz, using a single 8g 2133 value kingston atm. Also have a 780 ready to go and a 1000W quality PSU.

I did a few tests to see how that cpu would do since i could return it as i bought it local. Preliminary tests(an hour or so of basic stuff) showed i could set default bios, not touching the voltage and using intel XTU, clock it with turbo multis to 4.7, and would crash within a minute at 4.8 . All that on a win10pro64, booted on an SSD, using integrated graphics. Temps never got close to 70's. So i beleive i have a decent clocker.

I'm looking for some guidance to achieve a good overclock to accomodate these needs:
-Highest possible clocks for 1-3 threads running. (i'd like to go at 5ghz if possible for single thread apps.)
-Medium overclock for 8 threads running. (i dont mind hovering around 4.5-4.6)
-Lowest heat and noise possible when browsing/watching movies.

As i have not tinkered with intel much since 2011, i could use some help to accomodate my needs and avoid wasting too much time.

I know a lot about overclocking already, i'm just new to skylake completely. So i do feel confortable going for a serious overclock and pushing my hardware a bit. I've been overclocking for over 10 years now.

So i would be looking for someone that knows his hardware well. In all respect, dont tell me to just put 1.42V and up my locked cores turbos until i hit the wall... i can do that alone. I'm looking for a nice tweak, someone who knows about vccio, SA, Fclk, LLC, C-states and all the other goodies.

If you read the few posts i made so far, you'll notice this is the first time i actually ask for help instead of giving it. If someone with the kind of knowledge i'm looking for, feels like he could help me, plz contact me by PM

I'm looking forward to help more users once i'm done with my new setup.

Long live OCN!


----------



## Yomny

Honestly i think with the guide on the first page you should be good to go. Nothing to it, i don't really understand the 1-2-3 threads highest clock. I think you could choose turbo multiplier for cores but no by threads. Example, have two of your clocks multi at 47 and the rest at a lower frequency, max. There's a guide around, search for asus thermal tool overclock, it may not be related to your particular case but it mentions about per core clocking. Just my 2 cents, hope others could chime in. Skylake's much less of a pain in the rear to overclock than my broadwell-e with the lazy uncore and ring voltage and what not. You only worry about vcore if im not mistaken. Best of luck


----------



## TheMack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Honestly i think with the guide on the first page you should be good to go. Nothing to it, i don't really understand the 1-2-3 threads highest clock. I think you could choose turbo multiplier for cores but no by threads. Example, have two of your clocks multi at 47 and the rest at a lower frequency, max. There's a guide around, search for asus thermal tool overclock, it may not be related to your particular case but it mentions about per core clocking. Just my 2 cents, hope others could chime in. Skylake's much less of a pain in the rear to overclock than my broadwell-e with the lazy uncore and ring voltage and what not. You only worry about vcore if im not mistaken. Best of luck


If per-core clocking can help me achieve my 3 mentioned goals, then yeah, i want it. When i said 1-2-3 threads, i do mean threads, not cores. If i run a couple single threaded apps, i want my clocks as high as possible, but i dont need 5ghz when running 8 threads. I might edit my post to be more clear and avoid confusion if needed. I will take a look at Asus thermal tool as you suggested.

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## faultfix

Hello @Darkwizzie,
Is it possible to make this version of x264 stress test code available?
The reason for this request is that I'm working on a project to analyze faults on overclocked chips. Most of tests stop after find the first failure.
I need something that is 1. portable to try different OS 2. opensource so I can change it to continue to operate after a non-crash fault.
We want to overclock the chips beyond the safety limits while combining with modern high performance computing techniques such as approximate computing.








Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## BoredErica

> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*


You have been updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> *WELCOME BACK!* ...
> +R for coming back to maintain your very well done Skylake Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be blind ... Couldn't find a reference to Spread Spectrum AND we even have the same board "Hero" so there are actually 2 settings for Spread Spectrum that can be disabled ... my post *HERE* in comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Use to have a noticeable effect for stability back in the day, BUT now it won't even stabilize my BLCK clock from jumping around, so I don't think it makes much difference with Skylake, just saying my 2 cents worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: you may have motivated me to work on max clocks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... So if I disable hyperthreading can I post as a 6600K? heehee ... I think you should require a CPU-Z shot for charting, just to keep 6700K'ers aware? Kinda silly but I've seen a few questions regarding that from the newer members


Thank you!

I have included a detailed description of spread spectrum in the Kaby Lake thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faultfix*
> 
> Hello @Darkwizzie,
> Is it possible to make this version of x264 stress test code available?
> The reason for this request is that I'm working on a project to analyze faults on overclocked chips. Most of tests stop after find the first failure.
> I need something that is 1. portable to try different OS 2. opensource so I can change it to continue to operate after a non-crash fault.
> We want to overclock the chips beyond the safety limits while combining with modern high performance computing techniques such as approximate computing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


Answered in PM.


----------



## ratchet4234

Hey guys ive managed to get my I7 to 4.6ghz @1.456v in offset under load and for that voltage you would think you could hit higher than 4.6ghz and i was wondering what could i be doing wrong to not achieve a higher frequency as i have a Asrock Extreme 4 a Z170 chipset motherboard.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Some chips are just more power-hungry than others. If I even try 4.7+ voltage starts getting out of control. I can go up to 4.6 @ 1.37v or 4.5 @ 1.296v.


----------



## jbmayes2000

What makes an official successful stress test with x264? I've ran it 50 times (about 7-8 hours) @ 4.7 on 1.35v and my temps never got about 68c. Is that succesful? Because if i try IBT on Max I get an error immediately and Prime95 worker 2 always has some rounding issue. I only really game and such so how stable is that?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> What makes an official successful stress test with x264? I've ran it 50 times (about 7-8 hours) @ 4.7 on 1.35v and my temps never got about 68c. Is that succesful? Because if i try IBT on Max I get an error immediately and Prime95 worker 2 always has some rounding issue. I only really game and such so how stable is that?


In Prime95, I can run 4.5 @1.35v without issue but to get past the rounding errors on one of the cores at 4.6, it took 1.42v. I was surprised it required that much voltage for a 100mhz increase but it's something you can investigate.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> What makes an official successful stress test with x264? I've ran it 50 times (about 7-8 hours) @ 4.7 on 1.35v and my temps never got about 68c. Is that succesful? Because if i try IBT on Max I get an error immediately and Prime95 worker 2 always has some rounding issue. I only really game and such so how stable is that?


Well I think it's stable enough. The point is the run a less stressful test for longer instead of a very stressful program for a short period of time.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well I think it's stable enough. The point is the run a less stressful test for longer instead of a very stressful program for a short period of time.


Thanks! I'm going to continue to keep on pushing then!


----------



## konspiracy

Does anybody have linpack results for 6600k? Overclocked or not I would just like to compare.


----------



## konspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well I think it's stable enough. The point is the run a less stressful test for longer instead of a very stressful program for a short period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm going to continue to keep on pushing then!
Click to expand...

If prime is throwing a rounding error immediately I would not call that stable at all. You could risk data corruption and if it gets bad enough you would have to reinstall Windows. Running a high overclock that is semi stable is more for e-peen and benching.


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> If prime is throwing a rounding error immediately I would not call that stable at all. You could risk data corruption and if it gets bad enough you would have to reinstall Windows. Running a high overclock that is semi stable is more for e-peen and benching.


Prime throws an immediate error on my machine but x264 will run for days without failing. My PC has never crashed unexpectedly. This is stable to me...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> What makes an official successful stress test with x264? I've ran it 50 times (about 7-8 hours) @ 4.7 on 1.35v and my temps never got about 68c. Is that succesful? Because if i try IBT on Max I get an error immediately and Prime95 worker 2 always has some rounding issue. I only really game and such so how stable is that?


Darkwizzie, OP few of the Intel CPU threads, has chosen this test for accepting results into his statistics. It is relatively complex compared to Prime or Linpack and also doesn't burn your CPU so much that it actually throttles.
He could update the test package soon as I have made an updated version a while ago that also has ffmpeg HEVC and handbrake HEVC as an option, those are harder to pass IMHO than the x264 AVC. You can always find the latest update in my signature which now should lead to a dropbox with all the files for easier download, dropbox has the latest version, OCN locks posts after a while and I cannot update them anymore it's a bit of hassle anyway to do compared to just dropping an updated file to dropbox.

Second just because you fail any test at clock X using volts Y.Z and pass it at X with Y.Z+0.01V doesn't mean it's stable, far from it. You always need to add some headroom either raise volts or drop by 1 multiplier. Sadly some do not have a common sense and run these borderline stable/unstable OCs because all they do is play some easy game and web browse, but the moment they would run something harder the whole thing usually crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Prime throws an immediate error on my machine but x264 will run for days without failing. My PC has never crashed unexpectedly. This is stable to me...


Not getting a crash doesn't mean you are not getting corruption or other issues.









Try HEVC. Prime95 at decent sizes doesn't run hot and should pass fine. Even a few linpack loops though many systems should throttle because of temps. with it so it's not that useful if it does throttle.
You could try Waifu2x using FMA but I don't have it added into the OCN batch stress test, dunno how good it is at finding instability, how complex it is. It does run very hot though when using FMA or AVX. And it is a usable application although a better variant exists that runs even faster using CUDA and cuDNN. This one is more of a CPU and CLI only but it has FMA and AVX and it's I think the fastest to run on a CPU only.

Code:



Code:


waifu2x-converter_x64.exe --list-processor
   0: GeForce GTX 1060 6GB                         (CUDA      ): num_core=10
   1: GeForce GTX 1060 6GB                         (OpenCL    ): num_core=10
   2: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz     (FMA       ): num_core=4
   3: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz     (OpenCL    ): num_core=4


----------



## skingun

Ok.

Got the system stable in Prime95 running small fft test. Had to bump the vcore in the bios to 1.26. However, HWiNFO reports vcore at 1.152 during stress test. CPU temp now tops out at 74 C.

Note to self: test vcore with multimeter.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> If prime is throwing a rounding error immediately I would not call that stable at all. You could risk data corruption and if it gets bad enough you would have to reinstall Windows. Running a high overclock that is semi stable is more for e-peen and benching.


Its not immediate. However, i don't like how high im cranking up the voltage for 4.8 so I'm probably going to stay at 4.7 and give it a little more than 1.35v to make sure it passes prime along with x264.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> If prime is throwing a rounding error immediately I would not call that stable at all.


You are entitled to your opinion.

Quote:


> You could risk data corruption and if it gets bad enough you would have to reinstall Windows.


I've been running these threads for years. I've had zero reports of corrupted windows. If the overclock is not stable for their use case inevitably the user will crash. That is a reminder that something's not quite right.

Quote:


> Running a high overclock that is semi stable is more for e-peen and benching.


That is a pretty loaded sentence. Even the concept of e-peen annoys me in of itself. There is good and bad for wanting to achieve what others cannot. In fact just earlier today I read a Youtube comment saying that people who buy the highest binned chips do it for e-peen. We can extend this to anything you want... anything you think is trivial which other people take pride in. (And just a week ago Games Done Quick raised 2 million dollars, raised in large part to speedrunners, who can be described as e-peen overlords. But I sure as heck don't see it that way.) What I'm more concerned about are the practical implications of misreporting what is an unusuably unstable overclock as stable. I'll try to keep my judgments of people's motivations off this thread.

---

Quote:


> Not getting a crash doesn't mean you are not getting corruption or other issues.


As I said earlier on in my post, any significant issue will be met with crashing. Sfc scan is of limited utility but it is there. Even if worst comes to worst it is only an OS problem, the entire drive doesn't die and with it all of the data on it. But it doesn't get to that because it simply hasn't.

As an aside, x264 is not the only test. Unless I'm totally off my rocker, you can have the same situation with Prime95 and Realbench: Pass the latter, can't pass the former at all. There are other tests like this.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> As I said earlier on in my post, any significant issue will be met with crashing. Sfc scan is of limited utility but it is there. Even if worst comes to worst it is only an OS problem, the entire drive doesn't die and with it all of the data on it. But it doesn't get to that because it simply hasn't.


Having a separate OS install, on separate SSD, devoted to stress testing, e-peen benching, running Asus software (







) and the like, is probably the astute approach. A 128GB SSD can be had for less than $30.00 these days. Win10 with only the necessaries for the tasks at hand probably takes less than an hour to install. Activation won't be an issue provided it was already done for the main 24/7 OS installation on that rig.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Having a separate OS install, on separate SSD, devoted to stress testing, e-peen benching, running Asus software (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the like, is probably the astute approach. A 128GB SSD can be had for less than $30.00 these days. Win10 with only the necessaries for the tasks at hand probably takes less than an hour to install. Activation won't be an issue provided it was already done for the main 24/7 OS installation on that rig.


I fully agree and this is what I usually do, using Win 10 Pro TP to test my system.

Just out of curiosity, guys, and pardon me for the off topic, what would you suggest to prevent this "silent" OS corruption, especially when the RAM is overclocked? Can SFC or even DISM highlight such issues, even in a system which has passed an hour of the Google stress test (for the memory) or 1000% of the HCI mem test?

PS: it has never happened to me (OS corruption), and I am not facing any problem, as we speak. Asking just to be informed.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you actually planning to run 1.52v full time?


Gosh, no. I wouldn't dare to go for such madness on a daily basis. That was just some testing to see what the "locked" chips could do. The CPU happens to be my backup device anyway and I'd already disassembled it long time ago. Using my "unlocked" 6700K since then, at a technically unstable 4.6 GHz clock, despite putting in almost-worrysome voltages.


----------



## Vitae Essence

Forgive me if these question have already been asked but here's the list I have

When I sat Ai overclocking from [auto] to [manual] I adjust the multiplier (40) to (42) let's say. But it won't take it. I can't adjust vcore and it will take that. But when I say to [XMP] it will take vcore and multiplier but the guide states to NOT enable XMP.

Second question I have is: when I leave SVID turned on HWinfo is reading those voltages as high as 1.45 and beyond while the VCore is at 1.3. Are those normal or should I disable SVID as well as CStates? The guide says in order for CStates to work SVID has to be enabled.

Third question:
Turbo Boost enable or disable?
Hyperthreading enable or disable?

Fourth and final question (for now):
I have been seeing so many opinions about what benchmarking program to use. All I do on my system is game with the occasional (very rare) video editing. I've been using Prime95 v26.6 with FFT set to 1377 which is giving me some high temps (83-87) with vcore 1.3 @ 4.4ghz. I know I must be doing something wrong with such high temps at such a low vcore.

Asus Z170-A motherboard
i7 6700k
Corsair H110i
Corsair Vengeance White LED DDR4 3200MHz 8gb x 2

Again, I'm sorry if these have been asked but going through 358 pages of comments is a little time consuming


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yomny*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> The rig setup is listed in my sig, its the "Wife's" setup. I just finished installing a push/pull configuration running fans at a low 900rpms but this isn't anything new as I've never ran them higher than that's.
> 
> I don't know if the coolers the issue but it seems to be the problem. I can't really comprehend the h115 not cooling a 6600k at 1.3v. To be fair it is cooling but just not to me likes. I used to get better results with my much hotter 6800k which is a 140w CPU, overclocked as well. I'm not trying to compare apples to watermelons here so most of what I compare is similar voltages and relevant things like that.
> 
> I use prime, Realbench, IBT for testing, temps are mostly similar unless I do prime small which we all know loves to heat things up.
> 
> This was after running a few passes of IBT. Nothing crazy but just a bit warm for the cooler used and voltage given. What a bit surprising is that adding the push/pull config didn't seem to help much. Earlier when i was using this cooler on another build, the push/pull setup help noticeably.
> 
> Ambient temp should be around 23-24C.


Just read your post, see mine below, similiar case to yours. I don´t worry anymore tbh, I see spikes over 85C as my OC is 24/7 but nothing too worrysome, I guess it´s just a poor sample. If you found any magic solution let me know, though









http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/10500#post_25766449


----------



## 100pipito

Hi, guys I am a very newbie to overclocking. I have just tried to manually set up 42 in multiplier, so that my frequency is 4.2 and I have also set the V-Core manually to 1.25, because in auto mode I get as high up to 1.30-1.32 with no overclock, with only XMP Profile enabled on my ram (3000 MHZ). I have also reduced my dram frequency from 1.35 to 1.30. Is there any way to test your ram and see if its stable?

ram - gskill F4-3000C15D-16GRBB (2X8 GB)

cpu - i7 6700k

cpu cooler - cooler master 212 evo

motherboard - asus z170-a - updated to the latest version

case - fractal design r5 ( 2x140mm at the front as intakes ) and 1X140mm exhaust at the back.

Did anyone run similar multiplier at same voltage?


----------



## snitzle_iii

out with the old and in with the...

system
6600k
ga-zi70xp-sli
H7 cooler
gelid gc extreme
2x8 f4-2400c14d-16gvb
seasonic g-550
750gb mx300
4gb 480 msi
corseair r 200 with 4x rosewill 120 cooling fans. https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Sleeve-Computer-Cooling-ROCF-13001/dp/B00KB8CB9O/ref=pd_lpo_147_bs_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ED6PC82PA05622SEWPY5 2 fan in front intake. 2x on top out. 1 rear out. 1 side fan out.
im use to using prime95 so running v28.10 running custom (as shown in the thread)

pretty much followed this guide here https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18690668
except set to 4.5 and set x.m.p to off

i had to reapply thermal as i don't think i used enough. saw a very thin layer. use to artic silver 5 thickness. reapplied some more. was getting 78c average for prime but now seeing 76c.

i was concerned with the lower phase of the chip, but it seems that i am hitting or will hit the 80c heatwall.

i would like to see 4.6 atleast or 4.7/4.8, because numbers are cool







. i know it lacks real word improvements. any suggestions.

i did 1hr prime 4.5 with 1.3 vcore 76-78c
i did 1hr prime 4.6 with 1.3 vcore 82c
i tried 4.7 with 1.34 vcore and i ran into prime giving me issue 3 minutes. i see lots of people with 4.7/4.8 with 1.4 vcore. if im running into heat issues won't i run into heat issues with higher vcore?


----------



## jdorje

I heard today's Windows update broke non k overclocking. If anyone has this problem delete mcupdate_genuineintel.dll in the system32 folder. This trick has worked for the g3258 on the several attempts Intel has made to stop non z overclocking.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I heard today's Windows update broke non k overclocking. If anyone has this problem delete mcupdate_genuineintel.dll in the system32 folder. This trick has worked for the g3258 on the several attempts Intel has made to stop non z overclocking.


Wouldnt that just affect what is displayed in Windows Properties vice what is reality confirmed with something like CPU-Z?


----------



## lonsor

Hey there
A bit late to the talk but I have been reading the thread and a few hundred pages after, I still have 2 questions.

1. Why does everyone use LLC 5 as a starting point. I don't know which LLC level pick (I have 7 levels, 5 is stable, should I go down, up or leave it at 5?). I'm stable at 1.344+0.016V (adaptive) +LLC5. Should I try to lower my VCore?

2. Without LLC (LLC = Auto) and Manual 1.375 VCore set in the UEFI and I'm still not fully stable. While under load (AIDA64 Stress test), I can see my load VCore is at 1.296-1.312 volts. 1.360v at idle.

Any advice on how to proceed? The LLC description in the Asus UEFI is VERY vague and I don't want to overuse it. I'm using a Corsair H60 and even though my temps are below 70ªC, I would prefer to use a lower voltage.
VRM Spread Spectrum - disabled
Sync all cores -> 46x

The rest is in default/auto.

My specs are fairly standard
intel core i7 [email protected]
Asus RoG Maximus VIII Gene (Bios 2202)
Corsair H60
2x8GB HyperX Fury 2666MHz (no XMP)
Samsung 850 Evo (500GB)
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W
Asus Geforce GTX 1070 FE (@stock)
Asus MG248Q (144Hz 1080p although I dunno if it matters)
Windows 10 (64-bits pro), power settings set on performance for stress testing, balanced for everyday use.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Hey there
> A bit late to the talk but I have been reading the thread and a few hundred pages after, I still have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Why does everyone use LLC 5 as a starting point. I don't know which LLC level pick (I have 7 levels, 5 is stable, should I go down, up or leave it at 5?). I'm stable at 1.344+0.016V (adaptive) +LLC5. Should I try to lower my VCore?
> 
> 2. Without LLC (LLC = Auto) and Manual 1.375 VCore set in the UEFI and I'm still not fully stable. While under load (AIDA64 Stress test), I can see my load VCore is at 1.296-1.312 volts. 1.360v at idle.
> 
> Any advice on how to proceed? The LLC description in the Asus UEFI is VERY vague and I don't want to overuse it. I'm using a Corsair H60 and even though my temps are below 70ªC, I would prefer to use a lower voltage.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - disabled
> Sync all cores -> 46x
> 
> The rest is in default/auto.
> 
> My specs are fairly standard
> intel core i7 [email protected]
> Asus RoG Maximus VIII Gene (Bios 2202)
> Corsair H60
> 2x8GB HyperX Fury 2666MHz (no XMP)
> Samsung 850 Evo (500GB)
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W
> Asus Geforce GTX 1070 FE (@stock)
> Asus MG248Q (144Hz 1080p although I dunno if it matters)
> Windows 10 (64-bits pro), power settings set on performance for stress testing, balanced for everyday use.


When you apply a heavy load to the CPU, the voltage supplied to it will often fall below what you set in the BIOS (this is Vdroop). In comes LLC. What LLC does is apply extra voltage when the CPU is under load so that your voltage doesn't drop below what you set. How much voltage it adds depends on the level you set (and probably some other factors as I believe it's actually an algorithm or a curve).

For ASUS board, the higher the level, the higher the voltage it applies. Now, most people with ASUS boards settle around Level 5 or 6 because this seems to be the "sweet spot". These are the levels where the added voltage isn't way too much, but it also doesn't drop below (or doesn't drop much below) what you set. The only way to really tell what level is going to be good for you is to try each one. Set your level, load to OS, put 100% load on and check the vcore. If it's way below what you set in the BIOS, up the level, if it's way above, lower the level. If it's within one bin (within 16mV) of what you set, you should be good.


----------



## lonsor

Thx. Yeah that's what I thought. But my overall impression is that people just look at the google docs file, see llc 5, try it and if it's stable they keep it. I don't have the feeling they do extensive testing.

So pretty much I should try to balance the VCore and LLC setting to a point where the load and idle voltages are the same?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> So pretty much I should try to balance the VCore and LLC setting to a point where the load and idle voltages are the same?


I guess but not really. You really just want to focus on the load voltage and make sure it's as close to what you set it to be in BIOS while under 100% load. I only say this because voltage at idle depends on whether you have power saving features and adaptive/offset voltage enabled. If using manual voltage then yea, I guess idle voltage should also be what you set in the BIOS but when setting LLC just focus on load voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Thx. Yeah that's what I thought. But my overall impression is that people just look at the google docs file, see llc 5, try it and if it's stable they keep it. I don't have the feeling they do extensive testing.
> 
> So pretty much I should try to balance the VCore and LLC setting to a point where the load and idle voltages are the same?


What people want is for voltage under load to be similar to voltage at idle. I'm not sure what type of testing you're looking for here. Testing for stability with least amount of vcore under load? I don't think any of that changes this. Testing for the lifespan of the CPU? Of course, that is very hard to test but on a more interesting level I'm not even sure if there is a difference even in theory.

Say you need 1.4v under load to stabilize. You can achieve it in one of two ways:

1) Accept that Intel specs will cause vdroop of let's just say, 0.03v. So to reach 1.4v under load you're forced to apply 1.43v on idle so on load it's 1.4v.

2) Apply LLC so that you get 1.4v on idle and to counteract vdroop voltage is raised to 1.4v under load.

In both cases (AFAIK, somebody who is sure they know what they are talking about feel free to correct me) you get whatever overshoot is associated with load and increasing voltage and they are the same for both scenarios. It's just in scenario 1 you get hit with higher idle vcore.

Of course, LLC level is different for each motherboard vendor, and depending on what voltage you're shooting for the LLC level should be different (I'm thinking level 4-5 for Asus boards personally).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Hey there
> A bit late to the talk but I have been reading the thread and a few hundred pages after, I still have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Why does everyone use LLC 5 as a starting point. I don't know which LLC level pick (I have 7 levels, 5 is stable, should I go down, up or leave it at 5?). I'm stable at 1.344+0.016V (adaptive) +LLC5. Should I try to lower my VCore?
> 
> 2. Without LLC (LLC = Auto) and Manual 1.375 VCore set in the UEFI and I'm still not fully stable. While under load (AIDA64 Stress test), I can see my load VCore is at 1.296-1.312 volts. 1.360v at idle.
> 
> Any advice on how to proceed? The LLC description in the Asus UEFI is VERY vague and I don't want to overuse it. I'm using a Corsair H60 and even though my temps are below 70ªC, I would prefer to use a lower voltage.
> VRM Spread Spectrum - disabled
> Sync all cores -> 46x
> 
> The rest is in default/auto...


As others have mentioned, it compensates for the under load vdroop. My motherboard suffers from a substantial vdroop issue and even with LLC "High" settings it still doesnt quite compensate. I typically run 1.32vcore at 4.5ghz which translates to 1.296-1.308 under load even with LLC High selected. This motherboard also suffers from significant vdrop; in the image below, my vcore was set to 1.32 but registers 1.308. The LLC did a good job compensating for vdroop at 1.308 in the image below but this isnt always the case as the delta is substantially different at some vcore settings. If my Gigabyte had LLC steps similar to the Asus, I could probably mitigate the vdroop completely but I'm stuck with normal and high for LLC settings in Gigabyte's BIOS. In the end, it doesnt really make a difference as I'll apply whatever voltage is necessary for the clock I'm after but it would be nice to set 1.32vcore and actually see 1.32vcore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://flic.kr/p/RbRx2a


----------



## Vitae Essence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Thx. Yeah that's what I thought. But my overall impression is that people just look at the google docs file, see llc 5, try it and if it's stable they keep it. I don't have the feeling they do extensive testing.
> 
> So pretty much I should try to balance the VCore and LLC setting to a point where the load and idle voltages are the same?


I tried this myself. I set my vcore to 1.3 manual with LLC 5 and under 100% load my vcore dropped to 1.280. Went back into UEFI and set LLC 6 and under 100% lod vcore went to 1.312 so LLC 6 it is for me.

Currently waiting on tools to come in so I can delid my hot 6700k. 1.31 vcore at 4.4 gets my chip to 85-87c. Thanks Intel.


----------



## Vitae Essence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> As others have mentioned, it compensates for the under load vdroop. My motherboard suffers from a substantial vdroop issue and even with LLC "High" settings it still doesnt quite compensate. I typically run 1.32vcore at 4.5ghz which translates to 1.296-1.308 under load even with LLC High selected. This motherboard also suffers from significant vdrop; in the image below, my vcore was set to 1.32 but registers 1.308. The LLC did a good job compensating for vdroop at 1.308 in the image below but this isnt always the case as the delta is substantially different at some vcore settings. If my Gigabyte had LLC steps similar to the Asus, I could probably mitigate the vdroop completely but I'm stuck with normal and high for LLC settings in Gigabyte's BIOS. In the end, it doesnt really make a difference as I'll apply whatever voltage is necessary for the clock I'm after but it would be nice to set 1.32vcore and actually see 1.32vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/RbRx2a


You say it'll apply the necessary voltage so it's stable..so you leave SVID on? This has been one of my biggest questions rather to turn it on or off. Asus UEFI says to turn it off when overclocking.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitae Essence*
> 
> You say it'll apply the necessary voltage so it's stable..so you leave SVID on? This has been one of my biggest questions rather to turn it on or off. Asus UEFI says to turn it off when overclocking.


I made no mention of it applying voltage so it is stable, that is something I set manually. I've had it running with the C states/EIST enabled and disabled without issue up to 4.8ghz but chose to leave them disabled. I would assume you'd want it disabled. I've never messed with VID specific settings and always left the voltage static.


----------



## snitzle_iii

so i took the comp from work to home and tried to fire it on and all it is doing is restarting every 15 seconds or so. black screen and no video out. i tried to reset the cmos with a jumper, take out the battery and wait a while, hold the power on button to release buildup. i pulled out the ram, video card, ssd. still no beeps and still just cycle boot. Its been 7 years since I last OC, but i should be able to get to bios just with power, chip and mobo correct?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> so i took the comp from work to home and tried to fire it on and all it is doing is restarting every 15 seconds or so. black screen and no video out. i tried to reset the cmos with a jumper, take out the battery and wait a while, hold the power on button to release buildup. i pulled out the ram, video card, ssd. still no beeps and still just cycle boot. Its been 7 years since I last OC, but i should be able to get to bios just with power, chip and mobo correct?


You need RAM to get into BIOS.

edit: start with one stick. if it doesn't work try it in a different slot, and if that doesn't work, try the other stick.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Tried all 4 slots with the two sticks of RAM I have. No luck.

Tried a different power supply and still no dice. Don't have any DDR 4 ram or another chip to try. I didn't oc the ram. We banking on Mobo or CPU as being bad. If I RMA a Mobo and they find nothing wrong then what happens? What about if I RMA the chip and they say nothing is wrong? I have access to a volt meter. Can I do any testing?

decided to unmount the cooler and saw this
any input?

2 concerns
1-the black stuff in the middle
2-the silver part on the chip is not squared off with the chip as it looks slightly off. the black goo shows and there is one part that doesn't spill over. i tried to take a picture, but it wouldn't focus

lastly the chip i got from newegg was purchased as "new". when i received the product it had a sticker on it that said "good". is that normal? was this a return?







looks like i found a 1155 chip i can put in and see if it boots. im praying its not the cpu and just the mobo. didn't oc the ram


----------



## peitinhos

Hello guys ....in the 6600k at 1,335v @ 4.5ghz passes every test, cinebench r15,aida 64,realbench,IBT, prime 95 28.10 small ffts...doesn,t pass prime blend(one core gives error)...woud you consider it stable? Sorry for my english!


----------



## Quadrider10

What's up guys, so just got my 6700k, delided it, and fired it up. All works started to OC and noticed that core 1 and core 2 are 10C hotter than 3 and 4, is this normal? While testing stick settings it's not as drastic, but at 4.6 at 1.344v it's a difference of 10C between core 1 and 2, 3 and 4. Package temp was about 62C in a really hot room running real bench. Core 2 was hitting 72c and core 1 was hitting 68-70c. Should I take it all apart and redo the thermal paste between die and IHS?

I scraped clean all the old silicon adhesive, then cleaned with alcohol and q-tip before putting it all together.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What's up guys, so just got my 6700k, delided it, and fired it up. All works started to OC and noticed that core 1 and core 2 are 10C hotter than 3 and 4, is this normal? While testing stick settings it's not as drastic, but at 4.6 at 1.344v it's a difference of 10C between core 1 and 2, 3 and 4. Package temp was about 62C in a really hot room running real bench. Core 2 was hitting 72c and core 1 was hitting 68-70c. Should I take it all apart and redo the thermal paste between die and IHS?
> 
> I scraped clean all the old silicon adhesive, then cleaned with alcohol and q-tip before putting it all together.


Did you use thermal paste or a liquid metal?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah...cl pro/ultra LM between die and ihs. and tg kryonaut between ihs and h100i v2.


----------



## Quadrider10

Used artic silver mx4. It's the best stuff I have.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> Tried all 4 slots with the two sticks of RAM I have. No luck.
> 
> Tried a different power supply and still no dice. Don't have any DDR 4 ram or another chip to try. I didn't oc the ram. We banking on Mobo or CPU as being bad. If I RMA a Mobo and they find nothing wrong then what happens? What about if I RMA the chip and they say nothing is wrong? I have access to a volt meter. Can I do any testing?
> 
> decided to unmount the cooler and saw this
> any input?
> 
> 2 concerns
> 1-the black stuff in the middle
> 2-the silver part on the chip is not squared off with the chip as it looks slightly off. the black goo shows and there is one part that doesn't spill over. i tried to take a picture, but it wouldn't focus
> 
> lastly the chip i got from newegg was purchased as "new". when i received the product it had a sticker on it that said "good". is that normal? was this a return?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like i found a 1155 chip i can put in and see if it boots. im praying its not the cpu and just the mobo. didn't oc the ram


First, DO NOT try to run an 1155 chip in that motherboard. They are not compatible. I would hope that it wouldn't physically fit, but I don't know. You will have a different pin pattern, which could short something & fry CPU, motherboard, or both.

I don't think the black stuff is a concern. It looks like the text on your CPU heat spreader is coming off & mixing with the thermal paste. It could make it harder for someone to identify that CPU without installing it first, but shouldn't cause any operational issues.
I'm not sure what you're asking in your second question. It sounds like you think the CPU heat spreader is installed crooked, but I can't tell looking at the pictures. Even if that is the case, I doubt it would be any cause for concern.

I haven't been following the discussion closely enough to help further at this point. I just don't want you to ruin anything trying to combine 1155 & 1151 parts.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> First, DO NOT try to run an 1155 chip in that motherboard. They are not compatible. I would hope that it wouldn't physically fit, but I don't know. You will have a different pin pattern, which could short something & fry CPU, motherboard, or both.
> 
> I don't think the black stuff is a concern. It looks like the text on your CPU heat spreader is coming off & mixing with the thermal paste. It could make it harder for someone to identify that CPU without installing it first, but shouldn't cause any operational issues.
> I'm not sure what you're asking in your second question. It sounds like you think the CPU heat spreader is installed crooked, but I can't tell looking at the pictures. Even if that is the case, I doubt it would be any cause for concern.
> 
> I haven't been following the discussion closely enough to help further at this point. I just don't want you to ruin anything trying to combine 1155 & 1151 parts.


Used this chip https://ark.intel.com/m/products/88183/Intel-Core-i5-6500T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz#@product FCLGA1151. I must have typed it wrong. Tried the chip in the CPU and still on boot cycle. I think the Mobo is dead. Going to bring my chip to work and see if it boots into the machine. Still don't have ram to test. How is Newegg RMA. Do I pay for shipping ect?


----------



## lonsor

So I got it stable at 1.312+0.016 (adaptive) and LLC = 5. The load voltage is 1.312V.
46x (VRM Spread spectrum disabled)

I'm pretty happy cuz this means I might get my chip to 48x with a VCore of around 1.400V.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> So I got it stable at 1.312+0.016 (adaptive) and LLC = 5. The load voltage is 1.312V.
> 46x (VRM Spread spectrum disabled)
> 
> I'm pretty happy cuz this means I might get my chip to 48x with a VCore of around 1.400V.


I hope that's the case for you. My chip does 1.35 V for 4.7 but needs 1.435 for 4.8.


----------



## Quadrider10

So I think I got a pretty decent chip. 4.6ghaz at 1.296v. Cache is at 4.4ghz. Only issue is that core 2 is. About 10-15C hotter than the rest of the cores. This is after delided. So I'm going to take it all apart and try again. See how it goes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup, you have a good chip...Mine can do 4.5 @ 1.296 and 4.6 @ 1.370. you could probably push 4.7 @ 1.350+.020 adaptive. I would try reseating the H100i once more w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I have the same cooler on my 6700k.


----------



## snitzle_iii

brought my 6600k and put it in the spare work computer and it booted...i was looking around on youtube and found a video about bent pin connectors. Anyways here is a picture of what I'm talking about. This is the work computer and it booted looking like this. I got 2 bent connectors on my CPU 

I didn't have time to straighten them out. I'm hoping it's causing the problem.

work has a lenovo tiny m900

just to cover my bases can i use 4GB DDR4 2133 SoDIMM http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct4g4sfs8213 on my machine? i know it says laptop memory. again-its been a while


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yup, you have a good chip...Mine can do 4.5 @ 1.296 and 4.6 @ 1.370. you could probably push 4.7 @ 1.350+.020 adaptive. I would try reseating the H100i once more w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I have the same cooler on my 6700k.


Your cpu is like identical to mine. 4.5 at 1.3v and 4.6 at 1.36v.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I hope that's the case for you. My chip does 1.35 V for 4.7 but needs 1.435 for 4.8.


Are you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yup, you have a good chip...Mine can do 4.5 @ 1.296 and 4.6 @ 1.370. you could probably push 4.7 @ 1.350+.020 adaptive. I would try reseating the H100i once more w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I have the same cooler on my 6700k.


Are you using LLC?


----------



## Quadrider10

This weekend I'm going to take apart everything repaste everything. Hope my temps on the 2nd core drop. Shouldn't be 10-15c higher than the other 3


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah I use LLC lvl 5, my core are all 3-5C apart sometimes.


----------



## Quadrider10

Probably just didn't seat correctly. I'll find out this weekend


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> brought my 6600k and put it in the spare work computer and it booted...i was looking around on youtube and found a video about bent pin connectors. Anyways here is a picture of what I'm talking about. This is the work computer and it booted looking like this. I got 2 bent connectors on my CPU
> 
> I didn't have time to straighten them out. I'm hoping it's causing the problem.
> 
> work has a lenovo tiny m900
> 
> just to cover my bases can i use 4GB DDR4 2133 SoDIMM http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct4g4sfs8213 on my machine? i know it says laptop memory. again-its been a while


Are you planning on using that board from work? Not only are those 2 pins bent a group of them to the right look crushed from too much cpu/mount pressure. Also that black stuff happens when there is a lot of force on ihs. Did you push cooler into cpu to try to get it to power on ? The ihs is obviously physically damaged so I hope the pins in the Gigabyte board are not crushed a lil bit as well, if so that means no RMA so double check before you spend money to send. You may be charged for shipping to return to you if RMA failed. If socket is bad you may be able to have it replaced for a fraction of price for new one. Used to be $50 I think, I've never tried but have couple friends who have.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Probably just didn't seat correctly. I'll find out this weekend


Well repasted and reseat of everything did not help. Core 2 still 10C higher than the others with core 1 about 8c higher than the others.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Did you make sure you evenly screwed down the bolts in a cross pattern. That only happened to me when I used AS5.


----------



## Quadrider10

Yup. I'm using mx4


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Are you planning on using that board from work? Not only are those 2 pins bent a group of them to the right look crushed from too much cpu/mount pressure. Also that black stuff happens when there is a lot of force on ihs. Did you push cooler into cpu to try to get it to power on ? The ihs is obviously physically damaged so I hope the pins in the Gigabyte board are not crushed a lil bit as well, if so that means no RMA so double check before you spend money to send. You may be charged for shipping to return to you if RMA failed. If socket is bad you may be able to have it replaced for a fraction of price for new one. Used to be $50 I think, I've never tried but have couple friends who have.


that picture is not of my board, but the board from work. that board has 4 minimum and possibly 6 screwed up pins. No i don't plan on using that board. its not a Z grade. I won't get any overclock benefits. I put my chip into that system and it booted...so i know my chip is good. I have only 2 pins that are unaligned/too low or too high which i fixed, but to answer your questions no I didn't apply too much pressure. The heat sink has max tension and finite length to screw in/mount.

what if gigabyte sent me a screwed up socket? like their CQ is just way off. heck the company i worked for bought 50x lenovo tiny for 800 a piece. they all came assembled and im sure this isn't the only one that has a messed up socket. as i said before the pins are straighten out to the best of my ability. im at work, but ill take pictures when i get back and get a second opinion. I tired all the ram again 1 at a time in all 4 slots and still didn't boot with the good working chip from work. im pretty confident gigabyte sent me a bad/faulty board. the board cost me 90 dollars so 50 isnt a fraction of the price...


----------



## snitzle_iii

Is this going to cause issue?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Only one way to find out! hehe


----------



## MattBaneLM

delidded?

Edit: that was a question for Quad...

my bad


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> Is this going to cause issue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unfortunately YES! Each and every one of those pins is there for a reason











I thought you already had a "fail to boot" with this board already?
You have nothing to loose by trying to straighten that pin ... it's not that hard to do especially if you have some type of magnification, headset or even handheld. And nice to have jewelers type tools but not always needed ...


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> delidded?
> 
> Edit: that was a question for Quad...
> 
> my bad


Indeed.


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Unfortunately YES! Each and every one of those pins is there for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you already had a "fail to boot" with this board already?
> You have nothing to loose by trying to straighten that pin ... it's not that hard to do especially if you have some type of magnification, headset or even handheld. And nice to have jewelers type tools but not always needed ...


Correct. It just seems odd that the other Mobo from work boots and works and has way more screwed up pins and this one only has that grouping and failed. I needed a nap after work and going to try to straighten it out. It just find it fustrated that this looks so much better than the other one and doesn't work :/. Suppose to buy performance parts and get this. Anyways I don't consider myself to be the cause of the pins. Ie if the computer from the factory has several jacked pins then having two isn't that bad. Additionally I know I had the CPU in on the right direction and seating it is child's play. Hope this is the issue.

I fixed the pins and no different. Here are close-ups.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Because of those ^^^^^, I make the Fry's associate show me the CPU socket before I leave the store. Best of luck to you


----------



## iluvkfc

1.47 is safe voltage for delid 6700K for 4.9-5 GHz? Considering temps are below 70.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitzle_iii*
> 
> Correct. It just seems odd that the other Mobo from work boots and works and has way more screwed up pins and this one only has that grouping and failed. I needed a nap after work and going to try to straighten it out. It just find it fustrated that this looks so much better than the other one and doesn't work :/. Suppose to buy performance parts and get this. Anyways I don't consider myself to be the cause of the pins. Ie if the computer from the factory has several jacked pins then having two isn't that bad. Additionally I know I had the CPU in on the right direction and seating it is child's play. Hope this is the issue.
> 
> I fixed the pins and no different. Here are close-ups.


I can honestly say I've been trying to help you as I've worked with bent pins before, but something is just not adding up


----------



## snitzle_iii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> I can honestly say I've been trying to help you as I've worked with bent pins before, but something is just not adding up


Appreciate it. I just looked at my board and have no missing pins. I just took 4x pictures and rotated it 90° to my right each time. That pin that looks bent/ bad is actually inline. It just doesn't have the reflection costing or w.e I looked at it with a bright flashlight. It looks perfectly fine when rotated 180° at 270° it's on point however the height may be different. I'll attach pictures again. I much rather fix the pins then pay the 50 extra or go through RMA.

its called buying when its on sale https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128841 listed right now for 136.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> This weekend I'm going to take apart everything repaste everything. Hope my temps on the 2nd core drop. Shouldn't be 10-15c higher than the other 3


From what I've seen it's common to have such variance due to intels seating of the IHS and TIM used. After delid my core variance dropped to 3~5 from 6~11degrees


----------



## buellersdayoff

Whoops missed the post where you said you were delidded


----------



## Quadrider10

Yea. Im riding new case fans soon, so I'm just going to get the cool lab liquid ultra stuff. Hopefully lower temps more and stop this weird temp difference.


----------



## Sharangir

67deg max (prime, max heat) at 1.58v and 4.8GHz..
I guess I should override the auto voltage.. lol..

With manual 1.400V and 4.6GHz it will read 1.46V anyways.. (I'm blaming the LLC for that)
Selecting Offset -0.05V and it won't even boot..

Haven't tried adaptive yet.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> 67deg max (prime, max heat) at 1.58v and 4.8GHz..
> I guess I should override the auto voltage.. lol..
> 
> With manual 1.400V and 4.6GHz it will read 1.46V anyways.. (I'm blaming the LLC for that)
> Selecting Offset -0.05V and it won't even boot..
> 
> Haven't tried adaptive yet.


all of that seems high voltage. what motherboard is it?

mine is at a measly 4.5ghz with a vcore set at 1.248v and llc boost to 1.264v under load

i would think you should be in the 1.35v or lower to run at 4.6-4.7ghz range.


----------



## Sharangir

Hey, it's an asus Maximus VIII Formula.

I couldn't find anything labeled LLC, but dozens (literally!) Of other cpu related things in the UEFI..

The rig runs 4.8GHz stable but eats 1.58V under full load.
That's a hell of a lot of voltage, yes, but the temps are ridiculous.

In prime95 28.9 (the "max power cinsumption" test) I get 57-60 deg max with the fans at 60%.
If I run the "max heat" test, the fans get close to full speed (by my choice for the Q-fan manager) but the temps don't exceed 67 degrees, not even with the VGU in furmark at the same time (the vga, overclocked, doesn't exceed 46 degrees ever!)

I would, however, be happy if I could reduce the voltage in idle..


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Hey, it's an asus Maximus VIII Formula.
> 
> I couldn't find anything labeled LLC, but dozens (literally!) Of other cpu related things in the UEFI..
> 
> The rig runs 4.8GHz stable but eats 1.58V under full load.
> That's a hell of a lot of voltage, yes, but the temps are ridiculous.
> 
> In prime95 28.9 (the "max power cinsumption" test) I get 57-60 deg max with the fans at 60%.
> If I run the "max heat" test, the fans get close to full speed (by my choice for the Q-fan manager) but the temps don't exceed 67 degrees, not even with the VGU in furmark at the same time (the vga, overclocked, doesn't exceed 46 degrees ever!)
> 
> I would, however, be happy if I could reduce the voltage in idle..


That voltage is never recommended and it shouldn't even be needed.. Your CPU will degrade significantly.. Even if it's just under load sometimes..


----------



## Sharangir

I know..
What can I do?

How can I define the voltage range in the ASUS UEFI?

It's much cooler than most other people's skylakes though..


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> I know..
> What can I do?
> 
> How can I define the voltage range in the ASUS UEFI?
> 
> It's much cooler than most other people's skylakes though..


Yeah the temperature is weird. Disable all power saving features for now and set the voltage to manual. See what happens..


----------



## bobsaget

Hi,

I'm currently benchmarking my 6700K, and i'm not sure about the information displayed by HWMonitor and CPU-Z, notably regarding the actual core voltage under load.



1.200v according to CPU-Z vs. 1.246 according to HWMonitor (about 30 minutes in Realbench 2.44 Stress Test)

Full system specs:
* i7 6700k 4.5ghz / 1.23v set in manual mode and LLC level 5 in BIOS (EIST and C States enabled)
* Reference GTX980 stock
* 16gb DDR4 HyperX / XMP profile enabled
* Crucial MX200 M2 500gb
* NCase M1
* Noctua NH U9S
* Corsair SF600

Any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> ...and i'm not sure about the information displayed by HWMonitor and CPU-Z, notably regarding the actual core voltage under load.
> 
> ...


Use HWiNFO64.


----------



## Quadrider10

What is the CPU temp that should be read in HWiNFO64 besides core temps? Like there are multiple ingress that say cpu


----------



## Sharangir

I now decided to go down to 1.30V (with LLC lvl 6) and 4.6GHz..

What's weird is that the turbo doesn't seem to work anymore.. (it's active, as is intel speed step, I used the suggested values from "Joanne Tech Lover's youtube how to")
The clocks are always at 4.6GHz and the voltage stays at 1.30V.

I would like to have a more flexible system, with lower clocks/volts in idle and higher clocks/volts under load.

Can I get something like 4x3GHz @ 1.2V and "turbo" 4x4.7GHz @ 1.45V for instance?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> I now decided to go down to 1.30V (with LLC lvl 6) and 4.6GHz..
> 
> What's weird is that the turbo doesn't seem to work anymore.. (it's active, as is intel speed step, I used the suggested values from "Joanne Tech Lover's youtube how to")
> The clocks are always at 4.6GHz and the voltage stays at 1.30V.
> 
> I would like to have a more flexible system, with lower clocks/volts in idle and higher clocks/volts under load.
> 
> Can I get something like 4x3GHz @ 1.2V and "turbo" 4x4.7GHz @ 1.45V for instance?


what power setting are you on in windows. if i remember right if you are on performance mode then it wont step down to slower speeds.


----------



## Bogga

Anyone familiar with Gigabyte UEFI? I've always used ASUS, but recently got a nice Gigabyte mobo... the thing is I'm totally lost in there...

Where is adaptive and what is it called in Gigabytes UEFI? At first without doing anything, just starting it at stock it was at 1.344V and after reading some specific guides for Gigabyte UEFI I changed a lot of things, but it's still at 1.344. I can do 4.7Ghz just as before, but the voltage doesnt drop at idle which I had it do on my previous mobo


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogga*
> 
> Anyone familiar with Gigabyte UEFI? I've always used ASUS, but recently got a nice Gigabyte mobo... the thing is I'm totally lost in there...
> 
> Where is adaptive and what is it called in Gigabytes UEFI? At first without doing anything, just starting it at stock it was at 1.344V and after reading some specific guides for Gigabyte UEFI I changed a lot of things, but it's still at 1.344. I can do 4.7Ghz just as before, but the voltage doesnt drop at idle which I had it do on my previous mobo


On your voltage input, where it default to AUTO, press PGUP or PGDN (forgot which) to change it to normal. Then you should be able to change the offset value below it.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> I now decided to go down to 1.30V (with LLC lvl 6) and 4.6GHz..
> 
> What's weird is that the turbo doesn't seem to work anymore.. (it's active, as is intel speed step, I used the suggested values from "Joanne Tech Lover's youtube how to")
> The clocks are always at 4.6GHz and the voltage stays at 1.30V.
> 
> I would like to have a more flexible system, with lower clocks/volts in idle and higher clocks/volts under load.
> 
> Can I get something like 4x3GHz @ 1.2V and "turbo" 4x4.7GHz @ 1.45V for instance?


Don't forget to enable SVID


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Use HWiNFO64.


Thanks, great software









I think I managed to stabilize my 6700k at 4.5ghz / 1.25v / LLC level 5, it passed a 4hr stress test in RB 2.44 / 16gb of RAM (well at least it's stable enough for me).

I have one more question regarding idle voltage and cpu clocks. I've been reading in different guides/forums that setting up a manual voltage (such as I did) rather than using offset/adaptative doesn't allow the CPU voltage to be dynamically lowered. However I've noticed that my CPU behaves that way (around 0.7v in idle, with lower cpu clocks) as long as EIST and C-States are enabled (while SVID is disabled, not sure why the post above mine recommends to enable it). Under load, it does ramp up to my voltage and clock settings with no issue, so I'm pretty sure my BIOS parameters are applied.

I'm perfectly fine with this, but can someone explain why what I've been reading is wrong? Does it depend on the motherboard?


----------



## Sharangir

Now I'm confused too


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Use HWiNFO64.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I managed to stabilize my 6700k at 4.5ghz / 1.25v / LLC level 5, it passed a 4hr stress test in RB 2.44 / 16gb of RAM (well at least it's stable enough for me).
> 
> I have one more question regarding idle voltage and cpu clocks. I've been reading in different guides/forums that setting up a manual voltage (such as I did) rather than using offset/adaptative doesn't allow the CPU voltage to be dynamically lowered. However I've noticed that my CPU behaves that way (around 0.7v in idle, with lower cpu clocks) as long as EIST and C-States are enabled (while SVID is disabled, not sure why the post above mine recommends to enable it). Under load, it does ramp up to my voltage and clock settings with no issue, so I'm pretty sure my BIOS parameters are applied.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with this, but can someone explain why what I've been reading is wrong? Does it depend on the motherboard?
Click to expand...

When you say CPU voltage - were you referring to VID reading, or core voltage / vcore reading?


----------



## 54p3d

Hello guys,

So i have my i5 skylake overclocked through bclk at 4 ghz with vcore 1.125, it runs fine and stable with no problems, except one, when i shut down the pc and i power it on back again, it gives me a bios error and reset it, then i get into the bios and i see i have all my oc settings saved, i just save and exit and it boots and works fine, what should i do to avoid this annoying error?


----------



## xGeNeSisx

By overclocking the base clock you have also overclocked the cache and ram as well. It's probably failing ram training due to lack of voltage. You can try to lower the multiplier for memory clock speed or bump VCCIO/SA voltage slightly. My guess is VCCIO as too low voltage will cause boot failure from a cold start in my experience.


----------



## Lotharx

Hy All!

I was overclocking a 6600k a few days ago, and i was experiencing something weird. I set the oc for 4.5ghz voltage to 1.32 and offset to +0.030. Cinebench ran just fine, but when stressing with IBT normal preset, the frequency kept bouncing down to 4.1 sometimes even to 3.8, and only managed to keep the 4.5 freq for 3-4 seconds/ pass. Is anyone experienced this or have a vague idea what can cause the problem? It might be the voltage too low, but increasing the voltage didn't seem to solve the problem or i just didn't go high enough. Passed cinebench r15 several times with score 730-740, so seemed stable for me. Motherboard is z170m mortar msi. (no hard freeze or bsod or any crashes though in windows)


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotharx*
> 
> Hy All!
> 
> I was overclocking a 6600k a few days ago, and i was experiencing something weird. I set the oc for 4.5ghz voltage to 1.32 and offset to +0.030. Cinebench ran just fine, but when stressing with IBT normal preset, the frequency kept bouncing down to 4.1 sometimes even to 3.8, and only managed to keep the 4.5 freq for 3-4 seconds/ pass. Is anyone experienced this or have a vague idea what can cause the problem? It might be the voltage too low, but increasing the voltage didn't seem to solve the problem or i just didn't go high enough. Passed cinebench r15 several times with score 730-740, so seemed stable for me. Motherboard is z170m mortar msi. (no hard freeze or bsod or any crashes though in windows)


Were you monitoring temperatures while running your stress tests? Could be thermal throttling at play. Including temps would be helpful


----------



## Lotharx

Yeah sorry i forgot to mention the temps. All the temps were under 62C, i checked the temps with real temp.


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lotharx*
> 
> Yeah sorry i forgot to mention the temps. All the temps were under 62C, i checked the temps with real temp.


Is windows power profile set to high performance and can you post screen caps of HWINFO64 data while using a stress test


----------



## 54p3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xGeNeSisx*
> 
> By overclocking the base clock you have also overclocked the cache and ram as well. It's probably failing ram training due to lack of voltage. You can try to lower the multiplier for memory clock speed or bump VCCIO/SA voltage slightly. My guess is VCCIO as too low voltage will cause boot failure from a cold start in my experience.


I've already lowered the multiplier for the ram, so i'm going for the VCCIO, thanks!


----------



## D13mass

Guys, short question.

For 4600 Mhz my 6700K wants 1.42-1.44 V, but for 4700Mhz more then 1.48 (I didn`t find this, I see only unstable with 1.48V) and I think it`s big step in voltage and it`s not justified.
Am I right ?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, short question.
> 
> For 4600 Mhz my 6700K wants 1.42-1.44 V, but for 4700Mhz more then 1.48 (I didn`t find this, I see only unstable with 1.48V) and I think it`s big step in voltage and it`s not justified.
> Am I right ?


Not justified at all.

Remember that each 100mhz increase over the base clock of 4.0 is only an increase of 2.5%, so you're looking at a 15% increase over base at 4.6 vs a 17.5% increase. Is a 2.5% increase of _maximum theoretical_ performance worth the much higher voltage? I don't perceive any difference in performance on real world things between 4.4 and 4.7, and I highly doubt you would be able to perceive a difference of 100mhz in your workflow (unless you were extremely CPU bottlenecked, but at that point you should be considering a different set of hardware entirely if so).


----------



## Sharangir

If you're on solar power, why not?
I'm using 100% renewable too, but the heat in the office annoys me, that's why I try keeping it around 1.30-1.35V and 4.6GHz









Mine needs 1.58V to run 4.8GHz stable, so the massive increase in voltage is to be expected.


----------



## D13mass

Thanks, now it`s clear guys, I have run x264 bench (plus last 4 hours I`m working in parallel) just to be sure it`s stable and decreased voltage to 1.42 for 4600 and then just leave it as it is.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, short question.
> 
> For 4600 Mhz my 6700K wants 1.42-1.44 V, but for 4700Mhz more then 1.48 (I didn`t find this, I see only unstable with 1.48V) and I think it`s big step in voltage and it`s not justified.
> Am I right ?


Absolutely Right! Not worth it ... I also agree with what alphadecay said, BUT more important than the performance percentages, is the "degradation" you "may" be causing your CPU at that voltage even with a custom loop and perceived low load temps ... take a look at *THIS* video, it's not necessarily the high volts that degrade your CPU but the "High Current" that is allowed by higher voltages during heavy loading! I f your just doing some short term benching, your fine









Sharingir ... 1,58 vcore? .... good luck, she won't last long unless your sub-ambient


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Absolutely Right! Not worth it ... I also agree with what alphadecay said, BUT more important than the performance percentages, is the "degradation" you "may" be causing your CPU at that voltage even with a custom loop and perceived low load temps ... take a look at *THIS* video, it's not necessarily the high volts that degrade your CPU but the "High Current" that is allowed by higher voltages during heavy loading! I f your just doing some short term benching, your fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharingir ... 1,58 vcore? .... good luck, she won't last long unless your sub-ambient


I will wait Cofee-Lake (or how will be called next cpu`s for 1151 socket) and sell my current cpu + motherboard (because I hate MSI now, so unstable voltage)


----------



## Sharangir

1.58V was in "auto" mode.. but no core exceeded 67 degrees, so better than most stock air-cooled skylakes









I now run 1.30V at 4.6GHz
I only wish I could have it undervolt while idling. (At 800mhz)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Thanks, great software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I managed to stabilize my 6700k at 4.5ghz / 1.25v / LLC level 5, it passed a 4hr stress test in RB 2.44 / 16gb of RAM (well at least it's stable enough for me).
> 
> I have one more question regarding idle voltage and cpu clocks. I've been reading in different guides/forums that setting up a manual voltage (such as I did) rather than using offset/adaptative doesn't allow the CPU voltage to be dynamically lowered. However I've noticed that my CPU behaves that way (around 0.7v in idle, with lower cpu clocks) as long as EIST and C-States are enabled (while SVID is disabled, not sure why the post above mine recommends to enable it). Under load, it does ramp up to my voltage and clock settings with no issue, so I'm pretty sure my BIOS parameters are applied.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with this, but can someone explain why what I've been reading is wrong? Does it depend on the motherboard?


SVID allows me to run at the voltage I'm stable at. Disabling it will result in a freeze on boot..


----------



## Sharangir

Svid allows the cpu to communicate witg ext. Power control. Some settings are made there, so it should be allowed to talk to it, no?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Svid allows the cpu to communicate witg ext. Power control. Some settings are made there, so it should be allowed to talk to it, no?


Exactly. With manual voltage it doesn't need to and it is recommended to disable when overclocking. But afterwards it needs to be enabled again.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> When you say CPU voltage - were you referring to VID reading, or core voltage / vcore reading?


I'll check this tonight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> SVID allows me to run at the voltage I'm stable at. Disabling it will result in a freeze on boot..


Ok, I have no stability issue myself with SVID disabled. But I set the voltage through manual mode


----------



## Sharangir

I guess, SVID is necessary for the windows power options to be able to downclock the cpu..
Unfortunately, when you set the voltage manually, it cannot downregulate that one too..

Is there a way to limit the voltage to 1.35V with adaptive/offset?


----------



## bobsaget

Well this does not seem to be my case.

As I wrote a few days ago, with SVID off and cpu core voltage set in manual mode at 1.25v in BIOS, my cpu still downclocks (as well as the vcore reading) in idle. This behaviour is fine, but I can't explain it.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Well this does not seem to be my case.
> 
> As I wrote a few days ago, with SVID off and cpu core voltage set in manual mode at 1.25v in BIOS, my cpu still downclocks (as well as the vcore reading) in idle. This behaviour is fine, but I can't explain it.


With manual voltage SVID is not needed. With adaptive it is.

Explanation:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is because with manual voltage you tell the motherboard to supply a set voltage while with adaptive the CPU "asks" for a certain voltage. SVID is a sort of "communication" between the voltage regulator and the CPU. As such for adaptive SVID is needed."


----------



## Sharangir

@mrgnex
Could you explain to my why mine doesn't downvolt then?
I have the voltage set manually but it remains at 1.3V when idling at 800MHz

How can I go "adaptive" and limit the max voltage?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> @mrgnex
> Could you explain to my why mine doesn't downvolt then?
> I have the voltage set manually but it remains at 1.3V when idling at 800MHz
> 
> How can I go "adaptive" and limit the max voltage?


Manual voltage is just that, a fixed voltage, always.

To downvolt when idle you need to enable all energy saving features (C-states, speedstep, etc..) and SVID and set the voltage to adaptive.

When enabling adaptive a few extra settings appear. In my Asus BIOS it goes like this:
-determine if the offset is positive or negative.
-the voltage.
-the offset voltage.

First set the offset to negative and leave it on auto for now. Dial in your voltage and boot up.

I had some voltages spikes which showed in the maximum vcore (a higher voltage than what I set in the BIOS). To counteract this raise (yes raise, because the offset is negative!) the offset until your spike falls in one bin (16mV) of your desired vcore.

Let me know if you don't understand some points


----------



## Sharangir

Okay..

Now it goes down to 0.7V and 800MHz, but boosts to 1.504 V under max load (prime 95 max heat test)...
Temps are just 54°C on the CPU and 32°C the water, but still, that's a massive waste of power when the same runs stable at 1.35V

So I'll try setting the offset to 0.15V then..

EDIT:
0.576 V in idle.. 1.424 V under load (still 0.07 above the stable 1.35V that I had before..)
Will it even boot when I set the offset even more aggressively?
Might it be better to reduce the LLC? (at lvl 6 right now)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Okay..
> 
> Now it goes down to 0.7V and 800MHz, but boosts to 1.504 V under max load (prime 95 max heat test)...
> Temps are just 54°C on the CPU and 32°C the water, but still, that's a massive waste of power when the same runs stable at 1.35V
> 
> So I'll try setting the offset to 0.15V then..
> 
> EDIT:
> 0.576 V in idle.. 1.424 V under load (still 0.07 above the stable 1.35V that I had before..)
> Will it even boot when I set the offset even more aggressively?
> Might it be better to reduce the LLC? (at lvl 6 right now)


Drop your LLC because that is what spikes your voltage higher than your set level.

LLC 4 allows for slight vdroop, LLC 5 is essentially near full correction (but not raising over the set voltage).


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Okay..
> 
> Now it goes down to 0.7V and 800MHz, but boosts to 1.504 V under max load (prime 95 max heat test)...
> Temps are just 54°C on the CPU and 32°C the water, but still, that's a massive waste of power when the same runs stable at 1.35V
> 
> So I'll try setting the offset to 0.15V then..
> 
> EDIT:
> 0.576 V in idle.. 1.424 V under load (still 0.07 above the stable 1.35V that I had before..)
> Will it even boot when I set the offset even more aggressively?
> Might it be better to reduce the LLC? (at lvl 6 right now)


Are you using Offset mode instead of Adaptive mode?


----------



## Sharangir

Yes, Offset, as suggested..

Currently, using LLC lvl 3 and -0.05V offset

1.424 V under prime max heat


525W on the PSU when the GPU too is at max load. (overclocked)
Idling in windows, the power draw is somewhere around 130W and with only the CPU working 100% it gets to around 300W (92% efficiency)

In this bench, the GPU later went up to 51°C and the CPU to 65°C, with the water reaching 40°C (dT = 16K) but the fans were somewhere between 800-1'000 rpm, so nice and easy.

I now started the x264 bench-thingy suggested in this thread. Been running it for a little over an hour. (no furmark)
1.408V and 54°C on the CPU, water at 32°C

Not entirely happy with that voltage, but before I had the LLC set to 1 and the system crashed.

Now, back to that Adaptie mode.
Would that be better?

Or should I just try to get it stable with LLC lvl 2?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Yes, Offset, as suggested..
> 
> Currently, using LLC lvl 3 and -0.05V offset
> 
> 1.424 V under prime max heat
> 
> 
> 525W on the PSU when the GPU too is at max load. (overclocked)
> Idling in windows, the power draw is somewhere around 130W and with only the CPU working 100% it gets to around 300W (92% efficiency)
> 
> In this bench, the GPU later went up to 51°C and the CPU to 65°C, with the water reaching 40°C (dT = 16K) but the fans were somewhere between 800-1'000 rpm, so nice and easy.
> 
> I now started the x264 bench-thingy suggested in this thread. Been running it for a little over an hour. (no furmark)
> 1.408V and 54°C on the CPU, water at 32°C
> 
> Not entirely happy with that voltage, but before I had the LLC set to 1 and the system crashed.
> 
> Now, back to that Adaptie mode.
> Would that be better?
> 
> Or should I just try to get it stable with LLC lvl 2?


Why not put LLC at 5 and play with the offset until the voltage comes down to the desired voltage?


----------



## Sharangir

If I need to go down -0.2 V couldn't that lead to issues with the idle state? (because that'll go as low as 0.5V I'd say..)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> If I need to go down -0.2 V couldn't that lead to issues with the idle state? (because that'll go as low as 0.5V I'd say..)


If it crashes you just back up









It didn't cause me any issues.. My lowest vcore is 0.144 V so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## misoonigiri

On Asus Z170, using Offset voltage mode the board seemingly adds more vcore (0.05-0.08) with AVX2 loads like P95, XTU - perhaps that is what you're seeing

Suggest you use Fixed or Adaptive voltage modes


----------



## Sharangir

How should I proceed to test adaptive?
Manual voltage is a waste of energy when the CPU can't undervolt in idle.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> How should I proceed to test adaptive?
> Manual voltage is a waste of energy when the CPU can't undervolt in idle.


You can try this method but with relevant adjustments to your own target vcore - no promises it'll work for you though








By target vcore, I mean the vcore in windows (CPU-Z, HWINFO64) under heavy stress loads when you were stable with Fixed voltage mode

Good Luck!


----------



## 54p3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *54p3d*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> So i have my i5 skylake overclocked through bclk at 4 ghz with vcore 1.125, it runs fine and stable with no problems, except one, when i shut down the pc and i power it on back again, it gives me a bios error and reset it, then i get into the bios and i see i have all my oc settings saved, i just save and exit and it boots and works fine, what should i do to avoid this annoying error?


I still have this, also, i had 1 freeze and 1 bsod in 2 days, the freeze i had was while playing fallout 4, after 20 mins, then i played for 2 hours, no problem at all without any change, also i've increased VCCIO voltage, and today after 1 hour playing bf1, i exit the game, run a yt video and got the bsod, "Reference by pointer" any ideas? i'm going to increase cpu vcore a bit, let's say to 1.150 and clock down ram again a bit


----------



## Sharangir

Here we go:


I'm using adaptive mode now and it seems to be fine.

Water at 34°C after 2 hours of Prime max heat test.

However, and that has happened once before already, one of the Threads gets knocked out and the cpu runs at 90% load only after some time.
Where can I see this stress.txt file? (search cannot find it..)


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Thanks, great software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I managed to stabilize my 6700k at 4.5ghz / 1.25v / LLC level 5, it passed a 4hr stress test in RB 2.44 / 16gb of RAM (well at least it's stable enough for me).
> 
> I have one more question regarding idle voltage and cpu clocks. I've been reading in different guides/forums that setting up a manual voltage (such as I did) rather than using offset/adaptative doesn't allow the CPU voltage to be dynamically lowered. However I've noticed that my CPU behaves that way (around 0.7v in idle, with lower cpu clocks) as long as EIST and C-States are enabled (while SVID is disabled, not sure why the post above mine recommends to enable it). Under load, it does ramp up to my voltage and clock settings with no issue, so I'm pretty sure my BIOS parameters are applied.
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with this, but can someone explain why what I've been reading is wrong? Does it depend on the motherboard?


Well it turns out I was wrong, I mixed up VID and Vcore readings in HWinfo.With manual voltage the vcore remains stable at idle or lead (+/- some vdroop). Sorry for the confusion









The cpu still downclocks in idle though, but I guess this is to be expected with C States and EIST enabled.

Now I wonder if it is safe to run my cpu 24/7 at 1.23/1.24v?


----------



## Sharangir

The max vcore is 1.52V, why should 1.23V not be okay?

In fact, my CPU was at 1.32V when I booted the rig for the first time. (that's in stock mode, auto voltage!)

Anything below 1.40V is white and should be alright for 24/7 load.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> *The max vcore is 1.52V*, why should 1.23V not be okay?


No.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZbBj9bC7wU


----------



## Sharangir

Look, he's using the exact same source as me.
Pg 114.. max *operating* voltage: 1.52V

Why should they call it that?

Besides, mine ran prime 95 28.9 under max load for half an hour at 1.58V and is still alive..

So, as he said, it's the current that kills


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Look, he's using the exact same source as me.
> Pg 114.. max operating voltage: 1.52V
> 
> Why should they call it that?


@2:14 https://youtu.be/eZbBj9bC7wU?t=134
It's referring to VID, what a CPU can request from the MoBo's VRM, not what the CPU itself (in this case Skylake) can operate under (i.e what V is actually delivered to the CPU-vCore).
Quote:


> Besides, mine ran prime 95 28.9 under max load for half an hour at 1.58V and is still alive..


It's not a voltage that will instantly kill your CPU. A safe voltage is one that will not degrade a CPU for a prolonged (not necessarily indefinite) time.

In any case, 1.24v is safe.


----------



## Sharangir

Would be interesting to see how long it takes for a CPU to "degrade" if you run adaptive voltage limited to 1.52V and use the rig for gaming and not 100% load around the clock.

Would you expect to see a significant performance loss over 2 years?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Look, he's using the exact same source as me.
> Pg 114.. max *operating* voltage: 1.52V
> 
> Why should they call it that?
> 
> Besides, mine ran prime 95 28.9 under max load for half an hour at 1.58V and is still alive..
> 
> So, as he said, it's the current that kills


If you listened to beginning, he said that voltage is not safe whatever, because I degraded sandy bridge by... Which is bit crazy because Sandy is actually quite hard to kill, or degrade. I wouldn't use Ivy-E with more than 1.180V, at least without excesive cooling.

My E7200 degraded after 7 years. I reduced speed by 200 MHz and voltage a bit, and it's still running now. 14 nm degradation is more binary. It can fail catastrophically and just turn itself into a strong heater, and refuse to boot.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> If you listened to beginning, he said that voltage is not safe whatever, because I degraded sandy bridge by... Which is bit crazy because Sandy is actually quite hard to kill, or degrade. I wouldn't use Ivy-E with more than 1.180V, at least without excesive cooling.
> 
> My E7200 degraded after 7 years. I reduced speed by 200 MHz and voltage a bit, and it's still running now. 14 nm degradation is more binary. It can fail catastrophically and just turn itself into a strong heater, and refuse to boot.


There's info to suggest that 14nm is more durable than 22nm actually.

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index7.html

Intel did a study on the degradation of their 22nm process vs the 14nm and found that while there are negative impacts due to the node shrink, improvements in other areas made it so that overall durability was improved.


----------



## Sharangir

7 years? I'm gonna switch in 3 years max.. comfortable with 1.38V under load then.


----------



## D13mass

Little update my previous result, just for statistic

Was 4500, now 4600

Please update https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wQwYMGsSnMpKxrEesNVUSoP7hGykFWw1ygJsxwx64e8/edit
My previous result here http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/8310#post_25414100


----------



## misoonigiri

^ Wow that looks like alot of Vdroop, 1.384 from 1.448
No LLC setting available even with latest BIOS?


----------



## D13mass

Yes, MSI Z170 Gaming M5 without these LLC settings


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> 7 years? I'm gonna switch in 3 years max.. comfortable with 1.38V under load then.


You shouldn't worry too much about idle clocks/voltage man. Power usage at idle is like less then 10 watts more with all power saving disabled vs with everything on. There's basically no benefit. I run mine old school x58 style with no power saving. My rig is only really on while I'm gaming tho so...


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Yes, MSI Z170 Gaming M5 without these LLC settings


My gaming pro carbon only has 0.03v of vdroop when in adaptive mode and no movement at all when in manual mode. Likely you have power limit setting messed up causing it to undervolt.

Gaming pro carbon and m5 are basically same exact board.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> My gaming pro carbon only has 0.03v of vdroop when in adaptive mode and no movement at all when in manual mode. Likely you have power limit setting messed up causing it to undervolt.
> 
> Gaming pro carbon and m5 are basically same exact board.


Can I ask you make some screenshots from bios (I mean all OC area and cpu)? Maybe I missed smt


----------



## misoonigiri

The 1st entry on Darkwizzie's OC results chart, shows MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon has LLC Mode1 setting though


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Can I ask you make some screenshots from bios (I mean all OC area and cpu)? Maybe I missed smt


I'll try tomorrow when I get a chance. It's basically long and short term power usage and some other settings I think.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The 1st entry on Darkwizzie's OC results chart, shows MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon has LLC Mode1 setting though


It has mode1 and auto. Both settings perform the same once overclocked. Might as well not even be a bios option lol. I actually wish I went with a different board because of this.


----------



## egerds

I recently just upgraded my MSI gaming M5 from 1.A to 1.D bios.
I was able to get 4.6 ghz stable and drop vcore from 1.360 to 1.280 with the new 1.D MSI gaming M5 bios.

though HWiNFO64 v5.42.3050 reports Vcore 1.256 for current Minium MAx 1.296 and average 1.270v

I'm not sure if this is the best I can get out of 6700k.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> It has mode1 and auto. Both settings perform the same once overclocked. Might as well not even be a bios option lol. I actually wish I went with a different board because of this.


What is MSI up to heheh








Tbh 0.030 vdroop maybe its ok


----------



## mrgnex

Motherboard manufacturers recommend staying below 1.45-1.4 I think anything below 1.45 is fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> Would be interesting to see how long it takes for a CPU to "degrade" if you run adaptive voltage limited to 1.52V and use the rig for gaming and not 100% load around the clock.
> 
> Would you expect to see a significant performance loss over 2 years?


I thought about that and want to research it.. But that means buying multiple sets of the exact same hardware and waiting for a very very long time.. And I don't even have the money to begin with..


----------



## Zhany

Username: Zhany
CPU Model: Intel 6600k
Base Clock: 100 MHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4600 MHz
Cache Frequency: 3900 MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.35
Vcore: 1.328
FCLK: 1000 MHz
Cooling Solution: H105
Stability Test: custom x264 test 16 threads 50 runs, IBT 10 Runs
Batch Number: Not sure, don't have the box anymore
Ram Speed: 2666 MHz Timings: 16-18-18-35
Ram Voltage: VCCIO 1.120v SA 1.20v DRAM 1.20v
Motherboard:MSI Z170A SLI Plus
LLC Setting: Mode 1
Misc Comments: Tried going for 4700 Mhz just couldn't get it stable while staying under 1.40 vcore, if I had better LLC I could probably get stable, just too much vdroop with my current board.

Linpack 10 runs
x264 16T 5 hours

Temps 75C when running LinPack
x264 is around 54-55C
Ambient room temp 23C
Idle temp is around 30C

Picture Verification:



x264-log_stable.rtf 4k .rtf file


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egerds*
> 
> I recently just upgraded my MSI gaming M5 from 1.A to 1.D bios.
> I was able to get 4.6 ghz stable and drop vcore from 1.360 to 1.280 with the new 1.D MSI gaming M5 bios.
> 
> though HWiNFO64 v5.42.3050 reports Vcore 1.256 for current Minium MAx 1.296 and average 1.270v
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the best I can get out of 6700k.


You have only increase step-by-step 4700-4800 and increase voltage, for example 1.45V it`s OK for 24/7, but I`m sure you will not see differents in real life between current 4600 and 4800.








If you have now 4600mhz with 1.29V - it`s real good result, let`s try 4700-4800 with 1.4 V.









Bytheway, I have the same MB and after update bios I couldnt run my ram with 2900mhz, I had to setup 2800mhz


----------



## Sharangir

at such a low voltage, I'd probably try if I could get 4.8 GHz running at 1.45 V

Mine, unfortunately, needs 1.36 - 1.38 V to be perfectly stable at 4.6 GHz, so 4.8GHz is out of reach..


----------



## mrgnex

I got problems with adaptive too now. My CPU is stable at 1.405 V and 4.8 GHz but if I enable adaptive and counteract the spikes with the offset it crashes.. I will find a way to make it work! Just for fun. I know running manual voltage is more sensible but it's not as fun


----------



## PontiacGTX

I am wondering if anyone could help me out to flash a motherboard z170 bios to get Kaby lake support thanks


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I am wondering if anyone could help me out to flash a motherboard z170 bios to get Kaby lake support thanks


Just flash the newest BIOS using a supported CPU


----------



## DeathAngel74

For those you that own a ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO motherboard, please steer clear of the 3201 BIOS. I spent the better part of my Saturday screwing around with settings that don't cause my PC to crash (It's almost midnight and I'm still dorking around with it).







I'll report back tomorrow. If I'm still having issues in the morning, I'll revert to 3101 or 2202. Just an FYI to save someone else a headache.







Oh, and the best part....my cpu core/package temps increased by 10C for no reason at all.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> For those you that own a ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO motherboard, please steer clear of the 3201 BIOS. I spent the better part of my Saturday screwing around with settings that don't cause my PC to crash (It's almost midnight and I'm still dorking around with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. If I'm still having issues in the morning, I'll revert to 3101 or 2202. Just an FYI to save someone else a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the best part....my cpu core/package temps increased by 10C for no reason at all.


Dang that sucks. I just updated to this today (on a Z170-PRO though) with no issues so far.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did a full reset to defaults after the flash. they added new functionality/stuff for kaby lake/windows 10.
I had to run chkdsk /f /r /x and sfc /scannow for the crashes to stop.


----------



## Memmento Mori

hi guys, just quick question, 6600K at 4,6 Ghz with 1,36 are ok for daily use in long term?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, I run my 6700k @4.6 GHz/1.37v adaptive. It's been running that way since last March.


----------



## Memmento Mori

yes, thx for reply, had also to take up the voltage to 1,375v is it was not stable with 1,36


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yesterday I ran Prime95 for 15 minutes-small FFT's @79-86C. So I decided to delld my 6700k. I gained 100MHz and lowered temps by 20C!


http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d - old 58C

http://valid.x86.fr/9f7ssy - new 56C


----------



## Dunkan77

Hello guys,

I'm in the midst of testing right now but I'd like to ask what's max safe voltage for daily use? I'm at 4.64-ish stable with 1.392V under load, 1.380V set in BIOS, LLC level 5, BCLK 103.250 MHz, Multiplier 45 on a Maximus VIII Hero on 6600K. Do I look for lower stable voltage or is this voltage safe for daily use and I try squeezing some more MHz out of this very very average chip?

BTW I need a whopping 1.43 V for 4.7 -____-

EDIT:
2 hours later I settled for something that passes x264 custom version that I found on page one consistently. Vcore set in BIOS is 1.365 V and observed voltage at both idle and under load is 1.376V with BCLK at 101.6 and multiplier 46 for effective clock of 4.668 GHz
I will leave this looping for about 3 hours tonight with one loop completing in around 10 minutes, VRM's get to 57 C and max observed package temp was around 62 C according to HWInfod... I have a H100i v2

Do you think this voltage is safe for everyday use or should I run something lower?


----------



## Veritas0510

Hey!! New guy over here =)

I'm currently running a i5 6600k on a z170 pro gaming @ 4.8ghz stable. With 1.500V and load temps at 57-60C. I would like to go for a 5ghz OC but is it safe for me 2 increase the voltage even more?
The chip is dellid with colloboratory liquid ultra and it gave me a 25c lower temps at 4,8. but 4,9 @ 1.500v wont be stable. and I realy don't want to burn anything. haha


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veritas0510*
> 
> I realy don't want to burn anything. haha


Yeah because there is such a thing as instant CPU death due to voltage and temps don't get that high. Now 1.5V isn't anywhere near that for sure but I wanna know what the max safe voltage to run is. I'm in the same basket as you I suppose


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> For those you that own a ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO motherboard, please steer clear of the 3201 BIOS. I spent the better part of my Saturday screwing around with settings that don't cause my PC to crash (It's almost midnight and I'm still dorking around with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. If I'm still having issues in the morning, I'll revert to 3101 or 2202. Just an FYI to save someone else a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the best part....my cpu core/package temps increased by 10C for no reason at all.


Huh? What's wrong with it? This is a joke right... xD I updated to that same BIOS *today*... oh well


----------



## Veritas0510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Yeah because there is such a thing as instant CPU death due to voltage and temps don't get that high. Now 1.5V isn't anywhere near that for sure but I wanna know what the max safe voltage to run is. I'm in the same basket as you I suppose


The only thing i find on that on the old winter web is this photo.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yesterday I ran Prime95 for 15 minutes-small FFT's @79-86C. So I decided to delld my 6700k. I gained 100MHz and lowered temps by 20C!
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ez4v5d - old 58C
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9f7ssy - new 56C


Very nice! What method did you use? Last one I did was with a razor blade, but some of these new fangled tools look pretty slick ... I need to do my 6700K eventually, I'm almost stable at 4.9 but the temps are to high for me ... I also repped you the other day for your bios info! Unless your upgrading to Kaby I think 2202 is rock solid









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm in the midst of testing right now but I'd like to ask what's max safe voltage for daily use? I'm at 4.64-ish stable with 1.392V under load, 1.380V set in BIOS, LLC level 5, BCLK 103.250 MHz, Multiplier 45 on a Maximus VIII Hero on 6600K. Do I look for lower stable voltage or is this voltage safe for daily use and I try squeezing some more MHz out of this very very average chip?
> 
> BTW I need a whopping 1.43 V for 4.7 -____-
> 
> EDIT:
> 2 hours later I settled for something that passes x264 custom version that I found on page one consistently. Vcore set in BIOS is 1.365 V and observed voltage at both idle and under load is 1.376V with BCLK at 101.6 and multiplier 46 for effective clock of 4.668 GHz
> I will leave this looping for about 3 hours tonight with one loop completing in around 10 minutes, VRM's get to 57 C and max observed package temp was around 62 C according to HWInfod... I have a H100i v2
> 
> Do you think this voltage is safe for everyday use or should I run something lower?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Veritas0510*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Yeah because there is such a thing as instant CPU death due to voltage and temps don't get that high. Now 1.5V isn't anywhere near that for sure but I wanna know what the max safe voltage to run is. I'm in the same basket as you I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i find on that on the old winter web is this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Duncan your fine with those volts/temps even for extended 24/7 workloads.
, but I always try to find the lowest stable voltage, doesn't take that long once you get the hang of it. The discussion/question of safe voltage depends on so many variables its hard to just pin it on one number. I'm pretty conservative as I usually pass my machines on to family and friends so giving that ... 1.45v @ 75c sustained 24/7 load temps ... Wizzie posted a nice video a few weeks back I hadn't seen yet *go HERE* ... and you could also do an advanced search within this thread for the "user(s)" names for comments you trust/like


----------



## DeathAngel74

Rocket cool delidding tool. Took less that 10 seconds. I settled at 4.7ghz @1.417-1.419v. 1.37v (+0.039) = 1.418v adaptive. Lowest temp under 100% load is 59c, highest is 66c. I got 3201 working, it's just a little quirky.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@TomcatV
So 1.419v @ 68c sustained 24/7 load temps are OK right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Dunkan77
Mine is a power hungry chip too
4.4 @ 1.236, 1.256 adaptive
4.5 @ 1.26, 1.280 adaptive
4.6 @ 1.35, 1.37 adaptive
4.7 @ 1.37, 1.419 adaptive
4.8 would take me well above 1.42v

Also, I wasn't joking. My wife was pissed because I was off this weekend, dorking around with the PC(which my wife calls "SHE" or "HER"), LOL!


http://valid.x86.fr/0kdee3


----------



## taoist

Hi skylake friends.

I recently built a custom liquid cooling loop and overclocked my 6700k!
I'm glad to report that it has been running happily at the following settings:


Asus Z170s, bios ver. 3007
mulitplier: 47
Voltage in BIOS: 1.370
LLC Level: 5
Average operating voltage: 1.360
With the new liquid cooling loop finished, I really wanted a stable overclock. I tested this setup for 4 hours of prim95 (28.9) and reached max operating temps of 84C on the hottest core, average package temp was 82C on the high load cycle, and 64C on the lower load cycle. Each load cycle seemed to be about 10 minutes long. From what I can gather, these numbers seem to make sense, but if anything is wonky, don't hesitate to ask; I want to learn.

Is the next step delidding? I'm well aware of the paralyzing fear that most people have of delidding, but I'd like to hear some other opinions on it. It _seems_ very appealing. Is the risk worth the reward?

Thanks!

tao


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, If you delid, you'll shave off 20C, probably more if I would have used Cool Laboratories Ultra liquid metal GELID GC EXTREME served me well. I had just enough to use on the die and IHS . I was at 4.6 @ 1.37v @ 84C on the hottest core, average gaming temps were 47-59C. Now I'm at 4.7 @ 1.419v @ 68C on the hottest core, gaming temps are now 42-55C.

http://rockitcool.myshopify.com/pages/using-the-rockit-88

It took no less than 10 seconds, but that pop scared the crap out of me....Your chip seems to be one step higher than mine, so maybe 4.8 @ 1.419v would work after delid.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taoist*
> 
> Hi skylake friends.
> 
> I recently built a custom liquid cooling loop and overclocked my 6700k!
> I'm glad to report that it has been running happily at the following settings:
> 
> 
> Asus Z170s, bios ver. 3007
> mulitplier: 47
> Voltage in BIOS: 1.370
> LLC Level: 5
> Average operating voltage: 1.360
> With the new liquid cooling loop finished, I really wanted a stable overclock. I tested this setup for 4 hours of prim95 (28.9) and reached max operating temps of 84C on the hottest core, average package temp was 82C on the high load cycle, and 64C on the lower load cycle. Each load cycle seemed to be about 10 minutes long. From what I can gather, these numbers seem to make sense, but if anything is wonky, don't hesitate to ask; I want to learn.
> 
> Is the next step delidding? I'm well aware of the paralyzing fear that most people have of delidding, but I'd like to hear some other opinions on it. It _seems_ very appealing. Is the risk worth the reward?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> tao


Delidding is awesome. It shaved on average 18 degrees across all cores.
You can pay someone to do it. I for example have a delid service, less risk and just easy all together.


----------



## taoist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, If you delid, you'll shave off 20C, probably more if I would have used Cool Laboratories Ultra liquid metal GELID GC EXTREME served me well. I had just enough to use on the die and IHS . I was at 4.6 @ 1.37v @ 84C on the hottest core, average gaming temps were 47-59C. Now I'm at 4.7 @ 1.419v @ 68C on the hottest core, gaming temps are now 42-55C.
> 
> http://rockitcool.myshopify.com/pages/using-the-rockit-88
> 
> It took no less than 10 seconds, but that pop scared the crap out of me....Your chip seems to be one step higher than mine, so maybe 4.8 @ 1.419v would work after delid.


How do I determine what step or level of chip I have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Delidding is awesome. It shaved on average 18 degrees across all cores.
> You can pay someone to do it. I for example have a delid service, less risk and just easy all together.


Thanks for the feedback! I probably wouldn't mind if I were local. I've got a 3D printer and I'm kind of partial to trying out a home-printed delid tool







What kinds of results do people usually get with a 3d printed delid tool? Is it appreciably riskier, or worse?

tao


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just meant that your chip is better than mine in the way it goes up one step higher, but at the same voltage
you: 4.7 @ 1.37v
me: 4.6 @ 1.37v, 4.7 @1.419v


----------



## taoist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just meant that your chip is better than mine in the way it goes up one step higher, but at the same voltage
> you: 4.7 @ 1.37v
> me: 4.6 @ 1.37v, 4.7 @1.419v


Indeed. I thought there was some kind of quality rating/hierarchy designated by Intel that I could reference.
That seems like a lot of voltage between our chips for stability at 4.7. Might this have anything to do with a difference in the power delivery systems on our motherboards?


----------



## Dunkan77

Ok thanks guys I finally found the lowest voltage I also lowered the clock from 4.67 to 4.65 or so and that allows me to run 1.36-1.376V when idle and Vdroop pretty much pins it at 1.36 with very occasional spikes back to 1.376. I'm happy with that bcoz it seems my wall is 4.7 so yeah.

Also, after 4 hours of x264 my VRM's got to 60 C, is that concerning or is it fine?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taoist*
> 
> How do I determine what step or level of chip I have?
> Thanks for the feedback! I probably wouldn't mind if I were local. I've got a 3D printer and I'm kind of partial to trying out a home-printed delid tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kinds of results do people usually get with a 3d printed delid tool? Is it appreciably riskier, or worse?
> 
> tao


I think 3D printed tools are just as good I think. I think alphacool has one.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hey there Skylake Overclockers,

I know, maybe the chart won't get updated,

But i wanted to shere with you my i7 6700K Max actual OC

5Ghz Validation
HWMonitor Screen

It is of course delidded, Coolaboratory Liquid Pro on the Die, Phanteks Thermal Paste on the IHS, everything is cooled by a Phanteks TC14-PE + 4xPH-F140SP fans.

Every Power savings features like RSR, Cx States, EIST, Voltage Optimization are disabled.
LLC set on Hard.

Vcore is at 1.550V

Maybe i can go further in my OC because the temps are reasoneable, but the Vcore...


----------



## Sharangir

I had very low temps too (below 60 degrees at full fan load!) But over 1.52 Volts for 4.8 GHz.. my chip's a voltage greedy biatch..

@taoist
Mine is delidded with a 3D-printed tool (black, stylish thing) and it worked very well.
Check out my log here.

I used phobya liquid metal and the cpu will never go beyon 60 degrees. (With fans at or below 800 rpm)


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharangir*
> 
> I had very low temps too (below 60 degrees at full fan load!) But over 1.52 Volts for 4.8 GHz.. my chip's a voltage greedy biatch..


Hi sir, would you consider my OC to be good for 24/7 usage ?

As long as temps are in check, can i go higher ? Like, idk 5.1, 5.2 Ghz ? Just to see how much my chip can give me without became a frying pan ?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @TomcatV
> So 1.419v @ 68c sustained 24/7 load temps are OK right?


I think your absolutely fine! Nice Temps ... Even if there was that .05v overvolt motherboard discrepancy that TNight "proved" with his Z170 ASRock boards (bios 1.40v vs DMM actual @1.45v) ... Raja confirmed the Asus boards were in deliveryvoltage alignment with HWinfo readings ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Hey there Skylake Overclockers,
> 
> I know, maybe the chart won't get updated,
> 
> But i wanted to shere with you my i7 6700K Max actual OC
> 
> 5Ghz Validation
> HWMonitor Screen
> 
> It is of course delidded, Coolaboratory Liquid Pro on the Die, Phanteks Thermal Paste on the IHS, everything is cooled by a Phanteks TC14-PE + 4xPH-F140SP fans.
> 
> Every Power savings features like RSR, Cx States, EIST, Voltage Optimization are disabled.
> LLC set on Hard.
> 
> Vcore is at 1.550V
> 
> Maybe i can go further in my OC because the temps are reasoneable, but the Vcore...


Why wouldn't the "Chart" get updated if you follow Wizzie's requirements in the OP? Lot of unanswered questions with just 2 simple screenshots, all it really shows is you could boot to windows at 5GHz with a very high voltage. Did you see the vid in my last post? Looking at your wattage load I suspect you ran X264 for awhile, but we need more info to give you some atta-boys .... you should also switch to HWInfo64 *HERE* for monitoring









EDIT: I can tell from your last post that you really need to see *THIS* ... it is not just temperatures that can degrade your CPU over time, "current" is actually more important ... 1.550v 24/7 ... your now officially doing a "How long to degrade my CPU?" experiment


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> EDIT: I can tell from your last post that you really need to see *THIS* ... it is not just temperatures that can degrade your CPU over time, "current" is actually more important ... 1.550v 24/7 ... your now officially doing a "How long to degrade my CPU?" experiment


I've seen that video i'm aware of the most important thing is the current /Vcore, i've looked at the chart at OP, the only one who can go at 5 Ghz was at 1.58vcore, and i was like









My real question is, until when the vcore is considered to be safe ?

The most "powerful" OC i could make was 4.9 at 1.430v

4.8Ghz at 1.385v

I just said that the chart maybe won,'t be updated because it said at the bottom, "Skylake isn't the last gen CPUs so we can't garantee the chart to be updated"

i simply ran IBT for 5 runs at Very high preset ^^


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> EDIT: I can tell from your last post that you really need to see *THIS* ... it is not just temperatures that can degrade your CPU over time, "current" is actually more important ... 1.550v 24/7 ... your now officially doing a "How long to degrade my CPU?" experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen that video i'm aware of the most important thing is the current /Vcore, i've looked at the chart at OP, the only one who can go at 5 Ghz was at 1.58vcore, and i was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My real question is, until when the vcore is considered to be safe ?
> 
> The most "powerful" OC i could make was 4.9 at 1.430v
> 
> 4.8Ghz at 1.385v
> 
> I just said that the chart maybe won,'t be updated because it said at the bottom, "Skylake isn't the last gen CPUs so we can't garantee the chart to be updated"
> 
> i simply ran IBT for 5 runs at Very high preset ^^
Click to expand...

IMHO, I would go with your 4.9/1.430v for 24/7 as I also see your into "folding" ... not exactly a "light" workload








Some guys are pushing 1.500v for 24/7 but no one I've seen is running 1.52v+ for 24/7 ... if your just running some quick benches I think your fine at 5.0/1.55v but I wouldn't run that 24/7 ... hope that helps









EDIT: You have a really nice chip there! ... a lot of guys would luv to be stable @4.9


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> IMHO, I would go with your 4.9/1.430v for 24/7 as I also see your into "folding" ... not exactly a "light" workload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys are pushing 1.500v for 24/7 but no one I've seen is running 1.52v+ for 24/7 ... if your just running some quick benches I think your fine at 5.0/1.55v but I wouldn't run that 24/7 ... hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You have a really nice chip there! ... a lot of guys would luv to be stable @4.9


You'll make me shy x) I guess i know that i have a good chip, some already told me that,

To be honest, i've only folded during the FFW few weeks ago, that's all ^^

i've put the vcore at 1.550 because at 1.500 i was not stable, i was able to boot, but during IBT i got BSOD. i didn't tried 1.525 or less. I'm constantly fighting against that slight Vcore drop during burn test, i might have to tune that a bit down


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> EDIT: You have a really nice chip there! ... a lot of guys would luv to be stable @4.9


Or even 4.8GHZ......I even tried 1.42-1.45-1.489 and immediate crash 2 minutes into prime95. So sad.....








I know I can boot @ 5.0/1.525v and 4.9 @ 1.515, but that's it . If I start clicking folders or moving around the desktop...BSOD!


----------



## Veritas0510

I can happily tell all you guys that 3D printed dellid tool works just fine. use some kind of a foam at the bottom so you don't damage the PCB. I did this and used Coloboratory liquid ultra on the die and the IHS and i shave of 25c on a 4.8 OC 6600k with NZXT aio 140mm cooler.

I'm wondering why some of you didn't use the CL ultra on the IHS?

And is there really no one who can tell me if 1.5V and above are "safe"?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gelid gc extreme is all I had


----------



## Dunkan77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veritas0510*
> 
> I can happily tell all you guys that 3D printed dellid tool works just fine. use some kind of a foam at the bottom so you don't damage the PCB. I did this and used Coloboratory liquid ultra on the die and the IHS and i shave of 25c on a 4.8 OC 6600k with NZXT aio 140mm cooler.
> 
> I'm wondering why some of you didn't use the CL ultra on the IHS?
> 
> And is there really no one who can tell me if 1.5V and above are "safe"?


Me too... I'd like to know if 1.4V is safe for daily use and if someone could answer to him too it'd be great, thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunkan77*
> 
> Me too... I'd like to know if 1.4V is safe for daily use and if someone could answer to him too it'd be great, thanks




According to the datasheet, Intel's max is *1.52v* (*unsafe and not recommended.)* *Min safe recommended 1.2v-1.45v/Max safe recommended*. I am personally OK running @ 1.419v because my current temps are lower than they were when I was at 1.370v.


----------



## Dunkan77

Okay then I'll oc that tiny bit more and run 1.392V Thanks


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> According to the datasheet, Intel's max is 1.52v. Min recommended 1.2v-1.4v/Max recommended 1.5v. I am personally OK running @ 1.419v because my current temps are lower than they were when I was at 1.370v.


That max voltage is not max safe voltage.

The max safe voltage for Skylake is about 1.4-1.45 V.


----------



## Zaen

I'm running my SL 6600k at 1.435V for a lousy 4.6GHz but with Adaptive Voltage. Since i got the basics to run my rig, it's been over 1y nearing 2y, and i have no stability or degradation issues..yet







and i use it to fold on some free time







so it's been taking quite a hefty punch.

If i tracked the times and made the calcs, over 18months i can say for sure that 1/3 of that time it has been at full throttle









I'm charted in the OP if anyone wondering details on what trash rig i have


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That max voltage is not max safe voltage.
> 
> The max safe voltage for Skylake is about 1.4-1.45 V.


Thanks, I meant to add that.


----------



## Baenwort

Username: Baenwort
CPU Model: i7-6700k
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4700
Cache Frequency: 4100
Vcore in UEFI: 1.400
Vcore: 1.398
FCLK: 1000
Cooling Solution: DELIDDED - Used CoolLaboratories Ultra liquid metal between die and lid and heatsink and a Swiftech Apogee GTZ Ci7 with new bracket and a Black Ice Extreme III radiator with Delta Triblade 1212SHE fans.
Stability Test:
Prime95 28.9 Small for 14 hours all threads (8)
x264 16T(standard settings): 12 hours
OCCT: 1 hour small set
Batch Number: US from Microcenter - L537B115
Ram Speed: 3000 15-15-15-39
Ram Voltage: 1.36 DRAM VCCIO and SA @ 1.2 due to Kingston 4x4GB sticks reused from an x99 build.
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170-UD5-TH
BIOS: f20b
LLC Setting: High


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> i've put the vcore at 1.550 because at 1.500 i was not stable, i was able to boot, but during IBT i got BSOD. i didn't tried 1.525 or less. I'm constantly fighting against that slight Vcore drop during burn test, i might have to tune that a bit down


UPDATE : i gave another try on my 5Ghz attempt, Stable with 1.505v in the Bios, which during the test (IBT 2.50, 10 Runs on Very High) dropped to 1.488 Volts, HWinfo said that the Minimum was 1.476 and the Average 1.490 ish.

Is it considered "safe" or safer for 24/7 ? (Keep in mind that i've only put CLP between the Die and the IHS. I've not tested with also CLP between the IHS and the heatsink.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> UPDATE : i gave another try on my 5Ghz attempt, Stable with 1.505v in the Bios, which during the test (IBT 2.50, 10 Runs on Very High) dropped to 1.488 Volts, HWinfo said that the Minimum was 1.476 and the Average 1.490 ish.
> 
> Is it considered "safe" or safer for 24/7 ? (Keep in mind that i've only put CLP between the Die and the IHS. I've not tested with also CLP between the IHS and the heatsink.


I'd say "safer". The higher in voltage you go, the quicker degradation will take hold, up to the point that it just causes insta-death. How much faster will it degrade? I have have no clue, you can be our guinea pig







I decided to stick to that TweakTown chart posted earlier and stop at 1.45v for my 4.8/4.8 24/7 OC. Even that is above a lot of peoples comfort zone. All we know is that 1.45-1.5+ is seriously pushing it and in the grand scheme of things is uncharted territory for long term 24/7 use.

You'll probably hear anecdotal evidence of people running that for X amount of time with no issues, but without a large sample size it's not really definitive evidence. I'm guilty of providing such anecdotal evidence with my 4770k (ran it for a little over 2 years at 1.44v when people said stay under 1.3 and 1.35 absolute max, still runs fine to this day), but in the end _you_ have to decide what you consider "safe" and how much risk you're willing to take (within reason of course). You also have to consider how long do you really plan to keep the chip? Say the chip will last you 10 years at stock voltage, and 1.45v may take a couple years off of that, do you think you'll still be using the chip as your main chip in 7-8 years or will you have upgraded by then (it's not quite that simple but this is the example I see used a lot)? The only problem with that line if thinking is - how many years of life are removed with each increase of voltage? Again, no idea.

I'm probably not helping you much here, but maybe this will at least help you understand why no one can really answer your question as to whether your voltage is "safe". We can give you generally accepted guidelines, but beyond that, you're on your own.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tried 4.8 @ 1.459v. Insta-crash after 30 seconds of prime95. I guess I'm stuck at 4.7/1.419v. (Actual set in BIOS is 1.37 + 0.039 adaptive=1.409v). Don't feel like explaining to the missus why I need to spend $1000 on a Z70 MSI XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM mobo for $399 and 5ghz i7 7700k processor from SL for $389(1.376v or less)+S&H. She'll know I pushed the old hardware too far. To her upgrade means: I broke it on purpose..










Safer than I thought...I just remembered I lowered it the other day.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I'd say "safer". The higher in voltage you go, the quicker degradation will take hold, up to the point that it just causes insta-death. How much faster will it degrade? I have have no clue, you can be our guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to stick to that TweakTown chart posted earlier and stop at 1.45v for my 4.8/4.8 24/7 OC. Even that is above a lot of peoples comfort zone. All we know is that 1.45-1.5+ is seriously pushing it and in the grand scheme of things is uncharted territory for long term 24/7 use.
> 
> You'll probably hear anecdotal evidence of people running that for X amount of time with no issues, but without a large sample size it's not really definitive evidence. I'm guilty of providing such anecdotal evidence with my 4770k (ran it for a little over 2 years at 1.44v when people said stay under 1.3 and 1.35 absolute max, still runs fine to this day), but in the end _you_ have to decide what you consider "safe" and how much risk you're willing to take (within reason of course). You also have to consider how long do you really plan to keep the chip? Say the chip will last you 10 years at stock voltage, and 1.45v may take a couple years off of that, do you think you'll still be using the chip as your main chip in 7-8 years or will you have upgraded by then (it's not quite that simple but this is the example I see used a lot)? The only problem with that line if thinking is - how many years of life are removed with each increase of voltage? Again, no idea.
> 
> I'm probably not helping you much here, but maybe this will at least help you understand why no one can really answer your question as to whether your voltage is "safe". We can give you generally accepted guidelines, but beyond that, you're on your own.


I totaly understood, thanks for your kind words, how long i'm planning to keep this chip ? I'd say, "as long as possible", i know it's sounds like a generic answer. Taking the fact that components evolves much and much faster, i'd say 5 years at least Will be good for me.

Now, by comparaison, i consider myself pretty lucky, i achived 4.8 at 1.385v.

4.9ghz at 1.425v.

I Guess, you could understand how much i'm curious about my sample ^^


----------



## DeathAngel74

To use 1.45v/1.52v or not to use 1.45v/1/52v.....that is the question....LOL!

"WE MUST SHIELD OUR BRAINS FROM THE HIGH FREQUENCIES AND EMI, KITTEH!"


----------



## mrgnex

Oh my.. I bought a failed binned chip but it does 4.8 at 1.405 V.. I feel lucky!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd be happy and feel lucky too if my chip could do 4.8


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> UPDATE : i gave another try on my 5Ghz attempt, Stable with 1.505v in the Bios, which during the test (IBT 2.50, 10 Runs on Very High) dropped to 1.488 Volts, HWinfo said that the Minimum was 1.476 and the Average 1.490 ish.
> 
> Is it considered "safe" or safer for 24/7 ? (Keep in mind that i've only put CLP between the Die and the IHS. I've not tested with also CLP between the IHS and the heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say "safer". The higher in voltage you go, the quicker degradation will take hold, up to the point that it just causes insta-death. How much faster will it degrade? I have have no clue, you can be our guinea pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to stick to that TweakTown chart posted earlier and stop at 1.45v for my 4.8/4.8 24/7 OC. Even that is above a lot of peoples comfort zone. All we know is that 1.45-1.5+ is seriously pushing it and in the grand scheme of things is uncharted territory for long term 24/7 use.
> 
> You'll probably hear anecdotal evidence of people running that for X amount of time with no issues, but without a large sample size it's not really definitive evidence. I'm guilty of providing such anecdotal evidence with my 4770k (ran it for a little over 2 years at 1.44v when people said stay under 1.3 and 1.35 absolute max, still runs fine to this day), but in the end _you_ have to decide what you consider "safe" and how much risk you're willing to take (within reason of course). You also have to consider how long do you really plan to keep the chip? Say the chip will last you 10 years at stock voltage, and 1.45v may take a couple years off of that, do you think you'll still be using the chip as your main chip in 7-8 years or will you have upgraded by then (it's not quite that simple but this is the example I see used a lot)? The only problem with that line if thinking is - how many years of life are removed with each increase of voltage? Again, no idea.
> 
> I'm probably not helping you much here, but maybe this will at least help you understand why no one can really answer your question as to whether your voltage is "safe". We can give you generally accepted guidelines, but beyond that, you're on your own.
Click to expand...

Really well stated! ... +R









@OxygeenHD ... Go ahead and meet/post requirements to be charted @5.0GHz ... and then just run your chip at 4.8GHz for everyday use (5.0GHz for benching) ... I doubt you'll ever feel the difference AND you can feel good about your chip lasting for as long as you may need ... my 2cents.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'd be happy and feel lucky too if my chip could do 4.8


I just found something that I had completely forgotten about:


http://valid.x86.fr/g8ptzf

I wonder if I could actually pull it off now that the CPU is delidded.... @1.488v, not 1.520v....I must have been drunk that night








MUST....RESIST......!


----------



## DragonHFG

Hi, i have 6600k overclocked to 4.5GHz. My OC settings:

Multiplier 45
Adaptive vcore 1.29v
LLC lvl 5

Stable OC, max 55º gaming, 70º load. Vcore in CPU-Z 1.296-1.312v.
I would like to overclock my cache too (even if it doesnt give much).
Should i just bump up the cache multiplier, or do i need to tweak other settings too?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonHFG*
> 
> Hi, i have 6600k overclocked to 4.5GHz. My OC settings:
> 
> Multiplier 45
> Adaptive vcore 1.29v
> LLC lvl 5
> 
> Stable OC, max 55º gaming, 70º load. Vcore in CPU-Z 1.296-1.312v.
> I would like to overclock my cache too (even if it doesnt give much).
> Should i just bump up the cache multiplier, or do i need to tweak other settings too?


Just bump the multiplier until it's unstable then drop it back or bump voltage. Just don't go above core clock.







With Skylake you can usually do 1:1 Core:Cache with a small bump to voltage but YMMV.


----------



## abso

Asus issued a new BIOS (3202) for the Z170 Pro Gaming and I was wondering if anyone with the board here tried if it improves OC (higher OC or lower voltage). Is it worth to give it a go or does usually nothing change with a new BIOS?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Asus issued a new BIOS (3202) for the Z170 Pro Gaming and I was wondering if anyone with the board here tried if it improves OC (higher OC or lower voltage). Is it worth to give it a go or does usually nothing change with a new BIOS?


I doubt any BIOS ever had anything to do with OC.. I heard lately, the Asus BIOS's have been buggy so I'll wait for other people to tell me it's okay.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Asus issued a new BIOS (3202) for the Z170 Pro Gaming and I was wondering if anyone with the board here tried if it improves OC (higher OC or lower voltage). Is it worth to give it a go or does usually nothing change with a new BIOS?


I'm using 3201 on my Z170-Pro (not the gaming version) and have no issues with it. Didn't seem to affect stability or overclocking at all. Here is what it claims to fix:

Z170-PRO BIOS 3201
- Improved CPU compatibility
- Fixed wake-up function when using some PCIE devices.
- Improved keyboard compatibility when "Fast Boot" enabled.
- Fixed DRAM frequency read display error in OS.
- Improved DRAM XMP compatibility over 4200MHz.
- Fixed Plextor M.2 device issue.
- Modified OA key function in legacy OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I doubt any BIOS ever had anything to do with OC.. I heard lately, the Asus BIOS's have been buggy so I'll wait for other people to tell me it's okay.


On a mature platform like this, no probably not, but I've seen anecdotal evidence that in some cases one BIOS version will get better results than another. And as stated above I'm having 0 issues with 3201 on my Z170-Pro (non gaming).


----------



## DeathAngel74

The bios didnt effect overclocking, I messed with new stuff that I should not have.


----------



## DragonHFG

Alright, the cache multiplier is the only setting i need to tweak, it doesnt have its own voltage?
Ill try to bump up the cache voltage and leave everything else auto (besides my 4.5GHz OC).


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonHFG*
> 
> Alright, the cache multiplier is the only setting i need to tweak, it doesnt have its own voltage?
> Ill try to bump up the cache voltage and leave everything else auto (besides my 4.5GHz OC).


On Skylake the core voltage is also the cache voltage


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Can I ask you make some screenshots from bios (I mean all OC area and cpu)? Maybe I missed smt


Hey finally got a chance to grab that for you lol.

These are the power settings I was talking about. Then I just used adaptive voltage and set clock basically that's it.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Hey finally got a chance to grab that for you lol.
> 
> These are the power settings I was talking about. Then I just used adaptive voltage and set clock basically that's it.


Thank you







I almost forgot


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hi all,

I have long run my 6700k at 4.6GHz stabily with any issue for a year. Unfortuately today I just experienced "PFN_LIST_CORRUPT" BSOD. Does anyone know if this BSOD is related to overclocking with insufficient Vcore or other voltages?

I am now changing my Vcore in UEFI from 1.34v to 1.345v, and 1.36v is shown when checked in windows. The temperature after the change of Vcore is 24-27C at idle, may I also know such temperature is normal?

Anson


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have long run my 6700k at 4.6GHz stabily with any issue for a year. Unfortuately today I just experienced "PFN_LIST_CORRUPT" BSOD. Does anyone know if this BSOD is related to overclocking with insufficient Vcore or other voltages?
> 
> I am now changing my Vcore in UEFI from 1.34v to 1.345v, and 1.36v is shown when checked in windows. The temperature after the change of Vcore is 24-27C at idle, may I also know such temperature is normal?
> 
> Anson


If u tell me bsod code I'll tell you exactly what it is. Would be 0x0000101 or something like that with last 3 numbers being different.


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559014(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> If u tell me bsod code I'll tell you exactly what it is. Would be 0x0000101 or something like that with last 3 numbers being different.


Only PFN_LIST_CORRUPT is shown in the bluescreen, maybe I need to find the code somewhere else...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559014(v=vs.85).aspx


Thanks for your link.
I have run MemTest 86+ without errors, that means this BSOD is not caused by faulty RAM. Although it seems this BSOD can be related to drivers, I don't think they will corrupt because I just clean installed Windows 10, chipset and driver card driver that I have used for a year...


----------



## DeathAngel74

i just got a weird BSOD trying to push my oc higher. It said that nvidia was trying to access memory reserved for the OS. Weird....Lowered the oc back to what it was the other day and ran prime95 again... for an hour. All fine again...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can I leave CPU Core/Cache current limit max on Auto since I haven't experienced any throttling? I've seen others use 255.50. As I stated, no throttling, never changed it before either. I'm trying to find more info about it on the web, but Google isn't playing nice.








TIA


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can I leave CPU Core/Cache current limit max on Auto since I haven't experienced any throttling? I've seen others use 255.50. As I stated, no throttling, never changed it before either. I'm trying to find more info about it on the web, but Google isn't playing nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


I set mine to 255.5 just so I don't have to worry about it. I'm sure auto is fine though especially if you're not having issues. I've got a feeling this setting is mainly there for extreme overclocking and probably has no bearing on your average air/water OC (just a guess on my part)


----------



## DeathAngel74

syntax error


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Only PFN_LIST_CORRUPT is shown in the bluescreen, maybe I need to find the code somewhere else...
> Thanks for your link.
> I have run MemTest 86+ without errors, that means this BSOD is not caused by faulty RAM. Although it seems this BSOD can be related to drivers, I don't think they will corrupt because I just clean installed Windows 10, chipset and driver card driver that I have used for a year...


Download a program called bluescreen reader. Also make sure ur not running msi afterburner or anything like that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I set mine to 255.5 just so I don't have to worry about it. I'm sure auto is fine though especially if you're not having issues. I've got a feeling this setting is mainly there for extreme overclocking and probably has no bearing on your average air/water OC (just a guess on my part)


Yeah, I figured as much. I'm not worried though, I wouldn't call +/- 6 mhz throttling anyway. I'll play it safe though and leave it for now, lol. I already had 2 BSOD tonight trying to get to 4.8ghz. FCLK is 1045.0, I'm assuming that's ok? Thanks again.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'll play it safe and leave it for now, lol. I already had 2 BSOD trying to get to 4.8ghz. FCLK is 1045.0, I'm assuming that's ok?


Yeah.



> Originally Posted by *Baenwort*





> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> x264-log_stable.rtf 4k .rtf file


Charted.
Please note the bottom message in the chart itself:



> Skylake is no longer the latest-gen mainstream Intel line of processors. As such, no updates to this chart are guaranteed anymore.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> Hey finally got a chance to grab that for you lol.
> 
> These are the power settings I was talking about. Then I just used adaptive voltage and set clock basically that's it.


F12 might help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have long run my 6700k at 4.6GHz stabily with any issue for a year. Unfortuately today I just experienced "PFN_LIST_CORRUPT" BSOD. Does anyone know if this BSOD is related to overclocking with insufficient Vcore or other voltages?
> 
> I am now changing my Vcore in UEFI from 1.34v to 1.345v, and 1.36v is shown when checked in windows. The temperature after the change of Vcore is 24-27C at idle, may I also know such temperature is normal?
> 
> Anson


Totally normal temperature. Nothing to worry about. Is the BSOD regular?


----------



## DeathAngel74

In case anyone wants to use this thread tag in their signature:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:devil-smi[B][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics][Official] Skylake Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] [/URL][/B]:devil-smi[/CENTER]


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ansontzcheung
This all I could find....very vague and seems to be driver related?
Quote:


> Cause:
> 
> This error is typically caused by a driver passing a bad memory descriptor list.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Guys reading now this thread since some time, but dint found answers to following questions:

having mine 6600K now oc on 4,6 GHZ @ 1,376V -1,384V (CPU-Z & CPUID HW monitor) with 31°C idle and 58-60°C max. load with Corsair H115i and Thermal Grizly cryonaut.

Mobo: MSI Z170 Gaming pro carbon
Memory: Corsair dominator 4x4GB 2133 Mhz - now at 2666 Mhz

Questions:

1, manual voltage at 1,376V -1,384V means constant voltage even on idle? from the long term perspective can it harm the CPU or shorten the life time of it?

2, what are the optimal high temperatures for CPU under load? 60-70°C

3, Are the benefits worth to push it to 4,8 Ghz? Is it a big difference for gaming/multitasking? (used 6-12h/7)

4, is it better to push the ram to higher MHZ?

Many thanks for any comment.

BR.

MM


----------



## DeathAngel74

1a. i don't think so
1b. no, maybe a year or maybe 2 years shorter, most of us upgrade within 2-4 years anyway. I've had mine on adaptive for a year 1.296v-1.424v(1.408v load).
2.
*60 = normal
70 = warm
75 = warm 100% load
80 = hot*
3. not really, just stick to 4.6 or 4.7 due to higher temps, unless you plan on removing the IHS and replacing stock Intel TIM
4. you can, but I would set it to XMP in the bios, the bios will recognize optimized ram mhz


----------



## Memmento Mori

DeathAngel74 thank you very much.

1a/b - good, i will wait till august for the new x299 platform from intel

2, im more than normal while plaing and now typing and have CPU on 42-46 degrees







glad to know

3, i stay on 4,6, dont want to remove or change the CPU it self, as im planing to sell it with warranty in august.

4, XMP is on with the 2666 Mhz so i suggest it is fine....

Thank you very much for clarifying! please correct me if im wrong....

BR,

MM


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're welcome.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOODedDutchman*
> 
> If u tell me bsod code I'll tell you exactly what it is. Would be 0x0000101 or something like that with last 3 numbers being different.
> 
> 
> 
> Only PFN_LIST_CORRUPT is shown in the bluescreen, maybe I need to find the code somewhere else...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559014(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your link.
> *I have run MemTest 86+ without errors*, that means this BSOD is not caused by faulty RAM. Although it seems this BSOD can be related to drivers, I don't think they will corrupt because I just clean installed Windows 10, chipset and driver card driver that I have used for a year...
Click to expand...

I find Mem86+ no longer valid when overclocking, not just ram but cpu and/or cache OC's (same voltage), you should be using HCI Memtest or GSAT to truly test your ram and associated overclocks, more info *HERE* ... on Z170/270 your Cache stability can play a big part in your ram stability when overclocking, and any XMP ram profile is technically an overclock and you may need to fine tune your DRAM / IO / SA voltages depending on your motherboard if your getting unexpected BSOD's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can I leave CPU Core/Cache current limit max on Auto since I haven't experienced any throttling? I've seen others use 255.50. As I stated, no throttling, never changed it before either. I'm trying to find more info about it on the web, but Google isn't playing nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


I also manually set mine at 255.50 but I OC both my ram and Cache ... but AUTO should be ok with the Hero board unless you suspect some of the conditions I briefly mentioned above


----------



## DeathAngel74

I overclock core/cache/ram as well. I just set it to 255.50. I overlooked that setting for so long, lol.
4.7 ghz - core
4.7 ghz - ring/cache
3200 mhz - RAM
Thanks again!


----------



## Memmento Mori

Do i missing something when i have it:

4.6 ghz - core
3.9 ghz - ring/cache
2666 mhz - RAM

??? Atm have it stable for a week and no blue screens... nothing.... Is it important to have the ring/cache at same lvl as core?


----------



## DragonHFG

I have following options in bios.

CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
Min CPU Cache Ratio[Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ration [Auto]

What should i set settings to? Min/max both at 45? Can i ignore the top one?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Set the top one to 255.50
set the middle one -1 multiplier lower than cache
set the bottom on to match core, if stable
i.e. if bclk is 100 mhz and core is x47
255.50
46
47


----------



## ddlepage

Username: ddlepage
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 4.0GHz
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4.6GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz
Bios Config: Adaptive Mode: 1.300V;
Vcore: (Load: 1.312V-1.328V) (Idle: 1.312V)
VID: (Load: 1.329V-1.335V) (Idle: 1.308V- 1.309V)
FCLK: 100MHz
Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro H100i v2
Stability Test: Prime95 V.28.10 Blend 1 hour; x264 16T 5 hours;
Batch Number: Vietnam X547B012
Ram Speed: XMP 3600 18-19-39-58
Ram Voltage: 1.35V
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene (Bios 3201)
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability: 140%; CPU Power Phase Controle: Optimize; iGPU Multi-Monitor: Enabled; Primary Display: PEG; DVMT Pre-Allocated: 1024M; Max. CPU Graphics Ratio: 24; CPU Graphics Current Capability: 140%; CPU Graphics Power Phase Controle: Optimize; All other default setting;

You have recommendations for my config?


----------



## MattBaneLM

the closer you can have the cache to core the better


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddlepage*
> 
> Username: ddlepage
> CPU Model: 6700k
> Base Clock: 4.0GHz
> Core Multiplier: 46
> Core Frequency: 4.6GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4.1GHz
> Bios Config: Adaptive Mode: 1.300V;
> Vcore: (Load: 1.312V-1.328V) (Idle: 1.312V)
> VID: (Load: 1.329V-1.335V) (Idle: 1.308V- 1.309V)
> FCLK: 100MHz
> Cooling Solution: Corsair Hydro H100i v2
> Stability Test: Prime95 V.28.10 Blend 1 hour; x264 16T 5 hours;
> Batch Number: Vietnam X547B012
> Ram Speed: XMP 3600 18-19-39-58
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Gene (Bios 3201)
> LLC Setting: Level 5
> Misc Comments: CPU Current Capability: 140%; CPU Power Phase Controle: Optimize; iGPU Multi-Monitor: Enabled; Primary Display: PEG; DVMT Pre-Allocated: 1024M; Max. CPU Graphics Ratio: 24; CPU Graphics Current Capability: 140%; CPU Graphics Power Phase Controle: Optimize; All other default setting;
> 
> You have recommendations for my config?


Temps? Cause you can push it further if temps are in check. 24/7 safe voltage is considered 1.4-1.45V.
Try overclocking on manual first and disable svid when overclocking. Re enable svid afterwards and enable adaptive again.


----------



## ddlepage

In manual mode with the 1,300V config it is the minimum to stabilize it (24h is too long) and with the maximum temperature 78c (water 32c)


----------



## ddlepage

I tried a negative offset...


----------



## abso

Unless you plan to remove Intels toothpaste I wouldnt go any higher with my voltages.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddlepage*
> 
> In manual mode with the 1,300V config it is the minimum to stabilize it (24h is too long) and with the maximum temperature 78c (water 32c)


Now delid that sucker and start clocking!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Unless you plan to remove Intels toothpaste I wouldnt go any higher with my voltages.


It's worse than toothpaste, more like gorilla snot or wet chalk, lol.
https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Snot-Original-Drumstick-Guitar/dp/B0002GL5S8
Delid tool I used:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's worse than toothpaste, more like gorilla snot or wet chalk, lol.
> https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Snot-Original-Drumstick-Guitar/dp/B0002GL5S8
> Delid tool I used:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


>Don't really read post
>Expand pictures
>How the hell did he delid with a guitar?








>Imagines playing different chords until glue resonates and separates
>imagines using the strings like a wire blade
>imagines smashing guitar on CPU like Hendrix when nothing else worked
>goes back and actually reads post
>oh








>10/10, would imagine Jimi Hendrix delidding a CPU with a guitar again


----------



## DeathAngel74

oops! laptop is having issues. i think i forgot to remove the guitar screenshot. oh well, lol


----------



## GroinShooter

That's a nice LTD you got there


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was a birfday gift from my wife last year. Gary Holt signature I think. Testament and Slayer edition. Between building pcs, vaping, and guitars....I think I need to find less expensive hobbies, lol.


----------



## GroinShooter

I got the same itch - pcs, downhill riding and guitars. Finding less expensive hobbies hasn't quite worked out for me neither.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Guys i experienced a problem while gaming Mafia III.

after a random time of playing the game closes or freezes but just the game, can it be bcs of the OC? or should I just reinstal the game?

any ideas?

(i know you are not the "my game is not working" comunity, but this is kinda a problem which appeared right after the OC, and sorry for the oftopic)

my setup:

MSI Z170 gaming pro carbon
Intel I5 6600K @ 4,6 Ghz core and 3,9 GHZ mem cache
Corsair Dominator 16 GB 2133 Mhz - OC at 2666 MHZ
MSI RX 480 Gaming 8 GB


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Guys i experienced a problem while gaming Mafia III.
> 
> after a random time of playing the game closes or freezes but just the game, can it be bcs of the OC? or should I just reinstal the game?
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> (i know you are not the "my game is not working" comunity, but this is kinda a problem which appeared right after the OC, and sorry for the oftopic)
> 
> my setup:
> 
> MSI Z170 gaming pro carbon
> Intel I5 6600K @ 4,6 Ghz core and 3,9 GHZ mem cache
> Corsair Dominator 16 GB 2133 Mhz - OC at 2666 MHZ
> MSI RX 480 Gaming 8 GB


What is your VCore in Bios? along with SA and VCCIO voltages?

Did you run any stress testing programs, if so any issues? How long were they ran?


----------



## Memmento Mori

hope it answers your questions

yes i run for example the real bench for 2,5 hours, no problem. Also cinebench once and wPrime once, nothing no poblem ....


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it answers your questions
> 
> yes i run for example the real bench for 2,5 hours, no problem. Also cinebench once and wPrime once, nothing no poblem ....


I would actually take your CPU SA Voltage off auto and set it to 1.20 and see if you are stable if not you can bump up to 1.25 to be 24/7 safe on the voltage side CPU IO I would also drop down to 1.15 as well and check stability your XMP profile is driving your voltages hard, also back DRAM voltage down to 1.35 or preferably set it to what your kit is rated for.

On the first page of the this thread there are bench-marking utilities the x264 test is the standard test for this forum.

Your Vcore should be enough unless you were particularly unlucky in the chip you got.


----------



## lonsor

Username: Lonsor
CPU Model: 6700K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 47
Core Frequency: 4.7 GHz
Cache Frequency: 4.1 (Auto)
Vcore in UEFI: 1.395
Vcore: 1.392
FCLK: 1 (Auto)
Cooling Solution: Corsair H100i v2
Stability Test: 4 runs (1+ hour) of Prime95 28.10 - Custom 8T, Min/Max FFT size 1344K, Run FFTs in-place YES, Memory to use 2000MB, Time to run each FFT size 15min.
Batch Number: Vietnam X602C062
Ram Speed: 2666 15-17-17-35, JEDEC 1.20V (XMP Disabled), 2x8GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2666MHz.
Ram Voltage: 1.20V (default)
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Gene (BIOS 3201)
LLC Setting: Level 5
Misc Comments: SVID 1.264 (stock), VRM Spread Spectrum DISABLED, CPU temps below 70ºC.

Prime95 stresses your CPU quite a bit. For it to be completed successfully, you need an extra 32mV (in comparison to Custom x264 or ROG RealBench).
I did run Custom x264 and ROG RealBench with lower Vcore and previous BIOS. I will run them again. At least x264.

Followed this guide for Prime95: http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/

EDIT: I ran some tests to check out temps (21ºC ambient). These were made at [email protected] with a H60 AIO (single 120mm 2000rpm).
*Prime95*
[email protected] (4x15min): temps around 70ºC (78ºC max) //To test the core and the core voltage
[email protected] (15min) (78ºC avg, 80ºC max) //127W To test cooling solution

*x264 v2.06*
16T Normal (20min) (68ºC avg, 70ºC max) //99W


----------



## DeathAngel74

You would have to delid to reach 4.7. Heat is your enemy. After delid I was able to reach 4.7 @ 1.408v. 4.6 @ 1.37 and 4.5 @ 1.296v, 4.4 @ 1.256v


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You would have to delid to reach 4.7. Heat is your enemy. After delid I was able to reach 4.7 @ 1.408v. 4.6 @ 1.37 and 4.5 @ 1.296v, 4.4 @ 1.256v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You would have to delid to reach 4.7. Heat is your enemy. After delid I was able to reach 4.7 @ 1.408v. 4.6 @ 1.37 and 4.5 @ 1.296v, 4.4 @ 1.256v


Thx,
I saw your stress tests on the spreadsheet. Have you tried p95 with custom test with FFT 1.344K. It's how der8auer does it in his tutorial. I kinda liked it tbh. I wasn't much of a fan of p95 til I saw it.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I would actually take your CPU SA Voltage off auto and set it to 1.20 and see if you are stable if not you can bump up to 1.25 to be 24/7 safe on the voltage side CPU IO I would also drop down to 1.15 as well and check stability your XMP profile is driving your voltages hard, also back DRAM voltage down to 1.35 or preferably set it to what your kit is rated for.
> 
> On the first page of the this thread there are bench-marking utilities the x264 test is the standard test for this forum.
> 
> Your Vcore should be enough unless you were particularly unlucky in the chip you got.


i did what you suggested, but its unstable. SA 1,25V and also bumped core voltage to 1,380V but unstable, x264 test makes 1-2 rounds and blue screen...

any suggestions?


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> i did what you suggested, but its unstable. SA 1,25V and also bumped core voltage to 1,380V but unstable, x264 test makes 1-2 rounds and blue screen...
> 
> any suggestions?


What are you running for cooling for the CPU?

Also at this point I would set your ram back to stock settings instead of using XMP, the goal at this point would be to get your CPU overclock stable and then we can worry about RAM.


----------



## bind777

Wonder if I could get some input on this. Figure this thread would be better suited than starting my own.

I haven't OC'd yet but I just delidded my 6700K last night. Prior to the delid most of the BIOS settings were default. I also setup a profile where XMP is enabled which I am currently using now. In both cases, on XMP and Auto, Vcore is set to Auto in the BIOS.

I ran IBT under Very High to gauge my temps both before and after and here are some of the results.

Before Delid:

XMP disabled
Vcore: 1.408 (Auto)
Temps: 72-80 C

After Delid:

XMP enabled
Vcore: 1.184 (Auto and yes, under load)
Temps: 54-62 C

Could delidding result in the Auto Vcore dropping? It's a pretty drastic difference. The only difference here is XMP but the Vcore in the BIOS remained the same.

Also, here is my batch number: *X645B674* Can anyone share some insight on this? Its a Vietnam chip and I've never seen one start with X


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bind777*
> 
> Wonder if I could get some input on this. Figure this thread would be better suited than starting my own.
> 
> I haven't OC'd yet but I just delidded my 6700K last night. Prior to the delid most of the BIOS settings were default. I also setup a profile where XMP is enabled which I am currently using now. In both cases, on XMP and Auto, Vcore is set to Auto in the BIOS.
> 
> I ran IBT under Very High to gauge my temps both before and after and here are some of the results.
> 
> Before Delid:
> 
> XMP disabled
> Vcore: 1.408 (Auto)
> Temps: 72-80 C
> 
> After Delid:
> 
> XMP enabled
> Vcore: 1.184 (Auto and yes, under load)
> Temps: 54-62 C
> 
> Could delidding result in the Auto Vcore dropping? It's a pretty drastic difference. The only difference here is XMP but the Vcore in the BIOS remained the same.
> 
> Also, here is my batch number: *X645B674* Can anyone share some insight on this? Its a Vietnam chip and I've never seen one start with X


1.408V is insanely high for a stock CPU. That explains most of the difference in temps.
When stress testing, you should set your vcore to manual to avoid overvoltage. I think that the XMP profile had an impact beyond just memory settings.

PS: I have a Vietnam X chip and at stock I never get above 1.264V (although I'm not syncing all cores and I'm using Intel Turbo rules) and my temps stay below 65ºC after 15min of [email protected]


----------



## TUFinside

Rather than overclocking my CPU to high sky, i'm trying to achieve 4Ghz with the lowest Vcore, these are my results but i did not test stability thoroughly. Also i managed to set my 32Gb RAM to 3100 Mhz CL 15, i wish i could achieve 3200 CL14. I attached my settings in .txt file, please tell me what you think and how i can fine tune these settings and also what i did wrong, this is overwhelming for me.

My rig:

Asus Gene VIII Z170
i5 6600K
32 Gigs Trident Z 3200 CL16
GTX 1070



CPU-Z shows CPU under stress.

And the settings used within BIOS, i know, sounds weird...









downvolt_setting.txt 70k .txt file


Thanks for reading !


----------



## DeathAngel74

Off topic
I have the same wallpaper except for my phone.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> What are you running for cooling for the CPU?
> 
> Also at this point I would set your ram back to stock settings instead of using XMP, the goal at this point would be to get your CPU overclock stable and then we can worry about RAM.


went back to the stock settings: XMP off - mem back to 2133 Mhz @1,35V

CPU SA Voltage - 1,25V
CPU IO Voltage 1,15V

All the Core voltage from 1,375 to 1,385 fialed in a blue screen...

Now trying it with 1,395V lets see how much loops it makes as the voltages before made just like 2-3 loops and blue screen....

Fro cooling im using an Corsair i115 AIO cooler and my teps are now between 58-62 on the 1,395 voltage...

Am I missing some other bios settings?

many thanks for any info/suggestion.


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> went back to the stock settings: XMP off - mem back to 2133 Mhz @1,35V
> 
> CPU SA Voltage - 1,25V
> CPU IO Voltage 1,15V
> 
> All the Core voltage from 1,375 to 1,385 fialed in a blue screen...
> 
> Now trying it with 1,395V lets see how much loops it makes as the voltages before made just like 2-3 loops and blue screen....
> 
> Fro cooling im using an Corsair i115 AIO cooler and my teps are now between 58-62 on the 1,395 voltage...
> 
> Am I missing some other bios settings?
> 
> many thanks for any info/suggestion.


Not that I can think of, you could try changing LLC in bios, at this point one of two things is possible. You got unlucky in the silicon lottery and your chip doesn't want to do 4.6ghz without a lot of voltage. Or something else is causing instability such as a bad ram stick for example.

You can test to see if something else is an issue by loading optimized defaults in bios and then doing the same stress test you have been currently attempting. If you still crash then it could be a bad ram slot or ram stick.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> Not that I can think of, you could try changing LLC in bios, at this point one of two things is possible. You got unlucky in the silicon lottery and your chip doesn't want to do 4.6ghz without a lot of voltage. Or something else is causing instability such as a bad ram stick for example.
> 
> You can test to see if something else is an issue by loading optimized defaults in bios and then doing the same stress test you have been currently attempting. If you still crash then it could be a bad ram slot or ram stick.




atm are 31 rounds done, and still going....

as I cant doo anything whyle testing i did a picture of the readings by my phone.... what i dont understand is the voltage in powers/dram ... max was 2,25V?

are you seeing anything else what could be the problem?

ty for any ideas


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> 
> 
> atm are 31 rounds done, and still going....
> 
> as I cant doo anything whyle testing i did a picture of the readings by my phone.... what i dont understand is the voltage in powers/dram ... max was 2,25V?
> 
> are you seeing anything else what could be the problem?
> 
> ty for any ideas


I don't see a DRAM voltage of 2.25 volts, I do see wattage of 2.26 that isn't really an issue. If you were pushing 2.25 volts through your ram it would kill the memory controller or the ram rather quickly.

If you are at 31 runs so far that is a good sign, might have just needed that extra vcore bump. If you get to 50 runs then you should be good to go, at that point you can start messing with your ram again and try and get your SA and VCCIO voltages lower since right now from your last posts your sitting right at max safe for those values.

Here are the safe voltages for 24/7
Safe Voltages (TENTATIVE):
Vcore: 1.4v
VCCIO: 1.2v
System Agent (SA): 1.25v
Vdimm: 1.35v


----------



## BUDAFILMS

Hi

I want to go to adaptative and my temps ramp up to 82 (max) degrees. Can I let in Manual(74 degrees Max) or is not good for the system.

Maximus VIII Hero
6700k @47 1.385
XMP Ram 3200 MHZ
rest in AUTO (I don't know what else to touch).

Thanks


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhany*
> 
> I don't see a DRAM voltage of 2.25 volts, I do see wattage of 2.26 that isn't really an issue. If you were pushing 2.25 volts through your ram it would kill the memory controller or the ram rather quickly.
> 
> If you are at 31 runs so far that is a good sign, might have just needed that extra vcore bump. If you get to 50 runs then you should be good to go, at that point you can start messing with your ram again and try and get your SA and VCCIO voltages lower since right now from your last posts your sitting right at max safe for those values.
> 
> Here are the safe voltages for 24/7
> Safe Voltages (TENTATIVE):
> Vcore: 1.4v
> VCCIO: 1.2v
> System Agent (SA): 1.25v
> Vdimm: 1.35v


yeah you are right, my fault...

i have to wait 2,5 loops more and im done with the 50 loops... after it i will set the voltages like you write, make another 50 loops test and after it play with the ram settings?

or should i go little lower with the voltages and try if it is stable? (belov the safe voltages you stated?).

CPU cache clocks can stay auto on 3,9 Ghz?

ty for your support


----------



## Zhany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> yeah you are right, my fault...
> 
> i have to wait 2,5 loops more and im done with the 50 loops... after it i will set the voltages like you write, make another 50 loops test and after it play with the ram settings?
> 
> or should i go little lower with the voltages and try if it is stable? (belov the safe voltages you stated?).
> 
> CPU cache clocks can stay auto on 3,9 Ghz?
> 
> ty for your support


The voltages I listed are the maximum safe voltages so ideally you want to be as far below those voltages as possible, your Vcore I wouldn't touch at this point since its where you hit the stable point. Once the 50 loops you are now passes then you can try and get your ram XMP profile sorted out. In short you want to get SA and VCCIO as low as possible same with the DRAM voltage.

CPU cache on auto is fine it really doesn't matter much for performance.


----------



## Sharangir

Why does your corsair link show 4 mobo temps and mine won't show me the water temp.. it's in the bios and asus ai suite shows it too...

That's so frustrating!


----------



## lonsor

Can you try to run the memory at [email protected]? I'd try to run everything at default. Maybe your Windows installation was corrupted during one of the BSODs.


----------



## lonsor

edited.


----------



## Frosted racquet

A stupid question but I have to check.
I'm running a 6700k (from signature) at stock frequencies, with DDR4 XMP 2400 CL12 1.35v enabled. I've been testing my temps @"stock" with LinX to get a baseline reading and sometimes the numbers in the Residual column (vertical) aren't identical- which I've read somewhere that indicates the CPU isn't 100% stable. Is that true?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I am very disappointed. The pc kept crashing all day today, Windows stop errors 0x101, 0x7b, 0x7f, etc. Games, stress tests,benchmarks.My 6700k can't handle 4.7 ghz after all, even after delidding. I'm back to 4.6/4.1 @1.37v-1.385v LLC 5/Asus M8H 2202 bios. Adaptive voltage is still broken in that version...Going to reinstall Windows on my next day off. It's corrupt from all the bsod's.

Edit:
The system survived 10 loops of RB, but crashed during the stress test due to nvidia driver crash. I read somewhere that it's a known issue with Pascal. Running the latest 378.78.


----------



## kpeter

Hello,

I'd like to ask is it worth to buy the i7 6700k instead of the non K i7 6700? I could get a new non K 6700 for like 225 euro, while the 6700k is 275 euro on the used cpu market.

I have an Asrock z170 gaming k4 motherboard that can also overclock the non K 6700. So basically is the K version worth the around 22% extra cost, for a few hundred mhz extra ~5% more performance.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's worth it if you get a decent chip. If not, you'll be spending the weekend trying get it stable like me, lol.


----------



## kpeter

As a said, i have this http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z170%20Gaming%20K4/index.us.asp motherboard.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's worth it if you get a decent chip. If not, you'll be spending the weekend trying get it stable like me, lol.


so true.... using it now just for the stability tests


----------



## DeathAngel74

Haha. Using it for the stability tests and having to redo the overclocking in to bios over and over again. It's like my ex wife...it'll work fine one day and the next it'll go crazy and give me a headache all day.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Haha. Using it for the stability tests and having to redo the overclocking in to bios over and over again. It's like my ex wife...it'll work fine one day and the next it'll go crazy and give me a headache all day.


yeah, most favorite question of my wife: Why has the PC be on the whole night?









does it mean that if i figure out the voltages with which i can pass 50 loops of x264 test, it can anyway make some troubless/issues?


----------



## austinmrs

Should i buy the 7700k or the 6700k is better?

I've heard that the 7700k is hotter and the performance is basically the same.

I have a viii hero. So if i got a 7700k i have to buy a new board.

Also i have g skill ripjaw V, and on my bios i cant enable xmp.

It doesn't appear. I only get Auto or Manual on the option, no XMP option.

If i go to the basic bios, i cant enable xmp either.

I have my ram on slot 1 and 3.

What am i doing wrong? The ram says it support XMP 2.0


----------



## DeathAngel74

The 7700k has been supported since 3101 BIOS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

After upgrading to an H100i v2 I can push my 6600k to 4.7Ghz @ 1.38v. Seems stable so far although I haven't been using prime95 to stress but my PC did not crash after 4 hours of playing GTAV so that's a good sign.

I also love how I can't even pass 60c after playing those 4 hours either, really impressed by this board and liquid cooler so far.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anyone know what would cause luxmark64 exe to crash? I can pass 10 loops of the benchmark no problem.im confused.gtx 1070 and i7 6700k
Tia


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nevermind, the problem was caused by precisionxoc running at the same time ;[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## abso

Hi guys, what games would you recommend to test your OC stability? Right now I'm playing some Mafia III which uses up to 65% of the cpu ([email protected]). Is that game a good pick for testing or would you recommend something different?


----------



## kpeter

Is there any experience about how good can a 6700T be overclocked? Can i assume it will go as high as a normal non K 6700?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi guys, what games would you recommend to test your OC stability? Right now I'm playing some Mafia III which uses up to 65% of the cpu ([email protected]). Is that game a good pick for testing or would you recommend something different?


I personally use GTAV since this game is super heavy on both GPU and GPU. If you have an unstable OC on either of them, it will usually catch it within an hour.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I vote Star Wars Battlefront 2015


----------



## g-lad21

Hello guys, could use some advice. using a 6700k.
Right now i cant get my pc to stabilize with 1.35V on my RAM, even [email protected]
I'm using Corsair memory that has XMPv2 up to 3000mhz

the question is, what is better? 4.4Ghz with 3000mhz or 4.7Ghz with 2133?
did any of you guys had luck with 1.35V? maybe with some lower clocks? 2600?

using a gigabyte board with all manual setttings and LLC to High.
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Memmento Mori

Just have a question about the cpu core/GT voltage mode on the MSI Z170 gaming pro carbon

Which setting I should use?

is override mode meaning like constant voltage ? No ups no downs? (in voltage)

if im not wrong on this mother board are the LLC settings not possible...

ty for any advice.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpeter*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to ask is it worth to buy the i7 6700k instead of the non K i7 6700? I could get a new non K 6700 for like 225 euro, while the 6700k is 275 euro on the used cpu market.
> 
> I have an Asrock z170 gaming k4 motherboard that can also overclock the non K 6700. So basically is the K version worth the around 22% extra cost, for a few hundred mhz extra ~5% more performance.


It's worth if you don't plan on OC'ing. Performance-wise it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Hi guys, what games would you recommend to test your OC stability? Right now I'm playing some Mafia III which uses up to 65% of the cpu ([email protected]). Is that game a good pick for testing or would you recommend something different?


I use bf1, mostly because it's the only game I play. It has given me a BSOD while at stock but it was because I updated the bios (to version that included kaby lake support) without updating the chipset drivers.
When it comes to temps, I feel bf1 really pushes the cpu.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> For those you that own a ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO motherboard, please steer clear of the 3201 BIOS. I spent the better part of my Saturday screwing around with settings that don't cause my PC to crash (It's almost midnight and I'm still dorking around with it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow. If I'm still having issues in the morning, I'll revert to 3101 or 2202. Just an FYI to save someone else a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the best part....my cpu core/package temps increased by 10C for no reason at all.


I updated and noticed no issues at all. I did reset to stock PRIOR to flash, not after.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nevermind, the problem was caused by precisionxoc running at the same time ;[
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That clears it all up. Wanna share the delid tool? I'll cover postage and kick you some back?


----------



## steelbom

Been running a 4.4GHz OC on my i5 6600K for a few months now. Lately been noticing occasional freezes in a couple of games... Is that usually from VDroop? Or lack of voltage overall?


----------



## austinmrs

Guys this is my current OC:

6600k - viii hero
4.7Ghz - 100 x 47 on all cores
LLC level at 5.
Manual voltage: 1.325
XMP Profile enabled at 2133 Mhz
Corsair H110i Gt

Everything else is default.

I dont reach 70ºC when stress testing with real bench.

Should i try 4.8Ghz or the performance gain is not worthed?


----------



## H1545

I have tried to overclock my cache freq. Is this good?

CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. 255.50
Min CPU Cache Ratio[Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ration 45

I have CPU multiplier at 45 @ 4.5GHz.
I left the Min CPU cache auto, so it clocks down when idle (as the CPU freq).
It seems to be stable in prime95.


----------



## egerds

MSI_Z170AGaming_M54.6ghz1.2800corevolt1.20SAwithmsi.png 346k .png file

per private message request of
@D13mass

I am showing my 4.6 ghz MSI Z170A gaming M5 4.6 ghz overclock
CPU 1.280v
SA 1.2

While folding on pair of MSI GTX 1080 8g gaming X

I still can't seem to get all 4 sticks of ram to run at rated 3600 instead of 3200

Edit adding second image

MSI_Z170AGaming_M54.6ghz1.2800corevolt1.20SAwithmsi.png 385k .png file

Derp I had forgotten select gpu 1 seperate gpu in left gpu-z


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I thought GTAV was CPU and GPU heavy...just bought rise of the tomb raider and 20 minutes in I get a BSOD due to unstable OC.

Luckily all I needed to do was put LLC back to lvl 5, lvl 4 was fine at lower voltages but at the 1.376 mark I need lvl 5.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys this is my current OC:
> 
> 6600k - viii hero
> 4.7Ghz - 100 x 47 on all cores
> LLC level at 5.
> Manual voltage: 1.325
> XMP Profile enabled at 2133 Mhz
> Corsair H110i Gt
> 
> Everything else is default.
> 
> I dont reach 70ºC when stress testing with real bench.
> 
> Should i try 4.8Ghz or the performance gain is not worthed?


Yeah, chances are you can reach 48x for a vcore lower than 1.4v. Aslo, no need to run xmp at 2133mhz.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Further testing indicates I'm gonna need 1.4v+ for a stable 4.7Ghz, guess I'll stick with 4.6Ghz since I don't particularly want to run that high of voltage.


----------



## TsarB

Hi guys

So today I decided to start overclocking my 6700k (first time I've ever tried to overclock anything) and ended up with 4.4GHz (44 x 100) at 1.285v manually set.
I tried to reach 4.5 but I got to 1.34v and the stress test would still fail on Aida64. Does this mean I have bad luck and got a bad chip or is there anything I can do to achive a stable 4.5 on lower voltage?

My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA Z170X UD5 and I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper N520. The max temp reached with 4.4GHz was 76º C while stress testing


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TsarB*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> So today I decided to start overclocking my 6700k (first time I've ever tried to overclock anything) and ended up with 4.4GHz (44 x 100) at 1.285v manually set.
> I tried to reach 4.5 but I got to 1.34v and the stress test would still fail on Aida64. Does this mean I have bad luck and got a bad chip or is there anything I can do to achive a stable 4.5 on lower voltage?
> 
> My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA Z170X UD5 and I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper N520. The max temp reached with 4.4GHz was 76º C while stress testing


Have you tried changing Load Line Calibration settings?
Check the spreadsheet and have a look at what people are using as LLC. I think that with that cooling solution you can't go too far.
I think that with the proper LLC settings you should still be getting to [email protected]


----------



## TsarB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Have you tried changing Load Line Calibration settings?
> Check the spreadsheet and have a look at what people are using as LLC. I think that with that cooling solution you can't go too far.
> I think that with the proper LLC settings you should still be getting to [email protected]


I havent read about Load Line Calibration, will take a look and try to change the settings. I know that the cooler won't help much, but I was hoping that a higher voltage wouldn't be necessary to reach 4.5GHz


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TsarB*
> 
> I havent read about Load Line Calibration, will take a look and try to change the settings. I know that the cooler won't help much, but I was hoping that a higher voltage wouldn't be necessary to reach 4.5GHz


Lets put it this way. With LLC on Auto I was (relatively=no bsod) stable at 1.380V. Using LLC allowed me to be (relatively stable) at 1.315V and fully stable (Prime95 custom 1344K) at 1.344V.

I was a bit worried at first because I wasn't sure if it was a good idea but after doing some more research and testing I concluded it's actually very safe. And at higher overclocks it's actually safer than auto llc.
The thing is the mobo does llc anyway. You want to have some control over it if you're overclocking.


----------



## misoonigiri

*Update*

Username: misoonigiri
CPU Model: 6700k
Base Clock: 105
Core Multiplier: 46
Core Frequency: 4830
Cache Frequency: 4305
Vcore in UEFI: Adaptive 1.378 +0.020
Vcore: 1.424
FCLK: 1050
Cooling Solution: Noctua D15S Delid Reseal
Stability Test: OCN custom x264 16T (5.75hrs), RealBench 2.44 (5hrs), HCI Memtest 1880MB x8 (15hrs)

Batch Number: Malaysia L547B352
Ram Speed: 3780 17-17-17-37 2T
Ram Voltage: 1.36v, VCCIO 1.1375v, System Agent 1.20v
Motherboard: Asus Hero
LLC Setting: 5
Misc Comments:




Spoiler: RealBench & HCI Memtest


----------



## TsarB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Lets put it this way. With LLC on Auto I was (relatively=no bsod) stable at 1.380V. Using LLC allowed me to be (relatively stable) at 1.315V and fully stable (Prime95 custom 1344K) at 1.344V.
> 
> I was a bit worried at first because I wasn't sure if it was a good idea but after doing some more research and testing I concluded it's actually very safe. And at higher overclocks it's actually safer than auto llc.
> The thing is the mobo does llc anyway. You want to have some control over it if you're overclocking.


There are only 3 options on LLC: standard, high and auto. Is that it?
What frequency are you using your cpu at?

I updated the bios to enable XMP, will see if the new bios allows me to get a stable 4.5 on lower vcore. If not, I'll try changing the LLC settings


----------



## Lundy

Hi guys, I bought a cheap used i7 6700 with a gigabyte ga z170xp-sli mobo and I had some questions when it came to overclocking it. This board supposedly supports bclk overclocking, the mobo came with F20 bios. When I attempt overclocking the bclk I simply won't post I can't even get it to 110 following this guide http://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/

I've not attempted to flash the bios, tho it seems the previous owner has, as it's running on f20 and dual bios seems to be disabled? Anyway, any advice or insight appreciated as I've not overclocked anything other than x58 and am3.


----------



## EMUracing

Don't think f20 supports non-k overclocking. You would have to change the bios to one that does.

http://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z170-non-k-overclocking-guide/#comment-34146 while it's a different model gigabyte, it's the same Era bios. Looks like it's not a simple flash of the bios, since it's protected to flash back to the non-k oc bios. You would need to do the workaround.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> Hello guys, could use some advice. using a 6700k.
> Right now i cant get my pc to stabilize with 1.35V on my RAM, even [email protected]
> I'm using Corsair memory that has XMPv2 up to 3000mhz
> 
> the question is, what is better? 4.4Ghz with 3000mhz or 4.7Ghz with 2133?
> did any of you guys had luck with 1.35V? maybe with some lower clocks? 2600?
> 
> using a gigabyte board with all manual setttings and LLC to High.
> Thanks for any advice


Test the memory with stock cpu speeds, and see what you can do with it. Turn xmp off, set the primary timings to the rated settings and vdimm to 1.35v. Test each memory divider, from 2133 up to 3000.

If you have issues at 3000, try one divider lower... if that works fine, then bump up the bclk a bit at a time and test for stability to see where is limit is.

You may need to adjust the system agent voltage a bit to stabilize. You don't have to have the memory at 3000 or 2133... just find the limit of it, then try to get near it while maximizing your cpu speed.


----------



## stephenn82

Ok, maybe I am hosing this up, but I am trying to figure out what my VID is for my 6700k on my Maximus VIII Hero.

I found some old guides from way back (sandy bridge or Ivy perhaps?) and it seemed outdated. I followed the best I could, by disabling c states, speed step, and letting the CPU run at whatever voltage it needed, per se.

I booted into windows, HFInfo, XTU, and CPU-Z were all showing 1.52 for core volts...ouch!

I thought I had bad parts, went back in to reset all of it, start again...this time it shows 1.248 in BIOS. When loaded up, it dips to 1.216. Only thing different is I enabled XMP for RAM without applying profile to CPU, and put LLC to Auto. It was on 5 earlier.

Anyone know of the best way to find a stable, solid VID for Skylake? Am I hosing this all up like an FNG? (hehe, you know what that is...)


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Ok, maybe I am hosing this up, but I am trying to figure out what my VID is for my 6700k on my Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> I found some old guides from way back (sandy bridge or Ivy perhaps?) and it seemed outdated. I followed the best I could, by disabling c states, speed step, and letting the CPU run at whatever voltage it needed, per se.
> 
> I booted into windows, HFInfo, XTU, and CPU-Z were all showing 1.52 for core volts...ouch!
> 
> I thought I had bad parts, went back in to reset all of it, start again...this time it shows 1.248 in BIOS. When loaded up, it dips to 1.216. Only thing different is I enabled XMP for RAM without applying profile to CPU, and put LLC to Auto. It was on 5 earlier.
> 
> Anyone know of the best way to find a stable, solid VID for Skylake? Am I hosing this all up like an FNG? (hehe, you know what that is...)


can't help you with the maximus finding VID, but your LLC was too high. Which is why you saw the high voltage.

The goal with LLC, is to battle against vdroop. With no LLC, vcore will drop under load. LLC will raise the vcore as it is loaded.

Set the voltage on bios with no LLC, then load the cpu and look at the volts. Let's say you set 1.3 in bios. With no LLC it would drop to 1.23 out something like that LLC 1 will raise the voltage a little, maybe to 1.26 LLC will bring it up further, let's sayou 1.29... and so on. LLC 3 1.32, LLC 4 1.39, and LLC 5 1.5... I made up these numbers to show an example.

You should test LLC 1, then 2, then 3, until your load voltage is as close to the voltage that you have set in bios.

Personally, I use a lower LLC with adaptive offset voltage with my setup. I think it is safer for the cpu to have some droop with an adaptive voltage, but different people have different approaches with similar results.


----------



## lonsor

Be sure to use intel rules for turbo boost instead of Asus multicore enhancement.This is for forcing the stock speed of the cpu. With this setting, Auto VCore should never go over your svid.


----------



## TheMack

Use it or leave it for the stats, no pics provided.

6700k NOT delidded on asus z170 pro gaming aura (using iGPU atm)
adaptative voltage +0.250 turbo, + 0.140 always, for +0.390 total.
translate to about 0.955v when idle at 800mhz and 1.408 when fully stressed 8threads HT on.
Base clock at 100.25 1-2 cores multi is 47, 3-4 cores multi is 46.
cache at default 4.1
1 stick ddr4 8gb 2133 1.25v atm
LLC lvl5
CPU power limit 140%
C-states limited to C3
Speedstep On
cci and sa at stock V
all other power savings off
H115i cooler, in push only using 2 Noctuas 1500PWM 140mm, pump at max speed on sata power, no Link software(pure crap)
fans controlled in bios and only spin at CPU=55C and max out at CPU=75C
idle and browsing temps between 33C and 44C, fans are OFF
fully stressed using prime 28.10 small max heat: 2 threads at 4.7= 77C, 8 threads at 4.6=88C
2 hours of max heat prime 28.10 on both settings of 2threads at 4.7 and 8 threads at 4.6 to check stability
will finish an overnight X264 16threads in a few hours, i expect no probs given much lower heat and wattage used compared to prime small max heat.

more stress tests to come but the ridiculous amount of torture given by prime lets me expect full stability on easier tests.

Will add my gtx780 and 4 sticks of gskill RGB mem at 3000mhz shortly.

So far, quite satisfied even if i dint score big on the lottery. CPU comes from a local shop that had a refurbished DELL professional machine. Had a great price on it (375$CAN), or i would have gone with a 7700k.

Questions:
can i expect more headroom when ill use a discrete gpu? seems like i crash when CPU package reaches over 135W even if temps dont hit 100C... could the igpu be using part of that 135W? i might be able to push some more speed if i dont hit 135W.

Could i expect lower results when ill be using 4 sticks of 8gb ram? i dont plan on pushing further than XMP 3000 C15 at 1.35v.


----------



## stephenn82

Ok everyone, this time I have pics with it.

I set Asus core enhancement to disabled, C states are off, all of it is set to default intel profile. Vcore in BIOS is showing 1.248 when loaded up. I get into windows and CPU-Z shows 1.248 at idle. I think thats spot on. XTU is showing over 1.3 at idle. Here are some pictures of my work. Thoughts?

Oh, btw...CPU LLC is at lvl 1. I usually run 5 to prevent too much droop when OCing but this is just a bone stock, speed step off, intel setup finding VID. It was 1.52 before...not sure what was up. Probably lack of sleep and awareness and messed with bios too much. Loaded up stock defaults and then set it as you guys requested. I guess 1.248 is good, not that awesome 1.19 that I have seen...but still ok.

Stock Idling - 1.248 in BIOS, 1.248 on CPU-Z


and full load - 1.2v lowest, 1.216 avg. on CPU-Z


Both were running Stress Test with Intel XTU program.

For Sng's I set 4 threads in CPU-Z for benchmark to compared to 6600k, it lost...miserably. Wonder if my CPU is on its way out? or just a ****ty piece of silicon?


----------



## lonsor

don't forget to set your power option profile to balanced in windows so the vcore can go down when it's at idle.


----------



## stephenn82

did that, was on high performance just checking that voltage. i have speed step and all the c states disabled. Does that not disable idling at 800mhz and .85v core? If so, something is still wrong as it does it when I have all that jazz disabled in bios.


look, the CPU-Z is still showing what my bios voltage is set to, but XTU is showing the actual core voltage. nice.


----------



## TheMack

For my system, in order to have an idle voltage go way down, i had to let C-states on but only 1 to 3. My asus bios lets me select the max c-state the cpu can go to. So i limited it to 3.
Speedstep should be on.
The bios cpu voltage should not be fixed.
CPU SVID should be on.
Asus turbo thing should be off.
Intel turbo is on.
Windows set to balanced power savings.

That is what i beleive at this time, i may be proven wrong tho...

If you look at my previous post, you can see i achieved a nice overclock on my 6700k using adaptative voltage and the cpu will still idle at 800mhz using a mere 0.955v. Not 0.85 because i have an offset of +0.140 across all cpu usage. The turbo offset is set at +0.250, so i turbo to 4.6-4.7 at 1.408V.

So my cpu balances between 800mhz and 4.7 ghz.
My voltage balances between 0.955v and 1.408v.

Edit: for my asus board, the best balanced ĿLC was lvl 4 and 5, wich prevents Vdroop the best without overvolting. if there was an llc lvl of 4.5, that would be SPOT ON. haha


----------



## stephenn82

Tha`
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMack*
> 
> For my system, in order to have an idle voltage go way down, i had to let C-states on but only 1 to 3. My asus bios lets me select the max c-state the cpu can go to. So i limited it to 3.
> Speedstep should be on.
> The bios cpu voltage should not be fixed.
> CPU SVID should be on.
> Asus turbo thing should be off.
> Intel turbo is on.
> Windows set to balanced power savings.
> 
> That is what i beleive at this time, i may be proven wrong tho...
> 
> If you look at my previous post, you can see i achieved a nice overclock on my 6700k using adaptative voltage and the cpu will still idle at 800mhz using a mere 0.955v. Not 0.85 because i have an offset of +0.140 across all cpu usage. The turbo offset is set at +0.250, so i turbo to 4.6-4.7 at 1.408V.
> 
> So my cpu balances between 800mhz and 4.7 ghz.
> My voltage balances between 0.955v and 1.408v.
> 
> Edit: for my asus board, the best balanced ĿLC was lvl 4 and 5, wich prevents Vdroop the best without overvolting. if there was an llc lvl of 4.5, that would be SPOT ON. haha


That is pretty good. I run mine at 4.5 daily at 1.295 adaptive, with -.015 offset. The load voltage is 1.33 and idles at .794v. I was merely testing what the VID is out of the box. The first run it was hogging at 1.52...that is insane!! I am going to set everything back to how I had it running as before and leave it all be. I would notice some slight issues with clock/volts and my Cinebench score at that clock is no where near anyone else with similar PC reaches.

4.5 and 4.6ghz 6700k's shouldbe hitting about 1050-1120 for score, I was getting 982 at best. That is when I decided to test the VID to see how much power this baby wants in auto mode with all features off. I guess its sitting at 1.248 which is decent for this CPU. Not the 1.52 it was requesting before. Back to LLC 5, 1.295 and negative .015 offset with all the power saving goodies and features back on.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Be sure to use intel rules for turbo boost instead of Asus multicore enhancement.This is for forcing the stock speed of the cpu. With this setting, Auto VCore should never go over your svid.


For me, having asus multicore enhancement on auto was no different from having it disabled in terms of clock speed, is there any other reason why this should be disabled? I've disabled it anyways since I was having an issue with random freezes in a few games and was trying out a few things to fix it before reinstalling windows.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For me, having asus multicore enhancement on auto was no different from having it disabled in terms of clock speed, is there any other reason why this should be disabled? I've disabled it anyways since I was having an issue with random freezes in a few games and was trying out a few things to fix it before reinstalling windows.


When running at stock and if it's activated it will push all cores of the cpu when turboboost is active and increase the vcore (if it's in auto). In my case, the cores spend a lot more time turboboosted when asus multicore enh. is activated but I don't see a difference in speed. If you're overclocking, this won't do anything.

Random freezes? Did you update your bios and chipset drivers?


----------



## stephenn82

ok, finished tweaking it all, and happy with where I am at. GOing to do full 4 hour stress test and call it a day









http://valid.x86.fr/5yprw7

4.6ghz at 1.296v adaptive mode
offset of -.010
LLC of 5
full loaded core voltage is 1.296

max temp was 55c under full load, thanks Corsair h115i


----------



## I_shot

Guys,

6600K
4.6 Ghz
1.232V under load
1 hour Linx AVX 0.6.4. stable

Can we call it a lucky cpu ?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 6600K
> 4.6 Ghz
> 1.232V under load
> 1 hour Linx AVX 0.6.4. stable
> 
> Can we call it a lucky cpu ?


I would say yes









My 6600k needs 1.425Vcore to have 4.6GHz stable with adaptive voltage control, but i have a really bad chip although it has been running that for about 1 and 1/2 years


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 6600K
> 4.6 Ghz
> 1.232V under load
> 1 hour Linx AVX 0.6.4. stable
> 
> Can we call it a lucky cpu ?


Hot damn you are lucky, I'm sitting at 4.6Ghz right now and I need 1.360v for it.


----------



## I_shot

I will try higher clocks tonight. i will delid in a week hopefully.


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 6600K
> 4.6 Ghz
> 1.232V under load
> 1 hour Linx AVX 0.6.4. stable
> 
> Can we call it a lucky cpu ?


A bit better than my 6600k. 1.25v and 4.4ghz booted fine, altough i didn´t push it more without touching volts.

How about your load temps?


----------



## alxthaman

Hello everyone

I'm ready to overclock my i5-6600K and join the big guys' club









But before jumping into it, I'd appreciate if you guys could answer some questions

1) What would you say is a good maximum Vcore for someone who wants a very safe -but respectable- overclock? I was thinking 1.30V ?

2) What's a quick and dirty way to tell if your overclock 'looks stable' before increasing the Clock Ratio even further? Is something like 15 minutes of Prime95 [email protected] ok?

3) I've always read that, prior to overclocking, one should disable all power saving features in BIOS (C-states, EIST...)
Is it actually the best thing to do?

4) What about Intel Turbo mode? I guess I'm not gonna need it anymore?

5) When it comes to LLC, is my goal to adjust it until my Vcore remains steady at the value set in BIOS during stress tests?

Cheers!


----------



## EMUracing

Maximum vcore really depends on your cooling. On good air/aio, 1.3-1.35v is probably near the limit of what you can achieve. On water, 1.4ish for a daily driver.

I usually use Intel Burn Test to do my quick run oc. I prefer it to prime since I can view the gflops and can see how they change with voltage applied. Sometimes you don't get errors, but notice decreased performance. Once I get a good ballpark, I then test with prime for longer durations.

For benchmarking purposes I turn off power saving and c-states. For a daily driver, I want a much on as I can have and use adaptive/offset voltage as it will lower in idle state.

LLC I use the setting that keeps it as close to my setpoint as I can. If using turbo, you may want a lower setpoint with a more aggressive LLC. Each cpu and motherboard are a little different, so what works for one may not for another.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serralha*
> 
> A bit better than my 6600k. 1.25v and 4.4ghz booted fine, altough i didn´t push it more without touching volts.
> 
> How about your load temps?


----------



## rediornot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Maximum vcore really depends on your cooling. On good air/aio, 1.3-1.35v is probably near the limit of what you can achieve. On water, 1.4ish for a daily driver.
> 
> I usually use Intel Burn Test to do my quick run oc. I prefer it to prime since I can view the gflops and can see how they change with voltage applied. Sometimes you don't get errors, but notice decreased performance. Once I get a good ballpark, I then test with prime for longer durations.
> 
> For benchmarking purposes I turn off power saving and c-states. For a daily driver, I want a much on as I can have and use adaptive/offset voltage as it will lower in idle state.
> 
> LLC I use the setting that keeps it as close to my setpoint as I can. If using turbo, you may want a lower setpoint with a more aggressive LLC. Each cpu and motherboard are a little different, so what works for one may not for another.


if you go to amazon right now the deepcool captain 240 is on sale for $79. it is a sealed unit with an awesome pump, inlet and outlet hoses going to a 240mm radiator with 2 120mm fans and all cpu attachments and screws, you can actually read and understand the instructions.


----------



## abso

I have weird behavior on my oc ([email protected] + Asus Z170 Pro Gaming). If I set Vcore 1.29V + LLC 5 in BIOS I get 1.296-1.312V under load according to hwinfo and my system is crashing in BF1. If I use Vcore 1.30V + LLC 4 I get 1.280-1.296V under load and everything is running stable. I'm using adaptive mode for oc. Anyone can explain this?


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*


I don´t know if you can push it much more because of those temps... Still, 4.6 is an average OC, just hope mine can get there as well.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Hot damn you are lucky, I'm sitting at 4.6Ghz right now and I need 1.360v for it.


I'm going to test this out today to see how really stable I am
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> I will try higher clocks tonight. i will delid in a week hopefully.


Wanna help a brother out and loan me the tool? I can cover shipping and share part of price?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I have weird behavior on my oc ([email protected]4.5Ghz + Asus Z170 Pro Gaming). If I set Vcore 1.29V + LLC 5 in BIOS I get 1.296-1.312V under load according to hwinfo and my system is crashing in BF1. If I use Vcore 1.30V + LLC 4 I get 1.280-1.296V under load and everything is running stable. I'm using adaptive mode for oc. Anyone can explain this?


Nope. I had same thing brother on my viii hero. It just didn't want to run smoothly as it does at stock clocks. BF1 doesn't like OC computers too much, unless they changed that lately. I uninstalled game two weeks ago, got tired of EA Origin issues.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I'm going to test this out today to see how really stable I am
> Wanna help a brother out and loan me the tool? I can cover shipping and share part of price?


I would but it will cost to much for you. besides, i havent received the tools yet. i purchased from ebay the delid tool and conductonaut thermal paste for 40 $.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serralha*
> 
> I don´t know if you can push it much more because of those temps... Still, 4.6 is an average OC, just hope mine can get there as well.


AVX is causing extra heat, i will not test it with that software anymore. i will use realbench instead. max temps are 15 lower than AVX.

I can boot with 4.9 ghz 1.41 volt but not stable ofc.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> I have weird behavior on my oc ([email protected] + Asus Z170 Pro Gaming). If I set Vcore 1.29V + LLC 5 in BIOS I get 1.296-1.312V under load according to hwinfo and my system is crashing in BF1. If I use Vcore 1.30V + LLC 4 I get 1.280-1.296V under load and everything is running stable. I'm using adaptive mode for oc. Anyone can explain this?


That is quite strange. I have the same motherboard but I set a constant vcore and while my vcore behaves similar to yours, having LLC 5 was always more stable regardless of the voltage I set.

Maybe it has something to do with adaptive voltage?


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> AVX is causing extra heat, i will not test it with that software anymore. i will use realbench instead. max temps are 15 lower than AVX.
> 
> I can boot with 4.9 ghz 1.41 volt but not stable ofc.


Ok, i never used AVX, hence why i spoke about your temps. I usually use OCCT.

Would be sweet if you could run it at 4.9ghz


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serralha*
> 
> Ok, i never used AVX, hence why i spoke about your temps. I usually use OCCT.
> 
> Would be sweet if you could run it at 4.9ghz


indeed, would be amazing. but i have to delid first


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> I would but it will cost to much for you. besides, i havent received the tools yet. i purchased from ebay the delid tool and conductonaut thermal paste for 40 $.


Everyone over across the pond, either east or west from the US? Might just buy my own then for 30. Would be good investment.


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> indeed, would be amazing. but i have to delid first


Someday i´ll do the same, but for now i´m discovering the awesome OC world.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 6600K
> 4.6 Ghz
> 1.232V under load
> 1 hour Linx AVX 0.6.4. stable
> 
> Can we call it a lucky cpu ?


I just found this elsehwere, and Linx 0.6.4 does NOT have AVX support:

Post 5 of 10
http://www.overclock.net/t/1061278/linx-with-avx


----------



## stephenn82

well, doing 5 times wasnt good result...it crashed out and gummed up the BIOS settings, it also set the strange default OS Loading screen to a green bar vice the usual spinning dots. upping the volts!


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I just found this elsehwere, and Linx 0.6.4 does NOT have AVX support:
> 
> Post 5 of 10
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1061278/linx-with-avx


well, i downloaded from below link,

https://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=652

p.s: and looks like i had downloaded non AVX version







. anyway i will test with both today. and i can not pass 4 hours realbench with 1.232 V. it takes 1.25V to finish the test


----------



## h3nZ

hi guys,

i'm just new in overclocking and i just upgraded my system to i5 6600k using gigabyte z170x gaming 5. after reading and watching in youtube i got a stable 4.4ghz @ 1.285vcore or i can go up to 4.5ghz @ 1.340 vcore, my question is, if it's day to day basis or 24/7 online, should i use the 4.4ghz rather than 4.5ghz? mainly doing gaming and watching youtubes.

here's my config, feel free to check if it's ok or i advise if i need to change something:

CPU Core Ratio: 44
1) FCLK Frequency For Early Power: 1 GHz
2) Uncore Ratio: 43
3) CPU Flex Override: Disabled
4) Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Disabled
5) CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
6) C3 State Support: Disabled
7) C6/C7 State Support: Disabled
8) C8 State Support: Disabled
9) CPU Thermal Monitor: Enabled
10) CPU EIST Function: Enabled
11) Voltage Optimization: Enabled
12) Residency State Registration (RSR): Disabled
13) Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
14) Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
15) Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.): Profile 1
16 )CPU VCore Loadline Calibration (LLC): High
17) CPU VCore: 1.285V
18) CPU VCCIO: Normal
19) CPU System Agent Voltage: Normal
20) PCH Core: Normal

if i set my LLC to normal i get unstable and i need to increase my vcore to 1.310 to be stable on 4.4ghz


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> here's my config, feel free to check if it's ok or i advise if i need to change something:
> 
> if i set my LLC to normal i get unstable and i need to increase my vcore to 1.310 to be stable on 4.4ghz


Welcome to the world of overclocking...

What cooling do you have, how are your temperatures?

What is the voltage used while stress testing, compared to what you set in bios? You want to see what you are actually putting into the cpu, and try to keep that voltage going into the processor while having the vcore set in bios relatively close to that figure.

If you are seeing 1.3v at load, but setting 1.285v on bios, you may want to try raising the vcore while lowering the LLC setting and see how that goes. I prefer not having a big spike in voltage as the cpu loads.

If temperatures are good at 4.5, I don't see why you couldn't run there. The vcore jump is relatively large for 100mhz, but if you have decent Temps, it's in the safe zone.

I would personally save both settings in bios, and use the 4.4ghz setting.

I would also enable c-states and speed step/eist to save some power when idle. A full overclock with static voltage is fine for gaming and benchmarking, but doesn't make sense to do as a daily driver since it will draw more power.

Once you know what your stable voltages are, and have saved the profiles. Go back and enable c-states and speedstep. Switch voltage control to adaptive offset. Then adjust the offset until you get just above the voltage that is your stable voltage. Now the vcore will drop when in idle and the cpu will lower it's clock, and ramp up when you load the cpu.

I tend to figure this out in windows with the utility, then save it in bios.


----------



## h3nZ

First of all, thank you EMUracing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Welcome to the world of overclocking...
> 
> What cooling do you have, how are your temperatures?


I'm using corsair h110 pull-push configuration and my temperature @ 4.4 is 40-45c while @4.5 50-55c.
Quote:


> What is the voltage used while stress testing, compared to what you set in bios? You want to see what you are actually putting into the cpu, and try to keep that voltage going into the processor while having the vcore set in bios relatively close to that figure.


I'm using aida64 in my testing with a minimum vcore of 1.272 and max of 1.284 @ 4.4ghz.
Quote:


> I would also enable c-states and speed step/eist to save some power when idle. A full overclock with static voltage is fine for gaming and benchmarking, but doesn't make sense to do as a daily driver since it will draw more power.


Now this is my dilemma, having a stable overclock @ 4.4ghz, the vcore will just never drop and constant at 1.284 even at idle, so as per your suggestion to enable c-states and speed step/eist I will try it later on and gave u feedback.
Quote:


> Switch voltage control to adaptive offset


in my motherboard, there is no option for adaptive offset, its normal or auto only. UEFI of gigaboard is very bad in overclocking.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i'm just new in overclocking and i just upgraded my system to i5 6600k using gigabyte z170x gaming 5. after reading and watching in youtube i got a stable 4.4ghz @ 1.285vcore or i can go up to 4.5ghz @ 1.340 vcore, my question is, if it's day to day basis or 24/7 online, should i use the 4.4ghz rather than 4.5ghz? mainly doing gaming and watching youtubes.
> 
> here's my config, feel free to check if it's ok or i advise if i need to change something:
> 
> CPU Core Ratio: 44
> 1) FCLK Frequency For Early Power: 1 GHz
> 2) Uncore Ratio: 43
> 3) CPU Flex Override: Disabled
> 4) Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Disabled
> 5) CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
> 6) C3 State Support: Disabled
> 7) C6/C7 State Support: Disabled
> 8) C8 State Support: Disabled
> 9) CPU Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> 10) CPU EIST Function: Enabled
> 11) Voltage Optimization: Enabled
> 12) Residency State Registration (RSR): Disabled
> 13) Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> 14) Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled
> 15) Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.): Profile 1
> 16 )CPU VCore Loadline Calibration (LLC): High
> 17) CPU VCore: 1.285V
> 18) CPU VCCIO: Normal
> 19) CPU System Agent Voltage: Normal
> 20) PCH Core: Normal
> 
> if i set my LLC to normal i get unstable and i need to increase my vcore to 1.310 to be stable on 4.4ghz


4.4 is fine with that lower voltage. You won't notice a difference at all and will get longer CPU life. I had mine at 4.4 and 1.26v with offset of -.015 and llc at 5. Works wonders

Everyone's chip is different, so YMMV


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> in my motherboard, there is no option for adaptive offset, its normal or auto only. UEFI of gigaboard is very bad in overclocking.


Are you sure, my gigabyte z77 mobo had offset options. I don't think that they would remove it...


----------



## stephenn82

I will look up the bios. You could check jayztwocents and Paul's hardware for videos regarding gigabyte. I'm an asus guy through and through.

With 4.4 I would run ring that high, default 41 is fine, maybe 42. Is it worth thermals of 100mhz faster clock?

I'm tinkering with 4.8ghz but it runs as hot as it did with the hyper 212 at 4.4. Going to run 4.4 or 4.5 just to save chip. I ran my 3570k at 4.2 undervolted for 5 years no issues. I'm trying to get the same with the 6700k, but with hyperthreading I don't think it's as possible as it was with the 3570k


----------



## stephenn82

New results are in!

I dont think I will run with this too long, going back to 4.4 daily driver.
http://valid.x86.fr/18i3py

4.8ghz at 1.37v adaptive, llc at 6, hold at 1.402 under load.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I ran my 3570k at 4.2 undervolted for 5 years no issues. I'm trying to get the same with the 6700k, but with hyperthreading I don't think it's as possible as it was with the 3570k


I ran my 3670k @ 4.6 for 5 years, around 1.32v just at the point that it would start hitting the heat wall. Now my nephew has the system on air, do I lowered it to 4.5 at 1.27v.

As for adaptive voltage, it should be set to normal mode, then you can raise and lower the offset/dynamic range. It just isn't called adaptive voltage, but will ramp up and down with the load/clocks. This was the way that it was in my z77, and pretty sure it is still the same way now.

I don't do YouTube reviewers, most of the guys just talk without thoroughly understanding things voicing opinions as facts. It's enough to generally get an understanding of something, but I have seen many times where things were explained wrong and people use it as supporting evidence to their arguments.

The problem that I have with a high LLC setting is that you will be fully stable at full load, but light loads the LLC will not boost voltage high enough, and you may throw an error or have instability. The goal wroth LLC is to keep the voltage level as close to the setpoint as you can so there ate no major fluctuations.


----------



## stephenn82

Yeah,

Most of them just worked at newegg for a few years, or has worked in the IT field for over a decade...

They dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Yeah,
> 
> Most of them just worked at newegg for a few years, or has worked in the IT field for over a decade...
> 
> They dont know what they are talking about.


When they give false information, or poorly supported information as fact... they don't know what they're talking about. Linus especially... his methodology is often flawed.

Working in IT can just mean that you are the guy plugging all the dell's in, and setting up the networks. It does not automatically give you certification of knowing all of the ins and outs of hardware.

They are tech entertainment. Nothing more.

Working at Newegg, as a marketer does not make you a tech guru. I like Paul, I think he does a good job. Jay is a goofball, and knows some things, but really his personality is what brings in his viewers. Same with Kyle. They are fun to watch, but really not all that helpful once you have more than a basic understanding of what you ate dipping with a computer.

I've been overclocking since you had to use dipswitches or jumpers to change fsb or multipliers. I don't think that Paul and Kyle ever really worked with computers where fsb overclocking was the only way to get it done, and searching for ways to get around fsb walls etc. Overclocking now is so easy, really dont need much ability. And with so much integrated tech and such few compatibility issues, I don't really see why we need so many channels of tech info since the options are really do level footed compared to how much performance varied even 10 years ago from manufacturers. Now you can really just build computers without really researching, and you may see 5% difference at most in performance from the top to the bottom. Don't really need a YouTube video to tell me anything, data sheets are more informative.

Do I think that I know more then them? In some areas, but in others they are more knowledgeable. I play with computers as a hobby, as do most here. And I can tweak a lot of the hardware to extract the most out of it efficiently since I have to pay the bills.


----------



## stephenn82

Yeah, I can't stand Linus and don't even count him.

The viewership of the others are just that, good attitude and are camera friendly.

I too, started to OC with dip switches back in the day. Jay even stated he did as well.

At least jay can explain why things go the way they do, not just hit pause on camera and get the rundown from an intel or asus tech then proceed.

Or have his dad build him a desk.

What I was getting at was any YouTube channel or perhaps another forum would help him with his gigabyte bios predicament


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Yeah, I can't stand Linus and don't even count him.
> 
> The viewership of the others are just that, good attitude and are camera friendly.
> 
> I too, started to OC with dip switches back in the day. Jay even stated he did as well.
> 
> At least jay can explain why things go the way they do, not just hit pause on camera and get the rundown from an intel or asus tech then proceed.


yeah... he's old school. Which kind of helps when tweaking all of the small things. Especially memory timings. There are still a lot of small things that he has done that I scratch my head. Drilling through a motherboard? Doh! Makes good entertainment. Makes me wish I had his goodies on the shelves... but I try to take what all of them say with a grain of salt.


----------



## stephenn82

Check the videos here for info on adaptive voltages.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gigabyte+z170+bios+guide&rlz=1CDGOYI_enUS726US726&hl=en-US&prmd=visn&source=lnms&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwign9aTvvzSAhWBRCYKHTMTAeoQ_AUIBygB&biw=320&bih=492

I would find a specific one for you, but out enjoying a day off of work with wife and dog sans kids


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> yeah... he's old school. Which kind of helps when tweaking all of the small things. Especially memory timings. There are still a lot of small things that he has done that I scratch my head. Drilling through a motherboard? Doh! Makes good entertainment. Makes me wish I had his goodies on the shelves... but I try to take what all of them say with a grain of salt.


Indeed. I cringed at that video too. I did message him about giveaways of all that equipment he has sitting on shelves. Maybe it sank in, maybe he hated moving it all to his studio.


----------



## stephenn82

Ran LiNX with 4.4ghz and 1.264v in bios, max v throughout time was 1.288 according to XTU. Not too shabby, time to drop volts and see if still stable


----------



## h3nZ

Quote:


> I would also enable c-states and speed step/eist to save some power when idle. A full overclock with static voltage is fine for gaming and benchmarking, but doesn't make sense to do as a daily driver since it will draw more power.


After enabling Speed Shift Technolgy, C1E, c3-c8 and EIST with LLC = high, my voltage is playing at 1.272-1284. But when i set my LLC = standard, my overclock is unstable @ 1.285vcore and i need to increase it to 1.330vcore. with this. 1.330 and during my stress test, my max vcore is just reaching 1.296.

So which is better now, 1.285 with High LLC or the 1.330 with Standard LLC for day to day use?


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> After enabling Speed Shift Technolgy, C1E, c3-c8 and EIST with LLC = high, my voltage is playing at 1.272-1284. But when i set my LLC = standard, my overclock is unstable @ 1.285vcore and i need to increase it to 1.330vcore. with this. 1.330 and during my stress test, my max vcore is just reaching 1.296.
> 
> So which is better now, 1.285 with High LLC or the 1.330 with Standard LLC for day to day use?


what are your voltage readings under load with both settings?


----------



## h3nZ

4.4ghz @ 1.330vcore with LLC - Standard: min = 1.284vcore as per Aida64, high reading = 1.308
4.4ghz @ 1.285vcore with LLC - High: min = 1.272vcore as per Aida64, high reading = 1.284

just want to know if its better to sacrifice the high vcore with a standard llc or having a high llc but low vcore.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.330vcore with LLC - Standard: min = 1.284vcore as per Aida64, high reading = 1.308
> 4.4ghz @ 1.285vcore with LLC - High: min = 1.272vcore as per Aida64, high reading = 1.284
> 
> just want to know if its better to sacrifice the high vcore with a standard llc or having a high llc but low vcore.


looks like the voltage required for stability is around 1.28v... so option 2 looks perfect, since there is little to no change from your set point.


----------



## h3nZ

by the way, is the LLC will not affect the lifespan of the cpu? if it's ok, i can go up until 4.5 @ 1.330vcore expecting the lifespan of my cpu to be safe right? or stay @ 4.4ghz?


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3nZ*
> 
> by the way, is the LLC will not affect the lifespan of the cpu? if it's ok, i can go up until 4.5 @ 1.330vcore expecting the lifespan of my cpu to be safe right? or stay @ 4.4ghz?


I'm no sure now with digital power delivery, but before some would argue that the surge in power as LLC was recovering the vdroop was not healthy for the cpu.

I tend to try to allow a slight drop in voltage as the processor loads, since higher LLC settings tend to scale the voltage to the load, and while you may not fail a stress test since load is very high, it can cause instability at lower loads since voltage will not boost high enough for stability.

Different motherboard manufacturers have different approaches to LLC. Some boost the voltage more than others.


----------



## I_shot

Hey guys,

Count me in !

Batch: L547C448
Voltage offset + 125 ( 1.248 no hesitation )
LLC: Level 2



Update:

Voltage offset + 115 ( voltage spiking 1.232 to 1.248 while on load )
LLC: level 2

linx stable for 2 hours.


----------



## xcom-

I literally must have the worst 6700k ever made.

I just cannot get a stable manual overclock, even at 4.2ghz

My target is 4.5ghz - (Which I achieved easy on my old Haswell chip)

The system runs find on the stress tests such as prime and realbench, but crashes whilst in games and on the desktop - (Resets, no blue screen or errors)

I pushed the vcore up to 1.360 - Should I be pushing this any higher?

Using the ASUS automatic overclock works fine however I see the voltage go above 1.460 which is obviously not good for the system.

Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Frosted racquet

What are your BIOS settings (Load line calibration etc.)? How long did you test with Prime95 and RealBench? Have you tried disabling CPU SVID support and Spread spectrum?


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> I literally must have the worst 6700k ever made.
> 
> I just cannot get a stable manual overclock, even at 4.2ghz
> 
> My target is 4.5ghz - (Which I achieved easy on my old Haswell chip)
> 
> The system runs find on the stress tests such as prime and realbench, but crashes whilst in games and on the desktop - (Resets, no blue screen or errors)
> 
> I pushed the vcore up to 1.360 - Should I be pushing this any higher?
> 
> Using the ASUS automatic overclock works fine however I see the voltage go above 1.460 which is obviously not good for the system.
> 
> Any advise would be much appreciated.


What LLC setting are you using. I'm guessing you're too high. Set it to 4 and try again. Setting LLC too high will make it go higher during stress tests then it does at full clock normal load. So you might be 1.36v under stress test but while gaming it may be 1.33 or so...


----------



## xcom-

Thanks for your reply - I had LLC at 6 but I will try it lower now.

I'll also try disabling Spread Spectrum and CPU SVID support.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Keep in mind that disabling CPU SVID support also disables adaptive voltage. Either way, Manual mode for vCore is recommended for starters in most cases when OCing.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Keep in mind that disabling CPU SVID support also disables adaptive voltage. Either way, Manual mode for vCore is recommended for starters in most cases when OCing.


Thank you, I currently have it on manual and running a stress test - Ideally I would prefer to use lower voltage when the system is on idle.

4.5
1.360v
LLC 4
Spread Sectrum Disabled
CPU SVID Support Disabled

Update* Unfortunately the stress test failed with the screen freezing.


----------



## stephenn82

That is bad luck...have you found the Der8auer video of his settings for VIII hero board? He did some sweet overclocking and talked about why he chose certain settings.

GOod stuff found here, even if the board isnt the same...but very, very similar. I know you have the newer generation, but close.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pL_n5l4gWU


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> That is bad luck...have you found the Der8auer video of his settings for VIII hero board? He did some sweet overclocking and talked about why he chose certain settings.
> 
> GOod stuff found here, even if the board isnt the same...but very, very similar. I know you have the newer generation, but close.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pL_n5l4gWU


Thank you - I have adapted some of my settings following the advice in the video. Running stress tests now at 1.380v - Results to follow


----------



## stephenn82

at what clocking? dang, thats pretty high! I can do 4.8ghz on that kind of power.

I tinkered with it over time and found my happy spot. 4.6ghz 1.264v adaptive, with +.005mV

Let me know what your results are, I will try to get 4.8 to duplicate, that and we can compare our silicon lottery.

I didnt win, but its not super bad either. Im a X630B857 batch


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> at what clocking? dang, thats pretty high! I can do 4.8ghz on that kind of power.
> 
> I tinkered with it over time and found my happy spot. 4.6ghz 1.264v adaptive, with +.005mV
> 
> Let me know what your results are, I will try to get 4.8 to duplicate, that and we can compare our silicon lottery.
> 
> I didnt win, but its not super bad either. Im a X630B857 batch


4.5 clock









Stress-tests are still ongoing but it looks stable, although the temperatures are higher than I would like around 75c with a custom watercooling loop

Batch X610B351

I'll reduce the voltage by 0.5v till it becomes unstable, hopefully I can get this down to something less crazy.


----------



## stephenn82

you are running with speed step disabled and voltage at manual mode for now?

what BIOS are you running?


----------



## stephenn82

It looks like 0504 is initial BIOS..supports 6700k out of the box. not a concern. The two next bios updates look like they help out some. try one of those? if you are already using it, try flashing stock?

BEFORE YOU FLASH STOCK...RESET YOUR BIOS TO DEFAULTS!! Its a good practice to prevent the board from bricking.

From the site below:
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-IX-CODE/HelpDesk_Download/

I would give 0801 a try.

*Version 0906*

Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0906
1.Complete support for Intel® Optane Memory
2.Fixed PXE issue.
3.Fixed M.2 device issue (Plextor)
4.Fixed MemTest86 issue in multi-CPU selection modes
File Size 7.84 MBytesupdate 2017/03/24
Download from Global

*Version 0801*

Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0801
1.Improved PS2 devices/VGA card compatibility
2.Modified OA key function in legacy OS.
_3.Improved System Performance.
4.Fixed overclocking profile naming issue.
5.Modified Thermal Control function._
File Size 7.82 MBytesupdate 2017/02/24
Download from Global

*Version 0701*

Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0701
Improve system stability
File Size 7.82 MBytesupdate 2017/01/04
Download from Global


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> you are running with speed step disabled and voltage at manual mode for now?
> 
> what BIOS are you running?


yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> It looks like 0504 is initial BIOS..supports 6700k out of the box. not a concern. The two next bios updates look like they help out some. try one of those? if you are already using it, try flashing stock?
> 
> BEFORE YOU FLASH STOCK...RESET YOUR BIOS TO DEFAULTS!! Its a good practice to prevent the board from bricking.
> 
> From the site below:
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-IX-CODE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I would give 0801 a try.
> 
> *Version 0906*
> 
> Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0906
> 1.Complete support for Intel® Optane Memory
> 2.Fixed PXE issue.
> 3.Fixed M.2 device issue (Plextor)
> 4.Fixed MemTest86 issue in multi-CPU selection modes
> File Size 7.84 MBytesupdate 2017/03/24
> Download from Global
> 
> *Version 0801*
> 
> Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0801
> 1.Improved PS2 devices/VGA card compatibility
> 2.Modified OA key function in legacy OS.
> _3.Improved System Performance.
> 4.Fixed overclocking profile naming issue.
> 5.Modified Thermal Control function._
> File Size 7.82 MBytesupdate 2017/02/24
> Download from Global
> 
> *Version 0701*
> 
> Description MAXIMUS IX CODE BIOS 0701
> Improve system stability
> File Size 7.82 MBytesupdate 2017/01/04
> Download from Global


Okay thanks - System is now running on version 0801

4.5ghz
CPU Core/Cache Voltage - 255.50
Min. CPU Cache Ratio - 41
Max. CPU Cache Ratio - 41
CPU - Core/Cache Voltage - Manual, now set to 1.375
LLC - Level 5
Speed Step - Disabled
Spread Spectrum - Disabled

What do you think?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> yep
> Okay thanks - System is now running on version 0801
> 
> 4.5ghz
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage - 255.50
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio - 41
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio - 41
> CPU - Core/Cache Voltage - Manual, now set to 1.375
> LLC - Level 5
> Speed Step - Disabled
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> 
> What do you think?


You can set the lower limit of the cpu cache to auto. that way its not trying to always use 41 as ratio.

Slowly start dropping the cpu v by .005 or so until unstable.

Once booted in, stress test with XTU benchmark (its more strenuous than stress test)

rinse repeat. when you find the good voltage, switch to adaptive mode, set that voltage into the max boost voltage, have fun


----------



## stephenn82

Xcom-

Any progress? Results for the newer BIOS?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Xcom-
> 
> Any progress? Results for the newer BIOS?


Actually yes









Since updating the bios the system seems much more stable and I have just completed stress testing at 1.345v, much lower than previous.

I will continue to lower by .005, hopefully I can get this down further


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Actually yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since updating the bios the system seems much more stable and I have just completed stress testing at 1.345v, much lower than previous.
> 
> I will continue to lower by .005, hopefully I can get this down further


Awesome! I am glad the BIOS helped out a little. Happy tweaking!


----------



## Memmento Mori

hi there guys,

got finaly a stable 4,6 Ghz with 2666Mhz ram (originally 2133 Mhz)

could please somone look over my settings and advice me if i have something bad?
Next is it possible to achieve 2966 Mhz / 3000 Mhz ? Everithing higher than 2666 was droping, not stable

many thanks for any advice/info/help...

Br,

Setup:

MSI Z170 Gaming pro Carbon
6600K
Corsair dominator 4x4gb DDR4 2133 Mhz


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> hi there guys,
> 
> got finaly a stable 4,6 Ghz with 2666Mhz ram (originally 2133 Mhz)
> 
> could please somone look over my settings and advice me if i have something bad?
> Next is it possible to achieve 2966 Mhz / 3000 Mhz ? Everithing higher than 2666 was droping, not stable
> 
> many thanks for any advice/info/help...
> 
> Br,
> 
> Setup:
> 
> MSI Z170 Gaming pro Carbon
> 6600K
> Corsair dominator 4x4gb DDR4 2133 Mhz


What is the version number that is on the sticker on the ram modules ? That will tell what IC's you have and then can help you overclock accordingly.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Many thanks for your interest, details are following:

CMD16GX4M4B2133C10

DDR4 16 GB (4x4GB) 2133 Mhz 10-12-12-31 1,35V ver. 3.20

Btw, the bios settings are ok?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Many thanks for your interest, details are following:
> 
> CMD16GX4M4B2133C10
> 
> DDR4 16 GB (4x4GB) 2133 Mhz 10-12-12-31 1,35V ver. 3.20
> 
> Btw, the bios settings are ok?


up top of the page, click that rigbuilder and get a system built to toss into your sig. its a little odd at first, but once you get teh hang of it, you're hooked.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> up top of the page, click that rigbuilder and get a system built to toss into your sig. its a little odd at first, but once you get teh hang of it, you're hooked.


Thank you for your advice, but to be honest, i dont get what you wanted to tell me with it... Anyways was looking at the Rigbiulder section, its nice what ppl choose and put together, but it doesn't help to verify my settings, or find any advice, info to it. Next I got the feeling that there are not much pp/information's out there about the OC of a 6600K on a MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon... At least im still not able to find any specific. Most popular are the M5/M7 versions wth LLC settings, which my mb dont have (or im just not able to find it), which i thing that this is the reason why ppl buy it. Well my fault, but by the choosing of the items i wasnt thinking i would try to OC the CPU









Same with the memory, but i was able to achieve stable 2900Mhz, but i need a cooler for them as they where too hot (just measured by hand) and want anyway have the tool to see the temps, so i can monitor them









If there is somone with any advice let me know, or PM me if you dant want to spam this thread here









thanks in advanced.

BR,

MM


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thank you for your advice, but to be honest, i dont get what you wanted to tell me with it... Anyways was looking at the Rigbiulder section, its nice what ppl choose and put together, but it doesn't help to verify my settings, or find any advice, info to it. Next I got the feeling that there are not much pp/information's out there about the OC of a 6600K on a MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon... At least im still not able to find any specific. Most popular are the M5/M7 versions wth LLC settings, which my mb dont have (or im just not able to find it), which i thing that this is the reason why ppl buy it. Well my fault, but by the choosing of the items i wasnt thinking i would try to OC the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the memory, but i was able to achieve stable 2900Mhz, but i need a cooler for them as they where too hot (just measured by hand) and want anyway have the tool to see the temps, so i can monitor them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is somone with any advice let me know, or PM me if you dant want to spam this thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advanced.
> 
> BR,
> 
> MM


Which BIOS version do you have on your Gaming Pro Carbon? Click BIOS 5?


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serralha*
> 
> Which BIOS version do you have on your Gaming Pro Carbon? Click BIOS 5?


yes.... pictures with the details are on this page (printscreens)


----------



## serralha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> yes.... pictures with the details are on this page (printscreens)


Oh sorry, didn´t scroll up. Mine is an M7, but still i found issues about LLC. Hard to find on their menu.

I set it to mode 1, but right now i can´t remember where exactly LLC is on the menu.



EDIT: I thought you couldn´t find your LLC options on the BIOS, but i misunderstood you, as I took a look at your print screens.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thank you for your advice, but to be honest, i dont get what you wanted to tell me with it... Anyways was looking at the Rigbiulder section, its nice what ppl choose and put together, but it doesn't help to verify my settings, or find any advice, info to it. Next I got the feeling that there are not much pp/information's out there about the OC of a 6600K on a MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon... At least im still not able to find any specific. Most popular are the M5/M7 versions wth LLC settings, which my mb dont have (or im just not able to find it), which i thing that this is the reason why ppl buy it. Well my fault, but by the choosing of the items i wasnt thinking i would try to OC the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the memory, but i was able to achieve stable 2900Mhz, but i need a cooler for them as they where too hot (just measured by hand) and want anyway have the tool to see the temps, so i can monitor them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is somone with any advice let me know, or PM me if you dant want to spam this thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advanced.
> 
> BR,
> 
> MM


It is an option provided to put all of your hardware into your signature, that way if you have a question, we could click on it and it will show us all the current hardware you have running. My Asus board has a way different UEFI layout over MSI ClickBios5. That was all I was suggesting. It helps direct answers to anyone vice us pulling the information out of someone post by post.

Like below my post, here. Click on my Cubic Beast or Dakine Server, it shows what hardware I have in there.
\/__________________and_______________________ \/


----------



## Dermen

I've been doing a little overclocking with my new rig.

LLC has always been a little confusing to me. I've always just set it to whatever the middle setting is. This time I've been doing some testing with LLC. My board has level 1-5, 1 being highest, 5 lowest. For vcore reading I'm using HWMonitor or CPUZ.

With LLC at 3, 4, or 5 I get a large vcore difference depending on the stress test I run. ITB reports the highest, P95 SFFT the lowest, and P95 blend in the middle. I tested 8 offset settings, 2 show a .064v difference, 6 show a .048v difference.

LLC 1 and 2 keep the vcore very close across all 3 tests. Again I tested 8 offsets, 2 have a .016v difference, the other 6 show zero difference.

LLC 2 seems like the way to go. Kind of explains why ITB would pass and P95 would fail instantly when I tried some overclocks with LLC at default (level 5) and middle setting (level 3)


----------



## stephenn82

Huh, my LLC is opposite in the Asus UEFI

1 is lowest, 8 is highest. 5 is all you really need. Kind of like your 2 being middle ground.

The LLC works in mysterious algorithmic ways. It prevents voltage droop when heavy stress/overclocking. The more you go up, the less it droops under load. The other half of that is it could actually boost your voltage when its not needed, hence why a lot of people run that offset to equal what their stable manual voltage was.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thank you for your advice, but to be honest, i dont get what you wanted to tell me with it... Anyways was looking at the Rigbiulder section, its nice what ppl choose and put together, but it doesn't help to verify my settings, or find any advice, info to it. Next I got the feeling that there are not much pp/information's out there about the OC of a 6600K on a MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon... At least im still not able to find any specific. Most popular are the M5/M7 versions wth LLC settings, which my mb dont have (or im just not able to find it), which i thing that this is the reason why ppl buy it. Well my fault, but by the choosing of the items i wasnt thinking i would try to OC the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the memory, but i was able to achieve stable 2900Mhz, but i need a cooler for them as they where too hot (just measured by hand) and want anyway have the tool to see the temps, so i can monitor them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM


You should be able to achieve 3000MHZ with that RAM. You'll need to loosen the timings to get there, though.
Turn off XMP and try:

T2-15-15-15-36 - everything else on [Auto] - 1.35V
or
T2-15-17-17-35 ... [Auto] - 1.35V

The RAM should run *cooler* and be stable with these settings. If these work, you can experiment with tighter timings.

Also:
You've overclocked your system a fair bit, you should think about stability.

Manually setting your CPU Core Voltage below AUTO settings on an MSI MOBO need only be done _if heat is a problem at idle_ or you want to brag about how low the number is. It's not usually a performance or reliability move when you're at this point of trying to figure out your best clocks/stability/performance. Since the Voltage Mode is set to [Auto], I really don't know what the board is doing with it. And the [Mode 1] is going to ramp this value up pretty quickly, anyway. Get your box performing well at speed and later you can choose your mode and values [Override], [Adaptive], etc... MSI board's auto are usually quite good. If you must drop that voltage, choose a definite override or adaptive mode.

Your [Mode 1] setting is equivalent to LLC2 on other boards. Set back to [Auto] for the GT. That's for your onboard Integrated Graphics Processor and I suspect you won't be using that unless you're having trouble booting with your GPU.

I would consider trying any or all of these things, one at a time.
Setting FCLK from [Auto] to 1000. <- you may see big gains/changes from this.
Setting C-states to [enabled] and Package C-state limit to C2 or disable it. Some MSI BIOSes will secretly penalize you clocks if you disable it.
Setting DRAM Frequency clock from [Auto] to 100.
Setting ring ratio from [auto] to static 39 (3900) or 40 (4000).

My philosophy is to see what works at whatever voltage and then find the sweet spot of performance/heat/stability, so all this is just my opinion. I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Need a little help regarding OC stability.
My 6700k is running at 4.5GHz, 1.36v vCore (not the best sample) and HyperX Savage RAM 2400C12 kit running at 3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T @1.35v, Gigabyte GeForce 980 G1 Gaming @*Stock*.
I've passed Prime95 28.10 Blend test 48h, MemTest 2500% and Google Stressapp ~8h with no errors.
However, whilst running Prime95 or some other stress test like OCCT and watching YouTube/surfing with Firefox on Windows 10 Creators update and latest 381.65 nV drivers, I'd get a dump in LiveKernelReports/WATCHDOG regarding a TDR GPU error:

Capture.JPG 110k .JPG file

The PC doesn't crash or anything. Once I got a black screen for a second or two and it went back to normal, other times I don't even notice any strange behavior...
This error doesn't appear when not stress testing the PC, from what I can see.
This only happens when I start OCing the CPU; CPU @Stock and RAM overclocked to 3000MHz doesn't seem to produce the errors. Although, the error isn't easy to reproduce, so it might be unrelated to the OC, which is why I need info if anyone experienced anything similar.


----------



## egerds

6700k_4.6Ghz_1.280v_FoldingonbothMSIGamingXGTX1080u.png 282k .png file


----------



## stephenn82

that sucks...but sounds like you are experiencing the same issues I had with amd drivers.

Its already know that CU update and Nvidia drivers dont play well together. Barnacules, Jayz, BitWIt, Steve Burke at Gamers Nexus all said this


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Its already know that CU update and Nvidia drivers dont play well together. Barnacules, Jayz, BitWIt, Steve Burke at Gamers Nexus all said this


Yeah, I'm inclined towards it being an issue with Windows Creators update and nV drivers.

On another note, when running the Linpack package v1 from the first post, I could see one line where the Residual value was different, but the test continued without issues? Shouldn't the program stop and display an error?


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> You should be able to achieve 3000MHZ with that RAM. You'll need to loosen the timings to get there, though.
> Turn off XMP and try:
> 
> T2-15-15-15-36 - everything else on [Auto] - 1.35V
> or
> T2-15-17-17-35 ... [Auto] - 1.35V
> 
> The RAM should run *cooler* and be stable with these settings. If these work, you can experiment with tighter timings.
> 
> Also:
> You've overclocked your system a fair bit, you should think about stability.
> 
> Manually setting your CPU Core Voltage below AUTO settings on an MSI MOBO need only be done _if heat is a problem at idle_ or you want to brag about how low the number is. It's not usually a performance or reliability move when you're at this point of trying to figure out your best clocks/stability/performance. Since the Voltage Mode is set to [Auto], I really don't know what the board is doing with it. And the [Mode 1] is going to ramp this value up pretty quickly, anyway. Get your box performing well at speed and later you can choose your mode and values [Override], [Adaptive], etc... MSI board's auto are usually quite good. If you must drop that voltage, choose a definite override or adaptive mode.
> 
> Your [Mode 1] setting is equivalent to LLC2 on other boards. Set back to [Auto] for the GT. That's for your onboard Integrated Graphics Processor and I suspect you won't be using that unless you're having trouble booting with your GPU.
> 
> I would consider trying any or all of these things, one at a time.
> Setting FCLK from [Auto] to 1000. <- you may see big gains/changes from this.
> Setting C-states to [enabled] and Package C-state limit to C2 or disable it. Some MSI BIOSes will secretly penalize you clocks if you disable it.
> Setting DRAM Frequency clock from [Auto] to 100.
> Setting ring ratio from [auto] to static 39 (3900) or 40 (4000).
> 
> My philosophy is to see what works at whatever voltage and then find the sweet spot of performance/heat/stability, so all this is just my opinion. I could be totally wrong.


thank you very much for your opinion...

I just came back from my holydays, and burned up to try what you sugesting. The only problem i cant let be, is the core voltage on auto, as the auto seting is pushing the voltage hard on 1,46 v as it is above the recomendation for max on a 6600K from intel (dont wanna burn/harm it).

Going to try the folloving changes







and test it on Aida64 lets see... let you know for sure..


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> ...the auto setting is pushing the voltage hard on 1,46 v as it is above the recomendation for max on a 6600K from intel (dont wanna burn/harm it).


Yours is an i5-6600, right? That's Skylake. 1.46V will not likely hurt it for testing. The absolute top Voltage that's dangerous if sustained is higher (~1.51V). Most motherboards routinely go over 1.45V when set to [auto] or (adaptive), even at stock boost speeds for short periods. Most people just never know about it. I have found that borderline under-volting of CPU, SA, IO, etc... can complicate testing and troubleshooting other issues.. It's your chip, though and I certainly respect your boundries concerning the perils to which you'll expose it.

Definitely let me know how the new settings work out.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Yours is an i5-6600, right? That's Skylake. 1.46V will not likely hurt it for testing. The absolute top Voltage that's dangerous if sustained is higher (~1.51V). Most motherboards routinely go over 1.45V when set to [auto] or (adaptive), even at stock boost speeds for short periods. Most people just never know about it. I have found that borderline under-volting of CPU, SA, IO, etc... can complicate testing and troubleshooting other issues.. It's your chip, though and I certainly respect your boundries concerning the perils to which you'll expose it.
> 
> Definitely let me know how the new settings work out.


Well as we are in oposite time zones (im in central Europe) it will take some time to figure it out







I tryied yesterday most of the settings, but something is wrong with it, as the Aida 64 stress test fails after some seconds with the note that a harware problem the reason is. Will play a little bit with it more and try various combinations you wrote me before, but i will test it on Autovoltage on the CPU (core, SA, IO) so we can find the problem and then ill ry to push lower the volts, as it produces more heat and in summer it will be a problem (overheating).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> It is an option provided to put all of your hardware into your signature, that way if you have a question, we could click on it and it will show us all the current hardware you have running. My Asus board has a way different UEFI layout over MSI ClickBios5. That was all I was suggesting. It helps direct answers to anyone vice us pulling the information out of someone post by post.
> 
> Like below my post, here. Click on my Cubic Beast or Dakine Server, it shows what hardware I have in there.
> \/__________________and_______________________ \/


Now i got your point,







sorry for misunderstanding, i will doo it ASAP (hope today) should make it from beginning but was lazy... Again sorry for that.


----------



## Zaen

@Memmento Mori

1,46Vcore is high but ok if you only testing your system limits. I have a crap 6600k that only gave me 4.6GHz with adaptive 1,425Vcore and it's been running with these settings for almost 2 years now. Only situation were this setting has given me trouble is if i leave the system running some folding which puts temps over 90ºc, otherwise gaming only raises temps to mid 70ºc MAX. No degradation of CPU yet









If i recall correctly the specs sheet of Skylake, it has a max Vcore of 1,50 - 1,51V before it starts smoking but for everyday use and long life of the CPU i would leave it bellow 1,40Vcore


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> ...something is wrong with it, as the Aida 64 stress test fails after some seconds with the note that a harware problem the reason is. Will play a little bit with it more and try various combinations you wrote me before, but i will test it on Autovoltage on the CPU (core, SA, IO) so we can find the problem and then ill ry to push lower the volts, as it produces more heat and in summer it will be a problem (overheating).
> ...


Hardware problem? Nothing more? That's AIda64 reporting the error and not Windows, right?

Starting from the last two screen shots you posted:
Try:
Set XMP on.
Set RAM timings to T2-15-17-17-39. everything else on [Auto]

Intel Virtualization Tech -> [Disabled]

Yes, definitely set CPU, SA and IO Voltages back to [Auto] while doing this testing. Their absolute values aren't as important as the relationship to each other, so allow them to float.

Also set CPU Core / GT Voltage Mode to [Auto]. The [Adaptive] setting on some boards causes more instability than [Auto].

For now, make sure your LLC is set to [Mode 1].

If you want to set a max on your CPU Voltage for testing, set CPU Core / GT Voltage Mode to [Override]. This will raise your idle Voltage, but keep your max Voltage down. Setting [Mode 1] may still allow max CPU Voltage to creep over your max, but not by much.

If these settings don't work together, go back to the settings you originally posted, and test making just one change at a time until you find out what's making it choke.

I'm curious:
Is your motherboard/RAM combination listed by either manufacturer?
What is the max difference between hottest and coolest core when stress testing?

Good luck.


----------



## Dermen

The skylake bending thing was mostly exaggerated right? It only happened during shipping or something if I remember correctly?

I ask because I have a Thermalright cooler with the adjustable pressure mount that ranges from 40lbs to 70lbs. I have it set to 40, I read Intel's spec is 50. Think there would be any danger going over 50? I have the Thermalright skylake shim that they released to prevent bending.

I am also going to delid next week, which seems like it would make the IHS sit a tiny bit lower, lowering the pressure slightly.

I'm currently trying to get 4.6 stable, but 1.312v isn't quite enough and my temps are in the low 90s when running P95.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Hardware problem? Nothing more? That's AIda64 reporting the error and not Windows, right?
> 
> Starting from the last two screen shots you posted:
> Try:
> Set XMP on.
> Set RAM timings to T2-15-17-17-39. everything else on [Auto]
> 
> Intel Virtualization Tech -> [Disabled]
> 
> Yes, definitely set CPU, SA and IO Voltages back to [Auto] while doing this testing. Their absolute values aren't as important as the relationship to each other, so allow them to float.
> 
> Also set CPU Core / GT Voltage Mode to [Auto]. The [Adaptive] setting on some boards causes more instability than [Auto].
> 
> For now, make sure your LLC is set to [Mode 1].
> 
> If you want to set a max on your CPU Voltage for testing, set CPU Core / GT Voltage Mode to [Override]. This will raise your idle Voltage, but keep your max Voltage down. Setting [Mode 1] may still allow max CPU Voltage to creep over your max, but not by much.
> 
> If these settings don't work together, go back to the settings you originally posted, and test making just one change at a time until you find out what's making it choke.
> 
> I'm curious:
> Is your motherboard/RAM combination listed by either manufacturer?
> What is the max difference between hottest and coolest core when stress testing?
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks again for you interest,

_Is your motherboard/RAM combination listed by either manufacturer?_ Corsair CMD16GX4M4B2133C10 DDR4 2133 2133 Micron 1.35V SS 4GB √ √ √ so yes it is, this is a copy from the offical MSI site spec....

_What is the max difference between hottest and coolest core when stress testing?_ idk each core, but the package temp was on 1,395V on a x264 test low 58 C, max 74 C (after a whole night )and idle 32 C. But its with 23 C room temperature, in sommer it will be up to 10 C more....

Next i tryed just the whole settings you wrote down, but it failed in Aida64.

I have a printscreen from other testing how it looks like when the stress test fails, actually these are the settings before your post....



Next I would like to know what you mean with LLC? The settings on the following picture?


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thanks again for you interest,
> 
> _Is your motherboard/RAM combination listed by either manufacturer?_ Corsair CMD16GX4M4B2133C10 DDR4 2133 2133 Micron 1.35V SS 4GB √ √ √ so yes it is, this is a copy from the offical MSI site spec....
> 
> _What is the max difference between hottest and coolest core when stress testing?_ idk each core, but the package temp was on 1,395V on a x264 test low 58 C, max 74 C (after a whole night )and idle 32 C. But its with 23 C room temperature, in sommer it will be up to 10 C more....
> 
> Next i tryed just the whole settings you wrote down, but it failed in Aida64.
> 
> I have a printscreen from other testing how it looks like when the stress test fails, actually these are the settings before your post....
> ...
> 
> Next I would like to know what you mean with LLC? The settings on the following picture?
> ...


LLC (Load Line Calibration) is a way to stabilize the motherboard's voltage delivery to the CPU under load. It's there to prevent VDroop (Voltage Drop) when the CPU goes from light-load to full-load situations. It can help keep your system from crashing due to VDroop while you're experimenting with settings. Most commonly used by people undervolting their systems. Different boards call it different things and have different levels. Your board has just 2 settings [Off, Mode 1]. My z270 Titanium has 8 modes and all but one are more aggressive than yours. Some people think LLC can cause Voltage spikes, but the circuitry (capacitors) on any mid to high level board makes that highly unlikely. I found my MSI M7 was most stable when running Mode 1 no matter what CPU Voltage mode I was running. It seemed to cut the down swings when using adaptive mode. YMMV.

If you aren't using your motherboard's integrated GPU (IntegratedGraphicsProcessor, IntegratedGraphicsDevice, etc..) you don't need need to set anything concerning GT. Why MSI calls it 'GT', I don't know. If you aren't using the IGP, disable it in Windows. Windows keeps installing it and trying to drive it on HDMI, despite the fact that it's not attached. -edit

I asked about your per core temps because some CPUs that have 10 degree difference in temps under full power when overclocking seem more prone to dropping cores or show random errors during testing. HWiNFO64 sensors will show per-core temps. They may not be absolutely correct, but will show if a core is hot or lazy. I usually go with less core overclocking and more BCLK overclocking on such chips (after trying a cooler reseat). Again, YMMV.

I'm using my stupid MacBook Pro and can't read your AIDA64 screencap at the moment.

You may have already hit your memory's max settings. Since your memory was listed as compatible, the standard and XMP settings should be relatively amenable to speed increases with minimal main timing changes. I have similar memory and can run it up to 3100MHz. Looks like yours doesn't respond well to that. Yours is quick at 2133. Maybe it's got non-standard timings to make it so. You'll need to learn a bit more and experiment with Advanced DRAM Configurations yourself. Some MSI board BIOSs have a place to select DRAM Chip Type [Hynix, Samsung, etc..] this might help...?

FWIW, you may wish to also run other testing/benchmarking software with HWiNFO64 in the background to get an idea of what's causing the crashes. For example, from experience, I know that if Geekbench bombs on SQLlite, it's due to a low VCore, etc...

The fact that you aren't offending Windows is a good sign. I'd set all memory settings back to stock and see if it makes it through AIDA with all the other settings as changed and work forward again from there.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> LLC (Load Line Calibration) is a way to stabilize the motherboard's voltage delivery to the CPU under load. It's there to prevent VDroop (Voltage Drop) when the CPU goes from light-load to full-load situations. It can help keep your system from crashing due to VDroop while you're experimenting with settings. Most commonly used by people undervolting their systems. Different boards call it different things and have different levels. Your board has just 2 settings [Off, Mode 1]. My z270 Titanium has 8 modes and all but one are more aggressive than yours. Some people think LLC can cause Voltage spikes, but the circuitry (capacitors) on any mid to high level board makes that highly unlikely. I found my MSI M7 was most stable when running Mode 1 no matter what CPU Voltage mode I was running. It seemed to cut the down swings when using adaptive mode. YMMV.


Thanks again for the informations/explanations and advices/ideas.

The last Aida prinscreen is in bad quality, and it is my fault, sorr for that, i edited it but its not much better. Anyway i found an older printscreen whre i passed 60 rounds on x264 bench:



I used there the comand center from MSI, but after experimenting with the DDR OC o decide to uninstall it, as it was destabilizing the system... after uninstall it was all ok... There are also lower temps as my previous statment wasnt accurate ( bad memory of mine







and i was at work so could not check it), but yes it exactly is the case you stated. 1 core is lazy and the difference is 12 degrees









Ill go try some other settings today and let you know









Btw if i have the feeling that the windows is not reacting as it should i set all setings back to normal and if the stress test fails ill just clone the windows back from a clone i made after a fresh reinstal









Ty again


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Thanks again for the informations/explanations and advices/ideas.
> 
> The last Aida prinscreen is in bad quality, and it is my fault, sorr for that, i edited it but its not much better. Anyway i found an older printscreen whre i passed 60 rounds on x264 bench:
> ...
> 
> I used there the comand center from MSI, but after experimenting with the DDR OC o decide to uninstall it, as it was destabilizing the system... after uninstall it was all ok... There are also lower temps as my previous statment wasnt accurate ( bad memory of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i was at work so could not check it), but yes it exactly is the case you stated. 1 core is lazy and the difference is 12 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go try some other settings today and let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw if i have the feeling that the windows is not reacting as it should i set all setings back to normal and if the stress test fails ill just clone the windows back from a clone i made after a fresh reinstal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty again


12 degrees is outside Intel specs (I think), at least at stock speeds.

Contrary to popular lore, some CPUs exhibit higher levels of efficiency with a Ring Ratio above the usual 38-40, depending on the CPU ratio and Base clock. You should look for an overclock BCLK, CPU ratio, Ring ratio that gets you top performance and keeps that temp difference down under 10 degrees. I had one setting on a problem i7-6700 with a hot #2 core that ran strangely fast and cool @ 4.85 GHz with a BCLK of 133. It probably heated the uncore a bit and the temperature differences had less effect? I actually have no idea why







, but it was great at those settings. Don't go too far with BCLK, though. It can affect RAM stability.

I agree about CC. Cool idea, but not trustworthy. I can give you an idea of what combos may work, though. I installed Command Center for a time - ended up just changing some MOBO lighting or something and uninstalled every bit.

If you recently installed the latest Windows update, then Windows probably isn't stable either way.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> 12 degrees is outside Intel specs (I think), at least at stock speeds.
> 
> Contrary to popular lore, some CPUs exhibit higher levels of efficiency with a Ring Ratio above the usual 38-40, depending on the CPU ratio and Base clock. You should look for an overclock BCLK, CPU ratio, Ring ratio that gets you top performance and keeps that temp difference down under 10 degrees. I had one setting on a problem i7-6700 with a hot #2 core that ran strangely fast and cool @ 4.85 GHz with a BCLK of 133. It probably heated the uncore a bit and the temperature differences had less effect? I actually have no idea why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but it was great at those settings. Don't go too far with BCLK, though. It can affect RAM stability.
> 
> I agree about CC. Cool idea, but not trustworthy. I can give you an idea of what combos may work, though. I installed Command Center for a time - ended up just changing some MOBO lighting or something and uninstalled every bit.
> 
> If you recently installed the latest Windows update, then Windows probably isn't stable either way.


well, the system looks stable on a 4,6 Ghz if I dont touch the RAM settings. As i had not much time last days i got confused what settings i tried and which not, so i will try to probably clone again the windows to be sure it is not the windows. Should I try to avoid the last updates of windows? Have you a date from which I should "not install" the updates?

Next to the 12 degrees difference in the core temps, its interesting that it made 60 rounds in x264, 10 rounds of real bench without crashing. But if I touch the Ram settings i get issues....

I will also try the BCLK way to achieve the 4,6 Ghz. Lets see, ill let you know, Im looking forward to test it during the weekend.....

Ty for your interest and help!


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> well, the system looks stable on a 4,6 Ghz if I dont touch the RAM settings. As i had not much time last days i got confused what settings i tried and which not, so i will try to probably clone again the windows to be sure it is not the windows. Should I try to avoid the last updates of windows? Have you a date from which I should "not install" the updates?
> 
> Next to the 12 degrees difference in the core temps, its interesting that it made 60 rounds in x264, 10 rounds of real bench without crashing. But if I touch the Ram settings i get issues....
> 
> I will also try the BCLK way to achieve the 4,6 Ghz. Lets see, ill let you know, Im looking forward to test it during the weekend.....
> 
> Ty for your interest and help!


You might have been a bit quick with the gratitude...









I have something else for you to try. Or rather, you should completely forget something I mentioned earlier. I upgraded some RAM last night in one of my lesser machines with some Corsair DDR4 3200. They _absolutely would not run_ with a DRAM ref of 100MHZ above 2400. DRAM Ref Clock had to be set at 133MHZ to boot normally. Don't know why. Yours may be the same. *Forget 100MHz!* Run @ 133 and see if your memory behaves better.

My apologies for the bad advice.









As far as the latest Windows update goes, the problems seem to be associated with the Creators Update. Complaints can be found scattered about in multiple Windows threads *here*. I've been having mouse and wifi adapter problems since installing it. I'm one of those people who disable everything, but I'm still having issues. You'll need to peruse those threads and decide for yourself.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> You might have been a bit quick with the gratitude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have something else for you to try. Or rather, you should completely forget something I mentioned earlier. I upgraded some RAM last night in one of my lesser machines with some Corsair DDR4 3200. They _absolutely would not run_ with a DRAM ref of 100MHZ above 2400. DRAM Ref Clock had to be set at 133MHZ to boot normally. Don't know why. Yours may be the same. *Forget 100MHz!* Run @ 133 and see if your memory behaves better.
> 
> My apologies for the bad advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the latest Windows update goes, the problems seem to be associated with the Creators Update. Complaints can be found scattered about in multiple Windows threads *here*. I've been having mouse and wifi adapter problems since installing it. I'm one of those people who disable everything, but I'm still having issues. You'll need to peruse those threads and decide for yourself.


well no big deal...

im now back on the 2666 Mhz, Aida works stable 50 mins, noting, no error, no hardware failure...

If i go with 2933 Mhz ill get harware failure right in the same second... i dont get it...


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> well no big deal...
> 
> im now back on the 2666 Mhz, Aida works stable 50 mins, noting, no error, no hardware failure...
> 
> If i go with 2933 Mhz ill get harware failure right in the same second... i dont get it...


What about 2799? Maybe that's the point you'll have to loosen timings a bit? Or set to 2799 and all timings to [auto] and see what timings the BIOS gives you. And then you can use those to go for 2933?


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> What about 2799? Maybe that's the point you'll have to loosen timings a bit? Or set to 2799 and all timings to [auto] and see what timings the BIOS gives you. And then you can use those to go for 2933?


this is not possible in the settings, at least it is not isted here have just 2666/2800/2933/3066 Mhz at least with the 133Mhz settings.... the timings are on auto with Cr2 13/15/15/39....


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> this is not possible in the settings, at least it is not isted here have just 2666/2800/2933/3066 Mhz at least with the 133Mhz settings.... the timings are on auto with Cr2 13/15/15/39....


2800 = 2799









Try 2800 Cr2 14/16/16/auto


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> 2800 = 2799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 2800 Cr2 14/16/16/auto


so tried 2800 Mhz for som minutes with CR2 14/17/17/43 and worked so i testing now the Memiry IT! settings for micron where the change is in timing by CR2 16/17/17/36 where i see a little improvement on AIDA 64 benches and the stress test is working for 20 mins now...

ill go to try your timing suggestion









BTW: tried 3000 Mhz = harware error, next 3066 Mhz not booting so i think its close to the limit i can achieve...

Also tried 2900 Mhz with the 100mhz setting and it is working but the strange thing is that the core temp difference is more than 20 degrees in the maximum... now with the 2800 setting are the differences max 6 degrees!

ill let you know about the next test









edit: and the max temp is 63 C!


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> so tried 2800 Mhz for som minutes with CR2 14/17/17/43 and worked so i testing now the Memiry IT! settings for micron where the change is in timing by CR2 16/17/17/36 where i see a little improvement on AIDA 64 benches and the stress test is working for 20 mins now...
> 
> ill go to try your timing suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW: tried 3000 Mhz = harware error, next 3066 Mhz not booting so i think its close to the limit i can achieve...
> 
> Also tried 2900 Mhz with the 100mhz setting and it is working but the strange thing is that the core temp difference is more than 20 degrees in the maximum... now with the 2800 setting are the differences max 6 degrees!
> 
> ill let you know about the next test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> edit: and the max temp is 63 C


20C difference?! I wonder what's doing that?

Sounds like you're dialing it in. You'll be lost for a hobby once you've solved this.


----------



## audiotest

Guess my new Skylake CPU












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://valid.x86.fr/w9alx8


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> 20C difference?! I wonder what's doing that?
> 
> Sounds like you're dialing it in. You'll be lost for a hobby once you've solved this.


what you mean by dialing it in?

and no i will be not gone, even i was not activelly respondng to threads (as im a beginner in most of the toppics here) im reading it activelly







, next also want to upgrade to X299 and play with it lil









20 degrees is a LOT! but have no clue how the ram can affect the core temp and the this huge difference....

im now testing the RAM settingsyou suggested and also lowered the Coe voltage back to 1,40 v and also the SA to 1,25 and IO to 1,15... It looks stable but i will keep it the night on to see if it crashes...

and the temp falls down to 56 degrees hottest core, so let see in the morning.









Ill let you know


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> what you mean by dialing it in?
> 
> and no i will be not gone, even i was not activelly respondng to threads (as im a beginner in most of the toppics here) im reading it activelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , next also want to upgrade to X299 and play with it lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 degrees is a LOT! but have no clue how the ram can affect the core temp and the this huge difference....
> 
> im now testing the RAM settingsyou suggested and also lowered the Coe voltage back to 1,40 v and also the SA to 1,25 and IO to 1,15... It looks stable but i will keep it the night on to see if it crashes...
> 
> and the temp falls down to 56 degrees hottest core, so let see in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill let you know


"Dialing it in" means you are making incrementally smaller changes that are getting you progressively closer to your best outcome.

By needing a new hobby, I meant you'll have to find another project to work on - exactly like playing with x299.

It's all looking very good. Good luck with testing..


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> "Dialing it in" means you are making incrementally smaller changes that are getting you progressively closer to your best outcome.
> 
> By needing a new hobby, I meant you'll have to find another project to work on - exactly like playing with x299.
> 
> It's all looking very good. Good luck with testing..


so first test is done... Aida 64 stress test worked 9h so its could be stable... Now im testing it on Real Bench 2.44, 5/10 rounds and it looks fine...

The core temps where during the aida test as following: 59/57/51/53 C

next test will be Mafia 3 or GTA 5 to see if it crashes .... if not i would like try 4,7 GHZ just to see the voltage and also the temps.

also i would like to know why i cant acheve higher OC on mem, maybee its the mobo, maybee bad luck at the memory? IDK, if somone has the answers let me know









Thank you and ill let you know


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Guess my new Skylake CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/w9alx8


it's a g4400?


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> so first test is done... Aida 64 stress test worked 9h so its could be stable... Now im testing it on Real Bench 2.44, 5/10 rounds and it looks fine...
> 
> The core temps where during the aida test as following: 59/57/51/53 C
> 
> next test will be Mafia 3 or GTA 5 to see if it crashes .... if not i would like try 4,7 GHZ just to see the voltage and also the temps.
> 
> also i would like to know why i cant acheve higher OC on mem, maybee its the mobo, maybee bad luck at the memory? IDK, if somone has the answers let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and ill let you know


Don't stress too much about your memory speed. Running higher speeds will require looser timings, which really won't give you much more in overall performance, but might be less stable.

I think you've pretty well optimized your machine. Good job!


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> it's a g4400?


Nope, It'd take twice as much G4400s to reach that *multi-threaded* score which is on par with a 6700K.

This one on the other hand would be a 6400 tuned to a whopping 186 MHz base clock that scored 12k on Passmark:
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=81813802627

It seems like I've just bought myself a 6700K for half the price and with an even better single thread performance, the cpu market these days seems ridiculous to say the least.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Nope, It'd take twice as much G4400s to reach that *multi-threaded* score which is on par with a 6700K.
> 
> This one on the other hand would be a 6400 tuned to a whopping 186 MHz base clock that scored 12k on Passmark:
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V9/display.php?id=81813802627
> 
> It seems like I've just bought myself a 6700K for half the price and with an even better single thread performance, the cpu market these days seems ridiculous to say the least.


Not bad. But my 6700k turns out 2350 single and 10165 multi for score. Unless you are soley going on single and dual with HT off?


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Not bad. But my 6700k turns out 2350 single and 10165 multi for score. Unless you are soley going on single and dual with HT off?


I'm afraid you're mistaking the difference in the scoring systems between the old and new versions of Cpu-z. From V. 1.79 onwards the 6700K is benchmarked at 2377 multi-thread and 474 single-thread points


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> I'm afraid you're mistaking the difference in the scoring systems between the old and new versions of Cpu-z. From V. 1.79 onwards the 6700K is benchmarked at 2377 multi-thread and 474 single-thread points


i see. I still have 1.78 at hime, havent updated it yet


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> i see. I still have 1.78 at hime, havent updated it yet


Yeah, just downloaded the older version which gave me a 9800. Here it seems like I'm outperforming a stock 6700K by all means.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Yeah, just downloaded the older version which gave me a 9800. Here it seems like I'm outperforming a stock 6700K by all means.


Wow 5.022ghz and that's a nice score!


----------



## I_shot

i delidded my 6600K and used conductonaut and enjoying extra 300 mhz. let's see before and after ;




insane 29 Celcius temp drop (max) and 600 rpm lower fan speed ( 1900 to 1300 rpm )

also i can boot to windows at 5.1 ghz at 1.47 volt now.

i am using z270 taichi motherboard and hyper 212x double fan cooler.


----------



## stephenn82

I gotta delid this 6700k


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Guess my new Skylake CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/w9alx8


huh, not doing so hot lol


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Wow 5.022ghz and that's a nice score!


Thanks, finally got my ram overclocking done and over 10k I am











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> huh, not doing so hot lol


lol not too shabby for half the price, eh








Are you running it at 4.6?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Thanks, finally got my ram overclocking done and over 10k I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not too shabby for half the price, eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running it at 4.6?


Wow that's a significant 200 pts increase just from ram oc








I checked my 6700k MT score was 10915, so my extra 4 HT threads only worth a measly 900 pts from your score


----------



## audiotest

10915? Wow, that's what I call impressive. My lousy 6700K can only do 10.6k max (not even x264-stable).


----------



## misoonigiri

Maybe its the delid, or abit of luck but definitely not much expertise of my part - would not be able to achieve what you did with a i5-6400


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Thanks, finally got my ram overclocking done and over 10k I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol not too shabby for half the price, eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running it at 4.6?


Yeah. 4.6 is a great balance for performance and heat/power so that's what I'm running. I can run 1.27v for 4.6 and barely hit 55c while long game sessions. Benchmarking it hits 65. Using h115i, haven't delidded yet.


----------



## Miwwa

Got a question im running a stress test with X264 on my 6600k 4.5 @ 1.340v. During the stress test my cpu usage drops along with the cores to 97ish% then back to 100% in the middle of the loop. Cant figure out why temps are all good voltages look stable. Any help will be appreciated and thanks in advance.

Heres the build - https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Miwwa/saved/#view=mzZV3C


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miwwa*
> 
> Got a question im running a stress test with X264 on my 6600k 4.5 @ 1.340v. During the stress test my cpu usage drops along with the cores to 97ish% then back to 100% in the middle of the loop. Cant figure out why temps are all good voltages look stable. Any help will be appreciated and thanks in advance.
> 
> Heres the build - https://pcpartpicker.com/user/Miwwa/saved/#view=mzZV3C


Tell the test to use 8 threads

the only drops that i've seen are when transitioning between loops, like when loop 1 ends and loop 2 starts


----------



## Ding23

Are the 6700k supposed to fluctuate in temperatures so much during idle? Like I have a few background programs open like Firefox etc but the temps jump from 24-52-30-55-26 etc like 1-3 jumps ever second almost. Stress tests are fine, temps don't get high, Intel Diagonostics tool passes, voltage normal and on manual. C states off.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Are the 6700k supposed to fluctuate in temperatures so much during idle? Like I have a few background programs open like Firefox etc but the temps jump from 24-52-30-55-26 etc like 1-3 jumps ever second almost. Stress tests are fine, temps don't get high, Intel Diagonostics tool passes, voltage normal and on manual. C states off.


It's cos of the TIM under IHS. Instant load of any sort takes time to be dissipated. I had that on skylake and kaby until delid.


----------



## Enterprise24

After 1 year CPU is still fully stable. Here is Prime 95 lastest version 29.1 running custom 1344K (no need to add this result).


----------



## Ding23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> It's cos of the TIM under IHS. Instant load of any sort takes time to be dissipated. I had that on skylake and kaby until delid.


Oh, well my temps aren't bad during load so I guess I'll just leave it how it is and not delid, also make a looser fan curve so the rpm doesn't jump around by these fluctuations in temps.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Are the 6700k supposed to fluctuate in temperatures so much during idle? Like I have a few background programs open like Firefox etc but the temps jump from 24-52-30-55-26 etc like 1-3 jumps ever second almost. Stress tests are fine, temps don't get high, Intel Diagonostics tool passes, voltage normal and on manual. C states off.


Something might be loading your CPU to 100% for a split second, temperatures change almost instantly


----------



## Tiger9214

Specs:
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
i7-6700K Liquid Cooled with Corsair H100i v2
32 GB RAM (x2 16 GB sticks @ 1.333 MHz each)
Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7
GeFore GTX 1080
500 GB Samsung 850 EVO & 1 TB Seagate HDD

Hi, first time posting here and I am a complete noob at Overclocking. I've read a bunch of the guides on this site and I've been trying to overclock my i7-6700K. I started trying a while ago at 4.5 GHz and 1.3 VCore. I was getting crashes, so as I read in the guides I bumped it up to 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, etc. Eventually I gave up and loaded defaults back into my BIOS to put everything back to stock. I was getting frustrated and gave up on it for the time. Everything was running smooth, games, everything. I said hey I want to try again so I started at 4.5 GHz again and this time 1.35VCore. Still crashing... 1.36, 1.37, 1.38... I gave up again. I loaded defaults into the BIOS and now I am noticing *much worse performance* than I was before when it was at stock.

My main question is, could I have damaged my processor by failing my overclocks?
I ran PassMark Performance test and am receiving a 7,738 while PassMark says their benchmarks on the i7-6700K are around 11,795 (scoring based on their software). Here are a few pictures related to the PassMark tests.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> Specs:
> Windows 10 Pro 64 bit
> i7-6700K Liquid Cooled with Corsair H100i v2
> 32 GB RAM (x2 16 GB sticks @ 1.333 MHz each)
> Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7
> GeFore GTX 1080
> 500 GB Samsung 850 EVO & 1 TB Seagate HDD
> 
> Hi, first time posting here and I am a complete noob at Overclocking. I've read a bunch of the guides on this site and I've been trying to overclock my i7-6700K. I started trying a while ago at 4.5 GHz and 1.3 VCore. I was getting crashes, so as I read in the guides I bumped it up to 1.31, 1.32, 1.33, etc. Eventually I gave up and loaded defaults back into my BIOS to put everything back to stock. I was getting frustrated and gave up on it for the time. Everything was running smooth, games, everything. I said hey I want to try again so I started at 4.5 GHz again and this time 1.35VCore. Still crashing... 1.36, 1.37, 1.38... I gave up again. I loaded defaults into the BIOS and now I am noticing *much worse performance* than I was before when it was at stock.
> 
> My main question is, could I have damaged my processor by failing my overclocks?
> I ran PassMark Performance test and am receiving a 7,738 while PassMark says their benchmarks on the i7-6700K are around 11,795 (scoring based on their software). Here are a few pictures related to the PassMark tests.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's more likely you've blown something up in Windows or your BIOS settings are incorrect.

In CPU-Z, are all your cores active? Are your CPU, Cache and memory speeds correct?

Run the simple [Stress CPU] test in CPU-Z for a couple of minutes with HWiNFO64 sensors running in the background and then examine your CPU core activity and temps.

Is your hyper-threading turned on?
Are some cores/threads not functioning?
Are max speeds correct?
Are your idle or max CPU temps high?


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> It's more likely you've blown something up in Windows or your BIOS settings are incorrect.
> 
> In CPU-Z, are all your cores active? Are your CPU, Cache and memory speeds correct?
> 
> Run the simple [Stress CPU] test in CPU-Z for a couple of minutes with HWiNFO64 sensors running in the background and then examine your CPU core activity and temps.
> 
> Is your hyper-threading turned on?
> Are some cores/threads not functioning?
> Are max speeds correct?
> Are your idle or max CPU temps high?


I have flashed and updated the BIOS. Also set to Load optimized. As far as Windows goes, I did do a System Restore back to 2 days before I started overclocking again.

How can I tell if Hyper-Threading is on? It seems to be on.
According to HWiNFO64, it looks like all cores are working.
Max speeds are correct (turbo is on and maxes at 4.2 GHz)
Idle temp is about 25-30 °C on all 4 cores. Load on idle is ~10% or so.
Max CPU temp is 52 °C. I haven't ever seen it go above 55 °C when stress testing. VCore is set to Auto in BIOS, as well as Clock Ratio.


----------



## Zaen

@Tiger9214

I have no experience with GigaByte Mobo's but i would suggest resetting BIOS CMOS via jumper or plug off all pwr and remove the mobo's batery for a few seconds up to 1min (or plug off all pwr cables connecting to the pc, turn off pwr supply if it has a on/off button, remove mobo battery and then press the case on/off button to drain any remaining electricity on the mobo,put mobo battery back and reconnect everything else you had to unplug) sometimes BIOS get mixed up when we play around with it's settings then put back default, oc again, default again,etc...

After that update BIOS to latest and try OC again. One thing jumped to my attention were the RAM frequency's... 1,333MHz? You sure? Seems low but maybe that's just me.

Trying to find a stable OC needs patience, a lot of it sometimes, my personal experience with my current 6600k (setup in sig) was daunting, since i have a crap of CPU. To find a stable OC i went from 1,355Vcore for 4.6GHz to my current setting (not advisable unless you want to risk summoning Hell's gate into to your CPU) of 1,425Vcore for 4.6GHz with 0,005 increments every step testing it afterwards to see if it failed... it took a while xD
Run fast benchs like 2h of O.C.C.T, usually that does good by me, if it passes those 2h i know i probably should bump another 0,003 or 5 mV in Vcore for an absolute 100% stable OC.

As to performance, check windows pwr settings, go to CPU performance and see what is Max and Min settings (should be 100% to 5% respectively in a balanced pwr plan). Many ppl when running bench temporarily put the pwr plan in performance, just for the test, setting to balanced for everyday use, for a higher score









The setting @Beagle Box asked you to check are all in BIOS, but you can check them active or not with CPU-Z, for example, and HWiNFO that i think you already using.

Hope everything works out for you


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Tiger9214
> 
> I have no experience with GigaByte Mobo's but i would suggest resetting BIOS CMOS via jumper or plug off all pwr and remove the mobo's batery for a few seconds up to 1min (or plug off all pwr cables connecting to the pc, turn off pwr supply if it has a on/off button, remove mobo battery and then press the case on/off button to drain any remaining electricity on the mobo,put mobo battery back and reconnect everything else you had to unplug) sometimes BIOS get mixed up when we play around with it's settings then put back default, oc again, default again,etc...
> 
> After that update BIOS to latest and try OC again. One thing jumped to my attention were the RAM frequency's... 1,333MHz? You sure? Seems low but maybe that's just me.
> 
> Trying to find a stable OC needs patience, a lot of it sometimes, my personal experience with my current 6600k (setup in sig) was daunting, since i have a crap of CPU. To find a stable OC i went from 1,355Vcore for 4.6GHz to my current setting (not advisable unless you want to risk summoning Hell's gate into to your CPU) of 1,425Vcore for 4.6GHz with 0,005 increments every step testing it afterwards to see if it failed... it took a while xD
> Run fast benchs like 2h of O.C.C.T, usually that does good by me, if it passes those 2h i know i probably should bump another 0,003 or 5 mV in Vcore for an absolute 100% stable OC.
> 
> As to performance, check windows pwr settings, go to CPU performance and see what is Max and Min settings (should be 100% to 5% respectively in a balanced pwr plan). Many ppl when running bench temporarily put the pwr plan in performance, just for the test, setting to balanced for everyday use, for a higher score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The setting @Beagle Box asked you to check are all in BIOS, but you can check them active or not with CPU-Z, for example, and HWiNFO that i think you already using.
> 
> Hope everything works out for you


Thank you for your input. I will try everything you suggest when I get home from work today. In the BIOS, my memory says 2.666 MHz, but in CPU-Z it is saying 1.333MHz per stick. Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Even if I get a stable OC at 4.6GHz for example, will I see much of a FPS increase in games? Going from 4.00GHz (4.20 turbo) to 4.6. Is it worth the time and effort for an extra 5-10 frames? As for now I just want to get it back to the way it was running in stock









As for windows power settings, I have always had it set to Max Performance Mode instead of balanced mode. Even when playing games or doing ordinary tasks. I will check the CPU settings in that mode.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Don't stress too much about your memory speed. Running higher speeds will require looser timings, which really won't give you much more in overall performance, but might be less stable.
> 
> I think you've pretty well optimized your machine. Good job!


Hi there









just wanted to gave you back some response after some time of testing.

I had still some issues with the crashing of Mafia 3 and finally figured out that the problem was in the Graphic driver ( AMD RX 480 ). After installing of a older driver version i dont had any problem, nothing, it is working how it should at least im not aware of any problem, for 2 weeks! Happy about it























For your permanent sugestions and taking care about me i would like to thank you, to all of you and specially to stephenn82 and Beagle box ... +1 REP to both!

By the way Beagle Box, found another project like i wrote already the upcomming X299 platform but meantime it comes out and i see some rewiews im collecting info about watercooling so making the Watercooling section unsafe


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> Thank you for your input. I will try everything you suggest when I get home from work today. In the BIOS, my memory says 2.666 MHz, but in CPU-Z it is saying 1.333MHz per stick. Maybe I'm misunderstanding. Even if I get a stable OC at 4.6GHz for example, will I see much of a FPS increase in games? Going from 4.00GHz (4.20 turbo) to 4.6. Is it worth the time and effort for an extra 5-10 frames? As for now I just want to get it back to the way it was running in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for windows power settings, I have always had it set to Max Performance Mode instead of balanced mode. Even when playing games or doing ordinary tasks. I will check the CPU settings in that mode.


Ok 2666MHz







CPU-Z is reading RAM as T2 so it divides the frequency in half.







Mine will read as 1500MHz in CPU-Z but is a 3000MHz T2 RAM sticks.

400MHz can be more then 10fps, depends on the task if it's CPU or GPU intensive (many games push more on CPU then GPU others the other way around, depends on the game). If we were talking 100 or 200MHz sure maybe not worth it, put if you can get a 4.4 or 4.5 below 1,400Vcore you would be running everything with ease and not getting a lot of heat from the CPU's voltage, but i would suggest you to stay clear of 1,400Vcore to assure a long life for your CPU.

So goes without saying don't try my Vcore value, i'm nuts









Edit: After you reset CMOS on your board (check manual first. always) boot the system with it's "vannila" BIOS and see how it behaves, if you feel it could be better then update BIOS. Be very careful updating the BIOS, follow manufactures instructions. It's a sensitive operation that can kill (brick) your mobo. I know i'm stating the obvious but operational safety is never too much


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> I have flashed and updated the BIOS. Also set to Load optimized. As far as Windows goes, I did do a System Restore back to 2 days before I started overclocking again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I tell if Hyper-Threading is on? It seems to be on.
> According to HWiNFO64, it looks like all cores are working.
> Max speeds are correct (turbo is on and maxes at 4.2 GHz)
> Idle temp is about 25-30 °C on all 4 cores. Load on idle is ~10% or so.
> Max CPU temp is 52 °C. I haven't ever seen it go above 55 °C when stress testing. VCore is set to Auto in BIOS, as well as Clock Ratio.


Creating a quick screenshot of multiple CPU-Z instances like this usually helps members trouble shoot problems. I've highlighted some of the common things people will ask for.











I've never seen a zero result in CPU-Z single-cpu test before. What makes it all the more strange is that your overall score is right in line with what one would expect.









I have three possible avenues of inquiry in mind:

1) As Zaen mentions, you should set all Windows Power Options to High Performance. We have no way of gauging how Windows, EIST (SpeedStep), C1E, and C-States are affecting your performance, so I'd temporarily disable all that until we see what your machine can actually do. You can disable C1E, SpeedStep and C-states in your BIOS.

2) It does seem a likely BIOS/motherboard issue. Follow Zaen's procedure to reset your BIOS/ board to its true defaults. That method will sometimes revive a seemingly dead board, so it should work well to reset yours.

3) An imperfect CPU seat in its socket. It may seem a longshot, but strange things happen when a pin is out of place. Have you adjusted your CPU/cooler recently?

4.6 GHz is usually a good, easily achievable overclock for gaming on an i7-6700. More than that, and the machine seems jumpy and your fans can get loud.


----------



## stephenn82

Im glad we could get everyhting working for you. Yeah, Mafia III is fun, but oh boy does it tax the hardware. I have the 390 and it really puts a beating on it.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to gave you back some response after some time of testing.
> 
> I had still some issues with the crashing of Mafia 3 and finally figured out that the problem was in the Graphic driver ( AMD RX 480 ). After installing of a older driver version i dont had any problem, nothing, it is working how it should at least im not aware of any problem, for 2 weeks! Happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your permanent sugestions and taking care about me i would like to thank you, to all of you and specially to stephenn82 and Beagle box ... +1 REP to both!
> 
> By the way Beagle Box, found another project like i wrote already the upcomming X299 platform but meantime it comes out and i see some rewiews im collecting info about watercooling so making the Watercooling section unsafe


Excellent news. Drivers are coming out so fast now, there's always the chance of a flub. Glad to offer help and glad everything works now.









I'm also now thinking about the next machine. I bought this Z270 board thinking that I'd eventually get to upgrade my CPU to _something_.
But now it seems the z270/1151 is a total dead-end







. Intel has me irritated about this







, so next time around I may take a chance on AMD...

Thanks for the warning. I'll steer clear of all things water-cooling.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> I'm also now thinking about the next machine. I bought this Z270 board thinking that I'd eventually get to upgrade my CPU to _something_.
> But now it seems the z270/1151 is a total dead-end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Intel has me irritated about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so next time around I may take a chance on AMD...
> 
> Thanks for the warning. I'll steer clear of all things water-cooling.


What you mean?







Why dead end? 7700K ? not lucrative for you?









If you take a AMD you absolutely have to come and join the Watercooling section


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> What you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why dead end? 7700K ? not lucrative for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a AMD you absolutely have to come and join the Watercooling section


I had an i7_7700 in this machine for a couple of weeks. It's performance was lower than the performance of my current i7-6700 up to 5.0GHz and the 7700 was always hotter. The only real difference was that I could run benchmarks @ 5.2GHz.

I always run this 6700 @ 5.0/4.7 which is the same speed at which the 7700 was truly stable. For me, "upgrading" to the 7700 isn't much an upgrade, though I may do it, anyway at some point.


----------



## Memmento Mori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> I had an i7_7700 in this machine for a couple of weeks. It's performance was lower than the performance of my current i7-6700 up to 5.0GHz and the 7700 was always hotter. The only real difference was that I could run benchmarks @ 5.2GHz.
> 
> I always run this 6700 @ 5.0/4.7 which is the same speed at which the 7700 was truly stable. For me, "upgrading" to the 7700 isn't much an upgrade, though I may do it, anyway at some point.


well then join the waiting front for the X299 platform


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Memmento Mori*
> 
> well then join the waiting front for the X299 platform


Well, maybe. Maybe not. It's likely the consumer chips won't be much of an upgrade and the fast ones will be too expensive. I might just upgrade my GPU for now and wait things out.


----------



## Tiger9214

@Zaen @Beagle Box

I did a factory reset on my BIOS by clearing it with a button on the motherboard itself. It came back up into Windows and everything was hanging up. Opening CPU-Z, task manager wouldn't open, control panel froze, nothing opened until eventually Windows told me to end the process which ended Windows Explorer. Then I had a black desktop. At that point I had to hold the power button down to turn it off, and it came back up fine. Even though I reset the BIOS, it is still giving me bad performance, same PassMark tests as well.

I tried what Beagle Box said to do by disabling C1E, C3, C6/C7, C8, EIST. That also did not help. I checked the Power Options and had it set to High Performance already. I went deeper into those settings and found that the Minimum CPU State is 100% and the Max state is 100%.

The one thing I haven't tried yet is reseating the CPU only because I forgot the thermal paste at my office.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Zaen @Beagle Box
> 
> I did a factory reset on my BIOS by clearing it with a button on the motherboard itself. It came back up into Windows and everything was hanging up. Opening CPU-Z, task manager wouldn't open, control panel froze, nothing opened until eventually Windows told me to end the process which ended Windows Explorer. Then I had a black desktop. At that point I had to hold the power button down to turn it off, and it came back up fine. Even though I reset the BIOS, it is still giving me bad performance, same PassMark tests as well.
> 
> I tried what Beagle Box said to do by disabling C1E, C3, C6/C7, C8, EIST. That also did not help. I checked the Power Options and had it set to High Performance already. I went deeper into those settings and found that the Minimum CPU State is 100% and the Max state is 100%.
> 
> The one thing I haven't tried yet is reseating the CPU only because I forgot the thermal paste at my office.


Whoa! You're not finished. There's more you can check/do.
You need to keep paring things down until it's clear what the issue is.

Unplug all unnecessary drives and usb devices, leaving only what you need to boot into Windows.
Use a PS/2 keyboard and mouse if you have them and your board has the connector.
Remove your GTX 1080 completely and use your IGP via HDMI to boot.
Check your SATA cables. Replace them if you have extra ones. Bent, creased or crimped SATA cables can lock things up.
Reseat your RAM. Try half your RAM at a time. Consult your manual for proper slots for each stick.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Tiger9214

Do you have any idea why the CPU-Z Single Thread isn't testing when I hit Stress or Bench ? It's only the CPU Multi-Thread that moves. @Beagle Box


----------



## misoonigiri

The newer ver of CPUZ, its bench test does MT first, then ST. Did you wait for MT test to be done?
CPUZ stress test only loads MT.


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The newer ver of CPUZ, its bench test does MT first, then ST. Did you wait for MT test to be done?
> CPUZ stress test only loads MT.


Ah I see, that makes sense. I was Stressing, not Benching, so it only showed the Multi-Thread. Thanks.

@Beagle Box I will try everything you told me. Fingers crossed. If worse comes to worse, I can try to warranty it.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The newer ver of CPUZ, its bench test does MT first, then ST. Did you wait for MT test to be done?
> CPUZ stress test only loads MT.


That's a very astute observation.


----------



## misoonigiri

Thanks, but it was more because I'd just run cpuz bench recently









The last time I had some kind of lockup after booting to windows desktop, where clicking on things didn't work, it was somehow due to a usb extension cable. After unplugging that, and holding down the power button (with pc shutdown, psu rocker switch off) - all was back to normal. Funny thing the usb extension cable isn't faulty, as I'm still using it on the same pc.

But I agree, try removing all excess usb cables & devices for boot, remove or re-seat cards & cables inside casing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Zaen @Beagle Box
> 
> I did a factory reset on my BIOS by clearing it with a button on the motherboard itself. It came back up into Windows and everything was hanging up.


Regarding the clear cmos button, did you follow the instructions in manual regarding removing psu cable etc? But tbh I have not tried it myself









For sake of completeness, after clearing cmos, go back into UEFI again & load optimised defaults


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Zaen @Beagle Box
> 
> I did a factory reset on my BIOS by clearing it with a button on the motherboard itself. It came back up into Windows and everything was hanging up. Opening CPU-Z, task manager wouldn't open, control panel froze, nothing opened until eventually Windows told me to end the process which ended Windows Explorer. Then I had a black desktop. At that point I had to hold the power button down to turn it off, and it came back up fine. Even though I reset the BIOS, it is still giving me bad performance, same PassMark tests as well.
> 
> I tried what Beagle Box said to do by disabling C1E, C3, C6/C7, C8, EIST. That also did not help. I checked the Power Options and had it set to High Performance already. I went deeper into those settings and found that the Minimum CPU State is 100% and the Max state is 100%.
> 
> The one thing I haven't tried yet is reseating the CPU only because I forgot the thermal paste at my office.


Try @Beagle Box suggestions, plug out anything not absolutely needed to boot and navigate Windows, and plug in p/s2 peripherals if you have some. Also check W10 version, if it's below build 1607 (anniversary version) it's probably a unstable version of the S.O. known for many weird stuff and strange behaviors.

Another thing you may try is disable fast boot in BIOS. Like i said at the start i don't have experience with Gigabyte boards but i think, like in the GPU's, they use a double BIOS chip setup in case one gets corrupted. What does your BIOS indicates about this?


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Another thing you may try is disable fast boot in BIOS. Like i said at the start i don't have experience with Gigabyte boards but i think, like in the GPU's, they use a double BIOS chip setup in case one gets corrupted. What does your BIOS indicates about this?


My Windows 10 build is Version 1607 (OS Build 14393.1066)
My mobo does have a dual BIOS setup. I loaded optimized defaults after it starting hanging. I believe Fast Boot is disabled by default when loading optimized defaults, but I will check again. (99% sure)

@misoonigiri I did indeed consult the mobo book and had power cables unplugged and the power supply turned off. I held the power button down on the case for 30 seconds to let it drain the electricity then I held the BIOS button down for 20 seconds. When it came back on, I went into the BIOS and it came up and said "The BIOS has been reset, please reconfigure within." or something along those lines.


----------



## Zaen

@Tiger9214

Good. Previous Windows 10 builds gave BSOD frequently on some HW setups.
The almost cut in half performance of your CPU is intriguing. My guess at this time would be one of three possibility's; something wrong with mobo, ex: something wrong with that particular BIOS IC (good that board has 2 then) or the Z170 chipset that controls bus and ram but these are the most remote possibilities.

Another possible situation is the RAM sticks or the slot were they being used, try only one and try all the slots one by one after setting ram to 1st the IMC MAX (that board is 2133MHz i think) then the RAM's advertised speed of 2666.

As for the 3rd possibility is software related, some software might be imposing some sort of UEFI setting within windows, I know ASUS has some app's that can control CPU frequency, voltages and much more, within windows no need to boot to BIOS (unless one would want those changes permanent, then they have to go to BIOS and save them) not sure what Gygabyte has/uses.

What's tricky here is that a lot of things can give poor performance, high latency and eventually freeze and crash with a BSOD, mostly HW related and they have to be tested one by one to determinate it's origin so it can be fixed.

In my case i had a slight problem 2 years ago with read/write and ramdom fps drop in some games because the HPET (high precision event timer) is disabled with W10, after enabling it i have more steady read/write with my SSD's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625882/hpet-disable-or-enable
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567745/windows-10-disable-hpet-before-install-and-enjoy-low-latencies

With Intel there are gains, at least with Skylake, in latency and fps on those games that need more CPU then GPU and use pagefile.

I'm keeping my eyes and ears open to similar situations to the one you have and what resolved them.


----------



## Tiger9214

@Beagle Box @Zaen

I unplugged everything but the SSD (Windows on it), power to the Mobo (24 pin), CPU power, power to the H100i v2 (Liquid cooler).
I used a PS2 Keyboard and mouse.
I put 1 stick of RAM in each slot on the mobo, booted up, ran PassMark Test and got the same results. I did the same for the other stick of RAM in all slots and same test with same results. I ran the RAM in stock mobo 2133 MHz and then in 2666 MHz.
I checked to make sure no cables seemed to be bent or crimped and it seemed fine.
I reseated the CPU, cleaned the thermal paste off and put new paste on. There was still a decent amount on the cooler and CPU, but I redid it anyways. Reseating it had no effect on the scores.


I will try running a game and see what FPS I'm getting as well as Temps.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Beagle Box @Zaen
> 
> I unplugged everything but the SSD (Windows on it), power to the Mobo (24 pin), CPU power, power to the H100i v2 (Liquid cooler).
> I used a PS2 Keyboard and mouse.
> I put 1 stick of RAM in each slot on the mobo, booted up, ran PassMark Test and got the same results. I did the same for the other stick of RAM in all slots and same test with same results. I ran the RAM in stock mobo 2133 MHz and then in 2666 MHz.
> I checked to make sure no cables seemed to be bent or crimped and it seemed fine.
> I reseated the CPU, cleaned the thermal paste off and put new paste on. There was still a decent amount on the cooler and CPU, but I redid it anyways. Reseating it had no effect on the scores.
> 
> 
> I will try running a game and see what FPS I'm getting as well as Temps.


It's booting without trouble, Windows works and CPU-Z numbers look good?

What do you think got you back to Windows stability?


----------



## Tiger9214

I'm not really sure what you mean. I've always been "stable" under stock settings. The main issue is that I was running games/videos/etc fine. Then I went to overclock and crashed a bunch, so I put it back to stock. The same exact settings I had before overclocking. And now it has worse performance with stock settings.

One test I'm pretty concerned about is the Floating Point Math test.

I've linked this picture already, but I'm not really sure what Floating Point is or how it effects the CPU. It kinda worries me and makes me think this is the problem. Another test is the Single Thread, but its not nearly as bad as this one.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> I'm not really sure what you mean. I've always been "stable" under stock settings. The main issue is that I was running games/videos/etc fine. Then I went to overclock and crashed a bunch, so I put it back to stock. The same exact settings I had before overclocking. And now it has worse performance with stock settings.
> 
> One test I'm pretty concerned about is the Floating Point Math test.
> 
> I've linked this picture already, but I'm not really sure what Floating Point is or how it effects the CPU. It kinda worries me and makes me think this is the problem. Another test is the Single Thread, but its not nearly as bad as this one.


Okay. So nothing helped. And you can only run at stock speeds. And your CPU can't do math.

I should have asked at the beginning if this is for certain a i7-6700k chip. It is a "K" chip, correct?

Yes. The floating point test is what's bothering me as well. Floating point operations tests check your CPU's ability to run math functions with a lot of decimal places using decimal values, rounding, square roots, etc...

Your PC is _very bad_ at mathematics. I had hoped that if all else failed, reseating the CPU would have helped with what in the past would look like a disabled math co-processor. My thinking was that some pins were not making proper contact in the socket.

If it's not a problem with Passmark, I think it's time we considered that you may be the only person I've ever actually heard of having the Intel Skylake Prime Number Hyperthreading Bug.


What do you think?


----------



## Arctucas

I had similar thing with the Passmark scores happen to me, but otherwise, everything else with my overclock and all was fine.

After spending more than a week doing everything I could think of, up to and including a repair install of Windows, the only thing that fixed it was a complete fresh Windows installation.

I am not suggesting you need to do that, only mentioning it solved my issue.


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Okay. So nothing helped. And you can only run at stock speeds. And your CPU can't do math.
> 
> I should have asked at the beginning if this is for certain a i7-6700k chip. It is a "K" chip, correct?
> 
> Yes. The floating point test is what's bothering me as well. Floating point operations tests check your CPU's ability to run math functions with a lot of decimal places using decimal values, rounding, square roots, etc...
> 
> Your PC is _very bad_ at mathematics. I had hoped that if all else failed, reseating the CPU would have helped with what in the past would look like a disabled math co-processor. My thinking was that some pins were not making proper contact in the socket.
> 
> If it's not a problem with Passmark, I think it's time we considered that you may be the only person I've ever actually heard of having the Intel Skylake Prime Number Hyperthreading Bug.
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I read part of that and saw Prime95. I did tests with other benchmarks, but then I moved to Prime95. I crashed a few times as soon as I started Prime95 (latest version) and when I bumped the VCore up, sometimes it'd run for a minute or 2 and then completely freeze. It wouldn't BSOD, but just freeze. That happened twice and I had to hold the power button down to get it off. After that I stopped and THATS when I started having problems. This could be a legit thing here. I'll look further into this.


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> I read part of that and saw Prime95. I did tests with other benchmarks, but then I moved to Prime95. I crashed a few times as soon as I started Prime95 (latest version) and when I bumped the VCore up, sometimes it'd run for a minute or 2 and then completely freeze. It wouldn't BSOD, but just freeze. That happened twice and I had to hold the power button down to get it off. After that I stopped and THATS when I started having problems. This could be a legit thing here. I'll look further into this.


Man, I hope this is it, because I'm all out of ideas...


----------



## Tiger9214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beagle Box*
> 
> Man, I hope this is it, because I'm all out of ideas...


Well here it is. I used Prime95 v28.10 for the test. I made a local.txt file and inside wrote CpuSupportsFMA3=0 and saved it. This makes the test use AVX. I set the Min FFT size to 768 and Max FFT size to 768. Check the box Run FFs in-place and had it run for 2 hours.


It seems I _might_ not be effected by the bug, but it sure does seem like it.. It does seem odd to me that Prime95 says it was "unable to detect some of the hyperthreaded logical CPUs". Looks like I'm going to talk to Intel about my warranty.

I thank you @Beagle Box and @Zaen for all the continued support over the past few days. And yes, this is a "K" chip


----------



## TheMack

While reding the last few posts, i saw your problem with your i7 and its poor floating point scores and what it made me think about is the PCU and AVX problem related to non-K overclocking...

Not that i know a ton about it, but it appears that when overclocking a non-K CPU with AVX instructions, the PCU inside your CPU is disbaled and will not permit higher power states required for AVX. In short this completely detroys your AVX performance and will cause any software using AVX to perform MUCH slower than at stock speed.

I would look into this if i were you, see if you have any problems between AVX and non AVX loads put on your CPU. I read that Prime can be launched with a simple suffix or edit of a txt file to disable different kind of operations like AVX. I would fiddle with that, put a heavy load on your CPU with some functions disabled in prime and see if anything strange happens. Then re-enable those functions one at a time to pinpoint the moment where things go bad.

Possible interesting readings:

forum.hwbot.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=3684&stc=1&d=1451540864

hwbot.org/newsflash/3307_non_k_skylake_overclocking_hurts_avx2_performance_problem_related_to_256_bit_vector_warm_up_(hardware.fr)

EDIT : LOL, while i was typing this post, you posted about using prime with a FMA tweak... hahaha
i think you're on to something similar than what i'm refering to!


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> Well here it is. I used Prime95 v28.10 for the test. I made a local.txt file and inside wrote CpuSupportsFMA3=0 and saved it. This makes the test use AVX. I set the Min FFT size to 768 and Max FFT size to 768. Check the box Run FFs in-place and had it run for 2 hours.
> 
> 
> It seems I _might_ not be effected by the bug, but it sure does seem like it.. It does seem odd to me that Prime95 says it was "unable to detect some of the hyperthreaded logical CPUs". Looks like I'm going to talk to Intel about my warranty.
> 
> I thank you @Beagle Box and @Zaen for all the continued support over the past few days. And yes, this is a "K" chip


Ugh. The fact that it's only having trouble seeing the virtual cores (hyper-threading) makes me lean toward it being the BUG. Crashing wasn't the only symptom mentioned. But the bugs been known for a while and it's fixable by BIOS upgrade. I assume all BIOSs have been updated by now. What's the date on your BIOS?

Did you happen to take a good look at the socket pins when you reseated the chip?

TheMack may have a point, too.
What if something isn't recognizing your chip as a 'K' and has you semi-disabled? BIOS? Windows? Is that even possible?









You're welcome for the help, of course.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Beagle Box @Zaen
> 
> I unplugged everything but the SSD (Windows on it), power to the Mobo (24 pin), CPU power, power to the H100i v2 (Liquid cooler).
> I used a PS2 Keyboard and mouse.
> I put 1 stick of RAM in each slot on the mobo, booted up, ran PassMark Test and got the same results. I did the same for the other stick of RAM in all slots and same test with same results. I ran the RAM in stock mobo 2133 MHz and then in 2666 MHz.
> I checked to make sure no cables seemed to be bent or crimped and it seemed fine.
> I reseated the CPU, cleaned the thermal paste off and put new paste on. There was still a decent amount on the cooler and CPU, but I redid it anyways. Reseating it had no effect on the scores.
> 
> 
> I will try running a game and see what FPS I'm getting as well as Temps.


After the cpuz bench has completed, the cpu cores/threads are still at 100% loading
Can you monitor the current usage column just in case another program is eating your cycles


----------



## Zaen

NP @Tiger9214 we all here to help each other and learn from each other







although nothing i/we suggested worked so far









I have read about the HT bug last night at home, could be... Also, had time to pay better attention to the tests posted and the floating point tests seem very off.
What concerns me the most is that the cpu never went back to stock performance after you first tried to OC it. I began considering that there is a real chance there is something off within the CPU, whether a physical problem that was missed in intel's quality control checks or a bad socket on the mobo that was missed by Gygabyte quality control, and it only showed up or failed after the cpu was stressed a bit.
After resetting BIOS and clean S.O. install there should be nothing that turns off HT, ofc check BIOS to be sure ^_^, so i'm inclined to say you probably have a problem within the cpu









Contact Intel about this (like you say you will), due to the real possibility of the HT bug . Hopefully they will promptly send you a new cpu.


----------



## Tiger9214

@misoonigiri I must have taken the screenshot right as the test ended because the temps went back normal idle temps (~25-30 C) and usage went back to 5-10%.

@Beagle Box The date in my BIOS is 3/7/2017 so very recent. I saw that Gigabyte was one of the first manufacturers to get the "fix" from Intel. I made sure all pins were fine. There aren't really pins on the newer CPUs though, almost like pads. The motherboard pins looked fine, nothing bent.








Thanks again guys. I'll let you know if I get any information back from Intel.


----------



## Tiger9214

@Beagle Box @Zaen

GOOD NEWS!
I contacted Intel and they had me run a Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool. It passed all their tests. Then stress-test for 5 mins on the Intel Extreme Tuning Tool. Passed.
He then told me he can't, by policy, ship me a CPU just yet. He suggested I contact my motherboard manufacturer to test the mobo. He then said if they won't help me that I could start the warranty return and get it replaced.

I read on PassMark's site about some people having very similar issues of low Floating Point Tests. I read further into the posts and it seems like a combination of things. Removing EasyTuningSoftware (by Gigabyte) which I don't remember downloading. I deleted a few drivers like Thunderbolt driver for USB 3.0. I then went into my BIOS and Enabled Intel Speed Step, re-enabled some things I disabled like C1E State, C3 State, C6 State, C7 State, Intel EPID.

After that, I booted back into Windows, ran the same test and bam.
Floating Point Math test went from a 2.4k to 8k
Integer Math went from 14k to 20k,
Single Threaded CPU test went from 1.6k to 2.5k.
The total CPU score according to PassMark's scores went from 8.5k to 12.1k

Opened a game to test and sure enough I was getting the same FPS I was before I messed everything up. Thank you so much again for all the troubleshooting. It really reassures me that it wasn't a problem with overclocking entirely. I thought I really damaged the CPU and was pretty depressed about it for a good week.


----------



## Beagle Box

That is good news.









I can see how re-enabling Speed Step - it's actually Speed Shift in Windows 10 - might help. It speeds up the CPU's move from idle to turbo. The more you overclock, the less difference it will make.

C1E and C-states probably make little difference either way. I run C1E disabled with C-States enables with max state = C2, but that's because I'm hugely over-clocked and don't use any power-savings in Windows.

EPID can be disabled if you're not using cloud services.

USB drivers and Optimization/Tuning software. Yep. I always delete any tuning/optimization software. It always seems to do the opposite. On that note, once you're finished with it, you'll want to disable the Intel XTU engine in Services along with any Intel chipset "monitoring" software while you're at it. Part of a good overclock is shutting off useless cycle-stealing, RAM-sucking Windows services and apps.

Now that it's back up to speed, it's time to get to work on your Overclock!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I need to get back into CPU overclocking. Been playing with the 1080 Ti lately. Got it to 2088 on air with temps that max at 59C. Just waiting for EK to release the Aorus black now. Delayed as usual.....

Lately I've been running 4679Mhz with 1.38 volts (my g.skill trident z xmp profile changes the motherboard clock speed to hit 3400Mhz). Didn't get the best cup, but i delidded it and I'm using an EK monoblock I'm getting temps around 55C. I'd love to repeat it with the kronaut, but i never want to take that thing off again. With all those stupid washers they make you put on the board is just not worth it.


----------



## stephenn82

you can put all of this:

_Hardware
Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 Z170 Motherboard - Intel i7 6700k @ 4.7Ghz (1.38v) - G.Skill Trident Z 3400Mhz DDR4 - Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti @1.00v 2050/5800 - Dual Samsung 500Gb SSD's - Phanteks Enthoo Primo
2650
Cooling
Dual MCP655's - Ek X-Top 150 Reservoir/Pump Top -EK Pump top - Alphacool XT45 420mm Radiator - Alphacool Monsta 360mm radiator - Alphacool UT30 240mm radiator - Monsoon Fittings - EK Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 Monoblock_

Into the rigbuilder at the top and have a little tiny link and pic show up in signature spot instead...if youd like?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> you can put all of this:
> 
> _Hardware
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 Z170 Motherboard - Intel i7 6700k @ 4.7Ghz (1.38v) - G.Skill Trident Z 3400Mhz DDR4 - Gigabyte Aorus 1080 Ti @1.00v 2050/5800 - Dual Samsung 500Gb SSD's - Phanteks Enthoo Primo
> 2650
> Cooling
> Dual MCP655's - Ek X-Top 150 Reservoir/Pump Top -EK Pump top - Alphacool XT45 420mm Radiator - Alphacool Monsta 360mm radiator - Alphacool UT30 240mm radiator - Monsoon Fittings - EK Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 Monoblock_
> 
> Into the rigbuilder at the top and have a little tiny link and pic show up in signature spot instead...if youd like?


Haha yeah I know, I had it like that for years, but I literally changed it last week. Just makes it easier for mobile users who use the desktop version of the website. One less click is always good. I still have the rig in my profile.


----------



## stephenn82

true..i dont really look at the rigs too much on mobile now that I think of it..


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger9214*
> 
> @Beagle Box @Zaen
> 
> GOOD NEWS!
> I contacted Intel and they had me run a Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool. It passed all their tests. Then stress-test for 5 mins on the Intel Extreme Tuning Tool. Passed.
> He then told me he can't, by policy, ship me a CPU just yet. He suggested I contact my motherboard manufacturer to test the mobo. He then said if they won't help me that I could start the warranty return and get it replaced.
> 
> I read on PassMark's site about some people having very similar issues of low Floating Point Tests. I read further into the posts and it seems like a combination of things. Removing EasyTuningSoftware (by Gigabyte) which I don't remember downloading. I deleted a few drivers like Thunderbolt driver for USB 3.0. I then went into my BIOS and Enabled Intel Speed Step, re-enabled some things I disabled like C1E State, C3 State, C6 State, C7 State, Intel EPID.
> 
> After that, I booted back into Windows, ran the same test and bam.
> Floating Point Math test went from a 2.4k to 8k
> Integer Math went from 14k to 20k,
> Single Threaded CPU test went from 1.6k to 2.5k.
> The total CPU score according to PassMark's scores went from 8.5k to 12.1k
> 
> Opened a game to test and sure enough I was getting the same FPS I was before I messed everything up. Thank you so much again for all the troubleshooting. It really reassures me that it wasn't a problem with overclocking entirely. I thought I really damaged the CPU and was pretty depressed about it for a good week.


Good news idd ?
For a few moments i was thinking intel shiped non-k as k chips?
Glad it was only some software, like some of asus, that was cutting on the performance. I think i mentioned that possibility, but never came across that specific article probably because i have only bought asus mobos ans look for asus related issues most of the time.
Good to know also that intel support still helps ppl even if just by pointing to the right direction ?

Enjoy your skylake. I love mine even having a bad oc potential.
I actually need to lower its voltages because of summer and find a lower oc for it, but that's the silicon lottery. Hope you land a good one ☺


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Good news idd ?
> For a few moments i was thinking intel shiped non-k as k chips?
> Glad it was only some software, like some of asus, that was cutting on the performance. I think i mentioned that possibility, but never came across that specific article probably because i have only bought asus mobos ans look for asus related issues most of the time.
> Good to know also that intel support still helps ppl even if just by pointing to the right direction ?
> 
> Enjoy your skylake. I love mine even having a bad oc potential.
> I actually need to lower its voltages because of summer and find a lower oc for it, but that's the silicon lottery. Hope you land a good one ☺


I think i maybe getting lower scores than i should with my 6700k on a asus ranger viii, i installed there software aisuite, you think that might be why ?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I think i maybe getting lower scores than i should with my 6700k on a asus ranger viii, i installed there software aisuite, you think that might be why ?


Personally can't say for certain but any and all software you have running on your system/S.O. will influence Benchmark scores by eating up cycles that otherwise would be used in benching.
My personal opinion is yes, AIsuite will get settings from BIOS and display that, but, since it's designed to help the user tweak settings on-the-fly, without the need to go into the BIOS, it is reasonable to think it can influence scores and even general performance, even if a little bit.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Personally can't say for certain but any and all software you have running on your system/S.O. will influence Benchmark scores by eating up cycles that otherwise would be used in benching.
> My personal opinion is yes, AIsuite will get settings from BIOS and display that, but, since it's designed to help the user tweak settings on-the-fly, without the need to go into the BIOS, it is reasonable to think it can influence scores and even general performance, even if a little bit.


Ok, thx for reply, i might try doing some benchmarks, with AiIsuite installed and not installed, cheers


----------



## stephenn82

ran my first run of x264 v2.06
results were a little warmer than what I was doing previously, but it passed just fine at 1.285v bios...it peaked at 1.324 in HWMonitor. I may drop the LLC or lower the offset some to get it to lowest stable settings. heat is killer.

oh, max temp from pass was 62c on any given core.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> ran my first run of x264 v2.06
> results were a little warmer than what I was doing previously, but it passed just fine at 1.285v bios...it peaked at 1.324 in HWMonitor. I may drop the LLC or lower the offset some to get it to lowest stable settings. heat is killer.
> 
> oh, max temp from pass was 62c on any given core.


62ºc is ok. Maybe a bit warm taking to account the Voltage in BIOS, but with 1.324Vcore peak is to be expected, imo.

One note about sensor reading, in case you didn't know. they read with 0.008V or 0.016V (i think it's 0.008V with Skylake), depending on the sensor, increments, not very granular. When you read 1.324V it can actually be anything between that and 1.331V. You can see it changing during normal operation looking at HWiNFO or any HW monitor that shows those sensor readings i believe.
There were some posts about this in this thread, you can look it up.

Just don't go very high, if it takes you, like it took me, near or more then 100miliVolts (0.100V) to get another 100MHz, you have reached, or over shot, your max OC and you probably will be risking electromigration and start loosing performance/stability after a while (moths? years?) and eventually have to downclock or worse burn the CPU to the next realm.

Like i posted before i'm currently at 1,42+Vcore for a mere 4.6MHz in sorts of testing the durability and the actual risk/effect of electromigration at those voltages/temps, gaming can put me at mid 70ºc depending on the game and when [email protected] it goes off the scale having to downclock so it doesn't catch on fire ^_^ (had to quit Folding for now because of it). Until now i have had no ill effects, even after abusing this chip for about 1 and 1/2 years with this kind of load, it has been getting warmer but i think that is just the system saying it needs a little TLC... and new paste on the IHS hehehehe









P.S.: no i haven't dellid the CPU because this is a bad one as to OC potential and imo i wouldn't gain much, seems good in resistance though







but i really should reduce the voltage ^_^
Again i feel the need to state, don't try my values... i'm nuts


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 62ºc is ok. Maybe a bit warm taking to account the Voltage in BIOS, but with 1.324Vcore peak is to be expected, imo.
> 
> One note about sensor reading, in case you didn't know. they read with 0.008V or 0.016V (i think it's 0.008V with Skylake), depending on the sensor, increments, not very granular. When you read 1.324V it can actually be anything between that and 1.331V. You can see it changing during normal operation looking at HWiNFO or any HW monitor that shows those sensor readings i believe.
> There were some posts about this in this thread, you can look it up.
> 
> Just don't go very high, if it takes you, like it took me, near or more then 100miliVolts (0.100V) to get another 100MHz, you have reached, or over shot, your max OC and you probably will be risking electromigration and start loosing performance/stability after a while (moths? years?) and eventually have to downclock or worse burn the CPU to the next realm.
> 
> Like i posted before i'm currently at 1,42+Vcore for a mere 4.6MHz in sorts of testing the durability and the actual risk/effect of electromigration at those voltages/temps, gaming can put me at mid 70ºc depending on the game and when [email protected] it goes off the scale having to downclock so it doesn't catch on fire ^_^ (had to quit Folding for now because of it). Until now i have had no ill effects, even after abusing this chip for about 1 and 1/2 years with this kind of load, it has been getting warmer but i think that is just the system saying it needs a little TLC... and new paste on the IHS hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: no i haven't dellid the CPU because this is a bad one as to OC potential and imo i wouldn't gain much, seems good in resistance though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i really should reduce the voltage ^_^
> Again i feel the need to state, don't try my values... i'm nuts


yeah, I was tryign my hardest to get 4.8 stable, but i was rounding 1.424v...i said it aint worth it...not much more performance over 4.6...just a number...and heat.

Yeah, I have to finely dial in my core, as 1.285 LLC 5 is a little hot for no reason. Im pretty sure I can get this down to 1.275 with offset tuning, and wil work towards that.

*update*
Got it running at 1.265 with +.005 and it is hitting 53c on core temps. I guess I didnt roll it back from the 1.295 from the 47x conquest. .025 or .030 volts difference for just 100 mhz...lame! Im happy with the 4.6 its 18% overclock. gets the job done


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> ran my first run of x264 v2.06
> results were a little warmer than what I was doing previously, but it passed just fine at 1.285v bios...it peaked at 1.324 in HWMonitor. I may drop the LLC or lower the offset some to get it to lowest stable settings. heat is killer.
> 
> oh, max temp from pass was 62c on any given core.


62c and your voltage is perfectly fine and well within limits.

Just a comparison, my 6700k runs that test at 4.7ghz at 72c and touching 1.4. (1.385v llc4) and its been like that since the launch.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> yeah, I was tryign my hardest to get 4.8 stable, but i was rounding 1.424v...i said it aint worth it...not much more performance over 4.6...just a number...and heat.
> 
> Yeah, I have to finely dial in my core, as 1.285 LLC 5 is a little hot for no reason. Im pretty sure I can get this down to 1.275 with offset tuning, and wil work towards that.
> 
> *update*
> Got it running at 1.265 with +.005 and it is hitting 53c on core temps. I guess I didnt roll it back from the 1.295 from the 47x conquest. .025 or .030 volts difference for just 100 mhz...lame! Im happy with the 4.6 its 18% overclock. gets the job done


Great









If you wanted to get the best bench score you could probably do 4.646 MHz with less voltage increase, or better, fiddling with the multiplier (for example: 4.6x101). I had my best, and posted result here, score that way. As long as you can keep it at or bellow 70ºc you will have that CPU for 20 years running fine


----------



## stephenn82

i may even go 4.5 with 1.264. I dont think there is that big of an advantage for an extra 100mhz. Save that chip for super long time. I ran my 3570k at 3.8 forever and a day, then overclocked/undervolted at 4.2 for 1.126v. Now its churning happy for friend in SD, CA


----------



## Arctucas

Had to get a new BIOS chip, and re-do my overclocks.

Saw the above comments, so I did a 10 pass run of x264.

Ambient temperature of 84°F (~29°C).


----------



## Enterprise24

What is the culprit(s) ?
Here is my setup.
i5-6500
Z170 OC Formula
16GB TridentZ 3600
980 Ti
Hynix SC308 256GB M.2 sata
WD Black 2TB
Corsair HX 750w

Up on entering windows will result in bsod immediately. I try booting from ssd , hdd and even usb drive with win 10 installation all produce bsod that relate to memory.

I try one stick on one by one slot. All results is bsod.

Try disabling pcie slot and boot from hd 530 still bsod.

Try flashing new bios still bsod.

The funny thing is although all bsod result pointing toward memory but I can still overclock my ram eg.4133mhz and it boot fine. But sometime freeze in bios.

I dunno this is imc or mb or ram that is fail.


----------



## Enterprise24

I just figure out by running memtest86+ and it report halting cpu-0. So the issue must be CPU.

Then I try booting with 1 2 and 3 active processor cores and all boot fine. However if select all processor (4 cores) the issue is back.

I think I will keep this " triple cores" CPU for a little while before sending RMA. It is one of the best Skylake non K for sure (5Ghz 24/7 and DDR4-4200+).


----------



## Ding23

How would I know if my IO and SA is too low other than BSOD/crashes? At 6700k 4.5ghz I have both at 1.15 and 3 days now and don't seem to have any issues, which stress test would test those 2 settings?


----------



## serralha

Hi guys,
So last night I've been trying to OC my 6600k.
I used to have it at 4.4ghz at 1.25v so this time aimed for 4.8ghz at 1.40v. Started crashing so I raised 0.10v at a time until I reached 1.45.
Seemed stable so I started to stress test it. Temps didn't reach 70°C bit the thing is AIDA64 and OCCT always gave an error on Core 0.
Lowered the speed and volts to 1.40v and 4.7ghz.
Still gives me the same error. Do I try another stress test or should I decrease the multiplier?

EDIT: I tried again a few hours ago and this time I was able to stress it with AIDA64 for half an hour with a peak at 74ºC and an average of 70ºC.
Ran 10 loops on the x264 stress test provided in this thread without a problem.

x264 log:

x264-log_stable.rtf 1k .rtf file


System specs:
i5 6600k
MSI Z170A Gaming M7
G.Skill Ripjaws V 2800mhz 2x8gb
Raijintek Themis EVO with an EK Vardar F4 ER 2200rpm 120mm fan
Fractal Define R5
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> How would I know if my IO and SA is too low other than BSOD/crashes? At 6700k 4.5ghz I have both at 1.15 and 3 days now and don't seem to have any issues, which stress test would test those 2 settings?


We could give you a more thorough answer if you filled in your sys specs/ram settings and overclocks ... but you could start with HCI Memtest or GSAT ... more info in *THIS THREAD*


----------



## jmcda

Any advice on helping me get a baseline on my overclock?
I've got a 6700k on a Z170 Pro Gaming board, 4x4gb 3000mhz ram (Ripjaws 4), with a 1000w psu (Rosewill).
So far I'm sort of stable with the following set in bios:
-44 multiplier @ 100cache
-1.275 vcore
-0.9 vccio
-0.9 sa
-ram @ 1.35v on profile
 
I'm also wanting to keep my overall voltage down. As you can see hwmonitor detects it [email protected] I was able to run these settings at 46 multiplier, but needed to up voltage a little so went back to 44. I'm not on water yet, waiting for the h100i in the mail.


----------



## bphr34k

so I'm new to this and i've looked through what others have done and beleive I've got the basics. This isn't my first OC, but its my first on these newer procs. My last was a 45nm C2Quad that I got from 3G to 4G on a corsair H60.

now I'm trying to take my 6700k from 4G to 4.5 on the H80.
I followed the recommendations of turning off Cstates, set the base clock to 100 and LLC at high.
I'm currently running Prime and just touching 81C but generally below 80C at 4.4 with 1.23vcore

should I be looking for adjustments to some of the other voltages to see if I can get it lower?
I saw someone mention dropping the VCCIO and CPU Agent, but i haven't seen those mentioned in any of the other sitesor guides. Also, I find it strange that the base clock on auto stick to 100 better then when I set it to 100.

I am using easytune on my gigabyte z270x-UD3 board to simplify my voltage tweaks, so much nicer than going in and out of bios like i had to do for my Q9650.

EDIT: i just noticed I got lazy and just pulled the latest prime and i've already read all the recommendations to use the older rev so I've stepped down to that and am restarting on current voltage but its already hitting 77 after 2 min so i'm thinking its going to pass 80 again pretty soon. perhaps just luck of the silicon, but wanted to run this through here to see what other settings i might be missing to bring the temps down. Haven't delid the cpu yet...try not to get too sketchy with that and i can see my volts are right around were everyone else says they should be...perhaps the 2x120's on a H80 just isn't enough and i need more water?

thanks for any imput.


----------



## Flattervieh

Since the newer versions of Prime 95 use AVX Instructions and they are rarely used in Programs and generate insane amounts of heat, i would use OCCT for 1 hour and then the x264 loop for 5 hours. And also I would start at 4.6GHz and 1.35 V.


----------



## lonsor

Prime is OK, but you just have to use 1344K FFT Size. Avoid 8K as this will heat way too much your CPU. I recommend the guide at overclocking.guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bphr34k*
> 
> so I'm new to this and i've looked through what others have done and beleive I've got the basics. This isn't my first OC, but its my first on these newer procs. My last was a 45nm C2Quad that I got from 3G to 4G on a corsair H60.
> 
> now I'm trying to take my 6700k from 4G to 4.5 on the H80.
> I followed the recommendations of turning off Cstates, set the base clock to 100 and LLC at high.
> I'm currently running Prime and just touching 81C but generally below 80C at 4.4 with 1.23vcore
> 
> should I be looking for adjustments to some of the other voltages to see if I can get it lower?
> I saw someone mention dropping the VCCIO and CPU Agent, but i haven't seen those mentioned in any of the other sitesor guides. Also, I find it strange that the base clock on auto stick to 100 better then when I set it to 100.
> 
> I am using easytune on my gigabyte z270x-UD3 board to simplify my voltage tweaks, so much nicer than going in and out of bios like i had to do for my Q9650.
> 
> EDIT: i just noticed I got lazy and just pulled the latest prime and i've already read all the recommendations to use the older rev so I've stepped down to that and am restarting on current voltage but its already hitting 77 after 2 min so i'm thinking its going to pass 80 again pretty soon. perhaps just luck of the silicon, but wanted to run this through here to see what other settings i might be missing to bring the temps down. Haven't delid the cpu yet...try not to get too sketchy with that and i can see my volts are right around were everyone else says they should be...perhaps the 2x120's on a H80 just isn't enough and i need more water?
> 
> thanks for any imput.


----------



## bphr34k

Thank you for the feedback, I jumped to [email protected] and rechecked my other settings, got confused and decided to start over. reset the bios, restored optimized defaults and then went through my notes from all the guides.
Disable Speedshift
Left turbo boost enabled?
Disabled EIST
Disabled C-States (C1E, C3, C6/7, C8)
XMP Profile 1
CPU multiplier 46
uncore (left alone) - gigabyte guide recommends -400Mhz from multiplier 42?
vcore at 1.350
now I'm getting BSOD as soon as I kick off some testing

6700K
VIPER 3400 DDR4
Corsair H80 cooler

testing with OCCT or Prime with 1344K FFT's

anything else I'm missing here? just noticed as i was about to screen shot my BCLK was at 102, strange, I thought 100 was the std. i reset that as well. just wanted to get it all in one place before we continued down this path. Thank you for any other thoughts you might have...

EDIT: after updating the BLCK, bsod stopped, seems stable, just higher temps then I'd like.
still spiking up to 85 on a core and 87 on the package.
been stepping down the voltage to get that under control and see were she halts as I drop the vcore.


----------



## bphr34k

update: I am going to delid - i foudn I couldn't keep my temps at or below 80 at 46, 45 peaks at 77 but is 1hr stable at 1.25 volts
maybe reseating the cooler after i delid will also help...I ordered some grizzly paste and the delid-die-mate2 from overclockers.co.uk at 1/2 the price to send it off to silicon lottery. if you haven't checekd it out, you should give it a look, seems like a much less stressful approach. I've done the razor blade approach on other CPUs, yes, i have killed one cpu in the process...hoping this makes it a much easier job and hoping to hit the top end of thermal savings which are rated between 8-12c

EDIT: I had an epiphany today. and reversed my radiator fans from exhaust to intake and reversed my front fans from intake to exhaust.
i'll post final product in an hour, but temps are already 20c cooler. UGH, i learned this lesson when I built my Q9650 at 4GHz but forgot all about that detail when I reassmebed to new guts...figures....


----------



## jmcda

I've gotten a stable 4.6ghz @ 1.34v with 0.005 offset. Temps are kind of high though running hwbot at 4k.


----------



## bphr34k

some don't like the idea, some say its unnecessary, some say its just scary, but here is the deal. I bought Der8auer's Delid-Die-Mate and safely and quickly delid my 6700k and it just dropped 20 degrees.





slightly different voltage settings, but not 20 degrees worth - OH and yes the first image is after I swapped my radiator fans, instead of blowing hot case air over my radiator, my radiator is now an intake pulling cold fresh air over the water, and venting out the front of the case. MUCH better.
Bet I can hit 46 without breaking 75 now...I'm going to let this run for another 45 minutes so its true apples to apples than go back to 46 and beyond!!!

here is the link, i bought it from overclockers.co.uk. ordered it last night, before their morning started, DHL global express had it here today!
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/der8auer-delid-die-mate-2-hs-003-dr.html

oh! and my fans are on Auto instead of full which i normally do when i'm stressing an OC, she is running SOOOO quiet and staying cool!!!


----------



## bphr34k

This may seem like a silly question - but what bios value is the offset?


----------



## bphr34k

well i can't get her stable at 48 - 1.4v, tried 1.42 and she bsod then i guess went into some kind of save-my-own-ass mode cause she wouldn't reset without hard killing the PSU first.
temps weren't the issue though.unless i missed a temp on the board...but they are looking great at 46.


----------



## bphr34k

47 temps are good and stable at 1 hr real bench.


----------



## stephenn82

i am at wits end. I usually run about 1380 on avg on my XTU bench score. I have reset my board to default...tuned as it was previously, went back and reloaded the profile that got me that score, and can only hit 1270-1300 tops now. Dont know what is going on...how does one "tune windows" for running XTU? And what other settings am I missing that is causing me to suck at score now?

4.6ghz 6700k, HT is on
DDR4 3200. I tried overclocking it manually to 3600, failed. 3466 was meh..didnt improve anyhting


----------



## Mceada38

I have i7 6700k in msi z170 gaming m3 witch stock to 4.0.

Which vcore is recommended?

I currently have vcore 1.20 to 4.0, it is stable and temperatures d 27-30 in idle


----------



## robtorbay

Well so far I have managed 4.747 stable but the system seems to like 4.707 @ 151.75 blk and 31 multiplayer. Pleased with the ram OC from 2133 to over 3ghz.

Still playing around! Will post screens when I get the settings to where I want them! Benchmarking under this configuration has been pretty good! 3D Mark Time Spy has been showing the love.

So for top CPU result was 5801.... not bad for a 6700k.


----------



## sugalumps

Managed to snag a barely used 6700k for £120 cheaper than retail, well pleased. Will do as a decent upgrade from my 5 year old i5 and cheap motherboard I been using.

Is there any point in going above the Maximus VIII Hero or is that a solid board for 4.6ghz and 3000mhz stable ram, I know there is the maximius hero alpha and the formula but are they worth another £50-£100 on top of the regular hero.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Managed to snag a barely used 6700k for £120 cheaper than retail, well pleased. Will do as a decent upgrade from my 5 year old i5 and cheap motherboard I been using.
> 
> Is there any point in going above the Maximus VIII Hero or is that a solid board for 4.6ghz and 3000mhz stable ram, I know there is the maximius hero alpha and the formula but are they worth another £50-£100 on top of the regular hero.


I have the hero and run stable at 4.8Ghz with 3200Mhz Ram using xmp profile. I did back down to 4.6Ghz as I couldnt see a difference other than benchmarks.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have the hero and run stable at 4.8Ghz with 3200Mhz Ram using xmp profile. I did back down to 4.6Ghz as I couldnt see a difference other than benchmarks.


Cheers that's what I will go with, probably will just go with 3000mhz ram as I doubt there is any difference.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Cheers that's what I will go with, probably will just go with 3000mhz ram as I doubt there is any difference.


I run the Z170-PRO (not the gaming one) and can hit 4.8 GHz with 3866 RAM (overclocked from 3600, could probably go higher but either the IMC or board are limiting me). If you can't hit your goals with the Hero I would be highly disappointed.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I run the Z170-PRO (not the gaming one) and can hit 4.8 GHz with 3866 RAM (overclocked from 3600, could probably go higher but either the IMC or board are limiting me). If you can't hit your goals with the Hero I would be highly disappointed.


Oh wow that's some serious ram speeds, I had no idea we had come so far been using 1866 up until now.

Ye I am sure the hero will get me the 4.6ghz and the 3000mhz easy, unless the reason the dude sold the 6700k so cheap is that it's a terrible overclocker haha









Ended up snagging an amazon open box of the viii hero, saved £40 and is coming tomorrow. Rather nervous it comes with bent pins, though amazon said it was in perfect condition we will see.

In for future overclock results.


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Cheers that's what I will go with, probably will just go with 3000mhz ram as I doubt there is any difference.


Depends on what you're playing. I tested memory scaling (2133-3200mhz) on Fallout 4 and modded Skyrim and I really wish I'd gotten higher-clocking DDR4 last summer when it was cheap. Those games scale better with memory speed than they do CPU speed, and they scale better with CPU speed than most other games.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Managed to snag a barely used 6700k for £120 cheaper than retail, well pleased. Will do as a decent upgrade from my 5 year old i5 and cheap motherboard I been using.
> 
> Is there any point in going above the Maximus VIII Hero or is that a solid board for 4.6ghz and 3000mhz stable ram, I know there is the maximius hero alpha and the formula but are they worth another £50-£100 on top of the regular hero.


mate, there might not even be a reason to go above the ranger...but the Hero is super awesome. I run 4.6 and 3200 ram with hardly any issues. Only when I try pushing my ram higher than the 3200 spec. it may be due to having Hynix a-die memory.


----------



## sugalumps

Well the ram/cpu and motherboard came today, the cpu looks like it has never been used it's ridiculous how pristine it is for the price I got it not even a slight bit of fading.

The motherboard however has an ugly scrape right in the middle of it and round the socket, person was sloppy as anything with putting on their cooler obviously.





Other than that the board is perfect, no bent bins anywhere. Think it's worth saving £40 for a few scrapes that my nh-d15 will cover anyway? Assuming the board works ofcourse


----------



## mcbaes72

As long as imperfections are hidden from view and everything is working well, totally worth the discounted prices.


----------



## stephenn82

Bust out rhe sharpie and cover up that blemish


----------



## sugalumps

I am at a loss here, only the Usb 3.1 red slot on the back works. Meaning I cannot get my keyboard and mouse to work at same time, have to keep switching in between. I can get into the bios but I cannot get windows installed as I am using a usb disc drive to install it via disk meaning I cant have the keyboard or mouse installed to navigate to the drive lol.

Why is only one usb slot on the whole board working.


----------



## stephenn82

do yourself a favor...hit the small red button on the right side of the reset at the bottom of board. see if the USB come back to functioning.


----------



## sugalumps

Tried that already, no slot at all is working except the usb 3.1 lol. Box is missing a few things including io shield anyway, will just return it to amazon. Very annoying as now I am without a computer for a few days.


----------



## stephenn82

sorry lumps...


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> sorry lumps...


Haha don't be, it's not your fault









Ok last time I clutter up the OC thread(sorry about that), probably just going to cheap out with the asus z170-pro(non gaming) as it's down to £130. Either that or the hero vIII tough choice as I didn't want to cheap out on the board this time.


----------



## stephenn82

well, I forget where the line is on getting the better VRM's. Is it the Ranger or Hero? the pro is still a good board. you will be happy either board you get, but your wallet may not be


----------



## sugalumps

Ended up getting the hero viii, really nice board new.

Quick dirty oc, set the ram to xmp 3000mhz and changed the multiplier to x46 and the voltage to manual and 1.300 and ran a quick loop of x264. Max temps were 67 on one core(others 66) but for the most part they sat at about 64 for the test using an nh-d15, decent temps right?

I will mess around with the voltage try bring it down, as it was doing 4.5 at 1.260 voltage so I think I could get it down a bit at 4.6ghz. then leave x264 looping overnight.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Ended up getting the hero viii, really nice board new.
> 
> Quick dirty oc, set the ram to xmp 3000mhz and changed the multiplier to x46 and the voltage to manual and 1.300 and ran a quick loop of x264. Max temps were 67 on one core(others 66) but for the most part they sat at about 64 for the test using an nh-d15, decent temps right?
> 
> I will mess around with the voltage try bring it down, as it was doing 4.5 at 1.260 voltage so I think I could get it down a bit at 4.6ghz. then leave x264 looping overnight.


Pretty decent temps. I hit about 68-72 when on my hyper 212+ prior to aio and delid.


----------



## austinmrs

Can anyone tell me what temp is this?

I was playing Player Unknonkws Battlegrounds and CS go Only.



6600k Overclocked to 4.6Ghz on Asus Maximus VIII Hero.

1.27 Vcore on manual voltage, LLC Level 5, using a H110iGT... Is this normal os just some missread temp?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what temp is this?
> 
> I was playing Player Unknonkws Battlegrounds and CS go Only.
> 
> 
> 
> 6600k Overclocked to 4.6Ghz on Asus Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> 1.27 Vcore on manual voltage, LLC Level 5, using a H110iGT... Is this normal os just some missread temp?


I have the same board, but not available to check it until tomorrow. Some sensors like that are detected, but not fully functional. I would guess its one of those that arent monitored/reporting properly. I will check mine out tomorrow for you...I must do some of this testing with BF3 or the likes.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I have the same board, but not available to check it until tomorrow. Some sensors like that are detected, but not fully functional. I would guess its one of those that arent monitored/reporting properly. I will check mine out tomorrow for you...I must do some of this testing with BF3 or the likes.


Waiting for a response









Also, to stress test my 6600k is it still recommended to use Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.06?

Infinity, 16T, normal priority over night, right?

I think 1.27V to have my 4.6Ghz its a bit too low, but i will test it out


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Waiting for a response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to stress test my 6600k is it still recommended to use Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.06?
> 
> Infinity, 16T, normal priority over night, right?
> 
> I think 1.27V to have my 4.6Ghz its a bit too low, but i will test it out


well, this is what my board is showing...no change at all. maybe mine is messed up...

edited for better looking pic.


----------



## sugalumps

HWmonitor is showing 1.312v min and 1.328v max on the Vcore even though I have it manualy set to 1.3, is that a faulty reading or is it because I have not touched the llc? Should I set the llc to 5, also is 1.3 safe for every day 24/7 use, i.e gaming/browing/movies etc.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> HWmonitor is showing 1.312v min and 1.328v max on the Vcore even though I have it manualy set to 1.3, is that a faulty reading or is it because I have not touched the llc? Should I set the llc to 5, also is 1.3 safe for every day 24/7 use, i.e gaming/browing/movies etc.


I wouldnt say its not faulty at all. I set my vcore to 1.264 and a negative .035 offset, and it still hits almost 1.29 under max/full load. Its because I do have my LLC up to 5. Also, the software will differentiate from the hardware reading in bios, thats because software does what software does.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I wouldnt say its not faulty at all. I set my vcore to 1.264 and a negative .035 offset, and it still hits almost 1.29 under max/full load. Its because I do have my LLC up to 5. Also, the software will differentiate from the hardware reading in bios, thats because software does what software does.


Do you use adaptive voltage in the viii bios?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Do you use adaptive voltage in the viii bios?


yes, and it works amazingly


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> yes, and it works amazingly


Awesome, so I done the exact same thing and set it to adaptive then the vcore to 1.264 and a - 0.35 offset and finally the LLC TO 6. Hwmonitor is showing only 1.248 V during a few loops of x264, and my temps are down 3-4c from before when it was at a fixed 1.3 and using 1.328v.

Does 1.248v not seem low? Will that cause any instability, will the cpu get enough voltage for the overclock with that.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Awesome, so I done the exact same thing and set it to adaptive then the vcore to 1.264 and a - 0.35 offset and finally the LLC TO 6. Hwmonitor is showing only 1.248 V during a few loops of x264, and my temps are down 3-4c from before when it was at a fixed 1.3 and using 1.328v.
> 
> Does 1.248v not seem low? Will that cause any instability, will the cpu get enough voltage for the overclock with that.


it shouldnt be an issue with a 6600k. You can probably even go lower on the vcore. Test for stability, and drop down your volts by .03 until it isnt stable, then come up .01 until it is.


----------



## sugalumps

*6700k









Just got me a bit conerned as most other people in here report 1.290+ for their 6700k at 4.6ghz.


----------



## stephenn82

ah, you got one of those! I must have looked at someone else's rig builder


----------



## sugalumps

6700k spiking to 50c when browsing firefox some times or opening programs etc, is that supposed to happen. The llc at 6 spiking it during little tasks?


----------



## stephenn82

Mine spike up too, but not to 50. Try setting llc to 5 instead of 6. 5 is good enough for almost all people. Der8auer stated this in his maximus viii video.


----------



## TheBoom

Does anyone know about getting a higher stable cache? I keep getting lock ups at -200 cache. I'm trying to get it to -100 stable. Should I just add more voltage at the same CPU clocks?


----------



## stephenn82

there was a study done that cache speed has almost NO affect on computing power. They ran cache locked at 800mhz and maxed at 4.7ghz. there was almost no impact between the two speeds on what the system can do with day to day work. the -300 is good enough. I have been running mine at the auto 4100 and everything is a-ok.

I cant find the article, it may have been on Toms, it had red bars delineating cache speed vs core speed from base clock up to 4.8ghz overclock, and the bars showed "vast improvement" but real world, gaming, it has a tiny impact.

so dont sweat tryign to hulk smash your uncore to match your core ratio.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> there was a study done that cache speed has almost NO affect on computing power. They ran cache locked at 800mhz and maxed at 4.7ghz. there was almost no impact between the two speeds on what the system can do with day to day work. the -300 is good enough. I have been running mine at the auto 4100 and everything is a-ok.
> 
> I cant find the article, it may have been on Toms, it had red bars delineating cache speed vs core speed from base clock up to 4.8ghz overclock, and the bars showed "vast improvement" but real world, gaming, it has a tiny impact.
> 
> so dont sweat tryign to hulk smash your uncore to match your core ratio.


I think that would be accurate for most applications out there. Might not be the case when it comes to memory intensive apps though.

I'm actually being bottlenecked by ram/cache in Overwatch at unlimited fps. I've noticed that with cache at -100 I get far fewer fps drops and also to a lesser extent. However at -200 or -300 there are drops of up to 50 fps and with more variance and frequency. That's why I'm trying to get -100 stable to do a proper test with 1% lows. Unfortunately it doesn't stay stable for long at -100.


----------



## stephenn82

Have you unlinked the core/cache voltages and tried tweaking just the cache voltage?

Pulled from ROG forums, but Im sure you are aware of how to do it. I havent seen any settings on how to set cpu and cache voltage differently though. They are usually tied together. Set your cache to desired speed and leave voltage on auto? I know Auto overvolts the hell out of the chip, especially the Asus optimized settings. At least it would ball park what you are looking for and tune accordingly.

set 'Min CPU Cache Ratio' to '43'
set 'Max CPU Cache Ratio' to '43'
set 'CPU Core/Cache Voltage' to 'Manual Mode'
set 'CPU Core Voltage Override' to '1.300' (1.3 Volt)
set 'DRAM Voltage' to '1.500' (1.5 Volt)
* or you can leave voltage to auto if not sure


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Have you unlinked the core/cache voltages and tried tweaking just the cache voltage?
> 
> Pulled from ROG forums, but Im sure you are aware of how to do it. I havent seen any settings on how to set cpu and cache voltage differently though. They are usually tied together. Set your cache to desired speed and leave voltage on auto? I know Auto overvolts the hell out of the chip, especially the Asus optimized settings. At least it would ball park what you are looking for and tune accordingly.
> 
> set 'Min CPU Cache Ratio' to '43'
> set 'Max CPU Cache Ratio' to '43'
> set 'CPU Core/Cache Voltage' to 'Manual Mode'
> set 'CPU Core Voltage Override' to '1.300' (1.3 Volt)
> set 'DRAM Voltage' to '1.500' (1.5 Volt)
> * or you can leave voltage to auto if not sure


How do you unlink core and cache voltages? I thought they removed cache voltage since skylake?

Currently CPU Core voltage is at 1.392v manual with DRAM at 1.362v. Cache at 4.6 and core at 4.9. I'm trying to get 4.8 on core and 4.7 on cache though.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> How do you unlink core and cache voltages? I thought they removed cache voltage since skylake?
> 
> Currently CPU Core voltage is at 1.392v manual with DRAM at 1.362v. Cache at 4.6 and core at 4.9. I'm trying to get 4.8 on core and 4.7 on cache though.


thats already pretty high. I know they share the common voltage between cache and core. I havent really done too much of intel overclocking sine the 3570k, and never touched anything on that chip but multi and core voltage. So I cannot answer the other question. Try running both at 4.7 and see if you can get it stable with that voltage.


----------



## PachAz

I just tried to increase the OC from 4.4Ghz to 4.5Ghz and I managed 7 hours in prime95 with the settings posted on the first page. I needed to increase the vcore from 1.35v to 1.37v and this gave me 1.36v in windows and according to HWbot 1.36v minimum under load and 1.376v maximum (LLC on level 4). It seems that I need 0.02v for every 100ghz to get it stable.


----------



## stephenn82

Thats legit, nice chip. Once i hit 4.5 i need quite a bitnof vcore to reach the next multiplier. Im talking .03 or more


----------



## PachAz

Yeah, you need around 0.015-0.03 per 100mhz it seem. Below that and you have a golden chip and above you have a lemon







.


----------



## stephenn82

What is everyones vcore required to run stock clock? Or 4.4? I had 4.4 at 1.264 with a negative .040 offset (peak clock voltage was reading 1.248 with an llc of 5) it had no performance difference with xtu bench test with every .005v pulled. It improved slightly once i pulled .025. But at .040 offset, it couldnt run long term stability hence .035.

I really should just use manual voltage to find stable core then go to adaptive and add .005.


----------



## PachAz

I always use manual voltage but I could do offset if I would learn how to do it proper







.


----------



## TheBoom

Thanks for the help I think I'm going to stick with 4.9 with cache at 4.6. Not worth the hassle to get the cache higher.

I don't think the voltages per 100mhz are linear though? At lower clocks they might be but once you start hitting 4.8 or higher they require more and more voltage regardless of golden chip or not.

Mine does 4.5ghz at 1.24v but 5ghz requires 1.46v. Could also be because I've overclocked cache and mem.

Also for some reason adaptive only works at 4.8 and below. At 4.9 I can set 1.45v adaptive and it still wont post. A shame really, have to run 1.39v 24/7.


----------



## PachAz

So you can make 4.5ghz at 1.24 with the prime95 settings posted on the first page? If so how many hours?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> So you can make 4.5ghz at 1.24 with the prime95 settings posted on the first page? If so how many hours?


I don't really run p95 for more than 2 hours because I don't see the point. I've had overclocks that were stable over 1 hour in all p95 tests but fail within 10 minutes in apps because cache was unstable.

That being said that 4.5 1.24v overclock was stable 24/7 for months in every application I used including other stress tests and benchmarks.

Only reason I couldn't go higher was because temps were high 80s with my then stock intel tim.


----------



## stephenn82

man, doing this manual voltage thing hoses my system up.

I was looking at the chart where people had their clocks and settings such as LLC, vcore, ram speeds, etc and decided that the average user had 4.6ghz at 1.34v. I set that in my BIOS, LLC of 5 (usual here too) and my system was running a max of 1.47v according to HWinfo. Others said their voltages would get to 1.36 or 1.39...not 1.475!

What am I doing wrong?

Went back to adaptive with an offset. 4.4ghz at 1.264v and -030 offset to get a max of 1.27v is fine for me. runs nice and cool, not much performance difference.


----------



## tw33k

6700K @ 4.6GHz 1.328v LLC 5
P95 28.7 1 hour


----------



## Flattervieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> man, doing this manual voltage thing hoses my system up.
> 
> I was looking at the chart where people had their clocks and settings such as LLC, vcore, ram speeds, etc and decided that the average user had 4.6ghz at 1.34v. I set that in my BIOS, LLC of 5 (usual here too) and my system was running a max of 1.47v according to HWinfo. Others said their voltages would get to 1.36 or 1.39...not 1.475!
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Went back to adaptive with an offset. 4.4ghz at 1.264v and -030 offset to get a max of 1.27v is fine for me. runs nice and cool, not much performance difference.


Some Motherboards have their LLC Settings them other way around. afaik ASUS goes from low to high --> level 1 to level 7 and ASRock goes from low to high --> Level 5 to Level 1.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> man, doing this manual voltage thing hoses my system up.
> 
> I was looking at the chart where people had their clocks and settings such as LLC, vcore, ram speeds, etc and decided that the average user had 4.6ghz at 1.34v. I set that in my BIOS, LLC of 5 (usual here too) and my system was running a max of 1.47v according to HWinfo. Others said their voltages would get to 1.36 or 1.39...not 1.475!
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Went back to adaptive with an offset. 4.4ghz at 1.264v and -030 offset to get a max of 1.27v is fine for me. runs nice and cool, not much performance difference.


LLC 5 shouldn't do that. Have you disabled the SVID? With LLC 5 on my Asus I stay within + or - 1 voltage bin which is 0.016v in my case.

So at manual voltage set at 1.39v it stays between 1.376v and 1.392v actual vcore.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flattervieh*
> 
> Some Motherboards have their LLC Settings them other way around. afaik ASUS goes from low to high --> level 1 to level 7 and ASRock goes from low to high --> Level 5 to Level 1.


Yes, i lnow how asus llc works. 6 is for extreme overclocking that most people will do. 8 is for the rarest extreme cases of less than .5% who use LN and the likes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> LLC 5 shouldn't do that. Have you disabled the SVID? With LLC 5 on my Asus I stay within + or - 1 voltage bin which is 0.016v in my case.
> 
> So at manual voltage set at 1.39v it stays between 1.376v and 1.392v actual vcore.


I dont need svid enabled? Ok i will disable and see what i get. So many convoluted wats on the internet to find your "stock" voltage or svid. Its almost as this would make a great sticky on the intel cpu page. I would write a thread in it, but i am no where near as smart on the subject.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Yes, i lnow how asus llc works. 6 is for extreme overclocking that most people will do. 8 is for the rarest extreme cases of less than .5% who use LN and the likes.
> I dont need svid enabled? Ok i will disable and see what i get. So many convoluted wats on the internet to find your "stock" voltage or svid. Its almost as this would make a great sticky on the intel cpu page. I would write a thread in it, but i am no where near as smart on the subject.


Yeah Asus recommends it disabled for overclocking. And I generally have better results that way. You only need it on for adaptive or offset voltage.

The vdroop with each level of LLC is going to vary with your mobo though. I have a Asus Z170 Pro.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah Asus recommends it disabled for overclocking. And I generally have better results that way. You only need it on for adaptive or offset voltage.
> 
> The vdroop with each level of LLC is going to vary with your mobo though. I have a Asus Z170 Pro.


Ok. If speed step is enabled, does the voltage drop down to idle volts, .800 or so if running manual with svid off?

All the little options in my bios have hints, and there isnt one saying disable when overclocking.

I have maximus viii hero. Vdroop should be similar between boards. Not sure how much different caps, vrm, and chokes are

I seen asus recommends it on a haswell or an X99 platform. Still, my voltage seems to be holding rock solid 1.248 to 1.264. Seems i also have a vbin of .016


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Ok. If speed step is enabled, does the voltage drop down to idle volts, .800 or so if running manual with svid off?
> 
> All the little options in my bios have hints, and there isnt one saying disable when overclocking.
> 
> I have maximus viii hero. Vdroop should be similar between boards. Not sure how much different caps, vrm, and chokes are


That board should be better actually. Higher quality vrms and caps. No, with manual you do not get any downvolting. That's the only downside.

However adaptive and offset are never stable for me no matter how high its set when overclocking high. Maybe 4.5ghz and below you can get adaptive or offset working stable.


----------



## stephenn82

Probably why I have it passing with flying colors at 4.4ghz and 1.264v in adpatvie / offset. I guess running max voltage with no load isnt a big deal at all. it makes minimal heat and the CPU wont suffer...unless you are running like 1.45v continuously trying to get 4.8ghz on a chip that only wants to run 4.6

*EDIT*
Disabling SVID seemed to take away my ability to view individual core volts and VIDs in HWInfo. that sucks...


----------



## stephenn82

New update,

SVID disabled, core manually set to 1.25v and llc 5, it idles at 1.264v and loads at 1.248v. Its stable, passes XTU bench with same temps...but scores almost 100-150 points lower than expected. Raise vcore slightly? Also, should I set cpu to stock clocks and put voltage to auto to see what it wants? Never did figure out how to discover the VID of a cpu. Some guides seemed to be written for haswell or sandy bridge-e, and not 100% relevant to sl chips.


----------



## stephenn82

so, putting core voltage to auto, leaving LLC to 5, stock speeds of 42x 40x 40x 40x netted 1.248v vcore. Its at stock, pretty much. I ran all cores at x42, stable at same stock volts. then x43...same. XTU scores are improving. I think to run 4.4 I may need to bump voltage up...lets leave it at auto at 1.25v and see if she will do 4.4ghz, shall we?









ok it ran 5 mins stability at 4.4 with stock 1.248v. drooped went to 1.232, as expected with .016 bins.

4.5 needs 1.29 but keeps crashing out. Inthink i have a crappy chip. A lotnof others can hit 4.5 at less than 1.3, inthink average was 1.28.

The XTU Bench score barely improved from x43. It may be on cusp of stability at this voltage. Should I go higher and continue my testing methods?


----------



## stephenn82

I am trying to figure this out, and going on my assumption here.

1) I presume you find VID by putting voltage to Auto with SVID disabled and set your desired core ratio and record said voltage number. If true, awesome! I learned something by trial and error. If false, I wasted a lot of time, but got a bunch of numbers anyways.

I went through and did these settings (LLC set to 5 but I dont think that matters when just loading BIOS)
34-42x 1.264v
43x 1.312v
44x 1.408v
45x 1.408v
46x 1.440v
47x 1.456v
48x 1.488v
49x 1.504v

I stopped there, didnt want to see what 50 wanted. from 43 to 44 it jumped QUITE a bit..no thanks.

2) It looks like I have a trash chip. It is an X630B857 batch.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> New update,
> 
> SVID disabled, core manually set to 1.25v and llc 5, it idles at 1.264v and loads at 1.248v. Its stable, passes XTU bench with same temps...but scores almost 100-150 points lower than expected. Raise vcore slightly? Also, should I set cpu to stock clocks and put voltage to auto to see what it wants? Never did figure out how to discover the VID of a cpu. Some guides seemed to be written for haswell or sandy bridge-e, and not 100% relevant to sl chips.


Firstly, VID is not actual CPU core voltage. It's what the CPU requests and thinks it's getting but actual voltage is shown under HWInfo as CPU VCORE. This will show even if SVID is disabled.

Many have done tests to show that voltage doesn't affect scores. Myself included. What do you mean by 100-150 points less than expected? Are you basing it off other people's results at same clocks? That will never be accurate. As long as it is 100% stable at that voltage it should not affect scores.

Though it is usually good practice to add 0.005-0.01v to the minimum required voltage just for guaranteed 24/7 stability and to be on the safe side.


----------



## warchieff

Username:warchieff
CPU Model:4790k
Base Clock:
Core Multiplier:1
Core Frequency:4.7
Cache Frequency:
Vcore in UEFI:
Vcore:
FCLK: Reminder:
Cooling Solution: water
Stability Test: x264 24 hour, BSOD 10 times 1 year, 4.6 and 4.8 unstable within an hour maybe?

Batch Number:
Ram Speed: 1633 9-10-9-27
Ram Voltage: 
Motherboard: gigabyte
LLC Setting:
Misc Comments:


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Firstly, VID is not actual CPU core voltage. It's what the CPU requests and thinks it's getting but actual voltage is shown under HWInfo as CPU VCORE. This will show even if SVID is disabled.
> 
> Many have done tests to show that voltage doesn't affect scores. Myself included. What do you mean by 100-150 points less than expected? Are you basing it off other people's results at same clocks? That will never be accurate. As long as it is 100% stable at that voltage it should not affect scores.
> 
> Though it is usually good practice to add 0.005-0.01v to the :thumb:minimum required voltage just for guaranteed 24/7 stability and to be on the safe side.


No, I am basing if off of what I have achieved. I had my CPU at 1.264v at 4.4ghz, and max volts were hitting 1.32 or so. It made a lot of heat (65-67c). XTU was showing about 1270-1280 on average. I slowly pushed more negative offset, got the max voltage to 1.289 and XTU magically improved to 1325 (temps were 59-61c). Can too much voltage actually lower score? This is under an H115i and delidded 6700k (with Gelid GC right now...awating a relid tool and I have my Conductonaut sitting on the bench)

So how does one find their CPU VID? That is still my question. Thank you for telling me that I was diong it wrong...but how do I do it right?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> No, I am basing if off of what I have achieved. I had my CPU at 1.264v at 4.4ghz, and max volts were hitting 1.32 or so. It made a lot of heat (65-67c). XTU was showing about 1270-1280 on average. I slowly pushed more negative offset, got the max voltage to 1.289 and XTU magically improved to 1325 (temps were 59-61c). Can too much voltage actually lower score? This is under an H115i and delidded 6700k (with Gelid GC right now...awating a relid tool and I have my Conductonaut sitting on the bench)
> 
> So how does one find their CPU VID? That is still my question. Thank you for telling me that I was diong it wrong...but how do I do it right?


Why do you want to find VID though? You should be looking for CPU VCORE instead. You will be able to find in in HWInfo under motherboard voltages.

I have the same AIO and just delidded my 6700k too.

Temps below 85C in p95 and below 75C gaming loads at 1.39v 4.9ghz.

Before delidding I was hitting 90C at 1.24v 4.5ghz.

Anyway too much volts or heat can cause instability causing lower scores although rare.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Why do you want to find VID though?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be looking for CPU VCORE instead. You will be able to find in in HWInfo under motherboard voltages.
> 
> I have the same AIO and just delidded my 6700k too.
> 
> Temps below 85C in p95 and below 75C gaming loads at 1.39v 4.9ghz.
> 
> Before delidding I was hitting 90C at 1.24v 4.5ghz.
> 
> Anyway too much volts or heat can cause instability causing lower scores although rare.


He wants to find the stock CPU voltage which most people say is an indication of how good your chip is. Low stock voltage = good and will most likely overclock better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> because my **** isnt stable at 4.7ghz without using massive amounts of vcore. I feel that my little vietnamese chip is crap.


You find the stock voltage by resetting the BIOS to stock, don't change any settings. Then boot into the BIOS and read the core voltage it displays. This is your stock voltage.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> because my **** isnt stable at 4.7ghz without using massive amounts of vcore. I feel that my little vietnamese chip is crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> He wants to find the stock CPU voltage which most people say is an indication of how good your chip is. Low stock voltage = good and will most likely overclock better.
> You find the stock voltage by resetting the BIOS to stock, don't change any settings. Then boot into the BIOS and read the core voltage it displays. This is your stock voltage.


That would still be wrong wouldn't it. VID always shows a different value than actual VCORE even at stock if I'm correct.

And most motherboards will always supply more than required voltage in auto even at stock turbo.

The only proper way to find stable voltage at stock settings is set manual and reduce voltage until it's no longer 100% stable.

Like my chip for example was getting 1.25v at stock settings even though it could do 4.5ghz at 1.24v.

Best way to see how good your chip is is to reset to default settings and turn off xmp and then test pure CPU overclocks without touching both the memory speeds as well as cache.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That would still be wrong wouldn't it. VID always shows a different value than actual VCORE even at stock if I'm correct.
> 
> And most motherboards will always supply more than required voltage in auto even at stock turbo.
> 
> The only proper way to find stable voltage at stock settings is set manual and reduce voltage until it's no longer 100% stable.
> 
> Like my chip for example was getting 1.25v at stock settings even though it could do 4.5ghz at 1.24v.
> 
> Best way to see how good your chip is is to reset to default settings and turn off xmp and then test pure CPU overclocks without touching both the memory speeds as well as cache.


Well I think the confusion comes from people tending to use VID and vcore interchangeably. Yes it's wrong, there is a difference, but it happens, so yea. What I described is not wrong for finding the stock voltage though. See, every chip is not made equally, and thus Intel programs every chip with a different stock voltage, depending on what they deem that particular chip requires to reach the stock speeds. This is what people usually mean when they say "finding your stock VID". It means what is that stock voltage that Intel set for your particular chip. The lower this voltage is, the better your chip is (so they say).

You're thinking too far into by talking about undervolting and what-not. Yes most chips can be undervolted at stock because Intel is going to set a safe voltage, not drop it to the absolute minimum. Finding that stock voltage that Intel set is sort of a way to do quick and dirty binning. If you have 100 chips and you want a quick and easy way to see which one(s) are going to clock the best, just pop them in and check that stock voltage. The lowest ones will (generally) clock better. I'm not saying this is by any means accurate and I'm not even sure it still holds true for Skylake and above as I found this information when I had my 4770k. I can't provide links cause that was quite a while ago, but I even read some guides that started out by saying something along the lines of "to get a rough idea of how well your chip will OC, reset the BIOS to stock and check the voltage at stock clocks. If it's above x.xxv your chip is most likely a dud, between x.xxv-x.xxv is normal, and below x.xxv is a golden chip".


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Well I think the confusion comes from people tending to use VID and vcore interchangeably. Yes it's wrong, there is a difference, but it happens, so yea. What I described is not wrong for finding the stock voltage though. See, every chip is not made equally, and thus Intel programs every chip with a different stock voltage, depending on what they deem that particular chip requires to reach the stock speeds. This is what people usually mean when they say "finding your stock VID". It means what is that stock voltage that Intel set for your particular chip. The lower this voltage is, the better your chip is (so they say).
> 
> You're thinking too far into by talking about undervolting and what-not. Yes most chips can be undervolted at stock because Intel is going to set a safe voltage, not drop it to the absolute minimum. Finding that stock voltage that Intel set is sort of a way to do quick and dirty binning. If you have 100 chips and you want a quick and easy way to see which one(s) are going to clock the best, just pop them in and check that stock voltage. The lowest ones will (generally) clock better. I'm not saying this is by any means accurate and I'm not even sure it still holds true for Skylake and above as I found this information when I had my 4770k. I can't provide links cause that was quite a while ago, but I even read some guides that started out by saying something along the lines of "to get a rough idea of how well your chip will OC, reset the BIOS to stock and check the voltage at stock clocks. If it's above x.xxv your chip is most likely a dud, between x.xxv-x.xxv is normal, and below x.xxv is a golden chip".


Makes sense, but I think people should drop that ideology altogether. My VID shows 1.27v at stock. Judging by that I have a dud but truth is it's the exact opposite.

Also I think VID varies with motherboards and isnt fixed to a particular chip itself. I might be wrong though I haven't tested mine on another motherboard.

For what it's worth if his chip requires more than 1.4v to do 4.7ghz then the unfortunate truth is it's probably a dud. If I were you though I would wait till delidded and try again. Some chips just do better after delidding just cause of temps.


----------



## stephenn82

I know there is a difference between VID and vcore. These amazing 6700k chips on page one of this thread in the little tabbed sheet shows rhem all having a VID of 1.24, 1.28, etc. They also can punch 4.7 or 4.8ghz on say, 1.28 or 1.295 volts. I would like to see how to find my VID for a quick and dirty look. Yes, i will set it all to stock, run my 3200 ram at 2133 jedec, and find my stock cpu voltage. Btw, stock bios settings for me is Auto voltage with SVID so it will overvolt the **** out of it...no?

And please. If you DO NOT know how to find the VID. Do not lecture me on the dofferences of VID and voltage and how they are different. I understand. I wanted to see what this x63 batch from Vietnam does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Makes sense, but I think people should drop that ideology altogether. My VID shows 1.27v at stock. Judging by that I have a dud but truth is it's the exact opposite.
> 
> Also I think VID varies with motherboards and isnt fixed to a particular chip itself. I might be wrong though I haven't tested mine on another motherboard.
> 
> For what it's worth if his chip requires more than 1.4v to do 4.7ghz then the unfortunate truth is it's probably a dud. If I were you though I would wait till delidded and try again. Some chips just do better after delidding just cause of temps.


I am delidded, just not with conductonaut yet. ?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> He wants to find the stock CPU voltage which most people say is an indication of how good your chip is. Low stock voltage = good and will most likely overclock better.
> You find the stock voltage by resetting the BIOS to stock, don't change any settings. Then boot into the BIOS and read the core voltage it displays. This is your stock voltage.


I missed this from before. Stock voltage has all settings at auto and SVID. Would it not overvolt my cpu?


----------



## Arctucas

I am not sure it is accurate or correct, but HWiNFO and AIDA64 both show my 6700K VID as 1.22V:


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I know there is a difference between VID and vcore. These amazing 6700k chips on page one of this thread in the little tabbed sheet shows rhem all having a VID of 1.24, 1.28, etc. They also can punch 4.7 or 4.8ghz on say, 1.28 or 1.295 volts. I would like to see how to find my VID for a quick and dirty look. Yes, i will set it all to stock, run my 3200 ram at 2133 jedec, and find my stock cpu voltage. Btw, stock bios settings for me is Auto voltage with SVID so it will overvolt the **** out of it...no?
> 
> And please. If you DO NOT know how to find the VID. Do not lecture me on the dofferences of VID and voltage and how they are different. I understand. I wanted to see what this x63 batch from Vietnam does.
> I am delidded, just not with conductonaut yet. ?


I already told you disabling SVID removes VID showing in monitor software but you missed that. And where on the tabbed sheet does it actually say VID? You don't see the difference but you insist you do.

I also looked through the sheet and didn't see a single chip doing 4.7 or 4.8 below 1.3v. I really don't know where you are getting this information lol.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> I missed this from before. Stock voltage has all settings at auto and SVID. Would it not overvolt my cpu?


No it will not overvolt at stock. It will only start overvolting once you start increasing clock with auto voltage. With the BIOS set to defaults the vcore reading will be at or very close to your CPUs VID. Take a look at this thread for more info, it's old but still relevant. The part where he says to disable C-states and whatnot is not necessary on modern mobos because when you set the BIOS to default and then load back into the BIOS, the CPU will be running at the max non-turbo clock and the vcore you read in the BIOS will be at or close to the VID for that clock, which will provide the same results as following the steps he mentions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I already told you disabling SVID removes VID showing in monitor software but you missed that. And where on the tabbed sheet does it actually say VID? You don't see the difference but you insist you do.
> 
> I also looked through the sheet and didn't see a single chip doing 4.7 or 4.8 below 1.3v. I really don't know where you are getting this information lol.


Yea I'm confused too. I don't see a VID column in the chart either unless I'm missing something? I only see vcore set in bios and vcore under load columns (neither of which are VID), and there are definitely none at 4.7/4.8 below 1.3 as you said. Hell mine requires 1.44-1.45 for 4.8 core and cache.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I already told you disabling SVID removes VID showing in monitor software but you missed that. And where on the tabbed sheet does it actually say VID? You don't see the difference but you insist you do.
> 
> I also looked through the sheet and didn't see a single chip doing 4.7 or 4.8 below 1.3v. I really don't know where you are getting this information lol.


If i defauly my bios, SVID is enabled, by default...so I should turn that off after setting it all to stock?


----------



## Nick the Slick

No... Set it to stock, don't change anything. Boot back into the bios, read the voltage it's showing for vcore. That's at or close to your VID.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> No it will not overvolt at stock. It will only start overvolting once you start increasing clock with auto voltage. With the BIOS set to defaults the vcore reading will be at or very close to your CPUs VID. Take a look at this thread for more info, it's old but still relevant. The part where he says to disable C-states and whatnot is not necessary on modern mobos because when you set the BIOS to default and then load back into the BIOS, the CPU will be running at the max non-turbo clock and the vcore you read in the BIOS will be at or close to the VID for that clock, which will provide the same results as following the steps he mentions.
> Yea I'm confused too. I don't see a VID column in the chart either unless I'm missing something? I only see vcore set in bios and vcore under load columns (neither of which are VID), and there are definitely none at 4.7/4.8 below 1.3 as you said. Hell mine requires 1.44-1.45 for 4.8 core and cache.


Yeah, I had a page up that had it...and really, really truly thought it was this page. So is the crossed thoughts of the mind in search of something. Ok, so the general consensus says stock it out, no XMP, and see what it pulls? WIth XMP on it was asking for 1.264. I will post back what the result is after. I have a feeling it will still be about 1.264.

Ok, all auto it went to 1.344...bad chip. Might as well just get her to run 4.4 and call it a day. Im happy with that.

Once booted into windows, this mofo is wanting to pull 1.424 and max of 1.472v. looks like I will just find a stable 4.4ghz and keep it cool and happy for the rest of its life. If only I had the cash to blow, I would reach out to Silicon Lottery...


----------



## stephenn82

stock settings (with asus multi core enabled, all run at 42x instead of one at 42x and the other three at 40x) it did 1129 XTU points and created 71c of heat. ouch. Can a chip degrade super fast just from tryign to get it to overclock to 4.7? I only pushed a max of 1.39 manual, it may have gotten to 1.42 under load then (my darned CPU is asking for more than that at stock!)

Getting OCCT 4.5 to test this thing at 4.4ghz and 1.265 -.020 offset, voltage bin sits at 1.264 (what stock was with SVID off) and it ran stable before I started tinkering with all these settings too much, going manual voltages and the like. Hope it passes.

Passed a quick 5 minute run. Will do more later, already late to bed for work tomorrow.


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> stock settings (with asus multi core enabled, all run at 42x instead of one at 42x and the other three at 40x) it did 1129 XTU points and created 71c of heat. ouch. Can a chip degrade super fast just from tryign to get it to overclock to 4.7? I only pushed a max of 1.39 manual, it may have gotten to 1.42 under load then (my damned CPU is asking for more than that at stock!)


I apologize, I forgot about the multicore enhancement crap. You were reading the turbo VID, not the base clock VID. You want all the cores to be running at the base clock (4.0 in case of the 6700k) as the trubo VID will be significantly higher. Try disabling the multicore enhancement and see if that gets you the baseclock reading. This is quite a pointless endeavor though IMO, the stock VID doesn't tell you anything except what voltage Intel says your particular chip needs to be stable (Intels idea of stable, because stability is relative) at the stock clock speeds. I feel your time is better spent just OCing the thing. Set your multi, set a voltage, test, repeat until you either hit temp or voltage limits.

And no I doubt your chip has degraded that quickly. I run mine at 1.44-1.45v 24/7 for 4.8 core and 4.8 cache without a hitch.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> I apologize, I forgot about the multicore enhancement crap. You were reading the turbo VID, not the base clock VID. You want all the cores to be running at the base clock (4.0 in case of the 6700k) as the trubo VID will be significantly higher. Try disabling the multicore enhancement and see if that gets you the baseclock reading. This is quite a pointless endeavor though IMO, the stock VID doesn't tell you anything except what voltage Intel says your particular chip needs to be stable (Intels idea of stable, because stability is relative) at the stock clock speeds. I feel your time is better spent just OCing the thing. Set your multi, set a voltage, test, repeat until you either hit temp or voltage limits.
> 
> And no I doubt your chip has degraded that quickly. I run mine at 1.44-1.45v 24/7 for 4.8 core and 4.8 cache without a hitch.


in that case, with turbo off, stock default of all 40x, I had 1.284v. I will confirm again after work, so tomorrow morning. Man, 24 hour shifts suck after you are over 30.


----------



## sugalumps

Turns out I had the pll level at 6 instead of the llc which was on auto









Funny thing is, after putting the pll back to auto and the llc from auto to 5 I am getting 200 less physics score in 3dmark consinstantly. Very odd, is there a reason for that what does the pll level actualy do?

Temps are alot better though, temps were hitting 55-60 in games reguaraly and 45 when browsing mozila now they are 50 at max while gaming and less than 40 while browsing.

Still low on the vcore for some reason, 1.248 cpu vcore hwmontior is reporting and 1.239v VID.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Turns out I had the pll level at 6 instead of the llc which was on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, after putting the pll back to auto and the llc from auto to 5 I am getting 200 less physics score in 3dmark consinstantly. Very odd, is there a reason for that what does the pll level actualy do?
> 
> Temps are alot better though, temps were hitting 55-60 in games reguaraly and 45 when browsing mozila now they are 50 at max while gaming and less than 40 while browsing.
> 
> Still low on the vcore for some reason, 1.248 cpu vcore hwmontior is reporting and 1.239v VID.


Great temps, my gaming temps been like near 80c/85c the last 18 months, not a problem, good to 100c anyway, people worry to much.


----------



## stephenn82

well, it seems my chip will run 4.4ghz on OCCT CPU Linpack with AVX checked, small 25% memory (to build heat and really test the system) use all logical cores utilized, it was able to complete 1 hour of testing at 1.264v. I pulled voltage from the first run, it was hitting the next voltage bin of 1.28 and making a lot of heat...from 61-73 on cores. Pulling one voltage bin out of it dropped temps to 58-67 between all 4 cores. All these issues I am having with games must not be the CPU stability whatsoever. GPU stability is pretty solid...I really think its the fact i join a match and hit the "quick match" and it gives me the absolute crappiest gaming experience...sometimes its spot on, but other times it is as if I had 200ms ping and i always hold 6ms. lots of rubber banding.

I also learned to set my region if possible, and unlimit FPS, even if i set it to 200, just uncap it. logically, it helps with frame times and server tick...according to Chris at Battle(non) Sense. cool dude, awesome science behind it, and pretty legit gamer.


----------



## ASO7

What's the real vcore ?


----------



## stephenn82

I listen to the vcore on HWInfo...not the VID. Scroll down a little further to find it.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> well, it seems my chip will run 4.4ghz on OCCT CPU Linpack with AVX checked, small 25% memory (to build heat and really test the system) use all logical cores utilized, it was able to complete 1 hour of testing at 1.264v. I pulled voltage from the first run, it was hitting the next voltage bin of 1.28 and making a lot of heat...from 61-73 on cores. Pulling one voltage bin out of it dropped temps to 58-67 between all 4 cores. All these issues I am having with games must not be the CPU stability whatsoever. GPU stability is pretty solid...I really think its the fact i join a match and hit the "quick match" and it gives me the absolute crappiest gaming experience...sometimes its spot on, but other times it is as if I had 200ms ping and i always hold 6ms. lots of rubber banding.
> 
> I also learned to set my region if possible, and unlimit FPS, even if i set it to 200, just uncap it. logically, it helps with frame times and server tick...according to Chris at Battle(non) Sense. cool dude, awesome science behind it, and pretty legit gamer.


What are you talking about? Overwatch?


----------



## Jedson3614

I don't need a rundown and explanation of what LLC is or how it works, what I'm trying to figure out more specifically is something particular to my Asus Z270g STRIX board. I noticed that AUTO for LLC works really good, and tends to cause zero issues for me. I work a lot with ASUS and in fact write overclocking guides, and review lots of hardware, but I recently came across a suggestion to try Level 1 LLC for my 6700k, so that there isn't an extreme load on the CPU, and if I remember correctly from Skylake and Intel in general LLC also affects idle as well. Simply put LLC 1 works fine for my system until it idles, this morning I tried waking my PC up, and moved the mouse, and I got a black screen with just my cursor. I don't think Windows woke up properly and just froze, meaning that LLC 1 can't handle the idle voltage is my guess. I'm someone who likes to tinker and know everything about what I own, so does anyone know why AUTO would be work better vs manually setting LLC, my last understanding from ASUS directly was you should try and set this manually if possible and play around with it till you find what works, I was told to try and stay away from AUTO, but it actually works very well.

Have you guys seen this a lot and do you keep LLC on AUTO, specifically to ASUS boards? Should I try bumping it up 1 or 2 levels? I'm just kind of shocked Level 1 didn't hold up in the idle state but on load was just fine. I didn't bother measuring Voltages because I can just go back to AUTO if need be because my system was 100% stable. What I really want to know is should I stay away from AUTO and find a manually level, or is AUTO really fine for LLC on ASUS boards? I'm really just asking because while I know what each level bumps up to, I don't really understand here why AUTO would be better because it's going to compensate too much voltage either way. I haven't really used ASUS stuff until recently and my first board was the X370 HERO, I am used to Gigabyte and ASRock boards for testing. This generation ASUS was my first board to test and write a review about. So would setting AUTO LLC on ASUS boards specifically be a bad idea, or do they handle it better?


----------



## reqq

Lost 1k points in floating point score in performance cpu mark. You think bad contact can cause that, like if you forgot tiny bit TIM on the contact surface?

I get 8990-9000 at 4600 mhz with 6700k, before i got 9900


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I don't need a rundown and explanation of what LLC is or how it works, what I'm trying to figure out more specifically is something particular to my Asus Z270g STRIX board. I noticed that AUTO for LLC works really good, and tends to cause zero issues for me. I work a lot with ASUS and in fact write overclocking guides, and review lots of hardware, but I recently came across a suggestion to try Level 1 LLC for my 6700k, so that there isn't an extreme load on the CPU, and if I remember correctly from Skylake and Intel in general LLC also affects idle as well. Simply put LLC 1 works fine for my system until it idles, this morning I tried waking my PC up, and moved the mouse, and I got a black screen with just my cursor. I don't think Windows woke up properly and just froze, meaning that LLC 1 can't handle the idle voltage is my guess. I'm someone who likes to tinker and know everything about what I own, so does anyone know why AUTO would be work better vs manually setting LLC, my last understanding from ASUS directly was you should try and set this manually if possible and play around with it till you find what works, I was told to try and stay away from AUTO, but it actually works very well.
> 
> Have you guys seen this a lot and do you keep LLC on AUTO, specifically to ASUS boards? Should I try bumping it up 1 or 2 levels? I'm just kind of shocked Level 1 didn't hold up in the idle state but on load was just fine. I didn't bother measuring Voltages because I can just go back to AUTO if need be because my system was 100% stable. What I really want to know is should I stay away from AUTO and find a manually level, or is AUTO really fine for LLC on ASUS boards? I'm really just asking because while I know what each level bumps up to, I don't really understand here why AUTO would be better because it's going to compensate too much voltage either way. I haven't really used ASUS stuff until recently and my first board was the X370 HERO, I am used to Gigabyte and ASRock boards for testing. This generation ASUS was my first board to test and write a review about. So would setting AUTO LLC on ASUS boards specifically be a bad idea, or do they handle it better?


LLC 5 at least is almost always recommended. I use 6 though but I run at 4.9.

There is a common problem with Asus boards not holding up at less than full loads. That's why adaptive doesn't seem to work on higher overclocks as well. I've had that issue as well with freezes at idle or in power saving mode when the processor downclocks. I think the main cause is insufficient voltage at lower clocks or c-states.

I think if you use auto voltage or adaptive then LLC 3 OR 4 should be able to do the trick. The reason auto works better is simply cause auto probably uses something much higher than level 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Lost 1k points in floating point score in performance cpu mark. You think bad contact can cause that, like if you forgot tiny bit TIM on the contact surface?
> 
> I get 8990-9000 at 4600 mhz with 6700k, before i got 9900


Don't think so. But a lot of people myself included test or benchmark at normal desktop operating conditions and lose scores and think that the CPU is faulty but it almost always ends up being background applications eating up the CPU workload.

To really compare we should probably close every possible application and run the test when the CPU is at minimum workload.

For all you know you might have lost that 900 points because of AVG's new update using more CPU in the background or something along those lines.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I don't need a rundown and explanation of what LLC is or how it works, what I'm trying to figure out more specifically is something particular to my Asus Z270g STRIX board. I noticed that AUTO for LLC works really good, and tends to cause zero issues for me. I work a lot with ASUS and in fact write overclocking guides, and review lots of hardware, but I recently came across a suggestion to try Level 1 LLC for my 6700k, so that there isn't an extreme load on the CPU, and if I remember correctly from Skylake and Intel in general LLC also affects idle as well. Simply put LLC 1 works fine for my system until it idles, this morning I tried waking my PC up, and moved the mouse, and I got a black screen with just my cursor. I don't think Windows woke up properly and just froze, meaning that LLC 1 can't handle the idle voltage is my guess. I'm someone who likes to tinker and know everything about what I own, so does anyone know why AUTO would be work better vs manually setting LLC, my last understanding from ASUS directly was you should try and set this manually if possible and play around with it till you find what works, I was told to try and stay away from AUTO, but it actually works very well.
> 
> Have you guys seen this a lot and do you keep LLC on AUTO, specifically to ASUS boards? Should I try bumping it up 1 or 2 levels? I'm just kind of shocked Level 1 didn't hold up in the idle state but on load was just fine. I didn't bother measuring Voltages because I can just go back to AUTO if need be because my system was 100% stable. What I really want to know is should I stay away from AUTO and find a manually level, or is AUTO really fine for LLC on ASUS boards? I'm really just asking because while I know what each level bumps up to, I don't really understand here why AUTO would be better because it's going to compensate too much voltage either way. I haven't really used ASUS stuff until recently and my first board was the X370 HERO, I am used to Gigabyte and ASRock boards for testing. This generation ASUS was my first board to test and write a review about. So would setting AUTO LLC on ASUS boards specifically be a bad idea, or do they handle it better?


not exactly the same board but on my asus hero z170 with my little overclock i have my voltage set to a set point and use LLC to push more volts to the core under load. i find that LLC set to 5 would under full load drop .02-.03v where as if i set it to 6 it would boost voltage under load over the set point by .02-.03v. having it set to 6 allows me to run the voltage a hair loawer for general use and boost the voltage when it needs it. now when the cpu is downclocked/idle the board lowers the voltage so it doesn't push the whole set voltage when it isn't needed.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What are you talking about? Overwatch?


No bf1, bf4, most of my gaming. I dont play overwatch amd dont prefer games made by blizzard.


----------



## jleslie246

I just did an auto OC just for fun. I guess I should have cleared cmos first as it seemed to use my current settings as a starting point (1.4V vcore). Well it pushed voltage up to *1.68V* I was freaking out for a sec but did a quick cmos clear and got everything back to stock. Time to start over on my OC.


----------



## Zaen

Asus suite 3?

Used it one time and never again. I did do a reset in BIOS before running it and it did a auto OC profile of 1.53Vcore to 4.9MHz. since then i never could get a stable OC over 4.646MHz and that takes a whooping 1,435Vcore to be stable.

Skylake has a 1,50Vcore as max according to earlie spec docs.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Asus suite 3?
> 
> Used it one time and never again. I did do a reset in BIOS before running it and it did a auto OC profile of 1.53Vcore to 4.9MHz. since then i never could get a stable OC over 4.646MHz and that takes a whooping 1,435Vcore to be stable.
> 
> Skylake has a 1,50Vcore as max according to earlie spec docs.


The last auto OC was with bios TPU II but it was adding it to an ai suite auto oc. I think that was the issue. I cleared cmos then used bios tpu II and it worked perfectly. A stable 4.6Ghz oc @ 1.44v. So always clear cmos before oc


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Asus suite 3?
> 
> Used it one time and never again. I did do a reset in BIOS before running it and it did a auto OC profile of 1.53Vcore to 4.9MHz. since then i never could get a stable OC over 4.646MHz and that takes a whooping 1,435Vcore to be stable.
> 
> Skylake has a 1,50Vcore as max according to earlie spec docs.


1.52 but it seems to be a typo due to the fact that the base document has been used for a string of intel architectures. Many see that skylake specs doc as unreliable. I think der8uer made a video about that. Consensus is between 1.400V and 1.450V.
Sillicon Lottery states 1.424V as the limit for 4.8GHz and 1.408V for 4.7GHz for tbeir chips.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> The last auto OC was with bios TPU II but it was adding it to an ai suite auto oc. I think that was the issue. I cleared cmos then used bios tpu II and it worked perfectly. A stable 4.6Ghz oc @ 1.44v. So always clear cmos before oc


It looks a bit high to me. Did you try 46x, 1.350v and llc5? That s what an average 6700k should look like.


----------



## Daytraders

Is putting the uefi bios back to default, same as clearing the cmos ?, i mean before a OC ?


----------



## tashcz

Guys, deciding between 7700k and 6700k. Which one should OC better? Does kaby have a lot better percentage of higher overclocks? It will run on a custom loop.


----------



## Kalpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, deciding between 7700k and 6700k. Which one should OC better? Does kaby have a lot better percentage of higher overclocks? It will run on a custom loop.


Mmm, I guess you mean absolute frequency achieved, not relative increase to Intel stock rating?

In that case, 7700K. Practically every 7700K chip is more or less guaranteed to hit 4.8GHz with ease, and most can reach stability at 5.0GHz as well. Going up from that is where things get a bit hairy. But as always it is a lottery, and for viable 24/7 5GHz+ clocks a delidding operation is almost mandatory (unless you get super lucky with the lottery, that is...)


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Mmm, I guess you mean absolute frequency achieved, not relative increase to Intel stock rating?
> 
> In that case, 7700K. Practically every 7700K chip is more or less guaranteed to hit 4.8GHz with ease, and most can reach stability at 5.0GHz as well. Going up from that is where things get a bit hairy. But as always it is a lottery, and for viable 24/7 5GHz+ clocks a delidding operation is almost mandatory (unless you get super lucky with the lottery, that is...)


Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, I mean absolute frequency, max achieavable clock. So a custom loop like 360+240 just for the CPU wouldn't cut it without a delid? The TIM in between is so bad?


----------



## Kalpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, I mean absolute frequency, max achieavable clock. So a custom loop like 360+240 just for the CPU wouldn't cut it without a delid? The TIM in between is so bad?


Well, the only way to find out is to try... but that's the general consensus (go ahead and read through the kaby lake megathread for people's experiences)

The thermal bottleneck between die and IHS is huge and there's only so much you can do from the outside. A lot depends on the individual chip, though, and of course on your use scenario.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Mmm, I guess you mean absolute frequency achieved, not relative increase to Intel stock rating?
> 
> In that case, 7700K. Practically every 7700K chip is more or less guaranteed to hit 4.8GHz with ease, and most can reach stability at 5.0GHz as well. Going up from that is where things get a bit hairy. But as always it is a lottery, and for viable 24/7 5GHz+ clocks a delidding operation is almost mandatory (unless you get super lucky with the lottery, that is...)


Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, I mean absolute frequency, max achieavable clock. So a custom loop like 360+240 just for the CPU wouldn't cut it without a delid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Well, the only way to find out is to try... but that's the general consensus (go ahead and read through the kaby lake megathread for people's experiences)
> 
> The thermal bottleneck between die and IHS is huge and there's only so much you can do from the outside. A lot depends on the individual chip, though, and of course on your use scenario.


Thanks a bunch buddy. I've looked at the sheets and seems like Kaby gets about 300MHz extra on average. Ofcourse... it's a small sample but still, for a 20EUR difference, I'd go with the 7700K just in case. I'd be happy with 4.9 or 5.0GHz on a custom loop, but if the road takes me higher, sure, why not. It's just the delidding I fear. I've lapped my AMD CPUs but delidding is another thing. And a 100EUR chip vs a 350EUR one... not a small mistake to pay.

Anyway, you've provided me with really all I needed, again, thanks a lot. Hope I'll get it all ASAP as I'm about to sell the whole AM3+ machine. Just too tired of fans ziptied and glued all over the system to cool the VRMs, the socket...


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Is putting the uefi bios back to default, same as clearing the cmos ?, i mean before a OC ?


No. Although the effect is similar. Both reset changes in BIOS to default, but clearing CMOS guarantees that ALL changes are reset and nothing of previous OC's stay hidden in a obscure menu in BIOS.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> No. Although the effect is similar. Both reset changes in BIOS to default, but clearing CMOS guarantees that ALL changes are reset and nothing of previous OC's stay hidden in a obscure menu in BIOS.


Ok cheers


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Yeah, I mean absolute frequency, max achieavable clock. So a custom loop like 360+240 just for the CPU wouldn't cut it without a delid? The TIM in between is so bad?


Well, with my 6700K I went from a Hyper 212 EVO to a custom loop with a 360mm and saw only 5-10 degrees of improvement. That was with it running at 4.6 GHz. Going from a cheap air cooler to a custom loop didn't improve temperatures enough for me to feel comfortable increasing the clock. After delidding the exact same loop is able to keep my chip nice and cool at its max of 4.9 GHz.

The thermal bottleneck from the TIM starts out bad and gets worse the harder you push your chip. And since Kabylake can go higher than Skylake, well...


----------



## FUZZFrrek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Well, with my 6700K I went from a Hyper 212 EVO to a custom loop with a 360mm and saw only 5-10 degrees of improvement. That was with it running at 4.6 GHz. Going from a cheap air cooler to a custom loop didn't improve temperatures enough for me to feel comfortable increasing the clock. After delidding the exact same loop is able to keep my chip nice and cool at its max of 4.9 GHz.
> 
> The thermal bottleneck from the TIM starts out bad and gets worse the harder you push your chip. And since Kabylake can go higher than Skylake, well...


What was your voltage at 4.6 and the at 4.9? Your ttemps also.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> I don't need a rundown and explanation of what LLC is or how it works, what I'm trying to figure out more specifically is something particular to my Asus Z270g STRIX board. I noticed that AUTO for LLC works really good, and tends to cause zero issues for me. I work a lot with ASUS and in fact write overclocking guides, and review lots of hardware, but I recently came across a suggestion to try Level 1 LLC for my 6700k, so that there isn't an extreme load on the CPU, and if I remember correctly from Skylake and Intel in general LLC also affects idle as well. Simply put LLC 1 works fine for my system until it idles, this morning I tried waking my PC up, and moved the mouse, and I got a black screen with just my cursor. I don't think Windows woke up properly and just froze, meaning that LLC 1 can't handle the idle voltage is my guess. I'm someone who likes to tinker and know everything about what I own, so does anyone know why AUTO would be work better vs manually setting LLC, my last understanding from ASUS directly was you should try and set this manually if possible and play around with it till you find what works, I was told to try and stay away from AUTO, but it actually works very well.
> 
> Have you guys seen this a lot and do you keep LLC on AUTO, specifically to ASUS boards? Should I try bumping it up 1 or 2 levels? I'm just kind of shocked Level 1 didn't hold up in the idle state but on load was just fine. I didn't bother measuring Voltages because I can just go back to AUTO if need be because my system was 100% stable. What I really want to know is should I stay away from AUTO and find a manually level, or is AUTO really fine for LLC on ASUS boards? I'm really just asking because while I know what each level bumps up to, I don't really understand here why AUTO would be better because it's going to compensate too much voltage either way. I haven't really used ASUS stuff until recently and my first board was the X370 HERO, I am used to Gigabyte and ASRock boards for testing. This generation ASUS was my first board to test and write a review about. So would setting AUTO LLC on ASUS boards specifically be a bad idea, or do they handle it better?


Depending on the board (asus) auto llc is about level 5, it's not dynamic. For your situation waking from sleep you can bump up cpu standby voltage, or just not use sleep, if you are using an ssd it should boot up pretty quickly anyway. Manually setting boot voltage can help too


----------



## Jedson3614

Could you show me where standby voltage is? If I had to guess it's tweakers paradise! I think that stand by voltage may be a good idea , but I retired this board for a crosshair hero and moved my test bench to ryzen for now. I think something was wrong with my
Cpunor board because issues just arose from nowhere s with sleep. I think my psu may have been faulty too! Got all new parts for test bench!


----------



## Quadrider10

Trying for 4.8ghz. Currently at 4.6. but seem to be hitting a wall. At 4.6 I'm at 1.296v but at 4.8 im near 1.4v and still not stable. Temps aren't and issue. I delided the CPU. And I'm currently in an Asus board. Llc set to level 6, 120% current, 4.4ghz cache, adaptive voltage. When running Asus real bench its crashing. But boots fine. What setting or voltage am I'm missing?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Trying for 4.8ghz. Currently at 4.6. but seem to be hitting a wall. At 4.6 I'm at 1.296v but at 4.8 im near 1.4v and still not stable. Temps aren't and issue. I delided the CPU. And I'm currently in an Asus board. Llc set to level 6, 120% current, 4.4ghz cache, adaptive voltage. When running Asus real bench its crashing. But boots fine. What setting or voltage am I'm missing?


try dropping the uncore to stock ratio of 41 and try again. You really dont NEED to change it. There is less than 1% difference in real world use from the stock 4.1ghz of ring ratio, unless you are running super high ddr4 speeds. You pushing your 3200 kit almost to 4000? it no, dont worry about it...but I would start there for stability.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> try dropping the uncore to stock ratio of 41 and try again. You really dont NEED to change it. There is less than 1% difference in real world use from the stock 4.1ghz of ring ratio, unless you are running super high ddr4 speeds. You pushing your 3200 kit almost to 4000? it no, dont worry about it...but I would start there for stability.


Erright I'll give it a shot at 4.1. And ram is stock 3200


----------



## Quadrider10

edit: lowering uncore to 4.1 did nothing. still crashes the same. Trying 4.7 as well.


----------



## Quadrider10

Erright, some results...

I got 4.7 stable at 1.343v. I had to use LLC level 7 instead of my level 6 on my 4.6ghz oc and bumped the core voltage up some. 1.343v I'm fine with, and the hottest core is only hitting 65c.

To get 4.8 even remotely stable, I'm required to use 1.428+ in voltage and hottest core is hitting 70c. I just don't think 4.8 is worth the amount of voltage it takes. On top of that I require more voltage than 1.428. It's still getting errors or crashing in Asus real bench.

What other voltages can I adjust to make 4.8 more stable at a lower core voltage? SA or PLL?


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Trying for 4.8ghz. Currently at 4.6. but seem to be hitting a wall. At 4.6 I'm at 1.296v but at 4.8 im near 1.4v and still not stable. Temps aren't and issue. I delided the CPU. And I'm currently in an Asus board. Llc set to level 6, 120% current, 4.4ghz cache, adaptive voltage. When running Asus real bench its crashing. But boots fine. What setting or voltage am I'm missing?


Hey there, SL used to have 4.8GHz rated 6700Ks if they got all the way up to 1.424V. With LLC 5, you can try 1.425VCore Manual (don't stress test with adaptive).
Try to lower temps below 70C (This helped me).
I'd leave rhe cache on auto or 4.5GHz.
VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled.
CPU SVID support Disabled
BCLK Frequency 100.00Hz

This are other settings that seem to be very commonly used:
140% Current capability seems to be the recommended
CPU Power Phase Control Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control Extreme
Also, some claim the following helps;
Turbo mode and SpeedStep Disabled


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Hey there, SL used to have 4.8GHz rated 6700Ks if they got all the way up to 1.424V. With LLC 5, you can try 1.425VCore Manual (don't stress test with adaptive).
> Try to lower temps below 70C (This helped me).
> I'd leave rhe cache on auto or 4.5GHz.
> VRM Spread Spectrum Disabled.
> CPU SVID support Disabled
> BCLK Frequency 100.00Hz
> 
> This are other settings that seem to be very commonly used:
> 140% Current capability seems to be the recommended
> CPU Power Phase Control Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control Extreme
> Also, some claim the following helps;
> Turbo mode and SpeedStep Disabled


ill try some of those settings for 4.9/5.0ghz.

i got 4.8 stable, but is at 1.438V. temps during real bench get to 75C on hottest core. so i think im gonna stick to 4.7 as my daily. running gaming benchmarks, the difference from 4.6 to 4.8 was nominal, so ill save those settings for the future when games get more intense.

i am trying to create a benchmark profile of 4.9/5.0ghz. so i guess ill be working on that for some time. trying to get that stable. on the plus, i dont need that 24/7 stable. just stable enough to pass benches. 1.45v is my target for that profile.


----------



## soxfor

Username: soxfor
CPU Model: Core i5 6600K
Base Clock: 100
Core Multiplier: 45
Core Frequency: 4500MHz
Cache Frequency: 4100MHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.365v (Override)
Vcore: 1.368v
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Deepcool Lucifer v2
Stability Test: Prime95 28.7 Small FFTs 1Hour

Batch Number: Malay L549B560
Ram Speed: 3200MHz 16-18-18-38-2T (XMP)
Ram Voltage: 1.36 / SA 1.25 / IO 1.20
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro
LLC Setting: Mode 1
Misc Comments: Also did 10 loops x264 16T. Is capable of 4600MHz, but for FMA3/AVX2 needs to have voltage at ~1.43v (temps go to around ~80ºCs), can handle other type of loads happily at ~1.37v (it has been infact at that [4.6 ~1.37v] since I bought the CPU). For day to day use I'm running it with Adaptive + Offset voltage, with 1.165v and + 0.183v in BIOS; HWinfo reads 1170VID and on Prime95 jumps to 1190VID, voltage ~1.368/~1.376. Intel C-States disabled.



-- update: 20170725 1937 --
Added Batch Number
Fixed LLC info, BIOS only has two options, either Auto or Mode 1, previously was written Level 1
More coherent info on the misc comments.


----------



## audiotest

So I've just delid my i5 6400 today and here's what it came up with:

http://valid.x86.fr/f19klb

edit: just a little update to get a halfway stable 5.16 GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/dtjpfu

No wonder the temperatures dropped by 20-25 degrees having seen how ridiculously much of thermal paste they've used on top of that little chip. It was spreading way out, to the edges of the IHS and even replacing some of the glue at one corner.


----------



## Coldsnap

The x264 stress test link isn't working for me, trying to download off browser, just sits at 0%.


----------



## Ding23

Running a 6700k OC with manual 1.38v 24/7(low temps) will ever make this CPU need to run higher volts to be stable over time? Not sure if that's a thing anymore or has to do with degrading? I remember my old Q6600 wasn't stable anymore after 5-6 years so I had to lower the mhz a bit.


----------



## stephenn82

Update on my oc woth delid
6700k 4.6ghz (previous 4.4ghz)
1.295v in bios
Max OCCT temps small test, 51c (previous was 62)
Took my gelid gc extreme off of die and replaced with conductonaut.

Gained 200mhz at +.024v


----------



## ped5

Hi everyone,

Trying to explain something I can't figure quite out logically, perhaps some of you can help me understand if there's something I could do/test or just forget it.

I bought a binned 4.8GHz 6700K over a year ago, but then had life changes - new kid - so put the OC fun on hold, and now a weekend project, so doing it now.

I am targeting a 4.6GHz 24/7 and while it was running on 4.2GHz HWiNFO was saying it was happy with 1.312V under load.

So I was super lazy and simply used my existing Win10 install, and using my ASROCK Z170 OC Formula used the 4.6GHz preset. Crashed on The Division, after no problems with Firestrike.
Then manually entered the 4.6GHz mutiplier for 1.38V. Set my LLC to 3.
Was stable. Didn't crash on the Division nor DarkWizzi's x264. However my Vcore jumped to 1.402 and was hitting 72C

I went back into the BIOS and saw the LLC was set at 1? Hmm. So I set it to Auto instead to see what it would do, and left everything the same. 46 & 1.38V.

Ran it again. Everything ran fine, but my Vcore was at 1.216V under load and 1.292V idle with a top temp of 57C?

Anyone have any ideas? Am I undervolted but still OCed? Am I going to have issues like this? Anything I can test? Should I just shutup and be happy?

Cheers,

EDIT: got it to crash with the LinPack test.
Forgot to mention my RAM is set to stock 3200 on XMP.
Meanwhile I'm still not understanding why setting my Vcore fixed is not working as it was last time. Nothing I do seems to impact Vcore after my first attempt. I set it back to default and my Vcore is 1.248V whereas my VID hits 1.390 per core when it's back to 4.2? Now hunting on ASRock threads to see if there are specificities of this board I need to take into account. Lovely.


----------



## lonsor

I'm not sure on how llc works on Asrock, but on asus, the standard for oc is 5... you should be able to hit 4.6 with less than 1.36V, specially if it's a binned chip.


----------



## Ding23

Are you sure you're looking at your Cpu vcore and not the VID in HWMonitor? and yeah a binned chip should run much lower.
My 6700k is pretty bad and needs 1.35v to run at 4.5ghz, well 1.32v if I don't test with the latest Prime95.


----------



## ped5

Thanks for the replies folks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> I'm not sure on how llc works on Asrock, but on asus, the standard for oc is 5... you should be able to hit 4.6 with less than 1.36V, specially if it's a binned chip.


Yeah, I think the standard on ASRock is 1 for the highest LLC with default at 5, was trying a lower LLC just because I'm used to the SB days and trying to OC with lower LLC. Difference between ASRock LLC is that I can't do over 100% LLC like other boards. Aka I don't have a 6 or 7 equivalent apparently from what I've seen here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> Are you sure you're looking at your Cpu vcore and not the VID in HWMonitor? and yeah a binned chip should run much lower.
> My 6700k is pretty bad and needs 1.35v to run at 4.5ghz, well 1.32v if I don't test with the latest Prime95.


Ok, that's good to know. I was thinking it was a bit high, but I set it to 1.38 initially to be sure I wouldn't crash. Well it worked, now my challenge is that now setting my Vcore manually to 1.38 doesn't seem to reflect this in HWiNFO anymore. I'm not sure why it worked before now I can't replicate it. Perhaps a reset changed a field that makes it stay controlled by the MB.

Interesting point about the VID, I was noticing when running the modded x264 test that the VID never exceeded 1.2V with my Vcore at 1.21, but when I set everything back to the default, VID was at 1.3? So there is something here that I need to figure out with the board settings. Any idea?

Also so I understand it correctly, VID is the voltage the CPU or core is requesting, and Vcore is the actual voltage applied - correct?

Also maybe I just need to not worry about running Linpack, just the voltages were so low and that I cannot force the MB to hold a fixed voltage makes me think something is amiss.

Cheers.


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> Also so I understand it correctly, VID is the voltage the CPU or core is requesting, and Vcore is the actual voltage applied - correct?


That would be correct. Although if one was to use adaptive voltage the max VID value should be the one applied on the adaptive.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> That would be correct. Although if one was to use adaptive voltage the max VID value should be the one applied on the adaptive.


Ok, just to clarify what you mean. If I used adaptive instead of fixed, I should set the adaptive to precisely what the max VID states? I think it makes sense, although I was used to the voltage offset days on SB. Meaning set a V to 1.3 and have +/- .08 or something like that.
So you are saying here I would simply put "1.38V" in the adaptive field if thats what the max VID stated, and the MoBo would go up until that voltage if needed?
If so - neat. Not sure I'll go that route yet tho.


----------



## soxfor

@ped5, by my testing (which should coun't for what it is, small sample): it will max out to the configured adaptive voltage on the VID BUT on certain loads that the CPU requests more (e.g: AVX2?) it will bump it a bit more.

There's a little bit more tweaking involved but it's worth it imo; lower voltage going through the cpu on lower clocsk and a few watts saved. But always start tweaking on override/fixed/manual to find the needed voltage for a stable oc 1st.

On my system:

Set adaptive 1.350, the VID will appear 1.355 (for some reason it always does +0.005 to the configured one, bios quirk most likely does a similar thing with voltages giving them +0.002 or something) on idle without load but at max clocks (100% in windows or speedstep disabled); fired up prime95 28(?) and the VID goes to a max of 1.375 and voltage ~1.39, same while on RogBench.

I ended on adaptive+offset, Adapt 1.325, Offset +0.022, VID 1.330 @ Volt 1.352~, VID on Prime95 1.350 @ Volt ~1.368, for 4.5GHz.


----------



## dragon084

I'm trying to overclock my 6600k to 4.5Ghz

I've tried 1.300V and it runs fine x264 test for 5 hours

But when I open Prime95 Blend test (version 27.9 or 28.10 does not matter) it instantly crashes with a rounding error on #Core0, sometimes the entire PC freezes before it

I need 1.350V so Prime95 stops giving errors or crashes

My question is, how important is Prime95 stability? Should I use 1.35V for 4.5GHz only to pass Prime?


----------



## soxfor

@dragon084

From the opening post:
Quote:


> Prime95:
> When you are closer to stability, Prime95 may stop with an error. This is a rounding error, meaning the crash was minor enough so that your computer itself does not crash. There is some data to suggest that Prime95 gives out rounding errors very frequently, even in overclocks considered functionally stable. With Skylake, unlike Haswell, version 28.7 is not significantly hotter than version 27.9. Still, from testing thus far, v28.7 has been shown to crash unstable overclocks faster than 27.9, so consider it a harder test.
> 
> There isn't conclusive evidence so far about which setting in Prime is the most stressful and prone to crashing unstable overclocks. It is known that smaller FFT sizes tend to cause higher temperatures. 8 is the smallest size (in K, but that's a technicality). It is unknown if using more memory causes unstable overclocks to crash faster. Here is a picture showing how to set your own FFT size:


If you're passing 5 hours on the x264 test available on the OP and your system is not crashing while doing other intensive-like tasks you **should** be fine. I can run 1.36v @ 4.6 (needs 1.43 for prime95) but instead chose to do 1.368 4.5 since passing prime is a peace of mind to me (old habit from the beginnings).

Be sure the voltage you're reading is right, with the likes of HWInfo.


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> @ped5, by my testing (which should coun't for what it is, small sample): it will max out to the configured adaptive voltage on the VID BUT on certain loads that the CPU requests more (e.g: AVX2?) it will bump it a bit more.
> 
> There's a little bit more tweaking involved but it's worth it imo; lower voltage going through the cpu on lower clocsk and a few watts saved. But always start tweaking on override/fixed/manual to find the needed voltage for a stable oc 1st.
> 
> On my system:
> 
> Set adaptive 1.350, the VID will appear 1.355 (for some reason it always does +0.005 to the configured one, bios quirk most likely does a similar thing with voltages giving them +0.002 or something) on idle without load but at max clocks (100% in windows or speedstep disabled); fired up prime95 28(?) and the VID goes to a max of 1.375 and voltage ~1.39, same while on RogBench.
> 
> I ended on adaptive+offset, Adapt 1.325, Offset +0.022, VID 1.330 @ Volt 1.352~, VID on Prime95 1.350 @ Volt ~1.368, for 4.5GHz.


Ok, I've got an interesting situation. Not sure what to make of it.

Seems I can get the voltage to set fixed now. I tried 1.35V, the VID stayed at 1.20V, however the voltage goes up consistently to 1.37-1.39 and I get temps on x264 which are 71C max which is reasonable, and 85C on LinX.

What I can't seem to do is no matter what voltage I apply to the "fixed" setting, it always pushes itself to the 1.37V range. Adaptive on my board is odd as well. It only allows me to do the offset, but not set the base voltage. Is that normal? I even tried using the ASRock Formula app to do the adjustments myself, and even the GUI only has a slider that says "0V" to whatever without stating the base voltage?

Also why are my VIDs pegged to 1.2V?

Thoughts?


----------



## dragon084

On my board (MSI z170a SLI Plus), when I set adaptive voltage to 1.350v (bios - no offset), the load cpu_vcore is 1.352v with random spikes to 1.360v. When stress testing with Prime, the voltage stays at 1.352v and sometimes drops to 1.344v.

The motherboard has only one LLC setting, Mode 1, I use that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> the voltage goes up consistently to 1.37-1.39 and I get temps on x264 which are 71C max which is reasonable, and 85C on LinX.
> 
> What I can't seem to do is no matter what voltage I apply to the "fixed" setting, it always pushes itself to the 1.37V range.


maybe your LLC is being overly aggressive? try lowering LLC setting
.


----------



## Ding23

I never paid attention to VID while overclocking, it doesn't seem to change when I change my vcore, I only look at vcore in HWMonitor.
If you manually set a vcore in your BIOS and it's a lot higher(or lower) in Windows during idle/load then you should adjust your LLC, or whatever your motherboard calls it.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon084*
> 
> I'm trying to overclock my 6600k to 4.5Ghz
> 
> I've tried 1.300V and it runs fine x264 test for 5 hours
> 
> But when I open Prime95 Blend test (version 27.9 or 28.10 does not matter) it instantly crashes with a rounding error on #Core0, sometimes the entire PC freezes before it
> 
> I need 1.350V so Prime95 stops giving errors or crashes
> 
> My question is, how important is Prime95 stability? Should I use 1.35V for 4.5GHz only to pass Prime?


WHat size of FFT are you using on P95? To test the core you should be using custom 1344K (on both fields).


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ill try some of those settings for 4.9/5.0ghz.
> 
> i got 4.8 stable, but is at 1.438V. temps during real bench get to 75C on hottest core. so i think im gonna stick to 4.7 as my daily. running gaming benchmarks, the difference from 4.6 to 4.8 was nominal, so ill save those settings for the future when games get more intense.
> 
> i am trying to create a benchmark profile of 4.9/5.0ghz. so i guess ill be working on that for some time. trying to get that stable. on the plus, i dont need that 24/7 stable. just stable enough to pass benches. 1.45v is my target for that profile.


Time to delid


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon084*
> 
> On my board (MSI z170a SLI Plus), when I set adaptive voltage to 1.350v (bios - no offset), the load cpu_vcore is 1.352v with random spikes to 1.360v. When stress testing with Prime, the voltage stays at 1.352v and sometimes drops to 1.344v.
> 
> The motherboard has only one LLC setting, Mode 1, I use that.
> maybe your LLC is being overly aggressive? try lowering LLC setting
> .


I tried setting it to LLC 2 (which 1 is highest setting on my board), and then it dropped to 1.31V, nearly 0.03V lower. Temps seemed to vary by 2C or none for the x264 test.

What's frustrating is no matter what Vcore I set as fixed with LLC1, it spikes to 1.392V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding23*
> 
> I never paid attention to VID while overclocking, it doesn't seem to change when I change my vcore, I only look at vcore in HWMonitor.
> If you manually set a vcore in your BIOS and it's a lot higher(or lower) in Windows during idle/load then you should adjust your LLC, or whatever your motherboard calls it.


I did a UEFI update because although there is nothing to indicate the Kaby Lake features would help, I figured maybe it was a bug. Nope, same behavior.

So I'm getting a bit aggrevated, seems my board is doing the OC for me, and I have relatively no control. I see the following:
*
Round 1:*
UEFI settings:
Mult: 46
Uncore: 41
Vcore 1.34 fixed
LLC 1 (highest)
RAM: XMP 1

Running LinPACK as per Darkwizzie's link
Vcore at load:1.392V
Vcore at idle: 1.312V
Max temp: 85C
VID: 1.20V

Running x264
Vcore at load:1.360V
Max temp: 64C
VID: 1.20V

*Round 2:*
UEFI settings:
Mult: 46
Uncore: 41
Vcore 1.34 fixed
LLC 2 (second highest)
RAM: XMP 1

Running LinPACK as per Darkwizzie's link
Vcore at load:1.312V
Vcore at idle: 1.312V
Max temp: 79C
VID: 1.20V

Running x264
Vcore at load:1.312V
Max temp: 64C (same as before)
VID: 1.20V

So of course, VID not mattering much here. So with the LLC at 2, it's flat-lined at 1.312V for all tests. It's not making any sense unless the sensors on the board are off (confirmed same V with CPU-Z as well), or there is a field/option that I'm not aware of that's causing this.

I'm going to play with other LLC options, but this makes it near impossible to fine tune for perf/temp if it's this erradic.

Going to run more tests with more variations now and see what's going on.

Cheers,


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got an interesting situation. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> Seems I can get the voltage to set fixed now. I tried 1.35V, the VID stayed at 1.20V, however the voltage goes up consistently to 1.37-1.39 and I get temps on x264 which are 71C max which is reasonable, and 85C on LinX.
> 
> What I can't seem to do is no matter what voltage I apply to the "fixed" setting, it always pushes itself to the 1.37V range. Adaptive on my board is odd as well. It only allows me to do the offset, but not set the base voltage. Is that normal? I even tried using the ASRock Formula app to do the adjustments myself, and even the GUI only has a slider that says "0V" to whatever without stating the base voltage?
> 
> Also why are my VIDs pegged to 1.2V?
> 
> Thoughts?


If it still stays at the same VID, I'd guess either adaptive is not working in your BIOS (or diff implementation?) or CPU SVID is disabled, and you're actually using manual/override mode on the voltage.

I did took a look at the manual for your 'board, couldn't really identify much about the voltage mode, just that on the CPU Voltage all the available modes should be listed there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried setting it to LLC 2 (which 1 is highest setting on my board), and then it dropped to 1.31V, nearly 0.03V lower. Temps seemed to vary by 2C or none for the x264 test.
> 
> What's frustrating is no matter what Vcore I set as fixed with LLC1, it spikes to 1.392V.
> I did a UEFI update because although there is nothing to indicate the Kaby Lake features would help, I figured maybe it was a bug. Nope, same behavior.
> 
> So I'm getting a bit aggrevated, seems my board is doing the OC for me, and I have relatively no control. I see the following:
> *
> Round 1:*
> UEFI settings:
> Mult: 46
> Uncore: 41
> Vcore 1.34 fixed
> LLC 1 (highest)
> RAM: XMP 1
> 
> Running LinPACK as per Darkwizzie's link
> Vcore at load:1.392V
> Vcore at idle: 1.312V
> Max temp: 85C
> VID: 1.20V
> 
> Running x264
> Vcore at load:1.360V
> Max temp: 64C
> VID: 1.20V
> 
> *Round 2:*
> UEFI settings:
> Mult: 46
> Uncore: 41
> Vcore 1.34 fixed
> LLC 2 (second highest)
> RAM: XMP 1
> 
> Running LinPACK as per Darkwizzie's link
> Vcore at load:1.312V
> Vcore at idle: 1.312V
> Max temp: 79C
> VID: 1.20V
> 
> Running x264
> Vcore at load:1.312V
> Max temp: 64C (same as before)
> VID: 1.20V
> 
> So of course, VID not mattering much here. So with the LLC at 2, it's flat-lined at 1.312V for all tests. It's not making any sense unless the sensors on the board are off (confirmed same V with CPU-Z as well), or there is a field/option that I'm not aware of that's causing this.
> 
> I'm going to play with other LLC options, but this makes it near impossible to fine tune for perf/temp if it's this erradic.
> 
> Going to run more tests with more variations now and see what's going on.
> 
> Cheers,


That round 2 looks nice, damn 1.31volts..


----------



## dragon084

For me its always Core0 that fails when stress testing.. I bet if Intel didn't sold me a cpu with faulty core0 I could do 4.8ghz with 1.35v


----------



## ped5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> If it still stays at the same VID, I'd guess either adaptive is not working in your BIOS (or diff implementation?) or CPU SVID is disabled, and you're actually using manual/override mode on the voltage.


I didn't note something related to SVID honestly, but will snoop around more of the options. Apparently going into the ASRock forums, my board is like super premium for experts which obviously I am not.







I got this board because it had 33% less current noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> I did took a look at the manual for your 'board, couldn't really identify much about the voltage mode, just that on the CPU Voltage all the available modes should be listed there.
> That round 2 looks nice, damn 1.31volts..


While you say "damn", I'm like "crap.". LOL There has to be something up that the volts are pegged at 1.31V and the temps can still climb to 79C. I don't see the combination often. Again maybe I'm relating it too much to the SB days, but that low makes me feel I'm missing something. Like on the charts I see 4.9GHz, with 1.37V and 69C. Yes stellar chip to compare my results, but lower clock, much lower voltage, higher temp?

I also noticed that when I used the ASR Formula OC SW, that when I moved the voltage to 1.335 (so 0.005V less), the Vcore dropped to like 1.298V, so 0.011V. Maybe I'll try to bump it to 1.38V and it will land around 1.35V?

I just really want to keep the temps down and have a voltage I feel will not require me to start over in 3 months to re-OC again. Maybe I'm over thinking this.


----------



## v1ral

50 runs of x264 enough?


----------



## Blaze0303

So, I have 2 6600k's and one will only hit 4.2 and the other 4.3, doesn't matter what I do or how much voltage I run at them. I have a custom loop and even at 1.4v they don't get hotter than 70c. I'm starting to suspect the motherboard. Maybe bad VRM's, maybe I lost the lottery twice? Any thoughts? I'm a fairly experienced overclocker but any idea's would be great.


----------



## dragon084

Look at the bright side, it's better to lose the silicon lottery than the coil whine lottery


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon084*
> 
> Look at the bright side, it's better to lose the silicon lottery than the coil whine lottery


Couldn't agree more! Having lost that two in a row with HD 7870 and R9 290, I feel your pain.


----------



## seawolfxix

I'd like to start testing my i5-6600K with x264. Should I be using v2.06 from the OP or v2.07 from the Kaby Lake thread?

Just wondering if v2.06 is still ideal for Skylake.


----------



## v1ral

Okay ladies and gents.
Here is a screen shot again..
75 runs 165 LLC1 x49 x41 how does she look Should I go lower..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seawolfxix*
> 
> I'd like to start testing my i5-6600K with x264. Should I be using v2.06 from the OP or v2.07 from the Kaby Lake thread?
> 
> Just wondering if v2.06 is still ideal for Skylake.


I am wondering about this as well!


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Looks like my 6700k is stable at 4.9GHz with 1.34v while averaging a max temp of 74C across the cores. The only setting I've changed in the bios was the Vcore. I used RealBench H.264 to test, this is running on an ITX setup, pretty impressive.

Quick question, what's the maximum 24/7 voltage people recommend running these on? Seems like I'll need a bit more to be stable at 5.0GHz. I'm using an H100i v2. Thanks.



Edit: Looks like I left the Vcore off this screenshot, it's 1.332v


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Looks like my 6700k is stable at 4.9GHz with 1.34v while averaging a max temp of 74C across the cores. The only setting I've changed in the bios was the Vcore. I used RealBench H.264 to test, this is running on an ITX setup, pretty impressive.
> 
> Quick question, what's the maximum 24/7 voltage people recommend running these on? Seems like I'll need a bit more to be stable at 5.0GHz. I'm using an H100i v2. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like I left the Vcore off this screenshot, it's 1.332v


Did you just run the benchmark or the stress test? Looks like you only ran the benchmark from your screenshot which is not stressful at all and is super easy to pass. You should run the stress test for at least an hour, 8 hours preferably.

According to some charts you're safe up to 1.5v, most guides recommend 1.45v or under for 24/7 though, and if you ask around here most people will probably tell you 1.4v or under.


----------



## OnEMoReTrY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick the Slick*
> 
> Did you just run the benchmark or the stress test? Looks like you only ran the benchmark from your screenshot which is not stressful at all and is super easy to pass. You should run the stress test for at least an hour, 8 hours preferably.
> 
> According to some charts you're safe up to 1.5v, most guides recommend 1.45v or under for 24/7 though, and if you ask around here most people will probably tell you 1.4v or under.


Thanks for the info, I'll give the stress test a try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## stephenn82

I wouldnt go more than 1.42 for every day use on the 6700k

Did you delid? if not, you should...drop those temps even more!

Search for "cross country delid extravaganza" and get on the list. free kit for use, just pay shipping to the next guy/gal.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnEMoReTrY*
> 
> Looks like my 6700k is stable at 4.9GHz with 1.34v while averaging a max temp of 74C across the cores. The only setting I've changed in the bios was the Vcore. I used RealBench H.264 to test, this is running on an ITX setup, pretty impressive.
> 
> Quick question, what's the maximum 24/7 voltage people recommend running these on? Seems like I'll need a bit more to be stable at 5.0GHz. I'm using an H100i v2. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like I left the Vcore off this screenshot, it's 1.332v


84sec for Encoding, I'm guessing its not stable as it could be in the 50s or less for 4.9GHz...


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon084*
> 
> Look at the bright side, it's better to lose the silicon lottery than the coil whine lottery


Haha Coil Whine seems to be my curse! I hear it everywhere!!!!


----------



## dragon084

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Haha Coil Whine seems to be my curse! I hear it everywhere!!!!


I'm waiting for the third 1070 from the RMA, the first had horrible coil whine, the second had even worse coil whine and fan grind noise lol

They can make a circuit with billions of transistors, send a man to the moon, but they cant make a coil do not whine


----------



## Kalpa

Coil whine is an interesting thing... I've an MSI Armor series 1060 6GB card - when it first ramps up to 2000mhz at the start of load (eg. firing up [email protected]) it gives out a rather loud coil whine - however this dissipates out after a few minutes. Not sure why. Maybe some resonance characteristics of the components change with temperature and the card actually warming up helps?


----------



## Krazee

I had my 6600k at 4.5 with 1.305 V for the past year. I decided to try to push it to 4.8. It needs a huge bump in voltage to get there. I got stable at 4.6 with 1.345 V right now. I will be going up more shortly.


----------



## VodkaAndBeer

Hey dudes and dudettes!

I've been trying to make my 6600k stable on 5 ghz. Im running a z170 asus sabertooth s motherboard and corsair 3000mhz 16.
Right now im running it stable 49/47 on 1.45 vcore in bios and 1.456v in HWmonitor.(prime,3dmark,furmark, bf1 and bf4) on windows 10.

@ 5ghz i get the same result from 1.47 to 1.52 vcore. I can boot and run bf 1 for like 30-45 mins. Always ends with bsod or a hard lockup.
My temps are like in the high 60's low 70's on 1.52v and fans arent even on max. LLC on 5, but ive tried to go low and high on it. And uncore

Has anyone removed the oc protection and gone beyond 1.52 vcore? coz my temps are fine and i would like to push this puppy further.

Or are there any other voltages that could stabilize it.

and i dont care about " ahh dude you shouldnt go over 1.45 voltages.. its not saaafe"..... I'm here to overclock, it shouldnt be safe


----------



## Beagle Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VodkaAndBeer*
> 
> Hey dudes and dudettes!
> 
> I've been trying to make my 6600k stable on 5 ghz. Im running a z170 asus sabertooth s motherboard and corsair 3000mhz 16.
> Right now im running it stable 49/47 on 1.45 vcore in bios and 1.456v in HWmonitor.(prime,3dmark,furmark, bf1 and bf4) on windows 10.
> 
> @ 5ghz i get the same result from 1.47 to 1.52 vcore. I can boot and run bf 1 for like 30-45 mins. Always ends with bsod or a hard lockup.
> My temps are like in the high 60's low 70's on 1.52v and fans arent even on max. LLC on 5, but ive tried to go low and high on it. And uncore
> 
> Has anyone removed the oc protection and gone beyond 1.52 vcore? coz my temps are fine and i would like to push this puppy further.
> 
> Or are there any other voltages that could stabilize it.
> 
> and i dont care about " ahh dude you shouldnt go over 1.45 voltages.. its not saaafe"..... I'm here to overclock, it shouldnt be safe


My opinions:
Adding VCore past 1.52V probably won't help you any.

If you want greater stability, lower your ring ratio to 4.4GHz and (if you have good VRM cooling) you can experiment with raising your various switching frequencies to increase stability.

Drop the LLC as low as you can while keeping VDroop to less than .05V.

Since you game with this computer and you seem determined to reach 5 GHz, do it by bumping your BCLK to somewhere in the 109 - 113 range. You'll get the higher stated clocks and a smoother gaming experience.
If you decide to disable Over-volt Protection, return to us with pix and tales of 'the fire'.









That is all.....


----------



## VodkaAndBeer

Arrait. ill try those out. Thanks!

And ofc ill do a burnout pic if i decide to remove the Over-volt


----------



## Gdourado

For gaming with a 6700K, is there any performance difference between running DDR4 3200 at CL14 vs CL16?

Thanks.


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> For gaming with a 6700K, is there any performance difference between running DDR4 3200 at CL14 vs CL16?
> 
> Thanks.


For gaming alone? No. Throw in some heavy compression and scaling/editing of video. Sure.


----------



## haris525

Hello - do you want me to fix this thread?

this is a great effort, but can be improved a bit more.

1. voltage is independent and core speed is dependent - x axis = voltage, y - axis speed. core speed depends on voltage, not the other way around
2. correlation is missing, no p values test statistics to make good assumptions here. regression, interpolation would be beneficial here.

If you are OK with it, I can do some work - post those things.
it will be helpful because it will normalize the data, and people can get a very good understanding, and Idea of what to expect from their 6700K chip. It would be nice if people also provided temperatures. i can use ANOVA to find relationships, limits

Thank you


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> Hello - do you want me to fix this thread?
> 
> this is a great effort, but can be improved a bit more.
> 
> 1. voltage is independent and core speed is dependent - x axis = voltage, y - axis speed. core speed depends on voltage, not the other way around
> 2. correlation is missing, no p values test statistics to make good assumptions here. regression, interpolation would be beneficial here.
> 
> If you are OK with it, I can do some work - post those things.
> it will be helpful because it will normalize the data, and people can get a very good understanding, and Idea of what to expect from their 6700K chip. It would be nice if people also provided temperatures. i can use ANOVA to find relationships, limits
> 
> Thank you


I'm OK with it, show us what you got :thumbup:


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> For gaming with a 6700K, is there any performance difference between running DDR4 3200 at CL14 vs CL16?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on the game and desired scenario tbh.

Makes quite a bit of difference at very high fps and high CPU usage. Also depends on the game. Overwatch is a prime example since the engine uses the ram in a unique way. I gained around 20-30 fps on the lows just by dropping one CL. Granted not many people run it at a 300fps cap though.


----------



## haris525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> I'm OK with it, show us what you got :thumbup:


cool I will get working on it.


----------



## Daytraders

My memory Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35 , so is that CL15 or CL17 ? thx


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> My memory Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35 , so is that CL15 or CL17 ? thx


Thats CL15. First number indicates Cas Latency.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Thats CL15. First number indicates Cas Latency.


Cheers, thought it was, just wanted confirmation, thx


----------



## ratchet4234

I'm curious but I managed to oc my i7 6700k to 4.6ghz using the guide for skylake on this forum.
Is there any new knowledge for getting a higher oc now?
or any tricks to get maybe getting a slightly higher oc?


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratchet4234*
> 
> I'm curious but I managed to oc my i7 6700k to 4.6ghz using the guide for skylake on this forum.
> Is there any new knowledge for getting a higher oc now?
> or any tricks to get maybe getting a slightly higher oc?


did you delid?

took me from a 4.4 stable 1.3 to a 4.6 1.29 stable. It keeps itself nice and cool!


----------



## Snappy85

When delidding i7700k I have noticed that some people put liquid metal on die as well as on underside of IHS and some people only put it on die. I am going to delid for first time soon and want to know which way is the prefered way?


----------



## ronaldoclt

hello, im new in overclocking
my rig is 6600k on Gigabyte GA Z170-HD3, memory corsair vengeance lpx 2x4GB 2666

As stated in the guide, setting memory clocks manually supposed to be the first step.
but how exactly to do this? do i have to tweak the voltage of the ram too? i just wanna go to 2666mhz


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snappy85*
> 
> When delidding i7700k I have noticed that some people put liquid metal on die as well as on underside of IHS and some people only put it on die. I am going to delid for first time soon and want to know which way is the prefered way?


Liquid metal manufacturers recommend you to put it on both sides of the surfaces that are going to be in contact.

I'd suggest you follow their advice for optimal results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoclt*
> 
> hello, im new in overclocking
> my rig is 6600k on Gigabyte GA Z170-HD3, memory corsair vengeance lpx 2x4GB 2666
> 
> As stated in the guide, setting memory clocks manually supposed to be the first step.
> but how exactly to do this? do i have to tweak the voltage of the ram too? i just wanna go to 2666mhz


Just set XMP profile in the bios.


----------



## Snappy85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Liquid metal manufacturers recommend you to put it on both sides of the surfaces that are going to be in contact.
> 
> I'd suggest you follow their advice for optimal results.


do you need to prep surface of underside of IHS before applying liuid metal or will it just stick to surface?


----------



## JackCY

Well it should be cleaned, obviously, the same way as the die. I don't know what you mean by prep. it should be nickel plated from factory at best.


----------



## mus1mus

Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,

Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz

Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif


How does this work? Do I sign up for OC Esports or HWbot?

Neverind, just saw the login option is HWbot. Will bench later and contribute.

Team OCN is not coming up on HWBot's team search :-\

"Overclock.net" is the right team name


----------



## advapi

Hello,
I'm the possessor of a 6600K with Asus z170 Pro, I'm trying to get the most of it but still facing some difficulties.....with OCCP and 1.4 from bios (47X100)I got it to reach 86°C while at 1.3 @ 4.5 (45x100) I got temp around 73°C.
I'm under custom loop with 1x240 radiator + 1x80.. anyone has got settings for that mobo I can try to use?

Please note that while playing Ghost Recon Wildland sometimes I got a black screen and all the fans at max speed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stephenn82

Dammit. Im out of town til sunday. Still going on then? I have z170, 6700k, and 3200 speed ddr4


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work? Do I sign up for OC Esports or HWbot?
> 
> Neverind, just saw the login option is HWbot. Will bench later and contribute.
> 
> Team OCN is not coming up on HWBot's team search :-\
> 
> "Overclock.net" is the right team name
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply.

Seems you figured it out tho. And pretty score btw!

Thanks a lot!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephenn82*
> 
> Dammit. Im out of town til sunday. Still going on then? I have z170, 6700k, and 3200 speed ddr4


Yep. Ends 1st week Nov. 6.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif


It's annoyingly difficult to submit a score. XTU keeps saying failed to upload and worse still HWBot's submission form is bugged and keeps returning errors saying some gibberish like this:

"Failed to convert property value of type java.lang.String to required type java.lang.Double for property memClock; nested exception is java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "3241mhz""


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's annoyingly difficult to submit a score. XTU keeps saying failed to upload and worse still HWBot's submission form is bugged and keeps returning errors saying some gibberish like this:
> 
> "Failed to convert property value of type java.lang.String to required type java.lang.Double for property memClock; nested exception is java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: "3241mhz""
Click to expand...

Hi.

That might be because you put in the "MHz". Also, that speed should just reflect half of your value.

What happens if you just submit thru XTU?


----------



## Krazee

Started playing with my OC again. I was at 4.6 ghz with 1.320v. I went up to 4.7 and it needs a whooping 1.405v to be stable. That is a huge jump, well now I know I did not win the silicon lottery


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> That might be because you put in the "MHz". Also, that speed should just reflect half of your value.
> 
> What happens if you just submit thru XTU?


I always get a "failed to upload profile message".

Where are the saved xtu profiles stored by the way? Can't seem to find an answer on google.

Nevermind figured that out but it doesn't even want to export the profile to Documents. Just keeps saying failed to do this and that.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> That might be because you put in the "MHz". Also, that speed should just reflect half of your value.
> 
> What happens if you just submit thru XTU?
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a "failed to upload profile message".
> 
> Where are the saved xtu profiles stored by the way? Can't seem to find an answer on google.
> 
> Nevermind figured that out but it doesn't even want to export the profile to Documents. Just keeps saying failed to do this and that.
Click to expand...

No need to export.

https://youtube.com/watch?v=JSBs9XPKM

Once verified on hwbot, you will be displayed the current competition where you can compete. Just chose the Asus ROG Competition and your score will be added to the team.

Edit: can't copy the link properly I think.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No need to export.
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=JSBs9XPKM
> 
> Once verified on hwbot, you will be displayed the current competition where you can compete. Just chose the Asus ROG Competition and your score will be added to the team.
> 
> Edit: can't copy the link properly I think.


Says video is unavailable.

Nevermind figured how to submit upload even though it says failed. I joined the wrong Overclock team though.
Switched teams and waiting for the submission to reflect correctly.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> No need to export.
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=JSBs9XPKM
> 
> Once verified on hwbot, you will be displayed the current competition where you can compete. Just chose the Asus ROG Competition and your score will be added to the team.
> 
> Edit: can't copy the link properly I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says video is unavailable.
> 
> Nevermind figured how to submit upload even though it says failed. I joined the wrong Overclock team though.
> Switched teams and waiting for the submission to reflect correctly.
Click to expand...











Thanks a lot btw.









Great help. We'll have to see if we can pull this off.









Edit:

Your sub actually appears now but didn't count as Tom posted the same score.

I think you can both improve your scores though.

XTU loves Fast and Tight RAM. 3200C12 is pretty doable with B-Die. And should jack up your scores significantly. Faster is better as always.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great help. We'll have to see if we can pull this off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Your sub actually appears now but didn't count as Tom posted the same score.
> 
> I think you can both improve your scores though.
> 
> XTU loves Fast and Tight RAM. 3200C12 is pretty doable with B-Die. And should jack up your scores significantly. Faster is better as always.


Unfortunately mine isn't b die. Bit hard to get b-die memory around here. Best I can do is tighten secondary and tertiary which I have already done.

I suspect my CPU has degraded quite a bit possibly. 4.85 with cache at 4.4 and I'm getting 1600 only? Weird considering the other guy got the same score at 4.5ghz.

Time for the 8700k


----------



## mus1mus

It's about efficiency for the most part. Cache also plays a role there btw.

OS tweaks, priority, etc. combine to make up for the other scores.

Anyway, we appreciate the help. And hoping to hear from you in the future.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif


what do I need to do? I think I'd like to contribute









also does anyone know if

VCCIO:/1.2v
System Agent (SA): 1.25v

still good volts for 24/7 safe?

im trying to overclock this new ram










its a real shame I just sold my 16gb kit of ram.. that could do 4133mhz.. this 32gb set will be harder to do

but I will try my best







I need to create a HWbot account?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Those who have a Maximus or any Asus + 6700K combo,
> 
> Team OCN needs you. If you haven't been to Hwbot, sign up for Team OCN.
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2/3960/xtu_5ghz
> 
> Run XTU to contribute. wink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do I need to do? I think I'd like to contribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also does anyone know if
> 
> VCCIO:/1.2v
> System Agent (SA): 1.25v
> 
> still good volts for 24/7 safe?
> 
> im trying to overclock this new ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a real shame I just sold my 16gb kit of ram.. that could do 4133mhz.. this 32gb set will be harder to do
> 
> but I will try my best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to create a HWbot account?
Click to expand...

I reckon they should be safe.

Head over to this thread if you need any help.

in hwbot, you need to sign up and make Overclock.net as your team.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I reckon they should be safe.
> 
> Head over to this thread if you need any help.
> 
> in hwbot, you need to sign up and make Overclock.net as your team.


what do I need as evidence? just screenshot with the cpu z etc?

edit : okay ive done a few runs but don't really have the time best I got so far from 3 runs is 1669 but im sure on the weekend I can spend alot of time on this and hit over 1700

what I want to ask.. first time benching XTU.. so does it like? core? cache? memory freq or timing.. please let me know.. also what about the desktop background does it need to be the asus background?

when I got my final result where do I post it

also why do we have only one submission


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what do I need as evidence? just screenshot with the cpu z etc?
> 
> edit : okay ive done a few runs but don't really have the time best I got so far from 3 runs is 1669 but im sure on the weekend I can spend alot of time on this and hit over 1700
> 
> what I want to ask.. first time benching XTU.. so does it like? core? cache? memory freq or timing.. please let me know.. also what about the desktop background does it need to be the asus background?
> 
> when I got my final result where do I post it
> 
> also why do we have only one submission


It likes all of the mentioned above, but general rule core>everything else. but dont push your cores hard and leave memory at JEDEC spec. that wont work either. Its a matter of balance, Looking for high efficiency









If everything goes to plan, because you are in the rookie league, you submit your score through XTU. When you finalize it on hwbot, a popup window will occur, asking if you want to compete in X competition, because you're eligible CPU/Motherboard etc. (Make sure you have a screenshot with CPU-Z tabs open, CPU, Memory and motherboard, just in case, i don't think it is required for stage 1 but better to have one just in case) check the box, and confirm







\

Links:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1638741/hwbot-competition-rog-oc-showdown-team-edition-2-is-live

and

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2

You can check the rules of stage 1, if you follow them 100% you're A-OK


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> It likes all of the mentioned above, but general rule core>everything else. but dont push your cores hard and leave memory at JEDEC spec. that wont work either. Its a matter of balance, Looking for high efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes to plan, because you are in the rookie league, you submit your score through XTU. When you finalize it on hwbot, a popup window will occur, asking if you want to compete in X competition, because you're eligible CPU/Motherboard etc. (Make sure you have a screenshot with CPU-Z tabs open, CPU, Memory and motherboard, just in case, i don't think it is required for stage 1 but better to have one just in case) check the box, and confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1638741/hwbot-competition-rog-oc-showdown-team-edition-2-is-live
> 
> and
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2
> 
> You can check the rules of stage 1, if you follow them 100% you're A-OK


thank you, you should expect some results from me in a few days









I think I will also try stage 2 , maybe 3 too i'll see if I can compete haha

how do you upload the ''media gallery''? is that done in HwBot ?


----------



## Nick the Slick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> It likes all of the mentioned above, but general rule core>everything else. but dont push your cores hard and leave memory at JEDEC spec. that wont work either. Its a matter of balance, Looking for high efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes to plan, because you are in the rookie league, you submit your score through XTU. When you finalize it on hwbot, a popup window will occur, asking if you want to compete in X competition, because you're eligible CPU/Motherboard etc. (Make sure you have a screenshot with CPU-Z tabs open, CPU, Memory and motherboard, just in case, i don't think it is required for stage 1 but better to have one just in case) check the box, and confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Links:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1638741/hwbot-competition-rog-oc-showdown-team-edition-2-is-live
> 
> and
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/rogocs17_teamedition2
> 
> You can check the rules of stage 1, if you follow them 100% you're A-OK


Is Windows 8 and 10 still banned on this? I used to love doing the eSport thing but then I upgraded to Windows 10 and they started rejecting my submissions because of some RTC bug or something that can cause false results and inflate scores.


----------



## Willius

Depends on the platform you're using. IIRC Sky/KBL can use Windows 10 for everything.

It also depends on the specific benchmark. Some allow the usage of W10. those benches have inbuild systeminfo checks and that kind of stuff
But tbh some benches you want to run on 7 or XP anyway.


----------



## Skylinestar

Is this SuperPi / Windows 10 bug still active?
http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2684_windows_10_affected_by_same_downclock_bug_like_windows_88.1_disallowed_for_now


----------



## RudiSZT3

Hi everyone!

I have a 6700K cpu, and I tried to overclock.
I can easily reach 4.5 GHz with 1.255V Vcore in BIOS (AIDA read 1.232-1.248V while 100% load WPrime), and I use LLC level 5 in BIOS (there are 8 levels on ASUS borads). My core temps are somewhere between 75-80°C.

When I set core ratio to 46, I have to set core voltage at least 1.3V to stay stable. I know, that it's normal when you try to overclock, that at some point you have to increase voltage much more, than the prevoius step. My problem is that my core temps are way too high (85-90°C) when running WPrime95 27.9 (Small FFT-s), though this 1.3V is absolutely not much for the clock speed.

As I read cpu cooler reviews here at TPU, I saw that be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 (non-pro) have similar or slightly better cooling performance like be Quiet! Dark Rock TF or Noctua NH-U12S. In cpu cooler reviews TPU use 1.4V when they overclock 6700K to 4.6 GHz. And the similar performance Dark Rock TF and U12S can keep the cores at 72°C when Wprime is running, 79-80°C when AIDA64 FPU stress is running. So 100mV higher voltage but avarage 7-8°C lower temps. (Though TPU doesn't tell that wich version of WPrime they use, which FFT size, etc.)

Some more infos:
I have a good airflow case, with 6 be Quiet! case fans.
I mounted the cooler 1 year ago (I was careful so I think it should have a good contact with the cpu).
I used Arctic MX-4 thermal paste (one smaller dot than a pea).
All fans are running high speed (nearly 100%) when cpu has high load.
I cannot set Load Line Calibration lower, because it causes instability.

What can be the problem? Why have I so high temps?

Thank you for the answers!


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*
> 
> Is this SuperPi / Windows 10 bug still active?
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2684_windows_10_affected_by_same_downclock_bug_like_windows_88.1_disallowed_for_now


As I said, depends on the platform you're using.

You want to run 32m on XP anyways, but here is a table about if W8/.1 and W10 are allowed for the benchmark/platform you're using.


----------



## Skylinestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> As I said, depends on the platform you're using.
> 
> You want to run 32m on XP anyways, but here is a table about if W8/.1 and W10 are allowed for the benchmark/platform you're using.


Based on my understanding of this table, running Skylake with bus clock tuning should be ok for all softwares?


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*
> 
> Based on my understanding of this table, running Skylake with bus clock tuning should be ok for all softwares?


Correct or atleast, but there's few benches that score best on W10.

Don't do superpi on W10, that's a disgrace to the benchmark


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> Correct or atleast, but there's few benches that score best on W10.
> 
> Don't do superpi on W10, that's a disgrace to the benchmark


what's the best OS / bit for geekbench 3?


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what OS / bit for geekbench 3?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1638741/hwbot-competition-rog-oc-showdown-team-edition-2-is-live/30#post_26427343

(If you want to participate in the ROG comp)

So we don't go too much off topic here!

Geekbench likes W7


----------



## marasm

I just wanted to ask a quick question here. My 6700k seems to require high voltage above 4.6GHz. I am trying to find a stable 4.8GHz and am currently looking at 1.485v set in the BIOS.

I just recently delidded my CPU, which brought my temps down about 20 degrees. Before the delid I could hit 4.6GHz but the temps were in the 80s. Right now, with the clock at 4.8 and the voltage at 1.485 and after running the x264 stress for 10 loops the temps are in the upper 60s. This is with a Corsair H100i GTX.

Is that voltage safe? According to HWInfo the Vcore is bouncing between 1.488 and 1.504. I tried for 4.9GHz, but I got an overvolt error at 1.545v. Anything below that was unstable. I don't want to go over 1.5v anyway.

Is there anything I can do? All I have been doing is multiplier and voltage changes. My RAM is rated for 2666, but is running at 2600. Ram voltage is manually set to 1.20xx. I don't remember exactly.



EDIT: Failed at loop 8. Trying at 1.490v, but that seems too high for my liking.


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marasm*
> 
> I just wanted to ask a quick question here. My 6700k seems to require high voltage above 4.6GHz. I am trying to find a stable 4.8GHz and am currently looking at 1.485v set in the BIOS.
> 
> I just recently delidded my CPU, which brought my temps down about 20 degrees. Before the delid I could hit 4.6GHz but the temps were in the 80s. Right now, with the clock at 4.8 and the voltage at 1.485 and after running the x264 stress for 10 loops the temps are in the upper 60s. This is with a Corsair H100i GTX.
> 
> Is that voltage safe? According to HWInfo the Vcore is bouncing between 1.488 and 1.504. I tried for 4.9GHz, but I got an overvolt error at 1.545v. Anything below that was unstable. I don't want to go over 1.5v anyway.
> 
> Is there anything I can do? All I have been doing is multiplier and voltage changes. My RAM is rated for 2666, but is running at 2600. Ram voltage is manually set to 1.20xx. I don't remember exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Failed at loop 8. Trying at 1.490v, but that seems too high for my liking.


most will say no more than 1.45volts, safe most say 1.4 volts or less. Those vcores are crazy high and not worth it. My chip below average too i need 1.42 for 4.7ghz on my 6600k and didn't even try for 4.8 because i know i will be over 1.45volts and I don't even run my 4.7ghz overclock because i don't like over 1.4volts lol. to each their own but i would stick to your 4.6ghz or try and find a 4.7ghz clock with reasonable vcore.


----------



## Kaihekoa

Late to the Skylake party, but I just finished re-tuning my OC.

Username: Kaihekoa
CPU Model: Intel Core i7-6700K
Base Clock: 100.0
Core Multiplier: 48
Core Frequency: 4.8ghz
Cache Frequency: 4.7ghz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.40 vcore (adaptive voltage)
Vcore: 1.408v
FCLK: 1ghz
Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
Stability Test: Asus RealBench v2.56 8 hours
Batch Number: USA Batch #X625B949
Ram Speed: 2x8GB DDR4-3200 @ 16-18-18-36-2T (Corsair Vengeance LPX)
Ram Voltage: 1.35Vdimm, auto VCCIO and System Agent
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: Level 4 of 8
Misc Comments: Not delidded, NH-D15 fans @ max, Silverstone Raven 5 Chassis w/ 180mm intake fans @ max, 19C ambient temps
Picture Verification:


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaihekoa*
> 
> Late to the Skylake party, but I just finished re-tuning my OC.
> 
> Username: Kaihekoa
> CPU Model: Intel Core i7-6700K
> Base Clock: 100.0
> Core Multiplier: 48
> Core Frequency: 4.8ghz
> Cache Frequency: 4.7ghz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.40 vcore (adaptive voltage)
> Vcore: 1.408v
> FCLK: 1ghz
> Cooling Solution: Noctua NH-D15
> Stability Test: Asus RealBench v2.56 8 hours
> Batch Number: USA Batch #X625B949
> Ram Speed: 2x8GB DDR4-3200 @ 16-18-18-36-2T (Corsair Vengeance LPX)
> Ram Voltage: 1.35Vdimm, auto VCCIO and System Agent
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: Level 4 of 8
> Misc Comments: Not delidded, NH-D15 fans @ max, Silverstone Raven 5 Chassis w/ 180mm intake fans @ max, 19C ambient temps
> Picture Verification:


very nice! I need to retune my cache its currently at 40

anything above 42 I get BSOD 101.. its fully stable 48 core 40 cache 1.36v.. need to up the Vcore I want my cache about 45 or more









can your chip not hit 4.9? it seems like decent silicon


----------



## Kaihekoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> very nice! I need to retune my cache its currently at 40
> 
> anything above 42 I get BSOD 101.. its fully stable 48 core 40 cache 1.36v.. need to up the Vcore I want my cache about 45 or more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can your chip not hit 4.9? it seems like decent silicon


Hi, thanks! I did a quick 1.35v/4.7ghz overclock when I originally built the system, but have been playing around with it more for fun. For my chip, it seems that only when clocking the cache to the same speed as the core do I need to add extra vcore. If it's one multiplier below core, then no additional volts needed. I have not tried 4.9ghz, but I think that my cooling can handle 1.45v with low ambient temps. I just bought some better RAM, Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14, to play with this weekend, so I'll try going for 4.9ghz while I'm at it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaihekoa*
> 
> Hi, thanks! I did a quick 1.35v/4.7ghz overclock when I originally built the system, but have been playing around with it more for fun. For my chip, it seems that only when clocking the cache to the same speed as the core do I need to add extra vcore. If it's one multiplier below core, then no additional volts needed. I have not tried 4.9ghz, but I think that my cooling can handle 1.45v with low ambient temps. I just bought some better RAM, Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14, to play with this weekend, so I'll try going for 4.9ghz while I'm at it.


give it a go.. 4.9 on a 6700k is the top 3% of CPUs

I think I need 1.44v for 4.9.. last time I checked.. I've been stuck on 4.8 for a long time because I only need 1.36v


----------



## Tom Brohanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaihekoa*
> 
> Hi, thanks! I did a quick 1.35v/4.7ghz overclock when I originally built the system, but have been playing around with it more for fun. For my chip, it seems that only when clocking the cache to the same speed as the core do I need to add extra vcore. If it's one multiplier below core, then no additional volts needed. I have not tried 4.9ghz, but I think that my cooling can handle 1.45v with low ambient temps. I just bought some better RAM, Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14, to play with this weekend, so I'll try going for 4.9ghz while I'm at it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> give it a go.. 4.9 on a 6700k is the top 3% of CPUs
> 
> I think I need 1.44v for 4.9.. last time I checked.. I've been stuck on 4.8 for a long time because I only need 1.36v


Same. When I built my system I immediately tried just going to 4.8 but had no luck without needing over 1.4v so I settled on 4.7 at 1.34v. I'm quite envious of the 7xxx and 8xxx series owners and their incredible overclocks for such low voltage in comparison.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom Brohanks*
> 
> Same. When I built my system I immediately tried just going to 4.8 but had no luck without needing over 1.4v so I settled on 4.7 at 1.34v. I'm quite envious of the 7xxx and 8xxx series owners and their incredible overclocks for such low voltage in comparison.


ive been trying to test my CPU again.. I mean not trying to, I had to because of an bios / intel ME update

2 hours stable in realbench with all the ram tested

will try for 4.9 another day don't really have it in me right now


----------



## Imprezzion

My new secondhand 6700K set isn't really good at all but it still works fine for OC









I straight up delidded it with CLU the second i got it in and it runs super cool now.

Currently playing around with 4.6Ghz Core, 4Ghz cache, 2800 CL15 memory with 1.392-1.40v core and 1.250v SA. I'm obviously still testing but this at least seems to be able to run stable. Even if it crashes now, i have plenty of room in the voltages and temps left to add a little and it's been running Prime 28.7 8K custom with 10GB RAM for a while now and seems to run fine with max temps of 67-63-64-64 on the cores. Cooled by a H115i push-pull with fans set to like, 800RPM.

EDIT: The RAM is pretty much unstable at this point and i'll have to fiddle with this later maybe..
I can make any stresstest run "stable" on 4.6Ghz with 1.400v but to just go full worst-case scenario @ Prime 28.7 8k FFT with 10K RAM it needs 1.424v otherwise I get rounding errors on 1.400v.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,

How are you?
I am looking at a bundle, that comes with memory, a 6700k and a z170X Ultra Gaming.
The price is good, but I am just not sure about the board.
When I look at it, it seems to have really weak VRM.
From reading reviews, it seems to only be a 4+3 VRM design.
Taken from Tweaktown:
Quote:


> The VRM on the Z170X-Ultra Gaming is a 4+3 phase VRM and uses custom branded Power inductors and 10K black polymer solid capacitors.
> The Intersil ISL95856 is a 4+3 phase hybrid PWM with two integrated drivers on the four phase rail and a single driver integrated for the three phase rail. Four Intersil ISL6625A drivers are used, two for the iGPU phases and two for the VCore phases. The motherboard uses Vishay SiRA12 and SiRA18 for the high-side and low-side PowerPAK MOSFETs. Overall, this VRM is probably the minimum you want for overclocking. The VCCIO, VCCSA, and other rails for overclocking come from a linear regulator circuit and a few LDOs.
> The memory VRM uses a Richtek RT8120D single phase integrated PWM with drivers and uses three SiRA12 PowerPAK MOSFETs (two for the low-side and one high-side).


Is this enough to overclock the 6700k and also overclock the memory to 3000 or above?
Or will I run into throttle issues, or heat issues, or stability issues due to the not robust VRM?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm hitting quite a bad voltage wall and I doubt it's just vcore that's to blame..

I'm using a 6700K delidded on a Maximus VIII Hero stable at 4.5Ghz core / 4.1Ghz cache on 1.344v. Not really good but still. VCCIO and SA are on stock 0.95 and 1.05 with 2x8GB HyperX Fury @ 2666 11-14-14-28-280-1T 1.35v. This passes 1000% HCI and 12h of Prime95 28.7 small and blend. Max core temps 66c.

I ran this before on a MSI Z270 Gaming M5 which also wouldn't clock any higher.

Now, if I wanna go to 4.6Ghz I need like, 1.424v to even get remotely stable and then still core #3 will bugger out after like, 10 minutes in FMA3 small fft.

Do I like, need more IO or SA volts? Or is this thing really that bad that 100Mhz more needs a full 0.1v more?


----------



## Excession

So the other day I realized that it's been just over a year since I delidded and decided to see how far I could push my chip. To summarize for anyone who doesn't want to check the link, it was Prime95 stable at 4.9 GHz and ~1.5 volts. I decided to use that as my 24/7 overclock because why the hell not, amirite? Since it's been a year, I decided to redo my testing to see if there was any degradation.

Here's a summary of the conditions and my use habits:

*4.9 gigahertz* clockspeed, *1.5 volts* vcore, LLC 6
All downclocking and downvolting settings in the BIOS are *disabled*, so the aforementioned settings are *constant*.
Cooling is done by a *CPU-only custom loop* with one 360mm radiator and one 280mm radiator.*
The processor *is delidded* and has liquid metal between the die and heatspreader.
The computer is in a climate-controlled room with an ambient temperature of ~70° F (~21° C) year-round.
The *CPU never exceeds ~60° C* during normal use.
The computer is *on 24/7*, shutting down only to install updates.
Always-on software includes a web browser, media player, IRC client, antivirus, and monitoring software.
I spend an average of *around 10-12 hours gaming per week*.
I don't use any other CPU-heavy programs on a regular basis.
I have not experienced any instability during normal use.
Retesting was done with the latest version of Prime95.
I retested with voltages in the range of 1.35 to 1.525 volts and clockspeeds in the range of 4.7-4.9 gigahertz. My findings, compared to a year ago, were:

*At the same frequency, I now need an additional 0.0125-0.025 volts to remain stable.*
*At the same voltage, I need to run at a clockspeed 25-50 megahertz lower to remain stable.*
Therefore, *running a Skylake processor at 1.5 volts for one year will result in a slight but measurable amount of degradation*.
There are also some things we can deduce from my findings and the conditions in which my computer has been used:

I have very good cooling. *If you have worse cooling, you will likely experience degradation faster than I did.*
Although I use my computer more heavily than most, I don't do things like rendering or encoding or distributed computing. *If you regularly use your processor for very heavy workloads, you will likely experience degradation faster than I did*.
I do not use any sort of adaptive voltage settings. *If you overclock using adaptive voltage, you will likely experience degradation slower than I did*.
Although the degradation-induced instability was found in extremely heavy AVX loads, it was not yet apparent during normal use. AVX offset would come in handy if 6-series chips supported it.
*You probably shouldn't run your 14nm processor at 1.5 volts* unless you're doing something crazy like phase change or LN2 cooling.
I hope people find this informative! My plan now is to drop down to 1.45 volts at whatever speed I can get out of it** and then retest a year from now. Until next time...

* Yes, I know this is ridiculous overkill.
** Should be ~4850 megahertz.


----------



## Imprezzion

It's nice to see Skylake being so resilient.

I ran a 3770K @ 4.95Ghz 1.488v for about 2 years with daily 3 hour gaming after which it wouldn't stay stable anymore at that speed no matter the voltage.
It ran for another 2 years at 4.8Ghz @ 1.384v which it to this day still runs without any further degradation.

Ehm, yeah back to Skylake, i tried every trick in the book to get it to do 4.6Ghz on a normal voltage (including varying levels of VCCIO / SA, LLC, cache and RAM frequencies and 2 different boards







) but it just. wil. not. do it at anything under 1.44v. While 4.5Ghz is perfectly stable at 1.344v..

Now, i managed to squeeze the last little drop out of the poor thing with some bclk OC which made it to 45x101.3 for 4.556Ghz core, 4151Mhz Cache and 2701Mhz RAM. This did need a slight bump from 1.344v to 1.376v but that's managable. Anything higher like 101.5 would kill core 3 again in Prime95* in about 30 minutes while this 101.3 made it through a full 9 hour night of Prime95* with no issues at all. Max temps were right around 67c for all 4 cores. So it's still very cool..

I can actually run Prime95** with no real heat issues (cores max at 79c after ~15 minutes of Prime95** on 4.7Ghz 1.504v) at 1.504v as well but it won't even do 4.8Ghz at that voltage anywhere near stable so i see no reason









* Prime95 28.7 AVX Custom Blend with 12000MB RAM and 5 minutes per FFT.
** Prime95 28.7 AVX Custom 8K only with 12000MB RAM and 3 minutes per FFT.

I love what you did with the asterix







Really makes things clear!


----------



## Chaoszero55

How often do you guys repast your cpu? Talking about between heatsink and cpu not between die and heatspreader.


----------



## stephenn82

Depends...maybe once a year? I dont run super mega loads all the time...and my GC Extreme seems to last decent, even after the 4 months I had it on there, looked wet as when it was new. It is safe to do it once a year for a general PC user/gamer.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> How often do you guys repast your cpu? Talking about between heatsink and cpu not between die and heatspreader.


Hi,
When temps seem to be odd


----------



## stephenn82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> When temps seem to be odd


Or this.,...whichever occurs first...


----------



## Kalpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoszero55*
> 
> How often do you guys repast your cpu? Talking about between heatsink and cpu not between die and heatspreader.


Practically never. Only if I have to remove the heatsink due to something else. I guess I should be a bit more active... (on the other hand, why? If temps are good then why bother)


----------



## Daytraders

Yup, never for me.


----------



## Chaoszero55

I've tried overclocking my Dominator platinum 3200 C16 ram past 3333 Mhz (which isn't bad either way) but no matter what adjustments I make to voltages, I can't post. Anyone else with dominator platinum memory have this problem? I'm using a formula VIII mono with a 6700k at 4.8 core/cache.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
C16 dominator is not very good c15 is a bit better.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Looks like there hasn't been much activity in this thread for a little while, but hopefully someone is still around.

My buddy recently decided to bail on PCMR, I picked up his PC for the biggest steal in history. #besttradedealinthehistoryoftheworld status. 6700k, Maximus VIII GENE, 32 GB Corsair 2400, 512 950 Pro NVME, GTX 1070, rm650i, 650D, AND a Predator for XB271HU for 700 dollars..................................

Anyways, gloating about that deal over, I have swapped some parts into my main PC, coming from a delid 4770k, and finally got around to overclocking it. So far, I am pretty much 100% confused by this CPU. It has never crashed from a torture test yet, and today while I was at work it passed 8 hours of ASUS Real Bench set to use 32 GB of RAM, clock speed of 4.7GHz, RAM @ 2400 which is 4 dimms at 8 GB each, cache is set to 41, and vcore of 1.260. That is all I have changed in the BIOS, and under load it jumps up a touch over 1.260 to 1.264.

...Is this even possible...? According to the scatter chart in the beginning of this thread, there is no datapoint below 1.3v @ 4.7 Ghz.
Temps are in the mid 60's under Asus Real Bench, a few spikes to the 70's momentarily, so temps are well under control. After reading the beginning of the thread it looks like the x264 stress test is the best choice, but in today's day and age of inserting mining code into EVERYTHING, I am not so sure I want to download a random exe :/, but it appears as though x264 and Real Bench are both "medium hard". I guess I could hit it with some P95 and see what it does? I am really at a loss. 8 hours of RB at 4.5 GHz, then 8 hours at 4.6 Ghz, then another 8 @ 4.7 just trying to find the point at which it will crash at 1.260v (1.264 after vdroop compensation under load). 

Any thoughts!?!?!?!


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Double post somehow, I think the broken form at the beginning of the thread is freaking this thread of chrome out.

Mod delete please.


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Well, for anyone interested, at 1.260 it failed Aida, it didn't crash, but after 1.5 hours it halted due to an error. I upped the volts to 1.280 and it was 11.5 hours stable @ 4.7 GHz. It was also stable in Asus RB @ 1.260, which is interesting Aida caused an issue before RB, I guess it goes to show can't ever trust just one.

I guess next is to go for 4.8 @ 1.28 and see what it does. I am pretty determined to run whatever speed I can get stable between RB and Aida @ 1.300v in BIOS, which should be ~1.305 ish under load per CPU-Z. And I may decide to delid it just to reduce the temps even more, right now they are in the high 60's with some spikes to the 70's, not exactly hot, but why not make it cooler. I already have a delid tool, extra liquid metal and red RTV.


----------



## Stalefish

{EAC} Shoot em UP said:


> Well, for anyone interested, at 1.260 it failed Aida, it didn't crash, but after 1.5 hours it halted due to an error. I upped the volts to 1.280 and it was 11.5 hours stable @ 4.7 GHz. It was also stable in Asus RB @ 1.260, which is interesting Aida caused an issue before RB, I guess it goes to show can't ever trust just one.
> 
> I guess next is to go for 4.8 @ 1.28 and see what it does. I am pretty determined to run whatever speed I can get stable between RB and Aida @ 1.300v in BIOS, which should be ~1.305 ish under load per CPU-Z. And I may decide to delid it just to reduce the temps even more, right now they are in the high 60's with some spikes to the 70's, not exactly hot, but why not make it cooler. I already have a delid tool, extra liquid metal and red RTV.


Well sir your in for a treat with that golden chip! 

My 6700k runs @ 4600 mhz with adaptive voltage that maxout at 1.35v.
I delidded my chip with thermal grizzly conductonaut so temps are in the lower 50c range with dual 360 rads with oc 1080 in it. 

I want to take it to 4.7 ghz but i think i need about 1.39v for that. But what the heck, i didnt by this cooling setup and delid for nothing


----------



## fx3861

My 6600k delilded runs stable @ 4.8ghz with adaptive volt of 1.38 max. Temp in 45-50 while ambient here is roughly 32-35 (asian climate) depending on time of the day. Strix Gtx 1080 Adavanced overclock also. Custom cool with a 480 sr2 rads. Is that temp normal? Was trying to find some info but most if not all are in a colder ambient from mine.


----------



## Imprezzion

Lucky you.. 

My 6700K, delidded with CLU, on a MSI Z170 Gaming M7 and a Maxi VIII Hero only does 4.5Ghz @ 1.328v adaptive (1.344v load). Anything above that hits a voltage wall and for something like 4.6Ghz I need over 1.4v... It rubs high 60's / low 70's in prime 28.7 avx and high 50's to low 60's in x264 or games. It's under a H110i GTX a.k.a. H115i.

Shame it has such an hard voltage wall.. Cache is only on 4.1Ghz as well. Had a few crashes above 4.2 so. RAM is supercheap HyperX Fury stuff. Won't do any frequency clocking really but does super low timings so. Still happy. (2700Mhz @ 11-14-14-28-1T 1.35v)


----------



## The Pook

My 6700 (non-K) seems to top out at 4.55 with 1.4v. I can get it to boot and do a Super Pi 32m run at 4.7 at 1.44v but even Cinebench just crashes a few seconds in. I don't wanna push more than 1.4v through it for 24/7 use. 

Board is stable until ~170 BCLK but the chip just doesn't have it in it. 


stable i7 6700 @ 4.51 1.392v 

not stable i5 6400 @ 4.59 1.475v

Not sure how to adjust what the cache is running at on my board. Been digging through the BIOS and either I'm blind or there is no option on my board (Asus Z170-E). I'm running a modified and kinda old BIOS so I can base clock OC, but I would think that the option would have been a day one feature for 1151, no?


----------



## ratchet4234

My i7 6700k wont be stable past 4.5ghz no matter how much volts I add on offset on my motherboard ASROCK Extreme 4 Z170.
I think the board wont supply enough power or I have lost the silicon lottery with this particular i7.
The board is an 11 phase power.
Have not attempted fixed voltage but I am worried a fixed voltage will apply un needed stress and wear to the my cpu if you guys disagree about that I will give it a go.
Looking at the stats someone else with my board also only hit 4.5ghz so that might be saying something.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

ratchet4234 said:


> My i7 6700k wont be stable past 4.5ghz no matter how much volts I add on offset on my motherboard ASROCK Extreme 4 Z170.
> I think the board wont supply enough power or I have lost the silicon lottery with this particular i7.
> The board is an 11 phase power.
> Have not attempted fixed voltage but I am worried a fixed voltage will apply un needed stress and wear to the my cpu if you guys disagree about that I will give it a go.
> Looking at the stats someone else with my board also only hit 4.5ghz so that might be saying something.


I had exactly the same issue when I had my z170 gaming pro carbon. Bumping input voltage (VCCIN) by 0.05V (I believe around 1.85v, stock is 1.78 or so) allowed me to get 4.6ghz n then I ran into stress temps above 80° in occt past 4.6 so it wasn't worth going further. Previous to bumping VCCIN I couldn't get 4.6 stable even up to 1.42 vcore. After VCCIN bump I was 100% stable at 1.36 vcore. I hope it works for you too. Good luck !


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Imprezzion said:


> Lucky you..
> 
> My 6700K, delidded with CLU, on a MSI Z170 Gaming M7 and a Maxi VIII Hero only does 4.5Ghz @ 1.328v adaptive (1.344v load). Anything above that hits a voltage wall and for something like 4.6Ghz I need over 1.4v... It rubs high 60's / low 70's in prime 28.7 avx and high 50's to low 60's in x264 or games. It's under a H110i GTX a.k.a. H115i.
> 
> Shame it has such an hard voltage wall.. Cache is only on 4.1Ghz as well. Had a few crashes above 4.2 so. RAM is supercheap HyperX Fury stuff. Won't do any frequency clocking really but does super low timings so. Still happy. (2700Mhz @ 11-14-14-28-1T 1.35v)


Try bumping VCCIN. May allow you to get another 100mhz under 1.4v.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Chaoszero55 said:


> I've tried overclocking my Dominator platinum 3200 C16 ram past 3333 Mhz (which isn't bad either way) but no matter what adjustments I make to voltages, I can't post. Anyone else with dominator platinum memory have this problem? I'm using a formula VIII mono with a 6700k at 4.8 core/cache.


U tried bumping vccio or vccsa ? That's pretty crappy of corsair to push it right to the limit like that if it's the memory. But I mean if it's stable at 3200 who cares. Ur never gonna see a difference between 3200 and 3333. It won't even benchmark different tbh. Weird that expensive ram doesn't overclock tho. My cheap ass early adopters corsair lpx 2666c16 does 3000mhz at stock timings and bump voltage from 1.2 to 1.25v. Tested in memtest for 12 hours. Multiple other stress tests, 5 different cpu's and 5 different boards now. I can't justify buying new memory lol I paid $105 CAD for mine brand new 😅


----------



## ratchet4234

I dont think for the 24/7 use the extra 100mhz is worth my time.
I ran into an issue where P95 crashes my overclock instantly but aida 64 runs with no issue for hours on end.
Also running Corsair Vengeance LPX 2133 ram if that's anything important.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

ratchet4234 said:


> I dont think for the 24/7 use the extra 100mhz is worth my time.
> I ran into an issue where P95 crashes my overclock instantly but aida 64 runs with no issue for hours on end.
> Also running Corsair Vengeance LPX 2133 ram if that's anything important.


Do you have msi afterburner running or Asus ai suite ? Both will cause fake crashes and random weird numbered bsod that don't point to anything particular. I had an overclock stable for months then randomly ran a stress test to checkstability and got a bsod. Read the code and was like ***. Took me hours to figure out it was just because I had afterburner running in the background. Closed it and ran perfect. Under normal load cause a zero issues but u want it closed when u stress test.


----------



## ratchet4234

naa i dont have any of that installed currently because I re-installed windows and am setting everything back up and I thought its time to set up a 24/7 overclock for this pc.
Lowered OC to 4.4ghz and p95 had no issues working currently @ 1.36 volts while using p95 with 150 mv offset @LLC 4.
I think I might overclock the ram now.
And Lower the volts on the cpu to get lower temps.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Damn, seeing people getting 4.7-4.8 with 1.3v is killing me. I'm at 4.5 and can't go below 1.4


----------



## Raghar

Chaoszero55 said:


> How often do you guys repast your cpu? Talking about between heatsink and cpu not between die and heatspreader.


Once per 5 years. It should be repasted once per 3 years, and if someone is really itching for doing it often, then once per 2 years. Depending on paste used. I use pastes with high long term thermal stability, thus thermal paste typically last years.

I typically try to avoid replacing paste, because when I use it correctly, heatsink and IHS are so well glued together, I have hard time to remove it without breaking socket. I learned a gentle rotation kinda lose paste a bit and CPU and heatsink separate without bad effects. (Of course that depends on paste, Noctua NH-1 doesn't do that. AS5 and I think Gelid extreme does.)



HOODedDutchman said:


> I had exactly the same issue when I had my z170 gaming pro carbon. Bumping input voltage (VCCIN) by 0.05V (I believe around 1.85v, stock is 1.78 or so) allowed me to get 4.6ghz n then I ran into stress temps above 80° in occt past 4.6 so it wasn't worth going further. Previous to bumping VCCIN I couldn't get 4.6 stable even up to 1.42 vcore. After VCCIN bump I was 100% stable at 1.36 vcore. I hope it works for you too. Good luck !


How could you use VCCIN when Skylake doesn't have FIVR?


----------



## Sikorsky

*i5 skylake voltage question*

I have i5-6400 and I can overclock to 4.291mhz with 1.352 voltage
If I go for like 4.4 ghz I need like 1.4 voltage, which I'm scared that its too high, did I got bad silicone lottery? 

I use scythe mogen 2 cooler with noctua 120mm fan on prime testing it was running under 60c for half hour or so.
When I put 1.4 voltage on prime its like up to 68c but on normal applications its very cold. But I'm scared of pushing so much voltage, what would you guys do?

I use z170m mortar motherboard.


----------



## Sikorsky

I have i5-6400 and I can overclock to 4.291mhz with 1.352 voltage
If I go for like 4.4 ghz I need like 1.4 voltage, which I'm scared that its too high, did I got bad silicone lottery? 

I use scythe mogen 2 cooler with noctua 120mm fan on prime testing it was running under 60c for half hour or so.
When I put 1.4 voltage on prime its like up to 68c but on normal applications its very cold. But I'm scared of pushing so much voltage, what would you guys do?

I use z170m mortar motherboard.


----------



## Deders

Hi, Due to being ill, I've only just updated my Asus 7170 Deluxe to 3801 from 1801, and am having a bit of difficulty maintaining a stable overclock.

I am using an offset of -65 with LLC 5 which gives me a reading of 1.424v when running the AVX version of Prime95, and 1.376-1.392 when running the non AVX version.

I have run the AVX version for 8 hours, and the non AVX for 10 hours with no problems.

I am still getting occasional crashes when the system is not stressed, it is difficult to track them down to a specific source.

My initial thoughts are VCCIO or VCCSA, or that somewhere in the range of voltages in the C-states, there is something the CPU doesn't like with a particular load.

VCCSA reads 1.208 in HWiNFO

The VTT (VCCIO if i recall correctly?) reads 1.344v in HWiNFO, which is much higher than I used to have it, it is set to Auto in the bios.

My previous manual setting of 1.16250 was a little higher than what previous UEFI versions set to AUTO, but I have jumped so many versions.

I believe 1801 that I had been using was the first release that enabled SPEED SHIFT that allowed the processer to clock up and down much faster which had a knock on effect to overclocking stability so whilst this was in its teething stage, I disabled C-states and ran my rig at a single voltage using Adaptive OC instead of Offset to keep it stable.

All other OC settings are set to Auto.

For the moment, I'm going to try running with Window's High performance power profile that locks the clock speed, but not the voltages, see if it is any more stable.


----------



## Deders

Ok so I added another 0.005v 3 days ago and it seems to have been stable.

I am typing this partly as a final test for sods law to prove me wrong, and partly to help anyone else who comes across it.

Max voltage still reads 1.424v when running the AVX version of Prime95, although temps are a little higher.


----------



## Deders

Well it was ok for a few days, but since then it has randomly started to crash, giving different reasons every time.

I'm beginning to wonder if memory training is a factor here since the system is stable until I fully power it off and switch it on again

For now I have set it as close to the voltages I had before I updated the bios, (Adaptive voltage no longer works the same way so I have to approximate it with offset instead), switched off all C-States, and set it to high performance mode in windows.

If this doesn't turn out to be stable, is it worthwhile exploring different Vdroop settings. 6 made the voltage a little too rock solid allowing for no droop, 5 seems to be what most people are happy with, but I know my CPU needs more voltage than most. Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## Xcel

3 year update!
I haven't experienced any crashes but I ran realbench overnight to test anyway. I keep my cpu @ 4.7 since 4.8 requires significantly more voltage, somewhere around 1.35. My cooler isn't the best either. I have a Silver Arrow ITX and I prefer to run a dead silent fan curve which works fine at 4.7. I've disabled speedstep since I've read windows 7 doesn't switch the frequency as fast I just keep it continiously at 4.7

6700k @ 4.7, ring 4.7, fclock 1GHz
1.285 vcore manual
LLC6
Asus Maximus VIII Gene, 3201 (no meltdown update)
32GB G.Skill RipjawsV 2400MHz C15
Windows 7 (meltdown disabled)


----------



## Hawk777th

I am working on overclocking my 6600K? What is safe voltage for Skylake? I am at 4.5 right now with a .1 + Offset and its been stable. In Windows it shows Vcore as 1.25V has been stable so far.

I have an MSI Z170A Tomahawk AC Mobo but can't seem to find an LLC setting?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Aerandir14

Username: Aerandir14
CPU Model: i7 6700K
Base Clock: 100MHz 
Core Multiplier: 49
Core Frequency: 4.9GHz
Cache Frequency: 4,7GHz
Vcore in UEFI: 1.44
Vcore: 1.44
FCLK: 1000MHz
Cooling Solution: Delidded resealed with LM. Custom WC with 2 x 280mm radiators
Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 5h

Batch Number: L536B265
Ram Speed: 2666 14-16-16-34
Ram Voltage: 1.35V
Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
LLC Setting: LLC 5
Misc Comments: Ambient temp: 21°C


----------



## pegadroid

Aerandir14 said:


> Username: Aerandir14
> CPU Model: i7 6700K
> Base Clock: 100MHz
> Core Multiplier: 49
> Core Frequency: 4.9GHz
> Cache Frequency: 4,7GHz
> Vcore in UEFI: 1.44
> Vcore: 1.44
> FCLK: 1000MHz
> Cooling Solution: Delidded resealed with ML. Custom WC with 2 x 280mm radiators
> Stability Test: OCCT 4.5.1 5h
> 
> Batch Number: Unknown, will check and edit later (I don't have the box anymore)
> Ram Speed: 2666 14-16-16-34
> Ram Voltage: 1.35V
> Motherboard: Maximus VIII Hero
> LLC Setting: LLC 5
> Misc Comments: Ambient temp: 21°C


hy.. can you get 5Ghz?

i am Delidded to with liquid metal. and stable 4.9Ghz 1.45 vcore in bios llc 6 max temp during test realbenc max 65 avg 63
3200 14-15-15-34 2T
asus z170 deluxe
i7 6700k
i safe for daily use to get 5Ghz when raising vcore voltage like 1.5v?


----------



## Aerandir14

pegadroid said:


> hy.. can you get 5Ghz?
> 
> i am Delidded to with liquid metal. and stable 4.9Ghz 1.45 vcore in bios llc 6 max temp during test realbenc max 65 avg 63
> 3200 14-15-15-34 2T
> asus z170 deluxe
> i7 6700k
> i safe for daily use to get 5Ghz when raising vcore voltage like 1.5v?


No, I couldn't get 5 GHz stable 

Even 1.45 seems pretty risky to me, I settled at 4.8GHz @ 1.37V.


----------



## RoboX

I'm trying to overclock this Intel I7 6700K CPU on an MSI Z170A Krait Gaming X3 motherboard, with 16 GB DDR4, proceeding in this way.

I am increasing the cpu ratio and the vcore, leaving the RAM below the original frequency to exclude them from the test result (after I do a final test by setting the XMP profile).

The only thing I would try more is the deactivation of the settings that make dynamic frequency and voltage and the energy saving settings (but it is only a test, because in the final test I will have to activate them as they interest me).


I would like to ask you these questions:

1. Which Stress Test do you recommend to use to test the stability for the overuse in dailyuse of this CPU?



2. In addition to the CPU Ratio and Vcore, can you change other settings to try to overcome instability during the stress test? (for example the other voltages all n cars, or other bios settings)


es. If at [email protected] it is stable and at [email protected] it is unstable, can I just try to increase the vcore?



3. In the event of instability, can increasing BCLK and decreasing CPU multiplier help, get worse, or is it the same?


4. Core Override CPU okay as a vcore mode?


5. Does the Ring Frequency leave it in default which is around 4100 or decreasing it can affect the stability?


----------



## revnight

Hello!

I've OC my I7-6700K for a while now, and just recently delidded it with LM, but I want to perfect it. Basically, I don't want the voltage to be at a fixed amount (say [email protected]), I want the voltage to be based upon demand. With my Gigabye Z170-HD3P (Bios F22g), the way to do this is in the CPU Voltage screenshot and to use the DVID. But my problem is that the Baseline voltage changes every time I restart my pc. How can I possibly determine the correct offset if the baseline keeps changing?

Separately, is there anything else in my Frequency settings I need to change? I included screenshots of the bios as attachments.

thanks all!


----------

